# Il club dei terra terra.



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

prendo spunto da due post, il primo del caro amico (si fa per dire) Mr. JB, il secondo di Oscuro (anche lui grande amico, se no finisce a schifio),  per aprire questa nuova discussione.

qui si potrà parlare di tutto, tranne che di politica, cultura, arte, insomma di tutto ciò che non esuli dalla terra.
non sono ammessi neanche discorsi su argomenti inenerti il sito.

è preferibile non usare terminologia forbita e pensieri filosofici, sempre per il principio di terra terra ( tt da ora in poi, sarà più comodo).

non vi sono limiti d'età. Minerva è la benvenuta, AnnaBlume un pò meno. 

sono ammessi errori di ortografia, di accenti ed apostrofi, per non parlare di congiuntivi e condizionali.

in piena libertà, cercheremo di restare OT, gli In saranno sanzionati da un gran bel rosso rubino, al vostro buon cuore.


ecco, io le mie 4 minchiate le ho dette, ora tocca a voi.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> prendo spunto da due post, il primo del caro amico (si fa per dire) Mr. JB, il secondo di Oscuro (anche lui grande amico, se no finisce a schifio),  per aprire questa nuova discussione.
> 
> qui si potrà parlare di tutto, tranne che di politica, cultura, arte, insomma di tutto ciò che non esuli dalla terra.
> non sono ammessi neanche discorsi su argomenti inenerti il sito.
> ...




Il gabinetto dove si trova?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

allura iqui *potrebbi *anche *mandaremmo* qualcuno a fare in culo via posta prioritaria e senza passare dal via???


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> allura iqui *potrebbi *anche *mandaremmo* qualcuno a fare in culo via posta prioritaria e senza passare dal via???


:calcio: Basta come risposta?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il gabinetto dove si trova?


a che ti serve, non galleggi più e vuoi tirare lo sciacquone?



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> allura iqui *potrebbi *anche *mandaremmo* qualcuno a fare in culo via posta prioritaria e senza passare dal via???


si, ma parla chiaro.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

*lui*

Io vorrei capire una cosa, ma sto treddì fu aperto per fare capire a me medesimo che solo qua posso chattolizzare e forumizzare? in tutti gli altri treddì non mi è concesso ?


Visto che Ultimo essele terra terra ovunque.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a che ti serve, non galleggi più e vuoi tirare lo sciacquone?
> 
> 
> 
> si, ma parla chiaro.


:mrgreen: strunz!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si, ma parla chiaro.


dicetti che io vurria capire se iddu u cosu potraque utilizzare parolaccie.


più chiaro di così non riesco..


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> prendo spunto da due post, il primo del caro amico (si fa per dire) Mr. JB, il secondo di Oscuro (anche lui grande amico, se no finisce a schifio), per aprire questa nuova discussione.
> 
> qui si potrà parlare di tutto, tranne che di politica, cultura, arte, insomma di tutto ciò che non esuli dalla terra.
> non sono ammessi neanche discorsi su argomenti inenerti il sito.
> ...


Caro esimio collega,la questione non è la trivialità in quanto tale,la cosa che mi inquieta è la trivialità ideologica,il vuoto mentale profuma di triviale,mentre la trivialità come griffe sintattica si lascia preferire!Trovo molto triviale Annabloome e accattivante lo stile di scrittura di Ex stermy!Insomma, puoi scrivere benissimo il nulla come Anna,e puoi scrivere malissimo roba interessante come ex stermy!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire una cosa, ma sto treddì fu aperto per fare capire a me medesimo che solo qua posso chattolizzare e forumizzare? in tutti gli altri treddì non mi è concesso ?
> 
> 
> Visto che Ultimo essele terra terra ovunque.


qui tu puoi dare il meglio di te ed io di me, annuccia vedremo, anche lei fa parte della triade dei tt.
 Ci vorrebbe qualcuno di cultura però, per farci capire, spiegandosi con semplicità, dove sbagliamo, perchè non capiamo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro esimio collega,la questione non è la trivialità in quanto tale,la cosa che mi inquieta è la trivialità ideologica,il vuoto mentale profuma di triviale,mentre la trivialità come griffe sintattica si lascia preferire!*Trovo molto triviale Annabloome e accattivante lo stile di scrittura di Ex stermy!*Insomma, puoi scrivere benissimo il nulla come Anna,e puoi scrivere malissimo roba interessante come ex stermy!


e pensare che io invece sono dell'opinione opposta. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro *esimio* collega,la questione non è la *trivialità *in quanto tale,la cosa che mi inquieta è la trivialità *ideologica*,il vuoto mentale profuma di triviale,mentre la trivialità come *griffe sintattica *si lascia preferire!Trovo molto triviale Annabloome e accattivante lo stile di scrittura di Ex stermy!Insomma, puoi scrivere benissimo il nulla come Anna,e puoi scrivere malissimo roba interessante come ex stermy!


ecco, iniziamo male.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> qui tu puoi dare il meglio di te ed io di me, annuccia vedremo, anche lei fa parte della triade dei tt.
> Ci vorrebbe qualcuno di cultura però, per farci capire, spiegandosi con semplicità, dove sbagliamo, perchè non capiamo.


cu fu??


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhi grigi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che io invece sono dell'opinione opposta. :mrgreen:


Perdonami, ma ti sta sulle palle stermy?no,perchè così avrebbe un senso,poi sulla sintassi di annabloome nulla da eccepire,ma sui suoi contenuti... fra kayak fishing e altre banalità null'altro.:carneval:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma ti sta sulle palle stermy?no,perchè così avrebbe un senso,poi sulla sintassi di annabloome nulla da eccepire,ma sui suoi contenuti... fra kayak fishing e altre banalità null'altro.:carneval:



ma il kayak di AnnaBlume era sintatticamente corretto.  ma che fine ha fatto? si sarà fatta ibernare.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ecco, iniziamo male.


Ops hai ragione!àhhh cazzone ascorta n'attimo:nun me ne frega cazzi de come scrivi,me interesseno i contenuti e mò vedi d'annattene affanculo te e tre quarti dà palazzina tua.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ma il kayak di AnnaBlume era sintatticamente corretto. ma che fine ha fatto? si sarà fatta ibernare.


Di certo nessuno sentirà la sua mancanza!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

*infatti*

sono i contenuti ad essere importanti, ma se anche questi vengono espressi in maniera scorretta e tt non se ne può fare una colpa al tt di turno ed attaccare insultando.

se il tt ha un livello d'istruzione basso e lo stesso dicasi per l'intelligenza, che colpa ha? lo vogliamo crocifiggere?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Se vi prometto di essere comprensibile posso iscrivermi anche io al club?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> sono i contenuti ad essere importanti, ma se anche questi vengono espressi in maniera scorretta e tt non se ne può fare una colpa al tt di turno ed attaccare insultando.


Perfetto,t'appoggio alla grande!Stai crescendo bene non perderti....


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Seee*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se vi prometto di essere comprensibile posso iscrivermi anche io al club?


Ma tu ndò cazzo voi annà?:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma ti sta sulle palle stermy?no,perchè così avrebbe un senso,poi sulla sintassi di annabloome nulla da eccepire,ma sui suoi contenuti... fra kayak fishing e altre banalità null'altro.:carneval:


Perchè è obbligatorio che mi stia sulle palle? fondamentalmente non ne sento la mancanza e non mi cambierebbe se tornasse. 
Togli le parolacce ed i "AHAHAHAH" automatici ed i suoi post si concretizzano in pagine bianche. Almeno per tutto quello che ho letto io. Capisco il voler essere irriverente ma le parole tagliano anche senza l'uso di vocabili osceni.

e' solo la mia opinione di nuovo utente di questo forum.

quindi a te sta sulle palle Annablume? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu ndò cazzo voi annà?:rotfl:


Dove vai sempre tu, affanculo...


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se vi prometto di essere comprensibile posso iscrivermi anche io al club?


tu uomo di cultura, filosofo, matematico?, puoi a condizione che non superi le 57 riga.   



oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,t'appoggio alla grande!Stai crescendo bene non perderti....


appoggiala a tua sorella, ch'è meglio.



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu ndò cazzo voi annà?:rotfl:


decido io.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

dipende.a volte nella forma ci sono anche i contenuti; se mi rivolgo in maniera sguaiata ad una persona gli manco di rispetto...e questo è sostanza, non formalità.
e perché il maltrattamento della lingua italiana fa tanta sincerità, simpatia e "semplicità"?
dell'ignoranza non si deve mai andar fieri


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

:racchia:





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dove vai sempre tu, affanculo...


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu uomo di cultura, filosofo, matematico?, puoi a condizione che non superi le 57 riga.


Bella lì...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di certo nessuno sentirà la sua mancanza!


io un po si.... ma vabbè. 


Ps. succunnu!!!


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:



:scared:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:


Vuoi venire anche tu da Gigi il troione?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu uomo di cultura, filosofo, matematico?, puoi a condizione che non superi le 57 riga. .


Cosi tante?????? 

e che cazzo!!! menooooooooooo!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vuoi venire anche tu da Gigi il troione?


minchia no, ci ho una cifra di cose da fare


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè è obbligatorio che mi stia sulle palle? fondamentalmente non ne sento la mancanza e non mi cambierebbe se tornasse.
> Togli le parolacce ed i "AHAHAHAH" automatici ed i suoi post si concretizzano in pagine bianche. Almeno per tutto quello che ho letto io. Capisco il voler essere irriverente ma le parole tagliano anche senza l'uso di vocabili osceni.
> 
> e' solo la mia opinione di nuovo utente di questo forum.
> ...


Assolutamento no,io adoro Annablume,adoro leggere le sue proposizioni,credo che sia insuperabile nello scrivere e descrivere benissmo il nulla.Non ha niente da dire,da offrire,qualche banalità ogni tanto,ma scrive talmente bene che rimani affascinato comunque!Sono sincero,io mi vergogno  a scrivere che ogni tanto mi son preso i suoi insulti,non ci faccio una grande figura....proprio no!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.a volte nella forma ci sono anche i contenuti; se mi rivolgo in maniera sguaiata ad una persona gli manco di rispetto...e questo è sostanza, non formalità.
> e perché il maltrattamento della lingua italiana fa tanta sincerità, simpatia e "semplicità"?
> *dell'ignoranza non si deve mai andar fieri*


ma se ignora come fa a sapere di esserlo. non iniziamo con discorsi filosofici perchè non andiamo da nessuna parte. 
l'uomo è colto quando sa di essere ignorante, era il pensiero di qualcuno che ne sà più di me.


mi fa piacere che sei passata. Ti nomino giudicce imparziale. Occhio però, non darti molte aree.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia no, ci ho una cifra di cose da fare


Eddai! Non fare la zia!

Salta sulla panda e vien qua!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Io*



lui ha detto:


> tu uomo di cultura, filosofo, matematico?, puoi a condizione che non superi le 57 riga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu non decidi un cazzo!Lei non sa chi sono io....


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma se ignora come fa a sapere di esserlo. non iniziamo con discorsi filosofici perchè non andiamo da nessuna parte.
> l'uomo è colto quando sa di essere ignorante, era il pensiero di qualcuno che ne sà più di me.
> 
> 
> mi fa piacere che sei passata. Ti nomino giudicce imparziale. Occhio però,* non darti molte aree*.


almeno uno spazio espostivo:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cosi tante??????
> 
> e che cazzo!!! menooooooooooo!!


Max 3 righe!
Te lo giuro sulla faccia del canguro!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Rabarbaro*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dove vai sempre tu, affanculo...


Ok,stai migliorando però me devi da porta pure il sor daniele,se no t'attakki a erka!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

*minerva*

si dice che tu abbia un bel culo: è vero?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> si dice che tu abbia un bel culo: è vero?


Si ha un ber culo ma chiericale.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamento no,io adoro Annablume,adoro leggere le sue proposizioni,credo che sia insuperabile nello scrivere e descrivere benissmo il nulla.Non ha niente da dire,da offrire,qualche banalità ogni tanto,ma scrive talmente bene che rimani affascinato comunque!Sono sincero,io mi vergogno a scrivere che ogni tanto mi son preso i suoi insulti,non ci faccio una grande figura....proprio no!!!:mrgreen:


se mi mettessi a quotare tutti gli orrori di ortografia su qualsiasi forum dovrei cambiare lavoro. :mrgreen:

Ma dire che annablume esprima il nulla mi pare troppo. Per assurdo io trovo, tolte le offese e le risate forzate, il nulla nei post di ExStermy. Essere ironici è un altra cosa. Sempre secondo me.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> almeno uno spazio espostivo:mrgreen:


acconsento. sono opere pie?  non scadiamo, per favore.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,stai migliorando però me devi da porta pure il sor daniele,se no t'attakki a erka!


Io ci son nato attaccato!

Se lo vuoi sbrigati perchè sennò ti tocca andare in cina!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ha un ber culo ma chiericale.


cioè non l'ha mai ............... 


ricomponiamoci, perfavore. al giudice ste cose, orsù.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhi verdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se mi mettessi a quotare tutti gli orrori di ortografia su qualsiasi forum dovrei cambiare lavoro. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma dire che annablume esprima il nulla mi pare troppo. Per assurdo io trovo, tolte le offese e le risate forzate, il nulla nei post di ExStermy. Essere ironici è un altra cosa. Sempre secondo me.


Vabbè conosci stermy da poco tempo!:up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*nooo*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ci son nato attaccato!
> 
> Se lo vuoi sbrigati perchè sennò ti tocca andare in cina!


Ma che se stamo a giocà er so daniele??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Max 3 righe!
> Te lo giuro sulla faccia *di oscuro*!


DEPPIU' di 3!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



lui ha detto:


> cioè non l'ha mai ...............
> 
> 
> ricomponiamoci, perfavore. al giudice ste cose, orsù.


Ha un ber culo ma introverso!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè conosci stermy da poco tempo!:up:


approvato ed archiviato! e forse direi che non lo conosco proprio. 


Torniamo IT.... e che cazzo di minchia di vitello!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro esimio collega,la questione non è la trivialità in quanto tale,la cosa che mi inquieta è la trivialità ideologica,il vuoto mentale profuma di triviale,mentre la trivialità come griffe sintattica si lascia preferire!Trovo molto triviale Annabloome e accattivante lo stile di scrittura di Ex stermy!Insomma, puoi scrivere benissimo il nulla come Anna,e puoi scrivere malissimo roba interessante come ex stermy!



Minchia! ma proprio qua dovevi scrivere così forbito? 

Rifallo e ti tolgo la stima. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che se stamo a giocà er so daniele??


Già! Va a giocare in cina, nell'atletico nanchino con ingaggio triennale! 
Allenatore marcello lippi...


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se mi mettessi a quotare tutti gli orrori di ortografia su qualsiasi forum dovrei cambiare lavoro. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma dire che annablume esprima il nulla mi pare troppo. Per assurdo io trovo, tolte le offese e le risate forzate, il nulla nei post di ExStermy. Essere ironici è un altra cosa. Sempre secondo me.


Sono d'accordo con te.
Inoltre, si può non essere d'accordo con anna e discuterci anche a lungo senza scadere in post volgari, proprio perché ha delle argomentazioni. quando ho provato a dialogare con stermy, mi sono beccata insulti e commenti pieni dell'ironia che capisce solo lui, in pratica si era abbonato al mio thread solo per farmi innervosire con il suo "ahahahahah" finale.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Vabbè*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già! Va a giocare in cina, nell'atletico nanchino con ingaggio triennale!
> Allenatore marcello lippi...


Prometto sur culo de joey che andrò in cina...!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> DEPPIU' di 3!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Facciamo 3 e 2 faccine? 
[h=3]ಠ_ಠ[/h]
[h=3]ಠ_ಠ[/h]


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prometto sur culo de joey che andrò in cina...!


Ok, riservo anche a te un posto nel container!


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho capito una cippa.
Come al solito.
Ma ammetto di essermi fermata a pagina due


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè è obbligatorio che mi stia sulle palle? fondamentalmente non ne sento la mancanza e non mi cambierebbe se tornasse.
> Togli le parolacce ed i "AHAHAHAH" automatici ed i suoi post si concretizzano in pagine bianche. Almeno per tutto quello che ho letto io. Capisco il voler essere irriverente ma le parole tagliano anche senza l'uso di vocabili osceni.
> 
> e' solo la mia opinione di nuovo utente di questo forum.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Inoltre, si può non essere d'accordo con anna e discuterci anche a lungo senza scadere in post volgari, proprio perché ha delle argomentazioni. quando ho provato a dialogare con stermy, mi sono beccata insulti e commenti pieni dell'ironia che capisce solo lui, in pratica si era abbonato al mio thread solo per farmi innervosire con il suo "ahahahahah" finale.


e io quoto te che hai quotato occhiverdi.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dove vai sempre tu, affanculo...



:mrgreen::mrgreen: Evviva!!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vuoi venire anche tu da Gigi il troione?



ma..ma...rabarbaro.....



CHANEL PRESTO!



















TUMP!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Evviva!!!


Claudio, ce la metti tu una buona parola per farmi entrare nel club?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Inoltre, si può non essere d'accordo con anna e discuterci anche a lungo senza scadere in post volgari, proprio perché ha delle argomentazioni. quando ho provato a dialogare con stermy, mi sono beccata insulti e post pieni dell'ironia che capisce solo lui, in pratica si era abbonato al mio thread solo per farmi innervosire con il suo "ahahahahah" finale.


a me non faceva nemmeno innervosire.  Anzi l'accaponirsi su vari topic, senza nessuna tematica, inventandosi interpretazioni assurde ( vedi mio post di presentazione ) che ben smentite da tutti continuava a ribadire, mi avrebbe anche fatto sorridere, se non fosse sembrato un muro di gesso.....

l' "ahahah" poi credo debba essere un modo per ironizzare. Funzionerebbe poco se non funzionasse affatto. 

Ora basta OT. Qua si deve parlare terra terra e se volevo dimostrare di saper utilizzare il congiuntivo ed il condizionale correttamente credo di averlo già fatto a vagonate. Giusto per le signorine che ci tengono


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma..ma...rabarbaro.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un sarcofago alla stanza 21!
E fate presto!


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ha un ber culo ma chiericale.



clericale


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Facciamo 3 e 2 faccine?
> *ಠ_ಠ*
> 
> 
> *ಠ_ಠ*


contano anche le faccine per perdere la scommessa?


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

ho deciso: mollo tutto e scappo in panda, fanculo.daje, raby! 





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eddai! Non fare la zia!
> 
> Salta sulla panda e vien qua!


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a me non faceva nemmeno innervosire.  Anzi l'accaponirsi su vari topic, senza nessuna tematica, inventandosi interpretazioni assurde ( vedi mio post di presentazione ) che ben smentite da tutti continuava a ribadire, mi avrebbe anche fatto sorridere, se non fosse sembrato un muro di gesso.....
> 
> l' "ahahah" poi credo debba essere un modo per ironizzare. Funzionerebbe poco se non funzionasse affatto.
> 
> Ora basta OT. Qua si deve parlare terra terra e se volevo dimostrare di saper utilizzare il congiuntivo ed il condizionale correttamente credo di averlo già fatto a vagonate. *Giusto per le signorine che ci tengono*



ti riferisci a me, _carino_?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> contano anche le faccine per perdere la scommessa?


Non so, contano anche le righe in verticale?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> clericale


eh saputella dei miei stivali. quale parte di "terra terra" non hai capito??? :mrgreen:

tutto è permesso!!




Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non so, contano anche le righe in verticale?


excel???



Tebe ha detto:


> ti riferisci a me, _carino_?


egocentrica :up:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Claudio, ce la metti tu una buona parola per farmi entrare nel club?



Nessun problema. 

Sono colui che qua dentro la fa da padrone, come a casa mia! priciso priciso a quando mia moglie mi grida clà esci da sotto il tavolo!! ed io rispondo amore qua comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco. 

Che son scemo che esco... me mena di santa ragione se esco.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> clericale



Terra terra ricorda madame ?





Tump!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un sarcofago alla stanza 21!
> E fate presto!


Con mummia o senza ?

Teso o moscio ?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho deciso: mollo tutto e scappo in panda, fanculo.daje, raby!


Ok tipetta stylosa!
C'è ancora posto nella cassatta di frutta nel baule! E portati su la bottiglia per pisciarci dentro che non faremo soste!


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok tipetta stylosa!
> C'è ancora posto nella cassatta di frutta nel baule! E portati su la bottiglia per pisciarci dentro che non faremo soste!


ho cambiato idea, passo:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho deciso: mollo tutto e scappo in panda, fanculo.daje, raby!



Hai scritto minchia, dopo fanculo, ora scappi......  so arrivati i maya!!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> excel???



Lotus 123!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nessun problema.
> 
> Sono colui che qua dentro la fa da padrone, come a casa mia! priciso priciso a quando mia moglie mi grida clà esci da sotto il tavolo!! ed io rispondo amore qua comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco.
> 
> Che son scemo che esco... me mena di santa ragione se esco.


cazzo il tavolo no??? poi ci si infila anche mia figlia e diventa affollata!!!

il cesso è il posto migliore!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho cambiato idea, passo:unhappy:



e cazzo passi che è già partito..


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nessun problema.
> 
> Sono colui che qua dentro la fa da padrone, come a casa mia! priciso priciso a quando mia moglie mi grida clà esci da sotto il tavolo!! ed io rispondo amore qua comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco.
> 
> Che son scemo che esco... me mena di santa ragione se esco.


Grazie, ti devo una pastarella!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lotus 123!


olderrimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con mummia o senza ?
> 
> Teso o moscio ?


Mo qui ti deve rispondere la tebe...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazzo il tavolo no??? poi ci si infila anche mia figlia e diventa affollata!!!
> 
> il cesso è il posto migliore!!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nnaggia ad averti conosciuto prima avrei trovato la soluzione, minchia! 

Però Rabarbaro fa parte del club! altrimenti esco la lupara e vi impallino tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazie, ti devo una pastarella!


Grazie la divido volentieri, prima mordo io però. :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho cambiato idea, passo:unhappy:


La solita fighetta che se la tira! dai smettila di farti le treccine coi peli delle ascelle e fai un po' di sturacessi con noi!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mo qui ti deve rispondere la tebe...



Attendo ansioso. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> olderrimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


Il 286 rulez!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però Rabarbaro fa parte del club! altrimenti esco la lupara e vi impallino tutti.


i che cazz futtaria a mia!!! chidessi a chi ha apierto lu clubbbe!


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La solita fighetta che se la tira! dai smettila di farti le treccine coi peli delle ascelle e fai un po' di sturacessi con noi!


ti stai scatenando! :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però Rabarbaro fa parte del club! altrimenti esco la lupara e vi impallino tutti.


Bravo!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> i che cazz futtaria a mia!!! chidessi a chi ha apierto lu clubbbe!



Sto preoccupandomi! capisco quello che scrivi.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il 286 rulez!!!


perchè il C64 ?? Vic20???


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ti stai scatenando! :rotfl:


Voi vi siete sempre fatti un'idea sbagliata di come sono in verità...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2013)

*oscuro*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La solita fighetta che se la tira! dai smettila di farti le treccine coi peli delle ascelle e fai un po' di sturacessi con noi!



Hai trovato chi ti batte in curva, rettilineo e saltando pure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Voi vi siete sempre fatti un'idea sbagliata di come sono in verità...



E' che fai sempre coppia con quell'altro disagiato guerrafondaio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto preoccupandomi! capisco quello che scrivi.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


u che cazzu tu credetti che io sunnu nu pistula chi noun sa mancu l'itragliono!

curtu sugno!!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mo qui ti deve rispondere la tebe...



....mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere, ricordandovi che sono due mesi che non ho idea se nella mutande di Man ci sia vita o meno.
E ricordo anche che probabilmente ha beccato me e il sito.
:mrgreen:


(ciao Man)


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perchè il C64 ?? Vic20???


Maròòòò... avevo un monitor semisferico che ti abbronzava di verde...che tempi!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai trovato chi ti batte in curva, rettilineo e saltando pure. :mrgreen:


Vuoi fare a gara a chi centra il bicchierino di carta più lontano?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Maròòòò... avevo un monitor semisferico che ti abbronzava di verde...che tempi!


amarcord!! :up:






Tebe ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> (ciao Man)



:rotfl::rotfl:

sei un disastro!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che fai sempre coppia con quell'altro disagiato guerrafondaio.



Son sempre stato un disagiato non guerrafondaio e freelance...
E' che tu qui sei realtivamente niubbo!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere, ricordandovi che sono due mesi che non ho idea se nella mutande di Man ci sia vita o meno.
> E ricordo anche che probabilmente ha beccato me e il sito.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ciao man, testimonio che la ragazzuola non si è mai dilungata sulle tue mancate erezioni!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Son sempre stato un disagiato non guerrafondaio e freelance...
> E' che tu qui sei realtivamente niubbo!


Disagiato sicuro, intendevo che per lo più se ci sta il vecchio con la carrozzella tirate su dei siparieti che te lo raccomando.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao man, testimonio che la ragazzuola non si è mai dilungata sulle tue mancate erezioni!


:rotfl::rotfl:

ma sei una merda!!!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che fai sempre coppia con quell'altro disagiato guerrafondaio.


che onore, monsieur, anche lei dai tt. 
cappero.  

chiamate Ultimo, presto, svegliate Annuccia. 

rabarbaro suone le trombe.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> clericale


No...proprio chiericale,da chierica....privo di peli e imperfezioni.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Disagiato sicuro, intendevo che per lo più se ci sta il vecchio con la carrozzella tirate su dei siparieti che te lo raccomando.


Ma santi numi, e scrolla!
Meglio tanta merda concentrata che tante cacchette di pecora qua e là, no?


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao man, testimonio che la ragazzuola non si è mai dilungata sulle tue mancate erezioni!


sono morta. 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma sei una merda!!!


Letamaio, grazie!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma santi numi, e scrolla!
> Meglio tanta merda concentrata che tante cacchette di pecora qua e là, no?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma sei una merda!!!


occhietti, tu sei un ospite, non un MEMBRO del club. porta rispetto a rabarbaro.


minerva, giudice, direi di punire con qualche bel rosso l'occhietto qui sopra: a te il giudizio.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Ok*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vuoi fare a gara a chi centra il bicchierino di carta più lontano?


Tranco,io er bicchierino ò centro ma senza pisciare...fatte du conti bello.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Ma santi numi, e scrolla!
> *Meglio tanta merda concentrata che tante cacchette di pecora qua e là, no?


Mi fa fatica.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi fa fatica.


Misurate la febbre.....:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6227


Non così tanta, dài!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Misurate la febbre.....:rotfl:


i termometri non bastano più.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranco,io er bicchierino ò centro ma senza pisciare...fatte du conti bello.:mrgreen:


Brutta cosa l'orchite....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Misurate la febbre.....:rotfl:


Sono rimasti solo i termometri ad infrarossi, purtroppo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi fa fatica.


Uh, sopravviverai...


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> i termometri non bastano più.


Può sempre usare un bel palo della luce....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Nàà*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Brutta cosa l'orchite....


Neanche più di tanto,ci prendo anche la pensione d'invalidità,certo devo far manovra per entrare in macchina,e le donne mi assediano.... che ce voi fà???


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uh, sopravviverai...


Ma se sono già stanco morto.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Può sempre usare un bel palo della luce....!:rotfl:



l'accendiamo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Neanche più di tanto,ci prendo anche la pensione d'invalidità,certo devo far manovra per entrare in macchina,e le donne mi assediano.... che ce voi fà???


Con l'accompagnamento ci paghi almeno una badante rumena da usare un caso di necessità?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Può sempre usare un bel palo della luce....!:rotfl:


La tour eiffel, meglio ancora. Devo solo liberarmi dei termometri usati che sennò non ho capienza.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> l'accendiamo?


Ormai quer culo è un pozzo di S.Patrizio...poro joey!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Con l'accompagnamento ci paghi almeno una badante rumena da usare un caso di necessità?


E certo,io non posso fare fila alle poste,ci va lei a pagarmi i conti correnti,le donne rumene...adoro le donne rumene!:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sono già stanco morto.


Se ti tenessi in allenemento non ti bagneresti di sudore ad ogni minimo sforzo e non ti ammaleresti così spesso...
Lo si dice solo per la tua salute!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,io non posso fare fila alle poste,ci va lei a pagarmi i conti correnti,le donne rumene...adoro le donne rumene!:up:


Ah, tu, rocco e john siete una categoria a parte!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, tu, rocco e john siete una categoria a parte!


Insomma,non sono a quei livelli,ma supplisco con  grinta e  rabbia...!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se ti tenessi in allenemento non ti bagneresti di sudore ad ogni minimo sforzo e non ti ammaleresti così spesso...
> Lo si dice solo per la tua salute!


Mi sfinisci, vedi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,non sono a quei livelli,ma supplisco con  grinta e  rabbia...!:up:


Già, e se poi hanno qualcosa da ridire, puoi sempre rompere loro il naso con una testata...


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sfinisci, vedi?


La tua è una sublime forma di perversione!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, tu, rocco e john siete una categoria a parte!


ah poveri noi, pippe e pippe e pippe, beati loro.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Rabarbaro*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già, e se poi hanno qualcosa da ridire, puoi sempre rompere loro il naso con una testata...


Sono contrario alla violenza che fa male,adoro la violenza che procura piacere...!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ah poveri noi, pippe e pippe e pippe, beati loro.


Dillo a me,le pippe sono il mio forte,devo usare due mani...mentre ultimo per farsi una pippa deve usare le mani di barbie.....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao man, testimonio che la ragazzuola non si è mai dilungata sulle tue mancate erezioni!


Solo un silenzio rispettoso.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> amarcord!! :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cazzo ridi.
Stamattina mi ha mandato una mail per chiedermi una roba di lavoro e io frillina ho risposto.
Il nulla.
Non mi caga.
Più le ore passano più sono certa che CI sta leggendo.

Fra un pò gli faccio la domanda diretta, tanto ormai.

(Ciao man):mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contrario alla violenza che fa male,adoro la violenza che procura piacere...!


per questo il palo della luce, grande grosso così come il piacere che dà, e come tu insegni, è come l'anal ma con la saliva, niente cremine da froci.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao man, testimonio che la ragazzuola non si è mai dilungata sulle tue mancate erezioni!



Nego tutto.

:scared::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dillo a me,le pippe sono il mio forte,devo usare due mani...mentre ultimo per farsi una pippa deve usare le mani di barbie.....:rotfl:



oscù, scusa il dimunuativo, posso usarla come firma?


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sono morta.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:



pure io...:rotfl:



















forse anche man.
(ciao di nuovo Man)


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



lui ha detto:


> per questo il palo della luce, grande grosso così come il piacere che dà, e come tu insegni, è come l'anal ma con la saliva, niente cremine da froci.


Perfetto, magari con un pò di ruggine così ti sgraffia amabilmente le pareti anorettali....!Ragazzo mi piaci e farai strada!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6227


Madonna. Sei pazzo? Togli oh.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

ora capisco perchè tebe e il man una volta al mese e per quattro ore, poveretta ne aveva di cose da tirar su. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> oscù, scusa il dimunuativo, posso usarla come firma?


Certo tanto ho scritto solo la verità,poro claudio...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure io...:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma figurati se quello dopo aver letto un paio di post si trattiene...  se entra qui poi è fatta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contrario alla violenza che fa male,adoro la violenza che procura piacere...!


In confronto a te il piccolo lord sembra uno snuff movie brasiliano!
Sei davvero troppo buono!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto, magari con un pò di ruggine così ti sgraffia amabilmente le pareti anorettali....!Ragazzo mi piaci e farai strada!:up:



sei tu la mia guida, il mio punto di vista, maestro di vita.






grazie per il ragazzo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In confronto a te il piccolo lord sembra uno snuff movie brasiliano!
> Sei davvero troppo buono!


Io sono buono con chi è buono e stronzo con chi è stronzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei tu la mia guida, il mio punto di vista, maestro di vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posso far parte del club?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nego tutto.
> 
> :scared::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


Chissà con che nick pensa di iscriversi?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> sei tu la mia guida, il mio punto di vista, maestro di vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie.ma i maestri di vita finiscono sempre molto male....!Scusa per il racazzo....:mrgreen:Quanti ani hai?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso far parte del club?


Sei una tosta,io sono per il si!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso far parte del club?


aspè: votiamo per sbrì:

per me va bene. 

oscu e rabarbaro, per voi?

ad ultimo lo avviso io, quello è un caprone, fa tutto quello che dico io.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



lui ha detto:


> aspè: votiamo per sbrì:
> 
> per me va bene.
> 
> ...


Si, vorrei tanto sapere sbriciolata che culo ha,posso chiederlo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono buono con chi è buono e stronzo con chi è stronzo.


Wow, un incrocio tra Django e Batman!
Tu unisci veramente il meglio dei due mondi! Bravo!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Wow, un incrocio tra Django e Batman!
> Tu unisci veramente il meglio dei due mondi! Bravo!


Più che incrocio un infrocio.:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> aspè: votiamo per sbrì:
> 
> per me va bene.
> 
> ...


Secondo me ce l'ha l'X-factor!

La parte sul caprone non la condivido, lato caprone intendo...


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma figurati se quello dopo aver letto un paio di post si trattiene...  se entra qui poi è fatta.


dici che se mi ha beccato si mette a scrivere?
























Non ce la posso fare.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Più che incrocio un infrocio.:rotfl:


Se dopo almeno 5 anni di rapporti regolari e non protetti non avranno figli ti potrei anche dare ragione!


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Chissà con che nick pensa di iscriversi?



CalziniAllegorici?
L'Urlo della bestia?


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

VenaSelvaggia?
PipinoDormiente?


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Man





_flapflap_


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> VenaSelvaggia?
> PipinoDormiente?


Non fargli trovare la pappa già pronta però...!


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso far parte del club?



ho dato un si, abbiamo dato un si, ma perchè vuoi farne parte?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ho dato un si, abbiamo dato un si, ma perchè vuoi farne parte?


Io però voglio sapere che culo ha sbriciolata!!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non fargli trovare la pappa già pronta però...!


e  ma scusa, non è che brilli per fantasia poverino.

se proprio sono sputtanata tanto vale buttarla sul ridere.












Perchè stai ridendo Man, vero?
super flap flap


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e  ma scusa, non è che brilli per fantasia poverino.
> 
> se proprio sono sputtanata tanto vale buttarla sul ridere.
> 
> ...


Ma i suoi neuroni dovrebbero andare a palla visto che tutto il suo sangue permane nella testa e non va mai a svernare sotto la cintola...

Lo dico con simpatia, è ovvio!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però voglio sapere che culo ha sbriciolata!!!


Ma quello lì a sinistra è l'avatar post maliconia?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però voglio sapere che culo ha sbriciolata!!!


incuriosisce anche me sta cosa. :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello lì a sinistra è l'avatar post maliconia?


Si,l'altro m'aveva depauperato i coglioni.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,l'altro m'aveva depauperato i coglioni.



così stai meglio, coi capelli al vento e la faccia da cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> incuriosisce anche me sta cosa. :singleeye:


Azzardo:sbriciolata ha un culo selettivo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> così stai meglio, coi capelli al vento e la faccia da cazzo.


Grazie per i capelli al vento...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per i capelli al vento...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però voglio sapere che culo ha sbriciolata!!!



Sul curriculum mi pare d'aver letto che ci ha preso pure qualche premio. Letteralmente.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Be*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bè io son educato.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzardo:sbriciolata ha un culo selettivo.


però selettivo è limitativo. 



prego per i capelli, tanto qua nessuno sa che sei calvo, fottitene.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per i capelli al vento...:rotfl:



Amico sei nullocrinito?!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Mhhh*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul curriculum mi pare d'aver letto che ci ha preso pure qualche premio. Letteralmente.


E il premio che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico sei nullocrinito?!


no


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E il premio che fine ha fatto?



joey pensava fosse un termometro:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma i suoi neuroni dovrebbero andare a palla visto che tutto il suo sangue permane nella testa e non va mai a svernare sotto la cintola...
> 
> Lo dico con simpatia, è ovvio!



Cristo.



Verde mio.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul curriculum mi pare d'aver letto che ci ha preso pure qualche premio. Letteralmente.



Mr. mi dispiace diLLO, ma stavolta hai ragione. il culo per una donna è il curri-culum vitae. da li capisci tanto e non solo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E il premio che fine ha fatto?


Non è specificato su sto papier, bello lungo peraltro. Non so.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico sei nullocrinito?!


no,1.91,occhi verdi,capelli sale e pepe...ci convivo da quando ho compiuto 27 anni...con i cpaelli biancastri!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no


Ma l'ho chiesto a te? E come se chiedessi a lui se hai vinto premi tu. Oddio, magari lo sa. Anzi sicuro. Ma lascialo rispondere, benedetta figliuola.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cristo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tebe, non ti ci fissare, ormai i giochi sono stati fatti.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no



ma sempre a farti i cazzi di Oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Già....*



lui ha detto:


> ma sempre a farti i cazzi di Oscuro?


I cazzi si, il cazzo no.............


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'ho chiesto a te? E come se chiedessi a lui se hai vinto premi tu. Oddio, magari lo sa. Anzi sicuro. Ma lascialo rispondere, benedetta figliuola.


e dai mi andava di mettermi in mezzo ....uff


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai mi andava di mettermi in mezzo ....uff



Ah, ma ti piacciono le cose a tre? Hai capito.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma ti piacciono le cose a tre? Hai capito.


veramente non ho mai provato:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> no,1.91,occhi verdi,capelli sale e pepe...ci convivo da quando ho compiuto 27 anni...con i cpaelli biancastri!


Con il cell non mo esce la faccina innamorata...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente non ho mai provato:mrgreen:


See. Ma come, prima banfi premi e coccarde varie, e poi te n'esci così? Tsk tsk.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente non ho mai provato:mrgreen:


Non dirglielo, lui ama le sfide ....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Con il cell non mo esce la faccina innamorata...


Be,a 27 anni girare con i capelli brizzolati....beccavo pure quelle da 60anni,che son le migliori!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non dirglielo, lui ama le sfide ....:mrgreen:


Se il terzo è una donna sicuro, con un altro uomo non se ne parla proprio.


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Non ho capito*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se il terzo è una donna sicuro, con un altro uomo non se ne parla proprio.


Quindi devono essere due uomini giusto?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be,a 27 anni girare con i capelli brizzolati....beccavo pure quelle da 60anni,che son le migliori!


Vabbè, però solitamente chi ingrigisce subito in ogni caso ne ha tanti e bella per te. Io a ventisette anni ero già pelato.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi devono essere due uomini giusto?


No. E' maschio/femmina/femmina. Non maschio/maschio/femmina.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se il terzo è una donna sicuro, con un altro uomo non se ne parla proprio.


Tesovo così mi addolovi, cattivo cattivo :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La solita fighetta che se la tira! dai smettila di farti le treccine coi peli delle ascelle e fai un po' di sturacessi con noi!


siete sicuri che non si possa parlare un po' d'arte?almeno duchamp:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, però solitamente chi ingrigisce subito in ogni caso ne ha tanti e bella per te. Io a ventisette anni ero già pelato.


Da giovine li portavo lunghi tipo john taylor dei duran duran,poi non ho più potuto...!Cmq non ne ho tanti,ma è un colore strano il mio,sono neri all'inizio e girigi alla fine,qualcuna ha pensato pure fossero innaturali,che me li tingessi...ma si può?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. E' maschio/femmina/femmina. Non maschio/maschio/femmina.


Nel tuo caso ho capito maschio/maschio/maschio/:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, vorrei tanto sapere sbriciolata che culo ha,posso chiederlo?


Chiedi, chiedi. Puoi chiedere anche dei quadricipiti femorali se vuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be,a 27 anni girare con i capelli brizzolati....beccavo pure quelle da 60anni,che son le migliori!


Devo aspettare ancora 18 anni?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiedi, chiedi. Puoi chiedere anche dei quadricipiti femorali se vuoi.


Che culo hai?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Devo aspettare ancora 18 anni?


Tu sei da culo,per me non hai età!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che culo hai?:rotfl:


prensile! lo sanno anche i sassi!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prensile! lo sanno anche i sassi!:mrgreen:


Selettivo,prensile non ti si addice!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> no,1.91,occhi verdi,capelli sale e pepe...ci convivo da quando ho compiuto 27 anni...con i cpaelli biancastri!


cazzo c'entro io??? :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. E' maschio/femmina/femmina. Non maschio/maschio/femmina.


per voi ...... machio/maschio/maschio/mascio/maschio/termometri vari


----------



## Eretteo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che fai sempre coppia con quell'altro disagiato guerrafondaio.


Un rutto dedicato a me?
Che emozione.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prensile! lo sanno anche i sassi!:mrgreen:



mi sono catapultata dalla sedia:rotfl:

amica di culo prensile
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

ed io che pansavo che i tt eravamo pochi, 3 certi, gli altri in coda, oscuro lo immaginavo, di rabarbaro non l'avrei mai sospettato, sbri così e così, Minerva è una gioia averla tra noi, Tebe creca un rifugio, sbaglia perchè è nella tana del lupo, ma poveretta accogliamola, ma gli altri JB L7 ma che ci fate qua, niente niente che anche voi ......, ma tt è proprio la parte peggiore, quella nascosta, quella puzzosa, quella che dice sempre le cose sbagliate al momento sbagliato, che non capisce un cazzo, ch'è tutto il peggio. 

contenti voi, contenti tutti.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ed io che pansavo che i tt eravamo pochi, 3 certi, gli altri in coda, oscuro lo immaginavo, di rabarbaro non l'avrei mai sospettato, sbri così e così, Minerva è una gioia averla tra noi, Tebe creca un rifugio, sbaglia perchè è nella tana del lupo, ma poveretta accogliamola, ma gli altri JB L7  ma che ci fate qua, niente niente che anche voi ......, *ma tt è proprio la parte peggiore,  quella nascosta, quella puzzosa,  quella che dice sempre le cose sbagliate al momento sbagliato, che non capisce un cazzo, che tutto il peggio*.
> 
> contenti voi, contenti tutti.


Dopo questo penso di farne parte anche io ...
Toc...toc....
è permesso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dopo questo penso di farne parte anche io ...
> Toc...toc....
> è permesso?


Mi chiedevo proprio dove fossi finita. Ho bisogno di te. Mi dai asilo lunedì? se sbaglio la roba che sto facendo devo scappare. Torno nella cripta.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dopo questo penso di farne parte anche io ...
> Toc...toc....
> è permesso?


hai letto bene la pagina iniziale?

hai dato il tuo permesso all'utilizzo dei tuoi dati personali a fini scopaioli e non di mera amicizia?

ti sei mai sottoposta a ritocchini vari? se si dove.

sei disposta a tutto? 

rifletti, una volta entrata non potrai più tornare indietro.


ben arrivata.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo proprio dove fossi finita. Ho bisogno di te. Mi dai asilo lunedì? se sbaglio la roba che sto facendo devo scappare. Torno nella cripta.



la mia casa è sempre aperta ...
al sole 
agli amici 
e agli ospiti...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> hai letto bene la pagina iniziale?
> 
> hai dato il tuo permesso all'utilizzo dei tuoi dati personali a fini scopaioli e non di mera amicizia?
> 
> ...


si
si 
ovunque
si


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la mia casa è sempre aperta ...
> al sole
> agli amici
> e agli ospiti...



grazie, prendo due stracci e sono da te. per cena, vino e caciotta, vanno bene?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei da culo,per me non hai età!:up:


So che è il più bello complimento che puoi fare a una donna, quindi ringrazio


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> grazie, prendo due stracci e sono da te. per cena, vino e caciotta, vanno bene?



benissimo...
Avviso intanto del tuo arrivo ...
e se non ci fosse nessuno entra è sempre aaperto 
comincia ad apparecchiare , se riesci dai una stirata alla roba che troverai 
sul letto nella camera degli ospiti ( detta anche camera vuota che poi tanto vuota non lo è mai)
Ma senza impegno eh!
solo per poter riuscire a dormire più comodo...
Vabbè altrimenti butto la roba nell'armadio...
A mentre sali prendi carta igienica in garage , che ho dimenticato di portarla su, sai in caso dovessi andare in bagno
è utile...


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> hai letto bene la pagina iniziale?
> 
> hai dato il tuo permesso all'utilizzo dei tuoi dati personali a fini scopaioli e non di mera amicizia?
> 
> ...



ma io non rispondetti ha tutte ste domande



:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> benissimo...
> Avviso intanto del tuo arrivo ...
> e se non ci fosse nessuno entra è sempre aaperto
> comincia ad apparecchiare , se riesci dai una stirata alla roba che troverai
> ...


terra terra si, ma mulo no.
cioè non è che passa fare tutto io. tu che ci metti dopo?


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> So che è il più bello complimento che puoi fare a una donna, quindi ringrazio


oddio...ne conosco di migliori


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> terra terra si, ma mulo no.
> cioè non è che passa fare tutto io. tu che ci metti dopo?


Un sorriso.....














non basta?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io non rispondetti ha tutte ste domande
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


 è perchè abbiamo molte richieste, quindi all'inzio abbiamo preso tutti e tutte, ora selezioniamo.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un sorriso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fai parte anche tu di preliminari.net?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> fai parte anche tu di preliminari.net?


si...
Mi piace dare un contributo seppur piccolo
è sempre un granello che può servire nella crescita 
di un progetto no?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si...
> Mi piace dare un contributo seppur piccolo
> è sempre un granello che può servire nella crescita
> di un progetto no?


Riflettevo su questo: mentre il tradimento è un argomento dalle infinite sfumature e dalle potenzialità elucubrative immense, i preliminari, per quanto degnissima e piacevolissima cosa, non sono un pochino troppo limitato come argomento?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si...
> Mi piace dare un contributo seppur piccolo
> è sempre un granello che può servire nella crescita
> di un progetto no?


devo farci un salto, ho letto qualcosina, le cazzate di ultimo, il miagolio di occhi verdi, c'è anche rodolfo valentino. che combriccola. di donne pochine però.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Riflettevo su questo: mentre il tradimento è un argomento dalle infinite sfumature e dalle potenzialità elucubrative immense, i preliminari, per quanto degnissima e piacevolissima cosa, non sono un pochino troppo limitato come argomento?


ma è un sito dove si parla di preliminari in genere, penso, non solo preparativi alla chiavata.

preliminari alla partenza, al matrimonio, alla gara, e via discorrendo, almeno credo.  

devo necessariamente, andare di la e dare un'occhiata.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio...ne conosco di migliori


Dipende dall'uomo e dalla situazione


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Riflettevo su questo: mentre il tradimento è un argomento dalle infinite sfumature e dalle potenzialità elucubrative immense, i preliminari, per quanto degnissima e piacevolissima cosa, non sono un pochino troppo limitato come argomento?


In effetti ...
ma si parla anche di altro..





lui ha detto:


> devo farci un salto, ho letto qualcosina, le cazzate di ultimo, il miagolio di occhi verdi, c'è anche rodolfo valentino. che combriccola. di donne pochine però.


Sempre a pensare alle donne!!!
sai che le donne sono il demonio meglio starne alla larga...
si comunque ultimo ne spara ...
ma é forte perché é convinto:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *ma è un sito dove si parla di preliminari in genere, penso, non solo preparativi alla chiavata.
> 
> preliminari alla partenza, al matrimonio, alla gara, e via discorrendo, almeno credo.
> *
> devo necessariamente, andare di la e dare un'occhiata.



Ahahahhahahahahahahhah!


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

spiace per nunzio l'ideatore , moderatore, gran visir dei preliminari....ma un altro forum con la moderazione e i punticini da dare non lo potrei proprio reggere.


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

però tt sembra un club dell'audi:mrgreen:

che ne pensate dell'opportunità o meno di mettere l'olio di colza nel serbatoio della macchina??
a parte il fatto che il solo sfiorare l'argomento equivale ad una dichiarazione di guerra, ovviamente


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però tt sembra un club dell'audi:mrgreen:
> 
> che ne pensate dell'opportunità o meno di mettere l'olio di colza nel serbatoio della macchina??
> a parte il fatto che il solo sfiorare l'argomento equivale ad una dichiarazione di guerra, ovviamente


olio di cozza. pepata con pane a bruschetta, uummmmhhhh.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però tt sembra un club dell'audi:mrgreen:
> 
> che ne pensate dell'opportunità o meno di mettere l'olio di colza nel serbatoio della macchina??
> a parte il fatto che il solo sfiorare l'argomento equivale ad una dichiarazione di guerra, ovviamente



io ci stó.....




Ma cos'è l'olio di cozza:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però tt sembra un club dell'audi:mrgreen:
> 
> che ne pensate dell'opportunità o meno di mettere l'olio di colza nel serbatoio della macchina??
> a parte il fatto che il solo sfiorare l'argomento equivale ad una dichiarazione di guerra, ovviamente


Guerra! il metano è molto meglio!


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

colza , non cozza


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma è un sito dove si parla di preliminari in genere, penso, non solo preparativi alla chiavata.
> 
> preliminari alla partenza, al matrimonio, alla gara, e via discorrendo, almeno credo.
> 
> devo necessariamente, andare di la e dare un'occhiata.


no no si parla solo di preliminari  atti a preparare la ciavada...
o almeno ultimo parla solo di quello...

ora mi ha dato degli spunti ...
grazie...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> colza , non cozza



che pignola!
siamo o non siamo nei terra a terra?


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che pignola!
> siamo o non siamo nei terra a terra?


la prossima minchiata e ti do un rosso; è il club dei terra terra, senza la a.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che pignola!
> siamo o non siamo nei terra a terra?


chiedo umilmente scusa, non lo farò più



 ps però ho soprasseduto su un'acca terribile di tebe


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che pignola!
> siamo o non siamo nei *terra a terra*?


Che figata.


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata.


io direi che minchiata;  e jb? ti trovo spesso a bazzicare da queste parti. forse le origini o il richiamo della natura?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però tt sembra un club dell'audi:mrgreen:
> 
> che ne pensate dell'opportunità o meno di mettere l'olio di colza nel serbatoio della macchina??
> a parte il fatto che il solo sfiorare l'argomento equivale ad una dichiarazione di guerra, ovviamente


Cara Free dalle parti della Romagna hanno provato...mettevano l'olio da friggere assieme al gasolio,non ti dico averne una davanti..come il ''profumo''del fritto fuori dai ristoranti.Funzionare..funziona..ma a parte che la GdF se ti becca ..ti fa'un mega verbale.il motore soffre,percheil gasolio lubrifica di piu'.
A Cesena esisteva un distributore di gasolio ecologico vegetala..alimentava anche gli autobus cesenati..dopo i 1 anno ha chiuso.
Chissa'perche'.................


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> la prossima minchiata e ti do un rosso; è il club dei terra terra, senza la a.



chiedo scusa 
tutto ma un rosso nooooooooo


ps: pensavo che la mischiate fossero ammesse...
forse questa era troppo grossa...


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> chiedo scusa
> tutto ma un rosso nooooooooo


:rotfl::rotfl:
volevo chiederti una cosa: ma è una manina con le corna quella che esce dalla tua firma o fai l'autostop sul forum?
 e soprattutto ....come fiera di te stessA e poi ci piazzi codesta stronzatina:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> chiedo scusa
> tutto ma un rosso nooooooooo


quel tutto è molto eloquente.     


      però eloquente nel club mi pare non si possa dire. sa troppo di Sapere.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> prendo spunto da due post, il primo del caro amico (si fa per dire) Mr. JB, il secondo di Oscuro (anche lui grande amico, se no finisce a schifio),  per aprire questa nuova discussione.
> 
> qui si potrà parlare di tutto, tranne che di politica, cultura, arte, insomma di tutto ciò che non esuli dalla terra.
> non sono ammessi neanche discorsi su argomenti inenerti il sito.
> ...


non sono sicuro di aver capito.  ma nel dubbio PisaMerda sempre e comunque


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Free dalle parti della Romagna hanno provato...mettevano l'olio da friggere assieme al gasolio,non ti dico averne una davanti..come il ''profumo''del fritto fuori dai ristoranti.Funzionare..funziona..ma a parte che la GdF se ti becca ..ti fa'un mega verbale.il motore soffre,percheil gasolio lubrifica di piu'.
> A Cesena esisteva un distributore di gasolio ecologico vegetala..alimentava anche gli autobus cesenati..dopo i 1 anno ha chiuso.
> Chissa'perche'.................



ecco tu sei qualificatissimo per partecipare ad una discussione sull'olio di colza nei serbatoi, vedi quanti spunti di riflessione offre!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiedo umilmente scusa, non lo farò più
> 
> 
> 
> ps però ho soprasseduto su un'acca terribile di tebe


e lo so, ma  mi hanno intimato di scrivere da correzZione


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e lo so, ma  mi hanno intimato di scrivere da correzZione


ai fatto aposta, chiedo scusa nuovamente


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> volevo chiederti una cosa: ma è una manina con le corna quella che esce dalla tua firma o fai l'autostop sul forum?
> e soprattutto ....come fiera di te stessA e poi ci piazzi codesta stronzatina:rotfl:


Ma Minni vedi che sei "anziana"...
utilizzato come segno di saluto 
Yo...
Hei
Yo bella zio
Mi sembrava educato e doveroso un saluto...

no eh!
una stronzata


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> chiedo scusa
> tutto ma un rosso nooooooooo
> 
> 
> ...



Che figata. [2]


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma Minni vedi che sei "anziana"...
> utilizzato come segno di saluto
> Yo...
> Hei
> ...


fantastica:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco tu sei qualificatissimo per partecipare ad una discussione sull'olio di colza nei serbatoi, vedi quanti spunti di riflessione offre!:mrgreen:



donna Lothar e'qualificatissimo per tutto


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> quel tutto è molto eloquente.
> 
> 
> però eloquente nel club mi pare non si possa dire. sa troppo di Sapere.


A questo punto  caro il mio lui,credo sia DOVEROSO esigere favori sessuali dalle forumiste iscritte,chiaramente escludendo Minerva e Joey per motivi conosciuti,la prima è rigida,al secondo piacciono corpi rigidi dalla punta rosa,quasi violacea,che ne dici?:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A questo punto caro il mio lui,credo sia DOVEROSO esigere favori sessuali dalle forumiste iscritte,chiaramente escludendo Minerva e Joey per motivi conosciuti,*la prima è rigida*,al secondo piacciono corpi rigidi dalla punta rosa,quasi violacea,che ne dici?:up:


Come hai detto? Frigida?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come hai detto? Frigida?


Rigida e integra!:up:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A *questo punto caro il mio lui,credo sia DOVEROSO esigere favori sessuali dalle forumiste *iscritte,chiaramente escludendo Minerva e Joey per motivi conosciuti,la prima è rigida,al secondo piacciono corpi rigidi dalla punta rosa,quasi violacea,che ne dici?:up:


:blu:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :blu:


Non sei contenta?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sei contenta?:rotfl:


tanto io sono esclusa vero?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> tanto io sono esclusa vero?


No!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!




strano e com'è?


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> strano e com'è?


Perchè tanto non li faresti comunque...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè tanto non li faresti comunque...!:rotfl:


minchia mi conosci meglio tu che mia madre


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> minchia mi conosci meglio tu che mia madre


Si ma ti frego io,ci dobbiamo mascherare tutti,così' nessuno sa con chi và...chi capita capita....!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma ti frego io,ci dobbiamo mascherare tutti,così' nessuno sa con chi và...chi capita capita....!:up::up::up::up:



cor cazzo...


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> cor cazzo...


E certo con che cosa se no?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

ma da cosa vi mascherate, ossignur mi verranno le rughine alle labbra:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo con che cosa se no?:rotfl:



stupido tu mi hai capita :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Siiii*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma da cosa vi mascherate, ossignur mi verranno le rughine alle labbra:rotfl:


Che idea,tipo setta segreta con i genitali esposti,solo quelli,massima riservatezza,massima pulizia e anonimato garantito!Cazzo sono un genio....!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> siete sicuri che non si possa parlare un po' d'arte?almeno duchamp:mrgreen:


Eddai, te vuoi solo sfruttare la fontana di duchamp dell'autogrill, ma non si fanno soste!!!
Salta sul pandino con la tua bottiglietta vuota e cerca di non confonderla con quella di tè alla pesca che ho portato su io!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> stupido tu mi hai capita :mrgreen:


Simy mi spiace ma dovrai adeguarti!:up:


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy mi spiace ma dovrai adeguarti!:up:


:bleble:


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*La setta dei tt*



Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:


La setta dei tt.....mi piace l'idea...!:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eddai, te vuoi solo sfruttare la fontana di duchamp dell'autogrill, ma non si fanno soste!!!
> Salta sul pandino con la tua bottiglietta vuota e cerca di non confonderla con quella di tè alla pesca che ho portato su io!!!


Rabarbaro la tua capretta è fantastica ma mi mette ansia perchè c'ha la risatina isterica e velocizzata al massimo


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



babsi ha detto:


> Rabarbaro la tua capretta è fantastica ma mi mette ansia perchè c'ha la risatina isterica e velocizzata al massimo


A me mette ansia quello che scrive,non la capretta...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Rabarbaro la tua capretta è fantastica ma mi mette ansia perchè c'ha la risatina isterica e velocizzata al massimo


la tua faccina invece è molto caruccia e soprattutto fresca e ingenua:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Rabarbaro la tua capretta è fantastica ma mi mette ansia perchè c'ha la risatina isterica e velocizzata al massimo


E' colpa del tuo computer che elabora troppo in fretta!
Sul mio non ha mica la ganascia colibrì!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eddai, te vuoi solo sfruttare la fontana di duchamp dell'autogrill, ma non si fanno soste!!!
> Salta sul pandino con la tua bottiglietta vuota e cerca di non confonderla con quella *di tè alla pesca che ho portato su io!!*!


Dici tu, poi alla fine chissà cos'è.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

non ti ricorda la lolita di nabokov?





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' colpa del tuo computer che elabora troppo in fretta!
> Sul mio non ha mica la ganascia colibrì!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me mette ansia quello che scrive,non la capretta...:rotfl:


Lo faccio solo perchè poi arrotondo vendendo xanax e tavor di concorrenza cinese ai forumisti impanicati...


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici tu, poi alla fine chissà cos'è.


Stai mettendo in dubbio che sia mia o che abbia mangiato pesche?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti ricorda la lolita di nabokov?


Non so te, ma l'edizione che ho letto io non era illustrata (peccato!) e me l'ero immaginata diversa...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Stai mettendo in dubbio che sia mia o che abbia mangiato pesche?


Intendo che le capre sono note per cibarsi, ed abbeverarsi, di tutto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendo che le capre sono note per cibarsi, ed abbeverarsi, di tutto.


Lo stesso si può dire dei francesi e dei perversi nasty-eaters, ma almeno le capre non lo fanno nè con spocchia nè per feticismo!


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

ehm...effettivamente.diciamo di kubrick





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non so te, ma l'edizione che ho letto io non era illustrata (peccato!) e me l'ero immaginata diversa...


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me mette ansia quello che scrive,non la capretta...:rotfl:


naaa...i suoi benvenuti ai nuovi utenti sono fantastici.
aveva omaggiato anche me e mi ero sentita onorata


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua faccina invece è molto caruccia e soprattutto fresca e ingenua:mrgreen:


Sèè, ingenua.
Quella lì dell'avatar ne saprà una più del diavolo, da retta a me, Minerva.
In realtà il mio avatar c'ha un po' la faccia da zoccoletta, con tutto il rispetto per la nobile categoria.
(lei, mica io, neh:carneval
Però mi piaceva.
Forse la linguetta di fuori è un po' esagerata.
Forse lo cambio.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo stesso si può dire dei francesi e dei perversi nasty-eaters, ma almeno le capre non lo fanno nè con spocchia nè per feticismo!


at salut egregio caprone del Volano..i miei rispetti!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Sèè, ingenua.
> Quella lì dell'avatar ne saprà una più del diavolo, da retta a me, Minerva.
> *In realtà il mio avatar c'ha un po' la faccia da zoccoletta*, con tutto il rispetto per la nobile categoria.
> (lei, mica io, neh:carneval
> ...


Strano.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...effettivamente.diciamo di kubrick


So che per molti sembrerà una bestemmia, ma a me quel regista inglese non ha mai fatto impazzire...
Cioè, chapeau per la fotografia, chapeau per certe scene col carrello, pure lo sbarco sulla luna era fatto bene, però non mi ha mai convinto... e la sua lolita era a livello di eyes wide shut (bleah...)


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> So che per molti sembrerà una bestemmia, ma a me quel regista inglese non ha mai fatto impazzire...
> Cioè, chapeau per la fotografia, chapeau per certe scene col carrello, pure lo sbarco sulla luna era fatto bene, però non mi ha mai convinto... e la sua lolita era a livello di *eyes wide shut (bleah...)*


Quoto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> at salut egregio caprone del Volano..i miei rispetti!



Ehilà, tigre dai denti a sciabola!
I miei omaggi al capo dei cacciatori di fagiane dei colli!


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> naaa...i suoi benvenuti ai nuovi utenti sono fantastici.
> aveva omaggiato anche me e mi ero sentita onorata


Urca! Sai che non mi ricordavo di averti fatto dei degni onori di casa? Ah, la vecchiaia!


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...effettivamente.diciamo di kubrick


Lolita è uno dei miei libri preferiti, e guarda caso l'avatar, anche se ora non rimembro dove l'ho pescato, è su quelle tinte, sì.
Tra parentesi nel mio blog di io.bloggo il mio nick è proprio quello, "lolita.", quindi forse è inconsciamente un richiamo.
La psiche è strana....anche se ho scelto una foto a caso, sempre lì rimanda. Mah.
Comunque.
La mia copertina di Lolita aveva solo delle gambette innocenti da scolaretta che finivano in due scarpe di quelle da college, che si chiudono col bottone. Si intravedevano i calzettoni bianchi che la protagonista del libro porta spesso.
Era una copertina bellissima che secondo me rendeva alla perfezione il messaggio del libro.
:inlove:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quoto.


Andai al cinema, alla prima, con la mia fidanzatina, "Fidati: è di un regista stra-famoso e sarà bellissimo!" le dissi.
Che figura di merda!


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Urca! Sai che non mi ricordavo di averti fatto dei degni onori di casa? Ah, la vecchiaia!


Infatti me li avevi fatti da non registrata, e ti stavo pure simpatica:mexican:
Ero xena, quella della discussione sulla fedeltà sessuale o meno
quanti insulti ci presi
ma da qualche parte uno deve pur cominciare


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano.


Joey...

Il tuo invece?
Ti senti adeguatamente rappresentato?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Infatti me li avevi fatti da non registrata, e ti stavo pure simpatica:mexican:
> Ero xena, quella della discussione sulla fedeltà sessuale o meno
> quanti insulti ci presi
> ma da qualche parte uno deve pur cominciare


Ma allora ti avevo trattata coi guanti!


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> So che per molti sembrerà una bestemmia, ma a me quel regista inglese non ha mai fatto impazzire...
> Cioè, chapeau per la fotografia, chapeau per certe scene col carrello, pure lo sbarco sulla luna era fatto bene, però non mi ha mai convinto... e la sua lolita era a livello di eyes wide shut (bleah...)


anatema.
solo che per la fotografia non basta il cappello.hai nominato i due meno belli
e barry lyndon lo hai visto? odissea?

il dottor stranamore?

arancia meccanica?
non me lo aspettavo da te.
mi dici un regista al di sopra di kubrick?


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma allora ti avevo trattata coi guanti!


Solo perchè ho saputo risponderti a tono :mexican:
E' che io non me la sono mica presa quando mi hai scritto quel papier ironico, anzi, mi son sentita onorata davvero e te l'ho detto.
Ma poi dopo ho visto che lo facevi anche ad altri nuovi utenti che poi si sono iscritti e qualcuno invece se l'è un  po' presa...
Ma perchè tanta gente senza senso dell'umorismo?:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema.
> solo che per la fotografia non basta il cappello.hai nominato i due meno belli
> e barry lyndon lo hai visto? odissea?
> 
> ...


e shining? ma il dottor Stranamore... io ho dovuto vederlo 3 volte perchè mi sfuggiva sempre qualcosa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema.
> solo che per la fotografia non basta il cappello.hai nominato i due meno belli
> e barry lyndon lo hai visto? odissea?
> 
> ...


Deliziosa minnie (minoprio?), sarò terra terra come vuole il club, barry è discreto e merita per le scene d'insieme, odissea è un aborto per tutti i veri amanti fantascienza, stranamore è simpatico e l'arancia è buona solo per la diuresi.
Dialoghi, montaggio, sceneggiatura e molti dei soggetti non sono niente di che. Prefersco kurosawa.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e shining? ma il dottor Stranamore... io ho dovuto vederlo 3 volte perchè mi sfuggiva sempre qualcosa.


butto dentro anche full metal jacket e sono d'accordo con voi ragazze.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ma perchè tanta gente senza senso dell'umorismo?:carneval:


Il giorno in cui piovve l'ironia tutti loro avevano l'ombrello ben aperto!


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il giorno in cui piovve l'ironia tutti loro avevano l'ombrello ben aperto!


Io invece mi feci una bella doccia sotto quella pioggia, e buttai il prezioso ombrello
da certe cose non serve proteggersi


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e shining? ma il dottor Stranamore... io ho dovuto vederlo 3 volte perchè mi sfuggiva sempre qualcosa.


Intendiamoci, il fatto che fra i 10 film che mi porterei su un'isola deserta non ce ne sarebbe nessuno dei suoi, mica significa che lo consideri una mezza calzetta.
E' una questione di gusti...


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Deliziosa minnie (minoprio?), sarò terra terra come vuole il club, barry è discreto e merita per le scene d'insieme, odissea è un aborto per tutti i* veri amanti fantascienza*, stranamore è simpatico e l'arancia è buona solo per la diuresi.
> Dialoghi, montaggio, sceneggiatura e molti dei soggetti non sono niente di che. Prefersco kurosawa.


ma infatti non è solo fantascienza??!
a parte il fatto che ci sono creazioni sue che hanno anticipato parecchio (per dirne una ...il tablet).
arancia ha un'ambientazione magnifica, un linguaggio inventato, gli abiti......arggggg 
passami ringhio
va bene kurosawa, ma il maestro non si tocca


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e shining? ma il dottor Stranamore... io ho dovuto vederlo 3 volte perchè mi sfuggiva sempre qualcosa.


Shining è uno tra i miei film e libri preferiti...


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Shining è uno tra i miei film e libri preferiti...


 ma con shining kubrick ha rivoluzionato il cinema, parlando di ripresa


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non è solo fantascienza??!
> a parte il fatto che ci sono creazioni sue che hanno anticipato parecchio (per dirne una ...il tablet).
> arancia ha un'ambientazione magnifica, un linguaggio inventato, gli abiti......arggggg
> passami ringhio
> va bene kurosawa, ma il maestro non si tocca


Lo so, lo so... senza falsa modestia ti dirò che sono un po' appassionato e di certe cose ho discusso 1000 e 1000 volte, odissea è tratta, abbastanza bene, da un paio di racconti di clarke... nulla inventato nè epocale, mentre arancia è così anni '70 che ogni volta che lo incrocio mi dà l'orticaria, ma, ripeto: tutti i gusti son gusti! Respect black bro!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma con shining kubrick ha rivoluzionato il cinema, parlando di ripresa



In che senso?
quello horror intendi?


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so... senza falsa modestia ti dirò che sono un po' appassionato e di certe cose ho discusso 1000 e 1000 volte, odissea è tratta, abbastanza bene, da un paio di racconti di clarke... nulla inventato nè epocale, *mentre arancia è così anni '70* che ogni volta che lo incrocio mi dà l'orticaria, ma, ripeto: tutti i gusti son gusti! Respect black bro!


arancia non è passato, non è futuro:sbatti:


ma almeno le colonne sonore?
no, dico: fotografia, colonna sonora, sceneggiatura, costumista


e poi guarda che l'ultimo eyes ...glielo ha rovinato spielberg al quale lui lo ha affidato dovendo morire


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> butto dentro anche full metal jacket e sono d'accordo con voi ragazze.


Soldato Palla di lardo ....


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

Strano non vedo menzioni di Barry Lyndon, molto strano. Preoccupante. Triste, anche se volete


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

no, con l'uso della Steadicam





lunapiena ha detto:


> In che senso?
> quello horror intendi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> arancia non è passato, non è futuro:sbatti:
> 
> 
> ma almeno le colonne sonore?
> ...


Arancia è più anni '70 dei pantaloni a zampa d'elefante, più di starky and hutch e più dei bee gees, almeno per me.
Per le colonne sonore aveva abbstanza gusto, lo riconosco. Di eyes ha filmato lui personalmente la copula di tom e nicole, bleah, e quella non gliel'ha rovinata nessuno! E neppure il resto temo.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Soldato Palla di lardo ....


È un gran personaggio. 




:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

ti devo solo dare atto della ingloriosa scelta di due pesci lessi come nicol kidman e tom cruise.ma del resto...se poi è morto tanto in forma non era.che comunque...grande colonna sonora anche qui





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Arancia è più anni '70 dei pantaloni a zampa d'elefante, più di starky and hutch e più dei bee gees, almeno per me.
> Per le colonne sonore aveva abbstanza gusto, lo riconosco. Di eyes ha filmato lui personalmente la copula di tom e nicole, bleah, e quella non gliel'ha rovinata nessuno! E neppure il resto temo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...grande colonna sonora anche qui


Mi stai facendo canticchiare "Baby did a bad bad thing..."
E non è un bello spettacolo!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, con l'uso della Steadicam


personalmente questa tecnica mi fa venire un po' il mal di mare...
Ma se vuoi vedere un bel film in Steadi guarda  "omicidio in diretta "

Di brian de palma ...


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È un gran personaggio.
> 
> View attachment 6231
> 
> ...


Ciao e Buon Anno. Si lo è ma il Sergente è molto oltre, il sergente in quella prima mezz'ora di film è, ammettiamolo, DIO


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo canticchiare "Baby did a bad bad thing..."
> E non è un bello spettacolo!


Non c'entra un piffero ora lo so.
Ma dato che siamo entrati in tema film...
Che ne dite degli *Horror Movie*.
Scommetto che non piacciono a nessuno, tranne che alla sottoscritta, ovvio:inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ciao e Buon Anno. Si lo è ma il Sergente è molto oltre, il sergente in quella prima mezz'ora di film è, ammettiamolo, DIO


Palla di Lardo non è banale, accoglie "DIO" e diventa una macchina per uccidere prima dei suoi compagni, tocca un qualcosa che loro raggiungeranno solo in Vietnam. Per questo mi piace, è profondo.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Non c'entra un piffero ora lo so.
> Ma dato che siamo entrati in tema film...
> Che ne dite degli *Horror Movie*.
> Scommetto che non piacciono a nessuno, tranne che alla sottoscritta, ovvio:inlove:


Piacciono molto anche a me. :up:


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Piacciono molto anche a me. :up:


Che bello Mille(posso così?)
Qual'è il tuo preferito...


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Palla di Lardo non è banale, accoglie "DIO" e diventa una macchina per uccidere prima dei suoi compagni, tocca un qualcosa che loro raggiungeranno solo in Vietnam. Per questo mi piace, è profondo.


O forse è solo il più disperato di tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

*VA BEH...*

credo che andrò a casa adesso. Parlando di Shining... qua ci siamo soo io e il custode:singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Non c'entra un piffero ora lo so.
> Ma dato che siamo entrati in tema film...
> Che ne dite degli *Horror Movie*.
> Scommetto che non piacciono a nessuno, tranne che alla sottoscritta, ovvio:inlove:


Ti piacciono le scarpe Babsi? Quali?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credo che andrò a casa adesso. Parlando di Shining... qua ci siamo soo io e il custode:singleeye:


No non andare, resta qui: IL MATTINO HA L'ORO IN BOCCA .......:sonar:


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credo che andrò a casa adesso. Parlando di Shining... qua ci siamo soo io e il custode:singleeye:


Sei in tema horror anche tu:mexican:


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le scarpe Babsi? Quali?


Se voleva essere una battuta, non ti è venuta bene L7.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Che bello Mille(posso così?)
> Qual'è il tuo preferito...


Certo che puoi. 
Ho un rapporto d'amore con il primo Nightmare, perché:
- da piccola mi ha traumatizzata, sono passata da Heidi a Freddy Krueger con un urlo di terrore
- mi piace l'ironia nera del film
- c'è un giovanissimo Johnny Depp 

quindi mi è rimasto nel cuore.
il tuo?


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

nemmeno un paio di gemelline?:mrgreen:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credo che andrò a casa adesso. Parlando di Shining... qua ci siamo soo io e il custode:singleeye:


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> O forse è solo il più disperato di tutti.


anche, si. è solo una mia lettura del personaggio.


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Certo che puoi.
> Ho un rapporto d'amore con il primo Nightmare, perché:
> - da piccola mi ha traumatizzata, sono passata da Heidi a Freddy Krueger con un urlo di terrore
> - mi piace l'ironia nera del film
> ...


Di Nightmare a me mette ansia il fatto che sto tizio qui si intrufoli nei tuoi sogni...
Cioè pe n'attimo che uno può star tranquillo e rilassarsi che sto mani di forbice venga a metterti fifa pure mentre dormi no eh...
Però da quando ci hanno fatto la pubblicità delle patatine con lui che prova a leccarsi le dita sennò gode solo a metà...:carneval:
Mi sta già più simpatico.

Per il resto io ho una venerazione per *Saw*.
Sì, l'Enigmista.
Quel pazzo malefico che si crede Dio e comincia a decidere per la vita degli altri.
_"O vivere o morire....fai la tua scelta_"
:cattivik:

E poi con quella voce roca da maniaco.
E quella marionetta macabra sulla bici che parla per lui alle sue vittime.
No, cioè.
E' uno dei pochissimi film horror che mi abbia davvero preso, sia per l'originalità della trama che per la pazzia del tizio in questione.
Quelli dopo sono un po' scaduti ovviamente.
Ma il primo è il primo.
opcorn:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Joey...
> 
> Il tuo invece?
> Ti senti adeguatamente rappresentato?


Piuttosto parzialmente.


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piuttosto parzialmente.


In cosa non ti ci senti...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Gennaio 2013)

burp ... non ho capito cosa si può scrivere qui, è proibito tutto. ed è anche proibito di parlare del proibito ... hips :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Se voleva essere una battuta, non ti è venuta bene L7.


Non era una battuta. Era una domanda. Mera, semplice, legittima, sino a prova contraria, curiosità


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Di Nightmare [...]


È quello il bello di Freddy, ti colpisce in un momento intimo come il sogno e te lo rivolta contro. :scared:
Poi, come Saw, la maledizione dei sequel ha ammazzato la serie.

L'ultimo horror che mi ha colpita particolarmente è The Cabin in the Woods, bello, citazionista e con una trama interessante.
​


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Non c'entra un piffero ora lo so.
> Ma dato che siamo entrati in tema film...
> Che ne dite degli *Horror Movie*.
> Scommetto che non piacciono a nessuno, tranne che alla sottoscritta, ovvio:inlove:



Piacciono anche a me ...
Il demenziale è tra il genere che preferisco...
Pensandoci bene mi piacciono un po' tutti i generi dipende dal film
tranne quelli strappalacrime...
anche perchè non sono mai riuscita a capire che gusto c'è ad andare a vedere un 
film e uscire disperati in lacrime e avere il coraggio di dire :"bellissimo"
Io scappo eh!


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È quello il bello di Freddy, ti colpisce in un momento intimo come il sogno e te lo rivolta contro. :scared:
> Poi, come Saw, la maledizione dei sequel ha ammazzato la serie.
> 
> L'ultimo horror che mi ha colpita particolarmente è The Cabin in the Woods, bello, citazionista e con una trama interessante.
> View attachment 6232​


Lo vedrò, che è una vita tipo che non ne vedo uno e mi sento in crisi di astinenza.
E' vero, la cosa che urta di Freddy è proprio quella, che ti colpisce quando sei più vulnerabile.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

Non amo molto  gli splatter ed i torture movies, trovo che la paura debba trovare più che altro la sua fonte, nel non visto, nell'immaginato, nello spettro di possibilità che si aprono per lo spettatore nei prossimi secondi o minuti del film. L'attesa del momento in cui si verificherà quel qualcosa che farà esplodere il nostro terrore è secondo me ancora più terrificante del affrontare di faccia il mostro, l'orrore, il dolore.


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non era una battuta. Era una domanda. Mera, semplice, legittima, sino a prova contraria, curiosità


E' che non c'entrava nulla con quello che avevo chiesto, e dato che avevi citato pensavo fossi ironico.
Ma in effetti non mi filava l'ironia.

Ma perchè sta domanda?
FETICISTA EH?:mexican:
E bravo il mio L7.
Cmq a parte scherzi, scarpe di vario genere...in generale amo lo stivale/stivaletto, che sia alto o basso o texano o in pelle, li amo punto e basta. Son comodi e li puoi mettere tutti i giorni, sia per un'occasione elegante che per andare a far la spesa, insomma.
Deccolletè pure, avevi dubbi?
Però la cara vecchia converse non me la toglie nessuno, a me...
solo che le scarpe da ginnastica le ho portate una vita, ora un po' mi hanno stufato


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> E' che non c'entrava nulla con quello che avevo chiesto, e dato che avevi citato pensavo fossi ironico.
> Ma in effetti non mi filava l'ironia.
> 
> Ma perchè sta domanda?
> ...


No, molto meno cerebrale.
Ho una cara amica che ama alla pari e moltissimo horror e scarpe con i tacchi alti. pensavo o magari inconsciamente speravo fossi tu. Tutto qui. Sono sincero. Non volevo crearti disagio.


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Piacciono anche a me ...
> *Il demenziale è tra il genere che preferisco...*
> Pensandoci bene mi piacciono un po' tutti i generi dipende dal film
> tranne quelli strappalacrime...
> ...


SUPERQUOTONE:up:
Sarà che lo sono anche io ma ci vado matta per il genere demenziale.
So a memoria tutti gli Scary Movie :mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non amo molto  gli splatter ed i torture movies, trovo che la paura debba trovare più che altro la sua fonte, nel non visto, nell'immaginato, nello spettro di possibilità che si aprono per lo spettatore nei prossimi secondi o minuti del film. L'attesa del momento in cui si verificherà quel qualcosa che farà esplodere il nostro terrore è secondo me ancora più terrificante del affrontare di faccia il mostro, l'orrore, il dolore.



The cube l'hai visto?
A me è piaciuto un sacco..


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> No, molto meno cerebrale.
> Ho una cara amica che ama alla pari e moltissimo horror e scarpe con i tacchi alti. pensavo o magari inconsciamente speravo fossi tu. Tutto qui. Sono sincero. Non volevo crearti disagio.


L7 scherzi, ma quale disagio?
tranqui
cmq sì mi piacciono i tacchi alti.
molto, direi.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> The cube l'hai visto?
> A me è piaciuto un sacco..


Si hai ragione, molto bello. E anche gli horror asiatici, poi rifatti dagli americani con meno grazia, mi piacciono molto


----------



## Hellseven (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> L7 scherzi, ma quale disagio?
> tranqui
> cmq sì mi piacciono i tacchi alti.
> molto, direi.


In effetti hai un avatar che fa molto Audrey Hepburn - in versione supersexy - per cui i tacchi alti sono perfetti


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non amo molto  gli splatter ed i torture movies, trovo che la paura debba trovare più che altro la sua fonte, nel non visto, nell'immaginato, nello spettro di possibilità che si aprono per lo spettatore nei prossimi secondi o minuti del film. L'attesa del momento in cui si verificherà quel qualcosa che farà esplodere il nostro terrore è secondo me ancora più terrificante del affrontare di faccia il mostro, l'orrore, il dolore.


Esatto.
Anche se ormai ne ho visti talmente tanti del genere che so prevedere esattamente il momento in cui succederà qualcosa (perchè putroppo una grande pecca degli horror è che molti sono appunto scontati e banali, e una volta che entri nel giro ti immagini precisamente cosa potrebbe accadere); nonostante ciò una delle cose che amo di più è proprio la sensazione di ansia a fior di pelle che ti percorre nell'attimo prima che la protagonista sposti il lembo della tenda della doccia, tremolante...
waa


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> The cube l'hai visto?
> A me è piaciuto un sacco..


The cube é bellissimo secondo me, angosciante...mi é piaciuto molto
Anche Saw, il primo.
Uno che non potrei più guardare è the ring. Credo di averlo giá detto ma quella stronza con i capelli lunghi l'ho vista camminare per mesi nel cprridoio di casa mia.


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> In effetti hai un avatar che fa molto Audrey Hepburn - in versione supersexy - per cui i tacchi alti sono perfetti


L'avatar lassamolo perde per carità.:mexican:
Non credo stia simpatico a molte donne o uomini del forum(anche se nessuno me l'ha fin'ora esplicitamente detto, eh)
Però secondo me è un avatar che purtroppo a primo acchitto urta, perchè genera facili fraintendimenti.
Naturalmente io me ne frego altamente, eh, ci mancherebbe:carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> The cube é bellissimo secondo me, angosciante...mi é piaciuto molto
> Anche Saw, il primo.
> Uno che non potrei più guardare è the ring. Credo di averlo giá detto ma *quella stronza con i capelli lunghi l'ho vista camminare per mesi nel cprridoio di casa mia*.


Eh?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh?


Mi svegliavo di notte e la vedevo uscire dalla camera dei miei figli e passeggiare nel corridoio... Un incubo


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> In cosa non ti ci senti...


Sono parecchio più complicato.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi svegliavo di notte e la vedevo uscire dalla camera dei miei figli e passeggiare nel corridoio... Un incubo


Lo immagino, cavolo.
Chissà cosa ha toccato dentro di te per rimanerti così impressa.


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi svegliavo di notte e la vedevo uscire dalla camera dei miei figli e passeggiare nel corridoio... Un incubo


Beh carina non era!
Anche se in realtà l'attrice che interpreta Samara era bellissima!
L'hanno imbruttita come poche per quel ruolo :unhappy:
però rendeva bene


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono parecchio più complicato.


Eh ci mancherebbe che non lo fossi.
E chi di noi può dirsi totalmente rappresentato da un avatar o anche solo da ciò che ne viene fuori in questo forum?
Siamo fatti di mille sfaccettature, sarebbe proprio riduttivo etichettarci con una sola di esse.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

In merito alla cosa dei film horror, "L'Esorcista" rimane il più terrificante di tutti i tempi. Shining filmone ma il libro è più migliore assai,  o meglio é un'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Eh ci mancherebbe che non lo fossi.
> E chi di noi può dirsi totalmente rappresentato da un avatar o anche solo da ciò che ne viene fuori in questo forum?
> Siamo fatti di mille sfaccettature, sarebbe proprio riduttivo etichettarci con una sola di esse.


Domanda un po' così, risposta un po' cosà.


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In merito alla cosa dei film horror, "L'Esorcista" rimane il più terrificante di tutti i tempi. Shining filmone ma il libro è più migliore assai,  o meglio é un'altra cosa.


Sicuramente L'esorcista mi avrebbe spaventato di più se solo non lo avessi visto con due miei compagni di classe, dementi, all'epoca del liceo, che non hanno fatto altro che farmi battutacce stronze e paradossali sul film rovinandomelo completamente..ti dico solo che ho passato la metà del tempo a irrigidirmi e horrorizzarmi, ma l'altra metà a ridere come una pazza per colpa loro...
Shining è bellissimo, però non mi ha affatto spaventato come credevo.
Mi ci aveva fatto un pippone tremendo mia madre e mi aspettavo di farmela sotto e invece.
Non so.
E' che siamo cresciuti in una generazione in cui non sei abituato a spaventarti più di niente.
E' proprio vero.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Sicuramente L'esorcista mi avrebbe spaventato di più se solo non lo avessi visto con due miei compagni di classe, dementi, all'epoca del liceo, che non hanno fatto altro che farmi battutacce stronze e paradossali sul film rovinandomelo completamente..ti dico solo che ho passato la metà del tempo a irrigidirmi e horrorizzarmi, ma l'altra metà a ridere come una pazza per colpa loro...
> Shining è bellissimo, però non mi ha affatto spaventato come credevo.
> Mi ci aveva fatto un pippone tremendo mia madre e mi aspettavo di farmela sotto e invece.
> Non so.
> ...


L'Esorcista è realmente spaventoso, soprattutto se lo consideriamo in prospettiva storica. Quando uscì niente aveva mai spaventato tanto e soprattutto nient'altro per molto altro tempo ancora. In misura minore anche il libro, che poi è pressochè identico.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Strano non vedo menzioni di Barry Lyndon, molto strano. Preoccupante. Triste, anche se volete


Grandissimo film contiano...

[video=youtube;e52IMaE-3As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e52IMaE-3As[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'Esorcista è realmente spaventoso, soprattutto se lo consideriamo in prospettiva storica. Quando uscì niente aveva mai spaventato tanto e soprattutto nient'altro per molto altro tempo ancora. In misura minore anche il libro, che poi è pressochè identico.


Nemmeno lui...
Lo vidi a sedici anni e mi divertii come un matto spece per la musica...

[video=youtube;vzU3jnNWKbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzU3jnNWKbI[/video]


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'Esorcista è realmente spaventoso, soprattutto se lo consideriamo in prospettiva storica. Quando uscì niente aveva mai spaventato tanto e soprattutto nient'altro per molto altro tempo ancora. In misura minore anche il libro, che poi è pressochè identico.


E' vero.
Mio padre mi diceva sempre che quando lo vide all'epoca poi dormì insieme allo zio
E mica era tanto piccolino eh...
Tutt'ora se quando torno a casa provo a mettergli un film horror sotto il naso si inviperisce e mi manda al diavolo...:mexican:
è troppo tenero
mi fa: "cambia. a me sti film non me piacciono:unhappy:"
e io:
"ma vai di là, scusa..."
e ci va eh
e poi ancora:
"sei tornata te so tornati gli strilli "


ehm scusa, piccolo OT nostalgico....:singleeye:

cmq il pezzo del vomito è un po' paradossale, dai
se avessi visto il rifacimento di Scary Movie capisci a cosa mi riferisco....è davvero epico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In merito alla cosa dei film horror, "L'Esorcista" rimane il più terrificante di tutti i tempi. Shining filmone ma il libro è più migliore assai,  o meglio é un'altra cosa.


King è il mio scrittore preferito. Chissenefrega se è di cassetta. Non ho mai letto nessuno così capace di farti comprendere un personaggio, di evocare la parte più remota di noi attraverso la lettura. Ho detto.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Sicuramente L'esorcista mi avrebbe spaventato di più se solo non lo avessi visto con due miei compagni di classe, dementi, all'epoca del liceo, che non hanno fatto altro che farmi battutacce stronze e paradossali sul film rovinandomelo completamente..ti dico solo che ho passato la metà del tempo a irrigidirmi e horrorizzarmi, ma l'altra metà a ridere come una pazza per colpa loro...
> Shining è bellissimo, però non mi ha affatto spaventato come credevo.
> Mi ci aveva fatto un pippone tremendo mia madre e mi aspettavo di farmela sotto e invece.
> Non so.
> ...


Vero. Ma terrorizzante. La paura serve a sopravvivere, come il dolore. In assenza dell'uno o dell'altro...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Gennaio 2013)

L'horror fa paura solo dove siamo vulnerabili. L'esorcista colpisce su più fronti: fede, superstizione, pazzia, fanatismo, sporco, paura della paura; e poi non è del tutto inventato. Cioè esistono realmente persone impossessati, ma è difficile dire se sia il "diavolo". Ma comunque un'entità o spirito aggiuntivo.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> The cube é bellissimo secondo me, angosciante...mi é piaciuto molto
> Anche Saw, il primo.
> Uno che non potrei più guardare è the ring. Credo di averlo giá detto ma quella stronza con i capelli lunghi l'ho vista camminare per mesi nel cprridoio di casa mia.


Saw anche bello...
tutti un po' angoscianti...
A me Samara però faceva tenerezza...

Il film che ho trovato più angosciante di tutti e che anche se mi è piaciuto tantissimo ma non sono 
piu riuscita a guardarlo è : linea mortale

qualcuno ricorda " il villaggio dei dannati" o " l'invasione degli ultracorpi "
film che ho visto che ero molto piccola e mi hanno tenuta sveglia per mesi ...


----------



## Spider (10 Gennaio 2013)

vi ricordate di "Natale rosso sangue"?
cioè "Black Christmas", agli albori di canale 5.
in pratica, l'assassino era nascosto in casa, e le inquadrature erano in soggettiva...
 vedevi come vedeva il mostro.
sono rimasto terrorizzato per mesi


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> SUPERQUOTONE:up:
> Sarà che lo sono anche io ma ci vado matta per il genere demenziale.
> So a memoria tutti gli Scary Movie :mexican:



Mai guardati 
scuola di poliziaL'Aereo più Pazzo del Mondo 
L'Aereo più Pazzo del Mondo... sempre più pazzo 
Frankenstein Junior 
Balle Spaziali 
Scuola di Mostri 
Una Pallottola Spuntata 
Una Pallottola Spuntata 2 e mezzo 
Una Pallottola Spuntata 33 e un terzo 
Palle in Canna 
Il Silenzio dei Prosciutti 
Hot Shots 
Hot Shots 2 
Robin Hood - un uomo in calzamaglia 
Dracula Morto e Contento 
Spia e Lascia Spiare 
Il Fuggitivo della Missione Impossibile 
Austin Powers - il controspione 
Austin Powers - la spia che ci provava 
Austin Powers - Goldmember 
Shriek - hai impegni per venerdi 17? 
American Pie 
Non è un'altra Stupida Commedia Americana 
Hot Movie 
Epic Movie 
Disaster Movie 
L'Alba dei Morti Dementi 
Kung Pow 
3ciento - chi l'ha dura la vince (Meet the Spartans) 
Superhero - il più dotato dei supereroi 
Ti straamo
Animal House 
Porky's 
Porky's 2 
Porky's 3 
La Rivincita dei Nerds 
Fusi di Testa 
Fusi di Testa 2 
Scemo e più Scemo 
Scemo e più Scemo - iniziò così 
Maial Zombie 
Road Trip 
Euro Trip 
American Trip 
Boat Trip 
Due Sballati al College 
Boygirl - questione di sesso 
Fatti, Strafatti e Strafighe 
100 Ragazze 
Un Ragazzo tutto Nuovo 
Fuori di Testa 
40 Anni Vergine 
14 Anni Vergine


----------



## Spider (10 Gennaio 2013)

e Wolf Creek?
ho trovato la scena, dello sticky fingers,
 veramente ben fatta, impressiona molto.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> e Wolf Creek?
> ho trovato la scena, dello sticky fingers,
> veramente ben fatta, impressiona molto.


Non visto ...
ho visto il trailer ora poi lo cerco in rete...


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vi ricordate di "Natale rosso sangue"?
> cioè "Black Christmas", agli albori di canale 5.
> in pratica, l'assassino era nascosto in casa, e le inquadrature erano in soggettiva...
> vedevi come vedeva il mostro.
> sono rimasto terrorizzato per mesi


Il pov che mi rimarrà per sempre in mente è quello del piccolo Myers all'inizio di "Halloween".

Mentre un altro horror al femminile è "The Descent", prima tanta tensione, poi mostri a non finire.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il pov che mi rimarrà per sempre in mente è quello del piccolo Myers all'inizio di "Halloween".
> 
> Mentre un altro horror al femminile è "The Descent", prima tanta tensione, poi mostri a non finire.


Pov? 

Mi era venuto in mente altro! 

Bellissimo The Descent


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Pov?
> 
> Mi era venuto in mente altro!
> 
> Bellissimo The Descent


Sei troppo malizioso.

Passiamo dagli horror ad un altro genere?


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sei troppo malizioso.
> 
> Passiamo dagli horror ad un altro genere?


Sì apre una discussione infinita mi sa


----------



## babsi (11 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sì apre una discussione infinita mi sa


passiamo passiamo...
ma poi POV non ho ben capito cosa sia.
l'inquadratura dall'alto?


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mai guardati
> scuola di poliziaL'Aereo più Pazzo del Mondo
> L'Aereo più Pazzo del Mondo... sempre più pazzo
> Frankenstein Junior
> ...


ho scoperto un vecchio film di pupi avati che unisce il noir al surreale: bellissimo:tutti defunti tranne i morti
nell'aereo più pazzo del mondo ci sono scene che mi hanno fatto ridere come una cretina, tipo il litigio  tra gli annunciatori dei voli o la coda per  sberle alla vecchietta :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> E' vero.
> Mio padre mi diceva sempre che quando lo vide all'epoca poi dormì insieme allo zio
> E mica era tanto piccolino eh...
> Tutt'ora se quando torno a casa provo a mettergli un film horror sotto il naso si inviperisce e mi manda al diavolo...:mexican:
> ...


Se consideri che negli esorcismi a volte succede forse non è poi paradossale più di tanto, figurati in un film dove la posseduta finisce per girare la testa a trecentosessanta gradi e levitare sul letto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Da terra terra a Filmografia. Insomma da Spam a topic serio. 

io di film non ne capisco nulla ma me li guardo quasi tutti. I miei film preferiti, cioè quelli che ogni tanto ho voglia di rivedere a tutti i costi sono:

Matrix, solo il primo il secondo ed il terzo mi hanno troppo deluso.
... tutti ma proprio tutti i film su eroi/supereroi perchè da ragazzino ero sfegatato lettore di Marvel e DC comics. Forse quello che preferisco è IronMan... ma forse... eh! Ora che ci penso superman returns fa cagare ma meglio di nulla. Anche Thor...
Il signore Degli Anelli
Star Wars 1 2 3 4 5 6... :sonar:
Limitless
Moulin Rouge

bho non me ne vengono in mente altri quindi direi che sono questi....

Anche se non fregherà una minchia a nessuno.:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> King è il mio scrittore preferito. Chissenefrega se è di cassetta. Non ho mai letto nessuno così capace di farti comprendere un personaggio, di evocare la parte più remota di noi attraverso la lettura. Ho detto.:mrgreen:


A parte che considerare "di cassetta", o anche "di genere", uno scrittore o dei libri è qualcosa che di per sè già è una fesseria anzichenò, ci sono della cose di King che rasentano il sublime e delle porcate immonde.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Da terra terra a Filmografia. Insomma da Spam a topic serio.
> 
> io di film non ne capisco nulla ma me li guardo quasi tutti. I miei film preferiti, cioè quelli che ogni tanto ho voglia di rivedere a tutti i costi sono:
> 
> ...


Sono troppo complicati per due ore e mezza di cinema. Io li adoro, come il primo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

Tra gli horror, sarà perchè ero troppo piccolo quando l'ho visto, ricordo ancora "poltergeist, demoniache presenze" e la stravagante paura della televisione con l'effetto neve e di venir rapito da un albero...
Tra i demenziali la serie della pallottola spuntata è un must! Un prece per Leslie Nielsen...


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tra gli horror, sarà perchè ero troppo piccolo quando l'ho visto, ricordo ancora "poltergeist, demoniache presenze" e la stravagante paura della televisione con l'effetto neve e di venir rapito da un albero...
> *Tra i demenziali la serie della pallottola spuntata è un must! Un prece per Leslie Nielsen*...


questa volta concordo fortemente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono troppo complicati per due ore e mezza di cinema. Io li adoro, come il primo.


Veramente li ho visti almeno 200 volte.... ho analizzato tutto il secondo per capire cosa sarebbe successo nel terzo, ho partecipato a discussioni su forum per andare a carpire, soprattutto dalla discussione tra l'architetto e Neo, cosa era realmente Zion. Ho persino abozzato una teoria considerando Zion come una realtà all'interno della stessa Matrix usata dalle macchine per "imbrogliare" quelli che non accetavano Matrix come realtà vera e propria. I ribelli. 

Allora mi etichettarono come un genio ( sui forum ).... :carneval: .... 
Ma poi alla fine del terzo... una versione del testamento.... con neo che se ne va "in croce".... :bleah:



il nuovo dei Wachoski da me non prende 1 €...



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tra gli horror, sarà perchè ero troppo piccolo quando l'ho visto, ricordo ancora "poltergeist, demoniache presenze" e la stravagante paura della televisione con l'effetto neve e di venir rapito da un albero...
> Tra i demenziali la serie della pallottola spuntata è un must! Un prece per Leslie Nielsen...


L'unico horror che ancora mi fa paura è Profondo Rosso. 

Per non parlare della colonna sonora dei Goblin :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa volta concordo fortemente.


Ok, allora puoi guardarti tutta la trilogia sullo smartphone per non annoiarti durante il viaggio in panda!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Veramente li ho visti almeno 200 volte.... ho analizzato tutto il secondo per capire cosa sarebbe successo nel terzo, ho partecipato a discussioni su forum per andare a carpire, soprattutto dalla discussione tra l'architetto e Neo, cosa era realmente Zion. Ho persino abozzato una teoria considerando Zion come una realtà all'interno della stessa Matrix usata dalle macchine per "imbrogliare" quelli che non accetavano Matrix come realtà vera e propria. I ribelli.
> 
> Allora mi etichettarono come un genio ( sui forum ).... :carneval: ....
> Ma poi alla fine del terzo... una versione del testamento.... con neo che se ne va "in croce".... :bleah:
> ...


E mi sa che infatti non c'hai capito un cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

spiace ma non vorrei spettinare la cofana, declino l'invito.sarà per un'altra volta





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, allora puoi guardarti tutta la trilogia sullo smartphone per non annoiarti durante il viaggio in panda!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, allora puoi guardarti tutta la trilogia sullo smartphone per non annoiarti durante il viaggio in panda!


Ma non dovresti sollazzarla tu?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mi sa che infatti non c'hai capito un cazzo.


sei proprio un cazzone! 

.... rileggi bene cosa ho scritto.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'unico horror che ancora mi fa paura è Profondo Rosso.
> 
> Per non parlare della colonna sonora dei Goblin :up:


C'era un tempo in cui mi sorbivo per tutta l'estate lo zio tibia picture show (qualcuno se lo ricorda?) e dopo aver visto tutta la cinematografia horror esistente ci ho fatto il callo, anche se negli ultimi anni solo the ring m'ha dato un po' da pensare e ho buttato via il vhs, tanto era rotto...


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma non vorrei spettinare la cofana, declino l'invito.sarà per un'altra volta


Che amica di gomma!


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non dovresti sollazzarla tu?


Per rispetto della cofana, mi astengo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> C'era un tempo in cui mi sorbivo per tutta l'estate *lo zio tibia picture show *(qualcuno se lo ricorda?) e dopo aver visto tutta la cinematografia horror esistente ci ho fatto il callo, anche se negli ultimi anni solo the ring m'ha dato un po' da pensare e ho buttato via il vhs, tanto era rotto...


mitico!!:up:

si in effetti anche the ring, la prima volta, mi ha dato qualche brivido. ora non più.


Qualche sera fa hanno rifatto profondo rosso su Italia1... non sono riuscito a guardarlo. :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mitico!!:up:
> 
> si in effetti anche the ring, la prima volta, mi ha dato qualche brivido. ora non più.
> 
> ...



Io ho pure il dvd, ricoperto di polvere...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sei proprio un cazzone!
> 
> .... rileggi bene cosa ho scritto.....


Che non hai capito un cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non dovresti sollazzarla tu?


usa questi termini con chi ti da confidenza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che non hai capito un cazzo.


Bhè considerando che circa un centinaio di utenti amanti del cinema la cui maggiorparte si considerava esperta mi aveva etichettato come un genio posso essere sicuro che tu abbia torto.

Ma tanto hai ragione te.... gli asini volano. :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> usa questi termini con chi ti da confidenza


Laissez-faire...?


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Io*

Io sono per Profondo rosso,insomma i primi di dario argento niente male,non mi è dispiaciuta la saga dei Saw....!


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

da segnalare due attori del calibro di gabriele lavia ed eros pagni





oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono per *Profondo rosso,*insomma i primi di dario argento niente male,non mi è dispiaciuta la saga dei Saw....!


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> da segnalare due attori del calibro di gabriele lavia ed eros pagni


Se non sbaglio gabriele lavia era il figlio dell'assassina giusto?Anche il protagonista maschile un attore inglese.. era molto bravo,quel film era geniale!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono per Profondo rosso,insomma i primi di dario argento niente male,non mi è dispiaciuta la saga dei Saw....!



Però nel primo SAW quando alla fine lui si alza da terra....  ... quella scena ha un non so che di geniale!


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Però nel primo SAW quando alla fine lui si alza da terra....  ... quella scena ha un non so che di geniale!


D'accordissimo,anche quel pupazzetto che appare in video...inquitante!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Però nel primo SAW quando alla fine lui si alza da terra....  ... quella scena ha un non so che di geniale!





oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordissimo,anche quel pupazzetto che appare in video...inquitante!


:up:

buongiorno :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Saw anche bello...
> tutti un po' angoscianti...
> A me Samara però faceva tenerezza...
> 
> ...


Chi si ricorda il remake con Tognazzi e Vianello?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Però nel primo SAW quando alla fine lui si alza da terra....  ... quella scena ha un non so che di geniale!





oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordissimo,anche quel pupazzetto che appare in video...inquitante!



:scared:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Buon giorno*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> buongiorno :smile:


Buon giorno a lei!


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

*minchia*

quanto avete scritto! ma di cosa avete parlato in mia assenza? 



pausa caffè a dopo.   un sunto, grazie.


----------



## milli (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho capito. Di che si parla?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Bhè considerando che circa un centinaio di utenti amanti del cinema la cui maggiorparte si considerava esperta mi aveva etichettato come un genio posso essere sicuro che tu abbia torto.
> 
> Ma tanto hai ragione te.... gli asini volano. :rotfl:



Si, ma infatti il mondo è pieno di scienziati, specie su internet. Genio.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> usa questi termini con chi ti da confidenza



Non l'hai presa stamattina la pasticca, vè?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a lei!



E' un sogghigno la faccina?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma infatti il mondo è pieno di scienziati, specie su internet. Genio.


vedo anche sui forum


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vedo anche sui forum


E sempre su internet siamo, infatti.


----------



## Hellseven (11 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mai guardati
> *scuola di poliziaL'Aereo più Pazzo del Mondo *
> L'Aereo più Pazzo del Mondo... sempre più pazzo
> *Frankenstein Junior *
> ...


In neretto quelli che ho visto e che mi janno fatto ridere.
In particolare trovo tutti quelli col mitico ed immenso leslie Nielsen (ak Frank Drebin aka il Comandante dell'Aereo ...) da antologia. 
Mi permetto di aggiungere queste commedie anni '80 con attori fantastici come Belushi, Aykroyd, Chevy Chase, Eddie Murphy .....

Animal House
Una poltrona per due
la serie del National lampoon vacation
Un pesce di nome Wanda
Spie come noi
Sacco a pelo a tre piazze (con un giovanissimo John Cusak)
Bachelor party (con un giovanissimo Tom Hanks)
Risky business (con un giovanissimo Tom Cruise)

Aggiungerei, seppur non solo comici ma anche abbastanza avventurosi:
Tutto in una notte (con una Michelle Pfeifer da innanorarsi per sempre ....)
Beverly Hills cop


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sempre su internet siamo, infatti.


ops.. ora sono 101


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> In neretto quelli che ho visto e che mi janno fatto ridere.
> In particolare trovo tutti quelli col mitico ed immenso leslie Nielsen (ak Frank Drebin aka *il Comandante dell'Aereo* ...) da antologia.
> Mi permetto di aggiungere queste commedie anni '80 con attori fantastici come Belushi, Aykroyd, Chevy Chase, Eddie Murphy .....
> 
> ...


Veramente era il dottore... 

Per il resto concordo e sottoscrivo...


----------



## Hellseven (11 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Veramente era il dottore...
> 
> Per il resto concordo e sottoscrivo...


Grazie Rabarbaro. Scusa per l'imprecisione, è l'età che avanza, ahimé


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

Quando passiamo ai film d'amore?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando passiamo ai film d'amore?


mai?

moulin rouge escluso.


----------



## Hellseven (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando passiamo ai film d'amore?


Cominci pure Lei, madama Butterfly : la seguirò a ruota:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando passiamo ai film d'amore?


Tranne Nothing Hill per me non esiste nulla.


----------



## Hellseven (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranne Nothing Hill per me non esiste nulla.


Nel senso che ti appalleano gli altri film o che nessuno può superarlo?


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranne Nothing Hill per me non esiste nulla.


e perchè tu hai un cuore di pietra e perchè l'amora per te non è tangibile, non ti sfiora nemmeno, tu ami te stesso, non potresti fare altro. ma a sesso come fai?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Nel senso che ti appalleano gli altri film o che nessuno può superarlo?



Nel senso che non sono proprio interessato. Ho visto Nothing Hill per sbaglio una sera in televisione e mi è piaciuto molto. Per il resto zero, non guardo quei film.


----------



## Hellseven (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che non sono proprio interessato. Ho visto Nothing Hill per sbaglio una sera in televisione e mi è piaciuto molto. Per il resto zero, non guardo quei film.


Capito, grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Cominci pure Lei, madama Butterfly : la seguirò a ruota:smile:


Premetto che mi piacciono quelli con finali un po' drammatici.
I miei preferiti, visti rivisti stravisti conosco le battute a memoria

Autumn in New York
I ponti di Madison County
Qualcosa di personale
Love Story
L'amore infedele
Notting Hill
La mia Africa
Come un uragano


Al momento non me ne vengono in mente altri


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Grazie Rabarbaro. Scusa per l'imprecisione, è l'età che avanza, ahimé


Non voleva essere inutile puntigliosità, è solo che quel film ormai lo recito a memoria...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

:sbatti:

merda! Stanno parlando di film d'amore. Perchè mi volete far piangere a tutti i costi?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> merda! Stanno parlando di film d'amore. Perchè mi volete far piangere a tutti i costi?


Non ne vuoi parlare perchè ti commuovi o proprio perchè odi il genere?


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> merda! Stanno parlando di film d'amore. Perchè mi volete far piangere a tutti i costi?


Adoro il film: Moana la scandalosa,anche se il finale non è drammatico..!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e perchè tu hai un cuore di pietra e perchè l'amora per te non è tangibile, non ti sfiora nemmeno, tu ami te stesso, non potresti fare altro. ma a sesso come fai?




Perchè chi ha il cuore di pietro non scopa?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro il film: Moana la scandalosa,anche se il finale non è drammatico..!:rotfl:


Eppure secondo me i film romantici ti piacciono.....:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ne vuoi parlare perchè ti commuovi o proprio perchè odi il genere?


Commuovo.

Quando andai a vedere Moulin Rouge all'uscita del cinema c'era gente che non avevo mai visto che mi passava i fazzoletti di carta. 
Ribadisco, piango anche quando rivedo Superman....

cazzo ci posso fare. Sono sensibile.


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2013)

Hachiko può essere considerato un film d'amore?
Io credo di sì e voto per quello!


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando passiamo ai film d'amore?




come stanno i futuri sposi.....
il vestito posso tenerlo?



a proposito..
è il tuo matrimonio giusto..
quindi il vestito lo paghi tu?
no?


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè chi ha il cuore di pietro non scopa?


oh si che scopa, ma a puttane; però onestamente è meno dispendioso, paghi una volta per, poi non hai regali da fare, cene da offrire etc.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> oh si che scopa, ma a puttane; però onestamente è meno dispendioso, paghi una volta per, poi non hai regali da fare, cene da offrire etc.


Pensa tu. Mai andato a puttane in vita mia, comunque.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come stanno i futuri sposi.....
> il vestito posso tenerlo?
> 
> 
> ...



Un fuoco di paglia.....dovevamo baciarci e non si è visto
Uomini.....promettono promettono e poi spariscono


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hachiko può essere considerato un film d'amore?
> Io credo di sì e voto per quello!


Un altro tipo d'amore rispetto a quello che intendevo ma decisamente un bel film. Pianto tantissimo


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hachiko può essere considerato un film d'amore?
> Io credo di sì e voto per quello!


quoto!

un film meraviglioso:up:


----------



## Hellseven (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Premetto che mi piacciono quelli con finali un po' drammatici.
> I miei preferiti, visti rivisti stravisti conosco le battute a memoria
> 
> Autumn in New York
> ...


In neretto quelli che ho visto.
Aggiungerei un meraviglioso film anni 80 con la Streep e De Niro: Innamorarsi. Struggente veramente
Poi mi vedrei pure un film del 2006 Il Velo Dipinto, col grande Ed Norton, ambientato agli inizi del 800 tra Inghilterra ed Asia. Tristissimo.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un fuoco di paglia.....dovevamo baciarci e non si è visto
> Uomini.....promettono promettono e poi spariscono




nemmeno una palpatina?

che stronzo...








e poi si vantano in giù in su......


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> In neretto quelli che ho visto.
> Aggiungerei un meraviglioso film anni 80 con la Streep e De Niro: *Innamorarsi*. Struggente veramente
> Poi mi vedrei pure un film del 2006 *Il Velo Dipinto*, col grande Ed Norton, ambientato agli inizi del 800 tra Inghilterra ed Asia. Tristissimo.



Come ho potuto dimenticarli....
Strepitosi entrambi
Innamorarsi appena rivisto:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *nemmeno una palpatina?
> 
> *che stronzo...
> 
> ...



Niente.......non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta...Qui promettono numeri da circo e poi spariscono (vedi Oscuro)


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente.......non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta...Qui promettono numeri da circo e poi spariscono (vedi Oscuro)



napalm?


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> napalm?


Ecco ti ringrazio,io qui dentro rischi continuamente,da te,da perplesso,da free....devo fare attenzione:rotfl:!


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> napalm?



è finito credo.....
sono sopravvissuti


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ti ringrazio,io qui dentro rischi continuamente,da te,da perplesso,da free....devo fare attenzione:rotfl:!


Mi ha commosso molto il film:IO E MARLEY,quel cane era spendido.....!


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ha commosso molto il film:IO E MARLEY,quel cane era spendido.....!


si...ho letto anche il libro..

vedi Hachiko se ti capita...


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ti ringrazio,io qui dentro rischi continuamente,da te,da perplesso,da free....devo fare attenzione:rotfl:!



da me non rischi proprio nulla:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> si...ho letto anche il libro..
> 
> vedi Hachiko se ti capita...


Visto,quello con Richiard girl giusto?Stupendo!


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Visto,quello con Richiard girl giusto?Stupendo!


Richiard girl...è volutamente errato...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ti ringrazio,io qui dentro rischi continuamente,da te,da perplesso,da free....devo fare attenzione:rotfl:!


Annuccia?????
Visto come si spaventano subito......




Va bè torno ai film romantici


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa tu. Mai andato a puttane in vita mia, comunque.


io ci ho già pensato.  quella della puttana è comunque un'esperienza di vita da fare. Triste, avvilente, ma pur sempre un'esperienza. una volta l'ho fatto, tanti anni fa, mai più tornato. è come vedere un film porno, per restare in tema.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Annuccia?????
> *Visto come si spaventano subito......
> 
> 
> ...




mai avuto dubbi farfy

mai avuti


:blu:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Annuccia?????
> Visto come si spaventano subito......
> 
> 
> ...


No,io non mi spavento,e che vorrei avere un motivo valido per rischiare così tanto....gia rischio di mio...


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

a me piacciono tanto i film diretti da Zhang Yimou, comunque del genere, tipo la foresta dei pugnali volanti oppure lanterne rosse ed altri. musiche, scene, costumi, mi piacciono, cinematograficamente non so se valgono ma.....



dimenticavo, la tigre e il dragone, bellissimo.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Visto,quello con Richiard girl giusto?Stupendo!



esatto! quello con Riccardo giro


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io non mi spavento,e che* vorrei avere un motivo valido per rischiare così tanto*....gia rischio di mio...



Il  fatto che tu abbia questo dubbio mi rattrista


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu abbia questo dubbio mi rattrista


Stava a voi togliermeli.....solo promesse.....:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stava a voi togliermeli.....solo promesse.....:rotfl:



farfy...
sono anche bravi a girare la frittata.....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stava a voi togliermeli.....solo promesse.....:rotfl:



Adesso non per puntualizzare ma io mi sono ammalata per tutto il freddo che ho preso ad aspettarti in riva al lago


allora, chi dei due non mantiene le promesse, adesso???????


----------



## lunaiena (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Da terra terra a Filmografia. Insomma da Spam a topic serio.
> 
> io di film non ne capisco nulla ma me li guardo quasi tutti. I miei film preferiti, cioè quelli che ogni tanto ho voglia di rivedere a tutti i costi sono:
> 
> ...


Tranne tutti "il signore degli anelli" ...
Il resto è piaciuto anche a me ...
quelli dei super eroi mi piacciono un sacco...
Wolverine 

E l'ultimo :
the avenger

poi mi è piaciuto anche molto 
Sin city...


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Ragazzi*



Annuccia ha detto:


> farfy...
> sono anche bravi a girare la frittata.....


Ragazzi consigliuerei a tutt:MAN OF HONOR!Un robert de niro da pippa a due mani,adoro quel film!


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso non per puntualizzare ma io mi sono ammalata per tutto il freddo che ho preso ad aspettarti in riva al lago
> 
> 
> allora, chi dei due non mantiene le promesse, adesso???????


Tu non mi dici quale lago....:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso non per puntualizzare ma io mi sono ammalata per tutto il freddo che ho preso ad aspettarti in riva al lago
> 
> 
> allora, chi dei due non mantiene le promesse, adesso???????



oscuro, ma che cazzo combini?
anche tu però, farfy, potevi accendere dei pneumatici, ti tenevi al calduccio e ti si vedeva anche da lontano, anche in presenza di nebbia


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> oscuro, ma che cazzo combini?
> anche tu però, farfy, potevi accendere dei pneumatici, ti tenevi al calduccio e ti si vedeva anche da lontano, anche in presenza di nebbia


Ti è rimasta impressa la mia uscita su barbie?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti è rimasta impressa la mia uscita su barbie?:rotfl:



si. hai letto? 

ancora nessun commento da Ultimo. aspetto qualche sua minchiata.


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> si. hai letto?
> 
> ancora nessun commento da Ultimo. aspetto qualche sua minchiata.


Che deve commentare?è la verità!


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che deve commentare?è la verità!


appunto, adesso lo sanno tutti, e poi, la verità fa male.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> oscuro, ma che cazzo combini?
> anche tu però, farfy, potevi accendere dei pneumatici, ti tenevi al calduccio e ti si vedeva anche da lontano, anche in presenza di nebbia


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2013)

il corvo è un bel film d'amore secondo me, lui che torna con gli occhi dell'uccellaccio e l'aiuto della bambina per ammazzare tutti:inlove:
vabbè, un po' tamarro


----------



## lunaiena (11 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il corvo è un bel film d'amore secondo me, lui che torna con gli occhi dell'uccellaccio e l'aiuto della bambina per ammazzare tutti:inlove:
> vabbè, un po' tamarro



A me è piaciuto anche molto...
Ma io so tamarra


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

come per i libri , un genere che non sopporto è quello romantico.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tranne tutti "il signore degli anelli" ...
> Il resto è piaciuto anche a me ...
> quelli dei super eroi mi piacciono un sacco...
> Wolverine
> ...


Invece a me SinCity non mi è piaciuto nemmeno un po'. Ma non adoravo nemmeno il fumetto. :smile:

the avenger.... devo andarmi a prenere il DVD perchè devo rivederlo almeno 30 volte di fila 



Minerva ha detto:


> come per i libri , un genere che non sopporto è quello romantico.


Fantasy tutta la vita!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> C'era un tempo in cui mi sorbivo per tutta l'estate lo zio tibia picture show (qualcuno se lo ricorda?) e dopo aver visto tutta la cinematografia horror esistente ci ho fatto il callo, anche se negli ultimi anni solo the ring m'ha dato un po' da pensare e ho buttato via il vhs, tanto era rotto...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval:
Grande lo zio tibia....
Guarda come lo so imitare bene...in questo video...

[video=youtube;X0aPMfwul7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0aPMfwul7s[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Invece a me SinCity non mi è piaciuto nemmeno un po'. Ma non adoravo nemmeno il fumetto. :smile:
> 
> the avenger.... devo andarmi a prenere il DVD perchè devo rivederlo almeno 30 volte di fila





per capirlo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> per capirlo?


di la c'è joey che ti aspetta...

:blu:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> di la c'è joey che ti aspetta...
> 
> :blu:



Dai su è abbastanza scorrevole ...
poi la Vedova nera è figa da paura...
E thor lo hanno fatto un pò troppo debole....:smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Gennaio 2013)

e quanto sarà bello vedere thanos nel secondo? 
la scena finale mi ha esaltata.
:smile:

cioè:
​


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai su è abbastanza scorrevole ...
> poi la Vedova nera è figa da paura...
> E thor lo hanno fatto un pò troppo debole....:smile:


visto che non c'è Joey in giro...

:culo:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

state ancora davanti alla tv?


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> state ancora davanti alla tv?



con cosa hai pranzato oggi?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> visto che non c'è Joey in giro...
> 
> :culo:




Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> con cosa hai pranzato oggi?



oggi non avevo voglia di prepararmi nulla....

mio marito non tornava per pranzo e allora ho comprato al panificio una focaccina bianca o piazza bianca...a casa l'ho farcita di philadelphia e me la sono pappata....

buona.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai su è abbastanza scorrevole ...
> poi la Vedova nera è figa da paura...
> E thor lo hanno fatto un pò troppo debole....:smile:


E' Hulk forte, non Thor debole.


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi non avevo voglia di prepararmi nulla....
> 
> mio marito non tornava per pranzo e allora ho comprato al panificio una focaccina bianca o piazza bianca...a casa l'ho farcita di philadelphia e me la sono pappata....
> 
> buona.



che tristezza, almeno avresti dovuto aggiungere del crudo o meglio dello speck, ma contenta tu.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> che tristezza, almeno avresti dovuto aggiungere del crudo o meglio dello speck, ma contenta tu.


a me la pizza bianca piace un sacco....
me la mangerei anche senza nulla...


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> che tristezza, almeno avresti dovuto aggiungere del crudo o meglio dello speck, ma contenta tu.


era così che immaginavi il tt? un covo di cinefili?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me la pizza bianca piace un sacco....
> me la mangerei anche senza nulla...


I maiali ti ringraziano di non averla pensata come Lui. :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I maiali ti ringraziano di non averla pensata come Lui. :smile:



beh occhi...lo speck e il crudo non mi appassionano..
ma la mortadella e il cotto si...

semplicemente non ne avevo voglia oggi....

ma li mangio..............


















































sei ancora vivo?
tutto bene?
respiri ancora?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> I maiali ti ringraziano di non averla pensata come Lui. :smile:


Buoni, loro. In un sacco di modi.


----------



## devastata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Io in pizzeria solo 'bianca' con rucola e grana!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei ancora vivo?
> tutto bene?
> respiri ancora?


io si. loro no.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io si. loro no.



lo sapevi che con il maiale si fanno anche le setole dello spazzolino da denti?









non mi dire che usi spazzolini da denti buiologivi...(ammesso che esistano non so)


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> era così che immaginavi il tt? un covo di cinefili?


NO. non pensavo che finisse così. anche questa è cultura, avrei dovuto aggiungerla nelle note iniziali, sarà poi il turno della musica, ma di qual cosa si deve pur parlare. 
come vedi io, MEMBRO fondatore, mi dissocio da certe discussioni, anche perchè, come sempre non capirei e poco avrei da dire in merito, ed inoltre incorerrei, se così non facessi, in una conseguente perdita del titolo.  

li lascio disquisire. O mio dio, cosa mi sta succedendo?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io in pizzeria solo 'bianca' con rucola e grana!


quella di cui parlo non è la pizza..ma la focaccina bianca...anche se noi la chiamiamo pizzetta bianca...
è più spessa,morbidissima(se la sanno fare bene, perchè ho avuto modo di mangiare veri e prorpio mattoni da qualche parte)

la tagli in due e la farcisci,e ottima anche senza nulla...


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo sapevi che con il maiale si fanno anche le setole dello spazzolino da denti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è anche chi utilizza perte delle budella per farci dei preservativi naturali. é proprio vero che dal porco non si butta via niente.

hai mai mangiato la gelatina? buona.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Heilà!! manco un poco e noto che il treddino è svolazzato....... Novità all'orizzonte? J and Bì è ancora vivissimo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo sapevi che con il maiale si fanno anche le setole dello spazzolino da denti?
> 
> 
> non mi dire che usi spazzolini da denti buiologivi...(ammesso che esistano non so)


non te lo dico...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non te lo dico...



non lo sapevi eh?...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

in questo treddddd
si può scrivere tutto?


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Heilà!! manco un poco e noto che il treddino è svolazzato....... Novità all'orizzonte? J and Bì è ancora vivissimo?







non è coerente, partecipa, ora scassa la minchia al micio.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in questo treddddd
> si può scrivere tutto?



Tutto.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non è coerente, partecipa, ora scassa la minchia al micio.



Quale micio? conosco due mici, uno è Occhi l'altro Lothar.


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in questo treddddd
> si può scrivere tutto?







sssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii: non hai letto la pagina iniziale, le norme, ma tanto tu eri parte attiva già dall'idea.


puoi dire ciò che più ti aggrada.      



maria, mi stanno venendo in mente paLOre difficili.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> c'è anche chi utilizza *perte delle budella per farci dei preservativi natu*rali. é proprio vero che dal porco non si butta via niente.
> 
> hai mai mangiato la gelatina? buona.


ossignur.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non lo sapevi eh?...


convinta te 



lui ha detto:


> non è coerente, partecipa, ora scassa la minchia al micio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

perle di saggezza!


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quale micio? conosco due mici, uno è Occhi l'altro Lothar.


il bianco. 

Ha detto Piero Angela che i gatti bianchi siano solamente di sesso femminile.




speriamo che minerva non si accorga.


ma tanto, tt siamo e tt restiamo.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii: non hai letto la pagina iniziale, le norme, ma tanto tu eri parte attiva già dall'idea.
> 
> 
> puoi dire ciò che più ti aggrada.
> ...


Ma un altro.....

Ma un'amore.... 

Ma cutugno canta l'itagliano?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ossignur.


Si. Probabilmente qualcosina forse in Egitto tremila anni fa ed adesso in Sicilia.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Probabilmente qualcosina forse in Egitto tremila anni fa ed adesso in Sicilia.


In sicilia si usa budello vero per la sasizza ed i sasizzoni, conosci sasizza e sasizzoni ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Probabilmente qualcosina forse in Egitto tremila anni fa ed adesso in Sicilia.


ma in fondo lo legano con lo spago? perchè altrimenti se ne ricava uno solo, eh? come lo stuzzicadenti di Tognazzi.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

visto che si può parlar di tutto...

ieri la mia adorata alice ha incontrato la sua anima gemella.....
finalmente l'ho trovato...
minchia è stata un'impresa...
ma l'altro giorno mentre ero in macchina vedo un tizio passeggiare con il cane uguale al mio..trorno indietro....
lo fermo e chiedo (senza mancoo presentarmi, senza dire ciao):è maschio?..sguardo strano ed io:il cane, parlo del cane ovviamente...
si...e poi mi sono fermata e preso accordi...
ieri si sono incontrati...
sono contenta DIVENTO NONNA


(MIA MADRE AL TELEFONO C'è RIMASTA MALE..PERCHè QUANDO LE DISSI :HO UNA SPLENDIDA NOTIZIA, lei ha creduto fossi incinta...per quanto ero eccitata e gasata)


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

*vedi oscuro*

chi fa fari, parlasti do riavulu e spuntarunu li corna!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> il bianco.
> 
> Ha detto Piero Angela che i gatti bianchi siano solamente di sesso femminile.
> 
> ...



Gli dici a Piero Angela che è un coglione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> visto che si può parlar di tutto...
> 
> ieri la mia adorata alice ha incontrato la sua anima gemella.....
> finalmente l'ho trovato...
> ...


che cane hai?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma in fondo lo legano con lo spago? perchè altrimenti se ne ricava uno solo, eh? come lo stuzzicadenti di Tognazzi.



Qualche giorno fa in carnezzeria , la dove si compra la carne cioè, la carnezzeria quindi, la salsiccia usciva non compressa, ed il carnezziere, cioè quello che taglia la carne in carnezzeria, pigliava il nodo di salsiccia non compresso, lo comprimeva e poi legava. Il seguito lo dico dopo, premetto che il carnezziere che lavora in carnezzeria è gay.


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia*

quindi hai assistito al coito. m'immagino, eri  eccitata come davanti ad un film porno? Hanno anche consumato oral e anal?

sarà stato uno spettacolo, alla fine il cosidetto nodo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quindi hai assistito al coito. m'immagino eccitata come davanti ad un film porno? Hanno anche consumato oral e anal?
> 
> sarà stato uno spettacolo, alla fine il cosidetto nodo.


mangiato pesante? (cit.)


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mangiato pesante? (cit.)


scusa io non cabire, io barlare boco lingua italia.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che cane hai?








pechinese.......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quindi hai assistito al coito. m'immagino, eri eccitata come davanti ad un film porno? Hanno anche consumato oral e anal?
> 
> sarà stato uno spettacolo, alla fine il cosidetto nodo.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> View attachment 6236
> 
> 
> 
> pechinese.......


minchia è bravo, fa il morto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchia è bravo, fa il morto.


macchè morto. Stava a smorza-candela.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> macchè morto. Stava a smorza-candela.


quella è la posizione:"fammi le coccole"


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quindi hai assistito al coito. m'immagino, eri  eccitata come davanti ad un film porno? Hanno anche consumato oral e anal?
> 
> sarà stato uno spettacolo, alla fine il cosidetto nodo.



si sono solo incontrati....lei non è ancora in calore quindi..niente film porno come dici tu....


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si sono solo incontrati....lei non è ancora in calore quindi..niente film porno come dici tu....




ma scusa, hai detto che sei diventata nonna, qualcuna avrà dovuto consumare.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma scusa, hai detto che sei diventata nonna, qualcuna avrà dovuto consumare.



che divento nonna...si se tutto va bene...
beh il mio è stato eccesso di zelo...
probabilmente si lio diventerò...

stiamo aspettando che i giorni giusti arrivino e li molto probabilmente accadrà....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quella è la posizione:"fammi le coccole"


li vendi i cuccioli?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> li vendi i cuccioli?


uno lo tengo, uno lo do al padrone del maschio....
credo comunque che non ne faccia molti  due o tre...

se ne fa tre il terzo è promesso a mia madre..


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> uno lo tengo, uno lo do al padrone del maschio....
> credo comunque che non ne faccia molti due o tre...
> 
> se ne fa tre il terzo è promesso a mia madre..


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


ne vuoi uno?...


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

abbaimo un nuovo iscritto a tadiex, SPARTACUS: chi è, cosa vorrà?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> abbaimo un nuovo iscritto a tadiex, SPARTACUS: chi è, cosa vorrà?


utente-gigolò mi par di aver letto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ne vuoi uno?...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFì


----------



## Annuccia (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFì



il problema è come te lo spedisco?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> abbaimo un nuovo iscritto a tadiex, SPARTACUS: chi è, cosa vorrà?


Se non sbaglio sparatacus si è registrato qualche mese fa, e sempre se non sbaglio è un amico reale di Tebe.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il problema è come te lo spedisco?


ne fai dei salamini e lo mandi in una busta...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il problema è come te lo spedisco?


Me lo vengo a prendere. Con l'occasione mi faccio una settimanina di ferie


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il problema è come te lo spedisco?


con il corriere, non scherzo, a me è arrivato un cane da pisa in aereo, sono andato a ritirarlo in aeroporto come fosse un pacco, nel suo trasportino certo, ma come un pacco.


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Me lo vengo a prendere. Con l'occasione mi faccio una settimanina di ferie


vuoi impiantarti una settimana a casa di annuccia e sfruttare la sua amicia con la scusa del cane. é ignobile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio sparatacus si è registrato qualche mese fa, e sempre se non sbaglio è un amico reale di Tebe.



Man??? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

*da non credere.*

*Cani arrostiti serviti sui vassoi o appesi alla griglia interi, nei mercati*. Un’immagine scioccante, impensabile per noi occidentali che lottiamo contro il randagismo e consideriamo (ahimè non tutti) una "vittoria" la liberazione dei beagle del canile lager di Green Hill. Per gli orientali invece non è così. Anzi rappresenta una tradizione e un boccone prelibato. Ad Hanoi, la capitale del Vietnam, le persone esultano quando vedono arrivare la carne di cane: intero, oppure solo la testa, della quale il boccone prelibato sono le orecchie.​Il *commercio di cani da macellazione *è un fenomeno legale anche in Cina e in Thailandia, dove questo commercio è gestito dalla mafia e nei ristoranti finiscono cani rubati o cani randagi trafficati illegalmente nel sud est asiatico, tra la Thailandia e il Vietnam. Ma non è solo il "giro mafioso" a far infuriare gli animalisti a livello mondiale. Nella lista nera vi è anche la brutalità della macellazione. Il cane viene portato al macellaio irrigidito, posto sul dorso con le quattro zampe in aria, a tal punto il macellaio affonda la sua mannaia per praticare uno squarcio lungo il ventre e tirare fuori tutte le interiora. Prima però sul cane è stata passata dell’acqua bollente per poter levare via tutto il pelo.Il *cane così “pulito” potrà essere posto in una vasca piena di ghiaccio pronto alla vendita e pronto ad essere consumato* in uno dei tanti ristoranti thilandesi. Se il cuore della Thailandia è molto discreto e il commercio celato, il villaggio di Ta Rea l’opposto, è noto proprio per le attività di commercio di carne canine ed è un punto di riferimento per il sud est asiatico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> vuoi impiantarti una settimana a casa di annuccia e sfruttare la sua a*micia* con la scusa del *cane*. é ignobile.


bevuto pure, eh? Ho preso l'altro giorno del Nero d'Avola che non era niente male, a proposito.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Man??? :rotfl:



 Naaah!! gay.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *Cani arrostiti serviti sui vassoi o appesi alla griglia interi, nei mercati*. Un’immagine scioccante, impensabile per noi occidentali che lottiamo contro il randagismo e consideriamo (ahimè non tutti) una "vittoria" la liberazione dei beagle del canile lager di Green Hill. Per gli orientali invece non è così. Anzi rappresenta una tradizione e un boccone prelibato. Ad Hanoi, la capitale del Vietnam, le persone esultano quando vedono arrivare la carne di cane: intero, oppure solo la testa, della quale il boccone prelibato sono le orecchie.​Il *commercio di cani da macellazione *è un fenomeno legale anche in Cina e in Thailandia, dove questo commercio è gestito dalla mafia e nei ristoranti finiscono cani rubati o cani randagi trafficati illegalmente nel sud est asiatico, tra la Thailandia e il Vietnam. Ma non è solo il "giro mafioso" a far infuriare gli animalisti a livello mondiale. Nella lista nera vi è anche la brutalità della macellazione. Il cane viene portato al macellaio irrigidito, posto sul dorso con le quattro zampe in aria, a tal punto il macellaio affonda la sua mannaia per praticare uno squarcio lungo il ventre e tirare fuori tutte le interiora. Prima però sul cane è stata passata dell’acqua bollente per poter levare via tutto il pelo.Il *cane così “pulito” potrà essere posto in una vasca piena di ghiaccio pronto alla vendita e pronto ad essere consumato* in uno dei tanti ristoranti thilandesi. Se il cuore della Thailandia è molto discreto e il commercio celato, il villaggio di Ta Rea l’opposto, è noto proprio per le attività di commercio di carne canine ed è un punto di riferimento per il sud est asiatico.
> ​


che cosa barbara .
indegna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Gennaio 2013)

Buonasera a tutti.

tanto per citare joey blow: voi di pizza non ne capite un cazzo di niente di nulla


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa barbara .
> indegna


per noi lo è di certo, per loro è abitudine. sono usi e costumi di un popolo. 

lo stesso potrebbe dire di noi un indiano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Gennaio 2013)

e le foto di quei poveri cani non c'era modo di rimpicciolirle perchè potessero essere visionate a discrezione?

grazie per provvedere, gentile Lui


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> per noi lo è di certo, per loro è abitudine. sono usi e costumi di un popolo.
> 
> lo stesso potrebbe dire di noi un indiano.


non me ne frega niente.
è un orrore per me, certo


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> 
> tanto per citare joey blow: voi di pizza non ne capite un cazzo di niente di nulla



Non ho letto i discorsi, ma l'unica vera pizza è quella semplice, la margherita o eventualmente la napoli, tutte le altre non sono pizze. E' il sapore della pasta pizza che deve sentirsi, la croccantezza, il sapore di latte che soltanto chi la impasta con il latte percepisce il dolciastro ed il salato. E soprattutto e non ultimo nella semplicità delle due pizze sopra citate si nota la giusta lievitazione data.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e le foto di quei poveri cani non c'era modo di rimpicciolirle perchè potessero essere visionate a discrezione?
> 
> grazie per provvedere, gentile Lui


Concordo, sono rimasto senza parole e non sapevo che scrivere, quindi concordo.


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e le foto di quei poveri cani non c'era modo di rimpicciolirle perchè potessero essere visionate a discrezione?
> 
> grazie per provvedere, gentile Lui


sinceramente non so come fare, le tolgo, controvoglia, sono crude, vero, reali.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sinceramente non so come fare, le tolgo, controvoglia, sono crude, vero,* reali*.


la morte è realissima ma non per questo postare cadaveri serve a qualcosa


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la morte è realissima ma non per questo postare cadaveri serve a qualcosa


ma quella non è morte, è barbarie, porta alla morte, cosa ben diversa.


comunque le ho tolte. immaginavo che qualcuno non approvasse.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *Cani arrostiti serviti sui vassoi o appesi alla griglia interi, nei mercati*. Un’immagine scioccante, impensabile per noi occidentali che lottiamo contro il randagismo e consideriamo (ahimè non tutti) una "vittoria" la liberazione dei beagle del canile lager di Green Hill. Per gli orientali invece non è così. Anzi rappresenta una tradizione e un boccone prelibato. Ad Hanoi, la capitale del Vietnam, le persone esultano quando vedono arrivare la carne di cane: intero, oppure solo la testa, della quale il boccone prelibato sono le orecchie.Il *commercio di cani da macellazione *è un fenomeno legale anche in Cina e in Thailandia, dove questo commercio è gestito dalla mafia e nei ristoranti finiscono cani rubati o cani randagi trafficati illegalmente nel sud est asiatico, tra la Thailandia e il Vietnam. Ma non è solo il "giro mafioso" a far infuriare gli animalisti a livello mondiale. Nella lista nera vi è anche la brutalità della macellazione. Il cane viene portato al macellaio irrigidito, posto sul dorso con le quattro zampe in aria, a tal punto il macellaio affonda la sua mannaia per praticare uno squarcio lungo il ventre e tirare fuori tutte le interiora. Prima però sul cane è stata passata dell’acqua bollente per poter levare via tutto il pelo.Il *cane così “pulito” potrà essere posto in una vasca piena di ghiaccio pronto alla vendita e pronto ad essere consumato* in uno dei tanti ristoranti thilandesi. Se il cuore della Thailandia è molto discreto e il commercio celato, il villaggio di Ta Rea l’opposto, è noto proprio per le attività di commercio di carne canine ed è un punto di riferimento per il sud est asiatico.


perché altri animali sono più degni di essere mangiati?
Poi che differenza fa uccidere un animale per essre mangiato farne degli stivali o farne una pelliccia...
Il procione viene scuoiato vivo per fare un'imitazione degli Huggs...
E molti altri animali vengono uccisi barbaramente per essre indossati ...
quindi per dire non mi sconvolge più di tanto cibarsi di un cane quanto allo stesso livello ci metto un maiale...
Sempre carne è!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perché altri animali sono più degni di essere mangiati?
> Poi che differenza fa uccidere un animale per essre mangiato farne degli stivali o farne una pelliccia...
> Il procione viene scuoiato vivo per fare un'imitazione degli Huggs...
> E molti altri animali vengono uccisi barbaramente per essre indossati ...
> ...


Eh no casso...
Il maiale ha un sapore UNICO...

Più maiali per tutti...


----------



## Gian (13 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> qui si potrà parlare di tutto, tranne che di politica, cultura, arte, insomma di tutto ciò che non esuli dalla terra.
> non sono ammessi neanche discorsi su argomenti inenerti il sito.
> ecco, io le mie 4 minchiate le ho dette, ora tocca a voi.


prima di parlare di politica, mi taglio la lingua e mi mozzo le cinque dita. :up:

allora caspiterina, dovete darmi dei ragguagli.
Come si corteggia una donna.
Avete letto bene.
Come si corteggia una donna che si conosce pochissimo.

non svaccate il thread altrimenti sparo a sale !
:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> prima di parlare di politica, mi taglio la lingua e mi mozzo le cinque dita. :up:
> 
> allora caspiterina, dovete darmi dei ragguagli.
> Come si corteggia una donna.
> ...



 Io dita ne ho undici, tu cinque? 


La donna non si corteggia, si prende si sbatte al muro le si calano gli slip ( se li ha) e...... E tutto questo senza sale, nel senso di sconto.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io dita ne ho undici, tu cinque?
> 
> 
> La donna non si corteggia, si prende si sbatte al muro le si calano gli slip ( se li ha) e...... E tutto questo senza sale, nel senso di sconto.


sei un animale. ma come si fa, certe volte non riesco a leggerti, sei di un poco romantico unico, è come se avessi rabbia dentro e non sapessi cosa farne. 
non ti capisco, *sbattere la donna al muro, è di una violenza unica.


































































*non era meglio a quattro piedi per terra?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei un animale. ma come si fa, certe volte non riesco a leggerti, sei di un poco romantico unico, è come se avessi rabbia dentro e non sapessi cosa farne.
> non ti capisco, *sbattere la donna al muro, è di una violenza unica.
> 
> 
> ...



Bhe.... direi che oltre questi due modi che condivido, ne aggiungerei altri,  quali ? uhmm.... :smile: Pigghiala e ci rici amò! beep beepp beeppp insomma compà meglio il beep altrimenti i fimmini ca ci su cà ni fannu a cutulietta, ma secunnu mia ci piacissi puru!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *Cani arrostiti serviti sui vassoi o appesi alla griglia interi, nei mercati*. Un’immagine scioccante, impensabile per noi occidentali che lottiamo contro il randagismo e consideriamo (ahimè non tutti) una "vittoria" la liberazione dei beagle del canile lager di Green Hill. Per gli orientali invece non è così. Anzi rappresenta una tradizione e un boccone prelibato. Ad Hanoi, la capitale del Vietnam, le persone esultano quando vedono arrivare la carne di cane: intero, oppure solo la testa, della quale il boccone prelibato sono le orecchie.Il *commercio di cani da macellazione *è un fenomeno legale anche in Cina e in Thailandia, dove questo commercio è gestito dalla mafia e nei ristoranti finiscono cani rubati o cani randagi trafficati illegalmente nel sud est asiatico, tra la Thailandia e il Vietnam. Ma non è solo il "giro mafioso" a far infuriare gli animalisti a livello mondiale. Nella lista nera vi è anche la brutalità della macellazione. Il cane viene portato al macellaio irrigidito, posto sul dorso con le quattro zampe in aria, a tal punto il macellaio affonda la sua mannaia per praticare uno squarcio lungo il ventre e tirare fuori tutte le interiora. Prima però sul cane è stata passata dell’acqua bollente per poter levare via tutto il pelo.Il *cane così “pulito” potrà essere posto in una vasca piena di ghiaccio pronto alla vendita e pronto ad essere consumato* in uno dei tanti ristoranti thilandesi. Se il cuore della Thailandia è molto discreto e il commercio celato, il villaggio di Ta Rea l’opposto, è noto proprio per le attività di commercio di carne canine ed è un punto di riferimento per il sud est asiatico.


:incazzato:

Perchè dovrebbe essere così scandaloso?? perchè se tutto ciò, ed anche peggio, viene fatto ad un maialino, ad un agnellino, ad un vitello, non frega un cazzo a nessuno ma poi se qualcuno, in altre civiltà, si mangia un cane allora diventa una barbaria? diventa incredibile? inacettabile. 

La carne è carne. 

Trovo gli onnivori un tantino ipocriti. Urlano allo scandalo se in altri paese si mangiano un cane o un gatto e poi se vanno tranquilli al supermercato a comprarsi pezzi di altri animali. E magari mentre al telegiornale fanno vedere un piatto a base di carne di cane stanno masticando un pezzo di mucca. Scandalo! ...

prevedo un po' di rossi.... :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe.... direi che oltre questi due modi che condivido, ne aggiungerei altri, quali ? uhmm.... :smile: Pigghiala e ci rici amò! beep beepp beeppp insomma compà meglio il beep altrimenti i fimmini ca ci su cà ni fannu a cutulietta, ma secunnu mia ci piacissi puru!


a volte usi un linguaggio astruso, ti piace questa parola, ASTRUSO, l'ho trovata ieri per caso. è diversa da  A STRUNZU, però ha qualcosa in comune.


per restare IN, tu pensi che se ad una donna gli chiedi, prima di chiabeep, di farti un bel pobeep, le donnine che sono qua si incazzano? è questo che volevi dire, ASTRUSO?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> Perchè dovrebbe essere così scandaloso?? perchè se tutto ciò, ed anche peggio, viene fatto ad un maialino, ad un agnellino, ad un vitello, non frega un cazzo a nessuno ma poi se qualcuno, in altre civiltà, si mangia un cane allora diventa una barbaria? diventa incredibile? inacettabile.
> 
> ...


In effetti hai ragione.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

*occhietti*

qui da noi si mangiano i gatti.   occhio!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> Perchè dovrebbe essere così scandaloso?? perchè se tutto ciò, ed anche peggio, viene fatto ad un maialino, ad un agnellino, ad un vitello, non frega un cazzo a nessuno ma poi se qualcuno, in altre civiltà, si mangia un cane allora diventa una barbaria? diventa incredibile? inacettabile.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti è principalmente un problema d'affezione. Uno si potrebbe affezionare a qualsivoglia animale da carne o quasi, diciamo, solo che noialtri esseri umani, per lo più, come animali da affezione abbiamo appunto cani e gatti.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a volte usi un linguaggio astruso, ti piace questa parola, ASTRUSO, l'ho trovata ieri per caso. è diversa da  A STRUNZU, però ha qualcosa in comune.
> 
> 
> per restare IN, tu pensi che se ad una donna gli chiedi, prima di chiabeep, di farti un bel pobeep, le donnine che sono qua si incazzano? è questo che volevi dire, ASTRUSO?


 ma lo sai che in quanto ad astrusità mi fai buona compagnia? 


Per restare IN, minchia hai indovinato il mio pensiero!! priciso priciso! ma come hai fatto?  STRUNZU! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti è principalmente un problema d'affezione. Uno si potrebbe affezionare a qualsivoglia animale da carne o quasi, diciamo, solo che noialtri esseri umani, per lo più, come animali da affezione abbiamo appunto cani e gatti.



Non è affezzione, ma cultura dei vari popoli, e ciò non toglie nulla al giusto commento di OcchiVerdi. Ma che ci vuole a dire OcchiVerdi hai ragione! 

E che minchia va!


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è affezzione, ma cultura dei vari popoli, e ciò non toglie nulla al giusto commento di OcchiVerdi. Ma che ci vuole a dire OcchiVerdi hai ragione!
> 
> E che minchia va!


non iniziamo a fare polemica.



mia nipote ha a casa un coniglio, carino, bianco e nero. Le ho chiesto quando lo facciamo al forno con le patate, s'è messa a piangere. ma perchè, non capisco, non è ne cane ne gatto, è un coniglio!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> . Ma che ci vuole a dire OcchiVerdi hai ragione!


non ce la può fare 



Ultimo ha detto:


> E che minchia va!


grazie ma non dirlo in giro :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

*occhi*

ma tu sei vegetariano, vegano, o altre stronzate simili?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non iniziamo a fare polemica.
> 
> 
> 
> mia nipote ha a casa un coniglio, carino, bianco e nero. Le ho chiesto quando lo facciamo al forno con le patate, s'è messa a piangere. ma perchè, non capisco, non è ne cane ne gatto, è un coniglio!



Bhe è una bambina, prova a dire ad una bambina mentre mangia un qualsiasi animale, che quell'animale è preciso preciso a quello rappresentato nel cartone. 

Non è affezione è cultura, cultura che si ha nelle varie etnie, presi etnie da un nick del forum non dico quale nick però.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è affezzione, ma cultura dei vari popoli, e ciò non toglie nulla al giusto commento di OcchiVerdi. Ma che ci vuole a dire OcchiVerdi hai ragione!
> 
> E che minchia va!


Ma io non penso che abbia ragione, di per sè. Stavo giusto spiegando che per noi il discorso cane e gatto si riduce al fatto di considerarli animali da compagnia. Sono animali a cui ci si affeziona, non mi pare difficile. Poi, ovviamente, la cultura c'entra, ma non scordiamoci che fino a qualche decennio fa in alcune zone del nostro paese cani e gatti di consumavano tranquillamente, tanto per dire. E la cultura è quella, eh.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ce la può fare
> 
> 
> 
> grazie ma non dirlo in giro :rotfl:



:up: Diciamolo che... per certe cose siamo gemelli.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non penso che abbia ragione, di per sè. Stavo giusto spiegando che per noi il discorso cane e gatto si riduce al fatto di considerarli animali da compagnia. Sono animali a cui ci si affeziona, non mi pare difficile. Poi, ovviamente, la cultura c'entra, ma non scordiamoci che fino a qualche decennio fa in alcune zone del nostro paese cani e gatti di consumavano tranquillamente, tanto per dire. E la cultura è quella, eh.


Cumpà tu la puoi girare come vuoi, resta un'unica cultura alla fine. quella che abbiamo. Tu la tua io la mia. e meno male.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu sei vegetariano, vegano, o altre stronzate simili?


Di certo non è astruso come te. :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu sei vegetariano, vegano, o altre stronzate simili?


stronzate saranno le tue. :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Diciamolo che... per certe cose siamo gemelli.


:cincin:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> stronzate saranno le tue. :up:


Si dice ASTRUSO, non essere volgare. 

Vedi di aggiustare il blog, non riesco a scrivere nei commenti.  A meno che, anche tu non sia astruso e non voglia commenti. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> stronzate saranno le tue. :up:


si ma non hai ancora risposto.

cosa sei?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cumpà tu la puoi girare come vuoi, resta un'unica cultura alla fine. quella che abbiamo. Tu la tua io la mia. e meno male.


Eh, oddio.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, oddio.



Si scrive con una sola "d" , o volevi scrivere, Oddio?


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti è principalmente un problema d'affezione. Uno si potrebbe affezionare a qualsivoglia animale da carne o quasi, diciamo, solo che noialtri esseri umani, per lo più, come animali da affezione abbiamo appunto cani e gatti.



in effetti è un po' strano per quanto riguarda i cavalli, e gli asini, volendo


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è un po' strano per quanto riguarda i cavalli, e gli asini, volendo



Effettivamente io non ho cavalli, ne asini; quindi è cultura o affezione? 

Si capisce che non mangio ne cavalli ne asini, o lo scrivo?

Si capisce che non ho ne cavalli ne asini, o lo scrivo?


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente io non ho cavalli, ne asini; quindi è cultura o affezione?
> 
> Si capisce che non mangio ne cavalli ne asini, o lo scrivo?
> 
> Si capisce che non ho ne cavalli ne asini, o lo scrivo?



dicevo che cavalli e asini si tengono come animali domestici per fare sport di vario tipo (vabbè, gli asini meno, più che altro per affezione e tempo fa per andare in giro), il che genera una grande affezione, e tuttavia ce li troviamo squartati dal macellaio


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è un po' strano per quanto riguarda i cavalli, e gli asini, volendo


Vero.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dicevo che cavalli e asini si tengono come animali domestici per fare sport di vario tipo (vabbè, gli asini meno, più che altro per affezione e tempo fa per andare in giro), il che genera una grande affezione, e tuttavia ce li troviamo squartati dal macellaio


Si free avevo comunque capito o percepito, ma ho preso spunto per dare una stoccata a J and Bì, vusav'ècomprì ? :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> Perchè dovrebbe essere così scandaloso?? perchè se tutto ciò, ed anche peggio, viene fatto ad un maialino, ad un agnellino, ad un vitello, non frega un cazzo a nessuno ma poi se qualcuno, in altre civiltà, si mangia un cane allora diventa una barbaria? diventa incredibile? inacettabile.
> 
> ...



Non posso darti un verde ora, ma è come se :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dicevo che cavalli e asini si tengono come animali domestici per fare sport di vario tipo (vabbè, gli asini meno, più che altro per affezione e tempo fa per andare in giro), il che genera una grande affezione, e tuttavia ce li troviamo squartati dal macellaio


Ma sono di gran lunga meno diffusi, come animali da compagnia, di cani e gatti. E poi storicamente parlando il cavallo e soprattutto l'asino sono stati sempre animali sfruttatissimi fino all'osso.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> Perchè dovrebbe essere così scandaloso?? perchè se tutto ciò, ed anche peggio, viene fatto ad un maialino, ad un agnellino, ad un vitello, non frega un cazzo a nessuno ma poi se qualcuno, in altre civiltà, si mangia un cane allora diventa una barbaria? diventa incredibile? inacettabile.
> 
> ...


da parte mia non avrai mai né rossi, né verdi.
può essere ipocrisia, certo.o forse è la semplice abitudine al cibo in un certo modo
però sobbalzare di fronte ad immagini di cadaveri è normale , direi.di qualsiasi genere
poi diciamo pure che ogni giorno la gente muore in guerra ma prenderne atto visivamente è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non posso darti un verde ora, ma è come se :smile:


ben tornata


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ben tornata


grazie :smile:
latito un po', sono a tempi stretti


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

*trovate*

immediatamente Oscuro.


AnnaBlume, pensavamo ti fossi fatta ibernare. Ed invece sei tornata, qual buon vento. 
si parlava, più che altro sparlava, di te qualche giorno fa, si DISQUISIVA, (ULTIMO SEGNATI ANCHE QUESTA "DISQUISIRE") sul tuo culo, nel senso che ci si chiedeva: AnnaB. che tipo di culo avrà?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

comunque prima o poi lascerò la carne, me lo riprometto.
giorni fa leggevo una vecchia intervista di terzani che mi ha parecchio colpito


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono di gran lunga meno diffusi, come animali da compagnia, di cani e gatti. E poi storicamente parlando il cavallo e soprattutto l'asino sono stati sempre animali sfruttatissimi fino all'osso.



qua sono pittosto diffusi, è pieno di maneggi, conosco un pochino l'ambiente, e ho visto cavalli di 30 anni lasciati tranquilli al pascolo, perchè i proprietari non li fanno abbattere
anche il mio ex, che è da anni cavaliere e fa le gare di salto ostacoli, aveva un cavallo con problemi alla schiena che non poteva più saltare e alla fine lo ha regalato ad un centro dove fanno ippoterapia, per le passeggiate
certi mettono una capretta nel box per fargli compagnia, cose così


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> immediatamente Oscuro.
> 
> 
> AnnaBlume, pensavamo ti fossi fatta ibernare. Ed invece sei tornata, qual buon vento.
> si parlava, più che altro sparlava, di te qualche giorno fa, si DISQUISIVA, (ULTIMO SEGNATI ANCHE QUESTA "DISQUISIRE") sul tuo culo, nel senso che ci si chiedeva: AnnaB. che tipo di culo avrà?


Ho letto qua e là, sempre lusingata dell'attenzione riservatami. Ma con poco tempo da perdere


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho letto qua e là, sempre lusingata dell'attenzione riservatami. Ma con poco tempo da perdere


sul perdere mi trovi in disaccordo, ma sicuramente non ho capito: cioè secondo te stiamo perdendo tempo noi in queste menate o tu sei iperimpegnata come sempre e non hai tempo da dedicare alle menate?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sul perdere mi trovi in disaccordo, ma sicuramente non ho capito: cioè secondo te stiamo perdendo tempo noi in queste menate o tu sei iperimpegnata come sempre e non hai tempo da dedicare alle menate?


la seconda


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> qua sono pittosto diffusi, è pieno di maneggi, conosco un pochino l'ambiente, e ho visto cavalli di 30 anni lasciati tranquilli al pascolo, perchè i proprietari non li fanno abbattere
> anche il mio ex, che è da anni cavaliere e fa le gare di salto ostacoli, aveva un cavallo con problemi alla schiena che non poteva più saltare e alla fine lo ha regalato ad un centro dove fanno ippoterapia, per le passeggiate
> certi mettono una capretta nel box per fargli compagnia, cose così



Ma con tutto che i maneggi sono diffusi, cioè che l'uso del cavallo sia passato da dovere a piacere, sono ancora molto lontani dal numero di cani e gatti presenti nelle case della gente.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque prima o poi lascerò la carne, me lo riprometto.
> giorni fa leggevo una vecchia intervista di terzani che mi ha parecchio colpito



ma terzani, lo scrittore?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con tutto che i maneggi sono diffusi, cioè che l'uso del cavallo sia passato da dovere a piacere, sono ancora molto lontani dal numero di cani e gatti presenti nelle case della gente.



è anche una questione di "praticità".   te lo immagini un cavallo seduto accanto a te davanti al camino che ti chiede le carezze?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma terzani, lo scrittore?


tiziano


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con tutto che i maneggi sono diffusi, cioè che l'uso del cavallo sia passato da dovere a piacere, sono ancora molto lontani dal numero di cani e gatti presenti nelle case della gente.



certo
rimane il fatto che anche alcuni cavalieri mangino cavalli, il che è un po' strano, secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ci risiamo, alla giusta osservazione di Occhiverdi in tanti hanno espresso la loro, alcuni a parere mio esagerando, quale sarà la via di mezzo? Una dieta equilibrata con poca carne? quella necessaria magari alla sopravvivenza dell'organismo nei giusti equilibri che concernano proteine etc ?

Dico ma scrivere che Occhiverdi ha ragione no eh? 

E magari dopo, aprire un treddino dove si dice la propria variando il tema.

lui non dirmi che sono astruso eh.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci risiamo, alla giusta osservazione di Occhiverdi in tanti hanno espresso la loro, alcuni a parere mio esagerando, quale sarà la via di mezzo? Una dieta equilibrata con poca carne? quella necessaria magari alla sopravvivenza dell'organismo nei giusti equilibri che concernano proteine etc ?
> 
> Dico ma scrivere che Occhiverdi ha ragione no eh?
> 
> ...


poca carne può essere dieteticamente corretto ma non risolve un problema etico


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo
> rimane il fatto che anche alcuni cavalieri mangino cavalli, il che è un po' strano, secondo me


Ci sono cavalieri che li maltrattano. Che è peggio, secondo me.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poca carne può essere dieteticamente corretto ma non risolve un problema etico


Etico? mi spieghi che vuol dire per te problema etico nel contesto di quello che stiamo discutendo.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poca carne può essere dieteticamente corretto ma non risolve un problema etico



però comincerebbe a migliorare alcune cose
ad es., meno allevamenti significa più agricoltura e meno necessità di produrre mangimi per animali


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la seconda



:calcio: Il calcio soltanto se sono messo nel mazzo, altrimenti lo giriamo a lui.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci sono cavalieri che li maltrattano. Che è peggio, secondo me.



vero, visto anche quello, ad es. li riempiono di farmaci per le gare
la ketamina mi sembra che sia un prodotto per cavalli

ma è anche vero che alcuni proprietari maltrattano i loro cani


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però comincerebbe a migliorare alcune cose
> ad es., meno allevamenti significa più agricoltura e meno necessità di produrre mangimi per animali


in effetti sarebbe già un grande passo


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

queste filosofie strane dei vegetariani o vegani o altre, non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.
sono scelte, ma l'uomo si è sempre nutrito di carne. adesso scopriamo che anche un vitello ha un'anima è che non è giusto farlo a quarti. ma dai ragazzi, che poi non capisco perchè la carne no ed il pesce si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero, visto anche quello, ad es. li riempiono di farmaci per le gare
> la ketamina mi sembra che sia un prodotto per cavalli
> 
> ma è anche vero che alcuni proprietari maltrattano i loro cani


Ma non solo. Ci sono proprio specialità che condannano il cavallo a subire traumi permanenti... e questo secondo me è maltrattamento. E poi ci sono proprio le botte. Come per i cani, come dicevi giustamente tu. Ed è agghiacciante quando incontri un animale maltrattato che, invece di diventare aggressivo, come fanno alcuni... riesce solo ad implorarti con gli occhi di non fargli del male.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poca carne può essere dieteticamente corretto ma non risolve un problema etico


in verità lo risolverebbe in buona parte.

L'abuso della carne ( in italia ma media e 95Kg a testa/anno ) ha portato alla overproduzione della carne e quindi alla mercificazione di un prodotto, prodotto in grandi quantità.
Senza entrare in ragionamente legati alla deforestazione, alla fame nel mondo, all surriscaldamento globale all'inquinamento che questa over produzione crea basterebbe mangiarne un decimo per eliminare dal mercato le factory farm. E quindi il maltrattamento di animali. Perchè se in fondo facessero una vita sana, naturale, fino ad una certa età e poi venissero macellati potremmo anche considerarlo "umano".

Ecco perchè la maggior parte dei vegetariani e vegani non sono contro la caccia. Procacciarsi il cibo è naturale. Andare al mercato a comprare un pezzo di carne prodotto in una fabbrica e "unto" di ormoni, antidepressivi ed antibiotici invece non è naturale. 

Cercate su youtube "Meat:the true". E' illuminante. Astenersi stomaci deboli.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in verità lo risolverebbe in buona parte.
> 
> L'abuso della carne ( in italia ma media e 95Kg a testa/anno ) ha portato alla overproduzione della carne e quindi alla mercificazione di un prodotto, prodotto in grandi quantità.
> Senza entrare in ragionamente legati alla deforestazione, alla fame nel mondo, all surriscaldamento globale all'inquinamento che questa over produzione crea basterebbe mangiarne un decimo per eliminare dal mercato le factory farm. E quindi il maltrattamento di animali. Perchè se in fondo facessero una vita sana, naturale, fino ad una certa età e poi venissero macellati potremmo anche considerarlo "umano".
> ...


E questo la dice lunga.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in verità lo risolverebbe in buona parte.
> 
> L'abuso della carne ( in italia ma media e 95Kg a testa/anno ) ha portato alla overproduzione della carne e quindi alla mercificazione di un prodotto, prodotto in grandi quantità.
> Senza entrare in ragionamente legati alla deforestazione, alla fame nel mondo, all surriscaldamento globale all'inquinamento che questa over produzione crea basterebbe mangiarne un decimo per eliminare dal mercato le factory farm. E quindi il maltrattamento di animali. Perchè se in fondo facessero una vita sana, naturale, fino ad una certa età e poi venissero macellati potremmo anche considerarlo "umano".
> ...


questo mi pare un vero e proprio controsenso.non stai parlando di caccia in senso "nobile" o arcaico...ma di cacciatori della domenica, ma per favore.
io invece trovo scandoloso che lo si consideri uno sport


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> queste filosofie strane dei vegetariani o vegani o altre, non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.
> sono scelte, ma l'uomo si è sempre nutrito di carne. adesso scopriamo che anche un vitello ha un'anima è che non è giusto farlo a quarti. ma dai ragazzi, che poi non capisco perchè *la carne no ed il pesce si*.


Un vegetariano non mangia animali. Chi mangia pesce e si autodefinisce vegetariano sbaglia, perché vegetariano non è. D'altronde, ognuno di sé può dir ciò che vuole, poi i fatti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo mi pare un vero e proprio controsenso.non stai parlando di caccia in senso "nobile" o arcaico...ma di cacciatori della domenica, ma per favore.
> io invece trovo scandoloso che lo si consideri uno sport


d'accordissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo mi pare un vero e proprio controsenso.non stai parlando di caccia in senso "nobile" o arcaico...ma di cacciatori della domenica, ma per favore.
> io invece trovo scandoloso che lo si consideri uno sport


sì, saranno quasi cent'anni che non ha più senso, almeno in europa.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non solo. Ci sono proprio specialità che condannano il cavallo a subire traumi permanenti... e questo secondo me è maltrattamento. E poi ci sono proprio le botte. Come per i cani, come dicevi giustamente tu. Ed è agghiacciante quando incontri un animale maltrattato che, invece di diventare aggressivo, come fanno alcuni... riesce solo ad implorarti con gli occhi di non fargli del male.



quali specialità? 
sono una profana, distinguo a mala pena un asino da un cavallo (l'asino è quello sopra:rotfl
so che curano l'arpeggio, ma non mi ricordo se con metodi cruenti


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo mi pare un vero e proprio controsenso.non stai parlando di caccia in senso "nobile" o arcaico...ma di cacciatori della domenica, ma per favore.
> io invece trovo scandoloso che lo si consideri uno *sport*


che anche quest'anno ha fatto un sacco di morti e feriti


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, saranno quasi cent'anni che non ha più senso, almeno in europa.


la maggior parte non sa che farsene della selvaggina e dei pesci che prende .arrivano a casa , le mogli inorridite si rifiutano di cucinare quelle prede che nella migliore delle ipotesi si regalano , nella peggiore si gettano via.
questa è l'arroganza e la prepotenza dell'uomo.
io preferisco i macelli ; che si migliorino le condizioni della vita delle bestie, che si sopprimano senza dolore ...questo mi pare giusto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> queste filosofie strane dei vegetariani o vegani o altre, non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.
> sono scelte, ma l'uomo si è sempre nutrito di carne. adesso scopriamo che anche un vitello ha un'anima è che non è giusto farlo a quarti. ma dai ragazzi, che poi non capisco perchè la carne no ed il pesce si.


Ti informo che i vegetariani non mangiano nemmeno pesce. quelli sono Meat leavers ed è un passaggio...

I vegani ne uova, ne latte, ne lana, ne piumini ne strutto... niente di derivazione animali. Pellami compresi.

ti faccio 4 calcoli per farti capire di cosa stiamo parlando :
95kg/anno procapite è il consumo di carne medio di un italiano. E non siamo nemmeno il primo paese al mondo ( Lussemburgo ) in media vuol dire circa 1 mucca, 1/2 cavallo, 2 Maiali, 3/4 galline.

da ultimo censimento siamo in poco meno di 80.000.000 italiani.

fai quattro conti .... e ti rendi conto della gravità della situazione.... non ho considerato la produzione di latte, uova, pellame, piumini, vivisezione ( anche su cani e gatti! ), etc etc etc


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maggior parte non sa che farsene della selvaggina e dei pesci che prende .arrivano a casa , le mogli inorridite si rifiutano di cucinare quelle prede che nella migliore delle ipotesi si regalano , nella peggiore si gettano via.
> questa è l'arroganza e la prepotenza dell'uomo.
> io preferisco i macelli ; *che si migliorino le condizioni della vita delle bestie, che si sopprimano senza dolore ...questo mi pare giusto*


infatti. Fosse solo il momento della soppressione, la chiave...
invece, le condizioni degli allevamenti intensivi, lo è. E non c'è modo di uscirne, così come non c'è modo di uscire dall'inquinamento che gli allevamenti producono (inquinamento che devasta il pianeta di tutti, non solo di chi quella carne mangia). In più, le spese ingenti per le bonifiche ambientali vengono spalmate sui terzi, su tutti i terzi, anche appunto i vegetariani. Se gli onnivori fossero chiamati a pagare davvero tutto il prezzo (anche meramente economico) che la carne davvero costa, altro che cifre sostenibili. Tornerebbe ad essere quel che è sempre stata: roba da ricchi, da acquistare con attenta parsimonia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maggior parte non sa che farsene della selvaggina e dei pesci che prende .arrivano a casa , le mogli inorridite si rifiutano di cucinare quelle prede che nella migliore delle ipotesi si regalano , nella peggiore si gettano via.
> questa è l'arroganza e la prepotenza dell'uomo.
> io preferisco i macelli ; che si migliorino le condizioni della vita delle bestie, che si sopprimano senza dolore ...questo mi pare giusto


Mi sono spiegato male. Certo intendevo cacciare, cucinare e mangiare. I veri cacciatori non hanno una buona considerazione di chi uccide solo per divertimento. 

Ne conosco molti... veri cacciatori.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in verità lo risolverebbe in buona parte.
> 
> L'abuso della carne ( in italia ma media e 95Kg a testa/anno ) ha portato alla overproduzione della carne e quindi alla mercificazione di un prodotto, prodotto in grandi quantità.
> Senza entrare in ragionamente legati alla deforestazione, alla fame nel mondo, all surriscaldamento globale all'inquinamento che questa over produzione crea basterebbe mangiarne un decimo per eliminare dal mercato le factory farm. E quindi il maltrattamento di animali. Perchè se in fondo facessero una vita sana, naturale, fino ad una certa età e poi venissero macellati potremmo anche considerarlo "umano".
> ...



Una volta e non ricordo dove ne come e ne il perchè, senti' questa frase, i vegetariani hanno bisogno di integrare nella loro dieta anche le proteine della carne. Ora tanto per rendere il concetto più chiaro, onde evitare di vedermi scrivere, ma le proteine della carne si trovano simili in verdure etc, si intendeva dire in quello che io ho sentito che, equilibrare la dieta non tanto nei vegetariani, ma nell'uomo, la dove il consumo di carne era significativo, per il giusto equilibrio dell'organismo. Tu a riguardo come sei messo? come la pensi?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

vegani o vegetariani, non si oppongono all'allevamento di bestiame ed al loro sacrificio, si nutrono di vegetali per avere una alimentazione più sana, a loro dire, cioè senza la presenza di alcuni nutrienti contenuti negli alimenti animali (grassi saturi, colesterolo, etc). questi secondo loro, rappresentano i fattori di  rischio delle principali malattie, cardiache, obesità diabete etc., ma spesso non sanno cosa ingeriscono con i vegetali. Io che vivo in una città economicamente agricola, colture in serra in primis, conosco benissimo cosa viene usato per produrre la zucchina oppure il pomodoro o le melanzane etc, e questo anche e soprattutto fuori stagione.  Penso quindi che la salute ne risenta ugualmente,  e più una moda.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Un vegetariano non mangia animali. Chi mangia pesce e si autodefinisce vegetariano sbaglia, perché vegetariano non è. D'altronde, ognuno di sé può dir ciò che vuole, poi i fatti...


Credo che un vegetariano abbia bisogno di integrare nella sua dieta proteine animali. Anzi direi ne sono sicuro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che un vegetariano abbia bisogno di integrare nella sua dieta proteine animali. Anzi direi ne sono sicuro.


Falsissimo. Occorre mangiare proteine, punto. Le proteine sono composte da catene di aminoacidi; quelle animali sono più complete (nobili), ma abbinando e bilanciando quelle vegetali (meno complete) si giunge senza fatica alcuna allo stesso identico risultato. Dal punto di vista alimentare, pasta e ceci ad esempio ha lo stesso valore nutrizionale di una bistecca per quanto riguarda le proteine, ma con molti meno grassi saturi. Dunque, è meglio. Poi c'è il tofu, che è nobile quanto la carne, secondo gli aminoacidi presenti. Etc. Etc. Io, ad esempio, mangio molte molte molte proteine. Anche in confronto agli onnivori.
L'unica cosa, eventualmente, da integrare, è la vit. B12. Ma eventualmente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *vegani o vegetariani, non si oppongono all'allevamento di bestiame ed al loro sacrificio, si nutrono di vegetali per avere una alimentazione più sana, a loro dire*, cioè senza la presenza di alcuni nutrienti contenuti negli alimenti animali (grassi saturi, colesterolo, etc). questi secondo loro, rappresentano i fattori di  rischio delle principali malattie, cardiache, obesità diabete etc., ma spesso non sanno cosa ingeriscono con i vegetali. Io che vivo in una città economicamente agricola, colture in serra in primis, conosco benissimo cosa viene usato per produrre la zucchina oppure il pomodoro o le melanzane etc, e questo anche e soprattutto fuori stagione.  Penso quindi che la salute ne risenta ugualmente,  e più una moda.


forse quelli che conosci tu. Io conosco solo persone che hanno un approccio etico al cibo, me compresa. Poi, è anche decisamente più sano, dunque meglio. Io sono partita da Animal Liberation di Peter Singer, fondatore della LAV. Ho visto e conosciuto cose, cose delle quali *non volevo essere correa*. Il resto è venuto dopo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *vegani o vegetariani, non si oppongono all'allevamento di bestiame ed al loro sacrificio, si nutrono di vegetali per avere una alimentazione più sana*, a loro dire, cioè senza la presenza di alcuni nutrienti contenuti negli alimenti animali (grassi saturi, colesterolo, etc). questi secondo loro, rappresentano i fattori di rischio delle principali malattie, cardiache, obesità diabete etc., ma spesso non sanno cosa ingeriscono con i vegetali. Io che vivo in una città economicamente agricola, colture in serra in primis, conosco benissimo cosa viene usato per produrre la zucchina oppure il pomodoro o le melanzane etc, e questo anche e soprattutto fuori stagione. Penso quindi che la salute ne risenta ugualmente, e più una moda.



bhè ho capito che tu ne sai molto più di me... dimmi altro su me stesso che non ho capito....


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhè ho capito che tu ne sai molto più di me... dimmi altro su me stesso che non ho capito....


arty:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una volta e non ricordo dove ne come e ne il perchè, senti' questa frase, i vegetariani hanno bisogno di integrare nella loro dieta anche le proteine della carne. Ora tanto per rendere il concetto più chiaro, onde evitare di vedermi scrivere, ma le proteine della carne si trovano simili in verdure etc, si intendeva dire in quello che io ho sentito che, equilibrare la dieta non tanto nei vegetariani, ma nell'uomo, la dove il consumo di carne era significativo, per il giusto equilibrio dell'organismo. Tu a riguardo come sei messo? come la pensi?


I vegetariani devono integrare, in minor parte, le proteine. Punto. Le proteine si trovano nei cereali, nei legumi, nel glutine e  nella soia.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

Noto con tristezza che la discussione si è talmente elevata in termini e concetti da risultare snaturata...
Per il resto io preferisco nutrirmi di vegetali del mio orto ed animali del mio cortile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Falsissimo. Occorre mangiare proteine, punto. Le proteine sono composte da catene di aminoacidi; quelle animali sono più complete (nobili), ma abbinando e bilanciando quelle vegetali (meno complete) si giunge senza fatica alcuna allo stesso identico risultato. Dal punto di vista alimentare, pasta e ceci ad esempio ha lo stesso valore nutrizionale di una bistecca per quanto riguarda le proteine, ma con molti meno grassi saturi. Dunque, è meglio. Poi c'è il tofu, che è nobile quanto la carne, secondo gli aminoacidi presenti. Etc. Etc. Io, ad esempio, mangio molte molte molte proteine. Anche in confronto agli onnivori.
> L'unica cosa, eventualmente, da integrare, è la vit. B12. Ma eventualmente.



in effetti facendo tue conti forse mangio più proteine ora di prima 

devo diminuirle un po'  :unhappy:


----------



## Eretteo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Noto con tristezza che la discussione si è talmente elevata in termini e concetti da risultare snaturata...


Concordo,per una volta che si puo' discutere come da Gigi il troione,mi scadono in discussioni forbite e concetti elevati.....puah...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male. Certo intendevo cacciare, cucinare e mangiare. I veri cacciatori non hanno una buona considerazione di chi uccide solo per divertimento.
> 
> Ne conosco molti... veri cacciatori.


immagino che ci siano certo differenze ..ma rimango dell'idea che non esista oggi un motivo valido per andare a caccia .ma più che altro mi fa strano che chi arriva a non mangiare uova e miele per un principio rigorosissimo approvi la caccia.
sono basita


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Noto con tristezza che la discussione si è talmente elevata in termini e concetti da risultare snaturata...
> Per il resto io preferisco nutrirmi di vegetali del mio orto ed animali del mio cortile.


Accettabile. E' decisamente accetabile. 
Non aborro il concetto di fattoria se non vive sullo sfruttamento animale. Pur alimentandosene.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ci siano certo differenze ..ma rimango dell'idea che non esista oggi un motivo valido per andare a caccia .ma più che altro mi fa strano che chi arriva a non mangiare uova e miele per un principio rigorosissimo approvi la caccia.
> sono basita


Dai non è difficile. In natura gli animali cacciano. L'essere umano prima di allevare cacciava.  Cacciare è un principio base della sopravivenza. A me, e non solo, sta bene la caccia ai fini alimentari. Trovo molto più nobile procacciarsi il cibo uccidendo animali liberi, piuttosto che andare a comprare un pezzo di carne in una confezione di polistorolo e plastica.
Pezzo di carne allevato in gabbia, maltrattato e drogato all'inverosimile al solo fine di fare denaro.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Noto con tristezza che la discussione si è talmente elevata in termini e concetti da risultare snaturata...
> Per il resto io preferisco nutrirmi di vegetali del mio orto ed animali del mio cortile.



Infatti da certe risposte così chiare rimango allibito. Sono senza parole. e senza web.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Accettabile. E' decisamente accetabile.
> Non aborro il concetto di fattoria se non vive sullo sfruttamento animale. Pur alimentandosene.


Credo che tutta la questione filosofica sia terribilmente borghese...
Noi villici siamo assai pratici eppure molto più attenti al benessere animale di quanto un cittadino che tiene un canarino in gabbia nel suo monolocale possa anche solo intuire...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti da certe risposte così chiare rimango allibito. Sono senza parole. e senza web.


Questa discussione nasce terra-terra e terra-terra deve restare!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Credo che tutta la questione filosofica sia terribilmente borghese...
> Noi villici siamo assai pratici eppure molto più attenti al benessere animale di quanto un cittadino che tiene un canarino in gabbia nel suo monolocale possa anche solo intuire...


I cani in casa no?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ci siano certo differenze ..ma rimango dell'idea che non esista oggi un motivo valido per andare a caccia .ma più che altro mi fa strano che chi arriva a non mangiare uova e miele per un principio rigorosissimo approvi la caccia.
> sono basita[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

a questo credo sicuramente





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Credo che tutta la questione filosofica sia terribilmente borghese...
> Noi villici siamo assai pratici eppure molto più attenti al benessere animale di quanto un cittadino che tiene un canarino in gabbia nel suo monolocale possa anche solo intuire...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questa discussione nasce terra-terra e terra-terra deve restare!


:up: 

Permettimi di lodarti, ma non di leccare, sia ben'inteso! Hai il mio benestare per poter rimanere a dire la tua. :rotfl:

Mi "corteggi un po Minerva" ti prego.. ti prego...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > immagino che ci siano certo differenze ..ma rimango dell'idea che non esista oggi un motivo valido per andare a caccia .ma più che altro mi fa strano che chi arriva a non mangiare uova e miele per un principio rigorosissimo approvi la caccia.
> ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I cani in casa no?


Dici? Migliaia di anni di selezione innaturale per avere un giocattolo vivente di cui sfruttare la fedeltà e il senso del branco scambiandoli per affetto avranno lasciato il segno? Chissà?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dici? Migliaia di anni di selezione innaturale per avere un giocattolo vivente di cui sfruttare la fedeltà e il senso del branco scambiandoli per affetto avranno lasciato il segno? Chissà?



Chissà.

Ora però devo lavorare, peccato mi stava piacendo miagolare.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dici? Migliaia di anni di selezione innaturale per avere un giocattolo vivente di cui sfruttare la fedeltà e il senso del branco scambiandoli per affetto avranno lasciato il segno? Chissà?


ma questa è filosofia


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tu non hai capito nulla! devi filosofare su tutto!! devi dire la tua magari dicendo, si hai ragione, dopo però spara anche tu una minchiata, sarai del forum anche tu. :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Permettimi di lodarti, ma non di leccare, sia ben'inteso! Hai il mio benestare per poter rimanere a dire la tua. :rotfl:
> 
> Mi "corteggi un po Minerva" ti prego.. ti prego...


Urca! Allora mi concedi il tuo alto patronato! Che onore!

Per quell'altra cosa... non ho titoli... desolato...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questa è filosofia


Ci sono più cose in cielo e in terra, Minny, di quante ne sogni la filosofia di chiunque...
Ma questa sembra una tragedia...


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> poi la faccenda delle uova, del latte... Mungere le mucche non è una violenza, le galline fanno le uova spontaneamente, e le continueranno a fare anche se il genere umani decidesse di non mangiarle più .... Sarebbe uno spreco privar si di questi doni ... Ma cosa danno poi ai bimbi piccoli una volta terminato il latte materno ? Latte di soia? Hanno idea quanto sia a prezioso il latte vaccino per un neonato?
> e il miele? Frutto di milioni di api operose ? La natura attraverso gli animali ci offre un aiuto... Rifiutato esprime un concetto di rispetto???


rispondo brevemente a queste domande, tolgo la caccia verso la quale sono assolutamente contraria.
Il latte e le uova da allevamento, non sono per niente doni, come dici tu, ma vera e propria violenza legalizzata. Le mucche sono state selezionate in laboratorio per essere sempre più da latte, tanto che alcune specie hanno mammelle talmente ingrossate e congestionate che non si alzano da terra. Vengono ingravidate a ripetizione e vengono loro strappati i vitellini (che diverranno carne anemica, rosa e non rossa, pare tenerissima) perché continuino a produrre latte a ritmi assolutamente innaturali. La mastite sanguinolenta è la regola. Una vita di dolore assoluto. Questo è il primo dono.
Le uova, hai mai visto un allevamento di galline ovaiole? In genere non ti fanno entrare, magari prova su internet. Gironi infernali danteschi. Senza parlare, poi, dei pulcini maschi. E questo è il secondo dono.
Le api vengono brutalizzate in cento e più modi nella produzione industriale di miele e proprio molte uccise. Ne so però poco, non mangio dolci e non mi ha mai interessato.

Ovviamente parliamo di sistemi industriali. Se (come il mio caso) si può accedere a "galline libere e felici" o mucche serene dietro la casa di qualcuno, o arnie di amici, nessuna controindicazione. Io così faccio, finché posso.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhè ho capito che tu ne sai molto più di me... dimmi altro su me stesso che non ho capito....


eh, micetto, ma se tu non rispondi alle mie domande, io in qualche modo dovrò pure farti parlare, non credi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in effetti mi suona proprio strano... Se li uccidi tu puoi mangiarli, se li compri al super no?
> 
> poi la faccenda delle uova, del latte... Mungere le mucche non è una violenza, le galline fanno le uova spontaneamente, e le continueranno a fare anche se il genere umani decidesse di non mangiarle più .... Sarebbe uno spreco privar si di questi doni ... Ma cosa danno poi ai bimbi piccoli una volta terminato il latte materno ? Latte di soia? Hanno idea quanto sia a prezioso il latte vaccino per un neonato?
> e il miele? Frutto di milioni di api operose ? La natura attraverso gli animali ci offre un aiuto... Rifiutato esprime un concetto di rispetto???


Annuccia, senza offese, ma dubito che tu sappia di cosa stiamo parlando..... lo dubito fortemente. 

Vai a farti un giretto in un mattatoio, e prima in un allevamento intensivo. Poi mi dirai che cosa ha a che fare con "i doni della natura".
Se vuoi fai prima... apri google e cerca. Solo per stomaci forti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dici? Migliaia di anni di selezione innaturale per avere un giocattolo vivente di cui sfruttare la fedeltà e il senso del branco scambiandoli per affetto avranno lasciato il segno? Chissà?



il green è mio..


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

*ricapitolando terra terra:*

se gli animali pascolano liberi e fanno le uova dove cazzo gli pare, possiamo ucciderle e mangiarle, se invece lo sanno costrette no? e così?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> eh, micetto, ma se tu non rispondi alle mie domande, io in qualche modo dovrò pure farti parlare, non credi?


Prima o poi ci riuscirai.

Forse.

Comunque credo di averti già risposto ed in caso contrario forse un giorno lo farò


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> se gli animali pascolano liberi e fanno le uova dove cazzo gli pare, possiamo ucciderle e mangiarle, se invece lo fanno *torturate* no? e così?


si e no. Ma la modifica che ho fatto si avvicina un poì di più alla realtà odierna.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> rispondo brevemente a queste domande, tolgo la caccia verso la quale sono assolutamente contraria.
> Il latte e le uova da allevamento, non sono per niente doni, come dici tu, ma vera e propria violenza legalizzata. Le mucche sono state selezionate in laboratorio per essere sempre più da latte, tanto che alcune specie hanno mammelle talmente ingrossate e congestionate che non si alzano da terra. Vengono ingravidate a ripetizione e vengono loro strappati i vitellini (che diverranno carne anemica, rosa e non rossa, pare tenerissima) perché continuino a produrre latte a ritmi assolutamente innaturali. La mastite sanguinolenta è la regola. Una vita di dolore assoluto. Questo è il primo dono.
> Le uova, hai mai visto un allevamento di galline ovaiole? In genere non ti fanno entrare, magari prova su internet. Gironi infernali danteschi. Senza parlare, poi, dei pulcini maschi. E questo è il secondo dono.
> Le api vengono brutalizzate in cento e più modi nella produzione industriale di miele e proprio molte uccise. Ne so però poco, non mangio dolci e non mi ha mai interessato.
> ...



scusa avevo inteso il no come categorico, avevo letto che i vegani non si nutrono di alimenti provenienti dagli animali in generale. Perché se parliamo di cattive condizioni , di mancanza di rispetto nei confronti degli animali di allevamento e' chiaro che non bisogna essere vegetariani o vegani per essere contrari .
(scusate gli eventuali errori ma scrivo dal telefonino ed è una tragedia)


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> se gli animali pascolano liberi e fanno le uova dove cazzo gli pare, possiamo ucciderle e mangiarle, se invece lo sanno costrette no? e così?



come le donne, hai presente? Se te la danno spontaneamente, godine e sarai felice. Se le stupri, sei una merda. Difficile da capire?
Gli animali, poi, non si suicidano volontariamente in ogni caso. Tanto per.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > immagino che ci siano certo differenze ..ma rimango dell'idea che non esista oggi un motivo valido per andare a caccia .ma più che altro mi fa strano che chi arriva a non mangiare uova e miele per un principio rigorosissimo approvi la caccia.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io dita ne ho undici, tu cinque?
> 
> 
> La donna non si corteggia, si prende si sbatte al muro le si calano gli slip ( se li ha) e...... E tutto questo senza sale, nel senso di sconto.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ecco che cosa ha imparato Ultimo dal forum di preliminari.net...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e non è proprio così Annuccia. Per speculare... le vacche sono state pompate, selezionate e ripompate tanto da produrre quantità di latte MOSTRUOSE. Cose che i miei avi si sognavano. E lo sfruttamento è arrivato al punto di essere violenza... considerando il fatto che la produzione di latte è eccessiva. Ma a basso costo, visto che una vacca oggi produce il doppio del latte che produrrebbe in natura. Non è tanto una questione di COSA... ma di COME. I miei avi erano contadini... benestanti diciamo. E avevano le troie, due. Una ricchezza. Ma di maiale se ne uccideva uno... e bastava per tutto l'anno. La carne di vacca poi... in campagna non si mangiava quasi mai. Troppo preziosa, la vacca, ma anche il vitello. la carne in genere si mangiava  2-3 volte la settimana, carni bianche come pollo, anatra, coniglio. Tutte carni che hanno lo stesso apporto nutrizionale rispetto a quella rossa ma che sono mooolto più digeribili. Anche quella di ovino, che pure è grassa... ma è preferibile. Poi si mangiavano un sacco di legumi, ortaggi... perchè altrimenti dovevi lavorare solo per dare da mangiare alle bestie quindi: se arrivava un'epidemia eri rovinato perchè non avevi prodotto nulla con cui cibarti, se andava male il raccolto eri rovinato perchè non avevi il foraggio per nutrire gli animali. Ci voleva equilibrio, poca carne, molte verdure. Le donne stavano a casa e avevano tutto il giorno per cucinare, ammollare legumi, pulire verdure ecc... desso hai 10 minuti, metti su una bistecca, lavi l'insalata ed è già ora di cena. Io vedo che spesso ripego sulla carne perchè a cuocere una braciola di maiale ci metto obiettivamente meno che a preparare una zuppa di verdure. Infatti spesso le cucino la sera dopo cena e nel week end. Tutto quello che riesco a fare è acquistare direttamente da agricolture biologiche(e capirai... diranno quelli che non puliscono la verdura in prima persona e che non vedono la differenza con quella comprata al super) e comprare
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> qui da noi si mangiano i gatti.   occhio!



Ma non si mangiavano solo a Vicenza eh?

Vicentini Magnagati
Trevisani Radicioni
Veneziani gran signori
Padovani gran dottori
Veronesi tuti mati


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Davo ragione a minerva, anche lei dice minchiate?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ecco che cosa ha imparato Ultimo dal forum di preliminari.net...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Zitto! zitto!!
Peccato però, si scrive poco di la, mi stavo divertendo. :carneval: capisci ammia evè ?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> rispondo brevemente a queste domande, tolgo la caccia verso la quale sono assolutamente contraria.
> Il latte e le uova da allevamento, non sono per niente doni, come dici tu, ma vera e propria violenza legalizzata. Le mucche sono state selezionate in laboratorio per essere sempre più da latte, tanto che alcune specie hanno mammelle talmente ingrossate e congestionate che non si alzano da terra. Vengono ingravidate a ripetizione e vengono loro strappati i vitellini (che diverranno carne anemica, rosa e non rossa, pare tenerissima) perché continuino a produrre latte a ritmi assolutamente innaturali. La mastite sanguinolenta è la regola. Una vita di dolore assoluto. Questo è il primo dono.
> Le uova, hai mai visto un allevamento di galline ovaiole? In genere non ti fanno entrare, magari prova su internet. Gironi infernali danteschi. Senza parlare, poi, dei pulcini maschi. E questo è il secondo dono.
> Le api vengono brutalizzate in cento e più modi nella produzione industriale di miele e proprio molte uccise. Ne so però poco, non mangio dolci e non mi ha mai interessato.
> ...


Come stare molto tempo al pc da problemi agli occhi, leva tempo per i rapporti sociali, da fastidio alla schiena... etc etc...

Insomma smettetela di dire minchiate. Io ho appena detto la mia.

E quando scrivete ,quello che denunciate, denunciatelo anche nella realtà con i fatti, altrimenti diventa tutto borghese. 

Hanno usato la parola borghese, vero?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E quando scrivete ,quello che denunciate, denunciatelo anche nella realtà con i fatti, altrimenti diventa tutto borghese.


ma sono fatti. Giusto giusto quelli che ignorate voi che mangiate animali. Mai conosciuto uno che si fosse informato, che avesse letto e visto ciò che ho letto e visto io e mi dicesse: "ok, ma io mangio 'sta roba lo stesso". Questo tipo di alimentazione si basa su una *sostanziale ignoranza dei fattori produttivi*.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sono fatti. Giusto giusto quelli che ignorate voi che mangiate animali. Mai conosciuto uno che si fosse informato, che avesse letto e visto ciò che ho letto e visto io e mi dicesse: "ok, ma io mangio 'sta roba lo stesso". Questo tipo di alimentazione si basa su una *sostanziale ignoranza dei fattori produttivi*.


Voi.

Mi sento a scuola alle elementari, la maestra rimprovera e l'alunno dice maestra iddu fu. Tutti voi sbagliate e non sapete, io so, ed io pago disse totò. 

Scrivi cose risapute al momento, nulla di nuovo, ma da fastidio che ti estranei da questo, e lo evidenzi eccome. Ma sei vera o cosa?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voi.
> 
> Mi sento a scuola alle elementari, la maestra rimprovera e l'alunno dice maestra iddu fu. Tutti voi sbagliate e non sapete, io so, ed io pago disse totò.
> 
> Scrivi cose risapute al momento, nulla di nuovo, ma da fastidio che ti estranei da questo, e lo evidenzi eccome. Ma sei vera o cosa?


vado a mangiar tofu, và. Mi pare più utile. Buon proseguimento di giornata. :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vado a mangiar tofu, và. Mi pare più utile. Buon proseguimento di giornata. :smile:


 Ciao bella bimba.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2013)

Io sto mangiando costine di maiale (vegane) fatte al forno, profumate al cognac e con contorno di verdura grigliata.
Peperoni, patate e cipolle.
Volete foto?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao bella bimba.


Buon giorno dottore!hai tempo da perdere vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno dottore!hai tempo da perdere vero?:rotfl:


No, evidenzio soltanto quello che accade in un forum. 

Sai compà col tempo anche una semplice goccia d'acqua ti fa un buco così!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> rispondo brevemente a queste domande, tolgo la caccia verso la quale sono assolutamente contraria.
> Il latte e le uova da allevamento, non sono per niente doni, come dici tu, ma vera e propria violenza legalizzata. Le mucche sono state selezionate in laboratorio per essere sempre più da latte, tanto che alcune specie hanno mammelle talmente ingrossate e congestionate che non si alzano da terra. Vengono ingravidate a ripetizione e vengono loro strappati i vitellini (che diverranno carne anemica, rosa e non rossa, pare tenerissima) perché continuino a produrre latte a ritmi assolutamente innaturali. La mastite sanguinolenta è la regola. Una vita di dolore assoluto. Questo è il primo dono.
> Le uova, hai mai visto un allevamento di galline ovaiole? In genere non ti fanno entrare, magari prova su internet. Gironi infernali danteschi. Senza parlare, poi, dei pulcini maschi. E questo è il secondo dono.
> Le api vengono brutalizzate in cento e più modi nella produzione industriale di miele e proprio molte uccise. Ne so però poco, non mangio dolci e non mi ha mai interessato.
> ...


Vabbè, ma se siamo all'apice della catena alimentare ed abbiamo standardizzato i processi, precisamente, qual'è il problema?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No, evidenzio soltanto quello che accade in un forum.
> 
> Sai compà col tempo anche una semplice goccia d'acqua ti fa un buco così!


A me non sembra una goccia d'acqua ma il nulla mischiato con il niente,una presenza vuota e sinistra.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non sembra una goccia d'acqua ma il nulla mischiato con il niente,una presenza vuota e sinistra.


ti cercava AnnaBlume, è andata via un'attimo fa.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ti cercava AnnaBlume, è andata via un'attimo fa.


Buon giorno!mi cercava annablume?e chi è scusa?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno!mi cercava annablume?e chi è scusa?



una strana persona, si nutre di verdure e frutta, è stata ibernata, non l'hanno voluta, *ciela anno *rimandata. 
non saprei trovare il nesso con te. un tuo errore. per conoscerla meglio. le ho anche chiesto come avesse il culo, ma non mi ha voluto rispondere, ha detto che non da confidenza agli estranei e non accetta caramelle dagli sconosciuti.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Azzo*



lui ha detto:


> una strana persona, si nutre di verdure e frutta, è stata ibernata, non l'hanno voluta, *ciela anno *rimandata.
> non saprei trovare il nesso con te. un tuo errore. per conoscerla meglio. le ho anche chiesto come avesse il culo, ma non mi ha voluto rispondere, ha detto che non da confidenza agli estranei e non accetta caramelle dagli sconosciuti.


Miii che grande acquisto che abbiamo fatto,che onore,che spessore,che due coglioni.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miii che grande acquisto che abbiamo fatto,che onore,che spessore,che due coglioni.


e lo so, qua da un po arriva chiunque.


ma perchè le mosche, con tutto lo spazio che hanno a disposizione, si posano sempre dove non dovrebbero.
c'è ultimo che lamenta sempre sta cosa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

e con questo festeggio i 1000! 



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sono fatti. Giusto giusto quelli che ignorate voi che mangiate animali. Mai conosciuto uno che si fosse informato, che avesse letto e visto ciò che ho letto e visto io e mi dicesse: "ok, ma io mangio 'sta roba lo stesso". Questo tipo di alimentazione si basa su una *sostanziale ignoranza dei fattori produttivi*.



Difatti, di solito la risposta classica è "non voglio vedere, non mi interessa!". 

Ancora aspetto qualcuno che dia colpa al governo o a Berlusconi. :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

come ben sanno quelli che hanno un cane o un gatto in casa, non è affatto un giocattolo ma parte della famiglia


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ben sanno quelli che hanno un cane o un gatto in casa, non è affatto un giocattolo ma parte della famiglia



si..anche se qualche anno fa mia figlia si ostinava a metterlo nel passeggino delle bambole....
povera...


e non parliamo di quando la voleva pettinare....

e lei...si è sempre fatta fare tutti i martiri....

come una sorella maggiore...



quando mia figlia era più piccola
"le madri esperte"mi dicevano...
attenta al cane..non si sa mai..sai com'è...magari per gelosia..o magari per giocare può farle male eh?

beh io rispondevo..
semmai devo stare attenta a mia figlia che non faccia qualcosa al cane...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si..anche se qualche anno fa mia figlia si ostinava a metterlo nel passeggino delle bambole....
> povera...
> 
> 
> ...


anche mia figlia da piccola  vestiva il gatto e il poveretto lasciava fare.
scherzi a parte è risaputo quanto beneficio porti un animale in famiglia ai bambini per la loro crescita equilibrata


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

*I tacchi a spillo fanno bene all'eros»*

*Camminare sui «trampoli» rafforza i muscoli pelvici coinvolti nell'orgasmo*
Londra - Le amanti dei tacchi a spillo possono continuare a camminare felici e contente sui loro trampoli. Stando, infatti, al Sunday Times, lo stiletto non solo ci regala un’andatura da urlo, ma avrebbe anche benefici effetti sulla nostra vita sessuale, andando a influire sui muscoli pelvici, altrimenti noti come «muscoli del piacere» e direttamente coinvolti nell’orgasmo. Il merito della scoperta è tutto italiano: stufa di tutte le bizzarre e assai poco scientifiche teorie degli ultimi tempi, che sembravano legare il tacco a spillo a ogni possibile patologia, ivi compresa la schizofrenia, Maria Cerruto, urologa all’Università di Verona, ha deciso di studiare a fondo la materia, per dimostrare che lo stiletto non è poi così male. «Adorando le scarpe con il tacco – ha raccontato la dottoressa al giornale londinese – ho voluto cercare qualcosa di positivo in loro e alla fine ho raggiunto il mio obiettivo, scoprendo che i tacchi influiscono sull’attività della zona pelvica, riducendo il fastidio. Ora speriamo di riuscire a provare che indossando questo tipo di scarpe durante le normali attività giornaliere, si riduce anche la necessità di dover ricorrere agli esercizi pelvici per tenere elastica e tonica quella specifica parte del corpo femminile».

dal corriere della sera.



chi di voi donnine può confermare questa tesi?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in verità lo risolverebbe in buona parte.
> 
> L'abuso della carne ( in italia ma media e 95Kg a testa/anno ) ha portato alla overproduzione della carne e quindi alla mercificazione di un prodotto, prodotto in grandi quantità.
> Senza entrare in ragionamente legati alla deforestazione, alla fame nel mondo, all surriscaldamento globale all'inquinamento che questa over produzione crea basterebbe mangiarne un decimo per eliminare dal mercato le factory farm. E quindi il maltrattamento di animali. Perchè se in fondo facessero una vita sana, naturale, fino ad una certa età e poi venissero macellati potremmo anche considerarlo "umano".
> ...



Mi trovo d'accordo su tutti i post purtroppo posso approvarne solo uno...:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche mia figlia da piccola  vestiva il gatto e il poveretto lasciava fare.
> scherzi a parte è risaputo quanto beneficio porti un animale in famiglia ai bambini per la loro crescita equilibrata


I miei figli vorrebbero molto un cane. Ma io ti chiedo: non c'è il rischio che poi il cane divenga mio o di mia moglie (sotto il profilo dell'accudimento) mentre i ragazzi, eccitati all'inizio, finiscono col metterlo poi da parte come un giocattolo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

*LUI*

non spaccasse le caviglie....


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> I miei figli vorrebbero molto un cane. Ma io ti chiedo: non c'è il rischio che poi il cane divenga mio o di mia moglie (sotto il profilo dell'accudimento) mentre i ragazzi, eccitati all'inizio, finiscono col metterlo poi da parte come un giocattolo?


spesso è così.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male. Certo intendevo cacciare, cucinare e mangiare. I veri cacciatori non hanno una buona considerazione di chi uccide solo per divertimento.
> 
> Ne conosco molti... veri cacciatori.



Vero...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> I miei figli vorrebbero molto un cane. Ma io ti chiedo: non c'è il rischio che poi il cane divenga mio o di mia moglie (sotto il profilo dell'accudimento) mentre i ragazzi, eccitati all'inizio, finiscono col metterlo poi da parte come un giocattolo?


può capitare certo...
ma anche il contrario...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> I miei figli vorrebbero molto un cane. Ma io ti chiedo: non c'è il rischio che poi il cane divenga mio o di mia moglie (sotto il profilo dell'accudimento) mentre i ragazzi, eccitati all'inizio, finiscono col metterlo poi da parte come un giocattolo?


non ti posso certo garantire niente.di norma è un tipo di comunicazione istintiva
e dipende anche dal tipo di educazione e rispetto che insegni ai tuoi figli


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *Camminare sui «trampoli» rafforza i muscoli pelvici coinvolti nell'orgasmo*
> Londra - Le amanti dei tacchi a spillo possono continuare a camminare felici e contente sui loro trampoli. Stando, infatti, al Sunday Times, lo stiletto non solo ci regala *un’andatura da urlo*, ma avrebbe anche benefici effetti sulla nostra vita sessuale, andando a influire sui muscoli pelvici, altrimenti noti come «muscoli del piacere» e direttamente coinvolti nell’orgasmo. Il merito della scoperta è tutto italiano: stufa di tutte le bizzarre e assai poco scientifiche teorie degli ultimi tempi, che sembravano legare il tacco a spillo a ogni possibile patologia, ivi compresa la schizofrenia, Maria Cerruto, urologa all’Università di Verona, ha deciso di studiare a fondo la materia, per dimostrare che lo stiletto non è poi così male. «Adorando le scarpe con il tacco – ha raccontato la dottoressa al giornale londinese – ho voluto cercare qualcosa di positivo in loro e alla fine ho raggiunto il mio obiettivo, scoprendo che i tacchi influiscono sull’attività della zona pelvica, riducendo il fastidio. Ora speriamo di riuscire a provare che indossando questo tipo di scarpe durante le normali attività giornaliere, si riduce anche la necessità di dover ricorrere agli esercizi pelvici per tenere elastica e tonica quella specifica parte del corpo femminile».
> 
> dal corriere della sera.
> ...



dipende:rotfl:

andatura da urlo...
?
o urlare dal dolore durante l'anddatura?
o urlare dopo esser caduti da lassù...



il resto lo leggo dopo...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Davo ragione a minerva, anche lei dice minchiate?
> non capisco questa tua uscita



Non la capisco neanche io ...


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dipende:rotfl:
> 
> andatura da urlo...
> ?
> ...


e secondo te io postavo l'articolo per sentirti parlare dell'andatura da urlo? anche, ma il resto?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> rispondo brevemente a queste domande, tolgo la caccia verso la quale sono assolutamente contraria.
> Il latte e le uova da allevamento, non sono per niente doni, come dici tu, ma vera e propria violenza legalizzata. Le mucche sono state selezionate in laboratorio per essere sempre più da latte, tanto che alcune specie hanno mammelle talmente ingrossate e congestionate che non si alzano da terra. Vengono ingravidate a ripetizione e vengono loro strappati i vitellini (che diverranno carne anemica, rosa e non rossa, pare tenerissima) perché continuino a produrre latte a ritmi assolutamente innaturali. La mastite sanguinolenta è la regola. Una vita di dolore assoluto. Questo è il primo dono.
> Le uova, hai mai visto un allevamento di galline ovaiole? In genere non ti fanno entrare, magari prova su internet. Gironi infernali danteschi. Senza parlare, poi, dei pulcini maschi. E questo è il secondo dono.
> Le api vengono brutalizzate in cento e più modi nella produzione industriale di miele e proprio molte uccise. Ne so però poco, non mangio dolci e non mi ha mai interessato.
> ...


:singleeye:mio


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non la capisco neanche io ...


non capisco cosa non capisci...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e secondo te io postavo l'articolo per sentirti parlare dell'andatura da urlo? anche, ma il resto?


ho letto...


non saprei....

saranno contenti i venditori di scarpe....

già le donne vanno matte per le scarpe..sentendo questa...sai la ressa nei negozi...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

*L/7*

Avere un cane a casa, se a casa lo terrai implica un mucchio di problemi, anzi di più.
Hai una cane ma hai un'essere vivente che ha bisogno di cure, vedi veterinario e tutte le malattie che dovrai curargli, vedi le uscite quotidiane, le coccole a casa, i bisogni che farà a casa inizialmente e che tu dovrai in qualche maniera far capire che non si fanno a casa:smile:, devi cucinargli, devi portarlo con te quando stai molte ore fuori o parti, etc etc.

In pratica avrai un figlio/a che non sa parlare ma che vuole le stesse identiche attenzioni, forse di più visto alcune problematiche che si innescano e che sono diverse dall'avere un figlio/a.

Ah dimenticavo ci sono anche i lati positivi. Sempre a favore dell'uomo però mai del cane.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non capisco cosa non capisci...



Bene siamo a posto....hahahahah
L'uscita di ultimo ....
Anche se non si ci  trova d'accordo non capisco perchè si debba dire che siano minchiate...
BAsterebbe spiegare il proprio punto di vista come del resto hanno fatto altri sul tuo post...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bene siamo a posto....hahahahah
> *L'uscita di ultimo *....
> Anche se non si ci  trova d'accordo non capisco perchè si debba dire che siano minchiate...
> BAsterebbe spiegare il proprio punto di vista come del resto hanno fatto altri sul tuo post...



ha spiegato che era un complimento.....



ma non chiedo più...risalgo sul pero..


----------



## Hellseven (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avere un cane a casa, se a casa lo terrai implica un mucchio di problemi, anzi di più.
> Hai una cane ma hai un'essere vivente che ha bisogno di cure, vedi veterinario e tutte le malattie che dovrai curargli, vedi le uscite quotidiane, le coccole a casa, i bisogni che farà a casa inizialmente e che tu dovrai in qualche maniera far capire che non si fanno a casa:smile:, devi cucinargli, devi portarlo con te quando stai molte ore fuori o parti, etc etc.
> 
> In pratica avrai un figlio/a che non sa parlare ma che vuole le stesse identiche attenzioni, forse di più visto alcune problematiche che si innescano e che sono diverse dall'avere un figlio/a.
> ...


verde


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avere un cane a casa, se a casa lo terrai implica un mucchio di problemi, anzi di più.
> Hai una cane ma hai un'essere vivente che ha bisogno di cure, vedi veterinario e tutte le malattie che dovrai curargli, vedi le uscite quotidiane, le coccole a casa, i bisogni che farà a casa inizialmente e che tu dovrai in qualche maniera far capire che non si fanno a casa:smile:, devi cucinargli, devi portarlo con te quando stai molte ore fuori o parti, etc etc.
> 
> In pratica avrai un figlio/a che non sa parlare ma che vuole le stesse identiche attenzioni, forse di più visto alcune problematiche che si innescano e che sono diverse dall'avere un figlio/a.
> ...


non ho capito...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ha spiegato che era un complimento.....
> 
> 
> 
> ma non chiedo più*...risalgo sul pero*..



ops ...non ho letto 

arrivo anch'io....


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avere un cane a casa, se a casa lo terrai* implica un mucchio di problemi*, anzi di più.
> Hai una cane ma hai un'essere vivente che ha bisogno di cure, vedi veterinario e tutte le malattie che dovrai curargli, vedi le uscite quotidiane, le coccole a casa, i bisogni che farà a casa inizialmente e che tu dovrai in qualche maniera far capire che non si fanno a casa:smile:, devi cucinargli, devi portarlo con te quando stai molte ore fuori o parti, etc etc.
> 
> In pratica avrai un figlio/a che non sa parlare ma che vuole le stesse identiche attenzioni, forse di più visto alcune problematiche che si innescano e che sono diverse dall'avere un figlio/a.
> ...




N'è più n'è meno di altre convivenze...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> N'è più n'è meno di altre convivenze...



il cane sporca di meno..........:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito...



Manco io. :rotfl:

Allergie etc etc.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> N'è più n'è meno di altre convivenze...


Vero.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero.



a proposito vi devo lasciare...
porto alice dal suo fidanzato....
così fanno una passeggiata insieme...:inlove:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il cane sporca di meno..........:rotfl:



Approvo
come darti torto...
In casa mia siamo in 5
io mio marito e tre cagnetti...
quando esco di casa lascio più o meno tutto in ordine se lui non è ancora arrivato trovo la casa 
come l'ho lasciata...
se lui invece è gia a casa sembra ci siano stati i ladri ...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> verde



 ti ringrazia la vanità mia.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Approvo
> come darti torto...
> In casa mia siamo in 5
> io mio marito e tre cagnetti...
> ...



lo so..
anzi la mia fa anche da aspirapolvere...
mai una briciola a terra....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a proposito vi devo lasciare...
> porto alice dal suo fidanzato....
> così fanno una passeggiata insieme...:inlove:


 A quell'età!! matri snaturata e senza........ non si fa non si fa non si fa!! ci descrivi il fidanzato di Alice? senza scendere nei dettagli eh! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Approvo
> come darti torto...
> In casa mia siamo in 5
> io mio marito e tre cagnetti...
> ...


non capisco perchè vi lamentiate sempre dei mariti. Sporca, non rassetta, si addormenta davanti alla tv, riposa, Non tromba come vorrei, ha un'altra, tec tec, solo ed esclusivamente lamentele.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ti ringrazia la vanità mia.



ma vo caca, va.



aggiungo: LA VANITA' E' DONNA.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a proposito vi devo lasciare...
> porto alice dal suo fidanzato....
> così fanno una passeggiata insieme...:inlove:


organizza la cosa romanticamente


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bene siamo a posto....hahahahah
> L'uscita di ultimo ....
> Anche se non si ci  trova d'accordo non capisco perchè si debba dire che siano minchiate...
> BAsterebbe spiegare il proprio punto di vista come del resto hanno fatto altri sul tuo post...



Luna luna... tutte le mie amanti hanno capito alla fine sempre la stessa cosa, non scrivo e non dico nulla mai a caso, ma dietro c'è sempre qualcosa, ultimamente solo ed esclusivamente a mio vantaggio. Anche prima però, solo che era bello scrivere ultimamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non capisco perchè vi lamentiate sempre dei mariti. Sporca, non rassetta, si addormenta davanti alla tv, riposa, Non tromba come vorrei, ha un'altra, tec tec, solo ed esclusivamente lamentele.


hai ragione. Bisognerebbe eliminarli.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A quell'età!! matri snaturata e senza........ non si fa non si fa non si fa!! ci descrivi il fidanzato di Alice? senza scendere nei dettagli eh! :rotfl:



peky ha solo due anni..alice ne ha 5.....
e poverina non avendo mai.....
mi sembra che per lei sia arrivato il momento no?

però peky sembra più vecchio di alice...
ne sarà degno?...



anche se...
sabato mattina è accaduta una cosa....
mio marito lascia distrattamente in cancelletto aperto..no me ne accorgo...alice si allontana..
ci sono altri cani qui intorno.....
è tornata subito..il tempo di mettermi le scarpe per cercarla che è tornata con la coda tra le gambe...
sa che mi incazzo quando si allontana...

ninete niente..ha combinato qualcosa con qualcun'altro?...

mi sorge un dubbio...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma vo caca, va.
> 
> 
> 
> aggiungo: LA VANITA' E' DONNA.



Tesoro è stato il mio inconscio scusami tanto eh. :bacio:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non capisco perchè vi lamentiate sempre dei mariti. Sporca, non rassetta, si addormenta davanti alla tv, riposa, Non tromba come vorrei, ha un'altra, tec tec, solo ed esclusivamente lamentele.



Non sono lamentele ...
Sono borbottamenti ...
Ovvismente queste cose le dico anche a lui e ovviamente lui a sua volta a dei borbottamenti sul mio conto
Infondate naturalmente ma ne ha


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peky ha solo due anni..alice ne ha 5.....
> e poverina non avendo mai.....
> mi sembra che per lei sia arrivato il momento no?
> 
> ...


Nasceranno dei Labrador??? :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peky ha solo due anni..alice ne ha 5.....
> e poverina non avendo mai.....
> mi sembra che per lei sia arrivato il momento no?
> 
> ...



Annù se ricordo bene, una volta avuto il primo rapporto ( ma vedi sti vani che scopanooooooo, loro si ehmm lui no!) i cani dopo hanno bisogno ancor di più del rapporto che già conoscono e che prima avevano soltanto istintivamente.

Vedi te cosa decidere.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Luna luna... tutte le mie amanti hanno capito alla fine sempre la stessa cosa, non scrivo e non dico nulla mai a caso, ma dietro c'è sempre qualcosa, ultimamente solo ed esclusivamente a mio vantaggio. Anche prima però, solo che era bello scrivere ultimamente.



Scusami sarà che non siamo ancora stati amanti ...


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro è stato il mio inconscio scusami tanto eh. :bacio:




Se continuì così ti *scancello *dalla lista amici.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusami sarà che non siamo ancora stati amanti ...



 forumisti non colgo quello che mi ha scritto lunapiena, lunè andiamo in M.P. su su che cogliamo. :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Nasceranno dei Labrador??? :singleeye:


è un po' un giallo alla fico /balotelli:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non sono lamentele ...
> Sono borbottamenti ...
> Ovvismente queste cose le dico anche a *lui *e ovviamente *lui* a sua volta a dei borbottamenti sul mio conto
> Infondate naturalmente ma ne ha



a ecco di chi era lessemmesse che mi è arrivato.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Se continuì così ti *scancello *dalla lista amici.



cancellami pure da dove vuoi! dentro il mio cuore nulla si Scancellerà! e la luna sarà la a guardare tutte le sere i miei sogni solo per te, con te o senza di te.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un po' un giallo alla fico /balotelli:rotfl:



non sarebbe dovuto essere caffèlatte?? 




Ultimo ha detto:


> cancellami pure da dove vuoi! dentro il mio cuore nulla si Scancellerà! e la luna sarà la a guardare tutte le sere i miei sogni solo per te, con te o senza di te.


fiorellino. Sono gelosa! :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non sarebbe dovuto essere caffèlatte??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capito, vado a stirare. contento ora?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capito, vado a stirare. contento ora?



Fai attenzione alle maniche delle mie camice con i gemelli. Devono essere ben inamidate. 

ehm... ed i gemelli li devi togliere quando le stiri!!! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fai attenzione alle maniche delle mie camice con i gemelli. Devono essere ben inamidate.
> 
> ehm... ed i gemelli li devi togliere quando le stiri!!! :carneval:


Ora capisco il perchè dei tradimenti..... :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora capisco il perchè dei tradimenti..... :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

in effetti lei me lo stira meglio


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> in effetti lei me lo stira meglio



Scrivi bene, me li stira meglio, e non me lo stira meglio, scusa ma volevi forse far capire qualcosa e non hai sbagliato?  sei un porco! e detto ciò me ne vado


Tump.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivi bene, me li stira meglio, e non me lo stira meglio, scusa ma volevi forse far capire qualcosa e non hai sbagliato?  sei un porco! e detto ciò me ne vado
> 
> 
> Tump.


come si fa ad usare certi doppisensi, io non so.  la penso proprio come te.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> come si fa ad usare certi doppisensi, io non so.  la penso proprio come te.


In effetti meglio usare un senso solo eh! solo quando c'è il rosso magari si usa anche l'altro senso.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non sarebbe dovuto essere caffèlatte??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.T. Non si può commentare il tuo blog. E' una tua scelta o un errore di impostazione?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Luna luna...* tutte le mie amanti hanno capito alla fine sempre la stessa cosa, non scrivo e non dico nulla mai a caso, ma dietro c'è sempre qualcosa, ultimamente solo ed esclusivamente a mio vantaggio*. Anche prima però, solo che era bello scrivere ultimamente.





Ultimo ha detto:


> forumisti non colgo quello che mi ha scritto lunapiena, lunè andiamo in M.P. su su che cogliamo. :rotfl:




HAi scritto che tutte le tue amanti alla fine ti capiscono ...
Io non avevo capito ...ho dedotto che il motivo era che non siamo mai stati amanti ....
semplice no!
:smile:


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

a proposito del blog di occhiverdi...sono rimasta malissimo:unhappy:
credevo parlasse dolcemente dei suoi figli che vedeva troppo poco , invece si parlava di sesso.
anatema


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> HAi scritto che tutte le tue amanti alla fine ti capiscono ...
> Io non avevo capito ...ho dedotto che il motivo era che non siamo mai stati amanti ....
> semplice no!
> :smile:


Semplicissimo, tant'è vero che ancora e nemmeno prima hai capito. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a proposito del blog di occhiverdi...sono rimasta malissimo:unhappy:
> credevo parlasse dolcemente dei suoi figli che vedeva troppo poco , invece si parlava di sesso.
> anatema



è come se stesse uscendo le unghie, non trovi?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Non si può commentare il tuo blog. E' una tua scelta o un errore di impostazione?



Credo che soltanto chi è amico possa commentare, sarà nelle impostazioni, credo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che soltanto chi è amico possa commentare, sarà nelle impostazioni, credo.


Vorresti dire che io non sono sua amica?

:blu:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorresti dire che io non sono sua amica?
> 
> :blu:


mon amour mai mi permetterei! ne di scriverlo ne di pensarlo! :voodoo:

stai lontana dal mio fiorellino.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mon amour mai mi permetterei! ne di scriverlo ne di pensarlo! :voodoo:
> 
> stai lontana dal mio fiorellino.


Quasi quasi dovevamo sposarci e ora scopro che il tuo fiorellino è lui e non io......
Va bè proprio lunatici sti uomini:blank:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quasi quasi dovevamo sposarci e ora scopro che il tuo fiorellino è lui e non io......
> Va bè proprio lunatici sti uomini:blank:



 Ma no dai, ci stiamo un po tutti Lotharizzando no?  ma fedele sugnu solo a te.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che soltanto chi è amico possa commentare, sarà nelle impostazioni, credo.



non credo sia così


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non credo sia così



Io credo di si, ieri scrivo ad Occhiverdi che non potevo commentare dopo un po mi arriva la sua richiesta d'amicizia, provo a commentare e posso farlo, conclusione? quella che ho scritto.  Poi.. buh!!


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quasi quasi dovevamo sposarci e ora scopro che il tuo fiorellino è *lui* e non io......
> Va bè proprio lunatici sti uomini:blank:



se quel lui sono io, sei proprio fuori starda, ultimo non è il mio tipo, si crea troppi problemi, qualunque cosa faccia, figurati ad avere una relazione con me, non se ne parla prorpio. Poi fisicamente, non è granchè, panzuto, tacchiato, no no, ma la cosa più importante è che non ha la patata.  dice di averla ma non apprezza lo sbucciapatata che gli ho regalato, quindi mente.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> se quel lui sono io, sei proprio fuori starda, ultimo non è il mio tipo, si crea troppi problemi, qualunque cosa faccia, figurati ad avere una relazione con me, non se ne parla prorpio. Poi fisicamente, non è granchè, panzuto, tacchiato, no no, ma la cosa più importante è che non ha la patata.  dice di averla ma non apprezza lo sbucciapatata che gli ho regalato, quindi mente.


 Ed ora che tutti sanno tutto di me... sto arrossendo di brutto, ti odio.

La vendetta, e senza peli nella lingua, ( mo non fare battute astruse) lui è un bell'uomo alto, muscoloso, ben messo nella postura, nel camminare è stupendo, la voce così particolare che al sentirla ci si sente vibrare, ha solo un piccolo problema, uno solo però! ha la ciolla repressa di pochi cm, e l'erezione è totalmente assente.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> se quel lui sono io, sei proprio fuori starda, ultimo non è il mio tipo, si crea troppi problemi, qualunque cosa faccia, figurati ad avere una relazione con me, non se ne parla prorpio. Poi fisicamente, non è granchè, panzuto, tacchiato, no no, ma la cosa più importante è che non ha la patata. dice di averla ma non apprezza lo sbucciapatata che gli ho regalato, quindi mente.



No il lui mi sembra fosse riferito a Occhiverdi


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No il lui mi sembra fosse riferito a Occhiverdi


Si, ma lui si vuole mettere nel mezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ma lui si vuole mettere nel mezzo.



Ok io mi chiamo fuori
Mi sembra di capire che ormai tra voi tre sia scoppiato L'ammmorrreeee.....Non vorrei mai mettermi in mezzo:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok io mi chiamo fuori
> Mi sembra di capire che ormai tra voi tre sia scoppiato L'ammmorrreeee.....Non vorrei mai mettermi in mezzo:mrgreen:


no no tesoro, stai tranquilla che in mezzo a loro due non mi ci metto neanch'io. lasciamoli al loro amore, semmai noi due ....... 




p.s. scambiamoci via pm i num dei cell


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok io mi chiamo fuori
> Mi sembra di capire che ormai tra voi tre sia scoppiato L'ammmorrreeee.....Non vorrei mai mettermi in mezzo:mrgreen:


Che carini che sono :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no no tesoro, stai tranquilla che in mezzo a loro due non mi ci metto neanch'io. lasciamoli al loro amore, semmai noi due .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo, stai sempre a quattro piedi. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, stai sempre a quattro piedi. :mrgreen::rotfl:



mi spiace dirlo, così davanti a tutti, ma questa non *lò* capita.

in genero faccio finta di capire ogni cosa che scrivi e replico pure, così agli altri viene il dubbio, "ma allora sono io che non capisco", ma effettivamente *avvolte *scrivi che non si capisce un cazzo.


è da tanto che volevo dirtelo, oggi *lò *fatto. 



non sò se *ai* capito.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi spiace dirlo, così davanti a tutti, ma questa non *lò* capita.
> 
> in genero faccio finta di capire ogni cosa che scrivi e replico pure, così agli altri viene il dubbio, "ma allora sono io che non capisco", ma effettivamente *avvolte *scrivi che non si capisce un cazzo.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no no tesoro, stai tranquilla che in mezzo a loro due non mi ci metto neanch'io. lasciamoli al loro amore, semmai noi due .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma anche no


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok io mi chiamo fuori
> Mi sembra di capire che ormai tra voi tre sia scoppiato L'ammmorrreeee.....Non vorrei mai mettermi in mezzo:mrgreen:


anche parvemi palese che non possiedi l'articolo richiesto per metterti in mezzo


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche parvemi palese che non possiedi l'articolo richiesto per metterti in mezzo


tu dici?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no no tesoro, stai tranquilla che in mezzo a loro due non mi ci metto neanch'io. lasciamoli al loro amore, semmai noi due .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche parvemi palese che non possiedi l'articolo richiesto per metterti in mezzo


sicuro?



lui ha detto:


> tu dici?


Ecco appunto



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sicuro?
> 
> 
> Ecco appunto
> ...


sì lo dico


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

*se*

vi fosse data la possibilità dell'eterna giovinezza (l'età in cui ognuno di noi siamo),  sareste disposti ad accettare ogni patto, clausola offerta? e, a cosa sareste disposti.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> vi fosse data la possibilità dell'eterna giovinezza (l'età in cui ognuno di noi siamo), sareste disposti ad accettare ogni patto, clausola offerta? e, a cosa sareste disposti.



No. Mi spaventa l'eternità quindi lascio che le cose vadano come devono


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> vi fosse data la possibilità dell'eterna giovinezza (l'età in cui ognuno di noi siamo), sareste disposti ad accettare ogni patto, clausola offerta? e, a cosa sareste disposti.


non la voglio l'eterna giovinezza 
quindi non sono disposta a nulla :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> vi fosse data la possibilità dell'eterna giovinezza (*l'età in cui ognuno di noi siamo*), sareste disposti ad accettare ogni patto, clausola offerta? e, a cosa sareste disposti.


Geniale, a parte per l'italiano approssimativo che già spacca, ma perchè tolta qualche eccezione qua è pieno di vecchi (es. Minerva).


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Mi spaventa l'eternità quindi lascio che le cose vadano come devono





Simy ha detto:


> non la voglio l'eterna giovinezza
> quindi non sono disposta a nulla :mrgreen:



per essere chiaro, non ho parlato di immortalità, ma di rimanere tali e quali come siamo sino alla morte.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Geniale, a parte per l'italiano approssimativo che già spacca, ma perchè tolta qualche eccezione qua è pieno di vecchi (es. Minerva).


Eh ?Itagliano? tzè.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

che bello "non è un paese per vecchi" .lo avete letto o visto?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> per essere chiaro, non ho parlato di immortalità, ma di rimanere tali e quali come siamo sino alla morte.



ah ok...
comunque no. Credo che ogni momento della vita abbia il suo perchè quindi mi va benissimo invecchiare....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bello "non è un paese per vecchi" .lo avete letto o visto?


Secondo me non hanno colto il doppio senso, Quindi evidenzio io quello che è il tuo messaggio subliminale, Minerva non è vecchia. :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

non c'era nessun doppio senso.
ad ogni modo ho l'età che ho che è tanta o poca a seconda di come si possa vedere.
se volessi fare la velina sono vecchia, volendo fare la nonna me la posso cavare discretamente.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me non hanno colto il doppio senso, Quindi evidenzio io quello che è il tuo messaggio subliminale, Minerva non è vecchia. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'era nessun doppio senso.
> ad ogni modo ho l'età che ho che è tanta o poca a seconda di come si possa vedere.
> se volessi fare la velina sono vecchia, volendo fare la nonna me la posso cavare discretamente.



Era messa nel conto questa tua risposta, sei prevedibile Minerva. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

*tengo a precisare che,*

essendo parte integrante dei tt e nel rispetto dei dettami di prefazione, la conoscenza dottrinale, ma anche semplicemente scolastica, della lingua italiana qui non è prerogativa, ciascuno interventore può esprimersi come meglio ritiene. 




per farfy: vivere la vita in tutti i suoi perchè senza dover ricorrere a cure mediche o al doversi trascinare o etc. non sarebbe magnifico?


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Era messa nel conto questa tua risposta, sei prevedibile Minerva. :rotfl:



no. sei tu che non fa altro che scrivere minciunate.  ha ragione il tuo amico gioelebi, quando dice che sei terra terra e che non capisci una mazza.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> essendo parte integrante dei tt e nel rispetto dei dettami di prefazione, la conoscenza dottrinale, ma anche semplicemente scolastica, della lingua italiana qui non è prerogativa, ciascuno interventore può esprimersi come meglio ritiene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarebbe magnifico, quello che intendo è che non vorrei che il mio corpo restasse tale e quale. Voglio vedere il suo cambiamento


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no. sei tu che non fa altro che scrivere minciunate.  ha ragione il tuo amico gioelebi, quando dice che sei terra terra e che non capisci una mazza.



Se tu non la smetti, ti dovrai convincere che se io non scriverò più nel forum, che, la colpa sarà soltanto tua ed in parte mia, non riesco a non sganasciare dalle risate, astruso che sei! :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no. sei tu che non fa altro che scrivere minciunate.  ha ragione il tuo amico gioelebi, quando dice che sei terra terra e che non capisci una mazza.



ma voi due non eravate AMICI?:mexican:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbe magnifico, quello che intendo è che non vorrei che il mio corpo restasse tale e quale. Voglio vedere il suo cambiamento


penso che sia un po per tutti così, però fa paura invecchiare, perchè il cambiamento non è solo nell'aspetto ma anche salutistico, cosa necessaria, la salute, affinchè possaimo godere la vita.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma voi due non eravate AMICI?:mexican:



Noi? e tu pensi che io possa instaurare un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto che si possa basare su una parola così importante che è l'amicizia! con lui!!? lui è purpu ha problemi di eretteo e non dico altro. :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noi? e tu pensi che io possa instaurare un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto che si possa basare su una parola così importante che è l'amicizia! con lui!!? lui è purpu ha problemi di eretteo e non dico altro. :mrgreen:


vabè amici si fa per dire.
ma se non erro in un thread vi eravate coalizzati contro la povera babsi in dialetto siculo come simpatica compagni di camerata....o sbaglio?


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> per essere chiaro, non ho parlato di immortalità, ma di rimanere tali e quali come siamo sino alla morte.


non ci avevo mai pensato. 
ma direi di no, sono contenta di come sto invecchiando e cambiando nel tempo, potrebbe essere interessante anche più avanti. 

ma non è un discorso troppo elevato per il tt? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> per essere chiaro, non ho parlato di immortalità, ma di rimanere tali e quali come siamo sino alla morte.



Io sono immortale


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> vabè amici si fa per dire.
> ma se non erro in un thread vi eravate coalizzati contro la povera babsi in dialetto siculo come simpatica compagni di camerata....o sbaglio?


Forse eravamo, diciamo "simpatizzanti" su qualcosa, ma mai comunque abbiamo avuto idee complementari. Mai. 

E mica ci vuole tanto a capirlo, con un tipaccio come lui.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> penso che sia un po per tutti così, però fa paura invecchiare, perchè il cambiamento non è solo nell'aspetto ma anche salutistico, cosa necessaria, la salute, affinchè possaimo godere la vita.


a me spaventa la morte solo questo dell'invecchiare
Pensa che da piccola la sera a volte mi prendeva l'angoscia all'idea della morte e del dopo. Dell'eternità.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono immortale


che ci vuole:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono immortale


Io anche, attraverso i miei figli.


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> vabè amici si fa per dire.
> ma se non erro in un thread vi eravate coalizzati contro la povera babsi in dialetto siculo come simpatica compagni di camerata....o sbaglio?


noi coalizzati contro di te. NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO, quando mai.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse eravamo, diciamo "simpatizzanti" su qualcosa, ma mai comunque abbiamo avuto idee complementari. Mai.
> 
> E mica ci vuole tanto a capirlo, con un tipaccio come lui.


vabè in quel caso sembravate due guasconi che se la prendono con l'ultima arrivata e vi facevate i complimenti a vicenda.
ripeto, due compagnoni di camerata


----------



## lunaiena (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci vuole:rotfl:



Basta volerlo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

spetta che ora mi applico fortemente 





lunapiena ha detto:


> Basta volerlo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono immortale


e io il papa


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> noi coalizzati contro di te. NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO, quando mai.


sì lui senza che fai il vago!
ricordi il discorso sugli uomini dalla grande esperienza?
ecco io sì.
vi spalleggiavate come non mai.
che è successo nel frattempo, avete litigato e nn avete ancora fatto la pace?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> vabè in quel caso sembravate due guasconi che se la prendono con l'ultima arrivata e vi facevate i complimenti a vicenda.
> ripeto, due compagnoni di camerata


Nulla!! non ci riesco! ti immagino in autoreggenti e non riesco ad andare avanti e mentirti, ebbene si siamo due compagni di camerata che vanno d'accordo, scusa lui ma capisci ammia! a.u.t.o.r.e.g.g.e.n.ti. dicasi autoreggenti!! ohh!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spetta che ora mi applico fortemente




mica sarai in bagno no!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non ci avevo mai pensato.
> ma direi di no, sono contenta di come sto invecchiando e cambiando nel tempo, potrebbe essere interessante anche più avanti.
> 
> *ma non è un discorso troppo elevato per il tt? *:mrgreen:


e perchè, l'importante è non darsi tante aree e discuterne terra terra. :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e io il papa




Il solito esagerato!


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mica sarai in bagno no!:rotfl:


:racchia:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nulla!! non ci riesco! ti immagino in autoreggenti e non riesco ad andare avanti e mentirti, ebbene si siamo due compagni di camerata che vanno d'accordo, scusa lui ma capisci ammia! a.u.t.o.r.e.g.g.e.n.ti. dicasi autoreggenti!! ohh!


dici tutta nuda e solo autoreggenti? io un bel paio di scarpe con tacco 17 non lo vedrei male, se prorpio devo essere sincero.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> dici tutta nuda e solo autoreggenti? io un bel paio di scarpe con tacco 17 non lo vedrei male, se prorpio devo essere sincero.


vabè vi siete rialleati.
lo sapevo io....


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

*babsi*

(che cazzo di nome che hai)

purtroppo ultimo pensa di essere il primo, non si rende conto della sua posizione in classifica, tutti lo prendono in giro, ma è convinto che lo stimano. io ho provato a spiegarglielo, ma si è incazzato, non ha apprezzato la sincerità e cosi *lò *mandatoafareinculosenzasostaalcuna, tutto in un fiato.  cerca di far pace, ma io non lo cago *propio.


spero che gibi legga.  *


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> dici tutta nuda e solo autoreggenti? io un bel paio di scarpe con tacco 17 non lo vedrei male, se prorpio devo essere sincero.


L'approvazione è mia.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bello "non è un paese per vecchi" .lo avete letto o visto?


Si si, bello assai. Ma tutti i film dei Cohen sono belli o quasi.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> (che cazzo di nome che hai)
> 
> purtroppo ultimo pensa di essere il primo, non si rende conto della sua posizione in classifica, tutti lo prendono in giro, ma è convinto che lo stimano. io ho provato a spiegarglielo, ma si è incazzato, non ha apprezzato la sincerità e cosi *lò *mandatoafareinculosenzasostaalcuna, tutto in un fiato.  cerca di far pace, ma io non lo cago *propio.
> 
> ...



a me non è che freghi una cippa onestamente se siete amici o meno, ma direi di darti una bella calmata per cominciare, e spiegarmi innanzitutto che c'avrebbe il nick che non ti sta bene, dimmi pure, tutta orecchi sono.


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

*giolebix*

ma tu fra i tt ti ci torvi bene.


chi disprezza compra.



a dopo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si si, bello assai. Ma tutti i film dei Cohen sono belli o quasi.


poi a me piace molto javier bardem


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me non è che freghi una cippa onestamente se siete amici o meno, ma direi di darti una bella calmata per cominciare, e spiegarmi innanzitutto che c'avrebbe il nick che non ti sta bene, dimmi pure, tutta orecchi sono.



babsi da noi indica le lumache astruse che scrisciando lasciano la bava a terra.


però adesso devo proprio andare, magari stasera sul tardi ti spiego meglio, mi spiace. 


ciao


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> (che cazzo di nome che hai)
> 
> purtroppo ultimo pensa di essere il primo, non si rende conto della sua posizione in classifica, tutti lo prendono in giro, ma è convinto che lo stimano. io ho provato a spiegarglielo, ma si è incazzato, non ha apprezzato la sincerità e cosi *lò *mandatoafareinculosenzasostaalcuna, tutto in un fiato.  cerca di far pace, ma io non lo cago *propio.
> 
> ...



:mrgreen: Anche se legge fa finta, e se legge non capisce, e se capisce s'incazza e scrive e noi non capisciamo. capisciuto ? 

gibi hai lettuto?


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> babsi da noi indica le lumache astruse che scrisciando lasciano la bava a terra.
> 
> 
> però adesso devo proprio andare, magari stasera sul tardi ti spiego meglio, mi spiace.
> ...



Babsi è il nome di una delle protagoniste di un libro, "Noi, i ragazzi dello Zoo di Berlino", di Christiane F.
Fortunatamente c'azzecca poco quella regazzina infelice con me, dato che sennò dovrei essere a farmi le pere in qualche autostrada dismessa della germania di allora, però mi piaceva per dati motivi e quindi l'ho messo.
se poi da voi so le lumache, affari vostri.
cià


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi a me piace molto javier bardem



Mah. Insomma. Come attore l'ho sempre trovato non particolarmente degno di nota. Cioè, normale. Se poi ti riferisci alla fisicità, pure lì, niente di che. Opinioni personalissime le mie, ed ammetto non troppo qualificate, specie quella sull'aspetto del nostro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me non è che freghi una cippa onestamente se siete amici o meno, ma direi di darti una bella calmata per cominciare, e spiegarmi innanzitutto che c'avrebbe il nick che non ti sta bene, dimmi pure, tutta orecchi sono.





Attenta che risponde, sugnu tuttu minchia. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi a me piace molto javier bardem


Tieni giù le mani. E' MIO

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah. Insomma. Come attore l'ho sempre trovato non particolarmente degno di nota. Cioè, normale. Se poi ti riferisci alla fisicità, pure lì, niente di che. Opinioni personalissime le mie, ed ammetto non troppo qualificate, specie quella sull'aspetto del nostro.



Qualche virgola di troppo.

Specificare il nostro. Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah. Insomma. Come attore l'ho sempre trovato non particolarmente degno di nota. Cioè, normale. Se poi ti riferisci alla fisicità, pure lì, *niente di che. *Opinioni personalissime le mie, ed ammetto non troppo qualificate, specie quella sull'aspetto del nostro.


Niente di che???????????
Testosterone puro...altro che niente di che.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noi? e tu pensi che io possa instaurare un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto che si possa basare su una parola così importante che è l'amicizia! con lui!!? lui è purpu ha problemi di eretteo e non dico altro. :mrgreen:


Questa me l'ero persa.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Attenta che risponde, sugnu tuttu minchia. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e stica.
contenta per lui.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

terribile la sua metamorfosi.un pugno allo stomaco 





babsi ha detto:


> Babsi è il nome di una delle protagoniste di un libro, "Noi, i ragazzi dello Zoo di Berlino", di Christiane F.
> Fortunatamente c'azzecca poco quella regazzina infelice con me, dato che sennò dovrei essere a farmi le pere in qualche autostrada dismessa della germania di allora, però mi piaceva per dati motivi e quindi l'ho messo.
> se poi da voi so le lumache, affari vostri.
> cià


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente di che???????????
> *Testosterone puro...altro che niente di che*.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah. Insomma. Come attore l'ho sempre trovato non particolarmente degno di nota. Cioè, normale. Se poi ti riferisci alla fisicità, pure lì, niente di che. Opinioni personalissime le mie, ed ammetto non troppo qualificate, specie quella sull'aspetto del nostro.


non parlavo di aspetto (mi pare un po' bassino)
ma è dirompente.
bella copia con penelope che  è bravissima, per me


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tieni giù le mani. E' MIO
> 
> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


scusa:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero persa.



Sai che scherzo, ho molto rispetto per te, come per tutti, tranne uno però, non faccio il nome perchè non voglio inimicarmelo, ma il nick si, J and bì :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parlavo di aspetto (mi pare un po' bassino)
> ma è dirompente.
> bella copia con penelope che è bravissima, per me


Lei più di lui, si. Fisicamente non che mica molto neanche lei.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parlavo di aspetto (mi pare un po' bassino)
> ma è dirompente.
> bella copia con* penelope che è bravissima*, per me


:up:

anche se da quando sta con lui mi sta sulle palle


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lei più di lui, si. Fisicamente non che mica molto neanche lei.






:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Tranquillo vado a casa. a
Rilassati eh. :mrgreen:

Domani mi spieghi, pikkì non ci ho capito una beneamata mazza.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lei più di lui, si. Fisicamente non che mica molto neanche lei.


è una che si trasforma.
dalla bruttina di non ti muovere al calendario campari.
e poi finalmente una faccia unica e non le solite botuliniche


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una che si trasforma.
> dalla bruttina di non ti muovere al calendario campari.
> e poi finalmente una faccia unica e non le solite botuliniche


Ti dirò, tra le attrici comunemente note non ho particolare predilezione per nessuna. Cioè, nessuna mi piace veramente o mi colpisce per qualche ragione oltre l'eventuale bravura, a parte due: Uma Thurman e Jennifer Connelly. Quelle si.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parlavo di aspetto (mi pare un po' bassino)
> ma è dirompente.
> bella copia con penelope che  è bravissima, per me




Nel film "non ti muovere " era  bellissima e bravissima....


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nel film "non ti muovere " era  bellissima e bravissima....


bravissima certo, come ho detto.
poi però italia non doveva essere bella per nulla e lei è riuscita a diventare goffa e sciatta come il personaggio richiedeva
se poi parliamo di intensità è un'altra cosa


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono immortale



io rifatta


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Babsi è il nome di una delle protagoniste di un libro, "Noi, i ragazzi dello Zoo di Berlino", di Christiane F.
> Fortunatamente c'azzecca poco quella regazzina infelice con me, dato che sennò dovrei essere a farmi le pere in qualche autostrada dismessa della germania di allora, però mi piaceva per dati motivi e quindi l'ho messo.
> se poi da voi so le lumache, affari vostri.
> cià



quel film mi è piaciuto molto, nonostante mio padre me lo avesse fatto vedere in una sorta di _
vedi cosa ti succede se ti droghi? Ma tranquilla, non ti ridurrai così, perchè ti faccio fuori prima._




Il mio papino amoroso:inlove::inlove:


ancora oggi mi chiede se mi drogo:unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bello "non è un paese per vecchi" .lo avete letto o visto?


letto. Mc Carthy mi piace un sacco, è pazzescamente secco, essenziale, per niente lirico. In lingua originale rende meglio


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> letto. Mc Carthy mi piace un sacco, è pazzescamente secco, essenziale, per niente lirico. *In lingua originale rende meglio*


devo accontentarmi.poter leggere in lingua originale gli autori è un gran privilegio


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo accontentarmi.poter leggere in lingua originale gli autori è un gran privilegio


a me l'inglese piace tanto tanto e l'ho studiato molto e fin da piccola, tutto qui. Secondo me, però, rende al suo massimo nella poesia, non nella prosa. Alcuni romanzi che adoro (Auster, ad esempio), mi piacciono più tradotti. Ma l'essenzialità di Mc Carthy è possibile solo nella sua lingua, nella nostra diventa tutto molto diverso.


----------



## Gian (15 Gennaio 2013)

sono ancora in attesa dei vostri consigli....
tornate indietro di una ventina di pagine. :mexican:
l'unico che ho ricevuto è compatibile con una veloce
capatina nella patrie galere per violenza sessuale....

saluto (con *cinque *dita per ciascuno mano....).


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

*in questo minchia*

di tredì non è ammessa la cultura di nessun genere. potete chiacchierare di tutto ma soprattutto di niente. 
MINERVA e GIONBLAZER, smettetela di fare i colti, sembrate in serra. ma non avete altro da fare?
tipo una birra e dei pop corn?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> di tredì non è ammessa la cultura di nessun genere. potete chiacchierare di tutto ma soprattutto di niente.
> MINERVA e GIONBLAZER, smettetela di fare i colti, sembrate in serra. ma non avete altro da fare?
> tipo una birra e dei pop corn?


Son d'accordo,la cultura no,la pseudo cultura si!


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son d'accordo,la cultura no,la pseudo cultura si!


finalmente uno a cui piace dire la verità. 



chi mala iurnata, oggi, anche rannuli, acqua a tinchitè e u vientu ca strazza i robbi ri 'nguoddu.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui;1057523[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]vi fosse data la possibilità dell'eterna giovinezza [/B](l'età in cui ognuno di noi siamo), sareste disposti ad accettare ogni patto, clausola offerta? e, a cosa sareste disposti.



ma chi la vuole l'eterna giovinezza...


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma chi la vuole l'eterna giovinezza...



ripeto che non è intesa come immortalità.


avrei voglia di unarancina al ragù. 
il mio indirizzo è l.... l......
via 




ma tu già sai:
grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> di tredì non è ammessa la cultura di nessun genere. potete chiacchierare di tutto ma soprattutto di niente.
> MINERVA e GIONBLAZER, smettetela di fare i colti, sembrate in serra. ma non avete altro da fare?
> tipo una birra e dei pop corn?



Qua mi tocca appoggiartela.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son d'accordo,la cultura no,la pseudo cultura si!



Tu,sei,ignorante,conosci,l,'inglese,tu,?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ripeto che non è intesa come immortalità.
> 
> 
> avrei voglia di unarancina al ragù.
> ...



beh
a me farebbe impressione arrivare all'età di 80 ANNI (MAGARI...) con la faccia di adesso...
giovane fuori e vecchia dentro insomma....


ma tutta questa passione per le arancine....
mammamia...
.....
di mattina...

ma come cazzo fate


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh
> a me farebbe impressione arrivare all'età di 80 ANNI (MAGARI...) con la faccia di adesso...
> giovane fuori e vecchia dentro insomma....
> 
> ...



buona, buonissima, con il ragù che si va sbrodolando, fumante, con il formaggio che fila, l'olio della frittura che inzuppa la carta, uuuuummmhmmmm  che delizia.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu,sei,ignorante,conosci,l,'inglese,tu,?


Claudio caro,dovremmo spiegare a sto paio di soloni che girano qui dentro,che conoscere l'inglese,avere una laurea,non significa essere intelligenti o avere cultura,è semplicemente una questione di nozionismo e basta!Comunque ricordiamoci che siamo su tradimento.net,non è certo questo il posto dove snocciolare la propria pseudo cultura....!


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio caro,dovremmo spiegare a sto paio di soloni che girano qui dentro,che conoscere l'inglese,avere una laurea,non significa essere intelligenti o avere cultura,è semplicemente una questione di nozionismo e basta!Comunque ricordiamoci che siamo su tradimento.net,non è certo questo il posto dove snocciolare la propria pseudo cultura....!



bravo per la seconda volta; qui si snocciola altro. Chi vuole intendere, intenda.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua mi tocca appoggiartela.


ti ho detto più volte di appogiarla da qualche altra parte. 



p.s. inoltre anche se fosse, considerato il peso e di conseguenza le dimensioni, pensi mi accorgerei di qualcosa?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio caro,dovremmo spiegare a sto paio di soloni che girano qui dentro,che conoscere l'inglese,avere una laurea,non significa essere intelligenti o avere cultura,è semplicemente una questione di nozionismo e basta!Comunque ricordiamoci che siamo su tradimento.net,non è certo questo il posto dove snocciolare la propria pseudo cultura....!



Sono d'accordo su tutto. Ma tutto tutto! e non solo perchè mi piace quello che scrivi, anche perchè mi sto fazionando, simil nick, simil forum.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> bravo per la seconda volta; qui si snocciola altro. Chi vuole intendere, intenda.


Magari,questi non aggiungono un cazzo,io è un pò che osservo e tranne commenti stupidini, battute melliflue che non fanno affatto ridere, non leggo altro!Nessuno contenuto,nessuna traccia d'umanità,nessuna introspezione,niente, un cazzo,si scompisciano per stronzate,ridono per un cazzo,poi scrivono che son soli....cazzo chiediti il perchè no?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ti ho detto più volte di appogiarla da qualche altra parte.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. inoltre anche se fosse, considerato il peso e di conseguenza le dimensioni, pensi mi accorgerei di qualcosa?



Sei malizioso.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto. Ma tutto tutto! e non solo perchè mi piace quello che scrivi, anche perchè mi sto fazionando, simil nick, simil forum.


Claudio,questi apprezzamente fammeli in mp,non ti conviene, finisce che gli vai ancora più sulle palle...!:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio,questi apprezzamente fammeli in mp,non ti conviene, finisce che gli vai ancora più sulle palle...!:carneval:


Pensi che me ne può fregar di meno? Sono uscito da certi schemi oscù, ora o mi pigliano così o la pigliano di li.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

*ma porca*

di la sono seri, discorsi seri, sempre seri, a dire cazzate serie, e se dici cazzate poco serie, non capisci un cezz.

qualcuno inizia a starmi sulle palle, non solo BJ. c'è qualcuno che se la tira, sempre con la puzza sotto il naso, ioso iodiqua, iodila.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> di la sono seri, discorsi seri, sempre seri, a dire cazzate serie, e se dici cazzate poco serie, non capisci un cezz.
> 
> qualcuno inizia a starmi sulle palle, non solo BJ. c'è qualcuno che se la tira, sempre con la puzza sotto il naso, ioso iodiqua, iodila.


Bj,è un ruvido,ma è uno vero a me piace nonostante tutto!


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bj,è un ruvido,ma è uno vero a me piace nonostante tutto!


uno vero, non saprei, a volte mi pare che attacchi senza un valido motivo, ma ognuno ha i suoi pro e contro, quindi lo accetto così com'è, anzi ti dirò, capita di trovarmi d'accordo per ciò che scrive. quello che non apprezzo di jb è il dare gratuitamente dell'ignorante e caprone ad altri utenti e soprattutto gli insulti gratuiti.


p.s. ma non essendo qui preferisco non parlarne, visto che non pùò controbbattere.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> di la sono seri, discorsi seri, sempre seri, a dire cazzate serie, e se dici cazzate poco serie, non capisci un cezz.
> 
> qualcuno inizia a starmi sulle palle, non solo BJ. c'è qualcuno che se la tira, sempre con la puzza sotto il naso, ioso iodiqua, iodila.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bj,è un ruvido,ma è uno vero a me piace nonostante tutto!


Ma si è simpatico, nonostante abbia degli scopi, è simpatico.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

*di certo*

personaggi di spessore qui ce ne saranno sicuramente, non lo metto in dubbio, ma non è carino metterlo in vista e soprattutto additare chi non lo è.  



spero sia scritto in itagliano corretto.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> personaggi di spessore qui ce ne saranno sicuramente, non lo metto in dubbio, ma non è carino metterlo in vista e soprattutto additare chi non lo è.
> 
> 
> 
> spero sia scritto in itagliano corretto.



Alcune volte però fa anche bene, aumenta l'autostima, e visto che ci sono posti dove si può ed altri dove non ne hai la possibilità, diamo una chance, no?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> personaggi di spessore qui ce ne saranno sicuramente, non lo metto in dubbio, ma non è carino metterlo in vista e soprattutto additare chi non lo è.
> 
> 
> 
> spero sia scritto in itagliano corretto.


Caro lui,preferisco uno che ti scrive in faccia le cose...qui dentro a diffamare e calunniare ci sono dei veri professionisti...!!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro lui,preferisco uno che ti scrive in faccia le cose...qui dentro a diffamare e calunniare ci sono dei veri professionisti...!!



:up:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro lui,preferisco uno che ti scrive in faccia le cose...qui dentro a diffamare e calunniare ci sono dei veri professionisti...!!


io per primo apprezzo la sincerità e la schiettezza, ma non gli insulti.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io per primo apprezzo la sincerità e la schiettezza, ma non gli insulti.



Stronzo.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

*e allora:*

dovrò necessariamente prendere provvedimenti;


da altro 3d, la frase è di Ultimo:

"Dicevano che gli istinti atavici attirano.... insomma tutto un business andato per fortuna anche esso in..... merda"

escludendo merda, tutto il resto non è da te. mi sa che ti caccio dal club. ti stai inculturando troppo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> dovrò necessariamente prendere provvedimenti;
> 
> 
> da altro 3d, la frase è di Ultimo:
> ...



Ma.. ma... ma... io mi sono fatto soltanto furbo! vado su google, googleizzo e sembro un'arca di scEnza. vusavècomprì muà! ya?


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

*stamattina*

non so che cazzo mi succede; penso una cosa e ne scrivo un'altra, oppure scrivo quella e la Scancello perchè non mi piace.  


anche adesso. 


che sarà?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non so che cazzo mi succede; penso una cosa e ne scrivo un'altra, oppure scrivo quella e la Scancello perchè non mi piace.
> 
> 
> anche adesso.
> ...


A me capita spessisimo...Mi sa che sono gli anni che passano


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me capita spessisimo...Mi sa che sono gli anni che passano


potrebbe anche essere, ma perchè solo in determinate giornate, oggi.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non so che cazzo mi succede; penso una cosa e ne scrivo un'altra, oppure scrivo quella e la Scancello perchè non mi piace.
> 
> 
> anche adesso.
> ...


Uno di quei momenti in cui tutto sembra inutile?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> potrebbe anche essere, ma perchè solo in determinate giornate, oggi.



Stanchezza? Pensieri? non lo so
Io ho avuto un mese di stress eccessivo e ti assicuro che faccio cose e dico cose al posto di altre.
Diemntico dove parcheggio
Prendo la scala invece dell'asse da stiro
Sbaglio strada per venire in ufficio (lavoro nello stesso posto da 23 anni) ecc ecc


Quindi sereno, vedrai che passa


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uno di quei momenti in cui tutto sembra inutile?



SI.



farfalla ha detto:


> Stanchezza? Pensieri? non lo so
> Io ho avuto un mese di stress eccessivo e ti assicuro che faccio cose e dico cose al posto di altre.
> Diemntico dove parcheggio
> Prendo la scala invece dell'asse da stiro
> ...


e ma tu però sei da ricovero.


tra la'ltro oggi c'è lhò lento, ma lento lento, passa la voglia quando è così moscio.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> SI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè io cercavo un modo per tirarti su di morale e tu  mi dici che sono da ricovero?:blu:


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè io cercavo un modo per tirarti su di morale e tu mi dici che sono da ricovero?:blu:


ma è perchè ti voglio bene che l'ho detto, tutte quelle cose che fai e non dovresti o che non fai ma dovresti, *mi sto sembrando Ultimo.





*(spero che non leggano ne jb, ne Min, ne Ab)


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> SI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ecco. In quei momenti io cancello, tu almeno sei riuscito a scrivere qualcosa.

No non c'è nulla da fare in questi momenti, io non ho mai trovato rimedi.

Se vuoi puoi anche prendermi a parolacce.  sono presente e pronto a farti incazzare, vediamo se ti passa? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ma è perchè ti voglio bene che l'ho detto, tutte quelle cose che fai e non dovresti o che non fai ma dovresti, *mi sto sembrando Ultimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insomma caro lui,ma a farfalla che cazzo gli vogliamo dire?dolce,composta,onesta nella sua imperfezione....e con qualche dote nascosta....................................................!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

*e che cazzo*

non respiro. Influenza di M. 
devo lavorare e non ne ho voglia. lavoro di M.
devo aggiornare il blog. e non ne ho voglia.
devo ....

buon giorno..


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma caro lui,ma a farfalla che cazzo gli vogliamo dire?dolce,composta,onesta nella sua imperfezione....e con qualche dote nascosta....................................................!


non gli si suò proprio obbiettare nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non respiro. Influenza di M.
> devo lavorare e non ne ho voglia. lavoro di M.
> devo aggiornare il blog. e non ne ho voglia.
> devo ....
> ...


Apri i commenti al blog per favore?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Apri i commenti al blog per favore?


PM


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhi verdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non respiro. Influenza di M.
> devo lavorare e non ne ho voglia. lavoro di M.
> devo aggiornare il blog. e non ne ho voglia.
> devo ....
> ...


Misurati la febbre alla jb e vedi che sollievo...!


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non respiro. Influenza di M.
> devo lavorare e non ne ho voglia. lavoro di M.
> devo aggiornare il blog. e non ne ho voglia.
> devo ....
> ...


giornata di M. 
:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

ma la EMME che tutti mettete, cosa indica, l'iniziale del virus?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Misurati la febbre alla jb e vedi che sollievo...!


no febbre. Già misurata con il metodo classico. sotto le ascelle. 



Simy ha detto:


> giornata di M.
> :rotfl:


e sono in ufficio ... eh! :nuke:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhi verdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no febbre. Già misurata con il metodo classico. sotto le ascelle.
> 
> 
> 
> e sono in ufficio ... eh! :nuke:


Non essere timido dai...vedrai che anche quando ti passerà,continuerai a misurare...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non essere timido dai...vedrai che anche quando ti passerà,continuerai a misurare...



sempre sotto le ascelle. 

E solo perchè ci si è rotto il termometro ad infrarossi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma caro lui,ma a farfalla che cazzo gli vogliamo dire?dolce,composta,onesta nella sua imperfezione....e con qualche dote nascosta....................................................!





lui ha detto:


> non gli si suò proprio obbiettare nulla.



smettetela che mi monto la testa........:lipstick:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> smettetela che mi monto la testa........:lipstick:


Pense questo e questo scrivo!


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhi verdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sempre sotto le ascelle.
> 
> E solo perchè ci si è rotto il termometro ad infrarossi.


Non essere timido....dai!:carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non essere timido....dai!:carneval:


Timido??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti assicuro che se mi piacesse mettermi qualcosa nel sedere lo ametterei senza batter ciglio. Anzi mi sembrava di aver già ammesso certi attegiamenti che mi piacciono quando sto con una donna.

Il mio autoerotismo non prevede penetrazioni anali.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Timido??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti assicuro che se mi piacesse mettermi qualcosa nel sedere lo ametterei senza batter ciglio. Anzi mi sembrava di aver già ammesso certi attegiamenti che mi piacciono quando sto con una donna.
> 
> Il mio autoerotismo non prevede penetrazioni anali.


mi stai proprio simpatico :up:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Timido??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti assicuro che se mi piacesse mettermi qualcosa nel sedere lo ametterei senza batter ciglio. Anzi mi sembrava di aver già ammesso certi attegiamenti che mi piacciono quando sto con una donna.
> 
> Il mio autoerotismo non prevede penetrazioni anali.




ti approvo con tutta me stessa...

sei davvero forte....


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ti approvo con tutta me stessa...
> 
> sei davvero forte....


Approvi che non gli piace mettersi cose nel sedere?:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti approvo con tutta me stessa...
> 
> sei davvero forte....





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi stai proprio simpatico :up:


Proprio ora che non sono più single.... che rogna!! :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Proprio ora che non sono più single.... che rogna!! :mrgreen:


ma suvvia, siamo su tradinet...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma suvvia, siamo su tradinet...


:sbatti::sbatti:


ok me la sono cercata. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti:
> 
> 
> ok me la sono cercata. :mrgreen:



:linguaccia:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Approvi che non gli piace mettersi cose nel sedere?:rotfl:



non hai colto...
io colsi 


io e occhi ci siamo capiti...


e
mutu


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Proprio ora che non sono più single.... che rogna!! :mrgreen:





ehm....



non
ti 
montare la testa però.....


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> non hai colto...
> io colsi
> 
> 
> ...


Scherzavo,ho colto.....!:up:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzavo,ho colto.....!:up:


Hai ... co*i*to ... ?:mrgreen::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Hai ... co*i*to ... ?:mrgreen::rotfl::carneval:



scIemo


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma suvvia, siamo su tradinet...


cheffai istighi??? ma guarda te 'ste ragasse...


----------



## Hellseven (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *scIemo*


:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non so che cazzo mi succede; penso una cosa e ne scrivo un'altra, oppure scrivo quella e la Scancello perchè non mi piace.
> 
> 
> anche adesso.
> ...


la cosapevolezza degli altri 

benvenuto nel club dei saggi


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cheffai istighi??? ma guarda te 'ste ragasse...


ma qui istigano tutti...ma proprio tutti...se lo faccio io apriti cielo!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma qui istigano tutti...ma proprio tutti...se lo faccio io apriti cielo!!! :mrgreen:



ehi cocchina...non rubiamo i ruoli eh?
mica solo tu...


ma guarda un pò ste nuove arrivate...


a proposito:

DA QUANTO TEMPO FREQUENTI IL FORUM?

TU?























































(...................)















lo sapete che mi stò rompendo un pò i coyotes...
tra mezz'ora filo a casa...questa è la mezz'ora più noiosa del giorno...


chissà cosa fanno in tv stasera?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

*........*

:dorme:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

:girapalle:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

neye:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

adesso so cosa prova la particella di sodio nell'acqua lete.....


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma qui istigano tutti...ma proprio tutti...se lo faccio io apriti cielo!!! :mrgreen:



io no.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> adesso so cosa prova la particella di sodio nell'acqua lete.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

minchia lu friddu ca fa.


4° alle 08,00. 

perfortuna il sole non ci abbandona mai, ma fa friddu. e senza sole chissà come sarebbe stata la iurnata.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchia lu friddu ca fa.
> 
> 
> 4° alle 08,00.
> ...


Qua 9°, stasera non si pesca, però domenica si va a bosco ficuzza dove ci sono agriturismi e la neve per poter giocare con i ragazzi. 


Rici giufà quannu chiovi friddu fa!


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*claudio*

ti faccio un regalo:




clicca su.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ti faccio un regalo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 6264
> ...



Che pelle liscia!! mmmmmm.:mrgreen: Grazie!

E' qualcuna del forum?


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che pelle liscia!! mmmmmm.:mrgreen: Grazie!
> 
> E' qualcuna del forum?




*l'hai già leccata?
*
sapessi, l'ho scovata su ................ non posso dirtelo, vediamo se lei si fà viva, ma non penso proprio, sai com'è.

per pochi minuti puoi assentarti se vuoi.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *l'hai già leccata?
> *
> sapessi, l'ho scovata su ................ non posso dirtelo, vediamo se lei si fà viva, ma non penso proprio, sai com'è.
> 
> per pochi minuti puoi assentarti se vuoi.



Ritorno.... aspetta.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua 9°, stasera non si pesca, però domenica si va a bosco ficuzza dove ci sono agriturismi e la neve per poter giocare con i ragazzi.
> 
> 
> Rici giufà quannu chiovi friddu fa!


Puoi sempre andare alla stazione di palermo,verso le 03.00 di notte peschi dei bei cefaloni neri,dalla punta rosa...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi sempre andare alla stazione di palermo,verso le 03.00 di notte peschi dei bei cefaloni neri,dalla punta rosa...!:rotfl:



Tu come lo sai? :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu come lo sai? :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:



oscuro, stavolta ultimuzzu ti futtiu.   :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



lui ha detto:


> oscuro, stavolta ultimuzzu ti futtiu.   :rotfl::rotfl:


Nahhh


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu come lo sai? :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


Ho qualche amico pescatore,e di solito alle stazione dei treni,in qualsiasi città,a notte fonda si pesca sempre il solito pesciolone,quello che ti piace tanto....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho qualche amico pescatore,e di solito alle stazione dei treni,in qualsiasi città,a notte fonda si pesca sempre il solito pesciolone,quello che ti piace tanto....!:rotfl:



du du du du.. il pesciolino che ti piace tanto.. du du du du.... :mrgreen::rotfl: quanto me piace sta ultima faccina.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho qualche amico pescatore,e di solito alle stazione dei treni,in qualsiasi città,a notte fonda si pesca sempre il solito pesciolone,quello che ti piace tanto....!:rotfl:


il TROFEO da mostrare agli amici, magari da fotografare.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Nahhh


Cattiva sei.:triste:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> il TROFEO da mostrare agli amici, magari da fotografare.


E no,claudio il trofeo se lo scaraventa violentemente in quelle chiappe flagellate e avvizzite dai traumi e dal tempo...!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchia lu friddu ca fa.
> 
> 
> 4° alle 08,00.
> ...


stamattina qui 3
mia figlia mi ha dsetto poverina..mamma ma sei pazza io stamattina resto sotto le coperte.....
c'è "il veleno" fuori.


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Cattiva sei.:triste:


No sono realista...fregare oscuro é praticamente impossibile


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,claudio il trofeo se lo scaraventa violentemente in quelle chiappe flagellate e avvizzite dai traumi e dal tempo...!


madonna mia, spettacolo orribile, anche per il trofeo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> No sono realista...fregare oscuro é praticamente impossibile



:up:

Mi dai un bacino che oscuro mi sfotte.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> No sono realista...fregare oscuro é praticamente impossibile


adesso non esageriamo, capisco che è un super eroe, ma non esageriamo. 
simy hai dormito bene?


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> madonna mia, spettacolo orribile, anche per il trofeo.


Se il culo di claudio potesse parlare....purtroppo è inerme,usurato,imbelle,sfinito,sfibbrato,spampanato,sgarrupato....!


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Mi dai un bacino che oscuro mi sfotte.


Paraculo...e cmq lo sai che oscuro ha sempre ragione ....o quasi...

Cmq ...bacino ...(dal cel non riesco a mettere le faccine)


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



lui ha detto:


> adesso non esageriamo, capisco che è un super eroe, ma non esageriamo.
> simy hai dormito bene?


Si tutto ok grazie


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ehm....
> 
> non
> ti
> montare la testa però.....


Troppo tardi! :mrgreen:

E comunque ho un ego spropositato già di mio


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Paraculo...e cmq lo sai che oscuro ha sempre ragione ....o quasi...
> 
> Cmq ...bacino ...(dal cel non riesco a mettere le faccine)


Simy,sei di parte.....!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

*OSCURO*

ultimamente percepisco una tua assillante concentrazione sulle penetrazioni anali.

Sfogati pure. Siamo qua per aiutarti. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Caro*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ultimamente percepisco una tua assillante concentrazione sulle penetrazioni anali.
> 
> Sfogati pure. Siamo qua per aiutarti. :mrgreen:


Ma che cosa scrivi?ultimamente?SON 6 ANNI CHE SCRIVO COSE COSì....:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se il culo di claudio potesse parlare....purtroppo è inerme,usurato,imbelle,sfinito,sfibbrato,spampanato,sgarrupato....!


porca puttana, non me lo sarei aspettato così ridotto male. (mi scuso con la puttana)



Simy ha detto:


> Si tutto ok grazie


bene, mi fa piacere. 
speriamo che allo stronzo sia venuto qualcosa di grave.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ultimamente percepisco una tua assillante concentrazione sulle penetrazioni anali.
> 
> Sfogati pure. Siamo qua per aiutarti. :mrgreen:


Ultimamente  ma se come secondo nick ha, ana-lizzatore!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Troppo tardi! :mrgreen:
> 
> E comunque ho un ego spropositato già di mio



solo l'ego?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ultimamente  ma se come secondo nick ha, ana-lizzatore!:mrgreen:


non leggo fake :up:



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cosa scrivi?ultimamente?SON 6 ANNI CHE SCRIVO COSE COSì....:rotfl:


allora ritratto.

OSCURO percepisco una tua ossessione dei confronti delle penetrazioni anali. Raccontaci...
:mrgreen:



Annuccia ha detto:


> solo l'ego?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e tu come fai a saperlo??


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

io m'assento un'attimo, non facciamo che .....................


pagnotella con mortadella e peperoncini.  uuummmmmhhhhh delizia.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non leggo fake :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho nulla da raccontare,sono un esperto del settore,un CUL-tore.....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho nulla da raccontare,sono un esperto del settore,un CUL-tore.....!


più termometri per tutti! :up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> più termometri per tutti! :up:


No quelle cose non sono affar mio,io sono per la sofferenza procurata....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No quelle cose non sono affar mio,io sono per la sofferenza procurata *dagli altri*....!


capisco... :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

*oscuro.*


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

*oscuro 2*

ti garba di più credo....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>



pensavo fosse più magro :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Annarè*



Annuccia ha detto:


>


A pecora son tutti uguali...!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A pecora son tutti uguali...!



NO.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NO.


Per me è così',basta che siano senza sorpresa davanti,e dentro...!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

........:rotfl:metre cercavo immagine relative ai culetti ho trovato questo....



silicone culo tappetini per auto in scatola di colore imballaggio


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A pecora son tutti uguali...!



miiiiiiiiinchiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, come mi sei scaduto. Tutti uguali? di nome. Oscuro, ma che cazzo ......... non ci posso credere, dimme che scherzavi.      


che delusione.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiinchiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, come mi sei scaduto. Tutti uguali? di nome. Oscuro, ma che cazzo ......... non ci posso credere, dimme che scherzavi.
> 
> 
> che delusione.


Io sono un cultore,posso esser serio?


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un cultore,posso esser serio?


devi essere serio, su questi argomenti non puoi che esserlo, mica siam qui a pettinar le bambole.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Ok*



lui ha detto:


> devi essere serio, su questi argomenti non puoi che esserlo, mica siam qui a pettinar le bambole.


Sul culo sarò serissimo!


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*e allora*

claudio, non leggere le cazzate che ha scritto oscuro altrimenti ci perdi la stima pure tu, dicevo, questa della cassiera e di jonni bravo melasono persa. ma dove cazzo è? oppure mi fai un sunto. ma sei certoo che fosse lui a chiedere consigli, a me pare strano. l'M.D.A. che chiede consigli. E poi, non dargli sempre addosso con sta cassiera, lo metti in cattiva luce.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

non sono tutti uguali oscù....


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Annuccia ha detto:


> non sono tutti uguali oscù....


Preferisco il secondo,mi sembra più empatico!


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia*

ma fa piacere che con la scusa di proporli ad oscuro li posti per tutti noi.

ma non capisco come mai a lui gli lanci questi messaggi.......... non è che sotto sotto vorresti ............. 

 Eh?


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



lui ha detto:


> ma fa piacere che con la scusa di proporli ad oscuro li posti per tutti noi.
> 
> ma non capisco come mai a lui gli lanci questi messaggi.......... non è che sotto sotto vorresti .............
> 
> Eh?


Annuccia non è da culo...!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma fa piacere che con la scusa di proporli ad oscuro li posti per tutti noi.
> 
> ma non capisco come mai a lui gli lanci questi messaggi.......... non è che sotto sotto vorresti .............
> 
> Eh?


non sia mai

non sia mai...


:rotfl:troppe donne...

io sono un pò egoista a riguardo...

con oscuro c'è troppa concorenza



e poi :scared:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco il secondo,mi sembra più empatico!


hai ragione sai...
è più....culoso rispetto al primo


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> non sia mai
> 
> non sia mai...
> 
> ...


Ahh e dove la vedresti sta concorrenza?:rotfl:Trova una scusa più decente dai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione sai...
> è più....culoso rispetto al primo


Si,il primo è inespressivo,è un bel culo,ma senza anima!Il secondo ha un punto vita più stretto quindi la natica appare più pronunciata,più carnosa,è un culo estroverso,sognatore,con una spiccata personalità!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh e dove la vedresti sta concorrenza?:rotfl:Trova una scusa più decente dai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma smettila...


dove sono simy e farfalla?....


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Annù*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ma smettila...
> 
> 
> dove sono simy e farfalla?....


Ma quelle due sono  chiaccherone come free.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma smettila...
> 
> 
> dove sono simy e farfalla?....


Sono qui e ti curo


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,il primo è inespressivo,è un bel culo,ma senza anima!Il secondo ha un punto vita più stretto quindi la natica appare più pronunciata,più carnosa,è un culo estroverso,sognatore,con una spiccata personalità!



:rotfl:anche i culi piangono....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quelle due sono  chiaccherone come free.....!:rotfl:


Dove e quando?





Adesso vediamo come ne esci


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono qui e ti curo


oscuro dice che sei tutta chiacchiere:mexican:




(sono per la pace si vede eh?)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Vi prendo un biglietto. Roma Milano o Milano Roma?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

oggi tempo di merda...
tuoni, pioggio che Dio disse pioggia....
.............................................

quando piove mi sento moscia...
odio la pioggia...








qualcuno mi ha detto che si poteva postare qualsiasi stronzata...


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quelle due sono chiaccherone come free.....!:rotfl:


ok dimmi quando... a casa mia? 
vdiamo se sono solo chiacchiere poi


----------



## free (18 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Dove e quando?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al lago al tramonto?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione sai...
> è più....culoso rispetto al primo


no, dai, diamo a cesare ciò che è di cesare.  
sono due bei culi, cambia il costume.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> al lago al tramonto?:rotfl:


Ho messi radici al lago nell'attesa


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no, dai, diamo a cesare ciò che è di cesare.
> sono due bei culi, cambia il costume.



beh che sono due bei culi nulla da dire....


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro, stamattina per te non è giornata, chi te le dà e chi te le promette.

e viri annuccia, pari chidda ca nun ci curpa.


oscuro, riflettevo sulla tua frase: "non è da culo". non sei stato molto chiaro. Nel senso che sai che è una schiappa o che non lo darebbe? perchè sulla seconda non capisco come tu possa giudicare, se non che .....................   



aaaahhhhh, adesso mi è chiaro, per questo in pm dicevi che ...............  e poi sul traghetto ..................  furbetto,  le arancine che ..................... e bravo bravo. .


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh che sono due bei culi nulla da dire....


però, aspè, ho una tua foto, dammi tempo che la posto. Posso Annu?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> però, aspè, ho una tua foto, dammi tempo che la posto. Posso Annu?


posta posta....



oggi sono moscia...



poi ti rispondo a quello che hai detto a oscuro...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,il primo è inespressivo,è un bel culo,ma senza anima!Il secondo ha un punto vita più stretto quindi la natica appare più pronunciata,più carnosa,è un culo estroverso,sognatore,con una spiccata personalità!



AUAHAUAHAAHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia, in tutto il suo splendore*



 
cliccare per credere.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> View attachment 6265
> 
> 
> cliccare per credere.




non si vedono le tette......


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> View attachment 6265
> 
> 
> cliccare per credere.


nah. E' più bella Annuccia.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non si vedono le tette......


e ma, non vorrei .............., anche il lato A, no, si vede troppo, il B e la schiena penso sia sufficente per dare un'idea di te agli altri. il lato A, non lo pubblico, a tette e GS si vedrebbe anche il viso. Non mi pare il caso.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nah. E' più bella Annuccia.


che significa? lei, chechè tu possa pensare, è Annù. 

lo so, non sembra vero ma.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nah. E' più bella Annuccia.


Siete totalmente autoreferenziali. Fate cartello, voialtre siete tutte fiche, per voi.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e ma, non vorrei .............., anche il lato A, no, si vede troppo, il B e la schiena penso sia sufficente per dare un'idea di te agli altri. il lato A, non lo pubblico, a tette e GS si vedrebbe anche il viso. Non mi pare il caso.




in questa foto aspettavo oscuro...non è mai arrivato....
qualcuno lo ha aspettato al algo, non è mai arrivato.
simy non ha mai parlato di....perchè nemmeno li è mai arrivato...


oscù..mi sa che le chiacchiere qui le fai tu:rotfl::rotfl:



ha smesso di piovere


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete totalmente autoreferenziali. Fate cartello, voialtre siete tutte fiche, per voi.


a te  importa qualcosa?


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete totalmente autoreferenziali. Fate cartello, voialtre siete tutte fiche, per voi.


Dai,ci sta,anche noi altri abbiam tutti il cazzo lungo....!Quando sono solo io a superare i 20cm,voi vi attestate sui 3cm,e cazzo un pò di sincerità....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai,ci sta,anche noi altri abbiam tutti il cazzo lungo....!Quando sono solo io a superare i 20cm,voi vi attestate sui 3cm,e cazzo un pò di sincerità....!:mrgreen:



non fate cartello....

voi fate pisello.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in questa foto aspettavo oscuro...non è mai arrivato....
> qualcuno lo ha aspettato al algo, non è mai arrivato.
> simy non ha mai parlato di....perchè nemmeno li è mai arrivato...
> 
> ...


allora può darsi che arrivi.

però che figure di merda. Ho perso la stima che avevo verso di lui, non fa altro che parlare io di qua io di la il culo son il maestro etc etc e poi alla fine, che triste verità.   razzola bene, com'è predica,  aaahhh non ricordo.


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*ah ecco*

predica bene, razzola male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete totalmente autoreferenziali. Fate cartello, voialtre siete tutte fiche, per voi.


cerchiamo di confondere il nemico:mrgreen:.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Allora*



lui ha detto:


> View attachment 6265
> 
> 
> cliccare per credere.


Ottimo il punto vita,proporzione armonica,anche se la postura genuflessa verso  destra non  permette un'attenta disamina sulle qualità intrinseche del culo stesso.Mi sembra un culo generoso,affabile,però poco fantasioso,potrebbe essere il bianco ed il nero della foto!Senza dubbio un culo penetrabile,si consiglia una postura a 90-95 gradi!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a te importa qualcosa?



Nah, io cago solo il cazzo aggratis.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, io cago solo il cazzo aggratis.


beh qualcuno deve pur farlo...
contento te...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, io cago solo il cazzo aggratis.


Vorrei vedere. Ti dobbiamo pure pagare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh qualcuno deve pur farlo...
> contento te...


Comunque non ce l'avevo mica con te. Era generica la cosa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, io cago solo il cazzo aggratis.


ti venisse bene :mrgreen:


----------



## free (18 Gennaio 2013)

ma non eravamo tutte cesse qualche tempo fa?
che progressi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non eravamo tutte cesse qualche tempo fa?
> che progressi!


Non vogliamo dare troppe certezze. Andiamo a periodi. Dipende dalla convenienza del momento:mrgreen:


----------



## free (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non vogliamo dare troppe certezze. Andiamo a periodi. Dipende dalla convenienza del momento:mrgreen:



giusto:up:
per piacere avvisatemi da che parte tira il vento che sono un po' indietro:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non eravamo tutte cesse qualche tempo fa?
> che progressi!


mi suggerivano cesse e vecchie. Ma è tutto relativo


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*bene,*

un'altra settimana sta per finire, abbiamo aggiunto altri giorni alla nostra vita terrena, se mai ce ne sarà un'altra.

abbiamo discusso, riso, litigato, ogni tanto anche lavorato, tutto è trascorso in serenità, in fin dei conti.

certo qualcuno ha avuto dei brutti momenti, ma fa parte dell'essere vivi, soffrire per poi gioire anche delle piccole cose, un bacio, un sorriso, una frase amorevole detta da chi ce ne vuole, una trombata, liberatoria sia essa frutto d'amore che di un cichettino in più. 

buon w.e. a tutti.


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> un'altra settimana sta per finire, abbiamo aggiunto altri giorni alla nostra vita terrena, se mai ce ne sarà un'altra.
> 
> abbiamo discusso, riso, litigato, ogni tanto anche lavorato, tutto è trascorso in serenità, in fin dei conti.
> 
> ...


oh mio dio.
che tenero lui.

alla fine nonostante le discussioni vedo che ci si vuol bene cmq.
sarà l'effetto forum? 
non so, io di blog ne sapevo già qualcosa ma è la prima volta che bazzico un forum...però vedo che si creano strane alchimie...che nonostante le litigate si creano strani legami..bah..c'est la vie!
ricambio il buon w.e., anche se io sto enferma e sotto antibiotico...:incazzato:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> buon w.e. a tutti.


Buon fine settimana anche all'illustre socio-fondatore!


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Buon fine settimana anche all'illustre socio-fondatore!


Raby!
un saluto anche a te!


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Raby!
> un saluto anche a te!


Ho letto che hai il cimurro e la leptospirosi, mi spiace!
Riguardati!


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho letto che hai il cimurro e la leptospirosi, mi spiace!
> Riguardati!



Raby sei un animale!!!
sono andata a googlare che diavolo fosse la seconda.....
mannaggia a teeee :unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Raby sei un animale!!!
> sono andata a googlare che diavolo fosse la seconda.....
> mannaggia a teeee :unhappy:



Dannàto google...!


[◦;◦][◦;◦][◦;◦]﴾ˆںˆ ﴿[◦;◦][◦;◦][◦;◦]


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dannàto google...!
> 
> 
> [◦;◦][◦;◦][◦;◦]﴾ˆںˆ ﴿[◦;◦][◦;◦][◦;◦]


oddio la faccina in mezzo sembra che rida....ma le altre attorno...sai COSA di sembrano?
ecco te lo dico,
culi di vacche!!
:singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> oddio la faccina in mezzo sembra che rida....ma le altre attorno...sai COSA di sembrano?
> ecco te lo dico,
> culi di vacche!!
> :singleeye:


Si vede che la polaroid di me in mezzo agli altri utenti del forum è venuta mossa...


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Si vede che la polaroid di me in mezzo agli altri utenti del forum è venuta mossa...



:carneval:

Raby tvb!!
rsetto:
(orsetto tenerone!!)
ahahahahah


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Raby tvb!!
> rsetto:
> ...


OMG!

Il tuo malanno ti fa anche perdere il lume della ragione!
SE le purghe e i salassi che stai facendo non funzionassero, ti posso affittare a prezzo d'amico un ippogrifo per recuperare la tua ampollina di senno sulla Luna!


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> OMG!
> 
> Il tuo malanno ti fa anche perdere il lume della ragione!
> SE le purghe e i salassi che stai facendo non funzionassero, ti posso affittare a prezzo d'amico un ippogrifo per recuperare la tua ampollina di senno sulla Luna!


ahahahah
...ti vu ancora più bi!!!!
:up:

:carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahah
> ...ti vu ancora più bi!!!!
> :up:
> 
> :carneval:


Ragazzi, sedate e legate al letto la paziente della stanza 13... stanotte c'è il plenilunio e non vorrei andasse a sbranare i capponi nel pollaio della clinica come il mese scorso!
Portate su i fucili col tranquillante per elefanti e pregate il vostro dio di non averne mai bisogno!
Andate!


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, sedate e legate al letto la paziente della stanza 13... stanotte c'è il plenilunio e non vorrei andasse a sbranare i capponi nel pollaio della clinica come il mese scorso!
> Portate su i fucili col tranquillante per elefanti e pregate il vostro dio di non averne mai bisogno!
> Andate!


Raby ma non capisci che così è ancora peggio??
ogni cosa che dici mi fai scompisciare sempre di più e ti vu ancora più bi!!
ahahahah
cmq a parte scherzi è vero...mi sento molto rincretinita oggi!
sarò ancora sballata per via degli antibiotici a palla, non so!
però mi gira così!
bah!


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> però mi gira così!
> bah!


You are a truly fearsome woman in more than one way...


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> You are a truly fearsome woman in more than one way...


of course, man!

:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non vogliamo dare troppe certezze. Andiamo a periodi. Dipende dalla convenienza del momento:mrgreen:



:dance:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Gennaio 2013)

secondo incontro ieri..(parlo di cani...del mio..)
il primo incontro era avvenuto fuori...
passeggiatina..spiaggia...
i due si annusano...si scodinzolano ma nulla...
vabeh
ieri peky viene a casa mia...
li lasciamo soli, sbirciando...
ma lei lo aggrediva(beh senza fargli male) tutte le volte che ....

morale della favola..
mi hanno pisciato la tenda e tre tappeti..........

anzi lui....il maschio di questa cippa...è sgattaiolato sopra lasciandomi un ricordo anche in cucina....

LA MIA NON AVEVA MAI FATTO NULLA IN CASA...
APPENA LUI INIZIò A ..LE LO IMITAVA...


E CAZZO...VI HO FATTI INCONTRARE PER INSOMMA...FARVI UN PIACERE...
NON PER PISCIARMI CASA....
è per caso il loro modo di corteggiarsi?...

ammetto che sono incazzata oggi...come una iena...


----------



## Eretteo (20 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo incontro ieri..(parlo di cani...del mio..)
> il primo incontro era avvenuto fuori...
> passeggiatina..spiaggia...
> i due si annusano...si scodinzolano ma nulla...
> ...


Basta che quando lo becchi che alza la zampa,gli dici uno stentoreo "NO!"
Lei all'improvviso sente il suo territorio sotto assedio,e deve difenderlo.


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia*

quando si cerca di far accoppiare due bestie, è la femmina ad andare dal maschio, primo perchè il maschio non è distratto dal nuovo ambiente e quindi di conseguenza non piscia ovunque, poi perchè la femmina non difende il suo territorio e quindi è più disponibile.  inoltre se non è nei giorni giusti non si farà coprire mai.  la zuffa comunzue può anche starci.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quando si cerca di far accoppiare due bestie, è la femmina ad andare dal maschio, primo perchè il maschio non è distratto dal nuovo ambiente e quindi di conseguenza non piscia ovunque, poi perchè la femmina non difende il suo territorio e quindi è più disponibile.  inoltre se non è nei giorni giusti non si farà coprire mai.  la zuffa comunzue può anche starci.



Manco se fossero animali, dico io! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Manco se fossero animali, dico io! :mrgreen:


anche noi siamo animali. Qualcuno più, qualcuno meno.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche noi siamo animali. Qualcuno più, qualcuno meno.
> :mrgreen:



Mii! siamo animali? con istinto? ancora atavici? o soltanto quando qualcuno/a rompe i maroni? cioè i coglioni! :mrgreen:

Ma maroni è giusto? povera la carissima marrone, io l'adoro!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mii! siamo animali? con istinto? ancora atavici? o soltanto quando qualcuno/a rompe i maroni? cioè i coglioni! :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma maroni è giusto? povera la carissima marrone, io l'adoro!



Ti rompo i Maglioni??? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Basta che quando lo becchi che alza la zampa,gli dici uno stentoreo "NO!"
> Lei all'improvviso sente il suo territorio sotto assedio,e deve difenderlo.




il no è stato emesso forte forte....
ma già un pò sulla tenda era arrivata...un bel pò...

vabeh fa niente...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ti rompo i Maglioni???
> :mrgreen:


Assolutamente no.


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

*si ma*

ci sono animali ed animali, c'è chi piscia ovunque chi no. se pisci nelle tende di annuccia allora sei un Maschio Dominante Alfa, altrimenti un TT.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

buon giorno a tutti...

e buon inizio settimana...
si spera....


odio il lunedì............


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

ma è il nome che odi, Lunedì, o l'inizio settimana lavorativa. Cioè, se si chiamasse, martedì il lunedì, lo odieresti ugualmente o ti farebbe più simpatia?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma è il nome che odi, Lunedì, o l'inizio settimana lavorativa. Cioè, se si chiamasse, martedì il lunedì, lo odieresti ugualmente o ti farebbe più simpatia?



beh si...il lunedì è il primo giorno della settimana quindi in quanto tale non mi stà particolarmente simpatico..
se la settimana iniziasse di martedi sarebbe lo stesso...

minchia che siamo pignoli...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Amo lo spiedino, amo l'arancino, odio ilo telefono che non funziona.


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amo lo spiedino, amo l'arancino, odio ilo telefono che non funziona.


io odio il telefono, a prescindere.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io odio il telefono, a prescindere.



Ma odi il telefono in quanto si chiama telefono, o odi il telefono in quanto serve romperti i maroni, cioè in quanto serve a telefonare?

E se il telefono si fosse chiamato che ne so... vibratore, avresti odiato anche il vibratore?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma odi il telefono in quanto si chiama telefono, o odi il telefono in quanto serve romperti i maroni, cioè in quanto serve a telefonare?
> 
> E se il telefono si fosse chiamato che ne so... vibratore, avresti odiato anche il vibratore?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
lui.....


ta ciccasti....


TRADUCO : TE LA SEI CERCATA.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> lui.....
> 
> 
> ...



E ci piaciù! traduco, al momento non può rispondere, sta giocando col vibratore. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E ci piaciù! traduco, al momento non può rispondere, sta giocando col vibratore. :mrgreen:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La smetti di sfotterlo!


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

:rotfl:

















































































































































[/QUOTE]


tu lo stai sfottendo.....



io mi stò solo crogiolando nel brodo......













:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:



tu lo stai sfottendo.....



io mi stò solo crogiolando nel brodo......













:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:[/QUOTE]

 Io eh!! intanto lui dove sta ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il no è stato emesso forte forte....
> ma già un pò sulla tenda era arrivata...un bel pò...
> 
> vabeh fa niente...


Insisti,repetita iuvant


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Insisti,repetita iuvant


la prossima volta a casa del maschio....è meglio....


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma odi il telefono in quanto si chiama telefono, o odi il telefono in quanto serve romperti i maroni, cioè in quanto serve a telefonare?
> 
> E se il telefono si fosse chiamato che ne so... vibratore, avresti odiato anche il vibratore?


il mio telefono ha la funzione "vibrazione" e sinceramente non ho mai osato.



però voglio provare ad inserirla e poi mettere il telefono in tasca, davanti, e vedere cosa si prova.

aspè, aspè.  

Annuccia, il mio numero celhai, chiamami, vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> il mio telefono ha la funzione "vibrazione" e sinceramente non ho mai osato.



allora perchè mi chiedi sempre di chiamarti e non rispondi mai?....
ed io li a ri-chiamare, ri-chiamare...



:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia*

chiama adesso.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> il mio telefono ha la funzione "vibrazione" e sinceramente non ho mai osato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non capisco il perchè di questa tua necessità di evidenziare così platealmente l'avverbio di luogo!! inesistente! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia*

la tua chiamata è stata fantastica, un massaggio molto piacevole, grazie Annuccia.


richiama, anzi chiama tutte le volte che vuoi.


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non capisco il perchè di questa tua necessità di evidenziare così platealmente l'avverbio di luogo!! inesistente! :rotfl:


perchè qualcuno come te avrebbe pensato male.

però ti leggo molto forbito, cosa chezz hai combinato? troppe chiacchiere con AnnaBlume ti stanno portando fuori strada.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè qualcuno come te avrebbe pensato male.
> 
> però ti leggo molto forbito, cosa chezz hai combinato? troppe chiacchiere con AnnaBlume ti stanno portando fuori strada.



Se volevi offendermi, ci sei riuscito.

Pezzu i purpu fangu astruso e via discorrendo un ghiuciri l'uoru cu kiummu! l'uoru sugnu iu! onde evitare ca fai battuti! eh! :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè qualcuno come te avrebbe pensato male.
> 
> però ti leggo molto forbito, cosa chezz hai combinato? troppe chiacchiere con AnnaBlume ti stanno *portando fuori strada.*


*



perchè era in strada prima?......:rotfl:

io non l'ho visto....*


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè era in strada prima?......:rotfl:
> 
> io non l'ho visto....[/B]


quando fa freddo si ripara infilandosi dentro le cabine telefoniche.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quando fa freddo si ripara infilandosi dentro le cabine telefoniche.




poi esce con il vestito di superman..????


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> poi esce con il vestito di superman..????


no no, a palermo, vestito da superman no.

indossa sempre la mini all'inguine, stivali al ginocchio tacchi 15, vedendolo da dietro, mette anche la parrucca, e facile scambiarlo, ha un gran bel culo, tipo brasiliana, sai tondo, insomma hai capito no. La borsetta, quella spesso no la usa, non fuma.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no no, a palermo, vestito da superman no.
> 
> indossa sempre la mini all'inguine, stivali al ginocchio tacchi 15, vedendolo da dietro, mette anche la parrucca, e facile scambiarlo, ha un gran bel culo, tipo brasiliana, sai tondo, insomma hai capito no. La borsetta, quella spesso no la usa, non fuma.


si la parrucca è un mio regalo ti piace?


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si la parrucca è un mio regalo ti piace?


si, molto, anche la tinta, certo appariscente ma, visto il mestriere, deve esserlo necessariamente.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si, molto, anche la tinta, certo appariscente ma, visto il mestriere, deve esserlo necessariamente.


sta ricominciando a piovere.....
che barba....


li come va?...freddo?


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sta ricominciando a piovere.....
> che barba....
> 
> 
> li come va?...freddo?


vento e sole a tinchitè. un pò freddo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Mancano le tariffe.... o è aggratisse?


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mancano le tariffe.... o è aggratisse?


tu sei una persona di cuore, figuriamoci se prenderesti soldi, sei tipo la crocerrossina, non lo fai avidamente, per amore.

ti stimo tanto per questa tua grandezza d'animo: puttanone che non sei altro.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu sei una persona di cuore, figuriamoci se prenderesti soldi, sei tipo la crocerrossina, non lo fai avidamente, per amore.
> 
> ti stimo tanto per questa tua grandezza d'animo: puttanone che non sei altro.:mrgreen:



Se continui così mi sa che ti cedo.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

*ripassiamo un pò:*


'A livella[SUP]1[/SUP]
(Originale in dialetto napoletano, 1953/64)

Ogn'anno, il due novembre, c'è l'usanza
per i defunti andare al Cimitero.
Ognuno ll'adda fà chesta crianza;
ognuno adda tené chistu penziero.

Ogn'anno, puntualmente, in questo giorno,
di questa triste e mesta ricorrenza,
anch'io ci vado, e con dei fiori adorno
il loculo marmoreo 'e zi' Vicenza.

St'anno m'é capitato 'navventura...
dopo di aver compiuto il triste omaggio
(Madonna!) si ce penzo, che paura!
ma po' facette un'anema e curaggio.

'O fatto è chisto, statemi a sentire:
s'avvicinava ll'ora d'à chiusura:
io, tomo tomo, stavo per uscire
buttando un occhio a qualche sepoltura.

"Qui dorme in pace il nobile marchese
signore di Rovigo e di Belluno
ardimentoso eroe di mille imprese
morto l'11 maggio del '31".

'O stemma cu 'a curona 'ncoppa a tutto...
...sotto 'na croce fatta 'e lampadine;
tre mazze 'e rose cu 'na lista 'e lutto:
cannele, cannelotte e sei lumine.

Proprio azzeccata 'a tomba 'e 'stu signore
nce stava 'n 'ata tomba piccerella,
abbandunata, senza manco un fiore;
pe' segno, sulamente 'na crucella.

E ncoppa 'a croce appena se liggeva:
"Esposito Gennaro - netturbino":
guardannola, che ppena me faceva
stu muorto senza manco nu lumino!

Questa è la vita! 'ncapo a me penzavo...
chi ha avuto tanto e chi nun ave niente!
Stu povero maronna s'aspettava
ca pur all'atu munno era pezzente?

Mentre fantasticavo 'stu penziero,
s'era ggià fatta quase mezanotte,
e i 'rimanette 'nchiuso priggiuniero,
muorto 'e paura... nnanze 'e cannelotte.

Tutto a 'nu tratto, che veco 'a luntano?
Ddoje ombre avvicenarse 'a parte mia...
Penzaje: stu fatto a me mme pare strano...
Stongo scetato... dormo, o è fantasia?

Ate che fantasia; era 'o Marchese:
c'o' tubbo, 'a caramella e c'o' pastrano;
chill'ato apriesso a isso un brutto arnese;
tutto fetente e cu 'na scopa mmano.

E chillo certamente è don Gennaro...
'omuorto puveriello...'o scupatore.
'Int 'a stu fatto i' nun ce veco chiaro:
so' muorte e se ritirano a chest'ora?

Putevano sta' 'a me quase 'nu palmo,
quanno 'o Marchese se fermaje 'e botto,
s'avota e tomo tomo... calmo calmo,
dicette a don Gennaro: "Giovanotto!

Da Voi vorrei saper, vile carogna,
con quale ardire e come avete osato
di farvi seppellir, per mia vergogna,
accanto a me che sono blasonato!

La casta è casta e va, sì, rispettata,
ma Voi perdeste il senso e la misura;
la Vostra salma andava, sì, inumata;
ma seppellita nella spazzatura!

Ancora oltre sopportar non posso
la Vostra vicinanza puzzolente,
fa d'uopo, quindi, che cerchiate un fosso
tra i vostri pari, tra la vostra gente".

"Signor Marchese, nun è colpa mia,
i'nun v'avesse fatto chistu tuorto;
mia moglie è stata a ffa' sta fesseria,
i' che putevo fa' si ero muorto?

Si fosse vivo ve farrei cuntento,
pigliasse 'a casciulella cu 'e qquatt'osse
e proprio mo, obbj'... 'nd'a stu mumento
mme ne trasesse dinto a n'ata fossa".

"E cosa aspetti, oh turpe malcreato,
che l'ira mia raggiunga l'eccedenza?
Se io non fossi stato un titolato
avrei già dato piglio alla violenza!"

"Famme vedé... piglia 'sta violenza...
'A verità, Marché, mme so' scucciato
'e te senti; e si perdo 'a pacienza,
mme scordo ca so' muorto e so mazzate!...

Ma chi te cride d'essere... nu ddio?
Ccà dinto, 'o vvuo capi, ca simmo eguale?...
...Muorto si' tu e muorto so' pur'io;
ognuno comme a 'na'ato è tale e qquale".

"Lurido porco!... Come ti permetti
paragonarti a me ch'ebbi natali
illustri, nobilissimi e perfetti,
da fare invidia a Principi Reali?".

"Tu qua' Natale... Pasca e Ppifania!!!
T''o vvuo' mettere 'ncapo... 'int'a cervella
che staje malato ancora È fantasia?...
'A morte 'o ssaje ched''e?... è una livella.

'Nu rre, 'nu maggistrato, 'nu grand'ommo,
trasenno stu canciello ha fatt'o punto
c'ha perzo tutto, 'a vita e pure 'o nomme:
tu nu t'hè fatto ancora chistu cunto?

Perciò,  stamme a ssenti... nun fa' 'o restivo,
suppuorteme vicino - che te 'mporta?
Sti ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo 'e vive:
nuje simmo serie... appartenimmo â morte!". 
La livella
(Traduzione in italiano, 1953/64)

Ogni anno, il due novembre, c'è l'usanza
per i defunti andare al Cimitero.
Ognuno deve fare questa gentilezza;
ognuno deve avere questo pensiero.

Ogni anno, puntualmente, in questo giorno,
di questa triste e mesta ricorrenza,
anch'io ci vado, e con dei fiori adorno
il loculo marmoreo di zia Vincenza. 

Quest'anno m'è capitata un'avventura ...
dopo aver compiuto il triste omaggio
(Madonna!) se ci penso, che paura!
ma poi mi diedi anima e coraggio. 

Il fatto è questo, statemi a sentire:
si avvicinava l'ora di chiusura:
io, piano piano, stavo per uscire
buttando un occhio a qualche sepoltura. 

"Qui dorme in pace il nobile marchese
signore di Rovigo e di Belluno
ardimentoso eroe di mille imprese
morto l'11 maggio del '31". 

Lo stemma con la corona sopra a tutto ...
...sotto una croce fatta di lampadine;
tre mazzi di rose con una lista di lutto:
candele, candelotte e sei lumini. 

Proprio accanto alla tomba di questo signore
c’era un'altra tomba piccolina,
abbandonata, senza nemmeno un fiore;
per segno, solamente una piccola croce. 

E sopra la croce appena si leggeva:
"Esposito Gennaro - netturbino":
guardandola, che pena mi faceva
questo morto senza neanche un lumino! 

Questa è la vita! tra me  e  me pensavo...
chi ha avuto tanto e chi non ha niente! 
Questo pover'uomo s'aspettava
che anche all’altro mondo era pezzente? 

Mentre rimuginavo questo pensiero,
s'era già fatta quasi mezzanotte,
e rimasi chiuso prigioniero,
morto di paura... davanti alle candele. 

Tutto a un tratto, che vedo da lontano?
Due ombre avvicinarsi dalla mia parte...
Pensai: questo fatto a me mi pare strano...
Sono sveglio...dormo, o è fantasia? 

Altro che fantasia! Era il Marchese:
con la tuba, la caramella e il pastrano;
quell’altro dietro a lui un brutto arnese;
tutto fetente e con una scopa in mano. 

E quello certamente è don Gennaro...
il morto poverello... il netturbino.
In questo fatto non ci vedo chiaro:
sono morti e si ritirano a quest’ora? 

Potevano starmi quasi a un palmo,
quando il Marchese si fermò di botto,
si gira e piano piano... calmo calmo,
disse a don Gennaro: "Giovanotto! 

Da Voi vorrei saper, vile carogna,
con quale ardire e come avete osato
di farvi seppellir, per mia vergogna,
accanto a me che sono blasonato! 

La casta è casta e va, sì, rispettata,
ma Voi perdeste il senso e la misura;
la Vostra salma andava, sì, inumata;
ma seppellita nella spazzatura! 

Ancora oltre sopportar non posso
la Vostra vicinanza puzzolente,
fa d'uopo, quindi, che cerchiate un fosso
tra i vostri pari,tra la vostra gente".

"Signor Marchese, non è colpa mia,
io non vi avrei fatto questo torto;
mia moglie è stata a fare questa fesseria,
io che potevo fare se ero morto? 

Se fossi vivo vi farei contento,
prenderei la cassa con dentro le quattr'ossa 
e proprio adesso, in questo stesso istante
entrerei dentro a un'altra fossa". 

"E cosa aspetti, oh turpe malcreato,
che l'ira mia raggiunga l'eccedenza?
Se io non fossi stato un titolato
avrei già dato piglio alla violenza!" 

"Fammi vedere! prendi 'sta violenza...
La verità, Marchese, mi sono stufato
di ascoltarti; e se perdo la pazienza,
mi dimentico che son morto e son mazzate!

Ma chi ti credi d'essere...un dio?
Qua dentro, vuoi capirlo che siamo uguali?...
...Morto sei tu , e morto son pure io;
ognuno come a un altro è tale e quale". 

"Lurido porco!... Come ti permetti
paragonarti a me ch'ebbi natali
illustri, nobilissimi e perfetti,
da fare invidia a Principi Reali?". 

"Ma quale Natale, Pasqua e Epifania!!!
Te lo vuoi ficcare in testa... nel cervello
che sei ancora malato di fantasia?...
La morte sai cos’è?... è una livella. 

Un re, un magistrato, un grand’uomo,
passando questo cancello, ha fatto il punto
che ha perso tutto, la vita e pure il nome:
non ti sei fatto ancora questo conto? 

Perciò, stammi a sentire... non fare il restio,
sopportami vicino - he t'importa?
Queste pagliacciate le fanno solo i vivi:
noi siamo seri… apparteniamo alla morte!"
 
 


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> 'A livella[SUP]1[/SUP]
> (Originale in dialetto napoletano, 1953/64)
> 
> Ogn'anno, il due novembre, c'è l'usanza
> ...


Ascolta, sono serio, ma stai bene?


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta, sono serio, ma stai bene?



non ho letto il papiro....
sarà influenza?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*

ma ti droghi pesante!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho letto il papiro....
> sarà influenza?



Non l'ho letto nemmeno io, ma chissà perchè penso che il mio amico lui, ha bisogno di un'abbraccio. Ed io che lui ne abbia bisogno oppure no, lo abbraccio ugualmente.


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2013)

ma non conoscete la livella, di Totò?
forse non tutti sanno che il principe era anche un poeta e componeva bellissime canzoni, tipo malafemmena


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

è la famosa poesia di totò dove il concetto è che davanti alla morte siamo tutti uguali ...come mai?


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non l'ho letto nemmeno io, ma chissà perchè penso che il mio amico lui, ha bisogno di un'abbraccio. Ed io che lui ne abbia bisogno oppure no, lo abbraccio ugualmente.



Forse la scienza non è ancora in grado di provarlo, ma gli abbracci allungano la vita. Ne sono certo.
_*Alessandro D’Avenia*_


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> 'A livella[SUP]1[/SUP]
> (Originale in dialetto napoletano, 1953/64)
> 
> Ogn'anno, il due novembre, c'è l'usanza
> ...


Il principe era un grandissimo poeta, spietato nelle descrizioni... ma con una visione della vita estremamente ricca di quella "pietas" che deriva dalla vera nobiltà, quella dell'animo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il principe era un grandissimo poeta, spietato nelle descrizioni... ma con una visione della vita estremamente ricca di quella "pietas" che deriva dalla vera nobiltà, quella dell'animo.


Per colpa tua ho letto.

O forse per merito tuo.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

*sempre perchè TT.*

E' un pensiero che sempre m'insegue; l'essere presuntuosi di sapere e di vivere una spanna sempre sopra agli altri, chiunque si abbia al cospetto. Ecco io, e non solo io evidentemente, questa cosa qua non la digerisco. Prima o poi ci si riincontrerà e allora saranna cazzi.


chi vuole intendere, intenda.


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

abbiamo perso Il Maschio Dominante Alfa. Serve un sostituto che guidi il branco.

URGENTEMENTE.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> abbiamo perso Il Maschio Dominante Alfa. Serve un sostituto che guidi il branco.
> 
> URGENTEMENTE.




posso fare la maschiA dominantA.....


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> posso fare la maschiA dominantA.....


Annù...
sei femmina fai la femmina...
è così bello rimarene nei propri ruoli ...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Annù...
> sei femmina fai la femmina...
> è così bello rimarene nei propri ruoli ...




volevo giocare.....scusa.....




mi annoio....




iange:



non mi sgridare...che sono sensibbbbile..io...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> volevo giocare.....scusa.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va bene per questa volta passi...
ma te la lascio passare soltanto perché sono bbbuuona...:rotfl:


e non piangere sono le femminucce che piangono....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> abbiamo perso Il Maschio Dominante Alfa. Serve un sostituto che guidi il branco.
> 
> URGENTEMENTE.



ora capisco perchè stavamo andano in rovina... :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> va bene per questa volta passi...
> ma te la lascio passare soltanto perché sono bbbuuona...:rotfl:
> 
> 
> e non piangere sono le *femminucce che piangono*....


hai ragggione:rotfl:






che giornata triste....


mi dai un biscotto?


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragggione:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te lo do io il biscotto, annu!


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> te lo do io il biscotto, annu!



che caciara di là.....

io preparo il thè ok?....


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragggione:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te l'ha offerto lui...
Mi raccomando spaccalo prima con 
le mani potrebbe essere più duro dei miei:mrgreen:
(forse)


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> te l'ha offerto lui...
> Mi raccomando spaccalo prima con
> le mani potrebbe essere più duro dei miei:mrgreen:
> (forse)



sicuramente più duro, certo se lo inzuppi, dai e ridai, poi alla fine s'affloscia.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> te l'ha offerto lui...
> Mi raccomando spaccalo prima con
> le mani potrebbe essere più duro dei miei:mrgreen:
> (forse)


bagnato nel thè si ammorbidisce?....


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che caciara di là.....
> 
> io preparo il thè ok?....


si, dai 
così io inzuppo......


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si, dai
> così io inzuppo......



qui tutti volete inzuppare....
ma la mia tazza è sempre vuota..............

















:rotfl:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui tutti volete inzuppare....
> ma la mia tazza è sempre vuota..............
> 
> 
> ...


sto arrivandoooooooo :aereo:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si, dai
> così io inzuppo......


tu non hai che inzuppare 
il biscotto l'ho porto io, inzuppo io.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sto arrivandoooooooo :aereo:





mica ci casco stavolta......eh?



sbaglia portone pure tu dai....



(ecco perchè la vicina ultimamente è così contenta starda che non è altra)


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu non hai che inzuppare
> il biscotto l'ho porto io, inzuppo io.


ke ne sai scimpanzè


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui tutti volete inzuppare....
> ma la mia tazza è sempre vuota..............
> 
> 
> ...


che tipo di tazza hai? a me piacciono quelle che mantengono bene il calore, gli aromi.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mica ci casco stavolta......eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'altra volta mi era piaciuto...
non eri tu? :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'altra volta mi era piaciuto...
> non eri tu? :rotfl:



:incazzato:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bagnato nel thè si ammorbidisce?....


quello di lui non so...
mai provato ...
altri come giustamente ha detto lui si afflosciano
di conseguenza senza sostanza una volta in bocca...

I miei rimangono sempre buoni 
sia bagnati che asciutti:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui tutti volete inzuppare....
> ma la mia tazza è sempre vuota..............
> 
> 
> ...


Questa battuta merita l'approvazione (peccato che non posso)


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quello di lui non so...
> mai provato ...
> altri come giustamente ha detto lui si afflosciano
> di conseguenza senza sostanza una volta in bocca...
> ...




mandamene una scatola ok?


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quello di lui non so...
> mai provato ...
> altri come giustamente ha detto lui si afflosciano
> di conseguenza senza sostanza una volta in bocca...
> ...



? a pacchi proprio, beatu tu, dirà sicuramente annù.



p.s. vedi, m'ha preceduto.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :incazzato:


è inutile che ti incazzi
se vuoi che non mi sbagli
metti un segno alla finestra
magari appendi le mutandine


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa battuta merita l'approvazione (peccato che non posso)



che ci voifa...

qui tuttalpiù sbagliano portone....






:blee:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è inutile che ti incazzi
> se vuoi che non mi sbagli
> metti un segno alla finestra
> magari appendi le mutandine




va bene





















aspetta che vado a comprarle


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è inutile che ti incazzi
> se vuoi che non mi sbagli
> metti un segno alla finestra
> magari appendi le mutandine


madonna, dalle ns. parti non si sbaglia mai porta, al massimo se davanti è chiuso puoi provare da dietro.


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

*annarella*

io traghetto, forse, sabato mattina. non è che ......................


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io traghetto, forse, sabato mattina. non è che ......................


sono dal parrucchiere.....

a che ora?


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono dal parrucchiere.....
> 
> a che ora?


in mattinata, sicuramente, penso tra le 9 e le 10. 

sto organizzando il viaggio: forse lascio la macchina a messina e poi di la mi viene a prendere qualcuno per proseguire.

a proposito. se dovessi traghettare come passegero, senza vettura, il biglietto dove lo faccio? e la macchina è sicura da quelle parti?


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> in mattinata, sicuramente, penso tra le 9 e le 10.
> 
> sto organizzando il viaggio: forse lascio la macchina a messina e poi di la mi viene a prendere qualcuno per proseguire.
> 
> a proposito. se dovessi traghettare come passegero, senza vettura, il biglietto dove lo faccio? e la macchina è sicura da quelle parti?


il biglietto lo fai al botteghino proprio li...
per la macchina...beh...
i parcheggi custoditi non sono vicini....dipende da quanto conosci la città...
via la farina ti dice nulla?


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

tiriamo un pò le somme....

(farfalla aiutami)

oscuro...beh vedremo il mese prossimo...ma ho dovuto sudare parecchio.....(non era l'uomo che doveva corteggiare e guadagliarsela?)
cattivik mi ha bidonato inventandosi che aveva sbagliato porta, cosa ancor più grave era un uomo e non si è curato minimamete di tornare a cercarmi....
gas sostiene anche lui di essere stato con me(non so quando)...avrà sbagliato portone anche lui...
lui traghetta sabato...ma appena consiglio(spassionatamente anche) dove poter lasciare la macchina si *dilegua....
*

ho fatto l'occhiolino a occhiverdi..chissà magari a lui basta poco...


beh esperimento riuscito.



diletta cara....non ti crucciare che agli uomini della figa facile non gliene importa una beneamata mazza.


fai due polpetet nel sugo dai...gli uomini vanno presi per la gola..perchè per...




:blu:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tiriamo un pò le somme....
> 
> (farfalla aiutami)
> 
> ...



tutto corretto e hanno fatto la stessa cosa con me


Occhiverdi nemmeno rispone: mi ignora


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ognuno ha l'uomo che si merita eh. 


















































:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il biglietto lo fai al botteghino proprio li...
> per la macchina...beh...
> i parcheggi custoditi non sono vicini....dipende da quanto conosci la città...
> via la farina ti dice nulla?


via la farina non so dove sia, la trovo se ne vale la pena .


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> via la farina non so dove sia, la trovo se ne vale la pena .



E' vicina a via del panificio, astruso!


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> via la farina non so dove sia, la trovo se ne vale la pena .





p.s. prepara la tazza che questa volta la riempi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tiriamo un pò le somme....
> 
> ho fatto l'occhiolino a occhiverdi..chissà magari a lui basta poco...


Troppo lontana. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tiriamo un pò le somme....
> 
> (farfalla aiutami)
> 
> ...


hei, mi ero assentato un attimo e tirate subito le conclusioni 


ahhh quella volta che sono venuto :rotfl:
già... mi è piaciuto :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

*minchia*

ma come si può tirarsela così tanto. L'AB che trova la pancia in un modello dove la pancia bisognerebbe cercarla. 
non ha la tartaruga in vista, magari non s'allena ma segue solamente una dieta alimentare.

ma un uomo per piacervi come dev'essere? (scartiamo a priori la postilla dell'uomo acculturato)


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma come si può tirarsela così tanto. L'AB che trova la pancia in un modello dove la pancia bisognerebbe cercarla.
> non ha la tartaruga in vista, magari non s'allena ma segue solamente una dieta alimentare.
> 
> ma un uomo per piacervi come dev'essere? (scartiamo a priori la postilla dell'uomo acculturato)


abbastanza lontano da quel modello per prima cosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma come si può tirarsela così tanto. L'AB che trova la pancia in un modello dove la pancia bisognerebbe cercarla.
> non ha la tartaruga in vista, magari non s'allena ma segue solamente una dieta alimentare.
> 
> ma un uomo per piacervi come dev'essere? (scartiamo a priori la postilla dell'uomo acculturato)



ma che ne so, mi deve piacere e basta:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> abbastanza lontano da quel modello per prima cosa


ma per il tanga? scartiamo anche il tanga, che inoltre è una foto, non penso proprio ad una realtà simile. 
quindi lo preferisci con la panza, peloso e con mutandoni al ginocchio?


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che ne so, mi deve piacere e basta:mrgreen:


si chiara, ma avrai delle linee "guida".


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che ne so, mi deve piacere e basta:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si chiara, ma avrai delle linee "guida".



non riesco a postare la foto di chabal


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma per il tanga? scartiamo anche il tanga, che inoltre è una foto, non penso proprio ad una realtà simile.
> quindi lo preferisci con la panza, peloso e con mutandoni al ginocchio?


Sicuramente non depilato. Poi ovvio che se mi prendo una tranvata per uno non è che il fatto che sia depilato mi scoraggio, ma preferisco di no. 
La panza, dipende, ma può avere il suo perchè
I mutandoni al ginocchio no ma un boxer normale lo preferisco.
Dopodichè non mi alzano l'ormone gli uomini da calendario, in pose che trovo femminili, ma ne avevamo già parlato.....


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

neanche a me piace l'uomo affemminato, però ben curato non vedo cosa ci sia di male. io mi depilo, m'alleno, ho buone masse muscolari, ho la panzetta, porto gli slip, una bella coppia di orecchini, ma mi sento un uomo e anzi, le donnine che frequento, a differenza di voi criticano la pancetta, dovuta ad una alimentazione quel che c'è si mangia, non curata.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma come si può tirarsela così tanto. L'AB che trova la pancia in un modello dove la pancia bisognerebbe cercarla.
> non ha la tartaruga in vista, magari non s'allena ma segue solamente una dieta alimentare.
> 
> ma un uomo per piacervi come dev'essere? (scartiamo a priori la postilla dell'uomo acculturato)



Fisicamente?


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fisicamente?


si, abbiamo preso spunto dalla foto e abbiamo scartato la cultura, infatti come vedi alla discussione non partecipa Minerva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

buono, questo


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si, abbiamo preso spunto dalla foto e abbiamo scartato la cultura, infatti come vedi alla discussione non partecipa Minerva.



Fisicamente non mi interessa ovvio che guardare 
un bel fisico può appagarti la vista ma come lo può fare 
un bel quadro , una bella fotografia , un bel fiore o qualsiasi cosa 
che guardandola di dà una sensazione di potenza interiore...
ma per quanto riguarda l'ormone puoi essere perfetto fin che vuoi ma deve essere
per me 
 forte nella personalità e non nel fisico...
gentile che mi faccia sentire protetta ,che mi coccoli ...
che mi metta le catene:mrgreendell'auto)...che quando ho una ruota a terra me la cambi...
odoro essere trattata da donna 
che mi rispetti come tale ...
che non giudichi i miei errori ma li comprenda ....
che si sappia confrontare con me parlare e ascoltare...


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fisicamente non mi interessa ovvio che guardare
> un bel fisico può appagarti la vista ma come lo può fare
> un bel quadro , una bella fotografia , un bel fiore o qualsiasi cosa
> che guardandola di dà una sensazione di potenza interiore...
> ...


Insomma... stai cercando ancora...

Cattivik


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fisicamente non mi interessa ovvio che guardare
> un bel fisico può appagarti la vista ma come lo può fare
> un bel quadro , una bella fotografia , un bel fiore o qualsiasi cosa
> che guardandola di dà una sensazione di potenza interiore...
> ...


e quanto paghi al mese??


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Insomma... stai cercando ancora...
> 
> Cattivik



io ci provo sempre ...
a destra e a manca
si sa mai!


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e quanto paghi al mese??



Basta un mio sorriso per sentirsi appagati...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Basta un mio sorriso per sentirsi appagati...



seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



proprio seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> neanche a me piace l'uomo affemminato, però ben curato non vedo cosa ci sia di male. io mi depilo, m'alleno, ho buone masse muscolari, ho la panzetta, porto gli slip, una bella coppia di orecchini, ma mi sento un uomo e anzi, le donnine che frequento, a differenza di voi criticano la pancetta, dovuta ad una alimentazione quel che c'è si mangia, non curata.



Priciso priciso Ammia!! solo che io mi depilo poco poco la ciolla.. pare più lunga.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buono, questo


bell'uomo


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

A me piacciono le persone, non i pezzi di carne. Ma, come "linee guida" (cit.) li preferisco alti (più di me con i tacchi), molto slanciati, spalle larghe, tonici, con i capelli. Niente pancia, pochisismi o niente peli sul petto, niente peli sulla schiena (naturalmente o depilati), niente ceretta altrove, boxer stretti (mai e poi mai slip che trovo ridicoli). Un bel sorriso. 

questo (a dx) è buono. Anzi, al tempo di prison break buonissimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me piacciono le persone, non i pezzi di carne. Ma, come "linee guida" (cit.) li preferisco alti (più di me con i tacchi), molto slanciati, spalle larghe, tonici, con i capelli. Niente pancia, pochisismi o niente peli sul petto, niente peli sulla schiena (naturalmente o depilati), niente ceretta altrove, boxer stretti (mai e poi mai slip che trovo ridicoli). Un bel sorriso.
> 
> questo (a dx) è buono. Anzi, al tempo di prison break buonissimo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 6297


bhe non sai se indossa gli slip. 

io sono tipo quello di sx, fisicamente e anche rasato.


ah, grazie per la citazione.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> neanche a me piace l'uomo affemminato, però ben curato non vedo cosa ci sia di male. io mi depilo, m'alleno, ho buone masse muscolari, ho la panzetta, porto gli slip, una bella coppia di orecchini, ma mi sento un uomo e anzi, le donnine che frequento, a differenza di voi criticano la pancetta, dovuta ad una alimentazione quel che c'è si mangia, non curata.


Ben curato va benissimo, ma anche senza depilarsi si può essere ben curati. 
Boxer o slip ok ma ti prego il tanga no
Per effeminati mi riferivo alle pose degli uomini nei calendari che trovo sexy quannto un gatto di marmo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me piacciono le persone, non i pezzi di carne. Ma, come "linee guida" (cit.) li preferisco alti (più di me con i tacchi), molto slanciati, spalle larghe, tonici, con i capelli. Niente pancia, pochisismi o niente peli sul petto, niente peli sulla schiena (naturalmente o depilati), niente ceretta altrove, boxer stretti (mai e poi mai slip che trovo ridicoli). Un bel sorriso.
> 
> questo (a dx) è buono. Anzi, al tempo di prison break buonissimo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 6297


Mi piace molto di più quello di sinistra, più rude. L'altro ha la faccia da bravo ragazzo (non ho mai visto il film mi baso sulla foto)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ben curato va benissimo, ma anche senza depilarsi si può essere ben curati.
> Boxer o slip ok ma ti prego il tanga no
> Per effeminati mi riferivo alle pose degli uomini nei calendari che trovo *sexy quannto un gatto di marmo*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me piacciono le persone, non i pezzi di carne. Ma, come "linee guida" (cit.) li preferisco alti (più di me con i tacchi), molto slanciati, spalle larghe, tonici, con i capelli. Niente pancia, pochisismi o niente peli sul petto, niente peli sulla schiena (naturalmente o depilati), niente ceretta altrove, boxer stretti (mai e poi mai slip che trovo ridicoli). Un bel sorriso.
> 
> questo (a dx) è buono. Anzi, al tempo di prison break buonissimo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 6297



Cazzo io sono tipo l'altro. Mannaggia, però.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per effeminati mi riferivo alle pose degli uomini nei calendari che trovo sexy quannto un gatto di *marmo*



mei punti giusti! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fisicamente non mi interessa ovvio che guardare
> un bel fisico può appagarti la vista ma come lo può fare
> un bel quadro , una bella fotografia , un bel fiore o qualsiasi cosa
> che guardandola di dà una sensazione di potenza interiore...
> ...


si, si mi piacciono i tuoi gusti :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me piacciono le persone, non i pezzi di carne. Presa
> li preferisco alti (più di me con i tacchi) Quanto sei alta??
> molto slanciati Presa
> spalle larghe azz
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> bhe non sai se indossa gli slip.
> 
> io sono tipo quello di sx, fisicamente e anche rasato.
> 
> ...


quello a sin è bello spesso, eh, più di quanto si veda nelle foto. Piuttosto massiccio. Wentworth, gli slip...boh, nelle foto pubblicitarie porta boxer neri. Altro nin zo, ma per essere buono è tanto tanto buono


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo io sono tipo l'altro. *Mannaggia*, però.


Ti ci vedo a strapparti i capelli, infatti


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

io amo solo i leader





lui ha detto:


> si, abbiamo preso spunto dalla foto e abbiamo scartato la cultura, infatti come vedi alla discussione non partecipa Minerva.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ti ci vedo a strapparti i capelli, infatti


Sono calvo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono calvo.


Ed hai anche il culo glabro vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed hai anche il culo glabro vero?


No no, e manco me lo sbianco.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, e manco me lo sbianco.


Da che ti depili le natiche....:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io amo solo i leader


tipo un Cavaliere? o il suo ex amico Ghed?


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, e manco me lo sbianco.


i denti si però :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da che ti depili le natiche....:rotfl:


Nu! E poi sono anche peloso. Però sono soffici, non troppo folti ed in genere piacciono.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi piace molto di più quello di sinistra, più rude. L'altro ha la faccia da bravo ragazzo (non ho mai visto il film mi baso sulla foto)


sì, da bravo ragazzo con occhi pazzeschi color dell'acqua. Per niente rude


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

gli occhi però sono una volta azzurri e l'altra verdi. Sarà un barbatrucco.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> i denti si però :mrgreen:


Yesss.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> gli occhi però sono una volta azzurri e l'altra verdi. Sarà un barbatrucco.


credo li abbia turchesi, verdastri. Mio fratello li ha così e cambiano, mortacci sua. Invidia sfegatata.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> i denti si però :mrgreen:


Certo ha la faccia come er culo....!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo ha la faccia come er culo....!


Vero. Ed il mio culo piace molto, non solo ai termometri.


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> credo li abbia turchesi, verdastri. Mio fratello li ha così e cambiano, mortacci sua. Invidia sfegatata.


tanti anni fa conoscevo una ragazza di como, veniva a trascorrere qui l'estate,poi ho perso le sue tracce, nessun contatto, purtroppo, alla quale gli occhi cambiavano colore durante il giorno in base all'intensità della luce. Non mi era mai capitata una cosa del genere. è pazzesca, bellissima, a parte il fatto che aveva due occhi enormi bellissimi, andava dal grigio all'azzurro al verde al quasi nero, e quando stavano per cambiare si tingevano man mano, spettacolare. 

sono serio, non scherzo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Ed il mio culo piace molto, non solo ai termometri.


E questo l'avevo capito....:rotfl:contento tu...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, da bravo ragazzo con occhi pazzeschi color dell'acqua. Per niente rude
> 
> View attachment 6298View attachment 6299View attachment 6300


confermo che non mi piace


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> credo li abbia turchesi, verdastri. Mio fratello li ha così e cambiano, mortacci sua. Invidia sfegatata.


Ce li ho così pur'io! Ehhhhhh!


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tanti anni fa conoscevo una ragazza di como, veniva a trascorrere qui l'estate,poi ho perso le sue tracce, nessun contatto, purtroppo, alla quale gli occhi cambiavano colore durante il giorno in base all'intensità della luce. Non mi era mai capitata una cosa del genere. è pazzesca, bellissima, a parte il fatto che aveva due occhi enormi bellissimi, andava dal grigio all'azzurro al verde al quasi nero, e quando stavano per cambiare si tingevano man mano, spettacolare.
> 
> sono serio, non scherzo.


eh, ci credo. Una cosa così deve essere uno spettacolo. Io ho un fratello alto (tanto, alto) con un sorriso che sbatte a terra gli alberi, con questi due occhi che a seconda della giornata (se nuvolosa o col sole etc) e il colore della maglia cambiano. Da prenderlo a schiaffi. Ma non ci arrivo :risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> credo li abbia turchesi, verdastri. Mio fratello li ha così e cambiano, mortacci sua. Invidia sfegatata.


Terribili gli uomini con gli occhi cangianti. In senso buono.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> confermo che non mi piace




bene, così non litighiamo :mrgreen:. Poi, se mi lasci anche Johnny, stiamo a posto


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ce li ho così pur'io! Ehhhhhh!


mi rimangio tutto:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Terribili gli uomini con gli occhi cangianti. In senso buono.


Appunto. Pensa a crescerci insieme, che autostima. Avrei sbattuto la testa (sua) sugli stipiti della porta, ma lui opponeva resistenza


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ci credo. Una cosa così deve essere uno spettacolo. Io ho un fratello alto (tanto, alto) con un sorriso che sbatte a terra gli alberi, con questi due occhi che a seconda della giornata (se nuvolosa o col sole etc) e il colore della maglia cambiano. Da prenderlo a schiaffi. Ma non ci arrivo :risata:


più che gli occhi che cambiano di colore, è la diversa luce che li illumina o li oscura che li rende di sfumature diverse.
guardate ad esempio al mare, con tutto quel blu del cielo e della luce che riflette nell'acqua, quelli miei e di mio fratello diventano quasi fluorescenti...vi è mai capitato di farci caso di quanto sembrino più luminosi, quasi ridenti?
poi con la luce invernale invece...sembrano più spenti.
insomma è una questione di luce, non che cambino proprio di colore.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi rimangio tutto:mrgreen:



Ignava. Ti metto nel girone degli ignavi, oh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> più che gli occhi che cambiano di colore, è la diversa luce che li illumina o li oscura che li rende di sfumature diverse.
> guardate ad esempio al mare, con tutto quel blu del cielo e della luce che riflette nell'acqua, quelli miei e di mio fratello diventano quasi fluorescenti...vi è mai capitato di farci caso di quanto sembrino più luminosi, quasi ridenti?
> poi con la luce invernale invece...sembrano più spenti.
> insomma è una questione di luce, non che cambino proprio di colore.


no no, ci sono proprio quelli cangianti. Mannaggia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> più che gli occhi che cambiano di colore, è la diversa luce che li illumina o li oscura che li rende di sfumature diverse.
> guardate ad esempio al mare, con tutto quel blu del cielo e della luce che riflette nell'acqua, quelli miei e di mio fratello diventano quasi fluorescenti...vi è mai capitato di farci caso di quanto sembrino più luminosi, quasi ridenti?
> poi con la luce invernale invece...sembrano più spenti.
> insomma è una questione di luce, non che cambino proprio di colore.


Sia come sia, è un'ingiustizia. I miei cambiano dalla cioccolata alla m*. Dipende dall'interlocutore. :sarcastic:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Io*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, ci sono proprio quelli cangianti. Mannaggia.


Ho i capelli cangianti vale lo stesso?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Han detto che gli assomiglio... vagamento moooolto vagamente secondo me.... che poi a capelli sto messo male...

Tebinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa è vero? Giudica tu....




Cattivik....

P.S. Però me la cavo in infermeria...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho i capelli cangianti vale lo stesso?


ennò...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, ci sono proprio quelli cangianti. Mannaggia.


Infatti, poi. Si dessero una calmata, sarei meno invidiosa :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

La fuga ti corona è finita...
fragherà a nessuno 
ma questo ragazzo mi ha sempre fatto ridere...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bene, così non litighiamo :mrgreen:. Poi, se mi lasci anche Johnny, stiamo a posto



E' tuo


Basta che non mi tocchi Javier


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Han detto che gli assomiglio... vagamento moooolto vagamente secondo me.... che poi a capelli sto messo male...
> 
> Tebinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa è vero? Giudica tu....
> 
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La fuga ti corona è finita...
> fragherà a nessuno
> ma questo ragazzo mi ha sempre fatto ridere...


a me è sempre stato un po' sulle palle, inoltre.
che già le persone troppo sicure di se mi stanno un po' qua
se poi ti vanti di essere
e poi sei pure delinquente
proprio non ci siamo


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' tuo
> 
> 
> Basta che non mi tocchi Javier


hhmmm... Bardem? Tutto tutto tutto tuo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hhmmm... Bardem? Tutto tutto tutto tuo



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

A me hanno detto che somiglio a lui:







Farfy ti piaccio? Dimmi di si, che ogni volta che qualcuno dice di somigliare ad uno a caso tu metti sempre quella faccina a cuore, ed io, ecco, non vorrei che ferissi i miei sentimenti. Dai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


eh, ma ora ti becchi pure l'alter ego di JB. E' il prezzo da pagare :mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me hanno detto che somiglio a lui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me hanno detto che somiglio a lui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ogni volta proprio no mi spiace
Ma Il dotto House e Javier bardem sono in assoluto i miei preferiti

Ma tu non assomigliavi a quello di sinistra nella foto  di prima?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:


Guarda che poi ci credo...


Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma ora ti becchi pure l'alter ego di JB. E' il prezzo da pagare :mrgreen:


MA anche no:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma ora ti becchi pure l'alter ego di JB. E' il prezzo da pagare :mrgreen:


E a te piaccio? Mica se vede la panza, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta proprio no mi spiace
> Ma Il dotto House e Javier bardem sono in assoluto i miei preferiti
> 
> Ma tu non assomigliavi a quello di sinistra nella foto  di prima?



è _cangiante_ tutto, altro che gli occhi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E a te piaccio? Mica se vede la panza, no?


La panza no però...!fai un pò di sport cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni volta proprio no mi spiace
> Ma Il dotto House e Javier bardem sono in assoluto i miei preferiti
> 
> Ma tu non assomigliavi a quello di sinistra nella foto di prima?



Siamo tanti qui dentro, Farfy. Un sacco di anime, anche bei tipi. Somiglio ad un fracco di gente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E a te piaccio? Mica se vede la panza, no?


soprattutto il tuo sorriso mi conquista. Ma non eri calvo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siamo tanti qui dentro, Farfy. Un sacco di anime, anche bei tipi. Somiglio ad un fracco di gente.


È una scena dell'esorcista, vero?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me è sempre stato un po' sulle palle, inoltre.
> che già le persone troppo sicure di se mi stanno un po' qua
> se poi ti vanti di essere
> e poi sei pure delinquente
> proprio non ci siamo



Ma si dai mica ho detto che mi è 
simpatico...
di norma i buffoni mi fanno ridere 

e poi di delinquenti spavaldi ne è pieno il mondo...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Guarda che poi ci credo...
> 
> 
> Cattivik



Adoro il Dottor House. Un non bello ma con un fascinoindescrivibile. Un po' stronzo, al punto giusto....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fisicamente non mi interessa ovvio che guardare
> un bel fisico può appagarti la vista ma come lo può fare
> un bel quadro , una bella fotografia , un bel fiore o qualsiasi cosa
> che guardandola di dà una sensazione di potenza interiore...
> ...


Eh....ma che...
problematica che sei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e dopo cosa

il ciccio con le balle d'oro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> soprattutto il tuo sorriso mi conquista. Ma non eri calvo?


Perchè vedi capelli da qualche parte?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro il Dottor House. Un non bello ma con un fascinoindescrivibile. Un po' stronzo, al punto giusto....


ok farfy.... per il non bello ci siamo... stronzo tranquilla che mi attrezzo... per il fascino insomma... 

Son due su tre dai dove ci si vede?

Cattivik


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro il Dottor House. Un non bello ma con un fascinoindescrivibile. Un po' stronzo, al punto giusto....


Vero, ma è stronzo perché è competente, e ha fascino perché  competente e stronzo. Insomma, secondo le linee guida di Lui, è fuori da questo sotto3D ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè vedi capelli da qualche parte?


ahò.
A) abbiamo appurato che non ci vedo
B) vedo l'attaccatura. Al limite stempiato, ma Kojak no.

C) vado dall'oculista, ho capito.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh....ma che...
> problematica che sei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e dopo cosa
> ...



Esiste?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La fuga ti corona è finita...
> fragherà a nessuno
> ma questo ragazzo mi ha sempre fatto ridere...


Ma dimmi te
fuggire con la 500
e andare con il tom tom...
Dimmi te che eroe....

Ieri una persona mi diceva che a Milano ha una casa.
La rata del suo mutuo è 50mila euro al mese...

Ma che eroe....

Corona
Uno che veramente credeva di vivere dentro un programma di mediaset...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È una scena dell'esorcista, vero?


...

Io con te già sto incazzato per la minchiata dell'adolescente di stamane. Occhio.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahò.
> A) abbiamo appurato che non ci vedo
> B) vedo l'attaccatura. Al limite stempiato, ma Kojak no.
> 
> *C) vado dall'oculista, ho capito*.


Vai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai.



neye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Io con te già sto incazzato per la minchiata dell'adolescente di stamane. Occhio.


Addirittura?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dimmi te
> fuggire con la 500
> e andare con il tom tom...
> Dimmi te che eroe....
> ...


infatti mi fa ridere...
rimasto pure in panne dalle mie parti in pochi cm di neve...
quando uno è stordito è stordito eh!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Addirittura?


No.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti mi fa ridere...
> rimasto pure in panne dalle mie parti in pochi cm di neve...
> quando uno è stordito è stordito eh!:rotfl:


Visto?
Che omon
di cartapesta?

Almeno i veri malfattori....
sanno il fatto loro no?


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Addirittura?


ma alza il gomito bellicapelli?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma alza il gomito bellicapelli?


No che. Non bevo io. Non che sia astemio, solo che non ci vado tanto pazzo per l'alcol. Per il vino affatto, tranne qualche bianco, ma sempre con misura.

Aggiungo che apprezzo certe birre.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma alza il gomito bellicapelli?


Ma non stai proprio attenta, allora! Lui non si scola niente, fa scolare le donne


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma non stai proprio attenta, allora! Lui non si scola niente, fa scolare le donne


Già, e, per quanto possa apparire strano, ne sono piuttosto contente.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

:racchia:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma non stai proprio attenta, allora! Lui non si scola niente, fa scolare le donne


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già, e, per quanto possa apparire strano, ne sono piuttosto contente.


e chi ne dubita? Non stai attento nemmeno tu


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:


scusa. L'anima decadente sta prendendo il sopravvento, mi ricompongo.


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

*tutto*

volge al termine, sta andando via anche il mese di gennaio.

di la si parla di culi, goliardicamente come mai. *c'è però chi la prende sul serio*, la discussione.
circe ci ha fatto sapere della sua splendida decisione, torna a vivere con il resto dellla famiglia, menomale.
minny e gioebi, mostarno il loro amore scambiandosi frasi in codice, all'apparenza insulti, per noi poveri mortali, per loro sono rose e fiori, si sa.
annablume sta pensando seriamente di ibernarsi, pensa di essere sprecata per vivere in questi anni ed al contatto di noi, io, ultimo, oscuro, annucia, ed il resto della compagnia dei terra terra. 

per l'odiens, il caro vecchio mod, se le inventa tutte, dai giochi di prestigio alle donne che preferiscono un marito puttano ma amoroso che non mette le corna, si diletta solamente.

diletta, a proposito.......... nhaa, meglio di no.

bhe, questa avventura su tradinet ci conserva sicuramente altre sorprese; stiamo a vedere.

nel frattempo godiamoci un vuichend soleggiato e caldo d'amore e di sole.



a dimenticavo: è tornato massinfedele. 

by.


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> volge al termine, sta andando via anche il mese di gennaio.
> 
> di la si parla di culi, goliardicamente come mai. *c'è però chi la prende sul serio*, la discussione.
> circe ci ha fatto sapere della sua splendida decisione, torna a vivere con il resto dellla famiglia, menomale.
> ...


magari metticela una _e 
_


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> volge al termine, sta andando via anche il mese di gennaio.
> 
> di la si parla di culi, goliardicamente come mai. *c'è però chi la prende sul serio*, la discussione.
> circe ci ha fatto sapere della sua splendida decisione, torna a vivere con il resto dellla famiglia, menomale.
> ...


veramente, grazie, ma...no. So che non dovrei dirlo così, in fondo anche tu hai una sensibilità, ma non voglio darti alcuna speranza. Il tuo amore e la tua fissazione smodata verso di me...non sono ricambiati. Davvero, insistere è controproducente. E' evidente che ti vengo in mente spesso, spessissimo, sempre, è tutto nero su bianco ma...passerà. Davvero, passerà. 

Ah, ma Annuccia che c'entra col tuo discorso? Ah, giusto, sillabe a caso pure tu.


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente, grazie, ma...no. So che non dovrei dirlo così, in fondo anche tu hai una sensibilità, ma non voglio darti alcuna speranza. Il tuo amore e la tua fissazione smodata verso di me...non sono ricambiate. Davvero, insistere è controproducente. E' evidente che ti vengo in mente spesso, spessissimo, sempre, è tutto nero su bianco ma...passerà. Davvero, passerà.
> 
> Ah, ma Annuccia che c'entra col tuo discorso? Ah, giusto, sillabe a caso pure tu. View attachment 6329
> 
> View attachment 6328


View attachment 6328
sempre più belle ste emoticon AnnaBlù 
:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> View attachment 6328
> sempre più belle ste emoticon AnnaBlù
> :up:



questa è per te:



scherzavo!


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questa è per te:
> 
> View attachment 6330
> 
> ...


perchè scherzavi??
è carinissima...
oddio ahahahah non avevo visto bene la sequenza!!!
e cmq purtroppo io a sto giro sarei quella dall'altra parte misà -.-"
a piagnona nsomma..


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> perchè scherzavi??
> è carinissima...
> oddio ahahahah non avevo visto bene la sequenza!!!
> e cmq purtroppo io a sto giro sarei quella dall'altra parte misà -.-"
> a piagnona nsomma..


hahahahha, in effetti non si vede tutto, non so perché, bisogna cliccarci sopra, che sòla


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

A me piace moltissimo questa, ma non immagino in quale contesto la potrò mai usare



questa invece è per Tebe e le sue orchidee


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me piace moltissimo questa, ma non immagino in quale contesto la potrò mai usare
> 
> View attachment 6332
> 
> ...



ehm...il contesto per questa ---> View attachment 6332 ??
io un'idea ce l'avrei....:carneval:

la seconda per tebe è graziosissima * . *
scatenana lo spirito bimbominkia che è in me


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ehm...il contesto per questa ---> View attachment 6332 ??
> io un'*idea ce l'avrei*....:carneval:





bimbominkia in noi? naaaaaaaa


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> prendo spunto da due post, il primo del caro amico (si fa per dire) Mr. JB, il secondo di Oscuro (anche lui grande amico, se no finisce a schifio),  per aprire questa nuova discussione.
> 
> qui si potrà parlare di tutto, tranne che di politica, cultura, arte, insomma di tutto ciò che non esuli dalla terra.
> non sono ammessi neanche discorsi su argomenti inenerti il sito.
> ...


bello!!! posso scrivere che: fa freddo; lo scooter di matteo ha problemi di accensione; il mio pc ha la batteria andata; si potrebbe andare un week end a sciare, magari il prossimo? dovrei proprio comprarmi un paio di jeans nuovi; chissà se è uscito qualcosa di bello al cinema? certo fa freddo, e lo scooter ha problemi di accensione...
è un 3D splendido :singleeye: e lo dico senza ironia :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> bello!!! posso scrivere che: fa freddo; lo scooter di matteo ha problemi di accensione; il mio pc ha la batteria andata; si potrebbe andare un week end a sciare, magari il prossimo? dovrei proprio comprarmi un paio di jeans nuovi; chissà se è uscito qualcosa di bello al cinema? certo fa freddo, e lo scooter ha problemi di accensione...
> è un 3D splendido :singleeye: e lo dico senza ironia :up:


Ciao Pasante! E' un piacere rileggerti, bentornato


----------



## Annuccia (26 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente, grazie, ma...no. So che non dovrei dirlo così, in fondo anche tu hai una sensibilità, ma non voglio darti alcuna speranza. Il tuo amore e la tua fissazione smodata verso di me...non sono ricambiati. Davvero, insistere è controproducente. E' evidente che ti vengo in mente spesso, spessissimo, sempre, è tutto nero su bianco ma...passerà. Davvero, passerà.
> 
> Ah, ma *Annuccia che c'entra col tuo discorso? Ah, giusto, sillabe a caso pure tu. View attachment 6329
> 
> View attachment 6328*




ultimamente mi infilo come il prezzemolo....ovunque..anche quando non ci sono.....:rotfl:

smetterò un giorno...forse...

oggi sono rimasta a casa....mi sono alzata presto eprchè avevo un mare di cose da fare...sono in pausa e vi faccio un saluto....buon week a tutti.....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> bello!!! posso scrivere che: fa freddo; lo scooter di matteo ha problemi di accensione; il mio pc ha la batteria andata; si potrebbe andare un week end a sciare, magari il prossimo? dovrei proprio comprarmi un paio di jeans nuovi; chissà se è uscito qualcosa di bello al cinema? certo fa freddo, e lo scooter ha problemi di accensione...
> è un 3D splendido :singleeye: e lo dico senza ironia :up:



lui è lui, ed è amico mio.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lui è lui, ed è amico mio.


grazie sono onorato


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

oggi c'è il sole. sento che la lavatrice è in funzione. bisogna che vada invece a buttare la pasta. (ma è così che si scrive in questo 3D? o sono fuori tema?)


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> oggi c'è il sole. sento che la lavatrice è in funzione. bisogna che vada invece a buttare la pasta. (ma è così che si scrive in questo 3D? o sono fuori tema?)


perchè non è più buona:mrgreen:


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè non è più buona:mrgreen:


in effetti non era un gran che. ma l'ho mangiata. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè non è più buona:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> in effetti non era un gran che. ma l'ho mangiata. :mrgreen:



Quella che ho mangiato io era una squisitezza, e l'ha cucinata un ragazzino di dodici anni! mio FIGLIO. Condimento di, carciofi piselli e panna. 


Ieri sempre a pranzo ha cucinato broccoli "asciutti", quindi non a minestra, con acciughine e pomodoro fresco e pinoli e uva passa. Basta mi fermo dicendo, amo mio figlio! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quella che ho mangiato io era una squisitezza, e l'ha cucinata un ragazzino di dodici anni! mio FIGLIO. Condimento di, carciofi piselli e panna.
> 
> 
> Ieri sempre a pranzo ha cucinato broccoli "asciutti", quindi non a minestra, con acciughine e pomodoro fresco e pinoli e uva passa. *Basta mi fermo dicendo, amo mio figlio!* :mrgreen:


questa è la cosa più sensata che ho finora letto nei tuoi post.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> magari metticela una _e
> _


casomai una a





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente, grazie, ma...no. So che non dovrei dirlo così, in fondo anche tu hai una sensibilità, ma non voglio darti alcuna speranza. Il tuo amore e la tua fissazione smodata verso di me...non sono ricambiati. Davvero, insistere è controproducente. E' evidente che ti vengo in mente spesso, spessissimo, sempre, è tutto nero su bianco ma...passerà. Davvero, passerà.
> 
> *Ah, ma Annuccia che c'entra col tuo discorso?* Ah, giusto, sillabe a caso pure tu. View attachment 6329
> 
> View attachment 6328



annuccia è membro fondatore del club. 

non hai letto. un bel 2 sul registro.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa è la cosa più sensata che ho finora letto nei tuoi post.



1,2,3,4. ASTRUSO!! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 1,2,3,4. ASTRUSO!! :rotfl:







ma chi minchia fu? si ni iu? e ora a cu cià scassamu a minchia? ma pirchi? cuntimi cuntimi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma chi minchia fu? si ni iu? e ora a cu cià scassamu a minchia? ma pirchi? cuntimi cuntimi.



Ci rissi u succiu a nuci rammi tempu ca ti spirtusu! mi capisti vieru cumpà?


Nulla nulla che successe? successe quello che ho sempre saputo, siccome qua nel forum qualcuno non ci stava a non essere visto come maschio alfa di sta gran coppula ri minchia! appena notato, sbagliando, che ohi ohi in uno scambio di battute stava perdendo terreno... costui maschio alfa di sta gran coppula ri minchia apre un ...Udite udite un 3D di saluti!! e dopo manco il batter delle ciglia ( nota quanto sono filosofico eh) ci vinni a scassari arrè u patri ri picciriddi!  Capito mi hai? altrimOnti rispiego.


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci rissi u succiu a nuci rammi tempu ca ti spirtusu! mi capisti vieru cumpà?
> 
> 
> Nulla nulla che successe? successe quello che ho sempre saputo, siccome qua nel forum qualcuno non ci stava a non essere visto come maschio alfa di sta gran coppula ri minchia! appena notato, sbagliando, che ohi ohi in uno scambio di battute stava perdendo terreno... costui maschio alfa di sta gran coppula ri minchia apre un ...Udite udite un 3D di saluti!! e dopo manco il batter delle ciglia ( nota quanto sono filosofico eh) ci vinni a scassari arrè u patri ri picciriddi!  Capito mi hai? altrimOnti rispiego.


Non è divertente


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non è divertente


Mai scritto che è divertente. Quindi ti quoto.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

u capì. quindi si sintia i pieri friddi e scasau. ci varagnammu o ci pessimu? mha.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> u capì. quindi si sintia i pieri friddi e scasau. ci varagnammu o ci pessimu? mha.



Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza. Non commento oltre, che dopo mi tocca quotare.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza. Non commento oltre, che dopo mi tocca quotare.


certo certo, hai ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> certo certo, hai ragione.


 

time arancina and coffee for me, will you?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quella che ho mangiato io era una squisitezza, e l'ha cucinata un ragazzino di dodici anni! mio FIGLIO. Condimento di, carciofi piselli e panna.
> 
> 
> Ieri sempre a pranzo ha cucinato broccoli "asciutti", quindi non a minestra, con acciughine e pomodoro fresco e pinoli e uva passa. Basta mi fermo dicendo, amo mio figlio! :mrgreen:



Non sapevo neanche si facesse la minestra di broccoli...blea!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non sapevo neanche si facesse la minestra di broccoli...blea!


Scendi in Sicilia, vedrai che riuscirò a farti piacere la qualsiasi, questo se sei una buona forchetta, se invece a priori hai disgusto per i broccoli non posso farci nulla. 

Scendi scendi, magari invitiamo anche il contuzzo e Lothar. :smile:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia*

veramente non mi sono dileguato affatto, se rileggi la chiacchierata.

comunque, non sei stata seria, al ritorno volevo darti anche due belle mozzarelle. Ma tu, non c'eri, non cercarti scuse.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> veramente non mi sono dileguato affatto, se rileggi la chiacchierata.
> 
> comunque, non sei stata seria, al ritorno volevo darti anche due belle mozzarelle. Ma tu, non c'eri, non cercarti scuse.



quale discussione dovrei leggere?..
ripeto..
non avevamo un appuntamento..non me lo hai chiest0...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scendi in Sicilia, vedrai che riuscirò a farti piacere la qualsiasi, questo se sei una buona forchetta, se invece a priori hai disgusto per i broccoli non posso farci nulla.
> 
> Scendi scendi,* magari *invitiamo anche il contuzzo e Lothar. :smile:


Anche no...
mi piacciono i broccoli...mai pensato a farne una minestra ....
ma si fa un passato una crema o cosa ? 
cerco la ricetta...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche no...
> mi piacciono i broccoli...mai pensato a farne una minestra ....
> ma si fa un passato una crema o cosa ?
> cerco la ricetta...



sono buoni i broccoli....
io li faccio in tutti i modi...minestra no...


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quale discussione dovrei leggere?..
> ripeto..
> non avevamo un appuntamento..non me lo hai chiest0...



qual era il 3D dove parlavamo di traghettare e del parcheggio che adesso non ricordo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche no...
> mi piacciono i broccoli...mai pensato a farne una minestra ....
> ma si fa un passato una crema o cosa ?
> cerco la ricetta...


Si cala il broccolo in acqua bollente e si porta a quasi cottura ultimata, nel frattempo si soffrigge cipolla ed aglio e qualche acciughina che si farà sciogliere, e qualche pomodorino a pezzettini. Lasciando la giusta acqua per calare la pasta, si butta la pasta con il soffritto di cipolla aglio e pomodori a pezzettini che formeranno il colore ed il sapore per spezzare quello del broccolo. 

 ora dicono mangiala tu!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si cala il broccolo in acqua bollente e si porta a quasi cottura ultimata, nel frattempo si soffrigge cipolla ed aglio e qualche acciughina che si farà sciogliere, e qualche pomodorino a pezzettini. Lasciando la giusta acqua per calare la pasta, si butta la pasta con il soffritto di cipolla aglio e pomodori a pezzettini che formeranno il colore ed il sapore per spezzare quello del broccolo.
> 
> ora dicono mangiala tu!



buona questa ...
la fa anche mio marito 
ma non è una minestra


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> buona questa ...
> la fa anche mio marito
> ma non è una minestra


Come non è una minestra? Io uso gli stessi ingredienti che si usano per la pasta scolata, la differenza sta nel lasciare l'acqua. Certo se poi per minestra intendiamo l'aggiunta di altri elementi tipo piselli patate fave fagioli etc etc, hai ragione non è minestra.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

ma broccolo bianco o broccolo nero? 

lo sapevi che a Paternò il cavolo è il broccolo ed il broccolo è il cavolo?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non è una minestra? *Io uso gli stessi ingredienti che si usano per la pasta scolata, la differenza sta nel lasciare l'acqua. *Certo se poi per minestra intendiamo l'aggiunta di altri elementi tipo piselli patate fave fagioli etc etc, hai ragione non è minestra.



scusami si ho letto male ...
gli dirò di provare lasciando l'acqua...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusami si ho letto male ...
> gli dirò di provare lasciando l'acqua...:smile:



Si fa presto a chiedere scusa eh! dammi un bacio e non se ne parla più :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si fa presto a chiedere scusa eh! dammi un bacio e non se ne parla più :rotfl:



guarda che rischi eh!
sono una baciona io....:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> guarda che rischi eh!
> sono una baciona io....:smile:



Ok a te la scelta! se shoccarmi oppure no. :smile:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok a te la scelta! se shoccarmi oppure no. :smile:





ma smettilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
hai un'età, non ti vergogni? tra poco sei in andropausa hai bisogno del blu ed ancora ti metti a fare il cretino. MHA.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma smettilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> hai un'età, non ti vergogni? tra poco sei in andropausa hai bisogno del blu ed ancora ti metti a fare il cretino. MHA.



Iooooooo? e tu che broccoli con Annuccia allora!! 

Ok si mi vergogno, taccia tua. 

Comunque aòh quale età? io sono giovane bello aitante senza un filo di pancia sensuale sexy affascinante... 


Appena ti pigghiu taddari tanti riddi cavuciu ntò culu cataffari vulari senza rariti u tiempu rappuari i pieri!


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Iooooooo? e tu che broccoli con Annuccia allora!!
> 
> Ok si mi vergogno, taccia tua.
> 
> ...



ma vaaa...
non dar retta a Lui ...
E' invidioso della tua bella presenza...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> qual era il 3D dove parlavamo di traghettare e del parcheggio che adesso non ricordo.


mi hai dato appuntamnto?...no..mi hai detto solo dove potevi lasciare la macchina...
iff


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma vaaa...
> non dar retta a Lui ...
> E' invidioso della tua bella presenza...


Si lo so, è un gelosone.

Domattina aspettati fiori e colazione, è il minimo per una donna speciale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si fa presto a chiedere scusa eh! dammi un bacio e non se ne parla più :rotfl:


broccolone


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma smettilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> hai un'età, non ti vergogni? tra poco sei in andropausa hai bisogno del blu ed ancora ti metti a fare il cretino. MHA.


il brokkolone ha bisogno della kretinite che è la blu incorporata. non lo sapevi? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il brokkolone ha bisogno della kretinite che è la blu incorporata. non lo sapevi? :rotfl:



Madonna quanti gelosoni!!!! aòh se volete un po di kretinite parlate pure eh! 


Bella però! la kretinite che è la blu incorporata, come dire che sono tutto cretino di base oppure che sono sempre arrapato?  non rispondere ti prego, lascia che sia la mia immaginazione a darmi la risposta.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna quanti gelosoni!!!! aòh se volete un po di kretinite parlate pure eh!
> 
> 
> Bella però! la kretinite che è la blu incorporata, come dire che sono tutto cretino di base oppure che sono sempre arrapato?  non rispondere ti prego, lascia che sia la mia immaginazione a darmi la risposta.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


>



Tranquillo compà per te aggratisse, per l'admin anche! e mica perchè voglio leccare ehhhh!! no no no.




Admin qualche poteruzzo pimmia? 






Così do un bel calcio all'amico mio lui....


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

io non capisco il perchè: quando qualcuno esprime il proprio consenso premiando l'utente di turno con un bel verde, vuole che tutti sappiano, mentre quando qualcuno esprime il proprio dissenso punendo l'utente di turno con un bel rosso, vuole che nessuno sappia.

ma è forse un reato? 
è da perseguire?
lapidare?
non sarebbe meglio, corretto e meno meschino, dire (2 punti apri virgolette) non sono d'accordo dissento hai detto una grande castroneria e quindi meriti un bel rosso? 
non sarebbe più educato e soprattutto creativo, scusate costruttivo, motivarlo?

forse mi sto evolvendo troppo, l'aratro non mi basta più, mi pongo tante domande, per fortunata raramente, che per un terra terra non sono il massimo dell'immagine da dare.


aveva ragione la bonanima, aimé.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io non capisco il perchè: quando qualcuno esprime il proprio consenso premiando l'utente di turno con un bel verde, vuole che tutti sappiano, mentre quando qualcuno esprime il proprio dissenso punendo l'utente di turno con un bel rosso, vuole che nessuno sappia.
> 
> ma è forse un reato?
> è da perseguire?
> ...



io personalmente sono d'accordo con te. Non leggi praticamente mai dei miei rubini peché non ne dò praticamente mai, i pochissimi li scrivo. Preferisco accapigliarmi che darne, ma magari non sono tutti così. C'è chi non dice nemmeno gli smeraldi, è comunque un diritto votare con discrezione


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

ciascuno è libero di fare e disfare, ma perchè non motivare, perchè non costruire discutendo, magari litigando, senza insulti ben inteso, senza sminuire le parole o l'intelligenza o la cultura, seppur minima, di chi interloquisce.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io personalmente sono d'accordo con te. Non leggi praticamente mai dei miei rubini peché non ne dò praticamente mai, i pochissimi li scrivo. Preferisco accapigliarmi che darne, ma magari non sono tutti così. C'è chi non dice nemmeno gli smeraldi, è comunque un diritto votare con discrezione



Si, si è notato eh!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ciascuno è libero di fare e *disfare, ma perchè non motivare*, perchè non costruire discutendo, magari litigando, senza insulti ben inteso, senza sminuire le parole o l'intelligenza o la cultura, seppur minima, di chi interloquisce.


Perchè Admin e una parte dell'utenza ha deciso così
Sappi che sono totalmente d'accordo con te


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè Admin e una parte dell'utenza ha deciso così
> Sappi che sono totalmente d'accordo con te



AB mi sa di no, lo ha dimostrato attaccandomi ripetutamente, nonostante gli avessi scritto di .... ma sta tutto scritto sul 3D ciao ciao. 

Ciao ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AB mi sa di no, lo ha dimostrato attaccandomi ripetutamente, nonostante gli avessi scritto di .... ma sta tutto scritto sul 3D ciao ciao.
> 
> Ciao ciao.


Ma cosa c'entra? Stiamo parlando del perchè si danno i rubini e non si motivano


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? Stiamo parlando del perchè si danno i rubini e non si motivano


Si, ed ho ampliato il discorso.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè Admin e una parte dell'utenza ha deciso così
> Sappi che sono totalmente d'accordo con te


non mi sono spiegato e partanto ci riprovo:
io do un rosso: non devo firmarlo e conosco le motivazioni per cui sono stati resi anonimi.
Non sono d'accordo su quello che X scrive: ok, rosso, perchè  X non capisce una mazza etc etc.  Dare solo il rosso senza motivarlo, è infruttoso. 


mi fa piacere che tu condivida.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AB mi sa di no, lo ha dimostrato attaccandomi ripetutamente, nonostante gli avessi scritto di .... ma sta tutto scritto sul 3D ciao ciao.
> 
> Ciao ciao.



ma Claudio, che cerchi? LUI ha detto che non gli piace il rubinare senza discuterne le motivazioni, etc. Io sono d'accordo. Anzi, in genere io discuto e NON rubino. Che altro vuoi? Un mio rubino, per quel che vale, l'hai ben rischiato e te l'ho scritto; solo, non potevo dartelo perché troppo poco prima t'avevo approvato (eh, è raro ma può succedere perfino a te). Poi, se c'è -figurativamente parlando- da prendersi a capelli sugli interventi eccomi, eh. Se scrivi una cosa che non mi piace lo dico. Se mi piace ancora meno, pure. Se proprio non c'ho voglia o tempo passo oltre, come molti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma *cosa c'entra?* Stiamo parlando del perchè si danno i rubini e non si motivano



Ma infatti... è che è un vizio, mi sa.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma Claudio, che cerchi? LUI ha detto che non gli piace il rubinare senza discuterne le motivazioni, etc. Io sono d'accordo. Anzi, in genere io discuto e NON rubino. Che altro vuoi? Un mio rubino, per quel che vale, l'hai ben rischiato e te l'ho scritto; solo, non potevo dartelo perché troppo poco prima t'avevo approvato (eh, è raro ma può succedere perfino a te). Poi, se c'è -figurativamente parlando- da prendersi a capelli sugli interventi eccomi, eh. Se scrivi una cosa che non mi piace lo dico. Se mi piace ancora meno, pure. Se proprio non c'ho voglia o tempo passo oltre, come molti.


Si.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6426


:gabinetto:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :gabinetto:


grande, hai preso la senn*A*!!!!

e una è fatta :wide-grin:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

che si fa di interessante da queste parti...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grande, hai preso la senn*A*!!!!
> 
> e una è fatta :wide-grin:



Ed una già ci stava.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed una già ci stava.


in Ultimese, ok. In italiano?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in Ultimese, ok. In italiano?


Domandalo a Joey, io Ultimo sono.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che si fa di interessante da queste parti...


nulla, siamo tutti presi da altro, meno interessante, non abbiamo di meglio da fare, ma siamo di la. tu però stanne fuori, sicilianedda.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> nulla, siamo tutti presi da altro, meno interessante, non abbiamo di meglio da fare, ma siamo di la. *tu però stanne fuori,* sicilianedda.



è una minaccia:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è una minaccia:rotfl:


no, una proposta che non puoi rifiutare


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, una proposta che non puoi rifiutare


ciao sbri? come stai...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao sbri? come stai...?


 un po' incasinata.Lavoro. Torno nella cripta.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

avete pranzato?...


----------



## gas (30 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avete pranzato?...


perchè questa domanda?

volevi forse invitarci?


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè questa domanda?
> 
> volevi forse invitarci?


qualcosa in tavola la porto sempre....
nessun problema..


----------



## gas (30 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qualcosa in tavola la porto sempre....
> nessun problema..


certo!
però deve essere commestibile :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> certo!
> però deve essere commestibile :rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il gatto quatto si pappa il ratto/e c'è chi ride e chi non ride affatto
ma il gatto quatto si è pappato il ratto.
Topo-gatto, sano-matto
tutto il mondo va rifatto e tutto resta o bello o sciatto
ma che sia sano o mentecatto/il gatto quatto si pappa il ratto.
Lo fa zitto e di soppiatto ma il ratto matto s'è mangiato il gatto


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il gatto quatto si pappa il ratto/e c'è chi ride e chi non ride affatto
> ma il gatto quatto si è pappato il ratto.
> Topo-gatto, sano-matto
> tutto il mondo va rifatto e tutto resta o bello o sciatto
> ...


dovevi spedirmeli i biscotti invece di mangiarli tutti


ingorda.:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (30 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dovevi spedirmeli i biscotti invece di mangiarli tutti
> 
> 
> ingorda.:rotfl:


il problema è che il biscotto, in questo caso i, gli hanno dato anche alla testa.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dovevi spedirmeli i biscotti invece di mangiarli tutti
> 
> 
> ingorda.:rotfl:


sono nella mia massima lucidita mentale ...




lui ha detto:


> il problema è che il biscotto, in questo caso i, gli hanno dato anche alla testa.


problema per chi?


----------



## Lui (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> problema per chi?


per annuccia che è rimasta senza un biscotto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il gatto quatto si pappa il ratto/e c'è chi ride e chi non ride affatto
> ma il gatto quatto si è pappato il ratto.
> Topo-gatto, sano-matto
> tutto il mondo va rifatto e tutto resta o bello o sciatto
> ...


uhm. io, per i biscottini, tornerei alla ricetta originale


----------



## gas (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. io, per i biscottini, tornerei alla ricetta originale


l'ho sempre affermato che sei, in tutto e per tutto, una buongustaia:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'ho sempre affermato che sei, in tutto e per tutto, una buongustaia:smile:


no. Non avevo capito. 
Parlo seriamente.
Gas, devi sapere una cosa: io sono ben cosciente che come organizzazione mentale sono molto diversa da Lunapiena. Quindi faccio fatica a capirla subito la maggior parte delle volte. 
Ma è un limite mio. E tutte le volte ci casco. Anche questa. Avrei dovuto riconoscere la citazione.
Scusa Lunapiena.


----------



## gas (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. io, per i biscottini, *tornerei alla ricetta originale*





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Non avevo capito.
> Parlo seriamente.
> Gas, devi sapere una cosa: io sono ben cosciente che come organizzazione mentale sono molto diversa da Lunapiena. Quindi faccio fatica a capirla subito la maggior parte delle volte.
> Ma è un limite mio. E tutte le volte ci casco. Anche questa. Avrei dovuto riconoscere la citazione.
> Scusa Lunapiena.


quindi sei comunque una buongustaia :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Non avevo capito.
> Parlo seriamente.
> Gas, devi sapere una cosa: io sono ben cosciente che come organizzazione mentale sono molto diversa da Lunapiena. Quindi faccio fatica a capirla subito la maggior parte delle volte.
> Ma è un limite mio. E tutte le volte ci casco. Anche questa. Avrei dovuto riconoscere la citazione.
> Scusa Lunapiena.


Non ho capito niente ...
sarà che devo ancora pranzare e non ci vedo più dalla fame ...
per di più anche i cani devono ancora mangiare quindi prima penserò a loro se non voglio essere sbranata  dopo ...
poi andrò io...


----------



## Lui (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente ...
> sarà che devo ancora pranzare e non ci vedo più dalla fame ...
> per di più anche i cani devono ancora mangiare quindi prima penserò a loro se non voglio essere sbranata dopo ...
> poi andrò io...


neanche io sinceramente: loro hanno pensato .................. che tu avessi detto che .................. i biscotti il topo e il gatto, insomma più che altro Sbri e gas, capito?


è tutto inutile, siamo TERRA TERRA.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> neanche io sinceramente: loro hanno pensato .................. che tu avessi detto che .................. i biscotti il topo e il gatto, insomma più che altro Sbri e gas, capito?
> 
> 
> è tutto inutile, siamo TERRA TERRA.



manco io lui...
manco io..


ma per me non capire è normale ormai

si sono rotte le antenne anche li:rotfl:



devo chiamare qualcuno in grado di aggiustare tutto mi sa


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> neanche io sinceramente: loro hanno pensato .................. che tu avessi detto che .................. i biscotti il topo e il gatto, insomma più che altro Sbri e gas, capito?
> 
> 
> è tutto inutile, siamo TERRA TERRA.



:calcio: maligno, bugiardo, astruso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> manco io lui...
> manco io..
> 
> 
> ...


ma niente di che: è una filastrocca tratta da un libro, che io ho letto 3 volte. Quindi avrei dovuto riconoscerla.Purtroppo l'età avanza... e nonostante le apparenze, evidentemente sto invecchiando


----------



## Lui (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma niente di che: è una filastrocca tratta da un libro, che io ho letto 3 volte. Quindi avrei dovuto riconoscerla.Purtroppo l'età avanza... e nonostante le apparenze, evidentemente sto invecchiando



ahhhhhhh, e noi che avevamo pensato che il tpo il gatto gas tu i biscotti alla fiera dell'est mio padre il topolino due soldi: che figura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ahhhhhhh, e noi che avevamo pensato che il tpo il gatto gas tu i biscotti alla fiera dell'est mio padre il topolino due soldi: che figura.


niente di così complicato: mi sto rincoglionendo.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ahhhhhhh, e noi che avevamo pensato che il tpo il gatto gas tu i biscotti alla fiera dell'est mio padre il topolino due soldi: che figura.


e venne cane che morse il gatto che si mangiò il topo che al mercato mia padre comprò...


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> niente di così complicato: mi sto rincoglionendo.



non fa niente un sano rincoglionimento fa anche bene


----------



## Lui (30 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non fa niente un sano rincoglionimento fa anche bene


continuo a chiedertelo: perchè non mi richiami?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma niente di che: è una filastrocca tratta da un libro, che io ho letto 3 volte. Quindi avrei dovuto riconoscerla.Purtroppo l'età avanza... e nonostante le apparenze, evidentemente sto invecchiando



Io ho googlato, ero troppo curiosa .


----------



## Lui (30 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ho googlato, ero troppo curiosa .




sono stato chiaro? merito una punizione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io ho googlato, ero troppo curiosa .


Ah, l'ho fatto anche io. Perchè la terza volta che l'ho letta mi è sembrato di ricordare qualcosa... ma non riuscivo assolutamente a mettere a fuoco. E ancora sto rimuginando.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sono stato chiaro? merito una punizione?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah, l'ho fatto anche io. Perchè la terza volta che l'ho letta mi è sembrato di ricordare qualcosa... ma non riuscivo assolutamente a mettere a fuoco. E ancora sto rimuginando.



io pensavo fosse una roba nonsense lunesca basata sull'ora di pranzo... poi hai detto della filastrocca, dovevo sapere che cos'era


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io pensavo fosse una roba* nonsense lunesca *basata sull'ora di pranzo... poi hai detto della filastrocca, dovevo sapere che cos'era


attenta. E' proprio l'equivoco in cui sono caduta io, tante volte. Per poi dovermi ricredere. Però stupidamente ogni tanto ci ricasco.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attenta. E' proprio l'equivoco in cui sono caduta io, tante volte. Per poi dovermi ricredere. Però stupidamente ogni tanto ci ricasco.



beh, dai, di nonsense geniali Luna è piena (ciao Luna :smile... questo poteva essere uno di quelli...

ma io King non l'ho mai letto, mi discolpo. Tu, 3 volte 3? Troppa tisana?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, dai, di nonsense geniali Luna è piena (ciao Luna :smile... questo poteva essere uno di quelli...
> 
> ma io King non l'ho mai letto, mi discolpo. Tu, 3 volte 3? Troppa tisana?


quel libro 3 volte, altri più di 3, altri una sola. Fra i libri che ha scritto quando era fatto dalla mattina alla sera ce ne sono alcuni che non mi sono piaciuti affatto.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io pensavo fosse una roba *nonsense lunesca *basata sull'ora di pranzo... poi hai detto della filastrocca, dovevo sapere che cos'era


e qui ti sbagli ...
non dico mai cose nonsense...almeno per me hanno sempre un filo logico ...
Avevo fame ,pensavo ad un gatto mi è venuta in mente questa filastrocca ..
l'ho cercata l'ho postata 
Mi sembrava comunque bella e piena di significato...

Si, tratta dal libro di King mi sembra "l'ultimo cavaliere" , che fino a qulche anno fa era il mio scrittore preferito ora un pò meno ...
certi suoi libri mi hanno illuminato su molte cose...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma niente di che: è una filastrocca tratta da un libro, che io ho letto 3 volte. Quindi avrei dovuto riconoscerla.Purtroppo l'età avanza... e nonostante le apparenze, evidentemente sto invecchiando



bello vero?
La lunga marcia l'hai letto ...a me ha fatto star male...ma bellissimo...


----------



## Hellseven (30 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo il mio molto modesto e poco condivisibile parere - atteso che qui sono tra amanti del King più nero - il non plus ultra dello scrittore è *Stand by me*. Un libro struggente e pieno di verità e umanità che da adolescente mi ha segnato e ancor oggi reputo essere un capolavoro della letteratura adolescenziale, al pari del Giovane Holden, di Meno di zero e di Huckleberry Finn


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Secondo il mio molto modesto e poco condivisibile parere - atteso che qui sono tra amanti del King più nero - il non plus ultra dello scrittore è *Stand by me*. Un libro struggente e pieno di verità e umanità che da adolescente mi ha segnato e ancor oggi reputo essere un capolavoro della letteratura adolescenziale, al pari del Giovane Holden, di Meno di zero e di Huckleberry Finn


a quei livelli? Davvero?
Hm, Huckleberry Finn (bellissimo ma proprio letteratura da ragazzi) accostato a Less then zero e quella genialità assoluta che è Il Ricevitore nella segale risata: scusa non ho resistito)... accostamento davvero singolare! Comunque, se è davvero a quei livelli lo compero e lo leggo, subito!


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e qui ti sbagli ...
> non dico mai cose nonsense...almeno per me hanno sempre un filo logico ...



sorry 

Ha ragione Sbri, come spesso!
Starò più attenta


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> *Secondo il mio molto modesto e poco condivisibile parere *- atteso che qui sono tra amanti del King più nero - il non plus ultra dello scrittore è *Stand by me*. Un libro struggente e pieno di verità e umanità che da adolescente mi ha segnato e ancor oggi reputo essere un capolavoro della letteratura adolescenziale, al pari del Giovane Holden, di Meno di zero e di Huckleberry Finn


In effetti è molto poco condivisibile.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a quei livelli? Davvero?
> Hm, Huckleberry Finn (bellissimo ma proprio letteratura da ragazzi) accostato a Less then zero e quella genialità assoluta che è Il Ricevitore nella segale risata: scusa non ho resistito)... accostamento davvero singolare! Comunque, se è davvero a quei livelli lo compero e lo leggo, subito!


Secondo il mio modesto parere si.
Dissintirei su Huck Finn: Twain usa un contesto fanciullesco per raccontare - col sorriso sulle labbra, ma un sorriso sornione ove non cinico - come la pensa sulle cose del mondo.
Comunque parlare di bei libri con un'interlocutrice che sa il fatto suo mi eccita e mi seduce


----------



## Hellseven (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti è molto poco condivisibile.


Sopravviverò :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sopravviverò


Ne sono conscio, ma citare forse l'unico romanzo di formazione che King abbia mai scritto come la sua opera magna è un po' come ricordardarsi di Moana Pozzi per come strimpellava la chitarra, posto che qualcuno se la ricordi.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ne sono conscio, ma citare forse l'unico romanzo di formazione che King abbia mai scritto come la sua opera magna è un po' come ricordardarsi di Moana Pozzi per come strimpellava la chitarra, posto che qualcuno se la ricordi.


Mica ho sminuito gli altri. Ho solo espresso un mio giudizio su quel libro. Che più degli altri mi ha toccato le code del cuore. Ce ne fossero di romanzi di formazione così .... 
A proposito pare che Moana suonasse un fingerpickin da fare invidia ai migliori session men di Nashville


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> *Mica ho sminuito gli altri.* Ho solo espresso un mio giudizio su quel libro. Che più degli altri mi ha toccato le code del cuore. Ce ne fossero di romanzi di formazione così ....


Non l'ho scritto, infatti. E ci mancherebbe l'avessi fatto. E' che so che sei un cuore tenero, ma a prescindere dai gusti è proprio una scemenza.



L7 ha detto:


> A proposito pare che Moana suonasse un fingerpickin da fare invidia ai migliori session men di Nashville :mrgreen:


Con tanta fantasia, forse. Strimpellava la classica, mi ricordo che la vidi tanti anni fa ospite da Baudo che suonicchiava. Oddio, se magari gli avessero messo una Telecaster in mano, chissà.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto, infatti. E ci mancherebbe l'avessi fatto. E' che so che sei un cuore tenero, ma a prescindere dai gusti è proprio una scemenza.
> 
> 
> 
> Con tanta fantasia, forse. Strimpellava la classica, mi ricordo che la vidi tanti anni fa ospite da Baudo che suonicchiava. Oddio, se magari gli avessero messo una Telecaster in mano, chissà.


Su Moana era per dire ma non era per nulla una donna senza qualità umane ed intellettuali


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Su Moana era per dire ma non era per nulla una donna senza qualità umane ed intellettuali


Indubbiamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Secondo il mio molto modesto e poco condivisibile parere - atteso che qui sono tra amanti del King più nero - il non plus ultra dello scrittore è *Stand by me*. Un libro struggente e pieno di verità e umanità che da adolescente mi ha segnato e ancor oggi reputo essere un capolavoro della letteratura adolescenziale, al pari del Giovane Holden, di Meno di zero e di Huckleberry Finn


Quoto con estremo entusiasmo. Mi ha sempre commosso tanto quel libro, anche se non lo giudico il migliore di King.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

thAn. Scusasseme


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6440



lui parla del biscotto, voi parlate d'altro! detto questo non mi intrometto più e lascio le metafore a lui ca vuoli abbaggnari u viscuottu!


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lui parla del biscotto, voi parlate d'altro! detto questo non mi intrometto più e lascio le metafore a lui ca vuoli abbaggnari u viscuottu!



ultimus, secondo me parlano di mio fratello, il grande, King Kong; Ma che io sappia, era più terra terra di me, non penso abbia potuto scrivere qualcosa. Si saranno sbagliati. io però non li contraddigo. 



a volte penso: ma ultimo si chiama così perche è l'ultimo di tanti fratelli o perchè è ritardato?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ultimus, secondo me parlano di mio fratello, il grande, King Kong; Ma che io sappia, era più terra terra di me, non penso abbia potuto scrivere qualcosa. Si saranno sbagliati. io però non li contraddigo.
> 
> 
> 
> a volte penso: ma ultimo si chiama così perche è l'ultimo di tanti fratelli o perchè è ritardato?


Ultimo è ritardato, ma ora sa che il tuo biscotto si chiama king kong eddai che mi hai capito su su.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e qui ti sbagli ...
> non dico mai cose nonsense...almeno per me hanno sempre un filo logico ...
> Avevo fame ,pensavo ad un gatto mi è venuta in mente questa filastrocca ..


A scanso, non volevo intendere che dici cose a caso che non significano nulla, eh!
Volevo  dire che a volte mi sembra che tu faccia appositamente giochi di parole  o battute nonsense, genialissime, ecco. A me piace un sacco il tuo  stile, non pensare che ti ho dato velatamente della scema, eh! Anzi, a  volte la successione quando ti teggo è:
 ------->    --------> :mrgreen: --------> :risata:

Ma ora starò più attenta :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A scanso, non volevo intendere che dici cose a caso che non significano nulla, eh!
> Volevo  dire che a volte mi sembra che tu faccia appositamente giochi di parole  o battute nonsense, genialissime, ecco. A me piace un sacco il tuo  stile, non pensare che ti ho dato velatamente della scema, eh! Anzi, a  volte la successione quando ti teggo è:
> ------->    --------> :mrgreen: --------> :risata:
> 
> Ma ora starò più attenta :smile:



Strano, perchè io quando leggo lunapiena la capisco all'istante, e spesso l'unica faccina che potrei mettere è questa,


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Strano, perchè io quando leggo lunapiena la capisco all'istante, e spesso l'unica faccina che potrei mettere è questa,


ma tu, come anche io e pochi altri/e, siamo dei geni, incompresi, spesso ingiuriati dalla loro invidia. SALLO.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu, come anche io e pochi altri/e, siamo dei geni, incompresi, spesso inguriati dalla loro invidia. SALLO.


IO sallo


----------



## Annuccia (31 Gennaio 2013)

buongiorni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorni.


ciao Annù


----------



## Annuccia (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Annù


ciao
li stanno a discutere..
io non ci capisco nulla..o per lo meno non ho letto i discorsi precedenti quindi taccio..(per non dire stronzate)

che giornata noiosa...
vorrei inventarmi qualcosa da fare...

(periodo di cacca...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao
> li stanno a discutere..
> io non ci capisco nulla..o per lo meno non ho letto i discorsi precedenti quindi taccio..(per non dire stronzate)
> 
> ...


me ne sto tenendo fuori pure io, non credo che ci sia qualcosa da dire.


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me ne sto tenendo fuori pure io, non credo che ci sia qualcosa da dire.


io qualcosa da dire l'avrei, ma mi faccio i cazzuliddi miei.


annu, arrivo.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao
> li stanno a discutere..
> io non ci capisco nulla..o per lo meno non ho letto i discorsi precedenti quindi taccio..(per non dire stronzate)
> 
> ...



Infatti è la soluzione migliore quando un discorso va avanti con modalità posteriori, mi piace il posteriore, sallo.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti è la soluzione migliore quando un discorso va avanti con modalità posteriori, *mi piace il posteriore, sallo.*


*

tu "ultimamente" frequenti troppo oscuro...

ultimamente sei oscuro...
ultimamente diventi oscuro...


stavo cercando una frase carina si era capito vero...

?*


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu "ultimamente" frequenti troppo oscuro...
> 
> ultimamente sei oscuro...
> ultimamente diventi oscuro...
> ...




Ultimamente comincio a sbattere in faccia senza peli nella lingua quello che penso, e lo faccio facendo leggere le cazzate contraddittorie che si scrivono. 

Bhe frase carina sinonimo di oscuro? stronzo?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ultimamente comincio a sbattere in faccia senza peli nella lingua quello che penso, e lo faccio facendo leggere le cazzate contraddittorie che si scrivono.
> 
> Bhe frase carina sinonimo di oscuro? stronzo?


con le cazzate che ho scritto ti giuro che non volevo alludere a nulla...
se ci credi..
parlando di "posteriori "ho pensato ad oscuro...e con i vostri nick volevo scrivere qualcosa..
non ho un cazzo da fare al momento ok?.


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ultimamente comincio a sbattere in faccia senza peli nella lingua quello che penso, e lo faccio facendo leggere le cazzate contraddittorie che si scrivono.
> 
> Bhe *frase carina sinonimo di oscuro? stronzo?*


penso che anche lei ha sbattuto in faccia la verità.    ahahahahahahahahah  :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> con le cazzate che ho scritto ti giuro che non volevo alludere a nulla...
> se ci credi..
> parlando di "posteriori "ho pensato ad oscuro...e con i vostri nick volevo scrivere qualcosa..
> non ho un cazzo da fare al momento ok?.



So che sembrerà strano, e capisco ciò perchè ultimamente qualcosa non quadra nel leggermi in questa veste, ma avevo risposto cercando semplicemente la battuta, e la voglia di far sorridere. 

Che poi nella nuova veste lo scopo è sempre sorridere e ridere.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> penso che anche lei ha sbattuto in faccia la verità.    ahahahahahahahahah  :rotfl:



Che sono stronzo eh! Sallo che sei amico mio! e cu si pigghia s'arrassumigghia! strunzu!!


----------



## Annuccia (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> penso che anche lei ha sbattuto in faccia la verità. ahahahahahahahahah :rotfl:



stavolta non c'erano doppi sensi davvero...ho scritto solo una cretinata....senza voler alludere a nulla...
pazienza..
prevenuti siamo eh?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A scanso, non volevo intendere che dici cose a caso che non significano nulla, eh!
> Volevo  dire che a volte mi sembra che tu faccia appositamente giochi di parole  o battute nonsense, genialissime, ecco. A me piace un sacco il tuo  stile, non pensare che ti ho dato velatamente della scema, eh! Anzi, a  volte la successione quando ti teggo è:
> ------->    --------> :mrgreen: --------> :risata:
> 
> Ma ora starò più attenta :smile:



neanche passato per la mente ...


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

*ma che bella*

giornata, oggi, grandi sorprese, inaspettate, splende un caldo sole, neanche un'alito di vento, quasi primaverile. 

ho apprezzato un gesto, piccolo, ma importante, quasi un'unione tra due mondi opposti. 


ma che bella giornata.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> giornata, oggi, grandi sorprese, inaspettate, splende un caldo sole, neanche un'alito di vento, quasi primaverile.
> 
> ho apprezzato un gesto, piccolo, ma importante, quasi un'unione tra due mondi opposti.
> 
> ...



sai che amico di palermo mi ha scritto che sono 22 gradi e c'e un gran sole???...ti invidio..qua 7gradi e nebbia


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai che amico di palermo mi ha scritto che sono 22 gradi e c'e un gran sole???...ti invidio..qua 7gradi e nebbia



anche qui sui monti oggi 23gradi un sole primaverile il poco di neve è andato....


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai che amico di palermo mi ha scritto che sono 22 gradi e c'e un gran sole???...ti invidio..qua 7gradi e nebbia



ognuno ha quel che si merita!          






















































ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche qui sui monti oggi 23gradi un sole primaverile il poco di neve è andato....



eh???lassu'cosi'caldo????incredibile.......sai Luna mi fai venire in mente l'ultima settimana bianca in famiglia,,dalle tue parti...val di susa...stati troppo bene... e poi il bello di uscire dal casello,fare 2km essere arrivati.invece di 2 ore di strada di montagna come alle Dolomiti..
...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> giornata, oggi, grandi sorprese, inaspettate, splende un caldo sole, neanche un'alito di vento, quasi primaverile.
> 
> ho apprezzato un gesto, piccolo, ma importante, quasi un'unione tra due mondi opposti.
> 
> ...



Madonna santa! c'è un sole che spacca le pietre!! quasi quasi dico ciao ciao e vado a pescare.

Stasera ci vadooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo piglio il marmocchio passo a prendere due amici e mi vado a sedere nella mia sedia ergonomica del beeep!! ( minchia quanto è scomoda) e mi guardo la canna..... da pesca. 



Poi verso le tre di notte appena apre il mercato compro qualche orata, arrivo a casa e.... amore guarda come sono stato bravo!! non merito un bacio?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh???lassu'cosi'caldo????incredibile.......sai Luna mi fai venire in mente l'ultima settimana bianca in famiglia,,dalle tue parti...val di susa...stati troppo bene... e poi il bello di uscire dal casello,fare 2km essere arrivati.invece di 2 ore di strada di montagna come alle Dolomiti..
> ...


incredibile si
ieri sera alle 10 ancora 15 gradi c'era vento caldo che comunque ormai sono due mesi che c'è ..
di inverno se n'è visto ben poco...
speriamo no lo faccia dopo...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche qui sui monti oggi 23gradi un sole primaverile il poco di neve è andato....




:scared:
















:culo::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa! c'è un sole che spacca le pietre!! quasi quasi dico ciao ciao e vado a pescare.
> 
> Stasera ci vadooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo piglio il marmocchio passo a prendere due amici e mi vado a sedere nella mia sedia ergonomica del beeep!! ( minchia quanto è scomoda) e mi guardo la canna..... da pesca.
> 
> ...


ma il marmocchio chi é? tuo figlio? per questo la mattina leggi e scrivi e non si capisce un cazzo, sei stonato fresco. 

ah, la sagggezzza di jonblov è infinita.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ho sbagliato parola


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma il marmocchio chi é? tuo figlio? per questo la mattina leggi e scrivi e non si capisce un cazzo, sei stonato fresco.
> 
> ah, la sagggezzza di jonblov è infinita.



Allora sei scemo davvero? se scrivevo marmocchia era femmina no? quindi è mio figlio! critino sei!! auahaahahaaaaahahahaahahh

MUOIO!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho sbagliato parola



Che ne so io! hai scritto neve, non sapendo cosa è o se magari è il nome di una persona etc etc ho deciso di avere paura.

Posso aver paura di una cosa che non conosco ?







Il primo che scrive che sono tante le cose che non conosco!! gli do un bacione grande grande glande!


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Allora sei scemo davvero? se scrivevo marmocchia era femmina no? quindi è mio figlio! critino sei!! auahaahahaaaaahahahaahahh
> 
> MUOIO!


ma scusa, porti tuo figlio a pescare e rimani sino alle 3 di notte a mare con lui? povero bambino.


minchiuzza ava caputo ca è masculu, ma nun capia chiddu ca ti stagghiu dumannannu. u capisti, tistuzza?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ne so io! hai scritto neve, non sapendo cosa è o se magari è il nome di una persona etc etc ho deciso di avere paura.
> 
> Posso aver paura di una cosa che non conosco ?
> 
> ...



certo che si può aver paura delle cose che non si conoscono anzi è un bene 
perchè si è sempre prudenti...

Io ho paura della nave che al contrario tu ne vedi spesso...


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ne so io! hai scritto neve, non sapendo cosa è o se magari è il nome di una persona etc etc ho deciso di avere paura.
> 
> Posso aver paura di una cosa che non conosco ?
> 
> ...


ma poi minchione che non sei altro, se non metti mai piedi fuori da palermo, cosa cazzo vuoi conoscere più delle panelle e della meusa?


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> certo che si può aver paura delle cose che non si conoscono anzi è un bene
> perchè si è sempre prudenti...
> 
> Io ho paura della nave che al contrario tu ne vedi spesso...




ma tu sei in fase calante o crescente?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma scusa, porti tuo figlio a pescare e rimani sino alle 3 di notte a mare con lui? povero bambino.
> 
> 
> minchiuzza ava caputo ca è masculu, ma nun capia chiddu ca ti stagghiu dumannannu. u capisti, tistuzza?



Stavolta ti fregai!! perchè io avevo capito, ma facevo la parte dello scemo scrivendo marmocchio-marmocchia, quindi dandoti ragione, scimunitooooooo! capisti ora? ti rispondevo in pratica confermando la teoria di Joey, ora diventata reale.  ho confessato! 

Guarda che è lui che porta a pescare me!! d'altronde i risultati a scuola migliorano, indi per ciò.... e ti dirò di più si sta iscrivendo ad un club nuovo che aprirà una grande ditta di articoli per la pesca. Una delle più grandi ditte italiane.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> certo che si può aver paura delle cose che non si conoscono anzi è un bene
> perchè si è sempre prudenti...
> 
> Io ho paura della nave che al contrario tu ne vedi spesso...



Uhm.... devo crederti?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu sei in fase calante o crescente?



per ora sono piena

poi calante...aimè...


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavolta ti fregai!! perchè io avevo capito, ma facevo la parte dello scemo scrivendo marmocchio-marmocchia, quindi dandoti ragione, scimunitooooooo! capisti ora? ti rispondevo in pratica confermando la teoria di Joey, ora diventata reale.  ho confessato!
> 
> Guarda che è lui che porta a pescare me!! d'altronde i risultati a scuola migliorano, indi per ciò.... e ti dirò di più si sta iscrivendo ad un club nuovo che aprirà una grande ditta di articoli per la pesca. Una delle più grandi ditte italiane.



lo conosco: il club dei mare mare.


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

*x LUNA:*

omaggio:






guarda come sei bella quando ti muovi.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma poi minchione che non sei altro, se non metti mai piedi fuori da palermo, cosa cazzo vuoi conoscere più delle panelle e della meusa?



Minchione ammia? vabbè passiamo avanti va.

Senti tistunieddu i minkia ca ancuora avampinnari ( sbri mpinnari mai riuscirai a tradurla) io conosco un casino di città italiane!! venezia, genova, napoli, triste, milano, treviso, e via discorrendo!!

Il mio secondo nome è annoblumo!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> lo conosco: il club dei mare mare.



dai dai fai la battuta, no, non lo conosco.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... devo crederti?


Si davvero mi piacerebbe fare una bella crociera ...
ma ho paura ...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu sei in fase calante o crescente?



In questo periodo dovrebbe essere crescente, e se non sbaglio dura 21 gg, minchia che cultura aò!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si davvero mi piacerebbe fare una bella crociera ...
> ma ho paura ...



Anche io. shhhhh non lo dire in giro eh.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si davvero mi piacerebbe fare una bella crociera ...
> ma ho paura ...


E fai bene: Schettino sta per essere reintegrato dal giudice del lavoro di Torre Annunziata .....


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E fai bene: Schettino sta per essere reintegrato dal giudice del lavoro di Torre Annunziata .....


Che bel paese il nostro. Veramente avanti.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si davvero mi piacerebbe fare una bella crociera ...
> ma ho paura ...



Causa figli non ho mai fatto crociere, spesso siamo stati nei vari villaggi siciliani, e direi che sono stanco di girare soltanto la sicilia, tra moto villaggi e via discorrendo, mi piacerebbe andarmene o in abruzzo dove leggo sempre la bellezza del territorio, o eventualmente nella costa calabrese, ma in calabria credo sia come rimanere in Sicilia. 

Ma una cosa è sicura, rimango in italia!


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E fai bene: Schettino sta per essere reintegrato dal giudice del lavoro di Torre Annunziata .....



o madonna ...


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> o madonna ...


a parte la madonna, non mi hai ringraziato.  :blank:

certo mpinnari è stupendo. povera sbri.  


AnnoB, ma che minchia di moto hai?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a parte la madonna, non mi hai ringraziato.  :blank:
> 
> certo mpinnari è stupendo. povera sbri.
> 
> ...



di cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> E fai bene: Schettino sta per essere reintegrato dal giudice del lavoro di Torre Annunziata .....



Non ho parole.


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> di cosa?



ma come di cosa? ti ho filmato mentre danzavi, guarda qualche post addietro e clicca sull'immagine. Ed io che avevo speso tanto tempo per  te, e tu neanche ti sei accorta. SEI CATTIVA, OGGI.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a parte la madonna, non mi hai ringraziato.  :blank:
> 
> certo mpinnari è stupendo. povera sbri.
> 
> ...



Honda fireblade 954.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma come di cosa? ti ho filmato mentre danzavi, guarda qualche post addietro e clicca sull'immagine. Ed io che avevo speso tanto tempo per  te, e tu neanche ti sei accorta. SEI CATTIVA, OGGI.




E' bellissima grazie 

l'ho salvata nella cartella luna ....
adoro la Luna mi incanto sempre a guardarla nelle notti di lunapiena starei nei boschi ore ...
ho un sacco di foto che ho fatto io ...in una sono riuscita anche a immortalere il movimento...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a parte la madonna, non mi hai ringraziato. :blank:
> 
> certo mpinnari è stupendo. povera sbri.
> 
> ...


mpinnari... minnari mp ? correggere MP? o minnari come i lupi? direi la prima


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' bellissima grazie
> 
> l'ho salvata nella cartella luna ....
> adoro la Luna mi incanto sempre a guardarla nelle notti di lunapiena starei nei boschi ore ...
> ho un sacco di foto che ho fatto io ...in una sono riuscita anche a immortalere il movimento...



Fino a ieri quello stronzo di lui, mi aveva postato sta faccina eh. :leccaculo: 

Minchia quant'è paraculo sto lui! che lecchino! che ..... purpu sienza chiù linqua!!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mpinnari... minnari mp ? correggere MP? o minnari come i lupi? direi la prima



None!! no sbri, ma non sono sicuro se il mpinnari che pensa lui sia giusto.

lui, se per mpinnari pensi alla moto sbagli.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fino a ieri quello stronzo di lui, mi aveva postato sta faccina eh. :leccaculo:
> 
> Minchia quant'è paraculo sto lui! che lecchino! che ..... purpu sienza chiù linqua!!



ma no è che oggi è arrabbiato con me perchè l'ho illuso...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma no è che oggi è arrabbiato con me perchè l'ho illuso...



Ahhhh lo ha fatto sbavare! capito capito. 

Bah, io chiudo va che è tardi e devo andare a pescare, Joey non scrivere buona pesca, porta sfiga!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> None!! no sbri, ma non sono sicuro se il mpinnari che pensa lui sia giusto.
> 
> lui, se per mpinnari pensi alla moto sbagli.


quindi non è Impinnari. uhm. ma non è che te lo sei inventato?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi non è Impinnari. uhm. ma non è che te lo sei inventato?


No sbri che inventare.

Mpinnari si dice ai ragazzini, ed è una domanda, Tipo sei con una ragazzino e state scherzando parlando di sesso, allora gli dici ma statti zitto che ancora devi mpinnari, cioè devono crescergli i peli in culo. :rotfl:

Ciao sbri buona serata.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

buongiorno....


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno....


ma ciaoooo


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

le giornate sono più lunghe, tra poco anche i muti potranno parlare mentre i sordi già lo fanno


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le giornate sono più lunghe, tra poco anche i muti potranno parlare mentre i sordi già lo fanno


cosa si deve inventare, per poterci ridere sopra , per continuare a sperare...


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cosa si deve inventare, per poterci ridere sopra , per continuare a sperare...



serve un diversivo...


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma ciaoooo


:kiss:


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Honda fireblade 954.


ah, il tre ruote a pedali della chicco, bianco e rosso, bellissimo, ma non ci stai male sopra?



Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno....


buongiorno a te, sicilianedda. chi dicunu i picureddi? 



Minerva ha detto:


> le giornate sono più lunghe, tra poco anche i muti potranno parlare mentre i sordi già lo fanno


mi pare che tu vorresti farci intendere dell'altro. come si dice, un messaggio suqirinale, sublimanale, cazzo, wiki e torno.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ah, il tre ruote a pedali della chicco, bianco e rosso, bellissimo, ma non ci stai male sopra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invidioso! :rotfl: vuoi farti un giro per caso?


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ah, il tre ruote a pedali della chicco, *bianco e rosso,* bellissimo, ma non ci stai male sopra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è blu e rosso....correggo...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è blu e rosso....correggo...


Ehm.. scendi! che sento troppo il tuo seno sulle spalle! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è blu e rosso....correggo...


ah blu e rosso, allora vuol dire che il sig. Ultimo mi ha mandato una foto di qualcosa che non è suo, per mettersi in bella vista.


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

*la mia è così:*

H.D. street glide


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> H.D.View attachment 6451 street glide



Stupenda, se i semi-manubri fossero stati poco poco più bassi sarebbe stato il massimo, ma non è detto che io abbia ragione, forse nella guida non risultano alti. 

Questa è la mia.


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stupenda, se i semi-manubri fossero stati poco poco più bassi sarebbe stato il massimo, ma non è detto che io abbia ragione, forse nella guida non risultano alti.
> 
> Questa è la mia.


Bella anche la tua, non è il mio genere.

io però con la mia viaggio comodamente seduto. la tua mi pare più da giretto che da viaggio. modi diversi di vivere la moto.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Bella anche la tua, non è il mio genere.
> 
> io però con la mia viaggio comodamente seduto. la tua mi pare più da giretto che da viaggio. modi diversi di vivere la moto.


Si hai ragione, la tua è molto più comoda.

Ti voglio dare una dritta però, probabilmente la conosci, se così non fosse allora dritta tu!

Le moto sportive sono molto più comode delle naked e di qualsiasi altra moto che non sia una custom o similari, sempre che la custom sia una moto con appunto quelle dimensioni e assetti altezze e quant'altro vanno a ricercare oltre l'estetica la posizione di guida appunto comoda, la tua a guardarla sembra ottima, ma ben sai che ce ne stanno tantissime, scomodissime. 

Mi stavo perdendo e scordando un discorso iniziale, le moto sportive sono più comode delle naked per, peso, aerodinamicità in autostrada dove nelle naked il vento sbatte ovunque e soprattutto nel casco del pilota facendolo diventare un pupazzo, nelle gambe e via discorrendo...... 

Ci sono anche tante moto comode oltre le custom, le BMW sono un'esempio in quasi tutti i modelli.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm.. scendi! che sento troppo il tuo seno sulle spalle! :rotfl:



a me non vine da ridere anzi:clava::clava:










































:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me non vine da ridere anzi:clava::clava:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:scared::umile::amici:


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scared::umile::amici:


ma no ma dai....


can che abbaia non morde mica


















































































divora.





si ma no ora:rotfl:
niente non sono credibile...lo so.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no ma dai....
> 
> 
> can che abbaia non morde mica
> ...


.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


slurp...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> slurp...


Golosa!

Ma avremo qualche nascituro in futuro o no? Mi riferisco ai due innamorati novelli.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Golosa!
> 
> Ma avremo qualche nascituro in futuro o no? Mi riferisco ai due innamorati novelli.


quali???


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quali???


Minchia ma quanti cinnisù? parlavo dei cagnolini.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia ma quanti cinnisù? parlavo dei cagnolini.



ho rinunciato....
lei non vuole...se ne parla a giugno ormai...forse


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho rinunciato....
> *lei non vuole*...se ne parla a giugno ormai...forse


sì ma pure tu... che fai, la forzi? e se non ne vuole non ne vuole. I matrimoni combinati... che camurrìa


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho rinunciato....
> lei non vuole...se ne parla a giugno ormai...forse



Ahia!


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma pure tu... che fai, la forzi? e se non ne vuole non ne vuole. I matrimoni combinati... che camurrìa



infatti...
ma io sono quello ho trovato....
pazienza...
e poi basta pisciatine per casa...


ho qualche mese per trovarne un altro...
ormai il periodo credo sia passato...



basta.


peccato però..già vedevo due o tre fiocchi rosa e celesti appesi dietro la porta


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

è trascorso, quasi, un altro venerdì, un'altra settimana, piena di rumors*, di golpe*, di bluff* di tutto ciò che realmente accade anche nella vita virtuale di un forum. 
Tra  incontenibili lacrime, alcune di coccodrillo, abbiamo apprezzato tutti la farsa riuscitissima del sig. gionni blo quando che con il suo sarcastico umorismo minacciava l'addio, mentre tanta farsa non era quella dell'ormai scomparso Massi, credo andato via per sempre, tra innumerevoli dubbi ed insulti fraterni.  Le donnine impazzano per le scarpre con tacco 15 o 16 e presa dall'euforia generale per un dito ar culo luna confessa la sua love story con il nobil uomo. Tra tante belle notizie anche Minerva sembra trarne vantaggio tanto che dichiara di ricominciare a vivere. 

Ecco un sunto di ciò che avviene qui, in questo mondo fatto da nick, in questo inarrestabile fluire e divenire, dove nuove voci arrivano speranzose altre stanche vanno via. 


in ogni caso l'amore regna sovrano, ciao ciao.


buon vichend a tutti.






N.B. i termini contrassegnati dall'* li trovate su Wiki.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> è trascorso, quasi, un altro venerdì, un'altra settimana, piena di rumors*, di golpe*, di bluff* di tutto ciò che realmente accade anche nella vita virtuale di un forum.
> Tra incontenibili lacrime, alcune di coccodrillo, abbiamo apprezzato tutti la farsa riuscitissima del sig. gionni blo quando che con il suo sarcastico umorismo minacciava l'addio, mentre tanta farsa non era quella dell'ormai scomparso Massi, credo andato via per sempre, tra innumerevoli dubbi ed insulti fraterni. Le donnine impazzano per le scarpre con tacco 15 o 16 e presa dall'euforia generale per un dito ar culo luna confessa la sua love story con il nobil uomo. Tra tante belle notizie anche Minerva sembra trarne vantaggio tanto che dichiara di ricominciare a vivere.
> 
> Ecco un sunto di ciò che avviene qui, in questo mondo fatto da nick, in questo inarrestabile fluire e divenire, dove nuove voci arrivano speranzose altre stanche vanno via.
> ...


Vieni di là dai...1


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è trascorso, quasi, un altro venerdì, un'altra settimana, piena di rumors*, di golpe*, di bluff* di tutto ciò che realmente accade anche nella vita virtuale di un forum.
> Tra  incontenibili lacrime, alcune di coccodrillo, abbiamo apprezzato tutti la farsa riuscitissima del sig. gionni blo quando che con il suo sarcastico umorismo minacciava l'addio, mentre tanta farsa non era quella dell'ormai scomparso Massi, credo andato via per sempre, tra innumerevoli dubbi ed insulti fraterni.  Le donnine impazzano per le scarpre con tacco 15 o 16 e presa dall'euforia generale per un dito ar culo luna confessa la sua love story con il nobil uomo. Tra tante belle notizie anche Minerva sembra trarne vantaggio tanto che dichiara di ricominciare a vivere.
> 
> Ecco un sunto di ciò che avviene qui, in questo mondo fatto da nick, in questo inarrestabile fluire e divenire, dove nuove voci arrivano speranzose altre stanche vanno via.
> ...



We we weeeeeee ciao compà!!!!!! spero il tuo non era un addio, ma un ciao ciao


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vieni di là dai...1


di la dove ..... 2


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> di la dove ..... 2


non l'ho capita nemmeno io.........3


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non l'ho capita nemmeno io.........3


potremmo chiedere ad ultimo .................. 4 









oppure aspettre oscuro .......................... 5


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> potremmo chiedere ad ultimo .................. 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 convinto?....

SETTEti e spietta....


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

vabeh..io vi lascio...
devo andare a fare un pochino di spesa perchè il frigo piange(e non solo quello)


buon fine settimana a tuuuutti quanti...

fate i bravi.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è trascorso, quasi, un altro venerdì, un'altra settimana, piena di rumors*, di golpe*, di bluff* di tutto ciò che realmente accade anche nella vita virtuale di un forum.
> Tra  incontenibili lacrime, alcune di coccodrillo, abbiamo apprezzato tutti la farsa riuscitissima del sig. gionni blo quando che con il suo sarcastico umorismo minacciava l'addio, mentre tanta farsa non era quella dell'ormai scomparso Massi, credo andato via per sempre, tra innumerevoli dubbi ed insulti fraterni.  Le donnine impazzano per le scarpre con tacco 15 o 16 e presa dall'euforia generale per un dito ar culo luna confessa la sua love story con il nobil uomo. Tra tante belle notizie anche Minerva sembra trarne vantaggio tanto che dichiara di ricominciare a vivere.
> 
> Ecco un sunto di ciò che avviene qui, in questo mondo fatto da nick, in questo inarrestabile fluire e divenire, dove nuove voci arrivano speranzose altre stanche vanno via.
> ...


bel riassunto ....
Ci si potrebbe aprire un 3D :up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è trascorso, quasi, un altro venerdì, un'altra settimana, piena di rumors*, di golpe*, di bluff* di tutto ciò che realmente accade anche nella vita virtuale di un forum.
> Tra  incontenibili lacrime, alcune di coccodrillo, abbiamo apprezzato tutti la farsa riuscitissima del sig. gionni blo quando che con il suo sarcastico umorismo minacciava l'addio, mentre tanta farsa non era quella dell'ormai scomparso Massi, credo andato via per sempre, tra innumerevoli dubbi ed insulti fraterni.  Le donnine impazzano per le scarpre con tacco 15 o 16 e presa dall'euforia generale per un dito ar culo luna confessa la sua love story con il nobil uomo. Tra tante belle notizie anche Minerva sembra trarne vantaggio tanto che dichiara di ricominciare a vivere.
> 
> Ecco un sunto di ciò che avviene qui, in questo mondo fatto da nick, in questo inarrestabile fluire e divenire, dove nuove voci arrivano speranzose altre stanche vanno via.
> ...


ehm....sembri....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;UGn3qCnnn9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGn3qCnnn9o[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

è trascorso, quasi, un altro venerdì, un'altra settimana, piena di rumors*, di golpe*, di bluff* di tutto ciò che realmente accade anche nella vita virtuale di un forum. 
Tra incontenibili lacrime, alcune di coccodrillo, abbiamo apprezzato tutti la farsa riuscitissima del sig. gionni blo quando che con il suo sarcastico umorismo minacciava l'addio, mentre tanta farsa non era quella dell'ormai scomparso Massi, credo andato via per sempre, tra innumerevoli dubbi ed insulti fraterni. Le donnine impazzano per le scarpre con tacco 15 o 16 e presa dall'euforia generale per un dito ar culo luna confessa la sua love story con il nobil uomo. Tra tante belle notizie anche Minerva sembra trarne vantaggio tanto che dichiara di ricominciare a vivere. 

Ecco un sunto di ciò che avviene qui, in questo mondo fatto da nick, in questo inarrestabile fluire e divenire, dove nuove voci arrivano speranzose altre stanche vanno via. 


in ogni caso l'amore regna sovrano, ciao ciao.


buon vichend a tutti.


Concludo dicendo che il signor lui ha copiato da me, io sono l'unico vero autore della poesia sopra scritta.

Ciao ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dico una cosa terra terra
Lui questo 3d è bellissimo!

Il resoconto della giornata....?

Sgarbi quotidiani?


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è trascorso, quasi, un altro venerdì, un'altra settimana, piena di rumors*, di golpe*, di bluff* di tutto ciò che realmente accade anche nella vita virtuale di un forum.
> Tra  incontenibili lacrime, alcune di coccodrillo, abbiamo apprezzato tutti la farsa riuscitissima del sig. gionni blo quando che con il suo sarcastico umorismo minacciava l'addio, mentre tanta farsa non era quella dell'ormai scomparso Massi, credo andato via per sempre, tra innumerevoli dubbi ed insulti fraterni.  Le donnine impazzano per le scarpre con tacco 15 o 16 e presa dall'euforia generale per un dito ar culo luna confessa la sua love story con il nobil uomo. Tra tante belle notizie anche Minerva sembra trarne vantaggio tanto che dichiara di ricominciare a vivere.
> 
> Ecco un sunto di ciò che avviene qui, in questo mondo fatto da nick, in questo inarrestabile fluire e divenire, dove nuove voci arrivano speranzose altre stanche vanno via.
> ...


verde mio, post troppo carino!


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> verde mio, post troppo carino!



grazie.


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

mi chiedevo: ma sti troll di cui tanto si parla di la possono essere considerati come bagaglio a mano o necessariamente vanno imbarcati?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi chiedevo: ma sti troll di cui tanto si parla di la possono essere considerati come bagaglio a mano o necessariamente vanno imbarcati?




:risata:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> grazie.


Ngiorno!


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata:







Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno!


m'bare, unni minchia atu statu? ci istuvu a piscari, quanti minchi ri mari pigghiastuvu? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> m'bare, unni minchia atu statu? ci istuvu a piscari, quanti minchi ri mari pigghiastuvu? :rotfl:



 Nulla non abbiamo preso nulla, in inverno la tipologia di pesca che usiamo a quanto pare è totalmente inefficace.

Mi rimane un'unica alternativa da provare, e posso tentarla soltanto di giorno, perchè la notte non è fattibile. Quindi rimanendomi soltanto la domenica :infelice: giorno che preferisco passare con la famigliuzza, dovrò per forza di cose aspettare qualche mese. :triste:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nulla non abbiamo preso nulla, in inverno la tipologia di pesca che usiamo a quanto pare è totalmente inefficace.
> 
> Mi rimane un'unica alternativa da provare, e posso tentarla soltanto di giorno, perchè la notte non è fattibile. Quindi rimanendomi soltanto la domenica :infelice: giorno che preferisco passare con la famigliuzza, dovrò per forza di cose aspettare qualche mese. :triste:


ma cosa pratichi, surf casting o altro?

io sono stato un patito della pesca , in ogni sua forma, dalla semi professionale dalla barca alla sportiva con fissa e gallegiante.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

buongiorno...
ecco un altro lunedi:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno...
> ecco un altro lunedi:unhappy:


buongiorno a te cara, in gran forma oggi, a quanto vedo.

cosa hai fatto di bello nel fine settimana? gita fuori casa, pizza, televisone e pop corn, dicci dicci.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma cosa pratichi, surf casting o altro?
> 
> io sono stato un patito della pesca , in ogni sua forma, dalla semi professionale dalla barca alla sportiva con fissa e gallegiante.



Yess surf casting !!!!! 

Io ed un'amico stiamo pensando di comprare una barchetta, ma i costi non tanto della barca ma della qualsiasi rompono le tasche! nafta, posteggio, manutenzione etc etc, ma credo tu sappia di cosa sto parlando no?

Sono un novellino, ho cominciato a pescare a giugno del 2012, però mi sono reso conto che ho fatto passi da gigante confrontandomi con gli altri pescatori che manco sanno tenere in mano una canna e fare un giusto lancio. 


Pensa che gli amici con cui vado a pesca, erano persone che hanno almeno dieci anni di pesca alle spalle, e manco sapevano lanciare se io non gli avessi suggerito come fare, non conosco le maree le scadute e tutto il resto. 

E mi sa che imparerò molto per merito di mio figlio appena iscritto ad un club nuovo gestito da una grande ditta.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> buongiorno a te cara, in gran forma oggi, a quanto vedo.
> 
> cosa hai fatto di bello nel fine settimana? gita fuori casa, pizza, televisone e pop corn, dicci dicci.



deco dire un fine settimana piacevole...
poi adoro la domenica...

il lunedì mattina invece ............


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yess surf casting !!!!!
> etc etc .....................
> E mi sa che imparerò molto per merito di mio figlio appena iscritto ad un club nuovo gestito da una grande ditta.


come per ogni cosa la passione è importante. io ho inizito a pescare all'eta di 10 anni circa, se non ricordo male ed ho continuato a farlo sino a 2 anni fa, con la barca almeno. ho praticato tanti tipi di pesca, dalle reti al conzo, nelle sue varie tipologie, al bolentino di profondità e via discorrendo. nei mesi invernali andata sulle banchine del porto a pescare cefali ed orate, una pesca piacevolissima, attrzzatura super leggera e pesci pari al kg di peso, uno spettacolo, ogni pesce pescato era una sfida. adesso ho un po rallentato, altri hobby, ho una barchetta che sto pensando di risistemare, per l'estate, ma purtorppo come dici tu è tutto troppo caro, posto barca benzina  assicurazione etc. è un lusso.  Ho a casa tante canne, mulinelli, attrzzatura, quanti soldi spesi, a volte penso di vendere tutto, è un peccato tenrle li in armadio e non usarle.


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> deco dire un fine settimana piacevole...
> poi adoro la domenica...
> 
> il lunedì mattina invece ............


sei andata in giro per l'italia, diì la verità!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei andata in giro per l'italia, diì la verità!


sono stata nel posto più bello.


casa mia.


beh ho anche portarto in giro mia figlia domenica vestita in maschera...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> come per ogni cosa la passione è importante. io ho inizito a pescare all'eta di 10 anni circa, se non ricordo male ed ho continuato a farlo sino a 2 anni fa, con la barca almeno. ho praticato tanti tipi di pesca, dalle reti al conzo, nelle sue varie tipologie, al bolentino di profondità e via discorrendo. nei mesi invernali andata sulle banchine del porto a pescare cefali ed orate, una pesca piacevolissima, attrzzatura super leggera e pesci pari al kg di peso, uno spettacolo, ogni pesce pescato era una sfida. adesso ho un po rallentato, altri hobby, ho una barchetta che sto pensando di risistemare, per l'estate, ma purtorppo come dici tu è tutto troppo caro, posto barca benzina  assicurazione etc. è un lusso.  Ho a casa tante canne, mulinelli, attrzzatura, quanti soldi spesi, a volte penso di vendere tutto, è un peccato tenrle li in armadio e non usarle.



A palermo risulta quasi impossibile fare surf casting, troppe barche, troppe barche che calano le reti a ridosso delle spiagge. E l'inverno con pochi pesci peggiora il tutto.
Ho provato nel tempo e con il tempo posti ed esche diverse, coreano, arenicola, bibi, americano, aricchinieddi  sarde e via discorrendo.
Ora come ora manco con la sarda o il cappuccetto si prende nulla, nemmeno le murene!! i gronchi che prima si facevano sentire ora sono spariti.

Si anche io ho una buona attrezzatura, ho una colmic tre pezzi abbinato ad un mulinello shimano, e diverse altre canne e mulinelli, sedia olympus e via discorrendo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

urka boia 149 pagine....


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> urka boia 149 pagine....


dove sei stato gattaccio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dove sei stato gattaccio.



sulle nevi


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sulle nevi


bravo....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sulle nevi



Vero, lo avevi scritto, che punizione diamo ad Annucia?


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero, lo avevi scritto, che punizione diamo ad Annucia?


annuccia non si tocca! qua sono io a decidere chi cosa quando e perchè. Mettiamo i puntinui sulle i.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> annuccia non si tocca! qua sono io a decidere chi cosa quando e perchè. Mettiamo i puntinui sulle i.



Bah!! da quello che so, Annuccia è bona, quindi se la vedo una palpatina parte, e tu devi soltanto sorridere, se fossi il marito però!
















































auahaauahahahahaha quanto sono stronzo!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero, lo avevi scritto, che punizione diamo ad Annucia?


e perchè mai scusa?..
perchp non sapevo o ricordavo che fosse sulle nevi???...
ma guarda questo....

che io non leggo tutto e che arrivo sempre dopo ormai non è una novità per nessuno...


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bah!! da quello che so, *Annuccia è bona*, quindi se la vedo una palpatina parte, e tu devi soltanto sorridere, se fossi il marito però!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




e che ne sai...?


potrei essere la moglie di shrek....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e perchè mai scusa?..
> perchp non sapevo o ricordavo che fosse sulle nevi???...
> ma guarda questo....
> 
> che io non leggo tutto e che arrivo sempre dopo ormai non è una novità per nessuno...


Perchè lo dico io..... quando lo dico io.. quando lo dico io.. 

Mago ? non ricordo il nome.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e che ne sai...?
> 
> 
> potrei essere la moglie di shrek....



Lo so lo so...


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè lo dico io..... quando lo dico io.. quando lo dico io..
> 
> Mago ?* non ricordo il nome*.



manco io..figurati:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so lo so...


meno male...
però sono sempre sorridentA.....




 E VEDRAI QUANDO MI RIFACCIO LE TETTE...

un orchessa tettuta...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> meno male...
> però sono sempre sorridentA.....
> 
> 
> ...



Se ti rifai le tette giuro che ti sto addosso fino a quando non molli ( cioè fino a quando non me la prendo! maschilista brutale zozzone sugnu) 



































E venne il giorno in cui Annuccia perse l'ultima speranza di rifarsi le tette! dopo la mia minaccia intendo. :carneval:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sulle nevi


e che hai fatto, il gatto delle nevi?   ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> meno male...
> però sono sempre sorridentA.....
> 
> 
> ...


CHE TI DEVI RIFARE TU?  Ma stai scherzando! Sei una donna veramente bellissima, di quelle bellezze vere. Non azzardarti a toccare nulla, sarebbe una bestemmia!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e che hai fatto, il gatto delle nevi?   ahahahahahahahahah


Minchia che sei scemo però! la battuta era sotto intesa, per nulla citata, arrivi tu e la fai! si sei proprio un purpu critinu strunzu e senza grammatica! 
 :rotfl: 

pepepepeeeeeprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> CHE TI DEVI RIFARE TU?  Ma stai scherzando! Sei una donna veramente bellissima, di quelle bellezze vere. Non azzardarti a toccare nulla, sarebbe una bestemmia!



Ti fai gli affari tuoi!!! so per certo che Annuccia è bona, non la facevo mia soltanto perchè non ha seno! quindi cancella tutto! 


E soprattutto non scrivermi insulti Sbriiiiiiii. :rotfl:

Ma ti immagini uomini così Sbri ?


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> CHE TI DEVI RIFARE TU? Ma stai scherzando! Sei una donna veramente bellissima, di quelle bellezze vere. Non azzardarti a toccare nulla, sarebbe una bestemmia!


e tu come la conosci, sei venuta da queste parti a farne conoscenza?


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia che sei scemo però! la battuta era sotto intesa, per nulla citata, arrivi tu e la fai! si sei proprio un purpu critinu strunzu e senza grammatica!
> :rotfl:
> 
> pepepepeeeeeprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


lo so che era sottointesa, ma siccome qua leggete in molti e .............................   vedi che qualcuno non la capisce, io l'ho spiegata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e tu come la conosci, sei venuta da queste parti a farne conoscenza?


certo, io può. :smile: Invidioso, eh? Cavoli tuoi


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> meno male...
> però sono sempre sorridentA.....
> 
> 
> ...


ma perchè le donne vogliono rifarsi le tette?
personalmente le tette rifatte non mi piacciono molto, anzi per nulla

ma non è così bello toccare la carne, anche se poca, invece del silicone?


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo, io può. :smile: Invidioso, eh? Cavoli tuoi



invidioso, SI. :blank:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma perchè le donne vogliono rifarsi le tette?
> personalmente le tette rifatte non mi piacciono molto, anzi per nulla
> 
> ma non è così bello toccare la carne, anche se poca, invece del silicone?


beh non hai torto...


sai io ci scherzo si...le invidio....e continuerò magari ad invidiarle...
ma credo che me le tengo...così come sono...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma perchè le donne vogliono rifarsi le tette?
> personalmente le tette rifatte non mi piacciono molto, anzi per nulla
> 
> ma non è così bello toccare la carne, anche se poca, invece del silicone?



Forse per manie di protagonismo....


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse per manie di protagonismo....



non è il mio caso luna..
non devo fare la protagonista da nessuna parte..
mi sono sempre piaciute...
ammiro tutte le donne che le portano

son belle...

è triste quando le canotte...ti come dire..scivolano...
ti piace un vestito ma..tra spalle piccole e altro non puoi metterlo...
costumi a fascia nemmeno a parlarne...

non chiedo un seno mastodontico..ma un seno giusto..

sai è triste quando ti piace molto un abito ma indossandolo ti senti inadeguata...
è triste stringere bratelle, modificare...

in compensa almeno ho il culo.
almeno quello...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è il mio caso luna..
> non devo fare la protagonista da nessuna parte..
> mi sono sempre piaciute...
> ammiro tutte le donne che le portano
> ...



Non so quanto sia triste una cosa o l'altra ....
mi sono sempre adeguata al mio stato fin da bambina...
avrei voluto fare la pallavolista ma data l'altezza posso giocare solo 
a calcio svedese


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh non hai torto...
> 
> 
> sai io ci scherzo si...le invidio....e continuerò magari ad invidiarle...
> ma credo che me le tengo...così come sono...


un suggerimento
prendilo come tale...

anche se piccole, meglio naturali


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse per manie di protagonismo....


per apparire?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so quanto sia triste una cosa o l'altra ....
> mi sono sempre adeguata al mio stato fin da bambina...
> avrei voluto fare la pallavolista ma data l'altezza posso giocare solo
> a calcio svedese


Ma sei perfetta per me no?
Così anch'io mi sento un gigante no?
E posso avvolgerti e proteggerti con le mie braccia.:smile:

E dirti con un sospiro amoroso
Donna nana
tutta tana!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per apparire?



domanda:
in un gruppo di persone anche sconosciute il tuo occhio anche involontariamnete dove cade?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è il mio caso luna..
> non devo fare la protagonista da nessuna parte..
> mi sono sempre piaciute...
> ammiro tutte le donne che le portano
> ...


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:mi stai facendo arrabbiare, SALLO


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> domanda:
> in un gruppo di persone anche sconosciute il tuo occhio anche involontariamnete dove cade?


1) il viso
a) gli occhi
b) la bocca
2) il culo
3) il seno
però se quando parla, fa cadere le palle, può avere tutto al punto giusto ma il tutto diventa aborrante:smile:


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2013)

puoi fare il libero





lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so quanto sia triste una cosa o l'altra ....
> mi sono sempre adeguata al mio stato fin da bambina...
> avrei voluto fare la pallavolista ma data l'altezza posso giocare solo
> a calcio svedese


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so quanto sia triste una cosa o l'altra ....
> mi sono sempre adeguata al mio stato fin da bambina...
> avrei voluto fare la pallavolista ma data l'altezza posso giocare solo
> a calcio *svedese*


*



*ma gli svedesi, non sono alti? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma perchè le donne vogliono rifarsi le tette?
> personalmente le tette rifatte non mi piacciono molto, anzi per nulla
> 
> ma non è così bello toccare la carne, anche se poca, invece del silicone?



Credo che le puoi divididere in due gruppi:
quelle che lo fanno per lo stereotipo della donna formosa osservata dagli uomini che ci propina ogni giorno giornali e tv
e quelle che hanno un disagio vero


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è il mio caso luna..
> non devo fare la protagonista da nessuna parte..
> mi sono sempre piaciute...
> ammiro tutte le donne che le portano
> ...


Di capisco, per il problema inverso ma ti capisco......


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che le puoi divididere in due gruppi:
> quelle che lo fanno per lo stereotipo della donna formosa osservata dagli uomini che ci propina ogni giorno giornali e tv
> e quelle che hanno un disagio vero



non va vissuto come disagio,
sicuramente c'è qualche altra cosa che compensa :smile:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di capisco, per il problema inverso ma ti capisco......


:simy:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> 1) il viso
> a) gli occhi
> b) la bocca
> 2) il culo
> ...




Bhè scusa non ti credo o almeno in parte....o almeno solo alla  parte in neretto credo... 
io non metto mai abiti scollati n'è magliette attillate 
ma ho acquistato tempo fa ,ora messa da parte, una maglietta con apertura a cuore sul seno e mettila come vuoi
ma pochi(nessuno) guardavano il mio viso che non è poi cosi da buttare via....


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè scusa non ti credo o almeno in parte....o almeno solo alla parte in neretto credo...
> io non metto mai abiti scollati n'è magliette attillate
> ma ho acquistato tempo fa ,ora messa da parte, una maglietta con apertura a cuore sul seno e mettila come vuoi
> ma pochi(nessuno) guardavano il mio viso che non è poi cosi da buttare via....


che tu non mi creda, è un problema tuo
ho solamente risposto in modo chiaro ad una tua domanda :smile:

per quanto riguarda il problema della maglietta ti chiedo, ma non è che ti sei fatta una fissa? per cui osservi che tutti guardino la tua scollatura? :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]ma gli svedesi, non sono alti? :rotfl::rotfl:



si infatti io gioco in piedi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non va vissuto come disagio,
> sicuramente c'è qualche altra cosa che compensa :smile:



Il disagio sta nel non accettare una parte di te.
Nel trovare un abito che ti sta a pennello e per colpa del troppo/poco seno ti sta da schifo
E a volte il problema diventa anche di natura fisica oltre che psicologica


gas ha detto:


> :simy:


direi di si
Ma......molto meno di qualche anno fà


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> domanda:
> in un gruppo di persone anche sconosciute il tuo occhio anche involontariamnete dove cade?



ma io non le desidero per far cadere l'occhio..anche perchè l'occhio che più mi interessa è stato da sempre estimatore di tette piccole...
mi sarebbe piaciuto averle punto.
per me.
ne per vanità ne per lasciarmi guardare.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si infatti io gioco in piedi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il disagio sta nel non accettare una parte di te.
> Nel trovare un abito che ti sta a pennello e per colpa del troppo/poco seno ti sta da schifo
> *E a volte il problema diventa anche di natura fisica oltre che psicologica
> *
> ...


probabilmente essendo un uomo non capisco :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che tu non mi creda, è un problema tuo
> ho solamente risposto in modo chiaro ad una tua domanda :smile:
> 
> per quanto riguarda il problema della maglietta ti chiedo, ma non è che ti sei fatta una fissa? per cui osservi che tutti guardino la tua scollatura? :smile:



ma non è un problema ...


per il resto può essere che sia una mia  fissa che ne so....
Oppure sono attorniata da guardoni:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:mi stai facendo arrabbiare, SALLO


io non capisco cosa ci sia di trano nel volere una cosa che la natura si è dimenticata di darti...
ciò nonostante non mi stò certo a strappare i capelli...(me li tengo almeno quelli:rotfl

sono stata da un chirurgo..ero quasi pronta poi ho avuto fifa...e me le son tenute..

mi sarebbero piaciute ecco.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> probabilmente essendo un uomo non capisco :smile:


Parlavo del mio caso specifico e ti assicuro che un seno abbondante può diventare un problema fisico......
Ma credo voi foste fermi solo all'aumentare il seno e non al ridurlo


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo del mio caso specifico e ti assicuro che un seno abbondante può diventare un problema fisico......
> Ma credo voi foste fermi solo all'aumentare il seno e non al ridurlo


fra l'altro mi pare sia  ancora più doloroso...eri ben determinata


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo del mio caso specifico e ti assicuro che un seno abbondante può diventare un problema fisico......
> Ma credo voi foste fermi solo all'aumentare il seno e non al ridurlo


ho un'amica con un seno MOLTO grande e una con un seno MOLTO piccolo ma entrambe non ne fanno un problema, anzi ci scherzano sopra


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

o cristo.
si parla di tette. E rifacimenti. E _ridumenti._


CHANEL PRESTO!











TUMP!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> o cristo.
> si parla di tette. E rifacimenti. E _ridumenti._
> 
> 
> ...




eccola....
stavo in pensiero..........:rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> o cristo.
> si parla di tette. E rifacimenti. E _ridumenti._
> 
> 
> ...


ciao tebe, ci mancavi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e che hai fatto, il gatto delle nevi? ahahahahahahahahah



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra l'altro mi pare sia ancora più doloroso...eri ben determinata


Non è una passeggiata. Tornassi indietro però lo rifarei non ho dubbi
Si ero determinata, dal mal di schiena, dalla fatica di trovare un vestito e da un sacco di altri piccoli fastidi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ho un'amica con un seno MOLTO grande e una con un seno MOLTO piccolo ma entrambe non ne fanno un problema, anzi ci scherzano sopra



Buon per loro. Anzi contenta per loro. :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Parlavo del mio caso specifico e ti assicuro che un seno abbondante può diventare un problema fisico......*
> Ma credo voi foste fermi solo all'aumentare il seno e non al ridurlo



lo so ...
una persona a me vicina ha un seno enorme ed ha non pochi problemi alla schiena oltre hai reggiseni che fa fatica a trovare e che in poco pochissimo tempo non hanno più la forza di tenerlo su...


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna.
Io non entro più qui.


tette....









TUMP!

:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lo so ...
> una persona a me vicina ha un seno enorme ed ha non pochi problemi alla schiena oltre hai reggiseni che fa fatica a trovare e che in poco pochissimo tempo *non hanno più la forza di tenerlo su*...


:confuso:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.
> Io non entro più qui.
> 
> 
> ...



ma che c'hai contro le tette...
tette normali...

nemmeno a me piacerebbe una misura esagerata...

ma almeno una misura...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

*TETTE*

Postare foto.... grazie!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :confuso:



Secondo me non hai capito di cosa si intende per seno grande....


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai capito di cosa si intende per seno grande....


probabilmente hai ragione

mandami una foto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai capito di cosa si intende per seno grande....


basta una ottava? se non erro è la 1M.

non sono un gran patito del seno prosperoso....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione
> 
> mandami una foto


Ma adesso non faccio testo.....
Chiedi a Tebe....




























THUMP (ok è svenuta)


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :confuso:



Una settima di seno pesa ...
e gli elastici smollano...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma adesso non faccio testo.....
> Chiedi a Tebe....
> 
> THUMP (ok è svenuta)


Tebe è fuggita...  :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tebe è fuggita... :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione
> 
> mandami una foto



Ma non eri quello che guardava il viso


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Però è verissimo quel che dice Farfalla, anche a livelli meno abbondanti:

faccio esempi veloci di cosa NON si può portare, MAI, se si è tettamunite. Ma nemmeno, senza scomodare livelli di vestiti così poco quotidiani, una semplice canottierina con le spalline sottili o roba qualsiasi senza reggiseno (o non si può proprio o diventa di una volgare assurdo). Per non parlare poi dei vestiti tipo i tubini, che se sono di taglia piccola non prendono nemmeno in considerazione la presenza del rigonfiamento anteriore. E poi, santissima peppina, danno un fastidio assurdo sotto il giubbotto salvagente per il kayak. Chi corre, poi, impreca quotidianamente. Io se potessi le tette me le piallerei via del tutto, ma abbozzo e me le tengo.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non eri quello che guardava il viso


si, ma era per rimanere anonimi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma adesso non faccio testo.....
> Chiedi a Tebe....
> 
> 
> perchè diventate sfuggenti?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Però è vero quel che dice Farfalla, anche a livelli meno abbondanti:
> 
> faccio esempi veloci di cosa NON si può portare, MAI, se si è tettamunite. Ma nemmeno, senza scomodare livelli di vestiti così poco quotidiani, una semplice canottierina con le spalline sottili o roba qualsiasi senza reggiseno (o non si può proprio o diventa di una volgare assurdo. Per non parlare poi dei vestiti tipo i tubini, che se sono di taglia piccola non prendono nemmeno in considerazione la presenza del rigonfiamento anteriore. E poi, santissima peppina, danno un fastidio assurdo sotto il giubbotto salvagente per il kayak. Chi corre, poi, impreca quotidianamente. Io se potessi le tette me le piallerei via del tutto, ma abbozzo e me le tengo.
> 
> View attachment 6468View attachment 6469View attachment 6470View attachment 6471View attachment 6472


No io non piallerei mai. 
Adoro portare camicie e vestiti scollati ora che il seno me lo consente. 
sinceramente credo che tutte queste donne con un paio di misure in più sarebbero ancora più affascinanti


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No io non piallerei mai.
> Adoro portare camicie e vestiti scollati ora che il seno me lo consente.
> sinceramente credo che tutte queste donne con un paio di misure in più sarebbero ancora più affascinanti


anche io lo credo...
il vestito color oro ad esempio..è molto bello...
ma se la modella avesse un pò di seno ....

io non potrei indissarlo o per lo meno dovrei rstare per tutto il tempo immobile, come ingessata..perchè essendo molto morbido e non riempito al minimo movimento si vedrebbe tutto...


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

vi giuro, quasi quasi mi fotografo le micro tette e ve le posto!
O prendo una foto del mare.
Tanto non porto la pezza sopra.
Ovviamente


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vi giuro, quasi quasi mi fotografo le micro tette e ve le posto!
> O prendo una foto del mare.
> Tanto non porto la pezza sopra.
> Ovviamente


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No io non piallerei mai.
> Adoro portare camicie e vestiti scollati ora che il seno me lo consente.
> sinceramente credo che tutte queste donne con un paio di misure in più sarebbero ancora più affascinanti


non sai che voglia io avrei di portare l'estate tops con tutta la schiena nuda o infilarmi in una canottierina di corsa e via. O non spiaccicarmi le tette sulla parete se per caso arrampico d'estate. Mii che stress. Io sono indubbiamente fissatella sull' "esilità", come diceva Minerva, ma la taglia che io sogno è la 0, max la prima. Piatta come le ballerine di danza classica :smile:
Ma non ci posso fare nulla, un po' di curve ce le ho e me le tengo, ma le mostro molto molto molto poco, le trovo una presenza su di me molesta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche io lo credo...
> *il vestito color oro ad esempio..è molto bello...
> ma se la modella avesse un pò di seno* ....
> 
> io non potrei indissarlo o per lo meno dovrei rstare per tutto il tempo immobile, come ingessata..perchè essendo molto morbido e non riempito al minimo movimento si vedrebbe tutto...


se keira (la modella dell'abito oro) avesse un po' di seno, quel seno non starebbe su da solo, non c'è storia...è fisica 

Poi, le tette finte stanno su da sole per almeno un paio d'anni. Ok. Io parlavo di quelle vere, che pesano e ballonzolano comunque, anche da toniche


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non sai che voglia io avrei di portare l'estate tops con tutta la schiena nuda o infilarmi in una canottierina di corsa e via. O non spiaccicarmi le tette sulla parete se per caso arrampico d'estate. Mii che stress. Io sono indubbiamente fissatella sull' "esilità", come diceva Minerva, ma la taglia che io sogno è la 0, max la prima. Piatta come le ballerine di danza classica :smile:
> Ma non ci posso fare nulla, un po' di curve ce le ho e me le tengo, ma le mostro molto molto molto poco, le trovo una presenza su di me molesta.



L'importante è che tu stia bene con te stessa.
:up:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se keira (la modella dell'abito oro) avesse un po' di seno, quel seno non starebbe su da solo, non c'è storia...è fisica
> 
> Poi, le tette finte stanno su da sole per almeno un paio d'anni. Ok. Io parlavo di quelle vere, che pesano e ballonzolano comunque, anche da toniche



si va beh..ma deve stare immobile..se fa un movimento si sposta tutto e resta nuda...
in quel senso un pò di seno alle volte non guasta...

io ne ho poco...e devo evitare le scollature apposta....perchè cala tutto, perchè non potrei muovermi..

diciamo che la sana via di mezzo sarebbe giusta e onesta per tute...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se keira (la modella dell'abito oro) avesse un po' di seno, quel seno non starebbe su da solo, non c'è storia...è fisica
> 
> Poi, le tette finte stanno su da sole per almeno un paio d'anni. Ok. Io parlavo di quelle vere, che pesano e ballonzolano comunque, anche da toniche


Un conto se parli di una quarta o una quinta
Una terza secondo me sta su da sola benissimo....Ovvio magari no a 60 anni


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto se parli di una quarta o una quinta
> Una terza secondo me sta su da sola benissimo....Ovvio magari no a 60 anni


beh io credo che anche 60 anni potrò conservare quella parte giovane..per forza...
mica può cascare...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io credo che anche 60 anni potrò conservare quella parte giovane..per forza...
> mica può cascare...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu stia bene con te stessa.
> :up:


massì, faccio quel che posso e cerco di non ingrassare, che ingrasso pure lì (anzi, prima di tutto lì) e impreco anche in ugrofinnico :up:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e scusa
almeno un lato positivo no??...
anche se a 60 anni poco importa se hai le tette su...quando tutto il resto sarà...beh...forse sarebbe meglio dire "non sarà più"...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> massì, faccio quel che posso e cerco di non ingrassare, che ingrasso pure lì (anzi, prima di tutto lì) e impreco anche in ugrofinnico :up:



io ho il problema opposto. Se dimagrisco dimagrisco prima lì e questa cosa mi fa incazzare da morire


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> massì, faccio quel che posso e cerco di non ingrassare, che ingrasso pure lì (anzi, prima di tutto lì) e impreco anche in ugrofinnico :up:


che culo però...
io se dimagrisco dimagrisco prima la....
se ingrasso...la resta tutto com'è....

pensa che durante l'allattamento si è ingrandito un pò certo..era bellissimo...
poi finita la produzione...
tutto tornò.....come prima...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vi giuro, quasi quasi mi fotografo le micro tette e ve le posto!
> O prendo una foto del mare.
> Tanto non porto la pezza sopra.
> Ovviamente


bhè quanto ci vuole????


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto se parli di una quarta o una quinta
> Una terza secondo me sta su da sola benissimo....Ovvio magari no a 60 anni


guarda, io non ho mai smesso di fare sport in tutta la mia vita e le mie stanno su, certamente più della media delle quarantenni, ma infinitamente meno di quando avevo vent'anni. Faccio in modo di non palleggiarci con le ginocchia, ma insomma, non è che i tessuti sono fatti d'acciaio. E stanno su senza muoversi solo se non respiro ma dopo un po' non riesco più . Altrimenti non c'è storia, ballonzolano come tutte le tette. Ma la forza di gravità, chi cazzo l'ha inventata? Un maschio, senza dubbio. :incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io credo che anche 60 anni potrò conservare quella parte giovane..per forza...
> mica può cascare...:rotfl:


.ti odio. Sappilo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> lo so che era sottointesa, ma siccome qua leggete in molti e .............................   vedi che qualcuno non la capisce, io l'ho spiegata.



auahuahauaahahhahahh ok ok muto sono. Te ne sei uscito benissimo! :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> .ti odio. Sappilo.


pure io ti odio...per la ragione contraria


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che culo però...
> io se dimagrisco dimagrisco prima la....
> se ingrasso...la resta tutto com'è....
> 
> ...


guarda, credo sia la legge del contrappasso. Io su di me detesto che mi vengano o aumentino le curve, in generale. Proprio le detesto. E giustamente, se ingrasso, prima ingrasso sulle tette. Poi sui fianchi. Poi sul culo. Poi eventualmente, pancia e il resto. Se dimagrisco dimagrisce la faccia, che sembro mangiata dalle pulci (cit.) e mi si scoprono le costole. Alla base di tutto questo c'è di certo un uomo :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> massì, faccio quel che posso e cerco di non ingrassare, che ingrasso pure lì (anzi, prima di tutto lì) e impreco anche in *ugrofinnico* :up:


ma non potevi scrivere un semplice *arabo*!?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non ho mai smesso di fare sport in tutta la mia vita e le mie stanno su, certamente più della media delle quarantenni, ma infinitamente meno di quando avevo vent'anni. Faccio in modo di non palleggiarci con le ginocchia, ma insomma, non è che i tessuti sono fatti d'acciaio. E stanno su senza muoversi solo se non respiro ma dopo un po' non riesco più . Altrimenti non c'è storia, ballonzolano come tutte le tette. Ma la forza di gravità, chi cazzo l'ha inventata? Un maschio, senza dubbio. :incazzato:



Ma tra ballonzolare e cadere c'è un tantino di differenza
Ovvio che se le vuoi di marmo e ferme immobili o te el rifari o devi avere una prima scarsa:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma non potevi scrivere un semplice *arabo*!?


sei antico 
oramai l'arabo lo conoscono tutti, l'ugrofinnico è la vera frontiera delle lingue improbabili


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, credo sia la legge del contrappasso. Io su di me detesto che mi vengano o aumentino le curve, in generale. Proprio le detesto. E giustamente, se ingrasso, prima ingrasso sulle tette. Poi sui fianchi. Poi sul culo. Poi eventualmente, pancia e il resto. Se dimagrisco dimagrisce la faccia, che sembro mangiata dalle pulci (cit.) e mi si scoprono le costole. Alla base di tutto questo c'è di certo un uomo :incazzato:



per la cronaca non è che la forza di gravità aiuti molto anche noi.... eh!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tra ballonzolare e cadere c'è un tantino di differenza
> Ovvio che se le vuoi di marmo e ferme immobili o te el rifari o devi avere una prima scarsa:smile:


esatto. Valuto il piallarmele


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, credo sia la legge del contrappasso.* Io su di me detesto che mi vengano o aumentino le curve, in generale*. Proprio le detesto. E giustamente, se ingrasso, prima ingrasso sulle tette. Poi sui fianchi. Poi sul culo. Poi eventualmente, pancia e il resto. Se dimagrisco dimagrisce la faccia, che sembro mangiata dalle pulci (cit.) e mi si scoprono le costole. Alla base di tutto questo c'è di certo un uomo :incazzato:


Che brutta cosa, però.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> esatto. Valuto il piallarmele


:sbatti:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho il problema opposto. Se dimagrisco dimagrisco prima lì e questa cosa mi fa incazzare da morire


odio pure te. Sappilo. 

per dimagrire lì io devo sembrare denutrita. Cosa che sto valutando


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per la cronaca non è che la forza di gravità aiuti molto anche noi.... eh!!


non capisco perchè parli in terza persona, perchè plurare maestatis.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> odio pure te. Sappilo.
> 
> per dimagrire lì io devo sembrare denutrita. Cosa che sto valutando



Hai un rifiuto verso la femminilità per caso?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tra ballonzolare e cadere c'è un tantino di differenza
> Ovvio che se le vuoi di marmo e ferme immobili o te el rifari o devi avere una prima scarsa:smile:


le tette non devono essere immobili
bensì sballonzolare, morbidose :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> le tette non devono essere immobili
> bensì sballonzolare, morbidose :smile:


:lipstick:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> le tette non devono essere immobili
> bensì sballonzolare, morbidose :smile:


gas, in palestra c'è da morire, queste donnine anziane, da 35 ai 50 anni, che corrono sul tapìrulan; che spasso!


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che brutta cosa, però.


eh, ognuno c'ha le sue. Le curve proiettano troppa ombra, contrastano col personaggio :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> gas, in palestra c'è da morire, *queste donnine anziane*, da 35 ai 50 anni, che corrono sul tapìrulan; che spasso!


Cerchi rogne?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhè quanto ci vuole????



non tirarmici perchè la nudità tettale per me non è un problema.




in effetti nemmeno la nudità in toto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> le tette non devono essere immobili
> bensì *sballonzolare*, *morbidose* :smile:



hhhhhhhhhhhh  :scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> gas, in palestra c'è da morire, queste donnine anziane, da 35 ai 50 anni, che corrono sul tapìrulan; che spasso!


reputi anziane le donnine dai 35 ai 50 anni?
personalmente le donne dai 40 ai 50 le reputo al massimo della maturità agonistica 
:scopare:
e, come dicono in sicilia.... capisci ammè


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> le tette non devono essere immobili
> bensì sballonzolare, morbidose :smile:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cerchi rogne?


scusami, volevo dire vecchiette. ok?


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non tirarmici perchè la nudità tettale per me non è un problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche per me


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ognuno c'ha le sue. Le curve proiettano troppa ombra, contrastano col personaggio :smile:


Ti piace la fantascienza? Non c'entra nulla col discorso, sia chiaro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non capisco perchè parli in terza persona, perchè plurare maestatis.


un giorno, quando ne avrò voglia, forse, ti farò un disegnino..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti nemmeno la nudità in toto.



spero post ceretta...


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

io resto dell'idea che un bel culo è un bel culo e che è da preferire alle tette, sarà perchè a me piacciono piccole.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> reputi anziane le donnine dai 35 ai 50 anni?
> personalmente le donne dai 40 ai 50 le reputo al massimo della maturità agonistica
> :scopare:
> e, come dicono in sicilia.... capisci ammè


Gas sei un intenditore,sposo il tuo pensiero e aggiungo,quelle da 65 anni in poi sono il massimo non hanno nulla perdere...!


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un giorno, quando ne avrò voglia, forse, ti farò un disegnino..


secondo me hai preso troppo freddo e ti ha dato alla testa.


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas sei un intenditore,sposo il tuo pensiero e aggiungo,quelle da 65 anni in poi sono il massimo non hanno nulla perdere...!


era ora che arrivassi......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> scusami, volevo dire vecchiette. ok?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io resto dell'idea che un bel culo è un bel culo e che è da preferire alle tette, sarà perchè a me piacciono piccole.


Sono d'accordo, non tanto perchè preferisca le tette piccole alle grandi ma perchè in genere tra tette e culo tendo a guardare più quest'ultimo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> spero post ceretta...



no, prima.
dopo la ceretta mi ricopro finchè non crescono di nuovo i peli


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, non tanto perchè preferisca le tette piccole alle grandi ma perchè in genere tra tette e culo tendo a guardare più quest'ultimo.



   non mi hai mandato a fare in culo:    ragazzo, stappa!    :up:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io resto dell'idea che un bel culo è un bel culo e che è da preferire alle tette, sarà perchè a me piacciono piccole.




:inlove:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>



è la testa che comanda, non la carta dintentità.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :inlove:



Due post prima ti ha definita vecchia e tu gli metti la faccina innamorata???????


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, prima.
> dopo la ceretta mi ricopro finchè non crescono di nuovo i peli


ti informo che agli uomini non piace il ciuffetto di peli tra le tettine........ 

pinzetta DOCET!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è la testa che comanda, non la carta dintentità.


e al terzo tentativo ti sei fatto perdonare:smile:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due post prima ti ha definita vecchia e tu gli metti la faccina innamorata???????


:up:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti informo *che agli uomini non piace il ciuffetto di peli *tra le tettine........
> 
> pinzetta DOCET!


da nessuna parte.... aggiungerei :smile:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e al terzo tentativo ti sei fatto perdonare:smile:


tesoro, come potrei.


e poi sai il proverbio "chi l'ha dura, la vince."


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> da nessuna parte.... aggiungerei :smile:


..diciamo che c'è un punto in cui sono sopportabili .... pochi!


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :up:


i cazzetti tuoi no eh? 














































speriamo Minerva non stia leggendo:











































quante virgole mancanti.    :rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..diciamo che c'è un punto in cui sono sopportabili .... pochi!


mah...!


----------



## gas (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> i cazzetti tuoi no eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sto seminando


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*gas*



gas ha detto:


> mah...!


A me piace il culo glabro!


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai un rifiuto verso la femminilità per caso?



hm, decisamente sì, ma solo su di me. Conosco donne con curve e mi piacciono da morire, proprio tanto. Ma su di me no, non col mio permesso 

trovo infinitamente più bello questo (specie la seconda e la terza ma anche la prima non scherza)

 

piuttosto che questo



ma tanto, ovviamente, sono piuttosto lontana dalle fanciulle in questione


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Mi*



oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace il culo glabro!


Mi togliete questa sopra dai coglioni per favore?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piace la fantascienza? Non c'entra nulla col discorso, sia chiaro.


non ne conosco moltissima, ma credo di sì. Ray Bradbury, Dick, Asimov, Landolfi, molto. Altro non ho letto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi togliete questa sopra dai coglioni per favore?



me la prenderei io ma non si fa catturare


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> me la prenderei io ma non si fa catturare


Devi essere scorretto e non capire un cazzo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> me la prenderei io ma non si fa catturare


occhietti, perchè a volte hai il cappellino verde ed a volte no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque, per quel che vale, a me non piacciono gli uomini che mi guardano il culo o le tette. E' bene che non si facciano beccare a fissare insistentemente, altrimenti vengono depennati all'istante. Io mica mi metto a fissargli il pacco, eccheè, stamo al circo? Che nervoso.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due post prima ti ha definita vecchia e tu gli metti la faccina innamorata???????



ma io non sono vecchia!
Mica mi sono sentita chiamata in causa!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi essere scorretto e non capire un cazzo....!:rotfl:


JB esiste già


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ne conosco moltissima, ma credo di sì. Ray Bradbury, Dick, Asimov, Landolfi, molto. Altro non ho letto


Ok, grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io non sono vecchia!
> Mica mi sono sentita chiamata in causa!



Ha detto che tra i 35 e i 50 sono vecchie
Tu ne hai 71? E che cavoli, sarai mica giovane?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Comunque, per quel che vale, a me non piacciono gli uomini che mi guardano il culo o le tette. E' bene che non si facciano beccare a fissare insistentemente, altrimenti vengono depennati all'istante. Io mica mi metto a fissargli il pacco, eccheè, stamo al circo? Che nervoso.


A parte che se non ne hai di curve c'è poco da guardare, ma uno in genere tende ad essere discreto, eh.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, decisamente sì, ma solo su di me. Conosco donne con curve e mi piacciono da morire, proprio tanto. Ma su di me no, non col mio permesso
> 
> trovo infinitamente più bello questo (specie la seconda e la terza ma anche la prima non scherza)
> 
> ...



vuoi mettere l'aerodinamicità nella corsa?
è un modo come un altro per godere della mia assenza di zavorra pettorale...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> occhietti, perchè a volte hai il cappellino verde ed a volte no?


Non sempre voglio ingravidare...


----------



## Lui (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io non sono vecchia!
> Mica mi sono sentita chiamata in causa!


sei un tesoro di donna


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, grazie.


ah, la tipa del mio avatar, è fantascienza 
Immortel ad vitam


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> vuoi mettere l'aerodinamicità nella corsa?
> è un modo come un altro per godere della mia assenza di zavorra pettorale...


ti odio pure a te. tanto tanto


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> JB esiste già


Ma guarda che il più affine ad Anna sei sicuramente tu, tra me e te. Io ne sono agli antipodi per tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Ecco*

Vi spunto per farmi conoscere, per far conoscere alcune cose che di me non conoscete, e sia chiara una cosa, lo scrive Ultimo, colui che va sempre controtendenza, e che se ne fotte.

Nella vita reale mi sono trovato spesso con i cari maschietti a discutere e dire le solite minchiate su culi cazzi seni e via discorrendo, dovevo fare il masculo no? Ecco qua nel forum mi capita la stessa cosa, ed è giusto, si scherza si gioca etc etc.

Ma di fondo esiste soltanto una cosa, aggregarsi, perchè per quello che mi concerne mi faccio schifo io stesso nel momento in cui mi aggrego, e non tanto perchè mi aggrego, soltanto perchè fondamentalmente nella mia tantissima ignoranza in tutto e per tutto, sono propenso ad altro, ecco uno dei motivi per il quale mi piace leggere tantissimi utenti, sogno la loro classe, il loro essere cresciuti in quei contesti dove nel presente rimangono quello che si nota si legge, ed è un piacere leggerli.

Ciò non vuol dire che non mi aggregherò mi sento tanto pecora in questi casi. 

Yeahhhhh!


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che se non ne hai di curve c'è poco da guardare, ma uno in genere tende ad essere discreto, eh.


bene, approvo. Da parte mia evito gli scolli generosi e siamo a posto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha detto che tra i 35 e i 50 sono vecchie
> Tu ne hai 71? E che cavoli, sarai mica giovane?



...si. Io gIovine!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che il più affine ad Anna sei sicuramente tu, tra me e te. Io ne sono agli antipodi per tutto.


allora Oscuro non ha capito nulla


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> JB esiste già


Io vedo il conte ed annablume fatti uno per l'altra,insieme una grande coppia!Stupendi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vedo il conte ed annablume fatti uno per l'altra,insieme una grande coppia!Stupendi.


io no.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io no.


T
Tu sei da tipa accattivante e sofisticata,non da pescivendola travestita da intelletuale...!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io no.


Ma infatto voi andreste benissimo insieme. Non sto scherzando, siete affini a dir poco da quel minimo che ho letto di voi. Anzi, mi pare di capire che siete liberi entrambi, per cui. Mi sento Cupido.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatto voi andreste benissimo insieme. Non sto scherzando, siete affini a dir poco da quel minimo che ho letto di voi. Anzi, mi pare di capire che siete liberi entrambi, per cui. Mi sento Cupido.





cupidoblow, evitiamo, eh


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatto voi andreste benissimo insieme. Non sto scherzando, siete affini a dir poco da quel minimo che ho letto di voi. Anzi, mi pare di capire che siete liberi entrambi, per cui. Mi sento Cupido.


La coppia perfetta è conte-ab!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6478
> 
> cupidoblow, evitiamo, eh


Ahhhhhh! Ma allora l'amico felino ce sta a provà! Daje Occhivé, sei tutti noi. Daje che cede.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*daje*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh! Ma allora l'amico felino ce sta a provà! Daje Occhivé, sei tutti noi. Daje che cede.


Ecco occhiverdi sei tutti noi,poi però falla sparire per favore...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco occhiverdi sei tutti noi,*poi però falla sparire per favore*...!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh! Ma allora l'amico felino ce sta a provà! Daje Occhivé, sei tutti noi. Daje che cede.




:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: alla fine ce l'hai fatta ad accedere al numero di cell del pusher di Ultimo. E non dici niente, disgraziato?


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Stupenda questa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: alla fine ce l'hai fatta ad accedere al numero di cell del pusher di Ultimo. E non dici niente, disgraziato?



The Last One è così di suo. Io alla peggio ne sarei una pallidissima e volgarissima imitazione, e solo sotto l'effetto di forti sostanze psicotrope.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> The Last One è così di suo. Io alla peggio ne sarei una pallidissima e volgarissima imitazione, e solo sotto l'effetto di forti sostanze psicotrope.


appunto. Tipo i posts su OV e me. Voglio perlomeno il nome della sostanza e di sicuro pure OV. Sgancia.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> appunto. Tipo i posts su OV e me. Voglio perlomeno il nome della sostanza e di sicuro pure OV. Sgancia.


Ma non l'ha detto pure OcchiVerdi che ti vorrebbe prendere ma non ti lasci acchiappare?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: alla fine ce l'hai fatta ad accedere al numero di cell del pusher di Ultimo. E non dici niente, disgraziato?





Come al solito offendi, ma non me, quel signore postato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non l'ha detto pure OcchiVerdi che ti vorrebbe prendere ma non ti lasci acchiappare?


ma scherzava. Poi, con lo zompello automatico dell'ignore, in alcuni momenti non ci capisco una cippa  Ma scherzava di certo, la accendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scherzava. Poi, con lo zompello automatico dell'ignore, in alcuni momenti non ci capisco una cippa  Ma scherzava di certo, la accendo.



Ma pure io, eh. Oddio, anche se.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come al solito offendi, ma non me, quel signore postato.


cazzo, ho offeso il pusher? :scared:

Joy no, figurati se si offende per una cazzata detta da me. Ci vuole ben altra acutezza


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cazzo, ho offeso il pusher? :scared:
> 
> Joy no, figurati se si offende per una cazzata detta da me. Ci vuole ben altra acutezza


Si hai ragione potevo starmi muto, ma che vuoi mi piaci.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


chi é stó bell'uomo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> chi é stó bell'uomo?


stermy? era lui quello della canotta, no?


STE', RITORNA!!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> chi é stó bell'uomo?


Il Conte di Montecristo.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stermy? era lui quello della canotta, no?
> 
> 
> STE', RITORNA!!!!!!




iange:iange:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Conte di Montecristo.


Un sacco bello!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stermy? era lui quello della canotta, no?
> 
> 
> STE', RITORNA!!!!!!


un po' manca...
con i suoi toni pacati e sempre gentili...


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> un po' manca...
> con i suoi toni pacati e sempre gentili...


:risata::risata::risata:



era un po' che te lo dovevo (nonn come restituzione, eh), ora mi hai fatto ridere di cuore


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> View attachment 6479
> 
> era un po' che te lo dovevo (nonn come restituzione, eh), ora mi hai fatto ridere di cuore





pure a me


ciao tettona
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure a me
> 
> 
> ciao tettona
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


allora tiè


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao tettona
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


poi io non sono tettona, nonononono :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:. C'ho un paio di rigonfiamenti, ecco, ma li nascondo con garbo e sobrietà


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> poi io non sono tettona, nonononono :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:. C'ho un paio di rigonfiamenti, ecco, ma li nascondo con garbo e sobrietà


io ti odio lo stesso...
se non le vuoi dammele..
io saprei apprezzarle.....



vabeh...
io adesso vado....
il dovere mi chiama...
ed è da un p che faccio finta di non sentirlo..ma devo..
buona serata a lei e tette...


bacio


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io ti odio lo stesso...
> se non le vuoi dammele..
> io saprei apprezzarle.....
> 
> ...


bacio *nonostante* le tette da te inopportunamente citate


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatto voi andreste benissimo insieme. Non sto scherzando, siete affini a dir poco da quel minimo che ho letto di voi. *Anzi, mi pare di capire che siete liberi entrambi*, per cui. Mi sento Cupido.


hai capito male.... 




AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *ma scherzava*. Poi, con lo zompello automatico dell'ignore, in alcuni momenti non ci capisco una cippa  Ma scherzava di certo, la accendo.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai capito male....


Scusa amico gatto, ma mi pareva d'aver capito che tu convivessi con la tua ex in una sorta di convivenza amichevole. Correggimi se sbaglio.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> un po' manca...
> con i suoi toni pacati e sempre gentili...



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io ti odio lo stesso...
> se non le vuoi dammele..
> io saprei apprezzarle.....
> 
> ...



annuccia però ora basta!
Esigo mp con foto delle tue tette.
E cosa NON c'avrai?
I buchi? 
Hai più scapole che tette?
Una roba così?
Prima dell'operazione ovviamente


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa amico gatto, ma mi pareva d'aver capito che tu convivessi con la tua ex in una sorta di convivenza amichevole. Correggimi se sbaglio.


vero, però ora la fidanzata ufficiale, che ha appena lasciato il suo tipo e ora stanno insieme.
Occhi e lei intendo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa amico gatto, ma mi pareva d'aver capito che tu convivessi con la tua ex in una sorta di convivenza amichevole. Correggimi se sbaglio.





Tebe ha detto:


> vero, però ora la fidanzata ufficiale, che ha appena lasciato il suo tipo e ora stanno insieme.
> Occhi e lei intendo.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


buongiorno caro!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno caro!



buon giorno a lei signorina bella!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vero, però ora la fidanzata ufficiale, che ha appena lasciato il suo tipo e ora stanno insieme.
> Occhi e lei intendo.



Ah ok. Bella lì.


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2013)

come dicevo, la lingua italiana è una lingua molto complessa, desineze, coniugazioni, avverbi cazzi mazzi, non è semplice e, un suo termine può *avvolte *essere usato per esprimere concetti diversi. 

"*Assolutamente*" per fare un esempio: può essere rafforzativo di una conferma "_ assolutamente" _o avere funzione di negazione "_assolutamente no_". 

per comprenderne il significato vero occorre, innanzitutto essere *inteliggenti*, - non laureati in questo caso e neanche diplomati, perchè l'inteliggenza non prescinde dal titolo di studio, - e saperne cogliere il senso. In altri casi invece esistono parole precise che non danno dubbi a diverse interpretazioni.

"_*CAZZO*_; per fare un altro esemopio; sempre più spesso in bocca a persone di qualunque età ma soprattuttoo del genere femminile, il maschio spesso preferisce altro, non può che significare Cazzo, attributo maschile usato anche per procreare, è usato per esternare stupore o incazzatura_* (*_etimologicamente _*stare sul duro).


*_Cosa ci *insegnia* tutto ciò: sono certo che avrete capito, ma se così non fosse, CHI NON HA PECCATO SCAGLI LA PRIMA PIETRA.


bai.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> come dicevo, la lingua italiana è una lingua molto complessa, desineze, coniugazioni, avverbi cazzi mazzi, non è semplice e, un suo termine può *avvolte *essere usato per esprimere concetti diversi.
> 
> "*Assolutamente*" per fare un esempio: può essere rafforzativo di una conferma "_ assolutamente" _o avere funzione di negazione "_assolutamente no_".
> 
> ...



hai voglia

sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> come dicevo, la lingua italiana è una lingua molto complessa, desineze, coniugazioni, avverbi cazzi mazzi, non è semplice e, un suo termine può *avvolte *essere usato per esprimere concetti diversi.
> 
> "*Assolutamente*" per fare un esempio: può essere rafforzativo di una conferma "_ assolutamente" _o avere funzione di negazione "_assolutamente no_".
> 
> ...


Io capisco che in Sicilia
l'intelligenza è con due gg....

Ma per esempio a bologna si dice sochmel...

che tradotto è succhiamelo...

Ma magari in Sicilia si dice...Minchia...

In veneto si dice....Ostia...oppure Ostrega...

In Toscana...se dice Maremma Maiala...


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai voglia
> 
> sbaglio?


ma voglia di chè?  

era la continuazione di un discorso accennato di là. PUNTO.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma voglia di chè?
> 
> era la continuazione di un discorso accennato di là. PUNTO.






contepinceton ha detto:


> Io capisco che in Sicilia
> l'intelligenza è con due gg....
> 
> Ma per esempio a bologna si dice sochmel...
> ...



Figa! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2013)

*conte*

siamo terra terra. è che ho dimenticato di evidenziare, come il resto. 

lo faccio *subbito.*


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io capisco che in Sicilia
> l'intelligenza è con due gg....
> 
> Ma per esempio a bologna si dice sochmel...
> ...


sarebbe ...socmel.....
la nobile arte bolognese


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sarebbe ...socmel.....
> la nobile arte bolognese


senza lacca.

da soccia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> senza lacca.
> 
> da soccia?


esatto:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto:mrgreen:


vedi, mi sto inculturendo.  tanti anni fa, parlo di circa 30anni or sono, vivevo in un altra città, vinino al mare e destate la comitiva si ampliava con ragazzi/e provenienti da altre parti d'Italia, avevo un'amica Bologniese, (è difficile con la scrittura dare la tonalità dialettale alle parole, ma tu di certo lo pronunsierai come io intendo) e con lei ho imparato tanto .  ah, bei tempi.

Ssi chiamava Stefania, spero si chiami così ancora oggi, bella biondona, occhi enormi, un bel tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> vedi, mi sto inculturendo. tanti anni fa, parlo di circa 30anni or sono, vivevo in un altra città, vinino al mare e destate la comitiva si ampliava con ragazzi/e provenienti da altre parti d'Italia, avevo un'amica Bologniese, (è difficile con la scrittura dare la tonalità dialettale alle parole, ma tu di certo lo pronunsierai come io intendo) e *con lei ho imparato tanto *. ah, bei tempi.
> 
> Ssi chiamava Stefania, spero si chiami così ancora oggi, bella biondona, occhi enormi, un bel tutto.


immagino...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> immagino...:mrgreen:


se avessi avuto le quote della tua risposta avrei scommesso e stravinto un pozzo di soldi.

immaginavo avresti risposto con quella frase ed annessa faccina. 
 Effettivamente m'ha insegnato molto in tutti i sensi, la ricordo con caldissimo affetto e sinceramente mi piacerebbe tanto riincontrarla. Purtroppo non ho più nessun contatto. La vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> se avessi avuto le quote della tua risposta avrei scommesso e stravinto un pozzo di soldi.
> 
> immaginavo avresti risposto con quella frase ed annessa faccina.
> Effettivamente m'ha insegnato molto in tutti i sensi, la ricordo con caldissimo affetto e sinceramente mi piacerebbe tanto riincontrarla. Purtroppo non ho più nessun contatto. La vita.


mi dispiace ma da come l'hai descritta non la conosco, altrimenti organizzavo una 'carrambata'.  Bello ricordare gli amori di giovenù


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> siamo terra terra. è che ho dimenticato di evidenziare, come il resto.
> 
> lo faccio *subbito.*


QUi non si sbandierano le lauree...no?
Ma le aure....:angelo:


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma da come l'hai descritta non la conosco, altrimenti organizzavo una 'carrambata'.  Bello ricordare gli amori di giovenù



ma sai, non è solo l'amore di gioventù, è la gioventu. Eravamo senza pensieri, almeno io allora e penso bene o male tutti i 20enni dell'epoca, goliardici, desiderosi di scoprire nuove cose e avere nuove avventure. Io ho un bel ricordo di quel periodo, denso di attimi vissuti che non bastavano mai. Mi dispiace aver perso qualche amico per un inutile vizio, mi spiace aver perso i contatti con molti di loro, mi dispiace non poetr rivivere quei ROSEI FELICI momenti.


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUi non si sbandierano le lauree...no?
> Ma le aure....:angelo:


qui siamo fuori da tutto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ma sai, non è solo l'amore di gioventù, è la gioventu. Eravamo senza pensieri, almeno io allora e penso bene o male tutti i 20enni dell'epoca, goliardici, desiderosi di scoprire nuove cose e avere nuove avventure. Io ho un bel ricordo di quel periodo, denso di attimi vissuti che non bastavano mai. Mi dispiace aver perso qualche amico per un inutile vizio, mi spiace aver perso i contatti con molti di loro, mi dispiace non poetr rivivere quei ROSEI FELICI momenti.


Un post del genere in me riapre un pò di cicatrici....!Ne ho persi un paio per overdose uno per incidente stradale....!


----------



## Lui (6 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un post del genere in me riapre un pò di cicatrici....!Ne ho persi un paio per overdose uno per incidente stradale....!


queste sono esperienze devastanti, il solo pensiero di vedere un amico che per un momento di benessere si rovina la vita, bhe è dura e, non ti dà nemmeno la possibilità di aiutarlo, è devastante.

pensa che uno di questi miei amici, finì in comunità per disintossicarsi ed altro, appena fuori, si rifece e morì. allora si parlò di overdose, altri dicevano che era stata tagliata in modo che doveva finire così, perchè nel frattempo qualcuno aveva fatto certi nomi etc etc.


----------



## Lui (7 Febbraio 2013)

oggi manca tutto il reparto IN di tradinet. ma che cazzo di fine anno fatto? forse sono riuniti per decidere le sorti di qualcuno?


GEI END BI, MINERVA, ARNA BLUMES, ELLE7, CHIARA MARTINI: ma che fine hanno fatto?


siamo rimasti i soliti 4 scoglionati. così non ci è gusto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un post del genere in me riapre un pò di cicatrici....!Ne ho persi un paio per overdose uno per *incidente stradale*....!


io tanti. Tutti motociclisti.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Mha, che settimana della minchia, non è successo niente di strabiliante, le solite menate. 


Oscuro che dice di averlo grosso e lungo, claudio conferma che per lui è il contrario ma è contento lo stesso, perchè chi si accontenta gode, Annuccia alle prese con i capelli variopinti per assomigliare un pò a Minerva, Sbriciolata che si sente una pasta alla crema consumata, Chiara Martini è sempre più incazzata alla pari di AnnaBlume che non sopporta più a Claudio perchè dice "te senti come er prezzemolo che sta bene ovunque" e no ha torto. Claudio da canto suo risponde con la salsiccia e direi che molte hanno apprezzato. Il conte non sà ancora che una sua amante, nuova di zecca, è comparsa su tradinet e ne sta dicendo delle belle, anche dei castelli, povero conte, è proprio vero che la nobiltà è scaduta. GionniBì ha trovato qualcuno nuovo a cui scassare la minchia e anche per questa settimana ha dato del suo. L7 è sempre più presente, prima timiduccio e precisino, apprezzato per l'ottimo uso della lingua, non pensate male come al solito, ora sta dando sfogo a  tutto il suo io. I cari Raba ed Eretto hanno capito che non è necessario postare chilometrici post se poi non li legge nessuno e che tra qualche rosso e verde succede sempre l'incidente per colpa di qualche demente.

Io sto imparando e speriamo che me la cavo.


bai.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> . I cari Raba ed Eretto hanno capito che non è necessario postare chilometrici post se poi non li legge nessuno...


Almeno il 50% di loro lo sa da sempre e ciò non gli ha mai creato alcun problema!


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Almeno il 50% di loro lo sa da sempre e ciò non gli ha mai creato alcun problema!



infatti, di loro in pochi leggono tutto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> infatti, di loro in pochi leggono tutto.


E menomale!

Infondo rarissimi interventi lasciano intendere di essere destinati potenzialmente a tutta l'utenza, quasi tutti sono rivolti a qualcuno in particolare.
Difficilmente non fanno il loro dovere, checchè ne pensino tutti gli altri.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E menomale!
> 
> Infondo rarissimi interventi lasciano intendere di essere destinati potenzialmente a tutta l'utenza, quasi tutti sono rivolti a qualcuno in particolare.
> Difficilmente non fanno il loro dovere, checchè ne pensino tutti gli altri.



ma io qualcuno l'ho letto e per tua grande sorpresa l'ho anche capito edevo dirti che sei, quando vuoi, pungente.
 Però tutto questo di prima mattina: ma è un mio limite.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma che c'hai contro le tette...
> tette normali...
> 
> nemmeno a me piacerebbe una misura esagerata...
> ...


Sei spiritosissima


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Però tutto questo di prima mattina...


Qualcosa tipo: cornetto, cappuccino e rabarbaro a 1.80 Eur invece di 2.30 Eur, ma solo fino a mezzogiorno!

Affrettatevi!


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

porcodighel


OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Figa!
> :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vi giuro, quasi quasi mi fotografo le* micro tette *e ve le posto!
> O prendo una foto del mare.
> Tanto non porto la pezza sopra.
> Ovviamente


Dilettante


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Mha, che settimana della minchia, non è successo niente di strabiliante, le solite menate.
> 
> 
> Oscuro che dice di averlo grosso e lungo, claudio conferma che per lui è il contrario ma è contento lo stesso, perchè chi si accontenta gode, Annuccia alle prese con i capelli variopinti per assomigliare un pò a Minerva, Sbriciolata che si sente una pasta alla crema consumata, Chiara Martini è sempre più incazzata alla pari di AnnaBlume che non sopporta più a Claudio perchè dice "te senti come er prezzemolo che sta bene ovunque" e no ha torto. Claudio da canto suo risponde con la salsiccia e direi che molte hanno apprezzato. Il conte non sà ancora che una sua amante, nuova di zecca, è comparsa su tradinet e ne sta dicendo delle belle, anche dei castelli, povero conte, è proprio vero che la nobiltà è scaduta. GionniBì ha trovato qualcuno nuovo a cui scassare la minchia e anche per questa settimana ha dato del suo. L7 è sempre più presente, prima timiduccio e precisino, apprezzato per l'ottimo uso della lingua, non pensate male come al solito, ora sta dando sfogo a  tutto il suo io. I cari Raba ed Eretto hanno capito che non è necessario postare chilometrici post se poi non li legge nessuno e che tra qualche rosso e verde succede sempre l'incidente per colpa di qualche demente.
> ...


Buon vichend compà.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non ho mai smesso di fare sport in tutta la mia vita e le mie stanno su, certamente più della media delle quarantenni, ma infinitamente meno di quando avevo vent'anni. Faccio in modo di non palleggiarci con le ginocchia, ma insomma, non è che i tessuti sono fatti d'acciaio. E stanno su senza muoversi solo se non respiro ma dopo un po' non riesco più . Altrimenti non c'è storia, ballonzolano come tutte le tette. *Ma la forza di gravità, chi cazzo l'ha inventata? Un maschio,* senza dubbio. :incazzato:


Non credo  ci combattono anche loro


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui, i tuoi riassunti sono sempre  molto carini


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qualcosa tipo: cornetto, cappuccino e rabarbaro a 1.80 Eur invece di 2.30 Eur, ma solo fino a mezzogiorno!
> 
> Affrettatevi!



Sei troppo forte!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo  ci combattono anche loro


boh, adesso non c'ho proprio presente, ma quanto incide loro nella vita quotidiana? Le tette ce l'hai sotto la faccia , si vedono un peletto di più di un possibilie prolasso intimo, no? Boh...

poi, è così diffuso?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo  ci combattono anche loro


A me più che la forza di gravità è la scempiaggine umana quella che mi fa calare tutto il calabile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me più che la forza di gravità è la scempiaggine umana quella che mi fa calare tutto il calabile.


eh, e succede pure alle femminucce, che la natura se ne dia pace


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Almeno il 50% di loro lo sa da sempre e ciò non gli ha mai creato alcun problema!


Facciamo pure l'80%,via.....un minimo di margine per il principio di indeterminazione....


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Facciamo pure l'80%,via.....un minimo di margine per il principio di indeterminazione....


Dio non gioca a dadi.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui, i tuoi riassunti sono sempre molto carini


in questo contesto di terra terra, il tuo riconoscimente è come un premio pulitzer.

grazie.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dio non gioca a dadi.


Ma anche Albertino a volte cambiava idea.
E pur se schifava a tratti il patrio governo come certe chitarriste francesi d'importazione,sotto sotto un'Auto Union....


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me più che la forza di gravità è la scempiaggine umana quella che mi fa calare tutto il calabile.


infatti, penso che tu non sia soggetto a tale calo, fortunatamente per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> infatti, penso che tu non sia soggetto a tale calo, fortunatamente per te.



Pensi male.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensi male.



ossignur. (cit)


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> boh, adesso non c'ho proprio presente, ma quanto incide loro nella vita quotidiana? Le tette ce l'hai sotto la faccia , si vedono un peletto di più di un possibilie prolasso intimo, no? Boh...
> 
> poi, è così diffuso?



Lo dico io che è molto difficile riuscire a instaurare un dialogo con te, parti sempre dal presupposto di sapere tutto e che cavolo scendi!!

Prova a metterti due palle ed a accavallare le gambe.

Dico... questa tra mille, e vale anche inversamente parlando, cioè le donne hanno le loro come idem gli uomini.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma anche Albertino a volte cambiava idea.
> E pur se schifava a tratti il patrio governo come certe chitarriste francesi d'importazione,sotto sotto un'Auto Union....



Le cantautrici fotogeniche non condividono l'interpretazione di Copenaghen più di quanto non lo faccia un gatto dentro ad una macchina infernale.
No, non mi sto riferendo alla fiat duna.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



lui ha detto:


> Mha, che settimana della minchia, non è successo niente di strabiliante, le solite menate.
> 
> 
> Oscuro che dice di averlo grosso e lungo, claudio conferma che per lui è il contrario ma è contento lo stesso, perchè chi si accontenta gode, Annuccia alle prese con i capelli variopinti per assomigliare un pò a Minerva, Sbriciolata che si sente una pasta alla crema consumata, Chiara Martini è sempre più incazzata alla pari di AnnaBlume che non sopporta più a Claudio perchè dice "te senti come er prezzemolo che sta bene ovunque" e no ha torto. Claudio da canto suo risponde con la salsiccia e direi che molte hanno apprezzato. Il conte non sà ancora che una sua amante, nuova di zecca, è comparsa su tradinet e ne sta dicendo delle belle, anche dei castelli, povero conte, è proprio vero che la nobiltà è scaduta. GionniBì ha trovato qualcuno nuovo a cui scassare la minchia e anche per questa settimana ha dato del suo. L7 è sempre più presente, prima timiduccio e precisino, apprezzato per l'ottimo uso della lingua, non pensate male come al solito, ora sta dando sfogo a tutto il suo io. I cari Raba ed Eretto hanno capito che non è necessario postare chilometrici post se poi non li legge nessuno e che tra qualche rosso e verde succede sempre l'incidente per colpa di qualche demente.
> ...


Io non dico,è così.


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le cantautrici fotogeniche non condividono l'interpretazione di Copenaghen più di quanto non lo faccia un gatto dentro ad una macchina infernale.
> No, non mi sto riferendo alla fiat duna.



Del resto,certe reinterpretazioni a tre volumi di modelli che son nati a due e cosi' dovrebbero restare,ti lasciano la stessa impressione di certe stagionate donne di spettacolo che invece di mettere cemento dentro ai solchi rugali per far apparire la pelle liscia,aggiungono appendici forzatamente posticce e ridicolmente innaturali,oltreche' spaventosamente costose ed inumanamente fuorigusto.
Perche' se ti fai due labbra sporgenti come il baule della Duna,magari s'illudono che i gran canyon che devastano la loro vecchia e grinza pellaccia macchiata dagli UV e da innumerevoli tsunami spermatici,scompaiano alla vista come annichiliti da un trucco del Mago Silvan.
D'altronde,i turisti che si recano a Giza vedono forse le piccole piramidi che si trovano ai piedi delle tre grandi?
Ma per prendere alla mano certe catapecchie,non basterebbe neppure evocare Zahi Awass.
Perche' quello di ruderi s'e' rotto gli zebedei,ed e' andato guarda caso a godersi soldi e belle figliole in California.
E poi magari la' si ritrova con Walesa.
E con lo spettro di Marcinkus.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Del resto,certe reinterpretazioni a tre volumi di modelli che son nati a due e cosi' dovrebbero restare,ti lasciano la stessa impressione di certe stagionate donne di spettacolo che invece di mettere cemento dentro ai solchi rugali per far apparire la pelle liscia,aggiungono appendici forzatamente posticce e ridicolmente innaturali,oltreche' spaventosamente costose ed inumanamente fuorigusto.
> Perche' se ti fai due labbra sporgenti come il baule della Duna,magari s'illudono che i gran canyon che devastano la loro vecchia e grinza pellaccia macchiata dagli UV e da innumerevoli tsunami spermatici,scompaiano alla vista come annichiliti da un trucco del Mago Silvan.
> D'altronde,i turisti che si recano a Giza vedono forse le piccole piramidi che si trovano ai piedi delle tre grandi?
> Ma per prendere alla mano certe catapecchie,non basterebbe neppure evocare Zahi Awass.
> ...


Le salme umane che vanno canzonandosi delle ere geologiche, non hanno venerato abbastanza il dio della giovinezza!
Perchè, infondo, le persone hanno l'età che si meritano!
E, se con la propria condotta violentemente superba ed empia, esse gli hanno recato offesa, è giusto che il tempo si faccia carico di punirle, almeno finchè non espieranno le loro fardellose colpe ed allora, solo allora, si reicarneranno in un corpo più giovane!
Non vi è altra spiegazione razionale al fatto che i neonati siano tutti così giovani!

E' così evidente, eppure quasi nessuno ci fa il dovuto caso...


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le salme umane che vanno canzonandosi delle ere geologiche, non hanno venerato abbastanza il dio della giovinezza!
> Perchè, infondo, le persone hanno l'età che si meritano!
> E, se con la propria condotta violentemente superba ed empia, esse gli hanno recato offesa, è giusto che il tempo si faccia carico di punirle, almeno finchè non espieranno le loro fardellose colpe ed allora, solo allora, si reicarneranno in un corpo più giovane!
> Non vi è altra spiegazione razionale al fatto che i neonati siano tutti così giovani!
> ...


Gli occhi vedono quello che vogliono vedere,le mani sentono quello che vogliono toccare,e certi sguardi lascivi puntati verso una telecamera si figurano come un idillio in Arcadia cio' che in realta' e' un putridume rivoltante di carni vischiose,flaccidi cascami ed untuose fregole ammantate da gridolini di immondo piacere.
Certi spettacoli dovrebbero essere vietati dopo i 18 anni.
E certe persone dovrebbe essere vietate a se' stesse.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Le salme umane che vanno canzonandosi delle ere geologiche, non hanno venerato abbastanza il dio della giovinezza!
> Perchè, infondo, le persone hanno l'età che si meritano!
> *E, se con la propria condotta violentemente superba ed empia, esse gli hanno recato offesa, è giusto che il tempo si faccia carico di punirle,* almeno finchè non espieranno le loro fardellose colpe ed allora, solo allora, si reicarneranno in un corpo più giovane!
> Non vi è altra spiegazione razionale al fatto che i neonati siano tutti così giovani!
> ...


e se nascondo a casa ritratti che invecchiano al loro posto?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gli occhi vedono quello che vogliono vedere,le mani sentono quello che vogliono toccare,e certi sguardi lascivi puntati verso una telecamera si figurano come un idillio in Arcadia cio' che in realta' e' un putridume rivoltante di carni vischiose,flaccidi cascami ed untuose fregole ammantate da gridolini di immondo piacere.
> Certi spettacoli dovrebbero essere vietati dopo i 18 anni.
> E certe persone dovrebbe essere vietate a se' stesse.



La tua novella pol-pottaggine è come un'orda di khmer rossi femminili che si spandono per il continente eurasiatico vendendo palline cinesi porta a porta e facendone domostrazione in loco alle brave massaie ed ai loro animali dostici di tagli medio-grande.
Tali sono infatti le matrone che indugiano dinanzi al televisore grande come una vela latina masticando i propri bigodini scadenti e constatando ch'essi sono fatti della stessa materia degli sigomi, delle natiche e delle mammelle delle teleimbonitrici siliconose più di un moderno stampo per muffin da microonde.
Ma l'abbrutimento e i beleggiamenti di esse sono il fiore della nostra società conno-sintetico-elargizionista e nessuna batteria di missili scud potrà mai minacciare neppure la loro area d'influenza più periferica, nè aqualunque dei suoi stati satellite...

Menomale!


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La tua novella pol-pottaggine è come un'orda di khmer rossi femminili che si spandono per il continente eurasiatico vendendo palline cinesi porta a porta e facendone domostrazione in loco alle brave massaie ed ai loro animali dostici di tagli medio-grande.
> Tali sono infatti le matrone che indugiano dinanzi al televisore grande come una vela latina masticando i propri bigodini scadenti e constatando ch'essi sono fatti della stessa materia degli sigomi, delle natiche e delle mammelle delle teleimbonitrici siliconose più di un moderno stampo per muffin da microonde.
> Ma l'abbrutimento e i beleggiamenti di esse sono il fiore della nostra società conno-sintetico-elargizionista e nessuna batteria di missili scud potrà mai minacciare neppure la loro area d'influenza più periferica, nè aqualunque dei suoi stati satellite...
> 
> Menomale!


Tu vai a sfiorare corde che farebbero tremare i polsi del piu' scafato gorgonopside.....ovverosia quanto sia lecito imbottire certe carcasse flaccide ed imbevute di rivoltanti spettacolini da encefalogramma piu' piatto della piana di Nazca,di giacimenti di materia ricavata dalla distillazione di altra materia ricavata da altri giacimenti,che sono fermentati e marciti sotto terra per milioni e milioni di anni,praticamente oggi troviamo il massimo della vita che certe femmine si facciano farcire con le unghie marce di un diplodoco pagando l'operazione con l'equivalente dello scavato annuale di una delle miniere di Salomone!?!
Che epoca triste e decadente....


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo dico io che è molto difficile riuscire a instaurare un dialogo con te, parti sempre dal presupposto di sapere tutto e che cavolo scendi!!
> 
> Prova a metterti due palle ed a accavallare le gambe.
> 
> Dico... questa tra mille, e vale anche inversamente parlando, cioè le donne hanno le loro come idem gli uomini.


chètati. Non ho detto di sapere etc etc. Ho dubitato che fosse dello stesso impatto. Esistono anche prolassi vaginali, lo sai? Ma incidono meno visivamente del crollo delle tette, ci sei? Quello, dicevo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu vai a sfiorare corde che farebbero tremare i polsi del piu' scafato gorgonopside.....ovverosia quanto sia lecito imbottire certe carcasse flaccide ed imbevute di rivoltanti spettacolini da encefalogramma piu' piatto della piana di Nazca,di giacimenti di materia ricavata dalla distillazione di altra materia ricavata da altri giacimenti,che sono fermentati e marciti sotto terra per milioni e milioni di anni,praticamente oggi troviamo il massimo della vita che certe femmine si facciano farcire con le unghie marce di un diplodoco pagando l'operazione con l'equivalente dello scavato annuale di una delle miniere di Salomone!?!
> Che epoca triste e decadente....


E invece questa è una novella età dell'oro e del silver plated!
Già nuovo Omeri descrivono batracomiomachie a certi paralipomeni in divenire, con la stessa fragranza di una lasagna surgelata col ragù delle cosciotte di Varenne e due volte più veloci a scongelarsi nel lavandino!
Gli occhi eburnei e mastodonticamente sgranati come le carpe del Volga che sono piantati nelle fronti delle massaie cui si rivolgono gli studi demoscopici più ardimentosi e kafkiani (Processo sì o processo no? Scarafaggio gigante sì o scarafaggio gigante no?) sono trafitti come lance di Longino in una cornice d'abano come i loro pigmentati sorrisi e le loro etrne mutande al solo scopo di aver idoli da venerare e da rovesciare in sommosse popolari a raggi infrarossi e col televoto (costo max 10.00 Er + iva, possono partecipare solo i minorati), e questa è una grande conquista.
Trovare chi è il conquistatore, purtroppo, è tutto un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chètati. Non ho detto di sapere etc etc. Ho dubitato che fosse dello stesso impatto. *Esistono anche prolassi vaginali, lo sai?* Ma incidono meno visivamente del crollo delle tette, ci sei? Quello, dicevo.


Davvero?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Davvero?


sì, e pare siano diffusi, specie a una certa età. Conosco 3 donne che si sono operate. :scared:

Joey, qui c'è il rischio che cali tutto dappertutto... Che ansia.

Ovviamente, noi del club degli esercizi di Kegel a patata libera, siamo al sicuro


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui, i tuoi riassunti sono sempre  molto carini


cuoto
vero?
Sai in ogni buon convento
ci sta
il frate cronista

No?


----------



## Eretteo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E invece questa è una novella età dell'oro e del silver plated!
> Già nuovo Omeri descrivono batracomiomachie a certi paralipomeni in divenire, con la stessa fragranza di una lasagna surgelata col ragù delle cosciotte di Varenne e due volte più veloci a scongelarsi nel lavandino!
> Gli occhi eburnei e mastodonticamente sgranati come le carpe del Volga che sono piantati nelle fronti delle massaie cui si rivolgono gli studi demoscopici più ardimentosi e kafkiani (Processo sì o processo no? Scarafaggio gigante sì o scarafaggio gigante no?) sono trafitti come lance di Longino in una cornice d'abano come i loro pigmentati sorrisi e le loro etrne mutande al solo scopo di aver idoli da venerare e da rovesciare in sommosse popolari a raggi infrarossi e col televoto (costo max 10.00 Er + iva, possono partecipare solo i minorati), e questa è una grande conquista.
> Trovare chi è il conquistatore, purtroppo, è tutto un altro paio di maniche.


Tu mi sollazzi con modi sussiegosi da imbonitore di cobra reali,non certo velenosi come certe baldracccazze da avanspettacolo,ne convengo....il cobra e' tutta roba naturale,niente di analtomicamente modificato.
Ed allora sara' una nuova eta' della gioia,l'accademia di firenze ricomincera' a sfornare capolavori per l'umanita',le caravelle veneziane solcheranno ancora il mediterroneo,e tutte le dotate di quozienti d'intelligenza fra il licopodium ed il mytilus assurgeranno al potere assoluto munite del simbolo del potere,il telecomando!!!
Soddisfando all'unisono la necessita' di decidere la diffusione nell'aere delle piu' potenti puttanate concesse dalle piu' bieche emittenti statali e non,e di compensare l'ancestrale ed adolescenziale invidia penis.
Viva il progresso.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chètati. Non ho detto di sapere etc etc. Ho dubitato che fosse dello stesso impatto. Esistono anche prolassi vaginali, lo sai? Ma incidono meno visivamente del crollo delle tette, ci sei? Quello, dicevo.


Sono andato a cercare la parola chetati, ora ne conosco il significato, grazie eh. Peccato che nella maschera del tuo personaggio ciò risulta normale per la maschera stessa,  banale e significativo per il contenuto che emana dal personaggio reale che si vorrebbe far apparire. 

Rileggiti bene quello a cui hai risposto, anzi no non lo rileggere non servirebbe. 

Ah dottoressa le volevo ricordare che per accavallare le gambe, nell'uomo, non necessità ne essere pregni :carneval: ne avere avuto un parto con lacerazioni vulvovaginali. Ou sempre che parliamo di fisicità e anatomie umane, donna-uomo, altrimenti si, possiamo anche andare a ricercare patologie etc etc.... Ad esempio bimbuzza mia, potrei raccontarti una storia, corta corta con annessa domanda, negli passati alcune volte vedevo un signore sempre in tuta da ginnastica, e questo aveva sul davanti un'enorme..... sembrava avere un'enorme palla da football, ma non era una palla da football, era.... mi dici cosa era dottoressa? E se mi permetti un'ulteriore domanda,ma questo come si poteva sedere? cioè non accavallare le gambe eh! :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono andato a cercare la parola chetati, ora ne conosco il significato, grazie eh. Peccato che nella maschera del tuo personaggio ciò risulta normale per la maschera stessa,  banale e significativo per il contenuto che emana dal personaggio reale che si vorrebbe far apparire.


ma ti rendi conto vagamente di quello che scrivi o vai per tentativi, sperando che un senso prima o poi lo assuma? Io davvero credo sia molto meglio non cercare di strafare quando già usare la forma base ti risulta difficoltoso. Ma fai come vuoi, ho deciso che non sparerò più sulla croce rossa.
Il resto non lo commento nemmeno, davvero non vorrei infierire, spero che non ti venga tale prolasso così invalidante  . 

Ah, se non sai che fare, invece di provare a caso, perché ogni tanto non leggi un libro? Quello aiuterebbe e non poco.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto vagamente di quello che scrivi o vai per tentativi, sperando che un senso prima o poi lo assuma? Io davvero credo sia molto meglio non cercare di strafare quando già usare la forma base ti risulta difficoltoso. Ma fai come vuoi, ho deciso che non sparerò più sulla croce rossa.
> Il resto non lo commento nemmeno, davvero non vorrei infierire, spero che non ti venga tale prolasso così invalidante  .
> 
> Ah, se non sai che fare, invece di provare a caso, perché ogni tanto non leggi un libro? Quello aiuterebbe e non poco.



Come sei brava a fare la doppiogiochista, si nota dal riprendere soltanto parti del discorso.

Se volevi evitare e non è la prima volta che lo scrivi di non sparare più sulla croce rossa, potevi evitarti tutto sto ambaradan 

E come sempre o non capisci, o non trovi la maniera per rispondermi, però organizzi sempre il tutto per scrivere qualcosa. 

Tranquilla è molto raro, anche nelle donne, quindi tranquillizzati anche tu. 

Non sei stitica vero? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2013)

Chetati....

Ultimo la tizia mi direbbe ah giuà.
Come quel strafigone stratosferico di Orchidea....

Per esempio a me sentir parlare le umbre....mi fa un sesso incredibile...

http://www.lauravinciguerra.com/index5.php

Che musicista incredibile!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chetati....
> 
> Ultimo la tizia mi direbbe ah giuà.
> Come quel strafigone stratosferico di Orchidea....
> ...



Si conosco l'accento umbro, ho parlato al cell con delle conoscenze di chat. Si è sexy!


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Io*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto vagamente di quello che scrivi o vai per tentativi, sperando che un senso prima o poi lo assuma? Io davvero credo sia molto meglio non cercare di strafare quando già usare la forma base ti risulta difficoltoso. Ma fai come vuoi, ho deciso che non sparerò più sulla croce rossa.
> Il resto non lo commento nemmeno, davvero non vorrei infierire, spero che non ti venga tale prolasso così invalidante  .
> 
> Ah, se non sai che fare, invece di provare a caso, perché ogni tanto non leggi un libro? Quello aiuterebbe e non poco.


Io devo solo capire una cosa:claudio,perchè permetti ad un imbecille del genere di continuare ad insultarti.Questa demente è entrata qui da tre mesi e si permette,insulti, spocchia,commenti astiosi!Son basito di chi continua a giustificare questi comportamenti facendo passare sta scema,per una forumista preparata e colta!Claudio sarebbe il caso di far capire a questa tizia di stare al suo posto.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io devo solo capire una cosa:claudio,perchè permetti ad un imbecille del genere di continuare ad insultarti.Questa demente è entrata qui da tre mesi e si permette,insulti, spocchia,commenti astiosi!Son basito di chi continua a giustificare questi comportamenti facendo passare sta scema,per una forumista preparata e colta!Claudio sarebbe il caso di far capire a questa tizia di stare al suo posto.



No, caro amico, non posso, non è giusto risponderle nella stessa modalità, non fa parte di me, mi forumizzerei diventando tale e quale a lei, volgare, molto volgare visto la presunta forza culturale che non dovrebbe permettere ad AB di scendere così "terra terra". 

Mi diverto oscù, scherzando e dando a lei la possibilità di leggermi per dare a lei stessa, la capacità di vedere la maschera che sta indossando. La persona che ne esce fuori. 

Spesso caro oscuro quello che al momento appare una cosa, nel futuro ritorna ed entra dentro violentemente. Spero in questo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No, caro amico, non posso, non è giusto risponderle nella stessa modalità, non fa parte di me, mi forumizzerei diventando tale e quale a lei, volgare, molto volgare visto la presunta forza culturale che non dovrebbe permettere ad AB di scendere così "terra terra".
> 
> Mi diverto oscù, scherzando e dando a lei la possibilità di leggermi per dare a lei stessa, la capacità di vedere la maschera che sta indossando. La persona che ne esce fuori.
> 
> Spesso caro oscuro quello che al momento appare una cosa, nel futuro ritorna ed entra dentro violentemente. Spero in questo.


Ok,cmq trovo il tutto veramente imbarazzante.Imbarazzante pure chi giustifica questa pusillanime da 4 soldi.Se questa è cultura andiamo bene.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,cmq trovo il tutto veramente imbarazzante.Imbarazzante pure chi giustifica questa pusillanime da 4 soldi.Se questa è cultura andiamo bene.



E' imbarazzante, imbarazzante per me e quel filo logico che sto seguendo in questo periodo, risultando per le persone che capiscono che dietro me non c'è quella persona così " zecca""Pulce" ? ..... Ma che giustamente possono pensare boh! Claudio ma che scopo ha? Che senso ha? a cosa mira? 

La cultura è conoscere oscù l'intelligenza ti aiuta a capirla, e se questo venisse unito ed usato nella giusta maniera, sarebbe stupendo leggere AB. Come è stupendo leggere, JON, Minerva, Sbriciolata, Rabarbaro, Eretteo, L/7 e quell'astruso di lui che dietro ha tanto ma che non usa perchè probabilmente disgustato dalla cultura che ne esce fuori qua con alcuni nick.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come sei brava a fare la doppiogiochista, si nota dal riprendere soltanto parti del discorso.
> 
> Se volevi evitare e non è la prima volta che lo scrivi di non sparare più sulla croce rossa, potevi evitarti tutto sto ambaradan
> 
> ...


ma quale doppiogiochista, ho commentato in parte la tua prima frase e non le altre che ho dichiarato incommentabili. Se scrivi 45 cose, uno è tenuto a commentarle una ad una altrimenti è doppiogiochista? E no, non ho sparato sulla croce rossa 
Però, davvero dovresti rilassarti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, caro amico, non posso, non è giusto risponderle nella stessa modalità, non fa parte di me, mi forumizzerei diventando tale e quale a lei, volgare, molto volgare visto la presunta forza culturale che non dovrebbe permettere ad AB di scendere così "terra terra".
> 
> Mi diverto oscù, scherzando e dando a lei la possibilità di leggermi per dare a lei stessa, la capacità di vedere la maschera che sta indossando. La persona che ne esce fuori.
> 
> Spesso caro oscuro quello che al momento appare una cosa, nel futuro ritorna ed entra dentro violentemente. Spero in questo.


Ma quali maschere, ma di che parli? Comunque non credo proprio di essere volgare, certo al confronto di interventi qui sul forum è ben difficile darmi della volgare, ma ognuno poi la vede come crede. Comunque, sulla "presunta forza culturale" abbiamo già discusso: sei tu che ne parli, io non l'ho mai fatto, e non credo che sapere o no alcune cose c'entri nulla con i toni. Ma anche questo l'ho già detto. Ma, ripeto, perché non ti rilassi? Sembro essere divenuta il tuo argomento di conversazione preferito...


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

@Oscuro:
Imbecille, demente, pusillanime lo dici a tua sorella, quella metaforica. :mrgreen:
Spocchiosa va benissimo, detto da te è lusinghiero. E sullo "stare al proprio posto", ma ci credi davvero a queste baggianate o ci marci? E lo decidi tu quale è il posto giusto di chi? E in base a cosa, all'anzianità dei tuoi insulti? Essù, se non fosse divertente sarebbe tragico. Rilassati anche tu, sembri averne bisogno


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

*cortesemente:*

considerato che il club è un 3D dello scasso (date a SCASSO l'interpretazione che più vi aggrada), non sono permessi insulti e divergenze sulla intelligenza e/o demenza di utenti presenti e non, botta e risposta sono consentite, ma non di più.
Vi chiedo, CORTESEMENTE, come da titolo, di evitare sterili discussioni quali _*io più di te tu meno di me *_etc etc. 

Per tutti, nessuno escluso. 


grazie. 

Il preseidente.




N:B: non necessita risposta. :up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Guarda*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> @Oscuro:
> Imbecille, demente, pusillanime lo dici a tua sorella, quella metaforica. :mrgreen:
> Spocchiosa va benissimo, detto da te è lusinghiero. E sullo "stare al proprio posto", ma ci credi davvero a queste baggianate o ci marci? E lo decidi tu quale è il posto giusto di chi? E in base a cosa, all'anzianità dei tuoi insulti? Essù, se non fosse divertente sarebbe tragico. Rilassati anche tu, sembri averne bisogno


Non li prendere come insulti,io penso che tu sei quello che scrivo!Tranquilla son rilassatissimo,tu sei quello che sei, un emerita cretina,io son stranito con chi non ti ha risposto per le rime dall'inizio,con chi ti ha difeso non guardando la cafona che sei.Perchè io FACCIO IL CAFONE, TU SEI UNA  CAFONA,cerca qualcuno che possa spiegarti questa differenza!Tratti ultimo come fa la maestrina con l'alunno dell'asilo,ma dall'alto di cosa?Sbaglia claudio a non scendere ai tuoi infimi livelli ipocrita da 4 soldi.Rileggi e commenta i tuoi post,il nulla mischiato con il niente,un umorismo plumbeo,di bassa risma,un continuo ammiccare stupidamente ai tuoi"amici" con quote e faccine, questa è cultura?ma vai cagare di cuore tu e chi ti ha difeso.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quale doppiogiochista, ho commentato in parte la tua prima frase e non le altre che ho dichiarato incommentabili. Se scrivi 45 cose, uno è tenuto a commentarle una ad una altrimenti è doppiogiochista? E no, non ho sparato sulla croce rossa
> Però, davvero dovresti rilassarti.



Sono talmente rilassato che manco più ricordo i discorsi, più rilassato di così. :rotfl:

Comunque, magari mi rileggo il tutto, mi armo di acidità e ti rispondo lunedì prossimo. :rotfl: ciao bimbuzza.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma quali maschere, ma di che parli? Comunque non credo proprio di essere volgare, certo al confronto di interventi qui sul forum è ben difficile darmi della volgare, ma ognuno poi la vede come crede. Comunque, sulla "presunta forza culturale" abbiamo già discusso: sei tu che ne parli, io non l'ho mai fatto, e non credo che sapere o no alcune cose c'entri nulla con i toni. Ma anche questo l'ho già detto. Ma, ripeto, perché non ti rilassi? Sembro essere divenuta il tuo argomento di conversazione preferito...



Effettivamente oscuro è rozzo e zozzo.

Effettivamente ci vuole classe a dirmi stupido cretino demente e via dicendo. 

bimbuzza tvb lo sai evè. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente oscuro è rozzo e zozzo.
> 
> Effettivamente ci vuole classe a dirmi stupido cretino demente e via dicendo.
> 
> bimbuzza tvb lo sai evè. :rotfl:


Sta qui da 3 mesi...sono come merita che io sia con lei.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sta qui da 3 mesi...sono come merita che io sia con lei.



Oscù non ti immaginare che il modo di fare che imposto con AB mi piace, alcune volte le maniere come le tue danno più soddisfazioni, come dire se tanto mi da tanto perchè non abbassarmi a certi livelli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono talmente rilassato che manco più ricordo i discorsi, più rilassato di così. :rotfl:


Male. Ammettendo questo, ammetti ancora una volta che non ti sta antipatico quel che dico, ma ti sto antipatica io. Che è esattamente quello di cui (sbagliando) accusi me. Ah, la logica...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Le barzellette di mio figlio*

Non trovo più il 3D, quindi me ne frego se il 3D è di lui, al momento diventa mio, tzè:mrgreen:

Scrivo un racconto breve di mio figlio, a me piaciuto moltissimo, d'altronde sono il padre eh!  Mi fermo qua altrimenti divento troppo paposo.... :mrgreen:


Al via la gara iniziò
E tutta la gente esultava per Francesco.
Al primo tiro Francesco colpì il centro con la sua freccia d'oro.
Ma nessun altro colpì il centro.
Alla fine della gara l'arciere Francesco aveva vinto, e fu così che sposo la principessa Letizia.
E ha vissuto con lei per sempre.

Gli errori sono coperti da copyright e sono esclusivi di mio figlio, L'unico che può prenderne beneficio sono il padre e la madre, con dei grossi e grassi baci.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Male. Ammettendo questo, ammetti ancora una volta che non ti sta antipatico quel che dico, ma ti sto antipatica io. Che è esattamente quello di cui (sbagliando) accusi me. Ah, la logica...


Guarda quando una persona dice o scrive qualcosa la si deve prendere per buono, quindi ora ti scrivo questo, non mi sei antipatica, mi susciti tenerezza, e le volte in cui mi irriti, perchè capita sai, ma è un'irritazione che viene da dei buoni propositi non da altro. Quindi chiarito questo me ne posso anche fregare di quello che pensi.

Che poi non ricordarsi di quali siano stati i discorsi a mi parere è indice di rilassatezza, indice di qualcosa che dentro non rimane e non rimugina, altrimenti avrei ricordato ed avuto acidità interna.  Ed il tutto serbato e da uscire nel momento propizio, cosa che mi sta risultando inversa nel tuo caso. 

Bimbuzza  non prendermi come colui che ti sta addosso ma come colui che ti legge.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

*ragazzi:*

ancora?



claudio, francesco, fu scelto dalla principessa letizia perchè era l'unico che sapeva centrare il buco?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ancora?
> 
> 
> 
> claudio, francesco, fu scelto dalla principessa letizia perchè era l'unico che sapeva centrare il buco?



auahahaahahaahahahahahahahahh hai distrutto la poesia di mio figlio!! se ti piglio!!!!!! minchia ti manciu a muzzicunaaa:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahaahahaahahahahahahahahh hai distrutto la poesia di mio figlio!! se ti piglio!!!!!! minchia ti manciu a muzzicunaaa:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma che distrutto, dai.
spesso i racconti dei bambini sono la *trasposizione (cerca su dizionarioonline.it) *della vita reale: quindi l'arciere saresti tu, la principessa tua moglie: non mi spiego il nesso del racconto con il centrare il buco da parte tua. Devo approfondire.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma che distrutto, dai.
> spesso i racconti dei bambini sono la *trasposizione (cerca su dizionarioonline.it) *della vita reale: quindi l'arciere saresti tu, la principessa tua moglie: non mi spiego il nesso del racconto con il centrare il buco da parte tua. Devo approfondire.



Sai che mi hai fatto sorridere, perchè pensavo a certi disegni di mio figlio, ne fa di tanti tipi e spesso ci sono io la mamma il fratello e tanti tanti colori. 

Wee non facciamo che vuol dire tutto il contrario e che è una maniera di voler trasmettere qualcosa che non ha eh!

Perchè sarebbe una grossa minchiata! io e mogliettina stiamo sempre a sbaciucchiarci.  E non credo che portare regalini, aprire lo sportello aiutarla nelle cose pesanti, accontentarla nei desideri sia preso da un ragazzo in maniera negativa. Anzi. 

Shhhhh sto facendo un monologo non farci caso.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che mi hai fatto sorridere, perchè pensavo a certi disegni di mio figlio, ne fa di tanti tipi e spesso ci sono io la mamma il fratello e tanti tanti colori.
> 
> Wee non facciamo che vuol dire tutto il contrario e che è una maniera di voler trasmettere qualcosa che non ha eh!
> 
> ...


assolutamente no.
mi chiedevo: tu a tuo figlio hai mai parlato del BUCO NERO?


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda quando una persona dice o scrive qualcosa la si deve prendere per buono, quindi ora ti scrivo questo, non mi sei antipatica, mi susciti tenerezza, e le volte in cui mi irriti, perchè capita sai, ma è un'irritazione che viene da dei buoni propositi non da altro. Quindi chiarito questo me ne posso anche fregare di quello che pensi.
> 
> Che poi non ricordarsi di quali siano stati i discorsi a mi parere è indice di rilassatezza, indice di qualcosa che dentro non rimane e non rimugina, altrimenti avrei ricordato ed avuto acidità interna.  Ed il tutto serbato e da uscire nel momento propizio, cosa che mi sta risultando inversa nel tuo caso.
> 
> Bimbuzza  non prendermi come colui che ti sta addosso ma come colui che ti legge.


ah, beh, se lo dici sarà vero :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> mi chiedevo: tu a tuo figlio hai mai parlato del BUCO NERO?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: No no ma mi diverto con il grande, cerco un dialogo con lui scherzando, e a volte serio, e vedo che recepisce bene.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: No no ma mi diverto con il grande, cerco un dialogo con lui scherzando, e a volte serio, e vedo che recepisce bene.


e dell'astronave che entra nel buco nero, ne hai mai parlato?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, beh, se lo dici sarà vero :singleeye:



Mica voglio convincerti.

Il tutto comunque si realizza con certe risposte, sono come la conferma che non si vuole dare ma che si da inconsapevolmente.

Più chiaro devo essere vero? In pratica se tu hai dei dubbi è perchè tu stessa menti, e tutti sono come te, questo ne è uscito come riflessione dalla tua risposta, ma io ignorante, tu laureata. Quindi hai ragione te.

Dottò dottò mi fanno male le palle! che posso fare?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e dell'astronave che entra nel buco nero, ne hai mai parlato?



Mi stai dicendo che devo portarlo a puttane? :mrgreen: Amunì parra chiaru!!


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che devo portarlo a puttane? :mrgreen: Amunì parra chiaru!!


ma che minchia dici!

voglio capire se tuo figlio ha preso a soggetto papà e mamma per il suo racconto. 
e allora: la freccia è il pipino. il buco, è la patata. può darsi che tuo figlio nel racconto ti abbia voluto dire: "papà, se indovini il buco della mamma, tutti vivremo, soprattutto voi due, felici e contenti." 

Non è un concetto difficile da capire, non pensi? Forse mi sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Azzo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mica voglio convincerti.
> 
> Il tutto comunque si realizza con certe risposte, sono come la conferma che non si vuole dare ma che si da inconsapevolmente.
> 
> ...


Laureata?la nozione è una cosa l'intelligenza un'altra,nel caso di di annab non vedo intelligenza applicata alla nozione,ma solo stupidi dispettucci di una povera disadattata.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

mi spiego meglio: una volta, all'età dui 14 anni, per passione all'arte, disegnai, stilizzando,  una bambola sdraiata sul letto. Il giorno dopo mio padre mi regalò una bambola gonfiabile. 


è semplice.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi spiego meglio: una volta, all'età dui 14 anni, per passione all'arte, disegnai, stilizzando,  una bambola sdraiata sul letto. Il giorno dopo mio padre mi regalò una bambola gonfiabile.
> 
> 
> è semplice.


Scherzi, vero?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma che minchia dici!
> 
> voglio capire se tuo figlio ha preso a soggetto papà e mamma per il suo racconto.
> e allora: la freccia è il pipino. il buco, è la patata. può darsi che tuo figlio nel racconto ti abbia voluto dire: "papà, se indovini il buco della mamma, tutti vivremo, soprattutto voi due, felici e contenti."
> ...


Sai cosa m'incuriosisce? che ti rispondo pure, ok stiamo al gioco.

Ho due figli, quello del racconto deve fare otto anni ed ha preso spunto da un libro che ha letto. Legge molto, oserei dire anche troppo ( per le mie tasche) un libro lo divora in uno o due giorni, e legge e rilegge quelli che aveva già letto. 

Ho concordato con lui che possiamo comprare un libro ogni 15gg, Il prezzo del libro varia dai 10 ai 23 euro, e sabato parlando con mia sorella siamo giunti alla conclusione che forse è meglio utilizzare internet e vedere se si trovano libri nuovi scontati.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzi, vero?


cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Laureata?la nozione è una cosa l'intelligenza un'altra,nel caso di di annab non vedo intelligenza applicata alla nozione,ma solo stupidi dispettucci di una povera disadattata.



No no oscù, ritengo senza ombra di dubbio che chi preparato culturalmente non possa cadere in basso così platelamente. E' sbagliato lo so, ma è una cosa che ho dentro io e non riesco nemmeno a smussarla.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> cosa te lo fa pensare?


Era una speranza.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzi, vero?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una speranza.



Brunetta, lui è siculo, ha dei modi che non tutti capiscono, lo stesso succede a me, vero o non vero quello che lui ha scritto, fa parte di un qualcosa che va oltre quello che è giusto sbagliato esatto etc etc.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

*per oscuro ultimo e anna blume ( in ordine paralfabetico)*

tutti-contro-tutti


questo è per voi.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una speranza.


io non ci vidi allora ne tantomeno oggi, nulla di male. Anzi. La usavo nei momenti in cui avevo le mani sporche emi scocciava a lavarle.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io non ci vidi allora ne tantomeno oggi, nulla di male. Anzi. La usavo nei momenti in cui avevo le mani sporche emi scocciava a lavarle.



Madò io muoio!!:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mica voglio convincerti.
> 
> Il tutto comunque si realizza con certe risposte, sono come la conferma che non si vuole dare ma che si da inconsapevolmente.
> 
> ...


ma vedi che ne parli, e in questo modo, sempre solo tu? Te la canti, ci credi, e ti rapporti con questa cosa, ma da solo, però. Poi, se proprio di questo vuoi parlare (e male) la laurea è stata solo l'inizio e nel mio percorso accademico è stata la cosa più banale.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma vedi che ne parli, e in questo modo, sempre solo tu? Te la canti, ci credi, e ti rapporti con questa cosa, ma da solo, però. Poi, se proprio di questo vuoi parlare (e male) la laurea è stata solo l'inizio e nel mio percorso accademico è stata la cosa più banale.



lui ha aperto un 3D solo per noi:mrgreen:, spera nel nostro buon senso di non continuare inutili discorsi che nel tempo stanno annoiando tutti.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lui ha aperto un 3D solo per noi:mrgreen:, spera nel nostro buon senso di non continuare inutili discorsi che nel tempo stanno annoiando tutti.


quando ti ci metti, sei un signore, e non solo.

grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quando ti ci metti, sei un signore, e non solo.
> 
> grazie.



Prego.

Buona serata a tutta la compagnia.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prego.
> 
> Buona serata a tutta la compagnia.


vai via? 


anch'io, ma non perchè sei andato via tu. Sappilo. 



che poi qua dicono che noi, io e te, sai com'è in un forum del genere, si dice una parola e tutti ci costruiscono sopra.

(l'antifona è da capire.)


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Ajahahaa*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma vedi che ne parli, e in questo modo, sempre solo tu? Te la canti, ci credi, e ti rapporti con questa cosa, ma da solo, però. Poi, se proprio di questo vuoi parlare (e male) la laurea è stata solo l'inizio e nel mio percorso accademico è stata la cosa più banale.


:rotfl:Questa è stupenda, adesso mi è ancora più chiaro perchè l'italia va di merda,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

*carissimi,*

ragazzi, amici, cari compagni di brevi momenti spensierati. 
purtroppo per un bel po ti tempo non ci sentiremo più, il difficile momento è arrivato, ho ricevuto pochi istanti fa la conferma e la data prestabilita.
 Non ho mai voluto farlo presente, sino ad oggi, vuoi per un motivo, vuoi per un altro.
 Ho scherzato con voi cercando di instaurare un rapporto sincero, di stima, simpatia, a volte aspro con qualche utente, ma tutto fa parte del gioco.
Purtroppo dovrò allontanarmi per subire un delicato intervento chirurgico, rischioso, ma non posso sottrarmi a questo impegno, vivere in tale situazione, con questo problema, credetemi, rende tutto molto difficile. 
I medici sono ottimisti ma nello stesso tempo dicono che non sarà facile togliermi la figa dalla testa. 

a presto.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ragazzi, amici, cari compagni di brevi momenti spensierati.
> purtroppo per un bel po ti tempo non ci sentiremo più, il difficile momento è arrivato, ho ricevuto pochi istanti fa la conferma e la data prestabilita.
> Non ho mai voluto farlo presente, sino ad oggi, vuoi per un motivo, vuoi per un altro.
> Ho scherzato con voi cercando di instaurare un rapporto sincero, di stima, simpatia, a volte aspro con qualche utente, ma tutto fa parte del gioco.
> ...


Sei serio vero?


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei serio vero?


potrei mai scherzare su una cosa del genere?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> potrei mai scherzare su una cosa del genere?


No, non credo. Magari ci speravo anche se sarebbe stato uno scherzo non apprezzabile.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ragazzi, amici, cari compagni di brevi momenti spensierati.
> purtroppo per un bel po ti tempo non ci sentiremo più, il difficile momento è arrivato, ho ricevuto pochi istanti fa la conferma e la data prestabilita.
> Non ho mai voluto farlo presente, sino ad oggi, vuoi per un motivo, vuoi per un altro.
> Ho scherzato con voi cercando di instaurare un rapporto sincero, di stima, simpatia, a volte aspro con qualche utente, ma tutto fa parte del gioco.
> ...


Lui ti sono vicino,però credo che tu ti sia affidato ad una struttura ospedaliera che non vale un cazzo.Il problema non è toglierti la figa dalla testa,ma quei bei cazzoni neri dal culo....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*AHahah*



oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ti sono vicino,però credo che tu ti sia affidato ad una struttura ospedaliera che non vale un cazzo.Il problema non è toglierti la figa dalla testa,ma quei bei cazzoni neri dal culo....!


Che risposta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che risposta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei un bastardo, dentro. 

perchè non ti dai un bel verde, per premiarti?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Dai*



lui ha detto:


> sei un bastardo, dentro.
> 
> perchè non ti dai un bel verde, per premiarti?


Ammettilo che è un colpo di genio ...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ragazzi, amici, cari compagni di brevi momenti spensierati.
> purtroppo per un bel po ti tempo non ci sentiremo più, il difficile momento è arrivato, ho ricevuto pochi istanti fa la conferma e la data prestabilita.
> Non ho mai voluto farlo presente, sino ad oggi, vuoi per un motivo, vuoi per un altro.
> Ho scherzato con voi cercando di instaurare un rapporto sincero, di stima, simpatia, a volte aspro con qualche utente, ma tutto fa parte del gioco.
> ...



fottiti di cuore...per un momento mi si è gelato il sangue e ho pensato fossi serio...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> fottiti di cuore...per un momento mi si è gelato il sangue e ho pensato fossi serio...


Ma hai visto la mia risposta cazzo?


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai visto la mia risposta cazzo?




si, ma non posso approvarti... devo darla un po' in giro...la devo smettere di essere una fedele :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si, ma non posso approvarti... devo darla un po' in giro...la devo smettere di essere una fedele :rotfl:


Secondo me quando sei dai 3.5 cm in giù sei fedele a prescindere...!A te piacciono solo così,quindi....!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me quando sei dai 3.5 cm in giù sei fedele a prescindere...!A te piacciono solo così,quindi....!



sappi che ti stai dando la zappa sui piedi da solo....sappilo.... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sappi che ti stai dando la zappa sui piedi da solo....sappilo.... :rotfl:


Io sono per la verità sempre,e tu non dovresti vergognare a scrivere la verità.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono per la verità sempre,e tu non dovresti vergognare a scrivere la verità.



qulcuno gli spega perchè si sta dando la zappa sui piedi da solo per favore:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> fottiti di cuore...per un momento mi si è gelato il sangue e ho pensato fossi serio...


pensi che abbia esagerato?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> qulcuno gli spega perchè si sta dando la zappa sui piedi da solo per favore:rotfl:


Dai simy ammettilo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> qulcuno gli spega perchè si sta dando la zappa sui piedi da solo per favore:rotfl:


tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito. 




3,5.  ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qualcuno ha capito evidentemente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> pensi che abbia esagerato?


Si, coin quei bei piselloni neri,con grosse venature e striature laterali si....Hai esagerato.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> qualcuno ha capito evidentemente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti sotto questo aspetto siamo incompatibili e tanto...!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai visto la mia risposta cazzo?


non mi sembrava tanto innovativa rispetto la media (bassa) che hai di solito... 
:mrgreen:


oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti sotto questo aspetto siamo incompatibili e tanto...!:rotfl:


ed ecco perchè sei sempre sul cesso a giocare con le mani.. :mrgreen:

poi mi mandi i 50€ promessi per salvarti dalla figuraccia. pisellino!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhi verdi*

Mi spiace tu non recepisci la creatività delle mie risposte.la mia è poesia,forse percepire le sue sfumature non è da tutti...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace tu non recepisci la creatività delle mie risposte.la mia è poesia,forse percepire le sue sfumature non è da tutti...


ma guarda che scoreggio anche io eh??!! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non mi sembrava tanto innovativa rispetto la media (bassa) che hai di solito...
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


Simy pensaci tu :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma guarda che scoreggio anche io eh??!! :mrgreen:


La mia creatività sarà capita quando non scriverò più in questa valle di lacrime,triste e plumbea.Sai come vi divertirete con il conte e annab,sai quante cazzo di risate.Un giorno capirete...e sarà un giorno triste.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia creatività sarà capita quando non scriverò più in questa valle di lacrime,triste e plumbea.Sai come vi divertirete con il conte e annab,sai quante cazzo di risate.Un giorno capirete...e sarà un giorno triste.


A me AB piace molto :dunno:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdii*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Simy pensaci tu :mrgreen:


Se finisco su quella tazza è proprio per il motivo inverso,il peso psicologico di quei 25 cm da moscio è molto pesante,ma tu che cazzo ne puoi sapere?


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se finisco su quella tazza è proprio per il motivo inverso,il peso psicologico di quei 25 cm da moscio è molto pesante,ma tu che cazzo ne puoi sapere?


ma non ti eri sottoposto ad un intervento chirurgico? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A me AB piace molto :dunno:


Anche a me Pacciani era simaptico...!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma non ti eri sottoposto ad un intervento chirurgico? :mrgreen:


Si,sono in attesa,l'ospedale aspetta i risultati della tac....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se finisco su quella tazza è proprio per il motivo inverso,il peso psicologico di quei 25 cm da moscio è molto pesante,ma tu che cazzo ne puoi sapere?


Fai scorta di viagra. Aiuta. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,sono in attesa,l'ospedale aspetta i risultati della tac....


quindi non sei ancora stato operato
ero convinto che le dimensioni fossero quelle post intervento :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Beati*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fai scorta di viagra. Aiuta. :mrgreen:


Beati voi che scherzate sui drammi della gente,vorrei vedere voi con un cazzo come il mio....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quindi non sei ancora stato operato
> ero convinto che le dimensioni fossero quelle post intervento :mrgreen:


Purtroppo son ancora su quella tazza....!


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beati voi che scherzate sui drammi della gente,vorrei vedere voi con un cazzo come il mio....!


immagino
fai fatica a farlo alzare vero? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*no*



gas ha detto:


> immagino
> fai fatica a farlo alzare vero? :mrgreen:


No,il problema e girarmi,guidare,fare una fila alle poste,avere un rapporto normale con una donna,ogni tanto chiudo gli occhi e penso di avere una vita normale come le vostre,un cazzo piccolo o normale come il vostro,in quel momento l'invidia pervade la mia mente...!Ho sempre pensato che è meglio fingersi acrobati che sentirsi dei nani,a questoi punto,invidio la normalità...!Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> immagino
> fai fatica a farlo alzare vero? :mrgreen:


Almeno ci riuscisse a fatica. proprio non si muove. E' morto..... pelle e materia inutile.

Difatti l'intervento è per una amputazione secca e cambio di sesso. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,il problema e girarmi,guidare,fare una fila alle poste,avere un rapporto normale con una donna,ogni tanto chiudo gli occhi e penso di avere una vita normale come le vostre,un cazzo piccolo o normale come il vostro,in quel momento l'invidia pervade la mia mente...!Ho sempre pensato che è meglio fingersi acrobati che sentirsi dei nani,a questoi punto,invidio la normalità...!Scusate lo sfogo.


il tuo problema della guida è legato al fatto che non riesci a girare il volante o a quello che non riesci a togliere il blocco dal pedale del freno? 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Almeno ci riuscisse a fatica. proprio non si muove. E' morto..... pelle e materia inutile.
> 
> Difatti l'intervento è per una amputazione secca e cambio di sesso. :mrgreen:


Magari...purtroppo ho pensato anche a quello,ma preferisco tornare ad un vita normale e squallida come la vostra...!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> il tuo problema della guida è legato al fatto che non riesci a girare il volante o a quello che non riesci a togliere il blocco dal pedale del freno?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Non riesco proprio a sedermi,dovrei staccare il volante,posso guidare per storto ogni volta?


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a sedermi,dovrei staccare il volante,posso guidare per storto ogni volta?


quindi non hai problemi quando si appannano i vetri della macchina


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A me AB piace molto :dunno:



:kiss:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari...purtroppo ho pensato anche a quello,ma preferisco tornare ad un vita normale e squallida come la vostra...!


in effetti fare sesso è squallido. 

Lascia stare! tienilo così. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :kiss:


non dovresti baciare tu me??? 
che cazzo di acconciatura mi hanno fatto??? :unhappy:


Scherzi a parte ho scritto solo quello che penso.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quindi non hai problemi quando si appannano i vetri della macchina


Faccio fatica a parlare con voi dei miei problemi,vorrei tanto disquisire con chi sa  di cosa parlo...!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti fare sesso è squallido.
> 
> Lascia stare! tienilo così.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Si nel mio caso non è appagante,finiscono nel migliore dei casi in ospedale...!


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a parlare con voi dei miei problemi,vorrei tanto disquisire con chi sa di cosa parlo...!


devi avere pazienza, c'è tanta invidia a questo mondo


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhieverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non dovresti baciare tu me???
> che cazzo di acconciatura mi hanno fatto??? :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte ho scritto solo quello che penso.


Mi sei pure simpatico...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non dovresti baciare tu me???
> che cazzo di acconciatura mi hanno fatto??? :unhappy:
> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte ho scritto solo quello che penso.


mai "non sta' a guardà 'l capello" fu più vera :mrgreen:

scherzi a parte, grazie e ricambio


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> devi avere pazienza, c'è tanta invidia a questo mondo


Tu sei una brava persona e ti approcci con onsestà intellettuale,ma occhiverdi ti sembra onesto?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Bè*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mai "non sta' a guardà 'l capello" fu più vera :mrgreen:
> 
> scherzi a parte, grazie e ricambio


Bè, se a voi viene da ridere per una cosa del genere,allora quello sbagliato sono io.:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si nel mio caso non è appagante,finiscono nel migliore dei casi in ospedale...!


e ci credo a furia di sbatterlo contro il muro per cercare di indurirlo un po'..... ma dovrebbe diventare viola per strusciamento e non per i lividi. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei una brava persona e ti approcci con onsestà intellettuale,ma occhiverdi ti sembra onesto?


come potrei parlare male di un mio medesimo


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e ci credo a furia di sbatterlo contro il muro per cercare di indurirlo un po'..... ma dovrebbe diventare viola per strusciamento e non per i lividi. :mrgreen:


Ci ho provato...è venuto giù il muro!:rotfl:Cmq ti lascio a quella simpaticona della tua amica,adesso inziano le risate.:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci ho provato...è venuto giù il muro!:rotfl:Cmq ti lascio a quella simpaticona della tua amica,adesso inziano le risate.:rotfl:


te l'ho detto che le pareti in carta di riso non sono il massimo. Non ci vuoi proprio sentire! 


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> come potrei parlare male di un mio medesimo


Ci mancherebbe a me occhiverdi è ancora simpatico...però non capisce il mio dramma,e forse io non capisco il suo...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> te l'ho detto che le pareti in carta di riso non sono il massimo. Non ci vuoi proprio sentire!
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


Magari,ho dovuto pure pagare i danni...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Oscù...dopo con calma ti spiego quello che intendeva occhiverdi..
ora devo finire una partita a ruzzle contro er mannaja:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei pure simpatico...


meglio di "dietro" ... 
:rotfl:



oscuro ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe a me occhiverdi è ancora simpatico...però non capisce il mio dramma,e forse io non capisco il suo...:rotfl:


In effetti non lo capisco. A me tira :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Mhh*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mai "non sta' a guardà 'l capello" fu più vera :mrgreen:
> 
> scherzi a parte, grazie e ricambio


Mizzica che simpatia,che allegria,che genialità,d'altronde è risaputo che la simpatia non è cosa da tutti,mentre la sciatteria mentale è solo di alcuni.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> meglio di "dietro" ...
> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Si a te tira il culo però....non è la stessa cosa.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Oscù...dopo con calma ti spiego quello che intendeva occhiverdi..
> ora devo finire una partita a ruzzle contro er mannaja:mrgreen:


Grazie,però occhiverdi mi sta calando un pò...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,però occhiverdi mi sta calando un pò...!:rotfl:



ti saluto il mannaja?

e me occhiverdi piace tanto :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ti saluto il mannaja?
> 
> e me occhiverdi piace tanto :mrgreen:


Occhiverdi è molto simpatico anche a me ad essere sinceri.:up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ti saluto il mannaja?
> 
> e me occhiverdi piace tanto :mrgreen:


Salutami 3.5----!:sonar:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Salutami 3.5----!:sonar:


allora mi sa che non sono stata spiegata... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> allora mi sa che non sono stata spiegata... :rotfl:


Non fare la timida.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non fare la timida.


guarda io sono tutto tranne che timida:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> guarda io sono tutto tranne che timida:rotfl:


A me sembri timida e brava.:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembri timida e brava.:up:


per il brava ci può stare...ma timida proprio no... c'ho 'na faccia da culo che nemmeno ti immagini :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> per il brava ci può stare...ma timida proprio no... c'ho 'na faccia da culo che nemmeno ti immagini :mrgreen:


No,quella posso immaginarla....!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,quella posso immaginarla....!



e allora lo vedi che ho ragione io :mrgreen:?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e me occhiverdi piace tanto :mrgreen:


mi vuoi far arrossire???


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> e allora lo vedi che ho ragione io :mrgreen:?


Sei una timida con la faccia da culo...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi vuoi far arrossire???



:kiss:
ma no...però è la verità


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei una timida con la faccia da culo...:rotfl:



vabbè... contento? :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:
> ma no...però è la verità



SHY


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:
> ma no...però è la verità


Finisco sempre sulla tazza come mai?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Finisco sempre sulla tazza come mai?


Colite?


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Finisco sempre sulla tazza come mai?


devi mangiare più verdure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhieverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Colite?


Non credo....:rotfl:sbaglio qualcosa....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo....:rotfl:sbaglio qualcosa....!


anche secondo me.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche secondo me.


ma non dovevi andare in riunione tu?:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non dovevi andare in riunione tu?:mrgreen:


sto aspettando che mi chiamino...


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sto aspettando che mi chiamino...



ahhhh


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sto aspettando che mi chiamino...


e quando ti chiamano?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e quando ti chiamano?


in toeria avrebbemmo dovuto iniziare più di un ora fa. Ho avvisato che io alle 16.30 esco. punto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma guarda che scoreggio anche io eh??!! :mrgreen:


ci credo..con tutti quei fagioli, ops:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci credo..con tutti quei fagioli, ops:unhappy:


fagioli, lenticchie, soja, ceci, piselli, fave. 

Ci sono alcuni metodi di ammollo e di cottura che riducono il meteorismo causato dai carboidrati non digeribili che contengono i legumi. Aggiungere Sedano, Cipolla e Carote e schiacciare o frullare i legumi riduce al minimo il meteorismo. 

:mrgreen:

a tutto c'è rimedio.


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fagioli, lenticchie, soja, ceci, piselli, fave.
> 
> Ci sono alcuni metodi di ammollo e di cottura che riducono il meteorismo causato dai carboidrati non digeribili che contengono i legumi. Aggiungere Sedano, Cipolla e Carote e schiacciare o frullare i legumi riduce al minimo il meteorismo.
> 
> ...


sai perchè si dice meteorismo? 

ti spiego; avere una o più meteore nello stomaco che si muovano più o meno libere,  prima o poi avviene lo scontro e per evitare esplosioni interne, il corpo elimina i gas diminuendo i rischi. è come se una meteora si scontrasse con un pianeta: immagina, PUOI.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sai perchè si dice meteorismo?
> 
> ti spiego; avere una o più meteore nello stomaco che si muovano più o meno libere, prima o poi avviene lo scontro e per evitare esplosioni interne, il corpo elimina i gas diminuendo i rischi. è come se una meteora si scontrasse con un pianeta: immagina, PUOI.


Figo! E pensare che tutto questo genera quella grande soddisfazione chiamata scoreggia :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

mi piacerebbe che anche qui al club, come in tutti i club che si rispettano, si parlasse di tanto in tanto di argomenti seri, non delle solite bbiipp. Mi piacerebbe che, non so qualche utente colto, sfogggiassse il proprio sapere ed erudisse( mariiiiia quanti termini difficili) noi tt con le sue argomentazioni. Ma penso sia un sogno tutto ciò. Mi piacerebbe, con questo, soddisfare le richieste di alcuni utenti che hanno visto in questo 3D, parte del peggio che abbiano potuto leggere nel corso della loro permanenza su trdixnet. 


ecco per esempio, sarebbe cosa gradita che qualcuno dei dott. presenti approfondisse il concetto;

*Può una cellula matura tornare bambina? E può un organismo adulto ritornare embrione? I due esperimenti sembrano capovolgere le regole della logica oltre che della biologia. 

*


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Figo! E pensare che tutto questo genera quella grande soddisfazione chiamata scoreggia :mrgreen:


tu non lo sapevi, per questo sei qua al club. *Non stupirti di ciò che sei.* (cit)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu non lo sapevi, per questo sei qua al club. *Non stupirti di ciò che sei.* (cit)


:up:

terra terra :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *lui* 
sai perchè si dice meteorismo? 

ti spiego; avere una o più meteore nello stomaco che si muovano più o meno libere, prima o poi avviene lo scontro e per evitare esplosioni interne, il corpo elimina i gas diminuendo i rischi. è come se una meteora si scontrasse con un pianeta: immagina, PUOI.



Figo! E pensare che tutto questo genera quella grande soddisfazione chiamata scoreggia :mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *lui*
> sai perchè si dice meteorismo?
> 
> ti spiego; avere una o più meteore nello stomaco che si muovano più o meno libere, prima o poi avviene lo scontro e per evitare esplosioni interne, il corpo elimina i gas diminuendo i rischi. è come se una meteora si scontrasse con un pianeta: immagina, PUOI.
> ...


pensa che negli statiunitidamerica ci fanno anche le gare.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe che anche qui al club, come in tutti i club che si rispettano, si parlasse di tanto in tanto di argomenti seri, non delle solite bbiipp. Mi piacerebbe che, non so qualche utente colto, sfogggiassse il proprio sapere ed erudisse( mariiiiia quanti termini difficili) noi tt con le sue argomentazioni. Ma penso sia un sogno tutto ciò. Mi piacerebbe, con questo, soddisfare le richieste di alcuni utenti che hanno visto in questo 3D, parte del peggio che abbiano potuto leggere nel corso della loro permanenza su trdixnet.
> 
> 
> ecco per esempio, sarebbe cosa gradita che qualcuno dei dott. presenti approfondisse il concetto;
> ...


Certo! succede spesso, tutte le volte che nasce un bambino.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> pensa che negli statiunitidamerica ci fanno anche le gare.



Pensa che negli statessssss:mrgreen: avevano fatto un profumo con le feci umani. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo! succede spesso, tutte le volte che nasce un bambino.


se riesci a spiegarmi e teorizzare quello che hai scritto, ti *candido* per il premio nobel per la *scienzia.





p.s. ho evidenziato per chi non capisce che ...........................*


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> se riesci a spiegarmi e teorizzare quello che hai scritto, ti *candido* per il premio nobel per la *scienzia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mia è stata una risposta filosofica :mrgreen::mrgreen: ( scritto da me e su terra terra però c'è sta c'è staa!) 

In pratica tutto si rinnova e ritorna attraverso noi, noi che diamo i geni, le cellule i cromosomi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è stata una risposta filosofica :mrgreen::mrgreen: ( scritto da me e su terra terra però c'è sta c'è staa!)
> 
> In pratica tutto si rinnova e ritorna attraverso noi, *noi che diamo i geni, le cellule i cromosomi*.


me ne fa un paio di etti? tagliati sottili. grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> me ne fa un paio di etti? tagliati sottili. grazie.


STRNZ smettetela che mi sentivo importante, io. 

Ma mai una volta che vi state muti e mi fate credere che ho detto una cosa intelligente! mai eh! :mrgreen:

Comunque ci sono gli sconti, e per i simpaticoni tutto è aggratisse.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> STRNZ smettetela che mi sentivo importante, io.
> 
> Ma mai una volta che vi state muti e mi fate credere che ho detto una cosa intelligente! mai eh! :mrgreen:
> 
> Comunque ci sono gli sconti, e per i simpaticoni tutto è aggratisse.


minchia!!! 

Mi dia le chiavi del negozio e tanti auguri! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

con voi è impossibile affrontare un discorso serio. ciao ciao.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> con voi è impossibile affrontare un discorso serio. ciao ciao.


ed io che pensavo fossi ironico 

Ma non era il Club dei terra terra?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo fossi ironico
> 
> Ma non era il Club dei terra terra?? :mrgreen:



dai che sono quasi le 16.30:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dai che sono quasi le 16.30:mrgreen:


in effetti. Spengo il pc e mi incammino sul viale di casa. 

Stasera si esce con .... 

:up:

Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia!!!
> 
> Mi dia le chiavi del negozio e tanti auguri! :mrgreen:



T'attacchi!! posso dare gratisse ma le chiavi no. buona pasqua eh!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> con voi è impossibile affrontare un discorso serio. ciao ciao.



Cu parrò m'arricriò...


Ciao ciao 

Tanto ormai sto ciao ciao è solo una maniera per continuare a scassare.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo fossi ironico
> 
> Ma non era il Club dei terra terra?? :mrgreen:


si, ma tu vuoi sempre rimanere ultimo? Non vedi che qui, chi te le dà e chi te le promette? non vorresti essere un gradino più sopra di. Non ti piacerebbe correggere Minerva per una cosa sbagliata o controbbatterre ad una minchiata stratosferica scritta da AnnaBlume. 
(adesso si incazza e manda pm a più non posso e io dovrò giustificare che era solo ad esempio) 

non ti piacerebbe leggere tra le righe? capire il perchè un 3,5 spinga un "uomo" a sentirsi invincibile?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti. Spengo il pc e mi incammino sul viale di casa.
> 
> Stasera si esce con ....
> 
> ...



Esco pure, spero che anche oggi abbiate appreso dalle mie lezioni di vita. :mrgreen::up::carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti. Spengo il pc e mi incammino sul viale di casa.
> 
> Stasera si esce con ....
> 
> ...


buona serata

:kiss:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si, ma tu vuoi sempre rimanere ultimo? Non vedi che qui, chi te le dà e chi te le promette? non vorresti essere un gradino più sopra di. Non ti piacerebbe correggere Minerva per una cosa sbagliata o controbbatterre ad una minchiata stratosferica scritta da AnnaBlume.
> (adesso si incazza e manda pm a più non posso e io dovrò giustificare che era solo ad esempio)
> 
> non ti piacerebbe leggere tra le righe? capire il perchè un 3,5 spinga un "uomo" a sentirsi invincibile?


le minchiate stratosferiche sono perfette per i casi di meteorismo meteorico :mrgreen:

PS: io non mando PM, al limite rispondo, dovresti saperlo bene


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esco pure, spero che anche oggi abbiate appreso dalle mie lezioni di vita. :mrgreen::up::carneval:



Minchia Clàààààààààà te lo hanno pure approvatooo!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

buongiorno ragassuoli ....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buongiorno ragassuoli ....



Ngiorno! oggi dici che succederà qualcosa di nuovo o..?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno! oggi dici che succederà qualcosa di nuovo o..?


na giornata di M.... ecco cosa succederà! Riunioni e valutazione con i 2 capi. Quello itaGliano e quello "Tetesco". 

Intanto mi godo la quiete prima della tempesta.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le minchiate stratosferiche sono perfette per i casi di meteorismo meteorico :mrgreen:
> 
> PS: io non mando PM, al limite rispondo, dovresti saperlo bene


c'è un problema: ti stai ammorbidendo, inizi a piacermi.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> na giornata di M.... ecco cosa succederà! Riunioni e valutazione con i 2 capi. Quello itaGliano e quello "Tetesco".
> 
> Intanto mi godo la quiete prima della tempesta.



Che vita dura la mia; non so che ordinarmi per la colazione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> c'è un problema: ti stai ammorbidendo, inizi a piacermi.


quando si dice il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quando si dice il buongiorno si vede dal mattino



Nel mio caso, solo dalla colazione.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quando si dice il buongiorno si vede dal mattino



la faccina mi sa tanto di. Punto.

non pensi che gli insulti che ci siamo scambiati abbiano in qualche modo chiarito il nostro modo di vedere le cose e di farci conoscere, forse lontanamente apprezzare, un po di più.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> la faccina mi sa tanto di. Punto.
> 
> non pensi che gli insulti che ci siamo scambiati abbiano in qualche modo chiarito il nostro modo di vedere le cose e di farci conoscere, forse lontanamente apprezzare, un po di più.


a me pare che sia tu ad apprezzare o non apprezzare, lontanamente o no, io mi limito a discutere le idee e le parole espresse negli interventi


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> c'è un problema: ti stai ammorbidendo, inizi a piacermi.



forse non ero abbastanza sveglio. 






p.s. starai pensando: "che stronzo".


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> forse non ero abbastanza sveglio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma no. Sto pensando che ho bisogno di altro caffè, litri, nessun'altra paturnia.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no. Sto pensando che ho bisogno di altro caffè, litri, nessun'altra paturnia.


   l'avevi dimenticata e, mi sono permesso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> l'avevi dimenticata e, mi sono permesso.


di fare?


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> di fare?


di mettere la faccina rolleyes. l'ho messa io al tuo posto.

hai ragione, prendi dell'altro caffè.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> di mettere la faccina rolleyes. l'ho messa io al tuo posto.
> 
> hai ragione, prendi dell'altro caffè.


ah, la faccina. ma io ne ho tante 

  bono il caffè, bono. Tanto. bono.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, la faccina. ma io ne ho tante
> 
> View attachment 6552 View attachment 6553 bono il caffè, bono. Tanto. bono.


Ammericano??


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ammericano??



yeaaahh


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> yeaaahh


:unhappy:broda calda:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :unhappy:broda calda:unhappy:



.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


:smile:grazie, quello è caffè:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :unhappy:broda calda:unhappy:


noncapitegnentegnentegnentevoi :incazzato:

io me lo faccio pure spedire da oltreoceano...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> noncapitegnentegnentegnentevoi :incazzato:
> 
> io me lo faccio pure spedire da oltreoceano...



Speriamo che nel tempo del viaggio, almeno si restringa un po!:risata:

Vado a al bar, bye bye.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Speriamo che nel tempo del viaggio, almeno si restringa un po!:risata:
> 
> Vado a al bar, bye bye.


ma secondo me non sapete quel che dite. Se lo si restringesse, sarebbe insopportabilmente amaro, ben più dell'espresso...mica è caffè "nostro" diluito. E' una miscela diversa (più amara, più combusta/tostata, più forte) e diverso è il procedimento!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma secondo me non sapete quel che dite. Se lo si restringesse, sarebbe insopportabilmente amaro, ben più dell'espresso...mica è caffè "nostro" diluito. E' una miscela diversa (più amara, più combusta/tostata, più forte) e diverso è il procedimento!


sì. broda calda


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma secondo me non sapete quel che dite. Se lo si restringesse, sarebbe insopportabilmente amaro, ben più dell'espresso...mica è caffè "nostro" diluito. E' una miscela diversa (più amara, più combusta/tostata, più forte) e diverso è il procedimento!


mi disturba, quasi, darti ragione.
 il caffè d'oltre oceano è buonissimo. Purtroppo da noi non si trova, cioè qui da me non esiste proprio, mi piacerebbe a colazione bere quello anzichè quello della moka. Inoltre si sposa benissimo con la colazione fatta di uova frutta pane tostato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. broda calda



se. Io vado a rimboccare la tazza, và


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma secondo me non sapete quel che dite. Se lo si restringesse, sarebbe insopportabilmente amaro, ben più dell'espresso...mica è caffè "nostro" diluito. E' una miscela diversa (più amara, più combusta/tostata, più forte) e diverso è il procedimento!


Ma tu lo prendi zuccherato?


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi disturba, quasi, darti ragione.
> il caffè d'oltre oceano è buonissimo. Purtroppo da noi non si trova, cioè qui da me non esiste proprio, mi piacerebbe a colazione bere quello anzichè quello della moka. Inoltre si sposa benissimo con la colazione fatta di uova frutta pane tostato.


infatti io quando vado faccio scorta e per il resto me lo spediscono o portano. Colazione a pane tostato (cereali e grani) e marmellata e frutta, uno sballo (è la mia). Le uova mi piacerebbero, ma il colesterolo non perdonerebbe l'uso quotidiano


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> yeaaahh



ci avrei scommesso


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Buon giorno*



lui ha detto:


> mi disturba, quasi, darti ragione.
> il caffè d'oltre oceano è buonissimo. Purtroppo da noi non si trova, cioè qui da me non esiste proprio, mi piacerebbe a colazione bere quello anzichè quello della moka. Inoltre si sposa benissimo con la colazione fatta di uova frutta pane tostato.


Buon giorno ai miei fratelli siciliani,anche se la giornata è un pò di merda.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma secondo me non sapete quel che dite. Se lo si restringesse, sarebbe insopportabilmente amaro, ben più dell'espresso...mica è caffè "nostro" diluito. E' una miscela diversa (più amara, più combusta/tostata, più forte) e diverso è il procedimento!


è buonissima la colazione americana.... tazzona di caffè americano e pancakes con lo sciroppo d'acero ( quello vero! )


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> infatti io quando vado faccio scorta e per il resto me lo spediscono o portano. Colazione a pane tostato (cereali e grani) e marmellata e frutta, uno sballo (è la mia). Le uova mi piacerebbero, ma il colesterolo non perdonerebbe l'uso quotidiano


ma, ti dirò, il colesterolo che qualche anno fà ho avuto a 399 e non ti dico il fattore di rischio, non è prerogativa delle uova.

io m'alleno con i pesi e seguo un'alimentazione molto proteica e ricca di "grassi", e la mattina faccio colazione con 4 albumi ed un uovo intero. Il colosterolo è dovuto al tuorlo, non all'albume che è fonte di sole proteine di alto V.B. Inoltre nel tuorlo sono presenti sostanze che fanno bene all'UOMO . Assumendo, inoltre, frutta secca ed omega 3/6 combatti benissimo l'eventuale colesterolo.

ma tu il caffè te lo fai solo spedire oppure lo trovi anche da qualche parte in italia? e che marca consumi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ma, ti dirò, il colesterolo che qualche anno fà ho avuto a 399 e non ti dico il fattore di rischio, non è prerogativa delle uova.
> 
> io m'alleno con i pesi e seguo un'alimentazione molto proteica e ricca di "grassi", e la mattina faccio colazione con 4 albumi ed un uovo intero. Il colosterolo è dovuto al tuorlo, non all'albume che è fonte di sole proteine di alto V.B. Inoltre nel tuorlo sono presenti sostanze che fanno bene all'UOMO . Assumendo, inoltre, frutta secca ed omega 3/6 combatti benissimo l'eventuale colesterolo.
> 
> ma tu il caffè te lo fai solo spedire oppure lo trovi anche da qualche parte in italia? e che marca consumi?


Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è buonissima la colazione americana.... tazzona di caffè americano e pancakes con lo *sciroppo d'acero ( quello vero! )*


Perchè ne esiste di finto?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè ne esiste di finto?


purtroppo si. O meglio. C'è quello puro e quello diluito. La differenza è abissale. Provare per credere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma, ti dirò, il colesterolo che qualche anno fà ho avuto a 399 e non ti dico il fattore di rischio, non è prerogativa delle uova.
> 
> io m'alleno con i pesi e seguo un'alimentazione molto proteica e ricca di "grassi", e la mattina faccio colazione con 4 albumi ed un uovo intero. Il colosterolo è dovuto al tuorlo, non all'albume che è fonte di sole proteine di alto V.B. Inoltre nel tuorlo sono presenti sostanze che fanno bene all'UOMO . Assumendo, inoltre, frutta secca ed omega 3/6 combatti benissimo l'eventuale colesterolo.
> 
> ma tu il caffè te lo fai solo spedire oppure lo trovi anche da qualche parte in italia? e che marca consumi?


sì, sì, lo so dell'uovo. Ma le uova strapazzate di soli bianchi non mi sembrano invitanti! Gli albumi io li aggiungo ovunque, nelle crocchette al forno, etc. Già assumo gli omega 3, il 6 i vegetariani in genere non lo devono integrare (per via dei cereali integrali e semi). I tuorli, però, 2 o 3 è il massimo, io mi attengo alla regola e li mangio una volta alla settimana, prazo o cena, e stop :smile:. I grassi, se possibile, solo mono e polinsaturi, pochi e non cotti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è buonissima la colazione americana.... tazzona di caffè americano e *pancakes con lo sciroppo d'acero* ( quello vero! )




:bleah:


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?


sono cazzi miei, non pensi.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> purtroppo si. O meglio. C'è quello puro e quello diluito. La differenza è abissale. Provare per credere.


Non m'è mai capitato di trovarlo diluito. Però tutto può essere. Comunque è buonissimo anche col salmone alla griglia, in abbinazione (Vissani docet) alla salsa di soia.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lui ha detto:


> sono cazzi miei, non pensi.


Un pò di pazienza su.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

*annuzzabi*

non ti offenderai se ti chiamerò annuzzabi da oggi in poi, dicevo, non mi hai detto che marca preferisci e se lo trovi da qualche parte in ItALY.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma tu il caffè te lo fai solo spedire oppure lo trovi anche da qualche parte in italia? e che marca consumi?


ne faccio scorta in Usa e me lo faccio portare/spedire se mi finisce. Uso un paio di miscele bio, tostissime e tostatissime, prodotte solo a Seattle (la città del caffè). La marca è indipendente, Stumptown Coffee.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non ti offenderai se ti chiamerò annuzzabi da oggi in poi, dicevo, non mi hai detto che marca preferisci e se lo trovi da qualche parte in ItALY.


no, io invece ti chiamerò _esso_.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non m'è mai capitato di trovarlo diluito. Però tutto può essere. Comunque è buonissimo anche col salmone alla griglia, in abbinazione (Vissani docet) alla salsa di soia.


Probabilmente non avrei mai provato quello puro. La differenza, oltre che nel prezzo, si passa dai 2 ai 30 dollari ed oltre ( al litro ), è nel sapore. Molto più forte. Inoltre profuma molto di più.

2 anni fa mi sono portato un litro dall'arizona, comprato in Canada, dai miei ospiti. Eccezionale e finito. Purtroppo.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ne faccio scorta in Usa e me lo faccio portare/spedire se mi finisce. Uso un paio di miscele bio, tostissime e tostatissime, prodotte solo a Seattle (la città del caffè). La marca è indipendente, Stumptown Coffee.


ma hai gia risposto, ed io che pensavo non mi cagassi, che dolce che sei


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, io invece ti chiamerò _esso_.



preferirei Agip o al massimo Q8, ecco meglio Q8, così mi dò un tono tipo L7.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> preferirei Agip o al massimo Q8, ecco meglio Q8, così mi dò un tono tipo L7.


il buo dio (sic) sta nei dettagli. Non ho detto _Esso_. Ho detto _esso_.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma hai gia risposto, ed io che pensavo non mi cagassi, che dolce che sei


prova a cercare on line se ti interessa, non so ha lo shop sul web e quanto ti costa la spedizione. Il roaster's pick è sublime e fortissimo, il black label è meraviglioso ma più delicato.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Probabilmente non avrei mai provato quello puro. La differenza, oltre che nel prezzo, si passa dai 2 ai 30 dollari ed oltre ( al litro ), è nel sapore. Molto più forte. Inoltre profuma molto di più.
> 
> 2 anni fa mi sono portato un litro dall'arizona, comprato in Canada, dai miei ospiti. Eccezionale e finito. Purtroppo.



Scusa, ma quando sull'etichetta c'è scritto 100% Maple Syrup, e tra gli ingredienti non c'è altro, c'è possibilità che sia allungato con acqua comunque?


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il buo dio (sic) sta nei dettagli. Non ho detto _Esso_. Ho detto _esso_.


minchia, annuzzabi, prendi un altro caffè. era una battuta.




AnnaBlume ha detto:


> prova a cercare on line se ti interessa, non so ha lo shop sul web e quanto ti costa la spedizione. Il roaster's pick è sublime e fortissimo, il black label è meraviglioso ma più delicato.


vedi, a volte sei permalosa, scontrosa, egocentrica ed a volte tutto il contrario, ed in più amorevole.

grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sento tera terra davvero, vi leggevo ed a parte le risate ( e la cretinaggine di J and bì che cerca con patetiche domande di scassare) pensavo ammia nel mio piccolo orticello a curare i miei piccoli ortaggi per poi prenderli con cura e sentirne l'odore ed il sapore. 

Ahh l'america questa infame!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchia, annuzzabi, prendi un altro caffè. era una battuta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tranquillo, esso, è che le tue battute spesso non mi piacciono comunque, nemmeno col caffè. Se smettessi poi di perder tempo a definirmi, forse, avresti tempo per cercarti il caffè...:smile:


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Fratè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sento tera terra davvero, vi leggevo ed a parte le risate ( e la cretinaggine di J and bì che cerca con patetiche domande di scassare) pensavo ammia nel mio piccolo orticello a curare i miei piccoli ortaggi per poi prenderli con cura e sentirne l'odore ed il sapore.
> 
> Ahh l'america questa infame!


Ci si ammazza dalle risate....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci si ammazza dalle risate....


Daiiii leggiti le ultime pagine, io ho sorriso sul serio. 

A parte domande tipo, ma lo prendi zuccherato? ma sicuro che dentro non c'è l'acqua?


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tranquillo, esso, è che le tue battute spesso non mi piacciono comunque, nemmeno col caffè. Se smettessi poi di perder tempo a definirmi, forse, avresti tempo per cercarti il caffè...:smile:


ma dai cazzo, AnnaBlume, sorridi e, non rispondere.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci si ammazza dalle risate....


a te sembrano barzellette, ma è la realtà. 

non dire niente a nessuno, che qui meno sanno e meglio è.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quando sull'etichetta c'è scritto 100% Maple Syrup, e tra gli ingredienti non c'è altro, c'è possibilità che sia allungato con acqua comunque?


Oh, Occhi Verdi, scusa se ti sto "scassando" con le mie patetiche domande. E' che sta cosa dello sciroppo d'acero allungato realmente è la prima volta che la sento è vorrei capire se quello che prendo io lo è o meno. Scusa se con le mie domande, patetiche eh, ti "scasso".


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, Occhi Verdi, scusa se ti sto "scassando" con le mie patetiche domande. E' che sta cosa dello sciroppo d'acero allungato realmente è la prima volta che la sento è vorrei capire se quello che prendo io lo è o meno. Scusa se con le mie domande, patetiche eh, ti "scasso".



Non domandarlo ad Occhiverdi allora ma ad un chimico, domandagli di analizzarti le varie marche di sciroppo.

Sei patetico anche quando cerchi la via di fuga, ma a me non sfugge quanto tu sia cretino e cosa cerchi di fare scrivendo minchiate.

J and bì due!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non domandarlo ad Occhiverdi allora ma ad un chimico, domandagli di analizzarti le varie marche di sciroppo.
> 
> Sei patetico anche quando cerchi la via di fuga, ma a me non sfugge quanto tu sia cretino e cosa cerchi di fare scrivendo minchiate.
> 
> J and bì due!


Ma perchè dovrei domandarlo ad un chimico se ne sto parlando direttamente con quello che m'ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio e che dovrebbe quindi saperne? Ebbasta. 
Santa Madonna.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei domandarlo ad un chimico se ne sto parlando direttamente con quello che m'ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio e che dovrebbe quindi saperne? Ebbasta.
> Santa Madonna.


MR, non voglio entrare nel merito, ma è lo stesso problema che si pone con l'aceto balsamico: c'è quello buono, ma buono buono e quello del supermercato, molto meno buono buono.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei domandarlo ad un chimico se ne sto parlando direttamente con quello che m'ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio e che dovrebbe quindi saperne? Ebbasta.
> Santa Madonna.



Perchè domandare una cosa così importante così vitale ad Occhiverdi non ha senso, potrebbe risponderti soltanto in una maniera, quasta, " nonostante io creda di conoscerne il sapore etc etc come minchia posso assicuratti che non ci mettano l'acqua? 

Quindi Gioacchino, chiedilo ad un chimico.

Minchia quasi quasi credo che stavolta ho toppato davvero, forse sei sincero e non arrivi a capire che Occhiverdi non è un chimico che analizza tutto quello che mangia e beve, o si? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> MR, non voglio entrare nel merito, ma è lo stesso problema che si pone con l'aceto balsamico: c'è quello buono, ma buono buono e quello del supermercato, molto meno buono buono.


Mi spiace amico ma no. Se è buono o meno, comunque, nel tuo caso, si tratta pur sempre di aceto. Io chiedo perchè se ho pagato x per qualcosa che mi spacciano per 100% sciroppo d'acero e poi invece è roba annacquata vuol dire che mi hanno truffato, non che ne ho preso uno di minor qualità. E' diverso.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè domandare una cosa così importante così vitale ad Occhiverdi non ha senso, potrebbe risponderti soltanto in una maniera, quasta, " nonostante io creda di conoscerne il sapore etc etc come minchia posso assicuratti che non ci mettano l'acqua?
> 
> Quindi Gioacchino, chiedilo ad un chimico.
> 
> Minchia quasi quasi credo che stavolta ho toppato davvero, forse sei sincero e non arrivi a capire che Occhiverdi non è un chimico che analizza tutto quello che mangia e beve, o si? :carneval::carneval:


Ma porca puttana, scienziato che altro non sei, EVIDENTEMENTE se Occhi Verdi sa che esistono sciroppi allungati e sciroppi no, MAGARI MI SAPRA' ANCHE DIRE SE QUELLI ALLUNGATI LO RIPORTANO SULL'ETICHETTA O SE SI TRATTA DI UNA PALESE TRUFFA. Sveglione. E scemo in malafedissima.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace amico ma no. Se è buono o meno, comunque, nel tuo caso, si tratta pur sempre di aceto. Io chiedo perchè se ho pagato x per qualcosa che mi spacciano per 100% sciroppo d'acero e poi invece è roba annacquata vuol dire che mi hanno truffato, non che ne ho preso uno di minor qualità. E' diverso.



Ecco bravo fallo analizzare e se trovi intoppi fai il bravo cittadino e denunci, o pensi di denunciare anche se Occhiverdi ti dice, si è un po annacquato !  Gioacchino sveglione del mio cuore sei!!


Non truffate J and bì!!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco bravo fallo analizzare e se trovi intoppi fai il bravo cittadino e denunci, o pensi di denunciare anche se Occhiverdi ti dice, si è un po annacquato !  Gioacchino sveglione del mio cuore sei!!
> 
> 
> Non truffate J and bì!!


Ma tu ti sei fatto analizzare mai quel cervelletto che ti ritrovi per denunciare eventualmente madre natura? Se no, dovresti.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei domandarlo ad un chimico se ne sto parlando direttamente con quello che m'ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio e che dovrebbe quindi saperne? Ebbasta.
> Santa Madonna.



Leggiti a pagina 195, dopo ti sputi in un'occhio! 

Hai posto una domanda hai ricevuto una risposta. sputati! sveglione!


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace amico ma no. Se è buono o meno, comunque, nel tuo caso, si tratta pur sempre di aceto. Io chiedo perchè se ho pagato x per qualcosa che mi spacciano per 100% sciroppo d'acero e poi invece è roba annacquata vuol dire che mi hanno truffato, non che ne ho preso uno di minor qualità. E' diverso.


si ho capito, e avevo capito anche prima, ma, come fa il gatto a dirti se il tuo è annacquato o meno? da cosa via tradinet potrebbe giudicare e, se nache fosse annacquato di certo non lo scriverranno sull'etichetta, non pensi?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggiti a pagina 195, dopo ti sputi in un'occhio!
> 
> Hai posto una domanda hai ricevuto una risposta. sputati! sveglione!


Ma tu sei davvero tutto scemo. Ma fammi le pulci se ne sei capace, al limite. Non così, che cazzo, non capisci quello che leggi, non capisci quelli che scrivi, non capisci nulla eppure continui, e continui e continui. Porca merda, ho chiesto solo perchè volevo saperne di più, e mi rispondi TU AL POSTO DEL DIRETTO INTERESSATO che "scasso" e che dovrei interpellare un chimico invece che, semplicemente, chiedere. Boh. Renditi conto, se ci riesci.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si ho capito, e avevo capito anche prima, ma, come fa il gatto a dirti se il tuo è annacquato o meno? da cosa via tradinet potrebbe giudicare?


L'ho scritto anche prima: vorrei sapere se di solito è indicato sulla confezione o no, se l'amico con gli occhi verdi lo sa. Mi pareva una domanda semplice, francamente. Poi è arrivato Zorro, e vabbè.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ho scritto anche prima: vorrei sapere se di solito è indicato sulla confezione o no, se l'amico con gli occhi verdi lo sa. Mi pareva una domanda semplice, francamente. Poi è arrivato Zorro, e vabbè.


Zorro, perchè Zorro? e il sgt. Ingrassia chi sarebbe? 


ma dai, che siete grandi e vaccinati, buon dio, smettetela.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Zorro, perchè Zorro? e il sgt. Ingrassia chi sarebbe?
> 
> 
> ma dai, che siete grandi e vaccinati, buon dio, smettetela.


Ma dillo all'amico tuo, non certo a me che per quanto mi riguarda eviterei volentieri tutto il suo ciarlare a caso sul sottoscritto.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dillo all'amico tuo, non certo a me che per quanto mi riguarda eviterei volentieri tutto il suo ciarlare a caso sul sottoscritto.


e chi sono il ruffiano di tranet? No no, spicciatevi voi due da soli, smettetela, fate la pace, non datevi sempre addosso, su.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e chi sono il ruffiano di tranet? No no, spicciatevi voi due da soli, smettetela, fate la pace, non datevi sempre addosso, su.


"Dillo all'amico tuo" in senso figurato, Lui. Non pretendo che tu gli dica alcunchè, ovviamente. Io comunque non ce la faccio a chiarire ogni post che scrivo con voialtri. Davvero. Soprattutto quand'è così palese che ci sia malafede, poi. Vabbè.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quando sull'etichetta c'è scritto 100% Maple Syrup, e tra gli ingredienti non c'è altro, c'è possibilità che sia allungato con acqua comunque?


Quello è puro. :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quello è puro. :up:


Grazie. Scusa se scasso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie. Scusa se scasso.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, Occhi Verdi, scusa se ti sto "scassando" con le mie patetiche domande. E' che sta cosa dello sciroppo d'acero allungato realmente è la prima volta che la sento è vorrei capire se quello che prendo io lo è o meno. Scusa se con le mie domande, patetiche eh, ti "scasso".


Non scassi. Ma figurati. Chiedere è lecito. Rispondere è cortesia. io, in genere, sono una persona cortese.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno ai miei fratelli siciliani,anche se la giornata è un pò di merda.



che è successo?

ti sono cadute le chiavi in un tombino e stavolta ti sei chinato tu?:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe che anche qui al club, come in tutti i club che si rispettano, si parlasse di tanto in tanto di argomenti seri, non delle solite bbiipp. Mi piacerebbe che, non so qualche utente colto, sfogggiassse il proprio sapere ed erudisse( mariiiiia quanti termini difficili) noi tt con le sue argomentazioni. Ma penso sia un sogno tutto ciò. Mi piacerebbe, con questo, soddisfare le richieste di alcuni utenti che hanno visto in questo 3D, parte del peggio che abbiano potuto leggere nel corso della loro permanenza su trdixnet.
> 
> 
> ecco per esempio, sarebbe cosa gradita che qualcuno dei dott. presenti approfondisse il concetto;
> ...


Non saprei rispondere. Però che alcuni possano tornare ai sei anni è dimostrato da questa discussione :carneval:


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non saprei rispondere. Però che alcuni possano tornare ai sei anni è dimostrato da questa discussione :carneval:



:rotfl:

sei non saranno troppi??


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> sei non saranno troppi??


No, dai. Tre anni "culo, culo, cacca", bisogna arrivare ai sei per "cazzo, culo, merda, figa".


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> che è successo?
> 
> ti sono cadute le chiavi in un tombino e stavolta ti sei chinato tu?:rotfl:


Le butta apposta nei tombini per chinarmi io....!


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, dai. Tre anni "culo, culo, cacca", bisogna arrivare ai sei per "cazzo, culo, merda, figa".



già

a tre si dice pupù


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le butta apposta nei tombini per chinarmi io....!




ma quante ne sai?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma quante ne sai?:rotfl:[/QU
> 
> Quelle giuste,ma sei sempre troppo lontana.....!


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma quante ne sai?:rotfl:[/QU
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma come caspita ti permetti??
> ...


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2013)

:fischio:


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :fischio:


Tranne dove dovrei essere....!


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranne dove dovrei essere....!


....lo so io lo so...


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :fischio:



stai fischiando dietro a Oscuro??:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai fischiando dietro a Oscuro??:rotfl:


passavo di qui PER CASO fischiettando


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Cazzo*



Simy ha detto:


> passavo di qui PER CASO fischiettando


Mi fischiettano da dietro....mi preoccupo?


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fischiettano da dietro....mi preoccupo?



ricordati che sono la tua ombra....


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non saprei rispondere. Però che alcuni possano tornare ai sei anni è dimostrato da questa discussione :carneval:


a parte la clonazione, ritornare ad essere bambini sarebbe piacevole, rivivere la nostra vita, i momenti che non si ricordano più, ritrovare amici e parenti.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ti sei fatto analizzare mai quel cervelletto che ti ritrovi per denunciare eventualmente madre natura? Se no, dovresti.


Al momento il cervelletto svolge una funzione primaria della sua attività, :scared::risata: Se no, che cervelletto è.

Ma al momento penso a lui, che mi legge e pensa! minchia io a Clà ammartucu a stu pezzu i purpu strunzu etc.... ma quannu a finisci!! 

Detto questo concludo il tutto per rispetto a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a parte la clonazione, ritornare ad essere bambini sarebbe piacevole, rivivere la nostra vita, i momenti che non si ricordano più, ritrovare amici e parenti.


Tu parli di viaggio nel tempo. Ci sono bambini attuali con le rughe e calvizie incipiente e senza la spontanea ingenuità e modestia dei bambini.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parli di viaggio nel tempo. Ci sono bambini attuali con le rughe e calvizie incipiente e senza la spontanea ingenuità e modestia dei bambini.



O magari adulti come me che si terrorizzano al solo pensiero di ritornare bambini-ragazzi-adolescenti.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> O magari adulti come me che si terrorizzano al solo pensiero di ritornare bambini-ragazzi-adolescenti.


hai avuto un'infanzia difficile? cosa ti turba al pensiero di ritornare indietro nel tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> hai avuto un'infanzia difficile? cosa ti turba al pensiero di ritornare indietro nel tempo.


Senza un padre? madre che tenta suicidio? uova colazione pranzo cena? sbattuto da regione e regione d'italia?

Basta?


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza un padre? madre che tenta suicidio? uova colazione pranzo cena? sbattuto da regione e regione d'italia?
> 
> Basta?


non è che basta, è stata parte della tua vita, triste per certi versi, ma la tua. 
io ella mia vita, sin ora, non rimpiango nulla. gioia e dolore, hanno fatto di me ciò che sono adesso.
rivivrei tutto. di certo sono stato per certi versi più "fortunato" di te, per altri meno.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non è che basta, è stata parte della tua vita, triste per certi versi, ma la tua.
> io ella mia vita, sin ora, non rimpiango nulla. gioia e dolore, hanno fatto di me ciò che sono adesso.
> rivivrei tutto. di certo sono stato per certi versi più "fortunato" di te, per altri meno.



Stare bene con se stessi non implica rinnegare il passato, ma riviverlo si, Sticazzi ! scusami ma proprio non se ne parla ritornare indietro, adesso sono quello che sono e mi sta bene, ma questo lo dico ora! ora che tutto è passato, pensare di rivivere non un anno oppure due oppure cinque, ma dal momento in cui cominci a capire fino a quando non mi sono reso indipendente non solo economicamente, ma anche in un punto di svolta dove l'uomo ormai doveva per forza di cose diventarlo. 


Il tradimento subito è stato una sciocchezza in confronto. Questo tanto per far capire.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stare bene con se stessi non implica rinnegare il passato, ma riviverlo si, Sticazzi ! scusami ma proprio non se ne parla ritornare indietro, adesso sono quello che sono e mi sta bene, ma questo lo dico ora! ora che tutto è passato, pensare di rivivere non un anno oppure due oppure cinque, ma dal momento in cui cominci a capire fino a quando non mi sono reso indipendente non solo economicamente, ma anche in un punto di svolta dove l'uomo ormai doveva per forza di cose diventarlo.
> 
> 
> *Il tradimento subito è stato una sciocchezza in confronto. Questo tanto per far capire. *


è sempre tra i coglioni questo tuo tradimento. Ma proprio non riesci a metterci una pietra sopra? dopo tutti i casini che dici di aver passato, cazzo claudio, eliminalo dai tuoi pensieri.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> è sempre tra i coglioni questo tuo tradimento. Ma proprio non riesci a metterci una pietra sopra? dopo tutti i casini che dici di aver passato, cazzo claudio, eliminalo dai tuoi pensieri.



Macchisenefrega adesso del tradimento!
Però come esempio di un periodo buio e doloroso messo nel contesto di un confronto tra due periodi della mia vita, sembrava essere come un metro di valutazione, un buon esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stare bene con se stessi non implica rinnegare il passato, ma riviverlo si, Sticazzi ! scusami ma proprio *non se ne parla ritornare indietro*, adesso sono quello che sono e mi sta bene, ma questo lo dico ora! ora che tutto è passato, pensare di rivivere non un anno oppure due oppure cinque, ma dal momento in cui cominci a capire fino a quando non mi sono reso indipendente non solo economicamente, ma anche in un punto di svolta dove l'uomo ormai doveva per forza di cose diventarlo.
> 
> 
> Il tradimento subito è stato una sciocchezza in confronto. Questo tanto per far capire.


Per fortuna non si può! :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma dai cazzo, AnnaBlume, sorridi e, non rispondere.


???


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stare bene con se stessi non implica rinnegare il passato, ma riviverlo si, Sticazzi ! scusami ma proprio non se ne parla ritornare indietro, adesso sono quello che sono e mi sta bene, ma questo lo dico ora! ora che tutto è passato, pensare di rivivere non un anno oppure due oppure cinque, ma dal momento in cui cominci a capire fino a quando non mi sono reso indipendente non solo economicamente, ma anche in un punto di svolta dove l'uomo ormai doveva per forza di cose diventarlo.
> 
> 
> Il tradimento subito è stato una sciocchezza in confronto. Questo tanto per far capire.


Grande.
Anch'io sticazzi con il passato.
Però farei la firma per rivivere una settimana all'anno in collegio...
Cazzo quella si che era una grande famiglia!

Il mio grande sogno rendermi indipendente economicamente....
Grandioso!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri sera a Sanremo mentre la Littizzetto parlava delle donne e dell'uomo che non dice mai ti amo, ero seduto accanto a mia moglie nel divano, avevo degli impacchi di camomilla negli occhi, e ridevo come un pazzo nel sentire le battute della Littizzetto, nel frattempo le gomitate di soddisfazione che mia moglie mi davano aumentavano all'aumentare delle mie risate. Ne sono uscito con gli occhi freschi freschi ed un fianco nero nero.


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri sera a Sanremo mentre la Littizzetto parlava delle donne e dell'uomo che non dice mai ti amo, ero seduto accanto a mia moglie nel divano, avevo degli impacchi di camomilla negli occhi, e ridevo come un pazzo nel sentire le battute della Littizzetto, nel frattempo le gomitate di soddisfazione che mia moglie mi davano aumentavano all'aumentare delle mie risate. Ne sono uscito con gli occhi freschi freschi ed un fianco nero nero.


tutto questo dopo il ristorante o prima? 

e, a proposito, il resto tirava?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri sera a Sanremo mentre la Littizzetto parlava delle donne e dell'uomo che non dice mai ti amo, ero seduto accanto a mia moglie nel divano, avevo degli impacchi di camomilla negli occhi, e ridevo come un pazzo nel sentire le battute della Littizzetto, nel frattempo le gomitate di soddisfazione che mia moglie mi davano aumentavano all'aumentare delle mie risate. Ne sono uscito con gli occhi freschi freschi ed un fianco nero nero.



Ha fatto un monologo strepitoso. soprattutto nella parte finale, quella seria


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha fatto un monologo strepitoso. soprattutto nella parte finale, quella seria


lo hai letto anche tu? a me non sembrava neanche ultimo a scrivere, mi sono detto, è tutto troppo comprensibile.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> lo hai letto anche tu? a me non sembrava neanche ultimo a scrivere, mi sono detto, è tutto troppo comprensibile.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






Scusa Ultimo


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> lo hai letto anche tu? a me non sembrava neanche ultimo a scrivere, mi sono detto, è tutto troppo comprensibile.


Che stronzo che sei....!


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

claudiuzzu, tempo fa ho cenato al famoso "u Pirata" a Terrasini, miiii che mangiata, il pesce e tutto il resto, freschissimo, caponatina panelle crocchette di patata caserecce, vorrei prorpio tornarvi. che tu sappia è ancora aperto.


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che stronzo che sei....!


è stata Farfalla, io sono stato solamente piu chiaro e diretto, lei aveva timore.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



lui ha detto:


> è stata Farfalla, io sono stato solamente piu chiaro e diretto, lei aveva timore.


No tu sei stronzo,poi dici a me...!


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No tu sei stronzo,poi dici a me...!


io a te? che cazzo dici, non mi PERMETTEREI mai. E poi quando è successo?


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> io a te? che cazzo dici, non mi PERMETTEREI mai. E poi quando è successo?


Ma dai che scherzo,mi scrivi che sono un bastardo ed io mi diverto...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *è stata Farfalla*, io sono stato solamente piu chiaro e diretto, lei aveva timore.


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che scherzo,mi scrivi che sono un bastardo ed io mi diverto...



ma cosa c'è di divertente nella verità.



farfalla ha detto:


>


perchè queste faccine? sei stata tu ad iniziare prendendo per il culo a claudio dicendo hai scritto un monologo ect ect, pensi che Ultimo non capisca, pensi sia un cretino?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè queste faccine? sei stata tu ad iniziare prendendo per il culo a claudio dicendo hai scritto un monologo ect ect, pensi che Ultimo non capisca, pensi sia un cretino?



Ma io parlavo della Letizzetto mica di Ultimo......:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ma io parlavo della Letizzetto mica di Ultimo......:singleeye:[/QUOTE]

hai combinato un casino con il quote.

cioè confondi Ultimo con la litizzetto? Con una donna? Gli dai anche del frocio?

perchè questa cattiveria a gratis? tutti sempre contro sto pover'uomo, non può scrivere nulla che tutti a rompergli i cog..bip. 
perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo della Letizzetto mica di Ultimo......:singleeye:
> hai combinato un casino con il quote.



cioè confondi Ultimo con la litizzetto? Con una donna? Gli dai anche del frocio?

perchè questa cattiveria a gratis? tutti sempre contro sto pover'uomo, non può scrivere nulla che tutti a rompergli i cog..bip. 
perchè?[/QUOTE]

Ti odio, sappilo


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo della Letizzetto mica di Ultimo......:singleeye:


hai combinato un casino con il quote.

cioè confondi Ultimo con la litizzetto? Con una donna? Gli dai anche del frocio?

perchè questa cattiveria a gratis? tutti sempre contro sto pover'uomo, non può scrivere nulla che tutti a rompergli i cog..bip. 
perchè?[/QUOTE]

QUESTO POSTO SENZA ULTIMO SAREBBE UN POSTO ANCORA PIù TRISTE DI QUELLO CHE è!!


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

io fossi in te toglierei "ex" da davanti a peggior quotatrice


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io fossi in te toglierei "ex" da davanti a peggior quotatrice


tu non eri di là con l'immortale? a roma i c....i suoi, ognuno i propri, non esiste? 

Farfalla, puoi odiarmi quanto ti pare e piace, è la verità, siete sempre a fare molta attenzione a ciò che dice Claudio, come se fosse l'unico a dire cazzate. é proprio vero che il gobbo nella via .......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri sera *a Sanremo *mentre la Littizzetto parlava delle donne e dell'uomo che non dice mai ti amo, ero seduto accanto a mia moglie nel divano, avevo degli impacchi di camomilla negli occhi, e ridevo come un pazzo nel sentire le battute della Littizzetto, nel frattempo le gomitate di soddisfazione che mia moglie mi davano aumentavano all'aumentare delle mie risate. Ne sono uscito con gli occhi freschi freschi ed un fianco nero nero.


minchia ...

non ce la posso fare!
non ce la posso fare!
non ce la posso fare!
non ce la posso fare!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Ahoo*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia ...
> 
> non ce la posso fare!
> non ce la posso fare!
> ...


Ma a te non ti sta mai bene nulla?


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia ...
> 
> non ce la posso fare!
> non ce la posso fare!
> ...


eccone un altro.

che fine ha fatto la Farfallina? è scappata con la coda tra le gambe? perchè non vieni a dire come stanno realmente le cose?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> eccone un altro.
> 
> che fine ha fatto la Farfallina? è scappata con la coda tra le gambe? perchè non vieni a dire come stanno realmente le cose?


Farfallina?? 

No davvero ( Elio escluso ). Davvero. Ma in fondo c'è il 10% di anafalbetismo in alcuni regioni d'italia. SanScemo è il meno dei problemi


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Farfallina??
> 
> No davvero ( Elio escluso ). Davvero. Ma in fondo c'è il 10% di anafalbetismo in alcuni regioni d'italia. SanScemo è il meno dei problemi


spesso, non a volte, spesso hai un umorismo pessimo. Sallo.


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu non eri di là con l'immortale? a roma i c....i suoi, ognuno i propri, non esiste?
> 
> Farfalla, puoi odiarmi quanto ti pare e piace, è la verità, siete sempre a fare molta attenzione a ciò che dice Claudio, come se fosse l'unico a dire cazzate. é proprio vero che il gobbo nella via .......


veramente parlavo con Farfalla....tu invece i cazzi tuoi mai?


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente parlavo con Farfalla....tu invece i cazzi tuoi mai?


a bella, sei tu che sei venuta di qua a farti quelli nostri, non ti abbiamo chiamato noi. La tua amichetta che fine ha fatto? tutte uguali.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> eccone un altro.
> 
> che fine ha fatto la Farfallina? è scappata con la coda tra le gambe? perchè non vieni a dire come stanno realmente le cose?





lui ha detto:


> a bella, sei tu che sei venuta di qua a farti quelli nostri, non ti abbiamo chiamato noi. La tua amichetta che fine ha fatto? tutte uguali.


Sono qui....
Non scappo mai e poi mi sembra che con voi chiaccheroni qui si rischia poco, quindi perchè scappare?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> spesso, non a volte, spesso hai un umorismo pessimo. Sallo.


davvero tu ci hai visto dell'umorismo in quello che ho scritto??? :unhappy:

minchia!


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono qui....
> Non scappo mai e poi mi sembra che con voi chiaccheroni qui si rischia poco, quindi perchè scappare?


non rischi perchè siamo lontani, lo sai. che poi rischio proprio non si può dire, bisogna vedere i punti di vista 





farfalla si scherza, anche prima che si tei incazzata. potrai mai perdonarmi?


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> davvero tu ci hai visto dell'umorismo in quello che ho scritto??? :unhappy:
> 
> minchia!


ma allora eri serio, non ho capito lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non rischi perchè siamo lontani, lo sai. che poi rischio proprio non si può dire, bisogna vedere i punti di vista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sto scherzando anch'io....:smile:
Ma quando mi sono incazzata?
io mi incazzo solo con il Conte


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tutto questo dopo il ristorante o prima?
> 
> e, a proposito, il resto tirava?



Tira< prima coniugazione, modo indicativo, terza persona, singolare, tempo PRESENTE.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha fatto un monologo strepitoso. soprattutto nella parte finale, quella seria



E' stata semplicemente fantastica. 

Forse adesso dirò delle frasi che magari non centrano nulla, o perlomeno che normalmente non direi perchè mi conosco, ma ce ne fossero donne come la Littizzetto, e tutto quello che penso della bellezza femminile andrebbe nella spazzatura. La bellezza vera sta nelle donne come la Littizzetto, è magnifica. Anche quando cammina! 

Lo so sto esagerando e mai si deve ne esagerare ne enfatizzare, Pardon. ( cit Minerva)


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

*riepilogo*

un'altra settimana moscia, sul finale diciamo che qualcosa si sta risvegliando, morto un papa se ne fà un'altro, Fra Oscuro è sulla buona strada, confessa ed assolve le giovani con iniziazione anale. Con i suoi 3,5 in fase acuta può assolvere tutti i peccati. Minerva sporadica, AnnaBlume confessa di prediligere l'americano, fà pratica con le lingue, nell'italiano è già abbastanza forbita. Free, raramente partecipa alla vita del club, presa com'è dai mille impegni per la progettazione e la realizzazione di un mebro di misure decenti per Ultimo: questi, amareggiato dall'immane problema si gode il festival dopo una deliziosa cenetta con la famiglia, tipo un Homer. JB, assente per motivi di salute, è stato richiesto da una nota casa farmaceutica come testimonial per l'ultimo ritrovato in ambito termometri, ma l'inaspettato è Ilander; questa volta ha preferito tornare così come se ne era andato, senza ulteriori trollature, ma cambiando radicalmente il proprio stato d'animo, da traditore impenitente a marito distrutto per il danno perpetrato. 


questo è tradinet, un luogo comune, etereo, fatto di nomi e personaggi strani, bizzarri, inventati , veri, ognuno con qualcosa da offrire, chiaro o astratto che sia, un pozzo senza fine di stati d'animo che interagiscono tra loro alla ricerca del sacro graal, della verità, come in una commedia di de filippo dove c'è sempre una morale. 




n.b.  per tutti gli altri non menzionati, vedete di andare a fare in culo.


buon veecend a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia ...
> 
> non ce la posso fare!
> non ce la posso fare!
> ...


Ecco, ecco Ultimo che legge e non ci capisce una beata mazza, ecco Ultimo che deve per forza di cose capitolare, altro non può fare perchè  il suo cervello ( ma quale?) è arrivato dove doveva arrivare. Me tappino ( cit)


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> un'altra settimana moscia, sul finale diciamo che qualcosa si sta risvegliando, morto un papa se ne fà un'altro, Fra Oscuro è sulla buona strada, confessa ed assolve le giovani con iniziazione anale. Con i suoi 3,5 in fase acuta può assolvere tutti i peccati. Minerva sporadica, AnnaBlume confessa di prediligere l'americano, fà pratica con le lingue, nell'italiano è già abbastanza forbita. Free, raramente partecipa alla vita del club, presa com'è dai mille impegni per la progettazione e la realizzazione di un mebro di misure decenti per Ultimo: questi, amareggiato dall'immane problema si gode il festival dopo una deliziosa cenetta con la famiglia, tipo un Homer. JB, assente per motivi di salute, è stato richiesto da una nota casa farmaceutica come testimonial per l'ultimo ritrovato in ambito termometri, ma l'inaspettato è Ilander; questa volta ha preferito tornare così come se ne era andato, senza ulteriori trollature, ma cambiando radicalmente il proprio stato d'animo, da traditore impenitente a marito distrutto per il danno perpetrato.
> 
> 
> questo è tradinet, un luogo comune, etereo, fatto di nomi e personaggi strani, bizzarri, inventati , veri, ognuno con qualcosa da offrire, chiaro o astratto che sia, un pozzo senza fine di stati d'animo che interagiscono tra loro alla ricerca del sacro graal, della verità, come in una commedia di de filippo dove c'è sempre una morale.
> ...




Anche io?:triste:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> claudiuzzu, tempo fa ho cenato al famoso "u Pirata" a Terrasini, miiii che mangiata, il pesce e tutto il resto, freschissimo, caponatina panelle crocchette di patata caserecce, vorrei prorpio tornarvi. che tu sappia è ancora aperto.




Io a te non ti parlo più.

Intanto mi sto leggendo le pagine mancanti.:triste:


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

*sonetto: A FARFALLA.*



farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io?:triste:



mia dolce e sublime, 
tu eri già volata oltre 
posavi suadente su altri pistilli
cercando il dolce calore del rosso vermiglio
stupita da un fresco odore dei fiori di pesco.








un bacio non me lo puoi negare.


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io a te non ti parlo più.
> 
> Intanto mi sto leggendo le pagine mancanti.:triste:



mariiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, na fimmunedda, tannu nun era cà, nun ti canusceva, purpiceddu.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Ecco*

Io ho letto.

Vado a coricarmi.

Ma massa di stronzi froci figli delle vostre madri (  ) e via discorrendo! vi odio! sempre a prendersela con chi è indifeso! minchia sempre! ma non vi basta che quel cretino deficIente di oscuro mi surclassa con ehm il coso, il cosino cioè, lui che mi sembrava un'amico prende spunto dal tutto e si pariglia con farfalla per sfottere qualcosa che avevo scritto e che mi sembrava bello!! Simy che mai prende le mie difese e che insomma sta la soltanto a simpatizzare con farfalla ed oscuro, occhiverdi che farei diventare occhineri sfotte e sfotte bene pikkì non ci ho capito una minchia!

Ma iti a fai ntoculu va!

Ecco un riassunto mio alla faccia di quel cretino di lui, che potreste essere anche voi, loro essi e via discorrendo, morale? tacci vostri ragà!

:confuso::triste:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mariiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, na fimmunedda, tannu nun era cà, nun ti canusceva, purpiceddu.



Si si aspetta che ti traduco vediamo che ne pensano le donne

Traduzione: sei una femminuccia, piangi come una femminuccia, non ti conoscevo così debole come una femminuccia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> un'altra settimana moscia, sul finale diciamo che qualcosa si sta risvegliando, morto un papa se ne fà un'altro, Fra Oscuro è sulla buona strada, confessa ed assolve le giovani con iniziazione anale. Con i suoi 3,5 in fase acuta può assolvere tutti i peccati. Minerva sporadica, AnnaBlume confessa di prediligere l'americano, fà pratica con le lingue, nell'italiano è già abbastanza forbita. Free, raramente partecipa alla vita del club, presa com'è dai mille impegni per la progettazione e la realizzazione di un mebro di misure decenti per Ultimo: questi, amareggiato dall'immane problema si gode il festival dopo una deliziosa cenetta con la famiglia, *tipo un Homer. JB, assente per motivi di salute, è stato richiesto da una nota casa farmaceutica come testimonial per l'ultimo ritrovato in ambito termometri,* ma l'inaspettato è Ilander; questa volta ha preferito tornare così come se ne era andato, senza ulteriori trollature, ma cambiando radicalmente il proprio stato d'animo, da traditore impenitente a marito distrutto per il danno perpetrato.
> 
> 
> questo è tradinet, un luogo comune, etereo, fatto di nomi e personaggi strani, bizzarri, inventati , veri, ognuno con qualcosa da offrire, chiaro o astratto che sia, un pozzo senza fine di stati d'animo che interagiscono tra loro alla ricerca del sacro graal, della verità, come in una commedia di de filippo dove c'è sempre una morale.
> ...


merda... mi sono ribaltato dalla sedia!! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho letto.
> 
> Vado a coricarmi.
> 
> ...


ma tu lo sai che per me nessuno è come Oscuro...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu lo sai che per me nessuno è come Oscuro...



Simy guarda che tu stai scrivendo che oscuro è nessuno eh! poi non facciamo che dici che lo scritto io!! 


auahahaahahahah:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> un'altra settimana moscia, sul finale diciamo che qualcosa si sta risvegliando, morto un papa se ne fà un'altro, Fra Oscuro è sulla buona strada, confessa ed assolve le giovani con iniziazione anale. Con i suoi 3,5 in fase acuta può assolvere tutti i peccati. Minerva sporadica, AnnaBlume confessa di prediligere l'americano, fà pratica con le lingue, nell'italiano è già abbastanza forbita. Free, raramente partecipa alla vita del club, presa com'è dai mille impegni per la progettazione e la realizzazione di un mebro di misure decenti per Ultimo: questi, amareggiato dall'immane problema si gode il festival dopo una deliziosa cenetta con la famiglia, tipo un Homer. JB, assente per motivi di salute, è stato richiesto da una nota casa farmaceutica come testimonial per l'ultimo ritrovato in ambito termometri, ma l'inaspettato è Ilander; questa volta ha preferito tornare così come se ne era andato, senza ulteriori trollature, ma cambiando radicalmente il proprio stato d'animo, da traditore impenitente a marito distrutto per il danno perpetrato.
> 
> 
> questo è tradinet, un luogo comune, etereo, fatto di nomi e personaggi strani, bizzarri, inventati , veri, ognuno con qualcosa da offrire, chiaro o astratto che sia, un pozzo senza fine di stati d'animo che interagiscono tra loro alla ricerca del sacro graal, della verità, come in una commedia di de filippo dove c'è sempre una morale.
> ...



​Sei bravo almeno come la Littizzetto!!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mia dolce e sublime,
> tu eri già volata oltre
> posavi suadente su altri pistilli
> cercando il dolce calore del rosso vermiglio
> ...



:bacio:


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si aspetta che ti traduco vediamo che ne pensano le donne
> 
> Traduzione: sei una femminuccia, piangi come una femminuccia, non ti conoscevo così debole come una femminuccia.



purpiceddu nun è fimminedda. cuinnutu.


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio:


sapevo che t'avrei conquistato con la mia vena poetica, mon trésor.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> purpiceddu nun è fimminedda. cuinnutu.


Traduzione: gay non è femmina. che tradotto veramente vuole dire, la femmina è veramente frocia, e tu la imiti, e perdi punti.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio:



Se vuoi un consiglio leggilo meglio, perchè quando scrive pistilli, so io a che si riferisce sto siciliano terrone e doppiosensista


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ​Sei bravo almeno come la Littizzetto!!!


stai attentu a chiddu ca rici. Nun cunfunnemu a carni co pisci. 


*avvolte *mi chiedo perchè i settentrinali ci chiamavano terùn. come se loro non coltivassero anche la terra.


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se vuoi un consiglio leggilo meglio, perchè quando scrive pistilli, so io a che si riferisce sto siciliano terrone e doppiosensista



non mettere carne al fuoco. pistillo è pistillo. una farfalla dove vuoi che si poggi?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> stai attentu a chiddu ca rici. Nun cunfunnemu a carni co pisci.
> 
> 
> *avvolte *mi chiedo perchè i settentrinali ci chiamavano terùn. come se loro non coltivassero anche la terra.



Forse pikkì si scantanu a calarisi?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non mettere carne al fuoco. pistillo è pistillo. una farfalla dove vuoi che si poggi?



Vedi farfalla!!! vedi! leggilo!!...... pistillo farfalla.... farfalla pistillo.. Ne ho torto io farfalla quando ti scrivo attento a sto terun!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non mettere carne al fuoco. pistillo è pistillo. una farfalla dove vuoi che si poggi?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi farfalla!!! vedi! leggilo!!...... pistillo farfalla.... farfalla pistillo.. Ne ho torto io farfalla quando ti scrivo attento a sto terun!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sapevo che t'avrei conquistato con la mia vena poetica, mon trésor.


che sapevi tu?


----------



## Simy (16 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



perplesso ha detto:


> che sapevi tu?


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

*libertà*

siete certi d'essere liberi? e cosa vi fà sentire così? quanto sareste disposti a dare per la libertà?

noi pensiamo di esserlo, ma non è esattamente così. Economicamente siamo nelle mani di "quattro" uomini potenti che giocano con i nostri risparmi, decidono se una banca deve fallire, se una spa o srl o quello che si vuole può arricchirci o impoverirci, vedi i vari crac cirio parmalat etc, socilamente la moda, intesa non come fenomeno ma stile di vita, ci impone le Ecig, non siamo liberi di drogarci perchè è un reato, possimao però consumare litri e litri di alcol e distruggerci il fegato o fumare quintali di tabacco e nessuno ci dirà niente, non possiamo giocare a poker con soldi veri ma possiamo impoverirci con gratta e vinci o raba simile, potrei continuare per non so quanto ancora, il concetto l'ho espresso. Forse l'unica libertà che ci resta è la parola, forse. 

avete mai pensato alla vera libertà: andare nudi, mangiare dormire etc quando ne sentiamo la necessità, non dover ricorrere all'uffico per guadagnarsi un pezzo di pane, non dover sentire le notizie ai tg perchè siamo in una parte del mondo dove non è necessario. avete mai pensato di andare a vivere in un luogo scordato da tutti?  

io ci andrei per non avere catene, per gioire di me stesso, per sentirmi lealmente libero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> siete certi d'essere liberi? e cosa vi fà sentire così? quanto sareste disposti a dare per la libertà?
> 
> noi pensiamo di esserlo, ma non è esattamente così. Economicamente siamo nelle mani di "quattro" uomini potenti che giocano con i nostri risparmi, decidono se una banca deve fallire, se una spa o srl o quello che si vuole può arricchirci o impoverirci, vedi i vari crac cirio parmalat etc, socilamente la moda, intesa non come fenomeno ma stile di vita, ci impone le Ecig, non siamo liberi di drogarci perchè è un reato, possimao però consumare litri e litri di alcol e distruggerci il fegato o fumare quintali di tabacco e nessuno ci dirà niente, non possiamo giocare a poker con soldi veri ma possiamo impoverirci con gratta e vinci o raba simile, potrei continuare per non so quanto ancora, il concetto l'ho espresso. Forse l'unica libertà che ci resta è la parola, forse.
> 
> ...


hm...ma il titolo non era terra terra? :singleeye:
la vera libertà proprio come l'hai intesa tu no, non la desidero in modo particolare. Ne desidero altre, ma il concetto mi sembra vero: nessuno qui è libero.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> siete certi d'essere liberi? e cosa vi fà sentire così? quanto sareste disposti a dare per la libertà?
> 
> noi pensiamo di esserlo, ma non è esattamente così. Economicamente siamo nelle mani di "quattro" uomini potenti che giocano con i nostri risparmi, decidono se una banca deve fallire, se una spa o srl o quello che si vuole può arricchirci o impoverirci, vedi i vari crac cirio parmalat etc, socilamente la moda, intesa non come fenomeno ma stile di vita, ci impone le Ecig, non siamo liberi di drogarci perchè è un reato, possimao però consumare litri e litri di alcol e distruggerci il fegato o fumare quintali di tabacco e nessuno ci dirà niente, non possiamo giocare a poker con soldi veri ma possiamo impoverirci con gratta e vinci o raba simile, potrei continuare per non so quanto ancora, il concetto l'ho espresso. Forse l'unica libertà che ci resta è la parola, forse.
> *
> ...



utopia...
ma questo tipo di libertà non gioverebbe a nessuno...
per niente...
io mi sento libera comunque anche se lka fuori c'è chi detta regole...
la vera libertà è quella dentro di te...che comunqie finisce nel momento in cui inizia quella degl ialtri 

esempio..
la libertà non è andare in giro nudi...perchè violeresti quella degli altri...
perchè non a tutti piacerebbe vedere gente nuda no?...

si chiama rispetto..
io mi sento libera nel rispetto degli altri..
se volgio stare nuda (rientrando nell'esempio) lo faccio a casa mia...
o comunqe in certi luoghi dove è permesso...dove tutti vogliono non solo io...
e se non posso farlo che so al super non lo faccio ma non per questo mi sentirei in catene...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> siete certi d'essere liberi? e cosa vi fà sentire così? quanto sareste disposti a dare per la libertà?
> 
> noi pensiamo di esserlo, ma non è esattamente così. Economicamente siamo nelle mani di "quattro" uomini potenti che giocano con i nostri risparmi, decidono se una banca deve fallire, se una spa o srl o quello che si vuole può arricchirci o impoverirci, vedi i vari crac cirio parmalat etc, socilamente la moda, intesa non come fenomeno ma stile di vita, ci impone le Ecig, non siamo liberi di drogarci perchè è un reato, possimao però consumare litri e litri di alcol e distruggerci il fegato o fumare quintali di tabacco e nessuno ci dirà niente, non possiamo giocare a poker con soldi veri ma possiamo impoverirci con gratta e vinci o raba simile, potrei continuare per non so quanto ancora, il concetto l'ho espresso. Forse l'unica libertà che ci resta è la parola, forse.
> 
> ...



In effetto ci sono volte in cui non mi sento libero, libero cioè di non leggere la minchiata che hai scritto.:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ma fatti una passeggiata! vivi sereno! insegna ai tuoi figli i principi che hai e pensa alla vecchiaia ed a quello che hai fatto per essere libero. Forse allora la smetterai di porti certe domande alla quale non avrai mai risposta. 

O perlomeno domanda a quei neri esportati e ridotti in schiavitù, della libertà, e non a noi stessi che siamo fautori di ciò che viviamo.


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm...ma il titolo non era terra terra? :singleeye:
> la vera libertà proprio come l'hai intesa tu no, non la desidero in modo particolare. Ne desidero altre, ma il concetto mi sembra vero: nessuno qui è libero.



ci si evolve, si cambia, si cresce.



Annuccia ha detto:


> utopia...
> etc etc etc
> ma questo tipo di libertà non gioverebbe a nessuno...
> esso...dove tutti vogliono non solo io...
> e se non posso farlo che so al super non lo faccio ma non per questo mi sentirei in catene...


la nudità era un estremo. 
perchè dici che la libertà, intesa faccio quello che voglio e nessuno può dirmi non devi, non gioverebbe a nessuno.

fino a qualche anno fà non si poteva baciare in pubblico, non era lecito mostrare la caviglia, ed era impensabile che a distanza di pochi anni si sarebbe portata la minigonna o che a woodstock la maria era una regola.   
perchè aspettare per essere liberi.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ci si evolve, si cambia, si cresce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perchè non ci sarebbe rispetto per le libertà altrui...
se tutti facessimo quel che vogliamo....tutti...
vedi che lo scenario non sarebbe tanto idilliaco.


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè non ci sarebbe rispetto per le libertà altrui...
> se tutti facessimo quel che vogliamo....tutti...
> vedi che lo scenario non sarebbe tanto idilliaco.


quindi, in un controsenso, SONO LE REGOLE CHE CI RENDONO LIBERI.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quindi, in un controsenso, SONO LE REGOLE CHE CI RENDONO LIBERI.


io lo chiamo rispetto scusa...


è un discorso molto complicato


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quindi, in un controsenso, SONO LE REGOLE CHE CI RENDONO LIBERI.



si. sono le regole che ci rendono liberi.
La democrazia è questa.

per me


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

quel che basta e con rispetto di quella altrui


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel che basta e con rispetto di quella altrui


(spesso sei ermetica a tal punto da dare adito a dubbie, non chiare, interpretazioni.) 

questa tua se partiamo dal presupposto che il troppo storpia; ma qual'è "quel che basta" e qual'è il limite entro cui dovremmo attenerci per non sconfinare nell'altrui? che poi, l'altrui è la mia, nostra, vista con gli occhi di un altro.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

quel che basta a me .per la libertà altrui conosco i miei parametri ed uso quelli. per gli altri non so , vedranno loro





lui ha detto:


> (spesso sei ermetica a tal punto da dare adito a dubbie, non chiare, interpretazioni.)
> 
> questa tua se partiamo dal presupposto che il troppo storpia; ma qual'è "quel che basta" e qual'è il limite entro cui dovremmo attenerci per non sconfinare nell'altrui? che poi, l'altrui è la mia, nostra, vista con gli occhi di un altro.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> (spesso sei ermetica a tal punto da dare adito a dubbie, non chiare, interpretazioni.)
> 
> questa tua se partiamo dal presupposto che il troppo storpia; ma qual'è "quel che basta" *e qual'è il limite *entro cui dovremmo attenerci per non sconfinare nell'altrui? che poi, l'altrui è la mia, nostra, vista con gli occhi di un altro.


oggi vado di fretta...
scrivo solo..
non fare agli altri quel che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.....

a me piacerebbe tanto fare un sacco di cose..ma in questo sacco sono contenute cose che potrebbero giovare solo a me e magari infastidire altre persone...


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi vado di fretta...
> scrivo solo..
> *non fare agli altri quel che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.....
> 
> *a me piacerebbe tanto fare un sacco di cose..ma in questo sacco sono contenute cose che potrebbero giovare solo a me e magari infastidire altre persone...


è anche una mia regola; la più importante , credo


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel che basta a me .per la libertà altrui conosco i miei parametri ed uso quelli. per gli altri non so , vedranno loro


questa volta sei stata chiarissima, ma anche nella tua bastevole libertà personale, non ti senti costretta in qualcosa o ti ritieni sufficientemente comoda?  tu, correggimi se interpreto eventualmente male, confondi la libertà con l'educazione.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa volta sei stata chiarissima, ma anche nella tua bastevole libertà personale, non ti senti costretta in qualcosa o ti ritieni sufficientemente comoda? tu, correggimi se interpreto eventualmente male, confondi la libertà con l'educazione.



libertà ed educazione DEVONO coincidere lui....
altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte se non all'inferno...quello vero.

e nel dire queste cose personalmente non mi sento costretta o stretta...
vivo la mia vita serenamente e normalmente potendo e non potendo fare tante cose...


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> libertà ed educazione DEVONO coincidere lui....
> altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte se non all'inferno...quello vero.
> 
> e nel dire queste cose personalmente non mi sento costretta o stretta...
> vivo la mia vita serenamente e normalmente potendo e non potendo fare tante cose...


parliamo di due diversi modi di intendere e di volere.

io voglio avere la possibilità di fumare ovunque;  è libertà.
capisco che il fumo possa dare fastidio in un ambiente chiuso e pertanto vado altrove; è educazione

p.s. io non fumo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

se mi sento libera non sono costretta.bastevole è un termine che non necessariamente ha una piccola portata.posto che la libertà è una sensazione personale io posso essere in gabbia e sentirmi meravigliosamente libera a livello intellettualee altre amentià del genere





lui ha detto:


> questa volta sei stata chiarissima, ma anche nella tua bastevole libertà personale, non ti senti costretta in qualcosa o ti ritieni sufficientemente comoda? tu, correggimi se interpreto eventualmente male, confondi la libertà con l'educazione.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> parliamo di due diversi modi di intendere e di volere.
> 
> io voglio avere la possibilità di fumare ovunque; è libertà.
> capisco che il fumo possa dare fastidio in un ambiente chiuso e pertanto vado altrove; è educazione
> ...


se non fossi stato educato, se non avessi avuto rispetto per gli altri avresti fumato in tutti i luoghi nuocendo alla salute degli altri...

se la libertà non fosse regolata da questo ....


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se non fossi stato educato, se non avessi avuto rispetto per gli altri avresti fumato in tutti i luoghi nuocendo alla salute degli altri...
> 
> se la libertà non fosse regolata da questo ....


sai qual è però la differenza?
che alcune cose fatte per educazione sono il riflesso di essa, mentre per me il concetto di libertà altrui è proprio una convinzione assoluta ed un principio in cui credo fermamente.


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

*annuccia*

se io donna voglio, per un milione di MIE ragioni, prostituirmi, perchè incorro in un reato?
decido di vendere il mio corpo, SPONTANEAMENTE, ho delle bocche da sfamare e non trovo lavoro, quindi o faccio del male a qualcuno o faccio del male a me; scelgo la seconda, ma nella mia libertà di scelta non lo sono. Se io donna, prostituendomi, non ledo l'altrui libertà, perchè non posso farlo?

caso diverso e ovviamnete condannabile quando la prostituzione è schiavitù. Qusta lede la libertà.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se io donna voglio, per un milione di MIE ragioni, prostituirmi, perchè incorro in un reato?
> decido di vendere il mio corpo, SPONTANEAMENTE, ho delle bocche da sfamare e non trovo lavoro, quindi o faccio del male a qualcuno o faccio del male a me; scelgo la seconda, ma nella mia libertà di scelta non lo sono. Se io donna, prostituendomi, non ledo l'altrui libertà, perchè non posso farlo?
> 
> caso diverso e ovviamnete condannabile quando la prostituzione è schiavitù. Qusta lede la libertà.


beh se io donna ho delle bocche da sfamare...posso scegliere un'altra strada, invece di commettere reato, perchè vendere il proprio corpo (a prescindere se sia giusto o no moralmente) è punibibe penalmente..e se vengo arrestata le bocche da sfamare restano li a morire ancor piu di fame..
io donna libera posso scegliere di guadagnare diversamente i miei soldi...
se non trovo lavoro posso andare a stirare camicie  a casa della gente, fare le pulizie, lavare le scale ecc..fare la baby sitter...commessa..poi dipende da cosa offri dalle tue capacitò..ma una donna anche con la terza elementare può trovare lavoro se lo vuole...ci sono um milione di cose che una donna può inventarsi.non devo per forza prostituirmi. perchè son libera, perchè non mi costringe nessuno perchè ho due braccia, un cervello e due mani piedi e gambe....posso fare altro no...


comunque lui questo tuo discorso c'entra poco con la liberta assoluta di cui parlavi...
perchè è ovvio che in casi estremi e per disperazione si arriverebbe anche a fare ben altro come rubare...


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

si, la mia libertà assoluta era diversa, ma abbiamo assodato che sono le regole che ci rendono liberi. più che altro sono le nostre scelte che, NON LEDENDO nessuno, ci rendono liberi. quindi se anche io, prostituendomi, è una mia scelta, non ledo nessuno, perchè è giudicato reato? perchè la mia libertà è limitata?

perchè drogarsi è un reato. Perchè per drogarti sei costretto a comprare merce che lo stato non produce ancora, altrimenti non sarebbe così, fidati. l'ho detto prima, il tabacco, l'alcol, etc. non sono anche queste droghe? 

viviamo in un mondo non libero, pieno di dettami, opinabili.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, la mia libertà assoluta era diversa, ma abbiamo assodato che sono le regole che ci rendono liberi. più che altro sono le nostre scelte che, NON LEDENDO nessuno, ci rendono liberi. quindi se anche io, prostituendomi, è una mia scelta, non ledo nessuno, perchè è giudicato reato? perchè la mia libertà è limitata?
> 
> perchè drogarsi è un reato. Perchè per drogarti sei costretto a comprare merce che lo stato non produce ancora, altrimenti non sarebbe così, fidati. l'ho detto prima, il tabacco, l'alcol, etc. non sono anche queste droghe?
> 
> viviamo in un mondo non libero, pieno di dettami, opinabili.



il discorso si è spostato...
si parlava di fare ciò che si vuole...
sulla prostituzione posso anche darti ragione...sono io che vendo il mio corpo e non faccio del male a nessuno se non magari a me stessa...

sulla droga dissento..
la droga provoca la morte non puoi paragonarmela al tabacco o all'alcool che fanno male comunque eh?...
ma se leggi i giornali quanti giovani muoiono di overdose, quanti giovani si schiantano perchè assumono schifezze in discoteca...
la legalizzeresti?
io no.
tu diresti a tuo figlio sei libero di drogarti?
io gli segherei le gambe piuttosto scherziamo?
per quanto riguarda l'alcool 
la vendita è legale ma non è legale guidare ubriachi..

perchè non solo potresti far del male a te stesso ma anche agli altri.

e se leggi i giornale e guardi il tg..non puoi darmi torto...
sei libero di bere quanto vuoi, di drogarti di farti del male ma chiuditi in una stanza a chiave subito dopo...altrimenti questa tua libertà potrebbe sottrarre vita agli altri...
in questo senso 
ripeto e ribadisco la tua libertà FINISCE ne momento in cui inizia quella degli altri e viceversa.

concludo dicendo caro lui..che di cose sbagliate ce ne stanno parecchie...


sinceramente  reputo meno giusto che le coppie gay per sposarsi devono andare altrove..perchè qui non è reputato giusto...
questa si che è una cosa sbagliata...
perchè due omosessuali che si amano non tolgono niente a nessuno, 

punterei innanzitutto su questo che sulla prostituzione...quella c'è  e ci sarà sempre.....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Mi vengono delle visioni, visioni di epoche diverse, di ere diverse, dove in queste si viveva in maniera diversa da oggi, e per ogni epoca regole nuove.

Andando avanti nel tempo ci si emancipa, ci si migliora, ma come in epoca o momento storico ci sta la ribellione a quello che non sembra essere giusto,  siamo noi che cambiamo le carte in tavola, siamo sempre noi a dettare le nuove regole, ed infine siamo sempre noi a lamentarci di qualsiasi cosa.
E' stato, è, e sarà sempre così.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non è reato prostituirsi, almeno in Italia.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è reato prostituirsi, almeno in Italia.



infatti...è reato lo sfruttamento della prostituzione...
discorso molto molto diverso...

nemmeno bere è reato...è reato mettersi al volante subito dopo e sterminare chi ti attraversa la strada..


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti...è reato lo sfruttamento della prostituzione...
> discorso molto molto diverso...
> 
> nemmeno bere è reato...è reato mettersi al volante subito dopo e sterminare chi ti attraversa la strada..



Magari mettiamoci anche l'infibulazione, dove in alcuni paesi dell'islam è praticata, non so se sia legalizzata, ma so con certezza che in alcuni paesi è voluta con forza. 

Poi uno dice che sta a sparare minchiate, e certo se si sparano minchiate è normale imitare. Chi spara più minchiate l'ha più grosso. 

Mi viene da vomitare!

Non c'è l'ho conte Annuccia, ma ho preso spunto per esternarmi.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Magari mettiamoci anche l'infibulazione, dove in alcuni paesi dell'islam è praticata,* non so se sia legalizzata, ma so con certezza che in alcuni paesi è voluta con forza.
> 
> Poi uno dice che sta a sparare minchiate, e certo se si sparano minchiate è normale imitare. Chi spara più minchiate l'ha più grosso.
> 
> ...


credo in Gran Bretagna ma non sono sicura...
non è giusto certo..
ma ci sono tante cose non giuste ci mancherebbe...
ma ripeto il discorso originale era un altro...


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

prendo spunto: in fondo il forum ci va bene così, con le sue innumerevoli minchiate giornaliere, le dichiarazioni importanti, le asserzzioni, le divergenze e tutti i cazzi vari. perchè tentiamo sempre di modificare qualcosa che ci veste bene bene?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> prendo spunto: in fondo il forum ci va bene così, con le sue innumerevoli minchiate giornaliere, le dichiarazioni importanti, le asserzzioni, le divergenze e tutti i cazzi vari. perchè tentiamo sempre di modificare qualcosa che ci veste bene bene?


e chi è che lo vuole modificare? Mentre scrivevo questo, mi è venuto in mente che l'aver modificato qualcosa che inizialmente pareva ci andasse bene è uno dei motivi per cui alcuni di noi sono qui.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e chi è che lo vuole modificare? Mentre scrivevo questo, mi è venuto in mente che l'aver modificato qualcosa che inizialmente pareva ci andasse bene è uno dei motivi per cui alcuni di noi sono qui.


perdonami, ti riferisci al forum o alla nostra vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perdonami, ti riferisci al forum o alla nostra vita.


al forum, al forum... chi sono io per parlare della VITA degli altri? Che ne so?


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> al forum, al forum... chi sono io per parlare della VITA degli altri? Che ne so?


ah ecco. ognuno di noi s'è ritagliato un angolo di tranet a lui più congeniale e spesso , proprio come dice il cazzone di Ultimo, s'indossa una maschera per sopportare quel ruolo. Recitiamo un copione. Analizza alcuni nick di questa commedia, vedrai che non cambiamo atteggiamento in nessuna diversa circostanza.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ah ecco. ognuno di noi s'è ritagliato un angolo di tranet a lui più congeniale e spesso , proprio come dice il cazzone di Ultimo, s'indossa una maschera per sopportare quel ruolo. Recitiamo un copione. Analizza alcuni nick di questa commedia, vedrai che non cambiamo atteggiamento in nessuna diversa circostanza.


Beh questa commedia
è molto pirandelliana 
ne convieni?

Uno, nessuno e centomila...no?

Un angolo?
Ma se in certi momenti si disse
che io ero il forum

si disse
l'epoca del conte

il conte si è fatto un forum a sua misura e piacere

ovvio

chi sono io per smentire?

Quindi ricorda
dietro a tutto
c'è sempre e solo lui

il conte...

Girati e vedrai dietro di te
i tre teschi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

*ecco*

vedi hai, pur non volendo, confermato quanto da me detto. Tu sei, pensi di essere il forum. è il tuo personaggio. 
Abbiamo il perennemete critico a cui non ne va una bene,  la concisa maestrina, l'esperta amante, i rompi coglioni, i giullari. Ma è anche così nella vita reale?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi hai, pur non volendo, confermato quanto da me detto. Tu sei, pensi di essere il forum. è il tuo personaggio.
> Abbiamo il perennemete critico a cui non ne va una bene,  la concisa maestrina, l'esperta amante, i rompi coglioni, i giullari. *Ma è anche così nella vita reale*?




si


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi hai, pur non volendo, confermato quanto da me detto. Tu sei, pensi di essere il forum. è il tuo personaggio.
> Abbiamo il perennemete critico a cui non ne va una bene,  la concisa maestrina, l'esperta amante, i rompi coglioni, i giullari. Ma è anche così nella vita reale?


Lui...
Non l'ho mai pensato.
Ma siccome dicono che lo penso
chi sono io per contraddirli?

Ognuno è libero di pensare come vuole, no?

Si la vita è così anche nel reale

Osserva un fenomeno
Classe di liceo

In ogni classe di liceo
ognuno è un personaggio tipico

e lo sarà poi nella vita reale no?

Già in classe vediamo chi 
domani sarà un arrivista 
senza scrupoli nel mondo del lavoro

vediamo chi sarà
disonesto e truffaldino 
ecc..ecc..ecc..

E infatti
io non riuscivo a vedere il forum 
in un certo modo

Finchè non intervenne il sommo Quibel
Esattamente come Cristo
mi sputò in un occhio
e disse

Vedi?
é solo Kindergarten no?

Giardino di bambini.

E mi piace che sia così.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi hai, pur non volendo, confermato quanto da me detto. Tu sei, pensi di essere il forum. è il tuo personaggio.
> Abbiamo il perennemete critico a cui non ne va una bene,  la concisa maestrina, l'esperta amante, i rompi coglioni, i giullari. Ma è anche così nella vita reale?


Io questa cosa delle maschere la capisco poco. Io credo di essere in questo forum esattamente come sono fuori di qui. Non sopporto chi ha due facce. Posso non raccontare sempre tutto della mia vita, ma di sicuro non esprimo qui un concetto e poi nella vita faccio l'opposto.
Sinceramente non capisco la motivazione per farlo e trovo anche stancante questa farsa per chi la fa


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

è difficile reggere a  lungo, secondo me





farfalla ha detto:


> Io questa cosa delle maschere la capisco poco. Io credo di essere in questo forum esattamente come sono fuori di qui. Non sopporto chi ha due facce. Posso non raccontare sempre tutto della mia vita, ma di sicuro non esprimo qui un concetto e poi nella vita faccio l'opposto.
> Sinceramente non capisco la motivazione per farlo e trovo anche stancante questa farsa per chi la fa


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è difficile reggere a  lungo, secondo me


Lo credo anch'io e per come sono io una volta smascherato ci starei di m......
ma io prendo troppo sul serio i rapporti con le persone anche se virtuali....mea culpa


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io questa cosa delle maschere la capisco poco. Io credo di essere in questo forum esattamente come sono fuori di qui. Non sopporto chi ha due facce. Posso non raccontare sempre tutto della mia vita, ma di sicuro non esprimo qui un concetto e poi nella vita faccio l'opposto.
> Sinceramente non capisco la motivazione per farlo e trovo anche stancante questa farsa per chi la fa


anch'io la penso come te, ma ci sono utenti che, a mio modo di vedere non sono sinceri, cioè vestono un saio non loro. mi porta a credere questo, l'uguale e costante linea seguita, qualunque sia il nocciolo della discussione, quindi, interpretano un personaggio. Non credo che nel reale, si possa affrontare qualunque argomento o accaduto avendo sempre la stessa mimica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io questa cosa delle maschere la capisco poco. Io credo di essere in questo forum esattamente come sono fuori di qui. Non sopporto chi ha due facce. Posso non raccontare sempre tutto della mia vita, ma di sicuro non esprimo qui un concetto e poi nella vita faccio l'opposto.
> Sinceramente non capisco la motivazione per farlo e trovo anche stancante questa farsa per chi la fa





Minerva ha detto:


> è difficile reggere a  lungo, secondo me



concordo con la concisa maestrina e l'esperta amante del forum


firmato
la cazzona del forum

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo con la concisa maestrina e l'esperta amante del forum
> 
> 
> firmato
> ...


Cioé io sarei l'esperta amante?


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo con la concisa maestrina e l'esperta amante del forum
> 
> 
> firmato
> ...


C.V.D.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioé io sarei l'esperta amante?



sei anche quello, immagino


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> C.V.D.


sei serio?


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei serio?



in alcuni momenti si, ma l'amante perfetta non è farfalla. Tu, che ruolo ti dai?


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

comunque guardate che è pazzesco quanto invece i nostri caratteri vengano fuori esattamente come nella vita di tutti i giorni.
se voi chiedete di me alla gente che mi conosce avrete le stesse risposte ....dalla maestrina alla rompiballe


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in alcuni momenti si, ma l'amante perfetta non è farfalla. Tu, che ruolo ti dai?


Ah no
mi ero illusaiange::ar:


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque guardate che è pazzesco quanto invece i nostri caratteri vengano fuori esattamente come nella vita di tutti i giorni.
> se voi chiedete di me alla gente che mi conosce avrete le stesse risposte ....dalla maestrina alla rompiballe


non mi è chiaro il da > a.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in alcuni momenti si, ma l'amante perfetta non è farfalla. Tu, che ruolo ti dai?



sai che non ci ho mai pensato?

riflettendo sul discorso fatto da minerva, come nella vita:
potrei essere quella un pò sopra le righe e un pò selvatica


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah no
> mi ero illusaiange::ar:



no, trapela un pentimento nell'esserlo stata. 

l'amante ideale è chi trae continuo piacere nell'essere tale, che a mio parere non è uno stato soddisfacente.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, trapela un pentimento nell'esserlo stata.
> 
> l'amante ideale è chi trae continuo piacere nell'essere tale, che a mio parere non è uno stato soddisfacente.


A parte gli scherzi..
Mi spiace trapeli un pentimento. Perché nutro diversi sentimenti verso la mia storia ma il pentimento non é tra questi.
giorni fa ho fatto un sogno e parlandone con il mio migliore amico gli ho chiesto quando quella storia avrebbe smesso di suscitare emozioni in me.
mi ha risposto: ti auguro che non capiti mai perché é stata una parte bella e fondamentale della tua vita 


Avevo interpretato in maniera diversa l'idea di amante ideale..


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai che non ci ho mai pensato?
> 
> riflettendo sul discorso fatto da minerva, come nella vita:
> potrei essere quella un pò sopra le righe e un pò selvatica


posso classificarti io: permalosa, bonariamente una rompi etc.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai che non ci ho mai pensato?
> 
> riflettendo sul discorso fatto da minerva, come nella vita:
> potrei essere quella un pò sopra le righe e un pò* selvatica*


mai quanto me... 
:rotfl::rotfl:

questa la capiranno solo Simy e Farfy :mrgreen: per gli altri.... amen...:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mai quanto me...
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> questa la capiranno solo Simy e Farfy :mrgreen: per gli altri.... amen...:singleeye:


:risata:

ti odio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> ti odio


ps.... io giullare eh!! mi raccomando!! :carneval: Ho già una marea di cazzi miei in cui devo essere per forza serio :carneval:


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mai quanto me...
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> questa la capiranno solo Simy e Farfy :mrgreen: per gli altri.... amen...:singleeye:


è come parlare all'orecchio, cattiva educazione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è come parlare all'orecchio, cattiva educazione.


mi toccherà fare ammenda senza rivelare l'informazione. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> posso classificarti io:* permalosa, bonariamente una rompi *etc.



errato su tutta la linea


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> errato su tutta la linea


mettessi ste minchia di faccine!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> errato su tutta la linea


Nel senso che non sei permalosa e rompi malignamente?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mettessi ste minchia di faccine!! :mrgreen:



:inlove:


però una volta, da ragazzina, ero un pò permalosetta in effetti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che non sei permalosa e rompi malignamente?



ma rompo?

o spacco? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma rompo?
> 
> o spacco? :mrgreen:


a me proprio no. Ma proprio proprio proprio no


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma rompo?
> 
> o spacco? :mrgreen:



Chiediamolo a Lui.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma rompo?
> 
> o spacco? :mrgreen:


nessuna delle due. Almeno per me.

troppe faccine, mi gira la testa. vado a casa :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io questa cosa delle maschere la capisco poco. Io credo di essere in questo forum esattamente come sono fuori di qui. Non sopporto chi ha due facce. Posso non raccontare sempre tutto della mia vita, ma di sicuro non esprimo qui un concetto e poi nella vita faccio l'opposto.
> Sinceramente non capisco la motivazione per farlo e trovo anche stancante questa farsa per chi la fa



Farfalla usciamo un po da tutti i discorsi ok? ci riusciamo fino qua? ecco ora che siamo liberi da influenze dettate dal discorso che stava facendo lui, mi dici che senso ha la tua affermazione visto che siamo in un forum non di persone tradite, ma anche di traditori che continuano a tradire, non sono maschere queste? vogliamo chiamarle in un'altra maniera? mi sta bene, ma il concetto cambia poco. L'esempio vale per tutto e tutti e di qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla usciamo un po da tutti i discorsi ok? ci riusciamo fino qua? ecco ora che siamo liberi da influenze dettate dal discorso che stava facendo lui, mi dici che senso ha la tua affermazione visto che siamo in un forum non di persone tradite, ma anche di traditori che continuano a tradire, non sono maschere queste? vogliamo chiamarle in un'altra maniera? mi sta bene, ma il concetto cambia poco. L'esempio vale per tutto e tutti e di qualsiasi cosa.


Maschere che portano all'esterno. Allora si se riferito a questo. 
Io avevo capito che parlavi di persobe che qui dentro hanno maschere. Ecco qui non lo capisco....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Maschere che portano all'esterno. Allora si se riferito a questo.
> Io avevo capito che parlavi di persobe che qui dentro hanno maschere. Ecco qui non lo capisco....


Chiara, l'admin hanno scritto per me.

Chiara un lungo discorso bellissimo nel 3D che ho aperto, L'admin pure. 

La colpa è soprattutto mia Farfalla, del mio modo di scrivere pormi e di quello che ne esce fuori alcune volte consciamente alcune volte inconsciamente ma voluto ugualmente visto che non ho altra maniera per dire la mia.

Vedi anche qua in quest'ultimo passaggio è difficile capirmi, ci vuole un pizzico di pazienza e tanta tanta volontà per non mandarmi a fanculo. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiediamolo a Lui.


ho già risposto in pm, lei sa, voi no.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me proprio no. Ma proprio proprio proprio no



aahhhh, ma la domanda era rivolta a te. ho capito male anche questa volta. chiedo venia.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però una volta, da ragazzina, ero un pò permalosetta in effetti


vorrà dire che non sei invecchiata del tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho già risposto in pm, lei sa, voi no.


E buon per lei, che dire.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho già risposto in pm, lei sa, voi no.


Aspetto che mi spiattelli tutto in privato, muoviti!

Shhhhhh non lo facciamo sapere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> aahhhh, ma la domanda era rivolta a te. ho capito male anche questa volta. chiedo venia.


Se voleva farla solo a te la faceva via PM. Scuse accettate


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

se non succede nulla di nuovo mi sa che oggi salta il resoconto settimanale.  
un piattume unico. nessuno scoop.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se non succede nulla di nuovo mi sa che oggi salta il resoconto settimanale.
> un piattume unico. nessuno scoop.



Seeeeeeee ma quando mai! oscuro oggi e da qualche tempo sta cambiando.

Minerva si è fidanzata con Gioacchino.

Io ho chiesto formalmente a Sbri di darmela.

Il conte ha cercato per breve tempo di imitarmi aprendo un 3d

lui senza nessuna vergogna ci prova incessantemente con AB, quindi svelandosi...

Mi fermo che sono stanco.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

non dire minchiate, che poi annzza si mette idee strane in testa, già è difficile per me non farla incazzare per ogni cosa che dico, figuriamoci. Non sò il perchè con lei non ci capiamo. Sarà la distanza che ci separa, sarà che non coglie le sfumature ed ogni cosa gli sembra che io la prenda in giro. Ha di me una pessima idea.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non dire minchiate, che poi annzza si mette idee strane in testa, già è difficile per me non farla incazzare per ogni cosa che dico, figuriamoci. Non sò il perchè con lei non ci capiamo. Sarà la distanza che ci separa, sarà che non coglie le sfumature ed ogni cosa gli sembra che io la prenda in giro. Ha di me una pessima idea.


Ma quando mai! sei tu che non cogli le sfumature delle persone, AB è una bimbuzza Minervizzata che cresce, quindi molto chic! molto in! deve solo imparare a non sniffare troppo con il nasino all'insù. tutto qua, poi sta a te soltanto prendere se vuoi! masculu sii!!



Senti AB non prendertela, è solo una maniera per far coraggio ad un'amico, quindi le minchiate che scrivo sono solo minchiate, ( Cit Eretteo)


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

" bimbuzza Minervizzata ", ahahahahahah bella questa.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> " bimbuzza Minervizzata ", ahahahahahah bella questa.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


>


Ragazzi senza polemica alcuna,andiamoci piano però!Minerva è una grande signora,ha una sua simpatia è vero che ogni tanto rompe le palle e le sue uscite non son proprio improntate all'oggettività,comunque appare evidente che ha classe e buon senso.Non c'è proprio il paragone.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

vedi caro, a me le donne che si danno delle arie, ma anche gli uomini, che si atteggiano a prime donne, mi scassano la minchia, non le sopporto proprio, anche perchè in genere queste tipo di persone, non hanno nulla per cui atteggiarsi. 
snobbano senza sapere il perchè, fa parte del loro io, tutto io solamente io, la più bona, la più intelligente, la più suca minchia, capito? mi infastidiscono.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> vedi caro, a me le donne che si danno delle arie, ma anche gli uomini, che si atteggiano a prime donne, mi scassano la minchia, non le sopporto proprio, anche perchè in genere queste tipo di persone, non hanno nulla per cui atteggiarsi.
> snobbano senza sapere il perchè, fa parte del loro io, tutto io solamente io, la più bona, la più intelligente, la più suca minchia, capito? mi infastidiscono.


A me infastidiscono quando hanno solo la loro presunzione,minerva è presuntuosa ma ha anche validi argomenti...!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me infastidiscono quando hanno solo la loro presunzione,*minerva è presuntuosa ma ha anche validi argomenti...*!


Dicono si stratti del culo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicono si stratti del culo.


Non solo...!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo...!


C'ha pure le tettone?


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'ha pure le tettone?


Un bel fisico panterato.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un bel fisico panterato.


Pantegato, vorrai dire:


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pantegato, vorrai dire:


Jb forse non ti è chiaro che minerva era un' indossatrice....!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb forse non ti è chiaro che minerva era un' indossatrice....!


Si, infatti io intendevo proprio una bella topolona.


----------



## Lui (22 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me infastidiscono quando hanno solo la loro presunzione,minerva è presuntuosa ma ha anche validi argomenti...!


ma io difatti non mi riferivo a chi Ha, ma a chi Vorrebbe.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi caro, a me le donne che si danno delle arie, ma anche gli uomini, che si atteggiano a prime donne, mi scassano la minchia, non le sopporto proprio, anche perchè in genere queste tipo di persone, non hanno nulla per cui atteggiarsi.
> snobbano senza sapere il perchè, fa parte del loro io, tutto io solamente io, la più bona, la più intelligente, la più suca minchia, capito? mi infastidiscono.


ho appena finito disquisizione sulle donne,con amico..raccontandi due incredibili episodi,accaduti questa settimana,con tipe diverse...e'ancora la'che ride.
Sono veramente stra complicate...io pensavo di sapere tutto..macche''


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho appena finito disquisizione sulle donne,con amico..raccontandi due incredibili episodi,accaduti questa settimana,con tipe diverse...e'ancora la'che ride.
> Sono veramente stra complicate...io pensavo di sapere tutto..macche''



Bè Micio racconta, che aspetti?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi caro, a me le donne che si danno delle arie, ma anche gli uomini, che si atteggiano a prime donne, mi scassano la minchia, non le sopporto proprio, anche perchè in genere queste tipo di persone, non hanno nulla per cui atteggiarsi.
> snobbano senza sapere il perchè, fa parte del loro io, tutto io solamente io, la più bona, la più intelligente, la più suca minchia, capito? mi infastidiscono.



Al momento non posso approvarti, e so che non te ne frega una minchia dell'approvazione, ma visto che, siamo in forum t'attacchi, ed appena possibile ti becchi l'approvazione.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho appena finito disquisizione sulle donne,con amico..raccontandi due incredibili episodi,accaduti questa settimana,con tipe diverse...e'ancora la'che ride.
> Sono veramente stra complicate...io pensavo di sapere tutto..macche''


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e questo è niente amico del giaguaro...


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

*traditori e traditi,*

vi sono mancato, almeno un pò. Vedo che in questi due giorni di mia assenza siete stati tristi, malinconici, senza cazzeggio. Che palle .


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vi sono mancato, almeno un pò. Vedo che in questi due giorni di mia assenza siete stati tristi, malinconici, senza cazzeggio. Che palle .



Stavamo da papa! stavamo. :mrgreen::up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> vi sono mancato, almeno un pò. Vedo che in questi due giorni di mia assenza siete stati tristi, malinconici, senza cazzeggio. Che palle .


Ci sei mancato come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sei mancato come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

se è così, CIAO CIAO. :blank:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> se è così, CIAO CIAO. :blank:


Ma quanto sei permaloso,caro lui si scherzava....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se è così, CIAO CIAO. :blank:


Eh ma.. significa che rimani scrivendo ciao ciao... e che cazzo va! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto sei permaloso,caro lui si scherzava....


la solita faccina della minchia. Ti sei operato o hai preferito girartelo all'indietro?



Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma.. significa che rimani scrivendo ciao ciao... e che cazzo va! :mrgreen:


rimango, tè cutturiari, pipino, 2,5.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> la solita faccina della minchia. Ti sei operato o hai preferito girartelo all'indietro?
> 
> 
> 
> rimango, tè cutturiari, pipino, 2,5.


Aspetto la chiamata dell'ospedale......Certo che hai un senso dell'umorismo grande come il cazzo di ultimo...!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetto la chiamata dell'ospedale......Certo che hai un senso dell'umorismo grande come il cazzo di ultimo...!



Tu la mia minchia  c'è l'hai troppo spesso in bocca.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu la mia minchia c'è l'hai troppo spesso in bocca.


Si, va peggio a te che c'è l'hai sempre in quelle natiche flaggellate.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, va peggio a te che c'è l'hai sempre in quelle natiche flaggellate.



Aò con 2,5 cm mica posso imitarti negli attorcigliamenti siderali... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò con 2,5 cm mica posso imitarti negli attorcigliamenti siderali... :mrgreen:


Hai ragione,ma lascia respirare quel tuo sedere sfranto e scardasciato.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò con 2,5 cm mica posso imitarti negli attorcigliamenti siderali... :mrgreen:


una curiosità
in sicilia di grosso che avete? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una curiosità
> in sicilia di grosso che avete? :mrgreen:



Amico Gas prendo spunto dal tuo nick per risponderti, :scoreggia::gabinetto:

E sono stato anche troppo loquace visto che sono siculo e dovevo starmi muto. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amico Gas prendo spunto dal tuo nick per risponderti, :scoreggia::gabinetto:
> 
> E sono stato anche troppo loquace visto che sono siculo e dovevo starmi muto. :mrgreen::rotfl:


tanto avremmo sentito la puzza
per cui meglio parlare, non credi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tanto avremmo sentito la puzza
> per cui meglio parlare, non credi? :mrgreen:


Yes!! Abbiamo un grillo al parlamento.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> una curiosità
> in sicilia di grosso che avete? :mrgreen:


Sei pronto?


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei pronto?


prontissimo opcorn:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> prontissimo opcorn:


Calati i pantaloni.:rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Calati i pantaloni.:rotfl:


:scoreggia:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :scoreggia:


:applauso::rofl: priciso a quello mio fu!:up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> prontissimo opcorn:


A giorni scrivero ad admin e ti faccio sapere.Se vuoi ti lascio il mio nick...!


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

pregherei i soci di non essere scurrili, anche se terra terra cerchiamo di avere un tono. E che minchia, và!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pregherei i soci di non essere scurrili, anche se terra terra cerchiamo di avere un tono. E che minchia, và!



Chi non ha il buco alzi la chiappa per primo!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una curiosità
> in sicilia di grosso che avete? :mrgreen:


il cuore.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il cuore.



bedda quanto o suli
amara comu nu spicciu di mennula
duci comu na pisca
ciaurusa e villutata come na rosa
rosa rossa ri passione e amuri
amuri cauru comu o suli a filinona.
chistu si, pi mia e pi lu me cori.


ti piace?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il cuore.



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bedda quanto o suli
> amara comu nu spicciu di mennula
> duci comu na pisca
> ciaurusa e villutata come na rosa
> ...


certo

dai tu due pedate a claudio da parte mia...?..


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo
> 
> dai tu due pedate a claudio da parte mia...?..


anche più di due se ti fà piacere.


:kick:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche più di due se ti fà piacere.
> 
> 
> :kick::calcio:



grazie..
oggi sono poco attiva...

non celafò


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Bedda quantu u suli.... unni s'attrova o cori beddu ca tu c'hai? unni unni s'attrova?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bedda quantu u suli.... unni s'attrova o cori beddu ca tu c'hai? unni unni s'attrova?


tunisino o maltese??


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bedda quantu u suli.... unni s'attrova o cori beddu ca tu c'hai? unni unni s'attrova?


SMETTILA, SCIOCCO.

vado al bar. solo caffè, per tutti.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bedda quantu u suli.... unni s'attrova o cori beddu ca tu c'hai? unni unni s'attrova?


per me?
a cosa devo tanta gentilezza???


flap flap flap..(ebeh ho imparato a farlo anche io e devo dire che funziona)

anche se...
quando lo faccio a mio marito lui gentilmente risponde...

"che c'è ti è entrato qualcosa negli occhi??"

carogna


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tunisino o maltese??




auahahahahahahaahahahahhahaahahahahahahah

 un mix fu!


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tunisino o maltese??


hai ragione lothar, come si fà a scrivere in quel modo, non si capisce un cappero.



ma sull'altro sito, quello dell'acchiappo ci siete più andati, frocioni che non siete altro?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SMETTILA, SCIOCCO.
> 
> vado al bar. solo caffè, per tutti.



Grazie,  se eventualmente la cassiera ti domanda di me, e magari vuole saldato il conto di ieri, potresti saldarlo tu? appena ritorni ti do i piccioli.

Sei un'amico compà un vero amico!!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per me?
> a cosa devo tanta gentilezza???
> 
> 
> ...


Quannu lu sentimentu acchiana araciau araciu non c'è nianti ca u pò firmari.. nesci sulu, pari cavissi i ammi, pari ca mancu li bummi putissiru firmallu quannu iddu acchiana priputenti!


Vado a prendermi un antiacido va! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai ragione lothar, come si fà a scrivere in quel modo, non si capisce un cappero.
> 
> 
> 
> ma sull'altro sito, quello dell'acchiappo ci siete più andati, frocioni che non siete altro?



Cu parrò m'arricriò!

Ci sono entrato di sgarrubbo. così tanto per guardare, ma non ci sono mutandine in giro.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quannu lu sentimentu acchiana araciau araciu non c'è nianti ca u pò firmari.. nesci sulu, pari cavissi i ammi, pari ca mancu li bummi putissiru firmallu quannu iddu acchiana priputenti!
> 
> 
> Vado a prendermi un antiacido va! :mrgreen:



pure io...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io...:rotfl:


E finiù tutta a poesia 

:rofl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E finiù tutta a poesia
> 
> :rofl:



lo so cla con me è sprecata....
sono una diversamente romantica...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so cla con me è sprecata....
> sono una diversamente romantica...



:rofl:   a finisci ah!!!


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so cla con me è sprecata....
> sono una diversamente romantica...


non è assolutamente vero, e ti ho anche spiegato il perchè. Resti tra noi, qui sono tutti gelosi e soprattutto non sanno farsi i fatti loro. Hai notato che non appena un utente scrive il solito bla bla bla, ognuno vuole dire la sua?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è assolutamente vero, e ti ho anche spiegato il perchè. Resti tra noi, qui sono tutti gelosi e soprattutto non sanno farsi i fatti loro. Hai notato che non appena un utente scrive il solito bla bla bla, ognuno vuole dire la sua?



Bhe compà sarebbe strano se il solito utente volesse dire la" loro" Minchia chissì critinu cumpàààà!!!auahaahaahahahaha


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è assolutamente vero, e ti ho anche spiegato il perchè. Resti tra noi, qui sono tutti gelosi e soprattutto non sanno farsi i fatti loro. Hai notato che non appena un utente scrive il solito bla bla bla, ognuno vuole dire la sua?


non ho capito

davvero.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Sto morendo*

Dalle risate



Resti tra noi eh annù ma lo hai notato che quando bla bla bla uno apre un 3D, gli altri vogliono dire la propria? auaaahahahaaahahahahahahaha voglio morireeeeeeee


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito
> 
> davvero.


E che c'è da capire scusaaaaa!!:canna::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che c'è da capire scusaaaaa!!:canna::rofl::rofl::rofl:



andate un pò affanculo tutti e due và


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> andate un pò affanculo tutti e due và



Mi piaci quannu ru cori accavuratu nesci a fimmina viera! mi piaci quannu lu russuri ri li zigomi parranu comu lu russu di lu cori!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi piaci quannu ru cori accavuratu nesci a fimmina viera! mi piaci quannu *lu russuri ri li zigomi *parranu comu lu russu di lu cori!




ma quando???





la finisci....




:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

oggi c'è una calma strana, pochi utenti in giro. sarà stato il risultato politico?  io comunque sia, vado a pranzo, oggi riso e ceci con cotiche e salsiccia, leggerino.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A giorni scrivero ad admin e ti faccio sapere.Se vuoi ti lascio il mio nick...!


nick = parolaccia?


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il cuore.


lo so!!!!
ho amici siciliani, carissssssimi


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SMETTILA, SCIOCCO.
> 
> vado al bar. solo caffè, per tutti.


ma in sicilia, andate sempre al bar?
non è che magari per bar si intende qualcos'altro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma in sicilia, andate sempre al bar?
> non è che magari per bar si intende qualcos'altro?


me lo stavo chiedendo anche io. Avranno sicuramente altri prezzi, in Sicilia. Oppure altri stipendi.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me lo stavo chiedendo anche io. Avranno sicuramente altri prezzi, in Sicilia. Oppure altri stipendi.


ma perchè, scusate, voi il caffè di mezza mattina nonlo prendete? io si, il primo alle 8,30 il secondo intorno alle 11,00 poi stop. quello che è sempre al bar è Ultimo, spende un papato tra arancine briosche ed in estate gelati e granite.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

dove andremo a finire. 
ho dovuto effettuare lavori di manutenzione a casa che comprendevano anche la presenza di un camion per espurghi pozzi neri. La ditta è giunta sul posto, un autista operaio tutto fare: in 5 minuti esatti ha svolto il lavoro, tra arrivo, sosta, preparativi, lavoro e riordino dell'attrezzatura. Sapete quanto ha voluto pagassi per l'intervento? 150,00 Euro.
io per guadagnarli devo lavorare 3 giorni. Dove andremo a finire?


----------



## devastata (27 Febbraio 2013)

E' normale, noi ne paghiamo 200 per 10 minuti di intervento!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me lo stavo chiedendo anche io. Avranno sicuramente altri prezzi, in Sicilia. Oppure altri stipendi.


ero li'6 mesi fa'...mica e'Bologna amica mia...costa tutto la meta'


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' normale, noi ne paghiamo 200 per 10 minuti di intervento!


ma questo era già in zona per effettuare un altro intervento. Non ti spiego, la storia è troppo lunga.
Avrà tirato forse 30 lt. di acqua piovana da una fossato. capisci?  mi sono sentito derubato.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dove andremo a finire.
> ho dovuto effettuare lavori di manutenzione a casa che comprendevano anche la presenza di un camion per espurghi pozzi neri. La ditta è giunta sul posto, un autista operaio tutto fare: in 5 minuti esatti ha svolto il lavoro, tra arrivo, sosta, preparativi, lavoro e riordino dell'attrezzatura. Sapete quanto ha voluto pagassi per l'intervento? 150,00 Euro.
> io per guadagnarli devo lavorare 3 giorni. Dove andremo a finire?



150 euro per 3 minuti di lavoro l'altro giorno. Porta di casa che non si apre più. Chiamo uno che abita a 50 m da casa. E' venuto a piedi. Ha limato la chiave, e ha aperto la porta


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

mi rendo conto che nella vita ho sbagliato tutto e che sto facendo lo stesso con i miei figli. Non ha senso studiare per 20 anni e poi accorgersi che non è valso a niente da un punto di vista economico. Questi signori qua guadagnano molto di più e probabilmente non pagano una tassa o almeno le pagano ma in minima parte, io guadagno 2300 euro al mese e 1700 se li fotte lo stato, tutti i mesi per tutta la mia vita lavorativa. NOn parliamo poi delle tasse extra. Ho i cog.........ni iperpienizeppi.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me lo stavo chiedendo anche io. Avranno sicuramente altri prezzi, in Sicilia. Oppure altri stipendi.


forse è buona la seconda

...altri stipendi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

CAZZO, ISPEZIONE.

A DOPISSIMO.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che nella vita ho sbagliato tutto e che sto facendo lo stesso con i miei figli. Non ha senso studiare per 20 anni e poi accorgersi che non è valso a niente da un punto di vista economico. Questi signori qua guadagnano molto di più e probabilmente non pagano una tassa o almeno le pagano ma in minima parte, io guadagno 2300 euro al mese e 1700 se li fotte lo stato, tutti i mesi per tutta la mia vita lavorativa. NOn parliamo poi delle tasse extra. Ho i cog.........ni iperpienizeppi.


penso che tu abbia ragione
non ha più senso laurearsi, perchè poi non trovi lavoro
ha senso imparare un buon mestiere e il lavoro, se sai lavorare e se sei onesto arriva da solo
in italia manca solo la scuola adatta, quella che ti conduce al lavoro

ritengo che concettualmente sia sbagliato portare *tutti *all'università


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> CAZZO, ISPEZIONE.
> 
> A DOPISSIMO.


sei di guardia? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma quando???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quannu lu cori si sarà abbiviratu( pari un cavaddu stu cori) rintra dà passioni ca quaria l'anima e lu cori stissu...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma perchè, scusate, voi il caffè di mezza mattina nonlo prendete? io si, il primo alle 8,30 il secondo intorno alle 11,00 poi stop. quello che è sempre al bar è Ultimo, spende un papato tra arancine briosche ed in estate gelati e granite.


mi bevo 3 caffè: alle 7:00, alle 7:05, alle 7:10. Poi basta. Eccezionalmente uno dopo pranzo.


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi bevo 3 caffè: alle 7:00, alle 7:05, alle 7:10. Poi basta. Eccezionalmente uno dopo pranzo.


uhmmm fai fatica a svegliarti?  :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmmm fai fatica a svegliarti?  :rotfl:


abbastanza:rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbastanza:rotfl:


ne sono convinto :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che nella vita ho sbagliato tutto e che sto facendo lo stesso con i miei figli. Non ha senso studiare per 20 anni e poi accorgersi che non è valso a niente da un punto di vista economico. Questi signori qua guadagnano molto di più e probabilmente non pagano una tassa o almeno le pagano ma in minima parte,* io guadagno 2300 euro al mese e 1700 se li fotte lo stato*, tutti i mesi per tutta la mia vita lavorativa. NOn parliamo poi delle tasse extra. Ho i cog.........ni iperpienizeppi.


Bè, se prendi 2.300 euro netti al mese mica ti dice male. Se poi in effetti sono 600 allora si.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, se prendi 2.300 euro netti al mese mica ti dice male. Se poi in effetti sono 600 allora si.


sono netti. Però vuoi mettere che quelli in 5 minuti ne guadagnano 150? anche se facessero un solo intervento al giorno, il che non succede mai, avrebbero un incasso di 4000 euro al mese circa, togli tutte le spese che vuoi, 3000 gli restano puliti, quasi tutti non fatturati, sicuramente. Pensa a 5 o 6 interventi giornalieri.
 Credo sia meglio, quindi, raccogliere merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono netti. Però vuoi mettere che quelli in 5 minuti ne guadagnano 150? anche se facessero un solo intervento al giorno, il che non succede mai, avrebbero un incasso di 4000 euro al mese circa, togli tutte le spese che vuoi, 3000 gli restano puliti, quasi tutti non fatturati, sicuramente. Pensa a 5 o 6 interventi giornalieri.
> Credo sia meglio, quindi, raccogliere merda.


Posso chiederti quanti anni hai, se non sono troppo indiscreto?


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni hai, se non sono troppo indiscreto?


Blowjob, tu non sei mai troppo indiscreto,
 sei solo troppo stronzo.. è diverso.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Blowjob, tu non sei mai troppo indiscreto,
> sei solo troppo stronzo.. è diverso.


Che ho fatto stavolta?


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ho fatto stavolta?


niente.
ti volevo salutare e interagire con tigo.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni hai, se non sono troppo indiscreto?


ne compio 50, il 21 ottobre di quest'anno. 
perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> niente.
> ti volevo salutare e interagire con tigo.


Salve.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve.


Hola.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne compio 50, il 21 ottobre di quest'anno.
> perchè?



Attento! sa quanto guadagni, ora conosce l'età! J ti vuole fare, ti vuole inchiappettare se non fossi stato chiaro prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne compio 50, il 21 ottobre di quest'anno.
> perchè?


Epperchè io penso che complessivamente se alla soglia dei cinquanta avessi fatto lo spurgo di fogne e pozzi neri da una trentina d'anni probabilmente avresti, forse, un conto in banca un po' più rigonfio ma altrettanti motivi di scazzo e insoddisfazione di quelli che magari hai attualmente. Sempre che l'azienda fosse la tua, ovviamente. E dando per buono che ti vada bene.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Attento! sa quanto guadagni, ora conosce l'età! J ti vuole fare, ti vuole inchiappettare se non fossi stato chiaro prima.


ti dirò, caro, inizio ad avere gusti diversi, sento un leggero sfrocolio quando JB mi rivolge la parola, cosa che prima non accadeva.


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti dirò, caro, inizio ad avere gusti diversi, sento un leggero sfrocolio quando JB mi rivolge la parola, cosa che prima non accadeva.


...è l'effetto TERMOMETRO.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti dirò, caro, inizio ad avere gusti diversi, sento un leggero sfrocolio quando JB mi rivolge la parola, cosa che prima non accadeva.


Santa Rosalia biniritta!! aiutalu tu!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è l'effetto TERMOMETRO.



:risata:


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Epperchè io penso che complessivamente se alla soglia dei cinquanta avessi fatto lo spurgo di fogne e pozzi neri da una trentina d'anni probabilmente avresti, forse, un conto in banca un po' più rigonfio ma altrettanti motivi di scazzo e insoddisfazione di quelli che magari hai attualmente. Sempre che l'azienda fosse la tua, ovviamente. E dando per buono che ti vada bene.


indubbiamente. Però sai, il sig. che spurgava, non mi è sembrato molto scazzato, anzi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> indubbiamente. Però sai, il sig. che spurgava, non mi è sembrato molto scazzato, anzi.



Bhe per J and bì se uno lavora in banca, ha quella soddisfazione che mai potrà avere uno che maneggia merda. Il banchiere lavora no? lo spurgatore invece ruba. Onor ai lavoratori. 

Minchia io non so per quale motivo qualsiasi cosa dice Gioacchino la dice sempre sbagliata. Sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe per J and bì se uno lavora in banca, ha quella soddisfazione che mai potrà avere uno che maneggia merda. Il banchiere lavora no? lo spurgatore invece ruba. Onor ai lavoratori.
> 
> *Minchia io non so per quale motivo qualsiasi cosa dice Gioacchino la dice sempre sbagliata. Sempre.*


Eh, mah. Chissà.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mah. Chissà.


Togli il chissà, fai come me. 

Ma tanto sei scemo mica le capisci ste battute, forse ora se ci ragioni si.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe per J and bì se uno lavora in banca, ha quella soddisfazione che mai potrà avere uno che maneggia merda. Il banchiere lavora no? lo spurgatore invece ruba. Onor ai lavoratori.


io mi tengo il lavoro in Banca... non si sa mai!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io mi tengo il lavoro in Banca... non si sa mai!


E fai benissimo.

Io questi problemi non me li sono mai posto, nemmeno quando lavavo le le scale, era importante soltanto sapere di lavorare. Ma non tutti hanno le palle per guardarsi allo specchio e sentirsi bene anche lavando le scale o spalare merda.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi bevo 3 caffè: alle 7:00, alle 7:05, alle 7:10. Poi basta. Eccezionalmente uno dopo pranzo.


io prendo un litro, preciso, appena sveglia. Poi cominciano le danze, se sto a casa (liquidi bollenti e amari a me!). Se sono a Roma a Piazza venezia, comuqnue ci provo in uno dei tanti bar gettonati dagli americani (ma poi comunque impreco). Se sono altrove, vado di tazza termica Starbucks o similari, così la mia droga la porto con me. Sono da curare. 

Caffè espresso solo se Illy e solo se sono a pranzo fuori


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io prendo un litro, preciso, appena sveglia. Poi cominciano le danze, se sto a casa (liquidi bollenti e amari a me!). Se sono a Roma a Piazza venezia, comuqnue ci provo in uno dei tanti bar gettonati dagli americani (ma poi comunque impreco). Se sono altrove, vado di tazza termica Starbucks o similari, così la mia droga la porto con me. Sono da curare.
> 
> Caffè espresso solo se Illy e solo se sono a pranzo fuori


io ne prendevo troppi...
adoro il caffè e adoro tutto ciò che odora e ha sapore di caffè...
adesso che ne prendo meno mi sento meglio...


molto meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *io prendo un litro*, preciso, appena sveglia. Poi cominciano le danze, se sto a casa (liquidi bollenti e amari a me!). Se sono a Roma a Piazza venezia, comuqnue ci provo in uno dei tanti bar gettonati dagli americani (ma poi comunque impreco). Se sono altrove, vado di tazza termica Starbucks o similari, così la mia droga la porto con me. Sono da curare.
> 
> Caffè espresso solo se Illy e solo se sono a pranzo fuori


Minchia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia.


eh. Sono 3 tazzone americane, senza le quali non butto giù nulla di solido 

solo macchiato col latte freddo. Amaro e bollente. Lo amo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. Sono 3 tazzone americane, senza le quali non butto giù nulla di solido
> 
> solo macchiato col latte freddo. Amaro e bollente. Lo amo.


Io ne prendo una quantità variabile dall'uno all'infinito lunghi, bollenti e senza zucchero. In media però un cinque/sei al giorno. Ah, se lo prendo, che ne so, alle undici di sera dormo lo stesso senza problemi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. Sono 3 tazzone americane, senza le quali non butto giù nulla di solido
> 
> solo macchiato col latte freddo. Amaro e bollente. Lo amo.



 MUTO sugnu!  altrimenti sbaglio solo, magari le virgole ed i punti. Solo quasi quasi lo elimino e lascio punti o virgole che siano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Caffeina ed AnnaBlume*

Per chi assume caffeina con regolarita, l’astinenza inizia molto presto, tra le 12 e le 24 ore dopo l’ultima volta. Questo spiega come mai il caffè del mattino è così importante: allevia gli effetti dell’astinenza. A causarla è lo stesso motivo delle altre dipendenze da sostanze, il nostro sistema richiede al cervello di interagire direttamente con la caffeina. Quando smettiamo di assumerla, il primo effetto collaterale è il mal di testa, ma possono seguire depressione, stanchezza, irritabilità, nausea e vomito, oltre a disturbi più specifici come gli spasmi muscolari. In generale comunque, i sintomi durano circa 10 giorni.

Puoi smettere se vuoi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ne prendo una quantità variabile dall'uno all'infinito lunghi, bollenti e senza zucchero. In media però un cinque/sei al giorno. Ah, se lo prendo, che ne so, alle undici di sera dormo lo stesso senza problemi.


beato te. Dalle 15 circa in poi vado di succedanei, insomma cicorioni o caffè di farro, o orzo e un qualsiasi altro intruglio amaro tipo il caffè yannoh perché non posso assolutamente bere caffeina altrimenti non dormo più.
Ma la mattina, il caffè vero caffè mi tiene insieme le sinapsi e mi fa far pace col mondo 
In totale, comunque, cerco di non bere più di 4 "dosi" di caffeina


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per chi assume caffeina con regolarita, l’astinenza inizia molto presto, tra le 12 e le 24 ore dopo l’ultima volta. Questo spiega come mai il caffè del mattino è così importante: allevia gli effetti dell’astinenza. A causarla è lo stesso motivo delle altre dipendenze da sostanze, il nostro sistema richiede al cervello di interagire direttamente con la caffeina. Quando smettiamo di assumerla, il primo effetto collaterale è il mal di testa, ma possono seguire depressione, stanchezza, irritabilità, nausea e vomito, oltre a disturbi più specifici come gli spasmi muscolari. In generale comunque, i sintomi durano circa 10 giorni.
> 
> Puoi smettere se vuoi...


e perché dovrei? Tu perché non ti disintossici dallo zucchero e dai dolci, piuttosto, che fanno oggettivamente molto male? Io non ne uso


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per chi assume caffeina con regolarita, l’astinenza inizia molto presto, tra le 12 e le 24 ore dopo l’ultima volta. Questo spiega come mai il caffè del mattino è così importante: allevia gli effetti dell’astinenza. A causarla è lo stesso motivo delle altre dipendenze da sostanze, il nostro sistema richiede al cervello di interagire direttamente con la caffeina. Quando smettiamo di assumerla, il primo effetto collaterale è il mal di testa, ma possono seguire depressione, stanchezza, irritabilità, nausea e vomito, oltre a disturbi più specifici come gli spasmi muscolari. In generale comunque, i sintomi durano circa 10 giorni.
> 
> Puoi smettere se vuoi...


ma no..
quando rimasi incinta decisi di non prenderne più..(beh un pò di caffè non fa mica male anche se aspetti un figlio ma io sono stata per nove mesi mostruosamente rompicoglioni nei confronti di me stessa)
e non ho avuto nessun sintomo del genere..
mi mancava un pò al mattino..
ma lo sostituivo con latte e cacao...(poco)..

(ricordo quando ero in travaglio...le ostetriche alle 5 de mattino avevano messo su la caffettiera...
 che ero in pieno delirio e le ho pregate di darmene un goccio...solo un pò..
lo desideravo con tutta me stessa..avevo gli occhi di fuori
dissero no avviamente...vi risparmio la mia reazione..:rotfl


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> io ne prendevo troppi...
> adoro il caffè e adoro tutto ciò che odora e ha sapore di caffè...
> adesso che ne prendo meno mi sento meglio...
> 
> ...


Ne avrai presi troppi...ma bastano quelli giusti...!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no..
> quando rimasi incinta decisi di non prenderne più..(beh un pò di caffè non fa mica male anche se aspetti un figlio ma io sono stata per nove mesi mostruosamente rompicoglioni nei confronti di me stessa)
> e non ho avuto nessun sintomo del genere..
> mi mancava un pò al mattino..
> ...


e perchè? a me l'hanno dato. Mica è cocaina.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne avrai presi troppi...ma bastano quelli giusti...!:rotfl:



l'ho capita dopo...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma no..
> quando rimasi incinta decisi di non prenderne più..(beh un pò di caffè non fa mica male anche se aspetti un figlio ma io sono stata per nove mesi mostruosamente rompicoglioni nei confronti di me stessa)
> e non ho avuto nessun sintomo del genere..
> mi mancava un pò al mattino..
> ...


Quello che occhi ha scritto è vero, e già io lo sapevo, come i mal di testa che vengono da astinenza.

Però a volte le coincidenze giocano ruoli fondamentali, magari bevevi qualche bibita o altro ed immettevi caffeina.

Ma dicci dicci che reazione avesti?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> l'ho capita dopo...:rotfl:


Vabbè,non hai preso quelli giusti ho capito...!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e perché dovrei? Tu perché non ti disintossici dallo zucchero e dai dolci, piuttosto, che fanno oggettivamente molto male? Io non ne uso


ma per chi mi hai preso??? mica mi faccio di zuccheri!! Io bevo 2, massimo 3 caffè al giorno. Rigorosamente zuccherati.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che occhi ha scritto è vero, e già io lo sapevo, come i mal di testa che vengono da astinenza.
> 
> Però a volte le coincidenze giocano ruoli fondamentali, magari bevevi qualche bibita o altro ed immettevi caffeina.
> 
> Ma dicci dicci che reazione avesti?



avbeh ultimo dipo 14 ore di travaglio secondo te....?...
l'esorcista non serviva nemmeno...
:rotfl:

ma..lo rifarei...perchè dopo..beh dopo ho finalmente abbracciato il mio tesoro grande...

però ammetto che è stato troppo lungo il calvario...troppo...arrivai in orspedale con le doglie-non fortissime -alle 21 circa.. verso le 11 arrivarono quelle mostruose...alle 3 di notte volevo fare testamento...insomma ho partorito alle 15...)


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma per chi mi hai preso??? mica mi faccio di zuccheri!! Io bevo 2, massimo 3 caffè al giorno. Rigorosamente zuccherati.


sei tu che mangi fette e fette di torta al cioccolato e quella roba col nome fallace di "ricotta vegan", mica io... quelli non sono zuccheri? Come li chiami?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

:rotfl:io sono stata fortunata.ho fatto veloce,sono scesa quasi subito dal letto (per andare a pettinarmi)e all'uscita dell'ospedale, dopo due giorni indossavo i miei jeans stretti , più magra di prima.





Annuccia ha detto:


> avbeh ultimo dipo 14 ore di travaglio secondo te....?...
> l'esorcista non serviva nemmeno...
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sei tu che mangi fette e fette di torta al cioccolato e quella roba col nome fallace di "ricotta vegan", mica io... quelli non sono zuccheri? Come li chiami?



Ogni tanto!!!.... mica mangio solo quello e manco tutti i giorni!! Eddai!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avbeh ultimo dipo 14 ore di travaglio secondo te....?...
> l'esorcista non serviva nemmeno...
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


e figurati cosa cambiava un caffè...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:io sono stata fortunata.ho fatto veloce,sono scesa quasi subito dal letto (per andare a pettinarmi)e all'uscita dell'ospedale, dopo due giorni indossavo i miei jeans stretti , più magra di prima.


beh il giorno dopo anche io ero già in piedi...truccata e lucidata..
ho partorito di sabato e lunedì mattina ero a casa...


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ogni tanto!!!.... mica mangio solo quello e manco tutti i giorni!! Eddai!!


ma io rispondevo al tuo assurdo "puoi smettere se vuoi"...io direi: perché dovrei? Mica eccedo nella quantità di caffeina consigliata dai medici! Dai 3 ai 5 sono ampiamente tollerati, io ne bevo intorno ai 4 (3 se sono di corsa)...
Lo zucchero raffinato, invece, una quantità tollerata non ce l'ha proprio


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e figurati cosa cambiava un caffè...


beh non mi facevano nemmeno bere...
no signora no...altrimenti vomita..
ma checazzo ho vomitato per 4 mesi all'inizio..una vomitatina in più in mezzo a questo delirio che mi può fregare?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh il giorno dopo anche io ero già in piedi...truccata e lucidata..
> ho partorito di sabato e lunedì mattina ero a casa...


dimenticando testamento e dolori


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avbeh ultimo dipo 14 ore di travaglio secondo te....?...
> l'esorcista non serviva nemmeno...
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


:bacio:

So di che parli, ho assistito al tutto, compreso di quei "punti" dati a vivo dopo aver partorito. E chi le scorda più certe voci e quella mano che mi stringeva e quegli occhi che mi guardavano.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimenticando testamento e dolori


va beh certo...

quando tutto finisce e prendi in braccio "il risultato" dici a te stessa :me ne sarei fatta anche trenta ore così...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> So di che parli,* ho assistito al tutto*, compreso di quei "punti" dati a vivo dopo aver partorito. E chi le scorda più certe voci e quella mano che mi stringeva e quegli occhi che mi guardavano.


mio marito è svenuto...fuori.



:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mio marito è svenuto...fuori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me soltanto le gambe durante il tragitto per l'ospedale, pensa te che non riuscivo quasi più a schiacciare i pedali talmente mi tremavano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io rispondevo al tuo assurdo "puoi smettere se vuoi"...io direi: perché dovrei? Mica eccedo nella quantità di caffeina consigliata dai medici! Dai 3 ai 5 sono ampiamente tollerati, io ne bevo intorno ai 4 (3 se sono di corsa)...
> *Lo zucchero raffinato, invece, una quantità tollerata non ce l'ha proprio *


vabbè il "puoi smettere se vuoi"... era ironico. La tua descrizione sembra di "drogata di caffeina" 

sullo zucchero hai pienamente ragione. Ho intenzione di sostituirlo con lo sciroppo d'Agave. Unico problema è che a me piace il caffè del bar. Mi porto dietro la boccetta di sciroppo? Amaro non riesco proprio a berlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh non mi facevano nemmeno bere...
> no signora no...altrimenti vomita..
> ma checazzo ho vomitato per 4 mesi all'inizio..una vomitatina in più in mezzo a questo delirio che mi può fregare?


a me il caffè l'hanno fatto e portato dopo le prime 12 ore di travaglio(18 di doglie)... mi hanno chiesto persino se volevo mangiare qualcosa, l'unica paura che avevano era la pressione bassa. Ho partorito dopo altre 8 ore. Bei ricordi, dopo il parto l'ostetrica venne in camera e mi disse: una roba come quella che hai passato tu non si augura a nessuno. Quando sono entrata per la seconda volta, si ricordavano di me. Meno male che me la sono cavata in 3 ore con la piccola.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> So di che parli, ho assistito al tutto, compreso di quei "punti" dati a vivo dopo aver partorito. E chi le scorda più certe voci e quella mano che mi stringeva e quegli occhi che mi guardavano.


L'occhio del neonato è già in grado di vedere tutto ciò che lo circonda perché la sua retina è in condizione di catturare le immagini; queste però non sono in grado di essere elaborate ed interpretate dal cervello per cui il bebè, pur vedendo (nel senso meccanico del termine) correttamente, non è in grado di riconoscere o di capire quello che vede, e perciò di fatto è come se non vedesse per niente.

mi spiace distruggere il tuo romanticismo ma non "ti guardava".


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Chissà quante olive avete mangiato eh!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'occhio del neonato è già in grado di vedere tutto ciò che lo circonda perché la sua retina è in condizione di catturare le immagini; queste però non sono in grado di essere elaborate ed interpretate dal cervello per cui il bebè, pur vedendo (nel senso meccanico del termine) correttamente, non è in grado di riconoscere o di capire quello che vede, e perciò di fatto è come se non vedesse per niente.
> 
> mi spiace distruggere il tuo romanticismo ma non "ti guardava".



In effetti lo hai distrutto, peccato che gli occhi sofferenti che mi guardavano erano quelli di mia moglie. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti lo hai distrutto, peccato che gli occhi sofferenti che mi guardavano erano quelli di mia moglie. :rotfl:


bugiardo!! hai scritto "manina".... non girare la frittata!

E tua moglie ti stava odiando!! sappilo!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti lo hai distrutto, peccato che gli occhi sofferenti che mi guardavano erano quelli di mia moglie. :rotfl:



PS.  solo chi può, può mettersi dove vuole, privilegio per pochi mafiosi, io mafioso mi sono messo su previo consiglio del medico dove volevo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bugiardo!! hai scritto "manina".... non girare la frittata!
> 
> E tua moglie ti stava odiando!! sappilo!!



auahhahahahahahahahahahahah :rotfl::rotfl: mia moglie ai tempi pesava 44kg, ora per fortuna mia pesa 52kg, pensi avesse la manona? :rotfl:sallo sappilo e sappiamolo tutti ora!


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me soltanto le gambe durante il tragitto per l'ospedale, pensa te che non riuscivo quasi più a schiacciare i pedali talmente mi tremavano.



io sono andata senza avvertirlo...

:rotfl:lui giusto quella sera aveva un impegno importante..ricordo che non voleva andare..
e allora per tranquillizzarlo mi feci portare da mia madre...ricordo che nel pomeriggio mi sentivo strana...mal di schiena ma credevo fosse normale..
beh verso le 20:30 giù di li mia madre mi disse:non mi piace la tua faccia cos'hai...
mah risposi..forse forse sarebbe meglio fare una capitina in ospedale...
lui comunque non avrebbe fatto tardi quindi ho deciso di aspettare un pò prima di dirgli che ero in ospedale...
risordo che voleva rimanere a dormire nei corridoi...
lo buttarono fuori..
allora dormo in macchina...
ma no dai avi a casa..il dottore dice che prima di domani la pupa non nasce
ha dormito da mia madre che stava a due passi dall'ospedale..
è arrivato alle 5 ma ancora io ero li sotto tracciato..voleva entrare in sala travaglio, fecero un eccezzione ma lo sbatterono fuori perchè mi agitava(vero..nell'arco di 10 minuti l'ho mandato a fare in culo 20 volte)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhahahahahahahahahahahah :rotfl::rotfl: mia moglie ai tempi pesava 44kg, ora per fortuna mia pesa 52kg, pensi avesse la manona? :rotfl:sallo sappilo e sappiamolo tutti ora!


CAZZAROOOO!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io sono andata senza avvertirlo...
> 
> :rotfl:lui giusto quella sera aveva un impegno importante..ricordo che non voleva andare..
> e allora per tranquillizzarlo mi feci portare da mia madre...ricordo che nel pomeriggio mi sentivo strana...mal di schiena ma credevo fosse normale..
> ...


 porello però! ( dai mi difendo la categoria, solo questo eh!) 
Noi andammo nel primo pomeriggio, io ero in pausa pranzo e da mia madre. Mia moglie non voleva assolutamente stare da sola. Anche ora per sciocchezze esige che io ci sia sempre.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè il "puoi smettere se vuoi"... era ironico. La tua descrizione sembra di "drogata di caffeina"
> 
> sullo zucchero hai pienamente ragione. Ho intenzione di sostituirlo con lo sciroppo d'Agave. Unico problema è che a me piace il caffè del bar. Mi porto dietro la boccetta di sciroppo? Amaro non riesco proprio a berlo.


ok, se era ironico ignora il mio commento 

Reagisco armata a chi mi dice che bisogna smettere ogni dipendenza. Non ho niente in contrario (filosoficamente parlando) alle dipendenze 
Il caffè è, alla fine, l'unica (potenziale) prova attendibile dell'esistenza di dio


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> CAZZAROOOO!! :rotfl::rotfl:


uffa.... 


Mangiatore di zuccheri a tignitè e senza  decenza pure!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, se era ironico ignora il mio commento
> 
> Reagisco armata a chi mi dice che bisogna smettere ogni dipendenza. Non ho niente in contrario (filosoficamente parlando) alle dipendenze
> *Il caffè è, alla fine, l'unica (potenziale) prova attendibile dell'esistenza di dio*


e dire che io ancora non ne ho trovata una....... Le dipendenze ma figurati. Io fumo ancora le normali sigarette. Poche!! POCHISSIME! Fino ad ora, oggi, sono 2.



Ultimo ha detto:


> uffa....
> Mangiatore di zuccheri a tignitè e senza decenza pure!:rotfl:


ma pure te??? e basta.... vado a farmi una fetta di torta. Tzè!! :sonar:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> porello però! ( dai mi difendo la categoria, solo questo eh!)
> Noi andammo nel primo pomeriggio, io ero in pausa pranzo e da mia madre. Mia moglie non voleva assolutamente stare da sola. Anche ora per sciocchezze esige che io ci sia sempre.


io stavo sola invece..sono andata da mia madre per tranquillizzarlo...per farlo tranquillamente andare dove doveva...
e se fossi stata a casa sola avrei chiamato comunque mia madre o mio padre NON LUI...
ricordo che i giorni precedenti al parto..beh in quei giorni in cui potrebbe accadere a momenti andava a letto vestito...
non si sa mai..per non perdere tempo...mi metteva un ansia....
quando non c'era telefonava 320.000 volte...
-tutto ok? come ti senti?
bene lei è ancora dentro non preoccuparti...
bene..
15 min dopo..
-che fai?
gioco a palla con tua figlia sai era stanca di stare dentro e ha deciso di prendere aria...
ma secondo te...?

è stato sempre un pò camurria..durante la gravidanza è stato ..un disco rotta:attenta, non fare, non ti chinare, che fai faccio io, riposati, levati.
se devi farti il bagno aspetta me ok?
perchè hai paura che affogo?la vasca non è mica così grande?
no sai se scivoli se ....non si sa mai, tu aspettami ok?
:rotfl:
(toccavo ferro tutte le volte )

però mi inteneriva molto...
si sentiva impotente...
voleva solo fare del suo meglio..e a suo modo l'ha fatto.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e dire che io ancora non ne ho trovata una....... Le dipendenze ma figurati. Io fumo ancora le normali sigarette. Poche!! POCHISSIME! Fino ad ora, oggi, sono 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ma pure te??? e basta.... vado a farmi una fetta di torta. Tzè!! :sonar:


Vbbhè va" visto che nessuno lo scrive, faccio quello acculturato, il caffè vero si trova soltanto... ( andatevelo a cercare su google) il caffè si beve soltanto ed esclusivamente senza zucchero, quindi amaro. 

Ma scrivendo andate a cercarvelo su google ho fatto l'ignorante? 

Lo zucchero non si assume! o se si assume in piccolissima percentuale, perchè basta una sana ed equilibrata alimentazione che il tutto viene assunto in maniera "semplice" e giusta. 

Il sale non si deve mai mettere, e ripeto mai! perchè basta quello che si assume giornalmente, quello che si assume giornalmente è già troppo vista la dieta mediterranea.

Il pepe... ho scassato la minchia ok.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io stavo sola invece..sono andata da mia madre per tranquillizzarlo...per farlo tranquillamente andare dove doveva...
> e se fossi stata a casa sola avrei chiamato comunque mia madre o mio padre NON LUI...
> ricordo che i giorni precedenti al parto..beh in quei giorni in cui potrebbe accadere a momenti andava a letto vestito...
> non si sa mai..per non perdere tempo...mi metteva un ansia....
> ...


:rofl::rofl:
Credo che ricordarlo sia bello no?


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl:
> Credo che ricordarlo sia bello no?


eh si certo...

quasi quasi me ne faccio un altro....

ma anche no.
non so
chissà


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> eh si certo...
> 
> quasi quasi me ne faccio un altro....
> 
> ...



So di essere un uomo quindi già dicendo questo ho detto tutto, ma avendone la possibilità farei almeno cinque figli! la confusione, le voci, le grida i pianti ed una tavola dove riunirsi tutti assieme, era il sogno che non ho avverato. Visto i tempi ed i problemi economici per crescerli. Si perchè se mia moglie fosse stata d'accordo  ed economicamente fossimo stati più agiati, ne avrei voluto altri.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *So di essere un uomo quindi già dicendo questo ho detto tutto*, ma avendone la possibilità farei almeno cinque figli! la confusione, le voci, le grida i pianti ed una tavola dove riunirsi tutti assieme, era il sogno che non ho avverato. Visto i tempi ed i problemi economici per crescerli. Si perchè se mia moglie fosse stata d'accordo ed economicamente fossimo stati più agiati, *ne avrei voluto altri*.


so di essere una donna quindi già dicendo questo ho detto tutto:
certo! mica li fate voi?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> so di essere una donna quindi già dicendo questo ho detto tutto:
> certo! mica li fate voi?


Mi riferivo appunto al fatto che non li facciamo noi maschi. Ma guarda che il dolore non è una prerogativa assoluta del parto.  
Conosco donne che non solo nella gravidanza non hanno avuto nessun problema ma anche nel parto, come conosco donne che hanno avuto problemi. 

Ma voi donne state soltanto a lamentarvi, gioite di una vita che vi cresce dentro e uscite i malesseri soltanto, come mai? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> so di essere una donna quindi già dicendo questo ho detto tutto:
> certo! mica li fate voi?


è vero, e pergiunta adesso, stronzette, potete fare anche a meno di noi per rimanere PREGNE. 

anche noi però, volendo possiamo optare per una bambola, senza il problema che rimanga PREGNA.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi riferivo appunto al fatto che non li facciamo noi maschi. Ma guarda che il dolore non è una prerogativa assoluta del parto.
> Conosco donne che non solo nella gravidanza non hanno avuto nessun problema ma anche nel parto, come conosco donne che hanno avuto problemi.
> 
> *Ma voi donne state soltanto a lamentarvi, gioite di una vita che vi cresce dentro e uscite i malesseri soltanto, come mai? :rotfl:*


*

*tesoro mio grande, bello...amore...
ancora parolacce non ne avevo detto oggi...

ma certo che gioiamo...
ma mica le cose belle arrivano così...senza fatica...
la fatica e il dolore vengono come dire "anestetizzati "dalla gioia..ma ci sono...e non puoi fare a meno di sentirli..
io ho provato a tacere per le prime 5.. 6 ore...
mi hanno anche elogiata all'inizio ma poi...
poi...
nun cia fai...
devi...
ecchecazzo.

e quando ti puntano i gomiti sulla pancia e schiacciano???...non è goduria...
non è piacere...il resto non lo dico...
certo c'è chi si spiccia presto...
a me non è accaduto...
anzi se la vuoi sapere tutta mi hanno rotto le acque ore e ore prima(incompetenti)
mia figlia era rimasta quasi incastrata...
è nata viola infatti..per fortuna si è ripresa ha piantosubito..
ma la fifa quando la faccia del gine non ti dice niente di buono associato al dolore che ti spacca in due...
non si può spiegare 
anche se lo rifarei..tranquillamente.nonostante tutto.

(anche se in tutto quello sfacelo sai cosa pensavo...?"meno male che mio marito non è entrato altrimenti come minimo gli pigliava un infarto, conoscendolo" :rotfl


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è vero, e pergiunta adesso, stronzette, potete fare anche a meno di noi per rimanere PREGNE.
> 
> anche noi però, volendo possiamo optare per una bambola, senza il problema che rimanga PREGNA.


ora e sempre, W la pecora Dolly.
Da femmina a femmina senza passare per il via


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora e sempre, W la pecora Dolly.
> Da femmina a femmina senza passare per il via


Oddio. Non ha fatto una fine bellissima, povera bestia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio. Non ha fatto una fine bellissima, povera bestia.


non dirmi che ne hanno fatto salsicce! :risata:


scusa. Ma sapevi che Leonardo (da Vinci) fra le altre cose studiava un modo per ottenere la partenogenesi maschile e bypassare così la nostra essenzialità nella procreazione? La pecora Dolly è la nostra tardiva risposta


----------



## Lui (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora e sempre, W la pecora Dolly.
> Da femmina a femmina senza passare per il via


mi aspettavo una risposta moooooltoooooooo più peggiore, mi pare si possa dire, o forse più pessima, mha.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non dirmi che ne hanno fatto salsicce! :risata:
> 
> 
> scusa. Ma sapevi che Leonardo (da Vinci) fra le altre cose studiava un modo per ottenere la partenogenesi maschile e *bypassare così la nostra essenzialità nella procreazione?* La pecora Dolly è la nostra tardiva risposta


Ma infatti era un po' frù-frù, pare.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]tesoro mio grande, bello...amore...
> ancora parolacce non ne avevo detto oggi...
> 
> ma certo che gioiamo...
> ...


Quello che scriverò non è una maniera per risponderti male, considerale delle cose che penso che so, che scriverò.

Nessuno ha mai messo in dubbio il dolore che si possa provare in una gravidanza ne tanto meno in un parto. E spesso nel passato ho invidiato le donne per il dono che hanno nel riuscire a crescere un figlio dentro se stessi, è anche vero comunque che la soglia del dolore in una donna è minore che in un uomo, e questo non vuol dire dare credito all'uomo, vuol dire soltanto dare più credito alla donna, capisci ammia Annù è ora di finirla con certe esternazioni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti era un po' frù-frù, pare.


beh, di quello aveva facoltà. E' che era misogino a livelli assurdi, e di quello non avrebbe dovuto avere facoltà


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi aspettavo una risposta moooooltoooooooo più peggiore, mi pare si possa dire, o forse più pessima, mha.



Bhe che ci aspettavamo? d'altronde sai le risposte vengono date così! tanto per darle. 
Che poi avere una gravidanza tramite inseminazione artificiale oppure tramite una bella trombata, mi dici che cazzo toglie all'amore tra un'uomo ed una donna. 
Mah! madonna santa va! oggi sono fuori di testa proprio e non riesco a trattenermi. 

Se il mondo andrà avanti con simili esternazioni veramente i miei figli per scopare si faranno una bella pecora, non avranno bisogno di dirgli troia mettiti a novanta gradi!

Inutile dire, Clà ma che cazzo hai? seguo soltanto l'esempio vuoto di certe persone e mi abbasso ancor di più alle minchiate che dicono. Perchè certe minchiate non si dovrebbe dire!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi aspettavo una risposta moooooltoooooooo più peggiore, mi pare si possa dire, o forse più pessima, mha.


e' che tu fai tutto da solo e ti aspetti da solo delle cose che poi da solo a volte riconosci che erano cagate. Sicuramente mi nomini troppo anche quando non c'emtra ssolutamente nulla e non ti quoto, ma questo avviene già da tempo. Avrai tempo da buttare, mah. Anzi, come dici tu: mha.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e' che tu fai tutto da solo e ti aspetti da solo delle cose che poi da solo a volte riconosci che erano cagate. Sicuramente mi nomini troppo anche quando non c'emtra ssolutamente nulla e non ti quoto, ma questo avviene già da tempo. Avrai tempo da buttare, mah. Anzi, come dici tu: mha.


Di solito chi legge è spettatore, e di solito chi va oltre e capisce che si scherza, scherza. Tu credimi di lui non hai capito proprio un bel nulla. E la tua acidità ed acredine nei confronti di che cosa ancora mica l'ho capito, sembra essere soltanto una parte di quella commedia dove tu hai scelto gli attori senza nessun appello al dialogo o scherzo che sia, o perlomeno senza nessun appello ad un considerazione diversa dell'utente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito chi legge è spettatore, e di solito chi va oltre e capisce che si scherza, scherza. Tu credimi di lui non hai capito proprio un bel nulla. E la tua acidità ed acredine nei confronti di che cosa ancora mica l'ho capito, sembra essere soltanto una parte di quella commedia dove tu hai scelto gli attori senza nessun appello al dialogo o scherzo che sia, o perlomeno senza nessun appello ad un considerazione diversa dell'utente.


eccone un altro che se non interveniva era meglio. Ma davvero. Molte cose a me sembra che tu non capisca, ma sorvolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, di quello aveva facoltà. E' che era misogino a livelli assurdi, e di quello non avrebbe dovuto avere facoltà


Non lo sapevo mica.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eccone un altro che se non interveniva era meglio. Ma davvero. Molte cose a me sembra che tu non capisca, ma sorvolo.


Eccone un'altro? aò comincia a calare un po la cresta, eventualmente scrivi eccolo!! che cazzo centrano gli altri? impara ad usare il cervello bimbuzza! impara ad usarlo ed a ragionare, per scrivere sai scrivere ti manca soltanto il farlo funzionare adeguatamente. e che cazzo eh. 

Scusa il cazzo, eh!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Eccone un'altro? aò comincia a calare un po la cresta, eventualmente scrivi eccolo!! che cazzo centrano gli altri? impara ad usare il cervello bimbuzza! impara ad usarlo ed a ragionare, per scrivere sai scrivere ti manca soltanto il farlo funzionare adeguatamente. e che cazzo eh.
> 
> Scusa il cazzo, eh!


Cosa ti avevo detto?Io veramente non capisco dove sta tipa appoggi questa prosopopea,tutto fumo e zero contenuti.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ti avevo detto?Io veramente non capisco dove sta tipa appoggi questa prosopopea,tutto fumo e zero contenuti.



Ah bhe oscù guarda, mentre ti leggevo nell'altro 3D, quello di maya intendo, mi dicevo ma porca paletta! si si stanno divertendo scherzano e ridono sorridono etc etc... La situazione personalmente non mi piace, anche perchè boh vedo maya molto infantile... Poi mi sono detto, ma ci sono persone che con la loro cultura e le loro mezze frasi che sono molto ma molto più sporche nei contenuti e molto più subdole.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe oscù guarda, mentre ti leggevo nell'altro 3D, quello di maya intendo, mi dicevo ma porca paletta! si si stanno divertendo scherzano e ridono sorridono etc etc... La situazione personalmente non mi piace, anche perchè boh vedo maya molto infantile... Poi mi sono detto, ma ci sono persone che con la loro cultura e le loro mezze frasi che sono molto ma molto più sporche nei contenuti e molto più subdole.


Vabbè dai scherziamo in buona fede.Per il resto tu sai bene cosa penso.Non mi piace,non mi è mai piaciuta,e son contento di nojn piacergli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe oscù guarda, mentre ti leggevo nell'altro 3D, quello di maya intendo, mi dicevo ma porca paletta! si si stanno divertendo scherzano e ridono sorridono etc etc... La situazione personalmente non mi piace, anche perchè boh vedo maya *molto infantile*... Poi mi sono detto, ma ci sono persone che con la loro cultura e le loro mezze frasi che sono molto ma molto più sporche nei contenuti e molto più subdole.


si vabbè... ma ha fatto due figli ed è sufficentemente informata dell'argomento. Poi era tutto tanto surreale da non essere volgare. O perlomeno era più triviale che volgare. Insomma: faceva ridere, dai.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè... ma ha fatto due figli ed è sufficentemente informata dell'argomento. Poi era tutto tanto surreale da non essere volgare. O perlomeno era più triviale che volgare. Insomma: faceva ridere, dai.


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè... ma ha fatto due figli ed è sufficentemente informata dell'argomento. Poi era tutto tanto surreale da non essere volgare. O perlomeno era più triviale che volgare. Insomma: faceva ridere, dai.


Ok, ok.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Però*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè... ma ha fatto due figli ed è sufficentemente informata dell'argomento. Poi era tutto tanto surreale da non essere volgare. O perlomeno era più triviale che volgare. Insomma: faceva ridere, dai.


Però mi piacerebbe parlare di sesso senza dover scivolare ogni volta nel triviale,io mi sento un pizzico a disagio.Ultimo non ha tutti i torti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però mi piacerebbe parlare di sesso senza dover scivolare ogni volta nel triviale,*io mi sento un pizzico a disagio.*Ultimo non ha tutti i torti.


si vede.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però mi piacerebbe parlare di sesso senza dover scivolare ogni volta nel triviale,io mi sento un pizzico a disagio.Ultimo non ha tutti i torti.



sai qual è il problema...che immagino le risate che ti fai e la tua faccia mentre scrivi ste cose:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eccone un'altro? aò comincia *a calare un po la cresta*, eventualmente scrivi eccolo!! che cazzo centrano gli altri? *impara ad usare il cervello* bimbuzza! impara ad usarlo ed a ragionare, per scrivere sai scrivere ti manca soltanto il farlo funzionare adeguatamente. e che cazzo eh.
> 
> Scusa il cazzo, eh!


see, certo. Come dici tu. Sempre come dici tu :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sai qual è il problema...che immagino le risate che ti fai e la tua faccia mentre scrivi ste cose:rotfl:


Aspetta,mi piace il divertimento,però con voi diventa difficile affrontare certi argomenti.Si trascende spesso,e spesso viene fatto alle spalle di poveri malcapitati.Si possono affrontare svariate discussioni,ma sempre con garbo e morigeratezza,invece il tratto di alcuni di voi è sempre sguaiato e volgare,a me la cosa disturba!Capisco ultimo....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sai qual è il problema...che immagino le risate che ti fai e la tua faccia mentre scrivi ste cose:rotfl:


Mannajia la puttana io questa faccio fatica pure a non leggerla...!!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe oscù guarda, mentre ti leggevo nell'altro 3D, quello di maya intendo, mi dicevo ma porca paletta! si si stanno divertendo scherzano e ridono sorridono etc etc... La situazione personalmente non mi piace, anche perchè boh vedo maya molto infantile... Poi mi sono detto, ma ci sono persone che con la loro cultura e le loro mezze frasi che sono molto ma molto più sporche nei contenuti e molto più subdole.


amico bisogna sempre stare qua ad ''ascoltare''le lagne dei traditi.??...le offese ai poveri traditori???...e'stata una goliardata...non fare il patacca!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe per J and bì se uno lavora in banca, ha quella soddisfazione che mai potrà avere uno che maneggia merda. Il banchiere lavora no? lo spurgatore invece ruba. Onor ai lavoratori.
> 
> Minchia io non so per quale motivo qualsiasi cosa dice Gioacchino la dice sempre sbagliata. Sempre.


Ma benedetto uomo sei davvero con il dente avvelenato! Allora è meglio fare lo stradino del calciatore, in effetti hanno le stesse soddisfazioni!:nuke:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:io sono stata fortunata.ho fatto veloce,sono scesa quasi subito dal letto (per andare a pettinarmi)e all'uscita dell'ospedale, dopo due giorni indossavo i miei jeans stretti , più magra di prima.


Vuoi proprio renderti simpatica eh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi proprio renderti simpatica eh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non mi rileggo mai per paura di prendermi a sberle da sola


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi rileggo mai per paura di prendermi a sberle da sola



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Lui (1 Marzo 2013)

Oggi, più di ieri, sono un po così, scazzato, incazzato e di nuovo scazzato.

*Cara AnnaBlume, pensi, anzi, sei certa che io voglia a tutti i costi rendermi simpatico ai tuoi occhi: ora, detto papale papale, pubblicamente, non me ne fotte una santa beata MINCHIAZZA, ne di te ne tantomeno del tuo giudizio. Inizialmente ho provato a capire il perchè di questo tuo parere negativo nei miei riguardi, non l'ho capito prima e non voglio più capirlo ora. Tu ti ritieni troppo TUTTO, io secondo te sono troppo NIENTE. Contenta tu, contento io.
N.B. questo messagio non necessita di risposta.

*Questo è il 3D del cazzeggio per eccellenza, rileggete la prefazione. Gli utenti che volessero continuare a frequentare il club sono ben accetti, come sin ora è stato, di certo non sarò io ad impedirne la frequentazione, anche perchè non è nei miei poteri, ma pregati di adeguarsi ai contenuti terra terra ed al modus vivendi. 
Ciascuno si crea il mondo che vuole, questo è il mio e di altri come me che abbiamo le palle piene di piagnistei e problemi vari che già riempiono quotidianamente la vita reale.

buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Oggi, più di ieri, sono un po così, scazzato, incazzato e di nuovo scazzato.
> 
> *Cara AnnaBlume, pensi, anzi, sei certa che io voglia a tutti i costi rendermi simpatico ai tuoi occhi: ora, detto papale papale, pubblicamente, non me ne fotte una santa beata MINCHIAZZA, ne di te ne tantomeno del tuo giudizio. Inizialmente ho provato a capire il perchè di questo tuo parere negativo nei miei riguardi, non l'ho capito prima e non voglio più capirlo ora. Tu ti ritieni troppo TUTTO, io secondo te sono troppo NIENTE. Contenta tu, contento io.
> N.B. questo messagio non necessita di risposta.
> ...



:risata:


----------



## Lui (1 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata:









































































































































non ho parole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ho parole.


vedo :sarcastic:


----------



## Annuccia (1 Marzo 2013)

il riassunto settimanale lui lo ha già fatto???   mi sa di no...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma benedetto uomo sei davvero con il dente avvelenato! Allora è meglio fare lo stradino del calciatore, in effetti hanno le stesse soddisfazioni!:nuke:


Dici che ho il dente avvelenato? 

Bene mettiamo in pratica quello che tu hai scritto. E andiamo a esaminare le frasi che io ho scritto e le farsi che hai scritto tu. 

Nella somma dei due discorsi a parere mio ne esce fuori che sei una bigotta, controllati il significato di bigotto, estraine il contenuto e te lo sbatti in faccia.

Tanto per concludere e dare quel tocco di anestesia ad un veleno iniettato dico che, ti potevi evitare di voler mordere senza senso. 

PS Non scordiamoci di esaminare la mia e la tua frase, perchè voglio proprio vedere che succede.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico bisogna sempre stare qua ad ''ascoltare''le lagne dei traditi.??...le offese ai poveri traditori???...e'stata una goliardata...non fare il patacca!



Figurati Lothar,ho detto solo la mia, oltre quello, stop.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che ho il dente avvelenato?
> 
> Bene mettiamo in pratica quello che tu hai scritto. E andiamo a esaminare le frasi che io ho scritto e le farsi che hai scritto tu.
> 
> ...


 Allora devo esplicitare tutto in ogni post? Quel post era in riferimento a una tua risposta a JB (contro il quale ti scagli costantemente e qualsiasi cosa scriva; cosa sulla quale ti avevo chiesto il perché in chiaro, senza alcuna partigianeria, ma solo per capire) in quella risposta l'avevi accusato di essere uno snob che non rispettava il lavoro. Poiché a me non sembrava che avesse voluto dire quel che tu avevi interpretato, trovavo la tua risposta data "col dente avvelenato" (nei confronti di JB) perché è (per me) evidente che ci siano lavori che danno più soddisfazioni in sé, oltre che economiche e di prestigio nella società (aspetti questi ultimi che mi interessano molto molto poco). Io credo che troverei più soddisfazione a fare la sceneggiatrice di film di successo piuttosto che l'impiegata alla posta. Questo esempio è utile per far capire come nella soddisfazione non entri il poter considerare il lavoro "sporco" o "umile"? A te non sarebbe piaciuto essere un calciatore da finale dei mondiali?   P.S. Che cavolo c'entra con il discorso in oggetto essere o non essere bigotte?!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora devo esplicitare tutto in ogni post? Quel post era in riferimento a una tua risposta a JB (contro il quale ti scagli costantemente e qualsiasi cosa scriva; cosa sulla quale ti avevo chiesto il perché in chiaro, senza alcuna partigianeria, ma solo per capire) in quella risposta l'avevi accusato di essere uno snob che non rispettava il lavoro. Poiché a me non sembrava che avesse voluto dire quel che tu avevi interpretato, trovavo la tua risposta data "col dente avvelenato" (nei confronti di JB) perché è (per me) evidente che ci siano lavori che danno più soddisfazioni in sé, oltre che economiche e di prestigio nella società (aspetti questi ultimi che mi interessano molto molto poco). Io credo che troverei più soddisfazione a fare la sceneggiatrice di film di successo piuttosto che l'impiegata alla posta. Questo esempio è utile per far capire come nella soddisfazione non entri il poter considerare il lavoro "sporco" o "umile"? A te non sarebbe piaciuto essere un calciatore da finale dei mondiali?   P.S. Che cavolo c'entra con il discorso in oggetto essere o non essere bigotte?!!


gnegnegnegnegne
e le pigotte le hai mai viste?
E le trigotte?

Dai qua
bevemo du goti
che siamo dei bei visigotti...

Che Ultimo
posta 
in Ostrogotto...

Brunetta...rilassati...
Dai qua vieni da me che ciuluma...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> gnegnegnegnegne
> e le pigotte le hai mai viste?
> E le trigotte?
> 
> ...


 che significa?


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> che significa?



hm, pessima domanda


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, pessima domanda


Volevo un chiarimento prima di far partire gli insulti


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo un chiarimento prima di far partire gli insulti



ahahhahaha, vai con gli insulti allora


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahhahaha, vai con gli insulti allora


Aspetto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo un chiarimento prima di far partire gli insulti


Ma quali insulti...su dai...
ma cosa vuoi insultare tu...
dai su....
certo che....
porco can....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quali insulti...su dai...
> ma cosa vuoi insultare tu...
> dai su....
> certo che....
> porco can....


Non mi hai detto cosa vuol dire.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi hai detto cosa vuol dire.


Ciuliamo
me lo dice sempre lunapiena.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciuliamo
> me lo dice sempre lunapiena.


E' un augurio o una proposta?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un augurio o una proposta?


una prescrizione terapeutica
di dolcezza
anti acidume

Perchè a sto mondo
o scappi dalla finestra
o salti addosso alla maestra


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> una prescrizione terapeutica
> di dolcezza
> anti acidume
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio del caldo augurio ma, credimi, ci penso da me.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> che significa?



Ha diversi significati 
comunque c'è sul dizionario:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del caldo augurio ma, credimi, ci penso da me.


Eh ma se tanto me da tanto

Difficile che io ci possa credere...

Ma se lo dici tu....:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma se tanto me da tanto
> 
> Difficile che io ci possa credere...
> 
> Ma se lo dici tu....:smile:


Sai cosa me ne frega di quel che credi. Sono pure cose personali, no? Potrei non crederci che tu trovi qualcuna che te la dia ma tu lo dici e non vedo perché non devo crederci anche perché alla mia vita non cambia nulla né in un caso né nell'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai cosa me ne frega di quel che credi. Sono pure cose personali, no? Potrei non crederci che tu trovi qualcuna che te la dia ma tu lo dici e non vedo perché non devo crederci anche perché alla mia vita non cambia nulla né in un caso né nell'altro.


No ehm
vedi ufficialmente nessuna me l'ha mai data...

Tutto è accaduto ufficiosamente

poi qualcuna ha spifferato ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Si vero sono cose personali...

Ma sei sempre così tu?

Stile ancien forum?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ehm
> vedi ufficialmente nessuna me l'ha mai data...
> 
> Tutto è accaduto ufficiosamente
> ...


Ancien sarai tu :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ancien sarai tu :mexican:


Sei scarsa a letture?


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ancien sarai tu :mexican:



:risata::risata::risata:

opcorn:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

*Contuzzo*

Non mi stancherò mai di scriverti che sei mitico.

Sono sicuro che quello che andrò a scrivere ti farà un'immenso piacere, sai cosa ho notato nel tempo, di te? hai le caratteristiche precise precise di un vero siciliano, oltre questo non scrivo, ti lascio nel dubbio di quello che potrebbe essere l'evidenza di ciò che evinco leggendoti. 

MITICO!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi stancherò mai di scriverti che sei mitico.
> 
> Sono sicuro che quello che andrò a scrivere ti farà un'immenso piacere, sai cosa ho notato nel tempo, di te? hai le caratteristiche precise precise di un vero siciliano, oltre questo non scrivo, ti lascio nel dubbio di quello che potrebbe essere l'evidenza di ciò che evinco leggendoti.
> 
> *MITICO!*!:up:


perchè?


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> una prescrizione terapeutica
> di dolcezza
> *anti acidume*
> 
> ...


che tedio.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè?


Non posso scriverlo, altrimenti scoppierebbe l'inferno.

Alcune volte anch'io, non rispondo, però mai nascondendomi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non posso scriverlo, altrimenti scoppierebbe l'inferno.
> 
> Alcune volte anch'io, non rispondo, però mai nascondendomi.


non ho capito chi si nasconderebbe; nel caso quando non si risponde le opzioni sono:
non se ne ha tempo / voglia
non interessa. 
è un discorso già fatto
non è il caso
ci si sta toccando.
anche perché siamo già nascosti .vado che ho da pagare le tasse e mi girano 
stay tuned


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito chi si nasconderebbe; nel caso quando non si risponde le opzioni sono:
> non se ne ha tempo / voglia
> non interessa.
> è un discorso già fatto
> ...


Sto vedendo un film, adesso mi girano, siete per me dei deficienti etc etc... 
Ah aspè manco per sembrare dei rimitivo: ( o lo sono?) -( si lo sono) me ne esco con filosofia, e magari dopo anche con Patrizia.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

la verità è che non hai le palle: dicci dicci il perchè è mitico, scatena l'inferno. Ogni tanto fa bene, sai? si mescolano le carte, la verità viene a galla, ci si sfoga, poi tutto torna come prima.  E' da un pò che a tranet non succede nulla di eclatante.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la verità è che non hai le palle: dicci dicci il perchè è mitico, scatena l'inferno. Ogni tanto fa bene, sai? si mescolano le carte, la verità viene a galla, ci si sfoga, poi tutto torna come prima.  E' da un pò che a tranet non succede nulla di eclatante.


:risata:

Lo stesso starà facendo il mitico, se ci legge. Perchè lui sa! sallo! ma anche tu sai, sappilo. 

Ma mi sento ld: ed ho bisogno di una :canna:, magari dopo :dorme: e  ritornato fresco faccio rigirare :girapalle:


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

sono qui che aspetto.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono qui che aspetto.


le hai portate le carte?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

non so se c'entra con terra terra 
ma volevo spezzare una lama a favore di AnnaBLume...
E comunque ringraziarla perchè grazie al suo lignuaggio 
molto forbito mi costringe molte volte ad andarmi 
a ricercare il significato di molte parole che manco ne conoscevo l'esistenza ...
o magari la conoscevo ma mai pensato di usarle per paura che alcuni non ne conoscessero il significato...


Spero di non essere la sola 
se si vado a vergognarmi un attimo...


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

SI.



ma non potevi mandarle un pm? ma proprio qua dovevi ringraziarla? mah.  anzi scusa, mha.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le hai portate le carte?


BEDDA, quelle siciliane, per lo SCOPONE. ti piace?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SI.
> 
> 
> 
> ma non potevi mandarle un pm? ma proprio qua dovevi ringraziarla? mah.  anzi scusa, mha.



Bhè non ho abitudine di mandare mp...


Quel "si " gigante è riferito a me ?Proprio da te dico...
Dai Lui tranqui che c'è che non va in questi giorni ti ha morsicato la tarantola


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Bhè non ho abitudine di mandare mp...
> *
> 
> Quel "si " gigante è riferito a me ?Proprio da te dico...
> Dai Lui tranqui che c'è che non va in questi giorni ti ha morsicato la tarantola


...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



lunapiena ha detto:


> non so se c'entra con terra terra
> ma volevo spezzare una lama a favore di AnnaBLume...
> E comunque ringraziarla perchè grazie al suo lignuaggio
> molto forbito mi costringe molte volte ad andarmi
> ...


Si,anche io vorrei spezzare una lancia per annablume!Sono anni che non leggevo una forumista come lei,i suoi spendidi contenuti,la sua saggezza,i suoi post profondi,la sua umiltà,per non parlare della sua simpatia, delle sue faccine e dei suoi quote ai soliti amici!Come riempie il suo nulla con una sintassi pregevole, nessuno.Magari ci piacerebbe leggere altro invece del suo nulla scritto bene,ma d'altronde non ha nulla da scrivere che i soliti stupidi e imbarazzanti rimbrotti ad ultimo,che a me hanno parecchio rotto i coglioni,pensando che è qui da soli 4 mesi e si permette certi giudizi!Sti gran cazzi della sua scrittura,vorrei capire i contenuti dove sono....!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,anche io vorrei spezzare una lancia per annablume!Sono anni che non leggevo una forumista come lei,i suoi spendidi contenuti,la sua saggezza,i suoi post profondi,la sua umiltà,per non parlare della sua simpatia, delle sue faccine e dei suoi quote ai soliti amici!Come riempie il suo nulla con una sintassi pregevole, nessuno.Magari ci piacerebbe leggere altro invece del suo nulla scritto bene,ma d'altronde non ha nulla da scrivere che i soliti stupidi e imbarazzanti rimbrotti ad ultimo,che a me hanno parecchio rotto i coglioni,pensando che è qui da soli 4 mesi e si permette certi giudizi!Sti gran cazzi della sua scrittura,vorrei capire i contenuti dove sono....!



Ma dai Oscu
vogliamo parlare di come riempi il nulla tu!
Ho scritto il post senza voler far polemica ma se questo non è possibile
facciamo che non ho scritto nulla e pace fatta ...


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè non ho abitudine di mandare mp...
> 
> 
> Quel "si " gigante è riferito a me ?Proprio da te dico...
> Dai Lui tranqui che c'è che non va in questi giorni ti ha morsicato la tarantola


proprio da me in che senso? mi spieghi?


in questi giorni sono messo male, come dice sempre un mio amico, mi sono rotto i coglioni. sai quando ti prende la "mala"? qualunque cosa ti scassa, vorresti fare ma non puoi perchè.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Luna piena*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dai Oscu
> vogliamo parlare di come riempi il nulla tu!
> Ho scritto il post senza voler far polemica ma se questo non è possibile
> facciamo che non ho scritto nulla e pace fatta ...


Sicuramente in maniera più simpatica di te, di quel demente che difendi e della tua amica stupida.Un trio di cui tutti potremmo fare a meno credimi...!


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,anche io vorrei spezzare una lancia per annablume!Sono anni che non leggevo una forumista come lei,i suoi spendidi contenuti,la sua saggezza,i suoi post profondi,la sua umiltà,per non parlare della sua simpatia, delle sue faccine e dei suoi quote ai soliti amici!Come riempie il suo nulla con una sintassi pregevole, nessuno.Magari ci piacerebbe leggere altro invece del suo nulla scritto bene,ma d'altronde non ha nulla da scrivere che i soliti stupidi e imbarazzanti rimbrotti ad ultimo,che a me hanno parecchio rotto i coglioni,pensando che è qui da soli 4 mesi e si permette certi giudizi!Sti gran cazzi della sua scrittura,vorrei capire i contenuti dove sono....!


ma perchè metti Simy come titolo di ogni post :rotfl::rotfl:

cmq sai come la penso su Anna..


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> proprio da me in che senso? mi spieghi?
> 
> 
> in questi giorni sono messo male, come dice sempre un mio amico, mi sono rotto i coglioni. sai quando ti prende la "mala"? qualunque cosa ti scassa, vorresti fare ma non puoi perchè.



Nel senso che avendo aperto tu il 3d 
Terra terra pensavo fossi come me terra terra ...
Vabbè sarò la sola ad usare un lessico base che mi serva solo a farmi capire
Io fame 
io sete


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè metti Simy come titolo di ogni post :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> cmq sai come la penso su Anna..


SI siamo in netto disaccordo.....!Comunque pensando che anche luna ed il conte la pensano come te,significa che forse ho più ragione di quello che pensi...!


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dai Oscu
> vogliamo parlare di come riempi il nulla tu!
> Ho scritto il post senza voler far polemica ma se questo non è possibile
> facciamo che non ho scritto nulla e pace fatta ...


e no cara, prima l'ammazzi e poi chiedi scusa? io non sono così come è oscuro, ma la tua cara amica ha rotto proprio i cosidetti per il suo modo di. ma la vita è bella perchè è varia. a te lei piace, a me. l'ho detto prima e lei, SuperLei, ha riso ironicamente. Che donnina.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuramente in maniera più simpatica di te, di quel demente che difendi e della tua amica stupida.Un trio di cui tutti potremmo fare a meno credimi...!


Alè taca la solfa 
lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalla....
ciao stammi bene ....


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Kluna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Alè taca la solfa
> lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalla....
> ciao stammi bene ....


Appunto stammi bene tu e cercati una compagnia migliore.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nel senso che avendo aperto tu il 3d
> Terra terra pensavo fossi come me terra terra ...
> Vabbè sarò la sola ad usare un lessico base che mi serva solo a farmi capire
> Io fame
> io sete


avevo capito bene, cercavo la conferma. 

io chiavo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> e no cara, prima l'ammazzi e poi chiedi scusa? io non sono così come è oscuro, ma la tua cara amica ha rotto proprio i cosidetti per il suo modo di. ma la vita è bella perchè è varia. a te lei piace, a me. l'ho detto prima e lei, SuperLei, ha riso ironicamente. Che donnina.


Sono mesi che scrivo questo che scrivi tu....mesi.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e no cara, prima l'ammazzi e poi chiedi scusa? io non sono così come è oscuro, ma la tua cara amica ha rotto proprio i cosidetti per il suo modo di. ma la vita è bella perchè è varia. a te lei piace, a me. l'ho detto prima e lei, SuperLei, ha riso ironicamente. Che donnina.



Non ho cari amici qui dentro ...
La mia conoscenza si limita a quello che leggo in chiaro il più delle volte...
Ci sono Nik che leggo più volentieri ed altri meno ...
ed anche in questo a volte ed anche spesso mi devo ricredere sia da un lato che dall'altro...
Il fatto che  ha riso ironicamente avrebbe dato fastidio anche a me ,subito...
Ma poi ripensandoci mi avrebbe fatto capire cosa pensa di me e quindi se il fastidio 
persiste evito di quotare o di rispondere ...
senza per questo farne un caso di stato...
Tutto qui se tra due persone non c'è dialogo perchè stare a punzecchiarsi per evidenziare il fastidio che provoca 
uno nell'altro e nell'altro ancora...
Non penso che qui dentro ci siano SuperLei o Superlui solo nik che vogliono esprimere quello che gli va di far
capire di se stessi ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Però*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho cari amici qui dentro ...
> La mia conoscenza si limita a quello che leggo in chiaro il più delle volte...
> Ci sono Nik che leggo più volentieri ed altri meno ...
> ed anche in questo a volte ed anche spesso mi devo ricredere sia da un lato che dall'altro...
> ...


Strano che certi  pessimi personaggi entrano subito nelle grazie dei soliti,sarà un caso?e sarà sempre un caso che sono sempre i soliti noti poi?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> BEDDA, quelle siciliane, per lo SCOPONE. ti piace?



scientifico??


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strano che certi  pessimi personaggi entrano subito nelle grazie dei soliti,sarà un caso?e sarà sempre un caso che sono sempre i soliti noti poi?



Se la vedi così ...
direi che hai una visuale un pò limitata ,per qunto mi riguarda eh!

Per te o si è con te o contro di te ma esiste una via di mezzo sai...


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuramente in maniera più simpatica di te, *di quel demente che difendi e della tua amica stupida.*Un trio di cui tutti *potremmo* fare a meno credimi...!


:blu:
non mi piace quello che dici....
alla fine qui nessuno fa nulla a nessuno...
nessuno toglie niente a nessuno e chi vuole da altrimenti....
altrimenti..resta a casa ecco..(mi è usciita cos')


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto stammi bene tu e cercati una compagnia migliore.



vuoi essere tu il mio amico stupido

o demente scegli tu


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto vedendo un film, adesso mi girano, siete per me dei deficienti etc etc...
> Ah aspè manco per sembrare dei rimitivo: ( o lo sono?) -( si lo sono) me ne esco con filosofia, e magari dopo anche con Patrizia.


lascia stare.
non credo sia difficile da capire: il conte è maschilista e ammiccante quanto ti basta.capirai la novità


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> :blu:
> non mi piace quello che dici....
> alla fine qui nessuno fa nulla a nessuno...
> nessuno toglie niente a nessuno e chi vuole da altrimenti....
> altrimenti..resta a casa ecco..(mi è usciita cos')


Si,e a me non piace per nulla come viene trattato ultimo da una che è appena entrata e si è presentata insultando.Che ne dici?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lascia stare.
> non credo sia difficile da capire: il conte è maschilista e ammiccante quanto ti basta.capirai la novità


Ma può anche essere vero, chi ha mai detto che non sia vero?

Di certo per una persona di certa levatura, ( per me lo è assolutamente) se era o lo è diventato, di certo, la donna, ha le sue colpe, volente o nolente. 
Che poi stiamo soltanto, anzi stai soltanto giudicando. 
Che poi (2) se sta ammiccando mi sta benissimo, a me.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> vuoi essere tu il mio amico stupido
> 
> o demente scegli tu


Tranquilla hai interlocutori molto più validi....!Per il resto io sono sempre per il rispetto e forse è per quello che non ci siamo simpatici.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

che castroneria: c'è chi, vegetariano, mangia i frutti di mare perchè pensa che siano frutti e non animali. 

e poi l'ignorante sarei io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che castroneria: c'è chi, vegetariano, mangia i frutti di mare perchè pensa che siano frutti e non animali.
> 
> e poi l'ignorante sarei io.


scimmioncello, ignorante te lo dici da solo, intanto. Poi, i mitili non hanno un sistema nervoso centrale, moltivo per il quale quasi tutti i vegetariani li mangiano. La battuta sulla frutta era una battuta, se vuoi te la spiego.

e finiscila, che tanto bella figura non fai. Occupati più di TE e meno di ME. Non è difficile.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sciommioncello, ignorante te lo dici da solo, intanto. Poi, i mitili non hanno un sistema nervoso centrale, moltivo per il quale quasi tutti i vegetariani li mangiano. La battuta sulla frutta era una battuta, se vuoi te la spiego.
> 
> e finiscila, che tanto bella figura non fai. Occupati più di TE e meno di ME. Non è difficile.


Lascia stare le tue battute anche spiegate non fanno ridere neanche per sbaglio.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so se c'entra con terra terra
> ma volevo spezzare una lama a favore di AnnaBLume...
> E comunque ringraziarla perchè grazie al suo lignuaggio
> molto forbito mi costringe molte volte ad andarmi
> ...


Non so se ti piacerà la mia risposta, però mi preme dire una cosa, la dico con polemica, come chi se la cerca per goderci. Ma non è che per caso stai facendo come me? cioè vuoi prendere per il culo? Sai io posso permettermelo perchè anche se ci metto l'anima per aggiustare quelle virgole e dare soddisfazioni a certi elementi, tu di certo non hai bisogno di ringraziare nessuno, visto quella grammatica che va, e quei contenuti che nulla hanno a che vedere con chi cerca quei vocaboli che nella vita reale farebbero ridere. 

Scusami a priori luna, non ho resistito.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla hai interlocutori molto più validi....!Per il resto io sono sempre per il rispetto e forse è per quello che non ci siamo simpatici.


è strano perché anch'io ssono per il rispetto...


Poi non è che non mi sei simpatico è che proprio non 
riesco a capire nulla del tuo modo di vedere ...
e di conseguenza di trovo pesante ma non antipatico 
ma è un mio limite ...


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sciommioncello, ignorante te lo dici da solo, intanto. Poi, i mitili non hanno un sistema nervoso centrale, moltivo per il quale quasi tutti i vegetariani li mangiano. La battuta sulla frutta era una battuta, se vuoi te la spiego.
> 
> e finiscila, che tanto bella figura non fai. Occupati più di TE e meno di ME. Non è difficile.


ma perchè ti ritieni parte lesa per ogni cosa che io dico. Non ho mica scritto che Lei avesse detto etc etc., non ho neanche fatto il tuo nome. bha. (è scritto giusto bha?)

perchè mi stai sempre dietro come un'ombra, cosa non ti ho fatto per essere lasciato in santa pace?


p.s. forse ho capito: poichè queste creature non soffrono una volta cotti o ingeriti crudi, non sono da ritenersi animali. Non ci ero arrivato.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> è strano perché anch'io ssono per il rispetto...
> 
> 
> Poi non è che non mi sei simpatico è che proprio non
> ...


Sai mi capiscono in tanti,ma se trovi normale e forbito il modo stupido e saccente di relazionarsi di annablume capisco che forse il problema non è mio che vado d'accordo con il 98%del forum o no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma può anche essere vero, chi ha mai detto che non sia vero?
> 
> Di certo per una persona di certa levatura, ( per me lo è assolutamente) se era o lo è diventato, di certo, la donna, ha le sue colpe, volente o nolente.
> Che poi stiamo soltanto, anzi stai soltanto giudicando.
> Che poi (2) se sta ammiccando mi sta benissimo, a me.


tutto giusto, a me straniva solo il mitico.che il motivo fosse delicato tanto da scatenare chissà quale putiferio  lo ha detto tu...infatti dicevo che si trattava solo di roba semplice.
va tutto bene


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma *perchè ti ritieni parte lesa per ogni cosa che io dico*. Non ho mica scritto che Lei avesse detto etc etc., non ho neanche fatto il tuo nome. bha. (è scritto giusto bha?)
> 
> perchè mi stai sempre dietro come un'ombra, cosa non ti ho fatto per essere lasciato in santa pace?
> 
> ...





Lui ha detto:


> che castroneria: *c'è chi, vegetariano, mangia i frutti di mare perchè pensa che siano frutti e non animali.
> 
> e poi l'ignorante sarei io*.


sei cretino o ci fai? Non rispondere, per carità. Se dici una cosa, e su *di me* ne dici tante, eh, tante, perlomeno poi tira su la testa quando ti vengono contestate. Non dico tanto eh, la testa, buon (?) dio.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai mi capiscono in tanti,ma se trovi normale e forbito il modo stupido e saccente di relazionarsi di annablume capisco che forse il problema non è mio che vado d'accordo con il 98%del forum o no?



Giusto infatti è un problema mio ...
però non andare d'accordo con nessuno ha 
i suoi lati positivi...
ti lasciano in pace e non hai mai grane ...
me sai comè io sono per la pace e tranquillità ...
troppi accordi mi nauseano...
meglio mantenere le distanze...


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai mi capiscono in tanti,ma se trovi normale e forbito il modo stupido e saccente di relazionarsi di annablume capisco che forse il problema non è mio che vado d'accordo con il 98%del forum o no?


il fatto che solamente il 2% ti mandi a cagare, non significa che il restante 98%, così come tu asserisci, t'apprezzi.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Giusto infatti è un problema mio ...
> però non andare d'accordo con nessuno ha
> i suoi lati positivi...
> ti lasciano in pace e non hai mai grane ...
> ...


Ti dice nulla il termine empatia?carisma?nessuno accordo,io sono per la pace,ma le cose storte non mi piacciono.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*lui*

:rotfl:





Lui ha detto:


> il fatto che solamente il 2% ti mandi a cagare, non significa che il restante 98%, così come tu asserisci, t'apprezzi.


Si,pensa se ti mandasse a cagare il 98%per cento però...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so se ti piacerà la mia risposta, però mi preme dire una cosa, la dico con polemica, come chi se la cerca per goderci. Ma non è che per caso stai facendo come me? cioè vuoi prendere per il culo? Sai io posso permettermelo perchè anche se ci metto l'anima per aggiustare quelle virgole e dare soddisfazioni a certi elementi, tu di certo non hai bisogno di ringraziare nessuno, visto quella grammatica che va, e quei contenuti che nulla hanno a che vedere con chi cerca quei vocaboli che nella vita reale farebbero ridere.
> 
> Scusami a priori luna, non ho resistito.


no non prendo per il culo...
mi sono accorta che di molti termini non ne conosco 
il significato e sono soprattutto quelli di AB...
per esempio ieri mi sono fatta una bella cultura su di un termine che non 
conoscevo e l'ho trovato interessante ...
Ho letto un sacco di cose che se non era per il termine menzionato che a me 
in apparenza sembrava una parolaccia neanche conoscevo tutto quello che c'era dietro...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> no non prendo per il culo...
> mi sono accorta che di molti termini non ne conosco
> il significato e sono soprattutto quelli di AB...
> per esempio ieri mi sono fatta una bella cultura su di un termine che non
> ...


Guarda che neanche Ab conosce il significato,sarebbe stupido altrimenti venire qui a parlare sofisticato,il tema del forum è tutt'altro capisci?o Ab è infinitamente stupida,o è scema,o forse tutte e due.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sei cretino o ci fai? Non rispondere, per carità. Se dici una cosa, e su *di me* ne dici tante, eh, tante, perlomeno poi tira su la testa quando ti vengono contestate. Non dico tanto eh, la testa, buon (?) dio.



avrei voluto mettere una faccina, ma mi sa di perdere tempo inutilmente. 
Signora, bacio le mani.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti dice nulla il termine empatia?carisma?nessuno accordo,io sono per la pace,ma le cose storte non mi piacciono.


no
Non mi dicono niente ...
sarà che sono troppo grezza e terra terra...
Ma buon per te che riesci a fare il paladino delle cose storte ...
io l'ho spesso fatto della cause perse ora mi sono ritirata nei cazzi miei...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Ecco una dimostrazione di quanto a volte dire l'ultima parola non ha senso. Ma è difficile resistere.

Il cretino che parla, l'intelligente che gli risponde, l'osservatore che pensa, anzi non pensa proprio ma sorride.

Chi per un ringraziamento a quanto pare sentito ed atto soltanto ad una propria voglia di dire un grazie, si trova in beghe dove subentrano vecchi rancori, per arrivare a dove non si sa. Sempre l'osservatore pensa, questi non arriveranno a nulla, chi perchè non ha capito le risposte di luna e chi perchè mosso da rancore ( eh si oscù a volte basterebbe andare oltre e basarsi su quello che si scrive) ( eh si lui, anche tu stavolta non hai capitoil senso di quello che ti scriveva luna) Opinione mia fu, come sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco una dimostrazione di quanto a volte dire l'ultima parola non ha senso. Ma è difficile resistere.
> 
> Il cretino che parla, l'intelligente che gli risponde, l'osservatore che pensa, anzi non pensa proprio ma sorride.
> 
> Chi per un ringraziamento a quanto pare sentito ed atto soltanto ad una propria voglia di dire un grazie, si trova in beghe dove subentrano vecchi rancori, per arrivare a dove non si sa. Sempre l'osservatore pensa, questi non arriveranno a nulla, chi perchè non ha capito le risposte di luna e chi perchè mosso da rancore ( eh si oscù a volte basterebbe andare oltre e basarsi su quello che si scrive) ( eh si lui, anche tu stavolta non hai capitoil senso di quello che ti scriveva luna) Opinione mia fu, come sempre.


bravo


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Si,pensa se ti mandasse a cagare il 98%per cento però...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sarebbe uno spasso. è quello che succede a JB, illo è contento di ciò, quindi quella sensazione dev'essere appagante.


per ultimo; 
*appagante* _agg_
(gratificante, soddisfacente)


n.b. agg sta per aggettivo;
*aggettivo: *parte del discorso che unita a un sostantivo, col quale si accorda in genere e numero lo qualifica o lo determina


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*No*



lunapiena ha detto:


> no
> Non mi dicono niente ...
> sarà che sono troppo grezza e terra terra...
> Ma buon per te che riesci a fare il paladino delle cose storte ...
> io l'ho spesso fatto della cause perse ora mi sono ritirata nei cazzi miei...


No ,tu continui ancora a fare la paladina di personaggi storti.A me da solo fastidio che una povera demente entra qui dentro da poco e insulta a vanvera.Se a te non disturba ok.A me disturba,che poi si voglia far passare una povera disadattata pure per una vittima  acculturata mi sembra eccessivo e paradossale.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che neanche Ab conosce il significato,sarebbe stupido altrimenti venire qui a parlare sofisticato,il tema del forum è tutt'altro capisci?o Ab è infinitamente stupida,o è scema,o forse tutte e due.



però c'e da ammettere che è in buona compagnia ...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sarebbe uno spasso. è quello che succede a JB, illo è contento di ciò, quindi quella sensazione dev'essere appagante.
> 
> 
> per ultimo;
> ...


E' più appagante il due per cento. Posto che mi freghi in ogni caso, eh.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> però c'e da ammettere che è in buona compagnia ...


Si, se voi continuate a spalleggiarla e a non fargli capire che dovrebbe serbare un minimo di rispetto per gli altri...!Hai ragione è in buona compagnia...purtroppo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no non prendo per il culo...
> mi sono accorta che di molti termini non ne conosco
> il significato e sono soprattutto quelli di AB...
> per esempio ieri mi sono fatta una bella cultura su di un termine che non
> ...



 Ma si luna,è normale che leggendo dei termini che non si conoscono ci si arricchisce, onore al merito quindi.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ,tu continui ancora a fare la paladina di personaggi storti.A me da solo fastidio che una povera demente entra qui dentro da poco e insulta a vanvera.Se a te non disturba ok.A me disturba,che poi si voglia far passare una povera disadattata pure per una vittima  acculturata mi sembra eccessivo e paradossale.


sicuramente hai ragione tu ...
facciamo che non ho scritto nnulla 
un'altra volta mi imparo a usare Mp...
mia colpa sono io la demente...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si luna,è normale che leggendo dei termini che non si conoscono ci si arricchisce, onore al merito quindi.


Posso dissentire?Mi arricchiscono le esperienze di vita,i disagi,le sofferenze,i sorrisi,la tristezza condivisa,i termini di Ab non danno nulla,è solo una sterile ostentazione imbarazzante e fuori luogo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso dissentire?Mi arricchiscono le esperienze di vita,i disagi,le sofferenze,i sorrisi,la tristezza condivisa,i termini di Ab non danno nulla,è solo una sterile ostentazione imbarazzante e fuori luogo.


Ma a me sta bene oscuro, sta bene quello che pensi tu come concetto di fondo che porti avanti su AB, anche io la penso come te su i suoi atteggiamenti, come capisco lui e quello che è successo qualche giorno fa,"lui che scherza ed AB che non ne capisce una beata mazza ed offende alzando quel nasino all'insù.
Ma capisco luna che ha voluto soltanto dire grazie, oltre quello non credo ci fosse null'altro. 

Ma se torni indietro nelle pagine ti accorgerai che non è stata luna a rispondere cercando la polemica o la zuffa, Anzi.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si luna,è normale che leggendo dei termini che non si conoscono ci si arricchisce, onore al merito quindi.


Clà, fratello, ho capito benissimo quello che intendeva luna e quello che tu dici e che riporto sopra ed è pure bello ritornare ad essere scolari, cercare sul vocabolario i termini, imparare nuove cose, perchè tu m'insegni che riconoscersi, in questo caso ignoranti,  è una grande virtù. 
Però non tutte le maestre mi sono simpatiche. 

Se tuo avessi una maestra che si desse delle arie e che alla tua presenza volesse a tutti i costi mostrarsi forbita ed acculturata, sinceramente Clà, non ti girerebbero le palle?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> però c'e da ammettere che è in buona compagnia ...



:risata:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, fratello, ho capito benissimo quello che intendeva luna e quello che tu dici e che riporto sopra ed è pure bello ritornare ad essere scolari, cercare sul vocabolario i termini, imparare nuove cose, perchè tu m'insegni che riconoscersi, in questo caso ignoranti,  è una grande virtù.
> Però non tutte le maestre mi sono simpatiche.
> 
> Se tuo avessi una maestra che si desse delle arie e che alla tua presenza volesse a tutti i costi mostrarsi forbita ed acculturata, sinceramente Clà, non ti girerebbero le palle?


Guarda, vediamo se riesco ad esser chiaro, come me le fa girare AB poche, però ho imparato a divertirmi anche quando con metodi scorretti ed inutili cercano di prendermi in giro. Ho troppa stima della mia intelligenza compà, e poca di quella di AB. Ma lascio sempre una stradina che può invertire le strade, intelligente lei stupido io, ed in questa maniera mi do e do la possibilità del dubbio.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Clà, fratello, ho capito benissimo quello che intendeva luna e quello che tu dici e che riporto sopra ed è pure bello ritornare ad essere scolari, cercare sul vocabolario i termini, imparare nuove cose, perchè tu m'insegni che riconoscersi, in questo caso ignoranti,  è una grande virtù.
> Però non tutte le maestre mi sono simpatiche.
> 
> Se tuo avessi una maestra che si desse delle arie e che alla tua presenza volesse a tutti i costi mostrarsi forbita ed acculturata, sinceramente Clà, non ti girerebbero le palle?


Questo è un forum di condivisione,condivisione di esperienze di vita,di confronti,anche di cazzeggio:adesso spiegatemi che cazzo c'entrano le scritture pseudo forbite e i percorsi accademici millantati di quella povera cretina?Una spiegazione valida però...!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è un forum di condivisione,condivisione di esperienze di vita,di confronti,anche di cazzeggio:adesso spiegatemi che cazzo c'entrano le scritture pseudo forbite e i percorsi accademici millantati di quella povera cretina?Una spiegazione valida però...!



Nessuna! AB oltre il suo 3D di apertura ha solo scassato le biglie.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda, vediamo se riesco ad esser chiaro, come me le fa girare AB poche, però ho imparato a divertirmi anche quando con metodi scorretti ed inutili cercano di prendermi in giro. Ho troppa stima della mia intelligenza compà, e poca di quella di AB. Ma lascio sempre una stradina che può invertire le strade, intelligente lei stupido io, ed in questa maniera mi do e do la possibilità del dubbio.



ma che minchia ti succede!?  ti stai ammorbidendo. Hai qualcosa dietro che ti fa soffrire?



oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è un forum di condivisione,condivisione di esperienze di vita,di confronti,anche di cazzeggio:adesso spiegatemi che cazzo c'entrano le scritture pseudo forbite e i percorsi accademici millantati di quella povera cretina?Una spiegazione valida però...!



dunque ................................. eh.................... si potrebbe dire.................................... 
magari volendo anticipare....................... che ne so.................. quindi, come dicevo.......................


sono stato chiaro?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nessuna! AB oltre il suo 3D di apertura ha solo scassato le biglie.


Appunto,permetti che forse mi sarei rotto il cazzo di vederla passare pure per una acculturata?ma saper scrivere significa essere accultorati?Io oltre ad avere letto che il suo uomo si è preso gioco di lei per anni non ho letto altro.E d'altronde una così come fai a non prederla per il culo?


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nessuna! AB oltre il suo 3D di apertura ha solo scassato le biglie.


ti si sono cristallizate? Oh miracolo di santa rosalia.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,permetti che forse mi sarei rotto il cazzo di vederla passare pure per una acculturata?ma saper scrivere significa essere accultorati?Io oltre ad avere letto che il suo uomo si è preso gioco di lei per anni non ho letto altro.E d'altronde una così come fai a non prederla per il culo?



Bhe direi che sentire la controparte in questi casi, sarebbe sensato molto. 

Guarda che anche io sono arrivato alla tua conclusione, tu lo hai scritto, ed io te l'appoggio! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Forse*



Lui ha detto:


> ti si sono cristallizate? Oh miracolo di santa rosalia.


potet

Potete darmi tutti i rossi che vi pare,il mio giudizio su quello povera cretina rimane lo stesso.Invece di dare rossi dimostratemi con i fatti il contrario.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> potet
> 
> Potete darmi tutti i rossi che vi pare,il mio giudizio su quello povera cretina rimane lo stesso.Invece di dare rossi dimostratemi con i fatti il contrario.


perchè hai quotato il miracolo di Santa Rosalia sulle palle di Ultimo per poi parlare dei rossi? ogni quanti rossi si viene bannati? 

questa dei rossi, come mi scassa la minchiazza, scusate Minerva Chiara Matraini e Free e tutte le altre donnine, le terminologia scurrile ed irriverente, ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.  Ma non sarebbe meglio dire. Oscuro ma che cazzo dici, sono in disaccordo e spiegarne le cause? Perchè nascondersi? io proprio non lo capisco.


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Bhe direi che sentire la controparte in questi casi, sarebbe sensato molto.*
> 
> Guarda che anche io sono arrivato alla tua conclusione, tu lo hai scritto, ed io te l'appoggio! :rotfl:



non farti venire starne idee.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti si sono cristallizate? Oh miracolo di santa rosalia.


lui, ascoltami, ascoltami per come soltanto chi come te può capirmi e capire quello che si nasconde dietro le parole di un siciliano, attesa, attesa serena, attesa da forum, attesa senza realtà, attesa paziente e senza rancori, senza nulla che valga la pena di attendere, perchè quando non c'è nulla da attendere nulla attende. 
Incazzati solo quando pensi che quell'utente-persona lo ritieni "speciale e magari in qualche frangente sta sbagliando o ti pare che stia sbagliando. Il resto non vale la pena.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> perchè hai quotato il miracolo di Santa Rosalia sulle palle di Ultimo per poi parlare dei rossi? ogni quanti rossi si viene bannati?
> 
> questa dei rossi, come mi scassa la minchiazza, scusate Minerva Chiara Matraini e Free e tutte le altre donnine, le terminologia scurrile ed irriverente, ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.  Ma non sarebbe meglio dire. Oscuro ma che cazzo dici, sono in disaccordo e spiegarne le cause? Perchè nascondersi? io proprio non lo capisco.


Preferirei anche io,mi piacerebbe che qualcuno mi dimostrasse il contrario.....ma non è possibile.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non farti venire starne idee.





Parlavo dell'ex di AB per controparte.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlavo dell'ex di AB per controparte.


Sai che ti dico?potremmo serenamente ignorarla,infondo gli è stata data pure troppa visibilità,infondo se non avesse insultato me e poi voi chi cazzo la cacherebbe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè hai quotato il miracolo di Santa Rosalia sulle palle di Ultimo per poi parlare dei rossi? ogni quanti rossi si viene bannati?
> 
> questa dei rossi, come mi scassa la minchiazza, scusate Minerva Chiara Matraini e Free e tutte le altre *donnine*, le terminologia scurrile ed irriverente, ma quando ci vuole ci vuole. Ma non sarebbe meglio dire. Oscuro ma che cazzo dici, sono in disaccordo e spiegarne le cause? Perchè nascondersi? io proprio non lo capisco.


donne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico?potremmo serenamente ignorarla,infondo gli è stata data pure troppa visibilità,infondo se non avesse insultato me e poi voi chi cazzo la cacherebbe?


Ignorare? ma non ci penso proprio, sarebbe come darle troppa importanza, la bimbuzza avrà in me un'utente come tutti gli altri, priciso priciso. Utentolo sugnu! pochi cm ma sempre utentolo!  ( sta faccina l'adoro) :carneval:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> donne



già!


ecchecazzo!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> già!
> 
> 
> ecchecazzo!


Davvero?


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> donne


non era sminuitivo, anzi.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> donne


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè hai quotato il miracolo di Santa Rosalia sulle palle di Ultimo per poi parlare dei rossi? ogni quanti rossi si viene bannati?
> 
> questa dei rossi, come mi scassa la minchiazza, scusate Minerva Chiara Matraini e Free e tutte le altre donnine, le terminologia scurrile ed irriverente, ma quando ci vuole ci vuole. Ma non sarebbe meglio dire. Oscuro ma che cazzo dici, sono in disaccordo e spiegarne le cause? Perchè nascondersi? io proprio non lo capisco.



Perchè c'è gente che non sa prendersi neanche responsabilità così piccole come giustificare un disaccordo e il regolamento  glielo consente

Poi ti scirvo in mp quanti rossi mi arrivano per questo intervento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> già!
> 
> 
> ecchecazzo!


quanno ce vò ce vò.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non era sminuitivo, anzi.



:risata:

Così mi piaci.

Sbri :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:free:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè c'è gente che non sa prendersi neanche responsabilità così piccole come giustificare un disaccordo e il regolamento  glielo consente
> 
> Poi ti scirvo in mp quanti rossi mi arrivano per questo intervento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come se poi non sapessi che è.....!:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,permetti che forse mi sarei rotto il cazzo di vederla passare pure per una acculturata?ma saper scrivere significa essere accultorati?Io oltre ad avere letto che *il suo uomo si è preso gioco di lei per anni non ho letto altro.E d'altronde una così come fai a non prederla per il culo?*


così no, però, dai

perchè quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti una persona che prende in giro un'altra è sempre in torto, secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non era sminuitivo, anzi.


un po come pregna, dalle mie parti le donnine sono quelle che non godono di sufficente stima per essere chiamate donne. Ma avevo inteso che da parte tua non ci fosse nessuna intenzione di svilire e che era solo un ... vezzeggiativo?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come se poi non sapessi che è.....!:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma fosse uno. a me ultimamente ne arrivano 3 praticamente alla stessa ora. Pensa, la fatica nel mettersi d'accordo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un po come pregna, dalle mie parti le donnine sono quelle che non godono di sufficente stima per essere chiamate donne. Ma avevo inteso che da parte tua non ci fosse nessuna intenzione di svilire e che era solo un ... vezzeggiativo?



in effetti...
da me si dice bel dunin = bella donna giovane

donnetta è dispregiativo, invece


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> così no, però, dai
> 
> perchè quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti una persona che prende in giro un'altra è sempre in torto, secondo me


Si decisamente sono inelegante,credo che visto il personaggio sia il minimo,a qualcuno è sfuggito tutta una serie di insulti che mi son beccato da quell'idiota quando ho avuto uno screzio con tebe,partendo dal testa di cazzo,al pitbull cattivo.Io non sapevo nanchi chi fosse.Quindi, sei appena entrata e ti permetti una serie di insulti... va da se. che la vita gli abbia presentato il conto per la sua saccenza non credi?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un po come pregna, dalle mie parti le donnine sono quelle che non godono di sufficente stima per essere chiamate donne. Ma avevo inteso che da parte tua non ci fosse nessuna intenzione di svilire e che era solo un ... vezzeggiativo?



Non era sminutivo, anzi. "peggio" :carneval: 

Chiaro ora? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un po come pregna, dalle mie parti le donnine sono quelle che non godono di sufficente stima per essere chiamate donne. Ma avevo inteso che da parte tua non ci fosse nessuna intenzione di svilire e che era solo un ... vezzeggiativo?


l'ho sempre detto e continuerò a dirlo che in questo luogo le donne avete le palle.
 è ovvio che in ogni dove c'è un'eccezione.
 non vado oltre. 

un bacione a tutte, i maschi accupano.
 a domani.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si decisamente sono inelegante,credo che visto il personaggio sia il minimo,a qualcuno è sfuggito tutta una serie di insulti che mi son beccato da quell'idiota quando ho avuto uno screzio con tebe,partendo dal testa di cazzo,al pitbull cattivo.Io non sapevo nanchi chi fosse.Quindi, sei appena entrata e ti permetti una serie di insulti... va da se. *che la vita gli abbia presentato il conto per la sua saccenza non credi?*



ecco io non credo a 'ste cose
si può essere stronzi in eterno e farla franca, oppure bravi e prendersela in quel posto
nel suo caso, lei lo sa, ma noi no


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ecco io non credo a 'ste cose
> si può essere stronzi in eterno e farla franca, oppure bravi e prendersela in quel posto
> nel suo caso, lei lo sa, ma noi no


A me piace credere che chi non ha rispetto delle persone,che chi sia saccente e supponente paghi un conto.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace credere che chi non ha rispetto delle persone,che chi sia saccente e supponente paghi un conto.



in generale sarebbe preferibile, ma non sempre è così


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> in generale sarebbe preferibile, ma non sempre è così


No free, io credo che alla fine il conto arriva sempre. Certo in generale è chiaro che non sempre il conto arrivi per tutti, ma nella maggioranza dei casi arriva sempre e spesso sotto forme inattese.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Poi*



free ha detto:


> in generale sarebbe preferibile, ma non sempre è così


Che poi cara free,non è che mi scandalizzo per gli insulti rivolti alla mia persona,ma il discriminare Ultimo mi ha veramente fatto rivoltare lo stomaco,io son abituato ai vostri insulti...:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi cara free,non è che mi scandalizzo per gli insulti rivolti alla mia persona,ma il discriminare Ultimo mi ha veramente fatto rivoltare lo stomaco,io son abituato ai vostri insulti...:rotfl:



bè, ma anche a me Ultimo sta sulle palle


ciao Ultimuccio!


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No free, io credo che alla fine il conto arriva sempre. Certo in generale è chiaro che non sempre il conto arrivi per tutti, ma nella maggioranza dei casi arriva sempre e spesso sotto* forme inattese*.



non voglio sapere quali!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi cara free,non è che mi scandalizzo per gli insulti rivolti alla mia persona,ma il discriminare Ultimo mi ha veramente fatto rivoltare lo stomaco,io son abituato ai vostri insulti...:rotfl:


Mi vuole bene! ma che volete farci! yeahh!! 

Ed io mi riempo, riempo riempo e volo alto. ri yeahh! 

Ok oscù non sparare cazzate sui cm, sto ritornando al suolo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> non voglio sapere quali!:rotfl:


Sicura?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma anche a me Ultimo sta sulle palle
> 
> 
> ciao Ultimuccio!



Hai delle palle talmente stupende che ci passerei sopra la vita. mmmmmmm ...mmmmmmmm  che palle aò!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No free, io credo che alla fine il conto arriva sempre. Certo in generale è chiaro che non sempre il conto arrivi per tutti, ma nella maggioranza dei casi arriva sempre e spesso sotto forme inattese.


si vabbè... ma ragazzi... andando oltre le simpatie personali che sono più che lecite... a me non sembra che AnnaBlume abbia scritto delle cattiverie a qualcuno. Vi spiego cosa intendo. Se io dico a Oscuro che è uno stronzo, a parte adesso che sa che scherzo, lo dico perchè qualcosa mi ha fatto scattare l'aggressività. Posso anche essere nel torto... ma al limite gli faccio girare le balle. Se invece so che Oscuro ha un punto debole, una vulnerabilità... e picchio lì... gli faccio male e allora sono cattiva.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai delle palle talmente stupende che ci passerei sopra la vita. mmmmmmm ...mmmmmmmm  che palle aò!



scemo!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non voglio sapere quali!:rotfl:



:risata:cetrioli, banane cocuzze, carote..... ok ok queste forme inattese sono ben attese. :risata::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> scemo!:rotfl:



Aòòòò ho letto sbri prima!! e tu stai colpendo di fine scrivendomi scemo. :incazzato:



:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,permetti che forse mi sarei rotto il cazzo di vederla passare pure per una acculturata?ma saper scrivere significa essere accultorati?Io oltre ad avere letto che il suo uomo si è preso gioco di lei per anni non ho letto altro.E d'altronde una così come fai a non prederla per il culo?


Vabbè dai, che cazzo c'entra su.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè... ma ragazzi... andando oltre le simpatie personali che sono più che lecite... a me non sembra che AnnaBlume abbia scritto delle cattiverie a qualcuno. Vi spiego cosa intendo. Se io dico a Oscuro che è uno stronzo, a parte adesso che sa che scherzo, lo dico perchè qualcosa mi ha fatto scattare l'aggressività. Posso anche essere nel torto... ma al limite gli faccio girare le balle. Se invece so che Oscuro ha un punto debole, una vulnerabilità... e picchio lì... gli faccio male e allora sono cattiva.



io lo so il punto debole di Oscuro




essendo egli uno zuccherino, basta metterlo nel caffè


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè... ma ragazzi... andando oltre le simpatie personali che sono più che lecite... a me non sembra che AnnaBlume abbia scritto delle cattiverie a qualcuno. Vi spiego cosa intendo. Se io dico a Oscuro che è uno stronzo, a parte adesso che sa che scherzo, lo dico perchè qualcosa mi ha fatto scattare l'aggressività. Posso anche essere nel torto... ma al limite gli faccio girare le balle. Se invece so che Oscuro ha un punto debole, una vulnerabilità... e picchio lì... gli faccio male e allora sono cattiva.


Puntualizzare,la capacità e la decifrabilità di scrittura di qualcuno di noi facendo ricorso ai propri percorsi accademici non ti sembra una cattiveria gratuita?


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aòòòò ho letto sbri prima!! e tu stai colpendo di fine scrivendomi scemo. :incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> :bacio:



infatti me lo ha detto Sbri di picchiare lì

:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, che cazzo c'entra su.


Effettivamente lo ha davvero grosso, entrarci è difficile eh!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> io lo so il punto debole di Oscuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un caffè molto forte.Cmq ho avuto un uscita di cattivo gusto,ma ho il miei motivi.Mi giustifico a metà.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti me lo ha detto Sbri di picchiare lì
> 
> :rotfl:



Bella sorella che ho. uhm....


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, che cazzo c'entra su.


Una cattiveria,punto!D


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un caffè molto forte.Cmq ho avuto un uscita di cattivo gusto,ma ho il miei motivi.Mi giustifico a metà.



ma metà, quale??:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma metà, quale??:rotfl:


Quella più ingombrante....!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una cattiveria,punto!D


Una virtuale pisciata sulla maniglia?


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2013)

"quello mi sta simpatico quell'altro mi sta antipatico....

e come diceva lo zio siciliano di johnny stecchino....

*miiiiiiiiiinchiaaaa !*

MA COME FATE A LITIGARE SE *NON* VI CONOSCETE ?

conoscetevi! 
Uscite! 
presentatevi ! 
telefonate !!!
fate una videochiamata ! :rotfl:
Guardatevi in faccia !!!
smetterete magicamente di litigare.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una virtuale pisciata sulla maniglia?


Molto meno....!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> "quello mi sta simpatico quell'altro mi sta antipatico....
> 
> e come diceva lo zio siciliano di johnny stecchino....
> 
> ...


Hai ragione ci vuole più trasparenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puntualizzare,la capacità e la decifrabilità di scrittura di qualcuno di noi facendo ricorso ai propri percorsi accademici non ti sembra una cattiveria gratuita?


Sinceramente no. Io poi sono una che quando viene corretta dice sempre grazie. Sapessi le cagate che scrivo in inglese, all'inizio copiavo da google traslate... ho fatto ridere più di una persona. Ma se dici una cagata nell'ambito mio mi viene da correggerti... giusto perchè magari a te l'ha detta qualcuno che si spacciava per fenomeno e ti ha detto una boiata. Non lo faccio per fare il fenomeno io. Tanto una persona, nelle relazioni personali, non si misura dalla correttezza della sua ortografia o dalla sua capacità espressiva, o da nessun'altra capacità, secondo me. Mica stiamo esaminando curriculum. Ma questa cosa l'ho già scritta.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sinceramente no. Io poi sono una che quando viene corretta dice sempre grazie. Sapessi le cagate che scrivo in inglese, all'inizio copiavo da google traslate... ho fatto ridere più di una persona. Ma se dici una cagata nell'ambito mio mi viene da correggerti... giusto perchè magari a te l'ha detta qualcuno che si spacciava per fenomeno e ti ha detto una boiata. Non lo faccio per fare il fenomeno io. Tanto una persona, nelle relazioni personali, non si misura dalla correttezza della sua ortografia o dalla sua capacità espressiva, o da nessun'altra capacità, secondo me. Mica stiamo esaminando curriculum. Ma *questa cosa l'ho già scritta.*



infatti sei ridondante


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Bene*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sinceramente no. Io poi sono una che quando viene corretta dice sempre grazie. Sapessi le cagate che scrivo in inglese, all'inizio copiavo da google traslate... ho fatto ridere più di una persona. Ma se dici una cagata nell'ambito mio mi viene da correggerti... giusto perchè magari a te l'ha detta qualcuno che si spacciava per fenomeno e ti ha detto una boiata. Non lo faccio per fare il fenomeno io. Tanto una persona, nelle relazioni personali, non si misura dalla correttezza della sua ortografia o dalla sua capacità espressiva, o da nessun'altra capacità, secondo me. Mica stiamo esaminando curriculum. Ma questa cosa l'ho già scritta.


Punti di vista,a me sembra una cosa di cattivissimo gusto,anche perchè non è un sito dove vengono trattatte dinamiche e proposizioni sintassiche!Non capisco neanche l'ostentare percorsi accademici in maniera compulsiva!Oscuro scrive da oscuro,non è che si mette a disquisire delle sue frequentazioni professionali non proprio terra terra,tanto per rimanere in tema.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Marzo 2013)

Mi fa sempre una piacevole impressione vedere i membri del club rotolare le loro palline di merda come tanti scarabei luccicanti! Stare qui tirarsi il letame addosso perchè quello ha la terza elematere mentre l'altro ha il terzo dan di segologia, oppure quella là se lo fa metter in culo da uno che mi ha detto che ho la minchia di un criceto e un altro ancora ha detto che Tizio fa più sperma di Caio, non mi pare una bella cosa...
Vedete quindi di andare affanculo e tornare più costumati.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Punti di vista,a me sembra una cosa di cattivissimo gusto,anche perchè non è un sito dove vengono trattatte dinamiche e proposizioni sintassiche!Non capisco neanche l'ostentare percorsi accademici in maniera compulsiva!Oscuro scrive da oscuro,non è che si mette a disquisire delle sue frequentazioni professionali non proprio terra terra,tanto per rimanere in tema.


Ma vabbè, non è che ha mai ostentato nulla. Era che se l'è tirata dietro Ultimo sta cosa, durante la quale la
accusò, alla cazzo di cane, di correggerlo sull'italiano per fare del "razzismo culturale" (...) che, ovviamente, è una minchiata che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Poi arrivi tu e, da par tuo, ce butti er carico ed ecco fatto.  A me pare che Anna non si sia mai vantata di niente da sto punto di vista.


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Vedete quindi di andare affanculo* e tornare più costumati.


Dopo di Lei, prego.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Dopo di Lei, prego.


Io colà ho la residenza e ci pago anche l'IMU!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi fa sempre una piacevole impressione vedere i membri del club rotolare le loro palline di merda come tanti scarabei luccicanti! Stare qui tirarsi il letame addosso perchè quello ha la terza elematere mentre l'altro ha il terzo dan di segologia, oppure quella là se lo fa metter in culo da uno che mi ha detto che ho la minchia di un criceto e un altro ancora ha detto che Tizio fa più sperma di Caio, non mi pare una bella cosa...
> Vedete quindi di andare affanculo e tornare più costumati.


Capra curiosa
sei forse in cerca 
di corallo vermiglio?
Che non si sa dove lo piglio?

Ma dai...
So ragazzate....

Tanto per quanto faccia il deficente...
nessuno può togliermeli le lauree....

Ma sapessi ho due laure per le mani...
sono una più porcona dell'altra...

Ah Laura fatata
rimembri ancor
del mio membro
dolce favello!apa:apa:apa:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

oddio!


twitter di Maroni:

Bersani ha dichiarato che darà la cittadinanza a tutti gli immigrati nati in Italia. Per lui prima i clandestini, per me prima il nord!

risposta di un tizio:

se sono nati qui, da dove sono immigrati?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio!
> 
> 
> twitter di Maroni:
> ...


Infatti mia figlia ha le amiche indiane....
che parlano dialetto veneto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti mia figlia ha le amiche indiane....
> che parlano dialetto veneto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



oddio Conte, che spasso!

e se ne è ben guardato dallo svelare l'arcano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vabbè, non è che ha mai ostentato nulla. Era che se l'è tirata dietro Ultimo sta cosa, durante la quale la
> accusò, alla cazzo di cane, di correggerlo sull'italiano per fare del "razzismo culturale" (...) che, ovviamente, è una minchiata che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Poi arrivi tu e, da par tuo, ce butti er carico ed ecco fatto.  A me pare che Anna non si sia mai vantata di niente da sto punto di vista.


Nessun carico,di certi percorsi accademici mica ho parlato io.....,e dai jb ho capito che non ti sta sui coglioni ma l'obbiettività è un'altra cosa!


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun carico,di certi percorsi accademici mica ho parlato io.....,e dai jb ho capito che non ti sta sui coglioni ma l'obbiettività è un'altra cosa!



ma 'sti  percorsi si possono fare anche in macchina?


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capra curiosa
> sei forse in cerca
> di corallo vermiglio?
> Che non si sa dove lo piglio?
> ...


Buon Conte, le medaglie vermiglie son triste pariglie, tal gioco di biglie, o forse schermaglie tra triglie e canaglie per nidi di quaglie! Non son maraviglie ch'increspan le ciglie per trite scapiglie di becche sconsiglie or di fruste scorniglie, tal colsi l'appiglio col liso mi' artiglio che finge l'indiglio e scansa il sbadiglio, non sprono l'esiglio nè lodo l'ingiglio: sol striglio l'ostiglio del buffo coniglio e di quel col bargiglio!

Gli unici titoli che m'interessano qui son quelli che fan capo alle discussioni.


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl:





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi fa sempre una piacevole impressione vedere i membri del club rotolare le loro palline di merda come tanti scarabei luccicanti! Stare qui tirarsi il letame addosso perchè quello ha la terza elematere mentre l'altro ha il terzo dan di segologia, oppure quella là se lo fa metter in culo da uno che mi ha detto che ho la minchia di un criceto e un altro ancora ha detto che Tizio fa più sperma di Caio, non mi pare una bella cosa...
> *Vedete quindi di andare affanculo e tornare più costumati*.


 ben gentile


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Buon Conte, le medaglie vermiglie son triste pariglie, tal gioco di biglie, o forse schermaglie tra triglie e canaglie per nidi di quaglie! Non son maraviglie ch'increspan le ciglie per trite scapiglie di becche sconsiglie or di fruste scorniglie, tal colsi l'appiglio col liso mi' artiglio che finge l'indiglio e scansa il sbadiglio, non sprono l'esiglio nè lodo l'ingiglio: sol striglio l'ostiglio del buffo coniglio e di quel col bargiglio!
> 
> Gli unici titoli che m'interessano qui son quelli che fan capo alle discussioni.


Vero i titoli sono molto importanti.
Per capire poi il divario tra tema.
e contenuti non trovi?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma 'sti  percorsi si possono fare anche in macchina?


Si,se guido io.....:singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero i titoli sono molto importanti.
> Per capire poi il divario tra tema.
> e contenuti non trovi?


Certo Conte, sono come delle uova di Pasqua dal contenuto misterioso e, tanto più il titolo è indicativo del contenuto, tanto più la sorpresa è assente e sono dunque ben meritati i cartellini scarlatti (no, non mi riferisco nè ad Alessandro nè al suo figliolo Domenico).


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ben gentile


La si figuri!


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo Conte, sono come delle uova di Pasqua dal contenuto misterioso e, tanto più il titolo è indicativo del contenuto, tanto più la sorpresa è assente e sono dunque ben meritati i cartellini scarlatti (no, non mi riferisco nè ad Alessandro nè al suo figliolo Domenico).



perchè in tal caso la lettera sarebbe una R


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè in tal caso la lettera sarebbe una R



Io sono sempre stato per la massima chiarezza!
Ogni mio post nè è una incontrovertibile testimonianza!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun carico,di certi percorsi accademici mica ho parlato io.....,e* dai jb ho capito che non ti sta sui coglioni ma l'obbiettività è un'altra cosa!*



Guarda, quella cosa lì dell'essere obiettivo non è un mio problema. Più che altro dovresti esserlo tu con Ultimo, che è successo proprio quello che ti scrivo io. E non sono l'unico a potertelo confermare.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, quella cosa lì dell'essere obiettivo non è un mio problema. Più che altro dovresti esserlo tu con Ultimo, che è successo proprio quello che ti scrivo io. E non sono l'unico a potertelo confermare.



Joeyyyyyyyy!
il Contastro c'ha la Mail delle Meraviglie!
fa' qualcosa!


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2013)

ma dai, oscuro: annablume è una ragazza che ha portato contributi interessanti e una bella sferzata di novità


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> Joeyyyyyyyy!
> il Contastro c'ha la Mail delle Meraviglie!
> fa' qualcosa!


Davvero? E tu come lo sai?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dai, oscuro: annablume è una ragazza che ha portato contributi interessanti e una bella sferzata di novità


Se non fosse anarchica, vegetariana, amante del piatto corporeo senza mezz'etto di troppo, testarda all'eccesso ed ipercapziosa quanno non sa che pesci pigliare bè, sì. In effetti un po' ti somiglia pure.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Davvero? E tu come lo sai?



seeeee, buonanotte!

l'ha scritto nell'altro 3d, quello di maya...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> seeeee, buonanotte!
> 
> l'ha scritto nell'altro 3d, quello di maya...


Ah, e che ne so. Ma secondo me è un bluff.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e che ne so. Ma secondo me è un bluff.



se lo dici tu, che sei un esperto di sgamate...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> se lo dici tu, che sei un esperto di sgamate...:rotfl:


Ma si può sapere che c'entro io con le sgamate che non ci sto manco attento e di solito manco me ne frega una minchia, mannaggia te ed il gorgonzola con la goccia?


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2013)

mais je suis inimitable





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non fosse anarchica, vegetariana, amante del piatto corporeo senza mezz'etto di troppo, testarda all'eccesso ed ipercapziosa quanno non sa che pesci pigliare bè, sì. In effetti un po' ti somiglia pure.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Punti di vista,a me sembra una cosa di cattivissimo gusto,anche perchè non è un sito dove vengono trattatte dinamiche e proposizioni sintassiche!Non capisco neanche l'*ostentare percorsi accademici in maniera compulsiva*!Oscuro scrive da oscuro,non è che si mette a disquisire delle sue frequentazioni professionali non proprio terra terra,tanto per rimanere in tema.


A qualcuno questi potrebbero risultare termini inusuali e sconosciuti. Per questo tu non dovresti usarli per non essere tacciato di ostentazione?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> Joeyyyyyyyy!
> il Contastro c'ha la Mail delle Meraviglie!
> fa' qualcosa!



Fa qualcosa si...:incazzato:
ma uffa l'interessata è sempre l'ultima a saperlo eh!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non fosse anarchica, vegetariana, amante del piatto corporeo senza mezz'etto di troppo, testarda all'eccesso ed ipercapziosa quanno non sa che pesci pigliare bè, sì. In effetti un po' ti somiglia pure.


Eh...ma aspetta che abbia l'età di minerva e se ne vedono delle belle eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fa qualcosa si...:incazzato:
> ma uffa l'interessata è sempre l'ultima a saperlo eh!


Ma sentitela...
Ma sentitela...
Non mi cucchi....
Ma se l'hai appena postata nei pensieri della felicità....

e che c'ho scritto Io Condom? In Fronte?

Mi pensi un invornito patacca?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> "quello mi sta simpatico quell'altro mi sta antipatico....
> 
> e come diceva lo zio siciliano di johnny stecchino....
> 
> ...



Ti do due risposte, la prima, personalmente non litigo, ma scrivo quello che penso. Certo da alcune frasi si può presumere che si possa litigare, però ho imparato ed ho capito che siamo in un forum, ognuno se la canta e se la suona, quindi problemi di costoro.
Seconda risposta, se il tutto venisse proiettato in un reale, tranquillo che ci sarebbero altri modi o maniere per concludere definitivamente una diatriba. 
Però hai ragione a vederla per come la scrivi. E' un luogo comune per molti. Spero non per sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vabbè, non è che ha mai ostentato nulla. Era che se l'è tirata dietro Ultimo sta cosa, durante la quale la
> accusò, alla cazzo di cane, di correggerlo sull'italiano per fare del "razzismo culturale" (...) che, ovviamente, è una minchiata che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Poi arrivi tu e, da par tuo, ce butti er carico ed ecco fatto.  A me pare che Anna non si sia mai vantata di niente da sto punto di vista.



Io continuo a ribadirlo, tu non sei cretino, sei proprio scimunito.

AB da quando è entrata a parte il 3D d'ingresso non ha fatto altro che enumerare tutte le sue virtù, che vanno dalla conoscenza della qualsiasi ostentata ripetutamente etc etc, a quale fine ancora si deve capire, " posso presumere che se un maschio parla del suo cazzo grosso, una femmina talvolta parla ed ostenta in questi termini, basta prenderne atto, mica ci vuole molto." In più più persone nel corso del tempo hanno cercato in qualche maniera un certo tipo di dialogo anche scherzando ed in vari modi, sempre e costantemente hanno avuto rigettato quella acidità che la distingue, in una maniera così grezza così vomitevole che veramente c'è chiedersi, ma sta ragazza che problemi ha? 
Se poi tu scimunito o qualche altra persona, stavolta in buona fede non ha percepito le cattiverie, ( direi peggio di cattiveria)  e chi invece le ha ben lette, non possiamo farci nulla. Nel tuo contesto tranquillo che nessuno se ne stupisce. 

Evitatemi discorsi come,  ma partecipa e contribuisce e bla bla bla.... Chiaramente e giustamente partecipa e contribuisce. si a scassare senza senso. Soprattutto con le faccine, preventivamente avute.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, quella cosa lì dell'essere obiettivo non è un mio problema. Più che altro dovresti esserlo tu con Ultimo, che è successo proprio quello che ti scrivo io. E non sono l'unico a potertelo confermare.



Scriva scriva quello che è successo, così lo leggiamo tutti, non ci vogliono palle per scriverlo vero? o si? 

Anche chi come te sta confermando quello che dovresti scrivere si faccia avanti, sempre che non abbia paura che gli risponda a tono. 

Parla chiaro Gioacchino, esci le palle, sii uomo ogni tanto, e non cercare aiuto per uscirle. 

Dico a parte il fatto che è da tempo che cerchi di dire a oscuro di lasciarmi perdere, a che pro vorrei saperlo, me lo spieghi? 

Ah un'ultima cosa, tutto quello che sopra ho scritto passerà in cavalleria, perchè tu o chi con te, le palle di affrontare discorsi dove si sbatte in faccia qualcosa anche giudicando, perchè incazzati, non le hai e non le avranno.

Ciao ciao Gioacchino.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo tu sei un povero mentecatto a cui qualcuno da retta più per pietà che altro. Ecco le cose sbattute in faccia. Ma non è che non t'abbia già scritto tutta sta roba che stai per leggere, a proposito di cose sbattute in faccia. E' che tu non capisci, leggi alla cazzo di cane, interpreti secondo le tue scarsissime possibilità e quindi, morale della favola, non capisci mai un cazzo. Ma fosse solo quello. E' che sei pure convinto di essere uno sveglio, di poter andare a fare le pulci a chicchessia, con una supponenza allucinante, che appena appena viene smentita e sbugiardata da qualcuno sfocia nella MALAFEDE con la quale te la prendi poi, anche dopo tempo, col malcapitato (io, o Anna, o chi capita). E fai pure la vittima. A me danno fastidio i leccaculo, Ultimo. E proprio una questione di indole, non ci posso fare nulla. E tu sei un cagnolino ritardato che cerca perennemente il consenso di uno un po' più grande che ti ha in simpatia più per un misto di pietà/commiserazione e divertimento, per quella comicità convolontaria che esprimi ogni volta che provi a mettere due parole una appresso all'altra con un minimo di senso compiuto, che per altro. Ecco perchè lo faccio notare ad Oscuro, ma non è niente che già non sappia. Solo che mi fa ridere sta cosa dell'obiettività a senso alternato, a simpatia. Che non è obiettività, a ben vedere. Vabbè. ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo tu sei un povero mentecatto a cui qualcuno da retta più per pietà che altro. Ecco le cose sbattute in faccia. Ma non è che non t'abbia già scritto tutta sta roba che stai per leggere, a proposito di cose sbattute in faccia. E' che tu non capisci, leggi alla cazzo di cane, interpreti secondo le tue scarsissime possibilità e quindi, morale della favola, non capisci mai un cazzo. Ma fosse solo quello. E' che sei pure convinto di essere uno sveglio, di poter andare a fare le pulci a chicchessia, con una supponenza allucinante, che appena appena viene smentita e sbugiardata da qualcuno sfocia nella MALAFEDE con la quale te la prendi poi, anche dopo tempo, col malcapitato (io, o Anna, o chi capita). E fai pure la vittima. A me danno fastidio i leccaculo, Ultimo. E proprio una questione di indole, non ci posso fare nulla. E tu sei un cagnolino ritardato che cerca perennemente il consenso di uno un po' più grande che ti ha in simpatia più per un misto di pietà/commiserazione e divertimento, per quella comicità convolontaria che esprimi ogni volta che provi a mettere due parole una appresso all'altra con un minimo di senso compiuto, che per altro. Ecco perchè lo faccio notare ad Oscuro, ma non è niente che già non sappia. Solo che mi fa ridere sta cosa dell'obiettività a senso alternato, a simpatia. Che non è obiettività, a ben vedere. Vabbè. ciao.



:risata::risata::risata:AB avrebbe messo soltanto queste, ma io non sono AB ( ricordati che se io cerco nel passato, in questo caso recente "parlo delle faccine" è perchè inquadro le persone e gioco nel loro gioco, ma che ti sto a scrivere? a che serve? ) 

Bene, mi hai detto mentecatto. Hai scritto che hanno pietà di me, che capisco male e che rispondo peggio e senza senso. Sono supponente e che se vengo sbugiardato entro in malafede e rispondo malamente, sono un cagnolino che lecca il culo per avere un consenso etc etc. Vediamo come posso risponderti.

Aspetto che qualcuno/a confermi quello che tu mi hai scritto, in questa maniera ti aiuto a confermare quello che dici di me. Dico migliore aiuto di questo non posso.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, quella cosa lì dell'essere obiettivo non è un mio problema. Più che altro dovresti esserlo tu con Ultimo, che è successo proprio quello che ti scrivo io. E non sono l'unico a potertelo confermare.


Ammetto di non essere obbiettivo con ultimo.:smile:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma dai, oscuro: annablume è una ragazza che ha portato contributi interessanti e una bella sferzata di novità


Ti giuro e ti prego:me ne faresti leggere almeno uno?Una sferzata di novità poi è fantastica:rotfl::rotfl:Se non ti conoscessi mi incazzerei,ma come provocatrice non sei niente male....!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammetto di non essere obbiettivo con ultimo.:smile:



oscù quello che devi dire dillo, preferirei non leggere battute che danno adito a molte interpretazioni.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti giuro e ti prego:me ne faresti leggere almeno uno?Una sferzata di novità poi è fantastica:rotfl::rotfl:Se non ti conoscessi mi incazzerei,ma come provocatrice non sei niente male....!:up:


non sto provocando, oscuro:
hai diritto alle tue simpatie-antipatie come tutti ,però qui ognuno da un contributo unico e importante...persino io con le mie cazzate


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscù quello che devi dire dillo, preferirei non leggere battute che danno adito a molte interpretazioni.


oscuro, da come scrive JB c'è qualcosa che forse Ultimo dovrebbe sapere, capire. Come dargli torto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, da come scrive JB c'è qualcosa che forse Ultimo deve sapere, capire.  Come dargli torto.



:up:


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

se avete intenzione di litigare/chiarire le vostre posizioni, vi comunico che sono, come da regolamento, imposte certe regole: 


una scurrilità ogni 10 parole, non meno, più si.

si parla uno alla volta senza usare il maiuscolo. è possibile solo nel caso di incazzatura giustificata.

non è concesso parlare di malattie o auspicarne all'avversario.

non premiare con verdi o punire con rossi.

dite tutta la verità niente altro che la verità.

chi vuole dire lo faccia adesso o taccia per sempre.

buon divertimento.


la direzione.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammetto di non essere obbiettivo con ultimo.:smile:


E allora aspettati una pisciata sulla maniglia, caro mio.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh...ma aspetta che abbia l'età di minerva e se ne vedono delle belle eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non oso pensarci, sperando che non rimanga senza cavaliere che sennò altro che Minerva.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

non è che gliene manchino tantissimiscusa anna:rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non oso pensarci, sperando che non rimanga senza cavaliere che sennò altro che Minerva.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Ecco*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscù quello che devi dire dillo, preferirei non leggere battute che danno adito a molte interpretazioni.


Ecco il problema è questo.IO NON HO NEINTE DA DIRE.Non riesco a carpire in te malafede,mi sei strasimpatico che cazzo devo fare?Però non capisco una cosa.A me é strasimpatico Ultimo,è strasimpatico anche Jb,poi se fra loro si stanno sulle palle,mi spiace ma non è che per far un favore ad ultimo mi deve star sul cazzo jb.Ho la sensazione,che dato che a quella poverina di Ab sta sulle palle Ultimo allora Ab è simpatica....!Ecco avere antipatie e simpatie ci sta e va bene,ma  in 6-7 anni che sono qui non mi sono mai PERMESSO DI OSTENTARE alcun tipo di frequentazione professionale esterna rispetto ad una povera disadattata come Ab,e avrei anche potuto farlo....!Trovo di CATTIVISSIMO gusto ostentare un qualcosa che nulla c'entra con il forum e con i nick che siamo o rappresentiamo,poi se ne facciamo una questione di scrittura,non mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello,scrivo male e di getto.Se ne facciamo una questione di proprietà di linguaggio e di cultura generale credo che Ab si possa mettere tranquillamente in fila per baciarmi languidamente il culo.Ma c'entra qualcosa sul forum?c'entra qualcosa con la simpatia o l'antipatia?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco il problema è questo.IO NON HO NEINTE DA DIRE.Non riesco a carpire in te malafede,mi sei strasimpatico che cazzo devo fare?Però non capisco una cosa.A me é strasimpatico Ultimo,è strasimpatico anche Jb,poi se fra loro si stanno sulle palle,mi spiace ma non è che per far un favore ad ultimo mi deve star sul cazzo jb.Ho la sensazione,che dato che a quella poverina di Ab sta sulle palle Ultimo allora Ab è simpatica....!Ecco avere antipatie e simpatie ci sta e va bene,ma  in 6-7 anni che sono qui non mi sono mai PERMESSO DI OSTENTARE alcun tipo di frequentazione professionale esterna rispetto ad una povera disadattata come Ab,e avrei anche potuto farlo....!Trovo di CATTIVISSIMO gusto ostentare un qualcosa che nulla c'entra con il forum e con i nick che siamo o rappresentiamo,poi se ne facciamo una questione di scrittura,non mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello,scrivo male e di getto.Se ne facciamo una questione di proprietà di linguaggio e di cultura generale credo che Ab si possa mettere tranquillamente in fila per baciarmi languidamente il culo.Ma c'entra qualcosa sul forum?c'entra qualcosa con la simpatia o l'antipatia?


Benissimo, spero anche Gioacchino abbia letto, ne prenda atto e non scassi più la minchia, scassi più la minchia nel contesto dei giudizi emessi da lui e da te non sottoscritti. Aspettiamo gli altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco il problema è questo.IO NON HO NEINTE DA DIRE.Non riesco a *carpire in te malafede*,mi sei strasimpatico *che cazzo devo fare?*Però non capisco una cosa.A me é strasimpatico Ultimo,è strasimpatico anche Jb,poi se fra loro si stanno sulle palle,mi spiace ma non è che per far un favore ad ultimo mi deve star sul cazzo jb.Ho la sensazione,che dato che a quella poverina di Ab sta sulle palle Ultimo allora Ab è simpatica....!Ecco avere antipatie e simpatie ci sta e va bene,ma in 6-7 anni che sono qui non mi sono mai PERMESSO DI OSTENTARE alcun tipo di frequentazione professionale esterna rispetto ad una povera disadattata come Ab,e avrei anche potuto farlo....!Trovo di CATTIVISSIMO gusto ostentare un qualcosa che nulla c'entra con il forum e con i nick che siamo o rappresentiamo,poi se ne facciamo una questione di scrittura,non mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello,scrivo male e di getto.Se ne facciamo una questione di proprietà di linguaggio e di cultura generale credo che Ab si possa mettere tranquillamente in fila per baciarmi languidamente il culo.Ma c'entra qualcosa sul forum?c'entra qualcosa con la simpatia o l'antipatia?



Non tirare fuori discorsi sull'obiettività perchè non sei grado. Semplice.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo, spero anche Gioacchino abbia letto, ne prenda atto e non scassi più la minchia, scassi più la minchia nel contesto dei giudizi emessi da lui e da te non sottoscritti. Aspettiamo gli altri.


Mi sembra di essere stato sempre chiaro:non ho mai nascosto la simpatia per te,una simpatia dettata dalla tua genuinità,e dalla tua ogni tanto indecifrabilità!Poi, posso anche sbagliare,son sicuro di non sbagliare su quell'altra però...!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra di essere stato sempre chiaro:non ho mai nascosto la simpatia per te,una simpatia dettata dalla tua genuinità,e dalla tua ogni tanto indecifrabilità!Poi, posso anche sbagliare,son sicuro di non sbagliare su quell'altra però...!



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco il problema è questo.IO NON HO NEINTE DA DIRE.Non riesco a carpire in te malafede,mi sei strasimpatico che cazzo devo fare?Però non capisco una cosa.A me é strasimpatico Ultimo,è strasimpatico anche Jb,poi se fra loro si stanno sulle palle,mi spiace ma non è che per far un favore ad ultimo mi deve star sul cazzo jb.Ho la sensazione,che dato che a quella poverina di Ab sta sulle palle Ultimo allora Ab è simpatica....!Ecco avere antipatie e simpatie ci sta e va bene,ma in 6-7 anni che sono qui non mi sono mai PERMESSO DI OSTENTARE alcun tipo di frequentazione professionale esterna rispetto ad una povera disadattata come Ab,e avrei anche potuto farlo....!Trovo di CATTIVISSIMO gusto ostentare un qualcosa che nulla c'entra con il forum e con i nick che siamo o rappresentiamo,poi se ne facciamo una questione di scrittura,non mi passa per l'anticamera del cervello,scrivo male e di getto.Se ne facciamo una questione di proprietà di linguaggio e di cultura generale credo che Ab si possa mettere tranquillamente in fila per baciarmi languidamente il culo.Ma c'entra qualcosa sul forum?c'entra qualcosa con la simpatia o l'antipatia?


Posso aggiungere una cosa?
Mi aspetterei anche che le antipatie non influissero sempre nel rispondere ai 3d.
Porto il mio esempio. Direi che ho con il Conte un rapporto tutt'altro che amichevole, ma ho l'intelligenza per capire e apprezzare quando scrive una cosa che condivido e lo dico senza problemi. 
Ultimamente davvero mi sembra che ci siano utenti che qualunque cosa scirvano, anche la più chiara e impossibile da non capire o fraindendere vengono comunque criticati.
Accidenti siamo tutti adulti (oddio magari qualcuno non proprio) potremmo provare ad ignorarci se proprio proprio non riusciamo a essere obiettivi


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non tirare fuori discorsi sull'obiettività perchè non sei grado. Semplice.


Jb fra me e te c'è una differenza:Io ammetto di non essere obbiettivo,tu pernsi di esserlo e con Ab  sei smaccatamente di parte.Sei persona intelligente, dovresti aver capito che dietro quella cornice il quadro latita e parecchio.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non tirare fuori discorsi sull'obiettività perchè non sei grado. Semplice.



Devi accettare le risposte, a meno che tu non pensi che oscuro non abbia le palle per dirmi qualcos'altro. Pensi questo Gioacchino? oscuro non ha le palle per dirmi altro?


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

*minerva, Saggissima,*

mi chiedevo se tu avessi sottoscritto un contratto con tranet.net che ti imponga il rispetto della quantità e qualità delle parole nelle tue frasi. 
Se si, perchè, ed inoltre, lo hai accettato liberamente o è stata una costrizione. 

Anticipatamente, grazie.


Lui.



n.b. Spero che rivolgendomi a Lei, il mio dire sia corretto e rispettoso. Nel caso non lo fosse, chiedo venia.


nuovamente, grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb fra me e te c'è una differenza:Io ammetto di non essere obbiettivo,tu pernsi di esserlo e con Ab sei smaccatamente di parte.Sei persona intelligente, dovresti aver capito che dietro quella cornice il quadro latita e parecchio.


Io ed Anna? Io ed Anna siamo agli opposti, Oscù. Che cazzo dici. Giusto ieri momenti cado dalla sedia quando mi ha scritto su un thread di tentare di, aspè com'è era? "riabilitare il sesso e basta_ (cioè solo sesso fine a sè stesso)_ ". Una cosa di una demenza mai vista. Ma vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Posso aggiungere una cosa?
> Mi aspetterei anche che le antipatie non influissero sempre nel rispondere ai 3d.
> Porto il mio esempio. Direi che ho con il Conte un rapporto tutt'altro che amichevole, ma ho l'intelligenza per capire e apprezzare quando scrive una cosa che condivido e lo dico senza problemi.
> Ultimamente davvero mi sembra che ci siano utenti che qualunque cosa scirvano, anche la più chiara e impossibile da non capire o fraindendere vengono comunque criticati.
> Accidenti siamo tutti adulti (oddio magari qualcuno non proprio) potremmo provare ad ignorarci se proprio proprio non riusciamo a essere obiettivi


Il conte non mi piace però ogni tanto mi diverte,insomma gli riconosco una simpatia e un minimo di carisma.Ma santa la miseria oltre a 3d iniziale Ab cosa cazzo ha scritto?Se non insulti,faccine,quote a cazzo,e disorsi diffamatori sulle proprietà di scrittura di ognuno di noi?Se vuole un parterre di un certo livello, quella fuori posto è lei,ha sbagliato sito,e non solo questo.....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ed Anna? Io ed Anna siamo agli opposti, Oscù. Che cazzo dici. Giusto ieri momenti cado dalla sedia quando mi ha scritto su un thread di tentare di, aspè com'è era? "riabilitare il sesso e basta_ (cioè solo sesso fine a sè stesso)_ ". Una cosa di una demenza mai vista. Ma vabbè.


Jb cosa c'entra essere diversi o opposti?anche io e te siamo agli opposti però hai la mia stima per quello che può contare...per te!La diversità è un valore,ma nel caso di Ab di cosa parliamo?Parliamo di una donna vuota,che si nasconde dietro una pseudo cultura ostentata e non dimostrata,e non ne faccio una questione di antipatia,ma proprio di buon gusto.Mi tedia ogni cosa che scrive,perchè non scrive nulla che attira la mia attenzione!Solo una consecutio di cose banali e infantili.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

secondo me AB stupida non è, anzi, è però, sempre a mio parere, molto presa di sè, del voler atutti i costi mostrarsi sempre ed ovunque, anche quando non è necessario, attaccare utenti  che giudica inferiori a lei, di cosa e per come non sò, comunque. Questa cosa io a lei l'ho già detta, ma non ha apprezzato la mia sincera critica, più che altro ho espresso il mio parere su come io la veda, più che una critica.  S'è incazzata e non mi sopporta più, non è che prima lo facesse, è peggiorato.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb cosa c'entra essere diversi o opposti?anche io e te siamo agli opposti però hai la mia stima per quello che può contare...per te!La diversità è un valore,ma nel caso di Ab di cosa parliamo?Parliamo di una donna vuota,che si nasconde dietro una pseudo cultura ostentata e non dimostrata,e non ne faccio una questione di antipatia,ma proprio di buon gusto.Mi tedia ogni cosa che scrive,perchè non scrive nulla che attira la mia attenzione!Solo una consecutio di cose banali e infantili.


La diversità non è un valore quando si tratta di fesserie.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

madonna che pettegoli

avete finito??


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> secondo me AB stupida non è, anzi, è però, sempre a mio parere, molto presa di sè, del voler atutti i costi mostrarsi sempre ed ovunque, anche quando non è necessario, attaccare utenti che giudica inferiori a lei, di cosa e per come non sò, comunque. Questa cosa io a lei l'ho già detta, ma non ha apprezzato la mia sincera critica, più che altro ho espresso il mio parere su come io la veda, più che una critica. S'è incazzata e non mi sopporta più, non è che prima lo facesse, è peggiorato.


Non è deficiente ma è stupida.Non è deficiente perchè è evidente che ha una cultura e scrive bene,ma è evidentemente stupida perchè non ha capito che risulta stucchevole e fuori luogo il suo modo di porsi,e non è proprio nella condizione di giudicare qualcuno,inferiore o superiore che sia.La sua incapacità di giudizio è anche il motivo della sua presenza all'interno di questo sito,o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> La diversità non è un valore quando si tratta di fesserie.


La diversità per me è sempre un valore.Credo che ci sia sempre da imparare da ognuno,in rarissimi casi nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me AB stupida non è, anzi, è però, sempre a mio parere, molto presa di sè, del voler atutti i costi mostrarsi sempre ed ovunque, anche quando non è necessario, attaccare utenti che giudica inferiori a lei, di cosa e per come non sò, comunque. Questa cosa io a lei l'ho già detta, ma non ha apprezzato la mia sincera critica, più che altro ho espresso il mio parere su come io la veda, più che una critica. S'è incazzata e non mi sopporta più, non è che prima lo facesse, è peggiorato.


AB è molto decisa, molto sicura, forse un poco dura nell'espressione. Secondo me tu e lei non vi potrete capire mai sul forum. Tu sei tutto sottointesi, lei spiega pure troppo... nel senso che quando spiega evidentemente a qualcuno sembra voglia mettersi in cattedra. Tu sei poetico, lei è rigorosa, tu hai un'ironia velata di malinconia, lei ha un'ironia allegra, fanciullesca. A me piacete tutti e due.:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *La diversità per me è sempre un valore*.Credo che ci sia sempre da imparare da ognuno,in rarissimi casi nulla.


Ma lo vedi che sei un coglione? Allora dovresti apprezzare pure Anna, che mi pare sia piuttosto diversa da te. Non è che puoi dire che la diversità è sempre una valore ma solo quando ti piace, porco te.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che pettegoli
> 
> avete finito??



ce nè anche per te se vuoi. 


oggi al cantiere cosa indossavi, mini e stivali per salire le scale? che casualità.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ce nè anche per te se vuoi.
> 
> 
> oggi al cantiere cosa indossavi, mini e stivali per salire le scale? che casualità.



oggi no

era un cantiere orizzontale


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AB è molto decisa, molto sicura, forse un poco dura nell'espressione. Secondo me tu e lei non vi potrete capire mai sul forum. Tu sei tutto sottointesi, lei spiega pure troppo... nel senso che quando spiega evidentemente a qualcuno sembra voglia mettersi in cattedra. Tu sei poetico, lei è rigorosa, tu hai un'ironia velata di malinconia, lei ha un'ironia allegra, fanciullesca. A me piacete tutti e due.:smile:


se solo queste cose le avessi dette senza paragonarmi a lei, sarei corso in bagno. mon trésor.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che sei un coglione? Allora dovresti apprezzare pure Anna, che mi pare sia piuttosto diversa da te. Non è che puoi dire che la diversità è sempre una valore ma solo quando ti piace, porco te.


Allora non hai capito e fose il coglione sei tu.Minerva è diversa,  Annablume non è diversa è il nulla mischiato con il niente, è vuota.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> oggi no
> 
> era un cantiere orizzontale




però c'era un vento fortissimo ed il kilt svolazzava allegramente.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AB è molto decisa, molto sicura, forse un poco dura nell'espressione. Secondo me tu e lei non vi potrete capire mai sul forum. Tu sei tutto sottointesi, lei spiega pure troppo... nel senso che quando spiega evidentemente a qualcuno sembra voglia mettersi in cattedra. Tu sei poetico, lei è rigorosa, tu hai un'ironia velata di malinconia, lei ha un'ironia allegra, fanciullesca. A me piacete tutti e due.:smile:


Posso dissentire?Una donna decisa sei tu,non so quanto sicura ma decisa.Una donna decisa faceva la fine di Annablume?Indossa solo una maschera e si nasconde,nella vitas reale altro che decisa....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se solo queste cose le avessi dette senza paragonarmi a lei, *sarei corso in bagno*. mon trésor.


si apre a varie interpretazioni. Comunque non vi volevo paragonare, non siete grandezze omogenee, avete unità di misura diverse. E qui concordo con Oscuro... è proprio questo il bello.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

ultimo mi chiama dal bar. 

la finiamo di inzozzare il club con discorsi adminchiam su AnnaBlume.   


oscuro ti sei operato? 

a dopo.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> però c'era un vento fortissimo ed *il kilt* svolazzava allegramente.



orrore!

no, in realtà ero dentro, c'erano già i termo che andavano

che caldo....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora non hai capito e fose il coglione sei tu.Minerva è diversa, Annablume non è diversa è il nulla mischiato con il niente, è vuota.


None. Se mi scrivi che la diversità e SEMPRE un valore e non lo riconosci ad AnnaBlume, che è diversa da te, vuol dire che hai scritto una cazzata. Oscù tu vai troppo a simpatia. Ma troppo troppo, e non solo con Ultimo. Il che ci sta eh, voglio dire: ognuno si regola come gli pare. Basta non parlare di valori ed obiettività alla cazzo di cane, però.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> ultimo mi chiama dal bar.
> 
> la finiamo di inzozzare il club con discorsi adminchiam su AnnaBlume.
> 
> ...


Questo fine settimana....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> None. Se mi scrivi che la diversità e SEMPRE un valore e non lo riconosci ad AnnaBlume, che è diversa da te, vuol dire che hai scritto una cazzata. Oscù tu vai troppo a simpatia. Ma troppo troppo, e non solo con Ultimo. Il che ci sta eh, voglio dire: ognuno si regola come gli pare. Basta non parlare di valori ed obiettività alla cazzo di cane, però.


Io devo riconoscere prima il valore o il disvalore della persona, poi ne posso apprezzare la diversità.In questo caso non riconosco il valore,forse mi spiego male?Vedi l'antipatia è un limite,io non mi fermo davanti all'antipatia,perchè spesso poi dall'antipatia passo alla simpatia.L'antipatia non deve essere un fattore ostativo,il conte mi è antipatico ma riconosco in lui alcune qualità.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora non hai capito e fose il coglione sei tu.Minerva è diversa,  Annablume non è diversa è il nulla mischiato con il niente, è vuota.


Posso? Ma che te frega? Se un post non dice nulla di interessante lo leggi e passi oltre. Se 10 post sono vuoti di contenuti passi oltre dieci volte. Perché contestare AB ogni cosa che scrive? Non è più piacevole rispondere a quello che interessa? Se scrivete 20 pagine sul culo posso fare una battuta e ci ridiamo in due ma se non mi diverto la pianto lì. Non vi inseguo in ogni discussione scrivendo che parlate solo quello. Non è una questione riferita a AB che trovo simpatica ma anche a Ultimo o JB. Trovo che siano noiosi con il loro darsi del deficiente e scimunito? Scorro velocemente la discussione e se non c'è altro leggo altrove. In un'altra discussione dicono cose interessanti e li leggo. Non so chi (non ricordo il nick) ieri è entrato nella discussione della purea di fagioli dove si parlava di tofu e seitan per dire che eravamo deficienti ma non glielo voleva far mangiare nessuno. Io mica entro in un sushi per dire che il pesce crudo mi fa schifo e che oltretutto lo devo prima congelare per ammazzare i vermi che ci sono dentro. Non lo mangio io.  E' divertente litigare?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Io devo riconoscere prima il valore o il disvalore della persona, poi ne posso apprezzare la diversità.*In questo caso non riconosco il valore,forse mi spiego male?Vedi l'antipatia è un limite,io non mi fermo davanti all'antipatia,perchè spesso poi dall'antipatia passo alla simpatia.L'antipatia non deve essere un fattore ostativo,il conte mi è antipatico ma riconosco in lui alcune qualità.


Così è diverso e già mi piace di più. Il punto per te però non è l'antipatia, ma la simpatia, se vogliamo. E' il contrario.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso? Ma che te frega? Se un post non dice nulla di interessante lo leggi e passi oltre. Se 10 post sono vuoti di contenuti passi oltre dieci volte. Perché contestare AB ogni cosa che scrive? Non è più piacevole rispondere a quello che interessa? Se scrivete 20 pagine sul culo posso fare una battuta e ci ridiamo in due ma se non mi diverto la pianto lì. Non vi inseguo in ogni discussione scrivendo che parlate solo quello. Non è una questione riferita a AB che trovo simpatica ma anche a Ultimo o JB. Trovo che siano noiosi con il loro darsi del deficiente e scimunito? Scorro velocemente la discussione e se non c'è altro leggo altrove. In un'altra discussione dicono cose interessanti e li leggo. Non so chi (non ricordo il nick) ieri è entrato nella discussione della purea di fagioli dove si parlava di tofu e seitan per dire che eravamo deficienti ma non glielo voleva far mangiare nessuno. Io mica entro in un sushi per dire che il pesce crudo mi fa schifo e che oltretutto lo devo prima congelare per ammazzare i vermi che ci sono dentro. Non lo mangio io. E' divertente litigare?


Certo che puoi.Non so se è divertente litigare,sicuramente è da gran cafoni entrare qui insultare senza conoscere e denigrare chi non cura la sintassi non credi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Marzo 2013)

Sono solo io a pensare che qui ci sia una spropositata sopravvalutazione dei pregi e dei difetti di chiunque?
La cosa, sia ben chiaro, mi diverte notevolmente perchè ha quella certa qual meravigliosità fanciullesca che fa vedere la maestrina elementare come la più alta forma di sapienza, la rana nel fosso di fronte a casa come il mostro di Lochness e il bulletto del quartiere come il male assoluto...
Cioè, vedere degli omoni grandi e grossi che litigano con le vocine dei chipmunks è fantastico, e quasi quasi c'è materiale per farci un musicarello, ma quando la trama mostra segni di stanchezza, bisogna rinnovarsi...
E, qui, parlare di trama è fin troppo ottimistico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso dissentire?Una donna decisa sei tu,non so quanto sicura ma decisa.Una donna decisa *faceva la fine di Annablume*?Indossa solo una maschera e si nasconde,nella vitas reale altro che decisa....!


ma che fine ha fatto? E' lì che lavora, ha i suoi interessi e poi cazzeggia qua con noi. Non mi pare che indossi una maschera, oltre a quella che portiamo tutti. Quando è entrata non ha riscosso le mie simpatie, inizialmente. E' puntigliosa... deformazione professionale. Andando oltre però ho trovato una persona aperta e per niente superba... come del resto avviene spesso tra chi studia sempre. Più studi più ti rendi conto di quanto sei ignorante, in genere. Io quando entro in una biblioteca, in un museo, in un qualunque posto dove ci siano testimonianze dello studio e della ricerca di tante persone penso per prima cosa che non potrò accedere mai a più di una piccolissima parte di tutta quella conoscenza.
Ed è una cosa che ti dà proprio l'idea di avere dei limiti.
Comunque non voglio insistere, tanto AB ha le spalle larghe e poi... gli anarchici li hanno sempre bastonati(Cit. Francescone)
OT(Parlando di cultura... ho letto della città della scienza e sono in lutto per la città di Napoli che ha perso una cosa preziosissima, speriamo si trovino i fondi per poterla ricostruire)


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri,ma una donna decisa si sarebbe fatta prendere per il sedere tutto quel tempo?


lei era in buonafede... come buona parte dei traditi. Se sei in buona fede non pensi male dell'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che puoi.Non so se è divertente litigare,sicuramente è da gran cafoni entrare qui insultare senza conoscere e denigrare chi non cura la sintassi non credi?


Oscuro, ma mica ha fatto così. E dai, oh.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oscuro, ma mica ha fatto così. E dai, oh.


E no, ha fatto proprio così...adesso ho capito....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lei era in buonafede... come buona parte dei traditi. Se sei in buona fede non pensi male dell'altro.


Dai sbriciolata.Io credo che quando passa troppo tempo non è una questione di buona fede ma di personalità.Non vuoi cercare quello che non vuoi trovare.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri,ma una donna decisa si sarebbe fatta prendere per il sedere tutto quel tempo?


rosso virtuale, perchè è un colpo basso da vero stronzo.
E gratuito.


edit

virtuale perchè non ho potuto darlo reale


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Tebe ha detto:


> rosso, perchè è un colpo basso da vero stronzo


Tebe è il mio pensiero!Quale colpo basso?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no, ha fatto proprio così...adesso ho capito....!


Minchia, e che hai capito?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, e che hai capito?


Tu non ti ricordi la sua entrata....!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte non mi piace però ogni tanto mi diverte,insomma gli riconosco una simpatia e un minimo di carisma.Ma santa la miseria oltre a 3d iniziale Ab cosa cazzo ha scritto?Se non insulti,faccine,quote a cazzo,e disorsi diffamatori sulle proprietà di scrittura di ognuno di noi?Se vuole un parterre di un certo livello, quella fuori posto è lei,ha sbagliato sito,e non solo questo.....!



A dir la verità ho quotato te ma il discorso proseguiva su altri utent
io sono sicura che se AB scrivesse una cosa che condividi avresti l'intelligenza di ammetterlo
Non per tutti è così


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai sbriciolata.Io credo che quando passa troppo tempo non è una questione di buona fede ma di personalità.Non vuoi cercare quello che non vuoi trovare.


Michia Oscuro. Qui dentro c'è più di una persona che è stata presa per il culo per ANNI. Questo non va certo a detrimento loro, ma di chi ha mancato loro di rispetto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che puoi.Non so se è divertente litigare,sicuramente è da gran cafoni entrare qui insultare senza conoscere e denigrare chi non cura la sintassi non credi?


Se questo è avvenuto in uno scambio dovrebbe restare nello scambio e non trasformarsi in una presa di posizione. Non so a quale discussione (o non l'ho letta o non la ricordo) ti riferisci ma si può andare oltre. Anch'io ho sostenuto Minerva nella battuta sul qual è senza apostrofo e personalmente provo un brivido quando leggo verbi intransitivi usati transitivamente e l'avrei anche scritto  ma ho capito che non era il caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono solo io a pensare che qui ci sia una spropositata sopravvalutazione dei pregi e dei difetti di chiunque?
> La cosa, sia ben chiaro, mi diverte notevolmente perchè ha quella certa qual meravigliosità fanciullesca che fa vedere la maestrina elementare come la più alta forma di sapienza, la rana nel fosso di fronte a casa come il mostro di Lochness e il bulletto del quartiere come il male assoluto...
> Cioè, vedere degli omoni grandi e grossi che litigano con le vocine dei chipmunks è fantastico, e quasi quasi c'è materiale per farci un musicarello, ma quando la trama mostra segni di stanchezza, bisogna rinnovarsi...
> E, qui, parlare di trama è fin troppo ottimistico.


 Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolalta*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Michia Oscuro. Qui dentro c'è più di una persona che è stata presa per il culo per ANNI. Questo non va certo a detrimento loro, ma di chi ha mancato loro di rispetto.


Pensi davvero questo?Io posso pensare quello che ho scritto senza offendere nessuno?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che fine ha fatto? E' lì che lavora, ha i suoi interessi e poi cazzeggia qua con noi. Non mi pare che indossi una maschera, oltre a quella che portiamo tutti. Quando è entrata non ha riscosso le mie simpatie, inizialmente. E' puntigliosa... deformazione professionale. Andando oltre però ho trovato una persona aperta e per niente superba... come del resto avviene spesso tra chi studia sempre. Più studi più ti rendi conto di quanto sei ignorante, in genere. Io quando entro in una biblioteca, in un museo, in un qualunque posto dove ci siano testimonianze dello studio e della ricerca di tante persone penso per prima cosa che non potrò accedere mai a più di una piccolissima parte di tutta quella conoscenza.
> Ed è una cosa che ti dà proprio l'idea di avere dei limiti.
> Comunque non voglio insistere, tanto AB ha le spalle larghe e poi... gli anarchici li hanno sempre bastonati(Cit. Francescone)
> OT(Parlando di cultura... ho letto della città della scienza e *sono in lutto per la città di Napoli che ha perso una cosa preziosissima*, speriamo si trovino i fondi per poterla ricostruire)


Tremendo e ho pensato anche al dolo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se questo è avvenuto in uno scambio dovrebbe restare nello scambio e non trasformarsi in una presa di posizione. Non so a quale discussione (o non l'ho letta o non la ricordo) ti riferisci ma si può andare oltre. Anch'io ho sostenuto Minerva nella battuta sul qual è senza apostrofo e personalmente provo un brivido quando leggo verbi intransitivi usati transitivamente e l'avrei anche scritto  ma ho capito che non era il caso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.


Non mi riferivo a te.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai sbriciolata.Io credo che quando passa troppo tempo non è una questione di buona fede ma di personalità.*Non vuoi cercare quello che non vuoi trovare*.


avessimo la sfera di cristallo....
(beh io sinceramente non la vorrei..)

a nessuno piace essere preso in giro..non credo che esista uomo o donna che deliberatamente lo faccia...
io lo chiamo eccesso di buona fede semmai...
ma ogni esperienza serve almeno a capire...


la parte in neretto non la posso capire perchè la storia di anna non la conosco bene...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non ti ricordi la sua entrata....!:up:


In effetti no. Rinfrescami la memoria, dai. Com'è entrata?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> avessimo la sfera di cristallo....
> (beh io sinceramente non la vorrei..)
> 
> a nessuno piace essere preso in giro..non credo che esista uomo o donna che deliberatamente lo faccia...
> ...


A nessuno piace essere preso in giro,ma a più di qualcuno la solitudine fa più paura dell'essere preso per il culo.....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> rosso virtuale, perchè è un colpo basso da vero stronzo.
> E gratuito.


Hai capito anche tu così? Credevo di essermi sbagliata, speravo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti no. Rinfrescami la memoria, dai. Com'è entrata?


Come ho già scritto svariate volte.Comunque ho capito che scrivere certe cose è sconveniente,quindi possiamo chiudere il discorso qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensi davvero questo?Io posso pensare quello che ho scritto senza offendere nessuno?


Non ti stupire se qualcuno si risente, però. Voglio dire... se tu avessi scoperto che la moglie con la quale vivi da una vita si faceva timbrare quotidinamente dal postino, non so se ti farebbe piacere se ti dicessi che la colpa è tua che sei poco deciso perchè te ne sei accorto solo dopo X tempo.
:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai capito anche tu così? Credevo di essermi sbagliata, speravo.


Semplicemente è quello che penso...pensate quello che volete poi.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto svariate volte.Comunque ho capito che scrivere certe cose è sconveniente,quindi possiamo chiudere il discorso qui.


Aspè, aspè: c'era che tu avevi tirato su tutto quel casino con Tebe ed volontariato e blablabla ed Anna prese le parti proprio di Tebe, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tremendo e ho pensato anche al *dolo*.


E' cosa sicura, pare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente è quello che penso...pensate quello che volete poi.


Puoi pensarlo benissimo ma usare il dolore subito da una persona per attaccarla sul piano dei sentimenti per giustificare il tuo giudizio sul modo in cui si relaziona nel forum è molto brutto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' cosa sicura, pare.


Ho una rabbia che non so neppure esprimere. Queste sono cose che meritano la nostra energia e puntigliosità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho una rabbia che non so neppure esprimere.* Queste sono cose che meritano la nostra energia e puntigliosità*.


Sì.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso dissentire?Una donna decisa sei tu,non so quanto sicura ma decisa.Una donna decisa faceva la fine di Annablume?Indossa solo una maschera e si nasconde,*nella vitas reale altro che decisa*....!


per acquistare un paio di scarpe ha interpellato a destra ed a manca. alla fine io le dissi che le beige facevano cagare e si incazzò, lo disse la mia adorata dolcezza (farfalla) e a lei diede ragione. mah.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per acquistare un paio di scarpe ha interpellato a destra ed a manca. alla fine io le dissi che le beige facevano cagare e si incazzò, lo *disse la mia adorata dolcezza (farfalla*) e a lei diede ragione. mah.


:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Alcune volte stiamo qua a scrivere, e prendiamo per buono quello che leggiamo.
Alcune volte capita che non prendiamo per buono quello che leggiamo, perchè chi ha scritto, volente o nolente da di se quell'immagine che porta a pensare, questa se è così qua come nella realtà, probabilmente il compagno tanto torto non ha, credo che oscuro volesse dire questo. 

Ma si sa, innescare polemiche è difficile soprattutto quando cadono le palle a terra a leggere certi commenti, commenti che ti fanno perdere quella voglia di scrivere il proprio pensiero. Sempre questo credo sia accaduto ad oscuro.

Probabilmente sbaglio eh.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi pensarlo benissimo ma usare il dolore subito da una persona per attaccarla sul piano dei sentimenti per giustificare il tuo giudizio sul modo in cui si relaziona nel forum è molto brutto.



verde  mio


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per acquistare un paio di scarpe ha interpellato a destra ed a manca. alla fine io le dissi che le beige facevano cagare e si incazzò, lo disse la mia adorata dolcezza (farfalla) e a lei diede ragione. mah.


Eh va beh.
Hai violato una delle regole inviolabili.
Un uomo non deve MAI criticare le scarpe, il vestito o la borsa di una donna. MAI.
Solo un'amica può farlo, ed esclusivamente se è stato richiesto il suo parere.
Non piacevano manco a me quelle scarpe, comunque.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi pensarlo benissimo ma usare il dolore subito da una persona per attaccarla sul piano dei sentimenti per giustificare il tuo giudizio sul modo in cui si relaziona nel forum è molto brutto.


Non credo lo stesse facendo in malafede, e dire che tutti conoscete oscuro, e sapete bene che è capace di scrivere scherzando... se tanto mi da tanto.. andiamo oltre visto che non ci riusciamo. 

Che poi ne esce sempre fuori una cosa, perchè io ad oscuro lo leggo in una maniera ed ad esempio Tebe lo legge diversamente? 

Potrebbe oscuro scrivere quale versione è vera, in questa maniera avremmo delle risposte.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti stupire se qualcuno si risente, però. Voglio dire... se tu avessi scoperto che la moglie con la quale vivi da una vita si faceva timbrare quotidinamente dal postino, non so se ti farebbe piacere se ti dicessi che la colpa è tua che sei poco deciso perchè te ne sei accorto solo dopo X tempo.
> :singleeye:



verde mio oggi mi sento di usare il sistema 
non ho parole....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Intanto per pura polemica scrivo un'altra cosa, nessuno/a ha avallato quello che Gioacchino ha scritto su di me.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto per pura polemica scrivo un'altra cosa, nessuno/a ha avallato quello che Gioacchino ha scritto su di me.



ma ha scritto che sei tamarro?

se sì, avallo!

:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto per pura polemica scrivo un'altra cosa, nessuno/a ha avallato quello che Gioacchino ha scritto su di me.


prendi atto e archivia:smile:  Dai che è ancora freddo e l'ortica non ha ancora spigato.:smile:


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per acquistare un paio di scarpe ha interpellato a destra ed a manca. alla fine io le dissi che le *beige *facevano cagare e si incazzò, lo disse la mia adorata dolcezza (farfalla) e a lei diede ragione. mah.



sacrilegio!

non erano beige, erano nude!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ha scritto che sei tamarro?
> 
> se sì, avallo!
> 
> :rotfl:


Purtroppo quella no. ma uffa io non sono tamarro! :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> rosso virtuqale, perchè è un colpo basso da vero stronzo.
> E gratuito.



verde mio ....


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh va beh.
> Hai violato una delle regole inviolabili.
> Un uomo non deve MAI criticare le scarpe, il vestito o la borsa di una donna. MAI.
> Solo un'amica può farlo, ed esclusivamente se è stato richiesto il suo parere.
> Non piacevano manco a me quelle scarpe, comunque.


le scarpe di per sè erano anche carine, ma abbinate ad altro ed in altra occasione. 

ma lo sai che la donna che porta scarpe con tacco alto, 15 in su, è più appagata appagante quando sessa? 
in pratica, indossando quel tipo di scarpa, esegue involontariamente quell'esercizio, non ricordo il nome, di cui parlava Tebe qualche tempo fa, quello delle palline, ricordi?



n.b. SESSA è 3 persona singolare, presente, dal verbo sessare, _etim. _fare sesso. l'ho appena coniugato.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sacrilegio!
> 
> non erano beige, erano nude!




perdonatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto per pura polemica scrivo un'altra cosa, nessuno/a ha avallato quello che Gioacchino ha scritto su di me.


Ma qua sono per lo più per l'aiuto ed il recupero degli svantaggiati. Pensano d'avere qualche funzione sociale, sono per i buoni sentimenti e le fiction di Raiuno con Beppe Fiorello in prima serata. Che cazzo t'aspetti? Ma più che altro, non vuol dire che non sia vero quello che ho scritto, anzi.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe è il mio pensiero!Quale colpo basso?



rosso virtuale ...


ricordo non molto tempo fa che il pernsiero di qualcuno nei tuoi confronti
scatenò l'inferno....
Non farò nè nomi nè cognomi non voglio alimentare altre polemiche 
chi si vuole ricordare si ricorda e se non ci si ricorda dimostraa che per alcuni
si minimizzano i torti fatti subire e si ingigantiscono i fatti subuti
alla faccia dell'obbiettività...
e alla faccia d'empatia....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua sono per lo più per l'aiuto ed il recupero degli svantaggiati. Pensano d'avere qualche funzione sociale, sono per i buoni sentimenti e le fiction di Raiuno con Beppe Fiorello in prima serata. Che cazzo t'aspetti? Ma più che altro, non vuol dire che non sia vero quello che ho scritto, anzi.



Ma figurati, so che quello che hai scritto lo pensi, si notava dagli errori e dal rossore del tuo viso!  

Rimasto solo come un cretino nella tua esternazione, mi dispiace averti deluso e non averti risposto incazzato, d'altronde non avendo nessuna considerazione per tutto quello che scrivi, non avrebbe avuto nessun senso. 

Però ti do atto di una cosa, riesci sempre a farti commentare da me, diciamo il 70% delle volte va! ogni tanto qualcosa giusta la dici e non sottolineo le cazzate che spari. cioè sono sempre cazzate allora? :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati, so che quello che hai scritto lo pensi, si notava dagli errori e dal rossore del tuo viso!
> 
> Rimasto solo come un cretino nella tua esternazione, mi dispiace averti deluso e non averti risposto incazzato, d'altronde non avendo nessuna considerazione per tutto quello che scrivi, non avrebbe avuto nessun senso.
> 
> Però ti do atto di una cosa, riesci sempre a farti commentare da me, diciamo il 70% delle volte va! ogni tanto qualcosa giusta la dici e non sottolineo le cazzate che spari. cioè sono sempre cazzate allora? :carneval:


Ti rendi conto che tenti TU di riprendermi per dei presunti errori d'ortografia o di sintassi? No, dico, proprio TU che quando scrivi (anzi, ti esterni) non si capisce (e non capisci) mai nulla di quello che vuoi dire?


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri,ma una donna decisa si sarebbe fatta prendere per il sedere tutto quel tempo?


Complimenti. 
Rosso.
Non ne davo da un'eternità, ma questo è davvero troppo.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> rosso virtuale ...
> 
> 
> ricordo non molto tempo fa che il pernsiero di qualcuno nei tuoi confronti
> ...



secondo me a questo punto ci vorrebbe un troll per mettere pace
si scatena l'inferno e tutto il forum come un sol uomo si coalizza contro di lui, ricompattandosi, almeno per un po' di tempo
è un metodo un po' infantile, ma efficace, poichè serve a ridimensionare i dissapori e la riesumazione di argomenti stravecchi


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti stupire se qualcuno si risente, però. Voglio dire... se tu avessi scoperto che la moglie con la quale vivi da una vita si faceva timbrare quotidinamente dal postino, non so se ti farebbe piacere se ti dicessi che la colpa è tua che sei poco deciso perchè te ne sei accorto solo dopo X tempo.
> :singleeye:


Sbriciolata io mi darei del coglione e sai cosa penserei?Lei è una merda,ma io dove cazzo sono stato tutti questi anni?


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata io mi darei del coglione e sai cosa penserei?Lei è una merda,ma io dove cazzo sono stato tutti questi anni?



non c'entra se ti sentiresti coglione
chi prende in giro ha sempre torto, secondo me
che parli chiaro, no?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> rosso virtuale ...
> 
> 
> ricordo non molto tempo fa che il pernsiero di qualcuno nei tuoi confronti
> ...


Ma sei stupida o cosa?Io penso che chi subisce un tradimento di svariati anni o è superficiale o non vuole scoprire......Il tuo AMICO CONTE si  è permesso di giudicare ben altro,sapendo che avevo perso un figlio al terzo mese,sei cretina proprio.Adesso la cosa è sullo stesso piano?dimmi tu....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei stupida o cosa?*Io penso che chi subisce un tradimento di svariati anni o è superficiale o non vuole scoprire......*Il tuo AMICO CONTE si è permesso di giudicare ben altro,sapendo che avevo perso un figlio al terzo mese,sei cretina proprio.Adesso la cosa è sullo stesso piano?dimmi tu....!


Quindi, per dirne una, Circe è una superficiale o non voleva sapere?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che tenti TU di riprendermi per dei presunti errori d'ortografia o di sintassi? No, dico, proprio TU che quando scrivi (anzi, ti esterni) non si capisce (e non capisci) mai nulla di quello che vuoi dire?



Dici che sono ignorante eh, mica bisognava evidenziarlo, lo sanno tutti mio caro Gioacchino. O volevi soltanto pungermi sottilmente... :infelice: sei cattivo Gioacchino molto.

Madonna santa non riesci più nemmeno a dirmi parolacce, mi sento in colpa sai. auahhaahaaaahaahahah 

Dico ti rendi conto che non fai altro che scrivermi, si evince che mi capisci eccome! altro che..anzichesi anzicheno! Ou Gioacchino  madò sei tenero credimi. :bacio:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> non c'entra se ti sentiresti coglione
> chi prende in giro ha sempre torto, secondo me
> che parli chiaro, no?


Forse non mi spiego bene:Allora ripeto,non è in discussione che chi tradisce sia una merda,non vi è dubbio,ma tu che sei stato tradito per anni e non ti sei accorto di nulla,dove stavi?io mi chiederei una cosa simile,e non capisco perchè tutto sto casino.Trovo pretestuoso l'esacerbare il concetto ragazzi.Poi non ho capito ,non vi risentite quando Annab si diverte a sbeffeggiare Ultimo con la sua superbia,e quando scrivo che forse dovrebbe essere meno superba vi risentite?Ma siete strani...!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi, per dirne una, Circe è una superficiale o non voleva sapere?


Potrebbe.Jb non credi che possa succedere?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me a questo punto ci vorrebbe un troll per mettere pace
> si scatena l'inferno e tutto il forum come un sol uomo si coalizza contro di lui, ricompattandosi, almeno per un po' di tempo
> è un metodo un po' infantile, ma efficace, poichè serve a ridimensionare i dissapori e la riesumazione di argomenti stravecchi



La mia intenzione non è riesumare la mia intenzione 
è solo di non dimenticare che siamo alla fine tutti uguali e gaghiamo 
tutti merda puzzolente (tranne me ovviamente)
Ma pazienza il non ricordare per me è dimostrazione che non tutti
ci consideriamo uguali ....
ma guarda che non è essere contro o pro è essere obbiettivi 


Concordo suo troll....
peccato il muro verso i nr....




Hai letto le utlime di grillo...?


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

*free*

panterona, mi ricordi l'infanzia.

Mototopo e autogatto, T.N.T. , ricordo il sabato alle elementari, all'uscita di scuola la corsa disperata per arrivare in tempo all'1,00 a casa per pranzare in compagnia dei cartoni e delle comiche di stanlio e onlio. Che ricordi.
Ancora le donne non avevano turbato la mia candida vita, c'era solamente mia madre, e le streghe delle mie 3 sorelle.
Che goduria.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma sei stupida o cosa*?Io penso che chi subisce un tradimento di svariati anni o è superficiale o non vuole scoprire......Il tuo AMICO CONTE si  è permesso di giudicare ben altro,sapendo che avevo perso un figlio al terzo mese,sei cretina proprio.Adesso la cosa è sullo stesso piano?dimmi tu....!



la due 
mettici tu cosa più prefewrisci




ops anche cretina o anche di peggio tanto fai te a tua libera scelta....
mi piace tanto puttanone ....
ma è uguale fai te ....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego bene:Allora ripeto,non è in discussione che chi tradisce sia una merda,non vi è dubbio,ma tu che sei stato tradito per anni e non ti sei accorto di nulla,dove stavi?io mi chiederei una cosa simile,e non capisco perchè tutto sto casino.Trovo pretestuoso l'esacerbare il concetto ragazzi.Poi non ho capito ,non vi risentite quando Annab si diverte a sbeffeggiare Ultimo con la sua superbia,e quando scrivo che forse dovrebbe essere meno superba vi risentite?Ma siete strani...!



:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> La mia intenzione non è riesumare la mia intenzione
> è solo di non dimenticare che siamo alla fine tutti uguali e gaghiamo
> tutti merda puzzolente (tranne me ovviamente)
> Ma pazienza il non ricordare per me è dimostrazione che non tutti
> ...


Hai la faccia come il culo,hai avuto il coraggio di paragonare due cose che non hanno un termine di paragone,solo perchè mi diverto a coglionare il tuo amichetto..!Io non sono come te,e per fortuna direi.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrebbe.Jb non credi che possa succedere?


Appunto: PUO' succedere. Darlo per scontato è diverso.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> la due
> mettici tu cosa più prefewrisci


A te rode il sedere per altro....ma sti cazzi dell'amico tuo cerca di essere almeno corretta.Se ci riesci...!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto: PUO' succedere. Darlo per scontato è diverso.


Cosa avrei dato per scontato?Io penso che annab è talemente piena di lei che mi sembra plausibile gli siano sfuggiti certi particolari per svariati anni.VORREI SAPERE COSA HO SCRITTO DI GRAVE!Non ci arrivo mi spieghi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me a questo punto ci vorrebbe un troll per mettere pace
> si scatena l'inferno e tutto il forum come un sol uomo si coalizza contro di lui, ricompattandosi, almeno per un po' di tempo
> è un metodo un po' infantile, ma efficace, poichè serve a ridimensionare i dissapori e la riesumazione di argomenti stravecchi


chiamo Illo?


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

ma non possiamo discutere d'altro. Cazzo vi siete stoppati su di lei. Oscuro vai a cagare la minchia altrove, va. Jb il barbiere t'aspetta per la solita acconciatura.


minchia, posso dirlo perchè ho scritto più di dieci parole e perchè il CAPO SONO IO, STOP. Inoltre l'ANNAB. non c'è, quindi. PUNTO.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te rode il sedere per altro....ma sti cazzi dell'amico tuo cerca di essere almeno corretta.Se ci riesci...!



ma piantala di parlare di correttezza di empatia e di cazzi e di culi e di mazzi
non mi freghi Oscuro 
per me sei un finto buono ....
E non fare il maleducato perchè fai ribrezzo capisci


mai quanto me ok ...
ma non me ne frega una cippa di nulla sai....




e con questo la chiudo qui ....
ho capito di che pasta sei fatto e mi basta .


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

*LUNA*

cosa intendi per "cippa"?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> ma piantala di parlare di correttezza di empatia e di cazzi e di culi e di mazzi
> non mi freghi Oscuro
> per me sei un finto buono ....
> E non fare il maleducato perchè fai ribrezzo capisci
> ...


Sei tu che non freghi me,Tuiì sei l'amica del conte......maleducato?Con te dovrei proprio trascendere.... sei in malafede solo perche non mi faccio problemi a dirvi quello che penso e non solo io....!Ti sei permessa di paragonare la perdita di un figlio con ben altro ma non ti fai un pò schifo?Solo per rivalutare la figura di un povero coglione come il conte che ormai abbiamo imparato a conoscere tutti?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma non possiamo discutere d'altro. Cazzo vi siete stoppati su di lei. Oscuro vai a cagare la minchia altrove, va. Jb il barbiere t'aspetta per la solita acconciatura.
> 
> 
> minchia, posso dirlo perchè ho scritto più di dieci parole e perchè il CAPO SONO IO, STOP. Inoltre l'ANNAB. non c'è, quindi. PUNTO.





ancora stress?
Forse eri in quei giorni?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata io mi darei del coglione e sai cosa penserei?Lei è una merda,ma io dove cazzo sono stato tutti questi anni?


Padronissimo. Un conto è darsi del coglione da soli... un conto che te lo dica qualcun altro, che di te non sa una beata fava ed al quale non  hai chiesto di darti un giudizio spassionato sulle tue eventuali pecche, ma una mano ad uscire da una situazione di merda. Come se arrivando sul luogo di un incidente, uno cominciasse a dare del coglione a chi è al volante, senza aver visto che è successo.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrebbe.Jb non credi che possa succedere?


personalmente non non mi verrebbe mai solo minimamente da pensare che mio marito con la mia amica........
affatto..
non mi sfiorerebbe il pensiero...
e quindi non mi guarderei le spalle da lei...o da lui con lei..
anzi se sapessi che stanno prendendo un caffè starei serena..perchè NESSUNO si aspettta una cosa del genere da un marito e da un'amica.


ma scusa oscuro..per essere sicuri che tutto vada bene l'unica opzione sarebbe quella di controllare ore quarti e momenti quel che fa l'altro..perchè il tradimento è insito nelle pieghe di ogni cosa...e tutti possono cascarci..nessuno escluso.
l'unico modo per evitare le corna tesoro mio è questo..non fidarsi di nessuno e spiare sempre.così è sicuro che nessuno ti piglia in giro e se lo fa te ne accorgi subito subito.
bel modo di vivere.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Padronissimo. Un conto è darsi del coglione da soli... un conto che te lo dica qualcun altro, che di te non sa una beata fava ed al quale non hai chiesto di darti un giudizio spassionato sulle tue eventuali pecche, ma una mano ad uscire da una situazione di merda. Come se arrivando sul luogo di un incidente, uno cominciasse a dare del coglione a chi è al volante, senza aver visto che è successo.


La similitudine non è calzante.Però pensa un attimo :se io fossi molto superbo,da non accorgermi di quello che  ho intorno potrebbe succedere di non notare certi particolari o sottili distacchi?Non capisco la gravità di quello che ho scritto,è quello che penso.Il traditore è una merda ma il tradito dove guardava?


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ancora stress?
> Forse eri in quei giorni?


che vuoi farci, certi discorsi, nonostante siano terra terra, dopo un pò mi scazzano. Abbiamo ciascuno di noi le nostre idee in merito agli altri utenti. Detto un , due, tre volte che X mi sta sulla cippa, che senso ha continuare a dirlo infinite volte? 

tu oggi mostri il tuo lato oscuro, the dark side?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La similitudine non è calzante.Però pensa un attimo :se io fossi molto superbo,da non accorgermi di quello che ho intorno potrebbe succedere di non notare certi particolari o sottili distacchi?Non capisco la gravità di quello che ho scritto,è quello che penso.Il traditore è una merda ma il tradito dove guardava?


Io non ho detto che è GRAVE. Ho detto che è una cosa che fa solo male, leggendola.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> personalmente non non mi verrebbe mai solo minimamente da pensare che mio marito con la mia amica........
> affatto..
> non mi sfiorerebbe il pensiero...
> e quindi non mi guarderei le spalle da lei...o da lui con lei..
> ...


Io scrivo una cosa più sottile.Notare anche i piccoli gesti della persnoa amata,ma se ami troppo te stesso non noti gli altri....FATE FINTA DI NON CAPIRE.....!


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego bene:Allora ripeto,non è in discussione che chi tradisce sia una merda,non vi è dubbio,ma tu che sei stato tradito per anni e non ti sei accorto di nulla,dove stavi?io mi chiederei una cosa simile,e non capisco perchè tutto sto casino.Trovo pretestuoso l'esacerbare il concetto ragazzi.Poi non ho capito ,non vi risentite quando Annab si diverte a sbeffeggiare Ultimo con la sua superbia,e quando scrivo che forse dovrebbe essere meno superba vi risentite?Ma siete strani...!



parlavo in generale...tra l'altro è un argomento interessante
c'è una parola che lo descrive bene, secondo me: disincanto
che sta appunto a significare che si diventa consapevoli, con coraggio, che prima c'era l'incanto...

per quanto riguarda Ultimo, credo che riesca benissimo a cavarsela da solo
ma capisco anche chi ritenga di dover intervenire, mica siamo tutti uguali, grazie a Dio


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che vuoi farci, certi discorsi, nonostante siano terra terra, dopo un pò mi scazzano. Abbiamo ciascuno di noi le nostre idee in merito agli altri utenti. Detto un , due, tre volte che X mi sta sulla cippa, che senso ha continuare a dirlo infinite volte?
> 
> tu oggi mostri il tuo lato oscuro, the dark side?


tornando alle scarpe, a te di che colore piacciono?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che è GRAVE. Ho detto che è una cosa che fa solo male, leggendola.


Sbriciolata io ho scritto solo il mio pensiero,se ami troppo te stesso finisci per amare meno gli altri,poi I SOLITI HANNO VOLUTO VEDERE ALTRO....poi posso pensare una cosa sbagliata....ma è il mio pensiero.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La mia intenzione non è riesumare la mia intenzione
> è solo di non dimenticare che siamo alla fine tutti uguali e gaghiamo
> tutti merda puzzolente (tranne me ovviamente)
> Ma pazienza il non ricordare per me è dimostrazione che non tutti
> ...



no...devo ancora mangiare...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente è quello che penso...pensate quello che volete poi.





oscuro ha detto:


> Sei tu che non freghi me,Tuiì sei l'amica del conte......maleducato?Con te dovrei proprio trascendere.... sei in malafede solo perche non mi faccio problemi a dirvi quello che penso e non solo io....!Ti sei permessa di paragonare la perdita di un figlio con ben altro ma non ti fai un pò schifo?Solo per rivalutare la figura di un povero coglione come il conte che ormai abbiamo imparato a conoscere tutti?




cito la tua frase sopra....
sono gogliardica....


si mi faccio anche schifo e allora sono fatti miei....
ora tu saluto sul serio ...ho da fare....
ma gari ci becchiamo dopo eh ?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa avrei dato per scontato?Io penso che annab è talemente piena di lei che mi sembra plausibile gli siano sfuggiti certi particolari per svariati anni.VORREI SAPERE COSA HO SCRITTO DI GRAVE!Non ci arrivo mi spieghi?


Me lo scrivesti tu che era una cattiveria, ieri. Lo sai benissimo.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io scrivo una cosa più sottile.Notare anche i piccoli gesti della persnoa amata,ma se ami troppo te stesso non noti gli altri....FATE FINTA DI NON CAPIRE.....!



qua un verde proprio non si può non dare.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> panterona, mi ricordi l'infanzia.
> 
> Mototopo e autogatto, T.N.T. , ricordo il sabato alle elementari, all'uscita di scuola la corsa disperata per arrivare in tempo all'1,00 a casa per pranzare in compagnia dei cartoni e delle comiche di stanlio e onlio. Che ricordi.
> Ancora le donne non avevano turbato la mia candida vita, c'era solamente mia madre, e le streghe delle mie 3 sorelle.
> Che goduria.


madonna che insulto!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> parlavo in generale...tra l'altro è un argomento interessante
> c'è una parola che lo descrive bene, secondo me: disincanto
> che sta appunto a significare che si diventa consapevoli, con coraggio, che prima c'era l'incanto...
> 
> ...


RIPETO:CHI AMA TROPPO SE STESSO AMA MENO GLI ALTRI....però si è voluto far passare altro messaggio!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me lo scrivesti tu che era una cattiveria, ieri. Lo sai benissimo.


Allora penso una cosa cattiva!


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chiamo Illo?



oppure potrei sacrificarmi io e con gran dispiacere mandare tutti a cagare...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sai*



Lui ha detto:


> qua un verde proprio non si può non dare.


Queste posto è pieno di avvoltoi,quando vedono il sangue si fiondano,misitificando concetti a parole,li conosciamo...!


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> RIPETO:CHI AMA TROPPO SE STESSO AMA MENO GLI ALTRI....però si è voluto far passare altro messaggio!



vabbè, ma noi in realtà che ne sappiamo?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



lunapiena ha detto:


> cito la tua frase sopra....
> sono gogliardica....
> 
> 
> ...


Sei solo pericolosamente in malafede,ma è cosa risaputa...!Goliardica magari.....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora penso una cosa cattiva!


Eh.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che insulto!


questa non l'ho capita. 

(n.b. prima di scriverlo c'ho pensato parecchio.)


non lasciarmi nel dubbio.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma noi in realtà che ne sappiamo?


Nullame neanche mi interessa,ma sembra che non posso dare questa chiave di lettura...!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh.


Penserò una cosa cattiva ma nessun colpo basso.E comunque penso sia pure vera.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita.
> 
> (n.b. prima di scriverlo c'ho pensato parecchio.)
> 
> ...



veramente sono io che non ho capito perchè ti ricordo l'infanzia...

nel dubbio, sparo


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri,ma una donna decisa si sarebbe fatta prendere per il sedere tutto quel tempo?


queste sono cose di cui parlare eventualmente solo con l'interessata, quando è presente , secondo me.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa intendi per "cippa"?


può intendere tutto o niente 
vedi sotto come ci stà bene....



Lui ha detto:


> che vuoi farci, certi discorsi, nonostante siano terra terra, dopo un pò mi scazzano. Abbiamo ciascuno di noi le nostre idee in merito agli altri utenti. Detto un , due, tre volte che X mi sta sulla cippa, che senso ha continuare a dirlo infinite volte?
> 
> tu oggi mostri il tuo lato oscuro, the dark side?



Diciamo che oggi sono a metà tra la piena e la nuova....


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata io ho scritto solo il mio pensiero,se ami troppo te stesso finisci per amare meno gli altri,poi I SOLITI HANNO VOLUTO VEDERE ALTRO....poi posso pensare una cosa sbagliata....ma è il mio pensiero.


tu hai scritto che chi è stato tradito e non se n'è accorto subito non amava abbastanza il proprio compagno:
QUESTA E' UNA STRONZATA GALATTICA. 
Proprio perchè ami il tuo compagno e ti fidi di lui, specie dopo tanto tempo, e lo rispetti e gli sei leale... non hai motivo di pensare che lui non faccia altrettanto.
NON CI PENSI, CHE POSSA ACCADERE.
Tradimento: stiamo parlando di questo.
Si tradisce il compagno... ma anche la patria, si tradiscono i propri valori, si tradisce un amico, si tradisce una fede.
Il tradimento è perpetrare un atto che viola un accordo, un giuramento, NASCOSTAMENTE. Alle spalle.
Se ti arriva una pugnalata alle spalle sei un coglione? può essere... perchè se stavi attento..
ma questa cosa è solo cattiva e inutile. Inutile perchè oramai non serve ad una beneamata fava, cattiva perchè va a colpire chi è già a terra. Adesso parli con me che mi sono rialzata... ma qui sta leggendo chi ha le budella in mano.
poi... fai tu.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> queste sono cose di cui parlare eventualmente solo con l'interessata, quando è presente , secondo me.


Hai letto tutto il resto?Posso pensare quello che ho scritto?chi ama troppo se stesso ama meno gli altri?dov'è lo scandalo?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Queste posto è pieno di avvoltoi,quando vedono il sangue si fiondano,misitificando concetti a parole,li conosciamo...!


Tu sei il gran maestro.
hai il coraggio di parlare di avvoltoi quando sono pagine e pagine che difendi il tuo diritto alla stronzaggine e cattveria gratuita.
Solo ultimo ti ha capito perchèp tutti gli altri ti stanno dicendo di abbozzarla.

Avvoltoio della peggiore specie.
Ti cibi del dolore degli altri e racconti palle a dismisura, tipo che annab è entrata insultando.
Che magra figura che fai

Vomitoso avvoltoio


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nullame neanche mi interessa,ma sembra che non posso dare questa chiave di lettura...!



puoi, secondo me
è sempre una chiave di lettura che potrebbe servire all'interessato, così come altri danno la loro


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che chi è stato tradito e non se n'è accorto subito non amava abbastanza il proprio compagno:
> QUESTA E' UNA STRONZATA GALATTICA.
> Proprio perchè ami il tuo compagno e ti fidi di lui, specie dopo tanto tempo, e lo rispetti e gli sei leale... non hai motivo di pensare che lui non faccia altrettanto.
> NON CI PENSI, CHE POSSA ACCADERE.
> ...


Assolutamente no.Io ho scritto che se ami troppo te stesso ti sfuggono gli altri,rileggi bene...!


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> oppure potrei sacrificarmi io e con gran dispiacere mandare tutti a cagare...




magari sono tre giorni che nada....
penso mi farò un clistere....


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei il gran maestro.
> hai il coraggio di parlare di avvoltoi quando sono pagine e pagine che difendi il tuo diritto alla stronzaggine e cattveria gratuita.
> Solo ultimo ti ha capito perchèp tutti gli altri ti stanno dicendo di abbozzarla.
> 
> ...


A te non replico......!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Penserò una cosa cattiva ma nessun colpo basso*.E comunque penso sia pure vera.


Ma certo che lo è. Se la scrivi per denigrare quella persona lo è eccome. Eventualmente potrei essere d'accordo con te se uscisse tra te e lei, e ve la vedeste poi tra voi, ma scritto come l'hai messo tu no.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Poi*



Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei il gran maestro.
> hai il coraggio di parlare di avvoltoi quando sono pagine e pagine che difendi il tuo diritto alla stronzaggine e cattveria gratuita.
> Solo ultimo ti ha capito perchèp tutti gli altri ti stanno dicendo di abbozzarla.
> 
> ...


Ci ricordiamo un pò tutti le tue di figure a dire il vero...!


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente sono io che non ho capito perchè ti ricordo l'infanzia...
> 
> nel dubbio, sparo


vedi perchè poi le persone si ritrovano morte? perchè non parlano. Free, minchia, non potevi chiedere?
t'ho spiegato delle elementari etc etc. La Pantera Rosa era anch'esso un piacevolissimo cartone animato. 


Ucca ca nun parra è scessu.  Chi non parla è sinonimo d'asino


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La similitudine non è calzante.Però pensa un attimo :se io fossi molto superbo,da non accorgermi di quello che ho intorno potrebbe succedere di non notare certi particolari o sottili distacchi?Non capisco la gravità di quello che ho scritto,è quello che penso.Il traditore è una merda *ma il tradito dove guardava*?





oscuro ha detto:


> Io scrivo una cosa più sottile.*Notare anche i piccoli gesti della persnoa amata,ma se ami troppo te stesso non noti gli altri*....FATE FINTA DI NON CAPIRE.....!





oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata io ho scritto solo il mio pensiero,*se ami troppo te stesso finisci per amare meno gli altri*,poi I SOLITI HANNO VOLUTO VEDERE ALTRO....poi posso pensare una cosa sbagliata....ma è il mio pensiero.


...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo è. Se la scrivi per denigrare quella persona lo è eccome. Eventualmente potrei essere d'accordo con te se uscisse tra te e lei, e ve la vedeste poi tra voi, ma scritto come l'hai messo tu no.


Jb io penso che Annablume sia talmente presa da se stessa che non si accorge di quello che c'è intorno,troppo piena di lei.Non capisco lo scandalo,penserei lo stesso se accadesse a me....!Però come vedi ci sono gli avvoltoi,e vallo a spiegare che chi ama troppo se stesso non si rende conto degli altri...!


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo è. Se la scrivi per denigrare quella persona lo è eccome. Eventualmente potrei essere d'accordo con te se uscisse tra te e lei, e ve la vedeste poi tra voi, ma scritto come l'hai messo tu no.



sì, vabbè, ma mica dobbiamo fare l'appello

commentare che chi ama troppo se stesso etc. etc. ci sta, secondo me


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei il gran maestro.
> hai il coraggio di parlare di avvoltoi quando sono pagine e pagine che difendi il tuo diritto alla stronzaggine e cattveria gratuita.
> Solo ultimo ti ha capito perchèp tutti gli altri ti stanno dicendo di abbozzarla.
> 
> ...




ma Tebe...Tebe....Tebe
è gogliardia non è stronzaggine



ma sei stupida o cosa?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...


Sbriciolata ti giuro che penso questo:Chi ama troppo se stesso non recepisce alcuni segnali che devo fare?La mia storia mi ha insegnato questo?sarò cattivo allora....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> sì, vabbè, ma mica dobbiamo fare l'appello
> 
> commentare che chi ama troppo se stesso etc. etc. ci sta, secondo me


Vai oltre chi sta montando la cosa?Luna e tebe.....!Mentre sbiriciolata e jb si stanno confrontando....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ti giuro che penso questo:Chi ama troppo se stesso non recepisce alcuni segnali che devo fare?La mia storia mi ha insegnato questo?sarò cattivo allora....!


chi ama troppo sè stesso ecc... ci può stare. Ma tu non hai scritto questo, anche se volevi dire questo.
Socrate è un uomo
Socrate è un filosofo
Tutti gli uomini sono filosofi?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> ma Tebe...Tebe....Tebe
> è gogliardia non è stronzaggine
> 
> 
> ...


Goliardia.....!No è quello che penso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, vabbè, ma mica dobbiamo fare l'appello
> 
> commentare che chi ama troppo se stesso etc. etc. ci sta, secondo me


Ho capito. Tra l'altro, voglio dire, io sono anche contrario a tutta sta teoria per la quale non si può parlare degli utenti assenti su un forum dove poi so legge tutto, però la sua uscita in particolare rimane una cattiveria gratuita (o colpo basso che dir si voglia) e lui lo sa benissimo. Se fosse successo ad un'altra utente, metti Simy, vedi Oscuro come sarebbe saltato dalla sedia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi ama troppo sè stesso ecc... ci può stare. Ma tu non hai scritto questo, anche se volevi dire questo.
> Socrate è un uomo
> Socrate è un filosofo
> Tutti gli uomini sono filosofi?


Non saprei,ma il riferimento alla superbia annablume era chiaro,anche "lui "ha capito con un verde.DICIAMO CHE VOI AVETE CAPItO E LE SOLITE DUE  VOLEVANO SOLO CAPIRE ALTRO E DAI...!lASCIO A VOI ULTERIORI GIUDIZI....!


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi perchè poi le persone si ritrovano morte? perchè non parlano. Free, minchia, non potevi chiedere?
> t'ho spiegato delle elementari etc etc. La Pantera Rosa era anch'esso un piacevolissimo cartone animato.
> 
> 
> Ucca ca nun parra è scessu.  Chi non parla è sinonimo d'asino




Da mi aveveno regalato una pantera rosa altezza bambina
con sulle zampe davanti del velcro che una volta chiuse faceva si che ti abbracciasse....
Lo ricordo perchè a parte nelle feste comandarte non c'erano mai regali
ma a quel tempo ho avuto un brutto incidente d'auto con mio padre contro un autotreno
ero in ospedale e cosi mi sentivo meno  sola ....


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*jB*

Dov'è il colpo basso jb?Pensare che annab sia piena di lei da non essersi accorta di quello che gli succedeva intorno?MA CAZZO è UN COLPO BASSO?Sono basito veramente!POSSO DARE QUESTA CHIAVE DI LETTURA?Ma andate a cagare dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dov'è il colpo basso jb?Pensare che annab sia piena di lei da non essersi accorta di quello che gli succedeva intorno?MA CAZZO è UN COLPO BASSO?Sono basito veramente!POSSO DARE QUESTA CHIAVE DI LETTURA?Ma andate a cagare dai.



E se fosse capitato a Simona? Come l'avresti presa?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Goliardia.....!No è quello che penso.





Allora facciamo un gioco 
ogniuno scriva i propri pensieri parto io :
va gaghè 

questo è quello che penso


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai oltre chi sta montando la cosa?Luna e tebe.....!Mentre sbiriciolata e jb si stanno confrontando....!



ma io ho già commentato ieri e ribadito oggi: secondo me, tuttavia, ciò non toglie che chi prende in giro ha sempre torto

il fatto di avere a che fare con una persona piena di sè non dà il diritto di prenderla in giro, essenzialmente per 2 motivi:

1) comunque te la sei scelta, se non ti va, lascia perdere

2) puoi parlare chiaro, invece di prendere in giro, nessuno te lo impedisce


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se fosse capitato a Simona? Come l'avresti presa?


Chiedi a quello che penso sulla sua storia...!


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ti giuro che penso questo:Chi ama troppo se stesso non recepisce alcuni segnali che devo fare?La mia storia mi ha insegnato questo?sarò cattivo allora....!




ma sarai un bel paruculo .....fricchettone....

un abbraccio  và.....ma valà ....


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se fosse capitato a Simona? Come l'avresti presa?


ma io che c'entro adesso?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma io ho già commentato ieri e ribadito oggi: secondo me, tuttavia, ciò non toglie che chi prende in giro ha sempre torto
> 
> il fatto di avere a che fare con una persona piena di sè non dà il diritto di prenderla in giro, essenzialmente per 2 motivi:
> 
> ...


Si condivido in toto!Il mio pensiero è un altro.Io non giustifico i traditori figurati.Io ho espresso una cosa diversa e mi meraviglio perchè dovreste conoscermi,sapete cosa penso dei traditori.Ho solo provato a scrivere che Annablume è una donna tutt'altro che decisa,mi sembra abbia una considerazione di se stessa troppo alta,e le persone che si amano troppo,che si piacciono troppo,spesso si perdono i segnali delle persone che hanno accanto.Adesse vorrei capire la mia malafede e la mia cattiveria dove sta!!!Poi di annablume non ho alcuna stima ma questo cosa c'entra?


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito. Tra l'altro, voglio dire, io sono anche contrario a tutta sta teoria per la quale non si può parlare degli utenti assenti su un forum dove poi so legge tutto, però la sua uscita in particolare rimane una *cattiveria gratuita *(o colpo basso che dir si voglia) e lui lo sa benissimo. Se fosse successo ad un'altra utente, metti Simy, vedi Oscuro come sarebbe saltato dalla sedia.


come tante tue.

comunque dei fatti personali preferisco sempre parlare direttamente con la persona che li ha vissuti , poi voi fate come volete.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> ma sarai un bel paruculo .....fricchettone....View attachment 6721
> 
> un abbraccio và.....ma valà ....


O sarai tu che sei troppo in malafede bella mia, vero?Un abbraccio una ceppa,prima insulti le persone e poi le abbracci?NO GRAZIE.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma io che c'entro adesso?


Siamo allre solite...io sono un cattivone....!:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> come tante tue.
> 
> comunque dei fatti personali preferisco sempre parlare direttamente con la persona che li ha vissuti , poi voi fate come volete.


Allora telefonatevi non venite su un forum...!


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora telefonatevi non venite su un forum...!


non mi sono spiegata...in chiaro, nel forum ...
non uso i messaggi privati, figurati il telefono


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo allre solite...io sono un cattivone....!:singleeye:



Ho letto tutto...e non sono intervenuta di proposito. 

ah prima che qulcuno dica che non intervengo perchè si tratta di Oscuro voglio che sappia che io e Oscuro ci siamo scontrati più volte sia relativamente Annablume (che ripeto a me piace) sia per divergenze su altri utenti..

Per quanto riguarda la domanda di Joey...sappi che Oscuro non è stato tenero nemmeno con me riguardo il tradimento che ho subito...ma sono cose che ci siamo detti in privato (e che in gran parte approvo e condivido) e vorrei che restassero tali.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> O sarai tu che sei troppo in malafede bella mia, vero?Un abbraccio una ceppa,prima insulti le persone e poi le abbracci?NO GRAZIE.



scusa mi fai ridere ....
ricordo di aver letto 
stupida 
demente 
cretina 
e altre parole del genere ma forse le ho interpretate male ...
La tua gogliardia non è compresa ...

....Oscuro l'incompreso ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata...in chiaro, nel forum ...
> non uso i messaggi privati, figurati il telefono


Vabbè diciamo che come al solito è stato tutto ancora una volta molto pretestuoso....!Perchè infondo avrò scritto una cosa brutta,ma tanto vera.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa mi fai ridere ....
> ricordo di aver letto
> stupida
> demente
> ...


Si,dopo che ti sei permessa di paragonare quello che ho scritto io in totale BUONAFEDE a quello che è stato scritto qualche tempo fa...A luna ma falla finita.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto...e non sono intervenuta di proposito.
> 
> ah prima che qulcuno dica che non intervengo perchè si tratta di Oscuro voglio che sappia che io e Oscuro ci siamo scontrati più volte sia relativamente Annablume (che ripeto a me piace) sia per divergenze su altri utenti..
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la domanda di Joey...sappi che Oscuro non è stato tenero nemmeno con me riguardo il tradimento che ho subito...ma sono cose che ci siamo detti in privato (e che in gran parte approvo e condivido) e vorrei che restassero tali.


E ti raccomando quello che mi ha scritto tebe....!Simò nel tuo caso è stat l'ingenuità..cosa diversa...!


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti raccomando quello che mi ha scritto tebe....!Simò nel tuo caso è stat l'ingenuità..cosa diversa...!



si ma comunque mi hai fatto notare le cose sotto altri punti di vista..... che si tratti di ingenuità o meno 

nel resto del discorso non voglio entrare...tanto non ci troviamo su questo punto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> si ma comunque mi hai fatto notare le cose sotto altri punti di vista..... che si tratti di ingenuità o meno
> 
> nel resto del discorso non voglio entrare...tanto non ci troviamo su questo punto.


Be io dopo oggi le disprezzo ancora di più,d'altronde sbeffeggiare ultimo va benissimo,quando poi faccio notare che chi sbeffeggia ultimo forse dovrebbe farsi un bagno di umiltà.....arrivano le due cornacchie.....!Adesso mi regolerò di conseguenza però,mò basta.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be io dopo oggi le disprezzo ancora di più,d'altronde sbeffeggiare ultimo va benissimo,quando poi faccio notare che chi sbeffeggia ultimo forse dovrebbe farsi un bagno di umiltà.....arrivano le due cornacchie.....!Adesso mi regolerò di conseguenza però,mò basta.


ricordati quello che ci siamo detti e quello che mi hai detto rispetto al "giudicare" e all'istinto...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,dopo che ti sei permessa di paragonare quello che ho scritto io in totale BUONAFEDE a quello che è stato scritto qualche tempo fa...A luna ma falla finita.




ragione...
ma solo dopo che tu ti sei permesso di scrivere ciò che hai scritto di AB
Ma non era in totale buona fede ...ammettilo almeno che fai più bella figura ...
ti vedo sai che tra un pò con il naso gratti il monitor ...
rigirala come vuoi ma sempre una frittata rimane ...

Abbi il buon gusto di chiedere scusa ...


Ma non credo che il buon gusto sia nelle tue corde anzi fai rigirare in modo 
da sembrare la  vittima innocente  di due o più  serpi...

Ma mi faccia il pacere!!!
che poi sarai pure simpatico e baldanzoso 
ma sei falso quanto una moneta da 5 euri....


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Vedi*



lunapiena ha detto:


> ragione...
> ma solo dopo che tu ti sei permesso di scrivere ciò che hai scritto di AB
> Ma non era in totale buona fede ...ammettilo almeno che fai più bella figura ...
> ti vedo sai che tra un pò con il naso gratti il monitor ...
> ...


Non sono simpatico manco per il cazzo!Ma una cosa so di esserlo nesto!Non nego che di annablume non ho alcuna stima,e ho della sua storia l'opinione che ho scritto.Se per voi è un colpo basso questioni vostre,e non chiudo scusa perchè non penso di doverne dare.Mi son beccato degli insulti senza replicare e sia chiaro continuerò a pensare quello che ho scritto!Sinceramente trovo stomachevoli le vostre reazioni idiote,sbriciolata non era d'accordo poi ha capito,jb non è d'accordo ma si è confrontato civilmente,Lui e Ultimo hanno capito subito.Il mio pensiero poteva essere travisato solo da chi aveva stupidi interessi a travisare....!Non credo di dover aggiungere altro e per fortuna è tutto scritto...e ripeto:una donna decisa e umile avrebbe colto certi segnali dopo tanti anni....PENSO QUESTO!


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma Tebe...Tebe....Tebe
> è gogliardia non è stronzaggine
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quando penso che potresti essere migliore di quello che ho pensato tempo fa,fai di tutto per dimostrarmi il contrario,oggi non ho risposto ai tuoi insulti,diciamo che non ci sono ricascato,ma tranquilla non me ne dimenticherò....!


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


per correttezza devo dire due cose: una che spesso non mi piacciono gli scambi fra te ed annablume nelle prese in giro e che aver letto joey che disapprova l'uso dei fatti personali per denigrare è un bel paradosso.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per correttezza devo dire due cose: una che spesso non mi piacciono gli scambi fra te ed annablume nelle prese in giro e che aver letto joey che disapprova l'uso dei fatti personali per denigrare è un bel paradosso.


...non ho capito....


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non ho capito....



che succede Dea dell'Astinenza???........:smile:


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non ho capito....


spesso con anna adottate un botta e risposta di presa in giro , secondo me, un po' irritante.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso con anna adottate un botta e risposta di presa in giro , secondo me, un po' irritante.


davvero?
Non mi ero assolutamente resa conto di questo anche perchè con AnnaB ci confrontiamo pochissimo sul forum...ora saranno...10 giorni che non la "vedo?
Ti prego di farmelo notare allora, perchè la presa in giro gratuita a botta e risposta non la amo e non la uso "a gratis".


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> spesso con anna adottate un botta e risposta di presa in giro , secondo me, un po' irritante.


Con me non sei mai così diplomatica....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> Non mi ero assolutamente resa conto di questo anche perchè con AnnaB ci confrontiamo pochissimo sul forum...ora saranno...10 giorni che non la "vedo?
> Ti prego di farmelo notare allora, perchè la presa in giro gratuita a botta e risposta non la amo e non la uso "a gratis".


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> "quello mi sta simpatico quell'altro mi sta antipatico....
> 
> e come diceva lo zio siciliano di johnny stecchino....
> 
> ...


Infatti, basta poco!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Poi*

Un ultima cosa:se avessi voluto attaccare l'utente annablume per i suoi trascorsi,per la sua storia,non avrei aspettato diversi mesi,mesi di litigi e di poca simpatia,l'avrei fatto subitaneamente!Bè questo la dice lunga su certi elementi che vogliono vedere il male anche quando il male non c'è!


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me non sei mai così diplomatica....!


ma come si fa con te ...quando non ti piace una persona parti in quarta e non ti ferma nessuno.poi magari ti passa , ma nella fase attiva ogni tentativo è inutile.
anni di esperienza, oscù
pure a me hai dato della demente etc
nel tempo poi si conoscono i vari caratteri ed ognuno vale per le caratteristiche che ha


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Già*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa con te ...quando non ti piace una persona parti in quarta e non ti ferma nessuno.poi magari ti passa , ma nella fase attiva ogni tentativo è inutile.
> anni di esperienza, oscù
> pure a me hai dato della demente etc
> nel tempo poi si conoscono i vari caratteri ed ognuno vale per le caratteristiche che ha


Strano che poi quelli che non mi piacciono poi finiscono sempre non bene,la solita fortuna direi....!D'altronde ho capito che sono simpatico solo quando conviene....,quando scrivo cose pesanti che rappresentano il mio pensiero divento cattivo e ma così non mi sta più bene.NON POSSO essere simpatico e cattivo allo stesso tempo....!!e NO,MI SON ROTTO I COGLIONI PER SUL SERIO ADESSO!


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Strano che poi quelli che non mi piacciono poi finiscono sempre non bene*,la solita fortuna direi....!D'altronde ho capito che sono simpatico solo quando conviene....,quando scrivo cose pesanti che rappresentano il mio pensiero divento cattivo e ma così non mi sta più bene.NON POSSO essere simpatico e cattivo allo stesso tempo....!!e NO,MI SON ROTTO I COGLIONI PER SUL SERIO ADESSO!


oddio:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> oddio:unhappy:


Dai lasciamo stare....!Non saremmo d'accordo!


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me non sei mai così diplomatica....!


e vabè, ma tu sei più da VAFFANCULO.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strano che poi quelli che non mi piacciono poi finiscono sempre non bene,la solita fortuna direi....!D'altronde ho capito che sono simpatico solo quando conviene....,quando scrivo cose pesanti che rappresentano il mio pensiero divento cattivo e ma così non mi sta più bene.NON POSSO essere simpatico e cattivo allo stesso tempo....!!e NO,MI SON ROTTO I COGLIONI PER SUL SERIO ADESSO!



Buono amico..fregatene....fai come faccio io...tiro dritto per la mia strada...e sono impermiabile a critiche e invidie..


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> e vabè, ma tu sei più da VAFFANCULO.


E si quando scrivo cose scomode si,poi divento simpatico....!Vabbè adesso si cambia..!


----------



## Eretteo (5 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi fa sempre una piacevole impressione vedere i membri del club rotolare le loro palline di merda come tanti scarabei luccicanti! Stare qui tirarsi il letame addosso perchè quello ha la terza elematere mentre l'altro ha il terzo dan di segologia, oppure quella là se lo fa metter in culo da uno che mi ha detto che ho la minchia di un criceto e un altro ancora ha detto che Tizio fa più sperma di Caio, non mi pare una bella cosa...
> Vedete quindi di andare affanculo e tornare più costumati.


Era ora che ti producessi in qualche bella missiva ispirata,di quelle di una volta che fanno scendere la lacrimuccia dall'occhiolino emozionato,dopo il lieto fine.
Ti esorto a continuare il cammino per questo interessante trattùro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buono amico..fregatene....fai come faccio io...tiro dritto per la mia strada...e sono impermiabile a critiche e invidie..


Aspetta un attimo però,la critica mi sta bene,l'invidia pure,ma la malafede no.Per cui mi adeguerò,adesso visto che sono una merda farò la merda fino in fondo,non posso essere simpatico quando gira bene e un pezzo di merda quando dico cose scomode, beati cazzi bello mio.Per me è arrivato il momento di ripagare alcuni con la stessa moneta...!


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strano che poi quelli che non mi piacciono poi finiscono sempre non bene,la solita fortuna direi....!D'altronde ho capito che sono simpatico solo quando conviene....,quando scrivo cose pesanti che rappresentano il mio pensiero divento cattivo e ma così non mi sta più bene.NON POSSO essere simpatico e cattivo allo stesso tempo....!!e NO,MI SON ROTTO I COGLIONI PER SUL SERIO ADESSO!


tu devi capire che chi ti conosce e ti vuole bene non ti considere simpatico e cattivo allo stesso tempo... 
 ti ho già detto come la penso


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> tu devi capire che chi ti conosce e ti vuole bene non ti considere simpatico e cattivo allo stesso tempo...
> ti ho già detto come la penso


Si sai come interagisco con chi è in malafede,adesso basta veramente!si aspettassro lo stesso trattamento!E


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per correttezza devo dire due cose: una che spesso non mi piacciono gli scambi fra te ed annablume nelle prese in giro e che aver letto joey che disapprova l'uso dei fatti personali per denigrare è un bel paradosso.



direi tutti gli scambi finalizzati a prendere in giro!


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

chi è in malafede?





oscuro ha detto:


> Si sai come interagisco con chi è in malafede,adesso basta veramente!si aspettassro lo stesso trattamento!E


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sai come interagisco con chi è in malafede,adesso basta veramente!si aspettassro lo stesso trattamento!E



ma se ti bacio il culo ti calmi


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma se ti bacio il culo ti calmi



è un altro punto debole di Oscuro?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *come tante tue.
> *
> comunque dei fatti personali preferisco sempre parlare direttamente con la persona che li ha vissuti , poi voi fate come volete.



Le mie sono diverse, e di gran lunga. Inoltre se ti scrivo che sei vecchia e tu te la prendi, per dire, più che cattiveria mia è idiosincrasia tua.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> è un altro punto debole di Oscuro?



Cercavo di sdrammatizzare:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo allre solite...io sono un cattivone....!:singleeye:


Mannò su. Io mica ti sto dicendo quello.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto...e non sono intervenuta di proposito.
> 
> ah prima che qulcuno dica che non intervengo perchè si tratta di Oscuro voglio che sappia che io e Oscuro ci siamo scontrati più volte sia relativamente Annablume (che ripeto a me piace) sia per divergenze su altri utenti..
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda la domanda di Joey...sappi che Oscuro non è stato tenero nemmeno con me riguardo il tradimento che ho subito...ma sono cose che ci siamo detti in privato (e che in gran parte approvo e condivido) e vorrei che restassero tali*.



Simò, non hai capito: intendevo dire che se uno qui sul forum che non sa nulla della tua storia antrasse su du te a gamba tesa dandoti dell'allocca superficiale per non esserti accorta che venivi cornificata immagino che l'Oscuro qui presente non l'avrebbe presa certo bene. Intendevo usarti come esempio, in altre parole. Per Oscuro. Non intendevo mettere in mezzo i fatti tuoi o di nessuno.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, non hai capito: intendevo dire che se uno qui sul forum che non sa nulla della tua storia antrasse su du te a gamba tesa dandoti dell'allocca superficiale per non esserti accorta che venivi cornificata immagino che l'Oscuro qui presente non l'avrebbe presa certo bene. Intendevo usarti come esempio, in altre parole. Per Oscuro. Non intendevo mettere in mezzo i fatti tuoi o di nessuno.



in effetti la Simy fa spesso da cavia per gli esperimenti


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti la Simy fa spesso da cavia per gli esperimenti


ognuno ha i suoi ruoli :carneval:


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, non hai capito: intendevo dire che se uno qui sul forum che non sa nulla della tua storia antrasse su du te a gamba tesa dandoti dell'allocca superficiale per non esserti accorta che venivi cornificata immagino che l'Oscuro qui presente non l'avrebbe presa certo bene. Intendevo usarti come esempio, in altre parole. Per Oscuro. Non intendevo mettere in mezzo i fatti tuoi o di nessuno.



Ma io l'ho capito..ma tu capisci bene che è un esempio che non regge..
io e Oscuro siamo amici anche fuori quindi è inevitabile che ci sia una confidenza e una conoscenza che vanno oltre le dinamiche del forum quindi non siamo parziali.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho capito..ma tu capisci bene che è un esempio che non regge..
> io e Oscuro siamo amici anche fuori quindi è inevitabile che ci sia una confidenza e una conoscenza che vanno oltre le dinamiche del forum quindi non siamo parziali.


Ma proprio per quello dico che la simpatia lo frega. Non può fare continuamente due pesi e due misure, perchè lui fa così. Non è che siccome conosce te e lei no, ed è amico tuo e non suo, allora va bene eh.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io scrivo una cosa più sottile.Notare anche i piccoli gesti della persnoa amata,ma se ami troppo te stesso non noti gli altri....FATE FINTA DI NON CAPIRE.....!



Lo so, non te ne frega, ma il verde è mio.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma proprio per quello dico che la simpatia lo frega. Non può fare continuamente due pesi e due misure, perchè lui fa così. Non è che siccome conosce te e lei no, ed è amico tuo e non suo, allora va bene eh.



ed è qui che sbagli! la cosa tra Oscuro e Anna è degenerata per altro e non perchè la trovasse più o meno simpatica... 
ora mi sono andata a cercare la prima risposta che Oscuro ha dato ad Anna appena arrivata qui che ti dimostra che non fa due pesi e sue misure.

"_Ecco __Ecco!Trovo questo 3d interessante e in parte sconvolgente!Anna per anni è vissuta amando un idea,l'idea di una persona,ma quella persona con quella idea non c'entrava nulla!Passo per uno critico,critico con i traditori...perchè spesso non danno la possibilità di scegliere la persona ,fra bugie e mensogne si nascondono dietro l'idea dell'amato,approfittando della sua ingenuità,della sua buona fede...!Poi possiamo raccontarci le cazzate che vi pare,i diversamente,e le tante frivolezze che si leggono quotiniamente qui dentro...., questo 3d credo sia emblematico della sofferenza e del buio nel quale si può sprofondare.....questa è la realtà,amara e spietata!! _​


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le mie sono diverse, e di gran lunga. Inoltre se ti scrivo che sei vecchia e tu te la prendi, per dire, più che cattiveria mia è idiosincrasia tua.


lascia stare me, parlo proprio di fatti letti nei thread che poi hai ripescato per denigrare.
ad ogni modo era solo perché mi sembrava appunto paradossale.tutto qui


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> direi tutti gli scambi finalizzati a prendere in giro!


in effetti detesto che si parli ccon tizio riferendosi a caio.
c'è da dire che è un vizio che lo stesso oscuro con ultimo hanno.
non se ne esce...perché sono entrata in questo cul de sac



anche perché sto parlando di loro con te:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ed è qui che sbagli! la cosa tra Oscuro e Anna è degenerata per altro e non perchè la trovasse più o meno simpatica...
> ora mi sono andata a cercare la prima risposta che Oscuro ha dato ad Anna appena arrivata qui che ti dimostra che non fa due pesi e sue misure.
> 
> "_Ecco __Ecco!Trovo questo 3d interessante e in parte sconvolgente!Anna per anni è vissuta amando un idea,l'idea di una persona,ma quella persona con quella idea non c'entrava nulla!Passo per uno critico,critico con i traditori...perchè spesso non danno la possibilità di scegliere la persona ,fra bugie e mensogne si nascondono dietro l'idea dell'amato,approfittando della sua ingenuità,della sua buona fede...!Poi possiamo raccontarci le cazzate che vi pare,i diversamente,e le tante frivolezze che si leggono quotiniamente qui dentro...., questo 3d credo sia emblematico della sofferenza e del buio nel quale si può sprofondare.....questa è la realtà,amara e spietata!! _​


Simò, lascia perdere. Dai su.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

ripensandoci sei forte:rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le mie sono diverse, e di gran lunga. Inoltre* se ti scrivo che sei vecchia e tu te la prendi, per dire, più che cattiveria mia è idiosincrasia tua*.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lascia stare me, parlo proprio di fatti letti nei thread che poi hai ripescato per denigrare.
> ad ogni modo era solo perché mi sembrava appunto paradossale.tutto qui


Se capita, io "ripesco" cose che gli utenti scrivono di loro pugno. E se scrivono minchiate la colpa non è certo mia, Miné. Non è DENIGRARE ricordarti le coglionate che proprio TU (un tu generico) hai scritto, eh. E se ti da fastidio, MEGLIO.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, lascia perdere. Dai su.


Ci riprovo... 



Simy ha detto:


> ed è qui che sbagli! la cosa tra Oscuro e Anna è degenerata per altro e non perchè la trovasse più o meno simpatica...
> ora mi sono andata a cercare la prima risposta che Oscuro ha dato ad Anna appena arrivata qui che ti dimostra che non fa due pesi e sue misure.
> 
> "_Ecco __Ecco!Trovo questo 3d interessante e in parte sconvolgente!*Anna per anni è vissuta amando un idea,l'idea di una persona,ma quella persona con quella idea non c'entrava nulla*!Passo per uno critico,critico con i traditori...perchè spesso non danno la possibilità di scegliere la persona ,fra bugie e mensogne si nascondono dietro l'idea dell'amato,approfittando della sua ingenuità,della sua buona fede...!Poi possiamo raccontarci le cazzate che vi pare,i diversamente,e le tante frivolezze che si leggono quotiniamente qui dentro...., questo 3d credo sia emblematico della sofferenza e del buio nel quale si può sprofondare.....questa è la realtà,amara e spietata!! _​



con la frase in rosso le ha detto dal primo post che non aveva capito chi aveva a fianco... 

che ora in alcune cose esagera sono la prima a dirglielo e lui lo sa!


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

allora è la stessa cosa che ha fatto oscuro...a te dovrebbe andare bene





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se capita, io "ripesco" cose che gli utenti scrivono di loro pugno. E se scrivono minchiate la colpa non è certo mia, Miné. Non è DENIGRARE ricordarti le coglionate che proprio TU (un tu generico) hai scritto, eh. E se ti da fastidio, MEGLIO.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se capita, io "ripesco" cose che gli utenti scrivono di loro pugno. E se scrivono minchiate la colpa non è certo mia, Miné. Non è DENIGRARE ricordarti le coglionate che proprio TU (un tu generico) hai scritto, eh. E se ti da fastidio, MEGLIO.



ma perchè MEGLIO, scusa??
non dovrebbe essere solo un evidenziare le coglionate, dal tuo punto di vista?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti detesto che si parli ccon tizio riferendosi a caio.
> c'è da dire che è un vizio che lo stesso oscuro con ultimo hanno.
> non se ne esce...perché sono entrata in questo cul de sac
> 
> ...


ecco...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora è la stessa cosa che ha fatto oscuro...a te dovrebbe andare bene


Ma non ha ripescato qualcosa che diceva LEI, ha scritto che secondo lui LEI è una superficiale blablabla. E' diverso.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco...


son così obiettiva che mi colgo in fallo ...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè MEGLIO, scusa??
> non dovrebbe essere solo un evidenziare le coglionate, dal tuo punto di vista?


No no. Se infastidisce magari uno è portato a scriverne meno. So che è un pia illusione, ma tant'è, sono un sognatore.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

vabé basta, mi son stufata, chemmefrega.un abbraccio , anzi no.sono confusa , chiamatemi un taxi





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ha ripescato qualcosa che diceva LEI, ha scritto che secondo lui LEI è una superficiale blablabla. E' diverso.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> son così obiettiva che mi colgo in fallo ...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
madonna.
sto soffocando dal ridere e dal catarro.


basta.....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu devi capire che chi ti conosce e ti vuole bene non ti considere simpatico e cattivo allo stesso tempo...
> ti ho già detto come la penso



Simy lo ha scritto lo stesso oscuro, si hanno due chiavi di lettura, chi pensa che lui abbia offeso, chi da subito ha capito che non era in malafede, questo dovrebbe essere di monito a tutti. E sarebbe bastato questo per fermare le polemiche.

Ma dopo arriva Tebe e dice la sua, Gioacchino come al solito fa domande provocando senza voler arrivare a nulla di concreto, in pratica rimangono quei quattro tipo Minerva, free sbri che nonostante abbiano un loro pensiero cercano comunque una forma di dialogo. 

Ripeto sarebbe bastato prendere per buono che non era in malafede , e lo ha scritto, che le polemiche non ci sarebbero state.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> madonna.
> sto soffocando dal ridere *e dal catarro*.
> 
> ...


ma che schifo, anatema:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ci riprovo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se continui gli mando un pm chiedendogli di farti smettere. Occhio.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> madonna.
> sto soffocando dal ridere e dal catarro.
> 
> ...



fumati una sigaretta!


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se continui gli mando un pm chiedendogli di farti smettere. Occhio.


ah se vuoi litigare fai pure.. 
cmq non ho altro da dire.,..quello che volevo dire l'ho detto


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le mie sono diverse, e di gran lunga. Inoltre se ti scrivo che sei vecchia e tu te la prendi, per dire, più che cattiveria mia è idiosincrasia tua.



Le tue sono diverse e di gran lunga? intanto stai offendendo dicendo che ti senti più intelligente, diciamo a chi stai offendendo?

Secondo esageri sempre nelle esternazioni e ci sono pagine e pagine che lo dimostrano, e pagine e pagine di persone come Minerva che ti riprendono facendoti notare cortesemente che dici bugie, vedi appunto le cattiverie gratuite che dici a chi sai che non vuole nemmeno leggerle per scherzo.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy lo ha scritto lo stesso oscuro, si hanno due chiavi di lettura, chi pensa che lui abbia offeso, chi da subito ha capito che non era in malafede, questo dovrebbe essere di monito a tutti. E sarebbe bastato questo per fermare le polemiche.
> 
> Ma dopo arriva Tebe e dice la sua, Gioacchino come al solito fa domande provocando senza voler arrivare a nulla di concreto, in pratica rimangono quei quattro tipo Minerva, free sbri che nonostante abbiano un loro pensiero cercano comunque una forma di dialogo.
> 
> Ripeto sarebbe bastato prendere per buono che non era in malafede , e lo ha scritto, che le polemiche non ci sarebbero state.


ognuno è libero di dire la sua...
chi lo conosce sa che non c'è malafede..chi ormai ci è andato in stizza vede malafede ovunque!
ma come facciamo un po' tutti del resto..chi più chi meno


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Se infastidisce magari uno è portato a scriverne meno. So che è un pia illusione, ma tant'è, sono un sognatore.



allora, se permetti, questo detto da te è molto contraddittorio
non eri tu quello che parlava e parlava con multinick di vario tipo, asserendo che dicevano minchiate ma che a te andava bene lo stesso?
o qualcosa del genere

per non parlare del fatto che secondo me, più siamo meglio siamo, anche n.r., ma questo l'ho già detto 1000 volte


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma proprio per quello dico che la simpatia lo frega. Non può fare continuamente due pesi e due misure, perchè lui fa così. Non è che siccome conosce te e lei no, ed è amico tuo e non suo, allora va bene eh.



tu sei tonto! ma ci vuole molto a capire che simy ed oscuro hanno ben presente che le dinamiche di scrittura talvolta non rispecchiano le persone vere?
E che loro conoscendosi vanno oltre e si affidano alla loro conoscenza vera dettata da discussioni a quattro occhi?

Si tu non riesci a capirlo, ed è per questo che non hai colpe.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah se vuoi litigare fai pure..
> cmq non ho altro da dire.,..quello che volevo dire l'ho detto



No, è proprio perchè non voglio discutere che la mollo. E poi scherzavo, Santa Madonna. Adesso sciolgo i cani e ti assicuro che non c'è psicologia canina che tenga, te se magnano.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, se permetti, questo detto da te è molto contraddittorio
> *non eri tu quello che parlava e parlava con multinick di vario tipo, asserendo che dicevano minchiate ma che a te andava bene lo stesso?
> o qualcosa del genere
> *
> per non parlare del fatto che secondo me, più siamo meglio siamo, anche n.r., ma questo l'ho già detto 1000 volte


A parte che non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci detto da me nello specifico, ma anche se fosse come dici quale sarebbe la contraddizione?


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è proprio perchè non voglio discutere che la mollo. E poi scherzavo, Santa Madonna. Adesso sciolgo i cani e ti assicuro che non c'è psicologia canina che tenga, te se magnano.



nah... non me se magnano!
capisco più loro che gli umani


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nah... non me se magnano!
> capisco più loro che gli umani


Gli do carne umana di siciliano scemo. Alla lunga c'è anche il beneficio che gli va in pappa il cervello, quindi stai attenta che con quelli non ci ragioni.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti detesto che si parli ccon tizio riferendosi a caio.
> c'è da dire che è un vizio che lo stesso oscuro con ultimo hanno.
> non se ne esce...perché sono entrata in questo cul de sac
> 
> ...



Ci sono persone che nel momento in cui devono dire hai ragione lo fanno, hai ragione Minerva.

Ma ora dimmi una cosa, siamo gli unici, oppure utenti come Tebe che ha scritto "ecco", come se lei non avesse fatto lo stesso, tipo con AB. essù Minerva che tu a parere mio leggi e leggi molto bene.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli do carne umana di siciliano scemo. Alla lunga c'è anche il beneficio che gli va in pappa il cervello, quindi stai attenta che con quelli non ci ragioni.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma come cazzo ti vengono


ps. Scusa Ultimo ma sto scemo m'ha fatto scompisciare


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci detto da me nello specifico, ma anche se fosse come dici *quale sarebbe la contraddizione?*



che tu prima hai scritto che preferisci che il far notare ad un utente che scrive minchiate lo infastidisca, così, sperabilmente scrive meno,

invece in passato mi pare che hai avuto scambi con utenti di cui sottolineavi (per usare un eufemismo) le minchiate, ma non speravi affatto che scrivessero meno, anzi

o no?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se continui gli mando un pm chiedendogli di farti smettere. Occhio.



E poi scrivi e parli di cattiverie?

Ma lo avete letto? Ditemi un po voi se dopo io non devo divertirmi a sfotterlo continuamente. 

Sono queste le vere cattiverie, peccato che ha sbagliato bersaglio e non lo capisce quanta pena fa leggerlo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli do carne umana di siciliano scemo. Alla lunga c'è anche il beneficio che gli va in pappa il cervello, quindi stai attenta che con quelli non ci ragioni.



Ecco un'altro spunto per leggere veramente quello che c'è dentro la persona di Gioacchino. Mica è facile scrivere certe cattiverie, però gli vengono spontanee. 

Tranquillo Gioacchino, io ti leggo serenamente, dopo però se ti sto continuamente addosso ricordatene i motivi.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma come cazzo ti vengono
> 
> 
> ps. Scusa Ultimo ma sto scemo m'ha fatto scompisciare



Figurati Simy, può farmi piacere pensarti sorridere, di più pensare a lui soddisfatto del vederti ridere. Almeno qua queste possibilità le ha. qua però.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che schifo, anatema:unhappy:



scusa.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Figurati Simy, può farmi piacere pensarti sorridere, di più pensare a lui soddisfatto del vederti ridere. Almeno qua queste possibilità le ha. qua però.


:kiss:


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> fumati una sigaretta!


solo e-cig senza nicotina


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo e-cig senza nicotina


ma quelle non sono curative per il catarro. Ma dimmi, cosa fai lo sputi, hai una sputacchiera accanto tipo vecchio west?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma quelle non sono curative per il catarro. Ma dimmi, cosa fai lo sputi, hai una sputacchiera accanto tipo vecchio west?


eh, ma quelle fumo ormai.
la sputacchiera non è accanto al letto, ma circa ad un metro.
Sputo tentando di centrarla.
Il problema è che la centro poco, la malattia mi ha risicato la mira quindi ho spadellate catarrose spiaccicate ovunque.
sui muri. sulla tv. sui gatti.
quando torna mattia lo faccio pulire


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh, ma quelle fumo ormai.
> la sputacchiera non è accanto al letto, ma circa ad un metro.
> Sputo tentando di centrarla.
> Il problema è che la centro poco, la malattia mi ha risicato la mira quindi ho spadellate catarrose spiaccicate ovunque.
> ...


Minchia!


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> che tu prima hai scritto che preferisci che il far notare ad un utente che scrive minchiate lo infastidisca, così, sperabilmente scrive meno,
> 
> *invece in passato mi pare che hai avuto scambi con utenti di cui sottolineavi (per usare un eufemismo) le minchiate, ma non speravi affatto che scrivessero meno, anzi
> *
> o no?


No. E' capitato quando Trombeur è venuto ad insultarmi APPOSTA. Allora si, non volevo che smettesse, anzi. Altrimenti, di solito, spero sempre di leggere meno scemenze possibile.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Che sei bella!!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E poi scrivi e parli di cattiverie?
> 
> Ma lo avete letto? Ditemi un po voi se dopo io non devo divertirmi a sfotterlo continuamente.
> 
> *Sono queste le vere cattiverie*, peccato che ha sbagliato bersaglio e non lo capisce quanta pena fa leggerlo.


Ahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhah! Ma mica è colpa mia se tu le fai DAVVERO ste cose. Magari adesso ci penserai un paio di volte, prima.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. E' capitato quando Trombeur è venuto ad insultarmi APPOSTA. Allora si, non volevo che smettesse, anzi. Altrimenti, di solito, spero sempre di leggere meno scemenze possibile.


Mentre si presuppone che gli altri le vogliano leggere.  

Eh si io sono scemo ignorante etc etc, ma nonostante tutto quando scrivo non offendo di sbieco, tu sempre. Anche volontariamente.


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non ho capito niente ... come al solito ... :smile:

a me Oscuro piace ... non leggo malafede ...

lo percepisco come una persona ... così, come scrive ... e che avvolte lui stesso si è d'intralcio ...
e parte in quarta ... E VAI ... CHI LO FERMA!!!

avvolte ha un fiuto incredibile ... inquadra subito una persona ...
altre volte ... esagera ... un po' 
ma, è anche sincero ... se secondo lui, lui ha sbagliato, lo dice ... 

Ultimo ... idem ... mi piace leggerlo ... 
trovo che dice quello che pensa ... può piacere o meno ...
ma almeno non mi devo fare delle seghe mentali ...
prende in giro ... ma poi lo dice pure che ha preso in giro ...
mah ... secondo me ... è chiaro ... 

JB ... mhhh mhhh non mi allargo troppo ...
non ho avuto nessun scambio con te ... 
ma ... ho avvolte l'impressione che dietro una tua parola,
si nascondi un'altra cosa ... fai riferimenti a cose passate senza dire ecc. ecc.
sensazione ... mah ... un mio limite ... io non capto "i doppi binari" ... 
per fortuna ... 


e a dire il vero ... ignorate cosa ho scritto ... 
tanto per partecipare ... e con pagine in ritardo ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhah! Ma mica è colpa mia se tu le fai DAVVERO ste cose. Magari adesso ci penserai un paio di volte, prima.



Gioacchino potrebbe risponderti Simy, spero non lo faccia.  la tua replica è soltanto la continuazione di una cattiveria gratuita.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mentre si presuppone che gli altri le vogliano leggere.
> 
> Eh si io sono scemo ignorante etc etc, ma nonostante tutto quando scrivo non offendo di sbieco, tu sempre. Anche volontariamente.


Tu quando scrivi non riesci manco a mettere due parole in fila senza fare del male alla lingua italiana, altro che offendere. Sei talmente scemo che certe volte non capisci manco se c'è un'offesa o meno, tipo questa quissù che secondo te dovrebbe essere "un'offesa". Tu non fai testo, in ogni senso.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu quando scrivi non riesci manco a mettere due parole in fila senza fare del male alla lingua italiana, altro che offendere. Sei talmente scemo che certe volte non capisci manco se c'è un'offesa o meno, tipo questa quissù che secondo te dovrebbe essere "un'offesa". Tu non fai testo, in ogni senso.


Si tesoro. :bacio:


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. E' capitato quando Trombeur è venuto ad insultarmi APPOSTA. Allora si, non volevo che smettesse, anzi. Altrimenti, di solito, spero sempre di leggere meno scemenze possibile.



e con alex?
non pensavi, tipo me, che potesse continuare a scrivere?

tra l'altro io lo pensavo perchè ritengo che stia a ciascuno di noi decidere se e come rispondere, dar seguito etc. etc.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> e con alex?
> non pensavi, tipo me, che potesse continuare a scrivere?
> 
> tra l'altro io lo pensavo perchè ritengo che stia a ciascuno di noi decidere se e come rispondere, dar seguito etc. etc.


Ma il discorso è che io spero di leggere meno scemenze perchè la gente si ravvede (sono un sognatore, già l'ho scritto, no?), non perchè viene bannata e mandata via. Io, in linea di massima, non sono per il ban degli utenti. Per quello pensavo che Alex potesse continuare a scrivere. Minacce e ricatti a parte, dico. Quelli sono tutt'altro discorso.


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

continuo ...

su AB ...

non ho letto la sua storia ... a dire il vero non ho letto quasi niente ... 
perché dei trattati scientifici in vita mia ne ho letti anche troppi ...
servono poco ... se ti limitano la vista ... 

ma c'è una cosa che a me scassa ... scassa proprio ... 

ma proprio in modo micidiale ... inaccettabile ... STOP!!!

da una parte ... tutta una menata sull'allevamento e per come ciò "rovina" il nostro pianeta ...
poi leggo che ha la MACCHINA ...

scusami tanto ... va a quel paese ... e senza ritorno!!!

la racconta luuuuuunga questa cosa ... 

sienne ... che su queste cose non scherza ...


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> continuo ...
> 
> ...



:sbatti:


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il discorso è che io spero di leggere meno scemenze perchè la gente si ravvede (sono un sognatore, già l'ho scritto, no?), non perchè viene bannata e mandata via. Io, in linea di massima, non sono per il ban degli utenti. Per quello pensavo che Alex potesse continuare a scrivere. Minacce e ricatti a parte, dico. Quelli sono tutt'altro discorso.



ok, avevo capito che speravi di leggere meno scemenze perchè gli utenti, infastiditi dalle annotazioni poco lusinghiere, decidessero di scrivere meno


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti:



Ciao,

per me non da senso ... 

ansi è ipocrisia ... bella è buona ... 

vedo ... e capisco ... 

amen ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per me non da senso ...
> 
> ...


il punto non è dare un giudizio sulla persona che manco conosci come tua stessa hai ammesso, qui si confutava il fatto c*he le è stato scritto che si è "meritata" il tradimento.*
Ecco perchè considero il tuo intervento assolutamente  fuori luogo.
In questa sede ovviamente.

è come se ti dicessi che anche tu ti sei meritata il tradimento perchè da come scrivi mi fai venire la noia.

Ti pare normale?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il punto non è dare un giudizio sulla persona che manco conosci come tua stessa hai ammesso, qui si confutava il fatto c*he le è stato scritto che si è "meritata" il tradimento.*
> Ecco perchè considero il tuo intervento fuori luogo.
> In questa sede ovviamente.



Chi ha scritto che si è meritata il tradimento?

Tebe qua fino a quando si parla di utenti che scrivono e si conoscono, si prende atto di tutto quello che si scrive, non solo nel 3D in cui si discute, mica in un 3D si può dire una cosa e nell'altro 3D dimenticarsene, tutto farà parte di ciò che emerge della persona che scrive, tutto.


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il punto non è dare un giudizio sulla persona che manco conosci come tua stessa hai ammesso, qui si confutava il fatto c*he le è stato scritto che si è "meritata" il tradimento.*
> Ecco perchè considero il tuo intervento assolutamente  fuori luogo.
> In questa sede ovviamente.
> 
> ...



Ciao,

guarda che ho precisato che:

1. non ho capito un gran che ...
2. partecipo tanto per ... e dico la mia ... secondo me ...
3. che di lei non ho letto praticamente niente ...
4. e di non prendere in considerazione cosa scrivo ...


scusa tanto ... 
da quando ora bisogna rimanere in righe ... e seguire il discorso?

nuova regola? ...
o vale solo quando si scherza? ...
dovrei diventare allora la tua ombra?
perché, tu non lo fai mai?

non da senso il tuo intervento ...
ansi ... fa proprio schifo!
quell'immagine ... per me, significa ... che mentecatta.

io ho detto cosa dava fastidio A ME ... 

poi ... ognuno dica la sua ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per me non da senso ...
> 
> ...



Toh:



oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,permetti che forse mi sarei rotto il cazzo di vederla passare pure per una acculturata?ma saper scrivere significa essere accultorati?Io oltre ad avere letto che il suo uomo si è preso gioco di lei per anni non ho letto altro.*E d'altronde una così come fai a non prederla per il culo?*


Si parlava d'AnnaBlume, eh.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha scritto che si è meritata il tradimento?
> 
> Tebe qua fino a quando si parla di utenti che scrivono e si conoscono, si prende atto di tutto quello che si scrive, non solo nel 3D in cui si discute, mica in un 3D si può dire una cosa e nell'altro 3D dimenticarsene, tutto farà parte di ciò che emerge della persona che scrive, tutto.


Non provarci ultimo.
Vatti a rileggere indietro (e hai letto).
e la chiudo qui perchè basta. andare. a. rileggere.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non provarci ultimo.
> Vatti a rileggere indietro (e hai letto).
> e la chiudo qui perchè basta. andare. a. rileggere.


Quando. punteggi. così. non. ti. si. può. leggere.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> guarda che ho precisato che:
> 
> ...


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non provarci ultimo.
> Vatti a rileggere indietro (e hai letto).
> e la chiudo qui perchè basta. andare. a. rileggere.



Ma che provarci e provarci Tebe!! 

Comunque al momento inutile continuare un discorso se dici che qualcuno lo ha scritto, nel mentre mi vado a rileggere qualche pagina, se conosci la pagina mi accorceresti il lavoro.

Ti riferisci alla frase di oscuro che dice, chi è stato tradito nel tempo, fa finta di non accorgersene?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando. punteggi. così. non. ti. si. può. leggere.


è nel mio dna.:smile:
quando potevo comunicare solo scrivendo, per dare forza alle mie parole o richieste e non potendo usare la voce. Punteggiavo.
Mi è rimasto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando. punteggi. così. non. ti. si. può. leggere.



Mi fa sempre più piacere leggere le modalità di risposta che mi si danno sai....  vuol dire qualcosa Gioacchino, ma con me tesoruccio non funziona, se sto qua è per dialogare, nonostante le punteggiature e le stronzate di chi come te le sottolinea. 

ciao ciao.. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è nel mio dna.:smile:
> quando potevo comunicare solo scrivendo, per dare forza alle mie parole o richieste e non potendo usare la voce. Punteggiavo.
> Mi è rimasto.



Bhe Tebe è carino leggerti, spero e ne sono sicuro che anche tu leggendoti ti rispecchi in quello che si legge.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi fa sempre più piacere leggere le modalità di risposta che mi si danno sai....  vuol dire qualcosa Gioacchino, ma con me tesoruccio non funziona, se sto qua è per dialogare, nonostante le punteggiature e le stronzate di chi come te le sottolinea.
> 
> ciao ciao.. :up:


Ma tu devi sempre esternarti a casaccio? Ma tu leggendoti ti rispecchi in quello che si legge?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu devi sempre esternarti a casaccio?


Anche a cazzaccio talvolta. :up: tvb pelatone mio....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è nel mio dna.:smile:
> quando potevo comunicare solo scrivendo, per dare forza alle mie parole o richieste e non potendo usare la voce. Punteggiavo.
> Mi è rimasto.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non ci sei andato lontano.
Portavo al collo un fischietto
rosa ovviamente


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

e dovevate vedermi quando ero incazzata a mina, continuare a fischiare con il fischietto.
Allora me lo requisivano e io attaccavo sulle porte biglietti come questo.

E se mi sento male senza fischietto come fate ad accorgervene?

Una volta mio padre scrisse sotto.
Ti assicuro che se ti senti davvero male la voce ti esce e ti dimentichi di essere balbuziente.



c'ero rimasta malissimo


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Mi è sparito il telecomando della tv. E si è spenta.
Cioè. Sono a letto, non in mezzo alla foresta amazzonica.

Che cazzo ho, il letto buco nero?
Madonna...non sarò mica come i calzini nella lavatrice...

paura


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e dovevate vedermi quando ero incazzata a mina, continuare a fischiare con il fischietto.
> Allora me lo requisivano e io attaccavo sulle porte biglietti come questo.
> 
> E se mi sento male senza fischietto come fate ad accorgervene?
> ...


Ed aveva perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed aveva perfettamente ragione.


si, ma non è stato così facile capirlo da sola che era solo una questione di "ansia".
c'è voluta la logopedista e anni di mutismo.
Non è stato bello.
Non ero piccola. Almeno non più ad un certo punto.
E il mondo esterno, bambini compresi, sa essere molto crudele.
in quarta elementare una supplente decise che avrei dovuto chiederle la mia merenda.
Chiederle.
un impresa titanica per me.
Non la chiesi.
Non riuscì. e ti assicuro che avrei pagato per non essere in mezzo a quella classe con tutti che mi guardavano mentre io tentavo di dire una cosa semplice.
Avrei davvero voluto dirla senza dover fare smorfie con la faccia.

Dio protegga la specie delle logopediste.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi è sparito il telecomando della tv. E si è spenta.
> Cioè. Sono a letto, non in mezzo alla foresta amazzonica.
> 
> Che cazzo ho, il letto buco nero?
> ...



Tebina bella se nn fossi cosi'lontano dopo il lavoro ti porterei il ricostituente...ovverossia bottiglia di Pignoletto Frizzante..fresca...cubetti di mortadella....quando il tutto e'finito..sei guarita!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma non è stato così facile capirlo da sola che era solo una questione di "ansia".
> c'è voluta la logopedista e anni di mutismo.
> Non è stato bello.
> Non ero piccola. Almeno non più ad un certo punto.
> ...


hai ritrovato il telecomando?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina bella se nn fossi cosi'lontano dopo il lavoro ti porterei il ricostituente...ovverossia bottiglia di Pignoletto Frizzante..fresca...cubetti di mortadella....quando il tutto e'finito..sei guarita!


Micio, ma ancora non te la smolla? Minchia, fossi stata donna a te avrei ceduto subito, anzi, mi sarei proposta io.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma non è stato così facile capirlo da sola che era solo una questione di "ansia".
> c'è voluta la logopedista e anni di mutismo.
> Non è stato bello.
> Non ero piccola. Almeno non più ad un certo punto.
> ...


ti capisco mia figlia a 3 anni a seguito di un mio indicente stradale ha cominciato a balbettare .... 3 anni di logopedia per risolvere il tutto e un buon neuropsichiatra infantile ...ma ce l'ha fatta :smile:a 6 anni prima di andare a scuola aveva risolto :smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ritrovato il telecomando?


NO CAZZO!
 e i gatti sul letto sono aumentati.  ce n'è uno che sembra abbia sempre abitato qui ma non l'ho mai visto.

Non è che il telecomando è sotto la montagna gattosa?
ora controllo, se riesco a muovermi.
non ho un muscolo che non urli dolore...

e mattia mi manda 300 sms per dirmi i suoi spostamenti,
Che palle


sono isterica si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti capisco mia figlia a 3 anni a seguito di un mio indicente stradale ha cominciato a balbettare .... 3 anni di logopedia per risolvere il tutto e un buon neuropsichiatra infantile ...ma ce l'ha fatta :smile:a 6 anni prima di andare a scuola aveva risolto :smile:


posso farti una domanda? tu eri una vecchia utente per caso?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma ancora non te la smolla? Minchia, fossi stata donna a te avrei ceduto subito, anzi, mi sarei proposta io.


Tebe???..........troppo lontani....proposta tu??....mica sono per tutte amico(l'importante e'crederci..:smile


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> NO CAZZO!
> e i gatti sul letto sono aumentati. ce n'è uno che sembra abbia sempre abitato qui ma non l'ho mai visto.
> 
> Non è che il telecomando è sotto la montagna gattosa?
> ...


guarda sotto al gatto più grasso. Sicuramente è lì.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti capisco mia figlia a 3 anni a seguito di un mio indicente stradale ha cominciato a balbettare .... 3 anni di logopedia per risolvere il tutto e un buon neuropsichiatra infantile ...ma ce l'ha fatta :smile:a 6 anni prima di andare a scuola aveva risolto :smile:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il neuropsichiatra visitava i miei!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

davvero


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ti esorto a continuare il cammino per questo interessante trattùro.


E invece non serve a nulla.
Perchè tanto chi potrebbe trarne giovamento non legge, o se legge non capisce, o se capisce pensa che non sia indirizzato a lui.
Quando si nomina il peccato, nessuno crede di essere peccatore, quando si nomina il peccatore, di certo lo si fa per il peccato sbagliato.
E poi le persone sono in  grado di difendersi da sole, e questi non sono neppure veri attacchi, e dai finti attacchi non c'è neppure bisogno di difendersi, e solo gli stupidi si difendono quando non ce n'è bisogno, e qui di stupidi non ce ne sono, neppure quando si difendono attaccando.

Sono convinto che la presente discussione sia sembrata a chiunque un nuovo synodus horrenda (già vi vedo tutti annuire mormorando "Sì, sì: l'avevo pendato anche io!") ed è quindi facile anche immaginarne la conclusione.
Abbiamo qui un Papa Formoso, ora piuttosto assente a dir il vero, amante delle proteine vegetali, delle babbucce signorili e della cultura scolastica, il quale si è presentato in modo che a molti è sembrato un po' snob mentre sbocconcellava margarina, snocciolava curricula ed emendava infedeltà.
La sua sicumera, percepita come molesta dall'imperatore Lamberto che era molto amante degli arancini, assiduo frequentatore di bar e di recenti simpatie nobiliari, nonchè da sua madre Ageltrude, che nonostante il suo esssere madre era maschio e dalle fattezze scimmiesche oltrechè ottimo redattore degli annali di certi forum.
Entrambi quindi vollero appoggiare le istanze anti-Formoso del simpatico Papa successore, Stefano Sesto, Gran guru di culi e noto per non mandarle a dire.
E non gliele mandò certo a dire alla mummia di Formoso il combattivo Stefano, spalleggiato dall'imperatore et mater eius ed avversato da molti altri pii padri della chiesa che lo tacciavano di essere un cagacazzi e di esagerare palesemente durante la contumeliazione di chi non poteva neppure difendersi.

Ah, la storia, che gran maestra di vita!


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso farti una domanda? tu eri una vecchia utente per caso?


Mi hai preceduta di un soffio


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe???..........troppo lontani....proposta tu??....mica sono per tutte amico(l'importante e'crederci..:smile


Micione, guarda che da donna avrei avuto argomenti irresistibili...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata io mi darei del coglione e sai cosa penserei?Lei è una merda,ma io dove cazzo sono stato tutti questi anni?


Cosa c'entra cosa faresti tu (sempre per ipotesi poi) nel caso succedesse a te? C'entra che hai usato una confidenza che è nell'istituzione del forum fare per attaccare una persona che non ti piace perché dici che ti ha corretto l'ortografia o la grammatica o la sintassi, non ricordo. Posso capire che sentirsi incompetente nella propria lingua (a torto o a ragione) possa dar fastidio ma è una vendetta sproporzionata.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, guarda che da donna avrei avuto argomenti irresistibili...



amico sta tutto nella testa sai...se ci sono affinita'elettive,il resto arriva matematico,purtroppo al 99% sono veramente strane..esempio tipa quasi ex..mi racconta che incontra bellissimo uomo(al buio..),be'le dico''bene..combinato vero??''..mi fa'''no..ne bacio ne rivisto''.......'perche'scusa??''...''perche'nn c'era feeling''...capito JO???sono cosi'....tutte o quasi


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma non è stato così facile capirlo da sola che era solo una questione di "ansia".
> c'è voluta la logopedista e anni di mutismo.
> Non è stato bello.
> Non ero piccola. Almeno non più ad un certo punto.
> ...


deve essere stata dura


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> NO CAZZO!
> e i gatti sul letto sono aumentati.  ce n'è uno che sembra abbia sempre abitato qui ma non l'ho mai visto.
> 
> Non è che il telecomando è sotto la montagna gattosa?
> ...


ci fosse ulisse non avrei dubbi


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che chi è stato tradito e non se n'è accorto subito non amava abbastanza il proprio compagno:
> QUESTA E' UNA STRONZATA GALATTICA.
> Proprio perchè ami il tuo compagno e ti fidi di lui, specie dopo tanto tempo, e lo rispetti e gli sei leale... non hai motivo di pensare che lui non faccia altrettanto.
> NON CI PENSI, CHE POSSA ACCADERE.
> ...


Ti approvo sempre.


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

Pure io.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ed è qui che sbagli! la cosa tra Oscuro e Anna è degenerata per altro e non perchè la trovasse più o meno simpatica...
> ora mi sono andata a cercare la prima risposta che Oscuro ha dato ad Anna appena arrivata qui che ti dimostra che non fa due pesi e sue misure.
> 
> "_Ecco __Ecco!Trovo questo 3d interessante e in parte sconvolgente!Anna per anni è vissuta amando un idea,l'idea di una persona,ma quella persona con quella idea non c'entrava nulla!Passo per uno critico,critico con i traditori...perchè spesso non danno la possibilità di scegliere la persona ,fra bugie e mensogne si nascondono dietro l'idea dell'amato,approfittando della sua ingenuità,della sua buona fede...!Poi possiamo raccontarci le cazzate che vi pare,i diversamente,e le tante frivolezze che si leggono quotiniamente qui dentro...., questo 3d credo sia emblematico della sofferenza e del buio nel quale si può sprofondare.....questa è la realtà,amara e spietata!! _​


Scusa ma mi auguro che tu non faccia l'avvocato perché quel che hai riportato prova il contrario ovvero che all'inizio, quando non aveva preso in antipatia l'utente nuova, aveva dimostrato solidarietà. E poi la questione non è cosa pensa di certe situazioni ma di aver usato* fuori contesto *un'opinione per attaccare una utente che trova antipatica. Una cosa è dirle supponente (motivo dell'antipatia) altra è cercare di farle male.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico sta tutto nella testa sai...se ci sono affinita'elettive,il resto arriva matematico,purtroppo al 99% sono veramente strane..esempio tipa quasi ex..mi racconta che incontra bellissimo uomo(al buio..),be'le dico''bene..combinato vero??''..mi fa'''no..ne bacio ne rivisto''.......'perche'scusa??''...''perche'nn c'era feeling''...capito JO???sono cosi'....tutte o quasi


Ehm. Scusa Micione, ma la stranezza quale sarebbe?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Complimenti*



Simy ha detto:


> ed è qui che sbagli! la cosa tra Oscuro e Anna è degenerata per altro e non perchè la trovasse più o meno simpatica...
> ora mi sono andata a cercare la prima risposta che Oscuro ha dato ad Anna appena arrivata qui che ti dimostra che non fa due pesi e sue misure.
> 
> "_Ecco __Ecco!Trovo questo 3d interessante e in parte sconvolgente!Anna per anni è vissuta amando un idea,l'idea di una persona,ma quella persona con quella idea non c'entrava nulla!Passo per uno critico,critico con i traditori...perchè spesso non danno la possibilità di scegliere la persona ,fra bugie e mensogne si nascondono dietro l'idea dell'amato,approfittando della sua ingenuità,della sua buona fede...!Poi possiamo raccontarci le cazzate che vi pare,i diversamente,e le tante frivolezze che si leggono quotiniamente qui dentro...., questo 3d credo sia emblematico della sofferenza e del buio nel quale si può sprofondare.....questa è la realtà,amara e spietata!! _​


Se mai ce ne fosse bisogno!Ma adesso basta:A roma si dice:che à faà se l'aspetti!oggi mi son beccato insulti e offese senza replicare,nessun problema aspettassero che ripagherò le dirette interessate con la stessa moneta!Nessuno insulto,la stessa moneta.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mai ce ne fosse bisogno!Ma adesso basta:A roma si dice:che à faà se l'aspetti!oggi mi son beccato insulti e offese senza replicare,nessun problema aspettassero che ripagherò le dirette interessate con la stessa moneta!Nessuno insulto,la stessa moneta.....!


Si, ma è una cazzata. Simona la lascio perdere, ma a te altro che dito
in culo, ci infilo il braccio fino alla spalla, che tanto coi culi sei fissato e poi ti piace pure.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu quando scrivi non riesci manco a mettere due parole in fila *senza fare del male alla lingua italiana*, altro che offendere. Sei talmente scemo che certe volte non capisci manco se c'è un'offesa o meno, tipo questa quissù che secondo te dovrebbe essere "un'offesa". Tu non fai testo, in ogni senso.


C'è di peggio.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm. Scusa Micione, ma la stranezza quale sarebbe?



hai ragione racconto a meta'..che con me bacio si rivisto pure..ma le mancava la scintilla..ora le manca il feeling...ma si puo'???


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toh:
> 
> 
> 
> Si parlava d'AnnaBlume, eh.


Senti un pò,ma se ti senti sto cazzo e non sei nessuno,se ti senti superiore e non ti accorgi di quello che succede vicino a te per anni cosa cazzo vuoi che scrivo cosa?Cosa ho scritto di sbagliato cosa?E piantala anche tu,vuoi fare polemica e ci sto,dagli una connotazione intelligente però,e dai....!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Posso unirmi? :sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma è una cazzata. Simona la lascio perdere, ma a te altro che dito
> in culo, ci infilo il braccio fino alla spalla, che tanto coi culi sei fissato e poi ti piace pure.


Ma se volevo offendere annab aspettavo tutti sti mesi?Mi fai dubitare del tuo intelletto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso unirmi? :sbatti:


Anche a te non ti capisco mica!Uno scrive su un forum la sua storia, mi son fatto un opinione, se voleva essere un attacco gratuito aspettavo 4 mesi?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra cosa faresti tu (sempre per ipotesi poi) nel caso succedesse a te? C'entra che hai usato una confidenza che è nell'istituzione del forum fare per attaccare una persona che non ti piace perché dici che ti ha corretto l'ortografia o la grammatica o la sintassi, non ricordo. Posso capire che sentirsi incompetente nella propria lingua (a torto o a ragione) possa dar fastidio ma è una vendetta sproporzionata.


Non hai capito nulla...!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma è una cazzata. Simona la lascio perdere, ma a te altro che dito
> in culo, ci infilo il braccio fino alla spalla, che tanto coi culi sei fissato e poi ti piace pure.


Vedrai se è una cazzata,vedrai....!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai capito nulla...!


Ho capito molto bene invece. Poi hai cercato e ci sei anche riuscito di spostare il discorso sul fatto che i traditi sono disattenti (opinione che non condivido ma opinione) mentre volevi dire una cattiveria ad AB. E la minaccia a Tebe (e me? Non ho capito) di ricordartelo per poter colpire in futuro è una conferma. Libero di farlo. Liberi altri di dirti che è una cattiveria. Negarlo per ore mi sembra assurdo. Ti è antipatica e volevi farlo. Per me è sbagliato. Per te no.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedrai se è una cazzata,vedrai....!


Ahahahahahahahahahah!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito molto bene invece. Poi hai cercato e ci sei anche riuscito di spostare il discorso sul fatto che i traditi sono disattenti (opinione che non condivido ma opinione) mentre volevi dire una cattiveria ad AB. E la minaccia a Tebe (e me? Non ho capito) di ricordartelo per poter colpire in futuro è una conferma. Libero di farlo. Liberi altri di dirti che è una cattiveria. Negarlo per ore mi sembra assurdo. Ti è antipatica e volevi farlo. Per me è sbagliato. Per te no.


Se volevo dire una cattiveria ad ab non aspettavo 4 mesi....o no?poi io non mi riferivo a te,chi ti conosce?Mi riferivo a tebe e a luna!E confermo tutto!tieniti la tua opinione io mi tengo la mia.ripagherò con la stessa moneta puoi scommetterci.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso farti una domanda? tu eri una vecchia utente per caso?


No sono nuova di una settimana mi ha spinto  l'influenza qui da voi :smile: febbrone + letto+ iPad :smile: un trio perfetto per gironzolare nel web, però mi incuriosisci .... C'è sta un'altra fiamma, fiammetta e/o similare?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah!!!


Embè mi sarei anche rotto il cazzo che dici?Sono un finto buono?perfetto farò in finto buono in tutti i sensi....!Ho sbagliato in canale comunicativo,basta insulti,adesso mi adeguo...!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il neuropsichiatra visitava i miei!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> davvero


Non infantile mi auguro:smile::smile: cavolo situazione complicata


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se volevo dire una cattiveria ad ab non aspettavo 4 mesi....o no?poi io non mi riferivo a te,chi ti conosce?Mi riferivo a tebe e a luna!E confermo tutto!tieniti la tua opinione io mi tengo la mia.*ripagherò con la stessa moneta *puoi scommetterci.


Non hai aspettato 4 mesi. Ne hai dette di tutti i tipi. Ieri ti è uscita quella. Quello che non capisco è perché non lo ammetti e dici "è una stronza se lo merita" o "mi è scappata, non volevo" a scelta. Sei tu che offendi la nostra intelligenza. Non ho capito qual è la moneta con cui sei stato pagato e che userai per ripagare.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



oscuro ha detto:


> Embè mi sarei anche rotto il cazzo che dici?Sono un finto buono?perfetto farò in finto buono in tutti i sensi....!Ho sbagliato in canale comunicativo,basta insulti,adesso mi adeguo...!


Lascia stare ....davvero


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai aspettato 4 mesi. Ne hai dette di tutti i tipi. Ieri ti è uscita quella. Quello che non capisco è perché non lo ammetti e dici "è una stronza se lo merita" o "mi è scappata, non volevo" a scelta. Sei tu che offendi la nostra intelligenza. Non ho capito qual è la moneta con cui sei stato pagato e che userai per ripagare.


Brunetta mi sembra di essere stato chiaro,mi sembra che siete in 3 a non aver capito.Quindi se non vuoi capire ok,non mi interessa,sono cose passate e tu neanche c'eri!ti sei fatta la tua opinione?tienitela, proprio non mi interessa,senza offesa.:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Lascia stare ....davvero


Certo che lascio stare......!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho capito niente ... come al solito ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Grazie,ma tranquilla.......!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai aspettato 4 mesi. Ne hai dette di tutti i tipi. Ieri ti è uscita quella. Quello che non capisco è perché non lo ammetti e dici "è una stronza se lo merita" o "mi è scappata, non volevo" a scelta. Sei tu che offendi la nostra intelligenza. Non ho capito qual è la moneta con cui sei stato pagato e che userai per ripagare.


Mi faccio uscire la più pesante dopo 4 mesi vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,ma tranquilla.......!!



Ciao Oscù,

sono tranquilla ... 

ma mi rendo conto sempre delle stesse cose ...

meglio lasciar perdere ...

sarò dura?

va, be ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè mi sarei anche rotto il cazzo che dici?Sono un finto buono?perfetto farò in finto buono in tutti i sensi....!Ho sbagliato in canale comunicativo,basta insulti,adesso mi adeguo...!


Ma prima m'hai fatto ridere! E poi che finto buono e finto buono, tu sei strunz (detta tipo Trapattoni), è diverso.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> sono tranquilla ...
> 
> ...


Ecco,io non lascio perdere più,adesso se sono una merda farò la merda,e mi riesce pure bene!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma prima m'hai fatto ridere! E poi che finto buono e finto buono, tu sei strunz (detta tipo Trapattoni), è diverso.


Solo stronzo?Molto peggio,mi sono rotto il cazzo proprio guarda senza mezzi termini.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo stronzo?Molto peggio,mi sono rotto il cazzo proprio guarda senza mezzi termini.


Ahahahahahahahahah! Vabbè, w la fica.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahah! Vabbè, w la fica.


Si si.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> sono tranquilla ...
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti perchè scrivi così?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si si.....!


MUOIO.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> MUOIO.


Joey,mi sembra fisiologico o no?sono un pezzo di merda senza scrupoli?così mi comporterò.Volevo fare una cattiveria ad annab con 4 mesi di ritardo e ho deciso di farla oggi che vuoi farci sono stronzo no?Sono stronzo.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Joey,mi sembra fisiologico o no?sono un pezzo di merda senza scrupoli?così mi comporterò.Volevo fare una cattiveria ad annab con 4 mesi di ritardo e ho deciso di farla oggi che vuoi farci sono stronzo no?Sono stronzo.....!


Ahahahah! Ma chi dice che sono quattro mesi che covi? Mica io. Gesù. Però dai oh, spacca tutto! Vogliamo andare a pisciarle
sulla macchina a sta stronza? 'Namo, oh!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahah! Ma chi dice che sono quattro mesi che covi? Mica io. Gesù. Però dai oh, spacca tutto! Vogliamo andare a pisciarle
> sulla macchina a sta stronza? 'Namo, oh!


Forse non hai letto i commenti di tebe,luna e brunetta,ma tranquillo....!La cattiveria va ripgata con la cattiveria....vedi che poi capiscono....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto i commenti di tebe,luna e brunetta,ma tranquillo....!La cattiveria va ripgata con la cattiveria....vedi che poi capiscono....!


Allora suoniamo il campanello e scappiamo col favore delle tenebre?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto i commenti di tebe,luna e brunetta,ma tranquillo....!La cattiveria va ripgata con la cattiveria....vedi che poi capiscono....!


No l'hai detto tu. Era una cattiveria. Meditata per mesi o no lo sai tu. Ammetterlo serenamente non è una cosa terribile. Rispondere "mi avete detto stronzo e allora stronz sarò" tu come lo giudicheresti se l'avesse detto chi non ti piace?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> deve essere stata dura


ti dirò.
è stata più dura quando da figli ci hanno tirato in mezzo nelle loro beghe genitoriali di coppia.
li era impossibile sfuggire.

con la balbuzie avevo tutto il mio mondo segreto e silenzioso fatto di libri, campagna e animali.
Quando andavo qualche giorno da nonna vittoria parlavo benissimo per esempio.
Non mi ha quasi mai sentita balbettare.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci fosse ulisse non avrei dubbi



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

era esattamente inglobato sotto la panza del gattaccio di otto chili!!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No l'hai detto tu. Era una cattiveria. Meditata per mesi o no lo sai tu. Ammetterlo serenamente non è una cosa terribile. Rispondere "mi avete detto stronzo e allora stronz sarò" tu come lo giudicheresti se l'avesse detto chi non ti piace?


Si era una cattiveria...e non sarà l'ultima!


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi auguro che tu non faccia l'avvocato perché quel che hai riportato prova il contrario ovvero che all'inizio, quando non aveva preso in antipatia l'utente nuova, aveva dimostrato solidarietà. E poi la questione non è cosa pensa di certe situazioni ma di aver usato* fuori contesto *un'opinione per attaccare una utente che trova antipatica. Una cosa è dirle supponente (motivo dell'antipatia) altra è cercare di farle male.



ecco.
verde virtuale. non posso ancora approvarti


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si era una cattiveria...e non sarà l'ultima!


Volevo attaccare e mi son ricordato dopo 4 mesi!Quello che ha scritto simy è chiaro!Io non ero prevenuto,poi annab ha fatto qualcosa e le cose son cambiate...!Non ho intenzione di dare altre giustificazioni,adesso vedremo se capiranno in altro modo!


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non infantile mi auguro:smile::smile: cavolo situazione complicata



si, era infantile.
pensavano che la balbuzie fosse un problema strutturale, fisico e quando hanno capito che era ansia hanno cominciato a rivoltare come dei calzni i miei genitori.
Alla fine io ho fatto pochissimi incontri con lo psico è stato tutto logopedia


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volevo attaccare e mi son ricordato dopo 4 mesi!Quello che ha scritto simy è chiaro!Io non ero prevenuto,poi annab ha fatto qualcosa e le cose son cambiate...!Non ho intenzione di dare altre giustificazioni,adesso vedremo se capiranno in altro modo!


Ma è chiaro che non è che parti prevenuto con una appena entrata, su. Che c'entra?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che non è che parti prevenuto con una appena entrata, su. Che c'entra?


Simy voleva dimostrare che se le cose son cambiate certo non è stata colpa di oscuro!Si è voluto capire altro,e darò valdi motivi per capire quello che vogliono capire.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

non è per dire...ma sto ancora aspettando il taxi:racchia:


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è per dire...ma sto ancora aspettando il taxi:racchia:



Min...sto guardando otto e mezzo ma la gruber ha una parrucca?
Io ne sono convinta...:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy voleva dimostrare che se le cose son cambiate certo non è stata colpa di oscuro!Si è voluto capire altro,e darò valdi motivi per capire quello che vogliono capire.


Ma lei direbbe anche davanti ad un plotone d'esecuzione pronto a fucilarla che la colpa non era tua. E comunque, almeno per quello che dicevo io, non c'entra chi ha cominciato.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è per dire...ma sto ancora aspettando il taxi:racchia:


Passo io, dai.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei direbbe anche davanti ad un plotone d'esecuzione pronto a fucilarla che la colpa non era tua. E comunque, almeno per quello che dicevo io, non c'entra chi ha cominciato.


Ti assicuro una cosa:non ho cominciato io,ma finisco io!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti assicuro una cosa:non ho cominciato io,ma finisco io!


Aspè, che film era? Arma Rettale?


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, che film era? Arma Rettale?


No,era il film:Mo so cazzi amari!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> Non mi ero assolutamente resa conto di questo anche perchè con AnnaB ci confrontiamo pochissimo sul forum...ora saranno...10 giorni che non la "vedo?
> Ti prego di farmelo notare allora, perchè la presa in giro gratuita a botta e risposta non la amo e non la uso "a gratis".


Ti sei perso questa perla di buona fede.....!Tebe non si rende conto di prendere per il culo Ultimo con annablume....!:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (5 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E invece non serve a nulla.
> ................................
> 
> Ah, la storia, che gran maestra di vita!



Quale nobile disincanto traspare dalle tue argùte favelle,par quasi di vederti nelle spoglie di un vescovone rinascimentale,con i muscoli del viso bloccati nella serena immobilita' del Decano Angelone,mentre con impercettibile sorrisetto scrivi missive da decantare all'ignorante volgo,disgustandone ignoranza ed ignavia ma pregustando il fine costrutto che codesti bifolchi non hanno i mezzi per afferrare.
Alto e nobile e' il quesito,se discettando di peccatacci si debba considerare tali pure i propri;nel belare preponderante di queste lande desolate battute dai piu' tremendi venti dell'incultura,che al confronto la piana di Nazca sembra lussureggiare piu' dei giardini di Babilonia (e gia' sento il primo beota che contaccambia il lussureggiante col lussurioso...),par d'intuire verso le proprie bieche gesta un atteggiamento abbastanza quirinalizio,e piu' non dimandare su cosa il buon intenditor necessiti per intendere.....
I processi alle carcasse riesumate sono spettacoli interessanti per gli analfabeti,ed avvincenti per gli imbecilli.
Ma per parlare basta dare aria alla bocca,per scrivere serve una tastiera attaccata ad una zucca piena di guano,e la storia e' una curiosita' per certi nostalgici demodè che credono di darsi un tono pensando di impararne qualcosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sei perso questa perla di buona fede.....!Tebe non si rende conto di prendere per il culo Ultimo con annablume....!:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non è mica Tebe. Casomai è Anna che ogni tanto gliene ammolla una. Tra l'altro sta cosa detta da Minni lascia pure il tempo che trova, che ne piglia poche di cantonate l'amica.


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso unirmi? :sbatti:



Ciao,

amen ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è mica Tebe. Casomai è Anna che ogni tanto gliene ammolla una. Tra l'altro sta cosa detta da Minni lascia pure il tempo che trova, che ne piglia poche di cantonate l'amica.


infatti sinceramente non mi sono mai accorta di prendere per il culo ultimo con annab e ho chiesto a Min di farmelo notare perchè anche secondo me ha preso una cantonata visto che è uscita solo da lei.
Poi può essere e se lo confermano sia Annab, che Sbri o Brunetta o comunque nick che stimo, chiedo scusa.
Ascolto sempre con attenzione cosa mi dice Min, poi posso anche dissentire ma vaglio bene le sue parole perchè la stimo.
E mi sembra che le prese per il culo siano tra annab e ultimo, senza interposte persone.


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perchè scrivi così?


Ciao,

perché?

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> perché?
> 
> sienne


Perchè

noti mai,

che 

i post 

degli altri

o anche 

i libri

non sono scritti

così come

scrivi

tu?

Joey Blow


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè
> 
> noti mai,
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè
> 
> noti mai,
> 
> ...


magari da piccola aveva problemi di "respirazione".
Un pò come la storia dei puntini miei e della balbuzie.

Non sto facendo ironia.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari da piccola aveva problemi di "respirazione".
> Un pò come la storia dei puntini miei e della balbuzie.
> 
> *Non sto facendo ironia.*


Il che è vieppiù preoccupante.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il che è vieppiù preoccupante.


ok. mi dedico a qualche riesumazione su youtube


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Passo io, dai.


appena l'ho letto ho fatto una corsa e in due minuti son arrivata


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè
> 
> noti mai,
> 
> ...


Ciao,

noto tante cose ... 

ma non ci sono regole, come scrivere in un forum.
se ti da fastidio, sorvola 
che vuoi che ti dica ... 

una ragione, comunque, c'è ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Allora*



Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei il gran maestro.
> hai il coraggio di parlare di avvoltoi quando sono pagine e pagine che difendi il tuo diritto alla stronzaggine e cattveria gratuita.
> Solo ultimo ti ha capito perchèp tutti gli altri ti stanno dicendo di abbozzarla.
> 
> ...


A questo post,in tempi passati avrei risposto per le rime,ieri ho preferito glissare, non replicare con i soliti insulti!Un film già visto direi,poi sarebbe intervenuta minerva dicendo che non dovevo insultare,io avrei scritto che non avevo cominciato io,l'autrice di questo post avrebbe scritto che non aveva cominciato lei, che mesi fa ecc ecc.....!Insomma il solito film!Stavolta andrà in scena un finale diverso.Perchè il post sopra non è un post di insulti,e al limite ci poteva pure stare,il post sopra è un INFAMITà,un distillato di cattiveria e veleno,perchè scrivere ad una persona a cui molti riconoscono una certa umanità:Ti cibi del dolore altrui è qualcosa di una violenza assoluta.Se questo post fosse stato scritto da Ultimo,da LUi,da chiunque altro sarebe venuto giù il forum...!Invece no,gli astanti non si sono minimamente degnati di rappresentare all'autrice di una porcata simile,non nuova a cose di questo tipo,che Oscuro poteva anche aver scritto una cosa poco condivisibile,ma questo andava troppo oltre.Sono intervenuti a mia difesa Ultimo,Lui,simy sienne,gli altri hanno fatto finta di non vedere come troppo spesso è accade!Adesso io mi auguro che verrà usato lo stesso metro con il sottoscritto,quando restuitirà con gli interessi questo post così carino e infamante all'autrice perchè comunque il tempo e galantuomo,e son sicuro che non mancherà occasione......Ribadisco che quello che ho scritto ieri rappresenta il mio pensiero,chi è altezzoso e presuntuoso e il comportamento reitirato di Annab con ultimo ne è la dimostrazione,spesso nella vita reale si presta a preso in giro da parte di persone di merda.Questo non voleva assolutamente essere una giustificazione ai traditori,che io avverso costantemente da anni....!Quello che è accaduto ieri cambierà anche il modo di pormi con il forum in generale,non pesso essere simpatico un giorno è un PEZZO DI MERDA IL GIORNO DOPO!Tebe l'ultimo pensiero è per te,nessuno insulto ci mancherebbe aspettati la stessa cosa...non sarà domani,fra un mese,e magari non sarò neanche io,aspettati il conto di un infamità simile!Per il resto aggiungo che so difendermi da solo è bene, nessuno vittimismo ci mancherebbe. :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> noto tante cose ...
> 
> ...


Mannò, che fastidio. E' che sono curioso, e se poi mi scrivi che una ragione esiste lo divento pure di più. Non ti funziona bene la tastiera? Hai l'asma, come dice Tebe? Sei una cavia in un progetto sperimentale segretissimo del governo uzbeko per lo sviluppo di un sistema di controllo di sistemi elettronici col pensiero con applicazioni militari?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei direbbe anche davanti ad un plotone d'esecuzione pronto a fucilarla che la colpa non era tua. E comunque, almeno per quello che dicevo io, non c'entra chi ha cominciato.



Non scrivo nulla, solo che volevo farlo leggere a Simy, se già non lo avesse letto.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, che fastidio. E' che sono curioso, e se poi mi scrivi che una ragione esiste lo divento pure di più. Non ti funziona bene la tastiera? Hai l'asma, come dice Tebe? Sei una cavia in un progetto sperimentale segretissimo del governo uzbeko per lo sviluppo di un sistema di controllo di sistemi elettronici col pensiero con applicazioni militari?


Tu Tebe e Brunetta, nel vostro modo di sfottere sienne siete patetici ed infantili. 

Cioè, non sfottere ma cercare. Perchè tutti hanno letto la vostra infantilità. Probabilmente è perchè vi brucia il culo, non trovo altre soluzioni, a parte una cattiveria gratuita.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non scrivo nulla, solo che volevo farlo leggere a Simy, se già non lo avesse letto.


Amico sveglione guarda che Simy lo sa benissimo. E' inutile che evidenzi, sottolinei, porti all'attenzione di, fai notare e blablabla cose che manco sono rivolte a te e di cui nella migliore delle ipotesi non capisci un cazzo niente.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico sveglione guarda che Simy lo sa benissimo. E' inutile che evidenzi, sottolinei, porti all'attenzione di, fai notare e blablabla cose che manco sono rivolte a te e di cui nella migliore delle ipotesi non capisci un cazzo niente.



Senti coglione della mia minchia, sveglione lo sono e ne sono convinto, quello che non capisci è, che sei un ritardato mentale, prendendo in considerazione ciò riusciresti a capire che, in qualsiasi cosa scrivi offendi, magari senza volerlo, ed è per questo che sto cominciando a pensare che forse un po ritardato ci sei. Non è un'offesa, eventualmente una maniera per dialogare.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti coglione della mia minchia, *sveglione lo sono e ne sono convinto*, quello che non capisci è, che sei un ritardato mentale, prendendo in considerazione ciò riusciresti a capire che, in qualsiasi cosa scrivi offendi, magari senza volerlo, ed è per questo che sto cominciando a pensare che forse un po ritardato ci sei. Non è un'offesa, eventualmente una maniera per dialogare.


Bene, ma converrai allora che non è certo colpa mia ma di madre natura che ti ha fatto così. E' inutile che te la rpendi con me.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Anzi*



oscuro ha detto:


> A questo post,in tempi passati avrei risposto per le rime,ieri ho preferito glissare, non replicare con i soliti insulti!Un film già visto direi,poi sarebbe intervenuta minerva dicendo che non dovevo insultare,io avrei scritto che non avevo cominciato io,l'autrice di questo post avrebbe scritto che non aveva cominciato lei, che mesi fa ecc ecc.....!Insomma il solito film!Stavolta andrà in scena un finale diverso.Perchè il post sopra non è un post di insulti,e al limite ci poteva pure stare,il post sopra è un INFAMITà,un distillato di cattiveria e veleno,perchè scrivere ad una persona a cui molti riconoscono una certa umanità:Ti cibi del dolore altrui è qualcosa di una violenza assoluta.Se questo post fosse stato scritto da Ultimo,da LUi,da chiunque altro sarebe venuto giù il forum...!Invece no,gli astanti non si sono minimamente degnati di rappresentare all'autrice di una porcata simile,non nuova a cose di questo tipo,che Oscuro poteva anche aver scritto una cosa poco condivisibile,ma questo andava troppo oltre.Sono intervenuti a mia difesa Ultimo,Lui,simy sienne,gli altri hanno fatto finta di non vedere come troppo spesso è accade!Adesso io mi auguro che verrà usato lo stesso metro con il sottoscritto,quando restuitirà con gli interessi questo post così carino e infamante all'autrice perchè comunque il tempo e galantuomo,e son sicuro che non mancherà occasione......Ribadisco che quello che ho scritto ieri rappresenta il mio pensiero,chi è altezzoso e presuntuoso e il comportamento reitirato di Annab con ultimo ne è la dimostrazione,spesso nella vita reale si presta a preso in giro da parte di persone di merda.Questo non voleva assolutamente essere una giustificazione ai traditori,che io avverso costantemente da anni....!Quello che è accaduto ieri cambierà anche il modo di pormi con il forum in generale,non pesso essere simpatico un giorno è un PEZZO DI MERDA IL GIORNO DOPO!Tebe l'ultimo pensiero è per te,nessuno insulto ci mancherebbe aspettati la stessa cosa...non sarà domani,fra un mese,e magari non sarò neanche io,aspettati il conto di un infamità simile!Per il resto aggiungo che so difendermi da solo è bene, nessuno vittimismo ci mancherebbe. :up:


Aggiungerei una cosa:Spesso annab con oscuro, ultimo e lui ha dimostrato un "minimo" di livore, decisamente fuori luogo,probabilmente pensa male di alcune categorie di uomini...!Nella categoria maschile ci sono uomini non degni di esser tali,ma se per svariato tempo non ti accorgi di che razza di uomo hai accanto,non è certo una colpa da addebitare a tutta la categoria maschile!Spero di essere stato ancora una volta chiaro.Questo era il mio pensiero....!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene, ma converrai allora che non è certo colpa mia ma di madre natura che ti ha fatto così. E' inutile che te la rpendi con me.



Di chi sia il merito ancora non lo so, posso presumere per te eventualmente. Non credo di madre natura nel tuo caso, forse è un discorso che trascende madre natura ma diventa fisiologico, direi patologico anche. No tranquillo pelatone non me la prendo con te, anzi ti sono molto vicino come un caro amico che ti da un bel buffotto nella guancia e ti strizza l'occhio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I processi alle carcasse riesumate sono spettacoli interessanti per...


E' abbastanza ridicolo da risultare divertente, ma non è abbastanza divertente da non risultare un po' ridicolo.
Ed a me piacciono sia le cose ridicole che quelle divertenti!

E' una nuova guerra dei bottoni, come tante ce ne sono state e come tante mi hanno divertito.

Quando il forum è senza cibo, comincia a digerire le sue stesse viscere, e gli utenti che non hanno più bisogno di nulla si azzannano l'un l'altro come chihuahua impazziti, colla faccina scontenta da angry birds, e spergiurano eterna vendetta...

Ma sono solo gli inconvenienti della dieta.

Tutto passerà...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' abbastanza ridicolo da risultare divertente, ma non è abbastanza divertente da non risultare un po' ridicolo.
> Ed a me piacciono sia le cose ridicole che quelle divertenti!
> 
> E' una nuova guerra dei bottoni, come tante ce ne sono state e come tante mi hanno divertito.
> ...


Io non vedo una nuova guerra,nella maniera più assoluta!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aggiungerei una cosa:Spesso annab con oscuro, ultimo e lui ha dimostrato un "minimo" di livore, decisamente fuori luogo,probabilmente pensa male di alcune categorie di uomini...!Nella categoria maschile ci sono uomini non degni di esser tali,ma se per svariato tempo non ti accorgi di che razza di uomo hai accanto,non è certo una colpa da addebitare a tutta la categoria maschile!Spero di essere stato ancora una volta chiaro.Questo era il mio pensiero....!



E' da tempo che scrivo ciò, è da tempo che scrivo quello che tu hai appena scritto," se avessimo la controparte a dire la propria" sai quante persone salterebbero?

Per controparte parlo ad esempio, dell 'uomo con cui stava AB. 

Solo che diciamo sempre la stessa cosa, vogliono semplicemente deviare i discorsi, attaccare sfottere e divertirsi. Basta adeguarsi oscuro.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' da tempo che scrivo ciò, è da tempo che scrivo quello che tu hai appena scritto," se avessimo la controparte a dire la propria" sai quante persone salterebbero?
> 
> Per controparte parlo ad esempio, dell 'uomo con cui stava AB.
> 
> Solo che diciamo sempre la stessa cosa, vogliono semplicemente *deviare i discorsi*, attaccare sfottere e divertirsi. Basta adeguarsi oscuro.


non mi sembra una cattiva idea; s'è detto quel che si voleva dire ...meglio una scemenza che l'esacerbare una polemica.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sembra una cattiva idea; s'è detto quel che si voleva dire ...meglio una scemenza che l'esacerbare una polemica.


Minerva a me sembra evidente che ieri non ho replicato ad un post che definire infamante è riduttivo,sono sincero nello scriverti che se avessi scritto io una cosa così violenta non sarebbe certo passato inosservato alla tua lettura.Non vi chiedo nulla,se non di usare lo stesso metro....!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E' da tempo che scrivo ciò, è da tempo che scrivo quello che tu hai appena scritto," se avessimo la controparte a dire la propria" sai quante persone salterebbero?
> 
> Per controparte parlo ad esempio, dell 'uomo con cui stava AB.
> 
> Solo che diciamo sempre la stessa cosa, vogliono semplicemente deviare i discorsi, attaccare sfottere e divertirsi. Basta adeguarsi oscuro.


Una fatto è insultarsi....un altro è asserire di cibarsi del dolore altrui....non scherziamo!


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non vedo una nuova guerra,nella maniera più assoluta!


Oh, tutti quei bottoni sparsi in giro mi devono aver confuso!
Sarà esplosa una merceria...

Tra le poche sicure del forum c'è però il fatto che sei un panzer ben corazzato ed anche le raffiche di tomahawk ti fanno un baffo...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Di chi sia il merito ancora non lo so, posso presumere per te eventualmente*. Non credo di madre natura nel tuo caso, forse è un discorso che trascende madre natura ma diventa fisiologico, direi patologico anche. No tranquillo pelatone non me la prendo con te, anzi ti sono molto vicino come un caro amico che ti da un bel buffotto nella guancia e ti strizza l'occhio.


Ma se non sai manco che pesce sei tu, che fai, presumi per gli altri? E' sinonimo d'intelligenza anzichenò, sai?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' abbastanza ridicolo da risultare divertente, ma non è abbastanza divertente da non risultare un po' ridicolo.
> Ed a me piacciono sia le cose ridicole che quelle divertenti!
> 
> E' una nuova guerra dei bottoni, come tante ce ne sono state e come tante mi hanno divertito.
> ...



Spero tu non ti riferisca anche a me, d'altronde so benissimo che hai quelle capacità di potermelo scrivere, e spiegarmene eventualmente i motivi. Sarei contento di avere delle spiegazioni da parte tua, potrei eventualmente prenderne atto e valutare se cambiare oppure no, modi o atteggiamenti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, tutti quei bottoni sparsi in giro mi devono aver confuso!
> Sarà esplosa una merceria...
> 
> Tra le poche sicure del forum c'è però il fatto che sei un panzer ben corazzato ed anche le raffiche di tomahawk ti fanno un baffo...


Raby,nel tempo ho imparato che replicare con gli insulti,è cosa sbagliata e degradante,ma ti assicuro non rimarrò certo a guardare....!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raby,nel tempo ho imparato che replicare con gli insulti,è cosa sbagliata e degradante,*ma ti assicuro non rimarrò certo a guardare....!*


Occhio alle maniglie ed eventualmente anche ai serbatoi delle vespette.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva a me sembra evidente che ieri non ho replicato ad un post che definire infamante è riduttivo,sono sincero nello scriverti che se avessi scritto io una cosa così violenta non sarebbe certo passato inosservato alla tua lettura.Non vi chiedo nulla,se non di usare lo stesso metro....!


questo però è vittimismo...
quando si è esagerato con te, se ricordi bene , molti sono intervenuti a tuo favore .personalmente lo faccio poco per il motivo che ti ho detto molte volte: rispondi col carico e te la giochi da solo.
ma in generale...certe cose andrebbero  discusse solo dai *protagonisti...*le polemiche durerebbero meno e vi chiarireste di più senza apriretroppe sottocartelle.
a mepiaci tu per alcune cose, e annablume per altre.stop


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una fatto è insultarsi....un altro è asserire di cibarsi del dolore altrui....non scherziamo!


Ho letto eccome oscù, anche se alcune dicono che non ho letto bene, ma ti ripeto quando non si vuole aprire la mente e si va dritti per preconcetti nonostante si legge bene e si capisce che HAI ragione, ma manco per la minchia ti diranno che hai ragione.

Gli basta talvolta sentirsi bene sfottendo chiunque e riunendosi in gruppetti, fatto questo aumentano la stima di se stessi pensando di deridere.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E' da tempo che scrivo ciò, è da tempo che scrivo quello che tu hai appena scritto," se avessimo la controparte a dire la propria" sai quante persone salterebbero?
> 
> Per controparte parlo ad esempio, dell 'uomo con cui stava AB.
> 
> Solo che diciamo sempre la stessa cosa, vogliono semplicemente deviare i discorsi, attaccare sfottere e divertirsi. Basta adeguarsi oscuro.


Io sono uno sportivo,mi piace il gioco pulito,spesso nei campetti di periferia,una periferia degradata e degradante,si adottano diversi comportamenti,con il tempo ho capito che bisogna adeguarsi all'interlocutore,adottare lo stesso sistema comunicativo.Quando l'avversario mi entrava a gamba tesa,io non restituivo  subito il colpo,perchè sapevo bene che l'arbitro mi puntava gli occhi addosso e l'avversario stesso, era pronto.......Aspettavo,tergiversavo,cambiavo zona del campo,poi all'improvviso facevo la mia entrata ancora più dura,e a quel punto l'interlocutore capiva che avevo capito.Hai ragione mi adeguerò...!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se non sai manco che pesce sei tu, che fai, presumi per gli altri? E' sinonimo d'intelligenza anzichenò, sai?


Bhe effettivamente un pesce c'è vuoi gradire?  

Figurati se io presumo, o presumo? e faccio diversamente da come fai tu? cioè, sei sempre convinto, tranne per come abbordare una donna e dirle scopiamo, anzichesi anzicheno auahahahahahahah Ou..


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono uno sportivo,mi piace il gioco pulito,spesso nei campetti di periferia,una periferia degradata e degradante,si adottano diversi comportamenti,con il tempo ho capito che bisogna adeguarsi all'interlocutore,adottare lo stesso sistema comunicativo.Quando l'avversario mi entrava a gamba tesa,io non restituivo  subito il colpo,perchè sapevo bene che l'arbitro mi puntava gli occhi addosso e l'avversario stesso, era pronto.......Aspettavo,tergiversavo,cambiavo zona del campo,poi all'improvviso facevo la mia entrata ancora più dura,e a quel punto l'interlocutore capiva che avevo capito.Hai ragione mi adeguerò...!



:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> questo però è vittimismo...
> quando si è esagerato con te, se ricordi bene , molti sono intervenuti a tuo favore .personalmente lo faccio poco per il motivo che ti ho detto molte volte: rispondi col carico e te la giochi da solo.
> ma in generale...certe cose andrebbero discusse solo dai *protagonisti...*le polemiche durerebbero meno e vi chiarireste di più senza apriretroppe sottocartelle.
> a mepiaci tu per alcune cose, e annablume per altre.stop


Minerva io vittima?:rotfl:rileggiti il post di tebe al quale non ho replicato,i miei insultarelli del passato sono cosette.Come vedi non mi gioco nulla e non insulto a buon ragione,spero solo adotterete lo stesso metro....!


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero tu non ti riferisca anche a me, d'altronde so benissimo che hai quelle capacità di potermelo scrivere, e spiegarmene eventualmente i motivi. Sarei contento di avere delle spiegazioni da parte tua, potrei eventualmente prenderne atto e valutare se cambiare oppure no, modi o atteggiamenti.


Vedi Claudio, tu stai reagendo come una persona sotto attacco, che tanto ha speso in termini di tempo, impegno ed energie per difendere la sua posizione e si sente aggredito ancora, anche da chi non se l'aspetta.
Non partire prevenuto, perchè, almeno da parte mia, non credo dovresti aspettarti malignità gratuite.
Se un ragazzo sanguigno, e questo è più spesso un difetto piuttosto che un pregio in un luogo virtuale come questo in cui i fraintendimenti, per il modo stesso in cui qui la gente si relaziona, sono assolutamente inevitabili.
Le simpatie e le antipatie ci sono, prima o poi emergono, e negarlo sarebbe stupido oltrechè ridicolo, ma le persone intelligenti sanno che anche gli antipatici hanno le loro piccole ragioni ed i simpatici i loro piccoli torti.

Per quanto mi riguarda, tutte le volte che vedo la ragione essere tutta da una parte sono quasi certo di starmi sbagliando.

Pensaci.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio alle maniglie ed eventualmente anche ai serbatoi delle vespette.


Tranquillo jb ogni cosa a suo tempo,certo è che se avessi scritto io quello che ha scritto quella apriti cielo.....!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto eccome oscù, anche se alcune dicono che non ho letto bene, ma ti ripeto quando non si vuole aprire la mente e si va dritti per preconcetti nonostante si legge bene e si capisce che HAI ragione, ma manco per la minchia ti diranno che hai ragione.
> 
> Gli basta talvolta sentirsi bene sfottendo chiunque e riunendosi in gruppetti, fatto questo aumentano la stima di se stessi pensando di deridere.


Ma io avrò scritto anche una cosa indelicata,anche brutta,magari per alcuni sbagliata,ma è quello che penso,ma CIBARSI DEL DOLORE ALTRUI è un infamità passata inosservata.Mi adeguerò a questo livello con la signora....,MA NON VOGLIO ROTTURE DI CAZZO chiedo solo questo.Non voglio che  la minerva di turno  interviene dandomi del violento,o altro,perchè poi mi girerebbero molto i coglioni!


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raby,nel tempo ho imparato che replicare con gli insulti,è cosa sbagliata e degradante,ma ti assicuro non rimarrò certo a guardare....!


Non ho il minimo dubbio sull'efficienza della tua strategia, ma tante volte, quando si gioca a carte, buttare subito l'asso di briscola per prendere uno scartino può lasciarti scoperte le ultime mani in cui girano i carichi più grossi...
Il presidente Kennedy, di sicuro buon giocatore di briscola, non a caso parlava di escalation...


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

secondo me vanno ridimensionate le cose
siamo su un forum, siamo per lo più degli sconosciuti che seminano post qua e là, ergo credo che tali parole abbiano poco o niente a che fare con la vita reale di ciascuno di noi
pertanto, ritengo le parole di Tebe assolutamente esagerate e fuori luogo, non rispondenti per nulla all'opinione che col tempo mi sono fatta io riguardo ad Oscuro 
lo scrivo perchè mi pare di aver capito che lo stesso Oscuro desideri sapere le nostre opinioni al riguardo, non certo in sua "difesa", poichè rimango dell'idea che ciascuno di noi sia in grado di agire in proprio, nel modo che ritiene più opportuno


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi Claudio, tu stai reagendo come una persona sotto attacco, che tanto ha speso in termini di tempo, impegno ed energie per difendere la sua posizione e si sente aggredito ancora, anche da chi non se l'aspetta.
> Non partire prevenuto, perchè, almeno da parte mia, non credo dovresti aspettarti malignità gratuite.
> Se un ragazzo sanguigno, e questo è più spesso un difetto piuttosto che un pregio in un luogo virtuale come questo in cui i fraintendimenti, per il modo stesso in cui qui la gente si relaziona, sono assolutamente inevitabili.
> Le simpatie e le antipatie ci sono, prima o poi emergono, e negarlo sarebbe stupido oltrechè ridicolo, ma le persone intelligenti sanno che anche gli antipatici hanno le loro piccole ragioni ed i simpatici i loro piccoli torti.
> ...


Si, grazie per la risposta, ne farò un buon uso. Almeno spero.:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io avrò scritto anche una cosa indelicata,anche brutta,magari per alcuni sbagliata,ma è quello che penso,ma *CIBARSI DEL DOLORE ALTRUI *è un infamità passata inosservata.Mi adeguerò a questo livello con la signora....,MA NON VOGLIO ROTTURE DI CAZZO chiedo solo questo.Non voglio che la minerva di turno interviene dandomi del violento,o altro,perchè poi mi girerebbero molto i coglioni!


E dai su che sei tu che hai cominciato a parlare d'avvoltoi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva io vittima?:rotfl:rileggiti il post di tebe al quale non ho replicato,i miei insultarelli del passato sono cosette.Come vedi non mi gioco nulla e non insulto a buon ragione,spero solo adotterete lo stesso metro....!


fai come credi ma  con me parla al singolare.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> secondo me vanno ridimensionate le cose
> siamo su un forum, siamo per lo più degli sconosciuti che seminano post qua e là, ergo credo che tali parole abbiano poco o niente a che fare con la vita reale di ciascuno di noi
> pertanto, ritengo le parole di Tebe assolutamente esagerate e fuori luogo, non rispondenti per nulla all'opinione che col tempo mi sono fatta io riguardo ad Oscuro
> lo scrivo perchè mi pare di aver capito che lo stesso Oscuro desideri sapere le nostre opinioni al riguardo, non certo in sua "difesa", poichè rimango dell'idea che ciascuno di noi sia in grado di agire in proprio, nel modo che ritiene più opportuno


Ti ringrazio ma non è questo che ho chiesto!Io chiedo Uniformità di giudizio,io posso aver scritto una cosa poco condivisibile e magari neanche chiara, quello che ha scritto tebe va troppo oltre,non ho replicato con insulti,ho scelto il profilo basso,ma non c'è proprio nulla da ridimensionare free ,anzi...!A tebe è stato consentito  troppo,decisamente troppo,qui non si parla di insulti al nick,coglione,stronzo,demente qui si mette in discussione lo speculare ed il cibarsi della sofferenza altrui,e ieri nessuno si è degnato di rappresentare questo, francamante il farlo oggi mi sembra tardivo e gratuito!Se oscuro si fosse permesso di scrivere una bestialità tale sarebbe andata diversamente!Qui dentro ho subito minacce,illazioni,mi si è dato anche del mangiapane a tradimento,anche riferimenti a figli persi al terzo mese,non ho mai fatto un discorso simile,mai!Adesso io mi adeguerò,giusto o sbagliato che possa essere,e non mi si venga a dire che sono stato io ad iniziare...!


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2013)

ma che bella giornata.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dai su che sei tu che hai cominciato a parlare d'avvoltoi.


Jb non fare lo stronzo con me.....!Mi riferivo a tebe e luna che si sono precipitate con le loro offese a vario titolo....!Quando sentono l'odore del casino non gli sembra vero,adesso però mi ci trovano per davvero...!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> fai come credi ma con me parla al singolare.


Certo,ti è sfuggito quello che mi ha scritto tebe e non ti sono sfuggiti i suoi quote idioti con annablume di presa per il culo a ultimo,strano,ma succede...!


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2013)

mi avete stufato, capisco le vostre ragioni, ma continuare su questa linea è infruttuoso.

preferisco guardare la tv. 

a dopo semmai.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ma non è questo che ho chiesto*!Io chiedo Uniformità di giudizio*,io posso aver scritto una cosa poco condivisibile e magari neanche chiara, quello che ha scritto tebe va troppo oltre,non ho replicato con insulti,ho scelto il profilo basso,ma non c'è proprio nulla da ridimensionare free ,anzi...!A tebe è stato consentito  troppo,decisamente troppo,qui non si parla di insulti al nick,coglione,stronzo,demente qui si mette in discussione lo speculare ed il cibarsi della sofferenza altrui,e ieri nessuno si è degnato di rappresentare questo, francamante il farlo oggi mi sembra tardivo e gratuito!Se oscuro si fosse permesso di scrivere una bestialità tale sarebbe andata diversamente!Qui dentro ho subito minacce,illazioni,mi si è dato anche del mangiapane a tradimento,anche riferimenti a figli persi al terzo mese,non ho mai fatto un discorso simile,mai!Adesso io mi adeguerò,giusto o sbagliato che possa essere,e non mi si venga a dire che sono stato io ad iniziare...!



ecco, riallacciandomi al fatto di ridimensionare, mi pare che esprimere giudizi basandosi sulle parole scritte dagli utenti sia, appunto, esagerato
che giudizi? posso avere delle opinioni, sintonie, simpatie, etc., ma non mi pare il caso di giudicare un nick
forse non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> mi avete stufato, capisco le vostre ragioni, ma continuare su questa linea è infruttuoso.
> 
> preferisco guardare la tv.
> 
> a dopo semmai.


Io non sto insultando io sto solo chiarendo il mio nuovo punto di partenza,perchè non voglio essere rotti il cazzo in futuro,ieri quasi tutti hanno glissato....devono fare lo stesso domani....!Io mi adeguerò.Adesso non rompo il cazzo oltre!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb non fare lo stronzo con me.....!Mi riferivo a tebe e luna che si sono precipitate con le loro offese a vario titolo....!Quando sentono l'odore del casino non gli sembra vero,adesso però mi ci trovano per davvero...!


Guarda, non mi ricordo Luna, ma Tebe prima che le dessi dell'avvoltoio t'ha scritto che sei uno stronzo e che quello era un colpo basso. Solo quello. Un post. E più o meno te lo sta dicenso un sacco di gente. Il punto è che tu vedi il nick Tebe e vai totalmente fuori.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu* Tebe* e Brunetta, *nel vostro modo di sfottere sienne siete patetici ed infantili.*
> 
> Cioè, non sfottere ma cercare. Perchè tutti hanno letto la vostra infantilità. Probabilmente è perchè vi brucia il culo, non trovo altre soluzioni, a parte una cattiveria gratuita.



eh?
Chi ha sfottuto chi?
Ho solo scritto, non ironicamente, che magari *LEI COME ME HA AVUTO UN PROBLEMA CON LA VOCE O CON LA RESPIRAZIONE DA PICCOLA, PER CUI SCRIVE COSI'.
JB MI HA FATTO UN APPUNTO SUI MIEI PUNTINI IN SCRITTURA E HO RISPOSTO CHE è UN EREDITà DI QUANDO NON RIUSCIVO A PARLARE.*

Mi dici dove ho  preso per il culo sienne?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, non mi ricordo Luna, ma Tebe prima che le dessi dell'avvoltoio t'ha scritto che sei uno stronzo e che quello era un colpo basso. Solo quello. Un post. E più o meno te lo sta dicenso un sacco di gente. Il punto è che tu vedi il nick Tebe e vai totalmente fuori.


Un fatto è scrivermi che può sembrare un colpo basso una fatto è scrivere quello che ha scritto tebe!Poi jb se non capisci la differenza il problema è tuo,ho l'impressione che cominci a marciarci pure tu....!Un sacco di gente?conta bene perchè i più hanno capito....e hanno capito anche la gravità di certe affermazioni,e sinceramente jb se dobbiamo giocare giochiamo,ma se il gioco diventa sporco certo non mi tiro indietro,per non fare finta di non vedere....ok?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un fatto è scrivermi che può sembrare un colpo basso una fatto è scrivere quello che ha scritto tebe!Poi jb se non capisci la differenza il problema è tuo,ho l'impressione che cominci a marciarci pure tu....!Un sacco di gente?conta bene perchè i più hanno capito....e hanno capito anche la gravità di certe affermazioni,e sinceramente jb se dobbiamo giocare giochiamo,ma se il gioco diventa sporco certo non mi tiro indietro,per non fare finta di non vedere....ok?


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah! Ma veramente? Ci marcio de che? Ma chi l'ha capito? Ultimo? Cioè, ULTIMO? Guarda, se te ne esci male a volte, ed ammetti pure tu che hai scritto una cattiveria ad Anna, basta metterci il punto.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?
> Chi ha sfottuto chi?
> Ho solo scritto, non ironicamente, che magari *LEI COME ME HA AVUTO UN PROBLEMA CON LA VOCE O CON LA RESPIRAZIONE DA PICCOLA, PER CUI SCRIVE COSI'.
> JB MI HA FATTO UN APPUNTO SUI MIEI PUNTINI IN SCRITTURA E HO RISPOSTO CHE è UN EREDITà DI QUANDO NON RIUSCIVO A PARLARE.*
> ...


Quindi una persona adulta per problemi che ha avuto da piccola potrebbe adesso  scrivere come fa sienne? è questo il messaggio non ironico che volevi dare?
Se si, a quale scopo? 
Se no, mi spieghi ? 

Comunque Tebe, il fatto che stiamo in un forum, da la possibilità di replica e dare mille interpretazioni un po a tutto, facciamo finta di nulla ed andiamo avanti.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari da piccola aveva problemi di "respirazione".
> Un pò come la storia dei puntini miei e della balbuzie.
> 
> Non sto facendo ironia.





Tebe ha detto:


> ok. mi dedico a qualche riesumazione su youtube





Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi una persona adulta per problemi che ha avuto da piccola potrebbe adesso  scrivere come fa sienne? è questo il messaggio non ironico che volevi dare?
> Se si, a quale scopo?
> Se no, mi spieghi ?
> 
> Comunque Tebe, il fatto che stiamo in un forum, da la possibilità di replica e dare mille interpretazioni un po a tutto, facciamo finta di nulla ed andiamo avanti.



Ho fatto l'esempio per dire che c'è una ragione sempre per scrivere in un certo modo, soprattutto quando si scrive in maniera particolare come me e lei.
Volevo solo suggerire questo a Joey.
Infatti Sienne ha ammesso nel post dopo che c'è una ragione.
Era una difesa a Sienne e al suo modo particolare di scrivere.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio per dire che c'è una ragione sempre per scrivere in un certo modo, soprattutto quando si scrive in maniera particolare come me e lei.
> Volevo solo suggerire questo a Joey.
> Infatti Sienne ha ammesso nel post dopo che c'è una ragione.
> Era una difesa a Sienne e al suo modo particolare di scrivere.



Perfetto, tutto chiarito.:up:


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto, tutto chiarito.:up:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, riallacciandomi al fatto di ridimensionare, mi pare che esprimere giudizi basandosi sulle parole scritte dagli utenti sia, appunto, esagerato
> che giudizi? posso avere delle opinioni, sintonie, simpatie, etc., ma non mi pare il caso di giudicare un nick
> forse non riesco a spiegarmi



Brava Pantera!!!!E'quello che sostengo..come si fa'a prendersela tra persone virtuali???Personalmente mi frega zero delle eventuali offese,a Lothar...certo se le facesse il Conte o Farfy,che ho conosciuto realmente sarebbe diverso.

Utenti aprite gli occhi...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah! Ma veramente? Ci marcio de che? Ma chi l'ha capito? Ultimo? Cioè, ULTIMO? Guarda, se te ne esci male a volte, ed ammetti pure tu che hai scritto una cattiveria ad Anna, basta metterci il punto.


Jb io penso che annab sia talmente piena di se,da non osservare attentamente quello che gli accade intorno.Le persone presuntuose spesso sono prese da loro stesse e non recepiscono certi segnali.....Quando ti credi qualcuno e non sei nessuno, e purtroppo capiti con la persona senza scrupoli il risultato può essere quello che gli è successo.....Quindi avrei covato mesi interi per dirla ieri?Per voi è una cattiveria,per me è una cosa indelicata ma spesso è quello che accade alle persone presuntuose e saccenti.Poi se per te quello che penso è una cosa cattivissima,pensalo,io credo che quello che ha scritto tebe sia molto peggio ma ho idea che fai fatica a capire il concetto.Penserò una cosa cattivissima che purtroppo non mi sembra così cattiva....!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio per dire che c'è una ragione sempre per scrivere in un certo modo, soprattutto quando si scrive in maniera particolare come me e lei.
> Volevo solo suggerire questo a Joey.
> Infatti Sienne ha ammesso nel post dopo che c'è una ragione.
> Era una difesa a Sienne e al suo modo particolare di scrivere.



Si vabbè, ma qua veramente si sta rispondendo alla stupido con altro stupido. Cosa stavi difendedo cosa? Sienne? Da chi? Da me? Perchè, ti risulta la stessi insultando o perculando? Eh? O bisogna dar retta al Ultimo secondo cui QUALUNQUE (QUALUNQUE) COSA IO SCRIVA OFFENDO CHIUNQUE A PRESCINDERE? Eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb io penso che annab sia talmente piena di se,da non osservare attentamente quello che gli accade intorno.Le persone presuntuose spesso sono prese da loro stesse e non recepiscono certi segnali.....Quando ti credi qualcuno e non sei nessuno, e purtroppo capiti con la persona senza scrupoli il risultato può essere quello che gli è successo.....Quindi avrei covato mesi interi per dirla ieri?*Per voi è una cattiveria*,per me è una cosa indelicata ma spesso è quello che accade alle persone presuntuose e saccenti.Poi se per te quello che penso è una cosa cattivissima,pensalo,io credo che quello che ha scritto tebe sia molto peggio ma ho idea che fai fatica a capire il concetto.Penserò una cosa cattivissima che purtroppo non mi sembra così cattiva....!


Ma guarda che è una cattiveria l'hai scritto tu, giovene.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Pantera!!!!E'quello che sostengo..come si fa'a prendersela tra persone virtuali???Personalmente mi frega zero delle eventuali offese,a Lothar...certo se le facesse il Conte o Farfy,che ho conosciuto realmente sarebbe diverso.
> 
> Utenti aprite gli occhi...


Insomma....!


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, ma qua veramente si sta rispondedo alla stupido con altro stupido. Cosa stavi difendedo cosa? Sienne? Da chi? Da me? Perchè, ti rusulta la stessi insultando o perculando? Eh? O bisogna dar retta al Ultimo secondo cui QUALUNQUE (QUALUNQU) COSA IO SCRIVA OFFENDO CHIUNQUE A PRESCINDERE? Eh?


Ommadonna.
Difendendo in senso lato, sienne non mi sembra abbia bisogno di difese da chichessia.
Suggerivo semplicemente un altra chiave di lettura.

E assolutamente non mi risulta tu la volessi offendere e non credo minimamente che tu offenda a prescindere.
Anzi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è una cattiveria l'hai scritto tu, giovene.


Ok,ho usato un termine sbagliato,indelicata.Quello che ha scritto tebe cosa ti sembra?giusto per capire il tuo metro....!


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Pantera!!!!E'quello che sostengo..come si fa'a prendersela tra persone virtuali???Personalmente* mi frega zero delle eventuali offese,a Lothar*...certo se le facesse il Conte o Farfy,che ho conosciuto realmente sarebbe diverso.
> 
> Utenti aprite gli occhi...


idem, pure a me frega zero delle eventuali offese a Lothar:rotfl:

scherzo:smile:, diciamo che per prendere in considerazione un'offesa hanno da suonarmi il campanello di casa, minimo


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

non gliela puoi fare mai a dire una cosetta brutta a joey:rotfl: 





Tebe ha detto:


> Ommadonna.
> Difendendo in senso lato, sienne non mi sembra abbia bisogno di difese da chichessia.
> Suggerivo semplicemente un altra chiave di lettura.
> 
> ...


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

miii ... ho solo 5 minuti di pausa ... 
e che leggo? 

ma, io non so ... 
forse oltre allo scrivere, ho anche una logica particolare,

perché ... 

se come prima reazione ad un mio post esce la figura
della mentecatta ... poi una spiegazione, che fa sottintendere 
qualcosa (ma quella cosa la lascio perdere, non essendo chiara)
e alla mio prossimo post, segue nuovamente "mentecatta" alla potenza ...

atri ironizzano sul mio modo di scrivere ...

io dovrei sinceramente credere, che cambi rotta?
e che è all'improvviso inteso come buona fede?

be sai che ti dico, non ho bisogno di nessuno per prendermi in giro,
ne sono capace da sola!!!

perché per me la cosa è semplice:
se non si vuole fottere ... non lo si fa sin dall'inizio ... 
ho pisciato fuori dal vaso? ... bene, lo si può dire ... 
senza offendermi ...

e con questo ho chiuso ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> idem, pure a me frega zero delle eventuali offese a Lothar:rotfl:
> 
> scherzo:smile:, diciamo che per prendere in considerazione un'offesa hanno da suonarmi il campanello di casa, minimo



drinnnnn drinnnnnn...... scema!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela puoi fare mai a dire una cosetta brutta a joey:rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ho usato un termine sbagliato,indelicata.Quello che ha scritto tebe cosa ti sembra?giusto per capire il tuo metro....!


Ma quale metro? Se tu scrivi di tuo pugno, attenzione di tuo pugno eh, che hai vergato una cattiveria, e considerando tutto il pregresso tra te e Tebe, come dovrei considerarla scusa? Un'altra cattiveria? Va bene. E allora? State lì entrambi. E comunque rimangiarti le parole compare mio con me non funziona, e non è manco tanto bello. Per te.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> miii ... ho solo 5 minuti di pausa ...
> e che leggo?
> ...



Dico, senza polemica ne con Tebe ne con Joey, ma a  quanto pare giusto giusto l'interlocutore principale aveva letto nella mia stessa modalità. Vuoi vedere che forse la prossima volta si deve cambiare modo di scrivere, e che Tebe e Joey potrebbero eventualmente scrivere meglio, non parlo di grammatica sia beninteso. 

Comunque Tebe e Joey hanno scritto che non volevano offendere, basta crederci ed il tutto si risolve.

Ciao sienne ,un grosso bacione.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> drinnnnn drinnnnnn...... scema!!:rotfl:


ARF GNAM GNAM!

ops! ha aperto la mia belva feroce!

mi spiace tanto!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela puoi fare mai a dire una cosetta brutta a joey:rotfl:


Ma perchè tu si, mio piccolo fior di loto?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ARF GNAM GNAM!
> 
> ops! ha aperto la mia belva feroce!
> 
> mi spiace tanto!


Staminchia! e chi ti suona più!


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Staminchia! e chi ti suona più!



nessuno...
è pure bastarda la mia belva
quasi quanto me


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> nessuno...
> è pure bastarda la mia belva
> quasi quanto me


Naah della belva ci posso credere, di te no. Mi scrivi Ultimaccio... mi piace un sacco.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

cvd.
ci casco sempre come una polla.
Devo smetterla di intestardirmi a vedere un cervello mezzo pieno come i bicchieri.

vado a prendere la tachipirina che è meglio.
libidine


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale metro? Se tu scrivi di tuo pugno, attenzione di tuo pugno eh, che hai vergato una cattiveria, e considerando tutto il pregresso tra te e Tebe, come dovrei considerarla scusa? Un'altra cattiveria? Va bene. E allora? State lì entrambi. E comunque rimangiarti le parole compare mio con me non funziona, e non è manco tanto bello. Per te.


Senti un ma chi cazzo ti credi di essere anche tu?Ma rimangiarmi cosa?Ho scritto il mio pensiero è punto!Credo di aver dato anche troppe giustificazioni,penso quello che ho scritto nulla di più nulla di meno!Poi, se tuo vuoi vedere quello che ti conviene fai pure,ma detto fra noi non neanche tanto bello che vedi solo quello che vuoi vedere.Intendila come cazzo ti pare,spero solo che non sarai fra quelli che si scandalizzerà quando restituirò il favore....!Se vuoi continuare a provocare a cazzo serviti pure...penserò una cosa cattiva di annab?si penso molto male di lei,e non mi rimangio nulla,hai bisogno di altro?


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu si, mio piccolo fior di loto?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu si, mio piccolo fior di loto?


Datti una svegliata che la" signora" ha bisogno di consensi.....!


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Naah della belva ci posso credere, di te no. Mi scrivi Ultimaccio... mi piace un sacco.



davvero?




allora non te lo scrivo più!:rotfl:

(ciao Ultimuccio!:rotfl


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè
> 
> noti mai,
> 
> ...


Ma le cose per te devono essere standard ?
cosi per curiosità ....
non capisco sta cosa di notare che il resto del mondo 
fa diverso....bhó...Vabbè non importa...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti un ma chi cazzo ti credi di essere anche tu?Ma rimangiarmi cosa?Ho scritto il mio pensiero è punto!Credo di aver dato anche troppe giustificazioni,penso quello che ho scritto nulla di più nulla di meno!Poi, se tuo vuoi vedere quello che ti conviene fai pure,ma detto fra noi non neanche tanto bello che vedi solo quello che vuoi vedere.Intendila come cazzo ti pare,spero solo che non sarai fra quelli che si scandalizzerà quando restituirò il favore....!Se vuoi continuare a provocare a cazzo serviti pure...penserò una cosa cattiva di annab?si penso molto male di lei,e non mi rimangio nulla,hai bisogno di altro?


Provocare? Ma che, sei stupido? Che mi conviene? Mi conviene cazzi, sai quanto mi frega. Se a domanda diretta rispondi che hai scritto una cattiveria, come hai fatto, c'è poco da intendere. Puoi rimangiare, giustificare, vederla in un'altra ottica, ma tant'è. E se ti lamenti che abbiano scritto una cattiveria A TE, bè, dovresti ridimensionarti. E vattene pure affanculo, per buona misura. Firmato: stocazzo. Oh! Oh! Oh!


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Datti una svegliata che la" signora" ha bisogno di consensi.....!


stai parlando di me?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Provocare? Ma che, sei stupido? Che mi conviene? Mi conviene cazzi, sai quanto mi frega. Se a domanda diretta rispondi che hai scritto una cattiveria, come hai fatto, c'è poco da intendere. Puoi rimangiare, giustificare, vederla in un'altra ottica, ma tant'è. E se ti lamente che abbiano scritto una cattiveria A TE, bè, dovresti ridimensionarti. E vattene pure affanculo, per buona misura. Firmato: stocazzo. Oh! Oh! Oh!


Caro il mio coglione mi sembra che ti frega,son due giorni che rompi io cazzo se non capisci che cazzo vuoi?A me sembra sia arrivato anche il momento che sia tu ad abbassare la cresta,e detto fra noi io son meno signore di ultimo,son poco incline a vederti maramaldeggiare e rompere il cazzo!Quindi fai come cazzo ti pare interpreta quello che vuoi,pensa che sia un colpo basso,e non sarà neanche l'ultimo...!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> stai parlando di me?


No!Mi esembra evidente di chi stia parlando.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi avete stufato, capisco le vostre ragioni, ma continuare su questa linea è infruttuoso.
> 
> preferisco guardare la tv.
> 
> a dopo semmai.


ferie oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Datti una svegliata che la" signora" ha bisogno di consensi.....!


Ahahhahahahahahahahahhahah! Ma ce la fai ad uscirne da sta cosa di Tebe? O dobbiamo tornare indietro a Troy, addirittura? Pensi che me la sia scopata? Che ci abbia per lo meno provato? Uh?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro il mio coglione mi sembra che ti frega,son due giorni che rompi io cazzo se non capisci che cazzo vuoi?A me sembra sia arrivato anche il momento che sia tu ad abbassare la cresta,e detto fra noi io son meno signore di ultimo,son poco incline a vederti maramaldeggiare e rompere il cazzo!Quindi fai come cazzo ti pare interpreta quello che vuoi,pensa che sia un colpo basso,e non sarà neanche l'ultimo...!


Ma porca puttana, sei stupido davvero? Io rompo il cazzo, e ti rompo anche il culo, perchè non ce la fai ad essere obiettivo e quello che ti scrivo, tipo stamattina, ti da fastidio proprio perchè ho ragione. Sai che cazzo me ne frega sennò. Ma poi quale meno signore di Ultimo, SCEMO. Hai citato proprio l'esempio conclamato della tua scarsa propensione ad essere un minimo super partes.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cvd.
> ci casco sempre come una polla.
> Devo smetterla di intestardirmi a vedere un cervello mezzo pieno come i bicchieri.
> 
> ...



Se ti riferisci al commento di sienne ed a quello mio, vorrei risponderti, se non ti riferisci a sienne ed al mio commento, quello che scriverò sperò serva lo stesso.

Noi due prima avevamo chiarito giusto? tu mi hai spiegato una cosa io l'ho presa per buono, cioè che quello scritto ieri non era un voler prendere in giro sienne. 

Ora è arrivata sienne, dice la sua ed io scrivo la mia. Fino a qua ci siamo Tebe?

Ecco, se sienne dice di aver capito che volevate sfotterla ed io avevo capito la stessa cosa, adesso a te Tebe cosa ti costa pensare che nel modo in cui hai scritto, a me ed a sienne sembrava una presa in giro?
Che poi personalmente alla fine ho scritto anche " basta credere che Tebe non voleva prendere in giro."

Hai la possibilità di scriverglielo, scrivilo no? 

Anche tu Gioacchino puoi scriverlo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Penso*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahahahahahhahah! Ma ce la fai ad uscirne da sta cosa di Tebe? O dobbiamo tornare indietro a Troy, addirittura? Pensi che me la sia scopata? Che ci abbia per lo meno provato? Uh?


Penso che se fossi più sveglio capiresti che è il contrario,d'altronde la cattiveria l'avrei scritta a annab o a tebe?Non sei così sveglio come ti sforzi di sembrare....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahahahahahhahah! Ma ce la fai ad uscirne da sta cosa di Tebe? O dobbiamo tornare indietro a Troy, addirittura? Pensi che me la sia scopata? Che ci abbia per lo meno provato? Uh?


:risata::strepitoso:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, sei stupido davvero? Io rompo il cazzo, e ti rompo anche il culo, perchè non ce la fai ad essere obiettivo e quello che ti scrivo, tipo stamattina, ti da fastidio proprio perchè ho ragione. Sai che cazzo me ne frega sennò. Ma poi quale meno signore di Ultimo, SCEMO. Hai citato proprio l'esempio conclamato della tua scarsa propensione ad essere un minimo super partes.


Ma parli proprio tu?Cosa romperesti tu?dietro un pc sono tutti fenomeni,e tu non sei da meno...!Sono mesi che insinui su ultimo ,su simy,tu puoi ed io no?A me non infastidisce un cazzo,infastidisce che sei talemente di legno da non capire che certe spiegazioni non dovresti chiederle a me demente!ti stai facendo mettere in mezzzo come un pollo e parli di ultimo....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ferie oggi?




Ma illo sta sempre in ferie.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

*Gioacchino*

Sei l'unico con il quale non vorrò mai avere un dialogo. Quindi esprimo la mia. Volevi farmi litigare con oscuro eh! auahahaahahahah invece la stai pigliando nel culo tu.  We lo ha bello grosso attento che non è un termometro. :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, sei stupido davvero? Io rompo il cazzo, e ti rompo anche il culo, perchè non ce la fai ad essere obiettivo e quello che ti scrivo, tipo stamattina, ti da fastidio proprio perchè ho ragione. Sai che cazzo me ne frega sennò. Ma poi quale meno signore di Ultimo, SCEMO. Hai citato proprio l'esempio conclamato della tua scarsa propensione ad essere un minimo super partes.


Parli parli e non sai un cazzo.E ti è sfuggito pure che con la signora ci riparlavo imbecille!ma sulla base di cosa ti metti a disquisire?Sono mesi che scassi il cazzo ad ultimo,e parli di obbiettività?e tu saresti obbiettivo?e allora fammi una fotografia a sto cazzo coglione!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei l'unico con il quale non vorrò mai avere un dialogo. Quindi esprimo la mia. Volevi farmi litigare con oscuro eh! auahahaahahahah invece la stai pigliando nel culo tu.  We lo ha bello grosso attento che non è un termometro. :carneval:


Si è arrivato un altro che minaccia,stavamo scarsi...mi rompe il culo....adesso vediamo cosa rompe sto cuor di leone.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parli parli e non sai un cazzo.E ti è sfuggito pure *che con la signora ci riparlavo i*mbecille!ma sulla base di cosa ti metti a disquisire?Sono mesi che scassi il cazzo ad ultimo,e parli di obbiettività?e tu saresti obbiettivo?e allora fammi una fotografia a sto cazzo coglione!



*assolutamente no.*
Forse tu, *non io.*
Mi hai *offesa e insultata troppi mesi gratuitamente e in maniera troppo pesante.*
Ho solo quotato quanto dicevi qualcosa di condivisibile, come faccio con tutti.
*Non ho mai fatto pace con te*, per quanto sopra.
*E mai detto il contrario.*
Sono fantasie tue


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> Forse tu, non io.
> Mi hai offesa e insultata troppi mesi gratuitamente e in maniera troppo pesante.
> Ho solo quotato quanto dicevi qualcosa di condivisibile, come faccio con tutti.
> ...


Credimi ti conviene mettermi in ignore.Povera vittima che sei...!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è arrivato un altro che minaccia,stavamo scarsi...mi rompe il culo....adesso vediamo cosa rompe sto cuor di leone.



Lascialo stare è un povero demente che ha voluto solo provocarti.

Ho notato che nelle domande che gli facevi si sta muto, e nel mentre nerettava a convenienza quello che gli pareva per provocarti, lo hai notato anche tu, ed è questo l'importante.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascialo stare è un povero demente che ha voluto solo provocarti.
> 
> Ho notato che nelle domande che gli facevi si sta muto, e nel mentre nerettava a convenienza quello che gli pareva per provocarti, lo hai notato anche tu, ed è questo l'importante.


Adesso svoglio vedere cosa rompe e a chi,sai ho una certa predisposizione a certi fenomeni che minacciano di rompere tutto e tutti...tutti duri e puri....!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma parli proprio tu?Cosa romperesti tu?dietro un pc sono tutti fenomeni,e tu non sei da meno...!Sono mesi che insinui su ultimo ,su simy,tu puoi ed io no?A me non infastidisce un cazzo,infastidisce che sei talemente di legno da non capire che certe spiegazioni non dovresti chiederle a me demente!ti stai facendo mettere in mezzzo come un pollo e parli di ultimo....:rotfl:



Ahahahahahhahahahahahah! Che insinuo? AAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!! Simy per te si farebbe buttare su una graticola. Ultimo, invece, è scemo. Tu, al contrario, sei convinto che ti abbiano teso chissà quale TRAPPOLONE, perchè Tebe ti odia ed io fare il suo gioco. Tu, compà, stai fuori con l'accuso. E poi io mica minaccio. Se ti sto rompendo il culo lo sto facendo dialetticamente, e solo dialetticamente. Che i ganci per menasse per quanto mi riguarda sono demodè dal almeno qualche decennio. Per fatti di forum, poi, manco te lo dico.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> *assolutamente no.*
> Forse tu, *non io.*
> Mi hai *offesa e insultata troppi mesi gratuitamente e in maniera troppo pesante.*
> Ho solo quotato quanto dicevi qualcosa di condivisibile, come faccio con tutti.
> ...


Tebe ieri mi hai serenamente dato la conferma di tutti i miei pensieri sulla tua persona,e stavolta per fortuna hanno letto un pò tutti!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parli parli e non sai un cazzo.E ti è sfuggito pure che con la signora ci riparlavo imbecille!ma sulla base di cosa ti metti a disquisire?Sono mesi che scassi il cazzo ad ultimo,e parli di obbiettività?e tu saresti obbiettivo?e allora fammi una fotografia a sto cazzo coglione!


Ma veramente è più Ultimo che scazza il cazzo a me. Stupidamente, che te lo dico a fare. E poi SEI TU CHE HAI SCRITTO DI NON ESSERE OBIETTIVO NEI RIGUARDI DI ULTIMO. Quindi qualsiasi cosa tu scriva su Ultimo, su quello che fa e che scrive sul forum, è chiaramente viziata alla fonte. E non lo dico io, LO DICI TU.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è arrivato un altro che minaccia,stavamo scarsi...mi rompe il culo....adesso vediamo cosa rompe sto cuor di leone.


Ma sei davvero tanto handicappato o fai finta?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Ao*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahah! Che insinuo? AAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!! Simy per te si farebbe buttare su una graticola. Ultimo, invece, è scemo. Tu, al contrario, sei convinto che ti abbiano teso chissà quale TRAPPOLONE, perchè Tebe ti odia ed io fare il suo gioco. Tu, compà, stai fuori con l'accuso. E poi io mica minaccio. Se ti sto rompendo il culo lo sto facendo dialetticamente, e solo dialetticamente. Che i ganci per menasse per quanto mi riguarda sono demodè dal almeno qualche decennio. Per fatti di forum, poi, manco te lo dico.


E tu chi saresti scusa?tu sei quello che si crede furbo e tanto furbo proprio non è,sono mesi che ci scamazzi la uallera con ultimo per motivi risibili, e parli di me e tebe?Minacci di rompere il culo e poi aggiungi forumisticamente?lo hai scritto tu a fenomeno adesso non mi fare il cagasotto anche tu e dai!Diciamo che ti piace cercarti i guai ma non rompere il cazzo se poi guai cercano te.Le minacce bello mio falle a qualcun'altro a tuo fratello,a tuo padre,non mi piace chi minaccia,per nulla....!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahah! Che insinuo? AAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!! Simy per te si farebbe buttare su una graticola. Ultimo, invece, è scemo. Tu, al contrario, sei convinto che ti abbiano teso chissà quale TRAPPOLONE, perchè Tebe ti odia ed io fare il suo gioco. Tu, compà, stai fuori con l'accuso. E poi io mica minaccio. Se ti sto rompendo il culo lo sto facendo dialetticamente, e solo dialetticamente. Che i ganci per menasse per quanto mi riguarda sono demodè dal almeno qualche decennio. Per fatti di forum, poi, manco te lo dico.



Dico, lasciando stare Ultimo che è scemo, ti da fastidio se eventualmente Simy per motivi di conoscenza reale a tutti i costi difendesse oscuro? ma ti brucia il culo fammi capire, scrivi sempre di Simy, vorresti far litigare simy ed oscuro visto che con me ed oscuro non ci sei riuscito? 
Se hai un'altro scopo scrivilo, ed eventualmente scrivilo una volta per tutte e non costantemente, cambia disco Gioacchino.

Ah per la cronaca, a parere mio oscuro, dialetticamente sta massacrando te, opinione sicula fu eh! Ou. 

Ma consiglierei ad oscuro di lasciarti perdere, d'altronde anche lui ti ha scritto che sei di legno e non capisci.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu chi saresti scusa?tu sei quello che si crede furbo e tanto furbo proprio non è,sono mesi che ci scamazzi la uallera con ultimo per motivi risibili, e parli di me e tebe?Minacci di rompere il culo e poi aggiungi forumisticamente?lo hai scritto tu a fenomeno adesso non mi fare il cagasotto anche tu e dai!Diciamo che ti piace cercarti i guai ma non rompere il cazzo se poi guai cercano te.Le minacce bello mio falle a qualcun'altro a tuo fratello,a tuo padre,non mi piace chi minaccia,per nulla....!


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH! Minaccio si. Eh.

P.S: ....!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei davvero tanto handicappato o fai finta?


La figure del coglione..... i disabili lasciali perdere...la staresti facendo tu,il culo rompilo a qualche tuo familiare,jb stai a catena,che ame non fai proprio paura...facciamoci a capire,sia qui che fuori.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Dico, lasciando stare Ultimo che è scemo, ti da fastidio se eventualmente Simy per motivi di conoscenza reale a tutti i costi difendesse oscuro? ma ti brucia il culo fammi capire, scrivi sempre di Simy, vorresti far litigare simy ed oscuro visto che con me ed oscuro non ci sei riuscito?
> *Se hai un'altro scopo scrivilo, ed eventualmente scrivilo una volta per tutte e non costantemente, cambia disco Gioacchino.
> 
> Ah per la cronaca, a parere mio oscuro, dialetticamente sta massacrando te, opinione sicula fu eh! Ou.
> ...


Ecco Jimmy il Fenomeno.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La figure del coglione..... i disabili lasciali perdere...la staresti facendo tu,il culo rompilo a qualche tuo familiare,jb stai a catena,che ame non fai proprio paura...facciamoci a capire,sia qui che fuori.


AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco Jimmy il Fenomeno.


Credi di aver fatto una figura migliore oggi?E cazzo poi esageri no?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma veramente è più Ultimo che scazza il cazzo a me. Stupidamente, che te lo dico a fare. E poi SEI TU CHE HAI SCRITTO DI NON ESSERE OBIETTIVO NEI RIGUARDI DI ULTIMO. Quindi qualsiasi cosa tu scriva su Ultimo, su quello che fa e che scrive sul forum, è chiaramente viziata alla fonte. E non lo dico io, LO DICI TU.


Dico se non ti fosse chiara una cosa te la chiarisco io, oscuro non mi conosce personalmente, quindi il suo "viziato" è dato da quello che legge di me. Nel frattempo sta capendo anche di te. 

Mi piace scazzarti, solo che sei talmente stupido che pensi che il culo si trovi d'avanti, ma quella è la tua faccia. ciao ciao.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
> AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
> AUHAHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAH
> AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHUAHAUH
> ...


Jb,anche io mi sono messo a ridere,peccato che è proprio quello che hai scritto tu però...e non ci fai una grande figura.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' abbastanza ridicolo da risultare divertente, ma non è abbastanza divertente da non risultare un po' ridicolo.
> Ed a me piacciono sia le cose ridicole che quelle divertenti!
> Sei decisamente il faraone del sollazzo.
> E poi e' bello scrivere epistole a piu' livelli,un po' come certe piramidi a gradoni sparse in giro per il globo,nei posti piu' impensabili...
> ...


Epoca miseranda traboccante di spugne craniche imbevute di onde d'etere....tutti a credere che si possa passare da una linea tipo John Candy a Sammy Davis Jr mangiando una carotina e 99 supplì,invece dei soliti 100 supplì.
Mai che a qualcuno/a venga in mente di muovere le terga e bruciare le calorie,invece d'incamerarne il 2% in meno.
Ma si sa che le menti deboli crederanno fortemente le piu' assurde baggianate.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco Jimmy il Fenomeno.



Nonostante la grammatica vedo che leggi eh! e neretti anche.  auahahahaahhaha quanto sei Gioacchino! madonna quanto! :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credi di aver fatto una figura migliore oggi?E cazzo poi esageri no?


No guarda, per l'amore di Gesù. Quell'altro è peggio di Jimmy Il Fenomeno. Addirittura voler far litigare te e Simona, pensa che cazzo è riuscito a tirare fuori spremendosi malamente quei due neuroni con la lupara che ha nella testa. Vabbè. Si, diamoci un gancio. Hai ragione, ti ho minacciato. Ed io non perdono. Famò così, ci vediamo davanti all'uscita del raccordo per la Bufalotta. Domani sera. Verso le diciannove. Mi riconoscerai perchè porterò una parrucca stile Luigi XIV e due pistole d'epoca su un cuscino. Ci stai?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico se non ti fosse chiara una cosa te la chiarisco io, oscuro non mi conosce personalmente, quindi il suo "viziato" è dato da quello che legge di me. Nel frattempo sta capendo anche di te.
> 
> Mi piace scazzarti, solo che sei talmente stupido che pensi che il culo si trovi d'avanti, ma quella è la tua faccia. ciao ciao.


E grazie che ti leggo, stai sempre in mezzo ai coglioni a scrivere scemenze, impiastro che altro non sei. E poi io non sono per l'ignore, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda, per l'amore di Gesù. Quell'altro è peggio di Jimmy Il Fenomeno. Addirittura voler far litigare te e Simona, pensa che cazzo è riuscito a tirare fuori spremendosi malamente quei due neuroni con la lupara che ha nella testa. Vabbè. Si, diamoci un gancio. Hai ragione, ti ho minacciato. Ed io non perdono. Famò così, ci vediamo davanti all'uscita del raccordo per la Bufalotta. Domani sera. Verso le diciannove. Mi riconoscerai perchè porterò una parrucca stile Luigi XIV e due pistole d'epoca su un cuscino. Ci stai?



Scemo di guerra, fai sempre come ti conviene, ho scritto anche che, se ci sono altre motivazioni scrivile.

Ma tu di altre motivazioni non ne hai, quindi che devi scrivere? Sei soltanto un povero demente che cerca la figa ovunque. Coraggio che c'è la fai, non qua però,di questo ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scemo di guerra, fai sempre come ti conviene, ho scritto anche che, se ci sono altre motivazioni scrivile.
> 
> Ma tu di altre motivazioni non ne hai, quindi che devi scrivere? Sei soltanto un povero demente che cerca la figa ovunque. Coraggio che c'è la fai, non qua però,di questo ne sono sicuro.


Cerco figa, si. Vuoi venire pure tu a fare il tifo per Oscuro domani sera? Dai!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda, per l'amore di Gesù. Quell'altro è peggio di Jimmy Il Fenomeno. Addirittura voler far litigare te e Simona, pensa che cazzo è riuscito a tirare fuori spremendosi malamente quei due neuroni con la lupare che ha nella testa. Vabbè. Si, diamoci un gancio. Hai ragione, ti ho minacciato. Ed io non perdono. Famò così, ci vediamo davanti all'uscita del raccordo per la Bufalotta. Domani sera. verso le diciannove. Mi riconoscerai perchè porterò una parrucca stile Luigi XIV e due pistole d'epoca su un cuscino. Ci stai?


No,sulla dialettica son ancora più forte,e poi nonostante tutto proprio non riesci ad andarmi sui coglioni,anche se oggi mi hai fatto girare i coglioni e non poco!Vabbè ti lascio la tua opionione serenamente.Succede anche a te di scrivere qualcosa che non rispecchia il tuo pensiero vero?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E grazie che ti leggo, stai sempre in mezzo ai coglioni a scrivere scemenze, impiastro che altro non sei. E poi io non sono per l'ignore, in tutti i sensi.


Eh ma allora sei anche bugiardo eh, perchè hai scritto che non si capisce nulla di quello che scrivo, mentre invece rispondi alla grande eh, 
:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sulla dialettica son ancora più forte,e poi nonostante tutto proprio non riesci ad andarmi sui coglioni,anche se oggi mi hai fatto girare i coglioni e non poco!Vabbè ti lascio la tua opionione serenamente.*Succede anche a te di scrivere qualcosa che non rispecchia il tuo pensiero vero?*


No.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma allora sei anche bugiardo eh, perchè hai scritto che non si capisce nulla di quello che scrivo, mentre invece rispondi alla grande eh,
> :bacio:


Ma porca puttana, sei come uno che parla una lingua non sua e che a volte tra un impiastro ed un altro riesce a farsi malamente capire, con la differenza che tu non sei uno straniero ma solo uno stordito cronico.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cerco figa, si. Vuoi venire pure tu a fare il tifo per Oscuro domani sera? Dai!



Cerca cerca.... 
Chi cerca trova.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, sei come uno che parla una lingua non sua e che a volte tra un impiastro ed un altro riesce a farsi malamente capire, con la differenza che tu non sei uno straniero ma solo uno stordito cronico.



 E' una conferma direi, al bruciore di culo, ed al fatto che mi leggi molto bene. 

Comunque ti ricordo che stai discutendo con un siciliano indigesto, uno stordito, scemo, demente e via discorrendo, sono tutti aggettivi che mi hai appellato, se tanto mi da tanto direi che vale il contrario. 

Ma pur quando in un forum ci fosse uno cretino, demente e via discorrendo, tranquillo che ci sono elementi come te che glielo farebbero notare, viva i Gioacchino ! viva i Gioacchino dei forum e della vita!  M.D.A :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Marzo 2013)

eh minchia!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' una conferma direi, al bruciore di culo, ed al fatto che mi leggi molto bene.
> 
> Comunque ti ricordo che stai discutendo con un siciliano indigesto, uno stordito, scemo, demente e via discorrendo, sono tutti aggettivi che mi hai appellato, se tanto mi da tanto direi che vale il contrario.
> 
> Ma pur quando in un forum ci fosse uno cretino, demente e via discorrendo, tranquillo che ci sono elementi come te che glielo farebbero notare, viva i Gioacchino ! viva i Gioacchino dei forum e della vita!  M.D.A :carneval:


Ma tra me e te quello che sta sempre in mezzo a farsi rodere il culo sei tu. Tant'è che tempo fa minacciasti pure che non me ne avresti fatta passare una, pensa un po' come stai messo. Cosa ti dissi? Fai pure. Pensa quanto me rode.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tra me e te quello che sta sempre in mezzo a farsi rodere il culo sei tu. Tant'è che tempo fa minacciasti pure che non me ne avresti fatta passare una, pensa un po' come stai messo. Cosa ti dissi? Fai pure. Pensa quanto me rode.


Scusa eh, fallo come atto di pietà, d'altronde me lo hai scritto tu stesso questo no? prendila come un qualcosa che un povero demente voglioso di consensi e di pietà di tutti, si diverta a prenderti per il culo, d'altronde prendendo spunto da quello che asserisci, ne esco coglione io. 

ciao ciao auahahahahahaahahah


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eh minchia!!!



 E dillo che ti mancavamo su.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa eh, *fallo come atto di pietà*, d'altronde me lo hai scritto tu stesso questo no? prendila come un qualcosa che un povero demente voglioso di consensi e di pietà di tutti, si diverta a prenderti per il culo, d'altronde prendendo spunto da quello che asserisci, ne esco coglione io.
> 
> ciao ciao auahahahahahaahahah


Lo sto facendo infatti. Mi fai anche un po' pena. Vabbè.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo infatti. Mi fai anche un po' pena. Vabbè.



Grazie pelatone, però risulti volgare dicendo che ti faccio pena, credo che la pietà si possa considerare anche in maniera positiva, fare pena è sinonimo di altro, molto dispregiativo nel tuo caso. Ma che ti sto a scrivere comunque? già tu sai no.

Un bacione pelatone, tvb come tu tvb all'amico nostro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E dillo che ti mancavamo su.


si.

Poi ho letto le ultime 10 pagine ed è diventato NO.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si.
> 
> Poi ho letto le ultime 10 pagine ed è diventato NO.



E c'hai ragione.

Ascolta, vediamo se puoi aiutarmi, vorrei postare una foto, la carico tramite gestione allegati etc etc, ma mi dice che il file è grande, come posso fare per rimpicciolirla? o postarla in qualche altra maniera.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie pelatone, però risulti volgare dicendo che ti faccio pena, credo che la pietà si possa considerare anche in maniera positiva, fare pena è sinonimo di altro, molto dispregiativo nel tuo caso. Ma che ti sto a scrivere comunque? già tu sai no.
> 
> Un bacione pelatone, tvb come tu tvb all'amico nostro.


A me dispiace una cosa.Stiamo litigando noi,stiamo litigando da ieri per una cosa che penso e che ho scritto,e continuo a pensare,jb ti chiedo scusa se ho ecceduto,continua a pensare quello che vuoi,ma non ho alcuna voglia di discutere con chi non c'entra nulla!Stavolta non voglio cascarci!Sarà che ho scritto una cosa brutta sulla situazione di una persona per la quale non nutro alcuna stima,ma è semplicemente quello che vedo succedere alle persone presuntuose e saccenti.Mi spiace se questo ha dato l'astura a jb e ultimo per continuare le loro liti,non vorrei vederli litigare per motivi risibili.Per il resto preferisco uno come jb che mi dice che non condivide la mia opinione,che altro tipo di persone....!Poi aspetterò il momento opportuno!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Bè*



Tebe ha detto:


> *assolutamente no.*
> Forse tu, *non io.*
> Mi hai *offesa e insultata troppi mesi gratuitamente e in maniera troppo pesante.*
> Ho solo quotato quanto dicevi qualcosa di condivisibile, come faccio con tutti.
> ...


Anche questa è una bella perla,non parlavi con me, ma quotavi come fai con tutti,tralasciando il particolare che oscuro non era tutti,era quello che ti ha insultato per divertimento e gratutitamente...:rotfl:!A casa mia questa si chiama falsità e ipocrisia,dal momento che qualcuno mi sta sulle palle e penso di essere nella ragione non ha senso quotare chi non posso vedere,d'altronde il tuo stile almeno per me è cosa conosciuta e non da ieri.....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Marzo 2013)

sono entrato ora
e vi leggo moscetti e litigiosi


dipenderà dal tempo?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sono entrato ora
> e vi leggo moscetti e litigiosi
> 
> 
> dipenderà dal tempo?


Bruttissima storia....!


----------



## gas (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bruttissima storia....!


non ho letto tutto
non conosco il pregresso
non conosco i motivi

mi dispiace!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto
> non conosco il pregresso
> non conosco i motivi
> 
> mi dispiace!


Credimi non ti perdi proprio nulla,a me si,mi ha aperto gli occhi ancora di più....!


----------



## gas (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi non ti perdi proprio nulla,a me si,mi ha aperto gli occhi ancora di più....!



:sorpreso:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :sorpreso:


Si,in effetti non si finisce mai di imparare...!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu Tebe e* Brunetta*, nel vostro modo di sfottere sienne siete patetici ed infantili.
> 
> Cioè, non sfottere ma cercare. Perchè tutti hanno letto la vostra infantilità. Probabilmente è perchè vi brucia il culo, non trovo altre soluzioni, a parte una cattiveria gratuita.


----------



## Gian (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ha dato *l'astura* !


no, Le Asturie...
olè !


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Che belle faccine.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Sor*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che belle faccine.


Sor claudio,lascia perdere....!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sor claudio,lascia perdere....!


Sono ad un pelo dallo sbottare invece. e se sbotto io rinfaccio tutto! e tranquillo che faccio male.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro, scusa...ho una cosa importantissima da dire: ma quanto è odiosa la stilista delle sfilate di uomini e donne?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono ad un pelo dallo sbottare invece. e se sbotto io rinfaccio tutto! e tranquillo che faccio male.


Non fare la fine di oscuro però,che dalla ragione passi al torto poi...!Fai come ti pare,io ho cambiato registro...!:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro, scusa...ho una cosa importantissima da dire: ma quanto è odiosa la stilista delle sfilate di uomini e donne?:rotfl:


Prego minerva,si è odiosa ma sinceramente sono schifato dal comportamento di antonio....!


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

:bleah: ho letto cose abominevoli.....


----------



## gas (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono ad un pelo dallo sbottare invece. e se sbotto io rinfaccio tutto! e tranquillo che faccio male.


sei già passato al bar?
offro io :cincin:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

*Mi sono rotto oscuro*

Rotto di vedere la scrittura prendere e riprendere a propria convenienza. ma rotto di brutto.

Vedi quell'ipocrita di Tebe ad esempio, cerco un dialogo e lo ottengo quando mi calo la testa e dico si avevo probabilmente avuto una lettura falsata ( entra sienne e sottointende che la sua lettura era anche la mia) scrivo a tebe di chiarire con sienne ( ma comunque sta tutto scritto nelle pagine dietro) e che fa? si sta muta? stocazo dico io! allora staminchia che la prossima volta calo la testa, perchè quello che io leggo è giusto, nonostante vogliono modificare il significato a convenienza, Tebe e quello stronzo di Gioacchino.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

in effetti ha stufato.che ne dici di elga? 





oscuro ha detto:


> Prego minerva,si è odiosa ma sinceramente sono schifato dal comportamento di antonio....!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non fare la fine di oscuro però,che dalla ragione passi al torto poi...!Fai come ti pare,io ho cambiato registro...!:up:



oscù compà ho notato tranquillo, ma ognuno di noi ha i suoi momenti, adesso forse è il mio.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei già passato al bar?
> offro io :cincin:


Sarebbe un piacere gas, un vero piacere.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti ha stufato.che ne dici di elga?


Bella donna ti immaggino come lei...sono sincero!bella e fine!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

*PS*

Il primo che mi scassa la minchia senza avere cognizione di causa dei discorsi passati sia su questo 3D che sugli altri, poi non venga a dire che sono di malafede e scurrile. Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Rotto di vedere la scrittura prendere e riprendere a propria convenienza. ma rotto di brutto.
> 
> Vedi quell'ipocrita di Tebe ad esempio, cerco un dialogo e lo ottengo quando mi calo la testa e dico si avevo probabilmente avuto una lettura falsata ( entra sienne e sottointende che la sua lettura era anche la mia) scrivo a tebe di chiarire con sienne ( ma comunque sta tutto scritto nelle pagine dietro) e che fa? si sta muta? stocazo dico io! allora staminchia che la prossima volta calo la testa, perchè quello che io leggo è giusto, nonostante vogliono modificare il significato a convenienza, Tebe e quello stronzo di Gioacchino.


Io su tebe non spenderò ulteriori parole ne ho spese fin troppe in passato,invece le mie riflessioni sono su altre persone....!


----------



## gas (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarebbe un piacere gas, un vero piacere.


devi stare tranquilloooooo


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :bleah: ho letto cose abominevoli.....


Si sono scritte da ieri però....!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rotto di vedere la scrittura prendere e riprendere a propria convenienza. ma rotto di brutto.
> 
> Vedi quell'ipocrita di Tebe ad esempio, cerco un dialogo e lo ottengo quando mi calo la testa e dico si avevo probabilmente avuto una lettura falsata ( entra sienne e sottointende che la sua lettura era anche la mia) scrivo a tebe di chiarire con sienne ( ma comunque sta tutto scritto nelle pagine dietro) e che fa? si sta muta? stocazo dico io! allora staminchia che la prossima volta calo la testa, perchè quello che io leggo è giusto, nonostante vogliono modificare il significato a convenienza, Tebe e quello stronzo di Gioacchino.


Ciao Clà  ... :smile: ...

tranquillo ... veramente ... 

perché è chiaro come il sole ... 

chiarire ... significherebbe, togliere l'ambiguità ... 

e una volta tolta l'ambiguità ... non c'è più spazio per interpretare ... 


lo ammetto ... ho interpretato male, quel intervento ... come cavolo era? 

mmm, non mi viene ... a si, sul perché io scrivo così ... 

e va be ... lo ammetto ... scua!

ma non toglie ... tante altre cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono scritte da ieri però....!



quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto....


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Clà  ... :smile: ...
> 
> tranquillo ... veramente ...
> 
> ...


Al momento giusto.....!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al momento giusto.....!


Ciao :smile: 

saltello ... saltello ... 

ho beccato il momento ... che bello ...



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Clà  ... :smile: ...
> 
> tranquillo ... veramente ...
> 
> ...



Ma si sienne, so che hai ragione, a volte però mi parte l'embolo.

Cerco un dialogo e lo trovo soltanto quando mi impegno a credere a quello che loro mi dicono, e quando invece loro per avvenuta presa che sia io che te avevamo capito che era uno sfottimento, non vogliono nemmeno scrivere che il loro modo di scrivere in quel caso ci ha fatto invece credere che lo era? e che cavolo, mica gli abbiamo chiesto la luna!

Dimmi te se una persona a volte non deve spazientirsi.


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi auguro che tu non faccia l'avvocato perché quel che hai riportato prova il contrario ovvero che all'inizio, quando non aveva preso in antipatia l'utente nuova, aveva dimostrato solidarietà. E poi la questione non è cosa pensa di certe situazioni ma di aver usato* fuori contesto *un'opinione per attaccare una utente che trova antipatica. Una cosa è dirle supponente (motivo dell'antipatia) altra è cercare di farle male.


Dimostra che non era prevenuto! e che le cose sono degenerate per altro


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Dimostra che non era prevenuto! e che le cose sono degenerate per altro



Simy qua alcune persone hanno messo parole in bocca ad oscuro che lui ha mai scritto, è questo il vero problema, quando oscuro scrive che sta scrivendo perchè vuole essere sincero, lo devono accettare, e che il suo scopo non ferire, ma dire la propria senza peli nella lingua, ma che cazzo ci vuole a recepire questo? 

Minchia hanno scritto pure che oscuro ha detto che l'uomo di AB ha fatto bene a tradirla. però quello che ci sta dietro il discorso vero che lui faceva mica lo scrivono, e che cazzo va!! ma che vadano a fanculo! e poi chi scrive? un traditore/trice, ed è già tutto un dire.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si sienne, so che hai ragione, a volte però mi parte l'embolo.
> 
> Cerco un dialogo e lo trovo soltanto quando mi impegno a credere a quello che loro mi dicono, e quando invece loro per avvenuta presa che sia io che te avevamo capito che era uno sfottimento, non vogliono nemmeno scrivere che il loro modo di scrivere in quel caso ci ha fatto invece credere che lo era? e che cavolo, mica gli abbiamo chiesto la luna!
> 
> Dimmi te se una persona a volte non deve spazientirsi.


Posso?hai cercato un dialogo,sei stato paziente per leggere cosa?che tebe ti prendeva per i fondelli senza rendersi conto...?sbagliavo su tebe?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?hai cercato un dialogo,sei stato paziente per leggere cosa?che tebe ti prendeva per i fondelli senza rendersi conto...?sbagliavo su tebe?



Oscuro è da pagine che scrivi che quell'imbecille di Tebe assieme ed a turno col coglione di turno mi prende in giro, questa cosa come l'hai notata tu l'ho notata io da tempo, qua cretino non c'è nessuno, solo chi non tira fuori le palle e spalleggia i coglioni è cretino. Che escano palle i signori qua presenti e la finiscano di far finta di non vedere.


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy qua alcune persone hanno messo parole in bocca ad oscuro che lui ha mai scritto, è questo il vero problema, quando oscuro scrive che sta scrivendo perchè vuole essere sincero, lo devono accettare, e che il suo scopo non ferire, ma dire la propria senza peli nella lingua, ma che cazzo ci vuole a recepire questo?
> 
> Minchia hanno scritto pure che oscuro ha detto che l'uomo di AB ha fatto bene a tradirla. però quello che ci sta dietro il discorso vero che lui faceva mica lo scrivono, e che cazzo va!! ma che vadano a fanculo! e poi chi scrive? un traditore/trice, ed è già tutto un dire.



ho già fatto notare ieri che non era in malafede... 
ma mi dici dove altro hanno scritto? per favore?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy qua alcune persone hanno messo parole in bocca ad oscuro che lui ha mai scritto, è questo il vero problema, quando oscuro scrive che sta scrivendo perchè vuole essere sincero, lo devono accettare, e che il suo scopo non ferire, ma dire la propria senza peli nella lingua, ma che cazzo ci vuole a recepire questo?
> 
> Minchia hanno scritto pure che oscuro ha detto che l'uomo di AB ha fatto bene a tradirla. però quello che ci sta dietro il discorso vero che lui faceva mica lo scrivono, e che cazzo va!! ma che vadano a fanculo! e poi chi scrive? un traditore/trice, ed è già tutto un dire.


Se ieri avessi rispoto a tebe come meritava cosa credi che sarebbe accaduto?Oscuro è un violento,è volgare,ha cominciato lui ad insultare tebe,mi son beccato un qualcosa che va oltre l'insulto,nessun e scrivo Nessuno tranne un paio voi,si è sentito in diritto di riportare quella gran signora nei binari.Adesso io aspetterò,perchè quando capiterà di dire la mia con qualche particolare molto inedito,voglio vedere chi CAZZO SI PERMETTERA DI DIRE CHE STAVOLTA HO COMINCIATO IO.!!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ieri avessi rispoto a tebe come meritava cosa credi che sarebbe accaduto?Oscuro è un violento,è volgare,ha cominciato lui ad insultare tebe,mi son beccato un qualcosa che va oltre l'insulto,nessun e scrivo Nessuno tranne un paio voi,si è sentito in diritto di riportare quella gran signora nei binari.Adesso io aspetterò,perchè quando capiterà di dire la mia con qualche particolare molto inedito,voglio vedere chi CAZZO SI PERMETTERA DI DIRE CHE STAVOLTA HO COMINCIATO IO.!!!!


ma mi dite a quale post vi riferite per favore?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho già fatto notare ieri che non era in malafede...
> ma mi dici dove altro hanno scritto? per favore?



Simy purtroppo le pagine sono tante, io vado a memoria, ma capisco appunto che sono tante, è stata Tebe comunque a scriverlo, non molte pagine fa. 

A parte gli insulti che gli ha scritto! quelli non li ha letto nessuno, però hanno letti quelli che oscuro non ha scritto, ma vedi te che cose!


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy purtroppo le pagine sono tante, io vado a memoria, ma capisco appunto che sono tante, è stata Tebe comunque a scriverlo, non molte pagine fa.
> 
> A parte gli insulti che gli ha scritto! quelli non li ha letto nessuno, però hanno letti quelli che oscuro non ha scritto, ma vedi te che cose!



appunto siccome sono un sacco di pagine deve essermi sfuggito qualcosa...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro è da pagine che scrivi che quell'imbecille di Tebe assieme ed a turno col coglione di turno mi prende in giro, questa cosa come l'hai notata tu l'ho notata io da tempo, qua cretino non c'è nessuno, solo chi non tira fuori le palle e spalleggia i coglioni è cretino. Che escano palle i signori qua presenti e la finiscano di far finta di non vedere.


Ha fatto lo stesso con me è talmente ambigua e senza palle che ogni volta ha bisogno di un punto di appoggio...per quello ieri mi son trattenuto perchè non potesse crearsi nessun alibi,cosa che è bravissima a fare..per adesso mi fermo qui...!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto siccome sono un sacco di pagine deve essermi sfuggito qualcosa...



Ascolta faccio una ricerca veloce, e se la trovo ti scrivo in che pagina, non voglio incollare solo qualche parte, però purtroppo ci sarebbe da leggere tutto per capire veramente, ed io ho letto tutto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> appunto siccome sono un sacco di pagine deve essermi sfuggito qualcosa...


Guarda simy non facciamola così lunga!io credo che basti quello che ha scritto ieri ed io ho riportato anche stamattina.lascio a voi il giudizio sull'operato di questa signora,jb ha scritto che siamo sullo stesso piano,io credo che le cose non sono neanche paragonabili,anche perchè se ho scritto una cosa sconveniente il bersaglio era la presunzione e la saccenza di annablume!Sul resto poi mi sono fatto la mia opinione,ma è una cosa che mi terrò serenamente per me!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il punto non è dare un giudizio sulla persona che manco conosci come tua stessa hai ammesso, qui si confutava il fatto c*he le è stato scritto che si è "meritata" il tradimento.*
> Ecco perchè considero il tuo intervento assolutamente  fuori luogo.
> In questa sede ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Ciao Simy,

infatti, mi ricordavo di averlo letto ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me vanno ridimensionate le cose
> siamo su un forum, siamo per lo più degli sconosciuti che seminano post qua e là, ergo credo che tali parole abbiano poco o niente a che fare con la vita reale di ciascuno di noi
> pertanto, ritengo le parole di Tebe assolutamente esagerate e fuori luogo, non rispondenti per nulla all'opinione che col tempo mi sono fatta io riguardo ad Oscuro
> lo scrivo perchè mi pare di aver capito che lo stesso Oscuro desideri sapere le nostre opinioni al riguardo, non certo in sua "difesa", poichè rimango dell'idea che ciascuno di noi sia in grado di agire in proprio, nel modo che ritiene più opportuno



freeeeeeeee mi dici dove!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei il gran maestro.
> hai il coraggio di parlare di avvoltoi quando sono pagine e pagine che difendi il tuo diritto alla stronzaggine e cattveria gratuita.
> Solo ultimo ti ha capito perchèp tutti gli altri ti stanno dicendo di abbozzarla.
> 
> ...


Simy ti posto con enorme piacere il post del divina quella che io ho capito da un pò di tempo fa....!


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Guarda simy non facciamola così lunga*!io credo che basti quello che ha scritto ieri ed io ho riportato anche stamattina.lascio a voi il giudizio sull'operato di questa signora,jb ha scritto che siamo sullo stesso piano,io credo che le cose non sono neanche paragonabili,anche perchè se ho scritto una cosa sconveniente il bersaglio era la presunzione e la saccenza di annablume!Sul resto poi mi sono fatto la mia opinione,ma è una cosa che mi terrò serenamente per me!



non ho letto... non sto molto sul forum in questi giorni..ho un sacco di casini e lo sai. 
ho fatto notare a tutti ieri che non eri in malafede postato la tua prima risposta ad annab appena registrata...
non la sto facendo lunga ho solo chiesto cosa mi sono persa...qualcosa può sfuggire? o no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione.
> 
> Ascolta, vediamo se puoi aiutarmi, vorrei postare una foto, la carico tramite gestione allegati etc etc, ma mi dice che il file è grande, come posso fare per rimpicciolirla? o postarla in qualche altra maniera.



Scusa ma ma mi hanno appena inserito in un progetto nuovo.... e sono stato in riunione fino ad ora a litigare con dei manager inutili teTeschi. 

Sai usare un editor qualsiasi per ridurre dimensioni di un file grafico???


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto siccome sono un sacco di pagine deve essermi sfuggito qualcosa...



Non la trovo Simy, le pagine sono davvero tante.

Ricordo che all'asserzione di Tebe  le domandai, ok vado a cercarmi la frase che tu vuoi mettere in bocca a oscuro, poi le domandai se poteva aiutarmi a cercare la pagina dove oscuro asseriva ciò, e chiaramente Tebe non mi rispose.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non ho letto... non sto molto sul forum in questi giorni..ho un sacco di casini e lo sai.
> ho fatto notare a tutti ieri che non eri in malafede postato la tua prima risposta ad annab appena registrata...
> non la sto facendo lunga ho solo chiesto cosa mi sono persa...qualcosa può sfuggire? o no?


Fatto ,guarda che perla di post la divina....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Scusa ma ma mi hanno appena inserito in un progetto nuovo.... e sono stato in riunione fino ad ora a litigare con dei manager inutili teTeschi.
> 
> Sai usare un editor qualsiasi per ridurre dimensioni di un file grafico???



Ho risolto con il paint, credo si chiami così.

Grazie,


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,
> 
> infatti, mi ricordavo di averlo letto ...
> 
> sienne


Io non ho mai scritto quello,ma tebe sono mesi che fa questo,e ci siete cascati in tanti...!credo che il gioco sia finito una buona volta.Adesso mi sembra chiaro...!


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio Conte, che spasso!
> 
> e se ne è ben guardato dallo svelare l'arcano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Noi siamo 'figli' delle stelle:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,
> 
> infatti, mi ricordavo di averlo letto ...
> 
> sienne



Grazie sienne.

Ecco letto in quel contesto ciò che scrive Tebe, è chiaro che pare che oscuro fosse un testa di minchia irreevocabile, ma non va letto in quel contesto, perchè oscuro non ha fatto altro che scrivere altro, ad esempio ha scritto, ma se AB ha avuto accanto un compagno per tanto tempo etc etc.

è vero oscù o no?

Dico io sto abbreviando ma il succo è quello più o meno.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Tebe ha detto:


> *assolutamente no.*
> Forse tu, *non io.*
> Mi hai *offesa e insultata troppi mesi gratuitamente e in maniera troppo pesante.*
> Ho solo quotato quanto dicevi qualcosa di condivisibile, come faccio con tutti.
> ...


TI POSTO ANCHE QUESTO CHE è POCA COSA MA FA CAPIRE LA NATURA DELL'ELEMENTO...!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*CLAUDIè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie sienne.
> 
> Ecco letto in quel contesto ciò che scrive Tebe, è chiaro che pare che oscuro fosse un testa di minchia irreevocabile, ma non va letto in quel contesto, perchè oscuro non ha fatto altro che scrivere altro, ad esempio ha scritto, ma se AB ha avuto accanto un compagno per tanto tempo etc etc.
> 
> ...


Si,ma è comunque inutile!Adesso per me le cose cambiano....con molti!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho risolto con il paint, credo si chiami così.
> 
> Grazie,


esatto


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei il gran maestro.
> hai il coraggio di parlare di avvoltoi quando sono pagine e pagine che difendi il tuo diritto alla stronzaggine e cattveria gratuita.
> Solo ultimo ti ha capito perchèp tutti gli altri ti stanno dicendo di abbozzarla.
> 
> ...


Simy leggi bene cosa scrive questa signora!


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ti posto con enorme piacere il post del divina quella che io ho capito da un pò di tempo fa....!



Grazie.. 


@Tebe non è cosi come scrivi e lo sai
Sono parole ingiuste perchè puoi non tollerare i suoi modi ma Oscuro non "si ciba del dolore altrui" e tu lo sai, dovresti conoscerlo e sapere che non è assolutamente vero quello che dici. 

Ho postato il primo post che ha scritto in risposta ad Anna...ti sembra che si stato un avvoltoio nei suoi confornti?
Le ha espresso la massima solidarietà è innegabile 

Gli insulti a cui ti riferisci sono arrivati dopo...e lo sai bene e ne conosci perfettamente i motivi


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma è comunque inutile!Adesso per me le cose cambiano....con molti!



Ah bhe cambia invece, perchè mi sono scassato la minchia di tutte queste falsità e parole messe falsamente in bocca.

A me tempo fa è successo, e mi sono ritrovato solo a difendermi, stavolta a parte che sono diverso e so come rompere il culo, di certo se c'è da difendere una verità che si tratti di oscuro o di qualche altra persona, io non mi tiro indietro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Marzo 2013)

sarò l'unico a cui piacciono più o meno tutti e che prendo questo posto per quello che è ?? un forum e niente di più. Un luogo dove spesso è falice fraintendersi e facile prendersela per cose mai veramente dette o pensate, spesso travisate. E si degenera.

Un "ma che cazzo" a bloccare il mono ormone ci vorrebbe più spesso. Da parti di uomini e donne. Troppo testosterone. In generale. Io vado a fumarmi una sigaretta, quando avete finito di litigare come i bambini fatemi un fischio. 


:angelo:


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho mai scritto quello,ma tebe sono mesi che fa questo,e ci siete cascati in tanti...!credo che il gioco sia finito una buona volta.Adesso mi sembra chiaro...!


Ciao Oscuro,

infatti, io non ho fatto nessun riferimento, al contenuto ...
non so ... pur non avendo letto sin dall'inizio ... 
uno se lo sente, se una cosa è possibile o no!

ora che leggo ...

ok ... faccio venire la noia (si può travisare tutto ...  persino l'evidenza)

la noia ... la noia ... ok ... la noia ...

tu cerchi allora l'intrattenimento? 
capisco ... quando si soffre di un vuoto interiore ... 

non ci vuole poi tanto ... ad essere cattivi ... e a fare giochetti ... 

va be, ad ognuno il suo piacimento ...

a me piace, quando posso mettere ordine ... e voilà ... si fa "triage"

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Grazie..
> 
> 
> @Tebe non è cosi come scrivi e lo sai
> ...


Simy il problema è che voi vi siete ostinate a difendere questa signora,e non avete mai voluto sentire ragioni...il problema è stato solo questo!Adesso è inutile rappresentare a tebe chi è oscuro,è stata sempre scorretta ed io ti ho sempre esplicitato questa cosa,già tempo addietro.Ne ho fatto le spese io,ma è stata l'ultima volta,sicuro!Ne ha combinate di tutti i colori ma è stato sempre fatto passare tutto in cavalleria,il problema ersano le mie reazioni!Adesso qual'è il problema le mie non reazioni?non mi va di ripercorrere cose in cui sei stata coinvolta tu in prima persona.Adesso fate le vostre considerazioni,io sto facendo le mie,ma non su tebe....!


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Io non fumo quindi, dopo aver letto e capito poco o niente, vado a prepare il tè.

Un forum deve prima di tutto essere utile, far passare piacevolmente il tempo, rilassare, anche se si chiama 'tradinet'.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe cambia invece, perchè mi sono scassato la minchia di tutte queste falsità e parole messe falsamente in bocca.
> 
> A me tempo fa è successo, e mi sono ritrovato solo a difendermi, stavolta a parte che sono diverso e so come rompere il culo, di certo se c'è da difendere una verità che si tratti di oscuro o di qualche altra persona, io non mi tiro indietro.


No solo no,avevi comunque sto stronzo di oscuro accanto....!Tranquillo che mi son ritrovato solo anche io,almeno adesso so come funziona però....!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No solo no,avevi comunque sto stronzo di oscuro accanto....!Tranquillo che mi son ritrovato solo anche io,almeno adesso so come funziona però....!


Ho aperto un 3D, ho messo una delle mie creature a cui tengo tantissimo, purtroppo si vede piccolo:incazzato: 

Guardalo è uno dei miei orgogli, è un'acquario eh!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho aperto un 3D, ho messo una delle mie creature a cui tengo tantissimo, purtroppo si vede piccolo:incazzato:
> 
> Guardalo è uno dei miei orgogli, è un'acquario eh!


Ti dico di più,sono contento per motivi che non posso spiegarti apertamente,ma chi legge capirà.....!!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Ma voi siete fuori ragazzi...
esiste il mondo fuori di qui ...
esiste la vita vera per cui combattere e farsi apprezzare....
poi bhó ...
ho smesso di fumare ma vado fuori a mmangiarmi
le unghie che mi faccio crescere per mangiarle per non fumare....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma voi siete fuori ragazzi...
> esiste il mondo fuori di qui ...
> esiste la vita vera per cui combattere e farsi apprezzare....
> poi bhó ...
> ...


Ma c'hai anche ragione luna, ma a volte cerca di capire che può anche partire l'embolo, è sbagliato ma accade. Anche in un forum.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma voi siete fuori ragazzi...
> esiste il mondo fuori di qui ...
> esiste la vita vera per cui combattere e farsi apprezzare....
> poi bhó ...
> ...


In effetti tu sei quella che mi ha dato del finto buona paragonando il mio scritto a cose ben più gravi come una gravidanza al 4 mese finita male,bè da quale pulpito viene la predica....fricchettona mia...!!Cosa succede hai già cambiato idea rispetto a ieri?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma c'hai anche ragione luna, ma a volte cerca di capire che può anche partire l'embolo, è sbagliato ma accade. Anche in un forum.


Luna?leggiti quello che ha scritto anche lei....vai vai....!


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> freeeeeeeee mi dici dove!



sono in ritardo


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*comunque*



free ha detto:


> sono in ritardo


Io chiudo qui,ho fatto le mie considerazioni,altre ne farò.non ho reagito con insulti,per il resto sono orgoglioso di aver sempre difeso ultimo e molto meno orgoglioso di altro!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma voi siete fuori ragazzi...
> esiste il mondo fuori di qui ...
> esiste la vita vera per cui combattere e farsi apprezzare....
> poi bhó ...
> ...


Ciao luna,

il forum ...
le lettere ...
il telefono ...
i telegrammi ...
ecc. ecc.

sono in fin dei conti, dei modi per entrare in contatto ...
e chi entra in contatto ... sono delle persone vere ...

un conto è dire ... e mah, qui c'è solo un canale di comunicazione ... perciò si può fraintendere ...
rispetto alla vita fuori da questo spazio ... ma sempre vita è ... 

la particolarità è ... che qui la maggior parte conosce solo il modo di scrivere di una persona ...

perciò, stiamo qui per scambiarci ... per condividere ... scherzare e quant'altro ... 
appunto ... anche offendersi ... apparentemente ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti tu sei quella che mi ha dato del finto buona paragonando il mio scritto a cose ben più gravi come una gravidanza al 4 mese finita male,bè da quale pulpito viene la predica....fricchettona mia...!!Cosa succede hai già cambiato idea rispetto a ieri?



Senti Ciccio con me non attacchi 
Pui rivoltare quello che vuoi scrivere quello che vvuoi dirmi le parolacce che vuoi
(in buona fede ovviamente )...
non mi impietosisce il tuo vittimismo ...non siamo compatibili
e che male ci sarà ...
tu hai il 98% del forum io nessuno o i più sfigati  e per questo 
ho pianto tutta la notte sai ma ora che me ne sono fatta una ragione sono tranquilla ...

poi attento io non ho paragonato i fatti ma i gesti ...
ma tu non ci arrivi e per me va bene così ...
ti ho dato del falso e del finto buono ...è questo è quello che penso 
come tra l'altro l'hai scritto tu 
Se Trovi così difficile accettare quello che pensano gli altri su di te 
impara a limitarti ...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma c'hai anche ragione luna, ma a volte cerca di capire che può anche partire l'embolo, è sbagliato ma accade. Anche in un forum.


Scusami tanto ma se devo dal mattino 
presto al pomeriggio tardi farmi partire l'embolo su di un forum 
comincerei a chiedermi cosa c'è in me che non va 
ma livello sociale proprio...
poi gli altri facciano quello che gli pare eh!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*no*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti Ciccio con me non attacchi
> Pui rivoltare quello che vuoi scrivere quello che vvuoi dirmi le parolacce che vuoi
> (in buona fede ovviamente )...
> non mi impietosisce il tuo vittimismo ...non siamo compatibili
> ...


e perchè insultare quando basta quello che scrivete ad insultarvi da soli?si, siamo incompatibili,io sono onesto e voi no succede no?però ciccia mia non fare la furba perchè ti riesce malissimo sai,tu hai paragonato i fatti ed i gesti,tu hai messo sullo stesso piano cose che purtroppo per te non possono starci!chiaro vero?il tutto per restituire un minimo dicredibilità al conte,troppo tardi non credi?Questo forum credo che sia più appropriato per gente come te,tebe e il conte,ieri ho fatto chiarezza anche su questo,gente borderline,senza valore alcuno,senza correttezza il nulla, e quello che pensate voi tre,mi frega cazzi perchè a differenza vostra io fuori ho una bella vita,vivo alla luce del sole,non mi nascondo,non scappo,non mi comporto di merda!Limitarmi?dopo ieri sicuro ma non con voi tre....!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao luna,
> 
> il forum ...
> le lettere ...
> ...


No...
la particolarità e che qui (virtuale intendo) vorremmo 
essere tutti stimati come persone vere dimenticandoci che siamo 
dei personaggi...
Nel senso che posso solo nella mia immaginazione crearmi dei lineamenti
fisici di ogni nik da come una/uno scrive ...
poi se c'è una bella fetta che invece ha una conoscenza un po' approfondita 
Il tutto cambia ...
io la mia vita reale c'è l'ho al di fuori di qui dentro...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao luna,
> 
> il forum ...
> le lettere ...
> ...


Per curiosità poi vatti a leggere quello che ha scritto luna,poi dimmi se si riveriva al personaggio o alla persona...:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> e perchè insultare quando basta quello che scrivete ad insultarvi da soli?si, siamo incompatibili,io sono onesto e voi no succede no?però ciccia mia non fare la furba perchè ti riesce malissimo sai,tu hai paragonato i fatti ed i gesti,tu hai messo sullo stesso piano cose che purtroppo per te non possono starci!chiaro vero?il tutto per restituire un minimo dicredibilità al conte,troppo tardi non credi?Questo forum credo che sia più appropriato per gente come te,tebe e il conte,ieri ho fatto chiarezza anche su questo,gente borderline,senza valore alcuno,senza correttezza il nulla, e quello che pensate voi tre,mi frega cazzi perchè a differenza vostra io fuori ho una bella vita,vivo alla luce del sole,non mi nascondo,non scappo,non mi comporto di merda!Limitarmi?dopo ieri sicuro ma non con voi tre....!


:canna::dorme:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> :canna::dorme:


:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No...
> la particolarità e che qui (virtuale intendo) vorremmo
> essere tutti stimati come persone vere dimenticandoci che siamo
> dei personaggi...
> ...


Ciao,

ok ... suppongo che valga per te ... 
perché per me, non è così ...

io sono vera ... in quanto tale, vorrei che lo si prendesse in considerazione ...
in che modo (e qui ci sta tutto e di più) ... a me non interessa ... 
a me interessa solo ... vedere ... con chi posso scambiare due pensieri ...
se poi qualcuno mi rompe ... ci può stare che rispondi ... 
ma non lo faccio in base "ad un personaggio" che mi sono costruita,
ma in base a degli indizi ... che piano piano si sommano ... come nella vita reale ...


bah, non importa ... :smile: ...

solo per scambiare due pensieri ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... suppongo che valga per te ...
> perché per me, non è così ...
> ...


Ai personaggi stanno sul cazzo quelli veri perchè sono lo specchio dove non vorrebbero mai specchiarsi!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ai personaggi stanno sul cazzo quelli veri perchè sono lo specchio dove non vorrebbero mai specchiarsi!


Ciao Oscù,

devo rifletterci ...

c'è del vero ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... suppongo che valga per te ...
> perché per me, non è così ...
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ai personaggi stanno sul cazzo quelli veri perchè sono lo specchio dove non vorrebbero mai specchiarsi!



ehehehe evvai!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> devo rifletterci ...
> 
> ...


fammi sapere....:rotfl:Sai vedere lo sporco dovunque a quelli non troppo puliti li fa sentire meno sporchi!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ehehehe evvai!!:up:


aòò oggi sono contento,tanto contento...!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> fammi sapere....:rotfl:Sai vedere lo sporco dovunque a quelli non troppo puliti li fa sentire meno sporchi!


Ciao Oscù,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vedi ... altro che personaggi!!!

io sono lenta ...

ultimo è focoso e impulsivo ...

e tu sei spiritoso ... 


... credo, che chi si costruisce dei personaggi ... lo fa con se e con gli altri ... 
... e ciò anche nella vita fuori da qui ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> aòò oggi sono contento,tanto contento...!





Saluto e me ne vado a casa, mi spupazzo un po i miei figli e...... gli cucino il pollo che quel cretino di lui ha postato e che è piaciuto tanto a tutti. Domani probabilmente farò il fegato con cipolla suggerito da Tebe.


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


parole sante! :up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sono un finto spiritoso,in realtà sono una merdaccia,e non mi rassegno!Senti sei infelice?avrei un pò di fame vorrei cibarmi del tuo dolore,mi fai sapere quando stai male?grazie!
,


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Saluto e me ne vado a casa, mi spupazzo un po i miei figli e...... gli cucino il pollo che quel cretino di lui ha postato e che è piaciuto tanto a tutti. Domani probabilmente farò il fegato con cipolla suggerito da Tebe.


Non fare il fegato di tebe credo sia parecchio ingrossato.....!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... suppongo che valga per te ...
> perché per me, non è così ...
> ...


Non mi spiego bene ...
appena sono su pc mi spiegherò 
meglio trovo interessante come argomento...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi spiego bene ...
> appena sono su pc mi spiegherò
> meglio trovo interessante come argomento...


ti spieghi benissimo invece....!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un finto spiritoso,in realtà sono una merdaccia,e non mi rassegno!Senti sei infelice?avrei un pò di fame vorrei cibarmi del tuo dolore,mi fai sapere quando stai male?grazie!
> ,



Ciao 

ehh ... arrivo tardi per farmi flagellare da te ...  

ho già risolto da sola ... 

visto che capisco tutto alla rovescia ... 




oscuro ha detto:


> Non fare il fegato di tebe credo sia parecchio ingrossato.....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusa ... non so come sta il fegato di Tebe nel reale ...

ma ci ho messo un momentino a capire ... 

ora non so di cosa io rida di più ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> parole sante! :up:


Ciao Simy,

grazie ...

ho espresso un pensiero che ancora non ho portato a termine ...  ...

cioè ... dietro ad un personaggio, si nasconde pur sempre una persona ... 

ora dipende molto, quali siano le motivazione ... per costruirsi un personaggio ...

ci sta un po' di tutto ... 

anche per nascondere ... delle sofferenze enormi ... 

ma qualsiasi siano le motivazioni ... fa male, abbassare le mutande ...



sienne


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti spieghi benissimo invece....!


lo devo prendere come un'offesa un complimento o cosa?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*be*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehh ... arrivo tardi per farmi flagellare da te ...
> 
> ...


Tebe sembra alice nel paese della meraviglie,nessuno sa la sua età,ci tiene a far sapere che svolge molto volontariato,non si è mai capito a chi o a cosa,sembra candida e irreale fra un flap flap e un tump tump,non è mai lei e se è lei e sempre colpa di altri,è così, reale ed irreale ma se nel tuo sedere arriva un cetriolo a tradimento senza preavviso alcuno stai tranquilla che porta comunque la sua firma!Anche se negherà fino alla morte!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> lo devo prendere come un'offesa un complimento o cosa?:rotfl:


Un semplice dato di fatto!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... suppongo che valga per te ...
> perché per me, non è così ...
> ...


Parto quotando questo post che condivido 
Poi, ho letto più o meno tutto e so già che non riuscirò a spiegarmi ma non mi va di non dare il mio contributo.
Ho interpretato quello che ha scritto Oscuro in un modo diverso da molti qui dentro.
Devo anche ammettere Oscuro che capisco chi leggendo non ha pensato a dare un'interpretazione diversa da quella che sembrava. Accidenti a te puoi anche ogni tanto pensarci bene prima di scrivere, magari riformuli ed è più chiaro.
Non ho percepito la frase come se lei si meritasse di essere tradita (non ricordo le parole che ha scritto, mi limito a quello che IO ho interpretato) ma come, era presa da altro tanto da non rendersi conto che il suo uomo la tradiva da tempo. Non credo che equivalga a dare della scema. Credo che Oscuro abbia il massimo rispetto per chi viene tradito e sicuramente pensa il peggio di chi tradisce (tranne di me) e mi sembra l'abbia ampiamente dimostrato con tutti gli eccessi del caso
Non entro del merito del passato perchè ho perso il conto di chi ha provocato chi.

Per quel che riguarda l'uscita di Tebe, per la quale provo simpatia e affinità in alcuni modi di pensare, mi sento di dire che Oscuro qui dentro è l'ultima persona, o quasi, che posso pensare si cibi del dolore altrui. 
Secondo me è una persona molto sensibile, forse proprio questa sensibilità lo porta a volte a reagire in maniera eccessiva. E questo ho avuto più volte modo di sottolinearlo e farglielo notare. 
Sul falso, non vale la pensa neanche spendere parola. Se fosse falso farebbe il carino con tutti come fanno altri per poi pugnalarti alle spalle. Mi sembra che le sue simpatie e antipatie siano sotto gli occhi di tutti
Ho dato il mio contributo, inutile probabilmente
Probabilmente inutile


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehh ... arrivo tardi per farmi flagellare da te ...
> 
> ...


Tebe odia oscuro,perchè oscuro ha capito che dietro tanti cetrioli VERI che giravano nel forum e si conficcavano maldestramente nei sederi più innocui c'era lei!Quando un cetriolone è planato nel sedere di una mia amica,ho avuto un sentore,e ho capito dalla natura del cetriolo la provenienza!Alice"tebe" si è sentita scoperta ed ha incominciato la sua crociata antioscuro trovando di volta appoggio in personaggi sfigati quanto improbabili,fino a ieri, quando l'ultimo cetriolo gli è stato fatale,ma lei ancroa non ha capito.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto quotando questo post che condivido
> Poi, ho letto più o meno tutto e so già che non riuscirò a spiegarmi ma non mi va di non dare il mio contributo.
> Ho interpretato quello che ha scritto Oscuro in un modo diverso da molti qui dentro.
> Devo anche ammettere Oscuro che capisco chi leggendo non ha pensato a dare un'interpretazione diversa da quella che sembrava. Accidenti a te puoi anche ogni tanto pensarci bene prima di scrivere, magari riformuli ed è più chiaro.
> ...


Probabilmente sì e per quello mi ero astenuta. Sono abbastanza stanca di provarci. Però condivido e quoto.


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe sembra alice nel paese della meraviglie,nessuno sa la sua età,ci tiene a far sapere che svolge molto volontariato,non si è mai capito a chi o a cosa,sembra candida e irreale fra un flap flap e un tump tump,non è mai lei e se è lei e sempre colpa di altri,è così, reale ed irreale ma se nel tuo sedere arriva un cetriolo a tradimento senza preavviso alcuno stai tranquilla che porta comunque la sua firma!Anche se negherà fino alla morte!


Ciao Oscù,

quando è entrata ... poco dopo, io e lei ci siamo scontrati ... 
incontravo delle incoerenze ... c'era qualcosa che non quadrava ... 

lei diceva che ero io ... io continuavo la mia ...
mi ricordo, che già allora Ultimo mi diede ragione ...
spiegandole, che avvolte ... non era chiara ... ecc. ecc. 

poi, io vado e vengo ... alcune cose non le so ... 
ma avevo già inquadrato il "personaggio" ... 

per me, è chiaro ... se c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra e la volontà,
da entrambe, non c'è per chiarire ... io scanso ... evito ... non rispondo ...

ho creduto, che fosse "chiaro per entrambe" ... visto che anche lei mi scansava ...

poi ... io sono intervenuta nella discussione, dicendo più che altro, la sensazione che 
ho di te e di Ultimo ... e di come AB ... 

certo, fuori dal contesto della discussione ... ma pur sempre un inquadratura mia, di un utente ... vero  ...

e pur specificandolo per ben due volte ... mi offendi, ripetutamente? 

cioè ... ti porgo la mano e tu mi sputi in faccio?
scenario già visto ... chiudo ... 

Oscù ... io continuo per la mia strada ... 

per chiarire sono sempre pronta ... sempre ...

ma, con posizioni chiare ... le ambiguità ... NADA ... STOP ... NON ESISTE ...

a me basta già la zona grigia ... 

non ho tempo per seguire i salterelli, giochetti degli altri ...

ti trovi sempre in svantaggio ... devi sempre interpretare ... 

sono dei giochi, per farti venire dei dubbi ...

l'erbaccia ... si tira dalla radice ... 

sono ottimista ... non si sa mai ... ma non credo ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Parto quotando questo post che condivido
> Poi, ho letto più o meno tutto e so già che non riuscirò a spiegarmi ma non mi va di non dare il mio contributo.
> Ho interpretato quello che ha scritto Oscuro in un modo diverso da molti qui dentro.
> Devo anche ammettere Oscuro che capisco chi leggendo non ha pensato a dare un'interpretazione diversa da quella che sembrava. Accidenti a te puoi anche ogni tanto pensarci bene prima di scrivere, magari riformuli ed è più chiaro.
> ...


Credo che con tebe ci state andando tutti troppo lisci,io credo abbia scritto un infamità,per capirci bene, neanche il vituperato alex arrivava a simili nefandezze,spesso le mie reazioni spropositate hanno fatto il gioco di questa signora, ieri ho evitato proprio per questo!A tebe è stato sempre perdonato troppo e non ho mai capito in virtù di cosa,adesso mi sono più chiare le dinamiche del forum,e sono consapevole che se io o ultimo avessimo scritto la metà di quello che si è permessa di scrivere questa signora sarebbe venuto giù il forum!A questo gioco non mi va più di giocare,son stato ripreso da tutti spesso e per molto meno,lei la povera vittima io il grande pezzo di merda,quello che ho scritto è molto chiaro,ho dato ampie spiegazioni,forse anche troppe,nessuno si è degnato se non ultimo di rappresentare a questa signora la gravità delle sue affermazioni,infondo avevo espresso una cosa spiacevole su un'altra utente.!So difendermi benissimo da solo,ma l'uniformità di giudizio deve valere per tutti e qui dentro spesso non va così!Qui dentro mi son preso minacce e ben altro,ma questo per me è troppo!se c'è una cosa davanti alla quale mi fermo è la sofferenza!Nessun problema ho capito le dinamiche del gioco,chi semona vento raccoglie tempesta!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> quando è entrata ... poco dopo, io e lei ci siamo scontrati ...
> incontravo delle incoerenze ... c'era qualcosa che non quadrava ...
> ...


Fidati l'ultimo cetriolo gli è stato fatale,anche se ancora non se ne rende conto....!


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> quando è entrata ... poco dopo, io e lei ci siamo scontrati ...
> incontravo delle incoerenze ... c'era qualcosa che non quadrava ...
> ...


sarò ingenua ma tutti questi giochetti non li vedo


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> sarò ingenua ma tutti questi giochetti non li vedo


In effetti a te sfuggono parecchie cose,altre invece ti sono sempre chiare cara la mia elga!


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti a te *sfuggono parecchie cose,altre invece ti sono sempre chiare *cara la mia elga!


un po' come tutti.
faccio come posso e riesco


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti a te sfuggono parecchie cose,altre invece ti sono sempre chiare cara la mia elga!



Elga é un po' eccessivo direi...


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò ingenua ma tutti questi giochetti non li vedo



Male.
Sono sssssssssubdola.



Attenta Min!
Attenta.


















Sienne...






*BUH!*


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Elga é un po' eccessivo direi...


ma chi è Elga?


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò ingenua ma tutti questi giochetti non li vedo



Ciao Minerva,

no, tu non sei ingenua ... 

forse, codifichi differentemente certi comportamenti,
definendoli di conseguenza differentemente ... dandone un'altra valenza ...

oppure ... sorvoli ... perché hai le tue ragioni ... e così non le noti ...
ragioni, come ... convenienza, 

no, tu non sei ingenua ... tu sei ben capace ad interpretare oltre la parola ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*nààà*



Tebe ha detto:


> Male.
> Sono sssssssssubdola.
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti ti è rimasto di provare a fare la simpatica,già prima il tuo senso dell'umorismo non era il massimo,adesso poi profuma anche di falso, ti prego continua pure....!Io ti sono veramente grato!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Elga*



Minerva ha detto:


> un po' come tutti.
> faccio come posso e riesco


Elga cara,diciamo che potresti di più e fai in modo di non riuscire troppo per salvaguardare certe affinità che proprio onore non ti fanno!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Tebe,

mah ... non capisco ...

cosa mi vuoi dire?

che senso ha?

se non hai niente da dire ... non dire niente ...

non fare il cane che piscia, per marchiare il territorio ...

questa è aria libera ... a tutti ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che con tebe ci state andando tutti troppo lisci,io credo abbia scritto un infamità,per capirci bene, neanche il vituperato alex arrivava a simili nefandezze,spesso le mie reazioni spropositate hanno fatto il gioco di questa signora, ieri ho evitato proprio per questo!A tebe è stato sempre perdonato troppo e non ho mai capito in virtù di cosa,adesso mi sono più chiare le dinamiche del forum,e sono consapevole che se io o ultimo avessimo scritto la metà di quello che si è permessa di scrivere questa signora sarebbe venuto giù il forum!A questo gioco non mi va più di giocare,son stato ripreso da tutti spesso e per molto meno,lei la povera vittima io il grande pezzo di merda,quello che ho scritto è molto chiaro,ho dato ampie spiegazioni,forse anche troppe,nessuno si è degnato se non ultimo di rappresentare a questa signora la gravità delle sue affermazioni,infondo avevo espresso una cosa spiacevole su un'altra utente.!So difendermi benissimo da solo,ma l'uniformità di giudizio deve valere per tutti e qui dentro spesso non va così!Qui dentro mi son preso minacce e ben altro,ma questo per me è troppo!se c'è una cosa davanti alla quale mi fermo è la sofferenza!Nessun problema ho capito le dinamiche del gioco,chi semona vento raccoglie tempesta!


Scusa mi sembra che sulla sofferenza ho detto la stessa cosa che stai dicendo. Ha davvero sbagliato la persona a cui dirlo


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> mah ... non capisco ...
> 
> ...


ti spiego:Alice si sente scoperta e adesso non sa proprio quali cazzo di pesci prendere,sinistri presagi si addensano dietro la sua schiena,credo che tutti i cetrioli e tutta la cattiveria,la zizzania che ha seminato siano sulla strada del ritorno.....!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma chi è Elga?



Un personaggio di uomini e donne ...
almeno se intende quella elga...
bella e simpatica donna 
ma un po' troppo all'eccesso...


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un personaggio di uomini e donne ...
> almeno se intende quella elga...
> bella e simpatica donna
> ma un po' troppo all'eccesso...



non vedo uomini e donne.
Non ho la tivì


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

mi spiace che tu non abbia ancora capito quanto io balli da sola e quanto non mi interessi di apparire simpatica a tizio e a caio. le affinità che ho con te o con tebe non devono né farmi onore, né crearmi problemi.
voglio sentirmi libera di dire la mia senza pormi la questione di stare con questa e quest'altra fazione.



oscuro ha detto:


> Elga cara,diciamo che potresti di più e fai in modo di non riuscire troppo per salvaguardare certe affinità che proprio onore non ti fanno!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non vedo uomini e donne.
> Non ho la tivì



Non c'è problema se ti interessasse
e sono quasi sicura di si...
trovi le puntate anche sul web...
e dall'inizio addirittura...


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> no, tu non sei ingenua ...
> 
> ...


e quindi ?
perché fai la sibillina?
ho le mie ragioni a sorvolare?
ci credo  ; certe cose m'interessano il giusto com'è naturale che sia.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non c'è problema se ti interessasse
> e sono quasi sicura di si...
> trovi le puntate anche sul web...
> *e dall'inizio addirittura*...



:festa::ballo:


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi ?
> perché fai la sibillina?
> ho le mie ragioni a sorvolare?
> ci credo  ; certe cose m'interessano il giusto com'è naturale che sia.


Ciao Minerva,

vedi ... se mi ci metto i giochetti li so fare pure io ...

ho dato due possibilità ...

di natura ... tendo verso la prima ... 

per la seconda, ho tirato il brutto in me ... 

e tu hai scelto la seconda ... la dice lunga ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> vedi ... se mi ci metto i giochetti li so fare pure io ...
> 
> ...


ma pensa te.
ti lascio giocare volentieri, ciao


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma pensa te.
> ti lascio giocare volentieri, ciao


Ciao ...

e 

Amen ...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa mi sembra che sulla sofferenza ho detto la stessa cosa che stai dicendo. Ha davvero sbagliato la persona a cui dirlo


Credo che un pò tutti siate in forte imbarazzo a commentare una nefandezza simile!Se fosse stato qualcun' altro a scrivere certe bestialità i commenti sarebbero stati decisamente molto più incisivi.Farfalla, tebe sapeva benissimo cosa scrivere e sapeva bene a chi stava scrivendo!In questo è decisamente molto recidiva,purtroppo gli è stata sempre concessa una certa immunità,non voglio tediarmi e tediarvi nel ricordare i vari pezzi di bravura dell'artista in questione,certo quello di ieri è il suo capolavoro più indiscusso.Adesso io sono in una fase particolare,chi fosse questa signora mi era chiaro già da svariato tempo,sto cercando di capire la buonafede di chi ha sempre fatto finta di non vedere e o di chi ha sempre difeso a prescindere lei ed i loschi figuri ai quali si è sempre accompagnata per denigrare chi aveva capito quali panni vestiva!Il mio "problema" non è quello che ha scritto tebe,che sinceramente qualifica ancora una volta lei,il mio problema è capire in virtu di cosa gli è stato permesso di arrivare a tanto,e non solo...!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiace che tu non abbia ancora capito quanto io balli da sola e quanto non mi interessi di apparire simpatica a tizio e a caio. le affinità che ho con te o con tebe non devono né farmi onore, né crearmi problemi.
> voglio sentirmi libera di dire la mia senza pormi la questione di stare con questa e quest'altra fazione.


Vedi non c'è pià alcuna fazione,c'è solo da prendere atto di alcune cose.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa mi sembra che sulla sofferenza ho detto la stessa cosa che stai dicendo. Ha davvero sbagliato la persona a cui dirlo


Mi permetto di aggiungere anche che non mi è per nulla chiaro l'imbarazzo e la leggerezza con la quale si sta commentato una porcata del genere!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi permetto di aggiungere anche che non mi è per nulla chiaro l'imbarazzo e la leggerezza con la quale si sta commentato una porcata del genere!


Ma parli di me? No perché non capisco scusa


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma parli di me? No perché non capisco scusa


No,farfy ci mancherebbe.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto quotando questo post che condivido
> Poi, ho letto più o meno tutto e so già che non riuscirò a spiegarmi ma non mi va di non dare il mio contributo.
> Ho interpretato quello che ha scritto Oscuro in un modo diverso da molti qui dentro.
> Devo anche ammettere Oscuro che capisco chi leggendo non ha pensato a dare un'interpretazione diversa da quella che sembrava. Accidenti a te puoi anche ogni tanto pensarci bene prima di scrivere, magari riformuli ed è più chiaro.
> ...



quoto, tranne la pugnalata alle spalle
perchè, come ho detto prima, mi pare esagerata riferita alle parole di un forum


...aspè però mo' sta ferma che estraggo il pugnale...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> quoto, tranne la pugnalata alle spalle
> perchè, come ho detto prima, mi pare esagerata riferita alle parole di un forum
> 
> 
> ...aspè però mo' sta ferma che estraggo il pugnale...


Posso farvi una domanda seria?ma se quella porcata l'avesse scritta oscuro o ultimo come sarebbe stata presa?Io trasecolo a dire il vero,ho visto dare addosso a ultimo per molto meno e adesso noto commenti su tebe come se mi avesse semplicemente mandato affare in culo,io giuro che non capisco o meglio, forse stavolta non voglio capire...!


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farvi una domanda seria?ma se quella porcata l'avesse scritta oscuro o ultimo come sarebbe stata presa?Io trasecolo a dire il vero,ho visto dare addosso a ultimo per molto meno e adesso noto commenti su tebe come se mi avesse semplicemente mandato affare in culo,io giuro che non capisco o meglio, forse stavolta non voglio capire...!



seriamente: mi hai mai visto dare addosso a qualcuno?





a parte Ultimo Sangre:inlove:, ma per altri motivi


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto, tranne la pugnalata alle spalle
> perchè, come ho detto prima, mi pare esagerata riferita alle parole di un forum
> 
> 
> ...aspè però mo' sta ferma che estraggo il pugnale...


Riferita al forum si se ti fermi al virtuale


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riferita al forum si se ti fermi al virtuale



ma guarda che è proprio questo il punto, secondo me

a volte si leggono dei termini esagerati per un forum

la pugnalata alle spalle rimanda ad un alto tradimento inaspettato, che nella vita purtroppo può capitare,  e fa gravi danni, invece in un forum no, secondo me

che danni reali potrebbe mai avere un utente? nessuno


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

io non sottovaluterei la forza della parola ... 

e poi, in un forum ... la parola può assume una certa ombra ... 

che la si può associare al fare ...

no ... la parola può essere molto concreta ... avvolte più di un'azione 


credo ... penso ...

mah, non lo so ... devo pensarci su ...

sienne


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> *io non sottovaluterei la forza della parola ...
> *
> ...



nemmeno io, infatti per me dare una pugnalata alle spalle (non ce l'ho con farfalla, è solo un esempio) sta a significare fare del male a chi non se lo aspettava da te
che male può mai fare un nick?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che è proprio questo il punto, secondo me
> 
> a volte si leggono dei termini esagerati per un forum
> 
> ...


Un utente che conosci fuori si peró. A questo mi riferivo


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> nemmeno io, infatti per me dare una pugnalata alle spalle (non ce l'ho con farfalla, è solo un esempio) sta a significare fare del male a chi non se lo aspettava da te
> che male può mai fare un nick?


Ciao,

non afferro ... proprio non ci arrivo ...

cioè, non capisco "che male può mai fare un nick?"

ti spiego:

dietro un nick, c'è una persona ... 

più nick (persone), si incontrano virtualmente ... e parlano ...

se non erro, qui si parla della vita, di un certo aspetto, per alcuni dolorosi ... e non di fiori o semi ...

perciò si portano informazioni da fuori ... della vita "materiale" ... 

le informazioni ... pronunciate in parole ... le puoi usare per ferire ... 

... perciò non capisco ... i nick, non sono variabili ... ma fissi ...

proprio per poter collocare le parole ad un nick, e che dietro quel nick, c'è una persona ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che è proprio questo il punto, secondo me
> 
> a volte si leggono dei termini esagerati per un forum
> 
> ...


spaccare la tastiera mentre sta scrivendo ?
la butto li eh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non vedo uomini e donne.
> Non ho la tivì


ahhh.... avevi perso il telecomando del frullatore... ecco perchè!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahhh.... avevi perso il telecomando del frullatore... ecco perchè!


Sbri (visto che ci sei e sei una vecchia utente) ma qui tutte cenerentole e cenerentoli che a mezzanotte perdono...il collegamento?


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Minerva,

Mi scuso. Non è stato giusto, da parte mia. 

L’uso del termine “ingenua” per definirti … non so, non ho saputo collocarlo. 

Non so … se lo pensi, davvero …
Non so … se stavi scherzando …
Non so … se stavi prendendo in giro …
Non so … se stavi stuzzicando … 
Ecc.
In mente, mi si sono scattate tutte le possibilità possibili e ho reagito male. Avrei potuto chiedere. 

Fiduciosa … sì, questo lo penso … e lo hai dimostrato più volte. 

Ma hai anche dimostrato, che sai ben distinguere … 
e che non ingerisci tutto e lo ritieni per buono … 
cioè, la persona ingenua … è come se vivesse in una dimensione 
parallela alla realtà … incredula alle malizie e alle cattiverie … 

Perché ho fatto la Sibilla? 
A dire il vero, non conosco tutto il mito della Sibilla, ci sono due versioni mi sembra… 
quella che si fa ispirare dai dei e quella scientifica, e poi c’è l’aspetto della verginità ecc. 
in poche parole, non so a cosa tu ti riferissi. 

E nuovamente ho reagito male. Oramai, stavo su quel binario. 

Però, la tua scelta … dell’amaro in bocca ha lasciato … 

Comunque sia … io prendo le distanze (parlo in generale). 

So benissimo che c’è la cattiveria, furbizia, malignità, invidia, chi sa giocare con i termini ecc. … 
chi lo usa consciamente chi meno …
puhh, una marea d’aspetti … dal nobile al infame … da vittima al carnefice … 
Non riesco proprio a mettere ordine, a farmi un’idea concreta … 
della vastità, della meschinità … è un mondo vastissimo e so, che tutti ne facciamo parte … 
in maniera, naturalmente, molto differente … come in tutto poi. 

Continuo per la mia strada … come finora. 
Avendo naturalmente affinità più con alcuni che con altri … 
è una cosa normale … 
dicendo, quello che penso ... 
ma certe cose, cercherò di lasciare perdere ... 


sienne

fa un freddo cane ... la caldaia non funziona e per fortuna è nuova ... 
sto come una scema davanti alla stufa svedese ... 
finito colazione ... scappo ...


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> Mi scuso. Non è stato giusto, da parte mia.
> 
> ...


Sienne ti scusi?I miei complimenti,ogni tanto capita di imbattermi in persone che hanno l'umiltà di scusarsi,una rarità,veramente complimenti!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che è proprio questo il punto, secondo me
> 
> a volte si leggono dei termini esagerati per un forum
> 
> ...


Ho letto a sprazzi, non so se la mia opinione rientrerà nel contesto dei vostri discorsi, ma prendo spunto dalle frasi che hai scritto e dico la mia.

 Qualsiasi utente-persona c'è che legge, o scrive, incamera quello che è l'oggetto della discussione. Sta poi a questo/a riuscire a lavorare su quello che è un'opinione scritta dagli altri, e nella parola scritta come nella parola a viva voce, si può fare molto ma molto male, come si può fare anche, molto ma molto bene. Altrimenti che cacchio ci stiamo a fare qua ?


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> Mi scuso. Non è stato giusto, da parte mia.
> 
> ...


non so perché ti rivolgi a me , non riesco bene a capirti , comunque tutto a posto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> Mi scuso. Non è stato giusto, da parte mia.
> 
> ...


... a me questa donna piace.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... a me questa donna piace.



Si nota dai puntini messi prima.:mrgreen::rotfl:copiona!


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... a me questa donna piace.


non starai pensando di diventare lesbica! perlomeno dalla ancora un po in giro, prima della scelta, che non si sa mai, dovessi poi cambiare idea e sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

Cla, perchè hai deciso di non mostrari quando sei in linea?  Cioè,  perchè il tuo pallino non è verde? Come mai questa decisione?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non starai pensando di diventare lesbica! perlomeno dalla ancora un po in giro, prima della scelta, che non si sa mai, dovessi poi cambiare idea e sarà troppo tardi.



Ngiorno eh! caffè?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Cla, perchè hai deciso di non mostrari quando sei in linea?  Cioè,  perchè il tuo pallino non è verde? Come mai questa decisione?



C'è un motivo, dopo lo scrivo in MP. 

Ora qualcuno/a non mi domandi il motivo, è solo che sono cretino e faccio ste cose.


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sienne ti scusi?I miei complimenti,ogni tanto capita di imbattermi in persone che hanno l'umiltà di scusarsi,una rarità,veramente complimenti!


Ciao Oscuro,

No … umile no … c’è quell’aspetto nella parola di essere piegati … 

Ti assicuro, che non sono piegata … sono solo “rigida” in alcune cose e conseguente … 

Avvolte un pregio, avvolte un difetto … 

Ma forse tu non lo intendevi così, perciò grazie. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> No … umile no … c’è quell’aspetto nella parola di essere piegati …
> 
> ...


Ho molta stima delle persone che hanno il buon senso di chiedere scusa quando sbagliono o quando pensano di aver sbagliato,in un mondo arrogante e prepotente gente come te è una rarità!


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Cla, perchè hai deciso di non mostrari quando sei in linea? Cioè, perchè il tuo pallino non è verde? Come mai questa decisione?


Ultimo ha un pallino molto piccolo ed è bianco slavato!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha un pallino molto piccolo ed è bianco slavato!



Veramente pensavo di averne due!  magari mi controllo ed all'occasione.. sai com'è no!


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Veramente pensavo di averne due!  magari mi controllo ed all'occasione.. sai com'è no!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Veramente pensavo di averne due!  magari mi controllo ed all'occasione.. sai com'è no!


Non confonderti con quel pedicello che gioca a nascondino in mezzo ai due pallini....!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non confonderti con quel pedicello che gioca a nascondino in mezzo ai due pallini....!



Io sapevo che dovevi ricordarmelo! ne ero sicuro! convintissimo! 

Ok sei contento ora? :triste: Sei in malafede! ti nutri del mio dolore e.. scusami non riesco a trattenermi, fai schifo! ohh mi sono sfogato. :rock:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sapevo che dovevi ricordarmelo! ne ero sicuro! convintissimo!
> 
> Ok sei contento ora? :triste: Sei in malafede! ti nutri del mio dolore e.. scusami non riesco a trattenermi, fai schifo! ohh mi sono sfogato. :rock:


Pure tu?sono il vamipiro di tradimento.net....!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure tu?sono il vamipiro di tradimento.net....!



Chi di spada ferisce di spada perisce!

:dracula:

Ambaraba cicci cocò, tre civette sul como! che facevano l'amore con la figlia del dottore! il dottore s'ammalo! ambaraba cicci cocò! :corna::cincin2:



Difficile da capire oscù. ma medita eh! :rotfl:

Spè ne ho un'altra, minchia papà questa è forte! te la scrivo dopo, l'euforia me l'ha fatta scordare.:strepitoso:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No...
> la particolarità e che qui (virtuale intendo) vorremmo
> essere tutti stimati come persone vere dimenticandoci che siamo
> dei personaggi...
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... suppongo che valga per te ...
> perché per me, non è così ...
> ...




volevo riprendere questo discorso  e che forse spiegherò in modo ancora
più confuso ma tantè ci provo:

partiamo con il presupposto che a me anche interessa scambiare pensieri
non ho mai messo in dubbuo che dietro ad un nik o "personnaggio "ci sia una persona VERA
che respira , che vive che tutto come me e che, tramite "indizi" come dici tu che sono dati tramite la scrittura, 
e dove per me si limita ad una conoscenza scritta non fisica  e non orale  ,ci si riesce a farsi un'idea di come sono 
quei personaggi dove per personaggio indendo una qualsiasi persona che conoscosco non nel reale ma tramite diciamo schermi nel senso  che anche un personaggio televisivo è una persona vera ma io per quante nozioni ,informazioni private o pubbliche ecc....ecc...che riesco a carpire in giro e per qualto possa avere stima o non stima di questo "personaggio " non saprò mai come realmente è nella vita reale ...

Quello che  metto in dubbio è la VERIDICITA di un personaggio e questo è dovuto sempre agli indizi che da di se nei 
vari scritti ...ma è comunque un a valutazione sempre soggettiva e di quello che io riesco a carpire che sia giusto o sbagliato  può darsi ceh altri lo carpiscano diversamente...


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un utente che conosci fuori si peró. A questo mi riferivo



se lo conosci sì, hai ragione
il forum in questi casi è un modo in più per comunicare con chi già conosci, ergo la pugnalata può essere reale


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> volevo riprendere questo discorso e che forse spiegherò in modo ancora
> più confuso ma tantè ci provo:
> 
> partiamo con il presupposto che a me anche interessa scambiare pensieri
> ...


... ho paura a dirlo...






































no.:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ho paura a dirlo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stai scherzando vero?!

è per la punteggiatura?


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non afferro ... proprio non ci arrivo ...
> 
> ...



è vero, i nick sono fissi ed è proprio per questo che col tempo (ma anche subito:mrgreen nascono simpatie/antipatie

tuttavia in non mi sentirei ferita per insulti o illazioni rivolti al mio nick (non a me) da un altro nick, poichè la persona che c'è dietro al nick non sa chi sono, come sono, come sorrido, come mi arrabbio e come posso essere sensibile, sa solo qualcosa che ha intuito leggendo qua e là qualche frase riconducibile al mio nick, il che a mio parere è molto diverso dalla realtà delle cose


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl:





lunapiena ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero?!
> 
> è per la punteggiatura?


:rotfl: sì, sto scherzando:rotfl:. Non ho resistito ...scusa:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> è vero, i nick sono fissi ed è proprio per questo che col tempo (ma anche subito:mrgreen nascono simpatie/antipatie
> 
> tuttavia in non mi sentirei ferita per insulti o illazioni rivolti al mio nick (non a me) da un altro nick, poichè la persona che c'è dietro al nick non sa chi sono, *come sono*, come sorrido, come mi arrabbio e come posso essere sensibile, sa solo qualcosa che ha intuito leggendo qua e là qualche frase riconducibile al mio nick, il che a mio parere è molto diverso dalla realtà delle cose


Io ti immagino come una fetta di gorgonzola che parla.


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto a sprazzi, non so se la mia opinione rientrerà nel contesto dei vostri discorsi, ma prendo spunto dalle frasi che hai scritto e dico la mia.
> 
> Qualsiasi utente-persona c'è che legge, o scrive, incamera quello che è l'oggetto della discussione. Sta poi a questo/a riuscire a lavorare su quello che è un'opinione scritta dagli altri, e nella parola scritta come nella parola a viva voce, si può fare molto ma molto male, come si può fare anche, molto ma molto bene.* Altrimenti che cacchio ci stiamo a fare qua ?*





qua stiamo a parlare, se ci va
infatti chi non si trova bene o si stufa, mica rimane
cosa che, nella vita reale, non sempre si può fare


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl: sì, sto scherzando:rotfl:. Non ho resistito ...scusa:mrgreen:



:bleble:


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti immagino come una fetta di gorgonzola che parla.



ecco appunto!

in realtà, per quanto possa sembrarti assurdo, non sono affatto una fetta di gorgonzola che parla

...al limite, che scrive:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> qua stiamo a parlare, se ci va
> ...



Non t'ho fatto arrabbiare vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco appunto!
> 
> in realtà, per quanto possa sembrarti assurdo, non sono affatto una fetta di gorgonzola che parla
> 
> ...al limite, che scrive:mrgreen:


ma... sei veramente tutta rosa, VERO?


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> volevo riprendere questo discorso  e che forse spiegherò in modo ancora
> più confuso ma tantè ci provo:
> 
> partiamo con il presupposto che a me anche interessa scambiare pensieri
> ...



si capisce di più quando scrivi 2 righe!

o 3:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco appunto!
> 
> in realtà, per quanto possa sembrarti assurdo, non sono affatto una fetta di gorgonzola che parla
> 
> ...al limite, che scrive:mrgreen:


L'importante è che sai di gorgonzola, poi come sei fatta conta relativamente.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> è vero, i nick sono fissi ed è proprio per questo che col tempo (ma anche subito:mrgreen nascono simpatie/antipatie
> 
> tuttavia in non mi sentirei ferita per insulti o illazioni rivolti al mio nick (non a me) da un altro nick, poichè la persona che c'è dietro al nick non sa chi sono, come sono, come sorrido, come mi arrabbio e come posso essere sensibile, sa solo qualcosa che ha intuito leggendo qua e là qualche frase riconducibile al mio nick, il che a mio parere è molto diverso dalla realtà delle cose



Cuoto:singleeye:


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... sei veramente tutta rosa, VERO?



sì certo

sono ariana, ricordi?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante è che sai di gorgonzola, poi come sei fatta conta relativamente.



temo di no...provvederò!:mrgreen:


dai che è un bel po' che non lo mangio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> 
> sono ariana, ricordi?:mrgreen:


hai visto che c'è Eretteo che tesse le lodi amatorie delle comuniste? Che sia un segnale sul prossimo governo?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai visto che c'è Eretteo che tesse le lodi amatorie delle comuniste? Che sia un segnale sul prossimo governo?:mrgreen:



davvero??
no, ero a milano, torno ora, giornataccia!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> si capisce di più quando scrivi 2 righe!
> 
> o 3:mrgreen:




Leggi bene !
è tutto scritto...:mrgreen:

ma le fette di gorgonzola hanno mani e occhi


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero??
> no, ero a milano, torno ora, giornataccia!


Davvero.
Stasera vado a recuperare i moonboot in cantina.


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non t'ho fatto arrabbiare vero?



ma nemmeno un po'!

sei matto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggi bene !
> è tutto scritto...:mrgreen:
> 
> *ma le fette di gorgonzola hanno mani e occhi*


dipende da quanto tempo le hai in frigorifero.


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggi bene !
> è tutto scritto...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma le fette di gorgonzola hanno mani e occhi



ma tu dai retta a quel grezzone di Joey??


:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu dai retta a quel grezzone di Joey??
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


A me del gorgonzola piace pure la crosta, che non sarebbe edibile.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno un po'!
> 
> sei matto?:mrgreen:


Meno male va!!


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me del gorgonzola piace pure la crosta, che non sarebbe edibile.



grazie, che complimentone!

ritiro il grezzone

...forse :mrgreen:


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Meno male va!!



perchè, con chi hai litigato oggi?

o si fa prima a sapere con chi non?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè, con chi hai litigato oggi?
> 
> o si fa prima a sapere con chi non?:mrgreen:



:risata::risata::risata:

:angeletto:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu dai retta a quel grezzone di Joey??
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


grezzone????





io me lo immagino così....


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

:scared::scared::scared:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dipende da quanto tempo le hai in frigorifero.


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> è vero, i nick sono fissi ed è proprio per questo che col tempo (ma anche subito:mrgreen nascono simpatie/antipatie
> 
> tuttavia in non mi sentirei ferita per insulti o illazioni rivolti al mio nick (non a me) da un altro nick, poichè la persona che c'è dietro al nick non sa chi sono, come sono, come sorrido, come mi arrabbio e come posso essere sensibile, sa solo qualcosa che ha intuito leggendo qua e là qualche frase riconducibile al mio nick, il che a mio parere è molto diverso dalla realtà delle cose





free ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> qua stiamo a parlare, se ci va
> ...



Ciao,

ok ... ora ho capito ...

ma anche no ...  ...

ma va bene così ...

per me qualsiasi forma di interazione con una persona 
appartiene alla sfera reale ... può cambiare modalità ... 
ma sempre reale è.

ti assicuro, che io nella vita reale, se mi stufo ...
mi alzo e me ne vado ...
l'ho fatto ancora qualche venerdì fa, ad una riunione ... 
mi hanno rotto ... l'ho sciolta ... terminata ... e amen. 

sienne


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... ora ho capito ...
> 
> ...



dipende dalle riunioni, cara la mia marchionne!:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> dipende dalle riunioni, cara la mia marchionne!:mrgreen:


Ciao,

hehe non so cosa sia marchionne ...

beh, era una riunione importante 
(se fosse stata una cavolata, non ci sarei neanche andata :mrgreen,

ho rischiato ... perché dipendevo dalla loro decisione,
in un attimo, sono stata pronta a tutto, ma sicuramente non a sopportare ... 
avrei fatto le valige, presa mia figlia e avrei cambiato cantone ... 

è raro che lo faccia comunque ... cerco già in partenza di non mettermi
in certe situazioni ... 

sotto sotto ... sono una testa di legno :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> hehe non so cosa sia marchionne ...
> 
> ...


Quindi sei infelice?stai soffrendo?dimmi io sono la tua merdaccia....!


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> hehe non so cosa sia marchionne ...
> 
> ...



marchionne è l'a.d. della fiat
dicendo prima che hai sciolto la riunione, ti paragonavo a lui
ora invece ho capito che te ne sei andata


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi sei infelice?stai soffrendo?dimmi io sono la tua merdaccia....!


Qualcuno gli/le dica che è infelice ... Vi prego :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi sei infelice?stai soffrendo?dimmi io sono la tua merdaccia....!


Ciao,

 ... Oscù!!! 

che mi vuoi liberare? ... 

succhia quanto vuoi dalla mia sofferenza ... 

schlererai ... :mrgreen: ...

non sai di che veleno sono fatta ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Liberarti?*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... Oscù!!!
> 
> ...


Mica voglio farti un favore,io voglio farvi stare più male,ho bisogno di vedervi star male,invece qui sorridete tutti,che cazzo vi sorridete poi?cosa?


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> marchionne è l'a.d. della fiat
> dicendo prima che hai sciolto la riunione, ti paragonavo a lui
> ora invece ho capito che te ne sei andata



SiN: A.D. è = ad Amministratore Delegato.


................ nel caso ..................

Lui


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

grazie ... per il chiarimento ...

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me del gorgonzola piace pure la crosta, che non sarebbe edibile.


A me fa venire i conati di vomito persino l'odore a distanza.......


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SiN: A.D. è = ad Amministratore Delegato.
> 
> 
> ................ nel caso ..................
> ...



eh?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh?



Infatti è stato poco chiaro, e dire che ho avuto l'impressione che voleva fare l'acculturato.. su terra terra poi.. e lui poi... boh! 



:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh?


rispondo a Lei ingegnere ed indirettamente a quel debosciato di Ultimo: L'importante è che abbia capito SiN.

e poi, i cosi vostri, non ve li fate mai?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> rispondo a Lei ingegnere ed indirettamente a quel debosciato di Ultimo: L'importante è che abbia capito SiN.
> 
> e poi, i cosi vostri, non ve li fate mai?



Dico se io non ho capito SiN, che posso farci!!! minchia però! 

free, mi spieghi tu che io illo non lo capiscio.... chi lo ha capisciuto può anche erudirmi lui/lei.


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> rispondo a Lei ingegnere ed indirettamente a quel debosciato di Ultimo: L'importante è che abbia capito SiN.
> 
> e poi,* i cosi vostri, non ve li fate mai?*



no


:mrgreen:


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico se io non ho capito SiN, che posso farci!!! minchia però!
> 
> free, mi spieghi tu che io illo non lo capiscio.... chi lo ha capisciuto può anche erudirmi lui/lei.



era la spiegazione dell'acronimo per Sin, vale a dire Sienne


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> era la spiegazione dell'acronimo per Sin, vale a dire Sienne



Minchia! finalmente, sei stata chiarissima free, grazie.

Impara lui impara. e sii più modesto la prossima volta, tzè!


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

*ingegnera,*

siamo a spasso stamene, o tira forte il vento in cantiere?


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> siamo a spasso stamene, o tira forte il vento in cantiere?



diluvia caro, che palle...


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

la ditta appaltatrice non ha previsto questa coincidenza? non ti fornisce di apposito paracqua?


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la ditta appaltatrice non ha previsto questa coincidenza? non ti fornisce di apposito paracqua?



no...
o cassa edile o bar!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

A Malta le prostitute per la festa delle donne non lavorano.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no...
> o cassa edile o bar!:mrgreen:


Ma tu fai l'assistente di cantiere?


----------



## free (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu fai l'assistente di cantiere?



no, faccio il committente scassamaroni

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu fai l'assistente di cantiere?


non sminuire. Free è un pilastro.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sminuire. Free è un pilastro.


Guarda che mica è sminuente. Manco il manovale è sminuente, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

non credo esista un lavoro sminuente
sminuente è rubare
anche se di questi tempi
c'è da capire il motivo di chi lo fa


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che mica è sminuente. Manco il manovale è sminuente, per quanto mi riguarda.





Flavia ha detto:


> non credo esista un lavoro sminuente
> sminuente è rubare
> anche se di questi tempi
> c'è da capire il motivo di chi lo fa



questo lo sò, ma se è capo cantiere, avrà responsabilità maggiori di un manovale, un progettista non è come un capocantiere, in questo senso era il mio intendere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sminuire. Free è un pilastro.


Oddio l'hanno cementata? Avete avvisato US ?


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio l'hanno cementata? Avete avvisato US ?


ha fatto una battuta, ha fatto. vuoi che rida? 


sbri, perche sei china con le mani sotto il cavallo? cerchi qualcosa? il cavallo ti guarda anche male.


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio l'hanno cementata? Avete avvisato US ?


più che altro ci vuole
una buona crema idratante


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ha fatto una battuta, ha fatto. vuoi che rida?
> 
> 
> sbri, perche sei china con le mani sotto il cavallo? cerchi qualcosa? il cavallo ti guarda anche male.


Io ho messo a mollo un piede perchè ho l'alluce piallato dopo aver preso un pestone dal cavallo. Che mi guarda sentendosi in colpa. Mica l'ha fatto apposta. Invece, per quanto riguarda il morso sul fianco, posso dire a discolpa dell'altro cavallo che pensava avessi una carota in tasca
Il mio ultimamente è un mondo difficile.


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho messo a mollo un piede perchè ho l'alluce piallato dopo aver preso un pestone dal cavallo. Che mi guarda sentendosi in colpa. Mica l'ha fatto apposta. Invece, per quanto riguarda il morso sul fianco, posso dire a discolpa dell'altro cavallo che pensava avessi una carota in tasca
> Il mio ultimamente è un mondo difficile.


me ne sto rendendo conto.
 Hai troppi cavalli intorno, scegline uno da cavalcare in piena soddisfazione e senza pericolo.


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

*ma che bella settimana:*

Mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto AnnaBlume. è successo di tutto, Oscuro d'accordo con Ultimo e qualcun altro tenta di farla scappare via, Minerva si astiene, tebe la difende a sparatrappo, un casino durato giorni e giorni e lei, la donnina dalle scarpe Nude che fa? beve il suo american coffe in caiach,  in acque calme, preferisce essere sospinta dalla brezza invece che affrontare le rapide.  Alcuni ci hanno anche lasciato il fegato, ormai andato, ciascuno con il proprio contributo, chi la cipolla, chi il peperoncino, meno gradito il fastfud. 
 La cosa che più di ogni altra ha scosso la quiete apparente è l'operato della diabolica mente di Minerva e del suo prode scudiero il Conte i quali, nonostante le sciarpe a riparo, sono riusciti a smascherare il doppio gioco di Brunetta. Nella sua più classica forma, Ultimo  colto da celestiale crisi mistica ringrazia la Santa Donna di sua moglie, mentre, l'indigestione accompaganta da disturbi gastroesofagei scaturita dall'ingordigia di  troppi Involtini Primavera rendono Daniele di una acidità infernale.  
Sbri, senza lasciare nulla al caso, è ancora alla ricerca dello stallone per eccellenza, sogna il purosangue da cavalcare in tutta libertà e senza remore.
 In un mondo da figli dei fiori, presa dai fumi tebeschi e dalle note roccheggianti della chitarra di Chiara svolazza Farfalla inseguita da Annuccia e da Simy  che con un retino di pizzo sexy cercano di catturarla per erodere parte del suo prosperoso seno. Oscuro, cambia mestiere, da oggi organizza viaggi al muro del pianto.


La storia continua, chi entra chi esce,
............... chi piange chi gioisce, ...............
chi piscia ............... sulle maniglie ...............chi dici sguziglie.
.......... in arte rimata .... se l'hanno cagata ............. 
la capra bagnata ...ed il barbuto su sedia arruotata ...............
Ma si sà, la vita turbolente ........... rende tutto delicato come un dente,
lavare e pulire è meglio che agire .......................
ma se si puote, meglio estirpare .............. che dopo bestemmiare.



per tutti gli altri,
buon vichend.
 bai.


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto AnnaBlume. è successo di tutto, Oscuro d'accordo con Ultimo e qualcun altro tenta di farla scappare via, Minerva si astiene, tebe la difende a sparatrappo, un casino durato giorni e giorni e lei, la donnina dalle scarpe Nude che fa? beve il suo american coffe in caiach,  in acque calme, preferisce essere sospinta dalla brezza invece che affrontare le rapide.  Alcuni ci hanno anche lasciato il fegato, ormai andato, ciascuno con il proprio contributo, chi la cipolla, chi il peperoncino, meno gradito il fastfud.
> La cosa che più di ogni altra ha scosso la quiete apparente è l'operato della diabolica mente di Minerva e del suo prode scudiero il Conte i quali, nonostante le sciarpe a riparo, sono riusciti a smascherare il doppio gioco di Brunetta. Nella sua più classica forma, Ultimo  colto da celestiale crisi mistica ringrazia la Santa Donna di sua moglie, mentre, l'indigestione accompaganta da disturbi gastroesofagei scaturita dall'ingordigia di  troppi Involtini Primavera rendono Daniele di una acidità infernale.
> Sbri, senza lasciare nulla al caso, è ancora alla ricerca dello stallone per eccellenza, sogna il purosangue da cavalcare in tutta libertà e senza remore.
> In un mondo da figli dei fiori, presa dai fumi tebeschi e dalle note roccheggianti della chitarra di Chiara svolazza Farfalla inseguita da Annuccia e da Simy  che con un retino di pizzo sexy cercano di catturarla per erodere parte del suo prosperoso seno. Oscuro, cambia mestiere, da oggi organizza viaggi al muro del pianto.
> ...


Posso?Io spero che annab ritorni,adoro il suo umorismo,qui c'è posto per tutti,e poi io sono una merdaccia,adoro la gente che soffre,e annb tanto bene non deve stare!


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?Io spero che annab ritorni,adoro il suo umorismo,qui c'è posto per tutti,e poi io sono una merdaccia,adoro la gente che soffre,e *annb tanto bene non deve stare*!



neanche tu.


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> neanche tu.


Io ne ho piena coglinizione però!:rotfl:Ma il nostro fratello siculo dov'è?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho messo a mollo un piede perchè ho l'alluce piallato dopo aver preso un pestone dal cavallo. Che mi guarda sentendosi in colpa. Mica l'ha fatto apposta. Invece, per quanto riguarda il morso sul fianco, posso dire a discolpa dell'altro cavallo che pensava avessi una carota in tasca
> Il mio ultimamente è un mondo difficile.


:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ne ho piena coglinizione però!:rotfl:Ma il nostro fratello siculo dov'è?


ma che minchia ne sò, sarà andato al bar ad ordinare la mimosa per la Santa Donna.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto AnnaBlume. è successo di tutto, Oscuro d'accordo con Ultimo e qualcun altro tenta di farla scappare via, Minerva si astiene, tebe la difende a sparatrappo, un casino durato giorni e giorni e lei, la donnina dalle scarpe Nude che fa? beve il suo american coffe in caiach,  in acque calme, preferisce essere sospinta dalla brezza invece che affrontare le rapide.  Alcuni ci hanno anche lasciato il fegato, ormai andato, ciascuno con il proprio contributo, chi la cipolla, chi il peperoncino, meno gradito il fastfud.
> La cosa che più di ogni altra ha scosso la quiete apparente è l'operato della diabolica mente di Minerva e del suo prode scudiero il Conte i quali, nonostante le sciarpe a riparo, sono riusciti a smascherare il doppio gioco di Brunetta. Nella sua più classica forma, Ultimo  colto da celestiale crisi mistica ringrazia la Santa Donna di sua moglie, mentre, l'indigestione accompaganta da disturbi gastroesofagei scaturita dall'ingordigia di  troppi Involtini Primavera rendono Daniele di una acidità infernale.
> Sbri, senza lasciare nulla al caso, è ancora alla ricerca dello stallone per eccellenza, sogna il purosangue da cavalcare in tutta libertà e senza remore.
> In un mondo da figli dei fiori, presa dai fumi tebeschi e dalle note roccheggianti della chitarra di Chiara svolazza Farfalla inseguita da Annuccia e da Simy  che con un retino di pizzo sexy cercano di catturarla per erodere parte del suo prosperoso seno. Oscuro, cambia mestiere, da oggi organizza viaggi al muro del pianto.
> ...



Sei fantastico!

Buon vichend compà.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che minchia ne sò, sarà andato al bar ad ordinare la mimosa per la Santa Donna.



:risata::risata::risata:

A dire il vero non l'ho ancora comprata.

Appena ci siamo visti le ho dato un bacio e fatto gli auguri. Mi domanda la mimosa? ed io rispondo la mimosa non l'ho comprata, non serve comprarla soltanto in un giorno particolare.
Stasera però..... altrimenti mi fucila, ci tiene tanto, ed anche io.


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

ma vieru è ca si vinnieru l'antica panelleria?, chidda do famosu paninu cà meusa? una vota ci annai, che ricordi, chi fetu di frittura, che cultura. 
cumpà finiu anchi a ucciria? ma in che minchia di mondo viviamo, ni stamu sucunnu puru l'anima ro più. tristezza.


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*ok*



Lui ha detto:


> ma vieru è ca si vinnieru l'antica panelleria?, chidda do famosu paninu cà meusa? una vota ci annai, che ricordi, chi fetu di frittura, che cultura.
> cumpà finiu anchi a ucciria? ma in che minchia di mondo viviamo, ni stamu sucunnu puru l'anima ro più. tristezza.


Il famoso trio siculo!Pipino pipellino,e pipone....!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma vieru è ca si vinnieru l'antica panelleria?, chidda do famosu paninu cà meusa? una vota ci annai, che ricordi, chi fetu di frittura, che cultura.
> cumpà finiu anchi a ucciria? ma in che minchia di mondo viviamo, ni stamu sucunnu puru l'anima ro più. tristezza.


Chi minchia stai riciennu!! a vucciria fa chiu vuci ri prima! antica panelleria? quali?

Fra frittura fetu, pani ca mieusa, panielli e pirituna ri cu arrutta puru, "cà" un ni lamintamu! viaggiamu ancuora ca è un piaciri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma vieru è ca si vinnieru l'antica panelleria?, chidda do famosu paninu cà meusa? una vota ci annai, che ricordi, chi fetu di frittura, che cultura.
> cumpà finiu anchi a ucciria? ma in che minchia di mondo viviamo, ni stamu sucunnu puru l'anima ro più. tristezza.


ma quale? quella di fronte all'isola?


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

caro io ricordo a vucciria di tanti anni fa, piena di gente urla colori, sapori, profumi. uno spaccato della nostra terra.
ho visto un servizio su rai regione dove dicevano che sono rimasti in pochissimi, la maggior parte extracomuniti.

la panelleria alla quale mi riferisco è quella che ha denunciato i pizzari, non ricordo il nome, famossisima a Palermo, la più antica. Hai capito qual'è?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> caro io ricordo a vucciria di tanti anni fa, piena di gente urla colori, sapori, profumi. uno spaccato della nostra terra.
> ho visto un servizio su rai regione dove dicevano che sono rimasti in pochissimi, la maggior parte extracomuniti.
> 
> la panelleria alla quale mi riferisco è quella che ha denunciato i pizzari, non ricordo il nome, famossisima a Palermo, la più antica. Hai capito qual'è?



Ahh capisco ora a che ti riferisci.

Ma compà le cose cambiano, e devono cambiare, anche perchè dietro una certa facciata c'è tanto altro. Sono sicuro che tu capisci a cosa mi riferisco, ma preferirei evitare certi discorsi.

Per un conto come te penso al passato con nostalgia, per un'altro conto, prendo atto di realtà molto più ..... e sono felice di certi cambiamenti.


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

a proposito del trio non vedo non sento non parlo, le tre scimmiette, le ricordate? ecco una foto, carinissime:





non capisco perchè sono 4 e cosa voglia dire l'ultima a destra. Mha.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a proposito del trio non vedo non sento non parlo, le tre scimmiette, le ricordate? ecco una foto, carinissime:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sbav! porco sei!!


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

scusa claudio ma che minchia ci azzeccano le bionde che hai postato?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa claudio ma che minchia ci azzeccano le bionde che hai postato?


Se vuoi far finire la nostra simpatia dillo subito, mandarti a fanculo non ci metto mica nulla.

Le bionde possono entrare ovunque chiaro? e un scassari chiù con certe domande critine.

Quando esageri esageri eh!

Minchia non toccarmi più le bionde o ti scasso vero tutto! lo giuro sulle palle che.. dovresti avere!


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto AnnaBlume. è successo di tutto, Oscuro d'accordo con Ultimo e qualcun altro tenta di farla scappare via, Minerva si astiene, tebe la difende a sparatrappo, un casino durato giorni e giorni e lei, la donnina dalle scarpe Nude che fa? beve il suo american coffe in caiach,  in acque calme, preferisce essere sospinta dalla brezza invece che affrontare le rapide.  Alcuni ci hanno anche lasciato il fegato, ormai andato, ciascuno con il proprio contributo, chi la cipolla, chi il peperoncino, meno gradito il fastfud.
> La cosa che più di ogni altra ha scosso la quiete apparente è l'operato della diabolica mente di Minerva e del suo prode scudiero il Conte i quali, nonostante le sciarpe a riparo, sono riusciti a smascherare* il doppio gioco di Brunetta.* Nella sua più classica forma, Ultimo  colto da celestiale crisi mistica ringrazia la Santa Donna di sua moglie, mentre, l'indigestione accompaganta da disturbi gastroesofagei scaturita dall'ingordigia di  troppi Involtini Primavera rendono Daniele di una acidità infernale.
> Sbri, senza lasciare nulla al caso, è ancora alla ricerca dello stallone per eccellenza, sogna il purosangue da cavalcare in tutta libertà e senza remore.
> In un mondo da figli dei fiori, presa dai fumi tebeschi e dalle note roccheggianti della chitarra di Chiara svolazza Farfalla inseguita da Annuccia e da Simy  che con un retino di pizzo sexy cercano di catturarla per erodere parte del suo prosperoso seno. Oscuro, cambia mestiere, da oggi organizza viaggi al muro del pianto.
> ...



In che senso hanno smascherato il doppio gioco di Brunetta?
E' _davvero_ quel Brunetta?



paura


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In che senso hanno smascherato il doppio gioco di Brunetta?
> E' _davvero_ quel Brunetta?
> 
> 
> ...


tu dov'eri? 

Comunque peggio, mooolto peggio.


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In che senso hanno smascherato il doppio gioco di Brunetta?
> E' _davvero_ quel Brunetta?
> 
> 
> ...



:scared:


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu dov'eri?
> 
> Comunque peggio, mooolto peggio.



ero a lavorare. Io.
Sono arrivata adesso.
Peggio???


ommadonna.


Parla!!!!



paura fifissima


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Mi stati faciennu cacacari incapu. chi è sta brunetta!??!
:scared:

Simy me lo dici tu, per favore!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ero a lavorare. Io.
> Sono arrivata adesso.
> Peggio???
> 
> ...


si ipotizza che brunetta sia una vecchia utente del vecchio forum.Persa/Ritrovata. Sia Minerva che Conte l'hanno riconosciuta. Lei però per il momento ha smentito.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si ipotizza che brunetta sia una vecchia utente del vecchio forum.Persa/Ritrovata. Sia Minerva che Conte l'hanno riconosciuta. Lei però per il momento ha smentito.



A dire il vero lo avevo anche io percepito, e detto come una comare ad un'amico in MP qualche tempo fa. :mrgreen: MI CHE SONO PETTEGOLO! Staminchia!


Viva la sinceritè la fraternitè ed ultimè!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A dire il vero lo avevo anche io percepito, e detto come una comare ad un'amico in MP qualche tempo fa. :mrgreen: MI CHE SONO PETTEGOLO! Staminchia!
> 
> 
> Viva la sinceritè la fraternitè ed ultimè!


Chissà chi è l'amico?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A dire il vero lo avevo anche io percepito, e detto come una comare ad un'amico in MP qualche tempo fa. :mrgreen: MI CHE SONO PETTEGOLO! Staminchia!
> 
> 
> Viva la sinceritè la fraternitè ed ultimè!


Boh. Io spero che Min e Conte abbiano preso una cantonata. Mi sono un po' rotta gli zebedei di tutto 'sto clima di sospetto. Pare di essere in 10 piccoli indiani. Uff. Ma tu sei Clà o sei Annuccia sotto mentite spoglie? E chi sono io? E dove andiamo? Un fiorino.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chissà chi è l'amico?:mrgreen:


Se mi dai un cioccolattino te lo dico:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Boh. Io spero che Min e Conte abbiano preso una cantonata. Mi sono un po' rotta gli zebedei di tutto 'sto clima di sospetto. Pare di essere in 10 piccoli indiani. Uff. Ma tu sei Clà o sei Annuccia sotto mentite spoglie? E chi sono io? E dove andiamo? Un fiorino.



Ecco vedi mi sta offendendo! perchè se io fossi annuccia, sarei almeno una quinta!  cavolo sbri! :mrgreen:


Fiorino auto o denaro?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi dai un cioccolattino te lo dico:mrgreen:


Non ce n'è bisogno. Quin dentro che parla di comare è uno solo


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce n'è bisogno. Quin dentro che parla di comare è uno solo


Chissenefrega, tu ora mi dai il cioccolato! o con le buone o.....

















































me lo vado a comprare io. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissenefrega, tu ora mi dai il cioccolato! o con le buone o.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fra un po di giorni mi regalano un uovo da 5 kg........te ne mando un pezzetto, ok?


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si ipotizza che brunetta sia una vecchia utente del vecchio forum.Persa/Ritrovata. Sia Minerva che Conte l'hanno riconosciuta. Lei però per il momento ha smentito.



Persa era l'utente super cattivissima???
:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Persa era l'utente super cattivissima???
> :mrgreen:


Qua l'unico vero cattivo attualmente sono io. Dovrebbe vedersela con me, la signora.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua l'unico vero cattivo attualmente sono io. Dovrebbe vedersela con me, la signora.



ma tu sei un cuoricino di panna
:inlove:









scherzo non mostrizzarmi.
paura.
:scared:





comunque non mi hanno ancora risposto.
Era l'utente super cattivissima messa "al bando"?
Mi spiace Joey, tu non ci sei arrivato:mrgreen:
ancora....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu sei un cuoricino di panna
> :inlove:
> 
> 
> ...


Era l'utente messa al bando
Cattivissima è una leggenda


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era l'utente messa al bando
> Cattivissima è una leggenda


Ma messa al bando perchè? Che poi mi pare che pure Minni fu bannata, ma lei mica è cattiva, solo stramba.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era l'utente messa al bando
> Cattivissima è una leggenda


Cattivissima era una mia libera interpretazione.
Era stata messa al bando perchè era troppo brava?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow;1091610[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Ma messa al bando perchè?[/B] Che poi mi pare che pure Minni fu bannata, ma lei mica è cattiva, solo stramba.



faccio la seria.
Anche io vorrei saperlo.
Leggiucchiando di qui e di là ho un idea ma....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Cattivissima era una mia libera interpretazione*.
> Era stata messa al bando perchè era troppo brava?:mrgreen:



Lo so
La motivazione per cui è stata messa al bando è così surreale che nemmeno riesco a spiegarlo.
Dopodichè fu fatto un sondaggio per chiedere agli utenti chi voleva la sua riammissione.
chi ha votato si è stato bannato.
Poi alcuni hanno fatto scritto ad Admin e sono stati riammessi.

Ecco perchè quando qualcuno propone di fare un sondaggio "i vecchi" si astengono. Non si sa mai che fine si fa.


non so se l'ho  già detto ma io e l'utente in questione non eravamo in ottimi rapporti ma non ho mai approvato la sua esclusione. Non votai a quel sondaggio perchè avrei voluto rispondere che mi era indifferente la sua riammissione ma l'opzione non era prevista


Ora Tebe sappi che mi aspetto da te almeno 10 smeraldi nei prossimi gioni per coprire i rossi che questa mia spiegazione mi farà arrivare


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so
> La motivazione per cui è stata messa al bando è così surreale che nemmeno riesco a spiegarlo.
> *Dopodichè fu fatto un sondaggio per chiedere agli utenti chi voleva la sua riammissione.
> chi ha votato si è stato bannato.
> ...



Fico. Ma nel frattempo Quibuerbuz è diventato così perchè ha cominciato a curarsi? Non che stia bene eh, neanche adesso. Però rispetto a prima...


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so
> La motivazione per cui è stata messa al bando è così surreale che nemmeno riesco a spiegarlo.
> Dopodichè fu fatto un sondaggio per chiedere agli utenti chi voleva la sua riammissione.
> chi ha votato si è stato bannato.
> ...



Ok per gli smeraldi!

Accidenti...considerato che Quibb non mi è mai sembrato matto o intransigente, credo che comunque siano avvenute cose forti per dare un giro di vite in questo modo considerate le motivazioni dell' l'ultimo ( e mio primo), giro di vite. 

Detto questo, se Brunetta è Persa e non vuole dirlo, posso capirlo visto il pregresso.



Comunque Brunetta è cattivissima
:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> faccio la seria.
> Anche io vorrei saperlo.
> Leggiucchiando di qui e di là ho un idea ma....


Ha già scritto tutto l'ottima Farfalla, ma se fai una ricerca su "l'era glaciale III", come il nostro ironico Admin amava chiamare la questione, forse ti farai un'idea di prima mano...


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ha già scritto tutto l'ottima Farfalla, ma se fai una ricerca su "l'era glaciale III", come il nostro ironico Admin amava chiamare la questione, forse ti farai un'idea di prima mano...


c'è un 3d che si chiama era glaciale 3 nel mausoleo?
Minchia me lo sono perso


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok per gli smeraldi!
> 
> Accidenti...considerato che Quibb non mi è mai sembrato matto o intransigente, credo che comunque siano avvenute cose forti per dare un giro di vite in questo modo considerate le motivazioni dell' l'ultimo ( e mio primo), giro di vite.
> 
> ...



La differenza tra il primo e l'ultimo giro di vite è che l'ultimo (se parli di Alex e la conseguente esclusione dei non registrati) era visibile a tutti, condivisibile o meno
La prima qualunque cosa sia successa è avvenuta dietro, non visibile quindi per molti incomprensibile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu sei un cuoricino di panna
> :inlove:
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so che non è corretto parlare degli assenti, ma io VOGLIO parlare di Persa. 
Cattiva no, era semplicemente una snob terribilmente in malafede.
L'ha dimostrato ampiamente dentro e fuori di qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so
> La motivazione per cui è stata messa al bando è così surreale che nemmeno riesco a spiegarlo.
> Dopodichè fu fatto un sondaggio per chiedere agli utenti chi voleva la sua riammissione.
> chi ha votato si è stato bannato.
> ...


Anch'io non ho mai approvato la sua esclusione. Tanto che votai e fui tra i bannati.
E fui riammessa proprio perché avevo votato che rimanesse per la ragione che dovevo ancora finire il lavoro con lei  e non perché facevo parte della schiera delle sue....come chiamarle? Baciachiappe?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo so che non è corretto parlare degli assenti, ma io VOGLIO parlare di Persa.
> Cattiva no, era semplicemente una snob terribilmente in malafede.
> L'ha dimostrato ampiamente dentro e fuori di qui.


Oh poffarre 
te ne sei accorta pure tu?
eeheheheheeheheheheheh....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io non ho mai approvato la sua esclusione. Tanto che votai e fui tra i bannati.
> E fui riammessa proprio perché avevo votato che rimanesse per la ragione che dovevo ancora finire il lavoro con lei  e non perché facevo parte della schiera delle sue....come chiamarle? Baciachiappe?


Ricordi male.
Tu sei nella lista delle persone per cui ho interceduto personalmente io.

Ma infatti io rimasi molto sorpreso nel vederti votare un sondaggio così farlocco. no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh poffarre
> te ne sei accorta pure tu?
> eeheheheheeheheheheheh....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Già già, conte  meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

ok, mettiamo caso che brunetta sia la famigerata persa.
Quanto tempo è passato?
Tanto.

Potrebbe essere cambiata. "Migliorata".
Insomma.
far finta di niente nell'eventualità?

Sto andando a naso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricordi male.
> Tu sei nella lista delle persone per cui ho interceduto personalmente io.
> 
> Ma infatti io rimasi molto sorpreso nel vederti votare un sondaggio così farlocco. no?


Ma infatti, tu intercedesti perché sapevi bene l'ingenuità della mia motivazione. 
Che in realtà non ero pro-persa, ma contro la censura. E allora pensasti: Matra, fai fai....avteai il tempo di accorgerti. Quel tempo è arrivato senza che io lo chiamassi. La malafede prima o poi viene a galla in tempi e luoghi non sospetti.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, mettiamo caso che brunetta sia la famigerata persa.
> Quanto tempo è passato?
> Tanto.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti a me non frega na beata cippa

perchè ora non avrebbe più quel potere di farmi bannare no?

Quindi....

Non tengo business no?

Solo che non pretenda di pigliarmi per il culo no?

Tanto la sua cultura oramai è tramontata no?

Leggi altre qui che scrivono:

Separati.

Voglio dire non siamo in una classe di scuola elementare ad apprendere la sua lezione di vita no?

Poi esistono personalità oggi molto forti e indipendenti.

Nulla potrebbe una Persa contro una Tebe no?

Si è reincarnata in una povera brunetta no?
COn i capelli molto grigi no?

Ma ha mostrato al mondo intero che è lei quella che non può resistere a star senza questo posto.

Che non è affatto morto con la sua dipartita.

No?

Casomai sarebbe la vecchia persa, a sentirsi per lo meno spaesata qui dentro no?

Ma se è lei ricordati che tu sei una traditrice e lei una tradita.

Ok?

Detto ciò posta in pace.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma infatti, tu intercedesti perché sapevi bene l'ingenuità della mia motivazione.
> Che in realtà non ero pro-persa, ma contro la censura. E allora pensasti: Matra, fai fai....avteai il tempo di accorgerti. Quel tempo è arrivato senza che io lo chiamassi. La malafede prima o poi viene a galla in tempi e luoghi non sospetti.


No
Io presentai ad Admin un'autocertificazione in cui io dicevo che ti conosco personalmente e che garantivo personalmente la tua estraneità alla collusione con persa. 

Lui mi disse.
Se è in carta bollata ci credo, altrimenti fuori dalla balle.

Ovvio ci ho rimesso na marca da bollo.

Ma na marchetta per gli amici la si fa volentieri.

Si ora la malafede va molto di moda in questo forum!

Per questo regno incontrastato
chiuso nella mia torre eburnea
autoreferenziale.

Del resto cosa ho detto io?
Chi va con Alex....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, mettiamo caso che brunetta sia la famigerata persa.
> Quanto tempo è passato?
> Tanto.
> 
> ...


Ti dico subito che secondo me è da escludere che brunetta sia persa. 
Brunetta è precisa, diretta, a volte talebana, con sfumatura positiva.
Persa era selettiva nel senso peggiore del termine, ma melliflua. Mi diede questa sensazione fin dall'inizio: e in tempi e luoghi non sospetti la confermò in pieno.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti dico subito che secondo me è da escludere che brunetta sia persa.
> Brunetta è precisa, diretta, a volte talebana, con sfumatura positiva.
> Persa era selettiva nel senso peggiore del termine, ma melliflua. Mi diede questa sensazione fin dall'inizio: e in tempi e luoghi non sospetti la confermò in pieno.


Invece io mi tengo il mio dubbio prudente.
Ma appunto io vedo cose che non esistono.

VEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti a me non frega na beata cippa
> 
> perchè ora non avrebbe più quel potere di farmi bannare no?
> 
> ...



quindi l'utente Persa era una fustigatrice di traditori a prescindere?
Con dolo?
robe del tipo...se ti becco e so chi sei ti distruggo la vita perche voi traditori vi meritate solo questo?



Minchia che trip


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No
> Io presentai ad Admin un'autocertificazione in cui io dicevo che ti conosco personalmente e che garantivo personalmente la tua estraneità alla collusione con persa.
> 
> Lui mi disse.
> ...



PERSA ANDAVA D'ACCORDO CON ALEX?
QUELL'ALEX CHE HO LETTO QUI?
QUELLO CHE DISTRIBUIVA AUGURI DI MORTE E CANCRI A TUTTI?
QUELLO CHE HA PIù VOLTE DETTO CHE AVREBBE USATO TUTTE LE INFORMAZIONI IN SUO POSSESSO PER SPUTTANARE A DESTRA E MANCA?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi l'utente Persa era una fustigatrice di traditori a prescindere?
> Con dolo?
> robe del tipo...se ti becco e so chi sei ti distruggo la vita perche voi traditori vi meritate solo questo?
> 
> ...


Del tipo:
Hai tradito tuo marito, hai dei problemi.
Sei da psicoterapia.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi l'utente Persa era una fustigatrice di traditori a prescindere?
> Con dolo?
> robe del tipo...se ti becco e so chi sei ti distruggo la vita perche voi traditori vi meritate solo questo?
> 
> ...


Ma quello era Alex. Persa quindi sarebbe una sorta di Alex al femminile e meglio educato?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> PERSA ANDAVA D'ACCORDO CON ALEX?
> QUELL'ALEX CHE HO LETTO QUI?
> QUELLO CHE DISTRIBUIVA AUGURI DI MORTE E CANCRI A TUTTI?
> QUELLO CHE HA PIù VOLTE DETTO CHE AVREBBE USATO TUTTE LE INFORMAZIONI IN SUO POSSESSO PER SPUTTANARE A DESTRA E MANCA?


Da noi si dice Buseta e Boton.

Infatti la cosa che fece incazzare Admin fu vedere che lei era intollerante con tutti, mentre faceva l'amicona con Alex.
Fu sospesa e non bannata.

Admin voleva che lei chiarissi personalmente con lui il suo rapporto con Alex.
Perchè all'epoca armato come un sturmtruppen heroiken diceva: io Alex nel forum non lo voglio.

Ma lui era protetto da Persa.
E quindi impunito.

Persa non abbassò mai il suo orgoglio da vecchia carampana

a chiarire con Admin.

Le sue amiche iniziarono a chiedere l'ammissione di Persa.
Admin a nicchiare.

Poi aprì quel sondaggio in cui in pratica voleva capire chi era favorevole all'ammissione di persa.

E raccolte in una sacca disse loro, buon viaggio, apritevi un forum per conto vostro.

Per la serie che Admin è un bonaccione che fa quel che diciamo noi.

Mai scambiare la bontà per scarsa intelligenza.

Nessuno ama che si venga a comandare a casa propria.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello era Alex. Persa quindi sarebbe una sorta di Alex al femminile e meglio educato?


voci di corridoio narrano fossero amici.
Minchia.



sembra un thriller.

Togo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello era Alex. Persa quindi sarebbe una sorta di Alex al femminile e meglio educato?


No amici.
Del resto sono paesani no?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No amici.
> Del resto sono paesani no?


Vivono entrambi nelle case popolari? Comunque, vabbè: se Persa non ha mai rinnegato l'amicizia con Alex, l'unica che avesse, anche sotto minaccia di ban, ha tutta la mia approvazione. A prescindere se fosse una merda o meno.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

ma a che serve parlare di chi non c'è?
ma la smettiamo di fare pettegolezzi? il giorno che qualcuno dell'era gliaciale si rivelerà in chiaro chiederete tutto ciò che vi aggrada.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vivono entrambi nelle case popolari? Comunque, vabbè: se Persa non ha mai rinnegato l'amicizia con Alex, l'unica che avesse, anche sotto minaccia di ban, ha tutta la mia approvazione. A prescindere se fosse una merda o meno.


Che ne so se vivono in case popolari?

Vuoi che scriva la città?

Tanto di  uno che ha talmente infangato la mia vita privata che minimo rispetto dovrei avere eh?

Ma non riesco ad abbassarmi al suo livello.

Si ma mio caro io non posso farmi paladino della giustizia e poi andare a cena con Felicetto Maniero no?

Un minimo di coerenza.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a che serve parlare di chi non c'è?
> ma la smettiamo di fare pettegolezzi? il giorno che qualcuno dell'era gliaciale si rivelerà in chiaro chiederete tutto ciò che vi aggrada.


QUesto non te lo permetto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a che serve parlare di chi non c'è?
> ma la smettiamo di fare pettegolezzi? il giorno che qualcuno dell'era gliaciale si rivelerà in chiaro chiederete tutto ciò che vi aggrada.


Ma che vuoi tu? Ebbasta con ste paranoie da cerebroesente, se ti da noia leggere non farlo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUesto non te lo permetto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ah, scusa


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne so se vivono in case popolari?
> 
> Vuoi che scriva la città?
> 
> ...


Ma quale livello, Conte. MILANO, lo sanno pure i sassi. Capirai.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi tu? Ebbasta con ste paranoie da cerebroesente, se ti da noia leggere non farlo.


vabé ,ora vado però tu ...altro che alfa, mi sembri la sora cesira:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Marzo 2013)

Per chi non c'era ancora, questa fu la versione "ufficiale" dei fatti:

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/14259-era-glaciale-iii/page3

Absit iniuria verbis


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale livello, Conte. MILANO, lo sanno pure i sassi. Capirai.


Ah è vero...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Solo io non lo sapevo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vivono entrambi nelle case popolari? Comunque, vabbè: se Persa non ha mai rinnegato l'amicizia con Alex, l'unica che avesse, anche sotto minaccia di ban, ha tutta la mia approvazione. A prescindere se fosse una merda o meno.


Su questo non si discute, coerente fino alla morte nelle cause perse in cui credeva


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé ,ora vado però tu ...altro che alfa, mi sembri la sora cesira:mrgreen:


MA VIE' QUA DA SORA CESIRA TUA, BELLA CIACIONA, CHE TE FACCIO PASSA' TUTTE LE PATURNIE.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a che serve parlare di chi non c'è?
> ma la smettiamo di fare pettegolezzi? il giorno che qualcuno dell'era gliaciale si rivelerà in chiaro chiederete tutto ciò che vi aggrada.



il pettegolezzo sarebbe lo scambio forsennato in mp.
Sto chiedendo in chiaro e mi stanno rispondendo altrettanto in chiaro.
Dov'è il pettegolezzo?


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

non vorrei offenderla ma alle mie paturnie io ci tengo 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> MA VIE' QUA DA SORA CESIRA TUA, BELLA CIACIONA, CHE TE FACCIO PASSA' TUTTE LE PATURNIE.


:racchia:


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il pettegolezzo sarebbe lo scambio forsennato in mp.
> Sto chiedendo in chiaro e mi stanno rispondendo altrettanto in chiaro.
> Dov'è il pettegolezzo?


sparlate di gente che non c'è , che non conoscete, che a voi non deve spiegare nulla


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sparlate di gente che non c'è , che non conoscete, che a voi non deve spiegare nulla


Sicura?
Sono molte le cose a cui Persa deve darmi una risposta...
Molte....

Perchè abboccò a tutte le mie esche.
E se tanto me da tanto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Sono molte le cose a cui Persa deve darmi una risposta...
> Molte....
> 
> ...


vedetevela voi.
come sai sono critica sia con te che con lei, sicché


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedetevela voi.
> come sai sono critica sia con te che con lei, sicché


Ma infatti...
Capisco la tua posizione.

Ma anch'io cautelo la mia.
Ora sarebbe una piccola mosca contro un elefante.

E non ha alcun potere di nuocermi.

Ho imparato la lezione nelle mie carni

E non mi cuccherebbe...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sparlate di gente che non c'è , che non conoscete, che a voi non deve spiegare nulla


Narrare e discutere di accadimenti e persone che ci hanno preceduto e che adesso non ci sono più si chiama STORIA, Minni. Senza contare che qui può leggerci chiunque.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per chi non c'era ancora, questa fu la versione "ufficiale" dei fatti:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/14259-era-glaciale-iii/page3
> 
> Absit iniuria verbis


Grazie,
non riuscivo a trovarlo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sparlate di gente che non c'è , che non conoscete, che a voi non deve spiegare nulla


ah ok, non era diretto a me, visto che non posso "sparlare".
Infatti chiedo.
Non in mp.
In chiaro.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Bravo Joey
E' storia


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bravo Joey
> E' storia


sì, e io sono paolina bonaparte


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, e io sono paolina bonaparte


ma figuriamoci...
quel ruolo non ti si addice....

casomai non so eri la sacrestana della cappella imperiale.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi ho leggiucchiato
le ultime pagine di questo 3d
e sono giunta alla conclusione
che qui c'è materiale
per dieci stagioni di una soap-opera


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, e io sono paolina bonaparte



Ma tu sei bonatutta, che dici.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Quanti utenti furono bannati con questo repulisti?


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

una domanda ora la pongo io
ho letto spesso nei vari3d
che qualcuno ha la possibilità 
di leggere i messaggi privati
che si scambiano i vari utenti
è una leggenda metropolitana, o la verità?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> una domanda ora la pongo io
> ho letto spesso nei vari3d
> che qualcuno ha la possibilità
> di leggere i messaggi privati
> ...


Credo che questa
possibilità ce l'abbia
solo Quibberculo, cioè
l'Admin.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quanti utenti furono bannati con questo repulisti?


i migliori:unhappy::unhappy:tra i quali anche gli altri adim (colpodistato) tra i quali la saggissima bruja
sparirono lettrice, moltimodi, campanellino,la povera verena...e tanti altri.
alcuni crearono un altro forum, il conte ne fece integrare un paio perché erano suoi amici  e per me il simpatico admin chiese un sondaggio:mrgreen: bontà sua .


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo che questa
> possibilità ce l'abbia
> solo Quibberculo, cioè
> l'Admin.


grazie, la mia era solo una curiosità


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> i migliori:unhappy::unhappy:tra i quali anche gli altri adim (colpodistato) tra i quali la saggissima bruja
> sparirono lettrice, moltimodi, campanellino,la povera verena...e tanti altri.
> alcuni crearono un altro forum, il conte ne fece integrare un paio perché erano suoi amici  e per me il simpatico admin chiese un sondaggio:mrgreen: bontà sua .


Grazie 

Ma sul serio crearono un sondaggio in tu onore ?

E non sono più potuti rientrare?



P.s. : ma non sei a vedere i manzi cosparsi di olio con le terga di fuora???


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Y6bTbKK63MY]http://youtu.be/Y6bTbKK63MY[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Minchia ... 39,2 ....


Mi si stanno fondendo i balls


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Minchia ... 39,2 ....
> 
> 
> Mi si stanno fondendo i balls


ti sei beccato l'influenza?

ti sono vicina...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> i migliori:unhappy::unhappy:tra i quali anche gli altri adim (colpodistato) tra i quali la saggissima bruja
> sparirono lettrice, moltimodi, campanellino,la povera verena...e tanti altri.
> alcuni crearono un altro forum, il conte ne fece integrare un paio perché erano suoi amici  e per me il simpatico admin chiese un sondaggio:mrgreen: bontà sua .



Ma la smetti di spettegolare ?
E di citare persone che non sono più tra noi?
Bruja se n'era andata prima per motivi personali che non sto a dirti.
QUelli che tornarono per cui ho interceduto sono almeno sette.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie, la mia era solo una curiosità


Leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ma sul serio crearono un sondaggio in tu onore ?
> 
> ...


aborro.
non meriteresti risposta .il sondaggio era decisamente minore rispetto a quello per persa ma immagina la voglia di rispondere dopo aver visto il risultato del primo...credo che infatti l'admin lo fece apposta 
da notare che per gli amici del conte bastò la sua decisione.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti sei beccato l'influenza?
> 
> ti sono vicina...


Non so se sia influenza, è da mercoledì che ho la febbre (ovviamente sono andato a lavorare comunque)...

Grazie per la vicinanza 

Tu stai meglio?


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la smetti di spettegolare ?
> E di citare persone che non sono più tra noi?
> Bruja se n'era andata prima per motivi personali che non sto a dirti.
> QUelli che tornarono per cui ho interceduto sono almeno sette.


io  posso, sono la storia.
resuscitai come lazzaro, buon uomo


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro.
> non meriteresti risposta .il sondaggio era decisamente minore rispetto a quello per persa ma immagina la voglia di rispondere dopo aver visto il risultato del primo...credo che infatti l'admin lo fece apposta
> da notare che per gli amici del conte bastò la sua decisione.


Eh beh chissà che ressa 

Chissà perchè ma lo immaginavo che non saresti andata ad infilare i 5 euri nei perizomi sudaticci


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro.
> non meriteresti risposta .il sondaggio era decisamente minore rispetto a quello per persa ma immagina la voglia di rispondere dopo aver visto il risultato del primo...credo che infatti l'admin lo fece apposta
> da notare che per gli amici del conte bastò la sua decisione.


Senti la smetti di parlare di cose che non SAI eh?

COnosci per caso che cosa e come io mi rapportai con admin?

Eh?

La mia non fu una decisione.

Ma una semplice richiesta.

Perchè LORO mi dissero conte se tu puoi fare qualcosa per noi, fallo.

E io ho provato a chiedere.
Garantendo di persona per le persone che conoscevo di persona.

Nessuna garanzia per chi NON CONOSCO.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so se sia influenza, è da mercoledì che ho la febbre (ovviamente sono andato a lavorare comunque)...
> 
> Grazie per la vicinanza
> 
> Tu stai meglio?


si, da oggi.
Ma è stata durissima.
La febbre alta non tanto, ma il mal di testa per quattro giorni...mamma mia.

Coraggio.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Min sta pettegolando


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

:fischio:


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min sta pettegolando


uff solo un pochinoperò.
il conte è unraccomandato :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, da oggi.
> Ma è stata durissima.
> La febbre alta non tanto, ma il mal di testa per quattro giorni...mamma mia.
> 
> Coraggio.


Più che altro il non poter prendere UN giorno di riposo ... senza dover star attaccato al pc per
lavorare ...

Per carità, mica faccio il muratore o il camionista.
Ma come stress credo di battere ampliamente le due categorie.

Per cosa poi...

Vabbè mi stoppo la febbre mi intristisce


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff solo un pochinoperò.
> il conte è unraccomandato :mrgreen:





Tebe ha detto:


> Min sta pettegolando




siete davvero una strana coppia.

Eppure se vi conosceste nella vita reale (a meno che non vi conosciate già) sono sicuro che sareste ottime
amiche.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, da oggi.
> Ma è stata durissima.
> La febbre alta non tanto, ma il mal di testa per quattro giorni...mamma mia.
> 
> Coraggio.


ah ecco perchè non mi hai risposto al telefono...oggi pomeriggio...

ops...

sto spettegolando...

chissà adesso quanti mp, per cercare di sgraffignare il tuo numero di celll...

ma quale passo loro...l'ufficiale o il segreto?

ops...adesso sanno che hai il cell segreto....

ma si dai...quello che ti paga man...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> siete davvero una strana coppia.
> 
> Eppure se vi conosceste nella vita reale (a meno che non vi conosciate già) sono sicuro che sareste ottime
> amiche.


Ma poi magari si pugnalano alle spalle no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma poi magari si pugnalano alle spalle *no*?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no.


Battuta.

Io penso solo che qui sia tutto virtuale.
Nel reale ci sarebbero comunque due donne inserite a pieno titolo in due vite diversissime entrambe impegnate
a smazzolarsi i cazzi propri.

Ma si sa io non so cosa sia l'amicizia e non vedo molto in giro tutto questo amiciziamento, ma persone che o tendono a fare i cassi propri o fanno comunella per tendere i cassi altui.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per chi non c'era ancora, questa fu la versione "ufficiale" dei fatti:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/14259-era-glaciale-iii/page3
> 
> Absit iniuria verbis



grazie, ho appena finito di leggere tutto.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ah ecco perchè non mi hai risposto al telefono...oggi pomeriggio...
> 
> ops...
> 
> ...



e non solo mi paga quello:mrgreen:
Vogliamo parlare delle cene? Dei gioielli? Dei profumi? Vogliamo parlare dei week end non fuori porta, ma proprio fuori stato?
Poi certo, c'è l'autista privato, suo, che io schiavizzo a mio piacimento facendomi portare di qua e di là.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no.


Cuoto:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e non solo mi paga quello:mrgreen:
> Vogliamo parlare delle cene? Dei gioielli? Dei profumi? Vogliamo parlare dei week end non fuori porta, ma proprio fuori stato?
> Poi certo, c'è l'autista privato, suo, che io schiavizzo a mio piacimento facendomi portare di qua e di là.


Ah si vede che ne hai parlato con persone fidatissime...
nessuno mi ha spettegolato niente...
intanto devo ancora scoprire chi ha passato l'mp4 a lunapiena

sapessi che scenataccia di gelosia mi ha fatto

e mi ha detto perfino che devo mettermi in testa una volta per tutte che siamo coppia...

e non mi molla eh?

Che disastro....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> grazie, ho appena finito di leggere tutto.


Correva l'anno....


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Correva l'anno....


a fine 3d era il 2010.
minchia


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si vede che ne hai parlato con persone fidatissime...
> nessuno mi ha spettegolato niente...
> intanto devo ancora scoprire chi ha passato l'mp4 a lunapiena
> 
> ...




quella è matta tutta


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si vede che ne hai parlato con persone fidatissime...
> nessuno mi ha spettegolato niente...
> intanto devo ancora scoprire chi ha passato l'mp4 a lunapiena
> 
> ...


non per essere puntigliosa 
ma non mi sembra di averti detto che siamo coppia 
siamo cinquina carino ....
che tu lo voglia o no ...

ma fammi un bacio vah!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma l'ho guardato anch'io...
Ma mancano molti post inqualificabilmente ingiuriosi e minacciosi nei confronti di Admin eh?

Che siano stati rubinati?

Poi la fonte è strana...

l'ultimo post è mio...ma quoto Minerva che compare come una certa Lauretta

che esistesse all'epoca un clone di Minerva che si chiamava Lauretta?

Mah è un mondo difficile...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non per essere puntigliosa
> ma non mi sembra di averti detto che siamo coppia
> siamo cinquina carino ....
> che tu lo voglia o no ...
> ...


eccerto...io sono uno dei quattro...eccerto...

ma comunque non trovo che sia corretto che rabarbaro abbia linkato in forum libero qualcosa del privè...

ricordo nei miei annali che fui bannato perchè postai in sbaglio ( ovvio in malafede come Ravarbaro) roba del privè fuori...mi pare che parlassi della casalinga di Voghera...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra un po di giorni mi regalano un uovo da 5 kg........te ne mando un pezzetto, ok?



:festa:


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> eccerto...io sono uno dei quattro...eccerto...
> 
> ma comunque non trovo che sia corretto che rabarbaro abbia linkato in forum libero qualcosa del privè...
> 
> ricordo nei miei annali che fui bannato perchè postai in sbaglio ( ovvio in malafede come Ravarbaro) roba del privè fuori...mi pare che parlassi della casalinga di Voghera...



Grande Conte!

E' da tanto che non mi bannano più: ho un po' di nostalgia!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grande Conte!
> 
> E' da tanto che non mi bannano più: ho un po' di nostalgia!



Tranquillo, io ed il conte abbiamo un buon dialogo, se ti bannano ci parlo io al conte, gli farò un'offerta che non potrà rifiutare. 

E male che vada l'offerta la faccio all'admin.


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquillo, io ed il conte abbiamo un buon dialogo, se ti bannano ci parlo io al conte, gli farò un'offerta che non potrà rifiutare.
> 
> E male che vada l'offerta la faccio all'admin.


Oh, ma davvero puoi intercedere col Conte?
Quella creatura leggendaria metà Musagete e metà organo a canne, il quale tutto può!

E addirittura con Sua Teutonica Eccellenza Admin?
L'essere che tutto può cacciare e di tutti può burlarsi!

Grazie di farmi da santo in paradiso!
A buon rendere!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, ma davvero puoi intercedere col Conte?
> Quella creatura leggendaria metà Musagete e metà organo a canne, il quale tutto può!
> 
> E addirittura con Sua Teutonica Eccellenza Admin?
> ...



:risata:
Tanto per scrivere una cosa cattiva nei confronti dell'admin e del conte, potrebbero soltanto perderci nel non avere una "presenza" come te nel forum.

Ma era cattiva? boh!


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2013)

ma chi caspita era un'utente che parlava di vampiri, amava il latino e cucinava bene??

perchè all'inizio sono stata scambiata per lei da un n.r.

curiosità


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2013)

*Bè...*

Bè se brunetta fosse persa capirei determinati accanimenti verso la mia persona,d'altronde su persa avrei tante cose carine da raccontare....La famosa maestrina comunistona,ne ha combinate parecchie,anche troppe grazie alla sua connivenza con quel grandissimo pezzo di merda di ex gestore,definirlo tale è anche riduttivo poi..... Brunetta credo faresti bene a dire chi sei,tanto alla fine l'essere falsi è sempre un ottimo segno di riconoscimento,sei sempre dell'idea che chi gira con macchine sportive sia un impotente dal pisello piccolo?Sempre dell'idea che fedifrago fosse un ottima persona?e di alex che imperversava grazie ai tuoi buon uffici con quel pezzo di merda?e le guerre che avete fatto sanzionando persone non allineate per i caratteri di scrittura?bell'affare brunetta, ci volevi solo tu per rimestare un pò di sterco...!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè se brunetta fosse persa capirei determinati accanimenti verso la mia persona,d'altronde su persa avrei tante cose carine da raccontare....La famosa maestrina comunistona,ne ha combinate parecchie,anche troppe grazie alla sua connivenza con quel grandissimo pezzo di merda di ex gestore,definirlo tale è anche riduttivo poi..... Brunetta credo faresti bene a dire chi sei,tanto alla fine l'essere falsi è sempre un ottimo segno di riconoscimento,sei sempre dell'idea che chi gira con macchine sportive sia un impotente dal pisello piccolo?Sempre dell'idea che fedifrago fosse un ottima persona?e di alex che imperversava grazie ai tuoi buon uffici con quel pezzo di merda?e le guerre che avete fatto sanzionando persone non allineate per i caratteri di scrittura?bell'affare brunetta, ci volevi solo tu per rimestare un pò di sterco...!



Weila!!!! Ngiorno merdaccia!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2013)

*Ciao*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Weila!!!! Ngiorno merdaccia!!!


Sei INFELICE?:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Quando capirò di cosa parlate potrò rispondere. Sono Brunetta. Vuoi l'indirizzo? Non te lo do.


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando capirò di cosa parlate potrò rispondere. Sono Brunetta. Vuoi l'indirizzo? Non te lo do.


Chiaramente mi scuso se non sei persa...!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiaramente mi scuso se non sei persa...!


:bandiera: che palle!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei INFELICE?:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:



auahhahahahhahahahhaahah beddamatri sta ricominciando!!!!!!!!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando capirò di cosa parlate potrò rispondere. Sono Brunetta. Vuoi l'indirizzo? Non te lo do.


io sono ferma a 300 pagine fa....
credo non potrò mai rispondere...
sono diventata pigra..pigra...ma pigra che più pigra non si può...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io sono ferma a 300 pagine fa....
> credo non potrò mai rispondere...
> sono diventata pigra..pigra...ma pigra che più pigra non si può...


Io ci ho provato ma sembra la guerra dei cent'anni raccontata da Bossi :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ci ho provato ma sembra la guerra dei cent'anni raccontata da Bossi :carneval:


Non credo tu possa capire. Semplicemente qualcuno pensa tu sia un'utente che éstata bsnnata e ti sei riscritta.
io penso di no anche perché mi ritrovo con quello che dici memtre con quell'utente non c'era dialogo:smile:
stai serena ancora qualche giorno e poi non se ne parlerá più


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2013)

"Colpa" anche mia che ho fatto domande pettegoleD).
Ma domandare mi sembrava lecito.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grande Conte!
> 
> E' da tanto che non mi bannano più: ho un po' di nostalgia!


Anche tu lo fosti?
Comunque ieri sera mi ha mostrato il 3d dove lei scrive che io all'epoca IO
scrissi a tutto lo staff e che volevo dirimere le mie questioni di persona, altro che feci scrivere na lettera da mia moglie.

Bruja mi ascoltò al telefono.

Quibbel rispose all'appello.

Lo zio fedi si cagò addosso dopo che da cojon per vedere noi del raduno si mise in messenger e io da lì risalii a lui...

altro che feci scrivere da mia moglie...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquillo, io ed il conte abbiamo un buon dialogo, se ti bannano ci parlo io al conte, gli farò un'offerta che non potrà rifiutare.
> 
> E male che vada l'offerta la faccio all'admin.


Ma guarda che ci vuole carta bollata!:smile:


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2013)

:bandiera::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera:


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche tu lo fosti?
> Comunque ieri sera mi ha mostrato il 3d dove lei scrive che io all'epoca IO
> scrissi a tutto lo staff e che volevo dirimere le mie questioni di persona, altro che feci scrivere na lettera da mia moglie.
> 
> ...


La capra che mi onoro di rappresentare fu estromessa prima della famosa era glaciale, dalla quale si guardò bene dal partecipare, per altri e più evanescenti motivi!

Da allora essa si cautela, buon Conte, per esempio non facendo un copia-incolla di questioni del privé in chiaro, ma semplicente linkandole, cosa che le mantiene comunque inaccessibili ai non registrati.

Compatibilmente con gli interessi ed i diverimenti di ognuno, è di gran lunga preferibile mantenere rapporti cordiali, non credi?

Mai svegliare il can che dorme!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ci vuole carta bollata!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La capra che mi onoro di rappresentare fu estromessa prima della famosa era glaciale, dalla quale si guardò bene dal partecipare, per altri e più evanescenti motivi!
> 
> Da allora essa si cautela, buon Conte, per esempio non facendo un copia-incolla di questioni del privé in chiaro, ma semplicente linkandole, cosa che le mantiene comunque inaccessibili ai non registrati.
> 
> ...


Si ma io giocattolavo...
Ma almeno mi dici perchè fosti bannato?

Si rapporti cordiali.

Ho imparato che essi possono instaurarsi solo quando non ci si prendono troppe confidenze no?

Arriviamo a stringerci la mano, ma niente pacche sulle spalle...
Della serie io sto nel mio e tu nel tuo, ti pare?

Che poi la gente se ne approfitta
e guai a non fare quello che ti chiedono
La prendono come offesa personale eh?

Mi è venuta in mente un'altra cosa.
Quella volta organizzai il primo raduno, per mostrare la mondo CHI ero.
E che ero COME dicevo io e non come si ostinava a dipingermi DOnna Persa.

E mi fu detto
Fai il raduno e poi sei fuori.

Io ok.
Poi fu trovato il pretesto.

E quella volta ricordo benissimo lo schiaffon in tel muso a Staff amministrazione generale.
In cui chiesi conto delle nefandezze che mi facevano in mp.

Ovvio poi dissero che era Giovanni no?
Ma fu la moglie a farmi notare che il modo di scrivere
era quello dello zio fedi!

E io là mona a farmi prendere per la giacchetta.

Ma poi il crucco aprì gli occhi.
E vide bene con il suo occhio teutonico cosa aveva comportato fidarsi di, o meglio delegare a.

E da cui disse
Mai più mi fiderò.
Fu una grandissima lezione pure per lui.

e ora linko pure io.

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/13568-richiesta-spiegazione


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

E linko pure questo:

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/13574-mediazione?p=704489&viewfull=1#post704489

Com'è la storia che mia moglie ha scritto allo staff del forum eh?
Com'è sta storia?

QUando io so personalmente chi si celava dietro Bruja, e dietro lo zio fedi del casso? Eh?


----------



## Rabarbaro (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma io giocattolavo...
> Ma almeno mi dici perchè fosti bannato?
> 
> Si rapporti cordiali.
> ...


Fai bene a giocare, buon Conte, perchè giocando si impara a vivere!

Il mio ban fu un frammischamento di sospetto ch'io fossi il clone di qualche altro utente e del mio "essere sgradevole" nei confronti di altri utenti perbene, o almeno questo era quanto mi fu detto in alcune amorevoli e per nulla sgarbate missive da parte dell'allora staff...

Ma, buon Conte, tu sai meglio di me quanto anche le "minime" confidenze diventano "troppe" allorquando gira il vento ed i galantuomini s'immarranano un po'.

Al tempo del tuo esilio, trovai deliziosa (e molto simile a te) la simpatica Astro: porgile i miei omaggi giacchè ne ho un buonissimo ricordo.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Fai bene a giocare, buon Conte, perchè giocando si impara a vivere!
> 
> Il mio ban fu un frammischamento di sospetto ch'io fossi il clone di qualche altro utente e del mio "essere sgradevole" nei confronti di altri utenti perbene, o almeno questo era quanto mi fu detto in alcune amorevoli e per nulla sgarbate missive da parte dell'allora staff...
> 
> ...



Che grande verità ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Fai bene a giocare, buon Conte, perchè giocando si impara a vivere!
> 
> Il mio ban fu un frammischamento di sospetto ch'io fossi il clone di qualche altro utente e del mio "essere sgradevole" nei confronti di altri utenti perbene, o almeno questo era quanto mi fu detto in alcune amorevoli e per nulla sgarbate missive da parte dell'allora staff...
> 
> ...


Ah lei ha bannato dentro di sè tutte le persone di tradi.
Ringrazia Alex e Sole in particolar modo.
E io ho passato le mie per aver aperto le porte di casa
a persone fantastiche no?

Mia moglie dice...che vadano là a fantasticare.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che grande verità ...


Infatti dopo la fase morte e distruzione, 
non ho più fatto nessuna confidenza ad alcuno.

E se lo ho fatte erano balote...

Perchè amo tanto il mio nuovo ruolo di subdolo e cafonissimo...

Tu apri le chiappe
io ti inculo

e non me ne può fregar di meno.

Questa è la mia confidenza!

Ma fin'ora nessuno è venuto a bussare alla mia porta.
E se venisse con il passamontagna in testa ho pronti in terrazza dei blocchetti di cemento.
Dopo che ne ha preso uno in testa: parliamo no?

Ognuno ha il benarrivato che si merita voglio dire...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi e ve le ricordate certe frasi tipiche? Eh?

Cito: 
" Io mi chiedo chi ci sarà dietro questo nick, di sicuro un tredicenne che ha voglia di prenderci in giro!"

Cito:
" Dicci chi sei e che cosa fai in questo forum!"

Ah bei tempi...


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragazzi e ve le ricordate certe frasi tipiche? Eh?
> 
> Cito:
> " Io mi chiedo chi ci sarà dietro questo nick, di sicuro un tredicenne che ha voglia di prenderci in giro!"
> ...


io sono arrivata alla fine, ma devo dire che eravate ancora nà bella palla al piede e anche un pò sussiegosi.

Niente a che  vedere però quando approdai qui da tradita.
Dopo mezza giornata a leggervi mi sono detta.
ma questi sono fuori come dei balconi.
Infatti scappai.
Troooooppo cattivi con traditori. Troppo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sono arrivata alla fine, ma devo dire che eravate ancora nà bella palla al piede e anche un pò sussiegosi.
> 
> Niente a che  vedere però quando approdai qui da tradita.
> Dopo mezza giornata a leggervi mi sono detta.
> ...





:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2013)

*Bè*

In effetti devo dire che la gestione del"Clan dei Milanesi"é stata qualcosa di insulso,una crikka di persone disoneste e squallide,da persa,a zio fedy,da bruja a grande 82,passando per i vari"Affiliati"brugola,medusa,angelo del male,ad alex veniva permesso di tutto e di più,la colpa non era la sua ma di quella merda di fedy che gli permetteva ogni cosa!Una pagina stomachevole,imbarazzante,e comunque è passato un pò di tempo,quindi nn credo di far torto ad admin svelando che quache mesetto fa quel GRANDISSIMO PEZZO DI MERDA DI FEDIFRAGO è tornato a farmi visita,sotto altre vesti,ma è tornato,e purtroppo qualcuno in buona fede ha fatto anche il suo gioco...!Adesso posso anche dirlo,ci è mancato pochissimo che la cosa finisse in altre sedi,e molto male per lui.Ne potrei aggiungere di cose....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti devo dire che la gestione del"Clan dei Milanesi"é stata qualcosa di insulso,una crikka di persone disoneste e squallide,da persa,a zio fedy,da bruja a grande 82,passando per i vari"Affiliati"brugola,medusa,angelo del male,ad alex veniva permesso di tutto e di più,la colpa non era la sua ma di quella merda di fedy che gli permetteva ogni cosa!Una pagina stomachevole,imbarazzante,e comunque è passato un pò di tempo,quindi nn credo di far torto ad admin svelando che quache mesetto fa quel GRANDISSIMO PEZZO DI MERDA DI FEDIFRAGO è tornato a farmi visita,sotto altre vesti,ma è tornato,e purtroppo qualcuno in buona fede ha fatto anche il suo gioco...!Adesso posso anche dirlo,ci è mancato pochissimo che la cosa finisse in altre sedi,e molto male per lui.Ne potrei aggiungere di cose....!



ma anche grande82?


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma anche grande82?


Si,faceva parte del gruppo,a me sembrava una brava ragazza,poi zio fedy la traviò....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,faceva parte del gruppo,a me sembrava una brava ragazza,poi zio fedy la traviò....!



mi ricordo che scriveva cose molto intelligenti, dal mio punto di vista

ma molti dei nick che furono bannati scrivevano cose interessanti e a tono, denotando acume e sensibilità in moltissime circostanze
la cosa deplorevole, a mio avviso, era la corporazione che si creava ogniqualvolta arrivava un traditore
era impossibile non notarla

tempo pochi mesi e si riusciva a capire anche chi l'orchestrava


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi ricordo che scriveva cose molto intelligenti, dal mio punto di vista
> 
> ma molti dei nick che furono bannati scrivevano cose interessanti e a tono, denotando acume e sensibilità in moltissime circostanze
> la cosa deplorevole, a mio avviso, era la corporazione che si creava ogniqualvolta arrivava un traditore
> ...


A me fu intimato di tenere a distanza cat e gli ex doll...in caso contrario avrei avuto tutto il forum contro...!Ho fatto l'esatto contrario e zio fedy non mi ha mai perdonato...!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



oscuro ha detto:


> A me fu intimato di tenere a distanza cat e gli ex doll...in caso contrario avrei avuto tutto il forum contro...!Ho fatto l'esatto contrario e zio fedy non mi ha mai perdonato...!:rotfl:


Alex sappiamo come agiva....io fui sanzionato per un carattere di scrittura,non era ammesso il maiuscolo,lui augurava butti mali e pisciate sulle tombe....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

amarcord???


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

vorrei farmi tatuare sul braccio destro e parte della spalla un samurai con kimono e katana che lotta contro un drago. 

molto orientale, colorato.  Il samurai esprime coraggio, forza, disciplina, onore, rispetto: il drago il male.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei farmi tatuare sul braccio destro e parte della spalla un samurai con kimono e katana che lotta contro un drago.
> 
> molto orientale, colorato.  Il samurai esprime coraggio, forza, disciplina, onore, rispetto: il drago il male.



te l'appoggio


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> te l'appoggio


idem


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

qualcosa tipo


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcosa tipo
> 
> 
> View attachment 6751



.....lo vedo un pò impegnativo dopo i 35 e se non hai quel fisico.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcosa tipo
> 
> 
> View attachment 6751


io te lo devo dire: quelle robe lì possono essere belline(secondo me no, ma ...) fino ai 30.Arriviamo ai 40? poi.... la pelle non tiene più. E il risultato... ne risente.Poi sarà che io proprio non... Sei un maori?
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Ultimo*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io te lo devo dire: quelle robe lì possono essere belline(secondo me no, ma ...) fino ai 30.Arriviamo ai 40? poi.... la pelle non tiene più. E il risultato... ne risente.Poi sarà che io proprio non... Sei un maori?
> :mrgreen:


Ultimo si vuol tatuare un pisello grande al posto del suo piccolissimo....!mi sembra inutile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo si vuol tatuare un pisello grande al posto del suo piccolissimo....!mi sembra inutile.


meglio una freccia indicatrice. Magari fluorescente:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....lo vedo un pò impegnativo dopo i 35 e se non hai quel fisico.....


come fisico ci siamo, muscolatura intendo, c'è un pò di panzetta, adesso, ma andrà via, non del tutto, non avrò gli addominali a vista, ma insomma, non sono da buttare. 
quella è l'idea, anche i colori mi piacciono. Nel braccio un viso da samurai con capelli lunghi mossi dal vento e una spada.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come fisico ci siamo, muscolatura intendo, *c'è un pò di panzetta*, adesso, ma andrà via, non del tutto, non avrò gli addominali a vista, ma insomma, non sono da buttare.
> quella è l'idea, anche i colori mi piacciono. Nel braccio un viso da samurai con capelli lunghi mossi dal vento e una spada.



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


la panzetta.....


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:





Tebe ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> 
> la panzetta.....


ma sul serio?


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:





Tebe ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> 
> la panzetta.....



buongustaie. 

a me l'uomo piace grosso, di muscolatura, e la pancetta nell'insieme non sta male. L'importante che non diventi panza tipo camionista o similari, cioè a palla proprio, grassi. anche nella donna un _*accenno*_ non mi dispiace.


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma sul serio?


ti sembrano due che dicono cazzate?


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ti sembrano due che dicono cazzate?




tu che rapporto hai con la panzetta?


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> tu che rapporto hai con la panzetta?



:inlove:


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei farmi tatuare sul braccio destro e parte della spalla un samurai con kimono e katana che lotta contro un drago.
> 
> molto orientale, colorato.  Il samurai esprime coraggio, forza, disciplina, onore, rispetto: il drago il male.



madonna che tamarro


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma sul serio?



di brutto anche.
Ho un debole molto debole per gli uomini morbidi.
Per altri deciso sovrappeso, per me...


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


(non parlo degli obesi intendiamoci)


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me gli scrocchiazzeppi non piacciono


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che tamarro
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


se ti può far star male ho anche du vistosi orecchini, rasato, tipo mastro lindo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> di brutto anche.
> Ho un debole molto debole per gli uomini morbidi.
> Per altri deciso sovrappeso, per me...
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> a me gli *scrocchiazzeppi* non piacciono




definisci scrocchiazzeppi, pls


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a me gli scrocchiazzeppi non piacciono


scrocchiazzeppi?



traduzione?


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se ti può far star male ho anche du vistosi orecchini, rasato, tipo mastro lindo.



sei tipo un biker?

vai a vedere educazione siberiana, è un film carino e ci sono un sacco di bei tatuaggi!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Avete ragione...si usa a Roma

*scrocchiazéppi* s. m. e f. [comp. di _scrocchiare_ e _zeppo_2], romano – Persona, e soprattutto bambino o ragazzo (o bambina o ragazza) magro e di costituzione gracile (quasi a dire che, nei suoi movimenti, fa scrocchiare le ossa come se fossero dei fuscelli, degli stecchi):


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei tipo un biker?
> 
> vai a vedere educazione siberiana, è un film carino e ci sono un sacco di bei tatuaggi!


io mi tatuerò una pantera rosa :inlove:


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> io mi tatuerò una pantera rosa :inlove:



:rotfl:

ma dove?:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Avete ragione...si usa a Roma
> 
> *scrocchiazéppi* s. m. e f. [comp. di _scrocchiare_ e _zeppo_2], romano – Persona, e soprattutto bambino o ragazzo (o bambina o ragazza) magro e di costituzione gracile (quasi a dire che, nei suoi movimenti, fa scrocchiare le ossa come se fossero dei fuscelli, degli stecchi):


tipo che fa le scintille con le ossa poi si autocombuste e poi muore


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ma dove?:inlove:


dove la vedi solo tu


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> tipo che fa le scintille con le ossa poi si autocombuste e poi muore



no 

Lo scrocchiazeppi è uno tutto pelle e ossa; a Roma si dice perchè se lo stringi scrocchia, cioè fa il rumore dei rami secchi quando li spezzi


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> dove la vedi solo tu



:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no
> 
> Lo scrocchiazeppi è uno tutto pelle e ossa; a Roma si dice perchè se lo stringi scrocchia, cioè fa il rumore dei rami secchi quando li spezzi


ci puoi sempre giocare a shangai


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ci puoi sempre giocare a shangai


si:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Avete ragione...si usa a Roma
> 
> *scrocchiazéppi* s. m. e f. [comp. di _scrocchiare_ e _zeppo_2], romano – Persona, e soprattutto bambino o ragazzo (o bambina o ragazza) magro e di costituzione gracile (quasi a dire che, nei suoi movimenti, fa scrocchiare le ossa come se fossero dei fuscelli, degli stecchi):





......



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sono una scrocchiazeppi


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a Roma ti definirebbero cosi :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a Roma ti definirebbero cosi :mrgreen:



meglio del Rachitica che mi dicono ora.


Beh...Mattia mi chiama acciughina. O serpentas.


Rachitica quando litighiamo, ma pure io lo chiamo..
Panza.

Rarchitica&Panza amore per sempre


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma sul serio?





Lui ha detto:


> buongustaie.
> 
> *a me l'uomo piace grosso, di muscolatura, e la pancetta nell'insieme non sta male*. L'importante che non diventi panza tipo camionista o similari, cioè a palla proprio, grassi. anche nella donna un _*accenno*_ non mi dispiace.



sul serio :mrgreen:
precisiamo che i cuoricini erano rivolti alla tipologia maschile descritta da Lui


questi, invece

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


sono tutti per il Tubino, panzetta o non panzetta

































 :mrgreenaracula:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul serio :mrgreen:
> precisiamo che i cuoricini erano rivolti alla tipologia maschile descritta da Lui
> 
> 
> ...


Se ne deduce che Tuba c'ha la panza


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongustaie.
> 
> *a me l'uomo piace *grosso, di muscolatura, e la pancetta nell'insieme non sta male. L'importante che non diventi panza tipo camionista o similari, cioè a palla proprio, grassi. anche nella donna un _*accenno*_ non mi dispiace.


 scoop!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> meglio del Rachitica che mi dicono ora.
> 
> 
> Beh...Mattia mi chiama acciughina. O serpentas.
> ...



decisamente meglio scrocchiazeppi che rachitica :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma sul serio?


Siamo in tre


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo in tre



quattro...sei arrivata tardi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se ne deduce che Tuba c'ha la panza



ma no tesoro, se ne deduce che il mio apprezzamento per lui è indipendente dalla tipologia di maschio che mi piace :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> a Roma ti definirebbero cosi :mrgreen:


A te piace l'uomo con gli zoccoli bianchi da infermiere,mutande rasta,gialle davanti marroni dietro,ascella pezzata,petto villoso con peli a strascico e cavezza d'oro ar collo,gambe arcuate alla cavallerizzo,pisello max 3cm,braccia con il tatuaggio der capitano e del gladiatore de roma,mani poco curate con anello della lupa ar dito,e unghia del dito mignolo rigorosamente fuori misura,capello lungo cor codino!Vero?


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te piace l'uomo con gli zoccoli bianchi da infermiere,mutande rasta,gialle davanti marroni dietro,ascella pezzata,petto villoso con peli a strascico e cavezza d'oro ar collo,gambe arcuate alla cavallerizzo,pisello max 3cm,braccia con il tatuaggio der capitano e del gladiatore de roma,mani poco curate con anello della lupa ar dito,e unghia del dito mignolo rigorosamente fuori misura,capello lungo cor codino!Vero?


minchia che schifezza:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> minchia che schifezza:unhappy:


Limortè sei proprio falsa....in privato mi scrivi certe cose e qui fai la gagliarda?:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Limortè sei proprio falsa....in privato mi scrivi certe cose e qui fai la gagliarda?:incazzato:


vai a cagare... di cuore :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Mazza*



Simy ha detto:


> vai a cagare... di cuore :mrgreen:


Mazza che merdina che sei.....!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mazza che merdina che sei.....!


lo sai che sono una merdina :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> lo sai che sono una merdina :mrgreen:


Comunque sto leggendo delle cose da voltastomaco.....!:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque sto leggendo delle cose da voltastomaco.....!:unhappy:


appunto...era quello che ti dicevo stamattina... 
a me è passata la voglia di scrivere


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque sto leggendo delle cose da voltastomaco.....!:unhappy:


mannò. Sono solo provocazioni.


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> appunto...era quello che ti dicevo stamattina...
> a me è passata la voglia di scrivere


Io sostengo da sempre che la diversità è un valore,un punto di vista diverso è uno spunto,se poi devo leggere che sono egoista perchè non capisco e sono poco indulgente con erika e omar,allora mi preoccupo!


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Sbicioa*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò. Sono solo provocazioni.


No,quelle su erika e omar no...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,quelle su erika e omar no...!


Non ho letto tutto. Dove?


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Insomma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Dove?


Exempi estremi....!


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei tipo un biker?
> 
> vai a vedere educazione siberiana, è un film carino e ci sono un sacco di bei tatuaggi!


non sono tipo un biker, sono un biker. Ti mostro con chi ho a che fare. Sono miei fratelli durante un incontro annuale mondiale. io sono tipo qualcuno di loro.


cambio foto.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sono tipo un biker, sono un biker. Ti mostro con chi ho a che fare. Sono miei fratelli durante un incontro annuale mondiale. io sono tipo qualcuno di loro.
> 
> 
> cambio foto.



anch'io ho un amico biker!
è di pescara, va in giro quasi sempre in maniche corte, tutto tatuato


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Jesus


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Jesus



in che senso?


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in che senso?


un esternazione estemporanea.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Che palle!


----------



## Lui (11 Marzo 2013)

esterni anche tu?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Marzo 2013)

Che noia!

Ah già... 3 minuti ed esco!!! Ciaooooo :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto...era quello che ti dicevo stamattina...
> a me è passata la voglia di scrivere


nooooooooooooooo Simy
non dire così


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooo Simy
> non dire così


mah Flavia...


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mah Flavia...


mah Simy....
tu sei una colonna portante
in questo forum
vai avanti, e non ti curar di loro


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mah Simy....
> *tu sei una colonna portante
> *in questo forum
> vai avanti, e non ti curar di loro


grazie cara!
ma non mi ritengo una colonna portante


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie cara!
> ma non mi ritengo una colonna portante


:abbraccio:​


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Flavia ha detto:


> :abbraccio:​


Simy è inammorata....!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy è inammorata....!



si, di yuma...l'unico grande amore della mia vita


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy è inammorata....!


allora tanti auguri a Lei
di tanta felicità


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, di yuma...l'unico grande amore della mia vita


:mrgreen:
non avevo letto
Oscuro mi ha fatto uno scherzetto


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> non avevo letto
> Oscuro mi ha fatto uno scherzetto


è convinto che scrivo poco perchè sono innamorata... :blu:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie cara!
> ma non mi ritengo una colonna portante


Bhe... direi che porti altro eh... ed è già un bel peso.:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è convinto che scrivo poco perchè sono innamorata... :blu:


te lo auguro Simy,
meriti questa felicità
se poi non scrivi
perchè demotivata me ne dispiace
ma ti capisco perchè
a volte capita anche a me


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> te lo auguro Simy,
> meriti questa felicità
> *se poi non scrivi
> perchè demotivata me ne dispiace
> ...


col neretto hai centrato il punto...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è convinto che scrivo poco perchè sono innamorata... :blu:


ha ragione...


del tuo lavoro! :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ha ragione...
> 
> 
> del tuo lavoro! :unhappy:



bravo diglielo:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo diglielo:unhappy:


:rotfl:

Lo sa! Lo sa!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

La mente va al bar, alle pizzette ed ai vari gusti.... all'arancino, burro o ragù? ai calzoni, con pomodoro, spinaci, pomodoro e wurstel, al calzone fritto, semplice. alla ravazzata al forno con ragù, o quella fritta? alla iris, alla fritta al forno? alla ciambella fritta o al forno? etc etc etc etc etc etc..... viva la dieta!

Telefono gustandomi qualcosa ed un buon caffè!


----------



## Lui (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mente va al bar, alle pizzette ed ai vari gusti.... all'arancino, burro o ragù? ai calzoni, con pomodoro, spinaci, pomodoro e wurstel, al calzone fritto, semplice. alla ravazzata al forno con ragù, o quella fritta? alla iris, alla fritta al forno? alla ciambella fritta o al forno? etc etc etc etc etc etc..... viva la dieta!
> 
> Telefono gustandomi qualcosa ed un buon caffè!


spero proprio che ti venga la cacarella, ma non passegera, un colpo e via, cronica, di quelle che devi metterti il tappo. 
buona fortuna.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mente va al bar, alle pizzette ed ai vari gusti.... all'arancino, burro o ragù? ai calzoni, con pomodoro, spinaci, pomodoro e wurstel, al calzone fritto, semplice. alla ravazzata al forno con ragù, o quella fritta? alla iris, alla fritta al forno? alla ciambella fritta o al forno? etc etc etc etc etc etc..... viva la dieta!
> 
> Telefono gustandomi qualcosa ed un buon caffè!


stai parlando al telefono con il colesterolo???


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> spero proprio che ti venga la cacarella, ma non passegera, un colpo e via, cronica, di quelle che devi metterti il tappo.
> buona fortuna.



Ti rispondo mentre mordo una pizzetta.
C'è chi può anche apprezzare una sana cacarella mangiando quello che IO posso mangiare:carneval: a volte si paga lo scotto, a volte però; a volte la cacarella non viene perchè lo stomaco è di ferro, perchè puoi mangiare senza ingrassare, senza chissà per quale aiuto Divino i parametri di colesterolo e via discorrendo sono nella norma. 

Do il secondo morso va. Scusa compà. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> stai parlando al telefono con il colesterolo???


Ohh ma siete invidiosi forti!! pensa che ho nominato il colesterolo senza manco leggerti prima. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ohh ma siete invidiosi forti!! pensa che ho nominato il colesterolo senza manco leggerti prima. :rotfl:


per forza sei posseduto! :mrgreen:

io cafferino, amaro. ciaooooo


----------



## Lui (12 Marzo 2013)

Va bè ma la pizzette che cosa vuoi che sia, è la più insipida tra tutte quelle cose che hai nominato prima. Non era meglio un panzerotto fritto? Con l'unto che ti scola in mano? di quelli che neanche un pacchetto di scteex riescono a mandare via? Quello si ch'è un piacere.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Va bè ma la pizzette che cosa vuoi che sia, è la più insipida tra tutte quelle cose che hai nominato prima. Non era meglio un panzerotto fritto? Con l'unto che ti scola in mano? di quelli che neanche un pacchetto di scteex riescono a mandare via? Quello si ch'è un piacere.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6759


Guarda resisto alla tentazione del panzerotto, al momento però! perchè la panza è soddisfatta quasi quanto il palato, Se ripassi tra circa mezzora, magari magari un panzerotto ci sta anche. :mrgreen:

Machisenefoote chiseneimporta!! :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Va bè ma la pizzette che cosa vuoi che sia, è la più insipida tra tutte quelle cose che hai nominato prima. Non era meglio un panzerotto fritto? Con l'unto che ti scola in mano? di quelli che neanche un pacchetto di scteex riescono a mandare via? Quello si ch'è un piacere.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6759



buoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Va bè ma la pizzette che cosa vuoi che sia, è la più insipida tra tutte quelle cose che hai nominato prima. Non era meglio un panzerotto fritto? *Con l'unto che ti scola in mano? di quelli che neanche un pacchetto di scteex riescono a mandare via? *Quello si ch'è un piacere.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6759



ho avuto un immagine fortemente erotica.
Porno direi.


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

Che mente, che donna.


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

è tornato il freddo, Marzo è proprio pazzo, tira vento e tra un po pioverà. Speriamo che la smetta e torni il sole.
Vorrei litigare anch'io, mi sento escluso, magari c'è in giro su tranet qualcuno che al momento non becca con altri, magari iniziamo con degli insulti semplici, poi carichiamo. Io aspetto.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è tornato il freddo, Marzo è proprio pazzo, tira vento e tra un po pioverà. Speriamo che la smetta e torni il sole.
> Vorrei litigare anch'io, mi sento escluso, magari c'è in giro su tranet qualcuno che al momento non becca con altri, magari iniziamo con degli insulti semplici, poi carichiamo. Io aspetto.



:inlove:


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Lui,

non parlare del freddo! 
la caldaia è da qualche giorno che non funziona. 
oggi la vengono a sostituire, per fortuna sta ancora in garanzia, essendo nuova. 
tutta la notte a prendere legna e a riscaldare la casa ... la temperatura sta notte
-17° ... ho freddo, sto facendo una pausa, sto scrivendo con i guanti ... e sorseggiando un café caldo.
che te devo dì ... non voglio proprio pensare alle (tuberie) ... (la dove scorre l'acqua)
madooo ...  e stamattina ho portato la bimba al medico. ieri si è fatta male durante l'allenamento. 

come vedi ... oggi sono una lagna ... ...

sienne


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :inlove:


purpiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeddu!



SiN, a me non me ne frega un cazzo se senti freddo, mi spiace per la bambina, ma tu potresti anche assiderare, se dipendesse da me. Spero che i tecnici non possano raggiungerti per una bufera improvvisa.


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

non ha funzionato. 

che fine ha fatto AB, con lei si litigava alla grande, anche con JB, inizialmente, poi ho capito che è un povero stronzo anche lui come tanti altri e che non vale la pena insultarlo per il suo carattere di merda. Ognuno ha le proprie croci.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma sul serio?


si alla panzetta...mi associo anche io...
la tartaruga preferisco che venga restituita al wwf...

avevo un ragazzo moltissimo tempo fa...palestrato non tantissimo ma magro..ventre piattissimo..quando andavamo in moto le mie braccia lo cingevano completamente...aveva un giro vita molto piccolo...mi faceva un pò impressione devo dire...preferisco delle piccole maniglie alle quali mi attacco con piacere...


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

ma se la moto va forte, non ti servirebbe altro a cui reggerti?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> non parlare del freddo!
> la caldaia è da qualche giorno che non funziona.
> ...


*tubature*

Kiss.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è tornato il freddo, Marzo è proprio pazzo, tira vento e tra un po pioverà. Speriamo che la smetta e torni il sole.
> Vorrei litigare anch'io, mi sento escluso, magari c'è in giro su tranet qualcuno che al momento non becca con altri, magari iniziamo con degli insulti semplici, poi carichiamo. Io aspetto.


Faccia da scimmione!!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se la moto va forte, non ti servirebbe altro a cui reggerti?


per fortuna e sottolineo per fortuna abbiamo mensso i caschi al chiodo....
lo dico sinceramente...
il tipo non era un motociclista dell'altro mondo..era moderato, si passeggiava...

poi ho conosciuto mio marito.
da quando è nata mia figlia le due ruote sono state bandite


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *tubature*
> 
> Kiss.


Grazie :smile: ...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ha funzionato.
> 
> che fine ha fatto AB, con lei si litigava alla grande, anche con JB, inizialmente, poi ho capito che è un povero stronzo anche lui come tanti altri e che non vale la pena insultarlo per il suo carattere di merda. Ognuno ha le proprie croci.


Ahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahah! Scusa, ma potrai mai aprire thread alla cazzo di cane con le poesie da cuore infranto? A cinquant'anni? E poi il povero stronzo sarei io?! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Grazie :smile: ...


ma figurati.


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahah! Scusa, ma potrai mai aprire thread alla cazzo di cane con le poesie da cuore infranto? A cinquant'anni? E poi il povero stronzo sarei io?! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!



ahahahah, forse le parole non erano di tuo gradimento?  ma che ne sò.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

auahahahhahaahhhahahahahahaaah m'è venuta fame!

Alla faccia vostra.


auahahaahahahahhahahahahaha

Boh!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahhahaahhhahahahahahaaah *m'è venuta fame!
> 
> *Alla faccia vostra.
> 
> ...


tanto per cambiare..
ma che c'hai nello stomaco una famiglia di vermi solitari???


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tanto per cambiare..
> ma che c'hai nello stomaco una famiglia di vermi solitari???



Magari..... così potrei mangiare di più :rotfl:

Il cibo, le risate l'amore......... il mare. e poi si rimangia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tanto per cambiare..
> ma che c'hai nello stomaco una famiglia di vermi solitari???


una intera comunità...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahah! Scusa, ma potrai mai aprire thread alla cazzo di cane con le poesie da cuore infranto? A cinquant'anni? E poi il povero stronzo sarei io?! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!



Sei ironico vero?
Ormai ho il terrore di fraintendere ogni post

Se non lo sei e riesci a pensare che quel 3d fosse serio direi che anche tu senso dell'umorismo pari a zero


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> una intera comunità...




Sempre gli stessi siete, invidiosi! :rotfl: comunque l'arancino è andato giù, il pancino è andato su, e tra poco qualcosa va giù. 

Ma stamattina che ho?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre gli stessi siete, invidiosi! :rotfl: comunque l'arancino è andato giù, il pancino è andato su, e tra poco qualcosa va giù.
> 
> Ma stamattina che ho?


niente di diverso perchè???


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei ironico vero?
> Ormai ho il terrore di fraintendere ogni post
> 
> Se non lo sei e riesci a pensare che quel 3d fosse serio direi che anche tu senso dell'umorismo pari a zero



Intanto usa quella psicologia da quattro soldi sfruttando le risposte dalle domande a cazzo di cane che fa. 


Tipo quando domanda, quanti anni hai? se vuoi dirlo eh!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> niente di diverso perchè???



Sempre il solito cretino, ok, messaggio ricevuto. rimitivo::infelice:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre gli stessi siete, invidiosi! :rotfl: comunque l'arancino è andato giù, il pancino è andato su, e tra poco qualcosa va giù.
> 
> Ma stamattina che ho?


l'invidia non è di casa da queste parti. 

Poi invidia per un arancino ( che a me non piacciono ) proprio non esiste.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'invidia non è di casa da queste parti.
> 
> Poi invidia per un arancino ( che a me non piacciono ) proprio non esiste.



Minchia papà! con il permesso di AB da ora ti chiamerò AB2! e che azzo va! :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre il solito cretino, ok, messaggio ricevuto. rimitivo::infelice:


ma quanto sei suscettibile....
uff..
vabeh cla oggi stò parecchio agitata pure io...
non fate caso alle mie risposte...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma quanto sei suscettibile....
> uff..
> vabeh cla oggi stò parecchio agitata pure io...
> non fate caso alle mie risposte...


Suscettibile? ma quando mai stavo solo a scherzare. 

Ma che vuoi aspettarti da una prima, piena? nulla! 

Caffè ? cornettino madame ?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Suscettibile? ma quando mai stavo solo a scherzare.
> 
> Ma che vuoi aspettarti da una prima, piena? nulla!
> 
> Caffè ? cornettino madame ?



una dose di cianuro prego...da portar via.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia papà! con il permesso di AB da ora ti chiamerò AB2! e che azzo va! :rotfl:


Ma siamo in vena di complimenti stamattina. :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una dose di cianuro prego...da portar via.



Se se.... saprei io come farti passare l'agitazione!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma siamo in vena di complimenti stamattina. :bacio:


:leccaculo:


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se se.... saprei io come farti passare l'agitazione!





:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: questa è bellissima, immagino 1,5  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:e Annu che ah ah ah ah  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se se.... saprei io come farti passare l'agitazione!



l'agitazione stò cercando di farla passare a qualcun altro con scarsisismi risultati...



non ho voglia di tornar a casa stasera mi ospiti?..portro pure mia figlia..è un problema..??
non occupiamo molto spazio..stiamo in un angolino, il cibo me lo porto da casa ok?


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'agitazione stò cercando di farla passare a qualcun altro con scarsisismi risultati...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stasera da ultimo porta brutta tempo, vieni da me.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> stasera da ultimo porta brutta tempo, vieni da me.


in effetti è più vicino...


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

..... e non solo.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ..... e non solo.


:rotfl:non oso chiedere


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'agitazione stò cercando di farla passare a qualcun altro con scarsisismi risultati...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè allora non ti suggerisco di comprare qualche filone. :rotfl:

Puoi venire sola, con la figlia o come preferisci, a casa mia gli ospiti sono sempre ben graditi soprattutto se non sparano minchiate nello scrivere, porto il cibo.... 

Ma viri a chista chi m'avi a scriviri!! ringrazia che sei una prima abbondante altrimenti i lignati!


----------



## Lui (14 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:non oso chiedere


brava, immagina.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brava, immagina.


Che con la fantasia avoglia...... :blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Lui (15 Marzo 2013)

questa settimana tra insulti, chiarimenti, violenze su bus di linea, strazianti poesie d'amore, nuove conquiste, maledizioni, tubi rotti, merdaccie, riappacificazioni, nuove entrate e ritorni più o meno apprezzati, il fine settimana si presenta così: speriamo piaccia ai poveri disgraziati che intendono dire la loro su tradinet:


 

ciascuno ha ciò che si merita (cit. con Fucio).


----------



## Lui (15 Marzo 2013)

apprezzo il fatto che stia sui coglioni a qualcuno, gradisco il rosso per colorare un po la mia pagina, ma perchè non motivarlo? è una battaglia persa in partenza, in primis perchè l'amico/a non avrà di certo le palle per dirlo, in secundis perchè così vuole l'AD di tranet.

a tutti buon vuichend.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> apprezzo il fatto che stia sui coglioni a qualcuno, gradisco il rosso per colorare un po la mia pagina, ma perchè non motivarlo? è una battaglia persa in partenza, in primis perchè l'amico/a non avrà di certo le palle per dirlo, in secundis perchè così vuole l'AD di tranet.
> 
> a tutti buon vuichend.


Il rosso per il riassunto ?
Che cose strane,:unhappy:


----------



## Tebina (16 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> apprezzo il fatto che stia sui coglioni a qualcuno, gradisco il rosso per colorare un po la mia pagina, ma perchè non motivarlo? è una battaglia persa in partenza, in primis perchè l'amico/a non avrà di certo le palle per dirlo, in secundis perchè così vuole l'AD di tranet.
> 
> a tutti buon vuichend.


:rotfl::rotfl:

scusa se rido!
Non è per te!


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

ho scoperto un nuovo lato di tradinet.

la nostra "amica" katia, ha scritto due parole e tutti li a dire la vostra e inventarvi, criticare lei ed il suo lui senza sapere una emerita mazza della storia. 


 SIETE FANTASTICI, TUTTI.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho scoperto un nuovo lato di tradinet.
> 
> la nostra "amica" katia, ha scritto due parole e tutti li a dire la vostra e inventarvi, criticare lei ed il suo lui senza sapere una emerita mazza della storia.
> 
> ...


E non potevi scriverlo sul thread?


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non potevi scriverlo sul thread?


NO: mi è stato raccomandato di non andare sempre OT, in ogni cosa e, siccome questo è un calderone, come sai, posso spaziare senza limiti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> NO: mi è stato raccomandato di non andare sempre OT, in ogni cosa e, siccome questo è un calderone, come sai, posso spaziare senza limiti.


Vabbè.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho scoperto un nuovo lato di tradinet.
> 
> la nostra "amica" katia, ha scritto due parole e tutti li a dire la vostra e inventarvi, criticare lei ed il suo lui senza sapere una emerita mazza della storia.
> 
> ...


lei ha scritto poche parole, non ha specificato nulla, ma noi abbiamo già scritto la storia pure mezza giusta.
siamo bravi
abbiamo studiato.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei ha scritto poche parole, non ha specificato nulla, ma noi abbiamo già scritto la storia pure mezza giusta.
> siamo bravi
> abbiamo studiato.


si, ho visto, tutti tranne Daniele che  pensa sia la solita puttanna.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, ho visto, tutti tranne Daniele che pensa sia la solita puttanna.


vabeh....
in genere dice vacche...


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh....
> in genere dice vacche...


povere bestie: ma poi, mi chiedo, qual'è l'assonanza tra le vacche bipedi e le quadrupedi.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

ritorno al club, c'è un po di polvere ovunque e un leggero disordine, sembra rispecchiarmi. non sò dove, come e cosa dire nei vari 3D se non un insieme di vergognose cazzate, alcune per la verità pregevoli, altre disarmanti, ma essendo cazzate ci si può passare sopra.
Certo se ne sono viste di belle questa settimana, tante niuentri, alcune fin troppo spavalde, vedi il Presidente che è sempre più convinto che qui qualcuna prima o poi glieladarà. A me pare un pochino porchetto, sempre queste domande del cazzo, "lo prendereste, in due o in tre, meglio sopra o sotto" si informa per conoscere i vostri gusti ed arraparsi leggendoli. Tutto fa brodo. C'è anche chi peL dispeLazione, ceLcando di evitaLe le onoLlevoLi cLitiche di Daniele, voLLebbe gettaLsi sotto un tLenoe chi invece continua a lottare con kilt e spada contro le allusioni e le continue critiche di Oscuro, AnnaBlume, Ultimo, JB, Minerva, ChiaraMartini che inoltre sono in guerra costante contro tutti, chi per un cazzo al culo chi per una virgola fuori posto. 
Che dire della altre e degli altri: collaborano tutti e tutte per la riuscita del sito e la paghetta settimanale. 
Permettemi però di concludere questa mia parentesi con un particolare saluto alla regina di tradinet, *la mia coloratissima primaverile Farfallina*, gioia della mia vita, unico motivo al mio continuo presenziare qui tra un ammasso informe di biiiiiippp.


n.b. per chi fosse dubbioso, perplesso, può andare a fare in culo.


ciao ciao.


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ritorno al club, c'è un po di polvere ovunque e un leggero disordine, sembra rispecchiarmi. non sò dove, come e cosa dire nei vari 3D se non un insieme di vergognose cazzate, alcune per la verità pregevoli, altre disarmanti, ma essendo cazzate ci si può passare sopra.
> Certo se ne sono viste di belle questa settimana, tante niuentri, alcune fin troppo spavalde, vedi il Presidente che è sempre più convinto che qui qualcuna prima o poi glieladarà. A me pare un pochino porchetto, sempre queste domande del cazzo, "lo prendereste, in due o in tre, meglio sopra o sotto" si informa per conoscere i vostri gusti ed arraparsi leggendoli. Tutto fa brodo. C'è anche chi peL dispeLazione, ceLcando di evitaLe le onoLlevoLi cLitiche di Daniele, voLLebbe gettaLsi sotto un tLenoe chi invece continua a lottare con kilt e spada contro le allusioni e le continue critiche di Oscuro, AnnaBlume, Ultimo, JB, Minerva, ChiaraMartini che inoltre sono in guerra costante contro tutti, chi per un cazzo al culo chi per una virgola fuori posto.
> Che dire della altre e degli altri: collaborano tutti e tutte per la riuscita del sito e la paghetta settimanale.
> Permettemi però di concludere questa mia parentesi con un particolare saluto alla regina di tradinet, *la mia coloratissima primaverile Farfallina*, gioia della mia vita, unico motivo al mio continuo presenziare qui tra un ammasso informe di biiiiiippp.
> ...


6.5


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ritorno al club, c'è un po di polvere ovunque e un leggero disordine, sembra rispecchiarmi. non sò dove, come e cosa dire nei vari 3D se non un insieme di vergognose cazzate, alcune per la verità pregevoli, altre disarmanti, ma essendo cazzate ci si può passare sopra.
> Certo se ne sono viste di belle questa settimana, tante niuentri, alcune fin troppo spavalde, vedi il Presidente che è sempre più convinto che qui qualcuna prima o poi glieladarà. A me pare un pochino porchetto, sempre queste domande del cazzo, "lo prendereste, in due o in tre, meglio sopra o sotto" si informa per conoscere i vostri gusti ed arraparsi leggendoli. Tutto fa brodo. C'è anche chi peL dispeLazione, ceLcando di evitaLe le onoLlevoLi cLitiche di Daniele, voLLebbe gettaLsi sotto un tLenoe chi invece continua a lottare con kilt e spada contro le allusioni e le continue critiche di Oscuro, AnnaBlume, Ultimo, JB, Minerva, ChiaraMartini che inoltre sono in guerra costante contro tutti, chi per un cazzo al culo chi per una virgola fuori posto.
> Che dire della altre e degli altri: collaborano tutti e tutte per la riuscita del sito e la paghetta settimanale.
> Permettemi però di concludere questa mia parentesi con un particolare saluto alla regina di tradinet, *la mia coloratissima primaverile Farfallina*, gioia della mia vita, unico motivo al mio continuo presenziare qui tra un ammasso informe di biiiiiippp.
> ...


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 6.5


la sufficenza giusta per non dover riparare a settembre, grazie PROF.



Tebe ha detto:


>


iena ridens ridens. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ritorno al club, c'è un po di polvere ovunque e un leggero disordine, sembra rispecchiarmi. non sò dove, come e cosa dire nei vari 3D se non un insieme di vergognose cazzate, alcune per la verità pregevoli, altre disarmanti, ma essendo cazzate ci si può passare sopra.
> Certo se ne sono viste di belle questa settimana, tante niuentri, alcune fin troppo spavalde, vedi il Presidente che è sempre più convinto che qui qualcuna prima o poi glieladarà. A me pare un pochino porchetto, sempre queste domande del cazzo, "lo prendereste, in due o in tre, meglio sopra o sotto" si informa per conoscere i vostri gusti ed arraparsi leggendoli. Tutto fa brodo. C'è anche chi peL dispeLazione, ceLcando di evitaLe le onoLlevoLi cLitiche di Daniele, voLLebbe gettaLsi sotto un tLenoe chi invece continua a lottare con kilt e spada contro le allusioni e le continue critiche di Oscuro, AnnaBlume, Ultimo, JB, Minerva, ChiaraMartini che inoltre sono in guerra costante contro tutti, chi per un cazzo al culo chi per una virgola fuori posto.
> Che dire della altre e degli altri: collaborano tutti e tutte per la riuscita del sito e la paghetta settimanale.
> *Permettemi però di concludere questa mia parentesi con un particolare saluto alla regina di tradinet, la mia coloratissima primaverile Farfallina, gioia della mia vita, unico motivo al mio continuo presenziare qui tra un ammasso informe di biiiiiippp.*


:bacio:

[/QUOTE]


n.b. per chi fosse dubbioso, perplesso, può andare a fare in culo.


ciao ciao.[/QUOTE]

ma sei tremeno eh:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> la sufficenza giusta per non dover riparare a settembre, grazie PROF.
> 
> 
> 
> iena ridens ridens. :mrgreen:


Prof?se legge occhi verdi so cazzi....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prof?se legge occhi verdi so cazzi....:rotfl::rotfl:


aspè che lo chiamo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prof?se legge occhi verdi so cazzi....:rotfl::rotfl:


se leggesse....


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se leggesse....



:rotfl::rotfl: 


oscuro, ha letto ed ha anche sottolineato con lo stoppino rosso.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

non voglio aprire altri tred per ulteriori discordi della minchia, quindi pongo qui la domanda: 
cosa di un uomo piace alle donne. il sondaggio è per soli uomini e di questi sono eslusi i titolari di pipini sotto i 2,6: Presidente ed il Discount Elle a priori. 

ciascuno tragga le proprie conclusioni.

p.s. mi spiego meglio: cosa una donna cerca in un uomo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non voglio aprire altri tred per ulteriori discordi della minchia, quindi pongo qui la domanda:
> cosa di un uomo piace alle donne. il sondaggio è per soli uomini e di questi sono eslusi i titolari di pipini sotto i 2,6: Presidente ed il Discount Elle a priori.
> 
> ciascuno tragga le proprie conclusioni.
> ...


portafoglio gonfio???


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non voglio aprire altri tred per ulteriori discordi della minchia, quindi pongo qui la domanda:
> cosa di un uomo piace alle donne. il sondaggio è per soli uomini e di questi sono eslusi i titolari di pipini sotto i 2,6: Presidente ed il Discount Elle a priori.
> 
> ciascuno tragga le proprie conclusioni.
> ...


Dipende dalla donna, credo. Difficile da dire così in senso assoluto.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

hanno risposto in pochissimi: è proprio vero che a noi non ce ne fraga una benemerita mazza, l'importante è che ce la diano. Tutto il resto è noia. (cit)


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

oggi, leggo e non capisco, rileggo e rinoncapisco, è peggio del solito. sono distratto da altri pensieri, da altre cose da fare e non, so, scrivo rileggo e cancello, sono diversi post che succede.
 sò che non ve ne fotte una benemerita BIP, ma vi è mai capitata una cosa del genere?


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi, leggo e non capisco, rileggo e rinoncapisco, è peggio del solito. sono distratto da altri pensieri, da altre cose da fare e non, so, scrivo rileggo e cancello, sono diversi post che succede.
> sò che non ve ne fotte una benemerita BIP, ma vi è mai capitata una cosa del genere?



si.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi, leggo e non capisco, rileggo e rinoncapisco, è peggio del solito. sono distratto da altri pensieri, da altre cose da fare e non, so, scrivo rileggo e cancello, sono diversi post che succede.
> sò che non ve ne fotte una benemerita BIP, ma vi è mai capitata una cosa del genere?


Mi capita molto spesso
Tieni conto che è in arrivo anche la primavera, non so se c'entra ma io ormai do la colpa a lei di tutto


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi capita molto spesso
> Tieni conto che è in arrivo anche la primavera, non so se c'entra ma io ormai do la colpa a lei di tutto


scusa ma non è una bella stagione?  dovrebbe destarci, smuoverci dall'oblio invernale, gli ormoni escono dal letargo, a me piace molto, i primi tepori, le belle giornate, è piacevole.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa ma non è una bella stagione? dovrebbe destarci, smuoverci dall'oblio invernale, gli ormoni escono dal letargo, a me piace molto, i primi tepori, le belle giornate, è piacevole.


Proporio per tutti questi motivi poi siamo destabilizzati e scirviamo cancelliamo.....Abbiamo la testa sulle nuvole:inlove:


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proporio per tutti questi motivi poi siamo destabilizzati e scirviamo cancelliamo.....Abbiamo la testa sulle nuvole:inlove:



aaahhhhh, scossi da certi nascosti pensieri.   uuummmmmhhh. capisco.


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

in questo calderone di argomentazioni oggi si parla di galateo. è necessario o buon uso conoscerlo?

Nella lingua italiana il termine galateo definisce l'insieme di norme comportamentali con cui si identifica la buona educazione: è un codice che stabilisce le aspettative del comportamento sociale, la norma convenzionale. Alcuni sinonimi della parola possono essere etichetta o _bon ton_. Il nome "galateo" deriva daGaleazzo Florimonte, vescovo della diocesi di Sessa Aurunca che ispirò a monsignor Giovanni della Casa quel celebre libro del viver civile, il *Galateo overo de' costumi*, primo trattato specifico sull'argomento pubblicato nel 1558. Il titolo dell'opera, infatti, corrisponde alla forma latina del nome Galeazzo: _Galatheus_, appunto.


a voi.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi, leggo e non capisco, rileggo e rinoncapisco, è peggio del solito. sono distratto da altri pensieri, da altre cose da fare e non, so, scrivo rileggo e cancello, sono diversi post che succede.
> sò che non ve ne fotte una benemerita BIP, ma vi è mai capitata una cosa del genere?


sempre...
figurati...


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?

la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?
> 
> la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
> quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.



19 anni con mio marito
Un bel ricordo, che è riamsto dolce negli anni.
Avevamo programmato il tutto. Casa libera, notte insieme ecc ecc


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?
> 
> la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
> quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.



18 anni con la mia ragazzi di allora. A casa mia e nel mio letto.

un disastro! :rotfl:

Ma l'ho re incontrata un paio di anni fa. E ci siamo rifatti un 4/5 sessioni di motel niente male :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?
> 
> la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
> quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.


a vent'anni. Senza infamia ne lode.

Grazie al cielo ho incontrato altri


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

16 con un uomo affascinante di trenta al quale non avevo detto che ero vergine facendo la donna vissuta


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> 16 con un uomo affascinante di trenta al quale non avevo detto che ero vergine facendo la donna vissuta


per darti un tono, come fumare la sigaretta. 

e lui non si accorse di nulla?. non penso proprio.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *per darti un tono, come fumare la sigaretta.
> 
> *e lui non si accorse di nulla?. non penso proprio.


se lo dici tu


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?
> 
> la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
> quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.


18 anni io e 20 lei
ero in vacanza al mare con amici

ha fatto tutto lei ....... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo dici tu


non essere sempre acida nei miei riguardi, lo hai detto tu che volevi sembrare una donna vissuta, volevi darti un tono.

io per darmi un tono fumavo. ecco perchè ho unito le due cose.


ricordo poi una splendida bolognese, Stefania, e tante altre donne, altri amici. Peccato aver perso i contatti con tutti loro, è come se una parte della mia vita fosse stato un sogno.


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 19 anni con mio marito
> Un bel ricordo, che è riamsto dolce negli anni.
> Avevamo programmato il tutto. Casa libera, notte insieme ecc ecc


è stata una scelta quella di aspettare l'uomo della tua vita o una casualità che poi lo sia diventato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> 16 con un uomo affascinante di trenta al quale non avevo detto che ero vergine facendo la donna vissuta


pure io ne avevo 16.. quasi, insomma. Lui 32, estremamente affascinante.
Letta così pare brutto. Voglio dire... avevo l'età di mia figlia e se le si avvicinasse un trentenne penso che gli azzannerei la giugulare.
Invece è stata una persona che mi ha aiutato a cambiare una brutta piega che stava prendendo la mia vita.
Purtroppo lui, nella sua, è stato molto sfortunato. Ho ancora un regalino che mi fece all'epoca e quando lo vedo mi si stringe sempre il cuore.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io ne avevo 16.. quasi, insomma. Lui 32, estremamente affascinante.
> Letta così pare brutto. Voglio dire... *avevo l'età di mia figlia e se le si avvicinasse un trentenne penso che gli azzannerei la giugulare.
> *Invece è stata una persona che mi ha aiutato a cambiare una brutta piega che stava prendendo la mia vita.
> Purtroppo lui, nella sua, è stato molto sfortunato. Ho ancora un regalino che mi fece all'epoca e quando lo vedo mi si stringe sempre il cuore.


già , tempo fa ho scritto più o meno la stessa cosa.
come sai anche io ero un po' allo sbando da un certo punto di vista: molta libertà, nessuno che mi controllasse e una tendenza alla trasgressione per provocazione tipica di quell'età. sfidavo la vita e gli uomini; avevo deciso che volevo lui senza la menata della verginella.
il mio primo leader


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?
> 
> la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
> quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.



22 anni, nel letto dei suoi che erano in vacanza , senza lode né infamia


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?
> 
> la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
> quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.



17anni con un coetaneo intenda ...
ricordo l'atto come una cosa completamente diversa da quello che mi aspettavo...
insomma tutto questo parlare del sesso dell'amore di tutta questa bellezza e poi si brucia tutto in pochi minuti...
lo ricordo come niente di che...
però ricordo con più dolcezza la fuga dei quattro giorni al mare sempre nella stessa estate e con lo stesso ragazzo...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è stata una scelta quella di aspettare l'uomo della tua vita o una casualità che poi lo sia diventato.


Stavo con lui dai 16 anni. Prima non avevo mai pensato ad avere rapporti
E poi con lui devo dire che l'ho fatto un po' penare ma arrivavo da un'educazione rigida, da un contesto in cui ero cresciuta decisamente paesano ecc ecc


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

io di vergini non ne ho trovate neanche una lungo la mia strada, neanche come segno zodiacale.
Non ho avuto il piacere, ma è stato bello uguale (penso così si possa dire).

anzi a pensarci bene: Una, Corrada", adesso ricordo, la conobbi prima della mia prima volta, lei la mia stessa età, voleva darmela a tutti i costi, andammo anche a letto insieme, per altre cose, diciamo così, non avevo il coraggio di prendere la sua verginità, dietro di lei una famiglia mafiosa, mi sarei ritrovato sposato se non zoppo per la vita. 
preferii aspettare di meglio ed allontanarla.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo con lui dai 16 anni. Prima non avevo mai pensato ad avere rapporti
> E poi con lui devo dire che l'ho fatto un po' penare ma arrivavo da un'educazione rigida, da un contesto in cui ero cresciuta decisamente paesano ecc ecc


 non hai scopato alle elementari?! Vergogna! :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non hai scopato alle elementari?! Vergogna! :carneval:



Ti prego non mi sgridare anche tu:blu:iange::triste:













:carneval:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *non hai scopato alle elementari*?! Vergogna! :carneval:


nemmeno io.... è grave? :scared:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io.... è grave? :scared:


Siete state due inibite represse! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete state due inibite represse! :carneval:



:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete state due inibite represse! :carneval:


Non sai con chi stai parlando:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sai con chi stai parlando:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:fischio:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Io sono ancora verginiello.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono ancora verginiello.



nelle orecchie:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono ancora verginiello.


:risata:


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

discutevo con un amica e mi sono chiesto: quanti "se" nella nostra vita e quanti cambiamenti dovuti a loro. Se non fosse successo che ....., se avessi fatto quella scelta e non quell'altra, oggi non sarebbe etc etc.

quali se hanno condizionato il vostro destino, ovvero non avete alcun rimpianto.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> discutevo con un amica e mi sono chiesto: quanti "se" nella nostra vita e quanti cambiamenti dovuti a loro. Se non fosse successo che ....., se avessi fattio quella scelta e non quell'altra, ogi non sarebbe etc etc.
> 
> quali se hanno condizionato il vostro destino, ovvero non avete alcun rimpianto.



mai avuto nessun rimpianto nelle mie scelte. nel bene o nel male. ho sempre fatto quello che ho ritenuto giusto fare in quel preciso momento anche se magari, col tempo, si è rivelata una scelta sbagliata. ma non cambierei nulla della mia vita, nulla.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?
> 
> la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
> quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.


18...con un mini pisellino..era talmente piccolo che non me ne sono nemmeno accorta..direi che sono rimasta vergine:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

oggi dicono che l'età del primo rapporto si sia abbassata notevolmente
con questo non vorrei ricevere le ire delle mamme delle femmine :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> 18...con un mini pisellino..era talmente piccolo che non me ne sono nemmeno accorta..direi che sono rimasta vergine:rotfl::rotfl:


lo avevi forse spaventato? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lo avevi forse spaventato? :rotfl::rotfl:


non ero molto esperta devo dire...mica sono i tempi di oggi che a 15 anni possono farti scuola e doposcuola....sapevo che in fase riposo era in un modo e poi beh..ho fatto quanto era nelle mie capacità...ma era tutto li...minchia avevo scelto bene...per lo meno non è stato traumatico...diciamo che ho simulato la prima volta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lo avevi forse spaventato? :rotfl::rotfl:


oppure faceva molto freddo. Però è strano, se nache fuori c'era freddo, ...............


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> discutevo con un amica e mi sono chiesto: quanti "se" nella nostra vita e quanti cambiamenti dovuti a loro. Se non fosse successo che ....., se avessi fatto quella scelta e non quell'altra, oggi non sarebbe etc etc.
> 
> quali se hanno condizionato il vostro destino, ovvero non avete alcun rimpianto.


stai diventando marzullo.


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ero molto esperta devo dire...mica sono i tempi di oggi che a 15 anni possono farti scuola e doposcuola....sapevo che in fase riposo era in un modo e poi beh..ho fatto quanto era nelle mie capacità...ma era tutto li...minchia avevo scelto bene...per lo meno non è stato traumatico...diciamo che ho simulato la prima volta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..


come mandar giù un'aspirina......


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oppure faceva molto freddo. Però è strano, se nache fuori c'era freddo, ...............


in effetti in sicilia è difficile che faccia freddo
magari era in mare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io di vergini non ne ho trovate neanche una lungo la mia strada, neanche come segno zodiacale.
> Non ho avuto il piacere, ma è stato bello uguale (penso così si possa dire).
> 
> anzi a pensarci bene: Una, Corrada", adesso ricordo, la conobbi prima della mia prima volta, lei la mia stessa età, voleva darmela a tutti i costi, andammo anche a letto insieme, per altre cose, diciamo così, non avevo il coraggio di prendere la sua verginità, dietro di lei una famiglia mafiosa, mi sarei ritrovato sposato se non zoppo per la vita.
> preferii aspettare di meglio ed allontanarla.


io una in senso fisico e anche troppe per lo zodiaco. Sono abbonato Vergini e Gemelli. La maggior parte pure con lo stesso nome. Monica ed Alessia.....vabbè...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> discutevo con un amica e mi sono chiesto: quanti "se" nella nostra vita e quanti cambiamenti dovuti a loro. Se non fosse successo che ....., se avessi fatto quella scelta e non quell'altra, oggi non sarebbe etc etc.
> 
> quali se hanno condizionato il vostro destino, ovvero non avete alcun rimpianto.


no non credo di aver rimpianti.
Certe cose che ho fatto con la testa dei 20 anni sicuramente le farei diversamente con la testa che ho ora ma credo che tutto quello che ho vissuto fin ora mi abbia fatto diventare la donna che sono ora quindi andava la pena viverla







Minerva, le metti tu le virgole per favore?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in effetti in sicilia è difficile che faccia freddo
> magari era in mare


era estate ed era sera....tutto perfetto...era piccolo punto....


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io una in senso fisico e anche troppe per lo zodiaco. Sono abbonato Vergini e Gemelli. La maggior parte pure con lo stesso nome. Monica ed Alessia.....vabbè...


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non credo di aver rimpianti.
> Certe cose che ho fatto con la testa dei 20 anni sicuramente le farei diversamente con la testa che ho ora ma credo che tutto quello che ho vissuto fin ora mi abbia fatto diventare la donna che sono ora quindi andava la pena viverla
> 
> 
> ...


COPIONA


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> era estate ed era sera....tutto perfetto*...era piccolo *punto....



quasi tutto perfetto :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non credo di aver rimpianti.
> Certe cose che ho fatto con la testa dei 20 anni sicuramente le farei diversamente con la testa che ho ora ma credo che tutto quello che ho vissuto fin ora mi abbia fatto diventare la donna che sono ora quindi andava la pena viverla
> 
> 
> ...


 se c'è una che è carente sono io.
 da piccola devono avermi spaventato insieme ai punti


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se c'è una che è carente sono io.
> da piccola devono avermi spaventato insieme ai punti



Sperando che non sia lo stesso punto che intende annuccia.


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non credo di aver rimpianti.
> Certe cose che ho fatto con la testa dei 20 anni sicuramente le farei diversamente con la testa che ho ora ma credo che tutto quello che ho vissuto fin ora mi abbia fatto diventare la donna che sono ora quindi andava la pena viverla
> 
> 
> ...


sono dell'opinione che ognuno di noi ha fatto cose o scelte che lo hanno aiutato a crescere


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono dell'opinione che ognuno di noi ha fatto cose o scelte che lo hanno aiutato a crescere



Scusa tu quanto sei alto?


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se c'è una che è carente sono io.
> da piccola devono avermi spaventato insieme ai punti


quelli dati a carne viva sono tremendi, sopratutto per i bambini.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quelli dati a carne viva sono tremendi, sopratutto per i bambini.



Eccololà!! io ero andato sul leggero, arriva lui e..sbadabamm!! maiale!


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

poi c'erano altri punti, all'epoca, quelli della raccolta dei formaggini tigre, chi li ricorda?  con un tot di punti davano una graziella. Ne avrò mangiati tanti che oggi l'odore mi provoca nausea.


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

claudio perchè solo 3.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono dell'opinione che ognuno di noi ha fatto cose o scelte che lo hanno aiutato a crescere


sI ma alcuni si pentono comunque di averle fatte


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> claudio perchè solo 3.


sono i miei cm.


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

ANNUCCIA, abbiamo scoperto chi è stato il tuo primo ammore.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ANNUCCIA, abbiamo scoperto chi è stato il tuo primo ammore.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sI ma alcuni si pentono comunque di averle fatte


Ciao,

non so, se parlare di pentimento per me sia giusto. 

ma sicuramente, in alcune scelte ho completamente sbagliato! 

e le ho dovuto ripetere più volte, per capire ... sbatti la porta e va!

sienne


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


>


percè questa faccina? pensavi che non avremmo capito? non eri tu?

ha detto che l'aveva piccolo, tu 3 quando è grande pergiunte, quindi eri tu




ciao ciao


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> percè questa faccina? pensavi che non avremmo capito? non eri tu?
> 
> ha detto che l'aveva piccolo, tu 3 quando è grande pergiunte, quindi eri tu
> 
> ...



C'è solo un piccolo problema( a parte quello) 

Però resto ne dire e non dire altrimenti s'incazza se dico che anche da neonato ciucciavo da seni giganteschi.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando è stata la vostra prima volta e che ricordo ne conservate?
> 
> la mia a 16 anni nella macchina di un amico, ricordo la macchina 128 fiat color zucca e anche lei, Ivana, milanese diciottenne, piccolina, seni I°scarsa, bel culo, bella bocca, un amore estivo.
> quanta inesperienza, quanta voglia di sperimentare, eccitazione ai massimi livelli. Non avrei voluto smettere mai.


17 anni con il boy di allora... Un casino pazzesco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lui era più agitato di me e ad un certo punto gli è pure venuto il singhiozzo...  Fortuna che poi in seguito abbiamo recuperato


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> discutevo con un amica e mi sono chiesto: quanti "se" nella nostra vita e quanti cambiamenti dovuti a loro. Se non fosse successo che ....., se avessi fatto quella scelta e non quell'altra, oggi non sarebbe etc etc.
> 
> quali se hanno condizionato il vostro destino, ovvero non avete alcun rimpianto.


le scelte sbagliate sono quelle che mi sono servite di più nella vita. Se non avessi fatto quelle, magari ne avrei fatte di peggiori. Perciò nessun rimpianto.



... Lui.... ti sento più introspettivo del solito. Sarà questo ritardo della primavera?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è solo un piccolo problema( a parte quello)
> 
> Però resto ne dire e non dire altrimenti s'incazza se dico che anche da neonato ciucciavo da seni giganteschi.


e chi si incazza....io mica le voglio ciucciate.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> 17anni con un coetaneo intenda ...
> ricordo l'atto come una cosa completamente diversa da quello che mi aspettavo...
> insomma tutto questo parlare del sesso dell'amore di tutta questa bellezza e poi si brucia tutto in pochi minuti...
> lo ricordo come niente di che...
> però ricordo con più dolcezza la fuga dei quattro giorni al mare sempre nella stessa estate e con lo stesso ragazzo...



uguale, ma lui aveva un anno in più!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e chi si incazza....io mica le voglio ciucciate.


Eh ma io si. Cioè se ero piccolo eh!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Lui.... ti sento più introspettivo del solito. Sarà questo ritardo della primavera?


forse, anche; è segno di imminenete maturità o è ancora una fase post adolescenziale?

principalmente mi preparo a dover educare dei cuccioli, vorrei essere un ottimo nonno, quindi mi pongo tante domande, sulla vita, sull'essere, sul sesso, sull'euro, sul prezzo del pesce fresco, sulla quotidianità, domande alle quali dovro prima o poi rispondere. Tu sei in grado di farlo?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le scelte sbagliate sono quelle che mi sono servite di più nella vita. Se non avessi fatto quelle, magari ne avrei fatte di peggiori. Perciò nessun rimpianto.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Lui.... ti sento più introspettivo del solito. Sarà questo ritardo della primavera?


Tipo ciclo mestruale 




























































































:bleble:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma io si. Cioè se ero piccolo eh!:rotfl:


io ho allattato mia figlia ugualmente...mica devi avere seni mostruosamente grandi...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 17 anni con il boy di allora... Un casino pazzesco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lui era più agitato di me e ad un certo punto gli è pure venuto il singhiozzo...  Fortuna che poi in seguito abbiamo recuperato


Col singhiozzo può essere pure bello se c'è movimento anche del corpo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io ho allattato mia figlia ugualmente...mica devi avere seni mostruosamente grandi...


Eh ho capito!! ma almeno dei seni.. epperò eh!


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ho capito!! ma almeno dei seni.. epperò eh!


clà, ma che ti frega di come sono quelle di Annuccia? passa avanti.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ho capito!! ma almeno dei seni.. epperò eh!


mia figlia a 2 mesi appena compiuti pesava gia quasi 6 kg...(è nata 3)solo con il mio latte..senza aggiunta....


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mia figlia a 2 mesi appena compiuti pesava gia quasi 6 kg...(è nata 3)solo con il mio latte..senza aggiunta....


il frutto di una donna speciale.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il frutto di una donna speciale.


saranno piccoli..ma hanno fatto il loro dovere comunque...le vorrei più grandi si, ma mica mi sento handicappata, o in difetto....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> clà, ma che ti frega di come sono quelle di Annuccia? passa avanti.



Ok compà passiamo avanti va, Simyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mia figlia a 2 mesi appena compiuti pesava gia quasi 6 kg...(è nata 3)solo con il mio latte..senza aggiunta....


Annù mica vorresti convincermi che i seni piccoli producono latte come chi ha dei seni grandi!!!























































































Perchè se vuoi convincermi di questo, sappi che già lo sapevo. :rotfl: dai annù sto solo scherzando,



Simyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> saranno piccoli..ma hanno fatto il loro dovere comunque...le vorrei più grandi si, ma mica mi sento handicappata, o in difetto....


Perchè non hai tessuto adiposo nel seno. La dimensione esterna non ha nessuna relazione con l'efficienza delle ghiandole, la cui dimensione è più o meno la stessa per tutte. Il resto... è grasso. Se gli uomini che hanno questa gran passione per i seni grandi sapessero come sono fatti all'interno...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè non hai tessuto adiposo nel seno. La dimensione esterna non ha nessuna relazione con l'efficienza delle ghiandole, la cui dimensione è più o meno la stessa per tutte. Il resto... è grasso. Se gli uomini che hanno questa gran passione per i seni grandi sapessero come sono fatti all'interno...



Come come.. come sono fatti parliamone su.  Solo seni grandi mi raccomando.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè non hai tessuto adiposo nel seno. La dimensione esterna non ha nessuna relazione con l'efficienza delle ghiandole, la cui dimensione è più o meno la stessa per tutte. Il resto... è grasso. Se gli uomini che hanno questa gran passione per i seni grandi sapessero come sono fatti all'interno...


vabeh sbri..però un seno grande..facciamo una terza è una bella cosa a vederlo ammettiamolo...perché riempie perfettamente il vestito che tanto vorresti indossare...il costume...è vero....posso solo portare pazienza.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

la maggior parte delle donne non è contenta di com'è. vorrebbe avere un seno più grande, il culo alla brasialina, la coscia più lungo e snella, la GS in base al momento.  Valle a capire.


vado al bar che è meglio.


caffe pagato per tutti


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io ho allattato mia figlia ugualmente...mica devi avere seni mostruosamente grandi...



anzi, con seni mostruosamente grandi hai un sacco di problemi in più
Parlo per esperienza


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

aaaahhhhh, finalmente nel mio limbo, senza dovermi preoccuopare di ciò che scrivo, di ciò che penso, avvolto dalla mia corazza contro i problemi e le discussioni seriose. Non ce la faccio a stare dietro a certi argomenti. Secondo me sto esaurendo i pochi neuroni rimasti. NOn riesco ad affrontare problematiche di vita, preferisco scherzare e chiacchierare delle più stupide cose. Sarò diventato scemo o cosa? Speriamo passi, perchè inizio a preoccuoarmi.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

cosa è la normalita? per uomini e donne di qualunque peso e misura.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

per JB:

_*" Eh. Si. Ma non fa niente. Magari nella serenissima Repubblica del Triveneto funziona che sei un genitore figo se hai gli sghei. Che dire."
*_


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per JB:
> 
> _*" Eh. Si. Ma non fa niente. Magari nella serenissima Repubblica del Triveneto funziona che sei un genitore figo se hai gli sghei. Che dire."
> *_


Bene. Cosa si suppone dovrei fare a questo punto? E' una candid camera? Un test? Si vince qualcosa?


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> anzi, con seni mostruosamente grandi hai un sacco di problemi in più
> Parlo per esperienza


Ciao,

verissimo!

io sono piccola in tutto ... anche lì ...

ma avevo una quantità esagerata ... veramente!

sienne


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Cosa si suppone dovrei fare a questo punto? E' una candid camera? Un test? Si vince qualcosa?


non sò, vuoi del caviale con della vuodca, abbiamo compagno russo venuto da grande frieddo.

ponevo la domanda sulla normalità e la tua frase m'è sembrata consona. se vuoi cancello.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò, vuoi del caviale con della vuodca, abbiamo compagno russo venuto da grande frieddo.
> 
> ponevo la domanda sulla normalità e la tua frase m'è sembrata consona. se vuoi cancello.



No no, perchè? Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Non sò se avete notato:

*точтовыхотитеу;
Anna Karenina;
Ivan Karamazov:


*vogliono invadere tradinet o hanno visto una fonte di sano investimento.


brindiamo, compagni, vuodca priesto.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> Non sò se avete notato:
> 
> *точтовыхотитеу;
> Anna Karenina;
> ...


Tranquillo c'è il leghista veneto che ci difende,la prima pizza che vola è la sua...!


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

i russi sono tutti acidi e permalosi :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

ho conosciuto due donne bellissime, non ci si capiva, poi il caviale e la vuodca hanno reso universali le nostre lingue.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Poi*



Lui ha detto:


> ho conosciuto due donne bellissime, non ci si capiva, poi il caviale e la vuodca hanno reso universali le nostre lingue.


Hai capito troppo tardi che erano due trans,e a quel punto hai dovuto ballare vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> i russi sono tutti acidi e permalosi :unhappy:


Gli altri non li ho manco letti, ma Anna Karenina non mi pare. E poi ha ragione, qua è pieno di fenomeni da Cottolengo, mica no.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito troppo tardi che erano due trans,e a quel punto hai dovuto ballare vero?


io di trans russe non ne conosco, brasiliane uno/a, un paio italini/e, ma russe proprio no. 
oscuro dovevi vederle. penso che donne così belle non mi capiteranno più. m'è rimasto il ricordo e di tanto in tanto ........


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> io di trans russe non ne conosco, brasiliane uno/a, un paio italini/e, ma russe proprio no.
> oscuro dovevi vederle. penso che donne così belle non mi capiteranno più. m'è rimasto il ricordo e di tanto in tanto ........


Serio?si hai ragione le donne dell'est sono fantastiche.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Serio?si hai ragione le donne dell'est sono fantastiche.:up:



Uhm..... le spagnole no?


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm..... le spagnole no?


è una bellezza mediterranea, molto simile alle nostre conterranee. le donne dell'est, ma molto est, fantastiche.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

MA LE ITALIANE CHE VI HANNO FATTO


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Nulla*



Simy ha detto:


> MA LE ITALIANE CHE VI HANNO FATTO


Nulla, per quello preferiamo quelle dell'est.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> MA LE ITALIANE CHE VI HANNO FATTO



Probabilmente niente.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla, per quello preferiamo quelle dell'est.:rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente niente.



AH ECCO... è solo perchè quelle la smollano facilmente


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> AH ECCO... è solo perchè quelle la smollano facilmente


Anche,cassoooooo!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è una bellezza mediterranea, molto simile alle nostre conterranee. le donne dell'est, ma molto est, fantastiche.


Non credo, potrei scriverti non solo il carattere e le diverse espressioni somatiche che si hanno in europa, ma ben altro. E comunque risulta sempre soggettivo, a chi piace la donna nera a chi la geisha a chi... 

Le donne russe rispecchiano la bambolina alta di barbie quando invece appena vedi una svedese doc rimani imbambolato nel guardarla e nel vedere quella bellezza che oggi rispetta certi canoni, Le francesi non dicono nulla anche perchè ancora devono abituarsi al bidè ed all'uso proprio di questo, le tedesche hanno molteplici diversità che spaziano da viso a viso come da corpo a corpo, in base all'età che hanno, prima graziose nella loro fisionomia dopo perdono tutto....le spagnole sono... boh descriverle è difficile, ogni volta che le vedo rimango incantato da quel viso particolare che hanno, si sembrano mediterranee ma non lo sono, hanno quei disegni nel viso e nel corpo del tutto particolare e molto caliente.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> AH ECCO... è solo perchè quelle la smollano facilmente


Alla peggio basta che paghi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò, vuoi del caviale con della vuodca, abbiamo compagno russo venuto da grande frieddo.
> 
> ponevo la domanda sulla normalità e la tua frase m'è sembrata consona. se vuoi cancello.


l'ha spiegato molto bene AB... se riuscissi a trovare il post te lo quoterei. ... maledetto over posting...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla, per quello preferiamo quelle dell'est.:rotfl:



come non quotarti.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> MA LE ITALIANE CHE VI HANNO FATTO





oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla, per quello preferiamo quelle dell'est.:rotfl:



Qui ci vorrebbe il commento di tuba sull'assist calcistico:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo, potrei scriverti non solo il carattere e le diverse espressioni somatiche che si hanno in europa, ma ben altro. E comunque risulta sempre soggettivo, a chi piace la donna nera a chi la geisha a chi...
> 
> Le donne russe rispecchiano la bambolina alta di barbie quando invece appena vedi una svedese doc rimani imbambolato nel guardarla e nel vedere quella bellezza che oggi rispetta certi canoni, Le francesi non dicono nulla anche perchè ancora devono abituarsi al bidè ed all'uso proprio di questo, le tedesche hanno molteplici diversità che spaziano da viso a viso come da corpo a corpo, in base all'età che hanno, prima graziose nella loro fisionomia dopo perdono tutto....le spagnole sono... boh descriverle è difficile, ogni volta che le vedo rimango incantato da quel viso particolare che hanno, si sembrano mediterranee ma non lo sono, hanno quei disegni nel viso e nel corpo del tutto particolare e molto caliente.


Ultimo... ti fai un lavaggio in acqua bollente???

STRINGIII!!! Per leggerti nell'ultimo periodo devo prendermi giorni di ferie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui ci vorrebbe il commento di tuba sull'assist calcistico:mrgreen:


Lo so me la sono cercata :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ultimo... ti fai un lavaggio in acqua bollente???
> 
> STRINGIII!!! Per leggerti nell'ultimo periodo devo prendermi giorni di ferie! :mrgreen:



W le spagnole!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

buongiorno a tutti...


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> anzi, con seni mostruosamente grandi hai un sacco di problemi in più
> Parlo per esperienza


mi manca tanto la tetta..... :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> W le spagnole!



ALLELUIA!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

*LUI*

Mission Accomplished



> beh, normale (significato neutro) vuol dire ciò che la media fa (norma, consuetudine).


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so me la sono cercata :mrgreen:



o.t.
comunque sappi che non sei la sola che è stata sedotta e abbandonata


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> o.t.
> comunque sappi che non sei la sola che è stata sedotta e abbandonata




amiche in tutto e per tutto :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi manca tanto la tetta..... :mrgreen:














:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




a me no........(questa non è comprensibile a tutti:mrgreen


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> amiche in tutto e per tutto :mrgreen:


Poesie d'amore, promesse di viaggi e poi..........................................il nulla:triste:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ALLELUIA!!! :mrgreen:


Ah! alleluia mi pare un'esclamazione cattolica cristiana, ma è anche usata come esclamazione, tal volta di gioia, talvolta di "sospiro di sollievo" talvolta un canto talvolta una preghiera.... basta va altrimenti allungo. 


Ah credo sia di origine ebraica. Credo eh. 

Se vuoi posso controllare e postarti, mi acculturo e di conseguenza posso gridare alleluia!:rotfl:

Forse è meglio che mi vado a studiare il programma per la lavastoviglie.... ciao ciao...


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Poesie d'amore, promesse di viaggi e poi..........................................il nulla:triste:


cappuccini, promesse di fedeltà, ala protettrice e poi............................................... il nulla :triste:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Poesie d'amore, promesse di viaggi e poi..........................................il nulla:triste:


NON MI DIRE...


io ormai non ci credo più....


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:risata:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Testa?


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> W le spagnole!


Ciao

guarda che è vero!

però, ciò, non vale per l'uomo spagnolo ... 

sienne


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Testa?


quale?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda che è vero!
> 
> ...



No no, non vale proprio è l'esatto contrario, e francamente non vorrei descriverlo.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quale?



Domandalo a farfalla, secondo me ti risponde entrambe. :rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Domandalo a farfalla, secondo me ti risponde entrambe. :rotfl:


è un'intenditrice?


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no, non vale proprio è l'esatto contrario, e francamente non vorrei descriverlo.


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io neanche ... guardo dall'altra parte ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è un'intenditrice?


Aò mica sono lui io. O domandi a farfalla o a lui.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò mica sono lui io. O domandi a farfalla o a lui.


sbaglio o sei tu che ha affermato che devo chiederlo a farfalla?
per cui dovresti sapere il perchè


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Indovina dove guardo io.... :rotfl:

Stavo a pensare all'uomo, francamente e chissà perchè devo rifletterci, forse ora per la gioia di chi mi vede scrivere tanto, commento l'uomo europeo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sbaglio o sei tu che ha affermato che devo chiederlo a farfalla?
> per cui dovresti sapere il perchè



Non affermato, ma ho messo il punto interrogativo. Se lei conferma allora domandiamo quali teste, eventualmente può anche scriverci nel contesto che, al momento le uniche due testa di minchia siamo noi due. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*

Al momento anche sotto sforzo, il mio cervello si rifiuta di avere un qualsiasi pensiero sull'uomo europeo. :mrgreen: porca paletta proprio non ci riesco si rifiuta come se fosse autonomo nelle sue scelte. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non affermato, ma ho messo il punto interrogativo. Se lei conferma allora domandiamo quali teste, eventualmente può anche scriverci nel contesto che, *al momento le uniche due testa di minchia siamo noi due.* :mrgreen::mrgreen:


in effetti potrebbe anche scriverlo
ma per quel poco che la conosco 
e, se la conosco
ritengo che lo dirà mai

:strizza:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in effetti potrebbe anche scriverlo
> ma per quel poco che la conosco
> e, se la conosco
> ritengo che lo dirà mai
> ...


Infatti...

Per il resto giuro che non vi ho seguto. Ho fatto una battuta sul fatto che non mi mancano le tette, riferito al fatto che non ho più delle tette mostruosamente grosse. Non collego la battuta di ultimo e mi sono persa.....





E il mio spasimante continua a ignorarmi


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> Per il resto giuro che non vi ho seguto. Ho fatto una battuta sul fatto che non mi mancano le tette, riferito al fatto che non ho più delle tette mostruosamente grosse. Non collego la battuta di ultimo e mi sono persa.....
> 
> ...


anche il mio


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al momento anche sotto sforzo, il mio cervello si rifiuta di avere un qualsiasi pensiero sull'uomo europeo. :mrgreen: porca paletta proprio non ci riesco si rifiuta come se fosse autonomo nelle sue scelte. :mrgreen:


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl:

meglio! perché ti faresti solo del male ... :rotfl:

immagina il tedesco ... bruffone, sudoso, panciuto ... mamma aiutami!!!

sienne


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> Per il resto giuro che non vi ho seguto. Ho fatto una battuta sul fatto che non mi mancano le tette, riferito al fatto che non ho più delle tette mostruosamente grosse. Non collego la battuta di ultimo e mi sono persa.....
> 
> ...


mi pareva di averlo visto al bar :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> Per il resto giuro che non vi ho seguto. Ho fatto una battuta sul fatto che non mi mancano le tette, riferito al fatto che non ho più delle tette mostruosamente grosse. Non collego la battuta di ultimo e mi sono persa.....
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> anche il mio


se non avete impegni vi porto a pranzo


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



 Continua e ti metto in ignore!!


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> o.t.
> comunque sappi che non sei la sola che è stata sedotta e abbandonata





farfalla ha detto:


> Poesie d'amore, promesse di viaggi e poi..........................................il nulla:triste:


Non dire così, sei stata tu a "sbagliare" aereo e inoltre a per Pasqua avevi altri impegni, mi sono sentito tradito io, non tu. Per me la pasqua, l'isola, è ancora pronta, abbiamo un resort tutto per noi, ho anche affittato una coppia di pasquesi per soffiarci con la foglia di palma nei momenti più caldi.  Se vuoi invece il frieddu puosso parlare con amico compagno Ivan  amica cuompagna Anna. loro sanno dove potere noi acquistare ottima vuodca per spegnere grande frieddo, siempre che tra di noi ci ne sia bisuogno.  
decidi in frietta. Da svidania.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

*L'uomo*

Francese..... sta la nel suo abbigliamento che si capisce e non si capisce, vuole emulare l'unica cosa che la donna francese nel suo vestirsi di un nulla e con quei colori.... riesce in qualche maniera ad essere francese! sta lontano da essa sembrando quasi non ci fosse... però osserva, e quando è giunto il momento questi si guardano non si capiscono e se ne vanno dopo che hanno scassato per mezzora guardando ed osservando soltanto perchè la tirchieria va oltre ogni senso.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Non dire così, sei stata tu a "sbagliare" aereo e inoltre a per Pasqua avevi altri impegni, mi sono sentito tradito io, non tu. Per me la pasqua, l'isola, è ancora pronta, abbiamo un resort tutto per noi, ho anche affittato una coppia di pasquesi per soffiarci con la foglia di palma nei momenti più caldi. Se vuoi invece il frieddu puosso parlare con amico compagno Ivan amica cuompagna Anna. loro sanno dove potere noi acquistare ottima vuodca per spegnere grande frieddo, siempre che tra di noi ci ne sia bisuogno.
> decidi in frietta. Da svidania.


finalmente sei arrivato
è da questa mattina che le donne stanno sfrugugliando 
perchè non ti vedono

ma che fai alle donne? hai un segreto?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se non avete impegni vi porto a pranzo



ok


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Francese..... sta la nel suo abbigliamento che si capisce e non si capisce, vuole emulare l'unica cosa che la donna francese nel suo vestirsi di un nulla e con quei colori.... riesce in qualche maniera ad essere francese! sta lontano da essa sembrando quasi non ci fosse... però osserva, e quando è giunto il momento questi si guardano non si capiscono e se ne vanno dopo che hanno scassato per mezzora guardando ed osservando soltanto perchè la tirchieria va oltre ogni senso.


stamattina non sembri tu. cosa ti hanno fatto stanotte? hai cambiato il chip? 

le virgole, cazzo le virgole.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se non avete impegni vi porto a pranzo


:yes:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> finalmente sei arrivato
> è da questa mattina che le donne stanno sfrugugliando
> perchè non ti vedono
> 
> ma che fai alle donne? hai un segreto?


io mi riferivo ad un altro però


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Non dire così, sei stata tu a "sbagliare" aereo e inoltre a per Pasqua avevi altri impegni, mi sono sentito tradito io, non tu. Per me la pasqua, l'isola, è ancora pronta, abbiamo un resort tutto per noi, ho anche affittato una coppia di pasquesi per soffiarci con la foglia di palma nei momenti più caldi. Se vuoi invece il frieddu puosso parlare con amico compagno Ivan amica cuompagna Anna. loro sanno dove potere noi acquistare ottima vuodca per spegnere grande frieddo, siempre che tra di noi ci ne sia bisuogno.
> decidi in frietta. Da svidania.




:inlove: a me va bene tutto, basta che siamo insieme:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> stamattina non sembri tu. cosa ti hanno fatto stanotte? hai cambiato il chip?
> 
> le virgole, cazzo le virgole.



Specifica, le devo togliere o mettere?


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> finalmente sei arrivato
> è da questa mattina che le donne stanno sfrugugliando
> perchè non ti vedono
> 
> ma che fai alle donne? hai un segreto?


si, il DENIM.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok


passo a prenderti alle 13

preferisci carne o pesce? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok


e' tornato, grazie per l'invito ma sono una donna fedele:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, il DENIM.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> passo a prenderti alle 13
> 
> preferisci carne o pesce? :mrgreen:



togli il berretto. la carne ed il pesce a Farfy, la offro io. Tu al massimo puoi portare il the per inzupparci il biscotto al pomeriggio. il biscotto è sempre il mio, caramellato.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e' tornato, grazie per l'invito ma sono una donna fedele:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbè
è già la diciottesima  volta che trovi una scusa
chissà se ci sarà mai, a questo punto, la diciannovesima


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Specifica, le devo togliere o mettere?


uff, togliere, claudio, togliere. Prendi esempio dalla dea.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vabbè
> è già la diciottesima volta che trovi una scusa
> chissà se ci sarà mai, a questo punto, la diciannovesima



:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti...


Buon giorno come andiamo oggi?


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio:


brava, mandagli un bacio così si toglie dal mezzo.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno come andiamo oggi?


gli occhi di annuccia sta proponendo in questi giorni, vorranno dire qualcosa?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno come andiamo oggi?



una
cacca.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gli occhi di annuccia sta proponendo in questi giorni, vorranno dire qualcosa?


"picca cuffari"


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> uff, togliere, claudio, togliere. Prendi esempio dalla dea.



Ho l'impressione che tu mi prenda un po in giro perchè tu quattro dico in quattro parole hai messo tre virgole ed un punto ed io devo andarle a togliere dal mio post? ( il punto interrogativo l'ho messo per sbaglio)


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che tu mi prenda un po in giro perchè tu quattro dico in quattro parole hai messo tre virgole ed un punto ed io devo andarle a togliere dal mio post? ( il punto interrogativo l'ho messo per sbaglio)


mpare, tu hai chiù coinna di un panaru di vavaluceddi. purpiceddu mio, iarrusu ca nun si iautru,io mi levo a vita pì diciriti qual è a megghiu strata e tu, pi tuttu rispettu, fai u lofio, dici a parola supecchiu, cu mia, u to patruni? 
ti dicu 'n ultima cosa: quannu u chiumi è 'ncina, scansietti.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

*lui*

Ti ricorda nulla u carruzzuni! u pattinu i lignu! i catinelli e i lannicieddi! a carnivali i mazzarelli chini ri sabbia e i guerri a corpu ri pietra tra i vari quartieri?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Benissimo*



Annuccia ha detto:


> una
> cacca.
> 
> 
> ...


Benissimo sono pronto a cibarmi delle tue sofferenze allora.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Specifica, le devo togliere o mettere?


togliere di qui e metterle di la. Non in numero paritetico :mrgreen:




Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che tu mi prenda un po in giro perchè tu quattro dico in quattro parole hai messo tre virgole ed un punto ed io devo andarle a togliere dal mio post? ( il punto interrogativo l'ho messo per sbaglio)


le sue 4 sono corrette....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mpare, tu hai chiù coinna di un panaru di vavaluceddi. purpiceddu mio, iarrusu ca nun si iautru,io mi levo a vita pì diciriti qual è a megghiu strata e tu, pi tuttu rispettu, fai u lofio, dici a parola supecchiu, cu mia, u to patruni?
> ti dicu 'n ultima cosa: quannu u chiumi è 'ncina, scansietti.



Spero di riuscirci.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mpare, tu hai chiù coinna di un panaru di vavaluceddi. purpiceddu mio, iarrusu ca nun si iautru,io mi levo a vita pì diciriti qual è a megghiu strata e tu, pi tuttu rispettu, fai u lofio, dici a parola supecchiu, cu mia, u to patruni?
> *ti dicu 'n ultima cosa: quannu u chiumi è 'ncina, scansietti.*


*

*traduzione ultima frase please....

vi fare vedere la mia faccia quando leggo lui che parla in siciliano...


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ricorda nulla u carruzzuni! u pattinu i lignu! i catinelli e i lannicieddi! a carnivali i mazzarelli chini ri sabbia e i guerri a corpu ri pietra tra i vari quartieri?


e a vacca rormi, u mucciareddu. minchia quanti ricordi, mi si ACCAPPONA la pelle.  io con i carrettini in legno e i cuscinetti per ruote, non sai quante volte mi sono rotto le dita strisciandole a terra. Dove vivevo da piccolo, le strade srano e sono tuttora fatte con i sanpietrini, pensa te.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> togliere di qui e metterle di la. Non in numero paritetico :mrgreen:



Ahhhh capito ora! se le parole sono ad esempio sei! io devo mettere tra virgole e punti non più di cinque di questi. in questo caso disparetiche. 

Grazie!


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]traduzione ultima frase please....
> 
> vi fare vedere la mia faccia quando leggo lui che parla in siciliano...


è un modo di dire. ma tu dove abiti al nord?

significa: "quando il fiume è in piena, scansalo."  
la forza delle acqua trascina investe imperterrita qualunque cosa, senza distinguo.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e a vacca rormi, u mucciareddu. minchia quanti ricordi, mi si ACCAPPONA la pelle.  io con i carrettini in legno e i cuscinetti per ruote, non sai quante volte mi sono rotto le dita strisciandole a terra. Dove vivevo da piccolo, le strade srano e sono tuttora fatte con i sanpietrini, pensa te.



Minchia! ecco perchè ti rompevi le dita.:mrgreen::mrgreen: I sanpietrini... Io cerrcavo e trovavo quelle strade battute nella campagna, quelle montagnelle che si usavano per scivolare.... pattini, carruzzuni, pezzi i cartuni e qualsiasi cosa fosse liscia...

E i coperchini delle macchine! livarici i 100 che erano adesivi...... e i parabordi negli sportelli... siddu mi pigghiavanu!! :mrgreen:

Nvuota un cristianu ca pigghiavu nto culu cun cuppitieddu ca vugghia infilata! dopo circa na simana mi pigghiò a tumpuluna! me li sono meritati tutti!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un modo di dire. ma tu dove abiti al nord?
> 
> significa: "quando il fiume è in piena, scansalo."
> la forza delle acqua trascina investe imperterrita qualunque cosa, senza distinguo.


ok.grazie.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

le vostre voglie segrete o i vostri vizietti durante il sesso, tipo, legate le mani, bendate, vi piace quando la donna vi lecca il c..o, cose del genere.   dite, dite.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brava, mandagli un bacio così si toglie dal mezzo.


se un po geloso o è solo una mia impressione? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo sono pronto a cibarmi delle tue sofferenze allora.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> le vostre voglie segrete o i vostri vizietti durante il sesso, tipo, legate le mani, bendate, vi piace quando la donna vi lecca il c..o, cose del genere. dite, dite.


io volevo che si vestisse da tarzan....
ma teme per il lampadario...dice che non regge.

quindi indosso la vestaglia antiuomo per dispetto.
al mattino devo nasconderla...un giorno di questi la butta via...


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se un po geloso o è solo una mia impressione? :mrgreen:


geloso? Delle MIE cose non sono geloso, SONO LE MIE e non mi va che altri le tocchino. Non so se può chiamarsi gelosia. Però se per te va bene così, mi adeguo.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> geloso? Delle MIE cose non sono geloso, SONO LE MIE e non mi va che altri le tocchino. Non so se può chiamarsi gelosia. Però se per te va bene così, mi adeguo.


ops
quindi non sei a conoscenza di tante cose
per cui è meglio che me ne stia zitto


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non vorrei creare un problema :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

a me una volta hanno proposto di appendermi allo stipite della porta così che potessero avere il pipino a portata di bocca, roba da *non crederci*.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> a me una volta hanno proposto di appendermi allo stipite della porta così che potessero avere il pipino a portata di bocca, roba da *non crederci*.


Che volgarità..!


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> le vostre voglie segrete o i vostri vizietti durante il sesso, tipo, legate le mani, bendate, vi piace quando la donna vi lecca il c..o, cose del genere. dite, dite.


ke curioso che sei...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a me una volta hanno proposto di appendermi allo stipite della porta così che potessero avere il pipino a portata di bocca, roba da *non crederci*.


Potessero? 

Pensa se qualcuna si poggiava alla porta...... dolore e piacere un mix da sballo!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità..!


Non riesco a smettere di ridere


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità..!


te ne racconto un'altra. Ma, quanti anni hai? non vorrei scuotere il tuo mondo e creare un maniaco.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a smettere di ridere


Pensa che scena,lui sulla porta con quel microbo triste fra le gambe,pensa che spettacolo osceno...!


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa che scena,lui sulla porta con quel microbo triste fra le gambe,pensa che spettacolo osceno...!


mi stai confondendo con Claudio. ero appeso per farlo penzolare a mo di elefante, capisci? preferisci un disegnino?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi stai confondendo con Claudio. ero appeso per farlo penzolare a mo di elefante, capisci? preferisci un disegnino?


scua lui...
non per essere pignola..

ma mica deve penzolare.....:rotfl:















................


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> mi stai confondendo con Claudio. ero appeso per farlo penzolare a mo di elefante, capisci? preferisci un disegnino?


Si fammi il disegnino, però aspetta che prendo una lente di ingrandimento....!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scua lui...
> non per essere pignola..
> 
> ma mica deve penzolare.....:rotfl:
> ...


e lo so, ma viste le dimensioni, non è facile tenerlo in su, pensa che uso pantaloni a zampa d'elefante molto larghi anche sopra, capisci o vuoi un disegnino anche tu?




minchia due clienti a rompere le palle, a dopo.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scua lui...
> non per essere pignola..
> 
> ma mica deve penzolare.....:rotfl:
> ...


ti si che te ne intendi :up:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa che scena,lui sulla porta con quel microbo triste fra le gambe,pensa che spettacolo osceno...!


Mannaggia a te!


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> e lo so, ma viste le dimensioni, non è facile tenerlo in su, pensa che uso pantaloni a zampa d'elefante molto larghi anche sopra, capisci o vuoi un disegnino anche tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SI,anche perchè viste le tue dimensioni è proprio difficile vederlo su,un pidocchietto plumbeo ed infelice.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scua lui...
> non per essere pignola..
> 
> ma mica deve penzolare.....:rotfl:
> ...



:risata:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

per il disegnino non posso, minerva m'ha supplicato di non pubblicare foto che potessero destare strani pensieri. 

mi spiace per voi.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per il disegnino non posso, minerva m'ha supplicato di non pubblicare foto che potessero destare strani pensieri.
> 
> mi spiace per voi.


se ne sono già andati i due clienti? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> se ne sono già andati i due clienti? :mrgreen:


Lui si fa le pippe con le mani di barbie fidati...!


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui si fa le pippe con le mani di barbie fidati...!


per cui quando è al buono inventa di avere dei clienti?


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se ne sono già andati i due clienti? :mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> Lui si fa le pippe con le mani di barbie fidati...!





gas ha detto:


> per cui quando è al buono inventa di avere dei clienti?


siete due stronzi. non dovevo farci sesso, dovevo fargli firmare dei contratti. 

ma perchè devo spiegarmi con voi. Ultimo, cazzo, quando servi non ci sei mai. Azzannali.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> siete due stronzi. non dovevo farci sesso, dovevo fargli firmare dei contratti.
> 
> ma perchè devo spiegarmi con voi. Ultimo, cazzo, quando servi non ci sei mai. Azzannali.


Capirai quando ti sei tirato giù le mutande i contratti li hanno firmati di corsa,si sono impietosite e avranno pensato:che cazzo di cazzo,poraccio...!:rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> siete due stronzi. non dovevo farci sesso, dovevo fargli firmare dei contratti.
> 
> ma perchè devo spiegarmi con voi. Ultimo, cazzo, quando servi non ci sei mai. Azzannali.


dal momento che questi ci hanno messo meno di un cazzetto, hanno firmato senza neppure leggere il contratto?
sono dei bontemponi

me li fai conoscere?


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capirai quando ti sei tirato giù le mutande i contratti li hanno firmati di corsa,si sono impietosite e avranno pensato:che cazzo di cazzo,poraccio...!:rotfl:


oscuro, ma ti glielo hai visto?
ce l'ha proprio piccolo piccolo?


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

ho ricevuto una notifica
pensavo fosse qualche fanciulla che mi scriveva in mp
invece ho preso un verdone


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ho ricevuto una notifica
> pensavo fosse qualche fanciulla che mi scriveva in mp
> invece ho preso un verdone


Io,son stato io.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io,son stato io.


ahhh
grazie

un bacio sul culo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> oscuro, ma ti glielo hai visto?
> ce l'ha proprio piccolo piccolo?


Si pensa che quando va a pisciare deve andare 30 minuti prima,deve trovarselo ed evitare di farsela sotto.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si pensa che quando va a pisciare deve andare 30 minuti prima,deve trovarselo ed evitare di farsela sotto.


quindi si bagna tutte le mani
per cui bagna anche il pavimento
se ne ha tanta si bagnerà anche i polsini della camicia

non oso immaginare se porta i gemelli ai polsini....


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> quindi si bagna tutte le mani
> per cui bagna anche il pavimento
> se ne ha tanta si bagnerà anche i polsini della camicia
> 
> non oso immaginare se porta i gemelli ai polsi....


Adesso si è fatto tatuare un pisello sul pisello....!


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso si è fatto tatuare un pisello sul pisello....!



aoooo di là ci stanno cazziando :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> aoooo di là ci stanno cazziando :rotfl::rotfl:


Dover?


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso si è fatto tatuare un pisello sul pisello....!


cos'è, un intervento di microtattoo?

secondo te non sarebbe stato meglio farsi tatuare una gigantografia sulla pancia?

almeno le donne avrebbero potuto osservare qualcosa di importante


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aoooo di là ci stanno cazziando :rotfl::rotfl:


di la dove?
in bagno?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*



gas ha detto:


> cos'è, un intervento di microtattoo?
> 
> secondo te non sarebbe stato meglio farsi tatuare una gigantografia sulla pancia?
> 
> almeno le donne avrebbero potuto osservare qualcosa di importante


Le donne non le freghi così,comunque almeno scopa con il culo...!


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le donne non le freghi così,comunque almeno scopa con il culo...!


è una nuova tecnica per i mini dotati?


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dover?





gas ha detto:


> di la dove?
> in bagno?


nell'altro thread quello della russa...


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> è una nuova tecnica per i mini dotati?


Si,gli stanno facendo il culo come il partenone...!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dover?



Le bianche scogliere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a me una volta hanno proposto di appendermi allo stipite della porta così che potessero avere il pipino a portata di bocca, roba da *non crederci*.


beh sopra i settanta le giunture non sono più quelle di una volta, bisogna essere comprensivi.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

grazie amici degli affettuosi pensieri, sapevo che qui ho persone su cui contare.


grazie di cuore e A BUON RENDERE.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie amici degli affettuosi pensieri, sapevo che qui ho persone su cui contare.
> 
> 
> grazie di cuore e A BUON RENDERE.


non gridare
che farfalla si è appena appisolata quì al mio fianco


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non gridare
> che farfalla si è appena appisolata quì al mio fianco


poverina sarà stanca morta...


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> poverina sarà stanca morta...


stanchisssssima


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> stanchisssssima


Immagino. Falla riposare un paio d'ore.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Immagino. Falla riposare un paio d'ore.


beh, si è appena appisolata
per le 16 le porto il caffè e la sveglio dolcemente


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> beh, si è appena appisolata
> per le 16 le porto il caffè e la sveglio dolcemente


se è nelle tue mani posso stare più che tranquillo.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se è nelle tue mani posso stare più che tranquillo.


lui cosa vuol dire sfruculiaturi?...scusa ma non lo so...davvero..mi vergogno un po'...ma me lo dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui cosa vuol dire sfruculiaturi?...scusa ma non lo so...davvero..mi vergogno un po'...ma me lo dici?


ossignur...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui cosa vuol dire sfruculiaturi?...scusa ma non lo so...davvero..mi vergogno un po'...ma me lo dici?


Il rompicoglioni?? 
Lo spacca maroni??
:mrgreen:

ipotizzo logicamente.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ossignur...


e scusa..ma da messina a catania cambiano molto i termini ho visto..a palermo poi...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il rompicoglioni??
> Lo spacca maroni??
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ipotizzo logicamente.


l'avevo pensato anche io ma n non credo....lui non risponde...è svenuto secondo te?...un po' come te se nomino la salsiccia...sai anche lui è sensibile a certe cose...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il rompicoglioni??
> Lo spacca maroni??
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ipotizzo logicamente.


no... è più sottile...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non gridare
> che farfalla si è appena appisolata quì al mio fianco





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> poverina sarà stanca morta...





gas ha detto:


> stanchisssssima





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Immagino. Falla riposare un paio d'ore.





gas ha detto:


> beh, si è appena appisolata
> per le 16 le porto il caffè e la sveglio dolcemente





Lui ha detto:


> se è nelle tue mani posso stare più che tranquillo.


magari se non fate tutto sto casino riesco anche a riposare


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e scusa..ma da messina a catania cambiano molto i termini ho visto..a palermo poi...


sfruculiare è italiano:
*sfruculiare* (o *sfrucugliare*, *sfruguliare*) v. tr. [der. del lat. _fricare_ «fregare», col pref. _s-_ (nel sign. 6)] (_io sfrucùlio_ e, nell’uso dial., _sfruculéio_ o _sfruculéo_), region. – Stuzzicare, punzecchiare insistentemente_: s. un foruncolo_; prendere in giro in tono familiare e amichevole: _mi sfruculia sempre_; _insomma cominciano a sfrucugliarlo_,_ anzi continuano ... finché lui perde la pazienza_ (Buzzati).


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'avevo pensato anche io ma n non credo....lui non risponde...è svenuto secondo te?...un po' come te se nomino la salsiccia...sai anche lui è sensibile a certe cose...


ma siccome Farfalla ha avuto una mattinata sessualmente faticosa con Gas ho l'impressione che sia andato a sfogarsi...

e pensare che Gas stava cercando te. Tzè! 


:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'avevo pensato anche io ma n non credo....lui non risponde...è svenuto secondo te?...un po' come te se nomino la salsiccia...sai anche lui è sensibile a certe cose...


lui è salito all'ultimo piano del palazzo
è in piedi sul cornicione

aspettate, mi assento un attimo
lo vado a spingere giù


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sfruculiare è italiano:
> *sfruculiare* (o *sfrucugliare*, *sfruguliare*) v. tr. [der. del lat. _fricare_ «fregare», col pref. _s-_ (nel sign. 6)] (_io sfrucùlio_ e, nell’uso dial., _sfruculéio_ o _sfruculéo_), region. – Stuzzicare, punzecchiare insistentemente_: s. un foruncolo_; prendere in giro in tono familiare e amichevole: _mi sfruculia sempre_; _insomma cominciano a sfrucugliarlo_,_ anzi continuano ... finché lui perde la pazienza_ (Buzzati).


e allora avevo ragione io. 

Sfruculiare = rompere i coglioni :mrgreen:

Ps il correttore di Windows non lo riconosce :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sfruculiare è italiano:
> *sfruculiare* (o *sfrucugliare*, *sfruguliare*) v. tr. [der. del lat. _fricare_ «fregare», col pref. _s-_ (nel sign. 6)] (_io sfrucùlio_ e, nell’uso dial., _sfruculéio_ o _sfruculéo_), region. – Stuzzicare, punzecchiare insistentemente_: s. un foruncolo_; prendere in giro in tono familiare e amichevole: _mi sfruculia sempre_; _insomma cominciano a sfrucugliarlo_,_ anzi continuano ... finché lui perde la pazienza_ (Buzzati).


prof. :bandiera:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lui è salito all'ultimo piano del palazzo
> è in piedi sul cornicione
> 
> aspettate, mi assento un attimo
> lo vado a spingere giù


pensavo più ad un giro in moto bagnando l'interno del casco.... 

che esagerato.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e allora avevo ragione io.
> 
> Sfruculiare = rompere i coglioni :mrgreen:
> 
> Ps il correttore di Windows non lo riconosce :rotfl::rotfl:


il correttore di Windows è una pippa


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui cosa vuol dire sfruculiaturi?...scusa ma non lo so...davvero..mi vergogno un po'...ma me lo dici?


vergognarti con me, non sia mai.

è un verbo siciliano che significa punzecchiare o stuzzicare in maniera ironica.

ah già, dimenticavo che tu sei del nord. 

non hai mai sentito il detto "non sfruculiare il cane che dorme"?


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e scusa..ma da messina a catania cambiano molto i termini ho visto..a palermo poi...


ma io con catania non centro una minchia.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sfruculiare è italiano:
> *sfruculiare* (o *sfrucugliare*, *sfruguliare*) v. tr. [der. del lat. _fricare_ «fregare», col pref. _s-_ (nel sign. 6)] (_io sfrucùlio_ e, nell’uso dial., _sfruculéio_ o _sfruculéo_), region. – Stuzzicare, punzecchiare insistentemente_: s. un foruncolo_; prendere in giro in tono familiare e amichevole: _mi sfruculia sempre_; _insomma cominciano a sfrucugliarlo_,_ anzi continuano ... finché lui perde la pazienza_ (Buzzati).


credevo fosse un termine dialettale....sfruculiaturi....più per il turi...non lo conoscevo nemmeno in italiano....che è na tragedia???sono poco ac-cul-turata io.sono stata rimandata a settembre da oscuro...devo studiare di più.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> credevo fosse un termine dialettale....sfruculiaturi....più per il turi...non lo conoscevo nemmeno in italiano....che è na tragedia???sono poco ac-cul-turata io.sono stata rimandata a settembre da oscuro...devo studiare di più.


in itagliano non si usa tanto.  é l'insultare bonariamente una persona fin quando questa si scassa, come dire piano piano fin che sbotta, finemente, continuo.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in itagliano non si usa tanto.  é l'insultare bonariamente una persona fin quando questa si scassa, come dire piano piano fin che sbotta, finemente, continuo.


ci vuole pazienza...io non credo di averne tanta...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> credevo fosse un termine dialettale....sfruculiaturi....più per il turi...non lo conoscevo nemmeno in italiano....che è na tragedia???sono poco ac-cul-turata io.sono stata rimandata a settembre da oscuro...devo studiare di più.


ma infatti come l'ha scritto lui è siciliano. Ma non era incomprensibile, perchè simile all'italiano. Secondo me comunque il tuo problema è che hai allattato troppo poco:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci vuole pazienza...io non credo di averne tanta...


e lo so, tu vai subito al sodo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e allora avevo ragione io.
> 
> Sfruculiare = rompere i coglioni :mrgreen:
> 
> Ps il correttore di Windows non lo riconosce :rotfl::rotfl:


vedi che non cogli le sfumature! è più sottile di rompere i cabasisi. E' ... un po' come la goccia, che scava la pietra.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

sbri, il cavallo inizia a guardarti male, occhio.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi che non cogli le sfumature! è più sottile di rompere i cabasisi.* E' ... un po' come la goccia, che scava la pietra.*


*


*è un po come le polpette in umido con piselli della sbri


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sbri, il cavallo inizia a guardarti male, occhio.


ma figurati. I cavalli mi adorano.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti come l'ha scritto lui è siciliano. Ma non era incomprensibile, perchè simile all'italiano. Secondo me comunque il tuo problema è che hai allattato troppo poco:mrgreen:


sono stata allattata poco semmai...i seni forse erano tarocchi, non made in sicily..figurati se avevano il marchio cee...quindi le mie a loro volta sono state contagiate..mia figlia avrà lo stesso problema..quante cose che si imparano dai....


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma figurati. I cavalli mi adorano.


e gli stalloni?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma figurati. I cavalli mi adorano.


io adoro i cavalli.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas, anche se le persone ti dicono che sei un testa di cazzo, non significa che tu debba portare necessariamente un preservativo verde. Da li non viene fuori nulla, stai tranquillo, fidati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e gli stalloni?


non saprei, frequento solo castroni e cavalle. Soprattutto cavalle. Gli stalloni sono instabili nel comportamento e i cavalieri della domenica come me è meglio ne stiano alla larga.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi che non cogli le sfumature! è più sottile di rompere i cabasisi. E' ... un po' come la goccia, che scava la pietra.


quindi rompere i coglioni lentamente ma per tutta la vita..... :unhappy:

è un termine che conoscevo perchè mia nonna era di Riesi. Lo utilizzava con mio Padre per dirgli "mi stai rompendo" :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non saprei, frequento solo castroni e cavalle. Soprattutto cavalle. Gli stalloni sono instabili nel comportamento e i cavalieri della domenica come me è meglio ne stiano alla larga.


quindi preferisci un bella cavalcata tranquilla, senza sorprese.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

occhiverdi, mi sà che con te è tempo perso. 

non è rompere i coglioni lentamente, è diverso, La SFUMATURA. 
non potrai mai coglierla. io mi rassegno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> occhiverdi, mi sà che con te è tempo perso.
> 
> non è rompere i coglioni lentamente, è diverso, La SFUMATURA.
> non potrai mai coglierla. io mi rassegno.


rompere i coglioni lentamente sfumando ... ok! ok! 

Non ti arrabbiare :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

ma tu sei sempre immerso nella nebbia? ci vedi bene?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu sei sempre immerso nella nebbia? ci vedi bene?


benissimo! sfumatore! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi preferisci un bella cavalcata tranquilla, senza sorprese.


Fingerò di non aver colto
...
Vado a cavallo una volta la settimana, da poco tempo, ho cominciato ovviamente tardi, sono poco allenata in genere e ho un problemino per cui determinate cose per me sono abbastanza faticose, altre non riesco proprio a farle. Solo chi non ha mai fatto equitazione pensa che L'equitazione NON sia faticosa e difficile. Calo di peso oltre mezzo chilo in un'ora per dire, senza fare cose particolari. Ma. A livello  mentale, se riesci a entrare in sintonia con il cavallo, è un'esperienza molto liberatoria, positiva. 
Io per quello sto continuando.
Non è la cavalcata, è farsi capire dal cavallo e capire lui, le sue esigenze.
Quando ti rendi conto che lui ha capito che stai per cadere e ti aiuta a restare in sella, per dire. O quando tu finalmente capisci come fargli fare un esercizio, finalmente sei riuscito a sincronizzarti con lui nei movimenti. 
Le due volontà devono coincidere, si deve arrivare a volere la stessa cosa, ci si deve conoscere a vicenda: il cavallo non dimentica mai come l'hai cavalcato, se gli hai fatto male, se sei solo un sacco da portare sulla schiena.
E non dimentica mai il lavoro che fai con lui a terra, che a me piace almeno quanto cavalcare.
Io sello la cavalla che monto tenendola slegata, la stessa cavalla non lo permette ad altri, che spesso tenta di mordere.
Perchè ci sia un equilibrio fra cavallo e cavaliere, meno è bravo(come nel mio caso) il cavaliere, più deve essere bravo, sensibile e tranquillo il cavallo.
Ma le sorprese non mancano ... a volte perchè non mi faccio capire io... a volte perchè un altro cavallo ha deciso di movimentare la situazione... e altre volte perchè la mia cavalla preferita, buonissima, intelligentissima ma vivace
... ha voglia di correre:mrgreen:.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fingerò di non aver colto
> ...
> Vado a cavallo una volta la settimana, da poco tempo, ho cominciato ovviamente tardi, sono poco allenata in genere e ho un problemino per cui determinate cose per me sono abbastanza faticose, altre non riesco proprio a farle. Solo chi non ha mai fatto equitazione pensa che L'equitazione NON sia faticosa e difficile. Calo di peso oltre mezzo chilo in un'ora per dire, senza fare cose particolari. Ma. A livello  mentale, se riesci a entrare in sintonia con il cavallo, è un'esperienza molto liberatoria, positiva.
> Io per quello sto continuando.
> ...


Ho viaggiato con la fantasia immaginando tutto, sorriso tantissimo nell'ultima frase.


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

SBRI, volevo solamente sfruculiarti. Tu, intelligentemente, hai colto e volendo evitare altre sfruculiate hai raccontato la tua bella esperienza.  Però aver puntato su una lei, mi lascia sorpreso. 

De gustibus.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

buongiorno A TUTTI...
oggi c'è il sole...la temperatura è gradevole, ogni tanto un pò di vento scassa i maroni ma non ci lamentiamo...
volevo dire a simy e lo dico qua perchè considero questo 3d zona neutra..che dopo aver finito di parlare con te su fb mi sono spaccata il muso pure io....se a te ti ho chiamata giufà..io non so come potrei definirmi...perchè tu sei caduta dalle scale, e la cosa può accadere a tutti, io invece ho investito mio marito:rotfl:...stavo entrando di corsa(al mio solito) in bagno mentre lui usciva e sbammm...mi sono spetasciata il muso sulla sua spalla...dolore atroce...sangue dalle gengive e un meraviglioso taglio all'interno del labbro inferiore....

so che non gliene frega a nessuno ma era così
 puor parler...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno A TUTTI...
> oggi c'è il sole...la temperatura è gradevole, ogni tanto un pò di vento scassa i maroni ma non ci lamentiamo...
> volevo dire a simy e lo dico qua perchè considero questo 3d zona neutra..che dopo aver finito di parlare con te su fb mi sono spaccata il muso pure io....se a te ti ho chiamata giufà..io non so come potrei definirmi...perchè tu sei caduta dalle scale, e la cosa può accadere a tutti, io invece ho investito mio marito:rotfl:...stavo entrando di corsa(al mio solito) in bagno mentre lui usciva e sbammm...mi sono spetasciata il muso sulla sua spalla...dolore atroce...sangue dalle gengive e un meraviglioso taglio all'interno del labbro inferiore....
> 
> ...


Tutto questo per far capire che tuo marito è un gran tronco di pino con due spalle così e suscitare invidia?
:mrgreen:
a parte gli scherzi... tutto a posto Annù?


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto questo per far capire che tuo marito è un gran tronco di pino con due spalle così e suscitare invidia?
> :mrgreen:
> a parte gli scherzi... tutto a posto Annù?


tutto ok...
la botta è stata violenta..io ero a velocità...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno A TUTTI...
> oggi c'è il sole...la temperatura è gradevole, ogni tanto un pò di vento scassa i maroni ma non ci lamentiamo...
> volevo dire a simy e lo dico qua perchè considero questo 3d zona neutra..che dopo aver finito di parlare con te su fb mi sono spaccata il muso pure io....se a te ti ho chiamata giufà..io non so come potrei definirmi...perchè tu sei caduta dalle scale, e la cosa può accadere a tutti, io invece ho investito mio marito:rotfl:...stavo entrando di corsa(al mio solito) in bagno mentre lui usciva e sbammm...mi sono spetasciata il muso sulla sua spalla...dolore atroce...sangue dalle gengive e un meraviglioso taglio all'interno del labbro inferiore....
> 
> ...


sarà stato per ripagarti dello "STRUNZ" che ho letto solo stamattina :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tutto ok...
> la botta è stata violenta..io ero a velocità...:rotfl::rotfl:


tutto questo perchè non hai gli AIRBAG.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno A TUTTI...
> oggi c'è il sole...la temperatura è gradevole, ogni tanto un pò di vento scassa i maroni ma non ci lamentiamo...
> volevo dire a simy e lo dico qua perchè considero questo 3d zona neutra..che dopo aver finito di parlare con te su fb mi sono spaccata il muso pure io....se a te ti ho chiamata giufà..io non so come potrei definirmi...perchè tu sei caduta dalle scale, e la cosa può accadere a tutti, io invece ho investito mio marito:rotfl:...stavo entrando di corsa(al mio solito) in bagno mentre lui usciva e sbammm...mi sono spetasciata il muso sulla sua spalla...dolore atroce...sangue dalle gengive e un meraviglioso taglio all'interno del labbro inferiore....
> 
> ...


 nooooooooooooooooo 



ps. cosi impari a pigliarmi per il culo... :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sarà stato per ripagarti dello "STRUNZ" che ho letto solo stamattina :rotfl:


muto strunz...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ps. cosi impari a pigliarmi per il culo... :rotfl:




me la sono cercata...


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

annuccia, stamattina sei molto colorita. 

le cose, apparte la BOTTA che ti ha dato tuo marito, vanno bene, penso.  Meglio così.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annuccia, stamattina *sei molto colorita*.
> 
> le cose, apparte la BOTTA che ti ha dato tuo marito, vanno bene, penso. Meglio così.


è anche un pochino gonfia...

la parietti oggi mi fa una sega....


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è anche un pochino gonfia...
> 
> la parietti oggi mi fa una sega....



ossignur! (cit)


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ossignur! (cit)


ma se la botta la prendessi alle tette?...
anche quelle dovrebbero gonfiare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ossignur 2...la vendetta.


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ossignur 2




cit.


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

ma che fissa che hai con queste tette.  proprio non riesci a darti pace.  

pensa a chi è messo peggio di te.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che fissa che hai con queste tette. proprio non riesci a darti pace.
> 
> pensa a chi è messo peggio di te.


MA SCHERZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
E LASCIAMi FARE....


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

uuuummmmmhhhhhh.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

umhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

:dorme:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

:dj:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tutto questo perchè non hai gli AIRBAG.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:







Scusa Annù


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:ha ragione però...però avrei potuto rimbalzare indietro e farmi male lo stesso...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ha ragione però...


Lo so


:simy:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so
> 
> 
> :simy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

però scusate per par condicio potevano anche mettere una emoticons con le tette piccole...

e magari anche una con il pisellino piccolo...

non è giusto.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

vi assicuro che in certe occasioni gli airbag servono a poco


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

annuccia, pensa al lato positivo della cosa. Se andassi a fare una corsetta non avresti sballotolamenti vari. ecco io mi sono sempre chiesto ma una cosa del genere non è fastidiosa per voi, non per te annù, per farfy o simy.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vergognarti con me, non sia mai.
> 
> è un verbo siciliano che significa punzecchiare o stuzzicare in maniera ironica.
> 
> ...


lo usiamo anche in piemonte. Almeno nella mia famiglia.
Non sfrucugliarmi i coglioni è un mantra di mio padre da sempre.


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo usiamo anche in piemonte. Almeno nella mia famiglia.
> Non sfrucugliarmi i coglioni è un mantra di mio padre da sempre.


ma è diverso. Non sò se hai letto il continuo, la sfumatura cambia. é in pratica un "insultare" bonariamente e senza tregua qualcuno sempre sulla stesso qualcosa, un difetto, un modo, di dire di questo etc. 
è come se io, parlando con te, inserissi l'argomento tettine microscopiche anche dove non centra un cappero.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma è diverso. Non sò se hai letto il continuo, la sfumatura cambia. é in pratica un "insultare" bonariamente e senza tregua qualcuno sempre sulla stesso qualcosa, un difetto, un modo, di dire di questo etc.
> è cose se io, parlando con te, inserissi l'argomento tettine microscopiche anche dove non centra un cappero.


si, stavo leggendo infatti.
Ma qui non sei tu il vero sfrucugliatore...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, stavo leggendo infatti.
> Ma qui non sei tu il vero sfrucugliatore...:mrgreen:


ah, e chi?


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ah, e chi?



Vuoi accendere flame?

ormai sembra la parola dell'anno


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

ma che flame, era curiosità. se non vuoi, va bene lo stesso.


vado a pranzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vuoi accendere flame?
> 
> ormai sembra la parola dell'anno


No dai, chi è. Accendiamola/lo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, chi è. Accendiamola/lo.




oscuro per esempio.
E poi dai...l'altro è nel mio ignore mentale. Mattia2 la vendetta.

Ti stupisce vero?
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che flame, era curiosità. se non vuoi, va bene lo stesso.
> 
> 
> vado a pranzo.



era ironico.
Non sono certo una che fa filtri.

Mi sono appena mangiata un isalata di quelle mega con tutto dentro.

bona


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annuccia, pensa al lato positivo della cosa. Se andassi a fare una corsetta non avresti sballotolamenti vari. ecco io mi sono sempre chiesto ma una cosa del genere non è fastidiosa per voi, non per te annù, per farfy o simy.



si, molto...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annuccia, pensa al lato positivo della cosa. Se andassi a fare una corsetta non avresti sballotolamenti vari. ecco io mi sono sempre chiesto ma una cosa del genere non è fastidiosa per voi, non per te annù, per farfy o simy.


Ora molto meno
e poi ci sono ottimi reggiseni per lo sport:smile:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora molto meno
> e *poi ci sono ottimi reggiseni per lo sport*:smile:


sicuramente...ma io con la corsa ne risento comunque


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente...ma io con la corsa ne risento comunque


Ma tu sei più tettuta di me:ar:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei più tettuta di me:ar:


è vero :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei più tettuta di me:ar:





Simy ha detto:


> è vero :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


ma non è tanto il fatto di mettere Barbie countryzzata in posizioni discutibili, ma quanto possedere water in miniatura che mi perplime...


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *perplime*...


sei al Club dei terra terra. Non potevi scrivere che "mi lascia perplessa"?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei al Club dei terra terra. Non potevi scrivere che "mi lascia perplessa"?



Era flame. Non capisci un cazzo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei al Club dei terra terra. Non potevi scrivere che "mi lascia perplessa"?



hm...ma l'altra volta ho scritto mi rende perplessa etc e mi hai corretto con perplime, proprio perché siamo su TT...

mettiti d'accordo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> oscuro per esempio.
> E poi dai...l'altro è nel mio ignore mentale. Mattia2 la vendetta.
> 
> Ti stupisce vero?
> :rotfl::rotfl:



mi auto cito, anche se il Conte dice che porta sfiga (tanto ormai...peggio di così) perchè rileggendomi ho capito che non volevo scrivere ciò che si capisce
:unhappy:

Ultimo non fa flame, non era quello il mio pensiero.
Oscuro si, ma Ultimo no.
Gli riconosco la buona fede dei suoi interventi.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

oggi è il venerdi santo. Evitiamo di parlare di sesso e argomenti ANAloghi.
quindi parliamo di      ehm      di  ehmmmmm     potremmo sicuramente disquisire (questo vocabolo me lo ha passato Minerva) sulla .........ehmmmmm   fate un po voi.   Ecco, mi pare attinente: Ciascuno ha la propria croce.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> mi auto cito, anche se il Conte dice che porta sfiga (tanto ormai...peggio di così) perchè rileggendomi ho capito che non volevo scrivere ciò che si capisce
> :unhappy:
> 
> Ultimo non fa flame, non era quello il mio pensiero.
> ...


Certo che senza oscuro ti annoieresti vero?:rotfl:Tu che parli di buona fede:rotfl::rotfl:!Io faccio flame in chiaro,mi fermo a qualche insulto,qualche dileggio,sicuramente sbagliando...Se penso a te e al conte quello che faccio mi sembra veramente poco anche perchè nel calunniare e nella diffamare le persone non siete secondi a nessuno neanche ad Alex.:up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

io parlerei di giuda aspettandomi che qualcuno lo difendesse per la sua , in fondo, umanità decisamente preferibile alla spocchia di cristo.
chi  non ha mai tradito in vita sua?
tradire è bello, sgorga le coronarie e ammazza i radicali liberi.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io parlerei di giuda aspettandomi che qualcuno lo difendesse per la sua , in fondo, umanità decisamente preferibile alla spocchia di cristo.
> chi  non ha mai tradito in vita sua?
> tradire è bello, sgorga le coronarie e ammazza i radicali liberi.



Dicono che l'uomo calvo sia sessualmente più attivo e migliore, ora come mi spieghi questa? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io parlerei di giuda aspettandomi che qualcuno lo difendesse per la sua , in fondo, umanità decisamente preferibile alla *spocchia* di cristo.
> chi non ha mai tradito in vita sua?
> tradire è bello, sgorga le coronarie e ammazza i radicali liberi.


...


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

a volte mi chiedo il perchè Cristo abbia dovuto patire tutte quelle pene, come uomo intendo, la crociffisione come ultimo atto di un martirio, quasi una liberazione con la sopraggiunta morte. Ma quello che più mi lascia stordito è che nessuno facesse nulla per evitarlo, neppure i fedeli seguaci, inermi tutti difronte alla malvagità dei gendarmi.
 Oggi potrebbe ripresentarsi una simile storia? forse ancora in alcuni paese a cultura islamica. da noi, in occidente penso proprio di no, nonostante continui ad essere presente la pena di morte.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Marzo 2013)

Io ho sempre trovato straziante e bellissima quest'opera di Iacopone da Todi:

«Donna de Paradiso,
lo tuo figliolo è preso
Iesù Cristo beato.

Accurre, donna e vide
che la gente l'allide;
credo che lo s'occide,
tanto l'ò flagellato».

«Como essere porria,
che non fece follia,
Cristo, la spene mia,
om l'avesse pigliato?».

«Madonna, ello è traduto,
Iuda sì ll'à venduto;
trenta denar' n'à auto,
fatto n'à gran mercato».

«Soccurri, Madalena,
ionta m'è adosso piena!
Cristo figlio se mena,
como è annunziato».

«Soccurre, donna, adiuta,
cà 'l tuo figlio se sputa
e la gente lo muta;
òlo dato a Pilato».

«O Pilato, non fare
el figlio meo tormentare,
ch'eo te pòzzo mustrare
como a ttorto è accusato».

«Crucifige, crucifige!
Omo che se fa rege,
secondo nostra lege
contradice al senato».

«Prego che mm'entennate,
nel meo dolor pensate!
Forsa mo vo mutate
de que avete pensato».

«Traiàn for li latruni,
che sian soi compagnuni;
de spine s'encoroni,
ché rege ss'è clamato!».

«O figlio, figlio, figlio,
figlio, amoroso giglio!
Figlio, chi dà consiglio
al cor me' angustiato?

Figlio occhi iocundi,
figlio, co' non respundi?
Figlio, perché t'ascundi
al petto o' sì lattato?».

«Madonna, ecco la croce,
che la gente l'aduce,
ove la vera luce
déi essere levato».

«O croce, e que farai?
El figlio meo torrai?
E que ci aponerai,
che no n'à en sé peccato?».

«Soccurri, plena de doglia,
cà 'l tuo figliol se spoglia;
la gente par che voglia
che sia martirizzato».

«Se i tollit'el vestire,
lassatelme vedere,
com'en crudel firir e
tutto l'ò ensanguenato».

«Donna, la man li è presa,
ennella croc'è stesa;
con un bollon l'ò fesa,
tanto lo 'n cci ò ficcato.

L'altra mano se prende,
ennella croce se stende
e lo dolor s'accende,
ch'è plu multiplicato.

Donna, li pè se prènno
e clavellanse al lenno;
onne iontur'aprenno,
tutto l'ò sdenodato».

«Et eo comenzo el corrotto;
figlio, lo meo deporto,
figlio, chi me tt'à morto,
figlio meo dilicato?

Meglio aviriano fatto
ch'el cor m'avesser tratto,
ch'ennella croce è tratto,
stace desciliato!».

«O mamma, o' n'èi venuta?
Mortal me dà' feruta,
cà 'l tuo plagner me stuta,
ché 'l veio sì afferato».

«Figlio, ch'eo m' aio anvito,
figlio, pat'e mmarito!
Figlio, chi tt'à firito?
Figlio, chi tt'à spogliato?».

«Mamma, perché te lagni?
Voglio che tu remagni,
che serve mei compagni,
ch'êl mondo aio aquistato».

«Figlio, questo non dire!
Voglio teco morire,
non me voglio partire
fin che mo 'n m'esc' el fiato.

C'una aiàn sepultura,
figlio de mamma scura,
trovarse en afrantura
mat'e figlio affocato!».

«Mamma col core afflitto,
entro 'n le man' te metto
de Ioanni, meo eletto;
sia to figlio appellato.

Ioanni, èsto mea mate:
tollila en caritate,
àginne pietate,
cà 'l core sì à furato».

«Figlio, l'alma t'è 'scita,
figlio de la smarrita,
figlio de la sparita,
figlio attossecato!

Figlio bianco e vermiglio,
figlio senza simiglio,
figlio, e a ccui m'apiglio?
Figlio, pur m'ài lassato!

Figlio bianco e biondo,
figlio volto iocondo,
figlio, perché t'à el mondo,
figlio, cusì sprezzato? 

Figlio dolc'e placente,
figlio de la dolente,
figlio àte la gente
mala mente trattato.

Ioanni, figlio novello,
morto s'è 'l tuo fratello.
Ora sento 'l coltello
che fo profitizzato.

Che moga figlio e mate
d'una morte afferrate,
trovarse abraccecate
mat'e figlio impiccato!».


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ho sempre trovato straziante e bellissima quest'opera di Iacopone da Todi:
> 
> «Donna de Paradiso,
> lo tuo figliolo è preso
> ...


sai che non ho fede, ma è lo strazio di una madre.
grazie capretta


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ho fede, ma è lo strazio di una madre.
> grazie capretta


ecco perchè, la bestemmia, spocchio.

come mai minerva? è per il contorno che si è creato a lui o la storia.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco perchè, la bestemmia, spocchio.
> 
> come mai minerva? è per il contorno che si è creato a lui o la storia.


?
veramente ero ironica .
bestemmia mi pare un po' forte, però capisco che possa dar fastidio a chi ha fede , nel caso perdonatemi voi che potete.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco perchè, la bestemmia, spocchio.
> 
> come mai minerva? è per il contorno che si è creato a lui o la storia.


cos'hai contro l'ironia? Oltre a che non sempre la capisci, intendo :mrgreen:.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> veramente ero ironica .
> bestemmia mi pare un po' forte, però capisco che possa dar fastidio a chi ha fede , nel caso perdonatemi voi che potete.


hai girato intorno alla mia domanda, come spesso accade, mi spiace. ognuno vive nel modo prescelto. sulla fede ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio, ma noto in te una certa chiusura e pertanto non insisto. 

è inutile augurarti buona pasqua.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

buongiorno a tutti....
come andiamo...?


vi è mai capitato di svegliarvi e avercela senza motivo alcuno con il mondo intero???


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti....
> come andiamo...?
> 
> 
> vi è mai capitato di svegliarvi e avercela senza motivo alcuno con il mondo intero???


Assolutamento si
Sono i giorni a tolleranza 0


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

in quello che può e riesce.a me piacerebbe avere fede, non mi vanto proprio di questa carenza , per nulla. non so cosa intendi su girare o scansare domande ...sarà l'ignoranza che altro. 





Lui ha detto:


> hai girato intorno alla mia domanda, come spesso accade, mi spiace*. ognuno vive nel modo prescelto*. sulla fede ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio, ma noto in te una certa chiusura e pertanto non insisto.
> 
> è inutile augurarti buona pasqua.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cos'hai contro l'ironia? Oltre a che non sempre la capisci, intendo :mrgreen:.


anna, perchè sempre contro me, anche quando non sei tirata in ballo. Sei forse la paladina della dea Minerva?


sono, a tuo dire, poco intelligente, figurati se colgo la sottigliezza dell'ironia.


----------



## Simy (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti....
> come andiamo...?
> 
> 
> vi è mai capitato di svegliarvi e avercela senza motivo alcuno con il mondo intero???



Olè
e siamo tre stamattina....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Olè
> e siamo tre stamattina....


ma davvero sai...
mi sento i nervi a fior di pelle...
nessuno mi ha fatto nulla ma io mi sento di avercela con tutti...

vabeh...


----------



## gas (29 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Olè
> e siamo tre stamattina....


una volta al mese siete più nervose :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una volta al mese siete più nervose :rotfl::rotfl:


sarebbe bello fosse solo una volta al mese ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sarebbe bello fosse solo una volta al mese ....:mrgreen:


e basta con questi luoghi comuni...
io quando ho il ciclo mi sento normalissima....
voi uomini non avete mai "le palline girate..."?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma davvero sai...
> mi sento i nervi a fior di pelle...
> nessuno mi ha fatto nulla ma io mi sento di avercela con tutti...
> 
> vabeh...


Un po' de Penetryl e passa tutto...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e basta con questi luoghi comuni...
> io quando ho il ciclo mi sento normalissima....
> voi uomini non avete mai "le palline girate..."?



Solo quando avete il ciclo. :rotfl:

:bacio::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una volta al mese siete più nervose :rotfl::rotfl:


eemhhh ma non è colpa del ciclo oggi... :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e basta con questi luoghi comuni...
> io quando ho il ciclo mi sento normalissima....
> voi uomini non avete mai "le palline girate..."?


1 volta al mese x 3 0 4 giorni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> 1 volta al mese x 3 0 4 giorni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::mrgreen: copione!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e basta con questi luoghi comuni...
> io quando ho il ciclo mi sento normalissima....
> voi uomini non avete mai "le palline girate..."?


dalle mie parti molto ma molto, ma molto, ma molto meno spesso e di solito è perchè me le hanno fatte girare e non a "muzzo" :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un po' de Penetryl e passa tutto...


conte..a dirla tutta manco quello mi importa adesso...strano..ma vero...


----------



## gas (29 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una volta al mese siete più nervose :rotfl::rotfl:





gas ha detto:


> 1 volta al mese x 3 0 4 giorni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl::mrgreen: copione!


era già sottinteso nella prima risposta

oggi ci capiamo poco mi sa :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dalle mie parti molto ma molto, ma molto, ma molto meno spesso e di solito è perchè me le hanno fatte girare e non a "muzzo" :mrgreen:



Terun!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> era già sottinteso nella prima risposta
> 
> oggi ci capiamo poco mi sa :mrgreen:


Mea culpa. 

Ma puoi domandargli se ha il ciclo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Terun!


nessuno e perfetto. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mea culpa.
> 
> Ma puoi domandargli se ha il ciclo?


dovrei domandarlo ad Annuccia?


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in quello che può e riesce.a me piacerebbe avere fede, non mi vanto proprio di questa carenza , per nulla. non so cosa intendi su girare o scansare domande ...sarà l'ignoranza che altro.


darti dell'ignorante, non mi pare proprio il caso, non lo sei. 

io, vedi, credo in questa entitaà chiamata Dio, come primo essere che con due palle infinite è riuscito a creare tutto ciò che abbiamo intorno, anche perchè la *scienzia *non è riuscita a dare una sua spiegazione. Cioè il bingbeng qualcuno lo ha dovuto fare per forza, e prima del bingbeng è dovuto esistere necessariamente dell'altro per dar luogo a tutto, quindi fin quando zichichi, uno a caso,  o altri luminari non riescono a spiegare per bene le cose, io crederò che un bel giorno di primavera questo tizio barbuto s'è rotto i coglioni di stare a non fare niente e ha creato tutto. Cristo è suo figlio, ciaascuno di noi potrebbe avere un figlio di nome Cristo, e questo santo uomo ha capito che se non si fosse messo in mostra con *prestidigidizazione*, il pane ed i pesci o varie ed eventuali,  nessuno lo avrebbe cagato e nessuno avrebbe ascoltato il bene immenso che andava distribuendo cercando di far capire ai nostri avi, che è meglio nella vita fare i buoni, non i fessi, i buoni e credere in qualcosa. Se poi, dall'alto della tua cultura, mi dici che c'è stato che ne ha voluto approfittare, allora li siamo d'accordo. In ciò che è la chiesa potremmo anche farne a meno. Minerva in qual cosa occorre credere. Pensa che ogni tanto, quando mi incazzo, me la prendo anche con lui e *glieenedico* di tutti i colori. Ma lui sa che scherzo e ci ridiamo sopra.




punti, virgole ed orrori ve li gestite voi.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> darti dell'ignorante, non mi pare proprio il caso, non lo sei.
> 
> io, vedi, credo in questa entitaà chiamata Dio, come primo essere che con due palle infinite è riuscito a creare tutto ciò che abbiamo intorno, anche perchè la *scienzia *non è riuscita a dare una sua spiegazione. Cioè il bingbeng qualcuno lo ha dovuto fare per forza, e prima del bingbeng è dovuto esistere necessariamente dell'altro per dar luogo a tutto, quindi fin quando zichichi, uno a caso,  o altri luminari non riescono a spiegare per bene le cose, io crederò che un bel giorno di primavera questo tizio barbuto s'è rotto i coglioni di stare a non fare niente e ha creato tutto. Cristo è suo figlio, ciaascuno di noi potrebbe avere un figlio di nome Cristo, e questo santo uomo ha capito che se non si fosse messo in mostra con *prestidigidizazione*, il pane ed i pesci o varie ed eventuali,  nessuno lo avrebbe cagato e nessuno avrebbe ascoltato il bene immenso che andava distribuendo cercando di far capire ai nostri avi, che è meglio nella vita fare i buoni, non i fessi, i buoni e credere in qualcosa. Se poi, dall'alto della tua cultura, mi dici che c'è stato che ne ha voluto approfittare, allora li siamo d'accordo. In ciò che è la chiesa potremmo anche farne a meno. Minerva in qual cosa occorre credere. Pensa che ogni tanto, quando mi incazzo, me la prendo anche con lui e *glieenedico* di tutti i colori. Ma lui sa che scherzo e ci ridiamo sopra.
> 
> ...



:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

in questo cazzo di club mai un discorso serio. porca paletta. (siamo vicino alla pasqua e non mi va di dire puttana).


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dovrei domandarlo ad Annuccia?



Si, se vuoi apriamo un 3D, così sappiamo quando scrivere e quando no. :mrgreen:

Quando avete il ciclo?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> darti dell'ignorante, non mi pare proprio il caso, non lo sei.
> 
> io, vedi, credo in questa entitaà chiamata Dio, come primo essere che con due palle infinite è riuscito a creare tutto ciò che abbiamo intorno, anche perchè la *scienzia *non è riuscita a dare una sua spiegazione. Cioè il bingbeng qualcuno lo ha dovuto fare per forza, e prima del bingbeng è dovuto esistere necessariamente dell'altro per dar luogo a tutto, quindi fin quando zichichi, uno a caso,  o altri luminari non riescono a spiegare per bene le cose, io crederò che un bel giorno di primavera questo tizio barbuto s'è rotto i coglioni di stare a non fare niente e ha creato tutto. Cristo è suo figlio, ciaascuno di noi potrebbe avere un figlio di nome Cristo, e questo santo uomo ha capito che se non si fosse messo in mostra con *prestidigidizazione*, il pane ed i pesci o varie ed eventuali,  nessuno lo avrebbe cagato e nessuno avrebbe ascoltato il bene immenso che andava distribuendo cercando di far capire ai nostri avi, che è meglio nella vita fare i buoni, non i fessi, i buoni e credere in qualcosa. Se poi, dall'alto della tua cultura, mi dici che c'è stato che ne ha voluto approfittare, allora li siamo d'accordo. In ciò che è la chiesa potremmo anche farne a meno. Minerva in qual cosa occorre credere. Pensa che ogni tanto, quando mi incazzo, me la prendo anche con lui e *glieenedico* di tutti i colori. Ma lui sa che scherzo e ci ridiamo sopra.
> 
> ...


Senza polemiche solo per capire il punto di vista dei credenti. Punto di vista che è, per me, un po'.."di parte".

Quindi visto che nessuno ha dimostrato che non è stato Dio a farlo allora deve essere stato per forza lui..... ma, mi chiedo, perchè nessuno debba dimostrare che è stato lui? Perchè, mi risulta, che nessuno abbia mai dimostrato l'esistenza di un dio e quindi. per la stessa teoria. allora potrebbe essere stato un fatto accidentale, non provocato.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in questo cazzo di club mai un discorso serio. porca paletta. (siamo vicino alla pasqua e non mi va di dire puttana).


BIGBENG


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, se vuoi apriamo un 3D, così sappiamo quando scrivere e quando no. :mrgreen:
> 
> Quando avete il ciclo?


questo mese ha saltato il turno...sarà guasto?..
(non sono incinta comunque)


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> darti dell'ignorante, non mi pare proprio il caso, non lo sei.
> 
> io, vedi, credo in questa entitaà chiamata Dio, come primo essere che con due palle infinite è riuscito a creare tutto ciò che abbiamo intorno, anche perchè la *scienzia *non è riuscita a dare una sua spiegazione. Cioè il bingbeng qualcuno lo ha dovuto fare per forza, e prima del bingbeng è dovuto esistere necessariamente dell'altro per dar luogo a tutto, quindi fin quando zichichi, uno a caso,  o altri luminari non riescono a spiegare per bene le cose, io crederò che un bel giorno di primavera questo tizio barbuto s'è rotto i coglioni di stare a non fare niente e ha creato tutto. Cristo è suo figlio, ciaascuno di noi potrebbe avere un figlio di nome Cristo, e questo santo uomo ha capito che se non si fosse messo in mostra con *prestidigidizazione*, il pane ed i pesci o varie ed eventuali,  nessuno lo avrebbe cagato e nessuno avrebbe ascoltato il bene immenso che andava distribuendo cercando di far capire ai nostri avi, che è meglio nella vita fare i buoni, non i fessi, i buoni e credere in qualcosa. Se poi, dall'alto della tua cultura, mi dici che c'è stato che ne ha voluto approfittare, allora li siamo d'accordo. In ciò che è la chiesa potremmo anche farne a meno. Minerva in qual cosa occorre credere. Pensa che ogni tanto, quando mi incazzo, me la prendo anche con lui e *glieenedico* di tutti i colori. Ma lui sa che scherzo e ci ridiamo sopra.
> 
> ...


intanto che sia ignorante è un punto fermo perché c'è tutto un mondo che non ho approfondito .
 sì, in qualcosa bisognerebbe credere ma per farlo devo averne l'embrione dentro che abbia  voglia di crescere.
 ho cercato e non lo trovo .per questo forse tendo ad essere così granitica nei mei confronti e in quelli degli altri...perché ho solo la mia onestà intellettuale, il mio stile di vita a costituire un'essenza


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Senza polemiche solo per capire il punto di vista dei credenti. Punto di vista che è, per me, un po'.."di parte".
> 
> Quindi visto che nessuno ha dimostrato che non è stato Dio a farlo allora deve essere stato per forza lui..... ma, mi chiedo, perchè nessuno debba dimostrare che è stato lui? Perchè, mi risulta, che nessuno abbia mai dimostrato l'esistenza di un dio e quindi. per la stessa teoria. allora potrebbe essere stato un fatto accidentale, non provocato.


nella tua complessa risoluzione, non hai torto, ma dimmi: come è nato tutto? Io credo nelle favole e questa mi piace. Se un giorno qualcuno mi racconterà un'altra bella favola può darsi che cambierò idea. Io la vedo così,  ma non pensare che vada in chiesa a battermi il petto, non sono così ipocrita.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo mese ha saltato il turno...sarà guasto?..
> (non sono incinta comunque)



Serve probabilmente un meccanico esperto. 


Sicura che non sei incinta?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in questo cazzo di club mai un discorso serio. porca paletta. (siamo vicino alla pasqua e non mi va di dire puttana).


Mi conforti: resto sempre indietro di 20 pagine. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi conforti: resto sempre indietro di 20 pagine. :up:



Quando hai il ciclo?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Serve probabilmente un meccanico esperto.
> 
> 
> Sicura che non sei incinta?


sicurissima...

è saltato...
era stanco..
forse ha avuto paura anche lui..
magari avrà detto..tira brutta aria meglio mancare visita...

oggi devo evitare di fare lunghi tragitti in macchina...
camminerò a piedi...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sicurissima...
> 
> è saltato...
> era stanco..
> ...


Ti consiglio di mettere le scarpe. 




:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Senza polemiche solo per capire il punto di vista dei credenti. Punto di vista che è, per me, un po'.."di parte".
> 
> Quindi visto che nessuno ha dimostrato che non è stato Dio a farlo allora deve essere stato per forza lui..... ma, mi chiedo, perchè nessuno debba dimostrare che è stato lui? Perchè, mi risulta, che nessuno abbia mai dimostrato l'esistenza di un dio e quindi. per la stessa teoria. allora potrebbe essere stato un fatto accidentale, non provocato.


L'impossibilità di provare l'esistenza di Dio è stata già dimostrata nel Medio Evo. Nessuno "crede" per prove, si crede per un'esigenza interiore di trascendenza. Chi non crede in Dio crede in valori trascendenti, come Minerva e me. Trascendenti non perché hanno un fondamento trascendente in una divinità creatrice ma perché trascendono la realtà contingente. Poi c'è chi cede solo in se stesso e aggiusta Dio o i valori a proprio uso. Questi rende se stesso trascendente. Beato lui:carneval:!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando hai il ciclo?


Ti informerò di ogni variazione ormonale, quando conviveremo.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di mettere le scarpe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rigorosamente da tennis...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nella tua complessa risoluzione, non hai torto, ma dimmi: come è nato tutto? Io credo nelle favole e questa mi piace. Se un giorno qualcuno mi racconterà un'altra bella favola può darsi che cambierò idea. Io la vedo così,  ma non pensare che vada in chiesa a battermi il petto, non sono così ipocrita.


Diciamo che è una domanda che non mi porgo proprio. Che sia nato per volere di qualche entità ultraterrena o per la casualità a ma cambia poco. Essendo io un non credente direi che tendo a fidarmi di più della scienza. Ma in questo caso lascio la parola a chi ne sa di più. Non ho mai approfondito il discorso..

Non ho pensato tu fossi ipocrita difatti ho scritto credente e non praticante.

Preferisco concentrarmi su come migliorare il futuro piuttosto che su cosa sia successo nel passato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto che sia ignorante è un punto fermo perché c'è tutto un mondo che non ho approfondito .
> sì, in qualcosa bisognerebbe credere ma per farlo devo averne l'embrione dentro che abbia  voglia di crescere.
> ho cercato e non lo trovo .per questo forse tendo ad essere così granitica nei mei confronti e in quelli degli altri...perché ho solo la mia onestà intellettuale, il mio stile di vita a costituire un'essenza


Infatti i valori trascendenti non sono un Dio Padre che perdona.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti informerò di ogni variazione ormonale, quando conviveremo.



 minchia proposta fu! 

Ciao ciao..:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> rigorosamente da tennis...


Devi giocare con la pallina?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'impossibilità di provare l'esistenza di Dio è stata già dimostrata nel Medio Evo. Nessuno "crede" per prove, si crede per un'esigenza interiore di trascendenza. *Chi non crede in Dio crede in valori trascendenti, come Minerva e me.* Trascendenti non perché hanno un fondamento trascendente in una divinità creatrice ma perché trascendono la realtà contingente. Poi c'è chi cede solo in se stesso e aggiusta Dio o i valori a proprio uso. Questi rende se stesso trascendente. Beato lui:carneval:!


E pure io.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Donna Minerva, non è di certo il tuo caso, ma spesso si è atei per moda. 

sino a qualche anno fa, anch'io come te andavo oltre, non vedevo il nesso tra il male terreno frutto dell'uomo ed il bene professato da Cristo ed elargito dai fedeli. Ora non so bene il perchè ed il per come è cambiato qualcosa, sento l'esigenza di credere in un punto fermo e, se la sincerità, l'onestà, l'uguaglianza tra gli uomini, la pace nel mondo e tanti altri ideali vengono a mancare, perchè il vivere quotidiano è tutt'altro, sento l'esigenza di appigliarmi ad un "coso" che mi sostenga, che mi dia la forza di guradare avanti nel bene, rispettando i principi di vita insostituibili.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E pure io.


Vedi che sei un credente?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

Scusate, ma per "valori trascendenti" cosa intendete?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi giocare con la pallina?


le ho rotte tutte..mi presti le tue?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Donna Minerva, non è di certo il tuo caso, *ma spesso si è atei per moda. *


Sul neretto non sono d'accordo per nulla. Come per moda?

Vorrei conoscere qualcuno che è ateo per moda......:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che sei un credente?! :mrgreen:


si in me stesso e nella mia vita. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Donna Minerva, non è di certo il tuo caso, ma spesso si è atei per moda.
> 
> sino a qualche anno fa, anch'io come te andavo oltre, non vedevo il nesso tra il male terreno frutto dell'uomo ed il bene professato da Cristo ed elargito dai fedeli. Ora non so bene il perchè ed il per come è cambiato qualcosa, sento l'esigenza di credere in un punto fermo e, se la sincerità, l'onestà, l'uguaglianza tra gli uomini, la pace nel mondo e tanti altri ideali vengono a mancare, perchè il vivere quotidiano è tutt'altro, sento l'esigenza di appigliarmi ad un "coso" che mi sostenga, che mi dia la forza di guradare avanti nel bene, rispettando i principi di vita insostituibili.


Vuoi Qualcuno che sostenga i tuoi principi perché li vedi calpestati nella realtà. A volte lo cerco anch'io. Credo che lo cerchiamo tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le ho rotte tutte..mi presti le tue?



Solo se togli le scarpe da tennis.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo se togli le scarpe da tennis.


i tacchi son più pericolosi..ma se adori questo genere di cose....non c'è problema..son tue mica mie...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> i tacchi son più pericolosi..ma se adori questo genere di cose....non c'è problema..son tue mica mie...



Prestate ti ricordo.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prestate ti ricordo.


tientele...
è meglio..
credo che servano...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusate, ma per "valori trascendenti" cosa intendete?


Sta discussione sta diventando tropo seria e abbandona il rilassante cazzeggio. I valori trascendenti sono quelli che ognuno considera tali. Puoi chiedere quali sono i miei e dire i tuoi. Per me la lealtà, il rispetto, uguaglianza, solidarietà, onesta, legalità nella misura in cui la legge rispetta gli altri principi, ricerca del bene proprio e altrui.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tientele...
> è meglio..
> credo che servano...



Togli il credo.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Togli il credo.


hai ragione


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione



Sempre.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi Qualcuno che sostenga i tuoi principi perché li vedi calpestati nella realtà. A volte lo cerco anch'io. Credo che lo cerchiamo tutti.


i miei principi, e forse anche i tuoi, sono i principi cristiani. Quindi, perchè non credere in un tizio che li ha professati prima e che ha solcato la strada per rendere più agevole il nostro cammino?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre.


presuntuoso


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> presuntuoso


Anche. 

Sembri calma...


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

mi si sono surriscaldate le meningi, vado al bar.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

*lui*

Telefono la bar, tu vuoi qualcosa?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche.
> 
> Sembri calma...


lo sono.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> i miei principi, e forse anche i tuoi, sono i principi cristiani. Quindi, perchè non credere in un tizio che li ha professati prima e che ha solcato la strada per rendere più agevole il nostro cammino?


Certo che sono principi cristiani! Non solo cristiani, ma per noi lo sono perché in questa cultura ci siamo formati. Non sento la necessità di agganciarmi a un'entità trascendente per avvalorare valori trascendenti. Non escludo di poter credere in futuro. Anche la religione dice che la fede è una grazia. Potrei avere la grazia in futuro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anna, perchè sempre contro me, anche quando non sei tirata in ballo. Sei forse la paladina della dea Minerva?
> 
> 
> sono, a tuo dire, poco intelligente, figurati se colgo la sottigliezza dell'ironia.


oh no, difendevo l'ironia, né contro di te né a favore di Minerva...
scambiarla per bestemmia m'è sembrato singolare.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che sono principi cristiani! Non solo cristiani, ma per noi lo sono perché in questa cultura ci siamo formati. Non sento la necessità di agganciarmi a un'entità trascendente per avvalorare valori trascendenti. Non escludo di poter credere in futuro. Anche la religione dice che la fede è una grazia. Potrei avere la grazia in futuro.


io mi tocco. Non si sa mai. :mrgreen:


----------



## milli (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questo mese ha saltato il turno...sarà guasto?..
> (non sono incinta comunque)



Ma no è la primavera................


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Telefono la bar, tu vuoi qualcosa?


un succo d'ananas. grazie


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> un succo d'ananas. grazie



buono! Utile anche dal punto di vista sessuale.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io mi tocco. Non si sa mai. :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Però credo che sia una grande forza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Senza polemiche solo per capire il punto di vista dei credenti. Punto di vista che è, per me, un po'.."di parte".
> 
> Quindi visto che nessuno ha dimostrato che non è stato Dio a farlo allora deve essere stato per forza lui..... ma, mi chiedo, perchè nessuno debba dimostrare che è stato lui? Perchè, mi risulta, che nessuno abbia mai dimostrato l'esistenza di un dio e quindi. per la stessa teoria. allora potrebbe essere stato un fatto accidentale, non provocato.


ma non solo: l'onere della prova è a carico di chi afferma, non il contrario. Altrimenti posso dire: gli ufo esistono, dimostrami il contrario. Senza poi far riverberare la cosa al sistema penale...
qui il massimo della prova è "è scritto che".


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non solo: l'onere della prova è a carico di chi afferma, non il contrario. Altrimenti posso dire: gli ufo esistono, dimostrami il contrario. Senza poi far riverberare la cosa al sistema penale...
> qui il massimo della prova è "è scritto che".


beh però non è materia in cui chiedere l'onere della prova,perciò penso che la fede possa  nascerti solo da dentro.
se cerchi prove con raziocinio  non le avrai mai
è questo il guaio


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

vuol dire che ho ricevuto, forse solo una parte però, la grazia. 

forse, sai cos'è, dovendo seguire i miei figli, ho imparato ad ascoltare e a "capire", sempre nelle mie ristrette possibilità, tante cose che mi erano negate. è, come dire, se non giochi non vinci.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'impossibilità di provare l'esistenza di Dio è stata già dimostrata nel Medio Evo. Nessuno "crede" per prove, si crede per un'esigenza interiore di trascendenza. Chi non crede in Dio crede in valori trascendenti, come Minerva e me. Trascendenti non perché hanno un fondamento trascendente in una divinità creatrice ma perché trascendono la realtà contingente. Poi c'è chi cede solo in se stesso e aggiusta Dio o i valori a proprio uso. Questi rende se stesso trascendente. Beato lui:carneval:!


hm, ma trascendenza, trascendere, non vuol mica dire trascendere la (tua) realtà contingente. Se ti riferivi all'etica come valore trascendente è un errore filosofico e non da poco...
la giustizia, ad esempio. Per quanto astratta, cioè non esperibile ogni volta e in ogni esperienza contingente è comunque immanente, altro che. 

Interessante, oggi, ma io sono impelagatissima...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh però non è materia in cui chiedere l'onere della prova,perciò penso che la fede possa  nascerti solo da dentro.
> se cerchi prove con raziocinio  non le avrai mai
> è questo il guaio


hm, io mi riferivo alla parte di Lui in cui affermava di zichichi etc. 
E io e molti altri sì, per credere una cosa devo averla vista. O accertata in altro modo. Altrimenti crederei al conforto degli spiriti dei morti, visto che intere popolazioni tribali li invocano.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, ma trascendenza, trascendere, non vuol mica dire trascendere la (tua) realtà contingente. Se ti riferivi all'etica come valore trascendente è un errore filosofico e non da poco...
> la giustizia, ad esempio. Per quanto astratta, cioè non esperibile ogni volta e in ogni esperienza contingente è comunque immanente, altro che.
> 
> Interessante, oggi, ma io sono impelagatissima...


non ho capito un cazzo, ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se cerchi prove con raziocinio non le avrai mai
> è questo il guaio


quindi chi è razionale non crederà mai?


----------



## milli (29 Marzo 2013)

E questo è il club dei terra terra? Allora io sto sotto terra, me sta a venì ilmal de testa :sonar:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ho capito un cazzo, ma va bene lo stesso.



scusa, parlavo in "filosofichese de noantri" rispondendo all'affermazione di Brunetta, che a me sembra sbagliata a partire dai termini. Ma sono solo in pausa caffè, non riesco bene a spiegarmi in 2 minuti

trascendenza e immanenza sono due categorie capitali della pensiero umano, sono le metacategorie, quasi tutto gira lì intorno. Se si corrompono i termini tutto può diventare tutto, e non è una buona idea.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

milli ha detto:


> E questo è il club dei terra terra? Allora io sto sotto terra, me sta a venì ilmal de testa :sonar:


prova a prendere tutto con filosofia, e comunque, non è sempre così, anzi. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, parlavo in "filosofichese de noantri" rispondendo all'affermazione di Brunetta, che a me sembra sbagliata a partire dai termini. Ma sono solo in pausa caffè, non riesco bene a spiegarmi in 2 minuti
> 
> trascendenza e immanenza sono due categorie capitali della pensiero umano, sono le metacategorie, quasi tutto gira lì intorno. Se si corrompono i termini tutto può diventare tutto, e non è una buona idea.


adesso si che è chiaro!


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

ultimus, il succo d'ananas non mi è ancora arrivato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> adesso si che è chiaro!


ignobile bignami: la religione è trascendente. La vita e i concetti umani, anche quelli astratti come l'etica ( e la loro corruzione in morale) sono immanenti. Se Brunetta mette valori astratti ma umani (cioè immanenti) nella categoria del trascendente, mi corrompe tutti i termini della questione e la cosa diventa che tutto può diventare tutto. Fa un mischione, appunto. Che non porta a nessunissima parte.

Ecco, in soldoni beceri, la spiegazione della risposta...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimus, il succo d'ananas non mi è ancora arrivato.



Se ne volevi n'altro bastava chiederlo eh.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ignobile bignami: la religione è trascendente. La vita e i concetti umani, anche quelli astratti come l'etica ( e la loro corruzione in morale) sono immanenti. Se Brunetta mette valori astratti ma umani (cioè immanenti) nella categoria del trascendente, mi corrompe tutti i termini della questione e la cosa diventa che tutto può diventare tutto. Fa un mischione, appunto. Che non porta a nessunissima parte.
> 
> Ecco, in soldoni beceri, la spiegazione della risposta...


Non tutti i filosofi accettano queste definizioni dei concetti. Nel contesto mi pare una distinzione inutile.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, parlavo in "filosofichese de noantri" rispondendo all'affermazione di Brunetta, che a me sembra sbagliata a partire dai termini. Ma sono solo in pausa caffè, non riesco bene a spiegarmi in 2 minuti
> 
> trascendenza e immanenza sono due categorie capitali della pensiero umano, sono le metacategorie, quasi tutto gira lì intorno. Se si corrompono i termini tutto può diventare tutto, e non è una buona idea.



Io comincerei a corrompere quello che in passato hanno impostato come filosofia o simili, cominciando a creare su me stesso convinzioni basate soltanto sulle mie idee. 

Ergo, tutto si accetta e si discute, quando invece possiamo anche non discuterne se cambiamo quello che non dovrebbe essere cambiato, e da chi poi? da me? da te ? 

Ognuno in queste condizioni va per la sua strada non arrivando a nulla.

Felice di non essere stato capito, Buona Pasqua. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

ho combinato un casino: ma chi cazzo mi ci ha portato? era meglio parlavo dell'uovo di pasqua o anche della colomba.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tutti i filosofi accettano queste definizioni dei concetti. Nel contesto mi pare una distinzione inutile.


da Kant in poi trovamene uno. Nemmeno a tirar fuori la fenomenologia di Husserl, perché lui parla di coscienza, cioè l'atto, umano, di indagare anche concetti furi da sé. 
A me non sembra proprio una distinzione inutile, è la base millenaria del pensiero umano.
Cioè, se parliamo di pere vs mele, se poi le mele me le metti nella categoria delle pere l'unico risultato è la marmellata...


----------



## milli (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Telefono la bar, tu vuoi qualcosa?



Posso avere un caffè s'il vous plait? Merci d'avance :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

supponendo che la trascendenza subliminale dell'orto botanico zen, sia di chiara derivazione mussulmana, è isulso chiedersi perchè rozze compagnie di turisti equivalgono a greggi di pecore. Tutto sommato l'ermetismo dialettico non lascia interpretazioni filosofiche e paradottrinali escusse, quindi penso che il concetto di paranormale sia da ricercare in fonti di derivazione meccanico-strutturale, neurosi celebrale nonchè ormonale. Per non parlare poi della marmellata di mele e pere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io comincerei a corrompere quello che in passato hanno impostato come filosofia o simili, cominciando a creare su me stesso convinzioni basate soltanto sulle mie idee.
> 
> Ergo, tutto si accetta e si discute, quando invece possiamo anche non discuterne se cambiamo quello che non dovrebbe essere cambiato, e da chi poi? da me? da te ?
> 
> ...


ma Ultimo, puoi fare quello che vuoi, anche usare le parole come (ti) pare a te, ma poi diventa difficile confrontarsi con gli altri. Poi, le tue idee, sei poi così sicuro che siano tue? Si sono formate socialmente, culturalmente e solo in minima parte autonomamente. Non siamo mica isole. 
Finisco col dire che si può contestare qualsiasi cosa, ma prima bisogna conoscerla bene, altrimenti cosa contesti?
Questo in generale, eh, non mi riferisco a te o Brunetta o Lui. In generale. Vale anche per me .


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non solo:*l'onere della prova è a carico di chi afferma,* non il contrario. Altrimenti posso dire: gli ufo esistono, dimostrami il contrario. Senza poi far riverberare la cosa al sistema penale...
> qui il massimo della prova è "è scritto che".



salvo inversione
dell'onere della prova


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi chi è razionale non crederà mai?


difficilmente.
purtroppo io no


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2013)

vabeh..io vi saluto e vi auguro buona buonissima pasqua a tutti...


fate i buoni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> salvo inversione
> dell'onere della prova


*Inversione dell'onere della prova*

Si ha inversione  dell'onere della prova quando una delle parti di un processo eccepisce  l'inefficacia dei fatti dedotti in giudizio e di cui l'altra parte ha  dato prova, ovvero quando una delle parti eccepisce che il divieto, che  l'altra parte gli contesta di non aver rispettato, si è modificato o  estinto. La parte che propone l'eccezione che comporta l'inversione  dell'onere della prova ha l'onere di provare i fatti su cui l'eccezione  stessa si fonda. In campo tributario, le presunzioni, gli accertametni  induttivi, gli studi di settore comportano un'inversione dell'onere dela  prova a carico del contribuente in relazione alla sussistenza di una  manifestazione di capacità contributiva.  

 roba tributaria? Non ne so niente :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Questo in generale, eh, non mi riferisco a te o Brunetta o Lui. In generale. Vale anche per me .


cara, non prenderla a male, sai che sono franco, sempre.
Non tutti abbiamo la tua cultura e la tua capacità linguistica. Sarebbe, ripeto sarebbe, auspicabile che tu scrivessi più terra terra: non metteresti nessuno in difficoltà e  in tal modo daresti la possibilità a noi comuni mortali di capire quello che scrivi e, non meno importante, la possibilità di replicare.  


grazie.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *Inversione dell'onere della prova*
> 
> Si ha inversione  dell'onere della prova quando una delle parti di un processo eccepisce  l'inefficacia dei fatti dedotti in giudizio e di cui l'altra parte ha  dato prova, ovvero quando una delle parti eccepisce che il divieto, che  l'altra parte gli contesta di non aver rispettato, si è modificato o  estinto. La parte che propone l'eccezione che comporta l'inversione  dell'onere della prova ha l'onere di provare i fatti su cui l'eccezione  stessa si fonda. In campo tributario, le presunzioni, gli accertametni  induttivi, gli studi di settore comportano un'inversione dell'onere dela  prova a carico del contribuente in relazione alla sussistenza di una  manifestazione di capacità contributiva.
> 
> * roba tributaria?* Non ne so niente :mrgreen:



mica solo tributaria
ogni tanto 'sto trucchetto spunta qua e là, tipo l'efficacia retroattiva, ad es.

attenzione!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> difficilmente.
> purtroppo io no



un giorno, ne riparleremo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> da Kant in poi trovamene uno. Nemmeno a tirar fuori la fenomenologia di Husserl, perché lui parla di coscienza, cioè l'atto, umano, di indagare anche concetti furi da sé.
> A me non sembra proprio una distinzione inutile, è la base millenaria del pensiero umano.
> Cioè, se parliamo di pere vs mele, se poi le mele me le metti nella categoria delle pere l'unico risultato è la marmellata...


Come vedi era il mio un linguaggio adeguato al contesto e comprensibile.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come vedi era il mio un linguaggio adeguato al contesto e comprensibile.


e cosa hai voluto dimostrare? vuoi forse paragonarti a lei? o cos'altro?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cara, non prenderla a male, sai che sono franco, sempre.
> Non tutti abbiamo la tua cultura e la tua capacità linguistica. Sarebbe, ripeto sarebbe, auspicabile che tu scrivessi più terra terra: non metteresti nessuno in difficoltà e  in tal modo daresti la possibilità a noi comuni mortali di capire quello che scrivi e, non meno importante, la possibilità di replicare.
> 
> 
> grazie.


ma non me la prendo a male no, ma la trascendenza non l'ho mica tirata fuori io! Se poi dai del trascendente a una cosa che trascendente non è, mi viene da replicare. 

Trascendente e immanente sono categorie fondalmentali del pensiero umano, dunque della filosofia. La religione è trascendente, ovviamente. L'ateismo è immanente (cioè in realtà è proprio di chi rifiuta o nega o dichiara inconoscibile la trascendenza). Il signficato dei due termini, amplissimo e indagato da secoli e secoli (se non millenni), non si può confondere pena il decadimento della questione.
Non sono io che parlo difficile, sono i due termini ad essere densi e complessi. Cercali anche semplicemente sul web, ti verrà fuori un bel pò di roba.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica solo tributaria
> ogni tanto 'sto trucchetto spunta qua e là, tipo l'efficacia retroattiva, ad es.
> 
> attenzione!!!:mrgreen:



ok, per carità, mi fido e se posso imparo. Ma nel nostro contesto, il concetto dell'onere della prova mi pare stringente: "esiste Dio. Dmostrami il contrario". "ehh? Dimostralo tu se vuoi che io ci creda, no?" 
Se no torniamo al punto di prima: "credo negli extraterrestri che ci salveranno tutti nell'anno 2098. Dimostrami il contrario"...


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

annablume, permettimi, non è l'etimologia del termine che mi fa paura, è il tuo modo di esprimerti.
della semplicità nell'esprime un concetto, te ne fai un baffo. Puoi dire tutto in maniera semplicistica senza dover ricorrere a terminologia e costruzioni di pensieri di difficile comprensione.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, per carità, mi fido e se posso imparo. Ma nel nostro contesto, il concetto dell'onere della prova mi pare stringente: "esiste Dio. Dmostrami il contrario". "ehh? Dimostralo tu se vuoi che io ci creda, no?"
> Se no torniamo al punto di prima: "credo negli extraterrestri che ci salveranno tutti nell'anno 2098. Dimostrami il contrario"...


la dimostrazione dell'uno o dell'altro concetto non è possibile. Bisogna crederci a priori, sia che sia stato Dio sia che sia stato qualcun o qualcosa altro. é sempre una fede, un credere in qualcosa di non tangibile.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

anch'io sto acquisendo un pò di colorito, per fortuna, ero di un verde cadaverico. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e cosa hai voluto dimostrare? vuoi forse paragonarti a lei? o cos'altro?


Che non usavo un linguaggio filosofico ma uno da conversazione. Non sono neanch'io alla sua altezza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annablume, permettimi, non è l'etimologia del termine che mi fa paura, è il tuo modo di esprimerti.
> della semplicità nell'esprime un concetto, te ne fai un baffo. Puoi dire tutto in maniera semplicistica senza dover ricorrere a terminologia e costruzioni di pensieri di difficile comprensione.


come vuoi.
Ho parlato di mele e pere, dicendo che se affermi che una mela è una pera è difficle parlare. Più TT di così negli esempi non saprei come fare. Ovviamente il significato di trascendente e immanente lo dovresti (tu generico) sapere altrimenti non capisci (tu generico) molto. Ma, ripeto, trascendente non è un termine che ho scomodato io. 

Torno a lavorare


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> come vuoi.
> Ho parlato di mele e pere, dicendo che se affermi che una mela è una pera è difficle parlare. Più TT di così negli esempi non saprei come fare. Ovviamente il significato di trascendente e immanente lo dovresti (tu generico) sapere altrimenti non capisci (tu generico) molto. Ma, ripeto, trascendente non è un termine che ho scomodato io.
> 
> Torno a lavorare


io invece vado a pranzare. 

p.s. chi avesse da dire, aspetti, che poi mi scoccia a dover leggere pagine e pagine.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh però non è materia in cui chiedere l'onere della prova,perciò penso che *la fede possa  nascerti solo da dentro.*
> se cerchi prove con raziocinio  non le avrai mai
> è questo il guaio



la fede è grazia concessa da dio, nella religione cristiana
cioè, è dio stesso a darti e sostenerti nella fede

la fede è un atto di abbandono totale in cui quelle che credi le tue forze sono in realtà forze che ti concede dio

ricordate la conversazione di gesù col giovane?
costui diceva: io ho seguito la legge, rispettato tutti i comandamenti, che altro devo fare per essere come te?
e gesù: vai, regala tutto ai poveri e seguimi
il giovane si rattristò e se ne andò

allora gesù disse: è più facile per un cammello passare per la cruna di un ago che per un ricco entrare nel regno dei cieli
i discepoli gli chiesero: ma allora chi mai può salvar*si*?
e gesù rispose: non voi vi salvate, ma dio vi salva, perchè nulla gli è impossibile

la fede prevede che il credente confidi in dio per tutto quello che può servirgli, senza pensare a procurarselo con le sue infime e fallaci forze
che non significa annullare le proprie capacità mentali, ma scegliere liberamente di aderire all'unica legge di dio: l'amore


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non solo: l'onere della prova è a carico di chi afferma, non il contrario. Altrimenti posso dire: gli ufo esistono, dimostrami il contrario. Senza poi far riverberare la cosa al sistema penale...
> qui il massimo della prova è "è scritto che".


ma chi l'avrà mai scritto???? :mrgreen: forse un uomo???


----------



## devastata (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh..io vi saluto e vi auguro buona buonissima pasqua a tutti...
> 
> 
> fate i buoni.



Grazie, auguri anche a te ed a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la fede è grazia concessa da dio, nella religione cristiana
> cioè, è dio stesso a darti e sostenerti nella fede
> 
> la fede è un atto di abbandono totale in cui quelle che credi le tue forze sono in realtà forze che ti concede dio
> ...


A me basterebbe qualcuno che vada a fare la spesa e mi prepari la cena....  ma da buon mammo tocca quasi sempre a me.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, per carità, mi fido e se posso imparo. Ma nel nostro contesto, il concetto dell'onere della prova mi pare stringente: "esiste Dio. Dmostrami il contrario". "ehh? Dimostralo tu se vuoi che io ci creda, no?"
> Se no torniamo al punto di prima: "credo negli extraterrestri che ci salveranno tutti nell'anno 2098. Dimostrami il contrario"...


ma come non esiste la prova?
ce ne sono un sacco, questa ad es. è quella matematica

P(ϕ) ϕ è positivo (o ϕ ∈ P)
ASSIOMA 1. P(ϕ) . P(ψ) ⊃ P(ϕ . ψ)
ASSIOMA 2. P(ϕ) ∨P(∼ϕ) (Disgiunzione esclusiva)
DEFINIZIONE 1. G(x) ≡ (ϕ) [ P(ϕ) ⊃ ϕ(x) ] (Dio)
DEFINIZIONE 2. ϕ Ess.x ≡ (ψ) [ ψ(x) ⊃ N [ ϕ
⊃ ψ ]] (Essenza di x)
p ⊃ Nq = N(p ⊃ q) (Necessità)
ASSIOMA 3. P(ϕ) ⊃ NP(ϕ)
∼P(ϕ) ⊃ N ∼P(ϕ)
Poiché ciò segue dalla natura della proprietà.
TEOREMA. G(x) ⊃ G Ess.x
DEFINIZIONE 3. E(x) = (ϕ) [ϕ Ess. x ⊃ N (∃x) ϕ(x) ]
(Esistenza necessaria)
ASSIOMA 4. P(E)
TEOREMA. G(x) ⊃ N(∃y) G 
quindi (∃x) G(x) ⊃ N(∃y) G
quindi M(∃x) G(x) ⊃ MN(∃y) G (M = possibilità) 
M(∃x) G(x) significa che il sistema di tutte le
proprietà positive è compatibile.
Ciò è reso grazie a: 
ASSIOMA 5. P(ϕ) . ϕ ⊃Nψ: ⊃ P(ψ) che implica
x = x è positivo 
x ≠ x è negativo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A me basterebbe qualcuno che vada a fare la spesa e mi prepari la cena....  ma da buon mammo tocca quasi sempre a me.




stai dando le basi a tua figlia per avere un ottimo rapporto con i maschi


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Posso avere un caffè s'il vous plait? Merci d'avance :unhappy:



Ma naturalmente signora, sta diventando per me routinNe offrire, e mi gusto il piacere della routinNe, :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Anche questa settimana volge al desio, di mezzo una santa festa; ai non credenti dovrebbero farli lavorare, anche a Natale e Santo Stefano: loro invece, ingiustamente, ne approfittano. 

Come è strana la vita e come lo sono le persone. 


Un affettuoso abbraccio a tutti e, a chi crede, una buona Pasqua. 

Lui.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma Ultimo, puoi fare quello che vuoi, anche usare le parole come (ti) pare a te, ma poi diventa difficile confrontarsi con gli altri. Poi, le tue idee, sei poi così sicuro che siano tue? Si sono formate socialmente, culturalmente e solo in minima parte autonomamente. Non siamo mica isole.
> Finisco col dire che si può contestare qualsiasi cosa, ma prima bisogna conoscerla bene, altrimenti cosa contesti?
> Questo in generale, eh, non mi riferisco a te o Brunetta o Lui. In generale. Vale anche per me .




Accetto questo, mi sta bene e sta bene anche a te.

Sai AB uno dei diversi motivi che a volte mi spinge a non indottrinarmi in quella forma culturale chiamata conoscenza, è perchè appunto mi sento inutile tanto dovrebbe essere la conoscenza, idea "sbagliata" mia. Di contro gestisco la vita vivendomela in tutto e per tutto, a volte mi sento irritato da quello che vedo che leggo che sento, poi per fortuna mia, mi do delle spiegazioni,  quello che ne esce fuori è soltanto bontà d'animo a parere mio insito nell'essere umano. A volte è difficile, la quasi totalità delle volte ci riesco.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Accetto questo, mi sta bene e sta bene anche a te.
> 
> Sai AB uno dei diversi motivi che a volte mi spinge a non indottrinarmi in quella forma culturale chiamata conoscenza, è perchè appunto mi sento inutile tanto dovrebbe essere la conoscenza, idea "sbagliata" mia. Di contro gestisco la vita vivendomela in tutto e per tutto, a volte mi sento irritato da quello che vedo che leggo che sento, poi per fortuna mia, mi do delle spiegazioni,  quello che ne esce fuori è soltanto bontà d'animo a parere mio insito nell'essere umano. A volte è difficile, la quasi totalità delle volte ci riesco.



anche io sono inutile!

...non servo:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Claudio, per certi versi, sei un grand'uomo.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche io sono inutile!
> 
> ...non servo:mrgreen:


per certi versi,  sei una gran donna e, a differenza di Claudio, un uso di te si può fare.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Claudiuzzu, cumpà, per pasquetta chi minchia fai, chi mangi?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche io sono inutile!
> 
> ...non servo:mrgreen:



Tu se mi dai un bacio ti servo io.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per certi versi,  sei una gran donna e, a differenza di Claudio, un uso di te si può fare.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu se mi dai un bacio ti servo io.



vabbè, ma allora ve le cercate!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

ultimo, non ti sfracazzare di mangiare, ca poi ti crisci a panza e piddaveru nun lo viri chiù.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come vedi era il mio un linguaggio adeguato al contesto e comprensibile.



:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stai dando le basi a tua figlia per avere un ottimo rapporto con i maschi


Dici usarli come le mie donne usano me?? :rotfl::rotfl:

Come disse un mio carissimo amico qualche anno fa. "Un donna con la tua testa?... l'anticristo delle relazioni sentimentali!"....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

mi hanno dato un altro punto rosso. stavolta gli spiderini


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la fede è grazia concessa da dio, nella religione cristiana
> cioè, è dio stesso a darti e sostenerti nella fede
> 
> la fede è un atto di abbandono totale in cui quelle che credi le tue forze sono in realtà forze che ti concede dio
> ...



Grazie, è stato bellissimo rileggerlo. Chissà se tutti riusciranno a capire che l'ultima parola spiega tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma allora ve le cercate!:mrgreen:



:mrgreen: Bho!


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hanno dato un altro punto rosso. stavolta gli spiderini



che lamento che sei...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hanno dato un altro punto rosso. stavolta gli spiderini



quest'oggi c'è stato un dispensare magnanimo, anche nei miei riguardi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi hanno dato un altro punto rosso. stavolta gli spiderini


chiedi pure se e vuoi ancora? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> che lamento che sei...
> 
> :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:ma perché devo discutere di cose che ho già discusso milioni di volte .... che tedio


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Claudiuzzu, cumpà, per pasquetta chi minchia fai, chi mangi?



Ahia ahia ahia!! Vado fuori a Pasqua, a pasquetta il tempo non è stabile. Cosa mangerò diciamo che non lo so, posso solo dirti che saremo una trentina e che arrostiremo a bosco ficuzza. 

Comunque carnii i crastu sasizza a stigghiola e carciofi arrostiti sono sicuro, poi anche quelle trinchette di maiale con cipolla scalora.... vuoi che continui compà ?


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> chiedi pure se e vuoi ancora? :mrgreen:


hai spiegato alla bimba che toccarsi la patatina è una cosa intima ?


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ahia ahia ahia!! Vado fuori a Pasqua, a pasquetta il tempo non è stabile. Cosa mangerò diciamo che non lo so, posso solo dirti che saremo una trentina e che arrostiremo a bosco ficuzza.
> 
> Comunque carnii i crastu sasizza a stigghiola e carciofi arrostiti sono sicuro, poi anche quelle trinchette di maiale con cipolla scalora.... vuoi che continui compà ?


sto sbavando.  

non mangio stigghiola da non so quanto tempo. quella buona è da te, ma prima o poi vengo a trovarti.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sto sbavando.
> 
> non mangio stigghiola da non so quanto tempo. quella buona è da te, ma prima o poi vengo a trovarti.



Sarebbe un piacere. Tuo. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai spiegato alla bimba che toccarsi la patatina è una cosa intima ?


NU. Lascio che lo scopra da sola quando inizierà a farlo al ristorante o al cinema oppure in chiesa...

ah già in chiesa non ci va mai... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NU. Lascio che lo scopra da sola quando inizierà a farlo al ristorante o al cinema oppure in chiesa...
> 
> ah già in chiesa non ci va mai... :rotfl:


(ci vorrebbe la faccina con i capelli dritti in testa:rotfl


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> (ci vorrebbe la faccina con i capelli dritti in testa:rotfl


:sorriso2:


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'impossibilità di provare l'esistenza di Dio è stata già dimostrata nel Medio Evo. Nessuno "crede" per prove, si crede per un'esigenza interiore di trascendenza. Chi non crede in Dio crede in valori trascendenti, come Minerva e me. Trascendenti non perché hanno un fondamento trascendente in una divinità creatrice ma perché trascendono la realtà contingente. Poi c'è chi cede solo in se stesso e aggiusta Dio o i valori a proprio uso. Questi rende se stesso trascendente. Beato lui:carneval:!


L'ultimo tentativo di prova ontologica, se non ricordo male, è ascrivibile a Gödel...però cercare dio con la ragione è abbastanza "scolastico" in effetti. Se fossi credente direi che usare la ragione per trovare dio è come puntare una torcia sul sole per individuarlo dietro le nuvole. Ma non credo in dio in effetti. I valori trascendenti quelli sì, hanno il vantaggio di essere anche accomunanti e trasversali come spesso non sono divinità e religione.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> NU. Lascio che lo scopra da sola quando inizierà a farlo al ristorante o al cinema oppure in chiesa...
> 
> ah già* in chiesa non ci va mai... *:rotfl:



manco io...potrebbe crollare la navata centrale!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

*isabel,*

non avevo questo piacere. da dove salti fuori?


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> manco io...potrebbe crollare la navata centrale!:mrgreen:


anatema...dipende dalla chiesa


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema...dipende dalla chiesa



temo di no!


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quest'oggi c'è stato un dispensare magnanimo, anche nei miei riguardi.


minerva, e con questo penso di essere in vantaggio, spero in un altro, adesso.

Che tristezza.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

cosa darei per sapere, guarda...anche 20 centesimi!|





Lui ha detto:


> minerva, e con questo penso di essere in vantaggio, spero in un altro, adesso.
> 
> Che tristezza.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa darei per sapere, guarda...anche 20 centesimi!|



vabbè dai, ma mica è difficile

è uno a cui state sulle palle!:mrgreen:


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non avevo questo piacere. da dove salti fuori?


Piacere mio. Sono stata a lungo a leggere questo forum. Ultimamente ho avuto voglia di scrivere


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

mi sembrano anche parecchi. 

si divertono con poco, però, mica male.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, ma mica è difficile
> 
> è uno a cui state sulle palle!:mrgreen:


e non sarebbe più soddisfacente dirmi vai a cagare?


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

isabel ha detto:


> Piacere mio. Sono stata a lungo a leggere questo forum. Ultimamente ho avuto voglia di scrivere


cioè hai letto da febbraio 2011 sino ad oggi ed hai scritto solo 30 mess? alla faccia del cacio cavallo.

e sei bona? descriviti.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e non sarebbe più soddisfacente dirmi vai a cagare?



sì certo

c'è una cosa a cui stavo pensando: questo metodo dei rossi in teoria servirebbe ad affossare un utente ritenuto molesto da molti, in realtà invece, dato che l'estromissione temporanea non capita quasi mai, serve solo per fare dispettucci


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> 
> c'è una cosa a cui stavo pensando: questo metodo dei rossi in teoria servirebbe ad affossare un utente ritenuto molesto da molti, in realtà invece, dato che l'estromissione temporanea non capita quasi mai, serve solo per fare dispettucci


ma và?
ma pure l'uso dei verdi , a volte.
l'avevo già detto:singleeye:?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> 
> c'è una cosa a cui stavo pensando: questo metodo dei rossi in teoria servirebbe ad affossare un utente ritenuto molesto da molti, in realtà invece, dato che l'estromissione temporanea non capita quasi mai, serve solo per fare dispettucci



Doveva esserci l'esempio però, ti correggo io ok?

lui, vai a cagare! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

però non capisco il perchè non vi sia anche il giallo, tra i due non starebbe male, non sò nell'incertezza, per esempio.




come vado con le virgole?


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và?
> ma pure l'uso dei verdi , a volte.
> l'avevo già detto:singleeye:?



ah, scusa

allora sono rarissimi i casi di utenti messi in quarantena, vero?


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ah, scusa
> 
> allora sono rarissimi i casi di utenti messi in quarantena, vero?


io so solo di alex e stermi...ma loro appena cliccavano su rispondi comparivano anche i santi e le madonne


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

oggi a pranzo solamente ditaloni e fave fresche, una delizia, ma ora ho una fame da lupi.


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

penso che se usato e giustificato è un ottimo metro di giudizio su un utente, ma l'utilizzo alla spalle inmotivato è ignobile.


m'aspetto un'altro rosso per questo, sallo, castigatore.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io so solo di alex e stermi...ma loro appena cliccavano su rispondi comparivano anche i santi e le madonne


e forse anche quell'utente tipo curdo, che aveva scritto un bestemmione...


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> penso che se usato e giustificato è un ottimo metro di giudizio su un utente, ma l'utilizzo alla spalle inmotivato è ignobile.
> 
> 
> m'aspetto un'altro rosso per questo, sallo, castigatore.



ma è sempre alle spalle, no?


...girati!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> penso che se usato e giustificato è un ottimo metro di giudizio su un utente, ma l'utilizzo alla spalle inmotivato è ignobile.
> 
> 
> m'aspetto un'altro rosso per questo, sallo, castigatore.


Il verde te lo do io così bilancio
La penso come te da una vita ma tanto non si puó cambiare nulla


----------



## Lui (29 Marzo 2013)

non faccio mai in tempo.

comunque, io ho dato. Mi ritiro.

*bai bai.
*


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a volte mi chiedo il perchè Cristo abbia dovuto patire tutte quelle pene, come uomo intendo, la crociffisione come ultimo atto di un martirio, quasi una liberazione con la sopraggiunta morte. Ma quello che più mi lascia stordito è che nessuno facesse nulla per evitarlo, neppure i fedeli seguaci, inermi tutti difronte alla malvagità dei gendarmi.
> Oggi potrebbe ripresentarsi una simile storia? forse ancora in alcuni paese a cultura islamica. da noi, in occidente penso proprio di no, nonostante continui ad essere presente la pena di morte.


I miei two cents.
Perchè non gli si possa fare i conti in tasca dicendo, ah ma tu fai presto a perdonare e a fare l'amorevole: sei come gli dei, imperturbabile, tu non hai mai patito il dolore che patisce l'uomo.
E allora caro uomo, mia creatura bella, ti dimostro che mi sottopongo alla peggiore delle ignominie per l'epoca: la morte in croce come i peggiori malfattori: io che non ho torto un capello a nessuno.

E se osservi caro uomo, non sono i peccatori o le puttane a mettermi in croce, ma quelli che si ritengono i giusti, i santi, i corretti, gli obiettivi i buoni....

Vedi Lui, io sono un uomo fortunato.
Vero ho patito la mia dose di tradimenti subiti, ma che non mi capiti mai di andare a frignare da qualcuno dicendo ah come soffro, ahi che male, sto corno in testa con qualcuno che mi risponda...eh ma tu hai ancora la moglie lì con te, la mia se n'è andata con un altro...eppure mio caro eccomi qua, bello e pimpante ad affrontare le avversità della vita....
Ovvio caro Conte il tuo grande dolore, a me mi sembra una stronzata...ma se per te è così grave stai lì a invornirti con il tuo dolore...che la vita passa e te la perdi.


----------



## sienne (29 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non ho studiato certe materie ... 
la mia angolatura è completamente differente. 

ma, non ho trovato nessuna scienza, che mi spiegasse il senso della vita.

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho studiato certe materie ...
> la mia angolatura è completamente differente.
> ...


Ma perchè la vita dovrebbe avere un senso?
Il bello del vivere è che non si sa perchè si vive
E ci si bea di tutte le causalità che non si capiscono...

Esempio si dice io ho scelto te...

Ma osserviamo quanto questa scelta è stata determinata da cose casuali eh?

Cioè voglio dire mica ho potuto conoscere tutte le donne, del mondo, per poter scegliere no?

Fatalità si era lì ci si è piaciuti e piffete e paffete...no?

Ma sarebbe come chiedermi come mai e perchè suono l'organo...

E che ne so?
E che me frega?

Io sento che "devo" farlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti....
> come andiamo...?
> 
> 
> vi è mai capitato di svegliarvi e avercela senza motivo alcuno con il mondo intero???


Assolutamente si


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a volte mi chiedo il perchè Cristo abbia dovuto patire tutte quelle pene, come uomo intendo, la crociffisione come ultimo atto di un martirio, quasi una liberazione con la sopraggiunta morte. Ma quello che più mi lascia stordito è che nessuno facesse nulla per evitarlo, neppure i fedeli seguaci, inermi tutti difronte alla malvagità dei gendarmi.
> Oggi potrebbe ripresentarsi una simile storia? forse ancora in alcuni paese a cultura islamica. da noi, in occidente penso proprio di no, nonostante continui ad essere presente la pena di morte.


La crocifissione ai tempi era un fatto perfettamente normale.


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> veramente ero ironica .
> bestemmia mi pare un po' forte, però capisco che possa dar fastidio a chi ha fede , nel caso perdonatemi voi che potete.


Veramente la bestemmia da fastidio e molto pure a me che non ho fede.la trovo gretta e usata solo da gente cerebralmente illetterata


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> La crocifissione ai tempi era un fatto perfettamente normale.


Pena tipica dei romani no?
Mi pare per la rivolta di uno schiavo.
La crocifissione era, al tempo dei romani, una modalità di esecuzione della pena di morte e una tortura terribile.

La pena della crocifissione era tanto atroce e umiliante che non poteva essere comminata a un cittadino romano. Era applicata agli schiavi, ai sovversivi e agli stranieri e normalmente veniva preceduta dalla flagellazione, che rendeva questo rito ancora più straziante per il condannato. Cicerone definiva la crocifissione "il supplizio più crudele e più tetro"[1].

Il supplizio della crocifissione è tuttavia molto più antico dei romani e non sempre è legato a una struttura a croce. A volte il condannato era legato a un singolo palo, a volte a una struttura a V rovesciata. Lo scopo era tuttavia sempre lo stesso: provocare la morte, dopo una lenta agonia, che interveniva per soffocamento determinato dalla compressione del costato (a tale scopo spesso le gambe del condannato venivano spezzate con una mazza o un martello), oppure a causa di collasso cardiocircolatorio. Si presume talvolta la morte intervenisse in seguito alla combinazione di entrambi gli aspetti. Alcuni documenti antichi parlano di crocifissione già all'epoca dei babilonesi. Il tiranno Alessandro Ianneo nel I secolo a.C. fece crocifiggere centinaia di suoi oppositori farisei attorno a Gerusalemme. La crocifissione era dunque usata anche nella terra di Canaan e in altre regioni semitiche.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Veramente la bestemmia da fastidio e molto pure a me che non ho fede.la trovo gretta e usata solo da gente cerebralmente illetterata


certo, quando è vera bestemmia.


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

Comunque dare al cristo della vangeli dello spocchioso non mi sembra una bestemmia.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque dare al cristo della vangeli dello spocchioso non mi sembra una bestemmia.


Beh le belinate più interessanti su Cristo sono sempre quelle di chi non ha mai letto i Vangeli.
E però si impressiona e sa tutto sul Codice Da Vinci.

Piaccia o non piaccia ci sono fatti ineludibili.
Cristo dice del tempio di Gerusalemme...
E pochi anno dopo i romani distruggono tutto.

Perseguitati tutti i seguaci di Cristo e finiti tutti in Arena.

E poi Impero Romano diventa Cristiano.

Non c'è parte al mondo dove non si sia sparso il messaggio di Cristo.

E non c'è più stata pace nella terra bagnata dal sangue di quest'uomo.

Certo ai farisei appariva molto spocchioso:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Perchè anzichè osservare le leggi e i decreti, diceva guai a voi che osservate principi minimi e trascurate le cose davvero importanti no?
Misericordia io voglio e non sacrifici...

Comunque fantastico in musica...la passione secondo Giovanni di Bach...dove lui riesce a realizzare anche in maniera plastica certe situazioni come quella in cui si dice che Cristo dice CHi cercate? I soldati rispondono Gesù di Nazareth, e lui risponde sono io e i soldati cascano a terra...


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti i valori trascendenti non sono un Dio Padre che perdona.


Ma dio è padrone solo nell antico testamento e all interno delle varie chiese cristiane. Fa comodo così


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque dare al cristo della vangeli dello spocchioso non mi sembra una bestemmia.


" Se costui non fosse un malfattore non te lo avremo consegnato!"
Ware dieser nicht ein Ubeltuter, nicht UBeltater...

[video=youtube;TAerPbWqhEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAerPbWqhEM[/video]


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> i miei principi, e forse anche i tuoi, sono i principi cristiani. Quindi, perchè non credere in un tizio che li ha professati prima e che ha solcato la strada per rendere più agevole il nostro cammino?


No. Non sono principi cristiani, sono principi in primis dettati dalla morale naturale che ognuno di noi ha. Molto prima della eventuale nascita del Cristo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Nel 2010 è pure morta una donna speciale...la Forrester, come cantava lei Bach....cavoli...mi ha sempre fatto venire i brividi....

[video=youtube;tfMSKroqprM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfMSKroqprM[/video]


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che sono principi cristiani! Non solo cristiani, ma per noi lo sono perché in questa cultura ci siamo formati. Non sento la necessità di agganciarmi a un'entità trascendente per avvalorare valori trascendenti. Non escludo di poter credere in futuro. Anche la religione dice che la fede è una grazia. Potrei avere la grazia in futuro.



non è nemmeno una grazia. E' un dono.


fermatemi.
la mia laurea in teologia sta scalpitando....


paura


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

isabel ha detto:


> L'ultimo tentativo di prova ontologica, se non ricordo male, è ascrivibile a Gödel...però cercare dio con la ragione è abbastanza "scolastico" in effetti. *Se fossi credente direi che usare la ragione per trovare dio è come puntare una torcia sul sole per individuarlo dietro le nuvole.* Ma non credo in dio in effetti. I valori trascendenti quelli sì, hanno il vantaggio di essere anche accomunanti e trasversali come spesso non sono divinità e religione.



esatto.


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh le belinate più interessanti su Cristo sono sempre quelle di chi non ha mai letto i Vangeli.
> E però si impressiona e sa tutto sul Codice Da Vinci.
> 
> Piaccia o non piaccia ci sono fatti ineludibili.
> ...



per quanto mi riguarda i vangeli non sono "credibili" (non che l'antico testamento per me lo sia ovviamente)
Scelti per non darsi addosso a vicenda e in modo da elevare il Cristo in un certo modo.
Ci sono vangeli apocrifi che descrivono Gesù in tutt'altro modo, ovvero come un ebreo normale dei tempi.
Normale per modo di dire, era (ammesso che sia esistito e non c'è la prova archeologica) comunque un uomo molto. Molto avanti.
ma io sono storica, non di fede.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda i vangeli non sono "credibili" (non che l'antico testamento per me lo sia ovviamente)
> Scelti per non darsi addosso a vicenda e in modo da elevare il Cristo in un certo modo.
> Ci sono vangeli apocrifi che descrivono Gesù in tutt'altro modo, ovvero come un ebreo normale dei tempi.
> Normale per modo di dire, era (ammesso che sia esistito e non c'è la prova archeologica) comunque un uomo molto. Molto avanti.
> ma io sono storica, non di fede.


Mah sappiamo tutti che per i testi antichi c'è un modo di scrivere che è soventemente allegorico.
A me basta un libercolo di storia della chiesa.
COn tutto quello che è successo non sono andati in mona.
E la questione resta aperta. 
Si ho letto gli apocrifi per pura curiosità.
Ma comunque il vangelo che mi piace di più resta quello di Giovanni.

Sulla prova archeologica resta il mistero della più importante reliquia della cristianità.
La Sindone.

Ora La Sindone è custodita a Torino.
Torino è uno dei lati del triangolo del satanismo europeo.

Non mi pare che la scienza abbia espresso un parere definitivo su quel pezzo di stoffa.

Poi abbiamo Mel Gibson che fa un film  e fatalità si mette nei guai seri con le comunità ebraiche.
Chissà come mai succedono queste cose...

Siamo perfino arrivati a contare gli anni usando la nascita di questo personaggio.

Insomma bene o male ha il suo fascino.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Tebe e che ne dici di questo trascendentone?
Se a letto è come suona...c'è da ben sperare no? 
Un mattatore...eh? Fare i dodici studi trascendentali di Liszt dal vivo...si è altro che trentalance...si è Zeb lo sventrapapere...eh? Voglio dire...

[video=youtube;SfN7xf6JymQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfN7xf6JymQ[/video]


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda i vangeli non sono "credibili" (non che l'antico testamento per me lo sia ovviamente)
> Scelti per non darsi addosso a vicenda e in modo da elevare il Cristo in un certo modo.
> Ci sono vangeli apocrifi che descrivono Gesù in tutt'altro modo, ovvero come un ebreo normale dei tempi.
> Normale per modo di dire, era (ammesso che sia esistito e non c'è la prova archeologica) comunque un uomo molto. Molto avanti.
> ma io sono storica, non di fede.


Mi sembra che addirittura tra i sinottici vi siano delle contraddizioni. Comunque le lotte interne tra le varie correnti del cristianesimo, mi sembrarono, a scuola, molto avvincenti...la nostra attuale idea del cristianesimo è solo una delle possibili idee. Il dato storico del cattolicesimo con tutte le dietrologie che ne vengono fuori, non ha alcun legame con la dottrina e meno ancora con la fede. Alle volte c'è chi confonde tutto ciò. Questo è un vero peccato per me


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cioè hai letto da febbraio 2011 sino ad oggi ed hai scritto solo 30 mess? alla faccia del cacio cavallo.
> 
> e sei bona? descriviti.


Sì, ho scritto poco. 
Ma devo descrivermi in stile A.A.? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

isabel ha detto:


> Mi sembra che addirittura tra i sinottici vi siano delle contraddizioni. Comunque le lotte interne tra le varie correnti del cristianesimo, mi sembrarono, a scuola, molto avvincenti...la nostra attuale idea del cristianesimo è solo una delle possibili idee. Il dato storico del cattolicesimo con tutte le dietrologie che ne vengono fuori, non ha alcun legame con la dottrina e meno ancora con la fede. Alle volte c'è chi confonde tutto ciò. Questo è un vero peccato per me


Beh come dire, strane ste contraddizioni dato il termine sinottico...cioè...con ottica...compendiosi...
Le lotte interne iniziarono ben presto se si leggono gli atti degli apostoli...
A me spiace comunque che per le divisioni e incomprensioni si siano scatenati putiferi incredibili...tipo che so la questione in Irlanda, la faccenda degli Ugonotti...

Ma è anche impossibile trovare una verità che vada bene per tutti no?


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire, strane ste contraddizioni dato il termine sinottico...cioè...con ottica...compendiosi...
> Le lotte interne iniziarono ben presto se si leggono gli atti degli apostoli...
> A me spiace comunque che per le divisioni e incomprensioni si siano scatenati putiferi incredibili...tipo che so la questione in Irlanda, la faccenda degli Ugonotti...
> 
> Ma è anche impossibile trovare una verità che vada bene per tutti no?


Parlavo delle divisioni agli "albori", tipo la questione del manicheismo ad esempio. La verità no, non è una e non va bene per tutti a mio parere...altri credono invece, che qualcosa o quacuno siano "la via, la verità e la vita". Frasi del genere possono essere travisate...e da lì, possono nascere putiferi.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

isabel ha detto:


> Parlavo delle divisioni agli "albori", tipo la questione del manicheismo ad esempio. La verità no, non è una e non va bene per tutti a mio parere...altri credono invece, che qualcosa o quacuno siano "la via, la verità e la vita". Frasi del genere possono essere travisate...e da lì, possono nascere putiferi.


Ambè...anche il pensiero di Nietsche o la musica di Wagner...travisati hanno prodotto disastri eh?
Cioè uno si sveglia e crede di essere Parsifal ed è fatta...voglio dire...
Anche Alì Agca disse di essere Cristo no?

Allora se andiamo a leggere, anche nel corano troviamo molti punti di contatto...

E molta roba anche nel libro di Krisna...

A me spiace poi per il medioevo dove nascevano ordini come i funghi, ma i più finivano al rogo...
Povero fra Dolcino....

Per fortuna che mi bevo un Nocino...valà...

Poi facile rigettare na religion no?
A sentire i vecchi qui in vallata, un tempo TUTTO era peccato, ma tutto eh?
E Dio era lì che ti vedeva con lo schioppo in mano...

A me ha colpito come si sia passati da una religiosità diremo basata sull'ignoranza, alla scristianizzazione, al posto di una fede consapevole eh?

Cioè quanti 40enni, sono fermi al catechismo ricevuto fino alla cresima?

A me sembra che ci sia più che rifiuto, disinteresse, o un coacervo di luoghi comuni, che sembrano venir fuori da riviste come Novella 3000.

Mi piace invece il mondo dei protestanti tedeschi o svedesi.
La religione è na roba che ti fa star bene eh?
Positiva, scialla...


----------



## isabel (29 Marzo 2013)

Vero, per alcune persone è come dici tu.


----------



## sienne (29 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè la vita dovrebbe avere un senso?
> Il bello del vivere è che non si sa perchè si vive
> E ci si bea di tutte le causalità che non si capiscono...
> 
> ...


Ciao 

vedi, la mia angolatura mi ha portata, a guardare la frase sotto vari aspetti:
- il tutto ha uno scopo?
- gli esseri umani, che significato danno?
- cosa mi da, la vita?
- cosa do io alla vita?
ecc. 

Poi guardo ciò che ho interno ... e sinceramente, a tante cose, non riesco a dare un senso.
Rimango a dir poco, perplessa ... 

Poi mi metto a leggere una marea di testi e scopro che - tranne nel politeismo greco -
si parla di una vita dopo la morte e per varcare la soglia senza rimanere lesi ci si affida ...
Ora non entro nelle varie riflessioni sul induismo, monismo, dualismi, monoteismi ecc. 
E non riporto neanche tutte le riflessioni della mia angolatura ... forse una:
il mondo delle scienze, non scopre miracoli nell'arco della storia, ma solo cause naturali. 

Sono cresciuta tra tre culture ... e non ho mai appartenuta ad una ... 
ovunque la straniera ... ciò mi ha facilitato moltissimo, mettere queste culture in 
discussione, perché hanno in parte, delle facili certezze. la dignità nel mio essere e
far parte ugualmente, mi ha portata a identificarmi anche con le difese fanatiche. 
con entrambi gli estremi, ragionando e provando.

sono arrivata alla conclusione, che il senso lo si fabbrica, mirando a migliorare
e portare con se, tutti a cui voglio bene, a migliorare ...
tutte tre le culture, non mirano a insegnarti, come vivere più serenamente ...

la domanda, non cerca risposta ... ma è il motore, vedendo ciò che ho attorno.

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vedi, la mia angolatura mi ha portata, a guardare la frase sotto vari aspetti:
> - il tutto ha uno scopo?
> ...


bellissimo sto post!
Lo bloggo!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Veramente la bestemmia da fastidio e molto pure a me che non ho fede.la trovo gretta e usata solo da gente cerebralmente illetterata



Queste frasi appartengono a quella dimensione dove il letterato è colui che giudica in base alla cultura,che non pregiudica quanto dentro si possa fare schifo oppure no. Per quanto io possa essere illetterato devo dire una cosa, sto in mezzo ai letterati, gente che nel mondo è conosciuta e riscrivo il "mondo" tanto per far capire che non ho sbagliato. Queste dopo essersi trovate in un luogo dove le parole risuonano di quel tocco letterato, appena escono fuori da quel luogo diventano sempre quello che fondamentalmente sono, delle persone che indipendentemente dalla loro cultura fanno pena oppure no nel loro non solo rapportarsi, ma proprio brutti o belli dentro. Mentre ad esempio  mi accade con il muratore o il contadino, questi si trovano in un luogo dove la si comportano diversamente dal "luogo" mentre invece ritornando se stessi ritornano quello che fondamentalmente sono.

Ma bisogna viverle queste cose per saperle, chissà chi le ha vissuto e le vive.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Queste frasi appartengono a quella dimensione dove il letterato è colui che giudica in base alla cultura,che non pregiudica quanto dentro si possa fare schifo oppure no. Per quanto io possa essere illetterato devo dire una cosa, sto in mezzo ai letterati, gente che nel mondo è conosciuta e riscrivo il "mondo" tanto per far capire che non ho sbagliato. Queste dopo essersi trovate in un luogo dove le parole risuonano di quel tocco letterato, appena escono fuori da quel luogo diventano sempre quello che fondamentalmente sono, delle persone che indipendentemente dalla loro cultura fanno pena oppure no nel loro non solo rapportarsi, ma proprio brutti o belli dentro. Mentre ad esempio  mi accade con il muratore o il contadino, questi si trovano in un luogo dove la si comportano diversamente dal "luogo" mentre invece ritornando se stessi ritornano quello che fondamentalmente sono.
> 
> Ma bisogna viverle queste cose per saperle, chissà chi le ha vissuto e le vive.


*era una metafora.*
Man bestemmiava e non è illetterato-

Ancora una volta dimostri la tua cattiva fede nei miei confronti.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2013)

e la mia ragione a non risponderti e a non leggerti visto cosa capisci.
Illetterata io cerebralmente stamattina, Dovevo saltarti a piè pari come faccio di solito.

Che stupida idiota sono.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *era una metafora.*
> Man bestemmiava e non è illetterato-
> 
> Ancora una volta dimostri la tua cattiva fede nei miei confronti.



Bastava scrivere: sai Ultimo hai ragione, solo che era una metafora, il discorso finiva la.

Ecco invece una risposta piena di cattiveria ed astio, e poi dici che sono io in malafede? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e la mia ragione a non risponderti e a non leggerti visto cosa capisci.
> Illetterata io cerebralmente stamattina, Dovevo saltarti a piè pari come faccio di solito.
> 
> Che stupida idiota sono.


Nel merito di tutto quello che sono le tue letture alle mie risposte, stai soltanto creandoti un personaggio che soltanto tu ti stai inventando, perchè assolutamente non rispondo alle tue con pregiudizio, rispondo nella stessa maniera a cui risponderei ad altri.

Hai letto sicuramente la prima risposta la discorso metafora, la come ovunque sono stato sincero, ti abbono però che alcune volte risulto sarcastico e che posso risultare irritante, chi ti dice che non lo faccia apposta? Il tutto viene letto in maniera diverse da chi a priori non è prevenuto. E di sicuro soltanto con una persona qua dentro sono prevenuto.


----------



## isabel (30 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Queste frasi appartengono a quella dimensione dove il letterato è colui che giudica in base alla cultura,che non pregiudica quanto dentro si possa fare schifo oppure no. Per quanto io possa essere illetterato devo dire una cosa, sto in mezzo ai letterati, gente che nel mondo è conosciuta e riscrivo il "mondo" tanto per far capire che non ho sbagliato. Queste dopo essersi trovate in un luogo dove le parole risuonano di quel tocco letterato, appena escono fuori da quel luogo diventano sempre quello che fondamentalmente sono, delle persone che indipendentemente dalla loro cultura fanno pena oppure no nel loro non solo rapportarsi, ma proprio brutti o belli dentro. Mentre ad esempio  mi accade con il muratore o il contadino, questi si trovano in un luogo dove la si comportano diversamente dal "luogo" mentre invece ritornando se stessi ritornano quello che fondamentalmente sono.
> 
> Ma bisogna viverle queste cose per saperle, chissà chi le ha vissuto e le vive.



Scusami, ma in che modo l'essere "cerebralmente illetterati" ha a che vedere con la notorietà...mondiale?
La bestemmia (non in modo assoluto, ma spesso) esprime scarso rispetto e una veemenza o violenza verbale, il più delle volte poco condivisibile che siano muratori o "mammasantissima" che conosci tu a dirla. La grettezza non ha a che vedere con lo status economico/sociale/faiunpo'tu.

Davvero, non ho capito cosa volessi dire. 

:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2013)

isabel ha detto:


> Scusami, ma in che modo l'essere "cerebralmente illetterati" ha a che vedere con la notorietà...mondiale?
> La bestemmia (non in modo assoluto, ma spesso) esprime scarso rispetto e una veemenza o violenza verbale, il più delle volte poco condivisibile che siano muratori o "mammasantissima" che conosci tu a dirla. La grettezza non ha a che vedere con lo status economico/sociale/faiunpo'tu.
> 
> Davvero, non ho capito cosa volessi dire.
> ...


letterati conosciuti nel mondo, è difficile capire questo? 

La veemenza, bestemmia etc vengono in qualche maniera assunte da chiunque, che siano letterati oppure no. Con l'aggravante che chi è letterato ha meno scusanti rispetto a chi non lo è, questo in genere, le eccezioni non sono la regola.


----------



## isabel (30 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> letterati conosciuti nel mondo, è difficile capire questo?
> 
> La veemenza, bestemmia etc vengono in qualche maniera assunte da chiunque, che siano letterati oppure no. Con l'aggravante che chi è letterato ha meno scusanti rispetto a chi non lo è, questo in genere, le eccezioni non sono la regola.


Ok, era una puntualizzazione, mentre mi era sembrata una polemica.


----------



## Innominata (30 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ho sempre trovato straziante e bellissima quest'opera di Iacopone da Todi:
> 
> «Donna de Paradiso,
> lo tuo figliolo è preso
> ...


Ah, non me ne parlare...mi faceva venire i brividi fin da ragazzina.

E ci ripensavo anche ieri sera al Colosseo, arrampicata su una piccola rupe scoscesa, sì perché lo sposo doveva portarmi al cinema e invece all'ultimo momento senza neanche avvertirmi ha cambiato strada e mi ha portata alla Via Crucis col papa. Ho i muscoli cretti, anche perché oltre a stare arrampicata sul terrazzino dirupato stavo anche arrampicata sui tacchi alti, che avevo messo perché per l'appunto pensavo si addicessero a una serata cinematografica...


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ah, non me ne parlare...mi faceva venire i brividi fin da ragazzina.
> 
> E ci ripensavo anche ieri sera al Colosseo, arrampicata su una piccola rupe scoscesa, sì perché lo sposo doveva portarmi al cinema e invece all'ultimo momento senza neanche avvertirmi ha cambiato strada e mi ha portata alla Via Crucis col papa. Ho i muscoli cretti, anche perché oltre a stare arrampicata sul terrazzino dirupato stavo anche arrampicata sui tacchi alti, che avevo messo perché per l'appunto pensavo si addicessero a una serata cinematografica...


che bello però ; un cambio di programma al volo e la fortuna di avere il colosseo vicino.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2013)

Buona Pasqua a tutti.


----------



## free (30 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ah, non me ne parlare...mi faceva venire i brividi fin da ragazzina.
> 
> E ci ripensavo anche ieri sera al Colosseo, arrampicata su una piccola rupe scoscesa, sì perché lo sposo doveva portarmi al cinema e invece all'ultimo momento senza neanche avvertirmi ha cambiato strada e mi ha portata alla Via Crucis col papa. Ho i muscoli cretti, anche perché oltre a stare arrampicata sul terrazzino dirupato stavo anche arrampicata sui tacchi alti, che avevo messo perché per l'appunto pensavo si addicessero a una serata cinematografica...


che bello il colosseo addobbato per la via crucis
l'ho visto ieri sera al tg
con la grande  croce fatta con le fiamme delle lucine
che meraviglia, sembrava una di quelle del KKK!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a tutti.


che è, manco due giorni e leggo che te ne vai. 'ndo vai??????????????? senza dire nulla e non riesco neanche a scriverti in mp. Ohhhhh!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che è, manco due giorni e leggo che te ne vai. 'ndo vai??????????????? senza dire nulla e non riesco neanche a scriverti in mp. Ohhhhh!!!!



pure io vorrei sapere in effetti...


sbri..mi sa che qui ci si deve allontare a turno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io vorrei sapere in effetti...
> 
> 
> sbri..mi sa che qui ci si deve allontare a turno...


e tu che avatar hai? sembri Minerva. Oddio l'invasione degli ultracorpi.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu che avatar hai? sembri Minerva. Oddio l'invasione degli ultracorpi.


è una delle tante opere d'arte di mia figlia


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che è, manco due giorni e leggo che te ne vai. 'ndo vai??????????????? senza dire nulla e non riesco neanche a scriverti in mp. Ohhhhh!!!!





Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io vorrei sapere in effetti...
> 
> 
> sbri..mi sa che qui ci si deve allontare a turno...


Leggete il 3d Daniele e capite


----------



## Lui (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io vorrei sapere in effetti...
> 
> 
> sbri..mi sa che qui ci si deve allontare a turno...



scusate signorinelle, in che senso va via, e dove lo avete letto?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusate signorinelle, in che senso va via, e dove lo avete letto?



Si è cancellato
Dopo avermi dato della puttana


----------



## Lui (2 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggete il 3d Daniele e capite


buongiorno, mi hai preceduto. Vado.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si è cancellato
> Dopo avermi dato della puttana


ho letto...


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

sono andato a leggere
ci ho messo un po
non capisco i motivi, 
però mi dispiace molto
e non capisco i reconditi motivi che portano a gratuiti insulti


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è una delle tante opere d'arte di mia figlia


vedi? sembrava kandinsky:rotflddio se mi becca stermi


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi? sembrava kandinsky:rotflddio se mi becca stermi


si ma i colori acrilici non li compero più


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si è cancellato
> Dopo avermi dato della puttana


è un 3d che non ho più seguito dopo i primi insulti...ora ho letto.
mi dispiace, è stata una brutta sorpresa.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si ma i colori acrilici non li compero più


hai un'artista in casa...non ti permettere di stroncarle l'ispirazione!


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai un'artista in casa...non ti permettere di stroncarle l'ispirazione!


ma no..solo che quel tipo di colore non va via dai tessuti e lo devi grattare tanto prima di toglierlo da qualsiasi superficie...
lei è piccola quindi ti lascio immaginare cosa combina..(farò una fotro alle mura di casa qualche volta)



hai notato il tocco finale con i cotton fioc??...


----------



## Lui (2 Aprile 2013)

questa adorata bambina da chi ha preso? dal papà, sicuramente.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa adorata bambina da chi ha preso? dal papà, sicuramente.


LA TESTA è QUELLA....


che giornata lui hai visto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è una delle tante opere d'arte di mia figlia


E' veramente bellissimo. Complimenti, davvero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggete il 3d Daniele e capite


Letto. Non commento, almeno non subito, perchè è una cosa complessa. Mi dispiace per chi si è preso degli insulti, mi dispiace pure vedere tutti quei malumori venire a galla.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Letto. *Non commento*, almeno non subito, perchè è una cosa complessa. Mi dispiace per chi si è preso degli insulti, mi dispiace pure vedere tutti quei malumori venire a galla.


nemmeno io...
immaginavo  che prima o poi qualcosa del genere sarebbe accaduta...


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nemmeno io...
> immaginavo che prima o poi qualcosa del genere sarebbe accaduta...


perchè lo immaginavi?
personalmente ne lo immaginavo e ne pensavo che all'interno di un forum si potesse arrivare a tanto


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè lo immaginavi?
> personalmente ne lo immaginavo e ne pensavo che all'interno di un forum si potesse arrivare a tanto


claudio non era più...come prima..
si arrabbiava spesso...
si contraddiceva spesso...

è scoppiato...


----------



## Lui (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> claudio non era più...come prima..
> si arrabbiava spesso...
> si contraddiceva spesso...
> 
> è scoppiato...



dispiace anche a me, sia per le puttane sia per claudio.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> claudio non era più...come prima..
> si arrabbiava spesso...
> si contraddiceva spesso...
> 
> è scoppiato...


grazie per il rosso..
la mia non voleva essere un'offesa nè per lui nè per chi ha ricevuto gli insulti...

ma solo l'amara constatazione di un cambiamento.


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> claudio non era più...come prima..
> si arrabbiava spesso...
> si contraddiceva spesso...
> 
> è scoppiato...


da ciò, passare ad insulti pesanti però...... ce ne passa
nella vita è necessario prima di muovere le mani o la lingua
far muovere il cervello

non conosco i motivi che hanno portato a questa discussione
ma si può sempre discutere senza arrivare a tanto


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> da ciò, *passare ad insulti pesanti però...... ce ne passa
> nella vita è necessario prima di muovere le mani o la lingua
> *far muovere il cervello
> 
> ...


io non l'ho mica giustificato...
ho detto solo che non era più lui negli ultimi tempi...

ho beccato già due rossi...
datemi il terzo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> da ciò, passare ad insulti pesanti però...... ce ne passa
> nella vita è necessario prima di muovere le mani o la lingua
> far muovere il cervello
> 
> ...


Io speravo che non accadesse,sai, la mia soglia di sopportazione è parecchio alta,ci sono persone che vivono dei disagi di vita, che dopo svariati mesi di provocazioni,sbottano facendo un casino,e se ne vanno...!Contento di essermi beccato insulti e rossi per uno come lui,non sono in cerca di consensi e approvazioni,ho le spalle larghe.


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> da ciò, passare ad insulti pesanti però...... ce ne passa
> nella vita è necessario prima di muovere le mani o la lingua
> far muovere il cervello
> 
> ...


non capisco chi si diverte a distribuire rossi 

non mi pare, in ogni caso, di aver scritto nulla di male se non il mio pensiero
per cui invito colui o colei che si affaccia in anonimato 
a scrivere in chiaro le motivazioni per le quali non si trova d'accordo
in modo da poterci confrontare nella massima tranquillità 

GRAZIE


----------



## Lui (2 Aprile 2013)

io non sò, ma per arrivare a tanto, qualcosa sotto deve esserci stato. Non penso, per quel poco che ci si può conoscere, in insulti gratuiti. Il guaio è che in pm passano notizie, vere o false, che pregiudicano la conoscenza tra utenti. Ho detto che mi dispiace per ul lato e per l'altro della barricata, era meglio chiarissero in privato.



adesso devo andare, speriamo bene.


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non l'ho mica giustificato...
> ho detto solo che non era più lui negli ultimi tempi...
> 
> ho beccato già due rossi...
> datemi il terzo.


Il terzo lo hanno dato a me

chissà perchè non hanno il coraggio di mostrarsi


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> Il terzo lo hanno dato a me
> 
> chissà perchè non hanno il coraggio di mostrarsi


Io ne ho presi 4 per aver dato la mia opinione su ultimo.Purtroppo questo forum è fatto anche di certe persone...!


----------



## Lui (2 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Il terzo lo hanno dato a me
> 
> chissà perchè non hanno il coraggio di mostrarsi


gli metti paura con quel preservativo in testa.


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io speravo che non accadesse,sai, la mia soglia di sopportazione è parecchio alta,ci sono persone che vivono dei disagi di vita, che dopo svariati mesi di provocazioni,sbottano facendo un casino,e se ne vanno...!Contento di essermi beccato insulti e rossi per uno come lui,non sono in cerca di consensi e approvazioni,ho le spalle larghe.


hai ragione
queste cose non devono accadere
e si deve far in modo di evitare che ciò avvenga
personalmente non ero presente, ma qualora lo fossi stato,
avrei tentato in tutti i modi di far evitare tali improperi
perchè comunque non portano a nulla 
ne a chi li fa e ne a chi li riceve


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gli metti paura con quel preservativo in testa.


e daiie
se lo tolgo poi corri il rischio di restare in cinta :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai ragione
> queste cose non devono accadere
> e si deve far in modo di evitare che ciò avvenga
> personalmente non ero presente, ma qualora lo fossi stato,
> ...


Gas sono battaglie perse.


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ne ho presi 4 per aver dato la mia opinione su ultimo.Purtroppo questo forum è fatto anche di certe persone...!


il bello è che io non sto dando ragione ne all'uno e ne all'altro
ho solo postato un mio pensiero

ovviamente sono molto dispiaciuto
per Simy e Farfi
ma anche per Claudio perchè ritengo che forse si è lasciato prendere la mano un po troppo


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas sono battaglie perse.


sicuramente tu hai più esperienza di me
però ho voluto dare solo un mio piccolissimo contributo:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> il bello è che io non sto dando ragione ne all'uno e ne all'altro
> ho solo postato un mio pensiero
> 
> ovviamente sono molto dispiaciuto
> ...


Io alle provocazioni rispondo con intelligenza e goliardia,c'è chi subisce,igoia e poi esplode...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione
> queste cose non devono accadere
> e si deve far in modo di evitare che ciò avvenga
> personalmente non ero presente, ma qualora lo fossi stato,
> ...


Il verde è mio. Questa vicenda ha amareggiato tanti.


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io alle provocazioni rispondo con intelligenza e goliardia,c'è chi subisce,igoia e poi esplode...!


non siamo tutti uguali
c'è chi somatizza
e poi esplode


----------



## gas (2 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata;1111886[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Il verde è mio[/B]. Questa vicenda ha amareggiato tanti.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il verde è mio. Questa vicenda ha amareggiato tanti.


Permittimi:non tutti!Gaurda di una cosa puoi starne certa,questa cosa che è accaduta si ritorcerà su chi ha fatto di tutto per farla accadere.Per quello che mi riguarda gli starò attaccato al culo,un pò più solo,ma tremendamente attaccato al culo.....!


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il verde è mio. Questa *vicenda ha amareggiato tanti*.


quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non l'ho mica giustificato...
> ho detto solo che non era più lui negli ultimi tempi...
> 
> ho beccato già due rossi...
> datemi il terzo.



Tranquilla io ne sto collezionando a mazzi


----------



## Hellseven (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *grazie per il rosso..*
> la mia non voleva essere un'offesa nè per lui nè per chi ha ricevuto gli insulti...
> 
> ma solo l'amara constatazione di un cambiamento.


Questa vicenda dimostra come lo strumento dei verdi e dei rossi non serva assolutamente a convogliare armonicamente il pensiero globale del forum verso supreme vette di pace, unità e bene tra gli utenti ma solo a dare un calcio sugli stinchi su chi non ci piace o esprime idee contrarie alla nostra corrente forumistica. Da ripensare e ridiscutere in momenti di ritorvata pace e serenità.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questa vicenda dimostra come lo strumento dei verdi e dei rossi non serva assolutamente a convogliare armonicamente il pensiero globale del forum verso supreme vette di pace, unità e bene tra gli utenti ma solo a dare un calcio sugli stinchi su chi non ci piace o esprime idee contrarie alla nostra corrente forumistica. Da ripensare e ridiscutere in momenti di ritorvata pace e serenità.



Quoto
E in più lo si fa in maniera codarda


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Letto. Non commento, almeno non subito, perchè è una cosa complessa. Mi dispiace per chi si è preso degli insulti, mi dispiace pure vedere tutti quei malumori venire a galla.



Cara Sbri...ovvio leggo solo questo,perche'ho capito che e'roba lunga..se capisco bene Ultimo ha''litigato''con qualche utente,e non viene piu'qua'.
Be'chiamami troppo realista,ma mi fa molto ridere...io degli insulti a Lothar me ne frego....l'importante e'che non siano diretti al mio vero nome.Sopratutto poi se sono,a farli,persone virtuali...che mai conoscero'...chisse se ne frega.
Sbaglio mia cara??come va il fiume???il nostro sta per uscire..chissa'cosa sara'li.....
At salut...


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sbri...ovvio leggo solo questo,perche'ho capito che e'roba lunga..se capisco bene Ultimo ha''litigato''con qualche utente,e non viene piu'qua'.
> Be'chiamami troppo realista,ma mi fa molto ridere..*.io degli insulti a Lothar me ne frego*....l'importante e'che non siano diretti al mio vero nome.Sopratutto poi se sono,a farli,persone virtuali...che mai conoscero'...chisse se ne frega.
> Sbaglio mia cara??come va il fiume???il nostro sta per uscire..chissa'cosa sara'li.....
> At salut...



pure io me ne frego degli insulti a Lothar

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questa vicenda dimostra come lo strumento dei verdi e dei rossi non serva assolutamente a convogliare armonicamente il pensiero globale del forum verso supreme vette di pace, unità e bene tra gli utenti ma solo a dare un calcio sugli stinchi su chi non ci piace o esprime idee contrarie alla nostra corrente forumistica. Da ripensare e ridiscutere in momenti di ritorvata pace e serenità.


Mah...
A dire il vero...
Lo strumento fu creato dal sommo Admin, perchè appunto confidava ampiamente nella ottima capacità degli umani di interagire almeno a livello virtuale. 
Ma conoscendo quanto lui sia furbastro e subdolo, ha con questo strumento delegato la moderazione del forum agli utenti stessi.
Ma non penso lo abbia fatto per indolenza o pigrizia, ma quanto essendosi trovato nell'assoluta necessità oggettiva di non aver voglia nè tempo di fare la moderazione attiva e godersi il forum per quello che può dare o meno, come Quibbelkurz.

I litigi e le caciare ci saranno sempre e periodicamente: e non vale molto la pena darsene pensiero.

Come ha osservato argutamente Joey Blow...sono solo manciate di byte.
E se io devo lasciarmi ferire da una manciata di byte, o da un puntino rosso...
Mi sa che ho dei serissimi problemi eh?

Ma conoscendo un po' la testa del sommo...so come andrà finire...
Visto che vi lamentate ad ogni piè sospinto di sta storia di rossi e verdi...

Li renderà invisibili.

Così poi vediamo come va il Kindergaarteen.

In fondo lui aveva creato una giostrina per noi tutti e noi l'abbiamo un po' scassata.

Ma fate un passo indietro e pensateci con obiettività.

Mia moglie:
Cos'hai oggi che hai quel muso?

AH sapessi ho preso 4 rubini nel forum.

Pensate che dica...Povero piccolo, marito mio, il mondo non ti capisce, beh qua dai, un abbraccio, qua dai ti quoto...

O pensate che dica...

" Ma stai ancora appresso a quel casso di forum eh? Ma va in mona ti e il to casso de forum eh?".

Ma ha ragione da morire Leopardi quando dice:
" I fanciulli trovano il tutto nel nulla, gli uomini il nulla nel tutto!".

QUalche volta ricordiamoci che questo è un forum che discute delle dinamiche di tradimento.
Le beghe tra utenti gestiamocele fuori, e in maniera privata.

Infatti, manco ho letto, manco so: e meglio sto.

Ma se i teatrini fanno odience...ok...

Ma secondo me spariranno anche rubini e smeraldi e ci rimmarrà solo la possibilità di approvare o meno dei contenuti.

Scommettiamo?

Avete mai notato che i nuovi manco si lamentano di verdi e rossi?
Avete notato come i nuovi trovino addirittura infantile sta storia?

AH vero i nuovi non sono mai saggi, ciò sono degli incompetenti, ciò non sanno di tutti i tramacci, le leggende, ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Bon dei...pausa finita torno a sonare l'organeto, perchè là magno, qua no.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sbri...ovvio leggo solo questo,perche'ho capito che e'roba lunga..se capisco bene Ultimo ha''litigato''con qualche utente,e non viene piu'qua'.
> Be'chiamami troppo realista,ma mi fa molto ridere...io degli insulti a Lothar me ne frego....l'importante e'che non siano diretti al mio vero nome.Sopratutto poi se sono,a farli,persone virtuali...che mai conoscero'...chisse se ne frega.
> Sbaglio mia cara??come va il fiume???il nostro sta per uscire..chissa'cosa sara'li.....
> At salut...


Senti Tutta colpa tua...
Visto che pasqua di merda eh?

Non hai pubblicato l'editto lothariano pasquale!
E mezza Italia sotto acqua...
Per le lacrime versate 
dalle donne che hai insultato in vita tua...

Infatti hai ragione...vecchio sporcaccione che non sei altro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (2 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> A dire il vero...
> Lo strumento fu creato dal sommo Admin, perchè appunto confidava ampiamente nella ottima capacità degli umani di interagire almeno a livello virtuale.
> Ma conoscendo quanto lui sia furbastro e subdolo, ha con questo strumento delegato la moderazione del forum agli utenti stessi.
> ...


Bene, visto che non siamo degni di utilizzare questo sistema infallibile, perché non siamo sufficientemente maturi, che ce ne privi o che lo renda invisibile. Almeno non si seminerà più zizzania anonimamente in maniera tale da reprimere il pensiero e intimorire il prossimo. Spero che Admin possa vedere chi ha espresso il verde o il rosso così poi da rendersi conto dell'uso improprio che si è fatto del mezzo. Come si fa a dare un rosso ad Annuccia perchè ha espresso un'idea inoffensiva? Ma scherziamo? Ed è solo uno dei centinaia di esempi ....


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> A dire il vero...
> Lo strumento fu creato dal sommo Admin, perchè appunto confidava ampiamente nella ottima capacità degli umani di interagire almeno a livello virtuale.
> Ma conoscendo quanto lui sia furbastro e subdolo, ha con questo strumento delegato la moderazione del forum agli utenti stessi.
> ...


Infatti, a me che sono nuovo non me ne frega niente, un cazzo  del rosso e verde e mi sembra una cagata pazzesca,  sta storia e sti bisticcio fra di voi,  sto teatrino di marionette.  Pensate la vera utilità per il quale è stato fondato il forum, litigando per minchiate fra di voi ne viene meno il forum. Tanto la gente gode su sto storielle da beautiful.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Infatti, a me che sono nuovo non me ne frega niente, un cazzo  del rosso e verde e mi sembra una cagata pazzesca,  sta storia e sti bisticcio fra di voi,  sto teatrino di marionette.  Pensate la vera utilità per il quale è stato fondato il forum, litigando per minchiate fra di voi ne viene meno il forum. Tanto la gente gode su sto storielle da beautiful.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Hai ragione papino.
E non so che dirti, sai?
Sono sconvolto dalla tua vicenda.

Però ho notato una cosa positiva.
Nel tuo 3d partecipano solo quelli che hanno qualcosa di vero e buono da dirti.

Coraggio Papino, ma non oso pensare come uno nuovo veda certe cose.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> A dire il vero...
> Lo strumento fu creato dal sommo Admin, perchè appunto confidava ampiamente nella ottima capacità degli umani di interagire almeno a livello virtuale.
> Ma conoscendo quanto lui sia furbastro e subdolo, ha con questo strumento delegato la moderazione del forum agli utenti stessi.
> ...


:miiiii:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> A dire il vero...
> Lo strumento fu creato dal sommo Admin, perchè appunto confidava ampiamente nella ottima capacità degli umani di interagire almeno a livello virtuale.
> Ma conoscendo quanto lui sia furbastro e subdolo, ha con questo strumento delegato la moderazione del forum agli utenti stessi.
> ...


:rotflatetico!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :miiiii:


Ti ricordi di avermi imputato delle disapprovazioni che non ti ho mai inferto?
E la chiami maturità?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti ricordi come mi facevi incazzare con i tuoi...Conte si lo ammetto il rosso ci stava...eh?

Non mi cucchi.

Che se tanto me da tanto, a gran pochi qua dentro, i rossi han dato tanto fastidio quanto a te.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ricordi di avermi imputato delle disapprovazioni che non ti ho mai inferto?
> E la chiami maturità?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti ricordi come mi facevi incazzare con i tuoi...Conte si lo ammetto il rosso ci stava...eh?
> ...


i miei cosa?
lo sai molto bene che non uso questo sistema infantile e sciocco.
certo che mi danno fastidio i rossi ma solo perché sono anonimi e continuo a non capire come cavolo si faccia a non esprimere qul che si pensa direttamente


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ricordi di avermi imputato delle disapprovazioni che non ti ho mai inferto?
> E la chiami maturità?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti ricordi come mi facevi incazzare con i tuoi...Conte si lo ammetto il rosso ci stava...eh?
> ...


Che palle con sti rossi e verdi... Più vi lamentate e più vi stangano, non l'avete ancora capito?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2013)

*Presidente*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che palle con sti rossi e verdi... Più vi lamentate e più vi stangano, non l'avete ancora capito?


Il conte non ha colpe lui vive con la testa incastrata nel culo dell'admin...!


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Hai ragione papino.
> E non so che dirti, sai?
> Sono sconvolto dalla tua vicenda.
> ...


Si iii meno male se lo dici tu,  perché  ogni ora sta storia mi devasta sempre di più, qui invece di partecipare seriamente la gente si fissa per ste cazzate e litiga per minchiate che non hanno senso, invece di collaborare seriamente al forum è affrontare realmente i problemi dando un mano a chi ne ha bisogno. :-(


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Tutta colpa tua...
> Visto che pasqua di merda eh?
> 
> Non hai pubblicato l'editto lothariano pasquale!
> ...



vero...ero di umore nero...poi nn ti dico sabato bici e divisa estiva..e quanto ho riso,qull'invorniata della mia''amica''messo orologio indietro...invece che avanti....ahhahahh..
ieri di nuovo lunga...che palle....pero'...
amico forse sabato passo la A22 a VR..ho visto sono solo 50km per venire da te...se riesco e sopratutto se vado come previsto in Trentino,mi fermo...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero...ero di umore nero...poi nn ti dico sabato bici e divisa estiva..e quanto ho riso,qull'invorniata della mia''amica''messo orologio indietro...invece che avanti....ahhahahh..
> ieri di nuovo lunga...che palle....pero'...
> amico forse sabato passo la A22 a VR..ho visto sono solo 50km per venire da te...se riesco e sopratutto se vado come previsto in Trentino,mi fermo...


Si dai..amarone del valpolicella...
Poi ti spiego io la strada, passi da verona sud e sali su fino a peschiera e poi ad affi per la statale 11...
E ne vedi di cose lì...
Così la tigre ti dice...ma caro che cosa guardi eh? Sta tento alla strada...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> i miei cosa?
> lo sai molto bene che non uso questo sistema infantile e sciocco.
> certo che mi danno fastidio i rossi ma solo perché sono anonimi e continuo a non capire come cavolo si faccia a non esprimere qul che si pensa direttamente


Ma non ti ricordi le tue accuse gratuite di disapprovarti?
Solo dopo che ti avevo detto...tu non mi piaci?

Ma figurati che cosa ti cambia se sono anonimi o firmati eh? Nulla.

Quello che ti rode è che anche tu sei umana e non perfettina come credi no?

Ohibò mia cara TUTTI sono liberi di esprimere quello che pensano, ci mancherebbe, ma poi bisogna anche capire, che quello che pensiamo NOI, di necessità non possa piacere a tutti no?

Perchè appunto come insegna Goffman ( rimando a forme del parlare e altri testi), non tutti danno ad uno stesso termine lo stesso significato no?

E per non parlare del significante...

Poi proprio Goffman spiegava tutte le insidie del linguaggio scritto.
E non sono poche.
Non sempre è facile cogliere l'ironia o la caciara.

E spesso si può leggere una volontà di ferire che non è certo parte dell'autore non ti pare?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dai..amarone del valpolicella...
> Poi ti spiego io la strada, passi da verona sud e sali su fino a peschiera e poi ad affi per la statale 11...
> E ne vedi di cose lì...
> Così la tigre ti dice...ma caro che cosa guardi eh? Sta tento alla strada...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



saro'solo amico...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> saro'solo amico...


Benissimus...
Ci sentiamo via cellulare segretissimo...
At Salut...
Sabato 6, però che sabato 13 sono via io.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benissimus...
> Ci sentiamo via cellulare segretissimo...
> At Salut...
> Sabato 6, però che sabato 13 sono via io.


se vengo certo che si....

vuoi ridere??di la'c'e'post di quello che ha il bar e la moglie lo tradisce...be'ho semplicemente scritto,che io la buttrei in mezzo alla strada,e cambierei chiavi...che vada pure dai CC....morale....rubinato....ahahha..bella gente no???


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti ricordi le tue accuse gratuite di disapprovarti?
> Solo dopo che ti avevo detto...tu non mi piaci?
> 
> Ma figurati che cosa ti cambia se sono anonimi o firmati eh? Nulla.
> ...


non te lo permetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> pure io me ne frego degli insulti a Lothar
> 
> :mrgreen:


 Free sei divertentisima :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

*Annuccia, Minerva e Gas*

I verdi sono miei.... almeno equipariamo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se vengo certo che si....
> 
> vuoi ridere??di la'c'e'post di quello che ha il bar e la moglie lo tradisce...be'ho semplicemente scritto,che io la buttrei in mezzo alla strada,e cambierei chiavi...che vada pure dai CC....morale....rubinato....ahahha..bella gente no???


Ma che te frega dei rubini dai...
Quando hai i miei smeraldi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però dai papino è proprio nei guai seri eh?
Anche da me sai...
Quanti hanno sposato donne non nostrane e sono finite nei guai...
Loro hanno un'altra mentalità...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non te lo permetto:mrgreen:


Ehm percaso...
Hai rubinato il mio amico lothar eh?
Perchè se uno rubina lothar è come se rubinasse me eh?

Ci sto male...
Ci soffro...

Capisci?


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2013)

non rubinooooo e non pigioooooooo, son vergineeeee:sbatti:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non rubinooooo e non pigioooooooo, son vergineeeee:sbatti:


io sagittario :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2013)

:calcio:





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sagittario :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> :calcio:


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sagittario :mrgreen:



io scorpione.
ciao occhietti...:bleah:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io scorpione.
> ciao occhietti...:bleah:


Dai mi vuoi far arrossire? :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2013)

Toro.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sagittario :mrgreen:


Anche io sagittario


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io sagittario


giorno?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> giorno?


25  te?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 25  te?


25 novembre.... 

io 18 dicembre


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 25 novembre....
> 
> io 18 dicembre


e i regali ... ti fanno un'unico grande regalo ???? di solito con la scusa che sei vicino a Natale... furbetti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2013)

*Pesci*

Toro-Pesci grandissimo feeling


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Toro-Pesci grandissimo feeling


io e mio marito, infatti:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io e mio marito, infatti:singleeye:


Abbattetela.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e i regali ... ti fanno un'unico grande regalo ???? di solito con la scusa che sei vicino a Natale... furbetti


ho smesso di ricevere regali tanti anni fa. Da ragazzino ricevevo un regalone doppio.... avendo budget più alto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io sagittario


Anche io


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2013)

Scorpione


----------



## Spider (2 Aprile 2013)

*io*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Scorpione


io TORO... 
ma TOROTORO.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io TORO...
> ma TOROTORO.


Interessante
io scorpione scorpione 
con tutti i pro e contro


----------



## devastata (2 Aprile 2013)

Leone ascendente Leone, ma non credo agli oroscopi.


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che te frega dei rubini dai...
> Quando hai i miei smeraldi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Però dai papino è proprio nei guai seri eh?
> ...


Ma che guai seri,  sto nella merdaaaaaa. Il rubino glielo metterei nel cu..


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma che guai seri,  sto nella merdaaaaaa. Il rubino glielo metterei nel cu..


papino, parbleau!



... non si butta mai un rubino, costano.:smile:


----------



## Spider (3 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma che guai seri,  sto nella merdaaaaaa. Il rubino glielo metterei nel cu..


vedi papinoooooooooooo, 
sei ancora innamorato,
 altrimenti nel culo non gli metteresti un rubino......


----------



## papino (3 Aprile 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



Spider ha detto:


> vedi papinoooooooooooo,
> sei ancora innamorato,
> altrimenti nel culo non gli metteresti un rubino......


Cazzo hai ragione,  allora un cactus e il rubino me lo tengo io. Ahhhaahhaaaa


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2013)

buona sera
allora qualcuno ancora sveglio c'è....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

C'è una minchiata 
di film di sSKY 
"amore estremo"
jennifer lopez
ben afflek
lei lesbica con ragazza lui innamorato di lei
lui si fa lei arriva l'altra ora vvediamo chi si fa chi...


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> C'è una minchiata
> di film di sSKY
> "amore estremo"
> jennifer lopez
> ...


the big bang theory
almeno ci si fa 4 risate


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> the big bang theory
> almeno ci si fa 4 risate



Mai sentito 
dopo lo cerco:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> the big bang theory
> almeno ci si fa 4 risate



Penny Penny Penny! :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Penny Penny Penny! :rotfl:


Sheldon!!!!


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

"BEATA IGNORANZA" 

ignorare in tutti i sensi, essere ignari.  Pensiamoci.



Un altro brutto colpo alla vita reale di tradinet, una spugna gettata sul ring, una resistenza messa alla prova per lungo tempo, i fianchi stanchi per i pugni ricevuti e alla fine l'ultimo round, con la poca forza rimasta, le ultime botte all'avversario sperando di scalfirlo, il fine che giustifica i mezzi. Certo i modi non sono stati dei migliori, si continua a parlarne perchè ci si rende conto che non ne valeva la pena, ognuno con le proprie ragioni, ognuno con la prorpria spada tratta, ognuno difeso dai propri eserciti, ma inevitabilmente sul campo restano i corpi vuoti.


----------



## gas (3 Aprile 2013)

io toro, infatti siamo quasi arrivati al compleanno :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io toro, infatti siamo quasi arrivati al compleanno :mrgreen:


Giorno?


----------



## gas (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giorno?


hai ragione, non ho salutato :mrgreen:
BUONGIORNO...... :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giorno?


:rotfl::rotfl:
comunque 26

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, non ho salutato :mrgreen:
> BUONGIORNO...... :mrgreen:






gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque 26
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

il cielo è terso, non capisco come si fà a cadere dalle nuvole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io toro, infatti siamo quasi arrivati al compleanno :mrgreen:



gas, l'altro giorno mi sono dimenticata di infilarti nella lista degli utenti maschi gradevoli e che non trattano le donne come lombrichi

ok, non te ne frega nulla

ma insomma volevo dirtelo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> gas, l'altro giorno mi sono dimenticata di infilarti nella lista degli utenti maschi gradevoli e che non trattano le donne come lombrichi
> 
> ok, non te ne frega nulla
> 
> ma insomma volevo dirtelo


Giù le mani


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> gas, l'altro giorno mi sono dimenticata di infilarti nella lista degli utenti maschi gradevoli e che non trattano le donne come lombrichi
> 
> ok, non te ne frega nulla
> 
> ma insomma volevo dirtelo


perchè dici che non me ne frega nulla?
invece mi fa piacere :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giù le mani


:kiss:


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

ora ca u cuinnutu ri Ultimo nun cìè, ma io cu cu minchia avissi a parrari a carcarara? 

ci fussu nautru suca ciappiri ca mi capissi, io mi ni stassi sbattiennu a minchia, ma sugnu sulu, a iarrusedda ri Annuccia pi capiri, pari ca facissi nu sfuorzu ra maronna, ca astura ciavi u pinsieru malatu, ri iri a mari ri siri bedda tutta allicchittiata pricisa, tiraaaaaaata, co strascicu: certu, fimmina è, e chi razza ri fimmina.
 Ma, u purpiceddu ro cannuolo e da cassata, ra meusa e re paniedde, mi manca, paria comu u caciucavaddu ca  nta ogni pasta ci capia pricisu. Ci avia chiù corna iddu ca 'mpanaru di vavaluceddi.

 pessimo 'n figghiu, a facciazza vosra.

vasu li mani.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ora ca u cuinnutu ri Ultimo nun cìè, ma io cu cu minchia avissi a parrari a carcarara?
> 
> ci fussu nautru suca ciappiri ca mi capissi, io mi ni stassi sbattiennu a minchia, ma sugnu sulu, a iarrusedda ri Annuccia pi capiri, pari ca facissi nu sfuorzu ra maronna, ca astura ciavi u pinsieru malatu, ri iri a mari ri siri bedda tutta allicchittiata pricisa, tiraaaaaaata, co strascicu: certu, fimmina è, e chi razza ri fimmina.
> Ma, u purpiceddu ro cannuolo e da cassata, ra meusa e re paniedde, mi manca, paria comu u caciucavaddu ca nta ogni pasta ci capia pricisu. Ci avia chiù corna iddu ca 'mpanaru di vavaluceddi.
> ...


ho capito quasi tutto
solo il neretto se traduci....grazie.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè dici che non me ne frega nulla?
> invece mi fa piacere :mrgreen:


figurati...se te la facevi scappare pure questa..
tzè..


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

abbiamo perso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ora ca u cuinnutu ri Ultimo nun cìè, ma io cu cu minchia avissi a parrari a carcarara?
> 
> ci fussu nautru suca ciappiri ca mi capissi, io mi ni stassi sbattiennu a minchia, ma sugnu sulu, a iarrusedda ri Annuccia pi capiri, pari ca facissi nu sfuorzu ra maronna, ca astura ciavi u pinsieru malatu, ri iri a mari ri siri bedda tutta allicchittiata pricisa, tiraaaaaaata, co strascicu: certu, fimmina è, e chi razza ri fimmina.
> Ma, u purpiceddu ro cannuolo e da cassata, ra meusa e re paniedde, mi manca, paria comu u caciucavaddu ca nta ogni pasta ci capia pricisu. Ci avia chiù corna iddu ca 'mpanaru di vavaluceddi.
> ...



puoi fare lezione a me e Annuccia.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> abbiamo perso.


certo...che cretina...


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

posso capire la tua richiesta, ma Annuccia, penso non ne abbia bisogno.    è solo che alcuni termini li usiamo qui e non li, per latri cambia la pronuncia. 

ti porto un esempio: I broccoli per noi sono una cosa mentre i cavoli un'altra. A Paternò (Catania) ciò che per noi sono i cavoli per loro sono i broccoli, e così i nostri broccoli sono i loro cavoli. Oppure, la gelatina di maiale, non sò se la conosci, quella fatta con il muso le orecchie ed i piedini, i cosiddetti caddarumi,   a catania si chiama Zumma da noi ielatina, e così via.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo...che cretina...


riconoscersi è una grande virtù. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> posso capire la tua richiesta, ma Annuccia, penso non ne abbia bisogno. è solo che alcuni termini li usiamo qui e non li, per latri cambia la pronuncia.
> 
> ti porto un esempio: I broccoli per noi sono una cosa mentre i cavoli un'altra. A Paternò (Catania) ciò che per noi sono i cavoli per loro sono i broccoli, e così i nostri broccoli sono i loro cavoli. Oppure, la gelatina di maiale, non sò se la conosci, quella fatta con il muso le orecchie ed i piedini, i cosiddetti caddarumi, a catania si chiama Zumma da noi ielatina, e così via.


da noi si chiama coppa di testa. Bona, con la polenta arrostita. O con la piadina.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> posso capire la tua richiesta, ma Annuccia, penso non ne abbia bisogno. è solo *che alcuni termini li usiamo qui e non li, per latri cambia la pronuncia.
> 
> *ti porto un esempio: I broccoli per noi sono una cosa mentre i cavoli un'altra. A Paternò (Catania) ciò che per noi sono i cavoli per loro sono i broccoli, e così i nostri broccoli sono i loro cavoli. Oppure, la gelatina di maiale, non sò se la conosci, quella fatta con il muso le orecchie ed i piedini, i cosiddetti caddarumi, a catania si chiama Zumma da noi ielatina, e così via.


e non sono pochi..
tipo purpu...
noi diciamo ricchiuni

quante cose si imparano...


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

gran bell'esempio.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gran bell'esempio.


IL PRIMO CHE MI è VENUTO IN MENTE


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

che bello oggi è venerdì..domani non si lavora...


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> IL PRIMO CHE MI è VENUTO IN MENTE


è molto sottile come esempio. é però fuori luogo. SALLO.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che bello oggi è venerdì..domani non si lavora...


_Oggi è sabato e domani non si va a scuola 
oggi è sabato se non chiami ho un nodo in gola
 oggi è sabato e forse è un giorno speciale
 oggi è sabato meno male 

_pino daniele "o scarrafone"


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è molto sottile come esempio. é però fuori luogo. SALLO.


sei cretino(affettuosamente)

non voleva essere fuori luogo affatto...
stavolta a pensar male sei stato tu...

in effetti sono stata sprovveduta..ma non volevo intendere nulla...


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

per questa volta ti perdono, ma solamente per questa volta.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per questa volta ti perdono, ma solamente *per questa volta.* [/QUOTE
> 
> grazie..
> 
> ...


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

li da voi è sempre così.


Divertiti.


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> li da voi è sempre così.
> 
> 
> Divertiti.


Ascolata sicily di pino daniele....!


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolata sicily di pino daniele....!


buon uomo, grazie, la conosco già. è molto bella.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

che belli che erano, altri tempi, altre pellicole, altri visi.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

anche per oggi ho dato i miei 2 cent.


buon uichend a tutti.




un bacio speciale alla mia FARFALLINA.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche per oggi ho dato i miei 2 cent.
> 
> 
> buon uichend a tutti.
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

peccato, questo forum non è più goliardico, è solo serioso e pettegolo. 




Quasi quasi ..........


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> peccato, questo forum non è più goliardico, è solo serioso e pettegolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non fare scherzi


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

non è uno scherzo.
 Capisco che ciascuno di noi abbia i propri cazzi, amari o dolci che siano, capisco che a qualcuno faccia piacere discuterne insieme ad altri, ma c'è chi come me, avendone già di tanti, scazzi, preferisce cazzegiare per rendere meno pesanti e monotone le giornate. E' da un paio di giorni che leggo, e neanche tanto, senza scrivere, non ho più voglia, si legge sempre di tizio contro caio, di X cornificata/o da Y, che poi giustamente sarebbe il tema per cui Tranet esiste, discorsi pesanti, seriosi, madonna che palle. 
insomma dai .........


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> non è uno scherzo.
> Capisco che ciascuno di noi abbia i propri cazzi, amari o dolci che siano, capisco che a qualcuno faccia piacere discuterne insieme ad altri, ma c'è chi come me, avendone già di tanti, scazzi, preferisce cazzegiare per rendere meno pesanti e monotone le giornate. E' da un paio di giorni che leggo, e neanche tanto, senza scrivere, non ho più voglia, si legge sempre di tizio contro caio, di X cornificata/o da Y, che poi giustamente sarebbe il tema per cui Tranet esiste, discorsi pesanti, seriosi, madonna che palle.
> insomma dai .........


La verità?a me è passata la voglia di scherzare,è passata la voglia di scrivere cazzi privati,e trovo giusto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è uno scherzo.
> Capisco che ciascuno di noi abbia i propri cazzi, amari o dolci che siano, capisco che a qualcuno faccia piacere discuterne insieme ad altri, ma c'è chi come me, avendone già di tanti, scazzi, preferisce cazzegiare per rendere meno pesanti e monotone le giornate. E' da un paio di giorni che leggo, e neanche tanto, senza scrivere, non ho più voglia, si legge sempre di tizio contro caio, di X cornificata/o da Y, che poi giustamente sarebbe il tema per cui Tranet esiste, discorsi pesanti, seriosi, madonna che palle.
> insomma dai .........


vogliamo parlare di scarpe vecchie, Lui? Ripigliamo il discorso delle fave?


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

a parte lo scherzo delle fave e delle patate, minchia, 3 euro al kg? cos'hanno dentro. 
no, io mi rifornisco da un amico, lui le coltiva per la sua famiglia, e per qualche "amico", pianta i germogli a gennaio e senza nulla aggiungere, tranne acqua, le porta a maturazione. Dovresti gustarle, sono eccellenti. Insieme alla fave, inoltre, mi fornisce di cipolletta nuova, sai quella sottile lunga, di prezzemolo, tutto l'occorrente per cucinarle. Raccolte e cucinate in giornata nel tegame di terracotta, mantengono la loro frescezza, gusto e morbidezza, tutto decisamente più buono. Tra un po toccherà la stessa sorte ai piselli, poi lattughina, rucola, etc, insomma in base alla stagione.

Piccoli piacere della vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia, 3 euro al kg? cos'hanno dentro.
> no, io le prendo da un amico, lui le coltiva per la sua famiglia, pianta i germogli e gennaio e senza nulla aggiungere, tranne acqua, le porta a maturazione. Dovresti gustarle, sono eccellenti. Insieme alla fave, inoltre, mi fornisce di cipolletta nuova, sai quella sottile lunga, di prezzemolo, tutto l'occorrente per cucinarle. Raccolte e cucinate in giornata nel tegame di terracotta, mantengono la loro frescezza, gusto e morbidezza, tutto decisamente più buono. Tra un po toccherà la stessa sorte ai piselli, poi lattughina, rucola, etc, insomma in base alla stagione.
> 
> Piccoli piacere della vita.


Io quando le trovo fresche fresche le mangio crude con il pinzimonio. Tra un po' le trovo pure io dal produttore... ma qui con il freddo e la pioggia siamo ancora indietro nella maturazione degli ortaggi. Tra un po' ci saranno i carciofi nostrani (buonissimi crudi pure quelli) e i cipollotti...  prevedo un po' di alito pesante e digestione lenta ma ne ho una voglia... Anche io cucino i legumi nel coccio: non c'è storia, anche se è meno pratico.


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

io, tra un po, vado a mare, e tu li a sbeccare carciofi? ahahahahahah. da noi i carciofi non li raccolgo più, sono spigati, però quelli piccolini sono buoni da fare lessi con l'aceto e poi conservati in bocce sott'olio. Devi solo avere tempo e pazienza per andare a raccoglierli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io, tra un po, vado a mare, e tu li a sbeccare carciofi? ahahahahahah. da noi i carciofi non li raccolgo più, sono spigati, *però quelli piccolini sono buoni da fare lessi con l'aceto e poi conservati in bocce sott'olio*. Devi solo avere tempo e pazienza per andare a raccoglierli.


boni. e pulirli....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Oggi leggo a sprazzzi.......Adoro i carciofi:smile:


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

hai ragione. 


Ho fame. Mi sto imbruttendo, a panzaredda nun cala, anzi aumenta. 


 Ho scoperto qualche giorno fà, un vino "rosso rubino" così lo chiama il suo produttore, casareccio, sincero, come si suol dire qui, ottimo, profumatissimo ed un colore appunto rosso rubino eccellente, limpido, fantastico. Ma sai qual'è il bello? che puoi berne a litri e non ti provoca reazioni tipo mal di testa o acidità, è proprio fatto bene, con il cuore e senza strane aggiunte, insomma un altro piacere della vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> 
> Ho fame. Mi sto imbruttendo, a panzaredda nun cala, anzi aumenta.
> ...


I vini siciliani... Io ogni tanto mi procuro il Centopassi rosso. Invece il Donnafugata è uno dei miei preferiti per il pesce.


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

per mia fortuna vivo in zona DOC e IGP. preferisco il vino sfuso del produttore anonimo che quello in bottiglia dei grandi marchi, planete corvo etc. sono spesso vini che provengono da qui e poi trattati. Certo se vai a cena fuori deve scegliere in bottiglia, ma i prezzi del vino ai ristoranti sono un furto.


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I vini siciliani... Io ogni tanto mi procuro il Centopassi rosso. *Invece il Donnafugata è uno dei miei preferiti per il pesce*.


:up: grande intenditrice :up:


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

Tra quelli in bottiglia a me piace molto il Sant'Agostinoa di Firriato, oppure il Saro di Cantina sociale di pietro, se non sbaglio, ha avuto anche riconoscimenti al Verona expo qualche anno fa, oppure il carissimo Maria Costanza Cantine Milazzo. Di vini siciliani ottimi ne esistono un aquantità inimmaginabile, non lo dico per vantare la mia terra, è uno stato di fatto. Se interessa su sicil-store.com c'è un elenco di vini siciliani infinito, da scegliere.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Tra quelli in bottiglia a me piace molto il Sant'Agostinoa di Firriato, oppure il Saro di Cantina sociale di pietro, se non sbaglio, ha avuto anche riconoscimenti al Verona expo qualche anno fa, oppure il carissimo Maria Costanza Cantine Milazzo. Di vini siciliani ottimi ne esistono un aquantità inimmaginabile, non lo dico per vantare la mia terra, è uno stato di fatto. Se interessa su sicil-store.com c'è un elenco di vini siciliani infinito, da scegliere.



com è il Planeta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per mia fortuna vivo in zona DOC e IGP. preferisco il vino sfuso del produttore anonimo che quello in bottiglia dei grandi marchi, planete corvo etc. sono spesso vini che provengono da qui e poi trattati. Certo se vai a cena fuori deve scegliere in bottiglia, *ma i prezzi del vino ai ristoranti sono un furto*.


sì... anche certi vinacci che ti vogliono far passare per vini buoni... ho un amico somelier, quando uscivamo assieme stava ancora studiando ma già se la cavava bene. Logicamente se vai in un posto modesto ti accontenti di quello che hanno, ci mancherebbe. Ma certi posti con la dicitura 'enoteca' che cercavano di propinarti delle robacce a prezzi incredibili... Io non me ne intendo, ma vado con il mio gusto e difficilmente sbaglio con il vino. Specie il rosso, che non bevi freddo.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... anche certi vinacci che ti vogliono far passare per vini buoni... ho un amico somelier, quando uscivamo assieme stava ancora studiando ma già se la cavava bene. Logicamente se vai in un posto modesto ti accontenti di quello che hanno, ci mancherebbe. Ma certi posti con la dicitura 'enoteca' che cercavano di propinarti delle robacce a prezzi incredibili... Io non me ne intendo, ma vado con il mio gusto e difficilmente sbaglio con il vino. Specie il rosso, che non bevi freddo.


Bere il vino rosso freddo è un sacrilegio


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

questo 3d mi spaventa.
Vino...tipo le melanzane...:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo 3d mi spaventa.
> Vino...tipo le melanzane...:unhappy:


Parmigiana? :inlove::inlove:


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Parmigiana? :inlove::inlove:


Magari,  gnamm, gnammm.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Parmigiana? :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

stai sporcando tutto. chi pulisce?




oggi sono andato al bar nella speranza di incontrare Ultimo: nemmeno l'ombra. Almeno prima l'arancina, il panzerotto alla crema, anche un semplice caffè, era un piacere, oggi nessuno va più al bar.


----------



## Lui (10 Aprile 2013)

che palle oggi, non c'è nessuno che litiga, nessuno che s'incazza con daniele, tebe e oscuro che fanno la pace, meglio andare al bar. NON OFFRO.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>



poi non dire che non ti faccio felice. :inlove: :inlove:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che palle oggi, non c'è nessuno che litiga, nessuno che s'incazza con daniele, tebe e oscuro che fanno la pace, meglio andare al bar. NON OFFRO.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


Passa di qua va... offro io. tanto per cambiare


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Passa di qua va... offro io. tanto per cambiare



solo un caffè dai...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> solo un caffè dai...


si figuri. Prenda pure una Brioches. Sia mai che io la faccia andare in giro a stomaco vuoto


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si figuri. Prenda pure una Brioches. Sia mai che io la faccia andare in giro a stomaco vuoto


che tesoro...

accetto volentieri...(figurati se mi tiravo indietro....:rotfl


----------



## Lui (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che tesoro...
> 
> accetto volentieri...(figurati se mi tiravo indietro....:rotfl



ma non eri a dieta? poi non lamentarti se il culo ti diveta enorme, già che di tuo mi pare ce l'abbia prosperosino  ci aggiungi della'ltro ........


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma non eri a dieta? poi non lamentarti se il culo ti diveta enorme, già che di tuo mi pare ce l'abbia prosperosino  ci aggiungi della'ltro ........[/QU
> 
> 
> il mio culo sono affari miei..
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Lui ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non eri a dieta? poi non lamentarti se il culo ti diveta enorme, già che di tuo mi pare ce l'abbia prosperosino  ci aggiungi della'ltro ........
> ...



manda subito foto del culo che analizzo e smentisco/confermo.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> manda subito foto del culo che analizzo e smentisco/confermo.




per me va bene..e se va bene per me...
va bene punto.


cmq devo dire che questi lytess..funzionano...
fare esercizio indossandoli aiutano parecchio...


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Lui ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non eri a dieta? poi non lamentarti se il culo ti diveta enorme, già che di tuo mi pare ce l'abbia prosperosino  ci aggiungi della'ltro ........[/QU
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > abbasso le diete!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hai ragione...
> ...


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> manda subito foto del culo che analizzo e smentisco/confermo.


cosa. Stai. Facendo.
Broccoli?
Sotto i miei occhi?
Ora ti mando 200 mp al minuto, che i 200 sms al minuto della tua fidanzata non sono niente.
:blank:







:inlove: flapflap


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io cerco di concentrarmi altrove..
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che amorina la tua bimba
> ...


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho comprato...ehm..ho regalato a mia figlia un bel libro dove spiega bene come farli...tutti i trucchetti...e tutti gli accessori...
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho come l'impressione
> ...


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eh si...mi piace molto...
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quando si farà grande
> ...


----------



## Lui (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia, bedda, ma non potresti trovarti un passatempo più consono alla tua età? Forse, in casa, non trovi la plastilina giusta allo scopo? se è così posso procurartela io.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Annuccia, bedda, ma non potresti trovarti un passatempo più consono alla tua età? Forse, in casa, non trovi la plastilina giusta allo scopo? se è così posso procurartela io.


ma io mi diverto lui...e molto anche...cosa c'è di meglio di ritornar bambini per qualche ora?


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :unhappy:
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scherzavo, scherzavo
> ...


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > beh....lo so...ma ancora è presto e me la godo più che posso....
> ...


----------



## Lui (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io mi diverto lui...e molto anche...cosa c'è di meglio di ritornar bambini per qualche ora?


più che tornare bambini è, come dice flavia e tu, godersi i bambini, i propri.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

se vi venisse voglia di sesso, sareste disposti/e a farlo ovunque, senza ritegno ne pudore? riuscireste a godere ache a rischio sguardi inopportuni, tipo sulla panchina al parco o in un cesso pubblico o al cinema o dovunque vi piaccia.

dite dite.


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se vi venisse voglia di sesso, sareste disposti/e a farlo ovunque, senza ritegno ne pudore? riuscireste a godere ache a rischio sguardi inopportuni, tipo sulla panchina al parco o in un cesso pubblico o al cinema o dovunque vi piaccia.
> 
> dite dite.



no

:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> :mrgreen:


ma devono solo guardare


























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:














gia immagino quale panchina.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

se vuoi e può farti piacere, anche partecipare, ma diventerebbe molto vistosa la cosa, non pensi?


a quale panchina ti riferisci, a quella dell'imbarco?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se vuoi e può farti piacere, anche partecipare, ma diventerebbe molto vistosa la cosa, non pensi?
> 
> 
> a quale panchina ti riferisci, a quella dell'imbarco?


scherzavo....
oggi sono scIema...





oggi...solo oggi:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scherzavo....
> oggi sono scIema...
> 
> 
> ...



o si, si si , solo OGGI.




ieri ho preso il sole al mare, sono rosso peperoncino, ovunque.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

è meraviglioso.lo ripeto alla noia; i momenti di gioco con mia figlia sono stati fantastici; vedevo il mondo con i suoi colori , un caleidoscopio di sensazioni e il pretesto per liberare la bambina che avevo dentro.e questo crea una complicità che rimane nel tempo...tanto che ad oggi se le capita qualcosa di divertente sente l'esigenza di raccontarmela perché sa che l'avvertirò con lo stesso suo umorismo .siamo una coppia di matacchione:singleeye::singleeye: 





Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io mi diverto lui...e molto anche...cosa c'è di meglio di ritornar bambini per qualche ora?


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se vi venisse voglia di sesso, sareste disposti/e a farlo ovunque, senza ritegno ne pudore? riuscireste a godere ache a rischio sguardi inopportuni, tipo sulla panchina al parco o in un cesso pubblico o al cinema o dovunque vi piaccia.
> 
> dite dite.



no. Ma proprio no.




paura


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye::singleeye:


indubbiamente. piacevole complicità.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

qualcuna di voi pensa che pinocchio abbia un naso diverso dal nostro, come dire, non riesco a spiegarmi, ma chi sa capisce e, penso, ne apprezza anche l'utilizzo. 

vado a pranzo, rispondete con moderazione, grazie oppure dovrete farmi poi un sunto.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se vi venisse voglia di sesso, sareste disposti/e a farlo ovunque, senza ritegno ne pudore? riuscireste a godere ache a rischio sguardi inopportuni, tipo sulla panchina al parco o in un cesso pubblico o al cinema o dovunque vi piaccia.
> 
> dite dite.



oddio proprio ovunque no... ma l'ho fatto un posti parecchio strani e pubblici :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuna di voi pensa che pinocchio abbia un naso diverso dal nostro, come dire, non riesco a spiegarmi, ma chi sa capisce e, penso, ne apprezza anche l'utilizzo.
> 
> vado a pranzo, rispondete con moderazione, grazie oppure dovrete farmi poi un sunto.


io lo dico sempre che è nato meglio pinocchio da una sega che tanti uomini da una scopata :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio proprio ovunque no... ma l'ho fatto un posti parecchio strani e pubblici :mrgreen:


Tesoro, io con te lo farei pure davanti alla cassa del Mediaworld di Sabato pomeriggio.


----------



## Simy (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro, io con te lo farei pure davanti alla cassa del Mediaworld di Sabato pomeriggio.


:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se vi venisse voglia di sesso, sareste disposti/e a farlo ovunque, senza ritegno ne pudore? riuscireste a godere ache a rischio sguardi inopportuni, tipo sulla panchina al parco o in un* cesso pubblico *o al cinema o dovunque vi piaccia.
> 
> dite dite.


Non amo dare spettacolo, il luogo invece è ininfluente, a patto che non ci siano cattivi odori
:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (22 Aprile 2013)

*l'uccelin della commare.*

Si posò sulla sua testa,
l'uccellino è tutto in festa.
Era lì che voleva volare
l'uccellino della comare.

Si posò sulle sue spalle,
l'uccellino si gratta...le ali.
Era lì che voleva volare
l'uccellino della comare.

Si posò sopra il suo petto,
l'uccellino si lecca il becco.
Era lì che voleva volare
l'uccellino della comare.

Si posò sulla sua pancia,
l'uccellino vuol fare la danza.
Era lì che voleva volare
l'uccellino della comare.

Si posò sopra il suo piede,
l'uccellino ora si siede.
Era lì che voleva volare
l'uccellino della comare.

Si posò sopra il ginocchio,
l'uccellino le strizza l'occhio.
Era lì che voleva volare
l'uccellino della comare.

Si posò sopra la gamba,
l'uccellino ballava la samba.
Era lì che voleva volare
l'uccellino della comare.

A questo punto
che cosa avreste fatto voi
nei panni della comare?

La comare, una donna astuta,
se lo prese con le sue dita
e lo mise nella gabbiola.
L'uccellino or si consola!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Si posò sulla sua testa,
> l'uccellino è tutto in festa.
> Era lì che voleva volare
> l'uccellino della comare.
> ...


[video=youtube;e7eDeIxm5mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7eDeIxm5mI[/video]


----------



## Lui (2 Maggio 2013)

questo 1°maggio, cosa avete fatto? gita con pranzo a sacco, tintarella al mare, passegiata in montagna, scopata con il moroso, vi siete ubriacati, avete danzato in piazza, pisciato selle maniglie delle auto, corteggiato la commessa del supermercato?

 io tutto, tranne la gita ed il pranzo a sacco, la commessa del supermercato e la pisciatina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo 1°maggio, cosa avete fatto? gita con pranzo a sacco, tintarella al mare, passegiata in montagna, scopata con il moroso, vi siete ubriacati, avete danzato in piazza, pisciato selle maniglie delle auto, corteggiato la commessa del supermercato?
> 
> io tutto, tranne la gita ed il pranzo a sacco, la commessa del supermercato e la pisciatina.


ciao Lui
io niente...


----------



## Lui (2 Maggio 2013)

sei rimasta a casa a guardare fuori dalla finestra? e cosa hai visto di bello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei rimasta a casa a guardare fuori dalla finestra? e cosa hai visto di bello.


niente di bello... purtroppo abbiamo un problema di quelli brutti.

Vabbè, dài... hai fatto il bagno a mare? Com'era l'acqua?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo 1°maggio, cosa avete fatto? gita con pranzo a sacco, tintarella al mare, passegiata in montagna, scopata con il moroso, vi siete ubriacati, avete danzato in piazza, pisciato selle maniglie delle auto, corteggiato la commessa del supermercato?
> 
> io tutto, tranne la gita ed il pranzo a sacco, la commessa del supermercato e la pisciatina.


Ciao Lui..allora 20km mountain bike,quasi tutto fuori strada duro...pranzo galattico..giornale in giardino...poi 10km a piedi con moglie,e infine 2 ore di lavoro in ufficio.poi c'e'stato il dopo cena notturno...


----------



## Lui (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> niente di bello... purtroppo abbiamo un problema di quelli brutti.
> 
> Vabbè, dài... hai fatto il bagno a mare? Com'era l'acqua?


no il bagno non ancora, il mare tra l'altro non era bellisiimo. però scusa tiri la pietra e ritiri la mano. hai un problema, quale. devo tirarti le parole con la pinza?



lothar57 ha detto:


> .poi c'e'stato il dopo cena notturno...


tipo tiramisù e grappino?


----------



## Annuccia (2 Maggio 2013)

NGIORNO A TUTTI....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no il bagno non ancora, il mare tra l'altro non era bellisiimo. però scusa tiri la pietra e ritiri la mano. hai un problema, quale. devo tirarti le parole con la pinza?
> 
> 
> 
> tipo tiramisù e grappino?


No, niente pinze. Ti spiegherò.


----------



## Lui (2 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> NGIORNO A TUTTI....



scusa, ma unni minchia a statu. chi dicunu i picureddi?


----------



## Annuccia (2 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa, ma *unni minchia a statu*. chi dicunu i picureddi?


sempre qui a lavorare però...
..i pecureddi...adesso che il tempo è bello sono in giro..mia figlia ne vuole una...


----------



## Lui (2 Maggio 2013)

meglio una capretta, però soffrono la solitudine, una coppia sarebbe l'ideale.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> meglio una capretta, però soffrono la solitudine, una coppia sarebbe l'ideale.


devo fare spazio...
vuole anche un pony...figurati..


----------



## Lui (2 Maggio 2013)

se è così ti basta una capretta. Ma poi scusa, di capretta non ci sei già tu in casa?


----------



## Annuccia (2 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se è così ti basta una capretta. Ma poi scusa, di capretta non ci sei già tu in casa?


capretta non me lo aveva mai detto nessuno....



c'è sempre la prima volta in tutto...


----------



## Lui (2 Maggio 2013)

meglio capretta che pecora. 

qualcuno potrebbe giocare su questo.


----------



## Irene (6 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo 1°maggio, cosa avete fatto? gita con pranzo a sacco, tintarella al mare, passegiata in montagna, scopata con il moroso, vi siete ubriacati, avete danzato in piazza, pisciato selle maniglie delle auto, corteggiato la commessa del supermercato?
> 
> io tutto, tranne la gita ed il pranzo a sacco, la commessa del supermercato e la pisciatina.


il 1° maggio ho lavorato, e il due ero sull'aereo che mi ha portato nella tua bellissima terra .. e per come scrivi credo di essere stata dalle tue parti.... purtroppo sono rientrata un'ora fa...
tre giorni meravigliosi passati al sole, a mangiare i cornetti con la ricotta, pesce e tantissime altre leccornie....:up:


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2013)

Buongiorno belli


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

io vado al bar, chissà che non ritrovi l'amicone siculo. Sarà ancora alle prese con l'arancino e poi diventerà nuovamente babbo. Speriamo che il nuovo arrivo non assomigli a lui, di comprendonio, intendo.


io vado, chi vuole mi segua.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io vado al bar, chissà che non ritrovi l'amicone siculo. Sarà ancora alle prese con l'arancino e poi diventerà nuovamente babbo. Speriamo che il nuovo arrivo non assomigli a lui, di comprendonio, intendo.
> 
> 
> io vado, chi vuole mi segua.


Arrivoooooo


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Arrivoooooo



ammore, fai presto che non sia mai c'è quel testina, come si dice dalle vostre parti, al bar, siamo consumati, come si dice dalle mie parti. Ti ricordi che apri un 3d sul bar. era sempre al bar, ma cosa cazzo faceva, o scriveva qui una miriade di castastrofiche cazzate incomprensibili, aveva ragione JB, o andava al bar. Che tipo, però, nonstante dicesse le cose di prima, era vero, cioè era se stesso, diceva nudo e crudo quello che pensava. Ha esagerato, prima di andare via, con quel dire, ma secondo me fu un momento di rabbia. Non gliela dava più nessuna, stava diventando purpiceddu.


andiamo va.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ammore, fai presto che non sia mai c'è quel testina, come si dice dalle vostre parti, al bar, siamo consumati, come si dice dalle mie parti. Ti ricordi che apri un 3d sul bar. era sempre al bar, ma cosa cazzo faceva, o scriveva qui una miriade di castastrofiche cazzate incomprensibili, aveva ragione JB, o andava al bar. Che tipo, però, nonstante dicesse le cose di prima, era vero, cioè era se stesso, diceva nudo e crudo quello che pensava. Ha esagerato, prima di andare via, con quel dire, ma secondo me fu un momento di rabbia. Non gliela dava più nessuna, stava diventando purpiceddu.
> 
> 
> andiamo va.


Mi è venuto mal di testa a leggerti
Andiamo va.........


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ammore, fai presto che non sia mai c'è quel testina, come si dice dalle vostre parti, al bar, siamo consumati, come si dice dalle mie parti. Ti ricordi che apri un 3d sul bar. era sempre al bar, ma cosa cazzo faceva, o scriveva qui una miriade di castastrofiche cazzate incomprensibili, aveva ragione JB, o andava al bar. Che tipo, però, nonstante dicesse le cose di prima, era vero, cioè era se stesso, diceva nudo e crudo quello che pensava. Ha esagerato, prima di andare via, con quel dire, ma secondo me fu un momento di rabbia. Non gliela dava più nessuna, stava diventando purpiceddu.
> 
> 
> andiamo va.





farfalla ha detto:


> Mi è venuto mal di testa a leggerti
> Andiamo va.........



per me un caffè amaro grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per me un caffè amaro grazie :mrgreen:


ti risulta di essere stata invitata?








:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti risulta di essere stata invitata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no infatti non vengo mica...me lo portate :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no infatti non vengo mica...me lo portate :mrgreen:



Bella vita che ti piace fare:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella vita che ti piace fare:mrgreen:


mica posso fare il terzo incomodo... voi mi portate il caffè e io distraggo chi si tu...altrimenti :cell:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mica posso fare il terzo incomodo... voi mi portate il caffè e io distraggo chi si tu...altrimenti :cell:


Sei proprio un'amica:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei proprio un'amica:mrgreen:


cazzo ti ho chiesto un caffè mica un milione di euro


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cazzo ti ho chiesto un caffè mica un milione di euro



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non hai capito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sei proprio un'amica perchè distrai chi sai tu.....
Porto anche il cornetto con il caffè


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non hai capito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sei proprio un'amica perchè distrai chi sai tu.....
> Porto anche il cornetto con il caffè



:bleble:

no niente cornetto grazie..solo caffè


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

il cornetto ce l'ha già.  

scusa Farf, perchè stai ai suoi ricatti?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il cornetto ce l'ha già.
> 
> scusa Farf, perchè stai ai suoi ricatti?


Perchè non voglio ti accada nulla di male


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non hai capito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sei proprio un'amica perchè distrai chi sai tu.....
> Porto anche il cornetto con il caffè


però la mia sorellina mica ti dice COME mi distrae.....


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non voglio ti accada nulla di male


non preoccuparti per me. Io sono SICURO di quello che faccio, non sono DUBBIOSO come altri.

sei sempre cara, nel senso di amorevole, come sempre.


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> però la mia sorellina mica ti dice COME mi distrae.....


ti canterà di certo una buona nanna.


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti canterà di certo una buona nanna.


sì,dopo sì.   però dopo......


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> però la mia sorellina mica ti dice COME mi distrae.....


Bene a sapersi



Lui ha detto:


> non preoccuparti per me. Io sono SICURO di quello che faccio, non sono DUBBIOSO come altri.
> 
> sei sempre cara, nel senso di amorevole, come sempre.


:inlove:
Grazie, poi vedo che mi preoccupavo inutilmente, si è consolato subito....



perplesso ha detto:


> sì,dopo sì. però dopo......


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,dopo sì. però dopo......



sono contento per te. Già che ci sei, fattene cantare una anche per me


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono contento per te. Già che ci sei, fattene cantare una anche per me


a te ci penso io


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:
> Grazie, poi vedo che mi preoccupavo inutilmente, si è consolato subito....


certi uomini, meglio usare persone, non meritano, alla prima occasione .............


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> a te ci penso io


su questo non avevo dubbi.

 ammesso che si trovasse il tempo per una buona ninna nanna.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> su questo non avevo dubbi.
> 
> ammesso che si trovasse il tempo per una buona ninna nanna.


Non pensavo alla ninna nanna


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

fate meno caciara.....
parlate almeno a bassa voce...
c'è gente che deve lavorare
che palle oggi...
nemmeno un secondo di tregua...






non è giusto:incazzato:


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non pensavo alla ninna nanna


neanche io, infatti ho aggiunto "ammesso che se ne trovi il tempo". 

SVEGLIA!


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia, sei uscita dal letargo.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> neanche io, infatti ho aggiunto "ammesso che se ne trovi il tempo".
> 
> SVEGLIA!



Ribadivo il concetto e che sono d'accordo con te
SVEGLIA!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Annuccia, sei uscita dal letargo.


Rientraci


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fate meno caciara.....
> parlate almeno a bassa voce...
> c'è gente che deve lavorare
> che palle oggi...
> ...


Tranquilla, continua pure a lavorare. Tengo tutto sotto controllo io


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non pensavo alla ninna nanna


brava,meglio pensare direttamente alla marcia funebre


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Annuccia, sei uscita dal letargo.


magari........


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla, continua pure a lavorare. Tengo tutto sotto controllo io


NON AVEVO DUBBI...E NON NE AVRò MAI A RIGUARDO


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fate meno caciara.....
> parlate almeno a bassa voce...
> c'è gente che deve lavorare
> che palle oggi...
> ...


a lavorare ci si stanca.    visto che qui tutti parlano di caffè,se sali un attimo te ne offro uno


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rientraci



questa è stata bellissima, poverina.


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono contento per te. Già che ci sei, fattene cantare una anche per me


tu ti stai facendo un poco troppo vivace, ragazzo.

troppo troppo


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a lavorare ci si stanca. visto che qui tutti parlano di caffè,se sali un attimo te ne offro uno


scendi tu e portamelo io al momento sono braccata....













2palle ragazzi....
stratosferiche
mondiali
psicadeliche


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a lavorare ci si stanca. visto che qui tutti parlano di caffè,se sali un attimo te ne offro uno


ma se la "moka" non ti funziona, cosa vuoi offrire! 

falle vedere la collezione di farfalle, è più inglese.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> NON AVEVO DUBBI...E NON NE AVRò MAI A RIGUARDO



:smile:


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se la "moka" non ti funziona, cosa vuoi offrire!
> 
> falle vedere la collezione di farfalle, è più inglese.


tranquillo,qui funziona tutto alla perfezione. 

e al limite le posso mostrare la mia collezione di lanciafiamme......


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

grazie per il ragazzo.


Annuccia quel cartello indica che lavori, giusto?! ma  che lavoro fai con le palle in mano?


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scendi tu e portamelo io al momento sono braccata....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capisco

caffè,brioche x te e 2 scariche di lanciafiamme per i braccatori


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquillo,qui funziona tutto alla perfezione.
> 
> e al limite le posso mostrare la mia collezione di *lanciafiamme......[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquillo,qui funziona tutto alla perfezione.
> 
> e al limite le posso mostrare la mia collezione di lanciafiamme......



per l'acidità prendi le Malox, meglio le Malox plus.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :smile:






muta zoccola    :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tranquillo,qui funziona tutto alla perfezione.
> ...


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> muta zoccola :rotfl:



Minchia, Annù, ti pare il caso. 



poi io non capisco perchè si chiamano zoccole. Io di zoccole conoscevo quelle del Dott. Scholls.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > puoi incenerire chiunque fino a 100 metri distanza....sicura però di saperlo maneggiare?
> ...


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > imparo presto non preoccuparti...sono volenterosa.......
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Minchia, Annù, ti pare il caso.
> 
> 
> 
> poi io non capisco perchè si chiamano zoccole. Io di zoccole conoscevo quelle del Dott. Scholls.


ebeh...

pure voi lo chiamate uccello ma non vola...
lo chiamate pisello..ma il pisello è tondo


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sai anche come si fa a *spegnerlo?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> imparo presto non preoccuparti...sono volenterosa.......


e poi la zoccola sarei io


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Non capisco come fa ad arrivare perplesso sempre nel momento giusto. Chi è la spia?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Minchia, Annù, ti pare il caso.
> 
> 
> 
> poi io non capisco perchè si chiamano zoccole. Io di zoccole conoscevo quelle del Dott. Scholls.


Cerca di denigrare il nemico per farsi bella ai tuoi occhi

Tanto non ha speranze vero?

:lipstick:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Non capisco come fa ad arrivare perplesso sempre nel momento giusto. Chi è la spia?






........quella a cui non abbiamo portato il caffè


----------



## Annuccia (7 Maggio 2013)

vabeh ragazzi vi devo lasciare (farfalla non piangere troppo ...so che sei dispiaciuta)

ultimamente non ho più tempo per niente....

uffa.


fate cose belle....
pensatemi....




a presto.


perplesso metti da parte 3 lanciafiamme...mi serviranno:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cerca di denigrare il nemico per farsi bella ai tuoi occhi
> 
> Tanto non ha speranze vero?
> 
> :lipstick:


è bona, sinceramente un colpettttto lo meriterebbe, per il resto lascia a desiderare. 



farfalla ha detto:


> ........quella a cui non abbiamo portato il caffè


ah, la tua cara amica. Ma cosa ci facciamo noi due tra questa gentaglia? sono più terra terra di noi e si credono chissà cosa.


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ........quella a cui non abbiamo portato il caffè


giuro che io parlo parlo ma non lo avviso mai...per me c'ha i poteri :diffi:


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> giuro che io parlo parlo ma non lo avviso mai...per me c'ha i poteri :diffi:


meglio stia zitto. Zoccola ti basta per capire il concetto?


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> meglio stia zitto. Zoccola ti basta per capire il concetto?


zoccola me lo può dire solo la mia amichetta:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> zoccola me lo può dire solo la mia amichetta:unhappy:


ZOCCOLA


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ZOCCOLA


ricambio con affetto


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

farfallina ma non dovevi lavorare? sei velocissima nei tuoi compiti.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> farfallina ma non dovevi lavorare? sei velocissima nei tuoi compiti.


Anche tu dovevi lavorare
Non riusciamo a stare lontani 





Ps Sono dal dentista ora....e io odio il dentista


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Cosa vorreste vedere fuori dalla finestra? 

A me piacerebbe vedere dei bambini giocare e sentirne il frastuono.


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Cosa vorreste vedere fuori dalla finestra?
> 
> A me piacerebbe vedere dei bambini giocare e sentirne il frastuono.



il Grande Raccordo Anulare... :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il Grande Raccordo Anulare... :unhappy:


la mia era una domanda seria. Posso appellarti come prima o occorre aspettare che te lo dica la tua amica?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Cosa vorreste vedere fuori dalla finestra?
> 
> A me piacerebbe vedere dei bambini giocare e sentirne il frastuono.


Io ho un parco con area giochi sotto casa. :smile: bello, sì, tanto le camere da letto sono dall'altra parte Comunque ogni tanto mi incanto a guardare i bimbi che organizzano i giochi.


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho un parco con area giochi sotto casa. :smile: bello, sì, tanto le camere da letto sono dall'altra parte Comunque ogni tanto mi incanto a guardare i bimbi che organizzano i giochi.


hanno una poesia dentro che perderanno come noi con gli anni. I piccoli soprattutto mi fanno ritornare bambino, allora gli aggeggi moderni non esistevano e si giocava per strada. Qunati ricordi. 

mi piacerebbe anche non vederne morire per gli stenti o a cercare tra i rifiuti. Che vergogne che siamo.


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la mia era una domanda seria. Posso appellarti come prima o occorre aspettare che te lo dica la tua amica?


e io ti ho risposto seriamente...giuro che dalla finestsa vedo il raccordo!


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

Simona, posso chiamarti simona? Anch'io vedo una piazza e tante macchine, ma VORREI VEDERE ...............


ci siamo?


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Cosa vorreste vedere fuori dalla finestra?
> 
> A me piacerebbe vedere dei bambini giocare e sentirne il frastuono.


Ed io vorrei giocare insieme a quei bambini,gustandomi la leggerezza di quei minuti.


----------



## Lui (7 Maggio 2013)

la spensieratezza, l'azzurro che li circonda, i colori dell'arcobaleno.


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Simona, posso chiamarti simona? Anch'io vedo una piazza e tante macchine, ma VORREI VEDERE ...............
> 
> 
> ci siamo?


il letto di casa mia perchè c'ho sonno...

a parte gli scherzi meglio vedere il raccordo piuttosto che rosicare nel vedere un bel parco con i bambini e delle panchine dove sedersi a leggere un bel libro e respirare la natura...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la spensieratezza, l'azzurro che li circonda, i colori dell'arcobaleno.


i tricicli. Quanto sono belli quando spingono su quei pedali?:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Quello che vedevo dalla finestra dell'hotel dove andavo da ragazza. Montagne e un torrente...la sensazione di pace che mi dava era indescrivibile.
Altrimenti il mare, mi piacerebbe starmene a letto la mattina aprire le finestre e guardare il mare
Mi devo accontentare, in ufficio, di vedere un laghetto e dei cigni


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il letto di casa mia perchè c'ho sonno...
> 
> a parte gli scherzi meglio vedere il raccordo piuttosto che rosicare nel vedere un bel parco con i bambini e delle panchine dove sedersi a leggere un bel libro e respirare la natura...


ah ma dall'ufficio? Vedo la tangenziale ... e le prostitute. Bambine pure quelle, peraltro. Ogni tanto fanno il controllo dei documenti, spariscono, ne arrivano di nuove. Povere creature pure loro.


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > imparo presto non preoccuparti...sono volenterosa.......
> ...


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che vedevo dalla finestra dell'hotel dove andavo da ragazza. Montagne e un torrente...la sensazione di pace che mi dava era indescrivibile.
> Altrimenti il mare, mi piacerebbe starmene a letto la mattina aprire le finestre e guardare il mare
> Mi devo accontentare, in ufficio, di vedere un laghetto e dei cigni


mi sono fermata ad hotel....poi ho continuato a leggere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono fermata ad hotel....poi ho continuato a leggere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scema


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il Grande Raccordo Anulare... :unhappy:


[video=youtube;CT3WqFnJwWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT3WqFnJwWE[/video]


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

di tanto in tanto compaiono nuovi nik, Camomilla, Acheo, Etero78 e così via. Alcuni di questi hanno alle spalle storie vere, tristi o allegre che siano, intrattengono noi e ciascuno dice la sua, più o meno seria. Ma perchè nella vita si sente il bisogno di avere un riscontro nelle proprie azioni, anche se da persone che non conosciamo minimamente?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di tanto in tanto compaiono nuovi nik, Camomilla, Acheo, Etero78 e così via. Alcuni di questi hanno alle spalle storie vere, tristi o allegre che siano, intrattengono noi e ciascuno dice la sua, più o meno seria. Ma perchè nella vita si sente il bisogno di avere un riscontro nelle proprie azioni, anche se da persone che non conosciamo minimamente?



Per non sentirsi soli.


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Per non sentirsi soli.


e per poi inzuppare il biscotto? Te lo dico perchè abbiamo capito che il biscotto ti piace, il tipo che ha descritto Oscuro non ricordo come si chiamo, ma deve essere bello tosto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di tanto in tanto compaiono nuovi nik, Camomilla, Acheo, Etero78 e così via. Alcuni di questi hanno alle spalle storie vere, tristi o allegre che siano, intrattengono noi e ciascuno dice la sua, più o meno seria. Ma perchè nella vita si sente il bisogno di avere un riscontro nelle proprie azioni, anche se da persone che non conosciamo minimamente?


Forse per avere opinioni che non siano influenzate dalla conoscenza


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse per avere opinioni che non siano influenzate dalla conoscenza


:up:. Ma perché lo chiede chi è qui:nuke:?


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:. Ma peché lo chiede chi è qui:nuke:?


sarà la fame ma non ho capito.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> sarà la fame ma non ho capito.


Il biscotto che piace ad acheo è il SAVOIARDONE DALLA PUNTA VIOLACEA!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il biscotto che piace ad acheo è il SAVOIARDONE DALLA PUNTA VIOLACEA!


e daje. Poi facciamo scappare i nuovi utenti.
Magari se la prende.
Vuoi fare una rissa?


Acheo... Oscuro scherza,sai?
fa così con tutti, non te la prendere.

... già scappato pure questo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e daje. Poi facciamo scappare i nuovi utenti.
> Magari se la prende.
> Vuoi fare una rissa?
> 
> ...


Sbri sono volgare?ho solo espresso il mio sentore,e voi sapete che le mie divinazioni sulle chiappe degli utenti sono sempre giuste.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri sono volgare?ho solo espresso il mio sentore,e voi sapete che le mie divinazioni sulle chiappe degli utenti sono sempre giuste.


ma noooooooooooooooo

è che... tu sei spontaneo.
noi ti conosciamo, e siamo abituati.
Magari uno che arriva fresco fresco nuovo nuovo... si impressiona.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di tanto in tanto compaiono nuovi nik, Camomilla, Acheo, Etero78 e così via. Alcuni di questi hanno alle spalle storie vere, tristi o allegre che siano, intrattengono noi e ciascuno dice la sua, più o meno seria. Ma perchè nella vita si sente il bisogno di avere un riscontro nelle proprie azioni, anche se da persone che non conosciamo minimamente?



Molti hanno solo bisogno di essere ascoltati ...
Le giornate scorrono troppo velocemente piene di cose da fare e che rimangono da fare 
poche sono le persone che hanno il tempo e la voglia semplicemente di ascoltare ...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sarà la fame ma non ho capito.


Tu sei qui? Allora saprai quali sono le ragioni che portano a voler sentire altri pareri.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri sono *volgare*?ho solo espresso il mio sentore,e voi sapete che le mie divinazioni sulle chiappe degli utenti sono sempre giuste.


 No! Quando mai? :carneval:


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei qui? Allora saprai quali sono le ragioni che portano a voler sentire altri pareri.


brunetta, tu stamane ciellai cu mè. Io sono qui per pura casualità, ti sembrerà strano ma è così. Diciamo però che, in corso d'opera, ho letto, mi sono trovato bene e sono rimasto. Se ti fa piacere, però, puoi sperare che un giorno vada via.


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Oscuro io la penso esattamente come te. Acheo è frocio e sembra anche non avere le palle. e' molto aristocratico e filosofico, di quelli io io tutto io, incomprensibile per me. è scomparso, di lui non sappiamo nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brunetta, tu stamane ciellai cu mè. Io sono qui per pura casualità, ti sembrerà strano ma è così. Diciamo però che, in corso d'opera, ho letto, mi sono trovato bene e sono rimasto. Se ti fa piacere, però, puoi sperare che un giorno vada via.


ciao ciao:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noooooooooooooooo
> 
> è che... tu sei spontaneo.
> noi ti conosciamo, e siamo abituati.
> Magari uno che arriva fresco fresco nuovo nuovo... si impressiona.



Ho letto molti di voi prima di registrami, quindi conosco in parte.

Non rispondo perchè loro non conoscono me, sono nuovo e farò la mia strada potendo un domani rispondergli.  

Intanto dedico il mio tempo selezionando, senza offesa per nessuno. ;-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ho letto molti di voi prima di registrami, quindi conosco in parte.
> 
> Non rispondo perchè loro non conoscono me, sono nuovo e farò la mia strada potendo un domani rispondergli.
> 
> Intanto dedico il mio tempo selezionando, senza offesa per nessuno. ;-)


bravo, sei rimasto.
Seleziona, seleziona.


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo, sei rimasto.
> Seleziona, seleziona.


ti senti i piedi freddi?


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

vorrei sapere qualcosa di più sulla GS. chi può darmi notizie in merito. 

Dite tutto quello che sapete, poi leggerò, con calma.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2013)

si farà finta di passar per bischeri





Acheo ha detto:


> Ho letto molti di voi prima di registrami, quindi conosco in parte.
> 
> Non rispondo perchè loro non conoscono me, sono nuovo e farò la mia strada potendo un domani rispondergli.
> 
> Intanto dedico il mio tempo selezionando, senza offesa per nessuno. ;-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

Minerva, è da stamattina che continuo a guardare quel disastro.
Sono stravolta, una cosa pazzesca.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2013)

a chi lo dici.scenario da guerra con quella torre crollata 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minerva, è da stamattina che continuo a guardare quel disastro.
> Sono stravolta, una cosa pazzesca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a chi lo dici.scenario da guerra con quella torre crollata


sembra un incubo. Mah.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minerva, è da stamattina che continuo a guardare quel disastro.
> Sono stravolta, una cosa pazzesca.


A proposito di Genova e di dolore. ieri sera ho guardato con mia moglie il film Diaz, di cui avevamo sentito parlare. Abbiamo dormito malissimo e con la certezza - confermata ora dall'elezione di Nitto Palma alla commissione Giustizia del senato con i voti dei montiani - che non saremo MAI e poi MAI un paese normale. Siamo un paese di fascisti mimetizzati. Stop.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2013)

è un incubo.mia figlia ieri sera era insieme ad uno dei giornalisti contattati subito per la documentazione fotografica; è sotto shock .mi ha chiamato subito sconvolta 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sembra un incubo. Mah.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brunetta, tu stamane ciellai cu mè. Io sono qui per pura casualità, ti sembrerà strano ma è così. Diciamo però che, in corso d'opera, ho letto, mi sono trovato bene e sono rimasto. Se ti fa piacere, però, puoi sperare che un giorno vada via.


Non ce l'ho con te assolutamente . Cucini pure daddio! Solo che non capisco come ci si possa stupire che qualcuno arrivi qui, tanto più se si è arrivati casualmente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A proposito di Genova e di dolore. ieri sera ho guardato con mia moglie il film Diaz, di cui avevamo sentito parlare. Abbiamo dormito malissimo e con la certezza - confermata ora dall'elezione di Nitto Palma alla commissione Giustizia del senato con i voti dei montiani - che non saremo MAI e poi MAI un paese normale. Siamo un paese di fascisti mimetizzati. Stop.


Cose da Cile (anche se in scala ridotta).


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un incubo.mia figlia ieri sera era insieme ad uno dei giornalisti contattati subito per la documentazione fotografica; è sotto shock .mi ha chiamato subito sconvolta


Ho sentito cose molto gravi sulle responsabilità.


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con te assolutamente . Cucini pure daddio! Solo che non capisco come ci si possa stupire che qualcuno arrivi qui, tanto più se si è arrivati casualmente.


non mi stupisce che altri arrivino, anzi, più siamo e più ci divertiamo. Il fatto è che la gran parte di nuovi utenti arrivano con storie assurde da raccontare e nick da rincoglioniti. Mi sembra tutto studiato a tavolino, a volte.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2013)

*Alex*



Acheo ha detto:


> Ho letto molti di voi prima di registrami, quindi conosco in parte.
> 
> Non rispondo perchè loro non conoscono me, sono nuovo e farò la mia strada potendo un domani rispondergli.
> 
> Intanto dedico il mio tempo selezionando, senza offesa per nessuno. ;-)


Ma vatten'affanculo alex....!


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

Alex?


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Alex?


Questo è uno nuovo o è alex....!E comunque sempre pijanculo è!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è uno nuovo o è alex....!E comunque sempre pijanculo è!


dici che sia Alex? io non credo... ma sto leggendo poco ultimamente


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

no. alex no. comunque o nuovo o alex o altro, è uno che vuole darsi delle arie ma non ha la bombola.

mi sa più di purpiceddu.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un incubo.mia figlia ieri sera era insieme ad uno dei giornalisti contattati subito per la documentazione fotografica; è sotto shock .mi ha chiamato subito sconvolta


ciao Mini...poco tempo tempo fa abbia viaggiato con una della navi gigantesche che partono dalla tua citta',e ti dico che questi mastodonti mettono un po'timore...specialmente quando vedevo che continuava a spingere a tavoletta,anche se il porto di Genova era vicinissimo.Poi forse sottovalutano quello che stanno facendo..a Civitavecchia ho visto un traghetto manovrare tra due enormi navi,come fosse una 500 che parcheggia...fece pelo a nostra nave..


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

ci sono professioni che vi stimolano l'appettito?

Esempio; JB, che fortunatamente non scassa più la minchia, era o lo è ancora attratto dalla figura della cassiera, Ultimo, ricordate, dalla barista, Sbriciolata dallo stalliere, AB dal gondoliere. E voi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ci sono professioni che vi stimolano l'appettito?
> 
> Esempio; JB, che fortunatamente non scassa più la minchia, era o lo è ancora attratto dalla figura della cassiera, Ultimo, ricordate, dalla barista, *Sbriciolata dallo stalliere*, AB dal gondoliere. E voi?


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

si, ti vedo così. come lei, esattamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, ti vedo così. come lei, esattamente.


provvedo immantinente a cercare un avatar più consono allora. Però senza cappellino perchè non mi si confà.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ci sono professioni che vi stimolano l'appettito?
> 
> Esempio; JB, che fortunatamente non scassa più la minchia, era o lo è ancora attratto dalla figura della cassiera, Ultimo, ricordate, dalla barista, Sbriciolata dallo stalliere, AB dal gondoliere. E voi?


il fornaio:inlove:


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il fornaio:inlove:


immagino, per il filone.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> immagino, per il filone.


è buono come il pane........................



















ho detto pane stavolta.


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

*Sbri*

il tuo amante è qui tra noi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il tuo amante è qui tra noi.


Lo Stalliere dici?
uhmm...
mi pare abbia altro per la testa e, al momento, pochissima voglia di scherzare.



adesso punto passerino che con quel nick mi piace tanto:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2013)

*Però*

Aridateme URTIMO....che noiaaaaa!


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo Stalliere dici?
> uhmm...
> mi pare abbia altro per la testa e, al momento, pochissima voglia di scherzare.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridateme URTIMO....che noiaaaaa!


è vero, cazzo se è vero. Tutti frocetti co ste storielle della minchia, tutti perbenino. 

sbri, però passerotto, il nome stesso, celòà piccolino.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> è vero, cazzo se è vero. Tutti frocetti co ste storielle della minchia, tutti perbenino.
> 
> sbri, però passerotto, il nome stesso, celòà piccolino.


Ma si tutti nick da culetti sfranti,che due coglioni,acheo, passerino,pisellino,ma che cazzo è diventato sto posto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è vero, cazzo se è vero. Tutti frocetti co ste storielle della minchia, tutti perbenino.
> 
> sbri, però passerotto, il nome stesso, celòà piccolino.


intanto è passerino, non passerotto.
poi ...
non è che il titanic abbia fatto la carriera che si supponesse dal nome, per dire.
Io dubito sempre di quelli che sentono il bisogno di apparire duri, cattivi ed incazzati.
Che poi quando vai a vedere... sono un bluff.
Uno che si presenta come passerino, dice che ha i capelli in disordine e che ha scelto di tenere il nomignolo che gli ha dato la nonna mi è già simpatico.


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

e certo, puoi farne di lui ciò che vuoi. Puoi chiuderlo in gabbia.


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si tutti nick da culetti sfranti,che due coglioni,acheo, passerino,pisellino,ma che cazzo è diventato sto posto?


stamattina ne ho letti altri due, aspè se li trovo li posto. 

ma poi arrivano e ti chiedono:"come funziona questo posto, cosa devo fare, come metto la foto?" Ma perchè non fate prima un corso e poi venite?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e certo, puoi farne di lui ciò che vuoi. Puoi chiuderlo in gabbia.


non lo farei mai


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> stamattina ne ho letti altri due, aspè se li trovo li posto.
> 
> ma poi arrivano e ti chiedono:"come funziona questo posto, cosa devo fare, come metto la foto?" Ma perchè non fate prima un corso e poi venite?


Appunto cazzo!Incominciamo a far selezione.Gli utenti nuovi possono essere ammessi dai 30 cm in su,quindi io e te siamo dentro,gli altri?


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto cazzo!Incominciamo a far selezione.Gli utenti nuovi possono essere ammessi dai 30 cm in su,quindi io e te siamo dentro,gli altri?


nessuno. propongo esaminatrice di lunghezza la Dott. Sbriciolata e le assistenti Miss. Farfalla e Miss.Simy. 
Per la prova pratica avrei pensato ad Annuccia e, alla dotta Minerva quando l'utente dichiara un'età superiore ai 60.

ci sarebbero poi da verificare le utenti, li lascio a lei la parola, perchè immagino ciò che dirà ed io sono da subito d'accordo con lei dottore.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> nessuno. propongo esaminatrice di lunghezza la Dott. Sbriciolata e le assistenti Miss. Farfalla e Miss.Simy.
> Per la prova pratica avrei pensato ad Annuccia e, alla dotta Minerva quando l'utente dichiara un'età superiore ai 60.
> 
> ci sarebbero poi da verificare le utenti, li lascio a lei la parola, perchè immagino ciò che dirà ed io sono da subito d'accordo con lei dottore.


Allora,togliamo simy che ai cazzi non da del tu,io proporrei la Dott. Sbriciolata coaudivata dalla Dott Matraini con l'assistenti Miss.Farfalla e Miss.Free.Per le utenti, esame sulla disponibilità anorettale... spero potrò contare su una sua fattiva collaborazione.Ok?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,togliamo simy che ai cazzi non da del tu,io proporrei la Dott. Sbriciolata coaudivata dalla Dott Matraini con l'assistenti Miss.Farfalla e Miss.Free.Per le utenti, esame sulla disponibilità anorettale... spero potrò contare su una sua fattiva collaborazione.Ok?


Mi sento esclusa


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,togliamo simy che ai cazzi non da del tu,io proporrei la Dott. Sbriciolata coaudivata dalla Dott Matraini con l'assistenti Miss.Farfalla e Miss.Free.Per le utenti, esame sulla disponibilità anorettale... spero potrò contare su una sua fattiva collaborazione.Ok?


posso partecipare come tirocinante?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ci sono professioni che vi stimolano l'appettito?
> 
> Esempio;* JB, che fortunatamente non scassa più la minchia*, era o lo è ancora attratto dalla figura della cassiera, Ultimo, ricordate, dalla barista, Sbriciolata dallo stalliere, AB dal gondoliere. E voi?


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,togliamo simy che ai cazzi non da del tu,io proporrei la Dott. Sbriciolata coaudivata dalla Dott Matraini con l'assistenti Miss.Farfalla e Miss.Free.Per le utenti, esame sulla disponibilità anorettale... spero potrò contare su una sua fattiva collaborazione.Ok?


secondo me è un ottimo sistema, pero aggiungerei il capo coperto, così da non farsi influenzare dall'aspetto. Per il resto penso che possiamo procedere. 

ah, A gas gli farei portare i preservativi (con quel cappuccio verde rende molto l'idea), come un pagetto fa con le fedi. come la vedi la cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non mi stupisce che altri arrivino, anzi, più siamo e più ci divertiamo. Il fatto è che la gran parte di nuovi utenti arrivano con storie assurde da raccontare e nick da rincoglioniti. *Mi sembra tutto studiato a tavolino*, a volte.


Per noi?!! :ballo::festa::festa::ballo:


----------



## Lui (10 Maggio 2013)

in questo posto, ci si inizia ad annoiare.  gli amici se ne vanno, quelli nuovi non si sbottonano, nel senso di raccontare le loro tragiche storie, e c'è poco da sfottere. mi sa che cambio.  com'era quel posto delle avance?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in questo posto, ci si inizia ad annoiare.  gli amici se ne vanno, quelli nuovi non si sbottonano, nel senso di raccontare le loro tragiche storie, e c'è poco da sfottere. mi sa che cambio.  com'era quel posto delle avance?



Gli amici quelli veri arrestanu pi tuttaa vita, arrestanu rintra l'anima e unnesciuni kiù, e abbasta na vrazzata ogni tantu pi riurdari i pikkì di un'amicizia che nasce spontanea e viscerale. comu abbasta un tumpulunu che soltanto picca cristiani si puonnu permettiri ri rari, comu fussu na vrazzata e na spadda p'appuiarisi e strincirisi ritornando non a chianciri ma a ririri, comu puonnu fari i vieri amici.


----------



## Lui (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Gli amici quelli veri arrestanu pi tuttaa vita, arrestanu rintra l'anima e unnesciuni kiù, e abbasta na vrazzata ogni tantu pi riurdari i pikkì di un'amicizia che nasce spontanea e viscerale. comu abbasta un tumpulunu che soltanto picca cristiani si puonnu permettiri ri rari, comu fussu na vrazzata e na spadda p'appuiarisi e strincirisi ritornando non a chianciri ma a ririri, comu puonnu fari i vieri amici.


tu si strunz.

ora ti tocca spiegare, agli altri, il perchè sei tornato. Mi hai fatto fare una figura di merda, io dicevo che tu, a differenza del coglionazzo di JB, non saresti tornato. Vastasu. Cunta Cunta.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu si strunz.
> 
> ora ti tocca spiegare, agli altri, il perchè sei tornato. Mi hai fatto fare una figura di merda, io dicevo che tu, a differenza del coglionazzo di JB, non saresti tornato. Vastasu. Cunta Cunta.



Mi mancava Gioacchino.


----------



## Lui (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mi mancava Gioacchino.


amuni o bar, fighiu ri suc.......ia. pai tu, ri scuoppola.


ps. mi mancava il parlare la nostra lingua. Qui nessuno capisce una mazza.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> amuni o bar, fighiu ri suc.......ia. pai tu, ri scuoppola.
> 
> 
> ps. mi mancava il parlare la nostra lingua. Qui nessuno capisce una mazza.


Si pikkì l'avutri vuoti a paiatu tu evè! a faccia a po sbattiri o muru.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Si pikkì l'avutri vuoti a paiatu tu evè! a faccia a po sbattiri o muru.....


Bentornato!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bentornato!



Grazie! 

Ricordo che il bagno si trova in fondo sulla destra......... ad accogliere troverete Lui. 























PS consiglio di trattenersela.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Ricordo che il bagno si trova in fondo sulla destra......... ad accogliere troverete Lui.
> 
> ...


ecco..il mitico stambecco dell'Etna e'uscito dal letargo....le mani baciamo vossenza...

come va ???tutto bene???.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Ricordo che il bagno si trova in fondo sulla destra......... ad accogliere troverete Lui.
> 
> ...


Questo club sembra un autogrill...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco..il mitico stambecco dell'Etna e'uscito dal letargo....le mani baciamo vossenza...
> 
> come va ???tutto bene???.



Etna? purpu? NO

Palermitano, si. 

Si tutto bene, grazie, tu?


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questo club sembra un autogrill...


io prendo un camogli


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questo club sembra un autogrill...



Negli autogrill si trovano i numeri di cell scritti nel bagno, qua quello che si trova nsi sa! 


Poi perchè li scrivono negli autogrill rimane per me un mistero.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io prendo un camogli



http://genova.repubblica.it/cronaca...autogrill_20mila_euro_per_il_teatro-28446561/


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io prendo un camogli


Passare prima alla cassa a fare lo scontrino.
Grazie.



Acheo ha detto:


> Negli autogrill si trovano i numeri di cell scritti nel bagno, qua quello che si trova nsi sa!
> 
> 
> Poi perchè li scrivono negli autogrill rimane per me un mistero.


Se consideri i PM come gli orinatoi del forum, di numeri da chiamare se vuoi godere ce ne circolano a pacchi...
Parlo per sentito dire...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Passare prima alla cassa a fare lo scontrino.
> Grazie.
> 
> 
> ...



Bello leggerti.....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Passare prima alla cassa a fare lo scontrino.
> Grazie.
> 
> 
> ...



Certo che tu e Daniele sentite dire parecchio


----------



## Lui (10 Maggio 2013)

in pm girano anche molte foto di donnine nude, utentesse di questo posto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che tu e Daniele sentite dire parecchio


Non so lui, ma io sento dire solo cose positive!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in pm girano anche molte foto di donnine nude, utentesse di questo posto.


confermo.mica tutte sono maestre.


----------



## Lui (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> confermo.mica tutte sono maestre.



sante, volevi dire, perchè maestre lo sono, di altro.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sante, volevi dire, perchè maestre lo sono, di altro.


si della nobilissima arte bolognese............
e nel gufare.....mi sa che lo facciano...perche'me ne accaduta una strana


----------



## Lui (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si della nobilissima arte bolognese............
> e nel gufare.....mi sa che lo facciano...perche'me ne accaduta una strana


non ti tira più.  e che vuoi farci, l'età. commissiona una scatola d'azzurro. può giovarti.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ti tira più.  e che vuoi farci, l'età. commissiona una scatola d'azzurro. può giovarti.


amico caschi male..mio padre me ha 90 e una volta al mese lo fa...e si e'pure incazzato quando io e mo fratello volevamo regalargli il viagra...quindi....

no....io e l''altra gatta''..ci siamo graffiati...


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico caschi male..mio padre me ha 90 e una volta al mese lo fa...e si e'pure incazzato quando io e mo fratello volevamo regalargli il viagra...quindi....
> 
> no....io e l''altra gatta''..ci siamo graffiati...



non le avrai mica detto che per te lei è il Nulla??:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non le avrai mica detto che per te lei è il Nulla??:singleeye:


scherzi???e tutto un tesoro di qua' e di la'..un tvb...
pero'cosa siete voi donne..ha torto marcio ma vuole rigirare la frittata..solo che Panterina bella...Lothar e'nato 26 anni prima di lei..partita vinta prima di giocare..


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> confermo.mica tutte sono maestre.


ben contenta di essere maestra, allora


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Etna? purpu? NO
> 
> Palermitano, si.
> 
> Si tutto bene, grazie, tu?


perche'??i catanesi sono purpu forse??.....

ok grazie...oggi mi sento ringiovanito..anche i battibecchi con l'''altra'' servono...i litigi tra  fanno tornare indietro la memoria...ahahhahah


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si farà finta di passar per bischeri


ma bischeri all'ennesima potenza


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che tu e Daniele sentite dire parecchio



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'??i catanesi sono purpu forse??.....
> 
> ok grazie...oggi mi sento ringiovanito..anche i battibecchi con l'''altra'' servono...i litigi tra  fanno tornare indietro la memoria...ahahhahah



Purpu lo dicono i catanesi ai gay, e tra Palermo e Catania non corre buon sangue, soprattutto per il discorso calcio.

A me personalmente non mi frega una cippa ne del calcio ne di nessuna diatriba ci possa essere per chi e tra chi, non faccio distinzioni di nessun tipo, però se capita di giocarci e scherzarci esco ad esempio la battuta che ti scrissi.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Purpu lo dicono i catanesi ai gay, e tra Palermo e Catania non corre buon sangue, soprattutto per il discorso calcio.
> 
> A me personalmente non mi frega una cippa ne del calcio ne di nessuna diatriba ci possa essere per chi e tra chi, non faccio distinzioni di nessun tipo, però se capita di giocarci e scherzarci esco ad esempio la battuta che ti scrissi.


tutto il mondo e'paese..quando si giocava Bologna-Modena,scoppiava la guerra...
pero' Catania e'un po'la Milano del sud no???


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tutto il mondo e'paese..quando si giocava Bologna-Modena,scoppiava la guerra...
> pero' Catania e'un po'la Milano del sud no???



Non lo so, mi è nuova come espressione. Forse è usata al nord?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico caschi male..mio padre me ha 90 e una volta al mese lo fa...e si e'pure incazzato quando io e mo fratello volevamo regalargli il viagra...quindi....
> 
> no....io e l''altra gatta''..ci siamo graffiati...


Amico l'altro giorno padre Stefano compiuto 92 anni.
Abbiamo parlato di tuo padre
Poi ha aperto le mani al cielo e ha sentenziato
a Bologna abitano le persone più buone del mondo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in pm girano anche molte foto di donnine nude, utentesse di questo posto.


sì ma spesso inutilmente


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

oggi, purtroppo, il sole non splende.  
è una giornata afosa, il cielo non è limpido, non riesco a vedere oltre. 
la primavera non arriva, nonostante ci sia già una rondine.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se consideri i PM come gli orinatoi del forum, di numeri da chiamare se vuoi godere ce ne circolano a pacchi...
> Parlo per sentito dire...



devo aver cannato qualcosa.... qua non arrivano ne numeri e ne foto intime......


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devo aver cannato qualcosa.... qua non arrivano ne numeri e ne foto intime......


ti evitano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devo aver cannato qualcosa.... qua non arrivano ne numeri e ne foto intime......


sei vegetariano tu, no? e ti lamenti se non c'è trippa per gatti?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei vegetariano tu, no? e ti lamenti se non c'è trippa per gatti?:mrgreen:


non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Maggio 2013)

buongiorno....




ogni tanto emergo....



tutto bene?


fate i bravi...
ciau


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti evitano.


me ne sono accorto... 

persino Tebe, tanti cuoricini e nemmeno un link al blog di nudo. Tzè!



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei vegetariano tu, no? e ti lamenti se non c'è trippa per gatti?:mrgreen:


Appunto... io adoro la patata e non mangio la salsiccia.

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi, purtroppo, il sole non splende.
> è una giornata afosa, il cielo non è limpido, non riesco a vedere oltre.
> la primavera non arriva, nonostante ci sia già una rondine.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Pardon.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devo aver cannato qualcosa.... qua non arrivano ne numeri e ne foto intime......


Allora certe voci devono essere perlomeno esagerate...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Allora certe voci devono essere perlomeno esagerate...


caso che conferma la regola? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Allora certe voci devono essere perlomeno esagerate...



Tipo sono alto, bruno occhi azzurri, cm 28, faccio sesso da Dio ( ma Dio faceva sesso?) etc etc etciù!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> caso che conferma la regola? :mrgreen:


Non so, fino ad ora nessuno ha fatto coming out...



Acheo ha detto:


> Tipo sono alto, bruno occhi azzurri, cm 28, faccio sesso da Dio ( ma Dio faceva sesso?) etc etc etciù!


Quindi sei tu che mi mandi quelle mail anonime?!?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non so, fino ad ora nessuno ha fatto coming out...
> 
> 
> 
> Quindi sei tu che mi mandi quelle mail anonime?!?


auahaaahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quindi sei tu che mi mandi quelle mail anonime?!?


No, sono io, Rabby:inlove:


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, sono io, Rabby:inlove:


Ok, passi per i 28 cm, che immagino siano di piede, ma perchè nel link allegato mi rimanda ad un sito uzbeko che vuole il numero della mia carta di credito?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Ti posso chiamare anch'io Rabby? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ti posso chiamare anch'io Rabby? :mrgreen:


sei un frocio, di classe ma frocio.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei un frocio, di classe ma frocio.


Tutta invidia.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ti posso chiamare anch'io Rabby? :mrgreen:


Solo se vuoi far soffrire il mio animo sensibile...


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

purpu!


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*

Claudio non è forcio,è un adorabile pijanculo.cosa diversa.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Solo se vuoi far soffrire il mio animo sensibile...



Ok Rabby solo stavolta, ti lascio a a Sbri va... ma che avrà sta donna in più di me...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei un frocio, di classe ma frocio.





Acheo ha detto:


> Tutta invidia.


Scusate, devo aver sbagliato club...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> purpu!



Mmiriusu!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Scusate, devo aver sbagliato club...


Mannaggia ho sbottato ridendo davanti a delle persone!!!


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mmiriusu!


iarrusu.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> iarrusu.


Senti al posto di rompere la minchia con annessi figli, perchè non domandi se tu puoi chiamarlo Rabby, così ti togli il pensiero e non scassi u patri ri picciririddi!

fiutsu parrinaru e con consorti annesse.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, passi per i 28 cm, che immagino siano di piede, ma perchè nel link allegato mi rimanda ad un sito uzbeko che vuole il numero della mia carta di credito?


Ma che differenza fa se di te mi piace il tuo profilo o la tua Visa? Sono sempre parti di te...


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Senti al posto di rompere la minchia con annessi figli, perchè non domandi se tu puoi chiamarlo Rabby, così ti togli il pensiero e non scassi u patri ri picciririddi!
> 
> fiutsu parrinaru e con consorti annesse.:mrgreen:


Questa si chiama istigazione...



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che differenza fa se di te mi piace il tuo profilo o la tua Visa? Sono sempre parti di te...


Tu sì che sai come irretire un ruminante!
Allega esperienze e/o referenze in campo stiratura camicie/pulitura casa/preparazione cena e passo la tua richiesta al reparto assunzioni...


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Senti al posto di rompere la minchia con annessi figli, perchè non domandi se tu puoi chiamarlo Rabby, così ti togli il pensiero e non scassi u patri ri picciririddi!
> 
> fiutsu parrinaru e con consorti annesse.:mrgreen:


sienti cosa inutile, ma u sai ca u millepieri è chiù rispittatu ri tia? t'adduni ca nta stu puostu cu ti ni runa e cu ti ni prumetti? ti nadunnasti ca iai chiù coina ri mpanaro di vavaluceddi? chiè u capisti ca nun m'ascassari a munchia?
o curchiti ca i picciriddi astura rormunu


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu sì che sai come irretire un ruminante!
> Allega esperienze e/o referenze in campo *stiratura camicie*/pulitura casa/preparazione cena e passo la tua richiesta al reparto assunzioni...


per il neretto... da me passa Daniele una volta alla settimana. La parte in verde mi stanca troppo... poi non ho le energie per la parte in rosso. Che naturalmente sarà a base di fieno.:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il neretto... da me passa Daniele una volta alla settimana. La parte in verde mi stanca troppo... poi non ho le energie per la parte in rosso. *Che naturalmente sarà a base di fieno*.:mrgreen:


e non sono più l'unico :up:


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

ho conosciuta una CRUDISTA.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho conosciuta una CRUDISTA.


che sarebbe? :unhappy:

Mangià solo roba cruda? Carne compresa?


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

si, solo raba cruda, niente carne, perchè trattata, niente latticini e derivati perchè trattati etc etc. 
in pratica solo verdure, di tanto in tanto un uovo, che crudo non è che faccia benissimo. 
per concludere questa dieta ha da 1 a 7 giorni di digiuno una volta all'anno. solamente acqua in questo periodo. 
Lei ne ha fatto 4 consecutivi. 

pensavo tu conoscessi questa  "pratica"


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, solo raba cruda, niente carne, perchè trattata, niente latticini e derivati perchè trattati etc etc.
> in pratica solo verdure, di tanto in tanto un uovo, che crudo non è che faccia benissimo.
> per concludere questa dieta ha da 1 a 7 giorni di digiuno una volta all'anno. solamente acqua in questo periodo.
> Lei ne ha fatto 4 consecutivi.
> ...


Gliel'hai raccontato dell'evoluzione dell'uomo legata al fuoco?
Certo che di storditi ne girano a JJJJJosa.


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gliel'hai raccontato dell'evoluzione dell'uomo legata al fuoco?
> Certo che di storditi ne girano a JJJJJosa.


da quanto ne sò io è una dieta molto seguita, ho letto qualcosa perchè mi ha incuriosito e devo dire che sembra molto apprezzata. 

Io preferisco il ..............................         cotto e mangiato.:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> da quanto ne sò io è una dieta molto seguita, ho letto qualcosa perchè mi ha incuriosito e devo dire che *sembra molto apprezzata*.
> 
> Io preferisco il .............................. cotto e mangiato.:rotfl:


fino a quando l'intestino regge. Poi un bel giorno prende su e se ne va perchè non sopporta più i maltrattamenti e magari il fegato per simpatia lo segue.


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

dicono invece che sia molto salutista anche percè gli enzimi dei cibi crudi aiutano la digestione, mantengono lo stomaco pulito e non aggredito da fritture e cotture varie, aumentano il sistema immunitario, non affaticano gli organi, fegato, reni etc.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dicono invece che sia molto salutista anche percè gli enzimi dei cibi crudi aiutano la digestione, mantengono lo stomaco pulito e non aggredito da fritture e cotture varie, aumentano il sistema immunitario, non affaticano gli organi, fegato, reni etc.


... dicono... A me la carne cruda la sconsigliava persino il veterinario per il cane, pensa un po'...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Dico...... una dieta senza fritture e carne cruda è tanto difficile da pensare....... Santa Rosalia che siete astrusi...:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Dico...... una dieta senza fritture e carne cruda è tanto difficile da pensare....... Santa Rosalia che siete astrusi...:rotfl:


sei ancora in uno stato di profondo torpore. restaci, grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei ancora in uno stato di profondo torpore. restaci, grazie.



Da quando sono nato compà.... me lo dicono tutti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il neretto... da me passa Daniele una volta alla settimana. La parte in verde mi stanca troppo... poi non ho le energie per la parte in rosso. Che naturalmente sarà a base di fieno.:mrgreen:


Il 1968 vi ha ridotto tutte così...

Dannàto XX secolo!


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

minerva ti sei data alla marijuana in un giardino zen?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, solo raba cruda, niente carne, perchè trattata, niente latticini e derivati perchè trattati etc etc.
> in pratica solo verdure, di tanto in tanto un uovo, che crudo non è che faccia benissimo.
> per concludere questa dieta ha da 1 a 7 giorni di digiuno una volta all'anno. solamente acqua in questo periodo.
> Lei ne ha fatto 4 consecutivi.
> ...


Che cagata! Praticamente zero proteine.  A meno che non si mangi la soia come fossero caramelle??! :Roftl:

Io l'unica astinenza che ho fatto nella mia vita è quella sessuale... 18 anni di astinenza. Da zero anni a 18 anni. :Biggrin:

Io mangio anche troppo e mi toccherà aumentare l'attività fisica.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

chiovi chiovi, pasta chi fasoli,nina si vagna, coppula di so nanna, so nanna muriù, e chiddu chi bboli diu. 


cu lu tuppu un t'appi senza tuppu t'appi , cu lu tuppu o senza tuppu basta chi t'appi e comu t'appi t'appi.


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

Tito, tu m'hai ritinto il tetto, ma non t'intendi tanto di tetti ritinti


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

a coso, ma tu di tutti questi chi sei?


_Acheo__, personaggio della mitologia greca, figlio di Xuto e nipote di Elleno. 
__ Acheo di Eritrea, poeta tragico 
__ Acheo di Siracusa poeta tragico 
__ Acheo generale e cugino di Antioco III

_


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a coso, ma tu di tutti questi chi sei?
> 
> 
> _Acheo__, personaggio della mitologia greca, figlio di Xuto e nipote di Elleno.
> ...



Tanta fu la stima nel crescermi che la risposta fu, è e sarà, chi di loro potrebbe essere me. 

A coso c'hu rici e strunzi purpi e tistinuieddi ri minchia comettia


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> *Tanta fu la stima nel crescermi che la risposta fu, è e sarà, chi di loro potrebbe essere me.
> *
> A coso c'hu rici e strunzi purpi e tistinuieddi ri minchia comettia


nun ci capì na minchia, però va bene u stissu.

 Tistuzza ci isti a piscari co picciriddu? 
comu finiu? 
na minchia ri mari a pigghiasti? 
ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

pare che questo sia il futuro
http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/media_e_tv/-55789.htm


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... dicono... A me la carne cruda la sconsigliava persino il veterinario per il cane, pensa un po'...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nun ci capì na minchia, però va bene u stissu.
> 
> Tistuzza ci isti a piscari co picciriddu?
> comu finiu?
> ...





Si ci siamo stati eccome, qualcosa comincia ad avvicinarsi con l'aumentare della temperatura. Siamo stati invitati anche in barca, non sono contento dell'invito ma trattandosi di parente stretto  andremo.

Preferisco starmene tranquillo seduto sulla spiaggia a guardare le stelle con mio figlio, e se capita anche con qualche amico. Ora che la temperatura si alzerà tutta la famiglia sarà spesso riunita in queste serate, ed è quello che più mi piace, il piccoletto a casa si lustra la sua canna pronto ad usarla basta però che sia io a maneggiare i vermi.


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare che questo sia il futuro
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/media_e_tv/-55789.htm


penso che dovremo abituarci a tutto, anche a questo. staremo a vedere, almeno chi camperà tanto.


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Siamo stati invitati anche in barca, non sono contento dell'invito ma trattandosi di parente stretto andremo.
> 
> Preferisco starmene tranquillo seduto sulla spiaggia


ho capito, anche questa, non sai nuotare e ti prude il culetto ad andare in barca. sei proprio una schiappa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare che questo sia il futuro
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/media_e_tv/-55789.htm



non ce la posso fare!!

Per combattere la fame nel mondo basterebbe essere tutti vegetariani ed abusare meno del cibo.
1 chilo di carne costa in media 14/15 chili di Soia e Cereali.
Il calcolo è presto fatto. 

Senza toccare l'argomento inquinamento, deforestazione, etica, consumo dell'acqua e salute.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare!!
> 
> Per combattere la fame nel mondo basterebbe essere tutti vegetariani ed abusare meno del cibo.
> 1 chilo di carne costa in media 14/15 chili di Soia e Cereali.
> ...



concordo! :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (15 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare!!
> 
> Per combattere la fame nel mondo basterebbe essere tutti vegetariani ed abusare meno del cibo.


hai idea di quante serre ci siano dalle mie parti per produrre pomodoro in circa 30 qualità, meloni, zucchine, angurie, melenzane, peperoni, fragole, uva? Hai idea di quanta acqua occorre per innafiare in serra? hai idea di quanti pesticidi, varie ed eventuali, occorrono per portare a produzione una piantina? Hai idea di come viene sconvolto l'ambiente quando è presente una simile coltura? pensi forse che tutto ciò che mangi sia biologico? sai quante sono le aree strappate alla flora e fauna selvatica per far spazio alle colture in serra? Sai quanti quintali di plastica vengono sostituiti ogni anno per ricopreire serre o tunnel o varie? sai quanti produttori la smaltiscono a norma? sai quanti sono quelli che la bruciano su terreni vicini con la scusa dell'autocombustione? sai quanto danno arreca?
Sai che sorvolando la sicilia sud orientale sembra di volare su un mare ed invece è una immensa distesa di plastica?

Se tutto questo ed altro che non scrivo per non dilungarmi troppo tu lo sapessi, non parleresti in quel modo.
di certo tu non hai idea, per questo dici così tante cavolerie.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai idea di quante serre ci siano dalle mie parti per produrre pomodoro in circa 30 qualità, meloni, zucchine, angurie, melenzane, peperoni, fragole, uva? Hai idea di quanta acqua occorre per innafiare in serra? hai idea di quanti pesticidi, varie ed eventuali, occorrono per portare a produzione una piantina? Hai idea di come viene sconvolto l'ambiente quando è presente una simile coltura? pensi forse che tutto ciò che mangi sia biologico? sai quante sono le aree strappate alla flora e fauna selvatica per far spazio alle colture in serra? Sai quanti quintali di plastica vengono sostituiti ogni anno per ricopreire serre o tunnel o varie? sai quanti produttori la smaltiscono a norma? sai quanti sono quelli che la bruciano su terreni vicini con la scusa dell'autocombustione? sai quanto danno arreca?
> Sai che sorvolando la sicilia sud orientale sembra di volare su un mare ed invece è una immensa distesa di plastica?
> 
> Se tutto questo ed altro che non scrivo per non dilungarmi troppo tu lo sapessi, non parleresti in quel modo.
> di certo tu non hai idea, per questo dici così tante cavolerie.



Sorrido.......come un buon contadino sa fare.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

oggi voglio prendere a capocciate gli spigoli dei muri :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi voglio prendere a capocciate gli spigoli dei muri :unhappy:



Io mi allontano........ non voglio trovarmi nei paraggi.....


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io mi allontano........ non voglio trovarmi nei paraggi.....


bravo...oggi evitatemi


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare!!
> 
> Per combattere la fame nel mondo basterebbe essere tutti vegetariani ed abusare meno del cibo.
> 1 chilo di carne costa in media 14/15 chili di Soia e Cereali.
> ...



ciao gattaz..be'e noi che magnamo????....essendo felini...???scherzi a parte..io morirei...ogni tanto non rinuncio alla fiorentina con salsiccia alla brace,poi sai come e'qua'prosciutto & c sono di casa........


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2013)

un sorriso..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi voglio prendere a capocciate gli spigoli dei muri :unhappy:


Idem.....che giornataccia


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem.....che giornataccia


se la notte dormissimo invece di cazzeggiare su whatsapp


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> se la notte dormissimo invece di cazzeggiare su whatsapp


Appunto!Tutto bene?:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se la notte dormissimo invece di cazzeggiare su whatsapp


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!Tutto bene?:mexican:


vuoi cazzeggiare con noi sta notte?



















































Non per forza du wup


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> vuoi cazzeggiare con noi sta notte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con voi farei qualsiasi cosa......!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2013)

*R: Il club dei terra terra.*



oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!Tutto bene?:mexican:


Buongiorno tesoro 
Ti unisci a noi stanotte....ovviamente non su whatsapp


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno tesoro
> Ti unisci a noi stanotte....ovviamente non su whatsapp


Certo, tutte e due a pecora,con  una schiaffo e pisello,con l'altra pisello e schiaffo....ci sto!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare che questo sia il futuro
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/media_e_tv/-55789.htm


Ma che schifo!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzatoovevi dire cosa si vedeva!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao gattaz..be'e noi che magnamo????....essendo felini...???scherzi a parte..io morirei...ogni tanto non rinuncio alla fiorentina con salsiccia alla brace,poi sai come e'qua'prosciutto & c sono di casa........


Ho trovato un punto di contatto con te!


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che schifo!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzatoovevi dire cosa si vedeva!!


pardon


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho trovato un punto di contatto con te!



ahhah.brava Brunetta,,,io la faccio alla brace in giardino..proprio come fanno i''cugini''grulli di la'dal passo....si gira una volta di qua',una di la'...al sangue...sale e pepe..stop.poi innaffia con sangiovese..altro che il ''loro''chianti....ti invito???


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che schifo!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzatoovevi dire cosa si vedeva!!



le cavallette al cioccolato o fritte sono buone.
Hanno un retrogusto di noce. Tipo.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le cavallette al cioccolato o fritte sono buone.
> Hanno un retrogusto di noce. Tipo.



..roba da gatti....sai Tebe non ricordavo fossero cosi'di bocca buona..la mia mangia tutto quel che si muove,lucertole,farfalle)),mosche e zanzare..ma saranno cosi'buone???


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhah.brava Brunetta,,,io la faccio alla brace in giardino..proprio come fanno i''cugini''grulli di la'dal passo....si gira una volta di qua',una di la'...al sangue...sale e pepe..stop.poi innaffia con sangiovese..altro che il ''loro''chianti....ti invito???


Amico invitala
poi arrivo io e vediamo bene in faccia chi è lei...
e vediamo se ho ragione o meno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ovvio si tingerà i capelli pur di non farsi riconoscere da me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhah.brava Brunetta,,,io la faccio alla brace in giardino..proprio come fanno i''cugini''grulli di la'dal passo....si gira una volta di qua',una di la'...al sangue...sale e pepe..stop.poi innaffia con sangiovese..altro che il ''loro''chianti....ti invito???


 però poi si dovrebbe anche parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico invitala
> poi arrivo io e vediamo bene in faccia chi è lei...
> e vediamo se ho ragione o meno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ovvio si tingerà i capelli pur di non farsi riconoscere da me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi devo far bionda? Perché?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi devo far bionda? Perché?


Perchè da mora 
ti conosco già...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè da mora
> ti conosco già...


Non mi conosci e me ne guardo bene dal conoscerti. Senza offesa, eh :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi conosci e me ne guardo bene dal conoscerti. Senza offesa, eh :mexican:


Scommettiamo?
Vuoi una prova qui?
O preferisci in mp?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scommettiamo?
> Vuoi una prova qui?
> O preferisci in mp?


Sinceramente? Non me ne frega una cippa di sti giochetti.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Non me ne frega una cippa di sti giochetti.


Neanche a me
Ma non mi pigli ancora per il culo.
Ti ho mandato mp...


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

brunetta ti conosce veramente o dice cazzate? 

dicci dicci,


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brunetta ti conosce veramente o dice cazzate?
> 
> dicci dicci,


Ma perchè sei curioso?
Diciamo che lei NON conosce me,
ma io so benissimo chi è lei...e se voglio so come andare a prenderla per el copin...

Per il semplice fatto
che non si sfugge alla maledizione del conte...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè sei curioso?
> Diciamo che lei NON conosce me,
> ma io so benissimo chi è lei...e se voglio so come andare a prenderla per el copin...
> 
> ...


Ma che porti pure sfiga?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che porti pure sfiga?


ciao :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

*lui*

Unni si pezzu di busone che non sei altro!


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

successi nu burdellu ntà l'ufficio che telefoni e sti minchia ri computer.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

*La leggenda di colapesce*

*Nicola fu l'ultimo dei numerosi fratelli: viveva con la sua famiglia a Messina, in una capanna vicino al mare e fin da fanciullo prese dimestichezza con le onde.
Quando crebbe e divenne un ragazzo svelto e muscoloso, la sua gioia era d'immergersi profondamente nell'acqua e, quando vi si trovava dentro, si meravigliava anche lui come non sentisse il bisogno di ritornare alla superficie se non dopo molto tempo. Poteva rimanere sott'acqua per ore e ore, e quando tornava su, raccontava alla madre quello che aveva visto: dimore sottomarine di città antichissime inghiottite dai flutti, grotte piene di meravigliose fosforescenze, lotte feroci di pesci giganti, foreste sconfinate di coralli e cosi via. La famiglia, a sentire queste meraviglie, lo prendeva per esaltato; ma, insistendo egli a restar fuori di casa, senza aiutare i suoi fratelli nella dura lotta per il pane, e vedendo che egli passava veramente il suo tempo dentro le onde e sotto il mare, come un altro se ne sarebbe andato a passeggiare per i campi, si preoccupò e cercava di scacciare quei pensieri strani dalla testa del figliuolo. Cola amava tanto il mare e per conseguenza voleva bene anche ai pesci: si disperava a vederne le ceste piene che portavano a casa i suoi fratelli, ed una volta che vi trovò dentro una murena ancora viva, corse a gettarla nel mare. Essendosi la madre accorta della cosa, lo rimbrotto acerbamente:
– Bel mestiere che sai fare tu! Tuo padre e i tuoi fratelli faticano per prendere il pesce e tu lo ributti nel mare! Peccato mortale è questo, buttare via la roba del Signore. Se tu non ti ravvedi, possa anche tu diventare pesce.
Quando i genitori rivolgono una grave parola ai figli, Iddio ascolta ed esaudisce. Così doveva succedere per Nicola. Sua madre tentò di tutto per distoglierlo dal mare, e credendolo stregato, si rivolse a santi uomini di religione. Ma i loro saggi consigli a nulla valsero. Cola seguitò a frequentare il mare e spesso restava lontano giorni e giorni, perché aveva trovato un modo assai comodo per fare lunghi viaggi senza fatica: si faceva ingoiare da certi grossi pesci ch'egli trovava nel mare profondo e, quando voleva, spaccava loro il ventre con un coltello e cosi si ritrovava fuori, pronto a seguitare le sue esplorazioni. Una volta egli tornò dal fondo recando alcune monete d'oro e cosi continuò per parecchio tempo, finché ebbe ricuperato il tesoro di un'antica nave affondata in quel luogo. 
La sua fama crebbe tanto, che quando venne a Messina l'imperatore Federico, questi volle conoscere immediatamente lo strano essere mezzo uomo e mezzo pesce. 
Egli si trovava su di una nave al largo, quando Cola fu ammesso alla sua presenza. 
- Voglio esperimentare – gli disse l'Imperatore – quello che sai fare. getto questa coppa d'oro nel mare; tu riportamela. 
- Una cosa da niente, maestà, fece Cola, e si gettò elegantemente nelle onde. 
Di lì a poco egli tornò a galla con la coppa d'oro nella destra. Il sovrano fu cosi contento che regalò a Cola il prezioso oggetto e lo invitò a restare con lui. 
Un giorno gli disse: 
- Voglio sapere com'è fatto il fondo del mare e come vi poggia sopra l'isola di Sicilia. 
Cola s'immerse, stette via parecchio tempo; e quando tornò, informò l'Imperatore. 
– Maestà, – disse – tre sono le colonne su cui poggia la nostra isola: due sono intatte e forti, l'altra è vacillante, perché il fuoco la consuma, tra Catania e Messina. 
Il sovrano volle sapere com'era fatto questo fuoco e ne pretese un poco per poterlo vedere. Cola rispose che non poteva portar il fuoco nelle mani; ma il sovrano si sdegnò e minacciò oscuri castighi. 
- Confessalo, Cola, tu hai paura. 
- Io paura? – ribatté il giovane – Anche il fuoco vi porterò. Tanto, una volta o l'altra, bisogna ben morire. Se vedrete salire alla superficie delle acque una macchia di sangue, vuol dire che non tornerò più su. 
Si gettò a capofitto nel mare, e la gente stava, ad attendere col cuore diviso tra la speranza e la paura. Dopo una lunga inutile attesa, si vide apparire una macchia di sangue. 
Cola era disceso fino al fondo, dove l'acqua prende i riflessi del fuoco, e poi più avanti dove ribolle, ricacciando via tutti i pesci: che cosa successe laggiù? Non si sa: Cola non riapparve mai più.
Qualcuno sostiene ch'egli non è morto e che è restato in fondo al mare, perché si era accorto che la terza colonna su cui poggia la Sicilia stava per crollare e la volle sostenere, cosi come la sostiene tuttora. 
Ci sono anche di quelli che dicono che Cola tornerà in terra quando fra gli uomini non vi sarà, nessuno che soffra per dolore o per castigo. *


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

e bravo, bravo. da dove lo hai tirato fuori? te lo ha letto ieri sera tuo figlio per darti la buonanotte?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Si rici o me paisi ca quannu a raggia t'acchiana i rintra è picchì sai ca è tuttu vieru.

Mi pari a stissa cuosa ca succieri cà rintra, si fannu nomi e cognomi ri cristiani, e pari quasi quasi ca un si chiamanu accussì c'hamu a canciari nomi e cugnomi a chisti, sempri addumannannuci il consenso asinnò s'affiennunu u stissu. 


 E comu quannu a pignata vugghiu e l'acqua nesci i fora, facennusi abbiriri ca culannu macchia a pignata puru siddu è acqua e pari pulita e trasparienti. piccatu ca un si macchia sulu a pignata ma puru tutta a cucina, poi startaralla vieni difficili e savà pigghiari a spugnina chidda rura, chidda ca poi ti lassa i signali, ma i signali i lassa a spugnina o i lassò l'acqua pulita ? Buh!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e bravo, bravo. da dove lo hai tirato fuori? te lo ha letto ieri sera tuo figlio per darti la buonanotte?



Viaggiando su google l'ho trovata, e i ricordi sono affiorati, quindi l'ho presa ed incollata.

Alcune copie le ho già fatte, pronte per essere lette in famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

*La Principessa Sicilia*

*Sicilia, questo il nome della splendida e nobile giovane che aveva un destino non proprio felice. Il suo Regno, forse il Libano, si affacciava sul Mediterraneo orientale Un oracolo aveva predetto, quando essa era ancora bambina, che se avesse voluto sopravvivere al quindicesimo compleanno, avrebbe dovuto abbandonare il Paese da sola e in barca. Se non lo avesse fatto, sarebbe stata divorata da un mostro famelico, il Greco-Levante.

Compiuti i quindici anni, Sicilia viene messa su una barca dai genitori disperati e piangenti, poi spinta a largo. Tre mesi in barca sono duri i viveri e l'acqua sono finiti e la disperazione monta sempre di più. La giovane Principessa si abitua all'idea della morte, proprio quando dei venti la spingono verso una spiaggia. Agli occhi della ragazza compare allora, una terra luminosa, piena di fiori e frutti, abbondante e calda, colma di profumi.

Ma non c'è nessuno. è deserta.

La fame e la sete sono spenti, ma la solitudine può essere terribile. Sicilia inizia a piangere, prima sommessamente, poi con forza, fino a quando la stanchezza ha il sopravvento e gli occhi non riescono più a far sgorgare una lacrima. Proprio in quell'istante compare uno splendido giovane che le spiega il mistero di quella terra ricca ma senza uomini.

Da tempo gli originari abitanti sono tutti morti di peste, ma gli dei o il destino hanno deciso di riportarvi una razza più forte, fiera, gentile. Per questo compito di ripopolamento sono stati scelti proprio i due ragazzi. Così l'Isola è stata ribattezzata con il nome di colei che ha portato in grembo le prime, nuove, future generazioni.

Questa leggenda ha comunque le sue radici nella grande Grecia. Il riferimento è all'antica favola della troiana Egesta. Anche lei fu abbandonata dal padre Ippota su una barchetta: il genitore intendeva salvarla dall'orribile mostro marino inviato da Nettuno. Spinta da venti favorevoli, anche Egesta approdò in Sicilia dove sposò il dio fluviale Crìmiso. Da quell'unione nacquero Eolo e l'eroe Egeste, fondatore di Segesta - secondo un'altra versione della leggenda, quest'ultimo fondò anche Erice ed Entella.

La radice del nome Sicilia potrebbe arrivare da vocaboli antichi come Sik ed Elia, il fico e l'ulivo, che rappresentano due ricchezze della terra siciliana, simboli della fertilità dell'Isola.
*


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Si rici o me paisi ca quannu a raggia t'acchiana i rintra è picchì sai ca è tuttu vieru.
> 
> Mi pari a stissa cuosa ca succieri cà rintra, si fannu nomi e cognomi ri cristiani, e pari quasi quasi ca un si chiamanu accussì c'hamu a canciari nomi e cugnomi a chisti, sempri addumannannuci il consenso asinnò s'affiennunu u stissu.
> 
> ...


bello il tuo avatar mi ricorda qualcosa.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bello il tuo avatar mi ricorda qualcosa.....


maialina!!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> maialina!!


e come sempre avete travisato.....
mica mi riferivo all'uccello di per se....



malapensanti tutti quanti:incazzato:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

*occhiverdi..*

domenticavo di dirti una cosa.....

ti ho sognato stanotte lo sai??
davvero


eravamo al mare...

non è accaduto nulla non preoccuparti la tua virtù è salva....


:rotfl:
(vero vero)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e come sempre avete travisato.....
> mica mi riferivo all'uccello di per se....
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:




Annuccia ha detto:


> domenticavo di dirti una cosa.....
> 
> ti ho sognato stanotte lo sai??
> davvero
> ...




Mi sogni e nemmeno si copula. E che palle! Già che c'eri potevi farti un giro di Rollercoaster 

Raccontami in PM.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a chi lo dici....
ti ho mandato mp...

beh dettagli non ce ne sono granchè..
però tu scusa....
potevi almeno...
ma devo fare tutto io..
????
ma cosa prende a voi uomini....??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a chi lo dici....
> ti ho mandato mp...
> 
> beh dettagli non ce ne sono granchè..
> ...



ehi ehi! il sogno era tuo!! Io sono solo Tebe ed il suo blog di nudo!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brunetta ti conosce veramente o dice cazzate?
> 
> dicci dicci,


Non ho idea di chi sia. Mi è bastato leggerlo qui.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ehi ehi! il sogno era tuo!! Io sono solo Tebe ed il suo blog di nudo!


tebe non credo sia gelosa sai....


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

Annù, che delusione! ti sunnasti o iattu cu l'occhi ri fora. fu un incubo, autru ca sonnu. e poi, maria, ngniattu. ma nunn'era megghio ncristianu?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Annù, che delusione! ti sunnasti o iattu cu l'occhi ri fora. fu un incubo, autru ca sonnu. e poi, maria, ngniattu. ma nunn'era megghio ncristianu?


e tu che ne sai?? 



Annuccia ha detto:


> tebe non credo sia gelosa sai....



Lo credo anche io. Ma ribadisco che non ti ho sognato. Proverò a riparare alla mancanza nelle prossime notti. In caso sappi che sarà pornograficamente intenso. Almeno per 5 minuti :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e tu che ne sai??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e vabeh...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Annù, che delusione! ti sunnasti o iattu cu l'occhi ri fora. fu un incubo, autru ca sonnu. e poi, maria, ngniattu. ma nunn'era megghio ncristianu?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e vabeh...


preliminari compresi eh!!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> preliminari compresi eh!!


lo avevo capito......

:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo avevo capito......
> 
> :rotfl:


anzi vedi di "venire" in fretta che non mi piace trattenermi e mi piace sentirmi dare dello stallone superdotato. :singleeye:

Ti è concesso fingere, leggere, limarti le unghie, dormire senza russare e stirare, prima dopo e durante.


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

5 minuti? con preliminari? maaaariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.  ma chi fù stamatina.


meglio andare al bar. Se sentite Farfy, me la salutate, perfavore. S'è montata la testa, la geisha e se la tira, manco fosse l'unica al mondo. Sempre fimmini siti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 5 minuti? con preliminari? maaaariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. ma chi fù stamatina.
> 
> 
> meglio andare al bar. Se sentite Farfy, me la salutate, perfavore. S'è montata la testa, la geisha e se la tira, manco fosse l'unica al mondo. Sempre fimmini siti.




Sono sono incasinata e soprattutto malata.....


:bacio:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *5 minuti? con preliminari*? maaaariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. ma chi fù stamatina.
> 
> 
> meglio andare al bar. Se sentite Farfy, me la salutate, perfavore. S'è montata la testa, la geisha e se la tira, manco fosse l'unica al mondo. Sempre fimmini siti.


tu offri di più....
?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu offri di più....
> ?


A parole tutti.........



Annù ma ancora ti fidi degli uomini di questo forum?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu offri di più....
> ?


Per la cronaca da un paio di minuti sto così -----> 

Per il sogno di stanotte .... CONTACI!!


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parole tutti.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parole tutti.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vediamo di non fare di un erba un fascio. Per favore.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parole tutti.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai com'è....
manco da giorni...
magari le cose cambiavano...

io provo..


:rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e tu che ne sai??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dovresto cambiare l'avatar
il gatto non va più bene, devi postare un coniglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per la cronaca da un paio di minuti sto così ----->
> 
> Per il sogno di stanotte .... CONTACI!!


pure io....
bwh mi sono svegliata insddisfatta
sallo.



:rotfl::rotfl:
la prossima volta allungo le mani io...se sei timido....



avrei voluto...ma...
deficente che sono...



fermatemi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dovresto cambiare l'avatar
> il gatto non va più bene, devi postare un coniglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.... il gattone va benissimo..... 


Io sono micio inside. Tante fusa e qualche graffio


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


Stavo generalizzando:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io....
> bwh mi sono svegliata insddisfatta
> sallo.
> 
> ...



Ma quale timido..... manco a parlarne di timidezza da queste parti 
ci penserò io stanotte. Urlerai di piacere! :rotfl:

e poi mi dovrò alzare per lavarmi... :incazzato:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> .... il gattone va benissimo.....
> 
> 
> Io sono micio inside. Tante fusa e qualche *graffio*


preferisco i morsi ma va bene lo stesso....


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo generalizzando:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


me ne sono accorto


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vediamo di non fare di un erba un fascio. Per favore.


Visto che non hai fatto parola sulla musica che ascolto, ti salvo


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> preferisco i morsi ma va bene lo stesso....


sei più incline al sadomaso :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> me ne sono accorto


Va bè ma mica posso svelare a tutti chi sono i miei preferiti........Fammi mascherare un po'
E poi temo Annuccia devo cercare di allontanarla dal mio giardino


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

maiali


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè ma mica posso svelare a tutti chi sono i miei preferiti........Fammi mascherare un po'
> E poi temo Annuccia devo cercare di allontanarla dal mio giardino


sei perdonata


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che non hai fatto parola sulla musica che ascolto, ti salvo



evito sempre. Non mi piace avere la nausea.




Ops!


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> maiali


un po di invidia?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> preferisco i morsi ma va bene lo stesso....


Segnato!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> evito sempre. Non mi piace avere la nausea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:calcio::kick:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :calcio::kick:


no

non è mica colpa mia!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> un po di invidia?


no no


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> maiali


magari...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no



Gas ma quale invidia. Simi mi ha dato un due di picche clamoroso. Ed avevo già preso i biglietti del treno e fatto le valigie. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari...


Parla per te.


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Gas ma quale invidia. Simi mi ha dato un due di picche clamoroso. Ed avevo già preso i biglietti del treno e fatto le valigie. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


vatti a fidare delle donne
fanno tanto le preziose, poi vedi annuccia che è in astinenza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Gas ma quale invidia. Simi mi ha dato un due di picche clamoroso. Ed avevo già preso i biglietti del treno e fatto le valigie. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


ma quando?:thinking:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nel giardino mi sa che ci siamo solo io e te....
piantiamo un pò di maria almeno ci rallegriamo




che bello però ritrovarvi...

mi siete mancati...


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Gas ma quale invidia. Simi mi ha dato un due di picche clamoroso. Ed avevo già preso i biglietti del treno e *fatto le valigie*. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


non è che forse la simy aveva paura che ti trasferissi da lei? :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Parla per te.


in effetti io.sto.parlando.per me.











:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è che forse la simy aveva paura che ti trasferissi da lei? :smile:


Ma va... era piena solo di preservativi! 



gas ha detto:


> vatti a fidare delle donne
> fanno tanto le preziose, poi vedi annuccia che è in astinenza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma si!! Questa mi sogna e pure li niente sesso.

E poi dovrei farmi Milano - Sicilia per una chiaccherata ... tzè! 

Ma io torno a flirtare cion Tebe almeno sta da ste parti! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma va... era piena solo di preservativi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fai bene, 
pensa che io sono andato 4 volte in sicilia da annuccia e lei che ha fatto?
mi ha fatto aprire dalla vicina di casa dicendomi che era annuccia

comunque non mi sono trovato male eh 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *nel giardino mi sa che ci siamo solo io e te....
> *piantiamo un pò di maria almeno ci rallegriamo
> 
> 
> ...


Annuccia mi sa che hai detto una triste verità


Che poi





Triste





Mah


Secondo me ci divertiamo più da sole:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> fai bene,
> pensa che io sono andato 4 volte in sicilia da annuccia e lei che ha fatto?
> mi ha fatto aprire dalla vicina di casa dicendomi che era annuccia
> 
> ...


cappero invece della sardegna quest'anno avrei potuto optare per la sicilia. 

Male che vada avrebbe aperto la vicina. 
:mexican:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Annuccia mi sa che hai detto una triste verità
> 
> 
> Che poi
> ...



da vegetariano posso confermare che la carne è meglio della plastica?? A meno che non si preferiscano le zucchine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cappero invece della sardegna quest'anno avrei potuto optare per la sicilia.
> 
> Male che vada avrebbe aperto la vicina.
> :mexican:


ti dirò
in sicilia sono MOLTO ospitali

ti danno tutto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti dirò
> in sicilia sono MOLTO ospitali
> 
> ti danno tutto :rotfl::rotfl:


lo so. Si mangia troppo! :rotfl:

E comunque io sono di origini siciliane.


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lo so. Si mangia troppo! :rotfl:
> 
> E comunque io sono di origini siciliane.


non hai capito
ti offrono tutto non solo sotto l'aspetto culinario :smile:


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè ma mica posso svelare a tutti chi sono i miei preferiti........Fammi mascherare un po'
> E poi temo Annuccia devo cercare di allontanarla dal mio giardino


hai forse paura che l'erba del vicino sia più verde?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai forse paura che l'erba del vicino sia più verde?



Si
:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non hai capito
> ti offrono tutto non solo sotto l'aspetto culinario :smile:


annuccia esclusa visto che ti fa aprire dalla vicina.


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si
> :smile:


e fai bene a preoccuparti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e fai bene a preoccuparti.


:up:


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> annuccia esclusa visto che ti fa aprire dalla vicina.


io però non sapevo che fosse la vicina
mi sono trovato benissimo
e ho perso anche 1 kg e mezzo nonostante la tavola fosse sempre imbandita di ogni cosa :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e fai bene a preoccuparti.





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up:


:triste:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> fai bene,
> pensa che io sono andato 4 volte in sicilia da annuccia e lei che ha fatto?
> mi ha fatto aprire dalla vicina di casa dicendomi che era annuccia
> 
> ...




e tu ci hai creduto eh?




OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cappero invece della sardegna quest'anno avrei potuto optare per la sicilia.
> 
> Male che vada avrebbe aperto la vicina.
> :mexican:



si è traferita....chissa come mai..al marito non piaceva l'aria che tirava....




farfalla ha detto:


> Annuccia mi sa che hai detto una triste verità
> 
> 
> Che poi
> ...




sicuramente...anche perchè se si decidono sbagliano giardino...



gas ha detto:


> ti dirò
> in sicilia sono MOLTO ospitali
> 
> ti danno tutto :rotfl::rotfl:


o quasi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io però non sapevo che fosse la vicina
> mi sono trovato benissimo
> e ho perso anche 1 kg e mezzo nonostante la tavola fosse sempre imbandita di ogni cosa :smile:


buono a sapersi. Prima mandami foto della vicina ed in caso l'apprezzamento sia sufficiente provvederò a prenotazione di biglietto aereo e relativa auto. :rotfl::rotfl:


Devo ricordarmi di avvisare che sono vegetariano. 


*Come non detto vicina trasferita.... annullo la prenotazione. Qua ti sognano e poi ti tocca andare su youporn. Tzè! *


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e tu ci hai creduto eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bellissimo riassunto

si sarà mica trasferita in piemonte questa vicina?


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buono a sapersi. Prima mandami foto della vicina ed in caso l'apprezzamento sia sufficiente provvederò a prenotazione di biglietto aereo e relativa auto. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Devo ricordarmi di avvisare che sono vegetariano.
> ...


il sogno è stato almeno godurioso? :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buono a sapersi. Prima mandami foto della vicina ed in caso l'apprezzamento sia sufficiente provvederò a prenotazione di biglietto aereo e relativa auto. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Devo ricordarmi di avvisare che sono vegetariano.
> ...


ma scusa...
io abito sdempre li.....
che ti frega se la vicina non c'è piu





ma guarda questo guarda.....


il sofgno è stato premonitore mi sa...


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma scusa...
> io abito sdempre li.....
> che ti frega se la vicina non c'è piu
> 
> ...



:rotfl:  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il sofgno è stato premonitore mi sa...


di un disastro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma scusa...
> io abito sdempre li.....
> che ti frega se la vicina non c'è piu
> 
> ...


Non è colpa mia se poi ogni volta Gas si è ritrovato dalla tua vicina. La sensazione di venire fino li per trovarmi a dormire su una panchina è lecita. Soprattutto ora che la vicina non c'è più.


Poi prima fammi almeno verificare il MIO sogno. :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il sogno è stato almeno godurioso? :smile:



Devi chiederlo a Annuccia. E' lei che ha sognato me. Io devo ancora dare.

a quanto ho capito è stato un incontro platonico ed io avrei un bel culetto. Secondo lei.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di un disastro


Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!
Lui è geloso!


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

micetto, ho a casa due boxer che aspettano la pallina per giocare. vuoi venire tu?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> micetto, ho a casa due boxer che aspettano la pallina per giocare. vuoi venire tu?


belli! i cani mi adorano ed io li amo e rispetto.

Finirebbe a pizza e fichi 


Poi non te la prendere. Annuccia mi ha sedotto ed abbandonato. Tanto per cambiare.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

_Avia nu sciccareddu
ma veru sapuritu,
a mia mi l`ammazzaru
poveru sceccu miu.

Chi bedda vuci avia
paria nu gran tenuri,
sciccareddu di lu me cori
comu iu t`haiu a scurdari.
E quannu cantava facia...
iiiiha iha iha
sciccareddu di lu me cori
comu iu t`haiu a scurdari._
_Quannu `nta la so` strata
na scecca iddu `ncuntrava,
prestu addrizzava aricchi
e tutta l`arraspava.
Quannu muriu me mogghi
chiancii senza duluri,
ora ca mursi u sceccu
chianciu cu tuttu lu cori._
_
Chi bedda vuci avia
paria nu gran tenuri,
sciccareddu di lu me cori
comu iu t`haiu a scurdari
e quannu cantava facia...
iiiiha iha iha
sciccareddu di lu me cori
comu iu t`haiu a scurdari._


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Che brutta mattinata!! che schifo!! ma porca paletta va!!!!! 

Arriva il pittore- ngiorno...

Me medesimo-Ngiorno, si comincia ?

P- si si comincia,

( tra un discorso e un'altro si parla di diete, di dietologa e di caffè zuccherati che non si devono zuccherare etc etc....)



Questo lavora ed io voglio il caffè.... minchia ok caffè amaro va! ...... passa mezzora e ho fame!! uhmm spiedino arancino ravazzata calzone pizza e minchia e cazzi e ramurazzi grassi che colano la dieta la pancetta a buttana ra miseria!!!! esco fuori e compro ciliegie ed albicocche, le ho mangiate.

Adesso ho fame, un senso di vuoto e sono incazzato con il mondo intero! non sono grasso non ho nessun problema!! ma del sano grasso sbavoso perchè non concedermelo. 


E poi se exsterminator dovesse leggermi, che minchia di figura ci faccio se non vado al bar!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Maggio 2013)

:embolo:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :embolo:




Isterica. Mancia e ti ru na carmata.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Isterica. Mancia e ti ru na carmata.


SONO COSì ISTERICA IN QUESTO MOMENTO CHE MI SI è CHIUSO ANCHE LO STOMACO...
(il che è grave)


il gommista mi ha portato il conto...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Si entra nel bar e guardi dietro il vetro separatore, da una parte il salato dall'altro il dolce. Stanno la fermi a guardarti ( mica sei tu che li guardi)  sembrano parlarti, c'è quel cornetto con la ricotta ca ti rici manciami manciami! e quello accanto che non sa starsi muto e dice, manciami ammia non lo vedi che sono più bella.....

Vabbè guardiamo altro.... e ti cadono gli occhi in quell'arancino rotondo, mi che perfezione! che rotondità! che colore! ma mica sono tutti uguali, c'è quello che ha la forma di pera! eh si la pera, ma chi ci trasi la pera mi dico! dentro c'è il prosciutto il burro( si vabbè burro staminchia) il formaggio.... talè un'altro cinnè! non è ne tondo ne a forma di pera, sembra ovale, ma che minchia c'è messo la dentro? cioccolato? nutella? scagli di cioccolato e magari pure la nutella? boh! ma chinnisacciu iu! 

Mi giro va...... asinnò o postu di farimi taliari i taliu ri chiù bicinu!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SONO COSì ISTERICA IN QUESTO MOMENTO CHE MI SI è CHIUSO ANCHE LO STOMACO...
> (il che è grave)
> 
> 
> il gommista mi ha portato il conto...


Eh ma chevvuoi chessia!!! quattro ruote a 50 euruzzi con convergenza e equilibratura aggratisse ( si credici) che vuoi che siano, non facciamo i tirchi su! la sicurezza va oltre i soldi. 


Stikkiu ri so soru pilusu ammia mi hanno fregato 250 euri!!!!! per le pastiglie e dischi anteriori!! la scorsa settimana questo!! 
 scusassero le parole volgari ma stamatina è accussì!


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

ma ti pari l'orario di scriviri sti minchiate? tunnu, a piru, luoncu, ma chi minchia si, va. Co puittusu nto stomacu tu ni parri di liccardie. To rissi ca sì iarrusu e cuinnutu? vastasu.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo, ma picchì nto stikkiu ci mittisti i kk?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma ti pari l'orario di scriviri sti minchiate? tunnu, a piru, luoncu, ma chi minchia si, va. Co puittusu nto stomacu tu ni parri di liccardie. To rissi ca sì iarrusu e cuinnutu? vastasu.



Ecco bravo! tra poco si pranza! passu prima dal bar però, qualche dolcetto non guasta, vero? 

Non sono vastaso io! soltanto terra terra.... ma vuscienza mavi a pirdunari quannu pisciu fora ri lu rinali.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Eh ma chevvuoi chessia!!! quattro ruote a 50 euruzzi con convergenza e equilibratura aggratisse ( si credici) che vuoi che siano, non facciamo i tirchi su! la sicurezza va oltre i soldi.
> 
> 
> Stikkiu ri so soru pilusu ammia mi hanno fregato 250 euri!!!!! per le pastiglie e dischi anteriori!! la scorsa settimana questo!!
> scusassero le parole volgari ma stamatina è accussì!


450 EURONI CON LO SCONTO...
equilibratura e convergenza gratis...ha detto...

ne volevo cambiare solo due...
ma il gommarolo disse che anche quelle di dietro facevano pena..(aveva ragione..)

pomeriggio devo far controllare i dischi.....


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

per un controllo generale passo io, faccio anche servizio porta a porta.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Acheo, ma picchì nto stikkiu ci mittisti i kk?


Pikkì tu ki ci vulissi mettiri ah! 

E sugnu iu kiddu vastasu poi!! ma vafanculu va!! minchia appena si parra ri stikkiu accumparunu i vavalucieddi!! o i crastuni?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> 450 EURONI CON LO SCONTO...
> equilibratura e convergenza gratis...ha detto...
> 
> ne volevo cambiare solo due...
> ...


Non so che macchina tu abbia ma io ne spendo molti di più per 4 gomme a Milano


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> 450 EURONI CON LO SCONTO...
> equilibratura e convergenza gratis...ha detto...
> 
> ne volevo cambiare solo due...
> ...



Bhe due sono le cose, o hai una macchina grande con ruote grandi, oppure il gommista t'ha fatto il culo 



Ci sono sottomarche di gomme che sono le stesse aziende conosciute e rinomate con altro nome, la prossima volta domanda a du cuinnuto di gommista, lui sa. E se dice di non sapere è pikkì è un crastu, tu cancia gommista e ti scegli quello che non fa il crasto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so che macchina tu abbia ma io ne spendo molti di più per 4 gomme a Milano



Santa Rosalia! minchia! sticazzi! e che èèèèèèèèè aòòòò ma che avete delle ferrari?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia! minchia! sticazzi! e che èèèèèèèèè aòòòò ma che avete delle ferrari?


No ma che a milano le cose costino il doppio che da voi non é in segreto
Ho una monovolume e non di quelle particolarmente grandi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so che macchina tu abbia ma io ne spendo molti di più per 4 gomme a Milano


Non volevo dirglielo.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so che macchina tu abbia ma io ne spendo molti di più per 4 gomme a Milano


e vabbè dai, milano è milano, mica un paesotto terrun. Ti avranno dato 4 gomme prodotte dalla lega, pure, mica un prodottino africano. Che poi dall'africano, voi donnine del nord, ci andate per altro, ma Mica dobbiamo scoprire gli altarini.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo dirglielo.


brunetta te dell'africano, sai cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brunetta te dell'africano, sai cosa?


Per ora non ho visto gommisti africani, solo dipendenti.


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e vabbè dai, milano è milano, mica un paesotto terrun. Ti avranno dato 4 gomme prodotte dalla lega, pure, mica un prodottino africano. Che poi dall'africano, voi donnine del nord, ci andate per altro, ma Mica dobbiamo scoprire gli altarini.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per ora non ho visto gommisti africani, solo dipendenti.


spesso somigli ad Annuccia.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


perchè?


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè?


che ci vanno a fare le donnine del nord dall'africano? :smile:


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

cercano un crick di grosse dimensioni che riesca a sollevarle la macchina


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cercano un crick di grosse dimensioni che riesca a sollevarle la macchina


spiegamelo, almeno imparo :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> spesso somigli ad Annuccia.


In che senso?


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cercano un crick di grosse dimensioni che riesca a sollevarle la macchina


deve essere bello grosso


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso?


comu a ridda si pigghiata ra bumma  (come lei, cadi dalle nuvole)


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> comu a ridda si pigghiata ra bumma  (come lei, cadi dalle nuvole)


Forse anche a lei non piacciono i doppi sensi?


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse anche a lei non piacciono i doppi sensi?


veramente si riferiva a me e fino a prova contraria sono un lui


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cercano un crick di grosse dimensioni che riesca a sollevarle la macchina


orrenda e offensiva per il genere


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e vabbè dai, milano è milano, mica un paesotto terrun. Ti avranno dato 4 gomme prodotte dalla lega, pure, mica un prodottino africano. Che poi dall'africano, voi donnine del nord, ci andate per altro, ma Mica dobbiamo scoprire gli altarini.


Mica voleva essere un discorso tra cosa è mehlio tra nord e sud...
Che la vita al nord sia più cara è un dato di fatto
Scelgo sempre i pneumatici meno costosi comunque..
Sull'africano nemmeno rispondo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mica voleva essere un discorso tra cosa è mehlio tra nord e sud...
> Che la vita al nord sia più cara è un dato di fatto
> Scelgo sempre i pneumatici meno costosi comunque..
> Sull'africano nemmeno rispondo


Cadiamo dal pero in tre :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mica voleva essere un discorso tra cosa è mehlio tra nord e sud...
> Che la vita al nord sia più cara è un dato di fatto
> Scelgo sempre i pneumatici meno costosi comunque..
> *Sull'africano nemmeno rispondo *


*



*perchè dipende dall'africano? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cadiamo dal pero in tre :mrgreen:


No io non cado dal pero. Ho capito e non gli rispondo...
Comunque non la trovo una battuta cosí pensante...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No io non cado dal pero. Ho capito e non gli rispondo...
> Comunque non la trovo una battuta cosí pensante...


Neanch'io e non la trovo pesante (un po' razzista sì). Se l'avessi trovata pesante (o razzista) avrei risposto :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io e non la trovo pesante (un po' razzista sì). Se l'avessi trovata pesante (o razzista) avrei risposto :mexican:


Io nemmeno razzista
La battuta era sulla caratteristica fisica


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No io non cado dal pero. Ho capito e non gli rispondo...
> Comunque non la trovo una battuta cosí pensante...


io sì.però pesante, affatto pensante


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> orrenda e offensiva per il genere


non vedo come un africano possa offendere le donne se con un grosso crick da gommista solleva le loro automobili per sostituire le gomme. Minerva mi sa che hai pensieri strani, assillanti.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non vedo come un africano possa offendere le donne se con un grosso crick da gommista solleva le loro automobili per sostituire le gomme. Minerva mi sa che hai pensieri strani, assillanti.


Meglio un bravo operaio extracomunitario
che non un laureatino italiano che non si degna di fare certi lavori perchè umilianti.
E credimi anche a lavorare con i pneumatici bisogna saperci fare...

Vorrei vedere io certe persone che combinano con il crick...o peggio con la macchina che toglie il pneumatico dal cerchione....ah toh guarda so come si fa in teoria...ma guarda in pratica...ho strappato il pneumatico...ma guarda...e si che ho due lauree in tasca...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Bhe due sono le cose, o hai una macchina grande con ruote grandi, oppure il gommista t'ha fatto il culo
> 
> 
> 
> Ci sono sottomarche di gomme che sono le stesse aziende conosciute e rinomate con altro nome, la prossima volta domanda a du cuinnuto di gommista, lui sa. E se dice di non sapere è pikkì è un crastu, tu cancia gommista e ti scegli quello che non fa il crasto.



io anche le pago meno e sono del nord ...


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io anche le pago meno e sono del nord ...


da quale gommista vai?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> da quale gommista vai?



dal mio 
in valle...


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> M*eglio un bravo operaio extracomunitario
> che non un laureatino italiano che non si degna di fare certi lavori perchè umilianti.
> E credimi anche a lavorare con i pneumatici bisogna saperci fare...*
> 
> Vorrei vedere io certe persone che combinano con il crick...o peggio con la macchina che toglie il pneumatico dal cerchione....ah toh guarda so come si fa in teoria...ma guarda in pratica...ho strappato il pneumatico...ma guarda...e si che ho due lauree in tasca...


condivido


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido


non capisco ma mi adeguo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non capisco ma mi adeguo.


Nemmeno io
Ma qui nessuno sta mwttendo in discussione l'operato di un africano a cobfronto con un italiano..
Mah


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Ma qui nessuno sta mwttendo in discussione l'operato di un africano a cobfronto con un italiano..
> Mah


confrontavamo altro, nello specifico, il crick.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Ma qui nessuno sta mwttendo in discussione l'operato di un africano a cobfronto con un italiano..
> Mah


allora non si tira fuori l'africano e i suoi presunti attributi fisici offendendo lui e le donne.
lui lo ha fatto con leggerezza ma a me ha dato fastidio , a te no e lo hai detto .


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora non si tira fuori l'africano e i suoi presunti attributi fisici offendendo lui e le donne.
> lui lo ha fatto con leggerezza ma a me ha dato fastidio , a te no e lo hai detto .



Non capisco
Ma non te la permetto...
Ma te la metto...la manina....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora non si tira fuori l'africano e i suoi presunti attributi fisici offendendo lui e le donne.
> lui lo ha fatto con leggerezza ma a me ha dato fastidio , a te no e lo hai detto .


Perchè pensi che un africano si senta offeso se gli dai del superdotato?
Mah
Per il resto era una battuta all'Oscuro, e sinceramente non ho pensato nemmeno un istante che pensasse seriamemte quello che ha detto


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora non si tira fuori l'africano e i suoi presunti attributi fisici offendendo lui e le donne.
> lui lo ha fatto con leggerezza ma a me ha dato fastidio , a te no e lo hai detto .


minerva, ma sei seria?  

dicendo che l'uomo nero ha un pipino in genere più grande dell'uomo bianco non penso sia offensivo. Avrebbe dovuto risentirsi Acheo, il Conte, Gas e gli altri, non tu, così come dicendo che la donna è attratta dall'uomo di prima, non penso ci sia così tanto scandalo. 

Chiamate JB, per favore.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e sinceramente non ho pensato nemmeno un istante che pensasse seriamemte quello che ha detto



grazie avvocato, mi faccia avere la parcella via mail.

scusa minerva, ma voi donne, se non ricordo male,  avete due tette avanti, quasi sempre e,  in base alle dimensioni siete più o meno apprezzate.  Non vedo perchè lo stesso metro non possa essere usato dalle donne per l'uomo.
Non venirmi a dire che giudicate solo dall'intelletto. E' una falsità.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io anche le pago meno e sono del nord ...



e prendete stipendi piu'alti...pagate meno la benzina..etc etc...vero?


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minerva, ma sei seria?
> 
> dicendo che l'uomo nero ha un pipino in genere più grande dell'uomo bianco non penso sia offensivo. Avrebbe dovuto risentirsi Acheo, il Conte, Gas e gli altri, non tu, così come dicendo che la donna è attratta dall'uomo di prima, non penso ci sia così tanto scandalo.
> 
> Chiamate JB, per favore.


ma che ne sai tu del mio attributo?
sei geloso perchè è piccolino? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e prendete stipendi piu'alti...pagate meno la benzina..etc etc...vero?



non direi ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie avvocato, mi faccia avere la parcella via mail.
> 
> scusa minerva, ma voi donne, se non ricordo male,  avete due tette avanti, quasi sempre e,  in base alle dimensioni siete più o meno apprezzate.  Non vedo perchè lo stesso metro non possa essere usato dalle donne per l'uomo.
> Non venirmi a dire che giudicate solo dall'intelletto. E' una falsità.


Io ho scritto "un po'" perché ho capito l'intento scherzoso. Non è il dire che può essere apprezzato un aspetto (seno o pene grande) o anche no (è pieno di uomini che preferiscono il seno piccolo e donna che sanno che se no si arriva a casi estremi le misure hanno un'importanza relativa e che, anzi, un membro molto grosso limita alcune posizioni) ma attribuirlo a una categoria di persone, che siano neri o svedesi non cambia molto, è "concettualmente" razzista. Non era nelle tue intenzioni e quindi non lo era.


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

mi pare che stiamo creando una storia su una semplice battuta
sicuramente la battuta poteva essere interpretata di cattivo gusto
ma la sua era solamente una battuta scherzosa

suvvia


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *"concettualmente" razzista. Non era nelle tue intenzioni e quindi non lo era*.


brava, come te farfy, ed aggiungo Gas, e tutti gli altri che hanno, INTELLIGENTEMENTE, capito.. 
sinceramente alcuni di questi signori, li rispedirei nei loro paesi, ma non perchè io sia razzista (non me ne frega una cippa di tutti, qualunque sia la nazionalità), ma perchè vengono per delinquere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brava, come te farfy.
> sinceramente alcuni di questi signori, li rispedirei nei loro paesi, ma non perchè io sia razzista (non me ne frega una cippa di tutti, qualunque sia la nazionalità), ma perchè vengono per delinquere.


Sai come lo dicevano dei siciliani negli USA


----------



## Hellseven (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai come lo dicevano dei siciliani negli USA


L'essere umano non impara mai dal passato e la storia si ripete sempre .... Sempre.....


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai come lo dicevano dei siciliani negli USA


ma è la storia di tutti i giorni: Brunetta, qui in ufficio da me vengono alcuni con le mani sporche ed i pantaloni macchiati dal colore del pomodoro raccolto, altri con le mani curate, profumati ed al polso orologi costosi. 
Come te lo spieghi


----------



## Hellseven (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minerva, ma sei seria?
> 
> dicendo che l'uomo nero ha un pipino in genere più grande dell'uomo bianco non penso sia offensivo. Avrebbe dovuto risentirsi Acheo, il Conte, Gas e gli altri, non tu, così come dicendo che la donna è attratta dall'uomo di prima, non penso ci sia così tanto scandalo.
> 
> Chiamate JB, per favore.


Perché,  JB ha la dotazione di un uomo di colore?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma è la storia di tutti i giorni: Brunetta, qui in ufficio da me vengono alcuni con le mani sporche ed i pantaloni macchiati dal colore del pomodoro raccolto, altri con le mani curate, profumati ed al polso orologi costosi.
> Come te lo spieghi


Alcuni fanno il lavoro che riescono a fare (adeguato o no alle loro capacità) altri fanno lavori adeguati alle loro capacità elevate, altri delinquono. Alcuni hanno pochi soldi, altri ne hanno un po' di più e li spendono con oculatezza, altri ostentano attraverso oggetti il poco che guadagnano pensando che sia un segno di elevazione sociale. C'è di tutto. Hai visto "Pane e cioccolata"? Se no, cercalo. Tra gli italiani in USA c'erano i Sinatra, i Capra, i De Niro e  i Coppola e c'era anche Al Capone.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minerva, ma sei seria?
> 
> dicendo che l'uomo nero ha un pipino in genere più grande dell'uomo bianco non penso sia offensivo. Avrebbe dovuto risentirsi Acheo, il Conte, Gas e gli altri, non tu, così come dicendo che la donna è attratta dall'uomo di prima, non penso ci sia così tanto scandalo.
> 
> Chiamate JB, per favore.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e tu non ti risentivi?

Ma hai mai visto quella scenetta di tinto brass...in cui....coppia di sposini....insomma intortano...un....che lavora in albergo...eh....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e lei poi dice....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....il marochin nel culooooooooooooo....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ma che a milano le cose costino il doppio che da voi non é in segreto
> Ho una monovolume e non di quelle particolarmente grandi



Per il gusto di parlare e capire.... Se un'officina vende gomme firestone o michelin, non ha un prontuario coi prezzi suggeriti, o alcune volte in franchising  o magari chennesò...... insomma se io entro su google e scrivo prezzi gomme michelin etc entro nel dettaglio anche nei prezzi no? 

Dove voglio arrivare? voglio arrivare a questo pensiero- io so il prezzo di una certa marca e vado in officina, questo in base a dove si trova come domicilio di vendita mi stravolge il prezzo? Non sto ironizzando sono serio.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie avvocato, mi faccia avere la parcella via mail.
> 
> scusa minerva, ma voi donne, se non ricordo male,  avete due tette avanti, quasi sempre e,  in base alle dimensioni siete più o meno apprezzate.  Non vedo perchè lo stesso metro non possa essere usato dalle donne per l'uomo.
> Non venirmi a dire che giudicate solo dall'intelletto. E' una falsità.


Eh ma mio caro esiste quella latteria
e quella detta " Maria Tola " da quanto è piatta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché, JB ha la dotazione di un uomo di colore?


non saprei, ma ci sa fare. Con Minerva, intendo e le cassiere del supermercato.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi pare che stiamo creando una storia su una semplice battuta
> sicuramente la battuta poteva essere interpretata di cattivo gusto
> ma la sua era solamente una battuta scherzosa
> 
> suvvia


Caro Gas...
qui ogni giorno si crea una storia su una semplice battuta....

Vediamo la settimana scorsa c'era la moglie migliore...anche se traditrice....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oggi abbiamo che se dico Teron ad Acheo sono razzista....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Per il gusto di parlare e capire.... Se un'officina vende gomme firestone o michelin, non ha un prontuario coi* prezzi suggeriti*, o alcune volte in franchising  o magari chennesò...... insomma se io entro su google e scrivo prezzi gomme michelin etc entro nel dettaglio anche nei prezzi no?
> 
> Dove voglio arrivare? voglio arrivare a questo pensiero- io so il prezzo di una certa marca e vado in officina, questo in base a dove si trova come domicilio di vendita mi stravolge il prezzo? Non sto ironizzando sono serio.


Suggeriti. Poi, in base alle spese possono far pagare di più o meno e ancor più la mano d'opera.


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Per il gusto di parlare e capire.... Se un'officina vende gomme firestone o michelin, non ha un prontuario coi prezzi suggeriti, o alcune volte in franchising o magari chennesò...... insomma se io entro su google e scrivo prezzi gomme michelin etc entro nel dettaglio anche nei prezzi no?
> 
> Dove voglio arrivare? voglio arrivare a questo pensiero- io so il prezzo di una certa marca e vado in officina, questo in base a dove si trova come domicilio di vendita mi stravolge il prezzo? Non sto ironizzando sono serio.


Claudio, non è il pneumatico che varia di prezzo ma la prestazione del gommista
solitamente al prezzo del pneumatico ci devi aggiungere l'equilibratura e il montaggio
normalmente oggi il costo dello smaltimento del vecchio te lo scontano gratuitamente
per cui quello che fa variare il costo è la mano d'opera dove in alcune zone è più cara rispetto ad altre


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcuni fanno il lavoro che riescono a fare (adeguato o no alle loro capacità) altri fanno lavori adeguati alle loro capacità elevate, altri delinquono. Alcuni hanno pochi soldi, altri ne hanno un po' di più e li spendono con oculatezza, altri ostentano attraverso oggetti il poco che guadagnano pensando che sia un segno di elevazione sociale. C'è di tutto. Hai visto "Pane e cioccolata"? Se no, cercalo. Tra gli italiani in USA c'erano i Sinatra, i Capra, i De Niro e  i Coppola e c'era anche Al Capone.


Eh ma in Italia gli unici ricchi sono o i delinquenti o i politici...
Ovvio in USA aggiungiamo le lobby ebraiche...ma non diciamolo...perchè sennò è razzismo...

E se non fossi razzista dovrei trombare la giovane e la vecchia...

Ma siccome la giovane me la dà e la vecchia no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

brunetta, dicaimo la stessa cosa. Chi lavora resta, chi lavorerà entro 2 mesi resta, chi non cerca lavoro e sta in piazza a spacciare, potrebbero mandarla da dove è venuto a calci in culo. E chiudo.


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Conte, tu che sei vicentino, qui non dovresti nemmeno metterci piede. Parli sempre male di noi terùn.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Per il gusto di parlare e capire.... Se un'officina vende gomme firestone o michelin, non ha un prontuario coi prezzi suggeriti, o alcune volte in franchising  o magari chennesò...... insomma se io entro su google e scrivo prezzi gomme michelin etc entro nel dettaglio anche nei prezzi no?
> 
> Dove voglio arrivare? voglio arrivare a questo pensiero- io so il prezzo di una certa marca e vado in officina, questo in base a dove si trova come domicilio di vendita mi stravolge il prezzo? Non sto ironizzando sono serio.


Certo so che sei serio
Ma i luoghi comuni sai....

Poi c'è gommista e gommista

Esempio se tu vai da uno grosso concessionario Michelin, mi pare ovvio che troverai le Michelen con un prezzo, leggermente inferiore, perchè appunto la Michelin offre sconti e premio a seconda di quanto vendi...no?

Poi ovvio mio caro, troviamo ai mercatoni pneumatici che costano la metà, ma in genere è perchè si tratta di invenduto di vecchia data....

Un pneumatico nuovo si deteriora nel tempo....

Provare per credere...
Cosa può succedere?
Vecchino fa 1000 km all'anno.

In vent'anni 20mila.
Pneumatici come nuovi e passano la revisione, MA sono inconsumabili perchè diventati durissimi...
Ma tenuta strada men che zero...

Però passano la revisione...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Gas...
> qui ogni giorno si crea una storia su una semplice battuta....
> 
> Vediamo la settimana scorsa c'era la moglie migliore...anche se traditrice....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



amico io sono di parte perche''amica''viene proprio da laggiu',posto dimenticato da Dio senza nessuna speranza,e come sai moglie,aveva un genitore originario sempre di giu'.Anche qua'alle volte sbarelliamo,dicendo che l'Italia finisce dopo il passo della Futa,dopo prov Firenze...ma e'poi vero che per i milanesi finisce dopo il Po,cioe'a Piacenza,e un 'amico di Bolzano mi dice dopo Ora(inizia il Trentino....).Ma ti dico che se Garibaldi,non li avesse obbligati ad essere italiani,forse starebbero meglio....al Sud..........


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Conte, tu che sei vicentino, qui non dovresti nemmeno metterci piede. Parli sempre male di noi terùn.


Sempre male?
Ma sei tu che dici che i siciliani sono terun...
Per me non lo sono...
I siciliani sono siciliani...

Però tanto per essere razzista ti dico una cosa...
Qui a Vicenza i migliori muratori sono i Siciliani...
Più bravi dei vicentini...

E lo dico perchè sono razzista...


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

vedi che è come dico io: sono più bravi, l'uomo nero ce l'ha più grosso. Sei razzista.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, non è il pneumatico che varia di prezzo ma la prestazione del gommista
> solitamente al prezzo del pneumatico ci devi aggiungere l'equilibratura e il montaggio
> normalmente oggi il costo dello smaltimento del vecchio te lo scontano gratuitamente
> per cui quello che fa variare il costo è la mano d'opera dove in alcune zone è più cara rispetto ad altre



Si vero, probabile che la differenza sta nel costo della prestazione, ma è così diversa da poter essere presa in considerazione gas?


----------



## Lui (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Si vero, probabile che la differenza sta nel costo della prestazione, ma è così diversa da poter essere presa in considerazione gas?


sei l'unico che parla ancora di gomme. 

ciao


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo so che sei serio
> Ma i luoghi comuni sai....
> 
> Poi c'è gommista e gommista
> ...



Aspetta conte, non parlo di vecchi pneumatici, parlo di quelle aziende che usano lo scarto e lo usano attraverso nuove fabbriche, il marchio è diverso ma la ditta originaria è la stessa.

Poi hai ragione parlando di sicurezza, credo che già dopo un anno il pneumatico anche se esteticamente nuovo ha perso le caratteristiche iniziali. Come l'olio come tanto altro.....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Per il gusto di parlare e capire.... Se un'officina vende gomme firestone o michelin, non ha un prontuario coi prezzi suggeriti, o alcune volte in franchising  o magari chennesò...... insomma se io entro su google e scrivo prezzi gomme michelin etc entro nel dettaglio anche nei prezzi no?
> 
> Dove voglio arrivare? voglio arrivare a questo pensiero- io so il prezzo di una certa marca e vado in officina, questo in base a dove si trova come domicilio di vendita mi stravolge il prezzo? Non sto ironizzando sono serio.


Non ne ho idea. Siamo partiti con il prezzo di annuccia a me per cambiare 4 gomme ci vogliono con la marca piú schifosa 200 euro in piú
Che ti devo dire? 
Mi sono informata e il meccanico mi fa il preZzo internet. Ho girato diversi gommisti ma il costo non cambia


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Si vero, probabile che la differenza sta nel costo della prestazione, ma è così diversa da poter essere presa in considerazione gas?


Beh vedi parliamoci chiaro...
Non so per i gommisti, ma difficile che un meccanico artigiano abbia una tariffa oraria identica a quella della concessionaria. Posso dire che negli anni le concessionarie hanno fatto le malore pur di tenersi i clienti per fare il tagliando da loro.
Ovvio le case automobilistiche hanno creato tutte attrezzature e pezzi specifici per le loro automobili, per cui, per un meccanico generico, diventa sempre più oneroso attrezzarsi...

Però alle volte lui può consigliarti pezzi di ricambio che sono migliori degli originali...
Esempio io ficcherei per il culo ai giappi quella casso di pompa dell'acqua che montano nella C1, nell'Aygo, e nella peageut...
Sono motori identici della Toyota...
Ma che istallino pompe dell'acqua con la base in lamiera stampata fa ridere eh?

Così trovi la stessa pompa con la base fatta meglio, ma che costa il doppio...ma almeno sei sicuro che non resti a piedi ogni 20 mila km...

Basta prendere in mano le due pompe e pesarle per rendersi conto della differenza.

Fanno presto a dire noi qualità qui e qualità là...bisogna mettere nasino dentro nei motori e se ne vedono di cazzate eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Aspetta conte, non parlo di vecchi pneumatici, parlo di quelle aziende che usano lo scarto e lo usano attraverso nuove fabbriche, il marchio è diverso ma la ditta originaria è la stessa.
> 
> Poi hai ragione parlando di sicurezza, credo che già dopo un anno il pneumatico anche se esteticamente nuovo ha perso le caratteristiche iniziali. Come l'olio come tanto altro.....


Bon il mio gommista sostituiri pneumatici:
Solo su appuntamento.
Mezz'ora d'intervento.
Euro 30.

Gli ultimi che ho cambiato mi sono costati mi pare 520 euro.
Ma sono pneumatici rinforzati.

Cioè casso si possono montare solo quelli scritti nel libretto.
Non quel casso che ci pare.

La mia auto andrebbe meglio, a mio avviso, con pneumatici non rinforzati, ma revisione non passo, se faccio incidente mi metto nei guai...

Poi non essendo gommista non me ne intendo...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Conte, tu che sei vicentino, qui non dovresti nemmeno metterci piede. Parli sempre male di noi terùn.



Compà permettimi di scrivere una cosa, il conte non è razzista, usa distinguere, questo si, e lo fa in base alla sua provenienza. Ho notato nel conte quella capacità di dire terrone a quel coglione siciliano che ha detto o fatto una cazzata, ora o passata. Non si nasconde dietro facciate non dicendo terrone per distinguere, e lo fa con il siciliano il napoletano, lo fa con chi deve farlo perchè siamo ovunque, ci evidenziamo nel bene e nel male. Però per quel poco che conosco il conte, se lui usa dire terrone perchè insomma ci siamo noi, sa anche dire stronzo o cretino a chicchessia. 

Non sono le persone come il conte ad offendere in questo caso, ma bensì altre.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea. Siamo partiti con il prezzo di annuccia a me per cambiare 4 gomme ci vogliono con la marca piú schifosa 200 euro in piú
> Che ti devo dire?
> Mi sono informata e il meccanico mi fa il preZzo internet. Ho girato diversi gommisti ma il costo non cambia


E che mi devi dire? A quanto pare la differenza c'è. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei l'unico che parla ancora di gomme.
> 
> ciao



Bhe aspetto oscuro che mi arrivi in aiuto e dica, ma Clà che ne capisce se con quel moscerino che si ritrova tra le gambe fa finta di non capire?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh vedi parliamoci chiaro...
> Non so per i gommisti, ma difficile che un meccanico artigiano abbia una tariffa oraria identica a quella della concessionaria. Posso dire che negli anni le concessionarie hanno fatto le malore pur di tenersi i clienti per fare il tagliando da loro.
> Ovvio le case automobilistiche hanno creato tutte attrezzature e pezzi specifici per le loro automobili, per cui, per un meccanico generico, diventa sempre più oneroso attrezzarsi...
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minerva, ma sei seria?
> 
> dicendo che l'uomo nero ha un pipino in genere più grande dell'uomo bianco non penso sia offensivo. Avrebbe dovuto risentirsi Acheo, il Conte, Gas e gli altri, non tu, così come dicendo che la donna è attratta dall'uomo di prima, non penso ci sia così tanto scandalo.
> 
> Chiamate JB, per favore.


certo che non è scandaloso, è un tipo di battute che detesto io che non ero obbligata ad entrare qui dove è normale farle.
chiedo scusa
bon ...non è un caso diplomatico


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

aVvolte mi chiede se non sia più "comodo" restare a sguazzare nella propria ignoranza.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2013)

buongiorno....(si fa per dire)

come andiamo?

qui il tempo è schifosissimo...vento vento e solo vento e anche freddo....
ma si può..siamo quasi a giugno e non riesco a mettere le maniche corte...
dov'è finita l'estate che stava arrivando??

mi sa che non solo non esistono le mezze stagioni..ma ci hanno pignorato anche le stagioni...


ciao fate i bravi


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> aVvolte mi chiede se non sia più "comodo" restare a sguazzare nella propria ignoranza.



L'apatia quanto tempo dura di solito? lo scirocco di solito tre giorni. 

Mi riuordu quannu iera schiettu... i natati ca mi facieva, minchia un birieva chiù la costa!! e sulu un fuoddi mi stava o latu, sapiddu chu iera chiù fuoddi. 

Ma un fuoddi addiventa mai sanu ri ciriveddu? e unu sanu addiventa mai fuoddi! 

Ma cà un stamu parrannu ri malatii stamu parrannu ri libertà! ri futtirisinni! run'aviri pinseri! scassamientu ri minchia! 

Susirisi a matina e aviri un sulu pinsieri! addivirtirisi! 

Era fuoddi si! e c'è quannu pensu ca, u putissi issieri puru uora! 

E diri cà........ sugnu patruni ra me vita!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno....(si fa per dire)
> 
> come andiamo?
> 
> ...



Non fare così..... è soltanto una brezza che dura due giorni massimo, qua è passata ed ora c'è scirocco, cavuru! le maniche corte si mettono già da un mese e passa, i bagni si fanno già da un mese e passa..... sulu cu addiventa vecchiu un s'adduna che le stagioni su siempri i stissi, semu nuatri chi canciamu forse?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Mi ricordo quando chattavo, minchia quante persone conosciuteee!! ma quante!! e le conoscevo davvero bene, ma bene bene.Cazzo come si confidavano oh!! 


Una tizia riuscì pure a prendermi!! a tenermi a se! a stare in chat a parlare, al cellulare ed a vederci pure in cam. Passavamo il tempo assieme.

Lei ricca e sposata, agiatissima! un passato da drogata, e amante del fratello dello sposo! amante che si drogava ma voleva smettere, amante che, la picchiava! amante che morì per colpa sua ed in parte anche mia per i suggerimenti che davo.
Morì anche una ragazzina di cinque anni, sua nipote.
Anche lei la mia conoscente fu operata.

Partì anche per l'america, per ferie cioè. Come partì per l'america e la disintossicazione dell'amante! 


Mi fermo  scrivendo anche di altre conoscenze, ma quante!! troppe! troppe!! 

Ma quante minchiate!! ma quante!! quante! 

Ma una cosa l'ho imparata però e non la dico.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Non fare così..... è soltanto una brezza che dura due giorni massimo, qua è passata ed ora c'è scirocco, cavuru! le maniche corte si mettono già da un mese e passa, i bagni si fanno già da un mese e passa..... sulu cu addiventa vecchiu un s'adduna che le stagioni su siempri i stissi, semu nuatri chi canciamu forse?


beh qui ha fatto fine aprile inizio maggio bello..poi ha iniziato a piovere e fare ffresco....brezza temporanea na mazza...
in gen ere di questi tempi siamo al mare...

vabeh..
tanto io sono rinchiusa  alavorare tutto il giorno sai quanto mi cambia...
certo il sole mette di buonumore...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh qui ha fatto fine aprile inizio maggio bello..poi ha iniziato a piovere e fare ffresco....brezza temporanea na mazza...
> in gen ere di questi tempi siamo al mare...
> 
> vabeh..
> ...



:mrgreen:

Qualche giorno di questi, non so quando però, sarò la nei dintorni di messina.

Mi prendo un week-end ( minchia scrivere meek-end mi fa sentire figo) ( e scrivere figo mi fa pensare a mio figlio che dice... fico però!!) 

Annù se ti va una botta e via, io ci sarò!

Minchia lascia stare, mi sono ricordato che anche mio figlio sarà con me, niente botta. Ma che palle però!!!


Da modifica messaggio scrivo- saremo la per pescare.

Il botta e via mi ha annebbiato la mente e mi ero scordato la motivazione reale dell'intervento a cabbasisi! :mrgreen:

Ho scritto che saremo a pescare ?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Qualche giorno di questi, non so quando però, sarò la nei dintorni di messina.
> 
> ...




ma guarda questo..
aò....
:incazzato:



un giorno di questi vengo io li e la botta te la do io..
com la sparga però...


ciao caro...
ti voglio bene
lo sai


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma guarda questo..
> aò....
> :incazzato:
> 
> ...



Io sicuro ? e quando mai io sono sicuro di qualcosa? manco so se verremo la oppure andremo nel trapanese. ( trapanese mi ricorda qualcosa del sesso, ma sono io che sono malato.... do troppa importanza a sto cazzo di sesso) e dire che l'età c'è. Mah forse è vero i vecchi sono tutti dei porci. Non lo dico io eh!! l'ho sentito dire! sia chiaro, che poi mi sfruculiano i coglioni se non chiarisco.


Modifica messaggio- ma perchè scrivi così male? non sei sola in ufficio? 





















































































Solo io son capace di far incazzare così!! ma mi verrà dato credito di ciò?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io sicuro ? e quando mai io sono sicuro di qualcosa? manco so se verremo la oppure andremo nel trapanese. ( *trapanese mi ricorda qualcosa *del sesso, ma sono io che sono malato.... do troppa importanza a sto cazzo di sesso) e dire che l'età c'è. Mah forse è vero i vecchi sono tutti dei porci. Non lo dico io eh!! l'ho sentito dire! sia chiaro, che poi mi sfruculiano i coglioni se non chiarisco.


anche  a me....



:rotfl:
tranquillo...



come sta tua moglie?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io sicuro ? e quando mai io sono sicuro di qualcosa? manco so se verremo la oppure andremo nel trapanese. ( trapanese mi ricorda qualcosa del sesso, ma sono io che sono malato.... do troppa importanza a sto cazzo di sesso) e dire che l'età c'è. Mah forse è vero i vecchi sono tutti dei porci. Non lo dico io eh!! l'ho sentito dire! sia chiaro, che poi mi sfruculiano i coglioni se non chiarisco.
> 
> 
> Modifica messaggio- ma perchè scrivi così male? non sei sola in ufficio?
> ...





non avevo letto la modifica..
scrivo di corsa...


mio marito è con me....
quindi...
sbircia e mi incazzo...
ultimamente lavoriamo insieme e ci scanniamo:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche  a me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prima eco fatta, lei non ha visto nulla io si! l'ho visto in tutte le pose, ma tutte tutte!!!!! ho visto pure la mano che poggiava in viso, ( stava succhiando il dito?) la testa era madò!!! tutta l'ho vista tutta!!!!!! pareva guardarmi e dirmi appena nasco son cazzi tuoi!! 

Che bello però!! è fantastico! 

Il sesso ancora non si vede, è sicuramente femmina.... perchè se era maschio si vedeva eccome, a discapito di quello che scrive oscuro..... :smile: manca a me ma compensano i figli masculi!! :carneval:

Modifica messaggio- ahh ecco ho letto il tuo modifica messaggio, capito ora.


Ehm si sta bene, mi sono accorto ora che mancava la risposta vera.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Prima eco fatta, lei non ha visto nulla io si! l'ho visto in tutte le pose, ma tutte tutte!!!!! ho visto pure la mano che poggiava in viso, ( stava succhiando il dito?) la testa era madò!!! tutta l'ho vista tutta!!!!!! pareva guardarmi e dirmi appena nasco son cazzi tuoi!!
> 
> Che bello però!! è fantastico!
> 
> Il sesso ancora non si vede, è sicuramente femmina.... perchè se era maschio si vedeva eccome, a discapito di quello che scrive oscuro..... :smile: manca a me ma compensano i figli masculi!! :carneval:


e beh..una femminuccia sarebbe l'ideale...2 maschi già li hai...
che bello
sono contenta...


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> sulu cu addiventa vecchiu un s'adduna che le stagioni su siempri i stissi, semu nuatri chi canciamu forse?


Nun la capì. Vossia, che ma spiega. 

vasamu li manu.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nun la capì. Vossia, che ma spiega.
> 
> vasamu li manu.



Non sono le stagioni a cambiare, siamo noi a cambiare.

Il caldo una volta non dava tutto quel fastidio che da adesso, idem il freddo
Ci si cala per raccogliere una cosa e diciamo ahia! quando questo ahia sta diventando soltanto un'abitudine alla lamentela e non tanto per l'anzianità.
la pennichella al posto della passeggiata.
e le ossa scricchiolano non tanto per la vecchiaia ma tanto perchè siamo noi a non muoverci più perchè gli interessi adesso sono altri, vedi pennichella, vedi mancanza di desiderio di un qualcosa..... 

A pruossima vuota vasami staminchia, purpu!


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2013)

acheo stai messo male.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> acheo stai messo male.



Metafora, ironia. 

Telefono al bar. se serve qualcosa fammi un fischio.


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Metafora, ironia.
> 
> Telefono al bar. se serve qualcosa fammi un fischio.


va stocchidi u cuoddu. sempre nta stu minchia di bar. ma chiè, ti paianu?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> va stocchidi u cuoddu. sempre nta stu minchia di bar. ma chiè, ti paianu?




Minchia chi acidità!! ma t'abbrucia u culu stamatina? o avi ca un fikki rassai! ramucilla na butticedda ogni tantu, macari tinni vai puru tu o bar a manciari e ririri.


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2013)

a botticedda a resi, a Milano, ma chi botticedda, botticedduna fu. nun ti pozzu riri cu è, a canusci e, siccomu si iarrusu, u capisti macari. acqua nbucca, nun siri vastasu, ca legghi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a botticedda a resi, a Milano, ma chi botticedda, botticedduna fu. nun ti pozzu riri cu è, a canusci e, siccomu si iarrusu, u capisti macari. acqua nbucca, nun siri vastasu, ca legghi.



ahhaahahaahahahaahaauahauahaahaahahhahahahaahahahahahahahhauhauhauaahahahaah


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> ahhaahahaahahahaahaauahauahaahaahahhahahahaahahahahahahahhauhauhauaahahahaah


non ridere, potrebbe pensare che la prendiamo per il culo, metaforicamente parlando.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ridere, potrebbe pensare che la prendiamo per il culo, metaforicamente parlando.


Eh ma, citandomi hai confermato :up: 


E dire che era una semplice risata...... boh!


----------



## Annuccia (24 Maggio 2013)

buongiorni....

quanti nuovi utenti leggo.....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorni....
> 
> quanti nuovi utenti leggo.....


buongiorno:smile:


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> buongiorno:smile:


mi spiegate che vuol dire tra le notifiche un approvazione?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> mi spiegate che vuol dire tra le notifiche un approvazione?



NO.


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> NO.


No nn me lo spieghi o vuol dire no


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> No nn me lo spieghi o vuol dire no


 era un no, non te lo spiego. 

Qualcuno ha approvato qualcosa che hai scritto.

Ci sono anche le disapprovazioni.

Tutto viene fatto in anonimo. 

Ma è meglio che ti leggi il regolamento. :rotfl:

PS L'autrice di chi ha voluto questo si chiama Minerva, se non fosse stato per lei non ci sarebbe stata sta regola.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> mi spiegate che vuol dire tra le notifiche un approvazione?


sotto ogni post c'è un asterisco. Se lo premi puoi approvare o disapprovare il post
qualcuno ha approvato il tuo
Leggerai di smeraldi (approvazioni) e rubini (disapprovazioni)


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> era un no, non te lo spiego.
> 
> Qualcuno ha approvato qualcosa che hai scritto.
> 
> ...


ah ecco... quindi ho scritto cosa buona e giusta..... sto preoccupandomi di me.... con l'età sto diventando saggio..... va a finire che mi innamoro anche del natale..... ahahahahaha :carneval:grazie


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sotto ogni post c'è un asterisco. Se lo premi puoi approvare o disapprovare il post
> qualcuno ha approvato il tuo
> Leggerai di smeraldi (approvazioni) e rubini (disapprovazioni)


ok butterfly ti ho appena approvato.... adesso so come si fa ......


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ok butterfly ti ho appena approvato.... adesso so come si fa ......


:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Metafora, ironia.
> 
> Telefono al bar. se serve qualcosa fammi un fischio.



ma hai ragione. Una volta si andava al bar. ora si chiama


----------



## Annuccia (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> buongiorno:smile:


buongiorno tesora...

l'unica persona che ricambia i saluti..
eh si le donne sono sempre le più educate....
:smile:

mentre gli "uomini che dividiamo" (si fa per dire..perchè a me personalmente non è mai stata corrisposta alcuna metà...) invece...sono proprio di maleducati...

tzè..

devo scappare(come sempre)

bacio grande
solo a te


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

Ma Lui dov 'è?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno tesora...
> 
> l'unica persona che ricambia i saluti..
> eh si le donne sono sempre le più educate....
> ...



Io non salutai soltanto per un motivo, non ti vidi proprio. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Lui dov 'è?


Renato Zero.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Renato Zero.


hai ripreso il tuo nick vedo......in effetti acheo mi stava un po' sulle balle....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Il mio caro compare non scrive più le sue ultime prima di andare in week! mi pare che, o si sta scocciando o ha altro da fare! che peccato era bello leggerlo. aveva quel modo unico e solo di far sorridere, era un appuntamento grazioso!


Con questa bacchettata e la bocca che mi brucia per il troppo pepe nel pani ca meusa ho finito di lamentarmi. 


Orevuare e buon fine settimana.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il mio caro compare non scrive più le sue ultime prima di andare in week! mi pare che, o si sta scocciando o ha altro da fare! che peccato era bello leggerlo. aveva quel modo unico e solo di far sorridere, era un appuntamento grazioso!
> 
> 
> Con questa bacchettata e la bocca che mi brucia per il troppo pepe nel pani ca meusa ho finito di lamentarmi.
> ...


Più che altro non succede più niente di eclatante...che fra salimbene possa scrivere no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ah si Ultimo è finalmente tornato 
e ha messo la testa a posto...

Altra bocca da sfamare...e te ne accorgerai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Lui dov 'è?



ammore, ti sono mancato? MI FA' PIACERE.


Acheo, testa di minchiazza lenta, ti decidi: o Ultimo o Acheo. Acheo, effettivamente, dava l'idea del frocio che sei, ti si intonava meglio, ultimo rappresenta la lentezza di comprendonio. dovresti mixare i due nick, sarebbero perfetti per te, Minchiuzza. UltimoAcheo è perfetto. ti rappresenta.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

oggi invoco pazienza......
buongiono.


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi invoco pazienza......
> buongiono.


sei venuta a rompere i gabasisi anche tu? 



tutti avete problemi. chi con la squadruzza che perde la partita, chi proclama guerra per i propri diritti, chi cade ai piedi dell'uomo irragiungibile, e che cazzo.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei venuta a rompere i gabasisi anche tu?
> 
> 
> 
> tutti avete problemi. chi con la squadruzza che perde la partita, chi proclama guerra per i propri diritti, chi cade ai piedi dell'uomo irragiungibile, e che cazzo.


scusa eh??

non ho problemi..o meglio non posso definirli tali...
era giusto per parlare...

uè hai mangiato yogurt stamattina?


ciao caro..
ti vogio bene.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro non succede più niente di eclatante...che fra salimbene possa scrivere no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ah si Ultimo è finalmente tornato
> e ha messo la testa a posto...
> ...



Io messo la testa a posto? certo. Fino alla prossima sboccata.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

*Che strano, ieri sera ho pensato a Minerva*

Premessa: la domenica con circa 40 persone siamo stati in un agriturismo, si organizza per passarsi il tempo il gioco del fazzoletto..... ( :mrgreen: ) bhe io atletico aitante veloce scattante... posso soltanto far bella figura... e bhe mia moglie mi guarda.. i miei figli anche.. ( IO DEVO FARE PER FORZA BELLA FIGURA, il mio ego e la mia sportività e competizione sono al centro della mia vita) parte il gioco e giochiamo, chiaramente faccio bella figura e faccio anche divertire.. quello è anche lo scopo ( non sono egocentrico, ma di più!!) :mrgreen::mrgreen: Eh si bella figura fu! dopo circa un paio d'ore però qualcosa al piede fa male, ed anche all'inguine... porca paletta ho forzato troppo!! ( cioè sono anzianotto volevo scrivere, ma che sono scemo che lo scrivo? mah!!! ) 



Allora ieri sera arrivo a casa, Figlio veloce che dobbiamo andare a pescare e voglio allestire il tutto con la luce del sole!! prepariamo il tutto e stiamo quasi per andare.

Accade qualcosa però, una frase vola per la stanza, chiara, tranquilla, serena, amorevole, pacata...... gira nella stanza sbattendo ovunque e entrando nelle mie orecchie non tranquilla non pacata non serena... ma come un lampo!!!!!! " figlio attento a tuo padre mi raccomando" 

Sette parole furono, "figlio attento a tuo padre mi raccomando" 

Una volta diceva Clà stai attento a tuo figlio.... 

Non dico altro, ancora devo riprendermi. 

PS ma vaffanculo va! :infelice:


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

cla, acchiù nun si buonu manco pi jiardiri u furnu a ligna. latra vicchiaia.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cla, acchiù nun si buonu manco pi jiardiri u furnu a ligna. latra vicchiaia.



Cu parrò m'arricriò!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premessa: la domenica con circa 40 persone siamo stati in un agriturismo, si organizza per passarsi il tempo il gioco del fazzoletto..... ( :mrgreen: ) bhe io atletico aitante veloce scattante... posso soltanto far bella figura... e bhe mia moglie mi guarda.. i miei figli anche.. ( IO DEVO FARE PER FORZA BELLA FIGURA, il mio ego e la mia sportività e competizione sono al centro della mia vita) parte il gioco e giochiamo, chiaramente faccio bella figura e faccio anche divertire.. quello è anche lo scopo ( non sono egocentrico, ma di più!!) :mrgreen::mrgreen: Eh si bella figura fu! dopo circa un paio d'ore però qualcosa al piede fa male, ed anche all'inguine... porca paletta ho forzato troppo!! ( cioè sono anzianotto volevo scrivere, ma che sono scemo che lo scrivo? mah!!! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma ogni tanto lavori tu?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premessa: la domenica con circa 40 persone siamo stati in un agriturismo, si organizza per passarsi il tempo il gioco del fazzoletto..... ( :mrgreen: ) bhe io atletico aitante veloce scattante... posso soltanto far bella figura... e bhe mia moglie mi guarda.. i miei figli anche.. ( IO DEVO FARE PER FORZA BELLA FIGURA, il mio ego e la mia sportività e competizione sono al centro della mia vita) parte il gioco e giochiamo, chiaramente faccio bella figura e faccio anche divertire.. quello è anche lo scopo ( non sono egocentrico, ma di più!!) :mrgreen::mrgreen: Eh si bella figura fu! dopo circa un paio d'ore però qualcosa al piede fa male, ed anche all'inguine... porca paletta ho forzato troppo!! ( cioè sono anzianotto volevo scrivere, ma che sono scemo che lo scrivo? mah!!! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Più o meno quando i giovani hanno iniziato a darci del "lei". 

Ieri mia figlia mi ha confermato che per lei io sono vecchio.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

ma secondo voi Facebook, è uno spazio adatto al broccolamento? Cioè, si può corteggiare qualcuno tramite FB? 
chi mi passa, parlo con le donnine, il contatto fb? vi rispondo tramite pm.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ogni tanto lavori tu?




:mrgreen:




rido....


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

invece mia figlia mi ha dato recentemente grandi soddisfazioni parlando di un  avvenimento particolare dove lei e il suo gruppo di amici hanno sentito la mia mancanza perché avrei saputo apprezzare la cosa insieme con loro.
mi rendo molto conto che quando si arriva a dire "sto bene con i giovani"la cosa è tristissima per l'evidenza di non esserlo più definitivamente ma visto che l'evento è ineluttabile che almeno si riesca a mantenere freschezza intellettuale-emotiva.
lavoro costantemente con ragazzi e ragazze che collaborano con me e negli anni ho capito di avere influenzato la vita di molti cercando di dare a loro pezzetti di cose imparate a mia volta e comunque noto , per ora, di non aver ancora perso entusiasmo e voglia di imparare a mia volta


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzcosa stavo dicendo?:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e ti pagano?? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Più o meno quando i giovani hanno iniziato a darci del "lei".
> 
> Ieri mia figlia mi ha confermato che per lei io sono vecchio.



auahaahaaahahahahahaha no no...... i miei figli non mi dicono vecchio, sono davvero molto atletico e anche molto giocherellone.....diciamo che mi salvo per questo. 

Però si, mi prendono in giro per la barbetta bianca..... per i vari acciacchi...... per i sonnellini... insomma si divertono sfottendomi, ed io mi scialo con loro difendendomi a spada tratta!

Qualche giorno fa discutendo con un coetaneo gli dissi, quando ero piccolo e guardavo le persone della mia età li consideravo vecchi, poi continuai dicendo, forse ora la nostra generazione è propensa a mantenersi meglio, poca pancia, vita migliore, qualche crema per le rughe, insomma ci si cura di più rispetto a prima. 

Forse cerchiamo soltanto delle scusanti per sentirci meglio? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e ti pagano?? :rotfl:



Assolutamente no.... rido di cuore.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

non possiamo farne a meno, non ci si può sottrarre, ma mantenerci giovani, nello spirito e nel corpo, un po meno, si può, e si vive meglio. io frequento gento di 10/15 anni più giovane di me e, nessuno/a, finora, m'ha mai dato del vecchio.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non possiamo farne a meno, non ci si può sottrarre, ma mantenerci giovani, nello spirito e nel corpo, un po meno, si può, e si vive meglio. io frequento gento di 10/15 anni più giovane di me e, nessuno/a, finora, m'ha mai dato del vecchio.



Lo hai appena asserito, scemo!

E poi si evince soltanto una cosa, frequenti persone molto educate, loro.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> qualche crema per le rughe, insomma ci si cura di più rispetto a prima.


insomma, ti stai infrocendo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> insomma, ti stai infrocendo.



auahhahahahahahaahahah bhe si.... tra sopracciglia, cremine e via discorrendo si. Amo la mia persona e la curo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Vado al bar va.....

Offro soltanto a occhi.... oggi dà cuosa tinta mi sta supra i cabbasisi, insegnati a scrivere cabbasisi cumpà! mah! ma comu minchia u scrivisti avant'ieri! siculo ri sta gran......


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

speriamo che il MDA non legga perchè altrimenti chissà come va a finire.

sinceramente io mi curo più di te. depilazione ogni tre settimane, sopraciglia, manicure e pedicure, palestra, sauna.
non faccio lampade, questo mi manca, sono già scuro di mio e poi preferisco l'abbronzatura del sole di sicilia. Sono precisino con me, ultimamente però sto dando sotto con la birra e la pancetta si nota. devo limitarmi un pò.
mi sto infrocendo anch'io, come vedi.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar va.....
> 
> Offro soltanto a occhi.... oggi dà cuosa tinta mi sta supra i cabbasisi, insegnati a scrivere cabbasisi cumpà! mah! ma comu minchia u scrivisti avant'ieri! siculo ri sta gran......


ma talè, ora macari i pulici ianu a tussi. ma va c..a, và.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> speriamo che il MDA non legga perchè altrimenti chissà come va a finire.
> 
> sinceramente io mi curo più di te. depilazione ogni tre settimane, sopraciglia, manicure e pedicure, palestra, sauna.
> non faccio lampade, questo mi manca, sono già scuro di mio e poi preferisco l'abbronzatura del sole di sicilia. Sono precisino con me, ultimamente però sto dando sotto con la birra e la pancetta si nota. devo limitarmi un pò.
> mi sto infrocendo anch'io, come vedi.


 auahahaahahahahahhahahaaah andiamole sapendo le cose!!! auhauahaahahahahaahhaahahaahah purpu!!!!! purpu!!!!!!! 

Basta io non scrivo più nulla, non vorrei che MDA ( ma cu minchia è stu MDA) si risentisse, a dopo.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

clà, mda: maschio dominate alfa. il resto lo aggiungi tu.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece mia figlia mi ha dato recentemente grandi soddisfazioni parlando di un  avvenimento particolare dove lei e il suo gruppo di amici hanno sentito la mia mancanza perché avrei saputo apprezzare la cosa insieme con loro.
> mi rendo molto conto che quando si arriva a dire "sto bene con i giovani"la cosa è tristissima per l'evidenza di non esserlo più definitivamente ma visto che l'evento è ineluttabile che almeno si riesca a mantenere freschezza intellettuale-emotiva.
> lavoro costantemente con ragazzi e ragazze che collaborano con me e negli anni ho capito di avere influenzato la vita di molti cercando di dare a loro pezzetti di cose imparate a mia volta e comunque noto , per ora, di non aver ancora perso entusiasmo e voglia di imparare a mia volta
> 
> ...


Anch'io sono ancora stupita quando mia figlia e le sue amiche mi vogliono con loro. Non siamo proprio babbione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahaahaaahahahahahaha no no...... i miei figli non mi dicono vecchio, sono davvero molto atletico e anche molto giocherellone.....diciamo che mi salvo per questo.
> 
> Però si, mi prendono in giro per la barbetta bianca..... per i vari acciacchi...... per i sonnellini... insomma si divertono sfottendomi, ed io mi scialo con loro difendendomi a spada tratta!
> 
> ...


No si è effettivamente più giovani, infatti si campa, mediamente, di più e gli anni del benessere sono maggiori. P.S. Il gioco del fazzoletto sarebbe "bandiera"?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar va.....
> 
> Offro soltanto a occhi.... oggi dà cuosa tinta mi sta supra i cabbasisi, insegnati a scrivere cabbasisi cumpà! mah! ma comu minchia u scrivisti avant'ieri! siculo ri sta gran......


grazie e come sempre a buon rendere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> speriamo che il MDA non legga perchè altrimenti chissà come va a finire.
> 
> sinceramente io mi curo più di te. *depilazione ogni tre settimane, sopraciglia*, manicure e pedicure, palestra, sauna.
> non faccio lampade, questo mi manca, sono già scuro di mio e poi preferisco l'abbronzatura del sole di sicilia. Sono precisino con me, ultimamente però sto dando sotto con la birra e la pancetta si nota. devo limitarmi un pò.
> mi sto infrocendo anch'io, come vedi.


Mi auguro anzi ti auguro che sia una battuta.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io sono ancora stupita quando mia figlia e le sue amiche mi vogliono con loro. Non siamo proprio babbione.



Anch'io rimango ancora stupita quanto mia figlia e le sue .............

Che ignoranza però. mah! da questo forum dovrei cancellarmi.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi auguro anzi ti auguro che sia una battuta.


dimenticavo lo smalto trasparente alle unghie delle mani.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anch'io rimango ancora stupita quanto mia figlia e le sue .............
> 
> Che ignoranza però. mah! da questo forum dovrei cancellarmi.


spiegati meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anch'io rimango ancora stupita quanto mia figlia e le sue .............
> 
> Che ignoranza però. mah! da questo forum dovrei cancellarmi.


:sonar::sonar: ci ho messo un po' a capire :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dimenticavo lo smalto trasparente alle unghie delle mani.


Meglio delle sopracciglia depilate.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io sono ancora stupita quando mia figlia e le sue amiche mi vogliono con loro. Non siamo proprio babbione.


 no perché significa che si è in sintonia su certe lunghezze d'onda e ci si diverte e interessa con le  stesse cose


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

:rock::rock:arty::ballo::ballo::festa::dance::dance::sic::mosking:





Minerva ha detto:


> no perché significa che si è in sintonia su certe lunghezze d'onda e ci si diverte e interessa con le  stesse cose


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No si è effettivamente più giovani, infatti si campa, mediamente, di più e gli anni del benessere sono maggiori. P.S. Il gioco del fazzoletto sarebbe "bandiera"?



Si è sicuramente quello.

Due file con qualcuno che chiama il numero, questi partono per prendere il fazzoletto che tiene chi chiama i numeri....


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> spiegati meglio.



Si ora m'allargo.... e quando la capisci! quando? quando!!!!! poi te la spiego compà. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio delle sopracciglia depilate.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si è sicuramente quello.
> 
> Due file con qualcuno che chiama il numero, questi partono per prendere il fazzoletto che tiene chi chiama i numeri....


:up:mi sorprendono sempre i nomi diversi per gli stessi giochi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:mi sorprendono sempre i nomi diversi per gli stessi giochi.



Ma dai... davvero? sai a me sorprende di più la depilazione delle sopracciglia. 

Che dici brunè... proviamo o lasciamo ai tordi queste iniziative?


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

vorrei acquistare una coppia di orecchini ma sono indeciso su quali. rotondi ce li ho già, con brillantino anche, rotondi neri pure. è di modo il divaricatore, ma mi sembra un pò eccessivo alla mia veneranda età.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei acquistare una coppia di orecchini ma sono indeciso su quali. rotondi ce li ho già, con brillantino anche, rotondi neri pure. è di modo* il divaricatore*, ma mi sembra un pò eccessivo alla mia veneranda età.


:nclpf:​


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei acquistare una coppia di orecchini ma sono indeciso su quali. rotondi ce li ho già, con brillantino anche, rotondi neri pure. è di modo il divaricatore, ma mi sembra un pò eccessivo alla mia veneranda età.



Uhm.... io sono indeciso per un secondo orecchino sempre nello stesso orecchio........ ma sono appunto indeciso.... i buchi stanno diventando troppi...... ed il buco si sa che va preso con le pinze. 

Ma freud ha mai parlato di buchi?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dai... davvero? sai a me sorprende di più la depilazione delle sopracciglia.
> 
> Che dici brunè... proviamo o lasciamo ai tordi queste iniziative?


Sto cercando di trovare qualcosa di peggio ma non la trovo.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

il percing, come lo vedete. a me non piace affatto, alcuni fanno proprio schifo, ma già i più semplici, tipo alla lingua o alle labbra già quelli sono inguardabili. Gusti, senza dubbio.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il percing, come lo vedete. a me non piace affatto, alcuni fanno proprio schifo, ma già i più semplici, tipo alla lingua o alle labbra già quelli sono inguardabili. Gusti, senza dubbio.


Orrendi. Ma mi ripugnano di più le sopracciglia depilate. I pearcing li vedo più come segno di appartenenza a un gruppo culturale che non condivido ma rispetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Orrendi. Ma mi ripugnano di più le sopracciglia depilate. I pearcing li vedo più come segno di appartenenza a un gruppo culturale che non condivido ma rispetto.


Piercing. Però i piercing come segno d'appartenenza blablabla è un pò, boh, desueto. E' un moda come un'altra.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

pensa che un amico ha in via definitiva tolto le sopracciglia e poi se le è fatte tatuare: è orrendo. 
capisco curarsi, lo facciamo tutti chi più chi meno, ma spesso si arriva all'inverosimile.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pensa che un amico ha in via definitiva tolto le sopracciglia e poi se le è fatte tatuare: è orrendo.
> capisco curarsi, lo facciamo tutti chi più chi meno, ma spesso si arriva all'inverosimile.



Noooo ti prego, non si può nemmeno leggere

no anche ai piercing si ai tatuaggi


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pensa che un amico *ha in via definitiva tolto le sopracciglia epoi se le è fatte tatuare*: è orrendo.
> capisco curarsi, lo facciamo tutti chi più chi meno, ma spesso si arriva all'inverosimile.


pensa un po' come si sbalusano i soldi alle volte.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noooo ti prego, non si può nemmeno leggere
> 
> no anche ai piercing si ai tatuaggi


tu sei di parte


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

SBALUSANO? dove stà l'accento? sulla u immagino.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... io sono indeciso per un secondo orecchino sempre nello stesso orecchio........ ma sono appunto indeciso.... i buchi stanno diventando troppi...... ed il buco si sa che va preso con le pinze.
> 
> Ma freud ha mai parlato di buchi?


a me basta un orecchino solo. Piccolo e discreto. Lavorando in banca è già troppo. Diciamo che lo tollerano visti i buoni risultati :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SBALUSANO? dove stà l'accento? sulla u immagino.


esatto. E' un po' volgarotto come termine, ma mi è uscito di getto.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

occhi è la mentalità che è sbagliata. io ho visto dirigenti in germania con tatuaggi ben in vista e orcchino a pirata, nessuno ci faceva caso. Qui, se nelle mani hai tatuato qualcosa, non ti prendono neanche in considerazione. è un modo di giudicare le persone completamente sbagliato.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pensa che un amico ha in via definitiva tolto le sopracciglia e poi se le è fatte tatuare: è orrendo.
> capisco curarsi, lo facciamo tutti chi più chi meno, ma spesso si arriva all'inverosimile.



Anche a qualche donna capita.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche a qualche donna capita.


si, ne conosco una, ma un uomo è un pò una forzatura, non credi?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, ne conosco una, ma un uomo è un pò una forzatura, non credi?


Cioè il tuo amico è gay?


EDIT: aggiungo che è una forzatura pure per una donna.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè il tuo amico è gay?


no joey, conosco una donna ed un uomo nelle stesse condizioni: la donna lo ha fatto per necessità, ne ra priva, stranamente, lui invece appositamente. E' chiaro?

aggiungo: per una donna sarà anche una forzatura, come dici tu, ma loro sono più attente per natura al proprio aspetto e una donna senza sopracciglia, ce ne è tante, non sono il massimo da guardare.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no joey, conosco una donna ed un uomo nelle stesse condizioni: la donna lo ha fatto per necessità, ne ra priva, stranamente,* lui invece appositamente*. E' chiaro?


Sì, appunto chiedevo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*

Tu non me la racconti giusta! troppe uscite strambe! secondo me tu sei gay, senza sopracciglia e con dei buchi grossi così!! e qua mi fermo per rispetto...


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

ultimoclaudioacheo, devo toglierti dagli amici di fb. tu sai troppo di me. 

ma se anche lo fossi, gaio, per te cambierebbe qualcosa?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimoclaudioacheo, devo toglierti dagli amici di fb. tu sai troppo di me.
> 
> ma se anche lo fossi, gaio, per te cambierebbe qualcosa?


Assolutamente no! 

Perchè mi chiami ultimoclaudioacheo? un caro va anche bene. :bacio:


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

caro sà troppo di gaio. ultimoclaudioacheo, rende l'idea della tua tortuosa personalità ed intelligenza, complessa, come l'allacciare le scarpe per un bambino.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> caro sà troppo di gaio. ultimoclaudioacheo, rende l'idea della tua tortuosa personalità ed intelligenza, complessa, come l'allacciare le scarpe per un bambino.



Nulla è complesso se conosciuto, nulla è mai conosciuto nella sua complessità.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimoclaudiacheo, aVvolte mi fai paura. 

ho notato che ULTIMOCLAUDIACHEO, senza la O tra claudio ed acheo suona meglio.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Ultimoclaudiacheo, hai letto la firma di Minny? Eccola:

Spesso sostengo lunghe 

conversazioni con me stesso 

e sono così intelligente

che a volte non capisco nemmeno

una parola di quel che dico

*(Oscar Wilde)


*sa tanto di te.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimoclaudiacheo, aVvolte mi fai paura.
> 
> ho notato che ULTIMOCLAUDIACHEO, senza la O tra claudio ed acheo suona meglio.



Perchè paura? soltanto chi non è sereno può avere paura. Si faccio paura, me ne sono accorto, troppe virgole sbagliate, discorsi sconclusionati, mezze frasi filosofiche senza senso, troppo di troppo stroppia.

Solo a chi non è sereno. 

Haiu pitittu picciotti!! vi salutavu cuntientu ra cumpagnia tutta.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimoclaudiacheo, hai letto la firma di Minny? Eccola:
> 
> Spesso sostengo lunghe
> 
> ...



auhauahhhahhaahhahaaahahahahahaha


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

ho le labbra impestate dall'herpes, non riesco a sconfiggerlo. non è che avreste un rimedio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho le labbra impestate dall'herpes, non riesco a sconfiggerlo. non è che avreste un rimedio?


miele e limone se vuoi un rimedio efficace e fatto in casa. Altrimenti aciclovir. E non andare al sole fino a che non sei guarito.


----------



## passerino (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho le labbra impestate dall'herpes, non riesco a sconfiggerlo. non è che avreste un rimedio?[/QUOT
> Herpes simplex è un bastardo di virus che si annida nei gangli nervosi e si manifesta nei momenti di stress o di iperesposizione al sole.... nn c'è un modo per eliminarlo purtoppo ma, il bicarbonato ne limita la propagazione e ne velocizza la guarigione.....(nn leccare fighe quando è manifestato... nn sto scherzando... è devastante per te e per lei)... prendi il dito lo lecchi lo metti in una busta di bicarbonato e lo poggi sulla parte interessata... oltre  aciclovir... o zovirax la sera naturalmente... dieta ricca in frutta e tanta acqua...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho le labbra impestate dall'herpes, non riesco a sconfiggerlo. non è che avreste un rimedio?


Zovirax e limone


Sei stressato?


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

aciclovir, gli fà un baffo, è come l'acqua fresca ormai. provato il bicarbonato, nulla. miele e limone non lo conoscevo. mi hanno detto anche del sale, le sto provando tutte. 

di non leccare le GS lo sapevo già, anche per esperienza, diciamo personale, poverina, che pena. 

questo bastardo di herpes compare sempre quando non dovrebbe, lo fà apposta, e poi, non sò se avete la stessa sensazione, è come se camminasse sotto pelle, lo senti muoversi, avanzare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Zovirax e limone
> 
> 
> Sei stressato?


secondo me ha preso troppo sole: parlava di abbronzatura prima.
Voi che siete al mare


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> aciclovir, gli fà un baffo, è come l'acqua fresca ormai. provato il bicarbonato, nulla. miele e limone non lo conoscevo. mi hanno detto anche del sale, le sto provando tutte.
> 
> di non leccare le GS lo sapevo già, anche per esperienza, diciamo personale, poverina, che pena.
> 
> questo bastardo di herpes compare sempre quando non dovrebbe, lo fà apposta, e poi, non sò se avete la stessa sensazione, è come se camminasse sotto pelle, lo senti muoversi, avanzare.


no il sale no, ti ustiona e basta.
prova miele e limone, ma soprattutto niente ultravioletti, il virus ci sguazza con quelli.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me ha preso troppo sole: parlava di abbronzatura prima.
> Voi che siete al mare


Sono al mare ma di sole ne ho visto poco. Mi sa che provo ad andare da Lui vediamo se mi va meglio..


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Zovirax e limone
> 
> 
> Sei stressato?


si, molto. troppe donne tutte insieme, non sò più come dividermi. 3 allo stesso tempo non è semplie. una, scorbutica, antipatica ed egocentrica la incontro la mattina e parte del pomeriggio: mia moglie, e l'altra la sera, tipo un dopo lavoro.


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono al mare ma di sole ne ho visto poco. Mi sa che provo ad andare da Lui vediamo se mi va meglio..


:scared:


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no il sale no, ti ustiona e basta.
> prova miele e limone, ma soprattutto niente ultravioletti, il virus ci sguazza con quelli.


sbri, come lo a preparo questa cremina, li metto insieme miscelandoli?


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono al mare ma di sole ne ho visto poco. Mi sa che provo ad andare da Lui vediamo se mi va meglio..


sicuramente ti andrebbe meglio, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sbri, come lo a preparo questa cremina, li metto insieme miscelandoli?


Allora: io faccio così. Prima trattamento d'urto solo limone. Brucia, sallo.
Applico proprio sopra una fettina e la tengo lì fino a quando smette di bruciare.
Poi faccio una pappetta metà limone metà miele e la spalmo prima di andare a dormire... il miele aiuta la rimarginazione credo.
Invece l'acido citrico stermina quello stronzo di herpes.

Poi cerca di tenere una dieta leggera e poco alcool.
Se ne soffri spesso a settembre ti consiglio qualcosina per aumentare le difese immunitarie, tipo echinacea. Adesso sarebbe inutile perchè andrai spesso al mare, immagino.

Edit: niente pistacchi e mandorle, frutta secca in genere e niente cioccolato, sono ricchi di arginina.Visto le tue origini ho pensato di dirtelo
E se vuoi, potresti usare una pomata a base di echinacea o una tintura madre di echinacea da usare abbinandola al limone.
Io non le ho mai usate però(ho googlato); l'echinacea la assumo per via orale una/due volte l'anno come cura del sistema immunitario ed è veramente efficace.


----------



## Lui (28 Maggio 2013)

infatti, il primo sole "estivo" è catastrofico, non riesco ad evitare lo stronzo neanche con una protezione sulle labbra.

proverò il tuo rimedio. ti farò sapere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> infatti, il primo sole "estivo" è catastrofico, non riesco ad evitare lo stronzo neanche con una protezione sulle labbra.
> 
> proverò il tuo rimedio. ti farò sapere.


ho aggiunto qualcosina.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, molto. troppe donne tutte insieme, non sò più come dividermi. 3 allo stesso tempo non è semplie. una, scorbutica, antipatica ed egocentrica la incontro la mattina e parte del pomeriggio: mia moglie, e l'altra la sera, tipo un dopo lavoro.


Mi domandavo perchê uno come te perde mattina e parte del pomeriggio con una scorbutica egocentrica e antipatica...
Mah...misteri


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche a qualche donna capita.


Se l'è fatte una che conosco  starebbe meglio senza.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi domandavo perchê uno come te perde mattina e parte del pomeriggio con una scorbutica egocentrica e antipatica...
> Mah...misteri


sinceramente non lo sò neanche io: è li, non posso, per educazione, mandarla a cagare e poi, non si fà mai i fatti suoi. Vuole sempre sapere, conoscere, due palle. Anche quando è in vacanza al mare è lì con il suo cellulare o ipad a rompere i gabbassisi: ma goditi la vacanza no? rilassati, stacca la spina, allontanati dal mondo giornaliero: no, non ce la fà. secondo me mi ama. però mi è stata d'aiuto diverse volte, devo riconoscerlo, è una grande donna.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

ultimoclaudiacheo e jb, vi evitate, vi capite, avete fatto un patto di tregua o cosa.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

nessuno al club, stamane.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Come definireste la gelosia? 

Per me è la convinzione di possedere qualcosa o qualcuno e pensare che questo sia assolutamente proprio, inviolabile, indivisibile. Quindi il pensiero di sapere l’”oggetto” in mani o nei pensieri di altri ci rende vulnerabili. Scalfiti, è meglio conoscere l’eventualità o è preferibile restare ignoranti?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

Non sento mai di possedere qualcuno. Sento di avere un posto nella vita e nel cuore di una persona. Quando vedo minacciato il mio posto divento gelosa e voglio capire, chiedo, cerco rassicurazione o conferma ai miei dubbi. Questo vale in amore e con i due tre amici a cui sono legata.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

la gelosia estrema è insicurezza e paura di perdere l'altro .
spesso leggo di paragoni con l'amicizia che capisco fino ad un certo punto: è un sentimento nobile ma molto differente dall'amore.
e vorrei capire che cosa sdogana la possibilità di mancare di lealtà al partner , ne  abbiamo già parlato ma non ho capito.
è il sesso la discriminante?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Come definireste la gelosia?
> 
> Per me è la convinzione di possedere qualcosa o qualcuno e pensare che questo sia assolutamente proprio, inviolabile, indivisibile. Quindi il pensiero di sapere l’”oggetto” in mani o nei pensieri di altri ci rende vulnerabili.Scalfiti, è meglio conoscere l’eventualità o è preferibile restare ignoranti?



La gelosia deve esserci. Io ero geloso nella maniera giusta.

Dopo il tradimento ho conosciuto la gelosia "malata", mi dannavo l'anima! mi rodevo dentro sapendo che era una gelosia malata, non mi ci vedevo in quello stato, mi stava stretta quella gelosia, l'ho combattuta con tutte le mie forze ed è stata una battaglia veramente fisica! estenuante distruttiva sfiancante.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

è uno stato d'animo che può provarsi solo in amore. nell'amicizia, potrebbe essere presente, ma come ben dici amore ed amicizia sono MOLTO diversi. Questo morboso patema d'animo non è però limitativo all'amante, intesa come persona amata, ma si allarga anche ai figli e, in casi limiti alle proprie cose.


----------



## gas (30 Maggio 2013)

la gelosia è un sentimento che lascio ad altri.
piuttosto che gelosia, considero il desiderio di possesso, un sentimento che mi sento di esprimere


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

Sono due tipi di gelosie diverse. Con il partner la gelosia credo riguardi di più il sesso. Sull'amicizia dipende come la si vive. Esiste amicizia e amicizia. Io ho legami molto forti con due o tre amici. L'idea che qualcuno prenda il mio posto mi crea gelosia. Ben inteso che il mio posto é quello di un'amica, non sono certo gelosa della compagna o di chi si portano a letto


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

gas come fai a lasciare ad altri la gelosia quando parli di possedere. non mi quadra, scusa. Se è tua, non puoi pensare che sia d'altri e l'eventuale sospetto ti fa essere geloso. Non riesco a separare i due stati d'animo. Solo se non ti interessa nulla dell'altro o la certezza del NON, può evitare la gelosia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la gelosia è un sentimento che lascio ad altri.
> piuttosto che gelosia, considero il desiderio di possesso, un sentimento che mi sento di esprimere


E se qualcuno si avvicina troppo a chi credi di possedere?


----------



## gas (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gas come fai a lasciare ad altri la gelosia quando parli di possedere. non mi quadra, scusa. Se è tua, non puoi pensare che sia d'altri e l'eventuale sospetto ti fa essere geloso. Non riesco a separare i due stati d'animo. Solo se non ti interessa nulla dell'altro o la certezza del NON, può evitare la gelosia.


forse mi sono espresso male
intendevo che lascio ad altri il sentimento della gelosia, è un sentimento che non mi si accumuna


----------



## gas (30 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se qualcuno si avvicina troppo a chi credi di possedere?


cosa intendi?


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse mi sono espresso male
> intendevo che lascio ad altri il sentimento della gelosia, è un sentimento che non mi si accumuna


perchè, banalmente, non sei innamorato.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cosa intendi?


è semplice: se alla tua donna, che ami, mi avvicinassi io corteggiandola, ti darebbe fastidio?


----------



## gas (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è semplice: se alla tua donna, che ami, mi avvicinassi io corteggiandola, ti darebbe fastidio?


certo che non mi farebbe piacere
ma questo non vuol dire essere gelosi


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> certo che non mi farebbe piacere
> ma questo non vuol dire essere gelosi


E cosa vuol dire?


----------



## gas (30 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E cosa vuol dire?


la gelosia la intendo in altro modo


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la gelosia la intendo in altro modo


spiega.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Vi leggevo e pensavo ad anni fa, quando la gelosia non sapevo manco cosa era, prima di scrivere quello che sto scrivendo pensavo ora mi vado a leggere la definizione di gelosia, non l'ho fatto. Comunque dicevo, non so se ero geloso, so che alcune volte provavo quel senso di protezione per mia moglie, protezione che non mi dava fastidio e nemmeno lo riducevo ad un problema di coppia, ad una discussione accesa in sostanza, in pratica alcune volte le parlavo dicendole amore stai attenta, amore mi raccomando occhio, le persone non sono come te, le persone nonostante credo siano fondamentalmente buone, alla fin fine spesso e volentieri pensano soltanto a loro stesse. 


Boh a parte che ho sperimentato la gelosia malata, non credo di sapere cosa è la gelosia, forse volendomi sbilanciare, la gelosia è protezione a fin di bene per chi ami.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ..... forse volendomi sbilanciare, la gelosia è protezione a fin di bene per chi ami.


forse è anche proteggere se stessi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> forse è anche proteggere se stessi.


a proposito: come va l'herpes?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> forse è anche proteggere se stessi.



Nell'amore c'è un senso di appartenenza particolare, quando questa appartenenza non è malata ma sana, si, è anche proteggere se stessi.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a proposito: come va l'herpes?


Io spero male, spero gli bruci tanto, che gli si allarghi, che non possa nè mangiare nè far sesso, ne radersi... insomma deve soffrire!


----------



## Annuccia (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nell'amore c'è un senso di appartenenza particolare, quando questa appartenenza non è malata ma sana, si, è anche proteggere se stessi.


si
la mia credo prorpio che sia una gelosia sana...
ci ho pensato si credo di si..
perchè se si avvicina qualcuna al mio uomo sego lei le gambe...
altrimenti no...
la lascio "sana" integra...
la gelosia impedisce dunque di segare in due una donna...

per questo è sana..
per questo si la protegge..
e protegge anche lui..
perche in quel caso le gambe da segare sono tre...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
credo che non faccia una piega..
ti mostrizzo e ti assillo con la mia gelosia per la tua salute e per qualla di terze.

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a proposito: come va l'herpes?


praticamente il limone ha caliato, come si dice da noi, la pelle, s'è asciugata, il miele purtroppo dimentico sempre a metterlo, spero stasera di ricordare. devo prendere un integratore per aumentare le difese immunitarie, conviene.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si
> la mia credo prorpio che sia una gelosia sana...
> ci ho pensato si credo di si..
> perchè se si avvicina qualcuna al mio uomo sego lei le gambe...
> ...



 mi sto muto ma quella delle tre gambe me la spieghi? aauahaahhahahahahaha


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io spero male, spero gli bruci tanto, che gli si allarghi, che non possa nè mangiare nè far sesso, ne radersi... insomma deve soffrire!


io spero ti venga una botta di cacaredda plurima, di quelle che ti alzi dal cesso, ti rivesti esci e devi ritornare a sederti di nuovo, così per una settimana consecutiva. Iarrusu.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io spero ti venga una botta di cacaredda plurima, di quelle che ti alzi dal cesso, ti rivesti esci e devi ritornare a sederti di nuovo, così per una settimana consecutiva. Iarrusu.



auahhauahuaahahaahahahaha lo sapevo! lo sapevo!!


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mi sto muto ma quella delle tre gambe me la spieghi? aauahaahhahahahahaha


annù, è proprio a razza, nun ci fari casu, è tinta proprio.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhauahuaahahaahahahaha lo sapevo! lo sapevo!!


tu hai chiù coinna ri mpanaru i vavaluceddi. Fitusu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> praticamente il limone ha caliato, come si dice da noi, la pelle, s'è asciugata, il miele purtroppo dimentico sempre a metterlo, spero stasera di ricordare. devo prendere un integratore per aumentare le difese immunitarie, conviene.


bene. Adesso proteggi sempre le labbra però, con un burro a protezione UV. Meglio a schermo totale.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annù, è proprio a razza, nun ci fari casu, è tinta proprio.



:up:

Per le difese immunitarie, puoi anche prenderle, ma parlane con il medico, di solito in estate vanno interrotte, quindi ci sarà un motivo valido per ciò, domanda al medico, lui saprà consigliarti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io spero ti venga una botta di cacaredda plurima, di quelle che ti alzi dal cesso, ti rivesti esci e devi ritornare a sederti di nuovo, così per una settimana consecutiva. Iarrusu.


Una maledizione antichissima dei miei avi è: piscia, cagarella e tosse. Ogni tanto la lancio. Devastante.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene. Adesso proteggi sempre le labbra però, con un burro a protezione UV. Meglio a schermo totale.


48 pollici basterà?


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una maledizione antichissima dei miei avi è: piscia, cagarella e tosse. Ogni tanto la lancio. Devastante.


ultimoclaudiacheo, addumuci u ciro a santa rosalia e tuccamini, a viru niura.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una maledizione antichissima dei miei avi è: piscia, cagarella e tosse. Ogni tanto la lancio. Devastante.



Pi rispiettu un lu ricu attia sorella cara, ma un vafanculu a iddu mi nesci ru cori naturali comu quannu u picciriddu cierca a zinna ra matri. 

Ah un'altra cosa, attaccatevi tutti e due, io sto sempre bene anche quando mi sento male, ma taliali a sti ru fitusazzi!!


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

vi spiace se lavoro un pò?



 grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimoclaudiacheo, addumuci u ciro a santa rosalia e tuccamini, a viru niura.



Pronto partenza via!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Per le difese immunitarie, puoi anche prenderle, ma parlane con il medico, di solito in estate vanno interrotte, quindi ci sarà un motivo valido per ciò, domanda al medico, lui saprà consigliarti.


Vero. Perchè sono abbastanza inutili d'estate.
Io comunque qualcosa di topico lo farei, anche una pomata con vitamina E per aiutare la rimarginazione.
Ne avevo trovata una che era favolosa ma non mi ricordo assolutamente il nome. Però anche un bravo farmacista ti può consigliare. O un bravo erborista, ovvero farmacista specializzato, non commesso di erboristeria. C'è gente che manco sa gli effetti di quello che sta vendendo, sembra sia acqua fresca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimoclaudiacheo, addumuci u ciro a santa rosalia e tuccamini, a viru niura.


ma mica a voi, siete i miei cocchini.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Ma tinnadduni comu sta fimmina nni capisci. Un si po chiù parrari e nesciri fora ru cunsulatu riciennunni e faciennunni i comprimenti comu sulu nuatri nni sapiemu fari! minchia però!  sta fimmina un mi piaci chiù un si sapi stari o so puostu faciennusi a quasietta... l'amu a miettiri o rittu prima o ropu:incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica a voi, siete i miei cocchini.


Menomale va.. cumpà togli la mano rimmarazzi! auaahaahhaahahahaha  Sbri sono sicuro che se la capisci, la capisci per intuito. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero. Perchè sono abbastanza inutili d'estate.
> Io comunque qualcosa di topico lo farei, anche una pomata con vitamina E per aiutare la rimarginazione.
> Ne avevo trovata una che era favolosa ma non mi ricordo assolutamente il nome. Però anche un bravo farmacista ti può consigliare. O un bravo erborista, ovvero farmacista specializzato, non commesso di erboristeria. C'è gente che manco sa gli effetti di quello che sta vendendo, sembra sia acqua fresca.


Uhm a parere mio anche in questo caso non avrebbe fortuna, potrebbe affidarsi ad un dermatologo che gli consiglia se non la pomata giusta perlomeno una marca affidabile. 

Sono poche le persone medici o paramedici affidabili, sei messo male caro Lui, e io ne sono contento yeahhh!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm a parere mio anche in questo caso non avrebbe fortuna, potrebbe affidarsi ad un dermatologo che gli consiglia se non la pomata giusta perlomeno una marca affidabile.
> 
> Sono poche le persone medici o paramedici affidabili, sei messo male caro Lui, e io ne sono contento yeahhh!!


ma dai... un dermatologo per l'herpes labiale... è un pò come andare da un chirurgo plastico per un callo.
è una robina, dài.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma tinnadduni comu sta fimmina nni capisci. Un si po chiù parrari e nesciri fora ru cunsulatu riciennunni e faciennunni i comprimenti comu sulu nuatri nni sapiemu fari! minchia però!  sta fimmina un mi piaci chiù un si sapi stari o so puostu faciennusi a quasietta... l'amu a miettiri o rittu prima o ropu:incazzato:


voui fare un ...ragiunamento?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dai... un dermatologo per l'herpes labiale... è un pò come andare da un chirurgo plastico per un callo.
> è una robina, dài.



No sorellina, direi purtroppo che sono serio. 

A parte che ne varrebbe anche la pena, visto che questo virus rimane latente pronto a colpire, Lui.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> voui fare un ...ragiunamento?


Uh mamma!! ok...ok capito.... non t'arrabbiare.. non lo faccio più. :rotfl: mi che mafiosa!!


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uh mamma!! ok...ok capito.... non t'arrabbiare.. non lo faccio più. :rotfl: mi che mafiosa!!


cumpare, nun ti runa l'impressioni di siri fimmina ri panza? sape o sò fatto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cumpare, nun ti runa l'impressioni di siri fimmina ri panza? sape o sò fatto.


panza e prisenza


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cumpare, nun ti runa l'impressioni di siri fimmina ri panza? sape o sò fatto.



Compà chiudi l'argomento, per piacere.....non vorrei s'irritasse ancora. Minchia ra fimmina oh!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

*Proverbio Siculo*

I fimmini quarchi vota riciunu u veru, ma nun li riciunu interu.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

signori, è stato un piacere, a domani, buona continuazione. 



ultimoclaudiacheo: spero ca ta stuocchi i iammuzzi truppicannu ntè petruddili e riesti curcatu 'n terra sino a quannu passa 'n cane e ti sbrizzichia a so pisciatedda. minchia chi piaciri ca fussi, ma no pò primu cani, ma pi l'autri ca passannu a loro vota, sbrizziassiru unni a sbrizziatu già chiddu ca passau prima. 

bellissimo, chi piaciri, mi inchissi a panza ro piaciri.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> signori, è stato un piacere, a domani, buona continuazione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auhahhahaaahahaah a stu minutu po sulu  fantasiari, picchì staiu buonu e ca panza china, un ti ricu ri cuosa a stu minutu. nno frattiempu mi raccumannu attia cumpà quannu manci accura, accura catabbrucia!! :mrgreen: un liccari mi raccumannu...e stasira mettici u limiuni auahaaahaahahahah u mieli un tu scurdari critinu! 


Stasira a fari la tua ricetta, miele e brandy, i picciriddi me l'hanno richiesta.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Ma quantu u vogghiu bieniri a stu picciuttu iu!! u piensu siempri! cumpà assira t'abbruciava mentri manciavi? c'ha mittisti a cremina cu mieli? :carneval::carneval:

Mischinu me cumpari.... ma rici unu va.... zoccu avi a suppurtari....


----------



## Lui (31 Maggio 2013)

ultimoclaudiacheo l'hai sentita l'ultima?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimoclaudiacheo l'hai sentita l'ultima?


Adesso giustamente per darti corda dovrei domandarti quale.

Quale?


----------



## Lui (31 Maggio 2013)

come quale, l'ultima: siccome ci hai fatto così tanto l'abitudine a prenderla dietro (te lo dico educatamente), non le senti più. 


ti futtì. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come quale, l'ultima: siccome ci hai fatto così tanto l'abitudine a prenderla dietro (te lo dico educatamente), non le senti più.
> 
> 
> ti futtì. :rotfl:



Mancu ta firi a fari na battuta! e dici ammia puoi!! 


A sintisti l'ultima cumpà?

No, quale?

Ah scusa c'iera misu l'uogghiu!


----------



## Lui (31 Maggio 2013)

vabè, sempre le cose complicate, sempre nturciniatu. mariiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaa.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vabè, sempre le cose complicate, sempre *nturciniatu*. mariiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaa.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vabè, sempre le cose complicate, sempre nturciniatu. mariiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaa.




Ma si frociu? cu stu mariaaaaaaaaaaaaa ca rici accussì ..... 

ma nturciuniatu cui!! fitusu e iarrusu chissì! a battuta è comu ti scrissi iu! ma propriu critinu sii!! 


Annù tu chi ci riri! fatti gli azzi tua ca campi cent'anni! cà su discussi ri masculi, va fatti a quasietta va! camina amunì.. camina muta e rassignata. 

:carneval:


----------



## Lui (31 Maggio 2013)

bedda, tutto bene? 

ieri ho bussato più volte al tuo convento, ma non hai aperto. Tanta strada per nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Mi siddio! vado al bar SOLO, quindi un ci scassati i cabbasisi con inviti indesiderati. 

Poi leggo un po e magari alla fine do un'occhiata.....


Lui, si a fimminedda s'incazza pi chiddu ca ci scrissi, mettila o postu tu e c'insigni n'antichia ri rucaziuoni. 

salutamu e partemu.


----------



## Lui (31 Maggio 2013)

ahhh, finalmente venerdì pomeriggio. ci appropinquiamo, ultimoclaudiacheo te lo cerchi sul dizionario, all'uscita dalla prigione. il tempo promette bene, mare e sole a tinchitè, certo per chi ha il mare a disposizione. gli altri potreste passare il tempo con la PS, ultimoclaudiacheo ps non è la questura, oppure continuare a scrivere su tranet, come se fosse un giorno uguale all'altro. volendo potreste andare al centro commerciale ed approfittare delle commesse, sempre nella speranza che non sia già passato il "caro" JB, oppure andare a gigolò o escort, in base ai gusti. Il vino lo offro io, chi volesse venire mi trova a m........... presso il ristorante il b............. a cena, poi passeggiatina con la rompi coglioni di mia moglie e i 4 amici vecchiacci che non pensano ad altro che di tornare a casa perchè il sabato sera si tromba 5 minuti con la moglie. 
poveri loro e poveri voi. 

dice il saggio: ciascuno raccoglie ciò che semina.

andate a fare in culo. buon we.


minny, se leggi e trovi degli errori, sottolinea con la matita rossa. grazie.


----------



## Lui (31 Maggio 2013)

ah, dimenticavo: portatevi dietro la cremina, non si sà mai.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ahhh, finalmente venerdì pomeriggio. ci appropinquiamo, ultimoclaudiacheo te lo cerchi sul dizionario, all'uscita dalla prigione. il tempo promette bene, mare e sole a tinchitè, certo per chi ha il mare a disposizione. gli altri potreste passare il tempo con la PS, ultimoclaudiacheo ps non è la questura, oppure continuare a scrivere su tranet, come se fosse un giorno uguale all'altro. volendo potreste andare al centro commerciale ed approfittare delle commesse, sempre nella speranza che non sia già passato il "caro" JB, oppure andare a gigolò o escort, in base ai gusti. Il vino lo offro io, chi volesse venire mi trova a m........... presso il ristorante il b............. a cena, poi passeggiatina con la rompi coglioni di mia moglie e i 4 amici vecchiacci che non pensano ad altro che di tornare a casa perchè il sabato sera si tromba 5 minuti con la moglie.
> poveri loro e poveri voi.
> 
> dice il saggio: ciascuno raccoglie ciò che semina.
> ...




auhauahahahhahhahahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

*Semplicità*

Eh si, semplicità, Il normale o quasi ,andazzo di una famiglia.  Le 8.00 Weilà figlio ancora dormi? sveglia, dobbiamo andare a pescare, ( veloce come il fulmine si alza mangia si lava ed è pronto) io ancora sono la che sto a finire di dirgli di alzarsi. 

Bellissimo! siamo al mare i pesci abboccano e noi tra aria pulita sole e babbio- scherzo, ci godiamo un po quello che la MIA Sicilia ci offre. 

Sono le 12,00, doccia barba denti e culo! e siamo pronti per andare a pranzare fuori, contenti della bella mattinata e dei pesci come trofeo da far vedere a tutti.  ( bello fare i bambini) 

Quanto è bella mia moglie.... è stupenda, la coccolo e la sfotto, ma i sorrisi che le rivolgo fanno perdonare quelle battute espresse per farla sorridere. Se ride mi memorizzo tutto e volo come solo chi è felice di quello che ha.

Pranzo, vicino al mare molto vicini, si sente quella brezza fantastica che ti fa stare bene. Il piccolo contento del posto d'onore a capotavola è di uno splendore unico,il grande è di fronte a me, il riflesso di quello che io ero una volta, guardarlo mi affascina, abbracciarlo e baciarlo mi rende felice, soprattutto ora che sono riuscito a farlo senza che lui si vergogni, anzi ora ricambia anche, alcune volte mi da delle pacche alle spalle ( uhmm... mi fa sentire vecchio ma.... sto stronzo.....:smile 

Lei, mia moglie :smile:, seduta accanto a me, spesso con le mani che si cercano e stanno attaccate, con le labbra che ti raggiungono e ti baciano, si è una costante che non si è mai persa nel tempo, una costante naturale, spontanea; chissà perchè! :carneval:  Forse sono io che sono strano, forse perchè è in gravidanza ma ha quella luminosità in viso che la rende ancora più affascinante, vederla mangiare è bello, incitarla a continuare e coccolarla ancor di più, quanto sono strano, me ne rendo conto. 


rimitivo:


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

grazie, sai.
perché di belle scene di famiglia non leggiamo mai e per me questa è la vera essenza della vita


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh si, semplicità, Il normale o quasi ,andazzo di una famiglia.  Le 8.00 Weilà figlio ancora dormi? sveglia, dobbiamo andare a pescare, ( veloce come il fulmine si alza mangia si lava ed è pronto) io ancora sono la che sto a finire di dirgli di alzarsi.
> 
> Bellissimo! siamo al mare i pesci abboccano e noi tra aria pulita sole e babbio- scherzo, ci godiamo un po quello che la MIA Sicilia ci offre.
> 
> ...


Beato te....
La mia sta sempre più scocciata...

E le dico...ah ecco come sono le donne...
Appensa sposata dicevi voglio sesso due volte alla settimana...
e ora dici a me basta una ogni due settimane...

E lei mi fa dai guardiamoci un film metti un bel film...

Ovvio io le ho messo: " L'oscuro oggetto del desiderio!"...

Un film che parla di quanto capricciose siano le donne...

Non è che sono maigodute....
Le mogli sono maicontente...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh si, semplicità, Il normale o quasi ,andazzo di una famiglia.  Le 8.00 Weilà figlio ancora dormi? sveglia, dobbiamo andare a pescare, ( veloce come il fulmine si alza mangia si lava ed è pronto) io ancora sono la che sto a finire di dirgli di alzarsi.
> 
> Bellissimo! siamo al mare i pesci abboccano e noi tra aria pulita sole e babbio- scherzo, ci godiamo un po quello che la MIA Sicilia ci offre.
> 
> ...


Che bello! :smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh si, semplicità, Il normale o quasi ,andazzo di una famiglia. Le 8.00 Weilà figlio ancora dormi? sveglia, dobbiamo andare a pescare, ( veloce come il fulmine si alza mangia si lava ed è pronto) io ancora sono la che sto a finire di dirgli di alzarsi.
> 
> Bellissimo! siamo al mare i pesci abboccano e noi tra aria pulita sole e babbio- scherzo, ci godiamo un po quello che la MIA Sicilia ci offre.
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie, sai.
> perché di belle scene di famiglia non leggiamo mai e per me questa è la vera essenza della vita



Grazie a te che nel passato hai saputo farmi notare tramite quello che scrivevo, cosa c'era dietro. 
Sei molto intuitiva sullo scritto. 

Brunetta, Simy. :bacio:


Conte, attaccati! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh si, semplicità, Il normale o quasi ,andazzo di una famiglia. [...] quanto sono strano, me ne rendo conto.
> 
> 
> rimitivo:


... il mio fratellino:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... il mio fratellino:abbraccio:




:cannaps.......


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Dov è Lui?

iange::triste:


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

è in un posto migliore


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è in un posto migliore



al bar?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è in un posto migliore


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Magari in aereoporto, mi fa una sorpresa:inlove:


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Magari in aereoporto, mi fa una sorpresa:inlove:


ho detto in un posto migliore,non che sta andando al suo funerale


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh si, semplicità, Il normale o quasi ,andazzo di una famiglia.  Le 8.00 Weilà figlio ancora dormi? sveglia, dobbiamo andare a pescare, ( veloce come il fulmine si alza mangia si lava ed è pronto) io ancora sono la che sto a finire di dirgli di alzarsi.
> 
> Bellissimo! siamo al mare i pesci abboccano e noi tra aria pulita sole e babbio- scherzo, ci godiamo un po quello che la MIA Sicilia ci offre.
> 
> ...


:bacio:Uno per te ....:bacio:uno per tua moglie ....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :bacio:Uno per te ....:bacio:uno per tua moglie ....





Ok! stasera appena arrivo gliene do uno con lo scruscio! col rumore cioè.

Poi gli dico questo è da parte di Fiammetta,  lei dirà che bel nome Fiammetta! non era quello che una volta volevamo dare al bambino  se fosse stato una femmina? 

Io dirò vero!! mii non mi ricordavo.. ( che bugiardo che sono) 

Però non sarà quello il nome che daremo, se femmina sarà! :mrgreen:

:rotfl::bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok! stasera appena arrivo gliene do uno con lo scruscio! col rumore cioè.
> 
> Poi gli dico questo è da parte di Fiammetta,  lei dirà che bel nome Fiammetta! non era quello che una volta volevamo dare al bambino  se fosse stato una femmina?
> 
> ...


 ciao gioioso futuro papà'


----------



## Lui (4 Giugno 2013)

non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.

ciao a tutti.


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.
> 
> ciao a tutti.



non ho ben capito cosa è successo.... ma ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.
> 
> ciao a tutti.



Sai che ci sono......
non ti allontanare....
un bacii


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.
> 
> ciao a tutti.


Fra noi è nata una simpatia naturale,una categoria di persone che non fanno fatica a riconoscersi, come te sto navigando in un mare molto agitato,e quando le onde finiranno,la direzione della mia vita non sarà più la stessa.Non so cosa dirti,penso che dovremmo essere abituati vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Pur con tutta la simpatia (poca) che posso avere per sti scleri, ma non sarebbe meglio scriverli nel diaro segreto dei miominipony con il lucchetto a forma di cuore o magari lasciare che il mare li porti ad inquinare qualche spiaggia di cui non ci frega un cazzo mettendo il classicissimo foglio nella bottiglia?


----------



## Lui (4 Giugno 2013)

hai ragione Mr. JB, ma io non ho ne un diario ne una bottiglia e questo è l'unico mio mare dove poter pisciare senza che nessuno si accorga di un pò d'acqua in più, dove poter contare sulle parole di un paio di amici virtuali, siano critiche o conforto.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> hai ragione Mr. JB, ma io non ho ne un diario ne una bottiglia e questo è l'unico mio mare dove poter pisciare senza che nessuno si accorga di un pò d'acqua in più, dove poter contare sulle parole di un paio di amici virtuali, siano critiche o conforto.


Non cagarci però perchè di stronzi ce ne sono fin troppi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai ragione Mr. JB, ma io non ho ne un diario ne una bottiglia e questo è l'unico mio mare dove poter pisciare senza che nessuno si accorga di un pò d'acqua in più, dove poter contare sulle parole di un paio di amici virtuali, siano critiche o conforto.



Dai su. Forza. Non sto scherzando e non sono ironico. Tirati su.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai ragione Mr. JB, ma io non ho ne un diario ne una bottiglia e questo è l'unico mio mare dove poter pisciare senza che nessuno si accorga di un pò d'acqua in più, dove poter contare sulle parole di un paio di amici virtuali, siano critiche o conforto.


Vivi questo forum esattamente come me. Oddio magari avrei fatto una similitudine diversa 
Sfogati quando vuoi, vedrai che aiuta.


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vivi questo forum esattamente come me. Oddio magari avrei fatto una similitudine diversa
> Sfogati quando vuoi, vedrai che aiuta.


Idem!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> Idem!


Io vivo il forum diversamente,come una missione,con scarsi risultati.


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vivo il forum diversamente,come una missione,con scarsi risultati.


ti sei scelto una "mission impossible"


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vivi questo forum esattamente come me. Oddio magari avrei fatto una similitudine diversa
> *Sfogati quando vuoi,* vedrai che aiuta.


E putroppo non è che ci si può fare un cazzo altrimenti. Mannaggia.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ti sei scelto una "mission impossible"


Si,però anche io imparo qualcosa,adesso sto in fissa con la città più bella d'italia:VICENZA!Cazzo ci devo andare,ci devo andare....


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,però anche io imparo qualcosa,adesso sto in fissa con la città più bella d'italia:VICENZA!Cazzo ci devo andare,ci devo andare....


posso venire con te?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,però anche io imparo qualcosa,adesso sto in fissa con la città più bella d'italia:VICENZA!Cazzo ci devo andare,ci devo andare....


Secondo me trovi anche volontari che ti accompagnano


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> posso venire con te?


Certo,reggeresti alla bellezza di questa città?al fulgido splendore?Noi viviamo a  roma cazzo....!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me trovi anche volontari che ti accompagnano


Gradirei volontarie aggressive e senza scrupoli....!Alessandra?


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,reggeresti alla bellezza di questa città?al fulgido splendore?Noi viviamo a roma cazzo....!


non lo so.... al massimo se dovessi avere un mancamento mi porti in ospedale...sarà sicuramente un posto bellissimo visto che li funziona tutto alla grande


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gradirei volontarie aggressive e senza scrupoli....!Alessandra?


Guarda cge sono agressiva anch'io... Non posso accompagnarti visto che sono caduta e sono a casa stampellata per 10 giorni...
Comunque pensavo a un uomo..


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Guarda cge sono agressiva anch'io...* Non posso accompagnarti visto che sono caduta e sono a casa stampellata per 10 giorni...
> Comunque pensavo a un uomo..


Eh, ammazza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.
> 
> ciao a tutti.


Non so se esista un Dio. Ma so che isolarsi nella sofferenza non aiuta. Anche se per qualcuno è difficile aprirsi agli altri per mostrare le proprie ferite. Forza ragazzo, sono momenti bui..., ma non mollare, continua a guardare avanti. Ti vorrei abbracciare forte.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Ok*



farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda cge sono agressiva anch'io... Non posso accompagnarti visto che sono caduta e sono a casa stampellata per 10 giorni...
> Comunque pensavo a un uomo..


Si,accetto ci andiamo in due,certo ho paura i perdermi sta cazzo di vicenza deve essere enorme e bella,altro che roma....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,accetto ci andiamo in due,certo ho paura i perdermi sta cazzo di vicenza deve essere enorme e bella,altro che roma....!


Mi fai morire. Comunque Vicenza è una bella città... ovviamente non enorme, ma bella.
Quando sei lì però ti sconsiglio di mangiare il coniglio... non si sa mai...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi fai morire. Comunque Vicenza è una bella città... ovviamente non enorme, ma bella.
> Quando sei lì però ti sconsiglio di mangiare il coniglio... non si sa mai...:rotfl:


Hai ragione ma sono esaurito proprigni volta che si disquisisce dell'italia,arriva il conte a dissanguarmi i coglioni con sta cazzo di vicenza manco fosse las vegas e cazzo,purtroppo vivo a roma...e devo vedere sto cazzo di conte per quale motivo ci arroventa i coglioni ogni volta.Non ne posso più....!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma sono esaurito proprigni volta che si disquisisce dell'italia,arriva il conte a dissanguarmi i coglioni con sta cazzo di vicenza manco fosse las vegas e cazzo,purtroppo vivo a roma...e devo vedere sto cazzo di conte per quale motivo ci arroventa i coglioni ogni volta.Non ne posso più....!


Dai oh, ma non è che è Vicenza. E' che tu fai di tutta l'erba un fascio e lui dice che sostanzialmente se le cose vanno male in Italia per lo più è colpa deli italiani. Che poi Veneto libero e minchiate assortite fanno più colore che altro, come fai a prenderle sul serio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,però anche io imparo qualcosa,adesso sto in fissa con la città più bella d'italia:VICENZA!Cazzo ci devo andare,ci devo andare....





Simy ha detto:


> posso venire con te?



vi spetto a braccia aperte :smile:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh, ma non è che è Vicenza. E' che tu fai di tutta l'erba un fascio e lui dice che sostanzialmente se le cose vanno male in Italia per lo più è colpa deli italiani. Che poi Veneto libero e minchiate assortite fanno più colore che altro, come fai a prenderle sul serio.


Io????ma sto paese è allo sfascio,siamo ridicoli,e questo ogni volta ci spella i coglioni con sta merda di vicenza.Vicenza qui vicenza li,che poi vivrà in uno di questi paesini del cazzo dove ci sono ancora le diligenze con i cavalli,e dai...!Ogni giorno in italia ne arrestano uno,siamo con le pezze ar culo,e ogni volta la solita tiritera de sto cazzo de veneto.Insomma come se io fossi possessore di una fiat uno a 4 marce e vado a squamare i coglioni in conversazioni fra possessori di maserati o lamborghini,ci sta che mi cacano sul sedile guida o no?ci sta che mi pisciano nelle bocchette di areazione o no?Ci sta che mi vengono sul volante o no?e cazzo jb sembra che il conte goda a farsi fare una merda,ed io certo non mi tiro indietro,ma ndò cazzo sta poi vicenza?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,accetto ci andiamo in due,*certo ho paura i perdermi sta cazzo di vicenza* deve essere enorme e bella,altro che roma....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

l'altra notte a roma ho fatto mezz'ora a piedi da sola per tornare a casa e non mi sono persa :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> l'altra notte a roma ho fatto mezz'ora a piedi da sola per tornare a casa e non mi sono persa :smile:


Roma é splendida


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> l'altra notte a roma ho fatto mezz'ora a piedi da sola per tornare a casa e non mi sono persa :smile:


Nulla contro vicenza,ma questo mi sta facendo lacrimare i coglioni,non ne posso più veramente cazzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Roma é splendida


anche con la pioggia e il freddo :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla contro vicenza,ma questo mi sta facendo lacrimare i coglioni,non ne posso più veramente cazzo.



sì, ma oscuro, mi sono fatta da san lorenzo al pigneto da sola all'una di notte di sabato, dimmi che ne pensi


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma sono esaurito proprigni volta che si disquisisce dell'italia,arriva il conte a dissanguarmi i coglioni con sta cazzo di vicenza manco fosse las vegas e cazzo,purtroppo vivo a roma...e devo vedere sto cazzo di conte per quale motivo ci arroventa i coglioni ogni volta.Non ne posso più....!


se hai paura di perderti usa gugòlmaps


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Dico*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ma oscuro, mi sono fatta da san lorenzo al pigneto da sola all'una di notte di sabato, dimmi che ne pensi


Dico che hai camminato sulla casilina e ti è andata fin troppo bene....!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dico che hai camminato *sulla casilina *e ti è andata fin troppo bene....!




:scared::scared::scared:

davvero?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se hai paura di perderti usa gugòlmaps


E cazzo ogni volta la solita storia....e che palle,ma questo è mai stato a roma?mamma mai che dita ar culo....!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:
> 
> davvero?


San lorenzo pure pure,ma la casilina di notte fino ar pigneto....e dai.Hai rischiato delle sanzioni anali...!


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ma oscuro, mi sono fatta da san lorenzo al pigneto da sola all'una di notte di sabato, dimmi che ne pensi


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo ogni volta la solita storia....e che palle,ma questo è mai stato a roma?mamma mai che dita ar culo....!


Vabbè ma non ne facciamo una questione di campanile. 
Altrimenti poi arriviamo a rispolverare la storia di Roma Antica e il De Bello Gallico.
Sto in un posto dove le cose funzionano. Oddio... non è il veneto... Devo dire che quando vedo certe realtà... mi viene da dire: ma come cazzo potete permettere che da voi sia così? Come accidenti potete rassegnarvi a non avere diritti fondamentali, sanciti? 
Com'è possibile che una persona si debba fare 900 km in ambulanza per un'operazione di ortopedia, per una frattura ESPOSTA?
Com'è possibile che un primario di cardiochirurgia ti debba chiedere di procurare il sangue per l'intervento di un congiunto? 
Poi mi rendo conto che il problema non è alla portata del singolo, e quand'anche il singolo si associa ad altri per far valere i suoi diritti si ritrova il solito muro eretto per proteggere i privilegi di Ali Babà e dei 40 ladroni.
E più è grande la realtà, più è alto il muro: guarda Milano.
Ho paura a dirlo ma l'esercizio della democrazia com'è adesso è diventato inefficace: non abbiamo di fatto chi tenta di gestire correttamente il bene comune. L'ultimo appiglio è che gestisce il bene a livello locale perchè quello rischia di essere attaccato al muro nelle piccole/medie realtà. Nelle grandi... chi lo incontra? Chi gli può anche solo chiedere conto del suo operato?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non ne facciamo una questione di campanile.
> Altrimenti poi arriviamo a rispolverare la storia di Roma Antica e il De Bello Gallico.
> Sto in un posto dove le cose funzionano. Oddio... non è il veneto... Devo dire che quando vedo certe realtà... mi viene da dire: ma come cazzo potete permettere che da voi sia così? Come accidenti potete rassegnarvi a non avere diritti fondamentali, sanciti?
> Com'è possibile che una persona si debba fare 900 km in ambulanza per un'operazione di ortopedia, per una frattura ESPOSTA?
> ...


Ma da mò.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.
> 
> ciao a tutti.


Ciao mi colpisce sempre la sofferenza espressa così civilmente, non posso che augurasti che il momento no passi prima possibile


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.
> 
> ciao a tutti.


Sei nel posto giusto per parlarne e per riflettere su quanti hai letto che hanno buttato nel cesso cose belle per momenti no. Leggere gli altri dovrebbe aiutarti a capire cosa è veramente importante per te e saperti impegnare per crearlo. Un abbraccio!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.
> 
> ciao a tutti.


Nel passato mi hai non solo ripreso ma anche rimproverato di miei malumori scritti, diciamo che ne prendevo atto leggendoti, un po m'incazzavo e mi dicevo ma guarda sto strunzu cugghiuni e scassapalle!! 
Intanto anche con i tuoi rimbrotti mi esaminavo dentro e avevo le mie conclusioni.

Ora comincia tu a non scassare la minchia e a finirla di elencare problemi e fare il poeta di sta gran coppula ri minchiazza! qualsiasi cosa, QUALSIASI COSA ti faccia stare male è colpa tua! scrollati agisci e ti rendi felice, TU ne hai la capacita, come tutti ne hanno la capacità, basta volerlo. In qualsiasi maniera ed in qualsiasi modo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*LUI*

Questo forum è frequentato da persone valide e sensibili,poi ci sono io.Qualsiasi cosa sono qui.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo forum è frequentato da persone valide e sensibili,poi ci sono io.Qualsiasi cosa sono qui.



Permettimi. Siamo qua.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*Certo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimi. Siamo qua.


Certo,ci mancherebbe,siete qui e poi ci sono io....!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,ci mancherebbe,siete qui e poi ci sono io....!



No, NO! TU VAI AVANTI!! Nsi sa mai eh! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No, NO! TU VAI AVANTI!! Nsi sa mai eh! :rotfl:


Voi siete ottimi per l'ordinario,ma quando il problema si fa serio e allora ci vuole uno che morde la vita,uno che  sposta gli equilibri,uno che quando apre l'ombrello poi inizia a piovere,uno che non si pulisce mai il culo,perchè a forza di baci e leccate ha sempre il culo lindo e pinto,ecco quello sono io.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi siete ottimi per l'ordinario,ma quando il problema si fa serio e allora ci vuole uno che morde la vita,uno che  sposta gli equilibri,uno che quando apre l'ombrello poi inizia a piovere,uno che non si pulisce mai il culo,perchè a forza di baci e leccate ha sempre il culo lindo e pinto,ecco quello sono io.



Scusa un attimo vado a controllarmi il culo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Giugno 2013)

Comunque, se i pensieri potessero aiutare Lui, io lo avrei già aiutato, o perlomeno gli sarei stato accanto almeno come amico. 

Vado al bar va, mangiando lo penserò e gli sarò vicino. 

Tistunieddu i ramurazza unni si?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa un attimo vado a controllarmi il culo.


Figurati,a me piace pormi sul vostro livello,mi piace comunicare con voi,intergagire con voi,ma quando c'è da volare in alto,potete solo da baciarmi soavemente il culo.Senza offesa.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati,a me piace pormi sul vostro livello,mi piace comunicare con voi,intergagire con voi,ma quando c'è da volare in alto,potete solo da baciarmi soavemente il culo.Senza offesa.



Si figuri dottore, io buono buono in basso me ne resto, felice di starci.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*Ma no*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si figuri dottore, io buono buono in basso me ne resto, felice di starci.


Ma quale basso,sono io che chi mi sposto velocemente in alto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi siete ottimi per l'ordinario,ma quando il problema si fa serio e allora ci vuole uno che morde la vita,uno che sposta gli equilibri,uno che quando apre l'ombrello poi inizia a piovere,uno che non si pulisce mai il culo,perchè a forza di baci e leccate ha sempre il culo lindo e pinto,ecco quello sono io.



Riesci a leccartelo?? 


Contorsionista!


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Riesci a leccartelo??
> 
> 
> Contorsionista!


tipo i gatti :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh, ma non è che è Vicenza. E' che tu fai di tutta l'erba un fascio e lui dice che sostanzialmente se le cose vanno male in Italia per lo più è colpa deli italiani. Che poi Veneto libero e minchiate assortite fanno più colore che altro, come fai a prenderle sul serio.


Sei acuto Joey
L'italia va male per colpa di certuni.
E a causa di certi fatti.

Io invece sto dalla parte dell'Italia che anzichè piagnere e lamentarsi tutto il giorno senza muovere un dito...

Sta zitta e lavora.

Veneto libero?
Certo s'incazzano come iene quelli che non vogliono un Veneto libero no?

COmunque parliamo di una nuova fantastica città del sud Italia: BOLOGNA...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tipo i gatti :rotfl:


lo conosci meglio tu.... mi fido. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei acuto Joey
> L'italia va male per colpa di certuni.
> E a causa di certi fatti.
> 
> ...


L'italia va male per i cazzoni come te,che si preoccupano solo degli stracazzi propri e non fanno un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera e non contenti pontificano tsunami di cazzate.Stai zitto?ma se ci scassi frequentamente la nerchia con questo cazzo di veneto e ci ammorbi i coglioni con sta grande città di vicenza...!Lavori?ecco spiegaci che lavoro faresti perchè a dire il vero ancora non mi è chiaro.....!Con tutto quello che ci siete costati con quella bravata del vajont e tutta la speculazione che avete fatto dopo con il cazzo che vi lascerei liberi.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei acuto Joey
> *L'italia va male per colpa di certuni.
> *E a causa di certi fatti.
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> *L'italia va male per i cazzoni* come te,che si preoccupano solo degli stracazzi propri e non fanno un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera e non contenti pontificano tsunami di cazzate.Stai zitto?ma se ci scassi frequentamente la nerchia con questo cazzo di veneto e ci ammorbi i coglioni con sta grande città di vicenza...!Lavori?ecco spiegaci che lavoro faresti perchè a dire il vero ancora non mi è chiaro.....!Con tutto quello che ci siete costati con quella bravata del vajont e tutta la speculazione che avete fatto dopo con il cazzo che vi lascerei liberi.


Vedete che dite la stessa cosa?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedete che dite la stessa cosa?


La stessa cosa riferita a persone diverse...!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La stessa cosa riferita a persone diverse...!


Molto italiano, infatti.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto italiano, infatti.


Con tutto il rispetto a questo punto quello razzista divento io.Sono di roma,ti risulta che a vicenza capiscano e contino  qualcosa?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'italia va male per i cazzoni come te,che si preoccupano solo degli stracazzi propri e non fanno un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera e non contenti pontificano tsunami di cazzate.Stai zitto?ma se ci scassi frequentamente la nerchia con questo cazzo di veneto e ci ammorbi i coglioni con sta grande città di vicenza...!Lavori?ecco spiegaci che lavoro faresti perchè a dire il vero ancora non mi è chiaro.....!Con tutto quello che ci siete costati con quella bravata del vajont e tutta la speculazione che avete fatto dopo con il cazzo che vi lascerei liberi.


Parliamo della cassa del mezzogiorno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Parliamo della cassa del mezzogiorno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Parliamo del vajont,e parliamo del tuo lavoro di minatore.....!Ma vai cagare puffo....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedete che dite la stessa cosa?


Si ma io parlo del bicchiere mezzo pieno, e lui di quello mezzo vuoto.

Io dico il bicchiere sarebbe pieno se gli statali non ci avessero ciucciato il sangue, 
lui dice il bicchiere è mezzo vuoto, perchè lo stato si trattiene il resto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto a questo punto quello razzista divento io.Sono di roma,ti risulta che a vicenza capiscano e contino  qualcosa?


Ma certo che Roma è razzista...
Ha sempre considerato il Veneto solo na vacca da mungere...

E ora il latte è finito
e piangete no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo del vajont,e parliamo del tuo lavoro di minatore.....!Ma vai cagare puffo....!:rotfl:


Quanti Veneti anzichè stare lì a piangere hanno preso baracca e burattini e sono andati a fare i minatori in Belgio?
Molti.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma certo che Roma è razzista...
> Ha sempre considerato il Veneto solo na vacca da mungere...
> 
> E ora il latte è finito
> e piangete no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo ci avete dissanguato i coglioni per anni per quella diga di merda,ci avete anche speculato sopra da persone di merda quali siete e ancora state qui a menarla?e Bossi che fine ha fatto?complimenti.....!e il trota?persone oneste....!L'organo dovresti suonarlo con il culo...magari ti riesce meglio fannullone.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanti Veneti anzichè stare lì a piangere hanno preso baracca e burattini e sono andati a fare i minatori in Belgio?
> Molti.


A bello non mi cucchi raccontaci delle speculazioni fatte dalle imprese post vajont,delle imprese che hanno campato con le sovvenzioni dello stato,a trota dei poveri....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo ci avete dissanguato i coglioni per anni per quella diga di merda,ci avete anche speculato sopra da persone di merda quali siete e ancora state qui a menarla?e Bossi che fine ha fatto?complimenti.....!e il trota?persone oneste....!L'organo dovresti suonarlo con il culo...magari ti riesce meglio fannullone.:rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Un napoletan
che da del fannullone ad un veneto
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma io parlo del bicchiere mezzo pieno, e lui di quello mezzo vuoto.
> 
> Io dico il bicchiere sarebbe pieno se gli statali non ci avessero ciucciato il sangue,
> lui dice il bicchiere è mezzo vuoto, perchè lo stato si trattiene il resto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu e lui dite la stessa cosa, solo che, molti italianamente, addossate le responsabilità l'uno all'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu e lui dite la stessa cosa, solo che, molti italianamente, addossate le responsabilità l'uno all'altro.


NO.
Io mi assumo le mie responsabilità in prima persona.
Non sono per nulla disposto ad assumermi le altrui.

Tornando all'esempio del condominio, a me non frega un cazzo se i vicini non hanno l'acqua, ma vigilo perchè i loro disservizi non causino dei danni a me.

Capito l'antifona?

E se in condominio ci sono dei problemi non causati da me, vendo e vado a vivere in una casa singola.
COn un bel recinto intorno.

Mi sono rotto i coglioni con sta storia del sociale.
Ma veramente.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> *Io mi assumo le mie responsabilità in prima persona.
> *Non sono per nulla disposto ad assumermi le altrui.
> 
> ...


Quali? Cos'è che non fai per il tuo paese (non Vicenza/Veneto/Nord Est)?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COmunque parliamo di una nuova fantastica città del sud Italia: BOLOGNA...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Aprici un 3d:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò se chiudere il club o se lasciarlo aperto ai posteri, questo luogo virtuale del cazzeggio e delle verità. al momento chiuderei tutto, anche il mondo, spererei di riaprire la mia vita con la gioia che al momento manca, nonostante le minchiate scritte sinora. cazzeggio e minchiate sono segnate in rosso, come fossero due errori e, forse riflettendo bene, nella quotidianità, lo sono. avrei voglia di una sigaretta e di un bel buongiorno al profumo di rosa ma non mi resta che l'odore delle uova fritte del giorno prima. tutto è un silenzio, non sento le voci di chi con premura si preparava ad andare a scuola, solamente la tv, le previsioni del tempo, come se dipendesse da questo il nostro vagabondare tra le mille idee che sfiorano e a volte intrappolano la vera essenza del nostro vivere. non sò che cosa stia scrivendo, sono parole difficili, incomprensibili per chi non ha, per chi non vede, per chi ha ben altro per chi gioisce per chi vive la vita in attesa di un cambiamento. non è semplice disfare i bagagli che non ci hanno accompagnato in un viaggio, gli abiti sono arrotolati in uno stato confusionale, come se anche loro non sapessero come mai, sono tornati in un luogo già conosciuto, abbandonato diverso tempo fà per seguire la felicità di allora. c'è un malessere, persistente, visto e sentito con mano e si cerca di trovare una soluzione purchè tutto passi velocemente, sperando che qualcuno ci svegli da questo sogno maldestro, così pieno di negatività da trasformarsi in incubo. lei forse potrebbe, anzi per la verità ci mette l'anima, ma è come se fossi sordo ai buoni propositi e intanto l'idea di dover non godere più delle grida di gioia del mio stesso sangue, mi scuote e come un pugnale continua ad infliggere ferite in ogni luogo. continuo a piangere in attesa che le lacrime cessino, ma è come se ne avessi una quantità considerevole e come se queste evaporando tornassero dentro di me respirandole, in un circolo vizioso, come il cane che si morde la coda. e vado avanti, non sò come e perchè, spero che dio o chi per lui mi aiuti.
> 
> ciao a tutti.


:smile:


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A bello non mi cucchi raccontaci delle speculazioni *fatte dalle imprese post vajont*,delle imprese che hanno campato con le sovvenzioni dello stato,a trota dei poveri....!:rotfl:


se pensi che ci paghiamo ancora le accise sul carburante


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quali? Cos'è che non fai per il tuo paese (non Vicenza/Veneto/Nord Est)?


Io ho fatto per il mio paese quello che esso mi ha obbligato a fare no?
Cioè io sono obbligato che so a lavorare 8 ore? Ok.
NOn un minuto in più però.

Vedi da noi è una zona dove la maggioranza è efficente e compie il proprio dovere.
E non siamo pieni di scansafatiche che fanno lavorare gli altri no?
Per poi essere in prima a fila a lamentarsi che le cose vanno male.

Io trovo che sia più costruttivo anzichè lamentarsi dei politici, scendere in prima persona in politica, cimentarsi no?
Poi una volta che finalmente ci sarò io alla plancia di comando mostro quello che sono capace no?

Poi si fa presto dire stato allo sfascio qui e là...

Io mi sento davvero fortunato ad essere nato in un'epoca in cui c'era la pace e il benessere in crescita, non ho dovuto fare esperienze estreme da giovane no? E parlo di chi fu in trincea nella prima guerra, e non ho vissuto che so l'infanzia sotto le bombe della seconda guerra no?

Vogliamo andare a vedere come era la vita di un italiano medio nel 1944?

Un'epoca in cui gli italiani non dicevano che l'Italia fa schifo, ma si lamentavano per il pane che non c'era.

Se tu parli con persone che c'erano...ti ridono in faccia se ti lamenti dell'epoca contemporanea...e ti dicono...se siamo sopravissuti a quella sciagura...figurati se ci spaventano i casini di adesso...

Però è tutta gente che viene dalla fatica e dalla dura prova del sopravvivere...

Adesso i 40 enni di adesso sono tutti bambini viziati, che pretendono di avere tutto e di più per diritto...

E in tempi di magra, si salva chi sa sacrificarsi e tirare cinghia...
Chi non ci riesce prima si lamenta, poi si deprime...e alla fine che so si suicida no?

Sai che da noi gli unici industriali che tengono sono quelli che sono sempre vissuti con lo stretto necessario e non pensando mai alle agiatezze del denaro?

E si vantano dicendo...casso ce l'ho fatta a mantenere tutti i miei dipendenti...nonostante il 50% del fatturato in meno. Ma devo rendere conto ad uno stato che non ci crede che ho fatto il 50% di fatturato in meno?

Osserva amico mio...
QUello che dice che il quartiere è pieno di monnezza...è il primo a gettare le carte per terra, il primo a lordare i cessi...ecc...ecc..ecc...

Questo mi ha insegnato la vita.
Quello che ci tiene alla pulizia del quartiere, dice oh guarda...a qualcuno è caduta sta carta...la metto nel cestino.

Il giorno dopo si mette di guardia e finalmente scova chi getta le carte...

Mio caro amico...
Da noi stangano anche se tu anzichè infilare i vetri nella campana, li metti di fianco in una borsetta...

E poi sarai in prima fila a dire che l'Italia è un paese di merda perchè hai beccato la multa...no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aprici un 3d:mrgreen:


Allora diremo che nella dose di terapia GAS di ieri sera...
La Gnocca abbondava sopra gli altri due elementi...
E che...il Maxim è in un posto strategico...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho fatto per il mio paese quello che esso mi ha obbligato a fare no?
> Cioè io sono obbligato che so a lavorare 8 ore? Ok.
> NOn un minuto in più però.
> 
> ...


Ho capito Conte, ma  il Veneto NON E' la Svizzera d'Italia. E' Italia. Tu, io e compagnia, siamo tutti italiani. E quello che fai è molto italiano, che possa piacerti o meno. La colpa è di Roma ladrona, degli statali, di qualcuno che non sia io stesso. E' una questione di mentalità, lasciando un attimo da parte tutte le tipicità che noialtri abbiamo l'uno rispetto all'altro, come italiani noi siamo QUESTO. Siamo Oscuro che dice che non va un cazzo, tu che dici che non va un cazzo, però la colpa è di Roma che sono tutti fancazzisti che a Vicenza ci si ammazza di lavoro, oppure il Vajont e la nebbia nel cervello. In altre parole: sono tutte fregnacce. Oggi poi che la merda ci piove pure dall'alto e manco siamo capaci di aprire l'ombrello leggere sti discorsi mi fa ancora più ridere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto a questo punto quello razzista divento io.Sono di roma,ti risulta che a vicenza capiscano e contino qualcosa?


Perchè a Roma avete un culo più lindo?

E cazzo già vivo sta cosa del "ROMA" con mio suocero. A parere suo la merda di Roma profuma più di un fiore di montagna. Forse ho capito male..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se pensi che ci paghiamo ancora le accise sul carburante


ma basta con sta cagata delle accise... sono 25 centesimi più Iva! La benzina costa 1.7..... e finiamola con questi luoghi comuni da bar.

*L’ELENCO*
Guerra in Abissinia del 1935 (1,90 lire)
La crisi di Suez del 1956 (14 lire)
Il disastro del Vajont del 1963 (10 lire)
Alluvione di Firenze del 1966 (10 lire)
Terremoto del Belice del 1968 (10 lire)
Terremoto del Friuli del 1976 (99 lire)
Terremoto in Irpinia del 1980 (75 lire)
Missione in Libano del 1983 (205 lire)
Missione in Bosnia del 1996 (22 lire)
Rinnovo del contratto degli autoferrotranvieri del 2004 (0,020 euro, ossia 39 lire) 
Decreto Legge 34/11 per il finanziamento della manutenzione e la conservazione dei beni culturali, di enti ed istituzioni culturali (0,0073 Euro)
0,040 Euro per far fronte all'emergenza immigrati dovuta alla crisi libica del 2011, ai sensi della Legge 225/92
0,0089 per far fronte all'alluvione in Liguria ed in Toscana del novembre 2011
0,112 Euro sul diesel e 0,082 Euro per la benzina in seguito al Decreto Legge 6 dicembre 2011 n. 201 «Disposizioni urgenti per la crescita, l'equità e il consolidamento dei conti pubblici» del governo Monti.
*MA non finisce qui:* perché come spesso accade in Italia – abbiamo una tassa sulla tassa. Su questi 25 centesimi di euro infatti, sommati alla vera e propria imposta di fabbricazione (definita per decreti ministeriali), *viene aggiunta pure l’Iva del 20%*.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito Conte, ma  il Veneto NON E' la Svizzera d'Italia. E' Italia. Tu, io e compagnia, siamo tutti italiani. E quello che fai è molto italiano, che possa piacerti o meno. La colpa è di Roma ladrona, degli statali, di qualcuno che non sia io stesso. E' una questione di mentalità, lasciando un attimo da parte tutte le tipicità che noialtri abbiamo l'uno rispetto all'altro, come italiani noi siamo QUESTO. Siamo Oscuro che dice che non va un cazzo, tu che dici che non va un cazzo, però la colpa è di Roma che sono tutti fancazzisti che a Vicenza ci si ammazza di lavoro, oppure il Vajont e la nebbia nel cervello. In altre parole: sono tutte fregnacce. Oggi poi che la merda ci piove pure dall'alto e manco siamo capaci di aprire l'ombrello leggere sti discorsi mi fa ancora più ridere.


Purtroppo si non siamo la Svizzera.
NOn ho MAI creduto all'esistenza del popolo italiano: MAI.
Per esempio quando sono andato in Grecia mi sono detto toh, ma qui sembra di essere nel meridione, e stessa espressione mi è uscita quando sono stato in Spagna.

E secondo me non esiste la tipica mentalità da italiano.

Per me non è che non va un cazzo...
Ci sono due forze contrapposte...di chi tenta strenuamente di tenere su la faccenda e di chi se ne aprofitta della situazion sempre per lucrare dei vantaggi.

Io darei molto ascolto a chi ci vede dall'esterno.
no?

Cosa dicono di noi in certi ambienti?
Avete una montagna di risorse, ma non sapete impiegarle, perchè siete stati troppo abituati alla mamma che vi pulisce il culetto: questo si dice...in certi ambienti...EUROPEI.

Preferirei essere un ministato europeo...che non una regione dello stato italiano...tutto qui.

Ovvio se il Molise o la Basilicata chiedessero l'autonomia gliela concederebbero subito...no?

Non mi pare che in Italia chi gode di certi privilegi dica che non è giusto no?

Perchè è giusto che per l'INPS i contributi del privato non valgano quanto quelli del pubblico?

Mica gli statali lottano perchè i privati godano dei loro privilegi no?

Eh no?
I privati 40 ore alla settimana, noi invece stessi soldi con 30 ore alla settimana no?

In pratica ci si lamenta perchè non si vuole ridurre lo stipendio ad un dirigente, ma guadagnare quanto lui no?

Cosa dice Nicholson in quel film?
Non ci fa incazzare che a noi vada male, ma quanto che a tanti alti vada bene...

E l'invidia è na brutta bestia.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma basta con sta cagata delle accise... sono 25 centesimi più Iva! La benzina costa 1.7..... e finiamola con questi luoghi comuni da bar.
> 
> *L’ELENCO*
> Guerra in Abissinia del 1935 (1,90 lire)
> ...


Ascoltami bene.
E' economia.
Ne consegue che i carburanti sono diventati troppo costosi.
Da noi si è registrato un calo vistoso di consumi alle pompe, ed un incremento del 15% dell'utilizzo dei mezzi pubblici.
Meno inquinanti ecc..ecc..ecc...
QUesta nuova domanda ha spinto le ferrotranvie vicentine...a nuovi mezzi...

MA OVVIO 
Da noi nessuno si sogna di prendere l'autobus senza il biglietto...at capì?

Non esiste...
Ah io non pago il biglietto che tanto pagano gli altri...

E non siamo molto disposti verso i furbetti...tutto lì.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Una volta ci fu una lamentela da parte del generale in caserma.

Perchè non c'erano mezzi e carburanti.

Io mostrai a lui che lo stato non c'entrava per nulla, ma che era il suo maresciallo corrotto a trafugare bidoni di benzina, pneumatici ecc..ecc.e.cc...

E il generale rimase di merda.

Il maresciallo pure, perchè mai, sto napoletan, avrebbe pensato che io avrei osato a denunciarlo...

At capì?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Purtroppo si non siamo la Svizzera.
> NOn ho MAI creduto all'esistenza del popolo italiano: MAI.
> Per esempio quando sono andato in Grecia mi sono detto toh, ma qui sembra di essere nel meridione, e stessa espressione mi è uscita quando sono stato in Spagna.
> 
> ...


Conte, da noi in certi ambienti dicono che siamo italiani. TUTTI. Non stanno a vedere veneti o campani, se dicono che siamo una nazione di merda, eventualmente, lo dicono a tutti. Che poi tu non ti senta italiano è un altro discorso, ma relativizzare il concetto con "statali merda perchè non lottano per estendere i benefici che hanno al privato invece che per non farseli scippare a basta" quando tu, se fossi statale, faresti esattamente la stessa cosa ed anzi non faresti un nanosecondo in più rispetto a quello che ipoteticamente ti pagherebbero per fare, da la misura di quanto sei inevitabilmente, appassionatamente ed incondizionatamente italiano DENTRO. Quello che dici poi sulle forze contrapposte è una banalizzazione della realtà assai evidente, e tra l'altro l'idea che sia geograficamente localizzata tipo Ribelli ed Impero è talmente risibile che manco la commento. Vabbè.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, da noi in certi ambienti dicono che siamo italiani. TUTTI. Non stanno a vedere veneti o campani, se dicono che siamo una nazione di merda, eventualmente, lo dicono a tutti. Che poi tu non ti senta italiano è un altro discorso, ma relativizzare il concetto con "statali merda perchè non lottano per estendere i benefici che hanno al privato invece che per non farseli scippare a basta" quando tu, se fossi statale, faresti esattamente la stessa cosa ed anzi non faresti un nanosecondo in più rispetto a quello che ipoteticamente ti pagherebbero per fare, da la misura di quanto sei inevitabilmente, appassionatamente ed incondizionatamente italiano DENTRO. Quello che dici poi sulle forze contrapposte è una banalizzazione della realtà assai evidente, e tra l'altro l'idea che sia geograficamente localizzata tipo Ribelli ed Impero è talmente risibile che manco la commento. Vabbè.


Ho lavorato sotto lo stato.
Sotto il ministero dell'Istruzione no?

Bon me ne sono andato.
( senza lamentarmi)

No io non mi sento italiano.

E sempre all'estero ho spiegato che l'Italia è un insieme di culture, usi costumi, dialetti, culture ecc..ecc..ecc..

Non esiste nella storia neppure una tipica musica italiana...

E se guardiamo le sonorità degli organi...in tutta la penisola...se ne sentono di belle...anche diametralmente opposte...

Parto dalla storia...
Vediamo la storia di questa penisola e scopriremmo un sacco di cose...differenti tra zona e zona...

Se tu parli in Piemonte e in Lombardia con le persone che ci videro arrivare per lavorare, sentirai dire che noi Veneti non facevamo nessuna comunella con nessuno.

Manco parliamo italiano, se non siamo costretti...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascoltami bene.
> E' economia.
> Ne consegue che i carburanti sono diventati troppo costosi.
> Da noi si è registrato un calo vistoso di consumi alle pompe, ed un incremento del 15% dell'utilizzo dei mezzi pubblici.
> ...


In effetti dovrebbero aumentare ancora la benzina  . 
Io vivo di abbonamento annuale ATM ( azienda trasporti milanese ) e quando sono costretto ad usare l'auto vado piano equasi solo a metano.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In effetti dovrebbero aumentare ancora la benzina  .
> Io vivo di abbonamento annuale ATM ( azienda trasporti milanese ) e quando sono costretto ad usare l'auto vado piano equasi solo a metano.


Beh se io devo andare a Milano ci vado in treno no? Ma non li capisco i milanesi che usano l'auto, mai capiti...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey prendiamo una cosa a caso: i furti d'auto....

Localizzazione dei furti

Analizzando i dati emerge come ben oltre la metà dei furti denunciati avvengono in sei regioni che da sole raggiungono il 77% dei furti rispetto al totale nazionale. La prima in classifica è il Lazio con 22.309 sottrazioni, seguono la Campania (20.610), la Lombardia (19.435), la Puglia (17.849) e la Sicilia (15.457) (tab. n. 2)

Oltre la metà dei crimini denunciati, quasi 74.000, interessano sei province tra cui quella di Roma, con 20.401 furti (1.513 in meno rispetto al 2009), Napoli con 14.908 denunce (797 in meno del 2009), Milano con 13.376 furti (1.211 in meno rispetto al 2009), Bari dove sono stati commessi 10.100 furti d’auto (quasi 500 in più dell’anno precedente), Catania, con 8.504 furti (nel 2009 erano stati 9.694), e Torino, con 6.510 auto rubate contro le 6.889 di due anni fa. Gli automobilisti meno colpiti dal fenomeno quelli delle province di Belluno (solo 18 furti nel 2010), Sondrio (30), Aosta (32), Verbania (50) e Oristano (53)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se io devo andare a Milano ci vado in treno no? *Ma non li capisco i milanesi che usano l'auto, mai capiti..*.


Manco io.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In effetti dovrebbero aumentare ancora la benzinna  .
> Io vivo di abbonamento annuale ATM ( azienda trasporti milanese ) e quando sono costretto ad usare l'auto vado piano equasi solo a metano.


intanto dipende da dove lavori e da dove abiti
si fa presto a dire Milano:carneval:
Io con i mezzi ci metterei il doppio del tempo per esempio
la sera? Sei un uomo. Io non prendo un mezzo dopo le 20 a Milano. Vai in centro e aspetta un bus da sola la sera? 
Auto sempre e solo auto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> intanto dipende da dove lavori e da dove abiti
> si fa presto a dire Milano:carneval:
> Io con i mezzi ci metterei il doppio del tempo per esempio
> la sera? Sei un uomo. Io non prendo un mezzo dopo le 20 a Milano. Vai in centro e aspetta un bus da sola la sera?
> Auto sempre e solo auto.


Abito a 25 km da Milano. Prendo il pullman ci metto un pochino di più. 

La mia donna prende la metro sempre anche dopo le 22. E' ancora viva.  

Aspetto adesso la chiamo e le chiedo se l'hanno violentata/rapinata/picchiata 20 o 30 volte l'ultimo mese..... non ricordo..... ah si.. nessuna. Mai nessuna. Ma che è sta roba che la metro dopo le 20 è pericolosa??? ne è convinto anche mio padre che non l'ha mai presa. Ma lol.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Abito a 25 km da Milano. Prendo il pullman ci metto un pochino di più.
> 
> La mia donna prende la metro sempre anche dopo le 22. *E' ancora viva. *
> 
> Aspetto adesso la chiamo e le chiedo se l'hanno violentata/rapinata/picchiata 20 o 30 volte l'ultimo mese..... non ricordo..... ah si.. nessuna. Mai nessuna. Ma che è sta roba che la metro dopo le 20 è pericolosa??? ne è convinto anche mio padre che non l'ha mai presa. Ma lol.


per ora


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2013)

ma fino a che ora è aperta la metro a milano?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fino a che ora è aperta la metro a milano?


Poco dopo mezzanotte. 

e spegnete la tv! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Abito a 25 km da Milano. Prendo il pullman ci metto un pochino di più.
> 
> La mia donna prende la metro sempre anche dopo le 22. E' ancora viva.
> 
> Aspetto adesso la chiamo e le chiedo se l'hanno violentata/rapinata/picchiata 20 o 30 volte l'ultimo mese..... non ricordo..... ah si.. nessuna. Mai nessuna. Ma che è sta roba che la metro dopo le 20 è pericolosa??? ne è convinto anche mio padre che non l'ha mai presa. Ma lol.


Felice per lei. Sarò timorosa io. 
Di donne sole la sera non finite benissimo qualcosa ho letto. Non so se ti è capitato?
Le rare volte che ho preso la metro la sera mi sono ritrovata sola italiana in mezzo a exteracomunitari. Non mi è accaduto nulla ma non mi sono sentita a mio agio nemmeno un po. C'è sempre quello che dato che sei una donna sola deve dirti la stronzata, fissarti o altro....preferisco la tranquillità della mia auto.
per wuel che riguarda l'ufficio per me metterci mezzora in meno cambia nel tran tran con i miei figli.
se andassi con i mezzi non potrei andare a prendere mio figlio al calcio e riportarlo a casa per esempio. Dove lavoro il primo autobus per tornare a casa parte alle 17 se ho un imprevisto e devo uscire prima senza la macchina mi aspetta una giro di mezzi impossibile


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Felice per lei. Sarò timorosa io.
> Di donne sole la sera non finite benissimo qualcosa ho letto. Non so se ti è capitato?
> Le rare volte che ho preso la metro la sera mi sono ritrovata sola italiana in mezzo a exteracomunitari. Non mi è accaduto nulla ma non mi sono sentita a mio agio nemmeno un po. C'è sempre quello che dato che sei una donna sola deve dirti la stronzata, fissarti o altro....preferisco la tranquillità della mia auto.
> per wuel che riguarda l'ufficio per me metterci mezzora in meno cambia nel tran tran con i miei figli.
> se andassi con i mezzi non potrei andare a prendere mio figlio al calcio e riportarlo a casa per esempio. Dove lavoro il primo autobus per tornare a casa parte alle 17 se ho un imprevisto e devo uscire prima senza la macchina mi aspetta una giro di mezzi impossibile


Italia paese di merda....che fa salire gli extracomunitari...assieme alle italiane...ma che paese di merda...non funziona un casso...neanche la metro sicura a milano abbiamo...e sempre sti extracomunitari...che si sono infilati nel nostro paese di merda...perchè la lega anti clandestini...è accartorciata in una mancanza di fondi e burocrazia esasperata...
viviamo davvero in uno stato di merda...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Italia paese di merda....che fa salire gli extracomunitari...assieme alle italiane...ma che paese di merda...non funziona un casso...neanche la metro sicura a milano abbiamo...e sempre sti extracomunitari...che si sono infilati nel nostro paese di merda...perchè la lega anti clandestini...è accartorciata in una mancanza di fondi e burocrazia esasperata...
> viviamo davvero in uno stato di merda...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto. Stai attento.
Ho solo fatto la fotografia della realtà. Un dato di fatto
Che a Milano ormai ci siano zone, orari, e situazioni dove sembra di essere in un paese straniero è obiettivamente vero.
poi se vuoi iniziare un discorso sull'immigrazione magari apriamo un tread


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Felice per lei. Sarò timorosa io.
> Di donne sole la sera non finite benissimo qualcosa ho letto. Non so se ti è capitato?
> Le rare volte che ho preso la metro la sera mi sono ritrovata sola italiana in mezzo a exteracomunitari. Non mi è accaduto nulla ma non mi sono sentita a mio agio nemmeno un po. C'è sempre quello che dato che sei una donna sola deve dirti la stronzata, fissarti o altro....preferisco la tranquillità della mia auto.
> per wuel che riguarda l'ufficio per me metterci mezzora in meno cambia nel tran tran con i miei figli.
> se andassi con i mezzi non potrei andare a prendere mio figlio al calcio e riportarlo a casa per esempio. Dove lavoro il primo autobus per tornare a casa parte alle 17 se ho un imprevisto e devo uscire prima senza la macchina mi aspetta una giro di mezzi impossibile



Si mi è capitato di leggere qualcosa ma sono casi rarissimi. Perchè a vedere di storie cruente se ne sentono molte di più relative all' auto.... ma tantè.... percezioni errate.

Idem. Ho una serie di contatti per salvare mia figlia dalle grinfie dell'abbandono. La macchina sta ferma il più possibile.
Al contrario tuo io non potrei proprio arrivare a casa senza pullman. E' capitato. L'azienda mi ha pagato il taxi o l'inquilina è venuta a prendermi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Si mi è capitato di leggere qualcosa ma sono casi rarissimi. Perchè a vedere di storie cruente se ne sentono molte di più relative all' auto.... ma tantè.... percezioni errate.
> 
> Idem. Ho una serie di contatti per salvare mia figlia dalle grinfie dell'abbandono. La macchina sta ferma il più possibile.
> Al contrario tuo io non potrei proprio arrivare a casa senza pullman. E' capitato. L'azienda mi ha pagato il taxi o l'inquilina è venuta a prendermi.


Beato te che hai i contatti:smile:
a me pagavano il taxi quando uscivo dopo le 20 e andavo con i mezzi


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey prendiamo una cosa a caso: i furti d'auto....
> 
> Localizzazione dei furti
> 
> ...


Quindi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi?


tutti in valtellina.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beato te che hai i contatti:smile:
> a me pagavano il taxi quando uscivo dopo le 20 e andavo con i mezzi


Eddai. Una mamma di un amica d'asilo che la ospita fino al mio arrivo si trova sempre!!

Al massimo in casi estremi ho dovuto chiamare i miei genitori che abitano pure più lontano :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto. Stai attento.
> Ho solo fatto la fotografia della realtà. Un dato di fatto
> Che a Milano ormai ci siano zone, orari, e situazioni dove sembra di essere in un paese straniero è obiettivamente vero.
> poi se vuoi iniziare un discorso sull'immigrazione magari apriamo un tread


Il problema non è il fatto che siano extracomunitari ma che siano maschi giovani. Se ci fosse una prevalenza di giovani maschi calabresi, abruzzesi e trentini saresti a disagio comunque. Il fatto che siano immigrati e alcuni provenienti da culture in cui le donne sono abbigliate diversamente e quelle come noi siano considerate disponibili e che si sappia che sono spesso senza la famiglia aumenta il timore. Mi sembra che il motivo di qualità della vita e di possibilità di avere più tempo per la famiglia sia più che valido e sufficiente. Non stupirti che qualcuno ti dirà che quando avevi l'amante non ti preoccupavi del tempo perché tanto queste cose te le dicono sempre e le dicono solo a te e va bene attaccarsi anche al tram pur di dirtelo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è il fatto che siano extracomunitari ma che siano maschi giovani. Se ci fosse una prevalenza di giovani maschi calabresi, abruzzesi e trentini saresti a disagio comunque. Il fatto che siano immigrati e alcuni provenienti da culture in cui le donne sono abbigliate diversamente e quelle come noi siano considerate disponibili e che si sappia che sono spesso senza la famiglia aumenta il timore. Mi sembra che il motivo di qualità della vita e di possibilità di avere più tempo per la famiglia sia più che valido e sufficiente. Non stupirti che qualcuno ti dirà che quando avevi l'amante non ti preoccupavi del tempo perché tanto queste cose te le dicono sempre e le dicono solo a te e va bene *attaccarsi anche al tram *pur di dirtelo.


il biglietto ci vorrebbe lo stesso. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eddai. Una mamma di un amica d'asilo che la ospita fino al mio arrivo si trova sempre!!
> 
> Al massimo in casi estremi ho dovuto chiamare i miei genitori che abitano pure più lontano :mrgreen:


Che si trovi non ne dubito certo
non mi piace dare agli altri impegni a meno che non possa sdebitarmi o che non siano i nonni (infatti al calcio lo portwno loro) Tendenzialmente tra pagar il carburante per l'auto e dover chiedere un favore che non sia una tantum, pago il carburante


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

io la prendo la metro di sera... ho un po' paura quando esco fuori, più che altro... ma finora non mi è mai successo niente


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è il fatto che siano extracomunitari ma che siano maschi giovani. Se ci fosse una prevalenza di giovani maschi calabresi, abruzzesi e trentini saresti a disagio comunque. Il fatto che siano immigrati e alcuni provenienti da culture in cui le donne sono abbigliate diversamente e quelle come noi siano considerate disponibili e che si sappia che sono spesso senza la famiglia aumenta il timore. Mi sembra che il motivo di qualità della vita e di possibilità di avere più tempo per la famiglia sia più che valido e sufficiente. Non stupirti che qualcuno ti dirà che quando avevi l'amante non ti preoccupavi del tempo perché tanto queste cose te le dicono sempre e le dicono solo a te e va bene attaccarsi anche al tram pur di dirtelo.


Sono inattaccabile da questo punto di vista
quando avevo l'amante lo vedevo mentre i miei figli erano a scuola o a calcio...:mrgreen:
perchè dici che lo dicono solo a me?
comunque anche uscire con un'amica toglie il tempo ai figli, anche andare dal parrucchiere ecc ecc 
sul resto la penso come te.
e comuqnue non parlavo di tempo da dedicare ai figli ma proprio di praticità. Per andare a prendere mio figlio dovrei prenre 4 mezzi e poi comunque dal campo a casa, che dista 5 km dovrei prenderne altri due e farer mezzora a piedi.
Con l'auto ci metto un'ora.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il biglietto ci vorrebbe lo stesso. :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> io la prendo la metro di sera... ho un po' paura quando esco fuori, più che altro... ma finora non mi è mai successo niente


certo oltre la metro intendevo tutto il tragitto fino a casa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> io la prendo la metro di sera... ho un po' paura quando esco fuori, più che altro... ma finora non mi è mai successo niente


ci vediamo stasera a Cadorna :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ci vediamo stasera a Cadorna :mrgreen:


Se c'è sciopero passo a prendervi io:mrgreen:
tanto ormai la mia auto è il taxi di tradinet....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutti in valtellina.


Epperò se andiamo tutti in Valtellina sai poi come aumentano i furti di vacche.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono inattaccabile da questo punto di vista
> quando avevo l'amante lo vedevo mentre i miei figli erano a scuola o a calcio...:mrgreen:
> perchè dici che lo dicono solo a me?
> comunque anche uscire con un'amica toglie il tempo ai figli, anche andare dal parrucchiere ecc ecc
> ...


Lo dico perché lo dicono solo a te, con altre non ci provano nemmeno. Non so se perché sei gentile e rispondi (o non mandi a quel paese e ti giustifichi) o perché ci sono pregressi. Probabilmente ho stroncato qualcuno con quella frase. Ma tu ti sei giustificata lo stesso:unhappy::nuke:. Infatti con i mezzi va benissimo se si parte e si arriva vicino all'abitazione e al lavoro, se si devono fare più cambi, nonostante le file, è meglio in auto. Certo in metropolitana si legge di più :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Epperò se andiamo tutti in Valtellina sai poi come aumentano i furti di vacche.


... è un mondo difficile.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dico perché lo dicono solo a te, con altre non ci provano nemmeno. Non so se perché sei gentile e rispondi (o non mandi a quel paese e ti giustifichi) o perché ci sono pregressi. Probabilmente ho stroncato qualcuno con quella frase. Ma tu ti sei giustificata lo stesso:unhappy::nuke:. Infatti con i mezzi va benissimo se si parte e si arriva vicino all'abitazione e al lavoro, se si devono fare più cambi, nonostante le file, è meglio in auto. Certo in metropolitana si legge di più :mexican:


Ma sai non mi giustifico. Se mi fai una domanda qualunque sia la tua motivazione rispondo con sincerità
e ho fatto così sempre non mi pesa.Almeno qui.
Se poi c'è chi si diverte a provocare lo lascio fare
Mi preoccupa quello che pensano di me le persone a cui tengo, e qui dentro qualcuna c'è, qui come nella vita reale, del resto non mi interessa e non mi tocca


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... è un mondo difficile.


Ma in Valtellina saranno poi italiani?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sai non mi giustifico. Se mi fai una domanda qualunque sia la tua motivazione rispondo con sincerità
> e ho fatto così sempre non mi pesa.Almeno qui.
> Se poi c'è chi si diverte a provocare lo lascio fare
> Mi preoccupa quello che pensano di me le persone a cui tengo, e qui dentro qualcuna c'è, qui come nella vita reale, del resto non mi interessa e non mi tocca


A volte ti trovo eccessivamente disponibile alle provocazioni. Meglio se non ti tocca. Neanche a me tocca però ogni tanto penso che si possa mandare a cagare chi provoca. Anche solo non rispondendo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma in Valtellina saranno poi italiani?


Pota!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte ti trovo eccessivamente disponibile alle provocazioni. Meglio se non ti tocca. Neanche a me tocca però ogni tanto penso che si possa mandare a cagare chi provoca. Anche solo non rispondendo


non rispondere sarebbe farmi una violenza, non ne vedo il motivo
Se ti mando a cagare è perchè sono stata "toccata" da quello che hai detto perchê da te non me lo aspettavo.
Quindi l'ho fatto rararmente e ho chiuso la porta
fondamentalmente se non ti mando ê perchè di uello che pensi non me ne frega un cazzo e ti ho risposto per educazione


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se c'è sciopero passo a prendervi io:mrgreen:
> tanto ormai la mia auto è il taxi di tradinet....


guarda che io abito a Sud di Milano. poi ti voglio vedere tornare a casa 
:mrgreen::mrgreen:



farfalla ha detto:


> non rispondere sarebbe farmi una violenza, non ne vedo il motivo
> Se ti mando a cagare è perchè sono stata "toccata" da quello che hai detto perchê da te non me lo aspettavo.
> Quindi l'ho fatto rararmente e ho chiuso la porta
> fondamentalmente se non ti mando ê perchè di uello che pensi non me ne frega un cazzo e ti ho risposto per educazione


diglielo diglielo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> guarda che io abito a Sud di Milano. poi ti voglio vedere tornare a casa :rotfl:


Ti assicuro che ho accompagnato gente a orari impensabili in zone dove non sono mai stata e sono riuscita a perdermi nel tornare a casa
tutti che si lamentano di come guido, dell'auto ecc ecc ma intanto:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poco dopo mezzanotte.
> 
> *e spegnete la tv!* :rotfl:



su questo sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto. Stai attento.
> Ho solo fatto la fotografia della realtà. Un dato di fatto
> *Che a Milano ormai ci siano zone, orari, e situazioni dove sembra di essere in un paese straniero è obiettivamente vero.*
> poi se vuoi iniziare un discorso sull'immigrazione magari apriamo un tread



anche questo è vero


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che ho accompagnato gente a orari impensabili in zone dove non sono mai stata e sono riuscita a perdermi nel tornare a casa
> tutti che si lamentano di come guido, dell'auto ecc ecc ma intanto:mrgreen:


ok in caso guiderei io. La macchina è molto più pericolosa dei mezzi di sera. Statisticamente parlando.




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordissimo


solo su quello?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non rispondere sarebbe farmi una violenza, non ne vedo il motivo
> Se ti mando a cagare è perchè sono stata "toccata" da quello che hai detto perchê da te non me lo aspettavo.
> Quindi l'ho fatto rararmente e ho chiuso la porta
> fondamentalmente se non ti mando ê perchè di uello che pensi non me ne frega un cazzo e ti ho risposto per educazione


Penso di aver capito che il "tu" è ipotetico e non verso di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pota!


Che vor dì?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che vor dì?


Non lo so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è intercalare bergamasco, bresciano e dell'alta Valtellina.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok in caso guiderei io. La macchina è molto più pericolosa dei mezzi di sera. Statisticamente parlando.


Che carino. Non lo fa mai nessuno. Si lasciano trasportare:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:è intercalare bergamasco, bresciano e dell'alta Valtellina.




http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/pota


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che carino. Non lo fa mai nessuno. Si lasciano trasportare:mrgreen:


guido quasi sempre io. E non mi danno nemmeno fastidio gli insulti perchè vado piano e non cerco di arrivare 1 minuto prima. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/pota


Grazie. Non avevo mai pensato di cercarlo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie. Non avevo mai pensato di cercarlo.


si figuri per così poco. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che carino. Non lo fa mai nessuno. Si lasciano trasportare:mrgreen:


io mi lascio trasportare volentieri

e poi così ti faccio da navigatrice, altrimenti ti perdi sempre!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> io mi lascio trasportare volentieri
> 
> e poi così ti faccio da navigatrice, altrimenti ti perdi sempre!


waze!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> io mi lascio trasportare volentieri
> 
> e poi così ti faccio da navigatrice, altrimenti ti perdi sempre!


Si come no. Infatti l'ultima volta abbiamo girato un'ora per trovare un indirizzo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si come no. Infatti l'ultima volta abbiamo girato un'ora per trovare un indirizzo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per caso c'ero anch'io?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per caso c'ero anch'io?



Si. Per fortuna direi:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si come no. Infatti l'ultima volta abbiamo girato un'ora per trovare un indirizzo


era nel 1936? no perchè avrebbero inventato i navigatori proprio per questo tipo di eventualità......:mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> era nel 1936? no perchè avrebbero inventato i navigatori proprio per questo tipo di eventualità......:mexican:


era colpa dell'Iphone che ci faceva girare intorno!!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> era nel 1936? no perchè avrebbero inventato i navigatori proprio per questo tipo di eventualità......:mexican:


Era due mesi fa e con due navigatori nom ci siamo arrivate. Poi una telefonata ha risolto....





PS: Ma che simpaticone che sei oggi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> era colpa dell'Iphone che ci faceva girare intorno!!!


non puoi chiedere ad un I-coso di fare il lavoro di un samsung. 



farfalla ha detto:


> Era due mesi fa e con due navigatori nom ci siamo arrivate. Poi una telefonata ha risolto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho fatto sesso. 





PS. DIMENTICAVO in caso di utilizzo della tua auto LO STEREO LO GESTISCO IO!


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2013)

che bello perdersi...ehm, girare a milano!
io prendo sempre il taxi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> PS. DIMENTICAVO in caso di utilizzo della tua auto LO STEREO LO GESTISCO IO!


Scordatelo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scordatelo


Vado a piedi.

posso mica vomitare per una settimana per non farmi 25km a piedi. fa pure bene. tze. 

;-)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi?


Ci sono tante italie no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non puoi chiedere ad un I-coso di fare il lavoro di un samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'stardo! dopo che ti viene a prendere ti lamenti pure...


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordissimo


io no perché non c'entra nulla.
basta guardarsi in giro
poi , come ho già detto, mi trovo in giro anch'io ovunque, però


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono tante italie no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo, ci sono anche tante francIe, germanIe, gran bretagnIe, spagnIe, svezIe, irlandIe ecc...ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, ci sono anche tante francIe, germanIe, gran bretagnIe, spagnIe, svezIe, irlandIe ecc...ecc...


NO...
Osserva bene che so la storia della Francia e quella dell'Italia

Osserva com'era l'Europa 500 anni fa e poi mi dici...

E osserva come sono quelle persone che non si riconoscono come popolo dentro uno stato...

Esempio la penisola iberica è na roba...
Uno spagnolo e uno del portogallo un'altra...

Non parliamo dell'Irlanda poi...

Germania?
Andiamo a vedere ?

COme mai perfino nella musica gli organisti del nord Germania componevano in una maniera e quelli della Germania del sud in un'altra?

L'identità culturale di Buxtehude è tutta diversa da quella di un Pachelbel...

E ste cose le vedi se hai girato la Germania che è molto vasta...

Il concetto poi di essere tedesco...va molto oltre il concetto di Germania.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè a Roma avete un culo più lindo?
> 
> E cazzo già vivo sta cosa del "ROMA" con mio suocero. A parere suo la merda di Roma profuma più di un fiore di montagna. Forse ho capito male..


Ma figurati....!Sti cazzi di roma,ma quando arriva un fannullone a smontarci i coglioni con vicenza...e dai ma ndo cazzo va?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Osserva bene che so la storia della Francia e quella dell'Italia
> 
> Osserva com'era l'Europa 500 anni fa e poi mi dici...
> ...


Ma se volessimo andare indietro, potremmo anche andare a vedere com'era duemila anni fa, quando dominavamo il mondo allora conosciuto. Andando indietro ancora potremmo pure tornare agli Etruschi, alla Magna Grecia e ancora ancora fino al mesozoico. Embè?
Io non ti sto dicendo che fra noi si sia tutti uguali, chiaramente. Siamo uno Stato relativamente nuovo in un continente decisamente vecchio. E allora? Che facciamo? Ognuno tira per sè? Che figata. Cioè, geniale. Davvero.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se volessimo andare indietro, potremmo anche andare a vedere com'era duemila anni fa, quando dominavamo il mondo allora conosciuto. Andando indietro ancora potremmo pure tornare agli Etruschi, alla Magna Grecia e ancora ancora fino al mesozoico. Embè?
> Io non ti sto dicendo che fra noi si sia tutti uguali, chiaramente. Siamo uno Stato relativamente nuovo in un continente decisamente vecchio. E allora? Che facciamo? Ognuno tira per sè? Che figata. Cioè, geniale. Davvero.


Ascolta jb,io capisco che con il conte non è che si può far discorsi di un certo spessore,uno che ti descrive Vicenza come Las vegas o è scemo o ridicolo,o magari tutte e due le cose...!Adesso,vorrei sapere in cosa sbaglio,se penso che questo sia un paese di merda,la disoccupazione è alle stelle,ogni giorno viene arrestato un imprenditore o un politico,thiessen,ilva,funziona poco o nulla,la sanità poi è qualcosa di scabroso,sono di roma e più si va giù è peggio è...!Ogni giorno a roma siamo costretti a subire manifestazioni e scioperi,e si perchè i lavoratori del nord mica vanno a rompere il cazzo a vicenza,vengono giustamente a roma paralizzando ogni giorno il centro storico,quando non succede di peggio....Ogni giorno la citta si blocca,ma sto coglione di Vicenza che ne può sapere?Da italiano mi vergogno di tutti le stragi di stato,delle bombe,dell'italicus,fino ad oggi nessun colpevole,nessun condannato,mi vergogno che nel nostro spazio aereo viene giù un Dc-9 muoiono 81 persone e i parenti ancora aspettano verità e risarcimenti,mi vergogno che uno stato debba scendere a trattative con la mafia,per evitare bombe e attentati,barattando una pace con l'esenzione del 41 bis per molti mafiosi.Mi vergogno che su territorio italiano gli stati uniti rapiscano qualcuno e nessuno dice nulla,mi vergogno che un caccia americano trancia il cavo di una funivia provocando morti e feriti,e i due piloti se ne tornano serenamente in america,mi riferisco al chermis...!Mi vergogno che in una sitiazione di forte disagio sociale un suonatore di organo di chiesa venga qui a pontificare e a disquisire di imprenditoria quando l'economia del paese è ridotta ai minimi termini.Questo paese è pieno di cialtroni,e se una certa criminalità dell'est,quella più violenta ,sta proliferando alla grande un motivo dovrà pure esserci!Io non sono abituato a lamentarmi,sono abituato a dire le cose come stanno,e sinceramente di come si possa vivere bene in quel paesino di vicenza me ne sbatto altamente i coglioni!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Ho letto qualcosa sul forum, come al solito nel leggere alcune cose mi deprimo, mi altero, non capisco e devo per forza di cose passare avanti e pensare cose belle altrimenti sbiello, per passare avanti e non pensare a certi tipi di dolore di negligenza, di scarso valore dato alla vita ed alle persone mi rifugio nella mia vita e ve ne faccio partecipe. Chiedo scusa per questo.


Ora di pranzo. Famiglia muoviamoci perchè io e la mamma dobbiamo andare al colloquio per l'amniocentesi. 
Il piccolo domanda, papy cos'è l'amniocentesi? spieghiamo cos'è l'amniocentesi al piccolo ed al grande. 
E noi possiamo venire papy? eh no ragazzi non potete, andrete dalla nonnuzza, ( che palle però, dicono in coro) 
ragà in alcuni posti non potete venire mi dispiace. Il piccolo invece di andare dalla nonna sale dalla zia, mi avvicino al grande e gli dico compà che ne dici se vieni con noi, sicuramente non ci sono problemi e potrai stare ad ascoltare anche tu,risponde, ok pà. 

Partiamo facciamo il colloquio e conosciamo anche il sesso. :mrgreen::carneval:

Ritorno a casa, siamo in macchina, ho emozioni contrastanti, un po dispiaciuto per mia moglie, ma quella risata che mi esce spontanea e con il silenzio in macchina mi dice tutto! e vabbè..... so che non è carino tutto questo nei confronti di mia moglie ma insomma  anche se la frase sembra retorica l'importante è che, sia sanO. 

Pà MA è sicuro che è maschio? -bhe la dottoressa ha detto che è maschio, certo la sicurezza totale la darà l'amniocentesi, però devo dire che..... la dottoressa ha parlato decisa ed è stata chiara facendoci vedere quel popò di ciolla che pareva sovrastare il tutto... sai figlio sta nel dna tutto ciò! :up::carneval: ( mia moglie ci guarda e dopo aver pensato, ma guarda sti due stronzi) dice sorridendo la smettete di fare i cretini. ( Eh si... effettivamente io e mio figlio abbiamo fatto i cretini tutto il tempo, prima e dopo, è stato uno spasso! ) 

Bisogna festeggiare. Lo facciamo nel migliore dei modi, posto dove si può mangiare di tutto preparandosi per pescare nel dopocena.

Si pesca! i maschi pescano! e il piccolo ha la sua canna personale da usare per la prima volta, felice ed emozionato prende il suo primo pesce, vederlo tirare sembra di vedere un puffetto tutto scombinato ed attento, combinando un macello e sbattendo quel pesce ovunque....... povero pesce sembrava nelle montagne russe da come svolazzava e sbatteva.......... 

Tutto dura poco perchè siamo stanchi e ci vuole un gelato una passeggiata e un letto dove rilassarsi e abbracciarsi parlando.

Mi stavo scordando un piccolo particolare, piccolo però nulla di che... soltanto quel finale per riempirmi ancora di più di orgoglio
Il piccolo mi fa vedere il cellulare dove ha scritto una nota che dice più o meno così- oggi la maestra ha detto a tutta la classe che l'unico su cui può fare affidamento e non fa mai scivoloni è............ 



MIO FIGLIO.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Bella*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto qualcosa sul forum, come al solito nel leggere alcune cose mi deprimo, mi altero, non capisco e devo per forza di cose passare avanti e pensare cose belle altrimenti sbiello, per passare avanti e non pensare a certi tipi di dolore di negligenza, di scarso valore dato alla vita ed alle persone mi rifugio nella mia vita e ve ne faccio partecipe. Chiedo scusa per questo.
> 
> 
> Ora di pranzo. Famiglia muoviamoci perchè io e la mamma dobbiamo andare al colloquio per l'amniocentesi.
> ...


Sono contento per te claudio,ma veramente!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma figurati....!Sti cazzi di roma,ma quando arriva un fannullone a smontarci i coglioni con vicenza...e dai ma ndo cazzo va?


:up:

Comunque la mamma di mia figlia, romana de Roma, è rimasta sconvolta di come le cose funzionano meglio a Milano. Le manca Roma ma si è resa conto che la mentalità media è più in linea con il rispetto delle regole. Quindi si vive meglio. 
E me ne sono accorto pure io venendo a Roma, visitando Napoli, villeggiando in Sicilia...

Tutta la spataffiata sull' Italia, secondo me, è corretta. Ma, sempre a mio parere, è l'italiano il vero problema. Quello tipo. Quello descritto benissimo da Macio in questo video_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRkmb8jcCDk.
_Che sia un politico, un imprenditore o un manovale...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contento per te claudio,ma veramente!


Mi accodo


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contento per te claudio,ma veramente!



Grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto qualcosa sul forum, come al solito nel leggere alcune cose mi deprimo, mi altero, non capisco e devo per forza di cose passare avanti e pensare cose belle altrimenti sbiello, per passare avanti e non pensare a certi tipi di dolore di negligenza, di scarso valore dato alla vita ed alle persone mi rifugio nella mia vita e ve ne faccio partecipe. Chiedo scusa per questo.
> 
> 
> Ora di pranzo. Famiglia muoviamoci perchè io e la mamma dobbiamo andare al colloquio per l'amniocentesi.
> ...


Ciao ultimo :up:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi accodo



Meglio! con oscuro sempre meglio stare dietro. :rotfl:

Grazie. :abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta jb,io capisco che con il conte non è che si può far discorsi di un certo spessore,uno che ti descrive Vicenza come Las vegas o è scemo o ridicolo,o magari tutte e due le cose...!Adesso,vorrei sapere in cosa sbaglio,se penso che questo sia un paese di merda,la disoccupazione è alle stelle,ogni giorno viene arrestato un imprenditore o un politico,thiessen,ilva,funziona poco o nulla,la sanità poi è qualcosa di scabroso,sono di roma e più si va giù è peggio è...!Ogni giorno a roma siamo costretti a subire manifestazioni e scioperi,e si perchè i lavoratori del nord mica vanno a rompere il cazzo a vicenza,vengono giustamente a roma paralizzando ogni giorno il centro storico,quando non succede di peggio....Ogni giorno la citta si blocca,ma sto coglione di Vicenza che ne può sapere?Da italiano mi vergogno di tutti le stragi di stato,delle bombe,dell'italicus,fino ad oggi nessun colpevole,nessun condannato,mi vergogno che nel nostro spazio aereo viene giù un Dc-9 muoiono 81 persone e i parenti ancora aspettano verità e risarcimenti,mi vergogno che uno stato debba scendere a trattative con la mafia,per evitare bombe e attentati,barattando una pace con l'esenzione del 41 bis per molti mafiosi.Mi vergogno che su territorio italiano gli stati uniti rapiscano qualcuno e nessuno dice nulla,mi vergogno che un caccia americano trancia il cavo di una funivia provocando morti e feriti,e i due piloti se ne tornano serenamente in america,mi riferisco al chermis...!Mi vergogno che in una sitiazione di forte disagio sociale un suonatore di organo di chiesa venga qui a pontificare e a disquisire di imprenditoria quando l'economia del paese è ridotta ai minimi termini.Questo paese è pieno di cialtroni,e se una certa criminalità dell'est,quella più violenta ,sta proliferando alla grande un motivo dovrà pure esserci!*Io non sono abituato a lamentarmi*,sono abituato a dire le cose come stanno,e sinceramente di come si possa vivere bene in quel paesino di vicenza me ne sbatto altamente i coglioni!



Oddio.
Comunque è un discorso lungo ed io adesso non ho tanto tempo. Il succo è questo: tu e lui siete due mentalità ristrette agli opposti dello spettro. Non vi capite ma alla fine il risultato è che siete lo ying e lo yang dell'italiano medio. Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Comunque la mamma di mia figlia, romana de Roma, è rimasta sconvolta di come le cose funzionano meglio a Milano. Le manca Roma ma si è resa conto che la mentalità media è più in linea con il rispetto delle regole. Quindi si vive meglio.
> E me ne sono accorto pure io venendo a Roma, visitando Napoli, villeggiando in Sicilia...
> ...


Io per motivi di lavoro ho girato parecchio l'italia,certo, mi manca vicenza quindi ogni giudizio è approssimativo,ma onestamente si può negare che questo sia un paese allo sbando?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao ultimo :up:



:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Qualcuno ha notizie di Lui ?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io per motivi di lavoro ho girato parecchio l'italia,certo, mi manca vicenza quindi ogni giudizio è approssimativo,ma onestamente si può negare che questo sia un paese allo sbando?


NO!!!! L'Italia è  UNA nel bene e nel male ed ora isole felici non ci sono ... A meno che per isola felice non si intenda il proprio perimetro vitale allora li ognuno fa i conti solo con se stesso e la propria realtà


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio.
> Comunque è un discorso lungo ed io adesso non ho tanto tempo. Il succo è questo: tu e lui siete due mentalità ristrette agli opposti dello spettro. Non vi capite ma alla fine il risultato è che siete lo ying e lo yang dell'italiano medio. Vabbè.


No,io giro l'italia amico caro e di ristretto non ho neanche il pisello.Quello che ho scritto è tutto vero,e di ristretto leggo solo di un povero scemotto che suona un organo e viene a dipingerci l'italia come un paese florido dove tutto funziona...!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io giro l'italia amico caro e di ristretto non ho neanche il pisello.*Quello che ho scritto è tutto vero*,e di ristretto leggo solo di un povero scemotto che suona un organo e viene a dipingerci l'italia come un paese florido dove tutto funziona...!


Ma certo che è vero. Sono le conclusioni che trai che sono affrettate, raffazzonate e grezze. Non te la prendere (ultime parole famose).


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Meglio! con oscuro sempre meglio stare dietro. :rotfl:
> 
> Grazie. :abbraccio:


L'ho anche pensato :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

La differenza tra le varie regioni esiste, esiste per quel tipo di cultura che questa ha, proviene probabilmente da un passato che le ha segnate e tramite queste fatte evolvere diversamente nei modi nei pensieri e nelle azioni. Ciò non toglie che unendo queste regioni si ha uno stato chiamato Italia.
E nemmeno si può togliere quella appartenenza che ognuno di noi sente per la propria regione e luogo di nascita, facendo nascere dibattiti, diatribe, pensieri e opinioni. Ci possono stare tutte, questo credo sia logico. Come mi appare logico che, IO mi sento italiano, posso discuterne posso lamentarmene, posso parlare bene del luogo dove sono nato, ma posso anche parlarne male volendo, e posso risentirmi se ne parlo male e ne sento parlare male, ma rimango un italiano. 

Toto Cutugno :carneval: sarebbe stato meglio evitare di nominarlo, lo so lo so.....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho anche pensato :mexican::mexican:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo che è vero. Sono le conclusioni che trai che sono affrettate, raffazzonate e grezze. Non te la prendere (ultime parole famose).


Questo lo puoi dire anche dopo una conferenza universitaria. Che pretendi in un forum? Scrive cose vere e non dà responsabilità a categorie e non trova soluzioni ridicole e meschine e inapplicabili. Non sparare ricostruzioni storiche a caso è già apprezzabile. Le conclusioni dipendono sia dalle proprie esperienze personali, che sono giocoforza limitate, sia dalla propria indole che porta a interpretare i dati. Io invece sono sempre ottimista, ad esempio, e concordo su quello che dice Oscuro ma vedo anche tanti aspetti positivi e l'energia che fa andare avanti anche nei tempi oscuri carneval::carneval e che dal Medioevo ci ha portati al Rinascimento (oh il Medioevo c'è stato in tutta Europa ma il Rinascimento l'abbiamo avuto noi :up::up. E vedo la luce


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

ma noi italiani siamo scicchissimi, diciamolo!:mrgreen:
siamo ammantati di arte e storia, decadenti al punto giusto, viviamo da signori in mezzo alle macerie, con classe ed eleganza, chi più di noi? nessuno!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io per motivi di lavoro ho girato parecchio l'italia,certo, mi manca vicenza quindi ogni giudizio è approssimativo,ma onestamente si può negare che questo sia un paese allo sbando?


intanto le macellazioni sono diminuite del 7% ......:mrgreen: .... circa 500.000 morti in meno. 
il consumo di materali inquinanti è diminuito di molto. A partire dai derivati del petrolio.
Non tutto il male viene per nuocere.

Forse era troppo prima? 

Faccio sempre l'esempio di mio nonno che ha vissuto una vita da operaio tutta la vita senza auto e vivendo in 5 in un bilocale. Mangiavano molto meno e il ristorante era un evento annuale. E' morto soddisfatto della vita che ha vissuto. Orgoglioso di quello che ha fatto. Come lui stesso l'ha definita "una vita degna e soddisfacente".
E' tutto relativo...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo puoi dire anche dopo una conferenza universitaria. Che pretendi in un forum? Scrive cose vere e non dà responsabilità a categorie e non trova soluzioni ridicole e meschine e inapplicabili. Non sparare ricostruzioni storiche a caso è già apprezzabile. Le conclusioni dipendono sia dalle proprie esperienze personali, che sono giocoforza limitate, sia dalla propria indole che porta a interpretare i dati. Io invece sono sempre ottimista, ad esempio, e concordo su quello che dice Oscuro ma vedo anche tanti aspetti positivi e l'energia che fa andare avanti anche nei tempi oscuri carneval::carneval e che dal Medioevo ci ha portati al Rinascimento (oh il Medioevo c'è stato in tutta Europa ma il Rinascimento l'abbiamo avuto noi :up::up. *E vedo la luce *


Ecco con OcchiVerdi siete in due. Ma che sta succedendo nel forum ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco con OcchiVerdi siete in due. Ma che sta succedendo nel forum ?


abbiamo la corrente :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> intanto le macellazioni sono diminuite del 7% ......:mrgreen: .... circa 500.000 morti in meno.
> il consumo di materali inquinanti è diminuito di molto. A partire dai derivati del petrolio.
> Non tutto il male viene per nuocere.
> 
> ...


Concordo con te e soprattutto col nonno. Lo spirito negativo che aleggia in tanti è di negatività per il non potersi permettere le vacanze a Ibiza. O di non potersi permettere un secondo figlio perché non gli si potrebbero garantire corsi di lingue e corso di karate. Si campa bene anche facendo le vacanze nella piscina dietro casa, che tuo nonno non aveva.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo che è vero. Sono le conclusioni che trai che sono affrettate, raffazzonate e grezze. Non te la prendere (ultime parole famose).


Nelle mie conclusioni non c'è nulla di affrettato,raffazzonato e grezzo,sono solo esplicito!Se conoscessi la mia storia capiresti che sono stato a stretto contatto con certe dinamiche da capirne gli effetti e le conclusioni.Jb non stai disquisendo con il cafone di paese che farnetica del veneto libero,o altre castronerie simili, il mio modo di pormi può essere discutibile quanto vuoi,e non sono neanche quello che vuole credere il conte,lo sceriffo del paesotto che ti ferma e ti chiede patente e libretto...!Qui dentro adotto un modo diretto e trash,basta un pò di profondità di pensiero e leggere fra le righe per capire che forse non sono quello che mi piace descrivere qui dentro.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> NO!!!! L'Italia è UNA nel bene e nel male ed ora isole felici non ci sono ... A meno che per isola felice non si intenda il proprio perimetro vitale allora li ognuno fa i conti solo con se stesso e la propria realtà


Leggiti un post del conte allora....!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

povera ultima, un altro maschio
cazzarola , quando cresceranno uscendo di casa con voi le sembrerà di avere la scorta, fico


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con te e soprattutto col nonno. Lo spirito negativo che aleggia in tanti è di negatività per il non potersi permettere le vacanze a Ibiza. O di non potersi permettere un secondo figlio perché non gli si potrebbero garantire corsi di lingue e corso di karate. Si campa bene anche facendo le vacanze nella piscina dietro casa, che tuo nonno non aveva.


no la piscina non l'aveva. Manco dietro casa.

Io che vivo una realtà dove la crisi si sente veramente poco e sento comunque tutti i giorni continue lamentele di gente che avrebbe solo da ringraziare il fato.
Lamentele per non potersi permettere cose che alla fine sono stupidate. Quasi tutti poi sono l'esatta ricostruzione dell'italiano medio. Mangione, grande tifoso di calcio, vogliono auto sportive e sognano di andare a letto con Belen..... 

cit. Thump!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no la piscina non l'aveva. Manco dietro casa.
> 
> Io che vivo una realtà dove la crisi si sente veramente poco e sento comunque tutti i giorni continue lamentele di gente che avrebbe solo da ringraziare il fato.
> Lamentele per non potersi permettere cose che alla fine sono stupidate. Quasi tutti poi sono l'esatta ricostruzione dell'italiano medio. Mangione, grande tifoso di calcio, vogliono auto sportive e sognano di andare a letto con Belen.....
> ...


Non mi piace mangiare,sto attento alla mia alimentazione,sono uno  sportivo,ho un auto molto sportiva e sogno di andare a letto con Giuliana de sio.vedi tu....sono grave?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no la piscina non l'aveva. Manco dietro casa.
> 
> Io che vivo una realtà dove la crisi si sente veramente poco e sento comunque tutti i giorni continue lamentele di gente che avrebbe solo da ringraziare il fato.
> Lamentele per non potersi permettere cose che alla fine sono stupidate. Quasi tutti poi sono l'esatta ricostruzione dell'italiano medio. Mangione, grande tifoso di calcio, vogliono auto sportive e sognano di andare a letto con Belen.....
> ...


:up: Thump!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> intanto le macellazioni sono diminuite del 7% ......:mrgreen: .... circa 500.000 morti in meno.
> il consumo di materali inquinanti è diminuito di molto. A partire dai derivati del petrolio.
> Non tutto il male viene per nuocere.
> 
> ...



Ho un amico che frequento da quando avevamo dieci anni circa, Il padre e la madre assieme a lui, hanno vissuto in una casetta a tre piani, ogni piano di circa 30 metri quadri, a pianterreno inizialmente vivevano nel passato con gli asini. Una famiglia come poche, il padre squisito, la madre di una dolcezza che ti fa venire voglia di abbracciarla ogni volta, Il figlio coetaneo mio come poche persone.... Una famiglia vista dall'esterno perchè posso soltanto parlarne in questa maniera, FELICE.

Ristoranti e cazzate varie manco a parlarne.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi piace mangiare,sto attento alla mia alimentazione,sono uno  sportivo,ho un auto molto sportiva e sogno di andare a letto con Giuliana de sio.vedi tu....sono grave?


Con la bocca originale o con l'attuale?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Con la bocca originale o con l'attuale?


Con quella originale.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> povera ultima, un altro maschio
> cazzarola , quando cresceranno uscendo di casa con voi le sembrerà di avere la scorta, fico


auahahahaahaahahaahha 

Fico lo dice mio figlio.:mrgreen: Sei molto giovanile Minerva. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggiti un post del conte allora....!


 leggo non ti preoccupare nonostante le diversita' territoriali, storiche e culturali a me sembra quella di oggi un'Italia univoca stessi problemi ovunque economici e di occupazione, stesso degrado.ambientale, stessi sprechi e disonesta' poi c'e' il rovescio della medaglia ed e' la capacita'  italiota di cadere comunque in piedi come sostiene Free... Ma che il sistema paese sia da riorganizzare da xima a fondo wd in ogni ambito e' innegabile


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi piace mangiare,sto attento alla mia alimentazione,sono uno sportivo,ho un auto molto sportiva e sogno di andare a letto con Giuliana de sio.vedi tu....sono grave?


Non ti potrei mangiare, sono vegetariano. Ho una monovolume a Metano che costa quanto una sportiva. Sono uno sportivo ( Non tifoso. E c'è una bella differenza che pochi capiscono.). Sogno di andare a letto ..... a dormire. 

io sono grave? :mrgreen:

ed il bello è che quando lo spiego in giro mi guardano come un marziano.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> leggo non ti preoccupare nonostante le diversita' territoriali, storiche e culturali a me sembra quella di oggi un'Italia univoca stessi problemi ovunque economici e di occupazione, stesso degrado.ambientale, stessi sprechi e disonesta' poi c'e' il rovescio della medaglia ed e' la capacita' italiota di cadere comunque in piedi come sostiene Free... Ma che il sistema paese sia da riorganizzare da xima a fondo wd in ogni ambito e' innegabile


Fiammetta SONO D'ACCORDO.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta SONO D'ACCORDO.


Sappi che apprezzo la tua scelta di Giuliana de Sio ...pero' non e' che devi fare un grande sforzo a mio avviso e' una.donna femmina di grande fascino ...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*sI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ti potrei mangiare, sono vegetariano. Ho una monovolume a Metano che costa quanto una sportiva. Sono uno sportivo ( Non tifoso. E c'è una bella differenza che pochi capiscono.). Sogno di andare a letto ..... a dormire.
> 
> io sono grave? :mrgreen:
> 
> ed il bello è che quando lo spiego in giro mi guardano come un marziano.


Si sono uno sportivo anche io,tennis,rugby,moto gp,f1,superbike,superstok,supersport,civ italiano,free stars,adoro gli sport di contatto,compreso il pugilato,sto pensando di cambiare il mio coupè con una 911 usata,così continuerò a litigare con la mia donna e tutti i miei familiari che sperano in un auto"normale".Adoro giuliana de sio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Alt*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sappi che apprezzo la tua scelta di Giuliana de Sio ...pero' non e' che devi fare un grande sforzo a mio avviso e' una.donna femmina di grande fascino ...


Aspetta:chiedi ad un uomo con quale donna andrebbe a letto e dimmi quanti risponderebbero giuliana de sio...!A me le superdotate non sono mai piaciute,adoro le DONNE con D maisucola,e poi lo sguardo di Giuliana.....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono uno sportivo anche io,tennis,rugby,moto gp,f1,superbike,superstok,supersport,civ italiano,free stars,adoro gli sport di contatto,compreso il pugilato,sto pensando di cambiare il mio coupè con una 911 usata,così continuerò a litigare con la mia donna e tutti i miei familiari che sperano in un auto"normale".Adoro giuliana de sio.


Ecco appunto. Sportivo per me è uno che pratica sport non uno che lo guarda. Ed a meno che tu non corra in MotoGp, in superbike, in superstock, in supersport, nel CIV .... direi che sei un tifoso. Magari corri in F1? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
Giochi a tennis? Giochi a rugby?

Sarà che da musicista ho imparato la goduria che da suonare e creare musica invece di ascoltare quella degli altri ma proprio non riesco a guardare gli altri fare una cosa che potrei fare io. Godendone 1000 volte.

C'è una battuta di Grillo fantastica sulle auto sportive. Più o meno così :
"una auto sportiva con 300cv può comprarla o uno stupido o un calciatore e spesso sono la stessa persona!" :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta:chiedi ad un uomo con quale donna andrebbe a letto e dimmi quanti risponderebbero giuliana de sio...!A me le superdotate non sono mai piaciute,adoro le DONNE con D maisucola,e poi lo sguardo di Giuliana.....!


Mio marito. Lei e la ferilli sono le sue preferite


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahaahaahahaahha
> 
> Fico lo dice mio figlio.:mrgreen: Sei molto* giovanile* Minerva. :mrgreen:


puoi gentilmente accomodarti nel medesimo luogo in cui mandai gioei


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta:chiedi ad un uomo con quale donna andrebbe a letto e dimmi quanti risponderebbero giuliana de sio...!A me le superdotate non sono mai piaciute,adoro le DONNE con D maisucola,e poi lo sguardo di Giuliana.....!


mi sa che ultimamente ha avuto una bella botta con la salute


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sappi che apprezzo la tua scelta di Giuliana de Sio ...pero' non e' che devi fare un grande sforzo a mio avviso e' una.donna femmina di grande fascino ...



davvero, che bella la Giuliana de Sio
attrice un po' sottovalutata, purtroppo, ma molto brava


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero, che bella la Giuliana de Sio
> attrice un po' sottovalutata, purtroppo, ma molto brava


ottima nella parte della stronzissima


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Già la De Sio è molto affascinante. Una volta avrei anche io scritto che mi sarebbe piaciuta portarmela a letto. Adesso rimango dell'idea che è molto affascinante, ma di portarmela a letto il pensiero non mi sfiora assolutamente.

Ho lettomi  911!! E qua mi parte l'embolo! qua comincio a ridiventare senza "cervello" e mi struggo dentro... però permettetemelo.... almeno qualche fantasia lasciatemela. 

Caro oscuro.... per forza di cose non posso essere chiaro, ho portato una lamborghini  di 600hp!! 
Madonna Santa.......... madonna santaaaaaa!! ho alcune foto... si ci sto proprio bene la dentro! però!!! il brivido lo spunto che ti da una fireblade una macchina se lo sogna.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi gentilmente accomodarti nel medesimo luogo in cui mandai gioei



auahaahahahahaah si signora.:mrgreen::mrgreen: corro....


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono uno sportivo anche io,tennis,rugby,moto gp,f1,superbike,superstok,supersport,civ italiano,free stars,adoro gli sport di contatto,compreso il pugilato,sto pensando di cambiare il mio coupè con una* 911 *usata,così continuerò a litigare con la mia donna e tutti i miei familiari che sperano in un auto"normale".Adoro giuliana de sio.



bravo
freni brembo e scarichi in acciaio, mi raccomando!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottima nella parte della stronzissima



sì, quando inveisce in dialetto mi fa morire:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> bravo
> freni brembo e scarichi in acciaio, mi raccomando!:mrgreen:


I Brembo sono standard per la porsche. :rotfl: Eventualmente citiamo l'alettone.. mmmmm che goduria!!


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I Brembo sono standard per la porsche. :rotfl: Eventualmente citiamo l'alettone.. mmmmm che goduria!!



ma va, ci sono un sacco di versioni, poi forse ne vuole una da certificare asi, chi lo sa

l'alettone, essendo tu tamarro, ovvio che che ti piace:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma va, ci sono un sacco di versioni, poi forse ne vuole una da certificare asi, chi lo sa
> 
> l'alettone, essendo tu tamarro, ovvio che che ti piace:mrgreen:



Uffa però.... ma io non sono tamarro, sei cattiva.... :infelice:

Mi sto guardando la camicia giallo fosforescente abbinate con calzette verdi. il resto è un segreto.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta:chiedi ad un uomo con quale donna andrebbe a letto e dimmi quanti risponderebbero giuliana de sio...!A me le superdotate non sono mai piaciute,adoro le DONNE con D maisucola,e poi lo sguardo di Giuliana.....!


Quelle con i super poteri???? Condivido non apprezzò gli uomini dai super poteri, preferisco quelli che non vergognano di piangere :smile: e che si pongono un sacco di dubbi :smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uffa però.... ma io non sono tamarro, sei cattiva.... :infelice:
> 
> *Mi sto guardando la camicia giallo fosforescente abbinate con calzette verdi.* il resto è un segreto.


oh madunina santa! :unhappy:


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uffa però.... ma io non sono tamarro, sei cattiva.... :infelice:
> 
> Mi sto guardando la camicia giallo fosforescente abbinate con calzette verdi. il resto è un segreto.



ma guarda che ormai lo sanno tutti che qui di tamarri ci sono tu, la Minerva ed io!:rotfl:

:bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uffa però.... ma io non sono tamarro, sei cattiva.... :infelice:
> 
> Mi sto guardando la camicia giallo fosforescente abbinate con calzette verdi. il resto è un segreto.


I mocassini viola?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oh madunina santa! :unhappy:



:calcio: tzè girati se non ti piaccio.

Comunque i pantaloni sono azzurro pastello e il cinturino color crema.....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I mocassini viola?



Vado oltre io! quali mocassini, questi adesso vanno di moda, ho dei sandali in legno rialzati e con .... vabbè mi vergogno a scriverlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio: tzè girati se non ti piaccio.
> 
> Comunque i pantaloni sono azzurro pastello e il cinturino color crema.....


Sei un figone pazzesco


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che ormai lo sanno tutti che qui di tamarri ci sono tu, la Minerva ed io!:rotfl:
> 
> :bacio:



Uhmm..... speriamo non legga..... speriamo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

:sbatti:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un figone pazzesco



Da sputarmi in faccia solo, se davvero mi vestissi così. 




Che bel cielo oggi.....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Ok, iniziamo le danze, tanto lo so che dovevo starmi muto! mannaggia a me!:mexican:


Scarpe grigio chiarissime con tanto celeste chiarissimo, jeans chiarissimi con cintura nera e camicia celeste con piccoli segni di blu nelle spalle, giacca bianca e foulard tendente al ? 

Descrivetevi adesso, per come siete vestiti, su su su....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, iniziamo le danze, tanto lo so che dovevo starmi muto! mannaggia a me!:mexican:
> 
> 
> Scarpe grigio chiarissime con tanto celeste chiarissimo, jeans chiarissimi con cintura nera e camicia celeste con piccoli segni di blu nelle spalle, giacca bianca e foulard tendente al ?
> ...


camicia viola scuro, jeans blu, Scarpe e cintura nera. Oggi sono senza cravatta tanto esco alle 13.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> camicia viola scuro, jeans blu, Scarpe e cintura nera. Oggi sono senza cravatta tanto esco alle 13.



Wuau! leggendo ho percepito un figone, parlando di abbigliamento eh. 

La camicia! fuori o dentro? ehehe fa molta differenza.... :mexican:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuau! leggendo ho percepito un figone, parlando di abbigliamento eh.
> 
> La camicia! fuori o dentro? ehehe fa molta differenza.... :mexican:


Dentro. Non sono un figone... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dentro. Non sono un figone... :mrgreen:



no no. Lo sei.









































Muoro!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo puoi dire anche dopo una conferenza universitaria. Che pretendi in un forum? Scrive cose vere e non dà responsabilità a categorie e non trova soluzioni ridicole e meschine e inapplicabili. Non sparare ricostruzioni storiche a caso è già apprezzabile. *Le conclusioni dipendono sia dalle proprie esperienze personali, che sono giocoforza limitate, sia dalla propria indole che porta a interpretare i dati. *Io invece sono sempre ottimista, ad esempio, e concordo su quello che dice Oscuro ma vedo anche tanti aspetti positivi e l'energia che fa andare avanti anche nei tempi oscuri carneval::carneval e che dal Medioevo ci ha portati al Rinascimento (oh il Medioevo c'è stato in tutta Europa ma il Rinascimento l'abbiamo avuto noi :up::up. E vedo la luce


Va bene, però se uno riduce TUTTO alla sua esperienza personale ed a certi accadimenti che per carità saranno pure veri ma non è che possono rappresentare il quadro di una situazione che per forza di cose è enormemente più complessa, grazie che poi tira delle conclusioni che sostanzialmente sono fuffa, senza contare che più che indole dovremmo parlare d'arguzia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. Lo sei.
> 
> 
> Muoro!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nelle mie conclusioni non c'è nulla di affrettato,raffazzonato e grezzo,sono solo esplicito!*Se conoscessi la mia storia *capiresti che sono stato a stretto contatto con certe dinamiche da capirne gli effetti e le conclusioni.Jb non stai disquisendo con il cafone di paese che farnetica del veneto libero,o altre castronerie simili, il mio modo di pormi può essere discutibile quanto vuoi,e non sono neanche quello che vuole credere il conte,lo sceriffo del paesotto che ti ferma e ti chiede patente e libretto...!Qui dentro adotto un modo diretto e trash,basta un pò di profondità di pensiero e leggere fra le righe per capire che forse non sono quello che mi piace descrivere qui dentro.


Ecco qua. La storia. Ma pure il Conte ha la sua storia. Io ho la mia storia. Chiunque ha la sua storia. Il punto NON E' la storia. Vabbè.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se volessimo andare indietro, potremmo anche andare a vedere com'era duemila anni fa, quando dominavamo il mondo allora conosciuto. Andando indietro ancora potremmo pure tornare agli Etruschi, alla Magna Grecia e ancora ancora fino al mesozoico. Embè?
> Io non ti sto dicendo che fra noi si sia tutti uguali, chiaramente. Siamo uno Stato relativamente nuovo in un continente decisamente vecchio. E allora? Che facciamo? Ognuno tira per sè? Che figata. Cioè, geniale. Davvero.


Senti questa di stamattina...
http://247.libero.it/rfocus/18045860/1/il-capo-dei-vigili-licenziato-i-suoi-titoli-erano-irregolari/

Camata tipico cognome veneto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Visto?
Con i titoli falsi da noi non si fa molta strada...
E non solo si è multati...ma il lavoro salta...
Ah che bel paese è il mio...

Sempre caro mi fu questo ermo colle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta jb,io capisco che con il conte non è che si può far discorsi di un certo spessore,uno che ti descrive Vicenza come Las vegas o è scemo o ridicolo,o magari tutte e due le cose...!Adesso,vorrei sapere in cosa sbaglio,se penso che questo sia un paese di merda,la disoccupazione è alle stelle,ogni giorno viene arrestato un imprenditore o un politico,thiessen,ilva,funziona poco o nulla,la sanità poi è qualcosa di scabroso,sono di roma e più si va giù è peggio è...!Ogni giorno a roma siamo costretti a subire manifestazioni e scioperi,e si perchè i lavoratori del nord mica vanno a rompere il cazzo a vicenza,vengono giustamente a roma paralizzando ogni giorno il centro storico,quando non succede di peggio....Ogni giorno la citta si blocca,ma sto coglione di Vicenza che ne può sapere?Da italiano mi vergogno di tutti le stragi di stato,delle bombe,dell'italicus,fino ad oggi nessun colpevole,nessun condannato,mi vergogno che nel nostro spazio aereo viene giù un Dc-9 muoiono 81 persone e i parenti ancora aspettano verità e risarcimenti,mi vergogno che uno stato debba scendere a trattative con la mafia,per evitare bombe e attentati,barattando una pace con l'esenzione del 41 bis per molti mafiosi.Mi vergogno che su territorio italiano gli stati uniti rapiscano qualcuno e nessuno dice nulla,mi vergogno che un caccia americano trancia il cavo di una funivia provocando morti e feriti,e i due piloti se ne tornano serenamente in america,mi riferisco al chermis...!Mi vergogno che in una sitiazione di forte disagio sociale un suonatore di organo di chiesa venga qui a pontificare e a disquisire di imprenditoria quando l'economia del paese è ridotta ai minimi termini.Questo paese è pieno di cialtroni,e se una certa criminalità dell'est,quella più violenta ,sta proliferando alla grande un motivo dovrà pure esserci!Io non sono abituato a lamentarmi,sono abituato a dire le cose come stanno,e sinceramente di come si possa vivere bene in quel paesino di vicenza me ne sbatto altamente i coglioni!


Ti vergogni di uno Stato che ti dà da magnare.
Questo è scandaloso per me.

Un cane non morde mai la mano che lo nutre no?

Ricordati che tu con lo Stato MAGNI...

E se qui non ti piace puoi sempre emigrare no?

Infatti noi veneti quando si stava male da noi, mica si sono messi a piagnere che lo Stato deve fare no?
Sono andati a lavorare altrove...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Comunque la mamma di mia figlia, romana de Roma, è rimasta sconvolta di come le cose funzionano meglio a Milano. Le manca Roma ma si è resa conto che la mentalità media è più in linea con il rispetto delle regole. Quindi si vive meglio.
> E me ne sono accorto pure io venendo a Roma, visitando Napoli, villeggiando in Sicilia...
> ...


E che fa se va a Bolzano?
E a Bolzano ti dicono...mica siamo italiani noi sai?
Abbiamo l'efficenza austriaca...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io giro l'italia amico caro e di ristretto non ho neanche il pisello.Quello che ho scritto è tutto vero,e di ristretto leggo solo di un povero scemotto che suona un organo e viene a dipingerci l'italia come un paese florido dove tutto funziona...!


Non l'Italia
Una certa parte dell'Italia.
E io mi sposto e vado sempre dove sta il bicchiere mezzo pieno...no?

At capì?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti questa di stamattina...
> http://247.libero.it/rfocus/18045860/1/il-capo-dei-vigili-licenziato-i-suoi-titoli-erano-irregolari/
> 
> Camata tipico cognome veneto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Ma guarda che funziona così un po' ovunque. Cioè, non è che se fosse capitato a Napoli lo tenevano lì dov'era e magari gli facevano fure pure un'avanzamento di carriera.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non l'Italia
> Una certa parte dell'Italia.
> E io mi sposto e vado sempre dove sta il bicchiere mezzo pieno...no?
> 
> At capì?



E basta contuzzo! e basta polentone che non sei altro! mi!! ma quando parti non ti fermi mai... "mi ricorda qualcuno".

Intanto descrivici come sei vestito, mutande escluse grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco qua. La storia. Ma pure il Conte ha la sua storia. Io ho la mia storia. Chiunque ha la sua storia. Il punto NON E' la storia. Vabbè.


Ecco appunto.
La mia storia dice questo:
Le Istituzioni funzionano.
E' la corruzione delle persone preposte a queste istituzioni che crea molti casini.

Ora questa corruzione in certe parti d'Italia è endemica e attcchita...

Da noi tenta di inserirsi ma viene praticamente stroncata...

E alla fine della fiera, da noi, sono proprio gli imprenditori onesti ad avere la meglio sui truffaldini.

E penso che la storia della dirthy leather e del caso amici per la pelle resterà di monito nella valle.

Saltata l'agenzia delle entrate, saltato il comando delle guardie di finanza e non dico altro.

Qua da noi i guappi, fanno pochissima strada.

E ci sta ben così.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che funziona così un po' ovunque. Cioè, non è che se fosse capitato a Napoli lo tenevano lì dov'era e magari gli facevano fure pure un'avanzamento di carriera.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma figurati...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ci credo manco se lo vedo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E basta contuzzo! e basta polentone che non sei altro! mi!! ma quando parti non ti fermi mai... "mi ricorda qualcuno".
> 
> Intanto descrivici come sei vestito, mutande escluse grazie.


Maglietta verde
con scritto davanti W la figa
e dietro
che fa rima con la liga!

Pantaloni grigi made in treviso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ti vergogni di uno Stato che ti dà da magnare.
> Questo è scandaloso per me.
> *
> Un cane non morde mai la mano che lo nutre no?
> ...



Scusa Conte: ma lui fa il suo lavoro, con coscienza e magari fa anche quel di più che tu non faresti, quell'extra mile che vale più di tante cazzate scritte qua sopra, PERCHE' non può essere critico nei confronti di uno Stato che, evidentemente, non funziona per tanti versi? Cioè: se uno ha la coscienza pulita, perchè non può essere critico? In base a quale principio? Tu approvi TUTTO quello che fa la Chiesa solo perchè ti paga? Sei una puttana?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maglietta verde
> con scritto davanti W la figa
> e dietro
> che fa rima con la liga!
> ...


auahauahaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma figurati...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ci credo manco se lo vedo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



http://www.julienews.it/notizia/cro...urea-arrestato-a-napoli/151037_cronaca_3.html


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Conte: ma lui fa il suo lavoro, con coscienza e magari fa anche quel di più che tu non faresti, quell'extra mile che vale più di tante cazzate scritte qua sopra, PERCHE' non può essere critico nei confronti di uno Stato che, evidentemente, non funziona per tanti versi? Cioè: se uno ha la coscienza pulita, perchè non può essere critico? In base a quale principio? Tu approvi TUTTO quello che fa la Chiesa solo perchè ti paga? Sei una puttana?


Perchè sei fossi lo Stato ti licenzierei.
Dicendoti tu hai giurato fedeltà alle nostre istituzioni.
E non le devi vilipendiare.

La Chiesa non mi stipendierebbe mai in regola come organista se non fossi cattolico.
Nessuna scuola cattolica mi assumerebbe se io fossi un ateo.

E penso che se io bestemmiassi, mi farebbero fuori in un nano secondo.

Non sta a me approvare o disapprovare cosa decide la Santa Sede.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.julienews.it/notizia/cro...urea-arrestato-a-napoli/151037_cronaca_3.html


Ma dimmi te...eh?
Sai perchè è stato fatto fuori?
Te lo spiego io.

Devi sapere che su una cosa sono davvero fortissimi i Napoletani ed è la giurisprudenza.
Non so quanti siano i docenti dell'ateneo padovano che provengano da Napoli!

E anche autori di testo...
Sulla cultura del diritto sono fortissimi...

Capirai da te che se possono tollerare chi tarocca magliette...
Non possono tollerare chi tarocca loro stessi no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè sei fossi lo Stato ti licenzierei.
> Dicendoti tu hai giurato fedeltà alle nostre istituzioni.
> E non le devi vilipendiare.
> 
> ...


Ma il punto non è CREDERE, è avere senso critico. Tu puoi pure essere cristiano ma pensare che un cazzo di sacerdote sia uno stronzo, o che la Chiesa con Galileo abbia un filo sbagliato mira. Merda, non è inquisizione, sai? Tu fai il tuo lavoro e credi, Oscuro fa il suo e critica lo Stato proprio perchè CI CREDE E CI TIENE ALLO STATO. Non so se è chiaro. Non è vilipendio.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dimmi te...eh?
> Sai perchè è stato fatto fuori?
> Te lo spiego io.
> 
> ...


A Vicenza in cos'è che siete forti? Aspè, che indovino: donne con la bibbia nel cassetto ed il vibratore nell'armadio. Cos'ho vinto?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A Vicenza in cos'è che siete forti? Aspè, che indovino: donne con la bibbia nel cassetto ed il vibratore nell'armadio. Cos'ho vinto?


Lavorare con l'oro.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

allora, oggi c'ho su:
pantaloni grigi larghi leggeri
maglia scollata color carne che quest'anno va di modissima
giacchino leggero aderente nero 
sandali neri col tacco
tsk tsk!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lavorare con l'oro.



ma non è a Valenza l'oro?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, oggi c'ho su:
> pantaloni grigi larghi leggeri
> maglia scollata color carne che quest'anno va di modissima
> giacchino leggero aderente nero
> ...


Io pantaloni di fusciacca, un paio di stivali, una camicia a sbuffo, un capello a tesa larga con la piuma ed una benda su un occhio a caso.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io pantaloni di fusciacca, un paio di stivali, una camicia a sbuffo, un capello a tesa larga con la piuma ed una benda su un occhio a caso.



sei un pirata e sei un signore?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei un pirata e sei un signore?


Sì. Comunque "un capello a tesa larga" è bellissimo. A tenerlo...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è a Valenza l'oro?


Vieni a vedere.
Il Settore orafo vicentino 	www.gold.vicenza.com

VICENZA: CAPITALE MONDIALE DELL'ORO.
Le antiche tradizioni orafe, tramandate e assimilate nel corso del tempo da un tessuto produttivo capillare sempre attento anche al rinnovamento, hanno reso oggi Vicenza capitale mondiale dell'Oro.Vicenza assorbe infatti da sola oltre metà di tutto l’oro importato in Italia per la lavorazione. Oltre il 50% delle ditte che aderiscono a Emagold, il marchio internazionale di qualità dell’Oro, ad esempio, sono vicentine.
La sua famaè legata soprattutto alla produzione di catene a 18 carati ed al primato nella produzione di casse per orologi.
Il settore orafo vicentino conta quasi 1.300 unità produttive, con un impiego di 12.500 addetti, pari al 4% dell'intera forza lavoro provinciale. Una folta compagine di imprese medio-piccole,a forte componente artigianale, spesso impegnate nel ciclo completo della lavorazione, dal design al marketing.
Il fatturato globale di settore si assesta attorno ai 4 milioni di Euro, circa la metà dei quali provenienti dall'export, in particolare verso gli Stati Uniti e l'Estremo Oriente.
I mercati di sbocco del settore sono sia quelli tradizionali dell’Europa e degli Stati Uniti che quelli di più recente apertura come l’America Latina e l’Estremo Oriente, Cina compresa

La geografia imprenditoriale del settore vede la concentrazione dell’80% delle ditte a Vicenza e dintorni, con realtà di spicco come il Centro Orafo, che riunisce in un’unica struttura d’avanguardia ben 80 imprese.
Altre zone produttive sono localizzate a Trissino e a Bassano, che si distinguono per l'elevatissima capacità produttiva di alta qualità in serie.

Buona parte del grande sviluppo del settore orafo vicentino si deve alla capacità organizzativa dell' Ente Fiera di Vicenza che dedica all'Oreficeria ben tre esposizioni annuali, che registrano un primato mondiale di affluenza di pubblico: "Vicenzaoro1", "Vicenzaoro2" e "Orogemma", arricchite da rassegne specialistiche dedicate al settore delle macchine per oreficeria, anch'esse prodotte da aziende vicentine leader del mercato.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto non è CREDERE, è avere senso critico. Tu puoi pure essere cristiano ma pensare che un cazzo di sacerdote sia uno stronzo, o che la Chiesa con Galileo abbia un filo sbagliato mira. Merda, non è inquisizione, sai? Tu fai il tuo lavoro e credi, Oscuro fa il suo e critica lo Stato proprio perchè CI CREDE E CI TIENE ALLO STATO. Non so se è chiaro. Non è vilipendio.


JB io non capisco cosa possa c'entrare l'attività professionale di una persona davanti ad uno stato di cose tangibile.Dai fare un discorso serio con il conte è come pretendere di parlare di storia dell'arte con balotelli...!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> bravo
> freni brembo e scarichi in acciaio, mi raccomando!:mrgreen:


S
Sto pensando ad una 993 turbo,o ad una 996.Sempre che la mia jappo non mi riconquisti....!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> JB io non capisco cosa possa c'entrare l'attività professionale di una persona davanti ad uno stato di cose tangibile.Dai fare un discorso serio con il conte è come pretendere di parlare di storia dell'arte con balotelli...!


C'entra solo una cosa, secondo la mia mentalità: è importante premettere chi è il tuo datore di lavoro.
Tutto lì.

Ma sarà sbagliata la mia mentalità.

Ma a sto punto sono più coerenti i criminali dichiarati: almeno quelli hanno scritto in fronte: se posso ti fotto, oppure sempre e dovunque incula chiunque.

Ma forse è solo il mio imbarazzo nel sentire un uomo dello stato denigrare lo stato.

Del resto non ho mai creduto che un Bertinotti facesse i reali interessi degli operai.

Oppure ricordo una rivolta a Bologna dei pensionati.
QUel giorno i pensionati occuparono tutte le poste e tutti i mezzi pubblici.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> C'entra solo una cosa, secondo la mia mentalità: è importante premettere chi è il tuo datore di lavoro.
> Tutto lì.
> 
> Ma sarà sbagliata la mia mentalità.
> ...


Quindi dovrei avallare il comportamento di uno stato che da 30 anni non risarcisce i parenti delle vittime di ustica e non dice la verità.dovrei avallare uno stato che ha fatto una trattativa con la mafia per fermare i corleonesi e le loro strategie?Questo ti sembrerebbe giusto?Io invece mi vergogno di uno stato che ha lasciato morire due giudici come falcone e borsellino,perchè caro conte a differenza tua sono cresciuto con dei valori che tu non hai!Siamo diversi in questo,ed è per questo che tu non puoi capire,perchè sei privo di valori,guardi solo in quel cazzo di orto tuo....!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi dovrei avallare il comportamento di uno stato che da 30 anni non risarcisce i parenti delle vittime di ustica e non dice la verità.dovrei avallare uno stato che ha fatto una trattativa con la mafia per fermare i corleonesi e le loro strategie?Questo ti sembrerebbe giusto?Io invece mi vergogno di uno stato che ha lasciato morire due giudici come falcone e borsellino,perchè caro conte a differenza tua sono cresciuto con dei valori che tu non hai!Siamo diversi in questo,ed è per questo che tu non puoi capire,perchè sei privo di valori,guardi solo in quel cazzo di orto tuo....!


No...
Pensare a fare la tua parte costruens.
Il tuo dovere e basta.
Se non ti riconosci in questo stato, mi spiace, lascialo.

Rassegna le tue dimissioni e di loro: io non voglio più avere niente a che fare con voi perchè non risarcite i parenti, ecc..ecc..ecc...

Se io mi vergogno di una donna: la lascio.

Si abbiamo valori diversi.
Tu lotta per i tuoi, che io lotto per i miei.

Si sto bene attento che non mi freghino l'orto. Si.
Mi è costato impegno, sacrificio e sudore.

Tanto cosa vuoi fare...
Capita qualcosa?
TI dicono: mandiamo subito una volante...e poi devi andare da chi l'ha visto...per sapere che fine ha fatto la volante no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contento per te claudio,ma veramente!


Mi accodo pure io... la femminuccia sarà la prossima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahaahaahahaahha
> 
> Fico lo dice mio figlio.:mrgreen: *Sei molto giovanile Minerva*. :mrgreen:


ehm... ehm... ho paura di leggere la risposta.Paura paura:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi gentilmente accomodarti nel medesimo luogo in cui mandai gioei


pensavo peggio


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'entra solo una cosa, secondo la mia mentalità: è importante premettere chi è il tuo datore di lavoro.
> Tutto lì.
> 
> Ma sarà sbagliata la mia mentalità.
> ...


Facciamo un esempio un filo più attuale: Papa Francesco, no? Allora Papa Francesco in pratica è da quando è stato eletto che va contro il protocollo e le consuetudini della Chiesa, mò per un verso, mò per un altro. D'accordo, è il Papa, è al vertice ed in teoria la Chiesa è lui (o meglio, lui sarebbe il rappresentante di Dio in terra) e quindi tu potresti dire "eh, ma sai, se fossi Papa io abolirei il celibato e tutti a scopare". Ed è vero, non c'è uomo di Chiesa più di lui. O di te se fossi Papa. E quindi cambieresti, o tenteresti di cambiare, le cose di quel mondo (la Chiesa) che non ti piacciono. Perchè? Perchè hai un certo spirito critico. Perchè ti guardi intorno. Perchè durante gli x anni che hai passato a fare prima il prete, poi il vescovo, poi il cardinale ed infine il Papa hai osservato, analizzato, criticato e pensato. Non perchè non credi, ma proprio PERCHE' CREDI. Non è che non hai fatto il tuo dovere. Anzi, non l'avresti fatto se avessi detto "bè, la Chiesa mi da da mangiare e vestire, non posso criticarla o denigrarla, anzi, è meglio che mi faccio i cazzi miei che magari campo cent'anni", perchè vedi, Don Abbondio dopotutto non è un bel personaggio, se ci rifletti un attimo.


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> S
> Sto pensando ad una 993 turbo,o ad una 996.Sempre che la mia jappo non mi riconquisti....!


sono belle, un classico, ma ho nel cuore la xk, che trovo molto più elegante, col musino a bocca di squalo, molto femminile!


----------



## gas (6 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensavo peggio


uhmmm che bella caviglia..... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensavo peggio



Tu
istighi
!

Cattiva
sorella
......


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2013)

*si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Pensare a fare la tua parte costruens.
> Il tuo dovere e basta.
> Se non ti riconosci in questo stato, mi spiace, lascialo.
> ...


si in effetti succede spesso,magari a vicenza meno,visto che è grande come il buco di una tazza del cesso,e magari avete solo una chiesa dove abitualmente scassi i coglioni suonando il ciufolo a pelle.Caro conte ti auguro di trovarti sempre dalla parte giusta,perchè se poi dovessero capitare a te certe situazioni,non venire a scassarci la minchia con questo stato che non garantisce un minimo di sicurezza a nessuno....poi cambieresti modo di porti...ci devi sbattere il grugno....!


----------



## passante (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io pantaloni di fusciacca, un paio di stivali, una camicia a sbuffo, un capello a tesa larga con la piuma ed una benda su un occhio a caso.


ecco. e se vedi orlando fammi un fischio.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con quella originale.


:up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, però se uno riduce TUTTO alla sua esperienza personale ed a certi accadimenti che per carità saranno pure veri ma non è che possono rappresentare il quadro di una situazione che per forza di cose è enormemente più complessa, grazie che* poi tira delle conclusioni che sostanzialmente sono fuffa*, senza contare che più che indole dovremmo parlare d'arguzia.


Questo l'hai detto tu  era implicito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2013)

*Caro Lui*

mi manca il tuo riassunto settimanale.
Mi manca la tua ironia malinconica, quel tuo modo così originale di essere.
La cosa importante, per me, è che tu superi questo momento buio.
Però... se torni... io sono contenta.
Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi manca il tuo riassunto settimanale.
> Mi manca la tua ironia malinconica, quel tuo modo così originale di essere.
> La cosa importante, per me, è che tu superi questo momento buio.
> Però... se torni... io sono contenta.
> Ciao


Manca anche a me
Diamogli tempo magari gli mancheremo anche noi e tornerá


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi manca il tuo riassunto settimanale.
> Mi manca la tua ironia malinconica, quel tuo modo così originale di essere.
> La cosa importante, per me, è che tu superi questo momento buio.
> Però... se torni... io sono contenta.
> Ciao



E' il classico siciliano! un testa dura incredibile! l'ho capito sin da subito, forse anche prima. E' una persona che odia le lamentele, odia leggerle e stare male nel leggerle, e si chiude, si chiude in se stesso senza darsi la possibilità di stargli accanto. Ma noi gli siamo accanto che lui lo voglia oppure no.

Rasserenati e fottitene se ti conosci e conosci le conseguenze di un tuo esternarti qua, so che capisci quello che voglio farti intendere. 

purpo terrone e tistunieddu i ramurazza amunì dai!!! mi mancanu i scanci in lingua nostra....... puru quannu scrivi africano e non siciliano.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' il classico siciliano! un testa dura incredibile! l'ho capito sin da subito, forse anche prima. E' una persona che odia le lamentele, odia leggerle e stare male nel leggerle, e si chiude, si chiude in se stesso senza darsi la possibilità di stargli accanto. Ma noi gli siamo accanto che lui lo voglia oppure no.
> 
> Rasserenati e fottitene se ti conosci e conosci le conseguenze di un tuo esternarti qua, so che capisci quello che voglio farti intendere.
> 
> purpo terrone e tistunieddu i ramurazza amunì dai!!! mi mancanu i scanci in lingua nostra....... puru quannu scrivi africano e non siciliano.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ALlora alla faccia del cazzo...
C'è qualche neurone siciliano nel mio cervello...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In fondo io per evitare che nella mia testa la Sicilia sia terronia...mi dico è Africa del nord no?
E quindi è un paese del nord...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> si in effetti succede spesso,magari a vicenza meno,visto che è grande come il buco di una tazza del cesso,e magari avete solo una chiesa dove abitualmente scassi i coglioni suonando il ciufolo a pelle.Caro conte ti auguro di trovarti sempre dalla parte giusta,perchè se poi dovessero capitare a te certe situazioni,non venire a scassarci la minchia con questo stato che non garantisce un minimo di sicurezza a nessuno....poi cambieresti modo di porti...ci devi sbattere il grugno....!


Eccerto altrimenti mi portano in galere mi pistano a sangue e poi devono chiamare il 118, muoio, ed è colpa dei medici no?

Io sto sempre e solo da una parte: LA MIA.

E non me ne frega se sia giusta o sbagliata agli occhi altrui.

Certe situazioni non mi capitano, perchè sto lontano dai guai, ed evito di recarmi in certi posti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ALlora alla faccia del cazzo...
> C'è qualche neurone siciliano nel mio cervello...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


In te c'è semplicemente un uomo che sa, sa dell'uomo e di quello che affronta qua dentro. Mi piaci per questo e per quella capacità che hai nel voler far incazzare divertendoti e uscendotene alla tua maniera. Strunz!:rotfl:

Adottato fosti....Ad honorem....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In te c'è semplicemente un uomo che sa, sa dell'uomo e di quello che affronta qua dentro. Mi piaci per questo e per quella capacità che hai nel voler far incazzare divertendoti e uscendotene alla tua maniera. Strunz!:rotfl:
> 
> Adottato fosti....Ad honorem....


E verrò presto a prendermi la laurea...
Ma voglio la banda del paese 
e la musica di Nino Rota...

Mi chiamerete don Bassomabello...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E verrò presto a prendermi la laurea...
> Ma voglio la banda del paese
> e la musica di Nino Rota...
> 
> Mi chiamerete don Bassomabello...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi riconoscerai dalla coppola, non di minchia però! :rotfl::rotfl: 

Mi fai fare il vastaso!! basta!!!! sei una cattiva compagnia!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' il classico siciliano! un testa dura incredibile! l'ho capito sin da subito, forse anche prima. E' una persona che odia le lamentele, odia leggerle e stare male nel leggerle, e si chiude, si chiude in se stesso senza darsi la possibilità di stargli accanto. Ma noi gli siamo accanto che lui lo voglia oppure no.
> 
> Rasserenati e fottitene se ti conosci e conosci le conseguenze di un tuo esternarti qua, so che capisci quello che voglio farti intendere.
> 
> purpo terrone e tistunieddu i ramurazza amunì dai!!! mi mancanu i scanci in lingua nostra....... puru quannu scrivi africano e non siciliano.


Tutto bellissimo Ultimo ma per il pensiero finale mi serve un traduttore


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutto bellissimo Ultimo ma per il pensiero finale mi serve un traduttore



Evito di scriverti la traduzione completa, perchè alcune sono parolacce, ma prendono un significato totalmente diverso se tradotte.

Alla fin fine gli ho detto che mi mancano gli scambi in lingua, ma non si tratta solo di questo, manca anche il leggerci nei vari Thread e il significato doppio che noi diamo alle varie letture. Per noi intendo, "siculi."


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Sole, caldo e mare. 

Aria pulita priva di allergeni che si abbattono con il mare e la sua presenza viva costante e meravigliosa!

Il sito attrezzato dove mi reco da ormai secoli e secoli è pronto per ricevere, i giochi ci sono, il calcio balilla anche e quest'anno i The Champion, cioè io e il mio compare! yeahh! siamo pronti ad onorarci nuovamente. Il piccolo vuole imparare a nuotare, il grande vuole imparare ad andare sott'acqua, la moglie vuole prendere aria pulita sotto l'ombrellone.... e io li mando tutti a fanculo e penserò soltanto a me stesso, yuppihh!

Stasera seratona!!!! seratona doc dop etc! si va al sito, se magna e forse arrostiamo anche qualche stigghiola che porterò con annesse salsicce ( speriamo mi telefonino e mi diano il via per comprarli) dopo si pesca! dando ormai g'è cardo anghe la notte, quindi la famigliuola seduda nelle brande podrà rilassarsi bescare o fare quello che vorrà.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sole, caldo e mare.
> 
> Aria pulita priva di allergeni che si abbattono con il mare e la sua presenza viva costante e meravigliosa!
> 
> ...


Sendi "dando" ma che è la stigghiola ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sendi "dando" ma che è la stigghiola ? :mrgreen:


Tu fai troppe domande per i mie gusti ahh! ( nota il "ahh" siculo, è tutto un dire)

Te le cerchi! si te. le. cerchi. sono interiora di capretto..... vuoi sapere quali? aauahahahhaahahahah mo me toglie l'amicizia auahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu fai troppe domande per i mie gusti ahh! ( nota il "ahh" siculo, è tutto un dire)
> 
> Te le cerchi! si te. le. cerchi. sono interiora di capretto..... vuoi sapere quali? aauahahahhaahahahah mo me toglie l'amicizia auahahahah


Buone cacchio come quelle di agnello ... O vitellino da latte :mrgreen: le voglio anche io ... Te la raddoppio l'amicizia :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buone cacchio come quelle di agnello ... O vitellino da latte :mrgreen: le voglio anche io ... Te la raddoppio l'amicizia :mrgreen:



 ecco una vera donna! una femminona! un esemplare magnifico.








































Esemplare potevo risparmiarmelo, mo me ne dice quattro.  sono buone ma di un buono che sto sbavando, parlo delle stigghiola.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ecco una vera donna! una femminona! un esemplare magnifico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noi le chiamiamo trecciole  no che vuol dire esemplare  va bene  sono "esemplare" in effetti... Scappo vado a cucinare


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E verrò presto a prendermi la laurea...
> Ma voglio la banda del paese
> e la musica di Nino Rota...
> 
> Mi chiamerete don Bassomabello...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io direi Bassomabruttarello.:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buone cacchio come quelle di agnello ... O vitellino da latte :mrgreen: le voglio anche io ... Te la raddoppio l'amicizia :mrgreen:



mi viene da piangere solo al pensiero... :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere solo al pensiero... :unhappy::unhappy:



Compà, ho fatto degli esami recentemente, alla mia veneranda età di 47 anni sono sano come un pesce! altro che colesterolo di sta cippa. Mica per forza di cose se io mangio un dolce extra devo star male, ci sono mille modi per contrastare quello che potrebbe essere un'alimentazione sbagliata. Di certo morirò con la panza piena senza non aver provato quelle prelibatezze che rendono dolce la vita. Minchia non mi toccare gli stigghiolaa ahhhh!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà, ho fatto degli esami recentemente, alla mia veneranda età di 47 anni sono sano come un pesce! altro che colesterolo di sta cippa. Mica per forza di cose se io mangio un dolce extra devo star male, ci sono mille modi per contrastare quello che potrebbe essere un'alimentazione sbagliata. Di certo morirò con la panza piena senza non aver provato quelle prelibatezze che rendono dolce la vita. Minchia non mi toccare gli stigghiolaa ahhhh!!:rotfl::rotfl:


cazzo c'entra mangiare un dolce con le interiora di di due cuccioli?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazzo c'entra mangiare un dolce con le interiora di di due cuccioli?



Sapevo che l'uomo fosse onnivoro.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere solo al pensiero... :unhappy::unhappy:



anche a me:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buone cacchio come quelle di agnello ... O vitellino da latte :mrgreen: le voglio anche io ... Te la raddoppio l'amicizia :mrgreen:


Perchè del maialino ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche a me:unhappy:



Tu scendi a Palermo... scendi scendi...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu scendi a Palermo... scendi scendi...


l'hanno messa nel sottoscala? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'hanno messa nel sottoscala? :rotfl:



Le stigghiola si, così stanno fresche.:rotfl:

che ne so io.. mizzica!! guardo la cartina geografica vedo il piemonte in alto la sicilia in basso.. quindi si scende no? auaahaahahahahah :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le stigghiola si, così stanno fresche.:rotfl:
> 
> che ne so io.. mizzica!! guardo la cartina geografica vedo il piemonte in alto la sicilia in basso.. quindi si scende no? auaahaahahahahah :rotfl::rotfl:


bhè considerando che l'altezza dovrebbe misurarsi in base al livello del mare direi di si... forse di qualche decina di metri.

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhè considerando che l'altezza dovrebbe misurarsi in base al livello del mare direi di si... forse di qualche decina di metri.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl: Non per fare il pignolo... ma altro che dieci metri, io vivo a livello del mare in pratica.... non so non so non so se magari sto io qualche metro sotto il mare... dipende dalle maree. :singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Non per fare il pignolo... ma altro che dieci metri, io vivo a livello del mare in pratica.... non so non so non so se magari sto io qualche metro sotto il mare... dipende dalle maree. :singleeye:



*http://www.byitaly.org/it/Piemonte/Torino/Torino/Altimetria*

tiè! 
Io abito in collina, una collina piattissima. Sempre rispetto a dove abiti te. :rotfl::rotfl:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *http://www.byitaly.org/it/Piemonte/Torino/Torino/Altimetria*
> 
> tiè! :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Mizzica!! mi sento un alpino ora.....


----------



## Annuccia (10 Giugno 2013)

buonasera..troppe pagine da leggere..ci sono novità...??


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buonasera..troppe pagine da leggere..ci sono novità...??


Si vocifera che tu sia la mia nuova amante...
Per il resto tutto ok...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buonasera..troppe pagine da leggere..ci sono novità...??



Si, oggi ho rubato albicocche fichi ficazzane e........ ho parlato troppo mi sa....


Madò mi son riempito il frigorifero! ah aspè avevo un complice, mio figlio!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buonasera..troppe pagine da leggere..ci sono novità...??


Lui non è tornato
C'è una nuova che stalka Net
Sesso tanto quanta basta
E nel 3d sull'età abbiamo capito che Ultimo è più giovane di Gas che è vecchio:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vocifera che tu sia la mia nuova amante...
> Per il resto tutto ok...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


davverooooooooooooooo???

io non mi ero accorta di nulla pensa un pò....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui non è tornato
> C'è una nuova che stalka Net
> Sesso tanto quanta basta
> E nel 3d sull'età abbiamo capito che Ultimo è più giovane di Gas che è vecchio:mrgreen:



:cincin:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui non è tornato
> *C'è una nuova che stalka Net
> *Sesso tanto quanta basta
> E nel 3d sull'età abbiamo capito che Ultimo è più giovane di Gas che è vecchio:mrgreen:


a si?

dimmi dimmi dove devo leggere...


(io non so nemmeno quanti anni ha ultimo...Madonnina mia mi devo aggiornare...sono parecchio indietro....

e non ho tempo per studiare....meno male che farfy mi da sempre ripetizioni...)


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> davverooooooooooooooo???
> 
> io non mi ero accorta di nulla pensa un pò....


Sei frigida?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si ok...va ben sono io minidotato...ok...ok....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a si?
> 
> dimmi dimmi dove devo leggere...
> 
> ...


Si chiama WCnet...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sei frigida*?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Si ok...va ben sono io minidotato...ok...ok....


ultimamente si conte....
può darsi
sono talmente stanca e intrisa di rotture di coglioni che l'unica cosa che cerco è il riposo....


per ora.


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2013)

Ti posso consigliare una sana dose di violenza immotivata ai danni di un pisano.

scarica i livelli di adrenalina in eccesso e riattiva la libido.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ultimamente si conte....
> può darsi
> sono talmente stanca e intrisa di rotture di coglioni che l'unica cosa che cerco è il riposo....
> 
> ...




Ma....ma....ma....
MA DORMIVI?

E io che andavo piano piano convinto che tu fossi quella a cui piace a luci soffuse occhi chiusi...e in religioso silenzio...

Io lì ti amavo pian pianino con tutto me stesso e tu DORMIVI....

Capito lei Dormiva...finchè il conte l'accarezzava tutta...sfidando mari e monti...lei DORMIVA...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma....ma....ma....
> MA DORMIVI?
> 
> E io che andavo piano piano convinto che tu fossi quella a cui piace a luci soffuse occhi chiusi...e in religioso silenzio...
> ...




mi rilassi...

il chè non è malvagio....
non dormivo...
riposavo beatamente cullata dalle tue carezze.....

perchè non torni stasera?...


----------



## gas (11 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi rilassi...
> 
> il chè non è malvagio....
> non dormivo...
> ...


mi fai le :corna:?


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2013)

ciao Lui come va?
se leggi:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi fai le :corna:?



saranno mica le prime...


----------



## gas (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> saranno mica le prime...


vatti a fidare delle donne :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

Cornutazzi!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi rilassi...
> 
> il chè non è malvagio....
> non dormivo...
> ...


Ok...torno stasera...
Con la solita scusa mi defilo...e vualà son lì...
tra le tue cosc.....cioè ehm...tra le tue bellissime braccia...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...torno stasera...
> Con la solita scusa mi defilo...e vualà son lì...
> tra le tue cosc.....cioè ehm...tra le tue bellissime braccia...




:sorriso3:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vatti a fidare delle donne :smile:


:serpe:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :serpe:



ciao occhi..

da quella volta non ti ho più sognato....:no:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

Frischi su! frischi suu!! accerti cattativillii....

PICCIOTTI, stairnata si mancia pasta chi sardi! finucchieddi i muntagna e tuttu l'ambaradan che si miatti i rintra.... picca capisciunu chiddu ca scrivu, ma megghiu accussì è! tantu a fini fini iu manciu e minnifuttu, puru ra rucaziouni 
certi vuoti!

Buon appetito...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao occhi..
> da quella volta non ti ho più sognato....:no:


sarà stata colpa mia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Frischi su! frischi suu!! accerti cattativillii....
> 
> PICCIOTTI, stairnata si mancia pasta chi sardi! finucchieddi i muntagna e tuttu l'ambaradan che si miatti i rintra.... picca capisciunu chiddu ca scrivu, ma megghiu accussì è! tantu a fini fini iu manciu e minnifuttu, puru ra rucaziouni
> certi vuoti!
> ...


Io hamburger di soja con olive ed erbette. Buonissimi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io hamburger di soja con olive ed erbette. Buonissimi.


Ho mangiato l'altro ieri burger di seitan a pranzo e di carne a cena. Erano meglio quelli a cena


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho mangiato l'altro ieri burger di seitan a pranzo e di carne a cena. Erano meglio quelli a cena


Tumori esclusi...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho mangiato l'altro ieri burger di seitan a pranzo e di carne a cena. *Erano meglio quelli a cena*


Bè vorrei vedere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè vorrei vedere.


magari assaggiare........

In ogni caso a me ora fa pure schifo l'odore. Davvero non so come facevo a mangiare quello schifo puzzolente.... bho.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Frischi su! frischi suu!! accerti cattativillii....
> 
> PICCIOTTI, stairnata si mancia pasta chi sardi! finucchieddi i muntagna e tuttu l'ambaradan che si miatti i rintra.... picca capisciunu chiddu ca scrivu, ma megghiu accussì è! tantu a fini fini iu manciu e minnifuttu, puru ra rucaziouni
> certi vuoti!
> ...



Io una semplice insalata di pasta...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io hamburger di soja con olive ed erbette. Buonissimi.



Non lo metto in dubbio, ma possono soltanto farmi sorridere con il gusto delle sarde fresche, fichi appena raccolti e preciso preciso con le albicocche, ne vuoi qualcuna compà? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io una semplice insalata di pasta...


Buona..... scendi scendi che ti porto a pranzo o cena a casa mia.  

Mo OcchIverdi lo faccio diventare occhi neri appena scrive:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> magari assaggiare........
> 
> In ogni caso a me ora fa pure schifo l'odore. Davvero non so come facevo a mangiare quello schifo puzzolente.... bho.


E vabbè, nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> magari assaggiare........
> 
> In ogni caso a me ora fa pure schifo l'odore. Davvero non so come facevo a mangiare quello schifo puzzolente.... bho.



Però mi permetti di riprenderti senza offesa e senza nulla dietro? 

Cioè io credo di avere una dieta equilibrata giusto? e a parere mio è quella che mi fa stare bene, mi piace etc etc....

Quindi in pratica come te ho preso una decisione mi sta bene e me la tengo.

Dico ti piacerebbe se scrivessi che la tua dieta fa schifo? E' la tua sta bene a te, quindi volendo sta bene anche a me, e comunque mica scrivo che la tua fa schifo.

:singleeye::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buona..... scendi scendi che ti porto a pranzo o cena a casa mia.
> 
> Mo OcchIverdi lo faccio diventare occhi neri appena scrive:carneval:


no..
sali tu


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no..
> sali tu


auahuahahahhaaha vabbè va mi sto muto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però mi permetti di riprenderti senza offesa e senza nulla dietro?
> 
> Cioè io credo di avere una dieta equilibrata giusto? e a parere mio è quella che mi fa stare bene, mi piace etc etc....
> 
> ...


il discorso è moltooooooooooo più complesso di così e non tratta solamente la questione salutare ma anche l'inquinamento, la deforestazione, l'abuso dell'acqua, la fame nel mondo....
Si fa presto a dire "io ho deciso così" .. ma prima bisogna essere coscienti del male che si sta facendo a se stessi ai propri figli ed al mondo intero. 

Una dieta equilibrata è fatta di Proteine, Carboidrati e Grassi. In questi componenti sono presenti tutte le vitamine e tutte le sostanze necessarie ad una vita equilibrata e sana. La mia dieta è equilibratissima e comprende in dosi perfette tutti questi elementi. Ed è più etica e sana della tua....... non per altro statisticamente un vegetariano vive 5 anni in più di un onnivoro ( che poi oggi l'onnivoro medio mangià TROPPA carne ) ed un vegano 10 anni in più.
basterebbe prendere per esempio la tanto stimata dieta mediterranea.... che prevvede 2 etti di carne , 1 di formaggi ed 1 di pesce ......la settimana.

AB ed io abbiamo già trattato questi argomenti in modo leggero e non ho molta voglia di sbattermi a spiegare... se ti interessa cerca su google Meat : the truth e divertiti. E' in inglese ma ha i sottotitoli.
E' una piccola parte ma è un inizio.

Non sono un partigiano del veganesimo ma mi rendo conto che c'è veramente tanta ingnoranza sull'argomento specifico. E tanti vanno avanti per detti popolari... quelli che io definisco ingnoranza popolare. 
Poi uno è libero di scegliere la strada che preferisce. Tanto ho già capito che in fondo non frega un cazzo a nessuno. Poi mandano 2€ con il cellulare, fanno la raccolta differenziata e si sentono tutti in pace con se stessi.... ma vabbè.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il discorso è moltooooooooooo più complesso di così e non tratta solamente la questione salutare ma anche l'inquinamento, la deforestazione, l'abuso dell'acqua, la fame nel mondo....
> Si fa presto a dire "io ho deciso così" .. ma prima bisogna essere coscienti del male che si sta facendo a se stessi ai propri figli ed al mondo intero.
> 
> Una dieta equilibrata è fatta di Proteine, Carboidrati e Grassi. In questi componenti sono presenti tutte le vitamine e tutte le sostanze necessarie ad una vita equilibrata e sana. La mia dieta è equilibratissima e comprende in dosi perfette tutti questi elementi. Ed è più etica e sana della tua....... non per altro statisticamente un vegetariano vive 5 anni in più di un onnivoro ( che poi oggi l'onnivoro medio mangià TROPPA carne ) ed un vegano 10 anni in più.
> ...



Vai troppo sul sottile soffermandoti su statistiche e situazioni secondo dove soltanto un esperto potrebbe risponderti nella maniera giusta. Io posso soltanto risponderti ironicamente cercando nella mia maniera di darti spunto da quelle quattro cazzate che tra poco andrai a leggere.


Carrozzella con bambino che come un drogato fuma a gratis e da tubi troppo piccoli, che stronzi li potevano fare più piccoli sti tubi.

Frutta e verdura che vengono confezionati su buste di plastica contribuendo adesso all'inquinamento, ma si sa anche usando la carta si fa danno, anche riciclandola direi, forse meno no? 

abiti che vengono gettati spesso e volentieri troppo presto, come scarpe e accessori inutili che contribuiscono allo spreco enorme, etc...

Occhi se mi dici di consumare meno carne e la smettiamo di fare discorsi che sembrano stereotipi di frasi belle e buone... bhe allora posso seguirti nei discorsi altrimenti non ci riesco, questo perchè sono un onnivoro dalla notte dei tempi, non per altro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il discorso è moltooooooooooo più complesso di così e non tratta solamente la questione salutare ma anche l'inquinamento, la deforestazione, l'abuso dell'acqua, la fame nel mondo....
> Si fa presto a dire "io ho deciso così" .. ma prima bisogna essere coscienti del male che si sta facendo a se stessi ai propri figli ed al mondo intero.
> 
> Una dieta equilibrata è fatta di Proteine, Carboidrati e Grassi. In questi componenti sono presenti tutte le vitamine e tutte le sostanze necessarie ad una vita equilibrata e sana. La mia dieta è equilibratissima e comprende in dosi perfette tutti questi elementi. Ed è più etica e sana della tua....... non per altro statisticamente un vegetariano vive 5 anni in più di un onnivoro ( che poi oggi l'onnivoro medio mangià TROPPA carne ) ed un vegano 10 anni in più.
> ...


Hai ragione su tutto ma su cibi e figli non si può discutere. Il cibo è come la mamma e "la mia mamma la lasci stare!". I figli mettono in discussione il senso della nostra vita.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2013)

Vado al bar.

Mancando il mio amico Lui, AL MOMENTO PERO'. non offro a nessuno.

A frappè.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vai troppo sul sottile soffermandoti su statistiche e situazioni secondo dove soltanto un esperto potrebbe risponderti nella maniera giusta. Io posso soltanto risponderti ironicamente cercando nella mia maniera di darti spunto da quelle quattro cazzate che tra poco andrai a leggere.
> 
> 
> Carrozzella con bambino che come un drogato fuma a gratis e da tubi troppo piccoli, che stronzi li potevano fare più piccoli sti tubi.
> ...


no guarda vado "sul sottile" perchè non ho voglia di scrivere chilometri di pagine di argomentazioni e statistiche reali incollando pagine di riveste scientifiche e di esperti in materia..... tanto non le leggerebbe nessuno ed io avrei passato ore a scrivere cose che so già, cose che non mi ha spiegato nessuno ma che mi sono andato a cercare da solo. Se vuoi sapere cerchi... sennò amen.

nella notte dei tempi non eri onnivoro. Noi deriviamo dalla scimmia... o vogliamo mettere in discussione anche questo?

e poi ricordo che io sono anche uno che ha speso 38500€ per una auto meno inquinante possibile. Metano. La meno inquinante possibile..... e vi prego di non iniziare a parlarmi dei motori elettrici. Per favore....



Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione su tutto ma su cibi e figli non si può discutere. Il cibo è come la mamma e "la mia mamma la lasci stare!". I figli mettono in discussione il senso della nostra vita.


Già non si può. Si dovrebbe. 
Poi ripeto io non voglio assolutamente far cambiare idea a nessuno ma  le convinzioni senza motivazioni mi lasciano molto perplesso. E' un po' quando mi chiedono perchè fumo visto che sono vegetariano o se per caso sia anche astemio... ma lol.

Però mi sono sempre chiesto quanti "onnivori" avrebbero il coraggio di ucciderlo con le loro mani un agnellino, o un maialino o un vitellino da latte....... mi farei tante risate.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no guarda vado "sul sottile" perchè non ho voglia di scrivere chilometri di pagine di argomentazioni e statistiche reali incollando pagine di riveste scientifiche e di esperti in materia..... tanto non le leggerebbe nessuno ed io avrei passato ore a scrivere cose che so già, cose che non mi ha spiegato nessuno ma che mi sono andato a cercare da solo. Se vuoi sapere cerchi... sennò amen.
> 
> nella notte dei tempi non eri onnivoro. Noi deriviamo dalla scimmia... o vogliamo mettere in discussione anche questo?
> 
> ...



Io non ce la farei. Sto male anche a vedere i pesci boccheggiare.
Quindi diventerei quasi vegetariana, quasi perchè magnerei quelli morti di vecchiaia. Almeno il brodo.








Ma se sto morendo di fame mangio anche te, come quelli sulle Ande. E se non ho il coraggio di ucciderti ti mangio vivo.
Mai sottovalutare l'istinto, animale, di sopravvivenza.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ce la farei. Sto male anche a vedere i pesci boccheggiare.
> Quindi diventerei quasi vegetariana, quasi perchè magnerei quelli morti di vecchiaia. Almeno il brodo.
> 
> 
> ...


con dolcezza, mi raccomando :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no guarda vado "sul sottile" perchè non ho voglia di scrivere chilometri di pagine di argomentazioni e statistiche reali incollando pagine di riveste scientifiche e di esperti in materia..... tanto non le leggerebbe nessuno ed io avrei passato ore a scrivere cose che so già, cose che non mi ha spiegato nessuno ma che mi sono andato a cercare da solo. Se vuoi sapere cerchi... sennò amen.
> 
> nella notte dei tempi non eri onnivoro. Noi deriviamo dalla scimmia... o vogliamo mettere in discussione anche questo?
> 
> ...



Devi sempre perdonarmi se rispondo d'istinto e sicuramente sparo cazzate, ormai sono dinamiche conosciute, come ad esempio  si legge in qualche posto proveniamo dai pesci, sicuramente pesci vegani :rotfl::rotfl:, poi se sti benedetti pesci evolvendosi hanno mangiato soltanto banane( secondo me erano gay e non lo sapevano) ma nsomma dico io! siamo o no onnivori da chissà quanto tempo ed abbiamo bisogno di mangiare anche carne? che poi questa se è una formica oppure è un vitello oppure altro... 

Io invece ho macchine a diesel e una moto a benzina, e come nel cibo me la spasso, ciò non vuol dire che non abbia a cuore determinate dinamiche di inquinamento ambientale acustico e via dicendo, come ad esempio potrei gettare il pc in un fiume e passare più tempo facendo esercizi ginnici per mantenermi ancora di più in forma. 

Le paternali le accetto, accetta anche tu quelle mie a questo punto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi sempre perdonarmi se rispondo d'istinto e sicuramente sparo cazzate, ormai sono dinamiche conosciute, come ad esempio si legge in qualche posto proveniamo dai pesci, sicuramente pesci vegani :rotfl::rotfl:, poi se sti benedetti pesci evolvendosi hanno mangiato soltanto banane( secondo me erano gay e non lo sapevano) ma nsomma dico io! siamo o no onnivori da chissà quanto tempo ed abbiamo bisogno di mangiare anche carne? che poi questa se è una formica oppure è un vitello oppure altro...
> 
> Io invece ho *macchine a diesel e una moto a benzina, e come nel cibo me la spasso, ciò non vuol dire che non abbia a cuore determinate dinamiche di inquinamento ambientale *acustico e via dicendo, come ad esempio potrei gettare il pc in un fiume e passare più tempo facendo esercizi ginnici per mantenermi ancora di più in forma.
> 
> Le paternali le accetto, accetta anche tu quelle mie a questo punto.


Ossimoro. 

Ma alla fine, come ho già detto, non frega un cazzo a nessuno. Appunto.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ossimoro.
> 
> Ma alla fine, come ho già detto, non frega un cazzo a nessuno. Appunto.



No, sbagliato, altrimenti avrei da subito risposto in altre maniere. visto che tu ti concentri sull'alimentazione, io ti mettevo altri spunti su cui riflettere. Tra questi anche quello di ridurre il consumo di carne, quindi accodandomi o quasi ad un tuo pensiero che mi sembra costante e prevalente. 


Qua spesso si usa una frase, oltre il nero e il bianco ci sono mille sfumature di colore.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, sbagliato, altrimenti avrei da subito risposto in altre maniere. visto che tu ti concentri sull'alimentazione, io ti mettevo altri spunti su cui riflettere. Tra questi anche quello di ridurre il consumo di carne, quindi accodandomi o quasi ad un tuo pensiero che mi sembra costante e prevalente.
> 
> 
> Qua spesso si usa una frase, oltre il nero e il bianco ci sono mille sfumature di colore.


Difatti guido una macchina Metano perchè mi concentro sulla alimentazione... eddai!!!  Ma secondo te io butto i computer nei laghi o non faccio la raccolta differenziata? secondo te non ho tutti gli elettrodomestici in classe A+ e lampadine a basso consumo? secondo te non uso i mezzi il più possibile? Eddai!!!!
Ma se rompo pure i coglioni in ufficio perchè non spengono la luce del bagno! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La prima causa di inquinamento al mondo è la produzione di carne.......il surriscaldamento globale è causato dalla produzione di carne. Non hai guardato il video.... ahi ahi ahi! 

Ribadisco che non frega proprio un cazzo a nessuno ... nel comune buttare la carta e la plastica nel cestino giusto è fare il massimo per questo pianeta. E ne sono anche convinti... peccato che poi il 60% della carta e della plastica vada negli inceneritori ( a no ora si chiamano termovalorizzatori, dimenticavo che un inceneritore inquina! ) .... ma vabbè..

Dai su ultimo non ho davvero voglia...... di mettermi a disquisire di alimentazione, di inquinamento... se vuoi sapere come funziona cerca su internet ed informati. Se sei davvero interessato, come lo ero io, vatti a vedere cosa fanno e come lo fanno. 
poi deciderai se ridurre il tutto a "sono onnivoro" (che equivale a dire "me ne fotto") o a fare qualcosa nel tuo piccolo. 

Io ho deciso di fare.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Difatti guido una macchina Metano perchè mi concentro sulla alimentazione... eddai!!!  Ma secondo te io butto i computer nei laghi o non faccio la raccolta differenziata? secondo te non ho tutti gli elettrodomestici in classe A+ e lampadine a basso consumo? secondo te non uso i mezzi il più possibile? Eddai!!!!
> Ma se rompo pure i coglioni in ufficio perchè non spengono la luce del bagno! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> La prima causa di inquinamento al mondo è la produzione di carne.......il surriscaldamento globale è causato dalla produzione di carne. Non hai guardato il video.... ahi ahi ahi!
> ...


tanto di cappello.
però per quanto riguarda il cibo c'è tutta una parte di tradizione e cultura che ha la sua importanza e rinnegarla capisco quanto possa riuscire difficile


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Difatti guido una macchina Metano perchè mi concentro sulla alimentazione... eddai!!!  Ma secondo te io butto i computer nei laghi o non faccio la raccolta differenziata? secondo te non ho tutti gli elettrodomestici in classe A+ e lampadine a basso consumo? secondo te non uso i mezzi il più possibile? Eddai!!!!
> Ma se rompo pure i coglioni in ufficio perchè non spengono la luce del bagno! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> La prima causa di inquinamento al mondo è la produzione di carne.......il surriscaldamento globale è causato dalla produzione di carne. Non hai guardato il video.... ahi ahi ahi!
> ...



L'unica cosa che mi manca e la macchina a metano! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Difatti guido una macchina Metano perchè mi concentro sulla alimentazione... eddai!!!  Ma secondo te io butto i computer nei laghi o non faccio la raccolta differenziata? secondo te non ho tutti gli elettrodomestici in classe A+ e lampadine a basso consumo? secondo te non uso i mezzi il più possibile? Eddai!!!!
> Ma se rompo pure i coglioni in ufficio perchè non spengono la luce del bagno! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> La prima causa di inquinamento al mondo è la produzione di carne.......il surriscaldamento globale è causato dalla produzione di carne. Non hai guardato il video.... ahi ahi ahi!
> ...



Gattaz i miei rispetti..ti faccio inorridire...allora provincia di Rimini,da due anni mettono bidoni raccolta differenziata.Che ovviamente faccio ben volentieri...be'un'amico di li',si lascia sfuggire,che alle fine,va tutto nell'inceneritore.Plastica,carta,vetro....perche'non hanno modo di dividerla.Ma ocio..nessuno ne parla


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

Qua in questo forum con tutto il rispetto parlando siamo come delle chimere, delle chicche incredibili! dei super uomini e super donne. 


Tutto il mondo deve leggerci come esempio lampante di civiltà e via discorrendo, solo oscuro porta un po di svago a degli umori alquanto terra terra.... 

Si vabbè mi aggiungo anche a chi differenzia e tutto il resto, d'altronde è vero. Dalla notte dei tempi e per deformazione professionale sono stato portato ad avere comportamenti totalmente dissociati dal cumulo di immondizie etc etc che unisce il sud in tutto il suo splendore, carissimi vi dirò ancor di più se non bastasse! butto la cenere della sigaretta in un contenitore cilindrico che attacco al passante del jeans.

Come sono bravo eh. 

Ma la carne quella rossa quella con il colesterolo a "tignitè" ( cercatevi il significato in google) quella che emana dalla brace un fumo che ti dice mangiami! che quel fumo sarà anche la tua intossicazione e ti farà morire di ........

Eh la madonna!! minchia una fetta di carne alla settimana ma anche due e se tieni il fisico in movimento e se ti controlli di tanto in tanto e se magari ti piace pensare che voglio MORIRE con la pancia piena di stigghiola!! minchia e cheèè!! 

Ma viviamo sereni su su.....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

fu il sogno di volare solitario
la' dove soltanto il falco va
ma era ancora incerto
come un pulcino bagnato
in cerca di tornar nel guscio
appena nato
e di quel falco cacciator di stelle
pur non avendo le ali mai
gli venne naso e gambe a guadagnare
un ramo sospeso
e gli occhi andavano lontano
e senza peso
perche' crescono i capelli
come l'erba sopra le campagne
e se i pesci ed i coralli
hanno mai veduto le montagne
chi colora una farfalla
e se stanno le isole a galla
perche' il cielo e' cosi' azzurro
quando l'aria e' trasparente
e non si tocca
se le stelle fanno un carro
se la luna ha veramente
occhi naso e bocca
e se l'infinito esiste
non e' anche dentro me
naso di falco
a becco in su
sull'albero piu' alto
guarda laggiu'
chi ha ingannato il cielo ad ustica
chi ha imbiancato medelin
chi ha ne gato gia' timishoara
mille aghi nella mente
e niente mai risposte
se ci fossero due soli
che cosi' sarebbe sempre giorno
perche' pure gli animali
non si fanno un fuoco e stanno intorno
l'acqua non si puo' tagliare
e se e' maschio o femmina il mare
se si puo' scavare un pozzo
fino al centro della terra
e che si trova
e il mio cuore di ragazzo
perche' batte e se mai battera'
una guerra nuova
&o &
se i cavalli delle giostre
corrono le praterie
naso di falco
a becco in su
e il tempo e' freccia e arco
e soldato blu
chi ha insozzato il vento a chernobyl
chi ha assetato napoli
chi ha schiacciato i cuori dell'heysel
mille aghi nella mente
e niente mai risposte
naso di falco
si e' fatto grande il piccolo guerriero
a becco in su
(legni inarcati non ci son piu')
il tempo e' freccia ed arco
(da cavalcare sul sentiero del sole)
e non torna piu'
(e del serpente contadino)
cuore all'assalto
(fu il sogno di volare solitario)
a becco in su' lassu'
(la' dove solo c'e' verita')
di un albero piu' in alto
(incerto come un uomo che si e' perduto
di tutto il blu
(e cerca di tornare indietro)
per salire lassu'
(dove un sogno e' ancora libero)
per salire piu' su'
(l'aria non e' cenere)
per salire piu' su'
(la mia casa e' sopra un albero)
per salire piu' su'
(nelle strade ci si perde in cielo
e in mare no)
per risalire lassu' di salire lassu'
(dove un sogno e' ancora libero)

Adoro Baglioni!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2013)

*Uno sprazzo di inciviltà*

Ma di realtà.


L'altro giorno sento delle voci, erano quasi delle grida, mi affaccio e vedo del trambusto per la strada.

Un ragazzo con la saracinesca aperta si stava pulendo la lambretta a tre ruote con l'acqua, mentre lo faceva non so per quale motivo vedo agitarsi questo contro tre persone adulte, ( queste tre persone adulte erano e sono parenti) 

Tutti erano bianchi in viso, come in attesa di prendere colore dopo aver picchiato e sfogato certi istinti. Ci sono voci! ci sono avvicinamenti che fanno presagire il peggio, e c'è una moglie che si mette in mezzo cercando di fermare il marito e gli altri due parenti che assieme vanno contro l'uomo che puliva la lambretta.

L'uomo ad un faccia a faccia con l'altro molla un pugno e il sangue esce. gli altri vedendo ciò vanno contro l'uomo ma vengono fermati da "amici", tutto sembra non finire mai compresa l'attesa al cellulare per avvertire carabinieri e polizia.

Chiudo la chiamata perchè sento una sirena, sono arrivati, la pace è ritornata.


Dopo circa venti minuti sento nuovamente voci.

L'uomo che era solo adesso è con la moglie che con una scopa picchia sulla macchina degli altri tre uomini che stanno chiusi a casa, un'altro gli suona e con violenza ripetuta cerca di sfondare il portone, non ci riesce.

Riesco stavolta a chiamare i carabinieri, arrivano e stavolta finisce il tutto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gattaz i miei rispetti..ti faccio inorridire...allora provincia di Rimini,da due anni mettono bidoni raccolta differenziata.Che ovviamente faccio ben volentieri...be'un'amico di li',si lascia sfuggire,che alle fine,va tutto nell'inceneritore.Plastica,carta,vetro....perche'non hanno modo di dividerla.Ma ocio..nessuno ne parla


Ma lo si sa da anni,. Anche perchè il potere calorico di carta è plastica è molto più alto rispetto a qualsiasi altro materiale di scarto per cui il "TermoInquinatore" lavora ad un regime atto al guadagno. Se ci bruciassero il resto non produrrebbe denaro per l'azienda che lo gestisce e quindi non sarebbe un investimento valido. 

Fanno anche le pubblicità sulla raccolta della carta sovvenzionate dalle stesse società che gestiscono i "TermoProduttoriDiCancro". Che strano.... 

In pratica ce lo vendono come una valore aggiunto, per noi, invece è fare denaro, per loro, creando un grosso problema di salute, per noi. Vedi Centrali nucleari. 

Ma questo è un altro tema. Anche se alla fine riconduce tutto allo stesso risultato.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua in questo forum con tutto il rispetto parlando siamo come delle chimere, delle chicche incredibili! dei super uomini e super donne.
> 
> 
> Tutto il mondo deve leggerci come esempio lampante di civiltà e via discorrendo, solo oscuro porta un po di svago a degli umori alquanto terra terra....
> ...


Prova a chiederlo alla mucca se è d' accordo... :rotfl:

Cmq la media Italiana è di 95Kg a testa all'anno. Sono 260grammi al GIORNO! Magari fossero una paio di fette di carne la settimana. E ci deve essere una mia antitesi che se ne spara mezzochilo al giorno! :rotfl:

Il primo paese per consumo di carne procapite al mondo è il lussemburgo. Ma è un calcolo sfalsato visto che di giorno si riempie di frontalieri provenienti da Francia e, sopratutto, Germania. Il secondo.... manco a dirlo. USA.



Minerva ha detto:


> tanto di cappello.
> però per quanto riguarda il cibo c'è tutta una parte di tradizione e cultura che ha la sua importanza e rinnegarla capisco quanto possa riuscire difficile


Grazie del complimento. fa piacere.



Simy ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi manca e la macchina a metano! :mrgreen:


:loso:

:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

"la ciccia" fa bene mangia, l'odore del ragù e dell'arrosto a casa...grigliate nelle sere d'estate..
mannaggia come si fa a rinnegarli?
eppure capisco e ammiro chi va oltre la propria esistenza pensando a chi verrà dopo


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

ma secondo te un cane si potrebbe adeguare ad una dieta vegetariana o subirebbe degli squilibri...?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua in questo forum con tutto il rispetto parlando siamo come delle chimere, delle chicche incredibili! dei super uomini e super donne.
> 
> 
> Tutto il mondo deve leggerci come esempio lampante di civiltà e via discorrendo, solo oscuro porta un po di svago a degli umori alquanto terra terra....
> ...


Solo oscuro porta un pò di svago....!Ecco io preferisco ridere,far ridere,sarà che spesso mi prendo troppo sul serio,sarà che prendo troppo sul serio questa vita.Sono mesi che vivo nell'inferno,nonostante tutto,ripenso a qualche stronzata che ho partorito qui e mi scappa da ridere,divento più leggero.....!"


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo oscuro porta un pò di svago....!Ecco io preferisco ridere,far ridere,sarà che spesso mi prendo troppo sul serio,sarà che prendo troppo sul serio questa vita.Sono mesi che vivo nell'inferno,nonostante tutto,ripenso a qualche stronzata che ho partorito qui e mi scappa da ridere,*divento più leggero..*...!"


senza un po' di leggerezza vivere sarebbe davvero faticoso, solo che alcuni la scambiano con la superficialità...che è un'altra cosa.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> senza un po' di leggerezza vivere sarebbe davvero faticoso, solo che alcuni la scambiano con la superficialità...che è un'altra cosa.


E vabbè sarò un cazzone superficiale,io so cosa sono....!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè sarò un cazzone superficiale,io so cosa sono....!:rotfl:


veramente dicevo il contrario


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> veramente dicevo il contrario


Garzie lo stesso,so che infondo mi stimi,e non è cosa facile.


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te un cane si potrebbe adeguare ad una dieta vegetariana o subirebbe degli squilibri...?



no, il cane è un carnivoro per natura non potrebbe seguire una dieta veg


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo oscuro porta un pò di svago....!Ecco io preferisco ridere,far ridere,sarà che spesso mi prendo troppo sul serio,sarà che prendo troppo sul serio questa vita.Sono mesi che vivo nell'inferno,nonostante tutto,ripenso a qualche stronzata che ho partorito qui e mi scappa da ridere,divento più leggero.....!"



Non per nulla ti citavo. 

Anche se in questo periodo sei cambiato, i perchè un po li conosciamo anche noi. Il resto che hai scritto si nota e lo ha notato chi ti legge da tempo ed ha saputo apprezzarti. E non sto facendo la tiritera o l'amicone che vuole scrivere qualche bella frase, entrambi sappiamo bene che tutti e due andiamo oltre certe dinamiche di perbenismo o di altro ancora. 

Che in fondo lo scambio letto tra te e Minerva è una conferma della frase sopra scritta, " per chi ti legge e ha saputo apprezzarti.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Si hanno notizie di Lui?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

U sacciu.. in cinni futti a nuddu, ma chi ci puozzu fari iu siddu ormai manciu futtu e minni futtu! La ciambella avi u bucu e ma manciu cu bucu! cu zuccaru..... e poi mi pigghiu puru u cafè, amaru! arresta du gustu ca sulu u cafè amaru avi... e chiuiu u compiuter! picchì mi siddiò, picchì a manciari, picchì a lieggiri pa quarta vuota i pilastri ra tierra! che bellu comu mi piaci! 

U suli u cavuri a me famigghia rintra e iu a travagghiari pinsannu e ferie, e a me tranquillità ca pari sfiorari puru a filicità. 

Du strunzu ca mi puteva lieggiri e capiri unni sta?


----------



## gas (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si hanno notizie di Lui?


non l'ho più visto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te un cane si potrebbe adeguare ad una dieta vegetariana o subirebbe degli squilibri...?


Conosco vegetariani molto più fissati di me che hanno animali a cui applicano una dieta vegetariana. Che io sappia sono tutti animali sanissimi. 

Non che io sia d'accordo con loro perchè nel caso dei cani la loro alimentazione naturale dovrebbe essere principalmente di carne ed originalmente cruda. Nel caso di esseri umani invece dovrebe essere principalmente di frutta e verdura e con minime dosi di carne. 
Prendo sempre come esempio quella che è considerata la miglior dieta ( parola che oggi viene compresa come privazione mentre il suo significato e completamente diverso http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieta ) al mondo. Quella Mediterranea.

Alla fine mi rendo conto che l'unico modo per far cambiare mentalità alle persone è fare leva sulla coscenza ( per chi ne ha ) o per avere massimi risultati sul portafoglio........


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Conosco vegetariani molto più fissati di me che hanno animali a cui applicano una dieta vegetariana. Che io sappia sono tutti animali sanissimi.
> 
> Non che io sia d'accordo con loro perchè nel caso dei cani la loro alimentazione naturale dovrebbe essere principalmente di carne ed originalmente cruda. Nel caso di esseri umani invece dovrebe essere principalmente di frutta e verdura e con minime dosi di carne.
> Prendo sempre come esempio quella che è considerata la miglior dieta ( parola che oggi viene compresa come privazione mentre il suo significato e completamente diverso http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieta ) al mondo. Quella Mediterranea.
> ...



Occhi... non so se quello che hai scritto è vero, potrei farmi una ricerca sul web. I ricordi di antiche letture mi portano a pensare al cane come onnivoro, di fatti molti "carnivori" la prima cosa che mangiano sono le interiora dove si trovano quegli alimenti che ad esempio un animale erbivoro ha.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Occhi... non so se quello che hai scritto è vero, potrei farmi una ricerca sul web. I ricordi di antiche letture mi portano a pensare al cane come onnivoro, di fatti molti "carnivori" la prima cosa che mangiano sono le interiora dove si trovano quegli alimenti che ad esempio un animale erbivoro ha.


ma almeno leggili i link che metto... :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Carnivorismo in senso stretto, o carnivoro che si nutre *prevalentemente* di carne animale, come felidi e canidi


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma almeno leggili i link che metto... :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Carnivorismo in senso stretto, o carnivoro che si nutre *prevalentemente* di carne animale, come felidi e canidi



Ci scassi la ciolla con sti  link ke metti. :rotfl::rotfl: Quindi ho scritto inutilmente, ok. però mi siddia a leggere i linkk minchia!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci scassi la ciolla con sti link ke metti. :rotfl::rotfl: Quindi ho scritto inutilmente, ok. però mi siddia a leggere i linkk minchia!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


e manco mi sto impegnando. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Lo so, alcune non si dovrebbero scrivere, quasi quasi aprirei un 3D apposito, ma visto che qua siamo terra terra, in onor di quel testadiramurazza assente, annuncio che, mi scappa la pp e la vado a fare.

Grazie a chi ha letto tutto.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so, alcune non si dovrebbero scrivere, quasi quasi aprirei un 3D apposito, ma visto che qua siamo terra terra, in onor di quel testadiramurazza assente, annuncio che, mi scappa la pp e la vado a fare.
> 
> Grazie a chi ha letto tutto.


tira poco lo sciacquone che l'acqua non si spreca


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tira poco lo sciacquone che l'acqua non si spreca



Donna d'altri tempi sei!! mi ricordi mia madre sai..... mi diceva clà non tirare lo sciacquone sempre!  


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Un'altra settimana è passata e mi verrebbe voglia di togliere l'apostrofo a un'altra, magari lo metto in un altro, tanto per restare su terra terra. che palle. che rottura di coglioni. quanto sono terra terra a scrivere palle e coglioni.

Ma come spesso accade minni futtu a vado avanti pi cazzi mia. La testa mi batte solo a una cosa, a manciari! tanto per far capire quanto sugnu tierra tierra. e minni futtu si! pikkì a raggia si lieggi unnegghiè! pari u tema del forum a raggia! ti cresce dentro e un voli chiù nesciri. ma ri raggia non si può campare e prima o poi appena diventi saggio senza raggia son cazzi tuoi. O magari son finalmente uno sprazzo di vita vissuta VERA. 

Ma chi minnifuttu iu se ho in testa sulu a me famigghia, a stasira ca nesciu vado a mangiare e poi con un'''altro uomo, mio figlio! vado a rilassarmi pescando e guardando come un coglione le stelle e il mondo. 

E tra un morso e n'avutru di spiedino sorrido leggendomi come un cretino.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Donna d'altri tempi sei!! mi ricordi mia madre sai..... mi diceva clà non tirare lo sciacquone sempre!
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


era tua madre che era all'avanguardia


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un'altra settimana è passata e mi verrebbe voglia di togliere l'apostrofo a un'altra, magari lo metto in un altro, tanto per restare su terra terra. che palle. che rottura di coglioni. quanto sono terra terra a scrivere palle e coglioni.
> 
> Ma come spesso accade minni futtu a vado avanti pi cazzi mia. La testa mi batte solo a una cosa, a manciari! tanto per far capire quanto sugnu tierra tierra. e minni futtu si! pikkì a raggia si lieggi unnegghiè! pari u tema del forum a raggia! ti cresce dentro e un voli chiù nesciri. ma ri raggia non si può campare e prima o poi appena diventi saggio senza raggia son cazzi tuoi. O magari son finalmente uno sprazzo di vita vissuta VERA.
> 
> ...


Quasi poesia.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi poesia.


:smile: manco io me paro, ma paro paro e quasi quasi me becco sto quasi. 

Zitta zitta che sembro un infermiere sono in vena oggi. :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

*Palestra*

Mio figlio ieri mi dice, Pà ma io ci potrei andare in palestra? 

Pà- certo, ci puoi andare, qual'è il problema? sai cosa ti piacerebbe fare? sai che comunque appena mi accorgo che a scuola cala il rendimento tu ti scordi la palestra come ti sei scordato il calcetto quando avevi cinque anni, vero?

Si Pà, certo. Mi piacerebbe aver cura del mio corpo, togliere i fianchi e quel po di pancetta che ho.

Pà- capito, è bello avere cura del proprio corpo, poi curare il fisico di solito aiuta anche la mente, non a caso esiste la frase mens sana in corpore sano ( che papà colto che ha sto ragazzo aòò) (staminchia) continuo dicendo, prima dobbiamo informarci cosa potresti fare perchè hai soltanto 13 anni e francamente non so cosa potresti o non potresti fare.

Ora direte voi, e che ci racconti a noi? Vi rispondo così, :calcio:

La domanda è: qualcuno sa se ai ragazzi dell'età di mio figlio deve essere preclusa una qualche tipo di attività fisica?
La domanda mi nasce perchè il ragazzo è in fase di sviluppo e penso che alcune cose probabilmente non si possono fare. Spero di sbagliarmi, ma francamente una delle tante cose che ad esempio mi hanno portato a pormi dei dubbi è ad esempio una dieta che spesso nelle palestre propongono, e non credo che in un ragazzo in pieno sviluppo sia proponibile.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mio figlio ieri mi dice, Pà ma io ci potrei andare in palestra?
> 
> Pà- certo, ci puoi andare, qual'è il problema? sai cosa ti piacerebbe fare? sai che comunque appena mi accorgo che a scuola cala il rendimento tu ti scordi la palestra come ti sei scordato il calcetto quando avevi cinque anni, vero?
> 
> ...


mica deve fare il culturista che dovrebbero indicargli il tipo di dieta .
ma a parte questo...non vorrebbe fare uno sport che sia calcio, pallavolo, basket, pallanuoto etc?
 si divertirebbe , ne avrebbe un vantaggio educativo arrivando agli stessi risultati


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mica deve fare il culturista che dovrebbero indicargli il tipo di dieta .
> ma a parte questo...non vorrebbe fare uno sport che sia calcio, pallavolo, basket, pallanuoto etc?
> si divertirebbe , ne avrebbe un vantaggio educativo arrivando agli stessi risultati



Le palestre le conosco, fanno certi discorsi che non dovrebbero fare, ecco uno dei motivi che mi portano a crearmi delle domande.

Quando abbiamo discusso il piccolo era presente, e anche lui mi ha posto la stessa domanda, "papy ma io posso andare in palestra?" gli ho detto di no, dicendogli anche, se vuoi potresti andare in piscina, in questa maniera pratichi uno sport che è considerato non solo tra i migliori, ma lavori il corpo in maniera ottimale. Il grande ascoltava ma è un testa dura.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mio figlio ieri mi dice, Pà ma io ci potrei andare in palestra?
> 
> Pà- certo, ci puoi andare, qual'è il problema? sai cosa ti piacerebbe fare? sai che comunque appena mi accorgo che a scuola cala il rendimento tu ti scordi la palestra come ti sei scordato il calcetto quando avevi cinque anni, vero?
> 
> ...


In una palestra seria non dovrebbero far entrare un minorenne perché gli attrezzi sono di uso libero e un ragazzino potrebbe usare carichi eccessivi rispetto allo sviluppo muscolare, tendineo e scheletrico. Agli adolescenti consigliano sport senza attrezzi. Chi fa ginnastica artistica è seguito con molta attenzione.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In una palestra seria non dovrebbero far entrare un minorenne perché gli attrezzi sono di uso libero e un ragazzino potrebbe usare carichi eccessivi rispetto allo sviluppo muscolare, tendineo e scheletrico. Agli adolescenti consigliano sport senza attrezzi. Chi fa ginnastica artistica è seguito con molta attenzione.



Uhm...... che bella notizia. Mi sa che se me la confermi e se mio figlio vuole davvero usare i pesi, mi cerco qualcosa su internet che parli ciò, dandogli quindi delle spiegazioni  scritte per un rifiuto all'uso dei pesi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm...... che bella notizia. Mi sa che se me la confermi e se mio figlio vuole davvero usare i pesi, mi cerco qualcosa su internet che parli ciò, dandogli quindi delle spiegazioni  scritte per un rifiuto all'uso dei pesi.


http://www.fidalpiemonte.it/public/PuntoTecnico/prevenzione_traumi_sport_giovanile.pdf


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.fidalpiemonte.it/public/PuntoTecnico/prevenzione_traumi_sport_giovanile.pdf



Grazie :smile: ho dato un'occhiata....

L'ho stampato e lo leggerò con attenzione. 

Cosa consiglieresti tu ?

comunque dopo avermi informato ulteriormente un giro per le palestre tanto per capire come si comportano, lo farei volentieri.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Grazie per la compagnia avuta in tutta la settimana.


Salutamu e baciamo le mani alle vostre signorie così tanto gentili e affabili nel sopportare un così tanto rompicoglioni.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie :smile: ho dato un'occhiata....
> 
> L'ho stampato e lo leggerò con attenzione.
> 
> ...


  non sono adatte ad un ragazzino che invece dovrebbe fare uno sport, possibilmente di squadra ma va bene anche individuale tipo nuoto, corsa, judo e altro
ma anche danza tipo hip hop o break


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Giugno 2013)

d'accordo con min e brunetta :up:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Ok.

Grazie, grazie per le risposte. Vediamo se riesco col nuoto, Ho in mente di spronarlo a mare. Il tipetto per come qualcuna mi ha consigliato in MP, vuole emularmi, e si sa... emularmi con il fisico che mi ritrovo non è facile ( alla faccia della modestia e della cazzate che scrivo ) 

Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Domenica.



Pranzo a casa, si finisce e c'è la cucina da pulire, c'è caldo e Santa Rosalia non me la sento da subito, quindi vado sul divano per rilassarmi, mia moglie fa il caffè e me lo porta, lo sorseggiamo e vediamo assieme un film. 

Minchia la cucina devo pulire!! mi alzo e comincio,mentre pulisco la griglia che ha arrostito carne pesce pescato la sera prima.... noto alla fine una cosa, che sciacquando la griglia non riesco a sciacquarla bene perchè devo prima sciacquarmi le mani sporche di grasso e di detersivo. Lo faccio e penso, è vero; per avere una vita pulita bisogna per primi essere puliti. Ero felice.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Domenica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che bravo..
puliresti anche la mia domani?...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che bravo..
> puliresti anche la mia domani?...


Yes! no problem! 

Solo se tu dopo lavi le calzette a mio figlio. E ci vuole coraggio per fare questo.:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yes! no problem!
> 
> Solo se tu dopo lavi le calzette a mio figlio. E ci vuole coraggio per fare questo.:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:lo so....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2013)

io devo combiare il filtro della lavatrice visto che la mia inquilina ha visto bene di romperlo dopo aver pure intasato il tutto...

ed io a sitemare il tutto.... :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io devo combiare il filtro della lavatrice visto che la mia inquilina ha visto bene di romperlo dopo aver pure intasato il tutto...
> 
> ed io a sitemare il tutto.... :unhappy:



Ste donne non sanno fare una cippa! :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ste donne non sanno fare una cippa! :carneval:


e pensare che la scusa che ha utilizzato è stata "non sono mica un idraulico!".... perchè io evidentemente lo dovrei essere. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che la scusa che ha utilizzato è stata "non sono mica un idraulico!".... perchè io evidentemente lo dovrei essere. :rotfl::rotfl:


 Uhm..... parlando tra noi senza che altri ci leggano...... ho l'impressione che si stiano facendo furbe, e noi..... ci caschiamo come peri maturi...... :singleeye:


Sono cattive, prepotenti e molto furbe, poveri noi maschietti che possiamo soltanto subire certi tipi di angherie!

Eh ma ci ribelleremo!! ci ribelleremo si! faremo corteo assieme e getteremo le lavatrici e le stoviglie d'avanti al parlamento per avere delle leggi che ci tutelino e che ci diano una pensione a noi uomini che lavoriamo dentro e fuori!:carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm..... parlando tra noi senza che altri ci leggano...... ho l'impressione che si stiano facendo furbe, e noi..... ci caschiamo come peri maturi...... :singleeye:
> 
> 
> Sono cattive, prepotenti e molto furbe, poveri noi maschietti che possiamo soltanto subire certi tipi di angherie!
> ...


Ma lascia stare va che qua i lavori "da uomo" sono da uomo e quelli "da donna" vanno divisi al 50%.... in più vengo cazziato io se lei si dimentica di pagare il bollo della sua auto. Auto pagata da me.....oltretutto. :unhappy::unhappy:

E la scusa è sempre la stessa....... lei non sa fare nulla. E vorrebbe andare a vivere da sola... HAHAHAHAHHA......


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare va che qua i lavori "da uomo" sono da uomo e quelli "da donna" vanno divisi al 50%.... in più vengo cazziato io se lei si dimentica di pagare il bollo della sua auto. Auto pagata da me.....oltretutto. :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> E la scusa è sempre la stessa....... lei non sa fare nulla. E vorrebbe andare a vivere da sola... HAHAHAHAHHA......





apa:

:loso::amici:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare va che qua i lavori "da uomo" sono da uomo e quelli "da donna" vanno divisi al 50%.... in più vengo cazziato io se lei si dimentica di pagare il bollo della sua auto. Auto pagata da me.....oltretutto. :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> E la scusa è sempre la stessa....... lei non sa fare nulla. E vorrebbe andare a vivere da sola... HAHAHAHAHHA......



io faccio tutto da sola... anche i lavoro da uomo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Domenica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare va che qua i lavori "da uomo" sono da uomo e quelli "da donna" vanno divisi al 50%.... in più vengo cazziato io se lei si dimentica di pagare il bollo della sua auto. Auto pagata da me.....oltretutto. :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> E la scusa è sempre la stessa....... lei non sa fare nulla. E vorrebbe andare a vivere da sola... HAHAHAHAHHA......


Però i lavori "da uomo" sono saltuari, quelli "da donna" tutti i giorni.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un'altra settimana è passata e mi verrebbe voglia di togliere l'apostrofo a un'altra, magari lo metto in un altro, tanto per restare su terra terra. che palle. che rottura di coglioni. quanto sono terra terra a scrivere palle e coglioni.
> 
> Ma come spesso accade minni futtu a vado avanti pi cazzi mia. La testa mi batte solo a una cosa, a manciari! tanto per far capire quanto sugnu tierra tierra. e minni futtu si! pikkì a raggia si lieggi unnegghiè! pari u tema del forum a raggia! ti cresce dentro e un voli chiù nesciri. ma ri raggia non si può campare e prima o poi appena diventi saggio senza raggia son cazzi tuoi. O magari son finalmente uno sprazzo di vita vissuta VERA.
> 
> ...



M'hanno dato un rosso per quello sopra scritto. Ma iu minnifuttu u stissu, tantu a cu non gli va bene la mia felicità po solo attacarisi come una cimice attaccata sui coglioni, da fastidio è vero, ma è una cimice che può soltanto attaccarsi ai cosiddetti cocomeros sopra, e dopo aver succhiato a dovere come un parassita può soltanto morire r'immiria. 

Poesia poesia..

sembra che non ci sia...

e vorresti parlare...

con lui!

ti dovresti spiegare....

e non sai cosa dire...

che è finito l'amore...

ma in fondo anche questo...

è poesia...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

Ma qualcuno ha notizie di Lui?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però i lavori "da uomo" sono saltuari, quelli "da donna" tutti i giorni.


tranne a casa mia... :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno ha notizie di Lui?


Sta bene e prima o poi torna........speriamo


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta bene e prima o poi torna........speriamo



 bene! salutamelo se lo senti


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bene! salutamelo se lo senti


Certo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta bene e prima o poi torna........speriamo




Ohh finalmente qualche notizia del purpo! se puoi un saluto anche da parte mia.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ohh finalmente qualche notizia del purpo! se puoi un saluto anche da parte mia.



Se si fa risentire, volentieri


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta bene e prima o poi torna........speriamo


sono contenta di sapere che sta bene. Gli potresti portare i miei saluti se si fa sentire ancora? Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono contenta di sapere che sta bene. Gli potresti portare i miei saluti se si fa sentire ancora? Grazie


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

Stairnata vitti arreri a me figghiu, avieva u irituzzu ntà vucca, che bieddru!! un lu sacciu i picchì ma vitti ammia e so matri nta so faccia! già! pari ca a volte sogno a occhi aperti. 

E u nicu quannu abbiri i fotografii in biancu e nivuru rici... miiii è iddu? si viri mali però! U ranni talia puru e poi smorfeggiando sorride se sinnadduna ca u taliu...E' fattu ranni u ranni, e na cuosa mi pare strana, spissu lo confronto coi coetanei e mi pari cà nna ddà faccia e nel corpo e nel tono ri parrari sia assai chiù danni i lavutri.

E iu mi incu tuttu comu un patri addivintatu critinu.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2013)

Assira battuta di pesca a campo felice di roccella.

Arrivamu ca erano le 20 circa e lanciamo ammari tri canni ri chiddi come Dio comanda, tutto fermo fu per circa 15 minuti. Io e me figghiu assittati a guardare le canne e quel tramonto che ieri da un sole ROSSO e tutto il contorno lisciato da colori ca picasso c'ha po sulu minari. 

Mariaaa a canna!! a canna è tutta piegataa!! minchiaa speriamo non si rompa,( fu chistu il primo pensiero) i dieci metri che mi separano ra canna fecero invidia a bolt ca siddu ciera addivintava biancu dallo scanto!

Arrivo piglio la canna e calo la punta verso il mare! allento la frizione e sento uno sfrigolio esagerato e il filo che scorre ca pari avissi qualche appuntamento ca zita! mii!! non tira più, stringo la frizione un po e arrotolo e arrotolo.. minchia lo sento! c'è c'è c'è!! figghiu C'E'!! buttighhia ra nannò c'è!! 
Stu strunzu tira e allento la frizione.. ( e penso tremando, Santa Rosalia quello che vedo in tv allora è vero! e penso pure se lo perdo, mi butto a mare e fino a quannu un lu pigghiù un nesciu chiùù) 

Si avvicina, si si avvicina, tra un tira e molla tutti i pescatori nelle vicinanze sono a guardare, io non li vedo sono davvero concentrato ma li sento come ombre e sono terrorizzato NON VOGLIO PERDERLO! NO! è vicino alla battigia a circa otto metri e con la punta della canna segue i suoi spostamenti a destra e a sinistra... madòò come nnà televisioneeeee priciso pricisooo:carneval: qua la paura mi assale davvero perchè so che è il momento clou! so che qua posso davvero perderlo, ma........ ho deciso, stavolta tiro senza mollare, e tiro e tiro e tiro e lo vedo! minchia se lo vedo!!!! è sulla spiaggia! è mio u pigghiavuuuuuuu! e mi rendo conto che non sono solo, ma che min:carneval:chia vogliono questi?? non posso sfogarmi devo ballare!! affari u tuca tuca ballannu iu! l'haiu a farii... ma non lo faccio, :incazzato: ( dopo mio figlio mi dirà Pà stavolta non abballasti eh!!) ( che stronzo mio figlio:incazzato: mi sfutti)

U pisci pisa un chilo e mezzo ed è una ricciola, nella serata  ho prese tre lecce stella e mio figlio una mormora. 

Un cuntu finiu 

'Usennu stamu piddennu 'u sennu 
ti ni stai accuggennu unni stamu jennu a finiri 
'ccu stu munnu ca sta 'mpazzennu 
luceunu 'i stiddi dda 
luntanu supra 'u mari 
li cosi cari parunu cchiù beddi 
nan sacciu cchi fu a ieri visti 'a motti 
addummisciuta 'nda 'na gnuni 
nan si uosi arrusbigghiari 
Hic et nunc non habeo dispositionem mentis 
latus mundi insanus est 
malus imbutus malis libidinibus.

Battiato.


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

è un persistente eclisse di sole.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un persistente eclisse di sole.


welcome back...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un persistente eclisse di sole.


le eclissi passano,  bentornato


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2013)

mi unisco


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

Faccina innamorataFaccina che festeggia


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un persistente eclisse di sole.



Mi è semblato di vedele un pulpo! e DI SIENTIRI NA PUZZA INCREDIBILE!! potevi lavarti prima di entrare qua, fitusu comu sugnu cuntientu ri liggiriti!!


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

m'è diventata più grossa: è possibile?

ho fatto 3 settimane di mare, senza sosta, sono un tizzone, sperando che il sole e la calura bruciassero e facessero luce a ciò che mi rode dentro, ma viceversa, sono sempre più nero, sempre con meno luce nell'animo. 

Claudio, sei un grande.

grazie a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> m'è diventata più grossa: è possibile?
> 
> ho fatto 3 settimane di mare, senza sosta, sono un tizzone, sperando che il sole e la calura bruciassero ciò che mi rode dentro, ma viceversa, sono sempre più nero, sempre con meno luce nell'animo.
> 
> ...



Io non so cosa ti rode dentro, non lo domando nemmeno. So solo una cosa però, la so per quel poco che ti conosco e percepisco. Alcune frasi come  "sono sempre più nero, sempre con meno luce nell'animo", sono frasi di grande maturità interiore nella maturazione dell'essere stesso che combatte prima se stesso per capirsi e capire. 

Ora un ci scassari a ciolla scrivendo, che minchia scrivisti clà! un si capisci nianti!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

E cuomu copioni insegna, iu minnivaiu o barr. e tra a biniriziuoni

 ra me panza ca fa sognari u me cirivieddu, o è u cuntrariu? ma cu sinni futti, mariaaa chi problema! 



vi saluto arricriannumi tuttu cuntientu ri minchiati ca scrivu e e di cuocci i camula ca ogni tantu mi pigghianu! 

Cuocci i camula!! auahahahhahahahaaahahah orrevuareeeee!! riru sulu!! chi tiesta i ramurazza chissugnu!!


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

ho imparato a capirti. tra i mille miei dubbi ed interrogativi, le tue amichevoli minchiate sono di una semplicità unica. 


vorrei sapere cosa faresti al mio posto. tu ci sei già passato, hai il copri capo, io l'ho donato più volte, ma la sostanza è ugaule: continuare a leggere o voltare pagina?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un persistente eclisse di sole.


passano pure quelle. A questo mondo, purtroppo o per fortuna, nulla è eterno. Ciao caro.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho imparato a capirti. tra i mille miei dubbi ed interrogativi, le tue amichevoli minchiate sono di una semplicità unica.
> 
> 
> vorrei sapere cosa faresti al mio posto. tu ci sei già passato, hai il copri capo, io l'ho donato più volte, ma la sostanza è ugaule: continuare a leggere o voltare pagina?


Bentornato. Ti informo che non si capisce una mazza e quindi non ti si può rispondere


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho imparato a capirti. tra i mille miei dubbi ed interrogativi, le tue amichevoli minchiate sono di una semplicità unica.
> 
> 
> vorrei sapere cosa faresti al mio posto. tu ci sei già passato, hai il copri capo, io l'ho donato più volte, ma la sostanza è ugaule: continuare a leggere o voltare pagina?



 La risposta è scontata, ma è scontata nel momento in cui sono io a decidere, e sono io a conoscere la mia situazione. No compà io non sono te, sei tu a conoscere la risposta, sei tu che la stai creando, spero per te nella maniera migliore.


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao caro.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Bentornato.


grazie anche a voi. 

sono tornato, un attimo di tranquillità, in attesa che qualcosa avvenga, come il guerriero che riposa prima della battaglia. 

per claudio: te ne lavi le mani, ma è giusto così, la scelta è mia, sono stato stupido a chiedere un tuo parere, non avrei potuto avere che quella risposta. :up:


p.s. sempre per u purpiceddu di claudio:  il pesce che hai pescato, c'era un sub ad attaccarlo all'amo, dii la verità, era per fare colpo con tuo figlio e gli altri pescatori.  ne sai una più del diavolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> m'è diventata più grossa: è possibile?
> 
> ho fatto 3 settimane di mare, senza sosta, sono un tizzone, sperando che il sole e la calura bruciassero e facessero luce a ciò che mi rode dentro, ma viceversa, sono sempre più nero, sempre con meno luce nell'animo.
> 
> ...


Certo che è possibile se il tormento è profondo non passa così velocemente. Però passa... Sei in piena fase introspettivo immagino.... Devi capire cosa vuoi mica semplice ma ci arriverai.


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Devi capire cosa vuoi mica semplice ma ci arriverai.


lo spero sinceramente, non è semplice vivere con un assillante problema, anche perchè alla lunga logora. 
sono ottimista per natura, ma questa volta, non riesco a trovare una indolore soluzione al problema. Mi logora sapere che per causa mia, soffriranno persone care.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie anche a voi.
> 
> sono tornato, un attimo di tranquillità, in attesa che qualcosa avvenga, come il guerriero che riposa prima della battaglia.
> 
> ...


Me ne lavo le mani? ma assolutamente no!! Solo che ti ho anche scritto che solo tu conosci la tua situazione, come posso io scriverti la mia? che poi tu sai già la mia risposta. La vuoi? te la scrivo, ma scrivendola fantastico un po su situazioni che non conosco.

Prendi di petto la situazione, smettila di avere relazioni esterne, concentrati su te stesso nel cambiare il tuo profilo nella famiglia, nella coppia, nella situazione in cui vivi come convivenza o chicchessia. Comincia a dare te stesso cambiandoti senza domandare nulla a chi ti sta accanto e non me ne frega una minchia se tu pensi che hai già dato che fail il massimo e che gli altri non capiscono recepiscono etc, tu ti cambi e stop, e lo fai per amore tuo e sicuramente e soprattutto per altri che sono delle tue scelte e che valgono più di te!

E nel cambiamento comincia a non pensare che vuoi cambiare cambiando ma che vuoi qualcosa che esterni il tuo essere e che faccia stare bene te e di conseguenza chi vive accanto a te, dopo puoi cominciare a discutere in altri termini con chi ti sta accanto,e sempre dopo puoi discuterne con chi ti guarda adesso con occhi diversi. 


Non confessare tradimenti. e non chiedermi i perchè. Ogni risposta è soggettiva a quello che si percepisce negli altri.


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Me ne lavo le mani? ma assolutamente no!! ............................. etc etc.



minchia, mi mittisti nto panicu: cu mi ci purtò a dummanari. buttighiuni ra miseria, ma nun putietu riri i cosi chiù terra terra.   comunque, u capì, riciemu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bentornato. Ti informo che non si capisce una mazza e quindi non ti si può rispondere


Io ho capito. Forse mi devo preoccupare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie anche a voi.
> 
> *sono tornato, un attimo di tranquillità, in attesa che qualcosa avvenga, come il guerriero che riposa prima della battaglia.
> 
> ...


ennò. Il guerriero riposa perchè già SA che la battaglia è all'alba del giorno dopo. Sa anche che tipo di battaglia sarà, con chi e perchè. Non ha dubbi, domande : sa che i possibili epiloghi saranno due, prima che arrivi sera.
Tu ti stai ancora chiedendo se sia giusto andare in guerra, secondo me.
E se arriveranno domani alla tua porta per ricordarti che a quella guerra devi andare.
Oppure potresti offrirti volontario tu, ma non sai se è quello che vuoi.
Ecco perchè l'eclissi di sole: in realtà non vuoi vedere l'alba.
Oppure non ho capito un cazzo, che è anche molto probabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

Il guerriero. Mamma mamma.


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia, mi mittisti nto panicu: cu mi ci purtò a dummanari. buttighiuni ra miseria, ma nun putietu riri i cosi chiù terra terra. comunque, u capì, riciemu.


bentornato :festa:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo spero sinceramente, non è semplice vivere con un assillante problema, anche perchè alla lunga logora.
> sono ottimista per natura, ma questa volta, non riesco a trovare una indolore soluzione al problema. Mi logora sapere che per causa mia, soffriranno persone care.


Basta scegliere di non fare soffrire. Si può.


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta scegliere di non fare soffrire. Si può.



dipende


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Me ne lavo le mani? ma assolutamente no!! Solo che ti ho anche scritto che solo tu conosci la tua situazione, come posso io scriverti la mia? che poi tu sai già la mia risposta. La vuoi? te la scrivo, ma scrivendola fantastico un po su situazioni che non conosco.
> 
> Prendi di petto la situazione, smettila di avere relazioni esterne, concentrati su te stesso nel cambiare il tuo profilo nella famiglia, nella coppia, nella situazione in cui vivi come convivenza o chicchessia. Comincia a dare te stesso cambiandoti senza domandare nulla a chi ti sta accanto e non me ne frega una minchia se tu pensi che hai già dato che fail il massimo e che gli altri non capiscono recepiscono etc, tu ti cambi e stop, e lo fai per amore tuo e sicuramente e soprattutto per altri che sono delle tue scelte e che valgono più di te!
> 
> ...


Se tu hai capito, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. In generale si creano danni mostruosi nella convinzione che non ci siano altre strade.


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta scegliere di non fare soffrire. Si può.


ne sei proprio certa, io invece credo che se non vuoi far soffrire, sei costretto a soffrire tu.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne sei proprio certa, io invece credo che se non vuoi far soffrire, sei costretto a soffrire tu.


E be' certo! Ma non so se facendo soffrire tu non soffri.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo spero sinceramente, non è semplice vivere con un assillante problema, anche perchè alla lunga logora.
> sono ottimista per natura, ma questa volta, non riesco a trovare una indolore soluzione al problema. Mi logora sapere che per causa mia, soffriranno persone care.


Tipi capisco non è facile adottare scelte che sappiamo faranno soffrire ma talvolta sono necessarie solo tu puoi valutare come agire.  Peraltro se tu ora non sei sereno ci sono comunque persone a te vicine che lo percepiscono


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

sono combattuto sul da farsi. non è semplice per via dei figli. se non vi fossero loro, tutto verrebbe più semplice.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono combattuto sul da farsi. non è semplice per via dei figli. se non vi fossero loro, tutto verrebbe più semplice.


Credo che l'importante per i tuoi figli è vivere in una situazione in cui vedano il padre sereno


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che l'importante per i tuoi figli è vivere in una situazione in cui vedano il padre sereno



è vero, ma se vado via il padre lo vedranno pochissimo, si sa, ed io di conseguenza perderei gli *attimi* della loro vita.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è vero, ma se vado via il padre lo vedranno pochissimo, si sa, ed io di conseguenza perderei gli *attimi* della loro vita.


Su questo sono d'accordo ma sarebbe più una tua sofferenza
Per loro sarebbe meglio vederti meno e sereno che sempre ma nervoso e infelice


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono combattuto sul da farsi. non è semplice per via dei figli. se non vi fossero loro, tutto verrebbe più semplice.


Di impulso ti direi che i figli hanno assoluta necessità di vivere accanto ai genitori sempre nel modo più sereno possibile e con questo intendo dire che i genitori devono essere così bravi ma tanto bravi da riuscire a limare il più possibile le incomprensioni e le fratture esistenti questo in teoria... La pratica è altra cosa....  Quindi l'unico consiglio è costruire un dialogo sereno a prescindere da quale decisione assumersi o assumerete....se i figli percepiscono un rispetto ed una serenita' costruita per il loro benessere soffriranno meno.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono combattuto sul da farsi. non è semplice per via dei figli. se non vi fossero loro, tutto verrebbe più semplice.


Qui ne discutono altri http://27esimaora.corriere.it/artic...-laddio-piu-rispettoso/#.Ucatu_J8gSI.facebook


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne sei proprio certa, io invece credo che se non vuoi far soffrire, sei costretto a soffrire tu.



Con te sarò duro, sempre che io sia un duro nel rispondere, minchia ma ti sento vicino, non so il perchè, forse perchè sei siciliano, forse.

Queste risposte che ho letto non sono le tue, chissà da quale mente sono state partorite, e chissà per quale motivo, ma non sarò io a passare sopra a queste minchiate che scrivi, per rispetto? perchè ti sento vicino? perchè dentro chissà per quale cazzo di motivo leggerti in risposte così stupide mi fanno incazzare a morte, ma non soltanto con te, e lo so io il perchè, come lo sai tu il perchè! 
Chi cazzo ha vissuto al tuo posto? chi è stato a costruire quello che adesso stai vivendo sta beata coppula di minchia o quella persona con cui sto discutendo? ( avrei scritto altro al posto della "persona con cui sto scrivendo")No no, eh no compà! manco per la minchia accetto il pensiero che stai avendo mentre mi leggi e pensi, ma ormai la situazione esiste e il problema c'è l'ho! ......... Ma quando hai vissuto e hai costruito la tua vita a chi cazzo pensavi? quando sei nato è stato l'unico momento della tua vita che potevi goderti e basta! una volta allontanato dal seno di tua madre tutto si riduce in una conseguenza di battaglie di guerre di tutto quello che è la vita che ci costruiamo noi. Alcuni hanno la fortuna di avere determinate situazioni altri no, ma siamo sempre noi a vivere, o vogliamo considerarci parassiti? 

Se leggendomi ti sembro troppo duro, ringraziami ugualmente che sono riuscito a controllarmi nei termini e a non continuare.


----------



## Lui (25 Giugno 2013)

grazie Clà.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Ciao*



Lui ha detto:


> grazie Clà.


Ciao bello di casa come stai?


----------



## Lui (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao bello di casa come stai?


una merda. rendo l'idea?


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Ciao*



Lui ha detto:


> una merda. rendo l'idea?


Bene siamo in due allora!


----------



## Lui (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene siamo in due allora!


che fortuna.  Come sta tuo suocero?


----------



## Lui (25 Giugno 2013)

ho aperto in prive una discussione su ciò che mi sta succedendo, Il Club non è il luogo adatoo per certe discussioni.
buona lettura.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> che fortuna. Come sta tuo suocero?


Ricoverato in condizioni quasi drammatiche con tutto quello che ne consegue per lui e per chi gli sta intorno!


----------



## Lui (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricoverato in condizioni quasi drammatiche con tutto quello che ne consegue per lui e per chi gli sta intorno!


mi spiace, momenti brutti anche i tuoi. ad un certo punto della malattia e della sofferenza, ci si chiede perchè di tanto male e sopratutto, quanto dovrà durare tutto ciò, augurandosi che le sofferenze finiscano presto, per tutti. E' duro e crudo, ma è così.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricoverato in condizioni quasi drammatiche con tutto quello che ne consegue per lui e per chi gli sta intorno!


ù

Un abbraccio Oscuro


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

Ok, haiu pitittu, vado al bar.

Per le ordinazioni se qualcuno avesse pititto può unirsi ammia scrivendomi, consolerò a chi si vuole unirsi pensandolo/a .magnando come quello che sono. rimitivo:

Al mio compare Lui offro io, m'arruffianiu accussì mi permetterà di scriviri avutri minchiati.


PS mi sono leggiuto tutto, vitti tanti errori e ne sono contentissimo.


----------



## Lui (25 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, haiu pitittu, vado al bar.
> 
> Per le ordinazioni se qualcuno avesse pititto può unirsi ammia scrivendomi, consolerò a chi si vuole unirsi pensandolo/a .magnando come quello che sono. rimitivo:
> 
> Al mio compare Lui offro io, m'arruffianiu accussì mi permetterà di scriviri avutri minchiati.


iarrusu.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

Prima che esco per andare al bar.

Parlai con la maestra ri me figghiu, a parte che disse: blablablabla cioè ca è il migliore!!! disse pure ca è l'unico ad aver pigliato tutti dieci e ca idda non da dieci mai a nessuno!! 

............................................

............................................

Tali patri tali figghiù!:carneval:


----------



## Lui (25 Giugno 2013)

mariiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaa chi minchiati.  pi fottuna nun pigghiò di tia, chista è a virità.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo, io un te caldo ed un piumone.... Flu is coming!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricoverato in condizioni quasi drammatiche con tutto quello che ne consegue per lui e per chi gli sta intorno!


Un abbraccio, Oscuro.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2013)

*grazie*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un abbraccio, Oscuro.


Grazie!


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricoverato in condizioni quasi drammatiche con tutto quello che ne consegue per lui e per chi gli sta intorno!


riesci a guardare il cielo che sta sopra di te e a dire di che colore è?


----------



## Lui (26 Giugno 2013)

qualcuno di voi intelligentoni, saprebbe spiegarmi il detto "l'acqua non c'è e la papera non galleggia"?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno di voi intelligentoni, saprebbe spiegarmi il detto "l'acqua non c'è e la papera non galleggia"?


Mai sentito. Mi pare però molto chiaro il significato. E' inutile lamentarsi di qualcosa che non funziona se manca la condizione essenziale perché possa funzionare.


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

considerato il periodo a venire, postiamo le nostre mete feriestiche (penso proprio che il termine non esista, ma siamo su terra terra, tutto è permesso): 
spero Milano per un WE,  ho da conoscere una donnina, poi vorrei andare a ........................ ma non dico dove perchè è un posto spIeciale.


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> considerato il periodo a venire, postiamo le nostre mete feriestiche (penso proprio che il termine non esista, ma siamo su terra terra, tutto è permesso):
> spero Milano per un WE, ho da conoscere una donnina, poi vorrei andare a ........................ ma non dico dove perchè è un posto spIeciale.


io ancora non lo so


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io ancora non lo so


quindi hai scritto per il solo piacere di partecipare alla discussione. grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> considerato il periodo a venire, postiamo le nostre mete feriestiche (penso proprio che il termine non esista, ma siamo su terra terra, tutto è permesso):
> spero Milano per un WE,  ho da conoscere una donnina, poi vorrei andare a ........................ ma non dico dove perchè è un posto spIeciale.


Salento :carneval:


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Salento :carneval:



bellissimo. 


attenzione è tornato Ultimo, occhio a non scrivere che è un frocione di classe superiore, stronzo, un amico rompi palle (per dirla pulita altrimenti Minny s'incazza), un nulla facente se non stare al bar dalla mattina alla sera, di quelli che dice sempre la sua anche quando non gli compete, che c'ha scassato i gabbasisi con la storia della pesca e di suo figlio e tutte le cose oscene che di lui abbiamo già parlato. Iarrusu.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bellissimo.
> 
> 
> attenzione è tornato Ultimo, occhio a non scrivere che è un frocione di classe superiore, stronzo, un amico rompi palle (per dirla pulita altrimenti Minny s'incazza), un nulla facente se non stare al bar dalla mattina alla sera, di quelli che dice sempre la sua anche quando non gli compete, che c'ha scassato i gabbasisi con la storia della pesca e di suo figlio e tutte le cose oscene che di lui abbiamo già parlato. Iarrusu.


Infatti non scrivo lo hai fatto già tu :carneval: vado  a risparmio :carneval:


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

fiammetta, ma ti appelle così perchè sei minuta, perchè ci vuole poco per spegnerti, tipo basta un soffio, perchè non sei mai molto calda? 

uai, picchi?


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi hai scritto per il solo piacere di partecipare alla discussione. grazie.


prego


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Marsa Matrouth (Egitto)
Quindici giorni di villaggio, nessun pensiero, sole e mare. E probabilmente escursioni ad Alessandria e Il Cairo.:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2013)

Ho leggiuto!! uhm.... sallatelo voi! 

E' per questo che da ora non scriverò mai più le battute di pesca! che ciolla vi racconto a fare? che mio figlio ieri ha preso un lecce stella da 400 gr? che io ho preso solo un pesciolino ca era piccolo quanto il mio? che quello stronzo di mio figlio!! ha pescato e riempito il secchio di pesci? che m'ha rotto la ciolla tutto il tempo sfottendomi?? che ci mancava poco ca u ittava a mari? Che una donna arrivata al primo pesce perso lo voleva vedere? che io gli dissi, se lei mi riempe il secchio di acqua io le faccio vedere il pesce:singleeye:, che mi ha riempito il secchio e io stavo morendo dalle risate perchè ormai dovevo farle il pesce!! :singleeye:

Da ora iti a fari ntoculu! io non vi racconto più nulla!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> fiammetta, ma ti appelle così perchè sei minuta, perchè ci vuole poco per spegnerti, tipo basta un soffio, perchè non sei mai molto calda?
> 
> uai, picchi?


Picchio durissimo attento  in realtà sarebbe fiamma ma vuoi mettere fiammetta letteratura italiana a parte ... In realtà ho provato con fiamma ma a meno che  non aggiungevo una serie di numeri ..mi dava sempre come nick già in uso :carneval: tranquillo non mi spengo mai ... Purtroppo per chi mi conosce bene :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Marsa Matrouth (Egitto)
> Quindici giorni di villaggio, nessun pensiero, sole e mare. E probabilmente escursioni ad Alessandria e Il Cairo.:smile:


Bella ci son stata ... Quando vai ? Io andai in luglio e straordinariamente caldo si ma secchissimo tranne a luxor che mp mi pija un coccolone dal caldo ne c'era :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bella ci son stata ... Quando vai ? Io andai in luglio e straordinariamente caldo si ma secchissimo tranne a luxor che mp mi pija un coccolone dal caldo ne c'era :carneval:


 A Luglio. Mi dicono che sia ventilato e si sta bene

Luxor? Da marsa Matrouth? Non eri a Marsa Allam vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A Luglio. Mi dicono che sia ventilato e si sta bene
> 
> Luxor? Da marsa Matrouth? Non eri a Marsa Allam vero?


Ci sono andata due volte in Egitto e mi son fatta  di tutto ... mi son spostata in aereo però sconsiglio ovviamente gli aerei interni in Egitto a meno che prima  di entrare non fate testamento ... E siate molto ma molto ottimisti :carneval:villaggio alpitour?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2013)

Andate dove volete! io rimango qua! e manco con il carro armato mi smuovo da qua!

Intanto minnivaiu o bar ca fici pitittu! a chi se la sente e ci etta u malaugurio issi a farti nto culu arrè! 

S'abbenerica a tutte le vostre voscienze, ma a panza senza sustanza un'arraggiuna!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci sono andata due volte in Egitto e mi son fatta di tutto ... mi son spostata in aereo però sconsiglio ovviamente gli aerei interni in Egitto a meno che prima di entrare non fate testamento ... E siate molto ma molto ottimisti :carneval:villaggio alpitour?


Si. 

Non salgo su un aereo egiziano neanche se ci fosse a bordo George Clooney
ho il terrore dell'aereo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> considerato il periodo a venire, postiamo le nostre mete feriestiche (penso proprio che il termine non esista, ma siamo su terra terra, tutto è permesso):
> *spero Milano per un WE, ho da conoscere una donnina*, poi vorrei andare a ........................ ma non dico dove perchè è un posto spIeciale.


In caso la donnina che vuoi conoscere ti dia buca, puoi sempre cercarmi


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

Ultimoclaudiacheo, non  avevi detto che non avresti più scritto? 

chi cammurria ca sì.

se decidessi di venire in Paleimmo, unni minchia mi puoitti a mangiari?


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Mi*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Andate dove volete! io rimango qua! e manco con il carro armato mi smuovo da qua!
> 
> Intanto minnivaiu o bar ca fici pitittu! a chi se la sente e ci etta u malaugurio issi a farti nto culu arrè!
> 
> S'abbenerica a tutte le vostre voscienze, ma a panza senza sustanza un'arraggiuna!


Mi sarebbe piaciuto andare a milano marittima come ogni estate,fare qualche giorno a cortina,o magari visitare la mia "amata" Vicenza per andare a defecare davanti al comune, pisciare su tutte le sue bellezze ...ammesso che ce ne siano....,invece mi sa che resterò in questo buco di città di roma...!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Non salgo su un aereo egiziano neanche se ci fosse a bordo George Clooney
> ho il terrore dell'aereo.


se ci fossi io saliresti e come, te la faresti di corsa, ne sono certo, altro che il tizio sopra.


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In caso la donnina che vuoi conoscere ti dia buca, puoi sempre cercarmi


eventualmente ti cerco se la donnina *non* mi dà la buca  

penso che di buche a milano ce ne siano parecchie, perchè dovrei scegliere la tua? cellai specials.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Andate dove volete! io rimango qua! e manco con il carro armato mi smuovo da qua!
> 
> Intanto minnivaiu o bar ca fici pitittu! a chi se la sente e ci etta u malaugurio issi a farti nto culu arrè!
> 
> S'abbenerica a tutte le vostre voscienze, ma a panza senza sustanza un'arraggiuna!


Doppie vacanze quest'anno.... 2 settimane a luglio senza Figlia ed inquilina ( anche se la figlia mi mancherà da morire! ) a casa, lavorando, ma saranno vacanze lo stesso. Per me. Poi 3 settimane ad Agosto con figlia e nipote a Santa Teresa di Gallura. Pinne a maschera mi aspettano...

Ho veramente bisogno di relax.... non vedo l'ora.

E da settembre si ricomincia a suonare in giro... Alleluia.


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E da settembre si ricomincia a suonare in giro... Alleluia.


attento a non sbagliare campanello.   :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> attento a non sbagliare campanello. :rotfl:


tributo Van Halen.... non mi risulta il campanello sia uno degli strumenti richiesti.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tributo Van Halen.... non mi risulta il campanello sia uno degli strumenti richiesti.


Ma non facevi drums & bass?


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non facevi drums & bass?


secondo me occhidigatto è molto confuso su ciò che ha per le mani. 

occhi sei certo che non sia un piffero?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *eventualmente ti cerco se la donnina non mi dà la buca
> *
> penso che di buche a milano ce ne siano parecchie, perchè dovrei scegliere la tua? cellai specials.




come seconda scelta????:diffi:


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> come seconda scelta????:diffi:


anche terza. 


gelosa?


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> eventualmente ti cerco se la donnina *non* mi dà la buca
> 
> penso che di buche a milano ce ne siano parecchie, perchè dovrei scegliere la tua? cellai specials.



ma chi è 'sta donnina?

è bassa per caso?


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

avvolte mi chiedo come hanno potuto chiamare quel luogo Milano Marittima. fà ridere, ma tanto.


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è 'sta donnina?
> 
> è bassa per caso?


perchè pensi sia bassa? no no, non lo è.


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè pensi sia bassa? no no, non lo è.



per il diminutivo!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> per il diminutivo!


Credo fosse un vezzeggiativo :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche terza.
> 
> 
> gelosa?



Io? No? Perchè? dovrei?


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo fosse un vezzeggiativo :smile:



intanto mica ha risposto!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> intanto mica ha risposto!


Si ha scritto che non lo è


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In caso la donnina che vuoi conoscere ti dia buca, puoi sempre cercarmi


anche no


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no


ma tu non eri andato in mesopotamia?


donnina, vezzzegggiativo.  ho triplicato, così vado sul sicuro.


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta, scusami, ho la memoria corta: tu sei di ...... ?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Fiammetta, scusami, ho la memoria corta: tu sei di ...... ?



Fiammetta tesoro, non lo scusare sta mentendo, non ha solo la memoria corta.


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fiammetta tesoro, non lo scusare sta mentendo, non ha solo la memoria corta.


bì, cu parrò, il 2,5. quando è duro, ammesso che salzi ancora.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bì, cu parrò, il 2,5. quando è duro, ammesso che salzi ancora.



Curò! inutile provocarmi non te lo do! che poi un conto è essere sinceri, un conto è fari cririri ca u succiu avi a tussi.  

Subbbbito!!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Fiammetta, scusami, ho la memoria corta: tu sei di ...... ?


Non puoi saperlo perché in chiaro non l'ho  mai scritto  mi sembra :smile: conosci l'Umbria??? Però sono viaggiatrice magari tra qualche mese sto in Toscana come in passato o nel Lazio o....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non puoi saperlo perché in chiaro non l'ho  mai scritto  mi sembra :smile: conosci l'Umbria??? Però sono viaggiatrice magari tra qualche mese sto in Toscana come in passato o nel Lazio *o....*



mandarlo a fanculo col diretto? :carneval:


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non puoi saperlo perché in chiaro non l'ho mai scritto  mi sembra :smile: conosci l'Umbria??? Però sono viaggiatrice magari tra qualche mese sto in Toscana come in passato o nel Lazio o....


viaggi per lavoro o per fare nuove esperienze 

sei mai venuta in sicilia?


venire nel senso di visitare. specifico perchè qualche cretino troverebbe da fare battutacce. (Ultimoclaudiacheo)


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2013)

A matinata finiù, menomale! sono stanco il bar m'ha stressato, la panza è piena e ora chi ci ricu a mia moglie? devo mangiare lo stesso e soffrire, e che minchia di vita va!! 

I figli m'aspettano! ogni volta, ogni sacrosanta volta appena arrivo e posteggio corrono tutti  due per far la gara e salutarmi per primo! u nicu spinge il grande e ietta vuci! il grande ride e si pigghia spesso una mia tumpulata! ma sorride lo stesso mentre il nico s'attacca al mio collo. E iu vuoi o non vuoi volo come un falco stavolta libero di baciare mia moglie dicendole ti amo. 

s'abbenirica sempre a tutti!


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

pare una pubblicità mulino bianco. 

ma va curchiti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pare una pubblicità mulino bianco.
> 
> ma va curchiti.


Ultimo in verità è Banderas
 :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> viaggi per lavoro o per fare nuove esperienze
> 
> sei mai venuta in sicilia?
> 
> ...


X lavoro... Si tanti anni di vacanze in Sicilia ma. Diversi anni fa visitata quasi tutta molto bella e molto accogliente. :up:


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu non eri andato in mesopotamia?
> 
> 
> donnina, vezzzegggiativo.  ho triplicato, così vado sul sicuro.


no sono sempre a popolare i tuoi incubi peggiori


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> no sono sempre a popolare i tuoi incubi peggiori


Sei cattivo allora!Non credi che Lui abbia già i suoi incubi peggiori gaurdandosi fra le gambe?


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei cattivo allora!Non credi che Lui abbia già i suoi incubi peggiori gaurdandosi fra le gambe?


in effetti, 38 non è semplice da sistemare con sti cazzo di pantaloni strettissimi. non trovo più quelli con le penze che mi permettevano di lasciarlo penzolare a suo piacimento. Ho dovuto fare il buco alla tasca per poterlo sistemare. 

n.b.    tu sì chiù iarruso ro cuinnutu di chiddu ca sai tu.


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ultimo in verità è Banderas


ah, per questo non si capisce una mazza quando scrive. :rotfl:

non glielo mai voluto dire, ma in questo club lui ci sguazza, è nel suo mondo, terra terra.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> in effetti, 38 non è semplice da sistemare con sti cazzo di pantaloni strettissimi. non trovo più quelli con le penze che mi permettevano di lasciarlo penzolare a suo piacimento. Ho dovuto fare il buco alla tasca per poterlo sistemare.
> 
> n.b. tu sì chiù iarruso ro cuinnutu di chiddu ca sai tu.


Lui ti sei dimenticato la virgola!3.8!


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ti sei dimenticato la virgola!38!


 grazie oscuro, sei precisissimo: 38,5.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> grazie oscuro, sei precisissimo: 38,5.


No 3.8,non vergognarti!


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No 38,38non vergognarti!


hai ragione, avevo approssimato: 38,38


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> hai ragione, avevo approssimato: 38,38


0.38....|


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 0.38....|


mi cacasti la minchia cu sti nummara. nun hai nenti ri megghiu ri fari?


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> mi cacasti la minchia cu sti nummara. nun hai nenti ri megghiu ri fari?


Mi piace l'onestà!


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace l'onestà!


è l'invidia che ti fà parlare, altro che onestà. vuoi che ti mandi una foto?


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Magari*



Lui ha detto:


> è l'invidia che ti fà parlare, altro che onestà. vuoi che ti mandi una foto?


Magari,però ingrandita,che faccio fatica se no.Io poi ti mando il poster del mio....nella foto non è pienamente ritraibile!


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari,però ingrandita,che faccio fatica se no.Io poi ti mando il poster del mio....nella foto non è pienamente ritraibile!


mi pare normale che tu debba fare il poster, devi ingrandirtelo un milione di volte per poterlo vedere. 

da 0,0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 a 
0,01. è il massimo che puoi fare. però vedo che non te ne fai un complesso, al contrario di Ultimo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> mi pare normale che tu debba fare il poster, devi ingrandirtelo un milione di volte per poterlo vedere.
> 
> da 0,0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 a
> 0,01. è il massimo che puoi fare. però vedo che non te ne fai un complesso, al contrario di Ultimo.


No,viene proprio un poster a grandezza naturale,pensa che per entrare in macchina faccio manovra!


----------



## Lui (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,viene proprio un poster a grandezza naturale,pensa che per entrare in macchina faccio manovra!



dovrei lavorare, almeno mezzoretta al giorno. 



ciao.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei cattivo allora!Non credi che Lui abbia già i suoi incubi peggiori gaurdandosi fra le gambe?


infatti io sono il suo Memento penis,esimio :nuke:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2013)

*Mulino bianco*

U sacciu! staiu scassannu a cosiddetta minchia! a volte chiamata ciolla, spesso si usa dire pure, ci stai scassannu u patri ri picciriddi, tanto per rimanere in tema col mulino bianco.

Ma una volta con mia moglie ebbi un discorso, e non l'ho avuto solo con lei, anche con le tante amanti lo ebbi! il succo del discorso sta in questo- Nuatri siamo abituati a lamentarci di qualsiasi cosa, mancu n'arruspigghiamu ( svegliamo) che la priorità è lamentarsi, questo prosegue in tutta la giornata. u riscussu che doveva essere corto ( oscuro non parlo della minchia) viene giustamente allungato e si evince non tanto dalle minchiate che scrivo ma dal "doveva", ( minaccia fu! pikkì si sa! quannu scrivo io non si capisce una beneamata ciolla) cmq per accorciare ( oscuro muto^) ho preso l'abitudine, e ho fatto prendere l'abitudine di non scassare più LETTERALMENTE la MINCHIA con lamentele inutili e sterili, MA! di vivere di quelle minchiate che a molti sembrano minchiate! ma sono l'esatta contrapposizione al non lamentarsi ma di godere di quella routinnnnnnnnnne che per me non è routine ma un sogno costruito sulla realtà di un picciriddo che corre incontro a suo padre. E scusatemi se è poco. 


Grazie per l'ascolto passamu avanti siddu na firamu!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ah, per questo non si capisce una mazza quando scrive. :rotfl:
> 
> non gliel*' h*o mai voluto dire, ma in questo club lui ci sguazza, è nel suo mondo, terra terra.



e vorresti correggerlo proprio tu? 
:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e vorresti correggerlo proprio tu?
> :rotfl:



Stardissimo!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (28 Giugno 2013)

Ultimoclaudiacheo non devi giustificare nulla di ciò che fai o dici con noi. Minchiuzza ca nun si autru. 
inoltre le tue descrizioni di quatidiana familiarità sono uno spaccato di vita che spesso, non sempre non ti montare la testa, ci riporta alla realtà spesso non serena. 

continua a parlare delle tue battute di pesca, delle scampagnate, delle corse dei bambini, e noi continueremo a criticare, bonariamente, queste tue avventure.


però sappi che se si dà il dito non è bene prendere il braccio.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimoclaudiacheo non devi giustificare nulla di ciò che fai o dici con noi. Minchiuzza ca nun si autru.
> inoltre le tue descrizioni di quatidiana familiarità sono uno spaccato di vita che spesso, non sempre non ti montare la testa, ci riporta alla realtà spesso non serena.
> 
> continua a parlare delle tue battute di pesca, delle scampagnate, delle corse dei bambini, e noi continueremo a criticare, bonariamente, queste tue avventure.
> ...



Non era una giustificazione, era una metafora, perchè la lamentela diventa parte di una vita che offende se stessi e chi ti circonda. 

No, a chiedere scusa e a non permettermi più è il minimo che potrei fare se sbaglio, e nel momento in cui sbaglio sono il primo a mortificarmi a chiedere scusa e a starci male. Basta farmelo notare.


----------



## Lui (28 Giugno 2013)

finalmente la settimana volge al desio. Contenta Sbri? 
Per chi abita in prossimità del mare, arriva un altro WE di sole, abbonzatura, tette e culi, per chi ne può gioiere. Gli altri, potreste andare in un bel centro commerciale e passeggiare disinvolti facendo finta di chiacchierare al telefono e pensare a noi poveri mortali che stiamo sparapanzati al sole, di tanto in tanto ci tuffiamo nelle calde acque e godiamo della calura estiva.

buon divertimento a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2013)

Quannu a panza si fa sentiri u patruni avi arrispunniri! 

Bar!!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2013)

E vabbè è giunta l'ora di andarmene.

Che tristezza a volte a leggere, ma il forum stesso ne è colpevole, o meritevole?

Ma mi stanno a cuore persone che conosco quindi.... la tristezza deve sparire, ma farla sparire conviene? Penso di no visto che nella tristezza ci può essere stima o quella parolone che tutti scrivono "amicizia", ma tra stima e amicizia e quant'altro la fa la padrone la vita che basta saperla prendere e si è felici, quanto poco ci vuole per esserlo, e quanto poco ci vuole per rovinarla.... e quanto tempo ci vuole dopo per risistemarla. 

E quanto poco ci vuole per essere semplicemente delle persone che potrebbe lamentarsi meno e smettere di prendere  mille scusanti per farsi una scopata. Che la scopata alla fin fine ti sbatte in faccia vuoi o non vuoi che oltre quella per te non vale più nulla. E in questa maniera ti sei classificato e hai contribuito a classificare chi ci casca. 

Buon fine settimana.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto andare a milano marittima come ogni estate,fare qualche giorno a cortina,o magari visitare la mia "amata" Vicenza per andare a defecare davanti al comune, pisciare su tutte le sue bellezze ...ammesso che ce ne siano....,invece mi sa che resterò in questo buco di città di roma...!:rotfl:


Sai proprio ieri coppia ha preso multa di 500 euro solo perchè ha messo i vetri in una borsetta a fianco delle campane e non ha messo i vetri nelle campane...
Io capisco che tu fin dalla nascita sei abituato a sguazzare nelle immondizie e nelle discariche...

Ma se fai una cosa così a vicenza...
Ne nascerà un caso politico esemplare 
Perchè avremo...
A l'uomo dello stato
B Il meridionale

E quindi la multa sarà esemplare...

Ma capisco che tu abbia seri problemi con la cacca e la popò perchè sei ancora fermo alla fase anale dipinta da Freud.

Se vieni a vicenza vedi di non farti notare per quel che sei...

Che qua perfino i marocchini sono puliti!


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se vieni a vicenza vedi di non farti notare per quel che sei...
> 
> Che qua perfino i marocchini sono puliti!


sig. conte della minchia, a me delle cazzate che dici dirette ad utenti vari non me ne fotte niente, per tanti motivi. Quando però generalizzi come in questo caso, meriti di sentirti dire che sei un testa di cazzo inutile alla società, uno stronzo come tanti altri, un essere così meschino da non meritare di essere preso in considerazione.
Voi altri polentoni della minchia, quando venite giu tra i terra terra, tirare fuori il meglio di voi, tipo pisciare per strada, vomitare, non rispettare il codice della strada, non rispettare il codice della buona educazione e tante altre belle cose, pensate insomma  di essere onnipotenti, ma al contrario, mostrate ciò che di voi è naturale, cioè l'inciviltà più assoluta.
 Da voi siete costretti a fare come vi dicono ma se foste lasciati liberi, sareste dei pecoroni.

Se ti dovesse capitare di venire dalle mie parti, fammelo sapere che ti preparo una bella festa.





mi scuso con chi, tra i pochi, non rientra tra questa categoria.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sig. conte della minchia, a me delle cazzate che dici dirette ad utenti vari non me ne fotte niente, per tanti motivi. Quando però generalizzi come in questo caso, meriti di sentirti dire che sei un testa di cazzo inutile alla società, uno stronzo come tanti altri, un essere così meschino da non meritare di essere preso in considerazione.
> Voi altri polentoni della minchia, quando venite giu tra i terra terra, tirare fuori il meglio di voi, tipo pisciare per strada, vomitare, non rispettare il codice della strada, non rispettare il codice della buona educazione e tante altre belle cose, pensate insomma  di essere onnipotenti, ma al contrario, mostrate ciò che di voi è naturale, cioè l'inciviltà più assoluta.
> Da voi siete costretti a fare come vi dicono ma se foste lasciati liberi, sareste dei pecoroni.
> 
> ...


Io invece col conte stavolta mi ci vedo, perchè nel descrivere alcune situazioni dice il vero. Se io in quanto siciliano noto che il conte sta dicendo una verità, posso starci male ed è giusto rimanerci male perchè mi sta sbattendo in faccia quello che è realtà. 

Di contro però me ne frego di rispondergli, primo perchè sta offendendo perchè è stato offeso e da tempo sta diventando una guerra a chi offende di più; secondo perchè, preso visione di quello che a parere mio è giusto o sbagliato, me ne frego altamente di rispondere e cominciare a scrivere le situazioni negative che contraddistinguono il veneto o altre regioni, d'altronde e alla fin fine posso soltanto amareggiarmi di leggere due o più regioni che elencano con rabbia o con astio le negatività della loro italia. 

Contenti voi di guerreggiare! alla fine sembra di vedere dei ragazzini che dicono che il loro giocattolo è il più bello.


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

Claudio, ma che bambini: di la a detto che si vergogna d'essere italiano e non veneto, qui da della merda a tutti da roma in giù, forse anche più sopra. questa volta siamo in disaccordo. offende di brutto: ti ha detto che, da terrone, sei peggio di un extracomunitario, senza nulla togliere a quei disgraziati che arrivano da noi in cerca di una vita migliore. Se non ci fosse lui e glia altri coglioni come lui, in Italia si vivrebbe meglio. Ma non pensare che loro siano migliori di noi: chiedi notizie agli austriaci, vedrai cosa ti risponderanno.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Claudio, ma che bambini: di la a detto che si vergogna d'essere italiano e non veneto, qui da della merda a tutti da roma in giù, forse anche più sopra. questa volta siamo in disaccordo. offende di brutto: ti ha detto che, da terrone, sei peggio di un extracomunitario, senza nulla togliere a quei disgraziati che arrivano da noi in cerca di una vita migliore. Se non ci fosse lui e glia altri coglioni come lui, in Italia si vivrebbe meglio. Ma non pensare che loro siano migliori di noi: chiedi notizie agli austriaci, vedrai cosa ti risponderanno.



Rispondo a te come se fossimo soli, senza quindi dare un messaggio nè al conte nè ad altri.

Secondo te quello che ha scritto il conte se lo pensa sul serio e non ha radici diverse..... classifica il conte come un'ottima persona o come un uomo razzista bieco stronzo da allontanare talmente brutto dentro che ...... 

Insomma non leggiamo soltanto quello che il conte scrive, ma anche il perchè e i per come..... E non sto difendendolo. Noterai che le risposte date a me sono o saranno totalmente diverse da quelle che ha dato o darà a te o a oscuro con il quale ormai è un offendersi a tignitè. Che senso ha, me lo spieghi?


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

claudio io ho offeso il conte venerdì quando ha attaccato farfalla senza alcun motivo, mi è sembrato giusto sprecare due parole in favore di lei, ed ora quando scrive che persino un extracomunitario è più pulito di noi terroni, non parla ne di me ne di oscuro personalmente, ma di tutti noi, compreso te.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Luglio 2013)

Mariaaaa mi gira la testa.. haiu pitittu ma devo resistere...... troppo bar! troppo colesterolo! troppo grassi insaturi saturi ca quello stronzo di mio figlio spesso nomina! pari comu un ghiattu del malaugurio, e dire che è mio figlio, sto stronzo. 

Cosa posso mangiare al bar che fa meno male? una briosche vuota con granita al limone? Si il limone fa bene se mangiato il mattino è poi un toccasana, oppure cosa? mannaggia va! un tè ? magari una camomilla? 
No tè e camomilla con sto caldo NO. uhmm la granita SI! la briosche anche! 


ma macari puru n'arancina va! così accontento il figlio con la granita e con l'arancino accontento ME! eccheccazo va! :carneval:


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> claudio io ho offeso il conte venerdì quando ha attaccato farfalla senza alcun motivo, mi è sembrato giusto sprecare due parole in favore di lei, ed ora quando scrive che persino un extracomunitario è più pulito di noi terroni, non parla ne di me ne di oscuro personalmente, ma di tutti noi, compreso te.


Perchè dimentica che i Veneti sono i 'terroni' del nord!

Marito mezzo siculo e mezzo veneto. Strapulito, coscienza a parte.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> claudio io ho offeso il conte venerdì quando ha attaccato farfalla senza alcun motivo, mi è sembrato giusto sprecare due parole in favore di lei, ed ora quando scrive che persino un extracomunitario è più pulito di noi terroni, non parla ne di me ne di oscuro personalmente, ma di tutti noi, compreso te.


No mio caro...
Io intendevo dire
Che se Oscuro viene da noi...

O si adegua al nostro modo di vivere o sono guai per lui.

E lo stesso capiterebbe a te...

Da noi il degrado è intollerabile, se leggi i giornali, vanno avanti a fatto..

Proprio in questi giorni hanno smatellato l'ex enel, perchè era stata impiegata come dormitorio abusivo...

Sai una cosa?
Conosciuto un professore di giù che ora vive a Bressanone...

Non lascerebbe Bressanone per tutto l'oro del mondo...

Sue parole eh?
Se mi capita qualcosa qui sono salvo perchè un pronto soccorso è un reale pronto soccorso...

Se sono giù muio cento volte prima di venir soccorso....

Laonde per cui...

Io sto bene dove sto, e mi piacerebbe tanto che la mia terra fosse staccata dal resto dell'Italia esattamente come lo è la Sicilia o la Sardegna...

E se parliamo di stato...andiamo a vedere che so in trentino se stanno meglio chi è dipendente della regione o chi lo è dello stato...

Se sei dipendente della regione hai di quei vantaggi che neanche te li sogni...

Ohi ciccio...
Parlami dell'ampio successo di Sicilfiat
Parlami dell'ampio successo di Alfasud....

Forza...

Qui da noi non vai a pisciare fuori e resti impunito...

Perchè vigilano e fanno...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Claudio, ma che bambini: di la a detto che si vergogna d'essere italiano e non veneto, qui da della merda a tutti da roma in giù, forse anche più sopra. questa volta siamo in disaccordo. offende di brutto: ti ha detto che, da terrone, sei peggio di un extracomunitario, senza nulla togliere a quei disgraziati che arrivano da noi in cerca di una vita migliore. Se non ci fosse lui e glia altri coglioni come lui, in Italia si vivrebbe meglio. Ma non pensare che loro siano migliori di noi: chiedi notizie agli austriaci, vedrai cosa ti risponderanno.


Mi sono MAI permesso di venire al sud
E sporcare eh?

Sono mai venuto al sud a piantare casini?

Ovvio che se vengo al sud, faccio quello che mi consiglia chi mi ospita no?

Io dico solo che da Roma in giù il paesaggio cambia e tutti possono andare a vedere...

Tutti...

Ohi non è colpa mia è...se la penisola è fatta in un modo che più scendi più amumenta il degrado no?

A me basta che quel degrado...

Non venga da noi.


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè dimentica che i Veneti sono i 'terroni' del nord!
> 
> Marito mezzo siculo e mezzo veneto. Strapulito, coscienza a parte.


cara, non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio: al sud come al nord come a *vicenza* esistono persone pulite ma anche meno, ma tutto il mondo è paese. Questo generalizzare e puntare il dito contro noi che il destino ha voluto vivessimo qui è discriminante.


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

conte, il degrado in alcuni paesi e soprattutto al sud esiste, ma non perchè ci viva io o altri milioni di persone come me. Questo è quello che tu dici.


*" Ovvio che se vengo al sud, faccio quello che mi consiglia chi mi ospita no?*"

 Cioè ti consigliano pi pisciare dietro l'angolo o di andare in controsenso o tante altre cose e tu, da persona civile lo fai perchè sei al sud e ti ritieni autorizzato a farlo. hai un modo di pensare tutto tuo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cara, non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio: al sud come al nord come a *vicenza* esistono persone pulite ma anche meno, ma tutto il mondo è paese. Questo generalizzare e puntare il dito contro noi che il destino ha voluto vivessimo qui è discriminante.


Vero...
Ma se vai a vedere i dati...
Vai a vedere i tassi di degrado sociale a Vicenza
e poi vai a fare un giretto a Trapani

Poi...

Ci sediamo al bar con Ultimo e parliamo di quello che abbiamo visto.

E ricordati che il destino siamo noi a crearcelo.

Dice bene Devastata
Noi eravamo una zona poverissima...

Le condizioni di vita del polesine ad esempio nel dopoguerra erano da brivido...

Malnutrizione, pellagra, anafalbetismo...

Ma amico mio

NESSUNO AIUTO DI STATO PER NOI...

Ecco perchè ci è toccato muovere nostro culetto e andare a procurare risorse altrove...

Siamo stati molto noi emigranti in tutto il mondo...

E molti di noi con i soldi fatti nelle miniere in belgio, sono tornati e hanno aperto una piccola azienda e dopo cinquant'anni di duro lavoro e sacrifici hanno realizzato qualcosa...

Non certo con la cassa del mezzoggiorno eh?

Allora perchè il veneto appunto è un uomo servile che sbassa sempre la testa con i paroni...
Dobbiamo sempre farci ciucciare il sangue eh?

E mo basta eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> conte, il degrado in alcuni paesi e soprattutto al sud esiste, ma non perchè ci viva io o altri milioni di persone come me. Questo è quello che tu dici.
> 
> 
> *" Ovvio che se vengo al sud, faccio quello che mi consiglia chi mi ospita no?*"
> ...


No mi dicono...
NOn andare in quel quartiere che ri rapinano ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mi dicono...
> NOn andare in quel quartiere che ri rapinano ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Conte, la smetti di prendere in giro. dai finiscila. Probabilmente tu hai visitato molto l'italia, e ti pone in condizioni di saper scrivere cose vissute. Ma nel vissuto ricordati che ci sta il presente in piena evoluzione dove i cambiamenti li vede soprattutto chi ci vive. O li vede chi ritorna a distanza di vent'anni. Anche io rispondendoti mi rivolgo a pensieri vissuti e parlati con persone "del nord" che sono ritornati in vacanza.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Luglio 2013)

E comu arrivavu minnivaiu, salutannu e ringraziannu.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sig. conte della minchia, a me delle cazzate che dici dirette ad utenti vari non me ne fotte niente, per tanti motivi. Quando però generalizzi come in questo caso, meriti di sentirti dire che sei un testa di cazzo inutile alla società, uno stronzo come tanti altri, un essere così meschino da non meritare di essere preso in considerazione.
> Voi altri polentoni della minchia, quando venite giu tra i terra terra, tirare fuori il meglio di voi, tipo pisciare per strada, vomitare, non rispettare il codice della strada, non rispettare il codice della buona educazione e tante altre belle cose, pensate insomma di essere onnipotenti, ma al contrario, mostrate ciò che di voi è naturale, cioè l'inciviltà più assoluta.
> Da voi siete costretti a fare come vi dicono ma se foste lasciati liberi, sareste dei pecoroni.
> 
> ...





Lui ha detto:


> Claudio, ma che bambini: di la a detto che si vergogna d'essere italiano e non veneto, qui da della merda a tutti da roma in giù, forse anche più sopra. questa volta siamo in disaccordo. offende di brutto: ti ha detto che, da terrone, sei peggio di un extracomunitario, senza nulla togliere a quei disgraziati che arrivano da noi in cerca di una vita migliore. Se non ci fosse lui e glia altri coglioni come lui, in Italia si vivrebbe meglio. Ma non pensare che loro siano migliori di noi: chiedi notizie agli austriaci, vedrai cosa ti risponderanno.





Lui ha detto:


> claudio io ho offeso il conte venerdì quando ha attaccato farfalla senza alcun motivo, mi è sembrato giusto sprecare due parole in favore di lei, ed ora quando scrive che persino un extracomunitario è più pulito di noi terroni, non parla ne di me ne di oscuro personalmente, ma di tutti noi, compreso te.


:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mio caro...
> Io intendevo dire
> Che se Oscuro viene da noi...
> 
> ...


La mamma di mia figlia ogni volta che torna da Roma, e lei è "Romana de Roma" mi esalta le qualità milanesi. Ordine, mezzi di trasporto, regole....etc etc etc. Ora li non riesce più a starci se non per pochi giorni. 

Nulla toglie che ogni posto però ha le sue bellezze. Certo le vivibilità è un altra cosa.


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

indubbiamente, ma si sta parlando del lato razzista del conte e di molti altri che la pensano come lui.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> indubbiamente, ma si sta parlando del lato *razzista* del conte e di molti altri che la pensano come lui.


addirittura?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La mamma di mia figlia ogni volta che torna da Roma, e lei è "Romana de Roma" mi esalta le qualità milanesi. Ordine, mezzi di trasporto, regole....etc etc etc. Ora li non riesce più a starci se non per pochi giorni.
> 
> Nulla toglie che ogni posto però ha le sue bellezze. Certo le vivibilità è un altra cosa.


Ma ti dirò. L'ultima volta che sono stata a Milano nemmeno tanto tempo fa x lavoro l'ho trovata molto peggiorata soprattutto nella . Vivibilità... Che dirti Point de vue ... E a gennaio sono stata x svagoTreviso e vi ho trovato le più grandi pantegane che mi ricordo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti dirò. L'ultima volta che sono stata a Milano nemmeno tanto tempo fa x lavoro l'ho trovata molto peggiorata soprattutto nella . Vivibilità... Che dirti Point de vue ... E a gennaio sono stata x svagoTreviso e vi ho trovato le più grandi pantegane che mi ricordo



home sweet home.


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti dirò. L'ultima volta che sono stata a Milano nemmeno tanto tempo fa x lavoro l'ho trovata molto peggiorata soprattutto nella . Vivibilità... Che dirti Point de vue ... E a gennaio sono stata x svagoTreviso e vi ho trovato le più grandi pantegane che mi ricordo


e noi che ci lamentiamo per le ranocchie che ogni tanto attraversano le strade.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> home sweet home.


Io chioserei con: Italia cara itali sempre affascinante. Ma molto decadente. Se non fatiscente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e noi che ci lamentiamo per le ranocchie che ogni tanto attraversano le strade.



Certo che lamentarsi per degli animali e un po ridicolo... Fiammetta ce l'ha con le pantegane e voi con le rane. E pensare che il problema dovrebbe essere il cemento....

Vabbè....


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

minchia un altro celentano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia un altro celentano.


dovrei offendermi ma so che non l'hai fatto apposta...


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

sarà il caldo ma è da un po che a tranet ci si offende per un non niete.


ma a sicilianedda chi fini fici: Annuccia unni minchia finisti?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sarà il caldo ma è da un po che a tranet ci si offende per un non niete.
> 
> 
> ma a sicilianedda chi fini fici: Annuccia unni minchia finisti?


ho detto dovrei. Non mi sono offeso. Certo "del celentanto" non è di certo un complimento :rotfl:

Non mi offendo facilmente. Anzi....è proprio difficile.


----------



## Lui (1 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho detto dovrei. Non mi sono offeso. Certo "del celentanto" non è di certo un complimento :rotfl:
> 
> Non mi offendo facilmente. Anzi....è proprio difficile.


bene, così te ne dirò di tutti i colori, ma non oggi, sono annoiato e non mi vengono bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Certo che lamentarsi per degli animali e un po ridicolo... Fiammetta ce l'ha con le pantegane e voi con le rane. E pensare che il problema dovrebbe essere il cemento....
> 
> Vabbè....


Le pantegane non sono mica piacevolissime, sai com'è.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Certo che lamentarsi per degli animali e un po ridicolo... Fiammetta ce l'ha con le pantegane e voi con le rane. E pensare che il problema dovrebbe essere il cemento....
> 
> Vabbè....


Be' cacchio se parli di cemento :singleeye: Bbbrrrr le grandi città ... Bbbrrrr :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' cacchio se parli di cemento :singleeye: Bbbrrrr le grandi città ... Bbbrrrr :unhappy:


scappato 6 anni fa. Dal centro alla campagna. Bassa.

Non tornerei indietro nemmeno sotto tortura.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> scappato 6 anni fa. Dal centro alla campagna. Bassa.
> 
> Non tornerei indietro nemmeno sotto tortura.


Vuoi metter con le colline toscane o umbre  ma hai presente ???


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti dirò. L'ultima volta che sono stata a Milano nemmeno tanto tempo fa x lavoro l'ho trovata molto peggiorata soprattutto nella . Vivibilità... Che dirti Point de vue ... E a gennaio sono stata x svagoTreviso e vi ho trovato le più grandi pantegane che mi ricordo



Io odio Milano.
E sono più nordica del conte probabilmente.
E ho anche il carattere della nordica, pur nella mia follia.
Ma l'unico posto dei mille in cui vissuto (italia ed estero)...
Pur essendo andata in un pronto soccorso piegata dalle coliche e insistevano che era appendice ( e io a dire cristando che me l'avevano tolta nel 1812, quando avevo 12 anni), pur incazzandomi a mina per certe "raffazzosità" che trovavo quasi intollerabili. Pur chiedendomi il perchè di mille sovrastrutture ancestrali anche in gente che non avrebbe dovuto averle. 
Pur tutto questo.
Io voglio invecchiare e morire in Sicilia. A Palermo. Ed essere seppellita a Napoli. Con Mattia.

Che le 400 tombe di famiglia, tutte perfette nella loro pomposità nebbiosa e grigia, possano sprofondare. Io con _quelli_ non voglio stare. (Nonna Victoria me la porto comunque. lei ci sta dentro.)
L' ho lasciato scritto.
Voglio invecchiare insieme ai palermitani. Voglio ingozzarmi di stigghiole tutti i giorni. Voglio strafogarmi di granita al latte di mandorla. Voglio mangiare i veri arancini. Voglio morire con la panza piena e il colesterolo a mille continuando ad incazzarmi per le raffazzosità respirando sicilia a pieni polmoni.
E poi voglio il riposo eterno al sole di Napoli.
Con tutti i napulè che mi vengono a trovare.
E sulla lapidina (tanto mi cremano) deve esserci scritto.

_Fottetevi_

e sotto







e ancora più sotto


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Le pantegane* non sono mica piacevolissime, sai com'è.



:inlove:


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

mi hanno invitato a trascorrere un WE a Carini, non sò se andare o meno. 


Ultimoclaudiacheo, tu che sei di zona, ne vale la pena? che minchia c'è da fare, escludendo il palazzo della baronessa.


----------



## Lui (3 Luglio 2013)

spesso donne non belle sono più arrapanti rispetto a ciò che salta subito agli occhi, a quelle insomma che ti fanno girare la testa per strada. Voi da donnine come ve la spiegate sta cosa?

i maschietti non è necessario parlare, tanto tra di noi ci si capisce anche senza dire nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi hanno invitato a trascorrere un WE a Carini, non sò se andare o meno.
> 
> 
> Ultimoclaudiacheo, tu che sei di zona, ne vale la pena? che minchia c'è da fare, escludendo il palazzo della baronessa.



Che ti devo rispondere? Il mare? è basso, spiaggia. Ristoranti? c'è nè per tutti i gusti, basta semplicemente fare attenzione, ma difficilmente il cibo non è fresco visto l'alto consumo giornaliero.  Arte? Bah..... carini ha il mare, per l'arte basta che ti sposti a palermo e hai tutto quello che cerchi. Se accetti di andare a carini fammelo sapere, se entrambi abbiamo tempo un caffè me lo farei pagare.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2013)

Da una settimana circa i ragazzi hanno il computer, al momento aspettiamo la linea.

Mio figlio il piccolo scrive su office, e scrive una favoletta. Perdonatemi se la scrivo sbagliata, lui mio figlio in poche righe ha messo le virgole e tutto il resto in maniera esemplare. 


c'era una volta un cane che passeggiava lungo un ponte costeggiante il mare, trovò un pezzo di carne e lo prese in bocca, passeggiando vide un'ombra, un cane con un pezzo di carne in bocca, vi si getto d'impulso per rubare il pezzo di carne, ma si ritrovo tutto bagnato e con il suo pezzo di carne sparito.


Chi troppo vuole nulla ottiene.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> spesso donne non belle sono più arrapanti rispetto a ciò che salta subito agli occhi, a quelle insomma che ti fanno girare la testa per strada. Voi da donnine come ve la spiegate sta cosa?
> 
> i maschietti non è necessario parlare, tanto tra di noi ci si capisce anche senza dire nulla.


Spiegala tu. Io a volte non trovo belle donne considerate tali quasi universalmente e stupendo donne che altri potrebbero considerare insignificanti. Ad esempio trovo ridicole le donne che fanno le arrapanti con lo sguardo per traverso, le risatine trattenute e altri artifici che le fanno definire intriganti da tanti. Ma a me piacciono gli uomini (beh non esageriamo: alcuni) e non credo di poter vedere le donne con occhi maschili.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> spesso donne non belle sono più arrapanti rispetto a ciò che salta subito agli occhi, a quelle insomma che ti fanno girare la testa per strada. Voi da donnine come ve la spiegate sta cosa?
> 
> i maschietti non è necessario parlare, tanto tra di noi ci si capisce anche senza dire nulla.


Ce la dobbiamo spiegare? :mrgreen: Ma non lo so ... Femminilità ??? La lancio li così tanto perché fa caldo :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

ma questa domanda è seria?

quello che piace ... e ciò vale per entrambi i sessi ... è l'autenticità. 

puoi avere le gambe più lunghe, un viso da barbi, seno sodo e rotondino ecc. 
ma se sei di "plastica" ... sei come un pezzo di legno ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiegala tu. Io a volte non trovo belle donne considerate tali quasi universalmente e stupendo donne che altri potrebbero considerare insignificanti. Ad esempio trovo ridicole le donne che fanno le arrapanti con lo sguardo per traverso, le risatine trattenute e altri artifici che le fanno definire intriganti da tanti. Ma a me piacciono gli uomini (beh non esageriamo: alcuni) e non credo di poter vedere le donne con occhi maschili.



Ti spiego io la frase "tra noi maschietti ci capiamo?" Semplice! ragioniamo con una cosa che voi non avete, indovina quale! :rotfl:

Io ne sono fuori, si sa delle mie misure quindi... ne, sono, fuori. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (4 Luglio 2013)

cla, ti posso chiamare cla, vero?

ci isti a mari ieri? comu fu? 

oggi cà, fa 'n cauru ri morriri e ancora priestu è: a filinona ci sarà chi morriri. si cuntinua i sta manera, mi sapi ca macari iu oggi mi va fazzu nu bagnu. 

minchia è putente lu cauru.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiegala tu. Io a volte non trovo belle donne considerate tali quasi universalmente e stupendo donne che altri potrebbero considerare insignificanti. Ad esempio trovo ridicole le donne che fanno le arrapanti con lo sguardo per traverso, le risatine trattenute e altri artifici che le fanno definire intriganti da tanti. Ma a me piacciono gli uomini (beh non esageriamo: alcuni) e non credo di poter vedere le donne con occhi maschili.


Si tratta del fantomatico fascino, sostanzialmente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si tratta del fantomatico fascino, sostanzialmente.


Mi piacerebbe che qualcuno riuscisse a descriverlo. Io non sono capace.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che qualcuno riuscisse a descriverlo. Io non sono capace.


E' quel mix di elementi che ti attraggono in una persona, fisici e non.


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che qualcuno riuscisse a descriverlo. Io non sono capace.



è indubbiamente soggettivo, nel senso che ciò che affascina una o più persone può essere irrilevante per altri


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2013)

Però Lui diceva "ci capiamo" dicendo come certe donne intrighino più di altre più "dotate" fisicamente. Quindi faceva riferimento a qualcosa di comune.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cla, ti posso chiamare cla, vero?
> 
> ci isti a mari ieri? comu fu?
> 
> ...


Sugnu ammari! e fa friscu i prima matina, appena vaiu a travagghiari sentu cavuru c'è umidità e la temperatura acchianò ri qualche grado. Ma sugnu sempri frischu cu l'air C. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però Lui diceva "ci capiamo" dicendo come certe donne intrighino più di altre più "dotate" fisicamente. Quindi faceva riferimento a qualcosa di comune.


Non ho idea di cosa intendesse. Su questo genere di discorsi di solito parlo esclusivamente per me.


----------



## Lui (4 Luglio 2013)

ma stamattina è moscio anche il vostro?


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma stamattina è moscio anche il vostro?


no, il mio è duro


----------



## Lui (4 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> no, il mio è duro


immaginavo che un coglione avrebbe risposto come te: di conseguenza sai anche tu chi è il coglione. 
parlavo del computer, è lentissimo.
però ora che hai introdotto l'argomento: secondo te, quando ad Ultimo diventa duro (spero per lui  prima o poi duro gli diventi) gli darà fastidio dentro ai pantaloni? e ancora, considerando che da duro forse si veda qualcosa, andrà in giro con l'impermeabile a scandalizzare le vecchiette?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> immaginavo che un coglione avrebbe risposto come te: di conseguenza sai anche tu chi è il coglione.
> parlavo del computer, è lentissimo.
> però ora che hai introdotto l'argomento: secondo te, quando ad Ultimo diventa duro (spero per lui  prima o poi duro gli diventi) gli darà fastidio dentro ai pantaloni? e ancora, considerando che da duro forse si veda qualcosa, andrà in giro con l'impermeabile a scandalizzare le vecchiette?



auahuaahaaahaahaaaahaahaah che paraculo!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2013)

Signori...... io vado a fare il bagno. 

Un saluto a chi lavora.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Signori...... io vado a fare il bagno.
> 
> Un saluto a chi lavora.


Stardo...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Luglio 2013)

minerva, come mai queste prove, questi cambiamenti? ti posto una lettura gradevole:
significato%20dei%20colori.htm


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Lo so lo so ma minnifutti.

Seratina ad HOC, ore 19 partenza per Campofelice di Roccella, paninozzo o chicchessia in qualche luogo unni si mangia. Ore 21, si pesca. io e me figghiu suli! 

Domani v'attaccate! il programma è diverso ma simile o quasi, magari dopo domani aggiorno. :sorriso:Solo che domani il paninozzo s'attacca, domani si mangia  a sbafo sasizza cutupiddi e scottadita e colestorolo a tignitè cu primi secunni tierazi quarti e metti a quinta a vafanculu!


----------



## Lui (11 Luglio 2013)

certo è che sto posto, tradinet, senza me ultimo e qualcun altro è proprio na palla. nessuno scrive niente, quei pochi che scrivono, solo cose serie, tutti traditi, scioccati da qualche emozione  a tarda età, altri ed altre che non sanno che pesce  pigliare, vi inventate 3D così assurdi tanto per scrivere e parlare.

clà, dovremmo chiedere ad admin che ci dia parte degli utili, deve riconoscerci qualcosa per ciò che facciamo per lui. il coglioncello di oscuro è da un pò di tempo latitante, lui lo proponiamo part time.


ma lo sai che Annuccia è fuggita di casa? ha trovato un maschione dagli attributi non indifferenti e ha preso la cosa al balzo. :rotfl:

du palle.


----------



## Lui (11 Luglio 2013)

ultimo, ma dove minchia sei, sempre al bar, che qua mi sto facendo due palle enormi.     rimane brunetta, la nuova entrata, simy e qualche altra .......................  

non lasciarmi solo.   


per fortuna minny è andata a trascorrere le ferie ad onalulu.


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimo, ma dove minchia sei, sempre al bar, che qua mi sto facendo due palle enormi. rimane brunetta, la nuova entrata, simy e qualche altra .......................
> 
> non lasciarmi solo.
> 
> ...



stai dicendo che sono pallosa per caso? :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (11 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> stai dicendo che sono pallosa per caso? :incazzato:


cosa te lo fà pensare.


----------



## Lui (11 Luglio 2013)

perchè non vi organizzate e venite a trascorrere un we qui da me? posso ospitare qualcuno a casa, le prime prenotazioni (femminili s'intende) il resto vi organizzo a prezzi popolarissimi da qualche amico in b*n*b. 


minchia, mangiamo alla grande, ci abbronziamo, facciamo amicizia , ci divertiamo insomma.  il vino e altro  lo metto io.


e fissa cu si ni penti.


----------



## Lui (11 Luglio 2013)

nessuno ha accettato il mio invito. che strano.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nessuno ha accettato il mio invito. che strano.


Vengo io, dai. Però non mi depilo.


----------



## Lui (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vengo io, dai. Però non mi depilo.


mi fa piacere se vieni, però i peli che lasci in giro li scopi tu.


----------



## Lui (11 Luglio 2013)

cari amici, buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cari amici, buona serata a tutti.


Anche a te caro....


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

biddazza, ma chi fini facisti?

Lui





n.b.  da oggi mi firmo anch'io. voglio darmi un tono.

Lui.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> biddazza, ma chi fini facisti?
> 
> Lui
> 
> ...



uff.

lavoro sempre...

ma ringraziamo Dio.


per il resto tutto bene.
tu come stai?...

ho letto qualcosa


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

finalmente sei tornata, speriamo per poco.


io mi sto pian piano riprendendo, sono molto più sereno, sono ritornato a scherzare, il chè è tutto dire, però .............


non è facile, la situazione è complessa, almeno per me, ma penso che lo sarebbe per tutti al mio posto.


mi fà piacere che tu stia lavorando alla grande, certo con tuo marito che dorme sempre sul divano non è facile, ma pazienza. non vado su FB da tempo: le hai pubblicate le foto in topolless.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> finalmente sei tornata, *speriamo per poco.
> 
> *
> io mi sto pian piano riprendendo, sono molto più sereno, sono ritornato a scherzare, il chè è tutto dire, però .............
> ...


ma sarai stronzo?....


sono contenta che ti stai riprendendo...

si deve anndare avanti in qualche modo...


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

miiiiiiiinchia, belle gambe, la caviglia è eccezionale, abbronzata, uummmmmhhhhh.  


Lui.



n.b.   oramai ci si firma, fallo anche tu, è di moda.  

Lui.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> miiiiiiiinchia, belle gambe, la caviglia è eccezionale, abbronzata, uummmmmhhhhh.
> 
> 
> Lui.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
non sono aggiornata...perchè è una moda?

non sono ancora abbronzata purtroppo
beh...
io non mi abbronzo...tuttalpiù divento rosa...


le siciliane non sono tutte scure


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le siciliane non sono tutte scure


e neanche tutte bone come te.  A sesso come stai messa?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> non sono aggiornata...perchè è una moda?
> 
> non sono ancora abbronzata purtroppo
> ...


'iorno.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 'iorno.


iorno a lei...

come stai?


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e neanche tutte bone come te. A sesso come stai messa?


non mi lamento...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2013)

Comodo Annuccia tornare proprio quando sono lontana (faccina incazzata)




Bacio


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Ciao*



farfalla ha detto:


> Comodo Annuccia tornare proprio quando sono lontana (faccina incazzata)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto bene?


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comodo Annuccia tornare proprio quando sono lontana (faccina incazzata)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl:


a proposito
bel posto complimenti






che invidia che ho..
posso venire anche io?
non occupo molto spazio e giuro di non dare molto fastidio...


ma non pensare male..
mi accertavo che in tua assenza tutto rigasse dritto...
:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> iorno a lei...
> 
> come stai?


Io Tutto bene. Spero vada tutto bene pure a te. :up:


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma non pensare male..
> mi accertavo che in tua assenza tutto rigasse dritto...
> :rotfl:



diglielo diglielo, è convinta che io broccoli con le altre. Le ho detto di stare tranquilla che non è così: pazienza, è gelosa.  

annuccia, quand'è che ci vediamo, volevo finire di mostrari la mia collezione di francobbbolli, sai, quella che abbiamo lasciato a metà la scorsa volta, tu ERI MOLTO INTERESSATA. 

ma poi lei, lì tra i cammelli, s'è *fatta *l'amichetto (intendiilo come sai tu).


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> a proposito
> ...


Secondo te io ti vorrei qui al mio fianco in costume?
Adesso, va bene essere buona ma non esageriamo 
Viste le foto del posto deduco. Si é un paradiso vero.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io Tutto bene. Spero vada tutto bene pure a te. :up:


YEA
benone.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> diglielo diglielo, è convinta che io broccoli con le altre. Le ho detto di stare tranquilla che non è così: pazienza, è gelosa.
> 
> annuccia, quand'è che ci vediamo, volevo finire di mostrari la mia collezione di francobbbolli, sai, quella che abbiamo lasciato a metà la scorsa volta, tu ERI MOLTO INTERESSATA.
> 
> *ma poi lei, lì tra i cammelli, s'è fatta l'amichetto *(intendiilo come sai tu).


ha fatto bene.

divertiti farfa' alla faccia mia che butto sangue da mattina a sera....


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ha fatto bene.
> 
> divertiti farfa' alla faccia mia che *butto sangue da mattina a sera*....


ma scusa, raccoglilo e lo dai all'AVIS.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma scusa, raccoglilo e lo dai all'AVIS.


:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

tesoro, vado al bar, vieni? 


non è che scompari di nuovo?





Lui.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro, vado al bar, vieni?
> 
> 
> non è che scompari di nuovo?
> ...



Acitu e cacarella, tanto per ricordarti che tvb tanto.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro, vado al bar, vieni?
> 
> 
> non è che scompari di nuovo?
> ...


VERREI VOLENTIERI...
ma non posso..
me la porteresti una brioches?

grazie


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Acitu e cacarella, tanto per ricordarti che tvb tanto.


come sta la panza????

tutto bene?

è femmina?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come sta la panza????
> 
> tutto bene?
> 
> è femmina?



Masculo yè! la panza cresce, è meravigliosa vederla. proprio stamattina pensavo e mi intristivo, perchè sarà l'ultima volta che potrò ammirarla. Vorrei ritornare giovane e rivivere nuovamente tutto. Ma mi accontento va.


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Masculo yè! la panza cresce, è meravigliosa vederla. proprio stamattina pensavo e mi intristivo, perchè sarà l'ultima volta che potrò ammirarla. Vorrei ritornare giovane e rivivere nuovamente tutto. *Ma mi accontento va*.


ebeh direi....

beata tra gli uomini tua moglie...




cari auguri...


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

ognuno ha ciò che si merita:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ognuno ha ciò che si merita:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7171View attachment 7172


A Paperopoli che tempo fa?

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Paperopoli che tempo fa?
> 
> Buscopann


La papera è un'oca, è un uccello! nel caso di Lui è semplicemente una minchia china r'acqua. :mrgreen:

Busc...  ora che lo sai non farci più caso.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Sabbatu tutta airnata ammari nto lidu, arriva a sira e quannu un c'è chiù nuddu pigghiu i canni pippiscari. Mancu u tempu ri pigghialli a s'arricampa un piezzu ti ri fimmina ca sulu a talialla attisieva sula sula! s'avvicina e dici; ma talii sta canna ca accattai ma un sacciu comu usarla? ci taliu a canna e i minni e ci ricu, non puoi usarla è na canna pippiscari ri scuogghi non dalla spiaggia. Mi talia sconsolata mischina parieva chianciri, allura taliannula e taliannuni i figghi ci rissi, ti presto la mia dai.... a priparu e c'ha rugnu, mi rici e chi a fari uora? auahahahahaaha ci stava riciennu ma scusa cu na canna chi ci voi fari? ma ci rissi, ma hai mai pescato? mi dice NO, madonna santa dico tra me e me! anche perchè guardavo mia moglie e il fumo ca ci niescieva r'arikki! 

I fimmini! chi brutta razza chissù! però quantu su boni!!


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

traduco:

il signore sopra domenica è andato a pescare, nel frattempo una signora lo avvicina e gli chiede:" vuoi venire a trombare?" e lui "no, non sono interessato". la moglie che era li con lui, si è incazzata perchè è ormai stanca di sacrificarsi e sperava ca u purpu (Ultimo) ne approfittasse.


povera Italia.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> traduco:
> 
> il signore sopra domenica è andato a pescare, nel frattempo una signora lo avvicina e gli chiede:" vuoi venire a trombare?" e lui "no, non sono interessato". la moglie che era li con lui, si è incazzata perchè è ormai stanca di sacrificarsi e sperava ca u purpu (Ultimo) ne approfittasse.
> 
> ...



Chissì strunzu cumpà! scrivi puru ca m'aspietta lunniria i nuotti.


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo, cos'è lunniria?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, cos'è lunniria?


lunniria, martiria,merculiria,ioviria,vinniriria, sabbaturia,ruminicaria. 

Gennaiu fivvraiu marzu, aprili maggiu, giugnu,lugliu, austu,settembri, ottobbri, novembri, dicembri. 

Ma runni minchia vieni? ri vadduni?


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lunniria, martiria,merculiria,ioviria,vinniriria, sabbaturia,ruminicaria.
> 
> *Gennaiu fivvraiu marzu, aprili maggiu*, giugnu,lugliu, austu,settembri, ottobbri, novembri, dicembri.
> 
> Ma runni minchia vieni? ri vadduni?



perchè non hai messo le virgole? :rotfl:


fa caldo, mooooolto caldo. questo è il periodo adatto per fare i pomodori secchi salati.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè non hai messo le virgole? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> fa caldo, mooooolto caldo. questo è il periodo adatto per fare i pomodori secchi salati.


auahuahauha. 

Buoni! dirò a mio figlio di farli grazie. Di solito li mangio all'agriturismo, ma grazie, il figliolo che ama mangiare fresco e con quel gusto che soltanto i giovani hanno, ringrazia.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

Quand se metten a parlà el Terùn..mi capisi nient

Buscopann


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

Ciao

se fossi tuo figlio avrei già chiamato telefono azzurro e, di certo, non avrebbereo avuto remore nell'agire. 

se capita che vengo in paleimmo, voglio conoscere tua moglie. devo dirle un paio di cosette, vediamo se ti passa lo spirito di patata che hai.






hai visto che gli unici stronzi ad essere su tradinet siamo noi e qualc altro di passaggio? 


ma gli altri che minchia fanno, sono al mare, la pennichella, le pugnette. mha.

Lui.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quand se metten a parlà el Terùn..mi capisi nient
> 
> Buscopann



 perchè quando scrive in italiano, si?


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

ciao

non ho ancora l'abitudine di salutare ad inizio post e firmarmi a fine.


devo porre più attenzione.

Lui


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se fossi tuo figlio avrei già chiamato telefono azzurro e, di certo, non avrebbereo avuto remore nell'agire.
> 
> ...



Se tu fossi stato mio figlio saresti stato figlio unico, che sono scemo? aò!! :rotfl:

Compà non per cosa eh! ma di solito non credo di essere volgare, ma come risposta sul parlare con mia moglie sai che ti scrivo, SUCA! 

PS. per quanto volgare possa essere scrivere una cosa del genere, qua in terronia è normale amministrazione, "quando si scherza," quindi a chi non andasse a genio sta parolina, indovinate che gli rispondo? 


Che poi carissimo Lui ( sto vomitando col carissimo) quella parolina direi che nelle giuste .. ehm labbra 


sivastasuribusciatupervertitoepurpu!


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

sei tu che dici di non avere morti nell'armadio. io vorrei solo chiederle come fà.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei tu che dici di non avere morti nell'armadio. io vorrei solo chiederle come fà.



Io non ho scheletri nell'armadio? ma quando mai! ne sono pieno e Minerva ripetutamente me lo scrive. 

Sei entrato dopo di me e non sai tutto,a parte il tradimento ultimo e fisico. 

Mia moglie sa tutto, tranne del tradimento fisico avvenuto a circa un anno dal suo tradimento.


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

si si, ma adesso non fare discorsi seri che non CI SI addice. 

io volevo chiederle solamente come fa e come ha fatto.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si, ma adesso non fare discorsi seri che non CI SI addice.
> 
> io volevo chiederle solamente come fa e come ha fatto.


E' una santa, una donna al di fuori di tutto. 

Nonostante ha saputo che io non ho tradito fisicamente, ma ho fatto praticamente di peggio continuerà all'infinito a coccolarmi e dirmi ti amo. 

Dove la trovi una donna che capisce che il marito ha sbagliato più di lei e nonostante ciò ti sta accanto lavorando sulle mie fisime e su quegli atteggiamenti sbagliati che avevo. 

E' una santa. Ed è mia moglie. 

Il nostro percorso si è realizzato solamente perchè c'è il vero amore.


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2013)

si, hai ragione, ma non ricominciare a scassare la minchia con questa storia. PUNTO.


parlci invece della cassata palermitana.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, hai ragione, ma non ricominciare a scassare la minchia con questa storia. PUNTO.
> 
> 
> parlci invece della cassata palermitana.


Aspè, dovrei domandare mia moglie come si fa.  ti ho già scritto che è una santa?


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

non volendo aprire altri 3d pongo qui la domanda:
*quale animale vorreste possedere ma non avreste il coraggio di tenere a casa. *


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non volendo aprire altri 3d pongo qui la domanda:
> *quale animale vorreste possedere ma non avreste il coraggio di tenere a casa. *



ma il coraggio in che senso?


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il coraggio in che senso?


nel senso che per tenere un canarino non serve il coraggio o anche per un civuavua (mi pare si scriva proprio così)          
quindi per qualcosa di "diverso".


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che per tenere un canarino non serve il coraggio o anche per un civuavua (mi pare si scriva proprio così)
> quindi per qualcosa di "diverso".



ad es. una tigre dai denti a sciabola o un t-rex?


----------



## Lui (16 Luglio 2013)

ecco io per esempio non vorrei mai una bestia così, ma manco regalata.


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non volendo aprire altri 3d pongo qui la domanda:
> *quale animale vorreste possedere ma non avreste il coraggio di tenere a casa. *



io vorrei avere una fattoria....

cmq mi piacerebbe avere un orso


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non volendo aprire altri 3d pongo qui la domanda:
> *quale animale vorreste possedere ma non avreste il coraggio di tenere a casa. *


Un bradipo :mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non volendo aprire altri 3d pongo qui la domanda:
> *quale animale vorreste possedere ma non avreste il coraggio di tenere a casa. *


Il Bacillus Anthracis

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Arancini.

Ma nuddu ha mai mmintatu na poesia pi na cuosa accussì biedda e bona? e tunna, è perfetta, pari u suli e quannu a muzzichi un t'abbruci ma ti squagli comu si u suli fussi! maria quant'è bona quant'è tunna, e comu scinni poi...


----------



## Lui (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Arancini.
> 
> Ma nuddu ha mai mmintatu na poesia pi na cuosa accussì biedda e bona? e tunna, è perfetta, pari u suli e quannu a muzzichi un t'abbruci ma ti squagli comu si u suli fussi! maria quant'è bona quant'è tunna, e comu scinni poi...


si si, sempre a sulu, veru è? iarrusu, minchia se vegniu in paleimmo, quanti ti nè dari, mariiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaa, t'è cumminari ca mancu iu u sacciu comu. Purpiceddu. meusa paneddi e arancini a tinchitè e pi finiri, immancabile cassata. uuuummmhhh.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si, sempre a sulu, veru è? iarrusu, minchia se vegniu in paleimmo, quanti ti nè dari, mariiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaa, t'è cumminari ca mancu iu u sacciu comu. Purpiceddu. meusa paneddi e arancini a tinchitè e pi finiri, immancabile cassata. uuuummmhhh.



Ma sei pazzo? quello che hai scritto posso goderlo soltanto io alternativamente, sono delle bombe pure per me che ho lo stomaco come una mulazza. :mrgreen: fermiamoci qua va... che lo stomaco brontola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si, sempre a sulu, veru è? iarrusu, minchia se vegniu in paleimmo, quanti ti nè dari, mariiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaa, t'è cumminari ca mancu iu u sacciu comu. Purpiceddu. meusa paneddi e arancini a tinchitè e pi finiri, immancabile cassata. uuuummmhhh.


prendete anche me? buono il panino con la milza. e anche quella focaccia tipica di Bagherìa. Bona, pesante ma bona.


----------



## Lui (18 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prendete anche me?


tu vai più come salata o dolce?


a proposito di salato: avete, sicuramente, baciato la pella con su l'acqua di mare, quando è però asciutta e riamne il cosidetto salitume?  è buonissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu vai più come salata o dolce?
> 
> 
> a proposito di salato: avete, sicuramente, baciato la pella con su l'acqua di mare, quando è però asciutta e riamne il cosidetto salitume? è buonissima.


preferisco il salato. sì è vero, è buonissima


----------



## Lui (18 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì è vero, è buonissima


e non solo


----------



## Lui (18 Luglio 2013)

vorrei trascorrere qualche giorno nel salento: consigli luoghi ed hotel. grazie.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2013)

UFFA IO NON VI CAPISCO :incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> UFFA IO NON VI CAPISCO :incazzato:



Un ti lamintari figghia mia! un fari accussì! amunì ti puortu o bar, ci voi vieniri? 

Vado al bar, ti porto virtualmente con me se vuoi venire, una bella granita di limone stamani mi prende l'anima!


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un ti lamintari figghia mia! un fari accussì! amunì ti puortu o bar, ci voi vieniri?
> 
> Vado al bar, ti porto virtualmente con me se vuoi venire, una *bella granita di limone* stamani mi prende l'anima!


:yes:


----------



## Lui (19 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar, ti porto virtualmente con me se vuoi venire, una bella *granita di limone *stamani mi prende l'anima!




minchia chi si prucciusu!


----------



## Lui (29 Luglio 2013)

buongiorno a tutti, sia è luonchi ca è curti. 


vi sono mancato?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti, sia è luonchi ca è curti.
> 
> 
> vi sono mancato?


SI:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti, sia è luonchi ca è curti.
> 
> 
> vi sono mancato?


Si tantissimo, comu un cavuciu ntè palli!


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si tantissimo, comu un cavuciu ntè palli!


comu che?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> comu che?



Mi è mancato come un calcio nella palle!  chiaro ora?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi è mancato come un calcio nella palle!  chiaro ora?


chiarissimo!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> chiarissimo!


Ma, io, gli voglio bene sai... solo che tengo anche alle mie palle  solo per questo e, basta!


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma, io, gli voglio bene sai... solo che tengo anche alle mie palle  solo per questo e, basta!



Ma perchè scusa Lui è solito prenderti a calci nelle palle?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè scusa Lui è solito prenderti a calci nelle palle?


Nahh, ma sono tante le cazzate che spara che alla fine.. insomma sta sulle palle! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahh, ma sono tante le cazzate che spara che alla fine.. insomma sta sulle palle! :carneval:


 povero Lui


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> povero Lui




Volevi scrivere, povere loro?


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Volevi scrivere, povere loro?


dipende dai punti di vista


----------



## Lui (29 Luglio 2013)

che bel quadretto, meno male che c'è il mio amore a mandarmi baci e abbracci. 

Clà, nun fu distinu di veniri in Paleiimo, ma prima o poi t'azziccu.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che bel quadretto, meno male che c'è il mio amore a mandarmi baci e abbracci.
> 
> Clà, nun fu distinu di veniri in Paleiimo, ma prima o poi t'azziccu.



 Vabbè va.. tranquillu, travagghiasti i manu, tantu ci si abituatu. 

Peccato per te, c'è una vita notturna ca t'attisa sula sula... credimi, non sto scherzando ma ci su certi localini ca..... e erano ad uno schiocco di dita.


----------



## Lui (29 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè va.. tranquillu, travagghiasti i manu, tantu ci si abituatu.
> 
> Peccato per te, c'è una vita notturna ca t'attisa sula sula... credimi, non sto scherzando ma ci su certi localini ca..... e erano ad uno schiocco di dita.



cuinnutu! lo dici apposta. se è così, se vegniu, tu stai con me, altro che famiglia e mammina, sta minchia.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cuinnutu! lo dici apposta. se è così, se vegniu, tu stai con me, altro che famiglia e mammina, sta minchia.


Iu già ci vado, che sono cretino? vieni! che problema c'è? vieni e ti garantisco che o si frociu o si critinu se..... Pensa un po te che nello spazio che ci può stare tra un locale ed un altro c'è soltanto il miriante in mezzo! e che locali! chi fimmini! e che mare vicino..


----------



## Lui (29 Luglio 2013)

vorrei dirtelo in lingua, ma poichè leggono anche altri te lo scrivo in* i tagliano: *ma se sei polipetto che ci vai a fare in questi m...a di locali? per riempirti gli occhietti? e poi a casa ri unni vegnu, vegnu ro mulinu (questa non posso tradurla).


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei dirtelo in lingua, ma poichè leggono anche altri te lo scrivo in* i tagliano: *ma se sei polipetto che ci vai a fare in questi m...a di locali? per riempirti gli occhietti? e poi a casa ri unni vegnu, vegnu ro mulinu (questa non posso tradurla).



So divertirmi, mi accontento di ciò che mi permetto e so permettermi. Andare oltre è un'opzione valida, per chi vuole andarci. Ma poi l'ho scritto mille volte, amo uscire divertirmi etc, che non vuol dire esclusivamente trombare a tignitè.


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

questo è nato per essere uno spazio libero, per poter dire, in ogni forma e lingua ciò che più si voleva, stando  attenti a non soffermarsi troppo sullo stile, sulla giusta interposizione della punteggiatura, sulle declinazioni, su tutto, bastava solamente scrivere e sperare che qualcuno leggesse capendo, il che non è facile, ciò che ciascuno di noi, a suo modo avrebbe voluto dire. le presenze al club diminuiscono giorno dopo giorno, vedervi qualcuno è sempre più difficile, è come se ci fossimo tutti acculturati e se non volessimo mostrare più ciò che siamo, non tutti per fortuna, c'è sempre chi, per nostro grande giovamento è preposto alla correzione delle nostre bestialità. 

per fortuna esiste ancora chi, come me, si ritiene *un'ignorante*, con tanto di apostrofo, capace di esternare (l'ho prima cercato su dizionario online) con semplicità i propri sentimenti, gli stati d'animo, il proprio giornaliero umore e incapace, perchè poco colto ed intelligente, di apprezzare le critiche. c'è poi chi per far valere le proprie ragioni urla più forte dell'altro e addita l'interlocutore ad ignorante, incapace e chi più ne ha più ne metta. 

il mondo è bello perchè vario.

i miei due sens.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

minni vaiu o bar


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> minni vaiu o bar


Buongiorno caro...
Ti ho pensato tanto ieri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E ricorda quanto siamo stati fortunati a sposare certe donne al posto di altre eh?

Ma senti come è la mia...
Se ne sta via tutto il giorno.
Alla sera la vedo e cerco di baciarla e qui e lì...e mi fa stizzita...lasciami stare che sto cercando una carta...
Le dico...ma in tutto il giorno non ti ho mai nè cercata nè cagata...
Lei: continua a farlo...

Bon vado di là mi collego con la banca per eseguire un bonifico...
E proprio quando sono nel momento più delicato con le password dispositive qui e lì...
VIene lì a tampinarmi...per raccontarmi del mattino...della sua giornata...

Al che mi stizzisco e le dico...
Ma porca miseria vuoi essere lasciata in pace, e rompere le balle a me...?

Comodo così eh?

E lei ok...scusa scusa scusa...si ehm...vero...ehm non mi ero resaconto che...ehm...pensavo che tu stessi scrivendo sul forum ehm...ma...ehm ma non ti avanzano duecento euro per i miei capricci?

Al che...mostrai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buongiorno caro...
> Ti ho pensato tanto ieri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E ricorda quanto siamo stati fortunati a sposare certe donne al posto di altre eh?
> ...



E dopo questa scenetta familiare tutto continua serenamente. :up: ci siamo capiti, questo lo so per certo.

Oggi appena arrivo a casa mostro il dito a mia moglie, appena mi domanda, clà??? gli rispondo: così tanto per... al momento voglio mostrarti il dito, più tardi appena lo voglio altro! Come si dice? qua comando io! 

Capiranno che scherziamo?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E dopo questa scenetta familiare tutto continua serenamente. :up: ci siamo capiti, questo lo so per certo.
> 
> Oggi appena arrivo a casa mostro il dito a mia moglie, appena mi domanda, clà??? gli rispondo: così tanto per... al momento voglio mostrarti il dito, più tardi appena lo voglio altro! Come si dice? qua comando io!
> 
> Capiranno che scherziamo?


Le mogli si.
Loro qui: NO.

Perchè se tu mostri il tuo orgoglio di essere un uomo....
Per loro diventa becero maschilismo...

Aggiungi poi alcuni fatti:
Tu SEI felice con una donna
Sei felice con la tua famiglia

Non ti sei separato.

Capisci? Una questione INTOLLERABILE.

Cioè sei libero di raccontare i cassi tuoi.
Ma se questi cassi non piacciono giù botte no?

Eh si anche tu hai problemi
Ci vorrebbe una brava psicoterapeuta di Tintobrassiana memoria...

Che ti accolga in studio....messa da mistress...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma Clà...la gravidanza tutta ok...?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le mogli si.
> Loro qui: NO.
> 
> Perchè se tu mostri il tuo orgoglio di essere un uomo....
> ...



Si si.. la gravidanza tutto bene, benissimo, grazie contuzzo!!

Non provocarmi!! perchè sugnu masculu e siculu!  



PS. mi passi qualche numero di cell :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si.. la gravidanza tutto bene, benissimo, grazie contuzzo!!
> 
> Non provocarmi!! perchè sugnu masculu e siculu!
> 
> ...


Di Ficoterapeute...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di Ficoterapeute...


Santa Rosalia! e certo! 

A leggere ficoterapeute sto morendo!


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia! e certo!
> 
> A leggere ficoterapeute sto morendo!


se muori solo con il leggerlo, figuriamoci il resto: conte non dargli niente, è tempo perso e ti fà fare brutta figura. 
mi spiace parlare così di un siciliano, ma sono obbiettivo. 

inoltre ha seri problemi di attrantamento.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia! e certo!
> 
> A leggere ficoterapeute sto morendo!


bye bye maestro...Cinzia Roccaforte come segretaria...allo studio...

[video=youtube;HgOGrtl1qB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgOGrtl1qB4[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se muori solo con il leggerlo, figuriamoci il resto: conte non dargli niente, è tempo perso e ti fà fare brutta figura.
> mi spiace parlare così di un siciliano, ma sono obbiettivo.
> 
> inoltre ha seri problemi di attrantamento.


Antrattacheeeee?? aauahaahahahahaahaah 

Conte non dargli retta lui di obiettivo ha soltanto, quando inquadra la minchia. 


.......... e quannu a capisci?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> bye bye maestro...Cinzia Roccaforte come segretaria...allo studio...
> 
> [video=youtube;HgOGrtl1qB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgOGrtl1qB4[/video]


Minchia come ha detto bene "bye bye maestro. Che voce sensuale, che sorriso complice, che...... 

Stop! censura.


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

attrantamento: dicesi attrantare il divenire duro.

ma ri unni minchia si, re muntagni?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> attrantamento: dicesi attrantare il divenire duro.
> 
> ma ri unni minchia si, re muntagni?



Sbrugghiari cioè? parra comu ti fici to matri mpà! 

Eh ma antrattamento è fine.... sbrugghiari no.


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbrugghiari cioè? parra comu ti fici to matri mpà!
> 
> Eh ma antrattamento è fine.... sbrugghiari no.


ma che lingua parli tu! sbruggiari qui significa dipanare e si dice proprio di un imbroglio, oppure di una matassa o anche di qualcosa difficile da capire. 
attrantari: serrare un bullone o far diventare duro qualcosa; quindi, quando il tuo bigattino diventa duro, ammesso che lo diventi, ho i miei dubbi, ed ammesso che si noti ciò, si dice che t'attrantau. 
 Non è di difficile comprendonio, sai


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che lingua parli tu! sbruggiari qui significa dipanare e si dice proprio di un imbroglio, oppure di una matassa o anche di qualcosa difficile da capire.
> attrantari: serrare un bullone o far diventare duro qualcosa; quindi, quando il tuo bigattino diventa duro, ammesso che lo diventi, ho i miei dubbi, ed ammesso che si noti ciò, si dice che t'attrantau.
> Non è di difficile comprendonio, sai



Tistunieddu i ramurazza! http://scn.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Vucabbulariu_(S)

Che nel contesto di certi discorsi significa anche duro altrimenti un sbrugghiassi.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

ultimo fa caldo.  

mi vado ad inzozzare lo stomaco con una bella arancina al prosciutto e provola affumicata. uuuuummmmmm altro che cremolata di pistacchio e briosche. e poi mi futtu anche 'n cafè.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimo fa caldo.
> 
> mi vado ad inzozzare lo stomaco con una bella arancina al prosciutto e provola affumicata. uuuuummmmmm altro che cremolata di pistacchio e briosche. e poi mi futtu anche 'n cafè.



Buona colazione  io ho appena ordinato un cornetto con marmellata e il caffè, niente di che' ma a volte diamo allo stomaco una pausa. Sempre che da qua all'una lo stomaco non si ribelli a qualcosa di più sostanzioso! :carneval:


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

tipo un panzerotto fritto, con tutto u sivo ca va sculannu?  sabato al rientro dalle prime ferie, ho mangiato un'arancina sul traghetto e devo dire che sono migliorate tantissimo. non danno neanche problemi d'acidità, il che è tutto dire.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tipo un panzerotto fritto, con tutto u sivo ca va sculannu?  sabato al rientro dalle prime ferie, ho mangiato un'arancina sul traghetto e devo dire che sono migliorate tantissimo. non danno neanche problemi d'acidità, il che è tutto dire.



Esatto, tipo un calzone fritto con prosciutto e mozzarella, yes cu tuttu u sivu ca va sculannu, chicc'è ri megghiù pu palatu quannu u sienti scinniri e t'arricrii puru a panza? 

Non conosco l'acidità, un sacciu mancu runni sta ri casa, a meno che! non debba proprio esagerare, ma qual punto si chiama intossicazione dei mille cibi ingeriti come un vero maiale. E non capita direi mai.cioè ehm ca manciu comu un maiali si, l'intossicazione mai. 

Ma si può scrivere intossicazione ccà rintra?


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si può scrivere intossicazione ccà rintra?


si si, anche perchè ci si può intossicare di qualunque cosa, è un abuso, quindi ci si intossica di cibo, di super alcolici di caffè, di JB, di Brunetta, e tanti/e altre. per nostra fortuna abbiamo Buscopan.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si, anche perchè ci si può intossicare di qualunque cosa, è un abuso, quindi ci si intossica di cibo, di super alcolici di caffè, di JB, di Brunetta, e tanti/e altre. per nostra fortuna abbiamo Buscopan.



auahaauhahhahaahhahahahahah mitico! pensavo non cogliessi..... mentre invece. Mpà ti devo broccolare! ma no pikkì mi piaci ca si masculu, ma pikkì sei un vero terù! 

M'ammagginu a to faccia chi dici, mariaaaaaaaaa ma quannu a finisci stu purpu!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

-2


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> -2


-1,5


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> -1,5


Grrrrrr


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grrrrrr


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*

Mpà ci sei? mi serve qualcuno a cui dare un calcio ntè rienti. La mia cara e dolce sorellina mi riri ntà faccia e u fici due volte!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mpà ci sei? mi serve qualcuno a cui dare un calcio ntè rienti. La mia cara e dolce sorellina mi riri ntà faccia e u fici due volte!!


 tanto Lui mi vuole bene....


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tanto Lui mi vuole bene....


infatti rido anch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma unni minchia iti? ( dove andrete ? )


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> infatti rido anch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ma unni minchia iti? ( dove andrete ? )


per quanto mi riguarda l'unica cosa certa è: in ferie e viste le giornatine che sto avendo, mi basta.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

la caviglia su tacco 15 in avatar, è tua?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la caviglia su tacco 15 in avatar, è tua?


No ma la mia è tipo quella.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

du palle, idem.
Temo che, a volte, un bel post del tipo:
'stamattina mi sono alzato, sono andato in garage, ho posto i testicoli sull'incudine e ho martellato fino a perdere conoscenza: vorrei descrivervi cosa ho provato'
sarebbe accolto con entusiasmo.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

ma sai che a sta cosa del martello non i avevo mai pensato?


animiamo un pò il pomeriggio.  

piuttosto dimmi: hai mai fatto sesso da sola in macchina bloccata nel traffico, così per rilassarti? oppure in corsa in autostrada hai mai fatto un ...... a lui? 

che idee che mi vengono, sarà il testosterone di un 50enne a palla.

per me è un si, per l'una o l'altra scelta.

(non fatelo sapere ad massèur abdùl mohamed.)


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma sai che a sta cosa del martello non i avevo mai pensato?
> 
> 
> animiamo un pò il pomeriggio.
> ...


no, se resto bloccata in strada mi si azzera l'ormone.
per l'altra cosa... c'è Brunetta in giro oggi?


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma sai che a sta cosa del martello non i avevo mai pensato?
> 
> 
> animiamo un pò il pomeriggio.
> ...


e dai non mi trattare male il mio amico


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, se resto bloccata in strada mi si azzera l'ormone.
> per l'altra cosa... c'è Brunetta in giro oggi?


no è uscita,spara pure tranquillamente


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per l'altra cosa... c'è Brunetta in giro oggi?


no, dicci dicci, liberati.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

qualcuno o qualcuna di voi è mai stata a Pilu in Sardegna?


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

clà, che voglia che mi fai venire di raggiungerti a palermo, il mare deve essere meraviglioso li in questo periodo, roba da perdersi, con quelle sfumature che vanno molto al platino, quasi come la chioma di una donna, biondo platino.  certo in tua compagnia sarebbe uno spasso, ci si annoirebbe un pò a vedere gli altri che acchiappano e noi a farci le .... il hotel, specifico ciascuno per i fatti suoi, camere separate.    

ma tu con il cashetto biondo anni 70 acchiappi?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> clà, che voglia che mi fai venire di raggiungerti a palermo, il mare deve essere meraviglioso li in questo periodo, roba da perdersi, con quelle sfumature che vanno molto al platino, quasi come la chioma di una donna, biondo platino.  certo in tua compagnia sarebbe uno spasso, ci si annoirebbe un pò a vedere gli altri che acchiappano e noi a farci le .... il hotel, specifico ciascuno per i fatti suoi, camere separate.
> 
> ma tu con il cashetto biondo anni 70 acchiappi?



  resto muto! non scrivo nulla e assuppo! iarrusu siii! per le camere separate manco a dirlo critinu! ognunu pi cazzi sò!


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno o qualcuna di voi è mai stata a Pilu in Sardegna?


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

buongiorno.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno.



buongiorno :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

quand'è che vai in ferie?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

-1


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> -1



chi hai fatto fuori?


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quand'è che vai in ferie?


lavoro tutta la prossima settimana...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> chi hai fatto fuori?



*Avvicinati mpà*


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lavoro tutta la prossima settimana...


quindi dovremo sopportarti ancora per molto. ok, mettiamoci il cuore in pace.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi dovremo sopportarti ancora per molto. ok, mettiamoci il cuore in pace.


purtroppo per voi si :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Avvicinati mpà*


*chi fù?

*


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> purtroppo per voi si :mrgreen:


ognuno ha la propria croce.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *chi fù?
> 
> *


*Devo prenderti le misure.*


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ognuno ha la propria croce.


eh già... ognuno ha quel che si merita


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Devo prenderti le misure.*



*35. devi farla fare appositamente con uno spazio sopra.

ma perchè scriviamo così, oggi? 
*


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh già... ognuno ha quel che si merita


c'è poi chi ha senza esserselo meritato, ma questo è un'altro discorso. 

pensa a chi ha le corna? se le saranno meritate tutti?


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

ma sarete scIemi?


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> c'è poi chi ha senza esserselo meritato, ma questo è un'altro discorso.
> 
> pensa a chi ha le corna? se le saranno meritate tutti?



io sicuramente si :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io sicuramente si :mrgreen:


fammi capire: pensi di essertele meritate? sei la prima.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 35*. devi farla fare appositamente con uno spazio sopra.
> 
> ma perchè scriviamo così, oggi?
> *





*
Non parlavo delle corna!!

**Che minchia ne so io del perchè scriviamo ( e non parliamo, cretino) così*


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

*vuoi forse dire che c'è lai più grosso del mio? comunque, il pelo che c'è in giro in questi giorni è impressionante: ci vorrebbe l'aspirapolvere.*


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *vuoi forse dire che c'è lai più grosso del mio? comunque, il pelo che c'è in giro in questi giorni è impressionante: ci vorrebbe l'aspirapolvere.*



*Ma guarda mpà, tu lo hai scritto, spero tu non voglia la conferma, lo spero pittia, potresti pure mittiriti a chianciri e diri, minchia che minchia! ( grossa) 

U pilu è pilu! e cu unn'avi etta vuci!  o era u stikkiu?*:mrgreen:*

Ma tu mpà ti piaci chiossà quannu cà linqua va scartannu u pilu parrivari na cuozza oppure quannu uncinnè? chi si puorcuu!! *


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> purtroppo per voi si :mrgreen:


pure io.

Vieni a trovarmi in Sardegna? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

meggju se 'n ci nè. mi fà specie, di cosi 'nta lingua, unu s'affuca, ti dannu 'mpacciu.

un pò alla volta facciamo ritornare tutto più piccolo.





ahahahahahah, pi tia è normale, ahahahahah.


scusa, non potevo trattenermi.
ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pure io.
> 
> Vieni a trovarmi in Sardegna? :mrgreen:


magari; ma dovrei fare l'antirabbica a yuma prima di partire e non ci siamo coi tempi... deve farla un mese prima 
in Sardegna è obbligatoria


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> fammi capire: pensi di essertele meritate? sei la prima.


no, stavo cazzeggiando.

anche se io ho sempre detto che le "responsabilità" sono sempre di entrambi... non credo sia giusto colpevolizzare solo il traditore


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> magari; ma dovrei fare l'antirabbica a yuma prima di partire e non ci siamo coi tempi... deve farla un mese prima
> in Sardegna è *obbligatoria*



occhi l'ha gia fatta in anticipo.


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, stavo cazzeggiando.
> 
> anche se io ho sempre detto che le "responsabilità" sono sempre di entrambi... non credo sia giusto colpevolizzare solo il traditore


anch'io la penso così, anche perchè, a mio parere come più volte detto, il tradimento è il sintomo e non la causa del malessere della coppia.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io la penso così, anche perchè, a mio parere come più volte detto, il tradimento è il sintomo e non la causa del malessere della coppia.



Io penso sia la conseguenza, anche se è sbagliato.. ma comunque è una conseguenza. fatta ovviamente eccezione dei seriali (vedi il micione)


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Io penso sia la conseguenza, anche se è sbagliato.. ma comunque è una conseguenza. fatta ovviamente eccezione dei seriali (vedi il micione)


Può essere validissimo in moltissimi casi. Però credo che parta da un presupposto che in altri numerosi casi è sbagliato e che è un po' da potenziale traditore. Il presupposto è che una relazione possa soddisfare pienamente entrambi i componenti sempre. Questo presupposto mi sembra del tutto irrealistico. Ogni persona ha tanti bisogni, desideri, aspirazioni e la maggior parte di queste istanze necessariamente, proprio il per principio di realtà, debbono essere frustrate.


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il presupposto è che una relazione possa soddisfare pienamente entrambi i componenti sempre. Questo presupposto mi sembra del tutto irrealistico. Ogni persona ha tanti bisogni, desideri, aspirazioni


se ho ben capito in questo modo è come se il tradimento facesse parte nel rapporto di coppia, già dall'inizio del rapporto, oppure si è "costretti" a non soddisfarsi appieno.


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2013)

esigo la prova del pedalino per brunetta:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se ho ben capito in questo modo è come se il tradimento facesse parte nel rapporto di coppia, già dall'inizio del rapporto, oppure si è "costretti" a non soddisfarsi appieno.


Ho scritto (credevo chiaramente) che il principio di realtà porta ad dover accettare che non si può mai essere pienamente soddisfatti perché desideriamo sempre più di quel che si può ottenere. Pensa ai vassoi dei villaggi vacanze . Si deve necessariamente scegliere e scegliere una cosa, significa non sceglierne un'altra, anzi nel linguaggio comune si dice "sacrificarne" un'altra.


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

si, ma il tizio, dove è andato?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esigo la prova del pedalino per brunetta:mrgreen:


Mandami l'indirizzo e te ne spedisco uno


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mandami l'indirizzo e te ne spedisco uno


aspetta prima che prepari l'eventuale bonifica del post apertura:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto (*credevo chiaramente*) che il principio di realtà porta ad dover accettare che non si può mai essere pienamente soddisfatti perché desideriamo sempre più di quel che si può ottenere.


sei molto gentile: ho detto la stessa cosa, diversamente chiaro, anch'io. 

un continuo sufficente, non è il massimo delle aspirazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aspetta prima che prepari l'eventuale bonifica del post apertura:mrgreen:


Continua a non fidarti ma è così. Non sono così bella da dover pensare "però le puzzeranno i piedi", anzi si può pensare "però, almeno, non le puzzano i piedi" :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei molto gentile: ho detto la stessa cosa, diversamente chiaro, anch'io.
> 
> un continuo sufficente, non è il massimo delle aspirazioni.


Per chi non riesce ad accettare il principio di realtà. Sai quante persone ci sono che non riescono? Anche molte terapie vengono interrotte perché il paziente non ce la fa.


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

riconoscersi è una GRANDE virtù.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esigo la prova del pedalino per brunetta:mrgreen:


In genere le donne d'estate portano scarpe aperte, l'uomo a volte non può per lavoro. Per cui è più probabile che i piedi puzzino più agli uomini che non alle donne, mediamente. Secondo me.


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> riconoscersi è una GRANDE virtù.


Ciao,

mi capita, quando mi guardo allo specchio ... :mrgreen: ... 
ed eccola! finalmente ritrovata ... quel ranocchio ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> riconoscersi è una GRANDE virtù.


Potrei essere d'accordo, ma non ho capito :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per chi non riesce ad accettare il principio di realtà. Sai quante persone ci sono che non riescono? Anche molte terapie vengono interrotte perché il paziente non ce la fa.


per me sarebbero soldi spesi inutilmente, ad oggi parlo: prima, 20 anni fà, non mi sarei mai posto un pensiero del genere, tutto rose e fiori (che poi non capisco sta cosa: le rose non sono anche dei fiori? mha) senza neanche una spina.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In genere le donne d'estate portano scarpe aperte, l'uomo a volte non può per lavoro. Per cui è più probabile che i piedi puzzino più agli uomini che non alle donne, mediamente. Secondo me.


Pensavo all'inverno.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo all'inverno.


L'inverno mi sa che il tutto si livella alquanto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per me sarebbero soldi spesi inutilmente, ad oggi parlo: prima, 20 anni fà, non mi sarei mai posto un pensiero del genere, tutto rose e fiori (che poi non capisco sta cosa: le rose non sono anche dei fiori? mha) senza neanche una spina.


Questo è significativo e un terapeuta te lo farebbe capire. Io non lo sono :unhappy:.


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

spero di essere ora più chiaro:




Minerva ha detto:


> esigo la prova del pedalino per brunetta:mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> aspetta prima che prepari l'eventuale bonifica del post apertura:mrgreen:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Continua a non fidarti ma è così. *Non sono così bella da dover pensare "però le puzzeranno i piedi", anzi si può pensare "però, almeno, non le puzzano i piedi" *:mexican:





Lui ha detto:


> riconoscersi è una GRANDE virtù.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'inverno mi sa che il tutto si livella alquanto.


Non ho statistiche, solo esperienze. Parlavo di me.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> spero di essere ora più chiaro:


Sì. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

il terapeuta mi sà tanto di uno che è giunto dallo spazio. tipo argonauta.


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

devo riprendermi, vado al bar.

non porto niente a nessuno: non sono io il ragazzo dal vassoio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0l8T9oGW_4


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In genere le donne d'estate portano scarpe aperte, l'uomo a volte non può per lavoro. Per cui è più probabile che i piedi puzzino più agli uomini che non alle donne, mediamente. Secondo me.


finalmente una vera discussione aristocratica


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> finalmente una vera discussione aristocratica


Ma che vuoi da me? Non avevi chiesto pure la prova pedalino per Brunella?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io la penso così, anche perchè, a mio parere come più volte detto, il tradimento è il sintomo e non la causa del malessere della coppia.



I tradimenti non hanno causa nella coppia, ma anche però. sono soprattutto un proprio malessere esternato nella maniera peggiore. Anche perchè qualsiasi strada si pigli dopo, non sarà la coppia vecchia o nuova a riequilibrarti, potrà aiutarti, ma sta a te capire cosa c'è in te e cosa sei capace di avere o cercare di avere, sperando anche di saper dare, oltre che ricevere. Perchè alla fin fine l'insoddisfazione diventa una malattia se non curata.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

*- QUATTRO ORE.*

Che poi mi domando e dico, io sono sempre in zona ferie, che insoddisfazione però!! sono in ferie e non lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I tradimenti non hanno causa nella coppia, ma anche però. sono soprattutto un proprio malessere esternato nella maniera peggiore. Anche perchè qualsiasi strada si pigli dopo, non sarà la coppia vecchia o nuova a riequilibrarti, potrà aiutarti, ma sta a te capire cosa c'è in te e cosa sei capace di avere o cercare di avere, sperando anche di saper dare, oltre che ricevere. Perchè alla fin fine l'insoddisfazione diventa una malattia se non curata.


Non solo sono d'accordo :up: ma ho anche capito tutto :mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non solo sono d'accordo :up: ma ho anche capito tutto :mexican:


Sto ridendo eh, ma se ti pijo, madò!! tenetemi.. tenetemii......


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi da me? Non avevi chiesto pure la prova pedalino per Brunella?


ero pure autoironica, va tutto bene .vuoi un bicchiere d'acqua?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ero pure autoironica, va tutto bene .vuoi un bicchiere d'acqua?


Un caffettino, grazie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Agosto 2013)

fattene fare due va...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fattene fare due va...


Allora Minni, due caffè di cui uno lungo per me ed il mio amico gatto. Veloce, su.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

*-TRE ORE E MEZZO*


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2013)

non posso, sono in bagno


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso, sono in bagno


ti scappa sempre nei momenti meno opportuni. 


?aiscevor alla otnoc li noc ittems al odnauq omitlU


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso, sono in bagno



e tu non hai la macchinetta del caffè nel bagno? Sei una retro'! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

*-TRE

UNCISCASSARIAMINCHIAEFATTIIFATTICEDDITO! ASAICHIDDARICUSIFAIFATTICEDDISOECAMPACENTANNI?*


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

*Ho comprato anche la moto 
usata ma tenuta bene 
ho fatto il pieno e in autostrada 
prendo l'aria sulla faccia. 
Olè tengo il ritmo prendo un caffè 
lo so questa notte ti troverò 
Son partito da bologna 
con le luci della sera 
ma forse tu mi stai aspettando 
mentre io attraverso il mondo. 
Olè questa notte mi porta via 
alè questa vita mi porta via 
Mi porta al mare...
Mare mare mare ma che voglia di arrivare lì da te da te 
sto accelerando e adesso ormai ti prendo 
Mare mare mare sai che ognuno ch'ha il suo mare dentro al cuore si 
e che ogni tanto gli fa sentire l'onda 
Mare mare mare ma sai che ognuno c'ha i suoi sogni da inseguire si 
per stare a galla e non affondare no 
Ma son finito quì sul molo 
a parlare all'infinito 
le ragazze che sghignazzano 
e mi fan sentire solo si ma ... 
Cosa son venuto a fare 
ho già  un sonno da morire 
Va beh cameriere un altro caffè 
per piacere alà? 
tengo il ritmo e ballo con me 
Mare mare mare cosa son venuto a fare se non ci sei tu 
no non voglio restarci più no no no 
Mare mare mare ma cosa son venuto a fare se non ci sei tu 
no non voglio restarci più no no no no 
Mare mare mare avevo voglia di abbracciare tutte quante voi 
ragazze belle del mare mare mare 
Mare mare mare poi lo so che torno sempre a naufragare qui 
Mare mare mare poi lo so che torno sempre a naufragare qui*
​


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

*cinn'hai persu ri tempu pì capilla.
*​


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

....


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

- *2.5*


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

*DUE ORE E QUARANTACINQUE MINUTI*


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *DUE ORE E QUARANTACINQUE MINUTI*


stiamo preparando lo spumante da aprire con il botto, c'è la gara per chi lo fà sentire di più, ed i bicchieri di plastica.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> stiamo preparando lo spumante da aprire con il botto, c'è la gara per chi lo fà sentire di più, ed i bicchieri di plastica.


Champagne testina, champagne, e bicchieri di cristallo. Ogni tanto anche su terra terra bisogna darsi un tono. 

E per finire condite con EVO auahaahaaha


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa unni pozzu chiùù vaiu o barrrr!!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Mi sono scordato che oggi è venerdi! minchia ancora tutto il sabato devo lavorareeeeeeeeeeeeeee:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono scordato che oggi è venerdi! minchia ancora tutto il sabato devo lavorareeeeeeeeeeeeeee:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


tu sei fuori.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

come si fà a darsi un tono: acuto, basso, etc etc.: come si fà?


anzi, a capisti chidda re bicchera ri plastica: mi staiu preoccupannu, stà divintannu troppu spettu e inteliggente: iaurrusu già ci sì.



translate: mi preoccupa questa tua trasformazione repentina, da mediocre analfabeta cretino a distinto cultore della lingua italiana. se progredisci così rapidamente finirà che la prof. Minerva ti farà un baffo.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu sei fuori.... :rotfl::rotfl:



Che è novità compà? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come si fà a darsi un tono: acuto, basso, etc etc.: come si fà?
> 
> 
> anzi, a capisti chidda re bicchera ri plastica: mi staiu preoccupannu, stà divintannu troppu spettu e inteliggente: iaurrusu già ci sì.
> ...


l'altro chi me lo fa?


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono scordato che oggi è venerdi! minchia ancora tutto il sabato devo lavorareeeeeeeeeeeeeee:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ho provato a scriverti qualcosa di carino, come mio solito, per questa tua battuta della minchia, ma non mi basterebbe tutto lo spazio di tranet.

mi sono aristocraticamente pisciato dalla testa ai piedi.


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> l'altro chi me lo fa?


anche questa non è male, anzi,  mi sono di nuovo aristocraticamente pisciato.


 fitusu.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

:angelo:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

ma cosa è successo? sono scomparsi tutti, siamo gli unici due cretini collegati in questo momento su tradinet. 

hai fatto aria?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

un scrivi nuddu, su tutti nferie? s'avissiru abbucari tutti e cincu i ruoti ra machina, si vannu nferie cu trenu, s'avissiru a bucari puru chiddi! si ci vannu cull'aereu s'avissiru a cacari ru scantu


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma cosa è successo? sono scomparsi tutti, siamo gli unici due cretini collegati in questo momento su tradinet.
> 
> hai fatto aria?



Mi sto preoccupando, già due volte abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa. finiscila o cedo... tesoro.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Spè staiu rattannu, nsi sapi mai arricchisciu!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

minchia pigghiavuuu pigghiavuuu, unculu però piessi cincu euri!


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

ancora con il gratta e vinci? claudio è una presa per il culo, per dirla educatamente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma cosa è successo? sono scomparsi tutti, siamo gli unici due cretini collegati in questo momento su tradinet.
> 
> hai fatto aria?



Ci sono anch'io


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ci sono anch'io


Ciao,

pure io ... 
anche se faccio altre cose contemporaneamente ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

siamo rimasti in tre, tre somari e tre briganti .......................


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> siamo rimasti in tre, tre somari e tre briganti .......................



Ciao,

non faccio numero?

sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> pure io ...
> anche se faccio altre cose contemporaneamente ...
> ...



Ciao

Io più che altro scrivo mp

Tra un po' vado a fare il bagno però


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Io più che altro scrivo mp
> 
> Tra un po' vado a fare il bagno però


Ciao Quinti,

io vado verso le tre ... 
ma al lago ... il mare lo sogno 

preparo le ultime cose per il trasloco ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> magari; ma dovrei fare l'antirabbica a yuma prima di partire e non ci siamo coi tempi... deve farla un mese prima
> in Sardegna è obbligatoria


tra un po' temo che tornerà obbligatoria ovunque, hanno dovuto abbattere moltissime volpi qua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, stavo cazzeggiando.
> 
> anche se io ho sempre detto che le "responsabilità" sono sempre di entrambi... non credo sia giusto colpevolizzare solo il traditore


l'altro giorno ne ho letta una carina che ho collegato alla storia delle responsabilità comuni.
Era circa così:

lui: cara, ho un problema
lei: caro, noi siamo una coppia, i tuoi problemi sono anche i miei problemi e se c'è qualcosa che non va, la responsabilità in parte è anche mia e anche io devo devo farmene carico.
lui: cara... abbiamo messo incinta la segretaria


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non faccio numero?
> 
> sienne


certo che fai numero e anche dell'altro per nostra fortuna, è un complimento nel caso avessi dubbi, ma la tua partecipazione è arrivata dopo che io avevo già scritto ..................  eeeee, non complichiamoci la vita. ci siamo, ok.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra un po' temo che tornerà obbligatoria ovunque, hanno dovuto abbattere moltissime volpi qua.



che due palle....  
io finchè non mi obbligano non glielo faccio



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'altro giorno ne ho letta una carina che ho collegato alla storia delle responsabilità comuni.
> Era circa così:
> 
> lui: cara, ho un problema
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
la sapevo


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo che fai numero e anche dell'altro per nostra fortuna, è un complimento nel caso avessi dubbi, ma la tua partecipazione è arrivata dopo che io avevo già scritto ..................  eeeee, non complichiamoci la vita. ci siamo, ok.


Ciao,

nessuna complicazione ... basta con i grilli ... 

:up:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'altro giorno ne ho letta una carina che ho collegato alla storia delle responsabilità comuni.
> Era circa così:
> 
> lui: cara, ho un problema
> ...


:up:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

*sembra di essere in una casa di riposo:*

sono tutti a fare il pisolino pomeridiano.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

*Un giorno e qualche ora*


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

sei tornato, finalmente, qui m'è toccato tenere a bada tutti sti vecchietti, per fortuna alcuni si appisoliscono sul divano, altrimenti, t'immagini il casino?  H7 che non scopa dalla notte dei tempi, sogna sempre soggetti porno, il conte sogna ad occhi aperti e minny si dispera perchè non sogna più. 

un manicomio.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

I sussurri del lama.

La mente è costantemente invasa da cose brutte; negatività, violenza, sentimenti bassi e visioni superficiali che costantemente abbattono la bellezza intrinseca dell’essere umano.Il Buddha ha molto insistito nel suo insegnamento proprio sull’aspetto della bellezza da coltivare sempre e comunque, con una costante sorveglianza sugli istinti e sulle leggi che tendono per compito a trascinare l’essere umano verso il basso.Per opporsi a questa che per l’uomo è tendenza connaturata occorre nutrirsi di quelle virtù che ad essa naturalmente si oppongono; armonia, bellezza, giustezza e nobiltà.L’uomo che si nutre di sentimenti non nobili, attirerà sentimenti parimenti ignobili, che lo porteranno sempre di più nella loro dimensione.Al pari dell’uomo stolto che si circonda di stolti, i sentimenti ignobili si circondano di loro pari.Ma noi abbiamo una fortuna; quella di poterci accorgere della direzione presa dal nostro cuore e, se sbagliata, intervenire riportandola nella giusta via.Vi sono diversi modi di compiere questo: ad esempio con la coltivazione dei pensieri dei saggi del passato. Chi prima di noi ha già pensato in modo retto ci offre grandi spunti su cui fissare il nostro pensiero in modo che attenga sempre i valori più elevati. O ancora, contemplare a lungo immagini di pace, armonia  e bellezza, portandole spesso davanti agli occhi anche nello schermo della memoria.Anche a questo attiene il retto pensare dell’ottuplice sentiero: alla costante sorveglianza sui pensieri in modo che confluiscano nella direzione corretta.Anche se a volte i nostri pensieri ci sfuggono, dobbiamo accorgercene e riportarli in riga; dobbiamo creare dentro di noi un cane da pastore che, in assenza del proprietario del gregge, mantenga i pensieri assieme in marcia verso la direzione voluta.Questo significa, in fondo, coltivare la bellezza interiore: creare una presenza che non deroghi mai da ciò che è armonia, bellezza, giustezza e nobiltà


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Un giorno e qualche ora*


un'oretta abbondante... se non mi rompono all'ultimo momento. Ho già fatto anche tutto quello che dovevo fare la prima settimana del rientro, così non devo correre. E se ne ho voglia allungo le ferie.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei tornato, finalmente, qui m'è toccato tenere a bada tutti sti vecchietti, per fortuna alcuni si appisoliscono sul divano, altrimenti, t'immagini il casino?  H7 che non scopa dalla notte dei tempi, sogna sempre soggetti porno, il conte sogna ad occhi aperti e minny si dispera perchè non sogna più.
> 
> un manicomio.



Fino a quando parli H7, ok capisco; e con il conte , idem. ma, perchè con minerva ci trovo un doppio senso come il ribattere della vecchiaia più volte scritta.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un'oretta abbondante... se non mi rompono all'ultimo momento. Ho già fatto anche tutto quello che dovevo fare la prima settimana del rientro, così non devo correre. E se ne ho voglia allungo le ferie.


Se scendi in Sicilia fammelo sapere, mi piacerebbe prenderti le misure. Non sto broccolando, ti sto MINACCIANDO, MINCHIA PERòò MA SEI PROPRIO CATTIVA!


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fino a quando parli H7, ok capisco; e con il conte , idem. ma, perchè con minerva ci trovo un doppio senso come il ribattere della vecchiaia più volte scritta.


a volte ti traformi in valigia da viaggio con ruote. non zizzaniare.



com'è ca si chiamava du posto che mi hai dato qualche settimana fa che ho perso il bigliettino con appunti e tutto?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Viaggiamo troppo in fretta, viviamo troppo in superficie, diamo importanza a cose effimere, trascurando *il nostro mistero e la nostra bellezza*, diamo tutto per scontato.

In questi miei ultimi anni, ho osservato cambiamenti paradossali nelle persone, allontanamenti assurdi da parte dei figli dai loro genitori, per mettere sull'altare una loro fittizia indipendenza. I figli credono che i loro genitori li aspetteranno sempre, e quindi vivono tranquillamente la loro vita, senza fare neppure una telefonatina e chiedere mamma, babbo come stai. Ed invece no, la vita non è una tranquilla oasi, che ci darà sempre riparo, imprevedibilmente, la morte arriva, e specialmente dopo una certa età, i nostri genitori hanno più probabilità di andarsene e quando accadrà non ci sarà più tempo per abbracciarsi o coccolarsi.

*La bellezza dell'essere umano* è nella sua capacità di provare *amore, e chi ama*, non vuole mai ferire nessuno, figuriamoci un genitore o una persona cara.

Ed invece, vedo tanti anziani abbandonati al loro destino, pronti a giustificare i propri figli, con la classica frase: "hanno la loro famiglia, lavoro, divertimenti, è giusto che vivano la loro vita", ma nel loro cuore l'amarezza li sommerge, e pensano i miei figli si sono dimenticati di me, forse non sono stato un buon genitore, forse non ho saputo insegnargli quali sono le cose davvero importanti.

Chissà forse in parte hanno ragione, i loro figli danno priorità a cose, eventi, e lasciano indietro le persone, compreso i loro genitori anziani, forse hanno paura di specchiarsi in loro, e di vedere cosa diventeranno un domani,....già, perchè se saranno fortunati invecchieranno, e quando accadrà capiranno finalmente,cosa significa essere abbandonati, probabilmente la ruota della vita girerà nello stesso modo, perchè se non insegneranno ai loro discendenti, l'importanza che ha un essere umano, allora la vita sarà solo un misero fallimento, perchè possedere la casa al mare, o in montagna, o i vestiti firmati, non significa conoscere la nostra essenza.

Il mistero è così semplice in questo caso, se riuscissimo ad avere una profonda vita interiore, un dialogo con noi stessi, certi errori non ci sfiorerebbero.

Invece, vedo un mondo che va di corsa, gente trafelata che corre su se stessa, ed abbandona chi ha bisogno di un affetto, di una parola di conforto, magari che crede di essere buona, perchè fa della carità.

Fermiamoci, riflettiamo, chi ha un pochino di sale in zucca, sa che la vita è una ruota, ma possiamo far sì, che la ruota porti buone cose, più umanità, più consapevolezza, soprattutto più amore, senza esclusioni e senza pregiudizi.

Molte le persone che donano se stessi ad altri, complimenti, ma se trascurate le vostre radici, che senso ha?, l'amore non conosce limiti, siamo noi persone ad essere limitate.

Non abbandoniamo i nostri genitori, non abbandoniamo nessuno, anche se queste persone non sono perfette, e non corrispondono al nostro ideale di genitori, o fratelli o amici. Un giorno forse proveremo questo nel momento di maggior fragilità, mai ad insegnare ai nostri figli, che è giusto e lecito abbandonare, perchè sicuramente commetteranno nuovamente i nostri errori ed *il mistero e la bellezza dell'uomo*, saranno soffocati dalla nostra insensibilità, dalla nostra indifferenza.

Pubblicato da angie a 20:17


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a volte ti traformi in valigia da viaggio con ruote. non zizzaniare.
> 
> 
> 
> com'è ca si chiamava du posto che mi hai dato qualche settimana fa che ho perso il bigliettino con appunti e tutto?



Appena ti serve mi telefoni, accussì mi faccio quattro risate prima che ti rispondo dandoti il nome. acus!

Io non zizzanio mai! dico solo la verità, in questo caso quella che tu volevi sotto intendere.


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena ti serve mi telefoni, accussì mi faccio quattro risate prima che ti rispondo dandoti il nome. acus!
> 
> Io non zizzanio mai! dico solo la verità, in questo caso quella che tu volevi sotto intendere.


iaurrusu, purpu e fitusu. ecco ch sì.  

non mettermi zizzania con Minerva che è da quando ho presentato il crudo di pesce che ha imparato ad apprzzarmi. non fare al solito tuo.


semmai allora quando sono, se mai ci sarò, nei pressi di ...... ti squillo: poi se non trovo posto dove andare a dormire, sono cazzi tuoi. Sallo.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> iaurrusu, purpu e fitusu. ecco ch sì.
> 
> non mettermi zizzania con Minerva che è da quando *ho presentato il crudo di pesce che ha imparato ad apprzzarmi. non fare al solito tuo.*
> 
> ...


Mi fermo sul grassetto mpà? continuo? madò ma sei proprio un crasto!! fai i doppi sensi e vuoi scaricare tutto a me! Si ok sei mio amico, ma con minerva serietà però ecchecchez!


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

ma mi nun parlè MICA del merluzzo. testina.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma mi nun parlè MICA del merluzzo. testina.



M'accriri comu un frati mpà, io il merluzzo testina non lo conosco proprio. comunque è la prima volta che lo sento chiamare così, sei proprio unico mpà.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2013)

*-due e mezzo*


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *-due e mezzo*


Mesi?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mesi?


*Un'ora  e mezzo dalle ferie!
sempre che oggi sia sabato. E' sabato? *


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Un'ora  e mezzo dalle ferie!
> sempre che oggi sia sabato. E' sabato? *


si :mrgreen: è sabato :mrgreen: ma ci vedo non c'era bisogno del cartellone :rotfl:buone ferie ultimo :up:


----------



## Lui (5 Agosto 2013)

finalmente anche Ultimo è andato in ferie. staremo tranquilli per un po.


buongiorno.


----------



## Lui (5 Agosto 2013)

ah, dimenticavo: ho conosciuto ULTIMO. che tragedia!


----------



## sienne (5 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ah, dimenticavo: ho conosciuto ULTIMO. che tragedia!


Ciao Lui,

per chi? 
cioè, una tragedia per te ... o lui è una tragedia ... 

sono curiosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (5 Agosto 2013)

per me una tragedia perchè lo è lui. è confuso, ma non solamente nello scrivere, prorprio nella sua persona. aveva vestiti dai colori sgargiantissimi e mocassini neri: un pugno nell'occhio, non lo si poteva guardare e poi i capelli biondi legati a tuppo alto sulla testa, maria solo a pensarci mi sento male. minuto e magrissimo. Per questo ha un bigattino, proprorzionato alla sua statura.  
Quando ci siamo salutati, la persona che era con me m'ha detto "poverino": t'ho detto tutto.


----------



## sienne (5 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per me una tragedia perchè lo è lui. è confuso, ma non solamente nello scrivere, prorprio nella sua persona. aveva vestiti dai colori sgargiantissimi e mocassini neri: un pugno nell'occhio, non lo si poteva guardare e poi i capelli biondi legati a tuppo alto sulla testa, maria solo a pensarci mi sento male. minuto e magrissimo. Per questo ha un bigattino, proprorzionato alla sua statura.
> Quando ci siamo salutati, la persona che era con me m'ha detto "poverino": t'ho detto tutto.


Ciao Lui

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

perfetta descrizione :up: ... 

mi dispiace per te ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> per me una tragedia perchè lo è lui. è confuso, ma non solamente nello scrivere, prorprio nella sua persona. aveva vestiti dai colori sgargiantissimi e mocassini neri: un pugno nell'occhio, non lo si poteva guardare e poi i capelli biondi legati a tuppo alto sulla testa, maria solo a pensarci mi sento male. minuto e magrissimo. Per questo ha un bigattino, proprorzionato alla sua statura.
> Quando ci siamo salutati, la persona che era con me m'ha detto "poverino": t'ho detto tutto.


Ma poverino per l'alicetta che ha fra le gambe o per il resto?


----------



## Lui (5 Agosto 2013)

ma inoltre lo rendeva così "poverino" e comico allo stesso tempo il luogo dove era stato segregato per il suo lavoro: uno stanzino con tanto di scope e stracci per le pulizie, risme di carta ovunque disposte a pile che a stento facevano intravedere questo suo corpicino dietro la scrivania: guarda, disarmante.  


adesso mi spiego perchè è così.


----------



## Lui (5 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma poverino per l'alicetta che ha fra le gambe o per il resto?


hai finito le ferie?  ben tornato. 


no, l'alicetta sarebbe già tantissimo, avevi ragione a parlare di bigattino, ma s'è vergognato e non ce l'ha voluta far vedere: poverino alla seconda.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma inoltre lo rendeva così "poverino" e comico allo stesso tempo il luogo dove era stato segregato per il suo lavoro: uno stanzino con tanto di scope e stracci per le pulizie, risme di carta ovunque disposte a pile che a stento facevano intravedere questo suo corpicino dietro la scrivania: guarda, disarmante.
> 
> 
> adesso mi spiego perchè è così.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

fantozzi magro!


----------



## Lui (5 Agosto 2013)

esattamente. ecco anche il perchè di questo suo nick, Ultimo: a tutto c'è un perchè, adesso si spiegano tante cose, poverino.


pensa che dopo essere stato da lui avevo bisogno di bere qualcosa, quindi ho cercato un bar e indovina dove sono andato a finire? nel bar che frequenta proprio lui: non appena m'ha visto entrare la signorina m'ha chiesto: " lei è stato a XXXXXXXXXXX ed ha incontrato il signor Claudio, poverino, è vero? le si legge in viso". 

renditi conto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> esattamente. ecco anche il perchè di questo suo nick, Ultimo: a tutto c'è un perchè, adesso si spiegano tante cose, poverino.
> 
> 
> pensa che dopo essere stato da lui avevo bisogno di bere qualcosa, quindi ho cercato un bar e indovina dove sono andato a finire? nel bar che frequenta proprio lui: non appena m'ha visto entrare la signorina m'ha chiesto: " lei è stato a XXXXXXXXXXX ed ha incontrato il signor Claudio, poverino, è vero? le si legge in viso".
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quasi difficile da credere, eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai finito le ferie?  ben tornato.
> 
> 
> no, l'alicetta sarebbe già tantissimo, avevi ragione a parlare di bigattino, ma s'è vergognato e non ce l'ha voluta far vedere: poverino alla seconda.


Quando è che rientra dalle ferie? .... Nel frattempo avete tempo di rifargli il guardaroba . (a chiacchiere.... Sai taglia e cuci)  buongiorno


----------



## Lui (5 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando è che rientra dalle ferie? .... Nel frattempo avete tempo di rifargli il guardaroba . (a chiacchiere.... Sai taglia e cuci)  buongiorno


ma io sono sincero, cosa credi? vedrai che quando si collegherà dirà che è tutto vero. che poi, non è che ne stiamo parlando male.

quando l'ho visto mi veneiva da ridergli in faccia, non l'ho fatto per scrupolo. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (6 Agosto 2013)

buongiorno cari, come và. spero stiate soffrendo il caldo e che non abbiate alcun riparo, soprattutto chi di voi è sparapanzato al mare o anche in montagna oppure ovunque siate ma non al lavoro. :blank:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*ciao*



Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno cari, come và. spero stiate soffrendo il caldo e che non abbiate alcun riparo, soprattutto chi di voi è sparapanzato al mare o anche in montagna oppure ovunque siate ma non al lavoro. :blank:


Beato tu,hai avuto l'onore di conoscere il grandissimo claudio....!Pensa che quartetto:daniele,ultimo,oscuro,e te....povere donne!


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno cari, come và. spero stiate soffrendo il caldo e che non abbiate alcun riparo, soprattutto chi di voi è sparapanzato al mare o anche in montagna oppure ovunque siate ma non al lavoro. :blank:


Ciao 

non sto soffrendo il caldo. 
sto traslocando. mi trovo nel treno. 
le mie cose le ho caricate questa mattina.

sienne


----------



## Lui (6 Agosto 2013)

perchè povere donne, piuttosto poveri noi.

daniele, però, spero non me ne voglia, non mi pare molto portato ad un certo genere di cose, lo vedo più da convento di clausura con il frustino rampinato ad espiare le proprie colpe. 

cioè, forse nel quartetto potrebbe anche starci, considerato che:
tu fai i culi
io qualunque cosa
poverino (ultimo) guarda 
daniele piange.  vedi, stona. già mezza stonatura è poverino, con daniele siamo proprio terra terra.


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè povere donne, piuttosto poveri noi.
> 
> daniele, però, spero non me ne voglia, non mi pare molto portato ad un certo genere di cose, lo vedo più da convento di clausura con il frustino rampinato ad espiare le proprie colpe.
> 
> ...


Ciao Lui,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> perchè povere donne, piuttosto poveri noi.
> 
> daniele, però, spero non me ne voglia, non mi pare molto portato ad un certo genere di cose, lo vedo più da convento di clausura con il frustino rampinato ad espiare le proprie colpe.
> 
> ...


Daniele piange?ma scherzi?daniele ha bisogno solo del giusto detonatore,Ultimo guarda e si smanaccia il bigattino con le mani di barbie....


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè povere donne, piuttosto poveri noi.
> 
> daniele, però, spero non me ne voglia, non mi pare molto portato ad un certo genere di cose, lo vedo più da convento di clausura con il frustino rampinato ad espiare le proprie colpe.
> 
> ...


:risata:


----------



## Lui (6 Agosto 2013)

Si N, dove vai? 

se lasci i monti, le pecorelle a chi faranno ciao? 

olala iu
olala iu
olala iu
olala iu
olala iu
olala iu
olala ii.


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SiN, dove vai?
> 
> se lasci i monti, le pecorelle a chi faranno ciao?
> 
> ...


Ciao Lui,

vado a vivere con nostra figlia in una città, Basilea.
un po' strano mi fa, a dire il vero. 
per fortuna, vicino allo Zoo di Basilea. 
le montagne ecc. mi mancheranno, si.
ma sono curiosa di cosa mi aspetta ... 
incontrerò sicuramente altre cose belle. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi il gioco è bello quando dura poco. Va bene il caldo, la noia, un lavoro fatto di malavoglia ma parlare quasi solo di sesso e prendervi in giro per le misure (che a sto punto davvero finiamo per immaginare risibili, vista l'ossessione) e parlare di donne come culi più o meno disponibili vi fa apparire come dei tredicenni brufolosi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi il gioco è bello quando dura poco. Va bene il caldo, la noia, un lavoro fatto di malavoglia ma parlare quasi solo di sesso e prendervi in giro per le misure (che a sto punto davvero finiamo per immaginare risibili, vista l'ossessione) e parlare di donne come culi più o meno disponibili vi fa apparire come dei tredicenni brufolosi.


Prendo tutto come un complimento!:up:


----------



## Lui (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi il gioco è bello quando dura poco. Va bene il caldo, la noia, un lavoro fatto di malavoglia ma parlare quasi solo di sesso e prendervi in giro per le misure (che a sto punto davvero finiamo per immaginare risibili, vista l'ossessione) e parlare di donne come culi più o meno disponibili vi fa apparire come dei tredicenni brufolosi.


ma brunetta, non è un gioco, è la realtà.

poverino è poverino per ovvie ragioni, oscuro è il lato cattivo della vita, il fustigatore, io non mi lamento.

per i brufoli uso il sapone di marsiglia che con la soda caustica elimina ogni effetto negativo.

grazie comunque, parliamo d'altro.

quanto devono essere grandi le bocce di una donna per essere definite tali?


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ma brunetta, non è un gioco, è la realtà.
> 
> poverino è poverino per ovvie ragioni, oscuro è il lato cattivo della vita, il fustigatore, io non mi lamento.
> 
> ...


Grazie del complimento,sono solo il lato VERO della vita,sono l'isola delle verità non dette,sono l'isola dove le cazzate hanno vita corta,sono la vita reale!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendo tutto come un complimento!:up:


Ti piace sentirti tredicenne, per i brufoli usi la soda caustica come Lui? Hanno inventato degli antibiotici molto efficaci.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma brunetta, non è un gioco, è la realtà.
> 
> poverino è poverino per ovvie ragioni, oscuro è il lato cattivo della vita, il fustigatore, io non mi lamento.
> 
> ...


Se fai un giro in un negozio di intimo capirai che la definizione dipende dal modello.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piace sentirti tredicenne, per i brufoli usi la soda caustica come Lui? Hanno inventato degli antibiotici molto efficaci.


No, mi piace affrontare le difficoltà della vita con il sorriso,ma capisco anche quelli che non gli garba sta cosa....!Mi piace sentirmi quello che sono.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, mi piace affrontare le difficoltà della vita con il sorriso,ma capisco anche quelli che non gli garba sta cosa....!Mi piace sentirmi quello che sono.


Il sorriso è graditissimo.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sorriso è graditissimo.


Anche quando ho dei seri motivi per non ridere prefersico sempre sorridere e far sorridere....e torno 13 enne,forse perchè a quell'età sorridevo meno.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche quando ho dei seri motivi per non ridere prefersico sempre sorridere e far sorridere....e torno 13 enne,forse perchè a quell'età sorridevo meno.


Io adoro sentirmi una quindicenne. Però non è che per sentirmi quindicenne devo essere una quindicenne che discute delle misure di quelli che passano.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Vabbè*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io adoro sentirmi una quindicenne. Però non è che per sentirmi quindicenne devo essere una quindicenne che discute delle misure di quelli che passano.


E vabbè mica è colpa mia se sono super dotato.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè mica è colpa mia se sono super dotato.


:confuso::applauso::bandiera:


----------



## Annuccia (6 Agosto 2013)

ciao bella gente
come va?
io faccio il conto alla rovescia..tra pochi giorni si chiude per un pò e si riposa..

non vedo l'ora.

non ho tempo di leggere tutte le novità, non sono aggiornata per niente e mi dispiace...
mi siete mancati vi ho pensato ma non ho avuto modo di collegarmi e condividere due risate con voi come un tempo.


fa caldo.
caldissimo....

un bacio grosso a tutti.

anna.


----------



## Lui (6 Agosto 2013)

annuccia, cara, tu sicuramente mi capirai: Unni ta fattu a stati ora fatti u 'nvernu.


brunè, a brunè, arripjate.  madonna santissima benedetta. lasciaci scherzare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> annuccia, cara, tu sicuramente mi capirai: Unni ta fattu a stati ora fatti u 'nvernu.
> 
> 
> brunè, a brunè, arripjate.  madonna santissima benedetta. lasciaci scherzare.


Scherzate ma, cazzo, scherzate sempre e solo su cazzo e culo e figa. Dopo un po' non fa più ridere neanche a tre anni.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

:rotfl: son riusciti a farlo dire pure a te





Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzate ma, *cazzo,* scherzate sempre e solo su cazzo e culo e figa. Dopo un po' non fa più ridere neanche a tre anni.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl: son riusciti a farlo dire pure a te


Forse era voluto?


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse era voluto?


se non l'avessi voluto non l'avresti detto:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Scherzate ma, cazzo, scherzate sempre e solo su cazzo e culo e figa. *Dopo un po' non fa più ridere neanche a tre anni.


Grande Giove!


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzate ma, cazzo, scherzate sempre e solo su cazzo e culo e figa. Dopo un po' non fa più ridere neanche a tre anni.


Ho capito ma se a me un film non fa ridere evito di guardarlo,non mi metto a rompere i coglioni a chi vuol vederlo.....!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito ma se a me un film non fa ridere evito di guardarlo,non mi metto a rompere i coglioni a chi vuol vederlo.....!


Per me sei un Benigni che fa solo Pierino contro tutti mentre sai far di meglio e questo vale anche per Lui.


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei un Benigni che fa solo Pierino contro tutti mentre sai far di meglio e questo vale anche per Lui.


Peccato, adoro alvaro vitali che trovo più divertente dell'ultimo benigni.Detto fra noi,adoravo e adoro troisi!:up:


----------



## Lui (7 Agosto 2013)

come prima cosa mi complimento con Minerva per l'avatar: ciò che copre il viso e lascia intravedere due occhi fantastici e la lingua protesa a prendere qualcosa, di piccolo, mi fa pensare ad un film hard interpretato da Ultimo. 
brava minerva, stai diventando sottile.

come seconda cosa, mi scomplimento con brunetta, in quanto pensavo fosse una donna matura saggia e, se non alla pari di minerva, comunque anche lei aristocratica: quelle parole poco fini hanno svelato un tuo lato oscuro.


a proposito di oscuro: non pensi che ci stanno rompendo i ............. ? 
(non lo scrivo per non offendere la sensibilità di qualcuno) 

la colpa di tutto questo è mia, perchè da presidente del CLUB dei TERRA TERRA, sostenuto ad altri due soci fondatori ed altri onorari, ho permesso l'ingresso al CLUB di gente non consona all'ambiente, attirando così le ire ed il disappunto di coloro a cui avevamo rifiutato l'adesione.

 Mi scuso con i soci tutti e mi ritengo pronto, considerando l'accaduto, a presentare le mie dimissioni.


Lui.


----------



## Lui (7 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse era voluto?


cos'è, non hai trovato chi te lo dà e ci hai rinunciato?  e per questo che sei così ............... ?

adesso si spiegano tante cose.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cos'è, non hai trovato chi te lo dà e ci hai rinunciato?  e per questo che sei così ............... ?
> 
> adesso si spiegano tante cose.


mamma mia che banalità.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cos'è, non hai trovato chi te lo dà e ci hai rinunciato?  e per questo che sei così ............... ?
> 
> adesso si spiegano tante cose.



:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (7 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia che banalità.


sapevo che avresti apprezzato. 

considera che nella vita banalità ed amenità la fanno da padrone. ci sarebbe anche dell'altro, interessante e culturalmente sostenuto, minima parte e non per tutti. 

ma dimmi:  come mai tu ti trovi qui? non al club intendo, qui a tradimento.net.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sapevo che avresti apprezzato.
> 
> considera che nella vita banalità ed amenità la fanno da padrone. ci sarebbe anche dell'altro, interessante e culturalmente sostenuto, minima parte e non per tutti.
> 
> ma dimmi:  come mai tu ti trovi qui? non al club intendo, qui a tradimento.net.


passavo di qui , l'aria era buona , il cibo ottimo e il prezzo adeguato e mi sono fermata a svernare a rapallo


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2013)

Minni cazzo, sei inguardabile con quell'avatar.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato, adoro alvaro vitali che trovo più divertente dell'ultimo benigni.Detto fra noi,adoravo e adoro troisi!:up:


Era un esempio qualsiasi per definire livelli differenti. Di certo Vitali l'Oscar non l'ha vinto. Sai far di meglio, questo è certo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cos'è, non hai trovato chi te lo dà e ci hai rinunciato?  e per questo che sei così ............... ?
> 
> adesso si spiegano tante cose.


Stavo per rispondere al post precedente. Poi ho visto questo :unhappy:. Al post precedente stavo rispondendo che ho mandato a cagare nel quinto post che ho scritto. Ho un buon repertorio anch'io semplicemente non ritengo opportuno usarlo alla cazzo di cane. Preoccupati di chi la dà a te e non a chi la do io. Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un esempio qualsiasi per definire livelli differenti. Di certo Vitali l'Oscar non l'ha vinto. Sai far di meglio, questo è certo.


Molto meglio,ma adoro anche il mio lato trash!


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> come prima cosa mi complimento con Minerva per l'avatar: ciò che copre il viso e lascia intravedere due occhi fantastici e la lingua protesa a prendere qualcosa, di piccolo, mi fa pensare ad un film hard interpretato da Ultimo.
> brava minerva, stai diventando sottile.
> 
> come seconda cosa, mi scomplimento con brunetta, in quanto pensavo fosse una donna matura saggia e, se non alla pari di minerva, comunque anche lei aristocratica: quelle parole poco fini hanno svelato un tuo lato oscuro.
> ...


Cosa aggiungere?le varie peripezie ultimamente accadute,mi hanno cambiato,sono diventato tollerante,più elastico,posso trovare poco divertenti alcuni post che per altri lo sono,quindi evito di postare....!Ognuno il suo metro,ho imparato a lasciar correre...!:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa aggiungere?le varie peripezie ultimamente accadute,mi hanno cambiato,sono diventato tollerante,più elastico,posso trovare poco divertenti alcuni post che per altri lo sono,quindi evito di postare....!Ognuno il suo metro,ho imparato a lasciar correre...!:up:


stai li con il bicchierino di plastica?


----------



## Lui (7 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo per rispondere al post precedente. Poi ho visto questo :unhappy:.


cara, *ma non state sempre lì a fare polemica*: a volte tu , minerva e tante altre o altri e spesso anche io, polemizziamo o condanniamo o apprezziamo, al contrario, alcune considerazioni, frasi, battute e critiche più o meno marginali, non sempre all'altezza del nostro Q.I. , anzi spesso e volentieri molto amene e basse. Io non mi reputo un granchè intelligente, interessante, colto, erudito, blasonato, aristocratico, spudorato, coglionizzato, arrapato, etc etc etc, insomma per farla breve, mi catalogo nella media,( qualcuna di voi, non faccio nomi, starà pensando "molto più in basso della media, caro mio") anche questa così come la bellezza, soggettiva. Il fatto che io spesso e volentieri, per non dire costantemente sempre, faccia dica scriva incommentabili e  grette battute, sta nel fatto che ho avuto una vita mooooolto segnata da eventi negativi e, come ben sai continuano a essere presenti, chi non ne ha avuto, ed allora mi pongo nella condizione di ameno, di sfacciato, iarrusu, di poco intelligente e molto diseducato, perchè ciò mi aiuta a sopperire alle tante rughe che solcano il mio viso.

in sostanza: ho le palle piene di problemi a cui dover far fronte giornalmente, alle domande e alle risposte non trovate e, qui, se voi me lo permettete, sfogo tutta la mia stupidità, da non intendere nel suo originario significato.
 è una forma di difesa: minchiare per non chiagniere.


grazie dell'attenzione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cos'è, *non hai trovato chi te lo dà e ci hai rinunciato?  e per questo che sei così ............... ?
> *
> adesso si spiegano tante cose.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo per rispondere al post precedente. Poi ho visto questo :unhappy:. Al post precedente stavo rispondendo che ho mandato a cagare nel quinto post che ho scritto. Ho un buon repertorio anch'io semplicemente non ritengo opportuno usarlo alla cazzo di cane. *Preoccupati di chi la dà a te e non a chi la do io. *Grazie.





Lui ha detto:


> cara, *ma non state sempre lì a fare polemica*: a volte tu , minerva e tante altre o altri e spesso anche io, polemizziamo o condanniamo o apprezziamo, al contrario, alcune considerazioni, frasi, battute e critiche più o meno marginali, non sempre all'altezza del nostro Q.I. , anzi spesso e volentieri molto amene e basse. Io non mi reputo un granchè intelligente, interessante, colto, erudito, blasonato, aristocratico, spudorato, coglionizzato, arrapato, etc etc etc, insomma per farla breve, mi catalogo nella media,( qualcuna di voi, non faccio nomi, starà pensando "molto più in basso della media, caro mio") anche questa così come la bellezza, soggettiva. Il fatto che io spesso e volentieri, per non dire costantemente sempre, faccia dica scriva incommentabili e  grette battute, sta nel fatto che ho avuto una vita mooooolto segnata da eventi negativi e, come ben sai continuano a essere presenti, chi non ne ha avuto, ed allora mi pongo nella condizione di ameno, di sfacciato, iarrusu, di poco intelligente e molto diseducato, perchè ciò mi aiuta a sopperire alle tante rughe che solcano il mio viso.
> 
> in sostanza: ho le palle piene di problemi a cui dover far fronte giornalmente, alle domande e alle risposte non trovate e, qui, se voi me lo permettete, sfogo tutta la mia stupidità, da non intendere nel suo originario significato.
> è una forma di difesa: minchiare per non chiagniere.
> ...


Quello evidenziato è cazzeggio non gradito.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello evidenziato è cazzeggio non gradito.


[video=youtube;SNtcWICCB74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNtcWICCB74[/video]

Ma guarda qui...
Sei la solita prima li istighi e vai a tormentarli
e poi ti lamenti delle conseguenze...eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello evidenziato è cazzeggio non gradito.


CHI TI DICE CHE SIA CAZZEGGIO? 
non gradito, sono cazzi tuoi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> CHI TI DICE CHE SIA CAZZEGGIO?
> non gradito, sono cazzi tuoi.


Sai che...
Ci furono tempi
In cui lei diceva
questo utente sarebbe da bannare
e il giorno dopo l'utente spariva...

Io stesso sai fui sospeso per STALKING.

E fu lì che mia moglie scrisse a fedifrago e non ad admin...
Per sapere che cosa avevo combinato
per essere accusato di stalking...

Ma mio caro Lui, se guardi quel film...

Alla fine sono quelli come Garrett a farle girare la ciribiricoccola eh?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> CHI TI DICE CHE SIA CAZZEGGIO?
> non gradito, sono cazzi tuoi.


OK


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sai che...
> Ci furono tempi
> In cui lei diceva
> questo utente sarebbe da bannare
> ...


Ellamiseria, tutto sto potere?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> OK


Non che mi cambi qualcosa,ma allora tu sei"persa" per davvero?Sai voglio essere sincero:come brunetta ti sei posta nei miei confronti sempre correttamente,anzi non ho proprio nulla da eccepire,poi possiamo aver opinioni diverse, ci mancherebbe,abbiam sempre avuto scambi di idee all'insegna del rispetto e dell'educazione!Da"persa"ti dico che ti dovresti vergognare ad essere tornata,ti dovresti vergognare per quello che ti sei permessa di fare in passato,ti dovresti vergognare per quello che ti sei permessa di dire sulla mia persona,ti dovresti vergognare della mafia che avevi creato qui dentro tu e quell'altro"DELINQUENTE"di fedifrago.Spero vivamente che tu non sia persa,perchè mi sentirei preso per il culo,e capirei anche perchè questo cambio di nick...troppe cose da farti perdonare,veramente troppe!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non che mi cambi qualcosa,ma allora tu sei"persa" per davvero?Sai voglio essere sincero:come brunetta ti sei posta nei miei confronti sempre correttamente,anzi non ho proprio nulla da eccepire,poi possiamo aver opinioni diverse, ci mancherebbe,abbiam sempre avuto scambi di idee all'insegna del rispetto e dell'educazione!Da"persa"ti dico che ti dovresti vergognare ad essere tornata,ti dovresti vergognare per quello che ti sei permessa di fare in passato,ti dovresti vergognare per quello che ti sei permessa di dire sulla mia persona,ti dovresti vergognare della mafia che avevi creato qui dentro tu e quell'altro"DELINQUENTE"di fedifrago.Spero vivamente che tu non sia persa,perchè mi sentirei preso per il culo,e capirei anche perchè questo cambio di nick...troppe cose da farti perdonare,veramente troppe!


:yoga:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :yoga:


Ho capito.....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che...
> Ci furono tempi
> In cui lei diceva
> questo utente sarebbe da bannare
> ...


Dovresti specificare che fedifrago e admin erano la stessa persona,ma chiaramente la cosa era stata tenuta in grande segreto per permettere ad una cricca di utenti di fare i comodacci loro...!


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

allora la mafia è anche qui. porca puttana (qui si può dire perchè siamo al club ed e è permesso tutto il peggio), ed io che pensavo fosse solo una COSA NOSTRA. devo avvisare Poverino, non sia mai dicesse qualcosa di irrispettoso.

ma la cupola, chi è? si sa?

ho rischiato grosso, grazie amici.

eccellenza, scussasse, bacio le mani, non sapevo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> allora la mafia è anche qui. porca puttana (qui si può dire perchè siamo al club ed e è permesso tutto il peggio), ed io che pensavo fosse solo una COSA NOSTRA. devo avvisare Poverino, non sia mai dicesse qualcosa di irrispettoso.
> 
> ma la cupola, chi è? si sa?
> 
> ...


Diciamo che qualche utente aveva scambiato sto posto per casa sua,la famosa crikka milanese,se ne sono viste di belle,una serie di prepotenze,azioni scellerate,forme di razzismo verso certi utenti,insomma ricevevi  minacce se interagivi con certi utenti,io poi ho ricevuto anche minacce alla persona dal loro capo in pectore,minacce di una certa gravità,gente di 50 anni..devo dire che prenderli a calci in culo uno ad uno è stato molto gratificante,vedere il loro capo sbeffeggiato e minacciato di azioni legali,ancora più divertente!Persa in questo contesto demenziale rappresentava un personaggio di spicco,reprimende a cazzo,parziale,scorretta,estrazione spiccatamente sinistroide,un curruculum forumistico di tutto rispetto,da far impallidire anche il conte,e ho detto tutto...!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Però*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :yoga:


Pensandoci bene credo che farò molta fatica a digerire la tua presenza,forse troppa!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensandoci bene credo che farò molta fatica a digerire la tua presenza,forse troppa!


:yoga:relax


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :yoga:relax


Relax?avrei i miei buoni motivi per avercela con te non credi?e pensandoci bene anche da brunetta.....!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che...
> Ci furono tempi
> In cui lei diceva
> questo utente sarebbe da bannare
> ...


c'è di bello che non sei niente rancoroso:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> c'è di bello che non sei niente rancoroso:mrgreen:


Di brutto c'è che sarebbe scorrettissimo ripresentarsi con altro nick e carpire la buona fede di quello che è stato sempre un tuo acerrimo nemico...ma che ha sempre avuto la decenza di scriverti in faccia quello che pensava di te e dei tuoi amici!Parlo di me chiaramente....!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2013)

Di nuovo Persa o non Persa questo e' il dilemma? Una soap opera ormai.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Dilemma*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Di nuovo Persa o non Persa questo e' il dilemma? Una soap opera ormai.


Nella vita ci vuole coraggio!Ci vuole coraggioad ammettere i propri errori,a scusarsi per i propri errori,avere quanto meno l'onestà intellettuale di comportarsi correttamente,ho sempre avuto una pessima opinione di persa,e se brunetta fosse persa si sarebbe comportata di merda ancora una volta..........!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2013)

Oscu ma comunque avrebbe dimostrato di essere cambiata perché adesso Brunetta e' benvoluta e amichevole, quindi perché insistere se pure fosse?


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

guarda guarda guarda e, chissà cosa ancora uscirebbe fuori se si scoprissero gli altarini di altri utenti, magari blasonati.


com'è vero che il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Bravo*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Oscu ma comunque avrebbe dimostrato di essere cambiata perché adesso Brunetta e' benvoluta e amichevole, quindi perché insistere se pure fosse?


Disamina acuta,magari ho dei motivi che sto aspettando di tirare fuori....per adesso!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> guarda guarda guarda e, chissà cosa ancora uscirebbe fuori se si scoprissero gli altarini di altri utenti, magari blasonati.
> 
> 
> com'è vero che il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.


Io aspetto....!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

persa è sempre stata benvoluta e amichevole...non equivochiamo e ricordiamo bene che è stata una colossale gaffe dell'admin a farla fuori.
questo per chiarezza


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Disamina acuta,magari ho dei motivi che sto aspettando di tirare fuori....per adesso!


Voglio dire dal tuo racconto emerge che questa cricca alla fine e' andata via. Avete vinto quindi. A distanza di anni il forum e' diventato un posto piacevole. Perché rivangare il passato? Per vendetta? Ma hai detto tu stesso che alla fine sta Persa ha avuto il suo. Non accanitevi dai


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> persa è sempre stata benvoluta e amichevole...non equivochiamo e ricordiamo bene che è stata una colossale gaffe dell'admin a farla fuori.
> questo per chiarezza


Con te forse...!E se fosse come scrivi tu... e sai bene che stai scrivendo una grandissima porcata,non avrebbe avuto senso tornare qui sotto altro nick.Se non hai nulla da nascondere torni a testa alta!Minerva mi meraviglio di te...!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> persa è sempre stata benvoluta e amichevole...non equivochiamo e ricordiamo bene che è stata una colossale gaffe dell'admin a farla fuori.
> questo per chiarezza



quoto la seconda parte, per la prima direi non da tutti e soprattutto lei non lo era con tutti, a volte anche senza motivo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con te forse...!E se fosse come scrivi tu... e sai bene che stai scrivendo una grandissima porcata,*non avrebbe avuto senso tornare qui sotto altro nick.*Se non hai nulla da nascondere torni a testa alta!Minerva mi meraviglio di te...!


quoto in grassetto. Da una tutta d'un pezzo come si faceva passare mi sarei aspettata un rientro diverso


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Voglio dire dal tuo racconto emerge che questa cricca alla fine e' andata via. Avete vinto quindi. A distanza di anni il forum e' diventato un posto piacevole. Perché rivangare il passato? Per vendetta? Ma hai detto tu stesso che alla fine sta Persa ha avuto il suo. Non accanitevi dai


Ok,diciamo che se mi avesse ignorato da brunetta forse sarei d'accordo con te....!Invece proprio non è andata così...!


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

io all'epoca non c'ero...quindi non saprei... 
mi dovrei basare su cose che mi sono state raccontate ma non mi pare il caso.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,diciamo che se mi avesse ignorato da brunetta forse sarei d'accordo con te....!Invece proprio non è andata così...!


infatti cosi sarebbe una porcata


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> quoto in grassetto. Da una tutta d'un pezzo come si faceva passare mi sarei aspettata un rientro diverso


Minerva è schifosamente faziosa,se non conoscessi la sua onestà sarebbe da mandarla a cagare.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto la seconda parte, per la prima direi non da tutti e soprattutto lei non lo era con tutti, a volte anche senza motivo


per la parte dove ho da dire negativamente su di lei aspetto un confronto diretto.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva è *schifosamente* faziosa,se non conoscessi la sua onestà sarebbe da mandarla a cagare.


sbagli ed hai la memoria corta ma poco male.ti chiedo solo di evitare avverbi e aggettivi del genere


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> per la parte dove ho da dire negativamente su di lei aspetto un confronto diretto.


Ripeto:se fosse come scrivi tu,e tu sai benissimo che hai scritto una nefandezza,sarebbe tornata con il suo nick confrontandosi con chi doveva farlo e dando le sue spiegazioni...non è andata così per nulla,anzi......!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> sbagli ed hai la memoria corta ma poco male.ti chiedo solo di evitare avverbi e aggettivi del genere


No,e tu sai bene quanto persa si sia comportata malissimo.Non puoi e non devi arrogarti il diritto di scrivere che era ben voluta da tutti!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:se fosse come scrivi tu,e tu sai benissimo che hai scritto una* nefandezza*,sarebbe tornata con il suo nick confrontandosi con chi doveva farlo e dando le sue spiegazioni...non è andata così per nulla,anzi......!


non è un dialogo possibile, aurevoir


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Ma sto Fedigrafo o come minchia si chiamava è l'attuale Quibbercoso?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non è un dialogo possibile, aurevoir


No,è che quando non sai rispondere teli.Sono anni che agisci così.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è un dialogo possibile, aurevoir


Vabbè, ma uno non è che se ti scrive che hai vergato una nefandezza devi per forza fare l'offesa alla cazzo di cane tanto per, Minni. Che voglio dire, con tutte le minchionate che scrivi dovresti altezzosamente sbatterti in faccia la porta da sola continuamente.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto Fedigrafo o come minchia si chiamava è l'attuale Quibbercoso?


No,era uno dei tre gestori,insieme a brujia, quibber curava solo la parte tecnica...!La gestione di questo forum in mano a questo signore era a dir poco stomachevole,si era formata una cricca,o con loro o contro di loro,un bel giorno quibbel ha preso atto di questa situazione indecorosa e li ha mandati affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.GIUSTAMENTE!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,è che quando non sai rispondere teli.Sono anni che agisci così.


rispondere a cosa?io non devo spiegazioni a nessuno ; non sono in altri forum ma nemmeno sto qui a criticare ....quello che ho da dire a persa lo dirò quando si rivelerà senza fare comunella e appoggiare gli sfoghi di qualcuno.
invito a leggere tutto e questo basta


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,era uno dei tre gestori,insieme a brujia, quibber curava solo la parte tecnica...!La gestione di questo forum in mano a questo signore era a dir poco stomachevole,si era formata una cricca,o con loro o contro di loro,un bel giorno quibbel ha preso atto di questa situazione indecorosa e li ha mandati affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.GIUSTAMENTE!


Ah, dicevo. Che Squib a fare la cricca, cioè lo stesso Squib che scrive che a due anni è scappato di casa e che dormendo e sognando si può ringiovanire di anni ed anni, non ce lo vedevo.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,era uno dei tre gestori,insieme a brujia, quibber curava solo la parte tecnica...!La gestione di questo forum in mano a questo signore era a dir poco stomachevole,si era formata una cricca,o con loro o contro di loro,un bel giorno quibbel ha preso atto di questa situazione indecorosa e li ha mandati affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.GIUSTAMENTE!


E gli altri due che hai detto? Non è che sono anche loro qui in incognito? E il resto della cricca? E se fossero qui dietro un nick con cui magari vai anche d'accordo? Le persone cambiano amico mio e non possiamo pretendere che vogliano riaprire ferite rimarginate.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> rispondere a cosa?io non devo spiegazioni a nessuno ; non sono in altri forum ma nemmeno sto qui a criticare ....quello che ho da dire a persa lo dirò quando si rivelerà senza fare comunella e appoggiare gli sfoghi di qualcuno.
> invito a leggere tutto e questo basta


Prima scrivi di persa che era ben voluta da tutti... e sai bene che non era così,poi quando ti scrivo che se era come scrivi tu, sarebbe tornata con il suo nick originale mi dai una risposta che a leggerla fa solo ridere?Faresti prima a a scrivere che eri sua amica,e che dei suoi comportamenti errati te ne fregavi.Insomma minerva,essere paladini delle cose giuste,delle azioni giuste,significa anche rimetterci qualche volta,significa anche prendere le distanze da un'amica e scrivere che quell'amica ha sbagliato!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> E gli altri due che hai detto? Non è che sono anche loro qui in incognito? E il resto della cricca? E se fossero qui dietro un nick con cui magari vai anche d'accordo? Le persone cambiano amico mio e non possiamo pretendere che vogliano riaprire ferite rimarginate.


Ho capito almeno se torni qui con altro nick evita di usare oscuro per colpire qualcuno che ti sta più sul cazzo di oscuro....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Quibb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, dicevo. Che Squib a fare la cricca, cioè lo stesso Squib che scrive che a due anni è scappato di casa e che dormendo e sognando si può ringiovanire di anni ed anni, non ce lo vedevo.


Quibb non c'era mai....purtroppo!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2013)

Oscuro non riesco a seguirti perché tutta sta strategia machiavellica su un forum di corna mi appare fantascienza. Chi colpisce chi e come? Anzi no non dirmelo. Tutto sommato facessero quello che vogliono: io non c'ero e per me possono essere piacevoli forumisti come tutti. Basta che però non parte sempre la caccia a Persa a danno di Brunetta


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima scrivi di persa che era ben voluta da tutti... e sai bene che non era così,poi quando ti scrivo che se era come scrivi tu, sarebbe tornata con il suo nick originale mi dai una risposta che a leggerla fa solo ridere?Faresti prima a a scrivere che eri sua amica,e che dei suoi comportamenti errati te ne fregavi.Insomma minerva,essere paladini delle cose giuste,delle azioni giuste,significa anche rimetterci qualche volta,significa anche prendere le distanze da un'amica e scrivere che quell'amica ha sbagliato!


....mi sa che ti manca qualche parte.
con persa ho discusso molto e nell'ultima parte  della sua vita forumistica qui dentro eravamo piuttosto in disaccordo (poi amici non ne ho in genere )
ciò non toglie avere un minimo di obiettività che mi fa dire che , come tutti noi, a qualcuno era simpatica, ad altri antipatica nella norma
ma parlarne come una delinquente allontanata per chissà quale infame motivo è scorretto, falso e meschino.
poi per dire certe cose a lei...
non ho certo aspettato che ne parlassi tu
preferisco sempre parlare direttamente però rivolgendomi alla persona di cui parlo


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....mi sa che ti manca qualche parte.
> con persa ho discusso molto e nell'ultima parte della sua vita forumistica qui dentro eravamo piuttosto in disaccordo (poi amici non ne ho in genere )
> ciò non toglie avere un minimo di obiettività che mi fa dire che , come tutti noi, a qualcuno era simpatica, ad altri antipatica nella norma
> *ma parlarne come una delinquente *allontanata per chissà quale infame motivo è scorretto, falso e meschino.
> ...


Ma sta cosa in effetti la dicono pure il Conte e qualcun'altro, mi pare.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Oscuro non riesco a seguirti perché tutta sta *strategia machiavellica su un forum di corna mi appare fantascienza. *Chi colpisce chi e come? Anzi no non dirmelo. Tutto sommato facessero quello che vogliono: io non c'ero e per me possono essere piacevoli forumisti come tutti. Basta che però non parte sempre la caccia a Persa a danno di Brunetta


questo è un punto fondamentale, secondo me
cioè il non capitare qui a causa di accadimenti della propria vita, che inducono a cercare voci diverse, ma, invece, capitarci perchè...boh?
mi piacerebbe saperlo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Scusate qualcuno mi può dire che cosa dovrei dire IO di tutta sta roba?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate qualcuno mi può dire che cosa dovrei dire IO di tutta sta roba?


E niente, che devi dire.


P.S: ma davero Alex? Cioè, davero davero?


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate qualcuno mi può dire che cosa dovrei dire IO di tutta sta roba?


lo chiedi pure?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E niente, che devi dire.


Appunto. :smile:


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E niente, che devi dire.





Lui ha detto:


> lo chiedi pure?


ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ....mi sa che ti manca qualche parte.
> con persa ho discusso molto e nell'ultima parte della sua vita forumistica qui dentro eravamo piuttosto in disaccordo (poi amici non ne ho in genere )
> ciò non toglie avere un minimo di obiettività che mi fa dire che , come tutti noi, a qualcuno era simpatica, ad altri antipatica nella norma
> ma parlarne come una delinquente allontanata per chissà quale infame motivo è scorretto, falso e meschino.
> ...


Io ho dato del delinquente a fedifrago!A persa ho dato della scorretta e tanto altro,d'altronde sai bene anche tu che proteggeva alex in ogni dove,ho sto scrivendo bugie?Sai la questione qual'è?che io scrivo solo la verità,ma non è presunzione,è che certe cose a differenza tua le ho vissute sulla mia pelle,e anche certe minacce!Se poi è tornata con altro nick chiediti come mai!Io non ho bisogno di tornare con altro nick....!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo chiedi pure?


Aspè, lei però ha negato più volte di essere sta Persa.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

anche l'appunto, ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho dato del delinquente a fedifrago!A persa ho dato della scorretta e tanto altro,d'altronde sai bene anche tu che proteggeva alex in ogni dove,ho sto scrivendo bugie?Sai la questione qual'è?che io scrivo solo la verità,ma non è presunzione,è che certe cose a differenza tua le ho vissute sulla mia pelle,e anche certe minacce!Se poi è tornata con altro nick chiediti come mai!*Io non ho bisogno di tornare con altro nick..*..!


Anche perchè ti sgamerebbero tipo in quattro secondi e mezzo.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche perchè ti sgamerebbero tipo in quattro secondi e mezzo.



non tu:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, lei però ha negato più volte di essere sta Persa.


e lo sò, però oscù continua nel dire che  e l'intervento di minni, che in genere si fa i fatti suoi, ed anche altri che non c'entravano una cippa, niente niente che ..................


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. :smile:


Se non sei persa nulla,magari chiedi ad admin di dire la stessa cosa!Se fosse diversamente ti consiglierei di uscire allo scoperto,e tu sai a cosa mi riferisco...!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche perchè ti sgamerebbero tipo in quattro secondi e mezzo.


Si io ho il coraggio delle mie azioni!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> non tu:rotfl:


All'uopo ho scritto che lo sgamerebbero.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> All'uopo ho scritto che lo sgamerebbero.


Ma quanto ci attizza free?vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto ci attizza free?vero?


Sì, ma io l'amo proprio. Cioè, sono completamente cotto.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, sono completamente cotto.


anche sfatto.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> e lo sò, però oscù continua nel dire che e l'intervento di minni, che in genere si fa i fatti suoi, ed anche altri che non c'entravano una cippa, niente niente che ..................


NO!io leggo che il conte scrive a brunetta come se fosse persa,e dato che il conte è un grandissimo cazzaro,però ogni tanto ci azzecca non vorrei che sapesse qualcosa che noi non sappiamo....!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate qualcuno mi può dire che cosa dovrei dire IO di tutta sta roba?



ma no l'hai mai detto?

io sì, poco dopo che sono arrivata e qualcuno ha insinuato che fossi non so chi rediviva


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e lo sò, però oscù continua nel dire che e l'intervento di minni, che in genere si fa i fatti suoi, ed anche altri che non c'entravano una cippa, niente niente che ..................


Guarda a me che sia Persa o meno poco importa. Cioè, se fosse lei sare REALMENTE curioso di sapere cosa ci trova in quel cerebrosconnesso di Alex, quello sì. Altrimenti veramente non me ne frega nulla, A PATTO CHE, non ricominciamo col teatrino della "linea del forum", "cricca" e "banniamo perchè è bello". Tutto lì.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche sfatto.


Fatto e strafatto.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma io l'amo proprio. Cioè, sono completamente cotto.


No,io per lei ho una spiccata simpatia,magari la cosa è ricambiata,ma essendo molto timida quando viene provocata evapora....o fa battute....!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!io leggo che il conte scrive a brunetta come se fosse persa,e dato che il conte è un grandissimo cazzaro,però ogni tanto ci azzecca non vorrei che sapesse qualcosa che noi non sappiamo....!



anche Minerva mi è sembrata piuttosto convinta, se non sbaglio
quello strano sei tu, che dovresti riconoscerla, nel caso, in quanto "vecchio" utente!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda a me che sia Persa o meno poco importa. Cioè, se fosse lei sare REALMENTE curioso di sapere cosa ci trova in quel cerebrosconnesso di Alex, quello sì. Altrimenti veramente non me ne frega nulla, A PATTO CHE, non ricominciamo col teatrino della "linea del forum", "cricca" e "banniamo perchè è bello". Tutto lì.


Per assurdo sono d'accordo con te.Con brunetta in chiaro nessun problema!


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

io t'ho capito.

noto che spesso qui c'è un *revaind *di utenti, anche ora c'è ne sono un paio in giro, almeno da quello che mi è stato confidato da utenti più anziani, che non dirò mai chi sono, è inutile che pensiate di stringermi i coglioni nella morsa, piuttosto creperò frocio, ma niente nomi.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io per lei ho una spiccata simpatia,magari la cosa è ricambiata,ma essendo molto timida quando viene provocata* evapora....o fa battute.*...!



da che pulpito...
ma si può?:singleeye:

chiacchierone!


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche Minerva mi è sembrata piuttosto convinta, se non sbaglio
> quello strano sei tu, che dovresti riconoscerla, nel caso, in quanto "vecchio" utente!


pensi forse che minerva sia ancora in fasce con il ciuccio?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> anche Minerva mi è sembrata piuttosto convinta, se non sbaglio
> quello strano sei tu, che dovresti riconoscerla, nel caso, in quanto "vecchio" utente!


Mi dimentico presto di chi mi sta profondamente sulle palle!Sono molto veloce a ricordare quando riappare!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> da che pulpito...
> ma si può?:singleeye:
> 
> chiacchierone!


Io non rinnego nulla!Ho una spiccata simpatia per te già da un pò,che altro devo dirti?dovresti saperlo....!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Per assurdo* sono d'accordo con te.Con brunetta in chiaro nessun problema!


Per assurdo sì, che se li facessi lavorare quei quattro neuroni in croce che c'hai nella capoccia invece di partire in quarta alla cazzo di cane magari saresti d'accordo con me vieppiù spesso.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pensi forse che minerva sia ancora in fasce con il ciuccio?



no, infatti aggiungevo Minerva al Conte
pensa com'è contenta


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per assurdo sono d'accordo con te.*Con brunetta in chiaro nessun problema*!


Idem


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io t'ho capito.
> 
> noto che spesso qui c'è un *revaind *di utenti, anche ora c'è ne sono un paio in giro, almeno da quello che mi è stato confidato da utenti più anziani, che non dirò mai chi sono, è inutile che pensiate di stringermi i coglioni nella morsa, piuttosto creperò frocio, ma niente nomi.


Ma a me in pvt hai confessato che come ti piace quando ti stringono i coglioni nella morsa, neppure le mille e una notte con la tua adorata Farfalla


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per assurdo sì, che se li facessi lavorare quei quattro neuroni in croce che c'hai nella capoccia invece di partire in quarta alla cazzo di cane magari saresti d'accordo con me vieppiù spesso.


Cazzo jb è proprio quando li faccio lavorare che non sono d'accrodo con te però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda a me che sia Persa o meno poco importa. Cioè, se fosse lei sare REALMENTE curioso di sapere cosa ci trova in quel cerebrosconnesso di Alex, quello sì. Altrimenti veramente non me ne frega nulla, A PATTO CHE, non ricominciamo col teatrino della "linea del forum", "cricca" e "banniamo perchè è bello". Tutto lì.



bè, ma chi arriva qui senza motivi apparenti e dal passato, avrà dei motivi, no?
basta mi faccio i fatti miei


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo jb è proprio quando li faccio lavorare che non sono d'accrodo con te però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora spegni tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma a me in pvt hai confessato che come ti piace quando ti stringono i coglioni nella morsa, neppure le mille e una notte con la tua adorata Farfalla


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non rinnego nulla!Ho una spiccata simpatia per te già da un pò,che altro devo dirti?dovresti saperlo....!



ricambio con tutto il cuore!


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> bè, ma chi arriva qui senza motivi apparenti e dal passato, avrà dei motivi, no?
> basta mi faccio i fatti miei


Inizi ad evaporare?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ricambio con tutto il cuore!


Io sono serio!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovresti specificare che fedifrago e admin erano la stessa persona,ma chiaramente la cosa era stata tenuta in grande segreto per permettere ad una cricca di utenti di fare i comodacci loro...!


NO.

Specifico questo:

Fedifrago era una persona.
Bruja un'altra persona.

Admin un'altra persona.

Con compiti diversi.

E non era un segreto PER NESSUNO.

Ok?


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono serio!



perchè io no??:smile:


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma a me in pvt hai confessato che come ti piace quando ti stringono i coglioni nella morsa, neppure le mille e una notte con la tua adorata Farfalla


proprio per l'immenso piacere che provo che non parlerei mai, per non far cessare l'attimo. 

sei perspicace e anche un pò scurnacchiato.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è di bello che non sei niente rancoroso:mrgreen:


Che c'entra?
Anche Pio XI papa...infallibile...
Disse di Benito che era l'uomo della provvidenza no?

E' tutto scritto basta andare in mausoleo...

Il mio non è mai rancore
Ma solo una sanissima e colossale risata

Quando riesco a mettere gli altri nella condizione che hanno messo me no?

Per poter dire...
Ehi vecchia befana come si sta dall'altra parte eh?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> guarda guarda guarda e, chissà cosa ancora uscirebbe fuori se si scoprissero gli altarini di altri utenti, magari blasonati.
> 
> 
> com'è vero che il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.


Sai il copertificio è di Lothar...
Solo l'incommensurabile sa fare i coperchi...
Ma mancano sempre le maestranze...
Perchè appunto le maestre di vita, di cui Persa era una capa storica...
Fanno del becero sindacalismo...


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> Specifico questo:
> 
> ...


Sai che scoperta....!Perchè scrivi a brunetta come se fosse persa?coraggio!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> persa è sempre stata benvoluta e amichevole...non equivochiamo e ricordiamo bene che è stata una colossale gaffe dell'admin a farla fuori.
> questo per chiarezza


Per chiarezza...
Non fu lui a farla fuori...

Ma lei che si fregò con le sue stesse mani...

E davanti agli occhi di tutti.

Sai com'è non puoi fare il sindacalista e poi andare a pranzo con Agnelli no?

Perchè appunto gli operai ti chiedono...

Ma dicci in che rapporto stai con gli Agnelli no?

Non è che la famiglia Agnelli ti paghi per tenerci buoni noi?
Hai voglia che tu difendi i nostri interessi...


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

anche il complotto, altro che mafia e mafia.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che scoperta....!Perchè scrivi a brunetta come se fosse persa?coraggio!


Perchè oltre ad avere le prove che non devo rendere conto a te...
Ci sono moltissimi post in cui si capisce che è lei.

E lei appunto non è in grado di smentire.

Un duro colpo per chi si divertiva con discorsi...

Ah sti cloni...
Ah io mi chiedo chi si nasconda dietro sto nick....

E lei SA BENISSIMO che a sto giro...

Io sono sincero e lei mente.

Laonde per cui...

Come dicono i sicilioti?
Cà nessun è fess....o robe de sto genere...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovresti specificare che *fedifrago e admin erano la stessa persona*,ma chiaramente la cosa era stata tenuta in grande segreto per permettere ad una cricca di utenti di fare i comodacci loro...!


no, ma l'hanno fatto credere per un periodo in cui io ero molto meno attivo e soprattutto perché non conoscevo gli intrallazzi e interessi personali di chi era moderatore fidato.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche il complotto, altro che mafia e mafia.


Ah il vecchio forum viveva di questo eh?
E non hai idea di quanto mi sono divertito...

Giocavao tanto al Bernardo Provenzano no?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> anche il complotto, altro che mafia e mafia.


Lui io non capisco una cosa.Persa ha sempre sbandierato coerenza e onestà,dal mio punto di vista non sapeva proprio dove fossero di casa,comunque lasciamo stare,dal momento che torni qui,mettici la faccia cazzo!Dai spiegazioni,e si ricomincia....!Purtroppo in brunetta rivedo persa,non sempre,qaundo gli parte la ciavatta e parte con le sue reprimende sinistroidi...!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

vorrei bruja ...grande perdita


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei bruja ...grande perdita


Va da sè che allora sicuro era uno stronzo.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

parlo in generale ...
se un vecchio utente ritorna, dopo una bufera nella storia del forum,
e vorrebbe dare a se e ai nuovi utenti la possibilità di interagire senza ombra del passato,
senza che un altro vecchio utente riprende il passato e lo lega a un ruolo che non esiste più ...
capisco ... altro che! 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> persa è sempre stata benvoluta e *amichevole*...non equivochiamo e ricordiamo bene che è stata una colossale gaffe dell'admin a farla fuori.
> questo per chiarezza


concordo su tutto a parte il neretto


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> parlo in generale ...
> se un vecchio utente ritorna, dopo una bufera nella storia del forum,
> ...


no, perchè così facendo nascondi sempre qualcosa: tornando e dicendo io sono Lui ma in passato ero Lei e chiedo scusa o verrei spiagrmi con e etc etc etc , tutto è meno ambiguo. chi non si presenta ha qualcosa da nascondere.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo su tutto a parte il neretto



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Povera Contessa con il tuo primo 3d...
Subito gridò allo scandalo...sentenziando...
Chiara Matraini è un clone del Conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E io me la giuocai all'uopo per il nostro mio e tuo 
reciproco vantaggio...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, perchè così facendo nascondi sempre qualcosa: tornando e dicendo io sono Lui ma in passato ero Lei e chiedo scusa o verrei spiagrmi con e etc etc etc , tutto è meno ambiguo. chi non si presenta ha qualcosa da nascondere.


Spece se Admin voleva un chiarimento che suonava così...
Spiegami in che rapporti sei con Alex...

Dato che se tanto mi dà tanto
significa che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io me la giuocai all'uopo per il nostro mio e tuo
> reciproco vantaggio...no?


mascalzone!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, perchè così facendo nascondi sempre qualcosa: tornando e dicendo io sono Lui ma in passato ero Lei e chiedo scusa o verrei spiagrmi con e etc etc etc , tutto è meno ambiguo. chi non si presenta ha qualcosa da nascondere.


La penso come te


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mascalzone!


Maramaldo...
Pensa che mi sentii in dovere di andare di persona
a dirimere la questione...
Dati i pochi km che ci dividevano

E devo dirti che fu una magnifica serata...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Spece se Admin voleva un chiarimento che suonava così...
> Spiegami in che rapporti sei con Alex...
> 
> *Dato che se tanto mi dà tanto
> significa che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco questa cosa non la capisco. Ec on il famoso sondaggio fece la stessa cosa.
Non credo che siano affari di Admin che rapporti intercorrano tra i vari utenti.


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maramaldo...
> Pensa che mi sentii in dovere di andare di persona
> a dirimere la questione...
> Dati i pochi km che ci dividevano
> ...


sei anche un porco! approfittatore.

sappi che io scherzo, ma in realtà, tu da vicentino convinto e leghista sfegatato, razzista, mi stai sulle palle e sei *avvolte* fastidioso. SALLO.

vai pure avanti adesso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Povera Contessa con il tuo primo 3d...
> *Subito gridò allo scandalo...sentenziando...
> Chiara Matraini è un clone del Conte..*.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



fu proprio così


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei bruja ...grande perdita


Sai Minnie io e Bruja ci scrivemmo moltissime cose...
Io apersi il mio cuore a lei e lei mi aprì il suo...
Lei mi benvoleva molto...molto...
Mi invitò con gentilezza a capire certe questioni.
Le dissi, ah ok, ma tu vedi di capire queste questioni.
Rispose che non sapeva come fare.
Le dissi...

ME RANGIO.

Il resto è storia!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però ammetto che lei mi aveva preso per il verso giusto.
Persa NO.

E quando donna Persa si è convinta di una cosa, erano guai per il malcapitato di nessuno.

Sai io mi diverto molto a fare il giullare di corte, moltissimo.
Ma solo se sono io a decidere di prestarmi a questo giuoco.
Se invece sono gli altri a volermi passare per lo zimbello di turno...

Me lo metto in saccoccia...
E quando meno te lo aspetti...
Esco dal cavallo di troia no? Cioè esco dalla troia...e fasso la putana no?

E non riesce a fermarmi più nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questa cosa non la capisco. Ec on il famoso sondaggio fece la stessa cosa.
> Non credo che siano affari di Admin che rapporti intercorrano tra i vari utenti.


Sapessi quante cose sono incomprensibili per me...sapessi quante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Minnie io e Bruja ci scrivemmo moltissime cose...
> Io apersi il mio cuore a lei e lei mi aprì il suo...
> Lei mi benvoleva molto...molto...
> Mi invitò con gentilezza a capire certe questioni.
> ...


ma sai se sta bene?
aveva saputo di marì?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questa cosa non la capisco. Ec on il famoso sondaggio fece la stessa cosa.
> *Non credo che siano affari di Admin che rapporti intercorrano tra i vari utenti.*


sono d'accordo

ma a tutt'oggi io non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che il fatto che persa abbia avuto parte nel sospendere utenti come oscuro, papero e anche il conte mentre proteggeva utenti come Alex lo trovo veramente stomachevole
se veramente brunetta è persa (cosa di cui sono assolutamnete convinta) lo è ancora di più


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai io mi diverto molto a fare il giullare di corte, moltissimo.
> Ma solo se sono io a decidere di prestarmi a questo giuoco.
> Se invece sono gli altri a volermi passare per lo zimbello di turno...


questo ci accomuna molto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei anche un porco! approfittatore.
> 
> sappi che io scherzo, ma in realtà, tu da vicentino convinto e leghista sfegatato, razzista, mi stai sulle palle e sei *avvolte* fastidioso. SALLO.
> 
> vai pure avanti adesso.


SALLO.
Te toca sopportarme.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma è giusto dire...
Che io e lei insomma approffittamo della situazion...no?

Bevendoci quel liquore aspetta l'assenzio...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai se sta bene?
> aveva saputo di marì?


Scusa siamo su un forum:
Non ti riguarda.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo ci accomuna molto.


Lo so.
Non sono Brunetta che non capisce una tega di psicologia maschile.
Un minimo me ne intendo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa siamo su un forum:
> Non ti riguarda.


in parte hai ragione


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

Brunè, il silenzio assenso?


----------



## Lui (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> View attachment 7345


alla facciaccia di chi ci vuole male. SALUT.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> ma a tutt'oggi io non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che il fatto che persa abbia avuto parte nel sospendere utenti come oscuro, *papero *e anche il conte mentre proteggeva utenti come Alex lo trovo veramente stomachevole
> se veramente brunetta è persa (cosa di cui sono assolutamnete convinta) lo è ancora di più


(faccina che sospira.....)


Seriamente: su questo sono d'accordo. Ma non puoi bannare una persona perchè è amica di un utente che si comporta in un certo modo. Tutto qui. Che lei avesse due pesi e due misure sono la prima a sostenerlo


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Minnie io e Bruja ci scrivemmo moltissime cose...
> Io apersi il mio cuore a lei e lei mi aprì il suo...
> Lei mi benvoleva molto...molto...
> Mi invitò con gentilezza a capire certe questioni.
> ...


Minchia sì, partono le telefonate di insulti.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> ma a tutt'oggi io non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che il fatto che persa abbia avuto parte nel sospendere utenti come oscuro, papero e anche il conte mentre *proteggeva utenti come Alex* lo trovo veramente stomachevole
> se veramente brunetta è persa (cosa di cui sono assolutamnete convinta) lo è ancora di più


Ma perchè? PERCHE'? Tant'è che più volte, leggendo mio malgrado i deliri di quell'impiastro, lamentava povera Persa qui e povera Persa lì. Cioè, non è realmente possibile sopportarlo per nessuno, credo. A parte Sole.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> (faccina che sospira.....)
> 
> 
> Seriamente: su questo sono d'accordo. Ma non puoi bannare una persona perchè è amica di un utente che si comporta in un certo modo. Tutto qui. Che lei avesse due pesi e due misure sono la prima a sostenerlo


Ma infatti non fu bannata...
Ma semplicemente sospesa...
In attesa di chiarimenti...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia sì, partono le telefonate di insulti.


Non sempre...
Il più delle volte vado di persona!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/13620-cosi-e-se-vi-pare?p=706345&viewfull=1#post706345


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sempre...
> Il più delle volte vado di persona!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma dove vai che sei piccino picciò. Ti muovi giusto per la Matraini, o Tebe, o Nausicaa, o che ne so. Sbruffoncello.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> (faccina che sospira.....)
> 
> 
> Seriamente: su questo sono d'accordo. *Ma non puoi bannare una persona perchè è amica di un utente che si comporta in un certo modo.* Tutto qui. Che lei avesse due pesi e due misure sono la prima a sostenerlo


certo che no, farfalla.
ma la motivazione portata da admin all'epoca non era quella: mi sembra avesse a che fare con la manipolazione di utenti
se poi fosse una cazzata e si sia trattato solo di una scusa per farla fuori non lo so, e spero che non sia così


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/13620-cosi-e-se-vi-pare?p=706619&viewfull=1#post706619

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove vai che sei piccino picciò. Ti muovi giusto per la Matraini, o Tebe, o Nausicaa, o che ne so. Sbruffoncello.


Vedo che la lista piange eh?
Sai da quando sono chiuso nella turris eburnea autoreferenziale ho agito indisturbato e vieppiù molto masturbato...
E ho notato che se vado con una persona alla volta: QUI non salta fora mai niente!

Invece prima c'era tutto un fastidioso cicaleccio circa le mie frequentazioni personali con le donne del forum no?

SALLO...
Se dicono che il conte si è fatto mezzo forum...cerca sempre nell'altra metà e troverai le colpevoli!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/13620-cosi-e-se-vi-pare?p=706619&viewfull=1#post706619


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che no, farfalla.
> ma la motivazione portata da admin all'epoca non era quella: mi sembra avesse a che fare con la manipolazione di utenti
> se poi fosse una cazzata e si sia trattato solo di una scusa per farla fuori non lo so, e spero che non sia così


Opto per il fatto che fosse una cazzata. Ma chi manilopava dai? E soprattutto ma chi si fa manipolare all'interno di un forum? E soprattutto cazzi tuoi se sei così stordito da farti manipolare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Opto per il fatto che fosse una cazzata.* Ma chi manilopava dai? E soprattutto ma chi si fa manipolare all'interno di un forum?* E soprattutto cazzi tuoi se sei così stordito da farti manipolare*


anch'io opto per 

allora non so...quale poteva essere il motivo?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/13620-cosi-e-se-vi-pare?p=706619&viewfull=1#post706619
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fanciulle e donzelle in effetti sono vocaboli che usa solo Daniele. Già.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/13620-cosi-e-se-vi-pare?p=706619&viewfull=1#post706619
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



che ricordi conte, che ricordi :up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> 
> ma a tutt'oggi io non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che il fatto che persa abbia avuto parte nel sospendere utenti come oscuro, papero e anche il conte mentre proteggeva utenti come Alex lo trovo veramente stomachevole
> se veramente brunetta è persa (cosa di cui sono assolutamnete convinta) lo è ancora di più


Ma io meritavo di peggio,ma puoi sanzionarmi per un carattere di scrittura mentre quello augurava TUMORI?Ma puoi scrivermi che il mio carattere di scrittura era aggressivo?ma puoi scrivermi che non potevo relazionarmi con gli ex DOL se no mi avrebbero fatto la festa?ma si potevo?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io opto per
> 
> allora non so...quale poteva essere il motivo?


una grande cantonata, come quella che gli ha fatto cancellare una trentina di utenti.
secondo me quib era così incavolato con bruja e fedy che ci hanno rimesso gli altri


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io opto per
> 
> allora non so...quale poteva essere il motivo?



Non lo so ma non è l'unica a cui è stato riservato un trattamento poco comprensibile


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Opto per il fatto che fosse una cazzata. Ma chi manilopava dai? E soprattutto ma chi si fa manipolare all'interno di un forum? E soprattutto cazzi tuoi se sei così stordito da farti manipolare


Sai non tutte le persone che vengono qui dentro
hanno una personalità forte.

Molte quando vengono qui stanno molto male
E vengono intimorite da sentenze o giudizi sommari.

Sai è un vero peccato che la tua prima discussione sia stata nascosta

Perchè IVI saprei mostrarti passo dopo passo
Il lavoro che fu fatto contro di te...

Appunto colpevole di venire qui a sfogarti dicendo ho tradito mio marito.

Al che appunto le persone si intimorivano e non postavano più.
E questo fu il primo problema che affrontai personalmente con Bruja.

La quale ci teneva molto che il forum funzionasse in un certo modo che voleva lei, e si trovava sempre che il forum funzionava come voleva donna Persa.

Ma l'utente che forse fu più vittima di certe cose fu Amarax.
E io e lei divenemmo molto amici proprio per questo stato di cose.

Poi sono arrivati un sacco di nuovi utenti 
che non sono state più vittime: ma protagonisti.

Vero sono andate perse certe voci...
Ma l'acquisto delle nuove ha enormemente dato una linfa vitale a questo posto: troppo monocolore.

O che si voleva un forum
Dove le sagge spiegano la vita agli altri 
che possono solo limitarsi a dire...

Quoto?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che ricordi conte, che ricordi :up:


Fu la nostra epopea...
Parola d'ordine
Sovvertire l'ordine costituito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> una grande cantonata, come quella che gli ha fatto cancellare una trentina di utenti.
> secondo me quib era così incavolato con bruja e fedy che ci hanno rimesso gli altri


E si poveracci,dai povera asuedem,povera brugola,povera persa,grande 82,iris,tutte personcine che appena ti giravi ti ritrovavi un alatro fra le natiche!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai non tutte le persone che vengono qui dentro
> hanno una personalità forte.
> 
> Molte quando vengono qui stanno molto male
> ...


però in questo modo sembrerebbe che fosse solo una lotta fra personalità forti dove il prevalere dell'una ha scatenato la vendetta dell'altra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si poveracci,dai povera asuedem,povera brugola,povera persa,grande 82,iris,tutte personcine che appena ti giravi ti ritrovavi un alatro fra le natiche!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si poveracci,dai povera asuedem,povera brugola,povera persa,grande 82,iris,tutte personcine che appena ti giravi ti ritrovavi un alatro fra le natiche!


DImentichi Iris...
La quale mi minacciò in mp...
Dicendo che avrebbe divulgato qui e lì...

Non sai che cosa passai io perchè si erano intestardite che io fossi un amante di Cat.

E anche con quella ho dovuto andare a chiarire DI PERSONA.
Ma porca troia...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non che mi dispiacesse....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però in questo modo sembrerebbe che fosse solo una lotta fra personalità forti dove il prevalere dell'una ha scatenato la vendetta dell'altra


Non lo so...
So che fui molto attento
con na botta al sercio e una al manego...
di non farmi usare da loro...

Ma mi segnai la vicenda nel mio dossier sulle Tre Madri.

E agii di conseguenza...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai non tutte le persone che vengono qui dentro
> hanno una personalità forte.
> 
> Molte quando vengono qui stanno molto male
> ...


Proprio perchè so che tipo di trattamento mi è stato riservato dico che è una cazzata il fatto che manipolasse. Poteva essere stronza, anzi indubbiamente lo era. Ma se da un forum vuoi eleminare gli stronzi hai un gran bel lavoro da fare, come del resto se provi ad eliminarli nella vita reale
Era una donna incattivita dal suo vissuto e che proiettava sui traditori quello che aveva subito lei. Quando ti rendevi conto di questo prendevi le misure.
Ripeto non mi manca e la Brunetta che leggo ora per tante cose mi piace. Per altre riconosco a pieno Persa e lascio correre. Alla fine di quello che mi ha detto non c'era nulla di giusto e a me basta questo.:smile:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so ma non è l'unica a cui è stato riservato un trattamento poco comprensibile


Poco comprensibile?????A me persa scrisse che adoravo le macchine potenti perchè avevo il cazzo piccolo.Cioè secondo lei che gira con le macchine veloci è per compensare le misure del pisello,ma può essere?allora ULTIMO girerebbe con una F1 no?Il marito aveva una twingo è ho detto tutto...!:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io meritavo di peggio,ma puoi sanzionarmi per un carattere di scrittura mentre quello augurava TUMORI?Ma puoi scrivermi che il mio carattere di scrittura era aggressivo?ma puoi scrivermi che non potevo relazionarmi con gli ex DOL se no mi avrebbero fatto la festa?ma si potevo?


il tuo carattere di scrittura era abrasivo e graffiavi a inoltranza lo specchio dell'anima tenuto lucido appositamente con l'acido muriatico.

di allora ogni scusa era buona per rimuovere gli scomodi e lo sarebbe ancora oggi se non ci fosse rimossa la moderazione (che poi ha reso inutile i moderatori). il problema con te era che non hai mai dato reale motivo per poterti escludere e così è nato l'evento più unico che raro, che credo sia ancora nella memoria di molti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non che mi dispiacesse....!:rotfl:


in effetti a volte mi sembrava un pò che il copione si ripetesse:

arrivava una traditrice e diceva: io tradisco mio marito
le pie donne insorgevano: zoccola, troia, puttana ( magari non proprio con queste parole, ma la veemenza ci stava tutta) 
la poveretta ammutoliva
le pie donne esultavano: abbiamo risorto l'ennesimo caso umano


(specifico che sintetizzo volutamente )


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

magari a voi farà ridere ma a me non lo ha fatto per nulla , visto che non c'era una ragione valida.
e per tornare, a differenza degli amici del conte, ho dovuto aspettare un sondaggio che con la simpatia che mi ritrovo forse si prevedeva non avesse successo.
da una parte questo e dall'altra le critiche di chi non rientrava in quanto "traditrice"
il fatto che non sarei mai stata capace di entrare di soppiatto senza poter dire la mia personalmente .
2 accuse...per aver fatto cosa?
espresso l'opinione a favore in un sondaggio
c'è poco da ridere


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti a volte mi sembrava un pò che il copione si ripetesse:
> 
> arrivava una traditrice e diceva: io tradisco mio marito
> le pie donne insorgevano: zoccola, troia, puttana ( magari non proprio con queste parole, ma la veemenza ci stava tutta)
> ...


ma dove?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*SI*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il tuo carattere di scrittura era abrasivo e graffiavi a inoltranza lo specchio dell'anima tenuto lucido appositamente con l'acido muriatico.
> 
> di allora ogni scusa era buona per rimuovere gli scomodi e lo sarebbe ancora oggi se non ci fosse rimossa la moderazione (che poi ha reso inutile i moderatori). il problema con te era che non hai mai dato reale motivo per poterti escludere e così è nato l'evento più unico che raro, che credo sia ancora nella memoria di molti


Ascolta,sai che esistono gli agenti provocatori?ecco ci sono corsi specifici,devi imparare a rompere le palle senza esagerare,ma facendo danni.....e non di altro....!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poco comprensibile?????A me persa scrisse che adoravo le macchine potenti perchè avevo il cazzo piccolo.Cioè secondo lei che gira con le macchine veloci è per compensare le misure del pisello,ma può essere?allora ULTIMO girerebbe con una F1 no?Il marito aveva una twingo è ho detto tutto...!:rotfl:


ù

Ho già scritto cosa penso di Persa.
Dico che prima di bannare una persona o fare un sondaggio ingannevole io ci avrei pensato ancora
Sono per la democrazia e finchè tutto si ferma a un forum e resta su un forum io cerco di sorvolare.

Ma non riesco a farlo un discorso serio con te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il tuo carattere di scrittura era abrasivo e graffiavi a inoltranza lo specchio dell'anima tenuto lucido appositamente con l'acido muriatico.
> 
> di allora ogni scusa era buona per rimuovere gli scomodi e lo sarebbe ancora oggi se non ci fosse rimossa la moderazione (che poi ha reso inutile i moderatori). il problema con te era che non hai mai dato reale motivo per poterti escludere e così è nato l'evento più unico che raro, che credo sia ancora nella memoria di molti


A quale evento ti riferisci?sai ne ho provocati parecchi.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

buona cosa....pessimo il sistema messo in atto dopo .prendo atto del fatto che possa essere più innocuo





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il tuo carattere di scrittura era abrasivo e graffiavi a inoltranza lo specchio dell'anima tenuto lucido appositamente con l'acido muriatico.
> 
> di allora ogni scusa era buona per rimuovere gli scomodi e lo sarebbe ancora *oggi se non ci fosse rimossa la moderazione (che poi ha reso inutile i moderator*i). il problema con te era che non hai mai dato reale motivo per poterti escludere e così è nato l'evento più unico che raro, che credo sia ancora nella memoria di molti


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove?


qui Minerva
Che ogni donna tradrice veniva massacrata da Persa è provabile rileggendo il vecchio forum.
Per sua sfortuna con me non c'è riuscita:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Ho già scritto cosa penso di Persa.
> Dico che prima di bannare una persona o fare un sondaggio ingannevole io ci avrei pensato ancora
> ...


Giuro,ha scritto quello giuro!!!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

dissento sul gruppo compatto





farfalla ha detto:


> qui Minerva
> Che ogni donna tradrice veniva massacrata da Persa è provabile rileggendo il vecchio forum.
> Per sua sfortuna con me non c'è riuscita:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

e proprio nel tuo thread ve ne è testimonianza ...o no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove?


minerva, guarda che succedeva così più di qualche volta
utenti che poi non scrivevano più

mi ricordo di aver visto un sacco di volte (postata da persa) la foto dei sacchi di immondizia quando consigliava a qualcuno/a di separarsi
e il codazzo di sostenitrici che aveva era visibilissimo:un gruppo che si autopompava commentando, nè più nè meno di quel che succede a volte anche adesso, fra gli utenti attivi a tutt'oggi quando si creano delle discussioni accese
solo che nessuno all'epoca lo faceva notare a persa


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio perchè so che tipo di trattamento mi è stato riservato dico che è una cazzata il fatto che manipolasse. Poteva essere stronza, anzi indubbiamente lo era. Ma se da un forum vuoi eleminare gli stronzi hai un gran bel lavoro da fare, come del resto se provi ad eliminarli nella vita reale
> Era una donna incattivita dal suo vissuto e che proiettava sui traditori quello che aveva subito lei. Quando ti rendevi conto di questo prendevi le misure.
> Ripeto non mi manca e la Brunetta che leggo ora per tante cose mi piace. Per altre riconosco a pieno Persa e lascio correre. Alla fine di quello che mi ha detto non c'era nulla di giusto e a me basta questo.:smile:


Capito...
Ma le persone non sono tutte come te.
E devi riconoscere che tu oggi non sei come quella dell'epoca.
E me lo ricordo benissimo il tiro al piccione della malcapitata/o di turno.

E quando sto utente se ne andava
Via con...

Fatta anche questa e aereo che vola.

Non tutti erano in grado di capire che era una donna incattivita.
E in ogni caso questo non la giustifica anzi.

Almeno riconoscimi che dopo di me finalmente in questo posto: i traditori hanno la loro riserva.
La mia fu la mia intifada.

Fai un giretto in mausoleo e leggi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questa cosa non la capisco. Ec on il famoso sondaggio fece la stessa cosa.
> *Non credo che siano affari di Admin che rapporti intercorrano tra i vari utenti*.


Infatti no e non ne voglio sapere.

Ma alcuni affari di questo genere sono giunto alle sacre auricula anche senza che io volessi (e mi hanno imbestialito per dire poco), e il famoso sondaggio era un attacco meditato a un certo stereotipo di persone.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

io mi sono persa....lo ammetto :thinking:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A quale evento ti riferisci?sai ne ho provocati parecchi.


al tuo ban per motivi grammaticali :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minerva, guarda che succedeva così più di qualche volta
> utenti che poi non scrivevano più
> 
> mi ricordo di aver visto un sacco di volte (postata da persa) la foto dei sacchi di immondizia quando consigliava a qualcuno/a di separarsi
> ...


Come ho rotto le palle io a persa nessuno,forse solo il conte....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Persa non massacrava TUTTI i traditori a prescindere 

io la conosco di persona, mi ha offerto il suo conforto più di una volta, anche spontaneamente e senza che io lo chiedessi

e io sono una traditrice, da anni


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poco comprensibile?????A me persa scrisse che adoravo le macchine potenti perchè avevo il cazzo piccolo.Cioè secondo lei che gira con le macchine veloci è per compensare le misure del pisello,ma può essere?allora ULTIMO girerebbe con una F1 no?Il marito aveva una twingo è ho detto tutto...!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Si vero...
Era un po' come te quando ti intestardisci nel dire che mia moglie scrisse ad admin per farmi riammettere...

No?

Invece lei scrisse allo zio fedi, per capire che cosa avevo fatto per sta storia dello stalking...no?

Sai non le sarebbe piaciuto sapere che suo marito è un molestatore no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa non massacrava TUTTI i traditori a prescindere
> 
> io la conosco di persona, *mi ha offerto il suo conforto più di una volta, anche spontaneamente e senza che io lo chiedessi*
> 
> e io sono una traditrice, da anni


scusa quintina, ma questo mi fa pensare, sai?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Ahhh*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> al tuo ban per motivi grammaticali :rotfl:


Ahhh,io pensavo a quando mi ha minacciato che sarebbe venito sotto casa mia e di guardarmi le spalle perchè aveva amici potenti.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,sai che esistono gli *agenti provocatori*?ecco ci sono corsi specifici,devi imparare a rompere le palle senza esagerare,ma facendo danni.....e non di altro....!


parli di equitalia? :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

però c'è da dire  anche a fronte di questo c'era un altra sponda (poi ai tempi di chen  non hai idea)  ela cosa bella che quelli come me che si trovano in mezzo ricevono ciritche da uno e dall'altro.infatti ho sempre discusso con chiunque:mrgreen: 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minerva, guarda che succedeva così più di qualche volta
> utenti che poi non scrivevano più
> 
> mi ricordo di aver visto un sacco di volte (postata da persa) la foto dei sacchi di immondizia quando consigliava a qualcuno/a di separarsi
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa quintina, ma questo mi fa pensare, sai?



Cosa ti fa pensare?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari a voi farà ridere ma a me non lo ha fatto per nulla , visto che non c'era una ragione valida.
> e per tornare, a differenza degli amici del conte, ho dovuto aspettare un sondaggio che con la simpatia che mi ritrovo forse si prevedeva non avesse successo.
> da una parte questo e dall'altra le critiche di chi non rientrava in quanto "traditrice"
> il fatto che non sarei mai stata capace di entrare di soppiatto senza poter dire la mia personalmente .
> ...


Donna erano altri tempi.
Poi c'è stata la distensione
E la new deal...

Ti piaccia o meno.

Tu invece hai sempre invocato la restaurazione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> parli di equitalia? :rotfl:


non pronunciare mai più questa parola:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dissento sul gruppo compatto


non ricordo i nick ma che lei partisse all'attacco e ci fosse un gruppetto che la seguisse è indubbio
Al mio primo post ho ricevuto rossi uno in fila all'altro con una serie di insulti gratuiti visto che nessuno mi conosceva.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Si vero...
> Era un po' come te quando ti intestardisci nel dire che mia moglie scrisse ad admin per farmi riammettere...
> 
> ...


Sai benissimo che sono provocazioni di risposta alle tue.Che macchina hai?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna erano altri tempi.
> Poi c'è stata la distensione
> E la new deal...
> 
> ...


sì ma per le mie rughe:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> non ricordo i nick ma che lei partisse all'attacco e ci fosse un gruppetto che la seguisse è indubbio
> Al mio primo post ho ricevuto rossi uno in fila all'altro con una serie di insulti gratuiti visto che nessuno mi conosceva.


Si,ho fatto anche i nomi,Iris,brugola,medusa,grande 82,sta cariolata di disadattate che seguiivano la cretina del gruppo...!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa quintina, ma questo mi fa pensare, sai?


Già...
Nonna ma che bocca grande che hai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma lo confesso io, non ho mai incontrato un'anima pura di cuore e completamente ingenua come Quintina: MAI.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> parli di equitalia? :rotfl:


Non proprio......!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già...
> Nonna ma che bocca grande che hai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma lo confesso io, non ho mai incontrato un'anima pura di cuore e completamente ingenua come Quintina: MAI.



Spiegatemi meglio perché non capisco


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa non massacrava TUTTI i traditori a prescindere
> 
> io la conosco di persona, mi ha offerto il suo conforto più di una volta, anche spontaneamente e senza che io lo chiedessi
> 
> e io sono una traditrice, da anni



Bè con me sicuramente a prescindere...non mi ha mai dato modo di dire la mia.
Venivo attaccata su qualunque stronzata


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

non mi piace che si parli di chi non c'è in questo modo.


oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ho fatto anche i nomi,Iris,brugola,medusa,grande 82,sta cariolata di disadattate che seguiivano la cretina del gruppo...!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ricordo i nick ma che lei partisse all'attacco e ci fosse un gruppetto che la seguisse è indubbio
> Al mio primo post ho ricevuto rossi uno in fila all'altro con una serie di insulti gratuiti visto che nessuno mi conosceva.



Ma quando sei arrivata qui...
Non c'erano i rossi sai?

Ma c'era lo zio Fedi...

Segnalavi a lui...

E lui in maniera totalmente neutrale e imparziale ti segava...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però c'è da dire  anche a fronte di questo c'era un altra sponda (poi ai tempi di chen  non hai idea)  ela cosa bella che quelli come me che si trovano in mezzo ricevono ciritche da uno e dall'altro.infatti ho sempre discusso con chiunque:mrgreen:


ah, ecco...a me manca il pezzo di chen :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Mi spiegate cosa pensate? Che Persa mi manipolasse?


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi sono persa....lo ammetto :thinking:


direi che sono sempre questioni che non ci competono dal punto di vista dell'anagrafe forumistica.....meglio andare a predere qualcosa di fresco da bere


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi spiegate cosa pensate? Che Persa mi manipolasse?


 ma per favore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> buona cosa....pessimo il sistema messo in atto dopo .prendo atto del fatto che possa essere più innocuo


non saprei. io non mi sono connesso come admin da molti mesi, forse anni. e non sono più intervenuto in alcun modo, mentre prima era tutti i giorni una fatica della madonna (che solo lei sa).

come sai, è stato provato di tutto fra totale anarchia al totale controllo, e niente ha funzionato tanto bene quanto la moderazione (per modo di dire) diretta degli utenti stessi.

ancora qualche cancellazione di messaggio c'è, e direi, più che giustificati. ne ho letto oggi due veramente cattive, e quindi la reazione è stata corretta.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai benissimo che sono provocazioni di risposta alle tue.Che macchina hai?:mrgreen:


Kangoo.
Perchè una può mettersi comodamente a pecorina sul sedile posteriore.
Apro la porta scorrevole e dato che sono piccolo mi trovo giusto ad appoggiarmi sullo stipite della cappotte con le mani
E poi...ci do ci do ci do...


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mi piace che si parli di chi non c'è in questo modo.


A minerva mi hanno sospeso per un carattere di scrittura proprio perchè scrivevo in chiaro certe cose e dai...!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quando sei arrivata qui...
> Non c'erano i rossi sai?
> 
> Ma c'era lo zio Fedi...
> ...


No no c'erano i rossi. Ne ho presi 3 o 4 il primo giorno.
E si poteva commentare anche


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma per le mie rughe:mrgreen:


fammi vedere?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, ecco...a me manca il pezzo di chen :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
E quanto ha rotto i coglioni Sterminator pensando che io fossi Chen...

Infatti lui prese per buona la sboronata in cui dissi che io e Chen eravamo allievi di Piero Camporesi e che Chen divenne Chen dopo aver letteo le relazioni sulla China di Lorenzo Magalotti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma come falo uno ad essere così semo...digo mi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non saprei. io non mi sono connesso come admin da molti mesi, forse anni. e non sono più intervenuto in alcun modo, mentre prima era tutti i giorni una fatica della madonna (che solo lei sa).
> 
> come sai, è stato provato di tutto fra totale anarchia al totale controllo, e niente ha funzionato tanto bene quanto la moderazione (per modo di dire) diretta degli utenti stessi.
> 
> ancora qualche cancellazione di messaggio c'è, e direi, più che giustificati. *ne ho letto oggi due veramente cattive, e quindi la reazione è stata corrett*a.


hai mai visto rossi da parte mia anche quando ..."sarebbe stato corretto" ?
non ti pare molto più adulto o rispondere a tono ma senza nascondersi o ignorare ?
ti sembra normale dare punteggi ai post...e il 90% delle volte per simpatia o antipatia delle persone?
comunque è vero che faccia meno danni di prima ,ok


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Kangoo.
> Perchè una può mettersi comodamente a pecorina sul sedile posteriore.
> Apro la porta scorrevole e dato che sono piccolo mi trovo giusto ad appoggiarmi sullo stipite della cappotte con le mani
> E poi...ci do ci do ci do...
> ...


Che cazzo di macchina conte.......!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no c'erano i rossi. Ne ho presi 3 o 4 il primo giorno.
> E si poteva commentare anche


Quando ti sei iscritta?
Scusami tanto ma ti sbagli.
Perchè il sistema dei verdi e rossi fu creato quando Admin prese le redini del forum, licenziando Fedi...

Chiedi ad Admin.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kangoo.
> Perchè una può mettersi comodamente a pecorina sul sedile posteriore.
> Apro la porta scorrevole e dato che sono piccolo mi trovo giusto ad appoggiarmi sullo stipite della cappotte con le mani
> E poi...ci do ci do ci do...
> ...


e ora cosa c'entri tu con la coroncina in testa...non ci sto dentro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando ti sei iscritta?
> Scusami tanto ma ti sbagli.
> Perchè il sistema dei verdi e rossi fu creato quando Admin prese le redini del forum, licenziando Fedi...
> 
> Chiedi ad Admin.


Io non c'ero ai tempi di Fedi
Agosto 2010
Sono certa
Primo rosso: donna di merda
SEcondo rosso: vergognati
Terzo rosso: povero tuo marito
Quarto: senza scritto nulla


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai mai visto rossi da parte mia anche quando ..."sarebbe stato corretto" ?
> non ti pare molto più adulto o rispondere a tono ma senza nascondersi o ignorare ?
> ti sembra normale dare punteggi ai post...e il 90% delle volte per simpatia o antipatia delle persone?
> comunque è vero che faccia meno danni di prima ,ok


Ma la domanda è questa
Tu che critichi tanto il sistema
Saresti disponibile a fare la moderatrice del forum?

Eh?

Rispondi a questo prima sempre di criticare tutto quello che fanno gli altri e che non piace a te.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non c'ero ai tempi di Fedi
> Agosto 2010
> Sono certa
> Primo rosso: donna di merda
> ...


che tristezza


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io non c'ero ai tempi di Fedi
> Agosto 2010
> Sono certa
> Primo rosso: donna di merda
> ...


CHE SCHIFO!


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la domanda è questa
> Tu che critichi tanto il sistema
> Saresti disponibile a fare la moderatrice del forum?
> 
> ...


no, non vorrei mai.
 secondo me si può farne a meno con un minimo di buon senso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

La mia prima discussione é ancora qui. Anch'io ricevetti un bel benvenuto. Ciononostante credo che anche le mazzate che ricevetti allora mi aiutarono a reagire alla situazione che stavo vivendo. E Persa è una persona molto profonda. Io parlo per quello che riguarda la mia esperienza personale. Persa spesso mi mandava mp per aiutarmi quando percepiva un mio malessere. Non so perché lo facesse con me e no con tutti i traditori, questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei. Io comunque non ho mai avuto nessunissimo motivo per ritenere che fosse in malafede o lo facesse per qualche secondo scopo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che cazzo di macchina conte.......!


Mah...sai...oramai ha più di duecentomila km...
Pensa che ha ancora la sua marmitta, e che la frizione è ancora la sua...
Ma ho avuto parecchi problemi sulla centralina e il sistema di iniezione.

Non so se la prossima sarà o una Qubo, o na Nemo, o il Berlingo, o se la Citroen c3 picasso...

( poi tolgo la scritta pi...e resta casso no?)

Non ho sai grandi amori per le auto potenti e veloci...
Mi piacciono quelle spaziose e che dentro ci ficchi di tutto no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ora cosa c'entri tu con la coroncina in testa...non ci sto dentro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


QUel giorno ero l'imperatore Iogusto.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kangoo.
> Perchè una può mettersi comodamente a pecorina sul sedile posteriore.
> Apro la porta scorrevole e dato che sono piccolo mi trovo giusto ad appoggiarmi sullo stipite della cappotte con le mani
> E poi...ci do ci do ci do...
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....la fantasia non ti manca Contein


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la domanda è questa
> Tu che critichi tanto il sistema
> Saresti disponibile a fare la moderatrice del forum?
> 
> ...


Secondo me, scusa se mi intrometto, il sistema sarebbe perfetto se non fosse anonimo. Perchè con il fatto che è anonimo la gente rubina e smeralda a caso
E per evitare che chi rubina si firmi con nick di altri utenti basterebbe che al pulsante ci fosse un flag che associa di default il nick chi lo pigia. 

Secondo me la moderazione sarebbe più corretta mentre qui ci sono post che saltano anche per antipatia eprsonale più che per contenuto.

ma tanto è  una proposta che ho già fatto e non è stata accettata, non ne conosco i motivi ma ho qualche sospetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

comunque con me Brunetta è sempre stata carina


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> La mia prima discussione é ancora qui. Anch'io ricevetti un bel benvenuto. Ciononostante credo che anche le mazzate che ricevetti allora mi aiutarono a reagire alla situazione che stavo vivendo. E Persa è una persona molto profonda. Io parlo per quello che riguarda la mia esperienza personale. Persa spesso mi mandava mp per aiutarmi quando percepiva un mio malessere. Non so perché lo facesse con me e no con tutti i traditori, questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei. Io comunque non ho mai avuto nessunissimo motivo per ritenere che fosse in malafede o lo* facesse per qualche secondo scopo*


questo anche secondo me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per favore



E allora cosa? Io non ho capito davvero. Lo so che sono tonta però non capisco davvero


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque con me Brunetta è sempre stata carina


ma non è che persa sia un diavolo:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

e allora per me è una cazzata pensare che persa manipoli.
sono stata chiara o hai dei dubbi?





quintina ha detto:


> E allora cosa? Io non ho capito davvero. Lo so che sono tonta però non capisco davvero


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non c'ero ai tempi di Fedi
> Agosto 2010
> Sono certa
> Primo rosso: donna di merda
> ...


Ah non sei così anziana allora...
Infatti il sistema entrò in funzione nel luglio del 2010
Come quarta fase...


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...sai...oramai ha più di duecentomila km...
> Pensa che ha ancora la sua marmitta, e che la frizione è ancora la sua...
> Ma ho avuto parecchi problemi sulla centralina e il sistema di iniezione.
> 
> ...


Che macchine di merda conte mamma mia!vuoi un consiglio?cerca una bella bmw m3 usata e ti presenti da tua moglie a cazzo dritto,vedi che ti guarderà con occhi diversi.Le macchine che ti piacciono sono da pensionato,da marito cornuto.Tu invece devi ispirare adrenalina,devi scatenare  ormoni.Non ti sto scrivendo cazzate,sono macchine dimesse quelle che ti piacciono,anonime anche bruttarelle a dire il vero.Non ci siamo conte,non ci siamo....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai mai visto rossi da parte mia anche quando ..."sarebbe stato corretto" ?
> non ti pare *molto più adulto* o rispondere a tono ma senza nascondersi o ignorare ?
> ti sembra normale dare punteggi ai post...e il 90% delle volte per simpatia o antipatia delle persone?
> comunque è vero che faccia meno danni di prima ,ok


ecco la nota dolorosa. questo sarebbe un forum dove si incontrano e scontrano adulti. in teoria. in totale anarchia abbiamo però visto che il forum assomigliava più a un kindergarten, per non dire manicomio, dove un normale rapporto fra persone considerate adulte era semplicemente impossibile. nel mausoleo e soprattutto nello scannatoio le testimonianze


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

va bene...ma perché l'anonimato?





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ecco la nota dolorosa. questo sarebbe un forum dove si incontrano e scontrano adulti. in teoria. in totale anarchia abbiamo però visto che il forum assomigliava più a un kindergarten, per non dire manicomio, dove un normale rapporto fra persone considerate adulte era semplicemente impossibile. nel mausoleo e soprattutto nello scannatoio le testimonianze


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> comunque con me Brunetta è sempre stata carina


Anche con me e mi rode per questo....!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non vorrei mai.
> secondo me si può farne a meno con un minimo di buon senso


Ma non ti entrerà mai nella testa questo concetto:
TU non sei gli altri.

Nonostante TU faccia sempre di tutto per dire IO non sono come gli altri.

E passi la vita, e ti capisco, a guardare le travi altrui...

QUalche volta, per piacere da un occhio anche alla tua pagliuzza eh?

Lo sappiamo che tu sei perfetta...

Ma appunto un mondo di imperfetti ha bisogno di strumenti atti a perfezionarsi no?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche con me e mi rode per questo....!



quoto anche questo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....la fantasia non ti manca Contein


No...no l'ho fatta eh?
Sul serio...
Aspetta chiedi a...Ah...ma aspetta...non mi ricordo il nick...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora per me è una cazzata pensare che persa manipoli.
> sono stata chiara o hai dei dubbi?



Tu si
scusa ma credevo che tu avessi capito perché la mia affermazione secondo cui Persa non ce l'aveva con tutti i traditori dava da pensare


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No...no l'ho fatta eh?
> Sul serio...
> Aspetta chiedi a...Ah...ma aspetta...non mi ricordo il nick...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


jb?


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche con me e mi rode per questo....!


L'Ho capito


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che macchine di merda conte mamma mia!vuoi un consiglio?cerca una bella bmw m3 usata e ti presenti da tua moglie a cazzo dritto,vedi che ti guarderà con occhi diversi.Le macchine che ti piacciono sono da pensionato,da marito cornuto.Tu invece devi ispirare adrenalina,devi scatenare  ormoni.Non ti sto scrivendo cazzate,sono macchine dimesse quelle che ti piacciono,anonime anche bruttarelle a dire il vero.Non ci siamo conte,non ci siamo....


Naaaaaaaaaaaaa
COnosco la mia pollastra...

Ho ottenuto un effetton con questa macchina qui.

Bosch Avantxx7

La conosci?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> L'Ho capito


Sono felice.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che macchine di merda conte mamma mia!vuoi un consiglio?cerca una bella bmw m3 usata e ti presenti da tua moglie a cazzo dritto,vedi che ti guarderà con occhi diversi.Le macchine che ti piacciono sono da pensionato,da marito cornuto.Tu invece devi ispirare adrenalina,devi scatenare  ormoni.Non ti sto scrivendo cazzate,sono macchine dimesse quelle che ti piacciono,anonime anche bruttarelle a dire il vero.Non ci siamo conte,non ci siamo....


infatti quando e'salita sulla mia,che e'piuttosto cattiva,era preoccupato..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Bosh?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaa
> COnosco la mia pollastra...
> 
> Ho ottenuto un effetton con questa macchina qui.
> ...


Ma la bosh fa pure le macchine adesso?o parli di vibratori?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaa
> COnosco la mia pollastra...
> 
> Ho ottenuto un effetton con questa macchina qui.
> ...


comunque, conte
ti faccio notare che dopo tanto aver scritto e detto di raduni e altro...
ora ti ritrovi ad imitarmi nello stare più per conto tuo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la bosh fa pure le macchine adesso?o parli di vibratori?


E' un'asciugatrice...
Insomma lei è una donna che le sale l'ormone così...
Ma non perchè le piaccia fare sesso sopra sai?


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti quando e'salita sulla mia,che e'piuttosto cattiva,era preoccupato..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Dai lothar le donne capiscono al volo.....!Mi presnto con una kangoo mi prendono pure per ricchione dai....!Sei d'accordo?la macchina potente ti riveste di carisma,profumi di aggressività,di pisello turgido.....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, conte
> ti faccio notare che dopo tanto aver scritto e *detto di raduni e* altro...
> ora ti ritrovi ad imitarmi nello stare più per conto tuo.


Che palle questa storia di mascherare i raduni come una cosa negativa........


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che palle questa storia di mascherare i raduni come una cosa negativa........


intanto non mascheravo proprio nulla, secondariamente mi riferivo all'abitudine del conte di prendere in giro chi non partecipava.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, conte
> ti faccio notare che dopo tanto aver scritto e detto di raduni e altro...
> ora ti ritrovi ad imitarmi nello stare più per conto tuo.


Ma Sacripante
Ho un mucio di cose da fare adesso eh?
Cioè spece il concerto di Alessandria
Si conclude con una choralfantasia di Max Reger.
E lì è dove osano le aquile, mica è una zipolata eh? O un ricercar di Cavazzoni eh?

Ho cambiato sistema
Basta raduni

Ma mi frequento le persone che mi interessano una ad una.

Ho solo accettato quel che mi disse Nausicaa.
Pecco di intelligenza sociale, non sono bravo per i gruppi ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma a tu per tu...
Faccio le mia faville no?

Cioè voglio dire ho la mia vita sociale no?
E la mia vita intima.

Ma se io dico che so...
A Lothar passo da Bologna, andiamo a cena con Sbriciola...
E' cosa fatta eh?

Ma non mi pare che poi saltino fuori tutti sti gossip...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che palle questa storia di mascherare i raduni come una cosa negativa........


Quoto...
Solo perchè lei non ci è mai venuta...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto...
> Solo perchè lei non ci è mai venuta...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


appunto:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto non mascheravo proprio nulla, secondariamente mi riferivo all'abitudine del conte di prendere in giro chi non partecipava.


Beh si dice...
CHi non beve in compagnia
o è un ladro o una spia!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma comunque se chiedi a Farfalla...

Ho preso in giro pure chi ha partecipato eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto non mascheravo proprio nulla, secondariamente mi riferivo all'abitudine del conte di prendere in giro chi non partecipava.


Come a dire che faceva bene chi non partecipava
Scusa ma questa cosa mi urta soprattutto perchè senza quei raduni non avrei conosciuto persone che sono diventate amicizie importanti nella mia vita reale.
Quindi parlarne negativamente come fa ultimamente il Conte mi fa leggermente inalberare.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh si dice...
> CHi non beve in compagnia
> o è un ladro o una spia!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Se ci fossero donne aggressive pure pure...ma qui dentro sono tutte fanfarone....!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto...
> Solo perchè lei non ci è mai venuta...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non intendevo questo
Rispetto la scelta di Minerva e ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ci fossero donne aggressive pure pure...ma qui dentro sono tutte fanfarone....!


Ma ai raduni non si mostra il lato aggressivo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene...ma perché l'anonimato?


pensa che volevo togliere anche la visibilità della valutazione.

approva/disapprova serve solo e soltanto per moderare il forum senza che vi sia una persona specifica a farlo.

che vi siano delle persone che rubinano a nastro è scontato. ci sono veramente. ma il danno che possono procurare è minimo.

il minimo di buon senso (cit.) è dato da tutti gli altri, che però non sono mai stati in grado di contenere le infiltrazioni al minimo tale di non trasformare il forum a un manicomio. e effettivamente non è loro compito. sarebbe compito del moderatore, che qui però non c'è.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come a dire che faceva bene chi non partecipava
> Scusa ma questa cosa mi urta soprattutto perchè senza quei raduni non avrei conosciuto persone che sono diventate amicizie importanti nella mia vita reale.
> Quindi parlarne negativamente come fa ultimamente il Conte mi fa leggermente inalberare.


No aspetta...
Io dico che per me, per come sono fatto, per come sono come tipo...
Non mi trovo bene nei gruppi...

Ma scusa na roba...anche di recente sono stato ad una cena con gente del forum eh?

E' che hanno organizzato sta roba fuori dal forum no?

Farfalla se non c'erano i raduni, potevi conoscere ste persone direttamente per tuo conto, attraverso altri canali no?

Io dico solo che IO non ho certo bisgono di un raduno per conoscere delle persone del forum.
Mi metto d'accordo a tu per tu e la cosa è fatta no?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> pensa che volevo togliere anche la visibilità della valutazione.
> 
> approva/disapprova serve solo e soltanto per moderare il forum senza che vi sia una persona specifica a farlo.
> 
> ...


secondo me  qualche velleità nociva è stata tolta anche dall'eliminazione del punteggio globale:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ci fossero donne aggressive pure pure...ma qui dentro sono tutte fanfarone....!


Non lo so...non le conosco tutte...
Quindi non posso valutare...

Ma per quel che mi riguarda
Io ho conosciuto solo donne normali...comunissime mortali...con pregi e difetti...con cassi e mazzi...
Alle prese con serie vite fuori di qui...

Non penso che siano fanfarone...

Beh forse un po'...Tebe...ma lo fa tanto per ridere...
E mi ha abbagliato più che per il flap flap...per il suo cuore buono.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*E si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...non le conosco tutte...
> Quindi non posso valutare...
> 
> Ma per quel che mi riguarda
> ...


E certo perchè tu sei uno romantico e nelle donne valuti il cuore....:rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che cazzaro che sei....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No aspetta...
> Io dico che per me, per come sono fatto, per come sono come tipo...
> Non mi trovo bene nei gruppi...
> 
> ...


Vero anche questo ma sarebbe avvenuto molto tempo dopo visto che non avevo confidenza ed ero in un momento difficile. Ora dopo 3 anni anch'io incontro anche da sola le persone che mi interessano. Ma a ogni raduno direi che ci siamo divertiti e molto non capisco perché denigrarli tutto qui.
Non ti interessano piu ne hai tutto il diritto ma non ti avere un atteggiamento negativo tutto qui.
S


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo perchè tu sei uno romantico e nelle donne valuti il cuore....:rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che cazzaro che sei....


E che cosa dovrei valutare?
Del resto è l'unica cosa che mi fa accettare di buon grado tutto il resto no?
Poi se non fossero buone di cuore
Non saprebbero sopportarmi no?

Ho una componente romantica
L'altra è molto buzzurra...

Ma se c'è una donna a questo mondo che sa tirar fuori tutto il mio lato buzzurro...maleducato e cafone...

E' lei Lunapiena...

Ma appena io scorgo nel cuore di una donna: la perfidia
Scappo lontano da lei.

Perchè so che la sua perfidia può ferirmi.

E io sono al mondo per spassarmela
e non per farmi ferire da stupide galline.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero anche questo ma sarebbe avvenuto molto tempo dopo visto che non avevo confidenza ed ero in un momento difficile. Ora dopo 3 anni anch'io incontro anche da sola le persone che mi interessano. Ma a ogni raduno direi che ci siamo divertiti e molto non capisco perché denigrarli tutto qui.
> Non ti interessano piu ne hai tutto il diritto ma non ti avere un atteggiamento negativo tutto qui.
> S


Non li denigro.
Dico solo che per me sono stati un errore.
Ma sta tenta porco can
Potrò sindacare o no sulle mie iniziative eh?

Potrò pensare quello che ritengo più opportuno di cose che ho promosso io? 

O no?

I fastidi che mi hanno dato sono stati superiori ai benefici.

QUindi non ne ho più organizzati nè promossi...

Se ne fanno uno e ho tempo e voglia scelgo di partecipare o meno.

TU parli CI SIAMO.
Io parlo MI sono divertito e anche no.
Mi sono anche annoiato da morire.
Ok?

Ma la colpa non è dei partecipanti, ma dei miei limiti oggettivi.
Ti va bene così?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non li denigro.
> Dico solo che per me sono stati un errore.
> Ma sta tenta porco can
> Potrò sindacare o no sulle mie iniziative eh?
> ...


Se parli di te si probabilmente non avevo capito. Scusa


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se parli di te si probabilmente non avevo capito. Scusa


Dio sia Lodato
Ovvio che parlo di me.
Quando mai io non parlo di me? 

Sono contento se per te sono stai così proficui e forieri di tante belle cose.

Dico solo questo
E parlo del mio handicap principale
Che tanto mi ha causato sofferenze e guai nella vita.

Prima io mi convinco che una cosa sia in un modo.
CI spero, mi entusiasmo, ci dedico tutto me stesso.

Poi mi tocca arrendermi all'evidenza che questa cosa non è affatto 
così come la vedo io.
Per esempio chi mi ha aiutato a capire moltissimo questo mio handicap è stata Leda
( Che non a caso chiamo mia regina)

E mi incazzo da morire con me stesso.
Sto handicap mi ha fatto sprecare montagne di energie anche nel mio lavoro.
A volte ascolto registrazioni di mie esecuzioni di anni fa.

E mi dico...ma che schifezza...
Eppure all'epoca ero convinto che quella musica fosse così come la interpretavo io.

Niente di più sbagliato.

Te l'ho sempre detto
Io cambio repentinamente ottica alla luce di nuovi fatti.

Ma porca miseria
E' inutile che io mi autoconvinca che una persona mi vuole bene
se tutti i fatti mi dimostrano il contrario no?

E allora mi dico
Ah si vero, hanno ragione gli altri: sta persona non mi vuole bene.

E mi incazzo con me stesso.

Ma la cosa più tragica e dolorosa è sempre stato
quando io mi ritrovo a raccontarmi di voler bene ad una persona
e vedere che dentro di me in realtà non me ne sbatte un casso di lei.

Sta cosa mi fa molto soffrire.

E nel mio matrimonio è sempre stata la mia più grande paura.
Svegliarmi bello bello na mattina e dirmi: 
Ma a me non me ne frega più niente di lei: cassiamola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Insomma alla fine nessuno mi spiega perché sarei ingenua e perché il fatto che Persa mi offrisse il suo conforto senza che io lo chiedessi dà da pensare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria
> E' inutile che io mi autoconvinca che una persona mi vuole bene
> se tutti i fatti mi dimostrano il contrario no?
> 
> ...


in questo sono uguale a te

solo che io ci metto un casino di tempo a capire che hanno ragione gli altri, mi fisso e penso di sapere le cose meglio degli altri anche quando è evidente che non è così ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> in questo sono uguale a te
> 
> solo che io ci metto un casino di tempo a capire che hanno ragione gli altri, mi fisso e penso di sapere le cose meglio degli altri anche quando è evidente che non è così ...


Eh ma è perchè tu sei femmina no?
Io essendo maschio ho meno sviluppato quel lato lì capisci?

Comunque io ho imparato a diffidare sistematicamente delle persone che mi offrono un aiuto non richiesto...

Lo fanno per loro e mai per me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma è perchè tu sei femmina no?
> Io essendo maschio ho meno sviluppato quel lato lì capisci?
> 
> Comunque io ho imparato a diffidare sistematicamente delle persone che mi offrono un aiuto non richiesto...
> ...



Sono sicura che questo non fosse il caso di Persa con me.

Ancora adesso si preoccupa per me e mi dimostra di tenere al mio benessere.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> jb?


Ma io che c'entro col Kangoo der Conte?


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa non massacrava TUTTI i traditori a prescindere
> 
> *io la conosco di persona*, mi ha offerto il suo conforto più di una volta, anche spontaneamente e senza che io lo chiedessi
> 
> e io sono una traditrice, da anni


E questo fa la differenza.

Conoscere qualcuno di persona, stabilire un rapporto VERO (e non parlo di qualche cena o chattata) ti rivela che gli utenti che leggiamo qui dentro sono molto più complessi e hanno molte più sfumature di quello che appare sul forum. Io resto dell'idea che giudicare in modo perentorio un utente per quello che scrive e come lo scrive è riduttivo, è pura idiozia.

E qui sopra ci sono stati e sempre cui saranno talmente tante manipolazioni, simpatie, antipatie, incroci di storie e vissuti, che difficilmente un utente appare per come realmente è. Tante cose si tengono al di fuori, eppure condizionano il modo di partecipare alle discussioni.

Per quanto mi riguarda Persa, che conosco personalmente, è una donna in gambissima, sensibile, disponibile e molto acuta. Poi lei dice sempre che sono una strafiga, quindi la adoro a prescindere


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E questo fa la differenza.
> 
> Conoscere qualcuno di persona, stabilire un rapporto VERO (e non parlo di qualche cena o chattata) ti rivela che gli utenti che leggiamo qui dentro sono molto più complessi e hanno molte più sfumature di quello che appare sul forum. Io resto dell'idea che giudicare in modo perentorio un utente per quello che scrive e come lo scrive è riduttivo, è pura idiozia.
> 
> ...


Io avevo chiesto a Persa di conoscerci proprio perchè la reputavo una donna intelligente e non capivo l'astio nei miei confronti e lei disse chiaramente che non era interessata a conoscermi e non capiva la motivazione per cui volevo incontrarla.
Non mi é restato che farmi di lei l'opinione che traspariva in questo forum. Verso di me solo ostilità. 
Credo comunwue che pur che le persone riescono a creare un "personaggio" in un forum non possono essere totalmente diversi nella vita. In quel personaggio c'e una parte di loro. O magari ci sono grandi attori che recitano benissimo ma io ci credo poco


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io che c'entro col Kangoo der Conte?


Si vede che Oscuro pensa che sono gay no?
CHe ne dici?
Lo invitiamo sotto un albergo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avevo chiesto a Persa di conoscerci proprio perchè la reputavo una donna intelligente e non capivo l'astio nei miei confronti e lei disse chiaramente che non era interessata a conoscermi e non capiva la motivazione per cui volevo incontrarla.
> Non mi é restato che farmi di lei l'opinione che traspariva in questo forum. Verso di me solo ostilità.
> Credo comunwue che pur che le persone riescono a creare un "personaggio" in un forum non possono essere totalmente diversi nella vita. In quel personaggio c'e una parte di loro. O magari ci sono grandi attori che recitano benissimo ma io ci credo poco


Quoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vede che Oscuro pensa che sono gay no?
> CHe ne dici?
> Lo invitiamo sotto un albergo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dico che non ci vengo che mi sa che quello è frufrù davvero, sempre a parlare di culi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E questo fa la differenza.
> 
> Conoscere qualcuno di persona, stabilire un rapporto VERO (e non parlo di qualche cena o chattata) ti rivela che gli utenti che leggiamo qui dentro sono molto più complessi e hanno molte più sfumature di quello che appare sul forum. Io resto dell'idea che giudicare in modo perentorio un utente per quello che scrive e come lo scrive è riduttivo, è pura idiozia.
> 
> ...


Già. Peccato che il metodo che tu dici di aborrire è quello che usare tu e la tua amica persa/brunetta.
Se fossi in te mi vergognerei per l'ipocrisia che dimostri e per la marea di PALLE che scrivi qui sopra sapendo che noi ti leggiamo. 
Ma non per altro: io sono una mentitrice e una traditrice, è vero. Ma non vado in giro a far finta di essere una persona pura come fai tu.
Vergognati.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

mmmhhhh ... non arriverei a dire o sostenere, 
che chi tradisce è una persona non "pura", non buona ...

è solo una parte della persona, certo non condivido ... 
ma a volte, ci sono tanti retroscena ... che non conosciamo. 
inoltre, vorrei proprio vedere, chi è "limpido" come master proper ... 
tutti abbiamo dei lati, nei quali siamo ... mmmhhh ... non in ordine. 

la cosa un po' brutta qui, è proprio questo: si discute solo su questo lato. 
e per alcuni basta per definire una persona ... non mi piace tanto. 
una persona è molto di più ... anche come lava la biancheria ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhhh ... non arriverei a dire o sostenere,
> che chi tradisce è una persona non "pura", non buona ...
> ...


Come lava la biancheria?!


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come lava la biancheria?!


sry ... espresso proprio male ... 
si dovrebbe dire: per come lava la biancheria ... 

una persona mi casca proprio, ma proprio di brutto, 
se usa molto sapone, se usa programmi lunghissimi ... 
cioè spreco! ... nasconde una vera "strafottenza"
per ciò che ci circonda.
peggio, secondo me, che tradire ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avevo chiesto a Persa di conoscerci proprio perchè la reputavo una donna intelligente e non capivo l'astio nei miei confronti e lei disse chiaramente che non era interessata a conoscermi e non capiva la motivazione per cui volevo incontrarla.
> Non mi é restato che farmi di lei l'opinione che traspariva in questo forum. Verso di me solo ostilità.
> Credo comunwue che pur che le persone riescono a creare un "personaggio" in un forum non possono essere totalmente diversi nella vita. In quel personaggio *c'e una parte di loro*. O magari ci sono grandi attori che recitano benissimo ma io ci credo poco


Certamente. E a volte traspare la parte peggiore. Ma resto dell'idea che sia meglio far trasparire il peggio di sé su un forum, magari usandolo come valvola di sfogo, piuttosto che essere merde nella vita vera e qui sopra fare gli scialli o i lord inglesi.

C'è anche da dire che per i traditi non è sempre facile relazionarsi con i traditori, specie quelli felici di esserlo e con situazioni familiari apparentemente serene. Può essere sbagliato eh, ma umanamente lo capisco e, anzi, lo trovo abbastanza coerente. Mi stupisco quando accade il contrario.


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avevo chiesto a Persa di conoscerci proprio perchè la reputavo una donna intelligente e non capivo l'astio nei miei confronti e lei disse chiaramente che non era interessata a conoscermi e non capiva la motivazione per cui volevo incontrarla.
> Non mi é restato che farmi di lei l'opinione che traspariva in questo forum. Verso di me solo ostilità.
> Credo comunwue che pur che le persone riescono a creare un "personaggio" in un forum *non possono essere totalmente diversi nella vita.* In quel personaggio c'e una parte di loro. O magari ci sono grandi attori che recitano benissimo ma io ci credo poco


perchè è intelligente e non decide di turarsi il naso quando sente odore di merda? Si.
per la sottolineatura: e da una che si scopa l'amico di famiglia non ci si può aspettare niente di buono, quindi perchè sprecarsi a interagire nella realta? Alcuni sono più intelligenti di altri e lei lo è stata più di me.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già. Peccato che il metodo che tu dici di aborrire è quello che usare tu e la tua amica persa/brunetta.
> Se fossi in te mi vergognerei per l'ipocrisia che dimostri e per la marea di PALLE che scrivi qui sopra sapendo che noi ti leggiamo.
> Ma non per altro: io sono una mentitrice e una traditrice, è vero. Ma non vado in giro a far finta di essere una persona pura come fai tu.
> Vergognati.


Ma si può sapere che palle racconto? Ma di cosa parli?
Qui sopra c'è Quintina che è una delle mie più care amiche e che vedo quasi ogni giorno.
Lei sa tutto di me e della mia vita. E legge il forum. Qui sopra legge il mio compagno (purtroppo ogni tanto scrive, ma non è colpa mia  ). Se c'è una che non ha nulla da nascondere sono proprio io. Ma cosa vuoi da me, si può sapere? Io NON SCRIVO PALLE, eccheccazzo. E diffamarmi in questo modo vergognoso non ti farà essere migliore di quella che sei, mi dispiace.
Ripigliati che io non ti ho mai cagata di striscio. Essù.


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già. Peccato che il metodo che tu dici di aborrire è quello che usare tu e la tua amica persa/brunetta.
> Se fossi in te mi vergognerei per l'ipocrisia che dimostri e per la marea di PALLE che scrivi qui sopra sapendo che noi ti leggiamo.
> Ma non per altro: io sono una mentitrice e una traditrice, è vero. Ma non vado in giro a far finta di essere una persona pura come fai tu.
> Vergognati.


 ahahahahahhah che patetica troietta da due soldi. ma quanto ti rode eh?
ahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

comunque ... quoto ... una cosa molto logica ... 

ho incontrato alcuni del forum. ed è stato sorprendente!
esempio, con un utente qui, non è che andavamo proprio tanto d'accordo. 
ci evitavamo un poco ... tantino ... 

ma quando ci siamo visti, a Piazza Argentina a Milano ... 
chiaro, come l'aqua ... proprio una cosa di pelle ... 
ci siamo prese proprio ... e ci siamo piaciute tanto ... 
e tutte le differenze e divergenze ... svanite, non avevano importanza. 

bello, molto bello! da ripetere ... 

sienne


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

ahahahahhahah 5 reputazioni negative ahahhahahahhah ma quanto Vi rode? ahahahhahahha


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma si può sapere che palle racconto? Ma di cosa parli?
> Qui sopra c'è Quintina che è una delle mie più care amiche e che vedo quasi ogni giorno.
> Lei sa tutto di me e della mia vita. E legge il forum. Qui sopra legge il mio compagno (purtroppo ogni tanto scrive, ma non è colpa mia  ). Se c'è una che non ha nulla da nascondere sono proprio io. Ma cosa vuoi da me, si può sapere? Io NON SCRIVO PALLE, eccheccazzo. E diffamarmi in questo modo vergognoso non ti farà essere migliore di quella che sei, mi dispiace.
> *Ripigliati che io non ti ho mai cagata di striscio*. Essù.


ecco l'ennesima palla


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certamente. E a volte traspare la parte peggiore. Ma resto dell'idea che sia meglio far trasparire il peggio di sé su un forum, magari usandolo come valvola di sfogo, piuttosto che essere merde nella vita vera e qui sopra fare gli scialli o i lord inglesi.
> 
> C'è anche da dire che per i traditi non è sempre facile relazionarsi con i traditori, specie quelli felici di esserlo e con situazioni familiari apparentemente serene. Può essere sbagliato eh, ma umanamente lo capisco e, anzi, lo trovo abbastanza coerente. Mi stupisco quando accade il contrario.


Dipende da qual è e a che punto artiva il peggio. E comunque non mi riferivo al peggio ma in generale a lati del carattere.
Dopodiché quei lati esistono e nella realtà da qualche parte stanno.
Sono una delle migliori amiche di Simy che é una tradita e per fortuna per me visto l'affetto che mi lega a lei ha saputo discernere il mio tradimento dal resto della mia persona apprezzando il resto di me.per quel che riguarda Persa capisco assolutamente il suo punto di vista, a mio modo di vedere limitato ma assolutamente da rispettare, ho detto quella cosa solo per sottolineare che io una mano l'avevo tesa. Davanti al suo rifiuto di certo non ho pianto e non mi sono disperata, ho semplicemente preso atto.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> ahahahahhahah 5 reputazioni negative ahahhahahahhah ma quanto Vi rode? ahahahhahahha


In effetti il giochino dei rossi verdi non lo comprendo nemmeno io :singleeye: comunque te non stai mica tanto bene :carneval:


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco l'ennesima palla


la solita storia della pagliuzza e della trave. che naturalmente volentieri ti sbatteresti in ogni buco che  possiedi, troietta da due soldi


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti il giochino dei rossi verdi non lo comprendo nemmeno io :singleeye: comunque te non stai mica tanto bene :carneval:


ognuno si diverte a suo modo. questo è il mio. e nemmeno mi conosci. ma capisco che i pregiudizi è difficile lasciarseli alle spalle


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da qual è e a che punto artiva il peggio. E comunque non mi riferivo al peggio ma in generale a lati del carattere.
> Dopodiché quei lati esistono e nella realtà da qualche parte stanno.
> Sono una delle migliori amiche di Simy che é una tradita e per fortuna per me visto l'affetto che mi lega a lei ha saputo discernere il mio tradimento dal resto della mia persona apprezzando il resto di me.per quel che riguarda Persa capisco assolutamente il suo punto di vista, a mio modo di vedere limitato ma assolutamente da rispettare, ho detto quella cosa solo per sottolineare che io una mano l'avevo tesa. Davanti al suo rifiuto di certo non ho pianto e non mi sono disperata, ho semplicemente preso atto.


quando tyi aggrada riesci a discernere e quando il discernimento è a tuo favore tutto bene. quando si tratta deglia altri fai fatica. chiamasi ipocrisia.  ipocrita e patetica


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> ognuno si diverte a suo modo. questo è il mio. e nemmeno mi conosci. ma capisco che i pregiudizi è difficile lasciarseli alle spalle


Tesoro mio bello se io entro e leggo prese x il culo non è questione di pregiudizi, è questione  che hai scarse capacità di interagire con calma, se ti fai mangiare dal rancore sei fritto a prescindere ...comunque ciao :smile:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> quando tyi aggrada riesci a discernere e quando il discernimento è a tuo favore tutto bene. quando si tratta deglia altri fai fatica. chiamasi ipocrisia.  ipocrita e patetica


No, è una delle persone migliori che abbia mai conosciuto con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti,  come tutti del resto. E  l'ipocrisia, Ti assicuro, è una cosa che le manca proprio


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> No, è una delle persone migliori che abbia mai conosciuto con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti,  come tutti del resto. E  l'ipocrisia, Ti assicuro, è una cosa che le manca proprio


con te, Simy. e farfalla di tutte le persone qui dentro, per qwunto mi riguarda è le peggiore. la più falsa e la più ipocrita. altri sono vomitevoli, lei ci aggiunge anche la falsità. non con te nbe convengo. e fai non bene, ma benissimo a difendela. pert quel poco che ti conosco non mi aspetteri niente di meno da te. tu si che sei una persona a posto e trasparente


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro mio bello se io entro e leggo prese x il culo non è questione di pregiudizi, è questione  che hai scarse capacità di interagire con calma, se ti fai mangiare dal rancore sei fritto a prescindere ...comunque ciao :smile:


quale presa x il culo?io parlo seriamente. queste persone sono feccia, dovrei trattarle normalmente? non sono consono a trattare la feccia come cioccolata. se tu lo sei bella mia è un tuo problema. e il rancore lascialo stare. non sai e non conosci. sono cose che vanno oltre la tua conoscenza. e non intendo offenderti. non sei in grado di capire perchè non sai.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco l'ennesima palla


Perché ti ho mandato un mp tempo fa? O perché mesi or sono ho scritto quell'mp demenziale a JB?

Mi pare un po' poco.

Io ti ho detto che non mi piaci e che non ho interesse ad interagire con te. E qui sul forum evito perfino di quotarti. Invece puntualmente tu mi tiri in mezzo dicendo che dovrei vergognarmi e sono una bugiarda eccetera eccetera. Ma che palle!

Fai pure, ma resta il fatto che io non sono bugiarda. Posso aver agito in modo stupido e infantile in passato, ma ho già spiegato che era un periodo molto difficile per me: separazione, attacchi d'ansia, litigate... stavo male e no ho saputo restare fredda e distaccata. Ma non ho altro di cui rimproverarmi, mi dispiace.

E davvero non so questa tua rabbia da dove provenga. Detto questo... pace e bene.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> con te, Simy.


mi dispiace, ma su di lei non riesco a pensarla diversamente.
è una donna che ha commesso i suoi errori, nel bene o nel male, ma non ha mai avuto alcun problema ad ammetterlo, non hai mai avuto nessun problema al confronto anche nei confronti di chi l'ha sempre trattata male.

sono ben altre le persone da cui preferisco stare lontana


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> No, è una delle persone migliori che abbia mai conosciuto con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti,  come tutti del resto. E  l'ipocrisia, Ti assicuro, è una cosa che le manca proprio


Grazie. Sai che non era necessario. Sappiamo io e te quanto siamo legate e che valore diamo all'amicizia. Anche quando non siamo d'accordo sappiamo di esserci una per l'altra. Ti voglio bene


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie. Sai che non era necessario. Sappiamo io e te quanto siamo legate e che valore diamo all'amicizia. Anche quando non siamo d'accordo sappiamo di esserci una per l'altra. Ti voglio bene



ma infatti non è che dobbiamo giustificare la nostra amicizia, ma io dico sempre quello che penso 

ti voglio bene pure io


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi dispiace, ma su di lei non riesco a pensarla diversamente.
> è una donna che ha commesso i suoi errori, nel bene o nel male, ma non ha mai avuto alcun problema ad ammetterlo, non hai mai avuto nessun problema al confronto anche nei confronti di chi l'ha sempre trattata male.
> 
> sono ben altre le persone da cui preferisco stare lontana


ho aggiunto al mio post alcune cose. rileggitelo. e ti ribadisco che sei meritevole per questo di ammirazione. *TU*.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

una cosa è certa ... e forse, bisogna averla vissuta per capire, 
anche se non ci credo tanto. 

una separazione ... ti spiazza. anche se voluta. 
una marea di cose contraddittorie si provano ...
un vero ballottaggio ... e paure ... e domande ... 

no, non si sta bene. e quando non ci si sente bene ... 
si fanno o si dicono cose ... non sempre consone alla persona. 
mi sembra normale ... a dire il vero ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Perché ti ho mandato un mp tempo fa? O perché mesi or sono ho scritto *quell'mp demenziale a JB?*
> 
> Mi pare un po' poco.
> 
> ...


Svariati, in verità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Perché ti ho mandato un mp tempo fa? O perché mesi or sono ho scritto quell'mp demenziale a JB?
> 
> Mi pare un po' poco.
> 
> .


Non si tratta di quello.
Ma ti ho già detto che con te sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa.
Quindi stai pure in pace.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> con te, Simy. e farfalla di tutte le persone qui dentro, per qwunto mi riguarda è le peggiore. la più falsa e la più ipocrita. altri sono vomitevoli, lei ci aggiunge anche la falsità. non con te nbe convengo. e fai non bene, ma benissimo a difendela. pert quel poco che ti conosco non mi aspetteri niente di meno da te. tu si che sei una persona a posto e trasparente


il punto è che nella vita tutti commettiamo degli errori, più o meno gravi, ma non per questo meritiamo la crocifissione o il rogo.

io posso non condividere un modo di vivere o qualunque altra cosa che sia lontana al mio modo di pensare, ma giudico le persone per altro. 

sai come la penso su certe cose, e sai che io voglio bene ad Harley, ma nello stesso tempo voglio bene a Chiara e Farfalla e, come ho difeso te e harley quando ritenevo giusto farlo, ora - mi spiace - ma credo che sia Farfie che Chiara non meritino nella maniera più assoluta gli insulti che si stanno prendendo. 

ogni tanto proviamo tutti a guardare oltre e a lasciarci alle spalle le "incomprensioni", visto che tra le altre cose parliamo di rapporti forumistici


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> ho aggiunto al mio post alcune cose. rileggitelo. e ti ribadisco che sei meritevole per questo di ammirazione. *TU*.



ho letto e ti ho risposto, e ripeto che non cambia minimamente quello che penso di te e Harley; cose che ho sempre tra l'altro scritto anche qui sul forum


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Svariati, in verità.


Hai ragione. Ma quello che ritengo demenziale è stato il primo. Solo per il fatto di averlo mandato. Gli altri erano in risposta ai tuoi e quindi. Vabbè, chiuso discorso, inutile rivangare cosa per me morte e sepolte.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> quale presa x il culo?io parlo seriamente. queste persone sono feccia, dovrei trattarle normalmente? non sono consono a trattare la feccia come cioccolata. se tu lo sei bella mia è un tuo problema. e il rancore lascialo stare. non sai e non conosci. sono cose che vanno oltre la tua conoscenza. e non intendo offenderti. non sei in grado di capire perchè non sai.


puoi avere tutte le ragioni che vuoi (ovviamente ipotizzo) ma il tuo modo di interagire ti pone inequivocabilmente in svantaggio ...senza offesa ma mi sembri sempre in affanno ... Riflettici


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> una cosa è certa ... e forse, bisogna averla vissuta per capire,
> anche se non ci credo tanto.
> ...


Già. E' un mix di senso di perdita e di colpa, di sensazioni contrastanti, ogni punto di riferimento svanisce e devi imparare a cavartela da sola. E' qualcosa che bisogna vivere per capire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che nella vita tutti commettiamo degli errori, più o meno gravi, ma non per questo meritiamo la crocifissione o il rogo.
> 
> io posso non condividere un modo di vivere o qualunque altra cosa che sia lontana al mio modo di pensare, ma giudico le persone per altro.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio molto Simy. Hai ragione.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio molto Simy. Hai ragione.


 e di cosa figurati


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che nella vita tutti commettiamo degli errori, più o meno gravi, ma non per questo meritiamo la crocifissione o il rogo.
> 
> io posso non condividere un modo di vivere o qualunque altra cosa che sia lontana al mio modo di pensare, ma giudico le persone per altro.
> 
> ...


con me ma soprattutto si sono permessi di farlo con harley q. e tu lo sai. e direi di chiudere qui. e se nonn è ipocrisia non so come chiamarla. detto questo ribadisco quello che pensoi fi te.
nessuna incomprensione. solo una marea di palle che nascondevano la verità. e tu la conosci. con questo non voglio e alla fine che cosa ne ricaverei a mettermi a discuterne con  te? tu sai come sono le cose e fai anche bene a metterti dalla parte che ritieni tu  debba stare. questo non cambia la realtà delle cose. dopodichè una volta chiuso il pc ed estromesso dal forum nonchè ritornato alla mia felicissima vita queste cose hanno il valore che hanno. e cioè poco più di zero. detto questo la verità ha valore e la mia è sacrosanta. per qualche minuto o ora su questo forum ma sacrosanta.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Già. E' un mix di senso di perdita e di colpa, di sensazioni contrastanti, ogni punto di riferimento svanisce e devi imparare a cavartela da sola. E' qualcosa che bisogna vivere per capire.



Ciao Harley,

assolutamente. anche se credo, 
che non ci vuole tanto a capire, 
che è una fase molto sensibile ... 

lasciamo stare le colpe tra altro ... 
quelle, divorano proprio ...

no ... si sta proprio da cani ... 
bruttissimo periodo ... proprio difficile!

bello, che ne sei fuori e ora stai bene 

da, fiducia ... leggere le esperienze degli altri.

sienne


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Harley,
> 
> assolutamente. anche se credo,
> che non ci vuole tanto a capire,
> ...


Sì, ora sto bene e i miei figli stanno superando. Però ho tanti problemi, tanti. E la sensazione di stare a galla a fatica a volte ce l'ho. Non sono sola però, e questo mi dà sicuramente una marcia in più.


----------



## Genoveffo (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì, ora sto bene e i miei figli stanno superando. Però ho tanti problemi, tanti. E la sensazione di stare a galla a fatica a volte ce l'ho. Non sono sola però, e questo mi dà sicuramente una marcia in più.


TI AMO:inlove:

ALE


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì, ora sto bene e i miei figli stanno superando. Però ho tanti problemi, tanti. E la sensazione di stare a galla a fatica a volte ce l'ho. *Non sono sola però, e questo mi dà sicuramente una marcia in più.*



Ciao

questo è un punto dolente per me ... molto. 
vedremo cosa mi regala la vita ... 
meglio non parlarne ... 

ma per te ... sono molto contenta ... veramente!
fa bene avere qualcuno ... non solo per l'affetto ... 

bello ... è una strada ... 

PS: oggi stavo nel treno ... ascoltando gli altri parlare ... ho colto un aspetto ... 
chi si lamenta con le amiche del proprio marito ... viene vista come una "fica" ...
chi si lamenta con le amiche che non ha un uomo ... viene vista come una "sfigata" ...

questa società ancora non è pronta per tante cose ... troppi cliché ...

sienne


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> TI AMO:inlove:
> 
> ALE



ti informo che così sembri Joey quando quota le cazzat...ehm, le cose interessatissime che scrivo:singleeye:

cuntent?


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che nella vita tutti commettiamo degli errori, più o meno gravi, ma non per questo meritiamo la crocifissione o il rogo.
> 
> io posso non condividere un modo di vivere o qualunque altra cosa che sia lontana al mio modo di pensare, ma giudico le persone per altro.
> 
> ...


chiamare ipocrita Farfalla significa o non conoscerla o non capire un belino.    ma questo conta relativamente.
anche perchè sono certo che chi ha avuto il privilegio di conoscerla di persona,come te,sa molto bene quanto lei valga come Donna.

personalmente considero Farfalla la Donna ideale. di cui si possono amare anche i difetti.  e che ci si augura di incontrare nella vita,almeno una volta.    perchè ti fa sentire in pace col mondo.


La Matraini ha sicuramente uno stile di vita più...borderline diciamo.
anche più esposto alle critiche dei benpensanti,probabile.

però le cose che sto leggendo su di lei,squalificano chi le scrive.

e soprattutto.   se c'è qualcuno su questo forum che possa essere definito doppio,falso o patetico certamente non è lei.

PS: Farfalla ti vuole bene, io invece ti amo proprio sorellina 

6 il tipo di donna per cui vale la pena rendere questo pianeta un giardino.  e quello che hai scritto in questo post lo dimostra


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiamare ipocrita Farfalla significa o non conoscerla o non capire un belino.    ma questo conta relativamente.
> anche perchè sono certo che chi ha avuto il privilegio di conoscerla di persona,come te,sa molto bene quanto lei valga come Donna.
> 
> personalmente considero Farfalla la Donna ideale. di cui si possono amare anche i difetti.  e che ci si augura di incontrare nella vita,almeno una volta.    perchè ti fa sentire in pace col mondo.
> ...


Grazie davvero. 
Se noti non ho risposto nemmeno
Quello che pensa di me uno così non mi interessa. Tengo all'opinione di chi mi conosce nel reale e di chi mi legge qui e che quello che ha scritto siano cattiverie gratuite é sotto agli occhi di tutti. 
Ho acritto un post su un utente che non era minimamente offensivo e lui ha pensato bene di intervenire. Va bene così, libero di farlo
Per quel che riguarda Chiara, é una donna in gamba e intelligente credo che tutto questo le scivolerà addosso tanto che una falsita grave come quella che è stata scritta travisando completamente la realtà non ha ritenuto nemmeno di commentarla. 
È piu signora lei di tante finte signore che conosco. E per chiarire non parlo di nessun utente del forum


----------



## lothar57 (9 Agosto 2013)

Genoveffo ha detto:


> la solita storia della pagliuzza e della trave. che naturalmente volentieri ti sbatteresti in ogni buco che  possiedi, troietta da due soldi


Non so chi sei,ma sicuramente un mai goduto,prevenuto.....troietta da due soldi???seeee,una cosi tu la sogni la notte,quando cerchi quello che non puoi avere.:mexican:


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seeee,una cosi tu la sogni la notte,quando cerchi quello che non puoi avere.:mexican:


Ehm...no...non è proprio cosí! Ma se ti piace pensarlo fai pure


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ehm...no...non è proprio cosí! Ma se ti piace pensarlo fai pure



ah, i complessi di inferiorità sono duri a morire....


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è un punto dolente per me ... molto.
> vedremo cosa mi regala la vita ...
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Io ho avuto la fortuna di trovare
 supporto nei miei genitori e nelle persone che mi amano e hanno vissuto direttamente tutti i passaggi che mi hanno portato a separarmi.  Diciamo che non sono stata caricata da ulteriori giudizi o sensi di colpa.
Poi il resto della gente boh, quello che pensa non mi importa più di tanto.
Ti auguro davvero di trovare un punto fermo in te stessa...ma ho l'impressione che non ti sarà difficile


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, i complessi di inferiorità sono duri a morire....


Ommadonna. Ma mollami un po' dai. Non hai altri utenti con cui chiacchierare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ommadonna. Ma mollami un po' dai. Non hai altri utenti con cui chiacchierare?



guarda che sei stata tu a riprendere il post di lothar dove si parlava di me

ps l'imitazione di JB ti riesce da schifo


----------



## Lui (9 Agosto 2013)

ragazze, vi servo qualcosa di fresco? 

preferite un caffè? 


dite dite, offre la casa.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ehm...no...non è proprio cosí! Ma se ti piace pensarlo fai pure



Sole..forse c'e'equivoco....per me non e'virtuale,la conosco,parlo a ragione veduta.ciao!


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sole..forse c'e'equivoco....per me non e'virtuale,la conosco,parlo a ragione veduta.ciao!


sole non contestava chiara ma  il fatto che alex vada in bianco in quanto sta con lei che, da quanto scrive, è donna assai passionale.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti informo che così sembri Joey quando quota le cazzat...ehm, le cose interessatissime che scrivo:singleeye:
> 
> cuntent?


Eh, ma io scherzo, però. Guarda che razza di involontarie buffonate tocca leggere, invece.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 7355


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


ma quello è morto, non vale:mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma io scherzo, però. Guarda che razza di involontarie buffonate tocca leggere, invece.



spiace, ma non riesco ad appassionarmi agli insulti e minacce varie sul web

si accettano solo quelli di persona, da inoltrare mediante pigiatura del mio citofono


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie davvero.
> Se noti non ho risposto nemmeno
> Quello che pensa di me uno così non mi interessa. Tengo all'opinione di chi mi conosce nel reale e di chi mi legge qui e che quello che ha scritto siano cattiverie gratuite é sotto agli occhi di tutti.
> Ho acritto un post su un utente che non era minimamente offensivo e lui ha pensato bene di intervenire. Va bene così, libero di farlo
> ...


gratuite? ma vergognati. falsa e ipocrita come poche. ma qui puoi essere chi vuoi. la difeerenza è quello che sei nella realtà. una che si scopa gli amici di famiglia. il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> spiace, ma non riesco ad appassionarmi agli insulti e minacce varie sul web
> 
> si accettano solo quelli di persona, da inoltrare mediante pigiatura del mio citofono


Voglio leggerlo come un velato invito a palesarmi alla tua porta.


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio leggerlo come un velato invito a palesarmi alla tua porta.



ma hai intenzione di palesarti per insultarmi??

guarda che invece potresti portarmi una torta o cantarmi una serenata, eh


----------



## lothar57 (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sole non contestava chiara ma  il fatto che alex vada in bianco in quanto sta con lei che, da quanto scrive, è donna assai passionale.


grazie mia musa....eh povera Sole..l'astinenza deve essere brutta roba


----------



## Paleontologo (9 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie mia musa....eh povera Sole..l'astinenza deve essere brutta roba


e tu ne sei l'emblema. povero segaiolo....perchè è quello che dicono di te in privato su questo forum. che sei un cazzaro che racconta solo balle
poveretto. e non ti rendi conto di come passi...almeno  
a me le cose me le dicono e me le hanno dette in faccia o in chiaro qui, ma non sono persone con cui ho un rapporto cordiale ahahahahahahha
sei proprio ridicolo e non te ne rendi conto ahahahahhaah


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie mia musa....eh povera Sole..l'astinenza deve essere brutta roba



allora: ditta albanese di infissi, hanno comprato i macchinari ultimo tipo da una ditta italiana fallita e ora producono in albania al 45% in meno, doppia camera e doppio montante, quelli belli sui 180 euro al mq invece che più di 300

madonna che disastro:unhappy:


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda che sei stata tu a riprendere il post di lothar dove si parlava di me
> 
> ps l'imitazione di JB ti riesce da schifo


L'ho ripreso perchè so che il mio uomo non ti considera particolarmente attraente, anzi. E che è piuttosto soddisfatto della sua vita sessuale. I complessi di inferiorità sono una stilettata che hai infilato tu, tanto per cambiare eh.

E comunque tra tutti gli utenti che mi piacerebbe imitare, JB è proprio l'ultimo. Il mio modello sarebbe Minerva, ma non ho la sua sintesi, il suo distacco altero e la sua ironia, purtroppo.


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie mia musa....eh povera Sole..l'astinenza deve essere brutta roba


Tranquillo Lothar che non sono in astinenza! Rasserenati, qui tutto a gonfie vele


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> L'ho ripreso perchè so che il mio uomo non ti considera particolarmente attraente, anzi. E che è piuttosto soddisfatto della sua vita sessuale. I complessi di inferiorità sono una stilettata che hai infilato tu, tanto per cambiare eh.
> 
> E comunque tra tutti gli utenti che mi piacerebbe imitare, JB è proprio l'ultimo. Il mio modello sarebbe Minerva, ma non ho la sua sintesi, il suo distacco altero e la sua ironia, purtroppo.


guarda fai così: ogni giorno allenati con il nasino leggermente arricciato come se avessi sempre una piccola cacca che ti segue, arcigna quanto basta e quell'aria un po' così che abbiamo noi che abitiamo a genova
però, spiace ma devi ahimé rinunciare a tutta quella parte godereccia e sessuale che ti ritrovi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> L'ho ripreso perchè so che il mio uomo non ti considera particolarmente attraente, anzi. E che è piuttosto soddisfatto della sua vita sessuale. I complessi di inferiorità sono una stilettata che hai infilato tu, tanto per cambiare eh.
> 
> E comunque tra tutti gli utenti che mi piacerebbe imitare, JB è proprio l'ultimo. Il mio modello sarebbe Minerva, ma non ho la sua sintesi, il suo distacco altero e la sua ironia, purtroppo.


E mai ce le avrai,rassegnati.
Certo che non deve essere facile vivere cercando sempre conferme e modelli da imitare, perennemente insoddisfatti e pronti a revisionare ogni scelta fatta in passato per paura di essere giudicata da coloro con cui si va ad accompagnarsi nel presente.


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, spiace ma devi ahimé rinunciare a tutta quella parte godereccia e sessuale che ti ritrovi


Minchia! Allora no!


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E mai ce le avrai,rassegnati.
> Certo che non deve essere facile vivere cercando sempre conferme e modelli da imitare, perennemente insoddisfatti e pronti a revisionare ogni scelta fatta in passato per paura di essere giudicata da coloro con cui si va ad accompagnarsi nel presente.


Il tuo problema è che prendi tutto terribilmente sul serio! Prova a prendere in modo più easy quello che si scrive qui: guarda che vita e forum sono cose diverse!
E sorridi un po'! Sei troppo acida! Bevi uno spritz, abbraccia tua figlia, adotta un cane. Mi sembri davvero troppo presa nel tuo ruolo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è che prendi tutto terribilmente sul serio! Prova a prendere in modo più easy quello che si scrive qui: guarda che vita e forum sono cose diverse!
> E sorridi un po'! Sei troppo acida! Bevi uno spritz, abbraccia tua figlia, adotta un cane. Mi sembri davvero troppo presa nel tuo ruolo.


Più che altro la contessa non si perdona l'errore madornale
di essersi confidata con te.

E l'ha pagata cara.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è che prendi tutto terribilmente sul serio! *Prova a prendere in modo più easy quello che si scrive qui: guarda che vita e forum sono cose diverse!*
> E sorridi un po'! Sei troppo acida! Bevi uno spritz, abbraccia tua figlia, adotta un cane. Mi sembri davvero troppo presa nel tuo ruolo.



sei proprio una poveretta


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Comunque sia dal mio punto di vista schifosamente maschilista subdolo e cafone, e vieppiù squisitamente maritoso, preferisco di grand lunga essere lo sposo di una farfalla o di una matraini, che hanno il giusto bon ton e la giusta paura di dirmi certe cose, perchè mi toccherebbe diventare cattivo con loro, che non essere un povero marito che viene abbandonato da sua moglie, per il semplice motivo che ha dato retta al primo can de picci che passa.

Perchè a mio modo di vedere, 
Squisitamente paraculo, e adombrato di borghesissima ipocrisia...

Farfalla e Chiara
sono mogli affidabili no?

Che anche se chiavano con altrui membri, non permettono in alcun modo che ciò possa inficiare con la nostra vita coniugale, e mai mi abbandonerebbero per un bell'imbusto senza arte nè parte.

Invece, mi spiace, ma io conte, non posso vedere di buon occhio nessuna donna che abbandona suo marito per un altro uomo.

E non potrei, a conti fatti, mai accettare di stare con una donna che ha lasciato suo marito per me.

La percepirei sempre inaffidabile: perchè mi dico, come ha lasciato lui per me, un giorno lascerà me per un altro che le farà quattro discorsetti intortatori.

Ma è solo il mio limite oggettivo a parlare.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei proprio una poveretta


Porca puttana, roba così scritta da lei davvero non si può leggere. Per quanto uno voglia lasciar perdere, dico. Minchia che coraggio.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana, roba così scritta da lei davvero non si può leggere. Per quanto uno voglia lasciar perdere, dico. Minchia che coraggio.


Ma un po' di comprensione dico io...
Evidentemente non sta bene no?
Vuoi così tanto che la realtà sia in un certo modo che finisci per crederci.
E per giunta t'incazzi se gli altri non sono disposti a vederla come la vedi tu...

Suvvia essù....
Bisogna anche saper compatire i casi umani no?

Tanto se non è prima è poi...

Che appunto un albero di mele, non fa mai pere...no?

Ma magari che ne so a furia di amarlo...magari fa qualche melon no?

Dai che lo scenario è questo...
[video=youtube;sCP73a-5m54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCP73a-5m54[/video]


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque sia dal mio punto di vista schifosamente maschilista subdolo e cafone, e vieppiù squisitamente maritoso, preferisco di grand lunga essere lo sposo di una farfalla o di una matraini, che hanno il giusto bon ton e la giusta paura di dirmi certe cose, perchè mi toccherebbe diventare cattivo con loro, che non essere un povero marito che viene abbandonato da sua moglie, per il semplice motivo che ha dato retta al primo can de picci che passa.
> 
> Perchè a mio modo di vedere,
> Squisitamente paraculo, e adombrato di borghesissima ipocrisia...
> ...


Ciao,

a chi ti riferisci ... tanto per ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a chi ti riferisci ... tanto per ...
> 
> sienne


A qualsiasi donna che lascia suo marito per un altro uomo.
Non so se è il tuo caso.
Ma in ogni caso NON mi interessa.


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A *qualsiasi donna *che lascia suo marito per un altro uomo.
> Non so se è il tuo caso.
> Ma in ogni caso NON mi interessa.



Ciao 

non è il mio caso ... 

ma cosa centra con la discussione?

perché per come hai risposto prima ... 
si fa subito il collegamento a Sole ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A qualsiasi donna che lascia suo marito per un altro uomo.
> Non so se è il tuo caso.
> Ma in ogni caso NON mi interessa.


 penso valga lo stesso per nel caso contrario: corna tante ma la moglie è sacra!
come gli uomini d'onore


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana, roba così scritta da lei davvero non si può leggere. Per quanto uno voglia lasciar perdere, dico. Minchia che coraggio.


Proprio perché in passato ho fatto l'errore di dare troppo peso a certe cose lo dico a ragion veduta. Io sono qui solo per scambiare idee e opinioni su argomenti attinenti alla sfera affettiva. Le vostre opinioni su di me mi fanno solo sorridere. Certo non mi fa piacere essere pungolata continuamente da Chiara e leggere che sono una bugiarda, che devo vergognarmi e la solita tiritera, visto che io qui mi faccio abbondantemente gli affari miei.
Ma mi rendo conto che il mio percorso di donna che ha sperimentato il tradimento e ha cambiato strada infastidisce chi resta nella sua palude stagnante a darsi giustificazioni filosofiche su quanto sia bello tradire, boh. In ogni caso sì, non mi frega più di tanto anche perchè, manco a dirlo, sono in spiaggia


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Proprio perché in passato ho fatto l'errore di dare troppo peso a certe cose lo dico a ragion veduta. Io sono qui solo per scambiare idee e opinioni su argomenti attinenti alla sfera affettiva. Le vostre opinioni su di me mi fanno solo sorridere. Certo non mi fa piacere essere pungolata continuamente da Chiara e leggere che sono una bugiarda, che devo vergognarmi e la solita tiritera, visto che io qui mi faccio abbondantemente gli affari miei.
> Ma mi rendo conto che il mio percorso di donna che ha sperimentato il tradimento e ha cambiato strada infastidisce chi resta nella sua palude stagnante a darsi giustificazioni filosofiche su quanto sia bello tradire, boh. In ogni caso sì, non mi frega più di tanto anche perchè, manco a dirlo, sono in spiaggia


Sei in spiaggia. Appresso al forum. E non ti frega più di tanto. Bene.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è il mio caso ...
> 
> ...


Beh hai ragione...
Il tema del 3d non sono gli insulti gratuiti da parte di Alex
a donne del forum no?
Tu fai i collegamenti che ti pare...

Ma lo spunto è nato dagli insulti gratuiti...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso valga lo stesso per nel caso contrario: corna tante ma la moglie è sacra!
> come gli uomini d'onore


Infatti mio nonno
Non ha MAI perdonato a suo figlio
di aver lasciato sua moglie per un'altra donna.
MAI.

La moglie non è sacra.
Ma una.

Specie se è pure la madre dei nostri figli.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma mi rendo conto che il mio percorso di donna che ha sperimentato il tradimento e ha cambiato strada infastidisce chi resta nella sua palude stagnante a darsi giustificazioni filosofiche su quanto sia bello tradire, boh. In ogni caso sì, non mi frega più di tanto anche perchè, manco a dirlo, sono in spiaggia


Ma ci mancherebbe il fastidio non nasce da quello eh?

Ma forsa da questo: 
Proviamo a spiegarlo con una frase che mi ha passato una mia amica...

"Oh come non è possibile percorrere 2 vie nello stesso tempo! Quando ne percorriamo una, l'altra ci sembra fiorire. Ma anche questa poi ci appare sbiadita, nel momento in cui pensiamo con nostalgia alla prima".

Che ne sai tu delle altrui paludi?
Nulla.
Ma sei tu quella che ha bisogno di raccontare a sè stessa che le altre stanno nella palude stagnante:

Colpevoli di non aver compiuto nella loro vita le scelte che hai compiuto tu.

Magari però tu non avevi NIENTE da perdere
Loro invece MOLTISSIMO da perdere.


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe il fastidio non nasce da quello eh?
> 
> Ma forsa da questo:
> Proviamo a spiegarlo con una frase che mi ha passato una mia amica...
> ...


il fatto è che le proprie strade non sono mai quelle degli altri:singleeye:
sono discorsi molto diversi, ai quali si aggiungono farneticazioni:mrgreen: varie, del tipo: ah, ma però in quel caso IO avrei fatto così, mica cosà!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe il fastidio non nasce da quello eh?
> 
> Ma forsa da questo:
> Proviamo a spiegarlo con una frase che mi ha passato una mia amica...
> ...



peccato non poterti approvare


----------



## lothar57 (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe il fastidio non nasce da quello eh?
> 
> Ma forsa da questo:
> Proviamo a spiegarlo con una frase che mi ha passato una mia amica...
> ...


Concordo con Chiara ,tu scrivi cose molto sagge.
Sole non aveva ovviamente niente da perdere,se non sbaglio pochi anni di matrimonio...io ad esempio da perdere avrei tantissimo,manco ci penso ad un'altra vita.Poi con chi??un'altra moglie...no!quello la lascio ai falliti,senza palle.
Sto benissimo cosi',qualche amica,se e quando la trovo,...amen


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2013)

penso che quando un matrimonio con dei figli finisce c'è sempre qualcosa da perdere,starei ben attento a definire senza palle chi prende decisioni che sono diverse dalle tue  





lothar57 ha detto:


> Concordo con Chiara ,tu scrivi cose molto sagge.
> Sole non aveva *ovviamente* niente da perdere,se non sbaglio pochi anni di matrimonio...io ad esempio da perdere avrei tantissimo,manco ci penso ad un'altra vita.Poi con chi??un'altra moglie...no!quello la lascio ai falliti,senza palle.
> Sto benissimo cosi',qualche amica,se e quando la trovo,...amen


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe il fastidio non nasce da quello eh?
> 
> Ma forsa da questo:
> Proviamo a spiegarlo con una frase che mi ha passato una mia amica...
> ...


Quoto ma continuo a rileggere le ultime due righe
Io non credo che dipenda dall'avere qualcosa da perdere o meno.
Perchè così sembra un discorso di egoismo e a volte può esserlo, ma non sempre lo è
Ma magari ho frainteso quello che intendi


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe il fastidio non nasce da quello eh?
> 
> Ma forsa da questo:
> Proviamo a spiegarlo con una frase che mi ha passato una mia amica...
> ...



Ma non è tanto cos'hai da perdere, piuttosto come sei fatto tu. Intendo dire che se la nostra eroina si comporta così per quattro cazzate su un forum del menga, FIGURATI come cazzo andava schiumando bava e vomitando bile in quei due anni sabbatici con l'onta di un tradimento da lavar via col culo dato in pasto a chicchessia o quasi.


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

fallimento? ... non è restare o non ... che definisce un fallimento. 

un fallimento avviene nel momento, che ci si nega qualcosa e all'altro ... 
un fallimento è accontentarsi ... e piangere dietro ad un'altra vita ... 

se si rimane accanto ... per comodità, per non dover affrontare ... lo ritengo un fallimento personale. 
se ci si separa perché tutto riesce più facile, invece di interrogarsi ... lo ritengo un fallimento. 

non ha importanza che decisione si prende ... sono i motivi, che definiscono un fallimento. 
e di falliti ... ne vedo tanti ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> fallimento? ... non è restare o non ... che definisce un fallimento.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

Ciao farfalla,

grazie ... :smile:

aggiungo una cosa ... 

cosa è il molto o il niente ... è estremamente personale e da definire.
di conseguenza ... non da giudicare. se mai, messo in relazione con se stessi. 

per alcuni il molto è, mantenere la facciata ... :unhappy: ... 

ecc. ecc. ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> grazie ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne, 
io ho quotato il conte proprio per questo: 
anche definire cosa è la palude stagnante é molto personale, ma se rieleggi il post di harleyq sembra una verità calata dall'alto.


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> fallimento? ... non è restare o non ... che definisce un fallimento.
> 
> ...


Concordo


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao sienne,
> io ho quotato il conte proprio per questo:
> anche definire cosa è la palude stagnante é molto personale, ma se rieleggi il post di harleyq sembra una verità calata dall'alto.



Ciao Chiara,

si legge tra le righe, che una volta ... vi era qualcosa che vi legava. 
vi siete conosciuti anche fuori da qui ... perciò oltre la parola scritta. 
non so cosa sia successo, cosa sia accaduto ... si legge però, 
molto rancore (mmmhh, non sono convinta del termine ...)

a me, personalmente, dispiace. siete due persone belle a modo vostro. 
sì, la frase è espressa in modo infelice. può far intendere come lo dici tu,
"calata dall'alto" ... bellissima immagine ... a proposito. 

ma ne dite tante ... che per chi non conosce i retroscena, 
si riallaccia a ciò che conosce leggendo qui da tempo.

non era mia intenzione intromettermi, cioè prendere posizione. 
rispondo a secondo cosa mi sembra giusto, in un senso generale. 

comunque, si ... bisogna definire un po' tutto ... ognuno parte da se. 

ps: non faccio la "ruffiana" o "lecco dietro" ... 

ahh, ora mi viene in mente una frase di Toto che ho letto oggi ... 

"quello che ho detto ho detto. e qui lo nego" ... 
non centra niente ... sarà la febbre alta che ho ... 
ma mi piace da morire ... scusa.

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> fallimento? ... non è restare o non ... che definisce un fallimento.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> fallimento? ... non è restare o non ... che definisce un fallimento.
> 
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> grazie ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Ognuno sceglie in base a quello che (che crede che) gli faccia meno male in base ai propri valori di riferimento o forse i valori vengono definiti a posteriori in base a ciò che fa meno male.  La facciata può essere anche la paura della solitudine o della solitudine sociale o un puro calcolo economico o quel che si considera con onestà il meglio per i figli o chissà. Si giudicano le scelte in base ai propri parametri per capire se si è fatto il bene (nel senso detto prima). E' solo certo che chi non si è separato non sa come ci si sente.


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno sceglie in base a quello che (che crede che) gli faccia meno male in base ai propri valori di riferimento o forse i valori vengono definiti a posteriori in base a ciò che fa meno male.  La facciata può essere anche la paura della solitudine o della solitudine sociale o un puro calcolo economico o quel che si considera con onestà il meglio per i figli o chissà. Si giudicano le scelte in base ai propri parametri per capire se si è fatto il bene (nel senso detto prima). *E' solo certo che chi non si è separato non sa come ci si sente.*



Ciao Brunetta,

sul neretto ... lo sto iniziando a credere pure io. 

sulla facciata ... intendevo un prestigio sociale ... 
alcuni sono pronti a sacrificare tutto ... niente di buono ... 
Lì dove vivevo prima ... alcuni vivevano così.
E non si arrendevano, neanche se i figli finivano allo sbando 
e lo urlavano a tutti i venti, che vivere nella falsità è insopportabile.

come ci vuole poco, per far intendere una cosa per un'altra ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei in spiaggia. Appresso al forum. E non ti frega più di tanto. Bene.


È che mi sei troppo simpatico, ogni tanto devo leggere le cavolate che scrivi  Almeno le tue riesco a leggerle tutte quante, quelle del Conte no, arrivo a malapena alle prime 2 righe, poi mi arrendo!


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno sceglie in base a quello che (che crede che) gli faccia meno male in base ai propri valori di riferimento o forse i valori vengono definiti a posteriori in base a ciò che fa meno male.  La facciata può essere anche la paura della solitudine o della solitudine sociale o un puro calcolo economico o quel che si considera con onestà il meglio per i figli o chissà. Si giudicano le scelte in base ai propri parametri per capire se si è fatto il bene (nel senso detto prima). E' solo certo che chi non si è separato non sa come ci si sente.


Ti quoto, soprattutto l'ultima frase che dal cell non riesco a nerettare.

E aggiungo che quando parlo di 'palude stagnante' non voglio dare un giudizio morale. Io non sono nessuno per giudicare i perchè e i per come un traditore decide di vivere così tutta la sua vita.
In quel limbo ci sono stata per 2 anni e so come ci si sente e l'equilibrio che si crea.

É che non la considero una cosa sana e funzionale, sia per la coppia che per chi decide di restare in quel limbo.
Il tradimento è un'esperienza umana forte che ti segna, nel bene e nel male. E da cui si può apprendere molto.
Ma se si vuole farne un'esperienza formativa, a mio parere, bisogna saperla elaborare nei suoi aspetti positivi e negativi. Non è facendone l'apologia o cullandosi nel tradimento per tutta una vita che si cresce e si impara.
E non è evitando le crisi che si matura.

Cambiare non vuol dire essere una banderuola. Ma acquisire esperienza ed evolvere il proprio pensiero sulla base di questa.
Io credo che un essere umano debba vivere anche per imparare..e imparare vuol dire cambiare.

Io non rinnego nulla del mio percorso. Ma non devo scusarmi con nessuno se sono cambiata..e se sono cambiata anche incontrando l'amore. Che è davvero una grande spinta al cambiamento...la più grande, direi.

Perciò...rispetto per tutti. Ma chiedo anche rispetto per la mia esperienza di vita, che forse più di ogni altro utente ho messo a disposizione su questo forum.

Ciao Sienne. Sei una donna di una dolcezza disarmante, te lo dico col cuore!


----------



## Anais (9 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' solo certo che chi non si è separato non sa come ci si sente.


E' una triste verita'


----------



## sienne (10 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

Sole, me la devi far passare ... 
ma ogni volta che ci ritorno e ora che lo rileggo, mi fa ridere ... 

"palude stagnante" ... ma cosa significa? non da senso!
La caratteristica di una palude è proprio il fatto che stagna ... :rotfl:

Allora, parlando di palude … 
centra poco con ciò che si stava parlando ... ma la dico ugualmente. 

Chiunque si sofferma a osservare una palude,
si rende immediatamente conto, di quanto è meraviglioso …
Tutto ha un suo fascino … basta guardare. 
E fare la comparazione con un paesaggio marino, 
o con l’acqua che scorre dai torrenti e fiumi … 
non da senso … significa solo che non ci si sofferma a guardare.  

Il bello della palude è, che è un laboratorio! 
Infatti, basta guardarci attorno …
chi non si ritrova, prima o poi, in una palude? 
Una palude piena e ricca di varie forme di vita diverse
e molto interessanti tra loro! 

Personalmente non credo, che sia la scelta di come essere,
che ci fa vivere in una "palude stagnante" ... ma se quella scelta, 
non ci fa stare bene ... o non fa stare bene altri ... 
e si costruiscono castelli di teorie, per raccontarsela e poi raccontarla ... 
non stiamo più parlando di una ricerca ... di un percorso in un laboratorio. 
ma di un parassita della palude ... 

La vita è fatta di paludi ... e io sono una libellula ... ci ritorno sempre.
Sia a fare visita ... sia a depositare delle larve, per rinascere! 
Da lì ... ho fatto le mie più grandi scoperte, che valgono per me. 

sienne

PS: scusate ... ma se ne dicono tante ... una in più, non può nuocere ...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Sole, me la devi far passare ...
> ma ogni volta che ci ritorno e ora che lo rileggo, mi fa ridere ...
> ...


Bello: crisi come opportunità. Da pensarci anche nei cicli economici o nei periodi storici. Anche il medioevo era un fermento. :up:


----------



## Sole (10 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Sole, me la devi far passare ...
> ma ogni volta che ci ritorno e ora che lo rileggo, mi fa ridere ...
> ...


Hai ragione, nella vita ci sono momenti in cui bisogna smettere di muoversi perché agitando le acque tutto diventa ancora più torbido. E ci si deve dare lo spazio per 'stagnare' un po'
Ma troppo spesso leggo qui sopra di gente che non si muove più.
E la cosa che contesto ai traditori, è che il tradimento coinvolge un'altra persona. La persona che si affida a noi. E se riscoprirsi in una fase stagnante può essere sorprendente e proficuo, finché escludiamo il nostro partner dalle nostre meravigliose conquiste, resta una riscoperta parziale e limitata, che toglie molto a chi amiamo.
Quindi sì, ribadisco che vivere una vita da traditori, è come sguazzare in una palude. Prima o poi bisogna tornare ad agitare le acque, bisogna muoversi, andare avanti. Chi resta fermo non cresce. Si para il culo eh! Ma pararsi il culo, lo sappiamo bene noi educatori, non aiuta a crescere


----------



## Sole (10 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> si legge tra le righe, che una volta ... vi era qualcosa che vi legava.
> vi siete conosciuti anche fuori da qui ... perciò oltre la parola scritta.
> ...


Sienne, ti tolgo subito il dubbio. Io e Chiara non siamo mai state amiche, nè ci legava nulla se non la frequentazione di un gruppo su FB parallelo al forum.
Quando mi sono innamorata di Alex (che quando ha una pessima opinione di qualcuno e viene provocato e offeso ha reazioni virtuali leggermente scomposte    ma nella realtà è un uomo intelligente, trasparente, schietto, che sa darsi totalmente a chi ama), ci sono state delle tensioni, io ero nelle prime fasi della mia separazione, ero in preda alle crisi d'ansia e mi sono allontanata dal gruppo scazzando un po'. Mi sentivo a disagio perché percepivo che il mio uomo non era gradito e incuteva timore in persone che hanno molte cose da nascondere per il fatto stesso di essere traditori.
Questi scazzi, che per me potevano essere risolti con un paio di telefonate, sono state seguite da un isolamento totale nei miei confronti, e per me all'epoca è stato pesante, anche perché invece qui sul forum gli insulti nei miei confronti si sprecavano ad ogni occasione (come ancora succede ogni tanto).
A me ora sembrano tutte bambinate eh, ma vedo che qualcuno ha preso la cosa molto sul serio.
Come immaginerai però in questo momento le mie prioritá sono altre. Ho due bellissimi bimbi da preservare, hanno passato anni difficili e ora che li vedo sereni con me e il mio compagno, che con loro sa essere meraviglioso, non posso certo permettermi di stare dietro a quelle che in.definitiva considero cazzate.
Tutto qui, nessun mistero come vedi. Nessun rapporto amicale da recuperare. Solo disistima reciproca e un po' di livore che emergeogni tanto dai suoi post. Puntualmente commentati dal buon vecchio Joey e del Conte che non perdono occasione per spurgare un po' di sana cattiveria 
Spero di averti chiarito!
Baci, vado al mare


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sienne, ti tolgo subito il dubbio. Io e Chiara non siamo mai state amiche, nè ci legava nulla se non la frequentazione di un gruppo su FB parallelo al forum.
> Quando mi sono innamorata di Alex (che quando ha una pessima opinione di qualcuno e viene provocato e offeso ha reazioni virtuali leggermente scomposte    ma nella realtà è un uomo intelligente, trasparente, schietto, che sa darsi totalmente a chi ama), ci sono state delle tensioni, io ero nelle prime fasi della mia separazione, ero in preda alle crisi d'ansia e mi sono allontanata dal gruppo scazzando un po'. Mi sentivo a disagio perché percepivo che il mio uomo non era gradito e incuteva timore in persone che hanno molte cose da nascondere per il fatto stesso di essere traditori.
> Questi scazzi, che per me potevano essere risolti con un paio di telefonate, sono state seguite da un isolamento totale nei miei confronti, e per me all'epoca è stato pesante, anche perché invece qui sul forum gli insulti nei miei confronti si sprecavano ad ogni occasione (come ancora succede ogni tanto).
> A me ora sembrano tutte bambinate eh, ma vedo che qualcuno ha preso la cosa molto sul serio.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Dove c'è Alex Multinick
c'è casa!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Agosto 2013)

Bongiùmonamì! comu savà? 

Saluti dalla Sicilia, dal mare, dal sole e dal caldo che ti avvolge bruciandoti e facendoti godere (alzata di ciglia...  manca la faccina, immaginatela)

Dicono che leggere aiuta, istruisce e magari matura. Io leggendo direi che regredisco, regredire a volte però, fa anche, aumentare la propria stima, ( si sa però, che, tutto e soggettivo, e, magari, chi tonto è tonto rimane.) 

Due parole le voglio spendere per Sole ed Alex. Sole così perfetta, direi dolce almeno quanto la mitica sienne ( mii come lecco eh! ) Ma non sto leccando esprimo come un bambinone cresciuto la propria simpatia. Alex da prendere a schiaffi in viso, ma dovremmo insieme prenderci a schiaffi in viso, perchè io non sono da meno di alex in alcune mie esternazioni. Sarà per questo che leggo Alex diversamente? evito comunque di dire i perchè. Le ultime parole "soggettive" le scrivo per i due post che ho letto, uno di Sole dove scrive che può appoggiarsi all'uomo che ama, l'altro di Alex, che, come risposta,  le scrive che la ama. Due post che esprimono nel loro percorso una tenerezza stupenda, una dolcezza da parte di Alex che sinceramente mi ha commosso. Un esempio della loro vita, e ripeto della loro vita, che, è stato magnifico da leggere. 


Virgole punti esternazioni e via discorrendo non vogliono in alcun modo imitare nessuno/a, fatti eventi luoghi etc sono propietà visiva unica e inventata dell'autore. per commenti denunce irritazioni lamentele, rivolgersi all'admin :carneval: o eventualmente a lui. Fate voi. 

bai bai.. metto la cremina idratante mi accuccio un po e dormicchio... Aufidesen!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bongiùmonamì! comu savà?
> 
> Saluti dalla Sicilia, dal mare, dal sole e dal caldo che ti avvolge bruciandoti e facendoti godere (alzata di ciglia...  manca la faccina, immaginatela)
> 
> ...


Ma finchè parlano della loro fantastica (in tutti i sensi) vita d'amore mi/ci può stare anche bene.
Quando parlano invece della vita altrui, ricostruendola su confidenze raccattate qui e lì, e distorcendola a loro piacere, con l'unico scopo di denigrare le personalità altrui, mi/ci sta meno bene.

Ma ride bene chi se la ride con Ultimo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sienne, ti tolgo subito il dubbio. Io e Chiara non siamo mai state amiche, nè ci legava nulla se non la frequentazione di un gruppo su FB parallelo al forum.
> Quando mi sono innamorata di Alex (che quando ha una pessima opinione di qualcuno e viene provocato e offeso ha reazioni virtuali leggermente scomposte    ma nella realtà è un uomo intelligente, trasparente, schietto, che sa darsi totalmente a chi ama), ci sono state delle tensioni, io ero nelle prime fasi della mia separazione, ero in preda alle crisi d'ansia e mi sono allontanata dal gruppo scazzando un po'. Mi sentivo a disagio perché percepivo che il mio uomo non era gradito e incuteva timore in persone che hanno molte cose da nascondere per il fatto stesso di essere traditori.
> Questi scazzi, che per me potevano essere risolti con un paio di telefonate, sono state seguite da un isolamento totale nei miei confronti, e per me all'epoca è stato pesante, anche perché invece qui sul forum gli insulti nei miei confronti si sprecavano ad ogni occasione (come ancora succede ogni tanto).
> A me ora sembrano tutte bambinate eh, ma vedo che qualcuno ha preso la cosa molto sul serio.
> ...


A me piacerebbe molto risponderti.
A me piacerebbe molto, dopo vari tentativi falliti, sia per colpa mia che per colpa tua, tentare di arrivare se non altro a una reciproca comprensione.
A me piacerebbe molto cercare di riuscire a capire il perchè e il percome di tante cose accadute fra noi.

MA NON POSSO FARLO.

E sai perchè  ?

Per un semplicissimo motivo. Al primo post che non lo aggrada compare quella scheggia impazzita del tuo uomo e si ricade nel flame infinito che non serve a niente e a nessuno.

Uomo, che, come tu stessa hai più volte sottolineato, hai dovuto faticare parecchio per convincerlo a non alzare il telefono per chiamare i mariti delle persone che non gli vanno a genio.

Bell'aria da Terrorismo Talebano che si è instaurata in questo forum.

E quante occasioni perse.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe molto risponderti.
> A me piacerebbe molto, dopo vari tentativi falliti, sia per colpa mia che per colpa tua, tentare di arrivare se non altro a una reciproca comprensione.
> A me piacerebbe molto cercare di riuscire a capire il perchè e il percome di tante cose accadute fra noi.
> 
> ...


Tranquillo al marito della contessa ci ho già pensato io...
E come al solito ci siamo fatti 4 grassissime risate
e na buona bevuta....

E ci siamo detti...casomai mandiamo a sto qui...
Mia moglie...la me dona...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Peccato che non abbia telefonato...
Aspettavamo con ansia per farci ulteriori 4 risate...

Vedi Tuba...
Noi viviamo fuori da certi film tipo Magnolia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sienne, ti tolgo subito il dubbio. Io e Chiara non siamo mai state amiche, nè ci legava nulla se non la frequentazione di un gruppo su FB parallelo al forum.
> Quando mi sono innamorata di Alex (che quando ha una pessima opinione di qualcuno e viene provocato e offeso ha reazioni virtuali leggermente scomposte    ma nella realtà è un uomo intelligente, trasparente, schietto, che sa darsi totalmente a chi ama), ci sono state delle tensioni, io ero nelle prime fasi della mia separazione, ero in preda alle crisi d'ansia e mi sono allontanata dal gruppo scazzando un po'. Mi sentivo a disagio perché percepivo che il mio uomo non era gradito e incuteva timore in persone che hanno molte cose da nascondere per il fatto stesso di essere traditori.
> Questi scazzi, che per me potevano essere risolti con un paio di telefonate, sono state seguite da un isolamento totale nei miei confronti, e per me all'epoca è stato pesante, anche perché invece qui sul forum gli insulti nei miei confronti si sprecavano ad ogni occasione (come ancora succede ogni tanto).
> A me ora sembrano tutte bambinate eh, ma vedo che qualcuno ha preso la cosa molto sul serio.
> ...


Dal sottoscritto cattiveria zero, ma zero proprio. Che poi, pure qui, ne hai di coraggio a parlare di cattiveria dopo aver mandato pm allucinanti ed allucinogeni, tu a me, pieni davvero di palesi cattiverie peraltro manco vere. Essù dai. Che poi il tuo uomo sia in realtà uno stinco di santo comprensivo ed intelligente ho i miei, lecitissimi tutto considerato, dubbi. Ma alla fine saranno pure cazzacci vostri se almeno ve ne steste per gli AFFARI vostri, e invece no, arriva multistronzo il greve ed ecco il patatrac. Io penso che tu stai fuori come un balcone, sostanzialmente ormai da un bel po' di quel tempo da farti ritenere sta condizione normale, e ti sei trovata, o ti sei imbattuta, o ti hanno presentato come ti pare, uno che, per assurdo, è più fuori di te, e di gran lunga. Adesso, ripeto, se state bene così assortiti bella per voi, basta che finite di rompere il cazzo ciclicamente per dimostrare a noialtri sfigati e peccatori quanto siete felici e micini miciò, che non ce n'è alcun bisogno e finite solo per rompere i coglioni senza un minimo di perchè.

P.S: TI AMO

MULTISTRONZO


----------



## Innominata (10 Agosto 2013)

Micini micio'? In fede mia, questa e' veramente troppo carina:up:! Ma si dice o è' di tuo conio?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Micini micio'? In fede mia, questa e' veramente troppo carina:up:! Ma si dice o è' di tuo conio?


Tenta desso!


----------



## Sole (10 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe molto risponderti.
> A me piacerebbe molto, dopo vari tentativi falliti, sia per colpa mia che per colpa tua, tentare di arrivare se non altro a una reciproca comprensione.
> A me piacerebbe molto cercare di riuscire a capire il perchè e il percome di tante cose accadute fra noi.
> 
> ...


Ancora tu? Ma non dovevamo non quotarci più?


Senti, il mio uomo non è un pazzo. È uno che qui sopra in passato è stato vittima delle peggiori diffamazioni che ci siano state.
E con voi ha reagito dopo MESI di continue offese immotivate a ME che non  avevano ragione (ben prima del mio mp incriminato). O meglio: avevano ragioni stupide e risolvibili con un chiarimento PRIVATO.
Che le sue reazioni siano esagerate non lo metto in dubbio. Ma se c'è una persona che sa ammettere di  aver sbagliato e oltrepassato il segno  quella è Alex. 
Siete voi che avete montato un caso qui sopra, voi che non avete dato fiducia a una persona buona, che la merita tutta. Ma che ha perso totalmente ogni riguardo perchè l'avete trattato come una merda senza che vi abbia mai fatto nulla. Il marito di Chiara non è mai stato contattato, lui non ha mai picchiato nessuno in vita sua e non mi pare che sia un mostro.

A me poi non mi avete mai cercato, anzi. Avete attinto a mie conversazioni private, tanto che il gestore del vs gruppo l'ha chiuso dopo essersi scusato con me.

Io sono tornata qui senza nessuna voglia di polemizzare, quello che dovevo scrivere l'ho scritto.
E concludo dicendo che mi pare ipocrita scrivermi in privato chiedendo di ignorarci e poi quotare i miei post.
Mettimi in ignore, controlla il prurito alle mani. Fai qualcosa ma lasciami perdere come io faccio da tempo con  te ed altri.


----------



## Sole (10 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bongiùmonamì! comu savà?
> 
> Saluti dalla Sicilia, dal mare, dal sole e dal caldo che ti avvolge bruciandoti e facendoti godere (alzata di ciglia...  manca la faccina, immaginatela)
> 
> ...


Ultimo, tu mi piaci perché sei un embolista romantico, forse leggermente meno embolista di Alex 
Un bacione


----------



## Sole (10 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dal sottoscritto cattiveria zero, ma zero proprio. Che poi, pure qui, ne hai di coraggio a parlare di cattiveria dopo aver mandato pm allucinanti ed allucinogeni, tu a me, pieni davvero di palesi cattiverie peraltro manco vere. Essù dai. Che poi il tuo uomo sia in realtà uno stinco di santo comprensivo ed intelligente ho i miei, lecitissimi tutto considerato, dubbi. Ma alla fine saranno pure cazzacci vostri se almeno ve ne steste per gli AFFARI vostri, e invece no, arriva multistronzo il greve ed ecco il patatrac. Io penso che tu stai fuori come un balcone, sostanzialmente ormai da un bel po' di quel tempo da farti ritenere sta condizione normale, e ti sei trovata, o ti sei imbattuta, o ti hanno presentato come ti pare, uno che, per assurdo, è più fuori di te, e di gran lunga. Adesso, ripeto, se state bene così assortiti bella per voi, basta che finite di rompere il cazzo ciclicamente per dimostrare a noialtri sfigati e peccatori quanto siete felici e micini miciò, che non ce n'è alcun bisogno e finite solo per rompere i coglioni senza un minimo di perchè.
> 
> P.S: TI AMO
> 
> MULTISTRONZO


Oddio, ti sei contizzato 

Sono arrivata alla seconda riga.
Vabbè dai, ritenta col prossimo post!


----------



## Tubarao (10 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E concludo dicendo che mi pare ipocrita scrivermi in privato chiedendo di ignorarci e poi quotare i miei post.
> Mettimi in ignore, controlla il prurito alle mani. Fai qualcosa ma lasciami perdere come io faccio da tempo con  te ed altri.


E con questa ecco buttata nel cesso l'ennesima opportunità di dialogo. Si è vero, avevo detto che era meglio ignorarci, ma in quel tuo post che ho quotato avevo intravisto una possibilità; una possibilità di poter riuscire a parlare civilmente, perchè rietengo che l'ignore ia sempre una sconfitta rispetto allo scambio, ma, grattandomi le mani, penso che sono un gran coglione a pensare certe cose.

Vabbè.


----------



## Innominata (10 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tenta desso!


Ho tentato poco fa, ma mi è arrivata una zampata sul naso che non ti dico...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Micini micio'? In fede mia, questa e' veramente troppo carina:up:! Ma si dice o è' di tuo conio?


Temo di potervi accampare diritti.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Oddio, ti sei contizzato
> 
> Sono arrivata alla seconda riga.
> Vabbè dai, ritenta col prossimo post!


Eccerto. Dal mare. Perchè prima ero simpa, adesso nobile. Dal mare. Rientri per leggere i miei post. Dal mare. E se non ti piacciono, fai finta di non averli letti. Ma tu leggi tutto, come no. Però dal mare. In vacanza, tanto perchè sei serena e di sto forum non ti frega niente. Dal mare.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro la contessa non si perdona l'errore madornale
> di essersi confidata con te.
> 
> E l'ha pagata cara.



Ciao 

senza riferimento a nessuno ...

è proprio questo che capita ai traditi.
(in misura moooooolto più lieve)

tanto per ... 

comunque ... non capisco dove si vuole arrivare. 
tante allusioni ... e se si chiede ... 
ahhh ... in generale ... mahhh ...

è possibile, porre un punto?

sienne


----------



## Sole (11 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto. Dal mare. Perchè prima ero simpa, adesso nobile. Dal mare. Rientri per leggere i miei post. Dal mare. E se non ti piacciono, fai finta di non averli letti. Ma tu leggi tutto, come no. Però dal mare. In vacanza, tanto perchè sei serena e di sto forum non ti frega niente. Dal mare.


Ma io abito al mare e sto in vacanza due mesi! È uno dei vantaggi del mio lavoro. E il forum mi interessa, come a te vedo!

Non mi interessano le tue opinioni, né quelle di altri che non stimo. Ma se riesci a non scrivere pipponi, posso anche leggere le cavolate che partorisci


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ultimo, tu mi piaci perché sei un embolista romantico, forse leggermente meno embolista di Alex
> Un bacione


nel senso che gli vengono gli emboli al cervello e quindi ragiona poco? se è così alex ragionerà ancora meno. non ti pare?


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che gli vengono gli emboli al cervello e quindi ragiona poco? se è così alex ragionerà ancora meno. non ti pare?


Tutti ragioniamo poco quando siamo arrabbiati e ci parte l'embolo. La differenza è che di solito si impara ad ignorare le persone che ti sono scadute sotto i piedi, almeno io faccio così.

Alex non ignora nulla e non sa passare oltre e questo è il suo grande limite, il suo peggior difetto.

 Cioè, sa passare su tutto e dimenticare cose anche pesanti quando ha stima o affetto per qualcuno.

Non riesce a farlo con persone per cui non ha più il minimo riguardo e rispetto, che per lui valgono zero.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutti ragioniamo poco quando siamo arrabbiati e ci parte l'embolo. La differenza è che di solito si impara ad ignorare le persone che ti sono scadute sotto i piedi, almeno io faccio così.
> 
> Alex non ignora nulla e non sa passare oltre e questo è il suo grande limite, il suo peggior difetto.
> 
> ...


il peggior difetto di alex è trascendere , andare oltre quello che è il limite del giudizio che ci compete e invadere confini che non gli appartengono.
e pensare che chi non è con lui sia contro di lui


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

anzi no...l'ultima riflessione appartiene ad oscuro


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

è comunque vero, che il caldo dà alla testa, a tutti, chi più chi meno.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è comunque vero, che il caldo dà alla testa, a tutti, chi più chi meno.


per la  cofana è un dramma: se sudi si arricciano i capelli piastrati e si guasta la linea


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il peggior difetto di alex è trascendere , andare oltre quello che è il limite del giudizio che ci compete e invadere confini che non gli appartengono.
> e pensare che chi non è con lui sia contro di lui


[video=youtube;aCd95aA2JLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCd95aA2JLQ[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2013)

Il peggior difetto di chi non è Alex
è considerarlo

Andate in mona 
che intanto io mi pappo il Conte...
e scusate se è poco


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2013)

*si*



Minerva ha detto:


> anzi no...l'ultima riflessione appartiene ad oscuro


Sono abituato ad avere persone contro,così come sono abituato a vedere che quando alla lunga i fatti mi danno ragione,le stesse persone che mi davano contro diventano evasive.....!


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

il mio peggior difetto è non farmi sempre i casi miei


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il peggior difetto di chi non è Alex
> è considerarlo
> 
> Andate in mona
> ...


Tranquilla. Mica è colpa tua, è lui che è corto.


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il peggior difetto di alex è trascendere , andare oltre quello che è il limite del giudizio che ci compete e invadere confini che non gli appartengono.
> e pensare che chi non è con lui sia contro di lui


Ti do ragione sulla prima parte.
Sulla seconda no: io non sono stata dalla sua parte in molte occasioni, condividendo le sue ragioni ma non le sue reazioni. Lui lo sa, eppure sono ancora qui. Abbiamo litigato eh, ma ancora i miei resti nel Lambro non li ha buttati


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

il problema maggiore è che d'estate non si può, anzi dovrebbe, mangiare qualunque cosa, meglio tenersi sul leggero. io, andando contro questa basilare legge, ieri ho pranzato con la cosiddetta "zuppa forte napoletana" cotta alla siciliana, che poi non cambia tanta se non per l'assenza della salsa ma con la presenza di una dose cospicua di cipolla.

è stato come un sogno, buonissima, non avrei finito più. il tutto con contorno di vino rosso padronale e pane casareccio.   maronna 'o carmine, che bontà.

qui da noi si suole farla anche con le interiora dell'agnello, molto più gustose e "leggere" da digerire. 

devo proprio tornare in quel posto.


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Il problema maggiore sono i milanesi e i torinesi che il weekend intasano le autostrade liguri e ci fanno fare la coda


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

è proprio vero, questi signori che nonostante tutto, qualunque cosa avvenga, devono necessariamente recarsi in quel posto X per rompere i cosidetti a chi ci vive. sono sempre le stesse persone, facci caso.

qui da me, vengono sempre catanesi e siracusani, una fetenzia, inondano un piccolo borgo marinaro, in inverno saremo forse, considerando anche i cani, un centinaio i residenti, con le loro auto ed il loro chiasso, intasano tutto: gli farei pagare l'ingresso in città, 10 euro a persona ed inoltre tutto il doppio, qualunque cosa, anche l'acqua.


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

JB, hai scritto 10555 msg in un poco più di un anno: ma cosa fai qui, ci vivi?


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Io farei pagare una tassa a milanesi e torinesi per ogni bagno in mare!


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (12 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,era uno dei tre gestori,insieme a brujia, quibber curava solo la parte tecnica...!La gestione di questo forum in mano a questo signore era a dir poco stomachevole,si era formata una cricca,o con loro o contro di loro,un bel giorno quibbel ha preso atto di questa situazione indecorosa e li ha mandati affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.GIUSTAMENTE!


MA PORCA TROIA DI QUELLA PUTTANA DI UNA EVA BAGASCIA OSCURO. TI SI FA PRIMA A METTERTELO IN CULO CHE IN TESTA. E IN TUTTI QUESTI ANNI L‘UNICO CHE POTREBBE DIRE LA VERITÀ NON LO FA (E MI RIFERISCO ALL‘ADMIN ATTUALE. E CAPISCO ANCHE PERCHÉ NON LO FA. ORMAI FAREBBE SOLO UNA GRAN FIGURA DI MERDA) E LA VERITÀ È CHE LA MAGGIOR PARTE DI COLORO CHE TU DICI FACESSERO PARTE DELLA CRICCA HA SAPUTO DI FEDIFRAGO COME AMMINISTRATORE ESATTAMENTE NELLO STESSO MOMENTO IN CUI LO HAI SAPUTO TU. E CIOÈ QUANDO ÉSTATO SCRITTO IN CHIARO. E CHI LO SAPEVA PRIMA PERCHÉ ERA TRA GLI AMMINISTRATORI TEMPORANEI. E NEL CONTEMPO UTENTI SE LO É TENUTO CORRETTAMENTE PER SE. PERSA IN PRIMIS.POSTA EMAIL, SMS, PVT O ALTRO CHE DIMOSTRA IL CONTRARIO. ECCAZZO OSCURO.PARANOICO ERI E PARANOICO SEI RIMASTO. E STO USANDO I CARATTERI MAIUSCOLI PERCHÉ STO GRIDSNDO. TU LO FACEVI ANCHE PER DIRE BUONGIORNO


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

gli unici due fessi che ci tratteniamo ancora su tranet, siamo noi due e minerva che fa capolino di tanto in tanto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gli unici due fessi che ci tratteniamo ancora su tranet, siamo noi due e minerva che fa capolino di tanto in tanto.


io sono fissa, tu fesso


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono fissa, tu fesso


è vero, sei sempre molto gentile, comunque e qualunque cosa tu dica.

nell'attesa che qualcuno scriva qualcosa, tu cosa fai, tessi, come una moderna penelope?


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> MA PORCA TROIA DI QUELLA PUTTANA DI UNA EVA BAGASCIA OSCURO. TI SI FA PRIMA A METTERTELO IN CULO CHE IN TESTA. E IN TUTTI QUESTI ANNI L‘UNICO CHE POTREBBE DIRE LA VERITÀ NON LO FA (E MI RIFERISCO ALL‘ADMIN ATTUALE. E CAPISCO ANCHE PERCHÉ NON LO FA. ORMAI FAREBBE SOLO UNA GRAN FIGURA DI MERDA) E LA VERITÀ È CHE LA MAGGIOR PARTE DI COLORO CHE TU DICI FACESSERO PARTE DELLA CRICCA HA SAPUTO DI FEDIFRAGO COME AMMINISTRATORE ESATTAMENTE NELLO STESSO MOMENTO IN CUI LO HAI SAPUTO TU. E CIOÈ QUANDO ÉSTATO SCRITTO IN CHIARO. E CHI LO SAPEVA PRIMA PERCHÉ ERA TRA GLI AMMINISTRATORI TEMPORANEI. E NEL CONTEMPO UTENTI SE LO É TENUTO CORRETTAMENTE PER SE. PERSA IN PRIMIS.POSTA EMAIL, SMS, PVT O ALTRO CHE DIMOSTRA IL CONTRARIO. ECCAZZO OSCURO.PARANOICO ERI E PARANOICO SEI RIMASTO. E STO USANDO I CARATTERI MAIUSCOLI PERCHÉ STO GRIDSNDO. TU LO FACEVI ANCHE PER DIRE BUONGIORNO


Ma prendi il sole e non rompere il belino!!


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

non capisco il perchè si debba continuare a fomentare la situazione. 

non vi siete ancora stufati oppure è per mero gusto personale non avendo altro da fare e scrivere?

mha.


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

allo stesso modo degli automobilisti invasori, non sopporto neanche gli artisti di strada, quelli che lo fanno per darsi un tono, per vivere un'esperienza diversa e che non sanno fare un cazzo. magari sono studenti universitari o impiegati della minchia o varie, di certo non artisti.


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non capisco il perchè si debba continuare a fomentare la situazione.
> 
> non vi siete ancora stufati oppure è per mero gusto personale non avendo altro da fare e scrivere?
> 
> mha.


Io non sono mai stata in Sicilia, la mia migliore amica c' è stata in viaggio di nozze e dice che è bellissima. Mi piacerebbe andarci un giorno. Quale localitá mi consigli?


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è vero, sei sempre molto gentile, comunque e qualunque cosa tu dica.
> 
> nell'attesa che qualcuno scriva qualcosa, tu cosa fai, tessi, come una moderna penelope?


no, mi spulcio come una scimmia moderna


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Quando ero piccola mi affascinavano i madonnari. Quelli che disegnavano le Madonne per terra. Non li ho mai più visti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Quando ero piccola mi affascinavano i madonnari. Quelli che disegnavano le Madonne per terra. Non li ho mai più visti.


c'è gente che fa queste cose


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è gente che fa queste coseView attachment 7370


Dal cellulare non vedo...guarderò appena potrò, mi interessa!


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non sono mai stata in Sicilia, la mia migliore amica c' è stata in viaggio di nozze e dice che è bellissima. Mi piacerebbe andarci un giorno. Quale localitá mi consigli?


farò da cicerone: quando verrai fammelo sapere.


----------



## Lui (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, mi spulcio come una scimmia moderna


abbiamo qualcosa in comune: vedi?



Minerva ha detto:


> c'è gente che fa queste coseView attachment 7370


bello: hai mai visto i murales di diamante, in calabria, artisti di un certo calibro: io li ho visti dal vivo, alcuni erano spettacolari.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il problema maggiore sono i milanesi e i torinesi che il weekend intasano le autostrade liguri e ci fanno fare la coda





Lui ha detto:


> è proprio vero, questi signori che nonostante tutto, qualunque cosa avvenga, devono necessariamente recarsi in quel posto X per rompere i cosidetti a chi ci vive. sono sempre le stesse persone, facci caso.
> 
> qui da me, vengono sempre catanesi e siracusani, una fetenzia, inondano un piccolo borgo marinaro, in inverno saremo forse, considerando anche i cani, un centinaio i residenti, con le loro auto ed il loro chiasso, intasano tutto: gli farei pagare l'ingresso in città, 10 euro a persona ed inoltre tutto il doppio, qualunque cosa, anche l'acqua.





Lui ha detto:


> JB, hai scritto 10555 msg in un poco più di un anno: ma cosa fai qui, ci vivi?





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io farei pagare una tassa a milanesi e torinesi per ogni bagno in mare!


La gente viene a spendere soldi nei vostri paesi e voi( in senso lato), mentre intascate pensate questo di loro? Belle merde che siete: poi i razzisti siamo noi del nord, i leghisti ignoranti. 
A casa mia, dove viene a spendere soldi, il cliente è sacro e viene trattato con i guanti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> abbiamo qualcosa in comune: vedi?
> 
> 
> 
> bello: hai mai visto i murales di diamante, in calabria, artisti di un certo calibro: io li ho visti dal vivo, alcuni erano spettacolari.


non sapevo e sono andata a documentarmi: grande meraviglia, grazie


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La gente viene a spendere soldi nei vostri paesi e voi( in senso lato), mentre intascate pensate questo di loro? Belle merde che siete: poi i razzisti siamo noi del nord, i leghisti ignoranti.
> A casa mia, dove viene a spendere soldi, il cliente è sacro e viene trattato con i guanti.


Minchia, sei talmente acida che non sai cosa sia l'ironia. Quello che ho scritto è talmente ironico che perfino i Soggetti Smarriti, un duo comico genovese, riprendono questo tema in alcuni show...è un prendere in giro il luogo comune secondo cui i liguri non sarebbero ospitali...ma chettelodico a fare.
Vai a berti una camomilla va', che fai una figura migliore.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla. Mica è colpa tua, è lui che è corto.


Ma lei è tanta....gnammy gnammy...ciccio mio fatti ristorante che qua se magna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Minchia, sei talmente acida che non sai cosa sia l'ironia. Quello che ho scritto è talmente ironico che perfino i Soggetti Smarriti, un duo comico genovese, riprendono questo tema in alcuni show...è un prendere in giro il luogo comune secondo cui i liguri non sarebbero ospitali...ma chettelodico a fare.
> Vai a berti una camomilla va', che fai una figura migliore.


sai essere ironica nello stesso modo in cui sai ignorare quelli che ti sono scesi sotto i tacchi


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La gente viene a spendere soldi nei vostri paesi e voi( in senso lato), mentre intascate pensate questo di loro? Belle merde che siete: poi i razzisti siamo noi del nord, i leghisti ignoranti.
> A casa mia, dove viene a spendere soldi, il cliente è sacro e viene trattato con i guanti.


So poco o nulla dell'ospitalità genovese (a parte la nota taccagneria), ma i siciliani in genere sono oltremodo ospitali. Poi chiaramente gli stronzi ci sono a prescindere. In genere, comunque, il tipo di commenti che hai citato viene da persone che non lavorano col turismo o molto di striscio. A volte anche da tristoni che col turismo in effetti ci lavorano, ma quelli sono proprio casi gravi assai.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lei è tanta....gnammy gnammy...ciccio mio fatti ristorante che qua se magna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Grande Conte facce (anzi, falla) sognà.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> So poco o nulla dell'ospitalità genovese (a parte la nota taccagneria), ma i siciliani in genere sono oltremodo ospitali. Poi chiaramente gli stronzi ci sono a prescindere. In genere, comunque, il tipo di commenti che hai citato viene da persone che non lavorano col turismo o molto di striscio. A volte anche da tristoni che col turismo in effetti ci lavorano, ma quelli sono proprio casi gravi assai.


Oggi c'era un articolo sul giornale che parlava di un posto...in provincia di savona...dove il sindaco che c'è da 9 anni...ha solo 85 dipendenti e fa funzionare tutto da dio...

Aspetta Andora



    Andora, Imu ridotta per aiutare famiglie e imprese
    Bilancio sperimentale, Andora fa scuola agli altri comuni liguri
    Gestione, valorizzazione ed alienazione del patrimonio immobiliare comunale: un convegno ad Andora
    Andora, cinquemila euro al Burkina Faso. Floris: “Abbiamo sempre investito sul territorio”

Andora. La Fitch assegna al Comune di Andora il rating A-. E’ di oggi la comunicazione ufficiale dell’agenzia globale di rating alla quale l’ente si è rivolto per avere un giudizio sulla solidità economica del Comune secondo i parametri del mondo economico-finanziario.

Il Comune di Andora, quindi, non è solo un “comune virtuoso”, come già dichiarato dal Ministero dell’economia che ha azzerato il suo obiettivo per il Patto di stabilità, ma vanta anche un rating invidiabile che, dice il comunicato ufficiale della Fitch, “riflette un bilancio solido, privo di debiti a medio lungo termine” e con un’autonomia finanziaria al 100%, con “entrate  rappresentate da tributi propri e spese per investimento discrezionali”.

La valutazione attribuita è la massima ottenibile perché corrisponde a quella che aveva l’Italia al momento della valutazione fatta da Fitch ed il rating di un ente non può essere maggiore di quello dello Stato.

“Il Comune di Andora ha deciso di far valutare la sua solidità finanziaria per avere un giudizio oggettivo anche secondo parametri che non fossero esclusivamente quelli riservati agli enti pubblici – spiega il sindaco Franco Floris –. Volevamo che i dati relativi a tutte le attività dell’Ente fossero proiettate in un panorama di carattere economico. L’alta valutazione ottenuta, dà un giudizio positivo sul lavoro di gestione  svolto fino ad ora: possiamo dire ai cittadini, dati alla mano, di aver gestito bene le risorse e i servizi di Andora. Il rating A- ha una ricaduta positiva anche per i cittadini. Facendo un esempio, una ditta che debba effettuare dei lavori per il comune e che a tal fine chieda ad una banca liquidità, potrebbe ottenere prestiti più facilmente proprio perché il committente è il comune di Andora, che secondo il rating attribuito ha solidità finanziaria certa”.

Questi i punti chiave della valutazione della Fitch: bilancio solido, nessun debito, autonomia finanziaria totale, avanzo di bilancio, bassa evasione fiscale, efficace azione di riscossione, possibile flessibilità fiscale, società partecipata in attivo, liquidità per i pagamenti, alta partecipazione di capitale di privati nella realizzazione di opere pubbliche.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Si tratta di Andora, una cittadina di 7.800 abitanti nel Ponente ligure, in provincia di Savona. La sua peculiarità?
Non ha debiti, non ha mai applicato l'addizionale Irpef e tiene l'Imu al livello minimo (3,5 per mille). «Eliminare quella sulla prima casa non ci sarebbe un problema», sottolinea il sindaco Franco Floris. Ciò che stupisce è che, per far quadrare i conti, il Comune non ricorra né alle multe tramite Autovelox né ai parcheggi a pagamento.
Floris, primo cittadino da nove anni, non vuol sentir parlare di miracoli. Ha solo trasferito la propria esperienza di imprenditore al servizio della cittadinanza. «Non spendiamo più di quanto ci sia in cassa e il Comune riesce ad autofinanziarsi al 98% tramite le entrate proprie», racconta. Non è uno scherzo per una comunità che ha un bilancio da 20 milioni e che con gli oltre 50mila turisti che affluiscono ogni estate muove un giro d'affari di circa 250 milioni.
Andora, a differenza di molti altri Comuni, non ha rinunciato alla spesa per investimenti, ma ha limitato quella corrente (cioè stipendi e materiali di consumo). Il risultato è che oggi la città ha in cassa ben 20 milioni di avanzo di bilancio che purtroppo non può spendere a causa del Patto di stabilità interno.
«È una penalizzazione ingiusta per i Comuni virtuosi - aggiunge Floris - e, soprattutto, non si aiutano quelli che hanno deficit spaventosi (ad esempio Catania, Parma e Alessandria-ndr) a capire in cosa abbiano sbagliato».
Cadrebbe in errore chi pensasse che questa località ligure (dotata di una spiaggia pubblica di libero accesso) abbia rinunciato persino al necessario pur di raggiungere l'equilibrio di bilancio.
Andora è un Comune proprietario del proprio porto (880 posti barca), di una farmacia comunale e ha da qualche anno ristrutturato un antico palazzo, adibendolo a centro espositivo, riacquistandolo dal Comune di Milano e investendovi circa 4,5 milioni.
L'unica partecipata comunale alla quale è affidata la gestione delle strutture (la cassa è controllata direttamente dal sindaco) ogni anno ha un attivo di circa 1,6 milioni.
Ad Andora la collaborazione con i privati non è un argomento tabù: l'urbanizzazione ha fruttato una residenza protetta per anziani, un asilo nido comunale (con una quota di posti riservata ai figli di imprenditori) e la risistemazione del lungomare.
Gli investimenti, tuttavia, non sarebbero possibili se non fossero stati predisposti adeguati risparmi. Sin dal 2007 è stato attivato un contratto con l'Enel di illuminazione pubblica che garantisce una minore spesa di 350mila euro in 15 anni. Ma il vero fiore all'occhiello sono i dipendenti pubblici. «Ne abbiamo solo 85 che non sono tanti per un Comune che serve oltre 60mila cittadini d'estate.
Abbiamo riorganizzato le funzioni e la spesa negli ultimi anni è rimasta invariata nonostante gli aumenti contrattuali: si tratta di un risparmio di 150-200mila euro annui». E, soprattutto, sono stati eliminati tutti i consorzi locali risparmiando migliaia di euro ogni anno.
La stessa riscossione dei tributi è «fatta in casa», non ci si serve di Equitalia e il contrasto all'evasione funziona. Anche se qui i «furbetti» sono rappresentati da coloro che stabiliscono fittiziamente la residenza per non pagare l'Imu maggiorata sulla seconda casa. Il monitoraggio dei consumi idrici (anche l'acquedotto è del Comune) consente di scoprire gli altarini.
È solo sana e prudente gestione. Ma garantire impianti sportivi gratuiti, servizi sociali (è pronto un piano di abitazioni a canone di vantaggio per i cittadini meno abbienti) e circa dieci posti di lavoro per i disoccupati del luogo, in città come Milano e Roma pare un miraggio. «Non regaliamo niente a nessuno, affidiamo la manutenzione urbana ai meno fortunati, ma chi non lavora va a casa», afferma severo Floris.
Non vengono dimenticate nemmeno le imprese. Le nuove aziende sono esentate da Tares e canone di occupazione del suolo pubblico oltre a pagare un'Imu ridotta. Non può non sorprendere, tuttavia, il fatto che Floris abbia destinato 20mila euro del bilancio comunale per ottenere un rating da Fitch. «L'abbiamo fatto per consentire alle nostre aziende di ottenere credito più facilmente: le banche, in questo modo, possono contare sull'affidabilità del territorio», spiega il sindaco.
Non è un caso, perciò, se ogni anno la popolazione aumenta di circa 50 unità e anche gli esercizi commerciali crescono. «Vengono qui dai Comuni vicini perché la pressione fiscale è minore», conclude Floris. E, poi, poter parcheggiare gratis oggi è un privilegio non da poco. Ad Andora non esistono le strisce blu.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

Comunque per me il massimo dell'ospitalità italiana resta: la riviera romagnola.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> So poco o nulla dell'ospitalità genovese (a parte la nota taccagneria), ma i siciliani in genere sono oltremodo ospitali. Poi chiaramente gli stronzi ci sono a prescindere. In genere, comunque, il tipo di commenti che hai citato viene da persone che non lavorano col turismo o molto di striscio. A volte anche da tristoni che col turismo in effetti ci lavorano, ma quelli sono proprio casi gravi assai.


io esattamente il contrario
ho molto apprezzato l'ospitalità ligure, e non ho problemi a credere che i siciliani non siano da meno


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai essere ironica nello stesso modo in cui sai ignorare quelli che ti sono scesi sotto i tacchi


Ti ignoro sempre, infatti. Ma se mentre cazzeggio tranquillamente con Lui tu intervieni per darmi della merda mi riservo la facoltá di rispondere.
Come ho sempre fatto ogni volta che mi ha dato gratuitamente della bugiarda, ipocrita eccetera eccetera.

Mi spiace per Lui che per il solo fatto di cazzeggiare tranquillamente con me si è beccato della merda pure lui 

E qualcuno ti definiva una signora. Boh.

Per quanto mi riguarda discorso chiuso. Mi pare che davvero stiamo appesantendo chi legge...giá che eravamo riusciti a riportare il discorso su toni civili.
Bye bye.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque per me il massimo dell'ospitalità italiana resta: la riviera romagnola.


hai ragione


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io esattamente il contrario
> ho molto apprezzato l'ospitalità ligure, e non ho problemi a credere che i siciliani non siano da meno


sai cos'é?
a parte il carattere ruvido...abbiamo a che fare con un territorio particolare e difficile da gestire .
non ci sono gli spazi e i posti veramente belli sono piuttosto difficili da raggiungere .anche per questo i costi sono alti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ti ignoro sempre, infatti. Ma se mentre cazzeggio tranquillamente con Lui tu intervieni per darmi della merda mi riservo la facoltá di rispondere.
> Come ho sempre fatto ogni volta che mi ha dato gratuitamente della bugiarda, ipocrita eccetera eccetera.
> 
> Mi spiace per Lui che per il solo fatto di cazzeggiare tranquillamente con me si è beccato della merda pure lui
> ...


l'unica che appensantisce sei tu con la tua ormai unica e infinita excusatio non petita (nonchè accusatio manifesta)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cos'é?
> a parte il carattere ruvido...abbiamo a che fare con un territorio particolare e difficile da gestire .
> non ci sono gli spazi e i posti veramente belli sono piuttosto difficili da raggiungere .anche per questo i costi sono alti


sono d'accordo, sarebbe giusto fossero ancora più alti, a mio avviso


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io esattamente il contrario
> ho molto apprezzato l'ospitalità ligure, e non ho problemi a credere che i siciliani non siano da meno


Eh, ma fa tantissima differenza se tu vai con persone del posto che conosci e delle quali sei magari ospite o se vai semplicemente a fare la turista.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma fa tantissima differenza se tu vai con persone del posto che conosci e delle quali sei magari ospite o se vai semplicemente a fare la turista.


Vero. Soprattutto se sei con una  superfuckincool come me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Vero. Soprattutto se sei con una  superfuckincool come me


Infatti: stavo dicendo che probabilmente è così dappertutto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Vero. Soprattutto se sei con una  superfuckincool come me


Ti ricordi Quintina quando sono venuto a trovarti al mare...
E non uscivo più dalla cabina...che avevo perso il mio costumino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cos'é?
> a parte il carattere ruvido...abbiamo a che fare con un territorio particolare e difficile da gestire .
> non ci sono gli spazi e i posti veramente belli sono piuttosto difficili da raggiungere .anche per questo i costi sono alti


Vabbé, però obiettivamente ce la mettiamo tutta per rendere difficile la vita ai turisti. I pochi parcheggi che ci sono da giugno a settembre diventano a disco orario con multe piuttosto salate. Le poche aree che esistevano per far sostare i camper (i campeggi si contano sulle dita di una mano) li hanno eliminati riducendo la possibilitá di sosta a 4 ore...io da ex camperista e roulottista vedo la differenza. In altre regioni e soprattutto all'estero le cose funzionano in modo molto diverso.

Poi vabbè, se uno è pieno di soldi e non deve arrangiarsi la differenza non la nota e sta bene dappertutto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vabbé, però obiettivamente ce la mettiamo tutta per rendere difficile la vita ai turisti. I pochi parcheggi che ci sono da giugno a settembre diventano a disco orario con multe piuttosto salate. Le poche aree che esistevano per far sostare i camper (i campeggi si contano sulle dita di una mano) li hanno eliminati riducendo la possibilitá di sosta a 4 ore...io da ex camperista e roulottista vedo la differenza.* In altre regioni e soprattutto all'estero le cose funzionano in modo molto diverso.*
> 
> Poi vabbè, se uno è pieno di soldi e non deve arrangiarsi la differenza non la nota e sta bene dappertutto.


verissimo ,ma dimmi tu gli spazi che abbiamo ...
obiettivamente è una regione difficile da questi punti di vista...ma bellissima .sciûsciâ e sciorbî no se pêu.:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

non è che posso realmente dire qualcosa. Cioè, l'anno scorso sono stata in Toscana,
quest'anno Milano, Pavia e in montagna dopo Bobbio ... (ora non mi viene.)

mmmhhhh ....  
non è solo, di come si è organizzati, che in parte, va contro ogni buon senso. 
anche la gentilezza ... lascia un po' a desiderare ... un po' tanto ... 
bisogna tirare ogni informazione dal naso ... e sbuffano ... e a Milano, non sono
stati neanche capaci a darmi gli orari per il ritorno da Pavia a Milano ... perché la stampatrice 
non andava più ... alla STAZIONE! ... con solo due sportelli ... madooo, non si può!

Mentre aziende, ristoranti, negozi ecc. decisamente meglio. 
In parte, molto solari, scherzosi ecc. e non ci ho creduto, come
a Milano, in un negozio la commessa, il giorno dopo, mi ha salutata
con un grande sorriso ... sono rimasta non poco sorpresa ... bello!

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo ,ma dimmi tu gli spazi che abbiamo ...
> obiettivamente è una regione difficile da questi punti di vista...ma bellissima .*sciûsciâ e sciorbî no se pêu*.:singleeye:


Il che vuol dire ?


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il che vuol dire ?


soffiare e succhiare è impossibile (non si può)


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2013)

giugiu 72...ma sei latriglia?
se sì un bacio
notte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ricordi Quintina quando sono venuto a trovarti al mare...
> E non uscivo più dalla cabina...che avevo perso il mio costumino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che bella serata... 

E io da bella svegliona non avevo capito un cazzo...

però è stata davvero una bella serata


----------



## Sole (13 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Che bella serata...
> 
> E io da bella svegliona non avevo capito un cazzo...
> 
> però è stata davvero una bella serata


Vero. Anch'io ho un bellissimo ricordo, sia della giornata che della serata. Poi è stata la prima volta che ci siamo incontrate. È stato bello.


----------



## Sole (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo ,ma dimmi tu gli spazi che abbiamo ...
> obiettivamente è una regione difficile da questi punti di vista...ma bellissima .sciûsciâ e sciorbî no se pêu.:singleeye:


Spazi pochi, hai ragione. Ma se quei pochi li riduciamo a zero solo per riempire le casse sulla pelle dei turisti... capisco perchè il turismo ligure sia limitato a persone di una certa età e sia comunque in crisi, anche più di altri.
Io favorirei un turismo più giovane, francamente. E cercherei di rendere la vita più semplice a chi viene qua, nei limiti del possibile, certo.


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La gente viene a spendere soldi nei vostri paesi e voi( in senso lato), mentre intascate pensate questo di loro? Belle merde che siete: poi i razzisti siamo noi del nord, i leghisti ignoranti.
> A casa mia, dove viene a spendere soldi, il cliente è sacro e viene trattato con i guanti.


mi spiace doverti rispondere con netto ritardo. la mia, a differenza di harley, non è ironia, e proprio una scassatina di minchia. Immagina un piccolo borgo, dove vivono pochissime persone e la quotidianità dell'anno è tranquilla: ora immagina lo stesso piccolo borgo invaso da centinaia di migliaia di persone e l'incapacità di gestire una simile moltitudine, *perchè non esiste*: un adeguato corpo di polizia comunale, i parcheggi a sufficenza, un pronto soccorso, ma semplicemente una guardia medica, la quantità d'acqua giornalmente distribuita non sufficente, la rete fognaria, etc etc etc. Potrei fare un elenco infinito di problemi non risolti. tutto qui è proporzionato al luogo.  A tutto questo devi aggiungere e mettere al primo posto la comune ineducazione che spesso scaturisce dal pensare che essendo ospiti fuori casa propria sia tutto lecito. Quel che più è grave e che la maggior parte di questi ultimi siano del nord, dove tutti, a vostro dire siete rispettosi della proprietà altrui e delle norme civili. certo, non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio, ma è così.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Adesso*



Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> MA PORCA TROIA DI QUELLA PUTTANA DI UNA EVA BAGASCIA OSCURO. TI SI FA PRIMA A METTERTELO IN CULO CHE IN TESTA. E IN TUTTI QUESTI ANNI L‘UNICO CHE POTREBBE DIRE LA VERITÀ NON LO FA (E MI RIFERISCO ALL‘ADMIN ATTUALE. E CAPISCO ANCHE PERCHÉ NON LO FA. ORMAI FAREBBE SOLO UNA GRAN FIGURA DI MERDA) E LA VERITÀ È CHE LA MAGGIOR PARTE DI COLORO CHE TU DICI FACESSERO PARTE DELLA CRICCA HA SAPUTO DI FEDIFRAGO COME AMMINISTRATORE ESATTAMENTE NELLO STESSO MOMENTO IN CUI LO HAI SAPUTO TU. E CIOÈ QUANDO ÉSTATO SCRITTO IN CHIARO. E CHI LO SAPEVA PRIMA PERCHÉ ERA TRA GLI AMMINISTRATORI TEMPORANEI. E NEL CONTEMPO UTENTI SE LO É TENUTO CORRETTAMENTE PER SE. PERSA IN PRIMIS.POSTA EMAIL, SMS, PVT O ALTRO CHE DIMOSTRA IL CONTRARIO. ECCAZZO OSCURO.PARANOICO ERI E PARANOICO SEI RIMASTO. E STO USANDO I CARATTERI MAIUSCOLI PERCHÉ STO GRIDSNDO. TU LO FACEVI ANCHE PER DIRE BUONGIORNO


Paranoico?adesso mi hai rotto veramente il cazzo,tu eri solo un grande stronzo,ti sei sempre approfittato della libertà che ti veniva lautamente elargita,minacciavi di rompere teste alle donne,auguravi tumori,promettevi pisciate sulle tombe,entravi e uscivi con ogni volta un nick diverso e la tua amica Persa non diceva nulla,salvo poi scagliarsi contro il presunto clone di turno!Che cazzo vuoi?hai sempre beneficiato di favori e te ne mai fottuto un cazzo di quelli come me che non subivano le prepotenze di gente di merda a te forumisticamente vicina!Ti dovresti vergognare a dipingere Persa come una brava persona,ma vergognare veramente!Ma ti pare corretto che un gestore faceva l'utente per poi se non condividevi le sue idee e le sue posizioni sanzionarti da gestore?MA SEI COGLIONE O COSA?Non ti conviene che vado AVANTI,QUINDI FAMMI UN FAVORE:tieniti le tue idee del cazzo,perchè io so bene come andavano le cose,HAI AVUTO ANCHE IL CORAGGIO DI CHIEDERE AIUTO A FEDIFRAGO per una mia emoticon fuori posto in un tuo POST DEL CAZZO dove parlavi di tua figlia o è una paronoia?Alex con me non fare lo stronzo e la vittima,vi è piaciuto far passare me,anna a,sterminator,anche il conte per paranoici,quando in realtà eravamo solo persone che si erano rotte il cazzo di subire le prepotenze di gente di merda!TI SFIDO A DIMOSTRARE CHE HO SCRITTO INESATTEZZE........!


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

ecco bravo hai dato quella scossa che serviva a questo 3D. vediamo se succede qualcosa.  

senza rancore.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Caro lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ecco bravo hai dato quella scossa che serviva a questo 3D. vediamo se succede qualcosa.
> 
> senza rancore.


Non succederà un cazzo!E non deve succedere un cazzo,ho scritto solo quello che succedeva,quello che è successo!A dire il vero avrei dovuto scrivere tanto altro...FACCIO FATICA,A CONCEPIRE CHE CI SIA QUALCUNO CHE ANCORA OGGI POSSA DEFINIRE LA GESTIONE DI QUEI DUE PEZZI DI MERDA UNA GESTIONE SANA!Si dovrebbero solo che vergognare.


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

ma perchè riesumare i morti? è pure costoso, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> ma perchè riesumare i morti? è pure costoso, in tutti i sensi.


Appunto,perchè ci sono sempre sti cazzo di nostalgici...quando hai dei vantaggi ti brucia sempre il culo perderli,e ti brucia il culo sentir parlar male di chi ti faceva fare il cazzo che ti pare.


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

è vero, ma qua, *se non ricordo male*, tutto il casino è nato da un tuo sospetto su brunetta, poi si è aggiunto dell'altro, a contorno. 

non era meglio se chiarivate in pm? magari lei ti avrebbe potuto spiegare di più, gli altri non si sarebbero intromessi in sterili polemiche ed ora vivremmo tutti felici e contenti.   tutto qua. 

ognuno gestisce il proprio spazio qui dentro come ritiene meglio ed io non metto lingua: è solo sulla sterilità di certi argomenti "privati", di chi pur non sapendo si intromette e combina ancora più guai. C'è anche chi, viceversa sà e non dice e c'è chi, già sensibile per altre vicissitudini, trova anche lo spazio per piangere di cose scritte qui.
 Per me non è possibile arrivare a tanto, per altri si.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> è vero, ma qua, *se non ricordo male*, tutto il casino è nato da un tuo sospetto su brunetta, poi si è aggiunto dell'altro, a contorno.
> 
> non era meglio se chiarivate in pm? magari lei ti avrebbe potuto spiegare di più, gli altri non si sarebbero intromessi in sterili polemiche ed ora vivremmo tutti felici e contenti. tutto qua.
> 
> ...


Quello che scrivi è condivisibile!Sai qual'è la questione?Fondamentalmente a me Brunetta piace e nei miei confronti si è sempre comportata bene,certo se fosse persa alcune cose mi sarebbero molto poco chiare!Persa ha sempre sbandierato la sua correttezza,ha sempre fatto la guerra ai cloni,quindi non capirei perchè presentarsi qui sotto altro nick,tanto valeva metterci la faccia,prendersi determinate colpe,chiarire e  ripartire.Bastava essere chiari o no?Cambierò il mio modo di pormi con Brunetta,questa sua ambiguità per una che ha sempre sbandierato la sua onestà mi disturba,da persa si è comportata di merda e di questo credo ne abbia piena consapevolezza.Come d'altronde anche io posso aver sbagliato alcune cose.Bastava chiarirsi!


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

bravo. bastava chiarirsi. quello che a me, da esterno a tutto, mi ha lasciato perplesso è il suo tacere. non ha ne confermato ne tantomeno negato. come un nì e questo non ha fatto altro che aumentare i vostri sospetti. resteremo nel dubbio. io nono ricordo di aver conosciuto Persa quindi a me non tange più di tanto. Giudico brunetta da quello che scrive oggi e non mi sembra poi così tanto male. è un pò scassa coglioni, di tanto in tanto, curiosa senza dubbio, ma è da tener  presente che parliamo, forse, di una donna e quindi ...................... 

non aggiungo altro.



ma Poverino che minchia di fine ha fatto. bha, secondo me a mare non ci và, sarebbe troppa vergogna, le cose se le inventa, il sole il mare le nuotate: t'immagini andare a mare e non mostrare nulla. che tristezza. ne può mettere il cotone, si bagnerebbe e scomparirebbe tutto. non ha rimedio. poverino.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bravo. bastava chiarirsi. quello che a me, da esterno a tutto, mi ha lasciato perplesso è il suo tacere. non ha ne confermato ne tantomeno negato. come un nì e questo non ha fatto altro che aumentare i vostri sospetti. resteremo nel dubbio. io nono ricordo di aver conosciuto Persa quindi a me non tange più di tanto. Giudico brunetta da quello che scrive oggi e non mi sembra poi così tanto male. è un pò scassa coglioni, di tanto in tanto, curiosa senza dubbio, ma è da tener  presente che parliamo, forse, di una donna e quindi ......................
> 
> non aggiungo altro.
> 
> ...


Come si dice...
Facile fare il gay con il culo degli altri...

Vorrei aver visto te...
Vittima delle cose di cui furono vittima certi utenti...

Ma se vuoi iniziamo no?
Cito: " Io mi chiedo proprio chi ci sia dietro questo nick, fosse un brufoloso tredicenne!"...
Cito: " Mi è semblato di sentile un gatto!"...
Lui tu sei un Clone di Illo...che aveva un bel birillo...

Cito: " Per il bene del forum questo utente sarebbe da bannare!"...

Facile insegnare la democrazia senza essere MAI vissuti sotto un regime comunista...
Facile, ma ingenuo no?

La gente perdona...
Ma non dimentica...

E se hai la coscienza sporca, non chiarisci mai...ma ti difendi con le acque torbide!


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

conte io dico solo che non ha senso rivangare nel passato. Brunetta mi pare, se anche fosse chi dite voi d'essere, si comporti bene. se anche fosse Persa ha scelto di venire con altre intenzioni, non mi pare sia propensa a guerre varie.

ripeto: essendo io estraneo ai fatti precedenti non posso giudicare e forse anche per questo non riesco a capire così tanto astio.

 chiudo qua.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*

Non è così semplice però...!Puoi anche tornare con un nuovo nick,magari contattare quello che era un tuo nemico per metterlo su contro uno che ti sta ancora più sul cazzo....!Insomma ci sarebbe da discutere a dire il vero....!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> conte io dico solo che non ha senso rivangare nel passato. Brunetta mi pare, se anche fosse chi dite voi d'essere, si comporti bene. se anche fosse Persa ha scelto di venire con altre intenzioni, non mi pare sia propensa a guerre varie.
> 
> ripeto: essendo io estraneo ai fatti precedenti non posso giudicare e forse anche per questo non riesco a capire così tanto astio.
> 
> chiudo qua.


No hai ragione...
Non può più fare alcuna guerra...
Perchè è esautorata...
E da quel che posso conoscere Admin...
Uno dei motivi principali per cui non vuole fare il moderatore è la consapevolezza di non poter essere imparziale!
L'altro motivo principale è che non vorrebbe mai mettersi in posizione di venir influenzato in un senso o in un altro...ma poter mantenere il giusto DISINTERESSE verso questioni private tra utenti.

L'astio deriva che 
a nessuno piace essere preso per il culo!

Ma dato che è sgamata: a noi vecchi non ci cucca!


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi principali per cui non vuole fare il moderatore è la consapevolezza di non poter essere imparziale!


è la conoscenza degli altri che genera la faziosità.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> è la conoscenza degli altri che genera la faziosità.


Io sarei un ottimo moderatore!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi, leggervi mi riporta un po indietro nel tempo, ( see un po!) tipo leggere dei fumetti; fantastico, stupendo, creativo. Ma inserendomi nelle dinamiche capisco che, una volta partiti, una volta aver letto qualcosa che non va, ognuno dice la propria e... patatrac a gogò e via col liscio!! 


Ma mettermi a dire questo o quello, tizio o caio, non ha senso. ognuno ha le proprie modalità per esternarsi, chi più chi meno, e nessuno/a si salva. :mexican:


Volevo raccontare una scenetta, :rock:un tizio entra con la compagna e dice, ciao purpiceddu! l'altro tizio lo guarda lo prende sottobraccio e gli dice: compà vieni vieni che ti mostro qualcosa:mrgreen: il capellone trascinato sotto braccio come un babbasuni ( poi dico che vuol dire) lo segue sotto gli occhi della compagna. Minchia pareva stonato e sottomesso pronto a guardare e osservare!! ( sto pensando seriamente che se non mi fossi fermato avrebbe goduto, e non solo della stretta al braccio:mrgreen Comunque mi fermo e vedo il tizio inclinare la testa e spostare i lunghi capelli neri, fluenti, lucidi sulla spalla passandoli da dietro l'orecchio :sbatti::rofl::rofl::rofl: no comment va! :rofl::rofl::rofl: 


Picciotti è priciso priciso come qua, parla poco, è serio, e quando parla......vabbè va.... quando parla? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Oscuro, un saluto a te particolare . E un consiglio se mi permetti, fottitene! anche se so che già lo fai, fallo di più e, fottitene! 
La macchina e pezzi?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sarei un ottimo moderatore!


Oddio.


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

poverino, cuinnutu puppiceddu iarrusu beccu, ma chi minchia fai cà, scuociti o suli, và, ca erutu biancu comu na valata.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Ciao*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ragazzi, leggervi mi riporta un po indietro nel tempo, ( see un po!) tipo leggere dei fumetti; fantastico, stupendo, creativo. Ma inserendomi nelle dinamiche capisco che, una volta partiti, una volta aver letto qualcosa che non va, ognuno dice la propria e... patatrac a gogò e via col liscio!!
> 
> 
> Ma mettermi a dire questo o quello, tizio o caio, non ha senso. ognuno ha le proprie modalità per esternarsi, chi più chi meno, e nessuno/a si salva. :mexican:
> ...


Ciaooooo del tuo racconto non ci ho capito un cazzo,vabbè normale no?Ho ripreso il mostro dopo 134 giorni,adesso è così perfetta da non sembrare lei,è diventata più educata,questo mi disturba un pò,ma appena supero i 2500 giri entrano le turbine e torna la cattiveria,quella cattiveria che mi ha rapito il cuore e reso schiavo...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Certo*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio.


Daniele potrebbe fare il cazzo che gli pare....


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

frocio che non sei altro, Poverino, mi sono tinto biondo mesciato: dicono che sembro più ganzo, me lo ha detto una toscanella mentre beveva la hoha hola hon la hannuccia seduta sulle shale. a me è rimasta la hoha hola la hannuccia un se l'he portata via hon se, sta bischera.


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ma questo dannato passato ... 
di quanti anni fa, si parla? 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciaooooo del tuo racconto non ci ho capito un cazzo,vabbè normale no?Ho ripreso il mostro dopo 134 giorni,adesso è così perfetta da non sembrare lei,è diventata più educata,questo mi disturba un pò,ma appena supero i 2500 giri entrano le turbine e torna la cattiveria,quella cattiveria che mi ha rapito il cuore e reso schiavo...!




 normalissimo!


Tempo fa il turbo nella mia macchina entrava attorno ai 2800 giri, l'ho fatta modificare e adesso entra attorno ai 1800 giri, mi piace così, pronta allo scatto e al sorpasso, d'altronde non devo mica gareggiarci. 

Nel tuo caso probabilmente la turbina " la sentirai poco" se corri, perchè nel cambio marce i giri non scenderanno mai al di sotto di un certo numero di giri, e di sicuro mai a 2500 giri, prova a farla modificare, se la centralina è già stata toccata non spenderesti nulla, tutte le modifiche effettuate dopo la prima sono gratuite e vengono fatte in base a quello che il proprietario desidera.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> poverino, cuinnutu puppiceddu iarrusu beccu, ma chi minchia fai cà, scuociti o suli, và, ca erutu biancu comu na valata.




:mrgreen::mrgreen: shhhhhh mutu a cu sapi u iocu! cu ti rici ca un ma staiu scialannu! mmmmmm!


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma questo dannato passato ...
> di quanti anni fa, si parla?
> ...



ciao....

non .... ti...... ci.... mettere...... anche........tu......

lascia....stare.............

Lui ..................:mrgreen:..............


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è così semplice però...!Puoi anche tornare con un nuovo nick,magari contattare quello che era un tuo nemico per metterlo su contro uno che ti sta ancora più sul cazzo....!Insomma ci sarebbe da discutere a dire il vero....!


Esattamente.
Ti quoto, oscuro, perchè mi è finalmente diventato chiaro quello che tu e il conte mi avete sempre detto.
Non siete certo voi due quelli che rivangano nel passato.


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: shhhhhh mutu a cu sapi u iocu! cu ti rici ca un ma staiu scialannu! mmmmmm!


quella sera siamo andati a ballare dove sai tu, la vicino, ed abbiamo conosciuto dei ragazzi/e simpaticissimi. ci hanno offerto il cornetto alle 5 del mattino e dopo invitati a casa per fare due spaghetti. erano le 7 il sole alto e loro fuori di testa. hanno pensato fossimo della tv o del cinema ed hanno voluto a tutti i costi l'autografo: mi sono firmato Lui, cosa altro dovevo fare.  una di loro voleva venira  aletto con me ma non mi è stato dato il permesso e quindi ho ripiegato,      ma è inutile raccontarti tutto cio perchè da un certo punto è tutta na minchiata.





il punto è in rosso, lo trovi subito


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> normalissimo!
> 
> 
> Tempo fa il turbo nella mia macchina entrava attorno ai 2800 giri, l'ho fatta modificare e adesso entra attorno ai 1800 giri, mi piace così, pronta allo scatto e al sorpasso, d'altronde non devo mica gareggiarci.
> ...


Nel mio caso sono due e spingono forte da 2500 in poi.Già ho montato un overboost della castelli che mi ha alzato la pressione ad 1.1 dai 0.85 di partenza!La centralina non è mappabile è una nippo-denso!Il mostro non soffre di turbo lag.


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao....
> 
> non .... ti...... ci.... mettere...... anche........tu......
> 
> ...



Ciao Lui

si, lascio stare ... anche se una certa cosa, di alcuni ... 
proprio mi sta sul cavolo! Non so niente della questione,
ma vedo la reazione, che è dimostrazione di un senso 
vissuto di un ingiustizia ... 
ma poi ... quando si parla di certe cose ... 
ohhh come la menano, di quanto la si prenda troppo sul serio.
di come bisogna essere così e cosa ... 
uguali ... come ciò che contestano ... che gioco!  :mrgreen: 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quella sera siamo andati a ballare dove sai tu, la vicino, ed abbiamo conosciuto dei ragazzi/e simpaticissimi. ci hanno offerto il cornetto alle 5 del mattino e dopo invitati a casa per fare due spaghetti. erano le 7 il sole alto e loro fuori di testa. hanno pensato fossimo della tv o del cinema ed hanno voluto a tutti i costi l'autografo: mi sono firmato Lui, cosa altro dovevo fare.  una di loro voleva venira  aletto con me ma non mi è stato dato il permesso e quindi ho ripiegato,      ma è inutile raccontarti tutto cio perchè da un certo punto è tutta na minchiata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minchiate? mah.... non sono minchiate, è realtà, molto difficile, tanto difficile, troppo.  Fanculo va! mi sto zitto e me ne vado.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è vero, ma qua, *se non ricordo male*, tutto il casino è nato da un tuo sospetto su brunetta, poi si è aggiunto dell'altro, a contorno.
> 
> non era meglio se chiarivate in pm? magari lei ti avrebbe potuto spiegare di più, gli altri non si sarebbero intromessi in sterili polemiche ed ora vivremmo tutti felici e contenti.   tutto qua.
> 
> ...


Ma come chiarire in privato?
Non hai capito che per qualcuno il forum è la striscia pubblicitaria ben ritoccata col photoshop?


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Ti quoto, oscuro, perchè mi è finalmente diventato chiaro quello che tu e il conte mi avete sempre detto.
> Non siete certo voi due quelli che rivangano nel passato.


A cosa serve poi?Se vivi troppo nel passato non vivi il presente.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel mio caso sono due e spingono forte da 2500 in poi.Già ho montato un overboost della castelli che mi ha alzato la pressione ad 1.1 dai 0.85 di partenza!La centralina non è mappabile è una nippo-denso!Il mostro non soffre di turbo lag.


Ha ok, capito ora.

Hai provato a vedere se vendono il chip ? non ricordo bene il nome, credo si chiami chip ( sono fuori da molti anni da certe situazioni)
Alcune volte quando le centraline non si possono mappare, producono alcuni chip che aumentano i cavalli, non di molto, ma è un'alternativa. 

Finiscila con sti discorsi, mi vien da piangere e........ minchia!! rivoglio le gare!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha ok, capito ora.
> 
> Hai provato a vedere se vendono il chip ? non ricordo bene il nome, credo si chiami chip ( sono fuori da molti anni da certe situazioni)
> Alcune volte quando le centraline non si possono mappare, producono alcuni chip che aumentano i cavalli, non di molto, ma è un'alternativa.
> ...


Si , non si chiamano chip ma eprom.No,negativo dovrei cambiare centralina,metterne una mappabile ma a quel punto starei fuori con la pompa della benzina,quindi dovrei mettere una pompa della benzina più performante.Insomma caro amico,350 cavalli bastano e avanzano,incutono rispetto e reverenza,ai semafori nessuno si azzarda,i motociclisi mi salutano ed io educatamente ricambio,il mostro mi ha dato notorietà e rispetto:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

perchè finora non hai incontrato il mio maggilino.


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> infatti: è ormai cosa pubblica e la curiosità di sapere se è o non è.
> 
> io speravo che lei dicesse qualcosa pubblicamente, considerato che oramai tutti, anche Sienne, diaciamo la nostra.
> 
> visto che così non è stato, chiudo.



Ciao Lui,

ti rispondo qui. 

che sta a significare "anche Sienne"? 

allora la dico tutta ... 
lo trovo il colmo, da parte di alcuni, sbraitare in questo modo! 
va beh, non vado neanche io a prendere vecchie storie,
che dimostrano di che pasta alcuni sono ... 

si è capito, che prima vi era un'altra gestione del forum, non gradita da tutti. 
poi, forze si sono uniti ... il patatrac ... si riparte. 
sta di fatto, che questa Persa, non c'è più. 
Ma loro, ci sono! Sono rimasti ... allora il tutto, si è girato a loro gradimento. 

Ora, dopo tanto tempo, si iscrive un utente di nome Brunetta.
Se lo è ... mazzate ... deve così! pretendiamo così! lapidazione così! scuse così!
Se non lo è ... sospetti ... mazzate ... vista di malocchio ... 

Qualsiasi cosa faccia o non faccia ... bene non andrà. 
Fa più che bene, mantenere tutto nel dubbio ... 
Così, non se la prendono con lei ... ma discutono di quanto era 
dittatoriale stare qui (senza avere neanche la più pallida idea,
di cosa significa, vivere sotto una dittatura ... qui ci troviamo,
per libera scelta, nessuno ci costringe). 

basta! persa o non ... Brunetta è una donna in gamba! 
Se lo è, avrà le sue ragioni ... del tipo, farsi conoscere anche diversamente!

Sempre questo pensare male ... che palle!

sienne


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

"anche sienne" perchè non sapevo cos'altro scrivere.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> ti rispondo qui.
> 
> ...


Sienne a me se Brunilde è Persa o se Persa e Brunilde non importa nulla. Se fosse lei sarei solo curioso di sapere cosa ci trovava di simpatico in Alex, tutto lì. Ma così, tanto per.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

ah però, non lo avevi ancora detto
che una decina di volte





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne a me se Brunilde è Persa o se Persa e Brunilde non importa nulla. *Se fosse lei sarei solo curioso di sapere cosa ci trovava di simpatico in Alex,* tutto lì. Ma così, tanto per.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah però, non lo avevi ancora detto
> che una decina di volte


E' che spero sempre che magari leggi oggi, leggi domani, arrivi una risposta per sfinimento.

P.S: tu cosa ci trovi di simpatico in me?


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne a me se Brunilde è Persa o se Persa e Brunilde non importa nulla. Se fosse lei sarei solo curioso di sapere cosa ci trovava di simpatico in Alex, tutto lì. Ma così, tanto per.


questo, tanto per ... lo sto usando pure io ultimamente. 
comunque, l'avevi già detto. 
non intendevo te. 

tanto per ...


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che spero sempre che magari leggi oggi, leggi domani, arrivi una risposta per sfinimento.


posso azzardare io?
lo trova simpatico e avendolo conosciuto riscontra le stesse qualità delle quali parla sole.
anch'io ho sempre trovato persa molto parziale..e lo è.ma ciò è anche una sua qualità perché evidentemente quando da amicizia ci crede fortemente


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

in quello che è successo per me è stato più facile rimanere piuttosto obiettiva (ambigua per i miei detrattori).persa ha sempre difeso chi le era amico anche oltre l'evidenza.
umanamente è un pregio


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva non hai ancora espresso giudizio sulla zuppa di pesce e della scelta del vino. 

sai quanto ci tengo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Minerva non hai ancora espresso giudizio sulla zuppa di pesce e della scelta del vino.
> 
> sai quanto ci tengo.


non posso ripetermi ogni volta; onestamente se nella vita tu fossi in generale raffinato come sei con il cibo ci farei un pensierino


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso ripetermi ogni volta; onestamente se nella vita tu fossi in generale *raffinato come sei con il cibo* ci farei un pensierino



Ciao,

non vede il senso, per la "pasta fredda" ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso azzardare io?
> lo trova simpatico e avendolo conosciuto riscontra le stesse qualità delle quali parla sole.
> anch'io ho sempre trovato persa molto parziale..e lo è.ma ciò è anche una sua qualità perché evidentemente quando da amicizia ci crede fortemente


Ma no che non puoi azzardare, solo che lo hai già fatto (groan). Ti spiego, Minni: Sole sta con Alex perchè gliel'hanno presentato extra-forum. In un certo senso l'Alex del forum c'entra poco o nulla nel loro rapporto. Viceversa, se Persa ha voluto conoscere sto Alex dove con altri utenti s'è rifiutata aprioristicamente e con un certo sdegno, vuol dire che Alex gli stava simpatico anzitutto SUL FORUM, ed è qualcosa che faccio fatica davvero a comprendere. A meno che sta Persa in effetti non fosse in realtà la psicotica che dicono. Allora sì. D'altra parte pure Sole mica sta bene. Anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in quello che è successo per me è stato più facile rimanere piuttosto obiettiva (ambigua per i miei detrattori).persa ha sempre difeso chi le era amico anche oltre l'evidenza.
> umanamente è un pregio


Più spesso un limite.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

...non ho capito





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non vede il senso, per la "pasta fredda" ...
> 
> sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...non ho capito


Ciao Minerva,

non ti saprei più dire in quale thread, 
ma parlavano della pasta fredda,
cioè l'insalata di pasta. 
non gli piace, e non ci vede proprio il senso. 

mi ha stupito. poiché, si può essere molto creativi,
e farla in tanti gusti differenti ... delizia, in estate!

sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

capisco...nessuno è perfetto. 





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> non ti saprei più dire in quale thread,
> ma parlavano della pasta fredda,
> ...


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso ripetermi ogni volta; onestamente se nella vita tu fossi in generale raffinato come sei con il cibo ci farei un pensierino


sempre troppo buona, ma cosa ti fa credere che non lo sia? il mio esprimermi? ciò che ho detto di me? non puoi giudicare da così poco.


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> non ti saprei più dire in quale thread,
> ma parlavano della pasta fredda,
> ...


neanche io avevo capito. non capisco il perchè debba cucinare la pasta e poi mangiarla fredda condita con superficialità. si perde il gusto del cibo, il profumo, gli aromi. 
alcune cose vanno mangiate fredde, necessariamente, altre sono fatte per essere gustate calde. la pasta è una di queste e nessuno me lo toglierà dalla testa. è solo un ripiego di come consumare la pasta avanzata.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sempre troppo buona, ma cosa ti fa credere che non lo sia? il mio esprimermi? ciò che ho detto di me? non puoi giudicare da così poco.


Troppo pesce.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

potrei citarti l'ode a me dedicata ---e basterebbe


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> neanche io avevo capito. non capisco il perchè debba cucinare la pasta e poi mangiarla fredda condita con superficialità. si perde il gusto del cibo, il profumo, gli aromi.
> alcune cose vanno mangiate fredde, necessariamente, altre sono fatte per essere gustate calde. la pasta è una di queste e nessuno me lo toglierà dalla testa. è solo un ripiego di come consumare la pasta avanzata.


Perchè con superficialità? E' chiaro poi che la pasta calda ha un senso, fredda un altro. E' un'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> potrei citarti l'ode a me dedicata ---e basterebbe


E' questa? 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9QTjGqoHLWg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=9QTjGqoHLWg


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> neanche io avevo capito. non capisco il perchè debba cucinare la pasta e poi mangiarla fredda condita con superficialità. si perde il gusto del cibo, il profumo, gli aromi.
> alcune cose vanno mangiate fredde, necessariamente, altre sono fatte per essere gustate calde. la pasta è una di queste e nessuno me lo toglierà dalla testa. è solo un ripiego di come consumare la pasta avanzata.



Ciao Lui,

qui, da sempre, si fa il "Hörnlisalat", l'insalata delle cornina
(non è uno scherzo ... qui una foto, di che tipo di pasta parlo)




si usa prevalentemente questa pasta (anzi, solo questa). 
è proprio una cosa tipica nelle feste, tra i contadini ecc. 
come l'insalata di patate ... anche lì, cucini prima le patate,
e poi la mangi fredda ... come anche l'insalata di pollo ecc. 

non fa niente ... ad ognuno la sua logica ...  ...:up:

sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> neanche io avevo capito. non capisco il perchè debba cucinare la pasta e poi mangiarla fredda condita con superficialità. si perde il gusto del cibo, il profumo, gli aromi.
> alcune cose vanno mangiate fredde, necessariamente, altre sono fatte per essere gustate calde. la pasta è una di queste e nessuno me lo toglierà dalla testa. è solo un ripiego di come consumare la pasta avanzata.


continua così nella difesa appassionata delle tue idee.
come fossi  massimo bottura .
quell'uomo quando parla di cibo fa cultura
(che fa pure rima olé)i


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> potrei citarti l'ode a me dedicata ---e basterebbe


si, li sono stato un pò maialino, ma era una provocazione.


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma no che non puoi azzardare, solo che lo hai già fatto (groan). Ti spiego, Minni: Sole sta con Alex perchè gliel'hanno presentato extra-forum. In un certo senso l'Alex del forum c'entra poco o nulla nel loro rapporto. Viceversa, se Persa ha voluto conoscere sto Alex dove con altri utenti s'è rifiutata aprioristicamente e con un certo sdegno, vuol dire che Alex gli stava simpatico anzitutto SUL FORUM, ed è qualcosa che faccio fatica davvero a comprendere. A meno che sta Persa in effetti non fosse in realtà la psicotica che dicono. Allora sì. D'altra parte pure Sole mica sta bene. Anzi.



il fatto è che Alex mica è sempre antipatico
ha un certo senso dell'umorismo, e la battuta pronta, sempre un po' affilata


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> continua così nella difesa appassionata delle tue idee.
> *come fossi massimo bottura .
> *quell'uomo quando parla di cibo fa cultura
> (che fa pure rima olé)i


questa mi sà tanto di presa per il ......... fondelli. così non dico zozzerie.
ma dai.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Chiosiamo*



Lui ha detto:


> si, li sono stato un pò maialino, ma era una provocazione.


Io chieserei così:Brunetta è persa,sa che alcuni di noi sanno....non può ammettere di essere tornata con altro nick per non essere oggetto di attacchi,e per non fare una grandissima figura di merda.In alcuni casi e con alcuni utenti poi farebbe una figura di merda doppia,tipo ultimo quando si cala le mutande!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che Alex mica è sempre antipatico
> ha un certo senso dell'umorismo, e la battuta pronta, sempre un po' affilata


...

Il punto è che è malato, mica antipatico o simpatico. Che poi tu non fai testo, che ti sto simpatico persino io.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Il punto è che è malato, mica antipatico o simpatico. Che poi tu non fai testo, che ti sto simpatico persino io.


Malato?Ma dai è solo un pò collerico.......!


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Il punto è che è malato, mica antipatico o simpatico. Che poi tu non fai testo, che ti sto simpatico persino io.



non so come tu possa dire che uno è malato, da un forum

ed anche tu che sei molto simpatico, ogni tanto dai i numeri del lotto, caro amico


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Malato?Ma dai è solo un pò collerico.......!



eh, tu te ne intendi...:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io chieserei così:Brunetta è persa,sa che alcuni di noi sanno....non può ammettere di essere tornata con altro nick per non essere oggetto di attacchi,e per non fare una grandissima figura di merda.In alcuni casi e con alcuni utenti poi farebbe una figura di merda doppia,tipo ultimo quando si cala le mutande!


Ciao, 

nei miei occhi, non farebbe una certa figura.
Visto per come si batte chiodo e vi è dell'astio, 
tutta la mia comprensione, invece. 

Sempre partendo dal se ...


Sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma no che non puoi azzardare, solo che lo hai già fatto (groan). Ti spiego, Minni: Sole sta con Alex perchè gliel'hanno presentato extra-forum. In un certo senso l'Alex del forum c'entra poco o nulla nel loro rapporto. Viceversa, se Persa ha voluto conoscere sto Alex dove con altri utenti s'è rifiutata aprioristicamente e con un certo sdegno, vuol dire che Alex gli stava simpatico anzitutto SUL FORUM, ed è qualcosa che faccio fatica davvero a comprendere. A meno che sta Persa in effetti non fosse in realtà la psicotica che dicono. Allora sì. D'altra parte pure Sole mica sta bene. Anzi.


La spiegazione è molto semplice: basta infilarci la teoria dell'amore, parlare d'amore e spandere aforismi da baci perugina trasudanti amore against all odds ( ?) e l'acume di alcuni utenti diventa quello di un torsolo di mela.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

questo tuo essere vaga non ti fa onore 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La spiegazione è molto semplice: basta infilarci la teoria dell'amore, parlare d'amore e spandere aforismi da baci perugina trasudanti amore against all odds ( ?) e l'acume di alcuni utenti diventa quello di un torsolo di mela.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> nei miei occhi, non farebbe una certa figura.
> Visto per come si batte chiodo e vi è dell'astio,
> ...


Si,da brunetta si batte bene.....!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> non so come tu possa dire che uno è malato, da un forum
> 
> ed anche tu che sei molto simpatico, ogni tanto dai i numeri del lotto, caro amico


Bè, mica è difficile, basta leggere quello che uno scrive. Iperboli, fesserie, minacce e tutto il corollario. Che poi io a volte possa dare i numeri ci sta, nel senso: può capitare. Poi dipende molto da chi me lo fa presente, ovviamente. In ogni caso, ripeto, può capitare, ma farsi cloni su cloni per insultare e minacciare gente di cui, al massimo, non gli frega un cazzo di nulla non è sicuramente indice di salubrità mentale, sai com'è. E se la pensi differentemente sappi che ti amo anche per quello.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> eh, tu te ne intendi...:rotfl:


No!Io sono solo aggressivo,non vado mai oltre e ho molto stile nell'insultare,ho il culto dell'insulto,l'insulto deve ferire con allegria!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La spiegazione è molto semplice: basta infilarci la teoria dell'amore, parlare d'amore e spandere aforismi da baci perugina trasudanti amore against all odds ( ?) e l'acume di alcuni utenti diventa quello di un torsolo di mela.


Ah, ma che figata. Specie poi se una è pure in botta ste fesserie fanno sempre effetto.


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Io sono solo aggressivo,non vado mai oltre e ho molto stile nell'insultare,ho il culto dell'insulto,l'insulto deve ferire con allegria!


quindi un vai a cagare, come lo interpreteresti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo tuo essere vaga non ti fa onore


Ho il telefono quasi scarico. Articolerò presto e bene la risposta:comunque ci rientri anche tu.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> quindi un vai a cagare, come lo interpreteresti?


Indifferentemente!Guarda,l'altro giorno si stavano insultando jb e alex,mi hanno quasi nauseato,insulti da quinta elementare,grevi,grezzi,senza anima,senza poesia,senza creatività,parolacce e termini inurbani,insultavo come loro a 7anni ,un livello che definire adolescenziale è un eufemismo.In un forum del genere non è accettabile.Dimmi come insulti e ti dirò chi sei,da come insulti si capiscono tante cose della tua persona,e cari lui, la realtà è che la proprietà di insulto che ho io è qualcosa di inarrivabile per tutti voi!Insomma mi potete serenamente slinguazzare avidamente l'ano,perchè vi piscio in testa a tutti,senza offesa!


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

non ho dubbi.
trovo intanto sgradevolessimo lo scambio con altri parlando (anche di me) cosa che io da sempre evito.
non sono le teorie "da baci perugina " che m'interessano ma la volontà di un minimo di obiettività (quanto posso) e il disprezzo totale per la gogna.

lo stesso che non mi ha mai vista unirmi ai cori contro il conte o altri che non m i sono mai stati troppo simpatici.
tempo fa ho fatto un salto nel forum del gruppo che non c'è più ed ho letto brutte cose su di me.
ecco, io questo evito di farlo su chi non c'è o non può rispondere.
niente robe melense .
faccio quello che vorrei fosse fatto a me 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho il telefono quasi scarico. Articolerò presto e bene la risposta:comunque ci rientri anche tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo fa ho fatto un salto nel forum del gruppo che non c'è più ed ho letto brutte cose su di me.


Ma non avevi detto che tu non conosci nessuno e nessuno conosce te? E mò te n'esci coi forum dei gruppi su facesbroc?!


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

buonanotte.scusa, joei ma non è cosa





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che tu non conosci nessuno e nessuno conosce te? E mò te n'esci coi forum dei gruppi su facesbroc?!


----------



## Lui (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma mi potete serenamente *slinguazzare avidamente l'ano*,perchè vi piscio in testa a tutti,senza offesa!


questa cosa a me, da molto fastidio, una tizia c'ha provato, ma no, non è per me. 
Come possa piacere a certi non lo so. mi sà di puttanesco, di squallido proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> buonanotte.scusa, joei ma non è cosa


Tranquilla, però spiega. Altrimenti sembra, sembra attenzione, che per gruppo tu intenda un gruppo su facebook. Se ne è parlato spesso perchè ne esisteva almeno uno, come ammesso peraltro da Sole e compagnia. Per quello, dico. O il forum di sto gruppo era pubblico e tu pur non facendo parte dello stesso potevi accedervi, cosa poco probabile, o ne facevi parte. Semplice. Spiega.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> questa cosa a me, da molto fastidio, una tizia c'ha provato, ma no, non è per me.
> Come possa piacere a certi non lo so. mi sà di puttanesco, di squallido proprio.


Se trovi quella che ci sa fare,è anche piacevole,anche  una slinguazzata al pacco,o a quella striscia di pelle che collega il pacco al sedere....!Vabbè non è che posso parlare di certe pratiche con voi che non capite un beneamato cazzo,a voi vi fanno un pompino,una ficcatina e ve ne andate a letto felici come i bambini nella casa del mulino bianco,a me i pompini non fanno neanche più venire.....!Lasciamo stare!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa cosa a me, da molto fastidio, una tizia c'ha provato, ma no, non è per me.
> Come possa piacere a certi non lo so. mi sà di puttanesco, di squallido proprio.


Lui dai, vaffanculo. Su. Come se esistessero modi per scopare da puttana e modi per fare l'amore da santa. Vai a cucinare qualcosa ma basta con sto cazzo di pesce, per carità.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lui dai, vaffanculo. Su. Come se esistessero modi per scopare da puttana e modi per fare l'amore da santa. Vai a cucinare qualcosa ma basta con sto cazzo di pesce, per carità.


Ma non ti sembra strano che lui sta sempre a cucinare pesce?ha la fissa per il pesce,ma un'omosessualità latente?Ben inteso non ci sarebbe nulla di male,però troppi saraghi dalla punta rosa nella vita di lui....


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

Siete noiosi
Sempre a parlare delle stesse cose


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Siete noiosi
> Sempre a parlare delle stesse cose


ciao sorellina


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, mica è difficile, basta leggere quello che uno scrive. Iperboli, fesserie, minacce e tutto il corollario. Che poi io a volte possa dare i numeri ci sta, nel senso: può capitare. Poi dipende molto da chi me lo fa presente, ovviamente. In ogni caso, ripeto, può capitare, ma farsi cloni su cloni per insultare e minacciare gente di cui, al massimo, non gli frega un cazzo di nulla non è sicuramente indice di salubrità mentale, sai com'è. E se la pensi differentemente sappi che ti amo anche per quello.



diciamo che i cloni movimentano, dai!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che i cloni movimentano, dai!


La vita intestinale, indubbiamente.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> La vita intestinale, indubbiamente.


La tua poi è già parecchio movimentata di suo......!


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua poi è già parecchio movimentata di suo......!



ti ricordi i cloni stronzi e farlocchi tuoi e di Stermy?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ti ricordi i cloni stronzi e farlocchi tuoi e di Stermy?:rotfl:


Mai avuto cloni io.....!


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai avuto cloni io.....!



ma no tu!
quello che faceva finta di essere te!


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciao sorellina


Ciao


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma no tu!
> quello che faceva finta di essere te!


Ahhh!Vabbè che speranze poteva avere?una mente fulgida come la mia non è replicabile.:carneval:


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh!Vabbè che speranze poteva avere?una mente fulgida come la mia non è replicabile.:carneval:


Concordo


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Concordo


Ma, hai mai incontrato uno come me?


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma, hai mai incontrato uno come me?


No. Sei l'unico, ma mi pare di avertelo già detto


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> No. Sei l'unico, ma mi pare di avertelo già detto


Forse er mannaja?un pò ci assomigliamo?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso azzardare io?
> lo trova simpatico e avendolo conosciuto riscontra le stesse qualità delle quali parla sole.
> anch'io ho sempre trovato persa molto parziale..e lo è.ma ciò è anche una sua qualità perché evidentemente quando da amicizia ci crede fortemente


E spiegami perchè allora è giusto che le persone poi debbano rimetterci per i difetti di Alex no?
E' giusto che qui dentro la gente impari che se frequenta persone in contatto con Alex...
La loro vita privata non è più al sicuro.

QUindi che ognuno faccia il proprio gioco, ma che almeno sappia con CHI si ha a che fare.


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse er mannaja?un pò ci assomigliamo?


Mmmhhhh...no...non c'è paragone


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E spiegami perchè allora è giusto che le persone poi debbano rimetterci per i difetti di Alex no?
> E' giusto che qui dentro la gente impari che se frequenta persone in contatto con Alex...
> La loro vita privata non è più al sicuro.
> 
> QUindi che ognuno faccia il proprio gioco, ma che almeno sappia con CHI si ha a che fare.



tu ci hai rimesso?


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> tu ci hai rimesso?


Si dalla nascita!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu ci hai rimesso?


SI.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Mmmhhhh...no...non c'è paragone


Sono più creativo?


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.



ok
mi spiace


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma come chiarire in privato?
> Non hai capito che per qualcuno il forum è la striscia pubblicitaria ben ritoccata col photoshop?


Si ma sempre dei cassi altrui però...
Perchè come sai...
Le altre persone non si abbassano a tanto...

O per lo meno non hanno bisogno di un luogo virtuale per dar mostra di sè...


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono più creativo?


Sei tu 
Cioè la tua è proprio una dote naturale


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sempre dei cassi altrui però...
> Perchè come sai...
> Le altre persone non si abbassano a tanto...
> 
> O per lo meno non hanno bisogno di un luogo virtuale per dar mostra di sè...


ma non è che di Alex siano uscite chissà che figate, anzi!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è la conoscenza degli altri che genera la faziosità.


Sai ci ho pensato su, ma non sono arrivato a capire questa frase.
In che modo la conoscenza degli altri può generare faziosità?

Non possiamo mai dire io conosco questa persona, e fa semplicemente sorridere no?

Cioè dire...ah ma sta persona non è così, perchè io la conosco...è na cagata micidiale no?

In quanto una persona può essere amorevole con il proprio compagno/a ed essere una bestia nel lavoro no?

Può essere affabile con gli sconosciuti e scorbutico con chi è in confidenza ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma per me vale il detto dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei...
Ed essere libero si scegliere significa, anche...

La scelta di dirsi: IO, non voglio niente a che fare con chi conosce e frequenta certa gente...

E non mi costa proprio nulla dire...caro amico, o amica, le nostre strade si dividono qui.

Il mio culetto è prioritario su tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok
> mi spiace


E questo ti dà la misura di quanto sono riservato sul forum...
Su certe questioni...

Che poi mi è toccato risolvere in privata sede no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che di Alex siano uscite chissà che figate, anzi!


Ma escono le aberrazioni delle disgrazie altrui...
Questo è inaccettabile.
Ma da lì si capisce quanto dia fastidio la felicità di certe persone ad altre che sono costrette a passare la vita masticando veleno per tutte le circostanze di cui insensatamente si sentono vittima...

E siamo pieni di ste persone a sto mondo...


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E questo ti dà la misura di quanto sono riservato sul forum...
> Su certe questioni...
> 
> *Che poi mi è toccato risolvere in privata sede *no?



spero non a randellate!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai ci ho pensato su, ma non sono arrivato a capire questa frase.
> In che modo la conoscenza degli altri può generare faziosità?
> 
> Non possiamo mai dire io conosco questa persona, e fa semplicemente sorridere no?
> ...


che però non è applicabile ad un forum, secondo me


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

partendo, che non si sa, come è una persona ... 
allora, come si può arrivare a dire, se vai con quella,
io non voglio più sapere di te ...

implica, che "quella" persona sai com'è ...

mmmhhh contorto ... si morde ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> che però non è applicabile ad un forum, secondo me


Vero...
Ma esiste anche una vita fuori del forum no?

E ho notato che quella va molto preservata...


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla, però spiega. Altrimenti sembra, sembra attenzione, che per gruppo tu intenda un gruppo su facebook. Se ne è parlato spesso perchè ne esisteva almeno uno, come ammesso peraltro da Sole e compagnia. Per quello, dico. O il forum di sto gruppo era pubblico e tu pur non facendo parte dello stesso potevi accedervi, cosa poco probabile, o ne facevi parte. Semplice. Spiega.



ma dove siamo? in commissariato??


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che tu non conosci nessuno e nessuno conosce te? E mò te n'esci coi forum dei gruppi su facesbroc?!


Ma dei è un branco di pirla:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma esiste anche una vita fuori del forum no?
> 
> E ho notato che quella va molto preservata...



quoto
e anche Alex è stato massacrato per la sua (presunta o no) vita privata, no?
che poi forse aveva iniziato lui con gli altri, tuttavia non mi sembra che sia una specie di deus ex machina, senza nemesi
ovviamente sarebbe opportuno evitare di percorrere la china, e amen


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e anche Alex è stato massacrato per la sua (presunta o no) vita privata, no?
> che poi forse aveva iniziato lui con gli altri, tuttavia non mi sembra che sia una specie di deus ex machina, senza nemesi
> ovviamente sarebbe opportuno evitare di percorrere la china, e amen


Due sono i detti...
1) Male che si vuole non duole
2) CHi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso

To aggiungiamo un terzo...
Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...

Se tu mi dici mona e io ti spacco la testa: scusami sotto processo ci finisco io...
E non posso dire è ma è colpa sua che mi ha detto mona...

Perchè mi diranno...ma tu cosa le hai fatto perchè ti dica mona?

Ah io avrò fatto una cazzata...ma ho ragione perchè io sono IO.

Mai osservato quante persone finiscono con il culo per terra? 
Ma mentre ti raccontano che è tutta colpa degli altri, tu dentro di te...senti una voce che dice...ma guarda sto stupido eh...che è lui causa di tutti i suoi guai.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E spiegami perchè allora è giusto che le persone poi debbano rimetterci per i difetti di Alex no?
> E' giusto che qui dentro la gente impari che se frequenta persone in contatto con Alex...
> *La loro vita privata non è più al sicuro.
> *
> QUindi che ognuno faccia il proprio gioco, ma che almeno sappia con CHI si ha a che fare.


questo è allucinante e non c'è niente che possa giustificarlo


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è allucinante e non c'è niente che possa giustificarlo



Ciao Minerva,

in effetti ... 

poi adoro, l'assurdità.
parlare di dittatura subita
e arrivare a pronunciare la frase 

"E' giusto che qui dentro la gente impari ... "

Jawohl mein Herr! Für immer und ewig! 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è allucinante e non c'è niente che possa giustificarlo


Eh ma io capisco che tu non sei qui interessata alla vita altrui...
Tanto ancorata dal fatto che sai che finchè rimani su sto forum
non possono scrivere cose cattive e false su di te no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ecco perchè è sempre importante consegnare agli altri una nostra vita privata vieppiù farlocca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dove siamo? in commissariato??


Domandare è lecito, rispondere blablabla.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh!Vabbè che speranze poteva avere?una mente fulgida come la mia non è replicabile.:carneval:


A me di te piace proprio la profondissima  umiltà


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma io capisco che tu non sei qui interessata alla vita altrui...
> Tanto ancorata dal fatto che sai che finchè rimani su sto forum
> non possono scrivere cose cattive e false su di te no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ecco perchè è sempre importante consegnare agli altri una nostra vita privata vieppiù farlocca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mannò, le cose cattive e false su di lei gliel'hanno scritte sul forum del gruppo (che però se uno poi chiede lei glissa), e c'è rimasta taaannntooo male.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, le cose cattive e false su di lei gliel'hanno scritte sul forum del gruppo (che però se uno poi chiede lei glissa), e c'è rimasta taaannntooo male.


Più che altro le pirle la bastoneranno no?
Chissà chi è di là...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Là sono un termidoforo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma l'importante è che loro...
Non possono vivere senza QUESTO di forum...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, le cose cattive e false su di lei gliel'hanno scritte sul forum del gruppo (che però se uno poi chiede lei glissa), e c'è rimasta taaannntooo male.


Più che altro sa di aver messo un piede in fallo...
Tanto vale metterle un fallo in mano no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro le pirle la bastoneranno no?
> Chissà chi è di là...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Credo Sbricioscema, poi Chiara, Minni e poi non so.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo Sbricioscema, poi Chiara, Minni e poi non so.


No no...parlo delle vecchie...fatte fora dal sondaggio...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro sa di aver messo un piede in fallo...
> Tanto vale metterle un fallo in mano no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il fatto è che si fanno sti gruppi ombra col risultato pratico di a) fare muro alla cazzo di cane poi sul forum e b) finire per litigare tra di loro. Mah.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che si fanno sti gruppi ombra col risultato pratico di a) fare muro alla cazzo di cane poi sul forum e b) finire per litigare tra di loro. Mah.


Eh ma è la dinamica dei gruppi sociali no?
Proprio provato su mia pelle...amiconi qui amiconi là...
Dai troppa confidenza...
E poi ti ritrovi che ti mancano di rispetto...no?

E ti ritrovi che tu uomo maturo e posato
vieni insultato da una che consideri una stupidina...

Invece nel reale...
Quando interagisci con una persona e in cinque minuti la reputi una stupidina la sganci...

E sai che tanto non viene a suonarti il campanello in casa no?

Se invece vivi dentro un convento
devi sempre stare attento a non pestare i piedi del confratello...
E sai che la santa mormorazione quotidiana contro di te...
E' tollerata...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro le pirle la bastoneranno no?
> Chissà chi è di là...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...



Veramente Conte, al branco dei pirla non gliene frega proprio niente di questo forum. Credimi


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che si fanno sti gruppi ombra col risultato pratico di a) fare muro alla cazzo di cane poi sul forum e b) finire per litigare tra di loro. Mah.


non è che hai un contratto per commentare proprio tutto .se non sai evita di dire corbellerie  a nastro.
e non c'è motivo per renderti edotto , spiace
ma hai fatto uno spuntino veloce per sintonizzarti veloce su queste magiche frequenze?


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma io capisco che tu non sei qui interessata alla vita altrui...
> Tanto ancorata dal fatto che sai che finchè rimani su sto forum
> non possono scrivere cose cattive e false su di te no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ecco perchè è sempre importante consegnare agli altri una nostra vita privata vieppiù farlocca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


certo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no...parlo delle vecchie...fatte fora dal sondaggio...


Non so a cosa ti riferisci.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che hai un contratto per commentare proprio tutto .se non sai evita di dire corbellerie  a nastro.
> e non c'è motivo per renderti edotto , spiace
> ma hai fatto uno spuntino veloce per sintonizzarti veloce su queste magiche frequenze?


Ahahahahahahahah! Bona oh. Sì ho mangiato. Bene anche, direi. Tu? L'hai fatto il ruttino? Letto qualcosa di spiacevole sul gruppo?


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahah! Bona oh. Sì ho mangiato. Bene anche, direi. *Tu? L'hai fatto il ruttino? *Letto qualcosa di spiacevole sul gruppo?


no, spetta: purrrp


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, spetta: purrrp


Ah! Così mi piaci, invece che no contacts, no fun, no life ti scopriamo col gruppo di preghiera su facebook e sboccata da morì. Tra un po' verrà pure fuori che giri film porno amatoriali con la mascherina, di sto passo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah! Così mi piaci, invece che no contacts, no fun, no life ti scopriamo col gruppo di preghiera su facebook e sboccata da morì. Tra un po' verrà pure fuori che giri film porno amatoriali con la mascherina, di sto passo.


minchia la fatica per contenermi su sto forum...non hai idea.
in realtà sono un camionista calabrese zitello e alcolista.omo, infatti credi di amarti :scoreggia:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia la fatica per contenermi su sto forum...non hai idea.
> in realtà sono un camionista calabrese zitello e alcolista.omo, infatti credi di amarti :scoreggia:


Minni, ma sul forum del gruppo non ti contenevi? Ti sbracavi? Per questo poi le altre ci sono rimaste male ed hanno scritto tutte quelle cose brutte su di te? Per questo ti contieni adesso, Minni?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Veramente Conte, al branco dei pirla non gliene frega proprio niente di questo forum. Credimi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusa ma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
A dire da quel poco che lessi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si direbbe proprio il contrario...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per i nostri graditi ospiti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E giù botte contro il termidoforo...contro oscuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E tutti gli altri.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Insomma go capio...un ghetto de venesia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so a cosa ti riferisci.


Allora capita l'epurazione...
Finiscono bannate tutte quelle che volevano il rientro di Persa...
E loro appunto si fanno un forum per i cassi loro...
Un'altra di qui le becca e poi linka qui il forum di là...
Succede l'ennesimo putiferio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

tipo giochi innocenti tra bambini d'asilo.

ma dove sono finito?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tipo giochi innocenti tra bambini d'asilo.
> 
> ma dove sono finito?


Nel kindergaarten...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Un club di terra terra no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scusa ma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> A dire da quel poco che lessi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


l'ultimo post per gli ospiti risale a novembre 

quella sezione è stata aperta proprio quando qualcuno (anonimo) linkò qui in chiaro il loro forum

ti assicuro che li si parla di tutto tranne che di questo forum

credimi

perché dovrei mentirti? A che scopo?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> l'ultimo post per gli ospiti risale a novembre
> 
> quella sezione è stata aperta proprio quando qualcuno (anonimo) linkò qui in chiaro il loro forum
> 
> ...


Ma se mi dedicarono pure un 3d...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se mi dedicarono pure un 3d...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Te lo dedicarono appunto quando questo fantomatico anonimo linkò qui il loro forum, se ben ricordi. Ovvero quando qui si parlò di loro. Non prima, né dopo


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se mi dedicarono pure un 3d...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao,

beh, sarà successo molto probabilmente all'inizio.
quando accadono certe cose, ci si vuole chiarire. 
poi, ti avranno dimenticato subito, si vede ... 
infatti, Quinti, neanche si ricorda di ciò ...

non ci trovo niente di strano ... 
o di dover pensare chi sa che cosa.

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> l'ultimo post per gli ospiti risale a novembre
> 
> quella sezione è stata aperta proprio quando qualcuno (anonimo) linkò qui in chiaro il loro forum
> 
> ...


Linka.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Linka.


ma quanto sei curioso.
cosa pensi di trovare?


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Te lo dedicarono appunto quando questo fantomatico anonimo linkò qui il loro forum, se ben ricordi. Ovvero quando qui si parlò di loro. Non prima, né dopo


quindi dici che non si è mai preso per il culo un po' di gente nelle sezioni chiuse?

che di là guai se metti il naso ma di qua tutti a leggere e giù a ridere?
lo chiedo a te come componente


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi dici che non si è mai preso per il culo un po' di gente nelle sezioni chiuse?
> 
> che di là guai se metti il naso ma di qua tutti a leggere e giù a ridere?
> lo chiedo a te come componente


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Non ci cucchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma ce ne fosse stata una, una sola che avesse il coraggio di affrontare il conte a viso aperto...
Una sola....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tutti boni a sparlare alle spalle...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dai Minerva vieni a trovarmi...
Ti concedo di fotografarmi....

Ma poi te le canto e te le suono...
E vediamo chi è più insolente tra me e te....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu ci hai rimesso?





contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.





free ha detto:


> ok
> mi spiace





contepinceton ha detto:


> E questo ti dà la misura di quanto sono riservato sul forum...
> Su certe questioni...
> 
> Che poi mi è toccato risolvere in privata sede no?


Madonnina santa, che ballista che sei 
Ma cosa ci hai rimesso? Dillo, scrivilo qui che sono curiosa!
Hai provato ad incontrare Alex mille e volte e mille volte lui ti ha fatto sapere che non voleva nemmeno guardarti in faccia.
Quindi di cosa parli? I vostri contatti sono stati solo via forum, cos'hai dovuto sistemare privatamente?

Vogliamo parlare di quando, invece, tu hai diffamato Alex scrivendo che è un alcolista?

O di quando in una discussione, sapendo che lui ha adottato sua figlia, hai paragonato i figli adottivi a delle scimmiette?

Vogliamo dire che hai scritto che si è fatto pagare delle cure dentistiche da una donna (ma quando mai)?

E del fatto che è uno che cerca di farsi mantenere dalle donne?

Parliamo di quando qui sopra, per aver scritto che sua moglie ha lavorato come barista un paio di sere in un privé (e lui l'aveva accompagnata) si scriveva che l'ex moglie di Alex lavorava come entreneuse?

E tante altre falsità, menzogne e diffamazioni che sono andate avanti per anni e l'hanno portato a non poter più scrivere serenamente qui sopra.

E aggiungo una cosa: Alex è amico di Quintina da anni. Per un periodo hanno litigato. Ebbene, qui sopra non ha mai scritto una riga su di lei e sulla sua vita privata. Pur sapendo cose anche molto intime. E non lo farebbe mai.
Perché? Perché è una persona a cui vuole bene e a cui non farebbe mai del male, anzi. Per cercare di proteggerla (in modo inopportuno e maldestro, come spesso fa anche con me) ha fatto scoppiare l'ennesima bugna.

La differenza è che le persone normali si chiariscono e sanno mettere un punto.
Invece per quelli come voi il punto non esiste, continuate a parlare di lui e di me per riuscire a provocare le sue reazioni e avere le conferme a ciò che dite (che lui puntualmente vi dà, in una dinamica distorta che non si riesce ad interrompere, purtroppo).

Ma non solo. Per quelli come voi il punto non esiste perché nella vita reale, fuori di qui, avete bisogno di nascondervi come dei ladri: perché tradite e mentite e se i vostri cari sapessero cosa siete in realtà, il vostro bel castello crollerebbe e finireste nei casini. Allora questo forum vi serve come l'aria, solo qui riuscite a ricostruirvi un'identità accettabile, anzi: moraleggiate, giudicate, filosofeggiate, fate i duri per compensare.

Vi infastidisce chi ha una vita normale, chi non ha nulla da nascondere.
Tutti quelli che mi stimano e mi vogliono bene (i miei amici, colleghi, perfino i miei genitori) sanno che ho avuto altri uomini negli ultimi anni del mio matrimonio. E hanno fatto festa quando hanno conosciuto Alex e mi hanno vista finalmente tranquilla, accanto all'uomo che amo.
 Invece qui i valori sono ribaltati: io sono una povera mentecatta che non sta bene di testa, pure falsa bugiarda e ipocrita. E Alex è un pazzo che può rovinare la vita agli altri se si sveglia col belino storto... ma staccatevi dal forum e guardate come funzionano le cose nel mondo, perché qui girano al contrario proprio.

E poi finitela di parlare di Alex: Alex di qua, Alex di là, e la vetrina, e Photoshop... eccheppalle 'sto Alex!

E ora lo so che arriveranno i rossi come se piovesse e mi affosserete il post, ne sono consapevole. Ma amen, al limite lo riposto.

Pace e bene


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi dici che non si è mai preso per il culo un po' di gente nelle sezioni chiuse?
> 
> che di là guai se metti il naso ma di qua tutti a leggere e giù a ridere?
> lo chiedo a te come componente



Come componente ti dico che l'admin ha detto chiaramente che di là non si deve parlare di questo forum


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ma quanto sei curioso.
> cosa pensi di trovare?


Sono solo curioso. Anche perchè le varie scabrosità le posteranno su sezioni nascoste del forum.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Come componente ti dico che l'admin ha detto chiaramente che di là non si deve parlare di questo forum


Ou, linka. Dai.


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Come componente ti dico che l'admin ha detto chiaramente che di là non si deve parlare di questo forum


ci credo, giustamente.
ma proprio da lei ho letto la cosa peggiore che sia stata scritta su di me:miserabile .riguardo al fatto che espressi a te il dubbio del condizionamento etc
sono queste insensate esagerazioni che hanno rovinato quello che per me era un bel gruppo .
l'ho letto tempo fa e mi ha profondamente deluso e  amareggiato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, linka. Dai.



Io non linko niente.

qualcuno linkò (un non registrato) e loro non gradirono, proprio perché è un forum di poche persone che stanno bene tra loro e non hanno più niente a che fare con questo forum


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Madonnina santa, che ballista che sei
> Ma cosa ci hai rimesso? Dillo, scrivilo qui che sono curiosa!
> Hai provato ad incontrare Alex mille e volte e mille volte lui ti ha fatto sapere che non voleva nemmeno guardarti in faccia.
> Quindi di cosa parli? I vostri contatti sono stati solo via forum, cos'hai dovuto sistemare privatamente?
> ...


Ciao Sole,

mi sembra ovvio ... e da "mentecatti" invece, non capire,
che una persona non si alza alla mattina con un tale astio e rabbia verso alcuni. 

non funziona così. eh no! è un espressione una reazione di qualcuno, 
che ogni tanto si sfoga ancora. La discussione, se mai, dovrebbe essere se giusto o sbagliato. 


Rimesso qualcosa? La manicure, dopo essersi rosicchiato le dita ...
Oppure allude alla faccenda di Chiara ... che poi, non è neanche avvenuto. 

Comunque ... lo quoto questo post, perché trovo, che non debba affossare.

pace e bene ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono solo curioso. Anche perchè le varie scabrosità le posteranno su sezioni nascoste del forum.


non capisco a dire il vero. 
parli in futuro ... 
poi, pensi che quelle scabrosità, 
possano nuocere a qualcuno?
se ... e dico se ... sono frustrazioni. 
perché, che senso ha, se no?


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

sole...sulla maggiore responsabilità per le diffamazioni di alex dobbiamo ormai stendere un velo pietoso e di pace .


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci credo, giustamente.
> ma proprio da lei ho letto la cosa peggiore che sia stata scritta su di me:miserabile .riguardo al fatto che espressi a te il dubbio del condizionamento etc
> sono queste insensate esagerazioni che hanno rovinato quello che per me era un bel gruppo .
> l'ho letto tempo fa e mi ha profondamente deluso e  amareggiato


Minerva, io non faccio parte di quel gruppo né ho mai letto nulla. Ma posso dirti che a volte si scrivono cose sull'onda emotiva che alla fine, una volta raffreddato tutto, si dovrebbero poter cancellare. Parlo per me, ovviamente.

Il brutto di quando si scrive è che non si cancella. Invece durante una lite se ne dicono di tutti i colori ma poi si fa pace e si dimentica tutto.

Per questo ti dico di non amareggiarti. Io ho scritto cose di persone a cui volevo bene o che stimavo sulla foga del momento e poi me ne sono pentita oppure mi sono accorta che non le pensavo.
E' il brutto dei forum e dei gruppi, secondo me.
Ma chi è abbastanza intelligente dovrebbe capirlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non linko niente.
> 
> qualcuno linkò (un non registrato) e loro non gradirono, proprio perché è un forum di poche persone che stanno bene tra loro e non hanno più niente a che fare con questo forum


Ma qual'è il problema? Se non gliene frega nulla di sto forum ed é tutta gente che non scrive più qui da secoli, ripeto, qual'è il problema?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Minerva, io non faccio parte di quel gruppo né ho mai letto nulla. Ma posso dirti che a volte si scrivono cose sull'onda emotiva che alla fine, una volta raffreddato tutto, si dovrebbero poter cancellare. Parlo per me, ovviamente.
> 
> Il brutto di quando si scrive è che non si cancella. Invece durante una lite se ne dicono di tutti i colori ma poi si fa pace e si dimentica tutto.
> 
> ...


Allora perchè bisogna perdonare TUTTO a chi invece non perdona uno iota?
Un minimo dico eh? 
Un minimo....


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sole...sulla maggiore responsabilità per le diffamazioni di alex dobbiamo ormai stendere un velo pietoso e di pace .


Lo so. Infatti io non ho fatto riferimenti a responsabilità, me ne sono ben guardata, ci mancherebbe.

Mi sono limitata a ricordare i fatti nudi e crudi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non capisco a dire il vero.
> parli in futuro ...
> poi, pensi che quelle scabrosità,
> possano nuocere a qualcuno?
> ...


Ma non è futuro, è participio qualcosa. Ma io sono solo curioso. Come devo dirlo?


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Minerva, io non faccio parte di quel gruppo né ho mai letto nulla. Ma posso dirti che a *volte si scrivono cose sull'onda emotiva che *alla fine, una volta raffreddato tutto, si dovrebbero poter cancellare. Parlo per me, ovviamente.
> 
> Il brutto di quando si scrive è che non si cancella. Invece durante una lite se ne dicono di tutti i colori ma poi si fa pace e si dimentica tutto.
> 
> ...


cazzarola no.ho avuto parecchi momenti di queste onde ma mai leggerai certe cose scritte da me, mai
e parlo direttamente perché dietro non esiste proprio.io ero qua (appena mi hanno riammesso)ogni volta che il conte e un'altra utente gioivano a difendere chi non c'era.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qual'è il problema? Se non gliene frega nulla di sto forum ed é tutta gente che non scrive più qui da secoli, ripeto, qual'è il problema?



Non lo so. Qual è il problema? In che senso? Non sono io che ho cominciato a parlare di loro. Ho solo rettificato.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora perchè bisogna perdonare TUTTO a chi invece non perdona uno iota?
> Un minimo dico eh?
> Un minimo....


Ma oltre quello, l'idea che tu spari a zero su di me, falsità e bugie comprese, perchè stai incazzata/in botta e poi pretendi che mi scordo tutto che vuoi fare pace è un concetto da terza elementare.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è futuro, è participio qualcosa. Ma io sono solo curioso. Come devo dirlo?


devo iniziare a studiare l'italiano, 
non c'è più scampo o scusa. 
ok ... allora, dopo che sai,
riferisci a me ... :mrgreen: ...

scusa. solo curiosità.


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola no.ho avuto parecchi momenti di queste onde ma *mai leggerai certe cose scritte da me, mai*
> e parlo direttamente perché dietro non esiste proprio.io ero qua (appena mi hanno riammesso)ogni volta che il conte e un'altra utente gioivano a difendere chi non c'era.


E questo ti fa onore. Ma le persone sono diverse, abbiamo tutti teste diverse. E io dico che per capirsi davvero bisogna guardarsi in faccia, altrimenti resta tutto appeso a scritti parziali e contingenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Non lo so. Qual è il problema? In che senso? Non sono io che ho cominciato a parlare di loro. Ho solo rettificato.


Eh, il problema a linkare sto forum. Tu ci scrivi, no? Per quello chiedo a te.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma oltre quello, l'idea che tu spari a zero su di me, falsità e bugie comprese, perchè stai incazzata/in botta e poi pretendi che mi scordo tutto che vuoi fare pace è un concetto da terza elementare.


E poi dicono agli altri devi essere più easy no?
Tu prova a non essere d'accordo su una minima cosa con loro
E loro lo prendono come un affronto personale...

Che cosa credi?
Come non fui più d'accordo con i contenuti dei suoi post...

Fu la fine....

Ma capisci che certi mestieri tipo fare la maestra danno molto alla testa...


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

mah, non credo.basta stare nei ranghi.non pretendo di capire davvero nessuno ma esigo lo stesso rispetto che do





Harley Q. ha detto:


> E questo ti fa onore. Ma le persone sono diverse, abbiamo tutti teste diverse. E io dico che *per capirsi davvero bisogna guardarsi in faccia, *altrimenti resta tutto appeso a scritti parziali e contingenti.


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma oltre quello, l'idea che tu spari a zero su di me, *falsità e bugie* comprese, perchè stai incazzata/in botta e poi pretendi che mi scordo tutto che vuoi fare pace è un concetto da terza elementare.


Io non ho mai detto falsità. Né qui né altrove. Posso aver parlato troppo e in modo inopportuno. Ma bugie mai, su nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi dicono agli altri devi essere più easy no?
> Tu prova a non essere d'accordo su una minima cosa con loro
> E loro lo prendono come un affronto personale...
> 
> ...


vabé...perché tutti gli attacchi diretti o indiretti tuoi non contano?
 ma davvero vuoi fare la vittima?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi dicono agli altri devi essere più easy no?
> Tu prova a non essere d'accordo su una minima cosa con loro
> E loro lo prendono come un affronto personale...
> 
> ...


Cazzo su, ma di che parliamo. Quell'altra che difende quella cazzo di scimmia di Alex alla cazzo di cane quando sono ANNI che sta sopra sto cazzo di forum cloni e tutto e si comporta SEMPRE allo stesso modo. Pure con me ed in tempi non sospetti. Adesso mi tocca pure leggere che con Quinitina s'è comportato da "signore", roba che sarebbe da buttare sta mongola di Sole dentro una camera imbottita e lasciarla lì a macerare per qualche tempo per farle capire la differenza fra la realtà e la faccia di culo/falsità che cercano di propinare in ogni dove. Ve ne approfittate che Quintina non sta bene, ma voialtri siete delle merde fatte e finite, fatevelo dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto falsità. Né qui né altrove. Posso aver parlato troppo e in modo inopportuno. Ma bugie mai, su nessuno.


Eccome no. Dai, vai a fare in culo al mare.


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi dicono agli altri devi essere più easy no?
> Tu prova a non essere d'accordo su una minima cosa con loro
> E loro lo prendono come un affronto personale...
> 
> ...


Fu la fine quando ho visto come ti sei comportato con persone che reputavo miei amiche e per questo ti ho allontanato. E da quel momento qui sul forum ogni mio post veniva quotato e ribattuto con mille provocazioni e offese gratuite.

Diciamo che tu, piuttosto, hai smesso di essere d'accordo con me dopo che io ti ho allontanato. E la stessa cosa hai fatto con Farfalla, che da amica meravigliosa è diventata la vittima delle tue malignità.

Tu fai così: usi il forum per provocare o ingraziarti chi reputi degno.

Non tutti hanno voglia di essere provocati e alla fine rispondono.


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no. Dai, vai a fare in culo al mare.


Ho già spiegato abbondantemente. Nessuna bugia.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

che sia ben chiaro, non faccio parte 
né dei "voi", né dei "noi" ... 
concetto, questo sì, da Kindergarten!

vado per i fatti miei ... 
non mi piace fare comunella,
e se ho qualcosa da dire, 
spesso chiudo il MacBook ... 
e faccio altro ... :mrgreen: ...
anche se a volte ... il dito scappa ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé...perché tutti gli attacchi diretti o indiretti tuoi non contano?
> ma davvero vuoi fare la vittima?


Tu mi fraintendi...
Io in tutta la MIA vita non ho MAI inteso fare la vittima...
Mi sono sempre assunto le mie responsabilità...
E quando io dico ok...fai il tuo gioco...affrontami per davanti...
Nessuno si vede all'orizzonte...
Ho le spalle molto grosse e la forza di tirare cemento in testa 
ad un esercito...

Quando mai ho fatto la vittima?
Io vivo in prima persona sono il Duce della mia vita...

Non vivo in terza persona...IO.

E se osservi sono l'unico qui dentro che posta anche le sue foto...

Io no paura degli altri...


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> che sia ben chiaro, non faccio parte
> né dei "voi", né dei "noi" ...
> ...


pure a me...facciamo comunella noi che non amiamo la comunella?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo su, ma di che parliamo. Quell'altra che difende quella cazzo di scimmia di Alex alla cazzo di cane quando sono ANNI che sta sopra sto cazzo di forum cloni e tutto e si comporta SEMPRE allo stesso modo. Pure con me ed in tempi non sospetti. Adesso mi tocca pure leggere che con Quinitina s'è comportato da "signore", roba che sarebbe da buttare sta mongola di Sole dentro una camera imbottita e lasciarla lì a macerare per qualche tempo per farle capire la differenza fra la realtà e la faccia di culo/falsità che cercano di propinare in ogni dove. Ve ne approfittate che Quintina non sta bene, ma voialtri siete delle merde fatte e finite, fatevelo dire.


Senti come dissi...
Io non sono nessuno per impedire agli altri di credere agli asini che volano...
Io non ne ho mai visto uno...

Ognuno è libero di credere quello che vuole...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Fu la fine quando ho visto come ti sei comportato con persone che reputavo miei amiche e per questo ti ho allontanato. E da quel momento qui sul forum ogni mio post veniva quotato e ribattuto con mille provocazioni e offese gratuite.
> 
> Diciamo che tu, piuttosto, hai smesso di essere d'accordo con me dopo che io ti ho allontanato. E la stessa cosa hai fatto con Farfalla, che da amica meravigliosa è diventata la vittima delle tue malignità.
> 
> ...


Sai a conti fatti
Non penso assolutamente che Farfalla si senta vittima delle mie "malignità"
Perchè se così fosse
sarebbe veramente messa male...

La reputo troppo matura e intelligente
per perdersi dietro le tue cagate...


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure a me...facciamo comunella noi che non amiamo la comunella?:mrgreen:


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

si, con due metri di distanza ...
ogni tanto allungo io o tu un ditino ... 
per capire, che ci siamo ancora ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a conti fatti
> Non penso assolutamente che Farfalla si senta vittima delle mie "malignità"
> Perchè se così fosse
> sarebbe veramente messa male...
> ...


Invece all'epoca riuscivi a ferirla senza che lei ti avesse fatto nulla. Paragonandola alla moglie di Lothar che ancora veniva scopata volentieri dal marito, mentre suo marito non la desiderava. E altre cattiverie.

Io non ho più nulla a che fare con Farfalla, ma all'epoca le ero vicina, l'ho difesa molte volte e mi giravano le balle nel vedere come riuscivi a ferirla in un cosa che la toccava intimamente.

E visto che so come a volte ci si sente fragili rispetto a certi argomenti che sono per noi nervi scoperti (e lo sai anche tu, che tutto sommato sei furbo e sai dove colpire) questa è una della cose per cui ho deciso che non facevi per me.
Così tu hai fatto la stessa cosa con me.
E la cosa che mi dispiace è che all'epoca riuscivi perfino a farmi rimanere male perché vivevo un periodo del belino.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Come componente ti dico che l'admin ha detto chiaramente che di là non si deve parlare di questo forum



scusa, ma solo il fatto che lo dica chiaramente...:singleeye:

il mio è solo un commento generale, nel senso che normalmente quando una cosa viene "vietata", è perchè altrimenti etc. etc.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

far la vittima ... 

non è nient'altro che drammatizzare, amplificare ecc. 
così che tutti corrono per dire, si hai ragione ... un ingiustizia,
mamma mia, cosa hai dovuto affrontare!

E così, nacque Calimero due ... 

Basta leggere in questo thread, come hai fatto intendere,
cose ... gravissime! Senza dare però spiegazioni, poi. 

Hai ragione ... non solo vittima ... anche più.

sienne


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

ops pure io ho fatto la vittima.:singleeye:
me tapina che tutti parlano male di me e  io son così brava e buona.sfrutttt avete un fazzoletto che mi cola il naso?


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops pure io ho fatto la vittima.:singleeye:
> me tapina che tutti parlano male di me e  io son così brava e buona.sfrutttt avete un fazzoletto che mi cola il naso?



no


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> mi sembra ovvio ... e da "mentecatti" invece, non capire,
> che una persona non si alza alla mattina con un tale astio e rabbia verso alcuni.
> ...


Per me è sbagliato e su questo non ci piove. Credo che la reazione, legittima eh, debba avere dei limiti. Per tutelare gli altri, ma soprattutto se stessi. Perché non credo che vivere in lite perenne possa far stare bene.


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


ben gentile , vorrà dire che mi asciugherò il moccio sulla tua manica....sei senza maniche?:wide-grin:


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma solo il fatto che lo dica chiaramente...:singleeye:
> 
> il mio è solo un commento generale, nel senso che normalmente quando una cosa viene "vietata", è perchè altrimenti etc. etc.



Ciao,

a me, è sorto l'idea invece, che si è messo in chiaro,
ancora prima, che il tutto si avviasse ... 
proprio per evitare qualsiasi cosa, come preventivo  ...

sai, come alcuni che dicono, non fare casino ...
e ancora, non è stato fatto proprio niente ... 

sienne


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me, è sorto l'idea invece, che si è messo in chiaro,
> ancora prima, che il tutto si avviasse ...
> ...



che anima candida

:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per me è sbagliato e su questo non ci piove. Credo che la reazione, legittima eh, debba avere dei limiti. Per tutelare gli altri, ma soprattutto se stessi. Perché non credo che vivere in lite perenne possa far stare bene.


Ciao Sole,

ecco, questo intendevo ... 
se mai, questo è l'argomento. 

e non ... che tutto nasce da lui e basta.
che spara a cavolo, senza ragione ... 

sienne


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ben gentile , vorrà dire che mi asciugherò il moccio sulla tua manica....sei senza maniche?:wide-grin:



ok, dove mando la fattura del lavaggio della mia pelliccia, + iva?

al Conte?:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> che anima candida
> 
> :mrgreen:



Ciao 

ma va la! ... hahaha! che candida! 

e che partendo da ciò che ha detto Quinti,
non ho visto altro sentiero ...

ok ... allargare la mente ... ci provo. 

sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma solo il fatto che lo dica chiaramente...:singleeye:
> 
> il mio è solo un commento generale, nel senso che normalmente quando una cosa viene "vietata", è perchè altrimenti etc. etc.



Okay rettifico: non è cosa gradita

Di là non c'è nessuna dittatura

Ho usato termini sbagliati


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Sto leggendo e lo dico Giusto perché non mi piace fare quella che spia dal buco della serratura.
Non intervengo. Ho scelto di non farlo e non lo faró più.
Non voglio misurare parole leggere e rileggere prima di scrivere per paura che qyalcosa non venga compresa o fraintesa.
Per la prima volta in tre anni sono amareggiata. Questo forum mi ha dato tanto e ci sono molto legata.
Ma se ora mi procura solo lacrime trovo che non ha senso..
Non riesco a cancellarmi perchè so che me ne pentirei. 
Mi capiterà di scrivere cazzate con quelli che mi diverto a chiamare " i miei uomini" ma non mi sento di esprimere più nulla su nessun argomento.
Scusate il pippone....


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

nuovamente la stessa pasta con la salsa. non pensate che bisognerebbe variare il menù. 


du palle.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nuovamente la stessa pasta con la salsa. non pensate che bisognerebbe variare il menù.
> 
> 
> du palle.



detto da te, che cucini solo pesce...:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma va la! ... hahaha! che candida!
> 
> ...


Magari fossero tutti come te


Ho sbagliato io, non dovevo dire un cazzo


come al solito, parlo troppo, non imparo mai

ciao sienne


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> detto da te, che cucini solo pesce...:singleeye:


in estate cosa vuoi mangiare il fileppo al pepe verde? o l'arrosto?
il pesce varia spesso, la qualità ne determina il gusto, la cottura lo differenzia. 

e poi, non rompere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Okay rettifico: non è cosa gradita
> 
> Di là non c'è nessuna dittatura
> 
> Ho usato termini sbagliati



Ho sbagliato ancora: non é che non é cosa gradita... È che non gliene frega proprio più un cazzo...


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in estate cosa vuoi mangiare il fileppo al pepe verde? o l'arrosto?
> il pesce varia spesso, la qualità ne determina il gusto, la cottura lo differenzia.
> 
> e poi, non rompere.



adesso rompo??
ma perchè devi essere maleducato?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato ancora: non é che non é cosa gradita... È che non gliene frega proprio più un cazzo...


Dai non fa niente. Lascia perdere.


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

è come se qui qualcuno cercasse di fomentare qualcosa, come se volesse a tutti i costi separare gli uni dagli altri, continuando a riprendere la stessa tiritera nella speranza che uno di voi sbrocchi. 

ma che fine ha fatto l'intelletto?  


ditemi.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato ancora: non é che non é cosa gradita... È che non gliene frega proprio più un cazzo...



veramente, era solo un commento in via generale
tipo vietato pescare, non lo mettono nel deserto


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> adesso rompo??
> ma perchè devi essere maleducato?


:amici:


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

capisco perché joei ti ama, sai?





free ha detto:


> veramente, era solo un commento in via generale
> tipo vietato pescare, non lo mettono nel deserto


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Quinti,

si è capito ... almeno io ho capito,
che era una cosa di questo genere. 

tutto ok ... non parli troppo. 
mi dispiace leggere ciò ... 
come mi dispiace leggere il post di farfalla ...

questo porta ... a non far scrivere altri. 
ancora prima di qualsiasi cosa ... 

non dovrebbe essere così! 

sienne


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco perché joei ti ama, sai?



:mrgreen:

in realtà c'è di più: ho una formazione giuridica, che mi influenza molto
lo sai ad es. che esistono i reati di pericolo?


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Lui,

il mio intelletto?

è andato a spasso per un po'. 

sto dividendo casa con un ballerino russo ... 
non ti dico, questi russi ... caspita! 

se no, tutto ok ... 

sienne


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> :amici:



comunque oggi preparerò l'amatriciana, tsk tsk!

ieri però spada alla livornese fatto dal mio amico e porcini trifolati che ci hanno regalato


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque oggi preparerò l'amatriciana, tsk tsk!
> 
> ieri però spada alla livornese fatto dal mio amico e porcini trifolati che ci hanno regalato


:unhappy:che volgarità.alla livornese poi si fa il baccalà
orrore


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

ma la amtriciana la fai come l'originale o quella rivista?


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy:che volgarità.alla livornese poi si fa il baccalà
> orrore



pardon, non lo sapevo!

comunque era buonissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> il mio intelletto?
> 
> ...


E' ricchione?


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma la amtriciana la fai come l'originale o quella rivista?


non saprei...io metto il guanciale, poi lo tolgo e metto i pomodori pelati, che mi hanno regalato (che lo dico a fa'!)
poi rimetto assieme e poi sopra il pecorino


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' ricchione?


No. Lui no.


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' ricchione?


ecco tu fai parte di quel qualcuno.



free ha detto:


> non saprei...io metto il guanciale, poi lo tolgo e metto i pomodori pelati, che mi hanno regalato (che lo dico a fa'!)
> poi rimetto assieme e poi sopra il pecorino


rivista, con il pomodoro. l'originale era senza e si chiamava Gricia. a me piace molto di più bianca, ma devi avere guanciale e pecorino ottimi.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco tu fai parte di quel qualcuno.
> 
> 
> 
> rivista, con il pomodoro. l'originale era senza e si chiamava Gricia. a me piace molto di più bianca, ma devi avere guanciale e pecorino ottimi.


scusa, ma se si chiama gricia, com'è possibile che sia amatriciana?


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> il mio intelletto?
> 
> ...


caviale e vodka gia fatto?


----------



## Lui (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma se si chiama gricia, com'è possibile che sia amatriciana?


ah free, fai na cosa e non sai cos'è, come lo spada alla livornese.

amatriciana perchè è un piatto tipico di Amatrice, originariamente piatto povero dei pastori, poi scoperto con l'aggiunta del pomodoro e diventato famoso.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco tu fai parte di quel qualcuno.


Ma quale qualcuno, che l'unico che c'ha fatto caso sei tu che sei scIemo.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> caviale e vodka gia fatto?


Ciao Lui,

no, ancora no ... 

ma altro ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Invece all'epoca riuscivi a ferirla senza che lei ti avesse fatto nulla. Paragonandola alla moglie di Lothar che ancora veniva scopata volentieri dal marito, mentre suo marito non la desiderava. E altre cattiverie.
> 
> Io non ho più nulla a che fare con Farfalla, ma all'epoca le ero vicina, l'ho difesa molte volte e mi giravano le balle nel vedere come riuscivi a ferirla in un cosa che la toccava intimamente.
> 
> ...


Embè anch'io facevo come te no?
Difendevo il mio amico Lothar no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
CHe appunto seppure dio del tradimento....
Si offriva ogni sera vittima sacrificale nel talamo nuziale no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paleontologo (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè anch'io facevo come te no?
> Difendevo il mio amico Lothar no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> CHe appunto seppure dio del tradimento....
> Si offriva ogni sera vittima sacrificale nel talamo nuziale no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


povero patetico nanerottolo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> povero patetico nanerottolo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Poi adoro MK...
Una persona meravigliosa ed eccezionale...
E tutto quello che lei mi ha detto si è sempre puntualmente avverato...:bleble::bleble::bleble::corna::corna::corna::corna:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto leggendo e lo dico Giusto perché non mi piace fare quella che spia dal buco della serratura.
> Non intervengo. Ho scelto di non farlo e non lo faró più.
> Non voglio misurare parole leggere e rileggere prima di scrivere per paura che qyalcosa non venga compresa o fraintesa.
> Per la prima volta in tre anni sono amareggiata. Questo forum mi ha dato tanto e ci sono molto legata.
> ...


Allora sono esterefatto...
Ma tento di dirti una cosa e tu spero che per una volta accogli la mia buona fede...

Ho sempre pensato che tu stai qui volentieri perchè sei legata alle persone che ti vogliono bene e che per te sono molto importanti no? Qui dentro e soprattutto fuori di qui.

Vorrei che un attimo riflettessi vedendoti dall'esterno...

Che penseresti di una persona di 40 e passa anni che soffre e piange...
Per manciate di byte?

Posso capire che sei molto sensibile e che magari una battuta messa lì per ridere ti possa ferire...

Ma anzichè piangere prova a riflettere sul tuo pianto...

Scusami tanto Farfalla
Ma da quel che io ti ho conosciuto
Non riesco a credere che una persona come te possa piangere e soffrire per queste cagate qui...

Sono solo manciate di byte...

Insomma detto tra noi, non ti sembra di esagerare?

Essù!


----------



## Paleontologo (14 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi adoro MK...
> Una persona meravigliosa ed eccezionale...
> E tutto quello che lei mi ha detto si è sempre puntualmente avverato...:bleble::bleble::bleble::corna::corna::corna::corna:


che patetico nanerottolo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
pensi che citando mk mi fai irritare. ma anzi mi fa piacere. contando l'opinione che si ha di mk da molte persone qui dentro e fuori e indipendenetemente da me ti definisci quale omuncolo nanerottolo patetico che sei:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> non saprei...io metto il guanciale, poi lo tolgo e metto i pomodori pelati, che mi hanno regalato (che lo dico a fa'!)
> poi rimetto assieme e poi sopra il pecorino


Ma perchè lo togli? E come lo tagli il guanciale?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Paleontologo ha detto:


> che patetico nanerottolo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> pensi che citando mk mi fai irritare. ma anzi mi fa piacere. contando l'opinione che si ha di mk da molte persone qui dentro e fuori e indipendenetemente da me ti definisci quale omuncolo nanerottolo patetico che sei:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sono vieppiù molto amico di Hirohito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Madonnina santa, che ballista che sei
> Ma cosa ci hai rimesso? Dillo, scrivilo qui che sono curiosa!
> Hai provato ad incontrare Alex mille e volte e mille volte lui ti ha fatto sapere che non voleva nemmeno guardarti in faccia.
> Quindi di cosa parli? I vostri contatti sono stati solo via forum, cos'hai dovuto sistemare privatamente?
> ...



E menomale che io e alex siamo due a cui parte l'embolo. :rotflerò, in effetti, tu, sole, hai la capacità di scrivere nella maniera giusta, e nel caso specifico in maniera esatta, che a parere mio è, vero, palese, sincero. 



Due parole per Brunetta. Io chissà perchè se fossi al posto di Brunetta avrei scritto, "ragazzi avete letteralmente scassato il cazzo. Inutile scrivere altro sarebbe come voler aizzare altri discorsi, mentre invece scrivendo avete scassato il cazzo, mi sono soffermato su un dato di fatto. Perchè il gioco è bello quando dura poco, prolungarlo è soltanto maleducazione.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Ultimo,

mi sa, che ho una brutta predisposizione ... 
tendo, a voler capire le persona, alle quali parte l'embolo. 
di questa specie ... anche il mio compagno ne fa parte ... 

mmmhhh ... devo cambiare compagnia ... :carneval:    :unhappy:
No, predisposizione ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

A questo punto della situazione penso sia ormai ben chiaro, fra gli utenti assidui, chi stà sul cazzo a chi, e viceversa.

Basterebbe prendere atto della cosa, evitare di combattere Jihad forumistiche che non servono a nulla perché tanto non risolvono niente.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> l'ultimo post per gli ospiti risale a novembre
> 
> quella sezione è stata aperta proprio quando qualcuno (anonimo) linkò qui in chiaro il loro forum
> 
> ...



Te risolverai d'incanto tutti i tuoi problemi, quando te renderai conto che fare la prezzemolina non sempre è cosa buona e giusta.

Se sempre amica di tutti, non litighi mai con nessuno, sei sempre accomodante con tutti, ma, nonostante questo, hai una percentuale di palate sulle gengive che è la più alta del Nord Europa.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Agosto 2013)

*Le persone cambiano.*

E ' una banalità ma è così. Io non sono lo stesso di alcuni anni fa, vedo la vita in maniera diversa, il mio approccio con le persone è cambiato, apprezzo cose che prima mi lasciavano indifferente, comprendo cose che prima mi erano impenetrabili o peggio che ritenevo sbagliate.
E io sono un ometto qualunque, mica uno speciale.
Credo che più o meno questa sia una verità comune, no?
Quel che cerco di dire è che di errori ne abbiamo commessi e ne commettiamo tutti continuamente ma se col tempo ci rendiamo conto di averli commessi e ammettiamo non solo con noi stessi ma anche con gli altri che potevano senz'altro comportarci meglio in quella data situazione, beh allora dobbiamo lavorare seriamente sul nostro modo di essere affinché quegli errori non si ripetano e sperare che il nostro interlocutore o nemico elettivo ci dia un'altra possibilità, partendo anche lui da una nuova posizione di buona fede. 
Seconda chance secondo me non si nega mai a nesssuno (salvo torti clamorosi da codice penale che francamente non mi pare il caso qui sopra .....).
Però la parola chiave oltre a volontà è _bona fides_ ....
Si, lo so, sono il solito Babbo Natale diabetico che non capisce nulla, I know ....


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E ' una banalità ma è così. Io non sono lo stesso di alcuni anni fa, vedo la vita in maniera diversa, il mio approccio con le persone è cambiato, apprezzo cose che prima mi lasciavano indifferente, comprendo cose che prima mi erano impenetrabili o peggio che ritenevo sbagliate.
> E io sono un ometto qualunque, mica uno speciale.
> Credo che più o meno questa sia una verità comune, no?
> Quel che cerco di dire è che di errori ne abbiamo commessi e ne commettiamo tutti continuamente ma se col tempo ci rendiamo conto di averli commessi e ammettiamo non solo con noi stessi ma anche con gli altri che potevano senz'altro comportarci meglio in quella data situazione, beh allora dobbiamo lavorare seriamente sul nostro modo di essere affinché quegli errori non si ripetano e sperare che il nostro interlocutore o nemico elettivo ci dia un'altra possibilità, partendo anche lui da una nuova posizione di buona fede.
> ...


Ciao H7,

non ti preoccupare ... 
io sono il solito folletto, che ti fa visita ... 
stai in buona compagnia ... spero ...  ...

sienne


----------



## sentimentale (14 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paranoico?adesso mi hai rotto veramente il cazzo,tu eri solo un grande stronzo,ti sei sempre approfittato della libertà che ti veniva lautamente elargita,minacciavi di rompere teste alle donne,auguravi tumori,promettevi pisciate sulle tombe,entravi e uscivi con ogni volta un nick diverso e la tua amica Persa non diceva nulla,salvo poi scagliarsi contro il presunto clone di turno!Che cazzo vuoi?hai sempre beneficiato di favori e te ne mai fottuto un cazzo di quelli come me che non subivano le prepotenze di gente di merda a te forumisticamente vicina!Ti dovresti vergognare a dipingere Persa come una brava persona,ma vergognare veramente!Ma ti pare corretto che un gestore faceva l'utente per poi se non condividevi le sue idee e le sue posizioni sanzionarti da gestore?MA SEI COGLIONE O COSA?Non ti conviene che vado AVANTI,QUINDI FAMMI UN FAVORE:tieniti le tue idee del cazzo,perchè io so bene come andavano le cose,HAI AVUTO ANCHE IL CORAGGIO DI CHIEDERE AIUTO A FEDIFRAGO per una mia emoticon fuori posto in un tuo POST DEL CAZZO dove parlavi di tua figlia o è una paronoia?Alex con me non fare lo stronzo e la vittima,vi è piaciuto far passare me,anna a,sterminator,anche il conte per paranoici,quando in realtà eravamo solo persone che si erano rotte il cazzo di subire le prepotenze di gente di merda!TI SFIDO A DIMOSTRARE CHE HO SCRITTO INESATTEZZE........!


.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

Era la sera che per poco non la ritrovavamo a pelle d'orso sul marciapiede cadendo dall'altezza siderale di quei tacchi che aveva. 

Bella Farfallona mia, ancora devo capì come facesti a rimanere in piedi


----------



## sentimentale (14 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paranoico?adesso mi hai rotto veramente il cazzo,tu eri solo un grande stronzo,ti sei sempre approfittato della libertà che ti veniva lautamente elargita,minacciavi di rompere teste alle donne,auguravi tumori,promettevi pisciate sulle tombe,entravi e uscivi con ogni volta un nick diverso e la tua amica Persa non diceva nulla,salvo poi scagliarsi contro il presunto clone di turno!Che cazzo vuoi?hai sempre beneficiato di favori e te ne mai fottuto un cazzo di quelli come me che non subivano le prepotenze di gente di merda a te forumisticamente vicina!Ti dovresti vergognare a dipingere Persa come una brava persona,ma vergognare veramente!Ma ti pare corretto che un gestore faceva l'utente per poi se non condividevi le sue idee e le sue posizioni sanzionarti da gestore?MA SEI COGLIONE O COSA?Non ti conviene che vado AVANTI,QUINDI FAMMI UN FAVORE:tieniti le tue idee del cazzo,perchè io so bene come andavano le cose,HAI AVUTO ANCHE IL CORAGGIO DI CHIEDERE AIUTO A FEDIFRAGO per una mia emoticon fuori posto in un tuo POST DEL CAZZO dove parlavi di tua figlia o è una paronoia?Alex con me non fare lo stronzo e la vittima,vi è piaciuto far passare me,anna a,sterminator,anche il conte per paranoici,quando in realtà eravamo solo persone che si erano rotte il cazzo di subire le prepotenze di gente di merda!TI SFIDO A DIMOSTRARE CHE HO SCRITTO INESATTEZZE........!


solo due cose che ogni volta continui ad ignorare perchè come ti ho bene detto qualcosa ti si fa prima a mettertela in culo che in testa
1) io h una linea adsl che pago con i MIEI soldi. possiedo un pc che ho comprato con i MIEI soldi. ho un modem che ho pagato con i MIEI soldi. nè di fedifrago nè di persa. detto quesdto quello che facevo allora era prendere il pc pagato da me, usare la linea adsl pagata da me, spegnere e riaccendere il modem pagato da me e riregistarmi infinite volte con nick diversi. esattamente come sto facendo ora. ora, secondo il tuo imbecillisssimo ragionamento io sarei facilitato dall'amministratore QUIBBEL? no, non lo sono e non lo ero e purtroppo non ti posso postare le mail tra me e fedifrago come amministratore e farti leggere cosa IO gli diceo quando mi bannava. saresti sputtanato in un microsecondo. ho cambiato email diverse volte cambiando anche pc e le ho perse tutte.avrei dovuto postartele ai tempi e non l'ho fatto perchè, seppur scorretto con alcuni, non lo sono con altri anche se mi stanno sul culo. e fedifrago mi stava ben sul culo e ancora mi ci sta ma per l'ennesima volta mi fai ripetere la stessa cosa che tu ogniu volta ometti per poter dire sempre le solite 4 cazzate. hai scritto di una gestione a due riferendoti a fedi e persa. omettendo, cosa che sasi benissimo e che anche i sassi sanno, che ami e poi mai persa è stata un gestore di questo forum.
2) l'emoticon di cui vai cazzo parlando da sempre non importa che tu l'abbia messa in buona fede. cosa alla quale adesso credo pure ma che non ha nessuna merda di valore. hai avuto un pessimo gusto e un'insensibilità da troglodita inserendoti in un discorso per me delicatissimo su mia figlia mentre 2 minuti, e dico 2 minuti, prima ci eravamo insultati pesantemente a vicenda. quindi si, ho chiesto una sanzione non potendoti sputare in faccia (in quel momento) e se te l'hanno data non l'hanno fatto di certo perchè io fossi amico di qualcuno ma perchè semplicemente mi ha/hanno dato ragione, insieme ad altri utenti che con la gestione del forum non c'entravano una benemerita mazza.dopo che ti sei introdotto come farebbe un vicino di casa con cui ti sei preso a pugni un minuto prima e poi, vedendo nel giardino il tuo cagnetto morto, sarebbe venuto contrito e dispiaciuto per la perdita. ma mi prendi per il culo? si, cerchi di farlo ma con me non attacca. alcune cose che scrivi sono esatte e condivisibili ma si perdono nella marmaglia di cazzate che ti sei costruito nella tua testa. con me soprattutto. degli altri mediamente me ne fotto. soprattutto se mi insultano ogni post come facevi tu.


detto questo fai un po' c ome cazzo ti pare. per me è chiusa qui. arripijati

ps: e che io ho scritto un post del cazzo riferendoti ad un post in cui parlavo di mia figlia glielo dici a tua sorella, ci siamo capiti, no? come ti permetti? il sensibilone. e la tua buona fede (non me n'ero accorto subito che avessi scritto post del cazzo) te la puoi mettere ben su per il culo, che a parlarne ad ogni piè sospinto, mi  pare ti piaccia alla grande. Stronzo che non sei altro.


----------



## sentimentale (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Era la sera che per poco non la ritrovavamo a pelle d'orso sul marciapiede cadendo dall'altezza siderale di quei tacchi che aveva ?
> 
> Bella Farfallona mia, ancora devo capì come facesti a rimanere in piedi


ma che cazzo mi rispondi dopo aver scritto e detto che con me e la mia compagna non avresti voluto e non vuoi avere niente a che fare? mollami e non quotarmi, che per me sei meno di uno zero


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

Non sia mai


----------



## sentimentale (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sia mai


beh, a stare con gli zoppi si comincia a zoppicare. fai l'uomo coerente e se non ti si caga e non ti si cita e come tu hai chiesto più e più volte ottenendolo pure, mollaci e fallo anche tu


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Era la sera che per poco non la ritrovavamo a pelle d'orso sul marciapiede cadendo dall'altezza siderale di quei tacchi che aveva.
> 
> Bella Farfallona mia, ancora devo capì come facesti a rimanere in piedi


Stile e una buona dose di culo 
Bacio


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

D'altronde


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te risolverai d'incanto tutti i tuoi problemi, quando te renderai conto che fare la prezzemolina non sempre è cosa buona e giusta.
> 
> Se sempre amica di tutti, non litighi mai con nessuno, sei sempre accomodante con tutti, ma, nonostante questo, hai una percentuale di palate sulle gengive che è la più alta del Nord Europa.



Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stile e una buona dose di culo
> Bacio


Ma era quella la sera di cui parlava l'UtentePerCuiSonoMenoDiZeroCheOvviamenteInQuestoMomentoIoNonStoCitandoPerchèStòParlandoConFarfalla ? Mica me ricordo?


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

pensa ai tuoi figli e a te stessa; il resto è tutto relativo.





quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata *e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori..*.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...



Carissima Quintina,

non immagini, quanto mi toccano le tue parole. 
inizia con una cosa, che mi sono detta oggi anche io a me stessa:
BASTA SCUSARSI! Veramente! STOP! ... dietro quel continuo scusarsi,
si nasconde anche, il scusarsi di esistere ... non può essere!
non hai niente di sbagliato, o di qualcosa che non vada. 
è normale, non pensarla come altri ... è normale arrabbiarsi
è fottutamente normale ... provare tutto l'arcobaleno! 

ma piantati in testa, in tutte le fibre del tuo organismo ... 
che chi ha il bisogno di trattare qualcuno così, sta di un male atroce!
e che è assolutamente sbagliato! rigetta tutto indietro. non far entrare 
quelle parole nel tuo essere! caspita ... distrugge! 

quinti ... veramente! tu vali ... come valiamo tutti! 

un abbraccio forte forte ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


Tu sai il bene che ti vogliamo e quanto ti sono e saró sempre vicina. 
Ascolta il consiglio di Minerva qui sotto che credo sia la cosa più importante davvero. 
Forse lo dovremmo ascoltare tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma era quella la sera di cui parlava l'UtentePerCuiSonoMenoDiZeroCheOvviamenteInQuestoMomentoIoNonStoCitandoPerchèStòParlandoConFarfalla ? Mica me ricordo?


Si


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


spegni il pc.  stacca il cellulare.   dormi,vai al mare,in montagna,dove preferisci.

ma esci dal tuo guscio e prova a vedere che il mondo ha altro da offrirti e che tu hai altro da offrire al mondo.

tanto le persone che ti vogliono bene,sanno come trovarti.

e se qualcuno ti dice da mesi che 6 una persona di merda,sarà il caso che di quel qualcuno ti liberi.   per sempre.

e non credo che nè Farfalla nè Chiara nè altri si sentano deluse da te


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


E chi ha detto che devi litigare ? Mai parlato di litigare. 

Dico solo che più entropia crei intorno a te, più è difficile recuperare.

Il pugile che le stà prendendo si isola e protegge alzando le braccia e facendosi scudo dietro di esse, non chiede aiuto in sala.
Le popolazioni delle città sotto attacco, sbarravano gli accessi e si rifugiavano dentro le proprie mura.
La tartaruga quando si sente in pericolo, si rifugia nel suo guscio.
Tanti animali si mimetizzano con l'ambiente circostante.

Nonostante tutti i problemi che possiate avere, credo tu abbia ancora un marito che ti adora e dei figli che fanno altrettanto. Hai la fortuna di aere una famiglia. Io farei di loro le mie braccia, le mie mura, il mio guscio, la mia mimetizzazione.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> spegni il pc.  stacca il cellulare.   dormi,vai al mare,in montagna,dove preferisci.
> 
> ma esci dal tuo guscio e prova a vedere che il mondo ha altro da offrirti e che tu hai altro da offrire al mondo.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E chi ha detto che devi litigare ? Mai parlato di litigare.
> 
> Dico solo che più entropia crei intorno a te, più è difficile recuperare.
> 
> ...


Bel post


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bel post


E mica stiamo a smacchiare i leopardi qui


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bel post


vedi che è sempre un problema di Entropia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


Quintina, ne abbiamo già parlato.
L'importanza di ricostruire te stessa può passare dal mandare a fare in culo per un bel po' tutti noi. 
La ricetta per essere amici di tutti non esiste.
Quoto Farfalla, Sienne, e Minerva in particolare.
Te stessa e i figli. Ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi che è sempre un problema di Entropia?


Quando ho letto tuba che parlava do entropia ho pensato "eccone un altro"


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi che è sempre un problema di Entropia?


Stà zoccola


----------



## Hellseven (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. *Chiedo scusa a tutti*. *Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda*... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


Amica mia, io non ti conosco ma questo è un forum, questo dovrebbe essere un luogo di svago, riflessione e divertimento e francamente vederti così, che ti scusi, che ti butti così giù .... Quintina perdona la mia sincerità non richiesta ma forse dovresti allontanarti un pò dal virtuale, dal web e disintossicarti da tutto questo. te lo dico col cuore: dal tuo post traspare una donna che è in grande difficoltà interiore e non posso fare nulla e, onestamente, mi fa male. perché nessuno merita di soffrire così. scusa l'invadenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> spegni il pc.  stacca il cellulare.   dormi,vai al mare,in montagna,dove preferisci.
> 
> ma esci dal tuo guscio e prova a vedere che il mondo ha altro da offrirti e che tu hai altro da offrire al mondo.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quintina, ne abbiamo già parlato.
> L'importanza di ricostruire te stessa può passare dal mandare a fare in culo per un bel po' tutti noi.
> La ricetta per essere amici di tutti non esiste.
> Quoto Farfalla, Sienne, e Minerva in particolare.
> Te stessa e i figli. Ti abbraccio forte.


Scusa aggiungo al tuo intervento
E quando dici tutti puô essere che significhi anche noi, gli amici
Se ti serve staccare stacca. 
Chi ti vuole bene lo capisce e ti aspetta anche perché è difficile rinunciare a una rompicoglioni come te.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stà zoccola


Parli dell'entropia, di me o di quintina?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa aggiungo al tuo intervento
> E quando dici tutti puô essere che significhi anche noi, gli amici
> Se ti serve staccare stacca.
> Chi ti vuole bene lo capisce e ti aspetta anche perché è difficile rinunciare a una rompicoglioni come te.


Intendevo proprio quello, ma ti ringrazio di aver specificato


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli dell'entropia, di me o di quintina?


Tutto il cucuzzaro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli dell'entropia, di me o di quintina?


Tanto la prossima volta che parla con te je meno  
Gli conviene fare la tartaruga


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tanto la prossima volta che parla con te je meno
> Gli conviene fare la tartaruga


Guarda che poi a menà sul guscio te fai male  E' duro :kungfu:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tanto la prossima volta che parla con te je meno
> Gli conviene fare la tartaruga


Ti ricordo che l'ho conosciuto prima io....quindi famme spazio


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda...



Rileggendo mi sono accorto di questo passaggio. 

Per Prezzemolina s'intende una persona che stà sempre in mezzo, mica una persona di merda.

E tu non puoi negare che ti riesce naturale esserlo, anche per la tua natura (cioè, Tontolaggine).


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


Ho qualche difficoltà a parlarti da qui...ma ci provo.
Quello che per qualcuno è essere prezzemolina, per me è una delle qualità più belle che possa avere una persona: la capacità di vedere oltre e di valorizzare il positivo che c'è nell'altro, anziché fissarsi sul negativo.

Tu hai un grande bisogno di essere considerata e apprezzata. Sei una cancerina, lo diciamo sempre che siamo un po' tutte uguali!

Finché questo non consente agli altri di umiliarci e ferirci, non c'è niente di male in questo. 

Hai una famiglia bellissima, e questa è una grande ricchezza! Hai amici che ti conoscono  da una vita e ti apprezzano per come sei. Pregi e difetti. Io faccio il tifo per la Quintina che sta oltre queste pagine virtuali, per suo marito e per i suoi bambini.
Per quella che spegne il cellulare e va a farsi un bagno che dura un'ora e che ride come una scema davanti ai titoli demenziali delle locandine delle edicole 
Il resto non conta un cazzo. Fregatene e non farti seghe mentali!!


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

Una qualsiasi ha detto:
			
		

> Quello che per qualcuno è essere prezzemolina, per me è una delle qualità più belle che possa avere una persona


Vero. Anche per me è una bellissima qualità, quando si stà bene.

Quando stai male, e non ne esci da mesi e mesi, forse è il caso di fare quadrato, stringersi a coorte, e far passare la tempesta.

Non aggiungo altro, più che altro per rispettare il consiglio che ho dato a Quintina, altrimenti ci sarebbe stato da scrivere un poema.


----------



## sentimentale (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ho qualche difficoltà a parlarti da qui...ma ci provo.
> Quello che per qualcuno è essere prezzemolina, per me è una delle qualità più belle che possa avere una persona: la capacità di vedere oltre e di valorizzare il positivo che c'è nell'altro, anziché fissarsi sul negativo.
> 
> Tu hai un grande bisogno di essere considerata e apprezzata. Sei una cancerina, lo diciamo sempre che siamo un po' tutte uguali!
> ...


riesci a commuovermi.

per Quintina: io non te l'avrei mai scritto sul forum, ma non te lo avrei saputo dire in maniera migliore e ovvio quoto tutto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche per me è una bellissima qualità, quando si stà bene.


Quoto
E aggiungo che chiunque di noi si é espresso in questo 3d su di lei l'abbia fatto per il gran bene che le vuole.


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

abbattiamola!


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2013)

scusate...mi ero assopita:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Agosto 2013)

A Te Posso Quotarti FARFIETTA ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto
> E aggiungo che chiunque di noi si é espresso in questo 3d su di lei l'abbia fatto per il gran bene che le vuole.


Ovvio, che poi uno parla basandosi sulle proprie esperienze e sul proprio vissuto.

Io ho descritto quelle che sarebbe più funzionale per me in una situazione simile a quella di Quintina e non è detto che possa essere ugualmente funzionale per altri. Purtroppamente non esistono ricette universali in queste situazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio, che poi uno parla basandosi sulle proprie esperienze e sul proprio vissuto.
> 
> Io ho descritto quelle che sarebbe più funzionale per me in una situazione simile a quella di Quintina e non è detto che possa essere ugualmente funzionale per altri. Purtroppamente non esistono ricette universali in queste situazioni.


Come sempre Tuba. Credi che sia la cosa più giusta
Io dico sempre agli amici quello che penso. Non mi aspetto che agiscano di conseguenza ma che apprezzino la sincerità.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

secondo me, va proprio bene così.

si è tirati da una parte d'interagire ... per tanti motivi, anche per delle conferme.
ma si è anche tirati a proteggersi ... perché molto vulnerabile e instabile. 

perciò, tutto ok. 
ha interagito ... non si sente ancor bene, e lo ha espresso,
ma ha ricevuto conferme, che c'è gente che l'ascolta. 

difficile dire, dove sia il punto giusto dell'altalena ... 
ma affinché c'è chi ascolta ... va tutto bene. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


Ciao  Quintina, non ti conosco bene ma il tuo è l'unico post che mi ha veramente colpito in questo 3D che è divenuto più un campo di battaglia che di confronto. Ribadisco che non conosco te e la tua storia ma di solito le persone che si convincono a dover chieder scusa a tanti (troppi forse) son quelle che meriterebbero in realtà di riceverle scuse da tanti. Mi associo al consiglio di perplesso e H7 hai qualcuno che ami e che ti ama ...concentrati su di loro e vivi per loro.. staccati da qui per un po' tanto gli amici che hai (anche qui) li ritrovi  e se li vuoi contattare non si negheranno, coraggio ragazza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2013)

*non so*

se avete notato il numero della pagina :diavoletto:

lui, visto che il 3d è tuo...che piatto CI proponi per festeggiare? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbattiamola!


Riesci a commuovermi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


Devi venirne fuori, e dovrai farlo a viva forza con le tue mani. Non hai bisogno di essere considerata da qualcuno, da nessuno. La via per uscirne non è appogiarsi agli altri. Mi spiace, qualcuno ce la fa, altri no. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## sentimentale (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Riesci a commuovermi.


ammazzati merda d'uomo


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devi venirne fuori, e dovrai farlo a viva forza con le tue mani. Non hai bisogno di essere considerata da qualcuno, da nessuno. La via per uscirne non è appogiarsi agli altri. Mi spiace, qualcuno ce la fa, altri no. In bocca al lupo.



È vero, quello che hai scritto. Credo, che alcuni cadano in questa trappola. 
Cioè, nessuno fa il "lavoro" per noi ... è brutto, ma è così. 
Ma è anche vero, che come delle parole possono farti male, 
altre di danno una spinta, riescono a farti vedere cose, che non vedi più ecc. ecc. 
Ma andare poi, deve lei ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare di quando, invece, tu hai diffamato Alex scrivendo che è un alcolista?


Come diffamato? Non è alcoolista?
Ci vuoi far credere che è scemo di suo?
Conte, vedi a far del bene?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Come diffamato? Non è alcoolista?
> Ci vuoi far credere che è scemo di suo?
> Conte, vedi a far del bene?



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma mio caro quella volta ritorsi contro di lui la tecnica che usa contro gli altri no?

Per potergli dire...
Ehi tu mona, come si sta dall'altra parte eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Cosa fa lui? 
Usa cose che gli hanno riferito contro la gente...

Allora se vuoi aggiungo anche tutto il resto no?
Che me frega a me se è vero o meno?

Lui forse si preoccupa di verificare se le cose che raspa sugli altri sono vere o meno? NO.

Ma intanto sparge merda a random...

Boni tutti così eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2013)

Ehi che ne dite?
Facciamo una lotteria a chi indovina il prossimo nick di Alex?

Secondo me il prossimo sarà demenziale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Agosto 2013)

Due anni, forse sono due anni che frequento il forum. Tante volte ho sbiellato scrivendo cazzate ( sempre).

Ma leggere ora, leggere è davvero puerile.  E ho letto personalità davvero eccellenti nelle loro esternazioni passate. Che schifo.

Quintina, Farfalla, non so nulla, non conosco nulla, non voglio conoscere nulla; ma leggervi rattrista l'anima, e tutto per un forum. 


Conte, un consiglio da amico? smettila per piacere, in questa maniera ci perdi e non te ne rendi conto, e non col forum contuzzo, ma con te stesso.


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

ho un limite ... qui ho un limite ... 
non mi entra proprio, ma proprio non mi entra,
che si possa essere talmente (?), fino a questo punto,
senza rendersene conto ... IMPOSSIBILE. 

soprattutto, sottoporre certe cose a altri, 
sempre col fiuto della "truffa" ovunque ...
anche quando non c'è niente. 

se si sospetta di certi meccanismi negli altri,
forse ... forse ... perché li si conosce e li si attua ... 
perché la cosa, non capita, così ogni tanto. 
ma è ripetitiva ... di continuo ... proprio inzuppato! 
e quante volte la frase ... "ti frego prima io ... "

mah ... mistero ... qui ho un limite ... 
non credo nella buona intenzione ... 
credo, che neanche se ne rende conto ... 
ma tant'è ... 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (15 Agosto 2013)

Buon ferragosto a tutti! Non ho mai capito a cosa serva veramente questa festa e cosa debba celebrare, somiglia troppo a una domenica infrasettimanale(e allora mettete la tutte le settimane, dico!). Fa giusto un anno, in questi giorni, che approdai qua la prima volta, travolta dall'insolito destino di un tradimento sui generis, che ha illuminato cose molto sui generis: perché si', e' stato uno stoppino che si è' presto accartocciato su se stesso, ma niente potrà più cancellare l'immagine della stanza sempre un po' in penombra che ha illuminato. Era una stanza molto sconnessa e disordinata, e del contenuto ancora si sta facendo l'inventario. Nel frattempo mi sono nutrita pressoché di bacche spigolando tra le sterpaglie. Ho perso un po' la capacità mia di amoreggiare continuamente con le ore e i giorni anche più banali, ma finché riuscirò a trovare bacche buone e roba utile tra le sterpaglie(magari per fare filtri che non avrei immaginato:mrgreen:, perché come sapete gli ingredienti non si trovano in genere nei sereni giardini per lo più) avrò calorie a sufficienza. Intanto grazie a tutti!  
E micini micio' forever!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato ancora: non é che non é cosa gradita... È che non gliene frega proprio più un cazzo...


non è stato sempre così. ci volevano uno o due interventi abbastanza pesanti da parte mia per interrompere una scia di sabotaggio su questo forum, proprio da alcuni utenti dell'altro forum, che non hanno visto di buon occhio il successo. cioè morte per morte, gli esiliati vollero che morisse anche questo forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Probabilmente hai ragione. Ma ho litigato talmente tanto con chi sai tu in questi mesi che non ce la faccio più. Non ho più le forze per litigare. Sono mesi che vengo insultata quotidianamente. Mesi che chiedo scusa e scusa e scusa. Mesi e mesi che mi sento dire che sono una persona di merda. Non sono stabile emotivamente. Mi sento sola cazzo. Sono tornata qui per distrarmi, volevo distrarmi e invece non è possibile. Ho solo aggiunto altro stress. Mi dispiace. Chiedo scusa a tutti. Tutti quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che si sentono delusi da me. Non so se sono una prezzemolina, una persona di merda... Non sto bene... Non so cosa dire, non so cosa scrivere, ho sempre paura di sbagliare, di ferire qualcuno o qualcun altro... Voglio bene a Sole ma anche a te, a Farfalla, a Chiara... Mi siete stati tutti vicini nel periodo più merdoso della mia vita... E voglio bene a Hirohito da morire... Mi dispiace ma io davvero ho il cervello in pappa e non so più che cazzo fare. *Vorrei essere una persona normale con una vita normale* ma non ci riesco, non ci riesco, mi sento impantanata e non so più cosa fare per uscirne fuori...


Ma tu sei normale! Smetti a scusarti, mesi bastano e avanzano ... ormai stai caricando le loro batterie di arroganza!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Due anni, forse sono due anni che frequento il forum. Tante volte ho sbiellato scrivendo cazzate ( sempre).
> 
> Ma leggere ora, leggere è davvero puerile.  E ho letto personalità davvero eccellenti nelle loro esternazioni passate. Che schifo.
> 
> ...


Tu dici?
Ma mica mi faccio il sangue amaro sai?
Mi sono fatto vieppiù delle grassissime risate...no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Buon ferragosto a tutti! Non ho mai capito a cosa serva veramente questa festa e cosa debba celebrare, somiglia troppo a una domenica infrasettimanale(e allora mettete la tutte le settimane, dico!). Fa giusto un anno, in questi giorni, che approdai qua la prima volta, travolta dall'insolito destino di un tradimento sui generis, che ha illuminato cose molto sui generis: perché si', e' stato uno stoppino che si è' presto accartocciato su se stesso, ma niente potrà più cancellare l'immagine della stanza sempre un po' in penombra che ha illuminato. Era una stanza molto sconnessa e disordinata, e del contenuto ancora si sta facendo l'inventario. Nel frattempo mi sono nutrita pressoché di bacche spigolando tra le sterpaglie. Ho perso un po' la capacità mia di amoreggiare continuamente con le ore e i giorni anche più banali, ma finché riuscirò a trovare bacche buone e roba utile tra le sterpaglie(magari per fare filtri che non avrei immaginato:mrgreen:, perché come sapete gli ingredienti non si trovano in genere nei sereni giardini per lo più) avrò calorie a sufficienza. Intanto grazie a tutti!
> E micini micio' forever!


Da me è la giornata di lavoro più impegnativa di tutto l'anno...
Oggi pomeriggio viene il vescovo...
E stasera baldorie e fuochi d'artificio...
E se magna la cincionela...
[video=youtube;z9_XPb9X9HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9_XPb9X9HU[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (15 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ma tu sei normale! Smetti a scusarti, mesi bastano e avanzano ... ormai stai caricando le loro batterie di arroganza!



Mi scoccia ribadire quello che tu scrivi, mi fa incazzare. Quintina è normale, e dobbiamo anche scriverlo? ma PORCA PALETTA! ma a cosa stiamo arrivando? a setacciare? a sminuire? ma dove minchia siamo finiti quib? 

E poi, mi ri sono letteralmente scassato la minchia a leggere i soliti noti, prima offendere e poi ritirare il tutto con le loro belle parole, perchè le parole a persone sensibili fanno male, ed è inutile dopo uscirsene con altre frasi. Totalmente inutile e da........... senza palle!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Ma mica mi faccio il sangue amaro sai?
> Mi sono fatto vieppiù delle grassissime risate...no?



Lo so , ma ti ho risposto in privato. D'altronde noi in pvt sappiamo come ridere no.  e sicuramente scriviamo senza filtri che qua devono necessariamente esserci, grazie a certi elementi.


----------



## Sole (15 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi scoccia ribadire quello che tu scrivi, mi fa incazzare. Quintina è normale, e dobbiamo anche scriverlo? ma PORCA PALETTA! ma a cosa stiamo arrivando? a setacciare? a sminuire? ma dove minchia siamo finiti quib?
> 
> E poi, mi ri sono letteralmente scassato la minchia a leggere i soliti noti, prima offendere e poi ritirare il tutto con le loro belle parole, perchè le parole a persone sensibili fanno male, ed è inutile dopo uscirsene con altre frasi. Totalmente inutile e da........... senza palle!


Ultimo, una domanda: a chi ti riferisci quando dici che prima offendono e poi ritirano tutto con le loro belle parole?
Te lo chiedo perché difficilmente ho visto questo sul forum. Al massimo ho letto Alex scusarsi con un paio di utenti per i suoi eccessi. Ma gente che ritira le sue offese...boh, non ne ho mai letta, anzi. Mi pare ci sia chi si frega le mani, felice di poter gettare benzina sul fuoco. Come i bambini quando gettano il sasso e poi corrono a nascondersi tutti eccitati.


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ridere ... risate ... 

diamo alle cose, il nome giusto. 
è deridere ... un vizietto, ed ha anche un nome,
narcisismo ... 
capisco ... capisco ...
serve, per sentirsi vivi ... 
chi sa perché?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (15 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ultimo, una domanda: a chi ti riferisci quando dici che prima offendono e poi ritirano tutto con le loro belle parole?
> Te lo chiedo perché difficilmente ho visto questo sul forum. Al massimo ho letto Alex scusarsi con un paio di utenti per i suoi eccessi. Ma gente che ritira le sue offese...boh, non ne ho mai letta, anzi. Mi pare ci sia chi si frega le mani, felice di poter gettare benzina sul fuoco. Come i bambini quando gettano il sasso e poi corrono a nascondersi tutti eccitati.


Sole, di nick non ne voglio fare, non ne voglio fare per un semplice motivo, perchè ormai i giochi sono fatti, e le difese per amicizia, e le letture lette in maniera falsata date da stima e quant'altro fanno si che non si voglia leggere quello che è palese. Ma troppe persone scrivono in maniera tale da offendere velando abilmente il tutto, e troppe persone dopo, compreso questo, scrivono minchiate consolando quintina. Perchè questo tipo di consolazione a me fa semplicemente vomitare, sembra quasi si voglia far combriccola per consolare quintina quando ormai è troppo tardi e l'unica misura era quella di non offendere originariamente, unica conclusione? si arriva a diventare peggio dei bambini, quei bambini che hanno dentro la "malvagità" inconsapevole di offendere tantissimo, peccato che qua di bambino non c'è nessuno. 

Non citavo comunque nè alex nè te nè altri, citavo quello che ho letto, e che sta scritto, mica è nascosto. E...  cara Sole in queste occasioni saI cosa non va in me? quello di non sopportare offese BEN scritte, e fatte passare perchè non si è scritto chissà quale parolaccia e magari in maiuscolo. E non sto riportando Alex sotto intendendo, sono uscito da SEMPRE da questi giochi, stavolta ho solo sottolineato per non creare equivoci, VOLUTI. 

Scrivi di benzina sul fuoco, ed hai ragione, porca paletta se hai ragione. E' diventato un divertimento per molti.

So che hai capito a chi mi riferisco, scriverlo sarebbe come gettare benzina sul fuoco, non trovi?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ridere ... risate ...
> 
> ...



Ecco, chissà perchè. ma è stato scritto da sole in un bel post, dove scrive di realtà virtuale e realtà VERA. C'è una bella differenza, dove nel virtuale si trova il mezzo esatto che nel reale te lo sogni.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ultimo, una domanda: a chi ti riferisci quando dici che prima offendono e poi ritirano tutto con le loro belle parole?
> Te lo chiedo perché difficilmente ho visto questo sul forum. Al massimo ho letto Alex scusarsi con un paio di utenti per i suoi eccessi. Ma gente che ritira le sue offese...boh, non ne ho mai letta, anzi. *Mi pare ci sia chi si frega le mani, felice di poter gettare benzina sul fuoco. Come i bambini quando gettano il sasso e poi corrono a nascondersi tutti eccitati.*


*
Se non si fosse capito quello che ho scritto nel post precedente, basta leggere il grassetto sopra. 
*


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, chissà perchè. ma è stato scritto da sole in un bel post, dove scrive di realtà virtuale e realtà VERA. C'è una bella differenza, dove nel virtuale si trova il mezzo esatto che nel reale te lo sogni.



Ciao,

qualcuno mi deve spiegare questa differenza ...
poiché, sempre di una parte di realtà si tratta. 
come il telefono ... o qualcosa cambia, 
solo perché sento solo la voce?

anche nel reale, non ci si mostra del tutto. 

comunque ... io qui sono come fuori. 

e mezzo o non mezzo ideale, sempre di una parte
dell'essere umano si esprime ... e di conseguenza 
sono queste parti che entrano in interazione ... 
e si commentano ... si litiga ... si ride ... ecc. 
se no, cosa facciamo? ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (15 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se non si fosse capito quello che ho scritto nel post precedente, basta leggere il grassetto sopra.
> [/B]


Ok. Scusa se ti ho fatto questa domanda ma per un momento ho pensato che alludessi ad Alex. E per quanto sia pessimo qua sopra, so il bene che vuole a Quintina, con cui ha ripreso i rapporti amichevoli dopo mesi di rispettoso silenzio.

Quintina si trova in difficoltà ma molti le vogliono bene e tengono sinceramente a lei.
E penso che la maggior parte dei consigli e delle parole belle che ha ricevuto qui sopra siano stati sinceri e sentiti. A maggior ragione da parte di chi le è amico/a.

È il vantaggio di essere un po' prezzemolina  è una scassamaroni eh, ma come ha detto qualcuno... è impossibile non volerle bene.

Scusa la richiesta di spiegazioni Ultimo. È che sono un po' scassamaroni anch'io


----------



## Sole (15 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ridere ... risate ...
> 
> ...


Come sempre riesci a centrare il punto.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> qualcuno mi deve spiegare questa differenza ...
> poiché, sempre di una parte di realtà si tratta.
> ...



Sienne sei stupida.

Ecco, ora dimmi come fai a capire se sto scherzando, prendendo in giro o magari se sono serio. O magari che sia incazzato, o magari che sia incazzato ma dicendoti stupida lo dico in maniera amichevole oppure no. etc... 

Che facciamo? Fino a quando sono in due a discutere, litigare prendersi in giro, discutere su cose passate alle quali solo questi sanno e conoscono il significato, ok! nel momento in cui subentrano altri tutto viene alterato e forumizzato al solo scopo di, egocentrismo e sorrisi a se stanti senza senso. Ne esce appunto un falso, al solo scopo di sentirsi meglio, utile qua ma altamente infantile e poco maturo, nel tempo distruttivo per se stessi. A meno che.... non si viva di solo virtuale, abituandosi e vivendo solo di questo.


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne sei stupida.
> 
> Ecco, ora dimmi come fai a capire se sto scherzando, prendendo in giro o magari se sono serio. O magari che sia incazzato, o magari che sia incazzato ma dicendoti stupida lo dico in maniera amichevole oppure no. etc...
> 
> Che facciamo? Fino a quando sono in due a discutere, litigare prendersi in giro, discutere su cose passate alle quali solo questi sanno e conoscono il significato, ok! nel momento in cui subentrano altri tutto viene alterato e forumizzato al solo scopo di, egocentrismo e sorrisi a se stanti senza senso. Ne esce appunto un falso, al solo scopo di sentirsi meglio, utile qua ma altamente infantile e poco maturo, nel tempo distruttivo per se stessi. A meno che.... non si viva di solo virtuale, abituandosi e vivendo solo di questo.



Ciao Ultimo,

è tutto un contesto ... tutto un intorno, che indica se è un offesa o meno. 
Il tipo di legame ... o il passato ... tante piccole cose, che indicano. mica solo la parola in sé. 
di norma, mi fermo e mi chiedo (se non capisco o colgo) ... che tipo di motivazione, 
vi può essere alla base. se capisco ... rifletto se la motivazione per me è valida ...
se no, e tu lo sai, chiedo ... e poi m'incavolo :rotfl: ... 

guarda, che anche nel reale è così. due discutono, e solo loro sanno. 
poi subentrano altri, dicono la sua ... e il discorso assume una propria dinamica. 
alcuni si alterano, altri si voltano, altri iniziano non so che cosa ... 
non ti è mai capitato? ... a me si. 
la differenza è, che qui vi è solo un canale ... la parola scritta. 
e che si può andare a leggere, quello che si è detto il giorno prima. 
siamo adulti ... caspita! ADULTI! ... 
se quello che ho detto il giorno prima, per me il giorno dopo non vale più,
lo dico! e mi sembra di averlo fatto più volte ... e mi sono scusata anche per fesserie.
fatto, proprio per non fare intendere o che ne so io, cose che non stavano nell'intento. 
non dico che sia giusto così. ma qui, quasi nessuno lo fa ... anzi, a volte sembra,
che più argomenti si hanno per (untermauern) mmmhhh tenere in piedi anche l'assurdità,
più fichi si è ... 

l'ho detto ... sono così anche fuori! mi scuso, se ho alzato la voce o che ne so io ... 

le regole ... non variano tanto ... almeno per me. 

e non mi piace, proprio per nulla ... cercare scuse ... scuse per che cosa?
per non prendersi la responsabilità? ... ah, già, colpa del "virtuale" ... 
sono stata cresciuta differentemente ... ogni cosa, ho dovuto poterlo motivare e spiegare. 
e poi ... a secondo ... si rideva da matti. 

Claudio ... un conto è spiegare ... un altro, è giustificare. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> è tutto un contesto ... tutto un intorno, che indica se è un offesa o meno.
> Il tipo di legame ... o il passato ... tante piccole cose, che indicano. mica solo la parola in sé.
> ...


 sienne più volte sono stato attaccato aprendo dei 3D, e più volte gli attacchi sono andati oltre il tema del 3D, e chi attaccava attenendosi al 3D, attaccava in base a quello che presumeva/me su di me, quindi chi fa morale, chi parla di normalità, chi è un bambino etc....

E la storia continua perennemente con altri nick, vedi ad esempio chi scrive di ignorarsi, di evitare di leggersi e commentarsi, mentre invece succede il contrario e gli scontri sono pieni di astio e senza alcun fine che quello di voler offendere, portando dentro nick che pur volendosi stare fuori sono costretti a leggere e assorbire cattiverie ad minchiam e sempre e solo per egocentrismo di chi non riesce a vedere oltre il proprio naso. E' un meccanismo vizioso dove nel cerchio ci si rimane volenti o nolenti.

In chat sienne, il litigio viene ricercato dai moderatori appunto per acchiappare l'utente, sono dinamiche psicologiche che acchiappano tantissimo nel virtuale, e si confonde con la realtà che non centra una cippa. Per uscirne è difficile e spesso ci vogliono anni. Mentre nel reale se hai lo scontro,è diretto, ed hai poco da fare se non quello di chinare la testa ed arrossire, o perlomeno evitare  frecciatine che fanno passare da persone con le palle.


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

BEDDU, CHI SI RICI IN PALEIMMU?


ma liberasti a villa?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> BEDDU, CHI SI RICI IN PALEIMMU?
> 
> 
> ma liberasti a villa?



Che si dice? in questo momento nianti, solo vita mattino pomeriggio e notte, non mi pare l'ora di ritornare a lavorare dove potrò risposarmi.


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Ultimo,

ehilà ... sai che ti dico? ... lasciamo stare, mi sono già rotta ... :mrgreen: ... 

nel senso, certo che sono meccanismi psicologici ... 
e anche nel reale, esistono situazioni analoghe ... 
comunque basta. tu ti sai difendere? si? bene ... pure io ... :mrgreen:
ho espresso una cosa, che si ripete non solo in questa discussione,
anche con fesserie ... è alludo ad un modo di essere ... 
o si capisce ... o non si capisce. ma ora allargare su vari universi ...
non mi va ... sono pigra ... ho fame e mi sto preparando una "Forelle",
(pesce) l'ho appena messo al forno ... ora tocca alle patate. 

che delizia!!! ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> ehilà ... sai che ti dico? ... lasciamo stare, mi sono già rotta ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...




bbbona la patata!!!! :mrgreen: ( chissà se ti stai italianizzando davvero e conosci la patata) :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> bbbona la patata!!!! :mrgreen: ( chissà se ti stai italianizzando davvero e conosci la patata) :carneval::rotfl:



Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu sai, che ho fantasia ... cioè, mi capita che alle parole che leggo sorgono immagini. 

che ti possino!  ... sono partita dal plurale che ho utilizzato io ... 
ho visto un esercito ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... che immagine!

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


la patata è una: come fai ad averne tante? e ti dirò di più: va sempre presa calda.


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

ora vedrai che i malpensanti ne diranno di tutti i colori.


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la patata è una: come fai ad averne tante? e ti dirò di più: va sempre presa calda.



Ciao caro


di donne ce ne sono tante, mica solo io! 
Di conseguenza ... 


Na, guarda un pò ... presa calda. 
Sei pigro? A volte, bisogna accendere il fornello ...


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

Il giorno che la smettete di parlare di Quintina, che nel frattempo si è (giustamente) cancellata, sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



BBBone le patate!!! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il giorno che la smettete di parlare di Quintina, che nel frattempo si è (giustamente) cancellata, sarà sempre troppo tardi.


Beh tu hai dato il tuo contributo no?
Non incolpare sempre gli altri e fare il santo tu...

Essù...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao caro
> 
> 
> di donne ce ne sono tante, mica solo io!
> ...


Forse per lui in estate c'è caldo, in inverno gli scoccia.... ma in compenso le sogna, sfruculiando.


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse per lui in estate c'è caldo, in inverno gli scoccia.... ma in compenso le sogna, sfruculiando.



Ciao Ultimo 

NOOOOOOO .... che parola è "sfruculiando"? ...

non mi dire, di andare a leggere il thread "sfriculiaturi" ... 

non capisco niente :rotfl: ... 

ho capito solo ... che gli piace la patata pronta ... credo ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tu hai dato il tuo contributo no?
> Non incolpare sempre gli altri e fare il santo tu...
> 
> Essù...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con la differenza che io ho risposto ad un suo post, quotandola.

Quindi io parlavo CON lei, mentre adesso qui si parla DI lei, e per me non è una cosa buona.


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2013)

Devo essermi rincoglionita sul serio...a me sembrava si parlasse di cucina e di patate


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Devo essermi rincoglionita sul serio...a me sembrava si parlasse di cucina e di patate


di cucina no: patata si, anche perchè, DICONO, che faccia moooooolto bene, rilassa e nutre allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> NOOOOOOO .... che parola è "sfruculiando"? ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, anch'io non ho mica ben capito cosa vuol dire 'sfruculiare'! E ricordo di aver impiegato mesi per capire cosa volesse dire 'invornito'...sono un po' tonta (in genovese si dice 'belinona'  )


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di cucina no: patata si, anche perchè, DICONO, che faccia moooooolto bene, rilassa e nutre allo stesso tempo.


Allora vedi che facevo bene a pensare male! 
Sul potere rilassante concordo al massimo. Io lo chiamo 'il sedativo'


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sienne, anch'io non ho mica ben capito cosa vuol dire 'sfruculiare'! E ricordo di aver impiegato mesi per capire cosa volesse dire 'invornito'...sono un po' tonta (in genovese si dice 'belinona'  )


belinona da belin!

sfruculiare, ci hanno anche aperto un 3D. vai a leggerlo.


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Allora vedi che facevo *bene a pensare male*!
> Sul potere rilassante concordo al massimo. Io lo chiamo 'il sedativo'


perchè male? non convieni che faccia bene? poi, unita alla salsiccia, uuuummmmmhhh una goduria.

faglielo capire tu a Sienne, perchè per certe cose, non capisco se ci fà o c'è.


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> belinona da belin!
> 
> sfruculiare, ci hanno anche aperto un 3D. vai a leggerlo.


Ma belin!! Ho il cellulare semiscarico e non riesco! 
Dai su! Un riassuntino! In due parole!


----------



## sienne (16 Agosto 2013)

Caro il mio ciccio Lui 
(fammela passare)

chiedi a Ultimo, proprio ultimamente mi ha detto, 
che sono migliorata di tanto, rispetto agli inizi
(è andato a rivedere vecchie cose ...).

la materia in sé, credimi, qualcosa ne capisco ... 
ma con i termini in questo campo, litigo spesso ... 
potrei iniziare ad impararmeli ... ma ho una lista lunga.
una cosa alla volta ... 

sai, che ho letto i post di Oscuro per un casino di tempo,
senza capire bene cosa diceva in effetti. e alla fine, ho chiesto 
a qualcuno, cosa significasse ad esempio "natiche" ... 
perché essendo in plurale e poi mettici che sono dura,
pensavo che fosse un triangolo che ad alcuni si forma dietro ... 

perciò abbi un po' di pazienza ... grazie ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> NOOOOOOO .... che parola è "sfruculiando"? ...
> 
> ...



Esatto! :up: gli piace la patata pronta, gli piace sognarla.  :up: 

Sai sienne quando incontrai Lui ci siamo dati la mano e una pacca sulla spalla, sienne..... che mani callose che ha! Urca!!


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ... che mani callose che ha! Urca!!


a te i calli te li farò venire dietro, con il tanto entra ed esce. 

iarrusu. ed ho detto tutto.



p.s. spiega a sienne cosa vuol dire *iarrusu.
*


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Devo essermi rincoglionita sul serio...a me sembrava si parlasse di cucina e di patate



Anche io devo essermi rincoglionito, ma mi sono andato a leggere le pagine 662 e 663, no non mi sono rincoglionito. .


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

SiN, prendi nota: 

In dialetto siciliano significa omosessuale passivo; si usa in modo offensivo anche nella variante femminile. 'Stu gran figghiu di iarrusa!


l'accento cade sulla u.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

In un ipotetico campionato a squadre di "Rigiramento di Frittate" noi di Tradi verremmo ammessi direttamente alla finale di Champions League 

In quello di "Lancio del Sasso nascondo la mano" invece non ci farebbero partecipare per manifesta superiorità rispetto agli avversari.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a te i calli te li farò venire dietro, con il tanto entra ed esce.
> 
> iarrusu. ed ho detto tutto.
> 
> ...


Allora sienne, sculiaturi è colui che, scassa la minchia perennemente fino a quando non gli si molla la patata ( esempio tipico da riferire a Lui) ma ha altri significati che assumono un significato diverso a secondo del tema, ad esempio, se io scrivo a Lui, compà ti sfruculii assai con le mani? Lui risponderebbe nascondendo le mani!

iarrusu, andiamo al iarrusu! Lui parla del "tanto entra ed esce" .... credo sia chiaro il significato di cosa possa entrare e uscire, no? Ecco, Lui avendo provato il "tanto entra ed esce" che me lo consiglia vivamente. Solduzzo, se non sono stato chiaro..... Lui cioè Lei cioè il coso conterraneo mio è, gay.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SiN, prendi nota:
> 
> In dialetto siciliano significa omosessuale passivo; si usa in modo offensivo anche nella variante femminile. 'Stu gran figghiu di iarrusa!
> 
> ...



Vedi sienne, che ti avevo spiegato io. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

*Toh!*

Sono stato letto, che onore.


----------



## Lui (16 Agosto 2013)

povera YESN.

poverino, tu come la immagini?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> povera YESN.
> 
> poverino, tu come la immagini?



A sienne? uhm... evito di scrivere sinceramente  La immagino come una donna che ti si avvicina... ti fa respirare la patata... ti schiaccia l'occhio e ti dice...... compà stasera sognami.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A sienne? uhm... evito di scrivere sinceramente  La immagino come una donna che ti si avvicina... ti fa respirare la patata... ti schiaccia l'occhio e ti dice...... compà stasera sognami.


Naaaahhhh 

Non ce la vedo Sienne come una profumiera


----------



## geniale (16 Agosto 2013)

excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta. e stavolta non ad minchiam:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

geniale ha detto:


> excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta. e stavolta non ad minchiam:mrgreen:


Ora pro nobis


----------



## geniale (16 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora pro nobis


vai  a rigirare la frittata prima che qualcuno ti fotta il primato


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

geniale ha detto:


> vai  a rigirare la frittata prima che qualcuno ti fotta il primato


Amen


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi scoccia ribadire quello che tu scrivi, mi fa incazzare. Quintina è normale, e dobbiamo anche scriverlo? ma PORCA PALETTA! ma a cosa stiamo arrivando? a setacciare? a sminuire? ma dove minchia siamo finiti quib?
> 
> E poi, mi ri sono letteralmente scassato la minchia a leggere i soliti noti, *prima offendere e poi ritirare il tutto con le loro belle parole*, perchè le parole a persone sensibili fanno male, ed è inutile dopo uscirsene con altre frasi. Totalmente inutile e da........... senza palle!


Spesso sono le mosse di chi non ha opinione, e quindi deve prima dire la sua e vedere come esce, poi aggiusta. E mentre aggiusta, perde la sua credibilità.

Il punto è che si offende facilmente e non si toglie nessuna offesa con un paio di correzioni. Perché se non ci fosse reazione, allora quelle correzioni non le fanno, ma casomai infieriscono. Se non c'è reazione, nessuno si accorge di aver sbagliato. Ma quando si sbaglia, bisogna avere le palle per assumersi le responsabilità, con o senza reazione.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Spesso sono le mosse di chi non ha opinione, e quindi deve prima dire la sua e vedere come esce, poi aggiusta. E mentre aggiusta, perde la sua credibilità.
> 
> Il punto è che si offende facilmente e non si toglie nessuna offesa con un paio di correzioni. Perché se non ci fosse reazione, allora quelle correzioni non le fanno, ma casomai infieriscono. Se non c'è reazione, nessuno si accorge di aver sbagliato. Ma quando si sbaglia, bisogna avere le palle per assumersi le responsabilità, con o senza reazione.


Giusto. Ma questo discorso è valido quando si presuppone un piano, una strategia.

Come Guglielmo di Occam c'insegna con il suo rasoio, qui le cose sono molto più terra terra.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ultimo, una domanda: a chi ti riferisci quando dici che prima offendono e poi ritirano tutto con le loro belle parole?
> Te lo chiedo perché difficilmente ho visto questo sul forum. Al massimo ho letto Alex scusarsi con un paio di utenti per i suoi eccessi. Ma gente che ritira le sue offese...boh, non ne ho mai letta, anzi. Mi pare ci sia chi si frega le mani, felice di poter gettare benzina sul fuoco. *Come i bambini quando gettano il sasso e poi corrono a nascondersi tutti eccitati*.


Bella sensazione, me ne ricordo ancora un paio. Un giorno siamo andati a "lavare i campanelli" e uno dei vicini che gli avevamo fatto il servizio già diverse volte, ci aspettava in tuta da ginnastica e ci corse dietro per chilometri! Solo che noi sapevamo meglio il territorio e quindi ci siano dileguati attraverso un cancello pesante che mancava un pezzo, giusto per farci passare a noi. L'altro ancora incazzato nero, ci urlava dietro, poi prese per fare il giro, ma con questo trucchetto avevamo guadagnato qualche centinaio di metri e alla fine non ci ha più trovato 

E' stato anche l'unica volta dove mi serviva realmente il giubotto rosso-blu, che si poteva portare in entrambi i sensi, e quindi sono diventato il ragazzo con il giubotto rosso. Comunque, questa corsa mi ha tolto un po' di entusiasmo e quella strada era tabu per molto, fino a quando non hanno abbattuto le case e messo dei condomini ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Giusto. Ma questo discorso è valido quando si presuppone un piano, una strategia.
> 
> Come Guglielmo di Occam c'insegna con il suo rasoio, qui le cose sono molto più terra terra.


Chi intenzionalmente offende ha sempre un piano. Mi è capitato offendere due o tre volte senza intenzione, e quella volta più evidente era quando la mia ragazza era del Taiwan e quando mi sono reso conto della differenza culturale. Cioè ci sono cose che non possono funzionare, e una delle cose è fare più di amcizia con qualcuno che non è in grado di comprenderti fino in fondo.

Con gli anni (molti) ho imparato che la comicità da quelle parti è data da atti volutamente stupidi. Cioè uno che mette il piede sulla strada per far passare sopra delle macchine, è estremamente comico. Quando si tratta invece di fare scherzi dalle menti fini, che richiedono un ragionamento di più di qualche secondo e magari sono studiati a puntino per creare delle situazioni assurde, ma per noi (e per tutti) divertenti, allora si crea un dramma. E io ho prodotto questo dramma per il compleanno. E non c'era verso di spiegare. Era una cosa così brutta che ha troncato.

Conseguenza della storia è che alla fine ho cercato di capire dove era il problema, ma senza l'aiuto di un Orientale mi era impossibile. Poi un giorno, Jackie Chan me l'ha spiegato


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Chi intenzionalmente offende ha sempre un piano.


Quando lo faccio io, perchè penso che prima o poi, chi più o chi meno, si cade nella trappola dell'offesa, lo faccio con l'intento di far male, punto e basta, senza nessun piano.

Se per esempio dai della _figlia di_ a una donna, molto probabilmente non le smuovi neanche un capello, dalle della cellulitica e te la sei fatta nemica.

Penso che in genere chi offende, o vuole far male, come quando lo faccio io, oppure, non ha argomentazioni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando lo faccio io, perchè penso che prima o poi, chi più o chi meno, si cade nella trappola dell'offesa, lo faccio con l'intento di far male, punto e basta, senza nessun piano.
> 
> Se per esempio dai della _figlia di_ a una donna, molto probabilmente non le smuovi neanche un capello, dalle della cellulitica e te la sei fatta nemica.
> 
> Penso che in genere chi offende, o vuole far male, come quando lo faccio io, oppure, non ha argomentazioni.


Chi offende per far male ha un piano. Chi offende perché non ha (più) parole, è un poveretto


----------



## geniale (16 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Amen


sei entrato di diritto nel club dei patetici


----------



## geniale (16 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Chi offende per far male ha un piano. Chi offende perché non ha (più) parole, è un poveretto


sono d'accordo. se poi si offende e insulta qualcuno in pvt a quattr'occhi e poi in pubblico si vuol fare vedere quanto si è tranquilli/scialli  per far vedere quanto si è controllati/fighi si è piu che poveretti. si è patetici oltrechè persone false e ipocrite. cose che qui dentro si trovano ad ogni angolo di thread. con le dovute eccezzioni ovviamente


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

bho ha detto:
			
		

> sono d'accordo. se poi si offende e insulta qualcuno in pvt a quattr'occhi e poi in pubblico si vuol fare vedere quanto si è tranquilli/scialli  per far vedere quanto si è controllati/fighi si è piu che poveretti. si è patetici oltrechè persone false e ipocrite. cose che qui dentro si trovano ad ogni angolo di thread. con le dovute eccezzioni ovviamente


Ecco Quibbel. Questo è l'esempio di cui ti parlavo. Peccato che ci riesce male 

E non ho problema a dire che sia in privato che in pubblico ho più volte sostenuto che  tu e quell'altra non mi piacete per niente. Ma questa non è un'offesa, è una constatazione. Se volessi offendere sarei molto più......figo


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

geniale ha detto:


> sei entrato di diritto nel club dei patetici


Se non avessi timore del tuo embolo impazzito, perchè lo ammetto, tu se capace di rovinare la vita alle persone, ti avrei fatto veramente molto male: sciallamente, in amicizia e a parole ovviamente, perchè sono contro la violenza   Na cosa fra amici 

Edit: Admin, ma se serve qualche lavoretto in Javascript per evitare che Embolinho possa registrarsi ogni volta come gli pare, dimmelo, ci perdiamo un pò di tempo, ma magari il modo lo troviamo, nun pò esse che questo ogni volta riciccia fuori come un brufolo sul culo....ecchechezzz


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2013)

geniale ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. se poi si offende e insulta qualcuno in pvt a quattr'occhi e poi in pubblico si vuol fare vedere quanto si è tranquilli/scialli  *per far vedere quanto si è controllati/fighi si è piu che poveretti. si è patetici oltrechè persone false e ipocrite.* cose che qui dentro si trovano ad ogni angolo di thread. con le dovute eccezzioni ovviamente


Penso che da incazzati neri senza parole, nessuno è dispensato da questi attributi. Anch'io ho dato diverse volte spettacolo misero di me stesso e se ci penso mi vergogno ancora ... e mi diverte pure. Cioè quando le mie argomentazioni erano ridicole, erano anche genuinamente stupide e autolesioniste. E poi è solo un piccolo passo per passare anche da persona falsa e ipocrita 

L'ultima volta che mi sono trovato in quello stato, era tipo 30 anni fa. Quando ancora ero pieno di me e quando avevo ragione solo io ...  ecco, questa è una delle ragioni per i quali si possono fare delle cose estremamente ridicole. E comunque, ancora oggi, al solo pensiero sento salire la rabbia. Oggi però utilizzo questa dote, se si può dire, per rendere le mie storie plausibili.

Amo raccontare storie (a chi le vuole sentire), e uno dei sentimenti più difficili è arrabbiarsi per finta, e magari anche piangere dalla o nella rabbia. Cioè bisogna poter produrre la sensazione giusta. Ora però basta con gli off topic


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che da incazzati neri senza parole, nessuno è dispensato da questi attributi. Anch'io ho dato diverse volte spettacolo misero di me stesso e se ci penso mi vergogno ancora ... e mi diverte pure. Cioè quando le mie argomentazioni erano ridicole, erano anche genuinamente stupide e autolesioniste. E poi è solo un piccolo passo per passare anche da persona falsa e ipocrita
> 
> L'ultima volta che mi sono trovato in quello stato, era tipo 30 anni fa. Quando ancora ero pieno di me e quando avevo ragione solo io ...  ecco, questa è una delle ragioni per i quali si possono fare delle cose estremamente ridicole. E comunque, ancora oggi, al solo pensiero sento salire la rabbia. Oggi però utilizzo questa dote, se si può dire, per rendere le mie storie plausibili.
> 
> Amo raccontare storie (a chi le vuole sentire), e uno dei sentimenti più difficili è arrabbiarsi per finta, e magari anche piangere dalla o nella rabbia. Cioè bisogna poter produrre la sensazione giusta. Ora però basta con gli off topic


Ma nel Club dei Terra Terra quale sarebbe il Topic ? 

Effettivamente Embolinho è perfettamente in Topic, bisogna ammetterlo


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

Ferrero Rocher ha detto:
			
		

> Male non fare, paura npn avere. evidentemente tu hai una vita che può essere rovinata. io no. questa è la differenza tra te e me e tra la mua donna e la tua troietta da due soldi. presente la merda e la cioccolata? Bene, voi puzzate a km di distanza. a noi della ferrero ci puoi comprare al supermercato allo scaffale dei dolci. a te e la troietta al primo scarico di fogna


Ok. Bene.

Ora smettila  Sul serio.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2013)

Non se tutto ciò è patetico o ridicolo o forse solo immaturo magari tutte e tre le cose insieme ...notte a tutti


----------



## geniale (16 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Bene.
> 
> Ora smettila  Sul serio.


Non aspetto altri. SmettETELA. tu e tutti gli altri. la mia dinna non vi caga e non vi hs più cagati. è stata insultata senza motivo apparente.  quindi per me va bene smetterla qyi. dillo a quella troia che ti trombi e la cricchetta appresso e saremo tutti felici e contenti. 
Io non aspetto altro.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non se tutto ciò è patetico o ridicolo o forse solo immaturo magari tutte e tre le cose insieme ...notte a tutti


Purtroppo hai ragione. Ma Embolinho ha l'indubbio potere di farmi abbassare al suo livello. E siccome non riesco a combattere l'impulso di rispondergli, e ti giuro mi stò veramente legando le dita, penso sia giunto il momento per me di abbandonare questo forum, fino a che è frequentato da gente vera come una moneta da tre euro come Harley Q e un mononeuronico di Embolinho che è capace solo di minacciare, non c'è posto per me. Teneteve quei due campioni. Spero che Chiara e Farfalla seguano il mio esempio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma nel Club dei Terra Terra quale sarebbe il Topic ?
> 
> Effettivamente Embolinho è perfettamente in Topic, bisogna ammetterlo


Ho dato il meglio di me per cambiare argomento ma si vede che la strada è ancora lunga.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2013)

geniale ha detto:


> Non aspetto altri. SmettETELA. tu e tutti gli altri. la mia dinna non vi caga e non vi hs più cagati. è stata insultata senza motivo apparente.  quindi per me va bene smetterla qyi. dillo a quella troia che ti trombi e la cricchetta appresso e saremo tutti felici e contenti.
> Io non aspetto altro.


Rispondo ancora una volta cercando di usare toni civili. Alla tua donna ho solo mandato un paio di PM in cui le spiegavo che dato che è una persona che non mi piace e che fondamentalmente non sopporto e reputo una mezza borderline, se volevamo andare d'accordo su questo forum, l'unica via era quella d'ignorarsi, Dimmi dove stanno le offese ?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione. Ma Embolinho ha l'indubbio potere di farmi abbassare al suo livello. E siccome non riesco a combattere l'impulso di rispondergli, e ti giuro mi stò veramente legando le dita, penso sia giunto il momento per me di abbandonare questo forum, fino a che è frequentato da gente vera come una moneta da tre euro come Harley Q e un mononeuronico di Embolinho che è capace solo di minacciare, non c'è posto per me. Teneteve quei due campioni. Spero che Chiara e Farfalla seguano il mio esempio.


Non ti illudere. Tornerai!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco Quibbel. Questo è l'esempio di cui ti parlavo. Peccato che ci riesce male
> 
> E non ho problema a dire che sia in privato che in pubblico ho più volte sostenuto *che  tu e quell'altra non mi piacete per niente. Ma questa non è un'offesa, è una constatazione*. Se volessi offendere sarei molto più......figo





geniale ha detto:


> Non aspetto altri. SmettETELA. tu e tutti gli altri. la mia dinna non vi caga e non vi hs più cagati. è stata insultata senza motivo apparente.  quindi per me va bene smetterla qyi.* dillo a quella troia che ti trombi *e la cricchetta appresso e saremo tutti felici e contenti.
> Io non aspetto altro.



Dico, ma insultarvi tra di voi e lasciare le donne da parte no?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico, ma insultarvi tra di voi e lasciare le donne da parte no?



Con la differenza che io a Sole non ho mai dato della troia, ma le ho solo detto, in privato, che era una persona che non mi piaceva. Ora se uno non è neanche padrone di dire a una persona che non ci vuoi più avere niente a che fare, stò posto è diventato peggio di uno stalag.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Agosto 2013)

Ma voi avete fatto il bagno a ferragosto ?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo te scrivere quell'altra, è una bella cosa? o bisogna per forza scrivere parolacce tipo troia per alzare le antenne, dai tubarao, sei oltre tu, e l'offesa senza la parolaccia a volte è anche abbastanza pensante. Però smettiamola, forse è meglio non credi? meglio non rispondere a me nè ad altri per continuare certi discorsi che non hanno senso alcuno.


Ultimo, vedi, io ho sempre cercato di mantenere la discussione su toni civili, sebbene non mi piacciano, ho sempre tenuto la cosa su toni più che civili.
 Embolinho dal primo poso che ha fatto qualche giorno fa ha cominciato con epiteti tipo pagliaccio e patetico, ed è una settimana che continua su questo tono, e io non ho mai alzato i toni, Ma dopo una settimana di pagliaccio, patetico, troia e amenità varie, girerebbero anche a Gandhi, che era uno che di sciallanza se ne intendeva.


----------



## geniale (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione. Ma Embolinho ha l'indubbio potere di farmi abbassare al suo livello. E siccome non riesco a combattere l'impulso di rispondergli, e ti giuro mi stò veramente legando le dita, penso sia giunto il momento per me di abbandonare questo forum, fino a che è frequentato da gente vera come una moneta da tre euro come Harley Q e un mononeuronico di Embolinho che è capace solo di minacciare, non c'è posto per me. Teneteve quei due campioni. Spero che Chiara e Farfalla seguano il mio esempio.


Adios. ma prima della dipartita una cisa va precisata. tutto questo non sarebbe mai successo se la tua troietta non avesse più volte (non cagata mai di striscio, mai quotata e mai menzionata)  insultato harley q. bugiarda dentro e fuori, vergognati ecc. senza nesdun morivo. ergo non cercare di manipolare la realtà perché questo è. Ha voluto provocare una reazione. beh, non lamentatevi se k‘avete avuta. saluti e baci, hacker de‘noartri dei miei stivali


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma voi avete fatto il bagno a ferragosto ?


No, ma ho scaricato la legna e fatto un bagno di sudore, vale uguale?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2013)

geniale ha detto:


> Adios. ma prima della dipartita una cisa va precisata. tutto questo non sarebbe mai successo se la tua troietta non avesse più volte (non cagata mai di striscio, mai quotata e mai menzionata)  insultato harley q. bugiarda dentro e fuori, vergognati ecc. senza nesdun morivo. ergo non cercare di manipolare la realtà perché questo è. Ha voluto provocare una reazione. beh, non lamentatevi se k‘avete avuta. saluti e baci, hacker de‘noartri dei miei stivali


Guarda. Se è per stemperare gli animi e se è per riuscire ad arrivare ad una convivenza civile fra tutti, il primo passo lo faccio io: chiedo scusa Uno scusa generale. Vedi tu se fattele bastare. Da oggi tu e quell'altra finite veramente in IGNORE, ma alla prima parola fuori posto che leggo, su me o Chiara o Farfalla, sappiate che vi massacro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non se tutto ciò è patetico o ridicolo o forse solo immaturo magari tutte e tre le cose insieme ...notte a tutti


Hm hm ... buona notte


----------



## geniale (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo ancora una volta cercando di usare toni civili. Alla tua donna ho solo mandato un paio di PM in cui le spiegavo che dato che è una persona che non mi piace e che fondamentalmente non sopporto e reputo una mezza borderline, se volevamo andare d'accordo su questo forum, l'unica via era quella d'ignorarsi, Dimmi dove stanno le offese ?


Le hai scritto che è una pessima persona. E non scrivermi che hai scritto per me perché è ovvio che se io penso che tu sei una merda, e lo penso, aggiungendo "per me" sempre un‘ insulto rimane. e non è l‘unico. detto questo 1 minuto dopo aver chiesto di essere ignorato l‘ hai quotata e rispostole . ma che cazzo vuoi? Fare il bello e cattivo tempo chiedendo di essere ignorato e poi non seguire la tua richiesta? Fatti una domandina su questo.  perché se lei è mezza borderline tu per questo sei fuori completamente


----------



## geniale (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con la differenza che io a Sole non ho mai dato della troia, ma le ho solo detto, in privato, che era una persona che non mi piaceva. Ora se uno non è neanche padrone di dire a una persona che non ci vuoi più avere niente a che fare, stò posto è diventato peggio di uno stalag.


Pessima, subdola sono offese e insulti e tu le hai scritte. in pvt per fare quello civile e per fare in modo che sia la mia parola contro la tua. bugiardo (e tu si subdolo) che non sei altro. ma capisco perché una volta entrati nel loop della menzogna è difficile uscirne


----------



## geniale (17 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico, ma insultarvi tra di voi e lasciare le donne da parte no?


Lui in pm e la sua donnetta in chiaro hanno insultato Sole. dove sta scritto che dovrei tenermi gli insulti anche se non diretti a me?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2013)

geniale ha detto:


> Pessima, subdola sono offese e insulti e tu le hai scritte. in pvt per fare quello civile e per fare in modo che sua la mia parola contro la tua. bugiardi che non seu altro. ma capisco perché una volta entrati nel loop delka menzogna è difficile uscirne


Embolinho. Ragiona con me: a Sole io ho detto che PER ME è una pessima persona. Detto in PVT. Fra me e Lei.Le ho pure detto che siccome era una mia convinzione era anche altamente opinabile, ma visto che a me, in questo caso non me ne frega più di tanto di essere convinto del contrario, si poteva tranquillamente ontinuare a conivere sul forum cercando d'ignorarsi al massimo. Ora se Sole è un tantinello permalosa, non può essere un mio problema. E ripeto che queste erano cose private fra me e Sole e che tu hai ritenuto portare alla pubblica mercè. Come al solito. Comunque, io il segnale di distensione ho provato a darlo. Se dovesse costarti tanto porgere anche le tue di scuse, non ti affannare a farlo, basta che non leggo più un'offesa, velata o meno, nei confronti di CHiara, Farfalla o me.


----------



## geniale (17 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo te scrivere quell'altra, è una bella cosa? o bisogna per forza scrivere parolacce tipo troia per alzare le antenne, dai tubarao, sei oltre tu, e l'offesa senza la parolaccia a volte è anche abbastanza pensante. Però smettiamola, forse è meglio non credi? meglio non rispondere a me nè ad altri per continuare certi discorsi che non hanno senso alcuno.


sei una pessima persona ti pare o non ti pare un'offesa? certo non le ha fatte qui per poter dire che non ha offeso ma lo ha fatto. e poi viene qui a scrivere di girate di frittata e di sassi e mani nascosti. cosa che sta facendo da post e post. falso bugiardo e ipocrita.


----------



## geniale (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> .


ecco bravo, mettici un punto e vai che per stasera hai già fatto abbastanza figure di merda, sciallo dei miei coglioni


----------



## geniale (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo ancora una volta cercando di usare toni civili. Alla tua donna ho solo mandato un paio di PM in cui le spiegavo che dato che è una persona che non mi piace e che fondamentalmente non sopporto e reputo una mezza borderline, se volevamo andare d'accordo su questo forum, l'unica via era quella d'ignorarsi, Dimmi dove stanno le offese ?


dimenticavo. lei vi ha ignorato e non cagato alla grande e si è presa degli insulti. se credi che le persone siano così deficienti da tenersi degli insulti gratuiti per fare vivere quieti tu e la tua dnnetta ti sbagli. se vuoi essere ignorato devi farl per primo. non lo hai/avete fatto ora che minchia cazzo vai cercando? la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca valli a cercare da un'altra parte e con persone disposte a farsi trattare a pesci in faccia senza reagire. con me7noi non funziona così. non fosse altro da che gente di bass livello come voi è arrivata l'offesa. un'onta più che l'insulto in sè.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2013)

geniale ha detto:


> ecco bravo, mettici un punto e vai che per stasera hai già fatto abbastanza figure di merda, sciallo dei miei coglioni


Ti ho già detto che se è di scuse che hai bisogno affinchè finisca tutto sto bailamme, le ho fatte un paio di post sopra.

Vedi tu.

Se invece o tu o Sole ritenete che non sia abbastanza, il mio nr dovreste averlo, mi chiamate e a seconda di quello che VOLETE VOI, potete ricevere una conversazione civile o un paio di sonori vaffanculo; al vostro buon cuore, non si dica che Tubarao lesini di una o dell'altra cosa. 

Solo che su questo argomento non scriverò più neanche una parola, anche perchè credo che, a meno di colpi di scena eclatanti, tipo che l'assassino è il maggiordomo, la platea sia anche abbastanza stufa.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti ho già detto che se è di scuse che hai bisogno affinchè finisca tutto sto bailamme, le ho fatte un paio di post sopra.
> 
> Vedi tu.
> 
> ...


Buongiorno :smile:  Preciso la mia esternazione non doveva servire ad allontanare nessuno ma a far abbassare i toni ed i modi piuttosto maleducati della discussione :smile: in realtà hai ragione credo che una parte della platea ne era ( uso l'imperfetto per scaramanzia ) piuttosto stufa ....                                                                                                       OT   Ultimo : no non ho  fatto il bagno a ferragosto ...purtroppo ...fine OT. Ah si tuba quoto te ma è ovvio che m riferisco ad un tot di nick che qui hanno dato a mia parere pessima dimostrazione di se' ...è per inciso non c'è differenza tra reale e virtuale ...la persona è una in ogni contesto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2013)

"Ho letto un po' ovunque. 

Nel backoffice ho discusso la questione nelle ultime settimane con diverse persone e ho osservato più attentamente i meccanismi, i quali fanno scatenare i litigi fra @millenick e gli altri. Per chi non lo sa, @millenick è Alex in una delle sue tanti vesti di utente in questo forum.

Si è sempre battuto per rientrare, perché qui trova la trippa che altrove non riesce ad avere. Le sue prede preferite sono le persone malleabili alle sue esigenze. @millenick tradisce le sue prede in molte forme e per quanto so, in malo modo. Mentre poi abbandona una sua prima donna, ha già adescato altre vittime del suo nuovo amore sincero. La donna del suo cuore lo difende avidamente e lo continua anche a fare quando sa che ha perso ogni speranza, perché @millenick sa fare. Questo è il retroscena.

Noi ci troviamo quindi a discutere con una persona che ha bisogno del forum come trampolino di lancio e farà sempre tutto nel suo potere per rientrarci, in culo a tutti. Fin lì non ci sarebbe nulla da dire, se non avesse la cattiva abitudine di attaccare briga e di lasciarsi maldestramente coinvolgere in discussioni che fanno male a lui. Se stesse dalla sua parte, nessuno lo noterebbe.

Ma, ha bisogno di essere notato, perché è così che si propone. Povera vittima dei cattivi che ce l'hanno con lui. Ma lo squalo è lui. Chi non gioca il suo gioco, viene escluso a forza di offese e noie. Così leggiamo cento pagine di pompini che qualcuno avrebbe avuto o anche no. Siamo inondati di offese di ogni genere, di minacce, di insulti alla vita e alla morte per migliaia di messaggi, senza un senso particolare. Siamo noi a leggerlo. E siamo noi a non trovare piacere. Non possiamo neanche ignorarlo, perché in apparenza è scemo. Ma è solo scemo per modo di dire.

Troviamo dunque che stranamente questo essere persiste nei nostri meandri, perché qualcuno lo sostiene anche quando dice atrocità inaccettabili in qualunque contesto umano. Troviamo che qualcuno ride su e si diverte e lo incentiva, imitandolo, ma con IP totalmente diverso. Anche @millenick da sua parte non scherza, ha almeno 5 IP a sua disposizione, che già così si propone in un certo modo, non molto rassicurante. 

Ora, noi ci siamo stancati di sentire le sue bestialità, le minacce alle persone, loro salute, malauguri di ogni genere. Io non voglio ospitare in questo forum un malato di mente che non riesce a percepire e interpretare i limiti che pone la società ai suoi membri. Sono consapevolissimo di quel che dico.

Voi lo volete? Volete ospitare una persona che non si sa regolare come qualunque altra sana persona in questo mondo e quindi riaprire il forum al nonsense che questa persona produce? Perché se è così, sono io a lasciare il forum, e con me tanti altri e a voi i cazzi della disperata mente. Di una! Di una!"
        -------------------------------------

Sono col telefono, per cui non riesco a racchiudere fra quote il testo.
Si tratta di cose scritte mesi fa dall'amministratore di questo forum, a testimonianza che la persona di cui sopra non è gradita alla maggior parte degli utenti, esclusi quelli (insospettabili) che lo sostengono e grazie ai quali può persistere qui quel tanto che basta per offendere gratuitamente le persone.
Ho riportato questa spiegazione per nuovi utenti e per quelli vecchi come Tubarao che DA VERI COGLIONI, continuano a dargli da mangiare.
Tanto perché sono diversa dalla donna di questa merda fatta e finita, esprimo pubblicamente il mio disappunto per come Tubarao si è lasciato ancora una volta prendere la mano a rispondere a questi due squilibrati.
Le mie scuse a tutti.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2013)

chi sono gli insospettabili?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi sono gli insospettabili?


Persa e altra gente che fu bannata con l'era glaciale.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Persa e altra gente che fu bannata con l'era glaciale.


tecnicamente la vedo difficile in quanto , persa a parte, chi si è iscritto per leggere non posta mai e non ha nessuna facoltà .


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2013)

comunque la mia opinione è che un conto la simpatia , un altro l'ipotesi di un sabotaggio-complotto irreale e risibile  dal mio punto di vista.
sarò un'ingenua ma non penso ci siano alleanze di sorta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la mia opinione è che un conto la simpatia , un altro l'ipotesi di un sabotaggio-complotto irreale e risibile  dal mio punto di vista.
> sarò un'ingenua ma non penso ci siano alleanze di sorta


.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2013)

Comunque sì, Minerva, hai ragione: mi sono dilungata anche troppo.
Ciao, buone ferie.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2013)

domani vado alle terme...figata .ho sempre la speranza di trovare la piscina di cocoon: immergermi donnina di mezz'età e uscirne ventenne
vado, la speranza è l'ultima a morire!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Agosto 2013)

In due hanno risposto e nessuno dei due ha fatto il bagno IN MARE :carneval: vergognatevi!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> domani vado alle terme...figata .ho sempre la speranza di trovare la piscina di cocoon: immergermi donnina di mezz'età e uscirne ventenne
> vado, la speranza è l'ultima a morire!



Non devi lamentarti di essere..... anziana,:smile: se poi sono gli acciacchi che ti fanno lamentare...... buona cocoonata.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Agosto 2013)

Macchisenefrega. Ogni tanto mi lascio andare e scrivo le mie avventure/disavventure.

Nottatazza ieri sera, la serata giusta per una battuta di pesca, io che durante il giorno abbrustolito dal sole ( gratta di qua e gratta di la) ho avuto un bell'attacco di emicrania, prendo la pinnola! ( si, si chiama pinnola e non pillola echecchezz) ( per i soliti stronzi: e basta averla sempre in bocca e far i mal pensanti) aspettiamo il tramonto e partiamo...rrivando sul posto piazziamo tutto, lancio side e via ad attendere, ( attendere che si calino le palpebre) i 3/4 della luna ci guarda, me e mio figlio che dice; pà! minchia però, ma i pesci che fine hanno fatto? pà risponde- figliolo abbi fede :carneval: ( il pà era in procinto di buttarsi a mare con tutte le canne) la palpebra cominciò a calarsi sul serio, la pinnola e il mal di testa e il fermo delle canne erano un sonnifero micidiale. 

Ritorniamo a casa con la presa di una piccola orata prontamente buttata a mare. Il piccolo è sveglio la madre anche. ( minchia di solito la madre dorme ) Hey famiglia siamo qua! il piccolo ( stronzetto) domanda- avete preso nulla? Io e il grande figliolo muti! e il piccolo comincia la litania cantata : www. pescatoridastrapazzo.it 

Il grande e io subiamo, altro non possiamo fare ( se non prenderlo bastonarlo ridurlo più tappo di com'è e usarlo come pallina da tennis) 

Ma.... ci ritroviamo tutti nel lettone, io il piccolo il grande e.. la grande madre. Metto la mano nella panza su suggerimento della grande madre, minchia come si muove!!!! e lo incito a farlo dicendogli: wee figlio scalcia di più ammartucala ( distruggila)  il piccolo mette la sua manina e parla dolcemente al fratellino piccolo ( eh si ora dice che lui non è più il piccolino, lui ormai è quello medio. Non più il piccolo! ) fu così che mandai i figli nella stanzetta e chiusi gli occhi come un guerriero re. 


Il guerriero re mi piace.


----------



## geniale (17 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la mia opinione è che un conto la simpatia , un altro l'ipotesi di un sabotaggio-complotto irreale e risibile  dal mio punto di vista.
> sarò un'ingenua ma non penso ci siano alleanze di sorta


Ma quale ingenua. sei una persona normalenon come sti smandrappati abituati a mentire e mettere in atto sotterfugi di ogni sorta e pensano che li usino tutti il mondo. e l‘amministratore non solo non smentisce ma alimenta i loro sospetti imbecilli e senza fondamento. e gli squilibrati siamo noi


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nottatazza ieri sera, la serata giusta per una battuta di pesca,


Quanto tempo che non mi faccio una nottata di pesca come si deve.

Il più delle volte si ritornava a casa senza neanche un'alicetta, ma vuoi mettere il divertimento a sparar minchiate con i soliti amici di sempre.

A dir la verità, mi divertivo un sacco pure quando andavo solo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto tempo che non mi faccio una nottata di pesca come si deve.
> 
> Il più delle volte si ritornava a casa senza neanche un'alicetta, ma vuoi mettere il divertimento a sparar minchiate con i soliti amici di sempre.
> 
> A dir la verità, mi divertivo un sacco pure quando andavo solo.



Quando ero "piccolo" andavo a pesca nei porti, ero affascinato, e continuai con la pesca attraverso parenti che potevano permettersi l'attrezzatura. Per diversi motivi che non sto a raccontare abbandonai il tutto, riprendendo la pesca a Rapallo, e guarda caso sempre attraverso un parente per il quale lavoravo come muratore. Finito anche questo ciclo le passioni sono state altre ed ho scordato la pesca. Ritrovata attraverso mio figlio l'anno scorso, ora il ragazzo appartiene ad un club, io invece lavoro nell'ombra e mi godo quelle nottate che solo una persona matura può godersi veramente, sono sicuro che sai a cosa mi riferisco 

Il divertimento è appunto quella tranquillità che il luogo ti da, il fascino del buio, delle mille stelle cadenti che vedi e di un paninozzo e qualcosa da bere che ti unisce agli amici in tutta tranquillità.

La pesca dalla spiaggia è questo, è tranquillità, attesa, rilassamento. Le volte in cui riesci a prendere qualcosa è fantastico, ed ancor più fantastico è, riuscire nel tempo a imparare quelle tecniche che solo l'esperienza possono darti

Iniziammo l'anno scorso a giugno a pescare, i pesci da circa 80 gr per arrivare a un massimo di 150 erano dei salti di gioia per tutti. Ora si pesca dai 300 gr in su e tirarli in riva è qualcosa che toglie il fiato e che ti porta in estasi. Ma non è il pesce e il suo peso che fa la differenza, è tutto il contorno, esattamente per come hai scritto tu.


----------



## Sole (17 Agosto 2013)

@Ultimo: io il bagno a Ferragosto l'ho fatto qui in Liguria, perché quest'anno siamo rimasti a casa. C'era un'acqua bellissima. Mai vista un'acqua come quest'anno!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> View attachment 7385
> @Ultimo: io il bagno a Ferragosto l'ho fatto qui in Liguria, perché quest'anno siamo rimasti a casa. C'era un'acqua bellissima. Mai vista un'acqua come quest'anno!



Bello, ho visto la foto, davvero bello.

Proprio stasera parlando con un mio cognato sto organizzando un week-end con mio figlio a Ustica. Speriamo bene.:smile:

Mio figlio ha fatto il primo bagno di notte, aveva o scherzava..... ma secondo me era serio, timore dei pesci,  soprattutto dei gronghi. Sono pesci del tutto simile ai serpenti, è stato uno spasso stuzzicarlo in acqua.


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2013)

*Caro*



sentimentale ha detto:


> solo due cose che ogni volta continui ad ignorare perchè come ti ho bene detto qualcosa ti si fa prima a mettertela in culo che in testa
> 1) io h una linea adsl che pago con i MIEI soldi. possiedo un pc che ho comprato con i MIEI soldi. ho un modem che ho pagato con i MIEI soldi. nè di fedifrago nè di persa. detto quesdto quello che facevo allora era prendere il pc pagato da me, usare la linea adsl pagata da me, spegnere e riaccendere il modem pagato da me e riregistarmi infinite volte con nick diversi. esattamente come sto facendo ora. ora, secondo il tuo imbecillisssimo ragionamento io sarei facilitato dall'amministratore QUIBBEL? no, non lo sono e non lo ero e purtroppo non ti posso postare le mail tra me e fedifrago come amministratore e farti leggere cosa IO gli diceo quando mi bannava. saresti sputtanato in un microsecondo. ho cambiato email diverse volte cambiando anche pc e le ho perse tutte.avrei dovuto postartele ai tempi e non l'ho fatto perchè, seppur scorretto con alcuni, non lo sono con altri anche se mi stanno sul culo. e fedifrago mi stava ben sul culo e ancora mi ci sta ma per l'ennesima volta mi fai ripetere la stessa cosa che tu ogniu volta ometti per poter dire sempre le solite 4 cazzate. hai scritto di una gestione a due riferendoti a fedi e persa. omettendo, cosa che sasi benissimo e che anche i sassi sanno, che ami e poi mai persa è stata un gestore di questo forum.
> 2) l'emoticon di cui vai cazzo parlando da sempre non importa che tu l'abbia messa in buona fede. cosa alla quale adesso credo pure ma che non ha nessuna merda di valore. hai avuto un pessimo gusto e un'insensibilità da troglodita inserendoti in un discorso per me delicatissimo su mia figlia mentre 2 minuti, e dico 2 minuti, prima ci eravamo insultati pesantemente a vicenda. quindi si, ho chiesto una sanzione non potendoti sputare in faccia (in quel momento) e se te l'hanno data non l'hanno fatto di certo perchè io fossi amico di qualcuno ma perchè semplicemente mi ha/hanno dato ragione, insieme ad altri utenti che con la gestione del forum non c'entravano una benemerita mazza.dopo che ti sei introdotto come farebbe un vicino di casa con cui ti sei preso a pugni un minuto prima e poi, vedendo nel giardino il tuo cagnetto morto, sarebbe venuto contrito e dispiaciuto per la perdita. ma mi prendi per il culo? si, cerchi di farlo ma con me non attacca. alcune cose che scrivi sono esatte e condivisibili ma si perdono nella marmaglia di cazzate che ti sei costruito nella tua testa. con me soprattutto. degli altri mediamente me ne fotto. soprattutto se mi insultano ogni post come facevi tu.
> 
> ...


Caro alex ma quanto ti piace fare l'eroe dietro un pc....vi vorrei tanto vedere dal vivo.....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Agosto 2013)

*Cmq*

Continuate con insulti di basso livello,offensivi per un forum come questo.insultavo così alle elementari,tirate in mezzo fidanzate e donne,una vergogna,e le mamme? e le sorelle?e le dimensioni del pisello?VI DOVRESTE VERGOGNARE!Insulti senza classe,senza cultura,nessuna passione nessun livore,insulti sciatti e gratuiti!Andate affanculo e imparate!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Continuate con insulti di basso livello,offensivi per un forum come questo.insultavo così alle elementari,tirate in mezzo fidanzate e donne,una vergogna,e le mamme? e le sorelle?e le dimensioni del pisello?VI DOVRESTE VERGOGNARE!Insulti senza classe,senza cultura,nessuna passione nessun livore,insulti sciatti e gratuiti!Andate affanculo e imparate!



oscuro, il problema è un altro ...

il problema è che oggi mi tocca LAVORARE


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> View attachment 7385
> @Ultimo: io il bagno a Ferragosto l'ho fatto qui in Liguria, perché quest'anno siamo rimasti a casa. C'era un'acqua bellissima. Mai vista un'acqua come quest'anno!


Bello.
Anche io adoro la Liguria e ci vado da sempre.
E' Levanto?


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Oscuro,

un conto sono gli insulti,
un conto sono avere angolature diverse delle cose,
un conto sono credere nelle proprie verità ...
ecc. ecc. 

ci si può anche strappare i capelli e prendersi a pugni ... 

ma una cosa, che è passata inosservata oppure, perché 
ha augurato certe cose ... nel seguito tutto è permesso,
di dire ... e fare ... non lo so ... ma mi sta sullo stomaco! 
perché per me, non è così, e sono sinceramente, molto sconcertata! 

Sono le calunnie! ... 
Quelle ... sopravvivono ... anche dopo la morte! 

sienne


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Bello.
> Anche io adoro la Liguria e ci vado da sempre.
> E' Levanto?


No, io sto a Ponente. E andiamo al mare ad Albisola, dove ho scattato questa foto insieme a tante altre... quest'anno ci sono dei giorni che sembra di stare in Sardegna


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> No, io sto a Ponente. E andiamo al mare ad Albisola, dove ho scattato questa foto insieme a tante altre... quest'anno ci sono dei giorni che sembra di stare in Sardegna


Ad Albisola non sono mai stata ma provvederò, visto il mare.
Io vado da quando sono piccola ad Arenzano (mio nonno si era trasferito li durante gli ultimi suoi trent'anni di vita).
Il mare non è eccezionale, anche se quest'anno l'ho trovato molto più limpido rispetto al solito. Il paese invece mi piace moltissimo.


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ad Albisola non sono mai stata ma provvederò, visto il mare.
> Io vado da quando sono piccola ad Arenzano (mio nonno si era trasferito li durante gli ultimi suoi trent'anni di vita).
> Il mare non è eccezionale, anche se quest'anno l'ho trovato molto più limpido rispetto al solito. Il paese invece mi piace moltissimo.


Io vivo a 15 minuti da Arenzano 

Ci porto sempre i bimbi a giocare e vado a fare la spesa alla Coop


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io vivo a 15 minuti da Arenzano
> 
> Ci porto sempre i bimbi a giocare e vado a fare la spesa alla Coop


Che fortuna!!
Anche io vado alla Coop quando siamo li 
Il parco poi è uno spettacolo!
Adoro quei posti, mi trasferirei domani stesso se potessi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ad Albisola non sono mai stata ma provvederò, visto il mare.
> Io vado da quando sono piccola ad Arenzano (mio nonno si era trasferito li durante gli ultimi suoi trent'anni di vita).
> Il mare non è eccezionale, anche se quest'anno l'ho trovato molto più limpido rispetto al solito. Il paese invece mi piace moltissimo.


Organo Mascioni Fantastico ad Arenzano A San Nazario, mentre quello del santuario del bambin gesù andrebbe sistemato...che tutta la parte della prima tastiera non funziona...

[video=youtube;e4SMm8NASJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4SMm8NASJM[/video]

[video=youtube;QJHiNyLw9TM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJHiNyLw9TM[/video]


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Organo Mascioni Fantastico ad Arenzano A San Nazario, mentre quello del santuario del bambin gesù andrebbe sistemato...che tutta la parte della prima tastiera non funziona...
> 
> [video=youtube;e4SMm8NASJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4SMm8NASJM[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;QJHiNyLw9TM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJHiNyLw9TM[/video]


Mia nonna andava spesso al bambin gesù, ricordo che da piccola adoravo visitare il presepe permanente.
Che bei ricordi mamma mia...e che nostalgia di quei tempi


----------



## Sole (19 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Che fortuna!!
> Anche io vado alla Coop quando siamo li
> Il parco poi è uno spettacolo!
> Adoro quei posti, mi trasferirei domani stesso se potessi.


Anch'io amo vivere qui. Ci vivo solo da 8 anni, ma è casa mia più del posto in cui sono nata.
Il mare di Arenzano mi ha accompagnata nelle mie passeggiate solitarie, quando avevo scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva. E lì ho abitato per quasi due mesi, quando mi sono allontanata da lui. Insomma, è un posto molto familiare per me


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

Sugnu nel posto giusto qua, avutru che congiuntivi! e che minchia! Finivu era solo uno sfogo terra terra. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (20 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io vivo a 15 minuti da Arenzano
> 
> Ci porto sempre i bimbi a giocare e vado a fare la spesa alla Coop


A chi mi ha disapprovato questo post e negli ultimi giorni continua a disapprovare i miei post in questa discussione nella speranza di farmi passare la voglia di stare qui, vorrei solo far presente che non c'è insulto o rosso che possa infastidirmi e farmi decidere di sparire.

E lo dico con serenità: le disapprovazioni mi fanno sorridere, da quando sono rientrata mi sono sempre rifiutata di dare rossi proprio per questo. I pochi che ho dato in passato (come Sole), li ho dati per poi pentirmene immediatamente dopo... perché mi sentivo un po' ridicola, appunto!

Scrivo qui in chiaro questo messaggio perché non so a chi esattamente dovrei rivolgermi. E il messaggio è questo: finché avrò qualcosa da dire e finché avrò voglia di scrivere di me qui sopra, io scriverò, rossi o non rossi, insulti o non insulti. Quando mi stuferò me ne andrò, come ho fatto in passato. Ma sono certa che rossi, insulti o provocazioni non saranno una delle variabili che influenzeranno la mia decisione (come invece è accaduto in passato).

Scusate l'OT... @Ultimo: ma se tolgo tutti i congiuntivi resto in topic?   

Pace e bene


----------



## passante (20 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A chi mi ha disapprovato questo post e negli ultimi giorni continua a disapprovare i miei post in questa discussione nella speranza di farmi passare la voglia di stare qui, vorrei solo far presente che non c'è insulto o rosso che possa infastidirmi e farmi decidere di sparire.


tra l'altro bisogna arrendersi: quest'estate vanno i colori fluo, altro che verde e rosso. e quindi certo, resta qui :smile:


----------



## Sole (20 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> tra l'altro bisogna arrendersi: *quest'estate vanno i colori fluo*, altro che verde e rosso. e quindi certo, resta qui :smile:


Io sto alla moda come Alex sta alla meditazione zen  

Ma se lo dici tu mi fido ciecamente


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A chi mi ha disapprovato questo post e negli ultimi giorni continua a disapprovare i miei post in questa discussione nella speranza di farmi passare la voglia di stare qui, vorrei solo far presente che non c'è insulto o rosso che possa infastidirmi e farmi decidere di sparire.
> 
> E lo dico con serenità: le disapprovazioni mi fanno sorridere, da quando sono rientrata mi sono sempre rifiutata di dare rossi proprio per questo. I pochi che ho dato in passato (come Sole), li ho dati per poi pentirmene immediatamente dopo... perché mi sentivo un po' ridicola, appunto!
> 
> ...


:mrgreen: ti meriti un rosso per l'ot. :rotfl:Minchia se mi decido "tacci" vostri! mi faccio correggere da mio figlio, ( il piccolo :carneval Così la smettete, ufff. :mrgreen:

Soluzza, chi ci da i rossi volente o nolente se po attaccà, pikkè so più i verdi! mooolti di più, e nel tuo caso visto quello che scrivi ( e sono sempre cose sensatissime) è s.i.c.u.r.i.s.s.si.m.o.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io sto alla moda come Alex sta alla meditazione zen
> 
> Ma se lo dici tu mi fido ciecamente


una domanda ( se ti va di rispondere)
ma tu sei la Sole
dai capelli lunghi?


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> una domanda ( se ti va di rispondere)
> ma tu sei la Sole
> dai capelli lunghi?


Sì! Ho i capelli lunghi e non vado mai dalla parrucchiera, me li spunta sempre la mia migliore amica. Lo vedi anche dalla foto sul profilo  Ma come fai a saperlo? Avevamo parlato dei miei capelli?? Sai che non mi ricordo??


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì! Ho i capelli lunghi e non vado mai dalla parrucchiera, me li spunta sempre la mia migliore amica. Lo vedi anche dalla foto sul profilo  Ma come fai a saperlo? Avevamo parlato dei miei capelli?? Sai che non mi ricordo??



ecco ti ho ricollocata nei ricordi!
si avevamo parlato di capelli,
avevo detto che stavo pensando
di darci un taglio!
(li porto molto lunghi)
anch'io me li faccio spuntare 
da una mia amica, o faccio da me

per chi ama i capelli lunghi:
[video=youtube;hOFzH4sQg4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOFzH4sQg4A[/video]


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

@Flavia: ma poi lo hai dato il taglio? Io no! Sempre lunghi e un po' selvaggi


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2013)

no, non ce la faccio
sempre lunghi,
ho spuntato settimana scorsa
(ho fatto da sola)
il mio aspetto è quello di una
appena uscita dalla lavatrice
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no, non ce la faccio
> sempre lunghi,
> ho spuntato settimana scorsa
> (ho fatto da sola)
> ...


Farlo da sola é il mio obiettivo. Per ora li spunto da sola davanti, dietro non ce la faccio. Però alla fine mi piace trovarmi nella cucina della mia amica, davanti a un tè, con mia figlia che mi saltella intorno tutta eccitata e divertita...e provare quel brividino quando la mia amica prende le forbici in mano


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Farlo da sola é il mio obiettivo. Per ora li spunto da sola davanti, dietro non ce la faccio. Però alla fine mi piace trovarmi nella cucina della mia amica, davanti a un tè, con mia figlia che mi saltella intorno tutta eccitata e divertita...e provare quel brividino quando la mia amica prende le forbici in mano


ho diviso i capelli a metà
e li ho portati davanti alle spalle
e poi zac zac
non è un risultato ottimo
ma accettabile:smile:


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho diviso i capelli a metà
> e li ho portati davanti alle spalle
> e poi zac zac
> non è un risultato ottimo
> ma accettabile:smile:


Prendo nota, non si sa mai!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

Mizzeca!!!! ho visto a sole di profilo!! che bel seno!!!:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

Di la fanno discorsi troppo seri, minchia camurria! siamo in ferie! c'è il sole! e...... mancandomi il bar apro il frigo!:carneval:


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì! Ho i capelli lunghi e non vado mai dalla parrucchiera, me li spunta sempre la mia migliore amica. Lo vedi anche dalla foto sul profilo  Ma come fai a saperlo? Avevamo parlato dei miei capelli?? Sai che non mi ricordo??


Ma li hai ricci o lisci?
Io sono un'amante dei capelli lunghi ma pure io vado dal parrucchiere una volta ogni mese e mezzo e solo per farmi sistemare i colpi di sole. E quando ha finito non mi faccio nemmeno fare la piega, esco che sono bagnati, perchè li amo al naturale, un pò selvaggi.
I miei sono ricci e pochi mesi fa ho finalmente preso la decisione di osare un taglio diverso.
Molto più corti dietro e più lunghetti davanti. Non me lo aspettavo ma fa un bell'effetto e rende meno "pesante" la pettinatura, inoltre con il collo più scoperto ho molto meno caldi in questo periodo


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no, non ce la faccio
> sempre lunghi,
> ho spuntato settimana scorsa
> (ho fatto da sola)
> ...


Quando una ha i capelli lunghi, tagliarli drasticamente è un mezzo shock.
Quando ho visto la parrucchiera (mia cara amica) che tagliava cenimetri e centimetri...mi sono sentita male.
C'è voluta una settimana per riprendermi ma ora sono contenta e poi...cambiare ogni tanto fa bene!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma li hai ricci o lisci?
> Io sono un'amante dei capelli lunghi ma pure io vado dal parrucchiere una volta ogni mese e mezzo e solo per farmi sistemare i colpi di sole. E quando ha finito non mi faccio nemmeno fare la piega, esco che sono bagnati, perchè li amo al naturale, un pò selvaggi.
> I miei sono ricci e pochi mesi fa ho finalmente preso la decisione di osare un taglio diverso.
> Molto più corti dietro e più lunghetti davanti. Non me lo aspettavo ma fa un bell'effetto e rende meno "pesante" la pettinatura,* inoltre con il collo più scoperto ho molto meno caldi in questo periodo *


*
*

Si però farai accaldare:rotfl:

Vai sul suo profilo, si vedono i capelli.


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Si però farai accaldare:rotfl:
> 
> Vai sul suo profilo, si vedono i capelli.


okkk. Vado!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> okkk. Vado!


:up: dopo me li descrivi, io ho guardato altro. :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


PS. embolista! calmati! scherzo, se me lo permetti. :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quando una ha i capelli lunghi, tagliarli drasticamente è un mezzo shock.
> Quando ho visto la parrucchiera (mia cara amica) che tagliava cenimetri e centimetri...mi sono sentita male.
> C'è voluta una settimana per riprendermi ma ora sono contenta e poi...cambiare ogni tanto fa bene!


Ciao Anais,

io l'ho fatto qualche mese fa ... 

capelli lunghi e quasi ricci ... la cosa tipica insomma. 
mi sono scocciata ... sembrava a volte, che avessi un poncho. 
me li ritrovavo ovunque ... e in vita, sarò andata si e no quattro volte dal parrucchiere. 

basta ... ho preso le forbici e ho tagliato quasi alla "Mireille Mathieu" ...
frangetta e lunghezza spalle ... si sta decisamente meglio ... 
ma già stanno crescendo ... ho sempre avuto il capello che cresce velocemente ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: dopo me li descrivi, io ho guardato altro. :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:
> 
> 
> PS. embolista! calmati! scherzo, se me lo permetti. :rotfl:


Confermo bei capelli lunghi.
Sul resto...ma dove sei riuscito a vedere la curva del seno? Si vede proprio che si un esperto dall'occhio allenato :mrgreen:
Pensa che io invece ho notato che ha un gran bel naso.


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Anais,
> 
> io l'ho fatto qualche mese fa ...
> 
> ...


Anche a me crescono rapidamente, come anche le unghie.
E i miei figli sono come me, sempre a spuntare capelli e  a corrergli dietro con le forbicine per unghie  che se no assomiglano ai figli di shrek :singleeye:
Comunque trovo che cambiare, anche pettinatura, sia sintomatico della voglia di...dare una svolta...


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anche a me crescono rapidamente, come anche le unghie.
> E i miei figli sono come me, sempre a spuntare capelli e io a corrergli dietro con le forbicine che se no a ssomiglano ai figli di shrek :singleeye:
> Comunque trovo che cambiare, anche pettinatura, sia sintomatico della voglia di...dare una svolta...


Ciao

:rotfl: ... anche a me, cresce tutto ... a mia figlia pure. 

solo io, sono rimasta piccola ... 

con la testa ho sempre sperimentato. da rasata a lunghissimi. 
vari colori ... lisci, asimmetrici ... 

poi con la nascita di mia figlia, mi sono calmata ... 
solo con i colori meno ... 
ho un colore naturale che buhh ... un arancione oscuro ... 
li tingo da un po' in oscuro ... risalta meno ... 
che essere una carota vecchia ...

sienne


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... anche a me, cresce tutto ... a mia figlia pure.
> 
> ...


Io invece li avevo sempre tenuti uguali, è una delle cose di me che mi piacciono di più.
Ma no dai, che carota vecchia?
Li hai sul rosso, sono così belli i capelli sul rosso. Nelle donne li adoro. Negli uomini molto meno :singleeye:
Hai anche le lentiggini?
Io nasco bionda scura e li aiuto con colpi di sole di un tono più chiaro.


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> *Ma li hai ricci o lisci?*
> Io sono un'amante dei capelli lunghi ma pure io vado dal parrucchiere una volta ogni mese e mezzo e solo per farmi sistemare i colpi di sole. E quando ha finito non mi faccio nemmeno fare la piega, esco che sono bagnati, perchè li amo al naturale, un pò selvaggi.
> I miei sono ricci e pochi mesi fa ho finalmente preso la decisione di osare un taglio diverso.
> Molto più corti dietro e più lunghetti davanti. Non me lo aspettavo ma fa un bell'effetto e rende meno "pesante" la pettinatura, inoltre con il collo più scoperto ho molto meno caldi in questo periodo


Né ricci né lisci... una roba indefinita! Più lisci che ricci però.
Io li ho portati sempre più o meno lunghi. Nei primi anni del mio matrimonio facevo i colpi di sole e li avevo sul rosso... poi ho smesso. Visto che non ho ancora capelli bianchi tengo finchè posso il mio castano, poi andremo di tinta!


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: dopo me li descrivi, *io ho guardato altro*. :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:
> 
> 
> PS. embolista! calmati! scherzo, se me lo permetti. :rotfl:


Ma non si vedono le tette!!


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io invece li avevo sempre tenuti uguali, è una delle cose di me che mi piacciono di più.
> Ma no dai, che carota vecchia?
> Li hai sul rosso, sono così belli i capelli sul rosso. Nelle donne li adoro. Negli uomini molto meno :singleeye:
> Hai anche le lentiggini?
> Io nasco bionda scura e li aiuto con colpi di sole di un tono più chiaro.



Ciao,

avevo il viso pieno di puntini, sì ... 
proprio lentiginosa ... 

dieci anni fa, mi sono ustionata ...
non sono rimaste cicatrici, mi hanno curato benissimo. 
ma le lentiggini ... sono rimaste sulle palpebre ... e qualcuno così.
mi è rimasto un risultato interessante, però ... 

il mio colore di capelli ... mah ... è a strati ... sopra carota chiaro, 
poi segue sempre più scuro, fino a carota oscuro ... 

il pigmento "rosso" non lo togli, neanche se tingi i capelli.
sotto il sole ... lo vedi benissimo come c'è ... 

però ora, risultano meglio gli occhi ... grandi e chiari, di un verde e senape ...

Bello il biondo oscuro ... mia figlia è così, un bel biondo oscuro ... e pelle bianca ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Confermo bei capelli lunghi.
> Sul resto...ma dove sei riuscito a vedere la curva del seno? Si vede proprio che si un esperto dall'occhio allenato :mrgreen:
> Pensa che io invece ho notato che ha un gran bel naso.


Più che occhio allenato, occhio allupato!!   

Ultimo, giuro che le tette in quella foto non ci sono! Sono coperte dai capelli! E anche se ci fossero, ho una misera terza, non si vedrebbe granché!


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Più che occhio allenato, occhio allupato!!
> 
> Ultimo, giuro che le tette in quella foto non ci sono! Sono coperte dai capelli! E anche se ci fossero, ho una misera terza, non si vedrebbe granché!



Ciao

è l'occhio allupato ... :rotfl:

ha seguito con la fantasia un inizio di linea, che appena s'intravede ... 
da quella puntina di linea, uno tutto può immaginare ... e Ultimo è maestro!

sienne


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> avevo il viso pieno di puntini, sì ...
> proprio lentiginosa ...
> ...



Infatti avrei azzardato che tu avessi gli occhi verdi.
E' una caratteristica dei rossi.
Mio nonno era biondo rosso con grandi occhi verdi.
Io purtroppo non ho preso il colore interamente da lui per cui li ho verde-marrone. Ma grandi pure io.
Mia figlia invece è stata fortunata e ha un colore magnifico e fa la superiore e sai che dice dei miei?
mmmhhh mammina io e te abbiamo gli occhi uguali ma il tuo colore è un pò verde rospo!! Ma vedi un pò sti figli :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Infatti avrei azzardato che tu avessi gli occhi verdi.
> E' una caratteristica dei rossi.
> Mio nonno era biondo rosso con grandi occhi verdi.
> Io purtroppo non ho preso il colore interamente da lui per cui li ho verde-marrone. Ma grandi pure io.
> ...


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl: ... adoro le osservazioni dei giovani ... proprio li adoro! 

sai che dice la mia? io non arrivo ad un metro e sessanta, stretta e peso anche poco ...
lei, supera il metro e settanta, due gambe senza fine ... ecc. 
mi guarda e mi dice ... ma lo sai, che non ti manca niente ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

io sono per il corto sofisticato e parrucchieradipendente .
ricordo a malapena di che colore ero intorno ai nove anni perché after mi sono sbizzarrita


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono per il corto sofisticato e parrucchieradipendente .
> ricordo a malapena di che colore ero intorno ai nove anni perché after mi sono sbizzarrita


Ciao Minerva,

adoro il bello taglio corto ... ho provato, non so quante volte.
ma se hai i "turbini" (quelle cose che rialzano) ... ti ritrovi con la testa,
piena di "cerchi" ... come delle lumache ... 
tutte le sere a ferrettare tutta la testa ... per non sembrare il giorno dopo 
"lo spavento" in persona ... 
poi crescono un po' e sembri Heidi ... una cosa riccia ... e che andavano in tutte le direzioni. 
lì, solo un fular poteva salvare il tutto ... 
quante risate mi facevo ... stoglievo l'occhio con un bel rossetto ... 

niente ... quando sono quasi ricci e hai i turbini ... non puoi ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> adoro il bello taglio corto ... ho provato, non so quante volte.
> ma se hai i "turbini" (quelle cose che rialzano) ... ti ritrovi con la testa,
> ...


belli i tubini:cappelli:.da ragazza ho portato pure quelli, sembravo afef:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> belli i tubini:cappelli:.da ragazza ho portato pure quelli, sembravo afef:singleeye:



Ciao

stupendo! :rotfl::rotfl:

ho dovuto andare a vedere chi fosse Afef ... 
ok ... ecco, così è tipo poncho ... 

con "turbini", non intendevo i tubini ... :rotfl:
non conosco il termine, scusa! proprio non so, come si dice ... 

una cosa così, come questo porcellino d'india, insomma ... 
converrei, che solo rossetto ... e un bel fiore, può distogliere lo sguardo ... 
neanche l'acqua con lo zucchero o la schiuma da barba ... nada ... 




sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stupendo! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma sparati così?gli occhioni  ci sono eh





ps la focaccia è un'infiltrata che non riesco a togliere .sabotaggio:singleeye:


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stupendo! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


HO capito.
Forse qui si dice "con le rose".
Minerva, ne convieni, potrebbe essere?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> HO capito.
> Forse qui si dice "con le rose".
> Minerva, ne convieni, potrebbe essere?


penso di sì, pare che sienne ne abbia un bel mazzo in testa


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ok ... le rose ...

ma che centra avere le rose in testa con una faccia da struzzo? :rotfl:
quello è spennacchiato ... io non lo sono mica.
poi le rose escono solo, se i capelli sono corti. 

comunque ... come disse sempre mia nonna, si può giocare con l'aspetto,
ma se sei bella ... bella rimani ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... le rose ...
> 
> ...


Ma infatti la fcavia peruviana rende troppo bene l'idea delle rose in testa (nel pelo 
E tua nonna aveva ragione. Se una è bella di suo, anche se indossa vestiti comprati al mercato o esce coi capelli in disordine, resterà attraente.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma infatti la fcavia peruviana rende troppo bene l'idea delle rose in testa (nel pelo
> E tua nonna aveva ragione. Se una è bella di suo, anche se indossa vestiti comprati al mercato o esce coi capelli in disordine, resterà attraente.


Ciao Anais,

la bellezza ... non sta tanto nei lineamenti - anche certo. 
la bellezza ... è un insieme di cose ... 
è la cura nel dettaglio ... 
è curare il proprio corpo e aspetto ... e non importa che stile usi. 

In questo, sono stata educata in un modo ferreo ...

Cioè, quello che a volte (ok, spesso) critico negli italiani che sono andati 
all'estero una 50/60ina d'anni fa, e che non si sono "emancipati" con i tempi ...
Sono rimasti con idee, usanze ecc. di qui anni ... e li hanno trasmesso ai loro figli ...
cioè, ancora oggi, un caro amico mio, da del lei a suo padre ecc. ecc. 


Bene, la stessa cosa vale per gli spagnoli ... ammetto, colpevole. 
Nella nostra tradizione di allora, la donna ... deve essere impeccabile. 
Sempre preparata ... sempre con una postura retta ... è la dignità della famiglia. 
Non è un essere fragile. La famiglia, deve poter contare su di lei. Lei è il pilastro. 
Così, è almeno nel nostro paese ... gli uomini spesso partivano e non sempre ritornavano. 

Non ho mai visto mia bisnonna, mia nonna o mia madre non composta. Sempre preparati. 
Ed erano contadini e pescatori. 
Mi facevano allenare la postura ... mettendomi un cerchio in testa, che serviva 
a mantenere un cesto. In quel cesto portavo le uova, patate ecc. in paese per vendere ... 
Mia nonna di dietro ... che mi rompeva ... mi dirigeva di continuo ... 
I piedi, le spalle, e questo e quello ... mamma, che ricordi! 

sienne


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Anais,
> 
> la bellezza ... non sta tanto nei lineamenti - anche certo.
> la bellezza ... è un insieme di cose ...
> ...


Mamma mia. Un lavoro!
Però sicuramente ti ha fatto avere un bel portamento e un carattere forte.
Mia madre ricordo che invece, essenfdo io stata una bimba magrolina e sottile, ha sempre insistito tantissimo a farmi fare nuoto, sono andata avanti anni e devo dire che anche quello sport è salutare per la postura e per le spalle.
Sto facendo lo stesso con mia figlia perchè è una delizia di bimba ma pure lei è esilissima...ha le scapoline che a volte mi pare un uccellino


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mamma mia. Un lavoro!
> Però sicuramente ti ha fatto avere un bel portamento e un carattere forte.
> Mia madre ricordo che invece, essenfdo io stata una bimba magrolina e sottile, ha sempre insistito tantissimo a farmi fare nuoto, sono andata avanti anni e devo dire che anche quello sport è salutare per la postura e per le spalle.
> Sto facendo lo stesso con mia figlia perchè è una delizia di bimba ma pure lei è esilissima...ha le scapoline che a volte mi pare un uccellino



Ciao 

:rotfl: ... che tenero! mamma che bello! 

Lo trovo fondamentale ... corpo e anima ... vanno a pari passo. 
Curare solo un'aspetto non basta ... 
Ho lavorato, si ... ma sono mingherlina e basta. 
Ma non credo così tanto come tua figlia ... che tenerezza! 

Devo ammettere. Nei ultimi 5mesi, il peso dell'anima e passato 
a farsi veder anche sulla postura. Ho iniziato a curvarmi ... 
ad abbassare lo sguardo ... proprio molto stanca nel affrontare tutto
a petto aperto e testa alta ... non so, come un voler chiudermi e proteggere.

Piano piano ... quella velata ritornerà ... ne sono sicura ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma non si vedono le tette!!



mizzeca! sono malato! le vedo ovunque.


----------



## passante (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mizzeca! sono malato! le vedo ovunque.


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono per il corto sofisticato e parrucchieradipendente .
> ricordo a malapena di che colore ero intorno ai nove anni perché after mi sono sbizzarrita



ti ho sempre immaginata
con capelli lunghissimi
pettinati in una elegante ed elaborata
acconciatura raccolta


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti ho sempre immaginata
> con capelli lunghissimi
> pettinati in una elegante ed elaborata
> acconciatura raccolta


minchia ....mia nonna:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia ....mia nonna:unhappy:


Ehilà Minnie...un successone il tuo nuovo 3d eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia ....mia nonna:unhappy:


macchè tua nonna
ti ho sempre immaginata
molto fine ed elegante
l'acconciatura raccolta sta tornando di moda
ti immagino con vestito di seta
e tacco alto, anche quando vai
a spasso con Ulisse!


----------



## Sole (21 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Né ricci né lisci... una roba indefinita! Più lisci che ricci però.
> Io li ho portati sempre più o meno lunghi. Nei primi anni del mio matrimonio facevo i colpi di sole e li avevo sul rosso... poi ho smesso. Visto che non ho ancora capelli bianchi tengo finchè posso il mio castano, poi andremo di tinta!


Il rosso sui colpi di sole è fantastico però! Il disapprovatore folle è un vero creativo


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehilà Minnie...un successone il tuo nuovo 3d eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vero.
ma tanto non era mio :malocchio:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> ma tanto non era mio :malocchio:


Ah vero ti manca l'originalità per aprire un bel 3d...
Ti limiti a criticare solo tu...

Sai come quelli che non sono boni a fare i concertisti e allora ripiegano nella critica musicale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero *ti manca l'originalità per aprire un bel 3d...*
> Ti limiti a criticare solo tu...
> 
> Sai come quelli che non sono boni a fare i concertisti e allora ripiegano nella critica musicale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quoto, notte


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto, notte


Ma magari potresti dire qualcosa di nuovo sul sistema di moderazione ideato da Admin no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai che tutte le modifiche proposte da me le ha sempre accettate?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cioè lui faceva la modifica e io gli dicevo...ah ma che bello, ma che giusto, ma che bello, ma che giusto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2013)

ma quando si viene bannati o sospesi
prima si riceve un avviso,
o avviene tutto in automatico?


----------



## passante (21 Agosto 2013)

ho mal di stomaco. 
:unhappy:


----------



## passante (21 Agosto 2013)

lo so non vedevate l'ora di saperlo


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma quando si viene bannati o sospesi
> prima si riceve un avviso,
> o avviene tutto in automatico?


Niente avviso: avviene tutto in automatico. Ma ti confermerò appena sarò bannata


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti ho sempre immaginata
> con capelli lunghissimi
> pettinati in una elegante ed elaborata
> acconciatura raccolta


No! Io la immagino capelli sul corto ma non troppo, un po' mossi, rigorosamente tinti, sempre freschi di parrucchiera.


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ho mal di stomaco.
> :unhappy:


Un po' di Maalox?


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma infatti la fcavia peruviana rende troppo bene l'idea delle rose in testa (nel pelo
> E tua nonna aveva ragione. Se una è bella di suo,* anche se indossa vestiti comprati al mercato o esce coi capelli in disordine,* resterà attraente.



orrore

vuoi far andare di traverso l'ape a Lothar per caso??


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> orrore
> 
> vuoi far andare di traverso l'ape a Lothar per caso??


Ha ragione Anais!

I vestiti del mercato e dei cinesi e i capelli selvaggi hanno un ruolo fondamentale nel mio look! Una vera donna deve avere quel nonsoché di tamarro!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ha ragione Anais!
> 
> I vestiti del mercato e dei cinesi e i capelli selvaggi hanno un ruolo fondamentale nel mio look! Una vera donna deve avere quel nonsoché di tamarro!


..ma che belinata galattica...mi meravigli Sole???ma chi frequenti???i portuali..forse???:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ha ragione Anais!
> 
> I vestiti del mercato e dei cinesi e i capelli selvaggi hanno un ruolo fondamentale nel mio look! Una vera donna deve avere quel nonsoché di tamarro!


Spero che tu scelga i jeans con i lustrini oppure le borchiette nelle tasche posteriori, altrimenti non vale


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..ma che belinata galattica...mi meravigli Sole???ma chi frequenti???i portuali..forse???:smile::smile::smile:


Lothar, ma tu ci sei mai stato con una donna un po' tamarra? Non tanto eh! Solo un po'!


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..ma che belinata galattica...mi meravigli Sole???ma chi frequenti???i portuali..forse???:smile::smile::smile:


Beh, detta da uno che se le donne se le pesca in siti di incontri è tutto dire.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Beh, detta da uno che se le donne se le pesca in siti di incontri è tutto dire.


Forse sei relativamente nuova e non sai una cosa fondamentale: i siti di incontri sono pieni di donne di gran classe


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Spero che tu scelga i jeans con i lustrini oppure le borchiette nelle tasche posteriori, altrimenti non vale


Io indosso solo gonne e vestiti! Ultimamente qualche borchietta e qualche lustrino l'ho messo su, in effetti. Ma poca roba... generalmente tendo alla semplicità. La tamarraggine è qualcosa che viene da dentro... ma come faccio a spiegarlo? Ci vorrebbe Quintina, lei lo sa spiegare bene cos'è lo spirito tamarro!


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Beh, detta da uno che se le donne se le pesca in siti di incontri è tutto dire.





farfalla ha detto:


> Forse sei relativamente nuova e non sai una cosa fondamentale: i siti di incontri sono pieni di donne di gran classe


Io la donna tipo dei siti d'incontri me la immagino tutta tirata e laccata, appena uscita dall'estetista, rigorosamente su tacco 12 e minigonna inguinale.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse sei relativamente nuova e non sai una cosa fondamentale: i siti di incontri sono pieni di donne di gran classe


Be'Farfy,dipende da quello che scrivi nel profilo..io mica metto ''basta che respirano''


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Sole...ad un'incontro arrivo una tipa,operaia,autista muletto,e capa RdB....quella era abbastanza maraglia.ovvio 2 chiacchere e dobrosolj.........
> un'altra  volta,un'infermiera con un vestito a fiori,che neanche le badanti osano...:smile::smile::smile:..non ti dico la gioia...


Vabbè, ma allora non hai capito cosa intendo. Tu per tamarra intendi sciatta. Io intendo alla mano, un po' azzoccolata ma senza sembrare un'aspirante Barbie.

Hai presente Julia Roberts nel film 'Erin Brockovich'? Ecco, quella per me è la donna tamarra al punto giusto. La donna tamarra ha la cicca perennemente in bocca, le gambe al vento, dice le parolacce e porta i capelli tutti spettinati. Aggiungi una Kia nera con musica rock a tutto volume e il quadro è perfetto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Sole...ad un'incontro arrivo una tipa,operaia,autista muletto,e capa RdB....quella era abbastanza maraglia.ovvio 2 chiacchere e dobrosolj.........
> un'altra volta,un'infermiera con un vestito a fiori,che neanche le badanti osano...:smile::smile::smile:..non ti dico la gioia...


Il rosso è mio
Mia mamma ha fatto l'operaia in catena di montaggio per 35 anni. Si veste al mercato, questo le consente la sua pensione e quella di mio padre (operaio anche lui)
Raramente ho visto una donna di 70 anni che riesce ad essere sempre a posto come lei. Non ci riesco nemmeno io che lavoro in  una multinazionale e che prendo uno stipendio che è il doppio della sua pensione
Coni loro risparmi di una vita mi hanno aiutato a comprare la casa dove vivo. La dignità e la signorilità non si comprano
Vergognati davvero Lothar


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io la donna tipo dei siti d'incontri me la immagino tutta tirata e laccata, appena uscita dall'estetista, rigorosamente su tacco 12 e minigonna inguinale.


A parte la minigonna, mi sa che adesso vado a iscrivermi in qualche sito


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il rosso è mio
> Mia mamma ha fatto l'operaia in catena di montaggio per 35 anni. Si veste al mercato, questo le consente la sua pensione e quella di mio padre (operaio anche lui)
> Raramente ho visto una donna di 70 anni che riesce ad essere sempre a posto come lei. Non ci riesco nemmeno io che lavoro in  una multinazionale e che prendo uno stipendio che è il doppio della sua pensione
> Coni loro risparmi di una vita mi hanno aiutato a comprare la casa dove vivo. La dignità e la signorilità non si comprano
> Vergognati davvero Lothar


Concordo.


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.


Anch'io. Ma stavolta non penso che Lothar volesse disprezzare un'intera categoria (almeno me lo auguro). 
Mi ha dato l'impressione che davvero volesse descrivere (a modo suo eh) le due tipe che ha conosciuto.
Spero non sia così superficiale... se fossi un uomo non potrei che apprezzare una donna che lavora duramente e si dà da fare per essere indipendente.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ma stavolta non penso che Lothar volesse disprezzare un'intera categoria (almeno me lo auguro).
> Mi ha dato l'impressione che davvero volesse descrivere (a modo suo eh) le due tipe che ha conosciuto.
> Spero non sia così superficiale... se fossi un uomo non potrei che apprezzare una donna che lavora duramente e si dà da fare per essere indipendente.


Bè il vestito a fiori era abbastanza indicativo però.........


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma allora non hai capito cosa intendo. Tu per tamarra intendi sciatta. Io intendo alla mano, un po' azzoccolata ma senza sembrare un'aspirante Barbie.
> 
> Hai presente Julia Roberts nel film 'Erin Brockovich'? Ecco, quella per me è la donna tamarra al punto giusto. La donna tamarra ha la cicca perennemente in bocca, le gambe al vento, dice le parolacce e porta i capelli tutti spettinati. Aggiungi una Kia nera con musica rock a tutto volume e il quadro è perfetto


Si. 
Quella era veramente una donna tamarra 
Io in effetti rido, ma sono veramente il contrario.
Non mi vesto firmata, anche per una questione di principio ma sia di comportamenti che di modi di primo acchito appaio piuttosto "delicata"...modello Gwyneth Paltrow.
Comunque si trovano dei vestiti belli eleganti e fini senza dover andare nelle boutique costose.
E i miei figli li vesto all'oviesse, o negozi simili, tanto più che tute e pantaloni comodi non mettono...a scuola è tutto un correre e far scivolate con le ginocchia sul pavimento, poi stanno seduti ore...la comodità prima di tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Mi viene in mente il film "Non ti muovere"


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il rosso è mio
> Mia mamma ha fatto l'operaia in catena di montaggio per 35 anni. Si veste al mercato, questo le consente la sua pensione e quella di mio padre (operaio anche lui)
> Raramente ho visto una donna di 70 anni che riesce ad essere sempre a posto come lei. Non ci riesco nemmeno io che lavoro in  una multinazionale e che prendo uno stipendio che è il doppio della sua pensione
> Coni loro risparmi di una vita mi hanno aiutato a comprare la casa dove vivo. La dignità e la signorilità non si comprano
> Vergognati davvero Lothar


*Quoto! 
*
Ciao

non ho mai visto una donna più signora, elegante, sofisticata e piena di sapere di mia nonna. 
era una contadina! figlia, di una donna che l'ha cresciuta da sola! 
te le sogni, delle donne così!

sienne


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè il vestito a fiori era abbastanza indicativo però.........


Può essere che io non abbia colto la sfumatura snob del suo discorso. Se è così mi spiace avergli dato corda.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma allora non hai capito cosa intendo. Tu per tamarra intendi sciatta. Io intendo alla mano, un po' azzoccolata ma senza sembrare un'aspirante Barbie.
> 
> Hai presente Julia Roberts nel film 'Erin Brockovich'? Ecco, quella per me è la donna tamarra al punto giusto. La donna tamarra ha la cicca perennemente in bocca, le gambe al vento, dice le parolacce e porta i capelli tutti spettinati. Aggiungi una Kia nera con musica rock a tutto volume e il quadro è perfetto


Socia...posso innamorarmi ? eh ? dai....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Può essere che io non abbia colto la sfumatura snob del suo discorso. Se è così mi spiace avergli dato corda.


Non mi sembra che tu gliene abbia data....


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente il film "Non ti muovere"


Ma più che tamarra la protagonista la definirei dimessa.
Nei modi e nei comportamenti, oltre che nell'abbigliamento.
Libro stupendo e bel film con personaggi proprio nella parte


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Socia...posso innamorarmi ? eh ? dai....


Sììì! E' da tanto che qualcuno non mi broccola qui sopra, a parte Ultimo, ma lui non vale perché broccola tutte


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

è un po' il pensare di lui ... 
lo ha espresso più volte ... 
si sente superiore a tanti ... anche qui. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma più che tamarra la protagonista la definirei dimessa.
> Nei modi e nei comportamenti, oltre che nell'abbigliamento.
> *Libro stupendo e bel film con personaggi proprio nella parte*


Infatti pensavo al dismesso non al tamarro
Concordo sul neretto. Lei superlativa


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che tu gliene abbia data....


Vabbè, ho continuato a cazzeggiare con lui senza cogliere.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vabbè, ho continuato a cazzeggiare con lui senza cogliere.


Vabbè se vuoi sentirti in colpa, sentiti


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vabbè se vuoi sentirti in colpa, sentiti


Ciao

questa mi piace ... :up: ...

sienne


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sììì! E' da tanto che qualcuno non mi broccola qui sopra, a parte Ultimo, ma lui non vale perché broccola tutte


ok,è ufficiale allora 
azzoccolata e gambe al vento e io muoro !


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma più che tamarra la protagonista la definirei dimessa.
> Nei modi e nei comportamenti, oltre che nell'abbigliamento.
> Libro stupendo e bel film con personaggi proprio nella parte


Condivido.

La donna tamarra come la intendo io è anche casinara e allegra. A volte sembra allegra anche quando dentro vorrebbe sparire... ma qui andiamo davvero nei risvolti psicologici più nascosti


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vabbè se vuoi sentirti in colpa, sentiti


Ebbè, io mi nutro di sensi di colpa e seghe mentali!


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ok,è ufficiale allora
> azzoccolata e gambe al vento e io muoro !


Ti manderò presto un mp con la mia foto mentre lavo la mia Kia nera in minigonna :mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ti manderò presto un mp con la mia foto mentre lavo la mia Kia nera in minigonna :mrgreen:


aspe'.....ah.....aahh
(dove cavolo sono i fazzolettini ? )  :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Niente avviso: avviene tutto in automatico. Ma ti confermerò appena sarò bannata


grazie
alle volte non riesco ad accedere
e mi chiedevo se per caso 
la causa fosse una sospensione


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> aspe'.....ah.....aahh
> (dove cavolo sono i fazzolettini ? )  :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io indosso solo gonne e vestiti! Ultimamente qualche borchietta e qualche lustrino l'ho messo su, in effetti. Ma poca roba... generalmente tendo alla semplicità. La tamarraggine è qualcosa che viene da dentro... ma come faccio a spiegarlo? Ci vorrebbe Quintina, lei lo sa spiegare bene cos'è lo spirito tamarro!


una donna può indossare
i vesti ed accessori più eleganti e prestigiosi
ma non può camuffare
la sua educazione, i gesti, i modi di fare...
se una donna è tamarra inside
lo si vede a Km di distanza


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente il film "Non ti muovere"


un film splendido, 
ma così crudo e violento
da star male
Penelope non l'ho trovata tamarra
ma solo figlia della povertà


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il rosso è mio
> Mia mamma ha fatto l'operaia in catena di montaggio per 35 anni. Si veste al mercato, questo le consente la sua pensione e quella di mio padre (operaio anche lui)
> Raramente ho visto una donna di 70 anni che riesce ad essere sempre a posto come lei. Non ci riesco nemmeno io che lavoro in  una multinazionale e che prendo uno stipendio che è il doppio della sua pensione
> Coni loro risparmi di una vita mi hanno aiutato a comprare la casa dove vivo. La dignità e la signorilità non si comprano
> Vergognati davvero Lothar



Dopo che ti rispondo do il rosso anch'io. Operai o non, ricchi o poveri, vestiti o non vestiti, non si giudica ne tanto meno si appella qualcuno o qualcosa dando negatività all'immagine di chicchessia. 

Bravissima Farfalla!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sììì! E' da tanto che qualcuno non mi broccola qui sopra, a parte Ultimo, ma lui non vale perché broccola tutte



 auhauhauhauhauha 

vado a guardarmi le tette, cioè, voglio dire il profilo.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ok,è ufficiale allora
> azzoccolata e gambe al vento e io muoro !



Non di morte naturale, se continui. Smamma! 



O perlomeno, prendi il numeretto. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> una donna può indossare
> i vesti ed accessori più eleganti e prestigiosi
> ma non può camuffare
> la sua educazione, i gesti, i modi di fare...
> ...



Non voglio risultare volgare, di oscuro c'è ne uno, gli altri son nessuno. Ma un culo tamarro com'è ?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> un film splendido,
> ma così crudo e violento
> da star male
> Penelope non l'ho trovata tamarra
> ma solo figlia della povertà


Nemmeno io
I miei interventi si riferivano solo al post di Lothar
Essere tamarra é un'sltra cosa


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie
> alle volte non riesco ad accedere
> e mi chiedevo se per caso
> la causa fosse una sospensione


e certo ...sei proprio un elemento da bannare:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ma stavolta non penso che Lothar volesse disprezzare un'intera categoria (almeno me lo auguro).
> Mi ha dato l'impressione che davvero volesse descrivere (a modo suo eh) le due tipe che ha conosciuto.
> Spero non sia così superficiale... se fossi un uomo non potrei che apprezzare una donna che lavora duramente e si dà da fare per essere indipendente.


Meno male che ci sei tu Sole,le altre sono deboli di comprendonio...c'e'poco da fare sono nate cosi'.Pensa cara.il mio migliore amico e'un ex operaio.terza elementare,che adesso e'il boss di un potentissimo sindacato....era e  rimane amico fraterno.Tu hai capito che io descrivevo una persona,senza il minimo commento...tra l'altro se tra 350 operai lei era la rdb,voleva dire che mica era cretina..no???
ciao ciao


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo ...sei proprio un elemento da bannare:rotfl:


Infatti.
Mi stupisco che non sia già stata "allontanata" :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu Sole,le altre sono deboli di comprendonio...c'e'poco da fare sono nate cosi'.Pensa cara.il mio migliore amico e'un ex operaio.terza elementare,che adesso e'il boss di un potentissimo sindacato....era e rimane amico fraterno.Tu hai capito che io descrivevo una persona,senza il minimo commento...tra l'altro se tra 350 operai lei era la *rdb,voleva dire che mica era cretina*..no???
> ciao ciao



Guarda che così è ancora peggio.
 La scarti anche se è una donna intelligente, solo perchè non è vestita come dici tu?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che così è ancora peggio.
> La scarti anche se è una donna intelligente, solo perchè non è vestita come dici tu?


Ma conoscendolo lui guarda molto anche a come una donna è fatta...
Ho ben visto come sbirciava il culo a sbriciolata...
Ma lei lo guardava dicendo con gli occhi...se mi tocchi ti sbriciolo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma conoscendolo lui guarda molto anche a come una donna è fatta...
> Ho ben visto come sbirciava il culo a sbriciolata...
> Ma lei lo guardava dicendo con gli occhi...se mi tocchi ti sbriciolo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non stento a crederlo ma di questo non ha parlato


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma conoscendolo lui guarda molto anche a come una donna è fatta...
> Ho ben visto come sbirciava il culo a sbriciolata...
> Ma lei lo guardava dicendo con gli occhi...se mi tocchi ti sbriciolo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Amico cosa ci vuoi fare...qui ci sono le maestrine mai godute,dure di comprendonio...tu l'hai capito al volo,Sole pure .lei no.deve trovare sempre un'appiglio.

Allora caro mio,immagina tipa piu'alta di me,e il doppio di stazza...secondo te poteva andare bene???

 Giorni fa'invece il di picche l'ho beccato io.ma me lo sono cercato.......


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico cosa ci vuoi fare...qui ci sono le maestrine mai godute,dure di comprendonio...tu l'hai capito al volo,Sole pure .lei no.deve trovare sempre un'appiglio.
> 
> *Allora caro mio,immagina tipa piu'alta di me,e il doppio di stazza...secondo te poteva andare bene???
> 
> *Giorni fa'invece il di picche l'ho beccato io.ma me lo sono cercato.......


Come mai questa cosa la dici ora e prima ti sei limitato a parlare dei vestiti?
Fai sempre più bella figura a dire che hai scritto una stronzata. Capita a tutti.  L'arrampicata sugli specchi non ti riesce benissimo


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> una donna può indossare
> i vesti ed accessori più eleganti e prestigiosi
> ma non può camuffare
> la sua educazione, i gesti, i modi di fare...
> ...



vero, e vale anche il contrario
un po' quello che diceva Farfalla, la classe o come la vogliamo chiamare si vede sempre, anche con abiti dimessi
i vestiti cinesi invece tendo a bocciarli per la puzza, hanno un odore di plastica ma non come la nostra:singleeye:


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come mai questa cosa la dici ora e prima ti sei limitato a parlare dei vestiti?
> Fai sempre più bella figura a dire che hai scritto una stronzata. Capita a tutti.  L'arrampicata sugli specchi non ti riesce benissimo



io credo che Lothar abbia voluto sottolineare il primo acchito
quindi ovviamente se al primo sguardo non vede la classe, che è quello che cerca, non gli va!
al paga mia l'occ, come si dice qua


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> io credo che Lothar abbia voluto sottolineare il primo acchito
> quindi ovviamente se al primo sguardo non vede la classe, che è quello che cerca, non gli va!
> al paga mia l'occ, come si dice qua


 
la classe e'relativa la mia giovin amica,si presento in maglietta bianca ,jeans,e scarpe di gomma...e piu'o meno sempre cosi'l'ho vista,dopo.ma se c'e'attrazione chisse ne frega.Con l'operaia non c'era.Punto.


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la classe e'relativa la mia giovin amica,si presento in maglietta bianca ,jeans,e scarpe di gomma...e piu'o meno sempre cosi'l'ho vista,dopo.ma se c'e'attrazione chisse ne frega.Con l'operaia non c'era.Punto.


ok, però pensavo proprio al primo incontro
nel senso: in linea generale, se ci si tiene a fare bella figura, ci si mette in bella copia:mrgreen:, no?
se tale presentazione risulta un mezzo disastro, ovviamente non si ha gusto, proprio
in seguito chiaramente le cose cambiano, nessuno è sempre al top

sembrano discorsi particolarmente sciocchi, tuttavia ritengo che l'interesse per un appuntamento si veda anche dalla cura con la quale ci si dedica per prepararsi, è una sorta di pensiero che si dedica all'altra persona...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, però pensavo proprio al primo incontro
> nel senso: in linea generale, se ci si tiene a fare bella figura, ci si mette in bella copia:mrgreen:, no?
> se tale presentazione risulta un mezzo disastro, ovviamente non si ha gusto, proprio
> in seguito chiaramente le cose cambiano, nessuno è sempre al top
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te
Dopodichè non sappiamo nulla di queste due donne. Credo che probabilmente erano al massimo di come potessero essere. Il "vestito a fiori" magari per lei era l'abito della festa. 
Ripeto mi avesse detto era brutta antipatica e che ne so cosa avrei assolutamente capito. Gusti sono gusti. 
Ma sottolineare operaia e badante davvero lo trovo di pessimo gusto,
Sarò fatta male io, che me ne frego della classe sociale delle persone.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico cosa ci vuoi fare...qui ci sono le maestrine mai godute,dure di comprendonio...tu l'hai capito al volo,Sole pure .lei no.deve trovare sempre un'appiglio.
> 
> Allora caro mio,immagina tipa piu'alta di me,e il doppio di stazza...secondo te poteva andare bene???
> 
> Giorni fa'invece il di picche l'ho beccato io.ma me lo sono cercato.......


Amico mio io abituato a donne alte il doppio di me...
Ma combatto con la coadura mai paura!
At salut...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, però pensavo proprio al primo incontro
> nel senso: in linea generale, se ci si tiene a fare bella figura, ci si mette in bella copia:mrgreen:, no?
> se tale presentazione risulta un mezzo disastro, ovviamente non si ha gusto, proprio
> in seguito chiaramente le cose cambiano, nessuno è sempre al top
> ...


eh seeee...mi hanno raccontato di uomini che si presentano in tuta....
va detto che molte venivano dal lavoro...e se non hai ruoli importanti,non ci vai tanto elegante.
Io vado con quello che indosso quel giorno,mi e'capitato in giacca e cravatta, spezzato quasi sempre...
ma anche pantaloni e camicia,pero'il tutto ben curato.
solo dalla ragazzina andai in jeans sbiaditi e camicia fuori dai pantaloni..scelta giustissima


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> Dopodichè non sappiamo nulla di queste due donne. Credo che probabilmente erano al massimo di come potessero essere. Il "vestito a fiori" magari per lei era l'abito della festa.
> Ripeto mi avesse detto era brutta antipatica e che ne so cosa avrei assolutamente capito. Gusti sono gusti.
> Ma sottolineare operaia e badante davvero lo trovo di pessimo gusto,
> Sarò fatta male io, che me ne frego della classe sociale delle persone.


ti dirò che a me certi abbigliamenti fanno anche tenerezza
parlo degli uomini, mi fanno pensare a cosa mai gli attraversasse la mente quando hanno scelto di indossare proprio "quel" capo di abbigliamento:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti dirò che a me certi abbigliamenti fanno anche tenerezza
> parlo degli uomini, mi fanno pensare a cosa mai gli attraversasse la mente quando hanno scelto di indossare proprio "quel" capo di abbigliamento:singleeye:


Secondo me facciamo due discorsi diversi.

Ci sono persone che non possono scegliere come vestirsi, non per questo devono essere trattate come non degne. E poi non degne di che? Di una scopata?
Scusa non ce l'ho con te, ma davvero sono discorsi che mi fanno partire l'embolo.


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me facciamo due discorsi diversi.
> 
> Ci sono persone che non possono scegliere come vestirsi, non per questo devono essere trattate come non degne. E poi non degne di che? Di una scopata?
> Scusa non ce l'ho con te, ma davvero sono discorsi che mi fanno partire l'embolo.



vero, sono 2 discorsi diversi
io parlavo di gusto, a prescindere dalle possibilità economiche, che non mi interessano, a parte le mie ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero, sono 2 discorsi diversi
> io parlavo di gusto, a prescindere dalle possibilità economiche, che non mi interessano, a parte le mie ovviamente


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti dirò che a me certi abbigliamenti fanno anche tenerezza
> parlo degli uomini, mi fanno pensare a cosa mai gli attraversasse la mente quando hanno scelto di indossare proprio "quel" capo di abbigliamento:singleeye:


Onestamente debbo tutto a mia moglie,con l'accoppiamento dei colori ero una frana,adesso ho quasi imparato..ma l'eleganza e la classe o le hai o nada de nada.Coppia di conoscenti stra ricchi...se li vedi sembrano due barboni..ora i pantaloni da uomo vanno stretti in fondo??lui li ha larghi...magari marron con maglia viola.potrebbe comprarsi il mondo,e fa'il vu cumpra'...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

Burp! altro rosso altra corsa, ma preferisco le bionde. 


















































Le more le brune le verdi le gialle....


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Onestamente debbo tutto a mia moglie,con l'accoppiamento dei colori ero una frana,adesso ho quasi imparato..ma l'eleganza e la classe o le hai o nada de nada.Coppia di conoscenti stra ricchi...se li vedi sembrano due barboni..ora i pantaloni da uomo vanno stretti in fondo??lui li ha larghi...magari marron con maglia viola.potrebbe comprarsi il mondo,e fa'il vu cumpra'...



vabbè dai, per un uomo è più facile non sbagliare!
noi donne invece siamo più a rischio


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me facciamo due discorsi diversi.
> 
> Ci sono persone che non possono scegliere come vestirsi, non per questo devono essere trattate come non degne. E poi non degne di che? Di una scopata?
> Scusa non ce l'ho con te, ma davvero sono discorsi che mi fanno partire l'embolo.


Ma perché?
Senza voler sminuire Lothar (fa tutto da solo) ti preoccupa l'opinione di uno che cerca in chat apposite "donne di classe" da scopare (oh mica una cosa squallida; prima prendono un aperitivo o un caffè) e ti fa partire l'embolo che le valuti in base a parametri tutti suoi in cui fa rientrare gusti sull'abbigliamento e considerazioni culturali o sociali? 
E pensi pure che per andare in motel con uno sconosciuto si siano messe al meglio delle loro possibilità e chiedi che venga apprezzato lo sforzo?!
Ma di cosa stai parlando?! Di che cosa lo vuoi convincere?!:unhappy:

Essere considerate mal godute da chi considera ben godute quelle che sceglie lui dovrebbe essere una medaglia al merito.


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Senza voler sminuire Lothar (fa tutto da solo) ti preoccupa l'opinione di uno che cerca in chat apposite "donne di classe" da scopare (oh mica una cosa squallida; prima prendono un aperitivo o un caffè) e ti fa partire l'embolo che le valuti in base a parametri tutti suoi in cui fa rientrare gusti sull'abbigliamento e considerazioni culturali o sociali?
> E pensi pure che per andare in motel con uno sconosciuto si siano messe al meglio delle loro possibilità e chiedi che venga apprezzato lo sforzo?!
> Ma di cosa stai parlando?! Di che cosa lo vuoi convincere?!:unhappy:
> ...



ma che significa?
è sempre un appuntamento, cercato e voluto, secondo me è ovvio che ci tengano ad essere al meglio
però ammetto di non conoscere affatto questo tipo di dinamiche


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Senza voler sminuire Lothar (fa tutto da solo) ti preoccupa l'opinione di uno che cerca in chat apposite "donne di classe" da scopare (oh mica una cosa squallida; prima prendono un aperitivo o un caffè) e ti fa partire l'embolo che le valuti in base a parametri tutti suoi in cui fa rientrare gusti sull'abbigliamento e considerazioni culturali o sociali?
> E pensi pure che per andare in motel con uno sconosciuto si siano messe al meglio delle loro possibilità e chiedi che venga apprezzato lo sforzo?!
> Ma di cosa stai parlando?! Di che cosa lo vuoi convincere?!:unhappy:
> ...


Ma non lo voglio convincere di nulla
Non credo nelle missioni impossibile
Cerco solo di non lasciare che un concetto così becero passi innosservato.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che significa?
> è sempre un appuntamento, cercato e voluto, secondo me è ovvio che ci tengano ad essere al meglio
> però ammetto di non conoscere affatto questo tipo di dinamiche


Nemmeno io le conosco. Ma credo che sia ovvio che a un primo appuntamento una cerchi di essere al meglio.
Ripeto puoi toppare. Puoi essere volgare. Ma se è lampante che questo è il massimo che mi posso permettere esigo il rispetto
Non dico che mi devi trombare per forza, anzi. Ma almeno evita di metterti su un piedistallo perchè indossi camicia giacca e cravatta.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che significa?
> *è sempre un appuntamento, cercato e voluto, secondo me è ovvio che ci tengano ad essere al meglio*
> però ammetto di non conoscere affatto questo tipo di dinamiche





farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io le conosco. Ma credo che sia ovvio che a un primo appuntamento una cerchi di essere al meglio.
> Ripeto puoi toppare. Puoi essere volgare. Ma *se è lampante che questo è il massimo che mi posso permettere esigo il rispetto*
> Non dico che mi devi trombare per forza, anzi. Ma almeno evita di metterti su un piedistallo perchè indossi camicia giacca e cravatta.


Se lui le sceglie per trombarsele perché le apprezza (comunque siano vestite perché va apprezzato lo sforzo di presentarsi al meglio) una dovrebbe sentirsi apprezzata? Se lui le scarta per qualsiasi motivo lo deve fare con rispetto?
Ma dove sta il rispetto in queste situazioni? Dove sta l'apprezzamento: nell'essere considerate trombabili?
E' un appuntamento come qualsiasi altro appuntamento?!
Magari capisco meno di voi queste dinamiche ma io ho capito che le cerca su un sito di incontri, tipo quelli di cui si vedono pubblicità sul tono: "vuoi conoscere mogli insoddisfatte" o "incontri hot con casalinghe vogliose" in cui credevo si trovassero solo professioniste, intendo quelle che si fanno pagare, ma lui dice che è tutto gratis.


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io le conosco. Ma credo che sia ovvio che a un primo appuntamento una cerchi di essere al meglio.
> Ripeto puoi toppare. Puoi essere volgare. Ma se è lampante che questo è il massimo che mi posso permettere esigo il rispetto
> Non dico che mi devi trombare per forza, anzi. Ma almeno evita di metterti su un piedistallo perchè indossi camicia giacca e cravatta.


infatti
e, mi sbaglierò, ma a me sembra ancora più ovvio che in questi casi conti molto il fatto se il tipo o la tipa ispirino o meno, si è lì per quello, no?
quindi capisco Lothar che vorrebbe sempre trovarsi davanti la classe fatta persona
ma capisco anche la tipa che invece vorrebbe ad es. un rude grezzone con la camicia aperta e i jeans strappati...e si trova davanti Lothar azzimato:singleeye:
che poi però rimane un mistero cosa servano le foto prima...
senza il previo invio di foto, si capisce di più


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se lui le sceglie per trombarsele perché le apprezza (comunque siano vestite perché va apprezzato lo sforzo di presentarsi al meglio) una dovrebbe sentirsi apprezzata? Se lui le scarta per qualsiasi motivo lo deve fare con rispetto?
> Ma dove sta il rispetto in queste situazioni? Dove sta l'apprezzamento: nell'essere considerate trombabili?
> E' un appuntamento come qualsiasi altro appuntamento?!*
> Magari capisco meno di voi queste dinamiche ma io ho capito che le cerca su un sito di incontri, tipo quelli di cui si vedono pubblicità sul tono: "vuoi conoscere mogli insoddisfatte" o "incontri hot con casalinghe vogliose" in cui credevo si trovassero solo professioniste, intendo quelle che si fanno pagare, ma lui dice che è tutto gratis.



ma io che ne so?
mi riferivo alle basilari regole dell'educazione, tutto qua


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io che ne so?
> mi riferivo alle basilari regole dell'educazione, tutto qua


Idem


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lui le sceglie per trombarsele perché le apprezza (comunque siano vestite perché va apprezzato lo sforzo di presentarsi al meglio) una dovrebbe sentirsi apprezzata? Se lui le scarta per qualsiasi motivo lo deve fare con rispetto?
> Ma dove sta il rispetto in queste situazioni? Dove sta l'apprezzamento: nell'essere considerate trombabili?
> E' un appuntamento come qualsiasi altro appuntamento?!
> Magari capisco meno di voi queste dinamiche ma io ho capito che le cerca su un sito di incontri, tipo quelli di cui si vedono pubblicità sul tono: "vuoi conoscere mogli insoddisfatte" o "incontri hot con casalinghe vogliose" in cui credevo si trovassero solo professioniste, intendo quelle che si fanno pagare, ma lui dice che è tutto gratis.



Educazione solo educazione e rispetto per chi non ha la fortuna che può avere avuto lui 
Il resto non mi riguarda


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2013)

In situazioni del genere immagino che Lothar sia un minimo educato e magari possa anche offrire il caffè e non dica alla capitata (mal o ben dipende dai punti di vista) che non è abbastanza di classe. L'ha detto a noi per vantarsi che le tizie che sceglie sono di classe. A me stupiva l'embolo per un giudizio classista su una trombabile o no. Mi sembra una cosa alla Tarantino come richiedere eleganza nello sparare a qualcuno. E' un contesto dove non vedo né classe, né eleganza e dove non riesco ad applicare categorie di politicamente corretto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Educazione solo educazione e rispetto per chi non ha la fortuna che può avere avuto lui
> Il resto non mi riguarda


Ora come ora l'unica fortuna, a parte la salute, è quella di non essere stato beccato dalla moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Educazione solo educazione e rispetto per chi non ha la fortuna che può avere avuto lui
> Il resto non mi riguarda


guarda che io non sono l'illustre paesano che arriva a casa la sera,con l'elicottero rosso.piantala.

lo sapevi che la mancanza del sesso,rende acidi???....tu ne sai qualcosa,da quel che scrivi...

buona serata.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In situazioni del genere immagino che Lothar sia un minimo educato e magari possa anche offrire il caffè e non dica alla capitata (mal o ben dipende dai punti di vista) che non è abbastanza di classe. L'ha detto a noi per vantarsi che le tizie che sceglie sono di classe. A me stupiva l'embolo per un giudizio classista su una trombabile o no. Mi sembra una cosa alla Tarantino come richiedere eleganza nello sparare a qualcuno. E' un contesto dove non vedo né classe, né eleganza e dove non riesco ad applicare categorie di politicamente corretto.


La differenza è che tu l'hai letto su una trombaibile o meno.
Io l'ho letto nei confronti di una donna. Non sono cavoli miei il perchè del loro appuntamento
Che Lothar le abbia offerto caffè e aperitivo non ne dubito. E' un signore, almeno all'apparenza.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> guarda che io non sono l'illustre paesano che arriva a casa la sera,con l'elicottero rosso.piantala.
> *
> lo sapevi che la mancanza del sesso,rende acidi???....tu ne sai qualcosa,da quel che scrivi...
> 
> *buona serata.


Questo per dimostrare quello che ho scritto sopra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza è che tu l'hai letto su una trombaibile o meno.
> Io l'ho letto nei confronti di una donna. Non sono cavoli miei il perchè del loro appuntamento
> Che Lothar le abbia offerto caffè e aperitivo non ne dubito. E' un signore, almeno all'apparenza.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Mi accusate sempre di non stare dalla parte delle donne
Ho semplicemente dimostrato il contrario


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In situazioni del genere immagino che Lothar sia un minimo educato e magari possa anche offrire il caffè e non dica alla capitata (mal o ben dipende dai punti di vista) che non è abbastanza di classe. L'ha detto a noi per vantarsi che le tizie che sceglie sono di classe. A me stupiva l'embolo per un giudizio classista su una trombabile o no. Mi sembra una cosa alla Tarantino come richiedere eleganza nello sparare a qualcuno. E' un contesto dove non vedo né classe, né eleganza e dove non riesco ad applicare categorie di politicamente corretto.



ma veramente non capisco cosa ci trovi di strano
allora secondo te si dovrebbe andare a questo tipo di appuntamenti direttamente ignudi?:singleeye:
per dire che un conto sono le intenzioni del momento, un conto il proprio modo di essere in generale


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo per dimostrare quello che ho scritto sopra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen:

però anche Lothar prima ha ammesso che i soldi non fanno mica la classe


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo per dimostrare quello che ho scritto sopra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



parlo seriamente..poi la chiudo qua'...mi hai tirato per i capelli,poi e'una battuta come un'altra no??
senza offesa..non sei neanche la lontana parente della Farfy che,simpaticamente,scherzava con il cameriere a quel pranzo.ma tant'e'....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma veramente non capisco cosa ci trovi di strano
> allora secondo te si dovrebbe andare a questo tipo di appuntamenti direttamente ignudi?:singleeye:
> per dire che un conto sono le intenzioni del momento, un conto il proprio modo di essere in generale


Intendevo che è come criticare un assassino perché ha usato un fucile mentre una pistola automatica è più rispettosa. Insomma quello di quegli incontri lo trovo un contesto incongruo per queste osservazioni. 
Se una si mette in quella situazione (e se uno si mette in quella situazione) l'essere scelta o no prescinde da valutazioni di classe, qualunque sia l'accezione data al termine.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> parlo seriamente..poi la chiudo qua'...mi hai tirato per i capelli,poi e'una battuta come un'altra no??
> senza offesa..non sei neanche la lontana parente della Farfy che,simpaticamente,scherzava con il cameriere a quel pranzo.ma tant'e'....


ma Lothar non c'entra nulla
io sono sempre io
A volte non ti rendi conto di essere offensivo. Questo nulla c'entra con il fatto che io sia simpatica o meno
Se ti incontro e devo ridere con te, lo faccio senza alcun problema esattamente come faccio con tutti
Non per questo sto zitta quando leggo certe cose
Ripeto saranno le mie umili origini che si sono sentite calpestate ma mi è partito l'embolo
Mettiti nei panni di una donna che, si prepara meglio che può per incontrarti (lasciamo perdere le motivazioni di questo incontro, sono affari vostri) e tu ti limiti a pensare a come cazzo è vestita senza andare oltre. 
Secondo me declassifica te non lei. Tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma Lothar non c'entra nulla
> io sono sempre io
> A volte non ti rendi conto di essere offensivo. Questo nulla c'entra con il fatto che io sia simpatica o meno
> Se ti incontro e devo ridere con te, lo faccio senza alcun problema esattamente come faccio con tutti
> ...


:up:
Però si incontrano per trombare eh. E' meglio se dice che non gli piace perché ha la gobba al naso o poco seno? E lei accetterà o meno in base a considerazioni simili, no? Non si scelgono guardando l'anima, no?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Però si incontrano per trombare eh. E' meglio se dice che non gli piace perché ha la gobba al naso o poco seno? E lei accetterà o meno in base a considerazioni simili, no? Non si scelgono guardando l'anima, no?


Perche'tu credi che io esprima giudizi alla fine??per chi mi hai preso???

Se non mi interessano dico''ci risentiamo'' e le saluto molto cordialmente...viceversa''ci rivediamo??''.


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che è come criticare un assassino perché ha usato un fucile mentre una pistola automatica è più rispettosa. Insomma quello di quegli incontri lo trovo un contesto incongruo per queste osservazioni.
> Se una si mette in quella situazione (e se uno si mette in quella situazione) l'essere scelta o no prescinde da valutazioni di classe, qualunque sia l'accezione data al termine.


Direi che in effetti il ragionamento non fa una piega.
Concordo


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Però si incontrano per trombare eh. E' meglio se dice che non gli piace perché ha la gobba al naso o poco seno? E lei accetterà o meno in base a considerazioni simili, no? Non si scelgono guardando l'anima, no?



ma se a Lothar attira la classe!
è quello che vuole vedere, mi sembra di capire
se una non gli piace perchè per i suoi canoni è tamarra, che senso avrebbe continuare l'appuntamento?
forse dovrebbe spiegare meglio cosa intende


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Però si incontrano per trombare eh. E' meglio se dice che non gli piace perché ha la gobba al naso o poco seno? E lei accetterà o meno in base a considerazioni simili, no? Non si scelgono guardando l'anima, no?


Con tutti quei ...no? mi pareva un po' il modo di scrivere di Conte :mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se a Lothar attira la classe!
> è quello che vuole vedere, mi sembra di capire
> se una non gli piace perchè per i suoi canoni è tamarra, che senso avrebbe continuare l'appuntamento?
> forse dovrebbe spiegare meglio cosa intende


E se non gli piacciono le scartera'.
Forse dovrebbe essere piu' chiaro sui suoi gusti prima di incontrarle.
Ma poi...nessuno riuscira' a convincermi che nei siti di incontro per sesso si trovano donne o uomini di classe (In senso ampio)
Limite mio eh


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma se a Lothar attira la classe!
> è quello che vuole vedere, mi sembra di capire
> se una non gli piace perchè per i suoi canoni è tamarra, che senso avrebbe continuare l'appuntamento?
> forse dovrebbe spiegare meglio cosa intende


Come si vede che ragioni da donna.Quando c'è da pronare una donna la voglio tamarra,mai di classe.


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E se non gli piacciono le scartera'.
> Forse dovrebbe essere piu' chiaro sui suoi gusti prima di incontrarle.
> Ma poi...nessuno riuscira' a convincermi che nei siti di incontro per sesso si trovano donne o uomini di classe (In senso ampio)
> Limite mio eh



infatti mi chiedevo come funziona la storia delle foto, da lì si dovrebbe capire, almeno un po'
ma lui è un coraggioso e va anche al buio


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come si vede che ragioni da donna.Quando c'è da pronare una donna la voglio tamarra,mai di classe.


:unhappy:

addio...

:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> addio...
> 
> :mrgreen:


Mamma mia,ti devo insegnare a capire gli uomini....!La volgarità eccita....!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti mi chiedevo come funziona la storia delle foto, da lì si dovrebbe capire, almeno un po'
> ma lui è un coraggioso e va anche al buio



quando l'ho mandata,e mi scoccia farlo...ha sempre funzionato.l'ultima volta no,da subito mi ha scritto che non ero il suo tipo,e ci credo lei e'tipo per Bova...ma comunque voleva conoscermi.infatti ape ,chiacchere..e addio.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia,ti devo insegnare a capire gli uomini....!La volgarità eccita....!


Sul mamma mia, mettigli il punto esclamativo, altrimenti sembra che tu, scrivi alla mamma, professore dei miei stivali. :rotfl:



( fammela passà.. fammela passà... fammela passà!!) 







Che poi dico io.... insegnare alla mamma che la volgarità eccita! :carneval: Ti immagini....?


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come si vede che ragioni da donna.Quando c'è da pronare una donna la voglio tamarra,mai di classe.


Per capire.
Quindi una donna accettabilmente tamarra ti fa sesso.
Una di classe (che vuol dire tutto e niente), diciamo, dall'aspetto fine, la porteresti a cena?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Per capire.
> Quindi una donna accettabilmente tamarra ti fa sesso.
> Una di classe (che vuol dire tutto e niente), diciamo, dall'aspetto fine, la porteresti a cena?



Fare delle domande ad oscuro, è molto pericoloso.


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Per capire.
> Quindi una donna accettabilmente tamarra ti fa sesso.
> Una di classe (che vuol dire tutto e niente), diciamo, dall'aspetto fine, la porteresti a cena?


:clava:
a te no che gli vanno le piume nel naso:mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia,ti devo insegnare a capire gli uomini....!La volgarità eccita....!


Eccita alcuni uomini.


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come si vede che ragioni da donna.Quando c'è da pronare una donna la voglio tamarra,mai di classe.


Bravo!!


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> :clava:
> a te no che gli vanno le piume nel naso:mrgreen:


Ahahahahah.
Non c'e' pericolo. Non gli piacerei.
Sono modello "angelico" io. Di aspetto almeno :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Certo*



Anais ha detto:


> Per capire.
> Quindi una donna accettabilmente tamarra ti fa sesso.
> Una di classe (che vuol dire tutto e niente), diciamo, dall'aspetto fine, la porteresti a cena?


Brava,una donna di classe è per cena,passeggiata lungomare sotto la luna,donna tamarra passeggiata in pineta vista glande....!


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava,una donna di classe è per cena,passeggiata lungomare sotto la luna,donna tamarra passeggiata in pineta vista glande....!


:rotfl:
Tutto chiaro!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma Lothar non c'entra nulla
> 
> A volte non ti rendi conto di essere offensivo.


Capita tante volte anche a me sai?
Ma appunto io e lui siamo le anime nere del forum
Astaroth sia con noi!
At Salut


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Però si incontrano per trombare eh. E' meglio se dice che non gli piace perché ha la gobba al naso o poco seno? E lei accetterà o meno in base a considerazioni simili, no? Non si scelgono guardando l'anima, no?


Secondo me non hai capito quello che sto dicendo.
Io non ho il minimo dubbio che lui non dica nulla e che si comporti da gentiluomo.
Non mi interessa cosa pensano loro.
Parlavo di quello che pensa, non di quello che dice, lui
E questo pensiero non mi piace.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'tu credi che io esprima giudizi alla fine??per chi mi hai preso???
> 
> Se non mi interessano dico''ci risentiamo'' e le saluto molto cordialmente...viceversa''ci rivediamo??''.


Io questo l'avevo capito


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava,una donna di classe è per cena,passeggiata lungomare sotto la luna,donna tamarra passeggiata in pineta vista glande....!



Ora so perchè le donne di classe cornificano.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai capito quello che sto dicendo.
> Io non ho il minimo dubbio che lui non dica nulla e che si comporti da gentiluomo.
> Non mi interessa cosa pensano loro.
> Parlavo di quello che pensa, non di quello che dice, lui
> E questo pensiero non mi piace.


Immagino...
Che non ti piaccia...
Ma almeno Lothar è SINCERO.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che è come criticare un assassino perché ha usato un fucile mentre una pistola automatica è più rispettosa. Insomma quello di quegli incontri lo trovo un contesto incongruo per queste osservazioni.
> Se una si mette in quella situazione (e se uno si mette in quella situazione) l'essere scelta o no prescinde da valutazioni di classe, qualunque sia l'accezione data al termine.


Ma chi se ne frega se mi sceglie o no?
Ma mica di puó piacere a tutti
Se non piaccio a un uomo perchè ho qualche chilo in più me ne ibfischio e rispetto i suoi gusti. Ma se scopro che facendo l'operaia non posso permettermi Hermes (sto estremizzando) e lui mi prende per il culo per questo un tantino i coglioni mi girano


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu Sole,le altre sono deboli di comprendonio...c'e'poco da fare sono nate cosi'.Pensa cara.il mio migliore amico e'un ex operaio.terza elementare,che adesso e'il boss di un potentissimo sindacato....era e  rimane amico fraterno.Tu hai capito che io descrivevo una persona,senza il minimo commento...tra l'altro se tra 350 operai lei era la rdb,voleva dire che mica era cretina..no???
> ciao ciao


Eccerto, adesso sei tutto sviolinante perché ti ho difeso! Ma qualche giorno fa hai messo in dubbio le mie capacità amatorie dicendo che il mio uomo si sogna le altre! Questa cosa mi ha ferita!  Stai bene attento a non farlo più, altrimenti mi trasformo in una maestra di vita figa di legno e ti faccio il mazzo! Ricordatelo, è una minaccia


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immagino...
> Che non ti piaccia...
> Ma almeno Lothar è SINCERO.


Bè sincero...
Diciamo che sul forum lo è


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè sincero...
> Diciamo che sul forum lo è



già!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè sincero...
> Diciamo che sul forum lo è


Anche con gli amici uomini no?
Sai io gli sono debitore
Mi ha dato di quelle svegliate...
Prima anch'io ero tutto pucci pucci con le donne
e se ne aprofittavano del mio buon cuore

E tramavano alle mie spalle

Ora sono loro a tremare...

Poi credimi ho un lavorone ora 
consolare tutte quelle che lui scarta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> I miei interventi si riferivano solo al post di Lothar
> Essere tamarra é un'sltra cosa



comunque è una pellicola sconvolgente


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo ...sei proprio un elemento da bannare:rotfl:


cerchi la lite Min?:carneval:
chissà magari sono proprio da bannare
a volte non riesco a fare il login, 
e cercavo una spiegazione


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero, e vale anche il contrario
> un po' quello che diceva Farfalla, la classe o come la vogliamo chiamare si vede sempre, anche con abiti dimessi
> i vestiti cinesi invece tendo a bocciarli per la puzza, hanno un odore di plastica ma non come la nostra:singleeye:


si è vero
una persona può essere vestita
in modo umile, ma esprimere comunque
eleganza e signorilità
l'unica cosa che non sopporto 
in una donna è la volgarità gratuita
non la riesco a tollerare


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2013)

sarà





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Bravo!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> cerchi la lite Min?:carneval:
> chissà magari sono proprio da bannare
> a volte non riesco a fare il login,
> e cercavo una spiegazione


ti è forse scappata qualche parolaccia...non so...stupidino?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> si è vero
> una persona può essere vestita
> in modo umile, ma esprimere comunque
> eleganza e signorilità
> ...


Ma il bello di una persona è quando si sveste
e come si sveste no?

Quello che c'è sotto importa no?

Infatti con i gambaletti mi tieni mooooooooooooooooooooooolto distante da te...


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti è forse scappata qualche parolaccia...non so...stupidino?


sapessi Min, sapessi...
chissà...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il bello di una persona è quando si sveste
> e come si sveste no?
> 
> Quello che c'è sotto importa no?
> ...


detesto i gambaletti!


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio risultare volgare, di oscuro c'è ne uno, gli altri son nessuno. Ma un culo tamarro com'è ?


come la faccia


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eccerto, adesso sei tutto sviolinante perché ti ho difeso! Ma qualche giorno fa hai messo in dubbio le mie capacità amatorie dicendo che il mio uomo si sogna le altre! Questa cosa mi ha ferita!  Stai bene attento a non farlo più, altrimenti mi trasformo in una maestra di vita figa di legno e ti faccio il mazzo! Ricordatelo, è una minaccia


e secondo te si diventa fighe di legno e maestre di vita  così , come se niente fosse? ma ti pare?
attitudine e anni di studio
anvedi questa


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> come la faccia


Mi stai dicendo che, a qualcuno gli piacciono le facce da culo?


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che, a qualcuno gli piacciono le facce da culo?


no
dico che tra la faccia e il deretano
non passa nessuna differenza


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no
> dico che tra la faccia e il deretano
> non passa nessuna differenza



Intendi che alcuni sparano stronzate sia dalla bocca che dal culo? 

Porca paletta , spiegati bene.


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intendi che alcuni sparano stronzate sia dalla bocca che dal culo?
> 
> Porca paletta , spiegati bene.


sono come dei re mida
solo che tutto ciò che toccano
si trasforma in materia fecale
:bleah:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono come dei re mida
> solo che tutto ciò che toccano
> si trasforma in materia fecale
> :bleah:



:up: Sapevo che ti saresti spiegata bene stavolta, come non essere d'accordo? 


Però hai notato gli stili? tu... da gentil donna ( e lo sei) io da tamarro :carneval: ( lo sono) ? :carneval:

:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Sapevo che ti saresti spiegata bene stavolta, come non essere d'accordo?
> 
> 
> Però hai notato gli stili? tu... da gentil donna ( e lo sei) io da tamarro :carneval: ( lo sono) ? :carneval:
> ...


macchè gentil donna
ma non sei tamarro Clà
sei colorato, fai folclore
:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eccerto, adesso sei tutto sviolinante perché ti ho difeso! Ma qualche giorno fa hai messo in dubbio le mie capacità amatorie dicendo che il mio uomo si sogna le altre! Questa cosa mi ha ferita!  Stai bene attento a non farlo più, altrimenti mi trasformo in una maestra di vita figa di legno e ti faccio il mazzo! Ricordatelo, è una minaccia


Vero,ma se tu ami i camalli,io non ci posso fare niente,piuttosto che ne dici,di presentarne uno,alla  Mini?magari si risveglia,la femmina caliente,dei pertugi..ciao Sole,che Lothar sia con te.


----------



## passante (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> cerchi la lite Min?:carneval:
> chissà magari sono proprio da bannare
> a volte non riesco a fare il login,
> e cercavo una spiegazione


 tipo che sbagli a digitare la password?


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> tipo che sbagli a digitare la password?


no
tipo che la digito corretta
ma non accedo
vado a portare a spasso la belva


----------



## passante (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no
> tipo che la digito corretta
> ma non accedo
> vado a portare a spasso la belva


il mio cagnino non c'è , è via da ieri con matteo, dalla mamma (di matteo), al suo paese. che tra parentesi quello è un posto di mostri, tipo che salem gli fa un baffo  povero canino :blank:


----------



## passante (22 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e secondo te si diventa fighe di legno e maestre di vita  così , come se niente fosse? ma ti pare?
> attitudine e anni di studio
> anvedi questa


 io comunque ritengo di essere già a buon punto come maestro di vita  e se togli schiele ti faccio un regalo :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> il mio cagnino non c'è , è via da ieri con matteo, dalla mamma (di matteo), al suo paese. che tra parentesi quello è un posto di mostri, tipo che salem gli fa un baffo  povero canino :blank:


mostri?
salem?

aiuto!
perchè hai mandato lì 
la dolce Lillina?


----------



## Sole (22 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e secondo te si diventa fighe di legno e maestre di vita  così , come se niente fosse? ma ti pare?
> attitudine e anni di studio
> anvedi questa


Intanto coi pipponi moraleggianti me la cavo bene, direi.

Sul resto... se mi impegno posso farcela, lo so!


----------



## passante (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mostri?
> salem?
> 
> aiuto!
> ...


per proteggere matteo :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> per proteggere matteo :singleeye::singleeye:



non indago oltre
ma lo sai che le tue risposte
sono alquanto inquietanti?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'tu credi che io esprima giudizi alla fine??per chi mi hai preso???
> 
> Se non mi interessano dico''ci risentiamo'' e le saluto molto cordialmente...viceversa''ci rivediamo??''.


Certamente anche loro diranno "Ci risentiamo" non ti diranno "Ma che tamarro!".


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai capito quello che sto dicendo.
> Io non ho il minimo dubbio che lui non dica nulla e che si comporti da gentiluomo.
> Non mi interessa cosa pensano loro.
> Parlavo di quello che pensa, non di quello che dice, lui
> E questo pensiero non mi piace.


Io ho capito. Invece non mi sono fatta capire. E' chiaro che a nessuno si dice il motivo per cui non ti piace, sia che sia per l'aspetto fisico, caratteriale o lo stile. Nel contesto non mi sembra più grave che dica che non gli è piaciuta una perché l'ha trovata grossolana e proletaria piuttosto che perché troppo grassa o troppo magra. E' il contesto che è particolare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega se mi sceglie o no?
> Ma mica di puó piacere a tutti
> Se non piaccio a un uomo perchè ho qualche chilo in più me ne ibfischio e rispetto i suoi gusti. Ma se scopro che facendo l'operaia non posso permettermi Hermes (sto estremizzando) e lui mi prende per il culo per questo un tantino i coglioni mi girano


Ma chi se ne frega delle motivazioni pro o contro di uno che cerca qualcuna per trombare eddai!!


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega delle motivazioni pro o contro di uno che cerca qualcuna per trombare eddai!!




ma se per es. a Lothar, se non vede la classe, non gli si alza??
veramente non capisco dove caspita vuoi arrivare


scusa Lothar se prendo te come esempio per l'esperimento


----------



## passante (23 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non indago oltre
> ma lo sai che le tue risposte
> sono alquanto inquietanti?


  ...risposta vera: la famiglia di matteo è un po' ... pesante. sarebbe una storia lunga da scrivere, anche un po' noiosa. comunque fai conto che io non sono mai stato su, per dirne una. stavolta si è portato il cane per compagnia e ha fatto bene. non sono mostri sono solo persone un po' rigide, un po' troppo fredde, e con la vecchiaia le cose si complicano. ma domani sera torna. col canino


----------



## passante (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se per es. a Lothar, se non vede la classe, non gli si alza??


  Free! era tanto una brava ragazza


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se per es. a Lothar, se non vede la classe, non gli si alza??
> veramente non capisco dove caspita vuoi arrivare
> 
> 
> scusa Lothar se prendo te come esempio per l'esperimento


Appunto. Chi se ne frega. Lui sarà disponibile se lei sarà disponibile (condizione necessaria e prioritaria) e se a lui piacerà. Perché gli piace una donna (nel contesto) è fuori, per me, da ogni considerazione di politicamente corretto.
Ma vale anche in contesti più normali. C'è a chi piace la persona un po' grezza e ci sono donne che hanno fantasie su muratori sudati e chi no, non sono considerazioni classiste ma erotiche.
Anche perché, per me come anche per Anais, quel contesto non è certamente di classe. E' un po' come la richiesta del tubino nero per le cene eleganti che rendeva, per l'utilizzatore finale, più eccitante la lap dance.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ...risposta vera: la famiglia di matteo è un po' ... pesante. sarebbe una storia lunga da scrivere, anche un po' noiosa. comunque fai conto che io non sono mai stato su, per dirne una. stavolta si è portato il cane per compagnia e ha fatto bene. non sono mostri sono solo persone un po' rigide, un po' troppo fredde, e con la vecchiaia le cose si complicano. ma domani sera torna. col canino


Ma loro sanno che è gay e che ci sei tu?


----------



## Flavia (23 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ...risposta vera: la famiglia di matteo è un po' ... pesante. sarebbe una storia lunga da scrivere, anche un po' noiosa. comunque fai conto che io non sono mai stato su, per dirne una. stavolta si è portato il cane per compagnia e ha fatto bene. non sono mostri sono solo persone un po' rigide, un po' troppo fredde, e con la vecchiaia le cose si complicano. ma domani sera torna. col canino


con gli anni i nostri difetti
 non possono altro che peggiorare
ma la cosa più sconvolgente qui
è che sono sempre stata convinta
che tu avessi una canin-a
invece è un canin-o!!!!


----------



## passante (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma loro sanno che è gay e che ci sei tu?


i genitori (il papà è morto, lei è risposata) sanno che è gay, gliel'ha detto da ragazzo, ma poi non ne hanno praticamente più parlato. la famiglia estesa parrebbe di no, anche se io ho qualche dubbio, francamente. di me sua mamma sa qualcosa. sai cosa, sono situazioni che andrebbero affrontate da subito, poi si incancreniscono e diventa sempre più difficile ammorbidirle. 



Flavia ha detto:


> con gli anni i nostri difetti
> non possono altro che peggiorare
> ma la cosa più sconvolgente qui
> è che sono sempre stata convinta
> ...


 è sempre caninA tranquilla!


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> Free! era tanto una brava ragazza



la scienza richiede sacrifici, per accrescere lo scibile umano

tu a quale esperimento vuoi partecipare?


----------



## passante (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> la scienza richiede sacrifici, per accrescere lo scibile umano
> 
> tu a quale esperimento vuoi partecipare?


:unhappy: :unhappy: ci penso stanotte e domani ti faccio sapere... grazie anticipatamente, comunque


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Chi se ne frega. Lui sarà disponibile se lei sarà disponibile (condizione necessaria e prioritaria) e se a lui piacerà. Perché gli piace una donna (nel contesto) è fuori, per me, da ogni considerazione di politicamente corretto.
> Ma vale anche in contesti più normali. C'è a chi piace la persona un po' grezza e ci sono donne che hanno fantasie su muratori sudati e chi no, non sono considerazioni classiste ma erotiche.
> Anche perché, per me come anche per Anais, quel contesto non è certamente di classe.* E' un po' come la richiesta del tubino nero per le cene eleganti che rendeva, per l'utilizzatore finale, più eccitante la lap dance.*



no, perchè in questo caso risalta il contrasto tra l'eleganza "costruita" (poi bisognerebbe vedere con che risultati) e il balletto erotico
io parlavo di classe non costruita apposta, ma normale di tutti i giorni
Lothar, da quello che ho capito, vede questo tipo di classe, ovviamente secondo i suoi parametri


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> :unhappy: :unhappy: ci penso stanotte e domani ti faccio sapere... grazie anticipatamente, comunque



prego, de nada

allora domani dopo il caffè ti ritengo pronto!:saggio:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> i genitori (il papà è morto, lei è risposata) sanno che è gay, gliel'ha detto da ragazzo, ma poi non ne hanno praticamente più parlato. la famiglia estesa parrebbe di no, anche se io ho qualche dubbio, francamente. di me sua mamma sa qualcosa. sai cosa, sono situazioni che andrebbero affrontate da subito, poi si incancreniscono e diventa sempre più difficile ammorbidirle.
> 
> 
> 
> è sempre caninA tranquilla!


Se non sono capaci di parlarne è meglio lasciare le cose come stanno. Potrebbe essere anche un problema sociale per loro.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, perchè in questo caso risalta il contrasto tra l'eleganza "costruita" (poi bisognerebbe vedere con che risultati) e il balletto erotico
> io parlavo di classe non costruita apposta, ma normale di tutti i giorni
> Lothar, da quello che ho capito, vede questo tipo di classe, ovviamente *secondo i suoi parametri*


In donne conosciute così. Ognuno ha i suoi parametri


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito. Invece non mi sono fatta capire. E' chiaro che a nessuno si dice il motivo per cui non ti piace, sia che sia per l'aspetto fisico, caratteriale o lo stile. Nel contesto non mi sembra più grave che dica che non gli è piaciuta una perché l'ha trovata grossolana e proletaria piuttosto che perché troppo grassa o troppo magra. E' il contesto che è particolare.


No non hai capito. Ti sei fossilizzata sul perchè sono li, io sto parlando di altro.


----------



## passante (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non sono capaci di parlarne è meglio lasciare le cose come stanno. Potrebbe essere anche un problema sociale per loro.


ormai sì :smile:


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In donne conosciute così. Ognuno ha i suoi parametri



allora, io, ma io eh, mi immagino così
lui ad un certo punto manda via etere la famosa mail ricolma di charme, che quindi dovrebbe colpire un certo tipo di donna ed eliminarne altre, ovvero quelle che non apprezzano poichè non riescono a cogliere lo charme
poi quindi va quasi sul sicuro
ovvio che se gli va storta, ci rimanga un po' così:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ormai sì :smile:



ma non è che poi domani mi accampi scuse che hai fatto le ore piccole?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (23 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> i genitori (il papà è morto, lei è risposata) sanno che è gay, gliel'ha detto da ragazzo, ma poi non ne hanno praticamente più parlato. la famiglia estesa parrebbe di no, anche se io ho qualche dubbio, francamente. di me sua mamma sa qualcosa. sai cosa, sono situazioni che andrebbero affrontate da subito, poi si incancreniscono e diventa sempre più difficile ammorbidirle.
> 
> 
> 
> è sempre caninA tranquilla!


 bellina Lei

concordo alcune situazioni andrebbero
affrontate subito, poi diventano sempre più difficili


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, io, ma io eh, mi immagino così
> lui ad un certo punto manda via etere la famosa mail ricolma di charme, che quindi dovrebbe colpire un certo tipo di donna ed eliminarne altre, ovvero quelle che non apprezzano poichè *non riescono a cogliere lo charme*
> poi quindi va quasi sul sicuro
> ovvio che se gli va storta, ci rimanga un po' così:mrgreen:


Mi manca JB :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, io, ma io eh, mi immagino così
> lui ad un certo punto manda via etere la famosa mail ricolma di charme, che quindi dovrebbe colpire un certo tipo di donna ed eliminarne altre, ovvero quelle che non apprezzano poichè non riescono a cogliere lo charme
> poi quindi va quasi sul sicuro
> ovvio che se gli va storta, ci rimanga un po' così:mrgreen:


 io mando solo email,non chatto mai.
il fatto che rispondano,non significa niente.ora sono in contatto con 2,ma magari manco le vedro'.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi manca JB :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Fedifrago no?


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fedifrago no?


Ciao

dagli un taglio ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fedifrago no?


Di fedifrago ne ho già sposato uno e mi è bastato.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Di fedifrago ne ho già sposato uno e mi è bastato.


Ti è andata male con entrambi allora.


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi manca JB :carneval::carneval::carneval:



veramente l'ultima volta che l'ho "visto" mi chiedeva come tagliavo la pancetta...:singleeye:
se per caso sono contagiosa, a lui gli è arrivata in forma grave:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente l'ultima volta che l'ho "visto" mi chiedeva come tagliavo la pancetta...:singleeye:
> se per caso sono contagiosa, a lui gli è arrivata in forma grave:mrgreen:


Non ho capito.
Io mi riferivo alle battute su e con Lothar.


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Io mi riferivo alle battute su e con Lothar.



ah, ok
avevo capito che ti riferivi al fatto che JB mi dice che scrivo cose piuttosto assurde e/o banalità
e ho fatto l'es. che, invece, lui...pure


----------



## Flavia (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ah, ok
> avevo capito che ti riferivi al fatto che JB mi dice che scrivo cose piuttosto assurde e/o banalità
> e ho fatto l'es. che, invece, lui...pure


:up:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tu come la tagli la pancetta??:singleeye:

:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ah, ok
> avevo capito che ti riferivi al fatto che JB mi dice che scrivo cose piuttosto assurde e/o banalità
> e ho fatto l'es. che, invece, lui...pure


Capito . E' vero che hai spesso un punto di vista diverso da tutti. Lo trovo molto interessante.
Io scherzavo.


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito . E' vero che hai spesso un punto di vista diverso da tutti. Lo trovo molto interessante.
> Io scherzavo.


grazie
ma in totale come caspita si taglia la pancetta?:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu come la tagli la pancetta??:singleeye:
> 
> :rotfl:



chiediamo lumi alla cassiera?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
scusate mi è scappata


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie
> ma in totale come caspita si taglia la pancetta?:rotfl:


Io la prendo già tagliata


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2013)

...ahimè quanta ignoranza...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (23 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...ahimè quanta ignoranza...
> 
> :mrgreen:


su questo concordo
nella carbonara ad esempio
va solo il guanciale


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

haiu pittittu, minni vaiu o bar! aufidesen!


----------



## Lui (30 Agosto 2013)

ma chi fu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma chi fu?


ciao bel primatone mio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma chi fu?



:festa::festa::festa::festa:

:salta::salta::salta::salta::salta:


:lipstick::lipstick::lipstick::lipstick:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma chi fu?


Minchia! vivo sei! buttigghia ra nannò! bottarisali! mancu a priari ci po nianti!


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! vivo sei! buttigghia ra nannò! bottarisali! mancu a priari ci po nianti!


Poi dicono che il dialetto genovese sia incomprensibile


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Poi dicono che il dialetto genovese sia incomprensibile



:rotfl:

C'era una volta un bambino di circa sette anni, questo si trovava a Genova abitando in via San Martino, nei pressi della via una scuola elementare si affacciava accogliendo i ragazzi; il bambino inizialmente non accolto bene perchè siciliano venne dopo accettato e... gli si chiedevano frasi siciliane, il bambino doveva fare la raccolta di frasi chiedendole alla mamma e memorizzarle per poi elencarle. Nel frattempo quel bambino diventando un masculo si ricorda ancora di quel dialetto e soprattutto del belin! E della focaccia, e del basilico, e di quelle mille piccole sciocchezze che gli sono rimaste impresse come un dolcissimo ricordo. Ne è bandiera sventolata in un armadio, un piccolo, ma piccolo piccolo giubbino di velluto scamosciato rosso regalatogli dai compagni di scuola.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> C'era una volta un bambino di circa sette anni, questo si trovava a Genova abitando in via San Martino, nei pressi della via una scuola elementare si affacciava accogliendo i ragazzi; il bambino inizialmente non accolto bene perchè siciliano venne dopo accettato e... gli si chiedevano frasi siciliane, il bambino doveva fare la raccolta di frasi chiedendole alla mamma e memorizzarle per poi elencarle. Nel frattempo quel bambino diventando un masculo si ricorda ancora di quel dialetto e soprattutto del belin! E della focaccia, e del basilico, e di quelle mille piccole sciocchezze che gli sono rimaste impresse come un dolcissimo ricordo. Ne è bandiera sventolata in un armadio, un piccolo, ma piccolo piccolo giubbino di velluto scamosciato rosso regalatogli dai compagni di scuola.


ciao caro come andiamo??

cavolo sono passati secoli dall'ultima volta che ho messo piede qui...


sono disorientata.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao caro come andiamo??
> 
> cavolo sono passati secoli dall'ultima volta che ho messo piede qui...
> 
> ...



Benissimo annù! che bello leggerti. 

Passate bene le ferie? La piccola principessa ?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo annù! che bello leggerti.
> 
> Passate bene le ferie? La piccola principessa ?


la piccola principessa è uno splendore..
le ferie sono volate....
adesso piano piano si riprende la vecchia routine...


piano piano però...
devo ancora smaltire la "mala" da rientro

il futuro principe invece?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la piccola principessa è uno splendore..
> le ferie sono volate....
> adesso piano piano si riprende la vecchia routine...
> 
> ...


:smile: Il futuro principe..... :smile: lo stiamo aspettando, e già sa che in serbo per lui ci saranno scapaccioni. E' troppo monello, la pancia sembra un palloncino che si gonfia e si sgonfia e sembra quasi fare le magie, mia moglie rimane la ferma, seduta e stecchita aspettando che si calmi :carneval:, io la con la mano appoggiata che lo minaccio e gli prometto tante di quelle legnate da farlo abbronzare prima del tempo.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Il futuro principe..... :smile: lo stiamo aspettando, e già sa che in serbo per lui ci saranno scapaccioni. E' troppo monello, la pancia sembra un palloncino che si gonfia e si sgonfia e sembra quasi fare le magie, mia moglie rimane la ferma, seduta e stecchita aspettando che si calmi :carneval:, io la con la mano appoggiata che lo minaccio e gli prometto tante di quelle legnate da farlo abbronzare prima del tempo.


perdonami ma a causa della mia assenza ho perso il conto..
quando dovrebbe nascere??


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perdonami ma a causa della mia assenza ho perso il conto..
> quando dovrebbe nascere??



Fine ottobre. Sempre che non esca da solo trovando l'uscita, si muove troppo, TROPPO.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fine ottobre. *Sempre che non esca da solo trovando l'us*cita, si muove troppo, TROPPO.


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> C'era una volta un bambino di circa sette anni, questo si trovava a Genova abitando in via San Martino, nei pressi della via una scuola elementare si affacciava accogliendo i ragazzi; il bambino inizialmente non accolto bene perchè siciliano venne dopo accettato e... gli si chiedevano frasi siciliane, il bambino doveva fare la raccolta di frasi chiedendole alla mamma e memorizzarle per poi elencarle. Nel frattempo quel bambino diventando un masculo si ricorda ancora di quel dialetto e soprattutto del belin! E della focaccia, e del basilico, e di quelle mille piccole sciocchezze che gli sono rimaste impresse come un dolcissimo ricordo. Ne è bandiera sventolata in un armadio, un piccolo, ma piccolo piccolo giubbino di velluto scamosciato rosso regalatogli dai compagni di scuola.


Il primo belin non si scorda mai!

Un abbraccio


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao bel primatone mio





farfalla ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa:
> 
> :salta::salta::salta::salta::salta:
> 
> ...



bellezze, sono tornato: scusate il ritardo ma era l'ora del bagno. adesso sono tornato in ufficio: che palle.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

ciao belli


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

cara, come stai? il campionato è ripreso e così anche il resto: tutto bene?


chi mi sunta gli ultimi 15 giorni?


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

qualche giorno fa, spaparanzato al sole tipo lucertola e non avendo nulla da fare se non guardare culi più o meno afflosciati di belle donne, mi chiedevo come siete voi e se fosse meglio incontrarvi per constatare le differenze tra immaginazione e realtà. chissà che sciòc  sarebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualche giorno fa, spaparanzato al sole tipo lucertola e non vanedo nulla da fare se non guardare culi più o meno afflosciati di belle donne, mi chiedevo come siete voi e incontrarvi per constatare le differenze tra immaginazione e realtà. chissà che sciòc  sarebbe.


Mi domando come potresti compiere questi raffronti


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cara, come stai? il campionato è ripreso e così anche il resto: tutto bene?
> 
> 
> chi mi sunta gli ultimi 15 giorni?


tutto bene. sono rientrata oggi in ufficio... dopo 3 settimane di ferie.
voglio scappare:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando come potresti compiere questi raffronti


sarà che sono rientrato in ufficio oggi, ma non capisco.  Mi piacerbbe constatare se il modo in cui io vi immagino corrisponde a verità.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sarà che sono rientrato in ufficio oggi, ma non capisco.  Mi piacerbbe constatare se il modo in cui io vi immagino corrisponde a verità.


 Parlavi di culi sodi e flosci.
Anche vedendoci non potresti constatare. Credo.


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlavi di culi sodi e flosci.
> Anche vedendoci non potresti constatare. Credo.


perchè "LUI" non potrebbe constatare?
ciao e bentornato


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlavi di culi sodi e flosci.
> Anche vedendoci non potresti constatare. Credo.


sei rientrata in ufficio anche tu, dopo le ferie?

non era riferito ai vostri di culi, ma al vostro aspetto generale. 
sei inoltre l'unica che ha risposto così: come si suol dire: ti puncisti? il tuo lato B ha qualcosa che non garba?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei rientrata in ufficio anche tu, dopo le ferie?
> 
> non era riferito ai vostri di culi, ma al vostro aspetto generale.
> sei inoltre l'unica che ha risposto così: come si suol dire: ti puncisti? il tuo lato B ha qualcosa che non garba?


Ah... però non si capiva.
Il mio B è uno dei miei pezzi forti :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sarà che sono rientrato in ufficio oggi, ma non capisco. Mi piacerbbe constatare se il modo in cui io vi immagino corrisponde a verità.


Credo che sia una curiosità che abbiamo in molti. Penso venga spontaneo tentare di immaginare come siano le persone che si conoscono solo virtualmente


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah... però non si capiva.
> *Il mio B è uno dei miei pezzi forti :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:*


se lo dici tu.....


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se lo dici tu.....


ciao micio. 



brunetta, non oso immaginare il resto.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah... però non si capiva.
> Il mio B è uno dei miei pezzi forti :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Lo hai fatto abboccare come un pesce lesso, e ci cascò con tutte le mutande. Mò sarà a sbavare ma non ti darà nessunissima soddisfazione.


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

purpiceddu, sa comu stà surannu cu tuttu u travagghiu ca jai. 


vastasu iarrusu ca nun si autru.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> purpiceddu, sa comu stà surannu cu tuttu u travagghiu ca jai.
> 
> 
> vastasu iarrusu ca nun si autru.



Mi facisti un quatru pricisu, sugnu stancu i prima matina, mariaaaaaaaa unni pozzu chiù! :rofl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo hai fatto abboccare come un pesce lesso, e ci cascò con tutte le mutande. Mò sarà a sbavare ma non ti darà nessunissima soddisfazione.


Mi sa che nonostante l'uso delle faccine non riesco a trasmettere l'ironia.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che sia una curiosità che abbiamo in molti. Penso venga spontaneo tentare di immaginare come siano le persone che si conoscono solo virtualmente


Non so perché ma ti immagino giapponese:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che nonostante l'uso delle faccine non riesco a trasmettere l'ironia.



Si che la trasmetti. Quando però l'ormone impazzito stanco di essere soddisfatto dalle cinque dita impera perennemente, altro non si vede che...... 

Capisci ammia brunè? :smile:


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi facisti un quatru pricisu, sugnu stancu i prima matina, mariaaaaaaaa unni pozzu chiù! :rofl:


amunì o bar, rifriscamini. Offri tu.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so perché ma ti immagino giapponese:mexican:



Io a te ti immagino brunetta. :rotfl::rotfl:

Non dire nulla pliss per piacere non dire nulla.:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so perché ma ti immagino giapponese:mexican:



Non c'entra proprio nulla con una giapponese 

L'avatar l'ha trovato Lui . L'idea della geisha e la storia di Madame butterfly ha fatto il resto:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> amunì o bar, rifriscamini. Offri tu.


Amunì. Paiu iu ca tu c'hai a cura troppu longa. Staiu murennu ri risati.. a cura troppu longa? ma unni?? 

Amunì va...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'entra proprio nulla con una giapponese
> 
> L'avatar l'ha trovato Lui . L'idea della geisha e la storia di Madame butterfly ha fatto il resto:smile:


 non hai gli occhi a mandorla?!!! :unhappy::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2013)

buon giorno a tutti...... ferie finite.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buon giorno a tutti...... ferie finite.



Ciao


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buon giorno a tutti...... ferie finite.


ciao :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buon giorno a tutti...... ferie finite.



pensavo t'avessero FINALMENTE bannato.


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non hai gli occhi a mandorla?!!!


ma certo che ce li ha a mandorla. è una bellissima donna con un profilo orientale. non avresti potuto mai immaginarla, nemmeno io, prima di conoscerla. tu, giustamente Ultimo, brunetta, bassina e moretta?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pensavo t'avessero FINALMENTE bannato.



un giorno forse... mi bannerò da solo.


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buon giorno a tutti...... ferie finite.


hei, ciao :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

*Cumpà*

Stasira hai pipuruna ripieni: tritato ,mollica, un po di salsa, piselli? insomma eliminando certi doppi sensi, cosa mi consigli?


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stasira hai pipuruna ripieni: tritato ,mollica, un po di salsa, piselli? insomma eliminando certi doppi sensi, cosa mi consigli?


mettili in bocca uno alla volta e lasciali scogliere: vedrai che goduria.


sei un porco.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mettili in bocca uno alla volta e lasciali scogliere: vedrai che goduria.
> 
> 
> sei un porco.


auahuaahaahahahahaha eddai ero serio! auaahaaahahah mariaaaaa comu fa!!

Amun' cumpà un consiglio un mu ru?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

*Bah...*

Uno domanda un consiglio, un parere, e, bha non viene preso sul serio, che tipi! che maligni! piensanu siempi o melignu! 

Me ne vado la bar va..... aufidesen.


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuaahaahahahahaha eddai ero serio! auaahaaahahah mariaaaaa comu fa!!
> 
> Amun' cumpà un consiglio un mu ru?


invece della salsa metti il pomodoro a pezzi e l'uva passa. non dimenticare il peperoncino, così domani quando sarai comodamente seduto ti ricorderai di me.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> invece della salsa metti il pomodoro a pezzi e l'uva passa. non dimenticare il peperoncino, così domani quando sarai comodamente seduto ti ricorderai di me.


:up::bacio:

:rofl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Settembre 2013)

buongiorno a tutti....


----------



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti....


bedda, suli di lu me core, unni fusti, unni ti purtau l'ammuri?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bedda, suli di lu me core, unni fusti, *unni ti purtau l'ammuri?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :rotfl:
> contro un muro...
> ...


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

*Oscuro*

con questo nuovo taglio di capelli e gli occhialini mostri tutta la tua essenza: ti sei infrocito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> con questo nuovo taglio di capelli e gli occhialini mostri tutta la tua essenza: ti sei infrocito.


una foto no?


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> una foto no?


ossignur! L'avatar, Occhi, guarda l'avatar.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Vado al bar. 

Se mi cercate fate un fischio, se non mi cercate è meglio.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

RAW FOOD: qualcuno di voi la pratica? 

vorrei farne un periodo, più che altro per disintossicarmi di tante schifezze.

dite.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> RAW FOOD: qualcuno di voi la pratica?
> 
> vorrei farne un periodo, più che altro per disintossicarmi di tante schifezze.
> 
> dite.



Parra comu ti fici to matri, o eventualmente apri un 3D APPOSITO, qua paroloni strani non devono esserci! 

Ma che minchia è sto fast food ?


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parra comu ti fici to matri, o eventualmente apri un 3D APPOSITO, qua paroloni strani non devono esserci!
> 
> Ma che minchia è sto fast food ?


sei prorpio TERRA TERRA, porca puttana. 

googla, se non sai cerca, leggi, certo nei tuoi momenti liberi, non durante il lavoro.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Lui

cosa cucini oggi?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei prorpio TERRA TERRA, porca puttana.
> 
> googla, se non sai cerca, leggi, certo nei tuoi momenti liberi, non durante il lavoro.



Vedi? mi fai incazzare! mi fai incazzare! ma dove minchia siamo qua ahh! dove minchia siamo, anzi DOVE MINCHIA SIAMO??? 

Non siamo su terra terra ahh! CRITINU! SI CRITINU! non c'è nulla da fare, e da ora ti ignoro e che cazzo va. 

Ma che minchia centra il fast food su terra terra! che centra, che centra?? ahh?

PS. MARIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> cosa cucini oggi?
> 
> sienne



Conoscendolo, TE. poi non lamentarti, io lo conosco bene, è affascinante atletico senza panza.. ma manco un filo! sembra quasi che non l'abbia proprio, lunghi e fluenti capelli nerissimi che scendono sulle spalle e che puntualmente sistema dietro l'orecchio con fare disinvolto e sensuale..... quasi da checca....


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> RAW FOOD: qualcuno di voi la pratica?
> 
> vorrei farne un periodo, più che altro per disintossicarmi di tante schifezze.
> 
> dite.



no, ma so che fa molto bene. 
in genere trovi molti ricette RAW nei blog vegani...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ma so che fa molto bene.
> in genere trovi molti ricette RAW nei blog vegani...


Se vabbè! ora pure la parola vegano devo leggere qua dentro. Io esco, me ne vado al bar e qua dentro non ci metto più piede, troppa puzza.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> qua dentro non ci metto più piede, troppa puzza.


se te ne vai tu se ne va pure la puzza: prova.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

http://www.resapubblica.it/it/?option=com_content&view=article&id=2866&catid=123&Itemid=641


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.resapubblica.it/it/?option=com_content&view=article&id=2866&catid=123&Itemid=641



minchia che bufala...

ammesso sia vero ( impossibile ) se fosse stato un carnivoro non l'avrebbe mangiato? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia che bufala...
> 
> ammesso sia vero ( impossibile ) se fosse stato un carnivoro non l'avrebbe mangiato? :mrgreen:


Vabbè, però è bello credere che esista una certa giustizia cosmica, dopotutto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se te ne vai tu se ne va pure la puzza: prova.




Sono entrato e uscito, sentito nulla mpà?


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conoscendolo, TE. poi non lamentarti, io lo conosco bene, è affascinante atletico senza panza.. ma manco un filo! sembra quasi che non l'abbia proprio, lunghi e fluenti capelli nerissimi che scendono sulle spalle e che puntualmente sistema dietro l'orecchio con fare disinvolto e sensuale..... quasi da checca....



Ciao Ultimo

hahaha ... non ho capito nulla.
ho chiesto cosa cucina, cioè cosa prepara da mangiare oggi ... 

non credo che si metta lui stesso in padella ... 
o, mi volevi dire ... che sta a dieta. 

meglio che la smetti ... dimmi tu ... 

però ... Lui ... sei da scoprire ... 
spero poi, non da fuggire ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> hahaha ... non ho capito nulla.
> ho chiesto cosa cucina, cioè cosa prepara da mangiare oggi ...
> ...


Vorrebbe cucinare te a fuoco lento..... plasmarti... farti viaggiare con la fantasia.. sedurti..acchiapparti mentalmente. Il seguito se non stessimo parlando di Lui sarebbe: sbattere al muro strappare le mutande e che ti do che ti do che ti do. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrebbe cucinare te a fuoco lento..... plasmarti... farti viaggiare con la fantasia.. sedurti..acchiapparti mentalmente. Il seguito se non stessimo parlando di Lui sarebbe: sbattere al muro strappare le mutande e che ti do che ti do che ti do. :mrgreen:



Ciao Ultimo

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oggi mi adoro, non avevo capito proprio! 

vediamo poi, chi sbatte chi ... 

ma tra me e te ... Lui, è un tutto fare da se? 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Si, le sua mani parlano per lui, per te e per me, magari anche per chi vuole guardagli i calli. :mrgreen:

Buon pranzo.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

*SiN*

perchè non mi spedisci un pacco con formaggi , lardo e salumi vari? 

non dare retta a quel coglione (sai che significa) di Ultimo. Ti sei mai chiesta perchè si chiami Ultimo? C'è poco da dire.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè non mi spedisci un pacco con formaggi , lardo e salumi vari?
> 
> non dare retta a quel coglione (sai che significa) di Ultimo. Ti sei mai chiesta perchè si chiami Ultimo? C'è poco da dire.


Ciao Lui,

te li porterò di persona. 
amo i formaggi, salumi, salsicce, lo speck ecc. 

l'altro giorno, di sera, faceva freddo qui ... 
ho fatto la polenta ai formaggi ... 
non hai bisogno di nient'altro dopo ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> te li porterò di persona.
> amo i formaggi, salumi, salsicce, lo speck ecc.
> ...


Anche lui ama salumi e salcicce peccato che non le mangia....!


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> te li porterò di persona.
> non hai bisogno di nient'altro dopo ...
> ...


ecco, brava, quando verrai te lo spiegherò di persona.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, brava, quando verrai te lo spiegherò di persona.



Anche Sienne??????

Ma basta!!!!!!!

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche lui ama salumi e salcicce peccato che non le mangia....!


Ciao

mi hai beccata ... mi ero immersa coi pensieri ... 

ok ... meglio così, rimane di più per me  

sienne




Lui ha detto:


> ecco, brava, quando verrai te lo spiegherò di persona.



Ciao Lui,

vedremo, vedremo ... 
chi spiega a chi alla fine ...  

sienne


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche Sienne??????
> 
> Ma basta!!!!!!!
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



ma tu non eri in coda sul corso michelangelo?


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche Sienne??????
> 
> Ma basta!!!!!!!
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Ciao

Ups ... 

tutto ok ...  ... 

vuoi un pezzo di Luzerner? 

sienne


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> vedremo, vedremo ...
> chi spiega a chi alla fine ...
> ...


a che ora arriva l'aereo qui a Catania?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu non eri in coda sul corso michelangelo?


No. sono qui e il fatto che non scrivo non vuol dire che non leggo....
Ti ricordo che la Sicilia non è così lontana............Attento:incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> te li porterò di persona.
> amo i formaggi, salumi, salsicce, lo speck ecc.
> ...


Sienne, fatti e fagli un favore, tu risparmi e lui gode, portagli soltanto i salami, quelli grossi però! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ups ...
> 
> ...


Grazie tesoro


Lo so che è lui e tu non hai colpa
sono due giorni che broccola tutte


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. sono qui e il fatto che non scrivo non vuol dire che non leggo....
> Ti ricordo che la Sicilia non è così lontana............Attento:incazzato:


è che non vedi l'ora di venire per stare con me e cerchi una scusa.  come ti capisco.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è che non vedi l'ora di venire per stare con me e cerchi una scusa. come ti capisco.


Mi hai sgamato:inlove:


ma tu inviti tutte tranne me


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> te li porterò di persona.
> amo i formaggi, salumi, salsicce, lo speck ecc.
> ...



Buonaaa!!!
quello si che èmangiare 
altrochè coriandoli , stelle filanti e fiale puzzolenti


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne, fatti e fagli un favore, tu risparmi e lui gode, portagli soltanto i salami, quelli grossi però! :mrgreen:


Un bel salamone nero con la retina di contenimento cosi si sgraffia anche quelle pareti anali deturpate dagli eventi.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai sgamato:inlove:
> 
> 
> ma tu inviti tutte tranne me


ma se è da un anno che non fai altro che venire in sicilia senza che io ti abbia detto niente: e inoltre c'è stato un cretino, che lui sa, che non t'ha nemmeno conosciuto.  ti ricordi che risarte quando lo abbiamo incontrato li sul posto di lavoro ..........


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie tesoro
> 
> 
> Lo so che è lui e tu non hai colpa
> sono due giorni che broccola tutte


Ciao

cara ... il mondo è grande! :up: 

e non disto tanto da te ... 

e ... stop. il resto è interno ... 

il Luzerner te lo porto volentieri. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Buonaaa!!!
> quello si che èmangiare
> altrochè coriandoli , stelle filanti e fiale puzzolenti



Ciao luna

buon palato!!! :up:

certe cose, sono difficili da superare ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne, fatti e fagli un favore, tu risparmi e lui gode, portagli soltanto i salami, quelli grossi però! :mrgreen:



Ciao

 ... spiritoso ... 

avrò una certa scelta ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao luna
> 
> buon palato!!! :up:
> 
> ...


sienne ma perchè non vieni sul serio? ti ospito io. ho una casa enorme però con una sola camera da letto e pergiunta è singolo quindi dovremo per forza restare vicinivicini. pazienza.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un bel salamone nero con la retina di contenimento cosi si sgraffia anche quelle pareti anali deturpate dagli eventi.



Si.

Se controlli su google ti accorgerai che c'è un tipo che si lamenta dei vari prosciutti e la loro forma non idonea e nella fattispecie dolorosa all'uso. Indovina da chi viene la protesta e la domanda di cambiargli forma, indovina su!

Per non parlare dei salami e la loro circonferenza troppo contenuta, sempre a detta di sto tipaccio.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao luna
> 
> buon palato!!! :up:
> 
> ...


come la fai?

con la polenta fresca aggiungendo i formaggi
o
con la polenta fredda aggiungendo i formaggi 
poi gratinata in forno?
a me piace più la seconda...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... spiritoso ...
> 
> ...



No, solo uno è il buco. scusa eh! Capisco che sei donna, ma non scordati che Lui, forse, è, un, uomo. Forse.

Modifica messaggio: aggiunzione: PS. sienne per piacere non domandarmi di spiegarti del perchè ha soltanto un buco. :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> come la fai?
> 
> con la polenta fresca aggiungendo i formaggi
> o
> ...



Ciao

la polenta la faccio fresca. 
con fredda, intendi quella del giorno prima?
accade, certo. 

poi uso vari formaggi ... ultimamente anche il 
Gorgonzola ... forte, ma a chi piace una delizia. 

si, la metto nel forno ... fino al punto che il formaggio
sia ben sciolto, ma non "abrustolito" (sai, che non prenda colore). 

ho delle teglie di ceramica a porzione ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, solo uno è il buco. scusa eh! Capisco che sei donna, ma non scordati che Lui, forse, è, un, uomo. Forse.
> 
> Modifica messaggio: aggiunzione: PS. sienne per piacere non domandarmi di spiegarti del perchè ha soltanto un buco. :singleeye:



Ciao Ultimo 

:rotfl::rotfl: ... 

ohhh ... perché, ci si ferma ad una? 

e che visita è ... mamma che tirchioni!

ora, non chiedere ... non spiego. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se è da un anno che non fai altro che venire in sicilia senza che io ti abbia detto niente: e inoltre c'è stato un cretino, che lui sa, che non t'ha nemmeno conosciuto. ti ricordi che risarte quando lo abbiamo incontrato li sul posto di lavoro ..........



Alla faccia della riservatezza...........
Dai la prossima volta torniamo e mi presenti....


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

mi spiace. devo andare. Sienne non dare corda ad Ultimo, che ti ricordo è un coglione e tu Farfy, non svelarti che lui non si è accorto di nulla. ahahahahah.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alla faccia della riservatezza...........
> Dai la prossima volta torniamo e mi presenti....


e che figura ci faccio con Ultimo, che mi vede sempre con la stessa donna? Ormai è andata, peggio per lui. io però te lo dicevo che se non eri chiara non avrebbe capito, tu non hai voluto che glielo dicessi e così è rimasto come chi l'ha vista a sua sorella. Ora però devo andare. ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> ...



Ti prego, spiegami. Mi sono molto incuriosito. dai...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e che figura ci faccio con Ultimo, che mi vede sempre con la stessa donna? Ormai è andata, peggio per lui. io però te lo dicevo che se non eri chiara non avrebbe capito, tu non hai voluto che glielo dicessi e così è rimasto come chi l'ha vista a sua sorella. Ora però devo andare. ciao.


Ammatula non ci credo. Non era lei, no no no. Non mi freghi e t'attacchi! 

Farfy e tu che gli dai corda e lo spalleggi... ma che avanzi soldi ? :mrgreen::rotfl:

Conoscendolo tutto è possibile. :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la polenta la faccio fresca.
> con fredda, intendi quella del giorno prima?
> ...



Ancge quella del giorno prima 
mi fatta e raffreddata ...
comunque permettimi il gorgonzola 
non può mancare ...


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ammatula non ci credo. Non era lei, no no no.



se lo dici tu .................


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se lo dici tu .................


No, me lo disse idda in PM, dove mi diede il cellulare e mi parlò in dialetto siculo preciso preciso, chissì scimunitu cumpà. Sì propriu scimunitu fattillu riri.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, me lo disse idda in PM, dove mi diede il cellulare e mi parlò in dialetto siculo preciso preciso, chissì scimunitu cumpà. Sì propriu scimunitu fattillu riri.


no

non inventarti le cose *cretino*. lei il siciliano quasi non lo capisce. comunque aspettiamo che arrivi lei.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no
> 
> non inventarti le cose *cretino*. lei il siciliano quasi non lo capisce. comunque aspettiamo che arrivi lei.



auahhhhahahaahahahaahah ossignurr madunnina bella ma come devo fare? come! comeeee???

Senti tistinuddu i ramurazza appassita! se la farfy non capisce il siciliano, come cazzo faceva "quella" a parlarmi in siciliano ah!! rruspigghiati compà! sveglia! svegliaaaaaaaa ti devi svegliareeeeeeeee! 

TE LO DICO IO! SEI CRETINOOO! 

Il rosso è voluto, ho imparato da un ebete che serve per darsi un contegno:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Dajeeee*

Allora chi litiga????


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora chi litiga????


ma dai, che non ne hai voglia


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma dai, che non ne hai voglia


Si che ne ha voglia, secondo te perchè ha cambiato avatar?  stagli lontano ha troppi peli.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora chi litiga????



*EBETE PARANOICO
*


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si che ne ha voglia, secondo te perchè ha cambiato avatar?  stagli lontano *ha troppi peli*.


naaa, non li sopporto :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> naaa, non li sopporto :mrgreen:



Idem. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Idem. :mrgreen:


eheheheeh :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Idem. :mrgreen:


allora, coglioni che non siete altro, rassettiamo un pò che stanno arrivando alcune donnine: e non fate gli stronzi, comportatevi bene. 

apriamo le imposte e facciamo entrare dell'aria fresca e salubre. Ultimo, sei sempre il solito: non devi sputare a terra e pisciare fuori dal rinale, come cazzo te lo devo dire. 


prego, accomodatevi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eheheheeh :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


  ce sem capisciuti me sa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

*Confessione*

Io e farfalla la notte restiamo sveglie a copiaincollarci gli interventi più interessanti del dott. Oscuro per commentarli, analizzarli e imparare il suo stile. Da quando lo facciamo abbiamo riscontrato un aumento anomalo delle verve erotica, effetto collaterale molto gradito
:rotfl:rotfl:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

*Non c'è la posso fare*

Mariaaaaa non c'è la posso fare! lo hanno chiamato dottore!! minchia! lo hanno chiamato dottore!! auahahahahahaha ma come si fa? come! come! comeeeeee! u chiamaru dutturi! dutturiii un c'ha pozzu fari!


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io e farfalla la notte restiamo sveglie a copiaincollarci gli interventi più interessanti del dott. Oscuro per commentarli, analizzarli e imparare il suo stile. Da quando lo facciamo abbiamo riscontrato un aumento anomalo delle verve erotica, effetto collaterale molto gradito
> :rotfl:rotfl:rotfl:


 non potete fare altro?


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ce sem capisciuti me sa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


immagino di si :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io e farfalla la notte restiamo sveglie a copiaincollarci gli interventi più interessanti del dott. Oscuro per commentarli, analizzarli e imparare il suo stile. Da quando lo facciamo abbiamo riscontrato un aumento anomalo delle verve erotica, effetto collaterale molto gradito
> :rotfl:rotfl:rotfl:


:risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non potete fare altro?


Dopo sì


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> allora, coglioni che non siete altro, rassettiamo un pò che stanno arrivando alcune donnine: e non fate gli stronzi, comportatevi bene.
> 
> apriamo le imposte e facciamo entrare dell'aria fresca e salubre. Ultimo, sei sempre il solito: non devi sputare a terra e pisciare fuori dal rinale, come cazzo te lo devo dire.
> 
> ...


Guarda, stavolta non ci riesco e telo scrivo chiaramente. però fammi una cortesia, non t'incazzare! per piacere, non t'incazzare, ma mi piace troppo pisciarti addosso. Si era voluto e lo facevo apposta. Da ora solo nel rinale. Perdonami mi piaceva troppo pisciarti addosso.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io e farfalla la notte restiamo sveglie a copiaincollarci gli interventi più interessanti del dott. Oscuro per commentarli, analizzarli e imparare il suo stile. Da quando lo facciamo abbiamo riscontrato un aumento anomalo delle verve erotica, effetto collaterale molto gradito
> :rotfl:rotfl:rotfl:


sarà contento Oscuro: ma anche qualcun altro, spero per te.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io e farfalla la notte restiamo sveglie a copiaincollarci gli interventi più interessanti del dott. Oscuro per commentarli, analizzarli e imparare il suo stile. Da quando lo facciamo abbiamo riscontrato un aumento anomalo delle verve erotica, effetto collaterale molto gradito
> :rotfl:rotfl:rotfl:



Effettivamente stavolta riesco a capire bene. Oscuro diventò un frociazzo effemminato. Farfy e Chiara che lo leggono commentano e fanno le zozzerie! ho capito bene, giusto? :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

*Scritto dalla Matraini  a quel critino di Lui*

Onde per cui mi sposto nel club dei terra terra col permesso del dott. Lui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente stavolta riesco a capire bene. Oscuro diventò un frociazzo effemminato. Farfy e Chiara che lo leggono commentano e fanno le zozzerie! ho capito bene, giusto? :singleeye:


Su chiara e farfy hai detto bene, su oscuro aspettiamo ansiosamente  la sua smentita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

*Comunque*

Su url post dove ci definiva provinciali del cazzo ho pianto dal ridere per un'ora. 
:rotfl:
Cioè, la sottigliezza di quell'insulto...non ci arriverò mai neanche dopo dieci anni di studio.
:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su url post dove ci definiva provinciali del cazzo ho pianto dal ridere per un'ora.
> :rotfl:
> Cioè, la sottigliezza di quell'insulto...non ci arriverò mai neanche *dopo dieci anni di studio.
> :rotfl:*


vorrà che gli baci il culo.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dopo sì



:up:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

*ultimo*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su chiara e farfy hai detto bene, su oscuro aspettiamo ansiosamente la sua smentita


è perspicace :smile:


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su url post dove ci definiva provinciali del cazzo ho pianto dal ridere per un'ora.
> :rotfl:
> Cioè, la sottigliezza di quell'insulto...non ci arriverò mai neanche dopo dieci anni di studio.
> :rotfl:


la vera arte dell'insulto
sta nel mandare l'altro a quel paese
in modo tale che lui
 non veda l'ora di andarci
se ci si applica ci arrivano tutti
:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su url post dove ci definiva provinciali del cazzo ho pianto dal ridere per un'ora.
> :rotfl:
> Cioè, la sottigliezza di quell'insulto...non ci arriverò mai neanche dopo dieci anni di studio.
> :rotfl:


Io ti ringrazio,però ti faccio notare una cosa:ieri mi sono superato quando ho scritto che certi mariti si fanno le pippe sul film: pane amore e fantasia,ecco quella è stata una pennellata di genialità intrisa di creatività.Spesso mi rileggo è rido anche io,e come se in me ci fossero due persone,quella che scrive stronzate,e quella che le legge.La cosa allucinante e che riesco anche a scrivere cose serie,cose profonde,e per assurdo fuori sono così.Cambia solo la vena umoristica che è un pò più all'inglese,meno trash.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è perspicace :smile:


Molto. Ma si era capito che ... le zozzone rimanevano tali, assieme? 


A tutti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> la vera arte dell'insulto
> sta nel mandare l'altro a quel paese
> in modo tale che lui
> non veda l'ora di andarci
> ...


Mica è così semplice.L'insulto deve essere poliedrico,e come una supposta,non è che tutti reagiscono alla stessa maniera.Un giorno vi faccio una lezione,in breve,bisogna avere la capacità di adeguare il "modus insultandi "alla persona,non insulterò mai jb,come insulto alex,bisogna prima soppesare attentamente l'insultato,poi adeguare l'insulto.L'insulto è come un vestito,bisogna sagomarlo,calibrare il drop,mi state tutti sui coglioni proprio per questo!Insultate in maniera elementare,siete elementari,e solo uno scambio di parolacce senza costrutti,porolacce senza anima,fredde,che ti scivolano addosso senza lasciarti segno alcuno.Esempio?,jb ha una mente niente male,molto rigido,ruvido,i suoi insulti sono algidi,insulta come insulterebbe un padre il figlio,insulta da 4.Altro esempio Stermy:stermy ha già uno stile,è creativo,è uno che  ha studiato come insultare,pesa il suo interlocutore,e plasma il suo insulto.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Molto. Ma si era capito che ... le zozzone rimanevano tali, assieme?
> 
> 
> A tutti :rotfl::rotfl:


perchè zozzone?
danno sfogo a certi pruriti :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ringrazio,però ti faccio notare una cosa:ieri mi sono superato quando ho scritto che certi mariti si fanno le pippe sul film: pane amore e fantasia,ecco quella è stata una pennellata di genialità intrisa di creatività.Spesso mi rileggo è rido anche io,e come se in me ci fossero *due persone*,quella che scrive stronzate,e quella che le legge.La cosa allucinante e che riesco anche a scrivere cose serie,cose profonde,e per assurdo fuori sono così.Cambia solo la vena umoristica che è un pò più all'inglese,meno trash.



Ne manca una.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne manca una.


Ho scritto una tesi sull'insulto e tu che fai?scrivi che ne manca una?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè zozzone?
> danno sfogo a certi pruriti :mrgreen:



Cambiamo aggettivo, mettilo tu, l'aggettivo, zozzone. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cambiamo aggettivo, mettilo tu, l'aggettivo, zozzone. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto una tesi sull'insulto e tu che fai?scrivi che ne manca una?



Perdonami. Ma insisto, manca la terza persona, quella che *FA, *magari non sarai tu, di certo, lui. :mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> [...] come se in me ci fossero due persone[...]


Basta che non le fai entrare dalla porta sul retro


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>



Che successe? ti scanti ( spaventi) a mettere l'aggettivo?  eddai mettilo sto aggettivo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Basta che non le fai entrare dalla porta sul retro



Noto che gli adepti del prof imparano, spero non a proprie spese. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Basta che non le fai entrare dalla porta sul retro


Tranquillo è una questione molto mentale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto una tesi sull'insulto e tu che fai?scrivi che ne manca una?


Però bisogna ammettere che come spalla, Ultimo completa Oscuro

:rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che successe? ti scanti ( spaventi) a mettere l'aggettivo?  eddai mettilo sto aggettivo.


non mi viene in mente nessun aggettivo appropriato :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo è una questione molto mentale.


ovviamente :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto che gli adepti del prof imparano, spero non a proprie spese. :mrgreen::rotfl:


Gas e nikko sono due cazzi per il culo,niente male.Sono pronti,rapidi,i loro insulti subitanei e ficcanti.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Gas* e nikko sono due cazzi per il culo,niente male.Sono pronti,rapidi,i loro insulti subitanei e ficcanti.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo è una questione molto mentale.


Angh'j t vogl ben,spaccì :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però bisogna ammettere che come spalla, Ultimo completa Oscuro
> 
> :rotfl:


Si,io di ultimo adoro la sua genuinità,è semplice e pulito come il culo di un neonato.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non mi viene in mente nessun aggettivo appropriato :mrgreen:


Ecco, in questo caso il "viene" visto che non viene nell'aggettivo, è un non sense. Ma non sense come minchia si scrive?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

*Matraini*

Non dare spunti a Oscuro, perchè? Perchè fino a quando ha quell'avatar, Santa Rosalia! è ambiguo e ogni culo sta preoccupato assaje.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas e nikko sono due cazzi per il culo,niente male.Sono pronti,rapidi,i loro insulti subitanei e ficcanti.



Oscù ti credo sulla parola e sull'avatar....!


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù ti credo sulla parola e sull'avatar....!


Ma ti scandalizzi per il mio avatar?Ognuno di noi ha una parte femminile....cerca di essere moderno,con il cazzo che ti ritrovi poi,dovresti esserlo per default!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti scandalizzi per il mio avatar?Ognuno di noi ha una parte femminile....cerca di essere moderno,con il cazzo che ti ritrovi poi,dovresti esserlo per default!



Ma no! che scandalizzare , essù dai,è solo sul default che vado in tilt, che minchia significa? scusami ma... al momento è come se avessi un calo di zuccheri. Appena mi si alza ti chiamo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Minni vaiu o bar. poi travagghiu.

Per chi non avesse capito, non me ne fotte un cazzo, ignoranti.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

intanto di là, nel prive del club, quattro amici chiacchierano su mi-e-spuntato


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> intanto di là, nel prive del club, quattro amici chiacchierano su mi-e-spuntato


Ma allora si litiga o no oggi?


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma allora si litiga o no oggi?


no, no, oggi no. non c'è nessuno dei cazzari, neanche JB. bisogna inventarci qualcosa. C'è solo il micio con il preservativo, che poi è sempre lo stesso da anni. è ammuffito, vedi che brutto verde che ha?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io e farfalla la notte restiamo sveglie a copiaincollarci gli interventi più interessanti del dott. Oscuro per commentarli, analizzarli e imparare il suo stile. Da quando lo facciamo abbiamo riscontrato un aumento anomalo delle verve erotica, effetto collaterale molto gradito
> :rotfl:rotfl:rotfl:


Ammetto le mie colpe:mrgreen:



gas ha detto:


> non potete fare altro?


E chi ti dice che non abbiamo fatto altro?



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Ridi ridi, che sta mattina ho preso a calci la sveglia dal sonno che avevo




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dopo sì


quoto:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2013)

*buongiorno*

questo treddì stava cadendo troppo in basso nella lista del forum libero

manca chi lo risollevi
ultimo
lui
oscuro
...


....

farfietta, simy....dove siete?:triste:


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

siccome che oggi sono annoiato, non mi va nulla, troppe discussioni serie in giro, poi di lunedì, non si possono leggere, vado al bar. non voglio nessuno con me, neanche lo scroccone di Ultimo che ogni volta mi fa pagare il csalatissimo conto, come se a so casa non avesse ben di Dio.  Porto con me solamente Farfalla.


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

C'ho ripensato: neanche Farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> C'ho ripensato: neanche Farfalla.


Troppo tardi ti ho già raggiunto


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Troppo tardi ti ho già raggiunto


tu sai sempre come farti perdonare


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sai sempre come farti perdonare



Lo so


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

sei anche modesta:  quante doti ....................





oggi c'è una calma apparente, tutto tace, tutti dietro l'angolo nascosti pronti a scappare o scattare al primo segnale.

ma chi fù?!


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo treddì stava cadendo troppo in basso nella lista del forum libero
> 
> manca chi lo risollevi
> ultimo
> ...


giornataccia in ufficio


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sai sempre come farti perdonare


qualche tuo paladino o un generico educando mi ha bollato di rosso. 

ahahahahahah :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualche tuo paladino o un generico educando mi ha bollato di rosso.
> 
> ahahahahahah :rotfl:


oggi c'è qualcuno che deve svuotare il caricatore, Lui.


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oggi c'è qualcuno che deve svuotare il caricatore, Lui.


Anche tu sei stata vittima del cecchino?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Anche tu sei stata vittima del cecchino?


certo


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

si starà divertendo, perchè privarlo, per così poco. Ma quando finirà le cartucce rosse, sparerà anche le verdi?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2013)

Vado al bar cuccè c'è cu un c'è un c'è.


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar cuccè c'è cu un c'è un c'è.


Cucù: ta vuleutu scansari.


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

com'è quel detto:

Morto un papa se ne fà un altro.


a buon(a) intenditore poche parole.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> com'è quel detto:
> 
> Morto un papa se ne fà un altro.
> 
> ...


CHI SI CONTENTA DEL POCO TROVA POSTO IN OGNI LOCO


A buon intenditor....


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

chi di speranza campa, disperato muore.

come prima.


----------



## Lui (9 Settembre 2013)

una parola sette sillabe:


x x x O x x x


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> chi di speranza campa, disperato muore.
> 
> come prima.


TUTTO ARRIVA A CHI SA ASPETTARE....





Poi c'é chi si accontenta


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> TUTTO ARRIVA A CHI SA ASPETTARE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e manco gode...DIGIAMOLO che e' na' bojata la vulgata...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> com'è quel detto:
> 
> Morto un papa se ne fà un altro.
> 
> a buon(a) intenditore poche parole.


 Anche se non muore.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se non muore.


Pagliacciata cosmica...ce ne vorrebbe un terzo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2013)

Grazie per il rosso al "manco gode"....ahahahah

ma come stai messo imbecille?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Grazie per il rosso al "manco gode"....ahahahah
> 
> ma come stai messo imbecille?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Stermi oggi ci sono rossi per tutti a gratis 
Mi hanno per ora risparmiato peró


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e manco gode...DIGIAMOLO che e' na' bojata la vulgata...


 Hai ragione


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> com'è quel detto:
> 
> Morto un papa se ne fà un altro.
> 
> ...



un papa come questo, sarà difficile, secondo me


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermi oggi ci sono rossi per tutti a gratis
> Mi hanno per ora risparmiato peró


ah si'?....maro' che manicomio...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermi oggi ci sono rossi per tutti a gratis
> Mi hanno per ora risparmiato peró


Ne ho presi più oggi che negli ultimi 2 mesi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho presi più oggi che negli ultimi 2 mesi.


:rotfl: Ti leggo molto più rilassata, infatti.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2013)

Rosso anche for me! ma s'attacca al ciuccio! so più i verdazzi. Ma poi li mettessero in post dove si cerca uno scambio.. li mettono dove si scherza. Che dementi.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho presi più oggi che negli ultimi 2 mesi.


Ah quindi stava gia' allenato er cojonas.....ma se sa chi e'?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo treddì stava cadendo troppo in basso nella lista del forum libero
> 
> manca chi lo risollevi
> ultimo
> ...


Chiara eccomi.Una cortesia,con tutto il rispetto e la simpatia per ultimo e lui,due splendide persone,oscuro poco c'entra con il resto del forum.Non è questione di lana pecorina,e proprio che oscuro non c'entra nulla con gli altri utenti.Non è questione di classismo o altro,è il vedere riconoscere i miei titoli,il mio carisma,paragonato ad altri mi sento giustamente svilito!Ripeto nessuna polemica,ma ultimo e lui,potrebbero solo sucarmi i peli del culo.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

secondo me con il farti leccare ed il sucare il culo, ci stai prendendo gusto: 
*tanto và la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino. SALLO.*


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> secondo me con il farti leccare ed il sucare il culo, ci stai prendendo gusto:
> *tanto và la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino. SALLO.*


Vedi VOI dovreste sucarmi languidamente le chiappe del culo, non per il mio piacere,per il vostro,invece siete dei provinciali del cazzo,presuntuosi e supponenti,e vedete il sucarmi le natiche come una cosa non giusta.Sucarmi le natiche sarebbe un atto di rispetto verso chi elargisce il proprio sapere a persone che senza la mia presenza vivrebbero un'esistenza plumbea e vuota.Dovreste solo ringraziarmi,senza di me non sareste un cazzo,sareste poveri stronzi alla ricerca della luce...!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi VOI dovreste sucarmi languidamente le chiappe del culo


e di nuovo. ti finirà con i termometri. occhio.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> e di nuovo. ti finirà con i termometri. occhio.


Sucare il culo,è segno di rispetto.Vabbè ma voi non capite un cazzo....!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sucare il culo,è segno di rispetto.Vabbè ma voi non capite un cazzo....!


qui da noi, per segno di rispetto ci facciamo sucare altro, non il culo, che è da checca.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> qui da noi, per segno di rispetto ci facciamo sucare altro, non il culo, che è da checca.


Infatti siete provincialoni dei miei coglioni!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti siete provincialoni dei miei coglioni!


noi saremo pure provincialoni, ma da buoni masculi siculi ci facciamo sucare altro: tu continua a farti leccare il culo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> noi saremo pure provincialoni, ma da buoni masculi siculi ci facciamo sucare altro: tu continua a farti leccare il culo.


E poi che palle sti pompini...ma ti sei fatto mai leccare il culo come si deve da una brava?Ma voi non capite un cazzo neanche di sesso e di donne....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E poi che palle sti pompini...ma ti sei fatto mai leccare il culo come si deve da una brava?Ma voi non capite un cazzo neanche di sesso e di donne....!


Che schifo immaginare un uomo che si fa leccare il culo da una donna.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che schifo immaginare un uomo che si fa leccare il culo da una donna.


Siete rigidi...!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara eccomi.Una cortesia,con tutto il rispetto e la simpatia per ultimo e lui,due splendide persone,oscuro poco c'entra con il resto del forum.Non è questione di lana pecorina,e proprio che oscuro non c'entra nulla con gli altri utenti.Non è questione di classismo o altro,è il vedere riconoscere i miei titoli,il mio carisma,paragonato ad altri mi sento giustamente svilito!Ripeto nessuna polemica,ma ultimo e lui,potrebbero solo sucarmi i peli del culo.


We, clà! con tutto il rispetto sempre eh! ma i peli mi fanno schifo, preferisco una depilazione totale e sentirne il gusto acido e dolce degli umori che scendono languidamente ( per citare un qualcosa di tuo, parlo del languidamente..) . Ma la finisci e smetti di citare il tuo culo ogni due per tre! IO  e Lui se permetti, cioè solo IO va! preferisco un culo liscio e profumato, di certo non il tuo che vai citando troppo spesso. Minchia ora capisco l'avatar! e beddamatri santissima toglilo! che tra questo e tu che scrivi che lo vuoi leccato, il culo dico! nun je la faccio più frociazzo!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E poi che palle sti pompini...ma ti sei fatto mai leccare il culo come si deve da una brava?Ma voi non capite un cazzo neanche di sesso e di donne....!


una c'ha provato. e fino a quando restava larga, gli piaceva, bene, poi è andata a stringere sempre di più il cerchio e lì m'ha dato un bel po di fastidio: siccome è intelligente è ritornata sui suoi passi e s'è divertita di più.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che schifo immaginare un uomo che si fa leccare il culo da una donna.


Nella sfera privata, senza esibizionismo, tra adulti consenzianti la parola schifo non dovrebbe esistere .... De gustibus


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete rigidi...!



ehehehe smettila!! la finisci di eccitarti! clààà smettila! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

fate un po schifo... sapevatelo


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> noi saremo pure provincialoni, ma da buoni masculi siculi ci facciamo sucare altro: tu continua a farti leccare il culo.



E qua te l'appoggio tutta tutta, e non capire male! vastasu e depravato!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma la finisci e smetti di citare il tuo culo ogni due per tre! IO e Lui se permetti, cioè solo IO va! preferisco un culo liscio e profumato, di certo non il tuo che vai citando troppo spesso.


ecco, bravo, parla per te che io di culo preferisco quelli femminili, senza offesa per oscuro, si capisce.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E qua te l'appoggio tutta tutta, e non capire male! vastasu e depravato!


vabbè tanto potrei dormire sonni tranquilli.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> We, clà! con tutto il rispetto sempre eh! ma i peli mi fanno schifo, preferisco una depilazione totale e sentirne il gusto acido e dolce degli umori che scendono languidamente ( per citare un qualcosa di tuo, parlo del languidamente..) . Ma la finisci e smetti di citare il tuo culo ogni due per tre! IO  e Lui se permetti, cioè solo IO va! preferisco un culo liscio e profumato, di certo non il tuo che vai citando troppo spesso. Minchia ora capisco l'avatar! e beddamatri santissima toglilo! che tra questo e tu che scrivi che lo vuoi leccato, il culo dico! nun je la faccio più frociazzo!


Siete ancora materia grezza.Una sucata di culo fatta bene è meglio di un pompino!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, bravo, parla per te che io di culo preferisco quelli femminili, senza offesa per oscuro, si capisce.



Ho capito!! ma non c'è solo il culo compà! minchia! ma oltre il culo c'è di più! o era le gambe? vabbè va...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vabbè tanto potrei dormire sonni tranquilli.



Tu si, io con te NO, infatti con te non ci dormirei MAI! purpu!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete ancora materia grezza.Una sucata di culo fatta bene è meglio di un pompino!



Ma io non lo metto in dubbio! fattelo sucare da Lui! io preferisco farmelo sucare, anzi farmeli, se è il caso, da fimmine sia chiaro. Hai tolto l'avatar? si? per piacere...


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma io non lo metto in dubbio! fattelo sucare da Lui! io preferisco farmelo sucare, anzi farmeli, se è il caso, da fimmine sia chiaro. Hai tolto l'avatar? si? per piacere...


Con voi mi rompo il cazzo a parlare di cose serie.Trascendete subito,sembrate bimbetti delle elementari,mi sucano qui,mi sucano lì.Ma le donne del forum cosa pensano dio voi?Vi sparate le pippe dentro i bagni su rita dalla chiesa,infantili,supponenti credete di conoscere  e non conoscete un cazzo.Sucatemi il culo ragazzi.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete ancora materia grezza.Una sucata di culo fatta bene è meglio di un pompino!


clà, ultimo, chistu purpu è, ma ri chiddi ri scuogghiu: ma tu tò 'magginautu ca facia sta fini? maria comu mi rispiaci pi stu poveru cristu. sempri a farisi vasari u culu, viri chi fini ca fici. iarrusu e finocchiu: iu quasi quasi ci levu a parola, u sai com'è, u paisi è nico e a jenti murmurìa, nun savissi a diri ca praticu gjndazza. aiu 'nome ri fari rispittari. tu fà chiddu ca vuoi.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> clà, ultimo, chistu purpu è, ma ri chiddi ri scuogghiu: ma tu tò 'magginautu ca facia sta fini? maria comu mi rispiaci pi stu poveru cristu. sempri a farisi vasari u culu, viri chi fini ca fici. iarrusu e finocchiu: iu quasi quasi ci levu a parola, u sai com'è, u paisi è nico e a jenti murmurìa, nun savissi a diri ca praticu gjndazza. aiu 'nome ri fari rispittari. tu fà chiddu ca vuoi.


Provinciale del cazzo!Chiedi ad una donna con d maiuscola cosa pensa di uno come te che rompe il cazzo con il farselo sucare ed uno come me che preferisce farsi sucare il culo.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Provinciale del cazzo!Chiedi ad una donna con d maiuscola cosa pensa di uno come te che rompe il cazzo con il farselo sucare ed uno come me che preferisce farsi sucare il culo.


vuoi proprio che lo chieda, ad una donna? ok, ti accontento: Ultimo cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vuoi proprio che lo chieda, ad una donna? ok, ti accontento: *Ultimo cosa ne pensi*?


:risata:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> vuoi proprio che lo chieda, ad una donna? ok, ti accontento: Ultimo cosa ne pensi?


Ultimo è una donna?non fare il timido,provaci e vedrai che ti fanno una merda....!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


SImy cosa ne pensi,anche se sei una brava ragazza.....


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

ma come mai quando si affrontano certi interessanti argomenti, le donne scompaiono? solo se si parla di amore e di cuore sono tutte pronte a dire la loro. è inutile, "falla comu vuoi .............  sempre cuccuzza è".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo è una donna?non fare il timido,provaci e vedrai che ti fanno una merda....!


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con voi mi rompo il cazzo a parlare di cose serie.Trascendete subito,sembrate bimbetti delle elementari,mi sucano qui,mi sucano lì.Ma le donne del forum cosa pensano dio voi?Vi sparate le pippe dentro i bagni su rita dalla chiesa,infantili,supponenti credete di conoscere  e non conoscete un cazzo.Sucatemi il culo ragazzi.


Si tesoro, è inutile che continui, è vero a volte mi piace come scrivi, ma, questo, non, vuol dire che, ti consenta ancora di provarci con me! minchia papà! e vattene in bagno che tanto lo nomini che pare la tua seconda casa, ecchecchez va!



Lui ha detto:


> clà, ultimo, chistu purpu è, ma ri chiddi ri scuogghiu: ma tu tò 'magginautu ca facia sta fini? maria comu mi rispiaci pi stu poveru cristu. sempri a farisi vasari u culu, viri chi fini ca fici. iarrusu e finocchiu: iu quasi quasi ci levu a parola, u sai com'è, u paisi è nico e a jenti murmurìa, nun savissi a diri ca praticu gjndazza. aiu 'nome ri fari rispittari. tu fà chiddu ca vuoi.


Si io gli ho risposto sono stato chiaro, speriamo che ci ignori e che la finisca di attentarci, una volta provatoci... diventa buona educazione accettare  che, noi, al contrario suo, minchia siamo etero!! e chheccaz due va!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo è una donna?non fare il timido,provaci e vedrai che ti fanno una merda....!


perchè non lo sapevi? pensaci: il caschetto biondo, il bigattino, è in cinta: che vuoi di più dalla vita.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto


Vero?i pompini sono riduttivi,sono da provinciali,da camonisti di casoria,ma sto cazzo di lui non capisce un minchia...!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vuoi proprio che lo chieda, ad una donna? ok, ti accontento: Ultimo cosa ne pensi?



Che ne penso? per quanto possa far ridere la simy, penso che, bisognerebbe provarlo un uomo siculo, detto questo lasciamo il signor oscuro farsi sucare il culo, noi ci facciamo sucare altro, non nominiamola per buona educazione, ok?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:



Tu ci ridi simy, qua se uno non sta attento e si gira gli occhi quei due ti fanno davvero il culo, quei due frociazzi intendo.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SImy cosa ne pensi,anche se sei una brava ragazza.....


ma che ne sanno questi


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu ci ridi simy, qua se uno non sta attento e si gira gli occhi quei due ti fanno davvero il culo, quei due frociazzi intendo.



ricordato che bisogna sempre camminare spalle al muro


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ne penso? per quanto possa far ridere la simy, penso che, bisognerebbe provarlo un uomo siculo, detto questo lasciamo il signor oscuro farsi sucare il culo, noi ci facciamo sucare altro, non nominiamola per buona educazione, ok?


NON CAPITE UN CAZZO!Siete ristretti voi del sud.Ma farsi SUCARE IL CULO,oltre che un segno rispetto,è anche eroticamente piacevole,non significa essere omosessuali,mamma mia,sembrate franco e ciccio,ma che cazzo, volete dare una parvenza di competenza?INTERAGIRE con voi,per me diventa sempre più difficile.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella sfera privata, senza esibizionismo, tra adulti consenzianti la parola schifo non dovrebbe esistere .... De gustibus


fa schifo anche a me...cammafa'?...ci spariamo subbbito?...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto



Lei la smetta subito, o altrimenti le esco fuori l'uomo siculo che c'è in me, e non lo farei qua, ma in MP. qua è posto soltanto per quei due cialtroni broccolatori che tanto scrivono e tanto lavorano di callo. :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma che ne sanno questi


Perfetto.Allora tu esci con uno,la serata si riscalda,ti stupisce più uno che ti chiede un pompino o una sucata di culo?sii sincera simy!Chi ti stuzzica mentalmente di più?


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che schifo immaginare un uomo che si fa leccare il culo da una donna.



stai scherzando?
non eri per basta il consenso?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui e ultimo*

FRANCO E CICCIO,due donne ,simy e chiara son d'accordo con me,visto che non capite un CAZZO?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nella sfera privata, senza esibizionismo, tra adulti consenzianti la parola schifo non dovrebbe esistere .... De gustibus


Concordo, anzi per me anche con esibizionismo non c'è problema. Se ad altri piace, facciano pure. Personalmente una donna che lecca il culo ad un uomo è una delle (poche) cose che vedo trash e sconce. Non direi la stessa cosa per quanto riguarda uomo che lecce donna.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> clà, ultimo, chistu purpu è, ma ri chiddi ri scuogghiu: ma tu tò 'magginautu ca facia sta fini? maria comu mi rispiaci pi stu poveru cristu. sempri a farisi vasari u culu, viri chi fini ca fici. iarrusu e finocchiu: iu quasi quasi ci levu a parola, u sai com'è, u paisi è nico e a jenti murmurìa, nun savissi a diri ca praticu gjndazza. aiu 'nome ri fari rispittari. tu fà chiddu ca vuoi.


ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON CAPITE UN CAZZO!Siete ristretti voi del sud.Ma farsi SUCARE IL CULO,oltre che un segno rispetto,è anche eroticamente piacevole,non significa essere omosessuali,mamma mia,sembrate franco e ciccio,ma che cazzo, volete dare una parvenza di competenza?INTERAGIRE con voi,per me diventa sempre più difficile.


Riquoto


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Allora tu esci con uno,la serata si riscalda,ti stupisce più uno che ti chiede un pompino o una sucata di culo?sii sincera simy!Chi ti stuzzica mentalmente di più?



e vvvai con gli esperimenti della Simy!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> stai scherzando?
> non eri per basta il consenso?


Ma voi donne non vi rompete di bambini simili?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON CAPITE UN CAZZO!Siete ristretti voi del sud.Ma farsi SUCARE IL CULO,oltre che un segno rispetto,è anche eroticamente piacevole,non significa essere omosessuali,mamma mia,sembrate franco e ciccio,ma che cazzo, volete dare una parvenza di competenza?INTERAGIRE con voi,per me diventa sempre più difficile.



Ma chi ha mai scritto il contrario?? sei tu che è da stamattina che!!!! buttigghia ra nannò! scrivi a me e a Lui!! dico, o la smetti e te ne vai in bagno o cambi compagnia e scrivi a qualche donna! cioè scusa ti capisco perchè scrivi a noi maschi, ma Santa Rosalia, non sei il mio tipo, te capì!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Riquoto


Grazie ero sicuro che avresti capito,che uomini di merda...!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahah



Acculturati!! :mrgreen::mrgreen: come se ne avessi bisogno.. :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> e vvvai con gli esperimenti della Simy!:rotfl:


Vale anche per te....!Rispondi!


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma voi donne non vi rompete di bambini simili?



il fatto è che il Presidente mi sembrava di amplissime vedute...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Riquoto



Che fai mi corteggi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie ero sicuro che avresti capito,che uomini di merda...!


Ho anche fare con un uomo come tubarao, come potrei non capire?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma chi ha mai scritto il contrario?? sei tu che è da stamattina che!!!! buttigghia ra nannò! scrivi a me e a Lui!! dico, o la smetti e te ne vai in bagno o cambi compagnia e scrivi a qualche donna! cioè scusa ti capisco perchè scrivi a noi maschi, ma Santa Rosalia, non sei il mio tipo, te capì!


Ma che cazzo c'entra?dovreste sucarmi il culo per rispetto,che c'entra la froceria?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che fai mi corteggi?


Così farei ingelosire mille donzelle.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vale anche per te....!Rispondi!



quoto la Simy!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho anche fare con un uomo come tubarao, come potrei non capire?


Appunto.Il tuba è un pò come me,non è primitivo come franco e cicciuzzo...!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie ero sicuro che avresti capito,che uomini di merda...!



Ecco, ora insulti? ora che hai capito che devi allargare gli orizzonti con altri uomini? madò che tipo, non pensavo fossi cos' oscù, rassegnarsi è doveroso al volte essù


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*free*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Così farei ingelosire mille donzelle.


Sempre paracula.....!Vabbè un uomo che ti chiede un pompino,non è un uomo,è un bimbo che ha bisogno di certezze sulla sua sessualità.Un uomo come me che ti chiede altro,ha solo certezze sul tutto,un UOMO CON LE PALLE!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo, anzi per me anche con esibizionismo non c'è problema. Se ad altri piace, facciano pure. *Personalmente una donna che lecca il culo ad un uomo è una delle (poche) cose che vedo trash e sconce.* Non direi la stessa cosa per quanto riguarda uomo che lecce donna.


Effettivamente non piacerebbe neppure a me guardarla. Ma in genere aborro il voyerismo, lo trovo una inutile perdita di tempo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Il tuba è un pò come me,non è primitivo come franco e cicciuzzo...!


E poi non è provinciale , non sai quanto mi sprovincializzo frequentandolo


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Così farei ingelosire mille donzelle.



:bacio: Senti gli spieghi a oscuro di smetterla, io non so più come scriverglielo. vabbè... lascia perdere, sognare si può.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre paracula.....!Vabbè un uomo che ti chiede un pompino,non è un uomo,è un bimbo che ha bisogno di certezze sulla sua sessualità.Un uomo come me che ti chiede altro,ha solo certezze sul tutto,un UOMO CON LE PALLE!


Infatti io non mi faccio mai chiedere un pompino da un uomo, glielo faccio. Casomai poi me lo richiede lui perché non può più farne a meno


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> un UOMO CON LE PALLE!


si, 'nto culu.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E poi non è provinciale , non sai quanto *mi sprovincializzo* frequentandolo



ma è terribile!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio: Senti gli spieghi a oscuro di smetterla, io non so più come scriverglielo. vabbè... lascia perdere, sognare si può.


Ultimo sei un cavaliere siciliano d'altri tempi, discendi da quella corte di Federico II, amor cortese e via così, ma il romano è un'altra cosa. Non meglio ne peggio, un'altra.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre paracula.....!Vabbè un uomo che ti chiede un pompino,non è un uomo,è un bimbo che ha bisogno di certezze sulla sua sessualità.Un uomo come me che ti chiede altro,ha solo certezze sul tutto,un UOMO CON LE PALLE!



Hai scordato di citare la garganella lo sciacquone e le seghe in bagno. Un uomo non parla di avere le palle, nè le nomina, nè chiede e domanda, nè alla fine si dirige in bagno tutto eccitato.

ps, sei già andato in bagno? così almeno finisce sto scempio....


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti io non mi faccio mai chiedere un pompino da un uomo, glielo faccio. Casomai poi me lo richiede lui perché non può più farne a meno


ti ammiro. Finalmente una donna che parla liberamente della suè capacità.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Allora tu esci con uno,la serata si riscalda,ti stupisce più uno che ti chiede un pompino o una sucata di culo?sii sincera simy!Chi ti stuzzica mentalmente di più?


ma un pompino non si chiede... si fa e basta...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo sei un cavaliere siciliano d'altri tempi, discendi da quella corte di Federico II, amor cortese e via così, ma il romano è un'altra cosa. Non meglio ne peggio, un'altra.



Si. Vero.  mi sto muto proprio per quello che hai scritto. Il resto lo riservo a quando è giusto uscirlo fuori. 

Non conosco i romani, li rispetto, i napoletani invece li rispettavo, adesso sto cominciando a cambiare idea. Sapevi che oscuro è napoletano vero? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma un pompino non si chiede... si fa e basta...


quel coglione non capisce un cazzo. è rimasto sconvolto dal fattaccio di JB e dei termometri e da allora s'è fissato con sta leccata del culo. poveretto.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si. Vero. mi sto muto proprio per quello che hai scritto. *Il resto lo riservo a quando è giusto uscirlo fuori. *


sempre il solito porco: sti doppi sensi della minchia ...................., appunto.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, 'nto culu.


Non istigarlo! quello vuole, e non solo, sei proprio uno sfruculiatore nato! mariaaaaa!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sempre il solito porco: sti doppi sensi della minchia ...................., appunto.



Ma che minchia vuoi tu? parlavo con te? volevo uscire fuori il discorso con te? ti piacerebbe lo so! ma sogna anche tu compà. 

Simy camminare con le spalle al muro sempre! è stancante ma doveroso a volte.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti io non mi faccio mai chiedere un pompino da un uomo, glielo faccio. Casomai poi me lo richiede lui perché non può più farne a meno



Ecco, abituata coi romani che vai cercando! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pagliacciata cosmica...ce ne vorrebbe un terzo...:mrgreen:


non ti gusta bergoglio?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti gusta bergoglio?



Minni, l'ho mai chiamata minni? Lei qua su terra-terra che cerca lo scambio culturale o cosa? :mrgreen::singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando?
> non eri per basta il consenso?


Certo che basta il consenso. Il consenso a leccarmi il culo io non l'ho mai firmato.
Ne facevo un problema diverso: anche il sesso ha un'estetica. Una donna che lecca il didietro ad un uomo lo trovo "inestetico", se mi passi il termine.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Rpetutam yuvant scassa li marones a voltes, cioè dicendo per cultura acquisita, me ne vado al bar perchè m'avete rotto la minchias.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

certo che questo Club sta scadendo proprio: con voi non si fà altro che parlare di attributi e usanze più o meno sconce, proprio terra terra. Non poteva chiamarsi diversamente, azzeccatissimo. mi spiace che alcuni aristocratici di tranet non lo caghino assolutamente: forse però è meglio così. pochi, viddani ma buoni.


a buon rendere.


offro io, amuni và.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che il Presidente mi sembrava di amplissime vedute...


Non ancora così ampie.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Appunto*

Ecco la questione è questa.Un pompino non si chiede ,sono d'accordo,però rientra tutto nella casistica.Un pompino è dozzinale,quindi viene dato per scontato.Invece,e scrivo INVECE,mentre lei si presta a farti un pompino,tu gli fermi la testa e gli sussurri dolcemente:Leccame  er culo che gradisco di più.Io credo che quella donna si senta molto più gratificata.Ripeto:VOI DI DONNE NON CAPITE UN CAZZO,non conoscete le loro putride fantasie,non conoscete le loro voglie,non conoscete un cazzo.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti gusta bergoglio?


ma va, e' fumo negli occhi....

ha sempre contrastato le varie Teologie della Liberazione che aveva in casa e mo' sta dalla parte dei poveri...

ma vafankul,va' Bergo', che tacevi pure quando Vileda buttava i cadaveri degli oppositori dagli aerei...

la verita' e' che l'hanno messo solo per fermare la calvinizzazione romana e per fermare l'emorragia di fedeli che perdono dalle sue parti a favore delle chiese riformate piu' vicine ai bisogni dei poveri...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti io non mi faccio mai chiedere un pompino da un uomo, glielo faccio. Casomai poi me lo richiede lui perché non può più farne a meno


cazzu cazzu, nun di' cosi' che so' sensibbbile all'argomento...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Insomma*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Certo che basta il consenso. Il consenso a leccarmi il culo io non l'ho mai firmato.
> Ne facevo un problema diverso: anche il sesso ha un'estetica. Una donna che lecca il didietro ad un uomo lo trovo "inestetico", se mi passi il termine.


Antiestetico magari,ma che c'entra l'estetica?Il sesso è fantasia,creatività,animalesco,l'estetica nel sesso non è da froci,e da grandi pijanculi...!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*

Io ci provo ma se il livello è questo....!Inorridiscono tutti per una sucata di culo,che massa di pijanculi.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco la questione è questa.Un pompino non si chiede ,sono d'accordo,però rientra tutto nella casistica.Un pompino è dozzinale,quindi viene dato per scontato.Invece,e scrivo INVECE,mentre lei si presta a farti un pompino,tu gli fermi la testa e gli sussurri dolcemente:Leccame  er culo che gradisco di più.Io credo che quella donna si senta molto più gratificata.Ripeto:VOI DI DONNE NON CAPITE UN CAZZO,non conoscete le loro putride fantasie,non conoscete le loro voglie,*non conoscete un cazzo.*


*
*
Ehehehehe la lingua batte sempre, dove il dente duole. 

Cioè fai sesso e gli dici leccame er culo? minchia che macho! minchia che soggettivitàma va curcati a mare compà! e impara senza fargli capire nulla a discuterci e capire dove si può arrivare. 

Leccame er culo!! madò immagino quella donna che non pensava di poterlo fare e si sente dire una cosa del genere, resta la stecchita. Anche se magari sarebbe propensa a farlo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Antiestetico magari,ma che c'entra l'estetica?Il sesso è fantasia,creatività,animalesco,l'estetica nel sesso non è da froci,e da grandi pijanculi...!


L'estetica non contrasta con fantasia, creatività, animalesco. Contrasta con il trash, i grottesco e la sconcezza (concetti del tutto soggettivi: per me quella cosa è sconcia, per altri no).


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> Ehehehehe la lingua batte sempre, dove il dente duole.
> 
> Cioè fai sesso e gli dici leccame er culo? minchia che macho! minchia che soggettivitàma va curcati a mare compà! e impara senza fargli capire nulla a discuterci e capire dove si può arrivare.
> ...


Prima di fare sesso,anche dopo!Leccame er culo?un donna che si sente dire così da me,è solo una donna libera,che sa di poter essere libera in tutto e per tutto.Mi rifiuto di darvi altre spiegazioni,non capite un cazzo,come fate a capire le donne?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> L'estetica non contrasta con fantasia, creatività, animalesco. Contrasta con il trash, i grottesco e la sconcezza (concetti del tutto soggettivi: per me quella cosa è sconcia, per altri no).


Quindi secondo il tuo parere farsi leccare il culo è trash,grottesco e sconcio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ha sempre contrastato le varie Teologie della Liberazione che aveva in casa e mo' sta dalla parte dei poveri...


C'è una via di mezzo tra essere preti marxisti (ossimoro) e stare dalla parte dei poveri.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Farfalla*

Dove sei?ti prego illustra a questi bambini cosa è una donna.....!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> L'estetica non contrasta con fantasia, creatività, animalesco. Contrasta con il trash, i grottesco e la sconcezza (concetti del tutto soggettivi: per me quella cosa è sconcia, per altri no).



Però se voscienza mi permette, sabbenerica e baciamo le mani.. se non ha lei provato a farse baciare er culo come può andare oltre e dare un parere oltre il parere personale soggettivo che contrasta quello oggettivo di mr oscuro? Se facci leccà er culo e ritorni.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

certo che però fa presa così simpatico e chiaccherone.per me intanto ha guadagnato punti silurando bertone





Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va, e' fumo negli occhi....
> 
> ha sempre contrastato le varie Teologie della Liberazione che aveva in casa e mo' sta dalla parte dei poveri...
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Però se voscienza mi permette, sabbenerica e baciamo le mani.. se non ha lei provato a farse baciare er culo come può andare oltre e dare un parere oltre il parere personale soggettivo che contrasta quello oggettivo di mr oscuro? Se facci leccà er culo e ritorni.


Chiara e simy sono dalla mia parte,lui e president dalla tua,non ti prende il dubbio che forse è a voi che vi piace giocare ad incularella?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima di fare sesso,anche dopo!Leccame er culo?un donna che si sente dire così da me,è solo una donna libera,che sa di poter essere libera in tutto e per tutto.Mi rifiuto di darvi altre spiegazioni,non capite un cazzo,come fate a capire le donne?


Weila testone! a volte mi sembri proprio un caprone come Lui, prima ti scrivo e ti correggo sul mudus operandus del dialogus richiestam della leccata der culo. Dopo me lo confermi e me vieni a scrivere di capire le donne? ma vada a dar via le ciapet va!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Weila testone! a volte mi sembri proprio un caprone come Lui, prima ti scrivo e ti correggo sul mudus operandus del dialogus richiestam della leccata der culo. Dopo me lo confermi e me vieni a scrivere di capire le donne? ma vada a dar via le ciapet va!


Ma sucami il culo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi secondo il tuo parere farsi leccare il culo è trash,grottesco e sconcio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io lo vedo così: imbarazzante. Però se vi divertite, fate pure. 
Il mio non è un giudizio morale (a differenza di quelli che dai tu di solito...), è un "a me non piace".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però se voscienza mi permette, sabbenerica e baciamo le mani.. se non ha lei provato a farse baciare er culo come può andare oltre e dare un parere oltre il parere personale soggettivo che contrasta quello oggettivo di mr oscuro? Se facci leccà er culo e ritorni.


Mi fido sulla parola. Tu hai provato?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io lo vedo così: imbarazzante. Però se vi divertite, fate pure.
> Il mio non è un giudizio morale (a differenza di quelli che dai tu di solito...), è un "a me non piace".


Io do giudizi morali quando si disquisisce di moralità,tu scrivi che non ti piace usando aggettivi come:grottesco,sconcio,antiestetico,imbarazzante...!Complimenti vivissimi,i tuoi giudizi sono peggiori dei miei.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara e simy sono dalla mia parte,lui e president dalla tua,non ti prende il dubbio che forse è a voi che vi piace giocare ad incularella?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Smentisco tutto! e rendo ancora più chiaro a cosa mi riferisco. Tu asserisci delle cose non vere, perchè sotto intendi che chiara e simy conoscono i peli del tuo culetto così amabile e sicuramente apprezzabile "non da me", e nel frattempo sotto intendi giochi di culo rendendoci partecipi di aggettivi o nomi che siano ,come "incularella" Spero di dimenticare e non recepire così tanta cultura d'espressione buzzurra! tzè il rosso è per darmi un tono e differenziarmi da te!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sucami il culo.



Ma manco se fosse l'unico culo disponibile al mondo. E non insistere!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> C'è una via di mezzo tra essere preti marxisti (ossimoro) e stare dalla parte dei poveri.


L'accusa ai preti di marxismo e' solo pretestuosa e denotante il terrore nel constatare come il marxismo sia perfettamente sovrapponibile al messaggio evangelico che le gerarchie ecclesiastiche se ne guardano bene dal seguire ed applicare...


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Smentisco tutto! e rendo ancora più chiaro a cosa mi riferisco. Tu asserisci delle cose non vere, perchè sotto intendi che chiara e simy conoscono i peli del tuo culetto così amabile e sicuramente apprezzabile "non da me", e nel frattempo sotto intendi giochi di culo rendendoci partecipi di aggettivi o nomi che siano ,come "incularella" Spero di dimenticare e non recepire così tanta cultura d'espressione buzzurra! tzè il rosso è per darmi un tono e differenziarmi da te!


NOOO!Permetti,io credo che a chiara e simy gli piacerebbe baciarmi il culo,ecredo che da donne in gamba quali sono non si strapperebbero i capelli davanti ad un"leccame er culo"!Siete voi che giocate a fare i maschioni,con sti cazzo di pompini,ho smesso di farmeli fare a 17 anni,mi annoiavano!Incomincio a pensare che i vostri culetti sono più trasgressivi di quello che volete farci credere...1


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'accusa ai preti di marxismo e' solo pretestuosa e denotante il terrore nel constatare come *il marxismo sia perfettamente sovrapponibile al messaggio evangelico* che le gerarchie ecclesiastiche se ne guardano bene dal seguire ed applicare...


Dillo a Popieluszko & C..


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi fido sulla parola. Tu hai provato?



Posso non rispondere? 

Però posso scrivere altro, cosa che è stata scritta più volte qua dentro, si, più volte. Perchè qua dentro l'argomento più discusso è il culo!:mrgreen: E' accertato che nella zona del perineo :sonar: ( Esci fora da sto corpo) ci siano zone erogene, e non solo nella donna. Quindi il succo del mio discorso non stava nel provarlo io per risponderti, ma nel comprendere che tu come io come chiunque, uscendo fuori da certi schemi, maschili, mentali ,e in questo caso poco propensi a "alzata di ciglia" farse leccà er culo.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NOOO!Permetti,io credo che a chiara e simy gli piacerebbe baciarmi il culo,ecredo che da donne in gamba quali sono non si strapperebbero i capelli davanti ad un"leccame er culo"!Siete voi che giocate a fare i maschioni,con sti cazzo di pompini,ho smesso di farmeli fare a 17 anni,mi annoiavano!Incomincio a pensare che i vostri culetti sono più trasgressivi di quello che volete farci credere...1


confermo


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Perfetto*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso non rispondere?
> 
> Però posso scrivere altro, cosa che è stata scritta più volte qua dentro, si, più volte. Perchè qua dentro l'argomento più discusso è il culo!:mrgreen: E' accertato che nella zona del perineo :sonar: ( Esci fora da sto corpo) ci siano zone erogene, e non solo nella donna. Quindi il succo del mio discorso non stava nel provarlo io per risponderti, ma nel comprendere che tu come io come chiunque, uscendo fuori da certi schemi, maschili, mentali ,e in questo caso poco propensi a "alzata di ciglia" farse leccà er culo.


ADESSO HA SCRITTO L'UOMO!COMPLIMENTI!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NOOO!Permetti,io credo che a chiara e simy gli piacerebbe baciarmi il culo,ecredo che da donne in gamba quali sono non si strapperebbero i capelli davanti ad un"leccame er culo"!Siete voi che giocate a fare i maschioni,con sti cazzo di pompini,ho smesso di farmeli fare a 17 anni,mi annoiavano!Incomincio a pensare che i vostri culetti sono più trasgressivi di quello che volete farci credere...1



S si ok ok... e sei passato oltre, abbiamo capito. che sei noioso però.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ecco*



Simy ha detto:


> confermo


COSA VI AVEVO DETTO?DI DONNE NCè CAPITE N' CAZZO RIGà!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ADESSO HA SCRITTO L'UOMO!COMPLIMENTI!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:



OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. MA NON ADULARMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII NON CI CASCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  PURPO PURE TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU PRECISO PRECISO A LUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

E non gridare la prossima volta.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> confermo


Leccaculo!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. MA NON ADULARMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII NON CI CASCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  PURPO PURE TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU PRECISO PRECISO A LUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> E non gridare la prossima volta.


Quando vinci la tua timidezza,tiri fuori le tue grandi palle,peccato che nel mezzo hai sempre quel lombrico inerme.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> COSA VI AVEVO DETTO?DI DONNE NCè CAPITE N' CAZZO RIGà!


Ok, preso atto di questo, avrei due domande tecniche su questa disdicevole pratica:
- preferisci a pecorina o supino a gambe spalancate? 
- se la leccatrice ha il naso lungo ti fidi o soprassiedi?


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leccaculo!!



non si parlava di questo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso non rispondere?
> 
> Però posso scrivere altro, cosa che è stata scritta più volte qua dentro, si, più volte. Perchè qua dentro l'argomento più discusso è il culo!:mrgreen: E' accertato che nella zona del perineo :sonar: ( Esci fora da sto corpo) ci siano zone erogene, e non solo nella donna. Quindi il succo del mio discorso non stava nel provarlo io per risponderti, ma nel comprendere che tu come io come chiunque, uscendo fuori da certi schemi, maschili, mentali ,e in questo caso poco propensi a "alzata di ciglia" farse leccà er culo.


clà, ma tu c'hai mai provato? a me c'hanno provato ma *non m'è piaciuto*. de gustibus.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leccaculo!!



puoi dirlo forte   :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando vinci la tua timidezza,tiri fuori le tue grandi palle,peccato che nel mezzo hai sempre quel lombrico inerme.


Un siculo ti squadra, ti sta fermo, ti controlla. Rendendo anche la cosa più piccola un gioiello prezioso che tanti adorerebbero se potessero, tu lo hai capito subbbito, ma io non cedo, nè ora nè mai. smamma.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, preso atto di questo, avrei due domande tecniche su questa disdicevole pratica:
> - preferisci a pecorina o supino a gambe spalancate?
> - se la leccatrice ha il naso lungo ti fidi o soprassiedi?


Ad essere sincero non ho posizioni preferite!comunque possibile che nessuna ti abbia mai chiesto di leccarti il culo o infilarti un dito ar culo?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> clà, ma tu c'hai mai provato? a me c'hanno provato ma *non m'è piaciuto*. de gustibus.


Perchè hai un omosessualità latente,quindi avevi paura di scoprire che ti piaceva...!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero non ho posizioni preferite!comunque possibile che nessuna ti abbia mai chiesto di leccarti il culo o infilarti un dito ar culo?


ma lui è un presidente! non può dire in pubblico.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè hai un omosessualità latente,quindi avevi paura di scoprire che ti piaceva...!


ma vaffffannnnnnnnccuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ma vaffffannnnnnnnccuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulo.


Guarda che non c'è nulla di male!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> clà, ma tu c'hai mai provato? a me c'hanno provato ma *non m'è piaciuto*. de gustibus.



Senti, sono calmo, e calmo rimango, smettetela di provarci, andate in bagno e come dice oscuro prendete il garganello e menatevelo, una volta soddisfatti magari la smettete di provarci, seriamente, sono stanco di sopportarvi, PURPU!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero non ho posizioni preferite!comunque possibile che nessuna ti abbia mai chiesto di leccarti il culo o infilarti un dito ar culo?


"Certe cose te le chiedono se dai loro motivo di chiedertele e se fai capire loro che ci stai." (cit. risposta del 99% delle donne alla domanda "Ti hanno mai fatto proposte oscene?").


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

cambiamo discorso che c'avete stufato. Avete mai pensato che un SE nella nostra vita avrebbe potuto cambiare tutto? Quale Se vi è mancato o è stato di troppo?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Garganello*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti, sono calmo, e calmo rimango, smettetela di provarci, andate in bagno e come dice oscuro prendete il garganello e menatevelo, una volta soddisfatti magari la smettete di provarci, seriamente, sono stanco di sopportarvi, PURPU!


Che volgarità!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> cambiamo discorso che c'avete stufato. Avete mai pensato che un SE nella nostra vita avrebbe potuto cambiare tutto? Quale Se vi è mancato o è stato di troppo?


Si mi è amcato questo se:ti posso chiedere SE te posso bacià er culo?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità!


Leccame er culo va! contento? sognaaaaaaaa!! me ne rivado al bar, m'avete letteralmente sfruculiato  i..... coglioni!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io lo vedo così:* imbarazzante*. Però se vi divertite, fate pure.
> Il mio non è un giudizio morale (a differenza di quelli che dai tu di solito...), è un "a me non piace".


ahia


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mi è amcato questo se:ti posso chiedere SE te posso bacià er culo?


mi cambia la vita?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahia


Hai capito?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahia


?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> mi cambia la vita?


Si!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito?


essì... mah.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dillo a Popieluszko & C..


no dillo tu al Card.Romero che solo adesso la ricotta s'e' decisa a vedere se lo puo' beatificare etcetc...ipocriti del cazzo, da vivi li schifano e li scomunicano come i vari Sobrino, Gutierrez, LeGoff etcetc e poi se fanno belli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> ?


... e non va mica bene, secondo me.  Repulsione lo capisco... ma l'imbarazzo di solito si prova per cose che si ritengono sconvenienti rispetto alle regole oppure perchè non si sa come gestirle. Insomma... se sento parlare di imbarazzo penso ad una certa rigidità mentale che in certi momenti, magari, si dovrebbe mettere da parte per lasciarsi andare e provare anche esperienze inaspettate.:smile:


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lasciarsi andare e provare anche esperienze inaspettate.:smile:


che bella sorpresa


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove sei?ti prego illustra a questi bambini cosa è una donna.....!


Non è giornata per me Oscuro. Sto leggiucchiando adesso ma non sono dell'umore..
Ti quoto a prescindere facciamo così




So che mi capisci


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e non va mica bene, secondo me.  Repulsione lo capisco... ma l'imbarazzo di solito si prova per cose che si ritengono sconvenienti rispetto alle regole oppure perchè non si sa come gestirle. Insomma... se sento parlare di imbarazzo penso ad una certa rigidità mentale che in certi momenti, magari, si dovrebbe mettere da parte per lasciarsi andare e provare anche esperienze inaspettate.:smile:


Come scrivi certe cose tu nessuna... sei quella sorella che al compensa ampiamente il fratello buzzurro.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è giornata per me Oscuro. Sto leggiucchiando adesso ma non sono dell'umore..
> Ti quoto a prescindere facciamo così
> 
> 
> ...


com'è tutta sofisticata questa, guarda guarda, "non sono dell'umore".


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

ultimoclaudioacheo, mi viene voglia di tornare a mangiare pane e panelle, che poi l'altra volta nun ce l'ho fatta.

dove vivi tu c'è un ristorante con uno dei migliori cuochi d'italia: lo sapevi?


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è giornata per me Oscuro. Sto leggiucchiando adesso *ma non sono dell'umore*..
> Ti quoto a prescindere facciamo così
> 
> 
> ...


nemmeno io... ma il cazzeggio aiuta 

:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non è giornata per me Oscuro. Sto leggiucchiando adesso ma non sono dell'umore..
> Ti quoto a prescindere facciamo così
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione!


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fa schifo anche a me...cammafa'?...ci spariamo subbbito?...


Assolutamente no, ci mancherebbe.
Voltiamo lo sguardo dall'altra parte, semplicemente :smile:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e non va mica bene, secondo me.  Repulsione lo capisco... ma l'imbarazzo di solito si prova per cose che si ritengono sconvenienti rispetto alle regole oppure perchè non si sa come gestirle. Insomma... se sento parlare di imbarazzo penso ad una certa rigidità mentale che in certi momenti, magari, si dovrebbe mettere da parte per lasciarsi andare e provare anche esperienze inaspettate.:smile:


Io non condividerei neanche la repulsione.Posso apprezzare una bella spennellata anale,ma un dito ar culo no.Purtroppo alcuni mashietti affetti da omosessualità latente si irigidiscono al solo pensiero.....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimoclaudioacheo, mi viene voglia di tornare a mangiare pane e panelle, che poi l'altra volta nun ce l'ho fatta.
> 
> dove vivi tu c'è un ristorante con uno dei migliori cuochi d'italia: lo sapevi?


Si, se stiamo parlando della stessa persona pelata. 

Ma a proposito, domenica sarò a pescare con la barca, sicuro di prendere dei tonni, tonnetti cioè quelli da un chilo circa, a me il gusto non piace e la scorsa domenica.. che schifo! come posso cucinarli in maniera tale da non esaltare il sapore ma cambiarlo un po? 

Sicuro di una tua risposta, ti mando a fanculo da prima per le minchiate che scriverai. 

Claudio.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, se stiamo parlando della stessa persona pelata.
> 
> Ma a proposito, domenica sarò a pescare con la barca, sicuro di prendere dei tonni, tonnetti cioè quelli da un chilo circa, a me il gusto non piace e la scorsa domenica.. che schifo! come posso cucinarli in maniera tale da non esaltare il sapore ma cambiarlo un po?
> 
> ...


Ma è vero che peschi cor culo?ti infili un amo fra le natiche e vai a strascico nel mare?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero che peschi cor culo?ti infili un amo fra le natiche e vai a strascico nel mare?:rotfl:


non è per difendere il poverello che lo sa fare di suo, però: fai schifo. sei uno sporcaccione.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> non è per difendere il poverello che lo sa fare di suo, però: fai schifo. sei uno sporcaccione.


Contento di esserlo!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero che peschi cor culo?ti infili un amo fra le natiche e vai a strascico nel mare?:rotfl:


Di solito quando si vuole offendere si prendono esempi che possono essere reali, tipo, prendi la ciolla l'allunghi in mare e.... ti accorgerai che mano i pesci ne vogliono sentire l'odore.

E smettila di nominare il culo, madò!!






Lui ha detto:


> non è per difendere il poverello che lo sa fare di suo, però: fai schifo. sei uno sporcaccione.


Il poverello lo dici a to frati! sul fai schifo mi dissocio, mi fa schifo soltanto a scriverlo. :singleeye: magari a pensarlo. ma cu mu misiru i santi! ognunu avi a so cruci e quarcunu avi i so culu a cui pinsari, u so però! no chiddu i l'avutri!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, se stiamo parlando della stessa persona pelata.
> 
> Ma a proposito, domenica sarò a pescare con la barca, sicuro di prendere dei tonni, tonnetti cioè quelli da un chilo circa, a me il gusto non piace e la scorsa domenica.. che schifo! come posso cucinarli in maniera tale da non esaltare il sapore ma cambiarlo un po?
> 
> ...


te lo puoi infilare nel forno con la cipollata in agro dolce: sai che goduria.

anzi prima lo fai a fette, lo impani e lo friggi, poi ci metti sopra la cipuddata e lo fai freddare. quindi to cali tuttu e 'nta conza ci poi vagnari u pani. ah, chi sì smrurfiusuuuuuuu.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non condividerei neanche la repulsione.Posso apprezzare una bella spennellata anale,ma un dito ar culo no.Purtroppo alcuni mashietti affetti da omosessualità latente si irigidiscono al solo pensiero.....



Eh ma... insomma la spennellata si e il dito no?

Leccami er culo! ma nun te permettè de nfilarmi il dito! tutto detto con nonscialance ! è francisi eh!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Allora*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma... insomma la spennellata si e il dito no?
> 
> Leccami er culo! ma nun te permettè de nfilarmi il dito! tutto detto con nonscialance ! è francisi eh!


Mi è successa quella che mi voleva infila un dito ar culo mentre si scopava,mi è successa quella che mi voleva spennellare er culo,e mi è pure successa quella che è andata in bagno,ha  smontato quell'affare che regge il rotolo di carta igienica e ritornata in camera perchè voleva mettermelo nel sedere.Ho signorilmente declinato l'offerta.Succede.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

è perchè non sei aperto a certe esperienze, PROVINCIALOTTO, direi.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> è perchè non sei aperto a certe esperienze, PROVINCIALOTTO, direi.


No,è che certe pratiche non mi aggradano.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è successa quella che mi voleva infila un dito ar culo mentre si scopava,mi è successa quella che mi voleva spennellare er culo,e mi è pure successa quella che è andata in bagno,ha  smontato quell'affare che regge il rotolo di carta igienica e ritornata in camera perchè voleva mettermelo nel sedere.Ho signorilmente declinato l'offerta.Succede.


pero' er perno co' la molla che regge la carta igienica, in effetti e' piccolino....

ma di' grazie che nun e' ritornata co' lo scopino der cesso....maro'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' er perno co' la molla che regge la carta igienica, in effetti e' piccolino....
> 
> ma di' grazie che nun e' ritornata co' lo scopino der cesso....maro'....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Una grande,faceva le pulizie nel palazzo dove lavoravo,si era appena lasciata con l'uomo,che tipa,troppo volgare...troppo!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' er perno co' la molla che regge la carta igienica, in effetti e' piccolino....
> 
> ma di' grazie che nun e' ritornata co' lo scopino der cesso....maro'....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quello lo avrebbe accettato, così se grattava anche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non condividerei neanche la *repulsione*.Posso apprezzare una bella spennellata anale,ma un dito ar culo no.Purtroppo alcuni mashietti affetti da omosessualità latente si irigidiscono al solo pensiero.....


InZomma... il mondo è bello perchè è vario ma a volte si esagera...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quello lo avrebbe accettato, così se grattava anche.


beh pero', obiettivamente, e' la morte sua quella... 

ED ORA, BUON APPETITO A TUTTI!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

vorrei proprio uscire da questo torpore intelletivo e culturale, essere saggio e uomo di cultura, anche snob ed aristocratico. soprattutto per le ultime due come si fà a diventarlo?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *vorrei* proprio uscire da questo torpore intelletivo e culturale, *essere* saggio e uomo di cultura, anche *snob ed aristocratico*. soprattutto per le ultime due come si fà a diventarlo?


E' un ossimoro. :mrgreen:
E comunque a meno che non ti siano state consegnate le palle del blasone entro il quarto anno di età, credo che tu possa puntare solo all'essere snob :mexican:
Ma restare semplice e simpatico e ben istruito come sei, no? Dobbiamo proprio ambire ad essere qualcosa che nella sostanza è spesso pupù puzzolente, si?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Hellseven ha detto:


> E' un ossimoro. :mrgreen:
> E comunque a meno che non ti siano state consegnate le palle del blasone entro il quarto anno di età, credo che tu possa puntare solo all'essere snob :mexican:
> Ma restare semplice e simpatico e ben istruito come sei, no? Dobbiamo proprio ambire ad essere qualcosa che nella sostanza è spesso pupù puzzolente, si?


Lui è simpatico ed è un piacere relazionarsi insieme.Pecca in esplosività,lui è tipo da piercing sullo scroto poi fa il timidone....questo non mi piace!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei proprio uscire da questo torpore intelletivo e culturale, essere saggio e uomo di cultura, anche snob ed aristocratico. soprattutto per le ultime due come si fà a diventarlo?


Mi risulta che agli aristocratici siano sempre piaciuti giochi erotici con lappate al culo varie senza distinzione di sesso, razza e cultura: si accomodi dott. Lui 
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi risulta che agli aristocratici siano sempre piaciuti giochi erotici con lappate al culo varie senza distinzione di sesso, razza e cultura: si accomodi dott. Lui
> :rotfl:


Ma lui,è monotematico,gli devi sukare la minckia una sveltina e poi davanti la tv a vedere la ruota della fortuna.Accanto ad un uomo simile sai che adrenalina,una donna finisce nei cessi di un'autostrada con un marito come lui.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Settembre 2013)




----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e non va mica bene, secondo me.  Repulsione lo capisco... ma l'imbarazzo di solito si prova per cose che si ritengono sconvenienti rispetto alle regole oppure perchè non si sa come gestirle. Insomma... se sento parlare di imbarazzo penso ad una certa rigidità mentale che in certi momenti, magari, si dovrebbe mettere da parte per lasciarsi andare e provare anche esperienze inaspettate.:smile:


Tutti froci con il culo degli altri, eh?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*No*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tutti froci con il culo degli altri, eh?


Non sempre ,ci riesci benissimo con il tuo.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 7436


e quindi?....

che me rappresenta?....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va, e' fumo negli occhi....
> 
> ha sempre contrastato le varie Teologie della Liberazione che aveva in casa e mo' sta dalla parte dei poveri...
> 
> ...



ma va, un papa così serve per contrastare l'islam
France', sei tutti noi!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma va, un papa così serve per contrastare l'islam
> France', sei tutti noi!


Ma che c'entra?qui ci confronta sui baci sur culo.........!


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io lo vedo così: imbarazzante. Però se vi divertite, fate pure.
> Il mio non è un giudizio morale (a differenza di quelli che dai tu di solito...), è un "a me non piace".



avevi detto schifo
da qui i miei


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?qui ci confronta sui baci sur culo.........!



a te non piace il nostro papa?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Free*

Mi sta simpatico,ma ho altri pensieri più importanti!


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sta simpatico,ma ho altri pensieri più importanti!



pure io
uguale!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tutti froci con il culo degli altri, eh?


direi che questo non c'entra una beata.
Ma oggi il tempo è variabile


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> pure io
> uguale!:mrgreen:


Sincero?io se fossi una donna andrei via da sto forum.Non so cosa ci state a fare!Rimarrei solo per Oscuro,il panorama maschile è oggettivamente poca cosa,tutti infantili,timidoni,hanno il terrore della diversità,che noia.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?io se fossi una donna andrei via da sto forum.Non so cosa ci state a fare!*Rimarrei solo per Oscuro*,il panorama maschile è oggettivamente poca cosa,tutti infantili,timidoni,hanno il terrore della diversità,che noia.



ehm...beccata!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ehm...beccata!


L'avevo capito...!Ma è solo merito mio?o del piattume che mi circonda?


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'avevo capito...!Ma è solo merito mio?o del piattume che mi circonda?



ah, sei circondato?

arrenditi!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ah, sei circondato?
> 
> arrenditi!:mrgreen:


Mi piacerebbe farlo,ogni tanto ci penso,essere come loro,un uomo normale ,piatto,insulso,apatico,acritico,questi uomini che si perdono fra la gente,senza spina dorsale,amebe,il nulla mischiato con il niente,nessun raggio di sole,una mare calmo,una pippetta la sera e a ninna,domani è un altro giorno!Ci ho provato ma non ci riesco,mi sono rassegnato ad solo una grande uomo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

avevo letto sei circonciso


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma va, un papa così serve per contrastare l'islam
> France', sei tutti noi!


Anche...pero' i cazzi piu' grossi so' casalinghi....vabbe' oriundi anche quelli...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo letto sei circonciso


a che letture che te dai...ao'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anche...pero' i cazzi piu' grossi so' casalinghi....vabbe' oriundi anche quelli...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ma va che stanno combinando i musulmani!
a me sembrano peggio del solito, in questo periodo!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro, dice il saggio siculo: "cu si vanta e si vannia mbrugghia a riddu e cu lu talia". 

 traduco: chi si vanta e lo grida ad alta voce mente a se stesso e a chi lo sta a sentire.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma va che stanno combinando i musulmani!
> a me sembrano peggio del solito, in questo periodo!


E che starebbero combinando i musulmani?...quella e' casa loro, piuttosto dei rompicojoni Usa&getta ne volemo parla'?...


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

*prendere o lasciare.*

lolapal hai fatto bene a chiudere il DDD: qui sono tutti e tutte degli impiccioni e non fanno altro che criticare e raccontarsi a vicenda le disgrazie degli altri: come si suol dire il taglia e cuci. pensa che c'è pure chi ha pensato di aprire un atelier.

ti fanno incazzare, lo fanno appositamente, ci provano gusto. ti dicono cose che ti mettono in difficoltà, contrastanti, così tu, nella scimunitaggine del momento, ti confondi con ciò che hai detto prima e loro, ben più attenti, ti danno addosso. 

vedrai, tra un po, toccherà a Bender.

é fatto così tradinet. prendere o lasciare.




p.s. si accettano rossi, al momento sono palliduccio.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> te lo puoi infilare nel forno con la cipollata in agro dolce: sai che goduria.
> 
> anzi prima lo fai a fette, lo impani e lo friggi, poi ci metti sopra la cipuddata e lo fai freddare. quindi to cali tuttu e 'nta conza ci poi vagnari u pani. ah, chi sì smrurfiusuuuuuuu.


Thenkiù tesoro, sai che questo pomeriggio ti pensai.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è successa quella che mi voleva infila un dito ar culo mentre si scopava,mi è successa quella che mi voleva spennellare er culo,e mi è pure successa quella che è andata in bagno,ha  smontato quell'affare che regge il rotolo di carta igienica e ritornata in camera perchè voleva mettermelo nel sedere.Ho signorilmente declinato l'offerta.Succede.





Lui ha detto:


> è perchè non sei aperto a certe esperienze, PROVINCIALOTTO, direi.


Qua per l'ennesima volta te l'appoggio.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' er perno co' la molla che regge la carta igienica, in effetti e' piccolino....
> 
> ma di' grazie che nun e' ritornata co' lo scopino der cesso....maro'....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


auahhhahahaahahahahaaha


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi risulta che agli aristocratici siano sempre piaciuti giochi erotici con lappate al culo varie senza distinzione di sesso, razza e cultura: si accomodi dott. Lui
> :rotfl:


La devi smettere( imperativo) altrimenti scrivo la verità, cioè il dottorato di cui il messere è stato insignito.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tutti froci con il culo degli altri, eh?


Chista mi piaciù bravo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lolapal hai fatto bene a chiudere il DDD: qui sono tutti e tutte degli impiccioni e non fanno altro che criticare e raccontarsi a vicenda le disgrazie degli altri: come si suol dire il taglia e cuci. pensa che c'è pure chi ha pensato di aprire un atelier.
> 
> ti fanno incazzare, lo fanno appositamente, ci provano gusto. ti dicono cose che ti mettono in difficoltà, contrastanti, così tu, nella scimunitaggine del momento, ti confondi con ciò che hai detto prima e loro, ben più attenti, ti danno addosso.
> 
> ...


Mio caro, gliel'ho consigliato io.
Ero stanca di leggere un sacco di discorsi inutili. Il caso era risolto a pagina tre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La devi smettere( imperativo) altrimenti scrivo la verità, cioè il dottorato di cui il messere è stato insignito.


Ma devi...DEVI scrivere la verità.
Insomma perché mai dovrei vergognarmi di dire che sono un'autorità in fatto di pompini? Che nel sesso non ci sono confini e io faccio con entusiasmo quello che mi va e quello che mi chiedono? Che è questo il motivo per cui gli uomini mi adorano?Che questo dovrebbe essere comunque il minimo sindacale? 
Apri il tuo dottorato ultimo, lasciaci accedere alla tua cultura!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Mi sento un po' oscuro


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro, gliel'ho consigliato io.
> Ero stanca di leggere un sacco di discorsi inutili. Il caso era risolto a pagina tre.


allora un brava anche a te.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma devi...DEVI scrivere la verità.
> Insomma perché mai dovrei vergognarmi di dire che sono un'autorità in fatto di pompini? Che nel sesso non ci sono confini e io faccio con entusiasmo quello che mi va e quello che mi chiedono? Che è questo il motivo per cui gli uomini mi adorano?Che questo dovrebbe essere comunque il minimo sindacale?
> Apri il tuo dottorato ultimo, lasciaci accedere alla tua cultura!



Si vabbè, secondo te dopo aver letto i primi quattro righi io sto a dare importanza all'ultimo? aòòò!! 

Comunque tanto per diritti di cronaca e non, Lui è dottore delle mie palle! sarà antica come battuta, lo so! ma se devo DEVO. Ho dovuto. :sonar:


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Insomma perché mai dovrei vergognarmi di dire che sono un'autorità in fatto di pompini? Che nel sesso non ci sono confini e io faccio con entusiasmo quello che mi va e quello che mi chiedono? Che è questo il motivo per cui gli uomini mi adorano?


vergognarsi e perchè mai, anzi potresti per il sapere di altre, poco esperte o addirittura vergini, descrivere ed insegnare loro l'arte. 

vediamo un pò.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> allora un brava anche a te.


Mi accodo al "brava", volevo farlo, lo sto facendo. 

Ma, secondo voi, la maggior parte dei Thread, e sottolineo la maggior parte, in poche pagine, diciamo una decina? non abbiamo già dato quello che dovevamo?

Ehm per i soliti noti, ok se non sono dieci sono venti, se non sono  venti sono trenta, ma insomma..... mi sono spiegato? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma devi...DEVI scrivere la verità.
> Insomma perché mai dovrei vergognarmi di dire che sono un'autorità in fatto di pompini? Che nel sesso non ci sono confini e io faccio con entusiasmo quello che mi va e quello che mi chiedono? Che è questo il motivo per cui gli uomini mi adorano?Che questo dovrebbe essere comunque il minimo sindacale?
> Apri il tuo dottorato ultimo, lasciaci accedere alla tua cultura!


Io ti troverei comunque una persona molto interessante e piacevole anche se i pompini non li sapessi fare.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vergognarsi e perchè mai, anzi potresti per il sapere di altre, poco esperte o addirittura vergini, descrivere ed insegnare loro l'arte.
> 
> vediamo un pò.


Sei un porco. perchè? ma vacurcati a mari va! e le mani alzale vastasu.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io ti troverei comunque una persona molto interessante e piacevole anche se i pompini non li sapessi fare.



sbagliai a leggere.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro, gliel'ho consigliato io.
> *Ero stanca di leggere un sacco di discorsi inutili.* Il caso era risolto a pagina tre.


Ma hai voglia di thread da chiudere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io ti troverei comunque una persona molto interessante e piacevole anche se i pompini non li sapessi fare.


Grazie hellseven! Sei sempre molto caro 
Ho anche amici con cui non faccio sesso, ovviamente! Quelli non sanno come faccio i pompini, SALLO!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai voglia di thread da chiudere.


Inutile dire che la penso come te.
Ieri quando hai parlato della gara tra chi mette per prima "verde mio" avevo pensato di quotarti e scrivere a mia volta "verde mio". Sai che caciara.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie hellseven! Sei sempre molto caro
> Ho anche amici con cui non faccio sesso, ovviamente! Quelli non sanno come faccio i pompini, SALLO!



Chiara, è la seconda volta che ti faccio una richiesta, per piacere, ci sono tipi che non si chiamano Ultimo, ci sono tipi che si chiamano Lui, non farlo per me, ma fallo per Lui, sempre che tu ci tenga a Lui e alla sua buona vista. 

Grazie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiara, è la seconda volta che ti faccio una richiesta, per piacere, ci sono tipi che non si chiamano Ultimo, ci sono tipi che si chiamano Lui, non farlo per me, ma fallo per Lui, sempre che tu ci tenga a Lui e alla sua buona vista.
> 
> Grazie.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ma quando mai ho scritto che io sono una buona samaritana?

Vabbè, la smetto


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Inutile dire che la penso come te.
> Ieri quando hai parlato della gara tra chi mette per prima "verde mio" avevo pensato di quotarti e scrivere a mia volta "verde mio". Sai che caciara.


Ma poi che razza di moda definitivamente stupida.


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vabbè, la smetto


questo non gioca a tuo favore. prima fai la saputella e tutto io TUTTI io, sono la più brava quella che fà impazzire e di quà e di là e poi ...............  mha.

 che delusione.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io ti troverei comunque una persona molto interessante e piacevole anche se i pompini non li sapessi fare.


Gesù, tu m'ammazzi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo non gioca a tuo favore. prima fai la saputella e tutto io TUTTI io, sono la più brava quella che fà impazzire e di quà e di là e poi ...............  mha.
> 
> che delusione.


Perché ti ho a cuore, tesoro.
Ma poi che vuoi sapere, esattamente?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché ti ho a cuore, tesoro.
> Ma poi che vuoi sapere, esattamente?


Nulla 
Vai a giocare da un'altra parte 

(Bacio)


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai voglia di thread da chiudere.


ma se non ti stanno bene il 90% dei thread aperti in questo cazzo di forum mi spieghi com'è che in un anno hai scritto così tanto? in ogni dove ci sei tu, sempre a criticare, non ne lasci uno.
 io parto dal presupposto che se in un determinato posto non ci si sta bene e non si è obbligati per legge a rimanervi, ci si prepara i bagagli e si va via, senza rompere ogni due tre il cazzo agli altri.

i miei due cent.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché ti ho a cuore, tesoro.
> Ma poi che vuoi sapere, esattamente?



AUAHUAHAUAHAHAAUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla
> Vai a giocare da un'altra parte
> 
> (Bacio)


Basta che mi dai un giocattolo e smammo


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla
> Vai a giocare da un'altra parte
> 
> (Bacio)


ma se tu manchi io in qualche spiaggia devo pure approdare.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se tu manchi io in qualche spiaggia devo pure approdare.


Manco da un giorno........ 
E poi la Matra é amica mia quindi scordatela


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Basta che mi dai un giocattolo e smammo


è molto gelosa dei suoi giocattoli


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Basta che mi dai un giocattolo e smammo


Ce ne sono tanti devi a venire a rubare proprio i miei?


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manco da un giorno........
> E poi la Matra é amica mia quindi scordatela


a parte che non sarei geloso, lo sai, noto con piacere che ti sei ripresa.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi sento un po' oscuro


Ma ne vogliamo parlare di questa donna?Asciutta,diretta,sincera,forse pure troppo,nessuna retrostruttura,il mio alter ego femminile,gli manca solo il pisello,è la dimostrazione di quello che sto cercando di far capire a molti:IL SESSO è LIBERTà!Continuerete a non capire un cazzo,avete solo una possibliità:seguirmi senza neanche rompere troppo il cazzo,in un mesto silenzio,la vostra unica compagna di viaggio deve essere l'umiltà!Si,mi piace farmi spennellare il culo,mi piace farmi spennellare il pacco,e basta con queste formi razziali,sei frocio,sei ricchione,quello sconcio quello no.Nel sesso è sconcio chi ha limiti e pregiudizi razza di coglioni!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se non ti stanno bene il 90% dei thread aperti in questo cazzo di forum mi spieghi com'è che in un anno hai scritto così tanto? in ogni dove ci sei tu, sempre a criticare, non ne lasci uno.
> io parto dal presupposto che se in un determinato posto non ci si sta bene e non si è obbligati per legge a rimanervi, ci si prepara i bagagli e si va via, senza rompere ogni due tre il cazzo agli altri.
> 
> i miei due cent.


Non credo che sia esattamente così la storia. Non è che non vadano bene i 3D aperti. Mi ti spiego più tardi che ora vado a correre.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se non ti stanno bene il 90% dei thread aperti in questo cazzo di forum mi spieghi com'è che in un anno hai scritto così tanto? in ogni dove ci sei tu, sempre a criticare, non ne lasci uno.
> io parto dal presupposto che se in un determinato posto non ci si sta bene e non si è obbligati per legge a rimanervi, ci si prepara i bagagli e si va via, senza rompere ogni due tre il cazzo agli altri.
> 
> i miei due cent.


I tuoi due cent me li hanno già scritti talmente in tanti che se ti va potresti andare a rispulciarti qualche risposta mia di tempo fa. Se ti va. Se poi non te ne frega un cazzo e chiedi perchè non hai nulla di meglio da fare che fare lo sfrucugliatore senza cervello e con l'originalità di una copia cinese d'accatto mi verrebbe da chiederti che cazzo hai chiesto a fare, ma immagino che tra le righe di questo post forse ci sia anche la risposta. I miei venti euro (perchè io valgo).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ne vogliamo parlare di questa donna?Asciutta,diretta,sincera,forse pure troppo,nessuna retrostruttura,il mio alter ego femminile,gli manca solo il pisello,è la dimostrazione di quello che sto cercando di far capire a molti:IL SESSO è LIBERTà!Continuerete a non capire un cazzo,avete solo una possibliità:seguirmi senza neanche rompere troppo il cazzo,in un mesto silenzio,la vostra unica compagna di viaggio deve essere l'umiltà!Si,mi piace farmi spennellare il culo,mi piace farmi spennellare il pacco,e basta con queste formi razziali,sei frocio,sei ricchione,quello sconcio quello no.Nel sesso è sconcio chi ha limiti e pregiudizi razza di coglioni!


Monumento


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ma se non ti stanno bene il 90% dei thread aperti in questo cazzo di forum mi spieghi com'è che in un anno hai scritto così tanto? in ogni dove ci sei tu, sempre a criticare, non ne lasci uno.
> io parto dal presupposto che se in un determinato posto non ci si sta bene e non si è obbligati per legge a rimanervi, ci si prepara i bagagli e si va via, senza rompere ogni due tre il cazzo agli altri.
> 
> i miei due cent.


Sincero?jb ha ragione,questo è un forum di cazzo,le uniche cose interessanti le scrivo io,e le donne,per il resto mi avete dissanguato i coglioni,mi avete spellato la uallera,mi avete disarcionato il frenulo.Non scrivete mai nulla di interessante,di piccante,di pruriginoso,siete una linea piatta,e se uno scrive una cosa normale come una slinguazzatta anale tutti a correre dalla mamma,piovono rossi,insulti,tu sei recchia,ma quanti cazzo di anni avete?Ma cosa credete che rimarrò qui all'infinito?


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo che sia esattamente così la storia. Non è che non vadano bene i 3D aperti. Mi ti spiego più tardi che ora vado a correre.


hai qualcuno che ti segue alle spalle? oscuro?


capisco a cosa ti riferisci, sulla lungaggine, a volte noisa ed inconcludente, ma il mio concetto rimane uguale: se non mi piace, lo scarto, possibilmente in silenzio, senza fare tanta scena o, magari, un pochino.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Monumento


Quando è troppo è troppo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> hai qualcuno che ti segue alle spalle? oscuro?
> 
> 
> capisco a cosa ti riferisci, sulla lungaggine, a volte noisa ed inconcludente, ma il mio concetto rimane uguale: se non mi piace, lo scarto, possibilmente in silenzio, senza fare tanta scena o, magari, un pochino.


Magara....chiara deve essere un grandiosa pecorina....!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I tuoi due cent me li hanno già scritti talmente in tanti che se ti va potresti andare a rispulciarti qualche risposta mia di tempo fa. Se ti va. Se poi non te ne frega un cazzo e chiedi perchè non hai nulla di meglio da fare che fare lo sfrucugliatore senza cervello e con l'originalità di una copia cinese d'accatto mi verrebbe da chiederti che cazzo hai chiesto a fare, ma immagino che tra le righe di questo post forse ci sia anche la risposta. *I* miei venti euro* (perchè io valgo)*. :rotfl:


a parte il fatto che tra le righe c'è il vuoto, non me ne fotte niente ne di te ne dei tuoi giudizi. è solo che spesso scassi la minchia con questa tua presunta superiorità da imbecille e coglione che hai.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magara....chiara deve essere un grandiosa pecorina....!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che tra le righe c'è il vuoto, *non me ne fotte niente ne di te *ne dei tuoi giudizi. è solo che spesso* scassi la minchia *con questa tua presunta superiorità da imbecille e coglione che hai.


Già.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Ascolta:Chiara è una pecorina aggressiva,free è una pecorina elegante,farfalla è una pecorina gratificante,simy è una pecorina divertente.D'accordo?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta:Chiara è una pecorina aggressiva,free è una pecorina elegante,farfalla è una pecorina gratificante,simy è una pecorina divertente.D'accordo?


Boh. Non so. Vediamo:

Free (TI AMO):







Chiara:







Simy:







Farfie:







Minni:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Alla fine*

Alla fine anche oggi ho avuto dimostrazione che il livello maschile di questo forum è una merda.Sucatemelo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magara....chiara deve essere un grandiosa pecorina....!


Puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma devi...DEVI scrivere la verità.
> Insomma *perché mai dovrei vergognarmi di dire che sono un'autorità in fatto di pompini?* Che nel sesso non ci sono confini e io faccio con entusiasmo quello che mi va e quello che mi chiedono? Che è questo il motivo per cui gli uomini mi adorano?Che questo dovrebbe essere comunque il minimo sindacale?
> Apri il tuo dottorato ultimo, lasciaci accedere alla tua cultura!


santo cielo, figurati:singleeye:
io so fare delle ottime composizioni floreali, per dire:hockey:


----------



## passaparola (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cazzu cazzu, nun di' cosi' che so' sensibbbile all'argomento...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dopo millenni te ne hanno fatti finalmente?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> santo cielo, figurati:singleeye:
> io so fare delle ottime composizioni floreali, per dire:hockey:


E direi che non è poco a origami come stai messa???:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E direi che non è poco a origami come stai messa???:mexican:


campionessa di origami:singleeye:


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma devi...DEVI scrivere la verità.
> *Insomma perché mai dovrei vergognarmi di dire che sono un'autorità in fatto di pompini?* Che nel sesso non ci sono confini e io faccio con entusiasmo quello che mi va e quello che mi chiedono? Che è questo il motivo per cui gli uomini mi adorano?Che questo dovrebbe essere comunque il minimo sindacale?
> Apri il tuo dottorato ultimo, lasciaci accedere alla tua cultura!


no, anzi io la trovo una frase adorabile, fa molto drag queen :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo forte


Per fortuna che ci sei tu,sto forum sta diventando un convento,gli uomini sono quello che sono ma pure le donne due coglioni...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna che ci sei tu,sto forum sta diventando un convento,gli uomini sono quello che sono ma pure le donne due coglioni...!


Non so se hai notato il litigio di stanotte in confessionale: stermy decisamente fuori forma, loffio, improponibile. Si fa doppiare da spider. Dov'è il caro vecchio stermy?


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara, buongiorno, ben alzata cara, hai già fatto colazione? stamane sorridi o cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Chiara, buongiorno, ben alzata cara, hai già fatto colazione? stamane sorridi o cosa?


Buongiorno compà, aspetti Chiara per una sgarganellata in Water.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Chiara, buongiorno, ben alzata cara, hai già fatto colazione? stamane sorridi o cosa?


Grazie bello, prendo volentieri la colazione. Sorrido.
Ho appena fatto la revisione all'auto, sti meccanici mi fanno sempre penare prima di rilasciarmela


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie bello, prendo volentieri la colazione. Sorrido.
> Ho appena fatto la revisione all'auto, sti meccanici mi fanno sempre penare prima di rilasciarmela


Qualcosa nel messaggio di ieri deve esserti sfuggito
Provo a rispiegartelo


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie bello, prendo volentieri la colazione. Sorrido.
> Ho appena fatto la revisione all'auto, sti meccanici mi fanno sempre *penare* prima di rilasciarmela


già di buon mattino? viziosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcosa nel messaggio di ieri deve esserti sfuggito
> Provo a rispiegartelo


Stavo giusto per spiegarti che mi sono messa d'accordo col meccanico 
:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

*Forza Chiara fallo sbavà!*

:festa:opcorn:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcosa nel messaggio di ieri deve esserti sfuggito
> Provo a rispiegartelo


Posso farti una domanda ?


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda ?



*NO
*


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda ?


Certo


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *NO
> *


Fatti
i
cazzi, cioè no, non lo hai nel posto giusto*
Tuoi
!


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcosa nel messaggio di ieri deve esserti sfuggito
> Provo a rispiegartelo





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stavo giusto per spiegarti che mi sono messa d'accordo col meccanico


immagino. 

farfy, noi due dobbiamo chiarire qualcosa: vieni in pm che cercherò di farmi capire.

scua chiara, torno subito. :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo


Farfy, tesoro caro, intanto devo scriverti che mi scuso davvero di tante e tante cose passate presenti e magari anche future, ma tu farfy lavori alla caritas? Se non ci lavori cara farfy sono sicurissimo che se ci lavoreresti faresti carriera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda ?


Falla pure a me, caro, le mie risposte sono molto soddisfacenti


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfy, tesoro caro, intanto devo scriverti che mi scuso davvero di tante e tante cose passate presenti e magari anche future, ma tu farfy lavori alla caritas? Se non ci lavori cara farfy sono sicurissimo che se ci lavoreresti faresti carriera.


pensavo ad altro, scemo come sei, c'è da aspettarsi di tutto. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo


Farfalla, ma tu sei d'accordo con la pecora assegnatati da jb?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so se hai notato il litigio di stanotte in confessionale: stermy decisamente fuori forma, loffio, improponibile. Si fa doppiare da spider. Dov'è il caro vecchio stermy?


???

me sa che stanotte eri distratta chi sa da cosa...chissa'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Falla pure a me, caro, le mie risposte sono molto soddisfacenti


non avevvi detto che non era necessario chiedere? forse per il bis!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Falla pure a me, caro, le mie risposte sono molto soddisfacenti


Ok, lo faccio per il mio compare però. Ma tu nel sesso, ululi? gemi? stai muta? 

Ma oltre le domande fatte in tutta confidenza vorrei porti la vera domanda,Tu Chiara se pensi un uomo che si eccita per te, per quello che scrivi e questo, va in bagno e, si sgarganella, ti ecciti?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pensavo ad altro, scemo come sei, c'è da aspettarsi di tutto. :mrgreen:



Gli disse il folle al pazzo.

Mariaaaaaaaa si proprio critino! un c'è nianti i fari!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> me sa che stanotte eri distratta chi sa da cosa...chissa'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ero distratta, infatti ho letto stamattina mentre il meccanico revisionava


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ero distratta, infatti ho letto stamattina mentre il meccanico revisionava


La macchina, giusto?


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La macchina, giusto?


e cosa sennò. malpensante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, lo faccio per il mio compare però. Ma tu nel sesso, ululi? gemi? stai muta?
> 
> Ma oltre le domande fatte in tutta confidenza vorrei porti la vera domanda,Tu Chiara se pensi un uomo che si eccita per te, per quello che scrivi e questo, va in bagno e, si sgarganella, ti ecciti?


Per quello che scrivo, Cla? 
No, preferisco che si ecciti accorgendosi in un luogo affollato che mi sono casualmente dimenticata di indossare l'intimo....


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per quello che scrivo, Cla?
> No, preferisco che si ecciti accorgendosi in un luogo affollato che mi sono casualmente dimenticata di indossare l'intimo....


un po' scontatina come cosa.vuoi mettere un bel lavoretto con gli origami?
non c'è storia


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e cosa sennò. malpensante.


Stavolta hai ragione pensavo altro. Sei proprio da revisionare tu, e non solo di culo ma di testa, critino!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*No*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so se hai notato il litigio di stanotte in confessionale: stermy decisamente fuori forma, loffio, improponibile. Si fa doppiare da spider. Dov'è il caro vecchio stermy?


Chiara vado subito a monitorare quel 3d,sono sconcertato.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per quello che scrivo, Cla?
> No, preferisco che si ecciti accorgendosi in un luogo affollato che mi sono casualmente dimenticata di indossare l'intimo....



 ......

Capito, sarà una bella sensazione a volte, magari con quel soffio di vento che carezza mentre i pensieri volano.

Ma ti capita spesso che, casualmente, ti, dimentichi, di, indossare, l'intimo?


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo e lui*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavolta hai ragione pensavo altro. Sei proprio da revisionare tu, e non solo di culo ma di testa, critino!!


Ragazzi al posto vostro non scherzerei tanto con chiara,con i vostri 3 cm in tiro dove cazzo vi presentate?Mica è simy.......!


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

minerva, non sò se hai notato che JB ha pubblicato le foto di alcune pecorelle: l'unica ad avere le corna sei tu. 
non è strano?. Cosa avrà voluto dire il caro vecchio MDA?


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi al posto vostro non scherzerei tanto con chiara,con i vostri 3 cm in tiro dove cazzo vi presentate?Mica è simy.......!


chissà se il mio nelle sue mani, si fa per dire, allunga. io ci spero.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minerva, non sò se hai notato che JB ha pubblicato le foto di alcune pecorelle: l'unica ad avere le corna sei tu.
> non è strano?. Cosa avrà voluto dire il caro vecchio MDA?


non ho visto ma concordo sul fatto di impreziosirmi con qualcosa che distingua.lode lode a gio black


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> chissà se il mio nelle sue mani, si fa per dire, allunga. io ci spero.


Ragazzi chiara è da schiaffi cor pisello,fate un pò voi...!


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

:up:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi al posto vostro non scherzerei tanto con chiara,con i vostri 3 cm in tiro dove cazzo vi presentate?Mica è simy.......!


Ragazzi staminchia compà, ragazzi magari se non hai un fratello lo scrivi a quel cretino, ma non tanto per la confidenza, ma tanto pikkì sempre ragazzo resterà e non solo per quel discorso e universo su cui si concentra. la ciolla. 

Tu parli parli e parli ma mica scopi eh! ti lamenti sempre di culi perversi che non trovi, di cm che non bastano, compà rimettiti l'altro avatar, ti donava.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi chiara è da schiaffi cor pisello,fate un pò voi...!


ma io allora, con la mia misera dote, le farei il solletico. che strazio.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu parli parli e parli ma mica scopi eh! ti lamenti sempre di culi perversi che non trovi, di cm che non bastano, compà rimettiti l'altro avatar, ti donava.


cla, non trattarolo così, poveretto, lascialo nel suo mondo fiabesco, fagli credere che i suoi 30 siano veri e che gli altri........   sei sempre a dire la verità: e su, un po di bontà non guasta, menti per il bene suo.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*a clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ragazzi staminchia compà, ragazzi magari se non hai un fratello lo scrivi a quel cretino, ma non tanto per la confidenza, ma tanto pikkì sempre ragazzo resterà e non solo per quel discorso e universo su cui si concentra. la ciolla.
> 
> Tu parli parli e parli ma mica scopi eh! ti lamenti sempre di culi perversi che non trovi, di cm che non bastano, compà rimettiti l'altro avatar, ti donava.


Esatto e ti dirò di più,la scopata non mi eccita più,adesso adoro seviziare natiche morigerate,mi eccito con la sofferenza,voi ancora con le scopate,siete provinciali del cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cla, non trattarolo così, poveretto, lascialo nel suo mondo fiabesco, fagli credere che i suoi 30 siano veri e che gli altri........   sei sempre a dire la verità: e su, un po di bontà non guasta, menti per il bene suo.


Madò che paraculo che sei.Ma di bocca tua senza vie traverse non gli sai dire quello che pensi? :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò che paraculo che sei.Ma di bocca tua senza vie traverse non gli sai dire quello che pensi? :unhappy:


Ma voi due potete dire quello che volete,sempre il culo mi dovete sucare.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi al posto vostro non scherzerei tanto con chiara,con i vostri 3 cm in tiro dove cazzo vi presentate?Mica è simy.......!







































:dito:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto e ti dirò di più,la scopata non mi eccita più,adesso adoro seviziare natiche morigerate,mi eccito con la sofferenza,voi ancora con le scopate,siete provinciali del cazzo.


Eh OK!! ma al posto di tirarla per lunghe e bla bla bla cm culi e bla bla bla.. tu e lui andatevene in MP,  e la concludete gli accordi. Non fate i timidoni su.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma voi due potete dire quello che volete,sempre il culo mi dovete sucare.



T'attacchi! t'attacchi se ti aspetti che ti scriva, " la minchia mi devi sucare".

Magari quel pollo ci casca, ma io NO.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*

Quello che ho scritto a farfy lo penso anche di te, ora capisco perchè tu e lei andate tanto d'accordo.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che ho scritto a farfy lo penso anche di te, ora capisco perchè tu e lei andate tanto d'accordo.


cosa le hai scritto... mi sono persa....


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfy, tesoro caro, intanto devo scriverti che mi scuso davvero di tante e tante cose passate presenti e magari anche future, ma tu farfy lavori alla caritas? Se non ci lavori cara farfy sono sicurissimo che se ci lavoreresti faresti carriera.





Simy ha detto:


> cosa le hai scritto... mi sono persa....


Chillo scritto sopra.  questo in breve. ma discorso colto ci fu dietro, ti lascio immaginare.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ero distratta, infatti ho letto stamattina mentre il meccanico revisionava


Ed ha trovato molti pezzi usurati?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

manco n'alesatina veloce veloce?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chillo scritto sopra.  questo in breve. ma discorso colto ci fu dietro, ti lascio immaginare.



:risata:

faccio la volontaria per le adozioni di cani abbandonati... vale lo stesso? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> faccio la volontaria per le adozioni di cani abbandonati... vale lo stesso? :mrgreen:


Simy mi credi che sto ridendo? si ok vale lo stesso, anche per i cani. Oscù ti ha dato del cane, senza nulla togliere ai cani eh! :rotfl:

Moro!!


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy mi credi che sto ridendo? si ok vale lo stesso, anche per i cani.* Oscù ti ha dato del cane*, senza nulla togliere ai cani eh! :rotfl:
> 
> Moro!!




oddio no! io parlavo di cani veri! quelli a 4 zampe


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> oddio no! io parlavo di cani veri! quelli a 4 zampe


Io adoro tutto quello che si muove a 4 zampe....!


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoro tutto quello che si muove a 4 zampe....!



:risata:


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Questi stanno diventando troppo screanzati,dovrebbero sucarmi il culo e d invece....!


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi stanno diventando troppo screanzati,dovrebbero sucarmi il culo e d invece....!


bisogna riportare l'ordine, concordo :yes:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio no! io parlavo di cani veri! quelli a 4 zampe


Yes



oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoro tutto quello che si muove a 4 zampe....!



Non avevo dubbi, non sei razzista. Ma a me a 4 zampe te lo scordi! porco!


Simy ha detto:


> :risata:



Ridi ridi, quello attenta e tu ridi. Sei un angelo tu.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ridi ridi, quello attenta e tu ridi. *Sei un angelo *tu.


:angelo:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ed ha trovato molti pezzi usurati?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> manco n'alesatina veloce veloce?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi ha svangato la minchia per mezz'ora anche se non c'era niente da sostituire e i trapezi e i cuscinetti e le lampadine,e  non mi mollava più...
I meccanici vedono una donna e pensano di potersela inculare come vogliono .

No, ma dico io, se volevo favorire ti sembra che non l'avrei chiesto per prima? Oscuro, ma che gente c'è in giro?
Stermy, quando mi dai una ripassatina sull'articolo 138? Ogni promessa è debito :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bisogna riportare l'ordine, concordo :yes:


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi ha svangato la minchia per mezz'ora anche se non c'era niente da sostituire e i trapezi e i cuscinetti e le lampadine,e  non mi mollava più...
> I meccanici vedono una donna e pensano di potersela inculare come vogliono .
> 
> No, ma dico io, se volevo favorire ti sembra che non l'avrei chiesto per prima? Oscuro, ma che gente c'è in giro?
> Stermy, quando mi dai una ripassatina sull'articolo 138? Ogni promessa è debito :rotfl:


Gente di merda!Guarda chiara io sono più nauseato dagli uomini che dalle donne...!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bisogna riportare l'ordine, concordo :yes:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto



Gli darò tante di quelle pedate in culo da non poter più fare sesso. L'ordine? E' abdicato il 30 cm. Troppo ripetitivo, e il troppo stroppia, mai frase migliore potevano coniare.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi ha svangato la minchia per mezz'ora anche se non c'era niente da sostituire e i trapezi e i cuscinetti e le lampadine,e  non mi mollava più...
> I meccanici vedono una donna e pensano di potersela inculare come vogliono .
> 
> No, ma dico io, se volevo favorire ti sembra che non l'avrei chiesto per prima? Oscuro, ma che gente c'è in giro?
> Stermy, quando mi dai una ripassatina sull'articolo 138? Ogni promessa è debito :rotfl:


Una ripassatina te la do sempre volontieri...a' disposizione....sallo......

visto che la equiparerei ad uno scambio "culturale", in virtu' delle tue "competenze" ormai acclarate......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

cmq i bastardi stanno cercando di aggirare l'art. 138, con il DDL Cost. 813 del giugno scorso, in maniera da non attenersi alla rigidita' che impone appunto l'art.138, per stuprare la Costituzione, portandoci tra le altre porcate, verso una Repubblica presidenziale o semi...cor cazzo pero' glielo permetteremo a sti cornuti....ops...


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

ultimocaudiacheo amunì: però siamo sempre io e te e la CASSIERA.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ultimocaudiacheo amunì: però siamo sempre io e te e la CASSIERA.



In effeti, la smetto va, non c'è più piacere. :unhappy: andiamo al bar , amunì offro io.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

qualcuno di voi ha mai letto Con Fucio?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno di voi ha mai letto Con Fucio?


se c'ha na sorella e' mejo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno di voi ha mai letto Con Fucio?


qualcosina...

Solo i grandi sapienti ed i grandi ignoranti sono immutabili.
Vedere ciò che è giusto e non farlo è mancanza di coraggio.

 e... ehm...
La fedeltà e la sincerità siano i tuoi primi princìpi.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


mha!


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

qualcuno di voi ha un divano letto?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mha!


ma tutte queste firme e neanche una palanca di copy, ma io chi sono
babbo natale?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutte queste firme e nean he una palanca di copy, ma io chi sono
> babbo natale?


la solita venale....invece d'esse contenta pe' la gloria delle citasiun'...ma te lamenti sempre, 'orco boia...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno di voi ha un divano letto?


te trasferisci qua?...ao', russi pure?...


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutte queste firme e neanche una palanca di copy, ma io chi sono
> babbo natale?


sarebbe di certo un natale indimenticabile.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

con tutte le cose aristocratiche che dico...proprio i porci con le ali.
cosa penseranno di me quelli che passano:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te trasferisci qua?...ao', russi pure?...


tu su terra terra sei perfetto, come me e ultimo e qualcun altro qui. non capisci un cazzo. e siamo in tre, magari 4, 5,6,7,8,9,10: mi fermo perchè oltre nin sò, ma ci sarebbe da aggiungere a scatafascio.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con tutte le cose aristocratiche che dico...proprio *i porci con le ali*.
> cosa penseranno di me quelli che passano:unhappy:


che sei nel mondo dei sogni.


----------



## Sole (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno di voi ha un divano letto?


Io ho un divano letto futon. Me l'ha regalato il mese scorso la mia migliore amica, è una cosa fichissima!


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io ho un divano letto,  è una cosa fichissima!


io non l'ho, dovrei proprio leggerlo, il divano.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcosina...
> 
> Solo i grandi sapienti ed i grandi ignoranti sono immutabili.
> Vedere ciò che è giusto e non farlo è mancanza di coraggio.
> ...


Io  sto confucio uhm.... Devo domandare a mia madre se magari ho qualche fratello sparpagliato per il globo.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io ho un divano letto futon. Me l'ha regalato il mese scorso la mia migliore amica, è una cosa fichissima!


Che tu abbia un divano letto, è quasi normale. E' il futon che è ambiguo.


----------



## Sole (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io non l'ho, dovrei proprio leggerlo, il divano.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Che tu abbia un divano letto, è quasi normale. E' il futon che è ambiguo.


Non si riesce mai ad essere seri con voi! :incazzato:

Io sono entusiasta del mio futon letto!

Dopo la lavatrice che fa la musichetta quando finisce di lavare è la cosa che apprezzo di più in casa mia!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non si riesce mai ad essere seri con voi! :incazzato:
> 
> Io sono entusiasta del mio futon letto!
> 
> Dopo la lavatrice che fa la musichetta quando finisce di lavare è la cosa che apprezzo di più in casa mia!



Vabbè, ok, si parla di divani giusto? e fino a qua niente da dire. Ohh che bello. Poi leggo futon-futton.fotto. ( tutta una fisima mentale probabilmente sicula) poi associo futon-futton.fotto a Lui e, scusa eh.

La lavatrice è vecchia? purtroppo se ha la musichetta la risposta è scontata. Io preferisco quelle vecchie decrepite e che le accendi in un posto e le ritrovi in un altro posto.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non si riesce mai ad essere seri con voi! :incazzato:
> 
> Io sono entusiasta del mio futon letto!
> 
> Dopo la lavatrice che fa la musichetta quando finisce di lavare è la cosa che apprezzo di più in casa mia!


Ma che musichetta fa?...no' perche', magara a farce sesso sopra co' la centrifuga a manetta puo' essere imbarazzante...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che musichetta fa?...no' perche', magara a farce sesso sopra co' la centrifuga a manetta puo' essere imbarazzante...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Me sa che anche tu appartieni alla vecchia lav... ops guardia.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Me sa che anche tu appartieni alla vecchia lav... ops guardia.


tecnologia di merda...spegne tutta la poesia....


----------



## Sole (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che musichetta fa?...no' perche', *magara a farce sesso sopra co' la centrifuga *a manetta puo' essere imbarazzante...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Io non ho mai fatto sesso sulla lavatrice mentre fa la centrifuga! Solo da spenta!

Cioè, uno sta lì con tutto l'ambaradan al vento ad aspettare che si metta in funzione la centrifuga per fare sesso? Io tutta 'sta pazienza non ce l'ho 

Comunque la musichetta parte a fine centrifuga, poco prima di spegnersi: ti avvisa che tutto è finito!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io non ho mai fatto sesso sulla lavatrice mentre fa la centrifuga! Solo da spenta!
> 
> Cioè, uno sta lì con tutto l'ambaradan al vento ad aspettare che si metta in funzione la centrifuga per fare sesso? Io tutta 'sta pazienza non ce l'ho
> 
> Comunque la musichetta parte a fine centrifuga, poco prima di spegnersi: ti avvisa che tutto è finito!


Er tastino solo centrifuga nun te l'hanno dato?...t'hanno sòlato, sole...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Er tastino solo centrifuga nun te l'hanno dato?...t'hanno sòlato, sole...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma che cavolo devo centrifugare se prima non ho fatto il lavaggio??

La massaia che è in me si ribella!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo devo centrifugare se prima non ho fatto il lavaggio??
> 
> La massaia che è in me si ribella!


Se voj ristrizza' perche' magari e' stato insufficiente, che rifai tutto er giro?...

enno',schisci el butun' solo centrifuga et voila'...

ma che vergogna...e' l'abc...TZE'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non si riesce mai ad essere seri con voi! :incazzato:
> 
> Io sono entusiasta del mio futon letto!
> 
> Dopo la lavatrice che fa la musichetta quando finisce di lavare è la cosa che apprezzo di più in casa mia!


Anche io ho il futon! Poggiato su tavole di legno... senza rete! 



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo devo centrifugare se prima non ho fatto il lavaggio??
> 
> La massaia che è in me si ribella!


Forse, Sterminator intendeva dire di usare il tasto "solo centrifuga" per farci sesso sopra, senza avere poi il pensiero di dover stendere i panni... :carneval:


----------



## Sole (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se voj ristrizza' perche' magari e' stato insufficiente, che rifai tutto er giro?...
> 
> enno',schisci el butun' solo centrifuga et voila'...
> 
> ...


Stermi, hai una mente perversa, mi apri un mondo! Domani provo 



lolapal ha detto:


> Anche io ho il futon! Poggiato su tavole di legno... senza rete!


Eh, anche il mio! :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse, Sterminator intendeva dire di usare il tasto "solo centrifuga" per farci sesso sopra, senza avere poi il pensiero di dover stendere i panni... :carneval:


brava...100 punti fragola...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Stermi, hai una mente perversa, mi apri un mondo! Domani provo
> 
> Eh, anche il mio! :smile:


sei na' sòla,sole....


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Scusate, ma non vi distraete col rischio che qualche spuntone di spigolo vi si conficchi nella schiena o vi si fratturi il coccige (che richiede praticamente un gabbione di gesso da su a molto giù per sei mesi con tutta l'integrazione di vitamina D...)


----------



## Sole (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sei na' sòla,sole....


Ebbè, se devo farmi dare consigli di sesso da Stermi cavolo, sono una sòla sì!


----------



## lolapal (11 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Eh, anche il mio! :smile:


E' comodissimo! Io sono rinata con la schiena! 



Sterminator ha detto:


> brava...100 punti fragola...


 Non voglio indagare... :smile:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno a tutti.Oggi chi mi suka il culo?mettetevi d'accordo oggi toccherebbe a franco e ciccio,a dopo....!


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.Oggi chi mi suka il culo?mettetevi d'accordo oggi toccherebbe a franco e ciccio,a dopo....!


già di buon mattino a scassare la minchia? ma va caga và.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non voglio indagare... :smile:


E che ce sta da indaga'....so' i punti dell'Esselunga....magari co' quelli ce pijavi la scopa elettrica...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

vabbe' te perdono perche' quel fascistone de Caprotti nun ce sta in tutta Italy....(e meno male)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> già di buon mattino a scassare la minchia? ma va caga và.


Porta rispetto.Sukami le chiappe.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> già di buon mattino a scassare la minchia? ma va caga và.


I veri professionisti si vedono dai dettagli...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> I veri professionisti si vedono dai dettagli...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Purtroppo franco e ciccio ultimamente stanno alzando troppo la cresta,grazie a me, qualche donzella gli gira intorno e già se ne vengono nei pantaloni,dimenticando che tutto quello che hanno e che sono qui dentro è solo merito mio.Dovrebbero assolutamente sucarmi le natiche a ore alterne,invece fanno pure i difficili....!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo franco e ciccio ultimamente stanno alzando troppo la cresta,grazie a me, qualche donzella gli gira intorno e già se ne vengono nei pantaloni,dimenticando che tutto quello che hanno e che sono qui dentro è solo merito mio.Dovrebbero assolutamente sucarmi le natiche a ore alterne,invece fanno pure i difficili....!


Li capisco...E FANNO BENE, CAZZO!....c' schif'....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Li capisco...E FANNO BENE, CAZZO!....c' schif'....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Il rispetto è un valore che si sta perdendo,in questo forum di cialtroni poi ancora peggio...!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo franco e ciccio ultimamente stanno alzando troppo la cresta,grazie a me, qualche donzella gli gira intorno e già se ne vengono nei pantaloni,dimenticando che tutto quello che hanno e che sono qui dentro è solo merito mio.Dovrebbero assolutamente sucarmi le natiche a ore alterne,invece fanno pure i difficili....!


Ciccio e franco?! No dai ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il rispetto è un valore che si sta perdendo,in questo forum di cialtroni poi ancora peggio...!


Su quell'appalesarlo, m'associo....nun insiste...


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciccio e franco?! No dai ahahahahahahahah


SI,e sinceramente anche voi dovreste ricordare ai due,che solo grazie a me hanno le vostre attenzioni,senza di me sono il nulla mischiato con il niente.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.Oggi chi mi suka il culo?mettetevi d'accordo oggi toccherebbe a franco e ciccio,a dopo....!





Lui ha detto:


> già di buon mattino a scassare la minchia? ma va caga và.



Ecco, Io notoriamente poco colto, "quasi"* ignorante direi, sfiorando spesso o quasi sempre la scurrilità aggravata dalla consapevolezza di una rabbia portata dentro che non riesco a contenere e.. sbotto! Vorrei a lor signori far notare quella cosa? che chiamano lapsus freudiano? 

Quale mi domandate? bhe, sarò ignorante, andrò spesso su google ma staminchia! oscuro vuole baciato il culo! e lui che gli dice, prima vai a cagare minchia che frociazzi!! 

* tutto


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciccio e franco?! No dai ahahahahahahahah


Non ti piacciono ciccio e franco? :incazzato: che hai contro ciccio e franco ah? ( ah= declinazione sicula prolungata e aspirata, quasi risucchiata alla fine) 

PS, ma che minchia è una declinazione?


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, Io notoriamente poco colto, "quasi"* ignorante direi, sfiorando spesso o quasi sempre la scurrilità aggravata dalla consapevolezza di una rabbia portata dentro che non riesco a contenere e.. sbotto! Vorrei a lor signori far notare quella cosa? che chiamano lapsus freudiano?
> 
> Quale mi domandate? bhe, sarò ignorante, andrò spesso su google ma staminchia! oscuro vuole baciato il culo! e lui che gli dice, prima vai a cagare minchia che frociazzi!!
> 
> * tutto


Voi siete dei provincialotti,io non chiedo che mi venga baciato il culo,IO PRETENDO che mi venga sukato come forma di rispetto e riconoscenza.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Oscuro, ti stai appesantendo. usa la fantasia, evadi, cambia argomento, sei triste, ripetitivo.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi siete dei provincialotti,io non chiedo che mi venga baciato il culo,IO PRETENDO che mi venga sukato come forma di rispetto e riconoscenza.


Tu puoi pretendere tutto quello che desideri. Ma, potrei risponderti, t'attacchi! MA! visto che è la risposta che desideri, t'attacchi lo stesso! ma non alla mia minchia, magari a quella di Lui. 

PS. stermy.. oh stermy, non per fare il razzista, ma dentro mi sto vergognando di essere un meridionale, sti due zozzoni!:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Oscuro, ti stai appesantendo. usa la fantasia, evadi, cambia argomento, sei triste, ripetitivo.


Caro ciccio io posso tutto,e andrò avanti fino a quando sukerai...!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Oscuro, ti stai appesantendo. usa la fantasia, evadi, cambia argomento, sei triste, ripetitivo.



Lascialo fare, usa o vorrebbe usare noi per poi sgarganellarsi in bagno, tu ancora sei in tempo per salvarti, ti prego, hai anche aperto un 3D sulla tua frociaggine, ma redimiti! minchia sei un siculo!


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu puoi pretendere tutto quello che desideri. Ma, potrei risponderti, t'attacchi! MA! visto che è la risposta che desideri, t'attacchi lo stesso! ma non alla mia minchia, magari a quella di Lui.
> 
> PS. stermy.. oh stermy, non per fare il razzista, ma dentro mi sto vergognando di essere un meridionale, sti due zozzoni!:unhappy:


Io non sono meridionale,io sono e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono meridionale,io sono e basta.


Un rotto in culo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Un rotto in culo.


Quanta volgarità,mi state esacerbando i coglioni.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanta volgarità,mi state esacerbando i coglioni.



Noto con dispiacere che col tempo hai bisogno di più tempo. Magara ci vorrebbe la Chiara che ti sussurra qualche parolina per finalmente soddisfarti. E non scassarci più la minchia a tutti......! (cit oscuro)


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

Minchia cosa mi stavo perdendo....io e il mio vizio assurdo di lavorare 

opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*La*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto con dispiacere che col tempo hai bisogno di più tempo. Magara ci vorrebbe la Chiara che ti sussurra qualche parolina per finalmente soddisfarti. E non scassarci più la minchia a tutti......! (cit oscuro)


La chiara fotografa realmente uno stato di cose.Chiara non fa nessun complimento,asserisce solo una verità,dovreste sukare il culo pure a lei....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ciao*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Minchia cosa mi stavo perdendo....io e il mio vizio assurdo di lavorare
> 
> opcorn:


Questo chiamasi rispetto....!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La chiara fotografa realmente uno stato di cose.Chiara non fa nessun complimento,asserisce solo una verità,dovreste sukare il culo pure a lei....!


Con piacere.


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La chiara fotografa realmente uno stato di cose.Chiara non fa nessun complimento,asserisce solo una verità,*dovreste sukare il culo pure a lei*....!


non conosco nessuno dei due,ma ho come la sensazione che si preferisca lei di gran lunga :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono meridionale,io sono e basta.


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo chiamasi rispetto....!


buongiorno prof,simposio dopo colazione vedo....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>



Lecchina e lavoratrice della caritas! aggratis


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> non conosco nessuno dei due,ma ho come la sensazione che si preferisca lei di gran lunga :singleeye:



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi hai fatto saltare! non l'avevo colto ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> non conosco nessuno dei due,ma ho come la sensazione che si preferisca lei di gran lunga :singleeye:


Ecco e questo è sbagliato.Troppo potere alle donne,il rispetto non ha sesso!Ma questi non capiscono un cazzo quindi...!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> buongiorno prof,simposio dopo colazione vedo....



Attento a quello che scrivi, magari simposio gli pare una parolaccia e si eccita.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Un capolavoro di libro ed un film di merda.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ciao*



Simy ha detto:


>


Nemo preofeta in patria......capiranno.....!


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Bonjour cherie


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Se ricordo bene in "io sono leggenda" i vampiri succhiatori di sangue erano parte attiva del film. E se ricordo bene, vuol dire che ho capito tutto, ma bastava scrivere "io sono succhiatore di ciolle"


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un capolavoro di libro ed un film di merda.


il libro non l'ho letto... il film non mi è piaciuto.
ma se dici che il libro vale la pena leggerlo lo compro


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Bonjour cherie


Parlo con te che sei di un livello superiore.Secondo te ciccio e franco perchè hanno questo forma di avversione ner sukarmi le natiche?Sono curioso di leggere la tua disamina di natura psichiatrica.Prego.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il libro non l'ho letto... il film non mi è piaciuto.
> ma se dici che il libro vale la pena leggerlo lo compro


Di corsa.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> PS. stermy.. oh stermy, non per fare il razzista, ma dentro mi sto vergognando di essere un meridionale, sti due zozzoni!:unhappy:


Io no pecche' sto a malano e dico che so' oriundo de Bolzeno..in soldoni...cazzi tua....


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Io no pecche' sto a malano e dico che so' oriundo de Bolzeno..


e magari ti hanno sfrociato l'eno.........:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Bonjour cherie



Salut mon chère, 

derrière le coin, après?  

sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di corsa.




:up: grazie!

ps. mette paura? :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto con dispiacere che col tempo hai bisogno di più tempo. Magara ci vorrebbe la Chiara che ti sussurra qualche parolina per finalmente soddisfarti. E non scassarci più la minchia a tutti......! (cit oscuro)


Te l'appoggio e spingo con vigore....

ao' la tua causa...nun te mette in sollazzo pure tu...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La chiara fotografa realmente uno stato di cose.Chiara non fa nessun complimento,asserisce solo una verità,dovreste sukare il culo pure a lei....!


Esimio, buongiorno.
Una grande verità, direi.
Oscuro ti prego di tener monitorato il forum, anche ieri sera c'è stato un tentativo di litigio che anche un bambino al primo anno dell' asilo si vergognerebbe a mettere in piedi.
Grigiore assoluto, un plumbeo provincialismo del cazzo, insane frustrazioni di chi scopa pensando alle puntate inedite de "La casa nella prateria".
Mi sto scassando di questo forum






come andava il sermone?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io no pecche' sto a malano e dico che so' oriundo de Bolzeno..in soldoni...cazzi tua....


[video=youtube;r8t2azZRi3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8t2azZRi3M[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La chiara fotografa realmente uno stato di cose.Chiara non fa nessun complimento,asserisce solo una verità,dovreste sukare il culo pure a lei....!


E te pare la stessa roba?...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up: grazie!
> 
> ps. mette paura? :unhappy:


Ma no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlo con te che sei di un livello superiore.Secondo te ciccio e franco perchè hanno questo forma di avversione ner sukarmi le natiche?Sono curioso di leggere la tua disamina di natura psichiatrica.Prego.


Prego. Sono interessata anch'io al forbito argomento.


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esimio, buongiorno.
> Una grande verità, direi.
> Oscuro ti prego di tener monitorato il forum, anche ieri sera c'è stato un tentativo di litigio che anche un bambino al primo anno dell' asilo si vergognerebbe a mettere in piedi.
> Grigiore assoluto,* un plumbeo provincialismo del cazzo*, insane frustrazioni di chi scopa pensando alle puntate inedite de "La casa nella prateria".
> ...



ma la smetti??


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esimio, buongiorno.
> Una grande verità, direi.
> Oscuro ti prego di tener monitorato il forum, anche ieri sera c'è stato un tentativo di litigio che anche un bambino al primo anno dell' asilo si vergognerebbe a mettere in piedi.
> Grigiore assoluto, un plumbeo provincialismo del cazzo, insane frustrazioni di chi scopa pensando alle puntate inedite de "La casa nella prateria".
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlo con te che sei di un livello superiore.Secondo te ciccio e franco perchè hanno questo forma di avversione ner sukarmi le natiche?Sono curioso di leggere la tua disamina di natura psichiatrica.Prego.


prof...è insita nel maschio latino una qual certa remora alla palpazione delle zone erogene/genitali degli umani di sesso maschile. A parte una sparuta minoranza definita "puirpi".


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> e magari ti hanno sfrociato l'eno.........:rotfl:


manc' pu' cazz'...e' ancora intonso...TIE'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Te l'appoggio e spingo con vigore....*
> 
> ao' la tua causa...nun te mette in sollazzo pure tu...



:dito:



Sto ranto ranto ai muri già da tempo. Da ora anche con te.:unhappy: oriundo de bolzeno tzè! ma ovunque siete!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> prof...è insita nel maschio latino una qual certa remora alla palpazione delle zone erogene/genitali degli umani di sesso maschile. A parte una sparuta minoranza definita "puirpi".


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

in questo club vige la scortesia e la villanità ma soprattutto la demenza e l'ignoranza. 

le tessere sono state selezionate con molta attenzione. 
chi non ne è in possesso, tutti coloro che non rientrano nelle categorie in rosso, non sono ben accetti.


la direzione.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> prof...è insita nel maschio latino una qual certa remora alla palpazione delle zone erogene/genitali degli umani di sesso maschile. A parte una sparuta minoranza definita "puirpi".


Ultimo consiglio, dopo di ciò so cazzi tua, letteralmente parlando. Smettila di eccitarlo.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in questo club vige la scortesia e la villanità ma soprattutto la demenza e l'ignoranza.
> 
> le tessere sono state selezionate con molta attenzione.
> chi non ne è in possesso, tutti coloro che non rientrano nelle categorie in rosso, non sono ben accetti.
> ...


non ci facciamo mancare proprio ggnente..

semo completi e giramo a 360 gradi anche se a 90 s'incaglia sempre er disco....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non ci facciamo mancare proprio ggnente..
> 
> semo completi e giramo a 360 gradi anche se a 90 s'incaglia sempre er disco....



:rofl::up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esimio, buongiorno.
> Una grande verità, direi.
> Oscuro ti prego di tener monitorato il forum, anche ieri sera c'è stato un tentativo di litigio che anche un bambino al primo anno dell' asilo si vergognerebbe a mettere in piedi.
> Grigiore assoluto, un plumbeo provincialismo del cazzo, insane frustrazioni di chi scopa pensando alle puntate inedite de "La casa nella prateria".
> ...


Non ti offendi?Andava benino,manca una pennellata di volgarità.troppo lineare,intendiamoci non va male ma è poco offensivo.Per esempio,il riferimento alle scopate sulla casa della prateria denota impegno,sarebbe stato più incisivo scrivendo:Insane frustazioni di chi scopa pensando di divaricare a sangue laura inghols per poi farsi possedere brutalmente da charles ingalls con il pisello di fuori e le bretelle abbassate.Il tuo interlocutore deve cogliere l'insulto ma anche la cultura e la creatività che si cela dietro.Ecco,le bretelle di charles ingalls ,l'interlocutore pone l'attenzione sulle bretelle capisci e non ci prova a risponderti a tono,perchè tu sai e lui non sa un cazzo...!Altro appunto sul finale.Scrivi:mi sto scassando di questo forum,una frase che si presta a risposta facile del tipo:e vattene aff.. da un'altra parte.Invece un finale più aggressivo della serie:Sto forum è na merda e voi peggio non lascia alternative.Comunque sei sulla buona strada ti attenzionerò,per notare i tuoi miglioramenti.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> prof...è insita nel maschio latino una qual certa remora alla palpazione delle zone erogene/genitali degli umani di sesso maschile. A parte una sparuta minoranza definita "puirpi".


Una spiegazione tragica direi.Cosa c'entra il rispetto con la sessualità?Perchè francuzzo e cicciuzzo non capiscono che una sucata di culo e asessuata?Mancanza di cultura?o cosa?


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti offendi?Andava benino,manca una pennellata di volgarità.troppo lineare,intendiamoci non va male ma è poco offensivo.Per esempio,il riferimento alle scopate sulla casa della prateria denota impegno,sarebbe stato più incisivo scrivendo:Insane frustazioni di chi scopa pensando di divaricare a sangue laura inghols per poi farsi possedere brutalmente da charles ingalls con il pisello di fuori e le bretelle abbassate.Il tuo interlocutore deve cogliere l'insulto ma anche la cultura e la creatività che si cela dietro.Ecco,le bretelle di charles ingalls ,l'interlocutore pone l'attenzione sulle bretelle capisci e non ci prova a risponderti a tono,perchè tu sai e lui non sa un cazzo...!Altro appunto sul finale.Scrivi:mi sto scassando di questo forum,una frase che si presta a risposta facile del tipo:e vattene aff.. da un'altra parte.Invece un finale più aggressivo della serie:Sto forum è na merda e voi peggio non lascia alternative.Comunque sei sulla buona strada ti attenzionerò,per notare i tuoi miglioramenti.


Ecco mi sono riletto:la volgarità abbinata al particolare,il tocco dell'artista,il tocco del professionista,la divaricata con laura,e la sodomizazione di charles con le bretelle abbassate,questa è la scintilla,che io possiedo e gli altri no..!


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Salut mon chère,
> 
> derrière le coin, après?
> 
> sienne


tu mi tenti 
birba


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

*Per Lui*

Ma un ti pari ca ca rintra tra purpi, cristiani chi makini potenti, minchie lunghe e culi pilusi sta addivintannu un bordellu ri fruciazzi ca un'anni nianti i fari ca scassaricci i cabbasisi a tignitè? 

Chi vuogghi riri mi dirai tu, ma mancu iu u sacciu cumpareddu! sacciu sulu ca, minchia comu su malu cumminati certuni!


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma un ti pari ca ca rintra tra purpi, cristiani chi makini potenti, minchie lunghe e culi pilusi sta addivintannu un bordellu ri fruciazzi ca un'anni nianti i fari ca scassaricci i cabbasisi a tignitè?
> 
> Chi vuogghi riri mi dirai tu, ma mancu iu u sacciu cumpareddu! sacciu sulu ca, minchia comu su malu cumminati certuni!


ca' certo,arrusi e puirpi


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> tu mi tenti
> birba



Ciao

chi non tenta ... non fa ... 

meglio che scappi! 
oggi sono di buon umore ... sry ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi non tenta ... non fa ...
> 
> ...


e mejo vivere de rimorsi che de rimpianti...#SapevateloChannel...


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e mejo vivere de rimorsi che de rimpianti...#SapevateloChannel...


in linea di massima concordo, salvo quando si lede qualcun altro


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *chi non tenta ... non fa* ...
> 
> ...


ti stai italianizzando,brava 
ma sei crucca ? o francese...non ricordo scusa


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e mejo vivere de rimorsi che de rimpianti*...#SapevateloChannel*...


:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma un ti pari ca ca rintra tra purpi, cristiani chi makini potenti, minchie lunghe e culi pilusi sta addivintannu un bordellu ri fruciazzi ca un'anni nianti i fari ca scassaricci i cabbasisi a tignitè?
> 
> Chi vuogghi riri mi dirai tu, ma mancu iu u sacciu cumpareddu! sacciu sulu ca, minchia comu su malu cumminati certuni!


secunnu mia se! 'n ci riseri nenti, 'na parola co viersu 'un c'è. ca chi minchia di parrari, sempre culu minchia e cazzi e mazzi: mi ste scassannu, 'un mi piaci chiù stu postu: mi vinissi a vuluntà di chiurillu: nun nici nienti, sulu buttanate e iarrusu ri ca purpu ri da. 
ma rimmi na cosa: stu sucaminchia ri Nikko ma cu spacchiu é? cu ciò risi i pirmissu ri trasìri e diri a sò. fusti tu? ma ri unni è?


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secunnu mia se! 'n ci riseri nenti, 'na parola co viersu 'un c'è. ca chi minchia di parrari, sempre culu minchia e cazzi e mazzi: mi ste scassannu, 'un mi piaci chiù stu postu: mi vinissi a vuluntà di chiurillu: nun nici nienti, sulu buttanate e iarrusu ri ca purpu ri da.
> ma rimmi na cosa: stu *sucaminchia *ri Nikko ma cu spacchiu é? cu ciò risi i pirmissu ri trasìri e diri a sò. fusti tu? *ma ri unni è*?


Sucaminchia mai...nemmeno morto,al limite minchiarura. Sono sabaudo ma conosco le lingue


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secunnu mia se! 'n ci riseri nenti, 'na parola co viersu 'un c'è. ca chi minchia di parrari, sempre culu minchia e cazzi e mazzi: mi ste scassannu, 'un mi piaci chiù stu postu: mi vinissi a vuluntà di chiurillu: nun nici nienti, sulu buttanate e iarrusu ri ca purpu ri da.
> ma rimmi na cosa: stu sucaminchia ri Nikko ma cu spacchiu é? cu ciò risi i pirmissu ri trasìri e diri a sò. fusti tu? ma ri unni è?



C'hai rraggiuni Cumpà. Ma un lu chiuiri falli parrari, falli sfuari, cà su comu di picciriddi ca vonnu fari i ranni, ci vo livari puru chistu Cumpà? Ramucci na scuppulata ntesta e macari puru si sienza capiddi ramuccilla, iddi accussi si cuietanu( si tranquillizzano) e su cuntenti.


U nikku? cu minchia yè? Buh! n'anticchia ri simpatia ma fa, ciertu è però ca, ogni tanto allonga troppu a iamma, ma taliamulu bene macari è un bravu picciuottu


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e mejo vivere de rimorsi che de rimpianti...#SapevateloChannel...


Ciao 

fammi riflettere su questi due termini ... 

sento odore, che entrambi i termini cioè scelte, hanno effetti negativi. 

uno tira verso l'essere più egoisti e l'altro verso colui che è più altruista. 

sai che ti dico? né rimorsi, né rimpianti ... 

non devo dare conto a nessuno ... posso sempre dire no ... :mrgreen: 

lo dovresti sapere ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ti stai italianizzando,brava
> ma sei crucca ? o francese...non ricordo scusa



Ciao

ehhh ... corso accelerato, se vado con i tempi dei crucchi, 
non arrivo neanche alla quinta dentiera ... :mrgreen:

italo-spagnola ... e cruccamente socializzata ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

ma è il clan dei siciliani ...questo tred è un'isola?


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> macari è un bravu picciuottu


'nti nuiautri, bravi picciotti, 'un ci nè: capiscimi. ca siemu o tutti manzi o tutti mali.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è il clan dei siciliani ...questo tred è un'isola?


un atollo, più che altro.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> un atollo, più che altro.


a che ora passa il traghetto?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 'nti nuiautri, bravi picciotti, 'un ci nè: capiscimi. ca siemu o tutti manzi o tutti mali.



Ti capivu! ma rimmi na cuosa, quannu a chidda a chimanu minni tu un pensi puru e minni? secunnu tia l'avi o è comu un chianuozzu? lissccia lisscia.. E poi, ma chi vuoli riri? clan isola clan isola.. di solito parra picca ma stavuota ci scassò propriu i cabbasisi. chi minchia ci trasi idda nnè nuostri riscussi, e chi minchia voli riri puoi!


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a che ora passa il traghetto?


è un flusso continuo, devi cogliere al volo e salire.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Bè*



Lui ha detto:


> è un flusso continuo, devi cogliere al volo e salire.


Uè, m'avit vasà ò cul,aimmampress ja.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Dal 3D[h=2]Meetic & co. [/h]" Vi racconto la mia breve e strana esperienza con tali strumenti virtuali: essendomi ritrovata single dopo un decennio passato in (in)felice compagnia, ed essendo arrugginita nel relazionarmi col sesso opposto, ho pensato (senza alcuna convinzione, ma x pura curiosità ed approfittando di un pass gratuito), di iscrivermi a tale sito, descrivendomi come sono, senza finzioni o filtri, ma senza foto. Risultato: una marea di contatti, sbandate, uomini che dichiaravano di voler guardare dentro e nn le misure o altre cose becere, da *uomini terra-terra *(si, perchè io sn sensibile, ho un animo nobile, ecc.ecc.). Dopo aver avuto il numero, si passa ai messaggini: buonanotte, buongiorno, che bello averti trovato, ti posso chiamare, è bello sentire la tua voce, e via di questo passo".


voglio sapere chi di voi ha fatto ciò: ci rimettiamo la faccia. coglionazzi.  ​


----------



## lolapal (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E che ce sta da indaga'....so' i punti dell'Esselunga....magari co' quelli ce pijavi la scopa elettrica...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> vabbe' te perdono perche' quel fascistone de Caprotti nun ce sta in tutta Italy....(e meno male)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Qui l'Esselunga non c'è...
Caprotti non so chi è, ma non è che ti chiedo di spiegarmelo, eh? Ho la sensazione che non mi interessa...


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


>


Con quell'avatar sembri Minerva.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E che ce sta da indaga'....so' i punti dell'Esselunga....magari co' quelli ce pijavi la scopa elettrica...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> vabbe' te perdono perche' quel fascistone de Caprotti nun ce sta in tutta Italy....(e meno male)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tu hai dei grossi problemi mentali, lo sai vero? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Dal 3D*Meetic & co. *
> 
> " Vi racconto la mia breve e strana esperienza con tali strumenti virtuali: essendomi ritrovata single dopo un decennio passato in (in)felice compagnia, ed essendo arrugginita nel relazionarmi col sesso opposto, ho pensato (senza alcuna convinzione, ma x pura curiosità ed approfittando di un pass gratuito), di iscrivermi a tale sito, descrivendomi come sono, senza finzioni o filtri, ma senza foto. Risultato: una marea di contatti, sbandate, uomini che dichiaravano di voler guardare dentro e nn le misure o altre cose becere, da *uomini terra-terra *(si, perchè io sn sensibile, ho un animo nobile, ecc.ecc.). Dopo aver avuto il numero, si passa ai messaggini: buonanotte, buongiorno, che bello averti trovato, ti posso chiamare, è bello sentire la tua voce, e via di questo passo".
> 
> ...



Se non avessi scritto meetic & co, giuro che avrei frainteso e pensato a tradimento,net


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Con quell'avatar sembri Minerva.



E dalla firma no? :carneval:


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E dalla firma no? :carneval:


non *la'vevo* notata: è precisa. :rotfl:


potremmo chiamarla minerva2 o duminni.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non *la'vevo* notata: è precisa. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> potremmo chiamarla minerva2 o duminni.:rotfl:


Eventualmente quattruminni! auahahahahahaa menumali ca unni capiscinu! vabbè va.... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Francuzzo e cicciuzzo*

e anche oggi non me l'avete sucato........


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> e anche oggi non me l'avete sucato........


pi mia pò 'ccupare. mbari, ma comu nama scutulare a chistu? è chiù 'mpacciusu ri na zicca. signureddu.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> e anche oggi non me l'avete sucato........


Scurnacchiateeee!! e chi sfaccimmme! o sud aunisce i mondi e no i culi! scurnacchiateee!!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pi mia pò 'ccupare. mbari, ma comu nama scutulare a chistu? è chiù 'mpacciusu ri na zicca. signureddu.


Boh! gli risposto anche in napoletano, speriamo che la sua frociaggine gli permette di andare avanti e non scassare ancora i cabbasisi. spiegagli tu che sono i cabbasisi.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Francuzzo e cicciuzzo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Scurnacchiateeee!! e chi sfaccimmme! o sud aunisce i mondi e no i culi! scurnacchiateee!!


Un atto di riverenza e rispetto,che c'entra la vostra omosessualità sempre meno latente?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un atto di riverenza e rispetto,che c'entra la vostra omosessualità sempre meno latente?


maestro, grazie per le dritte

pennellata di creatività, scintilla di originalità, cercherò di ricordarmene


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un atto di riverenza e rispetto,che c'entra la vostra omosessualità sempre meno latente?



Passaeddà! ammatula la lingua ti batte sempre dove il culo duole. ops dente duole....la devi smettere di centrare discorsi che non c'entrano una beata minchia ne un beato culo.....! ( cit oscuro) 





PS. buona sgarganellata! 


PS Stai attento a non venire prima ancora di entrare in bagno, porco.....(cit2 oscuro)


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> maestro, grazie per le dritte
> 
> pennellata di creatività, scintilla di originalità, cercherò di ricordarmene



Guarda, se non avessi paura di te.....! (cit oscuro) ti farei facessi farebbi vedere io a vossia.......!(cit2 oscuro) 

Dritte, pennellata..... lapsus o cosa?


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> maestro, grazie per le dritte
> 
> pennellata di creatività, scintilla di originalità, cercherò di ricordarmene


Posso chiederti un favore?dammi del tu,diamoci del tu,ho sempre avuto un debole per la tua persona,abbiamo non condiviso certe posizioni,sarebbe stato meglio condividerne delle altre,abbiamo avuto i nostri scazzi,sai che mi hai sempre trasmesso qualcosa.Quindi ti pregherei di non mettermi in soggezione,il nostro è un confronto alla pari,non mi devi sucare nulla tu,accetti?


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

*cabasisi:*

dall’arabo “habbhaziz”,  è un frutto ovale formatio di due parti unite molto simile ai i testicoli.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti un favore?dammi del tu,diamoci del tu,ho sempre avuto un debole per la tua persona,*abbiamo non condiviso certe posizioni*,sarebbe stato meglio condividerne delle altre,abbiamo avuto i nostri scazzi,sai che mi hai sempre trasmesso qualcosa.*Quindi ti pregherei di non mettermi in soggezione,*il nostro è un confronto alla pari,*non mi devi sucare nulla tu*,accetti?


Ditemi voi se il neretto non è una conferma di una frociagine conclamata, Lui hai letto?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dall’arabo “habbhaziz”,  è un frutto ovale formatio di due parti unite molto simile ai i testicoli.



Questa si che è classe! Staminchia!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti un favore?dammi del tu,diamoci del tu,ho sempre avuto un debole per la tua persona,abbiamo non condiviso certe posizioni,*sarebbe stato meglio condividerne delle altre*,abbiamo avuto i nostri scazzi,sai che mi hai sempre trasmesso qualcosa.Quindi ti pregherei di non mettermi in soggezione,il nostro è un confronto alla pari,*non mi devi sucare nulla tu*,accetti?


posto che sarebbe stato meglio condividere altre posizioni, accetto il patto così faccio contente anche la simy e farfalla 

cosa non si farebbe per le amiche :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> posto che sarebbe stato meglio condividere altre posizioni, accetto il patto così faccio contente anche la simy e farfalla
> 
> *cosa non si farebbe per le amiche :rotfl:*



Messaggio subliminale.... le amiche son tre. E chiara le rispetta e lo scrive.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> posto che sarebbe stato meglio condividere altre posizioni, accetto il patto così faccio contente anche la simy e farfalla
> 
> cosa non si farebbe per le amiche :rotfl:


ALt,intendevo che il nostro è un rapporto alla pari.I titoli fra noi lasciamoli da parte,che i nostri siano solo scambi costruttivi.Chiara,mi spieghi perchè il prezzo di questa amicizia dovrei pagarlo io?Io sto ancora con il pisello fra le m mani grazie a suor simona e a suor farfalla,per non parlare di quell'altra poi,suor free........


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Messaggio subliminale.... le amiche son tre. E chiara le rispetta e lo scrive.


NOOO chiara è una gran paracula............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Messaggio subliminale.... le amiche son tre. E chiara le rispetta e lo scrive.


non mia ma tua interpretazione fu  cicciuzzo


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eventualmente quattruminni! auahahahahahaa *menumali ca unni capiscinu*! vabbè va.... :mrgreen:


Su questo non ci conterei piu' di tanto :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NOOO chiara è una gran paracula............:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io sapevo pompinara, ma ti credo. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mia ma tua interpretazione fu  cicciuzzo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E dov'è francuzzo ehh?


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> posto che sarebbe stato meglio condividere altre posizioni,


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mia ma tua interpretazione fu  cicciuzzo



Io sono franco se dobbiamo immedesimarci, ho i capelli IO! 

PS nell'altro post non ho resistito. :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ALt,intendevo che il nostro è un rapporto alla pari.I titoli fra noi lasciamoli da parte,che i nostri siano solo scambi costruttivi.Chiara,mi spieghi perchè il prezzo di questa amicizia dovrei pagarlo io?Io sto ancora con il pisello fra le m mani grazie a suor simona e a suor farfalla,per non parlare di quell'altra poi,suor free........


ah, avevo mal interpretato 
sono d'accordo anzi che no 
ma scusa,è colpa mia se vai a cercarti le suore di ritorno e non le ex suore come me? apa:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Su questo non ci conterei piu' di tanto :mrgreen:



Vabbè togliendo i cretini dicevo, :rotfl: i unni su cumpà? riuordati ca schirzamu alla sicula quindi pesantemente.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ALt,intendevo che il nostro è un rapporto alla pari.I titoli fra noi lasciamoli da parte,che i nostri siano solo scambi costruttivi.Chiara,mi spieghi perchè il prezzo di questa amicizia dovrei pagarlo io?Io sto ancora con il pisello fra le m mani grazie a suor simona e a suor farfalla,per non parlare di quell'altra poi,suor free........


Il fatto che tu stia con il pisello tra le mani ê solo colpa tua. Io non ho responsabilitá 
Dopodichê al posto di Chiara mi sarei offesa emolto ma lei é una signora e non te l'ha fatto notare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sono franco se dobbiamo immedesimarci, ho i capelli IO!
> 
> PS nell'altro post non ho resistito. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, avevo mal interpretato
> sono d'accordo anzi che no
> *ma scusa,è colpa mia se vai a cercarti le suore di ritorno e non le ex suore come me? apa:*


*
*

Messagio subliminale, oscù ti sta prendendo per frociazzo.


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè togliendo i cretini dicevo, :rotfl: i unni su cumpà? *riuordati ca schirzamu *alla sicula quindi pesantemente.


si,pero' talìa unni metti i peri 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu stia con il pisello tra le mani ê solo colpa tua. Io non ho responsabilitá
> Dopodichê al posto di Chiara mi sarei offesa emolto ma lei é una signora e non te l'ha fatto notare


per il tubba sono un uomo con la topa, per oscuro una donna col pisello :unhappy:

povera me



:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> si,pero' talìa unni metti i peri
> 
> :mrgreen:



Chiaramente... ma ta scantari ru terzu peri! l'avutri rui struppianu chiù picca! E non di me, ma manco a fare nick va! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> si,pero' talìa unni metti i peri
> 
> :mrgreen:


mbè! paroli pisanti: ma tu ................. cu sì.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu stia con il pisello tra le mani ê solo colpa tua. Io non ho responsabilitá
> Dopodichê al posto di Chiara mi sarei offesa emolto ma lei é una signora e non te l'ha fatto notare


Wuau! che sei bella. che occhi!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuau! che sei bella. che occhi!


Grazie


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, avevo mal interpretato
> sono d'accordo anzi che no
> ma scusa,è colpa mia se vai a cercarti le suore di ritorno e non le ex suore come me? apa:


Sincero? mi chiedo se sono stato io a cercare ste tre suorine o le tre suorine a cercare me....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per il tubba sono un uomo con la topa, per oscuro una donna col pisello :unhappy:
> 
> povera me
> 
> ...


 mi sto muto stavolta.


----------



## ilnikko (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mbè! paroli pisanti: ma tu ................. cu sì.


....amici di amici


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per il tubba sono un uomo con la topa, per oscuro una donna col pisello :unhappy:
> 
> povera me
> 
> ...


Io e il tubba abbiamo più di una cosa in comune.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Frankuzzo*



Lui ha detto:


> mbè! paroli pisanti: ma tu ................. cu sì.


Frankuzzo,calmo devi stare.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e il tubba abbiamo più di una cosa in comune.


Un tubbo in due!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero? mi chiedo se sono stato io a cercare ste tre suorine o le tre suorine a cercare me....


Ma suorine a chi??!??
Ma la finisci????


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Un tubbo in due!


Si,un bel tubbone da 60 cm.....cicciuzzo e francuzzo invece si fermano a 5 cm in due...!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,un bel tubbone da 60 cm.....cicciuzzo e francuzzo invece si fermano a 5 cm in due...!


5 davanti 60 di dietro, piccole differenze evè? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> 5 davanti 60 di dietro, piccole differenze evè? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ho scritto 60cm,non 65...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto 60cm,non 65...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Minchia però! IO ho scritto che d'avanti ho 5cm e tu 60 di dietro, cioè nel culo, ma se ne vuoi 65 OKKKK!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Frankuzzo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia però! IO ho scritto che d'avanti ho 5cm e tu 60 di dietro, cioè nel culo, ma se ne vuoi 65 OKKKK!!


Se non sti bono chiamo "er divino"......


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non sti bono chiamo "er divino"......


Per la mancanza dei 5cm?


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Per la mancanza dei 5cm?


Si,er Divino ha piccolo il pisellino.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non sti bono chiamo "er divino"......


metti metti che fa un miracolo, ci risparmi anche 8000 eurI.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> metti metti che fa un miracolo, ci risparmi anche 8000 eurI.


Conosci la favola di quel mago che faceva le magie sbagliate?


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno a tutti cari forumisti di merda.Spero che questa giornata sia diversa dalle altre,spero di poter leggere spunti interessanti e pruriginosi,spero in litigi ed insulti di spessore,spero che il tedio non assedierà i miei coglioni già molto provati per i vostri 3d di cazzo.Vorrei tanto leggere qualcosa di piacevole,rimarrà una mera illusione.Approdo qui dentro con sconforto e tristezza,la mestizia che vi accompagna è una pessima compagna di viaggio.Non ho mai avuto una grande stima di questo posto, ultimamente mi fate ancora più schifggi è venerdì dovete sucarmi il sedere tre volte!Quasi quasi vi odio.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti cari forumisti di merda.Spero che questa giornata sia diversa dalle altre,spero di poter leggere spunti interessanti e pruriginosi,spero in litigi ed insulti di spessore,spero che il tedio non assedierà i miei coglioni già molto provati per i vostri 3d di cazzo.Vorrei tanto leggere qualcosa di piacevole,rimarrà una mera illusione.Approdo qui dentro con sconforto e tristezza,la mestizia che vi accompagna è una pessima compagna di viaggio.Non ho mai avuto una grande stima di questo posto, ultimamente mi fate ancora più schifggi è venerdì dovete sucarmi il sedere tre volte!Quasi quasi vi odio.


Se questa è la premessa non vedo l'ora di leggere la tua disquisizione dellaBUONANOTTE :carneval:giorno oscuro


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se questa è la premessa non vedo l'ora di leggere la tua disquisizione dellaBUONANOTTE giorno oscuro


che irriverente.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che irriverente.


Chi io?  no anzi sto stimolando oscuro a fare sempre meglio  te invece che 3D Intendi aprire oggi? :mexican: qui vivo di rendita.... 
:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti, anche a quel frociazzo di oscuro.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi io?  no anzi sto stimolando oscuro a fare sempre meglio  te invece che 3D Intendi aprire oggi? :mexican: qui vivo di rendita....
> :carneval:


ma ti chiami fiammetta perchè sei poco calda o perchè ti scaldi rapidamente?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma ti chiami fiammetta perchè sei poco calda o perchè ti scaldi rapidamente?


Oggi sono più libera e leggo..



A buon intenditore poche parole...


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi sono più libera e leggo..
> A buon intenditore poche parole...


non capisco il riferimento a me. comunque, buon giorno cara, dormito bene?


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Buon giorno*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi sono più libera e leggo..
> 
> 
> 
> A buon intenditore poche parole...


Suor farfalla buon giorno.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se questa è la premessa non vedo l'ora di leggere la tua disquisizione dellaBUONANOTTE :carneval:giorno oscuro


Capirai,con l'adrenalina che trasmettete....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma ti chiami fiammetta perchè sei poco calda o perchè ti scaldi rapidamente?


La seconda che hai detto... Quelo :smile:sai che è la seconda volta che me lo chiedi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto... Quelo :smile:sai che è la seconda volta che me lo chiedi?


Ti scaldi in che senso?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capirai,con l'adrenalina che trasmettete....


Maestro oscuro.. Appunto tu impegnati che poi magari ti seguiamo :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti cari forumisti di merda.Spero che questa giornata sia diversa dalle altre,spero di poter leggere spunti interessanti e pruriginosi,spero in litigi ed insulti di spessore,spero che il tedio non assedierà i miei coglioni già molto provati per i vostri 3d di cazzo.Vorrei tanto leggere qualcosa di piacevole,rimarrà una mera illusione.Approdo qui dentro con sconforto e tristezza,la mestizia che vi accompagna è una pessima compagna di viaggio.Non ho mai avuto una grande stima di questo posto, ultimamente mi fate ancora più schifggi è venerdì dovete sucarmi il sedere tre volte!Quasi quasi vi odio.



buongiorno merdacce di bassa lega, neanche mi avvicinerei a questi lidi se non sentissi la necessità di un confronto giornaliero col peggio che esista al mondo.tanto per ricordarmi che non c'è mai limite al peggio, e che qualsiasi cosa succeda c'è qualche verme più repellente di me che mi striscia alle spalle
nel contempo, lascio sempre aperto un pertugio di curiosità, una speranza che in mezzo al tedio e all'ammuffimento generale spunti qualche colorato guizzo di originalità a rischiarare la foschia
che so...qualche spaccata estemporanea, qualche litigio che mi polverizzi i coglioni fino allo sfinimento, oppure qualcuno che mi offra granita e arancini :mrgreen: tanto per agevolare il trascorrere di questo tedio uniforme e grigio
ma siete una maniche di provinciali, deludete sempre le mie aspettative, se non fosse che è mio dovere rimanere qui quale monito alla tanta strada che dovete ancora percorrere vi manderei tutti affanculo

buongiorno



oscuro, che voto mi metti oggi?

:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti scaldi in che senso?


In tutti i sensi oscuro... Non sono per nulla raccomandabile :smile:


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buongiorno merdacce di bassa lega, neanche mi avvicinerei a questi lidi se non sentissi la necessità di un confronto giornaliero col peggio che esista al mondo.tanto per ricordarmi che non c'è mai limite al peggio, e che qualsiasi cosa succeda *c'è qualche verme *più repellente di me che *mi striscia alle spalle
> *nel contempo, *lascio sempre aperto un pertugio *di curiosità, una speranza che in mezzo al tedio e all'ammuffimento generale spunti qualche colorato guizzo di originalità a rischiarare la foschia
> che so...*qualche spaccata estemporanea*, qualche litigio che mi polverizzi i coglioni fino allo sfinimento, oppure qualcuno che mi offra granita e arancini :mrgreen: tanto per agevolare il trascorrere di questo tedio uniforme e grigio
> ma siete una maniche di provinciali, deludete sempre le mie aspettative, se non fosse che è mio dovere rimanere qui quale monito alla tanta strada che dovete ancora percorrere vi manderei tutti affanculo
> ...


interessante 
robba seria,qui nun se scherza :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> interessante
> robba seria,qui nun se scherza :mexican:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


messaggi subliminali


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buongiorno merdacce di bassa lega, neanche mi avvicinerei a questi lidi se non sentissi la necessità di un confronto giornaliero col peggio che esista al mondo.tanto per ricordarmi che non c'è mai limite al peggio, e che qualsiasi cosa succeda c'è qualche verme più repellente di me che mi striscia alle spalle
> nel contempo, lascio sempre aperto un pertugio di curiosità, una speranza che in mezzo al tedio e all'ammuffimento generale spunti qualche colorato guizzo di originalità a rischiarare la foschia
> che so...qualche spaccata estemporanea, qualche litigio che mi polverizzi i coglioni fino allo sfinimento, oppure qualcuno che mi offra granita e arancini :mrgreen: tanto per agevolare il trascorrere di questo tedio uniforme e grigio
> ma siete una maniche di provinciali, deludete sempre le mie aspettative, se non fosse che è mio dovere rimanere qui quale monito alla tanta strada che dovete ancora percorrere vi manderei tutti affanculo
> ...


Molto bene,adoro il contrasto fra l'insulto trash e l'insulto elegante,si vede dai tratti di scrittura che sei una donna fine e preparata,cosi come si nota un tratto istintivo ben delineato,ti piace sottomettere la gente e mandarla affanculo, sempre in equilibrio su quel filo sottile,essere fine o essere porca?Essere razionale o essere istintiva?Decisamente apprezzabile quel filo di speranza che dai a questo posto di merda,con la  simpatica richiesta di granita e arancini!Un cosiglio:lascerei esprimere in estrema libertà la tua istintività,sei un animale da battaglia,fatti guidare dalla tua aggressività,siamo sull 8.5-9,manca ancora quel pizzico di crudeltà,l'essere cruenta con spunti forti a sfondo sessuale!Insisti,usa il tuo storico e le tue fantasie perverse...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In tutti i sensi oscuro... Non sono per nulla raccomandabile :smile:


Non mi dai questa idea.....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buongiorno merdacce di bassa lega, neanche mi avvicinerei a questi lidi se non sentissi la necessità di un confronto giornaliero col peggio che esista al mondo.tanto per ricordarmi che non c'è mai limite al peggio, e che qualsiasi cosa succeda c'è qualche verme più repellente di me che mi striscia alle spalle
> nel contempo, lascio sempre aperto un pertugio di curiosità, una speranza che in mezzo al tedio e all'ammuffimento generale spunti qualche colorato guizzo di originalità a rischiarare la foschia
> che so...qualche spaccata estemporanea, qualche litigio che mi polverizzi i coglioni fino allo sfinimento, oppure qualcuno che mi offra granita e arancini :mrgreen: tanto per agevolare il trascorrere di questo tedio uniforme e grigio
> ma siete una maniche di provinciali, deludete sempre le mie aspettative, se non fosse che è mio dovere rimanere qui quale monito alla tanta strada che dovete ancora percorrere vi manderei tutti affanculo
> ...



Quel cretino sicuramente ti darà un voto, quando invece saresti da prendere sbattere al muro strapparti le mutande e riempire il pertugio. Poche parole tanti fatti. Ma si sa, sbavare fa anche bene a chi si sgarganella, quindi andiamo avanti va......


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buongiorno merdacce di bassa lega, neanche mi avvicinerei a questi lidi se non sentissi la necessità di un confronto giornaliero col peggio che esista al mondo.tanto per ricordarmi che non c'è mai limite al peggio, e che qualsiasi cosa succeda c'è qualche verme più repellente di me che mi striscia alle spalle
> nel contempo, lascio sempre aperto un pertugio di curiosità, una speranza che in mezzo al tedio e all'ammuffimento generale spunti qualche colorato guizzo di originalità a rischiarare la foschia
> che so...qualche spaccata estemporanea, qualche litigio che mi polverizzi i coglioni fino allo sfinimento, oppure qualcuno che mi offra granita e arancini :mrgreen: tanto per agevolare il trascorrere di questo tedio uniforme e grigio
> ma siete una maniche di provinciali, deludete sempre le mie aspettative, se non fosse che è mio dovere rimanere qui quale monito alla tanta strada che dovete ancora percorrere vi manderei tutti affanculo


Quoto. 

Anche io oggi porto la mia croce e mi ergo a umile presidio per la salvezza dei popoli, pronto a sacrificarmi per il bene e l'emancipazione di tutti e soprattutto tutte. Quanto sopra, nei limiti della nausea causatami dall'olezzo proveniente dai liquami del moralismo imperante in questo crogiuolo di inettitudine.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto... Quelo :smile:sai che è la seconda volta che me lo chiedi?


è perchè non sei abbastanza convincente.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Ecco*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quel cretino sicuramente ti darà un voto, quando invece saresti da prendere sbattere al muro strapparti le mutande e riempire il pertugio. Poche parole tanti fatti. Ma si sa, sbavare fa anche bene a chi si sgarganella, quindi andiamo avanti va......


Ma nooooooooooooo!Così si casca nell'ovvio,cazzo,chiara non è da ovvio,cazzo claudio,non si può ridurre tutto ad una spruzzata sulle natiche.Chiara va dominata con la testa poi con il cazzo, vi devo insegnare tutto?possibile non riuscite ad inquadrare certe donne?Non mi sucate il culo questo è il risultato...!


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buongiorno merdacce di bassa lega, neanche mi avvicinerei a questi lidi se non sentissi la necessità di un confronto giornaliero col peggio che esista al mondo.tanto per ricordarmi che non c'è mai limite al peggio, e che qualsiasi cosa succeda c'è qualche verme più repellente di me che mi striscia alle spalle
> nel contempo, lascio sempre aperto un pertugio di curiosità, una speranza che in mezzo al tedio e all'ammuffimento generale spunti qualche colorato guizzo di originalità a rischiarare la foschia
> che so...qualche spaccata estemporanea, qualche litigio che mi polverizzi i coglioni fino allo sfinimento, oppure qualcuno che mi offra granita e arancini :mrgreen: tanto per agevolare il trascorrere di questo tedio uniforme e grigio
> ma *siete una maniche di provinciali,* deludete sempre le mie aspettative, se non fosse che è mio dovere rimanere qui quale monito alla tanta strada che dovete ancora percorrere vi manderei tutti affanculo
> ...



sì!
embè?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molto bene,adoro il contrasto fra l'insulto trash e l'insulto elegante,si vede dai tratti di scrittura che sei una donna fine e preparata,cosi come si nota un tratto istintivo ben delineato,ti piace sottomettere la gente e mandarla affanculo, sempre in equilibrio su quel filo sottile,essere fine o essere porca?Essere razionale o essere istintiva?Decisamente apprezzabile quel filo di speranza che dai a questo posto di merda,con la  simpatica richiesta di granita e arancini!Un cosiglio:lascerei esprimere in estrema libertà la tua istintività,sei un animale da battaglia,fatti guidare dalla tua aggressività,siamo sull 8.5-9,manca ancora quel pizzico di crudeltà,l'essere cruenta con spunti forti a sfondo sessuale!Insisti,usa il tuo storico e le tue fantasie perverse...!



Come volevasi frocegiare.. ops dimostrare. Tante parole ma poi..XD


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooo!Così si casca nell'ovvio,cazzo,chiara non è da ovvio,cazzo claudio,non si può ridurre tutto ad una spruzzata sulle natiche.Chiara va dominata con la testa poi con il cazzo, vi devo insegnare tutto?possibile non riuscite ad inquadrare certe donne?*Non mi sucate il culo questo è il risultato.*..!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma sei d'accordo?seriamente sei una da scopare prima con la testa,vai intrigata di testa,poi presa a martellate di carne giusto o sbaglio?


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quel cretino sicuramente ti darà un voto, quando invece saresti da prendere sbattere al muro strapparti le mutande e riempire il pertugio. Poche parole tanti fatti. Ma si sa, sbavare fa anche bene a chi si sgarganella, quindi andiamo avanti va......


a Clà, *HAI RAGIONISSIMA*: qui mi sà che oscuro è come il cane ................  capisti vero?


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Anche io oggi porto la mia croce e mi ergo a umile presidio per la salvezza dei popoli, pronto a sacrificarmi per il bene e l'emancipazione di tutti e soprattutto tutte. Quanto sopra, nei limiti della nausea causatami dall'olezzo proveniente dai liquami del moralismo imperante in questo crogiuolo di inettitudine.


Sei troppo educato,troppo fine,troppo impostato,l'insulto non viene percepito,quasi fai fatica a far scoccare la scintilla.Ci devi lavorare e tanto sei da 5.5.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooo!Così si casca nell'ovvio,cazzo,chiara non è da ovvio,cazzo claudio,non si può ridurre tutto ad una spruzzata sulle natiche.Chiara va dominata con la testa poi con il cazzo, vi devo insegnare tutto?possibile non riuscite ad inquadrare certe donne?Non mi sucate il culo questo è il risultato...!


Ma che cazzo scrivi oscù....!!spruzzata.. schizzata... la testa il cazzo..... mariaaa mi pare di stare discutendo coi ragazzini!!! intanto SBATTILA AL MURO E STRAPPAGLI LE MUTANDE!! le spruzzate le schizzate se le vuoi fare le fai quando decidi tu! non lei! e se si farà rispettare magari se ne è capace e sempre quando vorrai tu... bhe se ne può discutere. Sempre dopo quello che a te va e sempre dopo averti soddisfatto, sempre che vuoi questo, lei non conta nulla! lei per dire, non Chiara ma chicchessia. 


Sul sucare il culo smettila, non ti dirò mai sucami la ciolla.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei d'accordo?seriamente sei una da scopare prima con la testa,vai intrigata di testa,poi presa a martellate di carne giusto o sbaglio?


Ancora a domandare stai!

No, non c'è modo, sei proprio una testazza di minchia! l'avrai pure 30 cm ma a che cazzo ti serve ahhhh!!? a che cazzo?? minchia che figure per il maschio... mi viene da piangere....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

> Quoto.
> 
> Anche io oggi porto la mia croce e mi ergo a umile presidio per la salvezza dei popoli, pronto a sacrificarmi per il bene e l'emancipazione di tutti e *soprattutto tutte *


:rotfl:



> Quanto sopra, nei limiti della nausea causatami dall'olezzo proveniente dai liquami del moralismo imperante in questo *crogiuolo* di inettitudine.



bellissimo, oserei dire....risorgimentale


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a Clà, *HAI RAGIONISSIMA*: qui mi sà che oscuro è come il cane ................  capisti vero?



Ho capito si. Che devo dirti? a leggerlo mi sto vergognando.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> a Clà, *HAI RAGIONISSIMA*: qui mi sà che oscuro è come il cane ................  capisti vero?


O madonna ma allora il divino ha ragione con voi?Ragazzi la spruzzata con certe donne deve essere il messaggio finale,mio dio avete un'età,e non capite che spesso la scopata inizia prima della scopata fisica.VI CHIEDO SCUSA.LA COLPA è SOLO LA MIA CHE INTERAGISCO CON UNA MASSA DI COGLIONI,SENZA PROFONDITà MENTALE,SCHIAVI DEI PROPRI ISTINTI,mi state sfibrando il cazzo,mi state flagellando il frenulo,mi state spellando i coglioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei d'accordo?seriamente sei una da scopare prima con la testa,vai intrigata di testa,poi presa a martellate di carne giusto o sbaglio?



sono d'accordo in tutto, e ti ringrazio del lusinghiero giudizio
è un piacere studiare sotto le tue direttive, un'oasi di verzura in questa cloaca maxima XD


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei troppo educato,troppo fine,troppo impostato,l'insulto non viene percepito,quasi fai fatica a far scoccare la scintilla.Ci devi lavorare e tanto sei da 5.5.


già a leggere le prime parole, ci si annoia. come non darti ragione oscuro, come sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi dai questa idea.....[/QUOTE
> E Lo so... Ci cascano in molti :mrgreen: qualche tempo fa un conoscente mi defini ''savia " un'altra persona che mi conosce molto bene mi disse :savia a te? : a me venne da ridere e gli dissi lasciamolo nella sua illusione :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

*oscuro*

sai che non ti mancherei mai di rispetto, quasi come al divino, però mi sà che predighi bene ma razzoli male. come il cane di prima, abbaia ma non morde. 

ma il divino s'è *destato?*


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo in tutto, e ti ringrazio del lusinghiero giudizio
> è un piacere studiare sotto le tue direttive, un'oasi di verzura in questa cloaca maxima XD


Chiara la scopata inizia prima o inizia con la penetrazione?Io non mi permetto di dare direttive,indico solo una strada....mi stano sgarrupando il glande sti due.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo in tutto, e ti ringrazio del lusinghiero giudizio
> è un piacere studiare sotto le tue direttive, un'oasi di verzura in* questa cloaca maxima* XD


basta che vi spostiate dal bagno ,magari


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non mi dai questa idea.....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> O madonna ma allora il divino ha ragione con voi?Ragazzi la spruzzata con certe donne deve essere il messaggio finale,mio dio avete un'età,e non capite che spesso la scopata inizia prima della scopata fisica.VI CHIEDO SCUSA.LA COLPA è SOLO LA MIA CHE INTERAGISCO CON UNA MASSA DI COGLIONI,SENZA PROFONDITà MENTALE,SCHIAVI DEI PROPRI ISTINTI,mi state sfibrando il cazzo,mi state flagellando il frenulo,mi state spellando i coglioni.



A leggerti sai cosa penso? a te che stai a fare sesso ( seeeeeeeeee e quando?) e mentre lo fai domandi, scusa posso spruzzarti? auaahahaaahahhahahahahaahahahahaahah 

Compare lui ma ti immagini!! ma t'ummagggini ahhhhhhhhh! posso spruzzarti? 

voglio morire!


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> sai che non ti mancherei mai di rispetto, quasi come al divino, però mi sà che predighi bene ma razzoli male. come il cane di prima, abbaia ma non morde.
> 
> ma il divino s'è *destato?*


Lui, io non devo mordere,io non sono carne io sono luce.Il divino deve mordere.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> intanto SBATTILA AL MURO E STRAPPAGLI LE MUTANDE!!
> Sul sucare il culo smettila, non ti dirò mai sucami la ciolla.



minchia ed io che pensavo fosse fimmina! 

ma allora oscuro è frocio, più cha altro purupu e jarrusu. oh, santissima rosalia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara *la scopata inizia prima o inizia con la penetrazione?*Io non mi permetto di dare direttive,indico solo una strada....mi stano sgarrupando il glande sti due.



caldeggio che questa domanda esistenziale diventi argomento del tuo prossimo seminario, potrebbe essere un ulteriore e ultimo tentativo di dirozzare questi villani


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara la scopata inizia prima o inizia con la penetrazione?Io non mi permetto di dare direttive,indico solo una strada....mi stano sgarrupando il glande sti due.



La scopata inizia quando inizia! e questo lo decide chi ha le palle e sa muoversi nel momento giusto, penetrazione? strappata di mutande? infili la mano e la tocchi ? la lecchi? etc etc.... Non ha importanza!! ha importanza soltanto il piacere che provi, di certo non starei a domandare per come fai tu da mezzora. smettila mi sto davvero deprimendo.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> caldeggio che questa domanda esistenziale diventi argomento del tuo prossimo seminario, potrebbe essere un ulteriore e ultimo tentativo di dirozzare questi villani


chiaruzza, ti và un cannolo e due arancine? sicilianeeeeeee?


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Certo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> A leggerti sai cosa penso? a te che stai a fare sesso ( seeeeeeeeee e quando?) e mentre lo fai domandi, scusa posso spruzzarti? auaahahaaahahhahahahahaahahahahaahah
> 
> Compare lui ma ti immagini!! ma t'ummagggini ahhhhhhhhh! posso spruzzarti?
> 
> voglio morire!


Certo io chiedo sempre per rispetto.Posso spaccarti il culo?devo portare a farmi dire si,anche se farei lo stesso senza il suo si...!Capite perchè le donne tradiscono?a voi manca la cultura della donna,per voi la donna è un oggetto da possedere,invece per me è uno scambio alla pari,cerco solo di tirar fuori la puttana che è in lei.Ma che cazzo devo parlare con voi,vi fate le pippe su raffaella carrà,ma vaffanculo a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia ed io che pensavo fosse fimmina!
> 
> ma allora oscuro è frocio, più cha altro purupu e jarrusu. oh, santissima rosalia.



:up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> La scopata inizia quando inizia! e questo lo decide chi ha le palle e sa muoversi nel momento giusto, penetrazione? strappata di mutande? infili la mano e la tocchi ? la lecchi? etc etc.... Non ha importanza!! ha importanza soltanto il piacere che provi, di certo non starei a domandare per come fai tu da mezzora. smettila mi sto davvero deprimendo.


Ma che cazzo scrivi?ma funziona così quando paghi una puttana....!La scopata può iniziare da uno sguardo,da una frase scritta su un pc,ma sucatemi il culo.Sapete che c'è?io abbandono questa discussione,quando ci saranno interlocutori alla mia altezza mi degnerò di rispondere  a CHI DICO IO E QUANDO DICO IO!DIVERTITEVI CON LE VOSTRE STRONZATE,UNA DISCUSSIONE DA 2 ELEMENTARE CON I PISELLINI DRITTI SENZA MOTIVO.Scusate ma a me non interessa.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Certo io chiedo sempre per rispetto.Posso spaccarti il culo?*devo portare a farmi dire si,anche se farei lo stesso senza il suo si...!Capite perchè le donne tradiscono?a voi manca la cultura della donna,per voi la donna è un oggetto da possedere,invece per me è uno scambio alla pari,cerco solo di tirar fuori la puttana che è in lei.Ma che cazzo devo parlare con voi,vi fate le pippe su raffaella carrà,ma vaffanculo a tutti.



MI DISSOCIO!! MI DISSOCIO! MI DISSOCIO!.

Col culo si prova piacere questo tu lo sai ( evitiamo di scrivere il perchè, iarruso che sei!!) quindi sta a te ( se non fossi iarruso passivo) prenderlo nella maniera giusta in base a quello che vuoi e in base alla donna che hai davanti e che percepisci nel suo volere!! e se ci vuoi giocare! il suo volere te lo sbatti nel culo e la fai sbavare fino a a quando non ti prega lei di farlo, dopo l'accontenti e sempre dopo. Io ti consiglierei di non fargli domandare nulla, ma si sa, che cazzo ti consiglio a fare se sei tu quello che lo prende in culo?


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> MI DISSOCIO!! MI DISSOCIO! MI DISSOCIO!.
> 
> Col culo si prova piacere questo tu lo sai ( evitiamo di scrivere il perchè, iarruso che sei!!) quindi sta a te ( se non fossi iarruso passivo) prenderlo nella maniera giusta in base a quello che vuoi e in base alla donna che hai davanti e che percepisci nel suo volere!! e se ci vuoi giocare! il suo volere te lo sbatti nel culo e la fai sbavare fino a a quando non ti prega lei di farlo, dopo l'accontenti e sempre dopo. Io ti consiglierei di non fargli domandare nulla, ma si sa, che cazzo ti consiglio a fare se sei tu quello che lo prende in culo?


Ti rispondo per l'ultima volta.Io gli chiedo:ti posso sflangiare quel cazzo di culo solo per rispetto!Gli sflangerei comunque il culo a prescindere ma chiedendoglielo la metto in una condizione di parità in vista della prossima rottura anale.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti leggo compostina.....ti percepisco morigerata.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma che cazzo scrivi?ma funziona così quando paghi una puttana....*!La scopata può iniziare da uno sguardo,da una frase scritta su un pc,ma sucatemi il culo.Sapete che c'è?io abbandono questa discussione,quando ci saranno interlocutori alla mia altezza mi degnerò di rispondere  a CHI DICO IO E QUANDO DICO IO!DIVERTITEVI CON LE VOSTRE STRONZATE,UNA DISCUSSIONE DA 2 ELEMENTARE CON I PISELLINI DRITTI SENZA MOTIVO.Scusate ma a me non interessa.


Sul neretto, ecco uno dei perchè delle corna, e menomale che prima lo hai accennato tu, deciditi!! la donna non è una puttana, ma a volte la devi trattare da puttana. cit: strappagli le mutande e sbattila al muro! te capì! frociazzo!!

Sul resto ok, la scopata a parere tuo.. dal pc e via discorrendo. Questo lo avevo capito, ecco perchè ti scrivo sempre che te la sgarganelli! mò! ne hai dato conferma, vergognati.....! (cit oscuro) 

Se la smetti di discutere fai un piacere a me a lui e a tutto il genere masculo, grazie!


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > è vergine. secondo me non ha assaporato ancora. si vede da come scrive, compostina, precisina a differenza di quella suca minchia di prima qualità che è Chiara. Scusa Chiara, ma perchè non le spieghi come si fà. poveretta. ma lo sapete che in Russia c'è una scuola per sole donne dove isegnano a fare i pompini?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rispondo per l'ultima volta.Io gli chiedo:ti posso sflangiare quel cazzo di culo solo per rispetto!Gli sflangerei comunque il culo a prescindere ma chiedendoglielo la metto in una condizione di parità in vista della prossima rottura anale.


Tu non devi chiedere nulla! NULLA! tu devi prenderla godere e far godere, stop. 

Se poi sei tutto questo tuo chiedere deriva da una tua esperienza dove qualcuno non ti ha chiesto nulla e ti ha sflangiato il culo facendoti male, ok capisco soltanto ora i tuoi ragionamenti. che consigliarti? Non siamo tutti animali. riprova magari sarai più fortunato.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu non devi chiedere nulla! NULLA! tu devi prenderla godere e far godere, stop.
> 
> Se poi sei tutto questo tuo chiedere deriva da una tua esperienza dove qualcuno non ti ha chiesto nulla e ti ha sflangiato il culo facendoti male, ok capisco soltanto ora i tuoi ragionamenti. che consigliarti? Non siamo tutti animali. riprova magari sarai più fortunato.


Ma nooooo!Io non voglio farla godere,io voglio farla prima soffrire, claudio sei troppo semplice per capire.Vatti a fare una pippa sui candy candy dai...!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > è vergine. secondo me non ha assaporato ancora. si vede da come scrive, compostina, precisina a differenza di quella suca minchia di prima qualità che è Chiara. Scusa Chiara, ma perchè non le spieghi come si fà. poveretta. ma lo sapete che in Russia c'è una scuola per sole donne dove isegnano a fare i pompini?
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lui ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Oscuro, leggilo! chiaro, preciso.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nooooo!Io non voglio farla godere,io voglio farla prima soffrire, claudio sei troppo semplice per capire.Vatti a fare una pippa sui candy candy dai...!


Ohhhhhhhhh bravo! devi farla soffrire! perchè il piacere unito alla sofferenza aumenta il tutto. MA NON DEVI DOMANDARE, NON DEVI!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono abituato a fare eccitare le donne, io sono luce non dovo scoparmele,ho superato quella fase.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Io*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhhhh bravo! devi farla soffrire! perchè il piacere unito alla sofferenza aumenta il tutto. MA NON DEVI DOMANDARE, NON DEVI!


Io posso fare il cazzo che mi pare,io sono oltre....!


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ha detto:
> 
> 
> > facci caso non va mai sopra le righe...o no?
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Mhhhh*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si, in genere è sempre sotto.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> chiaruzza, ti và un cannolo e due arancine? sicilianeeeeeee?



non saranno troppe calorie? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso fare il cazzo che mi pare,io sono oltre....!



No no. Tu sei tutto rotto e basta.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti leggo compostina.....ti percepisco morigerata.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo io chiedo sempre per rispetto.Posso spaccarti il culo?devo portare a farmi dire si,anche se farei lo stesso senza il suo si...!Capite perchè le donne tradiscono?a voi manca la cultura della donna,per voi la donna è un oggetto da possedere,invece per me è uno scambio alla pari,cerco solo di tirar fuori la puttana che è in lei.Ma che cazzo devo parlare con voi,vi fate le pippe su *raffaella carrà*,ma vaffanculo a tutti.



troppo sensuale, vai con cristina d'avena


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No sono solo una che parla poco di sé e del suo privato perché tendenzialmente mi faccio gli azzi miei:smile: ma non mi risulta strano che tu mi percepisca così... Chi mi ha conosciuto bene mi ha rimproverato spesso di essere troppo passionale e fumantina
> ...


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non saranno troppe calorie? :mrgreen:


noooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non saranno troppe calorie? :mrgreen:


Ecco la conferma che cercavo. La paura fine a se stessa.

Io di qua io di la e bla bla bala.. tutto questo quando stai a discutere con certi tipi, appena ti si Presenta un vero uomo siculo come il mio compare Lui.... ma non saranno troppe calorie.... e gne e gne e gne..... 

Mah!


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> troppo sensuale, vai con cristina d'avena


A me la d'avena mi eccita,che ti devo dire,mentre possedendola gli sussurrerei: e mò non canti più?canta su sto microfono se ci riesci.....,fra una randellata ed una martellata la terrei ferma per i capelli,e ancora:a zoccola cantame Don Ciak il Castoro che mo te schizzo sulla schiena...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco la conferma che cercavo. *La paura* fine a se stessa.
> 
> Io di qua io di la e bla bla bala.. tutto questo quando stai a discutere con certi tipi, appena ti si Presenta un vero uomo siculo come il mio compare Lui.... ma non saranno troppe calorie.... e gne e gne e gne.....
> 
> Mah!



sì, ho paura di farfalla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me la d'avena mi eccita,che ti devo dire,mentre possedendola gli sussurrerei: e mò non canti più?canta su sto microfono se ci riesci.....,fra una randellata ed una martellata *la terrei ferma per i capelli*,e ancora:a zoccola cantame Don Ciak il Castoro che mo te schizzo sulla schiena...!



il dettaglio dei capelli è fondamentale


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ho paura di farfalla



Minchia non ci avevo pensato, hai tutta la mia comprensione.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il dettaglio dei capelli è fondamentale


Si perchè non si deve muovere,gli morderei pure il collo,e con l'altra mano qualche schiaffo ben assestato,cantame dolce peline,cantame l'ape magà....


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ho paura di farfalla


paura che ti dica qualcosa se prendi il cannolo e due arancine? tranquilla ........ lei và per la salsiccia. non temere.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> troppo sensuale, vai con cristina d'avena



:rofl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> paura che ti dica qualcosa se prendi il cannolo e due arancine? tranquilla ........ lei và per la salsiccia. non temere.


Se ti prende perplesso anche tu prenderai una bella salciccia,bella frastagliata,così ti sgraffi pure quelle pareti anali deturpate.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si perchè non si deve muovere,gli morderei pure il collo,e con l'altra mano qualche schiaffo ben assestato,cantame dolce peline,cantame l'ape magà....



Mi viene da piangere. spero vivamente che al più presto raggiungerai l'eccitazione massima, che tu vada a sgarganellarti in bagno e che soddisfacendoti, finisca sto orrore.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi viene da piangere. spero vivamente che al più presto raggiungerai l'eccitazione massima, che tu vada a sgarganellarti in bagno e che soddisfacendoti, finisca sto orrore.


Mi smanaccio sempre a prima mattina e prima di dormire.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi smanaccio sempre a prima mattina e prima di dormire.



Bravissimo, ma non sentirti in colpa, è fisiologico.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravissimo, ma non sentirti in colpa, è fisiologico.


Io mi faccio due zaganelle al giorno e me ne vanto...!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perchè parli poco di te?Cosa mi nascondi?Quali turpi voglie?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi faccio due zaganelle al giorno e me ne vanto...!


Abbiamo capito ne!


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Per lo stesso motivo per il quale tu parli poco di te.. Forse, non ti nascondo nulla :smile: le turpi voglie le sfogo con chi dico io
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Parlo poco di me?di me si sa quasi tutto,tutto quello che ho inteso far sapere.*...
> ...


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Parlo poco di me?di me si sa quasi tutto,tutto quello che ho inteso far sapere....
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In pratica nulla, quindi
> ...


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Appunto :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Flavia (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Parlo poco di me?di me si sa quasi tutto,tutto quello che ho inteso far sapere....
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

*Per lui*

Tempo fa il venerdì facevi un sunto straordinario della settimana trascorsa. Volevo ricordartelo e darti degli spunti, magari più tardi scriverai qualcosa, e ti ringrazierei per questo.

Allora: oscuro è purpu, la chiara è tutta parole e ha paura di farfy, simy non può incazzarsi causa le tettone che ha e che gli impediscono i movimenti, fiammetta è focosa e chissà perchè ha messo quel nick. Mi fermo. NO! minni scrive cazzo cazzorala troppo spesso e avi i minni come il chianozzo. 

A te la parola compà

PS appena mi metti in mezzo ti rumpu tuttu strunzu.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > caro Oscuro,
> ...


----------



## Flavia (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cara flavia,sono stato costretto dagli eventi....!Al di là di tutto di me si sanno tante cose,son anni che scrivo,purtroppo determinati accadimenti mi hanno portato ad essere un pò più riservato.
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cara flavia,sono stato costretto dagli eventi....!Al di là di tutto di me si sanno tante cose,son anni che scrivo,purtroppo determinati accadimenti mi hanno portato ad essere un pò più riservato.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*Cara*



Flavia ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > caro Oscuro,
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dicci di più sulla tipologia di accadimenti: puoi? Così ne traiamo utili insegnamenti e non ci caschiamo noi.
> ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi smanaccio sempre a prima mattina e prima di dormire.


Minchia... Ormai sarai il Carlos Santana della pugnetta. 
Ma usi tecniche particolari? 
Un thread su tecnica e psicologia della manopola, potresti anche iniziarlo e dispensare saggezza, no?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*

E' bello leggerti, sai già che ho piacere nel leggerti, sei di una dolcezza e squisitezza che poche donne dimostrano tramite scrittura, chissà come sei ancora meglio nella realtà. Ma non rispondermi per piacere.

Volevo soltanto dirti, esci da questo 3D, per piacere esci, abbiamo già due sante, suor farfy e suor simy, bastano loro a immolarsi, credimi!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hellseven ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Un esempio?Sono contrario al tradimento però ho tradito,qualcuno mi ha rappresentato che avendo tradito non sarei credibile..!Ecco la mia vita privata è stata costellata da parecchi errori,e da questi errori posso aver imparato e cambiato la misura delle mie delle mie valutazioni,ma non tutti capiscono questo percorso,per alcuni resto poco crediblie...!
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Se permettete io andrei al bar, la luce fu presente e io vado a nascondermi in altri lidi, timoroso di parolacce e insulti. 

Compà se vuoi offro io, we nikko, sarai un testa di cazzo, ma simpatico, se vuoi unirti ok. asinnò vafanculu!


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Minchia... Ormai sarai il Carlos Santana della pugnetta.
> Ma usi tecniche particolari?
> Un thread su tecnica e psicologia della manopola, potresti anche iniziarlo e dispensare saggezza, no?


Si,bello spunto,sarebbe interessante disquisire non sulla manipolazione,ma sull'aspetto creativo,sull'aspetto mentale,sul mio immaginario erotico,ma qui dentro si può?questo è un posto del cazzo dai...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

*comunque*

quotate da far schifo

scrive flavia e si leggono le turpi parole di uno scaricatore di porto
scrive oscuro e sembra abbia scritto una dolce mammoletta delle elementari


vergognatevi, neanche un quote serio, ma che ci faccio in questo posto di merda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se permettete io andrei al bar, la luce fu presente e io vado a nascondermi in altri lidi, timoroso di parolacce e insulti.
> 
> Compà se vuoi offro io, we nikko, sarai un testa di cazzo, ma simpatico, se vuoi unirti ok. asinnò vafanculu!



per me uno spritz macchiato campari :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me uno spritz macchiato campari :mrgreen:


auahuahahaha che starda che sei!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> O madonna ma allora *il divino ha ragione con voi*?Ragazzi la spruzzata con certe donne deve essere il messaggio finale,mio dio avete un'età,e non capite che spesso la scopata inizia prima della scopata fisica.VI CHIEDO SCUSA.LA COLPA è SOLO LA MIA CHE INTERAGISCO CON UNA MASSA DI COGLIONI,SENZA PROFONDITà MENTALE,SCHIAVI DEI PROPRI ISTINTI,mi state sfibrando il cazzo,mi state flagellando il frenulo,mi state spellando i coglioni.


Il divino ha sempre ragione. A prescindere.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quotate da far schifo
> 
> scrive flavia e si leggono le turpi parole di uno scaricatore di porto
> scrive oscuro e sembra abbia scritto una dolce mammoletta delle elementari
> ...


ASPETTIAMO CHE IL *DIVINO* FACCIA IL MIRACOLO.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il divino ha sempre ragione. A prescindere.



Nun rosicà, che te fa male alla salute. E poi c'hai pure il coraggio di scrivere che stai bene. Ma vabbè. 



firmato: Noi.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il divino ha sempre ragione. A prescindere.


CARISSIMA, (ops ho usato il maiuscolo come se parlassi del divino, speriamo che lui mi perdoni) io e te non siamo ancora entrati nelle grazie del DIVINO, anzi tutt'altro. prostati tu anche per me. penso che trattandosi del DIVINO proverai un piacere celestiale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nun rosicà, che te fa male alla salute. E poi c'hai pure il coraggio di scrivere che stai bene. Ma vabbè.
> 
> 
> 
> firmato: Noi.


Per la carità degli spiriti, seguirò il Vostro consiglio. 
Cosa percepite oggi con le divine antenne?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> CARISSIMA, (ops ho usato il maiuscolo come se parlassi del divino, speriamo che lui mi perdoni) io e te non siamo ancora entrati nelle grazie del DIVINO, anzi tutt'altro. *prostati* tu anche per me. penso che trattandosi del DIVINO proverai un piacere celestiale.


...

E manco ci entrerai mai nelle Nostra grazie, scemo bacucco ignorante di un infedele, se non impari ad esprimerti correttamente nell'idioma che uso per relazionarmi con voialtri dolenti plebei.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

però così grande sovrasta tutto, non lo avevo mai visto così appariscente. 
E' BELLISSIMO. CELESTIALE.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> E manco ci entrerai mai nelle Nostra grazie, scemo bacucco ignorante di un infedele, se non impari ad esprimerti correttamente nell'idioma che uso per relazionarmi con voialtri dolenti plebei.


TE PIACEREBBE CHE SI *PROSTRASSE*.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> però così grande sovrasta tutto, non lo avevo mai visto così appariscente.
> E' BELLISSIMO. CELESTIALE.


Perchè nella tua ignominia di sub creatura inferiore non sei in grado di postare immagini della Nostra Sacra Effige tali da renderci le dovute lodi.

PROST*R*ATI INETTO.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per la carità degli spiriti, seguirò il Vostro consiglio.
> Cosa percepite oggi con le divine antenne?


I Nostri poteri raccomandano per la tua giornata prudenza nell'uso dell'orifizio anale ed eventualmente ampio uso di lubrificanti, onde evitare una possibile e prolungata sensazione di malessere ed irritabilità.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

:gabinetto:


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :gabinetto:


chiurila a porta ca u feto arrivau finu a cà.


ah, dimenticavo: secondo te non sarebbe meglio DIVINO anzichè MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA. è sempre maiuscolo però........


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Ci russu u succiu a nuci, rammu i tempu ca ti perciu.

Conzala comu vò sempri cucuzza yè.

a sorti e a morti unni vai vai ti la porti.

Cu nasci tunnu un po moriri quatratu.


Un si po aviri stikkiu e quasetti i sita


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I Nostri poteri raccomandano per la tua giornata prudenza nell'uso dell'orifizio anale ed eventualmente ampio uso di lubrificanti, onde evitare una possibile e prolungata sensazione di malessere ed irritabilità.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> chiurila a porta ca u feto arrivau finu a cà.
> 
> 
> ah, dimenticavo: secondo te non sarebbe meglio DIVINO anzichè MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA. è sempre maiuscolo però........



Devi scusarmi se mando l'immaginetta :gabinetto: è come se mi venisse la diarrea nel leggere una parolina. Zittuti però siddu capisti di chi parolina penso, appena scrivi divinu oh madò :gabinetto:...... scusa.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Sia chiaro che dopo pranzo lo tolgo! è che ho un attimo di stitichezza e mi serve lo stimolo. 

Buon pranzo a tutti/e


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SBRICIOLATA :incazzato: manchi di rispetto: inchinati al cospetto di tanta grandezza. 
oh *DIVINO*, scusala, se puoi.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SBRICIOLATA :incazzato: manchi di rispetto: inchinati al cospetto di tanta grandezza.
> oh *DIVINO*, scusala, se puoi.


E' da tempo immemore che Noi la si è perdonata, e la si continua a perdonare, Nostro fedele ma inetto discepolo.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

ora pro nobis.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se permettete io andrei al bar, la luce fu presente e io vado a nascondermi in altri lidi, timoroso di parolacce e insulti.
> 
> Compà se vuoi offro io, we nikko, sarai un testa di cazzo, ma simpatico, se vuoi unirti ok. asinnò vafanculu!


Arrivo cumpa' 

(prima o poi mi dovete dire che lavoro fate,uno al bar,uno in palestra,uno a mignotte....ma come minchia è)


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Arrivo cumpa'
> 
> (prima o poi mi dovete dire che lavoro fate,uno al bar,uno in palestra,uno a mignotte....ma come minchia è)


tu non conoscerai di certo il nonno di ULTIMO. lui campò 100 anni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu non conoscerai di certo il nonno di ULTIMO. lui campò 100 anni.


(te la alzo io)


... E DIMMI, DIMMI, COME MAI AVVENNE QUESTO STRANO FENOMENO?
QUALE LA CAUSA DI TALE LONGEVITA'??????


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

scusatemi tanto.... m'è scappato il maggiordomo scemo : avete mica visto uno che si crede di essere il mago othelma?
non è pericoloso ma bisognoso di cure.fermatelo senza paura e telefonatemi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusatemi tanto.... m'è scappato il maggiordomo scemo : avete mica visto uno che si crede di essere il mago othelma?
> non è pericoloso ma bisognoso di cure.fermatelo senza paura e telefonatemi



ma non era delle tue parti?


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non era delle tue parti?


mi sa che tu leggi a sprazzi come me.certo che è genovese


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu non conoscerai di certo il nonno di ULTIMO. lui campò 100 anni.


tu si penziunatu ?


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (te la alzo io)
> 
> 
> ... E DIMMI, DIMMI, COME MAI AVVENNE QUESTO STRANO FENOMENO?
> QUALE LA CAUSA DI TALE LONGEVITA'??????


grazie. 


...... si faceva i cazzi suoi ..........



grazie ancora.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusatemi tanto.... *m'è scappato il maggiordomo scemo *: avete mica visto uno che si crede di essere il mago othelma?
> non è pericoloso ma bisognoso di cure.fermatelo senza paura e telefonatemi


però anche tu, sei incurante: sai che potresti essere perseguibile per abbandono di incapace? è grave.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che tu leggi a sprazzi come me.certo che è genovese


Si purtroppo si. Troppo preso dal lavoro ultimamente.
Ho alcuni progetti da concludere entro la fine dell'anno e se non presso tutti, fornitori, programmatori, sistemisti ( e me stesso ) mi toccherò spostare la data di chiusura con tutte le conseguenze del caso.....

Posto quasi nulla e spesso senza aver letto... sorry.

Poi c'è Annuccia che mi riempie di messagini erotici la pvt e non posso non dedicarle tempo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poi c'è Annuccia che mi riempie di messagini erotici la pvt e non posso non dedicarle tempo. :mrgreen:


*NON DIRE CAZZATE!
*


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *NON DIRE CAZZATE!
> *



Abbocchi più facile di un innocente pesciolino.

Ma lui ( il pesciolino ) l'ho ributtato in mare.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Arrivo cumpa'
> 
> (prima o poi mi dovete dire che lavoro fate,uno al bar,uno in palestra,uno a mignotte....ma come minchia è)






Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (te la alzo io)
> 
> 
> ... E DIMMI, DIMMI, COME MAI AVVENNE QUESTO STRANO FENOMENO?
> QUALE LA CAUSA DI TALE LONGEVITA'??????


Che gli alzi tu? eh?






Lui ha detto:


> grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

tu dici?  purtroppo quel nome, annuccia, mi porta ad essere molto poco razionale, capisci a me. 

ma già, tu certe cose non puoi capirle: che te lo dico a fà.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Mi hai fatto rimproverare da nordica, io che non centro nulla. Mi porti a mala strada sempre. sei un tipo con cui non bisogna averci a che fare. Io sono serio, io sono bravo, io c'è l'ho profumato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu dici? purtroppo quel nome, annuccia, mi porta ad essere molto poco razionale, capisci a me.
> 
> ma già, tu certe cose non puoi capirle: che te lo dico a fà.


bella donna. già.

ti capisco. :mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bella donna. già.
> 
> ti capisco. :mrgreen:


eri te che suonavi la chitarra ?

(della seria entrare e fare domande ad minchiam che non c'entrano una fava )


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è perchè non sei abbastanza convincente.


Questa mi era sfuggita ...pazienza :mrgreen: perché devo mica convincere il mondo intero ?...spero :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> eri te che suonavi la chitarra ?
> 
> (della seria entrare e fare domande ad minchiam che non c'entrano una fava )


No. 

Basso.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > è vergine. secondo me non ha assaporato ancora. si vede da come scrive, compostina, precisina a differenza di quella suca minchia di prima qualità che è Chiara. Scusa Chiara, ma perchè non le spieghi come si fà. poveretta. ma lo sapete che in Russia c'è una scuola per sole donne dove isegnano a fare i pompini?
> ...


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Basso.


appunto...

ci esce un gruppetto di sgarruppati qui dentro ? :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Benino,però ne farei una questione mentale.Vorrei parlare di verginità mentale,quella fisica non mi interessa.Fiammetta è impostata mentalmente,e vergine mentalmente,capisci?Questa pseudo verginità mentale si riflette anche nei comportamenti fisici,facci caso non va mai sopra le righe...o no?
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Devo studiare il fenomeno.
> ...


----------



## Lui (14 Settembre 2013)

buongiorno a tutti. clà, ma lavori anche il sabato? per essere qui, presuppongo proprio di si.


fiammetta, ma come mai questo nome?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti. clà, ma lavori anche il sabato? per essere qui, presuppongo proprio di si.
> 
> 
> fiammetta, ma come mai questo nome?



Si, lavoro anche il sabato. Tu invece che ci fai qua? devi recuperare ore lavorative oppure pensavi che ci mancassi? 

A me non manchi agli altri nemmeno, vedi un po te se è il caso di non scass.... ehm.. tutto bene compà? :smile: 

Ma dimmi una cosa, mentre ti scrivevo mi è venuto un dubbio, non è che sei qua per volontà del divino fato?


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2013)

buongiorno
ho l'hennè in testa e l'argilla in faccia
non posso uscire...
però non volevo spaventarvi:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> buongiorno
> ho l'hennè in testa e l'argilla in faccia
> non posso uscire...
> però non volevo spaventarvi:mrgreen:


Se arrivassero gli alieni a restituirti  la piscina stavolta prenderebbero te


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2013)

Io in uff anche oggi


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, lavoro anche il sabato. Tu invece che ci fai qua? devi recuperare ore lavorative oppure pensavi che ci mancassi?
> 
> A me non manchi agli altri nemmeno, vedi un po te se è il caso di non scass.... ehm.. tutto bene compà? :smile:
> 
> Ma dimmi una cosa, mentre ti scrivevo mi è venuto un dubbio, non è che sei qua per volontà del divino fato?



allora siamo in due..ma se continua cosi'bisogna lavorare pure la domenica,caro mio


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti. clà, ma lavori anche il sabato? per essere qui, presuppongo proprio di si.
> 
> 
> fiammetta, ma come mai questo nome?


Ciao Lui... La pistola direi che è sinteticamente indicativa..... Giorno sono ad acquistare le munizioni


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora siamo in due..ma se continua cosi'bisogna lavorare pure la domenica,caro mio


Se continua così.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se arrivassero gli alieni a restituirti  la piscina stavolta prenderebbero te


A volte non servono gli alieni, basta guardarsi intorno, anche qua, tutti allupati e forniti di cuscino.:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Ciao Lui... La pistola direi che è sinteticamente indicativa*..... Giorno sono ad acquistare le munizioni


Ecco, ti bastava fermarti sul neretto, scrivendo e riferendoti a Lui. Il resto ti poteva servire per la caccia ai vampiri.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, ti bastava fermarti sul neretto, scrivendo e riferendoti a Lui. Il resto ti poteva servire per la caccia ai vampiri.


Vero ho peccato in eccesso


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti. clà, ma lavori anche il sabato? per essere qui, presuppongo proprio di si.
> 
> 
> fiammetta, ma come mai questo nome?


Buongiorno Lui. Niente mare? Io sto scendendo diretto alla spiaggia. Ciao Fiammetta cara.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2013)

E buongiorno e buon week a Ultimo e a voi tutti. Stateve buon !


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E buongiorno e buon week a Ultimo e a voi tutti. Stateve buon !



:calcio:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lui. Niente mare? Io sto scendendo diretto alla spiaggia. Ciao Fiammetta cara.


Ciao Hellsie:up:


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ciao e buongiorno,

qui, l'estate sta finendo, 
i primi colori dell'autunno 
si stanno espandendo ... 

... quest'anno è andata così ... 
... niente mare, poco lago, fiume solo una volta ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e buongiorno,
> 
> qui, l'estate sta finendo,
> i primi colori dell'autunno
> ...


Buon giorno


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e buongiorno,
> 
> qui, l'estate sta finendo,
> i primi colori dell'autunno
> ...


Buongiorno sienne!
Anche per me, questa è stata una estate strana, con poco mare e tanti pensieri... :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

N'giorno! pioviggina, ma c'è caldo, l'estate non sta finendo, il mare l'ho vissuto e lo vivo ancora. Il caldo l'ho vissuto e lo vivo ancora. L'autunno qua è come un estensione dell'estate, te ne accorgi soltanto dalle foglie rossastre che trovi a terra, oltre quelle e i rami spogli l'estate continua sempre e non solo come temperatura. 

Made in Sicily. Traductor: Scritto vissuto e fatto in Sicilia. :sonar:


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buon giorno


Ciao tesoro 

che frustrazione sabato ... a cercare un paio di scarpe. 
anche qui a Basilea ... nada, partono dal 36. 

Farò un salto a Milano ... un paradiso per le scarpe! 

sienne





lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno sienne!
> Anche per me, questa è stata una estate strana, con poco mare e tanti pensieri... :smile:


Ciao Lola 

uhhhh, i pensieri ... 
però mi piace ... soprattutto, quando avviene l'effetto domino. 
è frizzante ... e da una carica ... wow ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buon giorno



AMMOREEEEEEEEEEEE 


quanti buon giorno stamattina. siete forse caduti dal letto? Claudio tu dovresti stare attento, non sia mai che sbatti nuovamente la testa, che già una volta basta e avanza.  Sienne se mi dici che tipo di scarpe vuoi te le procuro io.


il divino?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> AMMOREEEEEEEEEEEE


Tesorooooo, ti sono mancata?
Lungo il week senza di me?


(Faccina innamorata)


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> AMMOREEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> quanti buon giorno stamattina. siete forse caduti dal letto? Claudio tu dovresti stare attento, non sia mai che sbatti nuovamente la testa, che già una volta basta e avanza.  Sienne se mi dici che tipo di scarpe vuoi te le procuro io.
> ...



Ciao Lui

vediamo ... 

uno stivale nero, che mi arrivi fino a metà polpaccio. 
se non c'è ... fino sotto il ginocchi ... oltre preferisco di no. 
se no ... sono tutta uno stivale ... 
con tacco, ma non a spillo, ma neanche troppo largo. 
sul 10 ... con gomma però, qui c'è ghiaccio a volte. 

i problemi: 
la misura ... tra il 34-35
e la larghezza del polpaccio. la mia camba non è 
tanto larga ... vorrei che lo stivale fosse attillato. 

vediamo ... lo metterei prevalentemente con 
gonne a metà coscia tipo campanella e calze oscure.
(gonne strette non mi piacciono ... se devi prendere 
un passo lungo, rimani incastrata ...)

vediamo ... attendo ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tesorooooo, ti sono mancata? tanto, come il sole.
> Lungo il week senza di me? una tragedia.
> 
> 
> (Faccina innamorata)


anche la mia


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lola
> 
> uhhhh, i pensieri ...
> però mi piace ... soprattutto, quando avviene l'effetto domino.
> ...


Sì, danno la carica... ma che fatica!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro
> 
> che frustrazione sabato ... a cercare un paio di scarpe.
> anche qui a Basilea ... nada, partono dal 36.
> ...



Uhm.. a me non MI hai salutato.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. a me non MI hai salutato.


Ciao

me mi ... non va ... devi deciderti ... o me ... o mi ... 

buondì ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

ciao

vedi un po questi....................

però neri non ce li ho.........

Lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

*Buongiorno*

A tutti


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A tutti


cos'è?  hai gli occhi gonfi di chi si è alzato dal letto un attimo prima e per l'imbarazzo porti gli occhiali?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A tutti


Belli e brutti?...ogghei denghiu'..


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> me mi ... non va ... devi deciderti ... o me ... o mi ...
> 
> ...



No tesero, a "me mi", si dice come rafforzativo, se rafforzativo è l'aggettivo giusto, ma credo di si. 

Anche se la forma corrette è a me e non " a me mi" . 

Comunque, anche tu adesso? staminchia! devo andare ad acculturami. Ma non ci penso proprio, ma manco morto! però imparo, e nel caso specifico ho imparato d Harley.Q, lo ha scritto lei in qualche post e io andai diritto come un treno a controllare. 

N'giorno eh.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> vedi un po questi....................
> 
> ...



Ciao

mmhhh sono larghi sopra ... 
lo vedo da qui ... 

che ne dici di un tipo così ... 

 
... il tacco è un pò fine ... 
ma ohh mi piace! colorato!
mmhhh no, neanche ... la suola, 
non è abbastanza spessa ... 

ok ... grazie

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

una nottata d'acqua. minchiazza.

la cosa brutta, per me, delle stagioni che arrivano è proprio la pioggia: è impedente.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *una nottata d'acqua. minchiazza.
> *
> la cosa brutta, per me, delle stagioni che arrivano è proprio la pioggia: è impedente.



Ti facisti a radiografia? ah?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A tutti



Na fimmina viera vitti scriviri! una chi palli! e gli posso soltanto offrire il caffè , mi veni i chianciri.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No tesero, a "me mi", si dice come rafforzativo, se rafforzativo è l'aggettivo giusto, ma credo di si.
> 
> Anche se la forma corrette è a me e non " a me mi" .
> 
> ...


Ciao 

permaloso ...  ...

comunque ... nella lingua parlata è un rafforzativo, 
in quella scritta è grammaticalmente scorretto. 
se no, si potrebbe anche dire ... a me me piace ... 

ma ... non orientarti a me ... 
e non voleva fare polemica ... 
e non sono aggettivi ... ma pronomi ... 

se vai su questa linea ... non ti seguo,
era per rompere un po' ... il cattivo vento, 
avevo messo la faccina verde ... 
per indicare ... io che ne posso sapere,
alla fine ne combino di tutti i colori con la lingua italiana ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> alla fine ne combino di tutti i colori con la lingua ...
> 
> ...


SIENNE, hai percaso incontrato la Matraini? t'ha spiegato qualcosa? che brava donna.


----------



## perplesso (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> AMMOREEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> quanti buon giorno stamattina. siete forse caduti dal letto? Claudio tu dovresti stare attento, non sia mai che sbatti nuovamente la testa, che già una volta basta e avanza.  Sienne se mi dici che tipo di scarpe vuoi te le procuro io.
> ...


vedo che vuoi cominciare male la settimana


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> permaloso ...  ...
> 
> ...


T'avesse scritto una persona qualsiasi quello che ti ho scritto io, avresti anche potuto dargli del permaloso. Ma io sono il re degli ignoranti, figurati se nello scriverti quello sopra, lo facevo se non per l'intento di sorridere.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SIENNE, hai percaso incontrato la Matraini? t'ha spiegato qualcosa? che brava donna.



Ciao

sono autodidatta ... tutta fatta in casa ... :mrgreen:

:up: ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmhhh sono larghi sopra ...
> lo vedo da qui ...
> ...




Che ne dici di questi?


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono autodidatta ... tutta fatta in casa ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


è senza dubbio una bella cosa essere autodidatte, ma per certe arti, bisogna fare moooooooolta pratica. tu ne hai a suffucineza?


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> T'avesse scritto una persona qualsiasi quello che ti ho scritto io, avresti anche potuto dargli del permaloso. Ma io sono il re degli ignoranti, figurati se nello scriverti quello sopra, lo facevo se non per l'intento di sorridere.



Ciao 

OK ... imparerò ... 
a comprendere questo tuo lato ironico ... 

... ma rimani, permaloso ...  ...  ...

comunque ... lasciamo perdere ... ok?

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo che vuoi cominciare male la settimana


..... carissimo......... qual buon vento? nulla da fare oggi. hai anche tu poteri divini? 



farfalla ha detto:


> Che ne dici di questi?
> 
> View attachment 7502


questi stanno bene a te . lei li cerca tipo montanara, suola in gomma e tacco alto ma di media grossezza, non sexy come quelli che indossi tu e che per toglierli ci impieghiamo un'ora.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ne dici di questi?
> 
> View attachment 7502



Ciao tesoro!!!

uhhhhhh ....  ...

ma cosa si mette sopra? pantaloncini? 
non mi piace con i pantaloni negli stivali ... :unhappy: ...

il passaggio tra lo stivale e la gonellina non mi convince ... 

mi manca la fantasia! wuaaaa

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro!!!
> 
> uhhhhhh ....  ...
> 
> ...


Leggies o un vestito corto


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Pertoglierlicistiamounora!! ma dov'è finito quel masculo che strappa le mutande?  Poi vengono qua a lamentarsi delle corna! Mah.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ..... carissimo......... qual buon vento? nulla da fare oggi. hai anche tu poteri divini?
> 
> 
> 
> questi stanno bene a te . lei li cerca tipo montanara, suola in gomma e tacco alto ma di media grossezza, non sexy come quelli che indossi tu e che per toglierli ci impieghiamo un'ora.


Non é necessario toglierli sempre 
Mi sembra di avertelo giá spiegato


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmhhh sono larghi sopra ...
> lo vedo da qui ...
> ...



ma tutti quegli orripilant...ehm, meravigliosi fiori si possono staccare?


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è senza dubbio una bella cosa essere autodidatte, ma per certe arti, bisogna fare moooooooolta pratica. tu ne hai a suffucineza?


Ciao

... che vuoi un manuale? ... 

e tu, hai saputo dare consigli "d'oro" alle tue donzelle?
o valuti alla fine ... distribuendo delle X ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é necessario toglierli sempre
> Mi sembra di avertelo giá spiegato



lo sò che non necessita a volte, ma in altre......... 


ho iniziato io, è vero, ma evitiamo di far sapere al mondo intero le nostre cose: ti pare? che poi c'è anche chi ci si smanetta sopra.

ciao Clà.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tutti quegli orripilant...ehm, meravigliosi fiori si possono staccare?



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dai free ... a secondo ... 
sono bellissime ... 

meglio che non ti faccio vedere la mia raccolta ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo sò che non necessita a volte, ma in altre.........
> 
> 
> ho iniziato io, è vero, ma evitiamo di far sapere al mondo intero le nostre cose: ti pare? che poi c'è anche chi ci si smanetta sopra.
> ...


Pensa un po che mi piace anche, smanettarmi dico, di solito e questo l'ho imparato qua dentro, lo faccio dopo un buon sesso.

Farfy sei davvero una santa. 

Comunque hai degli occhi stupendi, il resto anche. La migliore carne se la mangiano i porci. :unhappy:  

Scusami farfalluzza, so che potresti risentirti della frase sopra, ma non riesco a trattenermi con un tipaccio del genere. 

Vuoi un caffè farfy? :smile:


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... che vuoi un manuale? ...
> 
> ...


le mie donzelle, sapendo della mia passione Culinaria, sono tutte di bocca buona. qualcuna và ancora guidata, ma è già sulla buona strada. vuoi qualche dritta anche tu?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Dritta........ di solito è storta. 


Scusa.


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Vuoi un caffè farfy?* :smile:


e gli altri? non c'è solo *farfy*, come la chiami tu.  

me vado a strafogà un panino salame piccante e provola affumicata. 

sto a dieta, niente arancina.


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dritta........ di solito è storta.
> 
> 
> Scusa.


pari ca nun ci curpi.   veru è. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno al cazzo!Sto posto è ancora aperto?Che due coglioni,oggi non mi passa proprio per l'anticamera del cazzo stare con voi,è una bella giornata di sole,se penso a voi arriva la pioggia.oggi non mi va di scrivere cose di spessore in un forum insulso come questo,se avrò tempo leggere quelle 4 cazzate che scrivete e spacciate per grandi teoremi di vita,si, vita del cazzo!Mi piacerebbe scrivere che vi odio,ma in realtà sarebbe troppo,mi siete solo indifferenti,come l'immondizia depositata ai lati di una strada di periferia.Dovreste baciarmi il sedere,a giorni alterni alternando le chiappe,la domenica dovreste baciarmele entrambe.Per quel che valete ho già scritto troppo,adesso confrontatevi sui soliti post del cazzo,magari più tardi se non avrò proprio un cazzo da fare vi illuiminerò la giornata,enormi merde.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e gli altri? non c'è solo *farfy*, come la chiami tu.
> 
> me vado a strafogà un panino salame piccante e provola affumicata.
> 
> sto a dieta, niente arancina.


Ho chiesto il permesso, altrimenti non mi sarei mai permesso di chiamarla così. Si a lei e alla Matraini. Problemi?

Attento, col piccante può bruciare il culo, però dicono che lo fa alzare, nel male minore si sceglie ?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pari ca nun ci curpi.   veru è. :rotfl:



Sienne sono sicuro che capisce, ti sta conoscendo, quindi. Nel dubbio scrissi. Nsi sapi mai compà, poi così può scegliere, che ne sai tu se piace dritta oppure no?


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho chiesto il permesso, altrimenti non mi sarei mai permesso di chiamarla così. Si a lei e alla Matraini. Problemi?
> 
> Attento, col piccante può bruciare il culo, però dicono che lo fa alzare, nel male minore si sceglie ?


Nel caso tuo,ti brucia il culo perchè ti ci infili ogni cosa...!


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggies o un vestito corto


Ciao

farfalla! tesoro ... mi hai vista, io e i leggies ... :rotfl:

neanche se mi sparano ... 

si, vestiti corti ... 
il mio problema è per questo tipo ... tipo campanella. 



uso molto la marca HALLHUBER ... perché ha il 34 ... 
(mi sembra, che è proprio la gonna che ho ... dal vivo è più bella, 
più campanella ...)

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Attento, col piccante può bruciare il culo, però dicono che lo fa alzare, nel male minore si sceglie ?


la seconda, sai l'età. soffro per godere.


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> View attachment 7503
> 
> ...


di quelle che ci soffi sotto e si alza.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne sono sicuro che capisce, ti sta conoscendo, quindi. Nel dubbio scrissi. Nsi sapi mai compà, poi così può scegliere, che ne sai tu se piace dritta oppure no?


Ciao

:up: ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la seconda, sai l'età. soffro per godere.


Ecco, che ti dicevo io? Ti consiglio di non mangiare piccante, e nemmeno di avere amicizie come oscuro, fanno male. Per consigli su cremine mi dispiace, potrebbe risponderti qualche compare tuo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno al cazzo!Sto posto è ancora aperto?Che due coglioni,oggi non mi passa proprio per l'anticamera del cazzo stare con voi,è una bella giornata di sole,se penso a voi arriva la pioggia.oggi non mi va di scrivere cose di spessore in un forum insulso come questo,se avrò tempo leggere quelle 4 cazzate che scrivete e spacciate per grandi teoremi di vita,si, vita del cazzo!Mi piacerebbe scrivere che vi odio,ma in realtà sarebbe troppo,mi siete solo indifferenti,come l'immondizia depositata ai lati di una strada di periferia.Dovreste baciarmi il sedere,a giorni alterni alternando le chiappe,la domenica dovreste baciarmele entrambe.Per quel che valete ho già scritto troppo,adesso confrontatevi sui soliti post del cazzo,magari più tardi se non avrò proprio un cazzo da fare vi illuiminerò la giornata,enormi merde.



Suca. scusa se ti sto schiacciando l'occhio ma è solo per mandarti a fanculo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :up: ...
> 
> sienne


Ecco confermato, ancora però non sappiamo se te gusta dritta o storta.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> le mie donzelle, sapendo della mia passione Culinaria, sono tutte di bocca buona. qualcuna và ancora guidata, ma è già sulla buona strada. vuoi qualche dritta anche tu?


Ciao

mi sa, che la dritta alla fine, te la do io ... :mrgreen:

esperta di cucina di vari gusti e paesi ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Spesso mi ritengo molto sadomasochista nel senso lato eh! quindi senza conoscere alcune risposte sul dritto storto con deviazione di cappella o no, ( oscùùù ma che minchia mi fai scrivere?) me ne vado al bar e la rimango.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco confermato, ancora però non sappiamo se te gusta dritta o storta.


Ciao Ultimo

vuoi sapere troppe cose ... :mrgreen: ... 

e dimmi tu ... invece ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> vuoi sapere troppe cose ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...



Depilata laddove il pelo non da fastidio, ma una striscetta   sopra non  guasta. :sonar:


Le mani al posto, si sa a chi mi riferisco.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> farfalla! tesoro ... mi hai vista, io e i leggies ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


A parte che se i leggies li metto io li puoi mettere anche tu e alla grande!!!!
Dopodiché con sopra un vestititino i leggies sono mettibilissimi


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Depilata laddove il pelo non da fastidio, ma una striscetta   sopra non  guasta. :sonar:
> 
> 
> Le mani al posto, si sa a chi mi riferisco.



Ciao Ultimo

:rotfl::rotfl:

intendevo un'altra cosa ... 
ma va benissimo così ... 

ma ho difficoltà a capire ... 
perché depilare lì, dove il pelo non da fastidio ... 
semmai il contrario ... lì, dove da fastidio ... 

non spiegarmelo però ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



No, non ti spiego nulla, eventualmente si agisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno al cazzo!Sto posto è ancora aperto?Che due coglioni,oggi non mi passa proprio per l'anticamera del cazzo stare con voi,è una bella giornata di sole,se penso a voi arriva la pioggia.oggi non mi va di scrivere cose di spessore in un forum insulso come questo,se avrò tempo leggere quelle 4 cazzate che scrivete e spacciate per grandi teoremi di vita,si, vita del cazzo!Mi piacerebbe scrivere che vi odio,ma in realtà sarebbe troppo,mi siete solo indifferenti,come l'immondizia depositata ai lati di una strada di periferia.Dovreste baciarmi il sedere,a giorni alterni alternando le chiappe,la domenica dovreste baciarmele entrambe.Per quel che valete ho già scritto troppo,adesso confrontatevi sui soliti post del cazzo,magari più tardi se non avrò proprio un cazzo da fare vi illuiminerò la giornata,enormi merde.


Quoto
E grazie a ultimo per il caffè. 

Bacio le mani


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte che se i leggies li metto io li puoi mettere anche tu e alla grande!!!!
> *Dopodiché con sopra un vestititino i leggies sono mettibilissimi*


Ciao farfalla

così, si ... ma solo leggies, a me non stanno bene. 
Sembro Sienne-Lo-Stecchino ... 
e non devo accentuare ancora di più. 

Ehhhh ... tu sei un'altra cosa, cara ... 
Essendo più grande ... hai più spazio di gioco. 
Ti puoi permettere di più. E non si tratta del tipo,
ma proprio un gioco per l'occhio ... 

Qui, lo usano molto, solo i leggies ... 

Ho capito male ... pensavo solo leggies.

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non ti spiego nulla, eventualmente si agisce.



Ciao Ultimo

che mi vuoi rasare, cioè depilare ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## perplesso (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ..... carissimo......... qual buon vento? nulla da fare oggi. hai anche tu poteri divini?
> 
> 
> 
> questi stanno bene a te . lei li cerca tipo montanara, suola in gomma e tacco alto ma di media grossezza, non sexy come quelli che indossi tu e che per toglierli ci impieghiamo un'ora.


tu pensa.   io ci metto esattamente 56 minuti a far sparire un cadavere

e senza poteri divini


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu pensa. io ci metto esattamente 56 minuti a far sparire un cadavere
> 
> e senza poteri divini


ma tu ............... che vuoi!?


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimoclaudiacheo, non mi hai ancora detto cosa ne pensi della nicuzza che era in viaggio a XXXXXXXX con me. 

sincero. ri masculu, tantu idda 'n capisci nienti ro nuostru nmucciarini i cosi. amunì, canta, curagghju.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimoclaudiacheo, non mi hai ancora detto cosa ne pensi della nicuzza che era in viaggio a XXXXXXXX con me.
> 
> sincero. ri masculu, tantu idda 'n capisci nienti ro nuostru nmucciarini i cosi. amunì, canta, curagghju.




Si come no! attia ti pare, capisce eccome quello che scriviamo, na butticedda c'ha rassi. Sulu pu piaciri ri faricci abbiriri finalmente i stiddi cu tutti i pianeti, tipo fuoco d'artificio, ma chi ti cuntu a fari? e chi ci cuntu a fari siddu a fini a fini staiu sempri a trattinirimi , sapissi, sapissi che pascienza ca ci voli! T'immiriu certi voti. 

Si si t'immiriu, ma sapissi, sapissi...... ma un sai e m'arresta sulu scriviriti sapissi.


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

ahhhhhh, beddu cumpari casì. ri sta minchiazza. ciò rassutu u curpiddu. beddu rispiettu. u curpiddu to rassi io, 'nta tiesta. allura ti piaciu, cuinnutu e sbirru. 

ma te la immaginavi così?


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

pensavo, inoltre, che gli antichi detti non sbagliano mai: "nella botte piccola sta il vino buono".



p.s. ho aggiustato la punteggiatura dopo.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pensavo inoltre che gli antichi detti non sbagliano mai: "nella botte piccola sta il vino buono".


È un grandissimo e profondissimo detto, pregnante, saggio, lungimirante.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> farfalla! tesoro ... mi hai vista, io e i leggies ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma che bella! Queste sono quelle che porto io, ti "accompagnano" con un tale garbo mentre cammini...


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> È un grandissimo e profondissimo detto, pregnante, saggio, lungimirante.


perchè lungimirante? pensi forse che non bevessero quel vino o che lo facessero solo dopo molti anni?

scusa cara, permettimi: datti un nome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pensavo, inoltre, che gli antichi detti non sbagliano mai: "nella botte piccola sta il vino buono".
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. ho aggiustato la punteggiatura dopo.


sì. Anche l'aceto sta in botti piccole, però


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Anche l'aceto sta in botti piccole, però


Ciao

si, ma in quelle più piccole ancora ... aceto balsamico ... molto pregiato 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Anche l'aceto sta in botti piccole, però


Meglio mi sento, ho un"elevata considerazione dell'aceto!


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Meglio mi sento, ho un"elevata considerazione dell'aceto!


perchè non hai ancora considerato i fiaschetti che spesso hanno al collo i san bernardo.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè non hai ancora considerato i fiaschetti che spesso hanno al collo i san bernardo.


Inebrianti seppur di piccola taglia.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Come al solito vi siete scordati un dettaglio, il tappo! che fa puzza.  

Incassate e muti. :carneval:


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come al solito vi siete scordati un dettaglio, il tappo! che fa puzza.
> 
> Incassate e muti. :carneval:



Ciao,

naaaaa ... bisogna saper come maneggiare il buon vino ... 

solo così, il tappo farà la sua parte ... 

incassa e impara ...  

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> naaaaa ... bisogna saper come maneggiare il buon vino ...
> 
> ...



Effettivamente hai ragione, permetti se preferisco si maneggi il tappo, anche deformandolo non ha importanza, basta maneggiarlo bene. 

Mi fai capire una cosa? ma il tappo se il vino viene maneggiato bene che parte farà? stappa? 

Lui staiu murennnu!!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

*sienne*

pari buona buona...... ma .. ma...ma..


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

farfallina, hai letto? c'hai capito qualcosa?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> farfallina, hai letto? c'hai capito qualcosa?


Sai che capisco tutto....é lui che é convinto di no. Lasciamoglielo credere


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Che è successo oggi di interessante chi mi fa un riassuntino?:mexican:


----------



## perplesso (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che capisco tutto....é lui che é convinto di no. Lasciamoglielo credere


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che è successo oggi di interessante chi mi fa un riassuntino?:mexican:



Uhm.. allora, Lui fa il furbo, io faccio il cretino e perplesso ancora deve capire. 

O, Lui fa il furbo farfalla è il tramite, io faccio finta d'abboccare e perplesso appena capisce rimarrà perplesso di non aver capito. 

Chissà chi ha capito chi e cosa. 

Chiaro ora ?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. allora, Lui fa il furbo, io faccio il cretino e perplesso ancora deve capire.
> 
> O, Lui fa il furbo farfalla è il tramite, io faccio finta d'abboccare e perplesso appena capisce rimarrà perplesso di non aver capito.
> 
> ...


Una cippa lippa chiaro:mrgreen: ciao ultimuzzo come va?  Sono perplessa :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una cippa lippa chiaro:mrgreen: ciao ultimuzzo come va?  Sono perplessa :mrgreen:



Bene, bene. 

Vabbè, sienne parlava di depilazione e dolore e godimento, ancora non ho capito di che parlava. Poi si passò ai tappi e al vino, il tappo a volte puzza a volte no, se ho capito bene dipende da come si maneggia, o il tappo o il vino, questo a secondo dei casi.

E comunque alla fine parlano e sotto intendono sempre. Mah, che gente. 

Aò io questo non ho capito e questo ti scrivo. 

:mrgreen:

:bacio:

Aufidesen a tut le mond indistintament. cornut e cornutar


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, bene.
> 
> Vabbè, sienne parlava di depilazione e dolore e godimento, ancora non ho capito di che parlava. Poi si passò ai tappi e al vino, il tappo a volte puzza a volte no, se ho capito bene dipende da come si maneggia, o il tappo o il vino, questo a secondo dei casi.
> 
> ...


Grazie :bacio:


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, bene.
> 
> Vabbè, sienne parlava di depilazione e dolore e godimento, ancora non ho capito di che parlava. Poi si passò ai tappi e al vino, il tappo a volte puzza a volte no, se ho capito bene dipende da come si maneggia, o il tappo o il vino, questo a secondo dei casi.
> 
> ...


Ciao 

ueh ... già il fatto delle curve e dritte non è che l'abbia capita ... 

e da lì ... solo un nuoto in alto mare ... terra, neanche con il binocolo. 

ma poi, dimmi ... che t'intrometti? ... era una cosa tra me e Lui ... 

e che insinui con quel "ma ... ma ... ma ..." o parli chiaro o tacci ... semplice. 

cioè, ora puoi usare gli aggettivi ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ueh ... già il fatto delle curve e dritte non è che l'abbia capita ...
> 
> ...


Tresor de la spagnoles!! ( i maligni non si eccitino alla parola spagnoles ) anche io nuoto in alto mare tra curve e onde.......  del pelo manco l'ombra, ( scusa tu cerchi il binocolo, io ehmm ) 
Io non m'intrometto! mizzeca! siamo o no in pubblica? Uff.... 
Non insinuo, sono chiaro io, chiaro come un siciliano. gli aggettivi lasciamoli cercare a chi di dovere, non è cosa mia, magari tua. 

Taci non tacci. eventualmente se devi usare il "tacci" aggiungi vostri. tacci vostri. così parli romanesco de Roma. :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tresor de la spagnoles!! ( i maligni non si eccitino alla parola spagnoles ) anche io nuoto in alto mare tra curve e onde.......  del pelo manco l'ombra, ( scusa tu cerchi il binocolo, io ehmm )
> Io non m'intrometto! mizzeca! siamo o no in pubblica? Uff....
> Non insinuo, sono chiaro io, chiaro come un siciliano. gli aggettivi lasciamoli cercare a chi di dovere, non è cosa mia, magari tua.
> 
> Taci non tacci. eventualmente se devi usare il "tacci" aggiungi vostri. tacci vostri. così parli romanesco de Roma. :rotfl:



Ciao

perché, se dici di non aver capito, 
tiri poi delle conclusioni? 
ma perché ... ma perché ... 

tu dici che è la tua sicilianità?

NOOOOO ... hai sviluppato un pensiero e linguaggio tutto nuovo ... 
l'ultimese ... e mi sa, che solo tu lo capisci ... :mrgreen: ...

:rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché, se dici di non aver capito,
> tiri poi delle conclusioni?
> ...



A volte lo chiamano paraculismo, tu lo chiami ultimese! :mrgreen::rotfl:

Serio: solo chi è siciliano riesce a capire alcune sfumature, e spesso anche se siciliani viene difficile intuire. 

E poi dai sienne, sei "straniera" quindi sei ancora più svantaggiata. Io questo lo so e te lo faccio apposta.:rotfl:

Anche se..... tu la sai lunga! ora sai anche che è storta. :sonar:


----------



## Lui (17 Settembre 2013)

U L T I M E S E


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte lo chiamano paraculismo, tu lo chiami ultimese! :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Serio: solo chi è siciliano riesce a capire alcune sfumature, e spesso anche se siciliani viene difficile intuire.
> 
> ...



Ciao

mmmhhh diciamo ... paraculismo e sarcasmo ... e assieme l'ultimese ... :mrgreen:

serio: su alcune cose la so lunga, mi sembra ovvio, ognuno su qualcosa la sa lunga. 
ma la cosa storta, non è che la capisco per davvero. cioè, da noi viene chiamato "Schnäbibruch"
che significa ... "pisello-spezzato" ... è l'unica cosa storta a riguardo che conosca. 
accade ... beh ... questo lo sai meglio tu di me ... ma è una cosa rarissima ... 

... ma sai cosa ... non spiegarmelo ... :mrgreen:
e non fare come l'ultima volta ... 
che hai iniziato a scrivere di peli e non peli :rotfl:

e c'è una contraddizione ... che mi ha fatto schiattare. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh diciamo ... paraculismo e sarcasmo ... e assieme l'ultimese ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Nahh tu devi domandare,  io se vuoi, seriamente rispondo. ( mi sento sienne con "seriamente rispondo") :rotfl:
Vedi? io sul pisello spezzato mica ho capito. Però so di averlo leggermente storto, ma averlo storto in questo caso non è sbagliato, deve esserlo. Come il pelo ad esempio! ci deve essere essere! ma nei giusti posti! altrimenti ci si affoga e per alcuni la vista risulta adombrata. Mentre ad alcuni piace al contrario, cioè è tutta una questione di peli e di piselli alla fine. 

Ma ti ricordo che non fui io a mettere in mezzo peli piselli e........ m'intromisi soltanto. 

Ma dimmi dimmi cosa ti ha fatto schiattare ?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> U L T I M E S E



Ciao Lui 

è fantastico l'ultimese ... è un universo da scoprire ... 

mi fa schiattare quella con depilare i peli che non danno fastidio ... :rotfl:

ehhh già ... rimani con quelli che danno fastidio ... ma che logica è?

:rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

*FROCIAZZO*​


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahh tu devi domandare,  io se vuoi, seriamente rispondo. ( mi sento sienne con "seriamente rispondo") :rotfl:
> Vedi? io sul pisello spezzato mica ho capito. Però so di averlo leggermente storto, ma averlo storto in questo caso non è sbagliato, deve esserlo. Come il pelo ad esempio! ci deve essere essere! ma nei giusti posti! altrimenti ci si affoga e per alcuni la vista risulta adombrata. Mentre ad alcuni piace al contrario, cioè è tutta una questione di peli e di piselli alla fine.
> 
> Ma ti ricordo che non fui io a mettere in mezzo peli piselli e........ m'intromisi soltanto.
> ...



Ciao

l'ho scritto in risposta a Lui ... 

poi vedevo i film ... una donzella, bella e bionda ... e tu che chiedi, ti danno fastidio i capelli?
lei rispondo, no. allora te li raso ... :rotfl::rotfl:


forse ho capito male ... ma intanto un film dopo l'altro ... 
e tu, con la macchinetta a rasare la gente ... :rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'ho scritto in risposta a Lui ...
> 
> ...



Se il tu sono "io", non la testa, quella la rasa lui, io raserei altro. 

Comunque alla fine forse è tutto chiaro, Lui rasa la testa, io no.  Ah, e tu, vedi film.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se il tu sono "io", non la testa, quella la rasa lui, io raserei altro.
> 
> Comunque alla fine forse è tutto chiaro, Lui rasa la testa, io no.  Ah, e tu, vedi film.



Ciao

non mi dire, che tu qualche "film" (inteso come immagini 
che scorrono davanti agli occhi) non hai ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non mi dire, che tu qualche "film" (inteso come immagini
> che scorrono davanti agli occhi) non hai ...
> ...


a quanto pare stai imparando l'ultimese. brava!


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a quanto pare stai imparando l'ultimese. brava!



Ciao Lui

mmmhhh non mi sembra. 
mi sembra molto rigido lui ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non mi dire, che tu qualche "film" (inteso come immagini
> che scorrono davanti agli occhi) non hai ...
> ...




Ioo? Io immagini ? No! Nessuna immagine, vado direttamente su youporn!! la vedo, guardo e smanetto! auahahahahaaha:rotfl:

Ma adesso sto immaginando, scorre davanti gli occhi un qualcosa di sensuale, intimo. Chi e cosa sto immaginando?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

si parlava di scarpe qui :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a quanto pare stai imparando l'ultimese. brava!



Non fare come me! statti muto, io parlo ultimese e posso permettermelo, tu no! tu ta stari mutu! stai in campana e zittuti!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> mmmhhh non mi sembra.
> mi sembra molto rigido lui ...
> ...


Effettivamente si, con l'aggettivo rigido c'hai azzeccato!


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ioo? Io immagini ? No! Nessuna immagine, vado direttamente su youporn!! la vedo, guardo e smanetto! auahahahahaaha:rotfl:
> 
> Ma adesso sto immaginando, scorre davanti gli occhi un qualcosa di sensuale, intimo. Chi e cosa sto immaginando?



Ciao Ultimo,

mmmhhh qualche indizio in più? 

sensuale e intimo ... 

della lingerie?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si parlava di scarpe qui :inlove:


Io e te prima o poi un giro a svaligiare negozi di scarpe dobbiamo farlo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

*Da wikipedia*

In fisica un *corpo rigido è un oggetto materiale le cui parti sono soggette al vincolo di rigidità, ossia è un corpo che sia quando è fermo sia quando cambia posizione non si deforma mai.*


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e te prima o poi un giro a svaligiare negozi di scarpe dobbiamo farlo


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :festa:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> mmmhhh qualche indizio in più?
> 
> ...


Flap.. flap... 



Slurp... slurp...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :festa:


Dici che nessuno di qyesti ometti ci presta la carta di credito?



Poi la restituiamo.....poi


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In fisica un *corpo rigido è un oggetto materiale le cui parti sono soggette al vincolo di rigidità, ossia è un corpo che sia quando è fermo sia quando cambia posizione non si deforma mai.*



Ciao 

perfetta descrizione ... 

la tua capoccia ... infatti ... 
sempre lì sta ... i pensieri sempre lì ... 

:up: ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Flap.. flap...
> 
> 
> 
> Slurp... slurp...



Ciao

ho azzeccato! yeaaa! 

cosa ho vinto?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetta descrizione ...
> 
> ...



Ecco ora hai inquadrato un siciliano. Brava!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che nessuno di qyesti ometti ci presta la carta di credito?
> 
> 
> 
> Poi la restituiamo.....poi



qualcuno lo troviamo.... spero.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho azzeccato! yeaaa!
> 
> ...


Me. 

Condoglianze.


----------



## Lui (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetta descrizione ...
> 
> ...


ma è normale: "cu nun avi, risia". 
traduco percè sarebbe incomprensibile: chi non ha desidera.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Me.
> 
> Condoglianze.



Ciao

si ... mi fa piacere, che mi accompagni in questo sentimento ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma è normale: "cu nun avi, risia".
> traduco percè sarebbe incomprensibile: chi non ha desidera.



Ciao Lui

ahhhh scava e scava ... al secco sta. 

tutto chiaro ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si ... mi fa piacere, che mi accompagni in questo sentimento ...
> 
> ...


Sul sentimento mi sono ribaltato sulla sedia! toglilo! 

Animal and stop!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma è normale: "cu nun avi, risia".
> traduco percè sarebbe incomprensibile: chi non ha desidera.



E ccà ti sbagli ma assaiassaisssai! il problema è proprio inverso. MI staiu stancannuristifimminicaciscassanuaminchiaognigiornosugnufatturicarnieunparrudelforum.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul sentimento mi sono ribaltato sulla sedia! toglilo!
> 
> Animal and stop!



Ciao 

ecco ci siamo ... l'ultimese in aziono ... 

perché lo devo togliere?

se mi dai le condoglianze, significa, 

che dividi con me il "dispiacere" della vincita ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> ahhhh scava e scava ... al secco sta.
> 
> ...


Non dare credito a quel coso lì. tu dagli ascolto, continua.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ecco ci siamo ... l'ultimese in aziono ...
> 
> ...



Certo, ultimese in action. E' il mio gioco. Ma sto giocando?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, ultimese in action. E' il mio gioco. Ma sto giocando?



Ciao

se giochi non lo so ... 

ma il gioco è bello, se si gioca in due ... 

se stai giocando ... beh, che dire divertiti ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che nessuno di qyesti ometti ci presta la carta di credito?
> 
> 
> 
> Poi la restituiamo.....poi


A.A.A. Scambio carta di credito seminuova con possibilità di osservare due o più esibizioniste pronte a provocare e far schiattare ignari commessi di negozi di calzature.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A.A.A. Scambio carta di credito seminuova con possibilità di osservare due o più esibizioniste pronte a provocare e far schiattare ignari commessi di negozi di calzature.


 
Perfetto
Anche perché con i gusti miei e di simy soloe esibizioniste possiamo fare 

Gli stivali postati qualche pag fa sono solo un esempio


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se giochi non lo so ...
> 
> ...


Ma dai... il bello è proprio questo, sto giocando? stai giocando? stiamo giocando? 

Io mi diverto, tu? 

:cattivik:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2013)

*Anche oggi*

Anche oggi leggo le solite ovvietà,cazzate,questioni superflue, pochi contenuti,onde evitare perdite ematiche dal mio scroto mi asterrò da qualsiasi contributo,ormai in questo posto vengo solo per leggere quello che non vorrei mai scrivere.Aspetto sempre una delegazione di forumisti che si offra di spennellarmi avidamente il culo,ma il vostro orgoglio e la vostra mediocrità del cazzo risulta come sempre ostativa a qualsiasi segnale di rispetto e riverenza.Continuate a navigare nel vostro mare di mediocrità,una linea piatta,nessun fremito,nessun languore.Solo il divino a darvi qualche frustata morale con un linguaggio inurbano e truce.Questo vi meritate,questo valete.Adesso vi lascio al vostro arcobaleno grigio,alle vostre farneticazioni,non mi mancate...,siete tutto quello che non vorrei mai essere.Merde!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A.A.A. Scambio carta di credito seminuova con possibilità di osservare due o più esibizioniste pronte a provocare e far schiattare ignari commessi di negozi di calzature.


:bacio:



farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto
> Anche perché con i gusti miei e di simy soloe esibizioniste possiamo fare
> 
> Gli stivali postati qualche pag fa sono solo un esempio




è fatta! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dai... il bello è proprio questo, sto giocando? stai giocando? stiamo giocando?
> 
> Io mi diverto, tu?
> 
> :cattivik:




Ciao


il gioco è il mio compagno preferito ... 

sta allerta ... non si sai mai ... 

... ... ... ... :mrgreen: 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> il gioco è il mio compagno preferito ...
> ...



Wuauu..... stai all'erta... non si sa mai... particolari non trascurabili, da non sottovalutare. Libidine!


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuauu..... stai all'erta... non si sa mai... particolari non trascurabili, da non sottovalutare. Libidine!



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl:


sono andata a leggere, cosa significa libidine ... 

desiderio sessuale incontrollabile che genera comportamenti smodati ...

e cosa significa smodati ... :rotfl:

vorrei vederti ... saltellare!

sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Ciao Sienne ... piacere Sienne ... 

solo ora ho letto che significa anche ... divertimento, piacere ... 

la prima, mi ha fatto talmente saltare ... sry ... 

comunque occhio ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (17 Settembre 2013)

voi due stamane .......... mha.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne ... piacere Sienne ...
> 
> solo ora ho letto che significa anche ... divertimento, piacere ...
> 
> ...



Sto ridendo di gusto...... e questo è il primo passo, verso la libidine?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto ridendo di gusto...... e questo è il primo passo, verso la libidine?


Ciao

dipende quale ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Tu Lui, fatti i cazzi tua. ca campi cent'anni.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto ridendo di gusto...... e questo è il primo passo, verso la libidine?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende quale ...
> 
> sienne



Ciao

secondo me, hai toppato ...

dicendo ... passo verso la libidine ... 
e visto che stai già ridendo di gusto ... 

me la faccio a gambe ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende quale ...
> 
> sienne



Uhm.... se ti scrivo che sono siculo ti rammento qualcosa? Eventualmente no, uhm.. la risposta è: sessuale. Ci vuole poco, c'è chi si accontenta chi no. Tu, ti accontenti?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, hai toppato ...
> 
> ...



Eh tresor hai omesso il punto interrogativo. Tu te la fai a gambe, io  rido di gusto. :rotfl: :rotfl:Un'altra che scappa! oscuro ha ragione!

Ma senza che voglia farmi perdonare, solo perchè, così tout-Court


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... se ti scrivo che sono siculo ti rammento qualcosa? Eventualmente no, uhm.. la risposta è: sessuale. Ci vuole poco, c'è chi si accontenta chi no. Tu, ti accontenti?



Ciao 

se mi accontento? ... della fusione di due corpi ... e dei giochetti?
ma che domanda ... è scontata ... non ti pare? ...  
chi sa, cosa fà girare il mondo ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh tresor hai omesso il punto interrogativo. Tu te la fai a gambe, io  rido di gusto. :rotfl: :rotfl:Un'altra che scappa! oscuro ha ragione!
> 
> Ma senza che voglia farmi perdonare, solo perchè, così tout-Court



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


affinché non so, cosa significa ... "comportamenti smodati" ... 

e meglio, che stia alla larga ... ma che è? smodato ... 

mi sembra uno ... che schizza da tutte le parti ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se mi accontento? ... della fusione di due corpi ... e dei giochetti?
> ma che domanda ... è scontata ... non ti pare? ...
> ...


Effettivamente è scontato, ma sii chiara, spiegati, esprimiti. Dici che fare sesso fa girare il mondo? Secondo me è vero. Sai qual'è il problema a volte, troppe chiacchiere pochi fatti. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente è scontato, ma sii chiara, spiegati, esprimiti. Dici che fare sesso fa girare il mondo? Secondo me è vero. Sai qual'è il problema a volte, troppe chiacchiere pochi fatti.
> 
> :mrgreen:



Ciao

di beddu ... 

da quando mi conosci ... quanto ho parlato di "sesso"?

poco e niente ... e indovina il perché?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Smodato= andare oltre, eccedere. Non è per tutti. 

Ehm perchè hai scritto "schizza"?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> di beddu ...
> 
> ...


Perchè conosci a pasqualino?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Smodato= andare oltre, eccedere. Non è per tutti.
> 
> Ehm perchè hai scritto "schizza"?


Ciao

nel senso, che è come una pallina di ping-pong con velocità massima
che sbatte da una parte all'altra ... senza sosta ... frenetico ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè conosci a pasqualino?



Ciao

perché? chi o cosa è pasqualino?

che fa guai? 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nel senso, che è come una pallina di ping-pong con velocità massima
> che sbatte da una parte all'altra ... senza sosta ... frenetico ...
> ...


Madonna Santa, sono un maiale! pensavo ad altro io, mah.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché? chi o cosa è pasqualino?
> 
> ...


E' il fratello di ditalino. No no fa bene te l'assicuro.  Acci mia va!


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna Santa, sono un maiale! pensavo ad altro io, mah.



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ho capito cosa hai pensato tu ... che dipinto!
ci potrebbe stare ... ma non ci sono arrivata ... 
alla prossima ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' il fratello di ditalino. No no fa bene te l'assicuro.  Acci mia va!



Ciao

mmmhhh e questo fratello, pasqualino, che ruolo ha, che tocco è  ... 

parla, spiegati ... non deviare ... 

sto prendendo appunti ... :rotfl:

ps: me la sono risa di brutto prima ... 
per una cosa che non sta scritta qui!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh e questo fratello, pasqualino, che ruolo ha, che tocco è  ...
> 
> ...


Alcuni ruoli dovrebbero essere messi a confronto, spesso si hanno fregature, a volte no quien sabe?  vogliamo sapere? 

Immagina me se non avessi........ come sarei scoppiato qua. pollicino....


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcuni ruoli dovrebbero essere messi a confronto, spesso si hanno fregature, a volte no quien sabe? vogliamo sapere?
> 
> Immagina me se non avessi........ come sarei scoppiato qua. pollicino....



Ciao

mmmhhh perché fregature? 
perché confronto? 

ogni cosa ha una sua finalità ... un suo momento ecc. 
pure l'A B C ... ti devo spiegare?

su, sputa ... ma offusca ... 

le pratiche ... sono una cosa ... i termini un'atra ... tutto chiaro? 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh perché fregature?
> perché confronto?
> ...



Fregature perchè.... chi impara a convivere col meglio, dopo non si accontenta. idem il confronto con i pollicini di appartenenza  e non..... 

Ma hai ragione su un punto tutto ha una sua finalità un suo momento..... basta guastarlo, oppure basta migliorarlo.

Pardon... ma sputo solo se necessario, di solito non serve.

Yes chiarissimo fu. peccato che.... pratiche e termini li stabilisco io.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto
> Anche perché con i gusti miei e di simy soloe esibizioniste possiamo fare
> 
> Gli stivali postati qualche pag fa sono solo un esempio





Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicure quindi? 

Intendo cose così. Roba da far stramazzare al suolo il commesso. Pronte?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sicure quindi?
> 
> Intendo cose così. Roba da far stramazzare al suolo il commesso. Pronte?
> 
> View attachment 7512View attachment 7513



se strisci la carta se po' fa :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sicure quindi?
> 
> Intendo cose così. Roba da far stramazzare al suolo il commesso. Pronte?
> 
> View attachment 7512View attachment 7513









se poi la strisci per un paio di queste ....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se poi la strisci per un paio di queste ....


Louboutin. Dov'è l'emoticon per esprimere il concetto di  "pippa"?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Louboutin. Dov'è l'emoticon per esprimere il concetto di "pippa"?


cioè tu riconosci le scarpe del "maestro" 
non sei un uomo.... non può essere


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè tu riconosci le scarpe del "maestro"
> non sei un uomo.... non può essere


Sì, giuro. Però capisco i tuoi dubbi: per un errore tecnico non ti ho ancora mandato una foto con dedica del mio pene in erezione. Credo tu sia l'unica utente (oltre a Lui e alla moglie di Bender) a non averla ricevuta. Provvedo subito.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, giuro. Però capisco i tuoi dubbi: per un errore tecnico non ti ho ancora mandato una foto con dedica del mio pene in erezione. Credo tu sia l'unica utente (oltre a Lui e alla moglie di Bender) a non averla ricevuta. Provvedo subito.



ecco sempre esclusa io da ste cosa....uffy :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

comunque chi mi dice che la foto è la tua? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, giuro. Però capisco i tuoi dubbi: per un errore tecnico non ti ho ancora mandato una foto con dedica del mio pene in erezione. Credo tu sia l'unica utente (oltre a Lui e alla moglie di Bender) a non averla ricevuta. Provvedo subito.


Nemmeno io (faccina incazzata)
Complimenti per la conoscenza delle scarpe!!! 
Io gradisco Paciotti


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io (faccina incazzata)
> Complimenti per la conoscenza delle scarpe!!!
> Io gradisco Paciotti



:mrgreen: perchè le Manolo Blahnik.. stile sex & the city?


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Yes chiarissimo fu. peccato che.... pratiche e termini li stabilisco io.



Ciao ... 

tu farai una brutta fine ...
ti vedo già sotto i ponti a cantare ...
il dolore della tua vita ... 

ascolta a me ... ridimensiona nu picca ... 
tanto, pccididdu sei ... 

leggi e ascolta bene ... la canzone ... 

[video=youtube;EYMbXYPExgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYMbXYPExgY[/video]

*Que nadie sepa mi sufrir
* 
No te asombres si te digo lo que fuiste,
Una ingrata con mi pobre corazón,
Porque el fuego de tu lindos ojos negros
Alumbraron el camino de otro amor.
Porque el fuego de tu lindos ojos negros
Alumbraron el camino de otro amor.

_Amor de mis amores,_
_Reina mía, qué me hiciste_
_Que no puedo conformarme_
_Sin poderte contemplar. _
_Ya que pagaste mal _
_A mi cariño tan sincero, _
_Lo que conseguirás _
_Que no te nombre nunca mas._

_Amor de mis amores _
_Si dejaste de quererme,_
_No hay cuidado que la gente_
_De eso no se enterará._
_Que gano con decir_
_Que una mujer cambió mi suerte,_
_Se burlarán de mi, _
_Qué nadie sepa mi sufrir. _

Y pensar que te adoraba ciegamente, 
Que a tu lado  como nunca me sentí.
Y por esas cosas raras de la vida
Sin el beso de tu boca yo me vi. 
Y por esas cosas raras de la vida
Sin el beso de tu boca yo me vi. 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

impara!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> tu farai una brutta fine ...
> ti vedo già sotto i ponti a cantare ...
> ...



 Tresor fatti una ricerca su chi è il picciotto, il picciriddo sai chi è, ora fatti questa ricerca. 

Intanto sentiti questa.

http://youtu.be/D-xWJa00fJA 

Conosci già il testo.  La prima volta che ascoltai questa canzone, rimasi attonito e in un lampo vidi sprazzi del mio passato girarmi nei ricordi e in testa, un' esplosione pirotecnica impazzita di quello che sono. Sono pericoloso, attenta, non a me tresor ma a te..... 

Sono un re matto 
Cambio spesso regole 
Non perdo mai 
Nero e poi bianco 
Muovo luce e tenebre per vincere 
Freddo nel fuoco 
Io non ho paura... 
Giura non averne mai 
Ora 
Credimi ancora 
Prendi un respiro 
Lasciati andare 
Datti la spinta per saltare 
Ora 
Hai le mie mani 
Stringimi forte 
Non guardare indietro 
Non ti lascerò 
(forse sì forse no...) 
Mi trasformerò 
Saro' lupo e rondine per gli occhi tuoi 
Ti confonderò 
Sarò forte e debole e mi amerai 
Restami accanto qui nel mio labirinto 
Ora 
Credimi ancora 
Cambia il destino 
Non ti voltare 
Se mi vuoi 
Vieni e non pensare 
Ora 
Hai le mie mani 
Tienile ancora 
Adesso puoi fidarti 
Io non ti perderò 
(forse sì forse no...) 
Ora 
Hai le mie mani 
Tienile ancora 
Adesso puoi fidarti 
Non ti perderò 
(forse sì forse no...) 
Prendi un respiro 
Lasciati andare 
Datti la spinta per saltare 
Ora 
Hai le mie mani 
Stringimi forte 
Non guardare indietro 
Non ti lascerò


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io


a te non serve la foto di un presidente con il belino alzato. ti basta già il mio, dal vivo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a te non serve la foto di un presidente con il belino alzato. ti basta già il mio, dal vivo.


:corna:


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

S T R R U N Z U N I.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a te non serve la foto di un presidente con il belino alzato. ti basta già il mio, dal vivo.


Era per variare un po'


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era per variare un po'


ahhhhh, come dire che mangiare sempre pasta e salsa di pomodoro, ti stufa!

e se ti lasciassi a digiuno?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ahhhhh, come dire che mangiare *sempre pasta e salsa di pomodoro*, ti stufa!
> 
> e se ti lasciassi a digiuno?


Non ti sminuire, ma quale pasta al pomodoro?
Direi linguine all'astice, almeno


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era per variare un po'



Fagliela vedè!! fagliela tocca! fallo sbavà!

Farfy.... sei mitica.... hai il potere l'intelligenza.... e li usi bene. :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :corna:





:ira:

:angelo:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> :angelo:





:up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Caro ultimo*

Si come no,LUI è un altro che finirà sulla tazza del cesso ad intossicarsi di pippe...se aspetti le donne del forum.-...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no,LUI è un altro che finirà sulla tazza del cesso ad intossicarsi di pippe...se aspetti le donne del forum.-...!!:rotfl:



:up: Eh già.... come hai ragione....ma non diciamo nulla va.. lasciamolo sognare il cornutazzo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Eh già.... come hai ragione....ma non diciamo nulla va.. lasciamolo sognare il cornutazzo.


Che poi che cosa cambia?ha già rotto 4 tavolette a furia di spararsi pippe a nastro sulla tazza di quel cesso....!


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fagliela vedè!! fagliela tocca! fallo sbavà!
> 
> Farfy.... sei mitica.... hai il potere l'intelligenza.... e li usi bene. :carneval:


Ultimo, posso dirti sinceramente una cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi che cosa cambia?ha già rotto 4 tavolette a furia di spararsi pippe a nastro sulla tazza di quel cesso....!



Che deve cambiare? visto che sappiamo che è abituato e ha un liesing in corso direttamente con la fabbrica. Di cessi eh! 

Dai però mi fai sentire in colpa... e che cacchio... lasciamolo sognare, tanto sta seduto e paga poco.


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi che cosa cambia?ha già rotto 4 tavolette a furia di spararsi pippe a nastro sulla tazza di quel cesso....!


purtroppo il "cesso" (sai che non è così) non può parlare.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che deve cambiare? visto che sappiamo che è abituato e ha un liesing in corso direttamente con la fabbrica. Di cessi eh!
> 
> Dai però mi fai sentire in colpa... e che cacchio... lasciamolo sognare, tanto sta seduto e paga poco.


Non c'è posto più triste che farsi le pippe sulla tazza del cesso....!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, posso dirti sinceramente una cosa?



Compà! si comu un frati pimmia! come potrei scriverti di no? su dai.. sfogati, ma siediti comodo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà! si comu un frati pimmia! come potrei scriverti di no? su dai.. sfogati, ma siediti comodo.


Già sta seduto.....!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è posto più triste che farsi le pippe sulla tazza del cesso....!


Ti quoto nuovamente, ma tranquillizzati, c'è abituato. 

Che vergogna però....:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già sta seduto.....!



Con la minchia in mano?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Con la minchia in mano?


Nel suo caso bastano due dita....quale mano...!


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà! si comu un frati pimmia! come potrei scriverti di no? su dai.. sfogati, ma siediti comodo.


visto qual'è l'argomento...............va caga puru tu.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel suo caso bastano due dita....quale mano...!



E dire che una volta usava la mano..... madonna santa.. lo sfregamento continuo che scherzi che fa...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> visto qual'è l'argomento...............va caga puru tu.



Già fatto compà, però se vuoi te ne dedico una. Che non si fa per un amico.....!


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

cretini sucaminchia, ma lo vedete che se non ci fossimo noi tre qui si potrebbero tagliare tutti le vene? è un mortorio questo posto, sempre a parlare di cose serie, sempre a romperci i coglioni. ma vogliamo fare qualcosa per renderlo più appetibile?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> cretini sucaminchia, ma lo vedete che se non ci fossimo noi tre qui si potrebbero tagliare tutti le vene? è un mortorio questo posto, sempre a parlare di cose serie, sempre a romperci i coglioni. ma vogliamo fare qualcosa per renderlo più appetibile?


Seriamente?Hai veramente ragione,ci fosse una DONNA che scriva qualcosa di interessante,ci fosse una donna stanca che ci proponga qualcosa di molto forte:Appuntamento in qualche area di sosta in autostrada per elargizione natiche.NULLA!Che schifo....!


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

anche il raccordo anu lare potrebbe andare bene.


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

hai visto l'ora del primo post di SiN? 05,27 

ma che fà, vive di notte? la lucciola? ma non farà freddo li da lei, la notte per strada!? 


poveretta.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

State sempre a lamentarvi, le donne di qua .. le donne di la...il forum di qua ... il forum di la.....:unhappy:

Sapete bene che vi rispetto, alla fine oltre la lamentela qualcosa d'interessante la dite anche. 

Ma smettetela! volete qualcosa, pigliatela. Stop. Il resto non conta...! 

Non fate affidamento al forum, mettetevelo in testa!! una che sa fare i pompini... l'altra che lavora di culo come se ci facesse un piacere all'uomo.. tutte chiacchiere!


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tutte chiacchiere!


hai dimenticato il distintivo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai dimenticato il distintivo.



Sta al suo posto, non sono un pappone, io!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente?Hai veramente ragione,ci fosse una DONNA che scriva qualcosa di interessante,ci fosse una donna stanca che ci proponga qualcosa di molto forte:Appuntamento in qualche area di sosta in autostrada per elargizione natiche.NULLA!Che schifo....!


Quoto. Piuttosto che postare in questo forum di suore preferirei andare a fare il missionario in Africa, se non fosse piena di negri.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Piuttosto che postare in questo forum di suore preferirei andare a fare il missionario in Africa, *se non fosse piena di negri.*



Per colpa tua adesso, almeno un paio di "uomini" mancheranno all'appello.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per colpa tua adesso, almeno un paio di "uomini" mancheranno all'appello.


In che senso?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> In che senso?


Nel senso che, ci saranno due missionari uomini, in più in africa, e due uomini in meno nel forum.

Ora non domandarmi cosa cercano in Africa eh! tacci MIA! Non hai capito il danno che hai fatto...!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Piuttosto che postare in questo forum di suore preferirei andare a fare il missionario in Africa, se non fosse piena di negri.


Sai prima non era così,c'erano almeno un paio di tipette con la mutanda gratuita,insomma ,se c'era da dare del tu ad un bel pisellone non si tirano certo indietro....!


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai prima non era così,c'erano almeno un paio di tipette con la mutanda gratuita,insomma ,se c'era da dare del tu ad un bel pisellone non si tirano certo indietro....!


dovevano essere bei tempi: ad avercelo il pisellone. 
Ora certo è rimasto chi c'ha il pisellino e chi aspetta il favore dal *DIVINO 


*c'ho fatto anche la rima.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> dovevano essere bei tempi: ad avercelo il pisellone.
> Ora certo è rimasto chi c'ha il pisellino e chi aspetta il favore dal *DIVINO
> 
> 
> *c'ho fatto anche la rima.


Ma son tutte donne pudiche,che due coglioni.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dovevano essere bei tempi: ad avercelo il pisellone.
> Ora certo è rimasto chi c'ha il pisellino e chi aspetta il favore dal *DIVINO
> 
> 
> *c'ho fatto anche la rima.



Bravo, mi piace il colore che hai scelto per scrivere "divino" :up: in sicily si dice che è in pandan!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma son tutte donne pudiche,che due coglioni.



Pensa a quelli che ne hanno tre...!


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

pudiche lo pensi tu. secondo me dietro stà facciata da santarelline che si ritrovano, alcune non tutte, c'è il demonio. 
è solo che hanno timore di mostrarsi, come se una volta scoperte e possibilmente provate, noi brav'uomini, andassimo a raccontare tutto ai quattro venti. ti pare mai possibile una cosa del genere?
inoltre già si sà: chi viene cone te sà di doverti dare il culo, chi con me tutto, chi con claudio è spettatrice delle sue pippe e della fissa che ha di leccare i piedi. ognuno c'ha la sua.

ma dimmi: sto presidente della repubblica di tranet che è da un pò che scrive, ma non ti pare un po ............. come dire .................. frocio? a tuuti fa inchini e riverenze, secondo me spera di prenderla nel ......... di dietro. non ti pare, esimio?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pudiche lo pensi tu. secondo me dietro stà facciata da santarelline che si ritrovano, alcune non tutte, c'è il demonio.
> è solo che hanno timore di mostrarsi, come se una volta scoperte e possibilmente provate, noi brav'uomini, andassimo a raccontare tutto ai quattro venti. ti pare mai possibile una cosa del genere?
> inoltre già si sà: chi viene cone te sà di doverti dare il culo, chi con me tutto, chi con claudio è spettatrice delle sue pippe e *della fissa che ha di leccare *i piedi. ognuno c'ha la sua.
> 
> ma dimmi: sto presidente della repubblica di tranet che è da un pò che scrive, ma non ti pare un po ............. come dire .................. frocio? a tuuti fa inchini e riverenze, secondo me spera di prenderla nel ......... di dietro. non ti pare, esimio?



Sul neretto potevi anche fermarti. ma manco così secondo me hai capito...! 

Avrei un esempio o risposta per farti capire, la scrivo? Non facciamo che poi t'offendi...!  

Però ho trovato il modo giusto per essere "fine" nello scrivere: portami la tua fimmina, e ti faccio vedere io come mi spippo..... Puoi stare tranquillo cummia..!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> pudiche lo pensi tu. secondo me dietro stà facciata da santarelline che si ritrovano, alcune non tutte, c'è il demonio.
> è solo che hanno timore di mostrarsi, come se una volta scoperte e possibilmente provate, noi brav'uomini, andassimo a raccontare tutto ai quattro venti. ti pare mai possibile una cosa del genere?
> inoltre già si sà: chi viene cone te sà di doverti dare il culo, chi con me tutto, chi con claudio è spettatrice delle sue pippe e della fissa che ha di leccare i piedi. ognuno c'ha la sua.
> 
> ma dimmi: sto presidente della repubblica di tranet che è da un pò che scrive, ma non ti pare un po ............. come dire .................. frocio? a tuuti fa inchini e riverenze, secondo me spera di prenderla nel ......... di dietro. non ti pare, esimio?


Caro lui,cosa dirti?Secondo sono solo delle fanfarone,timidone,con scarsa inclinazione all'anale.Alla fine andare con claudio potrebbe essere anche divertente,sei mai andato a pesca senza verme,usando un pisello?Con president non ho avuto un buon inizio,ma credo che abbia capito che la volgarità e l'ignoranza qui dentro paga poco,quindi sta migliorando nell'esposizione e nell'interazione!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro lui,cosa dirti?Secondo sono solo delle fanfarone,timidone,con scarsa inclinazione all'anale.Alla fine andare con claudio potrebbe essere anche divertente,sei mai andato a pesca senza verme,usando un pisello?Con president non ho avuto un buon inizio,ma credo che abbia capito che la volgarità e l'ignoranza qui dentro paga poco,quindi sta migliorando nell'esposizione e nell'interazione!



Non ti rispondo male solo perchè in questo momento ti sento vicino, hai ragione sono tutte fanfarone..!

Ma ti racconto una barzelletta: Un uomo anziano racconta a un vecchietto la maniera particolare che usa per pescare... e gli dice: Compà io lo esco lo metto in acqua e il pesce c'affuncia!- lo prende in bocca e tira.... io allora do un colpo di anca e lo porto sopra pescandolo. prova tu compà

Il compare vecchietto esegue all'istante, prende la ciolla la mette in acqua e.. miracolo il pesce affuncia!. abbocca e tira..... L'uomo anziano se ne accorge e gli dice: weee adesso ci vuole il colpo d'anca....! ma il vecchietto lo guarda e gli dice... no no lascialo affunciato che mi piace..!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo male solo perchè in questo momento ti sento vicino, hai ragione sono tutte fanfarone..!
> 
> Ma ti racconto una barzelletta: Un uomo anziano racconta a un vecchietto la maniera particolare che usa per pescare... e gli dice: Compà io lo esco lo metto in acqua e il pesce c'affuncia!- lo prende in bocca e tira.... io allora do un colpo di anca e lo porto sopra pescandolo. prova tu compà
> 
> Il compare vecchietto esegue all'istante, prende la ciolla la mette in acqua e.. miracolo il pesce affuncia!. abbocca e tira..... L'uomo anziano se ne accorge e gli dice: weee adesso ci vuole il colpo d'anca....! ma il vecchietto lo guarda e gli dice... no no lascialo affunciato che mi piace..!


Tu peschi cor culo vero?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu peschi cor culo vero?



Una volta, ora non è più legale, ora con la ciolla. Ti consiglio di non provarci, i pesci so scaltri e non s'incrociano come te...!


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul neretto potevi anche fermarti. ma manco così secondo me hai capito...!


capìi benissimo. iarrusu e suca minchia sfatte. tu però pisciasti fora ro rinali cu sa minchiata ca scrivisti.


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Oscuro, tu che sai tutto di questo argomento, mi spieghi perchè le donne sono timorose di dare il culo ma poi, assaporato non si fermerebbo mai di darlo? capisco che sia naturale per loro avere timore di cotante misure enormi che sfonderanno, seppur con finta dolcezza, il loro corpo ma in questo modo non pensi che si possano irrigire ancora di piùà e provare ancora maggiore dolore? forse è appositamente studiato, mi chiedo?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

opcorn: :sarcastic:


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> opcorn: :sarcastic:


ma 'un ci isti o bar?

vado a comprare del pesce per stasera. 
Se trovo u murruzzu cù 'n occhiu chiè tu purtu? ti fa piaciri  ................ ah cunnuteddu.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma 'un ci isti o bar?
> 
> vado a comprare del pesce per stasera.
> Se trovo u murruzzu cù 'n occhiu chiè tu purtu? ti fa piaciri  ................ ah cunnuteddu.



Certu ca ci ivu, ma mi siddio aviri na zicca ca mancia a scroccu.


Sai comu si rici cumpà ? nenti addumannari nenti arrifiutari. 

Se trovi u baccalaru accattalu i stissu e sogna...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Oscuro, tu che sai tutto di questo argomento, mi spieghi perchè le donne sono timorose di dare il culo ma poi, assaporato non si fermerebbo mai di darlo? capisco che sia naturale per loro avere timore di cotante misure enormi che sfonderanno, seppur con finta dolcezza, il loro corpo ma in questo modo non pensi che si possano irrigire ancora di piùà e provare ancora maggiore dolore? forse è appositamente studiato, mi chiedo?


Guarda,ti faccio un discorso semplice di facile comprensione,qui dentro non è che posso usare termini tecnici,questi non capiscono un cazzo.Recenti studi hanno dimostrato che dietro la negazione di rapporti anali,ci sono motivazioni di carattere educativo,e  paure ancestrali!Le motivazioni educative spesso sono legate ad un sistema educativo rigido,quindi il rapporto anale viene visto e denominato"rapporto contro natura",come se esistesse una natura giusta ed una natura sbagliata nei rapporti sessuali.Personalmente mi son sempre scontrato con certi guru della medicina e della sessualità per questo motivo,i rapporti sani sono proprio quelli anali,l'uomo può venire senza alcun timore quindi secondo natura non usando nessun profilattico.Per quel che concerne le paure ancestrali c'è poco da dire,l'ignoto ha sempre destato timore fin dall'antichità,va da se che un amplesso anale possa scatenare reazioni di sgomento e timore nelle adolescenti e nelle donne poco pratiche e non avvezze a questo tipo di rapporti non sempre traumatici in fin dei conti.Spero di essere stato chiaro,comunque se può servire uno dei miei libri parla proprio di questo,screening e sinapsi dell'ampolla anale durante i rapporti sessuali.Leggilo è interessante!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,ti faccio un discorso semplice di facile comprensione,qui dentro non è che posso usare termini tecnici,questi non capiscono un cazzo.Recenti studi hanno dimostrato che dietro la negazione di rapporti anali,ci sono motivazioni di carattere educativo,e  paure ancestrali!Le motivazioni educative spesso sono legate ad un sistema educativo rigido,quindi il rapporto anale viene visto e denominato"rapporto contro natura",come se esistesse una natura giusta ed una natura sbagliata nei rapporti sessuali.Personalmente mi son sempre scontrato con certi guru della medicina e della sessualità per questo motivo,i rapporti sani sono proprio quelli anali,l'uomo può venire senza alcun timore quindi secondo natura non usando nessun profilattico.Per quel che concerne le paure ancestrali c'è poco da dire,l'ignoto ha sempre destato timore fin dall'antichità,va da se che un amplesso anale possa scatenare reazioni di sgomento e timore nelle adolescenti e nelle donne poco pratiche e non avvezze a questo tipo di rapporti non sempre traumatici in fin dei conti.Spero di essere stato chiaro,comunque se può servire uno dei miei libri parla proprio di questo,screening e sinapsi dell'ampolla anale durante i rapporti sessuali.Leggilo è interessante!



Il titolo posso immaginarlo, "oscuro e la sua frociagine vissuta scritta e selezionata" 

Quando la smetterai non sarà mai tardi, capisco che compare Lui ha tendenze, ma ancora è salvabile,. Io farò di tutto per non farti dare il culo....! SALLO...!!


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai visto l'ora del primo post di SiN? 05,27
> 
> ma che fà, vive di notte? la lucciola? ma non farà freddo li da lei, la notte per strada!?
> 
> ...



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 

caro, il mio Lui ... 

una gatta sono ... 
di notte a caccia ... 
di giorno le fusa ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Il titolo posso immaginarlo, "oscuro e la sua frociagine vissuta scritta e selezionata"
> 
> Quando la smetterai non sarà mai tardi, capisco che compare Lui ha tendenze, ma ancora è salvabile,. Io farò di tutto per non farti dare il culo....! SALLO...!!


Era un post serio il mio,e comunque non devo fare molto per farmi dare un culo,spesso quando si parla di donne con gli amici dico questa frase:Sono stato fortunato con le donne e sfortunato in amore....!Una frase bellissima,profonda,ma voi non capite un cazzo,quindi cercherete di capire cosa significa,ma alla fine non capirete un cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era un post serio il mio,e comunque non devo fare molto per farmi dare un culo,spesso quando si parla di donne con gli amici dico questa frase:Sono stato fortunato con le donne e sfortunato in amore....!Una frase bellissima,profonda,ma voi non capite un cazzo,quindi cercherete di capire cosa significa,ma alla fine non capirete un cazzo.


Conosci a freud ? bhe manco io...! comunque tu il cazzo lo citi troppo..! lo hai troppo spesso dentro il cervello...! Ed è questo il guaio....! ma l'essenza del sallo rimane imperterrita!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

*Per Lolapal*

Leggo il blog..... e leggo di nottate una e due e tre e..... Minchia..! ma tu la notte parli e basta?


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tresor fatti una ricerca su chi è il picciotto, il picciriddo sai chi è, ora fatti questa ricerca.
> 
> Intanto sentiti questa.
> 
> ...


Ciao Ultimo

ma cosa m'impari! ... 
picciriddu -> bambino piccolo; mafioso di poco conto; coso piccolo
picciotto -> mafiosetto ... 

E come mi hai chiamata? Tresor? ... Che sono una cassaforte? :rotfl:
(In tedesco almeno, significa cassaforte)

OK ... sei passato su modus serio. Anche se mi metti un testo lungo, quello è. 
Non c'è illusione ottica che funzioni in certi casi ... 

Ma ... ma ... saltare ok ... ma se l'uomo in quel momento si gira a guardare un'altra?
Ehhh ... gatta sono, e gatta rimango ... cado sulle zampe ... e ti saluto. 

Ma tu, hai imparato qualcosa dalla canzone che ti ho postato?

sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosci a freud ? bhe manco io...! comunque tu il cazzo lo citi troppo..! lo hai troppo spesso dentro il cervello...! Ed è questo il guaio....! ma l'essenza del sallo rimane imperterrita!


Basta leggere il mio ultimo libro:IL CULO:LA FIGA DEL 2000!Magari capiresti,ma non capirai un cazzo....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

*@ultimo,@lui,@oscuro*

GRAZIE DI ESISTERE


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRAZIE DI ESISTERE


NOO!Dovevi mettere prima oscuro,poi gli altri due....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NOO!Dovevi mettere prima oscuro,poi gli altri due....!


Last but not list(una roba del genere)


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRAZIE DI ESISTERE


Quoto
Anche se delle donne del forum hanno proprio capito poco


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRAZIE DI ESISTERE


ne hai forse dimenticato uno? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ne hai forse dimenticato uno? :mrgreen:


AMMMMMMMORE, NO!!!
... come potrei dimenticare TE?:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AMMMMMMMORE, NO!!!
> ... come potrei dimenticare TE?:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


ti osservo :ghitarra:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRAZIE DI ESISTERE





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Anche se delle donne del forum hanno proprio capito poco



quoto anche io :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2013)

*Oscù*

​Avere il pene più grande del mondo può avere lati negativi. Jonah Falcon è stato fermato lo scorso luglio all’aeroporto di San Francisco quando gli agenti della sicurezza hanno notato il suo “pacco” insolitamente grande.



Gli agenti hanno fermato l’uomo, chiedendogli di svuotare le tasche, che però erano vuote: Falcon ha tentato di spiegare che si trattava del suo pene, ma gli agenti erano convinti si trattasse invece di esplosivo, e solo dopo una perquisizione gli è stato concesso di proseguire.



Read more: http://notizie.delmondo.info/2012/1...-allaeroporto-di-san-francisco/#ixzz2fF50rcJA​


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Anche se delle donne del forum hanno proprio capito poco


meno male :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti osservo :ghitarra:


con la chitarra?


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRAZIE DI ESISTERE


finalmente una SIGNORA con le idee chiare.


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta leggere il mio ultimo libro:IL CULO:LA FIGA DEL 2000!Magari capiresti,ma non capirai un cazzo....!


è un testo superato, oggi ne è uscito uno nuovo: LA DO' A CHI VOGLIO IO


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con la chitarra?


sono un uomo all'antica :mrgreen:
era per esprimere il mio desiderio di "suonarti" :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono un uomo all'antica :mrgreen:
> era per esprimere il mio desiderio di "suonarti" :mrgreen:


Gas ti dedico uno dei pensieri fondamentali della quotidianità sicula:

*"unni tà fattu 'a stati fatti 'u mmiernu."

*letteralmente: dove hai trascorso l'estate adesso trascorri l'inverno.  

A buon intenditore.


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Anche se delle donne del forum hanno proprio capito poco


macari li pulici ...........  janu a tussi!


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Gas ti dedico uno dei pensieri fondamentali della quotidianità sicula:
> 
> *"unni tà fattu 'a stati fatti 'u mmiernu."
> 
> ...


non voglio citarti un pensiero strettamente piemontese :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non voglio citarti un pensiero strettamente piemontese :mrgreen:


cita, citaopcorn:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono un uomo all'antica :mrgreen:
> era per esprimere il mio desiderio di "suonarti" :mrgreen:


Tu e Lui vi state aprofittando troppo del fatto che sono impegnata...



Faccina MOLTO incazzata


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu e Lui vi state aprofittando troppo del fatto che sono impegnata...
> 
> 
> 
> Faccina MOLTO incazzata


Dai, Farfy... sii sportiva. Tanto io nei we non ci sono mai e la sera neppure...:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> macari li pulici ........... janu a tussi!


Andè dapres a le bùsche e nen guardé i trav.
Badare alle pagliuzze e non accorgersi delle travi


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu e Lui vi state aprofittando troppo del fatto che sono impegnata...
> 
> 
> 
> Faccina MOLTO incazzata


sarai mica gelosa? 
per così poco......


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dai, Farfy... sii sportiva. Tanto io nei we non ci sono mai e la sera neppure...:mrgreen:


Ok facciamo un accordo. Tu di giorno e io sera, notte e week....
Ma dici che ce la fanno?


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dai, Farfy... sii sportiva. Tanto io nei we non ci sono mai e la sera neppure...:mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ok facciamo un accordo. Tu di giorno e io sera, notte e week....
> Ma dici che ce la fanno?


potremmo accordarci anche noi maschietti
1 di mattina
1 di pomeriggio
1 di sera
1 di sabato
1 di domenica
e 1 ogni giorno coincidente con il 29 di febbraio (non vorrei essere però nei panni di quella di voi che ha la sfortuna di vincere questa giornata)

:mrgreen:   :mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dai, Farfy... sii sportiva. Tanto io nei we non ci sono mai e la sera neppure...:mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ok facciamo un accordo. Tu di giorno e io sera, notte e week....
> Ma dici che ce la fanno?



e a me non avete lasciato nulla?


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e a me non avete lasciato nulla?


mi sa che le tue amiche ti hanno riservato il 29 febbraio :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e a me non avete lasciato nulla?


Tu ne hai fin troppi ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e a me non avete lasciato nulla?


torna a giocare con le bambole, piccina:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

*simy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tu ne hai fin troppi ahahahah





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> torna a giocare con le bambole, piccina:mrgreen:


vedi che brave amiche che hai... molto altruiste


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che brave amiche che hai... molto altruiste



infatti iange:


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cita, cita


tu Jane, lui Tarzan.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a te non serve la foto di un presidente con il belino alzato. ti basta già il mio, dal vivo.


questa è la foto di un atomo di idrogeno

http://www.link2universe.net/2013-05-24/prima-storica-foto-della-struttura-di-un-atomo-di-idrogeno/

non so se lo strumento sia così potente da vedere quella parodia che hai tra le gambe


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> 1 di mattina
> 1 di pomeriggio
> 1 di sera
> 1 di sabato
> ...


così però è riduttivo. Sabato e Domenica una, gli altri giorni tre: non va bene così. Dovrebbero essere presenti le extra prefestiva e domenicale; se poi la domenica è ricorrenza, se ne aggiunge un'altra. 



Sempre ammesso che le donnine tengano il ritmo perchè mi sa che .......... tutte chiacchiere e giarrettiere.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok facciamo un accordo. Tu di giorno e io sera, notte e week....
> Ma dici che ce la fanno?


sto leggendo


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

grazie Perplesso, non sapevo di *cotanto *tuo apprezzamente nei miei riguardi da paragonarmi all'essenza della vita. 

troppo buono.


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie Perplesso, non sapevo di *cotanto *tuo apprezzamente nei miei riguardi da paragonarmi all'essenza della vita.
> 
> troppo buono.


ma con L'EVO lo hai conquistato!
poi, come lo dici tu...EVO..EVO...
nessuno qui dentro usa l'EVO come te...
vanno tutti con lo strutto.
(son polentoni)


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto leggendo


ti consiglio di non farlo: sarà per te distruttivo. ascolta: sorvola.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto leggendo


Stavo giocando:scared:








:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vanno tutti con lo strutto.
> (son polentoni)


ma anch'io spesso uso lo strutto, in piccole dosi altrimenti altera il gusto, però ci stà, soprattutto nelle fritture, ottimo in quella di pesce.


aggiungo, per i più maligni in cucina, anche per la preparazione della salsiccia con l'osso buco.


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma anch'io spesso uso lo strutto, in piccole dosi altrimenti altera il gusto, però ci stà, soprattutto nelle fritture, ottimo in quella di pesce.


mitico!
sei ufficialmente nominato: G.C.D.T
 GRAN CHEF DE' TRADI'
lorsignori...avanti con lo strutto.
abbiate coraggio.


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo giocando:scared:


e chi sarebbero i pupazzi.


in questi giorni, stai marcando male.  *S A L L O*


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo giocando:scared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo.

capisco


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e chi sarebbero i pupazzi.
> 
> 
> in questi giorni, stai marcando male.  *S A L L O*


Pupazzi?
Avevo un altra idea di gioco......che delusione


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie Perplesso, non sapevo di *cotanto *tuo apprezzamente nei miei riguardi da paragonarmi all'essenza della vita.
> 
> troppo buono.


di nulla.  anzi,ho persino già trovato l'istituto cui rivenderti come anello di congiunzione tra l'uomo ed il minchiaprivo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pupazzi?
> Avevo un altra idea di gioco......che delusione


manca la materia prima per altri tipi di giochi....quindi solo come pupazzi possono essere usati


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pupazzi?
> Avevo un altra idea di gioco......che delusione


io l'intendo così: i *maschi *con le bambole, le donnine con i pupazzi.


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> minchiaprivo.


lo sò, lo sò. l'ho consumata, un po io dal canto mio, un po lei dal acanto suo.


lei è inutili che ti dica chi è.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io l'intendo così: i *maschi *con le bambole, le donnine con i pupazzi.


Faccio parte delle bambole o delle donnine?




Pensaci bene prima di rispondere...


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo sò, lo sò. l'ho consumata, un po io dal canto mio, un po lei dal acanto suo.
> 
> 
> lei è inutili che ti dica chi è.


può essere solo una di scarsissime pretese,quindi inutile che continui a confondere i tuoi sogni umidicci con l'arida realtà.

non 6 all'altezza,non lo 6 mai stato,non lo sarai mai.

pensa allo strutto che è meglio


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensa allo strutto che è meglio


ci penso allo strutto, ci penso, eccome se non ci penso.


avrai sicuramente visto ultimo tango a parigi. prendi esempio.


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio parte delle bambole o delle donnine?


tu fai parte del mio cuore.* 

SALLISSIMO.*


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu Jane, lui Tarzan.


Dì la verità che sotto muro, come te le alzo io...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dì la verità che sotto muro, come te le alzo io...:mrgreen:


ora tutti sanno.


te l'ho detto più volte che sei bravissima a fare certe cose, vuoi proprio che lo dica in giro, in modo che tutti sappiano.


è va benè.  Sbriciolata è bravissima ad alzarmela. ok?


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> può essere solo una di scarsissime pretese


così offendi qualcuna di nostra conoscenza. non è il caso.


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ci penso allo strutto, ci penso, eccome se non ci penso.
> 
> 
> avrai sicuramente visto ultimo tango a parigi. prendi esempio.


ma non era... Burro?
comunque questo andirivieni tra sesso e cucina non ti si addice.
ma le mani te le lavi,
 quando cucini?


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> così però è riduttivo. Sabato e Domenica una, gli altri giorni tre: non va bene così. Dovrebbero essere presenti le extra prefestiva e domenicale; se poi la domenica è ricorrenza, se ne aggiunge un'altra.
> 
> 
> 
> Sempre ammesso che le donnine tengano il ritmo perchè mi sa che .......... tutte chiacchiere e giarrettiere.


più che giarrettiere direi solo chiacchiere


----------



## gas (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu fai parte del mio cuore.*
> 
> SALLISSIMO.*


il tuo cuore è riposto male...queste cianciano ma di fatti non se ne vedono, per cui il cuore lascialo libero


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non era... Burro?


a coso, ma niente niente tu hai qualche rapporto di parentela con JB?


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> così offendi qualcuna di nostra conoscenza. non è il caso.


impossibile.....nessuna di nostra conoscenza è classificabile tra le scarse pretese,ma solo tra le Dee del Sesso

quindi l'equivoco non può sussistere.

resta solo la tua inadeguatezza al ruolo


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


>


ecco, vedi, a te a differenza di quel coglione di Oscuro, ti bacerei il culo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ecco, vedi, a te a differenza di quel coglione di Oscuro, ti bacerei il culo.


Tu dovresti baciare il culo a chiunque,il mio culo per te resterà un sogno di mezza estate,una chimera nella notte,tu non sei all'altezza di baciarmi il culo.Persone elette possono fare simili richieste,tu ancora devi proseguire il tuo lungo cammino di conoscenza,sei appena all'inizio,dove cazzo credi di andare?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

*Oscuro*

Mi mancavi come il matrimonio della ragade con le emorroidi. Tralascio la diarrea e conseguenze varie 'per non insozzare troppo il treddì.....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> è un testo superato, oggi ne è uscito uno nuovo: LA DO' A CHI VOGLIO IO


I miei testi non si possono superare,io rispetto al mondo sto 30 anni davanti.Ma che cazzo di testo è poi quello menzionato da te?Sembra uno slogan anni 70....!Gas sei uno dei miei allievi preferiti,non perderti in questo torpore,non dare confidenze a queste merde di forumisti del cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi mancavi come il matrimonio della ragade con le emorroidi. Tralascio la diarrea e conseguenze varie 'per non insozzare troppo il treddì.....!


Incomincerete a capire quando io sarò lontano.....non è che rimarrò ancora tanto in questa chiavica di posto.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*

oscuro avrebbe preferito un titolo tipo " lo prendo solo nel culo" :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (19 Settembre 2013)

Clà, io cià fici. mo scutulai.


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2013)

che discorsi profondi :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, io cià fici. mo scutulai.



Ci pisciasti na manigghia ra machina o intendevi altro? :mrgreen: ehm... bocca mia statti zitta.! putisssssi sfuarimi ma nun pozzu!!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che discorsi profondi :inlove:


GRAZIE....!


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I miei testi non si possono superare,io rispetto al mondo sto 30 anni davanti.Ma che cazzo di testo è poi quello menzionato da te?Sembra uno slogan anni 70....!Gas sei uno dei miei allievi preferiti,non perderti in questo torpore,non dare confidenze a queste merde di forumisti del cazzo!





Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro avrebbe preferito un titolo tipo " lo prendo solo nel culo" :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (19 Settembre 2013)

oggi era il giorno di chiusura infrasettimanale del club. solo i soliti a fare le pulizie.
du palle!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Questo club è pulito divinamente, manca solo la cassiera. Cazzo di club va..


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo club è pulito divinamente, manca solo la cassiera. Cazzo di club va..


Bellissima firma.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bellissima firma.



Grazie.


----------



## Lui (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie.


ma grazie di chè, non l'hai scritta tu. puoi eventualmente riferire a tà cumpari Pirandello.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma grazie di chè, non l'hai scritta tu. puoi eventualmente riferire a tà cumpari Pirandello.



Ascolta, sapevi che Pirandello fu? il fu sta come morto chiaramente. Ora se Pirandello fu, a chi minchia può ringraziare sbri se non a me che l'ho riportata nella firma? 

Beddamatri santissima mi pare di parlare coi picciriddi.

Sbri fammi un piacere, cancella il grazie e manda una raccomandata a Pirandello, senza ricevuta di ritorno però.

Lui, ho consigliato il senza ricevuta di ritorno indovina il perchè? Perchè Pirandello fu! te capì critino!!


----------



## Lui (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Beddamatri santissima mi pare di parlare coi picciriddi.


ma che significa ca fù, bestia ca un sì autru:  chi è 'un avi parienti?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che significa ca fù, bestia ca un sì autru:  chi è 'un avi parienti?



Mi sbattissi a testa o muru..!! 


Ora faccio una ricerca ok? se trovo un parente di Pirandello vivo ti assicuro che i ringraziamenti saranno consegnati a lui/loro.

Ohh sii cuntentu ora? 

Ora un ci .. Beeep... beeeeepppppp.... beeeppp scassari chiù a minchia ... ops scappò


----------



## Lui (19 Settembre 2013)

io non ti capisco: lo faccio per te. lo vuoi capire? qui, non qui al club, fuori di qui, ma sempre qui, sono tutti corti, sanno quello che dicono, leggono, scrivono, imparano, giudicano, si scambiano le idee, fanno la fusione, non sono come te e me. dobbiamo volverci, crisciri, ciama fari capiri a sti quattru muorti ri fami ca se nun anu a minchia ruossa nun su buoni  mancu pì scupini ro cessu.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io non ti capisco: lo faccio per te. lo vuoi capire? qui, non qui al club, fuori di qui, ma sempre qui, sono tutti corti, sanno quello che dicono, leggono, scrivono, imparano, giudicano, si scambiano le idee, fanno la fusione, non sono come te e me. dobbiamo volverci, crisciri, ciama fari capiri a sti quattru muorti ri fami ca se nun anu a minchia ruossa nun su buoni  mancu pì scupini ro cessu.



E..ccà t'appuoiu! metaforicamente parlando.


----------



## Lui (19 Settembre 2013)

mi nu vaio. vasu li manu a voscenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta, sapevi che Pirandello fu? il fu sta come morto chiaramente. Ora se Pirandello fu, a chi minchia può ringraziare sbri se non a me che l'ho riportata nella firma?
> 
> Beddamatri santissima mi pare di parlare coi picciriddi.
> 
> ...


ehm... fratellino.... l'hai scritto tu, grazie :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... fratellino.... l'hai scritto tu, grazie :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ammia non mi ascolta, ma manco attia mi sa.. non c'è proprio verso, ma noi siamo pazienti. 

Prego comunque, è stato un piaciri. 

Minchia confusione!! nello scrivere paziente ebbi un dubbio atroce! pensai, madò vuoi vedere che non si scrive paziente perchè il paziente è il malato? 

Minchia scrivo paziente e leggo che ho scritto bene.
Minchia cerco il significato di paziente ospedaliero e vedo che anche paziente in questo caso è giusto.

Mi sto confondendo.... ma amo acculturarmi.. si lo amo, sono molto paziente. Con me si, qua dentro malato. 

Se gli utenti medesimi esclusa la mia sorellina adorata, non avessero essero essero capisciuto una beata minchia, bhe iti a fari ntoculu!


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ammia non mi ascolta, ma manco attia mi sa.. non c'è proprio verso, ma noi siamo pazienti.
> 
> Prego comunque, è stato un piaciri.
> 
> ...


Sai che si diceva di pirandello?che ò pijava ar culo e diceva che era bello...e mi sa che pure tu.....!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che si diceva di pirandello?che ò pijava ar culo e diceva che era bello...e mi sa che pure tu.....!



Vero dici? mizzica! Non è che.. tu fai come me? cioè metti le parole in bocca agli altri e fai finta di non capire? 

Vabbè almeno chiarisco quel tipo di umorismo che se non spiegato mi fa apparire ancor più cretino di quello che sono. Scrissi cretino non frociazzo come te e Pirandello. Grazie comunque, ora sappiamo altro di Pirandello. 


Però sbri si doveva stare muta...!


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

*pensieri e parole prima dell'apertura.*

che squallore questo Club, chi minchia ri travagghju ca m'ìi a circari, vengono a trovarmi sempre i soliti cretini e non parlano altro che di culi e di minchie, io ce l'ho tanto, tu ce l'hai piccolo, chi cristiani. Mha. Fammi spinciri sta cazzu ri saracinesca ca pisa 'n quintali, botta ri sancu, 'n muturinu chiè 'un ciò putienu mettiri, prucciusi.

Maronna chi puzza! fumano come i turchi, ma poi perchè sti poveri turchi, mha, e lasciano una puzza di fumo, che non si riesce a togliere neanche cu quartari di ciauru, ci vulissuru cà nintra, 'un pocu di fimmini buttani, tutti ciaurusi, almeno ........ eh. Talè, sputano unnedarè, mancu ca ci misi u cartello che li invita a sputare nell'apposita sputacchhiera: 'un sanu mancu legghjiri, chi pritennu vha. l'altra volta un cretino, doveva sputare, spostò la sputacchiera e sputò a terra: gli dissi "ma chi minchia fai, ma si bestia!" e lui "sono educato, non volevo sporcare quel vaso": A mia mi parsi purpu, u chiamunu Ultimo, è certo è propio ultimo, anchi di fatti. E' sempre con un'amico, anche lui mienzu purpu, sempre o gabinetto, pari ca sà minassi ra matina a sira, occhiaie, rizzugnatu, mischinu. 

Che persone rozze, sporche, malfamate, peggio di Caracas e dei suoi malfamati bar.

quasi quasi vendo la licenza e li mando tutti a farinculo.

sti figghj di sucaminchia.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Claudio io vado al club.... e tutto questo per non insozzare la cucina, ma ogni tanto hai ragione visto il livello che stranamente raggiungi. A parte rari casi in cui ti perdi nella cultura di una cucina fine per scordare alcuni tocchi di classe che soltanto il popolino raggiunge per ricordo di quei piatti che poco conoscono o conoscevano nel loro palato. 

Riguardo i buttani, bhe ca u riscussu cancia... e comu figghiu i buttana accumparatu nall'unciri u sticchiu in ogni suo pensiero.. vabbè va mi fermo e ti do ragione.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Caro Lui,

dimmi ... fammi sapere ... 

cosa posso fare, per alleggerire questo tuo sentire da "schifezza"? 

vuoi che ti canto qualcosa? 

sienne


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Lui,
> 
> dimmi ... fammi sapere ...
> 
> ...


no, cantare no, ballare si. 

la sera potresti allietare sti 4 porci debosciati che frequentano il club con un bel ballo spagnolo, andaluso, un tango  magari. conosco un tizio, si chiama pepè lopez, balla divinamente il tango e lo fa con una scopa. Tu potresti farlo con un palo e magari non indossare nulla sotto il vestito, sai per rendere più piccante la cosa. sarebbe un successone, farei tanti soldi e, anche tu s'intende. Pensaci un pò, non troppo e mi fai sapere.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, cantare no, ballare si.
> 
> la sera potresti allietare sti 4 porci debosciati che frequentano il club con un bel ballo spagnolo, andaluso, un tango  magari. conosco un tizio, si chiama pepè lopez, balla divinamente il tango e lo fa con una scopa. Tu potresti farlo con un palo e magari non indossare nulla sotto il vestito, sai per rendere più piccante la cosa. sarebbe un successone, farei tanti soldi e, anche tu s'intende. Pensaci un pò, non troppo e mi fai sapere.



Caro Lui

non funziona così ... lascia fare a me, che è meglio. 
se non indosso nulla sotto ... dove sta la scintilla poi,
che fa volare l'immaginazione, che supera fiumi, monti e mari ... 
oh no, caro ... calze velate autoreggenti ... con un nastrino ... ecc. ecc. 

più che tango ... un flamenco ... la donna, è la reina ... 

e i conti, li faccio io ... :rotfl:

accetti? non tardare ... ho altre richieste. :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## gas (20 Settembre 2013)

indossare o meno l'intimo, bel dilemma...
credo che la scintilla possa scattare comunque, dipende dal modo in cui ci si pone :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Lui
> 
> se non indosso nulla sotto ... dove sta la scintilla poi,
> che fa volare l'immaginazione, che supera fiumi, monti e mari ...
> ...


la scintilla scatta quando la gonna si alza ruotando e si vede .....   anche le calze autoreggenti.

il flamenco mi sta bene, si, meglio.

i conti li faccio io, sono io il gestore del club, per tè avrò un occhio di riguardo 

ora non rompere i coglioni e firma il contratto, sù.



gas ha detto:


> indossare o meno l'intimo, bel dilemma...
> credo che la scintilla possa scattare comunque, dipende dal modo in cui ci si pone :mrgreen:


tu stai zitto che non capisci un cazzo di queste cose e poi sei un cliente, non fai parte della gestione. 
non bere già di buon mattino, coglione che già non capisci un cazzo di tuo.


la giornata inizia male, malissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

opcorn:    :dorme:


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> la scintilla scatta quando la gonna si alza ruotando e si vede .....   anche le calze autoreggenti.
> 
> il flamenco mi sta bene, si, meglio.
> 
> ...


Ascolta ultimamente sei più scontroso del solito,i tuoi languori anali mal gestiti non devi farli pesare a noi.Gas è uno che merita rispetto....regolati di conseguenza!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta ultimamente sei più scontroso del solito,i tuoi languori anali mal gestiti non devi farli pesare a noi.Gas è uno che merita rispetto....regolati di conseguenza!



E CH'AI RAGIONE..!! è CHE lui PENSA TROPPO A MINATINA..!! E PENSANDOCI TROPPO SI SBALLA DI CERVELLO, SE POI PARLIAMO DEL SUO CERVELLO.. MINCHIA QUA LA COSA SI FA GRAVE..! CAPISTI MI HAI?


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas è uno che merita rispetto....regolati di conseguenza!


il mio rispetto se lo devono guadagnare, sti quattro cani di strada, e poi, non vedi che sono già tutti fatti di mattina?  
mi viene difficile gestire così un club. e soprattutto: fatti i cazzi tuoi. vuoi un martini con l'oliva e i salatini anche tu, scassa minchia che non sei altro. 
 Almeno du pezzu di strunzu, mi facissi 'n miraculu. chi cazzu di DIVINU, macari iddu, non serve a niente, neanche lui.


ma tutti cà ata beneri? e chè 'un cè nautru postu unni scutularivi a minchia. tutti 'nta stu cazzu di cessu?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

scusate il caps di prima, rispecchia qualcosa che sta in me a centrocampo..!


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> scusate il caps di prima, rispecchia qualcosa che sta in me a centrocampo..!


rispecchia i tò puittusu do culu.


a proposito di culo. sotto al mio balcone oggi c'è un passa e spassa di culi non indifferenti. quasi quasi filmo con il tel. e posto. 

maronna comu sonnaca.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> il mio rispetto se lo devono guadagnare, sti quattro cani di strada, e poi, non vedi che sono già tutti fatti di mattina?
> mi viene difficile gestire così un club. e soprattutto: fatti i cazzi tuoi. vuoi un martini con l'oliva e i salatini anche tu, scassa minchia che non sei altro.
> Almeno du pezzu di strunzu, mi facissi 'n miraculu. chi cazzu di DIVINU, macari iddu, non serve a niente, neanche lui.
> 
> ...


Mi dai ragione,tu sei nervoso per i tuoi pruriti anorettali....riconosco i sintomi.Vuoi star bene?infilati 3 supposte di tachipirina nel culo,infilatele all'incontrario,dovresti stare meglio,3 supposte ogni 6 ore.Vedrai che stasera già starai meglio,in caso contrario,infilati nel culo una melanzana dopo aver fatto scaldare la punta per 10 minuti.


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dai ragione,tu sei nervoso per i tuoi pruriti anorettali....riconosco i sintomi.Vuoi star bene?infilati 3 supposte di tachipirina nel culo,infilatele all'incontrario,dovresti stare meglio,3 supposte ogni 6 ore.Vedrai che stasera già starai meglio,in caso contrario,infilati nel culo una melanzana dopo aver fatto scaldare la punta per 10 minuti.


ecco vedi, tu sei uno dei miei peggiori clienti di questo cazzo di club. m'avete rotto. sempre volgari, sempre a parlare delle stesse cose, è per questo che qua di figa non se ne vede mai spuntare da quella cazzo di porta. lo voleta capire?

minchiuzza, fammi un caffè .......... lungo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ecco vedi, tu sei uno dei miei peggiori clienti di questo cazzo di club. m'avete rotto. sempre volgari, sempre a parlare delle stesse cose, è per questo che qua di figa non se ne vede mai spuntare da quella cazzo di porta. lo voleta capire?
> 
> minchiuzza, fammi un caffè .......... lungo.


Senza di me le donne di questo posto vi avevano già sfanculato.Io sono l'anima di questo posto,mi avete ammaccato i coglioni!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> rispecchia i tò puittusu do culu.
> 
> 
> a proposito di culo. sotto al mio balcone oggi c'è un passa e spassa di culi non indifferenti. quasi quasi filmo con il tel. e posto.
> ...



Uhm..... u pilu chi culuri è cumpà? Quannu a fimmina si sapi annacari mmmm è comu un raggiu ri sulu ca ti pigghi e t'annuorba..!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Pinsava e fimmini.... mah..... siamo alle solite, tutto pare dare una giusta definizione a quello che ho sempre pensato, u masculu in guerra e a fimmina aspietta.... nel frattempo qualcuno arriva e a fa finiri d'aspettare. 

E alla fine è come quello che parra parra e a pigghia nto culu..!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco vedi, tu sei uno dei miei peggiori clienti di questo cazzo di club. m'avete rotto. sempre volgari, sempre a parlare delle stesse cose, è per questo che qua di figa non se ne vede mai spuntare da quella cazzo di porta. lo voleta capire?
> 
> *minchiuzza, fammi un caffè .......... lungo.*


*
*
MAIALE

pensi solo a te..! strunzu..! ricci ri farinni rui.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Caro Lui,

è un dilemma ... un dilemma!

la mia arte ... mi sembra quasi, perle gettate nel fango ... 
qui c'è molta polvere ... una girata, una mossa di ventaglio ... 
la polvere s'innalza ... e acceca tutti ... tutti a tossire e a scappare. 

ma ti vuoi dare una mossa? ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Lui,
> 
> è un dilemma ... un dilemma!
> 
> ...


Non disturbarlo, non è qua, sta con minatina...


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non disturbarlo, non è qua, sta con minatina...


Ciao

perfetto ... meglio così! ... 

volevo fare un favore ... e mi stavo solo inguaiando ... 

ma quando torna, mettigli una scopa in mano! a sto santo di uomo! 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che squallore questo Club, chi minchia ri travagghju ca m'ìi a circari, vengono a trovarmi sempre i soliti cretini e non parlano altro che di culi e di minchie, io ce l'ho tanto, tu ce l'hai piccolo, chi cristiani. Mha. Fammi spinciri sta cazzu ri saracinesca ca pisa 'n quintali, botta ri sancu, 'n muturinu chiè 'un ciò putienu mettiri, prucciusi.
> 
> Maronna chi puzza! fumano come i turchi, ma poi perchè sti poveri turchi, mha, e lasciano una puzza di fumo, che non si riesce a togliere neanche cu quartari di ciauru, ci vulissuru cà nintra, 'un pocu di fimmini buttani, tutti ciaurusi, almeno ........ eh. Talè, sputano unnedarè, mancu ca ci misi u cartello che li invita a sputare nell'apposita sputacchhiera: 'un sanu mancu legghjiri, chi pritennu vha. l'altra volta un cretino, doveva sputare, spostò la sputacchiera e sputò a terra: gli dissi "ma chi minchia fai, ma si bestia!" e lui "sono educato, non volevo sporcare quel vaso": A mia mi parsi purpu, u chiamunu Ultimo, è certo è propio ultimo, anchi di fatti. E' sempre con un'amico, anche lui mienzu purpu, sempre o gabinetto, pari ca sà minassi ra matina a sira, occhiaie, rizzugnatu, mischinu.
> 
> ...


... prova a mettere un palo per la lap-dance, magari il livello migliora:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Spiegagli anche che, non deve metterlo in culo. Grazie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta ultimamente sei più scontroso del solito,i tuoi languori anali mal gestiti non devi farli pesare a noi.Gas è uno che merita rispetto....regolati di conseguenza!


C'è il panico di chiusura per chi non ha rimediato nulla durante l'estate


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> la mia arte ... mi sembra quasi, perle gettate nel fango ...
> qui c'è molta polvere ... una girata, una mossa di ventaglio ...
> la polvere s'innalza ... e acceca tutti ... tutti a tossire e a scappare.
> 
> ...


senti, cosa, come ti chiami....... qua è così. 

non sei ancora arrivata e già scassi la minchia. se ti va di ballare su quel minchia di tavolo lo fai così e alle mie condizioni, altrimenti ti pigghj i stigghj e te ne ritorni da dove sei venuta.

u capisti? e poi datti una mossa devi dirlo ad H7, è lui che fa le pulizie, stu fitenti. è napulitanu, il solito scansa fatiche. 
decidi in fretta.


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... prova a mettere un palo per la lap-dance, magari il livello migliora:mrgreen:


ecco ............... arrivau a sperta ........................ macari idda.................  ma chi minchia fù stamatina!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spiegagli anche che, non deve metterlo in culo. Grazie.


l'importante è che funzioni


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> C'è il panico di chiusura per chi non ha rimediato nulla durante l'estate


Ultimo, hai visto, un ospite nuovo, forza presto, muoviti, viri chi vole di viviri. 

testa di minchia, lassa stari a ballerina, ca 'ncora 'no sapi se resta.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> senti, cosa, come ti chiami....... qua è così.
> 
> non sei ancora arrivata e già scassi la minchia. se ti va di ballare su quel minchia di tavolo lo fai così e alle mie condizioni, altrimenti ti pigghj i stigghj e te ne ritorni da dove sei venuta.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


chi sa, che pelo morbido ... dietro questo modo rude ... 

E dillo, che si balla sul tavolo! Non mi dire, che intendi quello nel centro?

Va beh, con un po' di acrobazia e equilibrio ... la gamba la lancio ... 

scalza allora! ... mo vedo ... due calcoli ... 

fammi leggere il contratto, prima ... 

e chiama a quel fannullona di H7! ma non ha un assistente? 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Madò...siamo proprio su terra terra.... che termini, che volgarità.... che schifo..! 

Alle donne non si parla così..! alle donne se le devi trattare male devi farlo solo in un'occasione, a letto..! Poi magari le getti via, ma nel frattempo ti sei soddisfatto. ma che t'insegno a fare.. ma che ti scrivo a fare, troglodita..!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'importante è che funzioni



Si, scusami sorellina, non ricordavo che era un frociazzo.


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


si farfalla, gli ho dato un WE libero, va a scopare in umbria con il marito: potevo dirle di no?


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò...siamo proprio su terra terra.... che termini, che volgarità.... che schifo..!
> 
> Alle donne non si parla così..! alle donne se le devi trattare male devi farlo solo in un'occasione, a letto..! Poi magari le getti via, ma nel frattempo ti sei soddisfatto. ma che t'insegno a fare.. ma che ti scrivo a fare, troglodita..!!



Ciao

e chi lo sa, chi ha capito cosa e quanto? 

se sai ... sai ... 

se non sai ... sono guai ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, hai visto, un ospite nuovo, forza presto, muoviti, viri chi vole di viviri.
> 
> testa di minchia, lassa stari a ballerina, ca 'ncora 'no sapi se resta.



Si si lo lessi. Lo sto tenendo d'occhio a quel nick strambo quib..come cazzo si scrive. Un po mi sta sui maroni, se sbaglia lo butto fuori. Tranquillo tu, ritorna con minatina su... 

A ballerina..... mah... nun s'à da fare mi sa...... oscuro su una cosa ha ragione, sappiamo quale no?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e chi lo sa, chi ha capito cosa e quanto?
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh ok ho capito, l'hai data a Lui. Condoglianze vivissime.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Io*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si lo lessi. Lo sto tenendo d'occhio a quel nick strambo quib..come cazzo si scrive. Un po mi sta sui maroni, se sbaglia lo butto fuori. Tranquillo tu, ritorna con minatina su...
> 
> A ballerina..... mah... nun s'à da fare mi sa...... oscuro su una cosa ha ragione, sappiamo quale no?


Io ho ragione su tutto,quando non ho ragione è solo per non annoiarmi di aver ragione!


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh ok ho capito, l'hai data a Lui. Condoglianze vivissime.



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei sempre caro, nell'accompagnarmi in questo sentimento ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho ragione su tutto,quando non ho ragione è solo per non annoiarmi di aver ragione!


Ok, ora m'hai rotto..! e ti rispondo seriamente facendoti capire cosa è la ragione per noi siciliani, ok..!! ? La ragione per noi siciliani è la minchia, codesta ciolla appena la fai incazzare ti viene sbattuta in testa con la speranza di far rinsavire. Accertato ciò presentati a Lui e dagliene un colpo che magari con le dimensioni che tieni avviene il miracolo..!


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho ragione su tutto,quando non ho ragione è solo per non annoiarmi di aver ragione!


Ultimo, chistu è paru paru, non dargli più niente da bere, non lovedi? poi ni lassa a 'ntacca. ci deve pagare ancora quelli della scorsa settimana, e ti ho detto mille volte che non devi fare entrare per forza tutti quanti bussano.

come te lo devo dire in aramaico antico? 

tutto io, devo pensare a tutto io. vado a pisciare.

 CLAAAAAAUDIOOOOOOOO, finiscila cu sta cazzu di ballerina!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Tresor per te questo ed altro. Mi spieghi perchè mente t'accompagno allunghi la manina e ti cali leggermente.. 

Cioè no..! non spiegare ho capito, buongustaia sei..!


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si farfalla, gli ho dato un WE libero, va a scopare in umbria con il marito: potevo dirle di no?



Ciao Lui

e il contratto? me lo fai leggere? ... 

a mosca ceca, non è il caso ... 

mah, qualche pensierino mi sorge ... 
lo scopino non fa il suo lavoro, 
l'assistente scopa al trove ... 

mahhh ... spiegami tu.

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

*Oscuro*

Lui in lingua dialettale mi ha scritto: oscuro deve ancora pagarmi l'entrata nel club della scorsa settimana, puoi convincerlo tu a pagarmi in natura ? 


Oscù vedi un po tu adesso, io me ne lavo le mani.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, chistu è paru paru, non dargli più niente da bere, non lovedi? poi ni lassa a 'ntacca. ci deve pagare ancora quelli della scorsa settimana, e ti ho detto mille volte che non devi fare entrare per forza tutti quanti bussano.
> 
> come te lo devo dire in aramaico antico?
> 
> ...


lo fate l'happy hour?


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tresor per te questo ed altro. Mi spieghi perchè mente t'accompagno allunghi la manina e ti cali leggermente..
> 
> Cioè no..! non spiegare ho capito, buongustaia sei..!


Ciao 

tesoro caro ... 

mi abbasso, 
perché sei basso ... 

a cosa ti porta quella testolina ... 

sienne

ps: mi sa, che non ho capito ... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo fate l'happy hour?



Scrivi italiano che poi quel maiale capisce altro. Tzè ma tutto io devo spiegare, qua so ignoranti..!


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo fate l'happy hour?


signora, scusi, ma le pare il posto adatto?
succederebbe l'impossibile. Eviterei con tutte le mie forze, anche perchè a quell'ora io riposo in previsione della notte. Qui rimarrebbe Ultimo: s'immagina?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tesoro caro ...
> 
> ...


No.. no.. tu scrivendo testolina hai ben capito dove mettere la manina.. ehh si che hai capito..!  con la scusa che sei straniera evè? 

Ma qua tra calate manine e testoline il percorso è sempre quello.


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tesoro caro ...
> 
> ...



ahahahaha, ti futtiu.


hai capito benissimo. ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> signora, scusi, ma le pare il posto adatto?
> succederebbe l'impossibile. Eviterei con tutte le mie forze, anche perchè a quell'ora io riposo in previsione della notte. Qui rimarrebbe Ultimo: s'immagina?


vabbè ma qualcosa dovete fare.
Il locale è out
Potrebbe diventare in, le potenzialità ci sono... ma... ci vuole un'attrazione.
Dovresti invitare un personaggio famoso
Politici no, non li può più vedere nessuno.
Un personaggio dello spettacolo... uno che abbia carisma, che richiami gente, che faccia tendenza...
Non ti viene in mente nessuno?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> signora, scusi, ma le pare il posto adatto?
> succederebbe l'impossibile. Eviterei con tutte le mie forze, anche perchè a quell'ora io riposo in previsione della notte. Qui rimarrebbe Ultimo: s'immagina?



Testina...!! happy hour pausa per un aperitivo.. un salatino... qualcosa da spizzicare.. 



ma unni minchia capitavu iu.. unni!!!!!!!


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne, 
il contratto prevede un pagamento serale posticipato ad ogni fine spettacolo, in genere in natura. prendere o lasciare.





piss.......  ti conviene prendere


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma qualcosa dovete fare.
> Il locale è out
> Potrebbe diventare in, le potenzialità ci sono... ma... ci vuole un'attrazione.
> Dovresti invitare un personaggio famoso
> ...


Il divino​


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un personaggio dello spettacolo... uno che abbia carisma, che richiami gente, che faccia tendenza...
> Non ti viene in mente nessuno?


tempo fà avevo pensato al DIVINO. ho scoperto che cerca di fare fesse le commesse e a me questi tentativi infuttuosi non piacciono. fa fare a noi uomini la figura dei quaquaraquà.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sienne,
> il contratto prevede un pagamento serale posticipato ad ogni fine spettacolo, in genere in natura. prendere o lasciare.
> 
> 
> ...



Vado a pisciare.

PSSSSS vacci anche tu va.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No.. no.. tu scrivendo testolina hai ben capito dove mettere la manina.. ehh si che hai capito..!  con la scusa che sei straniera evè?
> 
> Ma qua tra calate manine e testoline il percorso è sempre quello.



Ciao

serio: 
la tua testa quella è ... non farmelo spiegare. 
se allungo la mano ... mentre m'accompagni
e mi devo chinare ... il problema sarà la tua altezza, 
scusa ... 

ok ... rettificato immagine ... altra angolatura ... 

puerco, cocino y marrano ... eso eres ... 
la cabeza ... siempre con estas cosas?  

no puede ser ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> serio:
> la tua testa quella è ... non farmelo spiegare.
> ...


auahahhaaaaaahaah lo spagnolo lessi e lo spagnolo capì..!!

Mi sto muto pensando a Lui che legge e.... 

Lui, suca.! scusa eh.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sienne,
> il contratto prevede un pagamento serale posticipato ad ogni fine spettacolo, in genere in natura. prendere o lasciare.
> 
> piss.......  ti conviene prendere



Ciao Lui

la vostra natura, 
non mi sta piacendo tanto ... 

è una forzatura per me ... 
rinchiudere tutto in quello spazzio. 

darò aria alla mia arte altrove ... 
dove sarà apprezzata ... 

grazie ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*

sienne ti ha mandato gentilmente a farintoculu, prima porta sinistra.. sempre dritto.. gira a destra apri la porta e ti getti nel cesso. fituso masculu sicilianu ca un sa fira a fari nianti..!


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> darò aria alla mia arte altrove ...
> dove sarà apprezzata ...
> ...


ma talè sta gran suca minchia comu mi vulissi pigghjari pò culo.

Ultimo, sbattila fuori a sta carusa, nun è bona pò locali, 'n lu viri ca è senza minni e senza culu? 


chi cazzu sta fannu ancora, 'un ci pierdiri tiempu.i


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> . fituso masculu sicilianu ca un sa fira a fari nianti..!


accussì mi parri. a me che ti ho dato la vita? la luce, che ti ho rimesso in carregiata.

è vero il proverbio, fati beni a iatta ca finisci ca vi ratta.


traduci cretino!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> accussì mi parri. a me che ti ho dato la vita? la luce, che ti ho rimesso in carregiata.
> 
> è vero il proverbio, fati beni a iatta ca finisci ca vi ratta.
> 
> ...


Ehm.... ogni tanto c'hai ragione, ma dobbiamo vantarcene ? SIIIIII!!


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

ecco qua! che aria siciliana! 

tutti sempre a succhiare ... e chi sa cosa ... 

e sempre ragione vogliono avere ... 

e trattano tutti come pezze ... 

che alla fine ... rotte rotte ... 

le vogliono ancora utilizzare ... 

madooooo ... che accoglienza!

sienne


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Claudio, io m'allontano, pensaci tu al club, mi raccomando non farti inculare da quell'ubriacone di oscuro.

sinceramente, dobbiamo riprendere la situazione in mano, ci sta scappando questo posto, solo gentaglia. ma come si fà.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Claudio, io m'allontano, pensaci tu al club, mi raccomando non farti inculare da quell'ubriacone di oscuro.
> 
> sinceramente, dobbiamo riprendere la situazione in mano, ci sta scappando questo posto, solo gentaglia. ma come si fà.



Come si può notare manco un moscerino si sente ...... e dire che di moscerini qua dentro c'è, ne, sono..! Si ho fatto un buon lavoro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Settembre 2013)

qualcuno ha qualche giorno di vacanza da regalarmi??


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> qualcuno ha qualche giorno di vacanza da regalarmi??



No, ma se vuoi il mio compare l'altro giorno mi parlava di un vibratore troppo vecchio e usurato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, ma se vuoi il mio compare l'altro giorno mi parlava di un vibratore troppo vecchio e usurato.


cioè tu in vacanza passi tutto il tempo a trastullarti con un vibratore?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cioè tu in vacanza passi tutto il tempo a trastullarti con un vibratore?



Scusa, ma che centro io? 

Il vibrator.... è di Lui, Lui..! capito ora?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, hai visto, un ospite nuovo, forza presto, muoviti, viri chi vole di viviri.
> 
> testa di minchia, lassa stari a ballerina, ca 'ncora 'no sapi se resta.


Colpito e affondato!


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Colpito e affondato!


Ultimo come mai il signore si lamente(ava). cosa ti avevo raccomandato? la pecora al lupo? vatti a fidare.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo come mai il signore si lamente(ava). cosa ti avevo raccomandato? la pecora al lupo? vatti a fidare.



Ciao Lui

ma perché ... perché ... perché ... ti lamenti?

perché fai fare una cosa, se già sai, che non sarà in grado di gestire?

perché ... piangere sul latte versato? ... perché?

buongiorno ... 

novità ...?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Il signore ti assicuro che non ha capito nulla. 

Marca male, ma bisogna dire che, lo stesso fatto che interagisce è positivo. Lo tengo d'occhio.


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> ma perché ... perché ... perché ... ti lamenti?
> 
> ...


cara, buongiorno anche a te, non è che mi lamento è che .................. vorrei responsabilizzarlo, vorrei che da solo riuscisse a fare qualcosa di più impegantivo che non siano solo pippe. ci mancava sta discussione della pippa per farlo andare in tilt.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> ma perché ... perché ... perché ... ti lamenti?
> 
> ...


Ma come ti permetti...!! ma guarda un po questa..!! ma rici unu chi savi a suppurtari.... un c'è nianti i fari! uno da la mano e loro si prendono tutto il braccio.... "se braccio vabbè... " u sacciu iu che si vorrebbero prendere, avutru chi vrazzu..! 


Intanto cara SiN ( cara per dire eh:incazzato: ) lascia stare il latte versato, costa caro e spesso è prezioso.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cara, buongiorno anche a te, non è che mi lamento è che .................. vorrei responsabilizzarlo, vorrei che da solo riuscisse a fare qualcosa di più impegantivo che non siano solo pippe. ci mancava sta discussione della pippa per farlo andare in tilt.



Si.. si.. intanto salutami a Minatina, ogni tanto a Minatuna la vedi evè?


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cara, buongiorno anche a te, non è che mi lamento è che .................. vorrei responsabilizzarlo, vorrei che da solo riuscisse a fare qualcosa di più impegantivo che non siano solo pippe. ci mancava sta discussione della pippa per farlo andare in tilt.



Caro Lui,

forse, dipende tutto dal nome ... 
sai, messaggi subliminali ecc. ... 
prova a chiamarlo il Primo ... 
vedrei, gli darà tanta di quella autostima,
e sicurezza ... che esploderà! 

provaci ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Qui sono IO. Qui nessuno può dirmi cosa e quando devo e perchè dovrei e forse era meglio se. Tutti i tempi insieme, ieri, oggi, domani: ogni minuto passa e andando lascia seppur per un attimo un che alla nostra vita. 
Vorrei essere libero da tutto ciò che è intorno a me, vorrei ritornare a vivere in un mondo dove nessuno e nulla possano vincolare le mie scelte, dove usi e consuetudini, abitudini, diritti e doveri non siano presenti. Esiste un mondo così? penso di no, tranne che sulla mia isola, piccola, a volte troppo piccola, così piccola che spesso sento l'esigenza di andare via, oltre, ma il mare in tempesta mi preclude la ricerca.
Resto qui sulla mia isola in attesa che cambi qualcosa, sperando (dovrei più osare che sperare) che s'avveri il sogno e che invece di navigare in un mare in tempesta possa godere della quiete.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Qui sono IO. Qui nessuno può dirmi cosa e quando devo e perchè dovrei e forse era meglio se. Tutti i tempi insieme, ieri, oggi, domani: ogni minuto passa e andando lascia seppur per un attimo un che alla nostra vita.
> *Vorrei essere libero da tutto ciò che è intorno a me, vorrei ritornare a vivere in un mondo dove nessuno e nulla può vincolare le mie scelte*, dove usi e consuetudini, abitudini, diritti e doveri non siano presenti. Esiste un mondo così? penso di no, tranne che sulla mia isola, piccola, a volte troppo piccola, così piccola che spesso sento l'esigenza di andare via, oltre, ma il mare in tempesta mi preclude la ricerca.
> Resto qui sulla mia isola in attesa che cambi qualcosa, sperando (dovrei più osare che sperare) che s'avveri il sogno e che invece di navigare in un mare in tempesta possa godere della quiete.


e chi non lo vorrebbe, ad una prima lettura? Poi io me lo figuro davvero, uno stato del genere... e mi vedo prigioniera dell'isolamento.
Non vedo una quiete, ma un silenzio.
Isolamento e progresso, isolamento e crescita, isolamento e appagamento... non possono convivere.
Un'autarchia emozionale è, secondo me, così povera di risorse che aprirsi allo scambio vale bene il prezzo di qualche limite.


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e mi vedo prigioniera dell'isolamento.
> Un'autarchia emozionale ...................


la mia è tutt'altro che _autarchia emozionale_: perchè devo avere questo limite? perchè, secondo il pensiero di quasi tutti, devo amare solamente una donna e non mi è permesso amarne due? perchè devo essere posto davanti ad una scelta, bianco o nero, scegliere quale delle due mi è più cara. Tanto vale rimanere su di un isola, anzi NELL'isola e continuare ad affrontare la burrasca fino a quando la mia zattera reggerà. E dopo?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Qui sono IO. Qui nessuno può dirmi cosa e quando devo e perchè dovrei e forse era meglio se. Tutti i tempi insieme, ieri, oggi, domani: ogni minuto passa e andando lascia seppur per un attimo un che alla nostra vita.
> Vorrei essere libero da tutto ciò che è intorno a me, vorrei ritornare a vivere in un mondo dove nessuno e nulla possano vincolare le mie scelte, dove usi e consuetudini, abitudini, diritti e doveri non siano presenti. Esiste un mondo così? penso di no, tranne che sulla mia isola, piccola, a volte troppo piccola, così piccola che spesso sento l'esigenza di andare via, oltre, ma il mare in tempesta mi preclude la ricerca.
> Resto qui sulla mia isola in attesa che cambi qualcosa, sperando (dovrei più osare che sperare) che s'avveri il sogno e che invece di navigare in un mare in tempesta possa godere della quiete.



Prova a viverti qualsiasi cosa come se la scelta l'avessi fatta tu, perchè la scelta è solo tua. vivila sempre e costantemente nella maniera migliore. Mai con ripensamenti che si prolungano nel tempo, d'altronde i ripensamenti li scegli sempre e solo tu, a meno che, delle influenze esterne non facciano risalire a galla quello che tu conosci e che eviti, fino a quando non prolunghi i ripensamenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la mia è tutt'altro che _autarchia emozionale_: perchè devo avere questo limite? perchè, secondo il pensiero di quasi tutti, devo amare solamente una donna e non mi è permesso amarne due? perchè devo essere posto davanti ad una scelta, bianco o nero, scegliere quale delle due mi è più cara. Tanto vale rimanere su di un isola, anzi NELL'isola e continuare ad affrontare la burrasca fino a quando la mia zattera reggerà. E dopo?


Aspè: io per autarchia emozionale intendevo l'isola, proprio.
per quanto riguarda la tua seconda domanda: se a loro due sta bene, di quello che pensa il resto del mondo te ne puoi pure fregare alla grandissima, secondo me.
Però... l'amore, sempre secondo me, deve avere come base il rispetto.
Quindi, se a una delle due, o entrambe, non sta bene... ti è permesso continuare ad amarle... ma non a vivere una doppia relazione con loro.
Proprio perchè l'amore non finisce con la fine di una relazione, come diceva giustamente Chiara giorni fa.
Io poi fatico a credere che davvero si possano amare due persone dello stesso amore... e se l'amore non è lo stesso, uno dei due non è amore... ma lo dico tanto per parlare, non escludo affatto che per te sia diverso, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

per autarchia emozionale ho inteso come un precludere ad altri, come una capacità di riuscire da soli, un non dare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per autarchia emozionale ho inteso come un precludere ad altri, come una capacità di riuscire da soli, un non dare.


In un certo senso. Ma non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
Se ami due donne, ci sono almeno 4 possibilità:
condividi con loro il tuo sentire e a loro sta bene... e vi organizzate di conseguenza.
non condividi tra loro il tuo sentire e vivi uno o entrambe i rapporti in un modo non sincero, qindi non dai libero accesso ai tuoi pensieri e alle tue emozioni ed inoltre prendi una decisione unilaterale.
Condividi con loro il tuo sentire e a loro non sta bene: non volendo/potendo operare una scelta, resti sull'isola, e vivi i tuoi amori da solo.
Condividi con loro il tuo sentire e a loro non sta bene: a questo punto scegli di rinunciare a vivere una parte della tua vita con una delle due.
In nessuna delle possibilità ti è precluso di amare... ma la prima appagherebbe solo il tuo egoismo(nel senso dei tuoi bisogni), ma per loro sarebbe un adattarsi ai tuoi bisogni, non una libera scelta... e la vedo grigia, sulla lunga distanza.
Però tu di fatto non rinunceresti a nulla: bada bene, solo tu.
Negli altri casi dovresti sempre rinunciare sia tu che loro a qualcosa, modificare le scelte per la propria vita, rinunciare a delle aspettative: frustrazione, delusione, inappagamento.
Non sono buone basi per un rapporto, e difficilmente entrambe i rapporti potrebbero sopravvivere.
Quello che non puoi fare non è amare due donne; non puoi invece pretendere che anche loro siano appagate da un rapporto non esclusivo. 
E dato che è inutile continuare a incaponirsi per avere l'impossibile... secondo me una scelta che comporti una rinuncia la dovrai fare... ma non perchè questo sia il pensiero comune.


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello che non puoi fare non è amare due donne; non puoi invece pretendere che anche loro siano appagate da un rapporto non esclusivo.


belle parole, nell'insieme ma nel particolare, dimmi: nelle lunghe storie d'amore d'amanti segrete, vuol dire che una delle due, moglie o amante, sono in grado di amare in una situazione di deficit o, viceversa, l'amore è tale da farle godere i pochi momenti come speciali e non pretendere la quantità bensì la qualità.


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

a quest'ora di ogni giorno c'è sempre una gran bella figa che deambula sotto il mio balcone. è un piacere.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a quest'ora di ogni giorno c'è sempre una gran bella figa che deambula sotto il mio balcone. è un piacere.


...sicuro che è la pescivendola!!!!
con tutti stì piatti che cucini....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> belle parole, nell'insieme ma nel particolare, dimmi: nelle lunghe storie d'amore d'amanti segrete, vuol dire che una delle due, moglie o amante, sono in grado di amare in una situazione di deficit o, viceversa, l'amore è tale da farle godere i pochi momenti come speciali e non pretendere la quantità bensì la qualità.


Amare una persona per me è provare un'insieme di emozioni ed essere disposta a fare per lei una serie(non definibile) di cose.
Mi sono resa conto, proprio ragionando sul post di Chiara, che l'amore per me non cessa con il finire del rapporto.
L'amore resta dentro di me.
Però...
Io esisto ed ho diritto anche io a soddisfare i miei bisogni, a non vivere quella situazione di deficit che alla lunga... quella sì, può far finire l'amore, perchè il sentirsi obbligati a vivere esclusivamente in funzione dei bisogni di un altro a me sta molto, molto stretto. E allora il senso di privazione può trasformarsi in disaffezione ed astio.
Nell'esclusività di un rapporto io non cerco la quantità... ma la qualità. Quella che mi permette di vivere un rapporto come io lo vorrei, senza dover esitare quando banalmente si vuole chiamare una persona perchè magari in quel momento... senza dover evitare certi argomenti o certe domande tipo... dove sei? 
Questo non perchè sia il modo giusto o quello sbagliato, ma perchè è il modo che sento io, che desidero io.
...
Ma tu... che chiedi la liberalità e lo svincolo, saresti poi disposto a concedere altrettanto?


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sicuro che è la pescivendola!!!!
> con tutti stì piatti che cucini....


magari fosse la pescivendola. 
dietro al banco ci sta un omino piccolo e baffuto; è per questo che riesco a comprare sempre il pesce fresco. 

Non ho distrazioni.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sicuro che è la pescivendola!!!!
> con tutti stì piatti che cucini....


:risata:


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma tu... che chiedi la liberalità e lo svincolo, saresti poi disposto a concedere altrettanto?


un altro plauso.

NO. sinceramente NO. Se amassi, come io intendo l'amare, non riuscirei: al contrario, significherebbe non amare.

Questo è anche il voler rivivere fuori dall'isola. Forse è così, per me come per tanti altri, perchè l'amore ci è stato inculcato in questo modo, nostro, possessivo, intransigente, non deludente, chechè diciamo o pensiamo di fare.



aggiungo, in merito al post di Chiara che tu decanti e che io non ho avuto la fortuna di leggere, anzi se mi passi il DDD dove trovarlo, te ne sarei grato, è vero che l'amore non passa. conservo ancora un angolo per una persona speciale con cui ho vissuto una storia speciale nonostante siano trascorsi moooooolti anni dall'ultimo incontro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> un altro plauso.
> 
> NO. sinceramente NO. Se amassi, come io intendo l'amare, non riuscirei: al contrario, significherebbe non amare.
> 
> Questo è anche il voler rivivere fuori dall'isola. Forse è così, per me come per tanti altri, perchè l'amore ci è stato inculcato in questo modo, nostro, possessivo, intransigente, non deludente, chechè diciamo o pensiamo di fare.


Eh. Vedi anche tu che allora non si può pretendere per altri ciò che noi stessi non vorremmo.
Dalle mie parti dicono che non si può andare in chiesa restando a casa... a qualcosa dobbiamo sempre rinunciare, per poter ottenere quello a cui teniamo di più.
Prima dobbiamo capire qual'è la cosa più importante, quella alla quale non possiamo rinunciare, di cui non possiamo fare a meno e poi lottare per quella.
Ma c'è un motivo: siamo esseri limitati, già facciamo fatica a gestire una cosa sola per volta in modo decente... tentare di gestirne più d'una diventa dispersivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?p=1188750#post1188750


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

_"L'amore vero non muore mai, non dovrebbe mai morire: *perché se tu ami veramente una persona vuoi il suo bene anche se non è il tuo*."_ cit. Chiara Matraini.

ecco, questo è quello che avrei voluto sentire nel DDD che avevo aperto tempo prima e alla domanda posta.


potrebbe-anche-essere-interessante-e-serio-astenersi-perditempo


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma c'è un motivo: siamo esseri limitati, già facciamo fatica a gestire una cosa sola per volta in modo decente... tentare di gestirne più d'una diventa dispersivo.


secondo me non è così: ci è stato inculcato così: nell'essere umano, al naturale, prima di ogni pessimo insegnamento ricevuto, secondo me, da primate, le cose viaggiano in un altro modo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me non è così: ci è stato inculcato così: nell'essere umano, al naturale, prima di ogni pessimo insegnamento ricevuto, secondo me, da primate, le cose viaggiano in un altro modo.



Tu per capire e scusami la parola capire, dovevi essere tradito. E non è detto che nel percorso del tradimento avresti sviluppato quello che in maniera magnifica ha scritto Sbriciolata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me non è così: ci è stato inculcato così: nell'essere umano, al naturale, prima di ogni pessimo insegnamento ricevuto, secondo me*, da primate, le cose viaggiano in un altro modo*.


... i primati, con tutto il rispetto, stanno ancora appesi ai rami degli alberi, però.


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... i primati, con tutto il rispetto, stanno ancora appesi ai rami degli alberi, però.


senza dubbio. 

io intendevo altro. va bene lo stesso. 

oggi sono stato troppo serio, non lo farò più, anche perchè sono così complesso che aVVolte non mi capisco neanche io, figurati chi mi legge o malauguratamente chi mi ascolta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> senza dubbio.
> 
> io intendevo altro. va bene lo stesso.
> 
> oggi sono stato troppo serio, non lo farò più, anche perchè sono così complesso che aVVolte non mi capisco neanche io, figurati chi mi legge o malauguratamente chi mi ascolta.


per il verde: l'ho capito, ma la risposta per me è la stessa

per il rosso: peccato...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Attia ti pare, pimmia sei nero su bianco.


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*

Chiara io continuo a non capire,a non capirti.Quando hai da scrivere cose di spessore,scrivile a me privatamente,che senso ha esternarle in questo posto?perle ai porci,cosa minchia ti aspetti da sti 4 cialtroni che popolano questo sito?Quando aprirai gli occhi?,ma leggi cosa cazzo scrivono?,leggi il loro mediocre incedere?percepisci l'olezzo delle loro vite di merda?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Che brutta cosa l'inutilità del volere in qualsiasi maniera, apparire. 

Ma apparire per cosa? per chi?

E alla fine ci vuole tanta pazienza, perchè in ognuno di noi dentro qualcosa tormenta, forse è a quello che bisogna pensare? dare spazio per fluttuare senza irritarsi e pensare sempre, dietro qualcosa c'è e alla fine qualcosa cerca. 

Eh ma c'è ne vuole pazienza a sopportare. 

Per chi sopporta me, grazie. 

Ma un andate a fanculo mi esce spontaneo, almeno come sfogo. :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Un pensiero mi va al defunto Lui, e per ricordarlo qua, nel suo treddì, e nella sua simpatia che spesso si trasforma in antipa... ops empatia, colgo l'occasione per andare al bar e.....dedicargli un pasticcino....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Mi è semblato di vedele un gatto...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi è semblato di vedele un gatto...


E che gatto


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

di certo è perchè cìè la topa.................... e che topa


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E che gatto





Lui ha detto:


> di certo è perchè cìè la topa.................... e che topa


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo, tu chi sei lavecchina con gli occhiali? ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, tu chi sei lavecchina con gli occhiali? ahahahah


Io sono io, tu sei tu, lui è un cretino. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Un sacciu i picchì mi vinni ntiesta na cuosa strana, ma tu ta firi a cucinari u picciuni? 

auahahahhaahah


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

ieri è successo qualcosa che dovrei sapere? 

notavo che è da uon po che me la vedo più grossa. secondo me è il bicchiere di vino in più alla sera che provoca questo effetto, o forse anche la birra del venerdì e del sabato sera. devi trovare rimedio altrimenti mi si ingrossa troppo e poi riportarla alla normalità è dura.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Vado al bar, mangio e bevo sperando di smaltire quella sensazione di bruciore allo stomaco che qualcunA qua dentro mi da ultimamente esternando la propria cultura senza dare un minimo di contributo che non sia soltanto l'apparire interno che ha. 


A sbattissi o muru ci spardassi i mutanni e a facissi grirari rumpennuci puru u culu, na vuota fattu chistu accuminciassi arrè piffarici accapiri ca ntò culu ci ficcavu puru a so curtura..!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar, mangio e bevo sperando di smaltire quella sensazione di bruciore allo stomaco che qualcunA qua dentro mi da ultimamente esternando la propria cultura senza dare un minimo di contributo che non sia soltanto l'apparire interno che ha.


Si può sempre imparare non è mai tropo tardi


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar, mangio e bevo sperando di smaltire quella sensazione di bruciore allo stomaco che qualcunA qua dentro mi da ultimamente esternando la propria cultura senza dare un minimo di contributo che non sia soltanto l'apparire interno che ha.
> 
> 
> A sbattissi o muru ci spardassi i mutanni e a facissi grirari rumpennuci puru u culu, na vuota fattu chistu accuminciassi arrè piffarici accapiri ca ntò culu ci ficcavu puru a so curtura..!


bedda matri, chi fù.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Si può sempre imparare non è mai tropo tardi



:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Clà, ma tu.................... e palle i ttieni? 

scurnacchiatu comma sì, o dicissitu a na vuagliuna ca ci faceste e ccuorna?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Compàà! ho imparato una parola nuova in latino..!! Mutandis- mutande.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compàà! ho imparato una parola nuova in latino..!! Mutandis- mutande.


no, non è vero, ti prendono in giro, diciamo così: Mutandis è un alieno con la capacità di mutare, cambiare il proprio aspetto e renderlo al nostro, proprio come un  di noi terrestri. 

 Caludio, fatti furbo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, non è vero, ti prendono in giro, diciamo così: Mutandis è un alieno con la capacità di mutare, cambiare il proprio aspetto e renderlo al nostro, proprio come un  di noi terrestri.
> 
> Caludio, fatti furbo.



St'infami..!! 


Grazie compà... veramente.... GRAZIE..!


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> St'infami..!!
> 
> 
> Grazie compà... veramente.... GRAZIE..!


ma grazie di chè: fra noi. anzi da oggi ti chiamerò Frà, come diminuitivo di Fratello.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma grazie di chè: fra noi. anzi da oggi ti chiamerò Frà, come diminuitivo di Fratello.



Sei davvero caro...

Si ok, mi sta bene Frà, se mi permetti anche io vorrei chiamarti con un diminutivo, ti chiamerò stru, come diminutivo di strunzo..


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

sei un pezzo di m bipppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp ed inoltre ti volevo anche dire che il tuo culo è cosi largo che c'entra anche un c biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppp. 


vaffanculo. ti metto in ignore.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei davvero caro...
> 
> Si ok, mi sta bene Frà, se mi permetti anche io vorrei chiamarti con un diminutivo, ti chiamerò stru, come diminutivo di strunzo..


Quindi io ti devo chiamare cognatino?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*

Sono due gg che non ho il
Tempo di collegarmi. Entro ora, apro 3 3d e in ordine ci stai provando con Nordica Calipso e con la ragazza nuova....
Senza parole


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi io ti devo chiamare cognatino?


questa è forte, ma lui capirà, lo stronzo. gli avevo dato tutto, anche l'onore del Fra. hai visto come ha risposto. l'ho messo in ignore. se dovesse scrivere qualcosa me lo dici tu, amore mio.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono due gg che non ho il
> Tempo di collegarmi. Entro ora, apro 3 3d e in ordine ci stai provando con Nordica Calipso e con la ragazza nuova....
> Senza parole


no, con calipso no, il freddo mi da fastidio ai denti per via delle gengive sensibili. con le altre passo il tempo, sai come sono .....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

*Lui, Ultimo*

Andate ad imboscarvi in un luogo privato...... per favore.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Andate ad imboscarvi in un luogo privato...... per favore.


perchè secondo te dove sei, ai giardini pubblici? piuttosto, tu, frocetto, la tessera ce l'hai?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei un pezzo di m bipppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp ed inoltre ti volevo anche dire che il tuo culo è cosi largo che c'entra anche un c biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppp.
> 
> 
> Weeeeeeee che sono ste confidenze stru!! è vero che siamo frà..! ma insomma eh.. un po di contegno..!
> ...










farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi io ti devo chiamare cognatino?



Con quegli occhi puoi chiamarmi come tu vuoi.... basta che non mi chiami nè fra nè stru.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa è forte, ma lui capirà, lo stronzo. gli avevo dato tutto, anche l'onore del Fra. hai visto come ha risposto. l'ho messo in ignore. se dovesse scrivere qualcosa me lo dici tu, amore mio.




Stronzo, beota, coglione, minchianica,culuruttu, sienzapalli, sienzacapiddi, sienzapilanculu, manciabananiatrarimientu.


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa è forte, ma lui capirà, lo stronzo. gli avevo dato tutto, anche l'onore del Fra. hai visto come ha risposto. l'ho messo in ignore. se dovesse scrivere qualcosa me lo dici tu, amore mio.


amore mio un cazzo negro 

quindi non è finita solo la sabbia,ma anche la terra,l'acqua e l'aria.

resta solo il fuoco.  del mio lanciafiamme


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> amore mio un cazzo negro
> 
> quindi non è finita solo la sabbia,ma anche la terra,l'acqua e l'aria.
> 
> resta solo il fuoco.  del mio lanciafiamme



Posso permettermi di dirti una cosa?


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> amore mio un cazzo negro
> 
> quindi non è finita solo la sabbia,ma anche la terra,l'acqua e l'aria.
> 
> resta solo il fuoco. del mio lanciafiamme


ma tu ................................. chi sei?


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, con calipso no, il freddo mi da fastidio ai denti per via delle gengive sensibili. con le altre passo il tempo, sai come sono .....



Chissà perchè non mi sento nemmeno offesa! ... scusate.. io in codesto 3d non ero mai entrata..! me ne vo... subito! Oggi giornata di merda..


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Chissà perchè non mi sento nemmeno offesa! ... scusate.. io in codesto 3d non ero mai entrata..! me ne vo... subito! Oggi giornata di merda..



Ti posso capire.... che dirti ? oltre quel defIciente ci sono anche io. Non fraintendere, confermo che anche io sono cretino.


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu ................................. chi sei?


l'ultima cosa che i tuoi occhi terrorizzati e morenti vedranno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè secondo te dove sei, ai giardini pubblici? piuttosto, tu, frocetto, la tessera ce l'hai?


No a me hanno dato quella etero :sonar:

Vabbè allora andate in bagno. Potreste urtare la sensibilità degli ospiti del club.




Sti manager da 4 soldi... tzè


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No a me hanno dato quella etero :sonar:
> 
> Vabbè allora andate in bagno. Potreste urtare la sensibilità degli ospiti del club.
> 
> ...



Aòòòò ma che centro ioo?? Perchè devo andarci io in bagno con lui? t'ha fatto male per caso?


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Chissà perchè non mi sento nemmeno offesa! ... scusate.. io in codesto 3d non ero mai entrata..! me ne vo... subito! Oggi giornata di merda..


perchè dovresti sentirti offesa? qui si scherza e si litiga con la stessa veemenza. solamente i e le serie non possono entrarci ed anche i e le troppo colte. il resto si. sempre. l'importante è la tessera.

per la giornata di oggi, mangia del riso molto cotto o delle patate lesse: vedrai che ti sistemi.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè dovresti sentirti offesa? qui si scherza e si litiga con la stessa veemenza. solamente i e le serie non possono entrarci ed anche i e le troppo colte. il resto si. sempre. l'importante è la tessera.
> 
> per la giornata di oggi, mangia del riso molto cotto o delle patate lesse: vedrai che ti sistemi.


Per giornata di merda dici che intendeva la diarrea? madò ma come fai?


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per giornata di merda dici che intendeva la diarrea? madò ma come fai?


cretino, è inutile che tu mi faccia delle domande, cretino. Ti ho messo in ignore. si, la diarrea.


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè dovresti sentirti offesa? qui si scherza e si litiga con la stessa veemenza. solamente i e le serie non possono entrarci ed anche i e le troppo colte. il resto si. sempre. l'importante è la tessera.
> 
> per la giornata di oggi, mangia del riso molto cotto o delle patate lesse: vedrai che ti sistemi.



ahahahaah in effetti potrebbe essere un'idea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aòòòò ma che centro ioo?? Perchè devo andarci io in bagno con lui? t'ha fatto male per caso?



ti rode che io possa parlare con lui?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè dovresti sentirti offesa? qui si scherza e si litiga con la stessa veemenza. solamente i e le serie non possono entrarci ed anche i e le troppo colte. il resto si. sempre. l'importante è la tessera.
> 
> per la giornata di oggi, mangia del riso molto cotto o delle patate lesse: vedrai che ti sistemi.


Quindi io non sarei nè seria nè colta
GRAZIE


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cretino, è inutile che tu mi faccia delle domande, cretino. Ti ho messo in ignore. si, la diarrea.



Ciccio... e chi minchia ti avrebbe incollato quello che ho scritto ah!! chi?? 

Sei proprio rincoglionito..!! fattelo dire stru.!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi io non sarei nè seria nè colta
> GRAZIE


ed io che ho usato il traduttore. .....:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ahahahaah in effetti potrebbe essere un'idea!!!!!!!!!!


è un'idea. stai con noi, se ti va. non sempre però altrimenti poi ci stufiamo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti rode che io possa parlare con lui?



Ohhhh bedda matri santissima... Lui ha colpito..! 


No no tranquillo, mi conosci no? scrivo sempre uno schifo, e non si capisce mai quello che intendo, detto ciò me ne esco fuori e entrate voi due assieme, auguri e figli masculi.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi io non sarei nè seria nè colta
> GRAZIE


che centra, tu sei speciale.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ohhhh bedda matri santissima... Lui ha colpito..!
> 
> 
> No no tranquillo, mi conosci no? scrivo sempre uno schifo, e non si capisce mai quello che intendo, detto ciò me ne esco fuori e entrate voi due assieme, auguri e figli masculi.



ottimo prendo annuncia. ... :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che centra, tu sei speciale.




Condoglianze. ....hahahaahah


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ottimo prendo annuncia. ... :rotfl:


ata?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Condoglianze. ....hahahaahah


auahahahahahahahaa :up:


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Condoglianze. ....hahahaahah


non ho capito.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che centra, tu sei speciale.


Leccaculo!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ata?


no


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ho capito.


già. ... capirai. ...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no


Ok capito annuncia...to? ehehe già tradisci lui...





Pssss hai scritto annuncia non annuccia, te capiì pirlone!


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> già. ... capirai. ...


non ho nulla da capire.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok capito annuncia...to? ehehe già tradisci lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


acqua


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ho nulla da capire.


hahaahahaahhqqhqhqhqhqhqqhqhqhhahahahahaahahahahhahqqhqhqh


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

è ripassata quella con il culo bello. è un capolavoro. ma non solamente il culo, tutta nell'insieme. ha un portamento ed una presenza notevoli.


mi assento un attimo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è ripassata quella con il culo bello. è un capolavoro. ma non solamente il culo, tutta nell'insieme. ha un portamento ed una presenza notevoli.
> 
> 
> mi assento un attimo


Puoi snche non tornare 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi snche non tornare
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Ti spiego, così ti tranquillizzi, Lui è siculo, per certi versi è fedele, molto fedele soprattutto alla minatina, se vuoi vacci, sta in bagno a.... indovina a fare cosa.. 

Poi se non vuole tornare e scendere giù come uno stronzo quando tira l'acqua.... no problem..!

Scusate l'intrusione.


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

rieccomi.


clà, è bidduna, mariaaaaa, bedda bedda bedda. 

occhi azzurri/grigi enormi, labbra giuste, carnose ma non troppo, una seconda, 1,70 circa, aveva il tacco 15 era più alta di me, bona, bonazza, castana scura, sicula. 

non ho voluto chiedere il num di telefono, mi sembrava troppo presto: che dici ho sbagliato? passa tutti i giorni, lavora qua vicino, quindi tutto senza fretta, altrimenti si monta la testa e poi mi fa perdere troppo tempo. invece così, quasi disinteressato, anzi disinteressato, vedrai ..............


ma che bella giornata oggi.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> rieccomi.
> 
> 
> clà, è bidduna, mariaaaaa, bedda bedda bedda.
> ...



Wuauu...! 

Nahh questi approcci o tattiche non le condivido, o perlomeno le condivido nel primo approccio, dopo invece ci vuole sicurezza e movimenti e gesti espliciti da subito. Da far capire esattamente che la vuoi e se non te la da non te ne frega una minchia, tanto se vuoi ne trovi un'altra, ma questo con sottigliezza perchè deve stare tutto nell'aria e tu devi comandare l'aria che gira attorno a voi, farla percepire per come tu la crei. Se lei non dovesse seguirti e sembrare restia, meglio ancora..! vuol dire che puoi divertiti di più fregandotene del suo atteggiamento-risposte per fargli capire che tu non te la bevi e che sai che dipende tutto da te. 

Domani offrile qualcosa, e se dice si, quel qualcosa glielo metti direttamente in bocca creando..


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

madonna come sei terra terra. ci vuole savuarfer. sai di cosa parlo. savuarfer: è francese, tu non so se capisci. significa saperci fare. impara. SAVUARFER.

tutto io devo spiegarti.


ma unni finiu Missacacia: sarà dduci comu o mele? a mia mi pari di si.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

SAVUARFER.. ok, memorizzato compà, grazie..! 


Missacacia... è giovane sai,, carne fresca compà, ruci ruci avi a essiri..! T'ummaggini mittiricci i manu in capu i vuci ca avissi a ghiccari? Mariaaaaaaaaaaaa.. mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Canciamu riscussu chi dici?


----------



## lolapal (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> rieccomi.
> 
> 
> clà, è bidduna, mariaaaaa, bedda bedda bedda.
> ...


Scusate, ma io non capisco. A che pro? Voglio dire: a che servono gli sguardi, i sorrisi, le parole... a chi servono? Veramente, vorrei capire cosa passa per la testa di un uomo. Non mi ero mai resa conto di certe cose, forse non le volevo vedere, non lo so. E questa nuova consapevolezza, in qualche maniera, credo che traspare nei miei atteggiamenti e allora attira di nuovo sguardi, sorrisi, parole... io non avevo idea, o forse ora me ne accorgo, mentre prima, per difesa, forse, non volevo vedere.
Ricordando vecchi episodi, credo di aver fatto soffrire, una persona in particolare, anni fa, e me ne dispiace tanto, adesso, perché non avevo idea e non ho idea ancora adesso di cosa significa per un uomo essere respinto o accolto; cosa è che lo smuove, anche se tu sei già impegnata o lui è già impegnato...
Non lo so, scusate, non c'entra niente, qui in genere vi divertite a ca**eggiare e io la metto su questioni serie... scusate...


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> rieccomi.
> 
> 
> clà, è bidduna, mariaaaaa, bedda bedda bedda.
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuauu...!
> 
> Nahh questi approcci o tattiche non le condivido, o perlomeno le condivido nel primo approccio, dopo invece ci vuole sicurezza e movimenti e gesti espliciti da subito. Da far capire esattamente che la vuoi e se non te la da non te ne frega una minchia, tanto se vuoi ne trovi un'altra, ma questo con sottigliezza perchè deve stare tutto nell'aria e tu devi comandare l'aria che gira attorno a voi, farla percepire per come tu la crei. Se lei non dovesse seguirti e sembrare restia, meglio ancora..! vuol dire che puoi divertiti di più fregandotene del suo atteggiamento-risposte per fargli capire che tu non te la bevi e che sai che dipende tutto da te.
> 
> Domani offrile qualcosa, e se dice si, quel qualcosa glielo metti direttamente in bocca creando..





Lui ha detto:


> madonna come sei terra terra. ci vuole savuarfer. sai di cosa parlo. savuarfer: è francese, tu non so se capisci. significa saperci fare. impara. SAVUARFER.
> 
> tutto io devo spiegarti.
> 
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> SAVUARFER.. ok, memorizzato compà, grazie..!
> 
> 
> Missacacia... è giovane sai,, carne fresca compà, ruci ruci avi a essiri..! T'ummaggini mittiricci i manu in capu i vuci ca avissi a ghiccari? Mariaaaaaaaaaaaa.. mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...



bonjour finesse 

sono tornata siete contenti? vi sono mancata un pochino? io malata


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Canciamu riscussu chi dici?


Clà, capisco la tua mascolinità sicula, però mi sembri un bel po arrapatizzo. Sfogati in qualche modo. Se vuoi posso prestarti la mia bambola gonfiabile. è un nuovo tipo, con il sonoro. è un piacere, rispetto a quelle di prima questa è tutta un'altra cosa. inoltre è autopulente. una magnificenza.

ta mannu?


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusate, ma io non capisco. A che pro? Voglio dire: a che servono gli sguardi, i sorrisi, le parole... a chi servono? Veramente, vorrei capire cosa passa per la testa di un uomo. Non mi ero mai resa conto di certe cose, forse non le volevo vedere, non lo so. E questa nuova consapevolezza, in qualche maniera, credo che traspare nei miei atteggiamenti e allora attira di nuovo sguardi, sorrisi, parole... io non avevo idea, o forse ora me ne accorgo, mentre prima, per difesa, forse, non volevo vedere.
> Ricordando vecchi episodi, credo di aver fatto soffrire, una persona in particolare, anni fa, e me ne dispiace tanto, adesso, perché non avevo idea e non ho idea ancora adesso di cosa significa per un uomo essere respinto o accolto; cosa è che lo smuove, anche se tu sei già impegnata o lui è già impegnato...
> Non lo so, scusate, non c'entra niente, qui in genere vi divertite a ca**eggiare e io la metto su questioni serie... scusate...


scusa ti rispondo dopo.




VIOLETTA, biddazza mia, ma chi fu? sempre malata a picciridda. vengo io a curarti? ti sfogji e passa tutto. amore come stai adesso?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Uhm... personalmente scherzo, ma nel contesto faccio uscire quello che teoricamente è il maschio, e non ne esce fuori un qualcosa di bello, la colpa però non sta soltanto nel maschio ehehe sta anche nella femmina, e non ne esce una femmina pulita, anzi direi sempre personalmente che ne esce proprio male sta femminuzza, perchè basta poco per renderla partecipe e plasmarla nelle proprie mani. Non vi piace quello che ho scritto? peccato, perchè nella mia realtà e sto parlando di realtà ,non del forum, è proprio per come ho scritto sopra. Con una piccola sottigliezza, quella sottigliezza che mi fa divertire senza alla fine cercare nulla, e beninteso ci sono confini che non oltrepasso e sono quelli della decenza uniti allo scherzo ma con la forza di sapere che volendo o non volendo, sono io che dirigo il gioco, vedete un po voi cosa trarne come finale.

Lui non t'incazzare se succede un macello, :carneval: giuro che da ora mi sto muto. cioè continuo a scherzare


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa ti rispondo dopo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un pò meglio mio caro Lui,
ho visto che hai acquistato un'altra ammiratrice dall'altra parte 

vuoi che glielo spieghiamo noi che invece sussurri parole dolci? :up:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bonjour finesse
> 
> sono tornata siete contenti? vi sono mancata un pochino? io malata



:bacio:ancora non sei del tutto guarita tesoro?


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non lo so, scusate, non c'entra niente, qui in genere vi divertite a caZZeggiare e io la metto su questioni serie... scusate...


*Avevi erroneamente messo gli asterischi al posto degli zeta. 
*
sappi che qua puoi tutto.

 è un piacere averti tra di noi. qui si cazzeggia. si, avvolte si parla anche di cose serie, avvolte si litiga. è come in un club vero, succede di tutto, succede di incontrare belle donne e uomini catastrofici, vedi Ultimo, ma anche belli e soprattutto affascinanti, vedi me. 

quello che tu dici, sguardi  sorrisi parole fanno parte di un contesto, di un momento, fanno parte di quel savuarfeir di cui prima. lo sappiamo, ne siamo consapevoli e certi e usiamo tutto questo, ma anche altro, per cercare di accaparrarci le donne che secondo noi lo meritano. 

è tutto sottinteso. 

SALLO.


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> un pò meglio mio caro Lui,
> ho visto che hai acquistato un'altra ammiratrice dall'altra parte
> 
> vuoi che glielo spieghiamo noi che invece sussurri parole dolci? :up:


se vuoi, ma vedrai che se ne accorgerà da sola. tempo al tempo.

mi piaci sempre di più.


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:ancora non sei del tutto guarita tesoro?


sto in via di guarigione, ho avuto una reazione allergica da farmaco e quindi le innumerevoli bolle che hanno coperto il mio corpo stanno sparendo :up:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sto in via di guarigione, ho avuto una reazione allergica da farmaco e quindi le innumerevoli bolle che hanno coperto il mio corpo stanno sparendo :up:



Bene!! :smile: sono contento per la guarigione e per la tua presenza che qua dentro vale tanto.


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene!! :smile: sono contento per la guarigione e per la tua presenza che qua dentro vale tanto.





:inlove: grazie, voi mi siete mancati tanto!!!


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :inlove: grazie, voi mi siete mancati tanto!!!


cosa fai, mi dai del voi? ma smettilaaaa.


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa fai, mi dai del voi? ma smettilaaaa.




già...


 :mrgreen: mi siete veramente mancati!!!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

Senza parole..............







Bentornata Viola


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *Avevi erroneamente messo gli asterischi al posto degli zeta.
> *
> sappi che qua puoi tutto.
> 
> ...


Savuarfer..!! togli la i.


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza parole..............
> 
> Bentornata Viola


mi pare giusto. Avresti forse qualcosa su cui obiettare? 

hai conosciuto Miss Acacia? è dolce come il miele.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

L'uomo è stanco, si prende una pausa per andare al bar. itiafarituttiafanculu! un sugnu ncazzatu un sugnu arrabiatu ma un sugnu mancu babbu natali..! quindi o bar ci vaiu sulu..!! ecchecchez!


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza parole..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:inlove:
:inlove:
:inlove:


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :inlove:
> :inlove:
> :inlove:


occhio, ha un'arma a doppio taglio.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> occhio, ha un'arma a doppio taglio.


Si ma la uso con te
Sei tu che mi tradisci
Lei povera non ha colpe


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma la uso con te
> Sei tu che mi tradisci
> Lei povera non ha colpe



Giustissimo..! 


Peccato che non sei violenta... uff... :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma la uso con te
> Sei tu che mi tradisci
> Lei povera non ha colpe


ma come non ha colpe!  mi manda mp con lei in bella vista come l'ha fatta mamma: altro che. e ti dirò, è pure na bella ............... donna.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma come non ha colpe!  mi manda mp con lei in bella vista come l'ha fatta mamma: altro che. e ti dirò, è pure na bella ............... donna.


E quindi?
Tu avresti dovuto dirle "sono un uomo impegnato, non mi interessa"


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma come non ha colpe! mi manda mp con lei in bella vista come l'ha fatta mamma: altro che. e ti dirò, è pure na bella ............... donna.




:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

perchè vuoi farci litigare? adesso tutte foto col burka ti mando!!!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> perchè vuoi farci litigare? adesso tutte foto col burka ti mando!!!


Lo conosco ormai non ti preoccupare
Ogni occasione é buona e poi fa il santarellino


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> perchè vuoi farci litigare? adesso tutte foto col burka ti mando!!!



Minchia..!! non solo missacacia, puru tu! anvedi il mio compare come lavora.. auahahahahahahahaha


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo conosco ormai non ti preoccupare
> Ogni occasione é buona e poi fa il santarellino




:bacio: a te farfallina!





Lui :incazzato:


----------



## lolapal (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *Avevi erroneamente messo gli asterischi al posto degli zeta.
> *
> sappi che qua puoi tutto.
> 
> ...


Non ci ho capito un granché, ma deve essere un problema mio... 
Grazie lo stesso... a tuo modo sei dolce...


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non ci ho capito un granché, ma deve essere un problema mio...
> Grazie lo stesso... a tuo modo *sei dolce*...


Tipo miele di ACACIA?


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> adesso tutte foto col burka ti mando!!!


molto sexy, così dai buchini, vedo non vedo.........



ne sai una più del diavolo


----------



## lolapal (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Tipo miele di ACACIA?


preferisco quello di arancia...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Settembre 2013)

buon pomeriggio... è qui che si fanno le orgIe?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buon pomeriggio... è qui che si fanno le orgIe?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si,mettiti a 90...che tocca a te...!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mettiti a 90...che tocca a te...!


Prima raccontami la tua esperienza, da esperto.....devo capire come funziona ed anche se può o non può piacermi. Sarebbbe la prima volta. E già non mi attira. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> preferisco quello di arancia...


qui ceneèatinchitè.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qui ceneèatinchitè.


corbezzolo...


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Prima raccontami la tua esperienza, da esperto.....devo capire come funziona ed anche se può o non può piacermi. Sarebbbe la prima volta. E già non mi attira. :mrgreen:


C'è poco da capire,io sto sempre dietro,quindi posso raccontarti quello che palesemente non ti interessa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> mi dichiaro, _*Sono passivo*_. Ecco ora lo detto.


ahhh capito.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ahhh capito.


Di culo sono passivo è vero!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Ai due cialtroni...! smettetela di aprire treddì inutili.  cretini..!


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ai due cialtroni...! smettetela di aprire treddì inutili. cretini..!



lo stavo per scrivere io.... ti quoto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Debra (26 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è ripassata quella con il culo bello. è un capolavoro. ma non solamente il culo, tutta nell'insieme. ha un portamento ed una presenza notevoli.
> 
> 
> mi assento un attimo


ho trovato questo per te....



Dio o qualcun altro continua a creare le donne e a mandarlein giro, e una ha il culo troppo grosso, l'altra le tette troppo piccole, una èpazza e l'altra è suonata, una ha la mania della religione e l'altra legge lefoglie del tè, una non riesce a controllare le scoregge, l'altra ha il nasogrosso, e l'altra ancora ha le gambe secche... Ma ogni tanto arriva una donna,in pieno rigoglio, una donna che scoppia dal vestito... una creatura tuttasesso, una maledizione, la fine di tutto.

Non c'è donna più bella di quella che passa sotto la tuafinestra e un attimo dopo non c'è più.
Charles Bukowski

:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Debra ha detto:


> ho trovato questo per te....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma stu bucoshi alla fine se l'è fatta ?


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma stu bucoshi alla fine se l'è fatta ?


e certo che se l'è fatta: si chiama bucoschi!


ma stà Zebra che ha scritto sta cosa così bella, cu minchia è?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Boh.. magari quella donna-bomba-sexy che il bucoschi vedeva camminare? Che ne so io aò..! 

Domandagli no?


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

ma l'avete letto il MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA che fa il cretino sdolcinato a free nel DDD HUMMUS in cucina? c'è da pisciarsi dal ridere. Un uomo così trude che si mette così tanto in ridicolo per una donna. Chissà dove andremo a finire.


E' proprio vero che 'n pilu di fica tira chiussai di 'n carro di vuoi. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma l'avete letto il MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA che fa il cretino sdolcinato a free nel DDD HUMMUS in cucina? c'è da pisciarsi dal ridere. Un uomo così trude che si mette così tanto in ridicolo per una donna. Chissà dove andremo a finire.
> 
> 
> E' proprio vero che 'n pilu di fica tira chiussai di 'n carro di vuoi. :rotfl:



Me la fai una cortesia? c'haddumanni a free se fa la cassiera.  Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Ca rintra.. qua dentro, si può scrivere quello che si vuole, ( Lui un ci scassari a minchia, si scrive tutto quello che si vuole, stop) quindi proporrei a oscuro di aprire un bel Treddì su missacacia e la ventata di profumo nuovo che sta avendo lei nel forum, della gelosia che ella sta portando e delle controindicazioni in merito.

Oscù so che sei abbastanza cretino da farlo, fallo...!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Quanta acqua sotto i ponti, è uno scorrere continuo, inarrestabile, come il turbinio di parole, fatti e personaggi che frequentano questo ameno posto. Ciascuno è così preso dalle parole dell'altro che si finisce per coninvolgersi in un irrazionale scambio di idee, almeno, nella magior parte dei casi. Nei DDD aperti da utenti ai quali non passa neanche per l'anticamera del ...... interagire su argomentazioni serie, si preferisce ciuccellare su temi bislacchi ognuno dicendo la sua senza un apparente continuità intellettiva. 
ma ........che cazzo è successo? L'intervento del DIVINO? 

Così ci si ritrova a discutere sul perchè XXXXXX ha deciso di tradire la moglie a 50 anni suonati e cerca tra i vari utenti scuse plausibili da raccontare nel caso in cui venisse scoperto o anche se e perchè Missacacia sia o meno da culo: a tale scopo intervengono personaggi rilevanti del settore, l'esimio Oscuro, ma anche Rabarbaro e altri meno noti, tutti a cercare di sciogliere questa matassa. 

Nel frattempo, altri molto più seri ed altezzosi, discutono sulle sciagure di nuovi personaggi, Bender è uno di loro, ma anche di chi, dovendo trasferirsi ed andare a convivere, non è in grado di assolvere a tutti gli impegni scaricando ogni mansione sulla pelle dell'altro. Altre sono in cerca di un trombamico, altri ancora, non hanno trovato l'anima gemella e vagano per i supermercati sperando di far colpo almeno sulle sciagurate cassiere. I più buoni invece prendono a cuore storie amorevoli di sane famglie dove si è in attesa dell'evento piacevole, la nascita di un terzo figlio (speriamo non assomigli al padre, che scassa minchia che è) come se fosse il proprio. Altre ancora sperano che il tradimento insegni loro tanto, anche a fare bene i pompini, quasi come quelli della pluridecorata e richiestissima Chiara Matraini e, c'è chi invece sogna di suonare l'orgasmo con le canne e chi credendo ancora nella forza delle parole cerca in ogni dove di correggere i vari orrori grammaticali ed ortografici. Questo e tanto altro è Tradinet ed oggi ancora di più, vista l'aumentare di nick stranieri: quasi come una grande comunità multirazziale dove terroni polentoni ed extraitaglioni si scambiano le loro idee, le loro paradossali paure, le loro felici giornate, i loro tristi momenti. C'è chi se ne approfitta, ma la vita è bella perchè è varia.Potrebbe non essere tale..............  tranet?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Quanta acqua sotto i ponti, è uno scorrere continuo, inarrestabile, come il turbinio di parole, fatti e personaggi che frequentano questo ameno posto. Ciascuno è così preso dalle parole dell'altro che si finisce per coninvolgersi in un irrazionale scambio di idee, almeno, nella magior parte dei casi. Nei DDD aperti da utenti ai quali non passa neanche per l'anticamera del ...... interagire su argomentazioni serie, si preferisce ciuccellare su temi  bislacchi ognuno dicendo la sua senza un apparente continuità intellettiva.
> ma ........che cazzo è successo? L'intervento del DIVINO?
> 
> Così ci si ritrova a discutere sul perchè XXXXXX ha deciso di tradire la moglie a 50 anni suonati e cerca tra i vari utenti scuse plausibili da raccontare nel caso in cui venisse scoperto o anche se e perchè Missacacia sia o meno da culo: a tale scopo intervengono personaggi rilevanti del settore, l'esimio Oscuro, ma anche Rabarbaro e altri meno noti, tutti a cercare di sciogliere questa matassa.
> ...



grazie per l'esaustivo riassunto e per gli elogi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Quanta acqua sotto i ponti, è uno scorrere continuo, inarrestabile, come il turbinio di parole, fatti e personaggi che frequentano questo ameno posto. Ciascuno è così preso dalle parole dell'altro che si finisce per coninvolgersi in un irrazionale scambio di idee, almeno, nella magior parte dei casi. Nei DDD aperti da utenti ai quali non passa neanche per l'anticamera del ...... interagire su argomentazioni serie, si preferisce ciuccellare su temi  bislacchi ognuno dicendo la sua senza un apparente continuità intellettiva.
> ma ........che cazzo è successo? L'intervento del DIVINO?
> 
> Così ci si ritrova a discutere sul perchè XXXXXX ha deciso di tradire la moglie a 50 anni suonati e cerca tra i vari utenti scuse plausibili da raccontare nel caso in cui venisse scoperto o anche se e perchè Missacacia sia o meno da culo: a tale scopo intervengono personaggi rilevanti del settore, l'esimio Oscuro, ma anche Rabarbaro e altri meno noti, tutti a cercare di sciogliere questa matassa.
> ...


Non ho letto ma STANDING OVATION..! accussì per cameratismo.

La prossima volta vedi di non scrivere troppo. qua dentro non si può. cretino..!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho letto ma STANDING OVATION..! accussì per cameratismo.
> 
> La prossima volta vedi di non scrivere troppo. qua dentro non si può. cretino..!


ecco, CVD, il papà di cui parlavo. Non ho forse ragione?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, CVD, il papà di cui parlavo. Non ho forse ragione?


CVD puru attia!! poi ti spiego cosa vuol dire CVD pimmia. 

Senti anche col CVD hai scassato la minchia, qua dentro alcune espressioni non le puoi scrivere.

Cmq CVD= coglione-vivente-doppio

Oscuro traduzione: CVD= culo vostro dilaniato

Rabarbaro traduzione: CVD= cultura verum demonstradum


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Compare, vieni a fare il bagno, portati il salvagente che l'acqua è ALTISSIMA. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Compare, vieni a fare il bagno, portati il salvagente che l'acqua è ALTISSIMA. :rotfl:


Senti hai letto il nuovo ti amo che scrisse l'altissimo levissimo divinissimo

Dove c'è lui io ci vengo, perchè però la prima impressione fu di un gran mare di pisciazza?


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti hai letto il nuovo ti amo che scrisse l'altissimo levissimo divinissimo
> 
> Dove c'è lui io ci vengo, perchè però la prima impressione fu di un gran mare di pisciazza?


certe volte penso che LUI  abbia ragione. Lo facesti diventare giallo pipì: ma perchè.

io volevo andare a fare il bagno alle fosse di mariannina, li l'acqua è altissima, per questo ti ho detto del salvagente, non sai nuotare.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certe volte penso che LUI  abbia ragione. Lo facesti diventare giallo pipì: ma perchè.
> 
> io volevo andare a fare il bagno alle fosse di mariannina, li l'acqua è altissima, per questo ti ho detto del salvagente, non sai nuotare.



Il giallo non è per la pipì, e per il viso incazzato che si intravede anche dietro un monitor. Ma ormai sembra aver perso spessore anche nelle parolazze. Colpa tua..! solo tua..! 



PS Gli suggerisci che se mette due puntini al posto del ti amo, è uguale, shhh è un linguaggio chattoso.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> PS Gli suggerisci che se mette due puntini al posto del ti amo, è uguale, shhh è un linguaggio chattoso.


tu si che sei intellligggente ed instruito. ma ciattoso si dice perchè è ciatto? nel senso di grasso? pesni che sia grasso? che schifo.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu si che sei intellligggente ed instruito. ma ciattoso si dice perchè è ciatto? nel senso di grasso? pesni che sia grasso? che schifo.



Quasi quasi mi sento in colpa, sono serio, non riesco alla lunga a infierire..... tu poi minchia! una non te la tieni!! manco quella dell'olio.. ( auahahaahahahaha favolosa) Non ti accorgi che ricerca le parolone e nel frattempo le sbaglia perchè incazzatissimo..


Smettila su, non trattarlo così.


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

Clà, uno come JB non me lo perderi per nulla al mondo, te lo immagini in comitiva, tutte le sere sarebbe da farsela sotto.

non sto scherzando, dico sul serio.  aspè che vado un attimo in bagno. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

*edibile*

scientificamente commestibile 

Mo compà mi spieghi che minchia centra la scienza qua? ma bevibile esiste?


PS avevo pensato che fosse un libro, pensa un po te..


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

i colleghi mi hanno visto ridere al cesso e pensavano che ridessi guardando il mio e pensando al tuo: invece ridevo per quello che ha scritto di la .................... :rotfl:


basta basta, non ne posso più. :rotfl:

fammi riprendere aria.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> i colleghi mi hanno visto ridere al cesso e pensavano che ridevo guardando il mio e pensando al tuo: invece ridevo per quello che ha scritto di la ....................   :rotfl:
> 
> 
> basta basta, non ne posso più. :rotfl:
> ...


Non sei proprio edibile non ti credo..!


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

peccato, devo andare, ho un mare di cose da fare, soprattutto copia/incolla delle ricette per la prossima settim:rotfl:ana.............................. nun c'ha fazzu mancu a scriviri...  ahahahahahaha nun mi potti arripighjari..:rotfl:  ha ragione  :rotfl:  chi siemu cretini  ahahahahahahahah



a lunedì.... ahahahahah    ciao ciao.....



stacci tu ... ahahahahah  poi mi fai sapiri :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> peccato, devo andare, ho un mare di cose da fare, soprattutto copia/incolla delle ricette per la prossima settim:rotfl:ana.............................. nun c'ha fazzu mancu a scriviri...  ahahahahahaha nun mi potti arripighjari..:rotfl:  ha ragione  :rotfl:  chi siemu cretini  ahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aò leggi di là e capisci che ci legge di qua. ma di qua non scrive e scrive di la. com'è sto fatto. 

Ciao ciao compà, non mi mancherai..


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò leggi di là e capisci che ci legge di qua. ma di qua non scrive e scrive di la. com'è sto fatto.
> 
> Ciao ciao compà, non mi mancherai..


Ultimo: io leggo più o meno tutto. Pure qua. E' che, di media, vi lascio perdere pure quando sparlate di me. Tanto perchè sono incazzatissimo, come dire.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

domando ai colti, e sono serio; in un discorso diretto di due righe dove si unisce un unico pensiero nel descrivere una determinata situazione, si può mettere un macello di punti? 

A scuola m'hanno insegnato che col punto si va a capo, vieppiù è vero che, tutto fa brodo. 


Il primo che mi risponde gli dico parolazze..! e sono serio..!


----------



## Nordica (27 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma l'avete letto il MASCHIO DOMINANTE ALFA che fa il cretino sdolcinato a free nel DDD HUMMUS in cucina? c'è da pisciarsi dal ridere. Un uomo così trude che si mette così tanto in ridicolo per una donna. Chissà dove andremo a finire.
> 
> 
> E' proprio vero che 'n pilu di fica tira chiussai di 'n carro di vuoi. :rotfl:


ma dai. sta solo facendo il carino. ma ce qualche astio tra voi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Fra una goccia al naso e una soffiata nel fazzoletto ci metto pure mio commento al riguardo missacacia. Qualcuno che entra nel forum e come prima cosa mi chiede come chiudere una discussione, mi desta già un po' di sospetto, tipo il giochetto di lanciare la pietra e poi nascondere la mano. Cosa che è stata brillantemente accolta da alcuni utenti, che mi hanno fatto sorridere più di una sola volta.

Se ha scritto la sua lettera di addio e l'ha chiusa, è perché ha paura di noi. E questo mi fa pensare che alla fine non è stata questa miss spinosa ma piuttosto alla ricerca di nuove emozioni, che "purtroppo" non abbiamo dato nella forma e misura aspettata. Ma per dire il vero, non ci ha nemmeno chiesto a quale gioco eravamo interessati.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fra una goccia al naso e una soffiata nel fazzoletto ci metto pure mio commento al riguardo missacacia. Qualcuno che entra nel forum e come prima cosa mi chiede come chiudere una discussione, mi desta già un po' di sospetto, tipo il giochetto di lanciare la pietra e poi nascondere la mano. Cosa che è stata brillantemente accolta da alcuni utenti, che mi hanno fatto sorridere più di una sola volta.
> 
> Se ha scritto la sua lettera di addio e l'ha chiusa, è perché ha paura di noi. E questo mi fa pensare che alla fine non è stata questa miss spinosa ma piuttosto alla ricerca di nuove emozioni, che "purtroppo" non abbiamo dato nella forma e misura aspettata. Ma per dire il vero, non ci ha nemmeno chiesto a quale gioco eravamo interessati.


Se fosse stata più chiara di quello che è "stata" sarebbe stato:sonar:
davvero eccessivo. Inizialmente anche io sono stato chiaro, qualcuno probabilmente, spero, credo, abbia capito. Uhm chissà... E dire che sono stato chiaro e sin dall'inizio, la prossima volta dovrò essere ancora più chiaro con misstress..Notte capo.

Se hai letto tutto, ora ti è chiaro senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se fosse stata più chiara di quello che è "stata" sarebbe stato:sonar:
> davvero eccessivo. Inizialmente anche io sono stato chiaro, qualcuno probabilmente, spero, credo, abbia capito. Uhm chissà... E dire che sono stato chiaro e sin dall'inizio, la prossima volta dovrò essere ancora più chiaro con misstress..Notte capo.
> 
> Se hai letto tutto, ora ti è chiaro senza ombra di dubbio.


sono illuminato per il resto della mia vita ... finalmente posso tagliare ENEL :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fra una goccia al naso e una soffiata nel fazzoletto ci metto pure mio commento al riguardo missacacia. Qualcuno che entra nel forum e come prima cosa mi chiede come chiudere una discussione, mi desta già un po' di sospetto, tipo il giochetto di lanciare la pietra e poi nascondere la mano. Cosa che è stata brillantemente accolta da alcuni utenti, che mi hanno fatto sorridere più di una sola volta.
> 
> Se ha scritto la sua lettera di addio e l'ha chiusa, è perché ha paura di noi. E questo mi fa pensare che alla fine non è stata questa miss spinosa ma piuttosto alla ricerca di nuove emozioni, che "purtroppo" non abbiamo dato nella forma e misura aspettata. Ma per dire il vero, non ci ha nemmeno chiesto a quale gioco eravamo interessati.


Hai l'influenza pure tu ?  ha scritto la lettera d'addio ...al forum? "Ma davvero...? :sonar:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai l'influenza pure tu ?  ha scritto la lettera d'addio ...al forum? "Ma davvero...? :sonar:


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19454-le-ultime-parole-famose


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19454-le-ultime-parole-famose


Grazie quib :bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19454-le-ultime-parole-famose


Quindi il suo account è cancellato? personalità interessante  almeno dal mio punto di vista


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi il suo account è cancellato? personalità interessante  almeno dal mio punto di vista


io non ho fatto nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io non ho fatto nulla


----------



## lolapal (27 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19454-le-ultime-parole-famose


Da nuova utente resto basita! 




p.s.: sto passando un bellissimo fine settimana con la mia meravigliosa famiglia, domani matrimonio (di mia cugina). Ma mi mancavate e così mi sono nascosta per dare un'occhiata...


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Da nuova utente resto basita!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auguri e figli mascoli!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/19454-le-ultime-parole-famose


Ma fanculo eh?
E pensare che avevo una bella esperienza di vita da raccontarle sulla dominazione...
Ma non ho avuto modo perchè ho dei concerti da fare...
E mi è scappata...ma porco cane....era una storia interessante...dove le spiegavo di una che voleva essere dominata...e poi s'incazzava come iena perchè si faceva tutto quello che volevo io e mai quello che voleva lei...
Ste donne mai contente...


----------



## Debra (29 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma stà Zebra che ha scritto sta cosa così bella, cu minchia è?


Iu sugnu chidda chi si nnammurà di tia liggiennu i cosi chiscrivi tu, talianno si cosi chi scrivi mi ni dugnu chi mi fanu capiri chi tu pimia si importanti….. 
Mi nnammuraiu in silenziu, commu viru a tia mi veni aparpitazioni o cori, mi tremmunu i iammi e i capicchi mi diventunu duri…commuaia fari? iange:
Pi conoscenza tò vulissi essiri  commu chidda chi taliasti da finetra…perciò  ricillu a to cumpari chi ti rispunniu pi fariticapiri ku sugnu iu...
Ti salutu beddu gioia da me vita..:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Debra ha detto:


> Iu sugnu chidda chi si nnammurà di tia liggiennu i cosi chiscrivi tu, talianno si cosi chi scrivi mi ni dugnu chi mi fanu capiri chi tu pimia si importanti…..
> Mi nnammuraiu in silenziu, commu viru a tia mi veni aparpitazioni o cori, mi tremmunu i iammi e i capicchi mi diventunu duri…commuaia fari? iange:
> Pi conoscenza tò vulissi essiri  commu chidda chi taliasti da finetra…perciò  ricillu a to cumpari chi ti rispunniu pi fariticapiri ku sugnu iu...
> Ti salutu beddu gioia da me vita..:inlove:



auahahahhhahahahaahahahahah staiu murennu!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> opcorn:



Vuoi che ti traduca ?


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti traduca ?



si si traduci


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si si traduci



:mrgreen: Non ci penso proprio. :rotfl::rotfl: cose nostre sono.. :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Non ci penso proprio. :rotfl::rotfl: cose nostre sono.. :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


statti mutu.




BUONGIORNO.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> statti mutu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo in scipoero ti ricordi?quando e se ritorna miss torniamo anche noi.Ho un dubbio atroce,miss potrebbe essere da CULO A SANGUE.....una rarità.


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo in scipoero ti ricordi?quando e se ritorna miss torniamo anche noi.Ho un dubbio atroce,miss potrebbe essere da CULO A SANGUE.....una rarità.


non ricordo di nessuno sciopero. chi l'ha indetto? mi sono perso qualcosa questo WE?


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ricordo di nessuno sciopero. chi l'ha indetto? mi sono perso qualcosa questo WE?



mo traduco io 







e tornata oscuro tranqui!


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> non ricordo di nessuno sciopero. chi l'ha indetto? mi sono perso qualcosa questo WE?


Hai ragione!Ti speigo,con ultimo abbiamo stabilito di sciopeare contro le donne del forum per il comportamento che hanno riservato alla mitica Miss!Devono controllare la loro gelosia,non si possono allontanare donne che possono dare tanto al forum e a noi maschietti che siamo stanchi di questo torpore anale.Sei d'accrdo?quando torna miss torniamo noi.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> mo traduco io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicura che è lei?io di voi non mi fido,mi deve assicurare che è lei,se no sciopero ad oltranza.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicura che è lei?io di voi non mi fido,mi deve assicurare che è lei,se no sciopero ad oltranza.


è lei è lei...


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicura che è lei?io di voi non mi fido,mi deve assicurare che è lei,se no sciopero ad oltranza.



mandaje un messaggio!!!


@LUI non riesco a tradurre qualche parola ma il significato è svelato :bleble:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> mandaje un messaggio!!!
> 
> 
> @LUI non riesco a tradurre qualche parola ma il significato è svelato :bleble:


Io?io non mando un messaggio a nessuno,io sono oscuro,e lei che mi deve contattare....!


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?io non mando un messaggio a nessuno,io sono oscuro,e *lei che mi deve contattare*....!



a suo rischio e pericolo


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mandaje un messaggio!!!
> 
> 
> @LUI non riesco a tradurre qualche parola ma il significato è svelato :bleble:



ma perchè la linguaccia? non l'ho scritto io. che centra la linguaccia?


devo cambiare di nuovo avatar, sono serio, ma le risate venerdi. oscuro che ti sei perso ......

poi certo il COGLIONAZZO ha insultato persone care, sia ame che per quel coglione di Ultimo che non ha capito, e li mi sono un tantino incazzato decidendo di chiamarlo COGLIONAZZO.

adesso è passato, speriamo che il COGLIONAZZO non venga a rompere.


i lo sciopero non lo faccio perchè le donne di tradinet sono tutte delle SANTE donne e a me fanno tutte molta simpatia. Miss è già tornata. speriamo ci raggiunga, così, senza che nessuno la insulti, giochiamo un po.

se ci sono errori correggete voi. perfavore, altrimenti il COGLIONAZZO dice che scrivo in itagliano scorrettttto.


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si si traduci





Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Non ci penso proprio. :rotfl::rotfl: cose nostre sono.. :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:





Lui ha detto:


> statti mutu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





viola di mare ha detto:


> mandaje un messaggio!!!
> 
> 
> @LUI non riesco a tradurre qualche parola ma il significato è svelato :bleble:




ecco il significato della linguaccia... non avete voluto tradurre ed io mi sono armata di dizionario italiano/siculo e me la sono tradotta da sola!!!

solo che alcune parole proprio non le ho capite...


mettiamo i puntini sulle i


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Tu*



Simy ha detto:


> a suo rischio e pericolo


Tu poi,hai la faccio come er culo,non scrivi mai...ma quando c'è stato da scrivere come cancellarsi a miss....un razzo...ti manca solo qualche peletto sul naso e poi hai proprio er culo in faccia!


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

iiiiiiiii il comp i puntini li mette da solo.


quali parole non hai capito che te le traduco io.


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu poi,hai la faccio come er culo,non scrivi mai...ma quando c'è stato da scrivere come cancellarsi a miss....un razzo...ti manca solo qualche peletto sul naso e poi hai proprio er culo in faccia!


e però i peli al culo, non è che sia bellissimo!


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu poi,hai la faccio come er culo,non scrivi mai...ma quando c'è stato da scrivere come cancellarsi a miss....un razzo...ti manca solo qualche peletto sul naso e poi hai proprio er culo in faccia!



perchè sono altruista e generosa


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> perchè sono altruista e generosa


Ma de che????tu hai solo due grandissme chiappe stampate sul tuo visino innocente...!


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma de che????tu hai solo due grandissme chiappe stampate sul tuo visino innocente...!



:culo:


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

*oscuro,*

guarda un pò qua, il tuo nuovo avatar


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

*Propongo*

un angolo dello sfogo esclusivo e maschlista, dove le donne ( gelose) non possono entrare...!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> guarda un pò qua, il tuo nuovo avatar
> 
> 
> View attachment 7557


ma in bocca ha il sicarro?


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma in bocca ha il sicarro?


certo, tu cosa gli avresti messo in bocca ad Oscuro?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma perchè la linguaccia? non l'ho scritto io. che centra la linguaccia?
> 
> 
> devo cambiare di nuovo avatar, sono serio, ma le risate venerdi. oscuro che ti sei perso ......
> ...



Secondo te certi insulti e scritti da certe persone possono farmi alzare le antenne, assolutamente no, scivolano come l'olio. 

Che ti se perso tu invece..... correggevo il divino sulle eufoniche di un certo tipo. Addddd un certo punto mi si incolla tramite ricerca sul web la spiegazione delle eufoniche, tutta una tiritera ben chiara, esaustiva ma contraria e fedele alla sgrammaticatura Itagliana. alla fine risulta essere un controsenso inutile e senza logica dove il divino indifferente della spiegazione gramamticale "essenziale si appiglia a un qualcosa che gli concerne, cioè .. tatatatà! la classe nello scrivere. si sa no? Il divino se la fa sucare da tutti qua dentro in grammatica...! ma vaglielo a spiegare queste sottigliezze, faglie capì faglie vede. aleeee aleeeeeee aleeealeeeeee!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu poi,hai la faccio come er culo,non scrivi mai...ma quando c'è stato da scrivere come cancellarsi a miss....un razzo...ti manca solo qualche peletto sul naso e poi hai proprio er culo in faccia!


È stata strepitosa la mia amica 
Un gran tempismo


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo, tu cosa gli avresti messo in bocca ad Oscuro?


il cazzo.


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> un angolo dello sfogo esclusivo e maschlista, dove le donne ( gelose) non possono entrare...!





:culo:


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> È stata strepitosa la mia amica
> Un gran tempismo



belle loro... belle e brave! :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :culo:



Madòòòòòòòò..!! oscuro non guardare...!!!!! 

Attenta violaaaa.!! 

M'hai fatto morire dalle risate..!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*

A volte ma non sempre, mi girano, stavolta non che mi girano, peggio, lo vuoi un consiglio spassionato? senza pretese, senza nulla dietro?

Riapri il 3D sulla cucina coglione che sei..! 

Se certi stronzi sono stronzi non vedo perchè ne debbano pagare le conseguenze altre persone, aprilo o apro un treddì apposito dove cercherò le "firme-consensi per fartelo riaprire, coglione che non sei altro..!


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madòòòòòòòò..!! oscuro non guardare...!!!!!
> 
> Attenta violaaaa.!!
> 
> M'hai fatto morire dalle risate..!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Certo che, il cornetto con ricotta nonostante siamo ancora in piena estate ha un buon gusto, strano..! perchè di solito è mangiabile soltanto in pieno inverno. 

Le stagioni cambiano... le maniere per confondere pure, forse fumo troppo.


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo, caro amico mio, ma hai letto le parole della zebra? miiiiiiiinchia, beddi su. ma perchè rivolte a me? mi piggjia pò culu?
mha, sti fimmini! ma cu no  fa farì? non sarebbe meglio starcene per i fatti nostri senza nessuno attorno? oppure in clausura?

traduco: 
Ultimo, 'mbari, u liggjsti chi scriviu da gren sucaminchia di zebra? cazzo, sono parole molto belle. ma iù chi ci trasu? mi prende in giro? mha. valle a capire le donne. chi ce lo fa fare? 'un fussu meggju se ni stapissumu pè cazziceddi nuostri senza 'viri a nuddu 'nmezzu a li cugghjuna? o a scanciu in clausura?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, caro amico mio, ma hai letto le parole della zebra? miiiiiiiinchia, beddi su. ma perchè rivolte a me? mi piggjia pò culu?
> mha, sti fimmini! ma cu no  fa farì? non sarebbe meglio starcene per i fatti nostri senza nessuno attorno? oppure in clausura?
> 
> traduco:
> Ultimo, 'mbari, u liggjsti chi scriviu da gren sucaminchia di zebra? cazzo, sono parole molto belle. ma iù chi ci trasu? mi prende in giro? mha. valle a capire le donne. chi ce lo fa fare? 'un fussu meggju se ni stapissumu pè cazziceddi nuostri senza 'viri a nuddu 'nmezzu a li cugghjuna? o a scanciu in clausura?



Compà un uomo vieni pigghiatu pi fissa sulu quannu voli essiri pigghiatu pi fissa. Faciemu tantu schifu che alla fini fini stamu addivintannu pricisi a e fimmini, peggiù ri iddi stamu addivintannu, e chista cumpà è la nostra evoluzioni, e a curpa è sulu ri fimmini..!! prima ta facievanu ciariri uora ta sbattunu nta faccia..! Nuatri  na pigghiamu, poi siddu pigghiava pu culu su fatti so, tantu nuatri chi ci pirdemu se non solo na ficcata. 

I fimmini su a nostra cruci..!


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

:bleble:


non riesco a capire tutto!!!


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo traduci. non si capisce un cappero.


hai visto lo stronzo di Oscuro in giro? non mi ha nemmeno ringraziato per l'avatar che gli ho cercato. Che maleducato.


sto dando alcuni verdi ad muzzum un pò a tutti solo per poter poi dare un rosso al COGLIONAZZO, qualunque cosa dica. Qunidi non montatevi la testa se riceverete apprezzamenti alle minchiate che dite.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo traduci. non si capisce un cappero.
> 
> 
> hai visto lo stronzo di Oscuro in giro? non mi ha nemmeno ringraziato per l'avatar che gli ho cercato. Che maleducato.
> ...


Sono in sciopero


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

*Testina.*

Sai che feci sabato? accattavu quattru bruciuluneddi di quelli piccoli, riempiti con pinoli e uva passa, prosciutto cotto tuma e mollica trattata con la salsa. Bhe ci aggrancivu tantissima cipolla, feci soffriggere con tanto olio ma soffriggere non tanto, e poi ci misi il miele e u brandi, minchia vinni un suchiceddu ca mi liccavu i baffi...! ah cummigghiavu tutti cuosi, alla fine livalu il coperchio per far prendere un po di consistenza al sughetto, pi strincillu n'anticchia cioè, ma picca però.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bleble:
> 
> 
> non riesco a capire tutto!!!



Rapu u stipu e pigghiu u spikkiu, chiu u stipu e puosu i spikkiu.

U stikkiu e duci e cunn'avi ettavuci..!


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono in sciopero


lo avevo scordato. hai ragione. ma dai un'occhiata a quella cosa. non rispondere, continua pure lo sciopero. :up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*fatto*



Lui ha detto:


> lo avevo scordato. hai ragione. ma dai un'occhiata a quella cosa. non rispondere, continua pure lo sciopero. :up:


Fatto ti ringrazio!Continuo a sciperare!


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

no ma le facesse due gocce d'acqua... ma proprio due...


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatto ti ringrazio!Continuo a sciperare!



ma piantala :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che feci sabato? accattavu quattru bruciuluneddi di quelli piccoli, riempiti con pinoli e uva passa, prosciutto cotto tuma e mollica trattata con la salsa. Bhe ci aggrancivu tantissima cipolla, feci soffriggere con tanto olio ma soffriggere non tanto, e poi ci misi il miele e u brandi, minchia vinni un suchiceddu ca mi liccavu i baffi...! ah cummigghiavu tutti cuosi, alla fine livalu il coperchio per far prendere un po di consistenza al sughetto, pi strincillu n'anticchia cioè, ma picca però.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Rapu u stipu e pigghiu u spikkiu, chiu u stipu e puosu i spikkiu.
> 
> U stikkiu e duci e cunn'avi ettavuci..!




:dito:





Simy ha detto:


> no ma le facesse due gocce d'acqua... ma proprio due...





no no ma due due di numero... mi hanno consigliato di non andare a prendere l'ombrello in auto perchè tanto per quando andrò via il mondo sarà finito :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che feci sabato? .


è inutile, non riapro. 

Stu iarrusu ca 'n'è autru. secunnu mia s'arricriassi a piggjalla 'n mucca. secunnu tia, lavi a minchia? pi mia no.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma piantala :mrgreen:


Mi spiace scipero!


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace scipero!


anche la o, a quanto pare.

tenace, brav


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no no ma due due di numero... mi hanno consigliato di non andare a prendere l'ombrello in auto perchè tanto per quando andrò via il mondo sarà finito :unhappy:


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace scipero!


scIemo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> scIemo :mrgreen:


Sono serissimo!


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

quasi quasi chiudo anche qua. troppa scemenza: che figura facciamo agli occhi di chi ci legge? io e voi saremo etichettati per sempre come coloro che non sanno stare in altri posti se non terra terra. 

Voi ve la sentite di essere etichettati? 

quanto a cuore vi sta l'etichetta datavi dagli altri? 

io me ne sbatto al benemerita minchiazza ma e aVVolte proprio per questo agisco di conseguenza togliendo parte di me dalla circolazione: gli altri in genere se ne accorgono sempre, chechè se ne dica.


Oscuro, interrompi lo scipero e corregi eventuali errori, per favore. gra zie


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serissimo!



opcorn:


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serissimo!


ma lei t'ha detto che sei scemo non che non sei serio. Sei uno scemo serio.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma lei t'ha detto che sei scemo non che non sei serio. Sei uno scemo serio.


:yes:


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


bedda, ma tò cummari stamatina, unni finiu?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bedda, ma tò cummari stamatina, unni finiu?


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


uffaaaaaa,ho chiesto che fine ha fatto stamante la tua cara amica FarfY, considerando che non c'è traccia. 

vai s atudiare le lingue, oggigiorno servono.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> uffaaaaaa,ho chiesto che fine ha fatto stamante la tua cara amica FarfY, considerando che non c'è traccia.
> 
> vai s atudiare le lingue, oggigiorno servono.



sta lavorando, l'ho sentita stamattina prima di entrare in ufficio


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sta lavorando, l'ho sentita stamattina prima di entrare in ufficio


a me ha detto che oggi era in ferie  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a me ha detto che oggi era in ferie
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io stavo entrando in ufficio...


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io stavo entrando in ufficio...


anch'io entravo in ufficio, ma non lei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> uffaaaaaa,ho chiesto che fine ha fatto stamante la tua cara amica FarfY, considerando che non c'è traccia.
> 
> vai s atudiare le lingue, oggigiorno servono.





Simy ha detto:


> sta lavorando, l'ho sentita stamattina prima di entrare in ufficio





gas ha detto:


> a me ha detto che oggi era in ferie
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





gas ha detto:


> anch'io entravo in ufficio, ma non lei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La volete finire?????
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Simy andavo in uff anch'io, non credere a sti due disgraziati
Mi hanno chiuso in uno stanzino senza finestre tutta la mattina


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hanno chiuso in uno stanzino senza finestre tutta la mattina


così nessuno poteva udire. 

dovresti avere una faccia sorridente e soddisfatta, almeno per quanto riguarda me.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> così nessuno poteva udire.
> 
> dovresti avere una faccia sorridente e soddisfatta, almeno per quanto riguarda me.


Infatti quwlla triste ê una maschera


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti quwlla triste ê una maschera


tu vuoi nascondere qualcosa. perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu vuoi nascondere qualcosa. perchè?


mi sa che non ho capito il tuo intervento di prima


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La volete finire?????
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Simy andavo in uff anch'io, non credere a sti due disgraziati
> Mi hanno chiuso in uno stanzino senza finestre tutta la mattina


però gli exit pool ti danno soddisfatta al 100%


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però gli exit pool ti danno soddisfatta al 100%


anch'io avevo avuto la stessa impressione, invece mi sà che tu hai lasciato mooooooolto a desiderare.


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io avevo avuto la stessa impressione, invece mi sà che tu hai lasciato mooooooolto a desiderare.


mi è stato detto il contrario
credo che ci prenda in giro, le rinchiudiamo di nuovo?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è inutile, non riapro.
> 
> Stu iarrusu ca 'n'è autru. secunnu mia s'arricriassi a piggjalla 'n mucca. secunnu tia, lavi a minchia? pi mia no.


Con un sorriso amaro ti rispondo: imparerai ma mai arrinesciarai a un ti fari pigghiari ra raggia..! certe cose sulu n'amicu i po diri, comu n'amicu si po pigghiari na tumpulata meritata..! ma e qua casca l'asino e lo scrivo digrignando i denti, siddu arrivu a pigghiari u sangu nte vini m'annu addivintari acqua! pikkì pi quantu è veru ca mi chiamu claudio, ci scippu i cugghiuna" siddu l'avi" e ci mettu pi cullana.. per quanto amo i miei figli io non scordo. e a matri ri me figghi un savi a tuccari..


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi è stato detto il contrario
> credo che ci prenda in giro, le rinchiudiamo di nuovo?



tutti e tre insieme?

:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> tutti e tre insieme?
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa:


ti piacerebbe eh
beh se ti comporti bene ....... e se diventi juventina..... forse......


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe eh
> beh se ti comporti bene ....... *e se diventi juventina*..... forse......



:ira:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :ira:


non sai che ti perdi... :rotfl::rotfl:
però sei arrossita, ti sarà salita la pressione?


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :ira:


anche se resti milanista. a mia 'n mi ni futti na minchia.



per claudio.

avrebbe dovuto dire e me, qualunque cosa, io l'avrei accettata, ma è stata una bassezza. Solo un cafone ineducato presuntuoso coglionazzo può comportarsi in quel modo. Siccome non riusciva altrimenti ha fatto la carognata. è un pezzo di merda, il coglionazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non sai che ti perdi... :rotfl::rotfl:
> però sei arrossita, ti sarà salita la pressione?



la pressione mi è salita per la proposta, che definire indecente è poco 
Ovviamente parlo del diventare juventina


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> tutti e tre insieme?
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa:


quà però ne vedo 4 che si divertono, c'è l'intruso/a?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

*Quando il mondo ti si prsenta d'avanti*

tu rimani la allibito non solo per i comportamenti che sono ambigui, strani, irriverenti versi la tua persona, perchè la voglia a volte prende, a volte non una voglia perchè ti manca qualcosa, ma è soltanto uno sprazzo di vita che va e viene e che non si vuole cogliere, ma sono troppi e il mondo gira troppo veloce troppo in fretta e tu rimani fermo a pensare.  

Un conoscente: Clà ti ricordi tizia? quella bona quella francese.... 


Si certo come faccio a scordarmela? eravamo partiti totalmente ed è stato uno spasso quella sera.

Ecco Clà ieri mi ha parlato di te e mi ha detto che gli piaci. Vorrebbe.... ma vorrebbe farlo con suo marito che guarda.


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tu rimani la allibito non solo per i comportamenti che sono ambigui, strani, irriverenti versi la tua persona, perchè la voglia a volte prende, a volte non una voglia perchè ti manca qualcosa, ma è soltanto uno sprazzo di vita che va e viene e che non si vuole cogliere, ma sono troppi e il mondo gira troppo veloce troppo in fretta e tu rimani fermo a pensare.
> 
> Un conoscente: Clà ti ricordi tizia? quella bona quella francese....
> 
> ...


..azz!

che gli hai risposto? di si. non dirmi di no. purpu? non si dica mai.


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tu rimani la allibito non solo per i comportamenti che sono ambigui, strani, irriverenti versi la tua persona, perchè la voglia a volte prende, a volte non una voglia perchè ti manca qualcosa, ma è soltanto uno sprazzo di vita che va e viene e che non si vuole cogliere, ma sono troppi e il mondo gira troppo veloce troppo in fretta e tu rimani fermo a pensare.
> 
> Un conoscente: Clà ti ricordi tizia? quella bona quella francese....
> 
> ...


e... allora.... Clà


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Siete due carogne.


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siete due carogne.


noi vero? 

non tu che la racconti


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> noi vero?
> 
> non tu che la racconti


gas ti spiego, da noi vige il detto: rissi u piccatu ma nun trarì u piccaturi. 

vedi ultimo ha detto di questo suo invito ma non ha detto il nome di chi lo ha chiesto. il segreto in un certo senso è mantenuto. è normale ed inoltre, lui si spacchia di queste cosucce che racconta agli amici. Tu pensi si ain garado di fare una cosa simile? ti immagini quante risate la francese non appena vede il pipino di ultimo? :rotfl:


a proprosito: l'avete vista la pubblicità dlle patatine dove il ragazzino dice di averlo trovato più lungo di 2 cm? quando l'ho vista pensavo a lui, non ho potuto farne a meno.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

lasciate stare la mia amichetta disgraziati :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lasciate stare la mia amichetta disgraziati :incazzato:


si si, e come no, tu sembri quella che non ha colpe ma poi, sotto sotto ............


stuzzichi, vorresti che continuassimo ..... vero?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si, e come no, tu sembri quella che non ha colpe ma poi, sotto sotto ............
> 
> 
> stuzzichi, vorresti che continuassimo ..... vero?






ma anche no; e comunque fate vobis


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lasciate stare la mia amichetta disgraziati :incazzato:



Diglielo, brava

iange:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Col vostro permesso mi ritiro nel mio bar. è l'ora del tè


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diglielo, brava
> 
> iange:



e tu ti fidi? io aprirei bene gli occhi.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e tu ti fidi? io aprirei bene gli occhi.


ma certo che si fida, e ci mancherebbe! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> tutti e tre insieme?
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa:


no


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

ancora tutti a dormire, sti quattro scansafatiche. se non fosse per me e per la mia adorata sienne qui prima dell'ora di pranzo non si vedrebbe nessuno.


che squallore, che tristezza.


non c'è in giro neanche un coglionazzo da insultare.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ancora tutti a dormire, sti quattro scansafatiche. se non fosse per me e per la mia adorata sienne qui prima dell'ora di pranzo non si vedrebbe nessuno.
> 
> 
> che squallore, che tristezza.
> ...



Ciao

ooh ... ho sentito un sussurro ... 

buongiorno ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Buon giorno ragazzi :


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

qualcuno inizia ad arrivare, finalmente. tu sienne che in genere sei mattiniera, oggi dove (cazzo) sei stata? a fare il bucato giù al fiume?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buon giorno ragazzi :



Ngiorno... da quando hai messo quell'avatar è come guardare l'occhio di mio figlio il grande, ha quel colore blu, un po più bello ( per quanto possa sembrare inverosimile) Di certo le ciglia non sono così 


Il primo che fa battute sceme su mio figlio, comincio a offendere seriamente.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno inizia ad arrivare, finalmente. tu sienne che in genere sei mattiniera, oggi dove (cazzo) sei stata? a fare il bucato giù al fiume?



Ciao caro,

ho bisogno dei miei spazzi ...  

tu lo capisci, vero tesoro ... ? 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno... da quando hai messo quell'avatar è come guardare l'occhio di mio figlio il grande, ha quel colore blu, un po più bello ( per quanto possa sembrare inverosimile) Di certo le ciglia non sono così
> 
> 
> Il primo che fa battute sceme su mio figlio, comincio a offendere seriamente.


Pensa che invece il mio grande é nato con quelle ciglia. Lo guardavano tutti. Sembrava che avesse il mascara. E ancora oggi ha degli occhi splendidi e delle ciglia invidiabili


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

buondì


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il primo che fa battute sceme su mio figlio, comincio a offendere seriamente.



Secondo me, tuo figlio  ................


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che invece il mio grande é nato con quelle ciglia. Lo guardavano tutti. Sembrava che avesse il mascara. E ancora oggi ha degli occhi splendidi e delle ciglia invidiabili



 Si, anche il mio è nato con quelle ciglia, a volte è capitato che gli si rivoltavano e gli s'infilavano dentro l'occhio, adesso li ha sempre lunghi e folti, ma non come prima.


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao caro,
> 
> ho bisogno dei miei spazzi ...
> 
> ...


certo che ti capisco


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Secondo me, tuo figlio ha preso dal padre



Vero?


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno belli :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> buongiorno belli :bacio:


Ngiorno..! grazie per il bello.


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero?


si, poverino. :rotfl:




è l'avatar più coglione e simpatico di tradinet. Hai visto come sono seri tutti gli altri? C'è poi quello di COGLIONAZZO che vuol far credere di essere un UOMO.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, poverino. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auahhaahhaahhaahah stronzo..! però m'hai fatto ridere.


MDA di sta grancoppuladiminchia.


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo il cretino di Oscuro, che tu sappia, è ancora in sciopero?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo il cretino di Oscuro, che tu sappia, è ancora in sciopero?



No, il cretino ha scritto. 

Al momento sta criticamente scendendo dalla macchina, ha il pisello che si è imbrogliato col manubrio e tra un tira e molla gli cresce sempre più complicando la situazione. La vita a volte è dura e complicata.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo il cretino di Oscuro, che tu sappia, è ancora in sciopero?


Continuo a scioperare...!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Continuo a scioperare...!



Bugiardo....!! infame...! leccaculo...! acieddu nicu...! 

Ngiorno compà!


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

le catene per legarti al cancello le hai comprate? sono belle toste?


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Claudio, Ultimo, mi sono rotto i coglioni, di tutto, anche di questo posto.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Siamo in due, oggi giornata no. due coglioni veramente sfracassati alla grande. Speriamo cambi l'umore.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Scipero*



Lui ha detto:


> Claudio, Ultimo, mi sono rotto i coglioni, di tutto, anche di questo posto.


Sciopero anche per questo.BASTA!Voglio un forum più piccante,dove volano cazzi e mutande,voglio un forum con un tasso CULturale elevato,voglio forumiste addentafrenuli a tradimento,voglio forumiste senza scrupoli,voglio forumisti con i coglioni,praticamente voglio un forum che non è questo!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sciopero anche per questo.BASTA!Voglio un forum più piccante,dove volano cazzi e mutande,voglio un forum con un tasso CULturale elevato,voglio forumiste addentafrenuli a tradimento,voglio forumiste senza scrupoli,voglio forumisti con i coglioni,praticamente voglio un forum che non è questo!


Puoi chiedere e volere di tutto, ma la ciolla mia e quella di Lui te le scordi..! magari le mutande se le vuoi possiamo anche accontentarti, garganellata eh..


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Puoi chiedere e volere di tutto, ma la ciolla mia e quella di Lui te le scordi..! magari le mutande se le vuoi possiamo anche accontentarti, garganellata eh..


Tranquillo non amo pescare..quindi con i vostri cazzi lunghi come larve non saprei cosa farci!!!Scaraventateveli nel culo,magari trovate la vostra strada e non ci scassate più il prepuzio!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo non amo pescare..quindi con i vostri cazzi lunghi come larve non saprei cosa farci!!!Scaraventateveli nel culo,magari trovate la vostra strada e non ci scassate più il prepuzio!



Hai mai visto il cazzo di uno scarafaggio? di un asino? 

Appena vedi uno scarafaggio, prendilo, stimolalo e ti accorgerai che.......  Non farlo potresti arrossire. 
Quark..!


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai mai visto il cazzo di uno scarafaggio? di un asino?
> 
> Appena vedi uno scarafaggio, prendilo, stimolalo e ti accorgerai che.......  Non farlo potresti arrossire.
> Quark..!


Capisco,a differenza tua non ho passione per i cazzi tranne che per il mio.Ti lascio alla tua passione....!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

A ottobre voi accendete l'aria condizionata? Quella fredda intendo.


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A ottobre voi accendete l'aria condizionata? Quella fredda intendo.


certo, è necessario.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

E' stupendo.. di giorno caldo e la sera rinfresca quel tanto da farti dormire come un bambinello tenero tenero... Ahhhh come mi sento bene a volte, mangio dormo faccio l'amore e minnifuttu!


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E' stupendo.. di giorno caldo e la sera rinfresca quel tanto da farti dormire come un bambinello tenero tenero... Ahhhh come mi sento bene a volte, mangio dormo faccio l'amore e minnifuttu!


Peccato che fai l'amore con il culo....ma son gusti!


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che fai l'amore con il culo....ma son gusti!


Ultimo sta cosa ormai la sanno tutti. ti avevo avvistao ma tu, testazza rura, ...... ora non piangere le conseguenze.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che fai l'amore con il culo....ma son gusti!


:smile: Poche parole a buon intenditore, si mi piace il culo, quello tuo NO.






Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo sta cosa ormai la sanno tutti. ti avevo avvistao ma tu, testazza rura, ...... ora non piangere le conseguenze.


Tu non sfruculiare la minchia e pensa o to culu. quello mio è vergine e tale rimane. 

Ma poi appena si parla di culi spunti come un fungo, com'è sta cosa ah.! nonè che.. tu e oscuro.. ?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

ciao ciao


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Poche parole a buon intenditore, si mi piace il culo, quello tuo NO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il problema e che fai l'amore con il tuo di culo....!


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

non ce la posso fare... giuro che non ce la posso fare :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare... giuro che non ce la posso fare :unhappy:


Che succede?


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare... giuro che non ce la posso fare :unhappy:


Inserirti quanno se parla de culi, nun e' bello.....anche se questi de altro nun parleno....


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Inserirti quanno se parla de culi, nun e' bello.....anche se questi de altro nun parleno....



appunto, tanto non parlano d'altro...


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che succede?


solite cose...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> solite cose...


c'e' coda a fa' le fotocopie?....


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Inserirti quanno se parla de culi, nun e' bello.....anche se questi de altro nun parleno....



Questi=loro.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> c'e' coda a fa' le fotocopie?....


:rotfl::rotfl:sempre...


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

E' arrivata sino a voi questa puzza di cacca che c'è nell'aria su tradinet, improvvisa? è come se fosse arrivato qualcuno sporco, unto, viscido, merdoso quasi.  

c'è da morire.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> E' arrivata sino a voi questa puzza di cacca che c'è nell'aria su tradinet, improvvisa? è come se fosse arrivato qualcuno sporco, unto, viscido, merdoso quasi.
> 
> c'è da morire.



ussignur... dove?


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ussignur... dove?


nell'aria. non è che la vedi, la senti.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nell'aria. non è che la vedi, la senti.


:volo:


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :volo:


hai forse cambiato spacciatore?


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai forse cambiato spacciatore?


no, perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi non va, proprio non va..! troppo caldo, troppo, e dopo tre mesi comincio a stancarmi, manco l'air serve..! è proprio una condizione fisica che sembra volersi preparare all'autunno che non arriva. Però aspè, io sono siculo..! ci sono abituato..! ok oggi va, scusate mi ero confuso.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

L'ora del tè è arrivata, scusate tanto ma non posso rinunciarvi. Bye bye.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao caro Lui,

Molti, ogni mattina ti augurano il buongiorno.
Ma dimmi, caro, chi ti aiuta poi per davvero
a realizzare una buona giornata? ... 

la-lalala-lala-lalalalala-lala ... mmmmmmm

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ahhhha  altra giornata caldissima, già ora non si respira. Che palle.

Ma, stanotte per la prima volta, tatatatà! si esce in barca..! minchia in barca di notte..! 

Una domanda tra una minchiata e l'altra mi viene spontanea, ma perchè lo scrivo a voi?


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao caro Lui,
> 
> Molti, ogni mattina ti augurano il buongiorno.
> Ma dimmi, caro, chi ti aiuta poi per davvero
> ...



ma tesoro mio, lo chiedi pure? come potrei iniziare goliardicamente senza di te un'altra giornata lavorativa. 

però, scusami, visti gli orari di sveglia che hai, potresti cantare a bassa voce mentre fai la doccia e non STARNAZZARE, come certe tipe che conosco? capisco che sei contenta della nottata trascorsa  ma c'è ancora chi dorme. 

sei sempre nei miei pensieri. SALLO.


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

'mpare su avatar ......................   ahahahahahah   troppu spacchiusu :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ho visto un film, mah..! un film che non mi è piaciuto, però tra una scena e l'altra un tizio fuori campo diceva: questi primi quarant'anni sono stati per me la primavera. Dopo un po accade qualcosa e il tizio invisibile dice di nuovo: adesso e direttamente sono passato all'inverno.

Ora, se volessimo paragonare la nostra vita alle stagioni, voi in quale vi sentite?
E nel corso della vostra vita avete veramente cambiato le stagioni attraverso la normale procedura di primavera estate autunno e inverno ? 

Ma anche se non volete rispondere, è uguale, non ho nulla da fare e scasso la minchia a tignitè, però almeno qua nel treddì del cretino posso sparare minchiate..!


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tesoro mio, lo chiedi pure? come potrei iniziare goliardicamente senza di te un'altra giornata lavorativa.
> 
> però, scusami, visti gli orari di sveglia che hai, potresti cantare a bassa voce mentre fai la doccia e non STARNAZZARE, come certe tipe che conosco? capisco che sei contenta della nottata trascorsa  ma c'è ancora chi dorme.
> 
> sei sempre nei miei pensieri. SALLO.



Ciao tesoro ... 

hai ragione, devo trattenere la mia felicità, è una cosa tra noi ... 
e non volerla cantare e farla sapere a tutto il mondo ... 

ma sei pure colto! mi dici sallo ... come Dante ... 

ahhhh ... volo ... come una libellula ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minchia..!!!! ho letto la Matraini ora ora su una risposta data a miss, ora non so il perchè ma mi è venuto in mente un qualcosa, un desiderio che ho sempre avuto, una manifestazione del mio ego sproporzionato e egoistico e presuntuoso del mio essere.....! un desiderio cioè..! Riuscire a far diventare una donna gay etero..! Vabbè, ok, non scrivo più minchiate.

Mpà ma tu chinni pensi? rici ca sugnu malatu?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia..!!!! ho letto la Matraini ora ora su una risposta data a miss, ora non so il perchè ma mi è venuto in mente un qualcosa, un desiderio che ho sempre avuto, una manifestazione del mio ego sproporzionato e egoistico e presuntuoso del mio essere.....! un desiderio cioè..! Riuscire a far diventare una donna gay etero..! Vabbè, ok, non scrivo più minchiate.
> 
> Mpà ma tu chinni pensi? rici ca sugnu malatu?



Testina..! ti sei scordato le donne di colore, le giapponesi le svedesi.....


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro ...
> 
> hai ragione, devo trattenere la mia felicità, è una cosa tra noi ...
> e non volerla cantare e farla sapere a tutto il mondo ...
> ...


vedi le cose le sai e se non le sai le capisci al volo: il volare come una libbellula non mi piace tanto: mi ricordi altri insetti ................  però capisco ed apprezzo il tuto stato d'animo. quello che mi piace di te è il non tener conto delle distanze. altre al tuo posto si sarebbero arrese, come dire, non hanno le palle ma più che altro le voglie.




Ultimo ha detto:


> Mpà ma tu chinni pensi? rici ca sugnu malatu?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi le cose le sai e se non le sai le capisci al volo: il volare come una libbellula non mi piace tanto: mi ricordi altri insetti ................ però capisco ed apprezzo il tuto stato d'animo. quello che mi piace di te è il non tener conto delle distanze. altre al tuo posto si sarebbero arrese, come dire, non hanno le palle ma più che altro le voglie.


Quoto
Pensa che capita che ci siano anche uomini che non le hanno le palle........e mi sembra ancora più grave:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Pensa che capita che ci siano anche uomini che non le hanno le palle........e mi sembra ancora più grave:mrgreen:


quoto anch'io: ti riferisci a qualcuno in particolare? dicci dicci.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quoto anch'io: ti riferisci a qualcuno in particolare? dicci dicci.


Un uomo di mia conoscenza....
Non lo conosci. 
Purtroppo non sono tutti uomini veri come te....


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un uomo di mia conoscenza....
> Non lo conosci.
> Purtroppo non sono tutti uomini veri come te....


.................... tesoro .................


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi le cose le sai e se non le sai le capisci al volo: il volare come una libbellula non mi piace tanto: mi ricordi altri insetti ................  però capisco ed apprezzo il tuto stato d'animo. quello che mi piace di te è il non tener conto delle distanze. altre al tuo posto si sarebbero arrese, come dire, non hanno le palle ma più che altro le voglie.


Caro 

sono lusingata ... sei un uomo colto e che capisce! Capisce questo universo ...

per te, mi trasformo in colibri ... e non ci sono distanze che tengano. 
sei un vero uomo, con quell'aria ruvida di fondo e con le mani pieni di calli. 
proprio un uomo della terra ... 

dimmi, fammi sapere ... quante costrizioni hai ancora? ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro
> 
> dimmi, fammi sapere ... *quante costrizioni hai ancora? *...
> 
> ...


tesoro i calli alle mani ce li ho per latro.

*cosa intendi?*


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro i calli alle mani ce li ho per latro.
> 
> *cosa intendi?*



Ciao caro,

hoo, 
non vuoi che canti per felicità ... 
non vuoi che sia una libellula ... 

allora, come posso esprimermi?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

E tra un treddì c'adddivintò un club privè mi manciu n'arincina liggiennu ri ca e diddà, ma siddiannumi ri tuttu continuo a manciari futtennuminni e niescennu ru club ca mi scafazzò a ciolla cu tutti gli annessi e connessi. A tutte le voscienzeun inchino riverente e un baciamo sempre le mani.


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao caro,
> 
> hoo,
> non vuoi che canti per felicità ...
> ...


tu hai parlato di costrizioni e non ho capito cosa volessi dire.


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> niescennu ru club


in che senso, momentaneo.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu hai parlato di costrizioni e non ho capito cosa volessi dire.



Caro,

perdonami ... 
mi fai perdere la ragione ... 

intendevo, cosa ti da fastidio ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2013)

io oggi sono molto soddisfatta di me stessa :mrgreen:

:festa:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io oggi sono molto soddisfatta di me stessa :mrgreen:
> 
> :festa:


Bravissima 




Qualcuno invece deve ringraziare che sono a un corso (faccina molto incazzata)


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro,
> 
> perdonami ...
> mi fai perdere la ragione ...
> ...


Cosa vuoi che mi dia fastidio: nulla. puoi fare tutto ciò che vuoi: certo svegliarmi alle 4 di notte per soddisfare certe tue voglie, non mi pare il caso, anche perchè, sai bene, assonnacciato non viene bene.


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ancora in coda? buenos aires, magenta o dove?


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io oggi sono molto soddisfatta di me stessa :mrgreen:


dai simy, lo faccio io a chiederti: cosa è successo che ti rende così felice?


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

di là hanno scoperto l'acqua calda. speriamo non lo sia troppo. :rotfl:

che minchiate. :rotfl:

Ultimo, tu che sei un aspirante marinaretto, che tipi di nodi sai intrecciare e quali sciogliere?


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tranquilla; Yuma ha finito i femori... posso sempre mandarla in spedizione punitiva


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dai simy, lo faccio io a chiederti: cosa è successo che ti rende così felice?


poi magari ve lo dico... per ora va bene cosi...


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di là hanno scoperto l'acqua calda. speriamo non lo sia troppo. :rotfl:
> 
> *che minchiate.* :rotfl:
> 
> Ultimo, tu che sei un aspirante marinaretto, che tipi di nodi sai intrecciare e quali sciogliere?


scusa, lui,
ma questo atteggiamento infantile a cosa ti porta?
che senso hanno le battute "sugli altri" se non le contesti a chi e dove vanno contestate?


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, lui,
> ma questo atteggiamento infantile a cosa ti porta?
> che senso hanno le battute "sugli altri" se non le contesti a chi e dove vanno contestate?


se leggi con attenzione c'è un chiaro richiamo ad altri, non a te. Lasciami nel mio infantilismo che io ci sguazzo. 
quando avrò voglia di criticare direttamente lo farò. Grazie lo stesso.


p.s. complimenti per l'abitino.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Che bello, mi sono disintossicato, con annesso arancino al ragù, una delizia per il palato, ora mancano le giapponesi le colorate e .........


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

sei tornato bastardo. 

finalmente una persona intellligente con cui parlare. 

ma unni minchia a statu. è successo di tutto. 

M'ha rimproverato Minerva perchè, a suo dire, parlo alle spalle degli altri e non ho le palle. 

è vero secondo te?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Uhm.. il rimproverò può nascere per mille motivi, le palle o le si hanno oppure no, tu a parere mio le hai. Ma evito di scrivere chi non le ha. MDA. 

Baci e abbracci.. come le mia mutanne, orevuare..


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla; Yuma ha finito i femori... posso sempre mandarla in spedizione punitiva


Buona idea uno maschile e uno femminile in arrivo:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. il rimproverò può nascere per mille motivi, le palle o le si hanno oppure no, tu a parere mio le hai. Ma evito di scrivere chi non le ha. MDA.
> 
> Baci e abbracci.. come le mia mutanne, orevuare..


TI NI ISTI NATRA VOTA?


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buona idea uno maschile e uno femminile in arrivo:mrgreen:


:yes:


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se leggi con attenzione* c'è un chiaro richiamo ad altri, non a te. *Lasciami nel mio infantilismo che io ci sguazzo.
> quando avrò voglia di criticare direttamente lo farò. Grazie lo stesso.
> 
> 
> p.s. complimenti per l'abitino.


non lo metto in dubbio ma mi andava di dirlo comunque


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio ma mi andava di dirlo comunque


*hai fatto benissimo.

*Le critiche, i commenti, le proprie opinioni, se educatamente espressi, costruttivi e non inguriosi, sono sempre ben accetti;  viceversa quando si supera arbitrariamente e non in termini goliardici il limite consentito dalla educazione,  maleducatamente rivolto ad affetti propri ed estranei alla discussione intrattenuta.  

Permetti?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *hai fatto benissimo.
> 
> *Le critiche, i commenti, le proprie opinioni, se educatamente espressi, costruttivi e non inguriosi, sono sempre ben accetti; viceversa quando si supera arbitrariamente e non in termini goliardici il limite consentito dalla educazione, maleducatamente rivolto ad affetti propri ed estranei alla discussione intrattenuta.
> 
> Permetti?


te l'appoggio...


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> te l'appoggio...


è un piacere: puoi anche andare oltre.


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

penso che dialetti, modi di dire propri di determinate regioni, siano spesso incomprensibili a molti e nell'interpretare ciò che si legge, si perde il senso intrinseco di ciò che si è scritto. 



spero in una clemenza o in una pena minima.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un piacere: puoi anche andare oltre.



-challange accepted-


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> penso che dialetti, modi di dire propri di determinate regioni, siano spesso incomprensibili a molti e nell'interpretare ciò che si legge, si perde il senso intrinseco di ciò che si è scritto.
> 
> 
> 
> spero in una clemenza o in una pena minima.


Ciao Lui,

tutto dipende, se anche tu, hai clemenza verso altri ... 

verso me, l'hai ...  ... 

ma gli altri? ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

il mio era un discorso che si intrecciava con un altro fatto in altri posti e che qualcuno, intelligente com'è, avrà certamente capito.


nella mia vita vi sono diversi concetti basilari, uno di questi è: non fare ad altri ciò che non vorresti altri facessero a te. 

mi propongo nello stesso modo di come sono trattato. Riesco ad essere educato, discreto, cerimonioso, rispettoso etc se dall'altra parte trovo gli stessi modi.


quasi sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Se vabbè, ma il cafone è arrivato, quindi la chiarezza datata delle sue esternazioni è assicurata, JB ti sta sul cazzo..! punto e basta, con Minerva e in cucina fai apparire la classe che hai ma che non usi perchè soltanto i coglionazzi usano( indoviniamo chi) do uno spunto, ad ed a e.. chi sa il gioco si sta muto e Lui il gioco non lo sa. Poi ti spiego compà. shhh al momento. e scusami tutti i punti e le non andate a capo. poi ti spiego pure questa eh..!

Mi siddio, quasi quasi esco per un tè. o rimango..

Beppp. beeeppp. beeep


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Le quattro stagioni*

Rappresentate da illustri personaggi, vivaldi, gagini e via discorrendo anche andando molto indietro nel tempo, eh ma un palermitano ste cose le conosce, le deve conoscere, ma come buon siculo se ne fotte.

Nel frattempo le quattro stagioni attraverso un film assumono un qualcosa che si unisce a emeriti personaggi antichi e quasi quasi da storia ( togliamo il quasi) e si presenta la pizza con i suoi quattro gusti, bona..! anche  se a me non piace, anzi. Ritorniamo al film, mi stavo perdendo..... film dove una voce invisibile dice: i miei primi quarant'anni sono la primavera. Passa del tempo e la voce ( ma ri cu cazzzu è sta vuci..) ritorna dopo eventi drammatici, e dice: sono passato direttamente all'inverno.

Vabbè il racconto è finito, vado a leggermi qualche minchiata.


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

sempre complicato e contorto. Minerva ha le sue pecche, come tutti, difende ciò che non andrebbe difeso, ma si sa, è normale anche questo, le fazioni le simpatie i cazzi e i mazzi contribuiscono non poco.

ho notato che c'è chi fa il gioco delle tre carte ma più che altro si rifà a quel vecchio adagio:" Mamma Ciccio mi tocca, toccami ciccio che la mamma non c'è".


a buon intenditor ..................


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> sempre complicato e contorto. Minerva ha le sue pecche, come tutti, difende ciò che non andrebbe difeso, ma si sa, è normale anche questo, le fazioni le simpatie i cazzi e i mazzi contribuiscono non poco.
> 
> ho notato che c'è chi fa il gioco delle tre carte ma più che altro si rifà a quel vecchio adagio:" Mamma Ciccio mi tocca, toccami ciccio che la mamma non c'è".
> 
> ...


Conosco minerva da anni,difende sempre chi non andrebbe difeso,e non difenende che andrebbe difeso!Bravissima persona ma faziosa!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sempre complicato e contorto. Minerva ha le sue pecche, come tutti, difende ciò che non andrebbe difeso, ma si sa, è normale anche questo, le fazioni le simpatie i cazzi e i mazzi contribuiscono non poco.
> 
> ho notato che c'è chi fa il gioco delle tre carte ma più che altro si rifà a quel vecchio adagio:" Mamma Ciccio mi tocca, toccami ciccio che la mamma non c'è".
> 
> ...



No caro amico, sei giovane e ti capisco, ma sbagli, commetti un errore fondamentale, io lo commettevo, mo s'attaccano, dare troppa importanza alla figura retorica che diamo agli utenti.persone. Ora caro il mio compare elimina sta figura retorica e inesistente che dai alle utenze e pigliane soltanto la validità di quello che danno essenzialmente, vedrai che tutto ti cambierà. Tranne uno..! :mrgreen:

Ti accorgerai anche di tanta stupidità.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Oscuro*

Scrivi, finiscila con lo scioperò, vogliamo sorridere e ridere, non che tu abbia la faccia da cazzo...! sia inteso eh. Amunì moviti..


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosco minerva da anni,difende sempre chi non andrebbe difeso,e non difenende che andrebbe difeso!*Bravissima persona *ma faziosa!


non lo metto in dubbio.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosco minerva da anni,difende sempre chi non andrebbe difeso,e non difenende che andrebbe difeso!Bravissima persona ma faziosa!


più che faziosa graziosa:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> più che faziosa graziosa:mrgreen:


Si,anche graziosa!


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Ulktimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivi, finiscila con lo scioperò, vogliamo sorridere e ridere, non che tu abbia la faccia da cazzo...! sia inteso eh. Amunì moviti..


Mi dovete prima allikkare il culo!


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,anche graziosa!


che parli di fazioni lui ci può stare...ma da te che mi hai letta discutere con chiunque , francamente mi aspetterei riconoscessi tutti i difetti di questo mondo ...ma non questo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> che parli di fazioni lui ci può stare...ma da te che mi hai letta discutere con chiunque , francamente mi aspetterei riconoscessi tutti i difetti di questo mondo ...ma non questo.


Si ti ho visto discutere con tanti anche per le cazzate,ma con alcuni no ed erano cose molto serie.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ti ho visto discutere con tanti anche per le cazzate,ma con alcuni no ed erano cose molto serie.


può essere


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Signori, signore.. l'ora del tè è arrivata, io mi dileguo silenziosamente... shhhh bye bye.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ti ho visto discutere con tanti anche per le cazzate,ma con alcuni no ed erano cose molto serie.


Ciao Oscuro,

come dice Minerva, può essere ... 
soprattutto, perché non tutti abbiamo lo stesso metro di misura ... 
o riteniamo, che ci sia altro ecc. 

un po' più di elasticità ... siamo molto varie ... e ognuno da il suo ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Per nostra fortuna è toccata Minerva come sposa ad un altro uomo...
Nessuno di noi forse l'avrebbe tollerata a lungo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi lutto su tradimento.net..! nessuno/a fa il compleanno..!:sonar::sonar:


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> un po' più di elasticità ... siamo molto varie ... *e ognuno da il suo *...
> 
> sienne



mi pare ovvio: è su come lo si dà la differenza.


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oggi lutto su tradimento.net..! nessuno/a fa il compleanno..!:sonar::sonar:



ma tu già di buon mattino hai il cervello in tilt. io mi permetto di dirti certe cose perchè posso farlo, senza peccare di presunzione.

la notte che minchia fai? riposi?


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi pare ovvio: è su come lo si dà la differenza.



Ciao Lui,

ma sei proprio monello! ... 


comunque, buongiorno. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sulla posta mi arriva un messaggio di una donna straniera, con poche parole per spiegare perchè si trova qua e perchè mi scrive ( dice che sono bello yeahh) mi parla di lei, mi racconta particolari privati e il romanticismo e la famiglia vengono messi al primo posto. 

Mi dico.. mahhh..! vabbè rispondiamole, le scrivo bla bla bla sposato con figli felice moglie in gravidanza  e che vivo una doppia vita con amante e che mmmmm mi godo tutto.

Che mi scrive come risposta? :mrgreen::mrgreen: wuauu!! sono contenta che tu sia felice etc etc mi piace la tua schiettezza, e, mi manda delle foto ( minchia ch'è bona picciotti)


Vuole parlarmi e conversare via cam.... auahaaahahahaahahahah 
Rido ma c'è da piangere..! 

Lui so che non ne hai bisogno ma se mi paghi ti passo il contatto.:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu già di buon mattino hai il cervello in tilt. io mi permetto di dirti certe cose perchè posso farlo, senza peccare di presunzione.
> 
> la notte che minchia fai? riposi?


Error..! non il mattino ma sempre, ti pare perchè tu mi dai corda.! 

Dormire? ma manco per la minchia ci penso, non mi piace dormire, sono andato a pescare e rientrato credo verso le 23,30 ( oratazzeeeeeeeeeee) ( mi dici come cucinarle ? sono 4 di circa 250 grammi ciascuna)


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi pare ovvio: è su come lo si dà la differenza.


Pensa che c'e' chi non da proprio....ah!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> mi pare ovvio: è su come lo si dà la differenza.


Non sono d'accordo,per nulla!Il povero ultimo può essere bravissimo,quando hai 3 cm di larva moscia o trovi una come simy che adora i pisellini primavera,o è meglio che ti fai una pippa con le mani di barbie!


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Pensa che c'e' chi non da proprio....ah!!


Ciao miss,

touché ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> touché ... :up:
> 
> sienne


Buongiorno sienne :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo,per nulla!Il povero ultimo può essere bravissimo,quando hai 3 cm di larva moscia o trovi una come simy che adora i pisellini primavera,o è meglio che ti fai una pippa con le mani di barbie!



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Non ci vedo nulla di male,ognuno i suoi gusti,a te piace fare la crocerossina....!


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di male,ognuno i suoi gusti,a te piace fare la crocerossina....!


:unhappy:
non ce la posso dare


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Pensa che c'e' chi non da proprio....ah!!


perchè non ha provato e quindi non sa cosa ha perso. 

sciocchina. sei un po troppo verginella. 

hai tanta strada da fare, tanta esperienza ancora.

Sienne, ai puntini di sospensorio, pensaci tu, grazie.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè non ha provato e quindi non sa cosa ha perso.
> 
> sciocchina. sei un po troppo verginella.
> 
> ...


Non puoi semplicemente prendere atto di quello che ho scritto?  Vuoi negare che c 'e'  chi da e chi non da? Motivazioni a parte....
Mi fai venire in mente triderg7


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Oscuro*

c'hai ragione... c'ho proprio la faccia da culo.... :mexican:


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non puoi semplicemente prendere atto di quello che ho scritto?
> Vuoi negare che c 'e' chi da e chi non da?
> Motivazioni a parte.... :rotfl:
> 
> *Mi fai venire in mente triderg7*



NO.
SI e NO.
*e cu minchia è?
*


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno carissimi.
Sono di corsa e manco da qualche giorno: news?
mi date almeno i titoli della prima pagina di Tradi?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Buongiorno carissimi.
> Sono di corsa e manco da qualche giorno: news?
> mi date almeno i titoli della prima pagina di Tradi?


attenta alle storte se sei di corsa
con quel tacco 12 mi sa che non devi correre :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> NO.
> SI e NO.
> *e cu minchia è?
> *


quando fai cosi non si puo parlare con te.....vado a fare un po di pratica da brava verginella...

cia


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Buongiorno carissimi.
> Sono di corsa e manco da qualche giorno: news?
> mi date almeno i titoli della prima pagina di Tradi?


BENDER è UN COGLIONE!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Buongiorno carissimi.
> Sono di corsa e manco da qualche giorno: news?
> mi date almeno i titoli della prima pagina di Tradi?



Sorellina..!! :bacio:


.... tengo d'occhio il tipo... hai capito chi ?
E' tranquillo e fila liscio senza broccolare.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sulla posta mi arriva un messaggio di una donna straniera, con poche parole per spiegare perchè si trova qua e perchè mi scrive ( dice che sono bello yeahh) mi parla di lei, mi racconta particolari privati e il romanticismo e la famiglia vengono messi al primo posto.
> 
> Mi dico.. mahhh..! vabbè rispondiamole, le scrivo bla bla bla sposato con figli felice moglie in gravidanza e che vivo una doppia vita con amante e che mmmmm mi godo tutto.
> 
> ...



comunque Ultimino ha scritto questo post, non ho capito se lo avete volutamente ignorato o vi è involontariamnete sfuggito... erano le ore 9 pricise pricise 


solo una cosa questa è cieca (non ceca) perchè ha detto che sei bello!!! co quell'avatar che...
IO.NON.TI.CI.PARLO.PIU'.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> comunque Ultimino ha scritto questo post, non ho capito se lo avete volutamente ignorato o vi è involontariamnete sfuggito... erano le ore 9 pricise pricise
> 
> 
> solo una cosa questa è cieca (non ceca) perchè ha detto che sei bello!!! co quell'avatar che...
> IO.NON.TI.CI.PARLO.PIU'.



auahhhahahaahahaha


Non esserne sicura..! comincerò a corteggiarti mandandoti tanto di quel cibo siciliano e tanti di quei fiori che ti farò innamorare e mi vedrai bello.! tzè  Ahh che fa far l'amuurr! 

Mi però, io mi vedo così da vecchio, priciso priciso.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> BENDER è UN COGLIONE!


Oscu', va' che ha chiesto novita'....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhhahahaahahaha
> 
> 
> Non esserne sicura..! comincerò a corteggiarti mandandoti tanto di quel cibo siciliano e tanti di quei fiori che ti farò innamorare e mi vedrai bello.! tzè Ahh che fa far l'amuurr!
> ...



non vedo l'ora!!!

che cul quando saremo vecchi :scared: non mi cercare per fare le sozzerie che io nemmeno ti bacio se diventi così :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> comunque Ultimino ha scritto questo post, non ho capito se lo avete volutamente ignorato o vi è involontariamnete sfuggito... erano le ore 9 pricise pricise


non possiamo andare dietro a tutte le minchiate che racconta ultimo. sarebbe impossibile.


Violacea, come stai? e il mare?


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quando fai cosi non si puo parlare con te.....vado a fare un po di pratica da brava verginella...
> 
> ciaO


ecco, quetso si che è parlare. facci sapere cosa imparerai.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, quetso si che è parlare. facci sapere cosa imparerai.


come ti permetti di aggiungere le "o" dove io non le metto apposta????
cmq, no....non ti faro' sapere nulla...

augh!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora!!!
> 
> che cul quando saremo vecchi :scared: non mi cercare per fare le sozzerie che io nemmeno ti bacio se diventi così :rotfl::rotfl:



Tzè, inutile guardarmi..! ma se mi guardi ormai è tardi..! l'amore non passa per un'immagine..!

Detto questo, nada cucina sicula, nada fiori, nada de nada..! 






Però se insisti ci ripenso.:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sorellina..!! :bacio:
> 
> 
> .... tengo d'occhio il tipo... hai capito chi ?
> E' tranquillo e fila liscio senza broccolare.


fratellino non capisco proprio nulla perchè da 4/5 giorni leggo perlopiù solo questo 3d.
Ho visto solo che Lui ha chiuso la cucina... e su questo mi riservo di fare richiesta ufficiale di riapertura perchè è una roba assurda.
Mica si chiudono le chiese perchè c'è chi bestemmia, per dire.
A parte questo... oggi sono torda, se mi vuoi spiegare scrivimi in chiaro dove puoi, grazie


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fratellino non capisco proprio nulla perchè da 4/5 giorni leggo perlopiù solo questo 3d.
> Ho visto solo che Lui ha chiuso la cucina... e su questo mi riservo di fare richiesta ufficiale di riapertura perchè è una roba assurda.
> Mica si chiudono le chiese perchè c'è chi bestemmia, per dire.
> A parte questo... oggi sono torda, se mi vuoi spiegare scrivimi in chiaro dove puoi, grazie



Mi riferivo al caprone sbri. :mrgreen: Speriamo non mi legga. :mrgreen:

Si, ho chiesto  lui di riaprirlo, se ci sarebbe una maniera per convincerlo io ci sono..!


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte questo... oggi ?sono torda, se mi vuoi spiegare scrivimi in chiaro dove puoi, grazie


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> .


più del solito: era sottointeso, bel gorillone mio


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo la vuoi smettere di cambiare avatar ad ogni scrusciu ri carrettu? Mi *pari  *il coglionazzo che a comando ha ubbidito.


notavo che se non scrive MINNY non si vede neanche lui in giro. che strana coincidenza.


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più del solito: era sottointeso, bel gorillone mio


non esagerare adesso. "bel gorillone mio".


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tzè, inutile guardarmi..! ma se mi guardi ormai è tardi..! l'amore non passa per un'immagine..!
> 
> Detto questo, nada cucina sicula, nada fiori, nada de nada..!
> 
> ...



adesso si...  beddo beddo assai! vuoi che ti mando qualche fotina zozza anche a te come quelle che avrei inviato a quell'indiscreto di Lui? segreto divulgato pagine e pagine fa... sto pettegolo :condom:


se Viola non va al mare il mare viene da Viola...due giorni fa 'naltro pò affogavamo co tutta l'acqua che ha fatto :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ....non ti faro' sapere nulla...


è peggio per te. avrei, anzi avremmo, potuto giudicare. qui ognuno ha la sua specializzazione.


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo da te fà lo stesso caldo di qua? 35°. ed io che avevo tolto la sdraio e l'ombrellone: mi sà che devo piazzare nuovamente tutto.  si scola.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al caprone sbri. :mrgreen: Speriamo non mi legga. :mrgreen:
> 
> Si, ho chiesto lui di riaprirlo, se ci sarebbe una maniera per convincerlo io ci sono..!



Ultimo rimetti immediatamente l'avatar di prima!!! ti Scancello, ti ignoro, ti...

oddio non mi vengono più le parole!!!

:bleble:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è peggio per te. avrei, anzi avremmo, potuto giudicare. qui ognuno ha la sua specializzazione.


scusa ma.....che hai dormito col culo scoperto?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> adesso si...  beddo beddo assai! vuoi che ti mando qualche fotina zozza anche a te come quelle che avrei inviato a quell'indiscreto di Lui? segreto divulgato pagine e pagine fa... sto pettegolo :condom:
> 
> 
> se Viola non va al mare il mare viene da Viola...due giorni fa 'naltro pò affogavamo co tutta l'acqua che ha fatto :unhappy:


No grazie, per rispetto ai miei calli devo rifiutare.:mrgreen:

Si anche io stavo affogando ieri sera al mare, non ti dico il perchè. auahahhahahahahaaahahah 

Quel disgrazziato di mio figlio auahaahaahahahaha non so come minchia abbia potuto fare ... ma ha fatto finire la sua scarpa a mare. Ora non mi fare domande eh! non saprei rispondere, manco il disgrazziato a saputo dirmi nulla. auahahhahahaha



Qualche volte lo uccido a mio figlio.... mi sono letteralmente bagnato tutti i jeans..!


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

OCCHIO A QUELLO CHE FAI.

sarò severissimo nel giudicarti. SALLO.


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa ma.....che hai dormito col culo scoperto?


ti sembro influenzato? sto benissimo.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti sembro influenzato? sto benissimo.


influenzato? mm no, non saprei....me pare piu che te rode un po  stamattina...poi magari mi sbaglio....
eri piu gentile un tempo....ma vabbe...il mondo e' vario, la gente cambia.....
buona giornata


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> influenzato? mm no, non saprei....me pare piu che te rode un po stamattina...poi magari mi sbaglio....
> eri piu gentile un tempo....ma vabbe...il mondo e' vario, la gente cambia.....
> buona giornata


ma tesoro, mia cara Miss, non sono affatto scortese. è che è arrivata nuovamente una strana puzza e mi infastidisce. Tu non la senti?

tesoro, vieni con me al mare questo WE? la cremina c'è l'ho già, tranquilla: ti ungerò tutte le ............. spalle  così da non fartele scottare dal sole.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Si fa caldo, ma a quanto pare quell'aria umida è sparita lasciando una piacevole brezza che spazia tra la primavera e l'estate. Ora si sta benissimo, chi vuole andare al mare può andarci, l'acqua è pulitissima, il sole è forte e abbronza che è una meraviglia, le spiagge per fortuna sono molto più libere del solito e le ferie quasi quasi le prederei nuovamente.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tesoro, mia cara Miss, non sono affatto scortese. è che è arrivata nuovamente una strana puzza e mi infastidisce. Tu non la senti?
> 
> tesoro, vieni con me al mare questo WE? la cremina c'è l'ho già, tranquilla: ti ungerò tutte le ............. spalle  così da non fartele scottare dal sole.



FARFI!!! tu... tu... tu sei un pettegolo e un broccolatore di professione!!!

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> FARFI!!! tu... tu... tu sei un pettegolo e un broccolatore di professione!!!
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Bastava una sola parola, testeminchiaddimuratu! 

L'ora del tè cari signori e signore è arrivato, lasciando una scia di profumo mentre cammino mi dileguo tra un peto e l'altro. Bye bye.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tesoro, mia cara Miss, non sono affatto scortese. è che è arrivata nuovamente una strana puzza e mi infastidisce. Tu non la senti?
> 
> tesoro, vieni con me al mare questo WE? la cremina c'è l'ho già, tranquilla: ti ungerò tutte le ............. spalle  così da non fartele scottare dal sole.


vorrei ma non posso....devo aspettare che i tatuaggi si asciughino...non posso prenderci il sole....poi se proprio devi e vuoi invitarmi che e' sta cosa del WE? io ci vengo da Londra....minimo una settimana nella bella siculia...

non ho detto che sei scortese.....ho detto che eri piu gentile....e' cosa ben diversa...


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

quasi quasi ti vengo a trovare. dovrei trovare la compagnia giusta. LEI, quella la, è tornata o paesiello. è un po inchiappatella in questi giorni, scorbutica, a causa del ciclo. minchia non gli si può dire nulla: "la vuoi?" e capisce male, "dammela" peggio di peggio "non va leccato, va morso" maria è successo l'inferno, "ma io mi riferivo al Magnum" peggio, pareva gli avessi detto 'na malapparola.


sti fimmini.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quasi quasi ti vengo a trovare. dovrei trovare la compagnia giusta. LEI, quella la, è tornata o paesiello. è un po inchiappatella in questi giorni, scorbutica, a causa del ciclo. minchia non gli si può dire nulla: "la vuoi?" e capisce male, "dammela" peggio di peggio "non va leccato, va morso" maria è successo l'inferno, "ma io mi riferivo al Magnum" peggio, pareva gli avessi detto 'na malapparola.
> 
> 
> sti fimmini.


ma...se vuoi venire.....sei il benvenuto.... ma mi spiace...non so chi e' LEI, quella....


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vorrei ma non posso....devo aspettare che i tatuaggi si asciughino...non posso prenderci il sole....poi se proprio devi e vuoi invitarmi che e' sta cosa del WE? io ci vengo da Londra....minimo una settimana nella bella siculia...
> 
> non ho detto che sei scortese.....ho detto che eri piu gentile....e' cosa ben diversa...


per me anche un mese, un anno. poi basta perchè gli ospiti sono come il pesce: dopo un po puzzano.


tatuaggi hai detto? al plurale? a me piacciono tantissimo, soprattutto colorati e sulle donne.
cos'hai tatuato? fai una foto e mandala.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> BENDER è UN COGLIONE!


Povero Bender......


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per me anche un mese, un anno. poi basta perchè gli ospiti sono come il pesce: dopo un po puzzano.
> 
> 
> tatuaggi hai detto? al plurale? a me piacciono tantissimo, soprattutto colorati e sulle donne.
> cos'hai tatuato? fai una foto e mandala.


12 foto dovrei fare!! cmq no, tanto vengo a stabilirmi li per 6 mesi....il giusto per un ospite....
colorati ho un tatuaggiuo di ONE PIECE, ma non so quanti anni hai, se hai figli, insomma non so se lo conosci, e' un cartone....
delle ciliege, mary poppins, am quella e' nera non colorata, il panda di banksy con scritto: DESTRY RACISM, BE LIKE A PANDA, HE'S WHITE, HE'S BLACK AND HE'S ASIAN.
poi ne ho uno indiano, e altri ma sono neri sfumati....


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma...se vuoi venire.....sei il benvenuto.... ma mi spiace...non so chi e' LEI, quella....


li da voi si usa prendere il caffè la mattina? :rotfl:


parlavo con Ultimo, non con te.


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

Miss ma che cazzo di tattoo hai! il tatuaggio deve, a mio parere, avere un senso, essere motivato. tu quasi quasi ti fai tatuare l'apemaia................


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Miss ma che cazzo di tattoo hai! il tatuaggio deve, a mio parere, avere un senso, essere motivato. tu quasi quasi ti fai tatuare l'*apemaia*................




io mi voglio far tatuare Apecar :inlove: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Miss ma che cazzo di tattoo hai! il tatuaggio deve, a mio parere, avere un senso, essere motivato. tu quasi quasi ti fai tatuare l'apemaia................


basta con le parolacce!! mi hai scocciata!!!!
comunque.....si a tuo parere, il mio parere (sul mio copro si intende) e' che io al tatuaggio non voglio dargli significato....voglio avere il mio copro colorato e disegnato in base a quello che mi piace, no quello che mi scaturisce emozioni.....gia so troppo da sopportare certe emozioni, double them up (scusa ti giuro che non so piu dirlo in italiano) e piazzarle pure sul copro per me e' troppo...

detto questo la pe maia mi e' sempre stata sulle palle......a parte la canzone che era fighissima...quella iniziale....vola vola in cielo la pe maia, di ritorno dal peru.....


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> notavo che se non scrive MINNY non si vede neanche lui in giro. che strana coincidenza.


CVD.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Miss ma che cazzo di tattoo hai! il tatuaggio deve, a mio parere, avere un senso, essere motivato. tu quasi quasi ti fai tatuare l'apemaia................


Apemaia =cicciottella ed a strisce giallo nere?  :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Lui,

ma ti devo insegnare proprio tutto? 
Non si trattano così, le belle donne! 

Comunque, non hon niente da far vedere,
Pulitina, pulitina ... solo un neo ... come marchio. 

PS: ti manca la fantasia! I colori ... sono la cosa 
fantastica attorno a noi ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Apemaia =cicciottella ed a strisce giallo nere? :singleeye:


si, e anche orizzontali, che ingrassano e non poco.


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

*SiN, anche alle altre,*

ne hai di coraggio, tu e qualcun altra. Questo è un postaccio per gentaglia varia dove come puoi ben vedere si parla di tutto tranne che di cose serie. la parolaccia è quasi un obbligo, le cattive maniere anche, l'approccio con le donne molto rude e a volte sconcio. ma che cazzo ci venite a fare qui? non vi trovereste più a vostro agio di là da qualche altro posto in qualche altro DDD, a parlare d'amore o sulla leggerezza dell'essere o anche di pittura, moda, cinema, etc etc?  


questo luogo, il club dei terra terra è snobbato dai più IN: come mai voi ancora qui? Forse perchè nella nostra beata ignoranza e maleducazione siamo più schietti e sinceri di altri?

dite.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne hai di coraggio, tu e qualcun altra. Questo è un postaccio per gentaglia varia dove come puoi ben vedere si parla di tutto tranne che di cose serie. la parolaccia è quasi un obbligo, le cattive maniere anche, l'approccio con le donne molto rude e a volte sconcio. ma che cazzo ci venite a fare qui? non vi trovereste più a vostro agio di là da qualche altro posto in qualche altro DDD, a parlare d'amore o sulla leggerezza dell'essere o anche di pittura, moda, cinema, etc etc?
> 
> 
> questo luogo, il club dei terra terra è snobbato dai più IN: come mai voi ancora qui? Forse perchè nella nostra beata ignoranza e maleducazione siamo più schietti e sinceri di altri?
> ...



a me me piace e me fa pure tanto ride :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne hai di coraggio, tu e qualcun altra. Questo è un postaccio per gentaglia varia dove come puoi ben vedere si parla di tutto tranne che di cose serie. la parolaccia è quasi un obbligo, le cattive maniere anche, l'approccio con le donne molto rude e a volte sconcio. ma che cazzo ci venite a fare qui? non vi trovereste più a vostro agio di là da qualche altro posto in qualche altro DDD, a parlare d'amore o sulla leggerezza dell'essere o anche di pittura, moda, cinema, etc etc?
> 
> 
> questo luogo, il club dei terra terra è snobbato dai più IN: come mai voi ancora qui? Forse perchè nella nostra beata ignoranza e maleducazione siamo più schietti e sinceri di altri?
> ...


allora lo vedi che dormisti col culetto scoperto....
scherzavo sulle parolacce......e non mi pare di aver mai snobbato.....
non ci pensi che se bazzichi solo qui magari la gente vuole un confronto con te...dove deve andare? qui no?
dico cosi...in generale.....

tanti cari saluti.....e buona giornata, mi dissocio per un po....il lavoro chiama


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

:gabinetto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne hai di coraggio, tu e qualcun altra. Questo è un postaccio per gentaglia varia dove come puoi ben vedere si parla di tutto tranne che di cose serie. la parolaccia è quasi un obbligo, le cattive maniere anche, l'approccio con le donne molto rude e a volte sconcio. ma che cazzo ci venite a fare qui? non vi trovereste più a vostro agio di là da qualche altro posto in qualche altro DDD, a parlare d'amore o sulla leggerezza dell'essere o anche di pittura, moda, cinema, etc etc?
> 
> 
> questo luogo, il club dei terra terra è snobbato dai più IN: come mai voi ancora qui? Forse perchè nella nostra beata ignoranza e maleducazione siamo più schietti e sinceri di altri?
> ...


io sono una ragaSSSa di campagna quindi con la terra mi ci trovo bene. Non ho mica paura di sporcarmi:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

ULTIMUS, avresti almeno potuto chiudere la portas.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pensi che uno che si sta cagando addosso pensa a chiudere la porta? 

Ma tu che cazzo capisci? comincia a leggere chi di dovere e vedrai che la diarrea viene anche a te..! anzi non leggere che altrimenti ti si rizzano i capelli, cioè no i capelli no, però senza capelli sai... sembri un mda. :mrgreen: 

MUTU a cu capiu u iocu..!


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Lui

ma non sai leggere tra le righe? 
Uffaa ...

sienne


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

a me, saranno le mie nobili origini (qualcuno storcerà il naso, ma è così), ma più che altro l'educazione impartitami, riesco ad adattarmi alla gente con cui mi rapporto. Non amo molto la presunzione e lo snobbismo perchè entrambi sono sinonimo di cretineria. Preferisco stare con le persone sincere, quelle che danno pane al pane e vino al vino: sono in genere molto più sincere e rispettose, non si nascondono dietro false maschere dettate dall'apparire a tutti i costi ciò che non sono. 



stavo scrivendo alro ma una telefonata m'ha fatto perdere il filo. se lo ritrovaste, per favore, è il mio.


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> ma non sai leggere tra le righe?
> Uffaa ...
> ...


anche tu con ste righe........

tra una e l'altra c'è uno spazio vuoto: cosa vuoi che ci legga.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche tu con ste righe........
> 
> tra una e l'altra c'è uno spazio vuoto: cosa vuoi che ci legga.



aggiunge così legge quello che vuole


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Avete*

Avete visto la nuova utente,quella dolce e simpatica?miss dove sei?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avete visto la nuova utente,quella dolce e simpatica?miss dove sei?


un po qui un po li.....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ne hai di coraggio, tu e qualcun altra. Questo è un postaccio per gentaglia varia dove come puoi ben vedere si parla di tutto tranne che di cose serie. la parolaccia è quasi un obbligo, le cattive maniere anche, l'approccio con le donne molto rude e a volte sconcio. ma che cazzo ci venite a fare qui? non vi trovereste più a vostro agio di là da qualche altro posto in qualche altro DDD, a parlare d'amore o sulla leggerezza dell'essere o anche di pittura, moda, cinema, etc etc?
> 
> 
> questo luogo, il club dei terra terra è snobbato dai più IN: come mai voi ancora qui? Forse perchè nella nostra beata ignoranza e maleducazione siamo più schietti e sinceri di altri?
> ...


Sincerità x sincerità passo di qui x dare un pò fastidio.... Comunque l'apemaia a righe orizzontali deve esser una figata


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avete visto la nuova utente,quella dolce e simpatica?miss dove sei?


ha detto che deve lavorare. Pure io. Perciò miticiraccomandoatte, Oscuro, cerca di tenere un po' le fila di sta banda di sciamannati, ci conto.
 Baci


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha detto che deve lavorare. Pure io. Perciò miticiraccomandoatte, Oscuro, cerca di tenere un po' le fila di sta banda di sciamannati, ci conto.
> Baci


Io purtroppo ho mille cosa da fare....non contarci!


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche tu con ste righe........
> 
> tra una e l'altra c'è uno spazio vuoto: cosa vuoi che ci legga.



Ciao 

ueee, Ciuffolo! 

leggi ... e capisci. 
questo gioco, tu me lo hai insegnato ... 

sienne


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avete visto la nuova utente,quella dolce e simpatica?miss dove sei?


prof. ho visto la nuova utente, quella tutta miele....
però è ancora molto sulle sue, non trovi?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> prof. ho visto la nuova utente, quella tutta miele....
> però è ancora molto sulle sue, non trovi?


Dottore,quasta miss ha qualcosa,percepisco violente vibrazioni....


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avete visto la nuova utente,quella dolce e simpatica?miss dove sei?


guarda che ti controllo... quindi occhio :clava:


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dottore,quasta miss ha qualcosa,percepisco violente vibrazioni....


bravissimo prof., se sono le vibrazioni che provo io, ci siamo 
forse bisognerebbe approfondire per capire meglio se i suoi gusti sono solo dolci o è un'amante anche dei gusti.... come dire, più forti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> bravissimo prof., se sono le vibrazioni che provo io, ci siamo
> forse bisognerebbe approfondire per capire meglio se i suoi gusti sono solo dolci o è un'amante anche dei gusti.... come dire, più forti? :mrgreen:


dottore, le basti sapere che non mangio dolci e il caffe lo prendo senza zucchero....


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> bravissimo prof., se sono le vibrazioni che provo io, ci siamo
> forse bisognerebbe approfondire per capire meglio se i suoi gusti sono solo dolci o è un'amante anche dei gusti.... come dire, più forti? :mrgreen:


Secondo me è dolce sul primo impatto....


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che ti controllo... quindi occhio :clava:


tu sempre con quel matterello in mano.....


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ecco*



miss acacia ha detto:


> dottore, le basti sapere che non mangio dolci e il caffe lo prendo senza zucchero....


Hai visto gas?le donne per me non hanno segreti....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu sempre con quel matterello in mano.....




Oscuro vuole fare una finaccia....


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dottore, le basti sapere che non mangio dolci e il caffe lo prendo senza zucchero....


a parte lo zucchero nel caffè, il nostro interesse era relativo, come dire.... all'arte culinaria, per cui il desiderio era di conoscere i suoi piaceri della tavola


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro vuole fare una finaccia....


ma se è così ....buono.....


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai visto gas?le donne per me non hanno segreti....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei un artista :up:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma se è così ....*buon*o.....



anche Yuma direbbe la stessa cosa...


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> anche Yuma direbbe la stessa cosa...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



gas ha detto:


> sei un artista :up:


Gas,miss ha delle spiccate potenzialità,devi vincere determinati paletti!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


>


Purtroppo le donne non mi sorprendono più.....!


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me è dolce sul primo impatto....


prof. la miss è sparita, si starà documentando sulla m ia domanda che le ho fatto?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

*vibrazioni*

meglio che mi ri-ritiri nelle mie stanze...le vibrazioni le sento io.....un po ostili


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas,miss ha delle spiccate potenzialità,devi vincere determinati paletti!


e deve pure superare determinati ostacoli


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e deve pure superare determinati ostacoli


tipo?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas,miss ha delle spiccate potenzialità,devi vincere determinati paletti!


se lo dici tu ci credo
anche se mi sembra la classica tipa non molto avvezza all'arte culinaria.... forse una donna un po più mielosa?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> meglio che mi ri-ritiri nelle mie stanze...le vibrazioni le sento io.....un po ostili


Ma la simy non farebbe male ad una mosca....scherza...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> se lo dici tu ci credo
> anche se mi sembra la classica tipa non molto avvezza all'arte culinaria.... forse una donna un po più mielosa?


Mielosa ma ha il suo lato oscuro....devo capire quanto oscuro...!


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la simy non farebbe male ad una mosca....scherza...:rotfl::rotfl:



si si come no :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tipo?




me e il mio rottweiler :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*



miss acacia ha detto:


> meglio che mi ri-ritiri nelle mie stanze...le vibrazioni le sento io.....un po ostili


hai letto la risposta della miss? ebbene questa volta mi sa che ho ragione io
come spesso accade l'allievo in qualche caso supera il maestro :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se lo dici tu ci credo
> anche se mi sembra la classica tipa non molto avvezza all'arte culinaria.... forse una donna un po più mielosa?







io ti prendo per la gola.....io sono una cuoca...come dire...sublime


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mielosa ma ha il suo lato oscuro....devo capire quanto oscuro...!


credo che sia un lato sigillato


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai letto la risposta della miss? ebbene questa volta mi sa che ho ragione io
> come spesso accade l'allievo in qualche caso supera il maestro :mrgreen:


No!Miss non vuole discussioni,si ritira perchè la simy fa un pò la stronza....!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> me e il mio rottweiler :mrgreen::mrgreen:


mi spiace dirtelo ma non rappresenti un ostacolo per me, per il semplice fatto che non devo andare da nessuna parte e non ho secondi fini....


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> credo che sia un lato sigillato


Non credo....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Brava*



miss acacia ha detto:


> mi spiace dirtelo ma non rappresenti un ostacolo per me, per il semplice fatto che non devo andare da nessuna parte e non ho secondi fini....


Ottima risposta.


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io ti prendo per la gola.....io sono una cuoca...come dire...sublime


hai colpito nel segno 
però dovrò contraccambiare, per io come ti prendo?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai colpito nel segno
> però dovrò contraccambiare, per io come ti prendo?


se hai letto qualcosa in giro ieri dovresti sapere che mi devi prendere per i capelli


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo....!


secondo me si


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Miss non vuole discussioni,si ritira perchè la *simy fa un pò la stronza*....!:rotfl:


ma chi io :angelo:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



miss acacia ha detto:


> se hai letto qualcosa in giro ieri dovresti sapere che mi devi prendere per i capelli


Gas....che NE DICI DI QUESTA RISPOSTA?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se hai letto qualcosa in giro ieri dovresti sapere che mi devi prendere per i capelli


purtroppo ieri ero impegnato per cui non ho letto moltocomunque la presa per i capelli mi va bene:smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ottima risposta.


tanto poi famo i conti... 'ndo vai


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas....che NE DICI DI QUESTA RISPOSTA?:rotfl:


direi.. OTTIMA
la mielosa conosce il bello della vita


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tanto poi famo i conti... 'ndo vai


vedi che yuma vuole uscire, per cui esci un attimo con lei va


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> direi.. OTTIMA
> la mielosa conosce il bello della vita


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....mielosa................miele......acacia..........ahahahahahah
scusate......l ho detto ieri che per realizzare certe cose le devo scrivere.....


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....mielosa................miele......acacia..........ahahahahahah
> scusate......l ho detto ieri che per realizzare certe cose le devo scrivere.....


Gas crede che sei la classica donna bella che non balla,invece secondo me,sai essere anche aggressiva!


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....mielosa................miele......acacia..........ahahahahahah
> scusate......l ho detto ieri *che per realizzare certe cose le devo scrivere*.....


bene, allora scrivi cosa vorresti realizzare mentre ti prendo per i capelli


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> bene, allora scrivi cosa vorresti realizzare mentre ti prendo per i capelli


Guarda mi piace prendere per i capelli una donna quando è a pecora,mi piace mordergli le spalle.....


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas crede che sei la classica donna bella che non balla,invece secondo me,sai essere anche aggressiva!


ballo ballo......ma ballo da sola.....c'e' chi balla coi lupi e chi balla da sola....
sono aggressiva il giusto...non violenta....


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Gas crede che sei la classica donna bella che non balla,invece secondo me,sai essere anche aggressiva!


secondo me la dolcina, balla, ma fa ballare anche noi 2 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
nel senso che, non ce staaaaaaa


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ballo ballo......ma ballo da sola.....c'e' chi balla coi lupi e chi balla da sola....
> sono aggressiva il giusto...non violenta....


come dice l'esimio prof., non devi essere aggressiva ma docile come una .... pecorella prof.?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda mi piace prendere per i capelli una donna quando è a pecora,mi piace mordergli le spalle.....


come siamo finiti qui? come tu riferivi all arte culinaria io mi riferivo ai capelli, nel senso complimentami i capelli....


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda mi piace prendere per i capelli una donna quando è a pecora,mi piace mordergli le spalle.....


intenditore :up:


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come siamo finiti qui? come tu riferivi all arte culinaria io mi riferivo ai capelli, nel senso complimentami i capelli....


eventualmente i complimenti vengono dopo, prima bisogna sedersi a tavola


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> come siamo finiti qui? come tu riferivi all arte culinaria io mi riferivo ai capelli, nel senso complimentami i capelli....


Hai scritto che ti piace essere presa per i capelli....!


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che yuma vuole uscire, per cui esci un attimo con lei va


no, non deve uscire


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non deve uscire


si, si, deve uscire
dai portala un po fuori dai


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> no, non deve uscire


Devi uscire tu allora....


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi uscire tu allora....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma dai, ho sbruffato sul monitor 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tesoro, mia cara Miss, non sono affatto scortese. è che è arrivata nuovamente una strana puzza e mi infastidisce. Tu non la senti?
> 
> tesoro, vieni con me al mare questo WE? la cremina c'è l'ho già, tranquilla: ti ungerò tutte le ............. spalle  così da non fartele scottare dal sole.





viola di mare ha detto:


> FARFI!!! tu... tu... tu sei un pettegolo e un broccolatore di professione!!!
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:





Lui ha detto:


> per me anche un mese, un anno. poi basta perchè gli ospiti sono come il pesce: dopo un po puzzano.
> 
> 
> tatuaggi hai detto? al plurale? a me piacciono tantissimo, soprattutto colorati e sulle donne.
> cos'hai tatuato? fai una foto e mandala.





gas ha detto:


> prof. ho visto la nuova utente, quella tutta miele....
> però è ancora molto sulle sue, non trovi?





gas ha detto:


> bravissimo prof., se sono le vibrazioni che provo io, ci siamo
> forse bisognerebbe approfondire per capire meglio se i suoi gusti sono solo dolci o è un'amante anche dei gusti.... come dire, più forti? :mrgreen:





gas ha detto:


> tu sempre con quel matterello in mano.....





gas ha detto:


> a parte lo zucchero nel caffè, il nostro interesse era relativo, come dire.... all'arte culinaria, per cui il desiderio era di conoscere i suoi piaceri della tavola





gas ha detto:


> hai colpito nel segno
> però dovrò contraccambiare, per io come ti prendo?





miss acacia ha detto:


> se hai letto qualcosa in giro ieri dovresti sapere che mi devi prendere per i capelli





gas ha detto:


> bene, allora scrivi cosa vorresti realizzare mentre ti prendo per i capelli





oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda mi piace prendere per i capelli una donna quando è a pecora,mi piace mordergli le spalle.....



ne ho quotati solo alcuni


Simy la porto fuori io yuma, le faccio fare un giro dentro tradi mi sa che si diverte


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai scritto che ti piace essere presa per i capelli....!


vigliacchi!!!! sapete benissimo a cosa mi riferivo...


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ne ho quotati solo alcuni
> 
> 
> Simy la porto fuori io yuma, le faccio fare un giro dentro tradi mi sa che si diverte




concordo


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

ops
è arrivata farfi
mi sa che yuma la porto fuori io va


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devi uscire tu allora....



no


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ne ho quotati solo alcuni
> 
> 
> Simy la porto fuori io yuma, le faccio fare un giro dentro tradi mi sa che si diverte




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
me passi a prende???


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vigliacchi!!!! *sapete benissimo a cosa mi riferivo*...


  io no


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma dai, ho sbruffato sul monitor
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono per le cose giuste.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> vigliacchi!!!! sapete benissimo a cosa mi riferivo...


Abbiam capito benissimo...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono per le cose giuste.


non avevo dubbi....


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono per le cose giuste.


anche io farfy e viola...come puoi ben notare


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*

ce lo metteresti il dito nel vasetto?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ce lo metteresti il dito nel vasetto?


Il vasetto si rompe sulle vostre teste


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> anche io farfy e viola...come puoi ben notare


E certo voi si e gas no?vi sembra giusto?giusto che gas continui a spellarsi il pisello con le mani?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io farfy e viola...come puoi ben notare


ho dato i soldi a farfi, così andate a prendervi un gelato


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ce lo metteresti il dito nel vasetto?


Certo....mi piace romperli i vasetti...!


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ce lo metteresti il dito nel vasetto?


dai Oscuro ce lo metteresti il dito nel vasetto?

:clava:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

*perche?*

io non ho capito il problema....perche siete arrabbiate?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il vasetto si rompe sulle vostre teste


povero vasetto


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> dai Oscuro ce lo metteresti il dito nel vasetto?
> 
> :clava:


Adesso ti ci metti pure tu?


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dai Oscuro ce lo metteresti il dito nel vasetto?
> 
> :clava:


OSCURO ATTENTO A QUELLO CHE DICI


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io non ho capito il problema....perche siete arrabbiate?


Gelosia...!


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non ho capito il problema....perche siete arrabbiate?


sono arrabbiate perchè hanno il vasetto vuoto



e con questo è meglio che esca con yuma


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> OSCURO ATTENTO A QUELLO CHE DICI


Mi piace dilaniare i vasetti allora?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace dilaniare i vasetti allora?


simy, tu ce l'hai il vasetto?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*dolcina*

non fare caso a ste donne che strillano, sono un po isteriche ultimamente


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> simy, tu ce l'hai il vasetto?


Si nascosto e inaccessibile.Io adoro i vasetti sfrondati,ammaccati,devastati!


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non fare caso a ste donne che strillano


dolcina non fare caso a questi intortatori


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> dolcina non fare caso a questi intortatori


Tu pensa a sculacciarmi se ci riesci!


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si nascosto e inaccessibile.Io adoro i vasetti sfrondati,ammaccati,devastati!


beh, su questo non concordo
vuoi mettere un bel vasetto verginello, ancora da aprire...... uhmmmmm mi si forma la cosiddetta acquolina in bocca


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> beh, su questo non concordo
> vuoi mettere un bel vasetto verginello, ancora da aprire...... uhmmmmm mi si forma la cosiddetta acquolina in bocca


Ma io ho un dito diverso dal tuo.


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dolcina non fare caso a questi intortatori


vedi che sul primo canale danno la partita della roma.................... a buon intenditore...


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io ho un dito diverso dal tuo.


hai ragione, ognuno ha il suo dito.....


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> vedi che sul primo canale danno la partita della roma.................... a buon intenditore...


io preferisco il secondo canale danno la partita di oscuro!


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> io preferisco il secondo canale danno la partita di oscuro!


dai.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
è già la seconda volta che devo pulire il monitor


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che sul primo canale danno la partita della roma.................... a buon intenditore...



no no io mi sono vista la juve 
:tigufo:


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*

vedi che la simy, farfi e viola, sono andate a prendere il gelato
mi è costato parecchio, ma ora almeno siamo liberi 

quando ci vuole ...


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no no io mi sono vista la juve
> :tigufo:


ma non ti sono passate a prendere?

e mi hai gufato pure.... naaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*gas*



gas ha detto:


> dai.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> è già la seconda volta che devo pulire il monitor


Sul secondo canale hai visto che fallo oscuro?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sul secondo canale hai visto che fallo oscuro?


si, un bel fallo
un fallo da espulsione, troppo rude
un fallo in gioco pericoloso, perchè l'avversario è rimasto tramortito sulla barella :smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che la simy, farfi e viola, sono andate a prendere il gelato
> mi è costato parecchio, ma ora almeno siamo liberi
> 
> quando ci vuole ...



stiamo leggendo.... nell'ombra.... non pensate di essere liberi


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> stiamo leggendo.... nell'ombra.... non pensate di essere liberi


già finito?
sto gelato lo avete divorato
significa che eravate veramente desiderose di mangiarvi una bella coppetta


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*

prof. va pure in pvt
ora le tengo occupate io
tra un po si addormentano perchè hanno mangiato pure il gelato e sono satolle


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

ma che è? aoh, che è sto parlare così sguaiato? il vasetto, il  gelato a pecorella .... ma che è? ha ragione farfalla. lei ha sempre ragione. siete degli stronzoni. 


Miss, questi ti vogliono fare la festa; quand'è che fai il compleanno così organizziamo per bene. i pastori ci siamo le pecorelle le procuriamo pure, manchi solo tu.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che è? aoh, che è sto parlare così sguaiato? il vasetto, il gelato a pecorella .... ma che è? ha ragione farfalla. lei ha sempre ragione. siete degli stronzoni.
> 
> 
> Miss, questi ti vogliono fare la festa; quand'è che fai il compleanno così organizziamo per bene. i pastori ci siamo le pecorelle le procuriamo pure, manchi solo tu.


ma che mi stai invitando alla mia festa di compleanno?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che è? aoh, che è sto parlare così sguaiato? il vasetto, il gelato a pecorella .... ma che è? ha ragione farfalla. lei ha sempre ragione. siete degli stronzoni.
> 
> 
> Miss, questi ti vogliono fare la festa; quand'è che fai il compleanno così organizziamo per bene. i pastori ci siamo le pecorelle le procuriamo pure, manchi solo tu.


va che tu non sei da meno


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

mi chiedo se sono io che a volte ........................... mha.


t'ho detto: se ci fai sapere quando compi gli anni ti facciamo la festa. è chiaro adesso?


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> va che tu non sei da meno


che centra, io lo faccio per essere cortese con i nuovi nick di tradinet, lo sai benissimo. non mi permetterei mai di broccolare con la prima venuta. è che tu pensi sempre al male. sono gentile. tutto qui.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi chiedo se sono io che a volte ........................... mha.
> 
> 
> t'ho detto: se ci fai sapere quando compi gli anni ti facciamo la festa. è chiaro adesso?


easy tiger non sei tu...sono io che sono tontolona....a dicembre e' la mia festa.....e me la faccio da sola.....magno per tutti....


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> easy tiger non sei tu...sono io che sono tontolona....a dicembre e' la mia festa.....e me la faccio da sola.....magno per tutti....


aaaah, questa si che è una notizia: ti piace l'autoerotismo! brava la mia ragazza. 


come si dice: chi fa da se fa per tre.


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> easy tiger non sei tu...sono io che sono tontolona....a dicembre e' la mia festa.....e me la faccio da sola.....magno per tutti....


non è di buon auspicio festeggiare da soli
per cui se tu ci inviti, ti facciamo la festa e anche il regalino o regalone, dipende da chi interviene :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è di buon auspicio festeggiare da soli
> per cui se tu ci inviti, ti facciamo la festa e anche il regalino o regalone, dipende da chi interviene :mrgreen:


che cari.....ma no, non dovete disturbarvi...davvero....
basta il pensiero....e quello e' arrivato gia forte e chiaro....


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è di buon auspicio festeggiare da soli
> per cui se tu ci inviti, ti facciamo la festa e anche il regalino o regalone, dipende da chi interviene :mrgreen:


gliel'ho appena detto, ma pi pare faccia finta di non capire o forse vuole essere incoraggiata. Ha detto che è verginella e certe cose non le fa, neanche le sogna, ne le pensa quando si tocca.



  immagina un po te con chi abbiamo a che fare.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gliel'ho appena detto, ma pi pare faccia finta di non capire o forse vuole essere incoraggiata. Ha detto che è verginella e certe cose non le fa, neanche le sogna, ne le pensa quando si tocca.
> 
> 
> 
> immagina un po te con chi abbiamo a che fare.


o forse tu che vuoi incoraggiarmi lasci che la tua mente crei informazioni, false tra l altro....andando per punti ti ricordo che:
sei stato tu a darmi della verginella, non io,

ma detto che non le sogno o che non le penso...insomma te la canti e te la suoni.....

comqunue la festa la faccio ma da sola con gas....tie'


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*dolcina*



miss acacia ha detto:


> o forse tu che vuoi incoraggiarmi lasci che la tua mente crei informazioni, false tra l altro....andando per punti ti ricordo che:
> sei stato tu a darmi della verginella, non io,
> 
> ma detto che non le sogno o che non le penso...insomma te la canti e te la suoni.....
> ...


mi sa che sei un'intenditrice 

:up:

quando vuoi :festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> comqunue la festa la faccio ma da sola con gas....tie'


col gas? non vorrai suicidarti spero. perchè? problemi?


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

Farfiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:


chi è il terzo incomodo che festeggia?


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi sa che sei un'intenditrice
> 
> :up:
> 
> quando vuoi :festa::festa::festa:


aspè che devo fare una telefonata


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> col gas? non vorrai suicidarti spero. perchè? problemi?


mi ispira....


----------



## Lui (3 Ottobre 2013)

bene ............................ io vado. ........................


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè che devo fare una telefonata


ma non telefonare a nussuno
i cazzetti tuoi no?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Farfiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


ma che faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
silenziooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi ispira....


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


sei impegnato pure tu...tutti impegnati sti uomini....scusate farfalla simy scusate tutte.....


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei impegnato pure tu...tutti impegnati sti uomini....scusate farfalla simy scusate tutte.....


ma figurati... sono liberissimo

simy, farfi, viola vanno a teatro...... ne consegue che sono libero


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma figurati... sono liberissimo
> 
> simy, farfi, viola vanno a teatro...... ne consegue che sono libero


non credo basti fare 1+1.....

mi ritiro prima di finire linciata


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma non telefonare a nussuno
> i cazzetti tuoi no?





gas ha detto:


> ma che faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> silenziooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


:bleble:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non credo basti fare 1+1.....
> 
> mi ritiro prima di finire linciata


tranquilla non siamo cosi cattive come sembriamo :voodoo:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla non siamo cosi cattive come sembriamo :voodoo:


lo so bene, anche perche non ne avreste motivo...


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:


hai la lingua bruttina, digerito male? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2013)

*dolcina*



Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla non siamo cosi cattive come sembriamo :voodoo:


lo sono MOLTO di più :smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so bene, anche perche non ne avreste motivo...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Farfiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Non ho tempo sei così gentile da spiegarle che non puó giocare con i miei amichetti?
Grazie


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho tempo sei così gentile da spiegarle che non puó giocare con i miei amichetti?
> Grazie



credo abbia capito


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho tempo sei così gentile da spiegarle che non puó giocare con i miei amichetti?
> Grazie


prego? non posso? decidi tu? a parte che potresti dirlo a me, non credo tu abbia bisogno di Ermes...comqunue

va bene, se sei cosi gelosa, non saro certo io a "toglierti "gli amichetti.....AMICHETTI SUOI ATTENZIONE!!! basta!!! non possiamo piu ne giocare ne parlare....

ma dimmi te...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> prego? non posso? decidi tu? a parte che potresti dirlo a me, non credo tu abbia bisogno di Ermes...comqunue
> 
> va bene, se sei cosi gelosa, non saro certo io a "toglierti "gli amichetti.....AMICHETTI SUOI ATTENZIONE!!! basta!!! non possiamo piu ne giocare ne parlare....
> 
> ma dimmi te...


Ma carissima, farfalla gioca...ma ci mancherebbe.Qui ognuno fa il cazzo che gli pare!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> prego? non posso? decidi tu? a parte che potresti dirlo a me, non credo tu abbia bisogno di Ermes...comqunue
> 
> va bene, se sei cosi gelosa, non saro certo io a "toglierti "gli amichetti.....AMICHETTI SUOI ATTENZIONE!!! basta!!! non possiamo piu ne giocare ne parlare....
> 
> ma dimmi te...


Bevuto birra anche oggi?
Ma srcondo te non era battuta?
E pensi che loro siano dei coglioni che fanno quello che dico io?
Mi becchi proprio in una brutta giornata. Volevo farmi due risate ms mi sa che l'umorismo non é tra le tue qualitá. 
Stammi bene



Uomini avete il mio permesso per parlare con miss fino a contrordine...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Bevuto birra anche oggi?
> Ma srcondo te non era battuta?
> E pensi che loro siano dei coglioni che fanno quello che dico io?
> Mi becchi proprio in una brutta giornata. Volevo farmi due risate ms mi sa che l'umorismo non é tra le tue qualitá.
> ...


Io faccio quello che dici tu....ma non dietro un pc ci stai?


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> prego? non posso? decidi tu? a parte che potresti dirlo a me, non credo tu abbia bisogno di Ermes...comqunue
> 
> va bene, se sei cosi gelosa, non saro certo io a "toglierti "gli amichetti.....AMICHETTI SUOI ATTENZIONE!!! basta!!! non possiamo piu ne giocare ne parlare....
> 
> ma dimmi te...


olè... ma non capisci quando si scherza?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio quello che dici tu....ma non dietro un pc ci stai?


Non fare domande di cui conosci le risposte


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Certo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non fare domande di cui conosci le risposte


Capisco il conosci la stima per il proff perplesso...se non ci fosse lui....!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Miss acacia sta cominciando a piacermi, voi scherzate, e lei se ne accorge, lei scherza e voi non vene accorgete.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bevuto birra anche oggi?
> Ma srcondo te non era battuta?
> E pensi che loro siano dei coglioni che fanno quello che dico io?
> Mi becchi proprio in una brutta giornata. Volevo farmi due risate ms mi sa che l'umorismo non é tra le tue qualitá.
> ...


bevuto birra anche oggi? 
vabbe va...te me fai passare la voglia pure di scherzare...e dire che per essermi fatta prendere per il culo per giorni ne devo avere di senso dell umorismo.....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco il conosci la stima per il proff perplesso...se non ci fosse lui....!


Va bê ma se la tua amica sta zitta mica lo scopre


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bevuto birra anche oggi?
> vabbe va...te me fai passare la voglia pure di scherzare...e dire che per essermi fatta prendere per il culo per giorni ne devo avere di senso dell umorismo.....


Si vede


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Va bê ma se la tua amica sta zitta mica lo scopre


La mia amica?simy?figurati...quella è peggio di una moglie...mamma mia....tremenda....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bevuto birra anche oggi?
> vabbe va...te me fai passare la voglia pure di scherzare...e dire che per essermi fatta prendere per il culo per giorni ne devo avere di senso dell umorismo.....


Sto ridendo..!  grande miss...ho scritto io per te che scherzavi. sei arrivata un secondo più tardi.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> bevuto birra anche oggi?
> vabbe va...te me fai passare la voglia pure di scherzare...e dire che per essermi fatta prendere per il culo per giorni ne devo avere di senso dell umorismo.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Miss acacia sta cominciando a piacermi, voi scherzate, e lei se ne accorge, lei scherza e voi non vene accorgete.


Miss merita....!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscù


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss merita....!


Dovrei domandarti cosa?  infame che seii!!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

ohhhhhh finalmente le 2 gemme rosse che oggi tardavano ad arrivare sono arrivate.....dicevo io.....me pareva strano che ancora non comparissero.......


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscù


Dimmi clà.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia amica?simy?figurati...quella è peggio di una moglie...mamma mia....tremenda....!:mrgreen:


E che non lo so?!!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto ridendo..!  grande miss...ho scritto io per te che scherzavi. sei arrivata un secondo più tardi.


Magari se mettesse due cazzo di faccine
Io penso invece che sia furba e capita la cazzata l'ha girata sull'ironia


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi clà.


no nulla.... auahahahahahaahha


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> no nulla.... auahahahahahaahha


Miss è da culo a sangue.....!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari se mettesse due cazzo di faccine
> Io penso invece che sia furba e capita la cazzata l'ha girata sull'ironia


No farfalla, anche io ho preso rispostacce vostre, è la maniera sicula che ha un modo particolare di scherzare, è molto sottile e corre sul filo di seta.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari se mettesse due cazzo di faccine
> Io penso invece che sia furba e capita la cazzata l'ha girata sull'ironia


non ho bisogno delle cazzo di faccine...come vedi c'e' chi capisce anche senza quelle....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> prego? non posso? decidi tu? a parte che potresti dirlo a me, non credo tu abbia bisogno di Ermes...comqunue
> 
> va bene, se sei cosi gelosa, non saro certo io a "toglierti "gli amichetti.....AMICHETTI SUOI ATTENZIONE!!! basta!!! non possiamo piu ne giocare ne parlare....
> 
> ma dimmi te...


Ma è una scherzo ?! :carneval: Dimmi di si ti prego


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss è da culo a sangue.....!


Con tutto il rispetto per miss è un gran complimento..!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No farfalla, anche io ho preso rispostacce vostre, è la maniera sicula che ha un modo particolare di scherzare, è molto sottile e corre sul filo di seta.


La pensiamo diversamente

Strano eh


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è una scherzo ?! :carneval: Dimmi di si ti prego


Gelosona come stai?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per miss è un gran complimento..!


Culo a sangue fidati!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè... ma non capisci quando si scherza?


piu' che miss acacia, miss sagacia...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> piu' che miss acacia, miss sagacia...


Ahahahah

No é siciliana. Loro hanno un sottile modo di esprimersi (cit Ultimo)


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La pensiamo diversamente
> 
> Strano eh



Bhe farfalla, se premetti che prima ancora che miss chiarisse che stava scherzando io ho risposto per lei, e se premetti che dopo ti ho anche scritto del sottile modo di scherzare siculo ( che io ho compreso in miss) e voi no, che altro mi resta da aggiungere all'evidenza. Hai ragione anche quando hai le spiegazioni che dovrebbero farti cambiare idea. :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ohhhhhh finalmente le 2 gemme rosse che oggi tardavano ad arrivare sono arrivate.....dicevo io.....me pareva strano che ancora non comparissero.......


toh un verde, aca'....

mo' vedemo i rossi a me a sfregio....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Culo a sangue fidati!



Una volta mi chiamavano tommaso..!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe farfalla, se premetti che prima ancora che miss chiarisse che stava scherzando io ho risposto per lei, e se premetti che dopo ti ho anche scritto del sottile modo di scherzare siculo ( che io ho compreso in miss) e voi no, che altro mi resta da aggiungere all'evidenza. Hai ragione anche quando hai le spiegazioni che dovrebbero farti cambiare idea. :rotfl:


Non ho detto che ho ragione
Ho detto che non la penso come te
Magari hai ragione tu


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Giaà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Una volta mi chiamavano tommaso..!


Tommaso prende i cazzi a caso....!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

*gemme rosse*

quando avete finito me lo dite magari eh?? cioe' 5 rossi cosi alla cazzo di cane su 5 discussioni che non c entrano nienete.....mi pare eccessivo pure per voi.....


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia amica?simy?figurati...quella è peggio di una moglie...mamma mia....tremenda....!:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gelosona come stai?


Bene no gelosa di che ...e' che non son sicula come ultimo e non capivo la battuta :rotfl:ma poi come una cornuta che si rispetti ci sto ripensando...gelosa di farfalla?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> 
> No é siciliana. Loro hanno un sottile modo di esprimersi (cit Ultimo)


quello sta conciato cosi' indipendentemente dalla latitudine...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Rileggendo il post di Miss 
Potrei dire che mi pare scherzoso e ironico ...

ma Vabbè è solo il mio punto di vista soggettivo


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> 
> No é siciliana. Loro hanno un sottile modo di esprimersi (cit Ultimo)





farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto che ho ragione
> Ho detto che non la penso come te
> Magari hai ragione tu



:sbatti:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari se mettesse due cazzo di faccine
> Io penso invece che sia furba e capita la cazzata l'ha girata sull'ironia



idem... ma vabbè...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tommaso prende i cazzi a caso....!:rotfl:


auahahahaha stronzo..!

Era san tommaso cretino..! minchia la battuta mi hai rovinato..! :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quando avete finito me lo dite magari eh?? cioe' 5 rossi cosi alla cazzo di cane su 5 discussioni che non c entrano nienete.....mi pare eccessivo pure per voi.....


mo' stai sempre a scherza',nevvero?....


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Rileggendo il post di Miss
> Potrei dire che mi pare scherzoso e ironico ...
> 
> ma Vabbè è solo il mio punto di vista soggettivo


Per la prima volta siamo d'accordo!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quando avete finito me lo dite magari eh?? cioe' 5 rossi cosi alla cazzo di cane su 5 discussioni che non c entrano nienete.....mi pare eccessivo pure per voi.....


Acacia te ne devi fottere se no qui non campi ( qui l'ironia non la noto )


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Rileggendo il post di Miss
> Potrei dire che mi pare scherzoso e ironico ...
> 
> ma Vabbè è solo il mio punto di vista soggettivo



Madò muta te o ti chiamo il contuzzo..! :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per la prima volta siamo d'accordo!



Ma pensa te...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Acacia te ne devi fottere se no qui non campi ( qui l'ironia non la noto )


infatti nun ce sta...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Acacia te ne devi fottere se no qui non campi ( qui l'ironia non la noto )


Si però cadono le palle a terra eh.. scherza gioca alla sua maniera e in più si becca dei rossi? a chi non cadrebbero le palle a terra? 

Cioè a me no ma sono vecchio? tu sei giovane fiammetta tranquilla ehm vabbè mi hai capito, mica volevo dire che non hai le palle..! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma pensa te...:rotfl:


Apprezzo anche la tua non gelosia,le altre se ne muoiono....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si però cadono le palle a terra eh.. scherza gioca alla sua maniera e in più si becca dei rossi? a chi non cadrebbero le palle a terra?
> 
> Cioè a me no ma sono vecchio? tu sei giovane fiammetta tranquilla ehm vabbè mi hai capito, mica volevo dire che non hai le palle..! :rotfl::rotfl:


Se per ogni utente culo a sangue questo è il trattamento....non ci siamo!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò muta te o ti chiamo il contuzzo..! :rotfl:



Ma siete una banda di burloni:rotfl:
Ma quanto vi piace eh?:rotfl:
Devo dire che però piace anche a me...:rotfl::mosking:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Tanto per chiarire non ho dato rossi


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per la prima volta siamo d'accordo!



 cosa non si fa per un culo eh! :rotfl: maiale.! :rotfl:depravato.. oscuro..!


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

:5::malocchio: dai dai continuate a litigare che mi rilasso...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Io*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire non ho dato rossi


Io passo solo verdi e all'occorrenza un bel pezzo bianco.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se per ogni utente culo a sangue questo è il trattamento....non ci siamo!



Non ho capito.






























































auhaauahahahhhhaahahaa


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> cosa non si fa per un culo eh! :rotfl: maiale.! :rotfl:depravato.. oscuro..!


a me piacciono devastati a te?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Acacia te ne devi fottere se no qui non campi ( qui l'ironia non la noto )


non la noti perche non c'e'.....non sto piu schernzando......mi sto...come disse farfalla....inalberando.....
e pure veloce.....mi sto ramificando alla grande.....
e mo esco perche mi so stufata....... 

io non devo sopravvivere qui.....e' un cazzutissimo forum.....questo significa che uno cerca il confronto.....si parla, si scherza....
poi farfalla ce l ha con me e basta, perche io ho chiesto scusa a tutti....e con alcuni donne mi sono chiarita a emi sto anmcora confrontando....su temi delicati, quindi non ci parlo per cazzarare....quando ho cercato il confronto con farfalla mi ha ignorata alla grande.....e anche un cretino poteva capire perche le avessi scritto in quel post nel confessionale....
non metto in dubbio che fuori siate poersone supende ma qui fate passare qualsiasi fantasia e voglia di parlare scherzare restare e confrontarsi.....

basta

buona giornata a tutti

ps: non ce l ho con te fiammetta scusa se ho riposto a te e usato toni forti.....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si però cadono le palle a terra eh.. scherza gioca alla sua maniera e in più si becca dei rossi? a chi non cadrebbero le palle a terra?
> 
> Cioè a me no ma sono vecchio? tu sei giovane fiammetta tranquilla ehm vabbè mi hai capito, mica volevo dire che non hai le palle..! :rotfl::rotfl:


Uuuuhh e che palle co sto rossi e sti verdi ... Ma se po' farsi condizionare così :rotfl::rotfl: Ma se scopaste di più e ve ne fregaste ???? Così tanto per .... Easy easy :carneval: qui si deve viaggiare leggeri :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non la noti perche non c'e'.....non sto piu schernzando......mi sto...come disse farfalla....inalberando.....
> e pure veloce.....mi sto ramificando alla grande.....
> e mo esco perche mi so stufata.......
> 
> ...


Così però fai il loro gioco!


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuuhh e che palle co sto rossi e sti verdi ... Ma se po' farsi condizionare così :rotfl::rotfl: Ma se scopaste di più e ve ne fregaste ???? Così tanto per .... Easy easy :carneval: qui si deve viaggiare leggeri :carneval:


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apprezzo anche la tua non gelosia,le altre se ne muoiono....!:rotfl:



Grazie apprezzo l'apprezzamento
ma non mi monto la testa :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> a me piacciono devastati a te?


Con un po di.... miele..!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuuhh e che palle co sto rossi e sti verdi ... Ma se po' farsi condizionare così :rotfl::rotfl: Ma se scopaste di più e ve ne fregaste ???? Così tanto per .... Easy easy :carneval: qui si deve viaggiare leggeri :carneval:



Standing ovation


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ah*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Con un po di.... miele..!


Ti piacciono i cazzi con un pò di miele?Vabbè....!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non la noti perche non c'e'.....non sto piu schernzando......mi sto...come disse farfalla....inalberando.....
> e pure veloce.....mi sto ramificando alla grande.....
> e mo esco perche mi so stufata.......
> 
> ...


Guarda che quando sei riebtrata io ti ho detto subito che eri la benvenuta visto che i toni erano cambiati
Quando ho evitato il confronto?
Questa volta non hai capito che scherzavo e hai risoosto alla cazzo
Poi hai ritrattato prontamente e c' chi ti ha creduto. Fine. É una cazzata non é successo nulla.
Io non ce l'ho proprio con nessuno. E se fra due min scrivi una cosa che condivido non ho il minimo problema a quotarti e darti ragione.


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che quando sei riebtrata io ti ho detto subito che eri la benvenuta visto che i toni erano cambiati
> Quando ho evitato il confronto?
> Questa volta non hai capito che scherzavo e hai risoosto alla cazzo
> Poi hai ritrattato prontamente e c' chi ti ha creduto. Fine. É una cazzata non é successo nulla.
> Io non ce l'ho proprio con nessuno. E se fra due min scrivi una cosa che condivido non ho il minimo problema a quotarti e darti ragione.





:up::up::up:... in effetti... se c'è una che non fa polemica... quella sei tu!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Così però fai il loro gioco!


Ma quale gioco?
Ma io non sto giocando... Va bé non é proprio giornata


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti piacciono i cazzi con un pò di miele?Vabbè....!


Il, cazzo. quello.mio.da.far. leccare. aggiornati...e usa il miele.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non la noti perche non c'e'.....non sto piu schernzando......mi sto...come disse farfalla....inalberando.....
> e pure veloce.....mi sto ramificando alla grande.....
> e mo esco perche mi so stufata.......
> 
> ...


Sul nero sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> :up::up::up:... in effetti... se c'è una che non fa polemica... quella sei tu!


Grazie


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non la noti perche non c'e'.....non sto piu schernzando......mi sto...come disse farfalla....inalberando.....
> e pure veloce.....mi sto ramificando alla grande.....
> e mo esco perche mi so stufata.......
> 
> ...


allora prima di andar via ridammi er bollino verde....

vedo se me lo pijano all'Esselonga.....anche se e' ormai usato...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non la noti perche non c'e'.....non sto piu schernzando......mi sto...come disse farfalla....inalberando.....
> e pure veloce.....mi sto ramificando alla grande.....
> e mo esco perche mi so stufata.......
> 
> ...


a me pare che tu non abbia notato la nostra... 

forse ti sfugge il fatto che in questo specifico 3D si cazzeggia e alla grande. non mi pare che negli thread non ci si stia confrontando con te..


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Il, cazzo. quello.mio.da.far. leccare. aggiornati...e usa il miele.


Ahh ho capito usi il miele ogni volta che ti scaraventano fra le natiche un bell'uccellone...!:up:


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie


quando ce vò ce vò!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> allora prima di andar via ridammi er bollino verde....
> 
> vedo se me lo pijano all'Esselonga.....anche se e' usato...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Il splito aprofittatore


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non la noti perche non c'e'.....non sto piu schernzando......mi sto...come disse farfalla....inalberando.....
> e pure veloce.....mi sto ramificando alla grande.....
> e mo esco perche mi so stufata.......
> 
> ...


sul tema dei rossi e verdi ho risposo ad ultimo in modo scherzoso ma  la penso seriamente così ...qui è una regola che può non essere applicata ...basta ignorare e per lo meno farlo se si è sensibili o irascibili ( non mi riferisco unicamente  a te credimi qui anche altri sbloccano per i rossi), per il resto posso dirti che il forum  è come fuori ci si accapiglia poi si fa pace ... Basta non prender tutto di petto ...( e te lo dice una che di petto se ne intende )


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sul tema dei rossi e verdi ho risposo ad ultimo in modo scherzoso ma  la penso seriamente così ...qui è una regola che può non essere applicata ...basta ignorare e per lo meno farlo se si è sensibili o irascibili ( non mi riferisco unicamente  a te credimi qui anche altri sbloccano per i rossi), per il resto posso dirti che il forum  è come fuori ci si accapiglia poi si fa pace ... Basta non prender tutto di petto ...( e te lo dice una che di petto se ne intende )


Non lo dire a Perplesso


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> sul tema dei rossi e verdi ho risposo ad ultimo in modo scherzoso ma  la penso seriamente così ...qui è una regola che può non essere applicata ...basta ignorare e per lo meno farlo se si è sensibili o irascibili ( non mi riferisco unicamente  a te credimi qui anche altri sbloccano per i rossi), per il resto posso dirti che il forum  è come fuori ci si accapiglia poi si fa pace ... Basta non prender tutto di petto ...( e te lo dice una che di petto se ne intende )


Ti intendi di petti?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che quando sei riebtrata io ti ho detto subito che eri la benvenuta visto che i toni erano cambiati
> Quando ho evitato il confronto?
> Questa volta non hai capito che scherzavo e hai risoosto alla cazzo
> Poi hai ritrattato prontamente e c' chi ti ha creduto. Fine. É una cazzata non é successo nulla.
> Io non ce l'ho proprio con nessuno. E se fra due min scrivi una cosa che condivido non ho il minimo problema a quotarti e darti ragione.


Ehm non per mettermi in mezzo, ma io il post l'ho inviato ancora prima che miss scrivesse, che stava a scherzare anche lei. Ho scritto anche che è una maniera sottile di scherzare sicula e che molte volte anche io sono stato frainteso. 

Poi se si vuole mettere in dubbio anche quando si scrive chiaramente che si stava scherzando e miss lo ha scritto, boh non so più veramente che scrivere.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il splito aprofittatore


fankul'...er bollino ERA MIIIIIIIOOOOOOO!.....qua e' tutto mio....che voj?...voj litiga'?...


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

fatemi capire... ma i rossi possono bloccare un utente?....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> allora prima di andar via ridammi er bollino verde....
> 
> vedo se me lo pijano all'Esselonga.....anche se e' ormai usato...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Posso dirtelo? sei un GRANDE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm non per mettermi in mezzo, ma io il post l'ho inviato ancora prima che miss scrivesse, che stava a scherzare anche lei. Ho scritto anche che è una maniera sottile di scherzare sicula e che molte volte anche io sono stato frainteso.
> 
> Poi se si vuole mettere in dubbio anche quando si scrive chiaramente che si stava scherzando e miss lo ha scritto, boh non so più veramente che scrivere.


Ma io non metto in dubbio nulla.
Io credo che non scherzasse
Tu si
Lei mi sembra ovvio che lo dica
Fine del discorso. 
Ma poi chi se ne frega non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sul tema dei rossi e verdi ho risposo ad ultimo in modo scherzoso ma  la penso seriamente così ...qui è una regola che può non essere applicata ...basta ignorare e per lo meno farlo se si è sensibili o irascibili ( non mi riferisco unicamente  a te credimi qui anche altri sbloccano per i rossi), per il resto posso dirti che il forum  è come fuori ci si accapiglia poi si fa pace ... Basta non prender tutto di petto ...( e te lo dice una che di petto se ne intende )


interessante...mooolto interessante...

approfondisci pure che nun annoi mica..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh ho capito usi il miele ogni volta che ti scaraventano fra le natiche un bell'uccellone...!:up:


Madò oscù..! ma c'hai la fissa in testa o la ciolla..! miss gli spieghi tu a oscuro cosa intendo veramente?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fankul'...er bollino ERA MIIIIIIIOOOOOOO!.....qua e' tutto mio....che voj?...voj litiga'?...


Fosse la prima volta


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso dirtelo? sei un GRANDE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si circa 70 anni, qualcuno in meno a dire il vero.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non metto in dubbio nulla.
> Io credo che non scherzasse
> Tu si
> Lei mi sembra ovvio che lo dica
> ...



amica bella... dobbiamo fare un piccolo ripasso... non si dice chi se ne frega ma : ESGC NCLM :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> fatemi capire... ma i rossi possono bloccare un utente?....


voj prova'?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti intendi di petti?


Eh si lo tengo ....:mrgreen: Se vede :mrgreen: Era una battuta a oscu .... Ho capito che sei per il lato B ....però ...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non metto in dubbio nulla.
> Io credo che non scherzasse
> Tu si
> Lei mi sembra ovvio che lo dica
> ...


*
*:up: ohh fine discorso..!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> fatemi capire... ma i rossi possono bloccare un utente?....




massi lo paralizzano
un po' come:
uno due tre stella:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso dirtelo? sei un GRANDE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbe' ormai l'hai detto..

la prossima vorta aspetta l'autorizzasiun....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> amica bella... dobbiamo fare un piccolo ripasso... non si dice chi se ne frega ma : ESGC NCLM :mrgreen:



Spiega!! o altrimenti m'offendo..! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si lo tengo ....:mrgreen: Se vede :mrgreen: Era una battuta a oscu .... Ho capito che sei per il lato B ....però ...


Però io pensavo che fossi bisex.....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> massi lo paralizzano
> un po' come:
> uno due tre stella:rotfl:



:sonar:  

Simsala?


Modifica messaggio= tolto il culo.!! madò c'è quel depravato di oscuro.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :sonar:  :culo:
> 
> Simsala?


Ci finisci spesso così vero?


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spiega!! o altrimenti m'offendo..! :mrgreen:


una cosa che possiamo capire solo io lei la matra e il tuba


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> una cosa che possiamo capire solo io lei la matra e il tuba


Tipo quando io scrivo sottile..siciliano.. ? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:  

Daii spiega .. ti prego spiega.. se mi spieghi giuro che faccio fare un culo di gomma gigantesco e lo mando a natale a oscuro..!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' ormai l'hai detto..
> 
> la prossima vorta aspetta l'autorizzasiun....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ok faccio domanda in carta semplice o in carta bollo? ( c'è la crisi fammi risparmia'):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però io pensavo che fossi bisex.....:rotfl:


Nnnoooooo so moderna ma non così tanto :mrgreen::carneval:E c'hanno pure provato


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tipo quando io scrivo sottile..siciliano.. ? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Daii spiega .. ti prego spiega.. se mi spieghi giuro che faccio fare un culo di gomma gigantesco e lo mando a natale a oscuro..!


Mi fate passare per un depravato.Sono solo un uomo di mondo!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fate passare per un depravato.Sono solo un uomo di culo!


.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fate passare per un depravato.Sono solo un uomo di mondo!


Al limite sarai un depravato uomo di mondo :carneval: Ma no sei solo oscuro


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Al limite sarai un depravato uomo di mondo :carneval: Ma no sei solo oscuro


Di oscuro poi non ho proprio nulla!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di oscuro poi non ho proprio nulla!:rotfl:


Lo sei qui dentro ...solo qui credo  Oscuro :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


Il tuo avatar è allucinante :singleeye: Ma simpatico ...:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo sei qui dentro ...solo qui credo  Oscuro :mrgreen:


Ho un lato oscuro molto piccolo....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar è allucinante :singleeye: Ma simpatico ...:mexican:


Sto avatar sta ottenendo un successone..! Se il nonnino nella foto sapesse gli apprezzamenti, mi farebbe pagare il copyright..

O eventualmente se continua così, il nonnino la sopra prenderà una denuncia del forum per bruttezza estrema :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho un lato oscuro molto piccolo....


Ok .....( ti sei reso conto che mi hai  servito su un piatto d'argento una battuta?) ......ma ti prendo sul serio ...sei una persona apprezzabile :smile: ( mi limito a ciò se no simy me picchia ) au revoir bella gente :up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok .....( ti sei reso conto che mi hai  servito su un piatto d'argento una battuta?) ......ma ti prendo sul serio ...sei una persona apprezzabile :smile: ( mi limito a ciò se no simy me picchia ) au revoir bella gente :up:


Oggi sono apprezzabile,nel passato meno!Grazie!


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bê ma se la tua amica sta zitta mica lo scopre


non esserne certa


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tipo quando io scrivo sottile..siciliano.. ? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Daii spiega .. ti prego spiega.. se mi spieghi giuro che faccio fare un culo di gomma gigantesco e lo mando a natale a oscuro..!


Ma sarai tordo eh?
Lo capirebbe anche un mona...
Sciolgo l'enigma ma non faccio parte della comarella.

E Sti Gran Cazzi Non Ce Lo Mettiamo?

Ultimo stai troppo dietro alle femmine...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sarai tordo eh?
> Lo capirebbe anche un mona...
> Sciolgo l'enigma ma non faccio parte della comarella.
> 
> ...



Madòò! conte..! ti amo..! e sono serio..! 

Sei proprio ( no siculo non te lo scrivo) grande..! 


Psss c'è l'ho messo si... ma sottovoce.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non la noti perche non c'e'.....non sto piu schernzando......mi sto...come disse farfalla....inalberando.....
> e pure veloce.....mi sto ramificando alla grande.....
> e mo esco perche mi so stufata.......
> 
> ...


E ridaje...
Non posso andar via un pomeriggio a sonare che...
Ti rispiego...
Qua è come quando io ero in seminario no?
C'è una grande comunità.
Ma questa comunità non è fatta tutta di cinesini vestiti di verde.
Perchè non siamo sotto un comunismo che auspicherebbe Sterminator..
Ci sono persone utenti che spiccano per il loro sfegatato individualismo no?
Per esempio che so un Rabarbaro.

Ecco quando ero in collegio, c'era la massa, gli indivdualisti, gli arruffapopoli esempio quelli come Oscuro, i rompicoglioni, i buontemponi tipo Lui o Ultimo...

E c'erano i famigerati gruppetti di quelli che appunto facevano comunella tra di loro.

Ora devi sapere che qui dentro c'è anche una famiglia di persone che si conoscono fuori del forum e che si frequentano con i mezzi e i tempi che credono loro no?

Allora cosa capita?
Se tu ti scontri con uno di loro, gli altri del gruppo accorrono a difendere no?

E capita che la stessa battuta se la fanno loro tra di loro è da ridere, se la fai tu, nuova arrivata è offensiva no?

Loro non sono in grado di percepire come appaiono ai nuovi arrivati e si credono fighi e simpatici così no?

Come vedi ti riconoscono cose assurde del tipo di aver ritrattato di esserti adeguata...

Ti invito a non farti agganciare ed essere un cane sciolto, come lo sono le voci migliori di questo posto.

Dei rubini fregatene...
Conta sempre e solo gli smeraldi che ricevi.
QUelli sono la tua garanzia di successo no?

Non è che hai qualche brutta storia da raccontare?

To le faccine allora...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madòò! conte..! ti amo..! e sono serio..!
> 
> Sei proprio ( no siculo non te lo scrivo) grande..!
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ridaje...
> Non posso andar via un pomeriggio a sonare che...
> Ti rispiego...
> Qua è come quando io ero in seminario no?
> ...


Prccato che le battute erano tra me lui oscuro e gas. Tutti utenti che non si sono mai visti fuori dal forum. Dopodiché nello scherzo c'era anche lei e io con quel post a simy l'ho coonvolta. Mi sembrava anche carina la scenetta, era perfettamente integrata ma mi semvra non l'avbia capito.
Quindi per favore tagkia con sta tiritera perché é obiettivamente in questo caso una cazzata


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prccato che le battute erano tra me lui oscuro e gas. Tutti utenti che non si sono mai visti fuori dal forum. Dopodiché nello scherzo c'era anche lei e io con quel post a simy l'ho coonvolta. Mi sembrava anche carina la scenetta, era perfettamente integrata ma mi semvra non l'avbia capito.
> Quindi per favore tagkia con sta tiritera perché é obiettivamente in questo caso una cazzata


1) Lei non fa parte del gruppo
2) Se faceva a meno di dire la sua non le succedeva nulla.

Che ne sai tu se non si sono mai visti fuori del forum?

Hai la più pallida idea di quante persone io conosco di qui e tu non lo sai ?

Come ho scritto, appunto, voi non siete in grado di vedere come apparite ai nuovi.

Una cazzata no?
Ma appunto questo è un 3d di cazzate e ho sparato la mia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Lei non fa parte del gruppo
> 2) Se faceva a meno di dire la sua non le succedeva nulla.
> 
> Che ne sai tu se non si sono mai visti fuori del forum?
> ...


Io non li ho mai visti intendevo questo.
Non c'é un gruppo. C'erano 4 utenti che scherzavano e io mi sono inserita. Quindi caso mai ero io che non favevo parte del gruppo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non li ho mai visti intendevo questo.
> Non c'é un gruppo. C'erano 4 utenti che scherzavano e io mi sono inserita. Quindi caso mai ero io che non favevo parte del gruppo.


Va bene vengo in pace
ritratto e modero i toni.
Devo cancellarmi e rientrare come Duca Pinceton?:smile:

Ho messo la faccina eh?

Ne metto un'altra spetta che scelgo...:ciao:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va bene vengo in pace
> ritratto e modero i toni.
> Devo cancellarmi e rientrare come Duca Pinceton?:smile:
> 
> ...


Ma figurati sei un'istituzione qui come faremmo senza di te



Sto scherzando le faccine con il cell non le posso mettere


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

ma che cazzo avete combinato ieri sera? 

Ultimo, non posso fidarmi di te: avete lasciato un casino, cicche di sigarette ovunque, birra sui tavoli, ma che cazzo è?

prima d'andare via bisogna pulire.

mi sono assentato un pomeriggio ed è scoppiata na guera. uni contro artri.


ma perchè contro sta povera creatura? miss, da oggi sei sotto la mia protezione e guai chi ti dice cosa!

tranquilla.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che cazzo avete combinatp ieri sera?
> 
> Ultimo, non posso fidarmi di te: avete combinato un casino, cicche di sigarette ovunque, birra sui tavoli, ma che cazzo è?
> 
> ...


ma anche no


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma anche no


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma anche no





Simy ha detto:


>


ma la volete finire di rompere i coglioni? non vi faccio più entrare. Vi revoco le tessere e poi so cazzi. 


Ultimo, stronzone, te lo dicevo, "qui solo uomini e puttane , ne mogli ne amanti" e tu "no, apriamo a tutti" e questo è il risultato.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che cazzo avete combinatp ieri sera?
> 
> Ultimo, non posso fidarmi di te: avete combinato un casino, cicche di sigarette ovunque, birra sui tavoli, ma che cazzo è?
> 
> ...


A buon render....capisci ammmmme


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

c'è da dire che da qualche giorno qui si respira aria pulita, non c'è più quella puzza di cacca che c'era prima. 

meglio così. Secondo me, considerato che Ultimo pulisce i cessi in una maniera eccelsa, doveva essere qualcuno che ci veniva a trovare apuzzare in quel modo, riempiva tutto un locale. che schifo di gente.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> amica bella... dobbiamo fare un piccolo ripasso... non si dice chi se ne frega ma : ESGC NCLM :mrgreen:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: bastarda c'ho messo 10 min a capirlo


io so anziana ti approfitti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Testadiminchiaddumuratu..! io stavo a :gabinetto: Hanno fatto tutto loro, e che loro puliscano..!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A buon render....capisci ammmmme


si ma adesso non sparire nuovamente. te lo hanno già detto loro e te lo ridico io: SI SCHERZA.



Simy ha detto:


> : ESGC NCLM





viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: bastarda c'ho messo 10 min a capirlo
> 
> 
> io so anziana ti approfitti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EVITIAMO IL CIFRATO: vai in chiaro perchè se legge Ultimo ci scartavetra i gabbassisi.

ciao vilè, ti vengo a prendere stasera e ti porto a mangiare a punta secca, ristorantino sul mare, ma proprio sopra: la veranda con i tavoli è costruita sull'acqua, guardi sotto e vedi i pesci pronti per essere cuscinati: uno spettacolo soprattutto quando il mare è di risacca e il suono delle onde è un piacere.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

veramente nel gruppetto di ieri sera c'eri anche tu, t'ho visto dal filmato registrato dalle telecamere interne.

 Non imbrogliare: mai con me!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si ma adesso non sparire nuovamente. te lo hanno già detto loro e te lo ridico io: SI SCHERZA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no mica me ne volvo andare....solo ieri dovevo calmarmi...la firma non mi bastava ......
ora ho capito che devo trovarmi un fidanzato virtuale....anzi una fidanzata....mo chiedo a principessa....la vedo propensa a certi tipi di esperienze...


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*

Vabbè siamo un gruppetto simpatico e leggiadro problemi?


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si ma adesso non sparire nuovamente. te lo hanno già detto loro e te lo ridico io: SI SCHERZA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



magari... oggi sto in modalità ohmmmmmmmmmm :yoga:


in effetti è qualche giorno che ci sto...


la quiete prima della tempesta...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> magari... oggi sto in modalità ohmmmmmmmmmm :yoga:
> 
> 
> in effetti è qualche giorno che ci sto...
> ...


non sempre arriva la tempesta.....magagri e' solo quiete e resta cosi .....
buondi!!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la quiete prima della tempesta...


s'era capito, sai, che aspettavi il ciclo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

M.A.A.F.T.I.C.

S.N.A.C.AL.S.

DDD.CVD,DDT.MDA


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

lo sapevo: ho vinto la scommessa. Viola stasera a punta secca paghi tu.

maperchèqualunquecosaglialtrifacciano,simpatica,bisognanecessariamenteimitarli?

ora mi spieghi che cosa hai detto.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non sempre arriva la tempesta.....magagri e' solo quiete e resta cosi .....
> buondi!!



buondì 

arriva arriva la tempesta... sono come Penelope!!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

maandateafarenelculo

senonloavetecapitoandatecilostesso.

Il resto che ho scritto l'ho inventato. così .. mi piaciù mmintari..!


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> s'era capito, sai, che aspettavi il ciclo.



bravo solo che sta sindrome premestruale sta durando un pò troppo :incazzato:


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> M.A.A.F.T.I.C.
> 
> S.N.A.C.AL.S.
> 
> DDD.CVD,DDT.MDA



fancul!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> fancul!!! :rotfl:


.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .



buongiorno e grazie, ma non mi parlare fino a che non cambi quell'avatar!!!

MI.FAI.PAURA. :scared:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> buongiorno e grazie, ma non mi parlare fino a che non cambi quell'avatar!!!
> 
> MI.FAI.PAURA. :scared:



Ringrazia il cielo che mi sono esposto soltanto nel viso..!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ringrazia il cielo che mi sono esposto soltanto nel viso..!


per carità, che qui di cose oscene ce n'è abbastanza. 

è vero che lo usi a mò di pelle di daino? come lo strizzi?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per carità, che qui di cose oscene ce n'è abbastanza.
> 
> è vero che lo usi a mò di pelle di daino? come lo strizzi?



Girati che ti mostro come.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Girati che ti mostro come.


dai dai apparecchiatevi la chiappe a vicenda....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dai dai apparecchiatevi la chiappe a vicenda....



Eh ma.. visto che ci sei te, ti mettiamo in mezzo...... shhhh non domandare cosa.:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no mica me ne volvo andare....solo ieri dovevo calmarmi...la firma non mi bastava ......
> ora ho capito che devo trovarmi un fidanzato virtuale....anzi una fidanzata....mo chiedo a principessa....la vedo propensa a certi tipi di esperienze...


io vi ci vedo bene, assieme. C'è feeling, si nota


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io vi ci vedo bene, assieme. C'è feeling, si nota


Sorè chi è sto feeling ? non l'ho mica mai letto nè notato:sonar:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie sbriciolata mi hai preceduto.
Mi sono ufficialmente fidanzata virtualmente con Principessa...mi sono proposta ed ha accettato.....quindi ragazze rilassatevi....gli uomini son vostri....pero prima mi metto un po nel mezzo magari.....


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dai dai apparecchiatevi la chiappe a vicenza....


vicenza è molto distante per me, non potremmo fare da qualche altra parte. mi toccherebbe prendere l'aereo poi proseguire in bus, insomma un casino.

mi pare che li ci sia gia il conte, potremmo eventualemente chiamare anche lui.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io vi ci vedo bene, assieme. C'è feeling, si nota


tu pensi che anche miss sia ............ come dire .......... rinata?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vicenza è molto distante per me, non potremmo fare da qualche altra parte. mi toccherebbe prendere l'aereo poi proseguire in bus, insomma un casino.
> 
> mi pare che li ci sia gia il conte, potremmo eventualemente chiamare anche lui.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sento odor di tè..


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora devi sapere che qui dentro c'è anche una famiglia di persone che si conoscono fuori del forum e che si frequentano con i mezzi e i tempi che credono loro no?
> 
> Allora cosa capita?
> Se tu ti scontri con uno di loro, gli altri del gruppo accorrono a difendere


Ciao conte, 

questo lo fanno le pecore e i deboli.

Chi ha un cervello sufficientemente sviluppato, sa ribattere da solo/a.

Lo dissi come utente novella e lo ripeto ora.

Ma non ci riuscite proprio ad accogliere in modo degno un utente nuovo senza fare i soliti giochi noiosi e ripetitivi?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao conte,
> 
> questo lo fanno le pecore e i deboli.
> 
> ...



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Toy fu un mito...
Si dimenava come cento bisce...
e dava botte da orbi a ciascheduno...

Ti ricordi?
Dicevano che eri fake.......

E che numeri con il conte che aveva la foto di toy...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao conte,
> 
> questo lo fanno le pecore e i deboli.
> 
> ...



:up:

Senti sai che bisogna pagare una quota per stare qua dentro.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Senti sai che bisogna pagare una quota per stare qua dentro.


no no.....io la sapevo diversamente.....noi siamo fidanzate adesso...dovremmo avere libero accesso ovunque.....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no.....io la sapevo diversamente.....noi siamo fidanzate adesso...dovremmo avere libero accesso ovunque.....



Hai ragione, mettendovi in mezzo avete già... contribuito.


Lui, hai scopato mai con due donne?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anche sto mattino l'ora è scoccata, quel cretino come sempre non si accorge di nulla, io beatamente e futtinnuminni me ne vado al bar spinniennu i piccioli della cassa del club. Bye bye, salutatemi il cretino.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Questo è un club non un circolo: occorre la tessera. 

anche più di due. tre. è un casino, ad un certo punto ti ritrovi un culo in faccia senza sapere di chi è e nel frattempo una testa su un'altra testa  che a sua volta................ 

non conviene.


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no.....io la sapevo diversamente.....noi siamo fidanzate adesso...dovremmo avere libero accesso ovunque.....


Confermo e farò l annuncio ufficiale


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Questo è un club non un circolo: occorre la tessera.
> 
> anche più di due. tre. è un casino, ad un certo punto ti ritrovi un culo in faccia senza sapere di chi è e nel frattempo una testa su un'altra testa  che a sua volta................
> 
> non conviene.


3 donne? ammazza....reggi.....basta organizzarsi...essre multitask.....e vedi che non ti impicci....


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Confermo e farò l annuncio ufficiale


BUONGIORNO PRINCIPESSA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 3 donne? ammazza....reggi.....basta organizzarsi...essre multitask.....e vedi che non ti impicci....


però con te, mi organizzerei per stare da solo. secondo me tu, sotto sotto cià sai lunga.


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO PRINCIPESSA!!!!!!!!!


buongiorno cara


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> però con te, mi organizzerei per stare da solo. secondo me tu, sotto sotto cià sai lunga.


e be ma allora sei tu che mi vuoi vedere con la testa mozzata...dillo.......io mi trovo una fidanzata apposta....per non creare disagi e tu mi provochi.....

poi bisogna vedere....io non mi accontento di poco.....si meglio soli.....troppe bocche da sfamare poi....ma io non faccio quelle cose tipo tantra etc etc....chiaro secco e deciso....


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e be ma allora sei tu che mi vuoi vedere con la testa mozzata...dillo.......io mi trovo una fidanzata apposta....per non creare disagi e tu mi provochi.....
> 
> poi bisogna vedere....io non mi accontento di poco.....si meglio soli.....troppe bocche da sfamare poi....ma io non faccio quelle cose tipo tantra etc etc....chiaro secco e deciso....


Buon giorno belle chiappe tutto bene?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno belle chiappe tutto bene?


alla grande a parte il tempo....buongiorno a te!! come si va?


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> alla grande a parte il tempo....buongiorno a te!! come si va?


ma che fai, la dai a tutti?


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

intendo la confidenza.


non preoccuparti delle altre, sono solamente gelose e sciocche: loro hanno già avuto e quindi in teoria non avrebbero più nulla a pretendere, ma si sa una volta data è sempre dovuta. 


 tu piuttosto ......


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> intendo la confidenza.
> 
> 
> non preoccuparti delle altre, sono solamente gelose e sciocche: loro hanno già avuto e quindi in teoria non avrebbero più nulla a pretendere, ma si sa una volta data è sempre dovuta.
> ...


da brava comuniosta/marxista sono disposta a dividere e condividere....l ingordigia non fa per me....


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> da brava comuniosta/marxista sono disposta a dividere e condividere....l ingordigia non fa per me....


Una donna camionista?ti adoro!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una donna camionista?ti adoro!:rotfl:


si spatentata pero'.....


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> si spatentata pero'.....


Quando mi passi a prendere con la motrice?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando mi passi a prendere con la motrice?


se ti fidi pure ora, ma io ho la gru, oppure l ape.....a te la scelta......
certo se vengo con la lambretta dammi il tempo che ci vuole....


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



miss acacia ha detto:


> se ti fidi pure ora, ma io ho la gru, oppure l ape.....a te la scelta......
> certo se vengo con la lambretta dammi il tempo che ci vuole....


Allora ti aspetto....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sozzoni  traditori..!  senza vergogna..!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sozzoni traditori..! senza vergogna..!


il the ti dà alla testa e alla prostata. sei sempre a pisciare. non è che è the verde?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sozzoni traditori..! senza vergogna..!


guarda che (che poi tu lo sai meglio di me) in ape ci si sta in 3 davanti e altrettanti se non di piu dietro......c'e' posto c'e' posto....passo a prendere tutti....solo che non assicuro l arrivo....


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> il the ti dà alla testa e alla prostata. sei sempre a pisciare. non è che è the verde?


Non è la stessa cosa nel caso di ultimo?testa e prostata intendo...!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa nel caso di ultimo?testa e prostata intendo...!


si, sono molto contigue.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il the ti dà alla testa e alla prostata. sei sempre a pisciare. non è che è the verde?



Spè piscio e te lo dico.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda che (che poi tu lo sai meglio di me) in ape ci si sta in 3 davanti e altrettanti se non di piu dietro......c'e' posto c'e' posto....passo a prendere tutti....solo che non assicuro l arrivo....



E per fare che quando uno solo basta..!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E per fare che quando uno solo basta..!


non lo conosci il detto: piu siamo meglio e'?


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo conosci il detto: piu siamo meglio e'?


UN ORGIA? SI CHE MI PIACE E PENSO CHE MOLTI QUI CI TROVI D'ACCORDO


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> UN ORGIA? SI CHE MI PIACE E PENSO CHE MOLTI QUI CI TROVI D'ACCORDO


un orgia in ape.....io sto dietro all aperto....


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> un orgia in ape.....io sto dietro all aperto....


però, non sapevo che in iglisc si usassero ancora le api.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> però, non sapevo che in iglisc si usassero ancora le api.


eh vabbe ma allora non mi segui.....ma non sei tu che dicevi che dovevamo oragnizzarci da soli prima? 
eh allora..io vengo li in siculia...prima ci riscaldiamo....quando ci sentiamo pronti prendiamo l ape (io porto il mio barattolino)
passiamo da ultimo e poi si sale su per l italia.....e man mano che acchiappiamo tutti ....diciamo......integriamo gli altri nell orgia....
mi sembrava avesse senso....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il the ti dà alla testa e alla prostata. sei sempre a pisciare. non è che è the verde?


ma dài Lui... è normale in gravidanza.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Un regalo*

Per Lui e Oscuro.

Fatevi quattro risate..!  http://www.vice.com/it/read/una-ragazza-che-fa-l-urologa


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo conosci il detto: piu siamo meglio e'?


Certo ca u canusciu..! ma a te piace così tanto mortificarli? Se si ok orgia, se è un no, ok li hai risparmiati e li avremo sempre qua e non in un forum di depressi ad ciollam..!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dài Lui... è normale in gravidanza.



Fammi scherzare daii...! e poi non sono io incinto, ma mia moglie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per Lui e Oscuro.
> 
> Fatevi quattro risate..! http://www.vice.com/it/read/una-ragazza-che-fa-l-urologa







:risata:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:



madò Simy, stavo a cercare un'altra cosa, vidi questo cominciai a leggere e bommm risate a non finire..!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

*pugno di cornuti,
buon ui chent a tutti.

*poignée de cornes, bon week-end à tous

grusht i fundjavës brirë, e mirë për të gjithë

grapat de banyes, bon cap de setmana a tots

Handvoll gehörnt, gutes Wochenende für alle

少數有角，美好的週末所有

קומץ של קרנות בסוף שבוע, טוב לכל

handful of horned, good weekend to all

néhány szarvas, jó hétvégét minden

sucaminchie e purpi ca nun siti autru, cunnuti tutti senza luvari a nuddu, o facitivi rumpiri u XXXX macari sabato e duminica. ARRICRIATIVI.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo ca u canusciu..! ma a te piace così tanto mortificarli? Se si ok orgia, se è un no, ok li hai risparmiati e li avremo sempre qua e non in un forum di depressi ad ciollam..!


io non orgio per mortificare, orgio per piacere.....


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> madò Simy, stavo a cercare un'altra cosa, vidi questo cominciai a leggere e bommm risate a non finire..!



no ti giuro che l'ho aperto in ufficio e momenti muoio :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non orgio per mortificare, orgio per piacere.....



Ma beddra mia, anche io, ma non parlavo nè di te nè di me, parlavo di loro.....


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma beddra mia, anche io, ma non parlavo nè di te nè di me, parlavo di loro.....


ma sai nelle orge siamo tutti uguali......ahhhh...tu dici dopo....il trauma post orgia......
ci comporteremo bene con tutti, senza distinzioni.....ci ameremo tutti allo stesso modo......
io amero un po di piu principessa, ma voi potete fare come volete.....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

*miss*

ma come devo scrivertelo che se nell'ape ci metti oscuro e Lui, a schifiu finisci...! mi capisti uora..!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma come devo scrivertelo che se nell'ape ci metti oscuro e Lui, a schifiu finisci...! mi capisti uora..!


sei tu che non hai capito...LUI guida, e oscuro fa da palo nel caso ci siano guardie stradali (come si dice? ) pronte a multarci.....in caso volessero partecipare ognuno si fara valere...abbiamo tutti chi un pisello chi  tette e culo......siamo tutti armati.....
sotto a chi tocca!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Liggivu na niuw entri ca avi u nik dissolta, e già mi pari tuttu un diri unni i cuorna a fannu ri patrunu..! sugnu stancu ri lieggiri sofferenza..! chi minchia ci fazzu ca rintra!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei tu che non hai capito...LUI guida, *e oscuro fa da palo* nel caso ci siano guardie stradali (come si dice? ) pronte a multarci.....in caso volessero partecipare ognuno si fara valere...abbiamo tutti chi un pisello chi  tette e culo......siamo tutti armati.....
> sotto a chi tocca!!!!



Muoio...! ora mi dici che intendi per palo parlando di oscuro..! ( lo ha 21cm e tre millimetri. ora non domandarmi come lo so) auahaaahahahahaha ( simy se solo fiati spiffero tutto) 


Dici che anche gli sbirri parteciperanno? speriamo sbirre va..!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Muoio...! ora mi dici che intendi per palo parlando di oscuro..! ( lo ha 21cm e tre millimetri. ora non domandarmi come lo so) auahaaahahahahaha ( simy se solo fiati spiffero tutto)
> 
> 
> Dici che anche gli sbirri parteciperanno? speriamo sbirre va..!


no non te lo chiedo.....ma me lo sto immaginando che non so se e' peggio.....
spero gli sbirri non partecipino....hanno il senso del macabro....io voglio amore freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
oscuro e il palo....mah.....ora che mi ci fai pensare (viste le misure) forse il palo lo fa sterminator.....
meglio cosi? che dici?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non te lo chiedo.....ma me lo sto immaginando che non so se e' peggio.....
> spero gli sbirri non partecipino....hanno il senso del macabro....io voglio amore freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> oscuro e il palo....mah.....ora che mi ci fai pensare (viste le misure) forse il palo lo fa sterminator.....
> meglio cosi? che dici?



Ti offendi se stermy no..! qua abbiamo il problema contrario, è vecchio e non gli si alza più, sta anche un po storto nel fisico oltre che... 

Riflettiamo meglio sul palo va.. cioè riflettici tu, io rifletto su altro:smile:

Gasssssss...! si c'è gas che lo vedo bene come palo, che ne dici?

O wolf?? naah perde troppo pelo...


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non te lo chiedo.....ma me lo sto immaginando che non so se e' peggio.....
> spero gli sbirri non partecipino....hanno il senso del macabro....io voglio amore freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> oscuro e il palo....mah.....ora che mi ci fai pensare (viste le misure) forse il palo lo fa sterminator.....
> meglio cosi? che dici?


Miss <3 quando sei così intraprendente, ti adoro ancora di più :-D

Bella idea quella dell'ammucchiata selvaggia.

Però oh, i baci sulla bocca, quelli romantici, li devi dare solo a me.

Per il resto, mettimi le corna quanto vuoi e frustali tutti, questi maschietti.

B-)


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Miss <3 quando sei così intraprendente, ti adoro ancora di più :-D
> 
> Bella idea quella dell'ammucchiata selvaggia.
> 
> ...



Boccaccia mia statti zitta.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti offendi se stermy no..! qua abbiamo il problema contrario, è vecchio e non gli si alza più, sta anche un po storto nel fisico oltre che...
> 
> Riflettiamo meglio sul palo va.. cioè riflettici tu, io rifletto su altro:smile:
> 
> ...


maddeche???? stermy ha 45 anni, mo mi vuoi dire che a 45 non puoi piu orgiare? nun t'aregge?? io dico di si....
gas no lo voglio nell orgia in prima fila...in pool position....

wolf si direi palo.....cosi puo incantarci a suon di poesie......ci siamo scambiati un po di leopardi pocanzi....


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Miss <3 quando sei così intraprendente, ti adoro ancora di più :-D
> 
> Bella idea quella dell'ammucchiata selvaggia.
> 
> ...


tesoro ho gia chiarito con tutti pubblicamente che a te ti amero....a loro.....je faccio male....
frustiamoli insieme, l unione fa la forza....:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> maddeche???? stermy ha 45 anni, mo mi vuoi dire che a 45 non puoi piu orgiare? nun t'aregge?? io dico di si....
> gas no lo voglio nell orgia in prima fila...in pool position....
> 
> wolf si direi palo.....cosi puo incantarci a suon di poesie......ci siamo scambiati un po di leopardi pocanzi....



Perfetto. wolf al palo, d'altronde se ho ben capito ha pure un bel garand ...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tesoro ho gia chiarito con tutti pubblicamente che a te ti amero....a loro.....je faccio male....
> frustiamoli insieme, l unione fa la forza....:carneval:



Si, e molto spesso dura. La forza intendo.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, e molto spesso dura. La forza intendo.


Ohhh hai capito si....se uno non ce la fa piu ce ne sta un altro ready to go


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ohhh hai capito si....se uno non ce la fa piu ce ne sta un altro ready to go



Oh yes..! e cuntinannu a parrari ngrisi, ma chi masculi canusci ahh! :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oh yes..! e cuntinannu a parrari ngrisi, ma chi masculi canusci ahh! :mrgreen::carneval:


Quello che e' basta che si tromba tutti insieme...ma ho un appunto.....voglio oscuro pure inter nos perche voglio vedere tutta l energia oscura riversa su di noi...o sulla povera ape....io il mio barattolino me lo porto per sicurezza


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no ti giuro che l'ho aperto in ufficio e momenti muoio :rotfl:



la dottoressa una contessa nel linguaggio però :blu:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

A volte odio la sicilia, la odio sul serio..! ho appena finito di mangiare un cornetto con ricotta e..... madò ho ancora fame..

Quindi che penso? mangio? Ma cornetto con ricotta di nuovo? iris? al forno? fritta? uhmmmm arancino? spiedino? pizzettaaaa? madòòò un incubo a volte scegliere, mi viene da piangere ma ho optato per uno spiedino al ragù..!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte odio la sicilia, la odio sul serio..! ho appena finito di mangiare un cornetto con ricotta e..... madò ho ancora fame..
> 
> Quindi che penso? mangio? Ma cornetto con ricotta di nuovo? iris? al forno? fritta? uhmmmm arancino? spiedino? pizzettaaaa? madòòò un incubo a volte scegliere, mi viene da piangere ma ho optato per uno spiedino al ragù..!


L amore di sabato mattina no la ricotta....pero certo che uno spiedino al ragu....bonooo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte odio la sicilia, la odio sul serio..! ho appena finito di mangiare un cornetto con ricotta e..... madò ho ancora fame..
> 
> Quindi che penso? mangio? Ma cornetto con ricotta di nuovo? iris? al forno? fritta? uhmmmm arancino? spiedino? pizzettaaaa? madòòò un incubo a volte scegliere, mi viene da piangere ma ho optato per uno spiedino al ragù..!


Ma la smetti?  ))
Io per rimanere magra devo mangiare aria per almeno tre pasti su cinque giornalieri e ammazzarmi di palestra e tu ti ingozzi di queste cose e magari sei un fuscello? 
)))


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> L amore di sabato mattina no la ricotta....pero certo che uno spiedino al ragu....bonooo


Sai che mi hai fatto pensare? ehm due volte l'amore fu fatto..! ecco perchè ho così tanta fame...! minchia non ci avevo pensato.... chi cunsumaziouoni..! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che mi hai fatto pensare? ehm due volte l'amore fu fatto..! ecco perchè ho così tanta fame...! minchia non ci avevo pensato.... chi cunsumaziouoni..! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ammazza mattutino eh?...io ancora no...tra un po...dopo il caffe....buongiorno caro..


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma la smetti?  ))
> Io per rimanere magra devo mangiare aria per almeno tre pasti su cinque giornalieri e ammazzarmi di palestra e tu ti ingozzi di queste cose e magari sei un fuscello?
> )))



E menomale che esistono tipi come me...! perchè se nella normalità una persona mangiasse come me sarebbe minimo una tonnellata...!     ( che me la racconto solo?) 

Ancora non ho capito come cavolo sono impostato, mangio tutto il giorno di tutto e di più, piccoli pasti eh... ma costanti vari e di tutti i tipi. Forse quello che mi salva è la capienza interna, il.. ehm budello, cioè lo stomaco è piccolo, basta poco e si riempe, ma sto disgraziato per come si riempe si svuota..!:mrgreen: e non so più come contentarlo..! naggia va..! 


Ahhhhhhhh forse però ho capito, si deve fare tanto sesso, ma tanto tanto tanto.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ammazza mattutino eh?...io ancora no...tra un po...dopo il caffe....buongiorno caro..



Tesoro, tu cosa avresti fatto se mentre dormi vieni svegliato? eh? cosa? 

Che poi credimi odio fare sesso il mattino. Ma so bene che a quasi tutti piace il mattino, boh.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro, tu cosa avresti fatto se mentre dormi vieni svegliato? eh? cosa?
> 
> Che poi credimi odio fare sesso il mattino. Ma so bene che a quasi tutti piace il mattino, boh.


Ci ha provato ....mi sono svegliata senza piu il mio pigiama da giraffa e con le mani ovunque...gli ho detto: ao...ma mi vuoi fare almeno il caffe prima? Su...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ci ha provato ....mi sono svegliata senza piu il mio pigiama da giraffa e con le mani ovunque...gli ho detto: ao...ma mi vuoi fare almeno il caffe prima? Su...



Prendi un uomo trattalo male....

Lascia che ti aspetti per ore...

Non farti viva... e quando lo vedi spardacci puru i mutanni...


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendi un uomo trattalo male....
> 
> Lascia che ti aspetti per ore...
> 
> Non farti viva... e quando lo vedi spardacci puru i mutanni...


beh un po me la tiro....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> beh un po me la tiro....:rotfl:



Io me la faxxxxxio tirare. tzè..! LoL..! 

sbadabum..! cu minchia misi a seggia ccà!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

A volte la Sicilia prende sberle, e le prende a suon di frustate.... acqua vento ..... da far confondere e dire.. ma che siamo a Londra..! e, bommete..! finita la frustata la Sicilia ritorna e dice, suca..! qua siamo a paliemmu..!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte la Sicilia prende sberle, e le prende a suon di frustate.... acqua vento ..... da far confondere e dire.. ma che siamo a Londra..! e, bommete..! finita la frustata la Sicilia ritorna e dice, suca..! qua siamo a paliemmu..!


Maddai...pure qui quando c e' il sole ci confondiamo e pebsiamo: ma che stiamo a palermo....ma pensa...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Maddai...pure qui quando c e' il sole ci confondiamo e pebsiamo: ma che stiamo a palermo....ma pensa...:smile:



A londra? si a luglio attorno al 15 e a mezzogiorno, ma ricordiamoci di portare un paracqua..! :rotfl:

Ma vivi a Londra?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A londra? si a luglio attorno al 15 e a mezzogiorno, ma ricordiamoci di portare un paracqua..! :rotfl:
> 
> Ma vivi a Londra?


Si da 6anni....che palle....e' troppo grande sta citta...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si da 6anni....che palle....e' troppo grande sta citta...



Si, ho un amico che conosco da quando sono nato che ha vissuto dieci anni a Londra, tramite lui la conosco .. diciamo bene.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Weekend di fuoco.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Weekend di fuoco.


Cioè ?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè ?


Qui intendo...poi io ho appena fatto la ceretta....che odio...
Te tutto bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Qui intendo...poi io ho appena fatto la ceretta....che odio...
> Te tutto bene?


No per nulla oggi è stata una giornatina pesante ...speriamo in un domani migliore ..la ceretta non la amo particolarmente nemmeno io


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno. ....buona domenica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno. ....buona domenica


buona domenica

perdonami, ma devo correggerti la firma

_vuolsi_ tutto attaccato


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buona domenica
> 
> perdonami, ma devo correggerti la firma
> 
> _vuolsi_ tutto attaccato


Ahaha grazie chiara!:up:


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

*Buongiorno,*

Come tutti potete notare, mi sto evolvendo.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Come tutti potete notare, mi sto evolvendo.


Amore sei bellissimo 

Faccina innamorata


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amore sei bellissimo


Lo so, anche per questo non pubblico le mie foto. Succederebbe la fine del mondo. T'immagini.


ciao cara, un bacio, come sempre.


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amore sei bellissimo
> 
> Faccina innamorata


    

:foto:


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Come tutti potete notare, mi sto evolvendo.


più che evolvere, ti stai involvendo


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> più che evolvere, ti stai involvendo


è che tu, con quel berrretto ti copri gli occhi e non riesci a vedere bene. alzalo un po......... e lavalo soprattutto.


p.s. in ogni caso o e o in sono bellissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Noto con piacere un bimbo molto carino, che begli occhi, che bella espressione, che bella pelata...


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto con piacere un bimbo molto carino, che begli occhi, che bella espressione, che bella pelata...


tu al contrario di gas, vedi troppo. dov'è la pelata?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu al contrario di gas, vedi troppo. dov'è la pelata?


aahhuahaahaahahhaaahahah


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto con piacere un bimbo molto carino, che begli occhi, che bella espressione, che bella pelata...


Va bé dai...crescendo la pelata si riempirá di lunghi e folti capelli..























....forse


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bé dai...crescendo la pelata si riempirá di lunghi e folti capelli..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auahaauahaahhahaahahhaah


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahaauahaahhahaahahhaah


ma auahaauahaahhahaahahhaah cosa!

ma ti sei visto. vuoi mettere il mio visino con il tuo faccione arrappato, barbuto, sgangalato....... e poi io profumo tu puzzi. si vede che puzzi, già l'odore di sigaretta, bla, che schifo.  io fazzu ciauriu e poi, quando l'amica della mamma mi cambia il pannolino, con la scusa di passere il borotalco, mi tocca tutto il pisellino che diventa duro e lei per simpatia mi ci da anche un bacetto. A te .......................  ti ci vuole l'autoreggente. 

auahaauahaahhahaahahhaah lo faccio io.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma auahaauahaahhahaahahhaah cosa!
> 
> ma ti sei visto. vuoi mettere il mio visino con il tuo faccione arrappato, barbuto, sgangalato....... e poi io profumo tu puzzi. si vede che puzzi, già l'odore di sigaretta, bla, che schifo.  io fazzu ciauriu e poi, quando l'amica della mamma mi cambia il pannolino, con la scusa di passere il borotalco, mi tocca tutto il pisellino che diventa duro e lei per simpatia mi ci da anche un bacetto. A te .......................  ti ci vuole l'autoreggente.
> 
> auahaauahaahhahaahahhaah lo faccio io.



Quando la mamma dirà all'amica, lo vedi quanto è piccolo? ma lo immagini quanto diventerà..

Sappi che le mamme a volte mentono..! come per i capelli eh..! 

Sallo..! 

Eh mo rido io..! auahaahahahaahhaahha


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo, ma a volte non si scrive tutto unito aVVolte con due vi?


stamattina non c'è nessuno, il lunedì è traumatico per molti. 


chi cauru ca fa. potendo andrei a fare il bagno, il mare stamane era bellissimo, una tavola, l'acqua trasparente, come sempre. 


pazienza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Si hai ragione, ti scrivo degli esempi ok?

A volte= avvolgere

Avvolte= alcune volte. volte=capriata=capra=pecora.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno traumatico per me si....


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Oggi mi girano i coglioni!vorrei interagire solo con persone di spessore....!Quindi sarò presente poco e neinte!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Come tutti potete notare, mi sto evolvendo.


Buongiorno eehhm si ti sei depilato ora dovresti prendere un pò di sole (tanto dalle tue parti di solito non manca) comunque caruccio il bimbo :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi girano i coglioni!vorrei interagire solo con *persone di spessore*....!Quindi sarò presente poco e neinte!



eccomi
:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi girano i coglioni!vorrei interagire solo con persone di spessore....!Quindi sarò presente poco e neinte!


E chi sarebbero di grazia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi girano i coglioni!vorrei interagire solo con persone di spessore....!Quindi sarò presente poco e neinte!



condivido 
entrare e leggere che al tuba viene dato dell'intellettualmente disonesto (da chi poi...) mi fa girare le palle a elica

se lo scrivo vengo tacciata di faziosità, però lo scrivo lo stesso: ma chi se ne frega


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero di grazia?



Il coglione che vede ogni mattino riflesso sullo specchio..!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eccomi
> :mrgreen:


Certo dottoressa lei è una di quelle!


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi girano i coglioni!vorrei interagire solo con persone di spessore....!Quindi sarò presente poco e neinte!


cos'è successo prof?


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Maddai...pure qui quando c e' il sole ci confondiamo e pebsiamo: ma che stiamo a palermo....ma pensa...:smile:






Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, ma a volte non si scrive tutto unito aVVolte con due vi?
> 
> 
> stamattina non c'è nessuno, il lunedì è traumatico per molti.
> ...



:dito:



oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi girano i coglioni!vorrei interagire solo con persone di spessore....!Quindi sarò presente poco e neinte!



:coglione: (la volevo sempre usare ma non ne ho mai avuto modo )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo dottoressa lei è una di quelle!



esimio: so che l'ha già notato, ma lo spessore di miss acacia non lascia indifferenti, ne conviene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :dito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esimio: so che l'ha già notato, ma lo spessore di miss acacia non lascia indifferenti, ne conviene?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi girano i coglioni!vorrei interagire solo con persone di spessore....!Quindi sarò presente poco e neinte!


Ti hanno dotato di gira palle nevvero... Eh si capita... Ciao


----------



## Calipso (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi girano i coglioni!vorrei interagire solo con persone di spessore....!Quindi sarò presente poco e neinte!




che capita?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

*lui*

Ti preferisco gorilla...niente minorenni in ape...torna il gorillone di prima...


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


che ho fatto?


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## stelladimare (7 Ottobre 2013)

*Vorrei presentarmi*

Lo faro' nel prive'


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

stelladimare ha detto:


> Lo faro' nel prive'



Puoi anche farlo qua, sicuramente in maniera diversa. Son sicuro che appena arrivano gli altri, sapranno cosa domandarti. A proposito, a culo come sei messa?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Puoi anche farlo qua, sicuramente in maniera diversa. Son sicuro che appena arrivano gli altri, sapranno cosa domandarti. *A proposito, a culo come sei messa*?


 di gia?
ma tu sei libero ultimo? perche io sono a casa , un po vomitina oggi....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> di gia?
> ma tu sei libero ultimo? perche io sono a casa , un po vomitina oggi....



Sono al lavoro.

Sono sposato, 

Perchè vomitina?  

Comunque si, sono libero.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono al lavoro.
> 
> Sono sposato,
> 
> ...


lo so che sei sposato....so anche che hai quasi 3 bimbi e che hai 32 anni e che vivi nella bella siculia....
perche ho vomitato tutta la notte e sto un po provata devi dire...
voglio farmi levare lo stomaco...per sempre.....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so che sei sposato....so anche che hai quasi 3 bimbi e che hai 32 anni e che vivi nella bella siculia....
> perche ho vomitato tutta la notte e sto un po provata devi dire...
> voglio farmi levare lo stomaco...per sempre.....



32? auahaahahahahahahaahahahha si vabbè..! 

sesso birra e rock and roll ? 

Una puntura di plasil ?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 32? auahaahahahahahahaahahahha si vabbè..!
> 
> sesso birra e rock and roll ?
> 
> Una puntura di plasil ?


madonna addirittura il plasil.....
macche sesso birra e rock and roll....
allora prima di tutto io non faccio sesso....ma come ti permetti?? alla mia eta' poi...vergognati anche solo di averlo pensato...
tutti sanno che non bevo birra, solo vino...l ho scritto mille volte...

la triuste verita e' che ho problemi all apparato digerente e ci sono cose che non posso mangiare tipo i pomodori crudi, specialmente la sera...ieri ero a cena da amici e non c ho pensato....li ho magiati.... e alle 3 e' inziato il tutto.....

tu me lo hai detto che hai 32 anni..


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> madonna addirittura il plasil.....
> macche sesso birra e rock and roll....
> allora prima di tutto io non faccio sesso....ma come ti permetti?? alla mia eta' poi...vergognati anche solo di averlo pensato...
> tutti sanno che non bevo birra, solo vino...l ho scritto mille volte...
> ...



Mizzeca che sei petulante.

Ok sei vergine.... evito di scrivere il seguito, auaahhahahahahaah .


La prossima volta non mangiare i pomodori crudi se sai che non puoi mangiarli. Manco io li posso mangiareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, cioè non potrei ma li mangio e volte grrrrrrrrrrr. 

Si ti dissi che ho 32 anni quasi 31...! vero fu...!


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so che sei sposato....so anche che hai quasi 3 bimbi e che hai *32 anni *e che vivi nella bella siculia....
> perche ho vomitato tutta la notte e sto un po provata devi dire...
> voglio farmi levare lo stomaco...per sempre.....



je piacerebbe!



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzeca che sei petulante.
> 
> Ok sei vergine.... evito di scrivere il seguito, auaahhahahahahaah .
> 
> ...



te piacerebbe!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzeca che sei petulante.
> 
> Ok sei vergine.... evito di scrivere il seguito, auaahhahahahahaah .
> 
> ...


no ora non ti credo....ne vrai 40.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> je piacerebbe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viola, e fu così che non toglierò più l'avatar che tanto piace a te.:rotfl::rotfl:






miss acacia ha detto:


> no ora non ti credo....ne vrai 40.



Siiii.!!!! 40....! quasi 39..!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Viola, e fu così che non toglierò più l'avatar che tanto piace a te.:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nc


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> 32 anni




sono sbalordito: si vede?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


>


dato l avatar non hai bisogno di faccine aggiuntive...direi...
e poi io non ho mai scirtto sto 32 rosso enorme....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nc


NCC nucleo controllo cucine, te capì?


Ho 47 anni.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


>



chi minchia vuoi tu ah!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> NCC nucleo controllo cucine, te capì?
> 
> 
> Ho 47 anni.


ma anche no...
era no comment...


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dato l avatar non hai bisogno di faccine aggiuntive...direi...
> e poi io non ho mai scirtto sto 32 rosso enorme....


e chi là fatto?

tu invece di anni, 23?


dove è andata la nuova amica? perchè poi in prive? perchè poi è venuta qua per dirci che si presentava in privè? ma chi si crede di essere? un'altra MISSACHIAVIVA?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e chi là fatto?
> 
> tu invece di anni, 23?
> 
> ...


 oltraggio....miss come??
cmq ne ho quasi 26.....e tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

*non ho capito una cosa*

... perchè tutti i maschietti si stanno abbassando l'età con Miss Robinia?
Di acacie ce ne sono tante, sto optando per la robinia perchè adoro i suoi fiori.
Lui si è pure depilato... peccato.
Non datemi la risposta scontata, please, che poi mi tocca dirvi che mi state dIludendo.


----------



## stelladimare (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sono qui. Non volevo disturbare , volevo avere solo qualche dritta da chi ha vissuto prima di me il mio problema da gente che mi sembra molto sensibile, e poi perche' ci sei tu


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

stelladimare ha detto:


> Sono qui. Non volevo disturbare , volevo avere solo qualche dritta da chi ha vissuto prima di me il mio problema da gente che mi sembra molto sensibile, e poi perche' ci sei tu


tu?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... perchè tutti i maschietti si stanno abbassando l'età con Miss Robinia?
> Di acacie ce ne sono tante, sto optando per la robinia perchè adoro i suoi fiori.
> Lui si è pure depilato... peccato.
> Non datemi la risposta scontata, please, che poi mi tocca dirvi che mi state dIludendo.


beh ma mica lo fanno solo con me....mi sembra di aver letto le loro finte eta anche in altri post in cui io non c'ero....
miss robinia mi piace...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

stelladimare ha detto:


> Sono qui. Non volevo disturbare , volevo avere solo qualche dritta da chi ha vissuto prima di me il mio problema da gente che mi sembra molto sensibile, e poi perche' ci sei *tu*


...tu?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

stelladimare ha detto:


> Sono qui. Non volevo disturbare , volevo avere solo qualche dritta da chi ha vissuto prima di me il mio problema da gente che mi sembra molto sensibile, e poi perche' ci sei tu


Ehhhmm ciao benvenuta..... Tu sarebbe un tantino generico  però visto che la tua.   ua presenza è stata rimarcata da Lui forse ad esso ti riferivi? Non sai quotare?........


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu, chi?


gasss.....noi abbiamo ancora qualcosa in sospeso....


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gasss.....noi abbiamo ancora qualcosa in sospeso....


può essere, mi ricordi cosa abbiamo in sospeso? :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> può essere, mi ricordi cosa abbiamo in sospeso? :smile:


ti dico solo l'Oreal...


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti dico solo l'Oreal...


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


l'Oreal=capelli...........................................................................................................................no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


ti ha confuso 'sta ragazza, eh? Sai... i giovani che parlano in gergo... vuoi due polpette?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ha confuso 'sta ragazza, eh? Sai... i giovani che parlano in gergo... vuoi due polpette?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sbri io ho cercato di non intervenire.......ma devo dire che non potevi farlo meglio

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> l'Oreal=capelli...........................................................................................................................no?


evabbè..... ricordo, ora ricordo 
mi si era ammosciato......
abbiamo lasciato il discorso a metà e quando lascio il discorso a metà di solito ......


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sbri io ho cercato di non intervenire.......ma devo dire che non potevi farlo meglio
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Le polpette sono la mia specialità


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ha confuso 'sta ragazza, eh? Sai... i giovani che parlano in gergo... vuoi due polpette?


:applauso:


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ha confuso 'sta ragazza, eh? Sai... i giovani che parlano in gergo... vuoi due polpette?





farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sbri io ho cercato di non intervenire.......ma devo dire che non potevi farlo meglio
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi ritiro nelle mie stanze
quando due Signore come Sbr... e Far... si coalizzano, è meglio rinchiedersi nelle proprie stanze, perchè se metti il naso fuori le buschi :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

cacchio...mo sono sola contro tutte.....rinforzi???


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ha confuso 'sta ragazza, eh? Sai... i giovani che parlano in gergo... *vuoi due polpette*?


dici che mi restano solo quelle per assaporare i piaceri della vita? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi ritiro nelle mie stanze
> quando due Signore come Sbr... e Far... si coalizzano, è meglio rinchiedersi nelle proprie stanze, perchè se metti il naso fuori le buschi :rotfl:


Se vuoi ci chiudiamo anche noi nella stanza con te


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cacchio...mo sono sola contro tutte.....rinforzi???


tesoro continuiamo a scriverci in MP, perchè queste (Simy compresa) vogliono farmi le polpette


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi ci chiudiamo anche noi nella stanza con te


questo e' un colpo basso...


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi ci chiudiamo anche noi nella stanza con te



uhmm 1 per volta..... non vorrei far la fine della polpetta :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> questo e' un colpo basso...


In amore e in guerra.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmm 1 per volta..... non vorrei far la fine della polpetta :mrgreen:


In effetti non essendo un giovanotto ho decisamente preteso tropppo

Me ne scuso:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> questo e' un colpo basso...


mi hai già mandato 12 MP, vai piano perchè non mi piace avere fretta in queste cose :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti non essendo un giovanotto ho decisamente preteso tropppo
> 
> Me ne scuso:mrgreen:



:bleble:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In amore e in guerra.....:mrgreen:



ma siamo in amore o in guerra?


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma siamo in amore o in guerra?


dipende da quale lato lo vedi


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dipende da quale lato lo vedi


se fosse guerra....che vigliacche...3 contro una...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma siamo in amore o in guerra?


io e te in guerra
Io e gas in amore

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dipende da quale lato lo vedi




sei tu che continui a chiederci le polpette


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se fosse guerra....che vigliacche...3 contro una...


sanno di essere deboli
come ben sai la carne è debole....


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sei tu che continui a chiederci le polpette


già, ma non mi avete ancora invitato
mi sa che alla fine non sono così buone


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io e te in guerra
> Io e gas in amore
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


in entrambi i casi credo siano unilaterali.


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io e te in guerra
> Io e gas in amore
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma non è che tu stai dichiarando amore un po a tutti?

io voglio l'esclusiva


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

*simy, sbri, farfi*

se non vi rispondo subito, non preoccupatevi
è che devo rispondere ai 1000 MP di dolcina


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se non vi rispondo subito, non preoccupatevi
> è che devo rispondere ai 1000 MP di dolcina


perche le provochi?? lo sai che la preda sono iooooo.....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in entrambi i casi credo siano unilaterali.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



gas ha detto:


> ma non è che tu stai dichiarando amore un po a tutti?
> 
> io voglio l'esclusiva


E' per depistare :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ho come l'impressione che tu ti stia allargando un po troppo.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

*farfalla*

piu che altro visto che mi hai dichiarato guerra apertamente...vorrei sapere perche...dopodiche...bando alle ciance...io combatto...


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> E' per depistare :mrgreen:


allora va bene


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> E' per depistare :mrgreen:





miss acacia ha detto:


> piu che altro visto che mi hai dichiarato guerra apertamente...vorrei sapere perche...dopodiche...bando alle ciance...io combatto...


ci sono dei bambini (almeno 1 c'è) per cui moderatevi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (7 Ottobre 2013)

Non c'entra una fava.. ma notavo che molti forumisti son dei gattofili... ! quanti avatar miciosi ci sono???!!!!!!!!!!!! io, feather gas..lothar...


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ci sono dei bambini (almeno 1 c'è) per cui moderatevi :rotfl::rotfl:


grazie caro, sei sempre gentile.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho come l'impressione che tu ti stia allargando un po troppo.


dici?



miss acacia ha detto:


> piu che altro visto che mi hai dichiarato guerra apertamente...vorrei sapere perche...dopodiche...bando alle ciance...io combatto...


Invadi il mio territorio


gas ha detto:


> allora va bene


:up:


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non c'entra una fava.. ma notavo che molti forumisti son dei gattofili... ! quanti avatar miciosi ci sono???!!!!!!!!!!!! io, feather gas..lothar...


tu però sei una gatta..... occhio :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah....che sarebbe questo clu, il forum in generale o certi utenti?


----------



## Calipso (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu però sei una gatta..... occhio :smile:



moooolt pericolose.. le gattine


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah....che sarebbe questo clu, il forum in generale o certi utenti?


Certi utenti:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Le faccine rendono l'idea del fatto che sto scherzando vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie caro, sei sempre gentile.


Sai che sei proprio carino? Non mi abituo però. Ho nostalgia del gorilla.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certi utenti:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Le faccine rendono l'idea del fatto che sto scherzando vero?


non so se servono a te per convicerti che scherzi ...a me non servono, lo so gia che scherzi ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *non so se servono a te per convicerti che scherzi *...a me non servono, lo so gia che scherzi ...


Accidenti mi stai mandando in crisi


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai che sei proprio carino? Non mi abituo però. Ho nostalgia del gorilla.


domani cambio. oggi voglio restare bambino e pensare che le cose, comunque vadano, vadano sempre bene.

voglio pensare che nella vita il destino ce lo creiamo da noi, che non è già scritto da nessuno e in nessun luogo, che le cose cambiano, anche le persone, che nulla è eterno, che nonostante le bestemmie Dio capisca che altro non è che un momento di rabbia e che ce la prendiamo con lui perchè lo giudichiamo un amico e gli amici servono anche a questo.

ho usato un plurare maestatis. adesso va di moda.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti mi stai mandando in crisi


tu hai le tue armi...io le mie


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io e te in guerra
> Io e gas in amore
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma anche no


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche no


perchè non vai a farti un giretto a trigoria? :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Puoi anche farlo qua, sicuramente in maniera diversa. Son sicuro che appena arrivano gli altri, sapranno cosa domandarti. A proposito, a culo come sei messa?


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzeca che sei petulante.
> 
> Ok sei vergine.... evito di scrivere il seguito, auaahhahahahahaah .
> 
> ...


Però hai l'indole del sessantenne, fatelo dire  :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> domani cambio. oggi voglio restare bambino e pensare che le cose, comunque vadano, vadano sempre bene.
> 
> voglio pensare che nella vita il destino ce lo creiamo da noi, che non è già scritto da nessuno e in nessun luogo, che le cose cambiano, anche le persone, che nulla è eterno, che nonostante le bestemmie Dio capisca che altro non è che un momento di rabbia e che ce la prendiamo con lui perchè lo giudichiamo un amico e *gli amici servono anche a questo*.
> 
> ho usato un plurare maestatis. adesso va di moda.


certo. Gli amici si possono conoscere anche in un momento di cazzeggio... ma si riconoscono in quelli difficili, quando non ti mollano, indipendentemente da tutto.


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo. Gli amici si possono conoscere anche in un momento di cazzeggio... ma si riconoscono in quelli difficili, quando non ti mollano, indipendentemente da tutto.


:up: quoto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu hai le tue armi...io le mie


Ragionandoci mi sa che hai già vinto
Di tre non ne porto a casa uno
Non fosse altro che per il fatto che io appena provo a broccolare qualcuno vengo subito rimessa al suo posto dagli altri due e non porto a casa nulla
Alla fine rimarrò con un pugno di mosche


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo. Gli amici si possono conoscere anche in un momento di cazzeggio... ma si riconoscono in quelli difficili, quando non ti mollano, indipendentemente da tutto.


quoto:up:


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ragionandoci mi sa che hai già vinto
> Di tre non ne porto a casa uno
> Non fosse altro che per il fatto che io appena provo a broccolare qualcuno vengo subito rimessa al suo posto dagli altri due e non porto a casa nulla
> *Alla fine rimarrò con un pugno di mosche*


mah..... stiamo entrando in un periodo invernale in cui le mosche non ci sono... almeno quà da me


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ragionandoci mi sa che hai già vinto
> Di tre non ne porto a casa uno
> Non fosse altro che per il fatto che io appena provo a broccolare qualcuno vengo subito rimessa al suo posto dagli altri due e non porto a casa nulla
> Alla fine rimarrò con un pugno di mosche


io condivido volentieri....e poi sai benissimo di aver vinto tu in partenza, se non altro per veteraneita (non so se esiste) nel forum,,,tu li conosci....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io condivido volentieri....e poi sai benissimo di aver vinto tu in partenza, se non altro *per veteraneita *(non so se esiste) nel forum,,,tu li conosci....



Ma tu sei la novità? Io ormai la solita minestra
E mi sa che c'è anche una certa differenza d'età tra me e te


Sto cadendo in depressione


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei la novità? Io ormai la solita minestra
> E mi sa che c'è anche una certa differenza d'età tra me e te
> 
> 
> *Sto cadendo in depressione*


te lo potrai permettere quando per broccolare sarai costretta a promettere polpette


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei la novità? Io ormai la solita minestra
> E mi sa che c'è anche una certa differenza d'età tra me e te
> 
> 
> Sto cadendo in depressione


ma  a parte il fatto che il mio cuore appartiene a toy (ecco lei e' il mio territorio)...
quindi io con i maschietti gioco e bsta...niente intenzioni serie...
e allora l eta a me non importa mica....anzi mi sa che sono la piu piccola qui dentro.... dopo un po non sanno di che parlare con me....E' VERO!!!


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei la novità? Io ormai la solita minestra
> E mi sa che c'è anche una certa differenza d'età tra me e te
> 
> 
> *Sto cadendo in depressione*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma a parte il fatto che il mio cuore appartiene a toy (ecco lei e' il mio territorio)...
> quindi io con i maschietti gioco e bsta...niente intenzioni serie...
> e allora l eta a me non importa mica....anzi mi sa che sono la piu piccola qui dentro.... dopo un po non sanno di che parlare con me....E' VERO!!!


E certo che non ti importa, sei tu quella giovane mica io?


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te lo potrai permettere quando *per broccolare sarai costretta a promettere polpette*


che già in partenza sai che non le farai mai e rimarranno tutti quanti con la bava alla bocca


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E certo che non ti importa, sei tu quella giovane mica io?



pensa che io invece vorre avere la vostra eta ...una media dei vostri anni....


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pensa che io invece vorre avere la vostra eta ...una media dei vostri anni....


non dire fesserie :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pensa che io invece vorre avere la vostra eta ...una media dei vostri anni....


Detto tra me e te, non so quanti anni hai, ma io non tornerei mai ai miei 20 e 30 anni.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non dire fesserie :incazzato::incazzato:


non sono fesserie...voi pensate che i 25 aqnni siano tanto belli o magari ve li ricordati cosi tanto belli....io voglio saltare la fase 25 fino ai 40....


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non sono fesserie...voi pensate che i 25 aqnni siano tanto belli o magari ve li ricordati cosi tanto belli....io voglio saltare la fase 25 fino ai 40....


io ci vorrei ritornare


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Detto tra me e te, non so quanti anni hai, ma io non tornerei mai ai miei 20 e 30 anni.


ecco io ce ne ho 25 e manco io vorrei stare in questa fase qui...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pensa che io invece vorre avere la vostra eta ...una media dei vostri anni....


Vedi, la differenza tra me e te è che tu alla mia età ci arriverai senz'altro, io alla tua non posso tornarci. Per questo ti dico: goditi la tua giovinezza, fino a che ce l'hai, per non avere rimpianti un domani... e nel frattempo costruisci una donna che non debba avere rimorsi. Quando non hai nè rimorsi nè rimpianti hai già fatto un bel lavoro, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ecco io ce ne ho 25 e manco io vorrei stare in questa fase qui...


25?

:confuso:


Hai idea di quanti anni abbiano Gas e Lui?
Te lo dico per il tuo bene. Lascia stare............dedicati ad altri


----------



## gas (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 25?
> 
> :confuso:
> 
> ...


ma tu farti un po di cazzetto tuo? nooooo? :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

potendo si, torneri indietro nel tempo. avrei due SE da ritoccare. Con quelli si che darei un'altro corso alla mia vita.
forse non sarei neanche qui a rompermi i coglioni leggendo le vostre cazzate. 


Scusate il francesismo e la schiettezza.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 25?
> 
> :confuso:
> 
> ...


ahahha no non lo so....ma non direi piu di 45....
ma comunque non sono mica qui per rimorchiarmeli....ho un fidanzato....con loro gioco e mi diverto...e ti giuro che cambia il risvolto della mia giornata..parlare con voi qui..
:smile:


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> con loro gioco e mi diverto...:smile:


guarda che a giocare con il fuoco spesso ci si brucia le manine, e non solo. SALLO.

io comunque per tua informazione ne ho 39. :clava:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Però hai l'indole del sessantenne, fatelo dire  :rotfl:



Touchè..! :rotfl:

Senti chi parla poi. auahaahhahahaha:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> guarda che a giocare con il fuoco spesso ci si brucia le manine, e non solo. SALLO.
> 
> io comunque per tua informazione ne ho 39. :clava:


e capirai....sei quasi coetaneo del mio ragazzo...


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

io sto bene coi miei anni... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te lo potrai permettere quando per broccolare sarai costretta a promettere polpette





gas ha detto:


> che già in partenza sai che non le farai mai e rimarranno tutti quanti con la bava alla bocca



Siete fantastici.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahha no non lo so....ma *non direi piu di 45*....
> ma comunque non sono mica qui per rimorchiarmeli....ho un fidanzato....con loro gioco e mi diverto...e ti giuro che cambia il risvolto della mia giornata..parlare con voi qui..
> :smile:


Se va bè.....magari!!! (PEr loro)


Suil divertirti non posso che quotarti.:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se va bè.....magari!!! (PEr loro)
> 
> 
> Suil divertirti non posso che quotarti.:smile:


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

Missachiavica sta reggina di cuori sembra averli spezzati. gronda di rosso sangue. come mai.

cercherò l'asso di bastoni che ben mi rappresenta e lo userò come avatar, non oggi ne domani, forse dopodomani.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Missachiavica sta reggina di cuori sembra averli spezzati. gronda di rosso sangue. come mai.
> 
> cercherò l'asso di bastoni che ben mi rappresenta e lo userò come avatar, non oggi ne domani, forse dopodomani.


cosa vuol dire miss achiviva di grazia?


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire miss achiviva di grazia?



miss "a chiavica"


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> miss "a chiavica"



E meno male che sei rassicurante..! auahahaha mi pari un'aizzatrice auahaahaha....! :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> miss "a chiavica"


traduci chiavica...


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> traduci chiavica...


è un dire molto campano, napoletano soprattutto,  è viene usato per indicare qualcosa di brutto, fetente, puzzolente, sporco, un luogo dove si raccolgono le acque putride, la fogna per capirci e nei quali luoghi vive la zoccola: La zoccola è proprio il topo da fogna.

io però non l'ho usato in modo offensivo nei tuoi riguardi, giocavo a sconquagliare il nick. 


spero tu abbia capito.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un dire molto campano, napoletano soprattutto,  è viene usato per indicare qualcosa di brutto, fetente, puzzolente, sporco, un luogo dove si raccolgono le acque putride, la fogna per capirci e nei quali luoghi vive la zoccola: La zoccola è proprio il topo da fogna.
> 
> io però non l'ho usato in modo offensivo nei tuoi riguardi, giocavo a sconquagliare il nick.
> 
> ...



Signori, signore nozione di paraculismo on line..! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un dire molto campano, napoletano soprattutto, è viene usato per indicare qualcosa di brutto, fetente, puzzolente, sporco, un luogo dove si raccolgono le acque putride, la fogna per capirci e nei quali luoghi vive la zoccola: La zoccola è proprio il topo da fogna.
> 
> io però non l'ho usato in modo offensivo nei tuoi riguardi, giocavo a sconquagliare il nick.
> 
> ...


.......


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mavaffanculo...!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


grazie...:up:


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè non vai a farti un giretto a trigoria? :mrgreen:


perchè 6 tu quello che sta sconfinando


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> .......



lascialo stare :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> domani cambio. oggi voglio restare bambino e pensare che le cose, comunque vadano, vadano sempre bene.
> 
> voglio pensare che nella vita il destino ce lo creiamo da noi, che non è già scritto da nessuno e in nessun luogo, che le cose cambiano, anche le persone, che nulla è eterno, che nonostante le bestemmie Dio capisca che altro non è che un momento di rabbia e che ce la prendiamo con lui perchè lo giudichiamo un amico e gli amici servono anche a questo.
> 
> ho usato un plurare maestatis. adesso va di moda.


Ti sei meritato un verde per questo... di solito non lo dico, quando li do, ma a te volevo dirlo... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Detto tra me e te, non so quanti anni hai, ma io non tornerei mai ai miei 20 e 30 anni.


Condivido! Neanche io! :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

*io, boh, non ho parole.*

.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> .


che accade miss ..... Ti sei fermata al titolo del post?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> .


Che succede?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sono rimasta sconvolta dalla chiavica.
Che poi scusa non e' vero...tipo non si dice: sti male come una chiavica? Cioe sto male come una fogna?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che accade miss ..... Ti sei fermata al titolo del post?


Eh si...proprio perche non ho parle..


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

*buondi*

[video=youtube;RqQn2ADZE1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqQn2ADZE1A[/video]


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti sei meritato un verde per questo... di solito non lo dico, quando li do, ma a te volevo dirlo... :smile:


ahhhh, sei stata tu. grazie. a buon rendere.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno.



Quando lo togli quell'avatar, scriverti cretino mi vien difficile. 

Però compà fattelo dire, quell'avatar è proprio bellissimo..! Cancialuuuuu, cambialooooooo


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sono rimasta sconvolta dalla chiavica.
> Che poi scusa non e' vero...tipo non si dice: sti male come una chiavica? Cioe sto male come una fogna?



Ma tu sei una donna..! e la donna è sempre bella, la donna ha quel qualcosa che tramite il suo splendore interno illumina sempre la bellezza esteriore dell'essere donna. 

Ci sono elementi terra terra che sono proprio cretini, un c'è nianti i fari..! su cretini..! a volte pure stupidi:sonar: Vogliamo dar conto ai cretini per caso? 
Ok si diamogli conto altrimenti chi li sente ?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una donna..! e la donna è sempre bella, la donna ha quel qualcosa che tramite il suo splendore interno illumina sempre la bellezza esteriore dell'essere donna.
> 
> Ci sono elementi terra terra che sono proprio cretini, un c'è nianti i fari..! su cretini..! a volte pure stupidi:sonar: Vogliamo dar conto ai cretini per caso?
> Ok si diamogli conto altrimenti chi li sente ?


Si alla faccia sua so benissimo di non essere una fogna...solo una cattiveria gratuita...
Ma io ero sconvolta mica per l offesa...ma per il significato...ho passato una vita a usare chiavica in modo sbagliato...per questo ieri chiedevo la traduzione...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si alla faccia sua so benissimo di non essere una fogna...solo una cattiveria gratuita...
> Ma io ero sconvolta mica per l offesa...ma per il significato...ho passato una vita a usare chiavica in modo sbagliato...per questo ieri chiedevo la traduzione...



No dai, cattiveria gratuita no..! Non è da Lui la cattiveria gratuita, scherza, stop..! scherzando a volte si supera il limite quando l'altro/a rimane offeso. In questo caso basta credermi e credergli e non è più cattiveria, ma soltanto degli scambi di battuta sfociati malamente. 


Su su, dai ti offro un'arancino, ci portiamo Lui al bar e gli facciamo pagare il conto. ( E' tirchio lo conosco, è da tempo che vado al bar e mi segue mangiando a sbafo, quindi come punizione è ottima)


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorni :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

eccomi qua, mi sono rifatto il luc.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorni :mrgreen:



Vafanculu! ti puzza l'alito..!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> eccomi qua, mi sono rifatto il luc.



auhahahahhahahaha


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vafanculu! ti puzza l'alito..!


puzza a te l'alito con quel mozzicone di sigaretta che hai in bocca


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

in effetti avete notato che i vecchietti fumano la sigaretta, soprattutto le senza filtro, sino a bruciarsi le labbra? è come se gettandola un po prima, sprecassero.


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in effetti avete notato che i vecchietti fumano la sigaretta, soprattutto le senza filtro, sino a bruciarsi le labbra? è come se gettandola un po prima, sprecassero.


quindi con eleganza hai dato del vecchio a Ultimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> puzza a te l'alito con quel mozzicone di sigaretta che hai in bocca



Alzati quel coppolone che non togli mai e che ha pure le pulci..! non vedi che è spenta e che mastico una gum..! 

Ma poi in estate potresti toglierlo, che sei pelato?


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alzati quel coppolone che non togli mai e che ha pure le pulci..! non vedi che è spenta e che mastico una gum..!
> 
> *Ma poi in estate potresti toglierlo*, che sei pelato?


l'estate sarà da te
da noi ormai i termosifoni sono già accesi


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'estate sarà da te
> da noi ormai i termosifoni sono già accesi



Basta amunì, io telefono al bar ho un calo di zuccheri, 

Gradisci qualcosa?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> puzza a te l'alito con quel mozzicone di sigaretta che hai in bocca


Sigaretta in bocca,e sigaro in culo....ultimo è così!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'estate sarà da te
> da noi ormai i termosifoni sono già accesi



avete anche il ghiaccio?


che soddisfazione. 


:rotfl:


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basta amunì, io telefono al bar ho un calo di zuccheri,
> 
> Gradisci qualcosa?


un caffè... volentieri


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sigaretta in bocca,e sigaro in culo....ultimo è così!


si dimostra rozzo, ma non lo è


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avete anche il ghiaccio?
> 
> 
> che soddisfazione.
> ...


Ma sarai stardo tu?

auahahhhahaha i termosifoniiiiii!! a ottobreee auahhaaahahaaahahahaha mariaaaaaaaa non c'è la facciioo non ci credo..!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sarai stardo tu?
> 
> auahahhhahaha i termosifoniiiiii!! a ottobreee auahhaaahahaaahahahaha mariaaaaaaaa non c'è la facciioo non ci credo..!


accesi ieri sera. E non c'è niente da ridere:incazzato:


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si dimostra rozzo, ma non lo è


rozzo? macchè, se tu lo vedessi DAL VIVO ti scasseresti dalle risate. é come vedere un purpu, tutto sistemato, carino, curato, smalto alle dita, caschetto biondo alla nino d'angelo, che poi tanto biondo non è più, per lui lo è ancora ........ guai a dirgli che è bianco e che farebbe più figura a tagliarli a maschietto. 

io l'ho incontrato che vestiva con pantalone attillatissimo, tanto davanti son si vedeva nulla, maglietta con scollatura fino alla cintura, pelo in bella vista e collanone di finto oro da 500 grammi circa.


una chiaviva, anche lui.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> accesi ieri sera. E non c'è niente da ridere:incazzato:



Scusami sorellina ma credimi ho le lacrime agli occhi, scrivo ridendo e.. madò non ci credo, ma siete seri? AUAHAHAHAAAHAAHAAH PERDONAMI..!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> rozzo? macchè, se tu lo vedessi DAL VIVO ti scasseresti dalle risate. é come vedere un purpu, tutto sistemato, carino, curato, smalto alle dita, caschetto biondo alla nino d'angelo, che poi tanto biondo non è più, per lui lo è ancora ........ guai a dirgli che è bianco e che farebbe più figura a tagliarli a maschietto.
> 
> io l'ho incontrato che vestiva con pantalone attillatissimo, tanto davanti son si vedeva nulla, maglietta con scollatura fino alla cintura, pelo in bella vista e collanone di finto oro da 500 grammi circa.
> 
> ...


Ma è vero che si mette l'ovatta nei pantaloni?


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> accesi ieri sera. E non c'è niente da ridere:incazzato:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la coppoletta per andare a nanna?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


maronna che caldo


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami sorellina ma credimi ho le lacrime agli occhi, scrivo ridendo e.. madò non ci credo, ma siete seri? AUAHAHAHAAAHAAHAAH PERDONAMI..!


sapessi quanto sono seria quando guardo la bolletta del gas...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la coppoletta per andare a nanna?
> 
> ...


AUHAAUAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAAAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAAAHAH SMETTETELA..!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la coppoletta per andare a nanna?
> 
> ...


no ma mi sa che se continua così metto su il piumino leggero. Terroni che non siete altro:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

*il ciclone penelope*

AUAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

*ultimo*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> accesi ieri sera. E non c'è niente da ridere:incazzato:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami sorellina ma credimi ho le lacrime agli occhi, scrivo ridendo e.. madò non ci credo, ma siete seri? AUAHAHAHAAAHAAHAAH PERDONAMI..!


non c'è nulla da ridere... anzi


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero che si mette l'ovatta nei pantaloni?


nonostante la confidenza non ho avuto modo di appurare, però, sinceramente, fra me e te, penso proprio di si.

nel posto di lavoro, quando l'ho incontrato, effettivamente, aveva una confezione da 12 di buste di cotone, ne alcol ne cerotti. ora che ci penso di certo non era la cassetta del pronto soccorso.



mi viene da ridere 



:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non c'è nulla da ridere... anzi


No comment


























































































































































:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ho dovuto chiudere l'ufficio, ora è aperto, ma se continua lo richiudo, non possono vedermi ridere così..!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorni :mrgreen:


Adesso che hai salutato torna a lavorare


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non c'è nulla da ridere... anzi


io ho fatto il brodo ieri... ma che ne sanno questi della dura vita dei polentoni?


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo, ma sto cazzo di piumone ........... cos'è?  



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> avete anche il ghiaccio?
> 
> 
> che soddisfazione.
> ...



Bello il nuovo avatar?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Oscuro Lui*

La smettete di pensare sempre al mio pacco. Inutile averlo sempre in bocca come discussione, nè potrà mai realizzarsi come sogno. 

Ma insomma la smettete di pensare sempre al mio cazzo,! ecchecchez.


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho fatto il brodo ieri... ma che ne sanno questi della dura vita dei polentoni?


vivono in un altro mondo ai confini della realtà


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso che hai salutato torna a lavorare


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>




E che cavoli almeno saluta prima me......


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, ma sto cazzo di piumone ........... cos'è?
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


non avrai la possibilità di assaporare i piaceri della vita che avvengono sotto un caldo piumino.... piaceri che si assaporano nello stesso modo in cui gusti un bel piatto di polpette alla sbri


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> La smettete di pensare sempre al mio pacco. Inutile averlo sempre in bocca come discussione, nè potrà mai realizzarsi come sogno.
> 
> Ma insomma la smettete di pensare sempre al mio cazzo,! ecchecchez.


Sono tipo da sognare cazzi?E anche se fosse sognerei dei cazzi tipo larva?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

qualcuno ha visto toy/principessa?
MI HANNO PORTATO VIA LA DONNA


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, ma sto cazzo di piumone ........... cos'è?
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:



Mia moglie lo usa per spolverare, c'è il piumino e il piumone.

Piumino per le cose piccole, piumone per le cose grandi, te capì..! 

Il mare si è calmato, l'afa la fa da padrone che ne dici se andiamo al mare ? magari a ricci? madò è da una vita che non li raccolgo..!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bello il nuovo avatar?



non capisco ............... ma mi adeguo.



mi faccio bello per te, come sempre. Ho anche la funcidda.


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E che cavoli almeno saluta prima me......


:umile::kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono tipo da sognare cazzi?E anche se fosse sognerei dei cazzi tipo larva?



CVD.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto toy/principessa?
> MI HANNO PORTATO VIA LA DONNA


Ma principessa e toy girl?


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto toy/principessa?
> MI HANNO PORTATO VIA LA DONNA


hai perso il tuo toy?
com'era?
doppio, singolo, extra large.....
..............


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma principessa e toy girl?


BUONGIORNO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma principessa e toy girl?


eh si e tu vedi di stare lontano dal suo culo...E' MIO!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Seeeee..! e quando....?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai perso il tuo toy?
> com'era?
> doppio, singolo, extra large.....
> ..............


extra sexy


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eh si e tu vedi di stare lontano dal suo culo...E' MIO!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buon giorno, cerca di capire,voi qui vi divertite,io ho tante cose da fare,non siamo nella stessa posizione.Questo forum per me sta diventando una prigione!Insegna qui,insegna li,catechizza quello,manda affanculo quell'altro... che poi è sempre il conte....


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> extra sexy


extra sexy sono quelli veri
i toys un po meno


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> eh si e tu vedi di stare lontano dal suo culo...E' MIO!


tranquilla io adoro solo culi trasgressivi!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> tranquilla io adoro solo culi trasgressivi!


ammazza se non e' trasgressivo quello....


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> tranquilla io adoro solo culi trasgressivi!


in effetti è ancora un troppo giovane per capire quali sono le vere peculiarità della vita


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ammazza se non e' trasgressivo quello....


Tou non il culo trasgressivo


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> in effetti è ancora un troppo giovane per capire quali sono le vere peculiarità della vita


Grazie,spiega tu.Non ho tempo da perdere!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tou non il culo trasgressivo


HA RAGIONE GAS...SONO TROPPO GIOVANE PER CAPIRE QUESTE SOTTIGLIEZZE....SE PERO VOI FOSTE PIU ESPLICITI....
mi aiutereste a crescere in questo senso...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ammazza se non e' trasgressivo quello....


Fammi un favore:scrivi al coglionazzo che da domani se vuole cambiare vita deve fare quello che gli ho scritto!


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,spiega tu.Non ho tempo da perdere!


in effetti bisogna perdere un po di tempo
bisognerà iniziare dall'ABC?


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia moglie lo usa per spolverare, c'è il piumino e il piumone.
> 
> Piumino per le cose piccole, piumone per le cose grandi, te capì..!


quindi quello grande non lo userà mai considerando le misure del tuo ........ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




stamattina sono peggio del solito...... sarà che ieri


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> HA RAGIONE GAS...SONO TROPPO GIOVANE PER CAPIRE QUESTE SOTTIGLIEZZE....SE PERO VOI FOSTE PIU ESPLICITI....
> mi aiutereste a crescere in questo senso...


Gas può essere un ottimo insegnante,incontratevi,e vedrai che ti farà un bella lezione sul mondo anale!


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> HA RAGIONE GAS...SONO TROPPO GIOVANE PER CAPIRE QUESTE SOTTIGLIEZZE....SE PERO VOI FOSTE PIU ESPLICITI....
> mi aiutereste a crescere in questo senso...


troppo facile esplicitare ai 4 venti


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi un favore:scrivi al coglionazzo che da domani se vuole cambiare vita deve fare quello che gli ho scritto!


credo che glielo possa dire tu, se non hai troppo da fare si intende....
e poi basta essere cvosi acido di prima mattina...aspetta almeno le 3.....
grazie


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi un favore:scrivi al *coglionazzo *che da domani se vuole cambiare vita deve fare quello che gli ho scritto!


qual'è il nesso tra miss e jb?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> credo che glielo possa dire tu, se non hai troppo da fare si intende....
> e poi basta essere cvosi acido di prima mattina...aspetta almeno le 3.....
> grazie


Acido?gli sto solo facendo un favore....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> qual'è il nesso tra miss e jb?


Jb è il divin-coglionazzo!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Acido?gli sto solo facendo un favore....!


no non con bender, con lui sei stronzo che e' cosas ben diversa...io dico in generale....non ho tempo da perdere, bla bla bla...dacci un bacino e facciamola finita


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

NON TI INCAZZARE.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non capisco ............... ma mi adeguo.
> 
> 
> 
> mi faccio bello per te, come sempre. Ho anche la funcidda.


Il  punto di domanda è un errore. Er aun affermazione


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi quello grande non lo userà mai considerando le misure del tuo ........ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ci sono persone bello mio che i piumini-piumoni li usano per la casa. Ma sono contento che ti sei fatto una mega sega..!  youporn o lo hai scaricato da emule ? Dimmi dimmi.... 

Sei andato poi dall'estetista per i calli?


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb è il divin-coglionazzo!



Hai ragione come sempre, ma la coglioneria ha superato la divinità.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no non con bender, con lui sei stronzo che e' cosas ben diversa...io dico in generale....non ho tempo da perdere, bla bla bla...dacci un bacino e facciamola finita


Bender ha bisogno di un uomo autorevole che gli indichi la strada.Quell'uomo sono io.Non confondere stronzo con autorevole.Bacini?Non amo i baci,sono da checche,l'unico bacio è quello sul culo,prima di.....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender ha bisogno di un uomo autorevole che gli indichi la strada.Quell'uomo sono io.Non confondere stronzo con autorevole.Bacini?Non amo i baci,sono da checche,l'unico bacio è quello sul culo,prima di.....!


non e' vero!! tutti amano i baci....e non solo quelli sul culo o tusaidove.....
dai accocolati un po....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> HA RAGIONE GAS...SONO TROPPO GIOVANE PER CAPIRE QUESTE SOTTIGLIEZZE....SE PERO VOI FOSTE PIU ESPLICITI....
> mi aiutereste a crescere in questo senso...



Espliciti? loro? ma manco se una donna gliela sbatte in faccia. Fai conto che in casi del genere direbbero tra se e se... e mo da dove comincio? Nel frattempo e sempre che si drizzi, gli parte una di quelle mega seghe che potrebbero farsi se non se ne fossero già venuti nei pantaloni... ops


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' vero!! tutti amano i baci....e non solo quelli sul culo o tusaidove.....
> dai accocolati un po....


Mamma mia miss!I baci son cosa da 13enni,io sono da schiaffi con il pisello,manette,sacchetti di plastica in faccia,morsi sul collo, sputi sul culo.Dai io sono ad altro livello.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bacini?Non amo i baci,sono da checche,l'unico bacio è quello sul culo,prima di.....!




ricomincia.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ricomincia.


E grazie miss mi parla di bacetti.....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia miss!I baci son cosa da 13enni,io sono da schiaffi con il pisello,manette,sacchetti di plastica in faccia,morsi sul collo, sputi sul culo.Dai io sono ad altro livello.


porcopervertito


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Espliciti? loro? ma manco se una donna gliela sbatte in faccia. Fai conto che in casi del genere direbbero tra se e se... e mo da dove comincio? Nel frattempo e sempre che si drizzi, gli parte una di quelle mega seghe che potrebbero farsi se non se ne fossero già venuti nei pantaloni... ops


*PORCO.*


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> porcopervertito


Porco io?Grazie


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *PORCO.*



Confermo..!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Porco io?Grazie


si prego..io volevo donarti tanto amore.....invece.....
lo donero a qualcun altro....


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E grazie miss mi parla di bacetti.....


E MA TU ............... considera la sua età ed il fatto che sia ancora vergine. è da bacetti, tu le parli di erotismo ad altissimi livelli, quasi da oscar, come solo tu sai esserlo, poveretta si confonde.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Confermo..!




*BRAVO, GRAZIE.*


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

*vergine...*

E' veroooo...avevo dimenticato questo particolare...son vergine...di cosa cavolo volete che parlo? non mi fate essere volgare per favore


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> si prego..io volevo donarti tanto amore.....invece.....
> lo donero a qualcun altro....


E che ci devo fare dell'amore io?io ho bisogno di morsi sul pacco,di schicchere sul glande,io devo aver paura,devo sentire il fremito della paura.....!Miss lascia stare....!Dedicati a bender....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ci devo fare dell'amore io?io ho bisogno di morsi sul pacco,di schicchere sul glande,io devo aver paura,devo sentire il fremito della paura.....!Miss lascia stare....!Dedicati a bender....


mi dedico a bender perche soffre , lui non ha bisgno del mio amore.....vuoi i morsi sul pisello? posso fare anche cose peggiori...non lo vedi l avatar? non vedi che sono sanguinaria? attento alle palle.....ebasta!!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Mhhh*



miss acacia ha detto:


> mi dedico a bender perche soffre , lui non ha bisgno del mio amore.....vuoi i morsi sul pisello? posso fare anche cose peggiori...non lo vedi l avatar? non vedi che sono sanguinaria? attento alle palle.....ebasta!!!!


Ma dai che mi fai ridere...cose peggiori?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che mi fai ridere...cose peggiori?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perche tu pensai che io sia vergine a basta.....io sono vergine d amore....
no macche cose peggiori oscuro...a te non ti toccherei manco con un fiore,.....potrei farti troppo male.....
pensavo potessi insegnarmi qualcosa sull amore.....eppure vedo di no.....siamo sulla stessa barca trucidaria....
menomale che c'e' toy.....lei si che sa amarmi e insegnarmi....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ecco*



miss acacia ha detto:


> perche tu pensai che io sia vergine a basta.....io sono vergine d amore....
> no macche cose peggiori oscuro...a te non ti toccherei manco con un fiore,.....potrei farti troppo male.....
> pensavo potessi insegnarmi qualcosa sull amore.....eppure vedo di no.....siamo sulla stessa barca trucidaria....
> menomale che c'e' toy.....lei si che sa amarmi e insegnarmi....


Benissimo se vuoi farmi del male incominciamo a capirci....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo se vuoi farmi del male incominciamo a capirci....


diciamo che io sono piu il tipo sottomessa pero posso essere versatile.....se vuoi posso pure farti male.....ma mi verrebbe da ridere te lo dico gia.....poi io ho un sacco di forza.....va bene cosi? cioe'.//..non ti faccio vedere che rido....poi pero tu fai male  a me?


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo se vuoi farmi del male incominciamo a capirci....



:clava:


ah si....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> diciamo che io sono piu il tipo sottomessa pero posso essere versatile.....se vuoi posso pure farti male.....ma mi verrebbe da ridere te lo dico gia.....poi io ho un sacco di forza.....va bene cosi? cioe'.//..non ti faccio vedere che rido....poi pero tu fai male  a me?


Io posso farti male,difficilmente tu puoi farne a me....!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo se vuoi farmi del male incominciamo a capirci....





miss acacia ha detto:


> diciamo che io sono piu il tipo sottomessa pero posso essere versatile.....se vuoi posso pure farti male.....ma mi verrebbe da ridere te lo dico gia.....poi io ho un sacco di forza.....va bene cosi? cioe'.//..non ti faccio vedere che rido....poi pero tu fai male  a me?





oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso farti male,difficilmente tu puoi farne a me....!


Porci..!!


opcorn:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso farti male,difficilmente tu puoi farne a me....!


simy no no non e' come sembra.....ne gli farei mai del male ne lo amerei...e' tutto tuo.....troppo contorto....non si capisce quello che vuole......

oscuro: posso.....io posso fare tutto quello che voglio in certe situazioni....anche farti male...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> simy no no non e' come sembra.....ne gli farei mai del male ne lo amerei...e' tutto tuo.....troppo contorto....non si capisce quello che vuole......
> 
> oscuro: posso.....io posso fare tutto quello che voglio in certe situazioni....anche farti male...


Contorto?non mi sembra,adoro la donna aggressiva,che non perde troppo tempo.....!E tu vuoi i bacetti,io posso solo baciarti il culo prima di prendermelo!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Contorto?non mi sembra,adoro la donna aggressiva,che non perde troppo tempo.....!E tu vuoi i bacetti,io posso solo LECCARTI il culo prima di prendermelo!



:incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Contorto?non mi sembra,adoro la donna aggressiva,che non perde troppo tempo.....!E tu vuoi i bacetti,io posso solo baciarti il culo prima di prendermelo!


come l ha detto ultimo suona meglio...che ci devo fare io col tuo culo? o meglio cosa vuoi che faccia al tuo culo apolide?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> come l ha detto ultimo suona meglio...che ci devo fare io col tuo culo? o meglio cosa vuoi che faccia al tuo culo apolide?


Attenta a quello che potrei fare io al tuo!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attenta a quello che potrei fare io al tuo!


ne io ne il mio culetto abbiamo paura di te...io ho fatto krav maga....
tu col mio ci puoi fare poco....come dicesti tu a te piacciono distrutti....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ne io ne il mio culetto abbiamo paura di te...io ho fatto krav maga....
> tu col mio ci puoi fare poco....come dicesti tu a te piacciono distrutti....


Certo,quando li distruggo io....!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

A me sta miss mi piace un casino...! orevuar me ne vado al bar itiafarintoculu..!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> A me sta miss mi piace un casino...! orevuar me ne vado al bar itiafarintoculu..!


Piace anche a me,ma sarà vero quello che scrive?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,quando li distruggo io....!


ahhhh ho capito....quindi e' solo uno sfogo.....non lo fai per il piacere di farlo....e scusa la domanda e la volgarita ma tanto ormai....
e cosa fai una volta che mi hai rotto il culo? poi mi ti devi accollare perche probabilmente non potro camminare.....mi devi portare in braccio..poco male...sono piccolina.....poi soffriro e vorro le coccole e non puoi non farmele dopo il gesto distruttivo....e siamo sempre allo stesso punto...non e' meglio fare le cose dal principio? prima coccole e amore e poi sesso selvaggio senza\ limiti?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piace anche a me,ma sarà vero quello che scrive?



Si, viaggia con la mente, e chi viaggia con la mente, riporta i suoi desideri, avuti o non avuti non si sa, ma fanno parte di ELLA

Bye


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhhh ho capito....quindi e' solo uno sfogo.....non lo fai per il piacere di farlo....e scusa la domanda e la volgarita ma tanto ormai....
> e cosa fai una volta che mi hai rotto il culo? poi mi ti devi accollare perche probabilmente non potro camminare.....mi devi portare in braccio..poco male...sono piccolina.....poi soffriro e vorro le coccole e non puoi non farmele dopo il gesto distruttivo....e siamo sempre allo stesso punto...non e' meglio fare le cose dal principio? prima coccole e amore e poi sesso selvaggio senza\ limiti?


Io non voglio devastarti il culo,voglio solo vederti soffrire di culo.Non ho più l'età per le coccole e l'amore,a dire il vero non ho mai avuto l'età....!Portarti in braccio?posso affittarti una sedia a rotelle,poi sparisco....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non voglio devastarti il culo,voglio solo vederti soffrire di culo.Non ho più l'età per le coccole e l'amore,a dire il vero non ho mai avuto l'età....!Portarti in braccio?posso affittarti una sedia a rotelle,poi sparisco....!


ah vuoi vedermi soffrire.....di culo....ahahhahah
ok...ammazza tutta sta foga su una cosina delicata come me....
voglio vedere....non potrai resister ai miei occhi da bambi.....vorrai coccolarmi...e' sempre cosi...non e' un discorso di eta.,...
non riuscirai a controllarti....poi se vuoi ricominciamo con le cose violente....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ah vuoi vedermi soffrire.....di culo....ahahhahah
> ok...ammazza tutta sta foga su una cosina delicata come me....
> voglio vedere....non potrai resister ai miei occhi da bambi.....vorrai coccolarmi...e' sempre cosi...non e' un discorso di eta.,...
> non riuscirai a controllarti....poi se vuoi ricominciamo con le cose violente....


So controllarmi benissimo,il controllo nella mia vita è basilare.Non ho dipendenze,non bevo,noi fumo,insomma posso solo schizzarti in mezzo ai tuoi occhi da bambi...!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> So controllarmi benissimo,il controllo nella mia vita è basilare.Non ho dipendenze,non bevo,noi fumo,insomma posso solo schizzarti in mezzo ai tuoi occhi da bambi...!


no fa alquanto male, dovresti saperlo....
e poi pensavo avresti schizzato in altro punto....uno o piu.....
ho capito: mi vuoi sfregiare. nell anima e nel corpo....
sono a prova di sfregio per tua info.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no fa alquanto male, dovresti saperlo....
> e poi pensavo avresti schizzato in altro punto....uno o piu.....
> ho capito: mi vuoi sfregiare. nell anima e nel corpo....
> sono a prova di sfregio per tua info.....


Certo dicono tutte così.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo dicono tutte così.....!:rotfl:


lo sai che non ho bisogno di mentire ..... lo vedremo.....mi ca pensareai di essere cavata cosi...
voglio un appuntamento bello e buono!!!! voglio le prove!!
voglio vederti in azione...senno chiccahere e distintivo....


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> simy no no non e' come sembra.....ne gli farei mai del male ne lo amerei...e' tutto tuo.....troppo contorto....*non si capisce quello che vuole*......
> 
> oscuro: posso.....io posso fare tutto quello che voglio in certe situazioni....anche farti male...


ci capisce eccome, quello che vuole
forse sei tu che non lo hai ancora capito, giovane eta?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ci capisce eccome, quello che vuole
> forse sei tu che non lo hai ancora capito, giovane eta?


buongiorno caro gas!! 
basta con questa storia dell eta......mica sono piccola...


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo sai che non ho bisogno di mentire ..... lo vedremo.....mi ca pensareai di essere cavata cosi...
> voglio un appuntamento bello e buono!!!! voglio le prove!!
> voglio vederti in azione...senno chiccahere e distintivo....


se vuoi un consiglio, non provocare troppo il prof :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> buongiorno caro gas!!
> basta con questa storia dell eta......mica sono piccola...


ma nemmeno grande, mi pare di aver capito che hai 25 anni?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma nemmeno grande, mi pare di aver capito che hai 25 anni?


Puoi occuparti ti di miss?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma nemmeno grande, mi pare di aver capito che hai 25 anni?


beh si, ma non l hai capito te l hjo detto io.....e poi si sono grande oh!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> buongiorno caro gas!!
> basta con questa storia dell eta......mica sono piccola...


rassegnati. Qui dentro sei cucciola. Approfittane, dammi retta...


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> beh si, ma non l hai capito te l hjo detto io.....e poi si sono grande oh!!!


sei grandissima... in tutto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi occuparti ti di miss?


preso paura, eh? :carneval:


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rassegnati. Qui dentro sei cucciola. Approfittane, dammi retta...


saggia la nostra sbri :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi occuparti ti di miss?


ah deleghi......bravo bravo....


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi occuparti ti di miss?


esimio, sai che sono impegnatissimo
comunque vedrò di ritagliarmi qualche momento


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*

Paura?Per così poco?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ah deleghi......bravo bravo....


Non delego,ma le cose vanno fatte per gradi....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non delego,ma le cose vanno fatte per gradi....!


cioe'? guarda che il mio culo non e' di proprieta del forum....io lo stavo donando a te.....e tu hai passato la palla a gas...
che va benissimo...tanto avevamo un conto in sospeso io e gas...


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

quante chiacchiere............ 


miss mi meraviglio di te che continui a dare retta a questi due ciarlatani.

sai com'è ....................... can che abbaia non morde.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe'? guarda che il mio culo non e' di proprieta del forum....io lo stavo donando a te.....e tu hai passato la palla a gas...
> che va benissimo...tanto avevamo un conto in sospeso io e gas...


Vabbè se vuoi farti male e sviluppare una dipendenza sai dove trovarmi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*

Tu baciami il culo!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè se vuoi farti male e sviluppare una dipendenza sai dove trovarmi.


no grazie.....sto bene con gas....mi sono sentita.....
rifiutata....e sai cosa significa per una ragazza della mia eta?
CRISI


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> no grazie.....sto bene con gas....mi sono sentita.....
> rifiutata....e sai cosa significa per una ragazza della mia eta?
> CRISI


Io non ho rifiutato,ti ho solo consigliato di fare le cose per gradi e per cm.....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho rifiutato,ti ho solo consigliato di fare le cose per gradi e per cm.....!


uouououo......non perdo tempo io.....tanto prima o poi.,...l avevo gia detto...meglio chiaro deciso....un colpo secco e passa la paura...


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

non ce la faccio a starvi dietro :triste:


io lavoro!!! :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



miss acacia ha detto:


> uouououo......non perdo tempo io.....tanto prima o poi.,...l avevo gia detto...meglio chiaro deciso....un colpo secco e passa la paura...


A tua disposizione!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> non ce la faccio a starvi dietro :triste:
> 
> 
> io lavoro!!! :incazzato:


Di cosa hai bisogno tu?


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu baciami il culo!


con sto fatto del baciami il culo....... oscù ............... te sei fatto nà chiavica.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A tua disposizione!


grazie....a natale scendo a roma.....ti contatto per il mio compleanno...


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oggi sono molto carino, non pensate anche voi?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> grazie....a natale scendo a roma.....ti contatto per il mio compleanno...


Miss ti faccio un bel compleANO....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> con sto fatto del baciami il culo....... oscù ............... te sei fatto nà *chiavica*.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss ti faccio un bel compleANO....!


non chiedo altro oscuro....un uomo con la tua esperienza.....che mi prenda e mi rivolti come un asciugamano....
il mio compleano e' tuo./..


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di cosa hai bisogno tu?



io niente grazie, ho tutto quello di cui ho bisogno :angelo:


tu?


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> grazie....a natale scendo a roma.....ti contatto per il mio compleanno...



tu facci sapere :up:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu facci sapere :up:


a te ti vorrei vedere (si puo dire a te ti?)


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a te ti vorrei vedere *(si puo dire a te ti?)*


Generalmente no, ma questo è il club, per cui sì.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

ma tutti i personaggi seri e saputelli di sto cazzo di forum, dove sono? ma che fine hanno fatto? è strano che se manchi uno manchino tutti.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tutti i personaggi seri e saputelli di sto cazzo di forum, dove sono? ma che fine hanno fatto? è strano che se manchi uno manchino tutti.


ti manca fare discorsi seri?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Generalmente no, ma questo è il club, per cui sì.


Grazie, se non e' corretto non lo uso manco qui....
menomale che ho fatto il classico...


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a te ti vorrei vedere (si puo dire a te ti?)


certo!!!! :bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Grazie, se non e' corretto non lo uso manco qui....
> menomale che ho fatto il classico...


non sono più i licei di una volta... ai miei tempi (classico pure io) per un errore del genere venivi messo alla gogna e fustigato pubblicamente durante l'intervallo sulla cattedra dei bidelli.
Che ricordi!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi sono molto carino, non pensate anche voi?


Tu sei sempre molto carino:inlove:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Io*



viola di mare ha detto:


> io niente grazie, ho tutto quello di cui ho bisogno :angelo:
> 
> 
> tu?


Ci sto pensando....poi ti faccio sapere....!


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando....poi ti faccio sapere....!


ok aspetto con ansia


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ok aspetto con ansia


Immagino.........


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non chiedo altro oscuro....un uomo con la tua esperienza.....che mi prenda e mi rivolti come un asciugamano....
> il mio compleano e' tuo./..


Non esageriamo....come si dice a roma e può confermare simy solo il classico cazzo per il culo.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esageriamo....come si dice a roma e può confermare simy solo il classico cazzo per il culo.


tutto qui? ma allora quand'e' che ci divertiamo?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Il*



miss acacia ha detto:


> tutto qui? ma allora quand'e' che ci divertiamo?


Al tuo compleanno!Porto vasellina e annessi....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al tuo compleanno!Porto vasellina e annessi....!


No se e' solo questione di culo allora soffriamo e basta...io non vedo la prospettiva di preliminari e divertimento...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *cioe'? guarda che il mio culo non e' di proprieta del forum*....io lo stavo donando a te.....e tu hai passato la palla a gas...
> che va benissimo...tanto avevamo un conto in sospeso io e gas...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al tuo compleanno!Porto* vasellina *e annessi....!


Lei non è "a secco"?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> No se e' solo questione di culo allora soffriamo e basta...io non vedo la prospettiva di preliminari e divertimento...


Per i prelimianali ci penso io,anche al dopo,per le coccole vediti con simy....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Lei non è "a secco"?


La prima volta io porto sempre la vasellina!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per i prelimianali ci penso io,anche al dopo,per le coccole vediti con simy....!


Va bene va bene niente coccole..se ci sono I preliminari va bene cosi...mamma mia...mai niente di dolce


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Va bene va bene niente coccole..se ci sono I preliminari va bene cosi...mamma mia...mai niente di dolce


Mi hanno rubato la dolcezza ed il romanticismo a 17 anni...purtroppo!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hanno rubato la dolcezza ed il romanticismo a 17 anni...purtroppo!


niente romaticismo....la dolcezza te la rido io...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> niente romaticismo....la dolcezza te la rido io...


Ho i miei dubbi...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho i miei dubbi...


tu dubiti troppo di me...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> tu dubiti troppo di me...


A 42 anni so bene cosa sono e chi sono,non dubito di te,sono certo di me stesso.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 42 anni so bene cosa sono e chi sono,non dubito di te,sono certo di me stesso.


ok, non ti mancano le coccole e la dolcezza? se non ti mancano allora va bene, hai trovato la tua dimesnione.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ok, non ti mancano le coccole e la dolcezza? se non ti mancano allora va bene, hai trovato la tua dimesnione.....


Si ho una bella dimensione....la dolcezza è qualcosa che mi è stata tolta e non ternerà più.Me ne sono fatto una ragione,doveva andare così!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono più i licei di una volta... ai miei tempi (classico pure io) per un errore del genere venivi messo alla gogna e fustigato pubblicamente durante l'intervallo sulla cattedra dei bidelli.
> Che ricordi!


il problema del classico era anche spiegare che se eri al quarto o al quinto in pratica eri al primo o al secondo mentre quando eri al primo secondo o terzo eri in realtà al terzo quarto o quinto. 


un casino.

qui eravamo tutti i "figli di papà". vagli a spiegare anche questo.

un altro casino.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ho una bella dimensione....la dolcezza è qualcosa che mi è stata tolta e non ternerà più.Me ne sono fatto una ragione,doveva andare così!


ok , me ne faro una ragione.....culo a/e sangue....
io pero ti coccolero'...volente o nolete.....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Miss......... oscuro..

Ma ogni tanto una scopata ve la fate? eh la madonna...! è da stamani che bla bla bla.. e scopate ogni tanto su..!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Miss......... oscuro..
> 
> Ma ogni tanto una scopata ve la fate? eh la madonna...! è da stamani che bla bla bla.. e scopate ogni tanto su..!


ancora...ma lo sai che io certe cose non le faccio......
e poi sono in missione...non si vede?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ok , me ne faro una ragione.....culo a/e sangue....
> io pero ti coccolero'...volente o nolete.....


Ok!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La prima volta io porto sempre la vasellina!


hai mai provato con l'olio che danno in pizzeria, sai quello a dosi singole? è più pratico.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Miss......... oscuro..
> 
> Ma ogni tanto una scopata ve la fate? eh la madonna...! è da stamani che bla bla bla.. e scopate ogni tanto su..!


Si,io qualche pippa nel cesso.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ancora...ma lo sai che io certe cose non le faccio......
> e poi sono in missione...non si vede?



Azzz scordai..! hai già preso il caffè?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

il mio amore torno'!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,io qualche pippa nel cesso.



Non volevo conferme del genere..! maialo..!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non volevo conferme del genere..! maialo..!


si che le volevi....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si che le volevi....


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non ce la faccio a starvi dietro :triste:
> 
> 
> io lavoro!!! :incazzato:



idem:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy e viola*



Simy ha detto:


> idem:incazzato:


Tranquille che vi sto dietro io!


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non chiedo altro oscuro....un uomo con la tua esperienza.....che mi prenda e mi rivolti come un asciugamano....
> il mio compleano e' tuo./..


come ci si rivolta a mo dell'asciugamano?
io conosco solo quello del calzino


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

C'è di nuovo una strana puzza di cacca in giro. ma chi sarà mai ........... o forse cosa ............. però è fastidiosa.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come ci si rivolta a mo dell'asciugamano?
> io conosco solo quello del calzino


ah.....mi sa che hai ragione gas....mi sa che era il calzino....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ah.....mi sa che hai ragione gas....mi sa che era il calzino....:rotfl:


Allora facciamo una batteria a 4 tu e principessa , io e gas,preparatevi le chiappe,che saranno violentemente profanate!


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora facciamo una batteria a 4 tu e principessa , io e gas,preparatevi le chiappe,che saranno violentemente profanate!


ottima idea prof. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora facciamo una batteria a 4 tu e principessa , io e gas,preparatevi le chiappe,che saranno violentemente profanate!


 a 4 non l ho mai fatto.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ottima idea prof. :up:


Mi raccomando porta pure il passamontagna....stavolta facciamo le cose in grande.!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

tutte chiacchiere e distintivo, chiacchiere e distintivo.


ma per favore ................. e su. che fissazione con sto culo.


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a 4 non l ho mai fatto.....


è bellissssssimo


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> a 4 non l ho mai fatto.....


Tranquilla tu dici frasi dolci ed io e gas ti sfracelliamo le chiappe!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> tutte chiacchiere e distintivo, chiacchiere e distintivo.
> 
> 
> ma per favore ................. e su. che fissazione con sto culo.


Vieni pure tu dai,ti chiudi in armadio e ti intossichi di pippe!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla tu dici frasi dolci ed io e gas ti sfracelliamo le chiappe!


maddai detta cosi pare una barzelletta.....o siamo tutti dolci oppure ci sfracelliamo tutti a vicenda....perche solo le donne col culetto ci devono rimettere?


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> maddai detta cosi pare una barzelletta.....o siamo tutti dolci oppure ci sfracelliamo tutti a vicenda....perche solo le donne col culetto ci devono rimettere?


non direi che ci rimettono, per i maschietti è più faticoso :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vieni pure tu dai,ti chiudi in armadio e ti intossichi di pippe!!!!


sarebbe una bella idea: è che con i calli, ogni volta, mi strappo tutto: è un piacevole dolore però sai.

certo non sarebbe facile spipparsi, con tutte le risate che mi farei a verdvi imbranati come siete ....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sarebbe una bella idea: è che con i calli, ogni volta, mi strappo tutto: è un piacevole dolore però sai.
> 
> certo non sarebbe facile spipparsi, con tutte le risate che mi farei a verdvi imbranati come siete ....:rotfl:


infatti non devi stare nell armadio....devi venire a letto.....
ps: oscuro vedi di trovare un letto mooooooooooolto grande.....cioe' io sono piccolina, voi non so, ma voglio stare comoda


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquille che vi sto dietro io!




non mi pare lo sai? XD


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> sarebbe una bella idea: è che con i calli, ogni volta, mi strappo tutto: è un piacevole dolore però sai.
> 
> certo non sarebbe facile spipparsi, con tutte le risate che mi farei a verdvi imbranati come siete ....:rotfl:


E allora buttati in mezzo pure tu,magari uno sbaglia culo.....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare lo sai? XD


Vabbè sono discreto!


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> infatti non devi stare nell armadio....devi venire a letto.....
> ps: oscuro vedi di trovare un letto mooooooooooolto grande.....cioe' io sono piccolina, voi non so, ma voglio stare comoda


non invitare troppa gente, sarebbe difficoltoso per te trovarti di fronte troppe persone :smile:


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè sono discreto!


non ti ho mai chiesto di esserlo


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non invitare troppa gente, sarebbe difficoltoso per te trovarti di fronte troppe persone :smile:


nel senso? non lo sai che sono multitasks.?? ho il cervello e il corpo stereo...posso fare piu cose contemporaneamente


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non ti ho mai chiesto di esserlo


A me sembra di si....


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nel senso? non lo sai che sono multitasks.?? ho il cervello e il corpo stereo...posso fare piu cose contemporaneamente


non faresti, forse, in tempo a fare nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non faresti, forse, in tempo a fare nulla :rotfl:


da quello che ho capito non devo agire tanto...devo solo dire parole dolci.....
capisci..piu sono dolce piu oscuro si incazza , piu si incazza piu sfracella tutto....


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> da quello che ho capito non devo agire tanto...devo solo dire parole dolci.....
> capisci..piu sono dolce piu oscuro si incazza , piu si incazza piu sfracella tutto....


devi cospargerti di miele, le parole non contano, che esse siano dolci o meno


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> devi cospargerti di miele, le parole non contano, che esse siano dolci o meno


ahahaha ma poi sono appiccicosa....va bene, il miele mi piace.....basta che me lo levate tutto dopo....non voglio residui


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra di si....


a cazzaroooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a cazzaroooooooooooooooooooooooo


questo mi dicono sia un linguaggio "burino"


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> questo mi dicono sia un linguaggio "burino"



i burini sono solo i laziesi


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

*donne!!! (sbriciolata farfalla e simy)*

lo so che sparlottate di me...e vi nascondete nei post del povero bender.....
confermo che sbroccolavo io.....non oscuro....ma e' una missione...(le coccole a oscuro e la rinascita di bender...)
sono attiva su diversi fronti.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so che sparlottate di me...e vi nascondete nei post del povero bender.....
> confermo che sbroccolavo io.....non oscuro....ma e' una missione...(le coccole a oscuro e la rinascita di bender...)
> sono attiva su diversi fronti.....


No sono io che ti broccolo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so che sparlottate di me...e vi nascondete nei post del povero bender.....
> confermo che sbroccolavo io.....non oscuro....ma e' una missione...(le coccole a oscuro e la rinascita di bender...)
> sono attiva su diversi fronti.....


sapevamo che broccolavi


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquille che vi sto dietro io!





oscuro ha detto:


> No sono io che ti broccolo!




ammazza quanto c'hai da fa!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ammazza quanto c'hai da fa!!!


Si,sono ovunque,vi studio.....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No sono io che ti broccolo!


e' uguale.....non e' davvero importante chi broccola chi...e comunque prima di dire che sceglieresti il "non mi ricordo che" del collega al culo di farfalla, io andrei a vedere il piatto.....magari ha un gran culo.....e tu invece col collega....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e' uguale.....non e' davvero importante chi broccola chi...e comunque prima di dire che sceglieresti il "non mi ricordo che" del collega al culo di farfalla, io andrei a vedere il piatto.....magari ha un gran culo.....e tu invece col collega....


Adesso sono serio!Farfalla sicuramente ha una gran culo, per me viene prima il rispetto.Ho un codice etico!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

*BROCCOLARE*

sono andata su internet a cercare il significato e sappiate che non mi piace per nulla....non sono TONTA!!!
,.....forse....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso sono serio!Farfalla sicuramente ha una gran culo, per me viene prima il rispetto.Ho un codice etico!


ah era il rispetto....pardon....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sapevamo che broccolavi


prima di risponderti devo capire bene il signifacto di questo termine....:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ah era il rispetto....pardon....


Si,sono ancora uno dei pochi che antepone il rispetto ad un bel culo!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,sono ancora uno dei pochi che antepone il rispetto ad un bel culo!


eppure nel nostro primo approccio, anzi tuo e di missacacia, sembrava prevalere il culo al rispetto....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> eppure nel nostro primo approccio, anzi tuo e di missacacia, sembrava prevalere il culo al rispetto....


Ti provocavo per conoscerti,fatto anche con toy....!


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ahhhh, sei stata tu. grazie. a buon rendere.


Figurati. Non l'ho fatto per avere un tornaconto...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti provocavo per conoscerti,fatto anche con toy....!


che cosa hai fatto a toy???? mascalzone....
sono eccitanti le tue provocazioni.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> che cosa hai fatto a toy???? mascalzone....
> sono eccitanti le tue provocazioni.


Bè toy le prese molto male....!:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè toy le prese molto male....!:rotfl:


povero fiore mio, povera cucciola.....me la immagino...e nessuno la difendeva eh???
ecco perche ci siamo trovate e amate subito.....
mi vendichero sallo......the payback time is coming,,,,
potrei per esempio soffocarti di coccole


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so che sparlottate di me...e vi nascondete nei post del povero bender.....
> confermo che* sbroccolavo *io.....non oscuro....ma e' una missione...(le coccole a oscuro e la rinascita di bender...)
> sono attiva su diversi fronti.....


che facevi tu?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che facevi tu?


ehm....sbroccolavo? :mrgreen:
ma che significaaaa???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> prima di risponderti devo capire bene il signifacto di questo termine....:singleeye:


flirt esplicito, non velato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ehm....sbroccolavo? :mrgreen:
> ma che significaaaa???


Broccolavi, semmai.
a Roma direbbero 'ce stavi a provà':mrgreen:
ma vediamo... tu hai origini emiliane, quindi... diciamo facevi il filo che gli atri modi di dire sono un po' volgarotti... come spesso capita da noi in E/R


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Broccolavi, semmai.
> a Roma direbbero 'ce stavi a provà':mrgreen:
> ma vediamo... tu hai origini emiliane, quindi... diciamo facevi il filo che gli atri modi di dire sono un po' volgarotti... come spesso capita da noi in E/R


ma su internet dice che vuol dire essere tonti.....vabbe sono un po tontolona 
sei emiliana o romagnola? ho visto le tue ricette...
io anche non compro giovanni rana o simili, quando ho tempo faccio la pasta all uovo, e a antale 1500 tortellini a mano con la mamma, quando c ha forza i alzarsi dal letto...senno me li devo fare da sola....


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma su internet dice che vuol dire essere tonti.....vabbe sono un po tontolona
> sei emiliana o romagnola? ho visto le tue ricette...
> io anche non compro giovanni rana o simili, quando ho tempo faccio la pasta all uovo, e a antale 1500 tortellini a mano con la mamma, quando c ha forza i alzarsi dal letto...senno me li devo fare da sola....


sono un misto... razza appenninica diciamo.
Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa.



LUI, riapri il tuo DDD della cucina per favoreeeeeeeeeee?????


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Figurati. Non l'ho fatto per avere un tornaconto...



seeee, dite tutte così. Nulla si fa per nulla. lo so lo so.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LUI, riapri il tuo DDD della cucina per favoreeeeeeeeeee?????



perchè, era solo un copia/incolla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè, era solo un copia/incolla.


lo sai che non è vero.
daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiii
ho bisogno di qualche spunto... cucina vegetariana... mi aiuti??? 
daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiii.....


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sai che non è vero.
> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiii
> ho bisogno di qualche spunto... cucina vegetariana... mi aiuti???
> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiii.....



il pesce mica è un vegetale:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il pesce mica è un vegetale:mrgreen:


ma tu ti fai influenzare da sor coso, lì... Lui mica cucina solo pesce. Secondo me per il pesce ha la mano santa... però fa tante altre cosucce buone.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

vegetariana proprio non saprei da dove iniziare. 

cucinare il pesce è molto più piacevole della carne, almeno per me.  non sgradisco la carne, sinceramente, però il pesce è anche molto più apprezzato dai commensali. Inoltre qui è freschissimo.

se hai bisogno chiedi, chiedi pure.

qualche giorno fa ho caramellato lo zenzero: una meraviglia, il suo piccante reso dolce dallo zucchero, uummmmhhhh, buonissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *vegetariana proprio non saprei da dove iniziare*.
> 
> cucinare il pesce è molto più piacevole della carne, almeno per me. non sgradisco la carne, sinceramente, però il pesce è anche molto più apprezzato dai commensali. Inoltre qui è freschissimo.
> 
> ...


pure io, per quello chiedo. Cioè... di verdura ne faccio tanta, ma chiedevo qualche cosa sfiziosa...
dai, riapri il 3ddino, chettefrega delle malelingue, sai che ti abbiamo apprezzato in tanti...
e non ti far pregare, su.
Se non sai come riaprirlo chiediamo a Quib che può tutto... daaaaai!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Chi ha scopato alzi la mano...!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha scopato alzi la mano...!


IO! e pure tu!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> IO! e pure tu!



Furbetta..!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non ti far pregare, su.
> Se non sai come riaprirlo chiediamo a Quib che può tutto... daaaaai!


tu sai che nella vita TUTTO HA UN PREZZO. lo sai, si!?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sai che nella vita TUTTO HA UN PREZZO. lo sai, si!?



Lo sa lo sa, e in questo caso sei tu che non sai che ti rumpu i corna e ti spaccu tuttu se non lasci perdere la mia sorellina..! lo sai vero? si?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sai che nella vita TUTTO HA UN PREZZO. lo sai, si!?


io per gli amici le cose le faccio gratis


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io per gli amici le cose le faccio gratis


bene visto che stanno così le cose ................. ci penserò su.


è che sarebbe tipo un CIAO CIAO e l'idea non mi piace tanto, sarebbe tipo un Acheo, sarebbe un ........ insommma hai capito cosa intendo.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oggi più mi guardo e più mi piaccio.  sarà difficile tornare a fare lo scimmione. speriamo passi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io per gli amici le cose le faccio gratis


Tutte le cose?


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutte le cose?


tu non sai cucinare, non rientri nella categoria. 
prova ad aprire un 3D in cucina e fai diversi copia/incolla. vedrai che qualcuna ci crederà.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu non sai cucinare, non rientri nella categoria.
> prova ad aprire un 3D in cucina e fai diversi copia/incolla. vedrai che qualcuna ci crederà.


io no. quando sento odore di colla mi viene in mente subito la ricetta tedesca per spaghetti. la conosci, vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutte le cose?


... Tesoro bello io certe cose le faccio solo per passione, a parte quelle, quando faccio delle cose per gli amici in genere mi ritengo ripagata dal vederli contenti.


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vegetariana proprio non saprei da dove iniziare.
> 
> cucinare il pesce è molto più piacevole della carne, almeno per me. non sgradisco la carne, sinceramente, però il pesce è anche molto più apprezzato dai commensali. Inoltre qui è freschissimo.
> 
> ...


lo faccio anche io lo zenzero caramellato :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bene visto che stanno così le cose ................. ci penserò su.
> 
> 
> è che sarebbe tipo un CIAO CIAO e l'idea non mi piace tanto, sarebbe tipo un Acheo, sarebbe un ........ insommma hai capito cosa intendo.


ma no, dai. Mica sei andato via. Al limite puoi aprire un ddd 'Oggi cucino io 2 la vendemmia'


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo faccio anche io lo zenzero caramellato :mrgreen:


zitta tu che la tua gemella diversa mi sta facendo esasperare:
e la soia no
e il tofu no
.....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera ho cucinato degli involtini con dentro tuma prosciutto crudo mollica rammollita con un po di salsa e uvetta sultanina. 

Olio cipolla che soffrigge con i due involti, dopo un po il brandy e il miele. Li abbiamo dati alla cognata, ha detto mai mangiato degli involtini così squisiti. 

Testa di cazzo riapri il 3D..!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo faccio anche io lo zenzero caramellato :mrgreen:



COPIONA:


e con questa chicca vi lascio. buon fine settimana a tutti. coraggio. passerà.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo faccio anche io lo zenzero caramellato :mrgreen:



Buonissimo
Ho quasi finito il vasetto. Me lo mandi con il corriere?


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> zitta tu che la tua gemella diversa mi sta facendo esasperare:
> e la soia no
> e il tofu no
> .....


tu scrivime che io ti do delle ricettine meravigliose


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> seeee, dite tutte così. Nulla si fa per nulla. lo so lo so.


ooooh mi dispiace! devi aver avuto proprio delle brutte esperienze...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu non sai cucinare, non rientri nella categoria.
> prova ad aprire un 3D in cucina e fai diversi copia/incolla. vedrai che qualcuna ci crederà.


Ma la faccetta da ieri è diversa!!! ( del bimbo intendo )


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

*buonanotte a tutti e....*

Salutandovi vi rendo partecipi del fatto che c'e' anche stasera una volpe davanti casa mia (ho una casa vittoriana)...vorrei farla entrare ma le mie gatte nn sembrano gradire...


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Salutandovi vi rendo partecipi del fatto che c'e' anche stasera una volpe davanti casa mia (ho una casa vittoriana)...vorrei farla entrare ma le mie gatte nn sembrano gradire...


ciao 
una volpe?
non credo di averne mai viste
in vita mia
abitare in mezzo alla natura
riserva splendide sorprese


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> una volpe?
> non credo di averne mai viste
> in vita mia
> ...


Si qui dove vivo io a londra e' pieno di volpi la sera..attraveesano serenamente la strada e distruggono le buste nere con la spazzatura fuori casa perche qui passano 2 volte a settimana a ritirarla...e non ci sono secchioni....e io rosico perche le vedo dalla finestra del salone che e' sul livello del marciapiede e non posso uscire senno mi attaccano! Sono aggressive...attaccano l uomo...infatti le vogliono sterminare...


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si qui dove vivo io a londra e' pieno di volpi la sera..attraveesano serenamente la strada e distruggono le buste nere con la spazzatura fuori casa perche qui passano 2 volte a settimana a ritirarla...e non ci sono secchioni....e io rosico perche le vedo dalla finestra del salone che e' sul livello del marciapiede e non posso uscire senno mi attaccano! Sono aggressive...attaccano l uomo...infatti le vogliono sterminare...


Londra, ma che bello!
a momenti ci finivo pure io
a sentir parlare di volpi
pensavo abitassi in campagna


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

ed io che pensavo vivesse a GINEVRA 


Buongiorno a tutti, tesserati e no.


stanotte ho dormito male e riflettevo sui quanti "_SEI STRONZO_" ho preso in vita mia. Tanti. molti, però alcuni anzi la maggiorparte erano e sono dei complimenti, in un certo senso. 


E voi?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Non mi lassari  sulu*
Ascutami,
parru a tia stasira
e mi pari di parrari o munnu.
Ti vogghiu diri
di non lassàrimi sulu
nta sta strata longa
chi non finisci mai
ed havi i jorna curti.
Ti vogghiu diri
chi quattr'occhi vidinu megghiu,
chi miliuna d'occhi
vidinu chiù luntanu,
 e chi lu pisu spartutu nte spaddi
è diventa leggìu.

Ti vogghiu diri
ca si t'appoji a mia

e io m appoju a tia
non putemu cadiri
mancu si lu furturati
nn'assicutanu a vintati.
L'aceddi volanu a sbardu,
cantanu a sbardu,
nu cantu sulu è lamentu
e mori'ntall'aria.
Non calari ]'occhì,
ti vogghiu amicu a tavula;
e non è vero mai'
ca si deversu di mia
c'allongu i vrazza
e ti chiamu: frati...​


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo vivesse a GINEVRA
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti, tesserati e no.
> ...


Pochi. Quasi nessuno. 
Per quel che riguarda te invece avevo pochi dubbi


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo vivesse a GINEVRA
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti, tesserati e no.
> ...


Senti coso ma se io non volevo che tutti sapessero...
Vabbe ma che ce parlo a fare con te....


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Senti coso ma se io non volevo che tutti sapessero...
> Vabbe ma che ce parlo a fare con te....


ma a cosa ti riferisci? aVVolte non ti capisco. pensavo abitassi a Ginevra non ricordavo che vivessi in ingland. 
o forse ti riferisci agli stronzi?

tranquilla, qui non tutti sono intelligenti come sembrano. :up:


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo vivesse a GINEVRA
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti, tesserati e no.
> ...


pochi :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma a cosa ti riferisci? aVVolte non ti capisco. pensavo abitassi a Ginevra non ricordavo che vivessi in ingland.
> o forse ti riferisci agli stronzi?
> 
> tranquilla, qui non tutti sono intelligenti come sembrano. :up:


A parte che mi ci chiami stupida (inter nos) e mi ci tratti anche? Che problema hai? Mi stai stufando....fottiti

Firmato la tua stronzatta stupida


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A parte che mi ci chiami stupida (inter nos) e mi ci tratti anche? Che problema hai? Mi stai stufando....fottiti
> 
> Firmato la tua stronzatta stupida


io di stronzette stupide, *a perte il fatto che tu non sei la MIA, chiariamo bene perchè qua ci fanno i films*, nella mia vita non ne ho, gia il solo fatto di essere stronzette, non mi piacciono. 

tu sei come tante, cosa credi di essere speciale perchè ti abbiamo accolta a braccia aperte? lo si fa con tutti/e quindi non montarti la testa e adesso non t'incazzare perchè non ne vale la pena. Penso ti sia alzata con il piede sbagliato: rileggi, non ho detto nulla di male, nulla di offensivo nulla di nulla. Hai fatto tutto tu.


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno....
oggi vedo che i complimenti.... si sprecano :smile:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno....
> oggi vedo che i complimenti.... si sprecano :smile:


stai zitto cazzone.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> buongiorno....
> oggi vedo che i complimenti.... si sprecano :smile:


Purtoppo ognuno è norma di se stesso.Non tutti hanno io mio stile.Dott.gas buon giorno!


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> stai zitto cazzone.


non ti smentisci mai


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtoppo ognuno è norma di se stesso.Non tutti hanno io mio stile.Dott.gas buon giorno!


infatti vedi l'intervento di LUI.....


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> stai zitto cazzone.


Hai bruciori anali stamane?languori anali non gratificati?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io di stronzette stupide, *a perte il fatto che tu non sei la MIA, chiariamo bene perchè qua ci fanno i films*, nella mia vita non ne ho, gia il solo fatto di essere stronzette, non mi piacciono.
> 
> tu sei come tante, cosa credi di essere speciale perchè ti abbiamo accolta a braccia aperte? lo si fa con tutti/e quindi non montarti la testa e adesso non t'incazzare perchè non ne vale la pena. Penso ti sia alzata con il piede sbagliato: rileggi, non ho detto nulla di male, nulla di offensivo nulla di nulla. Hai fatto tutto tu.


Devo ripetermi? Fottiti


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai bruciori anali stamane?languori anali non gratificati?


seguo l'esempio di miss: fottiti.


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

gascosavuoinsinuare.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> seguo l'esempio di miss: fottiti.


Sei permalosa stamattina?


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Devo ripetermi? Fottiti


dolcina vieni nel mio lettone che facciamo :festa:


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gascosavuoinsinuare.


chevuoisempreapparirediversodacomesei


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dolcina vieni nel mio lettone che facciamo :festa:


va bene...


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene...


mi aspettavo un po più di euforia  è un premio, non un castigo :smile:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei permalosa stamattina?


SI. ho le mie cose. :blank:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> SI. ho le mie cose. :blank:


Scaraventati una melAnzana in culo e vedi che stai meglio!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi aspettavo un po più di euforia  è un premio, non un castigo :smile:


scusa gas...lo sai che ogni volta per me e' emozioante accocolarmi nel letto con te....
inoltre vorrei precisare che a me non girano stamattina, dopo tutto, come tutti i giorni.....io sono serena....
non mi sento mica in castigo...


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene...





miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa gas...lo sai che ogni volta per me e' emozioante accocolarmi nel letto con te....
> inoltre vorrei precisare che a me non girano stamattina, dopo tutto, come tutti i giorni.....io sono serena....
> non mi sento mica in castigo...


dalla tua precedente risposta, sembrava tutto meno che emozionante
non vorrei trovarmi una nel letto che mi legge topolino


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dalla tua precedente risposta, sembrava tutto meno che emozionante
> non vorrei trovarmi una nel letto che mi legge topolino


ooohhhhh ma che c'avete stamttina?? io non lo so nemmeno l ultima volta che ho letto topolino....
non farmi piangere dai...tu quoque...


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ooohhhhh ma che c'avete stamttina?? io non lo so nemmeno l ultima volta che ho letto topolino....
> non farmi piangere dai...tu quoque...


quindi leggi, magari non topolino, ma leggi

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scaraventati una melAnzana in culo e vedi che stai meglio!


il periodo direbbe peperoni..


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi leggi, magari non topolino, ma leggi
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


certo che leggo....ma non a letto, solo in metro......


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il periodo direbbe peperoni..


la zucca, la zucca. i peperoni in primavera. Anche dei porri andrebbero bene.


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la zucca, la zucca. i peperoni in primavera. Anche dei porri andrebbero bene.


da noi questo è il periodo dei peperoni, le zucche a fine ottobre :smile:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

*miss*

ma non vedi che faccino ho? come puoi pensare di dirmi fottiti, ma scusa, non vedi gli occhioni e la funcidda, io così tenero: su facciamo pace.


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> da noi questo è il periodo dei peperoni, le zucche a fine ottobre :smile:


ma dove cazzo vivi? che poi, fine ottobre non è così lontana.  Sbriciolata mangia zucche da tempo, non hai letto qualche giorno fa?


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma dove cazzo vivi? che poi, fine ottobre non è così lontana. Sbriciolata mangia zucche da tempo, non hai letto qualche giorno fa?


Sbri, mangerà anche le zucche. Ma quali? 
saranno le zucche siriane o di pyonpeng


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

oggi non è ancora arrivato du purpu e jarrususu ro sicilanu, u vicchiareddu sgangalatu. 

lo avete visto in giro?


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi non è ancora arrivato du purpu e jarrususu ro sicilanu, u vicchiareddu sgangalatu.
> 
> lo avete visto in giro?


 è al bar


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma non vedi che faccino ho? come puoi pensare di dirmi fottiti, ma scusa, non vedi gli occhioni e la funcidda, io così tenero: su facciamo pace.


facciamo pace????????? dopo le cose che mi hai scritto???? ma che pensi che puoi scrivere quello che vuoi, stronza stupida, non mi piaci, e poi fare la faccina con la bocca a culo di gallina e dirmi: facciamo pace?????

va bene ok....facciamo pace


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> facciamo pace????????? dopo le cose che mi hai scritto???? ma che pensi che puoi scrivere quello che vuoi, stronza stupida, non mi piaci, e poi fare la faccina con la bocca a culo di gallina e dirmi: facciamo pace?????
> 
> va bene ok....facciamo pace



:rofl:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rofl:


e tu, che cazzo hai da ridere? ma chi sei, che vuoi. t'è finito il ciclo, a me è venuto, quindi? qualcosa da dire? eh?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi non è ancora arrivato du purpu e jarrususu ro sicilanu, u vicchiareddu sgangalatu.
> 
> lo avete visto in giro?


Arruspigghiati, mi sa che ti sei perso qualche passaggio.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e tu, che cazzo hai da ridere? ma chi sei, che vuoi. t'è finito il ciclo, a me è venuto, quindi? qualcosa da dire? eh?



chi te l'ha detto che mi è finito il ciclo? che fai il veggente? ma chi sei tu, che vuoi tu?


buongiorno Lui :bacio:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

*quasi quasi*

stamattina chiudo il club e vi sbatto tutti per strada, pugno di ubriaconi fetenti che non siete altro. 


al cesso chi c'è, si può sapere chi c'è? è da più di un'ora che è chiuso. 



Ragazzo fammi un cicchetto che sono nervoso.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> stamattina chiudo il club e vi sbatto tutti per strada, pugno di ubriaconi fetenti che non siete altro.
> 
> 
> al cesso chi c'è, si può sapere chi c'è? è da più di un'ora che è chiuso.
> ...



:sbronza:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

e' bello sapere che non sono io quella col sederino che brucia e rode stamattina....
posso rilassarmi


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> posso rilassarmi


il bello deve ancora arrivare!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il bello deve ancora arrivare!


se hai intenzione di provocarmi a oltranza sappi che io ti ignoro....sono 2 giorni che sei provocatorio....
con me poi, lasciamo perdere.....e non perche sono speciale, anzi non sono speciale come dici tu, ma certi fatti parlano chiaro......
cmq ho le mie stanza per ritirarmi....
io non ti appartengo....


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

*ALLA FACCIA VOSTRA*

STO AGENDO NELL OMBRA.....in segreto,,,,in punta di piedi...e vedrete...
sto preparando (gia da alcuni giorni) una discussione con i controbip....
ci vuole tempo perche non la capisco bene manco io...esce dal mio cervello che come avrete ben capito e' una cosa a se stante, cioe' non sono io....io sono io e il mio cervello e' il mio cervello, quindi controllo su di esso: zero....

ci aggiorniamo...non vi preoccupate e state manzi...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> STO AGENDO NELL OMBRA.....in segreto,,,,in punta di piedi...e vedrete...
> sto preparando (gia da alcuni giorni) una discussione con i *controcoglioni*
> ci vuole tempo perche non la capisco bene manco io...esce dal mio cervello che come avrete ben capito e' una cosa a se stante, cioe' non sono io....io sono io e il mio cervello e' il mio cervello, quindi controllo su di esso: zero....
> 
> ci aggiorniamo...non vi preoccupate e state manzi...



Evita, qua dentro pochi li hanno.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bene..! ho fame..! a frappè.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Evita, qua dentro pochi li hanno.


infatti io avevo scritto controbip, poteva anche essere controfiocchi...tu ce li hai? i controfiocchi dico....


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

mha, chi mala iurnata. 
tinta principiau, spiramu sarripighja.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> infatti io avevo scritto controbip, poteva anche essere controfiocchi...tu ce li hai? i controfiocchi dico....


Ma sai al momento di controfiocchi non so, non saprei risponderti. Se parliamo di avere i coglioni, bhe il discorso cambia. E, si, un nick i controcoglioni li ha, è oscuro. Che poi sai miss è tutto un dire, perchè a volte....... non ha senso se non nel guardarsi allo specchio e avere il coraggio di sputarsi in faccia..! anche così si può avere quella parvenza che li fa spuntare. 

Riguardo me, no non ho i controcoglioni, sono soltanto una persona tra le mille.


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

io purtroppo non ho lo specchio.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io purtroppo non ho lo specchio.


Non ne hai bisogno. Sei soltanto un po più testa di cazzo di me. Ed è difficile questo. Anzi ritiro, siamo alla pari va.


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ne hai bisogno. Sei soltanto un po più testa di cazzo di me. Ed è difficile questo. Anzi ritiro, siamo alla pari va.


alla pari sta minchia!


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

che poi non so ancora sputare, neanche soffiare sulle candeline, anzi candelina.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Si, ti sei scordato che ancora devono crescerti i capelli..!


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ti sei scordato che ancora devono crescerti i capelli..!


spero, quando sarò grande di non perderli.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*

Non ho capito la storia dello specchio....hai fatto tutto tu....i miei controfiocchi erano riferito allo spessore della mia futura discussione....perche bisogna sputarsi allo specchio? e cosa c'entra con l avere i controcoglioni?
l unica cosa che ho capito e' che Lui non puo sputarsi perche ancora non lo sa fare.....:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*

cosa ne pensi di Miss bumbum 2012.


p.s. Miss acacia non pensare che sia rivolto a te: calmati. Non partire sparata come al solito. ok?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa ne pensi di Miss bumbum 2012.
> 
> 
> p.s. Miss acacia non pensare che sia rivolto a te: calmati. Non partire sparata come al solito. ok?


come no? per una volta chemi piaceva il nuovo nick.....
ok sto calma....lo dice anche la mia firma...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non ho capito la storia dello specchio....hai fatto tutto tu....i miei controfiocchi erano riferito allo spessore della mia futura discussione....perche bisogna sputarsi allo specchio? e cosa c'entra con l avere i controcoglioni?
> l unica cosa che ho capito e' che Lui non puo sputarsi perche ancora non lo sa fare.....:unhappy:



Non centra nulla infatti, di solito io sparo minchiate, a volte c'è chi percepisce  volte c'è chi fa finta di nulla. Tu giustamente mi domandi.......... e io ti rispondo. ma tu quando fai sesso sputi ?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non centra nulla infatti, di solito io sparo minchiate, a volte c'è chi percepisce volte c'è chi fa finta di nulla. Tu giustamente mi domandi.......... e io ti rispondo. ma tu quando fai sesso sputi ?


si....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si....



auahauahhaahahaahhahaah Ti adoro..!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahhaahahaahhahaah Ti adoro..!


era una domanda facile.....un po tutte le porcelle e i porcelli lo fanno....
per dire...aveva senso la domanda....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> era una domanda facile.....un po tutte le porcelle e i porcelli lo fanno....
> per dire...aveva senso la domanda....



A te no. Ma ha senso si. credimi.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A te no. Ma ha senso si. credimi.


TI CREDO...L HO AMMESSO CHE HA SENSO.....DI COSA STIAMO PARLANDO ? COSI SOLO PER AVERE UN IDEA....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> TI CREDO...L HO AMMESSO CHE HA SENSO.....DI COSA STIAMO PARLANDO ? COSI SOLO PER AVERE UN IDEA....



Io di pompini, tu?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io di pompini, tu?


ah apposto allora, pure io.....e anche quell'altra cosa...pero non la voglio dire perche mi vergogno troppo.....
cioe'...quella cosa...no? che i maschi...no? fanno alle femmine no?
che imabarazzo....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah apposto allora, pure io.....e anche quell'altra cosa...pero non la voglio dire perche mi vergogno troppo.....
> cioe'...quella cosa...no? che i maschi...no? fanno alle femmine no?
> che imabarazzo....



Fellataio alla donna dici? 

Perchè non credo che sei imbarazzata.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fellataio alla donna dici?
> 
> Perchè non credo che sei imbarazzata.


chi io? ma figuarti, lo sai che ho la faccia come il culo.....
comunque fellatio lo vai a dire a qualcun altra.....
a me, se vuoi mi dici cunnilingus....senno....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> chi io? ma figuarti, lo sai che ho la faccia come il culo.....
> comunque fellatio lo vai a dire a qualcun altra.....
> a me, se vuoi mi dici cunnilingus....senno....


auahahhahahaha vabbè ok sono maschilista maialo e penso solo a me stesso..! 


Bhe, si cunnilingus.  e ora? dimmi dimmi?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahhahahaha vabbè ok sono maschilista maialo e penso solo a me stesso..!
> 
> 
> Bhe, si cunnilingus. e ora? dimmi dimmi?


no dimmi tu da dove cavolo deriva sta parola...io provai ad analizzarne l etimologia senza uso di vocabolario....solo esperienza...
lingus e' facile....
cunni...forse da cunicolo? tu che dici? sei piu grande e quindi piu esperto...


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

scusate piccioncini, non centra un chezz con il vostro discorso, ma non vi stanno sulle palle le persone che ad ogni modo devono sempre dire di no e soprattutto criticare su ogni dove, senza peraltro apportare positività.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no dimmi tu da dove cavolo deriva sta parola...io provai ad analizzarne l etimologia senza uso di vocabolario....solo esperienza...
> lingus e' facile....
> cunni...forse da cunicolo? tu che dici? sei piu grande e quindi piu esperto...



Ma sarai starda vero tu? eh? 


Lingus= lingua
cunni= buco  auahaahahaahah 

Lesson one: Fare in maniera tale che il cunnilingus non sia necessario originariamente perchè già umida di se.

Lesson two: Inumidire tramite saliva.lingua-labbra, ispezionando il cunni inizialmente perifericamente, appres leggere puntate di lingus, appres aspè vado in bagno.


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> aspè vado in bagno.


sempre il solito maiale.


*porco.
*


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusate piccioncini, non centra un chezz con il vostro discorso, ma non vi stanno sulle palle le persone che ad ogni modo devono sempre dire di no e soprattutto criticare su ogni dove, senza peraltro apportare positività.


che è novità?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sarai starda vero tu? eh?
> 
> 
> Lingus= lingua
> ...


AHAHAHA ok ok.....dovevo usare il dizionario.....
le lezioni sono vane...se lo sai fare bene se non lo sai fare imparerai.....solo con la pratica.....tanta pratica....
il cunni....ahahahahahah..che brutta parola....aspe vado da quello a dirglielo: mi lecchi il cunni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sempre il solito maiale.
> 
> 
> *porco.
> *



Eh ma sei pure ripetitivo..! Lo sono


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusate piccioncini, non centra un chezz con il vostro discorso, ma non vi stanno sulle palle le persone che ad ogni modo devono sempre dire di no e soprattutto criticare su ogni dove, senza peraltro apportare positività.


si abbastanza....io sono molto positiva (se tu non mi fai arrabbiare ovviamente).....dire di no e' giusto, ma non sempre.....compromessi...si. dire sempre no, no!
vuoi unirti? ultimo mi sta dando lezioni di cunni.....che brutta parola....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> AHAHAHA ok ok.....dovevo usare il dizionario.....
> le lezioni sono vane...se lo sai fare bene se non lo sai fare imparerai.....solo con la pratica.....tanta pratica....
> il cunni....ahahahahahah..che brutta parola....aspe vado da quello a dirglielo: mi lecchi il cunni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



auahaahahahhaahahahah 

Visto? se rimanevamo sul pompino tutto era semplice. ste donne, tzè troppo complicate..!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahaahahahhaahahahah
> 
> Visto? se rimanevamo sul pompino tutto era semplice. ste donne, tzè troppo complicate..!


per te forse....e' facile fa i froci col culo degli altri...io sono pratiche che me le devo accollare entrambe.....
devo essere preparata su tutti e due i fronti...sara facile per te...
cmq si assolutamente si, il pompino (che secondo me e' una parola riduttiva) e' cosa piu semplice....e piu divertente


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

cunni? e chi iè?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cunni? e chi iè?


se ti fa piacere puoi accostarla alla parola lingus....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per te forse....e' facile fa i froci col culo degli altri...io sono pratiche che me le devo accollare entrambe.....
> devo essere preparata su tutti e due i fronti...sara facile per te...
> cmq si assolutamente si, il pompino (che secondo me e' una parola riduttiva) e' cosa piu semplice....e piu divertente



E ti sei data la zappa sui piedi...! perchè mi sa che ancora non hai sperimentato veramente un vero cunninlingus.! :rotfl::rotfl:

Vado al bar, fate discorsi troppo hard... troppa zozzoneria, troppo terra terra.. anche se effettivamente siamo...

Bye


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E ti sei data la zappa sui piedi...! perchè mi sa che ancora non hai sperimentato veramente un vero cunninlingus.! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vado al bar, fate discorsi troppo hard... troppa zozzoneria, troppo terra terra.. anche se effettivamente siamo...
> 
> Bye


perche a missacacia ci portavi gli arancini e a me no?


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzuoli fate i bravi.

miss, cambia quell'avatar, sempri indemoniata.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ragazzuoli fate i bravi.
> 
> miss, cambia quell'avatar, sempri indemoniata.


Siamo bravi.....abbiamo finito, e consumato.....ora ultimo e' al bar che vuole consumare ancora e ancora....bah...
l avatar l ho messo dopo il tuo "buongiorno" oggi e non sto dicendo il buongiorno e' TUO, lo so che poi si fanno i film....
ho la situazione sotto controllo, non preoccuparti


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo vivesse a GINEVRA
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti, tesserati e no.
> ...


perché non ci hai aperto un 3D? Risposta : SI 'gni tanto li ho presi " che stronza!!!!" Generalmente meritati :mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ed io che pensavo vivesse a GINEVRA
> 
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti, tesserati e no.
> ...



ciumbia se ne ho presi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

*segreto*

come si fa a fare una discussione segreta? cioe'...che la possono leggere tutti tranne uno/due persone? uno lo so chi e', l altro no....


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come si fa a fare una discussione segreta? cioe'...che la possono leggere tutti tranne uno/due persone? uno lo so chi e', l altro no....


Tecnicamente l'admin può aprire aree riservate a solo pochi utenti e/o escludendo altri ....almeno su altri siti ( forum)è così qui non so chiedi  a Quib :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tecnicamente l'admin può aprire aree riservate a solo pochi utenti e/o escludendo altri ....almeno su altri siti ( forum)è così qui non so chiedi a Quib :mrgreen:


sto sviluppando una nuova teoria su una certa situazione....a pochi ignota, anzi quasi a nessuno


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sto sviluppando una nuova teoria su una certa situazione....a pochi ignota, anzi quasi a nessuno


Ok io ovviamente ti ho spiegato ciò che si può fare ... Ma ripeto non so se sia così qui... Ovvio che parlo per esperienza diretta e non qui


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sono fulmini... sono più veloci della luce. Arrivano, si fermano qualche minuto, si rovesciano potentemente. Per poi spuntare il sole e dire, vafanculu ora ci sono io.!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono fulmini... sono più veloci della luce. Arrivano, si fermano qualche minuto, si rovesciano potentemente. Per poi spuntare il sole e dire, vafanculu ora ci sono io.!


buongiorno :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> buongiorno :singleeye:



Eccolo il sole......!  Ngiorno..!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

*buongiorno. .*

[video=youtube;a67XgQyfLC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a67XgQyfLC8[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

Buon giorno 

Bella la firma Miss, mi sa che la devo leggere e rileggere


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;a67XgQyfLC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a67XgQyfLC8[/video]



Ngiorno.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buon giorno
> 
> Bella la firma Miss, mi sa che la devo leggere e rileggere


Caron dimonio o che tocca stare calmi? Perche dubito ti riferissi al ragno..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buon giorno
> 
> Bella la firma Miss, mi sa che la devo leggere e rileggere




ari-buongiorno amica


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Caron dimonio o che tocca stare calmi? Perche dubito ti riferissi al ragno..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


La calma

Ho la fobia dei ragni


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno.


Ambe'! Dicevo io 
....grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ambe'! Dicevo io
> ....grazie :mrgreen:


Prego.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La calma
> 
> Ho la fobia dei ragni


Pure io...uno schifo totale.....le mie gatte se li fanno fuori tutti uno ad uno...le ho addestrate a dovere....altrimenti la alternativa era la lacca ma ultimamente la casa pyzzava solo di lacca....cosi le ho addestrate:smile:


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La calma
> 
> Ho la fobia dei ragni





miss acacia ha detto:


> Pure io...uno schifo totale.....le mie gatte se li fanno fuori tutti uno ad uno...le ho addestrate a dovere....altrimenti la alternativa era la lacca ma ultimamente la casa pyzzava solo di lacca....cosi le ho addestrate:smile:



ma che vi hanno fatto i poveri ragnetti?


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono fulmini... sono più veloci della luce. Arrivano, si fermano qualche minuto, si rovesciano potentemente. Per poi spuntare il sole e dire, vafanculu ora ci sono io.!


vaffanculo. iarrusu e purpu.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prego.


Da mari gia si sentunu I riuturi e a mari gia si sentunu I riuturi....
Al mare qui si sentono davvero....
Mi fa sempre piangere sta canzone...bastarda...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno un cazzo!Oggi vorrei che le donne di questo forum scrivessero qualcosa di interessante o pruriginoso,che mi facessero venire voglia di passare da spettatore un po di tempo dentro a sto cesso di paesanotto del cazzo!Quindi finirà che ci sarò poco e niente.Andatevene affanculo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno un cazzo!Oggi vorrei che le donne di questo forum scrivessero qualcosa di interessante o pruriginoso,che mi facessero venire voglia di passare da spettatore un po di tempo dentro a sto cesso di paesanotto del cazzo!Quindi finirà che ci sarò poco e niente.Andatevene affanculo!


Quoto. Ma uno che cosa accidenti deve fare per leggere robe piccanti e barzottogene? Scriversele da solo?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Che genere di lingerie vi piace?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Oscuro e president*

Almeno potreste stimolate un minimo  la nostra fantasia, come dire..scaldare un attimo l'atmosfera..
E che cavoli non è che a freddo possiamo metterci a scrivere cose forti...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

La stagione non aiuta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che genere di lingerie vi piace?


Non mi piace la lingerie. Non ha nulla di erotico. Salvo le autoreggenti. In generale, trovo che una donna sia più sensuale se non la indossa.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vaffanculo. iarrusu e purpu.



bbuonu accuminciamu...! e per aver gradito il buongiorno...... ti ringrazio e per quanto tvb voglio ricordarti il *DIVINO..!*


Buona acidità..!:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eccolo il sole......!  Ngiorno..!


lo vedi che mi vuoi bene :inlove: hai cambiato l'avatar, sei bellissimo


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma uno che cosa accidenti deve fare per leggere robe piccanti e barzottogene? Scriversele da solo?


Appunto!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Da mari gia si sentunu I riuturi e a mari gia si sentunu I riuturi....
> Al mare qui si sentono davvero....
> Mi fa sempre piangere sta canzone...bastarda...


Riuturi che sono?

Comunque, il mare te lo saluto io. Ieri notte ero a pescare, mio figlio si lava le mani in mare e dice: Pà l'acqua è bollente..!

Rispondo: Sei tu che hai le mani fredde e ti sembra calda. Vado a pulirmi le mani anch'io e... madò! pareva vugghiuta. Domani ci rivado al mare  te lo saluto io eh..! ma se vuoi appena finisco di lavorare...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lo vedi che mi vuoi bene :inlove: hai cambiato l'avatar, sei bellissimo



Lo so lo so... me lo dice sempre la mamma.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno un cazzo!Oggi vorrei che le donne di questo forum scrivessero qualcosa di interessante o pruriginoso,che mi facessero venire voglia di passare da spettatore un po di tempo dentro a sto cesso di paesanotto del cazzo!Quindi finirà che ci sarò poco e niente.Andatevene affanculo!





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma uno che cosa accidenti deve fare per leggere robe piccanti e barzottogene? Scriversele da solo?





farfalla ha detto:


> Almeno potreste stimolate un minimo la nostra fantasia, come dire..scaldare un attimo l'atmosfera..
> E che cavoli non è che a freddo possiamo metterci a scrivere cose forti...



ma che te voi stimolà :mrgreen: so solo due quaquaraqua :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che genere di lingerie vi piace?



Ehm....da zoccola..! però se dentro la lingerie il ripieno non va evitiamo eh..!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Almeno potreste stimolate un minimo  la nostra fantasia, come dire..scaldare un attimo l'atmosfera..
> E che cavoli non è che a freddo possiamo metterci a scrivere cose forti...


Allora stanotte ho fatto tardi,soliti convegni.Quindi ho pensavo a voi donne del forum.....!Mi sono chiesto a quale categorie di donne appartenete.Anni fa ho approfondito degli studi,ho studiato casistiche,e ho classificato le donne in 4 categorie.Le ADDRIZZACAZZI!Le SGONFICAPPELLE!Quindi le NEUTRE ATTIVE,e LE NEUTRE PASSIVE.Le neutre attive hanno un pò delle addrizzacazzi e delle sgonfiacappelle,le neutre passive non hanno nulla di tutto ciò!Allora In quale categoria vi riconoscete?NON FATE LE TIMIDE!è UNA DOMANDA SERIA!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi piace la lingerie. Non ha nulla di erotico. Salvo le autoreggenti. In generale, trovo che una donna sia più sensuale se non la indossa.



Dimmi che stai scherzando.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma che te voi stimolà :mrgreen: so solo due quaquaraqua :rotfl:


Mi sa di si


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ma che te voi stimolà :mrgreen: so solo due quaquaraqua :rotfl:


Mi conosci poco..........!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora stanotte ho fatto tardi,soliti convegni.Quindi ho pensavo a voi donne del forum.....!Mi sono chiesto a quale categorie di donne appartenete.Anni fa ho approfondito degli studi,ho studiato casistiche,e ho classificato le donne in 4 categorie.Le ADDRIZZACAZZI!Le SGONFICAPPELLE!Quindi le NEUTRE ATTIVE,e LE NEUTRE PASSIVE.Le neutre attive hanno un pò delle addrizzacazzi e delle sgonfiacappelle,le neutre passive non hanno nulla di tutto ciò!Allora In quale categoria vi riconoscete?NON FATE LE TIMIDE!è UNA DOMANDA SERIA!


Scarterei la neutra passiva
Delle altre 3 non saprei. Dammi qualche caratteristica in più e ti dico


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi piace la lingerie. Non ha nulla di erotico. Salvo le autoreggenti. In generale, trovo che una donna sia più sensuale se non la indossa.


Tacchi?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scarterei la neutra passiva
> Delle altre 3 non saprei. Dammi qualche caratteristica in più e ti dico


Sei sicuramente una sgonfiacappelle.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sicuramente una sgonfiacappelle.


se lo dici tu non posso che crederci

mi fai una breve descrizione, almeno vedo se mi ci riconosco


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

sono indecisa tra addrizzacazzi e sgonfiacappelle... mi puoi spiegare meglio cosi ti rispondo?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Riuturi che sono?
> 
> Comunque, il mare te lo saluto io. Ieri notte ero a pescare, mio figlio si lava le mani in mare e dice: Pà l'acqua è bollente..!
> 
> Rispondo: Sei tu che hai le mani fredde e ti sembra calda. Vado a pulirmi le mani anch'io e... madò! pareva vugghiuta. Domani ci rivado al mare  te lo saluto io eh..! ma se vuoi appena finisco di lavorare...


Riuturi...gli echi..dal mare....salutamelo tanto....ma tu ci vai la notte a totani? Io mi ci divertivo tanto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora stanotte ho fatto tardi,soliti convegni.Quindi ho pensavo a voi donne del forum.....!Mi sono chiesto a quale categorie di donne appartenete.Anni fa ho approfondito degli studi,ho studiato casistiche,e ho classificato le donne in 4 categorie.Le ADDRIZZACAZZI!Le SGONFICAPPELLE!Quindi le NEUTRE ATTIVE,e LE NEUTRE PASSIVE.Le neutre attive hanno un pò delle addrizzacazzi e delle sgonfiacappelle,le neutre passive non hanno nulla di tutto ciò!Allora In quale categoria vi riconoscete?NON FATE LE TIMIDE!è UNA DOMANDA SERIA!


Se addrizzo poi sgonfio, sono una seria io.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono indecisa tra addrizzacazzi e sgonfiacappelle... mi puoi spiegare meglio cosi ti rispondo?


Siamo due sceme a dargli corda:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se addrizzo poi sgonfio, sono una seria io.


Grande dottoressa!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Riuturi...gli echi..dal mare....salutamelo tanto....ma tu ci vai la notte a totani? Io mi ci divertivo tanto...


No. solo pesci, Orate, occhiate, saraghi, mormore, spigole, ecc ecc. Si ci vado la notte, di giorno lavoro ,  a parte la domenica.


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

ECCOMI!!!
:mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se addrizzo poi sgonfio, sono una seria io.



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se addrizzo poi sgonfio, sono una seria io.


:rofl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> sono indecisa tra addrizzacazzi e sgonfiacappelle... mi puoi spiegare meglio cosi ti rispondo?


Ma cazzo ci ho fatto un trattato mesi fa!Ma cosa cazzo leggete?Allora:la donna ADDRRIZZACAZZI è una donna che mette al primo posto la gratificazione dell'uomo,gratificando l'uomo gratifica se stessa,la propria gratificazione è secondaria rispetto al patner.In genere gli piace attirare l'attenzione degli uomini,ammicca spesso,sguardo languido,non troppo porca.LA SGONFIACAPPELLE è aggressiva,sguardo sicuro,approccia lei per prima,ti strappa i peli del culo a morsi,scopa per se stessa,del patner non gli frega un cazzo,il giorno dopo non si ricorda più nulla,ed è già in cerca di una nuova nerchia!Potrei andare avanti ma può bastare così!allora?


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo due sceme a dargli corda:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


poi mi cazzia e dice che non rispondo alle sue domande :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cazzo ci ho fatto un trattato mesi fa!Ma cosa cazzo leggete?Allora:la donna ADDRRIZZACAZZI è una donna che mette al primo posto la gratificazione dell'uomo,gratificando l'uomo gratifica se stessa,la propria gratificazione è secondaria rispetto al patner.In genere gli piace attirare l'attenzione degli uomini,ammicca spesso,sguardo languido,non troppo porca.LA SGONFIACAPPELLE è aggressiva,sguardo sicuro,approccia lei per prima,ti strappa i peli del culo a morsi,scopa per se stessa,del patner non gli frega un cazzo,il giorno dopo non si ricorda più nulla,ed è già in cerca di una nuova nerchia!Potrei andare avanti ma può bastare così!allora?


allora addrizzacazzi


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se addrizzo poi sgonfio, sono una seria io.


Lei non è mai banale,ma qui si parla di indole,non di meccanica.Lei ha l'indole della sgonfiacappelle?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ECCOMI!!!
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Ecco mancavi solo tu


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> allora addrizzacazzi


ECCEZIONALE!SEI UNA DONNA SINCERA E ONESTA!infatti tu sei un'ADDRIZZACAZZI!OTTIMO!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora stanotte ho fatto tardi,soliti convegni.Quindi ho pensavo a voi donne del forum.....!Mi sono chiesto a quale categorie di donne appartenete.Anni fa ho approfondito degli studi,ho studiato casistiche,e ho classificato le donne in 4 categorie.Le ADDRIZZACAZZI!Le SGONFICAPPELLE!Quindi le NEUTRE ATTIVE,e LE NEUTRE PASSIVE.Le neutre attive hanno un pò delle addrizzacazzi e delle sgonfiacappelle,le neutre passive non hanno nulla di tutto ciò!Allora In quale categoria vi riconoscete?NON FATE LE TIMIDE!è UNA DOMANDA SERIA!


Prof.
questa notte ho fatto tardi anch'io
mi sono attardato in laboratorio al fine di adoperarmi per alcune cavie che alla fine non hanno dato l'esito sperato.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*GAs*



gas ha detto:


> Prof.
> questa notte ho fatto tardi anch'io
> mi sono attardato in laboratorio al fine di adoperarmi per alcune cavie che alla fine non hanno dato l'esito sperato.


Gas bravo!Ascolta sei d'accordo con chiara,farfalla e simy?come le vedi?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mancavi solo tu


:festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*SImy*

Simy il tuo caso però è un caso particolare.Hai molto dell'ADDRIZZACAZZI,ma non tutto.Credo che nella mia casistica tu possa rientrare nelle:ADDRIZZACAZZI A RICHIESTA!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*mISS*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Grande dottoressa!


Miss tocca a te,dove ti collochi?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Prof.
> questa notte ho fatto tardi anch'io
> mi sono attardato in laboratorio al fine di adoperarmi per alcune cavie che alla fine non hanno dato l'esito sperato.


ecco che fine avevi fatto.....


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

*prof*



oscuro ha detto:


> Gas bravo!Ascolta sei d'accordo con chiara,farfalla e simy?come le vedi?


beh, non è semplice dare un parere su queste "signore"
ognuna di loro ha una peculiarità diversa
peculiarità che le rende uniche 
ma una cosa le accumuna
sono tutte e tre
ADDRIZZACAZZI


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCEZIONALE!SEI UNA DONNA SINCERA E ONESTA!infatti tu sei un'ADDRIZZACAZZI!OTTIMO!


:inlove:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> beh, non è semplice dare un parere su queste "signore"
> ognuna di loro ha una peculiarità diversa
> peculiarità che le rende uniche
> ma una cosa le accumuna
> ...


Dott.gas entri nello specifico per favore,vinca la sua timidezza,mi descrivo cosa le fa credere ciò!


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy il tuo caso però è un caso particolare.Hai molto dell'ADDRIZZACAZZI,ma non tutto.Credo che nella mia casistica tu possa rientrare nelle:*ADDRIZZACAZZI A RICHIESTA*!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss tocca a te,dove ti collochi?


sono sincera...io non mi colloco.....scopo e mi faccio scopare senza pieta ...quindi credo di essere nel mezzo....mi spiace ma non sono ne egoista ne egocentrica.....futto e me ne futto (cit. io speriamo che me la cavo)


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss tocca a te,dove ti collochi?


la miss la metterei in una categoria inusuale, quella del MIPIACEREBBEMANONSAPREI


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> sono sincera...io non mi colloco.....scopo e mi faccio scopare senza pieta ...quindi credo di essere nel mezzo....mi spiace ma non sono ne egoista ne egocentrica.....futto e me ne futto (cit. io speriamo che me la cavo)


Tu sei una "NEUTRA ATTIVA!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la miss la metterei in una categoria inusuale, quella del MIPIACEREBBEMANONSAPREI


e che categoria e' perdindirindina?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Si,addrizzi su richiesta,non hai l'indole!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei una "NEUTRA ATTIVA!


buono a sapersi....ma neutra e' un po riduttiva....credo che si possa associare a quelle che non mettono passione ...fanno e si lasciano fare cosi....blandamente...


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sono sincera...io non mi colloco.....scopo e mi faccio scopare senza pieta ...quindi credo di essere nel mezzo....mi spiace ma non sono ne egoista ne egocentrica.....futto e me ne futto (cit. io speriamo che me la cavo)


pure io sono una neutra attiva


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> buono a sapersi....ma neutra e' un po riduttiva....credo che si possa associare a quelle che non mettono passione ...fanno e si lasciano fare cosi....blandamente...


No questione di indole,sei una neutro attiva!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> pure io sono una neutra attiva


Tu sei un caso aperto.....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dimmi che stai scherzando.


No, affatto. Sta storia della lingerie ha rotto le palle. Le maialedentro fanno prendere aria alla patata. 
I tacchi certo. Ma non sono lingerie.


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dott.gas entri nello specifico per favore,vinca la sua timidezza,mi descrivo cosa le fa credere ciò!


non saprei cosa aggiungere alla mia disamina
ovviamente mi sto basando su tematiche legate alla non conoscenza specifica delle soggette  per cui manca la controprova prevista in questi casi


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, affatto. Sta storia della lingerie ha rotto le palle. Le maialedentro fanno prendere aria alla patata.
> I tacchi certo. Ma non sono lingerie.


Incularti una nuda ma con i tacchi da 12...il massimo!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e che categoria e' perdindirindina?


immaginavo


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

ho una voglia matta di fumare.


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Incularti una nuda ma con i tacchi da 12...il massimo!


in tal modo non ci si deve nemmeno alzare in punta di piedi... le altezze collimano


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Incularti una nuda ma con i tacchi da 12...il massimo!




:festa:

:festa:


scusa m'è partito il verde!!!

so neutra io e un caso aperto


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ho una voglia matta di fumare.


Ho un metodo infallibile per farti smettere.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho una voglia matta di fumare.



pure io :embolo:


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho un metodo infallibile per farti smettere.



:risata:

io lo so


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> io lo so


Con te è riuscito?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :festa:
> 
> :festa:
> 
> ...


Ma cosa ti credi?Io veramente sono un celebrità!Si, tu sei un caso che sto studiando,sembreresti una neutro attiva...ma qualcosa non mi torna!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> io lo so


Simy,quel metodo ha fatto smettere di fumare parecchie persone......!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

pausa caffè opcorn:


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho un metodo infallibile per farti smettere.


ma io ho smesso da più di un anno.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti credi?Io veramente sono un celebrità!Si, tu sei un caso che sto studiando,sembreresti una neutro attiva...ma qualcosa non mi torna!




cosa non ti torna?


bello! faccio resuscitare pure i morti, dopo di me il nulla! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Con te è riuscito?




io ho smesso da sola


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,quel metodo ha fatto smettere di fumare parecchie persone......!



quando ci siamo conosciuti avevo già smesso vero?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Dott gas*



gas ha detto:


> non saprei cosa aggiungere alla mia disamina
> ovviamente mi sto basando su tematiche legate alla non conoscenza specifica delle soggette  per cui manca la controprova prevista in questi casi


Dott.gas,le si applica molto,però mi permetto di farle una piccola critica!Lei deve usare la sua percezione.Lei sa cosa è il metodo P.A.D.?PERCEPIRE,ANALIZZARE,DECIDERE!Allora dottore deve essere meno timido,usi le sue sensazioni,i suoi languori.Coraggio!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Mh*



viola di mare ha detto:


> cosa non ti torna?
> 
> 
> bello! faccio resuscitare pure i morti, dopo di me il nulla! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Viola sei oscura....dammi tempo!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> quando ci siamo conosciuti avevo già smesso vero?


Si,per fortuna tua....!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ma ogni tanto una sana scopata riuscirebbe a farvi calmare?

 scusate ma.. è come se vi vedessi arrapati e.......


Insomma anche una sega per calmarsi su su.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sono sincera...io non mi colloco.....scopo e mi faccio scopare senza pieta ...quindi credo di essere nel mezzo....mi spiace ma non sono ne egoista ne egocentrica.....futto e me ne futto (cit. io speriamo che me la cavo)


Secondo me sei solo chiacchere e distintivo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ogni tanto una sana scopata riuscirebbe a farvi calmare?
> 
> scusate ma.. è come se vi vedessi arrapati e.......
> 
> ...


Io sto sulle due al giorno.....nulla in confronto a te.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me sei solo chiacchere e distintivo.


Si miss,troppo coccolona,con i cazzi ci gioca...!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me sei solo chiacchere e distintivo.


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dott.gas,le si applica molto,però mi permetto di farle una piccola critica!Lei deve usare la sua percezione.Lei sa cosa è il metodo P.A.D.?PERCEPIRE,ANALIZZARE,DECIDERE!Allora dottore deve essere meno timido,usi le sue sensazioni,i suoi languori.Coraggio!


la percezione l'ho già espressa
l'analisi è stata computamente fatta
la decisione è insita nei miei comportamenti
per cui prof. non saprei cosa aggiungere ulteriormente a quanto già espresso nelle tesi consegnate a sue mani
ovviamente essendo un CULtore ritengo che non sia indispensabile ulteriore espressione


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> la percezione l'ho già espressa
> l'analisi è stata computamente fatta
> la decisione è insita nei miei comportamenti
> per cui prof. non saprei cosa aggiungere ulteriormente a quanto già espresso nelle tesi consegnate a sue mani
> ovviamente essendo un CULtore ritengo che non sia indispensabile ulteriore espressione


Lei può fare di meglio,lei deve essere più esplosivo....!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si miss,troppo coccolona,con i cazzi ci gioca...!


ah bene....mi fa piacere sapere che 'e questo cio' che pensi di me......coccolona....
la mia proposta era semplice....insegnami quel poco che mi e' rimasto da sapere sul sesso cattivo e io ti re-insegno le coccole....
ma da qui a dire coccolona....e' vero si coi cazzi ci gioco.....cosa vuoi che te lo prendo e ti faccio venire in 5 minuti? dov'e' il mio divertimento??? cosa ci faccio io cosi?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ogni tanto una sana scopata riuscirebbe a farvi calmare?
> 
> scusate ma.. è come se vi vedessi arrapati e.......
> 
> ...


una sega o una scopata?
secondo me c'è una grande differenza :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*miis*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ah bene....mi fa piacere sapere che 'e questo cio' che pensi di me......coccolona....
> la mia proposta era semplice....insegnami quel poco che mi e' rimasto da sapere sul sesso cattivo e io ti re-insegno le coccole....
> ma da qui a dire coccolona....e' vero si coi cazzi ci gioco.....cosa vuoi che te lo prendo e ti faccio venire in 5 minuti? dov'e' il mio divertimento??? cosa ci faccio io cosi?


Con me capiti male,io non vengo con i pompini e neanche in 5 minuti.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno un cazzo!Oggi vorrei che le donne di questo forum scrivessero qualcosa di interessante o pruriginoso,che mi facessero venire voglia di passare da spettatore un po di tempo dentro a sto cesso di paesanotto del cazzo!Quindi finirà che ci sarò poco e niente.Andatevene affanculo!


Ok ti vengo a prendere con l'auto ci si va insieme... Giorno oscuro.. Uggioso


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ti vengo a prendere con l'auto ci si va insieme... Giorno oscuro.. Uggioso


é arrivata,eccone n'altra!NEUTRA PASSIVA?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me capiti male,io non vengo con i pompini e neanche in 5 minuti.....!


ho detto quella parola volgarissima? ti risulta? infatti....allora fatti due conti....se non vieni in 5 minuti e non e' mia intenzione farmi scopare subito cosa vuoi che faccia col tuo coso? lo guardo? lo ammiro? lo studio? 
giuoco....ho 25 anni...posso farlo....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ho detto quella parola volgarissima? ti risulta? infatti....allora fatti due conti....se non vieni in 5 minuti e non e' mia intenzione farmi scopare subito cosa vuoi che faccia col tuo coso? lo guardo? lo ammiro? lo studio?
> giuoco....ho 25 anni...posso farlo....


Le tue intenzioni sono secondarie rispetto alle mie!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah bene....mi fa piacere sapere che 'e questo cio' che pensi di me......coccolona....
> la mia proposta era semplice....insegnami quel poco che mi e' rimasto da sapere sul sesso cattivo e io ti re-insegno le coccole....
> ma da qui a dire coccolona....e' vero si coi cazzi ci gioco.....cosa vuoi che te lo prendo e ti faccio venire in 5 minuti? dov'e' il mio divertimento??? cosa ci faccio io cosi?


concordo con il prof
tu sei troppo coccolona
hai bisogno di stare un bel po di tempo con Simy, Farfi, Chiara, per assimilare il piacere dell'arte CULinaria :mrgreen:
la tua immensa dolcezza stride con il piacere del sesso cazzuto
e comunque non è un vanto var venire in 5 minuti


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le tue intenzioni sono secondarie rispetto alle mie!


in che contesto? in un ipotetico rapporto sessuale tra me e te?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> concordo con il prof
> tu sei troppo coccolona
> hai bisogno di stare un bel po di tempo con Simy, Farfi, Chiara, per assimilare il piacere dell'arte CULinaria :mrgreen:
> la tua immensa dolcezza stride con il piacere del sesso cazzuto
> e comunque non è un vanto var venire in 5 minuti


era un esempio...non ho mai visto nessuno, uomo o donna che sia venire in 5 minuti...buongiorno eh gas??!! wake up!!
quindi ci volete tutte uguali? a stampino, fatte come dite voi....


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> era un esempio...non ho mai visto nessuno, uomo o donna che sia venire in 5 minuti...buongiorno eh gas??!! wake up!!
> quindi ci volete tutte uguali? a stampino, fatte come dite voi....


nessuno ha detto che vi vogliamo uguali o simili
e non ti alterare :mrgreen:
perchè in queste cose occorre pazienza, tranquillità, ardore, passione, trasgressione.....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> nessuno ha detto che vi vogliamo uguali o simili
> e non ti alterare :mrgreen:
> perchè in queste cose occorre pazienza, tranquillità, ardore, passione, trasgressione.....


e' ovvio che queste donne hanno molta piu esperienza di me....
e cmq basta ci rinuncio.....
se una scrive tranquilla tutta rosa e fiori e brodo di giuggiole allora che palle....mai niente di interessante su sto forum....
se una scrive la verita delle cose del sesso (immagino si possa esser capito che ho la faccia come il culo) allora tutta chicchere e distintivo....
basta, vi siete coinvinti che sono coccolona e dolcina, va bene, d ora in po contattatemi solo per parlare di coccolino e miele.....
col sorriso sempre:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una sega o una scopata?
> secondo me c'è una grande differenza :mrgreen:


Dipende Gas, a volte anche dalle mani.


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' ovvio che queste donne hanno molta piu esperienza di me....
> e cmq basta ci rinuncio.....
> se una scrive tranquilla tutta rosa e fiori e brodo di giuggiole allora che palle....mai niente di interessante su sto forum....
> se una scrive la verita delle cose del sesso (immagino si possa esser capito che ho la faccia come il culo) allora tutta chicchere e distintivo....
> ...


rinunci in fretta, la fretta non è una buona consigliera
piuttosto direi, poche chiacchiere e più fatti
dovresti postarti senza mutandine in modo che possiamo ANALizzare, processare, condividere, apprezzare e infine invitare :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dipende Gas, a volte anche dalle mani.


non concordo :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se una scrive la verita delle cose del sesso (immagino si possa esser capito che ho la faccia come il culo) allora tutta chicchere e distintivo....


Racconta.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non concordo :mrgreen:


Vuol dire che non hai trovato le mani giuste.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho detto quella parola volgarissima? ti risulta? infatti....allora fatti due conti....se non vieni in 5 minuti e non e' mia intenzione farmi scopare subito cosa vuoi che faccia col tuo coso? lo guardo? lo ammiro? lo studio?
> giuoco....ho 25 anni...posso farlo....


Ti adoro, ma già lo sai..!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Racconta.


cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é arrivata,eccone n'altra!NEUTRA PASSIVA?


: rolleyes a oscu' mi sei simpatico davvero non ti fare fustigare... Però hai eccepito, dedotto (non sedotto) e chiesto... Quindi rispondo con te si con ALTRO NO


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti adoro, ma già lo sai..!


 pur 'io...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' ovvio che queste donne hanno molta piu esperienza di me....
> e cmq basta ci rinuncio.....
> se una scrive tranquilla tutta rosa e fiori e brodo di giuggiole allora che palle....mai niente di interessante su sto forum....
> se una scrive la verita delle cose del sesso (immagino si possa esser capito che ho la faccia come il culo) allora tutta chicchere e distintivo....
> ...


Tesoro, a me dai segnali di avere la giusta aggressività, da vera donna.
Che ne dici se ti vengo a trovare in quel di Londra, così ci scambiamo qualche esperienza?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cazzo ci ho fatto un trattato mesi fa!Ma cosa cazzo leggete?Allora:la donna ADDRRIZZACAZZI è una donna che mette al primo posto la gratificazione dell'uomo,gratificando l'uomo gratifica se stessa,la propria gratificazione è secondaria rispetto al patner.In genere gli piace attirare l'attenzione degli uomini,ammicca spesso,sguardo languido,non troppo porca.LA SGONFIACAPPELLE è aggressiva,sguardo sicuro,approccia lei per prima,ti strappa i peli del culo a morsi,scopa per se stessa,del patner non gli frega un cazzo,il giorno dopo non si ricorda più nulla,ed è già in cerca di una nuova nerchia!Potrei andare avanti ma può bastare così!allora?


Oggi soni incasinata ma leggendo la tua spiegazione sono decosamente entrambe
Che stona con la sgonfiacappelle é che me ne frego del partner. Assolutamente no 

Una volta che c'é una discussione interessante mi tocca lavorare


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro, a me dai segnali di avere la giusta aggressività, da vera donna.
> Che ne dici se ti vengo a trovare in quel di Londra, così ci scambiamo qualche esperienza?


 ma...dottoressa.....
cosi? d'amble'....non pensavo che....
io vorrei ma la mia donna toy non sara' mai d accordo...e' gelosissima.....pero se per lei va bene possiamo esperienzarci insieme tutte e tre....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Altro che club dei terra terra... club privèe diventò..!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro, a me dai segnali di avere la giusta aggressività, da vera donna.
> Che ne dici se ti vengo a trovare in quel di Londra, così ci scambiamo qualche esperienza?


D'accordo però è troppo tenerona dai!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Altro che club dei terra terra... club privèe diventò..!


E tu?addrizzacazzi o sgonfiacappelle?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Altro che club dei terra terra... club privèe diventò..!


infatti volevo scusarmi....mi sono riletta sti giorni...
sono una porca schifosa.....ho tirato fuori quasi il meglio di me.....
perdono, non volevo essere cosi terra terra e cosi senza pudore....
ma sono stata aizzata


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi soni incasinata ma leggendo la tua spiegazione sono decosamente entrambe
> Che stona con la sgonfiacappelle é che me ne frego del partner. Assolutamente no
> 
> Una volta che c'é una discussione interessante mi tocca lavorare


Ma che ti frega,sei più utile qui!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo però è troppo tenerona dai!


scusa se mi intrometto :bleble: ma una donna secondo me deve essere sia santa che zoccola per saperci fare a letto, non penso che una donna solo aggressiva piaccia.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu?addrizzacazzi o sgonfiacappelle?



Cambia uomo, con me t'attacchi..! e non al cazzo.

Manco al culo....! non ci provare..!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa se mi intrometto :bleble: ma una donna secondo me deve essere sia santa che zoccola per saperci fare a letto, non penso che una donna solo aggressiva piaccia.


Prego.Santa ok,ma tenerona....e dai!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> infatti volevo scusarmi....mi sono riletta sti giorni...
> sono una porca schifosa.....ho tirato fuori quasi il meglio di me.....
> perdono, non volevo essere cosi terra terra e cosi senza pudore....
> ma sono stata aizzata



Tranquilla... direi che un pompino per distrarsi e non pensarci più, risolve.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego.Santa ok,ma tenerona....e dai!



ma anche le coccole sono utili in un rapporto


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuol dire che non hai trovato le mani giuste.:rotfl:


:rotfl:
non concordo sul fatto che una pippa sia identica ad una scopata :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ma anche le coccole sono utili in un rapporto


Si ,in un rapporto d'amore.Se dovessimo incontrarci in un cesso dell'autostrada,le coccole falle a qualcun'altro!:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> non concordo sul fatto che una pippa sia identica ad una scopata :mrgreen:



qualcuno ha detto che certe pippe sono meglio di certe scopate


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> non concordo sul fatto che una pippa sia identica ad una scopata :mrgreen:



Mai scritto ciò. infine possiamo concordare assieme. meglio da lontani va.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> non concordo sul fatto che una pippa sia identica ad una scopata :mrgreen:


La pippa è meno impegnativa,decidi tu tempistica e modalità!Ragazzi voi non leggete i miei libri CAZZO!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,in un rapporto d'amore.Se dovessimo incontrarci in un cesso dell'autostrada,le coccole falle a qualcun'altro!:rotfl:


a me in un cesso in autostrada non mi ci incontreresti mai :blank:


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi soni incasinata ma leggendo la tua spiegazione sono decosamente entrambe
> Che stona con la sgonfiacappelle é che me ne frego del partner. Assolutamente no
> 
> Una volta che c'é una discussione interessante mi tocca lavorare


prendi un giorno di ferie, c'è bisogno di te :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> a me in un cesso in autostrada non mi ci incontreresti mai :blank:


lo stavo per dire io....brava!! zoccola amorevole e tenera....il top del top per me....
tu oscuro sempre con le porcellate....
e poi per la cronoca di tutti...non vi hanno mai fatto un massaggio con l happy ending? 
una sega fatta bene PUO' essere meglio di una scopata


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> a me in un cesso in autostrada non mi ci incontreresti mai :blank:


Appunto!Sei un caso aperto...!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> lo stavo per dire io....brava!! zoccola amorevole e tenera....il top del top per me....
> tu oscuro sempre con le porcellate....
> e poi per la cronoca di tutti...non vi hanno mai fatto un massaggio con l happy ending?
> una sega fatta bene PUO' essere meglio di una scopata


Vabbè io ho il mio immaginario erotico!Non voglio coccole,ne tenerezze,non voglio sentire la parola amore,frasi dolci,voglio solo una che mi scotenna il pisello!PUNTO!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa se mi intrometto :bleble: ma una donna secondo me deve essere sia santa che zoccola per saperci fare a letto, non penso che una donna solo aggressiva piaccia.


ma quante ne sai... :mrgreen:
concordo con il tuo pensiero


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto!Sei un caso aperto...!:rotfl:



 uff co sto caso aperto... definisci!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Dott gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma quante ne sai... :mrgreen:
> concordo con il tuo pensiero


Lei deve ancora fare un pò di strada....!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> uff co sto caso aperto... definisci!


Aòòò mi serve tempo,devo tratteggiare,delineare,pennellare....la tua persona!Mica faccio il salumiere.


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè io ho il mio immaginario erotico!Non voglio coccole,ne tenerezze,non voglio sentire la parola amore,frasi dolci,voglio solo una che mi scotenna il pisello!PUNTO!


dissento prof
perchè dopo aver scotennato il pisello, lo deve coccolare, baciare, stringere, assaporare
e la tenerezza sta nel massaggio prostatico perchè è un modo per rinvigorire nuovamente l'uccello :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei deve ancora fare un pò di strada....!



certo, certo come no :rotfl:


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei deve ancora fare un pò di strada....!


può essere, però è già a buon punto
per arrivare all'apice manca poco


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dissento prof
> perchè dopo aver scotennato il pisello, lo deve coccolare, baciare, stringere, assaporare
> e la tenerezza sta nel massaggio prostatico perchè è un modo per rinvigorire nuovamente l'uccello :mrgreen:


te l appoggio....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> dissento prof
> perchè dopo aver scotennato il pisello, lo deve coccolare, baciare, stringere, assaporare
> e la tenerezza sta nel massaggio prostatico perchè è un modo per rinvigorire nuovamente l'uccello :mrgreen:


Entriamo nella sfera soggettiva dottore!Io ho bisogno di uno sguardo famelico,nessuna tenerezza,mi ammazzi il pisello così,ho bisogno di lotta,di schizzi di sangue,di aggressività,di strapparti i capelli...!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> te l appoggio....


io te lo infilo


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> certo, certo come no :rotfl:


Anche lei....deve ancora fare strada...!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io te lo infilo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Dottore*



gas ha detto:


> io te lo infilo


Benissimo ,avanti così!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> io te lo infilo


Lei mi darà grandi gratificazioni,è il mio allievo preferito!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo ,avanti così!


più di così non entra prof.
lo devo sfilare e rinfilare
c'è un blocco corporeo non superabile
e in più il piacere che la donna prova rientra proprio nello strofinamento interno o pseudo interno
dipende se raggiunge un orgasmo clitoride o vaginale


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io te lo infilo


vorrei ben sperare...


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei mi darà grandi gratificazioni,è il mio allievo preferito!


:sic:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> più di così non entra prof.
> lo devo sfilare e rinfilare
> c'è un blocco corporeo non superabile
> e in più il piacere che la donna prova rientra proprio nello strofinamento interno o pseudo interno
> dipende se raggiunge un orgasmo clitoride o vaginale



:up:


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vorrei ben sperare...


si, ma non subito
non essere precipitosa
d'accordo che sei ingorda, ma il piacere lo si deve desiderare, per cui a piccole dosi


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> più di così non entra prof.
> lo devo sfilare e rinfilare
> c'è un blocco corporeo non superabile
> *e in più il piacere che la donna prova rientra proprio nello strofinamento interno o pseudo interno
> *dipende se raggiunge un orgasmo clitoride o vaginale


cioe'??


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up:


immaginavo che tu approvassi il mio intervento relativo all'orgasmo clitorideo o vaginale


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :up:


Mamma ero come voi a 17 anni.....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> immaginavo che tu approvassi il mio intervento relativo all'orgasmo clitorideo o vaginale


Orgasmi superati,per me esiste solo quello anale!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si, ma non subito
> non essere precipitosa
> d'accordo che sei ingorda, ma il piacere lo si deve desiderare, per cui a piccole dosi


piccole dosi....che palle...
va bene tanto decidete sempre tuytto voi.....


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe'??


cioè... cioè....
vieni a torino che te lo dimostro praticamente
se ti scrivo tutto diventa un poema, e in più perdi la sorpresa
immaginavo la tua inesperienza
se decidi di venire a torino, prenditi almeno 1 settimana, perchè un solo giorno non è sufficiente
portati anche della pomata antinfiammatoria


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> piccole dosi....che palle...
> va bene tanto decidete sempre tuytto voi.....


ma non puoi pretendere di averlo subito dentro
e poi dentro dove?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Orgasmi superati,per me esiste solo quello anale!


prof, quello anale vieneffettuato in un secondo momento...
mi delude...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> cioè... cioè....
> vieni a torino che te lo dimostro praticamente
> se ti scrivo tutto diventa un poema, e in più perdi la sorpresa
> immaginavo la tua inesperienza
> ...


Sei UN GRANDE......!!Adesso vai...il mondo e tuo,un pizzico di volgarità in più,e ti faccio professore!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma non puoi pretendere di averlo subito dentro
> e poi dentro dove?


ma sei tu che ahi detto che non entra e devi metterlo toglierlo e rimetterlo..sei gia dentro bello mio....non dovresti chiedermi dove...dovresti saperlo...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> prof, quello anale vieneffettuato in un secondo momento...
> mi delude...


Per me è solo l'inizio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

babba bia:unhappy:


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sei tu che ahi detto che non entra e devi metterlo toglierlo e rimetterlo..sei gia dentro bello mio....non dovresti chiedermi dove...dovresti saperlo...


non capisci
sono entrato solo un attimo perchè volevo prendere le misure
capire se eri accogliente, abbastanza calda, se mettevi in atto la contrazione muscolare nel momento in cui cercavo di uscire...
ma possibile......
uff... che pazienza :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> babba bia:unhappy:


sei raffreddata? hai di nuovo dormito col culo scoperto :smile:


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me è solo l'inizio!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non capisci
> sono entrato solo un attimo perchè volevo prendere le misure
> capire se eri accogliente, abbastanza calda, se mettevi in atto la contrazione muscolare nel momento in cui cercavo di uscire...
> ma possibile......
> uff... che pazienza :mrgreen:


ti rigiro la domando osrsu!
dove avresti tentato di entrare? ma poi che e'...si entra si esce....ma che e' un albergo?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

ragazze, perchè siete andate tutte in bagno?

possibile..... non possiamo scrivere nemmeno la prefazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei raffreddata? hai di nuovo dormito col culo scoperto :smile:


no, è che per un attimo ho avuto un flash back di quando andavo alle medie


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti rigiro la domando osrsu!
> dove avresti tentato di entrare? ma poi che e'...si entra si esce....ma che e' un albergo?


ho capito va
quando decidi di venire a torino, non prendere 1 settimana di tempo, ma almeno 1 mese
mi sa che la cosa viene lunnnnngggga


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, è che per un attimo ho avuto un flash back di quando andavo alle medie


capisco ora il perchè sei una buongustaia
hai avuto tutto il tempo per fare esperienza :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ho capito va
> quando decidi di venire a torino, non prendere 1 settimana di tempo, ma almeno 1 mese
> mi sa che la cosa viene lunnnnngggga


state mandando all aria tutte le mie certezze adolescenziali....
vi odio....
non si fa cosi...


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> state mandando all aria tutte le mie certezze adolescenziali....
> vi odio....
> non si fa cosi...


prima o poi bisogna crescere


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> prima o poi bisogna crescere


Non e' detto....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cioè... cioè....
> vieni a torino che te lo dimostro praticamente
> se ti scrivo tutto diventa un poema, e in più perdi la sorpresa
> immaginavo la tua inesperienza
> ...


Insomma a conti fatti
questo club più che dei terra terra
assomiglia al club dei buoni a nulla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Già, il club si sta sfasciando..... sta diventando altro, e le battute pessime stavolta sono la ricerca di una minchia non trovata e magari di un cunnincomecazzosiscrive non fatto bene. MI DISSOCIO..! portandomi la cassa con tutti i soldi. meglio chiarire..!


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, il club si sta sfasciando..... sta diventando altro, e le battute pessime stavolta sono la ricerca di una minchia non trovata e magari di un cunnincomecazzosiscrive non fatto bene. MI DISSOCIO..! portandomi la cassa con tutti i soldi. meglio chiarire..!


:dollari::confuso::dollari::confuso::cooldue::cooldue:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, il club si sta sfasciando..... sta diventando altro, e le battute pessime stavolta sono la ricerca di una minchia non trovata e magari di un cunnincomecazzosiscrive non fatto bene. MI DISSOCIO..! portandomi la cassa con tutti i soldi. meglio chiarire..!


come sei venale....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :dollari::confuso::dollari::confuso::cooldue::cooldue:


Amunì dai ti offro il pranzo e dividiamo.


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amunì dai ti offro il pranzo e dividiamo.


Braccino corto??


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come sei venale....



Anche tu dai, ti offro il pranzo e dividiamo.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Braccino corto??



Devo sposare i ragazzi.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

sto morendo di fame


vado 


:spaghetti:


bon appètit


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche tu dai, ti offro il pranzo e dividiamo.


Più che siculo direi genovese


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devo sposare i ragazzi.


Inizi per tempo a mettere da parte .....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche tu dai, ti offro il pranzo e dividiamo.


se il pranzo e' siculo accetto Piuuuuuuuuuu che volentieri


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Più che siculo direi genovese



Non è colpa mia, colpa della mammina che mi fece abitare tre anni a Genova. M poi che centra scusa?? è da mezzora che parli parli e parli.. e offri tu e non se ne parla più, ha vinto il braccio lungo..!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Inizi per tempo a mettere da parte .....



NO, cercavo una scusa per far pagare te.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se il pranzo e' siculo accetto Piuuuuuuuuuu che volentieri



Yes.......! speriamo ti piaccia mangiare ntò ngrasciatu..! che solo il nome è tutto un dire auaahahahah. ma si mangia da Dio..!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yes.......! speriamo ti piaccia mangiare ntò ngrasciatu..! che solo il nome è tutto un dire auaahahahah. ma si mangia da Dio..!


quello che vuoi basta che se magna...


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia, colpa della mammina che mi fece abitare tre anni a Genova. M poi che centra scusa?? è da mezzora che parli parli e parli.. e offri tu e non se ne parla più, ha vinto il braccio lungo..!:rotfl:


Paraculo


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> NO, cercavo una scusa per far pagare te.


Paraculo^


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, il club si sta sfasciando..... sta diventando altro, e le battute pessime stavolta sono la ricerca di una minchia non trovata e magari di un cunnincomecazzosiscrive non fatto bene. MI DISSOCIO..! portandomi la cassa con tutti i soldi. meglio chiarire..!


Claudio, hai interpretato male, non è la ricerca come dici tu, bensì una scuola, nella quale si sta cercando di redimere alcuni utenti :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, hai interpretato male, non è la ricerca come dici tu, bensì una scuola, nella quale si sta cercando di redimere alcuni utenti :mrgreen:


ma quale scuola...ma quale redimersi......te lo dico io com'e'...un assalto sessuale virtuale....ecco cos'e'....aiutatemi
....


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma quale scuola...ma quale redimersi......te lo dico io com'e'...un assalto sessuale virtuale....ecco cos'e'....aiutatemi
> ....


un assalto sessuale? 
hai interpretato male, malissimo


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma a conti fatti
> questo club più che dei terra terra
> assomiglia al club dei buoni a nulla....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si,in effetti mancavi tu,adesso è proprio così!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> un assalto sessuale?
> hai interpretato male, malissimo


scusa


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa


ahhh bhè :smile:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> sto morendo di fame
> 
> 
> vado
> ...


Ecco mi si è ammosciato....!Pensavo di aver lanciato sto post,insomma voi donne potevate tirar fuori i vostri pensieri reconditi,i vostri languori,le vostre fantasie,e viola che cosa scrive?Sto morendo di fame.....!Insomma cosa cazzo ci faccio su questo sito?posso stare qui solo per cazzarare,nulla di più!Vabbè io vado cercatemi quanto siete diventati grandi!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ahhh bhè :smile:


e se io mi voelssi redimere al contrario a chi mi devo rivolgere?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*

Miss ti redimo io a colpi di carne....!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e se io mi voelssi redimere al contrario a chi mi devo rivolgere?


redimere al contrario? 
spiegati meglio, non so cosa voglia dire


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss ti redimo io a colpi di carne....!


e se soffrisse di gotta? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss ti redimo io a colpi di carne....!


con te ho chiuso...io volevo darti un po di amore e coccole....e tu invece mi hai rifiutata in malo malissimo modo....
una povera cosina delicata come me.....lo sai che mi chiamano dolcina..... miss miele, cucciola, tenerona....ma cosa ti aspetti?
e' solo il mio culo che vuoi???? eh???
bene....allora prendi quello delle altre
io vado a donare amore al prossimo.....

addio oscuro.....non piangero per te, sallo.... sigh!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> redimere al contrario?
> spiegati meglio, non so cosa voglia dire


non lo so con certezza, cmq il contrario di quello che redimete voi...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> con te ho chiuso...io volevo darti un po di amore e coccole....e tu invece mi hai rifiutata in malo malissimo modo....
> una povera cosina delicata come me.....lo sai che mi chiamano dolcina..... miss miele, cucciola, tenerona....ma cosa ti aspetti?
> e' solo il mio culo che vuoi???? eh???
> bene....allora prendi quello delle altre
> ...


Sono d'accordo,abbiamo bisogni diversi.Restiamo almeno amici?


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo so con certezza, cmq il contrario di quello che redimete voi...


 continuo a non capire
cerca di essere più chiara


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo,abbiamo bisogni diversi.Restiamo almeno amici?


peggio che mai...io soprattutto dagli amici mi aspetto coccole e dolcezze....io e te non possiamo essere nulla....
almeno non potranno dire che IO non ci ho provato.....tu non hai neanche fatto lo sforzo di aprire le braccia...eppure sono cosi piccolina, tascabile.....non ci vuole molto....lo sforzo sarebbe stato minimo.....
ho bisogno di un periodo per riflettere.....io sono una donna ponderata se non te ne fossi accorto....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> continuo a non capire
> cerca di essere più chiara


vorrei tornare vergine e dimenticare tutto .....
voglio ricomnciare da capo...ex novo....fresh new....


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vorrei tornare vergine e dimenticare tutto .....
> voglio ricomnciare da capo...ex novo....fresh new....


non ti posso aiutare, la medicina non fa i miracoli


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

*importante.*

*Mi sono arrivate, suppongo al mio indirizzo in quanto qualcuno mi ritiene responsabile del "luogo", diverse segnalazioni tramite pm, da parte di utentesse e non solo che lamentano la scurrilità ed il tipo di argomentazione che da un pò di giorni vengono trattati qui al club.


La filosofia di questo posto, ritengo valida vista la copiosità delle pagine e delle visite, è che ognuno può argomentare su ciò che ritiene essere opurtuno, quando e come vuole, senza regole ben precise e non curandosi del linguaggio. Questa libertà, però, non deve farci scadere più a terra di come gia siamo, rasentando la volgarità. 

Vi prego pertanto di rivedere gli argomenti trattati e l'uso improprio di certi termini.

Sono certo che tutti recepiremo il messaggio e che ognuno di suo tragga le conclusioni.


Grazie per l'attenzione.


La Direzione.*


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ti posso aiutare, la medicina non fa i miracoli


avevo capito che eri quasi professore, non dottore....
quindi nessuno mi puo aiutare?

cmq sei male informato .....la chirurgia plastica lo fa...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> peggio che mai...io soprattutto dagli amici mi aspetto coccole e dolcezze....io e te non possiamo essere nulla....
> almeno non potranno dire che IO non ci ho provato.....tu non hai neanche fatto lo sforzo di aprire le braccia...eppure sono cosi piccolina, tascabile.....non ci vuole molto....lo sforzo sarebbe stato minimo.....
> ho bisogno di un periodo per riflettere.....io sono una donna ponderata se non te ne fossi accorto....


Sono 1.91 per 93kg....siamo incompatibili!Addio chiappe pavide!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *Mi sono arrivate, suppongo al mio indirizzo in quanto qualcuno mi ritiene responsabile del "luogo", diverse segnalazioni tramite pm, da parte di utentesse e non solo che lamentano la scurrilità ed il tipo di argomentazione che da un pò di giorni vengono trattati qui al club.
> 
> 
> La filosofia di questo posto, ritengo valida vista la copiosità delle pagine e delle visite, è che ognuno può argomentare su ciò che ritiene essere opurtuno, quando e come vuole, senza regole ben precise e non curandosi del linguaggio. Questa libertà, però, non deve farci scadere più a terra di come gia siamo, rasentando la volgarità.
> ...


Sti gran cazzi!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Mi sono arrivate, suppongo al mio indirizzo in quanto qualcuno mi ritiene responsabile del "luogo", diverse segnalazioni tramite pm, da parte di utentesse e non solo che lamentano la scurrilità ed il tipo di argomentazione che da un pò di giorni vengono trattati qui al club.
> 
> 
> La filosofia di questo posto, ritengo valida vista la copiosità delle pagine e delle visite, è che ognuno può argomentare su ciò che ritiene essere opurtuno, quando e come vuole, senza regole ben precise e non curandosi del linguaggio. Questa libertà, però, non deve farci scadere più a terra di come gia siamo, rasentando la volgarità.
> ...




si infatti mi scuso..non mi sono resa conto...mi chiamo in causa e chiedo scusa.....e' stata anche colpa mia....
cosa posso fare a parte non farlo piu? devo cancellare qualcosa o modificare?

ps: sono seria, non sto scherzando.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono 1.91 per 93kg....siamo incompatibili!Addio chiappe pavide!


a maggior ragione sarebbe stato ancor piu semplice...lo sai che a quelli alti e grossi piacciono le piccoline? non lo dico io....lo sanno tutti....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> a maggior ragione sarebbe stato ancor piu semplice...lo sai che a quelli alti e grossi piacciono le piccoline? non lo dico io....lo sanno tutti....


Sono alto ma non grosso,e mi piacciono quelle trasgressive quindi qui dentro non c'è nulla!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono alto ma non grosso,e mi piacciono quelle trasgressive quindi qui dentro non c'è nulla!


allora non c'e' altro da dirsi....
addio (a malincuore)


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

io non vi seguo... c'ho da lavorare... scrivete troppo


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *Mi sono arrivate, suppongo al mio indirizzo in quanto qualcuno mi ritiene responsabile del "luogo", diverse segnalazioni tramite pm, da parte di utentesse e non solo che lamentano la scurrilità ed il tipo di argomentazione che da un pò di giorni vengono trattati qui al club.
> 
> 
> La filosofia di questo posto, ritengo valida vista la copiosità delle pagine e delle visite, è che ognuno può argomentare su ciò che ritiene essere opurtuno, quando e come vuole, senza regole ben precise e non curandosi del linguaggio. Questa libertà, però, non deve farci scadere più a terra di come gia siamo, rasentando la volgarità.
> ...


mi stupisco del fatto che le persone che hanno espresso una lamentela non l'abbiano fatto pubblicamente
forse in alcune circostanze sono state citate argomentazioni forse un po forti, ma non sicuramente più forti rispetto ad altre fatte in momenti diversi da questo.
Per cui credo, se questo deve essere, che il linguaggio usato venga condiviso anche in tutti gli altri 3d


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non vi seguo... c'ho da lavorare... scrivete troppo


non ti sei persa niente, ti riassumo brevemente....
io ho chiesto scusa pubblicamente perche sono stata troppo volgare,
 poi io e oscuro abbiamo chiuso per sempre per incompatibilita fisica e di necessita.
gas sta tentando di redimermi, ma io voglio andare contro corrente...
Lui ha pubblicato qualcosa che dice che gli altri utenti si sono lamentati perche sono stati usati termini troppo voglari (da qui le mie scusa pubbliche)
di la invece si stanno massacrando per via di bender...


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ti sei persa niente, ti riassumo brevemente....
> io ho chiesto scusa pubblicamente perche sono stata troppo volgare,
> poi io e oscuro abbiamo chiuso per sempre per incompatibilita fisica e di necessita.
> gas sta tentando di redimermi, ma io voglio andare contro corrente...
> ...



grazie gioia :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie gioia :carneval:


figurati....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi stupisco del fatto che le persone che hanno espresso una lamentela non l'abbiano fatto pubblicamente
> forse in alcune circostanze sono state citate argomentazioni forse un po forti, ma non sicuramente più forti rispetto ad altre fatte in momenti diversi da questo.
> Per cui credo, se questo deve essere, che il linguaggio usato venga condiviso anche in tutti gli altri 3d


Sticazzi,la volgarità non è nella scrittura delle persone ma nei loro pensieri!Questi mi devono solo che da baciare il culo solo ogni volta che mi collego!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco mi si è ammosciato....!Pensavo di aver lanciato sto post,insomma voi donne potevate tirar fuori i vostri pensieri reconditi,i vostri languori,le vostre fantasie,e viola che cosa scrive?Sto morendo di fame.....!Insomma cosa cazzo ci faccio su questo sito?posso stare qui solo per cazzarare,nulla di più!Vabbè io vado cercatemi quanto siete diventati grandi!





:dito:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ti sei persa niente, ti riassumo brevemente....
> io ho chiesto scusa pubblicamente perche sono stata troppo volgare,
> poi io e oscuro abbiamo chiuso per sempre per incompatibilita fisica e di necessita.
> gas sta tentando di redimermi, ma io voglio andare contro corrente...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :dito:


Pure?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?




:yes:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :yes:


Merito  molto di più!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Merito molto di più!



che meriti? e non essere volgare che qui si URTENO:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> che meriti? e non essere volgare che qui si URTENO:mrgreen:


Considerazione,attestati di stima, fantasie erotiche,proposte scabrose.Non è più il forum di una volta.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Forza ragazzi
vi mancano poche pagine ad arrivare a mille

Ci pensate mille e non più mille.


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forza ragazzi
> vi mancano poche pagine ad arrivare a mille
> 
> Ci pensate mille e non più mille.


Nobile causa, do il mio contributo:  per tutti...


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

penso per il linguaggio, forse i temi, forse entrambi: sono cose naturali, certo, ma non tutti sono propensi alla lettura. 

non ci cambia nulla, parliamone con più ritegno.

è come per il film porno dove le scene ripetono la naturalità del sesso: per molti sono scandalosi e da censurare.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> penso per il linguaggio, forse i temi, forse entrambi: sono cose naturali, certo, ma non tutti sono propensi alla lettura.
> 
> non ci cambia nulla, parliamone con più ritegno.
> 
> è come per il film porno dove le scene ripetono la naturalità del sesso: per molti sono scandalosi e da censurare.


Possono leggere altrove non credi?Forse a molti non è chiaro.Allora preferisco essere chiaro ancora una volta.Solo io ho la facoltà di stabilire cosa si può leggere e cosa no,e se la cosa non sta bene a qualcuno,posso serenamente salutare e togliere il disturbo.Io senza voi continuo ad essere io,voi senza me smettete di essere voi!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Possono leggere altrove non credi?Forse a molti non è chiaro.Allora preferisco essere chiaro ancora una volta.Solo io ho la facoltà di stabilire cosa si può leggere e cosa no,e se la cosa non sta bene a qualcuno,posso serenamente salutare e togliere il disturbo.Io senza voi continuo ad essere io,voi senza me smettete di essere voi!


boooooooooooooooom


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> boooooooooooooooom


Sei giovane,pensa a questo sito senza me,il nulla,sciatto,mellifluo,impalpabile!


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> penso per il linguaggio, forse i temi, forse entrambi: sono cose naturali, certo, ma non tutti sono propensi alla lettura.
> 
> non ci cambia nulla, parliamone con più ritegno.
> 
> è come per il film porno dove le scene ripetono la naturalità del sesso: per molti sono scandalosi e da censurare.


Ma no, dai, Lui, guarda che è divertente leggere... io non intervengo perché non potrei dare un contributo adeguato (sono seria, senza ironia), ma mi sono fatta grasse risate in queste settimane...

Non più ritegno, direi senza ritegno!


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei giovane,pensa a questo sito senza me,il nulla,sciatto,mellifluo,impalpabile!


e già: quando hai fatto lo scipero c'era chi si asciugava le lacrime, altri le ferite. che giornatacce. 

(ci vorrà la i in acce? mha)


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e già: quando hai fatto lo scipero c'era chi si asciugava le lacrime, altri le ferite. che giornatacce.
> 
> (ci vorrà la i in acce? mha)


(penso di no, ma forse Minerva potrebbe dire di più. )


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> e già: quando hai fatto lo scipero c'era chi si asciugava le lacrime, altri le ferite. che giornatacce.
> 
> (ci vorrà la i in acce? mha)


Io non ho scritto questo.Il sito può continuare e continuerà senza oscuro,ma continuerà di merda,perchè non avete anima,non avete spessore,non avete carisma,non avete un cazzo di niente!Tranne rare eccezioni che giustamente intrattengono con me rapporti professionali ed amicali.Tutto continua,ma senza oscuro continuerebbe di merda.


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

I soliti utenti provincialotti.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> I soliti utenti provincialotti.


Mi dovete solo alliccare il culo e sperare che non mi rompiate mai il cazzo definitivamente!


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> (*penso* di no, ma forse Minerva potrebbe dire di più. )


aaaahhhhh.


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dovete solo alliccare il mulo e sperare che non mi rompiate mai il culo definitivamente!


ma scusa ma tu non eri .....................


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Be*



Lui ha detto:


> ma scusa ma tu non eri .....................


Viste le vostre dimensioni posso girare pure senza mutande!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cosa vuoi sapere?


Ho un problema rispetto a molti utenti del forum: qui molti cambiano nick come cambiare spazzolino da denti. Io non mi aggiorno su tali mutazioni, e quindi non ho capito un cazzo delle tue peripezie e trombate, corna, ecc.

Parti con "Son tornata e vengo in pace", ma non ho colto con chi e in che modo vieni, se vieni urlando, se vieni copiosamente, se vieni con chi capita, ecc.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ahah*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ho un problema rispetto a molti utenti del forum: qui molti cambiano nick come cambiare spazzolino da denti. Io non mi aggiorno su tali mutazioni, e quindi non ho capito un cazzo delle tue peripezie e trombate, corna, ecc.
> 
> Parti con "Son tornata e vengo in pace", ma non ho colto con chi e in che modo vieni, se vieni urlando, se vieni copiosamente, se vieni con chi capita, ecc.


:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Viste le vostre dimensioni posso girare pure senza mutande!


Dice il saggio: chi si accontenta gode, licoldalo.


hai notato che tutte le discussioni nel confessionale hanno un voto altissimo? 5 stelle. 'AZZ.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> Dice il saggio: chi si accontenta gode, licoldalo.
> 
> 
> hai notato che tutte le discussioni nel confessionale hanno un voto altissimo? 5 stelle. 'AZZ.


Io noto solo quello che scrivo io!Il resto sono solo stronzate.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ho un problema rispetto a molti utenti del forum: qui molti cambiano nick come cambiare spazzolino da denti. Io non mi aggiorno su tali mutazioni, e quindi non ho capito un cazzo delle tue peripezie e trombate, corna, ecc.
> 
> Parti con "Son tornata e vengo in pace", ma non ho colto con chi e in che modo vieni, se vieni urlando, se vieni copiosamente, se vieni con chi capita, ecc.


non era quello il senso......
i soliti maiali


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

*bastardi*

volete farmi mandare nuovamente allucinanti mp? 

se continuate sarò costretto a dimettermi: SALLATELO.


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non era quello il senso......
> i soliti maiali


BRAVA, questo è il tono da tenere con queste persone. sai perchè te lo chiedono? sai perchè ne parlano per pagine e pagine? sai perchè di tanto in tanto si allontanano?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> BRAVA, questo è il tono da tenere con queste persone. sai perchè te lo chiedono? sai perchè ne parlano per pagine e pagine? sai perchè di tanto in tanto si allontanano?


me lo chiedono perche sanno che rispondo. ne parkano per pagine perche gli do corda. si allontanano per trarne le loro conclusioni in privato....io credo...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sai perchè di tanto in tanto si allontanano?


Per fare la pipì.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per fare la pipì.


Mi devo ricredere.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quello che vuoi basta che se magna...



Sono stanco di scriverti che, ti adoro.!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, hai interpretato male, non è la ricerca come dici tu, bensì una scuola, nella quale si sta cercando di redimere alcuni utenti :mrgreen:


Redimere.. wiki... mi da inculare.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*A cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Redimere.. wiki... mi da inculare.


A clà posso dirti nà cosa solo fra noi?tu adorerai pure miss,ma sta cazzo di viola....devo capire.....devo capire.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A clà posso dirti nà cosa solo fra noi?tu adorerai pure miss,ma sta cazzo di viola....devo capire.....devo capire.


Compare oscuro, mi stai facendo diventare serio, e per questo dovresti dispiacerti. Viola è una donna, cioè, tu oscù vorresti capire una donna? 

Vabbè ok vorresti capire che culo ha..! lasciamo perdere... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Compare oscuro, mi stai facendo diventare serio, e per questo dovresti dispiacerti. Viola è una donna, cioè, tu oscù vorresti capire una donna?
> 
> Vabbè ok vorresti capire che culo ha..! lasciamo perdere... :mrgreen:


Mi fai passare per quello che non sono.Cazzo me ne frega del culo,qualcosa mi sfugge....!


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo, considerato che tu sei socio fondatore del club insieme alla bonanima di annuccia, ti insigno della veste ufficiale di contatore di pagine.

farai un conto alla rovescia fino a 1000 poi preparati uno striscione così festeggiamo tutti.

procura delle ragazze, sante ragazze. qualcuna che faccia lap dens e il buttafuori per gli ubriaconi.

io vedrò di rintracciare Annuccia.


mi raccomando.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

*belli e belle, brutti e brutte stronzi e stronze culi e culi e...amore (toy)....*

io invece vi saluto qui, per qualche giorno credo...brutte vicende familiari richiedono il mio intervento...
cavolo volevo arrivare a pagina 1000...

buona giornata a tutti e buon fine settimana.....

miss


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Io*



Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, considerato che tu sei socio fondatore del club insieme alla bonanima di annuccia, ti insigno della veste ufficiale di contatore di pagine.
> 
> farai un conto alla rovescia fino a 1000 poi preparati uno striscione così festeggiamo tutti.
> 
> ...


Io voglio una che mi mette una mano nei pantaloni.Ok?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io invece vi saluto qui, per qualche giorno credo...brutte vicende familiari richiedono il mio intervento...
> cavolo volevo arrivare a pagina 1000...
> 
> buona giornata a tutti e buon fine settimana.....
> ...


Addio!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fai passare per quello che non sono.Cazzo me ne frega del culo,qualcosa mi sfugge....!



Ok.. ok.... calmati. tranquillo. minchia come fai... ascolta compare oscuro, respira lentamente ok? rilassati ok? ora comanda al braccio di muoversi, alle dita di stringere lentamente, fino a qua tutto ok? bene..! ora comanda al braccio, alla mano e alle dita di sincronizzarsi... avanti e indietro.. stringere lentamente.. avanti e indietro... "visto che ci sei riuscito...! porco..!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Addio!


io e te ce lo siamo gia detto 4 pagine fa...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok.. ok.... calmati. tranquillo. minchia come fai... ascolta compare oscuro, respira lentamente ok? rilassati ok? ora comanda al braccio di muoversi, alle dita di stringere lentamente, fino a qua tutto ok? bene..! ora comanda al braccio, alla mano e alle dita di sincronizzarsi... avanti e indietro.. stringere lentamente.. avanti e indietro... "visto che ci sei riuscito...! porco..!


Ma no,.le pippe una la mattina e una la sera!


----------



## gas (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dovete solo alliccare il culo e sperare che non mi rompiate mai il cazzo definitivamente!


ma con la punta della lingua  mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma con la punta della lingua  mi sono perso qualcosa?


No, devo sentire proprio la spennellata.con tutta.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,.le pippe una la mattina e una la sera!



Oh beddamatri.... parlavi del culo.. mi astengo se scivola..! troppo grande eh..! maialo..! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Mannjaia*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oh beddamatri.... parlavi del culo.. mi astengo se scivola..! troppo grande eh..! maialo..! :rotfl:


Sono un uomo apposto!


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno


see buonanotte :smile:


----------



## zanna (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno


Buongiornazzo ... :incazzato:


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno


hai cambiato il pannolino? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno al cazzo,oggi riuscite a scrivere qualcosa di sensato o di divertente?ste cazzo di forumiste riusciranno a scrivere qualcosa di interessante?Non so se scriverò oggi,mi avete ammosciato tutto!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Ottobre 2013)

*salutino*

sono solo di passaggio. Un salutino ai belli, ai brutti ed anche a Lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

Quannu u stomacu chiama u ciriveddu s'avi a fari astutari..! No, non devo andare a :gabinetto: ma al bar..! aufidesen..!


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

anch'io vado al bar: latte caldo e plasom. una goduria.


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io vado al bar: latte caldo e plasom. una goduria.


cos'è il plasom? scusa la mia ignoranza in materia :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cos'è il plasom? scusa la mia ignoranza in materia :smile:


Plasmon biscotti per bambini.......buonissimi




Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Plasmon biscotti per bambini.......buonissimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buongiorno e ben arrivata
anch'io conosco i plasmon, probabilmente in sicilia gli hanno cambiato il nome :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Ciao*



farfalla ha detto:


> Plasmon biscotti per bambini.......buonissimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il proff perplesso è in studio?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno e ben arrivata
> anch'io conosco i plasmon, probabilmente in sicilia gli hanno cambiato il nome :mrgreen:


Ok meglio che torno a lavorare.....
Non ho visto nemmeno l'errore
E infatti ero sorpresa non li conoscessi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il proff perplesso è in studio?



Deve essere in un posto dove il collegamento internet non c'è
Vogliamo aproffittarne?


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Deve essere in un posto dove il collegamento internet non c'è
> Vogliamo aproffittarne?


Mi vuoi fare litigare con proff perplesso?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok meglio che torno a lavorare.....
> Non ho visto nemmeno l'errore
> E infatti ero sorpresa non li conoscessi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh, dopo 2 figli non puoi non conoscerli


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno e ben arrivata
> anch'io conosco i plasmon, probabilmente in sicilia gli hanno cambiato il nome :mrgreen:


deficiente, già è tanto che alla mia età sappia scrivere, cosa vuoi, ho sbagliato. tu però sei poco intelligente, non come la mia amichetta Farfalla: lei sa cogliere al volo


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> deficiente, già è tanto che alla mia età sappia scrivere, cosa vuoi, ho sbagliato. tu però sei poco intelligente, non come *la mia amichetta Farfalla*.


Sono stata declassata?


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> deficiente, già è tanto che alla mia età sappia scrivere, cosa vuoi, ho sbagliato. tu però sei poco intelligente, non come la mia amichetta Farfalla.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vedi che farfalla è più amica mia che tua

mangiati i plasom?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sul seggiolone?


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono stata declassata?


ti ci manca un pezzo, riquota.


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vedi che farfalla è più amica mia che tua
> 
> mangiati i plasom?
> ...


si, uno per sbaglio l'ho infilato nel xxxxxxx (ops) della bebisitter: ha detto anche lei che sono buonissssssimi.


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, uno per sbaglio l'ho infilato nel xxxxxxx (ops) della bebisitter: ha detto anche lei che sono buonissssssimi.


però nel xxxx si sbriciolano :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però nel xxxx si sbriciolano :rotfl::rotfl:


c'ha preso gusto, li sta mangiando tutti lei. in non ci credo che li mangia perchè ogni volta che ne prende uno per mangiarlo gli scappa di andare in bagno, poi ritorna e ne prende un altro. a me fanno venire stitichezza lei dice che gli scappa. mha. continuo a mangiare prima che se li prende tutti lei, questa monella.


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> c'ha preso gusto, li sta mangiando tutti lei. in non ci credo che li mangia perchè ogni volta che ne prende uno per mangiarlo gli scappa di andare in bagno, poi ritorna e ne prende un altro. a me fanno venire stitichezza lei dice che gli scappa. mha. continuo a mangiare prima che se li prende tutti lei, questa monella.


Avete visto misscaciotta?


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> c'ha preso gusto, li sta mangiando tutti lei. in non ci credo che li mangia perchè ogni volta che ne prende uno per mangiarlo gli scappa di andare in bagno, poi ritorna e ne prende un altro. a me fanno venire stitichezza lei dice che gli scappa. mha. continuo a mangiare prima che se li prende tutti lei, questa monella.


e quando li prende esclama "ham, pappa buona"?


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avete visto misscaciotta?


oggi è un assente, mi sa che le hanno ranzato la....caciottina


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> e quando li prende esclama "ham, pappa buona"?


no, mi guarda come se volesse dirmi qualcosa, soddisfatta, prende e scappa.


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, mi guarda come se volesse dirmi qualcosa, soddisfatta, prende e scappa.


beh allora è tipo la mia che lo fa con le banane


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> beh allora è tipo la mia che lo fa con le banane


con le banane?  

aspetta che le prendo così la smette di mangiarsi i miei biscotti: vediamo se le banane le fanno lo stesso effetto.


----------



## gas (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> con le banane?
> 
> aspetta che le prendo così la smette di mangiarsi i miei biscotti: vediamo se le banane le fanno lo stesso effetto.


l'effetto credo che sia identico, la differenza sta nel tempo in cui sta in bagno


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

mannaggia la paletta, ne avevo prese due e me le ha strappate di mano. anche queste dice che la fanno scappare in bagno.  ora chiamo il papà, lui ieri giocava con la mamma a fare il dottore: vediamo se vuole giocare anche con lei.


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

adesso arriva papà

lei è uscita finalmente dal bagno, una banana c'è l'ha in mano, l'altra l'avrà mangiata di sicuro.


chissà come sta male, poverina, cammina strana, tutta con il culetto strano, poverina quasi quasi gli do il borotalco. a me lo mette sempre quando mi cambia il pannolino e mi da il bacetto sul piciollino. e come ride, anche se c'è puzza.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> oggi è un assente, mi sa che le hanno ranzato la....caciottina


miss caciotta.....non vi sopporto piu....
ti dico solo gas che per cercare una traduzione valida del verbo RANZARE sono finita su un sito/forum di testimoni di geova.....
e in che senso mi avrebbero falciato la caciotta?
vi rendete conto che non si capisce niente di quello che dite?
io vi odio....e piu di tutti odio oscuro perche mi vuole far sentire minorenne a tutti i costi....e Lui allora? che non mi ha nemmeno cheisto la carta di indentita per farmi entrare in un club di porconi?

 sono in contestazione oggi, indi per cui non faro nemmeno la pipi.
buona giornata


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> miss caciotta.....non vi sopporto piu....
> ti dico solo gas che per cercare una traduzione valida del verbo RANZARE sono finita su un sito/forum di testimoni di geova.....
> e in che senso mi avrebbero falciato la caciotta?
> vi rendete conto che non si capisce niente di quello che dite?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma lo sai che il sommo innominabile quando venne qui era ingenuamente convinto d'essere capitato nel forum dei traditori e traditrici...

fuorviato dal termine Il portale dell'infedeltà....

E poi diceva...ma cos'hanno ste qua....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma lo sai che il sommo innominabile quando venne qui era ingenuamente convinto d'essere capitato nel forum dei traditori e traditrici...
> 
> fuorviato dal termine Il portale dell'infedeltà....
> ...



auahauaha. 

Ma dimmi conte, quando manderai una delle tue.. al sommo? 

Forte la miss eh..! Dice porconi a noi.... a noi? dico.. vabbè non dico.! 





Sta zozzona..!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Si comunica*

Che, a partire dal trecentesimo post, la quota mensile sarà aumenta e portata a ( dove minchia è il tasto dell'euro? se lo sono fottuti..!) euro: 37,00( dove minchia è il tasto del cancelletto che serve per non modificare il prezzo)

Grazie per le attenzione

  Ultimo.


PS per chi volesse non pagare in cash si rivolga in MP da oscuro. 


PPS mi sa che solo qualche sadomaso/a ci andrà in MP.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che, a partire dal trecentesimo post, la quota mensile sarà aumenta e portata a ( dove minchia è il tasto dell'euro? se lo sono fottuti..!) euro: 37,00( dove minchia è il tasto del cancelletto che serve per non modificare il prezzo)
> 
> Grazie per le attenzione
> 
> ...


ti sei dimenticato di me....
io pago la tassa giovani che ovviamente e' piu bassa.....se non ricordo male e' quella sotto i 26 anni....
a quanto ammonta?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticato di me....
> io pago la tassa giovani che ovviamente e' piu bassa.....se non ricordo male e' quella sotto i 26 anni....
> a quanto ammonta?


Ma sarai lecchina....! :rotfl:

Se Lui non ha nulla da ridire direi che..... ....... ......... puoi anche non pagare. Basta che togli quell'avatar..! indovina che sembra.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sarai lecchina....! :rotfl:
> 
> Se Lui non ha nulla da ridire direi che..... ....... ......... puoi anche non pagare. Basta che togli quell'avatar..! indovina che sembra.


lo hai detto tu eh?? io ero ben lieta di dare la mia parte...
ma che pensi che mi faccio problemi?? lo so bene cosa sembra...un caffe p******ro

tie'


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo hai detto tu eh?? io ero ben lieta di dare la mia parte...
> ma che pensi che mi faccio problemi?? lo so bene cosa sembra...un caffe p******ro
> 
> tie'



:smile: :up:

Mi sa che non ti andrà tanto liscia eh...

A meno che... tutto passi inosservato e te la cavi così..


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: :up:
> 
> Mi sa che non ti andrà tanto liscia eh...
> 
> A meno che... tutto passi inosservato e te la cavi così..


non ho scritto parolacce o parole offensive o parole inventate....ho messo le stelline apposta.....


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo la tassa aumenta dal 1001esimo post.

pensaci tu a festeggiare il nuovo 1001 post, io devo scappare.




*NON LITIGATE SE POTETE: FATE I BRAVI. TUTTI. 
 *​


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2013)

della serie a volte ritornano mi ha chiamato uno che non sento da oltre un anno


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo la tassa aumenta dal 1001esimo post.
> 
> pensaci tu a festeggiare il nuovo 1001 post, io devo scappare.
> 
> ...


Ma perché son due giorni che urli?!:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> della serie a volte ritornano mi ha chiamato uno che non sento da oltre un anno


Woooow e sei rimasta basita?! Ciao simy :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo la tassa aumenta dal 1001esimo post.
> 
> pensaci tu a festeggiare il nuovo 1001 post, io devo scappare.
> 
> ...


Tranquillo non ti deluderò..! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

a


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

b


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

c


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

d


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> d


Sentì Franco ma perché ripassi l'alfabeto?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sentì Franco ma perché ripassi l'alfabeto?



Non posso parlare. poi telo dico.

Sei bellissima con sto avatar..!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché son due giorni che urli?!:singleeye:


E soprattutto perchè è convinto che ci sia qualcuno che sta litigando?:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Woooow e sei rimasta basita?! Ciao simy :smile:


si, ti giuro che manco mi ricordavo di lui... figurati... :unhappy: questo ora mi vorrà vedere....
mi ha chiamato in ufficio perchè ha detto che aveva perso il mio numero di telefono e non sapeva come rintracciarmi...allora ha pensato di cercarmi in ufficio...:unhappy: 
non ce la posso fare... 


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> della serie a volte ritornano mi ha chiamato uno che non sento da oltre un anno


A rapporto


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A rapporto


ovvio amica


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2013)

Oscuro sa pure chi è...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mo quando gleilo dico si ammazza dalle risate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ti giuro che manco mi ricordavo di lui... figurati... :unhappy: questo ora mi vorrà vedere....
> mi ha chiamato in ufficio perchè ha detto che aveva perso il mio numero di telefono e non sapeva come rintracciarmi...allora ha pensato di cercarmi in ufficio...:unhappy:
> non ce la posso fare...
> 
> ...


... non mi sembri esattamente entusiasta


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non mi sembri esattamente entusiasta



da morire


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro sa pure chi è...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mo quando gleilo dico si ammazza dalle risate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fate ridere anche me?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> da morire


vabbè ma in questi casi ci vuole tecnica. Quando ti ha chiamato per dirti che si era perso il tuo telefono, gli dovevi rispondere: mi dispiace, non posso aiutarti, l'ho perso pure io.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma in questi casi ci vuole tecnica. Quando ti ha chiamato per dirti che si era perso il tuo telefono, gli dovevi rispondere: mi dispiace, non posso aiutarti, l'ho perso pure io.


:risata:

meravigliosa questa...


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> fate ridere anche me?


 poi ti racconto


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ti giuro che manco mi ricordavo di lui... figurati... :unhappy: questo ora mi vorrà vedere....
> mi ha chiamato in ufficio perchè ha detto che aveva perso il mio numero di telefono e non sapeva come rintracciarmi...allora ha pensato di cercarmi in ufficio...:unhappy:
> non ce la posso fare...
> 
> ...


E tu dimenticati che ti ha telefonato per un anno :mrgreenoi gli rispondi :mrgreenari e patta :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non posso parlare. poi telo dico.
> 
> Sei bellissima con sto avatar..!


Grazie ciucciuzzo pure il tuo avatar attuale mi piace assai!!!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto perchè è convinto che ci sia qualcuno che sta litigando?:singleeye:


Mah chissà , pensavo qualcuno di voi avesse un barlume di idea in merito :carneval: Oppure di colpo ama follemente il* ROSSO*:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

999,3


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

999,4


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

999,5


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

999,6


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

999,7


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

999,8


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

999,9


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

1000


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Lui

che sei Monk? 

sienne


----------



## Lui (12 Ottobre 2013)

tatà


----------



## Caciottina (12 Ottobre 2013)

Auguri!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tatà
> 
> View attachment 7598


le mie più vive congratulazioni per questo bellissimo 3d :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tatà
> 
> View attachment 7598


Il compleanno tuo?  Nostro, vostro, loro ???!!! Però carina la torta Ah si se fosse il tuo ....augurissimi


----------



## Caciottina (13 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il compleanno tuo?  Nostro, vostro, loro ???!!! Però carina la torta Ah si se fosse il tuo ....augurissimi


Pagina 1000 :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Pagina 1000 :mrgreen:


Grazie miss :mrgreen: Ops SBADATA!!!!!! :carneval:allora auguri al 3Darty::applauso:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tatà
> 
> View attachment 7598




:salta:fff::salta:fff::gabinetto:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tatà
> 
> View attachment 7598


Auguri!!!! Ora arriviamo a 2000


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*

Oggi sono un po' in vena di riflessioni, onde per cui volevo comunicare a te e a chi partecipa a questo 3d che trovo ottima l'idea che sta alla sua base, e che continua a ritornare nonostante gli infiniti ot: ironizzare su noi stessi, sui nostri limiti e "mostri", prima che su quelli altrui.
Forse è proprio questo uno dei motivi portanti del suo successo e della sua durata nel tempo, per cui rinnovo i complimenti a chi l'ha aperto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oggi sono un po' in vena di riflessioni, onde per cui volevo comunicare a te e a chi partecipa a questo 3d che trovo ottima l'idea che sta alla sua base, e che continua a ritornare nonostante gli infiniti ot: ironizzare su noi stessi, sui nostri limiti e "mostri", prima che su quelli altrui.
> Forse è proprio questo uno dei motivi portanti del suo successo e della sua durata nel tempo, per cui rinnovo i complimenti a chi l'ha aperto.


BACIATEMELO!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> BACIATEMELO!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (14 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> (*penso* di no, ma forse Minerva potrebbe dire di più. )





Lui ha detto:


> aaaahhhhh.


e lo so, ho provato a smettere, ma proprio non ci riesco... come sono fatta male...


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Dott Matraini*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sembrava decoroso e gratificante scrivere il 10000 post con un bel baciatemelo,un onore per me,un onore per voi che dovreste baciarmelo ogni giorno che aprite gli occhi.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Bonjour....:dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::blank:


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*

uauuuuuuuuu.



che bel lecca lecca e che bella boccuccia


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> uauuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> che bel lecca lecca e che bella boccuccia


:mrgreen: beh gli altri sono stati bocciati tutti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembrava decoroso e gratificante scrivere il 10000 post con un bel baciatemelo,un onore per me,un onore per voi che dovreste baciarmelo ogni giorno che aprite gli occhi.



concordo, soprattutto un onore per noi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Dottoressa*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo, soprattutto un onore per noi :rotfl:


Lei mi mette in difficoltà,il nostro è un rapporto alla pari,fra noi non esistono titoli,ma stima e rispetto per la nostra riconosciuta professionalità!


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno e buona settimana :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Bonjour....:dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme::blank:


come mi piacerebbe essere un leccalecca


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno,
stamattina ho mal di testa... ottimo modo di iniziare il lunedì:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembrava decoroso e gratificante scrivere il *10000* post con un bel baciatemelo,


quando arriveremo a 10000 forse potrai sperare: per adesso *stuiti u mussu *(traduco per gli extra comunitari "hai finito non hai altro da dire")


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Io*



Lui ha detto:


> quando arriveremo a 10000 forse potrai sperare: per adesso *stuiti u mussu *(traduco per gli extra comunitari "hai finito non hai altro da dire")


Io non spero un cazzo,chi di speranza vive disperato muore,qui dentro tutto mi è dovuto,non dimenticarlo mai cicciuzzo!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno.... Già Solo per il fatto che è lunedì e mi attende una settimana di passione al lavoro so nera :incazzato: spero che a voi vada meglio


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno.... Già Solo per il fatto che è lunedì e mi attende una settimana di passione al lavoro so nera :incazzato: spero che a voi vada meglio



Abbastanza, il bagno ristoratore di ieri mattino la dice tutta. Minchia caldo..! abbiamo toccato i 33 gradi. 

In altri posti della Sicilia addirittura 37.


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbastanza, il bagno ristoratore di ieri mattino la dice tutta. Minchia caldo..! abbiamo toccato i 33 gradi.
> 
> In altri posti della Sicilia addirittura 37.


quà abbiamo toccato i 6° in alcuni posti anche i 2°
minchia freddo ah


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quà abbiamo toccato i 6° in alcuni posti anche i 2°
> *minchia freddo ah*



 Nel neretto hai messo la cadenza siciliana ? :rotfl:


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel neretto hai messo la cadenza siciliana ? :rotfl:


oh basta la, mi sono sbagliato ne :smile:


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quà abbiamo toccato i 6° in alcuni posti anche i 2°
> minchia freddo ah


sono felice per voi. ci sarà di meglio, sicuramente.:rotfl:

l'anno scorso era metà novembre quando mi sono rotto le palle di andare a fare il bagno. ero rimasto io e ..........


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Sono arrivaaaaaaatiiiiii oddiiiooooo I miracle blade 3..... il mio sogno realizzato dopo 15 anniiiiii....e' il giorno piu bello del mooooooondooooo....

Ps: gas...spiegami ranzare...soprattutto ranzare una caciotta...


----------



## gas (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono felice per voi. ci sarà di meglio, sicuramente.:rotfl:
> 
> l'anno scorso era metà novembre quando mi sono rotto le palle di andare a fare il bagno. ero rimasto io e ..........


in entrambe le situazioni, ci sono sia vantaggi che svantaggi
credo che quando ci si abitua ad un certo clima, sia difficile concepire diversità climatiche rispetto a quelli abituali


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in entrambe le situazioni, ci sono sia vantaggi che svantaggi
> credo che quando ci si abitua ad un certo clima, sia difficile concepire diversità climatiche rispetto a quelli abituali


sicuramente, però tu non vivresti meglio qui senza ghiaccio per le strade senza raggiungere i -° e così via?
anche qui in inverno abbiamo temperature basse, si va nel periodo freddo fine gennaio febbraio, di notte anche sotto lo zero, qualche grado e nelle ore notturne, però voglio dire, passati quei 3/4 mesi, durante il resto dell'anno si vive bene.
certo in estate sempre sopra ai 35° per giorni e giorni di seguito, si scoppia. non  ti dico delle punte sopra i 40°.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sicuramente, però tu non vivresti meglio qui senza ghiaccio per le strade senza raggiungere i -° e così via?
> anche qui in inverno abbiamo temperature basse, si va nel periodo freddo fine gennaio febbraio, di notte anche sotto lo zero, qualche grado e nelle ore notturne, però voglio dire, passati quei 3/4 mesi, durante il resto dell'anno si vive bene.
> certo in estate sempre sopra ai 35° per giorni e giorni di seguito, si scoppia. non  ti dico delle punte sopra i 40°.



Ehhh? aò qua male che vada tocca i setto o otto gradi..! Parlo di Palermo:smile:


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

be, nella media siamo li, 5/6/7/ ma voglio dire capita che faccia ancora più freddo.
l'anno scorso per il periodo natalizio siamo stati prossimi allo zero per una decina di giorni. inoltre, l'umidità, ti ammazza.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ma na vuota un dicievanu ca ieranu i sardignuola ar'aviri a tiesta chiù dura ri scecchi?


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

scusa perchè?


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

Con tutti gli imbrogli e tresche che succedono in questo posto, mi chiedo se tradimento.net sia un "luogo" per sofferenti traditi o per allegri traditori. Si creano e vi sono state storie varie finite più o meno bene, ma è avvenuto.
quindi si potrebbe anche pensare che siamo approdati su un luogo d'acchiappo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Mi domandavo*

Ma qua dentro chi si è sposato in una chiesa cattolica cristiana?


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma qua dentro chi si è sposato in una chiesa cattolica cristiana?


Ultimo, ma perchè?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Con tutti gli imbrogli e tresche che succedono in questo posto, mi chiedo se tradimento.net sia un "luogo" per sofferenti traditi o per allegri traditori. Si creano e vi sono state storie varie finite più o meno bene, ma è avvenuto.
> quindi si potrebbe anche pensare che siamo approdati su un luogo d'acchiappo.


E se anche fosse?
A volte siam volpi
a volte fagiani....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Con tutti gli imbrogli e tresche che succedono in questo posto, mi chiedo se tradimento.net sia un "luogo" per sofferenti traditi o per allegri traditori. Si creano e vi sono state storie varie finite più o meno bene, ma è avvenuto.
> quindi si potrebbe anche pensare che siamo approdati su un luogo d'acchiappo.


Deduzione da..?  Ogni luogo si può trasformare in luogo di acchiappo... Non è il luogo ma le intenzioni che fan la differenza


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Con tutti gli imbrogli e tresche che succedono in questo posto, mi chiedo se tradimento.net sia un "luogo" per sofferenti traditi o per allegri traditori. *Si creano e vi sono state storie varie finite più o meno bene, ma è avvenuto.
> *quindi si potrebbe anche pensare che siamo approdati su un luogo d'acchiappo.


Come in qualunque luogo di aggregazione, io credo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma qua dentro chi si è sposato in una chiesa cattolica cristiana?


IO


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Deduzione da..? Ogni luogo si può trasformare in luogo di acchiappo... Non è il luogo ma le intenzioni che fan la differenza


quoto


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, ma perchè?


Curiosità.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come in qualunque luogo di aggregazione, io credo


Poi bisogna vedere se certe storie sono vere, con fatti dimostrabili, o se siano solo leggende metropolitane
che esistono solo nella testa di certi utenti...

Che in definitiva prendono troppo sul serio il forum...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi bisogna vedere se certe storie sono vere, con fatti dimostrabili, o se siano solo leggende metropolitane
> che esistono solo nella testa di certi utenti...
> 
> Che in definitiva prendono troppo sul serio il forum...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


QUOTISSIMO
standing ovation e se posso approvo anche
MAI COME OGGI


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma qua dentro chi si è sposato in una chiesa cattolica cristiana?


io 
ma ho un'alibi...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io
> ma ho un'alibi...



Si, immagino il tuo alibi..! non me lo dire..! ( fregata) :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

io ho acchiappato Toy ma avevo le migliori intenzioni appena arrivata, giuro.
io mi sono sposata (non con toy) sul letto di casa...non ho veramente bisogno di dichiarare il mio amore eterno e fedelta davanti ad un prete o nessun altro al mondo che non sia il diretto interessato....
ma mi sposero in comune quando lo faro' per le famiglie...
salut al canut


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in entrambe le situazioni, ci sono sia vantaggi che svantaggi
> credo che quando ci si abitua ad un certo clima, sia difficile concepire diversità climatiche rispetto a quelli abituali


E' proprio cosi. Si diventa insofferenti al brutto tempo. Sto contando i giorni per tornare 'giu'' e l'intenzione e' di limitare al limite indispensabile i viaggi al nord. 

Non amo il caldo esagerato ma neppure il grigiore di questi giorni in brianza che deprimono.


Sto contagiando pure le figlie che, potessero, mi seguirebbero.


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

il bello del virtuale, più che altro delle compagnie virtuali, è che ci si può inventare di tutto, corretto o meno non sta a me giudicare, ma è così, e c'è pure chi ci casca come un cretino o cretina che sia. Il problema è poi spiegare al cretino/a di turno che spesso alcune situazioni non sono reali. Si aggiunge il fatto che in base alla storia si rischia anche parecchio. Ma fa parte del gioco.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il bello del virtuale, più che altro delle compagnie virtuali, è che ci si può inventare di tutto, corretto o meno non sta a me giudicare, ma è così, e c'è pure chi ci casca come un cretino o cretina che sia. Il problema è poi spiegare al cretino/a di turno che spesso alcune situazioni non sono reali. Si aggiunge il fatto che in base alla storia si rischia anche parecchio. Ma fa parte del gioco.


non credo che nulla vada spiegato a nessuno..
a quanto pare in questo gioco ognuno detta le proprie regole, quindi e' come se ognuno di noi stesse giocando ad un gioco diverso dall altro....
non ho capito cosa pensi che si rischi?


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa pensi che si rischi?


non posso dirti di più, sei ancora piccolina per certe cose.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non posso dirti di più, sei ancora piccolina per certe cose.


ok


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok


brava, iniziamo a capirci noi due.


vado a mensa, speriamo non ci sia da fare la coda.


a frappè.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brava, iniziamo a capirci noi due.
> 
> 
> vado a mensa, speriamo non ci sia da fare la coda.
> ...


sei tu che non hai capito...
vabbe va...vado a cercarmi uno spazio per i piccolini....magari li mi sento piu a mio agio....
(questo tuo linciaggio silenzioso non sta portando i suoi frutti...e' bene che tu lo sappia....)


----------



## viola di mare (14 Ottobre 2013)

stamattina c'ho messo 3 ore a fare delle analisi  e appena arrivata al lavoro mi hanno massacrata  solo or ora sono riuscita a leggere 

:triste:


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> stamattina c'ho messo 3 ore a fare delle analisi  e appena arrivata al lavoro mi hanno massacrata  solo or ora sono riuscita a leggere
> 
> :triste:


non è una valida giustificazione.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il bello del virtuale, più che altro delle compagnie virtuali, è che ci si può inventare di tutto, corretto o meno non sta a me giudicare, ma è così, e c'è pure chi ci casca come un cretino o cretina che sia. Il problema è poi spiegare al cretino/a di turno che spesso alcune situazioni non sono reali. Si aggiunge il fatto che in base alla storia si rischia anche parecchio. Ma fa parte del gioco.


Sai Lui,
Io ero talmente angariato e subissato
dai: " Io mi chiedo veramente chi ci sia dietro sto nick", che perso per perso feci il salto.
Così il primo che disse io so chi è il conte, si sentì dire dal pubblico, bel segreto di pulcinella.

Ma fatalità mai avuto rogne sulla mia vita privata.
Mai avuto problemi con mail, con stalker ecc..ecc.ecc.ecc...

io no padroni a cui rendermi conto...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

Il caldo sta diventando insopportabile. L'air l'ho appena accesa, quasi quasi sto cominciando a invidiare qualcuno/a.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

*ultimo*

addirittura?
secondo me non e' giusto.....fate prima a chiedere a quelle persone di non intromettersi....siamo tutti adulti...


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> addirittura?
> secondo me non e' giusto.....fate prima a chiedere a quelle persone di non intromettersi....siamo tutti adulti...


hai ragione


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


>


si è proprio così.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> addirittura?
> secondo me non e' giusto.....fate prima a chiedere a quelle persone di non intromettersi....siamo tutti adulti...


Ti racconto una storiella miss.

Circa venti anni fa mi trovavo vicino Genova a lavorare, era ottobre e arrivati alle feste di Natale scesi a casa in Sicilia.

Non salì più a lavorare con mio zio che era appartante in Liguria, mi fu detto soltanto che il lavoro non andava e che mi avrebbe telefonato appena fosse andata meglio.

A distanza di circa vent'anni mia madre mi confessa: Clà tuo zio ti ha accusato di aver rubato dentro casa sua dei soldi. Miss io ero totalmente estraneo di tutto ciò ed ero l'unico a non sapere la verità, anche perchè mia madre sapeva che non ero un ladro e sapeva esattamente che con un'accusa del genere sarei partito per Genova a rompere le corna a mio zio. Comunque appresa la notizia ho telefonato a mio zio dicendogliene quattro, e dicendogli anche di non farsi mai più vedere a Palermo nei paraggi di casa mia, perchè se lo avessi visto gli avrei dato anche gli interessi..! E, nel frattempo vedendo a turno i parenti mi sono sciacquato la bocca. 

Miss che non mi si accusi di nulla fino a  quando non si è sicuri di qualcosa. Perchè io la verità la ricerco e la menzogna l'allontano. 

Mio zio fino ad adesso non si è fatto nè vedere nè sentire, anche lui mi conosce bene e sa..!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si è proprio così.


mi sa che si e' sbagliata e non ha letto bene il nick
no a parte tutto.....credo davvero che sia piu giusto e RISPETTOSO nei confronti dell intero forum chiedere a chi non e' gradito di tirarsi fuori da certe conversazioni....e' anche vero che se bisogna dire qualcos di cosi privato tanto vale non farlo in un forum, pero...ricordatevi che nessuno ha piacere a stare dove non e' voluto...quindi basta chiedere...sempre per favore eh....


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti racconto una storiella miss.
> 
> Circa venti anni fa mi trovavo vicino Genova a lavorare, era ottobre e arrivati alle feste di Natale scesi a casa in Sicilia.
> 
> ...


scusa claudio....scusa....di cosa ti avrei accusato? in primis...
in secundis, scusa ma ho avuto un weekend difficile e non ci sto tanto con la testa, cosa c'entra questo con quello che ti ho scritto? me lo spieghi meglio per favore...


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi sa che si e' sbagliata* e non ha letto bene il nic*k
> no a parte tutto.....credo davvero che sia piu giusto e RISPETTOSO nei confronti dell intero forum chiedere a chi non e' gradito di tirarsi fuori da certe conversazioni....e' anche vero che se bisogna dire qualcos di cosi privato tanto vale non farlo in un forum, pero...ricordatevi che nessuno ha piacere a stare dove non e' voluto...quindi basta chiedere...sempre per favore eh....


segnatelo bimba: non sbaglio mai:singleeye:
e m'interessano le idee per prima cosa


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi sa che si e' sbagliata e non ha letto bene il nick
> no a parte tutto.....credo davvero che sia piu giusto e RISPETTOSO nei confronti dell intero forum chiedere a chi non e' gradito di tirarsi fuori da certe conversazioni....e' anche vero che se bisogna dire qualcos di cosi privato tanto vale non farlo in un forum, pero...ricordatevi che nessuno ha piacere a stare dove non e' voluto...quindi basta chiedere...sempre per favore eh....



:up: T.A weeeee tradotto, ti adoro..!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> segnatelo bimba: non sbaglio mai:singleeye:
> e m'interessano le idee per prima cosa


lo so scherzavo


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa claudio....scusa....di cosa ti avrei accusato? in primis...
> in secundis, scusa ma ho avuto un weekend difficile e non ci sto tanto con la testa, cosa c'entra questo con quello che ti ho scritto? me lo spieghi meglio per favore...



Non era riferito a te..! sto solo sfogandomi :smile::rotfl: mi permetti no?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non era riferito a te..! sto solo sfogandomi :smile::rotfl: mi permetti no?


certo....lo sai che io ti "ascolto sempre"


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo....lo sai che io ti "ascolto sempre"



 A finisci i sucari u licca licca..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non era riferito a te..! sto solo sfogandomi :smile::rotfl: mi permetti no?


vedi, caro, è proprio questo tipo di sfogo che crea le incomprensioni ed è controproducente ad eventuali chiarimenti.

in questo posto, così come in altri simili dove vige solamente la scrittura, male interpretare le parole è facilissimo perchè non hai cognizione delle smorfie.  

*mi fermo qui e non rispondo a varie ed ventuali. 

*buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi, caro, è proprio questo tipo di sfogo che crea le incomprensioni ed è controproducente ad eventuali chiarimenti.
> 
> in questo posto, così come in altri simili dove vige solamente la scrittura, male interpretare le parole è facilissimo perchè non hai cognizione delle smorfie.
> 
> ...



Si ti credo. Ma basta anche credere a me quando scrivo si tratta solo di sfogo. Comunque si, spesso nascono equivoci che non conosciamo e di cui non vorremmo farne parte. 

V iettati a mari va..!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

Esco pure io.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

ehm....fate pace col cervello belli miei...o lecco il culo o il lecca lecca....non posso fare entrambe le cose....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il bello del virtuale, più che altro delle compagnie virtuali, è che ci si può inventare di tutto, corretto o meno non sta a me giudicare, ma è così, e c'è pure chi ci casca come un cretino o cretina che sia. Il problema è poi spiegare al cretino/a di turno che spesso alcune situazioni non sono reali. Si aggiunge il fatto che in base alla storia si rischia anche parecchio. Ma fa parte del gioco.


Vero ma fa parte del gioco ... L'alternativa sarebbe evitare certi postacci :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Ottobre 2013)

Non piu' andrai farfallone amoroso, notte e giorno d'intorno girando, delle belle turbando il riposo........narcisetto adoncino d'amor!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2013)

.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


Buooonnnniiiii accipicchia


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

per fortuna oggi era il giorno di chiusura infrasettimanale.riposo.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


Pura poesia


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per fortuna oggi era il giorno di chiusura infrasettimanale.riposo.


Vuoi che animiamo anche questo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per fortuna oggi era il giorno di chiusura infrasettimanale.riposo.


guarda che se vuoi ci mettiamo un attimo a portare una ventata di brio anche qui :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi che animiamo anche questo? :mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> guarda che se vuoi ci mettiamo un attimo a portare una ventata di brio anche qui :mrgreen:


v'ho detto ch'è chiuso. posso aprire appositamente per voi due, le mie amichette, per offrirvi una cosa buona da gustare: so che vi piace.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> v'ho detto ch'è chiuso. posso aprire appositamente per voi due, le mie amichette, per offrirvi una cosa buona da gustare: so che vi piace.



siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> v'ho detto ch'è chiuso. posso aprire appositamente per voi due, le mie amichette, per offrirvi una cosa buona da gustare: so che vi piace.



siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

e te pareva .....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buooonnnniiiii accipicchia





Hellseven ha detto:


> Pura poesia



Sono un nulla in confronto a quello che i bar mostrano nelle vetrine. Riuscite a capire ora le difficoltà di scelta di un povero siculo..??


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono un nulla in confronto a quello che i bar mostrano nelle vetrine. Riuscite a capire ora le difficoltà di scelta di un povero siculo..??


Ma ti posso chiamare?hai quella voce da..............!


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

quando poi è come te, senza limiti, meglio farti un vestito che invitarti a pranzo.


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti posso chiamare?hai quella voce da*..............*!



da?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti posso chiamare?hai quella voce da..............!



Smettila.. o cedo... la tua mica è da meno.. calda sicura da macho....

Senti evitiamo altrimenti mi sa che non la smetti di corteggiarmi..! e.. potrei cedere..!

























































Ma manco se tu fossi l'unico uomo rimasto al mondo e con il dono di procreare..! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> da?


Muto o parlo della tua voce e... della folta criniera..!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> da?


Da...........................................................!


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da...........................................................!



ahahahah, chiarissimo.


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Muto o parlo della tua voce e... della folta criniera..!


puoi anche parlarne, lo so ch'è l'invidia che ti fa dire così.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> puoi anche parlarne, lo so ch'è l'invidia che ti fa dire così.


Vuoi che dico io com è la tua voce...................???


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> puoi anche parlarne, lo so ch'è l'invidia che ti fa dire così.


cmq siamo già in troppi, non dovevamo essere io te e farfy?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando poi è come te, senza limiti, meglio farti un vestito che invitarti a pranzo.



Allora, momento di cultura ok? si lo so siamo su terra terra.. ma vabbè..

Il caldo aumenta la voglia e il desiderio di cibo. Qua siamo in Sicilia dove il caldo la fa da padrone. E noi provenienti dai pesci abbiamo ancora dentro noi quelle caratteristiche che tutt'oggi i pesci stessi mantengono..!

Ok finito il momento delle minchiate.. quasi quasi vado a guardarmi qualche vetrina..


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq siamo già in troppi, non dovevamo essere io te e farfy?


avete lasciato la porta aperta, non è mica colpa mia.


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Oggi*

Mi state annoiando già da un pò,mi state esautorando lo scroto,vi trovo sciatti e imbelli,odorate di putrido,mi avete disarcionato i coglioni.Oggi provo quasi odio per voi!Scriverò poco o nulla,merde!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi state annoiando già da un pò,mi state esautorando lo scroto,vi trovo sciatti e imbelli,odorate di putrido,mi avete disarcionato i coglioni.Oggi provo quasi odio per voi!Scriverò poco o nulla,merde!



Io oggi invece come tutti gli altri giorni mi sento bene. La foto del cretino poi..... è fantastica, mi ricorda la nascita di un altro mio figlio. E... prendendo spunto dal fatto che i due figli sono ancor più belli della foto che ha messo il cretino... faccio salti di gioia..! 

PS. fa caldo troppo caldo. Ma come devo fare?


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io oggi invece come tutti gli altri giorni mi sento bene. La foto del cretino poi..... è fantastica, mi ricorda la nascita di un altro mio figlio. E... prendendo spunto dal fatto che i due figli sono ancor più belli della foto che ha messo il cretino... faccio salti di gioia..!
> 
> PS. fa caldo troppo caldo. Ma come devo fare?


Un bidè con l'acqua fredda?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un bidè con l'acqua fredda?


Un bagno a mare? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

cos'ha le emorroidi? 


ah.......... capisco.


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io oggi invece come tutti gli altri giorni mi sento bene. La foto del cretino poi..... è fantastica, mi ricorda la nascita di un altro mio figlio. E... prendendo spunto dal fatto che i due figli sono ancor più belli della foto che ha messo il cretino... faccio salti di gioia..!
> 
> *PS. fa caldo troppo caldo. Ma come devo fare?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> fatti un bella doccia rinfrescante :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un bidè con l'acqua fredda?


quello serve più che altro a sciacquare le palle o a raffreddare le voglie


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quello serve più che altro a sciacquare le palle o a raffreddare le voglie


allora .......... :rotfl:non è proprio .............. :rotfl: indicato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quello serve più che altro a sciacquare le palle o a raffreddare le voglie



Quindi mi sa che... devono sciacquarle loro... visto il poco uso... una toccatina non guasta.:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi mi sa che... devono sciacquarle loro... visto il poco uso... una toccatina non guasta.:mrgreen:


loro chi?


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

*EVITIAMO INUTILI DISCUSSIONI.*


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> allora .......... :rotfl:non è proprio .............. :rotfl: indicato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è indicato eccome, altrimenti al bar non riesce ad avvicinarsi al bancone per prendere il caffè :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Certo*



Lui ha detto:


> *EVITIAMO INUTILI DISCUSSIONI.*


E allora non ti leggeremo più?


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *EVITIAMO INUTILI DISCUSSIONI.*


ke sciacquapalle che sei ....... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

la combriccola, dei rompi coglioni. siete due, anche più di due, rompicoglioni.


ma ................. combriccola si può dire?


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

*lui*

il tuo avatar rappresenta la scena di te che baci il culo di Oscuro? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> la combriccola, dei rompi coglioni. siete due, anche più di due, rompicoglioni.
> 
> 
> ma ................. combriccola si può dire?


Quello che si può dire o non si può dire è cosa che decido solo io!


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Dottor gas*



gas ha detto:


> il tuo avatar rappresenta la scena di te che baci il culo di Oscuro? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Ma le donne o pseudo tali oggi non ci sono?solo ultimo?


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la combriccola, dei rompi coglioni. siete due, anche più di due, rompicoglioni.
> 
> 
> ma ................. combriccola si può dire?


si può dire se la intendi in senso positivo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello che si può dire o non si può dire è cosa che decido solo io!


Baciami il culo stronzo..

































prima vuoi sentire la voce al cell? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma le donne o pseudo tali oggi non ci sono?solo ultimo?


non sono più le donne di una volta
ieri sera hanno fatto sesso e oggi riposano... sono stanche, sbattute, hanno gli occhi pesti, non riescono a deambulare.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Baciami il culo stronzo..
> bacio il culo solo alle donne!
> 
> 
> ...


Chiaro?


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Seeee*



gas ha detto:


> non sono più le donne di una volta
> ieri sera hanno fatto sesso e oggi riposano... sono stanche, sbattute, hanno gli occhi pesti, non riescono a deambulare.... :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma de che?Queste secondo me si sono dimenticate le fattezze di un pisello,parlano parlano...neanche si ricordano più....


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

la voce? tu la chiami voce quella li? sembra un'oca che starnazza: senza offesa per le oche. 



si intende.


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma de che?Queste secondo me si sono dimenticate le fattezze di un pisello,parlano parlano...neanche si ricordano più....


vuoi dire?
secondo me non è così
sono furbette


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non sono più le donne di una volta
> ieri sera hanno fatto sesso e oggi riposano... sono stanche, sbattute, hanno gli occhi pesti, non riescono a deambulare.... :rotfl::rotfl:



e tu a farti le seghe..!

M baciami il culo pure tu va..! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma le donne o pseudo tali oggi non ci sono?solo ultimo?



Ti amo....


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e tu a farti le seghe..!
> 
> M baciami il culo pure tu va..! :rotfl:


anche, bisogna alternare caro mio

non sai vivere :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche, bisogna alternare caro mio
> 
> non sai vivere :mrgreen:



Te l'appoggio..! 

Una persona una volta scrisse.... farsi una sega di tanto in tanto pensando al sesso fatto la volta prima, è fantastico..!


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio..!
> 
> Una persona una volta scrisse.... farsi una sega di tanto in tanto* pensando al sesso fatto la volta prima*, è fantastico..!


ma anche no


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una persona una volta scrisse.... farsi una sega di tanto in tanto pensando al sesso fatto la volta prima, è fantastico..!


Riuscite a farvi le seghe pensando alla prima sega che vi siete fatti?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Riuscite a farvi le seghe pensando alla prima sega che vi siete fatti?



Francamente no.

Poi se vuoi dire che è strano farsi una sega dopo aver fatto sesso, io non ho scritto questo.


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

siete un pugno d'arrapati.

ma ............. grazia di dio...................... niente?


cu tanta e cu nente


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

'ngiorno.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

*che ve ne pare?*


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> View attachment 7618



Ti somiglia..!


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro hai detto coglione a Bender stamattina? hai fatto il tuo dovere?


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti somiglia..!


chi dei due?



vaiu a mangiari. arancina mozzarella e prosciutto.

a facciazza vostrra.


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> 'ngiorno.... :mrgreen:


buongiorno né


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro hai detto coglione a Bender stamattina? hai fatto il tuo dovere?


Lui,mi spiace ora vado!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> chi dei due?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Affogati..! tanto ora sto bene e posso anche io mangiare tutto! Strurusu e strunzu..!


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno né


sono solo di passaggio


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono solo di passaggio



 mizzeca..! perchè sto pessimismo? :rotfl:

Io mi tocco si sa mai...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono solo di passaggio


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPmJ8e2abig


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPmJ8e2abig


non vedo i video dall'ufficio... cos'è?


----------



## viola di mare (16 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vuoi dire?
> secondo me non è così
> sono furbette





:yes:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non vedo i video dall'ufficio... cos'è?


Quel video di te che ti masturbi voluttuosamente.


----------



## viola di mare (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> View attachment 7618


ma è terribile... :bleah:


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

viola come stai? ti sei ripresa?


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quel video di te che ti masturbi voluttuosamente.


ah ok tesoro :rotfl:


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quel video di te che ti masturbi voluttuosamente.


scommetto che le riprese sono state fatte da yuma :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti:smile:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti:smile:




:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti:smile:


Oggi avete finito di litigare o si riparte?


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti:smile:


svegliata tardi oggi.... come mai? 

questa notte hai fatto le ore piccole?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi avete finito di litigare o si riparte?


Vuoi che litighiamo io e te? :mrgreen:



gas ha detto:


> svegliata tardi oggi.... come mai?
> 
> questa notte hai fatto le ore piccole?



Avrei voluto fare tardi..............................


----------



## gas (16 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi che litighiamo io e te? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè, voi donne siete sempre molto enigmatiche


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Spero che un carissimo amico abbia acidità e la cacarella connessa. 

Hai pagato al bar?


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

macchè, niente rosticceria stamattina, un umile cornetto integrale al miele. una schiefezza, solo perchè avevo famazza.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> macchè, niente rosticceria stamattina, un umile cornetto integrale al miele. una schiefezza, solo perchè avevo famazza.



auhauhauahhaahaha


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

mi rifaccio a pranzo: forse.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Troppo caldo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ngiorno..!

Il caldo continua, i bar sono tutti aperti e la testa sembra passare sempre attraverso poche cose.... caldo, bar sesso bar caldo sesso caldo bar....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno..!
> 
> Il caldo continua, i bar sono tutti aperti e la testa sembra passare sempre attraverso poche cose.... caldo, bar sesso bar caldo sesso caldo bar....


Buongiorno:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno:mrgreen:


Se.. se... buongiorno mi dice... RUFFIANA!! ma io ti ho capito sai... ok sei gentile graziosa col sesso virtuale una favola.... ok gustati questi


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se.. se... buongiorno mi dice... RUFFIANA!! ma io ti ho capito sai... ok sei gentile graziosa col sesso virtuale una favola.... ok gustati questi


Ma quello di ieri solo assaggio fu....non mi ero mancp levata il.reggipoppe.....non si puo dire sesso da fabple se le poppo non sono all aria...ahahha

Grazie per il caffe con la bella siculia....meglio dell mia tazzina tnato criticata


----------



## Lui (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno:mrgreen:


c'è stata qualcuna che ha detto
 che t'eri rotta la patata mentr'eri sul letto
che te n'eri annata ed invece sei tornata



buondì.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> c'è stata qualcuna che ha detto
> che t'eri rotta la patata mentr'eri sul letto
> che te n'eri annata ed invece sei tornata
> 
> ...



Si dicono tante cose su di me...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma quello di ieri solo assaggio fu....non mi ero mancp levata il.reggipoppe.....non si puo dire sesso da fabple se le poppo non sono all aria...ahahha
> 
> Grazie per il caffe con la bella siculia....meglio dell mia tazzina tnato criticata


Oggi rimediamo..







Lui ha detto:


> c'è stata qualcuna che ha detto
> che t'eri rotta la patata mentr'eri sul letto
> che te n'eri annata ed invece sei tornata
> 
> ...


L'erba tinta un sicca mai..! e nuatri erba tinta semu... ! 

Però ha un reggipoppe... mmmmmmm


----------



## gas (17 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno :mrgreen:

terminate le vendite online? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> buongiorno :mrgreen:
> 
> terminate le vendite online? :mrgreen:


Si,adesso si venderà il culo porta a porta!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno :mrgreen:
> 
> terminate le vendite online? :mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> Si,adesso si venderà il culo porta a porta!



auahahhahahaahahahaha


----------



## gas (17 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,adesso si venderà il culo porta a porta!


bene, allora se suonano alla porta non apro :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> bene, allora se suonano alla porta non apro :mrgreen:[/QUOTEIo aprirei per la scena pietosa,7 euro per un culo avvizzito....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bene, allora se suonano alla porta non apro :mrgreen:[/QUOTEIo aprirei per la scena pietosa,7 euro per un culo avvizzito....:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

Il solito problema mi assilla...! non c'è la faccio più....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il solito problema mi assilla...! non c'è la faccio più....!!!!!!!!!


il caldo ve? ammarati


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> il caldo ve? ammarati



No tesoro, non il caldo anche se c'è. Ma ogni mattina ho il solito problema, sta diventando come un incubo, seriamente tesoro... è quasi come un incubo; sai quando ogni notte sogni la stessa cosa? gira e gira e rigira e ti si presenta sempre lo stesso sogno a tormentarti? ecco io ogni mattina ho sempre la stessa vetrina di rosticceria gelateria panineria stigghioleria :smile: pasticceria che...... mi tormentano..! io mangerei pure tutto eh..! ma che cazzo sono magro e senza un filo di panza.. mavaffanculo va..!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No tesoro, non il caldo anche se c'è. Ma ogni mattina ho il solito problema, sta diventando come un incubo, seriamente tesoro... è quasi come un incubo; sai quando ogni notte sogni la stessa cosa? gira e gira e rigira e ti si presenta sempre lo stesso sogno a tormentarti? ecco io ogni mattina ho sempre la stessa vetrina di rosticceria gelateria panineria stigghioleria :smile: pasticceria che...... mi tormentano..! io mangerei pure tutto eh..! ma che cazzo sono magro e senza un filo di panza.. mavaffanculo va..!


scusa ma la stigghiuola fa schifo...mi ricordo che ci stava una fiolastrocca siculiana con qwuesta parola...sono le interiora di qualcosa vero?
pure io mangio come un proco suino e non metto su mezzo kilo...pensa che tutti i giorni finito di lavorare alle 5.30 mi mangio un panino da mcdonalds....un double cheesbrurger...tutti i giorni...
sto in formissima.....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa ma la stigghiuola fa schifo...mi ricordo che ci stava una fiolastrocca siculiana con qwuesta parola...sono le interiora di qualcosa vero?
> pure io mangio come un proco suino e non metto su mezzo kilo...pensa che tutti i giorni finito di lavorare alle 5.30 mi mangio un panino da mcdonalds....un double cheesbrurger...tutti i giorni...
> sto in formissima.....



Le stigghiola si esatto brava. interiora di agnello prezzemolo sale, li cuoci alla brace e mangi condendo con limone e altro sale.... una delizia per il palato... e il sanguinaccio? voglio morireeeeeeeeeeeeee..!! e u pani ca meusa? continuo? Vorrei avere la panza come quella di Bud Spencer..!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le stigghiola si esatto brava. interiora di agnello prezzemolo sale, li cuoci alla brace e mangi condendo con limone e altro sale.... una delizia per il palato... e il sanguinaccio? voglio morireeeeeeeeeeeeee..!! e u pani ca meusa? continuo? Vorrei avere la panza come quella di Bud Spencer..!


sanguinaccio mia mamma me lo faceva da piccola ma lo vomitavo semopre e lei si ostinava a propinarmelo...bah....
ma.....le polpette di neonata.............io la prima volta le ho mangiate li.....in un ristorante...ma quelle erano neonata e ....mm.....maccheroneddu.....puo essere? i pescionili piccoli piccoli che te li mangi interi fritti e non....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sanguinaccio mia mamma me lo faceva da piccola ma lo vomitavo semopre e lei si ostinava a propinarmelo...bah....
> ma.....le polpette di neonata.............io la prima volta le ho mangiate li.....in un ristorante...ma quelle erano neonata e ....mm.....maccheroneddu.....puo essere? i pescionili piccoli piccoli che te li mangi interi fritti e non....


La neonata-nunnata è il pesce piccolissimo che si fa a polpette o si usa come condimento per gli spaghetti.

U maccarruneddu è un po più grosso ma si mangia intero si frigge si mangia e.. semettilaaa!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La neonata-nunnata è il pesce piccolissimo che si fa a polpette o si usa come condimento per gli spaghetti.
> 
> U maccarruneddu è un po più grosso ma si mangia intero si frigge si mangia e.. semettilaaa!!


io vado al bar....ma che bar poi....qui nojn esistono i bar....le burrerie esistono....i dolci di qui sono 99% burro e il resto farina uovo etc etc...sche schifo...
no vado a farmi una english breakfast, che ti diro, non e' male.....
uova strapazzate, salsicce, bacon, fagioli, pomodor funghi pane tostato burro, tutto in un piatto solo....
che buono.....
ninniamo......


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io vado al bar....ma che bar poi....qui nojn esistono i bar....le burrerie esistono....i dolci di qui sono 99% burro e il resto farina uovo etc etc...sche schifo...
> no vado a farmi una english breakfast, che ti diro, non e' male.....
> uova strapazzate, salsicce, bacon, fagioli, pomodor funghi pane tostato burro, tutto in un piatto solo....
> che buono.....
> ninniamo......


Si vado anche io..! Bye bye.


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

Probabilmente sto per fare la cazzata del secolo... ma o la va o la spacca


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Probabilmente sto per fare la cazzata del secolo... ma o la va o la spacca


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


fatto.....


----------



## Lui (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> fatto.....


e quindi?


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e quindi?


e quindi attendo l'esito...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi attendo l'esito...


Brava. Chi nn risica non rosica...no play no game..


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi attendo l'esito...



Se ancora non è successo niente mi sa che la Lazio c'entra qualcosa:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Probabilmente sto per fare la cazzata del secolo... ma o la va o la spacca



e non mi dici nulla???

:blank::triste::blank:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ancora non è successo niente mi sa che la Lazio c'entra qualcosa:rotfl::rotfl:


:risata:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e non mi dici nulla???
> 
> :blank::triste::blank:


è la cosa che ti devo raccontare


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Brava. Chi nn risica non rosica...no play no game..



:yes:


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi attendo l'esito...


Non sarai mica


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non sarai mica




ma che sei pazzo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non sarai mica


Che fai? Gufi?


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che sei pazzo


Lo ammetto un pochetto si :risata:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Lo ammetto un pochetto si :risata:


guarda è praticamente impossibile :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai? Gufi?


Ti sembro il tipo? :tigufo:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

vabbè... allora non vi racconto più nulla:unhappy:


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè... allora non vi racconto più nulla:unhappy:


:umile::umiledue::umile::triste: dai scherzavo ....


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :umile::umiledue::umile::triste: dai scherzavo ....


:kiss:


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che sei pazzo




:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Simy ha detto:


> vabbè... allora non vi racconto più nulla:unhappy:


:clava:


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :clava:


Occhio ragazza :kungfu:


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:


:confuso:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :clava:



a te si.. tu che c'entri


----------



## viola di mare (17 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a te si.. tu che c'entri


:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ancora non è successo niente mi sa che la Lazio c'entra qualcosa:rotfl::rotfl:


io vado a controllare il livello del napalm nelle bombole......


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io vado a controllare il livello del napalm nelle bombole......


Mi sembra una buona idea:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io vado a controllare il livello del napalm nelle bombole......


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Il caldo continua.... la panza non cresce e ieri sera...... ieri sera, qualcosa di divino è successo.
Un amico pescatore mi viene a trovare al lavoro e mi porta i mmuccuna ,( murici)- ( si bravi sono andato a cercare su google :mrgreen: )  ne ho comprato un chilo e mezzo al costo di 25 euro ( staminchia) 

Bolliti con soltanto una foglia d'alloro e del sale per dieci minuti al cominciare dal bollore dell'acqua. Io e mio figlio ci siamo deliziati...... non ho mangiato più nulla perchè tutti gli altri sapori sembravano insipidi.

Signori la goduria del mare dentro il palato, indescrivibile..!


----------



## gas (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il caldo continua.... la panza non cresce e ieri sera...... ieri sera, qualcosa di divino è successo.
> Un amico pescatore mi viene a trovare al lavoro e mi porta i mmuccuna ,( murici)- ( si bravi sono andato a cercare su google :mrgreen: ) ne ho comprato un chilo e mezzo al costo di 25 euro ( staminchia)
> 
> Bolliti con soltanto una foglia d'alloro e del sale per dieci minuti al cominciare dal bollore dell'acqua. Io e mio figlio ci siamo deliziati...... non ho mangiato più nulla perchè tutti gli altri sapori sembravano insipidi.
> ...


ti invidio, deve essere stato un piacere per il palato


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti invidio, deve essere stato un piacere per il palato





Ora vedrai che arrivano altri che provano piacere diversamente.


----------



## gas (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora vedrai che arrivano altri che provano piacere diversamente.


concordo


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

quelli dopo averli leggermente sbollentati, dovevi tirarli fuori dal guscio e terminare la cottura in padella con uno spicchio d'aglio e parte della loro acqua di cottura, filtrata, prezzemolo e un po di concentrato di pomodoro e mezzo bicchiere di vino: poi ci condivi la pasta. 

tipo le vongole.


tajia 'nsignari tutti cosi iu: u dannu 'n è tantu chissu, ma è ca poi ........................... ti pierdu.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quelli dopo averli leggermente sbollentati, dovevi tirarli fuori dal guscio e terminare la cottura in padella con uno spicchio d'aglio e parte della loro acqua di cottura, filtrata, prezzemolo e un po di concentrato di pomodoro e mezzo bicchiere di vino: poi ci condivi la pasta.
> 
> tipo le vongole.
> 
> ...



Anatema...!!

Ma è puru n'avutra maniera pi mancialli ca canuscieva. Solo che li mangio solo io e il figlio grande che li ha mangiati per la prima volta. La prossima seguo il tuo consiglio. 

Mi manca la cucina ri me matrii...! qualche volta mi prendo le ferie e parto solo, vitto e alloggio gratis da mamma.!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

Essendo io un terra terra (e me ne vanto) questa la pubblico qua


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

comunque bolliti come li hai mangiato tu, sono ottimi. 

potevi anche guastarli ad insalata, sai tipo il polipo, aglio olio limone pepe nero carote e sadano. che delizia.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> comunque bolliti come li hai mangiato tu, sono ottimi.
> 
> potevi anche guastarli ad insalata, sai tipo il polipo, aglio olio limone pepe nero carote e sadano. che delizia.



Smettiamola altrimenti poi pensano che lo facciamo apposta.

Ma domani vai al mare ?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Essendo io un terra terra (e me ne vanto) questa la pubblico qua
> 
> 
> View attachment 7626




auhauhauahahaah


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

H7 buondì caro. 

mi sono sempre chiesto cosa abbia avuto a che fare con loro la FORD.


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Smettiamola altrimenti poi pensano che lo facciamo apposta.
> 
> Ma domani vai al mare ?



CRETINO, apposte si scrive staccato, a posta. correggi che se ti legge Minerva ci appizzi na mala figura.

domani purtroppo ho altro da fare. mi sa che salta e anche domenica.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

*per Lui ed Ultimo*

mi state veramente sulle palle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dai continuate ad aprire e chiudere discussioni!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sei proprio un cretino..! La ford è americana, e inizialmente in America si scopava in auto. Dove fanno le macchine più grandi e comode nel mondo? 

Mi spiego meglio va: Originariamente le puttane scopavano in macchine, ok? dopo si sono evolute, ok? dopo sono nate le escort tra le quali la cosworth ...!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei proprio un cretino..! La ford è americana, e inizialmente in America si scopava in auto. Dove fanno le macchine più grandi e comode nel mondo?
> 
> Mi spiego meglio va: Originariamente le puttane scopavano in macchine, ok? dopo si sono evolute, ok? dopo sono nate le escort tra le quali la cosworth ...!





:blu:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi state veramente sulle palle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> dai continuate ad aprire e chiudere discussioni!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



evidentemente non hanno un cazzo da fare


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> CRETINO, apposte si scrive staccato, a posta. correggi che se ti legge Minerva ci appizzi na mala figura.
> 
> domani purtroppo ho altro da fare. mi sa che salta e anche domenica.


Io non correggo proprio nulla..! e la posta mi sta sulla ciolla..!e ti assicuro anche alla minni, quindi cancella tu dove si legge posta.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :blu:


Sei ignorante..!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei ignorante..!



ce sarai! e apposta si scrive tutto attaccato, googlalo!!!

:culo:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ce sarai! e apposta si scrive tutto attaccato, googlalo!!!
> 
> :culo:



 Che sei bella viola..! miiizzeca che sei bella..!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo e Lui*

vi avverto che sto mettendo a punto un incantesimo per non farvelo alzare più se non la smettete di aprire e chiudere discussioni...

non vi ho mai detto che sono una fattucchiera???


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vi avverto che sto mettendo a punto un incantesimo per non farvelo alzare più se non la smettete di aprire e chiudere discussioni...
> 
> non vi ho mai detto che sono una fattucchiera???



Qaundo devi minacciare minaccia bene.

Echhecchez così minacci solo me..!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qaundo devi minacciare minaccia bene.
> 
> Echhecchez così minacci solo me..!



io minaccio entrambi


 :coglione: questo non avverrà più se non la finite!


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2013)

*ciao!*

Che succede stamattina? Tutto ok? Qualche grana a lavoro, a casa tutti bene?
Mi sembrate un po' più fuori del solito... e pensavo che ce ne volesse...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che succede stamattina? Tutto ok? Qualche grana a lavoro, a casa tutti bene?
> Mi sembrate un po' più fuori del solito... e pensavo che ce ne volesse...


:calcio:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che succede stamattina? Tutto ok? Qualche grana a lavoro, a casa tutti bene?
> Mi sembrate un po' più fuori del solito... e pensavo che ce ne volesse...



è venerdì tesoro bello e questi abitano in riva al mare, sono già entrati in clima WE


io invece sto in modalita sclero, qui a Roma tra partita e scipero e cortei... mmmmmmm :embolo:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> è venerdì tesoro bello e questi abitano in riva al mare, sono già entrati in clima WE
> 
> 
> io invece sto in modalita sclero, qui a Roma tra partita e *scipero *e cortei... mmmmmmm :embolo:



 controllo su google :rotfl:

:risata:


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :culo:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Che sei bella viola..! miiizzeca che sei bella..!


Ultimo................................. non è il suo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo................................. non è il suo.



Tu come lo sai?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che succede stamattina? Tutto ok? Qualche grana a lavoro, a casa tutti bene?
> Mi sembrate un po' più fuori del solito... e pensavo che ce ne volesse...


Naaaaaaaaaaa secondo me trattasi di andropausa...  effetti collaterali non gestibili


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> controllo su google :rotfl:
> 
> :risata:




:bleble:



Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo................................. non è il suo.



il mio è decisamente più bello :blank:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaaaa secondo me trattasi di andropausa...  effetti collaterali non gestibili


:calcio:


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu come lo sai?


Hai presente la pecorina di Minerva? lo so, lo so.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Hai presente la pecorina di Minerva? lo so, lo so.


ti credo sulla parola. In questo caso parola santissima e rispettabile, parlo di "pecorina" non fraintendiamo..!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Discorsi tra uomini*

Compa ma tu te la depili ?


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compa ma tu te la depili ?


SI.

la prima volta mi faccio fare la ceretta  poi vado di SICCHE A PILE. 

è un piacere.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SI.
> 
> la prima volta mi faccio fare la ceretta  poi vado di SICCHE A PILE.
> 
> è un piacere.



Sei davvero un porco..! sono senza parole..!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Me ne vado al bar, troppa serietà, poca voglia di scherzare, solo depressione, solo voglia di litigare, solo sfoghi.

Minchia pare che fossimo in un forum sul tradimento..! 

Bye bye..


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Se al bar incontri Miss Love and Peace, salutamela.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Se al bar incontri Miss Love and Peace, salutamela.


LO SAI DOVE TE LI PUOI METTERE I SALUTI SI? ECCO....
ORA VAI IN PACE E VAI PURE A SCASSARE LE PALLE A CHI SAI TU...
PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> LO SAI DOVE TE LI PUOI METTERE I SALUTI SI? ECCO....
> ORA VAI IN PACE E VAI PURE A SCASSARE LE PALLE A CHI SAI TU...
> PEACE AND LOVE



Ultimo cosa le hai offerto al bar a Miss? è incazzata nera opaca. sei sempre il solito.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei proprio un cretino..! La ford è americana, e inizialmente in America si scopava in auto. Dove fanno le macchine più grandi e comode nel mondo?
> 
> Mi spiego meglio va: Originariamente le puttane scopavano in macchine, ok? dopo si sono evolute, ok? dopo sono nate le escort tra le quali la cosworth ...!


Una "esegesi della fonte" assolutamente convincente: 10 e lode, socio :up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> vi avverto che sto mettendo a punto un incantesimo per non farvelo alzare più se non la smettete di aprire e chiudere discussioni...
> 
> non vi ho mai detto che sono una fattucchiera???


Puoi anche evitare...ormai l'unica cosa che gli si alza è la pressione quando si mettono a 90 gradi....!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi anche evitare...ormai l'unica cosa che gli si alza è la pressione quando si mettono a 90 gradi....!



buongiorno Oscuro è da un pò che non interagiamo :bacio:


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Me ne vado al bar, troppa serietà, poca voglia di scherzare, solo depressione, solo voglia di litigare, solo sfoghi.
> 
> Minchia pare che fossimo in un forum sul tradimento..!
> 
> Bye bye..


Spero tu abbia preso una camomilla e non un caffè... al massimo un deca...

:smile:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Ciao*



viola di mare ha detto:


> buongiorno Oscuro è da un pò che non interagiamo :bacio:


Si,non dipende da me,oggi poi è il giorno meno adatto.....!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,non dipende da me,oggi poi è il giorno meno adatto.....!


pecchèèèèèè?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SI.
> 
> la prima volta mi faccio fare la ceretta  poi vado di *SICCHE A PILE.*
> 
> è un piacere.


:rotfl:lo vuoi prestato???


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> pecchèèèèèè?


Ore 20.45---Roma-Napoli................!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ore 20.45---Roma-Napoli................!


E forza Napoli !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::sorriso2:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ore 20.45---Roma-Napoli................!



vai all'Olimpico??? 



Hellseven ha detto:


> E forza Napoli !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::sorriso2:



:blee:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Spero tu abbia preso una camomilla e non un caffè... al massimo un deca...
> 
> :smile:



uff... sono incompreso... ma io voglio sorridere. E sorrido, e se faccio sorridere ho raggiunto il mio scopo. 

Basta me ne vado..ciao ciao..!


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> E forza Napoli !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::sorriso2:


Assolutamnte si!


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:lo vuoi prestato???


magari potresti mostrarmi come si utilizza al meglio, questo si.



Hellseven ha detto:


> E forza Napoli !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::sorriso2:



sono con te. :up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



viola di mare ha detto:


> vai all'Olimpico???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No,davanti a sky,non ci sono buorni rapporti fra tifoserie....!Quante ne ho viste di Roma-napoli....!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *magari potresti mostrarmi cosa si utilizza al meglio, questo *si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti avverto che quando lo uso
urlo...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vai all'Olimpico???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa teso ma forza napoli davero....


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> uff... sono incompreso... ma io voglio sorridere. E sorrido, e se faccio sorridere ho raggiunto il mio scopo.
> 
> Basta me ne vado..ciao ciao..!


:wide-grin:


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti avverto che quando lo uso
> urlo...


dal piacere, penso. 


lo immagino............ aahhhh....


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vai all'Olimpico???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IGNORALI...


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti avverto che quando lo uso
> urlo...


ciaooooooooooooooooooooooo :inlove:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> IGNORALI...


Ciao Amica :amici::fischio:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Amica :amici::fischio:
> 
> View attachment 7627


:ar:


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

comunque fra napoli e roma è indubbio dover tifare per i partenopei.


H7 e zizzone fammele avere al solito indirizzo e mi raccomanne almeno 3 anche 4 kg e che siano di Battipaglia e non del solito caseificio industriale. 

mettece 'nto pacc pure na collana di tarallucci di San lorenzello, chilli co finocchiett.

ciao bell uagliòne.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :ar:


Io ti vorrò bene anche se il Napoli perde.
Ma tu?
Ne sarai capace se la Roma perde? :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> comunque fra napoli e roma è indubbio dover tifare per i partenopei.
> 
> 
> H7 e zizzone fammele avere al solito indirizzo e mi raccomanne almeno 3 anche 4 kg e che siano di Battipaglia e non del solito caseificio industriale.
> ...


Scusa, sali su, e facciamo prima.
fatti un week end e ti accompagno in giro a mangiare e comprare


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

sei messo sempre a testa in giù: why, pirchi?


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io ti vorrò bene anche se il Napoli perde.
> Ma tu?
> Ne sarai capace se la Roma perde? :smile:



ma certo, magari non ti parlo per una settimana ma ti vorrò bene lo stesso:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei messo sempre a testa in giù: why, pirchi?


Preso da un sito sui Tarocchi:

Questa carta indica un momento di pausa, di                    lavoro interiore, di riflessione per scendere più a fondo                    nei progetti e nella conoscenza di se stessi. Può anche                    rimandare ad un blocco, all'incapacità di agire. Spesso                    indica che non è il momento giusto per fare una scelta,                    la situazione o il nostro punto di vista devono maturare. Qualsiasi                    ritardo, qualsiasi ostacolo ha una sua ragione nascosta e deve                    essere interpretato come un avviso provvidenziale, da tener                    conto. Non resta che accettare il destino, comprese le sconfitte                    e i blocchi, e sottomettersi almeno temporaneamente al corso                    degli eventi, senza tentare di cambiarlo.
                  È una carta che rimanda alla dedizione: tutto deve essere                    disinteressatamente sacrificato a una persona o a una causa,                    senza aspettarsi ricompense immediate. La situazione attuale                    è comunque destinata a capovolgersi completamente, a                    subire mutamenti radicali e svolte decisive, negative solo in                    apparenza. Si tratterà, però, di una trasformazione                    lenta, più interiore che esteriore.
                  Dal punto di vista sentimentale indica un amore platonico, segreto,                    romantico, magari inizialmente non corrisposto; può esserci                    una temporanea separazione dal partner che serve a far riflettere                    e maturare.
                  Dal punto di vista professionale il successo si ottiene poco                    per volta, con un lavoro coscienzioso e disinteressato. 
                  Può indicare anche una persona idealista, altruista,                    pronta a sacrificarsi.


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusa, sali su, e facciamo prima.
> fatti un week end e ti accompagno in giro a mangiare e comprare


cos'è una sfida? guarda se mi metto in macchina  poi so cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cos'è una sfida? guarda se mi metto in macchina  poi so cazzi tuoi.


No, nessuna sfida.
Basta che me lo fai sapere per tempo e compatibilmente con i miei impegni familiari ti faccio vedere un pò la mia città ...


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma certo, magari non ti parlo per una settimana ma ti vorrò bene lo stesso:mrgreen:


Simyyyyyyyyy! ti proibisco di parlare della AMOR... esci anche da questo 3d subito!!!


apa: o madò...troppe troppe variabili impazzite!!!


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Preso da un sito sui Tarocchi:................


azz! tutte queste cose in una sola carta? la si utilizza in base a chi si ha innanzi, in base a ciò che il malcapitato vuole sentirsi dire. 

tu la sai lunga. bene bene.

sei di una ospitalità degna di un napoletano? io ho conosciuto un palermitano, uno fra i tanti e, sai, a differenza dei suoi conterranei e di noi siciliani tutti, è di una tirchioneria e inospitalità senza precedenti. Neanche un caffe!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Preso da un sito sui Tarocchi:
> 
> Questa carta indica un momento di pausa, di                    lavoro interiore, di riflessione per scendere più a fondo                    nei progetti e nella conoscenza di se stessi. Può anche                    rimandare ad un blocco, all'incapacità di agire. Spesso                    indica che non è il momento giusto per fare una scelta,                    la situazione o il nostro punto di vista devono maturare. Qualsiasi                    ritardo, qualsiasi ostacolo ha una sua ragione nascosta e deve                    essere interpretato come un avviso provvidenziale, da tener                    conto. Non resta che accettare il destino, comprese le sconfitte                    e i blocchi, e sottomettersi almeno temporaneamente al corso                    degli eventi, senza tentare di cambiarlo.
> È una carta che rimanda alla dedizione: tutto deve essere                    disinteressatamente sacrificato a una persona o a una causa,                    senza aspettarsi ricompense immediate. La situazione attuale                    è comunque destinata a capovolgersi completamente, a                    subire mutamenti radicali e svolte decisive, negative solo in                    apparenza. Si tratterà, però, di una trasformazione                    lenta, più interiore che esteriore.
> ...



Si, ricordandosi sempre che, non si è soli, di effettivamente maturare, e che il tutto non sia preso come una scusante per prendere tempo. L vita scorre, con gli sbagli e con le dritte.... e nello scorrere di questa il tempo passa perdendone la bellezza della semplicità.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ricordandosi sempre che, non si è soli, di effettivamente maturare, e che il tutto non sia preso come una scusante per prendere tempo. L vita scorre, con gli sbagli e con le dritte.... e nello scorrere di questa il tempo passa perdendone la bellezza della semplicità.


:up::smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> azz! *tette *queste cose in una sola carta? la si utilizza in base a chi si ha innanzi, in base a ciò che il malcapitato vuole sentirsi dire.
> 
> tu la sai lunga. bene bene.
> 
> sei di una ospitalità degna di un napoletano? io ho conosciuto un palermitano, uno fra i tanti e, sai, a differenza dei suoi conterranei e di noi siciliani tutti, è di una tirchioneria e inospitalità senza precedenti. Neanche un caffe!


:sbatti:


... Leda, ci pensi tu a registrare su apposito 3d?


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ricordandosi sempre che, non si è soli, di effettivamente maturare, e che il tutto non sia preso come una scusante per prendere tempo. L vita scorre, con gli sbagli e con le dritte.... e nello scorrere di questa il tempo passa perdendone la bellezza della semplicità.


aVVolte sei così profondo che bisogna essere abili speleologi.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Miii che sono seri negli altri treddì...! ho bisogno di un tè e di una briosche. 

Bye bye... 































































Sto mentendo, ora mi sbafo tutta la pasticceria ari bye bye. e i sette ladroni..! o erano 40? ma che minchia ne so..!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2013)

Che noia.. che barba..! che barba che noia..!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che noia.. che barba..! che barba che noia..!


Ao so pure le 9 di mattino. ..anzi per voi le 10.... ci sono I cartoni in tv :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ao so pure le 9 di mattino. ..anzi per voi le 10.... ci sono I cartoni in tv :mrgreen:



Scusa ero assente. stavo a guardarmi un porno 

Ngiorno..!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa ero assente. stavo a guardarmi un porno
> 
> Ngiorno..!


Buongiorno a te:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ci risiamo, fa caldo, e questo mi pare che lo ripeti troppo spesso. 

Ma quando sono nervoso devo scrivere, devo parlare, quale maniera migliore se non pensare a qualcosa di bello? Ohhhh ok andiamo a stasera allora, battuta di pesca.

Io mio figlio e altri tre amici di cui uno dell'eta di quel maschione che è mio figlio, mariaaaaaaaaa che è beddru me figghiuuu.! ha due occhi che sembrano due stelle che illuminano il sole...! e checchezz ha i miei occhi eh..! :smile:

Sarda, muriddu, americano attrezzatura e si partirà. Non mi sembra l'ora per scrollarmi dosso l'intera settimana.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno. .....vado a fare la pipi....ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno. .....vado a fare la pipi....ciao


Ah funzionano così i saluti qui :singleeye: Ok variazione sul tema : buongiorno , buona domenica .... Vado a fare la pupu' :linguaccia:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah funzionano così i saluti qui :singleeye: Ok variazione sul tema : buongiorno , buona domenica .... Vado a fare la pupu' :linguaccia:


:rotfl: volevo rendervi partecipi del fatto:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl: volevo rendervi partecipi del fatto:rotfl:


Be anche io mi sono adeguata :smile: Ora amdiamo a far la doccia che poi si fa un brunch :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ngiorno.

Oggi è lunedì, che bello..!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno.
> 
> Oggi è lunedì, che bello..!


mah....insomma.....just another manic monday....uouooooooooo -


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mah....insomma.....just another manic monday....uouooooooooo -



Aòò e parra comu ti fici to matriii..! :mrgreen: 

Yes enather yuorn u stis il'avutru. E che ti pare che non so parlare ingrish tzè..!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aòò e parra comu ti fici to matriii..! :mrgreen:
> 
> Yes enather yuorn u stis il'avutru. E che ti pare che non so parlare ingrish tzè..!


 giusto.....e' che e' una canzone.....non eiste una canzone italiana che dice tipo: ammazza che palle e' lunedi....
quindi...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> giusto.....e' che e' una canzone.....non eiste una canzone italiana che dice tipo: ammazza che palle e' lunedi....
> quindi...


Ma statti zitta va.! ancora parla... ora vediamo se parli ancora oppure terrai la bocca chiusa, vediamo va.. vediamooo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma statti zitta va.! ancora parla... ora vediamo se parli ancora oppure terrai la bocca chiusa, vediamo va.. vediamooo! :mrgreen:


.


----------



## Lui (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma statti zitta va.! ancora parla... ora vediamo se parli ancora oppure terrai la bocca chiusa, vediamo va.. vediamooo! :mrgreen:


vuoi che le dica qualcosa io a miss, così lei si calma.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vuoi che le dica qualcosa io a miss, così lei si calma.


no oggi sto a 1000 non mi tieni buona manco tu! 
ma sono gentile comunque....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> .





Lui ha detto:


> vuoi che le dica qualcosa io a miss, così lei si calma.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma statti zitta va.! ancora parla... ora vediamo se parli ancora oppure terrai la bocca chiusa, vediamo va.. vediamooo! :mrgreen:


.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno a tutti!Allora ho visto due grandi squadre Roma e Napoli,primi venti minuti solo roma,poi fino alla fine del primo tempo solo il Napoli,che se capissereo che quel macedone di pandev è SOLO una parvenza di giocatore,magari segnavamo noi il primo goal e diventava un'altra partita,lasciando stare che Insigne doveva buttarsi,o magari tirare meglio...!Poi gran grande punizione della roma e 1-0!Questo è il calcio chi sbaglia paga...,poi bisognerebbe spiegare a Cannavaro che quando si marca un attaccante e arriva una cross da desta bisogna stare alla sua destra per tentare l'anticipo,non alla sua sinistra,errore di posizionamento grave,quindi un rigore un po' generoso,con conseguente espulsione, fine della partita...!Doveva andare così,era scritto,magari non si faceva male Britos,e cannavaro non procurava la punizione dell 1-0!complimenti alla Roma,ma il campionato è lungo.Un pensiero a quella merda di allenatore dell'INTER!Caro uomo di merda impara a perdere,impara a metterci la faccia,impara a prenderti le tue responsabilità,l'arbitro non c'entra nulla.... sei  tu che hai sbagliato mestiere!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Oscuro che gioca a calciotto.

Corre sulla fascia destra, marca un tipo che alla fine gli fa lo sgambetto....! L'arbitro fischia..! 

Oscuro che si alza.... si avvicina a chi gli ha fatto lo sgambetto, lo guarda negli occhi e dice...: baciami il culo stronzo..!

Oscuro soddisfatto è pronto a ri giocare ma.....! ricorda l'arbitro che ha fischiato e si ferma dicendo a costui baciami il culo pure tu..!


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro che gioca a calciotto.
> 
> Corre sulla fascia destra, marca un tipo che alla fine gli fa lo sgambetto....! L'arbitro fischia..!
> 
> ...


Ci credi che è successo e neanche così raramente?Chiaramente all'avversario,non all'arbitro federale!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che è successo e neanche così raramente?Chiaramente all'avversario,non all'arbitro federale!:rotfl:


auhauhauhauha


All'arbitro gli hai fatto vedere altro negli spogliatoi.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno ha mai avuto la strana idea di costruirsi una moto?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha mai avuto la strana idea di costruirsi una moto?


Io ho smontato e rimontato un triciclo anni fa....sininizia dalle basi no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ormai gli equilibri ci sono ma a volte negli equilibri qualcosa del passato ancora rimane.

Mi vedo dentro la mia famiglia, a cucinare, stirare, e fare quelle faccende considerate da donna, da madre, da mamma.

Mi scoccia cucinare, mi scoccia stirare, mi scoccia tutto quello che a me uomo non fa piacere e che mi fa perdere tempo alle cose preziose che ritengo tali, quanto di sbagliato leggo in me, e quanto di sbagliato leggo in chi si siede davanti a una tv a guardare la partita. E lei la a cucinare a stirare, per la famiglia. E' la madre, la mamma, la moglie, la schiava. 

Quanta pazienza ha donato Dio alle donne.


----------



## Lui (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha mai avuto la strana idea di costruirsi una moto?


cos'è,  ti serve un mezzo per andare a quel paese?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io ho smontato e rimontato un triciclo anni fa....sininizia dalle basi no?:mrgreen:



auahahahaahah, si, s'inizia dalle basi.

In questo caso credo da un telaio,e dal telaio qualcos'altro da adattare, e da questo qualcos'altro altro ancora e via dicendo. 

Sto impazzendo di testa in pratica, credo di avere quelle qualità e possibilità per affrontare una sfida del genere. Conosco i motori so saldare e via discorrendo... 

Però ho paura ma anche voglia di cominciare.. 

PS poi alla motorizzazione etc etc mi prendono e mi portano in ospedale, reparto psichiatria.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cos'è,  ti serve un mezzo per andare a quel paese?



Quello già c'è.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ormai gli equilibri ci sono ma a volte negli equilibri qualcosa del passato ancora rimane.
> 
> Mi vedo dentro la mia famiglia, a cucinare, stirare, e fare quelle faccende considerate da donna, da madre, da mamma.
> 
> ...


a me scoccia invece vedere il mio compagno fare quelle cose.....mi innervosisce troppo..
lui porello lo fa per aiutarmi....ma appena prende l aspirapolvere in mano, basta un mio sguardo...uno solo...e la rimette a posto...
sarebbe pure bravo se lo lasciassi fare ma purtroppo non lo concepisco....non riesco...
l unica cosa che gli e' permesso fare, se porpio non sa stare fermo e' il letto....quello lo puo fare...
IL RESTO E' TUTTO MIO!


----------



## Lui (21 Ottobre 2013)

minchia lu caaaavuru. pare ca fussimu ad Agosto. 


nun si ni po chiù.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a me scoccia invece vedere il mio compagno fare quelle cose.....mi innervosisce troppo..
> lui porello lo fa per aiutarmi....ma appena prende l aspirapolvere in mano, basta un mio sguardo...uno solo...e la rimette a posto...
> sarebbe pure bravo se lo lasciassi fare ma purtroppo non lo concepisco....non riesco...
> l unica cosa che gli e' permesso fare, se porpio non sa stare fermo e' il letto....quello lo puo fare...
> IL RESTO E' TUTTO MIO!


Appena divorzio tranquilla che ti corteggio  a tutta forza.. e sarai mia.!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia lu caaaavuru. pare ca fussimu ad Agosto.
> 
> 
> nun si ni po chiù.


Ma sul serio però, sto cominciando a stancarmi, fisiologicamente il corpo dice: minchia..! ma le stagioni che fine fecero? mi sento stravolto, dice il corpo eh..! a parte quando ci si getta in acqua come ieri ad esempio.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena divorzio tranquilla che ti corteggio a tutta forza.. e sarai mia.!


ah bene bene.....io mi faccio corteggiare eh....mica mi faccio le pippe mentali...mi piacciono pure quelli piu grandi di me...ahahaha
non mi ricordo quando sono stata corteggiata l ultima volta.....forse era il 2000.....avevo 13 anni.....e un ragazzetto carino ma niente di che mi porto sotto casa delle rose rosse diecndomi: hai i capelli piu belli del mondo....e anche le labbra ...e il naso con le lentiggini....
e fu cosi....che diedi il mio primo bacio....con la lingua tengo a specificare,..poi mi sono arenata fino ai 17 abbi perche sono una cagasotto:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah bene bene.....io mi faccio corteggiare eh....mica mi faccio le pippe mentali...mi piacciono pure quelli piu grandi di me...ahahaha
> non mi ricordo quando sono stata corteggiata l ultima volta.....forse era il 2000.....avevo 13 anni.....e un ragazzetto carino ma niente di che mi porto sotto casa delle rose rosse diecndomi: hai i capelli piu belli del mondo....e anche le labbra ...e il naso con le lentiggini....
> e fu cosi....che diedi il mio primo bacio....con la lingua tengo a specificare,..poi mi sono arenata fino ai 17 abbi perche sono una cagasotto:rotfl:


Ti racconto una cosa bellissima, per me lo è, spero di riuscire a trasmetterlo.

Ero posteggiato ad aspettare il figlio grande che uscisse di scuola, una macchina nel traffico accanto a me che ferma con dentro due ragazzine a gridare ad un'altra ragazzina che camminava col cell all'orecchio " ehyyy chi c'è al telefono ehh? ( era scherzoso il tono  implicito a quello che loro sapevano e che volevano far intendere) la ragazzina col cellulare un po arrossendo ha balbettato qualcosa e ha continuato felice la sua passeggiata e telefonata... 


Ho pensato: che bello..! che bello.. che bella la gioventù e tutta la conoscenza che ne verrà.....miss mi sono un po immalinconito, dopo ho pensato, porca paletta anche io sono stato giovane, e adesso ho quello che ho costruito io, e sono strafelice di essere stato giovane e strafelice di essermi costruito quello che adesso ho. Aòò e ancora strada ne devo percorrere eh..! :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti racconto una cosa bellissima, per me lo è, spero di riuscire a trasmetterlo.
> 
> Ero posteggiato ad aspettare il figlio grande che uscisse di scuola, una macchina nel traffico accanto a me che ferma con dentro due ragazzine a gridare ad un'altra ragazzina che camminava col cell all'orecchio " ehyyy chi c'è al telefono ehh? ( era scherzoso il tono implicito a quello che loro sapevano e che volevano far intendere) la ragazzina col cellulare un po arrossendo ha balbettato qualcosa e ha continuato felice la sua passeggiata e telefonata...
> 
> ...




capita anche a me che vabbe devo ancora costruire tutto, pero a volte quando vedo la mia sorella di 16 anni che fa quelle piccole cose sconosciute che vorrei tanto rifare io, mi viene la depressione (quella isterico-simpatica pero, niente di grave o negativo)...
l'ho vista prepararsi per il suo primo appuntamento, una cena fuori.....e lei che mi chiedeva: ma io che devo fare se mi bacia?
e io ho pensato: ma va va...stai fresca se pensi di cavartela con un bacio solo.....
e le ho detto: se ti piace e ti senti a tuo agio ricambia, senno ringrazia e con gentilezza di che non ti sem,bra il caso, prendi il motorino e fila a casa....
wquanto sarei voluta andarci io a quell appuntamento....tutte quelle cose che non sai e che non sai che succederanno....

pero e' vero...c'e' sempre tanta strada da fare.....
il resto della tua vita potrebbe essere la parte piu bella....non si sa mai....
anche noi abbiamo tante cose da scoprire che non sappiamo.....e forse la cosa piu bella e' che piu cresciamo piu le cose da sapere sono meno ovvie.....
tutti sanno che se un appuntamento va bene ma bene bene, allora poi ci si puo abciare e via via....e' fico se non lo hai mai provato e non lo conosci.....ma ora, adesso, per te, per me, per chi ha superato quelle fasi basilari diciamo, c'e' davvero l incognito.....le vite delle persone prendono strada cosi diverse che per quanto ci si possa confrontare e suggerirsi, poi e' sempre tutto diverso da tutto e tutti......

basta, inizio a scrivere troppo come te e a non capirmi come te.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> capita anche a me che vabbe devo ancora costruire tutto, pero a volte quando vedo la mia sorella di 16 anni che fa quelle piccole cose sconosciute che vorrei tanto rifare io, mi viene la depressione (quella isterico-simpatica pero, niente di grave o negativo)...
> l'ho vista prepararsi per il suo primo appuntamento, una cena fuori.....e lei che mi chiedeva: ma io che devo fare se mi bacia?
> e io ho pensato: ma va va...stai fresca se pensi di cavartela con un bacio solo.....
> e le ho detto: se ti piace e ti senti a tuo agio ricambia, senno ringrazia e con gentilezza di che non ti sem,bra il caso, prendi il motorino e fila a casa....
> ...



:cincin:

Ci sono esperienze che arrivano con l'età, alcune arrivano uguali ma se riesci a coglierle nel verso giusto e riesci veramente a far tua l'età che vivi con tutto quello che hai acquisito, riesci veramente ad apprezzare quello che sembra o potrebbe sembrare la chimera della gioventù. 

Miss col cavolo in gioventù avrei potuto godermi la gravidanza di ora..! e guarda che ci sono aspetti anche negativi in quello che adesso vivo, ma li controllo e controllo anche le positività in maniera diversa.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

ladis e gentlemens madam(s) e monsier(s) picciottis e picciottes me ne vado al bar..!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :cincin:
> 
> Ci sono esperienze che arrivano con l'età, alcune arrivano uguali ma se riesci a coglierle nel verso giusto e riesci veramente a far tua l'età che vivi con tutto quello che hai acquisito, riesci veramente ad apprezzare quello che sembra o potrebbe sembrare la chimera della gioventù.
> 
> Miss col cavolo in gioventù avrei potuto godermi la gravidanza di ora..! e guarda che ci sono aspetti anche negativi in quello che adesso vivo, ma li controllo e controllo anche le positività in maniera diversa.


e' vero.....ogni eta hai il suo percorso.....forse io sono cresciuta troppo in fretta.....
ma allora, scusa.....il mondo ha un debito con me di...mmm...vediamo....16 anni.......
allora mo vado a prendere il triciclo.....lo smonto e lo rimonto ancora,,,,per vedere se me lo ricordo come si fa.,...
poi parto con esso......e vengo giu in siculia.....conto di metterci appunto 16 anni..., uno almeno per smontare e montare e 15 per venire in triciclo in siculia....
poi quando sono li avro 42 anni....e ti diro che cosa ho scoperto in questo viaggio....


----------



## zanna (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ladis e gentlemens madam(s) e monsier(s) picciottis e picciottes me ne vado al bar..!


Come di consueto :sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' vero.....ogni eta hai il suo percorso.....forse io sono cresciuta troppo in fretta.....
> ma allora, scusa.....il mondo ha un debito con me di...mmm...vediamo....16 anni.......
> allora mo vado a prendere il triciclo.....lo smonto e lo rimonto ancora,,,,per vedere se me lo ricordo come si fa.,...
> poi parto con esso......e vengo giu in siculia.....conto di metterci appunto 16 anni..., uno almeno per smontare e montare e 15 per venire in triciclo in siculia....
> poi quando sono li avro 42 anni....e ti diro che cosa ho scoperto in questo viaggio....



FALLO..!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Come di consueto :sonar::rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> FALLO..!


porcellino......


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> porcellino......



Pure tu?

Ormai è assodato però :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pure tu?
> 
> Ormai è assodato però :rotfl::rotfl:


si....ahahaha....S(f)ALLO...
ora scusa ma vado a piangere un po...e' lunedi poimeriggio..mi tocca....
sai...una volta a settimana io piango a comando....cioe' non proprio a comando....mi metto dul divano, accendo tutubo e metto i video tristi o allegri che pero fanno piangere.....ultimamente vado molto per i video dei soldati americani che tornano a casa a sopresa e piangono tutti di gioia e piango pure io...
senno qualche video triste,,,,e piango....senno non piango spesso e devo buttare fuori le cose, e cosi almeno lo faccio.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si....ahahaha....S(f)ALLO...
> ora scusa ma vado a piangere un po...e' lunedi poimeriggio..mi tocca....
> sai...una volta a settimana io piango a comando....cioe' non proprio a comando....mi metto dul divano, accendo tutubo e metto i video tristi o allegri che pero fanno piangere.....ultimamente vado molto per i video dei soldati americani che tornano a casa a sopresa e piangono tutti di gioia e piango pure io...
> senno qualche video triste,,,,e piango....senno non piango spesso e devo buttare fuori le cose, e cosi almeno lo faccio.....


Minchia...! apa: auhauahhaaahahahaa:rotfl:

:abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia...! apa: auhauahhaaahahahaa:rotfl:
> 
> :abbraccio:






non lo so fare questo abbraccio giallo...ma lo ricamabio


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo so fare questo abbraccio giallo...ma lo ricamabio



Nelle faccine che trovi guardando lo schermo, sulla destra in basso a queste, c'è scritto [altro] se clicchi la.... 

We se il tuo piccì è ingrisi e non trova le faccine, dimmelo che gli parlo io..!


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo so fare questo abbraccio giallo...ma lo ricamabio


puoi anche scrivere direttamente sul messaggio : abbraccio : ma senza gli spazi che ho messo io adesso... :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;soIVFch-G3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soIVFch-G3E[/video]


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2013)

quando voi due .......... avrete finito di fare l'amore, fatecelo sapere.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;soIVFch-G3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soIVFch-G3E[/video]



Quanta tristezza cara ragazza mia..... 

Non vivere in ricordi falsi, fallo per te e per quella vita che hai visto nascere alla fine del video.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando voi due .......... avrete finito di fare l'amore, fatecelo sapere.



Spiuni cu è ca fa l'amore ? vabbè amore, chi è che scopa? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanta tristezza cara ragazza mia.....
> 
> Non vivere in ricordi falsi, fallo per te e per quella vita che hai visto nascere alla fine del video.




Ok ma non mi sembrava triste...anzi....un ottimo spunto per tornare all innocenza
Buongiorno. ..
@ Ultimo. ...ah e' cosi....scopare......eh certo no. ...
Bene me lo ricordero la prossima volta che vuoi accoccolarti....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ok ma non mi sembrava triste...anzi....un ottimo spunto per tornare all innocenza
> Buongiorno. ..
> @ Ultimo. ...ah e' cosi....scopare......eh certo no. ...
> Bene me lo ricordero la prossima volta che vuoi accoccolarti....:mrgreen:



Vuoi litigare con principessa? vuoi fargli capire che sei solo mia.... essù dai che non è giusto..!

Vhe ne dici di un trio? io tu e la principessa..! ci amiamo eh..!! :mrgreen:

Reggi poppe mia preferitaaaaaa..!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi litigare con principessa? vuoi fargli capire che sei solo mia.... essù dai che non è giusto..!
> 
> Vhe ne dici di un trio? io tu e la principessa..! ci amiamo eh..!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Reggi poppe mia preferitaaaaaa..!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si si..non mettere in mezzo amore toy...lei sa benissimo il fatto degli uomini.....il patto e' niente altre donne...
Eh cmq non so se sai mai ho messo in vendita il reggipoppe che hai tu...quello che ho lasciato. ....vabbe...lo sai...
E' in negozio compro vendo...
Tu che vendi?

Fammi dire a toy per il triangolo...ma so gia che va bene...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si si..non mettere in mezzo amore toy...lei sa benissimo il fatto degli uomini.....il patto e' niente altre donne...
> Eh cmq non so se sai mai ho messo in vendita il reggipoppe che hai tu...quello che ho lasciato. ....vabbe...lo sai...
> E' in negozio compro vendo...
> Tu che vendi?
> ...


Vabbè..il patto lo decido io, come decido tutto io..! il maschio sono io e comando io. Ho deciso che quello che hai scritto mi sta bene.

Un pilu ra ciolla..!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Stanotte sono sicuro di aver fatto un sogno, mi sono svegliato col pistolino teso.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stanotte sono sicuro di aver fatto un sogno, mi sono svegliato col pistolino teso.


Ah,c'è differenza fra duro e moscio?sempre 3 cm sono.


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stanotte sono sicuro di aver fatto un sogno, mi sono svegliato col pistolino teso.


il sogno ...... :rotfl:  era proprio quello ....:rotfl: ... averlo e pergiunta teso .......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah,c'è differenza fra duro e moscio?sempre 3 cm sono.



Non te le lo farò mai vedere..! inutile che istighi.. la voce ti è bastata accontentati..


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il sogno ...... :rotfl:  era proprio quello ....:rotfl: ... averlo e pergiunta teso .......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



auahhahhahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Mi gira la testa, anticipo il bar.... chissà cosa leggerò tra poco.... aria di scirocco in forum..


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi gira la testa, anticipo il bar.... chissà cosa leggerò tra poco.... aria di scirocco in forum..


tra un po inizieranno a dirsene di tutti i colori, tireranno fuori dagli armadi gli scheletri, si schiereranno, ognuno con la propria fazione, no, scusa, fazione non si può dire, combriccola, meglio, si combriccola e, in tutto questo ci sarà chi poi piangerà nuovamente e chi non farà altro che fomentare le discussioni e gli insulti, anche se all'epoca non era presente e quindi non gliene fregherebbe un accidenti. 

è un buon passatempo quando non vi sono nuovi bender in giro.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tra un po inizieranno a dirsene di tutti i colori, tireranno fuori dagli armadi gli scheletri, si schiereranno, ognuno con la propria fazione, no, scusa, fazione non si può dire, combriccola, meglio, si combriccola e, in tutto questo ci sarà chi poi piangerà nuovamente e chi non farà altro che fomentare le discussioni e gli insulti, anche se all'epoca non era presente e quindi non gliene fregherebbe un accidenti.
> 
> è un buon passatempo quando non vi sono nuovi bender in giro.


auhauhauahaha ma sarai stardo te?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

non trovo il post di Lui in cui dice che Ultimo penmsa di avere piu SCIANS con me con quella foto...
sappi....e sallo...che io non guardo l aspetto estetico, non mi importa se e' bello o brutto.....mi ha conquistata con la dolcezza e la sensibilita!!!! no come voi altri porcelli istigatori...
ecco...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

*pasta cu sucu e chi vrocculi*

Soffriggere della cipolla, aggiungere dell'acqua e una bella noce di estratto di pomodoro. Nfilarici di dentro delle mollame di maiale meglio quelle con l'osso facendo sparire quindi la mollame che non centra una beneamata minchia..! Vabbè va.. Se proprio siete dei maiali anche della cotenna va benissimo, tutto fa brodo e quannu mangi alla fine lo stomaco non vede più nulla.

Cavolfiore, lo bolli bollisci cioè lo metti in acqua e appena è pronto lo scoli cioè ... non so come minchia scriverlo, scolatelo e basta..! Ohhh.
Una volta scolato lo fate a pezzettini pensando ad esempio a JB, vi aiuterà  a farlo a pezzi ancora meglio:smile: il broccolo dico. Lo sbattete nella pentola del sugo aggiungendo pinoli e passolini, se non sapete che i passolini sono l'uvetta passa, cazzi vostri..! Ohhhh.

Nel frattempo prendete della mollova che si deve atturrare, se non sapete che vuol dire atturare .. m'avete scassato letteralmente la minchia...! su una padella con poco olio soffriggete della mollica che all'imbrunire della vita deve diventare molto scura ma non morta. 

Una volta non scordandosi di bollire la pasta di solito quello che più piace corta lunga media fate quello che minchia volete..! ohhh La scolate la sbattete nel piatto condite con condimento:singleeye: e spolverate con la mollica atturrata, senza aggiungere EVO però , mi racccomando.

ps se mi sono scordato qualcosa, cazzi vostri.! Ohhh


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ricordando che, esiste il bicarbonato a chi avesse problemi di acidità ma che il bicarbonato forse abbassa la pressione e non solo quella.... io me ne rivado al bar..! stamatina fa troppo caldo. e voglio voglio sbattermi il viso al sole assittatu fora..!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Mi rimangono delle ferie.... quasi quasi... ahhhhh come vorrei partire..! mi porterei magari il figlio piccolo con me, una spiaggia al caldo, un mare limpido, del cibo buono e fresco.. 

Minchia ma tutto questo c'è l'ho.. non prendo più le ferie va.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi rimangono delle ferie.... quasi quasi... ahhhhh come vorrei partire..! mi porterei magari il figlio piccolo con me, una spiaggia al caldo, un mare limpido, del cibo buono e fresco..
> 
> Minchia ma tutto questo c'è l'ho.. non prendo più le ferie va.


perche no scusa? venite qui....spiaggia al freddo, mare sporco, cibo di merda......


----------



## zanna (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche no scusa? venite qui....spiaggia al freddo, mare sporco, cibo di merda......


Qui dove?? Non ho mica capito da dove scrivi ...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche no scusa? venite qui....spiaggia al freddo, mare sporco, cibo di merda......


Parla itagliano..! non capisco di che parli, è la seconda volta che te lo scrivo, alla terza ti rubo l'altro reggipoppe.!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Qui dove?? Non ho mica capito da dove scrivi ...


londra


----------



## zanna (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> londra


ah ... ok


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parla itagliano..! non capisco di che parli, è la seconda volta che te lo scrivo, alla terza ti rubo l'altro reggipoppe.!


non ti disturbare, ne ho impacchettati 3 o 4 e te li ho spediti con la posta prioritaria.....guarda come sono cara...
ho deciso che non li indossero piu.....ora posso respirare....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ti disturbare, ne ho impacchettati 3 o 4 e te li ho spediti con la posta prioritaria.....guarda come sono cara...
> ho deciso che non li indossero piu.....ora posso respirare....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Vorrei essere l'aria che passa per le poppe.. :carneval:




Vabbè nn solo l'aria..!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei essere l'aria che passa per le poppe.. :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


porco.......ma poi perche diciamo poppe? non e' meglio poccie...e' piu posh


----------



## zanna (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei essere l'aria che passa per le poppe.. :carneval:
> 
> Vabbè nn solo l'aria..!


Vai a fare incetta di pannolini e plasmon invece di star qui a broccolare .... AKUNA MATATA!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> porco.......ma poi perche diciamo poppe? non e' meglio poccie...e' piu posh



Seno? minnazzune? minnazze? 

Per il porco ti quoto:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Seno? minnazzune? minnazze?
> 
> Per il porco ti quoto:rotfl:


le minne le minne!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Vai a fare incetta di pannolini e plasmon invece di star qui a broccolare .... AKUNA MATATA!!!!


Io ti odio..! e se ti piglio per la barba di ODINO..!! giuro che ti metto le ali ai piedi..! 

Senza pensieri.. la mia vita saràà akuna matata..!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> le minne le minne!!!



No! altrimenti arriva minni..!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No! altrimenti arriva minni..!


beh le mie hanno i nomi....
saffo e zoe....
che finezza...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> beh le mie hanno i nomi....
> saffo e zoe....
> che finezza...



Piacere, golia..! 

Vado a magnààà! aufidesenn


----------



## zanna (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ti odio..! e se ti piglio per la barba di ODINO..!! giuro che ti metto le ali ai piedi..!
> 
> Senza pensieri.. la mia vita saràà akuna matata..!


azzo::w00t::risata:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Piacere, golia..!
> 
> Vado a magnààà! aufidesenn


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ok ok...buon appetito....ahahah golia...ahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

C'è caldo.. antòòòòòòòò fa caldo..!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

*nel reame della regina*

fa freddo...tanto freddo....poive forte...c'e' vento.....nessuno sorride, solo io.....e mi prendono per scema....
per combattere il freddo cerco di saltellare (tanto mi scambiano per una bambina con le tette grosse) invece che camminare...
non funziona....allora vado giu a fumare una sigaretta, fa ancora piu freddo di quanto mi aspettassi.....allora mi metto in un angolino e mi riscaldo con l accendino.....sembro la piccola fiammiferaia.....nessun sorriso....
allora mi faccio le trecce, cosi posso torare fuori the best of me...
lunghe trecce marroni....con gli elastici blu.
mi sembra che le mie lentiggini mi si stacchino dal nasino per il freddo che fa....e no, non va bene, sciolgo le trecce perche senno ho freddo alle orecchie.....
stando accovacciata in un angolo a fumare, ho notato che se mi raggomitolo riesco ad entrare in una mattonella di 25x25 cm e non esco fuori dai bordi


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> fa freddo...tanto freddo....poive forte...c'e' vento.....nessuno sorride, solo io.....e mi prendono per scema....
> per combattere il freddo cerco di saltellare (tanto mi scambiano per una bambina con le *tette grosse*) invece che camminare...
> non funziona....allora vado giu a fumare una sigaretta, fa ancora piu freddo di quanto mi aspettassi.....allora mi metto in un angolino e mi riscaldo con l accendino.....sembro la piccola fiammiferaia.....nessun sorriso....
> allora mi faccio le trecce, cosi posso torare fuori the best of me...
> ...


*
*

Seeeeeeee e le bocce le dove le metti eh?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Il mio cucciolo preciso al padre mi ha detto: Pà ho fame..! 
Il padre gli disse: figlio mi stai consumando, ma andiamo al bar va..!

Aufidesenn..!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Seeeeeeee e le bocce le dove le metti eh?


tra le ginocchia......dico tette grosse perche per la mia statura e costituzione sono grosse, su una alta 1 e 70 e un po piu robusta non sarebbero grosse....

gne gne


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

When I look into your eyes 
I can see a love restrained 
But darlin' when I hold you 
Don't you know I feel the sameQuando guardo nei tuoi occhi
Riesco a vedere un amore trattenuto
Ma cara quando ti stringo
Non lo sai che io provo la stessa cosa 'Cause nothin' lasts forever 
And we both know hearts can change 
And it's hard to hold a candle 
In the cold November rainPerché niente dura per sempre
Ed entrambi sappiamo che i cuori possono cambiare
Ed è difficile portare una candela
Nella fredda pioggia di Novembre We've been through this such a long long time 
Just tryin' to kill the pain 
But lovers always come and lovers always go 
And no one's really sure who's lettin' go today 
Walking awayCi siamo dentro da talmente tanto tempo
Cercando semplicemente di far passare il dolore
Ma gli innamorati vengono sempre e gli innamorati se ne vanno sempre 
E nessuno è mai sicuro chi è quello che molla oggi
Mentre se ne va camminando If we could take the time to lay it on the line 
I could rest my head 
Just knowin' that you were mine 
All mineSe potessimo prenderci il tempo per dirci tutto chiaramente 
Potrei far riposare la mia testa
Sapendo che tu eri mia
Tutta mia So if you want to love me 
then darlin' don't refrain 
Or I'll just end up walkin' 
In the cold November rainPer cui se vuoi amarmi
Allora cara non ti trattenere
O io finirò a camminare
Nella fredda pioggia di Novembre Do you need some time... on your own 
Do you need some time... all alone 
Everybody needs some time... on their own 
Don't you know you need some time... all aloneHai bisogno di un po' di tempo... per conto tuo?
Hai bisogno di un po' di tempo... da sola?
Tutti hanno bisogno di un po' di tempo per conto loro
Non sai che hai bisogno di un po' di tempo... da sola? I know it's hard to keep an open heart 
When even friends seem out to harm you 
But if you could heal a broken heart 
Wouldn't time be out to charm youSo che è difficile tenere un cuore aperto
Quando sembra che anche gli amici siano lì per farti male
Ma se tu potessi guarire un cuore spezzato
Il tempo non sarebbe lì per incantarti? Sometimes I need some time... on my own 
Sometimes I need some time... all alone 
Everybody needs some time... on their own 
Don't you know you need some time... all aloneA volte ho bisogno di un po' di tempo... per conto mio
A volte ho bisogno di un po' di tempo... da solo
Tutti hanno bisogno di un po' di tempo per conto loro
Non sai che hai bisogno di un po' di tempo... da sola? And when your fears subside 
And shadows still remain 
I know that you can love me 
When there's no one left to blame 
So never mind the darkness 
We still can find a way 
'Cause nothin' lasts forever 
Even cold November rain E quando le tue paure si placano 
E le ombre rimangono ancora
So che puoi amarmi
Se non rimane più nessuno da incolpare 
Per cui non importa l'oscurità
Possiamo ancora trovare una via 
Perché niente dura per sempre
Nemmeno la fredda pioggia di Novembre You're not the only one 
You're not the only oneNon sei l'unica
Non sei l'unica Don't ya think that you need somebody 
Don't ya think that you need someone 
Everybody needs somebody 
You're not the only one 
You're not the only oneNon credi di aver bisogno di qualcuno?
Non credi di aver bisogno di qualcuno?
Tutti hanno bisogno di qualcuno
Non sei l'unica
Non sei l'unica Don't ya think that you need somebody 
Don't ya think that you need someone 
Everybody needs somebody 
You're not the only one 
You're not the only oneNon credi di aver bisogno di qualcuno?
Non credi di aver bisogno di qualcuno?
Tutti hanno bisogno di qualcuno
Non sei l'unica
Non sei l'unica Don't ya think that you need somebody 
Don't ya think that you need someone 
Everybody needs somebody 
You're not the only one 
You're not the only oneNon credi di aver bisogno di qualcuno?
Non credi di aver bisogno di qualcuno?
Tutti hanno bisogno di qualcuno
Non sei l'unica
Non sei l'unica Don't ya think that you need somebody 
Don't ya think that you need someone 
Everybody needs somebody 
You're not the only one 
You're not the only oneNon credi di aver bisogno di qualcuno?
Non credi di aver bisogno di qualcuno?
Tutti hanno bisogno di qualcuno
Non sei l'unica
Non sei l'unica

Grazie miss  


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> When I look into your eyes
> I can see a love restrained
> But darlin' when I hold you
> Don't you know I feel the same
> ...





:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

BUONGIORNOO..! Il sole splende, l'aria è frizzante e la vita è un sospiro in più che fa godere.


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

è da diversi giorni che sopportiamo questo idillio. Ultimo, sei il padre di due figli e 3/4. la vuoi smettere di fare il coglione con miss, che inoltre, potrebbe venirti figlia, vista l'età.

si serio.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è da diversi giorni che sopportiamo questo idillio. Ultimo, sei il padre di due figli e 3/4. la vuoi smettere di fare il coglione con miss, che inoltre, potrebbe venirti figlia, vista l'età.
> 
> si serio.


Perche tu puoi idilliarti e noi no?
Non la vedi la pura innocenza di tutto questo?
Non vedi che e' tutto rosa?


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Perche tu puoi idilliarti e noi no?
> Non la vedi la pura innocenza di tutto questo?
> Non vedi che e' tutto rosa?


1) io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo.
2) no, Ultimo è un porco altro che innocente.
3) a cosa ti riferisci di preciso?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 1) io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo.
> 2) no, Ultimo è un porco altro che innocente.
> 3) a cosa ti riferisci di preciso?


1) questa frase non e' tua.
2) e' un puro porco innocente. 
3) rosa nel senso di appunto platonico puro bello e non volgare...

4) noi non siamo amanti...siamo amatori dell amore ...puro


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

*miss*

vuoi forse farmi incazzare?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

We we weeeee mariaaaaaaaaaa come fate parete due persone isteriche..! mariaaaaaaaaaa

Miss stanotte ho sognato i reggipoppe colorate


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vuoi forse farmi incazzare?


No  vorrei donarti un po di arcobaleno e un piccolo cuore <3


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> We we weeeee mariaaaaaaaaaa come fate parete due persone isteriche..! mariaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Miss stanotte ho sognato i reggipoppe colorate


Che colore? Oggi il reggipoppe e' interista


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Che colore? Oggi il reggipoppe e' interista



Non seguo il calcio, quindi per me puoi anche toglierli..! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

A chi si sveglia male ricordo che terra terra serve per scherzare, divertirsi babbiare..! Un angolo dove la virgola non esiste, dove il gabinetto è lo stesso treddì dove si può cagare ma non infettare delle stronzate che si leggono negli altri treddì. Quindi come diceva il caro mike bongiorno... allegria..!!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

e' che ci vogliono tagliare le ali.....alla radice proprio cosi non possono manco piu ricrescere.....
capisci? un po come la pillola anticocezionale....
il vero effetto di essa e' che ti addormenta le ovaie....niente piu produzione di testosterone (quel poco che noi donne produciamo), desiderio sessuale sotto le scarpe......ecco fatto...eliminiamo il problema alla radice....
infatti io qui mi sento anche di aggiungere: donne...lasciate perdere gli anticocezionali a base di ormoni!

perche non vedono il rosa che e' in noi? e l'arcobaleno?

ti ho spedito anche l altro reggipoppe..quello con l apicoltore e le api disegnate.....arriva tipo sabato mattina.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' che ci vogliono tagliare le ali.....alla radice proprio cosi non possono manco piu ricrescere.....
> capisci? un po come la pillola anticocezionale....
> il vero effetto di essa e' che ti addormenta le ovaie....niente piu produzione di testosterone (quel poco che noi donne produciamo), desiderio sessuale sotto le scarpe......ecco fatto...eliminiamo il problema alla radice....
> infatti io qui mi sento anche di aggiungere: donne...lasciate perdere gli anticocezionali a base di ormoni!
> ...


In effetti quando presi la patente quello che mi riusciva peggio era la retromarcia.... m'addannavo la vita..! maledetta retromarcia.... e maledetto io che dovevo o cercare al buchi dove infilarla o ..... alla fine ho imparato..! son diventato bravissimo..! parola di boy scout !! 

Non lo hai lavato vero ?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti quando presi la patente quello che mi riusciva peggio era la retromarcia.... m'addannavo la vita..! maledetta retromarcia.... e maledetto io che dovevo o cercare al buchi dove infilarla o ..... alla fine ho imparato..! son diventato bravissimo..! parola di boy scout !!
> 
> Non lo hai lavato vero ?


Stiamo parlando del salto della quaglia?

certo che non l ho lavato......ma non l ho usato tanto...cosi ha il mio profumo ma non puzza...ahahahahah....


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando del salto della quaglia?
> 
> certo che non l ho lavato......ma non l ho usato tanto...cosi ha il mio profumo ma non puzza...ahahahahah....



Estasi....:canna:


è periodo di quaglie ?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Estasi....:canna:
> 
> 
> è periodo di quaglie ?


no non credo....ma.....
io ho detto anticoncezionale.
tu hai detto retromarcia....
allora io ho detto salto della quaglia....
capisci?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non credo....ma.....
> io ho detto anticoncezionale.
> tu hai detto retromarcia....
> allora io ho detto salto della quaglia....
> capisci?



auahuahahaaha si avevo capito bene allora, stardissima sei..!


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo, non senti odore di cacca? pensi venga da fuori oppure si è nuovamente intasato il cesso di tradinet? 
tira lo sciacquone, vediamo se un pò di stronzi vanno via.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, non senti odore di cacca? pensi venga da fuori oppure si è nuovamente intasato il cesso di tradinet?
> tira lo sciacquone, vediamo se un pò di stronzi vanno via.


La sento da tempo, eccome. tirare lo sciacquone non serve... hanno infettato troppo ormai da essere diventati quasi degli.... Dei 

Eh ma è questa la vitaccia in un forum, dal vivo ne senti immediatamente la puzza, e scappi. qua basta soltanto mettere una virgola un congiuntivo esatto e diventi un coglione patentato e apprezzato. 

Gulp..! 

E' come ai convegni, mizzecaaaaaaa! li senti parlare li ascolti li brami e pensi, staminchia..! che sono braviiii..! 

Peccato che mentre parlano qualcuno scoreggia pure.... sembra quasi umano e quasi quasi tramite la scoreggia credi pure a quello che dicono..


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Estasi....:canna:
> 
> 
> è periodo di quaglie ?


tra un po', ripiene. In umido. Con la polenta. Bone.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra un po', ripiene. In umido. Con la polenta. Bone.



Si ma una palla a pulirle, sono piccole e sono stato impallinato a freddo troppe volte. mi siddio.. mangiale te.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ma una palla a pulirle, sono piccole e sono stato impallinato a freddo troppe volte. mi siddio.. mangiale te.:mrgreen:


le faccio e le mangio... con Gas.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le faccio e le mangio... con Gas.



Anvedi che puzza. sozzona..!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Bar....!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

*chiasmo*

mi chiedo se la gente e' nervosa la mattina per i fatti suoi e poi quindi giustamente e' nervosa pure qui, oppure si sveglia bene, poi entra qui e si innervosisce...quest ultima sarebbe grave....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le faccio e le mangio... con Gas.


NO


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> NO


Sì. Rosica.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Rosica.


Non so se hai notato che manca da un paio di giorni?





Ho imparato a fare le polpette:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se hai notato che manca da un paio di giorni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se hai notato che manca da un paio di giorni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì ho saputo che ha fatto una colica


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ho saputo che ha fatto una colica



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le faccio e le mangio... con Gas.


:festa::festa::festa:

mangiamole più tardi, prima abbiamo altro da fare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:
> 
> mangiamole più tardi, prima abbiamo altro da fare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sicuro che dopo questi due giorni hai ancora le forze?
Ricordati che non sei più un ragazzino


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se hai notato che manca da un paio di giorni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccomi, solo per un salutino.
sono un po incasinato con il lavoro
ieri ero a Roma


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> eccomi, solo per un salutino.
> sono un po incasinato con il lavoro
> *ieri ero a Roma*


Ecco, ero quasi riuscita a farle credere di averti rapito


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuro che dopo questi due giorni hai ancora le forze?
> Ricordati che non sei più un ragazzino


:bleble:


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco, ero quasi riuscita a farle credere di averti rapito


ormai dovresti sapere che sono sincero :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ormai dovresti sapere che sono sincero :smile:


Solo perchè vuoi fare bella figura con Sbri


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ho saputo che ha fatto una colica


le notizie corrono......
dopo le polpette di farfi?


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo perchè vuoi fare bella figura con Sbri


me le devo guadagnare in qualche modo le sue polpettine .....


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Bar.... e bar fu..!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

*ho deposto le armi*

ho deposto le armi, abbandonato i campi di battaglia sui quali ero attiva. ho perso e fallito nelle mie due missioni qui dentro.
Ma me ne sono assegnata un altra (da sola ovviamente, faccio tutto io, me l canto me la suono me la ballo)
speriamo vinca.

ad maioram semper


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

Il sole splende, la colazione è stata fatta per ben due volte, la terza verrà fatta a breve. Una nottata fantastica...! CampofeliCE di Roccella, io e mio figlio, cioè il mondo racchiuso dentro due uomini che si amano, aò io lo amo spero anche lui ami me:smile:. Canna mia pronta e lanciata, canna sua pronta e lanciata..! preparo l'altra canna per lanciarla e mi arrriva un urlo... PAAAAAAAAAAAAA'...! mi giro dicendo tra me e me.... minchia chi succiessii! Pàààààààààààà la cannaaaaaaaaa ...! guardo la canna appena lanciata, è piegata pericolosamente.. ( staminchia) corro la prendo e tiro a riva una mormora di un chilo e 100 grammi..! mai vista una bestia del genere, di solito sono sui 500 grammi... 

La serata è proseguita senza sosta, altro che rilassarsi.. cinque chili di mormore sono a casa "sbudellate". 

Miss vuoi venire a cena a casa mia ?

Ci portiamo a Lui gli mettiamo un grembiulino e lo facciamo cucinare, noi nel frattempo ci vediamo l'uomo d'acciaio.


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci portiamo a Lui gli mettiamo un grembiulino e lo facciamo cucinare, noi nel frattempo ci vediamo l'uomo d'acciaio.


a parte il fatto che non sono ne un pacco postale ne una signorina, il pesce non te lo cucino neanche se miss mi si offre per giochi erotici vari.

quindi stietti u mussu e spiramu ca ti facissi cacaredda.

vastasu.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che non sono ne un pacco postale ne una signorina, il pesce non te lo cucino neanche se miss mi si offre per giochi erotici vari.
> 
> quindi stietti u mussu e spiramu ca ti facissi cacaredda.
> 
> vastasu.



Chiarendo che il pesce non è la ciolla ( e poi sugnu iu quello vastaso ehh) avevo chiesto soltanto un piacere, :incazzato: bell'amico che sei..! :incazzato: O volevi intendere che se era la ciolla saresti anche venuto? ( non giocare sulla parola venuto) PORCO

Miss tranquilla lo convinco io... e non dovrai fare nessun gioco erotico... io non sono un maialo..!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiarendo che il pesce non è la ciolla ( e poi sugnu iu quello vastaso ehh) avevo chiesto soltanto un piacere, :incazzato: bell'amico che sei..! :incazzato: O volevi intendere che se era la ciolla saresti anche venuto? ( non giocare sulla parola venuto) PORCO
> 
> Miss tranquilla lo convinco io... e non dovrai fare nessun gioco erotico... io non sono un maialo..!


Come np? Ma io avevo comprato certi completini....poi lo sai che ho le poppe grosse e I miei reggipoppe li hai tutti tu....grazie io ben cotto il pesce.....fico fico...
Ma cos e' mormore?


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

ma alla fine s'è appurato se miss è  da culo? non ricordo a quale conclusione siamo arrivati.

non essere geloso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Ottobre 2013)

*ma siete degli svergognati!*

Avete fatto scappare Daniele, quello del 69, l'altro è in Cina.
Ma non si può.
Gli avete distrutto tutto il suo castello di statistiche e ragionamenti.
E poi il superenalotto... aveva avuto un'idea geniale, potevamo fare il sistemone!
Non posso andare un attimo a rilassarmi che qui subito vi dimenticate di salvaguardare i nuovi utenti.
cattivicattivicattivi


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma alla fine s'è appurato se miss è da culo? non ricordo a quale conclusione siamo arrivati.
> 
> non essere geloso.


non e' ancora chiaro nemmeno a me....
credo di si.....ma il mio culo e' verginissimo.......al mio uomo glielo do solo dopo che mi sposa...ha detto che non vuole sposarmi...
ne deduco che non voglia il mio deretano....

non e' geloso.....lui mi capisce.....sa di cosa ho bisogno (ultimo intendo)


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> .
> 
> non e' geloso.....lui mi capisce.....sa di cosa ho bisogno (ultimo intendo)


anch'io so di cosa hai bisogno.


Sbri, non sai più cosa fare.

ma questi tizi strani, li chiama qualcuno o vengono da soli? mha


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

chi viene a prendere un caffè con me?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Come np? Ma io avevo comprato certi completini....poi lo sai che ho le poppe grosse e I miei reggipoppe li hai tutti tu....grazie io ben cotto il pesce.....fico fico...
> Ma cos e' mormore?



Forse le conosci come aiole. In italiano si scrive mormore  ( auahaahhaaahahaaaahaha) chissà perchè rido. Non è riferito a te miss:bacio:ma a volte credimi benedico la mia ignoranza.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io so di cosa hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Sbri, non sai più cosa fare.
> ...


no che non lo sai...altrimenti non ti arrabbieresti :mrgreen:
Ultimo invece e' un uomo romantico, dolce, sensibile, maiale al punto giusto....
se non fosse gia sposato e con tante creature......

@Sbriciolata..
io la mia parte l ho fatta e pure sbagliando...e alla fine ho fatto una figura di merda ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io so di cosa hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Sbri, non sai più cosa fare.
> ...


ah perchè qui non siamo strani, noi? Ma davvero davvero davvero?


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avete fatto scappare Daniele, quello del 69, l'altro è in Cina.
> Ma non si può.
> Gli avete distrutto tutto il suo castello di statistiche e ragionamenti.
> E poi il superenalotto... aveva avuto un'idea geniale, potevamo fare il sistemone!
> ...



vai dall'altra parte, non se n'è andato sta minacciando a destra e a manca...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no che non lo sai...altrimenti non ti arrabbieresti :mrgreen:
> Ultimo invece e' un uomo romantico, dolce, sensibile, maiale al punto giusto....
> se non fosse gia sposato e con tante creature......
> 
> ...


non mi è parso.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avete fatto scappare Daniele, quello del 69, l'altro è in Cina.
> Ma non si può.
> Gli avete distrutto tutto il suo castello di statistiche e ragionamenti.
> E poi il superenalotto... aveva avuto un'idea geniale, potevamo fare il sistemone!
> ...



Sbri, sorellina, stai diventando veramente una.. ehm porcellina doc. Devo sculacciarti per caso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vai dall'altra parte, non se n'è andato sta minacciando a destra e a manca...


dove dove?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no che non lo sai...altrimenti non ti arrabbieresti :mrgreen:
> Ultimo invece e' un uomo romantico, dolce, sensibile, maiale al punto giusto....
> se non fosse gia sposato e con tante creature......
> 
> ...


:bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io so di cosa hai bisogno.
> 
> 
> Sbri, non sai più cosa fare.
> ...


Giorno anche qui nell'isola felice a me sto arrivo casuale di ieri del nuovo amico mi puzza un pò :carneval


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> chi viene a prendere un caffè con me?


Io


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi è parso.


ma come no? vai a leggere.....non difendedno lui ma la miglie certo...ma dopo che ho detto che lui non voleva insultare e' partito in quarte con una serie si merde di qua merde di la......
cioe'.....menomale che non ho fatto l avvocato nella vita....
mi ritiro.....dopo bender e questo abbandono la mia vocazione delle cause perse in partenza....
infatti d ora in poi su ste faccende qui mi faccio i fatti miei e bon...


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io


:inlove:

andiamo amica che qui tira una brutta aria


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> andiamo amica che qui tira una brutta aria


Vero. E in più c'è gente che si mette in ferie senza nemmeno avvertire


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> andiamo amica che qui tira una brutta aria


vengo pure io. aspettate che prendo l'ombrello .............................. per il sole. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vengo pure io. aspettate che prendo l'ombrello .............................. per il sole. :rotfl:


Ti ricordo che lavoro vicino a Linate.........


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero. E in più c'è gente che si mette in ferie senza nemmeno avvertire



:incazzato:infatti


Lui ha detto:


> vengo pure io. aspettate che prendo l'ombrello .............................. per il sole. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che lavoro vicino a Linate.........


io a 100 km da fontanarossa, un'ora scarsa di macchina. :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io a 100 km da fontanarossa, un'ora scarsa di macchina. :rotfl:


Verso Messina o verso ovest?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io a 100 km da fontanarossa, un'ora scarsa di macchina. :rotfl:


Non far finta di non capire


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Verso Messina o verso ovest?


non ne azzecchi una: a sud.


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non far finta di non capire


ho capito benissimo, IO. E tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma come no? vai a leggere.....non difendedno lui ma la miglie certo...ma dopo che ho detto che lui non voleva insultare e' partito in quarte con una serie si merde di qua merde di la......
> cioe'.....menomale che non ho fatto l avvocato nella vita....
> mi ritiro.....dopo bender e questo abbandono la mia vocazione delle cause perse in partenza....
> infatti d ora in poi su ste faccende qui mi faccio i fatti miei e bon...


ho letto ora:mrgreen:. Ribadisco che non sei tu ad aver fatto brutta figura


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho capito benissimo, IO. E tu?


Ora si


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ne azzecchi una: a sud.


Peccato. se era verso nord o ovest ci passo ogni tanto per lavoro


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Peccato. se era verso nord o ovest ci passo ogni tanto per lavoro


cambia lavoro e vieni a sud. semplice.


@ farfalla: era ora.:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (24 Ottobre 2013)

vado a fare due anche tre passi cor cagniolino. 

bai bai.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vado a fare due anche tre passi cor cagniolino.
> 
> bai bai.


Attento al gradino...!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

non va non va non va non va non va non va non va proprio.


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avete fatto scappare Daniele, quello del 69, l'altro è in Cina.
> Ma non si può.
> Gli avete distrutto tutto il suo castello di statistiche e ragionamenti.
> E poi il superenalotto... aveva avuto un'idea geniale, potevamo fare il sistemone!
> ...


non rilassarti troppo che hai le polpette sul fuoco
bruciacchiate non mi piacciono :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non rilassarti troppo che hai le polpette sul fuoco
> bruciacchiate non mi piacciono :incazzato:


Ma dove cazzo sei finito?ma ci si comporta così?uno mi vuol denunciare,menare,e tu non ci sei?


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove cazzo sei finito?ma ci si comporta così?uno mi vuol denunciare,menare,e tu non ci sei?


 ma è una situazione indecente, uno entra nel forum e si permette di insultarti, menarti e quant'altro? ma dove siamo finiti.......
un po di riguardo per le persone onorevoli del forum
scusa, ma ero impegnato in un convegno dove trattavo argomenti legati alla *"deambulazione femminile al termine del coito"* e in quella zona non c'era copertura Vodafone 

mi fai un sunto?
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma è una situazione indecente, uno entra nel forum e si permette di insultarti, menarti e quant'altro? ma dove siamo finiti.......
> un po di riguardo per le persone onorevoli del forum
> scusa, ma ero impegnato in un convegno dove trattavo argomenti legati alla *"deambulazione femminile al termine del coito"* e in quella zona non c'era copertura Vodafone
> 
> ...


Cor cazzo,ti leggi tutto quello che ha scritto daniele 1969!


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cor cazzo,ti leggi tutto quello che ha scritto daniele 1969!


eggià...
cor cazzo che leggo tutto


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Vabbè*



gas ha detto:


> eggià...
> cor cazzo che leggo tutto


Vai al 3d smaterializzato...o na cosa simile...!


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai al 3d smaterializzato...o na cosa simile...!


prof., oggi non ho molto tempo di andare a rileggere, ma....
CHETTIFREGA? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> prof., oggi non ho molto tempo di andare a rileggere, ma....
> CHETTIFREGA? :mrgreen:


Che mi frega?io ho un nome da difendere...!


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che mi frega?io ho un nome da difendere...!


d'accordo
ma è da difendere da personaggi credibili... non credi?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

*bon..*

vado a depositare oltre oceano...
ciao

miss acacia


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vado a depositare oltre oceano...
> ciao
> 
> miss acacia


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vado a depositare oltre oceano...
> ciao
> 
> miss acacia


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

la farfalla è volata via? 
sono 2 giorni che non si vede
avrà preso 2 giorni di ferie?

:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la farfalla è volata via?
> sono 2 giorni che non si vede
> avrà preso 2 giorni di ferie?
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


macche....
stamattina e' andata al bar con simy ma non ho capito se a linate o roma....o meta strada....
bah....fatto sta che pioveva...forse....
non so...

scusate...
stavo andando oltre oceano....ho sbagliato strada


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> macche....
> stamattina e' andata al bar con simy ma non ho capito se a linate o roma....o meta strada....
> bah....fatto sta che pioveva...forse....
> non so...
> ...


quindi si comportano un po come fanno "lui" e "ultimo" .... vanno al bar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi si comportano un po come fanno "lui" e "ultimo" .... vanno al bar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non saranno mica andate al bar con loro, spero


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi si comportano un po come fanno "lui" e "ultimo" .... vanno al bar :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


excel parte tra poco...ho tempo...
bravo bravo gas...mi hai fatto ricordare...Lui andava con loro...
Ultimo no, credo stia avviando le pratiche per la mia adozione....
cercavbo famiglia stamattina


----------



## gas (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> excel parte tra poco...ho tempo...
> bravo bravo gas...mi hai fatto ricordare...*Lui andava con loro*...
> Ultimo no, credo stia avviando le pratiche per la mia adozione....
> cercavbo famiglia stamattina


beh, credo che si annoieranno con lui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: fatta una, deve poi riposare almeno 1  giorno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

*excel sta salpando...vi lascio con un quesito*

perche dio ci ha fatto un mento solo?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche dio ci ha fatto un mento solo?


Perchè non poteva fare altri.menti..!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè non poteva fare altri.menti..!


bugiardo! la tua risposta e' giusta ma e' tipicamente una risposta da google....


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè non poteva fare altri.menti..!


:bleah:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bugiardo! la tua risposta e' giusta ma e' tipicamente una risposta da google....


Senti bella.... incominciando da adesso chiamami pure Pà, papy o come desideri ok? e la prossima volta che mi sgami STATTI MUTA..! ACCI TUAA..! 

Dico un po di rispetto no? :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :bleah:


Invidioso e ignorante..!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti bella.... incominciando da adesso chiamami pure Pà, papy o come desideri ok? e la prossima volta che mi sgami STATTI MUTA..! ACCI TUAA..!
> 
> Dico un po di rispetto no? :smile:


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......avete firmato? e spedito? sei mio papa adesso!!!!!!!!
paposo va bene?
mi viene cosi....non so perche....
certo assoluto rispetto! sarei la tua prima figlia femmina? 
pero mi devi ridare i reggiminne.....non possiamo piu idilliare


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......avete firmato? e spedito? sei mio papa adesso!!!!!!!!
> paposo va bene?
> mi viene cosi....non so perche....
> certo assoluto rispetto! sarei la tua prima figlia femmina?
> pero mi devi ridare i reggiminne.....non possiamo piu idilliare



Paposo mi piace..! bello..! 

Per i reggiminnazzune ok, ma li passo a Wolf, almeno si passa il tempo in bagno.. e abbiamo fatto pure del bene..! :mrgreen:
Dai far sognare è bello.


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Paposo mi piace..! bello..!
> 
> Per i reggiminnazzune ok, ma li passo a Wolf, almeno si passa il tempo in bagno.. e abbiamo fatto pure del bene..! :mrgreen:
> Dai far sognare è bello.


....ulo


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> ....ulo


perche non li vuoi wolf? perche sei vomitoso nei miei confronti?


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche non li vuoi wolf? perche sei vomitoso nei miei confronti?


Giammai ne tuoi confronti .... nei confronti del marrano (ora dizionarizzati )


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Giammai ne tuoi confronti .... nei confronti del marrano (ora dizionarizzati )


oh tu quoque!!! come sai delle mie lacune???
ecco perche nessuno mi vuole....
perche dopo sei anni qui sono ignorante.....
datemi un po di scarola di verza e le cime de rapa e me ne vado...
che crudelta...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> ....ulo



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: :dito::festa::malocchio:


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> oh tu quoque!!! come sai delle mie lacune???
> ecco perche nessuno mi vuole....
> perche dopo sei anni qui sono ignorante.....
> datemi un po di scarola di verza e le cime de rapa e me ne vado...
> che crudelta...


:fischio::fischio::fischio:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :fischio::fischio::fischio:


bene....ho preso il dizionario. zanichelli. una borsa con pochi vestiti dentro....
un pezzetto di pane....tanto mangio poco.
una coccinella e un rametto di ulivo.

grazie wolf....mi hai spezzata cosi....con 2 parole...
e' ovvio che non piu la miss acacia di una volta

paposo
non mi vogliono
posso portare la coccinella in siculandia?


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Miis*



miss acacia ha detto:


> bene....ho preso il dizionario. zanichelli. una borsa con pochi vestiti dentro....
> un pezzetto di pane....tanto mangio poco.
> una coccinella e un rametto di ulivo.
> 
> ...


Certo porta quello che vuoi,ti faccio conoscere inculandia....!


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bene....ho preso il dizionario. zanichelli. una borsa con pochi vestiti dentro....
> un pezzetto di pane....tanto mangio poco.
> una coccinella e un rametto di *ulivo*.
> 
> ...


ulivo a Londra??
"e' ovvio che non piu la miss acacia di una volta" manca un pezzo 

Pace??
SmaKKone!!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo porta quello che vuoi,ti faccio conoscere inculandia....!


non puoi piu niente contro di me. ora sono figlia di ultimo....
no...no.....noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oddio ho realizzato solo ora scrivendolo....ultimo non era raul bova in palermo milano solo andata?
che fattona che sono...

cmq....inculandia e' presto per consocerla.....quanto costa il biglietto poi? non leggi che vengo solo con la scarola la verza e le cime di rapa?
e la coccinella certo...


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

Wolf attento a non farti mettere in mezzo


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bene....ho preso il dizionario. zanichelli. una borsa con pochi vestiti dentro....
> un pezzetto di pane....tanto mangio poco.
> una coccinella e un rametto di ulivo.
> 
> ...



Tesoro mio tu puoi tutto  

Ai calci in culo a quel marpione che fischia ci penso io..!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> ulivo a Londra??
> "e' ovvio che non piu la miss acacia di una volta" manca un pezzo
> 
> Pace??
> SmaKKone!!


ma si dai...alla fine sei arraposo vestito da gladiatore...
e' vero manca un pezzo.....ce lo metto piu tardi....


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Wolf attento a non farti mettere in mezzo


Me ne guardo bene ....


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Wolf attento a non farti mettere in mezzo


tu....tu.....stai attenta tu....
lo so benissimo cosa hai fatto stamattina...altro che caffe al bar....farfalla ha confessato....di sua sponte poi...
se ti avvicini al mio paposo ancora una volta......
io e la coccinella.....

ci siamo capite


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Me ne guardo bene ....



Bhe..  in mezzo no... indovina con quale faccina ti vogliamo? :rotfl:

Tranquillo oscuro lo tengo io..! 

Ricodi a rocky balboa? non fa male.. non fa male.. non fa male.. non fa maleeee..!


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Me ne guardo bene ....


lo so che sei un ragazzetto sveglio


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe..  in mezzo no... indovina con quale faccina ti vogliamo? :rotfl:
> 
> Tranquillo oscuro lo tengo io..!
> 
> Ricodi a rocky balboa? non fa male.. non fa male.. non fa male.. non fa maleeee..!


UloFanc !!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu....tu.....stai attenta tu....
> lo so benissimo cosa hai fatto stamattina...altro che caffe al bar....farfalla ha confessato....di sua sponte poi...
> se ti avvicini al mio paposo ancora una volta......
> io e la coccinella.....
> ...


chi sarebbe il tuo "paposo"? rimitivo:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> lo so che sei un ragazzetto sveglio


Ti porta ad inculandia pure a te?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> chi sarebbe il tuo "paposo"? rimitivo:


ultimo! o vero raul bova del forum. hai capito? ecco....
non lo fare piu!


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ultimo! o vero raul bova del forum. hai capito? ecco....
> non lo fare piu!


tutto tuo tranquilla


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti porta ad inculandia pure a te?













tanto se aspetto te :simy:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> tanto se aspetto te :simy:


Si a battute sei una smutandata ....ma a fatti quelle mutande le hai saldate proprio!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> UloFanc !!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Questo termine verrà coniato e usato per secoli e secoli nel forum..!


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tanto se aspetto te :simy:



Ultimo perché non cedi alla corte di questa splendida giovane donna?
Ha tutto: bellezza, simpatia, buon cuore, carattere.
salvo che tu non abbia già una compagna o moglie nel qual caso comprendo e apprezzo il tuo fare orecchie da mercante :up:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto tuo tranquilla



uovo di gatto, gatto ci cova. gatto un po matto che cova le uova...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ultimo! o vero raul bova del forum. hai capito? ecco....
> non lo fare piu!



:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ultimo perché non cedi alla corte di questa splendida giovane donna?
> Ha tutto: bellezza, simpatia, buon cuore, carattere.
> salvo che tu non abbia già una compagna o moglie nel qual caso comprendo e apprezzo il tuo fare orecchie da mercante :up:




oddio che c'entra Ultimo.... io parlavo con Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> oddio che c'entra Ultimo.... io parlavo con Oscuro


Certo,sono il forumista più corteggiato del forum,anche quello che finisce sempre a pippe....strano vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,sono il forumista più corteggiato del forum,anche quello che finisce sempre a pippe....strano vero?


Mica tanto chi troppo vuole nulla stringe :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio che c'entra Ultimo.... io parlavo con Oscuro


infatti parlavano di me....


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio che c'entra Ultimo.... io parlavo con Oscuro


Pure io volevo scrivere Oscuro ma ho sritto Ultimo. E' stato un qui, qua, quo: mi scuso.
Rimedio subito: Ultimo, pussa via bruttone che non sei altro ... sciò scio :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

Il bar mi chiama .... aufidesenn


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mica tanto chi troppo vuole nulla stringe :mrgreen:


Voglio troppo?o siete voi che fate solo fumo?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,sono il forumista più corteggiato del forum,anche quello che finisce sempre a pippe....strano vero?


perchè evidentemente non siamo noi quelle "chiacchiere e distintivo", non credi?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pure io volevo scrivere Oscuro ma ho sritto Ultimo. E' stato un qui, qua, quo: mi scuso.
> Rimedio subito: Ultimo, pussa via bruttone che non sei altro ... sciò scio :mrgreen::rotfl::up:



:abbraccio: A dopo.


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pure io volevo scrivere Oscuro ma ho sritto Ultimo. E' stato un qui, qua, quo: mi scuso.
> Rimedio subito: Ultimo, pussa via bruttone che non sei altro ... sciò scio :mrgreen::rotfl::up:



:risata:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> perchè evidentemente non siamo noi quelle "chiacchiere e distintivo", non credi?


Se finisco a pippe è perchè parlate parlate e poi chiappe incensurate bella mia!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se finisco a pippe è perchè parlate parlate e poi chiappe incensurate bella mia!


Roma, 20 dicembre 2013. piazza bologna. 16:30 
io e te. 
ti faccio vedere io ti faccio.....


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se finisco a pippe è perchè parlate parlate e poi chiappe incensurate bella mia!


o perchè dai buca agli appuntamenti, bello mio!


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Roma, 20 dicembre 2013. piazza bologna. 16:30
> io e te.
> ti faccio vedere io ti faccio.....


Io sono quello con il pisello enorme...!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono quello con il pisello enorme...!


io quella bassa con le minne grosse.

che vinca il migliore


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> o perchè dai,dico una che mi abbia mai teso un agguato,un mp con un cell,un elargizione anale.IL NULLA!Inviti pesanti,ci vediamo a tot ora in quell'albergo...gnè gneè..parlate e basta!


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Roma, 20 dicembre 2013. piazza bologna. 16:30
> io e te.
> ti faccio vedere io ti faccio.....



si si, ti faccio vedere pure io :clava:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > o perchè dai,dico una che mi abbia mai teso un agguato,un mp con un cell,un elargizione anale.IL NULLA!Inviti pesanti,ci vediamo a tot ora in quell'albergo...gnè gneè..parlate e basta!
> ...


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si si, ti faccio vedere pure io :clava:


Io vi faccio vedere come finisco con il pisello fra le mani pure stavolta....!:rotfl:A CAZZARE.....!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si si, ti faccio vedere pure io :clava:


Vieni vieni che ce ne ho pure per te...


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei falso come un gatto di plastica comprato su una bancarella cinese
> ...


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorresti dire che scrivo una falsità?Vorresti dire che ho declinato delle profferte di natura sessuale?Hai questo coraggio?


vorresti dire per esempio che non ti ho invitato a vedere la partita venerdì sera.... "e chi perde paga pegno" ?


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vorresti dire che scrivo una falsità?Vorresti dire che ho declinato delle profferte di natura sessuale?Hai questo coraggio?
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vorresti dire per esempio che non ti ho invitato a vedere la partita venerdì sera.... "e chi perde paga pegno" ?


Ti prego non lo invitare più quando gioca il Napoli .... te lo chiedo a nome di milioni di tifosi azzurri :mrgreen::wide-grin::risata::updue::amici:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti prego non lo invitare più quando gioca il Napoli .... te lo chiedo a nome di milioni di tifosi azzurri :mrgreen::wide-grin::risata::updue::amici:



tanto non è venuto (in tutti i sensi)


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tanto non è venuto (in tutti i sensi)



uagliù qui la tua reputazione di trombeur des femmes va di pari passo con i dati istat sull'occupazione in Italia.
vedi tu che devi fare.
Ma Simy è osso duro, ti tiene testa alla grande, te la dovrai sudare
Statt buono:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> vorresti dire per esempio che non ti ho invitato a vedere la partita venerdì sera.... "e chi perde paga pegno" ?


Secondo te vengo a vedere una partita con una tifosa della roma?mi hai mai invitato ai pratoni del vivaro?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te vengo a vedere una partita con una tifosa della roma?mi hai mai invitato ai pratoni del vivaro?


guarda che io ti invito eh...

allora domani invece di andare a giocare a calcetto andiamo ai pratoni del vivaro, ci stai?


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> guarda che io ti invito eh...
> 
> allora domani invece di andare a giocare a calcetto andiamo ai pratoni del vivaro, ci stai?


Si avresti voluto farlo l'avresti dovuto fare privatamente...dolce cazzara....!


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si avresti voluto farlo l'avresti dovuto fare privatamente...dolce cazzara....!


MA TE L'HO DETTO AL TELEFONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voglio troppo?o siete voi che fate solo fumo?


Io son rimasta all'invito per il libro ... Non credo abbiamo,altro in sospeso :mrgreen: E nella mia posta elettronica non ho trovato alcun invito scritto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Maaaa*



Simy ha detto:


> MA TE L'HO DETTO AL TELEFONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Mi hai detto al telefono di vederci ai pratoni del vivaro????????????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Hai la faccia come er culo....!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tanto non è venuto* (in tutti i sensi)*


:rotfl:Tremendissssssssima :smile:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Tremendissssssssima :smile:


Provaci tu a farmi venire no?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Provaci tu a farmi venire no?


Oscu' non sfidarmi


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscu' non sfidarmi


In effetti, perdonami oscuro se continuo a farmi i fatti tuoi, anche Fiammetta come "tostaggine" non scherza proprio ..... Starei attento anche qui :up:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*brrr*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscu' non sfidarmi


Eccone n'altra....:rotfl:tutte vampire del sesso stasera....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti, perdonami oscuro se continuo a farmi i fatti tuoi, anche Fiammetta come "tostaggine" non scherza proprio ..... Starei attento anche qui :up:


Dietro un pc tutte aggressive e poi?:up:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai detto al telefono di vederci ai pratoni del vivaro????????????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Hai la faccia come er culo....!



NO, ma ti ho detto che ci saremmo visti da trombamici... o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> NO, ma ti ho detto che ci saremmo visti da trombamici... o sbaglio?


Ricordo il contrario.....,hai detto che ero sprecato o sbaglio?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricordo il contrario.....,hai detto che ero sprecato o sbaglio?


ho detto che non ti ci vedo a tradire, ma che se volevi potevamo provare... ti ho anche detto che mi metto in lista


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ho detto che non ti ci vedo a tradire, ma che se volevi potevamo provare... ti ho anche detto che mi metto in lista


Si certo...ridendo....ma vai va.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccone n'altra....:rotfl:tutte vampire del sesso stasera....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Pensa te passata stasera.. Sfugge  l'occasione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questa è sfiga :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Pensa te passata stasera.. Sfugge  l'occasione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questa è sfiga :mrgreen:


No,questa è la solita storia.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho detto che non ti ci vedo a tradire, ma che se volevi potevamo provare... ti ho anche detto che mi metto in lista


E no dolcezza la lista no ... Tu gli spieghi che sei la prima al limite della lista


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè evidentemente non siamo noi quelle "chiacchiere e distintivo", non credi?


quoto

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E no dolcezza la lista no ... Tu gli spieghi che sei la prima al limite della lista


Si certo....prima seconda....terza....sempre due pippe al giorno,non di più!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E 4.....!Adesso anche tu?Qui l'unica e miss....altroche!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E 4.....!Adesso anche tu?Qui l'unica e miss....altroche!


A proposito ma dov'è ???


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Faimmetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A proposito ma dov'è ???


Già finito l'ardore?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già finito l'ardore?


No perché fino a mezzanotte è serata poi perdo la scarpina e ti tocca aspettare un po' :mrgreen: stavi elogiando miss e mi sono chiesta dove fosse


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Proff.perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


>


Si tranquillizzi caro collega,queste sono solo fanfarone con le mutandone belle salde.


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No perché fino a mezzanotte è serata poi perdo la scarpina e ti tocca aspettare un po' :mrgreen: stavi elogiando miss e mi sono chiesta dove fosse


Ma va?ci avrei scommesso.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma va?ci avrei scommesso.....!:rotfl:


Oh ma lo hai scritto tu che era serata :mrgreen: Io colgo la palla al balzo :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tranquillizzi caro collega,queste sono solo fanfarone con le mutandone belle salde.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*



perplesso ha detto:


>


io inizio ad avere paura di queste apparizioni


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh ma lo hai scritto tu che era serata :mrgreen: Io colgo la palla al balzo :mrgreen:


Certo....le palle al balzo...come no....!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tranquillizzi caro collega,queste sono solo fanfarone con le mutandone belle salde.


Ecco bravo tu tranquillizzalo che poi a te ci penso io


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> io inizio ad avere paura di queste apparizioni


Perplesso è un uomo con due coglioni da cavallo e il pisello da toro e ho detto tutto!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso è un uomo con due coglioni da cavallo e il pisello da toro e ho detto tutto!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso è un uomo con due coglioni da cavallo e il pisello da toro e ho detto tutto!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso è un uomo con due coglioni da cavallo e il pisello da toro e ho detto tutto!


Ammazza interessante :mrgreen: Perpli dove sei palesati :mrgreen: Ehm ma tu come fai a saperlo ??!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza interessante :mrgreen:


Stimo molto perplesso e non è cosa da poco!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stimo molto perplesso e non è cosa da poco!


Lo stimo anche io :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo stimo anche io :mrgreen:


Siamo in due,allora io aspetto....vediamo cosa sei capace di fare...!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo in due,allora io aspetto....vediamo cosa sei capace di fare...!


Ok


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok


Io sono serio....!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono serio....!


Ok allora ok ( Nada faccine )


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

*io ci sono*

Mi diverto a vedere come cercate di arrivare (arrancando) dove invece...pappappero io sono gia arrivata....
Chiappe sode


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mi diverto a vedere come cercate di arrivare (arrancando) dove invece...pappappero io sono gia arrivata....
> Chiappe sode


Si grazie ho chiappe sode e non solo quelle


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si grazie ho chiappe sode e non solo quelle


Pure le minne?:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Pure le minne?:singleeye:


Minne ???:singleeye:forse intendevi zinne ?:smile: si


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Minne ???:singleeye:forse intendevi zinne ?:smile: si


Le minne le minne....quali zinne?  Come sei volgare...:rotfl.


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

L'ho sempre detto che Perplesso è un uomo da sposare... :carneval::carneval::carneval:

eccomi, so prezzemolina!:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> L'ho sempre detto che Perplesso è un uomo da sposare... :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> eccomi, so prezzemolina!:mrgreen:


MA guardalaaaaaa...sei terrible. ..
:rotfl:

Poi mi sa che ti devi accodare....c'ha fila pure perply


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> MA guardalaaaaaa...sei terrible. ..
> :rotfl:
> 
> Poi mi sa che ti devi accodare....c'ha fila pure perply


Ma no, io parlavo per voi...  

Poi se dovessi rimanere single... lo sa.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma no, io parlavo per voi...
> 
> Poi se dovessi rimanere single... lo sa.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma sei matta?????
Muta che se ti legge farfalla....
:rotfl::rotfl:

Io non so nulla.:blank:


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma sei matta?????
> Muta che se ti legge farfalla....
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io non so nulla.:blank:


Farfalla?  cosa c'entra?
dimmi dimmi,
lui non me ne ha mai parlato... ops


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Farfalla?  cosa c'entra?
> dimmi dimmi,
> lui non me ne ha mai parlato... ops


Non lo sai che farfalla ha degli uomini di sua proprieta qui?
Allora per ora mi sa che sono Lui Gas perplesso e non mi ricordo.  Questi sicuro...c'e' stata una battaglia...un paio anzi in cui io e farfalla la quale era spalleggiata da simy abbiamo combattuto. Credo ci fossimo arrese entrambe..anzi no...io mi sono fidanzata con toy e lei si e' tranquillizata.
Ma ultimamente la vedo che rimarca troppo spesso il territorio. ...non so...prevedo un futuro duello e poi la grande guerra!!! Ahhhhh....
Ecco.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Farfalla?  cosa c'entra?
> dimmi dimmi,
> lui non me ne ha mai parlato... ops


Ah non te ne ha parlato???? Bene
Poi faccio i conti con lui 


Con il cell non ho le faccine, ti lascio con il dubbio di quale potrei mettere


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non lo sai che farfalla ha degli uomini di sua proprieta qui?
> Allora per ora mi sa che sono Lui Gas perplesso e non mi ricordo.  Questi sicuro...c'e' stata una battaglia...un paio anzi in cui io e farfalla la quale era spalleggiata da simy abbiamo combattuto. Credo ci fossimo arrese entrambe..anzi no...io mi sono fidanzata con toy e lei si e' tranquillizata.
> Ma ultimamente la vedo che rimarca troppo spesso il territorio. ...non so...prevedo un futuro duello e poi la grande guerra!!! Ahhhhh....
> Ecco.. :rotfl::rotfl:


Ahahahah
Sto aspettando mio figlio che esce dagli allenamenti e rido in auto da sola 


Miss ti accorgerai presto che questi parlano parlano ma alla fine poco si combina


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> Sto aspettando mio figlio che esce dagli allenamenti e rido in auto da sola
> 
> 
> Miss ti accorgerai presto che questi parlano parlano ma alla fine poco si combina



Vorrei dirti: e che non lo so?
Ma poi tu andresti in para (come dite voi a milano)
E inizieresti a chiedermi come lo sai? Cone nn lo sai?

Il dubbio lo lascio io a te...

Ma sobo contenta di farti ridere:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vorrei dirti: e che non lo so?
> Ma poi tu andresti in para (come dite voi a milano)
> E inizieresti a chiedermi come lo sai? Cone nn lo sai?
> 
> ...


Ma tu hai idea di come gongolano con ste donne che litigano per loro?


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non lo sai che farfalla ha degli uomini di sua proprieta qui?
> Allora per ora mi sa che sono Lui Gas perplesso e non mi ricordo.  Questi sicuro...c'e' stata una battaglia...un paio anzi in cui io e farfalla la quale era spalleggiata da simy abbiamo combattuto. Credo ci fossimo arrese entrambe..anzi no...io mi sono fidanzata con toy e lei si e' tranquillizata.
> Ma ultimamente la vedo che rimarca troppo spesso il territorio. ...non so...prevedo un futuro duello e poi la grande guerra!!! Ahhhhh....
> Ecco.. :rotfl::rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ah non te ne ha parlato???? Bene
> Poi faccio i conti con lui
> 
> 
> Con il cell non ho le faccine, ti lascio con il dubbio di quale potrei mettere


 ah scusate!! Io non rubo l'uomo di nessuno.... 



non volevo sorry farfalla!! 

ci sono altri uomini che sono già presi?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah scusate!! Io non rubo l'uomo di nessuno....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahah ognuna ha il suo giardinetto, come ti muovi ti muovi fai danni
Quindi tanto vale non guardare in faccia a nessuno e portare a casa il risultato ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu hai idea di come gongolano con ste donne che litigano per loro?


Si e mi diverte troppo....ahahshahshshshs....ci amano proprio perche li facciamo sentire importanti. Ci scanniamo per loro...
Eh poi amica del sole gongoleggi pure tu quando perply arriva in zero tre come zorro e si contra con Lui per te....ahhhhh non dirmi che non gongoleggi!!!:rotfl::rotfl:

Pero io inizerei ad avere paura davvero....:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ok, allora Nate è già preso?  :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu hai idea di come gongolano con ste donne che litigano per loro?


facciamoglielo credere, poi ci chiariamo in mp tanto  shhhh


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ok, allora Nate è già preso?  :rotfl:


No e' liberissimo:carneval:
Io ho solo ultimo. Che poi e' diventato mio padre oggi adottandomi. Quindi mi deve ridare tutti miei reggipoppe sia chiaro.
Mi sto lavorando oscuro che e' di simy na conosco gia le tattiche belliche di simi e farfalla....mi sento tranquilla...ah si perche loro attaccano insieme trasversalmente. 
Poi passero oltre....
:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No e' liberissimo:carneval:
> Io ho solo ultimo. Che poi e' diventato mio padre oggi adottandomi. Quindi mi deve ridare tutti miei reggipoppe sia chiaro.
> Mi sto lavorando oscuro che e' di simy na conosco gia le tattiche belliche di simi e farfalla....mi sento tranquilla...ah si perche loro attaccano insieme trasversalmente.
> Poi passero oltre....
> :rotfl:


ok, allora almeno uno io lo voglio... mi ispira...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok, allora almeno uno io lo voglio... mi ispira...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vai..per me ha il petto troppo peloso...:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vai..per me ha il petto troppo peloso...:carneval:


per quello basta poco.... :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> per quello basta poco.... :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl:


a parte tu hai Toy che non si può toccare...


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a parte tu hai Toy che non si può toccare...


Brava....
Che dolce che te lo sei ricordata se ti senti sola possiamo inglobarti In questo amore lesbo...posso chiederglielo:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Brava....
> Che dolce che te lo sei ricordata se ti senti sola possiamo inglobarti In questo amore lesbo...posso chiederglielo:rotfl:


mmm non fare proposte che potrei accettare... :festa::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mmm non fare proposte che potrei accettare... :festa::mrgreen:


:rotfl:
Vediamo che dice toy. Ma I baci in bocca con la lingua li do solo a lei!!:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Vediamo che dice toy. Ma I baci in bocca con la lingua li do solo a lei!!:rotfl:


:rotflrenderemo confidenza.... col tempo.... :rotfl::danza:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah non te ne ha parlato???? Bene
> Poi faccio i conti con lui
> 
> 
> Con il cell non ho le faccine, ti lascio con il dubbio di quale potrei mettere


Vedi te perpli il timido che ti combina  co sta storiella le imbambola tutte perpliiiiiiii:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah scusate!! Io non rubo l'uomo di nessuno....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prova con H7 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:se ti sbrighi forse lo trovi ancora libero...forse :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi te perpli il timido che ti combina  co sta storiella le imbambola tutte perpliiiiiiii:mexican:


E secondo te perché avverto le nuove sulla sua finta timidezza...almeno non ci cascano come ci sono cascata io


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> prova con H7 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:se ti sbrighi forse lo trovi ancora libero...forse :carneval:


E' vero...ti devi sbriga'...


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


voi intanto discutete pure e combattete

ne resterà una sola e sarò io :diavoletto:

me li prendo tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E secondo te perché avverto le nuove sulla sua finta timidezza...almeno non ci cascano come ci sono cascata io


Grande :rotfl: Farfie :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> 
> voi intanto discutete pure e combattete
> ...


 si infatti mi sa che finisce così :mrgreen: "L'acqua cheta rompe i ponti"


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si infatti mi sa che finisce così :mrgreen: "L'acqua cheta rompe i ponti"


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si infatti mi sa che finisce così :mrgreen: "L'acqua cheta rompe i ponti"





farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca




:yes:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ve piacerebbe a tutte...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ve piacerebbe a tutte...


Abbi pazienza miss ma tu hai già princ-toy :mrgreen: Non essere egoista ma che ti insegnano sti anglosassoni!!!??? Stai sempre su o sei rientrata ?


----------



## viola di mare (24 Ottobre 2013)

buonanotte a tutti!!! sono distrutta, a domani :dorme:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza miss ma tu hai già princ-toy :mrgreen: Non essere egoista ma che ti insegnano sti anglosassoni!!!??? Stai sempre su o sei rientrata ?


Ve conviene che nn torno. ...smacello da qui fidurati se gioco in casa. ...
Poi voi non avete capito....una volta che avro preso oscuro il gioco e' fatto...

Con lui me porto appresso gas e perpli. Poi pure stermy e president. ..
Tie' ve lo dico pure.....vi do il vantaggio:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> buonanotte a tutti!!! sono distrutta, a domani :dorme:


Buonanotte teso


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> buonanotte a tutti!!! sono distrutta, a domani :dorme:


Ciao :amici: Buon risposo


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ve conviene che nn torno. ...smacello da qui fidurati se gioco in casa. ...
> Poi voi non avete capito....una volta che avro preso oscuro il gioco e' fatto...
> 
> Con lui me porto appresso gas e perpli. Poi pure stermy e president. ..
> Tie' ve lo dico pure.....vi do il vantaggio:rotfl:


:rotfl:Stermy e president !!! Pure !!!! già che ci sei pigliati pure quib  fai filotto:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (24 Ottobre 2013)

Scusate, ma se proprio vi state spartendo gli utenti maschi, allora io, se non è già prenotato, opterei per JB: mi piacciono i burberi fuori e teneri dentro! :mrgreen: 

Buonanotte luna!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Stermy e president !!! Pure !!!! già che ci sei pigliati pure quib  fai filotto:mrgreen:


No!
Io e quibb non ci piacciamo misa...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusate, ma se proprio vi state spartendo gli utenti maschi, allora io, se non è già prenotato, opterei per JB: mi piacciono i burberi fuori e teneri dentro! :mrgreen:
> 
> Buonanotte luna!


Veramente era viola mi sa :mrgreen: Ciao lol come va?! Ma che dire JB ...sentì Free che dice  E la cassiera :mrgreen: Sarà felice di leggere il tuo " burberi fuori e teneri dentro " :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No!
> Io e quibb non ci piacciamo misa...


Ah ok :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente era viola mi sa :mrgreen: Ciao lol come va?! Ma che dire JB ...sentì Free che dice  E la cassiera :mrgreen: Sarà felice di leggere il tuo " burberi fuori e teneri dentro " :carneval:


Ma che dici? Tu proprio non ti aggiorni...jb e' di minerva!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Aia....
Sento che tira una brutta aria......


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Tu proprio non ti aggiorni...jb e' di minerva!


Si credo che tiri una brutta aria :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si credo che tiri una brutta aria :mrgreen:


Si ma nulla di relativo a quello che ci stiamo dicendo. ..ao questa e' guerra...
No io dico un nuova aria...un nuovo vento....

No?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Tu proprio non ti aggiorni...jb e' di minerva!





miss acacia ha detto:


> Si ma nulla di relativo a quello che ci stiamo dicendo. ..ao questa e' guerra...
> No io dico un nuova aria...un nuovo vento....
> 
> No?


Qui? Inteso come tradì?


----------



## Caciottina (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui? Inteso come tradì?


Dove ho scritto qui?
Ao io fumo e quella fatta sei te:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto qui?
> Ao io fumo e quella fatta sei te:rotfl:


 :rotfl::carneval::rotfl: Ma che ne so salti di palo in frasca :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente era viola mi sa :mrgreen: Ciao lol come va?! Ma che dire JB ...sentì Free che dice  E la cassiera :mrgreen: Sarà felice di leggere il tuo " burberi fuori e teneri dentro " :carneval:


Vero! Prima di tutto devo accordarmi con free, ma io credo che lei sia di larghe vedute, quindi il povero malcapitato non ha scampo! :carneval: Con la cassiera, ho paura che non potremo mai competere... 

:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vero! Prima di tutto devo accordarmi con free, ma io credo che lei sia di larghe vedute, quindi il povero malcapitato non ha scampo! :carneval: Con la cassiera, ho paura che non potremo mai competere...
> 
> :smile:


In realtà anche io credo che con te JB. Non avrebbe  scampo mrgreen: giorno oooooooo.


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In realtà anche io credo che con te JB. Non avrebbe  scampo mrgreen: giorno oooooooo.


Buongiorno a te!
Ma io mi sono affezionata... non gli farei mai del male a quel piccolino...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazze se continuiamo così questo diventerà un forum di sole donne....li stiamo spaventando


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::carneval::rotfl: Ma che ne so salti di palo in frasca :rotfl:


*IN CHE SENSO?*


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ragazze se continuiamo così questo diventerà un forum di sole donne....li stiamo spaventando



Io sarò sempre qua per te.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Io sarò sempre qua per te.


Lo so. Vedi che anche miss si é arresa....sa che sei mio   




Questa la pago cara mi sa ahahah


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ragazze se continuiamo così questo diventerà un forum di sole donne....li stiamo spaventando


 Ok. Allora io rientro nel mio personaggio di quasi cinquantenne candida e ingenua... così li confondiamo... 

E comunque... forse rimaniamo tutte donne e oscuro... :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so. Vedi che anche miss si é arresa....sa che sei mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Farfi, mi sa che ti sei presa il migliore...


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so. Vedi che anche *miss si é arresa*....sa che sei mio
> 
> Questa la pago cara mi sa ahahah




tu dici?


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Farfi, mi sa che ti sei presa il migliore...


ha saputo scegliere. diciamo che ha "naso"


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

opcorn:




:risata:
comunque cosi si inizia bene la giornata


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so. Vedi che anche miss si é arresa....sa che sei mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non te l hanno detto che ride bene chi ride ultimo?


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



biddazza, passo a prenderti alle 6 del mattino di sabato, così è certo che facciamo in tempo.
per la notte del sabato non preoccuparti, so io dove farti riposare......................., diciamo.


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non te l hanno detto che ride bene chi ride *ultimo*?


miss, non lo nominare, porta male. anzi toccati.


ma tu non dovevi andare oltre ..........

p.s. per il resto non so, mi spiace.


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

vado a comprare le prime cose per sabato, frutta e vino per la sangria, il resto stasera.


a dopo care.


non litigate, se potete.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> miss, non lo nominare, porta male. anzi toccati.
> 
> 
> ma tu non dovevi andare oltre ..........
> ...


Sono andata ieri oltre oceano. Ho depositato e imparato tecniche nuove per solare tutti gli uomini a tutte le donne.
Un po tipo kill bill. 

Ps: spiace anche a me.
Pps: Ultimo e' mio padre ora.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *IN CHE SENSO?*


Nel senso che ti aggrada di più :mrgreen: io intendevo figurato visto che mi rivolgevo a Miss, però ti concedo una libera interpretazione.... A proposito se passa oscuro dategli che son stata fino mezzanotte ad aspettarlo e non solo ho perso la scarpina le ho perse entrambe e son tornata a casa a piedi scalza :singleeye: e che si fa così? :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ha saputo scegliere. diciamo che ha "naso"


Beh, è risaputo che i feromoni dei gorilla possono giocare un ruolo determinante!

Buongiorno! Oggi potrei offrirvi un caffé, se ritrovo la moka tra le pignatte... :carneval:


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Pps: Ultimo e' mio padre ora.


ah, infatti immaginavo che altro non poteva essere, quel vecchiaccio con il pipino tipo pelle di daino.


bai bai.


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



opcorn:

brave così... continuate pure a fare le spartizioni...
 :lipstick:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, è risaputo che i feromoni dei gorilla possono giocare un ruolo determinante!
> 
> Buongiorno! Oggi potrei offrirvi un caffé, se ritrovo la moka tra le pignatte... :carneval:


Ma lui nn e' un gorilla femmina....o si?
Lola...cosa sai???


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che ti aggrada di più :mrgreen: io intendevo figurato visto che mi rivolgevo a Miss, però ti concedo una libera interpretazione.... A proposito se passa oscuro dategli che son stata fino mezzanotte ad aspettarlo e non solo ho perso la scarpina le ho perse entrambe e son tornata a casa a piedi scalza :singleeye: e che si fa così? :rotfl:


questa cosa di lasciare aspettare, Oscuro c'è l'ha come abitudine, a quanto pare e spesso sbaglia anche porta.


adesso mi fate andare via per favore?


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma lui nn e' un gorilla femmina....o si?
> Lola...cosa sai???


Mah... io non so niente... so ingenua, io...

Non so se è un gorilla femmina o maschio, come si guardano i gorilla? :sonar:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> opcorn:
> 
> brave così... continuate pure a fare le spartizioni...
> :lipstick:


T ho sognata stanotte...cioe nn so se eri tu...nel sogno diceva di essere viola di mare....ahaahahha
Avevi un cellulare in mano con il laser rosso e ti divertivi a far impazzire I gatti che si chiamavano tutti calipso....
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa cosa di lasciare aspettare, Oscuro c'è l'ha come abitudine, a quanto pare e spesso sbaglia anche porta.
> 
> 
> adesso mi fate andare via per favore?


No, non andare... stai ancora un po' qui con noi...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, non andare... stai ancora un po' qui con noi...


Lola ma nn lo sai che deve fare il prezioso? Se la tira una cifra....pare che ce l ha solo lui...
Roba da non crederci. ..


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, non andare... stai ancora un po' qui con noi...



ruffiana, torno dopo cara, dopo, manco una o due ore. Passerà coraggio.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> biddazza, passo a prenderti alle 6 del mattino di sabato, così è certo che facciamo in tempo.
> per la notte del sabato non preoccuparti, so io dove farti riposare......................., diciamo.



...................................................................................


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lola ma nn lo sai che deve fare il prezioso? Se la tira una cifra..... ..



grazie per le parole di ieri. le ho prese come un complimento: è come quando una TIZIA mi dice "STRONZO". la amo.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie per le parole di ieri. le ho prese come un complimento: è come quando una TIZIA mi dice "STRONZO". la amo.


Hai bevuto? Quali parole di ieri?
Queste altre le ho dette oggi....
Hai bisogno di ferie....si...


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> biddazza, passo a prenderti alle 6 del mattino di sabato, così è certo che facciamo in tempo.
> per la notte del sabato non preoccuparti, so io dove farti riposare......................., diciamo.


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ruffiana, torno dopo cara, dopo, manco una o due ore. Passerà coraggio.


Cercherò di resistere...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie per le parole di ieri. le ho prese come un complimento: è come quando una TIZIA mi dice "STRONZO". la amo.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> opcorn:
> 
> brave così... continuate pure a fare le spartizioni...
> :lipstick:


io non ho nulla da spartire... quello che è mio... è già mio


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ...................................................................................


Anvedi....non ti puoi proprio fidare di nessuno...


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lola ma nn lo sai che deve fare il prezioso? Se la tira una cifra....pare che ce l ha solo lui...
> Roba da non crederci. ..


Capisco... è che io non ci so fare tanto... ma c'ha solo lui che? :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Capisco... è che io non ci so fare tanto... ma c'ha solo lui che? :carneval:


Il pistolino


----------



## Lui (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *Il pistolone*


.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> .


Non mi hanno detto cosi..pero....


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> .


Ma non stavi uscendo?


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Il pistolino


Accidenti!


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> .


A parte che erano complimenti.....stronzo...sei sempre il solito....
MA guarda...sto allucinata


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> T ho sognata stanotte...cioe nn so se eri tu...nel sogno diceva di essere viola di mare....ahaahahha
> Avevi un cellulare in mano con il laser rosso e ti divertivi a far impazzire I gatti che si chiamavano tutti calipso....
> :rotfl::rotfl:


no calipso no anche se tutti sti micini miciosi mi confondono le ideeeeeeeee :incazzato:



Simy ha detto:


> io non ho nulla da spartire... quello che è mio... è già mio


certo certo opcorn:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa cosa di lasciare aspettare, Oscuro c'è l'ha come abitudine, a quanto pare e spesso sbaglia anche porta.
> 
> 
> adesso mi fate andare via per favore?


Si ci mancherebbe... Buona giornata... Quando rientri mi chiarisci l'affermazione di miss : gorilla femmina


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ci mancherebbe... Buona giornata... Quando rientri mi chiarisci l'affermazione di miss : gorilla femmina


In effetti le donne di questo forum spaventano....,chi mi manda num.di cell in mp,chi  promette notti di sesso,chi appuntamenti fra le fratte,la mia posta privata è sempre piena.....brrr che spavento,che aggressività,alle medie mi divertivo di più....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> prova con H7 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:se ti sbrighi forse lo trovi ancora libero...forse :carneval:


Ma come? 
Ti corteggio da mesi, spero di riuscire un giorno a farti mia e tu mi metti all'asta?
Mi spezzi il cuore, davvero
Cattiva che sei ! :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti le donne di questo forum spaventano....,chi mi manda num.di cell in mp,chi promette notti di sesso,chi appuntamenti fra le fratte,la mia posta privata è sempre piena.....brrr che spavento,che aggressività,alle medie mi divertivo di più....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tu fai una brutta fine
E prima che me lo domandi: si, è una minaccia


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma come?
> Ti corteggio da mesi, spero di riuscire un giorno a farti mia e tu mi metti all'asta?
> Mi spezzi il cuore, davvero
> cattiva che sei ! :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


Mi sa che aprirò un 3d su ste fanfarone del forum.....


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> tu fai una brutta fine
> E prima che me lo domandi: si, è una minaccia


E chi mi farebbe fare una brutta fine?incomincio a pensare che forse la donna più piccante è proprio miss....


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi mi farebbe fare una brutta fine?incomincio a pensare che forse la donna più piccante è proprio miss....


Grrrrr...buongiorno. ...
Buongiorno anche a te simy....


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi mi farebbe fare una brutta fine?incomincio a pensare che forse la donna più piccante è proprio miss....


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Ciao*



viola di mare ha detto:


>


Ragazze la simpatia e una cosa,avere il sedere eversivo un'altra.


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazze la simpatia e una cosa,avere il sedere eversivo un'altra.



si si, mi sa che alla fine siete voi tutto chiacchere e distintivo


teorici!!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> si si, mi sa che alla fine siete voi tutto chiacchere e distintivo
> 
> 
> teorici!!!


Hai il sedere eversivo per caso?Chiappe estroverse?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai il sedere eversivo per caso?Chiappe estroverse?


NO...NON HA LE CHIAPPE COME IL CULO, QUELLE CE LE HO SOLO IO.....
non sto urlando


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> NO...NON HA LE CHIAPPE COME IL CULO, QUELLE CE LE HO SOLO IO.....
> non sto urlando


Stai risalendo...e molto....!


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai risalendo...e molto....!


tu mi insegni che in certe situazioni si puo solo andare piu su.....if you know what i mean....


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> tu mi insegni che in certe situazioni si puo solo andare piu su.....if you know what i mean....


Ma si,hai ragione tu troppe chiacchere e pochi fatti.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,hai ragione tu troppe chiacchere e pochi fatti.


non devi preoccuparti....sta finendo l era delle chiacchere...
inizia l era dei fatti.....io dico basta alle chiacchere!
basta al fumo senza arrosto!
basta ai culi timidi!
NOI DICIAMO NO!


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



miss acacia ha detto:


> non devi preoccuparti....sta finendo l era delle chiacchere...
> inizia l era dei fatti.....io dico basta alle chiacchere!
> basta al fumo senza arrosto!
> basta ai culi timidi!
> NOI DICIAMO NO!


Perfettttaaaaaa!Basta alle mutande incollate,basta al tiri il sasso nascondi il culo,Chiù culo pe tutti!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfettttaaaaaa!Basta alle mutande incollate,basta al tiri il sasso nascondi il culo,Chiù culo pe tutti!



Prima depilalo mi raccomando.Il tuo dico.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfettttaaaaaa!Basta alle mutande incollate,basta al tiri il sasso nascondi il culo,Chiù culo pe tutti!


infattamente e indipercui estradizione dei culi timidi e mutande incollate con vinacul.
No!
pero se i danno la prova che non sono timide di culo niente estradizione....
sono una brava segretaria....la ragazza col culo accanto....


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima depilalo mi raccomando.Il tuo dico.


buongiorno! non e' come sembra....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Strafogarsi con uno spiedino..... frittura, ragu, interno con poca mollica e tanto ragù, croccante esternamente che al contatto della mollica e il ragù esplode nel palato. Gli occhi si beano a guardare, il palato schiaccia l'occhio agli occhi e gli dice: vaffanculo per una volta guardo io.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> buongiorno! non e' come sembra....



Ellosò.....


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ellosò.....


ah ok..... menomale...
e' solo perche siamo in guerra....
tu sei gia preso da me...quindi non farti accalappiare da quelle che ti vorranno portare via da me....
sappi che ci proveranno spudoratamente....
non devi amnco andare al bar con loro perche e' li che ti fanno la festa....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti le donne di questo forum spaventano....,chi mi manda num.di cell in mp,chi  promette notti di sesso,chi appuntamenti fra le fratte,la mia posta privata è sempre piena.....brrr che spavento,che aggressività,alle medie mi divertivo di più....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah si ti avrei proprio voluto vedere alle medie....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

*bella la nuova moda*

adesso i nuovi utenti arrivano, postano la discussione, si fanno la domanda, si danno la risposta e poi chiudono il tutto.
Beh ... adesso oltre che automoderato il forum è autodiscutente, autoreferenziante e autopulente. Sarà contento Quib.


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno..... :smile:
oggi si parla di depilazione? :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah ok..... menomale...
> e' solo perche siamo in guerra....
> tu sei gia preso da me...quindi non farti accalappiare da quelle che ti vorranno portare via da me....
> sappi che ci proveranno spudoratamente....
> non devi amnco andare al bar con loro perche e' li che ti fanno la festa....


It's impossible...


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si ti avrei proprio voluto vedere alle medie....


Non è cambiato tanto...gioco solo con giocattoli più costosi.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso i nuovi utenti arrivano, postano la discussione, si fanno la domanda, si danno la risposta e poi chiudono il tutto.
> Beh ... adesso oltre che automoderato il forum è autodiscutente, autoreferenziante e autopulente. Sarà contento Quib.


Sara un pò colpa mia?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma come?
> Ti corteggio da mesi, spero di riuscire un giorno a farti mia e tu mi metti all'asta?
> Mi spezzi il cuore, davvero
> Cattiva che sei ! :mrgreen::rotfl::up:


Ciao HELLS :smile:io sono una donna liberal mica posso impedire alle altre di acorteggiarti... Ieri le hai stuzzicate.. Ed io l'ho solo ricordato,  sarai tu a negarti a loro nel caso...  ciao :up:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso i nuovi utenti arrivano, postano la discussione, si fanno la domanda, si danno la risposta e poi chiudono il tutto.
> Beh ... adesso oltre che automoderato il forum è autodiscutente, autoreferenziante e autopulente. Sarà contento Quib.



Che peccato però, stava cercando una scusante per tradire, come chiedere il permesso. Posso? posso tradire? dai dai ditemi di si. 

Attenzione allo scendere il gradino eh, prima di scenderlo facciamo una sana scopata, magari dopo scendendo il gradino si muore.

Ma mangio la mela o mangio la pera, meglio infilarsi la banana in culo.

Ma giro a destra o giro a sinistra? mi depilo la minchia o non me la depilo? 

Il tatuaggio lo faccio? 

Ho il culo floscio vado in palestra?

Ho la minchia corta gli attacco uno spago con una pietra all'estremità?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sara un pò colpa mia?


Non hanno il coraggio di confrontarsi con te dici? pò esse, pò esse sì.


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che peccato però, stava cercando una scusante per tradire, come chiedere il permesso. Posso? posso tradire? dai dai ditemi di si.
> 
> Attenzione allo scendere il gradino eh, prima di scenderlo facciamo una sana scopata, magari dopo scendendo il gradino si muore.
> 
> ...


ti fai troppe domande...
usa la banana :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non hanno il coraggio di confrontarsi con te dici? pò esse, pò esse sì.


Sta cosa mi fa male al cuore,so ascoltare,percepisco i disagi intrinsechi dell'anima,ci soffro un po,ma quando sei troppo cornuto esprimo pacatamente il mio dissenso!


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> ti fai troppe domande...
> usa la banana :rotfl::rotfl:


Gas ultimo usa la banana,solo nel posto sbagliato,se la scaraventa ogni 3minuti in quel pozzo di S.Patrizio che è il suo culo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sta cosa mi fa male al cuore,so ascoltare,percepisco i disagi intrinsechi dell'anima,ci soffro un po,ma quando sei troppo cornuto esprimo pacatamente il mio dissenso!


Molto pacatamente. Mi ricordi Rumenigge.


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas ultimo usa la banana,solo nel posto sbagliato,se la scaraventa ogni 3minuti in quel pozzo di S.Patrizio che è il suo culo!


uhmmm


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Molto pacatamente. *Mi ricordi Rumenigge*.


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Molto pacatamente. Mi ricordi Rumenigge.


Calcisticamente ricordo Lentini...anche fisicamente....quello che si trombava la moglie di schillaci....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Calcisticamente ricordo Lentini...anche fisicamente....quello che si trombava la moglie di schillaci....!


lentini non era l'unico


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Calcisticamente ricordo Lentini...anche fisicamente....quello che si trombava la moglie di schillaci....!



veramente?

abbiamo tutte googlato Lentini ora


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso i nuovi utenti arrivano, postano la discussione, si fanno la domanda, si danno la risposta e poi chiudono il tutto.
> Beh ... adesso oltre che automoderato il forum è autodiscutente, autoreferenziante e autopulente. Sarà contento Quib.



a me mi fa girare i coglioni proprio sta storia:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:




[HR][/HR]Discussione Chiusa





 Risultati da 1 a 1 di 1 


[h=1]Discussione: Aiuto ... mi sto annoiando ...[/h]


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Calcisticamente ricordo Lentini...anche fisicamente....quello che si trombava la moglie di schillaci....!


io invece di viso e corpo ricordo la fabiani che non so chi si tromabava...
toglici almeno 10 cm di altezza pero. ahahahahaha
me tapina nana


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Calcisticamente ricordo Lentini...anche fisicamente....quello che si trombava la moglie di schillaci....!


oddio... è famoso anche per la sfiga con gli incidenti e per il processo... cercati un altra ala di ispirazione, è meglio.


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so che sei un ragazzetto sveglio


ragazzetto?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sveglio?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma che stai a dì!!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io invece di viso e corpo ricordo la fabiani che non so chi si tromabava...
> toglici almeno 10 cm di altezza pero. ahahahahaha
> me tapina nana


La fabiani si trombava il marito della ventura bettarini,e il figlio della parietti.


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> veramente?
> 
> abbiamo tutte googlato Lentini ora


Calcisticamente e come fisicità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La fabiani si trombava il marito della ventura bettarini,e il figlio della parietti.


tu guardi uomini e donne e leggi Chi?

....

Oscù....


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La fabiani si trombava il marito della ventura bettarini,e il figlio della parietti.


ammazza un mignottone raro...mi cerco anche io una ala ispiratrice nuova....
punky bruster?


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo termine verrà coniato e usato per secoli e secoli nel forum..!



Quindi ho coniato un neologismo .... ora il money
:dollari::dollari::dollari:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi ho coniato un neologismo .... ora il money
> :dollari::dollari::dollari:



Vaffanculo..! scusa era per essere chiari..! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu guardi uomini e donne e leggi Chi?
> 
> ....
> 
> Oscù....


in effetti sei MOLTO preparato :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi ho coniato un neologismo .... ora il money
> :dollari::dollari::dollari:


rien è faire, lupacchiotto. Tutto per la causa.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao HELLS :smile:io sono una donna liberal mica posso impedire alle altre di acorteggiarti... *Ieri le hai stuzzicate.*. Ed io l'ho solo ricordato,  sarai tu a negarti a loro nel caso...  ciao :up:


L'ho fatto? Davvero? Non lo ricordo. Non sono il tipo in verità, mantengo per indole sempre un profilo molto poco appariscente e per giunta detesto gli sbruffoni. Comunque se l'ho fatto non era per attirare le Gentili Signore del Forum ma solo per descrivere un pò la mia natura a chi (pochi, suppongo) potrebbe interessare. Tutto qui.
Quindi non ti sei liberata del tuo Fan n° 1: il calciomercato è ufficilmente chiuso !!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu guardi uomini e donne e leggi Chi?
> 
> ....
> 
> Oscù....


Guardo uomini e donne perchè adoro vedere le persone litigare spero sempre di imparare qualcosa.Leggo chi,diva,confidenze,gente,benessere,ho una cultura,che tutti insieme mi fate una pippa a 13 mani...!


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> in effetti sei MOLTO preparato :mrgreen:


E me ne vanto pure!


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardo uomini e donne perchè adoro vedere le persone litigare spero sempre di imparare qualcosa.Leggo chi,diva,confidenze,gente,benessere,ho una cultura,che tutti insieme mi fate *una pippa a 13 mani*...!


la 14esima che fa? :rotfl:


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E me ne vanto pure!


non ti facevo un CULtore dello spettegulesss


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> la 14esima che fa? :rotfl:


Mi tocca il culo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'ho fatto? Davvero? Non lo ricordo. Non sono il tipo in verità, mantengo per indole sempre un profilo molto poco appariscente e per giunta detesto gli sbruffoni. *Comunque se l'ho fatto non era per attirare le Gentili Signore del Forum ma solo per descrivere un pò la mia natura a chi (pochi, suppongo) potrebbe interessare*. Tutto qui.
> Quindi non ti sei liberata del tuo Fan n° 1: il calciomercato è ufficilmente chiuso !!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


ed è questa la vera seduzione, H7. Sallo.


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vaffanculo..! scusa era per essere chiari..! :mrgreen:


mmmmm ... leggerissimo bruciore di .ulo??
Il bar era chiuso oppure??


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardo uomini e donne perchè adoro vedere le persone litigare spero sempre di imparare qualcosa.Leggo chi,diva,confidenze,gente,benessere,ho una cultura,che tutti insieme mi fate una pippa a 13 mani...!


rendi la tua cultura inernational...
passa al Geordie Shore and the Valleys....rimarrai sconvolto...
sono due show che fanno qui. uno ambientato a new castle e uno vicino cardiff ....la peggio gente....


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non ti facevo un CULtore dello spettegulesss


Per me è un necessità,io frequento molti ambienti quindi un minimo di preparazione deve esserci....mi capita di intrattenere conversazioni con svariate fasce di popolazione!


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rien è faire, lupacchiotto. Tutto per la causa.


E che palle ... sempre aggratisss

:ira::ira::ira:


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi tocca il culo.


un dubbio mi viene spontaneo
ma non eri tu il CULtore di quello altrui?


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*sI*



gas ha detto:


> un dubbio mi viene spontaneo
> ma non eri tu il CULtore di quello altrui?


Certo ma se l'alternativa è un dito ar culo....!Meglio la MANO SOPRA!


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ed è questa la vera seduzione, H7. Sallo.


Mi confermi, Sbriciolata cara, una cosa che in realtà ha dell'incredibile ma che è verissima, per l'appunto: le possibilità di ottenere attenzione con una donna sono inversamente proporzionali al desiderio di ottenerla.
Dico bene?


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*h7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi confermi, Sbriciolata cara, una cosa che in realtà ha dell'incredibile ma che è verissima, per l'appunto: le possibilità di ottenere attenzione con una donna sono inversamente proporzionali al desiderio di ottenerla.
> Dico bene?


Bravo!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> mmmmm ... leggerissimo bruciore di .ulo??
> Il bar era chiuso oppure??



:smile:
E' una giornata no.Assolutissimamente una giornata no.

Troppi pensieri si accumulano nella mente, troppi pensieri finiscono e si concentrano sui bambini, sulle loro non colpe , sulla loro non volontà di nascere, loro non hanno chiesto nulla assolutamente nulla. troppi sbagli si depositano nelle spalle di questi cuccioli, troppi errori che si fanno, troppe domande e risposte che si cercano troppo di tutto. A volte non riesco a sopportare la bellezza della vita e la bruttezza dell'essere umano.E dire che l'essere umano è la vita stessa nella vita che è soltanto stata creata per lui. 

Esco è meglio.

Scusami per prima.


----------



## gas (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo ma se l'alternativa è un dito ar culo....!Meglio la MANO SOPRA!


o meglio, ......  sotto


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> o meglio, ......  sotto


Si un massaggio al pacco,hai ragione!:up:


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile:
> E' una giornata no.Assolutissimamente una giornata no.
> 
> Troppi pensieri si accumulano nella mente, troppi pensieri finiscono e si concentrano sui bambini, sulle loro non colpe , sulla loro non volontà di nascere, loro non hanno chiesto nulla assolutamente nulla. troppi sbagli si depositano nelle spalle di questi cuccioli, troppi errori che si fanno, troppe domande e risposte che si cercano troppo di tutto. A volte non riesco a sopportare la bellezza della vita e la bruttezza dell'essere umano.E dire che l'essere umano è la vita stessa nella vita che è soltanto stata creata per lui.
> ...



:inlove: 


questo avatar è stupendo...


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardo uomini e donne perchè adoro vedere le persone litigare spero sempre di imparare qualcosa.Leggo chi,diva,confidenze,gente,benessere,ho una cultura,che tutti insieme mi fate una pippa a 13 mani...!


 senti...hai visto elga che ha apostrofato befane tutto il gruppetto ?


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Certo*



Minerva ha detto:


> senti...hai visto elga che ha apostrofato befane tutto il gruppetto ?


Certo che ho visto.Non mi convince Samuelcon elga.Però elga è una gran bella donna,peccato come parla vero?


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che ho visto.Non mi convince Samuelcon elga.Però elga è una gran bella donna,peccato come parla vero?


è tipico ; io a foligno vado spesso e parlano tutti così.tu hai l'accento romano, magari


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi confermi, Sbriciolata cara, una cosa che in realtà ha dell'incredibile ma che è verissima, per l'appunto: le possibilità di ottenere attenzione con una donna sono inversamente proporzionali al desiderio di ottenerla.
> Dico bene?


Ma no. Si tratta solo di target. C'è a chi piace lo sbruffone. C'è a chi piace il lumacone. Ma questi non sono seduttori: semplicemente appagano la vanità femminile... e un paio di altre cosette che sarebbe lungo descrivere.
Ma il seduttore conduce a sè, è interessante perchè è lui, non perchè cerca di apparire altro.
Anzi... proprio perchè non si sforza di attirare l'attenzione.
Questo è un complimento, se non l'hai capito.


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> è tipico ; io a foligno vado spesso e parlano tutti così.tu hai l'accento romano, magari


Capisco,ma quando parla elga mi ammoscia.....Gemma è una grande signora,Barbara è fuori di testa.Ti sembrerà strano ma non ho accenti,ultimo e simy possono confermare.Ah dimenticavo:mi piace la nuova fiamma di guido...!


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2013)

sam o l'altra?

non vorrei creassimo invidia con tutta questa cultura


oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco,ma quando parla elga mi ammoscia.....Gemma è una grande signora,Barbara è fuori di testa.Ti sembrerà strano ma non ho accenti,ultimo e simy possono confermare.Ah dimenticavo:mi piace la nuova fiamma di guido...!


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti...hai visto elga che ha apostrofato befane tutto il gruppetto ?





oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che ho visto.Non mi convince Samuelcon elga.Però elga è una gran bella donna,peccato come parla vero?





Minerva ha detto:


> è tipico ; io a foligno vado spesso e parlano tutti così.tu hai l'accento romano, magari





oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco,ma quando parla elga mi ammoscia.....Gemma è una grande signora,Barbara è fuori di testa.Ti sembrerà strano ma non ho accenti,ultimo e simy possono confermare.Ah dimenticavo:mi piace la nuova fiamma di guido...!




ohsantapace


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> sam o l'altra?
> 
> non vorrei creassimo invidia con tutta questa cultura


Con sam è finita,l'altra la moretta tutte forme....l'ultima arrivata.Minerva,ci accomuna questa passione,siamo strani però....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Mbè*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ohsantapace


Mbè che hai da dire?


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no. Si tratta solo di target. C'è a chi piace lo sbruffone. C'è a chi piace il lumacone. Ma questi non sono seduttori: semplicemente appagano la vanità femminile... e un paio di altre cosette che sarebbe lungo descrivere.
> Ma il seduttore conduce a sè, è interessante perchè è lui, non perchè cerca di apparire altro.
> Anzi... proprio perchè non si sforza di attirare l'attenzione.
> *Questo è un complimento, se non l'hai capito*.


L'ho capito e ti ringrazio di vero cuore.
Ma non voglio e non posso abituarmici: sai, per uno che ha scelto conspevolmente di assestare il proprio comando emozionale/passionale su valori prossimi allo zero, lusinghe (fatte con sincerità e in assoluta buona fede) e vanità maschile sono (ma non è questo il caso, assolutamente, parlo in generale)  minacce alla regolarità del tracciato emotivo ....


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile:
> E' una giornata no.Assolutissimamente una giornata no.
> 
> Troppi pensieri si accumulano nella mente, troppi pensieri finiscono e si concentrano sui bambini, sulle loro non colpe , sulla loro non volontà di nascere, loro non hanno chiesto nulla assolutamente nulla. troppi sbagli si depositano nelle spalle di questi cuccioli, troppi errori che si fanno, troppe domande e risposte che si cercano troppo di tutto. A volte non riesco a sopportare la bellezza della vita e la bruttezza dell'essere umano.E dire che l'essere umano è la vita stessa nella vita che è soltanto stata creata per lui.
> ...


Vai in riva al mare, tu che puoi, siediti sulla battigia prendi un pugno di sabbia poi quarda la sabbia scivolare tra le dita ... quarda l'orizzonte respira lentamente poi chiudi gli occhi e lasciati cullare dal rumore delle onde (senza oddormentarti magari) non farti troppe domande e alzati c'è ancora da combattere Claudio ... ancora e ancora.
Avremo tempo per riposare o per lasciarci sopraffare dalla sofferenza e dall'odio ... ma non ancora non adesso .... ti abbaccio forte testone di un siculo.


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Vai in riva al mare, tu che puoi, siediti sulla battigia prendi un pugno di sabbia poi quarda la sabbia scivolare tra le dita ... quarda l'orizzonte respira lentamente poi chiudi gli occhi e lasciati cullare dal rumore delle onde (senza oddormentarti magari) non farti troppe domande e alzati c'è ancora da combattere Claudio ... ancora e ancora.
> Avremo tempo per riposare o per lasciarci sopraffare dalla sofferenza e dall'odio ... ma non ancora non adesso .... ti abbaccio forte testone di un siculo.


Si ,ascolta wolf,prendi due dita e fatti una sega....!


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mbè che hai da dire?


niente niente

apa: chiamo l'esorciccio???


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> niente niente
> 
> apa: chiamo l'esorciccio???


Ma no,uomini e donne è molto divertente invece.


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ascolta wolf,prendi due dita e fatti una sega....!


UloFanc anche a te ....


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco,ma quando parla elga mi ammoscia.....Gemma è una grande signora,Barbara è fuori di testa.Ti sembrerà strano ma non ho accenti,ultimo e simy possono confermare.Ah dimenticavo:mi piace la nuova fiamma di guido...!


Chiedo scusa io sono sempre quello che non capisce nulla o capisce una cosa per un'altra (come JB sa bene).
ma chi è 'sta gente? Helga, gemma .... Sono qui?


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che peccato però, stava cercando una scusante per tradire, come chiedere il permesso. Posso? posso tradire? dai dai ditemi di si.
> 
> Attenzione allo scendere il gradino eh, prima di scenderlo facciamo una sana scopata, magari dopo scendendo il gradino si muore.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Volevo farti partecipe del mio ridere fino alle lacrime! Tanto adesso posso, il marito è al lavoro...


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa io sono sempre quello che non capisce nulla o capisce una cosa per un'altra (come JB sa bene).
> ma chi è 'sta gente? Helga, gemma .... Sono qui?


va tutto bene , lascia stare:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'ho capito e ti ringrazio di vero cuore.
> Ma non voglio e non posso abituarmici: sai, per uno che ha scelto conspevolmente di assestare il proprio comando emozionale/passionale su valori prossimi allo zero, lusinghe (fatte con sincerità e in assoluta buona fede) e vanità maschile sono (ma non è questo il caso, assolutamente, parlo in generale) minacce alla regolarità del tracciato emotivo ....


Tranquillo... una vecchia babbiona come me non è una minaccia per nessuno:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa io sono sempre quello che non capisce nulla o capisce una cosa per un'altra (come JB sa bene).
> ma chi è 'sta gente? Helga, gemma .... Sono qui?


Uomini e donne canale 5,dalle ore 14.45 alle 16.10.Conduce Maria De Filippi!Con la partecipazione di Gianni Sperti e la mitica Tina!Dal lunedì al venerdi!


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uomini e donne canale 5,dalle ore 14.45 alle 16.10.Conduce Maria De Filippi!Con la partecipazione di Gianni Sperti e la mitica Tina!Dal lunedì al venerdi!



bellissima trasmissione...interessante come un dito al c..o con la sabbia


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> bellissima trasmissione...interessante come un dito al c..o con la sabbia


trovi interessante avere un dito al culo con la sabbia?ha provato senza?


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquillo... una vecchia babbiona come me non è una minaccia per nessuno:mrgreen:


Una "vecchia babbiona" come te denota specularmente il mio stesso atteggiamento, ma al femminile.
Leggasi un donna affascinante, che sa di esserlo ed è talmente sicura di se' da non aver alcun bisogno di mostrarlo se non ai pochi eletti cui concede di buttare un occhio nel suo mondo.
E perdona la presunzione, ma credo di averti inquadrato piuttosto bene. :smile::up:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uomini e donne canale 5,dalle ore 14.45 alle 16.10.Conduce Maria De Filippi!Con la partecipazione di Gianni Sperti e la mitica Tina!Dal lunedì al venerdi!


:up:Grazie, tutto chiaro ora:smile:


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> trovi interessante avere un dito al culo con la sabbia?ha provato senza?


no no rifiuto l'offerta e vado avanti


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa io sono sempre quello che non capisce nulla o capisce una cosa per un'altra (come JB sa bene).
> ma chi è 'sta gente? Helga, gemma .... Sono qui?


Sembra sia una trasmissione tv... non ho capito bene neanche io, che non ho la tv... 

Comunque, confermo anch'io quello che ti dice sbri...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sembra sia una trasmissione tv... non ho capito bene neanche io, che non ho la tv...
> 
> Comunque, confermo anch'io quello che ti dice sbri...


La signora sì che se ne intende:up:


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Vai in riva al mare, tu che puoi, siediti sulla battigia prendi un pugno di sabbia poi quarda la sabbia scivolare tra le dita ... quarda l'orizzonte respira lentamente poi chiudi gli occhi e lasciati cullare dal rumore delle onde (senza oddormentarti magari) non farti troppe domande e alzati c'è ancora da combattere Claudio ... ancora e ancora.
> Avremo tempo per riposare o per lasciarci sopraffare dalla sofferenza e dall'odio ... ma non ancora non adesso .... ti abbaccio forte testone di un siculo.


Bello! Non lo avrei mai creduto... mi è scappato uno smeraldino!


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sembra sia una trasmissione tv... non ho capito bene neanche io,* che non ho la tv*...
> 
> Comunque, confermo anch'io quello che ti dice sbri...


Per scelta, suppongo.
Meriti rispetto, chapeau :smile::up:


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per scelta, suppongo.
> Meriti rispetto, chapeau :smile::up:


Sì, è una scelta che abbiamo fatto da tanti anni... le ore per stare insieme sono troppo poche per usarle davanti alla tv...


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Vabbè*



viola di mare ha detto:


> no no rifiuto l'offerta e vado avanti


Se cambi idea io ci sono!


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Oscuro*

Con tutto il rispetto, ma io ho l'impressione che tu sei uno di quelli che fa la pesca con la rete grossa... prima o poi qualcosa ci rimane impigliato... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma nooo*



lolapal ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma io ho l'impressione che tu sei uno di quelli che fa la pesca con la rete grossa... prima o poi qualcosa ci rimane impigliato... :carneval:


:rotfl:No,io non tiro giù neanche la rete,i pesci mi saltano nella barca giuro.:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:No,io non tiro giù neanche la rete,i pesci mi saltano nella barca giuro.:rotfl:


:rotfl: Buon per te! :smile:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Lolapal*



lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl: Buon per te! :smile:


Insomma io preferisco la carne al pesce.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma io ho l'impressione che tu sei uno di quelli che fa la pesca con la rete grossa... prima o poi qualcosa ci rimane impigliato... :carneval:



Il cuore?


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma io preferisco la carne al pesce.:rotfl:


Pure io! Sarà grave?  



Ultimo ha detto:


> Il cuore?


Il cuore ha tante, ma tante risorse... molte di più di quelle che pensiamo... :kiss:


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

:embolo:


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :embolo:



amore che succede?


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> amore che succede?




giornata demmmerda al lavoro... fortuna che è venerdì


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no. Si tratta solo di target. C'è a chi piace lo sbruffone. C'è a chi piace il lumacone. Ma questi non sono seduttori: semplicemente appagano la vanità femminile... e un paio di altre cosette che sarebbe lungo descrivere.
> *Ma il seduttore conduce a sè, è interessante perchè è lui, non perchè cerca di apparire altro.
> *Anzi... proprio perchè non si sforza di attirare l'attenzione.
> Questo è un complimento, se non l'hai capito.


quoto:up:


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> giornata demmmerda al lavoro... fortuna che è venerdì



:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> giornata demmmerda al lavoro... fortuna che è venerdì


Idem


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardo uomini e donne perchè adoro vedere le persone litigare spero sempre di imparare qualcosa.Leggo chi,diva,confidenze,gente,benessere,ho una cultura,che tutti insieme mi fate una pippa a 13 mani...!


Ah oscu' a 13 mani vor di che uno è monco? :mrgreen: ma si capisce che sei acCULturato sa!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sembra sia una trasmissione tv... non ho capito bene neanche io, *che non ho la tv.*..
> 
> Comunque, confermo anch'io quello che ti dice sbri...


è una scelta rispettabile.
a mio modo di vedere, però,sono gli abusi a renderla negativa.per il resto è uno dei grandi mezzi informativi , anche creativi (per quanto riguarda a volte certa pubblicità) e indicativi di un contesto ben preciso.
siccome io sono onnivora divoro tutto e trovo materiale interessante in ogni cosa da leggere , guardare, sentie


----------



## sienne (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao lolapal

la TV ... l'abbiamo tolta pure noi. 

Ma abbiamo Zattoo (penso che una cosa così, c'è anche in Italia) ... 
È la televisione tramite Internet ... e se paghi un tot (è veramente poco),
hai in più varie opzioni. Lo trovo molto pratico. Cioè, hai la possibilità 
di vedere programmi già passati (oltre ad una settimana no), e hai un 
account, che puoi archiviare ciò che t'interessa tanto. 
ho varie cose ... perché spesso le cose interessanti (per me), le trasmettono 
ad orari impossibili ... così sono libera ... quando e come ho tempo e voglia. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'ho fatto? Davvero? Non lo ricordo. Non sono il tipo in verità, mantengo per indole sempre un profilo molto poco appariscente e per giunta detesto gli sbruffoni. Comunque se l'ho fatto non era per attirare le Gentili Signore del Forum ma solo per descrivere un pò la mia natura a chi (pochi, suppongo) potrebbe interessare. Tutto qui.
> Quindi non ti sei liberata del tuo Fan n° 1: il calciomercato è ufficilmente chiuso !!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


Ma che caro :bacio:


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Io sarò sempre qua per te.


come zerbino?  ma certo  le serve giusto una lettiera nuova per la sua gatta,ti offri volontario,vero?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> come zerbino?  ma certo  le serve giusto una lettiera nuova per la sua gatta,ti offri volontario,vero?


Perpli tesoro....dai retta a me....lascia perdere farfalla.....non vedi che appena puo sbroccola con Lui....
Vieni con me...io ho I biscottini....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Perpli tesoro....dai retta a me....lascia perdere farfalla.....non vedi che appena puo sbroccola con Lui....
> Vieni con me...*io ho I biscottini*....


Potrebbero andarti/vi di traverso


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

Perply_* tesoro mio....*_ :rotfl:

e fu così che si scatenò l'ira funesta


----------



## free (25 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una scelta rispettabile.
> a mio modo di vedere, però,sono gli abusi a renderla negativa.per il resto è uno dei grandi mezzi informativi , anche creativi (per quanto riguarda a volte certa pubblicità) e indicativi di un contesto ben preciso.
> siccome io sono onnivora divoro tutto e trovo materiale interessante in ogni cosa da leggere , guardare, sentie



idem...
per quanto riguarda gli spot, a me piace tanto quello della tic tac

poi ce ne sono alcuni vecchi memorabili, tipo quello della coca cola con l'elefante che nuota e scambia le noccioline per una coca, o quello del Campari col maschio che in realtà è una donna e la donna che è un maschio, o quello di Chanel con la cappuccetta rossa che zittisce i lupi...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbero andarti/vi di traverso


Che cara che sei a preoccuparti. ..ma davvero non devi perchè io nn li mangio....mi servono solo per attirare...e non li mangera neppure perpli ....avra altro da fare...
Dopotutto a scared non aveva detto nulla ti ricordo...
Il che significa che si sente libero...sei tu che nn lo sei....
AH!!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Che cara che sei a preoccuparti. ..ma davvero non devi perchè io nn li mangio....mi servono solo per attirare...e non li mangera neppure perpli ....avra altro da fare...
> Dopotutto a scared non aveva detto nulla ti ricordo...
> Il che significa che si sente libero...sei tu che nn lo sei....
> AH!!!!


eh no, ho avuto modo di parlare con Peply e mi ha detto che "farfalla è sua" 
però non specifica di chi lui sia....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Che cara che sei a preoccuparti. ..ma davvero non devi perchè io nn li mangio....mi servono solo per attirare...e non li mangera neppure perpli ....avra altro da fare...
> Dopotutto a scared non aveva detto nulla ti ricordo...
> Il che significa che si sente libero...sei tu che nn lo sei....
> AH!!!!


guarda un po 'sta cucciola che prova a fregare la preda alla vecchia volpe... uhmmmmmmm attenta signorina....


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

Perplesso, visto che litigano.... che ne dici di andare al bar, noi due? un caffè.....


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbero andarti/vi di traverso


amica dobbiamo riportare l'ordine qui... non va mica bene


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Perply_* tesoro mio....*_ :rotfl:
> 
> e fu così che si scatenò l'ira funesta


Ok te lo lascio......vediamo se a lui sta bene


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda un po 'sta cucciola che prova a fregare la preda alla vecchia volpe... uhmmmmmmm attenta signorina....


Certo!  Guarda le lascio Lui....volentieri anche...
Ma il resto e' mio...a parte quibb...
 Scared sta bona che tu giochi in squadra con me senno bon so cone possiamo spartirci il conte. ..

Perpli vieni fuori e fatti rincorrere ...forza su....coraggio


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> amica dobbiamo riportare l'ordine qui... non va mica bene


Te sei arrivata tardi.....oscuro ormai e' mio..


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Te sei arrivata tardi.....oscuro ormai e' mio..


si vabbè... tanto poi torna da me... 'ndo va


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si vabbè... tanto poi torna da me... 'ndo va


No dove va lui...il proble.a e' dove vado io...
Voi pero nn li potete ricattare psicoligicamente senno non vale....avranno paura di voi... volete tenervi gli uomini col terrorismo pscicologico? Brave...


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

ah è vero c'è h7.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Certo! Guarda le lascio Lui....volentieri anche...
> Ma il resto e' mio...a parte quibb...
> Scared sta bona che tu giochi in squadra con me senno bon so cone possiamo spartirci il conte. ..
> 
> Perpli vieni fuori e fatti rincorrere ...forza su....coraggio


ti ho trovato un avatar fatto su misura, guarda un po'


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No dove va lui...il proble.a e' dove vado io...
> Voi pero nn li potete ricattare psicoligicamente senno non vale....avranno paura di voi... volete tenervi gli uomini col terrorismo pscicologico? Brave...


no non hai capito. Queste mica LI trattengono con il ricatto. Queste TE cioncano, che è diverso:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no non hai capito. Queste mica LI trattengono con il ricatto. Queste TE cioncano, che è diverso:rotfl:


ma sono loro che non resistono... mica Miss è una facocera.... lei semplicemente è se stessa.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma sono loro che non resistono... mica Miss è una facocera.... lei semplicemente è se stessa.... :mrgreen:


ecco e se ci tiene a rimanere sè stessa... :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco e se ci tiene a rimanere sè stessa... :rotfl:


:rotfl: ma aspè noi siamo qui a parlare... ma i maschietti dove sono??? :diffi:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: ma aspè noi siamo qui a parlare... ma i maschietti dove sono??? :diffi:


immagino a prendere il pop corn da mangiare mentre guardano la lotta nel fango:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> immagino a prendere il pop corn da mangiare mentre guardano la lotta nel fango:mrgreen:


opcorn::tv:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

@sBri...e' troppo bello l avatar. Ahahahaha
Non ho paura...di loro....15anni di ginnastica artistica e jrav maga....non sono certo io ad aver paura...
Tu chi hai a proposito?

@sCared....ahahahahah facocera ahahahaha. .
Troppo forte...

H7 si e' dichiarato a fiammetta


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> immagino a prendere il pop corn da mangiare mentre guardano la lotta nel fango:mrgreen:


 dici? cosa hanno da guardarmi???


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> opcorn::tv:


scusa Wolf mi spieghi cosa mi guarderesti?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> View attachment 7726 dici? cosa hanno da guardarmi???


Carne fresca pelle di pesca...


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> @sBri...e' troppo bello l avatar. Ahahahaha
> Non ho paura...di loro....15anni di ginnastica artistica e jrav maga....non sono certo io ad aver paura...
> Tu chi hai a proposito?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Carne fresca pelle di pesca...


eh ma dice che ai maschi non interessa... dicono loro... le "mogli"


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> scusa Wolf mi spieghi cosa mi guarderesti?


'ndovina!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> 'ndovina!!!


non lo so, le grandi dicono che VOI non siete interessati a noi.... 
tu di chi sei?
 wolf...... mmmm :lipstick:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> 'ndovina!!!


Bravo wolf....ieri a me mi vomiti addosso e a lei le guardi il culo...me lo ricordero


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Bravo wolf....ieri a me mi vomiti addosso e a lei le guardi il culo...me lo ricordero



:cooldue:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> @sBri...e' troppo bello l avatar. Ahahahaha
> Non ho paura...di loro....15anni di ginnastica artistica e jrav maga....non sono certo io ad aver paura...
> Tu chi hai a proposito?
> 
> ...


quello nella foto è il femore dell'ultima che ci ha provato con Oscuro, non ti dico altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :cooldue:


wolf vieni a far un giretto con me? almeno parliamo meglio?  poi se vuoi pulirmi... vedi sono sporca di fango... ti dispiace??


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> wolf vieni a far un giretto con me? almeno parliamo meglio?  poi se vuoi pulirmi... vedi sono sporca di fango... ti dispiace??


:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello nella foto è il femore dell'ultima che ci ha provato con Oscuro, non ti dico altro:mrgreen:View attachment 7729


Immagino quella sia yuma invece....
Sai I cani mi adorano a me...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :blabla::blabla::blabla:


Nun fa il vago quaquataqqua.....c hai puara.


Scared li hanno terrorizzati...dobbiamo provare con la dolcezza maialina....


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :blabla::blabla::blabla:


pensi che sono una parolaia??? viè in privato che ti faccio vedere.... :tette:
Wolf... già dal nick mi ispiri....  vieni vieni e poi le metti le faccine... 
e se continui... ho un frustino.... Lupaccio....


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Nun fa il vago quaquataqqua.....c hai puara.
> 
> 
> Scared li hanno terrorizzati...dobbiamo provare con la dolcezza maialina....


secondo me ci vuole molto meno....  lavoriamo, lavoriamo....


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

questo week end sarò fuori... mi raccomando fate i bravi eh!!!


----------



## zanna (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pensi che sono una parolaia??? viè in privato che ti faccio vedere.... :tette:
> Wolf... già dal nick mi ispiri....  vieni vieni e poi le metti le faccine...
> e se continui... ho un frustino.... Lupaccio....


Parolaia?? Nooo che dici .... cazzara semmai!!!
Cmq tu frustino io :clava:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

che pomeriggio loffio.
Grigio e loffio.
Ma Ultimo dov'è?
sarà mica in sala travaglio?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Perply_* tesoro mio....*_ :rotfl:
> 
> e fu così che si scatenò l'ira funesta


Ehm a dir la verità perpli è in debito con me per un caffè... Cominciate a rispettare la fila... Ma che è tutto sto interesse poi perpli è timido... Non vorrei lo spaventaste :mrgreen


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm a dir la verità perpli è in debito con me per un caffè... Cominciate a rispettare la fila... Ma che è tutto sto interesse poi perpli è timido... Non vorrei lo spaventaste :mrgreen


A parte le confessioni di oscuro su perpli in  primi...appunto...il mistero
E poi....a bella...non hai capito che siamo in guerra? 
Te piacerebbe l fila....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A parte le confessioni di oscuro su perpli in  primi...appunto...il mistero
> E poi....a bella...non hai capito che siamo in guerra?
> Te piacerebbe l fila....


AAAHHOOO... perpli vedi ti tirare fuori sto carnet del ballo che qui ci stiamo intricando :mrgreen: sto figliolo con sta storia della timidezza c'ha una rubrica che l'elenco delle pagine bianche gli fa un baffo e comunque la lettera F vien prima della M e della S :mrgreen: ciao belle gioie :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che pomeriggio loffio.
> Grigio e loffio.
> Ma Ultimo dov'è?
> sarà mica in sala travaglio?


 

No no.... stavo a leggere. 


La figuraccia che stanno a fare gli uomini. 

Fossi stato ad esempio al posto di oscuro avrei postato una foto del santo graal 

DI Wolf avrei postato un video con latra.. gemito-ululato 

Di Lui un ..vabbè lasciamo perdere Lui..... perchè pensavo a dei lunghi capelli fluenti..


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> AAAHHOOO... perpli vedi ti tirare fuori sto carnet del ballo che qui ci stiamo intricando :mrgreen: sto figliolo con sta storia della timidezza c'ha una rubrica che l'elenco delle pagine bianche gli fa un baffo e comunque la lettera F vien prima della M e della S :mrgreen: ciao belle gioie :mrgreen:


Ma cara. L inziale del mio vero nome non e' M.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah è vero c'è h7.....


Pure ok tanto resta il mio fan n. 1:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no.... stavo a leggere.
> 
> 
> La figuraccia che stanno a fare gli uomini.
> ...


Capitp si...sti cagoni....c hanno paura e si so dato alls grande.....
Quelle li hanno spaventati a morte...e chi sa cosa stanno promettendo in mp per tenerli dalla loro parte. .. 
Che vergogna


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Capitp si...sti cagoni....c hanno paura e si so dato alls grande.....
> Quelle li hanno spaventati a morte...e chi sa cosa stanno promettendo in mp per tenerli dalla loro parte. ..
> Che vergogna


E vorrei vedere..! siete di un terribile..! :mrgreen: 

Quando le donne si alleano è meglio davvero che gli uomini si zittiscono..


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Però una cosa la devo dire, minchia pensare a oscuro che si vede uomini e donne auaahaaahahahahaha mi cade un mito. 

Spero di aver letto male.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> AAAHHOOO... perpli vedi ti tirare fuori sto carnet del ballo che qui ci stiamo intricando :mrgreen: sto figliolo con sta storia della timidezza c'ha una rubrica che l'elenco delle pagine bianche gli fa un baffo e comunque la lettera F vien prima della M e della S :mrgreen: ciao belle gioie :mrgreen:


Farfalla viene prima di Fiammetta e anche con il nome vero arrivo prima
E comunque Perplesso nel frattempo é fuggito


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E vorrei vedere..! siete di un terribile..! :mrgreen:
> 
> Quando le donne si alleano è meglio davvero che gli uomini si zittiscono..


Ma chi si allea??
Io combatto da sola per la mia causa e si da il caso che sia gia a buon punto....
Io contro tutte a parte toy che non partecipa.

Tu dove ti collochi per la precisione?
A parole tue...senza paura...lo sai che io sono diversa e comprensiva. ...
Certo.....se decidi di non stare con me ci saranno delle conseguenza...ma non e' il caso di pensarci gia...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma chi si allea??
> Io combatto da sola per la mia causa e si da il caso che sia gia a buon punto....
> Io contro tutte a parte toy che non partecipa.
> 
> ...



Io dove mi colloco? sul primo aereo per venirti a scullacciare.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io dove mi colloco? sul primo aereo per venirti a scullacciare.


 in che sesso? Scusa... senso???


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Farfalla viene prima di Fiammetta e anche con il nome vero arrivo prima
> E comunque Perplesso nel frattempo é fuggito


Le iniziali del cognome valgono? :mrgreenè. Fuggito si si dichiara timido o in alternativa sta strappando un pò di pagine dal carnet per eliminare prove :sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in che sesso? Scusa... senso???



Nel culo, da fartelo diventare più grande delle poppe con reggipoppe messo. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel culo, da fartelo diventare più grande delle poppe con reggipoppe messo. :smile:


Perché ? Forse il pisello è un gonfiatore e le poppe hanno la camera d'aria?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché ? Forse il pisello è un gonfiatore e le poppe hanno la camera d'aria?



Sperando si mantenga la pressione giusta..! 

Ma che mi fai dire....? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sperando si mantenga la pressione giusta..!
> 
> Ma che mi fai dire....? :mrgreen:


Ti chiamerò Ultimo Goodyear: mantiene le tette sempre a pressione :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti chiamerò Oscuro Goodyear: mantiene le tette sempre a pressione :rotfl:


Io avrei inventato una nuova marca, tipo pirellone. :sonar:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Aiuto*

Non so perché ma sempre più spesso nello scrivere associo Ultimo e Oscuro e li confondo.
Cazzo succede?
Rincoglionimento precoce?


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello nella foto è il femore dell'ultima che ci ha provato con Oscuro, non ti dico altro:mrgreen:View attachment 7729



:risata:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non so perché ma sempre più spesso nello scrivere associo Ultimo e Oscuro e li confondo.
> Cazzo succede?
> Rincoglionimento precoce?


Soltanto amicizia nulla di più nulla di meno, peccato che associarmi a oscuro mica che, me lo fa crescere..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Soltanto amicizia nulla di più nulla di meno, peccato che associarmi a oscuro mica che, me lo fa crescere..! :mrgreen:


vabbé ma pensa se la prossima volta ti confondessi con Lui: non me lo perdonerebbe mai e poi mai. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::racchia::diavoletto::strepitoso::wide-grin:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Soltanto amicizia nulla di più nulla di meno, peccato che associarmi a oscuro mica che, me lo fa crescere..! :mrgreen:


Toh èo stesso pensiero che mi è venuto leggendo il post di hells:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> vabbé ma pensa se la prossima volta ti confondessi con Lui: non me lo perdonerebbe mai e poi mai. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::racchia::diavoletto::strepitoso::wide-grin:


:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toh èo stesso pensiero che mi è venuto leggendo il post di hells:mrgreen:


Cioè? Parla parla su su parla... 







































Non parlare.


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una scelta rispettabile.
> a mio modo di vedere, però,sono gli abusi a renderla negativa.per il resto è uno dei grandi mezzi informativi , anche creativi (per quanto riguarda a volte certa pubblicità) e indicativi di un contesto ben preciso.
> siccome io sono onnivora divoro tutto e trovo materiale interessante in ogni cosa da leggere , guardare, sentie


Su questo hai ragione, ma le stesse cose si trovano ormai su internet e scegli tu quando e come... 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao lolapal
> 
> la TV ... l'abbiamo tolta pure noi.
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne!  Non facciamo proprio così, ma se ci interessa qualcosa della tv la guardiamo in streaming.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè? Parla parla su su parla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultimo sei la fine del mondo :up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione, *ma le stesse cose si trovano ormai su internet* e scegli tu quando e come...
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao sienne!  Non facciamo proprio così, ma se ci interessa qualcosa della tv la guardiamo in streaming.


altro fantastico mezzo comunicativo (sempre se usato bene)


----------



## lolapal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> altro fantastico mezzo comunicativo (*sempre se usato bene*)


Certo! Ci vuole moderazione in tutto... o quasi...


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Certo! Ci vuole moderazione in tutto... o quasi...


no, no tutto


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no.... stavo a leggere.
> 
> 
> La figuraccia che stanno a fare gli uomini.
> ...


tu si che sei uomo.... Diglielo un po'....cmq ci vuol poco per me sostituirti a Wolf.... Se vuoi hahaha


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tu si che sei uomo.... Diglielo un po'....cmq ci vuol poco per me sostituirti a Wolf.... Se vuoi hahaha


Nn Hai letto bene allora...Ultimo e' gia mio. 
In modo serio anche...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io avrei inventato una nuova marca, tipo pirellone. :sonar:


Osculone?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Ottobre 2013)

*ostilita'*

Mi e' tutto cosi ostile.

Non ho mai avuto cosi tanto raffreddore e smocciolosita' in vita mia....non respiro. ..e quello mi dice: apri la bocca vedi che dormi...
Scusate...quanti di voi dormono a bocca aperta?  
Io nn riesco. ..mi sembra di soffocare...
Almeno mi sono comprata gli abbracci...li ho trovati in un negozio polacco che vende cose italiane...
Avrei preferito le camille ma....vabbe
...accontentiamoci. ... 
Ho pure il cilo....che nn mi aiuta....
E mal di testa....e devo fare 1589 cose a casa....
Voglio la mia maaaaaaaammaaaa....


----------



## Caciottina (26 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mi e' tutto cosi ostile.
> 
> Non ho mai avuto cosi tanto raffreddore e smocciolosita' in vita mia....non respiro. ..e quello mi dice: apri la bocca vedi che dormi...
> Scusate...quanti di voi dormono a bocca aperta?
> ...


Ah e poi volevo aggiungere che per colpa vostra e non faccio nomi ieri swra mi sono vista omen e ci stavano un sacco di cani rottweiler e poi mi sono sognata una lamu che portava a spasso uno di quelli e mi cercava...per sbranrmi credo....
Vi rendete conto che mi state fottendo il cervello?
Ossiggnnoorree....buon sabato....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ah e poi volevo aggiungere che per colpa vostra e non faccio nomi ieri swra mi sono vista omen e ci stavano un sacco di cani rottweiler e poi mi sono sognata una lamu che portava a spasso uno di quelli e mi cercava...per sbranrmi credo....
> Vi rendete conto che mi state fottendo il cervello?
> Ossiggnnoorree....buon sabato....


Buon sabato bellezza già  è molto che non hai aggiunto vado a far pipì ... :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon sabato bellezza già  è molto che non hai aggiunto vado a far pipì ... :smile:


No quell l ho fatta di notte....tra un po vado afare la cacchina
Buongiorno a te degna rivale fiammeggiante!


----------



## lolapal (26 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mi e' tutto cosi ostile.
> 
> Non ho mai avuto cosi tanto raffreddore e smocciolosita' in vita mia....non respiro. ..e quello mi dice: apri la bocca vedi che dormi...
> Scusate...quanti di voi dormono a bocca aperta?
> ...


Ciao miss! La settimana scorsa sono stata come te... uguale, uguale... stai tranquilla a letto e riposati, latte e miele e tante coccole... lascia perdere le cose a casa... fregatene per una volta, vedrai che starai meglio!

Buona guarigione! 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao miss! La settimana scorsa sono stata come te... uguale, uguale... stai tranquilla a letto e riposati, latte e miele e tante coccole... lascia perdere le cose a casa... fregatene per una volta, vedrai che starai meglio!
> 
> Buona guarigione!
> 
> :abbraccio:


Oh lola come sei cara...
Purtroppo le cose di casa le devo fare...hanno rifatto il pavento della cucina ieri...ed e' tutto sporco


----------



## lolapal (26 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Oh lola come sei cara...
> Purtroppo le cose di casa le devo fare...hanno rifatto il pavento della cucina ieri...ed e' tutto sporco


Cucciola, c'hai un uomo che vive con te, usalo, no?  :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cucciola, c'hai un uomo che vive con te, usalo, no?  :smile:


Ma ha appena avuto la scarlattina. E' ancora sotto penicellina. ..


----------



## lolapal (26 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma ha appena avuto la scarlattina. E' ancora sotto penicellina. ..


Che vuoi che sia? L'aspirapolvere lo potrà pure passare, no?  :smile:


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

signori buongiorno.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

avete notato che su tranet vige ancora l'ora legale? stranezza. come mai?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Colpa del fuso orario.


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa del fuso orario.


sei tu ad essere fuso.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Effettivamente come c'hai azzeccato ora mai..! Fusissimo.


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

ma quando sgrava tua moglie, così per un pò ti togli dai coglioni? 

hai un avatar molto femmineo: finalmente ti sei reso conto del tuo stato.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2013)

buongiorno!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno... (forse)


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

*buondi...*

giorno giorno giorno....qui c'e' uno storm......un casino di vento....


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> giorno giorno giorno....qui c'e' uno storm......un casino di vento....


scusa miss, ma cosa vuoi che ci interessi se li c'è vento?!

qualcuno di voi deve forse andare in inglisc?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa miss, ma cosa vuoi che ci interessi se li c'è vento?!
> 
> qualcuno di voi deve forse andare in inglisc?


ma dimmi un po...tu non hai ninte altro da fare che criticare sempre quello che scrivo?
fai cosi, stila una bella lista delle cose che posso scrivere, o meglio che pensi possano interessare, cosi ci risparmiamo stupidi commenti, che dici? souds like a plan?

fy


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> fai cosi, stila una bella lista delle cose che posso scrivere, o meglio che pensi possano interessare.


ecco la lista:










forse è tanto , però.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco la lista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perche non esterni la tua frustrazione qui? puoi dirmelo qual'e' il problema eh.....nojn mi arrabbio mica....
solo che stai iniziando a scocciarmi un po troppo......a 50 anni non puoi davvero pensare di iniziare a torurarmi le palle ell 10 dl mattino....lo capisci che non e' sano?

ecco....


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

uffa, che palle che sei, miss e dai su. ok non ci scherzo più con te.
forse è meglio.

ciao, stammi bene.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lassalu iri... l'interazione in questi termini è carino. Il virtuale che rende partecipi istantaneamente di quello che si vive. E' una bella cosa. Tipo che a Londra il maggior caldo è a Luglio verso mezzogiorno dove le persone sdraiate sui parchi prendono il sole, dopo un po devono prendere la giacca e magari l'ombrello perchè pioviggina :carneval::rotfl:

Per Lui, loro essi: Ancora dobbiamo aspettare, è podalico, si prospetta un cesareo, ma anche no, vieppù ancora c'è tempo. Spero il vieppù ti piacque. 


Per Fiammetta : toglio il forse  tu lo togli? io lo toglio.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> uffa, che palle che sei, miss e dai su. ok non ci scherzo più con te.
> forse è meglio.
> 
> ciao, stammi bene.


ma scusa.....io non capisco....
cosa devo fare per farti capire che sto al tuo gioco?
se esordisco dicendo: oh buongiorno! si sti al tuo scherzo non ha piu senso no?
poi ricordati che hai esattamente il doppio dei miei anni, il che significa che non te la rendero cosi facile come speri tu.....


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> il che significa che non te la rendero cosi facile come speri tu.....


questa frase mi lascia da pensare: le sfide mi piacciono. vedrai che alla fine me la renderai. 




@ Ultimo: *vieppiù* è fantastico.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa frase mi lascia da pensare: le sfide mi piacciono. vedrai che alla fine me la renderai.


Io non rendo. concedo.....che 'e diverso


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma scusa.....io non capisco....
> cosa devo fare per farti capire che sto al tuo gioco?
> se esordisco dicendo: oh buongiorno! si sti al tuo scherzo non ha piu senso no?
> poi ricordati che hai esattamente il doppio dei miei anni, il che significa che non te la rendero cosi facile come speri tu.....



Ora ti spiego una cosa, discorsi tra di noi tra amici: Arrivando ad una certa età il pistolino comincia a fare scherzi,  Alessandro Manzoni scrisse: stu scherzo nun s'à da far..! Dante come conferma disse e scrisse: Sallo.. non c'è rimedio ma mi rimando a chi inventerà il viagra...! Gates ne prese la palla al balzo e ne fece un business online... 

Tutto questo cara miss per la tua giovane età e quella cosa chiamata invidia.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lassalu iri... l'interazione in questi termini è carino. Il virtuale che rende partecipi istantaneamente di quello che si vive. E' una bella cosa. Tipo che a Londra il maggior caldo è a Luglio verso mezzogiorno dove le persone sdraiate sui parchi prendono il sole, dopo un po devono prendere la giacca e magari l'ombrello perchè pioviggina :carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Per Lui, loro essi: Ancora dobbiamo aspettare, è podalico, si prospetta un cesareo, ma anche no, vieppù ancora c'è tempo. Spero il vieppù ti piacque.
> 
> ...


buongiorno paposo <3


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lassalu iri... l'interazione in questi termini è carino. Il virtuale che rende partecipi istantaneamente di quello che si vive. E' una bella cosa. Tipo che a Londra il maggior caldo è a Luglio verso mezzogiorno dove le persone sdraiate sui parchi prendono il sole, dopo un po devono prendere la giacca e magari l'ombrello perchè pioviggina :carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Per Lui, loro essi: Ancora dobbiamo aspettare, è podalico, si prospetta un cesareo, ma anche no, vieppù ancora c'è tempo. Spero il vieppù ti piacque.
> 
> ...


Ciao ultimuzzo. Boh spero di toglierlo sto forse a fine giornata per ora lo tengo


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> buongiorno paposo <3



Buongiorno bellissima..! :bacio:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno bellissima..! :bacio:


ma la signora madre e' gia in travaglio? stiamo calmi.....
podalico....magari si gira da solo.

u che bello......manca poco


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao ultimuzzo. Boh spero di toglierlo sto forse a fine giornata per ora lo tengo


:bacissimo:


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno bellissima..! :bacio:



RUFFIANO.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma la signora madre e' gia in travaglio? stiamo calmi.....
> podalico....magari si gira da solo.
> 
> u che bello......manca poco


No no che travaglio, ancora no..! beddamatri non farmici pensare..! mi sento le contrazioni io al pensiero, cioè sento le voci.. Minchia...! 

Si può anche girarsi.. vederemo. 

Mi vengono i brividi.. sarò capace da vecchio decrepito assistere al parto, se si gira... 

:confuso::matto:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> RUFFIANO.



Col mio tesoro Yes..! Molto. tzè..!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no che travaglio, ancora no..! beddamatri non farmici pensare..! mi sento le contrazioni io al pensiero, cioè sento le voci.. Minchia...!
> 
> Si può anche girarsi.. vederemo.
> 
> ...


ma certo che potrai!!!!
non so se hai gia assistito gli altri 2 ma se si, allora....anzi sara ancora piu fico......
mia sorella e' nata podalica ma parto naturale perche era al 6 mese, un po prematura..giusto un po.....infatti e' stata 4 mesi in incubatrice....era tutta gialla, brutta, minuscola....ahahahahaha ora e' una fiuga da sballo....con gli occhi color metallo....non ci si crede....
quindi tu ci vuoi andare in sala parto??


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo che potrai!!!!
> non so se hai gia assistito gli altri 2 ma se si, allora....anzi sara ancora piu fico......
> mia sorella e' nata podalica ma parto naturale perche era al 6 mese, un po prematura..giusto un po.....infatti e' stata 4 mesi in incubatrice....era tutta gialla, brutta, minuscola....ahahahahaha ora e' una fiuga da sballo....con gli occhi color metallo....non ci si crede....
> quindi tu ci vuoi andare in sala parto??


Appunto perchè ho assistito ho il terrore auahhaahahaha 
Purtroppo a me è concesso quello che a tanti non viene concesso in sala parta, che fregatura..!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appunto perchè ho assistito ho il terrore auahhaahahaha
> Purtroppo a me è concesso quello che a tanti non viene concesso in sala parta, che fregatura..!


che cosa????? il taglio del cordone?
oh mio dio......non me lo dire...
anzi si dimmelo....


----------



## zanna (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appunto perchè ho assistito ho il terrore auahhaahahaha
> Purtroppo a me è concesso quello che a tanti non viene concesso in sala parta, che fregatura..!


Se rimane podalico (verso la fine difficilmente riescono a girarsi per problemi di spazio) devono andare di cesareo ... indi aspetti fuori!!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che cosa????? il taglio del cordone?
> oh mio dio......non me lo dire...
> anzi si dimmelo....


Ma quale taglio.... sto proprio in prima linea, quando di solito mi raccontano che nel parto l'uomo si mette di lato per assistere ma non vedere tutto. Shhhh è illegale non diciamolo. Il bello è che a secondo di quello che succede il parto è una camminata tranquilla a quello che dopo avviene.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Se rimane podalico (verso la fine difficilmente riescono a girarsi per problemi di spazio) devono andare di cesareo ... indi aspetti fuori!!!


 Al momento ha un mucchio di spazio.. Ma a breve si concorderà il tutto.... Mia moglie preferisce il cesareo. Come non capirla dopo quello che ha passato nei primi due parti. 

Indi aspetto fuori? :smile: Lo spero vivamente, ma mica ne sono tanto sicuro. PREGO.:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quale taglio.... sto proprio in prima linea, quando di solito mi raccontano che nel parto l'uomo si mette di lato per assistere ma non vedere tutto. Shhhh è illegale non diciamolo. Il bello è che a secondo di quello che succede il parto è una camminata tranquilla a quello che dopo avviene.


si infatti non restare a vedere il parto della placenta pure.....quello e' brutto....
ma che fico, quindi ti stai li davanti.....uoooo...
il mio uomo morirebbe...manco ci vuole venire in sla parto con me (quando sara')
uomo debole...

be che bello...vedi proprio uscire la tua creatura.....


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

m'avete rotto con queste discussioni babbe.
vado al bar  e non offro.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si infatti non restare a vedere il parto della placenta pure.....quello e' brutto....
> ma che fico, quindi ti stai li davanti.....uoooo...
> il mio uomo morirebbe...manco ci vuole venire in sla parto con me (quando sara')
> uomo debole...
> ...


Si è bellissimo, ma non mi riferivo alla placenta. 

Non si tratta di debolezza miss, a volte si tratta di "credere di conoscersi" e quindi presupporre di farcela oppure no. Io posso ormai asserire che c'è la faccio, ma :smile:..... uhm... se non fosse per l'amore che ho nei confronti di mia moglie e che lei "pretende" la mia presenza:smile:.....


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> m'avete rotto con queste discussioni babbe.
> vado al bar  e non offro.



 Che è? paura? 

Mangia mangia.... mangia e portami una caffè, tirchio.


----------



## zanna (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al momento ha un mucchio di spazio.. Ma a breve si concorderà il tutto.... Mia moglie preferisce il cesareo. Come non capirla dopo quello che ha passato nei primi due parti.
> 
> Indi aspetto fuori? :smile: Lo spero vivamente, *ma mica ne sono tanto sicuro*. PREGO.:smile:


Solito marito "cazzino"  .... vuoi mettere con la sveglie elle tre della mattina che gli si sono rotte le acque magari di domenica.... valige sempre pronte in macchina .... e i piccoli dove li metti .... poi ad una certa età (senza offesa) l'elasticità è quella che è ....


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Solito marito "cazzino"  .... vuoi mettere con la sveglie elle tre della mattina che gli si sono rotte le acque magari di domenica.... valige sempre pronte in macchina .... e i piccoli dove li metti .... poi ad una certa età (senza offesa) l'elasticità è quella che è ....



Per la barba di Odino..! bianca..! 

Tenetemi o a sto lupacchiotto puzzoso io lo uccido..! 

ld:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

*per Lui*

questa notizia e' solo per te perche so che ti interessa particolarmente:
sto andando a casa, perche ci sta lo storm St. Jude (il patrono della cause perse)
e siccome mi ci vorra 1 ora e 45 minuti poer tornare a casa, devo farlo prima che lo storm colpisce Londra.....dopo di che non potro piu tornare a casa. saro in balia del vento e pioggio e temporali... infatti ci sono solo io in ufficio, perche sono brava e volenterosa....ma ora mi sono scocciata e la mia capa mi ha chiamata e mi ha detto: gIN puoi andare a casa...ma portati il laptop e lavora da casa....
va bene stronzona.....questo non gliel ho detto...

le altre cose che ti interessano e stavano nella lista non ho tempo per scrivertele ora...lo faro dopo


----------



## zanna (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per la barba di Odino..! bianca..!
> 
> Tenetemi o a sto lupacchiotto puzzoso io lo uccido..!
> 
> ld:


TESTONE ... quasi quasi do un calcietto a quel bastone così diventi :infermo: ma sempre con la barba bianca .... per le doppie punte di morgana


----------



## zanna (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> questa notizia e' solo per te perche so che ti interessa particolarmente:
> sto andando a casa, perche ci sta lo storm St. Jude (il patrono della cause perse)
> e siccome mi ci vorra 1 ora e 45 minuti poer tornare a casa, devo farlo prima che lo storm colpisce Londra.....dopo di che non potro piu tornare a casa. saro in balia del vento e pioggio e temporali... infatti ci sono solo io in ufficio, perche sono brava e volenterosa....ma ora mi sono scocciata e la mia capa mi ha chiamata e mi ha detto: gIN puoi andare a casa...ma portati il laptop e lavora da casa....
> va bene stronzona.....questo non gliel ho detto...
> ...


Scusa miss ma è da una settimana che hanno previsto il tutto .... cosa caxxo ci sei andata a fare in ufficio se hanno già chiuso da ore strade, treni e tra poco pure la metro .... :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> TESTONE ... quasi quasi do un calcietto a quel bastone così diventi :infermo: ma sempre con la barba bianca .... per le doppie punte di morgana



 

La vedi quella spada che tieni in mano?  stop non dico che uso ne farei..!  in mancanza di oscuro.....

Vado al bar va..! 

Mi liscio la barba... magari qualche fimmina me la guarda..! :carneval: Bye bye.. 
Gracias pr le risate.. mi ci volevano.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> m'avete rotto con queste discussioni babbe.
> vado al bar e non offro.


Nemmeno a me?


----------



## zanna (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La vedi quella spada che tieni in mano?  stop non dico che uso ne farei..!  in mancanza di oscuro.....
> 
> Vado al bar va..!
> 
> ...


Ti sorprenderò .... SALLO


----------



## zanna (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me?


Hanno un pò il braccino corto .....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Hanno un pò il braccino corto .....


ho notato


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Scusa miss ma è da una settimana che hanno previsto il tutto .... cosa caxxo ci sei andata a fare in ufficio se hanno già chiuso da ore strade, treni e tra poco pure la metro .... :unhappy:


Perche per il lavoro che faccio devo almeno provcare a venirci in ufficio......almeno provarci....
qui il tempo non e' affidabile....possono pure prevdere ma e' possibile che poi non succeda nulla....
anche con la neve noi veniamo in ufficio...al massimo la compagnia ti paga il taxi, ma tocca venire...
io oggi dovevo venire coumuqnue....siamo a fine mese e devo chiudere i conti.....non potevo non venire...
finisco un paio di cose e poi me ne vado a casa...se riesco ad arrivarci.....


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me?


tu hai il conto aperto, oltre al cuore.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me?


ovvio che no


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu hai il conto aperto, oltre al cuore.


:inlove:



perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio che no


Hanno giusto aperto un 3d sulla gelosia, vuoi intervenire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

*@Perpli*

perpli tesoro lo vedi che a Lui so tutti cuori e amore e a te? ti dice che sei geloso.....
non so quanto ancora vuoi reggere cosi?
da me avresti solo amore...solo per te.....io non andrei a farmi offire caffe al bar da chiunque....tantomeno da Lui....da nessuno in generale...
pensaci.....se cambi idea......lo sai come contattarmi....:lecca:


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanno giusto aperto un 3d sulla gelosia, vuoi intervenire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io mica sono geloso  controllo solo i miei fondi pensione alternativi


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

*allora,riportiamo l'ordine e la disciplina*



miss acacia ha detto:


> perpli tesoro lo vedi che a Lui so tutti cuori e amore e a te? ti dice che sei geloso.....
> non so quanto ancora vuoi reggere cosi?
> da me avresti solo amore...solo per te.....io non andrei a farmi offire caffe al bar da chiunque....tantomeno da Lui....da nessuno in generale...
> pensaci.....se cambi idea......lo sai come contattarmi....:lecca:


Mi sono letto le pagine indietro in cui mi avete nominato invano 

direi che sia giunto il caso di rimettere le poste a coso  quindi,questo è ciò che è:

Farfalla è MIA.    l'avvicinarsi a meno di 5 palmi dal suo culo può comportare una fine lenta e notevolmente dolorosa.

Viola di Mare e Simy sono le mie sorelline.   chi si comporta male con loro,commette l'ultimo errore della sua vita.

Scared,Toy (vedi di cambiarti il nick,che come principessa non 6 credibile  ) e Miss Acacia sono le mie promesse spose per quando verrà ammesso il matrimonio poliginico.
Ciononostante, riuscirò a tradirle con Fiammetta e Calipso.  sempre che non decida di sposare anche loro.

Non appena avrò calibrato tempi e spazi di diritto delle succitate,mi dedicherò nel tempo restante al corteggiamento selvaggio di Alessandra,Anais,Celeron,Emme76,Horby,Ipazia,Lolapal e 2-3 wild cards le lascio per le nuove entrate nel forum.

Non potendo promettere di essere le sole,posso promettere che ognuna sarà Unica a suo modo

e soprattutto che ognuna avrà il piacere che merita nel modo che desidera.

                                Grazie a tutte per la cortese attenzione


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi sono letto le pagine indietro in cui mi avete nominato invano
> 
> direi che sia giunto il caso di rimettere le poste a coso  quindi,questo è ciò che è:
> 
> ...


che paraculo....
io non mi divido e non ti divido con altre 500...eh ....
addio....

ps: farfalla......a te nun te sposa ahahahahahahahhhaahah...sei solo una proprieta....
ora te lo puoi pure tenere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi sono letto le pagine indietro in cui mi avete nominato invano
> 
> direi che sia giunto il caso di rimettere le poste a coso  quindi,questo è ciò che è:
> 
> ...



Tanto per ricapitolare 
Gli uomini devono stare a 5 palmi dal mio culo (cit) mentre tu puoi allegramente darti da fare con tutte le utenti del forum?
Non ho capito cosa ci guadagno io, ma evito di chiedertelo, avendo paura della risposta

Simy oltre al 3d sull'amica speciale, puoi aprirne uno sulla prediletta del Harem perchè la sensazione è che sia una grande "inculata" in entrambi i casi


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per ricapitolare
> Gli uomini devono stare a 5 palmi dal mio culo (cit) mentre tu puoi allegramente darti da fare con tutte le utenti del forum?
> Non ho capito cosa ci guadagno io, ma evito di chiedertelo, avendo paura della risposta
> 
> Simy oltre al 3d sull'amica speciale, puoi aprirne uno sulla prediletta del Harem perchè la sensazione è che sia una grande "inculata" in entrambi i casi



sono stato più volte nominato invano,volevo solo far presente che semmai scelgo io e non voi 

e non c'è alcun Harem,suvvia,non sapete cogliere la mia finissima ironia......


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per ricapitolare
> Gli uomini devono stare a 5 palmi dal mio culo (cit) mentre tu puoi allegramente darti da fare con tutte le utenti del forum?
> Non ho capito cosa ci guadagno io, ma evito di chiedertelo, avendo paura della risposta
> 
> Simy oltre al 3d sull'amica speciale, puoi aprirne uno sulla prediletta del Harem perchè la sensazione è che sia una grande "inculata" in entrambi i casi


amica, qui bisogna rivedere bene le cose.. a me sembra tanto che a me e te tutta sta storia convenga molto poco.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che paraculo....
> io non mi divido e non ti divido con altre 500...eh ....
> addio....
> 
> ...


sarebbe un matrimonio paritario,da quello che ho letto.....in tutti i sensi


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe un matrimonio paritario,da quello che ho letto.....in tutti i sensi


nooo non e' cosi..
a parte ultimo che e' mio padre gli altri sarebbero stati al servizio nostro...mio e tuo...
non avrei certo sposato tutti gli altri.....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi sono letto le pagine indietro in cui mi avete nominato invano
> 
> direi che sia giunto il caso di rimettere le poste a coso  quindi,questo è ciò che è:
> 
> ...


La tua timidezza mi disarma


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nooo non e' cosi..
> a parte ultimo che e' mio padre gli altri sarebbero stati al servizio nostro...mio e tuo...
> non avrei certo sposato tutti gli altri.....


non ci siamo capiti   io mi riferivo al matrimonio tra me,te,Toy e Scared.....vuoi dirmi che non sareste sposate anche tra di voi?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ci siamo capiti  io mi riferivo al matrimonio tra me,te,Toy e Scared.....vuoi dirmi che non sareste sposate anche tra di voi?


nooo toy ha elio da sposare...tra noi e' solo sesso e amore, ma amore innocente...non da matrimonio....
scared e' la nostra schiava sessuale.....

allora? tu vuoi stare con farfalla e di conseguenza anche con Lui?
pesnaci bene


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nooo toy ha elio da sposare...tra noi e' solo sesso e amore, ma amore innocente...non da matrimonio....
> scared e' la nostra schiava sessuale.....
> 
> allora? tu vuoi stare con farfalla e di conseguenza anche con Lui?
> pesnaci bene


Lui fa parte dei miei fondi pensione alternativi.   non è un problema,fidati


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2013)

*Perpli*

Quando ti sposi contami come damigelle :carneval


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lui fa parte dei miei fondi pensione alternativi.   non è un problema,fidati


E io allora? 
Nn voglio fare la centesima moglie...
Voglio un marito tutto mio
Chiedero a qualcun altro...non importa...


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi sono letto le pagine indietro in cui mi avete nominato invano
> 
> direi che sia giunto il caso di rimettere le poste a coso  quindi,questo è ciò che è:
> 
> ...





miss acacia ha detto:


> nooo toy ha elio da sposare...tra noi e' solo sesso e amore, ma amore innocente...non da matrimonio....
> scared e' la nostra schiava sessuale.....
> 
> allora? tu vuoi stare con farfalla e di conseguenza anche con Lui?
> pesnaci bene


----------



## viola di mare (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi sono letto le pagine indietro in cui mi avete nominato invano
> 
> direi che sia giunto il caso di rimettere le poste a coso  quindi,questo è ciò che è:
> 
> ...



:giudice: l'udienza è tolta!


porello eh?!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :giudice: l'udienza è tolta!
> 
> 
> porello eh?!!!!


be....manco tu sei messa bene....
sei stata declassata vedo....
che ci fai con un rapporto di sorellanza quando qui si lotta per ben altro....
io passerei oltre....ormai farfi se lo e' aggiudicato....

mi piace un saco il tuo avatar


----------



## viola di mare (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be....manco tu sei messa bene....
> sei stata declassata vedo....
> che ci fai con un rapporto di sorellanza quando qui si lotta per ben altro....
> io passerei oltre....ormai farfi se lo e' aggiudicato....
> ...



infatti PERPLESSO IL SULTANO pagherà amare conseguenze per quello che ha scritto!


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti PERPLESSO IL SULTANO pagherà amare conseguenze per quello che ha scritto!


un gesto poco furbo smerd... ehm cioè esser così sincero, in un post "globale"....
Perplesso ti sei scavato la fossa... :carneval:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> un gesto poco furbo smerd... ehm cioè esser così sincero, in un post "globale"....
> Perplesso ti sei scavato la fossa... :carneval:


:up:


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up:



ciao tesoro bello!


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti PERPLESSO IL SULTANO pagherà amare conseguenze per quello che ha scritto!





Scaredheart ha detto:


> un gesto poco furbo smerd... ehm cioè esser così sincero, in un post "globale"....
> Perplesso ti sei scavato la fossa... :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> un gesto poco furbo smerd... ehm cioè esser così sincero, in un post "globale"....
> Perplesso ti sei scavato la fossa... :carneval:


ammettetelo che vi ho fatto ridere


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammettetelo che vi ho fatto ridere


si, quanto a te fa ridere Lui che palpeggia il sedere di Farfalla!!


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si, quanto a te fa ridere Lui che palpeggia il sedere di Farfalla!!


ne dubito  a meno che abbia deciso che vivere gli puzza


----------



## viola di mare (28 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao tesoro bello!


ciao cucciola :inlove:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammettetelo che vi ho fatto ridere



ceeeeeeeerto guarda! a sganasciarsi!!!


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao cucciola :inlove:


:inlove:


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ceeeeeeeerto guarda! a sganasciarsi!!!




:risata:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ne dubito  *a meno che abbia deciso che vivere gli puzza*



quindi tu hai preso questa decisione???


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quindi tu hai preso questa decisione???


nah.  io osservo.   poi agisco 

altrimenti lascio vivere


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.  io osservo.   poi agisco
> 
> altrimenti lascio vivere


no non hai capito, tu hai preso la decisione per te stesso? visto cosa hai scritto?


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no non hai capito, tu hai preso la decisione per te stesso? visto cosa hai scritto?


vorresti scoprirlo?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si, quanto a te fa ridere Lui che palpeggia il sedere di Farfalla!!


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si, quanto a te fa ridere Lui che palpeggia il sedere di Farfalla!!


e che palpeggio. 



perplesso ha detto:


> ne dubito  a meno che abbia deciso che vivere gli puzza


altrochè, è profumatissimo e pure molto divertente stando alla lettura delle tue battute.  :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


oramai lo sanno in troppi.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vorresti scoprirlo?


certo.... voglio scoprire perchè quello che diceva timido, e :blabla: alla fine timido non è.... :clava::incazzato:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


 pensavi di mangiare due torte e di passarla liscia?? :rotfl:

:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oramai lo sanno in troppi.


e sanno solo un decimo


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pensavi di mangiare due torte e di passarla liscia?? :rotfl:
> 
> :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e sanno solo un decimo


per nostra fortuna.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

*Per Lui*

sono caduta e mi sono fatta male...perche il vento di oggi era troppo forte a causa dello storm e siccome peso poco mi si e' porato via e sono caduta con tutto il laptop apprresso......come mary poppins....
me l hai tirata


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per nostra fortuna.


dicci dicci


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

*miss*

e allora sta brezza è passata oppure è ancora li.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sono caduta e mi sono fatta male...perche il vento di oggi era troppo forte a causa dello storm e siccome peso poco mi si e' porato via e sono caduta con tutto il laptop apprresso......come mary poppins....
> me l hai tirata


tesora... stasera sarò la tua sexy infermiera!!


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> me l hai tirata


magari te la potessi tirare, è che sei troppo lontana ed io li anche volendo non ci arrivo. per poco, comunque.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e allora sta brezza è passata oppure è ancora li.


no e' anmcora qui....anzi....questo pomeriggio peggiora...
il vento qui e' 95 mph mhp non so che......
per questo sono tornata a casa prima....


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dicci dicci


aspè che metto due parole iniseme e ti racconto tutto: quanto tempo a disposizione hai?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> magari te la potessi tirare, è che sei troppo lontana ed io li anche volendo non ci arrivo. per poco, comunque.


te ritornerebbe indietro come un boomerang......che non e' piacevole...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> magari te la potessi tirare, è che sei troppo lontana ed io li anche volendo non ci arrivo. per poco, comunque.


PORCO​


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no e' anmcora qui....anzi....questo pomeriggio peggiora...
> il vento qui e' 95 mph mhp non so che......
> per questo sono tornata a casa prima....


95 mph sono quasi 200 km orari: non ti pare troppino?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> aspè che metto due parole iniseme e ti racconto tutto: quanto tempo a disposizione hai?


tutto quello che vuoi tu!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> te ritornerebbe indietro come un boomerang......che non e' piacevole...



Se gliela tiri tu si.


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> PORCO​


*tutta invidia la tua. 

*


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 95 mph sono quasi 200 km orari: non ti pare troppino?


non so non mi intendo....e' forte....forse  95 e' in alto?
non so.....
ma poi me l hai tirata tu...dovresti saperlo meglio di me....


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e che palpeggio.
> 
> 
> 
> altrochè, è profumatissimo e pure molto divertente stando alla lettura delle tue battute.  :rotfl:


ti piacerebbe fossero battute


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se gliela tiri tu si.


hai capito che infamia????
ha pure ammesso che magari te la potessi tirare...
guarda come va a fini e'....


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimus, qualche giorno fa me so fatto du panelle, quasi 500gr di farina. io ed i miei piccoli ce le saimo fatte fuori in un non niente. mancava solamente il pane coi semini. qui lo fanno ma il gusto è diverso, come per ogni cosa. ma quelle panelle,  uuuuummmmmmhhh che meraviglia. Anche il panino con la meusa. Serata Palermitana fu.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e sanno solo un decimo


racconta dai.....sono curioso


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe fossero battute


a piccolè, non senti che brutto vento che tira, vai a giocare da nartra parte, su, vai da mammina e su.


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> racconta dai.....sono curioso


te se consumerebbe er fegato.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimus, qualche giorno fa me so fatto du panelle, quasi 500gr di farina. io ed i miei piccoli ce le saimo fatte fuori in un non niente. mancava solamente il pane coi semini. qui lo fanno ma il gusto è diverso, come per ogni cosa. ma quelle panelle,  uuuuummmmmmhhh che meraviglia. Anche il panino con la meusa. Serata Palermitana fu.


Poi con uno chef come te immagino veramente lo splendore del gusto della panella. Strano che non avete i panini coi semini.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> te se consumerebbe er fegato.


ma perche parli romanaccio?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimus, qualche giorno fa me so fatto du panelle, quasi 500gr di farina. io ed i miei piccoli ce le saimo fatte fuori in un non niente. mancava solamente il pane coi semini. qui lo fanno ma il gusto è diverso, come per ogni cosa. ma quelle panelle,  uuuuummmmmmhhh che meraviglia. Anche il panino con la meusa. Serata Palermitana fu.


 mmmmm buone le panelle con quel panino con i semi... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai capito che infamia????
> ha pure ammesso che magari te la potessi tirare...
> guarda come va a fini e'....


lu sa con chi ha a che fare.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai capito che infamia????
> ha pure ammesso che magari te la potessi tirare...
> guarda come va a fini e'....



Meglio non scrivere come va a finire.. tra un tira e un molla e in mezzo non solo la erre moscia... insomma eh..!


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> te se consumerebbe er fegato.


per cosa,per i tuoi deliri?    nah


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma perche parli romanaccio?


perchè sennò quel burino di perplesso nun me capisce. sarebbe meglio se mettessi delle figure, gli verrebbe più semplice, ma mica so da croce rossa.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mmmmm buone le panelle con quel panino con i semi... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Ma chi sono io babbo natale..! 

( MINCHIA COME RIDO) scusa ma a pensare che conoscete il gusto e io potrei anche mangiarlo ora.. 

scusa..!


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mmmmm buone le panelle con quel panino con i semi... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


buongustaia. la salsiccia siciliana ti piace?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lu sa con chi ha a che fare.


mi fa piacere che lui lo sappia ma sono io il tuo interlocutore, sono io che dovrei saperlo quindi ti prego dimmi, dimmi con chi ho a che fare....


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè sennò quel burino di perplesso nun me capisce. sarebbe meglio se mettessi delle figure, gli verrebbe più semplice, ma mica so da croce rossa.


il tuo problema è che ti capisco anche troppo bene.......


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma chi sono io babbo natale..!
> 
> ( MINCHIA COME RIDO) scusa ma a pensare che conoscete il gusto e io potrei anche mangiarlo ora..
> 
> scusa..!


 ti sembrano cose da dire??? Portami subito un panino con le panelle e un timballo siciliano con la pasta al forno ad anelletti... subito!!!! 

come sbavoooooo... ho fame...


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma chi sono io babbo natale..!
> 
> ( MINCHIA COME RIDO) scusa ma a pensare che conoscete il gusto e io potrei anche mangiarlo ora..
> 
> scusa..!


spero ti facciano cacarella cronica, quelle che ti ci vuole il tappo. quelle che non ti da il tempo d'arrivare a sederti. hai presente? bastardo.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè sennò quel burino di perplesso nun me capisce. sarebbe meglio se mettessi delle figure, gli verrebbe più semplice, ma mica so da croce rossa.


perche e' romano perplesso?
e poi chre ne sai te di come si parla in romano?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongustaia. la salsiccia siciliana ti piace?


ma ca rici sempre vastasati? se parri di lu cibo mi piace, ma d'avutru... no comment (inglese da pronuncia sicula)


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tuo problema è che ti capisco anche troppo bene.......


credo proprio di no, perchè se così fosse saresti andata a giocare di là.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *spero ti facciano cacarella cronica*, quelle che ti ci vuole il tappo. quelle che non ti da il tempo d'arrivare a sederti. hai presente? bastardo.



QUOTISSIMO :incazzato:nun ta susiri chiu da rintra lu bagnu


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> credo proprio di no, perchè se così fosse saresti andata a giocare di là.


no guarda....qui 6 tu quello che non si accorge che la sabbietta è finita


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti sembrano cose da dire??? Portami subito un panino con le panelle e un timballo siciliano con la pasta al forno ad anelletti... subito!!!!
> 
> come sbavoooooo... ho fame...





Lui ha detto:


> spero ti facciano cacarella cronica, quelle che ti ci vuole il tappo. quelle che non ti da il tempo d'arrivare a sederti. hai presente? bastardo.



:angelo:


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma ca rici sempre vastasati? se parri di lu cibo mi piace, ma d'avutru... no comment (inglese da pronuncia sicula)



miiiinchia, picciriduzza: mi lassasti comu chiddu ca à visti a sò soru.

io parrava di sasizza, di chidda ca voi intenderi tu, a to scelta.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> miiiinchia, picciriduzza: mi lassasti comu chiddu ca à visti a sò soru.
> 
> io parrava di sasizza, di chidda ca voi intenderi tu, a to scelta.


tu soccu mi voi dari?


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no guarda....qui 6 tu quello che non si accorge che la sabbietta è finita


quella è da un po che non la uso più: ormai gioco con altre cose che tu non hai e con cui non puoi giocare, vista l'età. sciocchino.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> QUOTISSIMO :incazzato:nun ta susiri chiu da rintra lu bagnu



Ieri stavo a passeggiare con la famiglia, tutto ad un tratto il naso mi si arriccia.. minchia..! cos'è quest'odore così forte caramellato? seguo la scia che sembra quella del paradiso e che vedo? che vedo?? delle mandorle tostate con miele ....appena confezionate, e nel mentre dal vivo le altre le stavano preparando agli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :angelo:


se se l'angeluzzo ora mi fa... l'angeluzzo di sta m... 

 ora ho fame... mi accontento di un dolce di san giuseppe!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se se l'angeluzzo ora mi fa... l'angeluzzo di sta m...
> 
> ora ho fame... mi accontento di un dolce di san giuseppe!


Qua ma anche la siamo nel periodo dei morti, dei santi e dei vivi che guardano le vetrine ripiene di ogni prelibatezza.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*

:triste:stai diventando cattivissimo...
lascio il club...ciao a tutti


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri stavo a passeggiare con la famiglia, tutto ad un tratto il naso mi si arriccia.. minchia..! cos'è quest'odore così forte caramellato? seguo la scia che sembra quella del paradiso e che vedo? che vedo?? delle mandorle tostate con miele ....appena confezionate, e nel mentre dal vivo le altre le stavano preparando agli occhi di tutti.



ma quannu ci voi iri?? :blee: 

io mi pigghio nanticchia di marturana va... almeno chidda laiu.... :carneval:


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tu soccu mi voi dari?


una bedda mitrata di sasizza, caura caura. *du iu nou?* scrissi bene?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua ma anche la siamo nel periodo dei morti, dei santi e dei vivi che guardano le vetrine ripiene di ogni prelibatezza.


alt beddu e ora non mi freghi...  ca aiu la martorana, e le pupi inzuccherate...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> una bedda mitrata di sasizza, caura caura. *du iu nou?* scrissi bene?



auahaahhaahahahahhaaaha


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

*Perplesso e Lui*

Finitila di litigare dai........
Mi devo allontanare un attimo. Fate i bravi

Scappo con Gas:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> una bedda mitrata di sasizza, caura caura. *du iu nou?* scrissi bene?


minchia chi corsu facisti? come sape l'inglliscc vossia nun lu sapi nuddo...

ma caura caura m'abbruciu!


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :triste:stai diventando cattivissimo...
> lascio il club...ciao a tutti


IO?
cosa t'ho fatto questa volta, sentiamo.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Finitila di litigare dai........
> Mi devo allontanare un attimo. Fate i bravi
> 
> Scappo con Gas:mrgreen:


non c'è due senza tre, il quarto vien da sè....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non c'è due senza tre, il quarto vien da sè....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quella è da un po che non la uso più: ormai gioco con altre cose che tu non hai e con cui non puoi giocare, vista l'età. sciocchino.


gioco.....al massimo con la bambola di pezza.

per altre cose non hai lo strumento di base,caro il mio Planck


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> alt beddu e ora non mi freghi...  ca aiu la martorana, e le pupi inzuccherate...



Già, tu manciati chiddi ca iu mi manciu chisti.! :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> IO?
> cosa t'ho fatto questa volta, sentiamo.


arrenditi, ormai miss ha questa immagine di te... 
:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> minchia chi corsu facisti? come sape l'inglliscc vossia nun lu sapi nuddo...
> 
> *ma caura caura m'abbruciu*!


no, devi prima soffiare, poi l'assaggi con la punta della lingua per vedere se è buona secondo i tuoi gusti e poi, appunto, la gusti.


nessun corso autodidatta, infatti ai spich inglisc litol litol.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Finitila di litigare dai........
> Mi devo allontanare un attimo. Fate i bravi
> 
> Scappo con Gas:mrgreen:


Gas ha un timer collegato a 6 etti di C4.    fossi in te me ne terrei alla larga


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non c'è nulla da ridere, sai? poi perchè con il gas, non fare scicchezze.


----------



## emme76 (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi sono letto le pagine indietro in cui mi avete nominato invano
> 
> direi che sia giunto il caso di rimettere le poste a coso  quindi,questo è ciò che è:
> 
> ...



:up::bacio:


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> :up:


ben alzata cara, mattiniera eh?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

[video=youtube;Zztx7FBMr04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zztx7FBMr04[/video]

:blank:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, devi prima soffiare, *poi l'assaggi con la punta della lingua per vedere se è buona secondo i tuoi gusti e poi, appunto, la gusti.*
> 
> 
> nessun corso autodidatta, infatti ai spich inglisc litol litol.


 nun saccio picchi ma in tia ci leggiu sempre vastasati....


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> nun saccio picchi ma in tia ci leggiu sempre vastasati....


sei tu che interpreti in base a ciò che pensi. io parlavo di salsiccia: tu a cosa pensavi?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ehhh cara Farfy, ride bene chi ride Ultimo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (Ultimo maiuscolo è voluto)


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei tu che interpreti in base a ciò che pensi. io parlavo di salsiccia: tu a cosa pensavi?


alla sassizza sicula...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Rido Rido..

Scare.. quando gli scrivo porco in grande e in rosso, secondo te, perchè lo scrivo?


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

scared m'hai fatto venire voglia di sformatino di anelletti con melanzane e ricotta salata e salsiccia sfracata. adesso mi tocca cucunarle. Non ti dico quello che sei. lo immagini, vero?


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> alla sassizza sicula...


vedi, parlavamo della stessa identica cosa. 

darling tem taim it is? strong uind blouing?


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Zztx7FBMr04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zztx7FBMr04[/video]
> 
> :blank:


tesoro non vedo un cappero, ti rispondo dopo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro non vedo un cappero, ti rispondo dopo.


Fatti meno seghe. O mangia carote.


----------



## emme76 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ben alzata cara, mattiniera eh?



Buongiorno!


----------



## Lui (28 Ottobre 2013)

madam e messier, bonsuar e tu le mond de tradinet.


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Finitila di litigare dai........
> Mi devo allontanare un attimo. Fate i bravi
> 
> *Scappo con Gas:mrgreen:*


era ora.....


----------



## lolapal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando ti sposi contami come damigelle :carneval


Essendo stata citata nel lungo elenco del timido perplesso, mi defilo e faccio anche io da damigella...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro non vedo un cappero, ti rispondo dopo.


quella mica era per te....te piacerebbe
questa qui invece si....
vediamo se ne capisci il senso....


[video=youtube;zO4_u0_Dpa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO4_u0_Dpa8[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Essendo stata citata nel lungo elenco del timido perplesso, mi defilo e faccio anche io da damigella...


Guarda oggi giornata di m..... , il fatto che tu sia con me a far la damigella mi rincuora


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *scared m'hai fatto venire voglia* di sformatino di anelletti con melanzane e ricotta salata e salsiccia sfracata. adesso mi tocca cucunarle. Non ti dico quello che sei. lo immagini, vero?


 non è la prima volta che lo sento dire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi, parlavamo della stessa identica cosa.
> 
> darling tem taim it is? strong uind blouing?



certo... :rotfl:

tel mi mai love... ai dont anderstend iu :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fatti meno seghe. O mangia carote.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Lui quando vuoi una mano....  :rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## lolapal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda oggi giornata di m..... , il fatto che tu sia con me a far la damigella mi rincuora


:amici:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Lui quando vuoi una mano....  :rotfl:
> 
> 
> :carneval:




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: stardissima sei..! provocatrice pure..! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: stardissima sei..! provocatrice pure..! :rotfl::rotfl:


io?? sei tu che mi leggi così (cit)


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> io?? sei tu che mi leggi così (cit)



Quoto....!





































































































Paraculo..! :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no non lo paro, se vuoi lo mostro.... :tette: 
via a che sei qui dammi il cannolo siculo... 































































































































 non capire sempre male eh :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no non lo paro, se vuoi lo mostro.... :tette:
> via a che sei qui dammi il cannolo siculo...
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Mi dichiaro sconfitto..! hai vinto..! 


Q_____________


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Lui quando vuoi una mano....  :rotfl:
> 
> 
> :carneval:


forse non vuole una mano.... fa tutto da solo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse non vuole una mano.... fa tutto da solo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Suvvia...


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Suvvia...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


Non te lo aspettavi e'? L ho trovato sul vocabolario


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non te lo aspettavi e'? L ho trovato sul vocabolario


suvvia è un'espressione tipica toscana


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> suvvia è un'espressione tipica toscana


E quindi?


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E quindi?


quindi devi dirlo tu. che cosa intendi con suvvia :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi devi dirlo tu. che cosa intendi con suvvia :smile:


Nel senso: non gettare benzina sul fuoco..


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Nel senso: non gettare benzina sul fuoco..


ma che benzina.... personalmente non le farei usare solo le mani

ovviamente  ma nemmeno lui credo :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma che benzina.... personalmente non le farei usare solo le mani
> 
> ovviamente  ma nemmeno lui credo :rotfl:



Stai scherzando spero


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Mi dichiaro sconfitto..! hai vinto..!
> 
> 
> Q_____________


se sei sconfitti....attento a starmi sotto....  
:rotfl: 

Eeeeee cosa mi fai vincere???


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma che benzina.... personalmente non le farei usare solo le mani
> 
> ovviamente  ma nemmeno lui credo :rotfl:


allora ho una chance con te??


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se sei sconfitti....attento a starmi sotto....
> :rotfl:
> 
> Eeeeee cosa mi fai vincere???



Scared  ultimo e' off limits.  E' mio.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Stai scherzando spero


perché dovrebbe scherzare?? 

Gas dimostrale che i veri uomini fanno sul serio 

Andiamo insieme....................................................................................


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> allora ho una chance con te??


No


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> allora ho una chance con te??


anche più di una :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Scared  ultimo e' off limits.  E' mio.


uhm nn me lo ha detto....


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


Mitica!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche più di una :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No





gas ha detto:


> anche più di una :mrgreen:


farfalla non c'è bisogno che ti risponda


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> uhm nn me lo ha detto....


Non ci provare....l abbiamo detto ieri...
E' off limits.


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Stai scherzando spero


non scherzo mai :rotfl:


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perché dovrebbe scherzare??
> 
> Gas dimostrale che i veri uomini fanno sul serio
> 
> Andiamo insieme....................................................................................


andiamo................. le facciamo vedere come si fa:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche più di una :mrgreen:


gas sai che con quel cappellino che ti benda inizi bene??  sai che giochini possiamo fare??


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> andiamo................. le facciamo vedere come si fa:mrgreen:


Non e' di me che dovete preoccuparvi.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 


Ma invece de fa le faccine vuoi intervenire???


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non ci provare....l abbiamo detto ieri...
> E' off limits.


detto alla Lui e alla Ultimo...nenti vitti e nenti saccio.... Nn mi informate mai e poi ve la prendete!!ma che mondo è questo?!?!?!  :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> detto alla Lui e alla Ultimo...nenti vitti e nenti saccio.... Nn mi informate mai e poi ve la prendete!!ma che mondo è questo?!?!?!  :rotfl:


Ora lo sai...puoi giocare con chi vuoi...

Ultimo non si tocca. Punto.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> andiamo................. le facciamo vedere come si fa:mrgreen:


 dove sei stato tutto questo tempo,micione mio! Ti dispiace se pero inizio io a farti le fusa??


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non e' di me che dovete preoccuparvi.


forse della lupara?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ora lo sai...puoi giocare con chi vuoi...
> 
> Ultimo non si tocca. Punto.


e perché ultimo non la pensa allo stesso modo?


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> gas sai che con quel cappellino che ti benda inizi bene??  sai che giochini possiamo fare??


siiiiiiiiii
adoro giocare


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse della lupara?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse della lupara?


quella di origini siculo sono io....quindi tranquillo... La lupara ce l'ho solo io...  non la userei mai contro di te... Ma per averti certamente!!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e perché ultimo non la pensa allo stesso modo?


Chiediglielo.
Scared puoi giocare e avere chi vuoi. Ti ripeto ultimo lascoalo fuori.


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dove sei stato tutto questo tempo,micione mio! Ti dispiace se pero inizio io a farti le fusa??


ero impegnato ....
tu puoi fare ciò che vuoi...


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiii
> adoro giocare


vedo che siamo gia in sintonia... :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vedo che siamo gia in sintonia... :inlove:


Lo vuoi un consiglio da amica?
Piano con i giochi che ha una certa età.....


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

*per il signor Ultimo quando leggerà*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Chiediglielo.
> Scared puoi giocare e avere chi vuoi. Ti ripeto ultimo lascoalo fuori.


pi dabberu sii didda oppur è na fissiria??


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo vuoi un consiglio da amica?
> Piano con i giochi che ha una certa età.....


sei gelosa?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ero impegnato ....
> tu puoi fare ciò che vuoi...


ora avrai solo un impegno................. E sarà qualcosa che ti piacerà moltissimo!!  :tette:


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vedo che siamo gia in sintonia... :inlove:


scriviamoci in mp che è meglio
quà ci sono occhi e orecchie  indiscreti


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo vuoi un consiglio da amica?
> Piano con i giochi che ha una certa età.....


davvero? Mah non sembrava dall'ultima volta.... Forse gli mancava la partner giusta  sempre da amica  :jolly:


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> davvero? Mah non sembrava dall'ultima volta.... Forse gli mancava la partner giusta  sempre da amica  :jolly:


ti è piaciuta l'altra volta vero?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> scriviamoci in mp che è meglio
> quà ci sono occhi e orecchie  indiscreti


Ma non penso proprio...


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma non penso proprio...


perchè ti sei sentita chiamata in causa? non era rivolto a te :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> scriviamoci in mp che è meglio
> quà ci sono occhi e orecchie  indiscreti


preferivo anche che scrivevo sul mio corpo.... Se ti ricordi come l'ultima volta.....  Quando ero tutta nuda e...aspe hai ragione continuo in privato


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> davvero? Mah non sembrava dall'ultima volta.... Forse gli mancava la partner giusta  sempre da amica  :jolly:


O forse i tuoi giochi sono molto meno impegnativi dei miei


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè ti sei sentita chiamata in causa? non era rivolto a te :rotfl:


Lo so bene gas


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti è piaciuta l'altra volta vero?


e quando mai non mi piace con te?? :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> O forse i tuoi giochi sono molto meno impegnativi dei miei


Dijelo un po!!
Qui in ininghilterra questo si chiama cockblock!!


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma non penso proprio...


ok se pero mi fai chiudere con gas giuro che il primo che mi faccio è Ultimo...non so quanto ti convenga


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e quando mai non mi piace con te?? :inlove:


come sei ..... pucciosa......


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> O forse i tuoi giochi sono molto meno impegnativi dei miei


certo meno impegnativi da preferirmi  ah bè se ora l'invidia ha cambiato nome, chiamiamola "meno impegnativi"


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok se pero mi fai chiudere con gas giuro che il primo che mi faccio è Ultimo...non so quanto ti convenga


hei hei .... non puoi passare da un piemontese ad un siciliano con tanta facilità :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok se pero mi fai chiudere con gas giuro che il primo che mi faccio è Ultimo...non so quanto ti convenga


Ascolta bene
...
Ultimo non ci viene cmq con te....anche se ti denudi e gliela metti davanti su un piatto d argento....
Poi...per me gas te lo puoi pure tenere...io lavoro per qualxun altro stasera....di personale non c e' nulla....sei brava....gas e' tuo...a me nn cambia nulla....ma devo pur lavorare


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come sei ..... pucciosa......


in pubblico.... Quello che ti mostro a letto ovvio che rimane tra di noi... Il mio lato animalesco lo conosci bene....


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hei hei .... non puoi passare da un piemontese ad un siciliano con tanta facilità :rotfl:


ma tesoro non è colpa mia se abito al centro.... Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte!! Sai che ho entrambe le origini!!


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> in pubblico.... Quello che ti mostro a letto ovvio che rimane tra di noi... Il mio lato animalesco lo conosci bene....


e .... non solo quello....... anche gli strilli ......... ho ancora le orecchie ovattate..... :smile::smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ascolta bene
> ...
> Ultimo non ci viene cmq con te....anche se ti denudi e gliela metti davanti su un piatto d argento....
> Poi...per me gas te lo puoi pure tenere...io lavoro per qualxun altro stasera....di personale non c e' nulla....sei brava....gas e' tuo...a me nn cambia nulla....ma devo pur lavorare


eh si ma se il lavoro va contro il tuo interesse non so quanto ti conviene


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ascolta bene
> ...
> Ultimo non ci viene cmq con te....anche se ti denudi e gliela metti davanti su un piatto d argento....
> Poi...per me gas te lo puoi pure tenere...io lavoro per qualxun altro stasera....di personale non c e' nulla....sei brava....gas e' tuo...a me nn cambia nulla....ma devo pur lavorare


non immagini cosa ti perdi :rotfl:


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma tesoro non è colpa mia se abito al centro.... Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte!! Sai che ho entrambe le origini!!


lo so AMMORE


----------



## Caciottina (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh si ma se il lavoro va contro il tuo interesse non so quanto ti conviene


Ti ripeto scared. ..non puoi nulla con ultimo...provaci pure se vuoi...perdi il tuo tempo....te mpo che potresti dedicare ad altro visto che girano voci qualcuna sta per tentare l attacco a nate...


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> e .... non solo quello....... anche gli strilli ......... ho ancora le orecchie ovattate..... :smile::smile:


tesoro mi dispiace,ma la colpa è tua.... E che colpa.... Mi hai fatto pensare a un altro giochetto.... Stanotte te lo mostrerò


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ti ripeto scared. ..non puoi nulla con ultimo...provaci pure se vuoi...perdi il tuo tempo....te mpo che potresti dedicare ad altro visto che girano voci qualcuna sta per tentare l attacco a nate...


chi????????????


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tesoro mi dispiace,ma la colpa è tua.... E che colpa.... Mi hai fatto pensare a un altro giochetto.... Stanotte te lo mostrerò


ok ok ok ok ok ok


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lo so AMMORE


si si vieni a letto e te lo faccio vedere io ammore!!


----------



## gas (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si si vieni a letto e te lo faccio vedere io ammore!!


facciamolo strano però


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> facciamolo strano però


lo sai che mi fai fantasticare.... Non sarà mai il "solito"sesso... Tu mi puoi prendere come vuoi!!


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> lo sai che mi fai fantasticare.... Non sarà mai il "solito"sesso... *Tu mi puoi prendere come vuoi!!*


*



*anche allo scaricabarile? vedi che è una posizione faticosa per la donna


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]anche allo scaricabarile? vedi che è una posizione faticosa per la donna


per me possiamo far anche la ruota... Ma ora la scaricabarile mi manca...


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

noto con piacere che la notte qui si fa baldoria. per questo la mattina dopo trovo per terra strani cosi in plastica gettati ovunque.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> noto con piacere che la notte qui si fa baldoria. per questo la mattina dopo trovo per terra strani cosi in plastica gettati ovunque.


Buongiorno:inlove:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno:inlove:


tesoro come stai? 

il tempo è ancora brutto li? qui non se ne può più di sole e caldo. ancora con le mezze maniche. 

ho letto che ieri sera anche tu eri qui con loro ed invece di pensare a me, ti difendevi gas. 

*qualcosa non torna. SALLO.
*


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro come stai?
> 
> il tempo è ancora brutto li? qui non se ne può più di sole e caldo. ancora con le mezze maniche.
> 
> ...


ciao bruttissimo qui....uggioso e pioggia ma non fa freddo

Ma io pensavo a te....penso sempre a te.....Ma tu non ci sei mai

Cosa vuoi che difendo Gas che lui è il primo a cedere alle lusinghe di due ragazzine.......


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> noto con piacere che la notte qui si fa baldoria. per questo la mattina dopo trovo per terra strani cosi in plastica gettati ovunque.


:rotfl: buongiorno!! Tu dove eri???


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno a tutti.In mia assenza questo posto è triste,plumbeo,asettico,insomma un cesso.Devo ammetteregni tanto però riserva qualche sorpresa....!Nascosta fra forumiste chiaccherone e fanfarone forse è nascosta una pantera....!


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Guardavo un'interessante film porno. La trama era così ingarbugliata che non potevo distrarmi altrimenti avrei perso il filo, come si suol dire.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> Guardavo un'interessante film porno. La trama era così ingarbugliata che non potevo distrarmi altrimenti avrei perso il filo, come si suol dire.


Il finale almeno era chiaro?


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.In mia assenza questo posto è triste,plumbeo,asettico,insomma un cesso.Devo ammetteregni tanto però riserva qualche sorpresa....!Nascosta fra forumiste chiaccherone e fanfarone forse è nascosta una pantera....!


veramente stavamo tanto bene che nessuno si era accorto della tua mancanza.
per la pantera ...................... arrivi tardi.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il finale almeno era chiaro?


si, anche se qualche dubbio m'è rimasto. dovrei rivederlo.


----------



## viola di mare (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.In mia assenza questo posto è triste,plumbeo,asettico,insomma un cesso.Devo ammetteregni tanto però riserva qualche sorpresa....!Nascosta fra forumiste chiaccherone e fanfarone forse è nascosta una pantera....!



e chi sarebbe costei?


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io pensavo a te....penso sempre a te.....Ma tu non ci sei mai


devi deciderti: me, gas o perplesso.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> veramente stavamo tanto bene che nessuno si era accorto della tua mancanza.
> per la pantera ...................... arrivi tardi.


Ma lascia stare queste sono gattine frù frù....io parlo di pantera...forse....!


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe costei?


sei gelosa?


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> si, anche se qualche dubbio m'è rimasto. dovrei rivederlo.


Sai,i film porno mi annoiano,iniziano tutti con i pompini e finiscono tutti con le schizzate in faccia,sono di una noia mortale....!


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare queste sono gattine frù frù....io parlo di pantera...forse....!


azz! chissa se ha visto il film che guardavo io ieri: potrebbe dirmi lei a questo punto se ho capito bene, oppure chiarire i miei dubbi.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Ciaooo*



viola di mare ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe costei?


Ciao,un insospettabile?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> devi deciderti: me, gas o perplesso.



Secondo me dovete decidervi voi
Perplesso minaccia tutti quelli che mi broccolano e poi ha praticamente un harem
Gas appena mi giro broccola con le giovincelle e mangia polpette
Tu non stai indietro...
E poi fate passare me per quella indecisa????????????


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai,i film porno mi annoiano,iniziano tutti con i pompini e finiscono tutti con le schizzate in faccia,sono di una noia mortale....!


in questo che ho visto io, c'era un'attrice, bravissima, che cercava nei pantaloni dell'attore, un tipo minuto con voce stridula e caschetto biondo, tipo anni 80, alla nino d'angelo, e s'addannava perchè non riusciva a trovare nulla. Lui invece era soddisfattissimo. non capisco di cosa. è questo il mio dubbio.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non stai indietro...


certo, vedendo te che salti di palo in frasca, mi adeguo.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Ahhh*



Lui ha detto:


> in questo che ho visto io, c'era un'attrice, bravissima, che cercava nei pantaloni dell'attore, un tipo minuto con voce stridula e caschetto biondo, tipo anni 80, alla nino d'angelo, e s'addannava perchè non riusciva a trovare nulla. Lui invece era soddisfattissimo. non capisco di cosa. è questo il mio dubbio.


Ho capito di cosa parli,finisce che lui va a pescare in spiaggia calandosi le braghe,tanto piccoli pesci abboccavano a quella larva fra le gambe vero?


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito di cosa parli,finisce che lui va a pescare in spiaggia calandosi le braghe,tanto piccoli pesci abboccavano a quella larva fra le gambe vero?


ma allora ...................... anche tu lo hai visto. e spiegami: l'attore non t'è sembrato un po affrociato?


----------



## viola di mare (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei gelosa?



pure fosse??? 




oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao,un insospettabile?



cioè? :clava:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cioè? :clava:


perchè taggiti?


----------



## viola di mare (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè t'aggiti?
> 
> 
> le due gg perchè ti vedo abbastanza incazzatella.



non sono incazzatella non mi sento bene


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> ma allora ...................... anche tu lo hai visto. e spiegami: l'attore non t'è sembrato un po affrociato?


Affrociato?quello non è un attore,è un uomo qualsiasi,un noto pijanculo siciliano.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Cioè?*



viola di mare ha detto:


> pure fosse???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una gaiarda...!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se sei sconfitti....attento a starmi sotto....
> :rotfl:
> 
> Eeeeee cosa mi fai vincere???





miss acacia ha detto:


> Scared  ultimo e' off limits.  E' mio.



Bau.. bau.... 

Ma iti a fari ntoculu tutti ruii..!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bau.. bau....
> 
> Ma iti a fari ntoculu tutti ruii..!


guarda che io capisco......fai molta attenzione a come ti comporti.
non voglio ripetermi.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ciao bruttissimo qui....uggioso e pioggia ma non fa freddo
> 
> Ma io pensavo a te....penso sempre a te.....Ma tu non ci sei mai
> 
> Cosa vuoi che difendo Gas che lui è il primo a cedere alle lusinghe di due ragazzine.......


a ciecata!!!! io stavo a lavora per te......mica lo lusingavo....
vedi a fa i favori.....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> veramente stavamo tanto bene che nessuno si era accorto della tua mancanza.
> per la pantera ...................... arrivi tardi.


diciamo un cucciolo di pantera...
che pervertiti che girano....


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> diciamo un cucciolo di pantera...
> che pervertiti che girano....


No,quale cucciolo,sembra proprio una che parla poco,appare poco ma sa il cazzo suo....!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,quale cucciolo,sembra proprio una che parla poco,appare poco ma sa il cazzo suo....!


BASTA CHE FANNO I BRAVI CON LE MINORENNI.....
cmq io mi tiro fuori dalla guerra......non mi sporco le mani....
ho gia quello e chi voglio....sto apposto cosi...
quindi a me puoi dirlo...che e' questa pantera?


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> BASTA CHE FANNO I BRAVI CON LE MINORENNI.....
> cmq io mi tiro fuori dalla guerra......non mi sporco le mani....
> ho gia quello e chi voglio....sto apposto cosi...
> quindi a me puoi dirlo...che e' questa pantera?


Un segreto è un segreto,chissà se si riconoscerà....!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un segreto è un segreto,chissà se si riconoscerà....!


eddai non e' un segreto se lo sai solo tu......
dai che a te non piace farti pregare lo sappiamo bene.....
suvvia.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai,i film porno mi annoiano,iniziano tutti con i pompini e finiscono tutti con le schizzate in faccia,sono di una noia mortale....!


Mica vero : c'è porno e porno (Joey sa che il porno è il mio settore di specializzazione ).
E comunque la ripetitività all'infinito del gesto è il punto di forza, la ragion d'essere stessa, del cinema porno.
Spesso è quando provano a metterci una trama (lo facevano spesso in passato) che il film diventa veramente noioso.
Perché lo spettatore vuole solo la pratica o perversione, il feticcio sessuale insomma, per cui è lì a guardare.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mica vero : c'è porno e porno (Joey sa che il porno è il mio settore di specializzazione ).
> E comunque la ripetitività all'infinito del gesto è il punto di forza, la ragion d'essere stessa, del cinema porno.
> Spesso è quando provano a metterci una trama (lo facevano spesso in passato) che il film diventa veramente noioso.
> Perché lo spettatore vuole solo la pratica o perversione, il feticcio sessuale insomma, per cui è lì a guardare.


BEEPP​


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> BEEPP​


:incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :incazzato:


Chi fu..!?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi fu..!?


vedi che devi fare eh....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vedi che devi fare eh....


.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Per viola di mare*

.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

*A tutti i fimmini.*

Quant'è lària la me' zita,
tutta fraricia e 'mpurrita (malanova di la so' vita)
_Ahi! Lària è, cchiù lària d'idda 'un ci n'è!_Avi i capiddi tisi tisi
ppi spirugghiarli ci voli un misi.Avi l'occhi quantu un purtusu,
unu apertu e l'àutru chiusu.Avi l'aricchi ranni ranni
parunu chiddi do' liafanti.Avi l'aricchi a paracqua
unu ppu sule e l'àutro ppi l'acqua.Avi lu nasu ca pari 'n pagghiaru
quannu chiovi mi ci arriparu.Avi lu nasu a cannolu
ppi scusciallu ci voli 'n linzolu.Avi la facci lintiniusa
pari 'na papira ca nirvusa.Avi la vucca quantu 'n casciuni
trasi e nesci 'n pistuluni.Avi la vucca nicaredda
trasi e nesci na vastedda.Avi la vucca china china
cu ddi scagghiuni è 'na ruvina.Avi li denti a grattarola
unu d'intra e l'àutru i fora.Avi li spaddi ca pari na cascia,
una cchiù àuta e una cchiù vascia.Avi li vrazza di ferru fusu
quannu t'abbrazza ti fa 'n pirtusu.Avi lu pettu chianu chianu
comu lu funnu du tianu.Avi lu pettu pilusu pilusu
comu lu porcu 'i menzujusu.Avi lu pettu sciddicatu (scigghicatu)
San Giuseppi cià passatu.Avi la panza ca pari na vutti
quannu camina fa rìdiri (cariri) a tutti.Avi li jammi a cucciddatu,
quannu camina s'abbia di latu.Avi li jammi di ferru filatu
quannu camina si ecca di latu.Avi li peri a chichiricò,
quannu camina fa sì e no.E passannu ppi corso Olivuzza
a pigghiaru a corpi 'i cucuzza.E passannu ppi corso dei Mille
a pigghiaru a corpi 'i cazzilli.E passannu ppi via Danti
assicutaru puru i santi.E passannu ppi corso Pisani
assicutaru puru i cani.E passanni pi Ficarazzi
ci tiraru i cannavazzi.Au Cunventu i Cappuccini
unna vosiru mancu i parrini.Au cuncursu di biddizza
a iccaru 'nta munnizza.(Quannu a purtai a mostra i biddizza
ma ittaru na munnizza).'N parramu di so' frati
quattro orbi e tri sciancati.(Ma di sordi n'avi assai
ca cummogghuani li vai).Ma 'ncunpenzu avi li sordi
ca cummogghianu tutti l'immrogghi.
_Ahi, bedda è chiù bedda d'idda 'un ci n'è!_Ma ju preiu la Madonna
d'accurzarici li jorna._
Ahi! Lària è, cchiù lària d'idda 'un ci n'è!

Vado al bar orevuareeeee!!_


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


beato a te se speri di cavartela cosi....
guarda che ho letto tutto ieri....tra te e scared....
cioe' basta che una te la faccia annusare e tu subito...
e' proprio vero...tira piu un pelo....vabbe...

pensavo fossi diverso da .....


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .


uei, ma che bella sausizza. sembra quella di cui parlavo io ieri ......


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> beato a te se speri di cavartela cosi....
> guarda che ho letto tutto ieri....tra te e scared....
> cioe' basta che una te la faccia annusare e tu subito...
> e' proprio vero...tira piu un pelo....vabbe...
> ...



Nahhh..! semper fidelis sugnus..! u pilus l'hai iu..! uno è longu longu ruru ruru e  ketos ketos dentro le mutandones..! ma lu fazzus annusares ogni tantus..! Una tantum cioès..!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> uei, ma che bella sausizza. sembra quella di cui parlavo io ieri ......


PURPU​


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhh..! semper fidelis sugnus..! u pilus l'hai iu..! uno è longu longu ruru ruru e ketos ketos dentro le mutandones..! ma lu fazzus annusares ogni tantus..! Una tantum cioès..!


ti capisco in tutte le lingue del mondo.
un conto e' Lui che vabbe e' pervrso e ok...
ma tu.....non fare il vago.....gliel ho spiegato di starti lontano...non vuole....te se vo' fa!!!
vedi di ribellarti...senno...lo sai come va a finire....


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> PURPU​


cretino ne parlavo con la mia amichetta scared.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Guardavo un'interessante film porno. La trama era così ingarbugliata che non potevo distrarmi altrimenti avrei perso il filo, come si suol dire.


Immagino... Una sorta di Divina Commedia in chiave erotica? :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> devi deciderti: me, gas o perplesso.


Diglielo che non può avervi tutti, ci sono altre che aspettano!!! :clava:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cretino ne parlavo con la mia amichetta scared.


Si ok ok ti credo. Mica appena si parla di sasizza attisi aricchi tu..! purpu..!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti capisco in tutte le lingue del mondo.
> un conto e' Lui che vabbe e' pervrso e ok...
> ma tu.....non fare il vago.....gliel ho spiegato di starti lontano...non vuole....te se vo' fa!!!
> vedi di ribellarti...senno...lo sai come va a finire....



Un po di bava alla bocca non fa male a nessuno.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bau.. bau....
> 
> Ma iti a fari ntoculu tutti ruii..!


picchi???


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> picchi???



Pikkì bla bla bla bla e poi bla bla bla .... tutto un bla bla senza fumo e senza la sasizza. Voi..!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> uei, ma che bella sausizza. sembra quella di cui parlavo io ieri ......


precisamente.... :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pikkì bla bla bla bla e poi bla bla bla .... tutto un bla bla senza fumo e senza la sasizza. Voi..!


lu prossimo misi sugnu docu te la fazzo abbiriri....  la sasizza chi bogghiu!!! 

poi lu veni a raccuntari si sugnu tutta un bla bla.... 

sangue siculo, parola d'onore aiu!


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*

Dov'è la mia pantera?


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un po di bava alla bocca non fa male a nessuno.


:rotfl:eu nun pigghiu nuddu, cu vole, sapi come pigghiarmi... a buon intenditore poche parole....


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dov'è la mia pantera?


ahhh ma parli di Free!!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> lu prossimo misi sugnu docu te la fazzo abbiriri....  la sasizza chi bogghiu!!!
> 
> poi lu veni a raccuntari si sugnu tutta un bla bla....
> 
> sangue siculo, parola d'onore aiu!



Lu prossimu misi ca si ni mia e mi fai abbiriri la to sasizza, prega di un vidiri la mia sasizza...! 

Poi il bla bla si trasforma in sigh sigh rammi a sasizza.. chidda vera..!


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ahhh ma parli di Free!!


No!parlo di una pantera vera...insospettabile ma vera...!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dov'è la mia pantera?


possiamo pensarci dopo alla pantera?? non vedi cosa sta succendedo qui?????


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:eu nun pigghiu nuddu, cu vole, sapi come pigghiarmi... a buon intenditore poche parole....



Iu un sugnu nuddu, ma sugnu chiddu ca pigghia. comu? u sacciu iu..! A buon intenditrice non solo pecorina.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lu prossimu misi ca si ni mia e mi fai abbiriri la to sasizza, prega di un vidiri la mia sasizza...!
> 
> Poi il bla bla si trasforma in sigh sigh rammi a sasizza.. chidda vera..!


insisti....noto con poco piacere....


ho capito.....pagherai le conseguenze


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lu prossimu misi ca si ni mia e mi fai abbiriri la to sasizza, prega di un vidiri la mia sasizza...!
> 
> Poi il bla bla si trasforma in sigh sigh rammi a sasizza.. chidda vera..!


ti criri di scantarmi??


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!parlo di una pantera vera...insospettabile ma vera...!


lolapal? chi?? dicci dicci!!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti criri di scantarmi??


No ma sugnu sicuru r'incantariti.  a sasizza nculu appizza..!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> insisti....noto con poco piacere....
> 
> 
> ho capito.....pagherai le conseguenze


Ricordati la bava..... sono come bambinelle, facciamole giocare su.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Iu un sugnu nuddu, ma sugnu chiddu ca pigghia. comu? u sacciu iu..! A buon intenditrice non solo pecorina.


e lu sapia ca tu era perspicaci....  e pochi voti mi sbagghiu...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No ma sugnu sicuru r'incantariti. a sasizza nculu appizza..!


che schifo.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No ma sugnu sicuru r'incantariti.  a sasizza nculu appizza..!


contaci


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordati la bava..... sono come bambinelle, facciamole giocare su.


:rotfl:come darle a bere... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e lu sapia ca tu era perspicaci....  e pochi voti mi sbagghiu...



Iu ogni tantu qualki pirtusu... ma... non si è mai scoperto se u  fazzu apposta oppuru no.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e lu sapia ca tu era perspicaci....  e pochi voti mi sbagghiu...


peccato che non lo saprai mai se ti sei sbagliata....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che schifo.


Figghia mia tu ha crisciri, accuntrari a sasizza giusta e poi videmu se scrivi arrè che schifo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:come darle a bere... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Poi ti spiego a quattr'occhi..! :sonar:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Figghia mia tu ha crisciri, accuntrari a sasizza giusta e poi videmu se scrivi arrè che schifo.



tira una brutta aria.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Iu ogni tantu qualki pirtusu... ma... non si è mai scoperto se u  fazzu apposta oppuru no.


puru ca c'è tutto da scoprire....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tira una brutta aria.



Qualcuno ha scordato a tirare lo sciacquone..! 

O a mittirisi un ghiritu unculu.. evè compare Lui?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> puru ca c'è tutto da scoprire....


Quotissimo..! 

Dopu mi darai arraggiuni.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Figghia mia tu ha crisciri, accuntrari a sasizza giusta e poi videmu se scrivi arrè che schifo.


pensavo che aveva incontrato te... che eri giusto per lei... ma a quanto pare mi sbagliavo, o meglio si sbagliava a considerarti suo.... 
anche perchè se lo eri e ti scrive che schifo... beh... non è tanto bello per te....


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poi ti spiego a quattr'occhi..! :sonar:


ok sono tutta occhi e non solo... :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha scordato a tirare lo sciacquone..!
> 
> *O a mittirisi un ghiritu unculu..* evè compare Lui?


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pensavo che aveva incontrato te... che eri giusto per lei... ma a quanto pare mi sbagliavo, o meglio si sbagliava a considerarti suo....
> anche perchè se lo eri e ti scrive che schifo... beh... non è tanto bello per te....


a prometterla a tutti cara scared so bone tutte....
stai a parla coi maschi....non stai giocando difficile....
noi ce la teniamo per noi.....tu vai pure a sbandierarla ai 4 venti.....
tieniti pure ultimo.....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pensavo che aveva incontrato te... che eri giusto per lei... ma a quanto pare mi sbagliavo, o meglio si sbagliava a considerarti suo....
> anche perchè se lo eri e ti scrive che schifo... beh... non è tanto bello per te....



Sono il suo paposo e lei è gelosa del paposo, te comprì uora?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok sono tutta occhi e non solo... :rotfl:



Bhe se ti aspetti ca ti scrivu ca sugnu tuttu minchia...!  tu scuordi..! :carneval:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

solo chiacchiere e distintivo.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> solo chiacchiere e distintivo.


mai come oggi ti do ragione!
e ti quoto pure...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

see chiacchere.... avutri chi chiaccheri..! pagghiaru e baccalaru finu mi pari..!
PORCO​


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> a prometterla a tutti cara scared so bone tutte....
> stai a parla coi maschi....non stai giocando difficile....
> noi ce la teniamo per noi.....tu vai pure a sbandierarla ai 4 venti.....
> tieniti pure ultimo.....


chi ha promesso cosa?? 

ricordati cara Miss... la malizia sta negli occhi di chi legge... per come legge...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe se ti aspetti ca ti scrivu ca sugnu tuttu minchia...!  tu scuordi..! :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> chi ha promesso cosa??
> 
> ricordati cara Miss... la malizia sta negli occhi di chi legge... per come legge...



Bravissima diglielo.. diglielo che qua siete soltanto bla bla bla.. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scared,*

ti chiamerò Sca, di che parte della sicilia? supergiù?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> chi ha promesso cosa??
> 
> ricordati cara Miss... *la malizia sta negli occhi di chi legge... per come legge*...


_Omnia munda mundis _


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravissima diglielo.. diglielo che qua siete soltanto bla bla bla.. :rotfl:


non è che siamo bla bla bla... ma io faccio capire, ma poi se non siete uomini, che non capite.... mica vi devo insegnare tutto io!!!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> chi ha promesso cosa??
> 
> ricordati cara Miss... la malizia sta negli occhi di chi legge... per come legge...


E ALLORA SIAMO TUTTI MALIZIOSI E TU LA SANTA DI TURNO...VEDI ALLORA CHE SEI TUTTA FUMO E NIENTE SALSICCIA?
PAROLE TUE E'....
HAI TROVATO PANE PER I TUOI DENTI QUI....


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti chiamerò Sca, di che parte della sicilia? PA, ME, CT O CENTRO?


origini TP, tu?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti chiamerò Sca, di che parte della sicilia? PA, ME, CT O CENTRO?


Uagliò tu e il socio tuo sembrate due cacciatori capitati in una riserva naturale :rotfl::up:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> _Omnia munda mundis _


:up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Uagliò tu e il socio tuo sembrate due cacciatori capitati in una riserva naturale :rotfl::up:


Purtroppo hanno una miccetta al posto del fucile...!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non è che siamo bla bla bla... ma io faccio capire, ma poi se non siete uomini, che non capite.... mica vi devo insegnare tutto io!!!


Spunto interessante per un thread: cosa pensa e cosa fa la donna interessata ad un uomo che seppur di fronte ad inequivoci segnali di alto gradimento continua a non fare la prima mossa.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E ALLORA SIAMO TUTTI MALIZIOSI E TU LA SANTA DI TURNO...VEDI ALLORA CHE SEI TUTTA FUMO E NIENTE SALSICCIA?
> PAROLE TUE E'....
> HAI TROVATO PANE PER I TUOI DENTI QUI....


ma a parole?? A parole costruisci anche castelli, io sono per i fatti, per i fatti a due... io a parole posso essere tutto o niente... ovviamente dipende da chi mi trovo dall'altra parte....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non è che siamo bla bla bla... ma io faccio capire, ma poi se non siete uomini, che non capite.... mica vi devo insegnare tutto io!!!



? a chii?? chi capisce capisce... ciò che vuol capire, tu hai capisciuto che la sasizza la si deve saper conquistare.. donne tzè tutto fumo e senza sasizza..! Vieekkàà..!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo hanno una miccetta al posto del fucile...!


eh si.... :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> _Omnia munda mundis _



Alias munnami sta ciollas..! tanto per fare il latinoso pure moi..!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

nc....
minorenni e ultraavanticonleta'


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh si.... :unhappy:


Quindi vanno bene per voi....!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ? a chii?? chi capisce capisce... ciò che vuol capire, tu hai capisciuto che *la sasizza la si deve saper conquistare..* donne tzè tutto fumo e senza sasizza..! Vieekkàà..!


Si?
Io ho sempre pensato che la maggioranza di noi uomini la sasizza la donerebbe con gioia in ogni occasione ma di solito non trova acquirenti.
Altro che conquista, svendita
O sbaglio?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi vanno bene per voi....!


parla per lei...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Spunto interessante per un thread: cosa pensa e cosa fa la donna interessata ad un uomo che seppur di fronte ad inequivoci segnali di alto gradimento continua a non fare la prima mossa.


personalmente cambio preda... 
se l'uomo non percepisce i segnali o non fa la prima mossa, o è timido (e non mi piace); o non ha quel non so che di animalesco e deciso (cosa che adoro negli uomini); o è frocio....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi vanno bene per voi....!



Per te tranquillo che faremo uno sforzo..! devi solo depilarti il culo..!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alias munnami sta ciollas..! tanto per fare il latinoso pure moi..!


Sesi caizz, visto che mi provochi passo al francese :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si?
> Io ho sempre pensato che la maggioranza di noi uomini la sasizza la donerebbe con gioia in ogni occasione ma di solito non trova acquirenti.
> Altro che conquista, svendita
> O sbaglio?



No no che sbagli.. hai proprio azzeccato.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi vanno bene per voi....!


ma anche no.... te li lascio a te se gradisci...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sesi caizz, visto che mi provochi passo al francese :rotfl:



Sesi incazz.. scinni ru cazz e sa fa a pieri..


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> parla per lei...


Anche tu sei da pisello piccolo,sei dolce e coccolona....!La forumista per me deve ancora arrivare.....!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma anche no.... te li lascio a te se gradisci...


Anche tu lo hai capito.. ecco, lo sapevo che eri na gran fimminuna..!


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma anche no.... te li lascio a te se gradisci...


Timidona mia,no grazie..io aspetto qualcosa di forte per davvero...!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ? a chii?? chi capisce capisce... ciò che vuol capire, tu hai capisciuto che la sasizza la si deve saper conquistare.. donne tzè tutto fumo e senza sasizza..! Vieekkàà..!


:rotfl: conquistarla... ma se la doneresti a chiunque... :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu sei da pisello piccolo,sei dolce e coccolona....!La forumista per me deve ancora arrivare.....!



Se aspetta a te .. e :carneval:quando arriva? quando?? :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Anche tu sei da pisello piccolo*,sei dolce e coccolona....!La forumista per me deve ancora arrivare.....!


Ma un pisello piccolo guidato con passione e abilità può tenere testa a molti piselli di media cilindrata mal condotti, mi raccontavano fonti ben informate


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: conquistarla... ma se la doneresti a chiunque... :carneval:


Sulu u ciavuru... avi a nasciri a fimmina ca è fimmina pi davveru.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> personalmente cambio preda...
> se l'uomo non percepisce i segnali o non fa la prima mossa, o è timido (e non mi piace); o non ha quel non so che di animalesco e deciso (cosa che adoro negli uomini); o è frocio....



Ma solo a me la prima cosa che viene in mente è che non gli interesso?


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu sei da pisello piccolo,sei dolce e coccolona....!*La forumista per me deve ancora arrivare.....!*


 o per meglio dir IL forumista deve ancora arrivare....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



oscuro ha detto:


> Timidona mia,no grazie..io aspetto qualcosa di forte per davvero...!



Visto? che ti dicevo, lui l'aspetta...


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma un pisello piccolo guidato con passione e abilità può tenere testa a molti piselli di media cilindrata mal condotti, mi raccontavano fonti ben informate


fratè,so tutte cazzate che le donne raccontano a chi ha il cazzo piccolo fidati...!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro caro.....ricordati del nostro appuntamento a piazza bologna....io non ho tanto da chiccherare qui...l;e parole se le porta via il vento....non aggiungo altro...ne riparleremo da l vivo....nel frattempo, pensa pure quello che vuoi...

ultimo: dovrei ricordarmi di chiamarti paposo ma ME LO SCORDERO' subito.....con me hai chiuso...
vai pure dalla minorenne....buon divertimento....poi pero non pianegre se.....eh eh...

non ho altro da dire se non : completa e totale solidarieta per la povera farfalla.....

a presto branco di pervertiti


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Ma un pisello piccolo* guidato con passione e abilità può tenere testa a molti piselli di media cilindrata mal condotti, mi raccontavano fonti ben informate


questo lo raccontano a chi ce l'ha piccolo per non offenderlo troppo


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> o per meglio dir IL forumista deve ancora arrivare....


Ma no.cara mi confondi con ultimo!


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*

Stessa mia risposta....conosco le donne...!:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> fratè,so tutte cazzate che le donne raccontano a chi ha il cazzo piccolo fidati...!


ops non ti avevo ancora letto...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> oscuro caro.....ricordati del nostro appuntamento a piazza bologna....io non ho tanto da chiccherare qui...l;e parole se le porta via il vento....non aggiungo altro...ne riparleremo da l vivo....nel frattempo, pensa pure quello che vuoi...
> 
> ultimo: dovrei ricordarmi di chiamarti paposo ma ME LO SCORDERO' subito.....con me hai chiuso...
> vai pure dalla minorenne....buon divertimento....poi pero non pianegre se.....eh eh...
> ...


:carneval: quoto tutto..


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> personalmente cambio preda...
> se l'uomo non percepisce i segnali o non fa la prima mossa, o è timido (e non mi piace); o non ha quel non so che di animalesco e deciso (cosa che adoro negli uomini); o è frocio....


Quindi tu sei il tipo di ragazza che ho probabilmente incontrato tra i 14 e 18/20 anni, quando avrei fatto sesso con l'intero universo femminile ma non avevo la sicurezza in me stesso per dirlo e tantomeno per farlo, salvo che non trovassi qualcuna cui realmente piacessi o disperata quanto me. :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Visto? che ti dicevo, lui l'aspetta...


 e digli che aspetta e spera...


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> oscuro caro.....ricordati del nostro appuntamento a piazza bologna....io non ho tanto da chiccherare qui...l;e parole se le porta via il vento....non aggiungo altro...ne riparleremo da l vivo....nel frattempo, pensa pure quello che vuoi...
> 
> ultimo: dovrei ricordarmi di chiamarti paposo ma ME LO SCORDERO' subito.....con me hai chiuso...
> vai pure dalla minorenne....buon divertimento....poi pero non pianegre se.....eh eh...
> ...


Portati la sedia a rotelle....!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> questo lo raccontano a chi ce l'ha piccolo per non offenderlo troppo


Non escludo nulla, ma neppure posso confermare nulla.
Sono normodotato


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e digli che aspetta e spera...



Per conto mio aspetta e spera, per conto di Lui magari ha qualche possibilità :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Non escludo nulla, ma neppure posso confermare nulla.
> Sono normodotato


Compà cazzo ben piazzato,e una bella aggressività.....un mix devastante.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Per conto mio aspetta e spera, per conto di Lui magari ha qualche possibilità :mrgreen:


Capirai 3cm di nerchia sai che spasso,tu hai solo una voce spassosissima,da doppiatore di film porno fra froci....!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Compà cazzo ben piazzato,e una bella aggressività.....un mix devastante.


Signorine avete letto? fatevi sotto, ma a vostro rischio e pericolo:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei il tipo di ragazza che ho probabilmente incontrato tra i 14 e 18/20 anni, quando avrei fatto sesso con l'intero universo femminile ma non avevo la sicurezza in me stesso per dirlo e tantomeno per farlo, salvo che non trovassi qualcuna cui realmente piacessi o disperata quanto me. :smile:


ma non tutte sono come me, ci sono quelle a cui piace far la prima, la seconda e la terza  mossa... io su questo sono più all'antica, nella vita reale io ti faccio capire che per me sei piacevole, ma poi voglio l'uomo... voglio che abbia lui il piacere (o dispiacere:rotfl di conquistarmi!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Signorine avete letto? fatevi sotto, ma a vostro rischio e pericolo:rotfl:



Ehm avete letto o lo avete letto? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Signorine avete letto? fatevi sotto, ma a vostro rischio e pericolo:rotfl:


Ancora?Queste sono delle cazzare,io ho incontrato solo una da sgarro.....!Non scrive più,forse un'altra....forse.Lasciale stare queste fidati!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non escludo nulla, ma neppure posso confermare nulla.
> Sono normodotato


Il normodotato già va bene, non rientra nei "piccoli"  poi la cosa importante è l'atteggiamento e il carattere!!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?Queste sono delle cazzare,io ho incontrato solo una da sgarro.....!Non scrive più,forse un'altra....forse.*Lasciale stare queste fidati*!


Oh non c'è problema, sono loro che lasciano stare me.
E' una reciproca diffidenza :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il normodotato già va bene, non rientra nei "piccoli"  poi la cosa importante è l'atteggiamento e il carattere!!


Tipoigghialla sbattilla o muru spardaricci i mutanni e.....

Buon pranzo...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?Queste sono delle cazzare,io ho incontrato solo una da sgarro.....!Non scrive più,forse un'altra....forse.Lasciale stare queste fidati!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: convinto tu... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tipoigghialla sbattilla o muru spardaricci i mutanni e.....
> 
> Buon pranzo...


le mutanni li porta la tu nonna, senza offesa


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Oh non c'è problema, sono loro che lasciano stare me.
> E' una reciproca diffidenza :rotfl:


La classica provocazione di chi si aspetta che noi gli facciamo cambiare idea... da chi vuole esser considerato... il classico ragazzotto che se la tira...
sai Hell7, come si dice della volpe che non arriva all'uva?? non ascoltare Oscuro....  :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il normodotato già va bene, non rientra nei "piccoli"  poi la* cosa importante è l'atteggiamento e il carattere*!!


ma questo vale anche per il minidotato?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> La classica provocazione di chi si aspetta che noi gli facciamo cambiare idea... da chi vuole esser considerato... il classico ragazzotto che se la tira...
> sai Hell7, come si dice della volpe che non arriva all'uva?? non ascoltare Oscuro....  :rotfl:


Ti riferisci a Oscuro Siffredi o a Me tapino?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma questo vale anche per il minidotato?


si....a parte oscuro che c ha la mazza.....quindi non puo ragionare in termini differenti
anche i minidotati vanno forte...
quelle che dicono il contrario sono le prime a non averlo mai provato......e che pensano che basta averlo grosso per far godere una donna...
queste sono tutte cazzate....e nessun uomo puo dire il contrario a meno che non abbia giocato a incularella almeno una volta...
fine della discussione sui cazzi piccoli....

come siete bassi....di bassa lega....


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> le mutanni li porta la tu nonna, senza offesa


emmmm , cogh cogh, .... ........  .... ne deduco induttivamente che tu, mia cara, le mutande non le indossi :strizza::strepitoso:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma questo vale anche per il minidotato?


bè minidotato per fortuna mai capitato, ma un normodotato che non lo sapesse usare si, ma se sono innamorata persa per me è bellissimo nel complesso... solitamente non so come, mi avvicino ai normo in su.... ma forse è fortuna...  credo che un "minidotato" abbia un atteggiamento che non mi piace già a pelle e quindi non avrò mai accettato avance da quello... solitamente mi attirano molto gli opposti, ma a livello inconscio... ovvio che non cammino col metro alla mano :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si....a parte oscuro che c ha la mazza.....quindi non puo ragionare in termini differenti
> anche i minidotati vanno forte...
> quelle che dicono il contrario sono le prime a non averlo mai provato......e che pensano che basta averlo grosso per far godere una donna...
> queste sono tutte cazzate....e nessun uomo puo dire il contrario a meno che non abbia giocato a incularella almeno una volta...
> ...


Ma io avevo inziato lodandoli, perché mi sgridi? :smile::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> emmmm , cogh cogh, .... ........  .... ne deduco induttivamente che tu, mia cara, le mutande non le indossi :strizza::strepitoso:


perizoma...
dal greco peri (intorno) zoma zomatos, (corpo)


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a Oscuro Siffredi o a Me tapino?


ovviamente al finto Siffredi


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perizoma...
> dal greco peri (intorno) zoma zomatos, (corpo)


ah si, il filo nel buco del sedere, giusto?
Scherzi a parte chiedo:
ma non è come girare sempre con una mezza supposta inserita lì?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma io avevo inziato lodandoli, perché mi sgridi? :smile::carneval:


non sgrido ne te ne nessun altro h7...anzi tu mi piaci....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ah si, il filo nel buco del sedere, giusto?
> Scherzi a parte chiedo:
> ma non è come girare sempre con una mezza supposta inserita lì?


all iniuzio magari si...poi dopo anni ti abitui.....
io per esempio non ho un paio di mutande dal 2002....


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No ma sugnu sicuru r'incantariti.  a sasizza nculu appizza..!





miss acacia ha detto:


> che schifo.





miss acacia ha detto:


> si....a parte oscuro che c ha la mazza.....quindi non puo ragionare in termini differenti
> anche i minidotati vanno forte...
> *quelle che dicono il contrario sono le prime a non averlo mai provato*......e che pensano che basta averlo grosso per far godere una donna...
> queste sono tutte cazzate....e nessun uomo puo dire il contrario a meno che non abbia giocato a incularella almeno una volta...
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *non sgrido ne te ne nessun altro* h7...anzi tu mi piaci....


Lo so lo so era per portare avanti la simpatica querelle :up:
Grazie, io sto imparando a conoscerti ora e mi stai piacendo anche tu.:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> emmmm , cogh cogh, .... ........  .... ne deduco induttivamente che tu, mia cara, le mutande non le indossi :strizza::strepitoso:


dipende...  ma mutande mai, il massimo perizoma.. però non sempre...


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Uagliò tu e il socio tuo sembrate due cacciatori capitati in una riserva naturale :rotfl::up:


malalingua. 
è curiosità.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:


non capisco il tuo collegamento...
il che schifo non era riferito alla frase di ultimo....


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> origini TP, tu?


SR


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> malalingua.
> è curiosità.


ma quindi tu di che zona?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo so lo so era per portare avanti la simpatica querelle :up:
> Grazie, io sto imparando a conoscerti ora e mi stai piacendo anche tu.:smile:


ecco...ho proprio bisogno di parlare con un uomo vero....no coi perversi che rincorrono le sottane delle underage


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SR


bello.... bellissima zona, io ho girato tutta la Sicilia... ed è impossibile non esserne innamorati! :inlove:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> all iniuzio magari si...poi dopo anni ti abitui.....
> io per esempio non ho un paio di mutande dal 2002....


Perchè sono scomode? 
Posso farti una domanda allora?
La rivolgo a te ma è indirizzata a tutte le signore che vogliono rispondermi
E' la comodità che vi porta ad indossare un filo nel sedere, la moda o la voglia di apparire sexy?


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ecco...ho proprio bisogno di parlare con un uomo vero....no coi perversi che rincorrono le sottane delle* underage*


ah vero parli dall'alto dei tuoi 2 anni in più!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah vero parli dall'alto dei tuoi 2 anni in più!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che poi sono 4....


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perchè sono scomode?
> Posso farti una domanda allora?
> La rivolgo a te ma è indirizzata a tutte le signore che vogliono rispndermi?
> E' la comodità che vi porta ad indossare un filo nel sedere, la moda o la voglia di apparire sexy?


Hell io prevalentemente per comodità, se metto uno classico slip con i jeans aderenti, che uso spesso, o leggins, va a finire che i bordi si spostano e spesso sono scomodi, e li devi riaggiustare, invece il perizoma lo senti poco... almeno questo vale per me...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perchè sono scomode?
> Posso farti una domanda allora?
> La rivolgo a te ma è indirizzata a tutte le signore che vogliono rispondermi
> E' la comodità che vi porta ad indossare un filo nel sedere, la moda o la voglia di apparire sexy?


sinceramente? io perche ho un gran culo.....e mi ci piace di piu il perizoma....
pero non e' da sottovalutare la bellezza estetica del perizoma...cioe' a livello di colori e altro il perizoma batte la mutanda 10 a zero....
poi abitudine anche....
piu facile da spostare in caso....


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che poi sono 4....


perchè quanti anni hai?

 e poi comunqua cambia molto!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ah no è vero, la gravità inizia a far il suo percorso... è vero....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perchè quanti anni hai?


tu ne hai 22 e io ne ho 26 (tra pochi giorni)


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu ne hai 22 e io ne ho 26 (tra pochi giorni)


io tra pochi mesi 23, quindi sono 3.... vabbè comunque hai ragione, cambia taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantoooooo :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi scusi signora!!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu ne hai 22 e io ne ho 26 (tra pochi giorni)


ah ah ah ah
Signore non pensavo foste così giovani, se parlo troppo di sesso con voi faccio la figura del vecchio malato bavoso che ci prova con le ragazzine. Aiuto, non è così, lo giuro :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ah ah ah ah
> Signore non pensavo foste così giovani, se parlo troppo di sesso con voi faccio la figura del vecchio malato bavoso che ci prova con le ragazzine. Aiuto, non è così, lo giuro :smile:


Signora riservalo a Miss,
io signorina grazie 
perchè quanti anni hai?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Signora riservalo a Miss,
> io signorina grazie
> perchè quanti anni hai?


sopra i 45 e sotto i 50.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Signora riservalo a Miss,
> *io signorina grazie*
> perchè quanti anni hai?


Ma non avevano abolito il titolo perché discriminatorio? Si è signore pure senza un rompicoglioni di marito


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma non avevano abolito il titolo perché discriminatorio? Si è signore pure senza un rompicoglioni di marito


io per par condicio uso anche signorino


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> sopra i 45 e sotto i 50.


sei comunque un signore distinto ed è piacevole discutere con te!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sei comunque un signore distinto ed è piacevole discutere con te!


Grazie, sei molto gentile :smile:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ovviamente al finto Siffredi


Vabbè è inutile scriverti che mi è stato proposto anche di fare un film porno...tanto non mi crederesti....!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie, sei molto gentile :smile:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7750


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: figurati ho solo detto la verità!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè è inutile scriverti che mi è stato proposto anche di fare un film porno...tanto non mi crederesti....!


ti posso anche credere, ma non vedo cosa ci sia di eccezionale nella proposta


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti posso anche credere, ma non vedo cosa ci sia di eccezionale nella proposta


Ho dovuto rinunciare perchè il mio lui non entrava tutto nelle inquadrature...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè è inutile scriverti che mi è stato proposto anche di fare un film porno...tanto non mi crederesti....!


E perché non dovrei crederti?
Mi sei simpatico e ti stimo a prescindere dalla misura del tuo arnese.:smile:


----------



## danielacala (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro esimio collega,la questione non è la trivialità in quanto tale,la cosa che mi inquieta è la trivialità ideologica,il vuoto mentale profuma di triviale,mentre la trivialità come griffe sintattica si lascia preferire!Trovo molto triviale Annabloome e accattivante lo stile di scrittura di Ex stermy!Insomma, puoi scrivere benissimo il nulla come Anna,e puoi scrivere malissimo roba interessante come ex stermy!


Cosa significa TRIVIALE? 
Posso entrare anchio nel CLAB TERA TERA?
BACI


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Daniela*



danielacala ha detto:


> Cosa significa TRIVIALE?
> Posso entrare anchio nel CLAB TERA TERA?
> BACI


Certo che puoi,come stai messa di culo?


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho dovuto rinunciare perchè il mio lui non entrava tutto nelle inquadrature...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: povere attrici allora...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Cosa significa TRIVIALE?
> Posso entrare anchio nel CLAB TERA TERA?
> BACI


certo!! benvenuta


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: povere attrici allora...


Lascia stare...ci soffro ancora...!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: povere attrici allora...


Magari le attrici sono attrezzate per gestire senza problemi le dimensioni di Oscuro.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Magari le attrici sono attrezzate per gestire senza problemi le dimensioni di Oscuro.


Vabbè dai non esageriamo,però ci sono donne che si innamorano di un cazzo giuro!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lascia stare...ci soffro ancora...!


pace alle loro anime... apa:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> pace alle loro anime... apa:


I miei 30anni anni ruggenti....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho dovuto rinunciare perchè il mio lui non entrava tutto nelle inquadrature...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rot  fl::rotfl:


Non entrava non solo nelle inquadrature...

[video=youtube;hGtnYAzTplg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGtnYAzTplg[/video]


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai non esageriamo,però ci sono *donne* che si innamorano di un cazzo giuro!


 casomai femmine... non mischiamo.... grazie


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I miei 30anni anni ruggenti....!


sono ormai passati??


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> sono ormai passati??


E per fortuna direi....!Mi ero perso....mi sono ritrovato.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Giusto*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> casomai femmine... non mischiamo.... grazie


Quando mi baci il sedere poi?


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non entrava non solo nelle inquadrature...
> 
> [video=youtube;hGtnYAzTplg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGtnYAzTplg[/video]



oh mamma come sono brutti.... prendono chiunque per i porno :unhappy: bleah


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E per fortuna direi....!Mi ero perso....mi sono ritrovato.


beh con quel fil d'Arianna....


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> beh con quel fil d'Arianna....


Ma dai sono un bravo racazzo....!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando mi baci il sedere poi?


 hai detto che non perdi tempo con me... :blank:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai sono un bravo racazzo....!


 non avevo dubbi


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> hai detto che non perdi tempo con me... :blank:


Scherzi?mi sei simpaticissima,devi avere una bella faccetta da paracula e un bel culo...!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma solo a me la prima cosa che viene in mente è che non gli interesso?



Rosso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzi?mi sei simpaticissima,devi avere una bella faccetta da paracula e un bel culo...!



Boia avere un bel culo detto da Oscuro, è grossa!! Ne sono onorate :inlove: grazie grazie


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rosso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 credevo che nel Club terra terra i rossi non si usassero... voglio dire... si capisce già dal titolo... mah...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> credevo che nel Club terra terra i rossi non si usassero... voglio dire... si capisce già dal titolo... mah...



Qualcuno non ha colto l'ironia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno non ha colto l'ironia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stai surka a qualcuno?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai surka a qualcuno?


Io :angelo:impossibile




Mi posso prenotare per la pecora dietro l'albero?












Rispondi prima che arrivi Perplesso


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io :angelo:impossibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriamente?si,ma senza cena senza nulla.Sti cazzi di convenevoli poi due palle.


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ciao bruttissimo qui....uggioso e pioggia ma non fa freddo
> 
> Ma io pensavo a te....penso sempre a te.....Ma tu non ci sei mai
> 
> Cosa vuoi che difendo Gas che lui è il primo a cedere alle lusinghe di due ragazzine.......


dici le stesse cose sia a me che a "LUI" 
 mah  sarà meglio che cambi amica......


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno non ha colto l'ironia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mah... qui si prende tutto sul serio... alcuni non hanno limiti, anche io mi ero beccata un rosso, poche pagine dietro... :nuke:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io :angelo:impossibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure con l'amico oscuro
ma vabbè allora è un vizio
e pure alla pecora dietro l'albero, questo è troppo


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mah... qui si prende tutto sul serio... alcuni non hanno limiti, anche io mi ero beccata un rosso, poche pagine dietro... :nuke:


il tuo rosso te lo tolgo io tesorino


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dici le stesse cose sia a me che a "LUI"
> mah  *sarà meglio che cambi amica...... *



pensavo l'avessi già cambiata...  vabbè... non ci rimetto io.... :blank:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente?si,ma senza cena senza nulla.Sti cazzi di convenevoli poi due palle.


Perfetto:up:
La cena me la offrono Perplesso, Lui e Gas :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pensavo l'avessi già cambiata...  vabbè... non ci rimetto io.... :blank:


infatti ci rimette lei.....

sta sera ti porto a cena


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io :angelo:impossibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fidati che ti faccio rosso un'altra cosa...!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dici le stesse cose sia a me che a "LUI"
> mah  sarà meglio che cambi amica......





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il tuo rosso te lo tolgo io tesorino


:inlove: :lipstick:togli quello che vuoi....


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma solo a me la prima cosa che viene in mente è che non gli interesso?


io non dico nulla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto:up:
> La cena me la offrono Perplesso, Lui e Gas :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io non te la offro più.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Vabbè*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :inlove: :lipstick:togli quello che vuoi....


Vale pure per me?


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :inlove: :lipstick:togli quello che vuoi....


inizio dal rosso tesorino, poi vediamo al momento cosa togliere... arty:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti ci rimette lei.....
> 
> sta sera ti porto a cena


:danza:wow, tesoro, grazie!! Dove mi porti di bello? che menù scegliamo?? 

Ovvio che il dessert sarà servito da me... in maniera particolare....


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vale pure per me?


Vale per chi non è di Simy :santarellina:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :danza:wow, tesoro, grazie!! Dove mi porti di bello? che menù scegliamo??
> 
> Ovvio che il dessert sarà servito da me... in maniera particolare....


ovviamente cena a base di pesce.... prima un branzino al sale e poi cefalo nature


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vale per chi non è di Simy :santarellina:


Allora vale pure per me....!


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :danza:wow, tesoro, grazie!! Dove mi porti di bello? che menù scegliamo??
> 
> Ovvio che il dessert sarà servito da me... in maniera particolare....


il dessert non serve, sei già dolcissima tu :applauso:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io non te la offro più.....


:fischio:



gas ha detto:


> inizio dal rosso tesorino, poi vediamo al momento cosa togliere... arty:



lascio tutto nelle tue mani.... :ballo:


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora vale pure per me....!


:triste:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


Dai sei sempre la mia amica speciale,ma i pratoni sono i pratoni...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :fischio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anch'io lascio tutto nelle tue mani.... e non solo in quelle
so che saprai far buon uso delle tue doti


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> anch'io lascio tutto nelle tue mani.... e non solo in quelle
> so che saprai far buon uso delle tue doti


Sono contento dei risultati che ho ottenuto con te...ne vado fiero!


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contento dei risultati che ho ottenuto con te...ne vado fiero!


esimio prof.
è da un po che non la vedo
lei è sempre tanto impegnato....


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai sei sempre la mia amica speciale,ma i pratoni sono i pratoni...:rotfl:


hai detto che neppure io lo sono... :blank: e non fare piangere Simy


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Dai sei sempre la mia amica speciale*,ma i pratoni sono i pratoni...:rotfl:



Simy apri il 3d


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contento dei risultati che ho ottenuto con te...ne vado fiero!


Io un po meno


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il dessert non serve, sei già dolcissima tu :applauso:





gas ha detto:


> anch'io lascio tutto nelle tue mani.... e non solo in quelle
> so che saprai far buon uso delle tue doti


:inlove:  come vuoi che mi vesta stasera? o lasci tutto alla mia scelta??


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io un po meno



:mrgreen:  :rotfl::mrgreen:  :rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :inlove:  come vuoi che mi vesta stasera? o lasci tutto alla mia scelta??


so per certo che hai buon gusto, per cui saprai sicuramente scegliere l'abbigliamento più opportuno per la serata che ci aspetta
una serata dolce, incantevole, stellare......


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> so per certo che hai buon gusto, per cui saprai sicuramente scegliere l'abbigliamento più opportuno per la serata che ci aspetta
> una serata dolce, incantevole, stellare......


tesoro sei sicuro che saprai resistere per tutta la cena? sei sicuro di andare in un luogo pubblico... sai poi si rischiano denunce, con la nostra passione....


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tesoro sei sicuro che saprai resistere per tutta la cena? sei sicuro di andare in un luogo pubblico... sai poi si rischiano denunce, con la nostra passione....


ho preso una saletta solo per noi, in modo che possiamo dare sfogo alle nostre performance amatorie


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ho preso una saletta solo per noi, in modo che possiamo dare sfogo alle nostre performance amatorie


ah bè allora togli i piatti, ho io un piatto speciale per te....


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah bè allora togli i piatti, ho io un piatto speciale per te....


uhmmm
che piattino delizioso, lo pulirò lentamente e dolcemente con la lingua fino a sfinirti


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmmm
> che piattino delizioso, lo pulirò lentamente e dolcemente con la lingua fino a sfinirti



hey hey, quella linguetta....  mi fa sognare...


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> hey hey, quella linguetta....  mi fa sognare...


inizia a sognare perchè questa sera fai un viaggio unico nel suo genere
e so che questo tipo di viaggio ti eccita particolarmente


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> inizia a sognare perchè questa sera fai un viaggio unico nel suo genere
> e so che questo tipo di viaggio ti eccita particolarmente


tu si che mi conosci tesoro....


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Simy apri il 3d


Apri sto 3d....!


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tu si che mi conosci tesoro....


il mio desiderio è quello di conoscerti molto più approfonditamente....


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apri sto 3d....!


APRITE IL 3D


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2013)

Fatto :ar:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Fatto :ar:


visto :ar:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il mio desiderio è quello di conoscerti molto più approfonditamente....


hai tutte le occasioni che vuoi...


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> hai tutte le occasioni che vuoi...


dai, questa sera vengo a prenderti alle 20


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

chiacchiere e distintivo, solo chiacchiere e distintivo.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dai, questa sera vengo a prenderti alle 20


ok, ma sappi che farò 20 minuti di ritardo... :carneval:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> chiacchiere e distintivo, solo chiacchiere e distintivo.


non essere geloso
domani poi ti racconto :smile:


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok, ma sappi che farò 20 minuti di ritardo... :carneval:


anche 1 ora... ti aspetterò sempre!!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> chiacchiere e distintivo, solo chiacchiere e distintivo.


Senti chi parla


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> chiacchiere e distintivo, solo chiacchiere e distintivo.


Si sono d'accordo con te mi credi se ti dico che non sono tutte così?


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

mando delle email ma non ricevo risposta

mah

saranno tutte già arrivate ai pratoni?


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono d'accordo con te mi credi se ti dico che non sono tutte così?


non solo tutte, anche qualc'altro


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non essere geloso
> domani poi ti racconto :smile:


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mando delle email ma non ricevo risposta
> 
> mah
> 
> saranno tutte già arrivate ai pratoni?


a chi le mandi


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma solo a me la prima cosa che viene in mente è che non gli interesso?


No anche  a me. Anzi lo davo talmente per scontato che non immaginavo proprio che pur potendole interessare lei me lo celasse e non fosse lei a fare il primo passo con me.
sai da ragazzi alle pippe fisiche si aggiungono quelle mentali.


----------



## gas (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a chi le mandi


alla prprietaria del ristorante e alla fioraia


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti chi parla



ahhh, senti chi parla? cos'è stai rivoltando la patata? è bollente vero e non sai come fare? 


senti chi parla, dice, ........ per fortuna che non dico nulla, altrimenti la figuraccia tua sarebbe incredibile.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ahhh, senti chi parla? cos'è stai rivoltando la patata? è bollente vero e non sai come fare?
> 
> 
> senti chi parla, dice, ........ per fortuna che non dico nulla, altrimenti la figuraccia tua sarebbe incredibile.


Qui si aggira una pantera......


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No anche a me. Anzi lo davo talmente per scontato che non immaginavo proprio che pur potendole interessare lei me lo celasse e non fosse lei a fare il primo passo con me.
> sai da ragazzi alle pippe fisiche si aggiungono quelle mentali.


Seriamente: mi capita sempre. Sarà l'autostima decisamente sotto i tacchi


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

```

```



Scaredheart ha detto:


> a chi le mandi


A me.....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ahhh, senti chi parla? cos'è stai rivoltando la patata? è bollente vero e non sai come fare?
> 
> 
> senti chi parla, dice, ........ per fortuna che non dico nulla, altrimenti la figuraccia tua sarebbe incredibile.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui si aggira una pantera......


Me ne sto rendendo conto leggendo dall'altra parte e che lei stessa tuttora non sa, mantiene incosciamente celata questa sua peculiarità. 

Esimio, lei che è certamente una spanna avanti a me e quindi a due spanne avanti a tutti, le chiedo: sarà da culo.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Me ne sto rendendo conto leggendo dall'altra parte e che lei stessa tuttora non sa, mantiene incosciamente celata questa sua peculiarità.
> 
> Esimio, lei che è certamente una spanna avanti a me e quindi a due spanne avanti a tutti, le chiedo: sarà da culo.


Si,assolutamente si!La pantera si agira silenziosa.....!


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me.....


anche.



farfalla ha detto:


>


aspetta, questa volta a quel rompi palle di perplesso, lo chiamo io.

se c'è qualcuno che porta un pò di sabbia lo fareste pure felice


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Seriamente: mi capita sempre. Sarà l'autostima decisamente sotto i tacchi


secondo me seriamente parlando, personalmente per io mandare dei segnali devo vedere interesse, almeno un minimo, poi io approvo e poi lui deve far la prima mossa... oppure io sto sulle mie.... come mai dici di avere l'autostima sotto i tacchi? leggendoti mi sei sempre sembrata una donna da un bellissimo carattere, e molto forte.... quindi anche con una buona autostima!  off topic


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,assolutamente si!La pantera si agira silenziosa.....!


c'è da stare attenti perchè ho saputo che nel momento cruciale graffia le spalle e avendo gli artigli, pensa un pò che danno.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me.....


 .................stardo....


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Seriamente: mi capita sempre. Sarà l'autostima decisamente sotto i tacchi


Ma ci sono anche componenti di sensibilità e difficoltà nel gestire un eventuale rifiuto (nel mio caso).
Non nel caso tuo, si badi bene (mi sembrei tutto furché una donna che non abbia consapevolezza dei propri mezzi intellettuali e fisici) ma in linea generale.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,assolutamente si!La pantera si agira silenziosa.....!


Allora è Simy!!!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> secondo me seriamente parlando, personalmente per io mandare dei segnali devo vedere interesse, almeno un minimo, *poi io approvo e poi lui deve far la prima mossa..*. oppure io sto sulle mie.... come mai dici di avere l'autostima sotto i tacchi? leggendoti mi sei sempre sembrata una donna da un bellissimo carattere, e molto forte.... quindi anche con una buona autostima!  off topic


Hai mai provato a soprendere le aspettative tue e del tuo interlocutore invertendo l'ordine dei vari passaggi?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> secondo me seriamente parlando, personalmente per io mandare dei segnali devo vedere interesse, almeno un minimo, poi io approvo e poi lui deve far la prima mossa... oppure io sto sulle mie.... come mai dici di avere l'autostima sotto i tacchi? *leggendoti mi sei sempre sembrata una donna da un bellissimo carattere, e molto forte*.... *quindi anche con una buona autostima*!  off topic





Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma ci sono anche componenti di sensibilità e difficoltà nel gestire un eventuale rifiuto (nel mio caso).
> Non nel caso tuo, si badi bene (*mi sembrei tutto furché una donna che non abbia consapevolezza dei propri mezzi intellettuali e fisici*) ma in linea generale.


Mi sa che dietro a un monitor do un'impressione un filino diversa da quella che sono
Si ho un bel carattere questo me lo riconosco ma sicuramente sicurezza zero con gli uomini
H7 grazie mille ma ti assicuro che non ho affatto la consapevolezza dei miei mezzi.
Meglio che continuate a conoscermi da dietro un monitor:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Cosa significa TRIVIALE?
> Posso entrare anchio nel CLAB TERA TERA?
> BACI





oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che puoi,come stai messa di culo?



Lascia perdere oscuro, qua è solo un utente, io sono il vice, come stai messa a culo?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che dietro a un monitor do un'impressione un filino diversa da quella che sono
> Si ho un bel carattere questo me lo riconosco ma sicuramente sicurezza zero con gli uomini
> H7 grazie mille ma ti assicuro che non ho affatto la consapevolezza dei miei mezzi.
> Meglio che continuate a conoscermi da dietro un monitor:rotfl:


:amici::sorriso3:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a soprendere le aspettative tue e del tuo interlocutore invertendo l'ordine dei vari passaggi?


solitamente il piacere è quasi contemporaneo... cioè da dopo l'adolescenza piacevo sempre a chi mi piaceva, e su questo non ho avuto problemi... poi da lì iniziava il flirt


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Helleseven se io nascessi nuovamente, giuro che te la darei..! 

Ma sugnu masculu quindi stammi lontano mille miglia..!

Ora i soliti porc.. ops noti ci marceranno sopra. XD:carneval:


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che dietro a un monitor do un'impressione un filino diversa da quella che sono
> Si ho un bel carattere questo me lo riconosco ma sicuramente sicurezza zero con gli uomini
> H7 grazie mille ma ti assicuro che non ho affatto la consapevolezza dei miei mezzi.
> Meglio che continuate a conoscermi da dietro un monitor:rotfl:


siamo in due


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> solitamente il piacere è quasi contemporaneo... cioè da dopo l'adolescenza piacevo sempre a chi mi piaceva, e su questo non ho avuto problemi... poi da lì iniziava il flirt


Sincronia & Affinità, paroline magiche


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che dietro a un monitor do un'impressione un filino diversa da quella che sono
> Si ho un bel carattere questo me lo riconosco ma sicuramente sicurezza zero con gli uomini
> H7 grazie mille ma ti assicuro che non ho affatto la consapevolezza dei miei mezzi.
> *Meglio che continuate a conoscermi da dietro un monitor*:rotfl:


:rotfl: ma no... secondo me è anche questo che nella realtà ti renderà più sensuale agli occhi di un uomo, la tua "non consapevolezza" di ciò che sei!


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sincronia & Affinità, paroline magiche


per una trombata tutto sto casino e ste cose difficili? ma siate come v'ha fatto mamma, terra terra.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> siamo in due


Senza nulla togliere a  Farfalla, che via monitor (l'unica via a me nota per relazionarmi con lei)  è una persona eccellente, nel tuo caso posso con cognizione di causa dire che sei una bella persona, dentro e fuori.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sincronia & Affinità, paroline magiche


forse è questo che ci ha unito... tipo io e il mio ragazzo... già dalla prima sera, è bastato uno sguardo... e già... avevamo capito chi lui doveva esser per me, e chi io sarei diventata per lui... è proprio chimica, più lo bacio e più so che non lo cambierei mai, lui ha quel sapore, quel suo profumo, quello della sua pelle... che proprio lo riconosco tra mille... penso che sia anche questo che non mi porta a tradire, e non ci riuscirei...


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> forse è questo che ci ha unito... tipo io e il mio ragazzo... già dalla prima sera, è bastato uno sguardo... e già... avevamo capito chi lui doveva esser per me, e chi io sarei diventata per lui... è proprio chimica, più lo bacio e più so che non lo cambierei mai, lui ha quel sapore, quel suo profumo, quello della sua pelle... che proprio lo riconosco tra mille... penso che sia anche questo che non mi porta a tradire, e non ci riuscirei...



ahahahahahahahah: parli così perchè non mi hai ancora incontrato, sciocchina.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: ma no... secondo me è anche questo che nella realtà ti renderà più sensuale agli occhi di un uomo, la tua "non consapevolezza" di ciò che sei!


Non sei la prima che me lo dice


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per una trombata tutto sto casino e ste cose difficili? ma siate come v'ha fatto mamma, terra terra.


Una trombata terra terra accompagnata da una trombata mentale che passa per l'anima dell'altro e con essa si fonde, seppur per brevi istanti, è una testimonianza della Grandezza del Creato.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascia perdere oscuro, qua è solo un utente, io sono il vice, come stai messa a culo?


:incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> forse è questo che ci ha unito... tipo io e il mio ragazzo... già dalla prima sera, è bastato uno sguardo... e già... avevamo capito chi lui doveva esser per me, e chi io sarei diventata per lui... è proprio chimica, più lo bacio e più so che non lo cambierei mai, lui ha quel sapore, quel suo profumo, quello della sua pelle... che proprio lo riconosco tra mille... penso che sia anche questo che non mi porta a tradire, e non ci riuscirei...



Tenerissimo quello che hai scritto. :bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere a Farfalla, che via monitor (l'unica via a me nota per relazionarmi con lei) è una persona eccellente, nel tuo caso posso con cognizione di causa dire che sei una bella persona, dentro e fuori.


confermo


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Helleseven se io nascessi nuovamente, giuro che te la darei..!
> 
> Ma sugnu masculu quindi stammi lontano mille miglia..!
> 
> Ora i soliti porc.. ops noti ci marceranno sopra. XD:carneval:


Attento, potrei essere bi e prendere l'invito sul serio ......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::bleah::racchia::miiiii::up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :incazzato:


Minchia papà..! mi sento controllato, ma che mi sono fatto la suocera? mizzica.. sono tuo solo tuo e soltanto il tuo paposo..! 

Stavo comunque lavorando per il club ( non so più se privèe oppure terra terra)


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

*@ danielacala*

considerata la richiesta inviatami e sentiti gli *organi competenti *  ti autorizzo a far parte del club.

signori e signore, abbiamo una nuova frocia ops, socia.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah: parli così perchè non mi hai ancora incontrato, sciocchina.


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Attento, potrei essere bi e prendere l'invito sul serio ......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::bleah::racchia::miiiii::up:



Bello...!! a volte ho anche flirtato con gay, quindi nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una trombata terra terra accompagnata da una trombata mentale che passa per l'anima dell'altro e con essa si fonde, seppur per brevi istanti, è una testimonianza della Grandezza del Creato.


aVVolte mi chiedo il perchè. Tu lo fai appositamente. complichi tutto. per questo nella vita sei così. rilassati, goditi l'uva così com'è.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sei la prima che me lo dice


allora non c'ho visto male


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia papà..! mi sento controllato, ma che mi sono fatto la suocera? mizzica.. sono tuo solo tuo e soltanto il tuo paposo..!
> 
> Stavo comunque lavorando per il club ( non so più se privèe oppure terra terra)


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una trombata terra terra accompagnata da una trombata mentale che passa per l'anima dell'altro e con essa si fonde, seppur per brevi istanti, è una testimonianza della Grandezza del Creato.


è bellissimo leggere la tua profondità!!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> considerata la richiesta inviatami e sentiti gli *organi competenti *  ti autorizzo a far parte del club.
> 
> signori e signore, abbiamo una nuova frocia ops, socia.


Calmati un attimino compà. PRIMA domanda quel cala che vuol dire. ecchecchez eh..! 

Domandagli: cala i pantaloni o cala i gioielli di famiglia.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:


si si , ridi ridi che mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tenerissimo quello che hai scritto. :bacio:


 grazie... è quello che provo... ma shhh che poi crolla la mia immagine!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


>



tesoroooooo :bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> aVVolte mi chiedo il perchè. Tu lo fai appositamente. complichi tutto. per questo nella vita sei così. rilassati, goditi l'uva così com'è.


Sapessi quanto mi piacerebbe, amico mio.
Ma se io mangio uva, ad un certo punto prendo il grappolo, lo studio, e comincio a pormi mile domande sul perché è così e non colì e che uva è e perché e per come.
E' la mia natura, non posso combatterla.
Ci convivo nel più indolore dei modi.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

*buon tutto a tutti.....*

nos vemos luego.....forse.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si , ridi ridi che mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi.


:mexican: buoni gli gnocchi al pesto!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere a Farfalla, che via monitor (l'unica via a me nota per relazionarmi con lei) è una persona eccellente, nel tuo caso posso con cognizione di causa dire che sei una bella persona, dentro e fuori.





farfalla ha detto:


> confermo



:inlove:

voi siete di parte perchè siete amici miei


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> è bellissimo leggere la tua profondità!!


No, ti prego profondità no.
Sono vemraente due cacatine  da carta dei baci perugina ,ma sei molto affettuosa lo stesso, grazie.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto mi piacerebbe, amico mio.
> Ma se io mangio uva, ad un certo punto prendo il grappolo, lo studio, e comincio a pormi mile domande sul perché è così e non colì e che uva è e perché e per come.
> E' la mia natura, non posso combatterla.
> Ci convivo nel più indolore dei modi.


e t'ho capito e me ne dispiaccio per te. stai sempre li a chiederti cose per le quali non è necessario. anche le più semplici.

p.s. quello che hai detto prima è profondamente molto vero. chechè se ne dica :up:


pps hai mai preso una sbronza?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> voi siete di parte perchè siete amici miei


Io lo sono perchè tu mi onori di questo privilegio.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, ti prego profondità no.
> Sono vemraente due cacatine  da carta dei baci perugina ,ma sei molto affettuosa lo stesso, grazie.


assolutamente no, sottovaluti molto le tue parole...


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

m'è venuta un'idea: organizziamo una gita domenicale, meglio uikendale ed andiamo a trovare op mariuolo. (H7)


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io lo sono perchè tu mi onori di questo privilegio.


:mrgreen: basta che io sono timida eh


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io lo sono perchè tu mi onori di questo privilegio.


vedi, complicato.  basatava un "grazie, sei molto cara"


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen: basta che io sono timida eh


nooo Simy non appoggiare il dire di Oscuro... poi torna all'attacco e dirà"visto che vi conosco tutte" nooooo :unhappy:

:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> m'è venuta un'idea: organizziamo una gita domenicale, meglio uikendale ed andiamo a trovare op mariuolo. (H7)


dove sta lui? ci ospita tutti? o non sono voluta?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e t'ho capito e me ne dispiaccio per te. stai sempre li a chiederti cose per le quali non è necessario. anche le più semplici.
> 
> p.s. quello che hai detto prima è profondamente molto vero. chechè se ne dica :up:
> 
> ...


Nel periodo universitario inizi post universitari non concepivo altro divertimento al di fuori del bere.
La vita allora era un alternarsi tra lo studio, un pò di sport per non perdere completamente la forma fisica e la sbronza.
Mi piaceva molto, ma quando lo stress e la frustazione erano alti, la sbronza diventava cattiva ed io sono stato, - non lo crederesti mai se mi vedessi, sono rimasto più o meno uguale - un vandalo, una persona cattiva, feroce, spietata. E menare le mani - cosa che abborro - non mi dispiaceva affatto.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scared ho ripreparato un bel pezzo di salsiccia, calda calda: stasera ceni con me?


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> nooo Simy non appoggiare il dire di Oscuro... poi torna all'attacco e dirà"visto che vi conosco tutte" nooooo :unhappy:
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl:



eh ma con me lo dice a ragion veduta


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dove sta lui? ci ospita tutti? o non sono voluta?


tranquilla che a te ci penso io.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> nooo Simy non appoggiare il dire di Oscuro... poi torna all'attacco e dirà"visto che vi conosco tutte" nooooo :unhappy:
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl:


mii rosso.... 
oggi qui nel club c'è qualcuno più terra terra del club e non capisce lo scherzo....  poverini... l'unico potere del rosso e del verde... chissà come saranno tormentati nella vita reale... :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nel periodo universitario inizi post universitari non concepivo altro divertimento al di fuori del bere.
> La vita allora era un alternarsi tra lo studio, un pò di sport per non perdere completamente la forma fisica e la sbronza.
> Mi piaceva molto, ma quando lo stress e la frustazione erano alti, la sbronza diventava cattiva ed io sono stato, - non lo crederesti mai se mi vedessi, sono rimasto più o meno uguale - un vandalo, una persona cattiva, feroce, spietata. E menare le mani - cosa che abborro - non mi dispiaceva affatto.


insomma, un uomo anche tu.  vallo a sapere.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mii rosso....
> oggi qui nel club c'è qualcuno più terra terra del club e non capisce lo scherzo....  poverini... l'unico potere del rosso e del verde... chissà come saranno tormentati nella vita reale... :rotfl:


Contraccambiato


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi, complicato.  basatava un "grazie, sei molto cara"


ah ah ah ah hai ragione compare.
Ma anche quando scrivo per lavoro, se in uno stesso scritto utilizzo più di una volta sola una parola per la quale esistono più sinomimi ritengo di aver fatto un lavoro insoddisfacente


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Scared ho ripreparato un bel pezzo di salsiccia, calda calda: stasera ceni con me?


arrivi tardi sono con Gas  facciamo domani!!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh ma con me lo dice a ragion veduta


lo so lo so, era per ruzzare...  non lo metto in dubbio... lo dicevo alla luce dello scherzare sul 3d Viola!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contraccambiato


grazie mille :forza:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

cazzone che non sei altro (Ultimo non sei tu, lo so ti sto confondendo, questa volta mi sto ruivolgendo ad H7) ho una tale curiosità di conoscerti che non provo neanche nei confronti di ................................ (ve piacerebbe)


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> insomma, un uomo anche tu.  vallo a sapere.


O si.
Vedi che la mia religione è il rock'n'roll?
Che c'è di più umano e spiritualmente libero di quello?
E comunque quando c'è baldoria non solo non mi tiro indietro ma se sono in vena divento anche il giullare (cosa che in raltà mi appartiene: se ci fai caso io dissacro sempre tutto, soprattutto me stesso ).
Il mondo per me è  Ironia e se vuoi sopravvivere senza soffrire troppo, allora ridi in primis di te stesso :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedi, complicato.  basatava un "grazie, sei molto cara"


No magari è un suo modo di esprimersi naturalmente galante ;-)


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> arrivi tardi sono con Gas  facciamo domani!!


vuoi avvelenarti anche tu. rinunci al piacere per la sofferenza. mha, valle a capire ste donne.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi per il momento vi saluto... a più tardi e buon pomeriggio... Fate i bravi in mia assenza!!


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No magari è un suo modo di esprimersi naturalmente galante ;-)


non scherzi neanche tu.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cazzone che non sei altro (Ultimo non sei tu, lo so ti sto confondendo, questa volta mi sto ruivolgendo ad H7) ho una tale curiosità di conoscerti che non provo neanche nei confronti di ................................ (ve piacerebbe)



Già a me piacerebbe conoscerlo per riportarlo ai tempi dell'università, non l'ho mai frequentata ma se avessi saputo che mi somiglia così tanto ..... 

Vieni vieni H7 con me cambieresti te lo garantisco.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ragazzi per il momento vi saluto... a più tardi e buon pomeriggio... Fate i bravi in mia assenza!!


ti vai a preparare per Gas? è una perdita di tempo.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No magari è un suo modo di esprimersi naturalmente galante ;-)


Bentrovata :amici::kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ragazzi per il momento vi saluto... a più tardi e buon pomeriggio... Fate i bravi in mia assenza!!



:bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non scherzi neanche tu.


Già... Ma dentro il letto nessuna pietà


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ragazzi per il momento vi saluto... a più tardi e buon pomeriggio... Fate i bravi in mia assenza!!


Vi saluto tutti anche io.
A presto spero.
Che la forza sia con Voi disse Obi Wan Kenobi :up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vi saluto tutti anche io.
> A presto spero.
> Che la forza sia con Voi disse Obi Wan Kenobi :up:


bye :calcio::carneval:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vieni vieni H7 con me cambieresti te lo garantisco.


non ci riusciresti ne tu ne tanti altri. H7 è così. è nel suo modo di rapportarsi con la gente. Spesso ho volato in abiti non del tutto normali, seguendo quello che è il mio hobby ed il vero club di appartenenza e notavo che molti, in abito lungo, mi guardavano stranamente: chissa sa fra questi c'era anche H7, in coda all'aeroporto.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già... Ma dentro il letto nessuna pietà



O mamma mia, una dichiarazione d'intenti impegnativissima: potrei mai essere degno di cotanta femminilità?:smile::up:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tesoroooooo :bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:


its too late now...
i have a booking......ready to gooooooo....
ciao paposo.....
leggi bene quando dico ciao paposo.

non capire fischi per fiaschi


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già... Ma dentro il letto nessuna pietà


ma................ non era fuori dal letto nessuna pietà? ricordo male, forse.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bentrovata :amici::kiss:


Ciao hellsie 
:bacio:


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> O mamma mia, una dichiarazione d'intenti impegnativissima: potrei mai essere degno di cotanta femminilità?:smile::up:


scusa carissimo, non vorrei infrangere un tuo sogno, ma era riferito a me.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ci riusciresti ne tu ne tanti altri. H7 è così. è nel suo modo di rapportarsi con la gente. Spesso ho volato in abiti non del tutto normali, seguendo quello che è il mio hobby ed il vero club di appartenenza e notavo che molti, in abito lungo, mi guardavano stranamente: chissa sa fra questi c'era anche H7, in coda all'aeroporto.


se l'ho fatto era per curiosità e ammirazione: i fuori dal coro mi hanno sempre suscitato invidia.Io amo il rock ma non ho mai avuto un look da rocker perché non avevo le palle per affrontare il mio mondo familiare, affettivo ed amicale.
Oggi se i miei figli esprimono la voglia di non essere omologati faccio di tutto per far loro esprimere quello che sentono.
Ho imparato, tardi ma ho imparato.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma................ non era fuori dal letto nessuna pietà? ricordo male, forse.


I'm different...... Comunque ricordi bene ma io ho detto altro


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ragazzi *per il momento vi saluto*... a più tardi e buon pomeriggio... Fate i bravi in mia assenza!!


era ora


----------



## Hellseven (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa carissimo, non vorrei infrangere un tuo sogno, ma era riferito a me.


Non sono geloso Lui, basta che almeno ci consenti di restare amici


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ci riusciresti ne tu ne tanti altri. H7 è così. è nel suo modo di rapportarsi con la gente. Spesso ho volato in abiti non del tutto normali, seguendo quello che è il mio hobby ed il vero club di appartenenza e notavo che molti, in abito lungo, mi guardavano stranamente: chissa sa fra questi c'era anche H7, in coda all'aeroporto.


Sapersi distinguere è un pregio... Diventa un difetto o meglio un boomerang se chi si distingue si lascia influenzare dagli sguardi altrui


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ci riusciresti ne tu ne tanti altri. H7 è così. è nel suo modo di rapportarsi con la gente. Spesso ho volato in abiti non del tutto normali, seguendo quello che è il mio hobby ed il vero club di appartenenza e notavo che molti, in abito lungo, mi guardavano stranamente: chissa sa fra questi c'era anche H7, in coda all'aeroporto.



Non esserne tanto sicuro. ma abdico e dico che hai ragione.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I'm different...... Comunque ricordi bene ma io ho detto altro


e lo so, avevo capito: siete però un tantino permalosette.


----------



## Lui (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho imparato, tardi ma ho imparato.


meglio tardi che mai. inoltre, nella vita, penso, non è mai troppo tardi, per nulla,neanche per iniziare una nuova vita.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2013)

Hanno cambiato l'orario perchè gelosi della Sicilia, così la temperatura s'abbassa..! al momento s'attaccano proprio sti stronzi..!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e lo so, avevo capito: siete però un tantino permalosette.


Permalosa  No dai non mi dire così che metto il broncio  Io non sono permalosa ... Al limite puntigliosa scassapalle ma permalosa no


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,assolutamente si!La pantera si agira silenziosa.....!



aooooo!

avevo finito le siga


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti vai a preparare per Gas? è una perdita di tempo.


per Gas sono sempre pronta 


Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:


:amici:




farfalla ha detto:


> era ora


ma torno  ero solo al cena con uno dei tuoi tanti :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ngiorno. Il sole splende.


----------



## gas (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ngiorno, oggi leggera foschia, cielo praticamente incolore


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Ngiorno, oggi leggera foschia, cielo praticamente incolore


Idem


----------



## gas (30 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem


ne approfitto, ti mando un bacio prima che arrivi il tuo preferito (LUI)

:kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ne approfitto, ti mando un bacio prima che arrivi il tuo preferito (LUI)
> 
> :kiss:


Graie ricambio
Ma io e Lui ci siamo già baciati in mp


----------



## gas (30 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Graie ricambio
> Ma io e Lui ci siamo già baciati in mp


   :sonar:


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo giorno lavorativo della settimana. A tutti 'nte natichi. :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo giorno lavorativo della settimana. A tutti 'nte natichi. :rotfl:


Ma hai visto il nuovo avatar di Ultimo .... che si sia rinfrocito


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Totani*

Pescati e regalati da un amico, pulire l'interno e assicurarsi di togliere la lunga lisca che si trova all'interno, togliere anche quell'ossetto che si trova tra la testa e il corpo del totano.:ciotola ampia su cui mettere del pangrattato versare della salsa per colorare il pangrattato, olio d'oliva, passolini e pinoli (passolini-uva passa cioè) peperoncino abbondante e sale Q.B. parmigiano o cacio cavallo, io preferisco il cacio cavallo che è più forte come sapore.Un cucchiaio di P o C su un impasto per quattro totani e sufficiente.Mescolare tutto l'impasto e riempire il totano chiudendolo con degli stecchini.

La testa del totano al momento si conserva, i tentacoli si tagliano a pezzettini piccoli. 

Su una pentola di altezza media versare dell' EVO ( auahuahaha) e della cipolla finemente tritata e uno spicchio d'aglio, far soffriggere e versare della salsa di pomodoro fresco, sale e peperoncino, alla fine tutto il preparato sopra da mettere in pentola, in circa mezzora è pronto. I totani li ho mangiati ieri sera a cena, oggi con i tentacoli e le teste condirò la pasta.


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma hai visto il nuovo avatar di Ultimo .... che si sia rinfrocito


penso proprio che stia subendo un profondo cambiamento, più che altro si stia rendendo conto di essere gay, Frocio nel suo caso, e di comunicarlo in primis a noi, poi al resto del mondo.


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I totani li ho mangiati ieri sera a cena, oggi con i tentacoli e le teste condirò la pasta.


come al solito, ti auguro tanta cacaredda.


ps: ma P o C, chi minchia su?


----------



## zanna (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> penso proprio che stia subendo un profondo cambiamento, più che altro s*i stia rendendo conto di essere gay, Frocio nel suo caso, e di comunicarlo in primis a noi*, poi al resto del mondo.


Che culo!!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Senza pensieri la mia vita sarà... Akuna Matata...! Mi sentivo sbeffeggiare e cominciavo a scorregiare ... senza pensieri.. la mia vita saràà AKUNA MATATA..!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come al solito, ti auguro tanta cacaredda.
> 
> 
> ps: ma P o C, chi minchia su?


acus..!


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> acus..!


scimunisti? 

correggo: vastasu.


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Miss ma che avatar hai? cosa rappresenta che non riesco a vedere un chezz.

la maialina che lecca il gelato è molto descrittivo ed anche più simpatico.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno bella gente....... Un :bacio: speciale a Viola


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un bacio speciale a Viola


perchè?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Miss ma che avatar hai? cosa rappresenta che non riesco a vedere un chezz.
> 
> la maialina che lecca il gelato è molto descrittivo ed anche più simpatico.


La storia infinita.


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

madò che palle stamattina: me ne vò.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> madò che palle stamattina: me ne vò.



Vero.  Troppo sole, troppa vita, troppo di troppo e le palle girano perchè il mare chiama.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!!



:smile: ngiorno


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

*@Lui*

ho ricontrollato...il vento non era 95 mhp...bensi 99.
buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2013)

*LUI*

Per la domanda su Viola leggi IL RIFUGIO. Ciao


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: ngiorno


come va?  oggi il sole bacia anche me


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> come va?  oggi il sole bacia anche me



Male..! sto a litigare con la quarta amante.


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per la domanda su Viola leggi IL RIFUGIO. Ciao


ma se la discussione era al rifugio, cosa centra il saluto al club? 

comunque, va bene lo stesso, anzi.


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Male..! sto a litigare con la quarta amante.



ma se non hai nemmeno la prima, ma va. smettila che poi qualcuno potrebbe anche crederci. l'amante ............. tzè.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Male..! sto a litigare con la quarta amante.


:rotfl: attento che tra un po' arriva la quinta e la sesta


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se non hai nemmeno la prima, ma va. smettila che poi qualcuno potrebbe anche crederci. l'amante ............. tzè.


tu quante ne hai??


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Buon giorno*

Buon giorno a tutti,allora dove siamo arrivati?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se la discussione era al rifugio, cosa centra il saluto al club?
> 
> comunque, va bene lo stesso, anzi.


In effetti non c'entra nulla qui ma sono estemporanea sono entrata per il buongiorno e il mio pensiero è volato a Viola quindi saluto speciale a lei.... Uff non fare il puntigliosetto che poi mi scrivi che son permalosetta ... Ho messo la faccina giusta così non mi fraintendi...


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tu quante ne hai??


una. vuoi aggiungerti, bella sicilianedda?

quando torni nella tua-mia terra, perchè non mi fai uno squillo che ti vengo a trovare.


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non c'entra nulla qui ma sono estemporanea sono entrata per il buongiorno e il mio pensiero è volato a Viola quindi saluto speciale a lei.... Uff non fare il puntigliosetto che poi mi scrivi che son permalosetta ... Ho messo la faccina giusta così non mi fraintendi...


non vedo alcuna faccina: deduco che tu celabbiaconme.


oscuro non rompere le palle anche tu. la pantera è svanita nel nulla.


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> non vedo alcuna faccina: deduco che tu celabbiaconme.
> 
> 
> oscuro non rompere le palle anche tu. la pantera è svanita nel nulla.


Ti fidi di me quando sono serio?La pantera non è svanita ma si nasconde benissimo.....!


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti fidi di me quando sono serio?La pantera non è svanita ma si nasconde benissimo.....!


voglio crederti.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

blablabla.....


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> blablabla.....


Quando vorrà sarà lei a svelarsi...!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando vorrà sarà lei a svelarsi...!


Magari sarà troppo tardi. Divinismo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non vedo alcuna faccina: deduco che tu celabbiaconme.
> 
> 
> oscuro non rompere le palle anche tu. la pantera è svanita nel nulla.


Presumi male ho messo la faccina che ridere... Uff ma che hai?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Presumi male ho messo la faccina che ridere... Uff ma che hai?



Astinenza da figa..!


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2013)

*ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Astinenza da figa..!


Sarà ma ha sempre il culo paciarotto e pieno di cazzi...!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà ma ha sempre il culo paciarotto e pieno di cazzi...!



Indigestione allora... e vabbè gli piace troppo.


----------



## gas (30 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,allora dove siamo arrivati?


non siamo ancora partiti :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> una. vuoi aggiungerti, bella sicilianedda?
> 
> quando torni nella tua-mia terra, perchè non mi fai uno squillo che ti vengo a trovare.


come si fa a dire di no a un siculo...  comunque dubito che ti faresti 4 ore di strada pour moi, poi non si sa mai... Ma io vorrei tornare a visitare Noto... quanto mi piace...


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non siamo ancora partiti :smile:


allora partiamo... :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*

il tuo nuovo avatar è stupendamente stupendo, sallo! :inlove:


----------



## Lui (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> come si fa a dire di no a un siculo...  comunque dubito che ti faresti 4 ore di strada pour moi, poi non si sa mai... Ma io vorrei tornare a visitare Noto... quanto mi piace...


quest'ultima faccina la dice lunga. io Noto la conosco bene, ci hò vissuto qualche anno.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ragà Santa Rosalia che mangiata..! chi manciataaa..! c'haiu ancuora ddà panza ca mi sta scoppiannu e a vucca ancura ruci del peperoncino .... goduria all'ennesima potenza..


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> come si fa a dire di no a un siculo...  comunque dubito che ti faresti 4 ore di strada pour moi, poi non si sa mai... Ma io vorrei tornare a visitare Noto... quanto mi piace...



Noto è conosciuta come la capitale del barocco.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quest'ultima faccina la dice lunga. io Noto la conosco bene, ci hò vissuto qualche anno.


io la dico sempre lunga  :rotfl: 

ma quanto è bella, ci abiterei volentieri!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> il tuo nuovo avatar è stupendamente stupendo, sallo! :inlove:



Mon cheri o comu minchia si scrivi..! io sono tutto stupendo.. provami e ne avrai la prova.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto è conosciuta come la capitale del barocco.


tu sei anche di sr?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mon cheri o comu minchia si scrivi..! io sono tutto stupendo.. provami e ne avrai la prova.


conquistami e lo scoprirò....


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tu sei anche di sr?



Palermo caput mundi


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> conquistami e lo scoprirò....


blablabla repitat iuvant sed stufant ( e so due oggi)


----------



## zanna (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Palermo caput mundi


Purp .... pardon :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

:bleah:


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> blablabla repitat iuvant sed stufant ( e so due oggi)


ma se non lo fai, il blablabla lo fai tu!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Purp .... pardon :mrgreen:



Fiction o Lui? :singleeye:Lui..!


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Palermo caput mundi


allora il mio paese è a 20 minuti da te! Attento... atterro sempre a punta...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se non lo fai, il blablabla lo fai tu!



Lo faccio io?? ok..! MP. cam to cam sex to sex cel to cel seg tu seg ditalin to ditalin. jammme amunì..!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :bleah:




:bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> allora il mio paese è a 20 minuti da te! Attento... atterro sempre a punta...



Di coppula. Vastasa..!


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo faccio io?? ok..! MP. cam to cam sex to sex cel to cel seg tu seg ditalin to ditalin. jammme amunì..!


inizia a far l'uomo!! :incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di coppula. Vastasa..!


vastaso sii tu!:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> inizia a far l'uomo!! :incazzato::mrgreen:



Basta troppo blablabla me ne vado al bar per una bella granita, ancora mi brucia il palato per il troppo peperoncino, bye bye..


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basta troppo blablabla me ne vado al bar per una bella granita, ancora mi brucia il palato per il troppo peperoncino, bye bye..


e poi sono io che farei blablabla?? Te scappi appena mi avvicino... ma non sono così mostruosa, solitamente reagiscono in maniera diversa vedendomi....  forse Lui ha ragione....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

*in generale*

come regola di buon educazione, in generale....
non si parla in un dialetto che nessun altro a parte voi due e Lui potete capire......

grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come regola di buon educazione, in generale....
> non si parla in un dialetto che nessun altro a parte voi due e Lui potete capire......
> 
> grazie


leggi il regolamento del DDD... ma dico io, 'sta gente disinformata...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> leggi il regolamento del DDD... ma dico io, 'sta gente disinformata...


ho letto la premessa del DDD, non il regolamento...dimmi dove sta...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Iti a fari ntoculu..! la tastiera è mia la gestisco io..! Ohhh. detto ciò saluto tutti e me ne vado prima al bar a mangiare, poi a casa a mangiare poi a pescare a mangiare. auahahaahahahaaah 

Pare scherzo ma se sapeste....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Iti a fari ntoculu..! la tastiera è mia la gestisco io..! Ohhh. detto ciò saluto tutti e me ne vado prima al bar a mangiare, poi a casa a mangiare poi a pescare a mangiare. auahahaahahahaaah
> 
> Pare scherzo ma se sapeste....


Buona cena


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Iti a fari ntoculu..! la tastiera è mia la gestisco io..! Ohhh. detto ciò saluto tutti e me ne vado prima al bar a mangiare, poi a casa a mangiare poi a pescare a mangiare. auahahaahahahaaah
> 
> Pare scherzo ma se sapeste....


certo che la tastiera e tua come e' certo che puoi farci quello che vuoi....
ora se dovete attaccarmi anche solo perche dico: se scrivi in siculo vi capite solo voi tre per favore scrivete in modo che vi capiscano tutti, allora sai che c'e'?
ciao

c'e' un limite

e me sa proprio che l avete visto bene


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno bella gente..! 

Un bacione particolare alla mia figliolosa bella.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti :smile:



:bacio:
Che strano uomo avevo io/ con gli occhi dolci quanto basta/ per farmi dire sempre "Sono ancora tua"/ e mi mancava il terreno/ quando si addormentava sul mio seno/ e lo scaldavo al fuoco umano della gelosia/ Che strano uomo avevo io/ mi teneva sotto braccio/ e se cercavo di esser seria/ per lui ero solo un pagliaccio/ e poi (a letto) mi diceva sempre/ "Non vali che un po' più di niente"/ io mi vestivo di ricordi/ per affrontare il presente/ e ripensavo ai primi tempi/ quando ero innocente/ a quando avevo nei capelli/ la luce rossa dei coralli/ quando ambiziosa come nessuna/ mi specchiavo nella luna/ e l'obbligavo a dirmi sempre/ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima"/ accecato d'amore/ mi stava a guardare/ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima" na... na... na.../ Se pesco chi un giorno ha detto/ "il tempo è un gran dottore"/ lo lego a un sasso stretto stretto/ e poi lo butto in fondo al mare/ son passati buoni buoni/ un paio d'anni e di stagioni/ ho avuto un paio di avventure/ niente di particolare/ ma io uscivo a cercarti/ nelle strade, fra la gente/ mi sembrava di voltarmi all'improvviso/ e vederti nuovamente/ e mi sembra di sentire ancora/ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima"/ accecato d'amore/ mi stava a guardare/ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima" na... na... na.../ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima" na... na... na.../ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima" na... na... na...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2013)

:bacio::bacio:





Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> Che strano uomo avevo io/ con gli occhi dolci quanto basta/ per farmi dire sempre "Sono ancora tua"/ e mi mancava il terreno/ quando si addormentava sul mio seno/ e lo scaldavo al fuoco umano della gelosia/ Che strano uomo avevo io/ mi teneva sotto braccio/ e se cercavo di esser seria/ per lui ero solo un pagliaccio/ e poi (a letto) mi diceva sempre/ "Non vali che un po' più di niente"/ io mi vestivo di ricordi/ per affrontare il presente/ e ripensavo ai primi tempi/ quando ero innocente/ a quando avevo nei capelli/ la luce rossa dei coralli/ quando ambiziosa come nessuna/ mi specchiavo nella luna/ e l'obbligavo a dirmi sempre/ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima"/ accecato d'amore/ mi stava a guardare/ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima" na... na... na.../ Se pesco chi un giorno ha detto/ "il tempo è un gran dottore"/ lo lego a un sasso stretto stretto/ e poi lo butto in fondo al mare/ son passati buoni buoni/ un paio d'anni e di stagioni/ ho avuto un paio di avventure/ niente di particolare/ ma io uscivo a cercarti/ nelle strade, fra la gente/ mi sembrava di voltarmi all'improvviso/ e vederti nuovamente/ e mi sembra di sentire ancora/ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima"/ accecato d'amore/ mi stava a guardare/ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima" na... na... na.../ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima" na... na... na.../ "Sei bellissima/ sei bellissima" na... na... na...


:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*

Dove sei?

:blu::triste::triste:


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove sei?
> 
> :blu::triste::triste:


lui, non ti degna nemmeno di uno sguardo, mi sa che è impegnatissimo   .... chissà con chi....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti


ciao bellissima... mi sei mancata tanto


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ciao bellissima... mi sei mancata tanto


ciao gattone mio, anche tu  :inlove: 

a quando la prossima cena? l'altro ieri con te, ieri sera con Lui, che non si è ancora fatto vivo perchè................................................................................................................
e stasera ?!


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ciao gattone mio, anche tu  :inlove:
> 
> a quando la prossima cena? l'altro ieri con te, ieri sera con Lui, che non si è ancora fatto vivo perchè................................................................................................................
> e stasera ?!


sai com'è, LUI non regge molto, per cui forse sta ancora dormendo per riprendersi un pochino

è stata bellissima la serata con te, prima tante risate e poi tante... beh non diciamolo

la prossima settimana possiamo replicare  :festa:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sai com'è, LUI non regge molto, per cui forse sta ancora dormendo per riprendersi un pochino
> 
> è stata bellissima la serata con te, prima tante risate e poi tante... beh non diciamolo
> 
> la prossima settimana possiamo replicare  :festa:


infatti shhh... teniamolo per noi.... quel che è nostro... 
vai facciamo una volta a settimana!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2013)

Noto che abbonda la simpatia in questo 3d


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> infatti shhh... teniamolo per noi.... quel che è nostro...
> vai facciamo una volta a settimana!


Come pasta e ceci una volta alla settimana  Mi ricordate tanto mia nonna : giovedì TRIPPA :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scrivete pure, un uomo appagato e con la panza piena è in estasi totale... Santa Rosalia come mi piace mangiare.


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivete pure, un uomo appagato e con la panza piena è in estasi totale... Santa Rosalia come mi piace mangiare.


E che cazzo te finisci di pranzare alle 16.00??


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E che cazzo te finisci di pranzare alle 16.00??


Comunque io in Sicilia prima delle 14,30 non ho mai iniziato a pranzare :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E che cazzo te finisci di pranzare alle 16.00??



Aòòòò io arrivo a casa alle 14,30, minchia il tempo di cucinare e mangiare non me lo dai? CulFan..! :mrgreen:

Lupastro invidio gli uomini con la panza, li invidio davvero a volte... ma sai che vuol dire potersi sedere a tavola vedere il ben di Dio e poter soltanto spiluccare un po qua e un po la ....? porca paletta quasi tutti gli uomini che conosco hanno quella panza e quella capacità di ingurgitare la qualsiasi e alzarsi dal tavolo davvero dopo ore. :infelice:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque io in Sicilia prima delle 14,30 non ho mai iniziato a pranzare :mrgreen:



Bhe in Sicilia si cucina alla vecchia maniera, i pulentun soltanto con Hamburger. 








































Madò ora mi uccidono:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Vado al bar..!*

bye bye


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> infatti shhh... teniamolo per noi.... quel che è nostro...
> vai facciamo una volta a settimana!


 una sola volta alla settimana?
mi pare un poco... non so se riesco a resisterti per tanto tempo...
tu sei come i cioccolatini... uno tira l'altro e, assaggiato uno......    

SEI UNA GOLOSITA' arty::scopare:


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noto che abbonda la simpatia in questo 3d


perchè? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè? :rotfl:


:calcio:
:kick::cattivik::blee::embolo:


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :calcio:
> :kick::cattivik::blee::embolo:


che violenza... siamo un po nervosette oggi?
LUI non è stato all'altezza ieri sera?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe in Sicilia si cucina alla vecchia maniera, i pulentun soltanto con Hamburger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi ho fatto una di quelle mangiate che... ma ... ancora nessuna novità? non era a fine mese? Già ritardatario?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oggi ho fatto una di quelle mangiate che... ma ... ancora nessuna novità? non era a fine mese? Già ritardatario?



La ginecologa diceva a metà novembre, mia moglie invece a fine mese. la prossima settimana andiamo a fare l'ecografia, se è ancora podalico e lo spazio si è ridotto... si deciderà la data per il cesareo. 

Non ho mai visto un bambino muoversi così tanto.... sembra di guardare un'incontro di kick boxing..!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La ginecologa diceva a metà novembre, mia moglie invece a fine mese. la prossima settimana andiamo a fare l'ecografia, se è ancora podalico e lo spazio si è ridotto... si deciderà la data per il cesareo.
> 
> Non ho mai visto un bambino muoversi così tanto.... sembra di guardare un'incontro di kick boxing..!


il 3 cambia la luna, stai pronto.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il 3 cambia la luna, stai pronto.



Uhm...... ho letto qualcosa che interagisce tra luna e mestruazioni delle donna... fertilità ecc.. Beddamatri..! da gg 3 non si dorme più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm...... ho letto qualcosa che interagisce tra luna e mestruazioni delle donna... fertilità ecc.. Beddamatri..! da gg 3 non si dorme più.


non è qualcosa che interagisce... ci sono motivi fisici. Anche le maree dipendono dalla luna. 
Non che si partorisca SOLO con la luna nuova... ma quando sei a tiro, aiuta.
Tu per il 3 stai pronto, quando c'è la luna nuova in maternità fanno il tutto esaurito.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

*alla faccia mia*

Bella la vita eh....
Domani tutti a casa e io l unica stronza a lavorare. ..
Qui non e' festa...
Tacci loro....


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Bella la vita eh....
> Domani tutti a casa e io l unica stronza a lavorare. ..
> Qui non e' festa...
> Tacci loro....


Ma veramente pure io lavoro...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma veramente pure io lavoro...


non e' bank holiday in italia?


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come pasta e ceci una volta alla settimana  Mi ricordate tanto mia nonna : giovedì TRIPPA :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh dillo a Gas.... sai è lui quello di una certa età... fosse per me tutti i giorni!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E che cazzo te finisci di pranzare alle 16.00??


sei mai stato in Sicilia? 
in Sicilia si inizia a mangiare da 00:00 i cornetti appena sfornati, e si finisce a 00:00.......................... dell'indomani! :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una sola volta alla settimana?
> mi pare un poco... non so se riesco a resisterti per tanto tempo...
> tu sei come i cioccolatini... uno tira l'altro e, assaggiato uno......
> 
> SEI UNA GOLOSITA' arty::scopare:



 ecco ora mi piaci... :lipstick::danza::ballo::festa::tette:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Bella la vita eh....
> Domani tutti a casa e io l unica stronza a lavorare. ..
> Qui non e' festa...
> Tacci loro....


se ti rincuora io lavoro il 2 e il 3 novembre...  ma sono felice perchè sono il 30% in più in busta paga....


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che violenza... siamo un po nervosette oggi?
> LUI non è stato all'altezza ieri sera?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ieri sera Lui era con me....  non confondiamo le cose!!
Farfy è così perchè è all'asciutto per ora.... :rotfl::risata:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' bank holiday in italia?



direi di no...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> direi di no...


Ma come no luna...dai su...mi madre sta a casa domani..mio padre pure...tutti I miei amici che lavorano stanno a casa. ..il ponte!! Ecco come si diceva. ..


----------



## Ultimo (1 Novembre 2013)

Ngiorno bella gente..!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno bella gente..!


buongiorno a te :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Novembre 2013)

pochi e tinti...! :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> pochi e tinti...! :smile:


:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :triste::triste::triste:



Ma nel senso buono.. su su..

Che palle lavorare..


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma nel senso buono.. su su..
> 
> Che palle lavorare..



ma che lavori oggi??


----------



## Ultimo (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma che lavori oggi??


Chiffai giri u cuteddu ntà ferita? 

Si lavoro, sostituzione della collega che mi ha chiesto un piacere.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiffai giri u cuteddu ntà ferita?
> 
> Si lavoro, sostituzione della collega che mi ha chiesto un piacere.


nooooooo non mi permetterei mai :angelo:

in cosa consiste il tuo lavoro? nel creare spottò per Lui e Oscuro??


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

ma oggi non c'è nessuno...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> nooooooo non mi permetterei mai :angelo:
> 
> in cosa consiste il tuo lavoro? nel creare spottò per Lui e Oscuro??



Ma quando mai... sono loro che sfottono me. Sono tanto bravo io..!:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... sono loro che sfottono me. Sono tanto bravo io..!:smile:


non è colpa loro se il tuo è più piccolo del loro... sono solo realisti... :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... sono loro che sfottono me. Sono tanto bravo io..!:smile:


paposo...siamo in 2 a lavorare 
solidarieta per te


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> paposo...siamo in 2 a lavorare
> solidarieta per te


lavorate nello stesso ufficio?? ti ha raccomandata lui???


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> lavorate nello stesso ufficio?? ti ha raccomandata lui???


ovviamente no. a tutte e due le domande


----------



## Ultimo (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non è colpa loro se il tuo è più piccolo del loro... sono solo realisti... :carneval:


E c'hanno pure ragione. MI tocca soltanto subire. :infelice:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> paposo...siamo in 2 a lavorare
> solidarieta per te



Figliolosa bella...! siamo noi i veri lavoratori indefessi.. più fessi che indefessi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Figliolosa bella...! siamo noi i veri lavoratori indefessi.. più fessi che indefessi. :mrgreen:


mi sa che sei indefesso tu 
io non avevo scelta....qui non e' festa comunque.....si lavora tutti.....
sei tu il masochista :rotfl:

la mia giornata e' una merda totale con tanto di mosche che ronzano intorno....
a te come va?

tale padre tale figlia..


----------



## Ultimo (1 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi sa che sei indefesso tu
> io non avevo scelta....qui non e' festa comunque.....si lavora tutti.....
> sei tu il masochista :rotfl:
> 
> ...


E vabbè sono fesso e pure l'unico  

Va che..... noia..! ma appena finisco di lavorare mi ripiglio... ho tante cose da fare.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2013)

Dolce notte a tutti...
Vi auguro l arcobaleno...

Stasera mi sento cosi...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;Iz9LnuXNwMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz9LnuXNwMI[/video]


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

oggi si lavora.....


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2013)

:sbronza::sbronza::sbronza:che noia oggiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Novembre 2013)

che fine avete fatto tutti???


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

Buongiorno paposo
Tanti bacini...

Nacque?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno paposo
> Tanti bacini...
> 
> Nacque?



Ngiorno figliolosa :bacio ma perchè soltanto i cuochi possono baciare?)

Non ancora...... però bussa e scalcia... cerca l'uscita..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

Bounjours a toute le monde!!!!


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

avete fatto il bagno a mare ieri? stupendo, acqua trasparente, mare calmissimo e una calura estiva: fenomenale.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bounjours a toute le monde!!!!


Parra comu ti fici to matri...:carneval:


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bounjours a toute le monde!!!!


scusa ma non è scritto corretto: si scrive bongiur a tiut le mond. Scusami lo dico per te, non si sa mai nella vita ....


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimino, chi dici a panza?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa ma non è scritto corretto: si scrive bongiur a tiut le mond. Scusami lo dico per te, non si sa mai nella vita ....



Quando ci vuole ci vuole..! :up: 

Ecco perchè non la capivo.


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

certo, vogliono apparire ma poi la sostanza è quella che è. Menomale che siamo al clab e nessuno ci fa caso, però mè (mi pare si scriva così) sembrato giusto e corretto farlo notare, per lei, sintende.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Novembre 2013)

bongiur a tu le mond ge suì torné a le travaie (come imparo in fretta so proprio poliglotta :mrgreen


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bongiur a tu le mond ge suì torné a le travaie (come imparo in fretta so proprio poliglotta :mrgreen


brava, brava e brava. si vede che sei esperta con la lingua.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> brava, brava e brava. si vede che sei esperta con la lingua.


:bleble: tiè guarda qua!!!


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bleble: tiè guarda qua!!!


lo immaginavo.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno figliolosa :bacio ma perchè soltanto i cuochi possono baciare?)
> 
> Non ancora...... però bussa e scalcia... cerca l'uscita..! :mrgreen:


Oddio quindi manca proprio poco... 

E la signora madre sta bene??
Nn so perche solo I cuochi ma invedtighero'!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Miss, l'uomo che stende il braccio, voleva forse toccarti il culetto? e tu per tutta risposta hai preferito buttarti a mare, pergiunta con la paperella.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*

volevo farti notare che l'unica utente a cui mancavi tanto da piangere per la tua assenza ero io


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Miss, l'uomo che stende il braccio, voleva forse toccarti il culetto? e tu per tutta risposta hai preferito buttarti a mare, pergiunta con la paperella.


No.. mi sta dando la mano...perche mi segue ovunque vado....


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> volevo farti notare che l'unica utente a cui mancavi tanto da piangere per la tua assenza ero io


su questo non avevo dubbi, ma non capisco a cosa ti riferisci precisamente: forse mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dove sei?
> 
> :blu::triste::triste:





gas ha detto:


> lui, non ti degna nemmeno di uno sguardo, mi sa che è impegnatissimo   .... chissà con chi....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E guarda cosa insinuava Gas


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E guarda cosa insinuava Gas


lo fa appositamente per allontanarci. 

sai che non ti tradirei mai


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

m'allontano un attimo: panino crudo e svizzero. torno subito.


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> m'allontano un attimo: panino crudo e svizzero. torno subito.



Ciao

panino crudo e svizzero?

e che panino è? ... 

non mi sembra tanto buono ...  ...

sienne


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> volevo farti notare che l'unica utente a cui mancavi tanto da piangere per la tua assenza ero io


l'altro giorno hai detto la stessa cosa anche a me
oggi queste cose le dici a lui? 
:mrgreen:   :mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parra comu ti fici to matri...:carneval:


Mmhhh ok Bondi bischeri!!!!  novità cicciuzzo beddu? Cominci a sentire le contrazioni?


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'altro giorno hai detto la stessa cosa anche a me
> oggi queste cose le dici a lui?
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


gas, mi sa ca finiu a schifiu.


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gas, mi sa ca finiu a schifiu.


quel cavolo di panino ti è rimasto sullo stomaco? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa ma non è scritto corretto: si scrive bongiur a tiut le mond. Scusami lo dico per te, non si sa mai nella vita ....


Ops sorry.... Ehm... Sori :mrgreen:tu infierisci co stì bagni a mare


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

*Gas Lui*

Attenti a non incocciarvi... 

:corna::corna:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> l'altro giorno hai detto la stessa cosa anche a me
> oggi queste cose le dici a lui?
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Non è vero, trovami il post dove l'ho scritto
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:















Non vale publicare le numerose mail e mp che ci siamo scritti nel week:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo, vogliono apparire ma poi la sostanza è quella che è. Menomale che siamo al clab e nessuno ci fa caso, però mè (mi pare si scriva così) sembrato giusto e corretto farlo notare, per lei, sintende.


La mia sostanza equivale ad un Baba'.... Sire


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmhhh ok Bondi bischeri!!!!  novità cicciuzzo beddu? Cominci a sentire le contrazioni?



Giorno undici dopo l'ecografia ne sapremo di più ...


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

cosa posso farci se vivo su un'isola felice? 

ieri era estate. tette e culi in bella vista, anche qualche panza, per essere sincero. 

da te che tempo fa? piove, tira forte il vento, freddo? sono moooooooltooooo dispiaciuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bleble: tiè guarda qua!!!


Ciao tesoro come va? :bacio:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Attenti a non incocciarvi...
> 
> :corna::corna:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è vero, trovami il post dove l'ho scritto
> Non vale publicare le numerose mail e mp che ci siamo scritti nel week:mrgreen:



STRONZA.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La mia sostanza equivale ad un Baba'.... Sire



A me il Babà fa impazzire: il tuo che gusto è?


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

E' da un po di tempo a questa parte che ogni cosa si scrive in questo posto viene sempre interpretata, non da tutti fortunatamente, malamente, c'è sempre quel doppio senso a sfondo sessuale. Si può sapere che cazzo avete in testa? Non fate altro che pensare alla stessa cosa. Astinenza o cattiva qualità?


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

*private message Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> lo fa appositamente per allontanarci.
> 
> *sai che non ti tradirei mai*


 e quello che c'è stato tra noi cos'era?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e quello che c'è stato tra noi cos'era?


Il nulla


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il nulla


cosa non è chiaro di 
Private Message Lui???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e quello che c'è stato tra noi cos'era?


sciocchina, lo dico per tranquillizzarla, sai che preferisco te.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sciocchina, lo dico per tranquillizzarla, sai che preferisco te.


arty::danza:alco::lipstick::festa::tette: a stasera allora...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> STRONZA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhum... Malecon esplendida 1979


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> arty::danza:alco::lipstick::festa::tette: a stasera allora...



chiamo io appena sarò al solito posto.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rhum... Malecon esplendida 1979


mi sa che state diventando troppe.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> chiamo io appena sarò al solito posto.



perfetto, ma non diciamolo in giro.... :mexican:


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perfetto, ma non diciamolo in giro.... :mexican:


aspè devo dirti una cosa ........ "bella", meglio però in mp. mi dirai se t'è piaciuta.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

*Buttigghia ra nannòò!*

Mi stava venendo in testa un pensiero sublime, bello, fantastico, giocoso e voluttuoso..! 


Poi mi sono detto:- minchia..! se invito a a fare quello che avevo in testa succede un macello e gli uomini ne escono a pezzi..! 

Qual'era l'idea? di fare una foto alle mani e poi postarle..! :carneval: secondo me le giunzioni articolate delle dita non si vedrebbero per i troppo calli..! yeahhh..!


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stava venendo in testa un pensiero sublime, bello, fantastico, giocoso e voluttuoso..!
> 
> 
> Poi mi sono detto:- minchia..! se invito a a fare quello che avevo in testa succede un macello e gli uomini ne escono a pezzi..!
> ...


ma chi ti bivisit?


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sciocchina, lo dico per tranquillizzarla, sai che preferisco te.












:cell:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma chi ti bivisit?



:cincin2: vino rosso, i tannini allungano la vita..! poi se il vino è sardo .. mmmmmm è peno di tannini..!


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

*simy*

che facevi avvinghiata al palo? la lap?


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che facevi avvinghiata al palo? la lap?



quale palo, dove? :scared:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

*Scottadita*

Che sono? cazzia mia..! 


Carboncella.... un certo tipo di carne quale? cazzi mia..! gli si arrotola della cipolla, quale ? Cazzi mia..! la si mette sulla carboncella CALDISSIMA..! si prendono con le mani callose e si mangiano guardando la carboncella..! detto ciò vado a pranzo a cucinarli e mangiarli anche gettati nel sugo già pronto di ieri..Punto e a dopo..! 

Se non mi rivedete o rileggete o ecc ecc vuol dire che le dita si sono bruciate, o eventualmente ,me le ha rotte mio figlio che mangia più di me..! Bye bye.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :cell:


pettegola! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se non mi rivedete o rileggete o ecc ecc vuol dire che le dita si sono bruciate, o eventualmente ,me le ha rotte mio figlio che mangia più di me..! Bye bye.


pò siri macari ca nun ti viriemu picchì ti fa cacaredda e anche acido, ca mancu u bicarbunato t'hà putiri rari aiutu.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :cincin2: vino rosso, i tannini allungano la vita..! poi se il vino è sardo .. mmmmmm è peno di tannini..!


preferisco il bianco d'Alcamo...


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pettegola! :rotfl:


tutelo la mia amica


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tutelo la mia amica


non sarebbe meglio se ti tutelassi i cazziceddi tuoi?


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sarebbe meglio se ti tutelassi i cazziceddi tuoi?



no


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sarebbe meglio se ti tutelassi i cazziceddi tuoi?


LE spiace per me. Capisce che ho dato il mio cuore a un uomo che non lo merita


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> LE spiace per me. Capisce che ho dato il mio cuore a un uomo che non lo merita


tutti uguali tnt sono... dai dai che stasera sei con Gas... :mrgreen: quelle lacrime le sento finire ora.... aspè ma tagliavi la cipolla??? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tutti uguali tnt sono... dai dai che stasera sei con Gas... :mrgreen: quelle lacrime le sento finire ora.... *aspè ma tagliavi la cipolla*??? :rotfl:


shhhhhhhhhh

che magari ci ha creduto:mrgreen:






Ho passato l'intero week con Gas


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> LE spiace per me. Capisce che ho dato il mio cuore a un uomo che non lo merita


hai mai pensato che potrebbe tradirti, questa tua amica? fare tutto sto casino per un proprio tornaconto? sai cosa m'ha scritto in mp? te lo ha detto? secondo me non ne ha avuto il coraggio, eppure mi dice sempre che è ha finalmente trovato il momento giusto per dirti la verità. siete due vecchie zitelle, acide e mi fermo qui. 
*Per mia fortuna ho incontrato Scared. *


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai mai pensato che potrebbe tradirti, questa tua amica? fare tutto sto casino per un proprio tornaconto? sai cosa m'ha scritto in mp? te lo ha detto? secondo me non ne ha avuto il coraggio, eppure mi dice sempre che è ha finalmente trovato il momento giusto per dirti la verità. siete due vecchie zitelle, acide e mi fermo qui.
> *Per mia fortuna ho incontrato Scared. *


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> shhhhhhhhhh
> 
> che magari ci ha creduto:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ah se sapessero di come ce li giostriamo.... :carneval: shhhh tnt lo sappiamo solo tra noi


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

e per fortuna che mi sono fermato a vecchie zitelle acide perchè ne avrei avuto di roba da aggiungere.

il we con Gas. torna pure da lui, vecchia bbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai mai pensato che potrebbe tradirti, questa tua amica? fare tutto sto casino per un proprio tornaconto? sai cosa m'ha scritto in mp? te lo ha detto? secondo me non ne ha avuto il coraggio, eppure mi dice sempre che è ha finalmente trovato il momento giusto per dirti la verità. siete due vecchie zitelle, acide e mi fermo qui.
> *Per mia fortuna ho incontrato Scared. *


alco: :inlove:


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;_UGrjcAOXto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UGrjcAOXto[/video]


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> shhhhhhhhhh
> 
> che magari ci ha creduto:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


confermo 
è stato un w.e. bellissimo
al mare e con il tepore del sole...... :cooldue:


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> confermo
> è stato un w.e. bellissimo
> al mare e con il tepore del sole...... :cooldue:


l'ora più dolce prima di........


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> confermo
> è stato un w.e. bellissimo
> al mare e con il tepore del sole...... :cooldue:


il prossimo we sei mio....


perplesso ha detto:


> l'ora più dolce prima di........


tu l'altro we ancora....


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

ma scared, anche tu? un we con uno ed un we con l'altro? ma insomma, ma voi donne siete tutte delle Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip ed inoltre penso che siete anche delle biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip perchè non capite un cazzo e dite di essere innamorate ma poi alla fine prendete il biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip come se niente fosse e passate da una mbiiiiiiip all'altra con l'agilità di una cerbiatta svaccata. TroBiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip. Spero ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

e fu cosi che......


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> preferisco il bianco d'Alcamo...


Uhmm.. a sto punto meglio un vino corvo glicine. Sai fa caldo ancora. 

Conosco il bianco d'alcamo, molto buono ma non paragonabile a un glicine, soprattutto se lo trovi fresco d'annata.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro come va? :bacio:


ciao tesoro meglio, molto meglio, sono rientrata al lavoro oggi e sto 3D me gusta, vuoi un popcorn??? opcorn:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

*popcorn*

? che è? two corn a ritmo di pop ?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao tesoro meglio, molto meglio, sono rientrata al lavoro oggi e sto 3D me gusta, vuoi un popcorn??? opcorn:


Meglio così bellezza... Si grazie io offro patatine e bibite... Ma che è successo?!?! Lui è stato posseduto da una zitella isterica  scard che prenota week a raffica :carneval: perplesso che approva il week di Farfie con gas :singleeye: non ci sto capendo più nulla... Rewind


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

madam e monsier, signori e signore mr end mrssssssss picciotti e picciotti...! indovinate?


----------



## Lui (4 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> madam e monsier, signori e signore mr end mrssssssss picciotti e picciotti...! indovinate?


nasciu. anzi no, vai o bar.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2013)

Bravo ero al bar, mo vado a casa..! a mangiare


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

*che palle!*

ancora caldo, caldo e caldo. Nonostante stamane abbia piovuto, 15 o 20 minuti intensi, è tornato il sole più caldo di prima.

mi sa che dovrò tornare al mare anche questa domenica. 


Che palle.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Nuvolo, qua è nuvolo.

Non piove e se pioverà chissenefrega..! tanto ancora un mese di caldo vuole o non vuole ci sarà, è così punto e basta..! il mare? e bhe quello è ancora caldo, si sta meglio in acqua che fuori quando c'è quel venticello leggero, ma basta asciugarsi e sdraiarsi al sole siciliano.... 

seplusfacilestareinsicily..!


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

deve esserci qualche ...... (mettete ciò che vi rende meglio l'idea) ........... che cucchia. 

è nero da fare impressione ed il vento mi sta portando via il tetto. 

ci vorrebbe un cornetto napoletano.

minchia, l'invidia.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> deve esserci qualche ...... (mettete ciò che vi rende meglio l'idea) ........... che cucchia.
> 
> è nero da fare impressione ed il vento mi sta portando via il tetto.
> 
> ...


:fischio:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

*Le genovesi*

Croccanti fuori.... zucchero a velo palpabile e non.. dentro tanta dolcezza che sembra andare in contrasto con delle scaglie di cioccolato amaro e quella ricotta che si scioglie tra il palato... le labbra appena sporche di zucchero a velo.. Quell'aroma poi che sembra venire fuori..! ma cos'è? sembra curry ma non lo è... porca paletta c'è l'ho sulla punta della lingua in tutti i sensi.... mi sembra di stare in paradiso..!


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> deve esserci qualche ...... (mettete ciò che vi rende meglio l'idea) ........... che cucchia.
> 
> è nero da fare impressione ed il vento mi sta portando via il tetto.
> 
> ...



lo penso anche io, visto che piove anche a Roma oggi


----------



## Hellseven (5 Novembre 2013)

*Buongiorno !*

Tanto per sorridere :smile:


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tanto per sorridere :smile:
> 
> View attachment 7764



Ciao

bella ... no, simpatica ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :fischio:


*RICONOSCERSI E' UNA GRANDE VIRTU'.

*NON AGGIUNGO ALTRO.


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tanto per sorridere :smile:
> 
> View attachment 7764


altro che dieci e lode, avrebbero dovuto dare un nobel.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> altro che dieci e lode, avrebbero dovuto dare un nobel.



Ciao Lui

ehhh tu parli ... ma non conosci il mio compagno!

questa la riscrivo e gliela do!
lui stesso dice sempre, "donne come te, se ne possono tenere tranquillamente" ... 
non spendo e a rompere, ci ha pensato lui ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ancora caldo, caldo e caldo. Nonostante stamane abbia piovuto, 15 o 20 minuti intensi, è tornato il sole più caldo di prima.
> 
> mi sa che dovrò tornare al mare anche questa domenica.
> 
> ...


Buongiornooooooo.. Ok io domenica scendo da te tu sali da me... Scambio culturale :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiornooooooo.. Ok io domenica scendo da te tu sali da me... Scambio culturale :mrgreen:


L'importante è che non vi incrontiate


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiornooooooo.. Ok io domenica scendo da te tu sali da me... Scambio culturale :mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> L'importante è che non vi incrontiate


stavo dicendoti "non se ne parla proprio" ma visto l'apprensione di lei, suppongo tu sia da incontrare, quindi perchè no. dove ci incontriamo per scambiarci le chiavi?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> stavo dicendoti "non se ne parla proprio" ma visto l'apprensione di lei, suppongo tu sia da incontrare, quindi perchè no. dove ci incontriamo per scambiarci quindi le chiavi?


Io sono sicuramente da incontrare ma c'è un ma per me c'è un patto di non belligeranza tra me e Farfie... Quindi le chiavi le lascio a lei.. Quindi sai dove trovarle... :singleeye:Il bello di tutto sto teatrino è che mo' entra perpli e cazzia a me


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono sicuramente da incontrare ma c'è un ma per me c'è un patto di non belligeranza tra me e Farfie... Quindi le chiavi le lascio a lei.. Quindi sai dove trovarle... :singleeye:*Il bello di tutto sto teatrino è che mo' entra perpli e cazzia a me*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono sicuramente da incontrare ma c'è un ma per me c'è un patto di non belligeranza tra me e Farfie... Quindi le chiavi le lascio a lei.. Quindi sai dove trovarle... :singleeye:Il bello di tutto sto teatrino è che mo' entra perpli e cazzia a me


uffa che palle con sta Farfalla. Non posso più muovermi che voi subito farfy di qua farfy di la e che palle. 


sei da incontrare si o no. se si,  incontriamoci. 
e che palle.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> uffa che palle con sta Farfalla. Non posso più muovermi che voi subito farfy di qua farfy di la e che palle.
> 
> 
> sei da incontrare si o no. se si,  incontriamoci.
> e che palle.


Ma ancora perdi tempo con queste fanfarone?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> uffa che palle con sta Farfalla. Non posso più muovermi che voi subito farfy di qua farfy di la e che palle.
> 
> 
> sei da incontrare si o no. se si, incontriamoci.
> e che palle.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ancora perdi tempo con queste fanfarone?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Trattasi di solidarietà femminile.. Visto che è entrato ora per esempio tu e oscu' non sareste solidali tra di voi? No aspetta non trispondete.... Ciao belli :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ancora perdi tempo con queste fanfarone?:rotfl:


infatti, sono solamente chiacchiere e distintivo. io qua io la io su io giù e poi .................. che tristezzza, visto quante zeta, rafforzano, vorrebbero fare credere che sono le migliori amatrici del mondo ma mi sa che sono buone solo per fare l'amatriciana :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tanto per sorridere :smile:
> 
> View attachment 7764


Però, a mio modestissmo avviso: donna = persona = uomo = problemi, lo stesso...


----------



## Hellseven (5 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Però, a mio modestissmo avviso: donna = persona = uomo = problemi, lo stesso...


ma si, certo.
era carina l'idea :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

http://www.pianetamamma.it/video/da...che-si-scompiscia-con-le-bolle-di-sapone.html


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> infatti, sono solamente chiacchiere e distintivo. io qua io la io su io giù e poi .................. che tristezzza, visto quante zeta, rafforzano, vorrebbero fare credere che sono le migliori amatrici del mondo ma mi sa che sono buone solo per fare l'amatriciana :rotfl:


Mhaa io ho capito che sono giochini sterili,quindi mi son chiamato fuori!


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma si, certo.
> era carina l'idea :smile:


ma si certo cosa! Non esiste proprio.

Non capisco perchè tu debba, per educazione, dire sempre di si anche quando l'errore per non dire castoneria è lampante.


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaa io ho capito che sono giochini sterili,quindi mi son chiamato fuori!


devo riconoscere che hai più esperienza di me in queste cose e pertanto sono pronto a baciarti il culo.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

*udite udite*

senti da che pulpiti.....
i loro giochini sono sterili quanto i vostri....
e' la loro contro la vostra...
con l unica differenza che loro non criticano...invece voi rosicate perche vorreste di piu ma siccome non sapete chiedere.....
criticate....
basta chiedere, a volte....
me la dai davvero? cioe'...davvero davvero?? nella realta?
si - bene grazie...organuizziamoci
no - bon, ok, grazie lo stesso....


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> devo riconoscere che hai più esperienza di me in queste cose e pertanto sono pronto a baciarti il culo.


Tranquillo,perchè sto posto riserva pure piacevoli sorprese....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> senti da che pulpiti.....
> i loro giochini sono sterili quanto i vostri....
> e' la loro contro la vostra...
> con l unica differenza che loro non criticano...invece voi rosicate perche vorreste di piu ma siccome non sapete chiedere.....
> ...


Non ti riferisci a me vero?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> devo riconoscere che hai più esperienza di me in queste cose e pertanto sono pronto a baciarti il culo.





oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo,perchè sto posto riserva pure piacevoli sorprese....!



Siete tenerissimi.. bellissimi.. purpissimi..


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*

A clà fidati.....!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti riferisci a me vero?


ma fino a prova contraria.....pure tu hablas hablas....y entoces????
nada!

ahahah
bon....tu pero sei un bravo provocatore..ci sai fare...secondo me pure tu sei da culo!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma fino a prova contraria.....pure tu hablas hablas....y entoces????
> nada!
> 
> ahahah
> bon....tu pero sei un bravo provocatore..ci sai fare...secondo me pure tu sei da culo!



Gioca sporco lo spilungone ciolloso, è single (  ) E c'ha na voce da brivido, secondo me se la sente Lui.. mica gli bacia solo il culo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma fino a prova contraria.....pure tu hablas hablas....y entoces????
> nada!
> 
> ahahah
> bon....tu pero sei un bravo provocatore..ci sai fare...secondo me pure tu sei da culo!


Ma io sono provocatore perchè peso molto bene le mie interlocutrici,le mie provocazioni non sono sempre fine a se stesse,spesso sono fatte per osservare la reazione della provocata.Cara miss.....sei una brava ragazza...!


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gioca sporco lo spilungone ciolloso, *è single *(  ) E c'ha na voce da brivido, secondo me se la sente Lui.. mica gli bacia solo il culo.


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gioca sporco lo spilungone ciolloso, è single (  ) E c'ha na voce da brivido, secondo me se la sente Lui.. mica gli bacia solo il culo.


la prima gallina che canta è quella che ha fatto l'uovo ...................... e alla quale le brusc il cul, te capì, testina.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>



Non è libero?


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


minchia!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io sono provocatore perchè peso molto bene le mie interlocutrici,le mie provocazioni non sono sempre fine a se stesse,spesso sono fatte per osservare la reazione della provocata.Cara miss.....*sei una brava ragazza*...!


lo so! 
al giorno d'oggi e' motivo di gloria e virtu!

poi ognuno di noi ha la parte oscura...
io no sinceramente....che sono porca a letto non vuol dire avere il lato oscuro....ne tantomeno essere da culo...
in effetti....
che significa esattamente essere da culo?


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è libero?


Sai qualcosa che io non so ?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la prima gallina che canta è quella che ha fatto l'uovo ...................... e alla quale le brusc il cul, te capì, testina.


auahahauahaahahhaahahah

Quando vai al negozio e vuoi mangiare una gallina-pollo, gli dici mi dia un pollo o una gallina..! per fare chiarezza. solo questo. 
Ma il pollo chi è ? e la gallina chi è?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai qualcosa che io non so ?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


auahahaahahahaahah muoro..!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

Qua dentro minchia aò nun se po parlare..! :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma si certo cosa! Non esiste proprio.
> 
> Non capisco perchè tu debba, per educazione, dire sempre di si anche quando l'errore per non dire castoneria è lampante.


 Non vorrai scatenare una polemica sui sessi che potrebbe non concludersi mai più ....:mrgreen:
Doti diplomatiche: zero !:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua dentro minchia aò nun se po parlare..! :carneval:


E comunque non si sa mai....!Se dovesse succedere di tornare single.....sai quante chiappe sfrangiate?


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E comunque non si sa mai....!Se dovesse succedere di tornare single.....sai quante  *sfrangiate*?


:bleah:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E comunque non si sa mai....!Se dovesse succedere di tornare single.....sai quante chiappe sfrangiate?



Uhm non dirmi nulla, su questo argomento mi trovi veramente in uno stato che è meglio sorvolare, ahh se rinascessi..! vorrei nascere gemello..! uno che vive quello che sto vivendo e l'altro che vive da sfrangiatore di chiappe. :carneval: MA NUN SE Pò..! accontentiamoci. 

Hai notato che sembra quasi di essere sotto sorveglianza?


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai qualcosa che io non so ?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




me lo stavo chiedendo pure io :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

*non io*

Io vi ingoro totalmente!
amatevi e amateci....

va bene cosi


----------



## Lui (5 Novembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non vorrai scatenare una polemica sui sessi che potrebbe non concludersi mai più ....:mrgreen:
> Doti diplomatiche: zero !:rotfl:


diplomazia? con le donne.

madonna santa benedetta, Oscuro, ma lo senti questo? quasi quasi gli revoco la tessera del club. Diplomazia, con le donne. bisogna insegnarli tutto e subito prima che faccia la fine di bender.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io vi ingoro totalmente!
> amatevi e amateci....
> 
> va bene cosi


No..! assolutamente no, soprattutto a chi nell'animo riserva tanta bontà e tanto rispetto per chi ama. Ma i giochi sono questi e vanno giocati altrimenti si è fuori dagli schemi. Alcuni sanno starsene fuori per loro soggettività con la quale stanno bene o ci giocano moderatamente, altri no.

Ma figliolosa mia io sono qua a baciarti e stringerti forte. Il tempo come sempre sistema tutto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm non dirmi nulla, su questo argomento mi trovi veramente in uno stato che è meglio sorvolare, ahh se rinascessi..! vorrei nascere gemello..! uno che vive quello che sto vivendo e l'altro che vive da sfrangiatore di chiappe. :carneval: MA NUN SE Pò..! accontentiamoci.
> 
> Hai notato che sembra quasi di essere sotto sorveglianza?


Cosa dirti,non si sa mai....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*H7*



Lui ha detto:


> diplomazia? con le donne.
> 
> madonna santa benedetta, Oscuro, ma lo senti questo? quasi quasi gli revoco la tessera del club. Diplomazia, con le donne. bisogna insegnarli tutto e subito prima che faccia la fine di bender.


H7 è un signore!


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No..! assolutamente no, soprattutto a chi nell'animo riserva tanta bontà e tanto rispetto per chi ama. Ma i giochi sono questi e vanno giocati altrimenti si è fuori dagli schemi. Alcuni sanno starsene fuori per loro soggettività con la quale stanno bene o ci giocano moderatamente, altri no.
> 
> Ma figliolosa mia io sono qua a baciarti e stringerti forte. Il tempo come sempre sistema tutto.


ambe....dicevo io.....cioe' 2 settimane di adozione manco un bacio....stavo quasi per mettermi in contatto col telefono azzurro...
io gioco. ma solo quando il gioco si fa duro.


----------



## gas (5 Novembre 2013)

ngiorno


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ngiorno


alla buon ora


----------



## gas (5 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> alla buon ora


eheheheh
meglio tardi che mai
questa mattina c'è stato un ingorgo in ufficio :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ngiorno


ben svegliato


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

*che vuol dire*

fischiabotti?


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

buonanotte a tutti...


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> buonanotte a tutti...


di gia?
vai a fare la pennica?


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> di gia?
> vai a fare la pennica?


no, ma qui è un :blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla:maschile, che fa venì sonno... 


:canna::sbronza:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no, ma qui è un :blabla::blabla::blabla::blabla:maschile, che fa venì sonno...
> 
> 
> :canna::sbronza:


al club? o in generale?h
hai rosicatooooooo per qualcosa.....AMMETTILO!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

*Lui e oscuro*



Lui ha detto:


> infatti, sono solamente chiacchiere e distintivo. io qua io la io su io giù e poi .................. che tristezzza, visto quante zeta, rafforzano, vorrebbero fare credere che sono le migliori amatrici del mondo ma mi sa che sono buone solo per fare l'amatriciana :rotfl:


Uff bimbi belli si faccio bene pure l'amatriciana ... ,quindi ???!!:carneval: altroché io chiacchiere e distintivo !!! Tse' tse'


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uff bimbi belli si faccio bene pure l'amatriciana ... ,quindi ???!!:carneval: altroché io chiacchiere e distintivo !!! Tse' tse'


Io non so cucinare


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhaa io ho capito che sono giochini sterili,quindi mi son chiamato fuori!


Si si ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E comunque non si sa mai....!Se dovesse succedere di tornare single.....sai quante chiappe sfrangiate?


Oscuro tu c'hai un cuore di panna ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> diplomazia? con le donne.
> 
> madonna santa benedetta, Oscuro, ma lo senti questo? quasi quasi gli revoco la tessera del club. Diplomazia, con le donne. bisogna insegnarli tutto e subito prima che faccia la fine di bender.


:embolo:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so cucinare


Come non sai cucinare ?!?! Nevvero


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscuro tu c'hai un cuore di panna ... :mrgreen:


Si come no....!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come non sai cucinare ?!?! Nevvero


Giuro
Pasta al sugo 
bistecca
uova
risotti
e qui mi fermo


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Bene*



farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro
> Pasta al sugo
> bistecca
> uova
> ...


Allora quando sarà,apparecchia che ti mangio sul culo!...................................................Scherzo professore!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora quando sarà,apparecchia che ti mangio sul culo!...................................................Scherzo professore!


Sei veramente scemo ahahah


Lascia stare il professore che magari dorme


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Farfi*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sei veramente scemo ahahah
> 
> 
> Lascia stare il professore che magari dorme


Giuro che ci ho mangiato....!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no....!


Si si ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si ...


Dipende....!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro
> Pasta al sugo
> bistecca
> uova
> ...


Intanto non è così poco con i risotti ti puoi sbizzarrire .. Se ti servono ricette veloci o semplici chiedi pure :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende....!


 certo con chi se lo merita ...non sei certo sciocco


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

*Esimio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Allora quando sarà,apparecchia che ti mangio sul culo!...................................................Scherzo professore!


tenga conto che quello sotto la bistecca non è un tavolo.....occhio quando affonda 

il risotto invece mi ispira assai......


----------



## Caciottina (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tenga conto che quello sotto la bistecca non è un tavolo.....occhio quando affonda
> 
> il risotto invece mi ispira assai......


Da perplesso a permissivo?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro
> Pasta al sugo
> bistecca
> uova
> ...


povero marito e poveri figli...:smile::smile::smile:..
io anche da quel lato sono fortunato....perche'e'bravissima


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tenga conto che quello sotto la bistecca non è un tavolo.....occhio quando affonda
> 
> il risotto invece mi ispira assai......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a me oggi mi hai cazziato per lo scambio di chiavi o sei stato un tenerone ??? strapazzi solo i maschietti


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro che ci ho mangiato....!:rotfl:


cioccolata?:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Da perplesso a permissivo?


mmmhh non so credo che la permissività di perpli abbia dei limiti :mexican:


----------



## lolapal (5 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro
> Pasta al sugo
> bistecca
> uova
> ...


Farfi... anche questo ci accomuna un po'... aggiungerei "roba che va nel forno"...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> povero marito e poveri figli...:smile::smile::smile:..
> io anche da quel lato sono fortunato....perche'e'bravissima


Mio marito cucina benissimo 
Quindi non muoiono di fame


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> al club? o in generale?h
> hai rosicatooooooo per qualcosa.....AMMETTILO!!!


non posso rosicare questi maschi del club non combinano nulla.... ripeto è tutto un bla bla


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Da perplesso a permissivo?


nah. è un messaggio subliminale che l'esimio collega ha certamente recepito


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro
> Pasta al sugo
> bistecca
> uova
> ...


che tristezza.


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non posso rosicare questi maschi del club non combinano nulla.... ripeto è tutto un bla bla


Bla bla bla è quando diventerai balbuzziente per i colpi ricevuti. Verrai in Sicilia: preparati.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. è un messaggio subliminale che l'esimio collega ha certamente recepito


A me sembrava piu una concessione..


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A me sembrava piu una concessione..


concedere su cosa? non ha alcun diritto, come potrebbe concedere.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> concedere su cosa? non ha alcun diritto, come potrebbe concedere.


Nemmeno tu a quanto hai scritto nel privee....
Buongiorno. .


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti :smile:


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Nemmeno tu a quanto hai scritto nel privee....
> Buongiorno. .







Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti :smile:


il buongiorno si vede dal mattino. 

ciao, care.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Vero si vede dal mattino qui da me per ora nebbia che spero volga in sole....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che tristezza.


Secondo te perchè ti faccio il filo?
Ho capito che sai cucinare

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero si vede dal mattino qui da me per ora nebbia che spero volga in sole....


qua da me, come al solito, celo terso di un azzurro indescrivibile e un bel sole caldo. sempre la stessa storia. che palle.



farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè ti faccio il filo?
> Ho capito che sai cucinare
> 
> :mrgreen:


non dico nulla, in pubblico almeno.


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> qua da me, come al solito, celo terso di un azzurro indescrivibile e un bel sole caldo. sempre la stessa storia. che palle.
> 
> 
> 
> non dico nulla, in pubblico almeno.


Ragazzi io aspetto che mi dicano dove e quando,poi vediamo che fa bla bla e chi torna a casa sulla sedia a rotelle!


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi io aspetto che mi dicano dove e quando,poi vediamo che fa bla bla e chi torna a casa sulla sedia a rotelle!



DOVE E QUANDO

ho detto!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> DOVE E QUANDO
> 
> ho detto!:rotfl:


Con te poi ho un conto in sospeso..........................


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con te poi ho un conto in sospeso..........................



ricordati cortesemente che preferisco i contanti...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ricordati cortesemente che preferisco i contanti...:mrgreen:


Mi ricordo tutto...!


----------



## free (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ricordo tutto...!



vanno bene tutti assieme o anche uno per volta:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> vanno bene tutti assieme o anche uno per volta:mrgreen:


Una alla volta....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi io aspetto che mi dicano dove e quando,poi vediamo che fa bla bla e chi torna a casa sulla sedia a rotelle!


sei solo un chiaccherone.
Avanti, dài.
La  vogliamo vedere questa mano?
Dài, ti dico dove e quando... ma esserci.
Non funziona come l'altra volta che mi dai buca e poi il giorno dopo mi dici che hai la spalla che ti fa contatto col gomito, l'invasione delle cavallette e il tuo cane è posseduto da un alieno.
Forza.
Stavolta voglio i testimoni, non come quella volta che mi hai dato la punta sulla Casilina e mentre ti aspettavo ho conosciuto un sacco di gente, poi mi hai chiamato e hai detto che eri bloccato sul raccordo e di raggiungerti sull'Aurelia e c'era pure sciopero dei mezzi e quando sono arrivata e ti ho chiamato mi hai detto che mi avevi aspettato fino a un minuto prima ma poi era sopravvenuto un impegno urgente perchè il veterinario ti aveva chiamato per il cane che dopo aver espulso l'alieno chiedeva di te parlando spagnolo.
Quel giorno mi costò un paio di scarpe e ho ancora le stigmate per il tacco 12.
Prendi esempio da Lothar, lui sì che è un uomo di parola.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi io aspetto che mi dicano dove e quando,poi vediamo che fa bla bla e chi torna a casa sulla sedia a rotelle!


noi abbiamo gia un appuntamento...abbiamo anche fissato dove e quando.....


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei solo un chiaccherone.
> Avanti, dài.
> La  vogliamo vedere questa mano?
> Dài, ti dico dove e quando... ma esserci.
> ...


Ma sicura che ero io?


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> noi abbiamo gia un appuntamento...abbiamo anche fissato dove e quando.....


Ok!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sicura che ero io?


potrei mai confonderti con qualcun altro? Che fai mo, lo smemorato di Collegno????


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potrei mai confonderti con qualcun altro? Che fai mo, lo smemorato di Collegno????


quante chiacchiere e distintivi in questo luogo di perdizione. Sbri, al tuo posto, lo manderei a cagare, altro che sedia a rotelle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quante chiacchiere e distintivi in questo luogo di* perdizione*. Sbri, al tuo posto, lo manderei a cagare, altro che sedia a rotelle.


ma perdizione de che??? perdizione di tempo e basta, qua mi par d'essere in un convento di clausura, manco si fanno vedere!


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbri, sotto sotto, ....... 

è che tu hai accettato appuntamenti sbagliati da persone sbagliate, in luoghi Oscuro, scusa oscuri. Cosa t'aspettavi?



ma il testa di XXXXX di Ultimo, oggi, che fine ha fatto?


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potrei mai confonderti con qualcun altro? Che fai mo, lo smemorato di Collegno????


Io per te sono disposto anche a fare una figura di merda....!:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Sbri, sotto sotto, .......
> 
> è che tu hai accettato appuntamenti sbagliati da persone sbagliate, in luoghi Oscuro, scusa oscuri. Cosa t'aspettavi?
> 
> ...


nin zo.
Ma di 'sti tempi ogni giorno è buono, per cui... aspettiamo news.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io per te sono disposto anche a fare una figura di merda....!:mexican:


tu me stai a cojonà. 
Una povera donna di mezz'età, vergognati!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu me stai a cojonà.
> Una povera donna di mezz'età, vergognati!!!


Ti chiedo scusa...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa...!


ecco. Ricordatelo la prossima volta che sbocci con 've aspetto deqqua, ve aspetto dellà, ve faccio dessu, ve faccio deggiù'...
che poi una s'attizza, tu je dai buca(non te dico je molli er pacco che nun è er caso...) e lei porella ce resta appesa.
Un minimo di serietà, perbacco(cit.).


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Vabbè*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. Ricordatelo la prossima volta che sbocci con 've aspetto deqqua, ve aspetto dellà, ve faccio dessu, ve faccio deggiù'...
> che poi una s'attizza, tu je dai buca(non te dico je molli er pacco che nun è er caso...) e lei porella ce resta appesa.
> Un minimo di serietà, perbacco(cit.).


Vabbè cercherò di essere morigerato e non darò seguito a tutte le richieste che mi vengono fatte sul forum....!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Vado al bar.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar.


ah ma allora ci sei


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar.


no non puoi. e' chiuso.


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma allora ci sei


c'è c'è, purtroppo anche oggi: non hai letto il trattato filosofico pubblicato or ora?


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

*Miss, sai che t'hanno dedicato una canzone?*

tiè, arricrietti:



La incontrai per caso a Messina,
proveniva da Canicattì
prese posto sulla littorina,
che partiva gremita quel di
Al mio sguardo, ben chiaro e palese,
sorridendo rispose di sì
Allora io, col mio nobile inglese,
sottovoce le dissi così:

Miss, mia cara Miss,
io faccio il fesso
ma fesso non so'
Miss, mia dolce Miss
son genuflesso ai tuoi piedi però
Insisto e cantoti
quel canto che sai tu
il cantico dei cantici
"Nel blù dipinto di blù"
Miss, mia cara Miss,
faccio a scummessa
che tu sai già cos'è
Miss, mia cara Miss,
tu l'hai capito
io che voglio da te

Miss, mia cara Miss,
nu cuoppo allesse
io divento pe' te
Miss, mia dolce Miss,
scaveme a fossa
ca io moro pe tte
Perdonami se cantoti
quel canto che sai tu
il cantico dei cantici
"Nel blù dipinto di blù"
Miss, mia cara Miss,
faccio a scummessa
ca io mi sposo a tte
Miss, mia dolce Miss,
io voglio il bis e,
tu già sai di che.

La baciai, mi baciò; ci baciammo,
stretti stretti abbracciati così
per un'ora e tre quarti filammo
tutt'assieme sparò mezzodì
Or mi scrive una lettera al mese
e mi dice: «Mio caro mimì,
io rispondo al tuo nobile inglese
ma però nun riesco a capi'


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tiè, arricrietti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahaha
grazieeeeee!!!!!!

hai dato un buon risvolto alla mia giornata con questo piccolo gesto.....
che se un po ti conosco ci sta la coglionatura da qualche parte.....
ma!!! sei stato stracarino.... 

grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tiè, arricrietti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se non sbaglio è di Enzo Arbore


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

*mi piace proprio*

questa cosa che i maschietti si sentano per telefono...
che carini....
mi ispirate un sacco di disegni colorati....


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

*il salmone*

quanto fa bene?
io soffro di dipendenze da cibo....quando mangio ovviamente....
ultimamente, diciamo 3 mesi a questa parte e' toccato al salmone.....che prima di 2 anni fa non avevo mai mangiato in vita mia....anzi si, una volta e non mi era piaciuto...in siculia
oggi lo mangio tutti i giorni....a tutti i pasti....in tutte le salse...anzi no.....senza salse....nei modi piu semplici possibili...
pranzo: una porzione di sashimi con soya
merenda: un altra porzione di sashimi con soya
cena: o il filetto di salmone (trancio) in padella senza nulla, solo olio e limone, oppure il carpaccio di salmone sempre con limone....
tutti i giorni....non ho voglia di nient altro...
so che fa bene perche contiene omega 3 , ma cosi tanto puo far male? 
l anno scorso ero arrivata a mangiare 6 banane al giorno....per 2 mesi di fila.....
pensavo facessero bene e mi piacevano...
poi sono stata male invece...
non vorrei succedesse col salmone...
che ne sa qualcosa parli ....please


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar.


ke si dice al bar?


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quanto fa bene?
> io soffro di dipendenze da cibo....quando mangio ovviamente....
> ultimamente, diciamo 3 mesi a questa parte e' toccato al salmone.....che prima di 2 anni fa non avevo mai mangiato in vita mia....anzi si, una volta e non mi era piaciuto...in siculia
> oggi lo mangio tutti i giorni....a tutti i pasti....in tutte le salse...anzi no.....senza salse....nei modi piu semplici possibili...
> ...


In genere, mangiare sempre la stessa cosa fa male, perché il corpo ha bisogno di tante cose diverse che si trovano in cibi diversi... tranne per il riso. Sembra che si possa vivere benissimo mangiando solo riso.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> In genere, mangiare sempre la stessa cosa fa male, perché il corpo ha bisogno di tante cose diverse che si trovano in cibi diversi... tranne per il riso. Sembra che si possa vivere benissimo mangiando solo riso.


scusa lola...sono una tacchina....
mi sono espressa male...mangio si salmone tutti i giorni ma lo accompagno anche con verdure....
poi siccome ho tanti problemi di stomaco, tipo reflusso, colon irritabile ernia iatale, tante cose non le posso proprio mangiare...
il resto, prevalentemente lo alterno, ma il salmone resta una costante....
posso anche mangiare un po di salmone e un po di carne insieme, ma il salmone sempre....


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa lola...sono una tacchina....
> mi sono espressa male...mangio si salmone tutti i giorni ma lo accompagno anche con verdure....
> poi siccome ho tanti problemi di stomaco, tipo reflusso, colon irritabile ernia iatale, tante cose non le posso proprio mangiare...
> il resto, prevalentemente lo alterno, ma il salmone resta una costante....
> posso anche mangiare un po di salmone e un po di carne insieme, ma il salmone sempre....


OK, capito! 

Quei problemi di stomaco che hai tu sono una bella rottura: praticamente hai dimezzate le possibilità di una dieta variata.
Se hai un medico che ti segue o un nutrizionista, ti conviene chiedere se può essere dannoso avere un cibo costante. Comunque, il salmone è un pesce grasso, ma meglio quello che la cioccolata...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> OK, capito!
> 
> Quei problemi di stomaco che hai tu sono una bella rottura: praticamente hai dimezzate le possibilità di una dieta variata.
> Se hai un medico che ti segue o un nutrizionista, ti conviene chiedere se può essere dannoso avere un cibo costante. Comunque, il salmone è un pesce grasso, ma meglio quello che la cioccolata...


un rottura e' dire poco...ho la lista delle cose che posso mangiare:

carne rossa/bianca
pesce
verdure  - solo fagiolini insalata e asparagi - no pomodoro tassativamente)
frutta (no arance limoni fragole uva)
riso
pasta (poca)

la ciocccolata non mi piace


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> un rottura e' dire poco...ho la lista delle cose che posso mangiare:
> 
> carne rossa/bianca
> pesce
> ...


ma povera Miss. Già vivi nella culla della barbarie culinaria, poi hai anche la scelta ridotta... ma neanche formaggi?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma povera Miss. Già vivi nella culla della barbarie culinaria, poi hai anche la scelta ridotta... ma neanche formaggi?


no sono allergica al latte.
allergica alla rughetta
intollerante alla soya ma la uso lo stesso
e ho il favismo.....

e insaccati solo poco prosciutto crudo...niente salami porchette varie mortazze....nada....i fritti...che te lo dico a fare....

no guarda....a 25 anni capisci? infatti non vedo l ora di tornare a casa a natale, che mamma mi fa le cose buone.....


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non sbaglio è di Enzo Arbore


sbri (non trovo la faccina con le braccia cadute) :  di *Antonio Griffo Focas Flavio Angelo Ducas Comneno Porfirogenito Gagliardi De Curtis di Bisanzio*, più semplicemente Antonio De Curtis, meglio ancora Totò, il Marchese.

Sbri, chi collera ca mi rasti, screanzata.


----------



## lolapal (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no sono allergica al latte.
> allergica alla rughetta
> intollerante alla soya ma la uso lo stesso
> e ho il favismo.....
> ...


Oh mannaggia! Tesoro, sei messa maluccio!
Allora sei fin troppo sempre di buon umore! :smile:

:abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Oh mannaggia! Tesoro, sei messa maluccio!
> Allora sei fin troppo sempre di buon umore! :smile:
> 
> :abbraccio:




e pensa che io adoro mangiare.....
mi concolo cucinando 1001 cose per quello.... (il fidanzato)


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *tipo reflusso, colon irritabile ernia iatale, tante cose non le posso proprio mangiare
> *in questo caso devi prima dei pasti, anzi a stomaco vuoto, prendere qualcosa, tipo omeprazolo, eventualmente dopo i pasti malox o similari. Devi innazitutto eliminare caffè, sigarette, alcol, cibi acidi (arance limoni et simili) verdura crude a foglia larga, lattuga e varie, cioccolata, dolciumi tutti, insaccati.
> 
> *posso anche mangiare un po di salmone e un po di carne insieme
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *tipo reflusso, colon irritabile ernia iatale, tante cose non le posso proprio mangiare
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sbri (non trovo la faccina con le braccia cadute) : di *Antonio Griffo Focas Flavio Angelo Ducas Comneno Porfirogenito Gagliardi De Curtis di Bisanzio*, più semplicemente Antonio De Curtis, meglio ancora Totò, il Marchese.
> 
> Sbri, chi collera ca mi rasti, screanzata.


ti giuro. Mi pareva fosse quella di Totò che se non sbaglio aveva cantato anche in un film. Ma mi ha tratto in inganno il riferimento al 'Blu dipinto di blu', ho pensato che non poteva essere successiva alla canzone di Modugno. Poi mi ricordavo di averla sentita cantare da Arbore(le ha rivisitate tutte in effetti), e ho fatto la gaffe.
Imperdonabile, scusa.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ke si dice al bar?



Si mangia e si beve :mrgreen: un momento di relax dove la settimana enigmistica diventa un piacere comune.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si mangia e si beve :mrgreen: un momento di relax dove la settimana enigmistica diventa un piacere comune.


in poche parole... cazzeggio :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in poche parole... cazzeggio :smile:



Si, un bellissimo cazzeggio.

Dai vi do spunto per sfottermi, e non è una cosa nuova che faccio ma l'amico proprietario del bar assieme alla ragazza si prestano al gioco e..... insomma siamo diventati gay..! e le palpate al culo non ti dico...! si palpa anche altro ma insomma qua dentro direbbero.. ma cosa? Via alle danze.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, un bellissimo cazzeggio.
> 
> Dai vi do spunto per sfottermi, e non è una cosa nuova che faccio ma l'amico proprietario del bar assieme alla ragazza si prestano al gioco e..... insomma siamo diventati gay..! e le palpate al culo non ti dico...! si palpa anche altro ma insomma qua dentro direbbero.. ma cosa? Via alle danze.


ti fai passare per gay con il proprietario per farti toccare dalla ragazza .....


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Imperdonabile, scusa.


appunto, non ti perdonerò mai, mai, mai.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti fai passare per gay con il proprietario per farti toccare dalla ragazza .....


chiamalo scemo...


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> chiamalo scemo...


infatti...


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, un bellissimo cazzeggio.
> 
> Dai vi do spunto per sfottermi, e non è una cosa nuova che faccio ma l'amico proprietario del bar assieme alla ragazza si prestano al gioco e..... insomma siamo diventati gay..! e le palpate al culo non ti dico...! si palpa anche altro ma insomma qua dentro direbbero.. ma cosa? Via alle danze.


*sei un porco e non hai bisogno di fingere ciò che già sei.

*


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *sei un porco e non hai bisogno di fingere ciò che già sei.
> 
> *


vale anche per te....io penso che tu lo ami segretamente....
1) come a scuola....prendi in giro e sfrugugli perche ti piace
2) il posto migliore per nascondere e' dove tutti possono vedere


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vale anche per te....io penso che tu lo ami segretamente....
> 1) come a scuola....prendi in giro e sfrugugli perche ti piace
> 2) il posto migliore per nascondere e' dove tutti possono vedere


*STONZA! 
NON AGGIUNGO ALTRO.*
​


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *sei un porco e non hai bisogno di fingere ciò che già sei.
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Viri ca a lupara ca c'haiu unè doppietta ma tripletta..! 

Spiega tu, prima però alzati i causi 
*


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Viri ca a lupara ca c'haiu unè ('n è *questo è il modo giusto di scriverlo*) doppietta ma tripletta..!
> 
> Spiega tu, prima però alzati i causi
> *


cosa vuoi che ti spieghi? *non puoi far finta di essere ciò che già sei*. è semplicemente italiano. 
vuoi che lo traduca in arabo?
لا يمكنك أدعي أن يكون ما كنت بالفعل
​


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> appunto, non ti perdonerò mai, mai, mai.


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

vorrei un consiglio su come far bene le polpette. Qualcuna o uno, può aiutarmi. gracias


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei un consiglio su come far bene le polpette. Qualcuna o uno, può aiutarmi. gracias


... il segreto... sniff... è ... sniff sniff... nella mortadella


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei un consiglio su come far bene le polpette. Qualcuna o uno, può aiutarmi. gracias



Ciao Lui

che tipo di polpette?

carne macinata? ...
polpette di riso?
ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei un consiglio su come far bene le polpette. Qualcuna o uno, può aiutarmi. gracias


io io io!!!!
allora.
tante polpette:

1 kg e mezzo di macinato 
1 etto di mortazza
2 uova
pan grattato
noce moscata 
mollica di pane
latte

mischia tutto insieme aparte il pan grattato....amalgama bene....fai le palline di polpette
poi le rolli nel pangrattato...e via in padella con un filo d olio....
sbri....ho detto bene?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io io io!!!!
> allora.
> tante polpette:
> 
> ...


bravissima, io metto la ricotta e il pan grattato invece di mollica e latte ma vanno benissimo.
La noce moscata... se piace.
Ma tu... non le puoi mangiare


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravissima, io metto la ricotta e il pan grattato invece di mollica e latte ma vanno benissimo.
> La noce moscata... se piace.
> Ma tu... non le puoi mangiare


Poi ti passo la ricetta di un paio di varianti vegetariane


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... il segreto... sniff... è ... sniff sniff... nella mortadella


è inutile tentare di ricostruire: tiè, asciugai le lacrime, soffiati il naso.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravissima, io metto la ricotta e il pan grattato invece di mollica e latte ma vanno benissimo.
> La noce moscata... se piace.
> Ma tu... non le puoi mangiare


lo so pero mamma mi ha insegnato lo stesso....
e le faccio spesso a quello.....
cosi mi continuo a esrcitare per quando avro i figli.....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io io io!!!!
> allora.
> tante polpette:
> 
> ...


. error..!


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Poi ti passo la ricetta di un paio di varianti vegetariane


maronna santissima, che ciofeca. 

simy, ...................................... vegetariano: e ch'è, simmu malati?


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> . error..!


qualche aglio sminuzzato?

p.s. ma che hai fatto? error.: che è?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualche aglio sminuzzato?
> 
> p.s. ma che hai fatto? error.: che è?



Avevo scritto di aggiungere del latte che ammorbidisce e cambia un po il sapore. Poi mi sono accorto che lo aveva scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vorrei un consiglio su come far bene le polpette. Qualcuna o uno, può aiutarmi. gracias


Anche tu con le polpette?
Ma io posso perdere due uomini solo perchè una sbriciolata qualsiasi sa cucinare?


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

a clà, queste le polpette non sanno come farle, ascolta me, fidati. 

A mortadella e niente pecorino, niente aglio, niente prezzemolo: ma che XXXXX di polpette sono? 

io proprio vorrei sapere cosa mangiano fuori dalla sicilia, già in calabria sono messi maluccio, meglio in puglia, poi, più sali peggio è. Tutto insipido, senza amore, poco gustoso, na schifezza.


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche tu con le polpette?
> Ma io posso perdere due uomini solo perchè una sbriciolata qualsiasi sa cucinare?


buongiorno. 

Stai tranquilla che se continua così, finisce che decido di fare la fame.

ma, fammi capire: DUE UOMINI?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a clà, queste le polpette non sanno come farle, ascolta me, fidati.
> 
> A mortadella e niente pecorino, niente aglio, niente prezzemolo: ma che XXXXX di polpette sono?
> 
> io proprio vorrei sapere cosa mangiano fuori dalla sicilia, già in calabria sono messi maluccio, meglio in puglia, poi, più sali peggio è. Tutto insipido, senza amore, poco gustoso, na schifezza.


senti, a coso ripassato in padella...se fai un salto da ste parti o quando sono a roma sei invitato a cena a casa mia...
ne riparliamo li...
un tacchino da combattimento sei....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno.
> 
> Stai tranquilla che se continua così, finisce che decido di fare la fame.
> 
> ma, fammi capire: *DUE UOMINI*?


Ops


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a clà, queste le polpette non sanno come farle, ascolta me, fidati.
> 
> A mortadella e niente pecorino, niente aglio, niente prezzemolo: ma che XXXXX di polpette sono?
> 
> io proprio vorrei sapere cosa mangiano fuori dalla sicilia, già in calabria sono messi maluccio, meglio in puglia, poi, più sali peggio è. Tutto insipido, senza amore, poco gustoso, na schifezza.



Che dirti? a me le polpette non piacciono proprio perchè nessuno le sa fare, c'è dietro tanta di quell'accortezza nel farle che sembra quasi una magia averne qualcuna da mangiare con gusto.

Di certo io non gli metterei la mortadella, nè il pecorino, forse il parmigiano per dare consistenza credo che la base sia il latte soltanto, molto aglio del pepe e del sale, probabilmente qualche tipo particolare di sale, perchè nel momento in cui metti il sale va in contrasto con tutto, forse è meglio non mettere il sale e gustarsi il pepe il latte di sottofondo e l'aglio e il prezzemolo che mmmmm se manca non è polpetta. Che sbaglio?


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ops


oggi hai scritto poco ma questo poco è già tanto.

fammi una cortesia: se mi dovessi incontrare, fai finta di non conoscermi. è chiaro il concetto.


stammi bene.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

*Invece*

Mi piacerebbe conoscere il procedimento giusto per cucinare la ricotta.

Intendo quella ricotta si trova nella formina e che per qualche minuto viene messa nel freezer poi tagliata a fette , latte farina ..... se sapete mi ricordate il tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qua da me, come al solito, celo terso di un azzurro indescrivibile e un bel sole caldo. sempre la stessa storia. che palle.
> 
> 
> 
> non dico nulla, in pubblico almeno.


tanto prima o poi si fa a cambio :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che sbaglio?


no, no, hai perfettamente ragione. e di quelle nel sugo, che ne pensi? mariiiiiiiiaaaaa chi fami.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

*Aò*

entro stanotte..! la voglio fare stasera..! grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, no, hai perfettamente ragione. e di quelle nel sugo, che ne pensi? mariiiiiiiiaaaaa chi fami.



Mariiiaaaaa! minchia zittuti...! ora so che fare domenica..! evvai..! ci sono un mucchio di cose da cucinare ma porca paletta scordo sempre..! Sono buoneeeeee da togliere il fiato..! si squagliano in bocca..


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei solo un chiaccherone.
> Avanti, dài.
> La  vogliamo vedere questa mano?
> Dài, ti dico dove e quando... ma esserci.
> ...


Ma allora è recidivo  A me ha lasciato ferma fino a mezzanotte  ... Alla fine me son persa tutte e due le scarpine :singleeye: Altro che cenerentola :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè cercherò di essere morigerato e non darò seguito a tutte le richieste che mi vengono fatte sul forum....!


Ma che c'hai i conti aperti come il pizzicagnolo ?!?!:singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma allora è recidivo  A me ha lasciato ferma fino a mezzanotte  ... Alla fine me son persa tutte e due le scarpine :singleeye: Altro che cenerentola :carneval:



Ringrazia u signuri ca un pirdisti i mutanni..! e non traduco.:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a clà, queste le polpette non sanno come farle, ascolta me, fidati.
> 
> A mortadella e niente pecorino, niente aglio, niente prezzemolo: ma che XXXXX di polpette sono?
> 
> io proprio vorrei sapere cosa mangiano fuori dalla sicilia, già in calabria sono messi maluccio, meglio in puglia, poi, più sali peggio è. Tutto insipido, senza amore, poco gustoso, na schifezza.


tu cucina il pesce che ti viene bene. Il pecorino mettilo nelle polpette di melanzane, l'aglio e il resto pure.
Prova a farle come dico io una volta, poi mi sai dire.


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> entro stanotte..! la voglio fare stasera..! grazie :mrgreen:


bravo, dacci dentro. Un trucco, il macinato non lo fare troppo macinare, più è grosso di taglio, più è buono. sarebbe meglio se lo tagliassi tu a casa ma capisco che è dispendioso a livello di tempo. cambia tutto il gusto della polpetta.


ma loro che cazzo ne sanno?  mi raccomando, che resti tra noi. 

hai presente il salame fatto in casa, tagliato a pezzetini con il coltello anzichè macinato? è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu cucina il pesce che ti viene bene. Il pecorino mettilo nelle polpette di melanzane, l'aglio e il resto pure.
> Prova a farle come dico io una volta, poi mi sai dire.


non se ne parla neanche.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu cucina il pesce che ti viene bene. Il pecorino mettilo in culo. nelle polpette di melanzane, l'aglio e il resto pure.
> Prova a farle come dico io una volta, poi mi sai dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che dirti? a me le polpette non piacciono proprio perchè nessuno le sa fare, c'è dietro tanta di quell'accortezza nel farle che sembra quasi una magia averne qualcuna da mangiare con gusto.
> 
> Di certo io non gli metterei la mortadella, nè il pecorino, forse il parmigiano per dare consistenza credo che la base sia il latte soltanto, molto aglio del pepe e del sale, probabilmente qualche tipo particolare di sale, perchè nel momento in cui metti il sale va in contrasto con tutto, forse è meglio non mettere il sale e gustarsi il pepe il latte di sottofondo e l'aglio e il prezzemolo che mmmmm se manca non è polpetta. Che sbaglio?


zitto tu.
L'uovo in camicia e i tortellini rana con la panna al salmone mica me li scordo.
Sei quasi peggio di mia suocera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non se ne parla neanche.


e allora hai paura di confrontarti.
tzè.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> zitto tu.
> L'uovo in camicia e i tortellini rana con la panna al salmone mica me li scordo.
> Sei quasi peggio di mia suocera.


auhauahahhahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


>


... str... non posso ridere..


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e allora hai paura di confrontarti.
> tzè.


no, ho solo paura d'avvelenarmi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... str... non posso ridere..



:ballo: Io si.. leggi la firma.!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (6 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :ballo: Io si.. leggi la firma.!:mrgreen:


Ultimoclaudiacheo, io non posso perdere il mio tempo prezioso qua. 
ti saluto. vieni via anche tu.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimoclaudiacheo, io non posso perdere il mio tempo prezioso qua.
> ti saluto. vieni via anche tu.



Si, saluto anch'io va. 

Aufidesen.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2013)

*Polpette di carne*

250 grammi circa di carne di manzo, 250 grammi di carne  di maiale ( magro), 100 grammi di prosciutto crudo ( puoi aggiungere 100 grammi di mortadella si ti piace ) 50 grammi di pecorino e 50 grammi di parmigiano ovviamente grattugiati, 2 uova, 1/2 spicchio di aglio ( se ti piace), mollica di pane ( buono e leggermente raffermo) sale e pepe e si ti piace puoi aggiungere prezzemolo o maggiorana tritati finemente. Bagna il pane con il latte e in una ciotola mescola tutto comando un impasto  omogeneo, con le mani fai delle piccole polpette che puoi o friggere leggermente sull'olio e poi ripassare in una pentola di coccio con sugo di pomodoro o cuocere direttamente nella pentola di coccio con sugo di pomodor, buon appetito


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

*Buongiorno*

Buongiorno a tutti . Nel caso doveste aprire e chiudere 3D ( o. DDD come scrive Lui)  a raffica potreste portarmi una mappa orientativa? La richiesta e legittima vista che sono rinco :44:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti . Nel caso doveste aprire e chiudere 3D ( o. DDD come scrive Lui)  a raffica potreste portarmi una mappa orientativa? La richiesta e legittima vista che sono rinco :44:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Mahh.. mi ero detto, ok..! sta arrivando l'autunno..!

Ma manco per la minchia sta arrivando..! 

Dico autunno eh..! siamo a novembre e checchezz.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 250 grammi circa di carne di manzo, 250 grammi di carne di maiale ( magro), 100 grammi di prosciutto crudo ( puoi aggiungere 100 grammi di mortadella si ti piace ) 50 grammi di pecorino e 50 grammi di parmigiano ovviamente grattugiati, 2 uova, 1/2 spicchio di aglio ( se ti piace), mollica di pane ( buono e leggermente raffermo) sale e pepe e si ti piace puoi aggiungere prezzemolo o maggiorana tritati finemente. Bagna il pane con il latte e in una ciotola mescola tutto comando un impasto omogeneo, con le mani fai delle piccole polpette che puoi o friggere leggermente sull'olio e poi ripassare in una pentola di coccio con sugo di pomodoro o cuocere direttamente nella pentola di coccio con sugo di pomodor, buon appetito


tu si che sei una donna da sposare. 
:bacio:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

buongionno a tutti sia lonchi ca cutti. pi dilla pulita, ciau a minchia cacata.

sempri cauru, ma comu minchia si pò campari cussì, sempre ca cammisedda, mai na minchia di giacca, figuramini u pastranu. bedda matri santissima, ma u friddu quannu cazzu ha beniri, mai? chiu sugnu stancu ri mittirimi sempri li stissi robi da aprili di l'annu scussu, miiiii, sempri i stissi maglietti e li stissi pantaluna da stati. 

spiramu ca lu signuri mi senti.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*ciao*

Chi mi bacia il culo?dove sono le fanfarine del forum?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongionno a tutti sia lonchi ca cutti. pi dilla pulita, ciau a minchia cacata.
> 
> sempri cauru, ma comu minchia si pò campari cussì, sempre ca cammisedda, mai na minchia di giacca, figuramini u pastranu. bedda matri santissima, ma u friddu quannu cazzu ha beniri, mai? chiu sugnu stancu ri mittirimi sempri li stissi robi da aprili di l'annu scussu, miiiii, sempri i stissi maglietti e li stissi pantaluna da stati.
> 
> spiramu ca lu signuri mi senti.





oscuro ha detto:


> Chi mi bacia il culo?dove sono le fanfarine del forum?



Che cosa strana.... scrive uno e poi l'altro... Mah.!


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che cosa strana.... scrive uno e poi l'altro... Mah.!


Però potresti baciarmi il culo anche tu in segno di riverenza e cazzo!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però potresti baciarmi il culo anche tu in segno di riverenza e cazzo!



Dovresti metterti con le chiappe di fuori e a novanta..! sapendo del bigattino che mi ritrovo avresti il coraggio?


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che cosa strana.... scrive uno e poi l'altro... Mah.!


certo, tu eri indaffarato a fare il gay con il ragazzo del bar. 

*PURPU
*​


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo, tu eri indaffarato a fare il gay con il ragazzo del bar.
> 
> *PURPU
> *​


Eh ma noi agiamo tocchiamo palpiamo...  ti dirò, c'ha due chiappe belle sode... il resto è mollaccio :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Dovresti metterti con le chiappe di fuori e a novanta..! sapendo del bigattino che mi ritrovo avresti il coraggio?


Vabbè,pensavo di iscrivermi ad altro forum,un pò più piccante,magari forumiste zoccole,e adrenalina a fiumi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,pensavo di iscrivermi ad altro forum,un pò più piccante,magari forumiste zoccole,e adrenalina a fiumi cosa ne pensate?



Uhmm.. no..! è troppo facile. Non ci sono più le zocc ops le donne di una volta, ora la danno a tignitè :carneval: non c'è più piacere :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

infatti: qui sono tutte scialbe e bla bla bla bla.

ti ricordi di quel forum che ci presentò Quibb, come si chiamava, quello delle romanticherie, come cazzo era, l'anno scorso. 

cazzo l'età.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma noi agiamo tocchiamo palpiamo... ti dirò, c'ha due chiappe belle sode... il resto è mollaccio :mrgreen:


ma il culo alla cassiera, lo hai toccato? spero che parlando della categoria non si offenda qualcuno. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm.. no..! è troppo facile. Non ci sono più le zocc ops le donne di una volta, ora la danno a tignitè :carneval: non c'è più piacere :incazzato:


Io mi sono rotto i coglioni....mi sa tanto che qui ci verrò sempre meno....!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

*Scenetta familiare*

Cena.

Si parla di ragazze e di una in particolare che vidi in foto su FB, foto di una amica di mio figlio.

Tutto parte dalla cucina e dall'esigenza che mostra mio figlio nell'esigere sempre una cucina assolutamente non semplice. Quindi parto in quarta e comincio a sfotterlo dicendogli: compà ma quando andrai dalla suocera gli domanderai se la salsa di pomodoro è fresca ? compà ma alla zita gli dirai che deve essere fresca e gli devi mettere le melanzane fresche e fritte prima? compà ma se la salsa non è fresca e non ci sono le melanzane te la mangi oppure gli dici NO ora non mangio e me ne vadoo..! compà ma se la zita viene qua lo sai che t'attacchi e cucini tu e ti lavi pure i piatti? compà lo sai che poi la mamma la mette all'opera e gli fa lavare i piatti e gli fa tenere il neonato ? compà ma il seno è grosso? compà ma ti l'hai mai minatu?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma il culo alla cassiera, lo hai toccato? spero che parlando della categoria non si offenda qualcuno. :rotfl:



In tutta sincerità, mi dici come cazzo potrei toccarglielo se non siamo soli..! mica è semplice eh.! cretino..!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sono rotto i coglioni....mi sa tanto che qui ci verrò sempre meno....!


Bhe c'hai pure ragione "sul venire"


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

sempre i doppi sensi in qualunque cosa si dica! 

per questo ogni tanto succede un casino.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Per la gioia di qualcuno e il dispiacere di altri, ho riaperto la cucina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Per la gioia di qualcuno e il dispiacere di altri, ho riaperto la cucina.


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Per la gioia di qualcuno e il dispiacere di altri, ho riaperto la cucina.



Che bello.. vado ad aprire il cesso io....


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu si che sei una donna da sposare.
> :bacio:


ora me la segno...
donna da sposare, una che cucina... rimitivo:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ora me la segno...
> donna da sposare, una che cucina... rimitivo:


Certo, per il resto ha me


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo, per il resto ha me


:rotfl: e poi ci si domanda perchè uno si sposa per farsi l'amante, ci si sposa la colf per far il resto con le altre.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo, per il resto ha me


e non solo


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e non solo


dai non glielo dire...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e non solo


Sai come la penso, l'importante che ci sia "anche" io.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ora me la segno...
> donna da sposare, una che cucina... rimitivo:



No sarebbe limitativo so fare ben altro.... Comunque prova ad impastare il pane in una mise sexi quando c'è il tuo lui vedrai che ne esce qualcosa di buono... Tse... Tse... Stiam mica a pettinar le bambole :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2013)

Quannu a vutti si sta pi ghinchiri è megghiu alluntanarisi, minni vaiu o bar.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No sarebbe limitativo so fare ben altro.... *Comunque prova ad impastare il pane in una mise sexi *quando c'è il tuo lui vedrai che ne esce qualcosa di buono... Tse... Tse... Stiam mica a pettinar le bambole :carneval:



potrei anche innamorarmi di te. fai attenzione.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

*l'ora e' tarda*

molto tarda


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai come la penso, l'importante che ci sia "anche" io.


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> molto tarda


per cosa? dove cazzo sei stat tutto il giorno?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per cosa? dove cazzo sei stat tutto il giorno?


a lavorare....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> potrei anche innamorarmi di te. *fai attenzione*.


Bel consiglio , bravo

:clava:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

di che avete parlato tutto il giorno?
ditemi dai...
dove sta il mio paposo?


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bel consiglio , bravo
> 
> :clava:


tu, si proprio tu, rompi sempre le uova nel paniere. 

la vuoi smettere? c'è chi legge e crede. 

noi due cosa abbiamo da spartire, dillo una volta per tutte a tutte/i. 

CAZZO.

e fai presto che devo andare ad un appuntamento.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No sarebbe limitativo so fare ben altro.... Comunque prova ad impastare il pane in una mise sexi quando c'è il tuo lui vedrai che ne esce qualcosa di buono... Tse... Tse... Stiam mica a pettinar le bambole :carneval:


perchè vuoi metter quando gli dici "amore è pronto..."ma non c'è il solito piatto ad aspettarlo... capisci a me...


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo, per il resto ha me


per stirare le camicie,dici?  sì certo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perchè vuoi metter quando gli dici "amore è pronto..."ma non c'è il solito piatto ad aspettarlo... capisci a me...


Tu unisci un'ottima cucina con un uso del cibo seduttivo poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu unisci un'ottima cucina con un uso del cibo seduttivo poi ne riparliamo


basta che poi qui ci chiedono di cucinare per loro... :rotfl: e conoscendoli nn solo per il cibo


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> basta che poi qui ci chiedono di cucinare per loro... :rotfl: e conoscendoli nn solo per il cibo


In quel caso l'affermazione : ho fame !!! Assumerebbe più interpretazioni :mrgreen: Buongiorno


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

*buongiorno.*

in effetti un po di languore c'è. hai ragione. capisco che è mattina presto, ma che posso farci, allo stomaco  non si comanda.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Buondi!


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buondi!


nuvolo ed uggioso? sempre così li? qua è impressionante, quest'anno più degli altri. C'è che poi il freddo arriva all'improvviso, nel giro di pochissimi giorni passiamo dall'estate all'inverno.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Buongiorno mondo..!

Ngiorno figliolosa beddra...! :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in effetti un po di languore c'è. hai ragione. capisco che è mattina presto, ma che posso farci, allo stomaco  non si comanda.



Testina, mi dai qualche spunto per cucinare la murena? Mi servirebbe uno spunto tipo per la frittura. La maniera per cucinarla in brodo la conosco, brodo da usare anche per la pasta gnam..! 

Muoviti o ti mando a fancul e cerco su google .


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

> [video=youtube;paDIXAVFRPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paDIXAVFRPQ[/video]


Pezzone


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nuvolo ed uggioso? sempre così li? qua è impressionante, quest'anno più degli altri. C'è che poi il freddo arriva all'improvviso, nel giro di pochissimi giorni passiamo dall'estate all'inverno.


Si tempo orribile. 6 gradi. Pioviggina e tira vento...
Beato te


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno mondo..!
> 
> Ngiorno figliolosa beddra...! :bacio:


Papooooooooso mio bello buongiorno a te:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Papooooooooso mio bello buongiorno a te:smile:


Ieri sera al mare 18 gradi..! si stava bene anche in camicia soltanto. Caldo, caldo caldo. Caldo. 


.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri sera al mare 18 gradi..! si stava bene anche in camicia soltanto. Caldo, caldo caldo. Caldo.
> 
> 
> .


Basta con l adozione a distanza.....voglio venire li...al caldooooooo


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Testina, mi dai qualche spunto per cucinare la murena? Mi servirebbe uno spunto tipo per la frittura. La maniera per cucinarla in brodo la conosco, brodo da usare anche per la pasta gnam..!
> 
> Muoviti o ti mando a fancul e cerco su google .


la murena fritta? non saprei. mai mangiata. spinala come sempre, sai come si fa? poi la fai a fette la impani nella farina e la friggi, però non è un pesce da fare fritto, per le caratteristiche proprie delle carni. meglio al carbone. ma falla in brodo e ti ci mangi nu beddu paittu ri spaghetti, ca t'arricrì.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la murena fritta? non saprei. mai mangiata. spinala come sempre, sai come si fa? poi la fai a fette la impani nella farina e la friggi, però non è un pesce da fare fritto, per le caratteristiche proprie delle carni. meglio al carbone. ma falla in brodo e ti ci mangi nu beddu paittu ri spaghetti, ca t'arricrì.


Fritta in quella maniera lo immaginavo. della carbonella non sapevo, cioè?

Ne ho due, una di 400 grammi che farò in brodo, l'altra di quasi 4 chili circa.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Ragazzi*

Ragazzi buon giorno!Devo fare i miei complimenti a MISS,FIAMMETTA e SCARE.Queste si che sono donne da culo.Che personalità,che grinta,che temperamento,tanto di cappella!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fritta in quella maniera lo immaginavo. della carbonella non sapevo, cioè?
> 
> Ne ho due, una di 400 grammi che farò in brodo, l'altra di quasi 4 chili circa.


quattro kg? bellissima. ma sai pulirla dalle lische? sai come fare? 
ho letto in giro, perchè sinceramente qui si mangia solo in brodo o zuppa. per farla fritta e buona la devi dopo averla pulita e tagliata a fette mettere a bagno con succo di limone per un paio d'ore, poi impani e friggi a fuoco molto alto.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi buon giorno!Devo fare i miei complimenti a MISS,FIAMMETTA e SCARE.Queste si che sono donne da culo.Che personalità,che grinta,che temperamento,tanto dcappella!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


A proposito di cappelle cucino benissimo i funghi... Ari giorno... Stamattina dovevo fare analisi e quindi dopo il digiuno mi son sparata cappuccino e maritozzo con panna :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quattro kg? bellissima. ma sai pulirla dalle lische? sai come fare?
> ho letto in giro, perchè sinceramente qui si mangia solo in brodo o zuppa. per farla fritta e buona la devi dopo averla pulita e tagliata a fette mettere a bagno con succo di limone per un paio d'ore, poi impani e friggi a fuoco molto alto.



Perfetto.

Penso che per togliere la lisca si tagli come a voler tagliare il filetto, quindi si avranno due filetti senza la lisca centrale e con la possibilità di poter togliere tutte le lische-spine visibili. 

La pelle la lascio?


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

ti scrivo il resto sulla murena in cucina


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*Beata*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A proposito di cappelle cucino benissimo i funghi... Ari giorno... Stamattina dovevo fare analisi e quindi dopo il digiuno mi son sparata cappuccino e maritozzo con panna :mrgreen:


Io ho eliminato i maritozzo con panna,sto ottenendo grandi risultati....!!.1.91 per 91kg,ho perso 3 kili in 3 mesi...!In campo schizzo che è un piacere...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Basta con l adozione a distanza.....voglio venire li...al caldooooooo


ma se io sono la sorella di Ultimo... e tu sei sua figlia... io sono tua zia?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se io sono la sorella di Ultimo... e tu sei sua figlia... io sono tua zia?



Due svergognate in famiglia, che sono felice.  Una che mostra la caviglia, l'altra il culo.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se io sono la sorella di Ultimo... e tu sei sua figlia... io sono tua zia?


wow....e' vero.....fico......AH!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> wow....e' vero.....fico......AH!!!:mrgreen:


ok. Allora copriti.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. Allora copriti.


 va bene.


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene.


non darle retta, è una vecchietta scorbutica e di mentalità arretrata. 

resta così, anzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho eliminato i maritozzo con panna,sto ottenendo grandi risultati....!!.1.91 per 91kg,ho perso 3 kili in 3 mesi...!In campo schizzo che è un piacere...!


Anche le mie sono concessioni sporadiche, oggi non ho resistito... beato te che schizzi in campo quando io schizzo vuole dire che mi hanno fatto incazzare:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non darle retta, è una vecchietta scorbutica e di mentalità arretrata.
> 
> resta così, anzi.


'zzo vuoi?
Mia nipote non va in giro a culo scoperto, ho detto.
Altrimenti la diseredo.
E il padre è d'accordo.
Sono cose di famiglia.


ed a proposito dell'età... statti zitto che ti conviene


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ed a proposito dell'età... statti zitto che ti conviene



cosa intendi dire? io sono fiero dei miei 40 anni e pergiunta portati benissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa intendi dire? io sono fiero dei miei *40 anni *e pergiunta portati benissimo.


sì. Per gamba.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa intendi dire? io sono fiero dei miei 40 anni e pergiunta portati benissimo.



40 NTà NA IAMMA..! e l'avutri ntà tiesta..! ( 40 in una gamba e gli altri in testa) 

Ma mi sorge spontanea una domanda, usi l'ombrello in inverno o la coppula ? 



auahahahahaaahhaa


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Per gamba.


allora,  120.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> allora, 120.


cosi e' troppo anche per me..


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> allora, 120.


... bella palla, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... bella palla, eh?:mrgreen:


dici? mha.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> allora, 120.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te piacerebbe!!!


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te piacerebbe!!!


40 di attributo? non è che sia così tanto distante, sai cara.

120 penso piacerebbe a te e anche a qualcun altra che fa tutta la sostenuta ma sotto sotto ...... 

però come bene ha detto qualcun'altra non è la lunghezza che conta, anche, ma soprattutto lo spessore.

io *sono* un uomo di spessore, in tanti sensi.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 40 di attributo? non è che sia così tanto distante, sai cara.
> 
> 120 penso piacerebbe a te e anche a qualcun altra che fa tutta la sostenuta ma sotto sotto ......
> 
> ...



a parte che 40 te lo dai in faccia e che per tirarlo e tenerlo su ci vuole l'argano quindi sai che divertimento 

io sono una donna *DA* spessore :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io sono una donna *DA* spessore :rotfl::rotfl:


bene, allora siamo a cavallo  o meglio, *SEI* a cavallo. (nessuna faccina, sono serio)


----------



## viola di mare (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bene, allora siamo a cavallo  o meglio, *SEI* a cavallo. (*nessuna faccina, sono serio*)




e quindi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e quindi?


ma niente.
Quando vai a stringere si fanno tutti di nebbia.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma niente.
> Quando vai a stringere si fanno tutti di nebbia.


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e quindi?


sarò a roma a breve alle Capannelle, mi manca la fantina. Passami il tuo cell che non appena arrivo ti chiamo e ci facciamo na sgaloppata.


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma niente.
> Quando vai a stringere si fanno tutti di nebbia.


ti sbagli e tanto: qui da me la nebbia non so cosa sia. CARA.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sarò a roma a breve alle Capannelle, mi manca la fantina. Passami il tuo cell che non appena arrivo ti chiamo e ci facciamo na sgaloppata.


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa intendi dire? io sono fiero dei miei 40 anni e pergiunta portati benissimo.


Ma non eran 50....????


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 40 di attributo? non è che sia così tanto distante, sai cara.
> 
> 120 penso piacerebbe a te e anche a qualcun altra che fa tutta la sostenuta ma sotto sotto ......
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma niente.
> Quando vai a stringere si fanno tutti di nebbia.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho eliminato i maritozzo con panna,sto ottenendo grandi risultati....!!.1.91 per 91kg,ho perso 3 kili in 3 mesi...!In campo schizzo che è un piacere...!


richiedo ulteriori chiarimenti e una rivisitina dell'ultima frase.....  quanti sensi... Cmq grazie per precedente commento... Kiss my ass


----------



## Caciottina (9 Novembre 2013)

*non ce la posso fare buongiorno*

Sono caduta da letto nella notte 
Di faccia.....e la cosa peggiore e' quello mica ha pensato di aiutarmi....ha continuato a dormire felicemente...
E allora pure io...per terra...sulla moquette. ..
Uffa... 
Adesso ho il freddo che si e' insidiato dentro di me....per sempre forse.....
Mi faccio un tea caldo va. ..
Buongiorno


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sono caduta da letto nella notte
> Di faccia.....e la cosa peggiore e' quello mica ha pensato di aiutarmi....ha continuato a dormire felicemente...
> E allora pure io...per terra...sulla moquette. ..
> Uffa...
> ...


E che è:rotfl:...! devi capirlo però, se cadevi di culo allora si sarebbe svegliato..! 

Ngiorno.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che è:rotfl:...! devi capirlo però, se cadevi di culo allora si sarebbe svegliato..!
> 
> Ngiorno.


Be ma cadendo di faccia ho automaticamente il culo all aria no???


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Be ma cadendo di faccia ho automaticamente il culo all aria no???



E c'hai pure ragione. aauhahahahahhaaha


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che è:rotfl:...! devi capirlo però, se cadevi di culo allora si sarebbe svegliato..!
> 
> Ngiorno.





miss acacia ha detto:


> Be ma cadendo di faccia ho automaticamente il culo all aria no???





Ultimo ha detto:


> E c'hai pure ragione. aauhahahahahhaaha


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ultimo c'hai sempre da imparare, anche da tua figlia.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Novembre 2013)

*ma...*

Ma...me lo so sognato o fino a ieri sera ci stava un post che ti forniva alibi??????
Toy l ha commentato....aiuto..
Me lo so sognata?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ultimo c'hai sempre da imparare, anche da tua figlia.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Hai ragione..! ma la colpa è di mia moglie, che posso farci se non cade mai dal letto..!

Comunque appena possibile faccio finta di cadere io.. di culo...! ( cosa rimane in aria?)


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> 40 di attributo? non è che sia così tanto distante, sai cara.
> 
> 120 penso piacerebbe a te e anche a qualcun altra che fa tutta la sostenuta ma sotto sotto ......
> 
> ...


Io credo che gli unici 40 che hai visto sono quelli che ti hanno scaraventato fra le chiappe i due tunisini che ti abitano al piano di sopra....!


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma...me lo so sognato o fino a ieri sera ci stava un post che ti forniva alibi??????
> Toy l ha commentato....aiuto..
> Me lo so sognata?


non c'è più???  l'ho commentato anche io...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione..! ma la colpa è di mia moglie, che posso farci se non cade mai dal letto..!
> 
> Comunque appena possibile faccio finta di cadere io.. di culo...! ( cosa rimane in aria?)


attento che poi non si sa chi ti arriva... :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che gli unici 40 che hai visto sono quelli che ti hanno scaraventato fra le chiappe i due tunisini che ti abitano al piano di sopra....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che gli unici 40 che hai visto sono quelli che ti hanno scaraventato fra le chiappe i due tunisini che ti abitano al piano di sopra....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

Il bigattino dov'è? è forse a sgravare?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Il bigattino dov'è? è forse a sgravare?


E' venuto in mente anche a me


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' venuto in mente anche a me


ma tu non pensavi solo a me?
beh avevo ragione prima a dire che......... :sonar::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma tu non pensavi solo a me?
> beh avevo ragione prima a dire che......... :sonar::incazzato:


Pensavo a un bimbo non a Ultimo.....Uffa non posso più parlare che subito mi fraintendete


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma tu non pensavi solo a me?
> beh avevo ragione prima a dire che......... le donne sono come le bandierine sui campanili delle chiese.


ma che mi rubi le battXXe oltre alle battXXe?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

Pioggia e vento. Ma quando spunta il sole sembra gonfiare il petto e dire, bhe.... ho sconfitto l'autunno e sei arrivato tu caro vecchietto, gioisci lacrimando e annoiandoci, ma romperai la minchia per poco tempo, stronzo..!


----------



## Lui (12 Novembre 2013)

frà, siamo passati, almeno qua dai 26 ai 12 in una sola notte. fa friddu! anche perchè non siamo attrezzati, cioè eravamo sino ad ieri a maniche corte ed oggi abbiamo uscito le giacche, primaverili, ma qua ci vuole altro.
porca puttana.


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> frà, siamo passati, almeno qua dai 26 ai 12 in una sola notte. fa friddu! anche perchè non siamo attrezzati, cioè eravamo sino ad ieri a maniche corte ed oggi abbiamo uscito le giacche, primaverili, ma qua ci vuole altro.
> porca puttana.








 io lo amo il freddo :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

auhauhauhauha mi viene solo da ridere...... per non piangere.. porca puttana va..! 

In pratica da ieri conto i giorni che mancano per arrivare in primavera, non sopporto l'inverno, madonna santa lo odio, che stagione inutile  Il primo/a che storce il naso sulla dicitura stagione inutile u iettu a mari cutt'tutti  i scarpi..! 

Cumpà ti piaciu l'apostrostrofo su "cutt'tutti" ? ma iu ccà avissi a stari ahh!! o manicomiu criminali avissi a stari iu..! :carneval:


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhauhauha mi viene solo da ridere...... per non piangere.. porca puttana va..!
> 
> In pratica da ieri conto i giorni che mancano per arrivare in primavera, non sopporto l'inverno, madonna santa lo odio, che stagione inutile  Il primo/a che storce il naso sulla dicitura stagione inutile u iettu a mari cutt'tutti i scarpi..!
> 
> Cumpà ti piaciu l'apostrostrofo su "cutt'tutti" ? ma iu ccà avissi a stari ahh!! o manicomiu criminali avissi a stari iu..! :carneval:



:bleble: iettami a mari dai!!!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bleble: iettami a mari dai!!!


La dovete smettere di fare i siciliani...! poi soprattutto tu che ami l'inverno..! .................................................................................................................................... i puntini sono tutte parolacce solo per te.! e per buttarti a mare t'attacchi, ancora l'acqua è calda e ti piacerebbe, ecchecchez, a gennaio ne riparliamo. :mrgreen:

Sai che da giovane facevo il bagno anche a gennaio? solo una volta è successo poi ci levai mano, minchia friddu...! a ciolla s'arrunchio e unlattruvava cchiù ( Lui muto e non tradurre :mrgreen: ) A  marzo invece il bagno si può fare, basta muoversi subito in acqua e si può.


----------



## gas (12 Novembre 2013)

buongiorno.....


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La dovete smettere di fare i siciliani...! poi soprattutto tu che ami l'inverno..! .................................................................................................................................... i puntini sono tutte parolacce solo per te.! e per buttarti a mare t'attacchi, ancora l'acqua è calda e ti piacerebbe, ecchecchez, a gennaio ne riparliamo. :mrgreen:
> 
> Sai che da giovane facevo il bagno anche a gennaio? solo una volta è successo poi ci levai mano, minchia friddu...! a *ciolla s'arrunchio e unlattruvava cchiù *( Lui muto e non tradurre :mrgreen: ) A marzo invece il bagno si può fare, basta muoversi subito in acqua e si può.



secondo te me lo deve tradurre Lui? :mrgreen:


per le parolacce: specchio riflesso e si... io adoro l'inverno... l'estate serve solo alle zanzare per nutrirsi del mio sangue!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno.....



buongiorno


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti


Ciao a tutti,appena finisco di prendere a calci nel culo il conte arrivo...!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,appena finisco di prendere a calci nel culo il conte arrivo...!:rotfl:


Ah per te questo è prendermi a calci in culo?
Ne hai di fantasia eh?
Fin'ora mi hai fatto solo pena...
E ridere...

Al massimo puoi essere solo na moscheta fastidiosa per me...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,appena finisco di prendere a calci nel culo il conte arrivo...!:rotfl:


Ciao oscu'... :smile:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah per te questo è prendermi a calci in culo?
> Ne hai di fantasia eh?
> Fin'ora mi hai fatto solo pena...
> E ridere...
> ...


Ma stai facendo ridere a tutti....tranne gli insulti a viola,vabbè dietro un pc sono tutti forti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao oscu'... :smile:


Ciao piccola fiamma!


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

*ciao*

volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!

:festa:
:festa::festa:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:



:calcio: questo per averci fatto preoccupare.

:bacio:Questo per farmi perdonare del calcio. :rotfl: Sono contento....


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


Allora mo torni????Fra i cafoni ed i burini?e vai,....!:rotfl:Io so er più cafone però....!Quindi dammi la preferenza.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:



:abbraccio:


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:




e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:amici:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


sempre a dar fastidio al SSN...ma piantatela...


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :amici:



:amici:



Sterminator ha detto:


> sempre a dar fastidio al SSN...ma piantatela...



fff::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:




:abbraccio:


:inlove:


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> 
> :inlove:



:inlove:


----------



## zanna (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


:up::up::up:


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



Ne bastava solo uno. lecchino..!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

*Nivuru i sicci*

Seppie, estrarre il sacchettino col nero e mettere da parte in un bicchiere, tagliare a pezzettini la seppiolina e mettere da parte.

Tegame con olio e cipolla tagliata molto finemente, aglio a scelta e gusto proprio, appena fatto il soffritto aggiungere pochissima acqua e due cucchiai di estratto di pomodoro, peperoncino, ( sapete cos'è vero? ) unire i sacchettini col nero e le seppioline preventivamente tagliate, a cottura ultimata e scesa la pasta , spaghetti...! condire se si vuole.. e qua so che qualcuno dirà eresia...! una spolverata di parmigiano o di pecorino o di primo sale..!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


:bacio::kiss::ballo::abbraccio:
:up:
GRANDE VIOLA!!!!!


----------



## lolapal (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


Bellissima notizia, dolce violetta!


----------



## Debra (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:



bellissima notizia.. :up:


----------



## zanna (12 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne bastava solo uno. lecchino..!


Per la mia violetta no!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per la mia violetta no!


 ok ok per violetta acconsento.


----------



## viola di mare (12 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Bellissima notizia, dolce violetta!





Debra ha detto:


> bellissima notizia.. :up:





wolf ha detto:


> Per la mia violetta no!





Ultimo ha detto:


> ok ok per violetta acconsento.



grazie a tutti :abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*No*



viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie a tutti :abbraccio:


Grazie al c....!Questi devono capire che ho la precedenza!


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


grande notizia.
in questi casi ci rendiamo conto che dovremmo apprezzare di più quello che diamo per scontato


----------



## marietto (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:



Ottimo!:victory::victory::victory::festa:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie a tutti :abbraccio:


 evvai!!!! Ottimo!! Sono contenta Vecchia lupacchiotta.....
Mica pensarai DAVVERO di vincere lo scudetto...vero?


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

*ottimo*



viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


[video=youtube;0YTh1Wsqo2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YTh1Wsqo2c[/video]


----------



## sienne (12 Novembre 2013)

Ciao viola,

mi fa veramente, molto piacere ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:



Ho letto solo adesso, bellissima notizia! Curati bene, mai trascurarsi......per noi e per i nostri figli.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2013)

Grande Viola (detta così sembro fiorentina ), bellissima notizia... Ora puoi tornare a esser serena e a goderti il tuo inverno alla faccia di Ultimo :rotfl: 

Ultimo per quella frase sono senza parole   cioè cioè....  
Ad ogni modo.... La creatura???novità?? Sai che mi stai facendo accrescere spirito materno che prima non avevo??  non lo dico troppo a giro pero ... Eh chissà...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

grazie a tutti <3 <3 <3

ora mi curerò :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Grande Viola (detta così sembro fiorentina ), bellissima notizia... Ora puoi tornare a esser serena e a goderti il tuo inverno alla faccia di Ultimo :rotfl:
> 
> Ultimo per quella frase sono senza parole   cioè cioè....
> Ad ogni modo.... La creatura???novità?? Sai che mi stai facendo accrescere spirito materno che prima non avevo??  non lo dico troppo a giro pero ... Eh chissà...



Aò basta una mano calda e arrunchiatina finisce..! :rotfl::rotfl:

No nessuna novità per adesso. 

Però mi sto stancando veramente, alcune gravidanze sono pesanti e a volte in alcune situazioni mi comporto male. E' naturale lo so. 

Poi ho tenuto a freno la voglia di veder quel volto quel corpicino.... e porca paletta....!!! non resisto più..! 


L'altro giorno ho fatto leggere a mia moglie alcune cose, anche tue, ha sorriso e mi ha dato un bacio dicendomi, Clà ma ti ricordi noi da giovani? 













PS Noi da giovani? auahaahahahahah :incazzato:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie a tutti <3 <3 <3
> 
> ora mi curerò :inlove:



mi unisco agli auguri, purtroppo non riesco a leggere tutto e non sapevo che avessi passato un momento di trepidazione per la tua salute

meno male che è passato


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi unisco agli auguri, purtroppo non riesco a leggere tutto e non sapevo che avessi passato un momento di trepidazione per la tua salute
> 
> meno male che è passato



grazie cara :inlove:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò basta una mano calda e arrunchiatina finisce..! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No nessuna novità per adesso.
> 
> ...


:inlove: belli belli davvero!! sono felice che posso esser anche spunto per piacevoli ricordi... di gioventù... ops di pochi anni fa...  (Wolf lo sento in attacco...)... cmq è vero, ho visto in molte situazioni in cui una gravidanza è vissuta come stress soprattutto dal marito... e poi ci sono tante cose a cui pensare.... MA appena vedi quegli occhietti..... :ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:arty:arty::festa::festa::festa:è un momento bellissimissimo, ti invidio che a breve lo vivrai!!! :smile: quindi per il momento non sai se è maschio o femmina?


----------



## gas (13 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


felice per te
ora devi ancora fare una cosa per gioire del tutto

CAMBIARE SQUADRA DI CALCIO :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

*Viola si mare*



devastata ha detto:


> Ho letto solo adesso, bellissima notizia! Curati bene, mai trascurarsi......per noi e per i nostri figli.


Io leggo ora.
Non avevo neanche letto che eri preoccupata.
Leggo poco.
Sono contenta che tu stia bene.
:up:


----------



## viola di mare (13 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> felice per te
> ora devi ancora fare una cosa per gioire del tutto
> 
> CAMBIARE SQUADRA DI CALCIO :mrgreen:



:bleble::inlove:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io leggo ora.
> Non avevo neanche letto che eri preoccupata.
> Leggo poco.
> Sono contenta che tu stia bene.
> :up:



grazie, sono felice che tu sia tornata :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :inlove: belli belli davvero!! sono felice che posso esser anche spunto per piacevoli ricordi... di gioventù... ops di pochi anni fa...  (Wolf lo sento in attacco...)... cmq è vero, ho visto in molte situazioni in cui una gravidanza è vissuta come stress soprattutto dal marito... e poi ci sono tante cose a cui pensare.... MA appena vedi quegli occhietti..... :ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:arty:arty::festa::festa::festa:è un momento bellissimissimo, ti invidio che a breve lo vivrai!!! :smile: quindi per il momento non sai se è maschio o femmina?



Masculo yè..! 

Già hai centrato il punto e, ormai siamo un po tutti arrivati e vogliamo vederlo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2013)

Io vado al bar, con permesso....

Vi penserò eh..! ciao ciao..


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Masculo yè..!
> 
> Già hai centrato il punto e, ormai siamo un po tutti arrivati e vogliamo vederlo.


bellinoooo, come lo chiami,come lo chiami?? O è top secret... Non voglio entrare troppo sul personale...ma è da un po' che sono più"materna" ho anche come sfondo l'immagine di un bimbo piccino piccia...  cose che mai avrei creduto... Ma grazie al mio compagno sto scoprendo la bellezza quella vera... Dettata dalla vita stessa... :inlove: sono questi gli attimi bellissimi per cui ci si sveglia la mattina...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> bellinoooo, come lo chiami,come lo chiami?? O è top secret... Non voglio entrare troppo sul personale...ma è da un po' che sono più"materna" ho anche come sfondo l'immagine di un bimbo piccino piccia...  cose che mai avrei creduto... Ma grazie al mio compagno sto scoprendo la bellezza quella vera... Dettata dalla vita stessa... :inlove: sono questi gli attimi bellissimi per cui ci si sveglia la mattina...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Signori.. itiafarintoculu, io vado al bar.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Signori.. itiafarintoculu, io vado al bar.


Ma non dovresti andare in sala parto?  ciao ultimuzzo e buongiorno a tutti :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non dovresti andare in sala parto?  ciao ultimuzzo e buongiorno a tutti :bacio:



Non sono incinto, ero solo affamato.:rotfl::bacio:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Novembre 2013)

madonna come me magnerei na mucca intera adesso.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> volevo mettervi a conoscenza che ho ritirato le analisi e non ho niente di grave!!!
> 
> :festa:
> :festa::festa:


bene, il sabba ha funzionato. Sono contenta, visto il freddo che ho preso.
Ottimo, Viola, ottimo!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono incinto, ero solo affamato.:rotfl::bacio:


:rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rofl:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


ricambio l'abbraccio.... Ma lo voglio dare anche a ultimino  novità al riguardo??sai che oggi ti pensavo?? Ne ho parlato anche col mio ragazzo... Ti manda anche lui gli auguri...e chiede se gli spedisci qualche cannolo e la 7 veli  :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ricambio l'abbraccio.... Ma lo voglio dare anche a ultimino  novità al riguardo??sai che oggi ti pensavo?? Ne ho parlato anche col mio ragazzo... Ti manda anche lui gli auguri...e chiede se gli spedisci qualche cannolo e la 7 veli  :bacio:




No tesoro, nessuna novità al momento ( :incazzato  ci sta bene dentro il pancione della mamma il furfante..! 

Ringrazia il tuo ragazzo per gli auguri, fanno piacere gli auguri :smile:
Sai non sono nuovo a questo tipo di spedizioni  ( non specifico il perchè) 

Ma..... attenzione eh...! la torta sette veli qua a Palermo viene spesso fatta per gli sposi.... ( Santa Rosalia) :sonar:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No tesoro, nessuna novità al momento ( :incazzato  *ci sta bene dentro il pancione della mamma il furfante..! *
> 
> Ringrazia il tuo ragazzo per gli auguri, fanno piacere gli auguri :smile:
> Sai non sono nuovo a questo tipo di spedizioni  ( non specifico il perchè)
> ...


eh ci credo... avrà sentito cosa c'è fuori e penserà"chi me lo fa far di uscire??" :carneval:
Ad ogni modo non sapevo che la torta 7 veli è per gli sposi  io la adoro e la mangio spessissimo... vorrà dire che.... :rotfl::carneval::carneval::carneval:
sarai invitato...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2013)

Un amico chef mi ha appena portato delle sarde alla beccafico.

Il profumo si sente..... la vista è un concerto di colori che sembrano l'arcobaleno.... non ho resistito e ne ho mangiato uno crudo.... 

:rock:apa::sbatti::voodoo:

Mi sento drogato..... mi sento al settimo cielo..... arriveranno le sarde a casa?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2013)

*Per Wolf*

Ieri siamo stati a pescare in un porto, alla sinistra della banchina ci stanno tutte quella rocce che servono a protezione.

Bene io e mio figlio per la prima volta siamo stati in questo porto.

E spesso vantandomi della mia atleticità ho finalmente dato dimostrazione :carneval: Il figlioloso ha 13 anni il paposo ne ha 47 e faceva salti che....... :carneval::carneval::carneval:







































Ometto di scrivere come mi sento la schiena ...... taccia sua..!


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati a pescare in un porto, alla sinistra della banchina ci stanno tutte quella rocce che servono a protezione.
> 
> Bene io e mio figlio per la prima volta siamo stati in questo porto.
> 
> ...


Non avevo dubbi ..... ld:ld:ld:


----------



## Lui (18 Novembre 2013)

Viste le suppliche sono tornato, però *CHE PALLE. *


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2013)

*Pochi minuti*

Poi panificio, casa.

Si mette la teglia con le sarde alla beccafico in forno....

Apparecchio la tavola coi figliuoli... ci vediamo la continuazione dei fantastici quattro.... ceniamo e... ni imu a curcari piruoraninatisessu..! unni pozzi chiùùùùùùùù! 


Posso fare una domanda? Un uomo assetato di sesso che non può farlo perchè la moglie è incinta.. na scappatella si ? :carneval:

V'avissi a cariri ntierra fraricia e purrita a cui rici ri no..!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poi panificio, casa.
> 
> Si mette la teglia con le sarde alla beccafico in forno....
> 
> ...


buone le mie polpette, eh? Lui... ROSICA!!!!


----------



## lolapal (18 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Viste le suppliche sono tornato, però *CHE PALLE. *


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> buone le mie polpette, eh? Lui... ROSICA!!!!


Sbri, perdona la mia poca intelligggenza, ma cosa *ce*ntrano le polpette ed il ROSICA con le sarde a beccafico di Ultimo?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Sbri, perdona la mia poca intelligggenza, ma cosa *ce*ntrano le polpette ed il ROSICA con le sarde a beccafico di Ultimo?


Eh.....vedo che nn sai.....mmm


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Eh.....vedo che nn sai.....mmm


cosè che non so?

dimmi dimmi.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosè che non so?
> 
> dimmi dimmi.


Ultimo ha fatto le polpette alla maniera di Sbri. ...
Ma nn voleva dirlo qui...cosi l ha detto di la...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

*Porca paletta*

Ma siete proprio spioni..! buttigghia ra nannò.... qua appena butti una scoreggia la sentono tutti..!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma siete proprio spioni..! buttigghia ra nannò.... qua appena butti una scoreggia la sentono tutti..!


Non voglio che ci siano segreti tra voi....potresti ritrovartelo in famiglia...buongiorno paposo!!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non voglio che ci siano segreti tra voi....potresti ritrovartelo in famiglia...buongiorno paposo!!


 In famiglia a chi ?


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha fatto le polpette alla maniera di Sbri. ...
> Ma nn voleva dirlo qui...cosi l ha detto di la...


di la dove, in cucina? 


è un testa di cazzo! offende le nostre origini culinarie: come può dire che le polpette di Sbri sono buone. Falle e se ti dovessero piacere............................  LA MORTADELLA...................... NELLE POLPETTE.....................  almeno non dirlo. 


Miss, amore, ma sei certa di volerlo come padre? io se è così, dovrei sopportarlo e non so se ...............


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di la dove, in cucina?
> 
> 
> è un testa di cazzo! offende le nostre origini culinarie: come può dire che le polpette di Sbri sono buone. Falle e se ti dovessero piacere............................  LA MORTADELLA...................... NELLE POLPETTE.....................  almeno non dirlo.
> ...


Be io succhio la testa a qualsiasi crostaceo
..non e' proprio un usanza del centro o nord....sono sicyra che possiamo convivere con la mortedella nelle polpette ..e' un bravo paposo. ... mi lascia fare


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di la dove, in cucina?
> 
> 
> è un testa di cazzo! offende le nostre origini culinarie: come può dire che le polpette di Sbri sono buone. Falle e se ti dovessero piacere............................  LA MORTADELLA...................... NELLE POLPETTE.....................  almeno non dirlo.
> ...



Testina, per come lo scrissi lo negai..! :mrgreen: 
E poi misi tutto tranne la mortadella che sostituii col prosciutto cotto. :mrgreen: ( ma sbagliai perchè il sapore del prosciutto non si sentiva)


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Testina, per come lo scrissi lo negai..! :mrgreen:
> E poi misi tutto tranne la mortadella che sostituii col prosciutto cotto. :mrgreen: ( ma sbagliai perchè il sapore del prosciutto non si sentiva)


è perchè sei un cazzone!
​
le polpette si fanno a modo nostro e basta. 

carne uovo mollica aglio prezzemolo e caciocavallo, fritte nell'olio e nello strutto. 

STOP.

minchia che mala figura.

​


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è perchè sei un cazzone!
> 
> 
> le polpette si fanno a modo nostro e basta.
> ...


Mi pento e mi dolgo dei miei peccati, perchè peccando ho offeso te..! ma vafanculu cumpà..! io mangiai m'arricriaii..! ( godetti) e ciò non significa che alla nostra maniera non siano buoni, anzi..! 

PS.  santa rosalia benedetta quanto erano buone quelle sarde alla beccafico... il profumo e il sapore dell'arancio e quel tocco di pepe, di unica foglia di alloro... mariiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaa oggi a pranzo faccio il bis..! 

PPS e quelle fettine di mele tagliate finemente..... quella zucchina scolpita come un fiore... quella carota a forma di fontana.. beddamatriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Buongiorno


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno


siii, buongiorno a sta ................


come puoi dire buongiorno? hai letto? hai letto che sacrilegio ha fatto l'ultimo? 


mise il prosciutto nelle polpette, sconvolgendo la ricetta SICULA, NOSTRA, DELLA SUA TERRA, con una ricetta polentona, ma non solo, offese anche Sbri sostituendo la MORTADELLA, maria solo al pensiero............

 cioè un casino. 


ne carni ne pisci.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno



Ngiorno...:bacio:Lo fai smettere a Lui? mi sta facendo sentire male..! minchia quasi un polentonese mi sta facendo sentire mariaaaaaaaaaa mi sento male..! :carneval:

Fallo smettere ( promettigli la patata e vedrai che cambia argomento) :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> siii, buongiorno a sta ................
> 
> 
> come puoi dire buongiorno? hai letto? hai letto che sacrilegio ha fatto l'ultimo?
> ...


Ehhhmm no sono entrata senza leggere... Veramente grave... Magari ultimuzzo è uno sperimentatore... :44:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno...:bacio:Lo fai smettere a Lui? mi sta facendo sentire male..! minchia quasi un polentonese mi sta facendo sentire mariaaaaaaaaaa mi sento male..! :carneval:
> 
> Fallo smettere ( promettigli la patata e vedrai che cambia argomento) :carneval:


Mmhhh secondo me ha già troppe patate da cuocere posso astenermi senza che si offenda :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di la dove, in cucina?
> 
> 
> è un testa di cazzo! offende le nostre origini culinarie: come può dire che le polpette di Sbri sono buone. Falle e se ti dovessero piacere............................ LA MORTADELLA...................... NELLE POLPETTE..................... almeno non dirlo.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Testina, per come lo scrissi lo negai..! :mrgreen:
> E poi misi tutto tranne *la mortadella che sostituii col prosciutto cotto*. :mrgreen: ( ma sbagliai perchè il sapore del prosciutto non si sentiva)


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

*ci sarebbe un modo...*

per farmi prendere qualche cm?
tipo raggiungere 1 e 60 pieno? almeno....
cioe 1.56 mi rifiuto.....poiche lavoro in city devo sempre mettere tacchi alti quindi sono piu le ore della giornata in cui sono alta piuttosto che bassa...ma poi quando torno a casa? non mi batsano 1.56....non ci arrivo manco a prendere i piatti troppo in alto e quello si fa grandi risate a guardarmi mentre ci provo.....e ride...invece di aiutarmi...cosi devo prendere la sedia, salirci sopra e prendere i piatti ....
non e' divertente ma quello e' alto 1.86....facile ridere cosi......

tipo se mi faccio tirare?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per farmi prendere qualche cm?
> tipo raggiungere 1 e 60 pieno? almeno....
> cioe 1.56 mi rifiuto.....poiche lavoro in city devo sempre mettere tacchi alti quindi sono piu le ore della giornata in cui sono alta piuttosto che bassa...ma poi quando torno a casa? non mi batsano 1.56....non ci arrivo manco a prendere i piatti troppo in alto e quello si fa grandi risate a guardarmi mentre ci provo.....e ride...invece di aiutarmi...cosi devo prendere la sedia, salirci sopra e prendere i piatti ....
> non e' divertente ma quello e' alto 1.86....facile ridere cosi......
> ...



Esci con me...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 7826



Ho cercato di sviare, e menomale che non volevo commenti, acci vostri...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per farmi prendere qualche cm?
> tipo raggiungere 1 e 60 pieno? almeno....
> cioe 1.56 mi rifiuto.....poiche lavoro in city devo sempre mettere tacchi alti quindi sono piu le ore della giornata in cui sono alta piuttosto che bassa...ma poi quando torno a casa? non mi batsano 1.56....non ci arrivo manco a prendere i piatti troppo in alto e quello si fa grandi risate a guardarmi mentre ci provo.....e ride...invece di aiutarmi...cosi devo prendere la sedia, salirci sopra e prendere i piatti ....
> non e' divertente ma quello e' alto 1.86....facile ridere cosi......
> ...


Cerrrrrto tesoro alcuni cm puoi averli.

Prima ti rompono le ossa di una gamba, la tieni in trazione per non so quanto tempo facendo si che si cicatrizzi il tutto acquistando qualche cm.

Dopo che sei guarita si passa a rompere le ossa dell'altra gamba. 


Se vuoi ti do l'indirizzo . lo vuoi?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esci con me...


tu non ti chiedi mai come deve essere il mondo visto da lassu?
io me lo chiedo eccome....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per farmi prendere qualche cm?
> tipo raggiungere 1 e 60 pieno? almeno....
> cioe 1.56 mi rifiuto.....poiche lavoro in city devo sempre mettere tacchi alti quindi sono piu le ore della giornata in cui sono alta piuttosto che bassa...ma poi quando torno a casa? non mi batsano 1.56....non ci arrivo manco a prendere i piatti troppo in alto e quello si fa grandi risate a guardarmi mentre ci provo.....e ride...invece di aiutarmi...cosi devo prendere la sedia, salirci sopra e prendere i piatti ....
> non e' divertente ma quello e' alto 1.86....facile ridere cosi......
> ...


tipo se i piatti li fai prendere a lui?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tipo se i piatti li fai prendere a lui?


no lui non li prende......ci gode nel vedermi imppiccare mentre ci provo.....
dice che devo imparare a utilizzare il mio metro e 56 in modo costruttivo....un giorno lui non ci sara piu....dice cosi....
bah....
e poi mica e' solo una questione di piatti.....tutto quello sopra 1.60 e' difficile per me...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cerrrrrto tesoro alcuni cm puoi averli.
> 
> Prima ti rompono le ossa di una gamba, la tieni in trazione per non so quanto tempo facendo si che si cicatrizzi il tutto acquistando qualche cm.
> 
> ...


no grazie...
provo con l ipnosi va....
alla fine con la paura dell aereo a funzionato


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no lui non li prende......ci gode nel vedermi imppiccare mentre ci provo.....
> dice che devo imparare a utilizzare il mio metro e 56 in modo costruttivo....un giorno lui non ci sara piu....dice cosi....
> bah....
> e poi mica e' solo una questione di piatti.....tutto quello sopra 1.60 e' difficile per me...



Secondo me è per guardarti il culo.!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no lui non li prende......ci gode nel vedermi imppiccare mentre ci provo.....
> dice che devo imparare a utilizzare il mio metro e 56 in modo costruttivo....un giorno lui non ci sara piu....dice cosi....
> bah....
> e poi mica e' solo una questione di piatti.....tutto quello sopra 1.60 e' difficile per me...


Comunque consolati, una mano santa per la cellulite quell'esercizio.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque consolati, una mano santa per la cellulite quell'esercizio.


ma non ce l ho......perche non mangio nulla lo sai....come faccio ad avere la cellulosi?
tu quanto sei alta? secondo me sei altissima


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non ce l ho......perche non mangio nulla lo sai....come faccio ad avere la cellulosi?
> tu quanto sei alta? secondo me sei altissima


1,63


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 1,63


ne sei sicura?
mmm.... be sono sempre 7 cm piu di me....
com'e' il mondo da lassu?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 1,63


E chiaramente non hai cellulite. 































































auahauahahahhahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E chiaramente non hai cellulite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti dico solo una cosa... no, non te la dico


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ne sei sicura?
> mmm.... be sono sempre 7 cm piu di me....
> com'e' il mondo da lassu?


nuvole basse:smile:


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

ci fu un tempo ,da ragazzina , che pensavo che la gente avesse un occhio di riguardo per le piccoline e le trattasse con più tenerezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci fu un tempo ,da ragazzina , che pensavo che la gente avesse un occhio di riguardo per le piccoline e le trattasse con più tenerezza.


perchè tu eri slungagnona e ti credevano tutti più grande, vero?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci fu un tempo ,da ragazzina , che pensavo che la gente avesse un occhio di riguardo per le piccoline e le trattasse con più tenerezza.


e' cosi....
a volte...
nel mio caso si....
sono tenera.....quindi e' facile ....
tu sei alta?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci fu un tempo ,da ragazzina , che pensavo che la gente avesse un occhio di riguardo per le piccoline e le trattasse con più tenerezza.



E ora da anziana ?


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè tu eri slungagnona e ti credevano tutti più grande, vero?


 anfatti.poi metti che non ero nemmeno simpaticissima (da non crederci)


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E ora da anziana ?


Te non fare il fenomeno.
Ma che nevica dalle tue parti?
Hai tutta la testa bianca...


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' cosi....
> a volte...
> nel mio caso si....
> sono tenera.....quindi e' facile ....
> tu sei alta?


sono 1.73 

che in verità non sarebbe abbastanza ora per fare quello che facevo prima


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te non fare il fenomeno.
> Ma che nevica dalle tue parti?
> Hai tutta la testa bianca...



Mi appello al quinto emendamento.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono 1.73
> 
> che in verità non sarebbe abbastanza ora per fare quello che facevo prima



Ti sei abbassata tu o hanno alzato gli stipetti ?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono 1.73
> 
> che in verità non sarebbe abbastanza ora per fare quello che facevo prima


che facevi? pallavolo? basket? danza? ginnastica ritmica?


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sei abbassata tu o hanno alzato gli stipetti ?


riprenditi che hai tre figli da educareXD


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che facevi? pallavolo? basket? danza? ginnastica ritmica?


nella danza meglio piccole.
non mi ricordo più, forse raccoglievo olive


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella danza meglio piccole.
> non mi ricordo più, forse raccoglievo olive


ma allora sempre con il culo a ponte.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu non ti chiedi mai come deve essere il mondo visto da lassu?
> io me lo chiedo eccome....


No...
Che me frega?
Guardami l'intero universo ruota attorno a me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella danza meglio piccole.
> non mi ricordo più,* forse raccoglievo olive*


eh ma con gli anni gli alberi crescono... non fa una piega


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma con gli anni gli alberi crescono... non fa una piega


Comunque tu hai un culetto che sembra disegnato da giugiaro...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> riprenditi che hai tre figli da educareXD


Anvedi allora che ne esce fuori, tutto il merito va dato a mia moglie. Che ha pressapoco la tua età e però è alta soltanto 160 cm, e gli stipetti li ho messi un po più alti solo per un motivo..!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma allora sempre con il culo a ponte.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma con gli anni gli alberi crescono... non fa una piega



Stardi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque tu hai un culetto che sembra disegnato da giugiaro...


questa già la dicesti alla Matra. Quindi occhio che rischi di farne incazzare due con un solo post


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa già la dicesti alla Matra. Quindi occhio che rischi di farne incazzare due con un solo post


Infatti i due culetti si assomigliano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa già la dicesti alla Matra. Quindi occhio che rischi di farne incazzare due con un solo post


Deve venire a sapere che hai un bel culo dal conte?Questa cosa è gravissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve venire a sapere che hai un bel culo dal conte?Questa cosa è gravissima.


a cazzarooooooo.....


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a cazzarooooooo.....


sbri, urge una foto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sbri, urge una foto.


eheh. Ma che scherzi? A qualcuno cadrebbero delle certezze:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

*Sbricilatina,*

in settimana ho invitato alla solita cena settimanale i soliti amici: pensando che s'avvicina il freddo preparerò lumache in padella come apertura alla cena, quindi legumi con cotiche e a seguire, piatto forte,  sopra stinco di maiale al forno con patate accompagnato da tocchetti di polenta al forno imburrati. Vino rosso corposo vendimmia 2008/2009.

 Che ne pensi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in settimana ho invitato alla solita cena settimanale i soliti amici: pensando che s'avvicina il freddo preparerò lumache in padella come apertura alla cena, quindi legumi con cotiche e a seguire, piatto forte, sopra stinco di maiale al forno con patate accompagnato da tocchetti di polenta al forno imburrati. Vino rosso corposo vendimmia 2008/2009.
> 
> Che ne pensi?


a che ora?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Io*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a cazzarooooooo.....


Io cazzaro?E tu che nascondi che hai un bel culo sei meglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io cazzaro?E tu che nascondi che hai un bel culo sei meglio?


Io non nascondo. Semplicemente non mi vanto, nel caso fosse vero... non ne avrei alcun merito.


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a che ora?


come al solito. aggiungo un coperto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come al solito. aggiungo un coperto?


porto qualcosa? Un cognacchino?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come al solito. aggiungo un coperto?



Oltre al mio ovviamente 
Non mi prendi più in considerazione e poi ti lamenti che ho l'avatar triste:blu:


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non nascondo. Semplicemente *non mi vanto,* nel caso fosse vero... non ne avrei alcun merito.


a dire il vero fosti tu a parlarne per prima e hai anche raccontato un paio di episodi dove fosti scambiata per giovinetta.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Sbricilata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non nascondo. Semplicemente non mi vanto, nel caso fosse vero... non ne avrei alcun merito.


E sbagli dovresti vantarti....!Posso vederlo?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dire il vero fosti tu a parlarne per prima e hai anche raccontato un paio di episodi dove fosti scambiata per giovinetta.



Culo prensile, lei e Tebe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dire il vero fosti tu a parlarne per prima e hai anche raccontato un paio di episodi dove fosti scambiata per giovinetta.


nonono. Ho scritto di quella volta in cui un giovIne mi, ehm, confuse con la fidanzata. Il che non vuol dire che quest'ultima avesse un posteriore particolarmente grazioso. E di quella volta che una simpatica signora mi ... soppesò con lo sguardo, diciamo. Ma dubito mi abbia scambiato per una giovinetta


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Culo prensile, lei e Tebe.


Non so se Venere Callipigia abbia il culo prensile:mrgreen: ma non vi è alcun altro argomento PREGNO di aspetti interessanti, oggi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sbagli dovresti vantarti....!Posso vederlo?


hai perso la tua occasione, cowboy


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porto qualcosa? Un cognacchino?


si, per il dopo cena.



farfalla ha detto:


> Oltre al mio ovviamente
> Non mi prendi più in considerazione e poi ti lamenti che ho l'avatar triste:blu:


sempre la solita, lamentarsi è vizio. quante volte ti ho invitato e tu ............... niente.

_ "troppo lontano.................... non saprei a chi lasciare i bambini, ho le mi e cose, il mal di testa, lo straordinario, il compleanno del cugino etc etc."_ 

non è colpa mia.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so se Venere Callipigia abbia il culo prensile:mrgreen: ma non vi è alcun altro argomento PREGNO di aspetti interessanti, oggi?:mrgreen:


In effetti c'hai pure ragione riguardo gli argomenti.

Riguardo le impostazioni che dai alle frasi, si. Abbiamo due culi abbastanza pregni, uno il tuo uno di Tebe. E questo è assodato..!  anzi questi. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, per il dopo cena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'hai ragione, posso testimoniare io su quello che hai scritto, anche sui calli nelle mani per colpa loro.


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'hai ragione, posso testimoniare io su quello che hai scritto, anche sui calli nelle mani per colpa loro.


fossero solo nelle mani sarebbe mezza pena.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai perso la tua occasione, cowboy


Mai dire mai fanfarona...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai dire mai fanfarona...!


sì mo ce mettemo 'na pezza a proverbi e frasi fatte.
non dire gatto fino a che non l'hai nel sacco, non vendere la pelle dell'orso prima d'averlo ammazzato.
Che fai, rilanci?


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì mo ce mettemo 'na pezza a proverbi e frasi fatte.
> non dire gatto fino a che non l'hai nel sacco, non vendere la pelle dell'orso prima d'averlo ammazzato.
> Che fai, rilanci?


tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci perde lo zampino


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì mo ce mettemo 'na pezza a proverbi e frasi fatte.
> non dire gatto fino a che non l'hai nel sacco, non vendere la pelle dell'orso prima d'averlo ammazzato.
> Che fai, rilanci?


Famò che io non ho mai saputo che ci avevi una gran bel sedere......!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Famò che io non ho mai saputo che ci avevi una gran bel sedere......!


aò ma de che? num me dì che a scatola chiusa hai comprato solo Rigoni che me viè da ride


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2013)

state sempre a parlà de culi


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> state sempre a parlà de culi


eh, lo dico pure io


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*A*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aò ma de che? num me dì che a scatola chiusa hai comprato solo Rigoni che me viè da ride


Ma che me stai a coglionà?come facevo a sapè del tuo ber culo.Come?Adesso le cose fra me e te cambiano...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che me stai a coglionà?come facevo a sapè del tuo ber culo.Come?Adesso le cose fra me e te cambiano...!


guarda te. E io che pensavo mi amassi per la mia sensibilità


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda te. E io che pensavo mi amassi per la mia sensibilità


Mi sei sempre piaciuta per la tua testa,ma se ad una bella testa ci metti un bel punto vita stretto, con un culo eversivo....le cose cambiano....!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Stanno ricominciando........ e poi finiscono come al solito alle..... raganelle..!


Admin apriamo un sottofondo del forum chiamato raganellismo? tanto qua solo quello eh..!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei sempre piaciuta per la tua testa,ma se ad una bella testa ci metti un bel punto vita stretto, con un culo eversivo....le cose cambiano....!


cioè una roba senza busto? ma che gusti hai? sai che mi inqUUUieti?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè una roba senza busto? ma che gusti hai? sai che mi inqUUUieti?


Ma dai,una bella testa,portamento sinuoso,punto vita stretto, culo eversivo,che altro vuoi di più?Un lucazzo?


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

*PORCI, CON LE ALI E NON.*


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai,una bella testa,portamento sinuoso,punto vita stretto, culo eversivo,che altro vuoi di più?Un lucazzo?


Ti stai facendo un film... pare la Langoria. Naaaa... sono una donna di mezz'età, Oscuro... mica una panterona.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Embe*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti stai facendo un film... pare la Langoria. Naaaa... sono una donna di mezz'età, Oscuro... mica una panterona.


Perchè una donna di mezza età non può avere un bel culo?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì mo ce mettemo 'na pezza a proverbi e frasi fatte.
> non dire gatto fino a che non l'hai nel sacco, non vendere la pelle dell'orso prima d'averlo ammazzato.
> Che fai, rilanci?


Sbriciolona me fai morì dal ride' :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sbriciolona me fai morì dal ride' :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sbriciolona è n'altra che con le cazzate sposta i palazzi.....!:rotfl:N'altra fanfarona mica da niente sai...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolona è n'altra che con le cazzate sposta i palazzi.....!:rotfl:N'altra fanfarona mica da niente sai...!


Oscù, guarda, hanno ritrovato l'ultima che ti stava ad aspettare:
 si è conservata benino, in tasca aveva un biglietto: appuntamento con Oscuro alle 21:30.
Che anno era?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolona è n'altra che con le cazzate sposta i palazzi.....!:rotfl:N'altra fanfarona mica da niente sai...!


dissento è una donna che sa il fatto suo ...  Solo che qui gli date buca di qua , buca di la finisce che la buca diventa codice grande che ci sprofonda :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscù, guarda, hanno ritrovato l'ultima che ti stava ad aspettare:
> View attachment 7829 si è conservata benino, in tasca aveva un biglietto: appuntamento con Oscuro alle 21:30.
> Che anno era?



AUAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Aò*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscù, guarda, hanno ritrovato l'ultima che ti stava ad aspettare:
> View attachment 7829 si è conservata benino, in tasca aveva un biglietto: appuntamento con Oscuro alle 21:30.
> Che anno era?


Guarda che te la stai a cercà....!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscù, guarda, hanno ritrovato l'ultima che ti stava ad aspettare:
> View attachment 7829 si è conservata benino, in tasca aveva un biglietto: appuntamento con Oscuro alle 21:30.
> Che anno era?


Ma perché è pure matusa the dark ????  Eehhhh aloraaaa ... Allora. A me che ha lasciato a piedi davanti alla toilette dell'autogrill èandata benone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> AUAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH


Calati le mutande e smetti de ride....!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che te la stai a cercà....!


Sarà intanto cerca...cerca ... Ha trovato una mummia


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che te la stai a cercà....!


e sto qui apposta...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché è pure matusa the dark ????  Eehhhh aloraaaa ... Allora. A me che ha lasciato a piedi davanti alla toilette dell'autogrill èandata benone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma, secondo te... perchè da tutte queste sole? Perchè se poi dovesse arrivare al dunque... gnnnaafa


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Aòò*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, secondo te... perchè da tutte queste sole? Perchè se poi dovesse arrivare al dunque... gnnnaafa


Gna faccio?A me rocco siffredi me ringrazia ancora....,se avessi deciso di fare il suo lavoro,l'amico rocco se stava a venne er culo a valle giulia a 8 euri la botta,altro che pornodivo...!Lassà perde  fanfarona...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gna faccio?A me rocco siffredi me ringrazia ancora....,se avessi deciso di fare il suo lavoro,l'amico rocco se stava a venne er culo a valle giulia a 8 euri la botta,altro che pornodivo...!Lassà perde fanfarona...!


ti manda le patatine per natale? maddài. essù. Oramai l'abbiamo capito tutte che...
Vabbè, oh. Mica è una tragedia. C'è altro nella vita.
La pittura...
Il punto croce...


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti manda le patatine per natale? maddài. essù. Oramai l'abbiamo capito tutte che...
> Vabbè, oh. Mica è una tragedia. C'è altro nella vita.
> La pittura...
> Il punto croce...


Si certo io dipingo cor pisello però...te faccio un bel quadro?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, secondo te... perchè da tutte queste sole? Perchè se poi dovesse arrivare al dunque... gnnnaafa


Oppure  le incenerisce tutte come la mummia :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo io dipingo cor pisello però...te faccio un bel quadro?:rotfl:


ecco, bravo, magari puoi usarlo così, vedi che dopotutto è ancora utile:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo io dipingo cor pisello però...te faccio un bel quadro?:rotfl:


Ecco anche la pittura ha un suo perché !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, bravo, magari puoi usarlo così, vedi che dopotutto è ancora utile:mrgreen:


La tela però sta sur culo tuo,accetti il rischio?


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

signori anche oggi ho dato. buonaserata a tutti, quasi a tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tela però sta sur culo tuo,accetti il rischio?


per innovare l'arte, questo ed altro.
Basta che non mi fai una natura morta, eh?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per innovare l'arte, questo ed altro.
> Basta che non mi fai una natura morta, eh?


Tranquilla te faccio la natura viva e finisci sulla sedia a rotelle....!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla te faccio la natura viva e finisci sulla sedia a rotelle....!


Voi due mi fate morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: La Sbri è la donna più ironica che ho mai letto :mrgreen: grande Sbri ... Su oscu' ho già detto


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*E si....*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Voi due mi fate morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: La Sbri è la donna più ironica che ho mai letto :mrgreen: grande Sbri ... Su oscu' ho già detto


Ironica?????me stà a pija per culo....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ironica?????me stà a pija per culo....:rotfl:


E tu a lei  ( oddio tu non so quanto ) e lo fate con un'ironia invidiabile :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E tu a lei  ( oddio tu non so quanto ) e lo fate con un'ironia invidiabile :mexican:


No,io sono serio,quando prendo per il culo...non riude nessuno anzi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E tu a lei  ( oddio tu non so quanto ) e lo fate con un'ironia invidiabile :mexican:


ci abbiamo messo un po e ce ne siamo dette un po'... poi alla fine io e Oscuro ci siamo capiti.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci abbiamo messo un po e ce ne siamo dette un po'... poi alla fine io e Oscuro ci siamo capiti.


Sono io che ho capito te.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci abbiamo messo un po e ce ne siamo dette un po'... poi alla fine io e Oscuro ci siamo capiti.


Ecco sempre così i "grandi amori " prima si menano e poi si comprendono :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono io che ho capito te.:rotfl:


ti devo ricordare Pacciani?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io sono serio,quando prendo per il culo...non riude nessuno anzi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:Ma sarai fetente :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti devo ricordare Pacciani?:rotfl:


Io conosco benissimo la storia di pacciani e dei compagni di merende....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval:Ma sarai fetente :carneval:


Che ci devo fare?è vero!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ci devo fare?è vero!


Assolutamente si :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Assolutamente si :carneval:


Fetente simpatico...!:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

:up:





oscuro ha detto:


> Fetente simpatico...!:mexican:


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io conosco benissimo la storia di pacciani e dei compagni di merende....!


pure io...mi sono vista il processo su un giorno in pretura....


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> pure io...mi sono vista il processo su un giorno in pretura....


Be io la conosco proprio perchè ho avuto il piacere di conoscere chi dirigeva la S.A.M.di firenze.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti devo ricordare Pacciani?:rotfl:


Perché pacciani?:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be io la conosco proprio perchè ho avuto il piacere di conoscere chi dirigeva la S.A.M.di firenze.....!


oh....io non conosco nessuno 
sai chi vorrei tanto conoscere? non so se ce l hai presente....
la mitica, inimitabile fantastica FRANCA LEOSINI. 
presenta e dirige storie maledette e ombre sul giallo, due programmi dedicati ai casi di omidicio italiani, 
tra cui anche izzo del circeo e il caso gucci, via poma, il delitto dell olgiata....
e' troppo brava...
lei va nelle carceri ad intervistare i killer....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché pacciani?:singleeye:


storia vecchia tra me e Oscuro, a momenti me lo mangio con tutti i rayban:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> oh....io non conosco nessuno
> sai chi vorrei tanto conoscere? non so se ce l hai presente....
> la mitica, inimitabile fantastica FRANCA LEOSINI.
> presenta e dirige storie maledette e ombre sul giallo, due programmi dedicati ai casi di omidicio italiani,
> ...


La S.A.M. era la squadra antimostro di firenze.Anche se alla fine è finita male....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> storia vecchia tra me e Oscuro, a momenti me lo mangio con tutti i rayban:mrgreen:


Vabbè non avevo tutti i torti però....!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> storia vecchia tra me e Oscuro, a momenti me lo mangio con tutti i rayban:mrgreen:


Rayban ?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rayban ?


Porto sempre i rayban azzurrati che stanno bene sulle mie camicie di"7 camicie"completo blu e cravatta azzurra!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La S.A.M. era la squadra antimostro di firenze.Anche se alla fine è finita male....!


Sai che le vicissitudini del mostro le conosco bene sai ho lavorato a Firenze per 5 anni e li la storia è sta seguita molto anche nelle fasi  investigative post  omicidi ... In più sono di Perugia e quindi la pista Perugina


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*E si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che le vicissitudini del mostro le conosco bene sai ho lavorato a Firenze per 5 anni e li la storia è sta seguita molto anche nelle fasi  investigative post  omicidi ... In più sono di Perugia e quindi la pista Perugina


E si,la storia del medico e del terzo livello,quello ripescato nel lago trasimeno....!Io credo che esistesse per davvero il terzo livello...!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,la storia del medico e del terzo livello,quello ripescato nel lago trasimeno....!Io credo che esistesse per davvero il terzo livello...!


Certo che esisteva ... E sul ginecologo si sanno diverse cose anche trapelate in tempi non sospetti cioè quando era in vita ... Però anche li qualcuno credo abbia avuto necessità di insabbiare


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che le vicissitudini del mostro le conosco bene sai ho lavorato a Firenze per 5 anni e li la storia è sta seguita molto anche nelle fasi  investigative post  omicidi ... *In più sono di Perugia* e quindi la pista Perugina


Un brodin de dado?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Un brodin de dado?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cioè ? :carneval: Chi conosci ?


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè ? :carneval: Chi conosci ?


Alcuni tipi che facevano il militare con me .... jim di qui, jim de la ... donca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2013)

*Intanto*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che esisteva ... E sul ginecologo si sanno diverse cose anche trapelate in tempi non sospetti cioè quando era in vita ... Però anche li qualcuno credo abbia avuto necessità di insabbiare


Intanto si son fatti la guerra fra le varie procure,e Il dirigente della S.A.M. ci ha rimesso la carriera!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Alcuni tipi che facevano il militare con me .... jim di qui, jim de la ... donca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che jim ... Gim :rotfl: Donca ( dunque) ... Ma erano dei dintorni non perugia città :mrgreen: Sai che il dialetto stretto non lo comprendo sempre ? Peraltro è orribile :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che jim ... Gim :rotfl: Donca ( dunque) ... Ma erano dei dintorni non perugia città :mrgreen: Sai che il dialetto stretto non lo comprendo sempre ? Peraltro è orribile :mrgreen:


Ma che orribile .... è .... mumble .... si è bulo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto si son fatti la guerra fra le varie procure,e Il dirigente della S.A.M. ci ha rimesso la carriera!


Purtroppo si pochissima collaborazione e qui da noi non è che ci sia gente sveglissima


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo si pochissima collaborazione e *qui da noi non è che ci sia gente sveglissima*


Non sottovalutarli


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma che orribile .... è .... mumble .... si è bulo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si si cocchino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: C'è ragione  Ma oggi " du ell'eri che non to viduto ? " :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non sottovalutarli


Mmmhh secondo di chi parliamo  Diciamo che si potrebbe far meglio :smile:


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si cocchino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: C'è ragione  Ma oggi " *du ell'eri che non to viduto* ? " :carneval:


ero gito al ponte :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmmhh secondo di chi parliamo  Diciamo che si potrebbe far meglio :smile:


Il loro scopo l'hanno raggiunto .... indi tanto di cappella (oscuro docet)


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> ero gito al ponte :rotfl::rotfl:


Di ponti ce n'emo na caterva... Qual'era?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Il loro scopo l'hanno raggiunto .... indi tanto di cappella (oscuro docet)


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di ponti ce n'emo na caterva... Qual'era?:rotfl:


ponte san giovanni, ponte felcino anche se quello che mi fa più ridere e ponte doddi se si scrive così


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> ponte san giovanni, ponte felcino anche se quello che mi fa più ridere e ponte doddi se si scrive così


Ponte D'Oddi sta a circa 2 km da casa mia :mrgreen: Ma poi c'è ponte valleceppi ...secondo me me ne scordo pure uno :mrgreen: Considera che sono tutte frazioni di Perugia ...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

*Ho fame*

E buh.. chissà perchè mi è venuto di scriverlo qua. Le sarde a beccafico di ieri sera sono il ricordo lontano di un presente fatto di focaccia con la ricotta di circa mezzora fa.... ma adesso ho nuovamente fame. Sarà che.... mi sento incinto e prendo la scusa dell'essere in due..!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E buh.. chissà perchè mi è venuto di scriverlo qua. Le sarde a beccafico di ieri sera sono il ricordo lontano di un presente fatto di focaccia con la ricotta di circa mezzora fa.... ma adesso ho nuovamente fame. Sarà che.... mi sento incinto e prendo la scusa dell'essere in due..!


Buongiornooooooo... Pensavamo fossi in cksisala parto.... Tanti che ci " sei"  aspetta qualche altro giorno che così tuo figlio festeggia con me :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiornooooooo... Pensavamo fossi in cksisala parto.... Tanti che ci " sei"  aspetta qualche altro giorno che così tuo figlio festeggia con me :carneval:



Ci voleva poco eh... Siamo stati a fare il tracciato e ci sono piccole contrazioni. Volevano restassimo la perchè il bambino si muove troppo ( loro non sanno che si muove troppo da nove mesi) e con il cordone ombelicale questo non va tanto bene. Forse stasera andiamo a fare un altro tracciato, o forse domani... 

Ma magari nasce proprio oggi che è una data che ricorda " il diritto all'infanzia".


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2013)

*a clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci voleva poco eh... Siamo stati a fare il tracciato e ci sono piccole contrazioni. Volevano restassimo la perchè il bambino si muove troppo ( loro non sanno che si muove troppo da nove mesi) e con il cordone ombelicale questo non va tanto bene. Forse stasera andiamo a fare un altro tracciato, o forse domani...
> 
> Ma magari nasce proprio oggi che è una data che ricorda " il diritto all'infanzia".


 A clà hai scritto proprio un cazzo di post prima.....!Sono contento,perchè con le persone ho proprio intuito!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A clà hai scritto proprio un cazzo di post prima.....!Sono contento,perchè con le persone ho proprio intuito!



 Grazie, si ho letto,  anche se sembra strano mi sento in imbarazzo e... 



Si ma ho anche letto il discorso dell' ipodotato eh..


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie, si ho letto,  anche se sembra strano mi sento in imbarazzo e...
> 
> 
> 
> Si ma ho anche letto il discorso dell' ipodotato eh..


Senti,tu sei la dimostrazione che le donne di uomini non capiscono un cazzo.....Dovrebbero mettersi in fila per baciarti il culo e tutto il resto...,guarda sono disposto anche a retrocedere al secondo posto sei tu sei al primo,nessun problema.Compensi benissimo con la tua simpatia,con il tuo spessore,il tuo esser ipodotato...!Mi devo stampare quello che hai scritto così ogni volta che mi rode il culo per le cazzate leggo la tua storia e mi vergogno...!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti,tu sei la dimostrazione che le donne di uomini non capiscono un cazzo.....Dovrebbero mettersi in fila per baciarti il culo e tutto il resto...,guarda sono disposto anche a retrocedere al secondo posto sei tu sei al primo,nessun problema.Compensi benissimo con la tua simpatia,con il tuo spessore,il tuo esser ipodotato...!Mi devo stampare quello che hai scritto così ogni volta che mi rode il culo per le cazzate leggo la tua storia e mi vergogno...!



auahhaahahahaahaha 

Come cazzo fai a scrivere seriamente e poi.. madò oscù a volte ti adoro..!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahaahaha
> 
> Come cazzo fai a scrivere seriamente e poi.. madò oscù a volte ti adoro..!


No sono serissimo!


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*

bastardissimo, quella minchiata che hai scritto di la sulla tu vita, sei proprio un bel figlio di buona donna, diciamo così, te ne inventi di tutti i colori pur di accaparrarti le simpatie.

bastarduni.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bastardissimo, quella minchiata che hai scritto di la sulla tu vita, sei proprio un bel figlio di buona donna, diciamo così, te ne inventi di tutti i colori pur di accaparrarti le simpatie.
> 
> bastarduni.



Si in effetti adesso gli alberi ne sono pieni, di limoni intendo, stanno maturando e i pirittuna  sono magnifici. 

Un po di sale o di zucchero o magari nulla e.... li mangi, che delizia compà..! 

Che bello raccoglierli e sentirne l'odore, ti rimane addosso per tutto il giorno..!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

*Ehm*

Abbiamo un nuovo utente col nickname Divina.! sticazzi..!

La Chiara e la Tebe ne saranno contenti.! auahaaaaahhahahah 

Nulla contro te Divina, ma c'è tutta una storia dietro che tu ( forse) non conosci.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2013)

*A clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un nuovo utente col nickname Divina.! sticazzi..!
> 
> La Chiara e la Tebe ne saranno contenti.! auahaaaaahhahahah
> 
> Nulla contro te Divina, ma c'è tutta una storia dietro che tu ( forse) non conosci.


Ma a noi che ci frega?divina,basta che te metti a pecorina.....:up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a noi che ci frega?divina,basta che te metti a pecorina.....:up:



Assolutamente nulla, anzi...


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a noi che ci frega?divina,basta che te metti a pecorina.....:up:


gliel'hai gia detto?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gliel'hai gia detto?



Nessuno dei due ha risposto.... gatta ci cova..!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due ha risposto.... gatta ci cova..!


ancora che li stai a sentire??
io ancora aspetto di vedere la panterona annunciata da oscuro....

ma la signora madre unn'e'??
e' gia ricoverata? le doglie? le acque?
so solo questo di una parto 
ah no..conosco anche : EPIDURALE.... ah!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2013)

Che mi dono persa ? Chi è divina ? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ancora che li stai a sentire??
> io ancora aspetto di vedere la panterona annunciata da oscuro....
> 
> ma la signora madre unn'e'??
> ...



E' a casa.... i tracciati si fanno, noi passiamo per il pronto soccorso, astuzie conosciute dalle mamme e dalle dottoresse.

E' cefalico quindi no epidurale. E ormai difficilmente si può girare. 

Cefalico vuol dire che ha la testa in giù diretta verso l'utero che al momento non è dilatato, quando comincia a dilatarsi vuol dire che ci siamo quasi, ma può capitare da un secondo all'altro. 

Uhm.... ricordo una volta in macchina... non avevo la forza di schiacciare nemmeno il pedale della frizione, tremavo tutto e avevo perso il controllo del corpo.. ma riuscì a portarla in ospedale e... tutto ok..! ( primo figlio che abbiamo perso) 

Staminchia..!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

*buongiorno*

[video=youtube;oXOZBjcECPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXOZBjcECPo[/video]


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*



miss acacia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;oXOZBjcECPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXOZBjcECPo[/video]


Ciao belle chiappe!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao belle chiappe!


Ohhh buongiorno a te


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2013)

Buongiorno figliuoli e figliuole


----------



## viola di mare (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' a casa.... i tracciati si fanno, noi passiamo per il pronto soccorso, astuzie conosciute dalle mamme e dalle dottoresse.
> 
> *E' cefalico quindi no epidurale. E ormai difficilmente si può girare.*
> 
> ...



di solito il problema è quando sono podalici che richiede un cesareo...

scusa ma mio figlio aveva la testa verso l'utero *e a me mi *hanno fatto l'epidurale (santa subito)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> di solito il problema è quando sono podalici che richiede un cesareo...
> 
> scusa ma mio figlio aveva la testa verso l'utero *e a me mi *hanno fatto l'epidurale (santa subito)



Bhe l'epidurale hai ragione, si fa anche nel cefalico. Evita dolore circoscritto.


----------



## viola di mare (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe l'epidurale hai ragione, si fa anche nel cefalico. Evita dolore circoscritto.


no no te evita proprio i dolori del parto!!!

poi lascia perde che io ho fatto il cesareo dopo un lungo travaglio.


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no no te evita proprio i dolori del parto!!!
> 
> poi lascia perde che io ho fatto il cesario dopo un lungo travaglio.


bene a sapersi.

Vado a mangiare qualcosa: è meglio.


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*

la smetti di aprire e chiudere DDD? 

non ti si può rispondere, non ti si può dire hai detto una minchiata, darti un rosso, un verde, mandarti a cagare, chiedere spiegazioni a perplesso, sentire l'opinione di oscuro, le critiche del coglionazzo, il sottile umorismo di free, l'incazzatuira di viola di mare, farfalla e simy che ti mandano a fare in culo e così via: la vuoi smettere?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

non si può aprire un thread a tema e chiuderlo subito dopo; usa il blog se non vuoi intrusioni


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

aggiungo che gradirei un minimo di educazione in generale perché non metto in dubbio di dire tante minchiate e altro ma non è possibile che si usino sempre questi toni o peggio quando a me non risulta insultarvi.
siamo arrivati a chiedermi di non esprimere un'opinione, stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiungo che gradirei un minimo di educazione in generale perché non metto in dubbio di dire tante minchiate e altro ma non è possibile che si usino sempre questi toni o peggio quando a me non risulta insultarvi.
> *siamo arrivati a chiedermi di non esprimere un'opinione, stiamo scherzando*?


benvenuta nel mio mondo !!!!!!

perche sei stata insultata? e perche mai non puoi esprimere la tua opinione?
certo sei sempre un po freddina ma io personalmente sono quasi sempre stata d accordo con te......
cioe', mi piace sempre quello che dici...io ci metterei solo una coccolina dentro


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

[FONT=Eurostile, sans-serif]proverbio sicilano: _"U’mmurutu ‘nmenz’a via u so immu un su talia"_[/FONT]_[FONT=Eurostile, sans-serif] 

[/FONT]_*[FONT=Eurostile, sans-serif]

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Eurostile, sans-serif][/FONT]*[FONT=Eurostile, sans-serif]traduco: I[/FONT][FONT=Eurostile, sans-serif]l gobbo in mezzo alla strada non guarda la sua gobba[/FONT]


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> proverbio sicilano: _"U’mmurutu ‘nmenz’a via u so immu un su talia"__
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


ti spiace indicarmi i casi nei quali ti avrei insultato , per favore?mi pare che io e te non dialoghiamo molto.direi nulla.
e quali sarebbero gli altri?




aggiornamento :
magari ultimo ora è in sala parto e queste cazzate davvero sono quisquillie di fronte allo spettacolo della vita: vogliamo il fiocco azzurro !


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spiace indicarmi i casi nei quali ti avrei insultato , per favore?mi pare che io e te non dialoghiamo molto.direi nulla.
> e quali sarebbero gli altri?
> 
> 
> ...


*
*

:up: Ci manca poco.... ma concordo sul neretto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

*Fichi d'india*

Che bontà..! 

Come fa un frutto così strano ad essere così sublime?

Ha quei semini che non si possono masticare, ma quella polpa che in bocca si scioglie esplodendo nel sapore diverso di ogni suo colore..! Quello verde, rosso, viola.... Non so se è migliore il rosso o il viola.....
 Nel dubbio stasera ripasso il tutto compreso il verde.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bontà..!
> 
> Come fa un frutto così strano ad essere così sublime?
> 
> ...


ma insomma!!!!
ogni volta che l eggo Ultimo mi dico....ecco...adesso lo leggo: e' nato!....
invece...mi parli fichi d india??????
sai che non l ho mai mangiato uno in vita mia......


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma insomma!!!!
> ogni volta che l eggo Ultimo* mi dico....ecco...adesso lo leggo*: *e' nato!....*
> invece...mi parli fichi d india??????
> sai che non l ho mai mangiato uno in vita mia......


vero


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma insomma!!!!
> ogni volta che l eggo Ultimo mi dico....ecco...adesso lo leggo: e' nato!....
> invece...mi parli fichi d india??????
> sai che non l ho mai mangiato uno in vita mia......



auhauahahahahaahah ti adoro figliolosa..! Sei in ansia?

Io sono terrorizzato.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauahahahahaahah ti adoro figliolosa..! Sei in ansia?
> 
> Io sono terrorizzato.


eh be si......certo che sono in ansia.... (lo siamo tutti qui dentro )
poi tu scompari per ore e poi ti ripresenti e' ovvio che uno pensa...ecco.....e' fatta....
ma secondo me lo fai apposta 
dillo che vuoi torturarci!!!! 
ma non ho capito...siete a casa? aspettate le doglie e le acque? cioe'....il travaglio (ho ripassato bene )


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

*Si*

Sono terrorizzato, non ho paura, ho ansia che è peggiore della paura.

Il parto di una donna, di mia moglie mi ha sempre terrorizzato.

E' un "evento" normale? ( vaffanculo clà a quando non trovi le giuste parole) ma mille pensieri mi assalgono, li sfuggo tutti perchè so come fare, ma.....è pur sempre un evento che mi terrorizza. Parlarne scriverne non mi fa sfogare, perchè ............ 


Un giorno di circa 20 anni fa...... arriva una telefonata e il principale mi chiama: clà il telefono ......


Prendo il telefono: clà tua sorella è partita per l'ospedale.

Ho mandato a fanculo il principale malamente perchè ha detto: e che vuoi che siaaaaa sta soltanto partorendo. 
E mi sono precipitato in ospedale.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Coraggio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono terrorizzato, non ho paura, ho ansia che è peggiore della paura.
> 
> Il parto di una donna, di mia moglie mi ha sempre terrorizzato.
> 
> ...


oggi sei il claudio che mi fa star bene,stai scrivendo cofanate di cazzate...Grazie!


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spiace indicarmi i casi nei quali ti avrei insultato , per favore?


Io non ti ho insultato, ho solo criticato, in maniera forte?,  una tua affermazione, come tu spesso fai con le mie e non solo con quelle. Nessun insulto, ne tantomeno t'ho detto, ne mi permetterei per educazione e rispetto delle idee degli altri, di non farlo con me.

buonaserata.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono terrorizzato, non ho paura, ho ansia che è peggiore della paura.
> 
> Il parto di una donna, di mia moglie mi ha sempre terrorizzato.
> 
> ...


guarda...io mi faro dare una botta in testa quando dovro partorire.....e gli diro: fate tutto voi, buona notte e in bocca al lupo.....
quello ha gia detto: eh vabbe ma se gioca l inter io non posso entrare in sala parto....a meno che......non abbiano il wi-fi, cosi me la vedo in streaming....
ognuno ha le sue reazioni alla cosa....
dai che manca davvero poco a sto giro.......portati il cellulare e aggiornaci in tempo reale, cioe' non fare che scompari per giorni interi e poi ti ripresenti dicendo: sono padre da 5 giorni....no!!!

tua moglie com'e'? agitata o tranquilla?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eh be si......certo che sono in ansia.... (lo siamo tutti qui dentro )
> poi tu scompari per ore e poi ti ripresenti e' ovvio che uno pensa...ecco.....e' fatta....
> ma secondo me lo fai apposta
> dillo che vuoi torturarci!!!!
> ma non ho capito...siete a casa? aspettate le doglie e le acque? cioe'....il travaglio (ho ripassato bene )



Beddamatri santissima... calmati..! 

No che fare apposta.... 

Torturarvi? SIIIIIIIIII..!!! :mrgreen:

Siamo a casa. cioè lei è a casa io al lavoro. 

Le acque non si sono ancora spezzate..... le contrazioni ci sono ma sono piccole. 

Il tipetto per una stima fatta.. pesa attorno ai 3 chili e seicento grammi..( staciolla..!)


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Io non ti ho insultato, ho solo criticato, in maniera forte?, una tua affermazione, come tu spesso fai con le mie e non solo con quelle. Nessun insulto, ne tantomeno t'ho detto, ne mi permetterei per educazione e rispetto delle idee degli altri, di non farlo con me.
> 
> buonaserata.


ciaooooo

buona serata , buona cena, buona notte e buongiorno per domani 
smuack


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> oggi sei il claudio che mi fa star bene,stai scrivendo cofanate di cazzate...Grazie!



:rotfl: lasciami sfogare....


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl: lasciami sfogare....


Per quello che mi riguarda tu potresti anche pisciare ovunque,avresti sempre la mia approvazione...!


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Io non ti ho insultato, ho solo criticato, in maniera forte?,  una tua affermazione, come tu spesso fai con le mie e non solo con quelle. Nessun insulto, ne tantomeno t'ho detto, ne mi permetterei per educazione e rispetto delle idee degli altri, di non farlo con me.
> 
> buonaserata.


sì, buongiorno ma non parlavo di insulti fatti da te ora..e la domanda era posta in virtù del fatto che avessi postato un proverbio ...etc etc.
però ora tempo sospeso fino a che non ci sarà l'evento.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Beddamatri santissima... calmati..!
> 
> No che fare apposta....
> 
> ...


ah....'na piuma insomma ahahahahahah
che bello.....chissa come sara morbidoso......


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda...io mi faro dare una botta in testa quando dovro partorire.....e gli diro: fate tutto voi, buona notte e in bocca al lupo.....
> quello ha gia detto: eh vabbe ma se gioca l inter io non posso entrare in sala parto....a meno che......non abbiano il wi-fi, cosi me la vedo in streaming....
> ognuno ha le sue reazioni alla cosa....
> dai che manca davvero poco a sto giro.......portati il cellulare e aggiornaci in tempo reale, cioe' non fare che scompari per giorni interi e poi ti ripresenti dicendo: sono padre da 5 giorni....no!!!
> ...


Com'è ? la verità vuoi sapere figliolosa? 

Gli ha promesso ancor prima di nascere tante di quelle botte che non le scorderà per tutta la vita...! 

Minchia... tutti e nove mesi tra nausea, mal di schiena, acufeni che sono scomparsi soltanto 20 giorni fa.. ecc ecc...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quello che mi riguarda tu potresti anche pisciare ovunque,avresti sempre la mia approvazione...!



Bhe.... se ci vediamo, alle maniglie della tua macchina...!


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Beddamatri santissima... calmati..!
> 
> No che fare apposta....
> 
> ...


so di meritarmelo ora l'insulto...ma ti vedo poco preparato: prima con l'epidurale 
ora le acque che si spezzano.ad occhio e croce è meglio se passeggi nervosamente in corridoio:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah....'na piuma insomma ahahahahahah
> che bello.....chissa come sara morbidoso......



Ridi ridi.... tanto prima o poi toccherà anche te..! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe.... se ci vediamo, alle maniglie della tua macchina...!


E manco per il cazzo,la mia signorina rossa non si tocca,fallo a me,fallo alla mia donna,ma la macchina no!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> so di meritarmelo ora l'insulto...ma ti vedo poco preparato: prima con l'epidurale
> ora le acque che si spezzano.ad occhio e croce è meglio se passeggi nervosamente in corridoio:mrgreen:



Ehm se ci parti dal principio che traduco il mio dialetto e lo italianizzo, bhe.. puoi perdonarmi no?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Com'è ? la verità vuoi sapere figliolosa?
> 
> Gli ha promesso ancor prima di nascere tante di quelle botte che non le scorderà per tutta la vita...!
> 
> Minchia... tutti e nove mesi tra nausea, mal di schiena, acufeni che sono scomparsi soltanto 20 giorni fa.. ecc ecc...


aia....
la nausea per tutti e 9 i mesi? noooo.....
povero ma lui che ne sa!!!
io ho perso un bambino al 5 mese quando avevo 18/19 anni.....(prima di questo fidanzato)
lo volevo cosi tanto.....e all inizio la mia dottoressa mi aveva detto che avrei avuto le nausee....ma solo fino alla formazione della placenta che sostituisce il progesterone, che ti da nausea...
invece fino a 1 settimana prima di perderlo ho avuto l=nausea e vomito senza tregua, giorno e notte....per 4 mesi non sono uscita di casa.....vomitavo sempre.....

la capisco per 5 mesi tua moglie.....glia ltri 4 no


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E manco per il cazzo,la mia signorina rossa non si tocca,fallo a me,fallo alla mia donna,ma la macchina no!



Sei un mito..!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> aia....
> la nausea per tutti e 9 i mesi? noooo.....
> povero ma lui che ne sa!!!
> io ho perso un bambino al 5 mese quando avevo 18/19 anni.....(prima di questo fidanzato)
> ...


Cosa cazzo non ti è ancora successo nella tua breve vita?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cazzo non ti è ancora successo nella tua breve vita?


poco, purtroppo 
non mi sono ancora sposata ed effetivamente ancora non sono mamma....


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

uhhhh ... un appoggio alla mamma ... 
spero che vada tutto bene ... 

toi-toi-toi ... un pensiero a loro due ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei un mito..!:carneval:


Quella per me è come una figlia,a gennaio devo far revisinare le turbine,c'è una piccola vaporizazione d'olio da una delle due...,in scalata sbuffa,mi son attaccato con un 911 "993"....sta ancora piangendo.....!Son tornato a casa a minchia dritta....!


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm se ci parti dal principio che traduco il mio dialetto e lo italianizzo, bhe.. puoi perdonarmi no?


ma certo ...romperò una lancia in tuo favore.
ma dì a tua moglie di camminare , muoversi.fatelo nascere che ha da fare!


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> poco, purtroppo
> non mi sono ancora sposata ed effetivamente ancora non sono mamma....


Mamma mia.....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aia....
> la nausea per tutti e 9 i mesi? noooo.....
> povero ma lui che ne sa!!!
> io ho perso un bambino al 5 mese quando avevo 18/19 anni.....(prima di questo fidanzato)
> ...



Povero? lui che ne sa? 

Aò ha scambiato la placenta e la panza tutta, per un quadrato dove si fa kick boxing..!


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aia....
> la nausea per tutti e 9 i mesi? noooo.....
> povero ma lui che ne sa!!!
> *io ho perso un bambino al 5 mese quando avevo 18/19 anni....*.(prima di questo fidanzato)
> ...


non avevo letto.mi spiace


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia.....!


mi dispiace 
non volevo dire una cosa brutta in un momento quasi felice......

pardon


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cazzo non ti è ancora successo nella tua breve vita?


non ha dato il lato b.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ha dato il lato b.


vero.....ora capite perche me lo tengo stretto? 
mi e' rimasto poco.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



miss acacia ha detto:


> mi dispiace
> non volevo dire una cosa brutta in un momento quasi felice......
> 
> pardon


Ma no miss mi dispiace per te.............


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> vero.....ora capite perche me lo tengo stretto?
> mi e' rimasto poco.....


Ti sei conquistata le mie simpatie per quello che può valere....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia.....!



Entrando qua dentro oscù una delle cose che avevo percepito s'è trasformata sai in cosa? si è trasformata in stupore..! 

Pensavo fossero poche le persone che hanno avuto una vita difficile, mentre invece purtroppo...... 

Ecco perchè porca paletta la vita si deve vivere f.e.l.i.c.e.m.e.n.t.e. 

E' difficile lo so, ma ho notato troppe volte che siamo noi stessi a non volerci concedere quel pizzico di felicità..! 

E basta..! ogni attimo che stiamo a torturarci è un attimo di serenità che togliamo a noi e ai nostri cari.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sei conquistata le mie simpatie per quello che può valere....!


vale, eccome se vale....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi dispiace
> non volevo dire una cosa brutta in un momento quasi felice......
> 
> pardon



:abbraccio:tu puoi tutto. ( tanto poi da paposo posso permettermi di sculacciarti)

Anche noi il primo figlio lo abbiamo perso.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Entrando qua dentro oscù una delle cose che avevo percepito s'è trasformata sai in cosa? si è trasformata in stupore..!
> 
> Pensavo fossero poche le persone che hanno avuto una vita difficile, mentre invece purtroppo......
> 
> ...


verde mio.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo ...romperò una lancia in tuo favore.
> ma dì a tua moglie di camminare , muoversi.fatelo nascere che ha da fare!


Grazie.. porgerò la testa dove rompere la lancia :mrgreen:

Ma quale camminare Minerva... non se ne parla proprio. Non può, solo pochi passi... quel tanto per dare una mano e muoversi per sgranchirsi.


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

Ciao miss,

mi dispiace tanto ... 

a me avevano detto, che non potevo avere figli ... 
avevo programmato con il mio compagno una vita senza figli ... 
e to ... sono rimasta incinta dopo ca. sette anni che stavamo assieme. 
mi volevano mandare dallo psichiatra, pensando che fosse una gravidanza immaginaria ... 
e invece ... dopo oltre 30 ore di parto è nata lei ... l'unica che la natura mi ha dato ... 

diventerai mamma, quando sarà il momento! ... un abbraccio ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :abbraccio:tu puoi tutto. ( tanto poi da paposo posso permettermi di sculacciarti)
> 
> Anche noi il primo figlio lo abbiamo perso.


purtroppo dicono che e' quasi normale con la prima gravidanza...
succede a piu donne di quanto si pensi.....
poi specialmente se sono piccole come me di coproratura.....
sono sicura che la mia prossima andra bene


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> purtroppo dicono che e' quasi normale con la prima gravidanza...
> succede a piu donne di quanto si pensi.....
> poi specialmente se sono piccole come me di coproratura.....
> sono sicura che la mia prossima andra bene



Yes....! e si chiamerà Claudio..! se femmina Claudia..! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

Maaaariiiiiaaaaaa Ultimo comu si nfurniciatu, runiti na ripiggjata, e chi fù: si nto ta centru, ah? scuppulaminchi ca un si autru. ma stu nicu ca sta mittennu o munnu, iavi u bigattinu comu o tò o l'avi già chjù danni?



ahahahah


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yes....! e si chiamerà Claudio..! se femmina Claudia..! :carneval::carneval:


a volte mi scordo il tuo nome.....cioe' no...mi scordo che caludio sei tu....invece che ultimo...solo che suona cosi naturale come nome....come ti chiami? ultimo....wow....ficoooo...
cmq....quello ha detto che il figlio maschio si chiamera o claudio come il nonno, oppure javier, come zanetti (io mi rifiuto)
nel caso fosse femmina lo scelgo io e si chiamera Nadine oppure Lavinia 
nomi di merda lo so.....
ma sara una bellissima bambina con lunghi capelli rossi come me, e le lentiggini e gli occhi verdi....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Maaaariiiiiaaaaaa Ultimo comu si nfurniciatu, runiti na ripiggjata, e chi fù: si nto ta centru, ah? scuppulaminchi ca un si autru. ma stu nicu ca sta mittennu o munnu, iavi u bigattinu comu o tò o l'avi già chjù danni?
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahah



auahhaahahahahaah vafanculu!! 

Me ne vado al bar a facciazza tò..!


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sara una bellissima bambina con lunghi capelli rossi come me, e le lentiggini e gli occhi verdi....


tipo pippi calze lunghe. 


maronna santissima.


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahaah vafanculu!!
> 
> Me ne vado al bar a facciazza tò..!


Mi sale la malinconia,quando penso che andavo anche io sempre la bar,era il ritrovo della mia comitiva di motociclisti,il mio sopranome?"er matto"...che ricordi...!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tipo pippi calze lunghe.
> 
> 
> maronna santissima.


si be ora i miei capelli si sono scuriti.....ora sono castana ma ho ancora le lentiggini....
be che male c'e' ad essere come pippi? 
inutile dirti che mi ci travestivo a carnevale da piccola 
tranne un anno.....che mi vestii da bagnante del 1800......
me lo ero fatta da sola quel vestito


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahaah vafanculu!!
> 
> Me ne vado al bar a facciazza tò..!


o fatti na camomilla. tantu rumani si attorna cà, a scassari a ciolla cu sti minchi di riscussioni. m'arruccumannu, se nto caso avissa nasciri co lustru ri luna, fannillu sapiri subito. iarrusu.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2013)

Sbri non è passata oggi ? :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' a casa.... i tracciati si fanno, noi passiamo per il pronto soccorso, astuzie conosciute dalle mamme e dalle dottoresse.
> 
> *E' cefalico quindi no epidurale.* E ormai difficilmente si può girare.
> 
> ...


ma non c'entra un tubo la posizione. A me l'epidurale non la fecero perchè all'epoca non era nel protocollo ospedaliero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sbri non è passata oggi ? :smile:


Febbre alta. Starnutisco ogni 3 secondi, ho il naso che pare un peperone arrostito, i capelli che sembrano spinaci e gli occhi gonfi. Una bomba sexy. Per quello non mi sono fatta vedere, non volevo minare la virtù degli utenti maschi.

Chissà se il piccolino di Ultimo ha deciso di uscire...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Febbre alta. Starnutisco ogni 3 secondi, ho il naso che pare un peperone arrostito, i capelli che sembrano spinaci e gli occhi gonfi. Una bomba sexy. Per quello non mi sono fatta vedere, non volevo minare la virtù degli utenti maschi.
> 
> Chissà se il piccolino di Ultimo ha deciso di uscire...


Mah su Ultimo ogni momento è buono, fino a ieri pomeriggio credo abbia girellato qui ... Restiamo in attesa di novelle :smile::smile:Ciao Sbri riguardati :bacio:


----------



## lolapal (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Febbre alta. Starnutisco ogni 3 secondi, ho il naso che pare un peperone arrostito, i capelli che sembrano spinaci e gli occhi gonfi. Una bomba sexy. Per quello non mi sono fatta vedere, non volevo minare la virtù degli utenti maschi.
> 
> Chissà se il piccolino di Ultimo ha deciso di uscire...


Buongiorno!
L'influenza che gira questo periodo è molto fatidiosa... stai al caldo, latte e miele, tante coccole... 

Io cerco di collegarmi spesso, anche se ho poco tempo, solo per sapere se è nato il figlio di Ultimo... credo che sarà il nipotino virtuale del forum! Se poi sarà dolce come il suo papà...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non c'entra un tubo la posizione. A me l'epidurale non la fecero perchè all'epoca non era nel protocollo ospedaliero.


Bhe sorellina, come ben sai o sapete io come sempre mi baso su quello che vivo e spesso sbaglio ( e non ci sono giustificazioni).

Ti/vi spiego: Ai tempi, quindi alla nascita dei miei figli l'epidurale era soltanto una scelta per chi partoriva con il cesareo. Col parto normale l'epidurale non era consento. Se questo era diverso da ospedale e ospedale io non lo so. 

Quindi come spesso accade chiedo scusa quando scrivo erroneamente. 

Ultimo made in sicily


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

anche quando ho partorito io l'epidurale non esisteva e dovevi partorire con dolore zitta zitta altrimenti ti prendevano anche a legnate:mrgreen:
masono stata piuttosto fortunata ed ho fatto presto  e bene. dopo mezz'ora ero in giro per l'ospedale snella e rompiballe:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> L'influenza che gira questo periodo è molto fatidiosa... stai al caldo, latte e miele, tante coccole...
> 
> Io cerco di collegarmi spesso, anche se ho poco tempo, solo per sapere se è nato il figlio di Ultimo... credo che sarà il nipotino virtuale del forum! Se poi sarà dolce come il suo papà...



Mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa smack smackkkk smackkkkkkk ...! grazie...! :ballo:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche quando ho partorito io l'epidurale non esisteva e dovevi partorire con dolore zitta zitta altrimenti ti prendevano anche a legnate:mrgreen:
> masono stata piuttosto fortunata ed ho fatto presto  e bene. dopo mezz'ora ero in giro per l'ospedale snella e rompiballe:singleeye:


auahhaaahhahahhaha

Ti spiego la risata.

Ho Minerva come credo un po tutti, quella donna snob, quieta, altolocata ecc ecc ( guarda che questi aggettivi li vedo nel lato positivo, non negativo. Anche se a volte come poi capita a tutti e per tutto.. un mazzata in testa te la darei mooolto volentieri) quindi come poteva essere il tuo parto?

Minerva che.... impassibile e senza alzare il tono della voce manco per gemere o gridare( gridare Minerva? minchia ANATEMA..) partorisce, si alza, dice, grazie dottori siete stati gentili e magnifici... nel mentre si sistema facendo svolazzare il foulard con garbo e... se ne va col neonato in stanza. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaaahhahahhaha
> 
> Ti spiego la risata.
> 
> ...


altolocata manco per niente perché nella vita mi sono sempre fatta un mazzo tanto e credo proprio continuerò a farmelo fino all'ultimo dei miei giorni.
sai che comunque non ho detto ne a ne bò?
inutile sprecare energie urlando: concentrazione e spinte .fai la prova ultimo...respira 1-2-3 spingi 123 respira, spingi.....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> altolocata manco per niente perché nella vita mi sono sempre fatta un mazzo tanto e credo proprio continuerò a farmelo fino all'ultimo dei miei giorni.
> sai che comunque non ho detto ne a ne bò?
> inutile sprecare energie urlando: concentrazione e spinte .fai la prova ultimo...respira 1-2-3 spingi 123 respira, spingi.....



No grazie, preferisco camminare in corridoio..... e già questo mi viene difficile.


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

e io chi dissi! stamatina erutu attorna ca a scassarici a minchia: secunnu mia ni piggjasti a tutti pò culu cu sta minchiata ro figgju. Sì curnutu e ijarrusu.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e io chi dissi! stamatina erutu attorna ca a scassarici a minchia: secunnu mia ni piggjasti a tutti pò culu cu sta minchiata ro figgju. Sì curnutu e ijarrusu.


:44: :44: buongiorno... Hai pure ragione te... A me a forza di attendere la lieta novella mi stanno a venire le contrazioni :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :44: :44: buongiorno... Hai pure ragione te... A me a forza di attendere la lieta novella mi stanno a venire le contrazioni :carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

fiammetta, buongiorno.

t'ho mai chiesto come mai hai scelto questo nome?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e io chi dissi! stamatina erutu attorna ca a scassarici a minchia: secunnu mia ni piggjasti a tutti pò culu cu sta minchiata ro figgju. Sì curnutu e ijarrusu.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :44: :44: buongiorno... Hai pure ragione te... A me a forza di attendere la lieta novella mi stanno a venire le contrazioni :carneval:



Con tutto il cuore eh: iti a fari nto culu tutti rui..!

Cioè iu spicchiu a cipudda e a vuatri v'abbrucianu l'occhi? 

Translate :mrgreen: Io sbuccio le cipolle e a voi vi bruciano gli occhi? ma andate a fanculo tutti e due..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> fiammetta, buongiorno.
> 
> t'ho mai chiesto come mai hai scelto questo nome?


Testadiminchia che sei..! non gli hai chiesto solo questo ma anche altro. Porco..!


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

tra l'altro non mi spiego come sia possibile che un vecchietto come te abbia potuto incintare una donna. certo per tirarlo su abbiamo appurato che vai di cialis, ma il resto? ricordi ancora come si fa. io qualche dubbio celò.

 (ti piacque celò scritto così? abbreviato.)


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Febbre alta. Starnutisco ogni 3 secondi, ho il naso che pare un peperone arrostito, i capelli che sembrano spinaci e gli occhi gonfi. Una bomba sexy. Per quello non mi sono fatta vedere, non volevo minare la virtù degli utenti maschi.


per curare il raffredore ti consiglio di prendere una bella cosa calda e tenerla fino a quando non raffredda così che ti faccia sudare un bel po. vedrai che dopo ti sentirai .......................... benissimo


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

*Testina*

Hai mai mangiato una cotoletta panata solo con la giggiuliena ? ( sesamo) 

Com'è ? buona? fa schifo? unni sai nianti? eh?


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

mai mangiata e non penso sia buona. devi invece provare questa: metti la carne a macerare, per una buona oretta, con olio, aceto (non esagerare), cipolla a fette e basilico, sale e pepe nero macinato fresco, quindi impanala nella farina di grano duro, passala nell'uovo e reimpanala in una farina 00 nella quale avrai sbriciolato una buona quantità di corn flakes. Friggi in abbondante olio e un po di strutto, quindi passala in carta assorbente.


Fammi sapere, testina.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mai mangiata e non penso sia buona. devi invece provare questa: metti la carne a macerare, per una buona oretta, con olio, aceto (non esagerare), cipolla a fette e basilico, sale e pepe nero macinato fresco, quindi impanala nella farina di grano duro, passala nell'uovo e reimpanala in una farina 00 nella quale avrai sbriciolato una buona quantità di corn flakes. Friggi in abbondante olio e un po di strutto, quindi passala in carta assorbente.
> 
> 
> Fammi sapere, testina.


Ok... farò deliziare i miei figli.

Ti domandavo del sesamo perchè questo ha un odore che è simile alla muffa...

Però mi ero detto vabbè.. magari panando con l'uovo...
Comunque mi fido e niente sesamo..! 

A meno che qualcuno/a non l'abbia fatto e mi sa dire se è buona.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

anfatti.è un parto collettivo





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :44: :44: buongiorno... Hai pure ragione te... A me a forza di attendere la lieta novella mi stanno a venire le contrazioni :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anfatti.è un parto collettivo


quindi ancora nulla? torno a letto.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Santa Rosalia, mi fate venire l'ansia.

Ho appena telefonato all'amoruccio mio..! dice che  mi ha preparato il nero di seppie, che il cucciolo scassa sempre dandole dei pugni ( ha preso la mia viulenzaaa) e..... basta, me ne vado al bar.! 
,


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

ma almeno il tappo è andato?


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> dice che  mi ha preparato il nero di seppie,


l'ho preparato ieri sera con delle seppie pescate all'imbrunire, tantè che un paio le ho mangiate crude.   buonissime.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo*

we....non credo di esserci nei prossimi giorni....
in bocca al lupo.....stai sereno tranquillo, respira (prendi esempio da tua moglie) e stai calmo...
andra tutto benissimo.....

un sacco di baci e abbracci


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> fiammetta, buongiorno.
> 
> t'ho mai chiesto come mai hai scelto questo nome?


'
Mica mi ricordo se me lo hai chiesto???? :carneval: comunque non ti fidare del vezzeggiativo che in realtà funge da tranello... Uno s'avvicina pensando di procurarsi al massimo una bruciatura da niente ed invece rimane flammato tipo cerino " niro niro"... Pure l'ambaradan. Appeso ... Quindi nuocio gravemente alla salute


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anfatti.è un parto collettivo


C'avra' mica "pregnato"  con la forza del pensiero?  poi avoja a dire che ce l'ha mignon :rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (22 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'avra' mica "pregnato" con la forza del pensiero?  poi avoja a dire che ce l'ha mignon :rotflerpli



:up:


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> '
> Mica mi ricordo se me lo hai chiesto???? :carneval: comunque non ti fidare del vezzeggiativo che in realtà funge da tranello... Uno s'avvicina pensando di procurarsi al massimo una bruciatura da niente ed invece rimane flammato tipo cerino " niro niro"... Pure l'ambaradan. Appeso ... Quindi nuocio gravemente alla salute


così mi incuriosisci e inoltre a me piace giocare con il fuoco. più è caldo e pericoloso più più mi stimola.


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up:


bella educazione: 

*BUONGIORNO.*


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> l'ho preparato ieri sera con delle seppie pescate all'imbrunire, tantè che un paio le ho mangiate crude.   buonissime.


Mi sono levato questo vizio, forse è giunta l'ora di riprenderlo visto che adesso conosco la freschezza del pescato. 

Ma erano tanti i cibi crudi che mangiavo.. una volta però..! 






miss acacia ha detto:


> we....non credo di esserci nei prossimi giorni....
> in bocca al lupo.....stai sereno tranquillo, respira (prendi esempio da tua moglie) e stai calmo...
> andra tutto benissimo.....
> 
> un sacco di baci e abbracci



:bacio: si, sono sereno, spero ti assenterai per qualche bella vacanza, ciao figliolosa.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono levato questo vizio, forse è giunta l'ora di riprenderlo visto che adesso conosco la freschezza del pescato.
> 
> Ma erano tanti i cibi crudi che mangiavo.. una volta però..!
> 
> ...


direi di no....ma e' uguale


----------



## viola di mare (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bella educazione:
> 
> *BUONGIORNO.*




*BUONGIORNO Lui!!!! :inlove:*


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *BUONGIORNO Lui!!!! :inlove:*


Lo puoi salutare Anche senza faccina innamorata......


----------



## viola di mare (22 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo puoi salutare Anche senza faccina innamorata......




scusa


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo puoi salutare Anche senza faccina innamorata......



*BUONGIORNO FARFIETTA*


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *BUONGIORNO FARFIETTA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lipstick::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa


fa nulla, basta che non ricapiti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :lipstick::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:





farfalla ha detto:


> fa nulla, basta che non ricapiti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


saresti così "gentile" da spiegarmi? 

tu si io no? 

sei sbagliata. 

sallo.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> saresti così "gentile" da spiegarmi?
> 
> tu si io no?
> 
> ...


Na cosa è il sesso, n'artra e l'amore


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Na cosa è il sesso, n'artra e l'amore


e per te cos'e'?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e per te cos'e'?


Un calesse........


Come cos'è ??? 

Stà faccina dovrebbe lasciare poco spazio a interpretazioni


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un calesse........
> 
> 
> Come cos'è ???
> ...


bastava dire sesso.....


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Na cosa è il sesso, n'artra e l'amore


si si ma io non ho chiesto a te. 


Aspetto ancora che la TIZIA  mi dia spiegazioni in merito a così tanta allegria per le sue cose e l'irruenza gallica verso le mie spasimanti che a quanto vedo si ritirano con la coda tra le gambe.


 è solo chicchiere e distintivo questo posto, per alcune, chiacchiere e distintivo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si ma io non ho chiesto a te.
> 
> 
> Aspetto ancora che la TIZIA mi dia spiegazioni in merito a così tanta allegria per le sue cose e l'irruenza gallica verso le mie spasimanti che a quanto vedo si ritirano con la coda tra le gambe.
> ...


:condom:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si ma io non ho chiesto a te.
> 
> 
> Aspetto ancora che la TIZIA mi dia spiegazioni in merito a così tanta allegria per le sue cose e l'irruenza gallica verso le mie spasimanti che a quanto vedo si ritirano con la coda tra le gambe.
> ...


Allora, intanto sono stufa di fare quella che tutti mi vogliono MA NESSUNO MI PIGLIA, quindi fai poco lo spiritoso

Tra me e Tubarao è amore puro (cit. Quintina) quindi i nostri saluti, cuoricini e banane che trombano sono solo dimostrazioni di affetto e non broccolamenti come quelli che fai TU 

Tanto dovevo


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora, intanto sono stufa di fare quella che tutti mi vogliono MA NESSUNO MI PIGLIA, quindi fai poco lo spiritoso
> 
> Tra me e Tubarao è amore puro (cit. Quintina) quindi i nostri saluti, cuoricini e *banane che trombano *sono solo dimostrazioni di affetto e non broccolamenti come quelli che fai TU
> 
> Tanto dovevo


che strano mdo per dirsi ti amo:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora, intanto sono stufa di fare quella che tutti mi vogliono MA NESSUNO MI PIGLIA, quindi fai poco lo spiritoso
> 
> Tra me e Tubarao è amore puro (cit. Quintina) quindi i nostri saluti, cuoricini e banane che trombano sono solo dimostrazioni di affetto e non broccolamenti come quelli che fai TU
> 
> Tanto dovevo


e tanto ha detto!
oh!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che strano mdo per dirsi ti amo:rotfl:


sempre a puntualizzare tu........
Pensavo passasse inosservato

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che strano mdo per dirsi ti amo:rotfl:


Bhè....se non è amore quello


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sempre a puntualizzare tu........
> Pensavo passasse inosservato
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


spetta che mando una banana al marito, mi fate venire le rughe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (25 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spetta che mando una banana al marito, mi fate venire le rughe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Minerva,

ehhh, le banane ... 

la mia bisnonna mi spiegò, che se usi le banane mature, quelle proprio nere nere,
e spalmi la polpa sul seno e poi ti metti un reggiseno e aspetti alcune ore ... 
l'effetto che fa è, che tira la pelle e ti tiene il seno "alzato" / "teso" / "in quella forma",
e ti puoi mettere un abito da sera senza reggiseno ... ma tiene solo per una serata. 

non l'ho mai provato ... 
ma penso, che se funziona, solo con certe dimensioni ... 
non lo so ... me ne ha raccontate tante, di queste ricettine ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Novembre 2013)

Buongiorno Lui

non ti racconto, quando sono arrivata in Svizzera i casini che ho avuto con questa lingua tedesca. 
ma è una lingua fantastica! molto creativa ... 

praticamente la base è, l'unione di parole, che danno vita a un nuovo termine.  
ed è anche lecito e ha validità, una composizione tua, che usi in un determinato momento o anche solo una volta. 

Esempi:

Feldstecher: Feld + Stecher -> Campo + bucare qualcosa = cannocchiale. 
Handschuh: Hand + Schuh -> Mano + scarpa = guanto

Ne invento tante quando mi arrabbio ... mi escono proprio ... 
Una è rimasta impressa al mio compagno, ancora oggi ride per come mi è uscita. 
Nella traduzione, perde tutto, ma la dico lo stesso ... in italiano sembra volgare, ma non lo è. 

Hodenrasseln: Hoden + rasseln -> Testicoli + (ri)sonare con fragore 
(ero molto arrabbiata ...)

l'immagine è fantastica, credimi ... in italiano non rende proprio ... scusa. 
Comunque, è l'ultima parola che dà peso nella nuova formazione ... 
E ci sono parole, che sono composte fino a sette parole singole ... 
Fantastico! Proprio un dipinto in una sola parola ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lui
> 
> non ti racconto, quando sono arrivata in Svizzera i casini che ho avuto con questa lingua tedesca.
> ma è una lingua fantastica! molto creativa ...
> ...


Buongiorno Sienne :smile: a me entusiasma leggerti ...  hai una vitalità invidiabile :up:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> ehhh, le banane ...
> 
> ...


Ritieniti colpevole di stragi di banane, perchè ora alcuni maschietti .. scorta di banane da spalmare la dove il sole non batte mai.. per vedere se.... diventa teso. 

Altro che viagra..! gli ometti ringraziano la nonna di sienne..! 

PS. sulle dimensioni meglio evitare qualsiasi commento.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritieniti colpevole di stragi di banane, perchè ora alcuni maschietti .. scorta di banane da spalmare la dove il sole non batte mai.. per vedere se.... diventa teso.
> 
> Altro che viagra..! gli ometti ringraziano la nonna di sienne..!
> 
> PS. sulle dimensioni meglio evitare qualsiasi commento.


Ciao  :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao  :smile:


Ciao... scusa il ritardo.. ero dal fruttivendolo.


----------



## sienne (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritieniti colpevole di stragi di banane, perchè ora alcuni maschietti .. scorta di banane da spalmare la dove il sole non batte mai.. per vedere se.... diventa teso.
> 
> Altro che viagra..! gli ometti ringraziano la nonna di sienne..!
> 
> PS. sulle dimensioni meglio evitare qualsiasi commento.




Ciao

ehh, hai perso un passaggio importante. 

lo dovresti tenere in quella posizione, cioè dura ... per qualche ora, con la polpa di banane.
per non farli perdere poi la sua forma ... ci riesci? ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Novembre 2013)

ciao

scusa ... duro ... ecco è un lui ...  ...

dal fruttivendolo ... :rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehh, hai perso un passaggio importante.
> 
> ...





auahaahaahhaahhaahh :rotfl::rotfl: ora so perchè mi son perso quel passaggio. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (25 Novembre 2013)

*SGRAVAU?*​


----------



## sienne (25 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sienne :smile: a me entusiasma leggerti ...  hai una vitalità invidiabile :up:




Buongiorno Fiammetta,

grazie, un bel complimento ... :smile:

mi fa piacere ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (25 Novembre 2013)

signore e "signori", buongiorno.


fa friddu.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

No, ancora no..!


----------



## Caciottina (25 Novembre 2013)

*Buongiorno*

e buona giornata


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*

Ciao fighette....!Un saluto al cazzone perplesso,e alle donne del forum.Escluso Daniele gli altri son tutte fighette...!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, ancora no..!


Sarebbe bello se succedesse oggi  Va be ma non metter fretta alla mamma :mrgreen: Che se no si agita e ti picchia :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *SGRAVAU?*​


Sembra più sardo che siculo


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao fighette....!Un saluto al cazzone perplesso,e alle donne del forum.Escluso Daniele gli altri son tutte fighette...!:rotfl:


Buongiorno ... :rotfl: Sei informa oggi!


----------



## Lui (25 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sembra più sardo che siculo


effettivamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> effettivamente.


:smile: Comunque a me comincia a salire l'ansia ( già detto) :smile: sono troppo empatica  :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno Fiammetta,
> 
> grazie, un bel complimento ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Di nulla tesoro :smile:


----------



## Lui (25 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :smile: Comunque a me comincia a salire l'ansia ( già detto) :smile: sono troppo empatica  :singleeye:


respira profondamente, respira ritmaTAmente, conta 1 2 3 respira conta 1 2 3 respira conta 1 2 3 ...............


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> respira profondamente, respira ritmamente, conta 1 2 3 respira conta 1 2 3 respira  conta 1 2 3 ...............


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Oh c'hai ragione ... Ho sto handicap emotivo del cavolo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: però ancora le contrazioni tardano so preoccupata :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (25 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Oh c'hai ragione ... Ho sto handicap emotivo del cavolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: però ancora le contrazioni tardano so preoccupata :mrgreen:


tranquilla, tutto andrà bene, sempre se sia vera sta storia.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tranquilla, tutto andrà bene, sempre se sia vera sta storia.


Come ?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come ?



Ha ragione Lui. non sono un uomo sono una donna. sono incinta e non so chi è il padre, lo sto cercando qua dentro.... se lo trovo gli taglio la minchia,  le palle le unisco come ornamento per collana. 

Non sono una donna non sono una santa.. non tentarmi non sono una santa..! non mi portare nel bosco di sera, ho paura del bosco di sera...


----------



## zanna (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha ragione Lui. non sono un uomo sono una donna. sono incinta e non so chi è il padre, lo sto cercando qua dentro.... se lo trovo gli taglio la minchia,  le palle le unisco come ornamento per collana.
> 
> Non sono una donna non sono una santa.. non tentarmi non sono una santa..! non mi portare nel bosco di sera, ho paura del bosco di sera...


:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha ragione Lui. non sono un uomo sono una donna. sono incinta e non so chi è il padre, lo sto cercando qua dentro.... se lo trovo gli taglio la minchia,  le palle le unisco come ornamento per collana.
> 
> Non sono una donna non sono una santa.. non tentarmi non sono una santa..! non mi portare nel bosco di sera, ho paura del bosco di sera...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri e Viola*

A volte mi sento veramente in africa. dovrei firmarmi "made in sicily" non made in africa perchè in pratica sicilia e africa hanno in comune molto.

Comunque sabato scorso mentre la dottoressa visitava mia moglie, gli parlo dell'epidurale.

Gli domando, ma l'epidurale dove e come e quando si può? 

Mi risponde: In sicilia ci sono o uno o due ospedali che la fanno.

Poi ha continuato dicendomi un mare di minchiate... ma su questo sorvolo. 

Made in sicily..!


----------



## Caciottina (25 Novembre 2013)

*......*

coversazioni ad alto livello oggi....
mi piace ecate


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> coversazioni ad alto livello oggi....
> mi piace ecate



che c'è figliolosa ?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che c'è figliolosa ?


nulla perche?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nulla perche?


No no.. pensavo volessi dare botte a Wolf e volevo aiutarti


----------



## Caciottina (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no.. pensavo volessi dare botte a Wolf e volevo aiutarti


no figurati...non mi sento abbastanza guerrafondaia oggi....
entro ogni tanto per vedere se nasce o no....vedo che ancora no ...
per il resto, me ne sto sulle mie onde evitare inutili polemiche (mie)


----------



## zanna (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no.. pensavo volessi dare botte a Wolf e volevo aiutarti


Miiii pure miss chiami alle armi? :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Miiii pure miss chiami alle armi? :scared::scared::scared:



i'm ld: vusavècomprì?


----------



## zanna (25 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> i'm ld: vusavècomprì?


:canna:Tanto hai deciso di smettere ... no?


----------



## Lui (25 Novembre 2013)

Uttimo, chi fù, c'è d'impalare qualcuno, ah?

ma u sai ca tò figliolosa avi nu beddu culiddu? nicu, tunnu, pari macari ruruliddo, bidduzzu va, ammenu a cussì pari ra foto ca misi.

secunnu tia com'è, in tutto, bidduzza o no, comu ta rapprisineti.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Uttimo, chi fù, c'è d'impalare qualcuno, ah?
> 
> ma u sai ca tò figliolosa avi nu beddu culiddu? nicu, tunnu, pari macari ruruliddo, bidduzzu va, ammenu a cussì pari ra foto ca misi.
> 
> secunnu tia com'è, in tutto, bidduzza o no, comu ta rapprisineti.


se c hai domande da fa su di me, puo parla' con me direttamente.....sono maggiorenne....e rispondo da me...
grazie


----------



## zanna (25 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Uttimo, chi fù, c'è d'impalare qualcuno, ah?
> 
> ma u sai ca tò figliolosa avi nu beddu culiddu? nicu, tunnu, pari macari ruruliddo, bidduzzu va, ammenu a cussì pari ra foto ca misi.
> 
> secunnu tia com'è, in tutto, bidduzza o no, comu ta rapprisineti.


Per tutte le squame di Nettuno ma non era .it? Me se sbagliato??


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per tutte le squame di Nettuno ma non era .it? Me se sbagliato??



 Per le palle divine di Zeus......! è Net non It... e la lingua siciliana visto l'emigrazione e il contagio "universale", per l'unesco è diventata lingua madre da proteggere..!


----------



## Lui (26 Novembre 2013)

mi chiedevo, la bacheca giallo rossa che fine ha fatto? è stata chiusa?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi chiedevo, la bacheca giallo rossa che fine ha fatto? è stata chiusa?


si esatto!
sfigati....
forza sassuolo...
<3


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2013)

Buondi bella gente


----------



## viola di mare (26 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi chiedevo, la bacheca giallo rossa che fine ha fatto? è stata chiusa?



:blee:


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> mi chiedevo, la bacheca giallo rossa che fine ha fatto? è stata chiusa?


Oscuro aveva previsto tutto....juve troppo forte...andate a rileggervi tutto,mettetevi in fila,e baciatemi languidamente il culo!


----------



## viola di mare (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro aveva previsto tutto....juve troppo forte...andate a rileggervi tutto,mettetevi in fila,e baciatemi languidamente il culo!



:magoscuro


ma lo sai dove te ne puoi andare??? :dito:


----------



## Simy (26 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :magoscuro
> 
> 
> ma lo sai dove te ne puoi andare??? :dito:



mi associo


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :magoscuro
> 
> 
> ma lo sai dove te ne puoi andare??? :dito:


Mi dovresti solo che riconoscere la competenza e venirmi a baciare il culo con molto ardore....!Mi piaci ma sei troppo orgogliosa...:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo oggi non ha scritto un post.....hmmm hmmm.........


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimo oggi non ha scritto un post.....hmmm hmmm.........



Ciao 

chi lo sa, cosa lo ha distratto ... mmmhhhh ... 

o è già l'ora? ...  ... e non ha detto niente!

è più che un malandrino ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Novembre 2013)

*ma vedi un po...*

e io che pensavo mi stessero tornando i problemi alimentari di una volta.....
nausea e vomito....
la buona novella ce l ho io sta volta 
CONGRATULATEVI!!!!

anche se toccherebbe aspettare di essere sicuri che vada tutto bene....
ma io non me so tenere un cecio in bocca...si sa....


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io che pensavo mi stessero tornando i problemi alimentari di una volta.....
> nausea e vomito....
> la buona novella ce l ho io sta volta
> CONGRATULATEVI!!!!
> ...



Ciao miss,

sono la miss, nel fraintendere ... 

ma se ho capito bene ... 

un abbraccio forte forte ... beh, solo quello che sopporti ...  ... 

juhuuuuu! miss ... dai, facciamo un ballo!!

:ballo: ... cosa vuoi? faccio tutto ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> sono la miss, nel fraintendere ...
> 
> ...


Sai sienne
Tu sei una donna davvero speciale. ...sei meravigliosa..
Piu ti leggo....piu mi innamoro..insenso metaforico 

Spero che hai capito bene....
Senno lo dico chiaro

Sono una vomitina in attesa...


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sai sienne
> Tu sei una donna davvero speciale. ...sei meravigliosa..
> Piu ti leggo....piu mi innamoro..insenso metaforico
> 
> ...




Ciao miss,

hoooooo ... faccio salti come un grillo!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... :smile: ... 

per fortuna abbiamo la stessa dimensione ... ti prendo tutta! 

caspita! ... sono durina ... ma in certe cose, crollo e divento molle molle ... 
proprio ... ohhhh miss! ... è bello! troppo bello! anche la nausea ... 
tutto! ... fammi rapporto ... :smile: ... 

ho solo avuto la grazia dalla natura per una volta ... 
ma qualcuno ha detto, che ogni volta, è come la prima volta ... 
perciò ... valgo ... come mamma virtuale che ti da più che un abbraccio!!!!


:abbraccio:

tutto per te ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sai sienne
> Tu sei una donna davvero speciale. ...sei meravigliosa..
> Piu ti leggo....piu mi innamoro..insenso metaforico
> 
> ...


Congratulazioni


----------



## Caciottina (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> hoooooo ... faccio salti come un grillo!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Avrei qualcosa da dire sulla nausea....non tanto piacevole pero per adesso l ho avuta solo stamattina. ...l ho scoperto ieri....dopo 10 gg di ritardo...
Pensavo fosse normale. ...visto chebora peso 41.5 kg....ho pensato che questo mese il ciclo non veniva. ..
Poi ho detto.  Faccio un test...uno solo...positivo...allora ne ho fatti altri 2.
 positivi...
Ma quello ancora non lo sa....non so come devo dirglielo...
Forse non glielo dico...vediamo quando se ne accorge 

Grazie sienne...certo che ti faccio rapporto


----------



## Caciottina (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> hoooooo ... faccio salti come un grillo!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Avrei qualcosa da dire sulla nausea....non tanto piacevole pero per adesso l ho avuta solo stamattina. ...l ho scoperto ieri....dopo 10 gg di ritardo...
Pensavo fosse normale. ...visto che ora peso 41.5 kg....ho pensato che questo mese il ciclo non veniva. ..
Poi ho detto.  Faccio un test...uno solo...positivo...allora ne ho fatti altri 2.
 positivi...
Ma quello ancora non lo sa....non so come devo dirglielo...
Forse non glielo dico...vediamo quando se ne accorge 

Grazie sienne...certo che ti faccio rapporto


----------



## Caciottina (26 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Congratulazioni


Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sai sienne
> Tu sei una donna davvero speciale. ...sei meravigliosa..
> Piu ti leggo....piu mi innamoro..insenso metaforico
> 
> ...


alè :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:complimenti cara :up:


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

​Ciao miss ... 

forse se ne accorge ... chi lo sa ... e se non se ne accorge, gli dai una spintarella!
se lo volevate ... sarà una festa! ... 

mi ricordo molto bene. ci siamo messi assieme 
e la prima cosa che gli ho detto è stato che non potevo avere figli. 
Lui se ne è fregato ... ha solo detto, voglio stare con te ... 
Abbiamo programmato la nostra vita senza quell'idea ... 
e così passarono sette anni ...
Stava sotto la doccia ... io su uno sgabello. perché lui parla sempre ... 
ovunque ... e io ascoltavo. poi lo ho interrotto ... e gli ho dato la notizia. 
È saltato fuori dalla doccia ... era l'uomo più felice del mondo! 
Non sapeva cosa abbracciare ... tutto ... me, i muri, i mobili ... tutto ... 
Eravamo solo noi ... contro tutto e tutti ... ma con tutto in noi ... 

Ti auguro di cuore ... di vivere la stessa cosa ... 
È un attimo ... di amore, che riempie tutto ... ogni cellula ... ogni atomo ... 
Tutto sbocciava ... ogni cosa che si toccava ... 
Per otto mesi ... avevo i sensi a 1000 ... percepivo tutto ... 
e emanavo un amore incredibile ...
una cosa che proveniva da dentro dentro, verso tutti! 
Studiavo. 
Ho persino abbracciato e baciato un professore, 
che era odiato da tutti ... io lo vedevo stupendo ... 
E quando ho dovuto scrivere gli esamini ... erano otto in tutto. 
Lui si è fatto poi in quattro per farmi stare a mio agio ... 
ha litigato con tutti, per darmi quei minuti in più, che servono per fare la pipi ... 
stavo al nono mese. hahahahahah .... mamma che ricordi! ... 

sono tutta un orecchio per te! 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ​Ciao miss ...
> 
> forse se ne accorge ... chi lo sa ... e se non se ne accorge, gli dai una spintarella!
> se lo volevate ... sarà una festa! ...
> ...


Ho chiamato la mia ginecologa italiana (qui nn sinpuo avere) che tra l altro era quella ed e' tutt ora quella di mia mamma..e che mi ha fatto nascere (nella sua macchina)
Mi ha detto che sono troppo magra e questo non va bene..

Ma nn ho fame...mai e non so bene so e fare...provero a magiare di piu...se puo servire...

No non lo cercavamo fatto sienne.....ne parlavamo ma non abbiamo mai provato...anche perche nn so mai quando ovulo....ho tutto sbalzato...
Ne parlavo qui qualche giorno fa edd ero gia in attesa e non lo sapevo....
Non voglio dire che sono biiiip. Diro solo che sono in attesa...in attesa di vedere come andra

Io ne ho perso una come sai...uno avanzato diciamo..
L anno scorso ho avuto un aborto spontaneo ma nn sapevo di essere incinta...l ho scoperto abortendo...a lavoro. ...orribile...

Speriamo vada tutto bene...
Grazie


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

Ciao miss,

comunque vada ... questo momento è tuo. 
non si sanno mai come vanno le cose ... 
ma il momento, nessuno lo può negare. 

hai qualche riserva in più di me. 
allora pesavo 39 chili ... 
e ora, ho una miss ... che è una bellezza!

pensa però a bere abbastanza, perché se hai già la nausea,
almeno che non tiri agli acidi dello stomaco ... quelli sono brutti. 

e goditi ogni momento ... vada come vada ... 
la vita alla fine è questa: prendere ... e farne il meglio! 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2013)

che splendida notizia, felicità, miss!


----------



## viola di mare (26 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*

piccola Miss io mi sono commossa! a natale quando ci vediamo mille baci!!!
:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ho chiamato la mia ginecologa italiana (qui nn sinpuo avere) che tra l altro era quella ed e' tutt ora quella di mia mamma..e che mi ha fatto nascere (nella sua macchina)
> Mi ha detto che sono troppo magra e questo non va bene..
> 
> Ma nn ho fame...mai e non so bene so e fare...provero a magiare di piu...se puo servire...
> ...


Stavolta andrà bene    attieniti a quello che ti dice la tua ginecologa,mi raccomando


----------



## lolapal (26 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io che pensavo mi stessero tornando i problemi alimentari di una volta.....
> nausea e vomito....
> la buona novella ce l ho io sta volta
> CONGRATULATEVI!!!!
> ...


Uh che bello!!! 
Congratulazioni!

Riposati e dormi tanto, è la cosa principale i primi tre mesi.
Io, per la nausea, mangiavo montagne di rucola prima dei pasti, l'amaro mi aiutava a mangiare il resto.

Stai tranquilla e goditela!
:abbraccio:


----------



## devastata (26 Novembre 2013)

Congratulazioni carissima, quindi la nausea era giustificata.

Normalmente quando c'è dura i primi tre mesi. Speriamo  valga anche per te.


Spero tu stia bene in fretta. Dopo sarà bellissimo e avrai fame per due.

Io glielo direi immediatamente, non ho mai resistito più di qualche ora.:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Però devi cercare un ginecologo in loco, non ti puoi curare a distanza. Soprattutto cura l'alimentazione.

Un grande abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*

Riguardati e fai la brava bimba, sforzati di mangiare il giusto e sano  E non ti strapazzare ...


----------



## gas (26 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io che pensavo mi stessero tornando i problemi alimentari di una volta.....
> nausea e vomito....
> la buona novella ce l ho io sta volta
> CONGRATULATEVI!!!!
> ...


:up:
congratulazioni davvero!!!
i miei migliori auguri a te


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> [...]CONGRATULATEVI!!!![...]


agli ordini! auguroni miss! 
è una bellissima notizia


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io che pensavo mi stessero tornando i problemi alimentari di una volta.....
> nausea e vomito....
> la buona novella ce l ho io sta volta
> CONGRATULATEVI!!!!
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## Lui (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io che pensavo mi stessero tornando i problemi alimentari di una volta.....
> nausea e vomito....
> la buona novella ce l ho io sta volta
> CONGRATULATEVI!!!!
> ...


nella vita, nello stesso istante, c'è sempre chi gioisce e chi soffre. 


diventerai una palla.


auguri.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

*Figliolosa*

Un'abbraccio grande grande...! anzi ancor più grande..!

Parla col tuo compagno, e fallo prima di subito.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Grazie ragazzi ..Scusate. ..colpa mia...dovevo starmene zitta...
Ora sto tornando a casa.  Niente lavoro oggi...sto a riposo...
Sono andata all ospedale stamattina presto perche ho avuto dolori tutta la notte...tipo ciclo...e qualche perdita.
Ho fatto le analisi del sangue e quella mia ha detto che le beta sono troppo basse per 4 settimane....qualcosa e' andato male..
Devo stare a casa oggi e aspettare....se oggi non succede nulla devo stare a casa pure domani. ...
Piu tardi avverto la mia ginecologa italiana...

Niente oh....manco il tempo di dirlo....

Mi sollevo leggendo oscuro che dice pescivendola a mary


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io che pensavo mi stessero tornando i problemi alimentari di una volta.....
> nausea e vomito....
> la buona novella ce l ho io sta volta
> *CONGRATULATEVI!!!!
> ...


e che è, un'epidemia? 


ma tu guarda la nipotina. Brava. Bella notizia.
Scusa se non ti abbraccio ma non vorrei fossi contagiosa ... io avrei già dato ma la natura ancora non mi vuole pensionare...

a parte gli scherzi sono proprio contenta


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un'abbraccio grande grande...! anzi ancor più grande..!
> 
> Parla col tuo compagno, e fallo prima di subito.


e tu? news? qua non se ne può più di aspettare.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi ..Scusate. ..colpa mia...dovevo starmene zitta...
> Ora sto tornando a casa. Niente lavoro oggi...sto a riposo...
> Sono andata all ospedale stamattina presto perche ho avuto dolori tutta la notte...tipo ciclo...e qualche perdita.
> Ho fatto le analisi del sangue e quella mia ha detto che le beta sono troppo basse per 4 settimane....qualcosa e' andato male..
> ...



non voglio darti false speranze.
E' successo anche a me quello che è capitato a te, le beta erano basse e mi dissero che lo avevo perso probabilmente. In realtà avevo ovulato con 3 settimane di ritardo. E ora il disgraziato è alto 1.92
io incrocio le dita.


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi ..Scusate. ..colpa mia...dovevo starmene zitta...
> Ora sto tornando a casa. Niente lavoro oggi...sto a riposo...
> Sono andata all ospedale stamattina presto perche ho avuto dolori tutta la notte...tipo ciclo...e qualche perdita.
> Ho fatto le analisi del sangue e quella mia ha detto che le beta sono troppo basse per 4 settimane....qualcosa e' andato male..
> ...



non è ancora detto 
incrociamo le dita. stai a letto buona buona


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi ..Scusate. ..colpa mia...dovevo starmene zitta...
> Ora sto tornando a casa. Niente lavoro oggi...sto a riposo...
> Sono andata all ospedale stamattina presto perche ho avuto dolori tutta la notte...tipo ciclo...e qualche perdita.
> Ho fatto le analisi del sangue e quella mia ha detto che le beta sono troppo basse per 4 settimane....qualcosa e' andato male..
> ...


uff non avevo letto questo.
Stai tranquilla, è presto per qualunque cosa, l'importante è che tu stia tranquilla.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu? news? qua non se ne può più di aspettare.


No :smile:. Facciamo i tracciati al momento.

Tra ginecologa medici dell'ospedale mi sono rotto..!

Se entro il due dicembre non accade nulla ci sarà la stimolazione.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

si sto tranquilla....tanto non posso fare molto...
cavolo...ieri sera avevo pure mangiato un sacco.....un sacco.....si fa per dire....pero' un minestrone, il salmone e l insalata e la macedonia... 

forse mi sono strapazzata a lavoro.....dormo poco la notte, cammino tanto....comunque ci metto un ora e mezza ad andare a lavoro e un ora e mezza a tornare....sulla metro inglese, sulla linea rossa, la piu piena in assoluto....non mi siedo mai....solo spinte, caldo, ammucchiamenti....

vabbe...
ne approfitto per cercare una ltro lavoro,..meno stressante magari ..

grazie....siete tanto cari...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No :smile:. Facciamo i tracciati al momento.
> 
> Tra ginecologa medici dell'ospedale mi sono rotto..!
> 
> Se entro il due dicembre non accade nulla ci sarà la stimolazione.


Speriamo non ce ne sia bisogno, che il piccolo scapestrato si decida da solo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No :smile:. Facciamo i tracciati al momento.
> 
> Tra ginecologa medici dell'ospedale mi sono rotto..!
> 
> Se entro il due dicembre non accade nulla ci sarà la stimolazione.



Aspettate fino al 4 a sto punto:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si sto tranquilla....tanto non posso fare molto...
> cavolo...ieri sera avevo pure mangiato un sacco.....un sacco.....si fa per dire....pero' un minestrone, il salmone e l insalata e la macedonia...
> 
> forse mi sono strapazzata a lavoro.....dormo poco la notte, cammino tanto....comunque ci metto un ora e mezza ad andare a lavoro e un ora e mezza a tornare....sulla metro inglese, sulla linea rossa, la piu piena in assoluto....non mi siedo mai....solo spinte, caldo, ammucchiamenti....
> ...


camminare fa bene, a  meno che non ti dicano che devi stare a letto.
Fa molto bene, se non ci sono problemi.
Casomai stare in piedi ferme non fa bene, o sollevare pesi o fare sforzi.
Io giravo in autobus quendo ero in cinta e mi alzavo per far sedere i vecchietti.
Non sentirti in colpa per aver fatto una vita normale, le cose di tutti i giorni.
Non sei andata a fare parapendio, sei andata a lavorare, come tutte le donne che lavorano.
E stai tranquilla.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspettate fino al 4 a sto punto:smile:


Al 4 ?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

ma pure il 19 a sto punto


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma pure il 19 a sto punto


anche il 25 non sarebbe male, organizziamo tutti un bel viaggetto da Ultimo. Io porto la mirra, sono allergica all'incenso e l'oro fa un po' cafone.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nella vita, nello stesso istante, *c'è sempre chi gioisce e chi soffre.
> *
> 
> diventerai una palla.
> ...


io non so bene da che parte stare...se gioire o soffrire...per il momento faccio la pipi...nel dubbio...
non credo diventero una palla....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche il 25 non sarebbe male, organizziamo tutti un bel viaggetto da Ultimo. Io porto la mirra, sono allergica all'incenso e l'oro fa un po' cafone.



 Mi piace la cafoneria... portate pure l'oro e lasciate incenso e mirra a casa.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al 4 ?



E' il mio compleanno:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche il 25 non sarebbe male, organizziamo tutti un bel viaggetto da Ultimo. *Io porto la mirra, sono allergica all'incenso e l'oro fa un po' cafone*.



hahahahahahaha, verde a piene mani


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma pure il 19 a sto punto


Ma allora il 25 novembre.... :mrgreen: era preferibile :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi ..Scusate. ..colpa mia...dovevo starmene zitta...
> Ora sto tornando a casa.  Niente lavoro oggi...sto a riposo...
> Sono andata all ospedale stamattina presto perche ho avuto dolori tutta la notte...tipo ciclo...e qualche perdita.
> Ho fatto le analisi del sangue e quella mia ha detto che le beta sono troppo basse per 4 settimane....qualcosa e' andato male..
> ...


Ho letto tutto solo ora...
:-( domani saprai qualcosa di sicuro?
Ti abbraccio tesoro.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto solo ora...
> :-( domani saprai qualcosa di sicuro?
> Ti abbraccio tesoro.


ma teoricamente si....
non mi sento tanto bene a dire il vero....ho delle fitte ogni tanto....e perdite....leggere ma ci sono....
non so cosa accadra e quando accadra....io me ne sto a letto con la mia camomilla....
quindi se succede succede tra oggi e domani....se non succede nulla devo tornare li in clinica venerdi e rifare le analisi...
grazie tesoro


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' il mio compleanno:smile:



:mrgreen: wuau.. t'immagini..?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: wuau.. t'immagini..?


ma lasciatelo li...
lo sa lui quello che deve fare....
ma chi glielo fa fare di uscire co sto tempo???? col freddo...
meglio li dentro acquaccolato (acqua+coccole) nella pancia della mammosa


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma lasciatelo li...
> lo sa lui quello che deve fare....
> ma chi glielo fa fare di uscire co sto tempo???? col freddo...
> meglio li dentro acquaccolato (acqua+coccole) nella pancia della mammosa



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

E' quello che dice mia moglie, poi prosegue dicendo: appena nasci hai già delle legnate programmate..!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma teoricamente si....
> non mi sento tanto bene a dire il vero....ho delle fitte ogni tanto....e perdite....leggere ma ci sono....
> non so cosa accadra e quando accadra....io me ne sto a letto con la mia camomilla....
> quindi se succede succede tra oggi e domani....se non succede nulla devo tornare li in clinica venerdi e rifare le analisi...
> grazie tesoro



un abbraccio anche da parte mia, cara miss
comunque vada ricordati che hai una marcia in più :bacissimo:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> E' quello che dice mia moglie, poi prosegue dicendo: appena nasci hai già delle legnate programmate..!


be ma magari la calcia proprio perche sa che poi ce le prende...io pure farei cosi...
mi immagino nella sacca....e penso che penserei: ao', ma voi li fuori a programmare le mie future botte alle quali non potro rispondere con la setssa moneta per anni????
bene....ora che posso, ti legno io mami!
ah!!!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be ma magari la calcia proprio perche sa che poi ce le prende...io pure farei cosi...
> mi immagino nella sacca....e penso che penserei: ao', ma voi li fuori a programmare le mie future botte alle quali non potro rispondere con la setssa moneta per anni????
> bene....ora che posso, ti legno io mami!
> ah!!!


Sei incredibile..! sei un'amor di figliolosa..!


----------



## Lui (27 Novembre 2013)

*La scelta.*

Proprio come ha detto Sbri _" .... e prima o poi....." _il momento arriva per tutti.

Io inizio da qua, da quello che per molti mesi è stato il mio compagno di giochi, di lettura, di discussioni e tanto altro, un compagno trovato casualmente una sera mesta di silenzi e solitudine, Tradinet. 

Nell'approssimarsi auguro a tutti di trascorrere un nuovo anno sereno, sorridente, felice, durante il quale realizzare i propri sogni o le proprie aspettative. Per chi ci crede un Natale colmo d'amore. 

Un saluto particolare a Farfalla carissima amica e muro dei miei pianti, a Simy per la sua dolcezza e bontà, ad Oscuro bastardo come pochi, a Perplesso paladino di lei sopra, a Miss per la sua irriverenza ed irruenza, a Sbri per le sue "ottime" polpette e, aggiungo, un affettuosissimo abbraccio a Sienne auspicandoti tante buone cose nuove. 

Puorcu cuinnutu iarrusu purpu stocca minchiazzi di ciazza, fraterno amico, meriti un solitario: ti lascio in gestione il Club dei terra terra, mi pare tu sia il più adatto a gestirlo bene: mi mancheranno le tue minchiate e l'immaginare il tuo volto sorridente alle lettura delle altrettanto mie, i tuoi trattati filosofici incomprensibili sulla vita e tutto ciò che ne fa parte, le verità. Auguroni per l'erede, spero non ti somigli e che non abbia un bigattino anche lui, sarebbe un trauma. Ah, dimenticavo, BUONA PESCA.


Spero un giorno di tornare e di ritrovarvi tutti qui.

Per il momento un caldo ed affettuoso Ciao Ciao 

Luca.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei incredibile..! sei un'amor di figliolosa..!


<3

tra l altro gioca pure sporco il piccoletto perche sa bene che l unica cosa che ricevera una volta fuori sara amore.....
ma mette le mani avanti...furbo il ragazzo

chiamalo fox


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Proprio come ha detto Sbri _" .... e prima o poi....." _il momento arriva per tutti.
> 
> Io inizio da qua, da quello che per molti mesi è stato il mio compagno di giochi, di lettura, di discussioni e tanto altro, un compagno trovato casualmente una sera mesta di silenzi e solitudine, Tradinet.
> 
> ...


no dai Luca...
forse tu non hai piu bisogno di noi....
ma noi si 

qualunque cosa tu scelga....
grazie e ti auguro tutte le cose piu belle del mondo...
ma non andare


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Proprio come ha detto Sbri _" .... e prima o poi....." _il momento arriva per tutti.
> 
> Io inizio da qua, da quello che per molti mesi è stato il mio compagno di giochi, di lettura, di discussioni e tanto altro, un compagno trovato casualmente una sera mesta di silenzi e solitudine, Tradinet.
> 
> ...



La scelta..... 

Ti voglio bene cretino.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no dai Luca...
> forse tu non hai piu bisogno di noi....
> ma noi si
> 
> ...



Si che deve andare, fa male al cuore dirlo, ma deve andare.


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Proprio come ha detto Sbri _" .... e prima o poi....." _il momento arriva per tutti.
> 
> Io inizio da qua, da quello che per molti mesi è stato il mio compagno di giochi, di lettura, di discussioni e tanto altro, un compagno trovato casualmente una sera mesta di silenzi e solitudine, Tradinet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si che deve andare, fa male al cuore dirlo, ma deve andare.


si puo dire che era una preghiera retorica?
immagino che si, debba andare....
pero e' una cosa triste


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si puo dire che era una preghiera retorica?
> immagino che si, debba andare....
> pero e' una cosa triste


Se un po tutti abbiamo contribuito alla scelta, non è triste.

Se invece parliamo di perdere Luca, si, è triste.


----------



## sienne (27 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Lui 


ricambio con affetto l'abbraccio ... 

_Luca ... la luce ... 
la luce di primo mattino ... 

sei nato di primo mattino 
con i primi raggi del sole 
che riscaldano la terra ... _​

a presto ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se un po tutti abbiamo contribuito alla scelta, non è triste.
> 
> Se invece parliamo di perdere Luca, si, è triste.


si dicevo di perdere Luca


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Proprio come ha detto Sbri _" .... e prima o poi....." _il momento arriva per tutti.
> 
> Io inizio da qua, da quello che per molti mesi è stato il mio compagno di giochi, di lettura, di discussioni e tanto altro, un compagno trovato casualmente una sera mesta di silenzi e solitudine, Tradinet.
> 
> ...


mi mancherai, torna presto 
ti abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Proprio come ha detto Sbri _" .... e prima o poi....." _il momento arriva per tutti.
> 
> Io inizio da qua, da quello che per molti mesi è stato il mio compagno di giochi, di lettura, di discussioni e tanto altro, un compagno trovato casualmente una sera mesta di silenzi e solitudine, Tradinet.
> 
> ...


Un bacione affettuoso. Spero che il prossimo Natale sia migliore di quello passato.

Però... cazzerola.
Un paio di ricette per le feste potresti venire a postarle.
Ci stai abbandonando nel momento del bisogno:mrgreen:

Conto sul tuo buon cuore
ciao ciao


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Proprio come ha detto Sbri _" .... e prima o poi....." _il momento arriva per tutti.
> 
> Io inizio da qua, da quello che per molti mesi è stato il mio compagno di giochi, di lettura, di discussioni e tanto altro, un compagno trovato casualmente una sera mesta di silenzi e solitudine, Tradinet.
> 
> ...


Una cosa alla volta e da qualche parte dovevi iniziare....
Ti voglio un gran bene e sai che ci sono sempre per te e hai più modi per contattarmi.
Un abbraccio inutile dirti che mi mancherai


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Proprio come ha detto Sbri _" .... e prima o poi....." _il momento arriva per tutti.
> 
> Io inizio da qua, da quello che per molti mesi è stato il mio compagno di giochi, di lettura, di discussioni e tanto altro, un compagno trovato casualmente una sera mesta di silenzi e solitudine, Tradinet.
> 
> ...


ciao Luca mi dispiace ti allontani sei una persona amabile.. Ti auguro ogni bene.. E se quando recapiti su tradinet mi trovi ancora a girellare qui sarò lieta di rileggerti un enorme in bocca al lupo x tutto 
:bacio:


----------



## sienne (27 Novembre 2013)

Cara Miss,

ogni parola ... potrebbe essere quella sbagliata ... 

dipende molto da te ... prova a prenderla, così come viene ... 

sfogati o chicchera ... e sorseggia tranquillamente la tua camomilla ... 

rimani calmina ... lo so, che non è facile, con un certo temperamento ... 

ma sai essere molto dolce ... e sii ora dolce con te ... 

un abbraccio forte ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (28 Novembre 2013)

Ufff......Lui, ti debbo un vaffanculo.....ma un vaffanculo di quelli dati in pace e amicizia, di quelli accompagnati da una pacca sulla spalla, e che portano auspici del meglio.


Buona Vita

\\// <-------Solo un nerd come può sapere cosa sia questo  (Il primo che dice due gambe aperte lo massacro  )


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sai sienne
> Tu sei una donna davvero speciale. ...sei meravigliosa..
> Piu ti leggo....piu mi innamoro..insenso metaforico
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2013)

Mi sono entusiasmata troppo presto?:unhappy:
Attendo aggiornamenti.








Lui: ciao !


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ufff......Lui, ti debbo un vaffanculo.....ma un vaffanculo di quelli dati in pace e amicizia, di quelli accompagnati da una pacca sulla spalla, e che portano auspici del meglio.
> 
> 
> Buona Vita
> ...


Sembrano quattro dita... per caso è il saluto vulcaniano???


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Miss,
> 
> ogni parola ... potrebbe essere quella sbagliata ...
> 
> ...


Buonanotte cara Miss... :inlove: ti voglio bene!!!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ufff......Lui, ti debbo un vaffanculo.....ma un vaffanculo di quelli dati in pace e amicizia, di quelli accompagnati da una pacca sulla spalla, e che portano auspici del meglio.
> 
> 
> Buona Vita
> ...


Non è il santo graal?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Buonanotte cara Miss... :inlove: ti voglio bene!!!


Ti voglio bene anche io. <3
Purtroppo non e' andata....
Risparmio volentieri I dettagli....

Certamente la camomilla mi serve piu oggi che ieri

Abbracci


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene anche io. <3
> Purtroppo non e' andata....
> Risparmio volentieri I dettagli....
> 
> ...


....mi spiace


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ....mi spiace


Anche a me...
La prossima volta andra bene.
Deve andare bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Anche a me...
> La prossima volta andra bene.
> Deve andare bene


andrà. Sei tanto giovane. Un abbraccio forte forte.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sembrano quattro dita... per caso è il saluto vulcaniano???



Principessa nerd


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

certo che andrà, miss.hai tutta una vita davanti


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che andrà, miss.hai tutta una vita davanti


ma minerva cara...e' il terzo aborto spontaneo in 8 anni.....
inizio a pensare che non andra cosi bene...
posso sempre sperarlo pero....e creare le condizioni, o meglio, cercare di creare le condizione perche vada bene....
per esempio mettere su qualche kilo...e cosi via...


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma minerva cara...e' il terzo aborto spontaneo in 8 anni.....
> inizio a pensare che non andra cosi bene...
> posso sempre sperarlo pero....e creare le condizioni, o meglio, cercare di creare le condizione perche vada bene....
> per esempio mettere su qualche kilo...e cosi via...


intanto rasserenati e prendi qualche chilo a prescindere.poi cerca di pensarci di meno che hai un'età per la quale puoi concederti il lusso di  fare con calma.
 comunque di donne che hanno avuto alcuni aborti spontanei e dopo hanno partorito senza problemi ne conosco un sacco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma minerva cara...e' il terzo aborto spontaneo in 8 anni.....
> inizio a pensare che non andra cosi bene...
> posso sempre sperarlo pero....e creare le condizioni, o meglio, cercare di creare le condizione perche vada bene....
> per *esempio mettere su qualche kilo...*e cosi via...


ecco. Il tuo corpo deve prima essere in grado di permettere lo sviluppo di un altro essere. Comincia a mettere un poco di ciccia su quelle ossa, non ce ne vuole molta, il giusto.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto rasserenati e prendi qualche chilo a prescindere.poi cerca di pensarci di meno che hai un'età per la quale puoi concederti il lusso di  fare con calma.
> comunque di donne che hanno avuto alcuni aborti spontanei e dopo hanno partorito senza problemi ne conosco un sacco.



ah si si pure io ne conosco.....ma il punto e' che nessuna delle 3 volte ci stavo pensando ad avere un bimbo...
e' sempre successo .... anche stavolta.....certo ero contenta ma non l avevo cercato....
e' solo un po spiazzante....perche mi sembra che il mio corpo non regga .....non ce la faccia.....

solo questo mi mette tristezza....
ma si....ho tutta una vita davanti


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Miss,

prima di tutto un abbraccio ... 

mia cognata, solo in quest'anno ha avuto tre aborti ... 
il quarto sembra che stia andando ... tocco legno! 
e tutta la tabella degli elementi!

prendere peso, ti conviene in ogni caso. in primis per te. 

curati! e coccolati ... e fatti del bene! 
andrà ... 

sienne


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene anche io. <3
> Purtroppo non e' andata....
> Risparmio volentieri I dettagli....
> 
> ...


Povero tesoro...  

Ha ragione sienne comunque, cerca di coccolarti e di prendere un po' di peso, non può che farti bene.

Hai controllato la tiroide????

Un bacio dolce!!!!


----------



## devastata (28 Novembre 2013)

Mi dispiace molto.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

*grazie*

grazie a tutti per le parole di conforto...
basta adesso....
mi sono impegnata oggi per non piangere. mi sono sforzata di mangiare un bel po....ho mangiato il tacchino (perche e' la festa del ringraziamento in america e cosi mi andava di festeggiare) l insalata, il formaggio di capra (quello lo posso mangiare) e una macedonia col gelato.
si rinizia da oggi....

quel che e' stato e' passato.....non ci voglio nemmeno pensare...

vi restituisco i sorrisi che mi sono arrivati e ve li rimando a 354 denti... (si dice cosi?)


----------



## lolapal (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi ..Scusate. ..colpa mia...dovevo starmene zitta...
> Ora sto tornando a casa.  Niente lavoro oggi...sto a riposo...
> Sono andata all ospedale stamattina presto perche ho avuto dolori tutta la notte...tipo ciclo...e qualche perdita.
> Ho fatto le analisi del sangue e quella mia ha detto che le beta sono troppo basse per 4 settimane....qualcosa e' andato male..
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che si intende di gatti


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2013)

Si puó uscire alle 19.20 dall'ufficio ed essere bloccata in coda???!

Bipbipbipbipbip


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si puó uscire alle 19.20 dall'ufficio ed essere bloccata in coda???!
> 
> Bipbipbipbipbip


Hai un gatto?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Hai un gatto?


Si


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si


Molto bene.e' normale la pipi scura? Tipo marrone?
L ho appena notato....una delle mie gattine stava facendo pipi e ho notato che era marrone ....e' normale?


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Molto bene.e' normale la pipi scura? Tipo marrone?
> L ho appena notato....una delle mie gattine stava facendo pipi e ho notato che era marrone ....e' normale?



Ciao miss,

non credo che sia normale. 
potrebbe essere del sangue nel urina. 

hai telefonato ad un veterinario di turno?

sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> non credo che sia normale.
> potrebbe essere del sangue nel urina.
> ...



Ciao 

però ... stavo pensando, solo una delle gatte?
mangiano tutte la stessa cosa, suppongo ... 

ha qualche cambiamento visibile? ... 
cioè, gioca e attiva, il pelo ... come sempre?
osserva ... 

però, potrebbe anche solo essere, 
che non ha bevuto abbastanza ... 

sienne


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Molto bene.e' normale la pipi scura? Tipo marrone?
> L ho appena notato....una delle mie gattine stava facendo pipi e ho notato che era marrone ....e' normale?


Potrebbe pure essere niente, non sono esperta, però so che il marrone nell'urina di solito è dovuto a problemi di fegato. Ti consiglio di farlo controllare, tesò.

Lei mangia come sempre o ha diminuito?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però ... stavo pensando, solo una delle gatte?
> mangiano tutte la stessa cosa, suppongo ...
> ...


Si solo una e mangiano le stesse cose...fanno tutto insieme...sono sorelle...stanno sempre insieme...
E' attiva gioca corre salta vuole le coccole....il pelo v sempre morbidissimo....purtroppo ho notato che ieribha vomitato le feci...
Si ho chiamato  ma mi hanno dato un appuntamento per lunedi. ...
Per il resto sta benissimo. ...nulla din strano. ...mi ha anche riportato un regalino  un verme lunghissimo...
Che schifo


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Potrebbe pure essere niente, non sono esperta, però so che il marrone nell'urina di solito è dovuto a problemi di fegato. Ti consiglio di farlo controllare, tesò.
> 
> Lei mangia come sempre o ha diminuito?


Macche....mangia come un porco maiale....
Infatti lei e' piu grassa....ma e' cosi carinaaaa


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si solo una e mangiano le stesse cose...fanno tutto insieme...sono sorelle...stanno sempre insieme...
> E' attiva gioca corre salta vuole le coccole....il pelo v sempre morbidissimo....purtroppo ho notato che ieribha vomitato le feci...
> Si ho chiamato  ma mi hanno dato un appuntamento per lunedi. ...
> Per il resto sta benissimo. ...nulla din strano. ...mi ha anche riportato un regalino  un verme lunghissimo...
> Che schifo



Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... scusa, un verme!!! 

quanto adoro i gatti!!!

sicura, che erano feci? 
ora è il periodo, in qui perdono molto pelo
e leccandosi (forse è una leccona, e lecca anche le sorelle),
le ha rimesse ... perciò a loro piace masticare e mangiare l'erba,
aiuta a far uscire i peli ... non si digeriscono. 
e a volte, può sembrare come feci ... 

ma se gioca ed è scherzosa come sempre ... 
è un buon segno comunque ... i gatti, sono di norma,
dei lamentoni ... basta poco, e sono accasciati ... 

sienne


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si solo una e mangiano le stesse cose...fanno tutto insieme...sono sorelle...stanno sempre insieme...
> E' attiva gioca corre salta vuole le coccole....il pelo v sempre morbidissimo....purtroppo ho notato che ieribha vomitato le feci...
> Si ho chiamato  ma mi hanno dato un appuntamento per lunedi. ...
> Per il resto sta benissimo. ...nulla din strano. ...mi ha anche riportato un regalino  un verme lunghissimo...
> Che schifo


Di solito quando ci sono problemi al fegato, il gatto mangia sempre meno. Se la tua mangia come sempre e ha vomitato le feci, è più probabile un problema all'intestino. 
Prova magari a farle bere acqua con una siringa senza ago e se proprio ha fame, dalle un omogeneizzato, che è leggero e facilmente assimilabile. 
Poi se peggiora portacela prima dal vet... loro ti hanno detto che si può aspettare tranquillamente fino a lunedì?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... scusa, un verme!!!
> ...


No no erano feci...ha vomitato davanti a me...ma stavolta era marrone...aveva la forma...e l odore delle feci...

Sii un verme....2 giorni fa ha rubato le salsicce dalla teglia in cucina e me le ha portate.... poi e' scappata ma io non sono riuscita a punirla ...era troppo carinaaa con quella faccia da delinquente...non sai quanta gioia mia danno...

Dorme sulla mia testa e mi sveglia la mattina leccandomi il naso....e mi salta addosso da davanti perche vuole stare sempre in braccio...
Mi sembra una bambino. ...


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Macche....mangia come un porco maiale....
> Infatti lei e' piu grassa....ma e' cosi carinaaaa



Ciao

mamma che tesoro ... pure golosa!

forse non beve abbastanza ... 
osserva. però un analisi la farei ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Di solito quando ci sono problemi al fegato, il gatto mangia sempre meno. Se la tua mangia come sempre e ha vomitato le feci, è più probabile un problema all'intestino.
> Prova magari a farle bere acqua con una siringa senza ago e se proprio ha fame, dalle un omogeneizzato, che è leggero e facilmente assimilabile.
> Poi se peggiora portacela prima dal vet... loro ti hanno detto che si può aspettare tranquillamente fino a lunedì?


Se nn ci sono altri episodi di vomito fecale si posso aspettare lunedi. ...
Per la pipi ha detto che e' normale...
Io gli do acqua filtrata non quella direttamente dal rubinetto che e' 0potabile pero io la filtro sempre comqunue....
Non so....a me nn convince...non l ha mai fatta scura


----------



## Principessa (28 Novembre 2013)

Ok... 

Tesò, se non c'è sangue nella pipì (vivo o scuro) e il vet ti ha detto che di quello non c'è da preoccuparsi, sarà semplice disidratazione o comunque una conseguenza del problema gastro-intestinale che pare avere.

Il fatto che gioca e non si lamenta, non ha cambiato abitudini, è positivo.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok...
> 
> Tesò, se non c'è sangue nella pipì (vivo o scuro) e il vet ti ha detto che di quello non c'è da preoccuparsi, sarà semplice disidratazione o comunque una conseguenza del problema gastro-intestinale che pare avere.
> 
> Il fatto che gioca e non si lamenta, non ha cambiato abitudini, è positivo.


Si infatti e' positivo....
Lunedi vediamo. ...
Ti bacioooo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene anche io. <3
> Purtroppo non e' andata....
> Risparmio volentieri I dettagli....
> 
> ...


Ciao non avevo  letto mi spiace ... Coraggio sei giovane e vedrai che più avanti assaporerai questa gioia appieno ... Un bacetto


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma minerva cara...e' il terzo aborto spontaneo in 8 anni.....
> inizio a pensare che non andra cosi bene...
> posso sempre sperarlo pero....e creare le condizioni, o meglio, cercare di creare le condizione perche vada bene....
> per esempio mettere su qualche kilo...e cosi via...


di quanto 6 sottopeso?


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Novembre 2013)

mi dispiace. un abbraccio, miss.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Un abbraccio Miss:smile:


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2013)

piccoletta col salvagente ....sei qui da poco e già hai un sacco di mamme zie e nonne


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> piccoletta col salvagente ....sei qui da poco e già hai un sacco di mamme zie e nonne


 si fa quel che si puo 
Grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> piccoletta col salvagente ....sei qui da poco e già hai un sacco di mamme zie e *nonne*


l'ha adottata anche Tebe?


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ha adottata anche Tebe?


io ho adottato tebe:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> io ho adottato tebe:mrgreen:


E tebe ha adottato te....!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2013)

Ha spezzato le acque, siamo in attesa. 


So che potrà sembrare strano, ma voglio dedicare questo momento a tutte quelle coppie che adesso si trovano in difficoltà. Vorrei che questi pensassero a quei momenti e a quel significato che va oltre ogni condizione culturale, va oltre ogni orgoglio.

Ricordando questo auguro a tutti le condizioni migliori per poter essere felici.

Un pensiero va Luca, è un pensiero soltanto per lui e per quei momenti passati dove la vita prova tremendamente l'uomo e il suo essere più viscerale. Luca un abbraccio... 


La vita sta per gridare il primo suo urlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha spezzato le acque, siamo in attesa.
> 
> 
> So che potrà sembrare strano, ma voglio dedicare questo momento a tutte quelle coppie che adesso si trovano in difficoltà. Vorrei che questi pensassero a quei momenti e a quel significato che va oltre ogni condizione culturale, va oltre ogni orgoglio.
> ...


Ciao Claudio ... Bene tesoro sono felice dell'imminente arrivo ... un abbraccio enorme per voi


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2013)

auguri di cuore!


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2013)

_

Hola _:smile:
_

Felicidades por el nacimiento de tu hijito!


_View attachment 7884
​_sienne_​


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2013)

auguri


----------



## Ultimo (1 Dicembre 2013)

Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca. 

Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........ 

Non vi capisco, voi donne non vi capisco. come fate? dove trovate la forza? come siete fatte? 

Perchè siete donne? 

Siete bellissime, grazie. 

Uno Dicembre, mo figlio è nato, biondo, occhi azzurri. Un altro Claudio in miniatura. 

Ti amo amore mio...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


Congratulazioni e auguroni di cuore!
Un abbraccio!!
Benvenuto a un nuovo Sagittario


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


Bellissimo bimbo ora non ti allargare che vien più bello di te  E caro Claudio le donne hanno sempre forze nascoste che tiran fuori al momento giusto :up: Ma il nome ? Si può sapere ? Un bel sagittario vedrai che ti farà stare bello vispo caro papà  Per ora


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


felicitazioni vivissime a voi e un bacino dolcissimo al pargoletto! :smile:


----------



## Ecate (1 Dicembre 2013)

Felicitazioni!!!!:up:


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2013)

"...I vostri figli non sono figli vostri.
Sono i figli e le figlie della brama che la Vita ha di se stessa.
Essi vengono attraverso voi ma non da voi,
e sebbene siano con voi non vi appartengono.
Potete donare loro il vostro amore ma non i vostri pensieri.
Poiché hanno pensieri loro propri.
Potete dare rifugio ai loro corpi ma non alle loro anime,
giacchè le loro anime albergano nella casa di domani,
che voi non potete visitare neppure in sogno.
Potete tentare d’esser come loro, ma non di renderli
come voi siete.
Giacchè la vita non indietreggia nè s’attarda sul passato.
Voi siete gli archi dai quali i vostri figli,
viventi frecce,
sono scoccati innanzi.
L’Arciere vede il bersaglio sul sentiero dell’infinito,
e vi tende con la sua potenza affinchè le sue frecce possano
andare veloci e lontano.
Sia gioioso il vostro tendervi nella mano dell’Arciere;
poiché se ama il dardo sfrecciante,
così ama l’arco che saldo rimane..."

K. Gibran


Felicitazioni...e buona Vita :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


un sicilian biondo e occhi azzurri?
Complimentoni!
Lo hai chiamato conte?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa auguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuriiiiiiiiiiii!!!! Che bellooo!!!
Complimentissimi claudio ...
Vi mando tantissimi bacini e abbracci e coccole e amore e  tutto quanto!!!!!!!! 

Goditi questi momenti. .... 
Ti voglio benissimo. ..


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


Auguri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...



Auguriiii.....
sai quanto vi invidio ...
e vorrei già essere li...:inlove::victory::bacissimo:


----------



## devastata (1 Dicembre 2013)

Congratulazioni, non osavo più chiedere notizie ma ci pensavo proprio ieri. Auguri auguri auguri al piccolino. E complimenti a tutta la famiglia aumentata.


----------



## marietto (1 Dicembre 2013)

Congratulazioni!!!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2013)

*Bellaaa*

Bellaaaaa claaaaa!Ha il pisello del padre vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Auguri 
Come lo avete chiamato?


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Dicembre 2013)

Congratulazioni! 
:ballo:


----------



## Simy (1 Dicembre 2013)

congratulazioni! :cincin:


----------



## devastata (1 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Auguri
> Come lo avete chiamato?



Se ho letto bene Luca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


benvenuto al piccolo. Un abbraccio a te e a tutta la tua bella famiglia.


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Ha spezzato le acque*, siamo in attesa.
> 
> 
> So che potrà sembrare strano, ma voglio dedicare questo momento a tutte quelle coppie che adesso si trovano in difficoltà. Vorrei che questi pensassero a quei momenti e a quel significato che va oltre ogni condizione culturale, va oltre ogni orgoglio.
> ...


Si dice "ha rotto le acque" testina


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato*. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


Ecco biondo occhi azzurri e "mattiniero" .... mo so caxxi .... fine della "pacchia"  altro che bar
Felicitazioni


----------



## gas (2 Dicembre 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


congratulazioni :up:


----------



## The Cheater (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


tanti auguri di cuore

è tutto bellissimo vero???

io sono finito di mia figlia...mai stato così innamorato...

viva :up:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2013)

*Grazie a tutti.*

:bacio:

Si, ho un po di tempo libero, ( si fa per dire, me lo sto solo prendendo in pratica) quindi grazie..! 


Wolf..... mia moglie le spezza le acque..! e spezza pure me se non gli faccio trovare la casa più pulita di prima..!
Pensa un po te che.... per la barba di odino.... non ci sono bucati da lavare...! ( eh si sono mitico)-(( me la canto e me la suono)

Un grazie a tutti veramente, ora devo staccare, la lavatrice ha finito  ( taccia sua) 

aufidesen orevuare... 


PS. Somiglia tutto ammia..!


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> Si, ho un po di tempo libero, ( si fa per dire, me lo sto solo prendendo in pratica) quindi grazie..!
> 
> ...


Per il balzamo dopobarba di zeus landesina:.... ciao bello


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Dicembre 2013)

Deve esser un amore!! Auguroni  dagli un bacino da parte mia!!


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

*auguri esimio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> Si, ho un po di tempo libero, ( si fa per dire, me lo sto solo prendendo in pratica) quindi grazie..!
> 
> ...


http://media-s3.viva-images.com/viv...rge/1.jpg?dt=0f803558b9d17133ccad00e76c78250e


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


Felicitazioni!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Innominata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Festa grandissima, e tante altre nuove feste da ora in poi:up:!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> Si, ho un po di tempo libero, ( si fa per dire, me lo sto solo prendendo in pratica) quindi grazie..!
> 
> ...


L'avevo scritto,ha il pisello del padre...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Denuncia ai medici ostetrici*



oscuro ha detto:


> L'avevo scritto,ha il pisello del padre...!:rotfl:


Dissi all'ostetrica per piacere faccia fare tutto al suo collega uomo, altrimenti ci potrebbero essere dei seri problemi..!

L'ostetrica mi guarda stupita e mi dice, ehh? 

Le rispondo: mi vergogno a dirglielo ma si fidi... faccia nascere mio figlio tramite il suo collega uomo..!



L'ostetrica non mi ha ascoltato...! e il piccolo cucciolotto masculo non ha resistito e ha avuto un'erezione..! il pisello s'incastrava nell'utero e non riusciva a uscire...! 

Oscù tu che sai tutto vincerò la querela all'ostetrica evè ? :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.


Ecco cosa ci perde quando non si legge il forum per qualche settimana...

Congratulazioni Claudio!


----------



## lolapal (6 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alle 03,55 e trentasette secondi è nato. tre chilisettecentottantottogrammi....! Occhi aperti e subito la mano sinistra in bocca.
> 
> Sorrido, rido, singulti brevissimi ........
> 
> ...


Mi sono persa pure questa! 
Auguri veramente di cuore e un dolce benevenuto al piccolino! 

:abbraccio:



Vi saluto tutti con calore... periodo pieno, confuso, incasinato...
Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2013)

*Grazie nuovamente a tutti*

Stiamo tutti bene. Mia moglie sta tremendamente bene..! i motivi non li scrivo ma stanno dietro le nostre vite passate. A circa 13 anni fa. 

Il cucciolo..:smile: è bellissimo veramente, come ogni bambino d'altronde... ma... anche qua ci stanno dei motivi dietro che danno motivazione alla bellezza di quella luce riflessa come uno specchio che si chiama madre.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stiamo tutti bene. Mia moglie sta tremendamente bene..! i motivi non li scrivo ma stanno dietro le nostre vite passate. A circa 13 anni fa.
> 
> Il cucciolo..:smile: è bellissimo veramente, come ogni bambino d'altronde... ma... anche qua ci stanno dei motivi dietro che danno motivazione alla bellezza di quella luce riflessa come uno specchio che si chiama madre.


Ma almeno ti tiene sveglio tutte le notti?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma almeno ti tiene sveglio tutte le notti?


E' un bravo bambino, fa il suo lavoro:mrgreen: mangia e dorme..! peccato che mangia ogni due ore, peccato che dopo mangiato fa le puzzette:mrgreen: e peccato che dopo la mangiata la puzzetta  ...... si ricomincia tutto daccapo..! 

Appena posso e mi ricordo scarico una foto e la metto in avatar.. Goduria..! 


Ieri da solo con lui nel bagnetto ( la mia prima volta con lui) lo spoglio tolgo il pannolone, miiiii pulito ma c'è un po di pipì, getto il pannolone e metto quello nuovo, sto per chiuderlo e.... un tuono lontano sembra presupporre mal tempo...! ero solo il mascalzone che stava cagando..! ( grrrr) Ok ripuliamolo.... lo pulisco lo rimetto pronto per... e che fa? LA PIPI' .... tolgo nuovamente il pannolone, tolgo le tovagliette tutte bagnate.. tolgo tutte le imprecazioni che stavano uscendo.... e che fa? di nuovo la cacca..!

Questo fu il mio battesimo..!


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2013)

un bacione al piccolo e un pizzicotto a te!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' un bravo bambino, fa il suo lavoro:mrgreen: mangia e dorme..! peccato che mangia ogni due ore, peccato che dopo mangiato fa le puzzette:mrgreen: e peccato che dopo la mangiata la puzzetta  ...... si ricomincia tutto daccapo..!
> 
> Appena posso e mi ricordo scarico una foto e la metto in avatar.. Goduria..!
> 
> ...


 E pensa quante altre volte ti ribattezzerà :mrgreen: Ciao carissimo sono contenta che sia tutto ok :up: Un bacione alla famigliola :bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

Quando ti leggo riesco solo a sorridere


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Battezzato due volte*

Mi reputo una persona fortunata.

Si lo sono, nè è conferma l'aver cambiato per la seconda volta il pannolone al cucciolo.
Tolgo il pannolone sporco, lavo il cucciolo con la spugna, poso la spugna e sto per mettergli l'altro pannolone. Che bello ogni volta che lo cambio io non piange come fa con mia moglie ( che papà bravo)-( si che papà bravo, anche perchè gli ho parlato col piccolo, gli dissi: compà qua comando io..! qua il padre sono io e non devi farmi arrabbiare, altrimenti ti faccio un culo così..!! ) E che mi fa mentre gli metto il pannolone pulito? la PIPI' ............moglieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vieni subito in bagno o lo prendo e lo faccio volare fuori dalla finestra...! sto gran figlio di beeepppp...!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2013)

Bar time...! a frappè..!

Cu è ca un mi capisci si issi a fari futtiri..! 

Avi la vucca quantu un casciuniiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ci trasi e nesci stu pistuluniiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ahhhhhhllll'aria yèèè chiù l'ariaaaa ridda un cinnèèè..!


----------



## zanna (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bar time...! a frappè..!
> 
> Cu è ca un mi capisci si issi a fari futtiri..!
> 
> Avi la vucca quantu un casciuniiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ci trasi e nesci stu pistuluniiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ahhhhhhllll'aria yèèè chiù l'ariaaaa ridda un cinnèèè..!


rimitivo:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2013)

Avi lu pettu chianu chianuuuuuuu ca pari chiddu r'un tianuuuuu ahhhhll'aria yèèè chiù l'aria ridda uncinnèèèè!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2013)

*a grande richiesta..!*

A me zita..!

Quant'è lària la me' zita,
tutta fraricia e 'mpurrita (malanova di la so' vita)
Ahi! Lària è, cchiù lària d'idda 'un ci n'è!
Avi i capiddi tisi tisi
ppi spirugghiarli ci voli un misi.
Avi l'occhi quantu un purtusu,
unu apertu e l'àutru chiusu.
Avi l'aricchi ranni ranni
parunu chiddi do' liafanti.
Avi l'aricchi a paracqua
unu ppu sule e l'àutro ppi l'acqua.
Avi lu nasu ca pari 'n pagghiaru
quannu chiovi mi ci arriparu.
Avi lu nasu a cannolu
ppi scusciallu ci voli 'n linzolu.
Avi la facci lintiniusa
pari 'na papira ca nirvusa.
Avi la vucca quantu 'n casciuni
trasi e nesci 'n pistuluni.
Avi la vucca nicaredda
trasi e nesci na vastedda.
Avi la vucca china china
cu ddi scagghiuni è 'na ruvina.
Avi li denti a grattarola
unu d'intra e l'àutru i fora.
Avi li spaddi ca pari na cascia,
una cchiù àuta e una cchiù vascia.
Avi li vrazza di ferru fusu
quannu t'abbrazza ti fa 'n pirtusu.
Avi lu pettu chianu chianu
comu lu funnu du tianu.
Avi lu pettu pilusu pilusu
comu lu porcu 'i menzujusu.
Avi lu pettu sciddicatu (scigghicatu)
San Giuseppi cià passatu.
Avi la panza ca pari na vutti
quannu camina fa rìdiri (cariri) a tutti.
Avi li jammi a cucciddatu,
quannu camina s'abbia di latu.
Avi li jammi di ferru filatu
quannu camina si ecca di latu.
Avi li peri a chichiricò,
quannu camina fa sì e no.
E passannu ppi corso Olivuzza
a pigghiaru a corpi 'i cucuzza.
E passannu ppi corso dei Mille
a pigghiaru a corpi 'i cazzilli.
E passannu ppi via Danti
assicutaru puru i santi.
E passannu ppi corso Pisani
assicutaru puru i cani.
E passanni pi Ficarazzi
ci tiraru i cannavazzi.
Au Cunventu i Cappuccini
unna vosiru mancu i parrini.
Au cuncursu di biddizza
a iccaru 'nta munnizza.
(Quannu a purtai a mostra i biddizza
ma ittaru na munnizza).
'N parramu di so' frati
quattro orbi e tri sciancati.
(Ma di sordi n'avi assai
ca cummogghuani li vai).
Ma 'ncunpenzu avi li sordi
ca cummogghianu tutti l'immrogghi.
Ahi, bedda è chiù bedda d'idda 'un ci n'è!
Ma ju preiu la Madonna
d'accurzarici li jorna.
Ahi! Lària è, cchiù lària d'idda 'un ci n'è!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2013)

Minchia silenzio che c'è nel forum.... :carneval:


Lavoratoriiiiiiii siamo riuniti in questa piaaazzaaaaaa...! perchè l'altra è occupataa..!


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia silenzio che c'è nel forum.... :carneval:
> 
> 
> Lavoratoriiiiiiii siamo riuniti in questa piaaazzaaaaaa...! perchè l'altra è occupataa..!


CulFanc .... come andiamo a pannolini & pannoloni??


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> CulFanc .... come andiamo a pannolini & pannoloni??


Costano troppo...! gli sto insegnando a farla nel water..! :carneval: o perlomeno.. di non farmela addosso, ecchecchez. 


Bongiùù a tut lu mund..! comusavà?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti.. Volevo aprire un 3D per il buongiorno ma poi mi son detta ti staresti "ultimizzando" ... Di ultimo ce n'è uno....


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2013)

*buongiorno*

Stamattina voglio farmi del male....ascolto zarrillo cocciante e eminghi a manetta ...ahahahhaha


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.. Volevo aprire un 3D per il buongiorno ma poi mi son detta ti staresti "ultimizzando" ... Di ultimo ce n'è uno....





miss acacia ha detto:


> Stamattina voglio farmi del male....ascolto zarrillo cocciante e eminghi a manetta ...ahahahhaha




:sorriso:


----------



## zanna (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :sorriso:


Miii ma che soldo di cacio :smile:


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Ciao*

Ciao a tutti.....!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Miii ma che soldo di cacio :smile:


Frase che uso spesso..!  ora ho un soldo di cacio e due soldi di cacio. L'altro ormai è un uomo.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.....!



Ciao Clà.

Baciami il culo..! :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao *Clà*.
> 
> Baciami il culo..! :rotfl:


..azzo tutti Clà??


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :sorriso:


bello bello bello, un amore da sbaciucchiare e coccolare... È evidente che ha ripreso tutto DA MAMMA


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bello bello bello, un amore da sbaciucchiare e coccolare... È evidente che ha ripreso tutto DA MAMMA



VERO


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Pure*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Clà.
> 
> Baciami il culo..! :rotfl:


Pure?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?



Solo.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Il sole......... beddamatri è spuntato un sole talmente splendido...! c'è da festeggiare al bar..!


----------



## zanna (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il sole......... beddamatri è spuntato un sole talmente splendido...! c'è da festeggiare al bar..!


Ancora??? Stai sempre al bar ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Ancora??? Stai sempre al bar ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si....a cosa fare non ho capito.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Buongiorno a tutte le donne con annesso bacino sulla guancia..! e una pacca agli uomini corredata di un bel culfan..! :mexican:


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2013)

Buongiorno, 

dimmi, saltando il rito del bacio ... tutto a posto?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Arrivare a casa, i figli che corrono e litigano per essere il primo a baciarti. Bacio sempre sempre il piccolo e schiaccio sempre l'occhio al grande.

Entrare a casa e vedere mia moglie col cucciolotto che dorme tra le sue braccia..... felicità? NO..! Ancora di più.


Finito il pranzo e rassettata la cucina vedo un telefilm con il piccolo, il cucciolo si sveglia e mia moglie lo prende, le dico dai dallo a me, e me lo porge mentre sto seduto sul divano. Le gambette sulla mia pancia e la testa poggiata sulle mie gambe continua a dormire.... sogna? non lo so..! so solo che ride più volte. E' quella risata che forse non lo è, ma mi riempe il cuore di gioia. Ho visto per la prima volta ridere mio figlio. 


Che poi lo ha allattato e io mi sono messo a stirare è meglio evitare di scriverlo, altrimenti che famiglia del mulino bianco è..!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Arrivare a casa, i figli che corrono e litigano per essere il primo a baciarti. Bacio sempre sempre il piccolo e schiaccio sempre l'occhio al grande.
> 
> Entrare a casa e vedere mia moglie col cucciolotto che dorme tra le sue braccia..... felicità? NO..! Ancora di più.
> 
> ...


Il mulino bianco è invidiato ma esiste.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Arrivare a casa, i figli che corrono e litigano per essere il primo a baciarti. Bacio sempre sempre il piccolo e schiaccio sempre l'occhio al grande.
> 
> Entrare a casa e vedere mia moglie col cucciolotto che dorme tra le sue braccia..... felicità? NO..! Ancora di più.
> 
> ...


 se stiri bene sei da mulino super bianco  Un bacione alla tua bellissima famigliola :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se stiri bene sei da mulino super bianco  Un bacione alla tua bellissima famigliola :smile:



 Sai.... due o tre volte la settimana una ragazza ventenne già da tempo viene a dare una mano a casa.

I giorni in cui mia moglie è stata in ospedale questa ragazza è venuta a darmi una mano coi ragazzi, per la scuola ecc..... Mi vede mettere in funzione la lavabiancheria e dopo mi vede stirare.... 

Non è riuscita a trattenersi e ha sbottato: Signor Claudio...! lei sa fare tutto ed è pure veloce..! 

Le ho risposto: eh si tesoro pensa un po te che so anche cucire qualsiasi cosa.. e se mi ci metto so dare anche qualche punto d'uncinetto..! 

Vabbè dai mi sto vantando, ma mi piaceeeee vantarmi. d'altronde è tutto vero e se non mi vanto io chi deve vantarmi? :rotfl io lo so io lo so io lo sooooooo mia moglie..! e  già lo fa) 

Però ho dei difetti, soffro di aerofagia, erutto in continuazione... mangio troppo, dico le parolacce voglio sempre fare sesso e...... bastaaaa!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai.... due o tre volte la settimana una ragazza ventenne già da tempo viene a dare una mano a casa.
> 
> I giorni in cui mia moglie è stata in ospedale questa ragazza è venuta a darmi una mano coi ragazzi, per la scuola ecc..... Mi vede mettere in funzione la lavabiancheria e dopo mi vede stirare....
> 
> ...


Per i primi due difetti malox :carneval: Per il terzo dieta :carneval: Per il quarto fischietta .... Per il quarto ricordati che tua moglie ora sarà un po' più stanca ...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per i primi due difetti malox :carneval: Per il terzo dieta :carneval: Per il quarto fischietta .... Per il quarto ricordati che tua moglie ora sarà un po' più stanca ...:smile:




Mi veniva da darti un rosso..:carneval:

Ma prevenendo colui che vuole baciato il culo... per il quarto non ci sono problemi visto le dimensioni.. uff... 

CulFan..! non a te in generale eh..!:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi veniva da darti un rosso..:carneval:
> 
> Ma prevenendo colui che vuole baciato il culo... per il quarto non ci sono problemi visto le dimensioni.. uff...
> 
> CulFan..! non a te in generale eh..!:carneval:


Ve ma son consigli utili :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ve ma son consigli utili :mrgreen:


Si hai ragione.

Vado al bar. a dopo. :angelo::bleble:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ho bisogno di un doppio caffè..! bar time..!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tra poco arriva il lupo spelacchiato... 


Tengo pronto il piedino..


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tra poco arriva il lupo spelacchiato...
> 
> 
> Tengo pronto il piedino..


Tra un pò te lo spezzo .... il piedino


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Tra un pò te lo spezzo .... il piedino



Ma..... lo spezzi tu, o ti porti dietro almeno altri dieci come te? 

:scoreggia:


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma..... lo spezzi tu, o ti porti dietro almeno altri dieci come te?
> 
> :scoreggia:


Ahahahaha  poppante :bleble:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkMBjlHPM2o

io ti guarderò 
illuminata con il neon 
delle vetrine 
poi ti nutrirò di coca- 
cola e di popcorn 
dentro ad un cine 
ti racconterò le mie 
bugie sul mondo e quelle 
sulla gente 
poi ti bacerò con tutto 
quanto in fiamme 
con le luci spente 
e faremo l'amore sulle 
foglie e sui prati 
sul denaro e nel fuoco 
dentro ai posti proibiti 
fino al cuore del mondo 
come due innamorati 
come due innamorati 
senza niente da fare 
che non hanno 
nient'altro 
che "una storia d'amore" 

io ti curerò 
perchè tu c'hai bisogno di ridere di gusto 
e ti ringrazierò 
quando usciremo presto 
da un locale "giusto" 
guarderò da giù 
il grattacielo dei tuoi tacchi mozzafiato 
e ti domanderai 
se anche stavolta sono io quello sbagliato 
e faremo l'amore 
dentro ad un temporale 
tra le luci del centro 
tra le statue di sale 
con il cuore impazzito 
come due innamorati 
come due innamorati 
senza niente da fare 
che non hanno nient'altro 
che "una storia d'amore" 
una storia d'amore 
una storia d'amore 
una storia d'amore 
una storia d'amore 
una storia d'amore 
una storia d'amore


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sono stato assente per qualche giorno e tornando trovo uno schifo: Ultimo ti avevo affidato la gestione del club me vedo che non ti sei affaticato più di tanto. A lurdia è totale. ma che cazzo avete fatto in questi giorni? ho pure trovato un preservativo usato in bagno, dimensioni minuscole penso: chi l'avrà usato?

Pulisci che la puzza regna sovrana.



Aufidersen.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Aò*



Lui ha detto:


> Sono stato assente per qualche giorno e tornando trovo uno schifo: Ultimo ti avevo affidato la gestione del club me vedo che non ti sei affaticato più di tanto. A lurdia è totale. ma che cazzo avete fatto in questi giorni? ho pure trovato un preservativo usato in bagno, dimensioni minuscole penso: chi l'avrà usato?
> 
> Pulisci che la puzza regna sovrana.
> 
> ...


Però non va bene che non ci sei....proprio no!


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non va bene che non ci sei....proprio no!


è stato un momento di riflessione e di decisioni: farò va e vieni, così per rompervi un po le palle. ho perso il filo di tante cose, storie, corna, insulti, non leggendovi per tanto tempo non è poi facile ritrovarsi.

vedrò se posso essere più frequente.

salutami tutti.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> è stato un momento di riflessione e di decisioni: farò va e vieni, così per rompervi un po le palle. ho perso il filo di tante cose, storie, corna, insulti, non leggendovi per tanto tempo non è poi facile ritrovarsi.
> 
> vedrò se posso essere più frequente.
> 
> salutami tutti.


Non capisco perchè i simpatici vanno via ed i coglioni restano,sono coglione pure io?:sonar:


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè i simpatici vanno via ed i coglioni restano,sono coglione pure io?:sonar:


Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.



(è per darmi un tono)


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.
> 
> 
> 
> (è per darmi un tono)


Eravamo i tre moschettieri,adesso sono rimasto io,con ultimo che si crede moschettiere solo perchè ha una mosca al posto del pisello....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eravamo i tre moschettieri,adesso sono rimasto io,con ultimo che si crede moschettiere solo perchè ha una mosca al posto del pisello....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sempre il solito, calchi il dito sulla ferita.


ma sai che m'ha chiesto di recapitargli a Pina? (pina è la mia bambola gonfiabile) Ha detto che me la restitutisce integra. certo il rischio di riaverla bucata c'è: con lo spillo che si ritrova .........


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> sempre il solito, calchi il dito sulla ferita.
> 
> 
> ma sai che m'ha chiesto di recapitargli a Pina? (pina è la mia bambola gonfiabile) Ha detto che me la restitutisce integra. certo il rischio di riaverla bucata c'è: con lo spillo che si ritrova .........


Sarà pure piccolo però è aggressivo!


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Pensa che quando glielo ha visto ar pupo, s'è impressionato ed un po anche avvilito: certo che avere un neonato in casa con l'affare più grande del suo ....................... non so se mi spiego.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Lui*

Ma claudio ci vive bene,va a persca senza canna,prende il 90 per cento di invalidità,si fa le pippe con le mani di barbie,è contento così!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Lui Oscuro*

Siete due coglioni patentati. Ma quanto vi amo..! 


Stare qua dentro ormai e scusatemi se lo scrivo, mi annoia, per certi versi a volte mi sale la pressione per chi scrive minchiate, ma al di là di ciò e al di là dell'aiuto che posso dare e che mi costa tornare indietro nel tempo; ci siete voi che date un sorriso al troppo tempo libero che il lavoro mi permette. 

Detto ciò, con gran fervore, ma andate a fanculo tutti e due e, baciatemi le chiappe, stronzi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Siete due coglioni patentati. Ma quanto vi amo..!
> 
> 
> Stare qua dentro ormai e scusatemi se lo scrivo, mi annoia, per certi versi a volte mi sale la pressione per chi scrive minchiate, ma al di là di ciò e al di là dell'aiuto che posso dare e che mi costa tornare indietro nel tempo; ci siete voi che date un sorriso al troppo tempo libero che il lavoro mi permette.
> ...


La cosa è reciproca,sto qui per te,per altri,e per quasi tutte le donne....!Mi piacerebbe trovare uno simpatico come me...ma ci sono solo io,poi penso al tuo pisello e scoppio a ridere,penso a quando il tuo pisello ha lasciato un cartello con scritto:Torno subito e non è più tornato.,...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La cosa è reciproca,sto qui per te,per altri,e per quasi tutte le donne....!Mi piacerebbe trovare uno simpatico come me...ma ci sono solo io,poi penso al tuo pisello e scoppio a ridere,penso a quando il tuo pisello ha lasciato un cartello con scritto:Torno subito e non è più tornato.,...!:rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::calcio: colpa tua e del posto caldo che gli hai riservato.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::calcio: colpa tua e del posto caldo che gli hai riservato.


E ci speravo,ma la formica non c'è stata...troppo piccolo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ultimo ed Oscuro*

siete due TERRONI che non hanno altro da fare che fottere i soldi allo stato ed a chi vorrebbe lavorare al post vostro. 

*VERGOGNATEVI.*


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> siete due TERRONI che non hanno altro da fare che fottere i soldi allo stato ed a chi vorrebbe lavorare al post vostro.
> 
> *VERGOGNATEVI.*


SI è VERO!SONO CRESCIUTO GRAZIE AD AIUTI DI STATO!SONO UN MANGIAPANE A TRADIMENTO,SONO UN TERRONE,NAPULè,SONO TUTTE CHIACCHERE,NON SONO BUONO,HO LO SFACCIM NEL SANGUE.VOGLIO RINASCERE A VICENZA!


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*lUI*



oscuro ha detto:


> SI è VERO!SONO CRESCIUTO GRAZIE AD AIUTI DI STATO!SONO UN MANGIAPANE A TRADIMENTO,SONO UN TERRONE,NAPULè,SONO TUTTE CHIACCHERE,NON SONO BUONO,HO LO SFACCIM NEL SANGUE.VOGLIO RINASCERE A VICENZA!


VOGLIO LAUREARMI IN CONSERVATORIO E SUONARE IL CIUFOLO A PELLE,O IL PIANOFORTE A CODA DI CAZZO NERO!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> siete due TERRONI che non hanno altro da fare che fottere i soldi allo stato ed a chi vorrebbe lavorare al post vostro.
> 
> *VERGOGNATEVI.*



Scusa ma tu che minchia stai facendo ora ahh? 

E non fare il geloso ca cinnè puru pittia.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SUONARE IL CIUFOLO A PELLE


intendi quello di Ultimus? hai le manine di barbie? potresti affogarti se ti andasse di traverso! è pericoloso.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI è VERO!SONO CRESCIUTO GRAZIE AD AIUTI DI STATO!SONO UN MANGIAPANE A TRADIMENTO,SONO UN TERRONE,NAPULè,SONO TUTTE CHIACCHERE,NON SONO BUONO,HO LO SFACCIM NEL SANGUE.VOGLIO RINASCERE A VICENZA!





oscuro ha detto:


> VOGLIO LAUREARMI IN CONSERVATORIO E SUONARE IL CIUFOLO A PELLE,O IL PIANOFORTE A CODA DI CAZZO NERO!



Che sei volgare, e non gridare..! terù e manciapani a trarimentu! vi dovrebbero fucilare.! 


Mo qualche coglione non sapendo che sono Palermitano mi da un rosso. acus.!


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu che minchia stai facendo ora ahh?


non sono un umile impiegato statale: SALLO.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> intendi quello di Ultimus? hai le manine di barbie? potresti affogarti se ti andasse di traverso! è pericoloso.


Gira e ri gira e avete sempre il mio ciufolo in bocca, com'è sto fatto compà ?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sono un umile impiegato statale: SALLO.




Cazzi tua..!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Lui*

perchè non apri un treddino sulla bambola gonfiabile. 

so che sei molto esperto.. :carneval:


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

*minchia*

Qui hanno aperto un paio di giorni fa un supermercato bellissimo, luminoso, ampio, con i carrelli elettrici e le commesse che t'aiutano a fare la spesa ................. bellissime, soprattutto la cassiera alla cassa 69: è  .....  è ....... non ho parole per descrivere la sua bellezza.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> perchè non apri un treddino sulla bambola gonfiabile.
> 
> so che sei molto esperto.. :carneval:


Avevo letto bombola gonfiabile


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Qui hanno aperto un paio di giorni fa un supermercato bellissimo, luminoso, ampio, con i carrelli elettrici e le commesse che t'aiutano a fare la spesa ................. bellissime, soprattutto la cassiera alla cassa 69: è  .....  è ....... non ho parole per descrivere la sua bellezza.



Appena aprono anche la cassa 23 faccelo sapere.


PS:  sto annuncio a chi lo hai scritto, non si capisce bene. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> perchè non apri un treddino sulla bambola gonfiabile.
> 
> so che sei molto esperto.. :carneval:


ho trascorso i momenti più belli della mia vita con la Pina, è sempre in forma, soda, bona, non conosce vecchiaia, non si lamenta, qualunque cosa tu le dica o le faccia. Una donna così è un piacere.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto bombola gonfiabile


adesso producono anche il bambolo gonfiabile, con parti in acciaio che non si consumano mai.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto bombola gonfiabile



No no... bAmbolA .....

Sai me ne ha proposto un tipo senza istruzioni e magari aprendo un treddino specifico, chi è in difficoltà nell'assemblaggio dei vari buchi... bhe domanda a Lui e avrà risposta


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena aprono anche la cassa 23 faccelo sapere.
> 
> 
> PS: sto annuncio a chi lo hai scritto, non si capisce bene. :mrgreen:


hai visto *supermercato* come lo scrissi grande?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho trascorso i momenti più belli della mia vita con la Pina, è sempre in forma, soda, bona, non conosce vecchiaia, non si lamenta, qualunque cosa tu le dica o le faccia. Una donna così è un piacere.



Cosa molto importante è che. si sta muta..! Cosa impossibile da ottenere con le donne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai visto supermercato come lo scrissi grande?


Bhe è scritto bene ma se lo colori di rosso fa più figura. prova.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe è scritto bene ma se lo colori di rosso fa più figura. prova.


miiiiiiii, vero, lo cambiai, hai avuto una bellisssssssima idea. Miiiinchia, non ci avevo riflettuto. sei un mostro.

senti, cambiando discorso, ma non ti scassa la minchia questo posto? intendo tradinet, non il club! sempre i soliti problemi del cazzo, corna, tradimenti, ripensamenti, coinvolgimenti, trescamenti, scassalamenti, scoppolamenti. 
è monotono.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

inoltre. cè chi non si fa mai i cazzi suoi e chiedono al povero disgraziato di turno come è successo, quante volte, come te ne sei accorto etc etc.
si potrebbe creare tipo uno schema con domande fisse ed in base al punteggio dato dalla risposta, se A o B o C dare la soluzione. 

mi sembra una buona idea.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> miiiiiiii, vero, lo cambiai, hai avuto una bellisssssssima idea. Miiiinchia, non ci avevo riflettuto. sei un mostro.
> 
> senti, cambiando discorso, ma non ti scassa la minchia questo posto? intendo tradinet, non il club! sempre i soliti problemi del cazzo, corna, tradimenti, ripensamenti, coinvolgimenti, trescamenti, scassalamenti, scoppolamenti.
> è monotono.


Si. anche tanto, ma che devo fare? L'ho scritto, ho troppo tempo a disposizione. 

Poi quando i treddì durano più di dieci pagine è un continuo rimescolamento di frasi uguali e di litigi OT. 

E sempre le solite frasi... mi hanno dato un rosso ma non me ne frega una minchia ( vabbè loro dicono "non me ne frega nulla non minchia) 
E quello insulta e nessuno ci fa caso ma le pagine si moltiplicano come i pani e i pesci del miracolo di Gesù.. minchia papà...! 

continuo?


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> continuo?


si.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> inoltre. cè chi non si fa mai i cazzi suoi e chiedono al povero disgraziato di turno come è successo, quante volte, come te ne sei accorto etc etc.
> si potrebbe creare tipo uno schema con domande fisse ed in base al punteggio dato dalla risposta, se A o B o C dare la soluzione.
> 
> mi sembra una buona idea.



Si e quando l'autore del post scrive una cosa e gli altri a supporre mille altre cose che non centrano un cippa con quello che si sta discutendo? bhe lo vogliono aiutare auahhaahaha " mischino/a.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si.



Ah si? e che dire che ora ci sono i maghi oltre che i divini? 

Ci sono il divini psicologi e maghi di Vicenza..! 


Basta ora..!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Aspè*

che faccio scoppiare il macello.

E che ne pensi di Fantastica che chissà per quale motivo fa domande tipo: quante volte lo fate?

E gli altri rispondono: a te che minchia t'interessa di quante volte lo facciamo aòò privacyy ci vuole..! mica micio micio bau bau qua siamo in un forum di tradimento..! ecchecchez va..!


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

secondo te le domande tipo _"ti se accorto del tradimento perchè tua moglie non te la dava più con continuità e quando lo faceva era di malavoglia oppure hai notato strana peluria sul suo viso"_ è una domanda aperta o chiusa.



attento a come rispondi, rifletti prima di scrivere.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo te le domande tipo _"ti se accorto del tradimento perchè tua moglie non te la dava più con continuità e quando lo faceva era di malavoglia oppure hai notato strana peluria sul suo viso"_ è una domanda aperta o chiusa.
> 
> 
> 
> attento a come rispondi, rifletti prima di scrivere.



Bhe..... e se invece DURANTE il tradimento la dava ancora di più e quando lo faceva era più pulita del solito dove la mettiamo? 

Eh? ehehe e che te pare che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali..! 

Scusa ma perchè alla fine deve aprire e chiudere? me la spieghi pliss?


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa ma perchè alla fine deve aprire e chiudere? me la spieghi pliss?


E' vero: non è cambiato niente!


dopo la nasita del tuo erede LEGGITTIMO ti senti più o meno Ultimo?


mi spieghi perchè di questo tuo nick: Ultimo?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> E' vero: non è cambiato niente!
> 
> 
> dopo la nasita del tuo erede LEGGITTIMO ti senti più o meno Ultimo?
> ...


Certo, Ultimo come ultima volta che chatto, appena esco da questo forum getto via il pc. 

Ho un passato burrascoso con le chat... questo è il mio secondo forum, uno era per diletto e hobby, questo per sfogo. 

Dopo la nascita di mio figlio ho compreso una cosa, amo combattere per quello in cui credo. Ho combattuto contro me stesso e ho vinto. ma se anche avessi perso la famiglia avrei sempre vinto perchè sono sicuro che io avrei fatto di tutto per tenerla unita. 

Ultimo? si ma solo ultimo però


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, Ultimo come ultima volta che chatto, appena esco da questo forum *getto via il pc.
> 
> *'n lu pò fari picchì 'n è u tò.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> .


sì... però ... vabbè.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> .



 Dovresti conoscermi, sono molto umile, stavolta non lo sono stato, magari ho sbagliato nel vantarmi? 

Può essere, e se fosse vero mi dispiace. Vorrebbe dire che sono bugiardo e che me la racconto troppo. 

Ma so io quello che ho passato per stravolgere i "credi" che avevo.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> adesso producono anche il bambolo gonfiabile, con parti in acciaio che non si consumano mai.


Mmmhh non mi serve ...:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

opcorn: cu mancia patati un mori mai..! 


:quoto::5::5::sorriso:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Bongiù a tut lu mund..! baci baci baci ....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bongiù a tut lu mund..! baci baci baci ....


Buondi siculfrancesebrasileiro tutto bene i 3 parfili? Sei pronto ad indossare il costume di babbo natale?  Ti rammento che oggi è il compleanno della figlioccia virtuale...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buondi siculfrancesebrasileiro tutto bene i 3 parfili? Sei pronto ad indossare il costume di babbo natale?  Ti rammento che oggi è il compleanno della figlioccia virtuale...


Ma si, le feci appena appena gli auguri... non potevo avere figliolosa migliore..! 

Ma si, tutto bene, a parte che stanotte ehm... lo stavo gettando fuori dalla finestra...! mangia scoreggia defeca e dorme.. ma che se ne vada a lavuràà ! e contribuisca al menage familiare sto scroccone..!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2013)

Bongiù a tut lu mund..! 

Nottatataccia fu..! non voleva dormire, gli do quel biberon di latte che serve per far riposare almeno un po mia moglie ma.... nada...! si beve tutto il latte ( ha preso dal padre mangione) ma piange, lo annaco ( lo dondolo) passeggiando, gli cambio il pannolone e ricambia facendomi come al solito la benedizione con la pipì benedetta... 

Nulla non ci può nulla... non dorme e a tratti fa sentire quella vocina e fa vedere quel visino contrito e arrabbiato con le piccole sopracciglia che s'inarcano.. ( mariaaaaa quanto è duciiiiiiiiiiiiiii mu manciassi) maria quanto è dolce, me lo mangerei.! 
Quindi che faccio? lo porto dalla madre, ero arrivato dove dovevo arrivare... lo mette nel lettone gli da il seno per allattarlo e nel tempo di un nano secondo s'addormenta? Minchiaaaa..! la prossima volta gli do il mio seno, vediamo se è lo stesso..! 

Il primo regalino per quello che una volta era il figlio piccolo sta sotto l'albero.. più tardi provvediamo per gli altri regali.
Ieri pomeriggio passeggiavo con mio figlio di otto anni, vedo un cappotto rosso bellissimo.. entro dentro il negozio chiedo la misura e il prezzo, do la caparra e più tardi il secondo regalo sarà pronto accanto l'albero.


----------



## Lui (24 Dicembre 2013)

c'è gia un DDD di auguri. non so: non ho il tempo di leggere.


buon natale a tutti quanti, amici vicini e lontani. 

a presto.


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*

Auguri a tutti,il mio sarà un natale di merda,spero pure il vostro.:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Dicembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> E' vero: non è cambiato niente!
> 
> 
> dopo la nasita del tuo erede LEGGITTIMO ti senti più o meno Ultimo?
> ...


Il perche te lo dico io...
Palermo milano solo andata? Raul bova come Ultimo?
Ecco...quello..
Credo


----------



## Ultimo (31 Dicembre 2013)

Auguri di un sereno e felice anno nuovo a tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Auguri di un sereno e felice anno nuovo a tutti.


Ciao ultimo auguriiiii ma il tuo,avatar ?  Baci a tutta la famigliola:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Auguri di un sereno e felice anno nuovo a tutti.


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Ma già fo confusione tra disincatata e devastata...
tu che ti metti l'avatar di che?
Ma porca troia....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto bombola gonfiabile


Pure! 

Sei esplosiva oggi


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

Signori ........................... buongiorno.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2014)

E io lo nacqui! 

Buongiorno testina.


----------



## oscuro (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Aòòò*

Francuzzo e cicciuzzo buon giorno....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Ma già fo confusione tra disincatata e devastata...
> tu che ti metti l'avatar di che?
> Ma porca troia....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Tu fai confusione da piccolo,sei nato coglione,mica è colpa tua.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Weilà*

Clà... Ngiorno anche a lei. Auguri compà


----------



## oscuro (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Grazie*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Clà... Ngiorno anche a lei. Auguri compà


Grazie cla.


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

vedo, con piacere, che i soliti teste di cazzo siete ancora qua. 

oscuro l'operazione con successiva donazione d'organo non ha avuto grande successo. il bigattino ha avuto un rigetto.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Che sei volgare fratè... non sei affatto migliorato con l'anno nuovo!

PORCO​


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie caro, sei sempre così gentile che ......................


ma st'interruttore che cXXXo (così è meglio?) vuol dire. Adduma e astuta? ora si ora no? u vicciareddu era accussì garbatu, mischinu, chi'è nun passau l'annu?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2014)

Prego... prego è stato un piacere, era da così tanto tempo che non lo scrivevo che, mi tremavano le gambe... che bello quel rosso poi... A proposito, ma ti mittisti i mutanni russi a capur'annu? 

U vicchiareddu...... a storia è longa e cà, ravanti a tutti un lu pozzu scriviri.... Ma viremu siddu u capisci u stissu..! appi na visita prima ri natali... na bedda visita! C'havissiru a cariri i angulari e i manuzzi a certuni.


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

vabbè, ma almeno cripò felice, spiramu.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Gennaio 2014)

:bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


----------



## zanna (3 Gennaio 2014)

:thinking::thinking::thinking: .... :strizza::strizza::strizza:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


ciao biddazza, com sa và, bien?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> vabbè, ma almeno cripò felice, spiramu.


Ohi hai scavallato l'anno?


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

Si, con enorme travaglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Si, con enorme travaglio.


L'importante è restare in piedi.


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2014)

speriamo che il mondo non si capovolga.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> speriamo che il mondo non si capovolga.


Bello quotare a distanza ... Perché hai difficoltà a stare a testa in giù ?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

*buongiorno*

[video=youtube;JAHA4Jh5jkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAHA4Jh5jkw&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Principessa (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastico il film e stupenda la canzone


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

sono mancato un bel po: ci sono novità che dovrei sapere? grazie.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono mancato un bel po: ci sono novità che dovrei sapere? grazie.


Insulti pesanti.
Conte ingiuria Oscuro addirittura appellandolo "napoletano".
Oscuro incassa l'insulto e risponde da par suo, oltraggiandolo con "vicentino".


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono mancato un bel po: ci sono novità che dovrei sapere? grazie.



Vista la tua prolungata assenza ti ho sostituito


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono mancato un bel po: ci sono novità che dovrei sapere? grazie.


si mi sono tagliata i capelli, ho preso peso, ho ricevuto un anello di fidanzamento per natale ma non mi sposo, 
il sassuolo perde e oggi a londra fa caldo come a maggio....pero tra 3 giorni danno neve,,,,


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Insulti pesanti.
> Conte ingiuria Oscuro addirittura appellandolo "napoletano".
> Oscuro incassa l'insulto e risponde da par suo, oltraggiandolo con "vicentino".


Già neanche gli avessi deto teron
Neanche gli avessi trombato la moglie che non ha...

Ma poi c'è la saga che mi vede protagonista nel rimproverare ragazzine nella piazza del paese...

Ma non esistono nè prove nè documenti 

Non uno straccio di prove....

E tu conosci Irene?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono mancato un bel po: ci sono novità che dovrei sapere? grazie.


Dicono che ti sei fatto una storia con Irene...
E' vero?

Lo sostiene Oscuro...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dicono che ti sei fatto una storia con Irene...
> E' vero?
> 
> Lo sostiene Oscuro...


Credo ci sia un ordine da rispettare. Vengo prima io di tale Irene, e se pensi che io vengo dopo Farfalla, Irene e' gia in terza positione, il che esclude qualsiasi tipo di storia tra loro due poiche io e farfalla, anzi, farfalla ed io siamo molto demanding.....if you know what i mean....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma poi c'è la saga che mi vede protagonista nel rimproverare ragazzine nella piazza del paese...


Mi pare il prologo di un film porno genere older/maccheronico: "Grandpa pick up teens in the street of the town".



contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu conosci Irene?


Non ho il piacere, però ti confesso che sono abbastanza incuriosito dal soggetto. E' bella?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi pare il prologo di un film porno genere older/maccheronico: "Grandpa pick up teens in the street of the town".
> 
> 
> Non ho il piacere, però ti confesso che sono abbastanza incuriosito dal soggetto. E' bella?


SI assomiglia a Sharon Stone...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI assomiglia a Sharon Stone...


la bellezza non e' tutto


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la bellezza non e' tutto


Seee come no!?!?!?!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la bellezza non e' tutto


Infatti ha un brutto carattere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la bellezza non e' tutto


E' il 99%.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

come: come no???!!!
e' il 99%????
allora una e' una figa mai vista, pero c'ha mezzo cervello e parla solo di cazzate.....
mi sposate lo stesso? 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come: come no???!!!
> e' il 99%????
> allora una e' una figa mai vista, pero c'ha mezzo cervello e parla solo di cazzate.....
> mi sposate lo stesso?
> ...


Sei caduta dalla sedia??


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come: come no???!!!
> e' il 99%????
> allora una e' una figa mai vista, pero c'ha mezzo cervello e parla solo di cazzate.....
> mi sposate lo stesso?
> ...


Hai ragione. Mi correggo: il 70% è la bellezza, l'altro 30% è essere una gran porca, disinibita. 
Poi dì pure tutte le cazzate che vuoi. Non hai bisogno di essere intelligente.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Mi correggo: il 70% è la bellezza, l'altro 30% è essere una gran porca, disinibita.
> Poi dì pure tutte le cazzate che vuoi. Non hai bisogno di essere intelligente.


Basta che sia nana
tutta tana

Le splilungone godono meno
perchè c'è più distanza tra bocca e vagina...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Mi correggo: il 70% è la bellezza, l'altro 30% è essere una gran porca, disinibita.
> Poi dì pure tutte le cazzate che vuoi. Non hai bisogno di essere intelligente.



tu mi stai coglionando....


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sei caduta dalla sedia??


tu taci...
ti facevo piu profondo....
per tu ainformazione non posso cadere dalla sedia.....non tocco nemmeno coi piedi per terra


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta che sia nana
> tutta tana
> 
> Le splilungone godono meno
> perchè c'è più distanza tra bocca e vagina...



conte pure tu...hai bevuto stamane?


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Insulti pesanti.
> Conte ingiuria Oscuro addirittura appellandolo "napoletano".
> Oscuro incassa l'insulto e risponde da par suo, oltraggiandolo con "vicentino".


sono andati sul pesante ................. porca XXXXXXXXana



farfalla ha detto:


> Vista la tua prolungata assenza ti ho sostituito


in pubblico, meglio non dire.



miss acacia ha detto:


> si mi sono tagliata i capelli, ho preso peso, ho ricevuto un anello di fidanzamento per natale ma non mi sposo,
> il sassuolo perde e oggi a londra fa caldo come a maggio....pero tra 3 giorni danno neve,,,,


ti acconci da sola? che fortuna.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Del paesano, avete notizie? Dorme?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono andati sul pesante ................. porca XXXXXXXXana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma certo che no.....


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo che no.....


ho letto male o hai detto "MI SONO tagliata i capelli"?


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque, visto che quella gran ............ di Farfalla mi ha mollato in un batter d'occhio, cerco nuova amante.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ho letto male o hai detto "MI SONO tagliata i capelli"?


no hai letto bene...come si dice quando una va a tagliarsi i capelli?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Comunque, visto che quella gran ............ di Farfalla mi ha mollato in un batter d'occhio, cerco nuova amante.



Ciao 

ti ha mollato?
o non l'hai saputa tenere?

cosa proponi ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no hai letto bene...come si dice quando una va a tagliarsi i capelli?


si dice così: "ieri guardandomi allo specchio mi sono resa conta di essere un cesso con quella criniera della minchia che spiccava su tutto, oscurava la mia florida bellezza, quindi ho deciso di fare un salto dal mio caro amico nonchè parrucchiere Gioffredo, detto Gioffry: adesso sembro una bonazza da perdere l'aria."


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si dice così: "ieri guardandomi allo specchio mi sono resa conta di essere un cesso con quella criniera della minchia che spiccava su tutto, oscurava la mia florida bellezza, quindi ho deciso di fare un  salto dal mio caro amico nonchè parrucchiere Gioffredo: adesso sembro una bonazza da perdere l'aria."


ma la mia parrucchiera si chiama simona.....
e vabbe allora mi sono andata a tagliare i capelli....
ma scusa guarda che si capiva benissimo.....


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti ha mollato?
> o non l'hai saputa tenere?
> ...


io non tengo nessuna, sono loro a rimetterci, incosapevoli.

Dunque: viaggi, sciampagn, amore a tinchitè, un letto caldo ed un cornetto  a colazione e pure a cena se si vuole. E' poco?


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Miss, noto con piacere che sei sempre con il culetto all'aria: che sollazzo.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Miss, noto con piacere che sei sempre con il culetto all'aria: che sollazzo.


Guarda, sono molto combattuta.
pur di non lasciarti sollezzare sulle mie nudita' saono disposta a metter l avatar del pesce blob che l animale piu brutto del mondo.
tanto il mio culo ormai e' famoso....
invece il pesce blob non molto....cosi per amicizia, esattamente come quando ho iniziato a tifare il sassuolo....


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> io non tengo nessuna, sono loro a rimetterci, incosapevoli.
> 
> Dunque: viaggi, sciampagn, amore a tinchitè, un letto caldo ed un cornetto  a colazione e pure a cena se si vuole. E' poco?



Ciao

bene, si può fare ... 
due corna al giorno, non aspettavo altro ... :rotfl:

e tutto questo, con quante amanti dovrei dividere?

sai com'è ... ho l'agenda in mano ... 
anche io ... donna d'affari ... 

ma al primo posto stai te ...  ...

marco ... si / no ... 
stefano ... si / no ... 
... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu mi stai coglionando....


No, lo penso davvero: un capolavoro non ha necessità anche di essere intelligente. 
E poi intelligenti con il tempo, i libri, l'esperienze, un po' ci si diventa, mentre belli no.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, lo penso davvero: un capolavoro non ha necessità anche di essere intelligente.
> E poi intelligenti con il tempo, i libri, l'esperienze, un po' ci si diventa, mentre belli no.


mmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

direi che entrambi ci si nasce, belli e/o intelligenti.....non si diventa....
a mio parere e' piu facile diventare belli piuttosto che intelligenti.

maddai....tu non la pensi cosi......vero?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, lo penso davvero: un capolavoro non ha necessità anche di essere intelligente.
> E poi intelligenti con il tempo, i libri, l'esperienze, un po' ci si diventa, mentre belli no.



Ciao

a bellezza, un concetto molto relativo, alla fine ... 

ma dimmi, se ti va ... i tuoi canoni di bellezza, quali sono? ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu taci...
> ti facevo piu profondo....
> per tu ainformazione non posso cadere dalla sedia.....*non tocco nemmeno coi piedi per terra*


Appunto .... cmq anche te mi sei mancata :ar:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene, si può fare ...
> due corna al giorno, non aspettavo altro ... :rotfl:
> ...


amore mio, non hai capito un cxxxo: il cornetto era altro, il cosidetto cruasant, appunto per colazione, da inzuppare nella tazza:  

ci sei adesso.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Appunto .... cmq anche te mi sei mancata :ar:


non credo di esserti mancata quanto tu mancasti a me.....
cosi, per essere onesti


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non credo di esserti mancata quanto tu mancasti a me.....
> cosi, per essere onesti


Guarda che ad una osservazione nemmeno troppo superficiale la tua potrebbe sembrare una dichiarazione :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che ad una osservazione nemmeno troppo superficiale la tua potrebbe sembrare una dichiarazione :carneval:


guarda che io sono disposta ad urlarlo da tower bridge a tutto il mondo.
in effetti, ho deciso che nella vita devo espormi di piu. se il culo non fosse gia abbastanza....


certo, prima vorrei capire bene come sono le cose tra te e simy con questo nuovo 2014...


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> amore mio, non hai capito un cxxxo: il cornetto era altro, il cosidetto cruasant, appunto per colazione, da inzuppare nella tazza:
> 
> ci sei adesso.



Ciao 

hahahaha! OK ...


Che vita da balocchi ... e goduria ... mi proponi ... 

Va bene, inzuppiamo il cornetto ... 
mattina e sera ... 



sienne


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda che io sono disposta ad urlarlo da tower bridge a tutto il mondo.
> in effetti, ho deciso che nella vita devo espormi di piu. se il culo non fosse gia abbastanza....
> 
> 
> certo, prima vorrei capire bene come sono le cose tra te e simy con questo nuovo 2014...


Con la simy io ho i migliori propositi ... lei però fa la ritrosa


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hahahaha! OK ...
> 
> ...



noo sienne non farlo.....

e' una pessiam idea...
meriti di piu


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hahahaha! OK ...
> 
> ...


 Ingorda!!!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Con la simy io ho i migliori propositi ... lei però fa la ritrosa


ah. quindi pensi ancora a lei......
be.... potrei fare un po la gatta morta, tanto bella sono bella.....se e' questo cio' che conta....
pero forse no...ti lascero' libero di scegliere ad agio nei tuoi spazi e tempi.....
a meno che tu non abbia gia le idee chiare....


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah. quindi pensi ancora a lei......
> be.... potrei fare un po la gatta morta, tanto bella sono bella.....se e' questo cio' che conta....
> pero forse no...ti lascero' libero di scegliere ad agio nei tuoi spazi e tempi.....
> *a meno che tu non abbia gia le idee chiare*....


:sarcastic:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :sarcastic:


meglio...
ti illuminero' di immenso...


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> noo sienne non farlo.....
> 
> e' una pessiam idea...
> meriti di piu



Ciao miss,

sotto sotto ... anche svizzera sono,
i conti torneranno ...  ...:mrgreen:


:rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hahahaha! OK ...
> 
> ...


ma tesoro, la vita va goduta, anche i balocchi. certo poi c'è tutto il resto, fruste, manette, etc tec.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> noo sienne non farlo.....
> 
> e' una pessiam idea...
> meriti di piu


temi in una terza concorrente? anzi seconda, visto che la farfallina ha preferito altri pistilli?  

viola di mare che fine ha fatto, la bonazza.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> meglio...
> ti illuminero' di immenso...


Per illuminare me ci vorrebbero lampade con qualche kk di candele ....


----------



## Calipso (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Per illuminare me ci vorrebbero lampade con qualche kk di candele ....


Ciao Caro... un bacio


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tesoro, la vita va goduta, anche i balocchi. certo poi c'è tutto il resto, fruste, manette, etc tec.



Ciao caro,

certo, tutto il resto ... 
tacco a spillo, 
mascherina, 
ruoli ... 

ho tutto ... non ti devi preoccupare di nulla ... 
fidati ... è sempre una buona cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> temi in una terza concorrente? anzi seconda, visto che la farfallina ha preferito altri pistilli?
> 
> viola di mare che fine ha fatto, la bonazza.


ma figurati.....io mica ti sto corteggiando...quando avesti la possibilita di avermi scegliesti farfalla e tutte le altre....

adesso io sono occupata e felice......


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Per illuminare me ci vorrebbero lampade con qualche kk di candele ....


sai.....io sono abbastanza catarifrangente a causa del sole che non lo vedo mai cosi sono diventatata bianca bianca da scura che ero.....
ti illuminero col mio corpo....


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao *Caro*... *un* *bacio*


:sorpreso:Ossignur!!!!


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao caro,
> 
> certo, tutto il resto ...
> tacco a spillo,
> ...


finalmente ho trovato la donna perfetta della mia vita.

facciamo però un patto: non è necessario salutarmi ogni qual volta incontrerai il mio viso, altrimenti sarò costretto a farti assumere sempre una sola posizione.................... in determinate occasioni, s'intende.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sai.....io sono abbastanza catarifrangente a causa del sole che non lo vedo mai cosi sono diventatata bianca bianca da scura che ero.....
> *ti illuminero col mio corpo*....


:sorpreso:Ossignur2!!!! E' una epidemia???


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :sorpreso:Ossignur2!!!! E' una epidemia???


ma insomma che vuoi????
e il corpo no, e il caro no, e i baci no......
se stai facendo tutto questo per far ingelosire simy.....allora dillo subito che tiriamo fuori artiglieria pesante....


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma insomma che vuoi????
> e il corpo no, e il caro no, e i baci no......
> se stai facendo tutto questo per far ingelosire simy.....allora dillo subito che tiriamo fuori artiglieria pesante....



non ci voleva un'arca di scienza per capirlo. ah, .............. le donne.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Comunque, visto che quella gran ............ di Farfalla mi ha mollato in un batter d'occhio, cerco nuova amante.



Tanto per precisare. Se tu sparisci per giorni e giorni, nemmeno un saluto io capisco che hai trovato altro lidi...
Quindi vedi di non dare la colpa a me



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti ha mollato?
> o non *l'hai saputa tenere*?
> ...


il grassetto



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene, si può fare ...
> due corna al giorno, non aspettavo altro ... :rotfl:
> ...


La lista è lunga SALLO


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

certo


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per precisare. Se tu sparisci per giorni e giorni, nemmeno un saluto io capisco che hai trovato altro lidi...
> Quindi vedi di non dare la colpa a me


non cercarti scuse, cos'è sei rimasta all'asciutto e cerchi disperatamente di recuperare un po d'acqua?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non cercarti scuse, cos'è sei rimasta all'asciutto e cerchi disperatamente di recuperare un po d'acqua?


:blank:


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma insomma che vuoi????
> e il corpo no, e il caro no, e i baci no......
> se stai facendo tutto questo per far ingelosire simy.....allora dillo subito che tiriamo fuori artiglieria pesante....


E che a tutte queste affettuosità non sono abituato e mi state confondendo .... tutto qui


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :blank:


ah, fai anche l'offesa! se era vero amore, avresti atteso a vita: come si dice "lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore".


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non ci voleva un'arca di scienza per capirlo. ah, .............. le donne.


Ti ci metti pure te a fomentare????


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E che a tutte queste affettuosità non sono abituato e mi state confondendo .... tutto qui


sei un ruffiano di prima, come tutti noi, d'altronde.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E che a tutte queste affettuosità non sono abituato e mi state confondendo .... tutto qui



scusa... hai ragione anche tu......dimmi tu quando posso partire all attacco allora....


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei un ruffiano di prima, come tutti noi, d'altronde.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: quindi non sono proprio così ruffiano (di prima??)


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa... hai ragione anche tu......dimmi tu quando posso partire all attacco allora....


Basta che poi non mi fai litigare con ld: che poi son dolori


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> finalmente ho trovato la donna perfetta della mia vita.
> 
> facciamo però un patto: non è necessario salutarmi ogni qual volta incontrerai il mio viso, altrimenti sarò costretto a farti assumere sempre una sola posizione.................... in determinate occasioni, s'intende.


Ciao

risolvi prima con farfalla ... 

poi fammi un fischio ... e poi vedrò ... 

tha ... uomini ... sempre incasinati ... 
con quel aggeggio ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: quindi non sono proprio così ruffiano (di prima??)


no no, altrochè, prima scelta proprio, ma non l'unico.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Basta che poi non mi fai litigare con ld: che poi son dolori


be dai lui dovrebbe esserne contento.....
e poi io sono una figlia ribelle lui lo sa.....piu mi dice no piu io faccio si,....


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> risolvi prima con farfalla ...
> 
> ...


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> risolvi prima con farfalla ...
> 
> ...



prorpio come ti avevo detto rpima, la madama butterfly c'ha ripensato, se accorta di quello che lasciava e quindi .....

ormai il latte è versato

peggio per lei.

e poi, hai letto che scuse infantili ......... sei stato assente ........... è chè ......un paio di settimane e lei non ha perso tempo.

altrochè.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> prorpio come ti avevo detto rpima, la madama butterfly c'ha ripensato, se accorta di quello che lasciava e quindi .....
> 
> ormai il latte è versato
> 
> ...



Ciao

ho capito ... ok ... bene ... 

tu lo sai, vero, che la lingua non ha ossa, 
ma ... usata bene, cosa riesce a fare? ... 

solo così ... tanto per chiarire un concetto ... 
uomo avvisato, mezzo salvato ... 

tra poco ti raggiungo ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho capito ... ok ... bene ...
> 
> ...


sienne!!!!
ricomponiti!!!!


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sienne!!!!
> ricomponiti!!!!


perchè mai, sta per dare il meglio di se, e poi, scusa, ma a te ............


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho capito ... ok ... bene ...
> 
> ...


Sembra quasi una minaccia


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè mai, sta per dare il meglio di se, e poi, scusa, ma a te ............


lo dico per il suo bene. 
tu smettila di tirare fuori questi lati "primordiali" delle femmine del forum


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sienne!!!!
> ricomponiti!!!!



Ciao Miss,

è un detto siciliano,
che continua con ... 
rompe le ossa ... :rotfl: ...

poi certo, la fantasia ... 
ad ognuno la sua ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Miss,
> 
> è un detto siciliano,
> che continua con ...
> ...


ahahahahah
mi fai morire....
quando passi di qui?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sembra quasi una minaccia



Ciao

non sai mai ... 
non mi fiderei di me ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ti sto leggendo, sallo


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Miss,
> 
> è un detto siciliano,
> che continua con ...
> ...


lei, Miss, malpensante, chissà cosa aveva immaginato. inoltre non capisco cosa poteva esserci di strano, come se lei, la miss, .................. santarellina.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sono sempre più convinto che alcune donnine di qui, sono sempre più chiacchiere e distintivo. 

che delusione.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> lei, Miss, malpensante, chissà cosa aveva immaginato. inoltre non capisco cosa poteva esserci di strano, come se lei, la miss, .................. santarellina.



Ciao Lui,

hu, quando l'immaginazione vola, chi la ferma ... 

nulla di strano ... tutto nature pure ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinto che alcune donnine di qui, sono sempre più chiacchiere e distintivo.
> 
> che delusione.



Ciao Lui,

a te piace il gioco dello zuccherino e della frustina? 

non attacca, sappi ... 

fuori il tuo arsenale, ora ... :mrgreen: ... 
basta con tante storie ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> lei, Miss, malpensante, chissà cosa aveva immaginato. inoltre non capisco cosa poteva esserci di strano, come se lei, la miss, .................. santarellina.


Io ho un gran cuore oltre che cervello


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io ho un gran cuore oltre che cervello



Ciao

hai tutto grande ... 

:inlove: ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> wolf ti sto leggendo, sallo


:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:


non aver paura, finchè non nomina il suo cagnone puoi stare sereno...


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non aver paura, finchè non nomina il suo cagnone puoi stare sereno...



la cosa è implicita


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> la cosa è implicita


Ok Wolf abbi paura:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:









puoi sempre farti perdonare


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *Io ho un gran culo oltre che cervello*


sante parole.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> puoi sempre farti perdonare


Spettacolo:inlove:


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spettacolo:inlove:



già :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> già :inlove:



Ecco se i due cucciolotti vorrebbero davvero conquistarmi, questo sarebbe un punto a favore:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

quelle bellissime scarpe le associo per idea ad una scrivania. Chissà perchè.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco se i due cucciolotti vorrebbero davvero conquistarmi, questo sarebbe un punto a favore:mrgreen:


vorresti che le indossassi? che razza di gusti hai? non è che tu sotto sotto .............


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> vorresti che le indossassi? che razza di gusti hai? non è che tu sotto sotto .............


:sbatti:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti:


:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> puoi sempre farti perdonare


:yes: 37 o 38 non rammento


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :yes: 37 o 38 non rammento


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Cosa diamine ho combinato adesso??


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Cosa diamine ho combinato adesso??


Nulla



Era solo invidia la mia


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla
> 
> 
> 
> Era solo invidia la mia


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


Ti avverto che in un altro 3d ho fatto commenti sulla tua voce e sono partite strane insinuazioni:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti avverto che in un altro 3d ho fatto commenti sulla tua voce e sono partite strane insinuazioni:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non ti sarà per caso scappato che ..... insomma hai capito no?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non ti sarà per caso scappato che ..... insomma hai capito no?


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Per la barba di Giove Pluvio mi avevi promesso che mai avresti fatto verbo ad alcuno ....


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


ti piacerebbe leggere un mio commento a queste simpatiche faccine, carissima?


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :yes: 37 o 38 non rammento


39  non sono una gnappa col piedino da fatina 

cioè lo sai che io potrei anche amarti per questo vero? perchè tu non sai di chi sono quelle scarpe


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non ti sarà per caso scappato che ..... insomma hai capito no?


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
che cosa?


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> che cosa?


eccone un'altra caduta dalle nuvole. 

pian pianino si van scoprendo gli altarini.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> 39  non sono una gnappa col piedino da fatina
> 
> cioè lo sai che io potrei anche amarti per questo vero? perchè tu non sai di chi sono quelle scarpe


No non lo so! Di chi sono?


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> che cosa?


Suvvia era una burla innocente ....


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> eccone un'altra caduta dalle nuvole.
> 
> pian pianino si van scoprendo gli altarini.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> eccone un'altra caduta dalle nuvole.
> 
> pian pianino si van scoprendo gli altarini.


SGRUNT!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No non lo so! Di chi sono?




http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Louboutin


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Louboutin


Francese quindi ..... mi sta di default ostinatamente sulle @@


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Cosa diamine ho combinato adesso??


hai firmato la tua condanna,nulla di che.

qualche ultimo desiderio?


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai *firmato la tua condanna*,nulla di che.
> 
> qualche ultimo desiderio?


perchè? io sono buona!


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Francese quindi ..... mi sta di default ostinatamente sulle @@



è il maestro delle scarpe. si vede che non sei femmina


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè? io sono buona!


non tu,sorellina 

Wolf.   e quell'altra tipa che improvvisamente si troverà il telefono fuori uso a breve...... tu sai chi


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

*Perplesso:*

_"Non usare 7 parole dove ne bastano 4" (cit.Ocean's Eleven)

_appunto: *non rompere le palle.*​


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non tu,sorellina
> 
> Wolf. e quell'altra tipa che improvvisamente si troverà il telefono fuori uso a breve...... tu sai chi



wolf non si tocca :incazzato: e poi le scarpe le compra a me ... mica a chi sappiamo noi


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> _"Non usare 7 parole dove ne bastano 4" (cit.Ocean's Eleven)
> 
> _appunto: *non rompere le palle.*​


:risata:


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> _"Non usare 7 parole dove ne bastano 4" (cit.Ocean's Eleven)
> 
> _appunto: *non rompere le palle.*​


il moscerino si è fatto venire la tosse?


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> wolf non si tocca :incazzato: e poi le scarpe le compra a me ... mica a chi sappiamo noi


così va meglio


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai firmato la tua condanna,nulla di che.
> 
> qualche ultimo desiderio?


Fammici pensare intanto :canna:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il moscerino si è fatto venire la tosse?


più che tosse me sta a venì il catarro.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è il maestro delle scarpe. si vede che non sei femmina


Il Boss delle scarpe :risata::risata::risata: belle per carità solo che francese nun se po senti ....


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Il Boss delle scarpe :risata::risata::risata: belle per carità solo che francese nun se po senti ....



scusa se esiste il boss delle torte non può esistere pure il boss delle scarpe


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> così va meglio


Sto giro salvo??


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa se esiste il boss delle torte non può esistere pure il boss delle scarpe


:bleah: sia il primo che il secondo


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :bleah: sia il primo che il secondo


:risata:
io già ti amo, sappilo


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

madam, pardon, ma pur a muà sti franscesi mi sta un puachet su le pallon: cumpri?


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> più che tosse me sta a venì il catarro.


allora riguardati chè hai un'età


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> io già ti amo, sappilo


:bacissimo::cooldue:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora riguardati chè hai un'età


Veneranda età, vorrai dire.  pensa che inizio a riflettere sull'utilizzo del cialis. Sai non riesco più a tenerlo dritto per più di mezz'ora. Pensi sia il caso?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Suvvia era una burla innocente ....



:blu:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :blu:


*MI FA PIACERE. 

*


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Veneranda età, vorrai dire. pensa che inizio a riflettere sull'utilizzo del cialis. Sai non riesco più a tenerlo dritto per più di mezz'ora. Pensi sia il caso?



Mi sembrava che te la cavavi benissimo anche senza......dici che ti confondo con qualcuno?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non tu,sorellina
> 
> Wolf. e quell'altra tipa che improvvisamente si troverà il telefono fuori uso a breve...... tu sai chi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lascia stare il mio iphone


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Veneranda età, vorrai dire.  pensa che inizio a riflettere sull'utilizzo del cialis. Sai non riesco più a tenerlo dritto per più di mezz'ora. Pensi sia il caso?


Cazzo  sei messo male


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A cazzo  sei messo male





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A primo acchitto avevo letto e capito questo e ho pensato: mi si è impazzita pure Fiammetta


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo sei messo male



MOLTO MALE, MA MOLTO MOLTO. pensa che il medico m'ha detto che forse il cialis mi butta poco, come si suol dire. dovrei andare sull'endovena e a dosi giornaliere. forse allora ................



sono disperato.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> MOLTO MALE, MA MOLTO MOLTO. pensa che il medico m'ha detto che forse il cialis mi butta poco, come si suol dire. dovrei andare sull'endovena e a dosi giornaliere. forse allora ................
> 
> 
> 
> sono disperato.


Sei una fava non ci credo nemmeno per finta :carneval: Comunque evita la pillolina bluette ( fosse vero ) :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A primo acchitto avevo letto e capito questo e ho pensato: mi si è impazzita pure Fiammetta


Stupidino  Togli quella preposizione semplice va


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Veneranda età, vorrai dire.  pensa che inizio a riflettere sull'utilizzo del cialis. Sai non riesco più a tenerlo dritto per più di mezz'ora. Pensi sia il caso?





farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che te la cavavi benissimo anche senza......dici che ti confondo con qualcuno?


sì in entrambi i casi


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei una fava non ci credo nemmeno per finta :carneval: Comunque evita la pillolina bluette ( fosse vero ) :mexican:


pensavo, visto il momento allegro, diciamo, eventualmente a qualcosa verde fluò o rosso fuoco fiammante.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> pensavo, visto il momento allegro, diciamo, eventualmente a qualcosa verde fluò o rosso fuoco fiammante.


:rotfl::rotfl: Il rischio è ne poi vai in giro con l'alzabandiera per tot ore ...disdicevole ( è successo ad un mio amico  )


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> pensavo, visto il momento allegro, diciamo, eventualmente a qualcosa verde fluò o rosso fuoco fiammante.


Ma non prendevi le supposte di chialis tu?unisci utile a dilettevole no?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

*morning..*

[video=youtube;qrdpliMfoAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrdpliMfoAM&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2014)

embè?

com'è bella l'ignoranza!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> embè?
> 
> com'è bella l'ignoranza!


pensavo fosse beata piu che bella


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pensavo fosse beata piu che bella


si ma..................... come fai a dire com'è beata l'ignoranza: secondo te, non stona un po?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si ma..................... come fai a dire com'è beata l'ignoranza: secondo te, non stona un po?


no, per me stona piu bella, poiche non si e' mai vista una bella ignoranza.....
non e' una cosa bella essere ignorante....
piuttosto ti protegge da tante conoscenze sgradevoli, quindi beata....
ma alla fine, funziona un po come nome e cognome.
basta che ci sia un R e va tutto bene....quindi poiche ignoranza ha la sua R, o bella o beata e' indifferente..


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no, per me stona piu bella, poiche non si e' mai vista una bella ignoranza.....
> non e' una cosa bella essere ignorante....
> piuttosto ti protegge da tante conoscenze sgradevoli, quindi beata....
> ma alla fine, funziona un po come nome e cognome.
> basta che ci sia un R e va tutto bene....quindi poiche ignoranza ha la sua R, o bella o beata e' indifferente..


ahhhh, il fattore R.  E' come il fattore M nell'uomo, che può determinare il dire "una beta M oppure ma che bella M."


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ahhhh, il fattore R.  E' come il fattore M nell'uomo, che può determinare il dire "una beta M oppure ma che bella M."


no. il fattore R e' per tutti.
Per esempio se tu ti chiami Luca qualcosa.....che ne so, Rossi, allora il tuo nome ha importanza perche c'e' la R...
se invece ti chiamassi Luca Pollo, non avrebbe importanza perche manca la R.
Importanza sonora, ci tengo a precisare...
Stesso per le donne..
La dottoressa Matraini per esempio ha un nome importantissimo, perche tra nome e cognome ci sono un sacco di R
che e' il fattore M?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> embè?
> 
> com'è bella l'ignoranza!


Ignoranza o ingenuità? :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che e' il fattore M?


Penso intendesse questo:
[video=youtube;4Vu3YiGXeN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vu3YiGXeN0[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Penso intendesse questo:
> [video=youtube;4Vu3YiGXeN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vu3YiGXeN0[/video]


non posso vederlo.....e' bloccato in ufficio....
e' qualcosa di zozzo?


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

*buongiorno.*

carissimi (.), facciamo in modo che la settimana appena iniziata trascorra serena e senza rotture di palle, quindi .......


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> carissimi (.), facciamo in modo che la settimana appena iniziata trascorra serena e senza rotture di palle, quindi .......


Quindi eccomi :smile: Rottura di palle :rotfl:Giorno :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

io mi sento bene stamattina.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi eccomi :smile: Rottura di palle :rotfl:Giorno :rotfl:


avevo detto senza rottura di palle: non sai leggere?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> avevo detto senza rottura di palle: non sai leggere?


Appunto ... Secondo te sono una che segue le "direttive" ???


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto ... Secondo te sono una che segue le "direttive" ???


no, però sai, in alcuni casi ..........


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao*

Ciao a tutti,allora oggi chi litiga?:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,allora oggi chi litiga?:rotfl:


io


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> no, però sai, in alcuni casi ..........


quasi mai per principio e quando lo faccio sbuffo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,allora oggi chi litiga?:rotfl:


Io sto solo amabilmente disquisendo con eretteo e son venuta a punzecchiare l'autorità di lui :mrgreen: Te con chi vuoi litigare ?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io


Con chi?


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,allora oggi chi litiga?:rotfl:


miss si sente in forma, fiammetta è sulla buona strada. (chissà se le ho mai chiesto come mai s'appella Fiametta).

oscuro, hai ancora problemi con il pistolone ho hai fatto donazione?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con chi?


con la mia altra personalita, sono gia un paio di giorni che non ci parliamo...e questa volta non ho intenzione di passarci sopra e dargliela vinta come sempre solo perche lei e' piu fragile...


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> con la mia altra personalita, sono gia un paio di giorni che non ci parliamo...e questa volta non ho intenzione di passarci sopra e dargliela vinta come sempre solo perche lei e' piu fragile...


miss, hai bisogno di un periodo di riposo, luuuuuuuuungo periodo.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> miss, hai bisogno di un periodo di riposo, luuuuuuuuungo periodo.


ma nooo,

mi riposo quando sono vecchia,
la menopausa e' dietro l angolo ed io ancora non sono maritata


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> miss si sente in forma, fiammetta è sulla buona strada. (chissà se le ho mai chiesto come mai s'appella Fiametta).
> 
> oscuro, hai ancora problemi con il pistolone ho hai fatto donazione?


In effetti non me lo hai mai chiesto ...:ar:Che disattenzione !!!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io non entro in merito.. ma leggere mio compare è uno spasso.....e peccato che non sempre cogliete le sue luuuuuunghe battute.

Scusate ma vi leggo e


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non me lo hai mai chiesto ...:ar:Che disattenzione !!!


ah ecco, infatti non ricordavo. dicci dicci, è una fiammetta alla Andersen oppure è una fiammetta interna  che cerca un buon momento per diventare fiammone?


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non entro in merito.. ma leggere mio compare è uno spasso.....e peccato che non sempre cogliete le sue luuuuuunghe battute.
> 
> Scusate ma vi leggo e


'mpare, ma chi fù, chi successi? mabbannunasti sulu 'nta stu minchia ri posto? ti ittasti iautu, riscussioni serii, ma pirchì, chi cosa ti smove rintra? è forsi a mancanza ri suonnu? sugnu co cori 'nte manu: va, mi capisci?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ah ecco, infatti non ricordavo. dicci dicci, è una fiammetta alla Andersen oppure è una fiammetta interna  che cerca un buon momento per diventare fiammone?


Fiammetta alla Andersen ?!?!? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:No no no : :embolo: :danza: :viking: :simy: sono decisamente più fiammone ( che sostantivo orribile però ) da qualunque parte tu intenda :ar:


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fiammetta alla Andersen ?!?!? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:No no no :   :simy: sono decisamente più fiammone ( che sostantivo orribile però ) da qualunque parte tu intenda :ar:


tu dici? mha, io qualche dubbio l'avrei, non sembri così tanto fiammante.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Quannu mai, cà rintra leggiu sempri, è il primo treddì ca taliu, e se non scrivo leggiu e sorrido. Ogni tantu però ... minchia mi scurdavu arrè la parola... ah si" i! è giusto *interloCuisco* *interloCuisco* ? CMQ, *interloCuisco*i tanto per non pirdirici la mano, o meglio le dita. capisti? 

Scusassero tutti ma scrivendo qua dintra che mi sta nel cuore e che tengo stritto stritto.. potete aspettarmi n'attimo che...:gabinetto: grazie, torno subitissimo.



Grazie compa!


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

*interloCuisco*, bestia, si scrive con la C, no la Q. 

chi fiura ..................


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dici ma secondo me no :carneval:


Lui ha detto:


> tu dici? mha, io qualche dubbio l'avrei, non sembri così tanto fiammante.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici ma secondo me no :carneval:View attachment 8010



uauuuuu, già così, sei diversa. hai il fuoco dentro. ora si.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Un caro amico cortometragista, cerca valide attrici per corto hard.

per chi fosse interessata, ditemi che vi passo il contatto.


ciao ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2014)

scusa ma xchè tutto corto? e come mai il corto è tuo amico?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Un caro amico cortometragista, cerca valide attrici per* corto *hard.
> 
> per chi fosse interessata, ditemi che vi passo il contatto.
> 
> ...


Ma va là, se si deve fare che abbia un senso.


... tutto ok?


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma va là, se si deve fare che abbia un senso.
> 
> 
> ... tutto ok?


si tutto ok.

ha un senso. il protagonista principale è "corto",  ..........................   capisci? mi pare m'abbia detto si chiami  ........ Cloud.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si tutto ok.
> 
> ha un senso. il protagonista principale è "corto", .......................... capisci? mi pare m'abbia detto si chiami ........ Cloud.


quindi saranno molto importanti gli effetti speciali. Come si chiama il regista?


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi saranno molto importanti gli effetti speciali. Come si chiama il regista?


1) Sicuramente.
2) è di origini asiatiche, long in chiul, un mostro per certe cose. 


vedo che sei interessata. Ha bisogno, long in chiul, di una pompettista, non so quale sia il ruolo, e di una truccatrice per il "primo attore". Vuoi che ci metta una buona parola?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> 1) Sicuramente.
> 2) è di origini asiatiche, long in chiul, un mostro per certe cose.
> 
> 
> vedo che sei interessata. Ha bisogno, long in chiul, di una* pompettista*, non so quale sia il ruolo, e di una truccatrice per il "primo attore". Vuoi che ci metta una buona parola?


non ho molto tempo, ma se vuoi posso dare in prestito il compressore che ho in garage. Tutto per l'arte.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Un caro amico cortometragista, cerca valide attrici per corto hard.
> 
> per chi fosse interessata, ditemi che vi passo il contatto.
> 
> ...


Io indosso solo lunghi corti non mi interessano :singleeye:


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho molto tempo, ma se vuoi posso dare in prestito il compressore che ho in garage. Tutto per l'arte.


lo cominicherò allo staff.


oggi ho pranzato con baccalà alla messinese, buono, ma ho un peso allo stomaco non indifferente.

a domani.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io indosso solo lunghi corti non mi interessano :singleeye:


incendiaria, questa non l'ho capita, ci penserò su.

un bacio.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si tutto ok.
> 
> ha un senso. il protagonista principale è "corto",  ..........................   capisci? mi pare m'abbia detto si chiami  ........ Cloud.


Vorrai dire Claude !!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> 1) Sicuramente.
> 2) è di origini asiatiche, long in chiul, un mostro per certe cose.
> 
> 
> vedo che sei interessata. Ha bisogno, long in chiul, di una pompettista, non so quale sia il ruolo, e di una truccatrice per il "primo attore". Vuoi che ci metta una buona parola?


Long in chiul  ?!?!?! Aspetta chiamo un amico : OSCUROOOOOOOOOO:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho molto tempo, ma se vuoi posso dare in prestito il compressore che ho in garage. Tutto per l'arte.


Il compressore ... Ma ansima almeno ?!?!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> lo cominicherò allo staff.
> 
> 
> oggi ho pranzato con baccalà alla messinese, buono, ma ho un peso allo stomaco non indifferente.
> ...


La ricetta ... Già è postata sul forum?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> incendiaria, questa non l'ho capita, ci penserò su.
> 
> un bacio.


Ok pensaci  Kiss


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammtta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Long in chiul  ?!?!?! Aspetta chiamo un amico : OSCUROOOOOOOOOO:mrgreen:


DImmi cara che esigenza hai?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> DImmi cara che esigenza hai?


Giornoooooo Io specificatamente nessuna, ma il regista credo abbia bisogno di aiuto tal "long in chiul" secondo me si è ispirato al tuo retro pensiero ehm no scusa pensiero fisso  Se oggi passa magari confermerà o smentirà vedremo :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Buongiorno grande oscuro.


Ngiorno a tutti, e longhi e re curti.!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Peccato*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giornoooooo Io specificatamente nessuna, ma il regista credo abbia bisogno di aiuto tal "long in chiul" secondo me si è ispirato al tuo retro pensiero ehm no scusa pensiero fisso  Se oggi passa magari confermerà o smentirà vedremo :carneval:


Peccato....!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno grande oscuro.
> 
> 
> Ngiorno a tutti, e longhi e re curti.!


Mitico buondì,come stai?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mitico buondì,come stai?



Seduto, e tu? 







Sulla sedia, seduto sulla sedia. evitiamo e chiariamo. ( mo vediamo che s'inventa) 

Sapevi che il culo di Lui è peloso?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mitico buondì,come stai?


Mitico? chi è un nuovo utente?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ah*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Seduto, e tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è vero che hai le sedie a forma di pisello?Il culo di lui peloso?il culo di lui non ha più peli,non ha più carne,è solo un enorme buco nero...!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero che hai le sedie a forma di pisello?Il culo di lui peloso?il culo di lui non ha più peli,non ha più carne,è solo un enorme buco nero...!


Ok, ma perchè nero è non rosa, è un esempio il colore rosa, sia chiaro.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

*ATTENZIONE!*​


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *ATTENZIONE!*​


che succede? hanno aperto il supermercato o cosa?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

ho poche idee. mi sto esaurendo. sarà l'età.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*E si*



Lui ha detto:


> ho poche idee. mi sto esaurendo. sarà l'età.


Stai sempre con le mani sul pisello.....e basta pippe cazzo!


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che succede? hanno aperto il supermercato o cosa?


le cassiere (si u solitu iarrusu) sono in sciopero perchè, dicono, non si vede più un uomo, un vero uomo, nei centri commerciali, solo quaquaraquà. andranno avanti ad oltranza. come possiamo risolvere il problema?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai sempre con le mani sul pisello.....e basta pippe cazzo!


magari


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno grande oscuro.
> 
> 
> Ngiorno a tutti, e longhi e re curti.!


..giorno a tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

ma quel figlio 'e zoccola di Gas, che fine ha fatto? non si vede in giro da tempo. secondo me è asfissiato per il fetore di quel cappuccio leghista che indossa.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ..giorno a tutti :mrgreen:


che coincidenza: si nomina il diavolo e spuntano le corna. 


Tutto pene? Novità?


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma quel figlio 'e zoccola di Gas, che fine ha fatto? non si vede in giro da tempo. secondo me è asfissiato per il fetore di quel cappuccio leghista che indossa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> che coincidenza: si nomina il diavolo e spuntano le corna.
> 
> 
> Tutto pene? Novità?


TANTO pene....:mrgreen:

un periodaccio, ma ora va meglio

GRAZIE :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



hai saputo le novità? Ultimo, in arte Claude, sarà il protagonista, non tanto lui ma il suo bigattino, del *corto*metraggio, appunto, del regista asiatico long in chiul. Non sta più nella pelle.


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> hai saputo le novità? Ultimo, in arte Claude, sarà il protagonista, non tanto lui ma il suo bigattino, del *corto*metraggio, appunto, del regista asiatico long in chiul. Non sta più nella pelle.


non sapevo..... :rotfl:
immagino che non veda l'ora di entrare in scena


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma no*



Lui ha detto:


> hai saputo le novità? Ultimo, in arte Claude, sarà il protagonista, non tanto lui ma il suo bigattino, del *corto*metraggio, appunto, del regista asiatico long in chiul. Non sta più nella pelle.


Io so che claude lavorerà nel nuovo film di nino d'angelo"Un jeans e nà wraghett'"


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non sapevo..... :rotfl:
> immagino che non veda l'ora di entrare in scena



sarà, proprio come diceva la sbriciolata, un film con tantissimi effetti speciali.


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sarà, proprio come diceva la sbriciolata, un film con tantissimi effetti speciali.


tanti .... mugulii?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non sapevo..... :rotfl:
> immagino che non veda l'ora di entrare in scena


Secondo me è la scena che entrerà in claudio...!


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

comunque sarà un film muto. te la immagina la voce di Claude al cinema? invece di arraparsi gli spettatori scoppierebbero a ridere.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *ATTENZIONE!*​


A cosa ?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> le cassiere (si u solitu iarrusu) sono in sciopero perchè, dicono, non si vede più un uomo, un vero uomo, nei centri commerciali, solo quaquaraquà. andranno avanti ad oltranza. come possiamo risolvere il problema?



SINCERAMENTE? ops scusa il caps  colpa tua, mia e di tutti. SE voi, io avessimo avuto quella capacità di capire il serio problema, avremmo suggerito cosa come e quando...... IN QUESTA maniera avremmo avuto una persona soddisfatta di sesso e meno astiosa.

Vedi? quanto danno si riesce a fare anche senza volerlo?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A cosa ?



.......... lo scopriremo solo vivendo ......


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ..giorno a tutti :mrgreen:



Weilà, buongiorno!


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> SINCERAMENTE? ops scusa il caps  colpa tua, mia e di tutti. SE voi, io avessimo avuto quella capacità di capire il serio problema, avremmo suggerito cosa come e quando...... IN QUESTA maniera avremmo avuto una persona soddisfatta di sesso e meno astiosa.
> 
> Vedi? quanto danno si riesce a fare anche senza volerlo?


carissimo, ti vedo migliorato, hai la capacità di risolvere problemi annosi con una semplicità non comune.

vorrei tanto baciarti il culo.


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> carissimo, ti vedo migliorato, hai la capacità di risolvere problemi annosi con una semplicità non comune.
> 
> vorrei tanto baciarti il culo.


vi ho lasciati per qualche giorno e vi siete subito innamorati di una parte deliziosa ma non per tutti .....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> .......... lo scopriremo solo vivendo ......


Intanto che vivi una ricetta sfiziosa ?!?! O sei troppo concentrato su claude ...:singleeye: Considera che il cibo è afrodisiaco ti aiuta per il cortometraggio


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> carissimo, ti vedo migliorato, hai la capacità di risolvere problemi annosi con una semplicità non comune.
> 
> *vorrei tanto baciarti il culo.*


*
*

rosso mio! auahuaahahaaha


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto che vivi una ricetta sfiziosa ?!?! O sei troppo concentrato su claude ...:singleeye: Considera che il cibo è afrodisiaco ti aiuta per il cortometraggio


Senti bella, lascia in pace lo zoppo altrimenti spengo il dito. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto che vivi una ricetta sfiziosa ?!?! O sei troppo concentrato su claude ...:singleeye: Considera che il cibo è afrodisiaco ti aiuta per il cortometraggio


se proprio vuoi sapere io un bel film come quello di Long in Chiul lo farei fare a te. secondo me con tutto il fuoco addosso che ti ritrovi verrebbero fuori scene roventi. 

adesso però ho da lavorare, porca putt.........


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti bella, lascia in pace lo zoppo altrimenti spengo il dito. :mrgreen:


Ma è vero che nelle scene violente non avrai controfigura?praticamente saaà sempre e solo il tuo culo ad essere selvaggiamente violentato da 4 marziani di colore e con un cazzo enorme?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> rosso mio! auahuaahahaaha


stronzonA.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> se proprio vuoi sapere io un bel film come quello di Long in Chiul lo farei fare a te. secondo me con tutto il fuoco addosso che ti ritrovi verrebbero fuori scene roventi.
> 
> adesso però ho da lavorare, porca putt.........


Le scene roventi le faccio in privato  Dai rimetti in moto sta cucina non farti pregare


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero che nelle scene violente non avrai controfigura?praticamente saaà sempre e solo il tuo culo ad essere selvaggiamente violentato da *4 marziani di colore e con un cazzo enorme?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Santa Rosalia! dici che anche in Marziania c'è il razzismo? noo! la noo!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti bella, lascia in pace lo zoppo altrimenti spengo il dito. :mrgreen:


Lo zoppo ? :mrgreen::mrgreen: Di quale gamba ? Va be tu mi dai più ascolto convinci il regista a cucinare


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma è vero che nelle scene violente non avrai controfigura?praticamente saaà sempre e solo il tuo culo ad essere selvaggiamente violentato da *4 marziani di colore e con un cazzo enorme?[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si sono neri ma hanno la cappella gialla....!
> ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Così sembran più funghi :singleeye:
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si ma il frenulo è verde....!
> ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl::rotfl:Che schifo !!!! STUPIDINO
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo zoppo ? :mrgreen::mrgreen: Di quale gamba ? Va be tu mi dai più ascolto convinci il regista a cucinare



Ci provo. 

SENTI TESTINA. OPS SEMPRE STO CAXXO DI CAPS. scusate, in questo periodo non so il perchè e manco voglio saperlo, prendo spesso dei polpi, e non fare commenti sui polpi,porco! indicheresti come cucinarli oltre i classici metodi di carote sedano ecc ecc ? Si? grazie e muoviti amunì! 

Ad esempio ma è un esempio critino " ma sto scrivendo con te che posso farci? la fogliolina di alloro nell'acqua di cottura la consigli?:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E le palle sono arancioni....
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci provo.
> 
> SENTI TESTINA. OPS SEMPRE STO CAXXO DI CAPS. scusate, in questo periodo non so il perchè e manco voglio saperlo, prendo spesso dei polpi, e non fare commenti sui polpi,porco! indicheresti come cucinarli oltre i classici metodi di carote sedano ecc ecc ? Si? grazie e muoviti amunì!
> 
> Ad esempio ma è un esempio critino " ma sto scrivendo con te che posso farci? la fogliolina di alloro nell'acqua di cottura la consigli?:sonar:


Chissà che ti risponde :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si sono neri ma hanno la cappella gialla....!
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Avrò degli incubi :sonar: Veste Benetton immagino
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chissà che ti risponde :carneval:



che il cielo è blue e il mare cangiante? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a proposito....io stanotte ho sognato che mi accoltellavano ma non sentivo il dolore della lama quanto bensi la cragnata che ho dato in testa quando quello mi ha sbattuto al muro conficcandomi la lama nello stomaco.....
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che il cielo è blue e il mare cangiante? :mrgreen:


Seeeee proprio :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Che non hai mangiato ieri sera ? :singleeye: Hai bisogno di relax piccola
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a proposito....io stanotte ho sognato che mi accoltellavano ma non sentivo il dolore della lama quanto bensi la cragnata che ho dato in testa quando quello mi ha sbattuto al muro conficcandomi la lama nello stomaco.....
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Seeeee proprio :mrgreen:



Dici che essendo facocero sarà più incisivo sprezzante e.. ?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cronaca di Londra: Nella notte del 13/01/2014 signorina di esile corporatura ma con base frontale del cranio simile a quella di un TORO, ABBATTERE con una sola craniata il fidanzato che a quanto pare visto le condizioni del pene avesse tutt'altra intenzione che quella di accoltellarla.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dici che era lui e non il muro? non ho controllato se fosse vivo prima di uscire....
> ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > T''invidio sai, che cultura, che sapienza..... tutto questo anche per i molti stage di formazione di cui tu edotto professore di stagrancoppulariminchia spieghi e apprendi..:carneval:
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che essendo facocero sarà più incisivo sprezzante e.. ?


Dico...dico.... Tutto in siculo poi che ci capite solo tu è lui e pochi altri


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tranquilla, il paposo è anche un bravo muratore, eventualmente fosse ...lui e non il muro.... anche qua sprecheremmo soltanto un po di cemento.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vedi,io potrei insegnarvi milioni di cose,ma non avrebbe senso,non le capireste.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dico...dico.... Tutto in siculo poi che ci capite solo tu è lui e pochi altri



BASTA DOMANDARE, sto caps oggi sta rompendo, e ti sarà risposto in itagliano.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Uff....
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lo muriamo vivo/morto?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il mondo femminile è un mondo vasto ed incompreso,io conosco le dinamiche e le tempistiche che regolano quel mondo,voi state ancora con il cazzo fra le mani.....il vostro mondo è quello.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sticaxxi! ma il forum da anche l possibilità della cam? CLà MI FAI PAURA! ok non mi tocco più.
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > maròòòòòò quale migliore figliolosa potevo avere? qualee?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > se potessi scegliere opterei per l imbalsamazione
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Potava anche andare bene, ma viste le condizioni erette del pene pensi che..... si possa fare?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no, quello lo tagliamo via e lo imbalsamo a parte....
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > NO non capisco, si taglia e si getta, poi passiamo a cercare qualche giocattolino ......
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > infatti sarebbe bizzarro se tu mi aiutassi a rimpiazzare il pisello del fidanzato assassinato.....rimpiazzarlo con un giocattolo...
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Willy? rimitivo:? perchè proprio willi , che ne so magari un nome diverso tipo Lui.... sai li identifico uguale, due minchioni!
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > aahahahahahahaha....non solo willy...free willy....
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> miss acacia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E PARLA ITALIANO PORCA PALETTA. OPS IL caps, non sapevo più se pensare al nick free al significato di gratis...
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > MA....sai......ahahahahahha carina la battuta ahahahahahahahhahahahha
> ...


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Clà, ma sti purpi comu i pischi? co culu? comu fai? ahhhhhh, u capì: co bigattinu.


Certu ca unu ca passa u tiempu liberu  circannu purpi, 'nnè ca sta minchiata mi cumminci assai, si proprioaia siri sinceru. cu l'alloro fattici ncanarinu, pi quannu ti lori a panza e hai u stranchuggju.

ma fiametta, chi minchia voli sempri cu sta cucina cucina cucina: nienti nienti ca vulissi siri cucinata idda? 


chi dici?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, ma sti purpi comu i pischi? co culu? comu fai? ahhhhhh, u capì: co bigattinu.
> 
> 
> Certu ca unu ca passa u tiempu liberu  circannu purpi, 'nnè ca sta minchiata mi cumminci assai, si proprioaia siri sinceru. cu l'alloro fattici ncanarinu, pi quannu ti lori a panza e hai u stranchuggju.
> ...



SICuramente non da te.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, ma sti purpi comu i pischi? co culu? comu fai? ahhhhhh, u capì: co bigattinu.
> 
> 
> Certu ca unu ca passa u tiempu liberu  circannu purpi, 'nnè ca sta minchiata mi cumminci assai, si proprioaia siri sinceru. cu l'alloro fattici ncanarinu, pi quannu ti lori a panza e hai u stranchuggju.
> ...


Guarda che ti capisco  Muoviti ricetta  Io non son commestibile ( più o meno )


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> SICuramente non da te.


Nicuzza, bedda ri papà, ti stai rispittannu pa tò parentela cu Claudiuzzu, pirchì sennò, cu sapi comu t'avissi fari finiri.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Nicuzza, bedda ri papà, ti stai rispittannu pa tò parentela cu Claudiuzzu, pirchì sennò, cu sapi comu t'avissi fari finiri.


con me ci mangi poco....


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> con me ci mangi poco....


nun ti preoccupari ca iu sacciu comu fari sciri u maggju magari re cose ca nun parunu, sia pi tia ca pi da stunatedda di fiammetta.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> nun ti preoccupari ca iu sacciu comu fari sciri u maggju magari re cose ca nun parunu, sia pi tia ca pi da stunatedda di fiammetta.


non mi preoccupo, sono consapevole della mia capienza....e te ne informo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> nun ti preoccupari ca iu sacciu comu fari sciri u maggju magari re cose ca nun parunu, sia pi tia ca pi da stunatedda di fiammetta.


Traduci miss ...:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Traduci miss ...:singleeye:


ha detto di non preoccuparci perche lui sa come tirare fuori qualcosa anche da dove non sembra che possa uscirci qualcosa , e vale sia per me che per te.....


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Traduci miss ...:singleeye:


ahahahah!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ha detto di non preoccuparci perche lui sa come tirare fuori qualcosa anche da dove non sembra che possa uscirci qualcosa , e vale sia per me che per te.....


Ma mica ho affermato che da me non può uscirne nulla di buono?!?! Tutt'altro :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ahahahah!


Non sei Miss...lui :linguaccia:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, ma sti purpi comu i pischi? co culu? comu fai? ahhhhhh, u capì: co bigattinu.
> 
> 
> Certu ca unu ca passa u tiempu liberu  circannu purpi, 'nnè ca sta minchiata mi cumminci assai, si proprioaia siri sinceru. cu l'alloro fattici ncanarinu, pi quannu ti lori a panza e hai u stranchuggju.
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl: sei mitico.

ci vuoli culu pi pigghiarili, :rofl::rofl::rofl: infatti fratè nuddu i pigghià se non raramente. chi t'haiu a diri ? 

Avi i focu rintra.... addumannaci no? statt'ientu a rispuosta ca t'abbruci. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma mica ho affermato che da me non può uscirne nulla di buono?!?! Tutt'altro :mrgreen:


questo lo immaginavo.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma mica ho affermato che da me non può uscirne nulla di buono?!?! Tutt'altro :mrgreen:


no non buono...in generale.....infatti e' un po confuso...sono io quella da cui non ci cavi una capa


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non buono...in generale.....infatti e' un po confuso...sono io quella da cui non ci cavi una rapa


ma anche capa.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma anche capa.


ahhh quindi si puo dir capa? io sapevo cosi.....
ma in termini concreti ci sono piu possibilta di trovare una rapa in me


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhh quindi si puo dir capa? io sapevo cosi.....
> *ma in termini concreti ci sono piu possibilta di trovare una rapa in me*


*
*

Nahhh! :incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: sei mitico.
> 
> ci vuoli culu pi pigghiarili, :rofl::rofl::rofl: infatti fratè nuddu i pigghià se non raramente. chi t'haiu a diri ?
> 
> Avi i focu rintra.... addumannaci no? statt'ientu a rispuosta ca t'abbruci. :mrgreen:


:incazzato:Ma vuoi parlare itagliano ...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Nahhh! :incazzato:


hai una rapa in me....una grande rapa in me....
se la strada non e' dritta ci sono 2000 pericoli.....
ti basti solo ricordare che, che c'e' una grande rapa in me...
di piu di una rapa in me....

(cit)


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :incazzato:Ma vuoi parlare itagliano ...



SE TU IGNORI, OPS IL CAPS il mio dialetto io che posso farci ah? studia no? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai una rapa in me....una grande rapa in me....
> se la strada non e' dritta ci sono 2000 pericoli.....
> ti basti solo ricordare che, che c'e' una grande rapa in me...
> di piu di una rapa in me....
> ...



NEL PERCORRERE CAZ<ZO DI CAPS VA, una strada dritta non troverai mai quelle curve che ti fanno sbandare per poi imparare e abbordare meglio la curva. si più di una rapa mi sta bene, si moltiplicano in ogni curva per crescere e ...... farsi mangiare.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> NEL PERCORRERE CAZ<ZO DI CAPS VA, una strada dritta non troverai mai quelle curve che ti fanno sbandare per poi imparare e abbordare meglio la curva. si più di una rapa mi sta bene, si moltiplicano in ogni curva per crescere e ...... farsi mangiare.


ma son buone almeno?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma son buone almeno?


indigeste ma nutrienti.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> SE TU IGNORI, OPS IL CAPS il mio dialetto io che posso farci ah? studia no? :carneval:


Ok voglio il materiale: dizionario siculo/itagliano e un  travagghiu-libru...pigghia nota:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok voglio il materiale: dizionario siculo/itagliano e un  travagghiu-libru...pigghia nota:incazzato::incazzato:


Comincia da qui :rofl::rofl::rofl:http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_siciliana


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammuzza, nica, cori ro me cori, ti scrissi a ricetta pi fari u baccalà a missinisi, basta ca uora cià finisci. 
curri và, o legghj. 

ma dari nu vasuneddu, pi pincipriari, nun ti cuntu comu finisci a storia. 


ahh, bedda matri santissima.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Fiammuzza, nica, cori ro me cori, ti scrissi a ricetta pi fari u baccalà a missinisi, basta ca uora cià finisci.
> curri và, o legghj.
> 
> ma dari nu vasuneddu, pi pincipriari, nun ti cuntu comu finisci a storia.
> ...


PORCO

​Cioè abbinare fiammetta al baccalà!:incazzato:



SEI UN PORCO
​


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Comincia da qui :rofl::rofl::rofl:http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_siciliana


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Per il mio compare: il critino dico: Ho trovato del pesce spada di piccole dimensioni...... slurp! farò degli involtini, domani ti faccio sapere come e se sono venuti buoni. Eventualmente commetterò errori sarà gradito ( preteso) il tuo intervento nella correzione e preparazione prossima di altri spiedini.

Buon EVO a tutti e, nni viremu rumani.


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

Piove. E' quello che non sopporto dell'inverno. ti bagni, sei handicappato per ogni cosa che c'è da fare, ombrello, cappellino, cazzi mazzi e annessi: du palle!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Piove. E' quello che non sopporto dell'inverno. ti bagni, sei handicappato per ogni cosa che c'è da fare, ombrello, cappellino, cazzi mazzi e RAMURAZZI: du palle!


i.m.p.a.r.a


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

c.o.m.e. m.a.i. s.c.r.i.v.i. c.o.s.i ?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Beddamatri santissima. che feci stavolta di sbagghiato?


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Beddamatri santissima. che feci stavolta di sbagghiato?


NULLA.

il lavoro, tutto a posto? cusapi di confusioni ca iai, nun ha sapiri unni sprtiriti, miscinazzu.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> NULLA.
> 
> il lavoro, tutto a posto? cusapi di confusioni ca iai, nun ha sapiri unni sprtiriti, miscinazzu.


:scoreggia:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

una simpatica vecchina passa davanti ad un fruttivendolo e chiede:

senta ....... buon uomo ......... oggi le patate ............. le ha?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

CIOè, ma manco le vecchine lasci in pace? pensi che la vecchina voglia offrirle la sua patata? 


TI SCRIVO COSA SEI? T.E. L.O. S.C.R.I.V.O ?.


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> CIOè, ma manco le vecchine lasci in pace? pensi che la vecchina voglia offrirle la sua patata?


Gallina vecchia fa buon brodo, ma in CUESTO caso era la vecchina che voleva le patate.








doveva metterle nel baccala


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Gallina vecchia fa buon brodo, ma in CUESTO caso era la vecchina che voleva le patate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auhauhauhauhauhauhauha


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

*PAUSA CAFFE'


OREVUAR.*


----------



## gas (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *PAUSA CAFFE'
> 
> 
> OREVUAR.*


a quest'ora io prendo l'aperitivo


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Lui e Ultimo*

mesi fa, quando leggevo il forum e non ero ancora iscritta, leggevo voi due e mi dicevo "'Sti due proprio non si sopportano!"

:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> mesi fa, quando leggevo il forum e non ero ancora iscritta, leggevo voi due e mi dicevo "'Sti due proprio non si sopportano!"
> 
> :rotfl:


:risata::risata::risata::rofl::rofl::rofl::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Fiammuzza, nica, cori ro me cori, ti scrissi a ricetta pi fari u baccalà a missinisi, basta ca uora cià finisci.
> curri và, o legghj.
> 
> ma dari nu vasuneddu, pi pincipriari, nun ti cuntu comu finisci a storia.
> ...


Oddio e qui cosa mi ha scritto ?! :singleeye: Ultimooooo...misssss... Traduzione che se rispondo si chissà a cosa rispondo :singleeye:


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio e qui cosa mi ha scritto ?! :singleeye: Ultimooooo...misssss... Traduzione che se rispondo si chissà a cosa rispondo :singleeye:


Tu di sempre si .... magari pure ammiccando :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Tu di sempre si .... magari pure ammiccando :smile:


Tu sei compare a loro  Aspetto la traduzione


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sei compare a loro  Aspetto la traduzione


caxxo sgamato  la traduzione è semplice ci stava goffamente provando


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> caxxo sgamato  la traduzione è semplice ci stava goffamente provando


Ah no se è fatto goffamente devo dire di no che io sono snob .. Vedi te alle volte basta un quid :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> mesi fa, quando leggevo il forum e non ero ancora iscritta, leggevo voi due e mi dicevo "'Sti due proprio non si sopportano!"
> 
> :rotfl:



Chi tocca mio fratello è morto. 



vabbè prima se lo toccano un po va anche bene.


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah no se è fatto goffamente devo dire di no che io *sono snob* .. Vedi te alle volte basta un *quid* :carneval:


snob e quid non è che vadano molto daccordo .... vabbeh


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> snob e quid non è che vadano molto daccordo .... vabbeh


Un certo no so che può esser snob  Non sottilizzare ..


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio e qui cosa mi ha scritto ?! :singleeye: Ultimooooo...misssss... Traduzione che se rispondo si chissà a cosa rispondo :singleeye:


tu fidati dei tuoi sensi nel dare una risposta.

il tuo baccalà com'è venuto? lo hai gia preparato? vorrei proprio assaggiarlo: chissà che bontà.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio e qui cosa mi ha scritto ?! :singleeye: Ultimooooo...misssss... Traduzione che se rispondo si chissà a cosa rispondo :singleeye:




Solo perchè ti voglio bene, ti do il significato di una sola parola e scusami da subito la scurrilità

Baccalà= figa. 

il resto evito di tradurlo mi vergogno troppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu fidati dei tuoi sensi nel dare una risposta.
> 
> il tuo baccalà com'è venuto? lo hai gia preparato? vorrei proprio assaggiarlo: chissà che bontà.


Lo sto preparando per stasera ...certo che vien buono e o non è una ricetta tua  Comunque per la vigilia ho preparato degli stampini di cous   Cous di verdure e baccalà mantecato strepitosi :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu fidati dei tuoi sensi nel dare una risposta.
> 
> il tuo baccalà com'è venuto? lo hai gia preparato? vorrei proprio assaggiarlo: chissà che bontà.



ops...scusami... scrissi il significato ri baccalaru.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo sto preparando per stasera ...certo che vien buono e o non è una ricetta tua  Comunque per la vigilia ho preparato degli stampini di cous   Cous di verdure e baccalà mantecato strepitosi :mrgreen:



auahuahuahauhauah scemotta sei!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo perchè ti voglio bene, ti do il significato di una sola parola e scusami da subito la scurrilità
> 
> Baccalà= figa.
> 
> il resto evito di tradurlo mi vergogno troppo.


Ma come baccalà figa :singleeye: Io voglio miss :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuahuahauhauah scemotta sei!


Ma come scemotta  Mo vi picchio :incazzato:Uff devo aspettare miss che mi chiarisce ( forse)


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come baccalà figa :singleeye: Io voglio miss :sonar:


Lo vedi che avevo ragione?!?!?!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

ma che c'è da chiarire ancora fiammè? :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma che c'è da chiarire ancora fiammè? :smile:


Ma davvero baccalà uguale figa :singleeye:?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero baccalà uguale figa :singleeye:?


auahuahuahau si tesoro. è da ieri che ti avverto....


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come scemotta  Mo vi picchio :incazzato:Uff devo aspettare miss che mi chiarisce ( forse)


non dare retta a Ultimo, è un porco.

è ancora arrapato da gravidanza e dovunque vede e capisce solo una cosa. poveretto.

MAIALE.

BONSUAR


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Lo vedi che avevo ragione?!?!?!


Si mi sa di si : LUIIIIIIIIIII a rapporto


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non dare retta a Ultimo, è un porco.
> 
> è ancora arrapato da gravidanza e dovunque vede e capisce solo una cosa. poveretto.
> 
> ...


E pensare che ti ho risposto sul baccalà indicandoti anche la mia ricetta ....ma scusa il baccalà puzza ...ma che fighe frequentate ?


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si mi sa di si : LUIIIIIIIIIII a rapporto


Tesoro, puoi mai pensare che io scriva porcate del genere? come puoi? quello, il maiale, è un porco ed aizzatore.


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E pensare che ti ho risposto sul baccalà indicandoti anche la mia ricetta ....ma scusa il baccalà puzza ...ma che fighe frequentate ?


Come scrisse qualcuna tempo fa anche quelle puzzano ma piacciono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tesoro, puoi mai pensare che io scriva porcate del genere? come puoi? quello, il maiale, è un porco ed aizzatore.


Questo è parlare chiaro!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Come scrisse qualcuna tempo fa anche quelle puzzano ma piacciono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:risata::risata::risata::yes:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tesoro, puoi mai pensare che io scriva porcate del genere? come puoi? quello, il maiale, è un porco ed aizzatore.


Ehm si posso pensarlo ma resto basita sugli odori se permetti :singleeye: Da voi si usa costantemente la doccia ed il bidet o random? :sonar::mexican:


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo è parlare chiaro!!!!!


Wolf, tu, non pensi che Ultimo sia un Porco Arrapato? a parte il fatto che avendo il bigattino e facendo ridere a crepapelle è anche invidioso degli attributi, anche normali, di noi tutti e quindi non fa altro che mettere zizzania.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Come scrisse qualcuna tempo fa anche quelle puzzano ma piacciono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


O mamma ...da domani niente baccalà


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Wolf, tu, non pensi che Ultimo sia un Porco Arrapato? a parte il fatto che avendo il bigattino e facendo ridere a crepapelle è anche invidioso degli attributi, anche normali, di noi tutti e quindi non fa altro che mettere zizzania.


Permettimi Ultimo è un Signor Maiale Facocero Arrapato .... altrimenti si offende!!!


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O mamma ...da domani niente baccalà


ti spiego: anticamente, quando le donne ancora non si depilavano la patata, questa data la forma della peluria spesso sembrava una pala di baccalà: siccome Ultimo frequenta ancora di queste donne è rimasto legato alle usanze.

è chiaro adesso?


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm si posso pensarlo ma resto basita sugli odori se permetti :singleeye: Da voi si usa costantemente la doccia ed il bidet o random? :sonar::mexican:


E non fare troppo la precisina .... suvvia un paio di settimane senza doccia e bidet non hanno mica mai ucciso qualcuno!!!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

auahuahuahauha stardi.

Buona serata.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ti spiego: anticamente, quando le donne ancora non si depilavano la patata, questa data la forma della peluria spesso sembrava una pala di baccalà: siccome Ultimo frequenta ancora di queste donne è rimasto legato alle usanze.
> 
> è chiaro adesso?


Ah io mi depilo quindi sono esclusa a priori


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E non fare troppo la precisina .... suvvia un paio di settimane senza doccia e bidet non hanno mica mai ucciso qualcuno!!!


Non fare lo spiritoso tu  Qualcuno no ma la libido di sicuro


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Ah io mi depilo *quindi sono esclusa a priori


 ma che vergogna..


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non fare lo spiritoso tu  Qualcuno no ma la libido di sicuro


Esagerata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con Ultimo??


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che vergogna..


Ma de che ?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma de che ?


ti pare che fai ste cose? ti depili??? boh.....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Esagerata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con Ultimo??


Con chiunque direi :rotfl::rotfl:Sull'igiene non transigo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti pare che fai ste cose? ti depili??? boh.....


Ah ecco ...e si je prefere ...parlando anche di igiene ma non solo


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco ...e si je prefere ...parlando anche di igiene ma non solo


ma e' una cosa antica......io non mi depilo da nessuna parte dal 1987


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con chiunque direi :rotfl::rotfl:Sull'igiene non transigo


I due compari saranno delusissimi .... SALLO


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma e' una cosa antica......io non mi depilo da nessuna parte dal 1987


Ma se manco eri nata ? :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma e' una cosa antica......io non mi depilo da nessuna parte dal 1987


Sai che belle treccine


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se manco eri nata ? :mrgreen:


dipende. a dicembre nacqui.
a gennaio manco me pensavano


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> I due compari saranno delusissimi .... SALLO


Pazienza ..troveranno altro pane per i loro denti :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sai che belle treccine


che schifo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sai che belle treccine


Lunghe lunghe


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lunghe lunghe


stavo scherzandoooooooo
sono depilatissimaaaa


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> stavo scherzandoooooooo
> sono depilatissimaaaa


Ma certo come orsetto non ti vedevo ben messa ...in bikini poi


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo come orsetto non ti vedevo ben messa ...in bikini poi


ma infatti....ma sai una cosa curiosa....
lo faccio perche lo faccio ma mi fastidio depilarmi...
cioe' mi da fastidio l idea di non avere nemmeno un pelo addosso...non riesco...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma infatti....ma sai una cosa curiosa....
> lo faccio perche lo faccio ma mi fastidio depilarmi...
> cioe' mi da fastidio l idea di non avere nemmeno un pelo addosso...non riesco...


Come ti depili ?cosa usi ?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come ti depili ?cosa usi ?


ceretta everywhere, se ho tempo....
senno silk....ma non sono pelosa....ma mi piacciono i miei peli.....
poi mi sento indifesa dopo la depilazione....ho freddissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ceretta everywhere, se ho tempo....
> senno silk....ma non sono pelosa....ma mi piacciono i miei peli.....
> poi mi sento indifesa dopo la depilazione....ho freddissimo


Avrai una pelle sensibile o troppo secca, il silk mi garba poco preferisco la ceretta, anche io nonostante sia castana non sono mai stata pelosa sulle braccia in teoria non si noterebbero ma ormai vado per l'integrale


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma e' una cosa antica......io non mi depilo da nessuna parte dal 1987


hai anche i rastoni? Che belle immagini...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ngiorno, 


Rossi e verdi.. caput?


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Gennaio 2014)

Visto di là che la discussione rivolta ad Admin è stata chiusa, approfitto di questa per ringraziare la creatività e la fantasia degli utenti che hanno scritto un'intrigante sceneggiatura sul ruolo dell'utente Rabarbaro.
Io ne sono rimesto deliziato!
E anche lui, credo...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Visto di là che la discussione rivolta ad Admin è stata chiusa, approfitto di questa per ringraziare la creatività e la fantasia degli utenti che hanno scritto un'intrigante sceneggiatura sul ruolo dell'utente Rabarbaro.
> *Io ne sono rimesto deliziato!
> E anche lui, credo...*


*
*

Amo citazioni del genere, non so il perchè ma è così.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Visto di là che la discussione rivolta ad Admin è stata chiusa, approfitto di questa per ringraziare la creatività e la fantasia degli utenti che hanno scritto un'intrigante sceneggiatura sul ruolo dell'utente Rabarbaro.
> Io ne sono rimesto deliziato!
> E anche lui, credo...


Se gradisci te la riapro


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Se gradisci te la riapro


No, grazie per il pensiero...

Ogni ulteriore aggiunta non farebbe altro che diminuirne la bellezza...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Visto di là che la discussione rivolta ad Admin è stata chiusa, approfitto di questa per ringraziare la creatività e la fantasia degli utenti che hanno scritto un'intrigante sceneggiatura sul ruolo dell'utente Rabarbaro.
> Io ne sono rimesto deliziato!
> E anche lui, credo...


Ah ecco mi sembrava strano che te la fossi presa se no i tuoi post pungenti non avrebbero senso alcuno se non si è autoironici ma solo ironici verso gli altri si mente a se stessi, bravo rabby ...hanno chiuso la discussione ?!?! :singleeye: Che velocità !!!  Peggio dei negozi che aprono e chiudono in continuazione in tempo di crisi ...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno,
> 
> 
> Rossi e verdi.. caput?


Come caput ?! Che vuol dire ?! ....reset? Sei in resettaggio, il cambio dei pannolini ti ha mandato in tilt :smile: Scusa se approfitto del post :*lui il baccalà è venuto benissimo ...alla facciaccia vostra *:rotfl: * Tua e di ultimo, WOLF è scusato ** giornooooo sicilianuzzi*


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come caput ?! Che vuol dire ?! ....reset? Sei in resettaggio, il cambio dei pannolini ti ha mandato in tilt :smile: Scusa se approfitto del post :*lui il baccalà è venuto benissimo ...alla facciaccia vostra *:rotfl: * Tua e di ultimo, WOLF è scusato ** giornooooo sicilianuzzi*



Boh..... mezzora fa cercavo di darti un rosso ma non esisteva più l'opzione per farlo, ora miracolosamente è rispuntato, misteri della vita! 

Io a te non ti difendo più! ero la pronto ad avvertirti e, va a finire che mi devo beccare alla faccia mia? sgrunt! ( cit quel pollo di wolf) 

Il baccalà come lo fai fai è sempre buono! SEMPRE!

:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Domanda*

Mia moglie mi ha regalato qualche giorno fa un cellulare, " samsung galaxy s2 plus.

Me lo ha regalato perchè la batteria del vecchio nokia mi dura poco più di un giorno.

Ora questo nuovo cellulare come quello vecchio non viene mai spento, la batteria mi dura poco più di un giorno, "circa 30 ore.

E' normale questo? le batterie dei cellulari di nuova generazione hanno questa durata? 

PS: Lo uso normalmente, come usavo il nokia nè più nè meno, non sto la a giocarci, vusavècomprì ? :smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco mi sembrava strano che te la fossi presa se no i tuoi post pungenti non avrebbero senso alcuno se non si è autoironici ma solo ironici verso gli altri si mente a se stessi, bravo rabby ...hanno chiuso la discussione ?!?! :singleeye: Che velocità !!!  Peggio dei negozi che aprono e chiudono in continuazione in tempo di crisi ...


Ti sono mai sembrato un capro permaloso e serioso?



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha regalato qualche giorno fa un cellulare, " samsung galaxy s2 plus.
> 
> Me lo ha regalato perchè la batteria del vecchio nokia mi dura poco più di un giorno.
> 
> ...


Sì: è normale.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ti sono mai sembrato un capro permaloso e serioso?
> 
> 
> 
> Sì: è normale.


No tutt'altro ma di la si eran fatte seghe mentali ci mancava che proponessero di venire a darti una caramellina per consolarti ..il tuo intervento di oggi ha avallato la mia tesi : ci avresti riso su


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha regalato qualche giorno fa un cellulare, " samsung galaxy s2 plus.
> 
> Me lo ha regalato perchè la batteria del vecchio nokia mi dura poco più di un giorno.
> 
> ...


Si Ciccio hai molte app. aperte?  In generale sono più tecnologici ma se magnano le batterie, sei hai la SIM sempre connessa potresti discali intarla quando non usi web, quella già sola mangia la batteria, anche i pixel della schermata fan la differenza


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Discali intarla che vuol dire?

Le app le ho chiuse. 

Chi dice a mia moglie che rivoglio il cell di prima con una batteria nuova? e che cazzo va. 


Porca paletta, porca palettaaaaaaaaaaaaa! forse la mia è una patologia, ma il cellulare lo voglio sempre "pronto", con il problema della batteria mi girano letteralmente i cocomerossssss! ma si può stare la ogni giorno a farlo ricaricare? che devo vivere in funzione della batteria e guardarla perennemente mentre si ricarica? 

Vffanculo al progresso di sta grancoppula dibeeepp. Minchia! tecnologia di qua tecnologia di la e la tecnologia sulle batterie ndo sta?


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

Uichend in provincia di Aosta: che schifezza di tempo, nebbia freddo neve, che disperazione, circondato da immobili paesaggi montani.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Contento che il wikend ti finiù a skifiù, non sai apprezzare la neve!  pikkì un t'ammazzi ah?


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contento che il wikend ti finiù a skifiù, non sai apprezzare la neve!  pikkì un t'ammazzi ah?



è chiù meggju u sulu ra nostra terra, u mari, u vientu e i fimmini nostri.

ma chi ci successi a Miss? i gins?  chi piccatu, era accussì graziusa cu da paparedda.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è chiù meggju u sulu ra nostra terra, u mari, u vientu e i fimmini nostri.
> 
> ma chi ci successi a Miss? i gins?  chi piccatu, era accussì graziusa cu da paparedda.



Nenti sacciu , nenti vitti, e si c'era ruirmeva! 


Ma, sulu a paparedda ci taliavi ?


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nenti sacciu , nenti vitti, e si c'era ruirmeva!
> 
> 
> Ma, sulu a paparedda ci taliavi ?


certo, cosa avrei dovuto guardare? il suo avatar nel mio pc aveva una striscia nera un po più sotto della papera, lo avevo autocensurato: MICA sono un porco come te.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> certo, cosa avrei dovuto guardare? il suo avatar nel mio pc aveva una striscia nera un po più sotto della papera, lo avevo autocensurato: MICA sono un porco come te.


faceva caldo.....ho legato i capelli.....
mi e' scoppiata la paperella e mi ha ustionato la chiappetta destra, cosi ho messo i jeans...
mi ha richiamata la natura selvaggia, cosi sono andata in amazzonia....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> certo, cosa avrei dovuto guardare? il suo avatar nel mio pc aveva una striscia nera un po più sotto della papera, lo avevo autocensurato: MICA sono un porco come te.



Il tuo pc allora è porco comemmia! anche perchè io la striscia MICA la vidi! il tuo pc invece come mai vede striscIe nere a tignitè?


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> faceva caldo.....ho legato i capelli.....
> mi e' scoppiata la paperella e mi ha ustionato la chiappetta destra, cosi ho messo i jeans...
> mi ha richiamata la natura selvaggia, cosi sono andata in amazzonia....


in amazzonia a fare l'amazzone?

poi non capisco chi è quello che ti porti sempre dietro.


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimus, i commenti che hanno fatto su di te gli amici di tranet, su quel DDD della minchia, buono per mettere zizzania, ti sono piaciuti?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> in amazzonia a fare l'amazzone?
> 
> poi non capisco chi è quello che ti porti sempre dietro.


Ma che ne so,  uno che mi accompagna in queste mie avventure.....il mese prossimo andiamo in cina...
postero quando torno la foto....

in ammazzonia faccio l amore. non l amazzone....


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Buongiorno amore <3 Oggi ho conosciuto quella ragazza. Ma non ti ho messo le corna, giuro.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Buongiorno amore <3 Oggi ho conosciuto quella ragazza. Ma non ti ho messo le corna, giuro.


cioe' cioe' cioe'?????
lvi siete viste?

aspe....mi fa male il cuore....

tum tum tum tum

e????? che t'ha detto????


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

Essendo al clab dove tutto è permesso, potete fare e dire ciò che volete, anche postare le vostre migliori performans erotiche, però c'è qualcuno che prediga bene e razzola male, a proposito di MP.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Essendo al clab dove tutto è permesso, potete fare e dire ciò che volete, anche postare le vostre migliori performans erotiche, però c'è qualcuno che prediga bene e razzola male, a proposito di MP.


dai accomarati un po....
devo aggiornare il mio taglia&cuci personale con un po di pettegolezzi nuovi....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimus, i commenti che hanno fatto su di te gli amici di tranet, su quel DDD della minchia, buono per mettere zizzania, ti sono piaciuti?


Tranquillo, picca ci vuoli e minni vaiu, n'avuota avevo ben motivi pi suppurtari, ora ci staiu travagghiannu pi nesciri e finilla ri leggiri senza putiri rari quattru boffi nta faccia.


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

questo posto alla lunga stufa: i rimango per i 4 amici che mi fa piacere incontrare e con cui scambio poche chiacchiere serie e molte per ridere. inoltre spesso ci sono questi momenti tesi tra utenti, li ho avuti anch'io, che indispongono ma sui quali ho fatto l'abitudine e ci passo sopra.

pensavio di venirti a trovare li al lavoro, così almeno puoi dire che quel giorno hai fatto qualcosa. 

Bastardo ca sugnu......


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe' cioe' cioe'?????
> lvi siete viste?
> 
> aspe....mi fa male il cuore....
> ...


Ahahahahahha!

Mi ha parlato di lei, della sua vita, e io ho fatto lo stesso.

Tranquilla!!!

C'e' stato un tranquillo scambio verbale.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ahahahahahha!
> 
> Mi ha parlato di lei, della sua vita, e io ho fatto lo stesso.
> 
> ...


Si vabbe....

voglio sapere progetti e piani per il futuro....
lei ha voluto conoscerti perche lella e je piaci......
tu cosa vai cercando in questi caffe di 10 minuti?
onesta intellettuale per favore...


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si vabbe....
> 
> voglio sapere progetti e piani per il futuro....
> lei ha voluto conoscerti perche lella e je piaci......
> ...


Seria?

Un'amicizia e basta.

Ma pure lei vuole quello. Si e' raccomandata che la ns amica comune mi dicesse che non vuole provarci.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Seria?
> 
> Un'amicizia e basta.


si seria, ma anche no in realta.....
genuina si....

nel senso, tu sai di piacerle....quindi lei ti vuole incontrare per un motivo....
invece a te? cosa passa per la testa? seriamente senza gelosie.....
voglio davvero sapere.....


----------



## Principessa (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si seria, ma anche no in realta.....
> genuina si....
> 
> nel senso, tu sai di piacerle....quindi lei ti vuole incontrare per un motivo....
> ...


No, anche lei mi ha voluto incontrare per amicizia. Magari le piaccio fisicamente ma lo sa che convivo e non e' la tipa da scopate... troppo pura e idealista... meglio per lei!!! 

Mi ha colpito perche' pur avendo 23 anni e parecchi casini, e' sempre gioiosa, premurosa e sorridente. Per questo sono stata felice di incontrarla.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> questo posto alla lunga stufa: i rimango per i 4 amici che mi fa piacere incontrare e con cui scambio poche chiacchiere serie e molte per ridere. inoltre spesso ci sono questi momenti tesi tra utenti, li ho avuti anch'io, che indispongono ma sui quali ho fatto l'abitudine e ci passo sopra.
> 
> pensavio di venirti a trovare li al lavoro, così almeno puoi dire che quel giorno hai fatto qualcosa.
> 
> Bastardo ca sugnu......



si.. pigghiariti a cavuci ntò culu! auhauaahahaah


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Lui e Ultimo*

La mettete la voce?

:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> La mettete la voce?
> 
> :smile:



Sono sicuro che se anche in MP mi spieghi come fare, non sarei in grado di farlo. Ma sarei contento di farlo, so le parolacce che andrei a dire a chi mi sta sulle.... :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che se anche in MP mi spieghi come fare, non sarei in grado di farlo. Ma sarei contento di farlo, so le parolacce che andrei a dire a chi mi sta sulle.... :carneval:


Te lo dico in mp, ma niente parolacce sennò non ti metto...


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ascolta lolapal, ecco, Ultimo si che ha una bella voce, te lo può confermare oscuro. Lui si che andrebbe ascoltato, magari la sera prima di dormire,  sai che sogni .

a me invece piacciono le donne che starnazzano: vuoi sapere chi starnazza delle tante di tranet?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ascolta lolapal, ecco, Ultimo si che ha una bella voce, te lo può confermare oscuro. Lui si che andrebbe ascoltato, magari la sera prima di dormire,  sai che sogni .
> 
> a me invece piacciono le donne che starnazzano: vuoi sapere chi starnazza delle tante di tranet?


Ma ancora stai a cianciare invece di postare la tua voce? :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ascolta lolapal, ecco, Ultimo si che ha una bella voce, te lo può confermare oscuro. Lui si che andrebbe ascoltato, magari la sera prima di dormire,  sai che sogni .
> 
> a me invece piacciono le donne che starnazzano: vuoi sapere chi starnazza delle tante di tranet?


No! :smile:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ancora stai a cianciare invece di postare la tua voce? :carneval:


Quoto!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri il club a cena in un locale particolare e caratteristico, molto eh!

Portano il primo piatto "prestabilito" ( eh si purtroppo, prestabilito) molto buono, un semplice ragù con aggiunta di tritato di salsiccia, arriva il secondo primo composto a dir dello chef, di kebak e almeno 15 spezie..... Santa Rosalia.... che odore.. che sapore ..... CHE SCHIFEZZA!
Avete mai mangiato pasta e kebab? se la risposta è no, bene, non mangiatela.


----------



## zanna (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri il club a cena in un locale particolare e caratteristico, molto eh!
> 
> Portano il primo piatto "prestabilito" ( eh si purtroppo, prestabilito) molto buono, un semplice ragù con aggiunta di tritato di salsiccia, arriva il secondo primo composto a dir dello chef, di kebak e almeno 15 spezie..... Santa Rosalia.... che odore.. che sapore ..... CHE SCHIFEZZA!
> Avete mai mangiato pasta e *kebab*? se la risposta è no, bene, non mangiatela.


:bleah:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :bleah:



Sto cominciando ad avere terrore. T'immagini se i soci del club ogni volta per le riunioni debbano cenare ogni volta con pasta e kebab? :girapalle::embolo:


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri il club a cena in un locale particolare e caratteristico, molto eh!
> 
> Portano il primo piatto "prestabilito" ( eh si purtroppo, prestabilito) molto buono, un semplice ragù con aggiunta di tritato di salsiccia, arriva il secondo primo composto a dir dello chef, di kebak e almeno 15 spezie..... Santa Rosalia.... che odore.. che sapore ..... CHE SCHIFEZZA!
> Avete mai mangiato pasta e kebab? se la risposta è no, bene, non mangiatela.


Io non so cucinare e mi piace il kebab, ma non mi passerebbe neanche per l'anticamera del cervello unirlo alla pasta... :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

BUONGIORNO.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO.


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO.


... UNA GRANDE E BEATA FAVA!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO.





wolf ha detto:


> ... UNA GRANDE E BEATA FAVA!!!!



E che cazzo quanto sei scurrile. :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cazzo quanto sei scurrile. :mrgreen:


TACQUISCITI ld:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... UNA GRANDE E BEATA FAVA!!!!





Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cazzo quanto sei scurrile. :mrgreen:


minchia stu cazzo di lupo avi 'nparrari irrispittusu. runa npacciu.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*

era meglio la paperella.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> TACQUISCITI ld:



Ma no! interlocuiamo :calcio:Ok ho interlocuito!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> era meglio la paperella.


Facocero​


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia stu cazzo di lupo avi 'nparrari irrispittusu. runa npacciu.



Ma lassalu iri al lupacchiotto altrimenti ti mietti una faccina da sballo, e che faccina... a stissa ra faccia pari!

Wolf auhahaaha speriamo tu non capisca.... ma ho fatto in modo che tu capisca:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Soleeeeeeeee soleeeeeeeeeee soleeeeeeeeeeee al momento! sole fuori e sole dentro anche solo a farmi seghe.. ma vabbè questo è un'altro discorso.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Soleeeeeeeee soleeeeeeeeeee soleeeeeeeeeeee al momento! sole fuori e sole dentro anche solo a *farmi seghe*.. ma vabbè questo è un'altro discorso.


con la mano destra o la sinistra?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia stu cazzo di lupo avi 'nparrari irrispittusu. runa npacciu.


rimitivo:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> era meglio la paperella.


apa:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma no! interlocuiamo :calcio:Ok ho interlocuito!


:cattivik:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con la mano destra o la sinistra?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Indice e pollice :rofl:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma lassalu iri al lupacchiotto altrimenti ti mietti una faccina da sballo, e che faccina... a stissa ra faccia pari!
> 
> Wolf auhahaaha speriamo tu non capisca.... ma ho fatto in modo che tu capisca:rotfl::rotfl:


:cooldue:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con la mano destra o la sinistra?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con entrambe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con la mano destra o la sinistra?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ha comprato una barbie nuova con indice e pollice della mano destra che fanno il gesto dell'OK? 

sai dirmi il perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :cattivik:



Ma porca la paletta! ogni volta tutto sto giro per arrivare a quella bella emoticon? e mettilaaaaaa :rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Indice e pollice :rofl:


 riesci a prenderlo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ha comprato una barbie nuova con indice e pollice della mano destra che fanno il gesto dell'OK?
> 
> sai dirmi il perchè?



Io si io siii ma non lo dico


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ha comprato una barbie nuova con indice e pollice della mano destra che fanno il gesto dell'OK?
> 
> sai dirmi il perchè?


chiedi a Claudio, pare che sia un esperto :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma porca la paletta! ogni volta tutto sto giro per arrivare a quella bella emoticon? e mettilaaaaaa :rotfl:


Scordatelo .... Facocero!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> riesci a prenderlo? :mrgreen:



Se sta in erezione si.

Ora basta gas, troppe confidenze, dopo, mi si ritorcono contro.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Scordatelo .... Facocero!!!!



CulFan! ohh!


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se sta in erezione si.
> 
> Ora basta gas, troppe confidenze, dopo, mi si ritorcono contro.


hai ragione, lasciamo la curiosità


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

e pensare che una volta m'ha chiesto di Laura, la mia bambola gonfiabile: ma che cazzo avrebbe dovuto farsene? penso che l'avrebbe restituita tutta bucherellata a mò di cola pasta, per trovare un pertugio adatto alle prorpie dimensioni. per fortuna non glil'ho prestata, la mia bella Laura.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ha comprato una barbie nuova con indice e pollice della mano destra che fanno il gesto dell'OK?
> 
> sai dirmi il perchè?


per infilarci il pisello di ken?


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e pensare che una volta m'ha chiesto di Laura, la mia bambola gonfiabile: ma che cazzo avrebbe dovuto farsene? penso che l'avrebbe restituita tutta bucherellata a mò di cola pasta, per trovare un pertugio adatto alle prorpie dimensioni. per fortuna non glil'ho prestata, la mia bella Laura.


te la porti a letto per non essere solo? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per infilarci il pisello di ken?


iattazzu, Ken? parliamo del nostro sfortunato amico e tu lo sfotti paragonandolo a ken.


 non c'è più rispetto.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> te la porti a letto per non essere solo? :rotfl:


si, già il fatto che non parla ....................... sai che vantaggio.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si, già il fatto che non parla ....................... sai che vantaggio.


non fa fare brutta figura :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

anche, non interrompe il film con la solita domanda del cazzo, non chiede, da solamente.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> anche, non interrompe il film con la solita domanda del cazzo, non chiede, da solamente.


è sempre disponibile, ma forse un po freddina :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è sempre disponibile, ma forse un po freddina :rotfl:


Gas, amico, non si può avere tutto dalla vita. Se vuoi qualcosa di caldo devi rinunciare ad altro.



Vorrei comunicare a tutti che qui c'è il SOLE e TANTO CALDO. 


Alla faccizza vostra.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Gas, amico, non si può avere tutto dalla vita. Se vuoi qualcosa di caldo devi rinunciare ad altro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche quà c'è il sole e la temperatura è gradevole :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Io non vi rispondo più, questa è discriminazione cazziale, ma io sono un maschio come voi, e voi siete soltanto dei discriminatori razzisti. Fanculo! cazzo di gente insensibile.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

secondo me tu lavori troppo, avresti bisogno di un periodo, più o meno lungo, di riposo.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me tu lavori troppo, avresti bisogno di un periodo, più o meno lungo, di riposo.


concordo sul .... lungooooo :smile:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Seee*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non vi rispondo più, questa è discriminazione cazziale, ma io sono un maschio come voi, e voi siete soltanto dei discriminatori razzisti. Fanculo! cazzo di gente insensibile.


Con tre cm di cazzo?a clà ma te và de scherza vero?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tre cm di cazzo?a clà ma te và de scherza vero?



Terrone razzista. fanculo!


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tre cm di cazzo?a clà ma te và de scherza vero?


che scherzi ................. la natura, a chi tanto e a chi niente.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Terrone razzista. fanculo!


insomma Claudio, vuoi una volta per tutte parlare delle peculiarità che il cazzo piccolo da?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Caro*



Lui ha detto:


> che scherzi ................. la natura, a chi tanto e a chi niente.


Sarà pure aggressivo ma sempre 3 cm sono....ma ultimo non si rassegna.Mo pare che per andare a pisciare se fatto un tatuaggio a forma di pisello sul pisello in modo che non perde tempo a trovarselo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> iattazzu, Ken? parliamo del nostro sfortunato amico e tu lo sfotti paragonandolo a ken.
> 
> 
> non c'è più rispetto.


ma veramente io ho fatto solo una domanda in merito alla posizione della mano della barbie.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> insomma Claudio, vuoi una volta per tutte parlare delle peculiarità che il cazzo piccolo da?



Certo, ti accontento: inculare godendo senza far del male all'altrO. 


Come stai oggi compà, tutto bene?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, ti accontento: inculare godendo senza far del male all'altrO.
> 
> 
> Come stai oggi compà, tutto bene?


Non è il caso tuo allora a te piace che ti fanno male giusto?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà pure aggressivo ma *sempre 3 cm sono*....ma ultimo non si rassegna.Mo pare che per andare a pisciare se fatto un tatuaggio a forma di pisello sul pisello in modo che non perde tempo a trovarselo.


mica poco... 3 cm sono sempre cm di tutto rispetto 
dai, non buttiamo m. 
mica tutti possono superare i 20 cm


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, ti accontento: inculare godendo senza far del male all'altrO.
> 
> 
> Come stai oggi compà, tutto bene?


Claudio, andiamo al bar a prendere un caffè? :smile:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



gas ha detto:


> mica poco... 3 cm sono sempre cm di tutto rispetto
> dai, non buttiamo m.
> mica tutti possono superare i 20 cm


3 cm?mica sono tutte come free,simy,farfalla e fiammetta,che adorano quelli da 3 cm in giù!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è il caso tuo allora a te piace che ti fanno male giusto?:rotfl:


Sbagliato, nel mio piccolo mondo siamo tutti ipodotati ( si dice così vero? comunque se non si dice così: "siamo tutti con la minchia piccola" ok) ? quindi non ci facciamo male. 

Vaffanculo oscù!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbagliato, nel mio piccolo mondo siamo tutti ipodotati ( si dice così vero? comunque se non si dice così: "siamo tutti con la minchia piccola" ok) ? quindi non ci facciamo male.
> 
> Vaffanculo oscù!


Ti invidio....e ti ammiro.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, andiamo al bar a prendere un caffè? :smile:



Credo sia meglio che stare qua dentro a discutere con 4 cialtroni, andiamo gas.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3 cm?mica sono tutte come free,simy,farfalla e fiammetta,che adorano quelli da 3 cm in giù!


non sapevo......
allora mi posso proporre :up:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo sia meglio che stare qua dentro a discutere con 4 cialtroni, andiamo gas.


offro io 
anche cornetto... tanto per me, uno più o uno meno......


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> non sapevo......
> allora mi posso proporre :up:


Certo,tanto si mettono a piangere pure davanti a 3 cm o giù di li....le pantere di cartone...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,tanto si mettono a piangere pure davanti a 3 cm o giù di li....le pantere di cartone...:rotfl:


mi piace il termine..... PANTERE DI CARTONE


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> offro io
> anche cornetto... tanto per me, uno più o uno meno......



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gas io sconosco la tua storia, il perchè tu sia qui ma intuisco che hai avuto in regalo il copricapo. Quando fa freddo, non ti torna utile?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti invidio....e ti ammiro.



Chissenefrega. vaffanculo di nuovo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> offro io
> anche cornetto... tanto per me, uno più o uno meno......



Bhe a questo punto è pure gratis. Ne abbiamo un paio ciascuno da poter dividere. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissenefrega. vaffanculo di nuovo.


E invece non devi essere modesto.Sei riuscito e riesci a vivere una vita normale con una larva in coma al posto del pisello,sei un grande uomo,credimi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E invece non devi essere modesto.Sei riuscito e riesci a vivere una vita normale con una larva in coma al posto del pisello,sei un grande uomo,credimi.



Prova anche tu dalla tua altezza a mostrare l'ok con indice e pollice...


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

ma da quand'è ch'è tornata a saputella?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma da quand'è ch'è tornata a saputella?



Da quando tu sei andato via.. me sa che se ne ri-va via! Vattene tu che è meglio.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da quando tu sei andato via.. me sa che se ne ri-va via! Vattene tu che è meglio.


te piace? a me no. troppa aria, la evito se posso, oppure come prima sfruculiu. Non  capisco come possa piacere a te.

bha, vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> te piace? a me no. troppa aria, la evito se posso, oppure come prima sfruculiu. Non  capisco come possa piacere a te.
> 
> bha, vabbè.


De chi stamò a parlà?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> te piace? a me no. troppa aria, la evito se posso, oppure come prima sfruculiu. Non  capisco come possa piacere a te.
> 
> bha, vabbè.



A me piacciono un po tutti, a volte li scannerei, ma alla fine mi piacciano uno po tutti, a parte quei 40 o 50 utenti...


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> De chi stamò a parlà?


da sig.ra Blume.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Ha*



Lui ha detto:


> da sig.ra Blume.


E chi è?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me piacciono un po tutti, a volte li scannerei, ma alla fine mi piacciano uno po tutti, a parte quei 40 o 50 utenti...


a Clà, ma con il caratterino tuo e suo, spigoloso, nun ne togliete una, ma come fa a piacerti, non puoi andarci d'accrodo: poi, è troppo forbita.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Gas io sconosco la tua storia, il perchè tu sia qui ma intuisco che hai avuto in regalo il copricapo. Quando fa freddo, non ti torna utile?


moltissimo :rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe a questo punto è pure gratis. Ne abbiamo un paio ciascuno da poter dividere. :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi è?


a me fa l'impressione di una ghiacciaia: fredda li senza cuore ne passione, sempre con la stessa espressione, rigida, l'immagino così, sempre pronta a corregerti a dire quetso si fa questo no etc etc.


mi sbaglierò, ma a leggerla mi da questa impressione.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

vado a magnà, più a bere un caffè.

mi raccomando, non spargete la voce.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> vado a magnà, più a bere un caffè.
> 
> mi raccomando, non spargete la voce.


sono appena tornato dal caffè :up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> a me fa l'impressione di una ghiacciaia: fredda li senza cuore ne passione, sempre con la stessa espressione, rigida, l'immagino così, sempre pronta a corregerti a dire quetso si fa questo no etc etc.
> 
> 
> mi sbaglierò, ma a leggerla mi da questa impressione.


Non ho idea.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a Clà, ma con il caratterino tuo e suo, spigoloso, nun ne togliete una, ma come fa a piacerti, non puoi andarci d'accrodo: poi, è troppo forbita.



Testina: Io con AB credo avrò sempre "battibecchi" per motivi che stanno non tanto su cosa è giusto oppure no, ma tanto sulla differenza di situazioni che stanno nella diversa soggettività di dimensioni che coprono le persone e il loro percorso nella vita. Ma non per questo leggendola, spesso non condivida quello che scrive, anzi spesso lo condivido, è solo quando scrivo io e metto a confronto i nostri due mondi totalmente diversi che le scintille esplodono.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sono appena tornato dal caffè :up:


doveva essere moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolto lungo.


bai bai.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> doveva essere moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolto lungo.
> 
> 
> bai bai.


ehehehehehe


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3 cm?mica sono tutte come free,simy,farfalla e fiammetta,che adorano quelli da 3 cm in giù!


Scusa ma non era solo Simy che aveva certe preferenze?


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non era solo Simy che aveva certe preferenze?


ti stai tirando indietro?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ti stai tirando indietro?


Fai parte anche tu della categoria 3 cm?
:mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ti stai tirando indietro?


Per prenderlo meglio...


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fai parte anche tu della categoria 3 cm?
> :mrgreen:


ciertamiente :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Testina: Io con AB credo avrò sempre "battibecchi" per motivi che stanno non tanto su cosa è giusto oppure no, ma tanto sulla differenza di situazioni che stanno nella diversa soggettività di dimensioni che coprono le persone e il loro percorso nella vita. Ma non per questo leggendola, spesso non condivida quello che scrive, anzi spesso lo condivido, è solo quando scrivo io e metto a confronto i nostri due mondi totalmente diversi che le scintille esplodono.



Ragà ma leggendomi che avete capito? Non capisco se scrivendo cerco il forbito riuscendoci oppure no. Nel dubbio scrivo che non mi capisco manco io. 


Ciao ciao. soggetto.. predicato.. boh.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per prenderlo meglio...


scusa la mia ignoranza, ma per prenderlo meglio non bisogna tirarsi avanti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per prenderlo meglio...




Modificato....avevo letto male


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Troppa volgarità, esco e ritorno dopo.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non era solo Simy che aveva certe preferenze?



chi va con lo zoppo :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Aò*



farfalla ha detto:


> Modificato....avevo letto male


Ah belle chiappe ma pure le chiappe son di cartone?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah belle chiappe ma pure le chiappe son di cartone?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non ho niente di cartone....ma tu continui ad essere solo chiacchere....quindi


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

*oscuro*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non ho niente di cartone....ma tu continui ad essere solo chiacchere....quindi


solite frasi di convenienza :tv:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non ho niente di cartone....ma tu continui ad essere solo chiacchere....quindi


Ah belle chiappe di cartone....


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah belle chiappe di cartone....


potrebbero postarle in modo che le votiamo


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*E si*



gas ha detto:


> potrebbero postarle in modo che le votiamo


E che famo la differenziata con tutto quel cartone?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2014)

deja vu.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> potrebbero postarle in modo che le votiamo



:culo:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :culo:


sei sempre la prima a proporti


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sei sempre la prima a proporti


appunto, solo a proprorsi, poi, proprio come dice l'oscuro .................. nada.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> appunto, solo a proprorsi, poi, proprio come dice l'oscuro .................. nada.


Ma la volete finire????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Bella reputazione che mi state creando

Tanto fra un po' arriva Perplesso e vi sistema lui:ar:




E comunque non sono una gatta morta:blank:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la volete finire????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Bella reputazione che mi state creando
> 
> ...


non è nostra la colpa se siete effettivamente così, chiacchiere e distintivo, come dire di ................ cartone.

la mia proprosta l'hai avuta e ti sei cercata una banalissima scusa. Cosa vuoi che pensi, che oscuro non abbia ragione in merito?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Embe*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la volete finire????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Bella reputazione che mi state creando
> 
> ...


Stavolta il proff perplesso mi ringrazierà...le chiappe di cartone..:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

ti avevo proprosto una settimana su di un'isola semi-deserta e m'hai risposto che sei allergica al sole ed al sale dell'acqua di mare. ma va.......


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ti avevo proprosto una settimana su di un'isola semi-deserta e m'hai risposto che sei allergica al sole ed al sale dell'acqua di mare. ma va.......


:corna:a me?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :corna:a me?


che vuoi dire, che farfalla ti ha ha messo anche lei il copricapo? minchia, farà freddo molto freddissimo dalle tue parti.

non sapevo che tu e lei .......................  

mi si apre un mondo. 

 e pensare che quello stolto di Perplesso ........... :rotfl:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> che vuoi dire, che ti farfalla ti ha ha messo anche lei il copricapo? minchia, farà freddo molto freddissimo dalle tue parti.


la volevi portare su un'isola semi deserta.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> la volevi portare su un'isola semi deserta.......:mrgreen:


uuummmmhhhhh.  

te lo immagini se fosse stata senza semi? avrei dovuto sorbirmi i suoi starnazzi tutto il santo giorno. Con i semi avrei potuto anche cercare la scusa del caffè al bar e ................ capisci no?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Lui ha detto:


> uuummmmhhhhh.
> 
> te lo immagini se fosse stata senza semi? avrei dovuto sorbirmi i suoi starnazzi tutto il santo giorno. Con i semi avrei potuto anche cercare la scusa del caffè al bar e ................ capisci no?


Ma quale isola semi deserta,sarebbe bastata una stradina semi deserta..la luce soffusa di un lampione.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale isola semi deserta,sarebbe bastata una stradina semi deserta..la luce soffusa di un lampione.


non so perchè ma le frasi che scrivi tu mi farebbero partire un va fanculo verso chiunque altro le scrivesse
Devo ragionare su questo


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Farfi*



farfalla ha detto:


> non so perchè ma le frasi che scrivi tu mi farebbero partire un va fanculo verso chiunque altro le scrivesse
> Devo ragionare su questo


...............!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ...............!




.....................io so che tu sai che io so

:bacio:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....................io so che tu sai che io so
> 
> :bacio:


pure io so che ti devo ricordare la regola della sabbia


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io so che ti devo ricordare la regola della sabbia


Tranquilla


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*E si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla


Tante pippe in un deserto di sabbia......


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non so perchè ma le frasi che scrivi tu mi farebbero partire un va fanculo verso chiunque altro le scrivesse
> Devo ragionare su questo





farfalla ha detto:


> .....................io so che tu sai che io so





farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla


forse lei si, tranquilla, ma tu mi pare che dovresti iniziare a preoccuparti un po. SALLO.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....................io so che tu sai che io so
> 
> :bacio:





Simy ha detto:


> pure io so che ti devo ricordare la regola della sabbia


quà dentro l'unico che non sa, sono io


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

Cari e non cari, devo andare, altri impegni improrogabili m'attendono.


spero di avervi dato attimi di inusuale godimento. se così non fosse, mi spiace ma la colpa è vostra.

bonsuar.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2014)

buongiorno, il caffè l'ho preso
il cornetto anche
che mi manca?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> buongiorno, il caffè l'ho preso
> il cornetto anche
> che mi manca?


Nà bella pippa?


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nà bella pippa?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ormai mi sono stufato delle pippe
mano destra, sinistra, con piede destr, sinistro
............ 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas*

Potrei rinunciare a tutto,ma le pippe mai.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei rinunciare a tutto,ma le pippe mai.


:gabinetto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quà dentro l'unico che non sa, sono io


Ed io che credevo sapessi pensa un po' quanto ne so.


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2014)

SONO QUI. BUONGIORNO.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> SONO QUI. BUONGIORNO.


Era ora
non voglio sapere il perchè della tua assenza sta mattina


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> che vuoi dire, che farfalla ti ha ha messo anche lei il copricapo? minchia, farà freddo molto freddissimo dalle tue parti.
> 
> non sapevo che tu e lei .......................
> 
> ...


di te mi restano da piazzare solo la milza ed il rene sinistro.   prepara la valigia per Singapore,molto piccola,tanto ti tratterai poco


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> di te mi restano da piazzare solo la milza ed il rene sinistro. prepara la valigia per Singapore,molto piccola,tanto ti tratterai poco



potrei scegliere Hong Kong?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> SONO QUI. BUONGIORNO.


ma ciao.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> SONO QUI. BUONGIORNO.


Buon pomeriggio :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> di te mi restano da piazzare solo la milza ed il rene sinistro.   prepara la valigia per Singapore,molto piccola,tanto ti tratterai poco





Lui ha detto:


> potrei scegliere Hong Kong?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:È meglio Singapore comunque :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

Non riesco a trovare i miei amici di merende, stamane. chissà che fine hanno fatto.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> potrei scegliere Hong Kong?


fare la stessa cosa ad Hong kong mi costa di più.  quindi,no.


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> fare la stessa cosa ad Hong kong mi costa di più. quindi,no.


non hai la mastercard?


----------



## gas (27 Gennaio 2014)

ho letto poco, che si dice? :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non hai la mastercard?


no mi tocca spendere di più per corrompere chi di dovere per fare quello che devo fare


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ho letto poco, che si dice? :mrgreen:


Nulla. Lui e Perplesso si riempiono come sempre di complimenti


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no mi tocca spendere di più per corrompere chi di dovere per fare quello che devo fare


ah! pensavo, stupidamente, a questo punto, che certi lavoretti da UOMINI li facessi da solo: devo ricredermi.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ah! pensavo, stupidamente, a questo punto, che certi lavoretti da UOMINI li facessi da solo: devo ricredermi.


mi serve una camera sterile per questo tipo di lavoretto.   capirai che non ne ho una a casa.

e poi a Singapore quella faccenda lì è legale,ad Hong Kong è esclusiva dello stato cinese,quindi mi tocca pagare i funzionari perchè facciano finta di niente.      e non mi va di spendere oltre il budget previsto,altrimenti è più economico buttarti nella fossa delle anaconde

voglio dire,finalmente trovo un senso alla tua inutile esistenza e ti lamenti pure?


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio dire,finalmente trovo un senso alla tua inutile esistenza e ti lamenti pure?


era il mio ultimo desiderio. ma vabbè, chiederò a Farfalla di soddisfare le mie richieste. Lei con me è sempre Mooooooooooooooolto disponibile. SALLO.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> era il mio ultimo desiderio. ma vabbè, chiederò a Farfalla di soddisfare le mie richieste. Lei con me è sempre Mooooooooooooooolto disponibile. SALLO.


beh preparare il semolino ad un condannato a morte è gesto caritatevole


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh preparare il semolino ad un condannato a morte è gesto caritatevole


senti, cosetto occhialuto, mò me stai a stufà. conosci Simy: se è no te la presento io. è una cara amica e di tanto in tanto usa una espressione che in due parole la dice tutta: 

" a piccolè, a sabbia è finita, nvedi di annà a giocà da nartra parte, su"

Certo del tuo elevato Q.I. non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

Quello che proprio non capisco è la bontà infinita di Farfalla nei tuoi riguardi. Lei è caritatevole, però tu, mi pare che prendi il braccio a chi ti da una mano. Certo lei, educata com'è, non riesce a mandarti a quel paese, sperando che un giorno tu capisca e ci vada da solo. Di tempo però, a capire le cose, ce ne metti.

scusa Farfalla se sono stato diretto, ma se tu non parli questo ronzerà sempre intorno.

 e che cazzo!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

*Lui Perplesso*

Ormai non vi prendo più seriamente....Poi Tebe dice che faccio la civetta
Ho già detto che mi sento molto Oscuro al femminile. Chiacchere chiacchere chiacchere


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> senti, cosetto occhialuto, mò me stai a stufà. conosci Simy: se è no te la presento io. è una cara amica e di tanto in tanto usa una espressione che in due parole la dice tutta:
> 
> " a piccolè, a sabbia è finita, nvedi di annà a giocà da nartra parte, su"
> 
> Certo del tuo elevato Q.I. non aggiungo altro.


Consapevole del tuo QI notoriamente inferiore a quello dell'ottimo Forrest Gump,ti ricordo che la sabbia qui è tutta mia.

Fidati che è altamente sconsigliabile fare il sostenuto in mia presenza


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ormai non vi prendo più seriamente....Poi Tebe dice che faccio la civetta
> Ho già detto che mi sento molto Oscuro al femminile. Chiacchere chiacchere chiacchere


tu ti stai decisamente allargando troppo  toccherà fare quella colata di cemento sulla scarpiera tua


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Consapevole del tuo QI notoriamente inferiore a quello dell'ottimo Forrest Gump,ti ricordo che la sabbia qui è tutta mia.
> 
> Fidati che è altamente sconsigliabile fare il sostenuto in mia presenza



ah! ah! ah!


Farfalla, mi spiace. Sappi che lo sopporto solamente perchè rispetto te. 

Coso, pulcetta occhialuta, ti ricordo che non hanno ancora ultimato i lavori sulla Salerno - Reggio Calabria: sembri non capire.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ti stai decisamente allargando troppo  *toccherà fare quella colata di cemento sulla scarpiera tua*


:ira:


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ah! ah! ah!
> 
> 
> Farfalla, mi spiace. Sappi che lo sopporto solamente perchè rispetto te.
> ...


hanno inventato gli aerei,non so se ti sia giunta la notizia


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ti stai decisamente allargando troppo  toccherà fare quella colata di cemento sulla scarpiera tua


al contrario lei è sempre troppo abbottonata, con te, s'intende.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ti stai decisamente allargando troppo  toccherà fare quella colata di cemento sulla scarpiera tua


Le mie scarpe non si toccano 



Simy ha detto:


> :ira:



Amica aiutami tu:smile:


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hanno inventato gli aerei,non so se ti sia giunta la notizia


pensavo ad un Q.I. alto. devo ricredermi ancora. Parlavo dei pilastri a sostegno e della necessità di riempire i loro vuoti, sempre lungo la Salerno - Reggio Calabria. Se il luogo non è di tuo gradimento, io contrariamante a te non bado a spese, posso anche optare ai pilastri del viadotto della Caltanissetta - Gela. Vedi tu e fammi sapere.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> al contrario lei è sempre troppo abbottonata, con te, s'intende.


a cuocere il semolino in effetti si fa caldo.....



su su,corri che si fredda


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> pensavo ad un Q.I. alto. devo ricredermi ancora. Parlavo dei pilastri a sostegno e della necessità di riempire i loro vuoti, sempre lungo la Salerno - Reggio Calabria. Se il luogo non è di tuo gradimento, io contrariamante a te non bado a spese, posso anche optare ai pilastri del viadotto della Caltanissetta - Gela. Vedi tu e fammi sapere.


Continua a non esserti chiaro che non sarai tu a tornare a casa.....


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le mie scarpe non si toccano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora fai presente al morituro che se ci tiene a vedere il 2015 è meglio che si tenga alla larga......moooooolto alla larga da te


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le mie scarpe non si toccano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tranquilla amica


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora fai presente al morituro che se ci tiene a vedere il 2015 è meglio che si tenga alla larga......moooooolto alla larga da te


Ma a me piace averlo vicino:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora fai presente al morituro che se ci tiene a vedere il 2015 è meglio che si tenga alla larga......moooooolto alla larga da te


Vedi, SCIOCCO, non ti da neppure retta. Mettiti il cuore in pace, ascoltami, è per il tuo bene.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a me piace averlo vicino:mrgreen:


mah finchè lo tieni così



va anche bene,ma attenta a non schiacciare la merce,chè ho già preso gli anticipi per cuore,rene destro e cistifellea


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Vedi, SCIOCCO, non ti da neppure retta. Mettiti il cuore in pace, ascoltami, è per il tuo bene.


evidentemente non hai letto il post dopo


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

Pulcetta, proprio non vuoi capire: m'arrendo, con te è una perdita di tempo. Mi spiace solo che la MIA Farfallina non dica la verità. Sarà per non farti soffrire, lei ha un cuore d'oro.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Pulcetta, proprio non vuoi capire: m'arrendo, con te è una perdita di tempo. Mi spiace solo che la MIA Farfallina non dica la verità. Sarà per non farti soffrire, lei ha un cuore d'oro.


quell'ometto,se non hai ancora capito che siamo io e lei che ti si piglia per il culo,non so che farci 

lei è gentile con te solo perchè ti dobbiamo finire di piazzare,non appena avremo i bonifici in mano,ci dimenticheremo entrambi della tua inutile esistenza e passeremo alla prossima preda......


----------



## gas (28 Gennaio 2014)

non vi posso lasciare un attimo che subito litigate :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

buondì.

ve li ricordate i buondì motta? ma li fanno ancora? io, giovincello, li scaldavo, all'epoca, nella piastra, ai miei tempi non esistevano tutte le diavolerie di oggi e poi, da noi, in terronia, tutto arrivaVA sempre molto tardi.


----------



## gas (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> buondì.
> 
> ve li ricordate i buondì motta? ma li fanno ancora? io, giovincello, li scaldavo, all'epoca, nella piastra, ai miei tempi non esistevano tutte le diavolerie di oggi e poi, da noi, in terronia, *tutto arrivaVA sempre molto tardi*.


erano già scadute? 
eccome che mi ricordo dei buondì, ero piccolino ma mi piacevano molto


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> erano già scadute?
> eccome che mi ricordo dei buondì, ero piccolino ma mi piacevano molto


Io buondì motta la colazione dei figli de nà mignotta..!


----------



## gas (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io buondì motta la colazione dei figli de nà mignotta..!


perchè?


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

era delizioso lo zucchero sopra, che quando li giravo nella piastra si scioglieva e ........

ricordo ancora, 8/10 anni, che la mamma mi preparava a merenda lo zabaione con un cucchiaino di caffè macinato ed un cucchiaio di marsala all'uovo e dentro questa bella crema inzuppavo i pavesini, guardando alla tv, bianco e nero, le comiche. poi fuori a giocare con gli amici per strada. che tempi. ah, l'uovo proveniva dalle galline allevate in casa, in giardino, una decina tra galline ed un gallo. fin quando facevano le uova, tutto bene, le si dava da mangiare le si faceva star bene ma, non appena interrompevano la produzione, tunc, un colpo secco al collo, tirato in un secondo e poi le si appendeva all'albero a testa in giù per far scendere il sangue ed avere la carne bianca. Poi le si cuoceva in brodo. Che tempi. Anche le oche erano presenti: STARNAZZAVANO piacevolmente nella vasca da bagno messa fuori colma d'acqua per loro. Anche per loro lo stesso iter.


----------



## gas (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> era delizioso lo zucchero sopra, che quando li giravo nella piastra si scioglieva e ........
> 
> ricordo ancora, 8/10 anni, che la mamma mi preparava a merenda lo zabaione con un cucchiaino di caffè macinato ed un cucchiaio di marsala all'uovo e dentro quetsa bella crema inzuppavo i pavesini, guardando alla tv, bianco e nero, le comiche. poi fuori a giocare con gli amici per strada. che tempi. ah, l'uovo proveniva dalle galline allevate in casa, in giardino, una decona tra galline ed un gallo. fin quando facevano le uova, tutto bene, le si dava da mangiare le si faceva star bene ma, non appena interrompevano la produzione, tunc, un colpo secco al collo, tirato in un secondo e poi le si appendeva all'albero a testa in giù per far scendere il sangue ed avere la carne bianca. Poi le si cuoceva in brodo. Che tempi. Anche le oche erano presenti: STARNAZZAVANO piacevolmente nella vasca da bagno messa fuori colma d'acqua per loro. Anche per loro lo stesso iter.


il buondì ti riporta a galla i ricordi dell'infanzia?


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

ma no, è stata una semplice associazione di idee.


però com'erano diversi i tempi. ci pensate? INTERNET? il mondo in un telefonino gestito da una scheda microscopica con milioni di notizie a portata di mano. il GPS e tanto altro.

ai miei tempi c'era il centro telefonia che invece di vendere i cellulari aveva in fila una 20ina di telefoni a gettoni, quelli marroncini con due barre dietro una avanti, o viceversa. 

la sigla della rai di fine trasmissione, alle 10.00 la sera: chi la ricorda, quell'antenna e quella musica per dare la buonanotte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a me piace averlo vicino:mrgreen:


sai che con quell'avatar ti ho scambiato per Lothar? Non scherzo. Non ti dico come c'ero rimasta.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che con quell'avatar ti ho scambiato per Lothar? Non scherzo. Non ti dico come c'ero rimasta.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

Non si saluta più? 

chissà dove andremo a finire.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Non si saluta più?
> 
> chissà dove andremo a finire.



:bacio:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio:



*RUFFIANA.*


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Non si saluta più?
> 
> chissà dove andremo a finire.


ciao, bel gnocchino


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


io non te lo volevo dire... ma pure io


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non te lo volevo dire... ma pure io


amicccaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> amicccaaaaaaaaa


:rotfl::rotfl:
è la verità


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


ah, tu? Immagina io che leggevo Lothar civettare con Perpli e Lui...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, tu? Immagina io che leggevo Lothar civettare con Perpli e Lui...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me la Farfallina è un po confusa tra restare farfalla o divenire gatta.  

nella prima ipotesi non cambierebbe nulla rispetto ad ora ma nella seconda si ritroverebbe, prima o poi, a fare le fusa. 

uuummmmhh.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, tu? Immagina io che leggevo Lothar civettare con Perpli e Lui...


perchè pensi che farfy CIVETTI? Non è bello.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè pensi che farfy CIVETTI? Non è bello.


Ecco grazie. Volevo dirglielo anch'io


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> buondì.
> 
> ve li ricordate i buondì motta? ma li fanno ancora? io, giovincello, li scaldavo, all'epoca, nella piastra, ai miei tempi non esistevano tutte le diavolerie di oggi e poi, da noi, in terronia, tutto arrivaVA sempre molto tardi.


Mmmhh Buondi ricoperti al cioccolato :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè pensi che farfy CIVETTI? Non è bello.


macchè Farfy... io leggevo *Lothar.
*Se era Farfy sapevo benissimo che vi stava piglian... ehm che stava scherzando!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè Farfy... io leggevo *Lothar.
> *Se era Farfy sapevo benissimo che vi stava piglian... ehm che stava scherzando!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grande Sbri!!!!


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè Farfy... io leggevo *Lothar.
> *Se era Farfy sapevo benissimo che vi stava piglian... ehm che stava scherzando!


Quindi secondo te è Lothar che CIVETTA!  

Sbri ............................ sei messa male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te è Lothar che CIVETTA!
> 
> Sbri ............................ sei messa male.


MA APPUNTO. Credevo fosse impazzito. O vittima di un sortilegio. Magari si è letto la sua mail da solo, che ne so.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MA APPUNTO. Credevo fosse impazzito. O vittima di un sortilegio. Magari si è letto la sua mail da solo, che ne so.



ma Sbri la neve ti invornisce...ma ti pare che io civetti,poi con uomini??ohhhhh..burdela!!!!
Pensa te che sto pensando di cedere qualche ''contatto''alle oche morte del sito.....e qui'abbondano eh


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbri, non fare la gnorri: chi civetta secondo te, Farfalla o Lothar?


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

Se vi dovesse capitare di incontrare Ultimo salutatelo da parte mia.

grazie e buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma Sbri la neve ti invornisce...ma ti pare che io civetti,poi con uomini??ohhhhh..burdela!!!!
> Pensa te che sto pensando di cedere qualche ''contatto''alle *oche morte *del sito.....e qui'abbondano eh


sì ma se sono morte, Lotharone... mica fai un bel servizio, eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Sbri, non fare la gnorri: chi civetta secondo te, Farfalla o Lothar?


Lotharone è un grande civettone, solo che di solito civetta con le signore/ine. Ma non si sa mai.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lotharone è un grande civettone, solo che di solito civetta con le signore/ine. Ma non si sa mai.


...questa la paghi....di me puoi dire quello che ti pare,ma bsx mai....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Mah*

Ancora una volta "ciao ciao" rientra nelle mie modalità.

Non sento più di poter dare qualcosa al forum. 

Ho letto negli ultimi giorni, tante cose carine e tante no. Io la a leggere e la a non rispondere, mi sembrava inutile, a volte anche di troppo, come se fossi letto volutamente in maniera distorta. Meccanismi che non mi vanno, non digerisco. E credendo di non aver per il momento nulla da dare preferisco prendermi un anno sabbatico :carneval:.

E' stato un piacere con risvolti molto negativi, forse quando mi sentirò più forte e capace di leggere tante cattiverie nei miei confronti, forse qualcosa e magari un contributo ritornerò a darlo. 

Non mi cancello tranquilli ( è una minaccia)


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora una volta "ciao ciao" rientra nelle mie modalità.
> 
> Non sento più di poter dare qualcosa al forum.
> 
> ...


MA NON DIRE CAXXATE!!!! CULFAN!!!!​


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ma chi fù! minchia sempri problemi, cataclismi, turciniuna ri panza e burdillini vari: 

si po sapiri chi successi stavota? Clà, certi voti 'n pari mancu tu. t'arrisienti pi comu ni riscrivunu ntà 'n forum: ma chi minchia si, scattiasti. finiscila, un ti nniri: viri iu, ci sugnu picca, anchi pirchì spessu un ci si tu e coccunautru e alli voti 'n ma spercia propria di veniri ca. però ci passu iettu na petra e ma ritiru a manu. chi ti ni futti. Sana mangiari l'ossa cò sali. a nuautri na ponu sulu suc....i.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora una volta "ciao ciao" rientra nelle mie modalità.
> 
> Non sento più di poter dare qualcosa al forum.
> 
> ...


Ma che è il DDD che ogni tanto vi intristisce ?!?!:singleeye: Ndo vai torna qua


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che è il DDD che ogni tanto vi intristisce ?!?!:singleeye: Ndo vai torna qua


PER CERTI VERSI c'ha ragione. 

c'è sempre il rompicoglioni, c'è chi critica sempre ad ogni parola detta a prescindere solo per il fatto che sei X e non Y.
la cosa alla lunga da fastidio e per chi come lui si stanca prima, dell'andazzo, toglie le tende e va via. Anch'io vedi,  da un po passo poco da qui, anche perchè gira e rigira è sempre la stessa sonata. Se non ci fossero alcuni amici/che forse sarei già andato via da un pezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> PER CERTI VERSI c'ha ragione.
> 
> c'è sempre il rompicoglioni, c'è chi critica sempre ad ogni parola detta a prescindere solo per il fatto che sei X e non Y.
> la cosa alla lunga da fastidio e per chi come lui si stanca prima dell'andazzo toglie le tende e va via. Anch'io vedi, passo poco da qui, anche perchè gira e rigira è sempre la stessa sonata.


Ignorare per esempio ? Interagire  solo con chi vogliamo si può, comunque confido nel buon ultimo


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ignorare per esempio ? Interagire solo con chi vogliamo si può


infatti.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> infatti.


Volevo dire anche "fossero pochi" ci si limita  Vai a riprendere ultimuccio


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Volevo dire anche "fossero pochi" ci si limita  Vai a riprendere ultimuccio


invece di riprendere lui (come se fosse un pacco postale) dovremmo cacciare via altri. Come si starebbe meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> invece di riprendere lui (come se fosse un pacco postale) dovremmo cacciare via altri. Come si starebbe meglio.


No non intendevo pacco postale quelli lo ritiri al limite ...una pacca  sulla spalla e due parole da amici ...sul resto questo è un luogo pubblico ...pure io eviterei il tizio che sulla metro si infila le dita nel naso spudoratamente ma a parte non guardarlo o dirgli che è maleducato non posso fare ...


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*A claudio*

Ma io mi rompo il cazzo senza di te.....Te sei come la salciccia in una pizza con le verdure.Ma lascia stare chi ti rompe le palle,e allora io cosa dovrei fare ho attaccati ai coglioni la usl di Vicenza e tutti i suoi T.S.O?:rotfl:Sor claudio giuro che non ti dirò più che al posto del cazzo hai una larva,prometto!!!Giuro che dirò che hai un cazzo che ti fa provincia.Giuro che farò tutto quello che posso per costringere utenza femminile ad elargirti ogni virtù,non sarà per nulla facile....TORNA STO FORUM ASPETTA A TE.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io mi rompo il cazzo senza di te.....Te sei come la salciccia in una pizza con le verdure.Ma lascia stare chi ti rompe le palle,e allora io cosa dovrei fare ho attaccati ai coglioni la usl di Vicenza e tutti i suoi T.S.O?:rotfl:Sor claudio giuro che non ti dirò più che al posto del cazzo hai una larva,prometto!!!Giuro che dirò che hai un cazzo che ti fa provincia.Giuro che farò tutto quello che posso per costringere utenza femminile ad elargirti ogni virtù,non sarà per nulla facile....TORNA STO FORUM ASPETTA A TE.


:up::up:


----------



## zanna (31 Gennaio 2014)

_*TESTINA DI RAPANELLOOOOO!!!!!
LA SMETTI DI FARE IL PIRLOTTO!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2014)

considerato che qui non vengo più preso in considerazione dalla mia ex sono alla ricerca di una nuova amante e non solo.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> considerato che qui non vengo più preso in considerazione dalla mia ex sono alla ricerca di una nuova amante e non solo.



Ciao Lui

aria fritta ... 
ci abbiamo provato ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2014)

E' stata una grande delusione: pensare che ho respinto diverse avance, per lei.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> E' stata una grande delusione: pensare che ho respinto diverse avance, per lei.



Ciao Lui

è sempre brutto, piangere sul latte versato ... 
capisco ... capisco veramente ...

fazzoletto? ... cornetto? 


sienne


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> è sempre brutto, piangere sul latte versato ...
> capisco ... capisco veramente ...
> ...


se proprio devo essere sincero preferirei un bianchetto. ma non ora, dopo. 

come va, tutto bene spero.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> se proprio devo essere sincero preferirei un bianchetto. ma non ora, dopo.
> 
> come va, tutto bene spero.



Ciao Lui


si, grazie, tutto bene ... 


un bianchetto dici? ... 
(si intende il vino bianco, no?)

io vado con il gin più tardi ... 
con una fettina di zucchina e pepe ... 
e naturalmente non può mancare uno
spruzzo di bitter lemon ...
(la ricetta è mia ... solo così)


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> considerato che qui non vengo più preso in considerazione dalla mia ex sono alla ricerca di una nuova amante e non solo.


Non ho capito una Minchia :singleeye: Non solo ?!?! Ti stai mettendo nei guai così ne sei consapevole?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

*amore e soddisfazione*

Vabbè mi tocca vantarmi il figlio: va in terza, tempo fa tutte le terze assieme alle quarte e alle quinte hanno un esame di matematica logica ecc...

Hanno preso soltanto quattro ragazzi, mio figlio è arrivato il quinto. ha superato nei quiz 32 ragazzi di quarta e quinta. 


La maestra gli ha detto, .... tranquillo per te ci sarà una sorpresa. poi proprio oggi un'altra maestra lo ha lodato davanti a tutti i compagni facendo capire la bravura del ragazzo che arrivando quinto e gareggiando "contro" le quarte e le quinte è stato un successo e si merita l'appellativo di..."campione..."!

Tutto suo padre sto figlio. auhaahahh


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2014)

cumpare, tunnasti? 
ma unni minchia aveutu finutu?
erumu tutti 'nfurniciati.
megghi accussì.

vasu li manu.


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> cumpare, tunnasti?
> ma unni minchia aveutu finutu?
> erumu tutti 'nfurniciati.
> megghi accussì.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> cumpare, tunnasti?
> ma unni minchia aveutu finutu?
> erumu tutti 'nfurniciati.
> megghi accussì.
> ...


Oh chi si rileggeeeee ...ehm rilegge per modo di dire ...non c'ho capito ma mazza o quasi :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> cumpare, tunnasti?
> ma unni minchia aveutu finutu?
> erumu tutti 'nfurniciati.
> megghi accussì.
> ...



 Riciemu, ma unnè accussì. pi lieggirir lieggiu, haiu molto tempo u sai no? u sai comu mi rumpu a carina o travagghiu..! 

T'haiu a fari una confessione, ehmm ti riuordi i ricetti cha tu ha scrittu? haiu fattu cririri ca è robba ra me panza.. grazie cumpà mi fai fari belli fiuri. E i me figgghi ricinu: miii pàà ma si bravuuu! e me mugghieri conferma. si sapissiru, chi dici confesso? :singleeye:


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> , chi dici confesso? :singleeye:


a comu ti spera u cori.

Iu macari, ci sugnu e nun ci sugnu: però ntà stu burdellu ri puostu c'haiu na para i curnuti ca mi stannu nto cori e magari ca 'n vulissi c'hai passari pifforza. viri tu comu è strana a vita.

'nta stu mumentu mi chianci u cori pè mo cosi ra casa: finiu a schifiu.

pi certi cosi nun valu na minchia: mill'haia ricanusciri.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a comu ti spera u cori.
> 
> Iu macari, ci sugnu e nun ci sugnu: però ntà stu burdellu ri puostu c'hai na para i curnuti ca mi stannu nto cori e magari ca 'n vulissi c'hai passari pifforza.  viri tu comu è strana a vita.
> 
> ...


:abbraccio: u sai ca iu ci sugnu. 

t'arricanisciu, c'hai raggiuni i vinniri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a comu ti spera u cori.
> 
> Iu macari, ci sugnu e nun ci sugnu: però ntà stu burdellu ri puostu *c'hai na para i curnuti ca mi stannu nto cori *e magari ca 'n vulissi c'hai passari pifforza. viri tu comu è strana a vita.
> 
> ...


magari pure per loro è lo stesso:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari pure per loro è lo stesso:abbraccio:



Forse non te ne rendi conto, ma più di una volta ho notato che ti esprimi precisaprecisacomeunasiciliana.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

riru pi nun chianciri.

haiu troppi malapinsieri 'nta testa.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> riru pi nun chianciri.
> 
> haiu troppi malapinsieri 'nta testa.



nna sti casi hai ru soluzioni, a prima è nesciri i ca rintra, a secunna ri un ti scantari mai ri taliariti i rintra e capiri chiddu  che vuoi, e l'amici sierbunu puru p'addumannari piaciri ca a volte pari mali adumannari, un si sulu riordatillu.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

purpiceddu, tu sai chiù cosi i mia: iu u sacciu. prima o poi mi la cuntari, vastasu.

se sugnu cannintra, oggi, cu tutta a mala stroppa ca ciau, è pi svagarimi a testa. facili 'n nè.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> purpiceddu, tu sai chiù cosi i mia: iu u sacciu. prima o poi mi la cuntari, vastasu.
> 
> se sugnu cannintra, oggi, cu tutta a mala stroppa ca ciau, è pi svagarimi a testa. facili 'n nè.


u sacciu.


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2014)

Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri: 27 gradi!
Oggi alle ore 08,00 21 gradi!

La mia sicilia :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

qui da me ieri ed oggi, la sera e tutta la notte, una nebbia assurda: sembrava di essere in Padania: un incubo, t'immagini, tra i polenta, che vita ........ senza mai vedere il sole, sempre nebbia pioggia freddo e tutte le altre sventure che hanno al nord. loro pensano che li si viva bene, ma non sanno come ce la spassiamo noi qui in terronia. Alla facciaccia loro!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sei sempre a cercarti la lite. Io evidenziavo soltanto quanto amo la mia terra, tu sempre ad attaccarli..... boh, abbi pietà però mica è giusto eh! :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

é la verità, MICA ho detto BAGGIANATE!


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

*PAUSA CAFFE'.

NON OFFRO.

A FRAPPE'.*


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

Com'era bello quando tutto andava, filava una meraviglia, nessun handicap, nessun bastone tra le ruote. era uno scivolio costante, come l'acqua sotto i ponti che passa tranquilla, scorre, segue sempre la propria strada e nel suo andare accarezza le pietre, gioca con essa e continua sino a meta. Poi però d'un tratto arriva la piena che scuote tutto, le acque diventano implacabili, più nessuna carezza a quelle pietre anzi sono trascinate con vemenza alla fine del tratto, maltrattate persino rotte, senza più alcuna possibilità di godere nuovamente della loro interezza.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Com'era bello quando tutto andava, filava una meraviglia, nessun handicap, nessun bastone tra le ruote. era uno scivolio costante, come l'acqua sotto i ponti che passa tranquilla, scorre, segue sempre la propria strada e nel suo andare accarezza le pietre, gioca con essa e continua sino a meta. Poi però d'un tratto arriva la piena che scuote tutto, le acque diventano implacabili, più nessuna carezza a quelle pietre anzi sono trascinate con vemenza alla fine del tratto, maltrattate persino rotte, senza più alcuna possibilità di godere nuovamente della loro interezza.



Se tu tocchi una pietra la stai plasmando, la stai modificando, la sua materia viene modificata.

Non te ne accorgi ma la modifichi e tutto fila liscio come l'olio, perchè tutti tocchiamo la pietra e tutti non ci accorgiamo di nulla. 

Se la pietra la spezzi te ne accorgi e devi abituarti alla nuova pietra che adesso ha due facce. 

Il resto della storia va raccontato dopo tanto tempo.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Claudio tu cerchi sempre di trovare il lato positivo anche negli eventi negativi.

che coraggio.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Claudio tu cerchi sempre di trovare il lato positivo anche negli eventi negativi.

che coraggio.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Claudio, cerchi sempre di trovare il lato positivo anche negli eventi negativi.

che coraggio.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Claudio, cerchi sempre di trovare il lato positivo anche negli eventi negativi.
> 
> che coraggio.


Guarda, forse hai ragione. Bisognerebbe però domandarsi il perchè. 

Io la risposta forse c'è l'ho. Tu c'è l'hai? 

Non si tratta di coraggio amico mio. Forse e ripeto forse con viva voce, la mia infanzia come brutto periodo da non scordare mi è servita a voler vedere e vivere la vita diciamo positivamente, ma non si tratta di coraggio, assolutamente no. Anzi se non fossi tu a scrivermelo mi sentire pure offeso, perchè mi sento particolarmente pauroso ( ? ) Già perchè noto che la vita è molto differente da me, totalmente differente da me e lo si nota anche tramite quello che succede nel forum. Ma la vita purtroppo per lei, ormai si può attaccare alla nostra beneamata ciolla.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Clà, la vita, la nostra, ce la creiamo noi, attimo dopo attimo. Siamo noi gli artefici delle nostre risate e dei nostri pianti, della serenità e della incazzatura, della piena e del lento scorrere sereno. Se la vita è diversa, come dici tu, è perchè noi non sappiamo imporre la nostra volontà su di lei e perchè spesso le decisioni da prendere coinvolgono così tante cose e soprattutto persone, per cui non è semplice sconvolgere il loro corso. Decidiamo per noi, per la nostra vita, ma inconsapevolmente modifichiamo anche la loro.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, la vita, la nostra, ce la creiamo noi, attimo dopo attimo. Siamo noi gli artefici delle nostre risate e dei nostri pianti, della serenità e della incazzatura, della piena e del lento scorrere sereno. Se la vita è diversa, come dici tu, è perchè noi non sappiamo imporre la nostra volontà su di lei e perchè spesso le decisioni da prendere coinvolgono così tante cose e soprattutto persone, per cui non è semplice sconvolgere il loro corso. Decidiamo per noi, per la nostra vita, ma inconsapevolmente modifichiamo anche la loro.



Eh già. Da non dimenticarsi mai una cosa però: che è sempre stato così, e sarà sempre così. Essere profondi va anche bene soprattutto in questo forum dove dovremmo sviscerarci, ma dopo, caro amico mio dobbiamo rendere reale quello che di più profondo abbiamo realizzato e maturato. Anche se è il caso a volte di cambiare totalmente faccia e metterne una non dico migliore ma simile a quello che ci appartiene per avvenuta presa di coscienza e non più che appartenga a quella cultura che ci accompagna e che ci penalizza. Se ci penalizza beninteso eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, la vita, la nostra, ce la creiamo noi, attimo dopo attimo. Siamo noi gli artefici delle nostre risate e dei nostri pianti, della serenità e della incazzatura, della piena e del lento scorrere sereno. Se la vita è diversa, come dici tu, è perchè noi non sappiamo imporre la nostra volontà su di lei e perchè spesso le decisioni da prendere coinvolgono così tante cose e soprattutto persone, per cui non è semplice sconvolgere il loro corso. *Decidiamo per noi, per la nostra vita, ma inconsapevolmente modifichiamo anche la loro*.


Perchè spesso la nostra vita non è più solo nostra. Ma non ce l'hanno rubata, eh? Siamo noi che l'abbiamo messa in condivisione, a disposizione, come si mette il pane a tavola. E gli altri hanno fatto altrettanto. Dopo un po' è difficile distinguere da quale pagnotta provengano le fette tagliate... e se rivuoi indietro la tua vita, inevitabilmente ti porti via un pezzo di qualcun altro, come inevitabilmente lasci sulla tavola un pezzo di te.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Mi serve qualche ricetta! e che palle compà scrivine una amunì, per piacere dai.


Ti scrivo quello che ho fatto io ieri sera, ma mica è qualcosa di speciale, anzi, però mi son leccato i baffetti.

La quantità varia, anche perchè sono andato a fantasia di quel gusto che solo il cervello e la sua visione può dare a ognuno di noi. minchia papà!:carneval:

Uova da sbattere come se fosse na bella fimmina. 

Sbollenti quegli asparagi sottili che sono poco amari, capisti quali no? 

Sbucci comu un mandarino quei gamberetti piccoli piccoli ca t'acchiana a fantasia ri ittari tutti cosi n'tallaria. 

pigghi la paredda ci metti dell'EVO ma stavolta EVO EVO ri chiddu giustu e ci ietti i gamberetti, poco dopo, ma poco poco eh pigghi gli asparagi sbollentati e ci ietti puru a iddi e alla fine magari l'uovo. Sale pepe e t'arricrii a panza. 

Pani a tignitè.


Si consiglia del vino rosso secco! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè spesso la nostra vita non è più solo nostra. Ma non ce l'hanno rubata, eh? Siamo noi che l'abbiamo messa in condivisione, a disposizione, come si mette il pane a tavola. E gli altri hanno fatto altrettanto. Dopo un po' è difficile distinguere da quale pagnotta provengano le fette tagliate... e se rivuoi indietro la tua vita, inevitabilmente ti porti via un pezzo di qualcun altro, come inevitabilmente lasci sulla tavola un pezzo di te.



Io devi credermi, a volte mi sento davvero pazzo.

Ed è soprattutto qua dentro che faccio queste riflessioni, fuori entra in gioco quello che sono e che cerco di modificare apprendendo nel tempo tramite il forum e tante altre cose che appartengono al mio passato.

Ma se mi guardo dentro e penso alla mia infanzia e vedo quel cucciolotto che ero, e lo ricordo come un momento sereno, dolce, tenero ecc... e penso anche al dolore che provai pochi anni fa e come nell'infanzia lo trasformo in momenti teneri dolci sereni da ricordare e trasformare positivamente e da custodire nell'anima come un ricordo di vita vera, si mi sento un pazzo, e magari lo sarò.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

m'allontano un attimo. a frappè.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sai che c'è Sbri, che il pane alla lunga, se non è ben conservato, diventa duro, si altera, non sa un granchè, perde ciò che di buono ha nella sua freschezza,  puoi farci la ribollita, ma è una opzione di comodo, non ha più il suo gusto reale, è cambiato, è come utilizzare, *forzatamente*, qualcosa che di regola andrebbe scartato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Sai che c'è Sbri, che il pane alla lunga, se non è ben conservato, diventa duro, si altera, non sa un granchè, perde ciò che di buono ha nella sua freschezza, puoi farci la ribollita, ma è una opzione di comodo, non ha più il suo gusto reale, è cambiato, è come utilizzare, *forzatamente*, qualcosa che di regola andrebbe scartato.


sei diventato raffermo????


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei diventato raffermo????


non sono stato chiaro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non sono stato chiaro?


tu sì. Ma non mi sono spiegata io, evidentemente. Tu hai fatto una considerazione, io ti ho detto che è vero e che è inevitabile.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu sì. Ma non mi sono spiegata io, evidentemente. Tu hai fatto una considerazione, io ti ho detto che è vero e che è inevitabile.


appunto. il dilemma che ancora mi assilla, è capire, non è facile, se debba continuare a nutrirmi di pane duro e restare a dividerlo con gli altri commensali o se convega lasciare a loro di custodire la mia fetta rimasta di parte ancora morbida e cercarne del fresco per me. Ma, mi chiedo, alla lunga il pane quanto ancora duro diventerà. necessariamente sarà poi da gettare via avendo dato l'illusione a chi con me se ne nutriva che sarebbe potuto tornare come appena sfornato.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> appunto. il dilemma che ancora mi assilla, è capire, non è facile, se debba continuare a nutrirmi di pane duro e restare a dividerlo con gli altri commensali o se convega lasciare a loro di custodire la mia fetta rimasta di parte ancora morbida e cercarne del fresco per me. Ma, mi chiedo, alla lunga il pane quanto ancora duro diventerà. necessariamente sarà poi da gettare via avendo dato l'illusione a chi con me se ne nutriva che sarebbe potuto tornare come appena sfornato.



Rileggiti. Rileggiti bene e non soltanto adesso, fallo anche domani fino a quando non credi di aver capito. Per il resto continuo a leggere te e sbri. 
Concedimi la fiducia rileggiti, e se vuoi uno spunto sul dove, contattami in privato ti dirò dove.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*

Anche se sono cose tristi mi piace quando ti apri un pochino...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> appunto. il dilemma che ancora mi assilla, è capire, non è facile, se debba continuare a nutrirmi di pane duro e restare a dividerlo con gli altri commensali o se convega lasciare a loro di custodire la mia fetta rimasta di parte ancora morbida e cercarne del fresco per me. Ma, mi chiedo, alla lunga il pane quanto ancora duro diventerà. necessariamente sarà poi da gettare via avendo dato l'illusione a chi con me se ne nutriva che sarebbe potuto tornare come appena sfornato.


... il pane duro è duro, difficile illudersi.
Ma quando non hai altro mangi pure quello. Nessuno è mai morto per aver mangiato del pane duro.
Poi ci sono due modi di mangiarlo.
C'è chi lo mangia pensando a quanto sarebbe bello avere del pane fresco... ed è scontento perchè non ha ciò che vorrebbe.
C'è chi lo mangia ringraziando il cielo di avere qualcosa da mangiare e non dover sentire la fame, ed è contento.
Chi invece ha la possibilità di avere pane fresco, butta quello duro senza troppi rimpianti.
Qualcuno poi finisce il pane fresco e allora... magari rimpiange quello buttato ma oramai è fatta.
Io il pane non lo butto perchè così mi hanno insegnato: non si spreca il pane, e la pagnotta capita spesso che sia dura.
Ma non lo mangio aspettandomi che sia sempre profumato, croccante e morbido perchè ho imparato che tutto il pane, col tempo, perde il profumo e cambia consistenza.
Come sai però ci sono mille modi per mangiarlo anche quando è diventato duro, se non vuoi sprecarlo... ed è buono.
Certo bisogna lavorarci e farlo volentieri.
Però io sono io, e dico quello che faccio con il pane mio.
:smile:


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... il pane duro è duro, difficile illudersi....
> Certo bisogna lavorarci e farlo volentieri.
> Però io sono io, e dico quello che faccio con il pane mio.
> :smile:


tu lo daresti il pane duro agli altri commensali sapendo che ciò che offri non è certo il meglio?
 pensi che sarebbero soddisfatti di dover masticare ed inghiottire qualcosa che effettivamente non ha più le peculiarità iniziali? non tutti s'accontentano, magari al primo boccone esprimono un senso di piacere, al secondo meno, già verrebbe a mancare qualcosina, al terzo poi la cosa diventerebbe poco piacevole e così via ... sai alla lunga stanca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu lo daresti il pane duro agli altri commensali sapendo che ciò che offri non è certo il meglio?
> pensi che sarebbero soddisfatti di dover masticare ed inghiottire qualcosa che effettivamente non ha più le peculiarità iniziali? non tutti s'accontentano, magari al primo boccone esprimono un senso di piacere, al secondo meno, già verrebbe a mancare qualcosina, al terzo poi la cosa diventerebbe poco piacevole e così via ... sai alla lunga stanca.


cosa hanno portato loro a tavola, da potersi lamentare di quello che vi hanno trovato?


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cosa hanno portato loro a tavola, da potersi lamentare di quello che vi hanno trovato?


il pane fresco e la voglia ed il piacere di offrirlo.

io però, a malincuore, credimi, non riesco più a gustarlo, anzi. ho provato a riassaporarlo cercando di riappropriarmi anche di quello che era stato prima, ma è come se avessi cambiato gusto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Una strana foschia sembra da ieri fare capolino ....... ma minni futtu e minni vaiu o bar. manciu vivu e ficcu, a facciazza ri cu mi voli mali.


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una strana foschia sembra da ieri fare capolino ....... ma minni futtu e minni vaiu o bar. manciu vivu e *ficcu ?*, a facciazza ri cu mi voli mali.


è facili parrari che cosi dill'autri.

mai a chiedere se qualcuno volesse unirsi, ti preoccupi di dover poi pagare il conto? taccagno, per un paio di arancine e una birra, cosa vuoi che sia. 

non capisco il motivo per cui tu debba sempre litigare con farfalla, ma che cazzo avete, non vi capite mai. sembrate il gatto con il topo.


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Se fosse spiati, 24 su 24, o quasi, come reagireste contro lo "spiatore"?


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è facili parrari che cosi dill'autri.
> 
> mai a chiedere se qualcuno volesse unirsi, ti preoccupi di dover poi pagare il conto? taccagno, per un paio di arancine e una birra, cosa vuoi che sia.
> 
> non capisco il motivo per cui *tu debba sempre litigare con farfalla*, ma che cazzo avete, non vi capite mai. sembrate il gatto con il topo.


E' che in fondo in fondo ...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' che in fondo in fondo ...


Ma anche no. Grazie


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Grazie


Suvvia pulzella non faccia la ritrosa ...


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

sto accumulando tanti di quei rossi, ad ogni post che scrivo, impressionante, che finirò per essere automaticamente radiato da questo luogo di perdizione. 

se ad un tratto non mi vedrete più, sapete già il perchè.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sto accumulando tanti di quei rossi, ad ogni post che scrivo, impressionante, che finirò per essere automaticamente radiato da questo luogo di perdizione.
> 
> se ad un tratto non mi vedrete più, sapete già il perchè.


intanto ti ho dato un verde


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> intanto ti ho dato un verde


grazie così almeno spezzo. il rosso non mi piace tantissimo come colore. 

che gente in giro! la stupidità. pensavo d'essere io tra i più stupidi qui ma vedo che qualcuno lo è ancora di più.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie così almeno spezzo. il rosso non mi piace tantissimo come colore.
> 
> che gente in giro! la stupidità. pensavo d'essere io tra i più stupidi qui ma vedo che qualcuno lo è ancora di più.



sono stata già purgata per il verde, sallo


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sono stata già purgata per il verde, sallo


ahahahah, chi te lo ha fatto fare. poveretta.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ahahahah, chi te lo ha fatto fare. poveretta.


lo sai che ti voglio bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> il pane fresco e la voglia ed il piacere di offrirlo.
> 
> io però, a malincuore, credimi, non riesco più a gustarlo, anzi. ho provato a riassaporarlo cercando di riappropriarmi anche di quello che era stato prima, ma è come se avessi cambiato gusto.


ma porca zozza Lui. NON POTRA' MAI PIU' ESSERE QUEL PANE.
Scrivevi di piena e di rocce rotte, no?
Deve passare acqua, tanta acqua, prima di lisciarle ancora quelle rocce.
Che comunque non saranno più quelle di prima.
Perchè saranno segnate per sempre da quella piena che ha sconvolto il fiume, le ha scalzate dal greto e sbattute a destra e a sinistra fino a ridurle a pezzi.
Non abbiamo interruttori, Lui, non abbiamo tasti che facciano tornare indietro o cancellino e facciano andare avanti.
Magari.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' che in fondo in fondo ...



preferisco tagliarmela e metterla in salamoia.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ogni verbo è espressione di se stessi: ci avete rotto la ciolla coi verdi e rossi.

Ragazzi mi avete dato un rosso.
Ora ti do un verde io ( così quando devo dartelo sul serio t'attacchi) 

Ma se i rossi e i verdi non contano, perchè sui rossi si da il verde?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ogni verbo è espressione di se stessi: ci avete rotto la ciolla coi verdi e rossi.
> 
> Ragazzi mi avete dato un rosso.
> Ora ti do un verde io ( così quando devo dartelo sul serio t'attacchi)
> ...


per non far sparire il post, eventualmente.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per non far sparire il post, eventualmente.


Ah capito. ma scordi una cosa, il post era di Lui. Quindi...


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza Lui. NON POTRA' MAI PIU' ESSERE QUEL PANE.
> Scrivevi di piena e di rocce rotte, no?
> Deve passare acqua, tanta acqua, prima di lisciarle ancora quelle rocce.
> Che comunque non saranno più quelle di prima.
> ...


a cosa ... nun tè ncazzà! 

è la stessa cosa che ho detto me. 

"a quartara tanto va all'acqua ca o si rumpi o si ciacca"

chiedi ad Ultimo di tradurre per me.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a cosa ... nun tè ncazzà!
> 
> è la stessa cosa che ho detto me.
> 
> ...



:smile: credo che sappia tradurre.


Ma aggiungerei una cosa: in un matrimonio si cambia, quello che originariamente era si modifica subentra altro. In un evento traumatico invece ci attacchiamo a quei cambiamenti che già esistevano per dare la colpa all'evento traumatico, quando invece dovremmo valutare la situazione con molta maturità evitando di ricordare il passato, quello del fidanzamento e quello dei primi anni, per ricordare quanto si è costruiti assieme e quanto si sta distruggendo adesso perchè la fantasia la usiamo a comodo nostro. vogliamo un motivo valido per soffrire e lo troviamo anche se non esiste.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> a cosa ... nun tè ncazzà!
> 
> è la stessa cosa che ho detto me.
> 
> ...


a coso, nun me incazzo.


E non ho neanche bisogno della traduzione.

Però mi sa che io ti dico fischi e tu intendi bummulu, ma mica perchè non capisci, perchè ti piace il vino.


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a coso, nun me incazzo.
> 
> 
> E non ho neanche bisogno della traduzione.
> ...


il vino si, mi piace, tu, da un po, meno. leggo ed interpreto a modo mio, ovviamente. ho capito che non può essere più come prima, non è che ci volesse chissà cosa per capirlo, ma è proprio questo il punto. Ha senso continuare a fare del male e a stare male?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sai che ti voglio bene


Amicaaaaa


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amicaaaaa


ho solo detto che gli voglio bene! e non fare subito la maliziosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> il vino si, mi piace, *tu, da un po, meno.* leggo ed interpreto a modo mio, ovviamente. ho capito che non può essere più come prima, non è che ci volesse chissà cosa per capirlo, ma è proprio questo il punto. Ha senso continuare a fare del male e a stare male?


siamo a posto così.


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amicaaaaa


farfy, simy ce sta a provà, m'ha dato un verde, dice che me vole bene: io al tuo posto ci toglierei la sabbia da sotto.


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo a posto così.


non è vero, sai che mi piace confrontarmi cone te, anche se l'età, dalle cose che dici, inizia a farsi sentire. 


sciocchina.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho solo detto che gli voglio bene! e non fare subito la maliziosa






Lui ha detto:


> farfy, simy ce sta a provà, ma dato un verde, dice che me vole bene: io al tuo posto ci toglierei la sabbia da sotto.


Ma no non lo farebbe mai, mi fido di lei


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

una cosa del genere a lei non la farei mai


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no non lo farebbe mai, mi fido di lei


le uniche persone per cui si può dormire tranquilli sono i propri nemici. 

gli amici spesso ... SALLO!


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

*SBRICIOLATA*

te sei incazzata. non ho ancora ricevuto l'arancina e questo è segno che sei incazzata seria.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> le uniche persone per cui si può dormire tranquilli sono i propri nemici.
> 
> gli amici spesso ... SALLO!


Quelli sono falsi amici e io tendo ad eliminarli...


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> le uniche persone per cui si può dormire tranquilli sono i propri nemici.
> 
> gli amici spesso ... SALLO!


infatti tu verrai presto eliminato


----------



## gas (20 Febbraio 2014)

mi collego un attimo e trovo subito farfalla che sta broccolando LUI


----------



## gas (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti tu verrai presto eliminato


eliminiamolo subito :smile:


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quelli sono falsi amici e io tendo ad eliminarli...


il concetto è: degli amici ci si fida e gli si da tanto, tutto, perchè proprio sono amici.

ai nemici non dai nulla perchè proprio sono nemici.

quante volte, per restare in luogo, hai sentito dire "se l'è fatta con la mia migliore amica/o". 

vatti a fidare.


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

a frappè.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quelli sono falsi amici e io tendo ad eliminarli...


anche io


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> il concetto è: degli amici ci si fida e gli si da tanto, tutto, perchè proprio sono amici.
> 
> ai nemici non dai nulla perchè proprio sono nemici.
> 
> ...


evidentemente non era tanto amico


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Yaooowwnn...!


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yaooowwnn...!


cos'è?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Uno sbadiglio. Si usa in chat. mo nn dr k nn sm n cht..!


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uno sbadiglio.


tiè travaggjiu.


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tiè travaggjiu.


aggiungo: a pilu comi si misu? 

non intendo il tuo di pilu, cretino.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

A pilu comu sugnu misu? ehehehe.... sulu pilu stagionato ntà sto periodo. chi schifiu!

Ma haiu pilu friscu friscu ca ci piaci a ripassata ri pilu. buttigghia ra nannò avissi a nasciri arrè iu!


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> buttigghia ra nannò avissi a nasciri arrè iu!


non dire la solita cosa che non ti spoxxxxxxi.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non dire la solita cosa che non ti spoxxxxxxi.


Che sono scemo? certo che mi sposo. 


Ma u sai ca ci scassi u patri ri picciridddi ahh! cioè una ma voli rari e iu un mi pozzi lamintari? ma vafangul va! 

E' dura!


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' dura la vita, cosa pensate, altro? no chidda sempri modda è!


ma ti pari il caso di dirlo a tutti?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma ti pari il caso di darlo a tutti? non fare come Ultimoclaudioacheo.


:up:


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

però Ultimoclaudiacheo è un bel nick.


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> però Ultimoclaudiacheo è un bel nick.


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

E' bello il vostro. mariaaa che invidiosi.


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


mannaro che noi sei altro, se ti scuote così tanto hai altri posti dove andare. per dirtela pulita, và.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Se fosse spiati, 24 su 24, o quasi, come reagireste contro lo "spiatore"?


Intanto dovrei valutare chi è lo spiatore persona conosciuta ? Sconosciuta? Intima o no ? Se è sconosciuta o non intima mi incazzo in caso contrario chiedo lumi


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sto accumulando tanti di quei rossi, ad ogni post che scrivo, impressionante, che finirò per essere automaticamente radiato da questo luogo di perdizione.
> 
> se ad un tratto non mi vedrete più, sapete già il perchè.


Un rosso per tue deduzioni personali ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca zozza Lui. NON POTRA' MAI PIU' ESSERE QUEL PANE.
> Scrivevi di piena e di rocce rotte, no?
> Deve passare acqua, tanta acqua, prima di lisciarle ancora quelle rocce.
> Che comunque non saranno più quelle di prima.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> il vino si, mi piace, tu, da un po, meno. leggo ed interpreto a modo mio, ovviamente. ho capito che non può essere più come prima, non è che ci volesse chissà cosa per capirlo, ma è proprio questo il punto. Ha senso continuare a fare del male e a stare male?


Il senso lo puoi trovare solo tu


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo, questo è il nostro mondo, terra terra. è qui che dobbiamo restare, reclusi, lontano da tutti gli altri cazzoni e patatone che ci sono in giro. nella nostra ottusa mente, c'è quello di cui loro hanno bisogno. è solo che non lo danno a vedere, pi nun rarirni u saziu. già u parrari sicilianu, a riddi, minchiuzzi, ci veni difficili, allivoti nun sarraccapizzunu e ni mannunu i stimi, puvireddi. lassimili nta sò paggja. meggjiu è.

c'è u sulu, iddi so ponu sulu sunnari. ahahah.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

vado al bar


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> vado al bar


fai con comodo, tanto qui 3


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> fai con comodo, tanto qui 3


Ciao tesoro
Bacio


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> vado al bar


e non inviti? :kick:


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro
> Bacio


vedi che ti tengo d'occhio


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro
> Bacio


amore mio, eri troppo intenta a sproloquire di Danny e non ho voluto distrarti. oggi penso di rimanere qui, mi sto un po rompendo aleggere sempre le stesse storie. 

quando vuoi sai dove trovarmi.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che ti tengo d'occhio


come fai con il berretto color muffa fresca che ti copre tutto: mha.


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> amore mio, eri troppo intenta a sproloquire di Danny e non ho voluto distrarti. oggi penso di rimanere qui, mi sto un po rompendo aleggere sempre le stesse storie.
> 
> *quando vuoi sai dove trovarmi*.


seee al cesso a smanettare


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> come fai con il berretto color muffa fresca che ti copre tutto: mha.


non ti preoccupare che vedo.... :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che ti tengo d'occhio


mi sono pure preso un verde


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e non inviti? :kick:



A te con molto piacere.

Pensavo di far mettere sul conto di Lui, ma evitiamo va. ca poi è comu siddu ci scippassiru un pilu ru culu.


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *A te con molto piacere*.
> 
> Pensavo di far mettere sul conto di Lui, ma evitiamo va. ca poi è comu siddu ci scippassiru un pilu ru culu.


grazie......


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimus*

quantu mi ni vinissi na sira a truvariti. e ca tu si cumminatu mali, famiggja e *travaggju*. (?)

a piscari nun ci vai chiu?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> quantu mi ni vinissi na sira a truvariti. e ca tu si cumminatu mali, famiggja e *travaggju*. (?)
> 
> a piscari nun ci vai chiu?



:incazzato: m'ha sulu abbertiri, sulu chistu. 

ci vaiu. ma ca scriviri? ca un pigghiamu nianti? nnò mmernu un si pigghia nianti, ci si rilassa sulu. 

Mi scrissi puru ntò cleb, se riordo bene a maggio accuminciani u selezioni. mi vulevano fari partecipari alle regionali, ci rissi NO, vogghiu accuminciari r'accapu. 


Cumpà a me stanchizza è assai, ma minni futti e fazzu tutti cuosi. Veni trovami, mi facissi un piaciri immenso.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Acheo vai in cunina.*

su.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro le pirle la bastoneranno no?
> Chissà chi è di là...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


eccolo qui il post.
sei un idiota.
perché ripeto, là dove dici tu sei stato definito un clamidoforo troncato che è un animaletto. io invece come clamidoforo ti ho definito portatore di clmidia:mrgreen: manco sai leggere, torna alle elementari, acaro!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> eccolo qui il post.
> sei un idiota.
> perché ripeto, là dove dici tu sei stato definito un clamidoforo troncato che è un animaletto. io invece come clamidoforo ti ho definito portatore di clmidia:mrgreen: manco sai leggere, torna alle elementari, acaro!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma sinceramente
Che ti rode di me?

TI ho mai fatto qualcosa io eh?

AH si vero ho peccato

ti ho dato retta....


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente
> Che ti rode di me?
> 
> TI ho mai fatto qualcosa io eh?
> ...


rode????
aahahhahahahahah ma dai non essere anche ridicolo che già di cose per cui ti fai ridere dietro ne hai


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> su.



meglio che leggere: vai a cagare. rrrivoo!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sto annoiando, mi manca oscurino il pistolinoino.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo ti spiego*

perchè vedo che sei proprio terra terra;

ON sta per "oncominciato", quindi per attaccare la luce premi su ON, per attaccare il forno elettrico premi su ON, è come dire vai, si: ok?

OF sta per "offinito", quindi per staccare la luce premi su Of, per staccare il forno elettrico premi su OF, come dire stop, basta, no: ok?


ah dimenticavo: OF è l'abbreviazione dell'abbreviazione di OFF.

speriamo che io riesca ad insegnarti qualcosa e tu (3) ad impararla, ma la vedo dura, molto dura.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè vedo che sei proprio terra terra;
> 
> ON sta per "oncominciato", quindi per attaccare la luce premi su ON, per attaccare il forno elettrico premi su ON, è come dire vai, si: ok?
> 
> ...



Sei stato chiarissimo. se prima ne conoscevo il significato ora proprio un ci capivu na minchia propriu! dura dura dura (3)


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei stato chiarissimo. *dura dura dura *(3)


allora hai visto bene.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> allora hai visto bene.



ecco. ecco perchè vuoi venire a trovarmi, pi ghiri al porto. porco! :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

mu rici cu è merdammer? chiddu ca veni nominato ca farfallina.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2014)

*MERDAMMER?*

sarà una qualità di formaggio olandese. Qui da noi non arriva.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Vado al bar... chi mi ama mi segua, ok ok ci vado solo! ecchecchez:carneval:


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Senza di me questo posto diventa tedioso.

che palle (3) va!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Senza di me questo posto diventa tedioso.
> 
> che palle (3) va!



Il danno è... che c'hai pure ragione. Nel frattempo quel cannolo infilatelo in culo. I miei osseCui compà :singleeye:


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il danno è... che c'hai pure ragione. Nel frattempo quel cannolo infilatelo in culo. I miei osseCui compà :singleeye:


se invece lo offrissi a qualcuna a cui piaccioni le cose dolci? sono di animo gentile, IO.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> se invece lo offrissi a qualcuna a cui piaccioni le cose dolci? sono di animo gentile, IO.



:up: in mancanza di meglio ok. :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Compà, devo dirti una cosa, lascia in pace il rincoglionito, stai diventando pesante, non ci fai una bella figura, lui il rincoglionito guarda che a volte da tanto al forum, ad esempio leggiti quello che hai messo come firma, mica ha torto eh. 

Io te lo scrissi, poi boh.. fai un po te.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Bitter e scacciapinseri, a dopoloz!


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

hai forse scambiato questo posto per un centro smistamento PM?

ohhh, che scassa minchia!


CIAO.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Io odio il posto dove vivo, non posso essere perennemente in tentazione .... castagne fatte al momento con la carboncella... i semini con sale e senza, le arachidi i nocciolini, u cruziteddi .. i cruziteddi buttigghia ra gran cappula ri me nanno! i cruzziteddi........ i favi... quanto è buona la fava però. I TURRUNAAAAAAAAAAAA cu ciccolatu....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Compà ho scoperto una cosa ( sempre che io non stia fantasticando) sai MDA è ODONTOTECNICO ( almeno credo) compà secondo me MDA  ha detto la verità l'altra volta, quale? che lui per come è qua è nella realtà. Ora u capisti pikkì è odontotecnico? pikkì ogni due per tre savi a fari a dentiera nuova! 

ahahahahhaaaaahahahah

PS. mi venne difficile scrivere odontotecnico, cazzo.

ps ps. sputavu tutti i nocciolini!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Unni si? fai finta ri travagghiari? veniccà un ti manca interlocuire spropolocuiare con Iddo? Iddo quello, il rincoglionito cioè.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

cumpààààà unni siiiiii! unni siii cumpàààààààààà! quannu attrovi unè mai tardu!!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

pentola profonda. EVO, abbastanza evo, quando vi pare abbastanza va bene. aglio, abbastanza aglio, quando vi pare abbastanza va bene. soffriggete l'aglio ma pocoooo, poco. prendete del riso, ma quello buono eh, e lo gettate nella pentola "profonda" mescolate mescolate mescolate. per circa uno o due minuti.un bicchiere di vino va bene per far sfumare, ma non fatelo sfumare tutto, mi raccomando eh.

Prendete l'acqua di cottura degli asparagi, quelli fini piccoli poco amari, li avete presenti? no? vabbè. ne versate a ricoprire poco poco il riso e mescolate mescolate mescolate..... mescolate. appena si tira-asciuga l'acqua aggiungete l'altra e.. mescolate mescolate mescolate..... etc etc etc etc etc etc appena la cottura è quasi ultimata aggiungete gli asparagi che avete "preventivamente tagliato a pezzettini piccoli. Il riso si deve scendere che deve sembrare una crema, e una crema mangerete se non la saprete cucinare. 

Sale e pepe a discrezione del gusto. 


come vino consiglio quello che più vi aggrada, io mettere un bianco frizzantino oppure secco oppure quello che avete a casa, si forse quello che avete a casa va bene.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Italiano: dieci                                   

lingua inglese: dieci

storia: dieci

geografia: dieci

matematica: dieci

scienze: dieci

tecnologia: dieci

musica: dieci

arte e immagine: dieci

educazione fisica: dieci

comportamento : ottimo


Signor Ultimo.... quest'anno al bambino non potremmo mettere dieci nel primo quadrimestre altrimenti al secondo che mettiamo.

Signor ultimo... la pagella è monotona. abbiamo dovuto mettere dieci al bambino perchè tutta la classe va bene ma, la distinzione col bambino dovevamo farla!

Signor Ultimo sapeva che il bambino è arrivato primo ai quiz di matematica?
- NO, sapevo che era arrivato quinto!
Ma signor Ultimo!! quello non è suo figlio ma l'omonimo! il bambino deve aver capito male. 

Mio figlio. E io sono al settimo cielo.


----------



## Lui (25 Febbraio 2014)

buono il risotto con gli asparagi saravaggj.  (hai dimenticato di aggiungere il burro a fine cottura: fallo se no qualcuno ti cazzia)

tuo figlio, sicuramente, non avrà preso dal BABBO.


----------



## Lui (25 Febbraio 2014)

QUESTI SONO GLI ASPARAGI DI CUI PARLA IL SIGNORE. MA PERCHE' NON POSTI IN CUCINA, SCUNCIURUTU?

io ho imparato a mangiarli anche sbollentati e conditi semplicemente con EVO e pepe nero. ti diro, sono buonissimi.

ottimi anche al cartoccio sulla brace.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> QUESTI SONO GLI ASPARAGI DI CUI PARLA IL SIGNORE. MA PERCHE' NON POSTI IN CUCINA, SCUNCIURUTU?
> 
> io ho imparato a mangiarli anche sbollentati e conditi semplicemente con EVO e pepe nero. ti diro, sono buonissimi.



Si sono quelli, li mangio in diverse maniere, e li raccolgo io o mio figlio...... immagina un po te... 

Non scrivo in cucina perchè molte ricette ( ricette? vabbè :carneval: ) sono un fai da te, e una volta mi romperono i coglioni scrivendomi che quella ricetta era scritta sul web. E non mi riferisco parafrasando quello che è successo a te in cucina. Quindi ci issiru a scassari i cabbasisi, scrivo qua e dove mi capita, cioè scrivo qua e basta! hai problemi ha! parra! parra ca ti rumpu tuttu! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sienne guarda il mio pacco.


----------



## Lui (25 Febbraio 2014)

Anch'io vado a raccoglierli da me, è una piacevole passeggiata, aVVolte difficoltosa, però piacevole. Qui li vendono a due soldi, ma non sai dove sono stati raccolti, quindi 3. 
E' essenzialmente il piacere di trascorrere qualche ora all'aria frisca. Anchi i barbaini me cuoggjiu iu, co lumi, spissa magari mo figgjiu u nicu.


----------



## Lui (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne guarda il mio pacco.


Ecco, vedi, dopo tutta la poesia degli asparagi dimostri quello che sei.

  "IL PACCO" 3,  vuoi che scriva quello che sei o te lo dici da solo?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> _ porco
> 
> __._


----------



## Lui (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> _ porco
> 
> __._


10 e lode.


----------



## Lui (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimoclaudiacheo, toglimi una curiosità: il cannolo te lo fai a casa oppure esci a prenderlo da altre parti?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimoclaudiacheo, toglimi una curiosità: il cannolo te lo fai a casa oppure esci a prenderlo da altre parti?



No, mai fatto a casa, spesso passo per una passeggiata da Piana degli Albanesi. prova a googlare se non conosci il posto.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Compà ma per caso hai spedito ai maschietti del forum il calco ORIGINALE del tuo cannolo? ci sono strani tipi che non sono siciliani che parlano di calchi di cannolo ORIGINALE da spedire. Cazzo!


----------



## Lui (25 Febbraio 2014)

NO. il mio cannolo è mio, unico se vuoi, nessun calco spedito, di tanto in tanto, lo offro per un assaggio e per sentirmi dire che è veramente gustoso e friabile.


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

*signore e signori*

buongiorno.

il buon giorno si vede dal mattino quindi oggi sarà una giornata di merBIP: spero anche per voi.


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buongiorno!
No, dai, perché?
Peggio di ieri, per me, non può essere...

Spero in un recupero strada facendo...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Vado al bar, lolapal se desideri qualcosa scrivilo. Lui se desideri qualcosa vattelo a comprà!


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado al bar, lolapal se desideri qualcosa scrivilo. Lui se desideri qualcosa vattelo a comprà!


Un orzo caldo in tazza grande, grazie! 

:bacio:

Però prendi anche un cioccolatino per Lui, in fondo sta passando una giornata di merBIP... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> QUESTI SONO GLI ASPARAGI DI CUI PARLA IL SIGNORE. MA PERCHE' NON POSTI IN CUCINA, SCUNCIURUTU?
> 
> io ho imparato a mangiarli anche sbollentati e conditi semplicemente con EVO e pepe nero. ti diro, sono buonissimi.
> 
> ottimi anche al cartoccio sulla brace.


gli asparagi selvatici, da noi si chiamano anche asparagina.
Credo di averne raccolti dei quintali, sono più saporiti degli asparagi... e se li vai a raccogliere costano 0


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli asparagi selvatici, da noi si chiamano anche asparagina.
> Credo di averne raccolti dei quintali, sono più saporiti degli asparagi... e se li vai a raccogliere costano 0


ieri una mia mica di raccopntava che da lei...a bolzano hanno gli aspargai bianchi....mai visti in vita mia...
e dice che sono piu buoni di quelli verdi


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ieri una mia mica di raccopntava che da lei...a bolzano hanno gli aspargai bianchi....mai visti in vita mia...
> e dice che sono piu buoni di quelli verdi


i migliori dicono che siano quelli di Altedo. C'è anche la varietà bianca... io non impazzisco per quelli.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i migliori dicono che siano quelli di Altedo. C'è anche la varietà bianca... io non impazzisco per quelli.


ma bianca cioe'? sono bianchi proprio?
ma saranno sciapi no?
ma poi nel lazio non ci sono? io non li hai visti


----------



## gas (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli asparagi selvatici, da noi si chiamano anche asparagina.
> Credo di averne raccolti dei quintali, sono più saporiti degli asparagi... e se li vai a raccogliere costano 0


e sono buonissimi nella frittata :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma bianca cioe'? sono bianchi proprio?
> ma saranno sciapi no?
> ma poi nel lazio non ci sono? io non li hai visti


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e sono buonissimi nelle polpette :smile:



:sonar:


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

gli asparagi bianchi sono più "carnosi" e succosi,
molto buoni ... anche i verdi ... proprio buoni. 
Qui costano entrambi un occhio ... proprio cari. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> gli asparagi bianchi sono più *"carnosi" e succosi,
> molto buoni ...* anche i verdi ... proprio buoni.
> ...



:up::inlove:


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::inlove:



Ciao & buongiorno 


sei un buon gustaio ... :smile:


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao & buongiorno
> 
> 
> sei un buon gustaio ... :smile:
> ...



:loso: "Ngiorno & slurp.... swosh... palp..


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*

Fratello mio caro, Fantastica ti ha dedicato un 3D.


----------



## Lui (27 Febbraio 2014)

sei sempre il solito porco.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei sempre il solito porco.




Ciao Lui

spiegati, caro ... 

porcello in che cosa?


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei sempre il solito porco.



Acqua in bocca fratè! :rofl:


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei sempre il solito porco.


Fortuna che ci sei anche te a notarlo ...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

avete fatto comunella eh!

ma c'è un detto dalle mie parti " chi si fa i ciolli sò campa cent'anni! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sienne è sparita...... che delusione.


----------



## zanna (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne è sparita...... che delusione.


Purp!!! Pardon ...


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Ragazzi*



wolf ha detto:


> Purp!!! Pardon ...


Bella ragazzi buon giorno.


----------



## zanna (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella ragazzi buon giorno.


Bella zio ... come butta?


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



wolf ha detto:


> Bella zio ... come butta?


Si combatte,come sempre.:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (28 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si combatte,come sempre.:rotfl:


Bene ...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2014)

Fratello.....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2014)

Noia, esco.

mi sono perfino stancato di dire la verità al coglione.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

U sulu fuora un c'è, chiovi e fa friddu. ma unnè chistu u dannu, u dannu è ca è i rintra ammia ca fa nivuru! e ghiè un nivuru ca fa scantari puru ammia. forse è megghiù ca scrivu picchì mi canusciu e ntà quarchi maniera iu haiu a parrari!
nesciù. è megghiù e mi taliu un cinamu, viremu si cancia c'occhi cuosa.


----------



## gas (5 Marzo 2014)

avete preso il caffè?
io vado....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

LESSON ONE: m'avete rotto el pirolo!


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> LESSON ONE: m'avete rotto el pirolo!


Aspè che mo telaggiusto io :clava:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

LESSON TWO: quant'è bella la lordosi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> LESSON ONE: m'avete rotto el pirolo!


Prima mancavi tu sotto casa al bar...
Mancavi tu...

Assistito a mega litigata con paesano e due muratori che stanno lavorando...

Da non credere eh?
Mi pisciavo addosso...

Allora uno è siciliano e l'altro marocchino....

Il paesano diceva a loro due che sono fratelli che abitano vicino ecc..ecc..ecc...

E non c'era verso di spiegare a sto qua che il Marocco sta sotto la spagna e non sotto la Sicilia...

Ma sono riuscito a convincere il Sicilian a votare per l'indipendenza....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Del resto il muratore mi ha sempre detto che lui si definisce Siciliano e non italiano...

Sto spingendo con il marocchino, dicendogli che poi se il veneto sarà indipendente...avrà lo stesso trattamento economico del siciliano no?

Il siciliano dice...Conte piantala che sti qua poi....

Al che dico al siciliano senti questa...

E vado dal marocchin e gli dico...convertiti fratello musulman che è mercoledì delle ceneri....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Prima mancavi tu sotto casa al bar...
> Mancavi tu...
> 
> Assistito a mega litigata con paesano e due muratori che stanno lavorando...
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> LESSON TWO: quant'è bella la lordosi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Ma averlo visto sto qua eh?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma averlo visto sto qua eh?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh ma credo di poterlo ben immaginare.

Conte ma noi siciliani la sopra, di tanto in tanto di nascosto a tutti li stendiamo i vestiti fuori? nel balcone...... sai c'è tutto un metodo dove nascondere le intimità proibite.... le mutande dietro e davanti le tovaglie quelle grandi e lunghe


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma credo di poterlo ben immaginare.
> 
> Conte ma noi siciliani la sopra, di tanto in tanto di nascosto a tutti li stendiamo i vestiti fuori? nel balcone...... sai c'è tutto un metodo dove nascondere le intimità proibite.... le mutande dietro e davanti le tovaglie quelle grandi e lunghe


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:sorriso2:


Da voi si usa l'indomani della "prima notte di nozze"* stendere fuori il lenzuolo insanguinato ? 













































































































*Ancor prima, ma va anche bene un giorno prima della notte di nozze, andare dal macellaio e farsi dare del sangue.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :sorriso2:
> 
> 
> Da voi si usa l'indomani della "prima notte di nozze"* stendere fuori il lenzuolo insanguinato ?
> ...


Si usava...
Ma ti racconto na roba...
Una volta mia suocera ha inveito contro le minigonne di una nipotina...
Giuro erano da brivido!
AL che la nipotina rispose: nonna, almanco, mi go le mudande...invesse voialtre eravate sensa...

Così mia suocera si mise a raccontare delle vecchie usanze....

QUando diventavi signorina tua madre ti dava una sberla in faccia, e una pezza che tenevi sotto le gonne per asciugarti.

Poi altra usanza la quarantia.
Na donna come tua moglie dopo aver partorito doveva stare 40 giorni a letto e nutrirsi solo di brodo di gallina, perchè era in quarantia.
Poi doveva andare dal prete.
Perchè era impura.

Sempre mia suocera racconta che essendo sensa mudande e con tutte ste vesti sopra, si dice che i figli sono nati sotto i cavoli, perchè sesso si faceva quando le donne portavano il desinare agli uomini in tel campo...e lì dietro na passaia ( siepe) se ciulava alla bell'è meglio.

Non c'era vita di coppia.
Eri in fameja.

Nella fameja patriarcale veneta comandava i veci.
E la donna andava sposa in fameja.

A capo tavola el vecio.
Tutti i suoi figli e nipoti a tavola e le donne servivano.
Poi dopo che gli uomini avevano mangiato mangiavano le donne.

I problemi di coppia erano sistemati dai veci.
Esempio una nuora andava dal suocero e gli parlava.

Poi era il vecio ad andare dal fiolo a parlargli.

Sempre i veci tendeva che non ghe fosse massa corna in giro.

E quando l'uomo era arrivato alla oca morta...
le donne dicevano non l'è pì omo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si usava...
> Ma ti racconto na roba...
> Una volta mia suocera ha inveito contro le minigonne di una nipotina...
> Giuro erano da brivido!
> ...



Quasi quasi mi sembri siciliano, vicenza e palermo uniti e liberi dall'italia!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi sembri siciliano, vicenza e palermo uniti e liberi dall'italia!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up::up::up::up:

vicenza e palermo isole felici...
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

Che delusione alcuni nick. 

Ed è vero, tutto torna. Lo diceva e dice la mia mamma. :smile:

Ma non è tanto la delusione di chissà che cosa, ma tanto il fatto che ti scassano la minchia cercando di convincerti di alcune cose, e poi risultano bugiardi in tutti i sensi. i.n.t.u.t.t.i.i.s.e.n.s.i.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Mhh*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che delusione alcuni nick.
> 
> Ed è vero, tutto torna. Lo diceva e dice la mia mamma. :smile:
> 
> Ma non è tanto la delusione di chissà che cosa, ma tanto il fatto che ti scassano la minchia cercando di convincerti di alcune cose, e poi risultano bugiardi in tutti i sensi. i.n.t.u.t.t.i.i.s.e.n.s.i.


Problemi clà?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Problemi clà?



No amico, soddisfazioni, e che soddisfazioni..... 

tranquillo clà tutto ok, altrochè.


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che delusione alcuni nick.
> 
> Ed è vero, tutto torna. Lo diceva e dice la mia mamma. :smile:
> 
> Ma non è tanto la delusione di chissà che cosa, ma tanto il fatto che ti scassano la minchia cercando di convincerti di alcune cose, e poi risultano bugiardi in tutti i sensi. i.n.t.u.t.t.i.i.s.e.n.s.i.


Quanto mi piacciono queste cose ermetiche e financo cubiste!!
Hei uomo chi sono questi nick birboni??

Edit: Visto che avatarro?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Vabbè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No amico, soddisfazioni, e che soddisfazioni.....
> 
> tranquillo clà tutto ok, altrochè.


vabbè....non ho capito un cazzo ma credo sia normale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> vabbè....non ho capito un cazzo ma credo sia normale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Occhi che il tuo post permette una duplice lettura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*No*



wolf ha detto:


> Occhi che il tuo post permette una duplice lettura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No...intendevo proprio che per me non capire un cazzo è normale.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quanto mi piacciono queste cose ermetiche e financo cubiste!!
> Hei uomo chi sono questi nick birboni??
> 
> Edit: Visto che avatarro?





oscuro ha detto:


> vabbè....non ho capito un cazzo ma credo sia normale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Ricordatelo sempre, un siciliano non scorda mai, soprattutto quello che ti dicono, può essere negativo come positivo, ma non scorda mai. Un siciliano lo puoi trattare di merda, se ne frega se per lui non conti nulla e ne trai soddisfazioni nel tempo che darà risposta. ma muore dentro se è un amico che lo tradisce.

In questo caso chi non conta nulla ha dimostrato in tutte le maniere la sua falsità nei gesti e nelle azioni, e ho non quella soddisfazione che rallegra, ma rattrista. 

Tranquilli questo messaggio lo capiranno in pochi ed è quello che voglio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Ah*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordatelo sempre, un siciliano non scorda mai, soprattutto quello che ti dicono, può essere negativo come positivo, ma non scorda mai. Un siciliano lo puoi trattare di merda, se ne frega se per lui non conti nulla e ne trai soddisfazioni nel tempo che darà risposta. ma muore dentro se è un amico che lo tradisce.
> 
> In questo caso chi non conta nulla ha dimostrato in tutte le maniere la sua falsità nei gesti e nelle azioni, e ho non quella soddisfazione che rallegra, ma rattrista.
> 
> Tranquilli questo messaggio lo capiranno in pochi ed è quello che voglio.


Ah,vabbè.In questo caso allora è normale non capire un cazzo.Forse ti riferisci a quel falso che ha messo in giro la voce che hai un cazzo grande?


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordatelo sempre, un siciliano non scorda mai, soprattutto quello che ti dicono, può essere negativo come positivo, ma non scorda mai. Un siciliano lo puoi trattare di merda, se ne frega se per lui non conti nulla e ne trai soddisfazioni nel tempo che darà risposta. ma muore dentro se è un amico che lo tradisce.
> 
> In questo caso chi non conta nulla ha dimostrato in tutte le maniere la sua falsità nei gesti e nelle azioni, e ho non quella soddisfazione che rallegra, ma rattrista.
> 
> Tranquilli questo messaggio lo capiranno in pochi ed è quello che voglio.


 bon io non ho capito quindi dovrei essere al sicuro


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah,vabbè.In questo caso allora è normale non capire un cazzo.Forse ti riferisci a quel falso che ha messo in giro la voce che hai un cazzo grande?



Eh no! quello sei tu! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E TU PUOI!


O è wolf in incognito?


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah,vabbè.In questo caso allora è normale non capire un cazzo.*Forse ti riferisci a quel falso che ha messo in giro la voce che hai un cazzo grande?*


Ossignur ... chi sarebbe costui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...intendevo proprio che per me non capire un cazzo è normale.:rotfl:


Essu non ti abbattere :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no! quello sei tu! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E TU PUOI!
> 
> ...


Santa polenta ... io? Ma chi ero nel vecchio forum? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ossignur ... chi sarebbe costui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



perchè tutto questo interesse? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Santa polenta ... io? Ma chi ero nel vecchio forum? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ld::rofl:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> perchè tutto questo interesse? :mrgreen:


Perchè andrebbe segnalato alle autorità per vilipendio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che delusione alcuni nick.
> 
> Ed è vero, tutto torna. Lo diceva e dice la mia mamma. :smile:
> 
> Ma non è tanto la delusione di chissà che cosa, ma tanto il fatto che ti scassano la minchia cercando di convincerti di alcune cose, e poi risultano bugiardi in tutti i sensi. i.n.t.u.t.t.i.i.s.e.n.s.i.


Giorno... Che ti Perplime? :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè andrebbe segnalato alle autorità per vilipendio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



per la barba di odino! sei maschilista!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giorno... Che ti Perplime? :singleeye:



Wolf che fa alcune domande a oscuro...


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> per la barba di odino! sei maschilista!


Per tutte le piume strappate dalle ali di quel gran farabutto di eros me che stai a di?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Per tutte le piume strappate dalle ali di quel gran farabutto di eros me che stai a di?


Per i serpenti adorati di medusa e di tutte le donne amanti del vibrator! solo tu maschilista potevi voler incriminare un simil caxxone inimitabile, ma mai una medusa! :mrgreen:

Cercasi in wiki medusa, uscirà zoccola. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per i serpenti adorati di medusa e di tutte le donne amanti del vibrator! solo tu maschilista potevi voler incriminare un simil caxxone inimitabile, ma mai una medusa! :mrgreen:
> 
> *Cercasi in wiki medusa, uscirà zoccola.* :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E sai che novità!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Bè*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Per i serpenti adorati di medusa e di tutte le donne amanti del vibrator! solo tu maschilista potevi voler incriminare un simil caxxone inimitabile, ma mai una medusa! :mrgreen:
> 
> Cercasi in wiki medusa, uscirà zoccola. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


A questo punto clà contatterei admin.Deve saltare fuori chi si permette di mandare in giro sta voce che hai un cazzo normale!!!a me sta bene tutto,ma scherzare sul tuo dramma no....!E sono serio.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E sai che novità!! :rotfl:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gas (6 Marzo 2014)

giorno a tutti


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A questo punto clà contatterei admin.Deve saltare fuori chi si permette di mandare in giro sta voce che hai un cazzo normale!!!a me sta bene tutto,ma scherzare sul tuo dramma no....!E sono serio.



Mo te puoi solo attaccà! picchè mica ci sarà solo un admin!


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mo te puoi solo attaccà! picchè mica ci sarà solo un admin!


Clà non è giusto diffamarti così!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clà non è giusto diffamarti così!



non lo so il perchè, ma immaginavo te e me a pisciare su un muro...... la luce di un lampione che proietta l'ombra sui nostri pipini e il tuo che gradatamente si affloscia guardando l'ombra desiderosa di essere gemella.:carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl:

la conosci la barzelletta di john wayne? :singleeye:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> non lo so il perchè, ma immaginavo te e me a pisciare su un muro...... la luce di un lampione che proietta l'ombra sui nostri pipini e il tuo che gradatamente si affloscia guardando l'ombra desiderosa di essere gemella.:carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl:
> 
> la conosci la barzelletta di john wayne? :singleeye:


Ma nè che gnente gnente ... voi due ...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma nè che gnente gnente ... voi due ...


tu fai troppe domande. e poi mi sa che oscuro non ha capito un cazzo.


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tu fai troppe domande. e poi mi sa che oscuro non ha capito un cazzo.


Uffa ...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Uffa ...



poppante.


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> poppante.


ld:ld:ld:

Edit: i bastoni li puoi usare "su di te" come al solito ...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

Non avete argomenti, siete grezzi, la testa sempre e solo a una cosa, mai diretti come JB ( oddio mi sento male) m'avete rotto er pirolo! e me ne vado al bar, vaffanculo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

gas ha detto:


> giorno a tutti


ciao caro


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non avete argomenti, siete grezzi, la testa sempre e solo a una cosa, mai diretti come JB ( oddio mi sento male) m'avete rotto er pirolo! e me ne vado al bar, vaffanculo!



Ciao


:diffi: ... accadano cose strane ... 

e vengono dette cose strane ... 

sarà la lordosi ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

In sicily adoriamo la lordosi! la veneriamo, la idolatriamo.


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In sicily adoriamo la lordosi! la veneriamo, la idolatriamo.



Ciao 

picciotto ... tra di noi ... 
si ama e si adora pure qui ... 
ueh, idolatrare che cosa è ... 

pssss .... dimmelo in silenzio,
se è una schifezza ... :diffi: ...


sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

muto sei rimasto ... ?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> picciotto ... tra di noi ...
> si ama e si adora pure qui ...
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> muto sei rimasto ... ?
> 
> sienne



scusami ero a farmi una pippa.


Vabbè a dopo ne ho nuovamente voglia.


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> scusami ero a farmi una pippa.
> 
> 
> Vabbè a dopo ne ho nuovamente voglia.



Ciao 

mi sa, che sei stato esplicito ... 

la mia fantasia, ha partorito due possibilità ... 
mi sono fermata ... aspetto conferma ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

caspita alla pippa!

Non trattarlo così ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Che noia però....... nulla di nuovo all'orizzonte nel forum. Pippe e solo pippe.......


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che noia però....... nulla di nuovo all'orizzonte nel forum. Pippe e solo pippe.......


Ma il nostro amico siciliano lui?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il nostro amico siciliano lui?



.........


----------



## zanna (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> .........


Troppe pippe?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Troppe pippe?


Si,fa troppe pippe ai camionisti.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

Vi porto un saluto da parte di Lui.


----------



## zanna (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vi porto un saluto da parte di Lui.


Incontrato al bar? :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Incontrato al bar? :smile:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il nostro amico siciliano lui?


Fatti i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2014)

Un caldo e dolce cannolo dalla sicilia a tutte ... ops ... tutti.

non vi abbandono statene certi, dovrete ancora sucarmi per molto.


Ultimo traduci "sucarmi".


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Fatti i cazzi tuoi.


Ciao. Dammi un bacio, subito!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

*Sucare*

significato in italiano: succhiare. 
etimologia: dal sostantivo latino "sucu(m)" (= succo), a sua volta derivato dal verbo "sugĕre" (= succhiare).
note: coniugazione regolare - ausiliare "ire".


E sticazzi come me so acculturato.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

*Per chi legge*

Se entro su tradinet con chrome spesso ma non volentieri mi blocca tutto.

Se entro con internet esplorer questo non mi succede.


Come mai? cosa posso fare ? 

Ho aggiornato chrome.


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. Dammi un bacio, subito!


:bacio:

ora si scatenerà un inferno. SALLO.


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> cosa posso fare ?


na caggja.


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2014)

Amore mio, un bacio anche a te, speciale. :kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2014)

gagjia* 

a ti putevi stari chuietu a scassaricci u pinnuluni unnè ca eri?


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> gagjia*
> 
> a ti putevi stari chuietu a scassaricci u pinnuluni unnè ca eri?


IO lavoro.

com'è il tempo da te? quasi quasi ti vinissi a scassari la minchia sabato e duminica. chi mi fa mangiari?


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2014)

mariiiiiaaaaa chi si lientu, ti ni isti nautra vota o cesso? fighju miu, accussi nun t'arresta nienti.


scappu, ni sintemu.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2014)

A strata a canusci testina chissì!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> ora si scatenerà un inferno. SALLO.





Lui ha detto:


> Amore mio, un bacio anche a te, speciale. :kiss:


Hai recuperato con questo post..
Bacio



Tanto lo so che adesso neghi che amore mio era rivolto a me...


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai recuperato con questo post..
> Bacio
> 
> 
> ...


perchè non dovrebbe negarlo?


----------



## gas (10 Marzo 2014)

che ha fatto la Roma ieri? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Gas!


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2014)

gas ha detto:


> che ha fatto la Roma ieri? :mrgreen:


una gran bella partita... al di la del risultato


----------



## Lui (10 Marzo 2014)

Siamo gli artefici della nostra vita. Dovremmo viverne due per capire cosa facciamo di bene o di male, per noi e per chi ci sta intorno, apprezzare le possibililità che questa ci offre direttamente o tramite gli altri, cernere la parte buona e gettre via la cattiva prima che questa rovini l'altra. a volte è come se una mano ci bendasse gli occhi senza lasciare uno spiraglio di luce, oppure è come se anche ad occhi aperti non riuscissimo a percepire ciò che si sta delineando oltre e pur sapendone il limite qualcosa, inconsciamente, ci spinge nel precipizio a caduta libera verso il fondo. speriamo che toccandolo ci faremo così tanto male da capire che non era un sogno ma la realtà e che purtroppo nella nostra infinita sciocchezza non siamo riusciti a svegliarci in tempo nonostante le urla di chi protendendo le mani, aperte quasi come un gesto caritatevole ma certo segnale di perdono ed infinito amore, cercava di scuoterci e di strapparci fuori dal vortice, nonostante tutto.

al peggio non c'è mai fine. me la dovrò tatuare ben in vista questa frase e rileggerla spesso, se mai ne avrò il coraggio.


----------



## gas (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Gas!


ciao Claudio


----------



## gas (10 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> una gran bella partita... al di la del risultato


non ho chiesto se la partita è stata bella, ma ho chiesto il risultato :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Siamo gli artefici della nostra vita. Dovremmo viverne due per capire cosa facciamo di bene o di male, per noi e per chi ci sta intorno, apprezzare le possibililità che questa ci offre direttamente o tramite gli altri, cernere la parte buona e gettre via la cattiva prima che questa rovini l'altra. a volte è come se una mano ci bendasse gli occhi senza lasciare spiraglio di luce, oppure è come se anche ad occhi aperti non riuscissimo a percepire ciò che si sta delineando oltre e pur sapendone il limite qualcosa, inconsciamente, ci spinge nel precipizio a caduta libera verso il fondo. speriamo che toccandolo ci faremo così tanto male da capire che non era un sogno ma la realtà e che purtroppo nella nostra infinita sciocchezza non siamo riusciti a svegliarci in tempo nonostante le urla di chi protendendo le mani, aperte quasi come un gesto caritatevole ma certo segnale di perdono ed infinito amore, cercava di scuoterci e di tiarci fuori dal vortice, nonostante tutto.
> 
> al peggio non c'è mai fine. me la dovrò tatuare ben in vista questa frase e rileggerla spesso, se mai ne avrò il coraggio.


Credo che la fine arrivi quando si accettano i propri errori e le conseguenze riconoscendo i nostri limiti e facendo tesoro dell 'esperienza... Comunque coraggio


----------



## Lui (10 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che la fine arrivi quando si accettano i propri errori e le conseguenze riconoscendo i nostri limiti e facendo tesoro dell 'esperienza... Comunque coraggio


la fine arriva quando chi è dall'altra parte della barricata non ha più le forze per combattere, spese tutte nel recupero di una pace negata da una guerra impari colma di umiliazioni e di battaglie perdute ed allora, costretto, sferra il suo colpo finale, quello che non avrebbe mai voluto lanciare proprio perchè spinto in cuor suo dalla speranza di ritrovare la pace perduta. 

non è da biasimare, anzi, è da apprezzare per gli sforzi sostenuti e per il coraggio nell'affronte a testa alta ben altri nemici che umiliavano la sua sfrenata resistenza, la sua impagabile positiva testardaggine nel credere nei propri ideali e nel proprio amore.


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> la fine arriva quando chi è dall'altra parte della barricata non ha più le forze per combattere, spese tutte nel recupero di una pace negata da una guerra impari colma di umiliazioni e di battaglie perdute ed allora, costretto, sferra il suo colpo finale, quello che non avrebbe mai voluto fare, spinto in cuor suo dalla speranza di ritrovare la pace perduta.
> 
> non è da biasimare, anzi, è da apprezzare per gli sforzi sostenuti e per il coraggio nell'affronte a testa alta ben altri nemici che umiliavano la sua sfrenata resistenza, la sua impagabile positiva testardaggine nel credere nei propri ideali e nel proprio amore.


Non ho memoria di quello che stai passando ... coraggio!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Testina che sei... quanto ti voglio bene, e tu lo sai. 

Scrivo solo questo e anche che, nei momenti bui è il momento di agire anche quando pensi che non hai più nulla da fare e da dire, il fondo spesso serve a qualcosa, a tutti indipendentemente. E lo si cerca perchè ci si deve sfogare. Più ti sfoghi più il fondo tocchi e più lo tocchi e più ti odi, fino a quando non sei soddisfatto di aver fatto tutto il male necessario per amore. 


perdonami le minchiate che scrivo, è solo per affetto.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2014)

Lui ti voglio bene e ti abbraccio..
Inutile che scriva altro


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2014)

Buonasera a tutti!

Cercavo un thread di presentazione, ma non l'ho trovato...quindi scrivo qui!
Giro da anni su internet e saltello da un forum all'altro. Mi hanno parlato di questo e ho deciso di sbirciare e donarvi la mia preziosissima presenza!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti!
> 
> Cercavo un thread di presentazione, ma non l'ho trovato...quindi scrivo qui!
> Giro da anni su internet e saltello da un forum all'altro. Mi hanno parlato di questo e ho deciso di sbirciare e donarvi la mia preziosissima presenza!


Sei uomo o donna?


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei uomo o donna?


Donna donna!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Donna donna!


Traditrice? Tradita? Amante?


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Traditrice? Tradita? Amante?


Fidanzata fedele di altrettanto fedele fanciullo (almeno per quello che so, ma non ho motivo di dubitare).
Passato da amante per diversi anni...ho chiuso io altrimenti stavamo ancora là...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fidanzata fedele di altrettanto fedele fanciullo (almeno per quello che so, ma non ho motivo di dubitare).
> Passato da amante per diversi anni...ho chiuso io altrimenti stavamo ancora là...


E cosa ti porta qui? Attenta che questo posto é un troiaio...


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E cosa ti porta qui? Attenta che questo posto é un troiaio...


Bè, è un forum...in un forum ci si confida, ci si accapiglia, ci si diverte, ci si conosce!
Io trovo molto bello scrivere su un forum, leggere le altrui esperienze ed eventualmente raccontare un po' di me, nel caso in cui il mio vissuto possa dare da pensare o meno!
Ho moderato alcuni fora, ho avuto blog, ho gestito diversi profili, conosco il mondo della chat, diciamo che la comunicazione su internet mi aggrada! 
Ho la pellaccia dura e conosco i meccanismi, ti ringrazio comunque dell'avvertimento! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti!
> 
> Cercavo un thread di presentazione, ma non l'ho trovato...quindi scrivo qui!
> Giro da anni su internet e saltello da un forum all'altro. Mi hanno parlato di questo e ho deciso di sbirciare e donarvi la mia preziosissima presenza!


Chi se l'è cantata ?


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi se l'è cantata ?


Muta sono!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> la fine arriva quando chi è dall'altra parte della barricata non ha più le forze per combattere, spese tutte nel recupero di una pace negata da una guerra impari colma di umiliazioni e di battaglie perdute ed allora, costretto, sferra il suo colpo finale, quello che non avrebbe mai voluto lanciare proprio perchè spinto in cuor suo dalla speranza di ritrovare la pace perduta.
> 
> non è da biasimare, anzi, è da apprezzare per gli sforzi sostenuti e per il coraggio nell'affronte a testa alta ben altri nemici che umiliavano la sua sfrenata resistenza, la sua impagabile positiva testardaggine nel credere nei propri ideali e nel proprio amore.



:bacissimo:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Muta sono!!!



Che bella espressione .. sto sognando.

Benvenuta.


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella espressione .. sto sognando.
> 
> Benvenuta.


E' appena arrivata ... ESSU non farti sempre riconoscere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' appena arrivata ... ESSU non farti sempre riconoscere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



5V1 forever ?


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 5V1 forever ?


Si diventa ciechi ... SALLO


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Si diventa ciechi ... SALLO



Ti credo sulla parola... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella espressione .. sto sognando.
> 
> Benvenuta.


Salutiamo!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella espressione .. sto sognando.
> 
> Benvenuta.


guardalo come ti sciogli..vergognati.......
adeso me ne vado nei ddd dove si parla di sesso....hai capito??? sesso, si...e lo faccio anche.....
sono una maiala.....va bene????

:ar:

1000 giorni senza bacini e abbracci....tutto qui il nostro bene??


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella espressione .. sto sognando.
> 
> Benvenuta.



Ciao 

sogna, sogna ... poi se ti svegli, non lamentarti. 

Bene ... è sempre un bene, sapere con chi si ha a che fare ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Salutiamo!



Smettila, hai scritto pochissimo..... ma nell'aria sento un'inebriante profumo che attizza.... i sensi.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guardalo come ti sciogli..vergognati.......
> adeso me ne vado nei ddd dove si parla di sesso....hai capito??? sesso, si...e lo faccio anche.....
> sono una maiala.....va bene????
> 
> ...


Figliolosa.... sapevo della gelosia delle figlie femmine, ma io stavo soltanto dando un semplice benvenuto. Se poi ci sono elementi come il lupacchiotto che fanno intendere malignamente cose.... false, io tesoro mio che posso farci?
:abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Figliolosa.... sapevo della gelosia delle figlie femmine, ma io stavo soltanto dando un semplice benvenuto. Se poi ci sono elementi come il lupacchiotto che fanno intendere malignamente cose.... false, io tesoro mio che posso farci?
> :abbraccio:




saltafossi pure tu 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sogna, sogna ... poi se ti svegli, non lamentarti.
> 
> ...


Ho dei ricordi non molto lontani dove mi si diceva: la mia lordosi non si tocca. SGRUNT. 

Azione reazione. fisica.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> saltafossi pure tu
> :abbraccio:



anche paraculo eh!


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho dei ricordi non molto lontani dove mi si diceva: la mia lordosi non si tocca. SGRUNT.
> 
> Azione reazione. fisica.



Ciao 

l'uomo duro di comprendogno, sotto la pioggia rimane ....

chimica. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'uomo duro di comprendogno, sotto la pioggia rimane ....
> 
> ...



intendi----> :corna:

Sempre di fisica si parla, ma anche di reazioni chimiche ok ok.. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> intendi----> :corna:
> 
> Sempre di fisica si parla, ma anche di reazioni chimiche ok ok.. :mrgreen:



Ciao 

picciriddo ... devi imparare a capire le donne ... 

abbiamo un nostro linguaggio ... tutto chimica è ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> picciriddo ... devi imparare a capire le donne ...
> 
> ...



Merito mio..... faccio esplodere..... lo so. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Merito mio..... faccio esplodere..... lo so. :mrgreen:



Ciao 


intanto sei rimasto sotto la pioggia ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> intanto sei rimasto sotto la pioggia ... :rotfl:
> ...



E' bellissimo sotto la pioggia... hai mai provato?


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' bellissimo sotto la pioggia... hai mai provato?



Ciao 

vuoi mettere? ...  ... 


A cascate ... anche sotto la neve ... mai provato?


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vuoi mettere? ...  ...
> 
> ...



Non vorrei interrompere l'atmosfera.... ma la neve cos'è ?


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non vorrei interrompere l'atmosfera.... ma la neve cos'è ?



Ciao 

sei rozzo ... ti manca proprio quel tocco di chimica ... 

ti limerò ... ti limerò ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei rozzo ... ti manca proprio quel tocco di chimica ...
> 
> ...



:up: nni mia si rici "sparda mutanni a tignitè" :mrgreen:

Ho letto della neve, del freddo, di come mantiene le cose dure e integre, sei biricchina...


----------



## gas (11 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui ti voglio bene e ti abbraccio..
> Inutile che scriva altro


ti osservo


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: nni mia si rici "sparda mutanni a tignitè" :mrgreen:
> 
> Ho letto *della neve, del freddo, di come mantiene le cose dure e integre*, sei biricchina...


FACOCERO ... ma era scontato


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> FACOCERO ... ma era scontato



What ? 


Scusami, il freddo non mantiene la pelle? non la rende turgida? fresca? nuova? 
Perchè facocero? credimi il viso di sienne son sicuro che è come sopra descritto.


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> What ?
> 
> 
> Scusami, il freddo non mantiene la pelle? non la rende turgida? fresca? nuova?
> Perchè facocero? *credimi il viso di sienne son sicuro che è come sopra descritto*.


landesina:Sienne avrà certamente il viso descritto con due belle gote rosate ... per il resto :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non vorrei interrompere l'atmosfera.... ma la neve cos'è ?


E' quella roba che si assomiglia al sale...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> landesina:Sienne avrà certamente il viso descritto con due belle gote rosate ... per il resto :risata::risata::risata:



Non capisco l'ilarità di quelle faccine sghignazzanti... nè capisco il :leccaculo: dell'altra frase quando è talmente evidente che diventa superfluo scriverlo. 

Uhm...:clava:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' quella roba che si assomiglia al sale...



Sei gentilissima, grazie. 

tu che uso ne fai?


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei gentilissima, grazie.
> 
> tu che uso ne fai?


Della neve o del sale?!


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non capisco l'ilarità di quelle faccine sghignazzanti... nè capisco il :leccaculo: dell'altra frase quando è talmente evidente che diventa superfluo scriverlo.
> 
> Uhm...:clava:


Guarda che ti becchi un rubino nemmeno motivato!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Della neve o del sale?!



Ci sono solo quelle due opzioni?


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono solo quelle due opzioni?


opcorn:


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono solo quelle due opzioni?


Si parlava di sale che assomiglia alla neve o della neve che assomiglia al sale...
Altre opzioni al momento non sono contemplate!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che ti becchi un rubino nemmeno motivato!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Che caduta di stile...... :unhappy: 

:calcio:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si parlava di sale che assomiglia alla neve o della neve che assomiglia al sale...
> Altre opzioni al momento non sono contemplate!



Mi stai confondendo... che donna.


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che caduta di stile...... :unhappy:
> 
> :calcio:


Mi reputo offeso ... e ti lascio al momento del broccolo ... :ar::ar::ar:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

*dove e' Lui?*

Lui e' riochiesto il tuo intervento.
Si sta facendo un uso improprio del club...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> opcorn:


PORCO​tieni le mani nella tastiera..!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi reputo offeso ... e ti lascio al momento del broccolo ... :ar::ar::ar:


vai vai...... tanto oltre il 5V1 .......


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Lui e' riochiesto il tuo intervento.
> Si sta facendo un uso improprio del club...



come quando dici al lupo di badare alla pecora....( che bell'animale però)


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> vai vai...... tanto oltre il 5V1 .......


CulFan


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> CulFan



volgare.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> come quando dici al lupo di badare alla pecora....( che bell'animale però)


si si...paraculo...sfotti tra le righe....vedrai tu.....
:sonar:


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Lui e' riochiesto il tuo intervento.
> Si sta facendo un uso improprio del club...


Chiedo venia...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si si...paraculo...sfotti tra le righe....vedrai tu.....
> :sonar:



 che feci che dissi? non capisco? 

Perchè tutti leggete malignamente ? perchè? perchè? perchè? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiedo venia...



( fino a qualche settimana fa girava col culo di fuori)


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ( fino a qualche settimana fa girava col culo di fuori)


Immagino i raffreddori!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ( fino a qualche settimana fa girava col culo di fuori)



senti, non c'e' bisogno che lla prima arrivata vai a dire i cavoli miei......mi sembra, mio caro, che il mio culo fosse apprezzatissimo qui da queste parti, ma, per fare contebnto te l ho coperto, COI JEANS!!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Immagino i raffreddori!!!!



ma che ne vuoi sapere...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Immagino i raffreddori!!!!





miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti, non c'e' bisogno che lla prima arrivata vai a dire i cavoli miei......mi sembra, mio caro, che il mio culo fosse apprezzatissimo qui da queste parti, ma, per fare contebnto te l ho coperto, COI JEANS!!!!!!



Ecco, io non aggiungo nulla.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, io non aggiungo nulla.


coward


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> coward



spetta apro google traduttore.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> coward



:infelice::triste:
ammia codardo mi disse.. ammia ( come fa a saperlo)?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :infelice::triste:
> ammia codardo mi disse.. ammia ( come fa a saperlo)?


una figlia sa sempre tutto del padre.....ricorda bene questa parola: TUTTO


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> una figlia sa sempre tutto del padre.....ricorda bene questa parola: TUTTO



Cioè.. tu quando stavi a casa oltre che spiarmi che facevi eh? 

Santa rosalia benedetta chi figghia chi nutricavu.


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> una figlia sa sempre tutto del padre.....ricorda bene questa parola: *TUTTO*


:miiiii: ... minaccia fubbe!!!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè.. tu quando stavi a casa oltre che spiarmi che facevi eh?
> 
> Santa rosalia benedetta chi figghia chi nutricavu.


STUDIAVO SE E' QUESTO A CUI ALLUDI.
cmq.....sono rimasta abbastanza delusa da certe tue performance mentre speravi/vate di non esser visto/i

c


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :miiiii: ... minaccia fubbe!!!


sei figoso col nuovo avatar


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei figoso col nuovo avatar


Pure tu non scherzi :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> STUDIAVO SE E' QUESTO A CUI ALLUDI.
> cmq.....sono rimasta abbastanza delusa da certe tue performance mentre speravi/vate di non esser visto/i
> 
> c



parli della missionaria certamente..... certi sforzi... madò che tempi, che ricordi... che evoluzioni. :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> parli della missionaria certamente..... certi sforzi... madò che tempi, che ricordi... *che evoluzioni. :singleeye:*


*

lo spero davvero*


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei figoso col nuovo avatar





wolf ha detto:


> Pure tu non scherzi :mrgreen:




:clava:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo spero davvero[/B]



per la potenza di san viagra! speri bene.


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che ne vuoi sapere...


Io so solo che quando sto col culo scoperto mi viene il raffreddore...indi per cui immagino!


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Buona sera*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io so solo che quando sto col culo scoperto mi viene il raffreddore...indi per cui immagino!


Buona sera.Perdonerai la domanda impertinente,ma come mai giri con il culo scoperto?ti capita spesso?e perchè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera.Perdonerai la domanda impertinente,ma come mai giri con il culo scoperto?ti capita spesso?e perchè?


ma soprattutto chi è? E' arrivata così a mani vuote? Nemmeno un presentino? cioccolatini, una bottiglia di rosolio...


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera.Perdonerai la domanda impertinente,ma come mai giri con il culo scoperto?ti capita spesso?e perchè?


Dato che come ti volti e ti giri tentano di mettertelo in quel posto decido di agevolare la pratica! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Benissmo*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dato che come ti volti e ti giri tentano di mettertelo in quel posto decido di agevolare la pratica! :rotfl:


Bene,ecco quello che ci voleva in questo forum.Lei è pratica di certe"pratiche"?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma soprattutto chi è? E' arrivata così a mani vuote? Nemmeno un presentino? cioccolatini, una bottiglia di rosolio...


anfatti


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> anfatti


Regola numero 1 per entrare nel forum: Bussare coi piedi   .....si direi che se po mette.....che dite ?


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma soprattutto chi è? E' arrivata così a mani vuote? Nemmeno un presentino? cioccolatini, una bottiglia di rosolio...


Io sono io...semplice!
Non conosco le pratiche di questo forum, in alcuni si offendono se mi presento con cibarie e bevande, in altri sono _conditio sine qua non_ per entrare nel club...
Insomma, si sbaglia sempre!


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono io...semplice!
> Non conosco le pratiche di questo forum, in alcuni si offendono se mi presento con cibarie e bevande, in altri sono _conditio sine qua non_ per entrare nel club...
> Insomma, si sbaglia sempre!


Per quel che mi riguarda,lei si è presentata nel modo giusto,con il sedere scoperto,adoro le donne con le chiappe eversive.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Regola numero 1 per entrare nel forum: Bussare coi piedi   .....si direi che se po mette.....che dite ?



daje.....te l appoggio....
per me, qui gatta ci cova


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda,lei si è presentata nel modo giusto,con il sedere scoperto,adoro le donne con le chiappe eversive.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, pero quando le avevo io....no.....


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene,ecco quello che ci voleva in questo forum.Lei è pratica di certe"pratiche"?


C'è sempre da imparare! Non si smette mai!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> daje.....te l appoggio....
> per me, qui gatta ci cova


gatta che cova...........(continua che non me viene la rima)


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, pero quando le avevo io....no.....


Tu sei troppo dolce,non sei da stupro anale.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> gatta che cova...........(continua che non me viene la rima)


uovo di gatto, gatto ci cova, gatto un po matto che cova le uova....
 citazione...........???
(e' un cartone, ma forse lo sai)


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Regola numero 1 per entrare nel forum: Bussare coi piedi  .....si direi che se po mette.....che dite ?



ci sto 
mi pare una regola molto giusta:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo dolce,non sei da stupro anale.


guarda ...ti giuro....adesso lo do sto culo cosi poi posso essere anche io ......
ma no, in realta non voglio lo stupro anale.....
infatti, meglio dolciose e ancora piccole che everise col culo spanato


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uovo di gatto, gatto ci cova, gatto un po matto che cova le uova....
> citazione...........???
> (e' un cartone, ma forse lo sai)


Sepulveda


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda ...ti giuro....adesso lo do sto culo cosi poi posso essere anche io ......
> ma no, in realta non voglio lo stupro anale.....
> infatti, meglio dolciose e ancora piccole che everise col culo spanato


Vedi che ho ragione?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sepulveda


la gabbianella e il gatto tuba...la gabbianella eil gatto....


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda ...ti giuro....adesso lo do sto culo cosi poi posso essere anche io ......
> ma no, in realta non voglio lo stupro anale.....
> infatti, meglio dolciose e ancora piccole che everise col culo spanato


Eh mò...culo spanato...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh mò...culo spanato...



mica il tuo


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh mò...culo spanato...


Che volgarità.Poteva scrivere culo pregiudicato...!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi che ho ragione?



un giorno vorrai venire a fare le coccole da me quando tutti i culi saranno stati troppo abusati....
e tu ti guarderai intorno e dirai: cosa diavolo ho fatto?????

ma sappi che la porta delle coccole e' sempre aperta


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità.Poteva scrivere culo pregiudicato...!


ma cosaaaa??? certe espressioni le ho imparate da te


----------



## oscuro (11 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> un giorno vorrai venire a fare le coccole da me quando tutti i culi saranno stati troppo abusati....
> e tu ti guarderai intorno e dirai: cosa diavolo ho fatto?????
> 
> ma sappi che la porta delle coccole e' sempre aperta


E verrò.A 70 anni quando il mio pisello mi avrà lasciato giuro che ci sarò!


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mica il tuo


Ci mancasse! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E verrò.A 70 anni quando il mio pisello mi avrà lasciato giuro che ci sarò!


ah vabbe...io avro ancora solo 50 anni....si puo fare


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> la gabbianella e il gatto tuba...la gabbianella eil gatto....


Che guarda caso, è stato scritto da Sepulveda :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:

gnaaa posso fà........


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che guarda caso, è stato scritto da Sepulveda :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> 
> gnaaa posso fà........



ahahahahahahah mdonna come so ignorante, ignorante, ignorate.......noooooooooooo
nun so ignoranteeeeeee.....
vorrei la scarola la verza e le cime de rapa....

cita questa


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2014)

:saggio:





opcorn:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amica manchiamo da un po'...vedi che capita?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> gatta che cova...........(continua che non me viene la rima)


gatta che cova l'uccello la trova


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah mdonna come so ignorante, ignorante, ignorate.......noooooooooooo
> nun so ignoranteeeeeee.....
> vorrei la scarola la verza e le cime de rapa....
> 
> cita questa


No, no no, lei non può


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No, no no, lei non può


e perche non puo' compra'?


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amica manchiamo da un po'...vedi che capita?



cioè io dico, ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gatta che cova l'uccello la trova



vergognati


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vergognati


di che?


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e perche non puo' compra'?


Lei non può comprare la verdura...... 


-----

Senti una cosa invece.......


Cinque ???


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di che?


di usare certe epsressioni con certe parole all interno che io...boh......cioe' io ho un eta' e va bene, ma ci stanno persone come scared che sono minorenni...essu....


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lei non può comprare la verdura......
> 
> 
> -----
> ...


mucca


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mucca


Sette ?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sette ?


pepette


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> di usare certe epsressioni con certe parole all interno che io...boh......cioe' io ho un eta' e va bene, ma ci stanno persone come *scared che sono minorenni*...essu....


macchè, ma quando mai.
Poi... che ho detto?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè, ma quando mai.
> Poi... che ho detto?



uccello


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pepette



eeeeeeeeee....l'uno ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> eeeeeeeeee....l'uno ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ehmm.....ihihihihi........il cazzo....


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uccello



e vabbè ma se ve scandalizzate per un uccello... e che sarà mai


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2014)

e mo vado a prende il caffè  cià


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma se ve scandalizzate per un uccello... e che sarà mai


no infatti uno o piu uccelli...


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2014)

[h=2][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L'uccelletto di Trilussa[/FONT][/h]Era d'Agosto e il povero uccelletto
Ferito dallo sparo di un moschetto
Andò per riparare l'ala offesa,
a finire all'interno di una chiesa.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
Dalla tendina del confessionale
Il parroco intravvide l'animale
Mentre i fedeli stavano a sedere
Recitando sommessi le preghiere.

Una donna che vide l'uccelletto
Lo prese e se lo mise dentro il petto.
Ad un tratto si sentì un pigolio
Pio pio, pio pio, pio pio.

Qualcuno rise a sto cantar d'uccelli
E il parroco, seccato urlò: "Fratelli!
Chi ha l'uccello mi faccia il favore
Di lasciare la casa del Signore!"

I maschi un po' sorpresi a tal parole
Lenti e perplessi alzarono le suole,
ma il parroco lasciò il confessionale
e: "Fermi - disse - mi sono espresso male!

Tornate indietro e statemi a sentire,
solo chi ha preso l'uccello deve uscire!"
a testa bassa e la corona in mano,
le donne tutte usciron pian piano.

Ma mentre andavan fuori gridò il prete:
"Ma dove andate, stolte che voi siete!
Restate qui, che ognuno ascolti e sieda,
io mi rivolgo a chi l'ha preso in chiesa!"

Ubbidienti in quello stesso istante
le monache si alzarono tutte quante
e con il volto invaso dal rossore
lasciarono la casa del Signore.

"Per tutti i santi - gridò il prete -
sorelle rientrate e state quiete.
Convien finire, fratelli peccatori,
l'equivoco e la serie degli errori:
esca solo chi è così villano
da stare in chiesa con l'uccello in mano.

Ben celata in un angolo appartato
Una ragazza col suo fidanzato,
in una cappelletta laterale,
ci mancò poco si sentisse male

e con il volto di un pallore smorto
disse: "Che ti dicevo? Se n'è accorto!"


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2014)

*bella questa*



Simy ha detto:


> *L'uccelletto di Trilussa*
> 
> Era d'Agosto e il povero uccelletto
> Ferito dallo sparo di un moschetto
> ...


specie il passo delle monache.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma se ve scandalizzate per un uccello... e che sarà mai


non ne avrà mai visti come questo


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ne avrà mai visti come questoView attachment 8269


mmmm un paperallo....
o una cavapera?


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> specie il passo delle monache.....





Trilussa è sempre Trilussa


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

*Ma Ultimo?*

Oggi l'hanno rapito o non riesce a tornare a casa dal bar?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Oggi l'hanno rapito o non riesce a tornare a casa dal bar?




Delle belle fanciulle mi hanno chiuso in una stanza, mi hanno incatenato e poi hanno abusato di me.:triste:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Mi*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Delle belle fanciulle mi hanno chiuso in una stanza, mi hanno incatenato e poi hanno abusato di me.:triste:


Mi Spiace!Quanti cazzi finti ti hanno infilato nel culo?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi Spiace!Quanti cazzi finti ti hanno infilato nel culo?


Nessuno caro amico mio, cercavano dei termometri ma manco quelli erano reperibili.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Dai*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nessuno caro amico mio, cercavano dei termometri ma manco quelli erano reperibili.


Clà non essere timido hai scritto che hanno approfittato di te,visto la larva che ti ritrovi..


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clà non essere timido hai scritto che hanno approfittato di te,visto la larva che ti ritrovi..



Si ma mica compenso col culo caro amico mio. gli occhi clà ho certe palle degli occhi che sono uno spettacolo.


----------



## zanna (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ma mica compenso col culo caro amico mio. gli occhi clà ho certe palle degli occhi che sono uno spettacolo.


neye:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> neye:



:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

Di passaggio, m'avevan detto che qualcuno iniziava ad affossare alcuni DDD poco simpatici e così son passato a dare un'occhiata, non al gatto, a tradi. 


come va con la nuova gestione? a quanto pare a qualcuno non sta bene, già i primi malumori, anche creati appositamente per mettere zizzania e quindi in difficoltà chi dovrebbe curare il sito. 

Ai nuovi manager  di tradi proporrei di farsi i cazzi loro, amichevolmente, e di non intromettersi in discussioni tra utenti, proprio come faceva il fù QUIBB. Lui era un gran furbo, sotto questo aspetto.


adiè.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Di passaggio, m'avevan detto che qualcuno iniziava ad affossare alcuni DDD poco simpatici e così son passato a dare un'occhiata, non al gatto, a tradi.
> 
> 
> come va con la nuova gestione? a quanto pare a qualcuno non sta bene, già i primi malumori, anche creati appositamente per mettere zizzania e quindi in difficoltà chi dovrebbe curare il sito.
> ...


Ciao tesoro come stai?
Ah ti hanno avvertito? 
Ahahahah


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro come stai?
> Ah ti hanno avvertito?
> Ahahahah


aMMMore, così così, un po meno di così. 

 si, m'hanno avvertito che tutto andava a scatafascio ed allora mi son detto "prima che chiuda tranet passo a salutare tutti, quasi tutti" quindi son qui. 

tu dai ancora confidenza a quel filibustiere occhialuto? certo ora si da un tono diverso rispetto a prima, si capisce, è un AD.


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

Leggendovi dopo tempo, sembra di stare in un circolo ricreativo per femminucce zitelle. 

Ultimuccio, o papà, unni minchia si!?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> aMMMore, così così, un po meno di così.
> 
> si, m'hanno avvertito che tutto andava a scatafascio ed allora mi son detto "prima che chiuda tranet passo a salutare tutti, quasi tutti" quindi son qui.
> 
> tu dai ancora confidenza a quel filibustiere occhialuto? certo ora si da un tono diverso rispetto a prima, si capisce, è un AD.


Sto cercando di farmi nominare first lady poi visto che lui sarà molto impegnato con il forum divento la tua amante. Che ne dici?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

Mi godo il sole compà. Annuso i limoni e aspetto la zagara.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

mi vinni pitittu, a vucca o stomacu un mi runa paci, etta vuci. Idda cumanna e io obbedisco.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto cercando di farmi nominare first lady poi visto che lui sarà molto impegnato con il forum divento la tua amante. Che ne dici?


pessima idea


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto cercando di farmi nominare first lady poi visto che lui sarà molto impegnato con il forum *divento la tua amante.* Che ne dici?


non lo eravamo già? Mi sa che il tuo nick sia indicativo di tante cose. Ummhhh.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non lo eravamo già? Mi sa che il tuo nick sia indicativo di tante cose. Ummhhh.


Ufficializzavo la cosa....uffa ma devo sempre spiegarti tutto


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

ufficializzavi ... ma se lo sanno tutti! è solo che c'è ancora un ... uno sciocco con strane idee in testa, anche dovute al fatto che tu, chiaramante, non gli abbia detto come stanno le cose. 
cosa aspetti? non vedi che con l'età si è rintrucillito e non distingue i sogni dalla realtà? 
perchè farlo ancora cuocere nel suo brodo: è già abbastanza sfatto.

esigo un tuo chiarimento con lui, DEFINITIVO.


----------



## Lui (18 Marzo 2014)

Ultimoclaudiacheo, che fine ha fatto? me lo fate incazzà sempre. tutti contro questo pover uomo per un suo leggero problemino.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2014)

IO LAVORO..! 


Buon we a quasi tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Leggendovi dopo tempo, sembra di stare in un circolo ricreativo per femminucce zitelle.
> 
> Ultimuccio, o papà, unni minchia si!?


ma che sei passato per prender per il culo ? :mrgreen: se viene qua vedrai  che infiammata di do da femminuccia e non è un avances :rotfl: ciao :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che sei passato per prender per il culo ? :mrgreen: se viene qua vedrai che infiammata di do da femminuccia e non è un avances :rotfl: ciao :rotfl::rotfl:


ma che prendere per il culo ... *

un'infiammata perugina? umhh, sarà dolcissima.




* magari.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che prendere per il culo ... *
> 
> un'infiammata perugina? umhh, sarà dolcissima.
> 
> ...


Oserei dire al bacio (perugina) :mrgreen: giorno


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oserei dire al bacio (perugina) :mrgreen: giorno


buongiorno anche a te.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2014)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno anche a te.


Tu stai troppo dietro alle mie amiche....dietro ci sto solo io.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu stai troppo dietro alle mie amiche....dietro ci sto solo io.


sta in campana


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu stai troppo dietro alle mie amiche....dietro ci sto solo io.


se fossi avanti, come a proteggerle?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2014)

*Io*



Simy ha detto:


> sta in campana


Si adesso mi faccio un pippa in campana.....


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si adesso mi faccio un pippa in campana.....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Se aspetto a voi....!


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se aspetto a voi....!


chi fa da se fa per tre: immaginati che ammucchiata.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sta in campana


:carneval::carneval:mi toccherà inviarti domanda in carta da bollo per riavere un pò di sabbia dove stendere il telo da mare per questa estate :smile: ciao super simy


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:mi toccherà inviarti domanda in carta da bollo per riavere un pò di sabbia dove stendere il telo da mare per questa estate :smile: ciao super simy



tranquilla, ho le scorte.  chiedi pure


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

*Però pensavo*

Potrei andare da Perpli alle cinque terre lui magari un pò di sabbia avanzata ce l'ha.... Ah no arriva farfie e me la toglie mondo crudele...  ok andrò da H7 anche da lui ci sta il mare :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Potrei andare da Perpli alle cinque terre lui magari un pò di sabbia avanzata ce l'ha.... Ah no arriva farfie e me la toglie mondo crudele...  ok andrò da H7 anche da lui ci sta il mare :carneval:


.....
Al posto dei puntini mettici quel che vuoi


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Potrei andare da Perpli alle cinque terre lui magari un pò di sabbia avanzata ce l'ha.... Ah no arriva farfie e me la toglie mondo crudele...  ok andrò da H7 anche da lui ci sta il mare :carneval:


Da me non viene mai nessuna....mai!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....
> Al posto dei puntini mettici quel che vuoi


ciao amica


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao amica


Ciao


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da me non viene mai nessuna....mai!


hanno paura di imbattersi nel tuo mastodontico membro il che sarebbe per loro a dir poco imbarazzante e non penso piacevole.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

Per informazione vostra vi significo che qui da me la sabbia non ha fine ed i teli li offro io, *aggratis.  *


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Per informazione vostra vi significo che qui da me la sabbia non ha fine ed i teli li offro io, *aggratis. *


:risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....
> Al posto dei puntini mettici quel che vuoi


... Fiammetta ti voglio tanto bene... Anche io farfie :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Per informazione vostra vi significo che qui da me la sabbia non ha fine ed i teli li offro io, *aggratis.  *


STRONZO


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> STRONZO


grazie, sei sempre cara.


ah, un telo potrei tenerlo da parte per te, ma non per molto, ho già avuto un bel po di richieste alcune anche interessanti per cui decidi in fretta, vanno a ruba. 

per chi ne avesse bisogno, sicuramente considerato il sole siculo, ho anche una buona quantità di crema abbronzante e protettiva, sempre *aggratis*.


un altro grazie, anticipato ... immagino.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie, sei sempre cara.
> 
> 
> ah, un telo potrei tenerlo da parte per te, ma non per molto, ho già avuto un bel po di richieste alcune anche interessanti per cui decidi in fretta, vanno a ruba.
> ...


e' gia periodo? rimetto il costume la paperella?


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' gia periodo? rimetto il costume la paperella?


c'hai perso tempo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> c'hai perso tempo.


in che senso?


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in che senso?


in tutti i sensi.


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> grazie, sei sempre cara.
> 
> 
> ah, un telo potrei tenerlo da parte per te, ma non per molto, ho già avuto un bel po di richieste alcune anche interessanti per cui decidi in fretta, vanno a ruba.
> ...


Io uso la 50... ho la pelle bianchissima e delicatissima...


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io uso la *50*... ho la pelle bianchissima e delicatissima...


Fai prima col bianchetto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Io uso la 50*... ho la pelle bianchissima e delicatissima...


motivi in più per non andare in Sicilia


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Fai prima col bianchetto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono più bianca del bianchetto... :rotfl:



farfalla ha detto:


> motivi in più per non andare in Sicilia


Ma lì il mare è moooolto meglio!


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sono più bianca del bianchetto... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma lì il mare è moooolto meglio!


Magari con i capelli rossi e le lentiggini :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Magari con i capelli rossi e le lentiggini :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sono mica Anna dai capelli rossi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono mica Anna dai capelli rossi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Peccato


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io uso la 50... ho la pelle bianchissima e *delicatissima*...


sarai in buone mani: t'assicuro abbronzatura da urlo e pelle morbidissima. Ho la cura giusta anche per te. 



farfalla ha detto:


> motivi in più per non andare in Sicilia


Hai capito tutto ... TU.


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sarai in buone mani: t'assicuro *abbronzatura da urlo* e pelle morbidissima. Ho la cura giusta anche per te.


A me basta non urlare per le scottature... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sarai in buone mani: t'assicuro abbronzatura da urlo e pelle morbidissima. Ho la cura giusta anche per te.
> 
> 
> 
> Hai capito tutto ... TU.


Io non mi scotto manco in graticola, pensa un po'


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Peccato


E' per via della tua bella e folta barba rossa? Ho visto che te la sei fatta ricrescere... :rotfl:

Mora e riccia va bene lo stesso?


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non mi scotto manco in graticola, pensa un po'


Beata te! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sarai in buone mani: t'assicuro abbronzatura da urlo e pelle morbidissima. Ho la cura giusta anche per te.
> 
> 
> 
> Hai capito tutto ... TU.


Bentrovato.
Era da un pò che non ti leggevo.
Tutto bene, socio?
Spero di si


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> motivi in più per non andare in Sicilia


Io mi abbronzo pure sotto l'ombrellone ma immagino non consigli ne Sicilia ne Liguria :rotfl:!


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bentrovato.
> Era da un pò che non ti leggevo.
> Tutto bene, socio?
> Spero di si


Grazie, gentile come sempre.

passo di tanto in tanto e sai comè, arriru pi nun chianciri, altro che bene. 

sdrammatizzo il fausto momento con i quattro amici di qui, disponibili a sorbirsi i miei momenti no e a sdrammatizzare gli eventi negativi della vita. 

Qui, anzi voi, in questo mi siete d'aiuto.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Grazie, gentile come sempre.
> 
> passo di tanto in tanto e sai comè, arriru pi nun chianciri, altro che bene.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi abbronzo pure sotto l'ombrellone ma immagino non consigli ne Sicilia ne Liguria :rotfl:!


Gioca con due mazzi di carte, è un bluff. le ho già detto che i teli vanno a ruba.

a buon intenditor ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi abbronzo pure sotto l'ombrellone ma immagino non consigli ne Sicilia ne Liguria :rotfl:!


Esatto e sono contenta che anche secondo te Spezia é il Liguria 





Tu non hai idea di cosa hai scatenato


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto e sono contenta che anche secondo te Spezia é il Liguria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perchè altrimenti dov'è che dovrebbe stare scusa


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *E' per via della tua bella e folta barba rossa? Ho visto che te la sei fatta ricrescere*... :rotfl:
> 
> Mora e riccia va bene lo stesso?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Perchè altrimenti dov'è che dovrebbe stare scusa


Ecco mancavi tu....
Io non dico nulla. Nel caso non riusciate più a loggarvi a questo forum sappiate che c'è una motivazione


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto e sono contenta che anche secondo te Spezia é il Liguria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio si immagino se fosse nei paraggi cerca di distrarLo:singleeye:


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mancavi tu....
> Io non dico nulla. *Nel caso non riusciate più a loggarvi a questo forum sappiate che c'è una motivazione*


:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

I primi abusi di potere.

insurrregggiamo.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mancavi tu....
> Io non dico nulla. Nel caso non riusciate più a loggarvi a questo forum sappiate che c'è una motivazione


:unhappy: e la miseria... e che sarà mai.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> I primi abusi di potere.
> 
> insurrregggiamo.



io ci sto


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mancavi tu....
> Io non dico nulla. Nel caso non riusciate più a loggarvi a questo forum sappiate che c'è una motivazione


uuhhuu però che pignolo è... Secondo me chiede l'annessione di Spezia alla Lombardia o uno Statuto speciale come provincia autonoma :carneval: Comunque se non ci dovessimo rileggere causa S-loggiamento sappiate che vi ho voluto bene :blu::carneval:U


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta, nel caso, considerando le minacce a cui siamo sottoposti e le restrizioni verbali a cui andremo indubbiamente incontro, di passo in pm il mio contatto Fb, così potremo sempre chiacchierare, indisturbati. 

First, stta, questo tuo doppio gioco, inizia ad infastidirmi.


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> uuhhuu però che pignolo è... Secondo me chiede l'annessione di Spezia alla Lombardia o uno Statuto speciale come provincia autonoma :carneval: Comunque se non ci dovessimo rileggere causa S-loggiamento sappiate che vi ho voluto bene :blu::carneval:U


Pensa, invece, se annettessero La Spezia nella provincia di Pisa... :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Pensa, invece, se annettessero La Spezia nella provincia di Pisa... :carneval:


Va bè ma tu ami il rischio vero!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Fiammetta, nel caso, considerando le minacce a cui siamo sottoposti e le restrizioni verbali a cui andremo indubbiamente incontro, di passo in pm il mio contatto Fb, così potremo sempre chiacchierare, indisturbati.
> 
> First, stta, questo tuo doppio gioco, inizia ad infastidirmi.


Da oggi curo tutte le tue nuove amicizie SALLO


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy: e la miseria... e che sarà mai.


scusate... sapete chi è che sta postando un brutto romanzo a puntate?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate... sapete chi è che sta postando un brutto romanzo a puntate?



dove????


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dove????


dellà, siamo alla seconda parte e io, sfiga, non ho letto la prima e non capisco la trama


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dellà, siamo alla seconda parte e io, sfiga, non ho letto la prima e non capisco la trama


si ho visto, ho pure risposto


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè ma tu ami il rischio vero!!!!!!!!


Dici che rischio il ban d'ufficio?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dici che rischio il ban d'ufficio?



sarebbe abuso di potere :mexican:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2014)

Se vi dovesse capitare di incontrare la FIRST, ditele da parte mia che ......................

chiaro?


buona serata a chiunque.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Se vi dovesse capitare di incontrare la FIRST, ditele da parte mia che ......................
> 
> chiaro?
> 
> ...


ok caro


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Fiammetta, nel caso, considerando le minacce a cui siamo sottoposti e le restrizioni verbali a cui andremo indubbiamente incontro, di passo in pm il mio contatto Fb, così potremo sempre chiacchierare, indisturbati.
> 
> *First, stta, questo tuo doppio gioco, inizia ad infastidirmi.*


*
*eehhh ? :singleeye: ma chi è ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Pensa, invece, se annettessero La Spezia nella provincia di Pisa... :carneval:


Ma tu dolcissima lol vuoi essere bannata entro stasera ? :carneval: perché quando arriva il proprietario dei lanciafiamme a leggere Pisa ci diventa Blu dalla rabbia :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da oggi curo tutte le tue nuove amicizie SALLO


Ah diceva a te con  quel nome incomprensibile :singleeye: si Lui ci ha già dato la cura olio di ricino :singleeye::carnevalps devo andare a truccarmi in bagno :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate... sapete chi è che sta postando un brutto romanzo a puntate?


Ma chi quella della prima parte che doveva postare la seconda ? Ha postato ? :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi quella della prima parte che doveva postare la seconda ? Ha postato ? :carneval:


Flambette, ce lo dovresti da sapè: la fortuna è cieca... ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo.


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu dolcissima lol vuoi essere bannata entro stasera ? :carneval: perché quando arriva il proprietario dei lanciafiamme a leggere Pisa ci diventa Blu dalla rabbia :carneval:


Dici? Ma una utente dolce e ingenua (edit: educanda cit. JB) dà colore e varietà al forum, no? 
Chissà come sarebbe avere un admin blu... :carneval:
E speriamo che il lancafiamme sia scarico... :singleeye:



Simy ha detto:


> sarebbe abuso di potere :mexican:


Ecco. Poche parole, ma sempre buone! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dici? Ma una utente dolce e ingenua (edit: educanda cit. JB) dà colore e varietà al forum, no?
> Chissà come sarebbe avere un admin blu... :carneval:
> E speriamo che il lancafiamme sia scarico... :singleeye:
> 
> ...


E se no potrebbe anche andar bene un admin scarico ed un lanciafiamme blu ... Il blu va bene su tutto peraltro ..come il nero che sfina e il bianco che fa molto Elegance


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E se no potrebbe anche andar bene un admin scarico ed un lanciafiamme blu ... Il blu va bene su tutto peraltro ..come il nero che sfina e il bianco che fa molto Elegance


:risata::risata::risata:

Un admin scarico... oddio, povero admin...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> Un admin scarico... oddio, povero admin...


Tanto per ora non si è visto secondo me è impegnato e quando rientra qui mi dileguo


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tanto per ora non si è visto secondo me è impegnato e quando rientra qui mi dileguo


Mi dileguo anche io... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mancavi tu....
> Io non dico nulla. Nel caso non riusciate più a loggarvi a questo forum sappiate che c'è una motivazione


Oddio, nel caso dovesse succedere, ci sono sempre io eeeehhhhhh..........................PAGANDO, si ottiene tutto 



Perply.....poi dividiamo


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oddio, nel caso dovesse succedere, ci sono sempre io eeeehhhhhh..........................PAGANDO, si ottiene tutto
> 
> 
> 
> Perply.....poi dividiamo


Come pagando ? :singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come pagando ? :singleeye:


We are not smacchiating the leopards here.

Se perplesso banna, voi pagare Tubino, e poi voi rientra.....se voi non paga.......peggio pe voi


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> We are not smacchiating the leopards here.
> 
> Se perplesso banna, voi pagare Tubino, e poi voi rientra.....se voi non paga.......peggio pe voi


You are paraculen :mrgreen: Understand? :mrgreen: Io tubino solo nero con sandali abbinati tacco 12 ...please :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> You are paraculen :mrgreen: Understand? :mrgreen: Io tubino solo nero con sandali abbinati tacco 12 ...please :mrgreen::rotfl:


Paraculo ? Muà ?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Paraculo ? Muà ?


 toi toi ....  Claire vien ici a voir tubaren qu'il Fait!!!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> toi toi ....  Claire vien ici a voir tubaren qu'il Fait!!!


Dovesse arrivare tu fai la vaga, assumi un'aria tipo una che si trovava a passare qui per caso


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dovesse arrivare tu fai la vaga, assumi un'aria tipo una che si trovava a passare qui per caso


Ma ti pare ?! Faccio la vaga in tubino p) nero e tacco 12 ? ok clairette son qui per caso ..cerco il gatto che è scappato  ciao tubino .. Ah si se arriva il perpli digli che lui vive in Liguria .. La geografia non è un'opinione :carneval::rotfl:chissà se domani mi loggo ?!?!:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> toi toi ....  Claire vien ici a voir tubaren qu'il Fait!!!





Tubarao ha detto:


> Dovesse arrivare tu fai la vaga, assumi un'aria tipo una che si trovava a passare qui per caso


je vous ve corc, SALL-le-vous

:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2014)

*Ho letto*

Vi ricordo che la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> je vous ve corc, SALL-le-vous
> 
> :mrgreen:


Corc mi sfugge  ci penso  stanotte :singleeye:notte :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vi ricordo che la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo


Ah ma io lo so che Perugia è in Umbria :mrgreen:ciao admin bello notte ( vado a far la doccia ed a nanna) :mrgreen:  Comunque io di freddo gradisco il the' di solito :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vi ricordo che la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo



buonasera esimio 
tutto bene?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vi ricordo che la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo


Qui tocca mettere qualche regola in più Perply. Queste s'allargano troppo. Poi lo sai come finisce no........basta un attimo e ci si ritrova col cerino in mano un trave da un'altra parte.......

Da domani facciamo che il primo post giornaliero di ogni utente deve essere un deferente e fantozziano saluto ai due admin.....altrimenti....BAN

Questo forum non è un albergo


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2014)

*un filo stanco ma bene,grazie*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> buonasera esimio
> tutto bene?


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qui tocca mettere qualche regola in più Perply. Queste s'allargano troppo. Poi lo sai come finisce no........basta un attimo e ci si ritrova col cerino in mano un trave da un'altra parte.......
> 
> Da domani facciamo che il primo post giornaliero di ogni utente deve essere un deferente e fantozziano saluto ai due admin.....altrimenti....BAN
> 
> Questo forum non è un albergo



nah,niente di fantozziano.     si carica le indisciplinate sul primo treno per la Carnia e via di striglia ai muli per i prossimi 18 mesi


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah,niente di fantozziano.     si carica le indisciplinate sul primo treno per la Carnia e via di striglia ai muli per i prossimi 18 mesi


Per Fantozziano intendevo nello stile d'inginocchiarsi davanti al bronzo della mamma del mega direttore galattico.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah,niente di fantozziano.     si carica le  indisciplinate sul primo treno per la Carnia e via di striglia ai muli  per i prossimi 18 mesi





Tubarao ha detto:


> Per Fantozziano intendevo nello stile d'inginocchiarsi davanti al bronzo della mamma del mega direttore galattico.


Voi ancora non lo sapete, ma questo sito sarà mio...:diavoletto:


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah,niente di fantozziano.     si carica le indisciplinate sul primo treno per la Carnia e via di striglia ai muli per i prossimi 18 mesi


Prima ci dovete acchiappare...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah,niente di fantozziano.     si carica le indisciplinate sul primo treno per la Carnia e via di striglia ai muli per i prossimi 18 mesi





Tubarao ha detto:


> Per Fantozziano intendevo nello stile d'inginocchiarsi davanti al bronzo della mamma del mega direttore galattico.


allora perpli le hai preparate le valigie per venire con me a strigliare i muli ? :mrgreen: Tuba può portare una statua a piacere sulle spalle basta sia pesante :mrgreen: Tutti insieme appassionatamente in Carnia :mrgreen: via aspetto  venite a prendermi  buongiorno a tutti :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2014)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> nah,niente di fantozziano.     si carica le indisciplinate sul primo treno per la Carnia e via di striglia ai muli per i prossimi 18 mesi


Sai,io e te abbiamo qualcosa in comune:una bella mente criminale che abbiamo imparato a gestire nel migliore dei modi,ci hanno salvato i principi caro collega....!


----------



## Lui (20 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vi ricordo che la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo


ma va cucrchiti, va. 

sono anche stato benevolo.


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

*Salutatemi Ultimo*

Ciao FACOCERO


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ciao FACOCERO



Ciao amico mio!


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2014)

Chi fu? successi nautra minchiata oggi annunca tuttu filau co versu giustu?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2014)

A volte sei davvero incomprensibile pure a me 

Comunque va tutto bene, a meraviglia. sto rileggendo uno dei tanti libri che avevo conservato. 

30 Duke Street di Arthur Conan Doyle.


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte sei davvero incomprensibile pure a me
> 
> Comunque va tutto bene, a meraviglia. sto rileggendo uno dei tanti libri che avevo conservato.
> 
> 30 Duke Street di Arthur Conan Doyle.


io ho finito ieri il manuale delle giovani marmotte. 

ho imparato a costruire una tenda catanese.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> io ho finito ieri il manuale delle giovani marmotte.
> 
> ho imparato a costruire una *tenda catanese*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sssssssssiocco!
baciami!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> io ho finito ieri il manuale delle giovani marmotte.
> 
> ho imparato a costruire una tenda catanese.



E tu solo quella catanese potevi avere, purpo che non sei altro.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sssssssssiocco!
> baciami!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


ehm...


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


che t'immischi in faccende che non ti riguardano?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che t'immischi in faccende che non ti riguardano?


bravo Perply, diglielo!


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2014)

pugno di froci e di puttanone, come state?

minchia vi siete offese? è affettusuoso.

in ogni caso, trombate? 

io no, da tempo, non ricordo più come si fa.


cosa è successo nel frattempo? liti, amori, restrizioni, BAN, dite dite.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> pugno di froci e di puttanone, come state?
> 
> minchia vi siete offese? è affettusuoso.
> 
> ...


Ciao tesoro bello
Baci baci baci


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> pugno di froci e di puttanone, come state?
> 
> minchia vi siete offese? è affettusuoso.
> 
> ...



Talia cu c'è...! 


Stamu buonu compà? 

Viri ca po capitari ca m'attrovu nnè to banni. si capita è picchì partecipo a delle gare, ti telefono e tu fazzu sapiri se capita?


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> pugno di froci e di puttanone, come state?
> 
> minchia vi siete offese? è affettusuoso.
> 
> ...


Mah, le solite cose: flame, multinick, new entry e un gradito ritorno...

E tu come stai? Sesso a parte...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah, le solite cose: flame, multinick, new entry e un gradito ritorno...
> 
> E tu come stai? Sesso a parte...



Ciao loluzza, chi è rientrato?


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao loluzza, chi è rientrato?


Ciao Ultimino!
Come va col cucciolo nuovo?
E' "nessuno", un nuovo utente che era vecchio e molti vecchi utenti sono contenti...


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talia cu c'è...!
> 
> 
> Stamu buonu compà?
> ...



Minchiaaaaa ... cammurria ... m'ha beniri a scassari i gabbassisi finu a mè casa? 

portimi i paneddi e na cassata ri ricotta se no to pò sunnari i veniri ca. 

ma chi gara fai, ro bigattinu?


p.s. prciso: i paneddi portili cruri ca poi te friu io.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimino!
> Come va col cucciolo nuovo?
> E' "nessuno", un nuovo utente che era vecchio e molti vecchi utenti sono contenti...


nessuno? ma mi prendi in giro? ( :smile: ) 

Comunque, benvenuto signor nessuno. Tra Ultimo e nessuno vedi che nasce. ( tradotto dal siciliano non fate i maliziosi e depravati) 


Segue tutto con gli occhietti, vocalizza e grida che viene la voglia di baciarselo tutto.  
Sta diventando impossibile mangiare con lui vicino .( di nascosto gli ho fatto assaggiare qualcosina, tipo la nutella, acqua in bocca ehh! ) 







Lui ha detto:


> Minchiaaaaa ... cammurria ... m'ha beniri a scassari i gabbassisi finu a mè casa?
> 
> portimi i paneddi e na cassata ri ricotta se no to pò sunnari i veniri ca.
> 
> ...



Secunnu tia iu facìa comu facisti tu? buonu mi canusci. tranquillu a ricotta frisca a puortu iu.


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2014)

Farfy, amore, ti sei sbarazzata del resto oppure il  ... coso continua ancora a credere ...


ahahahah che sciocco che è!


la Caciotta è viva o l'avete mangiata alla piastra e le polpette di Sbri continuano a dare scandalo?


ho sentito parlare di un tizio che ha ceduto parte della sua cosa ad un'altro uomo: è percaso Oscuro?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Farfy, amore, ti sei sbarazzata del resto oppure il  ... coso continua ancora a credere ...
> 
> 
> ahahahah che sciocco che è!
> ...


sono viva!!! un po affumicata ma viva


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sono viva!!! un po affumicata ma viva


Ciao bedda, come va?

qaundo verrai nella tua terra, vienimi a trovare, ti faccio assagiare una cosa buonissssssiiiiiiimmmaaaaaaa.


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> nessuno? ma mi prendi in giro? ( :smile: )
> 
> Comunque, benvenuto signor nessuno. Tra Ultimo e nessuno vedi che nasce. ( tradotto dal siciliano non fate i maliziosi e depravati)
> 
> ...


:smile:

Dagli un :bacissimo: da parte mia! :smile:

La nutella!?!?!?! :ira:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Dagli un :bacissimo: da parte mia! :smile:
> 
> La nutella!?!?!?! :ira:



Certo, gli darò un bacione da parte tua, avoja se me lo spupazzo tutto cogliendo un'altra occasione.

Perchè la nutella no? solo un pizzico, poco poco, la punta invisibile del cucchiaino.... ma sai che quando non gliene do più, GRIDA!  madò che voce!


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, gli darò un bacione da parte tua, avoja se me lo spupazzo tutto cogliendo un'altra occasione.
> 
> Perchè la nutella no? solo un pizzico, poco poco, la punta invisibile del cucchiaino.... ma sai che quando non gliene do più, GRIDA!  madò che voce!


Ultimo, noooo! Che delusione! 
E io che credevo che tu fossi un padre fichissimo!!!
Ecco, sono la solita ingenua...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ciao bedda, come va?
> 
> qaundo verrai nella tua terra, vienimi a trovare, ti faccio assagiare una cosa buonissssssiiiiiiimmmaaaaaaa.


*Porco.*​


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ultimo, noooo! Che delusione!
> E io che credevo che tu fossi un padre fichissimo!!!
> Ecco, sono la solita ingenua...



:bleble:


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bleble:


Buongiorno! 

E fai sparire la nutella!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> E fai sparire la nutella!



Buongiorno bellissima e dotta lolluzza.


E' un invito che gradisco almeno quanto mio figlio. :sorriso:

Serio. Tesoro lo so che gli fa male, so che lo zucchero ad esempio .. e bla bla bla...

Però vedi Lolapal sono un padre molto ansioso, troppo. Spero di non farlo trapelare ai figli, lo spero davvero. La nutella o qualsiasi altra cosa credimi gli viene data, ma è come se non gli venisse data, se lo faccio è perchè appunto il mio cervello bacato e ansioso( non c'è rimedio) mi portano a...... madò come te lo spiego? A fargli assaggiare qualcosina per vedere eventuali reazioni.

Già so a priori ad esempio, che, nel momento in cui dovrò svezzarlo, sarò io a doverlo fare, solo ed esclusivamente io, ho paura di qualsiasi cosa, "di qualsiasi cosa" e voglio essere presente. 


Dai lolluzza perdonami per la nutella. :bacio:


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno bellissima e dotta lolluzza.
> 
> 
> E' un invito che gradisco almeno quanto mio figlio. :sorriso:
> ...


Io non porto rancore, e cerco di accettare le persone così come sono, quindi ti perdono. 

Seriamente, capisco perfettamente "l'ansia paterna", che è anche un modo, a mio modesto avviso, di costruire quel rapporto con i figli da parte dei padri che hanno il "limite" di non aver avuto quel legame fisico che hanno avuto le madri.
Però, in generale, essendo noi gli adulti della situazione, dovremmo cercare di combattere certi meccanismi e cercare di dare a figli il meglio, anche se questo meglio, nell'immediato, è una cosa che "non accontenta".

Io Figlia l'ho svezzata aiutandomi con un manuale di svezzamento vegetariano. Non che io sia vegetariana o che, le proteine animali le ho inserite, seguendo anche quello che diceva il pediatra. Da questo manuale ho preso un consiglio fondamentale: il latte, soprattutto quello materno, è molto dolce; spesso i bambini rifiutano le pappe con le farine perché il gusto è troppo diverso; mettere un pochino di miele aiuta a superare questo empasse e a inserire piano piano i nuovi sapori nel palato del cucciolo.

Il bellissima lo incasso volentieri... :lipstick:

Per il resto... sono sempre stata un topo di biblioteca...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

scusate spettabili sceriffi ...non è che per sbaglio mi avete eliminato la pi che non trovo più passante e president?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, gli darò un bacione da parte tua, avoja se me lo spupazzo tutto cogliendo un'altra occasione.
> 
> Perchè la nutella no? solo un pizzico, poco poco, la punta invisibile del cucchiaino.... ma sai che quando non gliene do più, GRIDA!  madò che voce!


Se gli dai la nutella adesso può sviluppare un'intolleranza al cacao che si può trasformare in allergia per il resto della vita. Non si devono assolutamente dare uovo, cioccolata, fragole e crostacei sotto l'anno.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se gli dai la nutella adesso può sviluppare un'intolleranza al cacao che si può trasformare in allergia per il resto della vita. Non si devono assolutamente dare uovo, cioccolata, fragole e crostacei sotto l'anno.



Sembrerà strano lo so, ma lo so. :mrgreen: E' il terzo figlio sorellina.. E poi credimi è soltanto il sapore, solo il sapore e mica sto parlando che gli do la nutella tutti i giorni, è capitato soltanto due volte, e ripeto soltanto il sapore. hai presente la grandezza di questa lettera ---> 0 , ecco questa è la nutella che gli ho dato. Dici che creerà problemi?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate spettabili sceriffi ...non è che per sbaglio mi avete eliminato la pi che non trovo più passante e president?


Come lettera p ho pensato alcune volte a Passante, manca come persona, dell'altra p ...1..2...3...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sembrerà strano lo so, ma lo so. :mrgreen: E' il terzo figlio sorellina.. E poi credimi è soltanto il sapore, solo il sapore e mica sto parlando che gli do la nutella tutti i giorni, è capitato soltanto due volte, e ripeto soltanto il sapore. hai presente la grandezza di questa lettera ---> 0 , ecco questa è la nutella che gli ho dato. Dici che creerà problemi?


durante lo svezzamento mi chiamavano Torquemada. Ma la mia pediatra mi adorava. Non sorrido che ho mal di gola. Tanto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

ma perché dargliela...ne può fare a meno ed è meglio così





Ultimo ha detto:


> Sembrerà strano lo so, ma lo so. :mrgreen: E' il terzo figlio sorellina.. E poi credimi è soltanto il sapore, solo il sapore e mica sto parlando che gli do la nutella tutti i giorni, è capitato soltanto due volte, e ripeto soltanto il sapore. hai presente la grandezza di questa lettera ---> 0 , ecco questa è la nutella che gli ho dato. Dici che creerà problemi?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> durante lo svezzamento mi chiamavano Torquemada. Ma la mia pediatra mi adorava. Non sorrido che ho mal di gola. Tanto.



Sei colpevole di avermi fatto aprire wikipedia, pentiti e quando parli con me evita di citare chicchessia.. beddamatrii. Ti do soltanto un'eccezione, puoi citare cuochi, si i cuochi si, quelli assolutamente si..! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché dargliela...ne può fare a meno ed è meglio così



Perchè sono un padre che ama suo figlio, sbagliando lo so perchè questo non è amare, ma sono imperfetto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

guarda che lo ami  meglio se  non gli dai paciughi


Ultimo ha detto:


> *Perchè sono un padre che ama suo figlio*, sbagliando lo so perchè questo non è amare, ma sono imperfetto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che lo ami  meglio se  non gli dai paciughi



Ma la sai una cosa? OKKKK! non darò più la nutella a mio figlio..! però appena diventa grande gli racconto tutto, Minerva, Sbriciolata e Lolapal colpevoli di non averti dato più la nutella..! 

Che ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità se nel futuro si sentirà bussare alla propria porta stia allerta e pensi alla storia della nutella.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma la sai una cosa? OKKKK! non darò più la nutella a mio figlio..! però appena diventa grande gli racconto tutto, Minerva, Sbriciolata e Lolapal colpevoli di non averti dato più la nutella..!
> 
> Che ognuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità *se nel futuro si sentirà bussare alla propria porta stia allerta e pensi alla storia della nutella*.


:scared:

Ci si sacrifica volentieri per il bene delle nuove generazioni!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Ci si sacrifica volentieri per il bene delle nuove generazioni!



Vi odio, mi state facendo sentire colpevole. mariaaaaa ma chi mi ci porta a parlare ammia. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate spettabili sceriffi ...non è che per sbaglio mi avete eliminato la pi che non trovo più passante e president?


Neanche io e mi dispiace per entrambi


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate spettabili sceriffi ...non è che per sbaglio mi avete eliminato la pi che non trovo più passante e president?


di President abbiamo effettivamente perso ogni traccia,ma ci sono ancora entrambi


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

*Peperoni*

Forse l'ho già scritta, forse no.


Per tre peperoni: 400 gr di tritato di vitello, mollica circa un bicchiere da "nutella", pinoli e uvetta, pezzettini di tuma, una manciata di asparagi il tipo non ha importanza ma meglio quelli poco amari e fini, olio mezzo bicchiere da "nutella" va bene, sale q.b e se volete un nodo di salsiccia da aggiungere al tritato non guasta. Amalgamate il tutto riempite i peperoni e infornate, il tempo di cottura è.. bohh..! vedete voi ad occhio come faccio io. 

Inconvenienti: è una bomba esplosiva per chi non ha uno stomaco di ferro, consiglio di spellarli appena cotti e di aspettare che diventino tiepidi per gustarne meglio il sapore.

Vino, come al solito quello che avete a casa va bene. :carneval:


----------



## Lui (4 Aprile 2014)

vi sembra un posto giusto su cui chiacchierare di nutella?

cioè, siete su terra terra, qui la nutella la si adopera per altro, non per mangiarla.


ma voi questo lo sapete già: BUONGUSTAIE.


un buon vichend a tutti.


ULTIMO ... IARRUSU.


bai bai.


farf, ci vediamo al solito posto e sappi che non ho intenzione di aspettare troppo, come la volta scorsa. Sii puntuale.

a dopo, monamur.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> vi sembra un posto giusto su cui chiacchierare di nutella?
> 
> cioè, siete su terra terra, qui la nutella la si adopera per altro, non per mangiarla.
> 
> ...


Arriiiiivooooo


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Che fine avete fatto tutti? 


non vi sento da tempo, spero siate diventati ricchi in tutti i sensi.


verrò a scassarvi le palle di tanto in tanto.

buona settimana.


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

leggo con piacere che non siete cambiati affatto, anzi state proprio migliorando, gli insulti ormai sono roba da "provincialotti", andate ben sul pesante.


Auguri. 


povere Perpli, quanto da fare ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> leggo con piacere che non siete cambiati affatto, anzi state proprio migliorando, gli insulti ormai sono roba da "provincialotti", andate ben sul pesante.
> 
> 
> Auguri.
> ...


Ma vada via i ciapet.... cu parrò m'arricriò ..... tanto la gatta va al "lardo" che ci lascia lo zampino... mi lassi u catu r'avanti a puorta... niente nuova buona nuova.... ad muzum.. ad minchiam.. ad cazzum.


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Semper ugualis. 


nun si capisci na mazza, tradotto.




bedduuuuuuu, anzi, bidduniiiiiii, ma com'è, sempri modda e misa ri lato oppuru attisò?


chi mi cunti? u viri, a primu scruscio ri campana passu i cà a bungiarivi i gabbasisi. 

tutto bene spero. Tà cumpari è ancora a scassarici a minchia o capiu antifuna.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Semper ugualis.
> 
> 
> nun si capisci na mazza, tradotto.
> ...




un cancia nianti, cu nasci tunnu un mori quadratu.

Anzi ta pozzu riri na cuosa? chiossà chi va, minnaddugnu ca paruoli ca mi furono dette per ripigliarmi vennu ora ritti senza ca nuddu parra. tipu ca u contuzzu sta ca rintra sulu pi ficcari. cuosa ca unnè viera, ma puru ca fussi viera su cazi so ca ci metti a faccia ca rintra e un s'ammuccia come chiddi ca c'hannu l'amanti e un lu ricinu.

Poi se vuoi parliamo al cellulare ca ti fazu capiri iu comu iocanu ca rintra.


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Clà, FUTTATINNI.

sai che questa lontananza "forzata" dal sito m'ha fatto bene? pensa che non riuscire più ad insultare nessuno, neanche a JB, insultare bonariamente, s'intende? 


Certo che il DDD che hai aperto sulle commesse (3) si sempri u solitu.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, FUTTATINNI.
> 
> sai che questa lontananza "forzata" dal sito m'ha fatto bene? pensa che non riuscire più ad insultare nessuno, neanche a JB, insultare bonariamente, s'intende?
> 
> ...


infatti! sempre il solito


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Bedda, tresor, ancora con i pantaloni lunghi, il costume mai? 

Mi sono sempre chiesto come mai nei tuoi avatar c'è sempre uno che ti viene dietro.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> cu nasci tunnu un mori...


...pisci spata...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> ...pisci spata...


aòò accui ahh! accuiiii..... mariaaaa tinitimiiii tinitimiiiiii


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> ...pisci spata...


Scusi, signorina, lei chi è?

 si presenti:
età
altezza
misure
gusti, anche solo i più particolari

grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Bedda, tresor, ancora con i pantaloni lunghi, il costume mai?
> 
> Mi sono sempre chiesto come mai nei tuoi avatar c'è sempre uno che ti viene dietro.



minchia sei un porco. madò sei un porco davveroo, ma quantu avi ca un la ciari ahh!? a me figghia si ci piaci a picurina attia chi ciolla t'interessa ah!!? 


Viri i calariti i cuorna e vola basso cu me figghia o ti pi quantu è vieru ca è me figghia ti scippu i canarini.


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Clà, fui in Paleimmo, ma sapiennu ca u travaggju ti leva la vita, nun mi vosi firmari. 'n sia mai ca ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Scusi, signorina, lei chi è?
> 
> si presenti:
> età
> ...



Un ta runa, levaci manu,* porco*


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un ta runa, levaci manu,* porco*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un ta runa, levaci manu,* porco*


tu chi minchia ni sai, unnè ca rissi ri no a tia a diri ri no puru a mia. 

semu i stissi? NO.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu chi minchia ni sai, unnè ca rissi ri no a tia a diri ri no puru a mia.
> 
> semu i stissi? NO.



bhe compà scrivennu ca un semu io stissi, ci po livari totalmente i tienni .


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Lo hai letto il post di Palermo? Comunque nun è veru, se avissi passari, figurati se nun vinissi a scassariti u ...


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *Scusi, signorina, lei chi è?*
> 
> si presenti:
> età
> ...


Un nuovo acquisto di questo bel posto...

Sul resto:
25enne, bionda, alta 1.75, taglia 40 con terza di poppe...mistress in carriera come gusti particolari...
Per altre informazioni chiamare il mio psicologo e chiedere della bugiarda patologica!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Scusi, signorina, lei chi è?
> 
> si presenti:
> età
> ...


Un uomo


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un nuovo acquisto di questo bel posto...
> 
> Sul resto:
> 25enne, bionda, alta 1.75, taglia 40 con terza di poppe...mistress in carriera come gusti particolari...
> Per altre informazioni chiamare il mio psicologo e chiedere della bugiarda patologica!



Fallo sbavare  vediamo se riesce a raggiungere i 6 cm di cui si vanta... 


Ti ricordo nicka che togliere i calli costa una cifra. poche parole eh! m credo tu mi abbia capito.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un uomo


Certo che farmi saltare così le coperture...:incazzato:


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un nuovo acquisto di questo bel posto...
> 
> Sul resto:
> 25enne, bionda, alta 1.75, taglia 40 con terza di poppe...mistress in carriera come gusti particolari...
> Per altre informazioni chiamare il mio psicologo e chiedere della bugiarda patologica!


Nicka, sai, Ultimo è geloso, non si capacità delle mie innumerevoli donne, quindi ... 

Ti parlerà sempre male di me, potrei scommeterci. 

insomma, sei una bella signorinella. 

Non hai detto se sei depilata, è un importante dettaglio, fa spesso la differenza.

Raccontami altro di te.


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un uomo


sempre al momento giusto nel posto sbagliato


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Nicka, sai, Ultimo è geloso, non si capacità delle mie innumerevoli donne, quindi ...
> 
> Ti parlerà sempre male di me, potrei scommeterci.
> 
> ...


Sul mio lungo e snello corpo non cresce un solo pelo!

A domande rispondo in genere...raccontar di me non mi è semplice!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Nicka, sai, Ultimo è geloso, non si capacità delle mie innumerevoli donne, quindi ...
> 
> Ti parlerà sempre male di me, potrei scommeterci.
> 
> ...


*
*

Mi stai facendo vergognare..... sono serio.... mi sto. vergognando. di. essere.come.te.siciliano.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Sul mio lungo e snello corpo non cresce un solo pelo!*
> 
> A domande rispondo in genere...raccontar di me non mi è semplice!



 maria mi sto muto va. 

Compà viri ca chista l'avi loongu e depilatu, accura o culu ah.!


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul mio lungo e snello corpo non cresce un solo pelo!
> 
> A domande rispondo in genere...raccontar di me non mi è semplice!


allora ti passo alcune domande specifiche:
tacco?
gonna o pantalone?
camicia sbottonata 4 bottone?
calze autoreggenti?
trucco?
dimmi dimmi


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> maria mi sto muto va.
> 
> Compà viri ca chista l'avi loongu e depilatu, accura o culu ah.!


:carneval::carneval::carneval:

:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> maria mi sto muto va.
> 
> Compà viri ca chista l'avi loongu e depilatu, accura o culu ah.!


aVVolte sono tentato, sai com'è, l'età.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> allora ti passo alcune domande specifiche:
> tacco?
> gonna o pantalone?
> camicia sbottonata 4 bottone?
> ...


.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> allora ti passo alcune domande specifiche:
> tacco?
> gonna o pantalone?
> camicia sbottonata 4 bottone?
> ...


1) 12, sempre e solo 12
2) gonna, il pantalone è da uomo e io non sono uomo...
3) non s'è capito
4) sempre
5) naturale, ma in occasioni speciali calco di più, ma non esco di casa senza trucco, mai...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> aVVolte sono tentato, sai com'è, l'età.



Finalmente ti sei rivelato. menomale va, almeno riuscirai a tranquillizzarti. Bravo il comparuzzo beddu miu.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 1) 12, sempre e solo 12
> 2) gonna, il pantalone è da uomo e io non sono uomo...
> 3) non s'è capito
> 4) sempre
> *5) naturale, ma in occasioni speciali calco di più, ma non esco di casa senza trucco, mai...*


*


*Anche normalmente o soltanto quando metti il costume? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 1) 12, sempre e solo 12
> 2) gonna, il pantalone è da uomo e io non sono uomo...
> 3) *non s'è capito*
> 4) sempre
> 5) naturale, ma in occasioni speciali calco di più, ma non esco di casa senza trucco, mai...


Quando indossi la camicia, vista la misura delle tette, la sbottoni sino al secondo, terzo o quarto bottone, cioè lasci intravedere l'intimo, ammesso che tu ne faccia uso?

a proposito di intimo, culotte, brasiliano, altro?


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]Anche normalmente o soltanto quando metti il costume? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Col costume c'è il trucco waterproof, sai com'è...al mare...l'acqua...


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Quando indossi la camicia, vista la misura delle tette, la sbottoni sino al secondo, terzo o quarto bottone, cioè lasci intravedere l'intimo, ammesso che tu ne faccia uso?
> 
> a proposito di intimo, culotte, brasiliano, altro?


Sì, lascio intravedere...

Sotto niente, si vede il segno e non mi piace...


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Cla, attualmente sono sommerso dalle donne, non so più come dividermi. ti passo qualcuna? Tu come sei messo?


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, lascio intravedere...
> 
> Sotto niente, si vede il segno e non mi piace...


Inizi a piacermi. Dove vivi, non si sa mai passo dalle tue parti, sai com'è...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lassa iri compà, eventualmente ci mandiamo le foto. Se ti piace qualcuna di quelle mie mu rici, e siddu mi piaci qualcuna di quelle tue ammia, tu ricu,ok ? 

Acqua in bocca eh, viri ca scrissi "acqua".


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Inizi a piacermi. Dove vivi, non si sa mai passo dalle tue parti, sai com'è...



sei stonato, già ci u rissi comè, 6 cm chidda to, longa e depilata chidda so.


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Inizi a piacermi. Dove vivi, non si sa mai passo dalle tue parti, sai com'è...


Vivo dove abito, per il resto mi sposto!

Dovesse servire...


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sei stonato, già ci u rissi comè, 6 cm chidda to, longa e depilata chidda so.


Faccio pratica, sai com'è.

A casa? tutto a posto? u nico l'ave chiù ranni ra tò?


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vivo dove abito, per il resto mi sposto!
> 
> Dovesse servire...


si, chissà, oggi o domani un concorso.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Faccio pratica, sai com'è.
> 
> A casa? tutto a posto? u nico l'ave chiù ranni ra tò?



si strunzu, sai che se mi nomini il piccolo divento dolce e ti aiuto con nicka. stardo sei..!

E' duciiiiiiii cumincia a parrari, a taliari a ghiccari vuci.. e si, puru aravilla chiu longa ra mia..!


----------



## Lui (14 Aprile 2014)

E' stato un piacere passare. Questo posto senza di me è un mortorio.

forse domani o dopodomani, chissà, statemi bene.


ciao ciao.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Che fine avete fatto tutti?
> 
> 
> non vi sento da tempo, spero siate diventati ricchi in tutti i sensi.
> ...


Ricchi  e poveri direi ciao :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Terra terra.... ormai questo treddì viene usato per qualsiasi cosa, e meno maleee!


Comunque circa un mese fa un meccanico mi dice: Signor Ultimo..! minchia lei ha una spesata di circa 500 euro...! 


Il signor Ultimo pensa senza parlare "hai ragione a dire minchia...! e minchia per un cuscinetto della ruota posteriore che non riesci a togliere devo cambiare a entrambe le ruote tutto il malloppone ( non quello di oscuro) compreso i dischi e bla bla.. e minchia davvero ehh! 

"In pratica il cuscinetto costa 100 euro ma non riesce a toglierlo"

Cosa pensa il signor ultimo? Pensa e dice: vabbè ci cammino col cuscinetto rotto, tanto è solo il rumore che da fastidio, e poi il signor Ultimo pensa anche: uhmmm non facciamo che il meccanico vuole farmi il culo?


A distanza di circa un mese il signor Ultimo si rivolge ad un altro meccanico che con la spesata di 140 euro risolve il caso. elementare watson!


Minchia.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Aprile 2014)

*Compà*

Spero domani di poterti telefonare e farti gli auguri a viva voce.

Domani ci sarà il battesimo di mio figlio, troverò il tempo di telefonarti. se non dovesse succedere per un motivo X auguri caro amico mio. Buone festività 


A tutti Auguri....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Aprile 2014)

Buon ponte e festività


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

buongiorno....
il caffè lo avete già preso? :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno....
> il caffè lo avete già preso? :smile:


ma, gurda... da quello che ho letto stamattina meglio se di caffè qua ne circola meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, gurda... da quello che ho letto stamattina meglio se di caffè qua ne circola meno.


Salve !!!:carneval: Che mi sono persa ?


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma, gurda... da quello che ho letto stamattina meglio se di caffè qua ne circola meno.


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

oggi mi sembrate moscetti....


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> oggi mi sembrate moscetti....


E' il tempo...fa schifo...


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' il tempo...fa schifo...


già, il tempo fa veramente schifo


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> già, il tempo fa veramente schifo


Quindi dato che fa schifo e io ho appena finito di pranzare una crema di caffè la gradisco! :mexican:

Fare un espresso, prendere panna montata, mischiare i due ingredienti e mangiare la pappetta che viene fuori! 

Mi è venuta voglia del dolcino...


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi dato che fa schifo e io ho appena finito di pranzare una crema di caffè la gradisco! :mexican:
> 
> Fare un espresso, prendere panna montata, mischiare i due ingredienti e mangiare la pappetta che viene fuori!
> 
> Mi è venuta voglia del dolcino... View attachment 8527


io il dolcino me lo sono appena preso
un ovetto al cioccolato fondente :smile:

però la tua pappetta non mi fa impazzire... preferisco prendere un po di panna con il cucchiaino e immergerla nel caffè


----------



## Nicka (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io il dolcino me lo sono appena preso
> un ovetto al cioccolato fondente :smile:
> 
> però la tua pappetta non mi fa impazzire... preferisco prendere un po di panna con il cucchiaino e immergerla nel caffè


Vabbè, ho un budino al cioccolato di quelli che si dà ai nonnini in casa di riposo...:rotfl: mi mangio quello!! :mrgreen:

Eh, a me la pappetta piace invece...
Ma anche la panna immersa come dici tu...


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ho un budino al cioccolato di quelli che si dà ai nonnini in casa di riposo...:rotfl: mi mangio quello!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Eh, a me la pappetta piace invece...
> Ma *anche la panna immersa come dici tu*...


:up:


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> oggi mi sembrate moscetti....


e anche molto assenti.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Salve !!!:carneval: Che mi sono persa ?


no, ero io che dovevo recuperare i post dei giorni scorsi...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

C'è gente che ha saltato il pranzo...


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'è gente che ha saltato il pranzo...


per fare cosa? :festa:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> per fare cosa? :festa:


Lavorare.....


Antipatico


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'è gente che ha saltato il pranzo...


pure io. Bonus per la prova costume.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io. Bonus per la prova costume.


Anni che non mi pongo il problema della prova costume...


Ma sabato hai fatto le polpette con le candeline?


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Lavorare.....
> *
> 
> Antipatico


see see see see see see see see see see see..................see


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anni che non mi pongo il problema della prova costume...
> 
> 
> Ma sabato hai fatto le polpette con le candeline?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Morbide anche,  che vista l'età la dentatura non è più quella di una volta







Scommetto che hai smesso di ridere


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Morbide anche, che vista l'età la dentatura non è più quella di una volta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, non ho smesso di ridere, perchè mostro 30.000€ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> no, non ho smesso di ridere, perchè mostro 30.000€ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
auguri in ritardo Gas, non ero sul forum da giovedì e non sapevo, un bacione!


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> auguri in ritardo Gas, non ero sul forum da giovedì e non sapevo, un bacione!


grazie....
sei la prima che me li fa


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Aprile 2014)

Auguri anche da parte mia!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> grazie....
> sei la prima che me li fa


Senza parole


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, ero io che dovevo recuperare i post dei giorni scorsi...


Ah si capisco :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> grazie....
> sei la prima che me li fa



Gas, auguri....! se hai fatto il compleanno, altrimenti ritiro gli auguri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza parole


fa sempre così, lo so...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2014)

*Inutile aprire un treddì*

Qualche giorno fa aspettando assieme a dei conoscenti uomini i nostri figli partecipi di un compleanno i discorsi vertono sui figli grandi dove le donne diceva uno dei conoscenti se hanno la fortuna di sposare un uomo ricco possono anche rimanere nella propria terra. Nel contesto dei discorsi questi dicevano anche che un uomo può "campare" una donna mentre una donna non può campare un uomo. 

Vi giuro erano convinti.

Quindi dico la mia ( spero immaginiate quale) e ne nasce tutto un discorso che seriamente e veramente sono rimasto non basito, non stupito, ma proprio come un allocco..! 

Nulla non c'era verso per fargli capire che probabilmente l'età che "avevano" giocava un ruolo fondamentale oltre la cultura stessa antica e obsoleta..... 
Il discorso da entrambi le parti, loro quattro ed io solo :smile: era irreale, fino a quando gli dico: ragazzi non dite mai cose del genere a delle donne e vi consiglio di non dirlo nemmeno alle vostre mogli. Minchia manco finita la frase è arriva la prima moglie, accenno il discorso e nel mentre arrivano le altre mogli. Beddamatriii per colpa mia stavano divorziando..!  


Che soddisfazione..!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> grazie....
> sei la prima che me li fa


Auguri...ma da dove si capisce che è il tuo compleanno


----------



## gas (29 Aprile 2014)

grazie a tutti :mrgreen:

ora vado a prendermi un caffè


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> grazie a tutti :mrgreen:
> 
> ora vado a prendermi un caffè



Ciao Gas. A me amaro, grazie


----------



## zanna (29 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Gas. A me amaro, grazie


braccino ...


----------



## gas (29 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Gas. A me amaro, grazie


sei arrivato tardi Amico mio, 
avevo già bevuto il caffè, fatto 4 chiacchiere e pagato

la prossima volta se vuoi che te lo offra, velocizzati


----------



## Lui (30 Aprile 2014)

*Lavoratoriiiiiiiii*

Buon I° maggio a tutti


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Buon I° maggio a tutti


ciaooooooo!!!!! come stai? bacio bacio


----------



## zanna (30 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Buon I° maggio a tutti


Ciao ... hai visto ultimo in giro? Lo sai che ha fatto colpo su una new entry? Quel facocero ... :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciaooooooo!!!!! come stai? bacio bacio


Benone, sereno e contento. Tu?



wolf ha detto:


> Ciao ... hai visto ultimo in giro? Lo sai che ha fatto colpo su una new entry? Quel facocero ... :incazzato:


Colpo? sarà stato il cashetto biondo. l'importante che non mostri il lato basso della vita ...


----------



## Lui (30 Aprile 2014)

E' statio un piacere passare, salutatemi il castrone e la ma amata Farfalla.


a presto.

bai bai.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Buon I° maggio a tutti


ciao tesoro bello:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Buon I° maggio a tutti


Lavoratoriiiii!!!!  Anche a te gorillone


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> E' statio un piacere passare, salutatemi il *castrone* e la ma amata Farfalla.
> 
> 
> a presto.
> ...


Chissà chi intendeva? :thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Chissà chi intendeva? :thinking::thinking::thinking:


non lo so ma quel testone di Lui mi manca.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo so ma quel testone di Lui mi manca.



anche a me


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

Crastrone, non castrone. 

Intendeva il cornutone, quindi ammia. Ma è una forma affettuosa del termine e s'intende altro.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Crastrone, non castrone.
> 
> Intendeva il cornutone, quindi ammia. Ma è una forma affettuosa del termine e s'intende altro.


Ah be se è una forma affettuosa allora ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

Sta girando il rubinatore folle che rubina i post di 1 mese fà

DEMENTE

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ah be se è una forma affettuosa allora ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ahahhaahaaha scemo..!


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo so ma quel testone di Lui mi manca.


infatti ho notato che LUI è assente


----------



## Ultimo (20 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti ho notato che LUI è assente



Ciao Gas, buongiorno..! 

Se ti prendi il caffè ricordati che io lo voglio amaro.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti ho notato che LUI è assente


Ciao tesoro
(Bacio)


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Gas, buongiorno..!
> 
> Se ti prendi il caffè ricordati che io lo voglio amaro.


ieri non l'ho preso a causa di una riunione improvvisa (ormai quà si lavora così) ma oggi se vuoi te lo offro.....


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro
> (Bacio)


:kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ieri non l'ho preso a causa di una riunione improvvisa (ormai quà si lavora così) ma oggi se vuoi te lo offro.....



Mi sta venendo il dubbio che tu sei parente stretto del conosciuto "braccino" Wolf.


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sta venendo il dubbio che tu sei parente stretto del conosciuto "braccino" Wolf.


vado al bar a prendere il caffè, se vuoi venire.....
così non mi dici più che ho il braccino corto


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vado al bar a prendere il caffè, se vuoi venire.....
> così non mi dici più che ho il braccino corto



Minchia..! rrrivoooooo.:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia..! rrrivoooooo.:mrgreen:


braccino e pure scroccone


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> braccino e pure scroccone


Claudio questa mattina si è preso, oltre al caffè anche il cornetto :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio questa mattina si è preso, oltre al caffè anche il cornetto :mrgreen:


E ti è andata pure bene ...


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E ti è andata pure bene ...


dici?
perchè altre volte si fa pure il tramezzino?


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> dici?
> perchè altre volte si fa pure il tramezzino?


No lui va di arancini ...


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No lui va di arancini ...


beh, nella mia zona non ce ne sono
e quei pochi non sono buoni


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beh, nella mia zona non ce ne sono
> e quei pochi non sono buoni


Parlavo di arancini fritti col riso la mozzarella capperi alici ecc quella robina li ... leggera leggera


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Parlavo di arancini fritti col riso la mozzarella capperi alici ecc quella robina li ... leggera leggera


mi piacciono , ma quà non li fanno e non li sanno fare


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Tu strunz is mej che wuan..! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (23 Maggio 2014)

*Claudio*

caffè?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> caffè?



Offri sempre solo a lui.........ntipatico


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2014)

*buongiorno.*


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *buongiorno.*


ma ciao bel topolone. Qual buon vento?


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2014)

Scirocco, caldo umido ed appiccicoso.

passo per un saluto e per notare che, nonostante la mia assenza, state tutti bene, anzi meglio che bene.

come va con la nuova gestione? immagino.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *buongiorno.*


Ohiiii come va... Stai ancora con il cannolo? Almeno offri :mrgreen: ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciao bel topolone. Qual buon vento?


Ma da quando da scimmione si è trasformato in topolone?


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2014)

fiammetta, ti ho mai chiesto il perchè ...


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2014)

ma lo scassaminchia di Ultimo, detto pisellino, che fine ha fatto? lo sopportate ancora?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> fiammetta, ti ho mai chiesto il perchè ...


Si ciccio almeno 326.564 volte.. La prossima equivale ad un fidanzamento fai te :carneval:


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> fiammetta, ti ho mai chiesto il perchè ...


----------



## zanna (23 Maggio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma lo scassaminchia di Ultimo, detto pisellino, che fine ha fatto? lo sopportate ancora?


Stà a scroccare caffè al bar


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


>


Comunque vedi di passare più spesso....


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2014)

vedrò cosa posso fare, ma ho problemi di connessione ad internet qui dall'uff. 


un caldo abbraccio a tutti, quasi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> vedrò cosa posso fare, ma ho problemi di connessione ad internet qui dall'uff.
> 
> 
> un caldo abbraccio a tutti, quasi.


manco mi ha salutata... sono stata la prima a fargli le feste ....iange:


----------



## zanna (27 Maggio 2014)

Vada al bar! Qualcuno vuole un caffè o un cornetto o entrambi? Paga Ultimo ...


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vada al bar! Qualcuno vuole un caffè o un cornetto o entrambi? Paga Ultimo ...


Come sospettavo il deserto ... vabbeh pago io allora?


----------



## gas (11 Giugno 2014)

questa mattina mi ci vuole un caffè doppio....

posso offrire? :smile: chi viene al bar?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> questa mattina mi ci vuole un caffè doppio....
> 
> posso offrire? :smile: chi viene al bar?


Io. Sta mattina ho fatto proprio fatica ad alzarmi dal letto


----------



## gas (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io. Sta mattina ho fatto proprio fatica ad alzarmi dal letto


allora siamo in due...
come tutte le mattine mi sono alzato alle 6 per andare a fare la corsetta al parco e questa mattina avrei scaraventato la sveglia giù dalla finestra.

allora vieni che ti offro il caffè


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

caffè?


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

ma quanto siete mosci sta mattina....... :smile:

dai, pago io.......


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> ma quanto siete mosci sta mattina....... :smile:
> 
> dai, pago io.......


Vengo io?ma i subsonica sono tutti di torino vero?


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vengo io?ma i subsonica sono tutti di torino vero?


vieni, vieni....

non zo


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> vieni, vieni....
> 
> non zo


Ok...a dopo.


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok...a dopo.


il caffè non si può rimandare.... sei troppo impegnato


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> il caffè non si può rimandare.... sei troppo impegnato


Mi libero....


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi libero....


ok... era ora.....


----------



## Lui (24 Giugno 2014)

*buongiorno a tutti, quasi tutti.

spero per voi che siate felici, quasi tutti. 














*


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Hai preso una decisione?
Sei contento?
Sei scontento?
Pensi solo a mangiare?
Anch'io.


----------



## zanna (3 Luglio 2014)

Ma Miss Caciotta è il delete pure lei come quel faccione di Ultimo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma Miss Caciotta è il delete pure lei come quel faccione di Ultimo??


No lupacchiotto, l'utente è ancora attivo. Tuba ha detto che è andata in ferie, infatti.
A proposito: Ultimo vi saluta, tutti.


----------



## zanna (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No lupacchiotto, l'utente è ancora attivo. Tuba ha detto che è andata in ferie, infatti.
> A proposito: Ultimo vi saluta, tutti.


Ricambia ... anche se più che salutarlo lo manderei a hahare de visu :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma Miss Caciotta è il delete pure lei come quel faccione di Ultimo??


Miss l'ho sentita oggi sta benone appena si libera da impegni torna


----------



## zanna (4 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Miss l'ho sentita oggi sta benone appena si libera da impegni torna


Ora sono veramente più sereno


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ora sono veramente più sereno


Spiritosone


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

e feather? ... Che fine ha fatto?


sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No lupacchiotto, l'utente è ancora attivo. Tuba ha detto che è andata in ferie, infatti.
> A proposito: Ultimo vi saluta, tutti.



Ciao 

la solita ... poteva salutare quando se ne è andato ... 
va bon ... certi modi, sono difficili da capire ... 


sienne


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la solita ... poteva salutare quando se ne è andato ...
> va bon ... certi modi, sono difficili da capire ...
> ...


sono rimasto sorpreso anch'io dal comportamento, non è da lui....

sarà accaduto qualcosa.....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sono rimasto sorpreso anch'io dal comportamento, *non è da lui*....
> 
> sarà accaduto qualcosa.....


bè insomma........


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> bè insomma........


sicuramente tu lo conosci meglio di me


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sicuramente tu lo conosci meglio di me



No no io mi baso solo su quello che leggo
Se te ne vai da un posto, senza spiegazioni (ed è un tuo diritto farlo) non capisco perchè poi ci tieni a farci avere tue notizie tramite un'amica.
Se tieni a quelle persone le saluti prima di andartene.
E' la stessa cosa che fece quando comunicò l'arrivo del terzo figlio
Ricordo che discussi con Sbriciolata per questo


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no io mi baso solo su quello che leggo
> Se te ne vai da un posto, senza spiegazioni (ed è un tuo diritto farlo) non capisco perchè poi ci tieni a farci avere tue notizie tramite un'amica.
> Se tieni a quelle persone le saluti prima di andartene.
> E' la stessa cosa che fece quando comunicò l'arrivo del terzo figlio
> Ricordo che discussi con Sbriciolata per questo


lascia stare Sbri che l'altro giorno è andata dal parrucchiere... 

hai ragione..


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e feather? ... Che fine ha fatto?
> 
> ...


deve essere fuggito con MK, sono spariti contemporaneamente


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> *lascia stare Sbri *che l'altro giorno è andata dal parrucchiere...
> 
> hai ragione..


ti piacerebbe eh?
così puoi broccolarla in pace

E invece io vi osservo e poi è l'unica che mi manda a cagare con affetto:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe eh?
> *così puoi broccolarla in pace
> 
> *E invece io vi osservo e poi è l'unica che mi manda a cagare con affetto:mrgreen:


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe eh?
> così puoi broccolarla in pace
> 
> E invece io vi osservo e poi è l'unica che mi manda a cagare *con affetto:mrgreen:*


immutato, garantisco


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> immutato, garantisco


sbri, però la caviglia mi ha un po stufato, per cui se alzi un pochino l'obiettivo, guardo anche più in su


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sbri, però la caviglia mi ha un po stufato, per cui se alzi un pochino l'obiettivo, guardo anche più in su


ma mica ti conviene, sai? Dove finisce il gambaletto in neoprene 2500 denari comincia lo sfacelo...


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica ti conviene, sai? Dove finisce il gambaletto in neoprene 2500 denari comincia lo sfacelo...


lascia valutare a me...







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica ti conviene, sai? Dove finisce il gambaletto in neoprene 2500 denari comincia lo sfacelo...


non gli conviene perchè con due occhi neri comunque non vedrebbe nulla


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non gli conviene perchè con due occhi neri comunque *non vedrebbe nulla *


ma quella sarebbe la mia fortuna!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non gli conviene perchè con due occhi neri comunque non vedrebbe nulla


allora dillo che vuoi venire in Carnia con noi!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non gli conviene perchè con due occhi neri comunque non vedrebbe nulla





lolapal ha detto:


> allora dillo che vuoi venire in Carnia con noi!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Se siamo brave convinciamo il "mite" perpli ha portarci sul mar rosso con farfie


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Se siamo brave convinciamo il "mite" perpli ha portarci sul mar rosso con farfie



così sono controllata anche nei 15 gg di ferie......ma anche no grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> così sono controllata anche nei 15 gg di ferie......ma anche no grazie:mrgreen:


Ah già non avevo considerato :singleeye: lo mandiamo a fare un escursione sul Sahara di circa 10 giorni :carneval: chissà se accetta o se mi "accetta":singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> così sono controllata anche nei 15 gg di ferie......ma anche no grazie:mrgreen:


quali ferie?   tu hai da fare, altro che ferie


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Se siamo brave convinciamo il "mite" perpli ha portarci sul mar rosso con farfie





farfalla ha detto:


> così sono controllata anche nei 15 gg di ferie......ma anche no grazie:mrgreen:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah già non avevo considerato :singleeye: lo mandiamo a fare un escursione sul Sahara di circa 10 giorni :carneval: chissà se accetta o se mi "accetta":singleeye:


Ma sì, dai! Il timido Damocle  in qualche modo lo si distrae... maxischermo e Padoin che segna nel 2007 trasmesso senza soluzione di continuità :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> così sono controllata anche nei 15 gg di ferie......ma anche no grazie:mrgreen:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah già non avevo considerato :singleeye: lo mandiamo a fare un escursione sul Sahara di circa 10 giorni :carneval: chissà se accetta o se mi "accetta":singleeye:





perplesso ha detto:


> quali ferie?   tu hai da fare, altro che ferie





lolapal ha detto:


> Ma sì, dai! Il timido Damocle  in qualche modo lo si distrae... maxischermo e Padoin che segna nel 2007 trasmesso senza soluzione di continuità :carneval:


Ah già padoin Comunque alla farfie gli ha già depennato le ferie :singleeye: Se lo fa anche con me mi sotterro !!! Ma ha questo potere contrattuale ?! :singleeyeauraaaa:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah già padoin Comunque alla farfie gli ha già depennato le ferie :singleeye: Se lo fa anche con me mi sotterro !!! *Ma ha questo potere contrattuale ?!* :singleeyeauraaaa:mrgreen:


Un potere immenso! :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no io mi baso solo su quello che leggo
> Se te ne vai da un posto, senza spiegazioni (ed è un tuo diritto farlo) non capisco perchè poi ci tieni a farci avere tue notizie tramite un'amica.
> Se tieni a quelle persone le saluti prima di andartene.
> E' la stessa cosa che fece quando comunicò l'arrivo del terzo figlio
> Ricordo che discussi con Sbriciolata per questo


:umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no io mi baso solo su quello che leggo
> Se te ne vai da un posto, senza spiegazioni (ed è un tuo diritto farlo) non capisco perchè poi ci tieni a farci avere tue notizie tramite un'amica.
> Se tieni a quelle persone le saluti prima di andartene.
> E' la stessa cosa che fece quando comunicò l'arrivo del terzo figlio
> Ricordo che discussi con Sbriciolata per questo


giusto per...
ci siamo sentiti per tutt'altro, prima di chiudere la comunicazione, ai saluti,  mi ha detto di salutare anche voi.
Tipo: saluta i ragazzi del forum.
Quindi un augurio di salute a tutti, non c'era nessuna comunicazione. 
Cosa che hanno fatto anche altri qui dentro, senza che nessuno ne facesse nascere una polemica o si chiedesse alcunchè.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> giusto per...
> ci siamo sentiti per tutt'altro, prima di chiudere la comunicazione, ai saluti, mi ha detto di salutare anche voi.
> Tipo: saluta i ragazzi del forum.
> Quindi un augurio di salute a tutti, non c'era nessuna comunicazione.
> Cosa che hanno fatto anche altri qui dentro, senza che nessuno ne facesse nascere una polemica o si chiedesse alcunchè.


Senza polemica. Ricordo di gente che ha portato i saluti ma dopo che, prima di andarsene ha salutato e ha dato spiegazioni. Ribadendo il concetto che chiunque può andarsene senza ne salutare ne dare spiegazioni, ci mancherebbe altro, l'atteggiamento seguente a me risulta incomprensibile.
Dopodichè che su Ultimo io sia sempre stata prevenuta per fatti che hanno riguardato me, non ho alcun problema ad ammetterlo.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Luglio 2014)

Beh in effetti ci sono un pò di desaparecidos ma tutto sommato mi auguro solo che stiano bene: Ultimo, Tebe, Feather, l'ottima Leda (dove sei?:smile, Brunetta, la stessa Sole ha deciso di seguire il compagno nell'esilio ma la trovavo una piacevole conversatrice.
Poi ci sono coloro che scrivono meno e la cui mancata presenza costante  anche si sente: Chiara, Oscuro, Nausicaa (adoro polemizare con Nausicaa:mrgreen, ma la vita ci prende tutti a momenti alterni.... toneranno presto auspico:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (7 Luglio 2014)

Beh qui in un non plus ultra di rincoglionimento m'ero autoquotato ....:rotfl::mrgreen::carneval:
Abbiate pietà di me


----------



## gas (8 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh in effetti ci sono un pò di desaparecidos ma tutto sommato mi auguro solo che stiano bene: Ultimo, Tebe, Feather, l'ottima Leda (dove sei?:smile, Brunetta, la stessa Sole ha deciso di seguire il compagno nell'esilio ma la trovavo una piacevole conversatrice.
> Poi ci sono coloro che scrivono meno e la cui mancata presenza costante  anche si sente: Chiara, Oscuro, Nausicaa (adoro polemizare con Nausicaa:mrgreen, ma la vita ci prende tutti a momenti alterni.... toneranno presto auspico:smile:


Come ho scritto altrove, proprio in seguito a un tuo post, ho fatto una settimana di vacanza.
Non ho avvertito. In effetti non sono mancata granché.
Altri possono non salutare per modestia. Anche se scelgono di magari poi di non tornare.
Farò altre assenze. Non porterò il certificato :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ho scritto altrove, proprio in seguito a un tuo post, ho fatto una settimana di vacanza.
> Non ho avvertito. In effetti non sono mancata granché.
> Altri possono non salutare per modestia. Anche se scelgono di magari poi di non tornare.
> Farò altre assenze. Non porterò il certificato :carneval:


Alla prossima assenza ingiustificata e' sospensione per tre giorni e ne terremo conto per il voto di condotta ...


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2014)

passo volentirei per un caro saluto a tutti, una in particolare, anche se ... 


novità?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> passo volentirei per un caro saluto a tutti, una in particolare, anche se ...
> 
> 
> novità?


Ciao topolone. Tutto bene, è nato il bimbo di Lunapiena ed è bellissimo. A parte quello abbiamo dei nuovi utenti supersimpa.


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2014)

purtrop ho problem a legger il forum qui dall'uff. ed a cas non ho il comp. quind è tutt complicat.


(influenz dialettal puglies)


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2014)

CIAO AMORE BELLO :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> purtrop ho problem a legger il forum qui dall'uff. ed a cas non ho il comp. quind è tutt complicat.
> 
> 
> (influenz dialettal puglies)


Accatat un telefonin dell'ultim generazion


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> CIAO AMORE BELLO :inlove:


Se se ... RUFFIANA!



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Accatat un telefonin dell'ultim generazion


c l'ho, m è difficil d usar pe tradiment.ne, nel sens ch è tropp piccol l scrittur e i su orb. Capit.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Se se ... RUFFIANA!
> 
> 
> 
> c l'ho, m è difficil d usar pe tradiment.ne, nel sens ch è tropp piccol l scrittur e i su orb. Capit.


accattate pur gli occhial, tant nun ce cred nissun che c'hai 25 ann


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2014)

Ho messo un parrucchino, biondo platino, sono abbronzatissimo e tutte/i mi vorrebbero, nonostante la mia giovane età. 

TIE'.


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2014)

Ho un pop che mi blocca il computer, che pall.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ho messo un parrucchino, biondo platino, sono abbronzatissimo e tutte/i mi vorrebbero, nonostante la mia giovane età.
> 
> TIE'.


quindi sei tipo  Platinette ma abbronzato? Però. 

come stai?


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2014)

NO, platin è grasso, io no.

bene,  sto bene, anche se ogni tanto ... ummhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> NO, platin è grasso, io no.
> 
> bene, sto bene, anche se ogni tanto ... ummhh


potresti farti vivo un po' più spesso, brutto scimmione:smile:


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2014)

lo so, è che tra problemi con la connessione, una unità in meno in ufficio, la cosa diventa problematica.
vedrò di fare del mio meglio, contenta così?

quella acida di farfy, dov'è andata? ha lanciato la pietra e ... hai visto anche tu no?

per fortuna ho te qui, non mi abbandoneresti mai, lo so per certo. 

minchia, ci sta, in questi giorni ho strummentato un casino di nuovi piatti, buoni, tanto buoni.   potrei postare su cucina, c'è però sempre lo stesso problema. vedrò cosa fare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> lo so, è che tra problemi con la connessione, una unità in meno in ufficio, la cosa diventa problematica.
> vedrò di fare del mio meglio, contenta così?
> 
> quella acida di farfy, dov'è andata? ha lanciato la pietra e ... hai visto anche tu no?
> ...


tesoro, ce l'hai notepad sul pc, no? ce l'hanno tutti...
scrivi lì, poi a copiare da lì a qui ci metti 1,5 secondi.
Un bacio (ti saluta il compare tuo)
cià


----------



## Lui (15 Luglio 2014)

si si, ho tutto.

il purpiceddu, è da tanto che non lo sento, quel coglionazzo.


adesso vado, un bacione.


p.s. di ad Hell di non farsi tante sege che poi diventa cieco.

un bacio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> accattate pur gli occhial, tant nun ce cred nissun che c'hai 25 ann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

caffè?


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

si, grazie


----------



## zanna (2 Settembre 2014)

pure io ...


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si, grazie





wolf ha detto:


> pure io ...


ok... vi aspetto


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*carssimi*



gas ha detto:


> ok... vi aspetto



Carissimi buon giorno a tutti...offro io?


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissimi buon giorno a tutti...offro io?


ho già pagato io......
sei arrivato tardi......


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ho già pagato io......
> sei arrivato tardi......



A ok.Tutto bene in ferie?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

A me lo portste in spiaggia? 
Grazie


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> A me lo portste in spiaggia?
> Grazie



Sei da sola si.....


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me lo portste in spiaggia?
> Grazie



portste?


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A ok.Tutto bene in ferie?


benisssssimo..... peccato che siano terminate


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> benisssssimo..... peccato che siano terminate


Già....


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già....


e le tue come sono andate?


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> e le tue come sono andate?



Normali....finite il 10 agosto.....


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Normali....finite il 10 agosto.....


nulla di esaltante quindi....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei da sola si.....


Per te mi faccio trovare sola


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per te mi faccio trovare sola


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> nulla di esaltante quindi....



No...e poi a me piacciono vacanze serene,di esaltante c'è già la vita di tutti i giorni...:rotfl:e poi c'è sto benedetto forum...ogni giorno una novità...


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Per te mi faccio trovare sola



Aridajie.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non è carino respingere una donna in questo modo
SALLO


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> non è carino respingere una donna in questo modo
> SALLO



Lungi da me respingerti....ma P.Lecter è in agguato....e tu sai bene quanto sia inquietante quel personaggio...


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Qualcuno mi caffeinizzi...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per te mi faccio trovare sola


ti leggo....


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ti leggo....


Buona sera, sono entrata a controllare che non avesse postato foto strane anche qui...


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> Buona sera, sono entrata a controllare che non avesse postato foto strane anche qui...


Ahahah no no qui no.  [emoji1] 
Mi fa piacere che sei qui...manca solo la ninfa


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (3 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahahah no no qui no.  [emoji1]
> Mi fa piacere che sei qui...manca solo la ninfa


Non evocarla: mi sembrate già abbastanza mal messi così...


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> Non evocarla: mi sembrate già abbastanza mal messi così...


non è vero


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (3 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero


La verità, contrariamente a quanto pensava Voltaire, è un concetto quanto mai soggettivo...


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> La verità, contrariamente a quanto pensava Voltaire, è un concetto quanto mai soggettivo...



eh già


----------



## gas (11 Settembre 2014)

vado a prendermi un buon caffè.....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vado a prendermi un buon caffè.....



mi stai trascurando


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Settembre 2014)

che riesumone! :rotfl:


----------



## gas (11 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi stai trascurando


alle 11 ho scritto che andavo a prendere un caffè, ti ho aspettata fino alle 12 e non vedendoti arivare sono rientrato in ufficio. per cui sei tu che mi trascuri


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

apro per un po le finestre di questo postaccio così entra un pò d'aria pulita. ahhh, che bellezza. 

certo servirebbe una bella pulita, magari uno straccio e uno scopino per il cesso, incrostatissimo ed intasato di stronzi. sembra d'essere nel peggior bar di caracas. thò, una boccia di miele sminzata, chissà chi l'avrà usata e per farci cosa.

c'è ancora l'odore acre di ultimo e delle sue 'nsavete arancine della minchia.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Che ficata! Un topic delle minchiate!!! 
LUI ma sei siculo?
Pure io, ma solo di origine (Siracusa).

Vorrei dire che il tuo cannolo mi ha fatto venire una gran voglia, ma penso che sarei frainteso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

frainteso? noooooooo.

ma lo vuorresti leccare o mordere.



 porcellino.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> frainteso? noooooooo.
> 
> ma lo vuorresti leccare o mordere.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

m'ingolosisce troppo, lo ficcherei tutto in gola 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> m'ingolosisce troppo, lo ficcherei tutto in gola
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



stark te lo dissi nel tuo thread in cui dicevi che non avevi più appetito per le donne....
te lo dissi allora che eri a rischio frocio.

ora dici che ti ficcheresti cannoli in gola.

sei sull'orlo di un precipizio....!!!!!!!!!

mi stai per finire checca!!!!


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

sei un porco, altro che ino.

senti aro dov'è che te tu vivi attualmente? mi verrebbe omodo avere un allogio su in toscana, maari piccinino piccinino che 'avrei da fare una osetta.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei un porco, altro che ino.
> 
> senti aro dov'è che te tu vivi attualmente? mi verrebbe omodo avere un allogio su in toscana, maari piccinino piccinino che 'avrei da fare una osetta.


marremma impestata mi dispiace, non vivo in Toscana
ma devi bere la ola-ola on la annuccia?


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

no no, devo onsegnare e far gustare un annolo di riotta ad una donnina di li, una ganza, ganzissima.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

le toscane garbano assai anche a me, se ha un'amica avvertimi che si parte da Roma


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> apro per un po le finestre di questo postaccio così entra un pò d'aria pulita. ahhh, che bellezza.
> 
> certo servirebbe una bella pulita, magari uno straccio e uno scopino per il cesso, incrostatissimo ed intasato di stronzi. sembra d'essere nel peggior bar di caracas. thò, una boccia di miele sminzata, chissà chi l'avrà usata e per farci cosa.
> 
> c'è ancora l'odore acre di ultimo e delle sue 'nsavete arancine della minchia.


Oh finalmente un caro amico che si occupa delle pulizie  giorno quasi Buon pranzo


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

si però voi, avete preso tanto dal club, lo avete usato, sfruttato, ci avete anche trombato, ma una scopatina per terra mai, c'è un casino.

simy, chi fù?


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si però voi, avete preso tanto dal club, lo avete usato, sfruttato, ci avete anche trombato, ma una scopatina per terra mai, c'è un casino.
> 
> *simy, chi fù*?


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


quesito siculo era..."chi fu" = che succede?
avevi messo le faccine sorprese :carneval:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

A sciarche, a coso, ma stavatarre che te ritrovi, come mai? oh, ma che sei tifoso da roma.  ahahahaha:rotfl:


GRANDE LAZIO!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A sciarche, a coso, ma stavatarre che te ritrovi, come mai? oh, ma che sei tifoso da roma.  ahahahaha:rotfl:
> 
> 
> *GRANDE LAZIO*!


Te ne poi pure tornà a fanculo da dove sei venuto.  Sempre in amicizia ovviamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si però voi, avete preso tanto dal club, lo avete usato, sfruttato, ci avete anche trombato, ma una scopatina per terra mai, c'è un casino.
> 
> simy, chi fù?


Ci siamo detti l'angolino dei terra terra è il suo luogo ideale qui se non altro torna per cazziarci che non lo abbiamo conservato bene.. Tutta " 
Piiiiiiiiisicoloooooogiiiiiaaa"  vedi che abbiamo pensato bene?


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A sciarche, a coso, ma stavatarre che te ritrovi, come mai? oh, ma che sei tifoso da roma. ahahahaha:rotfl:
> 
> 
> GRANDE LAZIO!



Lazio merda


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tuba, ma scusa, già solo i colori: vuoi mettere celeste e bianco, candidi, luminosi, naturali; invece giallo e rosso, sembra un semaforo impazzito, aggressivi, violenti.

non c'è paragone già così.


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> quesito siculo era..."chi fu" = che succede?
> avevi messo le faccine sorprese :carneval:



ahhhhhhh capito. :carneval:

le faccine sorprese erano per te


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A sciarche, a coso, ma stavatarre che te ritrovi, come mai? oh, ma che sei tifoso da roma.  ahahahaha:rotfl:
> 
> 
> GRANDE LAZIO!


aaaaa Jon Lui!!! le bestemmie no!!!


Simy: che ho fatto?


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

*fiammetta*

sei una ... non te lo dico, meglio sà.

comunque, non si inizia mai un discorso con comunque, e chi sa può confermare, comunque io me ne vado a magnà.

oggi a pranzo ho ... du spaghi colle vongole. alla facciaccia vostra.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei una ... non te lo dico, meglio sà.
> 
> comunque, non si inizia mai un discorso con comunque, e chi sa può confermare, comunque io me ne vado a magnà.
> 
> oggi a pranzo ho ... du spaghi colle vongole. alla facciaccia vostra.


COMUNQUE chi magna solo se strozza


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> aaaaa Jon Lui!!! le bestemmie no!!!
> 
> 
> Simy: che ho fatto?


poi te lo scrivo su whatsapp


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei una ... non te lo dico, meglio sà.
> 
> comunque, non si inizia mai un discorso con comunque, e chi sa può confermare, comunque io me ne vado a magnà.
> 
> oggi a pranzo ho ... du spaghi colle vongole. alla facciaccia vostra.


ecchisenefrega
ti andassero per traverso.......

io insalata mista, nel senso di tante qualità di insalata


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> poi te lo scrivo su whatsapp


non mi cazziare sono innocente


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non mi cazziare sono innocente


tu sei già colpevole per il semplice fatto di aver un avatar come quello che ti sei postato


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sei una ... non te lo dico, meglio sà.comunque, non si inizia mai un discorso con comunque, e chi sa può confermare, comunque io me ne vado a magnà.oggi a pranzo ho ... du spaghi colle vongole. alla facciaccia vostra.


Ah comunque  mi posti la ricetta degli arancini? Please, Please, Please... Por favor


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non mi cazziare sono innocente



fino a prova contraria


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ecchisenefrega
> ti andassero per traverso.......
> 
> io insalata mista, nel senso di tante qualità di insalata


ehi, cosa avresti detto a Lui delle mie polpette?
Mi sono giunte strane voci ...


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> tu sei già colpevole per il semplice fatto di aver un avatar come quello che ti sei postato


quello è un vanto a bbbbello :calcio:


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> quello è un vanto a bbbbello :calcio:


mah........ :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2014)

*gas*

m'ha chiamato sbr incazzatissima per le tue acide parole sulle sue polpette.


----------



## Lui (27 Ottobre 2014)

Peccato, com'erano belli quei tempi in cui ci si scoglionava qui al club.
ora è tutto spento o forse c'è poca luce tale da non permettere di vedere oltre. 
di acqua sotto i ponti n'è passata, anche troppa, ma al peggio non c'è mai fine. 
anche la volpe la pensa come me riguardo all'uva ed il gatto esce sempre dal sacco: solo il topo è furbo e speranzoso quando con infinita pazienza sussurra alla noce "rammi u tiempu ca ti perciu".
certo si sa, can che abbaia non morde, e gatto che miagola? non graffia? non capirò mai la gente, quella che continua a non farsi i cazzi suoi, eppure se prendessero esempio da mio nonno, lui s,i fu saGGGio. 




l'ultimo chiuda la porta, grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Ottobre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Peccato, com'erano belli quei tempi in cui ci si scoglionava qui al club.
> ora è tutto spento o forse c'è poca luce tale da non permettere di vedere oltre.
> di acqua sotto i ponti n'è passata, anche troppa, ma al peggio non c'è mai fine.
> anche la volpe la pensa come me riguardo all'uva ed il gatto esce sempre dal sacco: solo il topo è furbo e speranzoso quando con infinita pazienza sussurra alla noce "rammi u tiempu ca ti perciu".
> ...


aranci aranci, chi avu guai si chianci


----------



## Lui (27 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aranci aranci, chi avu guai si chianci


TU a sai lonca!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2014)

Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


Ciao


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


Bentornato Ultimo!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


Ciao


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


Ciao! Sono molto contenta di rileggerti


----------



## Hellseven (24 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


:up:
E hai portato almeno una cassata, bastardone ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

ultimo 2, la vendetta:singleeye:
ciao, la famiglia tutto bene?


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.



ciao Ultimuccio!


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


Bentornato!


----------



## ologramma (25 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


 Penso a tutti , mi ero chiesto perchè eri andato via ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Salve a chi può far piacere il mio ritorno.


Ciao. Ma che ti è venuto in mente di tornare qua?

A parte gli scherzi, rifletti se sia una buona decisione, per te.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2014)

Un bacio a tutti/e.

Helle... la cassata l'ho portata, eccome :up:

Scrivo qualcosa: Mi sono allontanato perchè......  ne avevo bisogno, leggere dolore ogni giorno anche sotto forma di scherzo o di battute mi stava logorando. E troppo forum diventa una doppia vita dal quale dovevo staccarmi, è una mia maniera, un modo mio per rinnovarmi e staccare.
Sono ritornato perchè...... alcune letture mi mancano, e sono letture indipendenti dal tema del forum, la maggior parte almeno. E se la volete sapere tutta, leggermi mi dava fastidio, i motivi? Non so scriverli,  ognuno se vuole può dare libera interpretazione, sappia solo che riguarda me e non voi.

Min: la famigghia sta bene, mia moglie proprio oggi tra mille peripezie.. ha avuto finalmente il referto dove si legge che.. tutto è ok.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Un bacio a tutti/e.
> 
> Helle... la cassata l'ho portata, eccome :up:
> 
> ...



bentornato


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> bentornato


Grazie. 

Come mai sei sveglia a quell'ora? (  ) :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2014)

Perplesso appena puoi mi attivi il mio nick? Grazie. (Ultimo) 


Di solito un nuovo nick quanto deve aspettare prima di poter scambiare opinioni con il forum "in diretta o quasi" ?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Come mai sei sveglia a quell'ora? (  ) :rotfl:



Ciao Ultimao ao...ao...
non è come credi ...
ero sveglia perché di notte riesco a fare lavori 
che di giorno non riesco ...
il mio pupetto ieri sera l'ho messo giù alle 21
E si è svegliato stamane alle nove...
é davvero come lo volevo o almeno speravo che fosse ...
mi sono impegnata molto già in pancia ...


----------



## TradiAdmin (26 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo2 ha detto:


> Perplesso appena puoi mi attivi il mio nick? Grazie. (Ultimo)
> 
> 
> Di solito un nuovo nick quanto deve aspettare prima di poter scambiare opinioni con il forum "in diretta o quasi" ?


di solito dopo 10-12 messaggi,il sistema ti "riconosce" e puoi interagire normalmente,anche privatamente.

non ho capito se vuoi che fonda il tuo nuovo nick con quello storico.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimao ao...ao...
> non è come credi ...
> ero sveglia perché di notte riesco a fare lavori
> che di giorno non riesco ...
> ...



:bacio:

Il mio invece no, ha preso almeno sotto questo aspetto dal padre, la sua poppata di latte non deve mancare. Acci mia.!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2014)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> di solito dopo 10-12 messaggi,il sistema ti "riconosce" e puoi interagire normalmente,anche privatamente.
> 
> non ho capito se vuoi che fonda il tuo nuovo nick con quello storico.


Esatto, cementali assieme.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2014)

Grazie per avermi ridato il nick.


----------



## TradiAdmin (26 Novembre 2014)

prego


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi ridato il nick.


:gabinetto:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :gabinetto:


Così non mi ecciti affatto, anzi.


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Così non mi ecciti affatto, anzi.


:strizza:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :strizza:



:gabinetto:


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :gabinetto:


Per carità non ricominciamo con le faccine che altrimenti anche se siamo fighi e simpa vengo cazziato a mandritta ... e che cazzo!!!
Cmq bentornato faccia da culo


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Per carità non ricominciamo con le faccine che altrimenti anche se siamo fighi e simpa vengo cazziato a mandritta ... e che cazzo!!!
> Cmq bentornato faccia da culo


Grazie.


Sapevo che in questo "cesso" di 3D si potevano sparare le minchiate più assurde. Non che l'autore fosse diverso dall'aggettivo in questione... ma mai avrei pensato di vedere questo 3D rinnovato pittato e lucidato. 


Per dubbi e commenti sull'aggettivo domanda pure. 

PS Quando mi metti l'emoticon che piace tanto a me?


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> 
> Sapevo che in questo "cesso" di 3D si potevano sparare le minchiate più assurde. Non che l'autore fosse diverso dall'aggettivo in questione... ma mai avrei pensato di vedere questo 3D rinnovato pittato e lucidato.
> ...


Vediamo


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

Azzo..! ora i rossi verdi gialli arancioni e arancini pizzette e tricche tracche sono visibili.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> 
> Sapevo che in questo "cesso" di 3D si potevano sparare le minchiate più assurde. Non che l'autore fosse diverso dall'aggettivo in questione... ma mai avrei pensato di vedere questo 3D rinnovato pittato e lucidato.


Mi chiedo come abbiamo fatto tutto questo tempo a stare senza foto di tazze di cappuccini cuorati, gattini, rose e brioches.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come abbiamo fatto tutto questo tempo a stare senza foto di tazze di cappuccini cuorati, gattini, rose e brioches.



Sono contento che sei contento.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2014)

*In machina*

Mi avvio per la scuola di mio figlio il grande.

Arriviamo e posteggio sulla destra della carreggiata per farlo scendere.

Sulla sinistra ci sta la scuola, quindi, mio figlio, deve attraversare la strada.

Scende dalla macchina, e, senza guardare sulla sinistra cioè la carreggiata dove ci troviamo, attraversa guardando soltanto sulla destra...! io in tutto questo frattempo guardando dallo specchietto retrovisore  vedo avvicinarsi una macchina che si presta a sorpassarmi mentre mio figlio senza guardare si avvia ad attraversare..... Mi sposto un po sulla sinistra mettendo la freccia e cercando di far intendere che mi stavo inoltrando senza dare precedenza,( questa manovra per far decelerare e fermare la macchina)  la macchina comunque, avendo visto quello stronzo di mio figlio si arresta tranquillamente per farlo passare. 


Ora...! mi sono ritrovato in una situazione dove nella frazione di un nulla volevo gridare a mio figlio: ma brutto stronzoo....( ma ho evitato per non mortificarlo davanti ai compagni e anche perchè meglio evitare questo tipo di esternazione che da cattivo esempio) 

Ma porca paletta di quella zoccola di una puttana peròò....! 

Ok a casa quando ci sarà l'occasione inviterò i miei figli a stare attenti nell'attraversare...... ( mai fatto eh..! ho sempre detto loro: ragà fottetevene quando attraversate, siete i padroni della strada e blablabla..) 





.............................................--...............................................---....................................


----------



## zanna (6 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ... OMISSIS ...
> Ok a casa quando ci sarà l'occasione inviterò i miei figli a stare attenti nell'attraversare...... ( mai fatto eh..! *ho sempre detto loro: ragà fottetevene quando attraversate, siete i padroni della strada e blablabla*..)


Spero vivamente che tu stia scherzando :clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Spero vivamente che tu stia scherzando :clava::clava::clava:


Certo che scherzavo.

Le raccomandazioni e non solo su questo argomento le faccio sempre.

E ti dirò, a parte questo episodio, mi sono accorto che non bisogna mai stancarsi di farle, a costo di diventare pedante.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che scherzavo.


Purpiceddu, suca minchia, iarrusu, scassa cuggjuna, minchia minata ca nun si autru, ca iai cjù corna tu ca chiddi ca su 'ntà 'mpanaru di babaluceddi, ma chi spacchiu vinisti a fari natravota 'nta stu puostu scurdatu ro Signuri?

scrianzatu, nun erutu 'nta paci ri l'angili pè to cazzi? si senza na muddica ri ciriveddu.

scansatini!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Purpiceddu, suca minchia, iarrusu, scassa cuggjuna, minchia minata ca nun si autru, ca iai cjù corna tu ca chiddi ca su 'ntà 'mpanaru di babaluceddi, ma chi spacchiu vinisti a fari natravota 'nta stu puostu scurdatu ro Signuri?
> 
> scrianzatu, nun erutu 'nta paci ri l'angili pè to cazzi? si senza na muddica ri ciriveddu.
> 
> scansatini!


ahahhahhahaahahahaaahah Sono davvero contento di leggerti. La maniera in cui in cui hai scritto mi ha commosso. Eh ma,sulu un strunzu comettia u sapi fari, pari ca mi canuscissi i na vita. Comu stai?


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Comu staiu? comu na minchia ri cani stanca. sempri cjù mbroghj, sempri cjù burdelli e peni, peni ranni.

sugnu consapevoli ca naiu picca, picca assai, nun m'arresta chi chianciri.

comunque, vinni pi sdivagarimi npocu, no pi pinsari a li mo cazzi.

tu, 'nveci, l'hai ancora nicu o u signuruzzu ti fici a razia?  ma quannu turnasti, sucaminchiazza.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Comu staiu? comu na minchia ri cani stanca. sempri cjù mbroghj, sempri cjù burdelli e peni, peni ranni.
> 
> sugnu consapevoli ca naiu picca, picca assai, nun m'arresta chi chianciri.
> 
> ...


Avi criu na simana.

Curò ammatula ci l'hai sempri mmucca u me riscussu, nicu o ranni chissia tu po scurdari..! 
.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

L'assu ri vastuni curò, nfilatillu nculu.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Si sempri scurrili, latra vicciania!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Vacci lisciu? e mitticcila n'anticchia i uogghiu... No vabbè lassa iri cu vastuni ca t'attrovi un c'è dibbisogno.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Clà, tu ni canusci di vastasi? 

secunnu tia, cu passa tutti li juranati a minarasilla, furriannu pè strati senza aviri ne CIRCARI un cazzu ri fari, anzi aspittannu ca arriva a puddastra ri l'ova l'oro, chi tipu è?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Clà, tu ni canusci di vastasi?
> 
> secunnu tia, cu passa tutti li juranati a minarasilla, furriannu pè strati senza aviri ne CIRCARI un cazzu ri fari, anzi aspittannu ca arriva a puddastra ri l'ova l'oro, chi tipu è?



Un cristianu ca è megghiu ca s'ammazza. E un ci su paruoli ca servinu per identificarlo basta taliari a mierda e viri puru a chistu. 

Eh ma su assai è.. assaii cumpà, assai..!


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Mha!

*è scritto giusto?


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *Mha!
> 
> *è scritto giusto?


ciao tesoro bello


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

*il buongiorno si vede dal mattino*

- buongiorno
- see, buongiorno sta minchia
- ma chi hai? passasti na mala nuttata?!
- no. è ca visti a tia stamatina, a matinata. ora, secunnu tia, possiri mai na bona iurnata? 
- vaffanculu, va va 
- eccu ... si sempri a solita
- cettu ca sugnu a solita, nun fai autru ca cuggjiunari e spatti messentiri riri ca sugnu sempre a solita. si scunciurutu
- vabbe va, meggju mi nu vai sennò ca finisci a schifiu
- ecco bravo, vattini va, viri cu ta runa
- allura si ca fussi nu buongiorno, attruvannu cu ma rassi, vistu ca tu ta tieni stritta, mancu l'avissutu ri oru  
- veramenti si tu ca appena mietti a testa 'nto cuscino cuminci a runfari, ca pari nu sceccu
- tallè va ... u capì, buongiorno
- ahhh, prima ietti a petra e poi t'arritira a manu? chiè, nun ti cummeni u riscussu, vero?
- ma quali veru e veru, tu a sira ti curchi ca pari ca stapissutu ienni 'nmuntagna, t'ammanca a cuoppola e si precisa 
- bhiii, chi si beddu tu, tuttu nuru, co pinzieddu ca ti pinnulia ri ca e ri da. ammenu fussi nu buonu pinzieddu
- chi vò riri cu sti paroli: se pinnulia a curpa è tua ca nun arriniesci a fallu isari. ciavissa pinsari io, sulu?
stamatina sta strolicannu, tallè è meggjiu se mi nu vai, accussi ti levi rimmensu a strata mia. oh, scansatini.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

C'è i muoiri..! minchia..!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:facepalm:


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

*la verità.*

- cuncittinaaaa, chiè prontu? comu finiu nun si mangia 'nta sta minchia i casa?

- sienti beddu, nun è jiurnata chista, capisti? t'arricuoggj e subitu vulissutu mangiari

- ma pirchì cam'aspettari a binirizioni ro viscuvu?

- beddu, ma chi ti pari ca iù staiu tuttu u jornu a rattarimi a panza?

- bhiii, vulissi sapiri cosa fai tutta a santa jurnata a casa: avanti cuntimi u fattu, fozza.

- chiè voi strulicari? mi sta viriennu manza? a lavari 'nterra, i robbi, fai i letta, i tò figgj sciavarti ca lassunu tutti i cosi peri peri: ti pari nenti? tu 'nveci ca si jttatu tuttu u iornu a chiazza, cuntimi tu chi fai, scrianzatu.

- ma comu po riri ca sugnu tuttu u iornu a chiazza, 'mbrugiunazza.

- miiiii, a 'n'hai curaggju. ora unna a statu, ri unni ti stà ricuggjiennu, avanti ... fozza ... rimmillu!

- iu? ra chiazza!

- e allura, a vistu ca si scunciurutu?

- ma comu fai a diri na minchiata ri chista. iu, tuttu u iornu a chiazza e macari scunciurutu! ma se ora sugnu cà! tallè và o fatti a causetta ca iu và mangiu 'nti mo matri, ca dà ma passu meggjiu. dà c'è cu mi voli bene, e poi, se propriu u vo sapiri, mi nu vaggju attorna a chiazza, a facciazza tua.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

ahaahahahahahahhahaahhahahaah


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

*intimità*

- bedda, biddazza mia, ma comu avissi a fari senza ri tia, mi murissi u cori

- se se, ruffianu si

- mbì, ruffianu, sugnu sinceru. minchia da vota ca ti fazzu 'ncomplimentu, mi rici ca sugnu ruffianu. vieni cà.

- lè ... leviti i manu ri 'nguoddu, nun mi tuccari ... cala i manu ti rissi. Rurmiemu.

- avà, ca vieni, vegnu iu? tu u sai ca se vegnu iu ti mettu sutta supra, rillu ca ti piaci

- ma chi è nun capisci, chi parru turcu. ti rissi ri stariti fermu, minchia, nun mi fari parrari a matula

- chi vò riri, chiarisciti

- u sai

- no, nun sacciu nenti, rillu tu

- nenti lassamu perderi e levimi i manu ri 'nguoddo. ammenu te lavassutu ca poi mi tocchi tuttu 'nsivatu

- si si ma nun canciari riscussu, chi cosa vulevutu riri. i manu me lavai, tallè chi su profumati

- ri caciocavaddu. 

- pirchì u cacio fete? fete u pisci, ra testa

- appuntu, macari u pisci ti feti ... ra testa

- tallè và, rurmiemu

- ecco bravu, u capisti finalmente

- mi fa passari sempri u pitittu

- rumani a munciri a vacca, ruormi

- almeno idda, quannu a muncio, s'arricria tutta, nun è tutta tippi tappi comu a tia. se u sapeva prima, mi spusava a ridda 

- sa quanti risati savia a fari appena ci facevutu virriri u nicuzzu

- ruormi va ca sta stralunannu

- ecco bravo. astuta a cannila ca tè diri na cosa o scuru

- u sapeva ... m'affari piniari ogni boda, bedda.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> - bedda, biddazza mia, ma comu avissi a fari senza ri tia, mi murissi u cori
> 
> - se se, ruffinau si
> 
> ...



auhauhauhahahhahhaahaahah ho le lacrime... maròò..!


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

sono spaccati di vita quotidiana, non capisco cosa tu abbia da ridere. 

secondo te gli altri, nel caso li leggano, ci capiranno qualcosa?


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono spaccati di vita quotidiana, non capisco cosa tu abbia da ridere.
> 
> secondo te gli altri, nel caso li leggano, ci capiranno qualcosa?


Io capisco...


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

si ma tu è perchè sei intelligente oltre al fatto che mastichi il siciliano.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si ma tu è perchè sei intelligente oltre al fatto che mastichi il siciliano.


Questa volta passa ma non provarci più


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

qui da me sono le 16.55: da voi?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> qui da me sono le 16.55: da voi?



AHAHAHHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAAHHAHHA


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> qui da me sono le 16.55: da voi?


17.55


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Questa volta passa ma non provarci più


uuummhhhhhh.


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si ma tu è perchè sei intelligente oltre al fatto che mastichi il siciliano.


Masticare è la parola giusta!


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

hai ancora impostata l'ora legale?

16.58.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

masticare? l'ho detto che sei inteLLLiGGGente ed anche sottile.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

17.00


m'è caduta la penna: oufidersen.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono spaccati di vita quotidiana, non capisco cosa tu abbia da ridere.
> 
> secondo te gli altri, nel caso li leggano, ci capiranno qualcosa?


io sì. Bellissimi.


----------



## LucyLiu (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono spaccati di vita quotidiana, non capisco cosa tu abbia da ridere.
> 
> secondo te gli altri, nel caso li leggano, ci capiranno qualcosa?


anch'io ho capito tutto...
e concordo con Sbri.. è bellissimo leggerli...


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2014)

*arrangiarsi*

- pinuzza, i causietti unni su?

- 'nto casciuolo ro comodino

- tu mi pari ca si stunata, già di matina. se i causietti fussuru o sa solitu puostu, chiè t'aspiava?

- ma pirchì nunnni truovi?

- minchia! ma chiè ... t'alliesti ca min'avissi jri?

- sta sciennu u cafè

- chi fai u vardi? ca vieni 'nsecunnu, malerizioni ... è TARDUUUU ... u capisti?

- matri chi si andicappatu, runiti viersu

- i TRUVAIIII

- a visto cori mio, cu cerca attrova

- si, chiddi sfunnati ri ieri. ma va va.  prontu è u cafè? ah se m'avissi luvari i scarpi, chista mala fiura, sciavaratu.

- bhiii, ma pirchì t'avissata luvari i scarpi!?

- metti ca mi ciuri u peri, chi fazzu, mi rattu a sola?

- scurriggjiuto!  prontu è u cafè, alliestiti ca fai tardu e poi s'arrifridda.


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

moglie: "Turiddu, Turiddu... va a culare o cafè."
...
moglie: "Turiddu, o culasti o cafè?"

Turiddu: "mizzica, prima mi lavo le mani e poi o culo!"


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> anch'io ho capito tutto...
> e concordo con Sbri.. è bellissimo leggerli...



Io sapevo che il siciliano fosse ovunque, che il siciliano è dentro ogni persona o regione d''italia, ma, minchia..! anche u giapponu avemu invasu..!


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2014)

*U Curtiggju*

- 'mpaaare, basu li manu, assettativi, facitimi cumpagnia, cu sta bella iurnata ri suli, prego prego

- grazie 'mpare, u tiempu ri 'ncafè, aiu ri sbrigari 'mpocu ri ciffari. Aaaahhhh, chi debba cosa. Cettu ca nuautri a Baghiria siemu fortunati, miii ma che bella sta piazza, che bellu stu suli, autru ca settentrioni, accupunu ro friddu e su sempri 'nmensu all'acqua.

- atu vistu chjè bedda a carusa nova ro bar?

- non 'mpare, ora ste rivannu

- miiiii, bedda fimmina, avi 'mparu di uocciiiiii ... beeeeddi

- se, cacettu, ci taliastuvu l'uocci: ma chi? pi casu divintastuvu purpu!?

- sempri u solitu, l'uocci si fa pi diri, nooo?

- u sacciu, u capì. invece, 'mpare, ve dummanari na cosa

- chi cosa, parrati

- su cosi delicati, ahhh? m'arraccumannu!

- se se ... tranquillu, parrati

- stu picciutteddu ca fa u purtinaru 'nta villa, nun vi pari 'mpoco purpu? 

- miiiinchia 'mpaaaari, ma chi mi liggjti u pinseru, a stissa cosa pinsai, u sapiti. ma allura a 'mprissioni ... è verità

- ma chissacciu, chistu chu tutti sti fimmini ca ci passunu pè manu, una nun sa sapi ficcari. Mha! nun vi pari stranu!

- si ma vui ciatu riflittutu ca tutti fimmini ca ci vanu putissiru pinsari ca nuatri, cà, a Baghiria, siemu tutti purpi? 

- 'mpari, aviti na menti pricisa, veru è! u sapiti ca ma fari? faciemulu spustari ri duocu, iu sacciu cu cuè parrari

- braaaavu, pinsatici vui: 'nto frattiempu, su purpu, u sapiti unni u putissumu mannari? a fari a vardia e cessa pubblici, re masculi s'intende, accussi avi chi taliariiiiii, ahahahahahhah

- veru è veru è, stu purpazzu, u birsmu nuatri. ma com'è sti cafè e sta bedda fimmina, amuni m'pari facitammila taliari ca iùùùùù, masculu sugnu.

- e chi c'erunu dubbi! offru iu ... senza offesa s'intende.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

ed io che sono carletto la faccio nel letto.. la faccio nel letto per fare un dispetto a mamma e papà.


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2014)

chiè, nun ti piaciu? 

iarrusu!


ciao.


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Lui (22 Dicembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> opcorn:


bongiur, como savà? bien?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2014)

Buccellati.


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> bongiur, como savà? bien?



mi rode un po, ma potrebbe andare peggio


----------



## Lui (22 Dicembre 2014)

Per oggi ho dato!

Bonsuar a tiù le mond.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2014)

Cioccolatta di Modica.

Correzzione effetuata 

Grazie.

Se sbaglio altro, dichi dichi.


----------



## Lui (23 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioccolata di Modica.


guarda che si pronuncia e scrive con 2 t, almeno, da noi al sud.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2014)

Baccalà


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Baccalà


con le patate?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con le patate?


Ovvio.

E non solo.

Mangio troppo in questi giorni. Quanto amo la mia mammina.


----------



## Lui (23 Dicembre 2014)

In ogni caso, il baccalà, va sempre gustato caldo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> In ogni caso, il baccalà, va sempre gustato caldo.


E la patata?

Oh ma sei davvero un porco. :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Mostaccioli


----------



## zanna (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Apollonia, Calipso, Viola, Starkino, amarax, LSD ecc che fine hanno fatto??
:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma Apollonia, Calipso, Viola, Starkino, amarax, LSD ecc che fine hanno fatto??
> :unhappy:


Non saprei dirti speriamo stiano bene


----------



## rewindmee (13 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma Apollonia, Calipso, Viola, Starkino, amarax, LSD ecc che fine hanno fatto??
> :unhappy:


Evidentemente hanno da fare nel mondo reale


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



zanna ha detto:


> Ma Apollonia, Calipso, Viola, Starkino, amarax, LSD ecc che fine hanno fatto??
> :unhappy:


Se fanno i cazzi loro come ar solito....se pijo gas poi.....


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2015)

per non cadere, in bici, bisogna pedalare.

come dire, l'hai voluta la bicicletta!? ora, pedala.


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2015)

*finalmente*

è tornato a splendere il sole. durerà poco, ma ci si accontenta.


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2015)

ancora sole, sino a fine mese, almeno qui.
in altri luoghi è ancora nuvolo, piovoso, triste.

goduria


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> ancora sole, sino a fine mese, almeno qui.
> in altri luoghi è ancora nuvolo, piovoso, triste.
> 
> goduria



Da me, le previsioni, davano cattivo tempo. 

Invece sole, sole, sole. Cielo libero, libero libero. 

Goduria, che parolone, ma t'attisa ancuora, scimunitooo. maria mariaaaa


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2015)

se, m'attisa, ogni tanto però, non siempri siempri.


ma mi dica: com'è ca sì cussì murratu cu chidda picciuttedda? chi minchia fu, possiri ca nun ti puozzu lassiri 'nminutu ca subitu struolichii?

si cumminatu malamente, chiù peggiu i mia.

latra viccania.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> se, m'attisa, ogni tanto però, non siempri siempri.
> 
> 
> ma mi dica: com'è ca sì cussì murratu cu chidda picciuttedda? chi minchia fu, possiri ca nun ti puozzu lassiri 'nminutu ca subitu struolichii?
> ...



A virità? è ca quannu mi virunu, arrestanu talmenti impressionati ca fazzu colpu..! tipu na timpulata a ciel sirenu..! na vampata ca pigghia e ni nesci ca....... s'arresta accussì... senza paroli. Sulu tumpuluna. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Piove. 

Qualche stronzo ieri ci ittò u picchiu.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2015)

si, ma anche se piove c'è il sole, sino a fine mese


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

mariaaaa io avrei scritto "fino a fine" mariaaaaaaaa sto posto non è più come prima apa:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lo sai che messo a pecora fai schifu i stissu?


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2015)

è il nero che non tira, ma che vuoi, non possiamo essere, fortunatamente, tutte bianche o verdi.

iu virdi nunnè vistu mai, forsi ntè muntagni, qualcuna c'è.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> è il nero che non tira, ma che vuoi, non possiamo essere, fortunatamente, tutte bianche o verdi.
> 
> iu virdi nunnè vistu mai, forsi ntè muntagni, qualcuna c'è.



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 
mi si deve ancora inventare ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> mi si deve ancora inventare ...
> ...


è che tu, dalle tue parti, ti confonderesti tra la natura, se fossi verde, intendo. 
devi scegliere, bianca o nera.

certo il nero non è facile da gestire, bisogna osare e non tutti lo fanno.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> è che tu, dalle tue parti, ti confonderesti tra la natura, se fossi verde, intendo.
> devi scegliere, bianca o nera.
> 
> certo il nero non è facile da gestire, bisogna osare e non tutti lo fanno.



Ciao

il punto già muore in partenza. 
Non sono una pecora ... e questo è proprio osare. 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> è il nero che non tira, ma che vuoi, non possiamo essere, fortunatamente, tutte bianche o verdi.
> 
> iu virdi nunnè vistu mai, forsi ntè muntagni, qualcuna c'è.



Ma va... non tira il nero.. ma va..! canciamu animali? L'oca, chi dici ti piace?


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma va... non tira il nero.. ma va..! canciamu animali? L'oca, chi dici ti piace?


con tutte quelle che ci sono in giro ... 

un bel patè di fegato.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao Lui

mi dispiace se te la sei presa, perché io abbia espresso delle mie idee, che ti sei sentito venire contro. 
Se solo riuscissi ad andare oltre ad un orgoglio inutile, ti renderesti conto, che sono solo idee con consigli. 
Che basta cestinare se non piacciono. Senza poi assumere tale atteggiamento. 

Ma capisco ... c'è anche Ultimo ecc. 


Mi dispiace. Ma a volte, bisogna anche osare ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> con tutte quelle che ci sono in giro ...
> 
> un bel patè di fegato.



sincero? :bleah:


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> con tutte quelle che ci sono in giro ...
> 
> un bel patè di fegato.


Buon appetito.Ma sembrate i bulletti del liceo,uno spara la battuta e l'altro spalleggia...E poi tutta sta amarezza e disagio da dove verrebbe mai?Uno non deve scrivere sennò  diventa il pallino che rimbalza da una mano al altra.....


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> ......
> 
> Ma capisco ... c'è anche Ultimo ecc.
> ...


ma che presa e presa, Sienne, non è così. ti sarà sembrato, ma no assolutamente.

ho solo risposto allo stesso tuo modo, sottilmente. tranquilla.

Ultimo cosa?

cerchiamo di finirla con tutte ste chiacchiere, io qui non difendo nessuno, è bene che si sappia e tantomeno non insulto nessun altro, tranne che questo/i nessun altro non lo facciano com me, gratuitamente.

purtroppo, sono una persona con un minimo di educazione.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che presa e presa, Sienne, non è così. ti sarà sembrato, ma no assolutamente.
> 
> ho solo risposto allo stesso tuo modo, sottilmente. tranquilla.
> 
> ...



Ciao


era solo un esempio, che si svolgeva nell'insieme del discorso delle offese. Non capisco perché l'hai presa a livello personale. Perché così non era. E non era affatto sottile. Visto che l'intento era di far capire, che non ci vuole affatto tanto ad offendere. Doveva essere evidente. Mica sottile. Ma figurati, se vado a dire a qualcuno con parole neutre, che è scemo per natura.  

Basta. Tira troppa brutta aria. Io me la squaglio ... 
Troppi malintesi e fraintendimenti ... e paranoie ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2015)

è vero. l'aria qui è diventata troppo pesante, si è sempre sul sentiero di guerra, chissà mai il perchè.

ci sono troppi fraintendimenti.


----------



## sienne (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> è vero. l'aria qui è diventata troppo pesante, si è sempre sul sentiero di guerra, chissà mai il perchè.
> 
> ci sono troppi fraintendimenti.



Ciao

fraintendimenti, perché sta divenendo sempre più difficile con alcuni,
riconoscere le vere motivazioni delle prese di posizione o nell'esprimere delle idee.

Certe cose, non le capisco. Certi accanimenti, non le capisco ... è cattiveria gratuita. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ergersi a giudici e puntare il dito, definendo, calunniando, sotto-intendendo costantemente, farà sempre parte di quella dimensione dove il dialogo non potrà mai esserci se non esclusivamente nelle liti. 

Compare pecora, chiovi nni tia?


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compare pecora, chiovi nni tia?


t'ho detto prima, ca se anchi chiovi, pi mia c'è sempre u suli, sino a fini misi.

è chiaru u concettu?


p.s. mi chiamasti compare? 'n lu viri chi succeri a chiamarimi 'mparì? ci pari ca faciemu parti ri na cosca, vertice, viscuvi  e picciotti. Non dare questa idea falasata di noi altri siculi, ca poi n'appellano pi mafiusi.

*E leviti sa minchia ri cuoppula.
*


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> t'ho detto prima, ca se anchi chiovi, pi mia c'è sempre u suli, sino a fini misi.
> 
> è chiaru u concettu?
> 
> ...



Bohh.. ammia a volte mi pari una checca isterica. 

Baciamo le mani mpare.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Mpare, ma nni tia, chiovi stairnata?


ahahahaahaaahahahhaaah


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2015)

MINCHIAZZA MINATA CA NUN SI AUTRU, TI RISSI RI NO, FINO A FINI MISI.


minchiiiiiaaa. allura anu raggjuni. puttana ra miseria.

Suli e cauru comu fussi 'stati.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2015)

che settimana serena, alla facciaccia di chi mi vuole male.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

mpare... mpare.. scusassi, nni mia chiovi, bottarisaliiii...! ma nni vossia, chiovi?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mpare... mpare.. scusassi, nni mia chiovi, bottarisaliiii...! ma nni vossia, chiovi?


nun mi chiamari mpare. nun chiovi. ieri sira mi fici i bucatini ca sarda e u finuccieddu: mariiiiiaaaaaa, chi spittaculu.

ci misi puru a passula e i pinoli, muddica i supra pi farici a crosta e ... ri unni vegnu vegnu ro mulinu.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

t'avissi a beneri un scisuni ri chiddi ca assittannuti ntò ritrè, un t'avissi a susiri chiù..:incazzato:

Si volevi criarimi mmiria, ci arriniscisti. strunzu..!


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2015)

Il piacere della paste finocchietto e sarda è la freschezza del condimento. la sarda la compri, freschissima, il finocchietto lo vai a raccogliere. Delirio.

per molti ... ma non per tutti.


come si suol dire, signori ... 'nte natichi.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

assira, cacuocciuli ca tappa i l'ova... affucati nnà salsa. 

Stairnata mi ci abbagnu arreri u pani.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da me, le previsioni, davano cattivo tempo.
> 
> Invece sole, sole, sole. Cielo libero, libero libero.
> 
> Goduria, che parolone, ma t'attisa ancuora, scimunitooo. maria mariaaaa


Giusto per soffrire
Quanti gradi ci sono in trinacria?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Giusto per soffrire
> Quanti gradi ci sono in trinacria?


Stamani alle 8 circa, 12°. Sto letteralmente morendo dal freddo. Non riesco a sopportare il freddo.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stamani alle 8 circa, 12°. Sto letteralmente morendo dal freddo. Non riesco a sopportare il freddo.


Ah
Da me 2 gradi
Ti odio


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

meno 12 gradi. Un paesaggio bianco bianco. 
L'odore della legna. Una lasagne al forno. 
Un brodo di gallina che cuoce lentamente ... 


Cosa si vuole di più?


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ah
> Da me 2 gradi
> Ti odio



Vabbè, se mi odi perchè abito in sicilia ti comprendo ( scherzo)

Credo che ognuno di noi si abitui alle temperature del luogo d'appartenenza.

A parte i casi come quello di sienne. minchia.. secondo me non ci si abitua proprio. 

Se ho letto bene ha scritto -12.


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

no, no, no ... è bellissimo invece. 

Un sole forte forte. Ho iniziato a costruire ieri delle poltroncine di neve-ghiaccio, per contemplare con una coperta di lana di pecora il paesaggio e sorseggiare un café-lutz (café con una specie di grappa) ... ho una vista sulle alpi e giù in valle ... 

Affinché non c'è vento, può abbassare la temperatura quanto vuole. Il freddo non entra nelle ossa. 



sienne


----------



## lolapal (24 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, no, no ... è bellissimo invece.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne  

-12° brrrr... ci si abitua alle temperature, ci si adatta, anche se non ci si è cresciuti... a me è successo da quando mi sono trasferita di essermi abituata a temperature più basse...

p.s. se posso, non per una critica ma per quello che tu chiedi sull'aiutarti a migliorare l'italiano: sul neretto, dovresti usare "finché" che vuol dire "fino a quando", mentre "affinché" è usato più come "al fine di..."


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne
> 
> -12° brrrr... ci si abitua alle temperature, ci si adatta, anche se non ci si è cresciuti... a me è successo da quando mi sono trasferita di essermi abituata a temperature più basse...
> 
> p.s. se posso, non per una critica ma per quello che tu chiedi sull'aiutarti a migliorare l'italiano: sul neretto, dovresti usare "finché" che vuol dire "fino a quando", mentre "affinché" è usato più come "al fine di..."



Ciao

perfetto. Grazie tante!


PS: È solo gennaio ... aspettiamo febbraio e marzo. Ma finché )) c'è sole, è veramente bello. 



sienne


----------



## lolapal (24 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto. Grazie tante!
> 
> ...


:up:

Il sole d'inverno dà gioia di vivere... persone che conosco sentono molto in negativo l'arrivo della primavera, a me dà una carica incredibile, invece, il passaggio graduale della temperatura e anche quella sorta di intorpidimento del cambio di stagione (aprile dolce dormire) che mi fa sentire riposata; completamente diverso il passaggio all'autunno, che mi destabilizza profondamente...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne
> 
> -12° brrrr... ci si abitua alle temperature, ci si adatta, anche se non ci si è cresciuti... a me è successo da quando mi sono trasferita di essermi abituata a temperature più basse...
> 
> p.s. se posso, non per una critica ma per quello che tu chiedi sull'aiutarti a migliorare l'italiano: sul neretto, dovresti usare "finché" che vuol dire "fino a quando", mentre "affinché" è usato più come "al fine di..."



Certo che si si abitua, col tempo però. 

Bergamo.

Esco dal Motel per andare a farmi una passeggiata, entro in un locale, ceno. Finita la cena mi appresto a ritornare al Motel con la testa tra le nuvole e i pensieri costanti senza guardare la direzione che sto pigliando. Mi accorgo della situazione soltanto quando sento il gelo cominciare a salirmi dai piedi, mi sveglio dai pensieri guardandomi attorno senza riconoscere nulla. Cammino nella direzione contraria a quella che avevo prima, mentre cammino sento il gelo dei piedi cominciare a salire. Mi son messo a correre. :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> meno 12 gradi. Un paesaggio bianco bianco.
> L'odore della legna. Una lasagne al forno.
> ...



Un Lucano!


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un Lucano!


Disy ma dov'eri? Tutto ok?

:bacio:


----------



## Lui (26 Gennaio 2015)

stamane alle 8, 4 gradi, con il sole. Sicilia.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2015)

9° da me, sole a rompere. Ma sole sole però, quello che ti bacia tutto e ti avvolge di calore, vero calore, quello siculo. Il sole Palermitano..! Mizzica.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2015)

*Testinaa*

picchì un scrivi la ricetta ri cacuocciuli ca tappa i l'ovu affucati nella salsa? 


Io vorrei farlo, ma è troppu complicata e siddu a scrivu iu  ni nesci ca nuddu, oltre a unni capirinni na minchia, un la fannu e si perdunu una prelibatezza. 

Poi vabbè, sicuro ca scrivu puru a mia picchì mancu tu a scrivi buona, è n'avutru riscussu.


----------



## Lui (26 Gennaio 2015)

cacuocciuli ca tappa?


non li conosco, tranne che qui si chiamano in altro modo. come sarebbero?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Minchia, mi tocca scriverlo? mavafangul va..!

Sicuramente da te avranno un altro nome, ma si sa, tu vivi in Africa, terun...! 



Si tolgono le prime foglie del carciofo fino ad arrivare a quelle tenere, si taglia il carciofo pressapoco a meta, eliminando quindi la parte con le spine. Badando bene a eliminare anche quelle residue che si trovano al centro del carciofo rimasto. 

In una ciotola si prepara la mollica che farà parte dei 3/4 dell'impasto, con parmiggiano pinoli e uva candita sale e pepe. All'impasto si versa un po di olio di oliva, questo per mantenere poco poco umido l'impasto. 

Preparare il pomodoro fresco ( ndo si trova in questo periodo  ) per fare della salsa. Fare la salsa.:singleeye: versarla nel tegame  in attesa senza metterla in cottura. 

Preparare un tegame basso ma ampio come circonferenza.

Preparare delle uova sbattute in un ciotola

Preparare un padella con olio di semi.



Riempire i carciofi con l'impasto sopra descritto, nello riempire il carciofo bisogna pressare in maniera tale che le foglie del carciofo si aprano senza però rompersi o staccarsi. l'impasto deve essere raso al taglio del carciofo. 
Una volta riempiti i carciofi con un cucchiaio si prende l'uovo e si versa nella parte superiore del carciofo, quello contenente l'impasto cioè, versare ripetutamente l'uovo fino a quando l'impasto non lo assorbe sufficientemente. 

Si prendono i carciofi e si poggiano delicatamente dalla parte della impanatura sull'olio caldo della padella prima preparata. Una volta dorata l'impanatura si poggiano stavolta con l'impanatura rivolta verso l'alto, sul tegame preparato precedentemente, quello basso e con la circonferenza ampia. Fatto questo si versa la salsa fino a quasi riempire i carciofi, quasi fino all'orlo, senza però toccarlo, si mette il coperchio e si lascia cucinare tutto.


----------



## Lui (26 Gennaio 2015)

non la conoscevo. 

da noi si fanno anche ripireni come hai detto tu, ma poi si cuociono in forno, senza salsa, ne uova, solo con il ripieno al quale noi aggiungiuamo le acciughe, l'aglio ed il prezzemolo e non il formaggio.

buoni anche così.

devo provarli come hai detto tu.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> non la conoscevo.
> 
> da noi si fanno anche ripireni come hai detto tu, ma poi si cuociono in forno, senza salsa, ne uova, solo con il ripieno al quale noi aggiungiuamo le acciughe, l'aglio ed il prezzemolo e non il formaggio.
> 
> ...



Provali, una squisitezza increddibbbile sono.

Si, quelli che citi tu li conosco, l'alternativa e cuocerli alla brace. Sicuramente già sapevi.


----------



## Lui (26 Gennaio 2015)

Il cielo è diventato nerissimo, minaccioso. tuoni e lampi scandiscono i minuti. grandinerà?


----------



## drusilla (26 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> Il cielo è diventato nerissimo, minaccioso. tuoni e lampi scandiscono i minuti. grandinerà?


La grandinata più paurosa della mia vita beccata a gennaio del 99 sulla via del ritorno da Agrigento a Palermo ..


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La grandinata più paurosa della mia vita beccata a gennaio del 99 sulla via del ritorno da Agrigento a Palermo ..


Scusa ma di dove sei?

Io nell'ottantasei a Pordenone. Chicchi di grandine grandi come la mandorla, se uscivo dal treno ci rimanevo secco..!


----------



## drusilla (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa ma di dove sei?
> 
> Io nell'ottantasei a Pordenone. Chicchi di grandine grandi come la mandorla, se uscivo dal treno ci rimanevo secco..!


Sono a Roma. Ero in miniferie.... devo tornare. La Sicilia mi ha rapita. Greci e arabi dappertutto.... il paradiso


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono a Roma. Ero in miniferie.... devo tornare. La Sicilia mi ha rapita. Greci e arabi dappertutto.... il paradiso



 Bello... scendere in Sicilia e trovare la grandine, che culo..! 

In effetti qua è più facile vedere la grandine che la neve. 

Io l'ho vista soltanto due volte, la prima volta attorno agli anni 80, la seconda quest'anno nei giorni di Natale. La terza spero di essere ancora vivo. :singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello... scendere in Sicilia e trovare la grandine, che culo..!
> 
> In effetti qua è più facile vedere la grandine che la neve.
> 
> Io l'ho vista soltanto due volte, la prima volta attorno agli anni 80, la seconda quest'anno nei giorni di Natale. La terza spero di essere ancora vivo. :singleeye:


Veramente faceva un tempo quasi estivo... in maniche di camicia. La grandine è un fenomeno estivo nel mediterraneo[emoji2]. È durato un pomeriggio. Il resto del tempo sole. Palermo= Siviglia. Bello. Agrigento= mandorli in fiore nella Valle dei Templi, che incanto. A Selinunte il tempo ha cominciato a guastarsi[emoji2] a Palermo di nuovo il sole


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Incredibile..! un anno incredibile. Ieri di nuovo la grandine, le macchine coperte da uno strato di grandine simil neve.

Oggi un sole che spacca le pietre e rende il viso rugoso come quello del mio avatar..!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

I miei figli ieri leggevano un foglio, la frase che andrò a scrivere non al ricordo esattamente, ma pressapoco è questa: andava per la strada, che, purtroppo, etc etc... 

Il figlio grande diceva al piccolo che la virgola sul "che" non ci andava, o eventualmente per metterla doveva inserire le virgolette sulla parola " purtroppo" 
Il figlio piccolo contestava. 

A voi la parola.


----------



## Lui (3 Febbraio 2015)

questo posto è diventato un casino, nel vero senso della parola.

perchè non cercate di riordinarvi le idee?

venite vi offro da bere: viviemu c'arraghjiunamu.


----------



## Lui (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Nessuno di voi ha aperto un DDD "Tuba Libero".*


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> questo posto è diventato un casino, nel vero senso della parola.
> 
> perchè non cercate di riordinarvi le idee?
> 
> venite vi offro da bere: viviemu c'arraghjiunamu.



Tranquillo compà, le idee son bene impostate, eccome. Si hanno soltanto conferme ogni tanto.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

'Nto curtigghiu ro' zu Peppi Fari lu triunfu
'Nto curtigghiu ro' zu Peppi fari festa era n'usanza ca' si tramannaja ri generazioni. "Rari" o "Fari" u triunfu era na veccia tradizioni che rarichi. Ogni occasioni era bona: 'nmatrimoniu, n'assoluzioni,'mbattiu,na vincita o jochilottu, o o' totocalciu, mittirisi na putia e pi' finiri farisi ziti. Parenti, amici e vicini ro' curtigghiu, pigghiavanu parti a festa purtannisi a segghia ri casa sistimannusi vicinu n'altari 'nigu priparatu pi' l'occasioni o Santu ra jurnata. 'Nu triu furmatu ri viulunu, citarra e urganettu  facia addivertiri 'nta festa. Magari sti cumplissini si ciamavunu >Triunfi>. S'accumenzava cu' vecci canzuni ri Cresia e si finija cu musiche muderni. I fimmini pa' sira priparavanu pizzi, scacci, carni ri tutti i maneri e si mangiva 'nzemmula rirennu e babbiannu vagnannu tuttu cu' nu bonu biccheri ri vinu.
 Traduzione in italianoNel cortile di Zio Giuseppe fare il trionfo
Nel cortile di zio Giuseppe festeggiare era un'usanza che si tramandavano da generazioni. "Rari" o "Fari" il trionfo era un'antica e radicata tradizione, ogni occasione era buona: un matrimonio, un'assoluzione, un battesimo, una vincita al lotto o al totocalcio, l'apertura di un negozio e per finire il fidanzamento. Parenti, amici e vicini del cortile, prendevano parte alla festa portandosi la sedia da casa e sistemandosi vicino o nei pressi di un'altarino dedicato per l'occasione al Santo del giorno. Un trio formato da violino, chitarra e fisarmonica allietava la festa. Anche questi piccoli comolessi venivano chiamati:< Triunfi>. Si cominciava con antichi canti sacri e si finiva con musiche moderne. Le donne per la sera preparavano pizze, scacce, carne nei vari modi e si mangiava insieme ridendo e scherzando annaffiando tutto con un buon bicchiere di vino.


----------



## Lui (3 Febbraio 2015)

C'è sempre chi prediga bene e razzola male. e non solo: condanna pure. che cazzo di gente.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

prediga ? ma va curcati a mari, gnurantii! nsignati a parrari ca un si capisci na minchia ri chiddu ca scrivi. Scemo, coglione patentato, idiota..fanculo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2015)

Che bella giornata. 

Ore 23,30, il cucciolo dalla culla si alza in piedi, fa rumore, saltella. Ci svegliamo, lo guardiamo, ci sorride e continua a saltellare.
Mia moglie come me conosce le dinamiche, accade spesso, quindi lo prende lo mette nel letto, al centro col suo cuscino adatto alla sua testolina tonda... 
Mi alzo preparandogli il biberon del latte, arrivo in camera e a pancia in giù si alza la testolina guardandomi, "ecco il latte è arrivato avrà pensato" 
Mi avvicino e beve finalmente il latte, stavolta sono io a darglielo. Lo guardo mentre beve, mentre schiude gli occhi e mentre li chiude, quant'è bello.... 
Finisce quasi tutto il biberon del latte, ma è solo colpa mia perchè pensavo fosse finito, complice il buio, mannaggia a lui..! Gli do il ciuccio,  a pancia in giù lui, io di lato, stiamo un po a guardarci un po a dormire, dall'altra parte mia moglie gli tiene la mano, io l'altra. Lui il cucciolo, mentre ha gli occhi chiusi, emette dei singhiozzi... sta ridendo.
Io dalla mia parte, chiudo gli occhi, ho fatto il pieno di felicità


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella giornata.
> 
> Ore 23,30, il cucciolo dalla culla si alza in piedi, fa rumore, saltella. Ci svegliamo, lo guardiamo, ci sorride e continua a saltellare.
> Mia moglie come me conosce le dinamiche, accade spesso, quindi lo prende lo mette nel letto, al centro col suo cuscino adatto alla sua testolina tonda...
> ...


quanto è bello questo che hai scritto... hai descritto una scena viva, vera, come se l'avessimo davanti agli occhi


----------



## Ultimo (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> quanto è bello questo che hai scritto... hai descritto una scena viva, vera, come se l'avessimo davanti agli occhi


Nel senso che si notano le mie occhiaie? 

Vivo queste scene quotidianamente, ho sempre vissuto piccoli sprazzi di vita reali ricordandoli dentro di me. Negli ultimi anni li ho semplicemente resi più importanti. E' una lotta, tra l'importanza di ciò che abbiamo sotto gli occhi e il saperla osservare, comprendere, apprezzare. 

Sto diventando smielato lo so. :singleeye:


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella giornata.
> 
> ... OMISSIS ...
> Lui il cucciolo, mentre ha gli occhi chiusi, emette dei singhiozzi... sta ridendo.
> *Io dalla mia parte, chiudo gli occhi, ho fatto il pieno di felicità*


Nel senso che ti ha inondato di latte? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Febbraio 2015)

oggi fa molto freddo ed il mio pipino si è ritirato così tanto che non lo trovo più: non voglio immaginare quello di Ultimo.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Non è bello pensare che il pipino di Ultimo sta spesso in bocca di chi lo cita. Nonostante l'immagine della pecora. 

Rici giufà quannu chiovi friddu fà.


----------



## Lui (9 Febbraio 2015)

è peggio d'un cortile d'oche e d'ochi. _(cit)_


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

*Ho fatto sesso*

Domenica pomeriggio, mi appresto ad andare a prendere il secondo figlio per nascita, che, essendo stato invitato a pranzo da un amichetto, doveva ritornare a casa visto l'ora tarda.
Il bagnetto..! è da alcuni giorni che prometto di farlo fare a lui assieme al cucciolo piccolo, che adora l'acqua. E' giunta l'ora.

La vasca è pronta, il secondo cucciolo si appresta a spogliarsi e s'immerge, il piccolo la a guardare mentre gli diciamo che deve farsi anche lui il bagnetto. E' ci sta a guardare impaziente come i cuccioli sono sempre. Stavolta si calma un po perchè vede suo fratello immergersi e lo guarda con un'espressione estasiata, o almeno è quello che io percepisco.
Nudo..! con un corpo perfetto e quel culetto tondissimo viene voglia di..... stringerlo forte, di sentirlo, di farmi sentire. 

Appena immerso nella vasca e superato quel senso di bollente dell'acqua, si siede, e da li in poi è un continuo gridare di gioia, di spruzzi d'acqua a festeggiare il bagnetto comune. Non riesce a trattenere la gioia, complice il fratello che lo incita e partecipa. 

Yes, ho fatto l'amore, e questo ne è la conseguenza.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> è peggio d'un cortile d'oche e d'ocO. _(cit)_



Il maschile, mi sono permesso di scoreggiare .


----------



## Lui (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yes, ho fatto l'amore.


ma va curchiti, va.

se è vero, cu sapi quanti risati si fici cu taliau. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> ma va curchiti, va.
> 
> se è vero, cu sapi quanti risati si fici cu taliau. :rotfl:



Lesson one for you..! yu spik ingris evè? al right rid mi..pliss

The ses o amor nun c'azzeccanu na beatissima minchias in this argoment picchì the ses o amor nnunès uan paia di minne o una figa depilation but is ben avutru, the ses o amor pass now attraversescion l'unicas ragion che esist: THE NEURON.. VUSAVèCOMPRI? 

Lesson tu..! mavafangul... e t'ho creato anche la rima.


----------



## oscuro (10 Febbraio 2015)

*Ultimo*



Lui ha detto:


> ma va curchiti, va.
> 
> se è vero, cu sapi quanti risati si fici cu taliau. :rotfl:


Ultimo fa l'amore con il culo...anche quella è una forma di amore,peccato che sia il suo....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo fa l'amore con il culo...anche quella è una forma di amore,peccato che sia il suo....



Senti bello, il mio culo non si tocca, chiarito questo senza diventare scurrile passiamo avanti.

Io organizzerei un raduno di solo masculi per una sega collettiva. Ti dispiace aprirci un thread? Tanto tu non potresti partecipare in quanto frocio. Tranquillo, prima che me lo domandi tu, testimonieremo tutto immortalandolo e inviandoti il dvd, buone sgarganellate anche a te. 

:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (10 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo fa l'amore con il culo...anche quella è una forma di amore,peccato che sia il suo....


proverà piacere ugualmente.


i gusti sono gusti.


----------



## oscuro (10 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> proverà piacere ugualmente.
> 
> 
> i gusti sono gusti.


Tanto al posto del culo ha un pozzo di San Patrizio....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ecco i due compari di minchia ( parlo di testa, non di minchia ma di cervello) uniti in un amplesso che condividono l'amur per la chappel . et volià le jesonfè


----------



## Lui (10 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto al posto del culo ha un pozzo di San Patrizio....


azz!!!! staresti largo anche tu, e di certo se il suo culo assomiglia a lui, non è un bel vedere. ci vuole fegato!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Idea geniale per Lui e Oscuro*

Perchè non proponete all'amministrazione un sotto privè del privè del privè dove potervi postare a vicenda culo e ciolla e potervi masturbare senza ricorrere ai MP ? 

Solo per voi due eh..! qua non siamo gelosi. 



PS: siete carini nei messaggi subliminali ...  tifo per voi.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè non proponete all'amministrazione un sotto privè del privè del privè dove potervi postare a vicenda culo e ciolla e potervi masturbare senza ricorrere ai MP ?
> 
> Solo per voi due eh..! qua non siamo gelosi.
> 
> ...


Postare la mia ciolla è un problema....


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

e basta con ste cretinate, santo cielo.
otre tutto questo continuo  ridicolizzare l'omosessualità non va bene


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> e basta con ste cretinate, santo cielo.
> otre tutto questo continuo  ridicolizzare l'omosessualità non va bene


Ecco brava minerva.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Postare la mia ciolla è un problema....



Posti il viso, oppure il culo.

Vabbè non cambia nulla. :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Posti il viso, oppure il culo.
> 
> Vabbè non cambia nulla. :facepalm:


Hai sempre sto culo in bocca....peccato che ti piacciono quelli muscolosi e pelosi...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e basta con ste cretinate, santo cielo.
> otre tutto questo continuo  ridicolizzare l'omosessualità non va bene


Ok Minerva. Se la leggi diversamente vedrai che solo tu la stai ridicolizzando, noi stiamo solo scherzando.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai sempre sto culo in bocca....peccato che ti piacciono quelli muscolosi e pelosi...:rotfl::rotfl:



Meglio di averlo in faccia.. 
































































































:rofl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok Minerva. Se la leggi diversamente vedrai che solo tu la stai ridicolizzando, noi stiamo solo scherzando.


Se avvessi avuto una mandre come minerva sarei finito a drogarmi e a vendermi il culo....


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se avvessi avuto una mandre come minerva sarei finito a drogarmi e a vendermi il culo....


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se avvessi avuto una mandre come minerva sarei finito a drogarmi e a vendermi il culo....


Menomale va... almeno ora lo dai gratis ..! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Menomale va... almeno ora lo dai gratis ..! :rotfl:


Si,ma non a quelli come te,con quella larva che hai in mezzo alle gambe,solo apesca ci puoi andare...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma non a quelli come te,con quella larva che hai in mezzo alle gambe,solo apesca ci puoi andare...


Colpa di mia madre..!

ahh se avessi avuto una madre come Minerva magari ci facevo anche altro. :incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

non se ne può più di queste battute dellaminchia,
mi sa che il forum si autospegne per questo .bastaaaa


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa di mia madre..!
> 
> ahh se avessi avuto una madre come Minerva magari ci facevo anche altro. :incazzato:


Io ti ribadisco la mia enorme stima.NON TI SEI FATTO VINCERE DALLA VITA,hai comunuqe fatto il tuo percorso di vita,orgoglione dei tuoi 3 cm di pisello,complimenti davvero.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ribadisco la mia enorme stima.NON TI SEI FATTO VINCERE DALLA VITA,hai comunuqe fatto il tuo percorso di vita,orgoglione dei tuoi 3 cm di pisello,complimenti davvero.:up:



Grazie grazie.... sortisci comunque l'effetto contrario. Sapervi insieme e insieme sperimentare percorsi alternativi, vabbè chiamiamoli baratri senza fine è un'esperienza che nun sa da fare per i miei 3cm .

Chissà che provate quando lo scambio di fluidi ( cit tebe) vi unisce.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non se ne può più di queste* battute dellaminchia*,
> mi sa che il forum si autospegne per questo .bastaaaa



Anatema.


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non se ne può più di queste battute dellaminchia,
> mi sa che il forum si autospegne per questo .bastaaaa


Si, ma, oltre sulla minchia si dibatte anche del culo.
Poi, certo, ognuno ci legge ciò che vuole leggere.
In ogni caso, hai ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> Si, ma, oltre sulla minchia si dibatte anche del culo.
> Poi, certo, ognuno ci legge ciò che vuole leggere.
> In ogni caso, hai ragione.


AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAHAH


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2015)

Testina, tu che forse capisci qualcosa. FORSE. 

Secondo te, arrostire la carne su una lastra di pietra lavica poggiata sul barbecue, la carne viene meglio o peggio? 

Considera che spesso uso legno di limone o olivo, o quello che capito comunque. Quindi vale la pena oppure no?


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Testina, tu che forse capisci qualcosa. FORSE.
> 
> Secondo te, arrostire la carne su una lastra di pietra lavica poggiata sul barbecue, la carne viene meglio o peggio?
> 
> Considera che spesso uso legno di limone o olivo, o quello che capito comunque. Quindi vale la pena oppure no?


tanto vale cuocerla in padella sui fornelli.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Sole. Dicono che per fine settimana peggiori un po.... Io comincio a sentire il calore del sole siciliano, quello che "ammutta" il freddo e che ti riscalda dentro. Già spunta prima e sinni va dopo..! Sento odor di zagara..!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> tanto vale cuocerla in padella sui fornelli.


eh beh sì.
Se i metti una lastra sopra, puoi usare la legna che vuoi, ma pure la fiamma del gas.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Cw6oJwZyaA


  Avò, l’amuri miu, ti vogghiu beni - l’ucchiuzzi di me figlia, su sireni. Oh…

    Chi  avi la figghia mia, - ca  sempri cianci, - voli fattu  la naca, 
    menzu  l’aranci.    Oh…
  Specchiu di l’occhi mia, - facci  d’aranciu, - ca mancu ‘ppun tesoru
    iu ti cangiu.   Oh…
  Sciatu di l’arma mia, - facciuzza bedda, - la  mamma t’ava fari munachedda.    Oh…
  E munachedda di lu Sarvaturi, - unni  ci stannu i nobili e i signori. Oh…
  Ora  s’addummisciu, - la figghia mia, - guardatimilla vui, Matri Maria. Oh…
  NINNA  NANNA
  Fai  la vò,  amore mio, ti voglio bene, - gli occhietti di mia figlia sono sereni. Oh…
  Cosa  ha la figlia mia, - che  sempre piange, - vuole  che le facciamo la culla, 
    in mezzo agli aranci.  Oh…
  Specchio  dei miei occhi, - faccia  d’arancio - che  nemmeno per un tesoro 
    io ti cambio.   Oh…
  Respiro  della anima mia, - faccetta bella. la  mamma ti vuole fare  monachella.   Oh…
  E  monachella (del monastero) del Salvatore, dove stanno i nobili 
    e  i signori. Oh…
  Ora  si è addormentata, - la  figlia mia, - guardatemela  voi, Madre Maria Oh…


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2015)

*prova prova*

.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Unni sì? ta ittasti o nni sta liggiennu. Se ci sei batti un colpo. No ca pinna asinnò u scrusciu un si senti.


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2015)

ho notato che senza di voi, chi più chi meno, non si sta male, anzi ...



bacio le mani.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> ho notato che senza di voi, chi più chi meno, non si sta male, anzi ...
> 
> 
> 
> bacio le mani.



A parte che sei uno stronzo patentato, quindi chiusa parentesi, ammia, quello che hai scritto può soltanto farmi piacere.

Bacia stagranco...purpu a chi cisì. 

Mi va pigghiù u  cafè, tinni portu unu puru attia, aggratise tranquillo.


----------



## Lui (5 Marzo 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi va pigghiù u cafè, tinni portu unu puru attia, aggratise tranquillo.


staiu ancora spittanu u cafè!
chi beni ro brasili?

sempri u stissu sì. riddiculu.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2015)

*pasta ca nunnata*

300 gr di spaghetti.
300 gr di neonata DI SARDA
Qualche spicchio d'aglio.( cumpà: rapu u stipi e pigghiu u spicchiu, chiu u stipu e puosu u spicchiu) 
mezzo bicchiere di vino bianco.( per chi vuole rompere i coglioni con la scelta del vino: meno costa meglio è) 
Due o tre pomodori
sale e pepe
prezzemolo. 

Su una padella cucinate i due o tre pomodori riducendoli a pezzettini( vi ricordo che nella padella prima di mettere l'olio accendere il gas e appena comincia a scaldarsi gettare il pomodoro)-( quando pronto non vi scordate di spegnere il gas)

Su un'altra padella con aglio e olio d'oliva bollente gettate la neonata e subitissimamente il mezzo bicchiere di vino bianco, appena sfumato spegnete. Non cucinate troppo la neonata e manco state la a mescolare, che poverina già è piccola e non serve ridurla ad una poltiglia. 

Su un'unica padella, possibilmente una delle due, oh se poi vi piace lavare padelle prendetene un'altra e unite pomodori e neonata assieme, più il prezzemolo e il sale e pepe.

Se non vi siete scordati di mettere a bollire gli spaghetti, fatelo, scolateli dopo aver spento il gas e unite il tutto.

PS: Nell'acqua di bollitura non vi scordate di mettere il sale.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2015)

Perchè questo sole deve riscaldare così?
perchè si deve sentire l'odore della zagara?
perchè scoccia lavorare tutto il giorno?
perchè vorrei farmi una passeggiata lungo la riva del mare a piedi scalzi, sdraiarmi sulla sabbia bollente chiudere gli occhi e godermi il bacio del sole? 
perchè voglio la pensione? 
perchè voglio gli stigghiola?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2015)

E' nicu u picciriddu, prima chi ru manu caminava, e tu i rappressu a iddu a tinillu chi vraziteddi ca ci stavanu avuti avuti, dopo sulu cu na manuzza ca u tineva, e, ogni tantu iddu u picciriddu si isava a tistuzza, ti taliava e ti ririeva, poi si pigghiò i curaggiu e cu l'avutra manuzza circava i livariti chidda to ca u tineva. No amore, si nicu e iu mi scantu ca tu cari, tu ancora un lu capisci ca si cari ti struppiu assai. Vinciu u picciriddu,camina sulu ora, non sempri ma ogni tantu, ogni so passu e ritmatu ru stissu suonu ru me cori... cori ca sata ntallaria a taliallu..! sta cariennu PIGGHIALUU..! 
ma u cori riri se penso che a ogni so passu iddu, u picciriddu, vinci.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2015)

passo velocemente per salutare, solamente gli amici e soprattutto le amiche. 

si scopa? conoscendovi penso proprio di no, morti di fica e morte di minchia. 


vasu li manu.


----------



## Lui (7 Aprile 2015)

*è passata*

passato il we di festa vi siete abbuffati da scoppiare ed ora vi ritrovate con le panze. 

avreste dovuto pensarci prima.

ricordatevi che c'è ancora la scampagnata del 1 maggio, quindi non esagerate che poi in costume vi si vedono tutti i peccati.


vasu li manu.


----------

